# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Raideyhteys Helsingin lentokentälle

## late-

> Helsinki aloittaa juuri nyt lentoaseman metron suunnittelun. Huolimatta siitä, että Marjarata on PLJ:ssä, mutta lentoaseman metrolinja ei.


Vai aloitetaan se sitten? No, saadaanpahan yhteisiä rahoja käytettyä ehkä kaikkein turhimpaan mahdolliseen hankkeeseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Suora pikajunayhteys antaisi vielä mahdollisuuden kirjautua lennolle jo lähtöasemalla, mikä helpottaisi lentoaseman tunnetusti ongelmallista kirjautumiskapasiteettia.


Kehäradan suunnittelun yhteydessä selvitettiin mahdollisuutta erillisiin nopeisiin lentokenttäjuniin, jotka olisi suunnattu nimenomaan lentomatkustajille ja joissa YTV-liput eivät kelpaisi ollenkaan. Samassa yhteydessä selvitettiin mahdollisuutta, että check-in lennolle olisi tehty jo Helsingin asemalla. Selvityksessä todettiin, että Suomen turvamääräykset eivät salli tätä.

Vaikka turvamääräyksiä muutettaisiinkin, niin joka tapauksessa check-in vaatisi erillistä henkilökuntaa ja infraa kaikille niille asemille, joille check-in-mahdollisuus tulisi. Varmaankin loppujen lopuksi halvemmaksi tulisi vain lisätä lentokentän check-in-kapasiteettia.

----------


## LHB

Nykyäänhän lähtöselvityksen voi tehdä netissäkin.

----------


## 738

Marja-rataahan on perusteltu muunmuassa lentokenttäalueen yrityselämän tarpeilla, mutta mielenkiintoista, että tuon alueen merkittävin yritys Finnair ei ole siitä mitenkään erityisen innostunut. Yhtiön pääjohtaja Keijo Suilahan kutsui sitä muistaakseni lähinnä Helsingin seudun aluepoliittiseksi hankkeeksi, josta ei ole juurikaan hyötyä Finnairille. Sensijaan hän peräänkuulutti keväällä Aamulehdessä sen puolesta, että päärata sekä suunnitteilla oleva Elsa rantarata vedättäisiin Helsinki-Vantaan alitse, jolloin yhteydet Tampereelta ja Turusta Helsinki-Vantaalle nopeutuisivat niin paljon, että Finnair voisi lopettaa huonosti kannattavat syöttöliikennereittinsä ko. kaupungeista. Tämän suuntaisia suunnitelmia on esitetty myös Ratahallintokeskuksen laajassa visio 2050:ssä.

Vaikka pian eläkkeelle jäävän Suilan lausunnoissakin on paljon tämän maan eläkkeelle jääville vaikuttajille tyypillisen testamenttipuheen piirteitä (eli esitetään räväkkiä visioita, joista ei kuitenkaan tarvitse enää kantaa lopullista vastuuta), on siinä myös paljon järkeäkin. Ainakin kyseinen visio on lentokenttäliikenteen kannalta ajateltuna huomattavasti järkevämpi kuin lentokenttämetro tai Marja-rata. Näistä vaihtoehdoista kumpikaan ei luultavasti olisi merkittävästi nykyisiä bussiyhteyksiä nopeampia, eivätkä ne siten saisi asiakkaikseen muita kuin entisiä bussiasiakkaita, ja esimerkiksi päärataa pitkin Tikkurilaan tulevan lentomatkustajan elämä ei juurikaan muuttuisi. Vaihtaminen Marja-radan junaan toisi yhtä paljon kävelyä kuin vaihtaminen 61 bussin kyytiin. 

Näinollen nämä lentomatkustajista valtaosan muodostavat "minuuttimiehet" jatkavat jatkossakin taksilla tai omalla autolla kentälle suhaamistaan, ja Helsinki-Vantaa pysyy valitettavan autokeskeisenä "korpikenttänä". Tuskinpa näitä lentokenttäjunia olisi kuitenkaan rakennettu niin paljon Eurooppaan ellei niille löytyisi kysyntää myös lentomatkustajien keskuudessa. Esimerkiksi Tukholmassa, jossa lentokentän joukkoliikennettä on ehkä liikaakin johtuen lähinnä varmasti SJ:n ja tappiollisen A-Trainin lentokenttäratojen kilpailusta, näkyy kova kilpailu purreen myös takseihinkin, kun nämäkin joutuvat mainostamaan lehdissä tarjoushintojaan lentokentille.

Vanhojen EU-maiden pääkaupunkialueista Helsinki on yksi viimeisiä, joissa lentokentältä puuttuu nopea ja lentomatkustajaa palveleva raideyhteys (jollaiseksi ei voi ainakaan laskea hidasta Marja-rataa). Esimerkiksi Islantia lukuunottamatta muissa Pohjoismaissakin on jo tällainen. Oppia oman lentokenttäraideyhteyden rakentamiseen tulisi kuitenkin hakea Schipholin lentokentältä Amsterdamista, jossa kauko- ja lähijunien laiturit tulevat suoraan lentokentän keskusaulan alapuolelle, ja kentältä avautuu junayhteydet eri puolille tiheästi asuttua Hollantia. Tämän ansiosta Hollannin lentoyhtiö KLM tarvitsee koko maassa ainoastaan kaksi maan sisäistä reittiä. Hollantia voisi alueen koon puolesta verrata Etelä-Suomeen. Olisi niin ympäristön kuin vielä toistaiseksi kansalliseksi omaisuudeksemme kuuluvan Finnairin edun mukaista, jos esimerkiksi turhat lentoyhteydet Tampereelta ja Turusta Helsinkiin voitaisiin korvata toimivilla junayhteyksillä Helsinki-Vantaalle. Tämän vuoksi kuitenkin Finnairilta, Ilmailulaitokselta sekä muutamalta muulta lentokentän alueen merkittävältä toimijalta voitaisiin kuitenkin peräänkuuluttaa myös osallistumista tähän hankkeeseen, vaikkei Suila  ollutkaan valmis tähän vaatiessaan näitä ratoja taannoin.

Lentokentän kautta suurimmaksi osaksi tai jopa kokonaan kulkeva kaukoliikenne hyödyttäisi myös muitakin alueita kuin lentokenttää, kun Keravan ja Pasilan välinen päärata (vai pitäisikö sanoa entinen päärata) vapautuisi kokonaan lähiliikenteen käyttöön.




> Kehäradan suunnittelun yhteydessä selvitettiin mahdollisuutta erillisiin nopeisiin lentokenttäjuniin, jotka olisi suunnattu nimenomaan lentomatkustajille ja joissa YTV-liput eivät kelpaisi ollenkaan.


Mikäli kehäradan sijasta toteutettaisiin tämä suora yhteys pääradalta lentokentän kautta Pasilaan, voisivat nämä lentokenttäjunat ajaa myös tällä radalla. Helsinki-Vantaan kenttä on niin paljon lähempänä kaupunkia kuin esimerkiksi Arlanda, ettei tällaista junaa tarvitsi toteuttaa Tukholman A-Trainin kaltaisena suuruudenhulluna luotijunana, vaan varmasti vielä kiireistä lentomatkustajaa tyydyttävään tulokseen päästäisiin, jos esimerkiksi Sm4:ia varusteltaisiin matkatavarahyllyjä sisältävillä eteisillä, ja nämä junat ajaisivat Pasilan jälkeen suoraan kentälle täyttä vauhtiaan. Kuviota voitaisiin vielä täydentää sillä, jos Lahden oikoradan myötä pääradalle saataisiin kolmas Riihimäen suunnasta tuleva lähijuna, niin se voisi Keravan jälkeen kulkea Tikkurilan sijasta lentokentän kautta, jolloin radanvarsikaupungit Riihimäki, Hyvinkää, Järvenpää ja Keravakin saisivat kerran tunnissa yhden suoran yhteyden lentoasemalle.




> Vaikka turvamääräyksiä muutettaisiinkin, niin joka tapauksessa check-in vaatisi erillistä henkilökuntaa ja infraa kaikille niille asemille, joille check-in-mahdollisuus tulisi. Varmaankin loppujen lopuksi halvemmaksi tulisi vain lisätä lentokentän check-in-kapasiteettia.


Eiköhän nykymääräyksilläkin menisi läpi jo sekin, että matkustaja tulee kentälle valmiiksi lähtöselvitetyn lipun kanssa, ja näyttää passinsa ja naamansa virkailijalle ja siirtyy tämän jälkeen turvatarkastukseen, joka säästää jo merkittävästi aikaa, kun kentälle ei tarvitse enää naputella matkustajan tietoja koneelle. Jo nythän kentillä on näitä automaatteja, jossa checkinin voi hoitaa oma toimisesti. Mikäli lentokenttäradat toteutuisivat, voisi merkittävimmille asemille, kuten Tampereelle, Turkuun, Hämeenlinnaan ja Lahteen sijoittaa tällaisia samanlaisia automaatteja. Lisäksi lakkautettavien/vähennettävien Tampereen ja Turun lentojen kenttähenkilökuntaa voitasiin uudelleen sijoittaa ko. kaupunkien asemille hoitamaan lippujen selvittämistä.

Edit: Sekoitin 519:sta ja 61:n reitit keskenään...

----------


## kuukanko

Kehärata ja kaukoliikenteen rata lentokentälle palvelisivat eri tarpeita ja mielestäni molempia tarvitaan. Minä näen kehäradan enemmänkin paikallisia asukkaita ja työntekijöitä palvelevana ratana ja kaukoliikenteen radan lentomatkustajia palvelevana.

Lentokentän ympäristö on jo nyt suuri työpaikkakeskittymä ja se kasvaa koko ajan. Matkustajamäärät kasvavat niin isoiksi, että paikallisliikenteen hoito raiteilla on perusteltua. Kehäradalla matka-ajat Helsingin keskustaan eivät tosiaan lyhenisi kuin ruuhka-aikaan, mutta joka tapauksessa muut raideliikenteen edut saataisiin. Lisäksi kehärata toisi hyvät yhteydet hyvin laajalle alueelle pääkaupunkiseudulla.

----------


## aki

Ainoa alue mitä marja-rata palvelisi muutoinkin kuin arjen työmatka-liikenteen ulkopuolella on Vantaanpuiston asuinalue jossa asutus on myös sangen väljää, Kehä III:n ympäristö välillä Vantaankoski-Vantaanportti on lähinnä työpaikka-aluetta jonne esim.viikonloppuisin ei juurikaan ole tarvetta marja-radan tapaiselle tiheästi liikennöivälle juna-yhteydelle. Uusia, isoja asuin-alueita alueelle ei myöskään voi rakentaa johtuen lentokentästä. Mielestäni tämänhetkiset bussiyhteydet keskustaan (615), Tikkurilaan (61) ja Itäkeskukseen (519) ovat riitttävät ja nimenomaan näitä yhteyksiä tulisi kehittää, esim.linjalla 615 voisi olla pikavuoroja jotka eivät pysähtyisi mäkelänkadulla. Linjalla 61 alettiin liikennöidä läpi yön mutta en usko että välillä Tikkurila-Mellunmäki on arkisin aamuyöllä (02-05) kovinkaan monta matkustajaa, nämä yövuorot voisi ajaa väliä Tikkurila as.-Lentoasema. Itse pohdin uutta ratayhteyttä välille Tikkurila-Lentoasema. Rata kulkisi tunnelissa Tikkurilasta Koivuhakaan josta maanpäällä lentoasemalle. Lentoasemalle voisi ajaa vaikka nykyinen I-juna joka nykyisin jää Tikkurilaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Uusia, isoja asuin-alueita alueelle ei myöskään voi rakentaa johtuen lentokentästä.


Kyllä Kivistön seudulle nousevalle Marja-Vantaalle tulisi n. 20000 asukasta ja yli 10000 työpaikkaa.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Kyllä Kivistön seudulle nousevalle Marja-Vantaalle tulisi n. 20000 asukasta ja yli 10000 työpaikkaa.


Lisäksi Asolan ja Ilolan väliselle alueella on mahdollista laajentaa jo nykyisiä asuinalueita. Kehäradan yleisuunnitelmassa on luotu varsin voimakkaan asuinrakentamisen suunnitelma Leinelän aseman (Asola) kohdalle. Alueelle rakentuisi kenties juuri aseman vaikutuspiirin (säde 800 m) kokoinen kerrostalolähiö osaksi Kehäradan nauhakaupunkia.

----------


## Miska

> Ainoa alue mitä marja-rata palvelisi muutoinkin kuin arjen työmatka-liikenteen ulkopuolella on Vantaanpuiston asuinalue jossa asutus on myös sangen väljää, Kehä III:n ympäristö välillä Vantaankoski-Vantaanportti on lähinnä työpaikka-aluetta jonne esim.viikonloppuisin ei juurikaan ole tarvetta marja-radan tapaiselle tiheästi liikennöivälle juna-yhteydelle. Uusia, isoja asuin-alueita alueelle ei myöskään voi rakentaa johtuen lentokentästä.


Kuten kuukanko jo totesikin, Marja-Vantaalle on suunnitteilla 20000 asukkaan asuinalue. Radan vaikutuspiirissä Ilolassa, Ruskeasannalla ja Vanhassa Koivukylässä sekä tulevalla Leinelän asuinalueella asuu tuhansia ihmisiä. Tuusulanväylän ja Koivukylänväylän liittymän läheisyyteen nouseva asema voisi houkutella myös tuusulalaisia junamatkustajiksi.

Suunniteltu linjaus on toki sikäli hieman hölmö, että se kiertää Keski-Vantaan kasvavat asuinalueet. Näitä alueita voitaisiin palvella Pasilan ja Lentoaseman välisellä, Tuusulanväylän käytävässä kulkevalla radalla. Toki mahdollinen Tikkurilan ja Lentoaseman välinen pikaraitiotie voisi kulkea Vantaanportin kautta.




> Linjalla 61 alettiin liikennöidä läpi yön mutta en usko että välillä Tikkurila-Mellunmäki on arkisin aamuyöllä (02-05) kovinkaan monta matkustajaa, nämä yövuorot voisi ajaa väliä Tikkurila as.-Lentoasema. Itse pohdin uutta ratayhteyttä välille Tikkurila-Lentoasema.


Taitaa vaan tilanne olla noiden aamuyön lähtöjenkin osalta se, että matkustajia kulkee nimenomaan Tikkurilan ja Mellunmäen välillä. Reitin muuttuminen kulkemaan Vantaanportin kautta on varmaankin lisännyt matkustusta myös Tikkurilan ja Lentoaseman välillä. Lentoasemalle/-lta 61:llä kulkee varsin vähän matkustajia, mutta ilmeisesti hienoista kasvua on ollut, kun linja on vähitellen tullut tutummaksi esimerkiksi junamatkustajille. Aamuyönliikennettä ajetaan lentoaseman epätavallisten työaikojen takia, työvuorot kun saattavat vaihtua klo 3 tai 4.

Ainakin jotkut YTV:n suunnittelijat ovat esittäneet visioita ympärivuorokautisesta liikenteestä myös linjoilla 51, 519 ja 615, jolloin Lentoasemalle muodostuisi yöaikainen liikenteen solmukohta. Linjan 61 yöliikenne on yötaksan ansiosta tiettävästi lähes kannattavaa, joten voisi kuvitella ainakin 615:n yöliikenteen olevan hyvinkin kannattavaa. Linjahan palvelisi myös Helsingin sisäisiä yhteyksiä esimerkiksi keskustasta Mäkelänkadun varteen.

----------


## SD202

> Vanhojen EU-maiden pääkaupunkialueista Helsinki on yksi viimeisiä, joissa lentokentältä puuttuu nopea ja lentomatkustajaa palveleva raideyhteys (jollaiseksi ei voi ainakaan laskea hidasta Marja-rataa). Esimerkiksi Islantia lukuunottamatta muissa Pohjoismaissakin on jo tällainen. Oppia oman lentokenttäraideyhteyden rakentamiseen tulisi kuitenkin hakea Schipholin lentokentältä Amsterdamista, jossa kauko- ja lähijunien laiturit tulevat suoraan lentokentän keskusaulan alapuolelle, ja kentältä avautuu junayhteydet eri puolille tiheästi asuttua Hollantia.


Ei Keski-Euroopassakaan ole välttämättä jokaiselle isolle lentokentälle ollut junayhteyttä kovinkaan kauan. Köln-Bonnin lentokenttä sai oman junayhteytensä viime joulukuussa, Hampurin lentokentälle pääsee junalla vuonna 2007 ja vielä toistaiseksi Berliinin päälentokenttänä toimiva Tegelin kenttä on bussiyhteyksien varassa keskustaan.

En vertailisi Schipholin ja Helsinki-Vantaan lentokenttiä toisiinsa aivan joka asiassa: toinen on Euroopan suurimpia lentokenttiä Euroopan tiheimmin asutussa "oikeassa" valtiossa. Pitää tosiaan muistaa, että Hollannissa asuu entistä Uudenmaan lääniämme vastaavalla alueella 16,3 miljoonaa asukasta. Asukastiheys on siis hieman eri luokkaa kuin Suomessa, joten on luontevaa, että Hollannissa on junaratojakin hieman tiheämmin kuin Suomessa. Amsterdam-Schipholin lentokentästä on saavutettavissa junalla alle tunnissa kaksi Hollannin isointa kaupunkia (Amsterdam sekä Rotterdam kuin myös muita, pienempiä, mutta kuitenkin yli 100.000:n asukkaan kaupunkeja). Junia kulkee suurimmassa osassa Hollantia erittäin tiheästi - osasyynä tähän voisi pitää, että Hollannin autotieverkoston välityskyky alkaa olla aivan käytetty. Autotiet eivät kestä enää autoliikenteen lisäystä. 

Ihan kuriositeettina mainittakoon, että Hollannin junaliikennettä kuvattiin saksalaisessa BahnExtra -lehdessä "esikuvalliseksi". Olen samaa mieltä.

----------


## 738

Toki Randstad ja Pk-seutu ovat aivan eri kaliiberia kooltaan suurkaupunkialueina eikä niiden vertaaminen toisiinsa ole järkevää eikä se edes ollut tarkoituksenikaan. Lähinnä tuolla Etelä-Suomi - Hollanti vertauksella hain takaa Schipholin tiheitä ja nopeita yhteyksiä kauempana oleviin keskisuuriin kaupunkeihin, kuten Groningen, Arnhem, Apeldoorn jne..., jotka ovat jo paremmin verrattavissa esimerkiksi Tampereeseen, Turkuun tai Lahteen. Noista kaupungeistahan ei ole omaa lentoyhteyttä jollekin keskuskentälle, vaan syöttö Schipholiin tapahtuu junilla.

Toinen asia mistä Schipholista pitäisi ottaa oppia on sitten itse tämän lentokenttäradan aseman oikea sijoittaminen. Laiturithan ovat suoraan keskusaulan alapuolella, josta lähtöselvitykseen siirtyminen on helppoa. Esimerkiksi Brysselissä junat tulevat syvälle "perunakellariin" ja Arlandassa tuo SJ:n asema on mielestäni sellaisessa paikassa, että se jää monelta ei-paikalliselta jopa huomaamatta. Kun otetaan huomioon, että lentokenttämatkustajilla on yleensä tavallista joukkoliikennematkustajaa enemmän kantamuksia, on vaihdon kulkuneuvosta toiseen oltava erittäin sujuvaa. Vähintään yhtä sujuvaa kuin kentän ovella asiakkaita kärkkyvään taksiin vaihtaminen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toinen asia mistä Schipholista pitäisi ottaa oppia on sitten itse tämän lentokenttäradan aseman oikea sijoittaminen. Laiturithan ovat suoraan keskusaulan alapuolella, josta lähtöselvitykseen siirtyminen on helppoa. Esimerkiksi Brysselissä junat tulevat syvälle "perunakellariin" ja Arlandassa tuo SJ:n asema on mielestäni sellaisessa paikassa, että se jää monelta ei-paikalliselta jopa huomaamatta. Kun otetaan huomioon, että lentokenttämatkustajilla on yleensä tavallista joukkoliikennematkustajaa enemmän kantamuksia, on vaihdon kulkuneuvosta toiseen oltava erittäin sujuvaa. Vähintään yhtä sujuvaa kuin kentän ovella asiakkaita kärkkyvään taksiin vaihtaminen.


Tämä on täyttä asiaa, ja olen ihmetellyt Marja-radan lentokentän aseman sijoittelua suunnilleen kauimmaisen pysäköintialueen kohdalle. Voisi kuvitella, että tunneliin tehtävä asema olisi helppo sijoittaa mahdollisimman lähelle lentoasemarakennuksen lähtö- ja tuloauloja. Olen kuullut selitykseksi Aviapolis-aseman sijoituksen, ja junaradan minimikaarresäteiden rajoitukset. Mutta kun kyse on muutamasta sadasta metristä, on vaikea uskoa, että asema on täysin mahdotonta sijoittaa terminaalirakennuksen alle.

Keskustelussa kummasteltiinkin Ilmailuhallituksen vähäistä mielenkiintoa raideyhteyteen. Ymmärrän tämä nimenomaan Marja-radan suhteen, sillä tässäkin keskustelussa on käynyt selväksi, ettei tämä rata juuri kohenna kentän maaliikenneyhteyksiä. Mutta tulee mieleen toinenkin selitys: Ilmailulaitos ansaitsee ilmeisen hyvin pysäköinnistä, johon se on sijoittanut muistaakseni yli 100 miljoonaa euroa. Ja tukena vielä Tielaitoksen investoinnit.

Aseman sijainti ei ole mitenkään merkityksetön asia. Olen matkustanut useilla kentillä, ja matkustajan kannalta nopeakin junayhteys menettää merkityksensä, kun aika kuluu laukkujen raahaamiseen kentällä. Surkein esitys on ollut Pariisi, jonne on kyllä TGV-junayhteys, mutta lentokentän juna-asemalta kuljetaan terminaaleihin rinkiä ajavilla busseilla. Pisin odotusaikani on ollut lähes 2 tuntia! Jos olisin tiennyt, olisin ehtinyt raahata laukkuni moneen kertaan tuona aikan, mutta tätä mahdollisuutta ei edes opastettu. Eikä koskaan selvinnyt, miksi bussit eivät kulkeneet. Terminaalilta olisi ollut myös suora bussiyhteys Pariisin keskustaan ja jopa hotellilleni, mutta sitäkään en tiennyt.

Muuten tästä kehäradasta. Osoitteesta www.keharata.net löytyy vuoden 2003 hankeselvitys. Sen kuormitusennusteessa sivulla 32 näkyvät huipputunnin ja päivätunnin matkustajaennusteet. Ruuhkatunnin ennätys on 1680 hlö/h, päivällä 610 hlö/h.

Kiintoisa kuvapari on sivuilla 33 ja 34, jossa näkyvät vuorokautiset matkustajat sekä busseissa että Marja-radalla. Sivulla 33 ilman rataa ja sivulla 34 jos rata olisi tehty. Näiden ennusteiden välillä on myös ero maankäytössä, josta johtuu se, että ratavaihtoehdossa on ylipäätään enemmän matkoja.

Mutta: 1680 matkustajaa tunnissa on suunnilleen bussi 2 minuutin välein tai nykyaikainen ratikka 8 minuutin välein. Kumpikin tekisi tarpeettomaksi lentokentän ympäristön "liityntäliikenteen", joka Marja-radan tapauksessa olisi bussi tai toinen miljoonaprojekti, raidetaksisuunnitelma.

Ilman Marja-rataa ja siitä varten suunniteltua maankäyttöä Marja-radan suuruinen matkustajakuormitus jakautuisi Tikkurila- Aviapolis -välillä Tikkurilantielle ja Kehä 3:lle. Kummallakin olisi huipputuntina noin 750 hlö/h suuntaan. Busseja 5 min tai ratikka 15 min välein. Ei tällaisia liikennemääriä varten tehdä 300 miljoonan investointia.

Hankeselostuksessa on laskettu, että radan hyöty-kustannussuhde olisi 1,46. (Tässä laskelmassa muuten 43 % on aikahyötyjä!) Kun marja-radan sijaan rakennetaan pikaraitiotie, hyödyt ovat suuremmat ja kustannukset pienemmät. Joten pelkästään se, että h/k-suhde saadaan yli yhden ei tarkoita, että hanke on paras mahdollinen.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta: 1680 matkustajaa tunnissa on suunnilleen bussi 2 minuutin välein tai nykyaikainen ratikka 8 minuutin välein. Kumpikin tekisi tarpeettomaksi lentokentän ympäristön "liityntäliikenteen", joka Marja-radan tapauksessa olisi bussi tai toinen miljoonaprojekti, raidetaksisuunnitelma.


Kyllä lentokentän ympäristössä tarvitaan "liityntäliikennettä" riippumatta siitä, miten yhteys Helsingin keskustaan hoidetaan. Lentokenttäalueella on paljon sisäistä liikennettä (matkat parkkipaikoille, hotelleille, jne.), joka on hoidettava siihen erikoistuneella liikenteellä. Nyt sitä hoidetaan lukuisilla eri yksityisillä busseilla, raidetaksisuunnitelmassa nämä bussit korvattaisiin yhdellä yhteisellä järjestelmällä.

Kehäradan lentokentän ympäristössä tarvitsema bussien liityntäliikenne syntyisi kuin itsestään, koska lentokentältä jää kuitenkin bussilinjoja sinne, minne juna ei kulje. Nämä bussilinjat voivat kuljettaa matkustajat juna-asemilta niille lentokentän alueille, minne juna ei kulje.

----------


## ottov

> Kun marja-radan sijaan rakennetaan pikaraitiotie, hyödyt ovat suuremmat ja kustannukset pienemmät. Joten pelkästään se, että h/k-suhde saadaan yli yhden ei tarkoita, että hanke on paras mahdollinen.


Mitä ratahankkeen keskeyttäminen ja suunnittelun aloittaminen pikaratikkana merkitsisi käytännössä? Marja-rata on seudun harvoja isoja joukkoliikennehankkeita, joka alkaa olla toteutusvalmiudessa. Pikaratikan nostaminen uudelleen vaihtoehdoksi tässä vaiheessa johtaisi hankkeen lykkääntymiseen 10 - 20 vuodeksi. Samalla vapautuvat rahat kohdistettaisiin tiehankkeiden mm. kehä II:n ja myöhemmin kehä IV:n toteuttamiseen. Liikennejärjestelmä muuttuisi yhä enemmän yksityisautovetoiseksi. Tätäkö ajetaan takaa? Juuri näin on tapahtunut myös Espoon metron kohdalla. Joukkoliikenteen kannattajat on onnistuneesti jaettu kahteen riitelevään leiriin, jolloin resurssit voidaan rauhassa kohdistaa tieliikenteeseen.

Mikäli joukkoliikennettä halutaan oikeasti edistää, hankkeita pitää saada myös liikkeelle. Silläkin riskillä, että ne eivät ole aivan jokaisen itseään asiantuntijana pitävän joukkoliikenteen kannattajan mielestä kaikista optimaalisimpia. Marjan kohdalla on aikanaan tehty asiantuntijoiden toimesta vertailu junan ja pikaratikan välillä. On päädytty nykyiseen ratkaisumalliin, josta on tehty asianmukaiset päätökset. Tässä tilanteessa kaikkien joukkoliikenteen kannattajien tulisi keskittää kaikki voimavarat niiden hankkeiden edistämiseen, jotka on realistista saada liikkeelle.

Marja-rataa ei ole suunniteltu lentomatkustajien varaan. Se palvelee lentokentän laajaa työssäkäytialuetta, sekä poikittaisliikennettä Vantaan ja Helsingin läntisten ja itäisten kaupunginosien välillä. Rata mahdollistaa myös ns. Marja-Vantaan kaupunginosan toteuttamisen. Uuden asuntorakentamisen raideyhteyden varteen, eikä pitkin Nurmijärven ja Tuusulan peltoja. 8)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mitä ratahankkeen keskeyttäminen ja suunnittelun aloittaminen pikaratikkana merkitsisi käytännössä? Marja-rata on seudun harvoja isoja joukkoliikennehankkeita, joka alkaa olla toteutusvalmiudessa. Pikaratikan nostaminen uudelleen vaihtoehdoksi tässä vaiheessa johtaisi hankkeen lykkääntymiseen 10 - 20 vuodeksi.


Kansainvälisten kokemusten mukaan: ei johtaisi mihinkään viivästykseen. Esimerkiksi Lyonissa ja Strasbourgissa metrohankkeiden muuttaminen pikaraitiotielinjoiksi ei hidastanut toteutusta lainkaan. Lyonissa pikaratikka oli valmis 36 kk uuden hankeselvityksen käynnistämisestä lukien.

Pikemminkin sitoutuminen raskaisiin ja kalliisiin hankkeisiin, kuten Länsimetroon ja Marja-rataan, viivyttää satsauksia joukkoliikenteeseen. Hankkeet ovat liian kalliita hyötyihin nähden, jolloin niiden rahoitusta ei saada kasaan. 

Pitkiä tunneleita sisältäviin hankkeisiin sisältyy vakavia toteutusriskejä, jotka itsessään voivat johtaa hankkeen viivästymiseen. Helsingin metro viivästyi useita vuosia ennakoimattomien geologisten ongelmien vuoksi. Sekä Marja-radassa että Länsimetrossa on vakavia toteutusriskejä, jotka voivat viivästyttää hankkeesta suunnitellusta useita vuosia. Tällaisia riskejä ei maanpäällisessä pikaraitiotiessä ole.




> Marjan kohdalla on aikanaan tehty asiantuntijoiden toimesta vertailu junan ja pikaratikan välillä. On päädytty nykyiseen ratkaisumalliin, josta on tehty asianmukaiset päätökset.


Kerroppa, mikä selvitys ja minkä asiantuntijoiden toimesta? Käsittääkseni Vantaan poikittaisesta pikaraitiotiestä reitillä Myyrmäki - Keski-Vantaa/Lentokenttä - Tikkurila - (Hakunila-Mellunmäki) ei ole tehty yleissuunnitelmaa, jota oltaisiin voitu verrata Marja-radan yleissuunnitelmaan. 

Mielestäni on asiatonta vaatia konsensusta sellaisen hankkeen taakse, jonka vaihtoehtoja ei ole edes selvitetty kunnolla. Lisäksi on perin kummallista vaatia, että eriävät mielipiteet vaiennetaan. Kai voidaan vaatia omasta mielestä parempia ratkaisuja ja esittää perusteluja niiden puolesta.

Lisäksi korostaisin sitä, että Suomessa ei suurissa konsulttitoimistoissa ole riittävää asiantuntemusta pikaraitioteistä. Teknologiaa ja sen ominaisuuksia ei yksinkertaisesti tunneta, mm. siksi että konsultit eivät ole itse perehtyneet pikaraitioteihin. Tämä on useissa selvityksissä johtanut kyseenalaisiin toimintatapoihin, selvästi virheellisiin ratkaisuihin ja täysin vääriin selvitystuloksiin.




> Marja-rataa ei ole suunniteltu lentomatkustajien varaan. Se palvelee lentokentän laajaa työssäkäytialuetta, sekä poikittaisliikennettä Vantaan ja Helsingin läntisten ja itäisten kaupunginosien välillä. Rata mahdollistaa myös ns. Marja-Vantaan kaupunginosan toteuttamisen. Uuden asuntorakentamisen raideyhteyden varteen)


Marja-rata hoitaa lentokentän työssäkäyntialuetta huonosti. Matkoja Jumbon alueelle se ei palvele lainkaan. Tikkurilassa se tarjoaa yhteyden vain rautatieasemalle. Marja-Vantaa voidaan toteuttaa myös rakentamalla vain osuus Vantaankoski - Petas - Kivistö. 

Omasta mielestäni olisi selkeästi Kehärataa / Marja-rataa toimivampi paketti Vantaan raideliikenteeseen:
Rakennetaan Helsingistä suora yhteys Lentokentän kautta Keravalle, jota pitkin kulkee kaukojunaliikenne Tampereen ja Lahden suuntiin sekä lentokentälle heilurijunayhteys. Tällöin lentokentälle saadaan nopea, suora yhteys mm. Helsingin, Tampereen ja Lahden keskustoihin, jota ei Marja-suunnitelmassa synny.Vantaan poikittaisliikennettä varten rakennetaan pikaraitiotie suunnalle Myyrmäki - Jumbo/Lentoasema - Tikkurila - Hakunila - Mellunmäki. Tämän linjan toteuttamiskelpoisuus ei riipu Marjasta lainkaan, se ei edes palvele samoja alueita.Marja-radasta rakennetaan Petaksen - Kivistön osuus jos ko. alueiden asunto- ja toimitilarakentaminen toteutuu.

----------


## JMerlin

> Rakennetaan Helsingistä suora yhteys Lentokentän kautta Keravalle, jota pitkin kulkee kaukojunaliikenne Tampereen ja Lahden suuntiin sekä lentokentälle heilurijunayhteys. Tällöin lentokentälle saadaan nopea, suora yhteys mm. Helsingin, Tampereen ja Lahden keskustoihin, jota ei Marja-suunnitelmassa synny.Vantaan poikittaisliikennettä varten rakennetaan pikaraitiotie suunnalle Myyrmäki - Jumbo/Lentoasema - Tikkurila - Hakunila - Mellunmäki. Tämän linjan toteuttamiskelpoisuus ei riipu Marjasta lainkaan, se ei edes palvele samoja alueita.Marja-radasta rakennetaan Petaksen - Kivistön osuus jos ko. alueiden asunto- ja toimitilarakentaminen toteutuu.


Tuo kuulostaa erittäin toimivalta. Kehärata ei tosiaan tunnu tarkoituksenmukaiselta.

Klaukkalan radan on kaavailtu erkanevan Kehäradasta Petaksen aseman pohjoispuolella. Ehkäpä kannattaisi painottaa radan jatkamista Klaukkalan suuntaan. Siellä tieliikenteessä kuuluu olevan kapasiteettiongelmia, ja sillä suunnalla uusille lähiöille ja työpaikka-alueille on tilaa aina Lappiin saakka... eikä kai tarvitse rakentaa lentoaseman melualueelle.

Jos rata rakennettaisiin tunnelissa Pasilasta lentoasemalle, voisi olla kiva tarjota myös muutama väliasema. Tämä ei kuitenkaan varmaan toimisi kaukoliikenteen kanssa yhteen.

----------


## ottov

> Kansainvälisten kokemusten mukaan: ei johtaisi mihinkään viivästykseen. Esimerkiksi Lyonissa ja Strasbourgissa metrohankkeiden muuttaminen pikaraitiotielinjoiksi ei hidastanut toteutusta lainkaan. Lyonissa pikaratikka oli valmis 36 kk uuden hankeselvityksen käynnistämisestä lukien.


Teoriassa varmaan näin, mikäli kaikki olisivat asiasta samaa mieltä. Unohdat kuitenkin ns. poliittiset riskit. Löytyisikö pikaratikan taakse enemmistöä? Kaikki eivät ajattele samalla tavalla kuin kaltaisesi ratikkaharrastajat. Marja-radan takana on laaja tuki, koska se a) mahdollistaa ns. Marja-Vantaan kaupunginosan ja b) yhdistää Aviapoliksen työpaikka-alueet vaihdottomalla sekä nopealla yhteydellä laajalle työssäkäyntialueelle pääradan ja Marja-radan varteen.

Todellisuudessa Marja-radan vastustaminen merkitsee tukea seudun tiehankkeille, sillä ainakaan tällä hetkellä missään ei ole nähtävissä vakavasti otettavaa vaikutusvaltaista ryhmittymää, joka lähtisi ajamaan Marja-radan korvaamista pikaratikalla.

Antero Alku oli 1990-luvun alussa aktiivisesti vaatimassa Etelä-Espoon metron korvaamista pikaratikalla. Aikaa on kulunut nyt 180 kuukautta ja ennen kuin mikään raidevempain Espooseen kulkee, niin varmaan 360 kuukautta. Sen sijaa rahaa on lapioitu tieyhteyksien parantamiseen kasapäin.




> Pikemminkin sitoutuminen raskaisiin ja kalliisiin hankkeisiin, kuten Länsimetroon ja Marja-rataan, viivyttää satsauksia joukkoliikenteeseen. Hankkeet ovat liian kalliita hyötyihin nähden, jolloin niiden rahoitusta ei saada kasaan.


Kuinka monta pikaratikkahanketta Suomessa on saatu liikkeelle verrattuna rautateihin ja metroon? Jos pikaratikka kilpailee nopeudella, se ei lopulta ole ainakaan merkittävästi edullisempi. Uudesta järjestelmästä ja sitä varten hankittavasta kalustosta tulee lisäkuluja, kun Marja-rataa voidaan liikennöidä tehokkaasti olemassa olevalla kalustolla.

Pikaratikka tarvitsee lisäksi maksajan. Tähän saakka valtion linjaus on ollut, että ratikka on kunnan sisäistä liikennettä ja yksin kunnan kustannettavaa. Junaradoista valtio on maksanut merkittävän osan. Maakuntien kansanedustajat voivat vielä hyväksyä panostamisen rautatieverkkoon, varsinkin kun se voi joidenkin mielessä generoida tilauksia Kainuun junatehtaalle. Ratikka jäisi helposti vaille maksajaa.




> Mielestäni on asiatonta vaatia konsensusta sellaisen hankkeen taakse, jonka vaihtoehtoja ei ole edes selvitetty kunnolla. Lisäksi on perin kummallista vaatia, että eriävät mielipiteet vaiennetaan. Kai voidaan vaatia omasta mielestä parempia ratkaisuja ja esittää perusteluja niiden puolesta.


Jokainen saa toki ilmaista mielipiteensä. Mutta rehellistä olisi myös tunnustaa mihin Marja-radan kampittaminen johtaisi. Samaan kun Espoossa. Panostamiseen yksinomaan tieliikenteeseen.




> Lisäksi korostaisin sitä, että Suomessa ei suurissa konsulttitoimistoissa ole riittävää asiantuntemusta pikaraitioteistä. Teknologiaa ja sen ominaisuuksia ei yksinkertaisesti tunneta, mm. siksi että konsultit eivät ole itse perehtyneet pikaraitioteihin. Tämä on useissa selvityksissä johtanut kyseenalaisiin toimintatapoihin, selvästi virheellisiin ratkaisuihin ja täysin vääriin selvitystuloksiin.


Oivallinen tapa kumota mikä tahansa argumentti. Olen oikeassa, mutta kun kaikki muut ovat niin asiantuntemattomia, että eivät ole tajunneet tätä. :Laughing: 




> Marja-rata hoitaa lentokentän työssäkäyntialuetta huonosti. Matkoja Jumbon alueelle se ei palvele lainkaan. Tikkurilassa se tarjoaa yhteyden vain rautatieasemalle. Marja-Vantaa voidaan toteuttaa myös rakentamalla vain osuus Vantaankoski - Petas - Kivistö.


Marja tarjoaa nopean ja vaihdottoman yhteyden laajoilta alueilta pääradan ja Martinlaaksonradan varsilta. Jos kulkuneuvo laitetaan kiertämään joka kortteli, katoaa nopeus ja samalla matkustajat. Pikaratikkaa ja vastaavia kevyempiä innovaatioita voidaan käyttää niin Keski-Vantaalla kuin Tikkurilassa syöttöliikenteessä.




> Rakennetaan Helsingistä suora yhteys Lentokentän kautta Keravalle, jota pitkin kulkee kaukojunaliikenne Tampereen ja Lahden suuntiin sekä lentokentälle heilurijunayhteys. Tällöin lentokentälle saadaan nopea, suora yhteys mm. Helsingin, Tampereen ja Lahden keskustoihin, jota ei Marja-suunnitelmassa synny.


Tämä ei kuitenkaan palvele ollenkaan pk-seudun työmatkaliikennettä, koska harva työssäkävijä asuu Helsingin keskustassa. Sukkulointi keskustaan (Pasilaan) vaihtamaan kasvattaisi matkoja. Kyse onkin kaukoliikenteen hankkeesta. Sellaisena ihan kannatettavasta.




> Vantaan poikittaisliikennettä varten rakennetaan pikaraitiotie suunnalle Myyrmäki - Jumbo/Lentoasema - Tikkurila - Hakunila - Mellunmäki. Tämän linjan toteuttamiskelpoisuus ei riipu Marjasta lainkaan, se ei edes palvele samoja alueita.


Kuten itse totesit, tämä on Marjan kanssa erillinen hanke, joka ei palvele samopja alueita, eikä korvaa Marja-rataa. Voisi kuitenkin palvella samalla Marja-radan syöttöliikenteen välineenä. Pikaratikoiden ongelmana on kuitenkin tällä hetkellä rahoituksen löytyminen. Varsinkin silloin kun rakennetaan valmiiseen tai jo kaavoitettuun kaupunkirakenteeseen.




> Marja-radasta rakennetaan Petaksen - Kivistön osuus jos ko. alueiden asunto- ja toimitilarakentaminen toteutuu.


Toimivampi kokonaisuus on lenkki, joka yhdistää pääradan ja Martinlaakson radan varsien asunto- ja työpaikka-alueet vaihdottomalla yhteydellä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Marja-radan takana on laaja tuki, koska se a) mahdollistaa ns. Marja-Vantaan kaupunginosan ja b) yhdistää Aviapoliksen työpaikka-alueet vaihdottomalla sekä nopealla yhteydellä laajalle työssäkäyntialueelle pääradan ja Marja-radan varteen.


Marjaradan lyhyt historia: Pari vantaalaista kiinteistökeinottelijana toimivaa korkeata virkamiestä ostivat Marja-Vantaaksi nykyään nimitetyltä alueelta vanhoja metsätiloja hintaluokassa markka/hehtaari noin 15 vuotta sitten. Näillä herroilla oli valta kaavoittaa nämä metsät oston jälkeen, jolloin tietenkin maan olematon arvo muuttui miljoonaomaisuudeksi. Vähäinen ongelma oli liikenne, mutta siihen otettiin mallia Martinlaakson radan kokemuksista. Vantaalaisille virkamiehille tämä oli oiva ratkaisu, sillä radanhan maksaa valtio, ei edes Vantaan heikko talous ole heidän keinottelunsa esteenä. Toinen herroista on nykyään jo kuollut, toinen istui aikansa linnassa. Maat ovat konkurssien kautta vaihtaneet omistajaa monta kertaa.

Taisin tänään kuulla radiossa, että joku Marja-Vantaan suunnittelija ei ollut itse halukas muuttamaan lentomelualueelle.

Aviapolista sekä sen ympäristön alueita ja koko Vantaan "keskikaupunkia" Tikkurilaan asti palvelee Marjarataa paljon paremmin rakennetun taajaman läpi kulkeva raitiotie. Se tarjoaa vaihdottomia yhteyksiä toisin kuin Marjaradan liityntäliikenne. Ja jos halutaan, tämän raitiotien vaunut voivat ajaa päärataa Helsingin asemalle.




> Todellisuudessa Marja-radan vastustaminen merkitsee tukea seudun tiehankkeille, sillä ainakaan tällä hetkellä missään ei ole nähtävissä vakavasti otettavaa vaikutusvaltaista ryhmittymää, joka lähtisi ajamaan Marja-radan korvaamista pikaratikalla.


Tätä kliseetä käsittelin juuri toisen ketjun kirjoituksessani Tikkurila - Lentoasema ratikka suunniteltiin jo 1990-luvun alussa, ja se olisi voinut toimia Vantaan imagon ja houkuttelevuuden eduksi jo 10 vuotta. Marjarataa kannattavien toiminta edistää jälleen autoilua, kuten tänään olemme budjettikehysten liikennehankkeita käsittelevistä uutisista saaneet lukea. Olisi hyvä ymmärtää, että 300 Me on kuin kuu taivaalla. Siitä haaveileminen vain estää toteuttamiskelpoisen raide- ja joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen. 10 vuotta sitten, nyt ja myös tulevaisuudessa.




> Antero Alku oli 1990-luvun alussa aktiivisesti vaatimassa Etelä-Espoon metron korvaamista pikaratikalla. Aikaa on kulunut nyt 180 kuukautta ja ennen kuin mikään raidevempain Espooseen kulkee, niin varmaan 360 kuukautta. Sen sijaa rahaa on lapioitu tieyhteyksien parantamiseen kasapäin.


Viittaan edelliseen ja siihen, että helsinkiläiset metron kannattajat ovat jo 40 vuotta vaatineet metron rakentamista Espooseen ja estäneet raitioliikenteen laajentamisen esikaupunkeihin väittämällä, ettei raitiovaunulla voi esikaupunkeihin ajaa. Ja mitä tästä on seurannut: Kauppaneuvos Paukkua lainatakseni, moottoritiepenger nimeltä Espoo on saanut kaupunkioikeudet. Kenenkähän toiminta on ollut autoilun asialla?




> Uudesta järjestelmästä ja sitä varten hankittavasta kalustosta tulee lisäkuluja, kun Marja-rataa voidaan liikennöidä tehokkaasti olemassa olevalla kalustolla.


Muistan hyvin, kuinka yhdessä vaiheessa perusteltiin Marjarataa sillä, että se tehostaa junakaluston kiertoa. Näin hölmöä väitettä eivät enää kuitenkaan edes Marjaradan puuhaajat esitä. Junakalusto Oy haluaa tietää, tehdäänkö rata vai ei, jotta he voivat päättää radan tarvitseman kaluston tilaamisesta. Että sellaisella olemassa olevalla kalustolla siellä ajettaisiin.




> Pikaratikka tarvitsee lisäksi maksajan. Tähän saakka valtion linjaus on ollut, että ratikka on kunnan sisäistä liikennettä ja yksin kunnan kustannettavaa. Junaradoista valtio on maksanut merkittävän osan. Maakuntien kansanedustajat voivat vielä hyväksyä panostamisen rautatieverkkoon, varsinkin kun se voi joidenkin mielessä generoida tilauksia Kainuun junatehtaalle. Ratikka jäisi helposti vaille maksajaa.


Eiköhän tämä pidä kirjoittaa niin, että Marjarata tarvitsee maksajan, ja jälleen ollaan sitä maksajaa vailla. Toki on mukava suunnitella Marjarataa, kun ei aio itse maksaa siitä.

Kaupunkiratojen kohdalla Suomessa on päädytty siihen, että valtio ei suostu maksamaan omistukseensa jääviä ratoja. Muun Suomen kannalta tämä on tietenkin oikein. Kainuussa ja Lapissa ei paljon ole hyötyä pääkaupunkiseudun radoista, joiden rakentamisen edellytys lisäksi näyttää olevan ratojen purkaminen muualta Suomesta.

Kuten kirjoitit, kunnat ovat periaatteessa vastuussa omasta liikenneväylästöstään. Ne maksavat katunsa itse, siihen perustuu ajatus, että ne saavat maksaa myös ratikkansa ja metronsa itse. Paikallisjunien käyttämä rata oli kaupungeille aikaisemmin ilmainen, koska kaupunkeja palvelevat paikallisjunat mahtuivat samoille radoille muiden junien kanssa. Jos kaupungin omaa raideliikennettä palvelemaan tarvitaan erillinen rata, voi hyvällä syyllä kysyä, miksi se pitää saada ilmaiseksi valtiolta, jos radan nimi on junarata.

Monessa muussa maassa käytäntö on toinen. Saksassa valtio ja osavaltio maksaa 60-80 % raideliikenteestä sen nimestä huolimatta. Ja tämä kattaa myös kaluston, jota pidetään olennaisena osana rataa. Tosin tämä ei ole mikään automaatti, vaan valtio edellyttää, että raha käytetään tehokkaasti. Jos olisimme Saksassa, Vantaa saisi mitä todennäköisimmin Tikkurila - Lentoasema -raitiotiehen tuon valtiontuen, mutta Marjarataa valtio kieltäytyisi tukemasta korkean hinnan ja ratikkaa huonomman palvelukyvyn vuoksi.

Kysynkin, miksi ei Marjaradalle löydy maksajaa, jos se on niin kannattava hanke, kuin sen kannattajat väittävät. Muualla maailmassa rakennusliikkeet tai aluerakentajat ovat valmiita maksamaan raideliikenteestä, koska siitä saatava hyöty on suurempi kuin radan hinta. Meillä nämä "kannattavat" hankkeet kiinnostavat vain niin kauan, kun niiden hintaan nähden marginaalisen hyödyn saa ilmaiseksi.




> Jokainen saa toki ilmaista mielipiteensä. Mutta rehellistä olisi myös tunnustaa mihin Marja-radan kampittaminen johtaisi. Samaan kun Espoossa. Panostamiseen yksinomaan tieliikenteeseen.


Olen samaa mieltä, että Marjaradan kanssa päädytään samaan kuin Espoossa. Ja on päädytty jo. Marjarata estää paremmat, halvemmat ja helpommin toteutettavat joukkoliikennehankkeet, mutta Marjaradalle ei maksajaa löydy, ja autoille rakennetaan vain teitä vuosikymmenet. Kehä 3:n kohdalla tämä ennuste on toteutunut ja toteutuu kaiken aikaa.




> Oivallinen tapa kumota mikä tahansa argumentti. Olen oikeassa, mutta kun kaikki muut ovat niin asiantuntemattomia, että eivät ole tajunneet tätä.


Oivallinen tapa voittaa väittelyssä on kyetä kumoamaan vastustajan argumentit. Suosittelen pysymistä asiassa. Henkilökohtaisuuksiin meneminen - jota on jo nähty - on osoitus asiaperusteiden puuttumisesta.




> Marja tarjoaa nopean ja vaihdottoman yhteyden laajoilta alueilta pääradan ja Martinlaaksonradan varsilta. Jos kulkuneuvo laitetaan kiertämään joka kortteli, katoaa nopeus ja samalla matkustajat. Pikaratikkaa ja vastaavia kevyempiä innovaatioita voidaan käyttää niin Keski-Vantaalla kuin Tikkurilassa syöttöliikenteessä.


Ei ratikkaverkkoa ja linjastoa rakenneta joka korttelin kiertäväksi serpentiiniksi. Sellainen on raskaan raideliikenteen ongelma, koska teknisesti ja taloudellisesti ei ole mahdollista rakentaa kuin yksi raide. Ratikkaverkko on rakenteeltaan kuin bussiverkko, mutta ratikka ei ole sidottu autojen ruuhkauttamaan tie- ja katuverkkoon.

Ja jälleen kerran: Marjarata ei tarjoa vaihdottomia yhteyksiä kuin asemalta asemalle ja pääradan tapauksessa vain etelästä. Marjarata on metron tapaan liityntäliikennejärjestelmä, jossa suuressa osassa matkoja on kaksi vaihtoa.




> Tämä ei kuitenkaan palvele ollenkaan pk-seudun työmatkaliikennettä, koska harva työssäkävijä asuu Helsingin keskustassa. Sukkulointi keskustaan (Pasilaan) vaihtamaan kasvattaisi matkoja. Kyse onkin kaukoliikenteen hankkeesta. Sellaisena ihan kannatettavasta.


Työpaikkoja palvelee raitiotie (tai bussi), joka kulkee siellä, missä työpaikat ovat. Lentoaseman pysäköintialue ei ole merkittävä työpaikka (lentokentän asema on suunniteltu pysäköintialueen alle). Kaukojunien asema ulkomaanterminaalin alla on lentoasemalle todellisuudessa hyödyllinen, ei Helsingin keskustasta mutkan kautta tuleva paikallisjuna.

Ja jos pohditaan eri puolilla pääkaupunkiseutua asuvien Lentoaseman seudun työntekijöiden pääsyä töihin, niin eiköhän niitä asu muuallakin kuin pääradan ja Martinlaakson radan varrella. Kaikkialta muualta olisi kierrettävä Helsingin keskustaan päästäkseen Marjaradan junaan - koska säteittäinen joukkoliikenne puuttuu. Raskaan raideliikenteen miljardihankkeet ovat sen rakentamisen esteenä. Metro on estänyt rakentamasta raidejokeria, Marjarata Vantaan raitiotietä.

Pienenä kuriositeettina vielä. Vantaalainen liikemies pyysi 1990-luvun alussa Vantaan kaupungilta lupaa rakentaa raitiotie Tikkurilasta Lentoasemalle. Hän olisi maksanut koko touhun itse. Tuloja hän olisi hankkinut rakentamalla Tuusulantien ja ratikkansa risteykseen pysäköintilaitoksen ja ehkä liikkeitä. Alussa mainitsemani herrat olivat Vantaalla viroissa silloin ja tekivät, mitä kerroin. Pyyntö makasi kaupungilla kaksi vuotta. Sitten siihen tuli vastaus: Kaupunki ei pidä tällaista tarpeellisena, koska Tikkurilan ja Lentokentän välillä kulkee Vantaan Liikenteen (siis kaupungin oma) bussi, ja se riittää välin matkustajamääriin.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Marjaradan lyhyt historia: Pari vantaalaista kiinteistökeinottelijana toimivaa korkeata virkamiestä ostivat Marja-Vantaaksi nykyään nimitetyltä alueelta vanhoja metsätiloja hintaluokassa markka/hehtaari noin 15 vuotta sitten.


Vantaan Sanomien uutispäätoimittaja Risto Hietanen on kirjoittanut kirjan, jossa asiaa käsitellään. Muistaako joku kirjan nimeä? Olisiko kirjan nimi Kun kulissit kaatuivat? Suosittelen tuon kirjan lukemista kaikille.

Oli muuten virkamiehillä hyvä bisnes: kun maanomistaja maksaa "konsulttitoimiston" tilille sopivan summan, niin Vantaa kaavoittaa maanomistajan maan sellaisella kaavalla kuin maanomistaja haluaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vantaan Sanomien uutispäätoimittaja Risto Hietanen on kirjoittanut kirjan, jossa asiaa käsitellään. Muistaako joku kirjan nimeä? Olisiko kirjan nimi Kun kulissit kaatuivat? Suosittelen tuon kirjan lukemista kaikille.


Kyllä, oikea on nimi. Minäkin suosittelen, jos vaan kirjan jostain löytää. Kirja on julkaistu 1996. Olen kuullut, että siitä syntyi jonkinlainen sota Vantaalla, jossa oli liian paljon porukkaa, jonka mielestä kirjan asioita ei olisi tarvinnut kaikille kertoa.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Helsingin Sanomat kirjoittaa näin

----------


## JMerlin

> Helsingin Sanomat kirjoittaa näin


Jos Pasilasta joku rata kannattaisi suoraan lentokentälle rakentaa, niin eiköhän se olisi pikemminkin kaukoliikenteen junarata kuin metro.

Samoin kuin Pisarassa, tässäkin rautateiden ja metron rakentamisen järkevä koordinointi loistaa poissaolollaan. Ei luulisi sellaiseen olevan varaa näin pikkuisella paikkakunnnalla kuin Helsingin seutu.

----------


## JE

Metro on lentoasemalle täysin järjetön, ainakin jos toinen päätepiste on Pasilassa. Jos sinne tahdotaan paikallista raideliikennettä, sen saa Marja-radan muodossa. Jos sinne tahdotaan VIP-tasoista raideliikenneyhteyttä Helsingistä, tarvitaan oma kaukoliikennerata.

----------


## Rehtori

> Metro on lentoasemalle täysin järjetön, ainakin jos toinen päätepiste on Pasilassa. Jos sinne tahdotaan paikallista raideliikennettä, sen saa Marja-radan muodossa. Jos sinne tahdotaan VIP-tasoista raideliikenneyhteyttä Helsingistä, tarvitaan oma kaukoliikennerata.


Eihän metron päätepiste olisi pasilassa vaan uusi rata olisi jatkoa keskustasta Töölön ja Meilahden kautta Pasilaan kulkevalle metroradalle. Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, olen vahvasti metroradan kannalla. Tällä saataisiin myös Maunula/Pakila, Kartanonpuisto ja Veromiehen alue raideliikenteen piiriin.

----------


## JE

Meilahden-Pasilan metro tietysti tekee linjasta olennaisesti järkevämmän. Mutta ennen kuin se rata on valmiina, rahaa on palanut melkoisesti. Paljon riippuu tietysti siitäkin, missä laajuudessa lentokenttämetro saisi asemia.

----------


## Miska

Joissain ehdotuksissa on taidettu puhua Lentoaseman pikametrosta, joka kulkisi Tuusulanväylän käytävässä. Asemia ei Pasilan ja Lentoaseman välillä olisi. Itse lentokentän kupeessa asuvana en oikein tällaisesta vaihtoehdosta innostu.

Sen sijaan joku asutuksen lähellä kulkeva linjaus voisi olla varsin toimiva täydennys säteittäiseen raideverkkoon. Pasilasta pohjoiseen linjaus voisi kulkea suunnilleen reittiä Metsälä - Maunula - Länsi-Pakila - Torpparinmäki - Tammisto - Pakkala - Lentoasema. Rata voisi myös jatkua edelleen Tuusulan ja Järvenpään suuntaan, esimerkiksi näin: Lentoasema - Riihikallio - Hyrylä - Tuusulan kirkonkylä - Tuomala - Järvenpää, ehkä jopa edelleen Nummenkylä - Kellokoski - Hyökännummi - Mäntsälä.

Tälle reitille joku pikaraitiotyyppinen, nykyistä metroa kevyempi ja joustavampi ratkaisu olisi varmastikin paras vaihtoehto. Integrointi nykyisen metron kanssa olisi kuitenkin toivottavaa, jotta keskustasta oli mahdollista päästä vaihdottomasti Pasilan pohjoispuolelle.

Pasila - Lentoasema -välillä raskasmetrokin varmasti palvelisi kohtuullisesti. Tällöin asemat voisivat sijaita esimerkiksi Suursuon Jokeri-pysäkin kohdalla, Länsi-Pakilan-Paloheinän-Torpparinmäen alueella suunnilleen Kuusmiehentien kohdalla (tällöin kaikki em. alueet olisivat kävelymatkan päässä metrosta ja h64 olisi helppo jatkaa Itä-Pakilasta metroasemalle), Kartanonkosken-Tammiston alueella suunnilleen niillä kohdin, minne Tilkuntien joukkoliikennekatu rakennetaan sekä Vantaanportin asema jossain Jumbon kohdilla eli Lentoasemantien ja Tasetien risteyksen paikkeilla.

Reitin varrelle sijoittuisi useita tiheästi rakennettuja asuinalueita sekä seudun suurimpiin lukeutuva lentokentän ympäristön työpaikka-alue. Reitin varrelle syntyisi/sijoittuisi myös useita merkittäviä joukkoliikenteen solmukohtia: Pasila, Suursuo (vaihtoyhteys Jokerin kanssa), Lentoasema (vaihtoyhteys Kehäradan junien kanssa. Mikäli valittaisiin kevympi vaihtoehtoja ja rata jatkuisi vielä pohjoiseen/koilliseen, myös Järvenpään ja Mäntsälän asemista tulisi keskeisiä vaihtopaikkoja pääradan ja oikoradan juniin/-sta.

Matka-ajat voisivat olla seuraavanlaista luokkaa:

Metro: Pasila - 3 min - Suursuo - 3 min - Kuusmiehentie - 2 min - Tammisto - 2 min - Vantaanportti - 5 min - Lentoasema

eli Pasila - Lentoasema menisi vartissa.Pikaratikka: Pasila - 1 min - Areena - 2 min - Metsälä - 2 min - Suursuo - 2 min - Länsi-Pakila - 1 min - Paloheinä - 2 min - Torpparinmäki - 2 min - Tammisto - 1 min - Kartanonkoski - 2 min - Vantaanportti - 3 min - Aviapolis - 2 min - Lentoasema - 3 min - Maantiekylä - 3 min - Riihikallio - 2 min - Mikkola - 2 min - Hyrylä - 2 min - Mahlamäki - 1 min - Kirkonkylä - 1 min - Krapi - 2 min - Taistelukoulu - 2 min - Tuomala - 2 min - Ainola - 1 min - Lepola - 2 min - Järvenpää - 2 min - Pajala - 2 min - Jamppa - 2 min - Nummenkylä - 2 min - Rajalinna - 2 min - Kellokoski - 2 min - Kukkupakka - 2 min - Hyökännummi - 3 min - Ohkola - 2 min - Jaakkola - 4 min - Hirvihaara - 2 min - Mäntsälä ras - 2 min - Mäntsälä keskusta

eli
Pasila - Lentoasema 20 min
Pasila - Hyrylä 30 min
Pasila - Järvenpää 43 min
Pasila - Mäntsälä keskusta yhteensä 70 min

----------


## SD202

> Alunperin kirjoittanut vompatti
> 
> Vantaan Sanomien uutispäätoimittaja Risto Hietanen on kirjoittanut kirjan, jossa asiaa käsitellään. Muistaako joku kirjan nimeä? Olisiko kirjan nimi Kun kulissit kaatuivat? Suosittelen tuon kirjan lukemista kaikille.
> 
> 
> Kyllä, oikea on nimi. Minäkin suosittelen, jos vaan kirjan jostain löytää. Kirja on julkaistu 1996. Olen kuullut, että siitä syntyi jonkinlainen sota Vantaalla, jossa oli liian paljon porukkaa, jonka mielestä kirjan asioita ei olisi tarvinnut kaikille kertoa.


Olet kuullut oikein. Vaikka ei nyt ehkä ihan sotaa syntynytkään.  :Wink:  Tuohon 1980-luvin nousukauden huumassa suunniteltuun Marja-Vantaaseen liittyi juuri näitä silloiselle aikakaudelle niin valitettavan tyypillisiä talouselämän rahasotkuja. Joka tapauksessa hatunnosto toimittaja Risto Hietaselle siitä että hän tonki näitä asioita ja julkisti tietonsa!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joissain ehdotuksissa on taidettu puhua Lentoaseman pikametrosta, joka kulkisi Tuusulanväylän käytävässä. Asemia ei Pasilan ja Lentoaseman välillä olisi. Itse lentokentän kupeessa asuvana en oikein tällaisesta vaihtoehdosta innostu.


Tästä lienee kyse tälläkin kerralla. Pysäkkejä/asemia ei välillä voi olla, sillä matka-ajasta tulee liian pitkä.

Minunkin mielestäni tämä on täysin päätön ajatus. Jos lentokentälle tehdään rata metron profiililla, se on yhtä kallis kuin RHK:n rautatie. Silloin ei ole mitään järkeä ajaa sitä kehitysmaatason muovipenkkisellä kolinakalustolla, jonka huippunoepus on 90 km/h. (Verratkaapa melutasoa ja muuta matkustusmukavuutta Sm1-sarjaan, joka erään monopoliyhtiön mielestä on täysin romua!)

Tuolla radalla voi ajaa kunnon junakalustolla ja myös pikajunilla, joilla pääsee vaikka Kemijärvelle asti. Nopeutta ei kannata rajoittaa tekemällä rataa tunneliin (väljässä tunnelissa voi toki ajaa nopeammin). Radan nopeustason Pasilan ja Kehä 3:n välillä voisi hyvinkin saada 160 km/h:ksi. Pysähtymättä aika Pasilasta Lentoasemalle olisi luokkaa 11 minuuttia.

En myöskään ymmärrä, mikä järkevä syy on siinä, että Helsinki maksaisi tämän yhteyden lentokentälle. Eihän kenttä ole edes Helsingin alueella. Kun radasta tehdään RHK:n rautatie, sen myös maksaa valtio. Kuten kuuluukin, sillä kysehän on mitä suurimmassa määrin valtakunnallisesta yhteydstä eikä pääkaupunkiseudun sisäisestä liikenteestä.

Antero

----------


## Harri Turunen

Ensi kuulemalta minustakin lentokentälle menevä metro kuulosti järjettömältä idealta. Pohdittuani asiaa mieleeni juolahti "vapaa-ajan linja": Kaivopuisto/Itäsatama – Erottaja – Rautatientori – Linnanmäki ja siitä eteenpäin Miskan esityksen mukaisesti Pasila - Suursuo (liittymä Jokeriin) – Kuusmiehentie – Tammisto – Vantaanportti – Lentoasema. Nykyisen metron tapaan massiivisen kalliisti linjaa ei varmaankaan olisi järkevää tehdä, mutta ehkäpä seuraavin säästövinkein:
nykyiset SM-1:t ja/tai SM-2:t siirretään tuolle linjalle peruskorjattuina siten, että portaat ja väliovet pois sekä tilalle esteettömän käynnin mahdollistavat uudet ovet ja telineet isommille matkatavaroille; automaattiohjaus; tunneliajoon sopiva ilmastointi; huom: tunneliolosuhteissa suojassa pakkaselta kalusto varmaankin kestäisi pidempään ja huoltokustannuksetkin kaiketi jäisivät alhaisemmiksilaiturit rakennettuina siten, että myöhemmin madallettavissa minimaalisin kustannuksinlaitureiden päihin esteettömät sisäänkäynnit ”opintoputken” tapaan (ei tarvita samassa määrin hissejä eikä varsinkaan rullaportaita)laiturit kahden vaunuparin mittaisia (Kaivopuiston päässä saattaisi riittää vain yksi raide, jolloin asematunneli voisi olla kapeampi; ehkä myös lentoaseman päässä)tunneleiden molemmilla sivuilla rullatuolin kuljettavat hätäkäytävät (jolloin junat voivat vian tullen tai muusta syystä pysähtyä minne vain ja matkustajat pääsisivät turvallisesti pois)Matalalattiaisuus on tätä päivää ja varsinkin tulevaisuutta. Hirvittää, että keski-iältään vanhenevan väestön täytyisi kiivetä SM-2:ten jyrkkiä portaita vielä seuraavat parikymmentä vuotta. Nykyisten asemien muuttaminen tulisi puolestaan erittäin kalliiksi – siitähän täällä jo onkin keskusteltu.

Voihan se olla että tälläkin konseptilla kustannukset nousisivat pilviin...

----------


## JE

> Voihan se olla että tälläkin konseptilla kustannukset nousisivat pilviin...


Joo. Voihan se olla.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vristo

Joskus hyvät asiat voivat edetä näköjään ripeässäkin tahdissa. 

Eilen päätettiin nopea raideyhteyden rakentamisesta Helsingin ja Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentän välille. Homma toimitetaan ns. turnkey-mallilla, eli laitetoimittaja hoitaa kaiken: suunnittelun, toteutuksen, rakentamisen sekä varsinaisen liikennöinnin. Rata kulkee, ehkä hieman yllättäen, Rautatietorin mertoasemalta Pasilaan ja sieltä Tuusulan väylän keskellä suoraan lentokentälle. Liikenne on täysin automaattista, mutta asemilla on henkilökuntaa opastamassa, myymässä lippuja ja mm. lentojen check-in voidaan hoitaa jo lähtöasemalla. 

Laitetoimittajien kanssa käytiin kovaa kädenvääntöä ja voittajaksi selvisi hongkongilainen pörssiyhtiö MTR Corporation, joka nyt jo liikennöi tuon Hongkongin lisäksi myös monissa muissa kaupungeissa ympäri maailmaa. Kalusto tulee korealaiselta Rotem -yhtiöltä, joka on kokenut raideliikennevalmistaja. Ulkonäkö on hyvinkin tämän kaltainen. Tässä myös junan sisäkuva sekä ohjaamo. 

Ensimmäinen juna tulee näytille Helsingin rautatieasemalle tänään klo. 16 ja yleisö voi vapaasti tutustua tähän Helsingin joukkoliikennettä mullistavaan uutuuteen. Palautetta ko. junasta voi kirjoittaa vaikkapa tähän theadiin allekirjoittanelle. Itse olen töissä tuossa Rotem-yhtiössä (jonka yksi sivukonttoreita sijaitsee täällä Fuzhoussa) ja palaute tuotteistamme on aina tervetullutta ja näin ollen pääsemme suoraan vaikuttamaan junien ominaisuuksiin Joukkoliikennefoorumin kautta.

----------


## kemkim

> Joskus hyvät asiat voivat edetä näköjään ripeässäkin tahdissa.


Johan on nyt markkinat kun länsimetro alkoi edetä raitiovaunupohjaisena ja Helsinki-Vantaallekin tulee metro, kaikki tämän päivän aikana, ovat herrat paiskineet virkamiesvoimin näköjään kovasti yötöitä  :Very Happy:

----------


## ultrix

Niin ja vielä kun Aamulehtikin raportoi pikaraitiovaunun testikappaleesta, onpa politiikka muuttunut raidemyönteiseksi  :Wink:

----------


## jeejee

Kehäradan suurimmat edut ovat sen mahdollinen yhteensopivuus myös kaukojunien kanssa, ei pelkästään lähi/lentokenttä junien kanssa. Hki-Tampere ja Hki-Turku ovat naurettavan lyhyitä lentoreittejä, ja ne voitaisiin lakkauttaa Kehäradan myötä. 
        Tannoin uusien kaksikerros Intercityjen esittely tilaisuudessa, Talgon insinöörit painottivat että junien yksi suurin etu lentokoneisiin verrattuna on se että junalla pääsee suoraan kaupungin keskustaan (lentokentäthän ovat yleensä monen kilometrin päässä keskustasta). Lisäksi Helsinki-Vantaa on ainoa kenttä Suomessa josta on tehokkaat lentoyhteydet ympäri maailmaa, joten liikenneyhteyksiä tulisi kehittää sinne.
      Kaikista paras ehkä olisi jos molemmat Kehärata että Pisara toteuttaisiin, näin saataisiin suora yhteys Helsinki-Vantaalta, ja muualtakin Suomesta Helsingin keskustaan. Tietenkin molempien rakentaminen tulisi tosi kalliiksi (Kehärata 300 milj. euroa, Pisara 250 milj. euroa) mutta kuten joku jo tässä samassa viesti ketjussa totesi, olisi kohtuutonta laittaa Marja-rata Helsingin kaupungin piikkiin. Ja koska molemmat ovat ympyrän muotoisia, ne olisi järkevintä toteuttaa kerralla, eikä vaiheittain. 
     Jos n. 13 km pituisen länsimetron rakentamisesta ei voida tehdä päätöstä, tuskin tuosta n. 20 km lentokenttämetrostakaan voidaan. Luulenpa että jos Helsingin metroverkkoa laajennetaan, länsimetro olisi todennäköisempi, sillä se palvelee päivittäistä työmatkaliikennettä, ja sillä on kansalta parempi vastaanotto.http://www.hs.fi/uutiset/tuoreet/art.../1135218177723

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kehäradan suurimmat edut ovat sen mahdollinen yhteensopivuus myös kaukojunien kanssa, ei pelkästään lähi/lentokenttä junien kanssa. Hki-Tampere ja Hki-Turku ovat naurettavan lyhyitä lentoreittejä, ja ne voitaisiin lakkauttaa Kehäradan myötä.


Kehärata ei tarjoa yhteyttä kaukojunille. Jotta niillä päästäisiin kehäradalle, olisi vaihdettava junan suuntaa pohjoisesta tultaessa Tikkurilassa ja Rantaradan suunnassa ilmeisesti Pasilassa (muistaakseni Huopalahden raidejärjestys ei tätä salli).

Tällaisiin järjestelyihin ei kuuna päivänä mennä, sillä siinä menetettäisiin enemmän aikaa kuin esimerkiksi oikorata Lahteen toi säästöä matka-aikaan Helsinkiin. Samasta syystä ei myöskään kiinnosta järjestää raidetta, joka erkanisi pääradasta pohjoisesta tultaessa ja johtaisi kehäradalle ja siten lentokentälle.

Pääradan junat saadaan ajetuksi kentän kautta rakentamalla uusi rata kentän kautta Pasilaan. Turun junien ajaminen kentän kautta tutkittiin juuri ELSA-radan yhteydessä. 20-30 minuutin matka-ajan lisäys kaikkiin Turun juniin ei innostanut.

Ongelmahan tässä on siinä, että ajatellaan aina periaatteella "kaikki tai ei mitään". Minusta pitäisi ajatella niin, että on junia, jotka kulkevat määränpäihinsä eri reittejä. Koska on olemassa muitakin matkustajia kuin vain niitä, jotka haluavat päästä mahdollisimman nopeasti päätepisteiden välillä.

Antero

----------


## jeejee

> Ongelmahan tässä on siinä, että ajatellaan aina periaatteella "kaikki tai ei mitään".


Sitten varmaan pitää muuttaa ideologiaa.

----------


## kuukanko

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön asettama Kehäradan rahoitusta tutkinut työryhmä esittää, että radan rakentaminen aloitettaisiin ensi vuonna. Työryhmä ehdottaa, että rata rahoitetaan suoraan budjettivaroista ja valtion rahoitusosuus olisi 70 - 75%.

Työryhmän selvitys löytyy netistä: http://www.mintc.fi/oliver/upl588-LVM05_07.pdf

----------


## vristo

HS tänään:Valtiolta 320 miljoonaa euroa kehäradan rakentamiseen
Hienoa, että raideliikennehankkeet saavat nyt vauhtia pääkaupunkiseudulla. Espoon kaupunkirata ja Pisara-rata tuohon vielä sitten jatkoksi.

----------


## Albert

> Hienoa, että raideliikennehankkeet saavat nyt vauhtia pääkaupunkiseudulla. Espoon kaupunkirata ja Pisara-rata tuohon vielä sitten jatkoksi.


Mutta huomatkaa nyt tämä: "Kehyspäätös *ei ole* vielä sitova. Sitovat päätökset kehäradan rahoittamisesta tekee seuraava hallitus".
Ehkäpä tarvitaan vaikka _"toinen silta Raippaluotoon"_ ja rahat menevät sinne. :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Mutta huomatkaa nyt tämä: "Kehyspäätös *ei ole* vielä sitova. Sitovat päätökset kehäradan rahoittamisesta tekee seuraava hallitus".
> Ehkäpä tarvitaan vaikka _"toinen silta Raippaluotoon"_ ja rahat menevät sinne.


Toivottavsti nyt kuitenkin asiat menevat hyvin. Onhan raideliikenteen kasvu YTV-alueella huimassa nousussa: kaksi "metrorataa" (tämä Kehärata ja Länsimetro) tulossa vuoteen 2015 mennessä, sekä mahdollisesti Laajasalon esi-metro. Ihan hienoa!

----------


## vristo

Albertin epäilys alkaa käydä toteen.

Hesari tänään:
Ministeri Pekkarinen lupaillut kehäratarahoja teiden hoitoon: linkki juttuun

Jutussa todettiin, että kehäradan rahoja kohdennettaisiin myös joukkoliikenteelle luvattuun tukeen. 

Nyt sitten odotankin maan uudelta porvarihallitukselta sekä ministeri Anu Vehviläiseltä ehdotuksia ja toimia Helsinki-Vantaa-lentokentän yhteyksien parantamiseksi sekä sitä, mihin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin noita kehäradalta mahdollisesti pois otettettavia rahoja kohdennetaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ministeri Pekkarinen lupaillut kehäratarahoja teiden hoitoon: linkki juttuun


Otsikko on harhaan johtava, tarkoituksella tai ei. Kysymyshän on siitä, että valtiolla on yhdet rahat mutta monta ottajaa. On hyvä kysyä, kumpi on tärkeämpää, tukea Vantaa kaavoitushankkeita vai ylläpitää Suomen rataverkkoa. Ei se ihan näin mustavalkoista ole, sillä onhan kyse myös tieverkon ylläpidosta, ja Marjarata kulkee Marja-Vantaan alueen lisäksi myös lentokentän kautta.

Tässä noudatetaan minusta joukkoliikenteenkin osalta hallitusohjelmaan kirjattua periaatetta, että hankkeista pitää olla hyötyä joukkoliikenteelle ja rahaa jaetaan sen hyödyn mukaan.

Ja jos vielä ajatellaan tilannetta objektiivisesti, niin Vantaan hankkimat asuinalueet Marja-Vantaalla saadaan varsin kohtuullisin raideinvestoinnein junaliikenteen piiriin. Siihen ei tarvita kilometrikaupalla metsiä halkovaa tunnelia.

Ja edelleen, lentokentän saaminen junaliikenteen piiriin on koko Suomen kannalta älykkäämpää rakentamalla pääradalle vaihtoehtoinen raide linjauksella Kerava - lentoasema - Pasila.

Ja kun vielä tätä jatkan, niin Vantaalle itselleen on enemmän hyötyä toteuttaa yleiskaavan poikittainen raitiotie, koska sillä on pysäkkejä ja kyky palvella Kehä 3:n suuntaista yhdyskuntarakennetta toisin kuin tuo mainitsemani asematon tunneliosuus, joka kulkee maan alla kaiken ohitse.

Summa summarum, Marjarata on menneisyyden ajatus, josta aika on oikeasti ajanut jo ohitse. Tai jonka aika ei ole vielä vaan vasta sitten, kun poikittaissuuntaisessa joukkoliikenteessä palvelevien yhteyksien kapasiteetti ei enää riitä maan pinnalla yhdyskuntarakenteessa kulkevilla reiteillä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jutussa todettiin, että kehäradan rahoja kohdennettaisiin myös joukkoliikenteelle luvattuun tukeen. 
> 
> Nyt sitten odotankin maan uudelta porvarihallitukselta sekä ministeri Anu Vehviläiseltä ehdotuksia ja toimia Helsinki-Vantaa-lentokentän yhteyksien parantamiseksi sekä sitä, mihin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin noita kehäradalta mahdollisesti pois otettettavia rahoja kohdennetaan.


Oma veikkaukseni: Kehäratarahoja tarvitaan biodieseltuotannon tukemiseen ja dieselveron alentamiseen/poistoon.

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Ja edelleen, lentokentän saaminen junaliikenteen piiriin on koko Suomen kannalta älykkäämpää rakentamalla pääradalle vaihtoehtoinen raide linjauksella Kerava - lentoasema - Pasila.


 Tämä lienee sitten sitten hallituksen ja liikenneministerin seuraava aloite, vai kuinka? Odotan innolla  :Wink: !

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja jos vielä ajatellaan tilannetta objektiivisesti, niin Vantaan hankkimat asuinalueet Marja-Vantaalla saadaan varsin kohtuullisin raideinvestoinnein junaliikenteen piiriin. Siihen ei tarvita kilometrikaupalla metsiä halkovaa tunnelia.


Kyllä kai panit merkille millaisella ylihinnalla Vantaa joutui ostamaan Marja-Vantaan raakamaat valtiolta. Vaikka sanotaan että "bisnes on bisnes ja hullu se on joka maksaa", niin Vantaan kaupungilla ymmärrettiin hyväuskoisina että se on jonkinlainen takuumaksu siitä että rataa aletaan rakentaa. Ei muuta kuin Marja-Vantaan maakauppa purkuun! 




> Ja edelleen, lentokentän saaminen junaliikenteen piiriin on koko Suomen kannalta älykkäämpää rakentamalla pääradalle vaihtoehtoinen raide linjauksella Kerava - lentoasema - Pasila.


Kumpi tulee valtiolle edullisemmaksi: Kehärata joka palvele myös Vantaan ja pk-seudun asukkaiden työmatkaliikennettä, vai vain kaukoliikennettä palveleva uusi rata Pasilasta lentokentän kautta Keravalle, joka Pasilan ja lentokentän välisen matkan kulkisi tunnelissa humisevien peltojen alta sekin? 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Kyllä kai panit merkille millaisella ylihinnalla Vantaa joutui ostamaan Marja-Vantaan raakamaat valtiolta. Vaikka sanotaan että "bisnes on bisnes ja hullu se on joka maksaa", niin Vantaan kaupungilla ymmärrettiin hyväuskoisina että se on jonkinlainen takuumaksu siitä että rataa aletaan rakentaa. Ei muuta kuin Marja-Vantaan maakauppa purkuun!


"Mitäs menitte ostamaan, niin? Eihän me luvattu yhtään mitään. Se on voi voi vaan! Rahojanne ette saa takaisin."  :Wink: 




> Kumpi tulee valtiolle edullisemmaksi: Kehärata joka palvele myös Vantaan ja pk-seudun asukkaiden työmatkaliikennettä, vai vain kaukoliikennettä palveleva uusi rata Pasilasta lentokentän kautta Keravalle, joka Pasilan ja lentokentän välisen matkan kulkisi tunnelissa humisevien peltojen alta sekin?


 Juuri niin. Marja-rata on sama asia Vantaalle kuin Länsimetro Espoolle ja olisi nostanut raideliikenteen YTV-alueen joukkoliikenteessä aivan uudelle tasolle. 32 FLIRTiäkin on tulossa mm. sitä varten. H***o tämä pelaaminen nostaa kyllä savut korvista!

----------


## vristo

Homma jatkuu ikäänkuin kädenväännön merkeissä  :Wink: .

Hesari edelleen tänään:
"Vehviläinen lupaa edistää kehärataa entiseen malliin". Linkki juttuun.

----------


## Albert

> Tässä noudatetaan minusta joukkoliikenteenkin osalta hallitusohjelmaan kirjattua periaatetta, että hankkeista pitää olla hyötyä joukkoliikenteelle ja rahaa jaetaan sen hyödyn mukaan.
> Antero


_Kuka_ päättää, että onko jostain "hyötyä"?
Jos tämä päättäjä intohimoisesta periaatteesta vastustaakin jotakin mistä monien muiden mielestä olisi *hyötyä*? Mutta eihän tässä olekaan kysymys todellisesta hyödysta.
 Rahanjako on kylmää puoluepolitiikkaa. Sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä muun _hyödyn_ kuin puolueiden hyödyn kanssa.
Eli vaalilupaukset ovat edelleen sieltä itsestänsä. Aina niihin vaan kapsahdetaan kuitenkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> _Kuka_ päättää, että onko jostain "hyötyä"?


Tämä onkin oikein hyvä kysymys. Usein on niin, että joku hyötyy ja joku toinen maksaa. Ainoat varmat hyötyjät satojen miljoonien rakennushankkeissa ovat rakennusliikkeet. Niillä ei ole mitään riskiä, sillä ne eivät tee urakkasopimuksia tappiolla ja valtio on meidän oloissamme varma maksaja.

Hallitusohjelman hyöty tarkoittaa hyötyä joukkoliikenteelle, joka on hyöytä yhteiskunnalle eli kansalaisille. Siis sinulle ja minulle.

Joukkoliikenteen hyötyäkin on helppo mitata. Jopa paljon luotettavammin kuin kuviteltua hyötyä siitä, että autolla pääsee ajamaan nopeammin ja voi muuttaa kauemmaksi metsään. Se tulkitaan yhteiskunnan hyödyksi, vaikka on tosiasiassa vain haittaa joka nostaa meidän kaikkien elinkustannuksia. Tietetenkin se kauas muuttaja hyötyy: Hänelle rakennetaan motaria sun muuta, jotta saa olla siellä korvessa. Sen kaiken maksavat ne, jotka asuvat lähempänä ja maksavat asumisestaan enemmän.

Joukkoliikenteen hyötyä ovat joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärän nousu, matkojen voittaminen autoista joukkoliikenteeseen, joukkoliikenteen KOKONAISkulujen alentuminen jne.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä kai panit merkille millaisella ylihinnalla Vantaa joutui ostamaan Marja-Vantaan raakamaat valtiolta.


Kyllä panin merkille. Koko touhun historian tuntevana pidän tätä varsinaisena keinottelun huipentumana, jossa valtiokin on mukana.

Mutta ei Vantaan ostamien maiden raideliikenne edellytä koko Marja-rataa. Petaksen, Vehkalan ja Kivistön asemien jatkaminen Vantaankoskelta maksaa noin 65 Me.




> Kumpi tulee valtiolle edullisemmaksi: Kehärata joka palvele myös Vantaan ja pk-seudun asukkaiden työmatkaliikennettä, vai vain kaukoliikennettä palveleva uusi rata Pasilasta lentokentän kautta Keravalle, joka Pasilan ja lentokentän välisen matkan kulkisi tunnelissa humisevien peltojen alta sekin?


RHK:n vision mukaan Pasila - lentoasema - Kerava maksaa 400 Me. Marja-radan hinta PLJ 2007:ssa on 420 Me. Kaukojunat eivät pysähdy nytkään joka seisakkeella, joten niiden käytölle ei ole haittaa siitä, ettei välille tehdä asemia. Sen sijaan lentokenttää sitä kautta kulkeva päärata palvelee paremmin niin etelästä kuin pohjoisestakin.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Mutta ei Vantaan ostamien maiden raideliikenne edellytä koko Marja-rataa. Petaksen, Vehkalan ja Kivistön asemien jatkaminen Vantaankoskelta maksaa noin 65 Me.


 Sitten sitä pikaratikkaa peliin vaan Köln/Bonnin malliin vaan. Ja mun elinaikanani mieluusti  :Wink: .

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta ei Vantaan ostamien maiden raideliikenne edellytä koko Marja-rataa. Petaksen, Vehkalan ja Kivistön asemien jatkaminen Vantaankoskelta maksaa noin 65 Me.
> 
> RHK:n vision mukaan Pasila - lentoasema - Kerava maksaa 400 Me. Marja-radan hinta PLJ 2007:ssa on 420 Me. Kaukojunat eivät pysähdy nytkään joka seisakkeella, joten niiden käytölle ei ole haittaa siitä, ettei välille tehdä asemia. Sen sijaan lentokenttää sitä kautta kulkeva päärata palvelee paremmin niin etelästä kuin pohjoisestakin.


Vaihtoehto 1)
Kehärata = *420* M

Vaihtoehto 2)
Martinlaakson radan jatke Kivistöön: 65 M 
+ Pasila-lentokenttä-Kerava: 400 M = *465* M. 

Vaihtoehto 1) on siis edullisempi, toki 2):een sisältyy enemmän kiskoja kaiken kaikkiaan, mutta onko se parempi? Vantaa jää kahtia jakautuneeksi kaupungiksi kunnes itä- ja länsiosan yhdistävä pikaraitiotie rakennetaan, ja sen toteutuminen on kokonaan hiekkaan kirjoitettu. 

Jos vaihtoehtoa 2) jostain syystä toteutettaisiin, eikä lainkaan kehärataa, niin mielestäni se pitäisi rakentaa myös paikallisradaksi jolla on asemia Pakilassa, Tammistossa, Kartanonkoskella, Aviapoliksessa, lentokentällä  ja mahd. jossain Hyrylän paikkeilla. Kaukojunista vain osa kulkisi tätä uutta rataa, niin että paikallisjunat mahtuisivat kulkemaan niiden lomissa. Kaikki kaukojunat pysähtyisivät kuitenkin Keravalla josta vaihtoyhteys lentokentän junaan. Tikkurilan kaukojunapysähdys jäisi mahdollisesti pois.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Vaihtoehto 1) on siis edullisempi, toki 2):een sisältyy enemmän kiskoja kaiken kaikkiaan, mutta onko se parempi? Vantaa jää kahtia jakautuneeksi kaupungiksi kunnes itä- ja länsiosan yhdistävä pikaraitiotie rakennetaan, ja sen toteutuminen on kokonaan hiekkaan kirjoitettu.


Vantaan eri osien yhdistäminen on täysin yhdentekevä asia, luontaista liikkumistarvetta välillä Myyrmäki - Tikkurila on todella vähän. Minusta hanke on (a) paikallisjunayhteys Helsinkiin uusilta asemilta, ja (b) junayhteys Helsingistä lentoasemalle. Se toteuttaako nämä yhtenä vai kahtena hankkeena on sitten ihan teknis-taloudellinen kysymys.

Ymmärrän tuon Kerava - Pasila linjauksen lähinnä siltä pohjalta, että se helpottaisi pääradan kapasiteettipulmia. Toisaalta lentoasemalla on kävelyä kilometritolkulla varsinkin jos ajaa auton parkkiin, ja turvatarkastuksiin muun sähläyksen ohella on hyvä varata toista tuntia... Minusta se yksi vaihto Tikkurilassa ei tässä tunnu missään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaihtoehto 1) on siis edullisempi, toki 2):een sisältyy enemmän kiskoja kaiken kaikkiaan, mutta onko se parempi?


Tämähän on asia, jota ei ole lainkaan selvitetty. Tässä on noudatettu maassamme tyypillistä tapaa selvittää hankkeita: Ensin päätetään, mitä halutaan (esim. poliittisista syistä), sitten keksitään sille halulle perustelut. Ja enimmäkseen on haluttu mahdollisimman suurta ja kallista, sillä kukas poliittisia kannuksia vaatimattomilla ratikkaradan pätkillä tai bussien liikenne-etuuksilla tienaa, vaikka ne parantavatkin päivittäistä matkustamista enemmän kuin kilometrien tunnelit.

Toinen nykyinen ajattelun vinouma on myös se, että pohditaan vain kustannuksia aivan kun hankkeilla ei olisi lainkaan tuottoja. Tämä asenne varmaan johtuu osin siitä, että yhteiskuntataloudellisessa hyöty/kustannuslaksemassa hyödyt ovat arvostuksia. Tiehankkeistahan ei ole koskaan tuloja ja liikenne-ennustejärjestelmä ei tuota siirtymistä autoista joukkoliikenteeseen, koska koko järjestelmällä ei edes pyritä mallintamaan joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta.




> Jos vaihtoehtoa 2) jostain syystä toteutettaisiin, eikä lainkaan kehärataa, niin mielestäni se pitäisi rakentaa myös paikallisradaksi jolla on asemia ...


Ymmärrän ajatuksesi, mutta tässä tulee vastaan se syy, miksi pääradalla ja Rantaradalla on eri raiteet paikallis- ja kaukoliikenteelle. Eri nopeuksilla kulkevia junia ei voi sovittaa tiheällä aikataululla samalle raiteelle.

Siksi vanha päärata olkoon paikallisliikenteen rata. Jos kerran halutaan H:gin ja lentoaseman välille nopea yhteys, niin se on sitten nopea. Ja Tuusulantien käytävän paikallisliikenne hoituu paremmin pintaliikenteenä kuitenkin kuin liityntäjärjestelyillä. Onhan jopa HKL ollut sitä mieltä, että jos lentokentälle tehdään metro, sillä ei tarvita asemia välillä.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ymmärrän ajatuksesi, mutta tässä tulee vastaan se syy, miksi pääradalla ja Rantaradalla on eri raiteet paikallis- ja kaukoliikenteelle. Eri nopeuksilla kulkevia junia ei voi sovittaa tiheällä aikataululla samalle raiteelle.


Tunnelissa tuskin ajettaisiin 200 km/h. Paikallisjunia kentän ja Pasilan välillä mahtuu kulkemaan 10-15 minuutin välein, jos kaukojunia menee enintään 2 kertaa tunnissa. Rantaradalla Pasilan ja Espoon keskuksen välillä liikennöidän juuri tuolla tavalla, ja se onnistuu. Ajattelin sitä että osa kaukojunista, ainakin kaikki Tampereen/Lahden suunnan taajamajunat kulkisivat jatkossa päärataa pitkin, palvellen vanhoja asemataajamia, ja lentokentän rata vain todellisia pitkän matkan kaukojunia.




> Siksi vanha päärata olkoon paikallisliikenteen rata. Jos kerran halutaan H:gin ja lentoaseman välille nopea yhteys, niin se on sitten nopea.


Mitään salamannopeaa yhteyttä lentokentälle jonne matkaa on linnuntietä alle 15 km keskustasa, ei tarvita. Tavallisella, muutamalla asemalla pysähtyvällä paikallisjunalla matkaan menisi korkeintaan 20 min mikä on aivan riittävän nopeaa. 



> Ja Tuusulantien käytävän paikallisliikenne hoituu paremmin pintaliikenteenä kuitenkin kuin liityntäjärjestelyillä. Onhan jopa HKL ollut sitä mieltä, että jos lentokentälle tehdään metro, sillä ei tarvita asemia välillä.


Tuusulantien varren uudet lähiöt ovat niin tiiviitä että mitään erillistä liityntäliikennettä ei tarvita, vaan rata palvelisi niitä ihan sellaisenaan. HKL:n lentokenttämetro-luonnokset ovat niin alkutekijöissään, ei niissä olla otettu selvää edes mitä Vantaan puolella rajaa on. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vantaan eri osien yhdistäminen on täysin yhdentekevä asia, luontaista liikkumistarvetta välillä Myyrmäki - Tikkurila on todella vähän. Minusta hanke on (a) paikallisjunayhteys Helsinkiin uusilta asemilta, ja (b) junayhteys Helsingistä lentoasemalle. Se toteuttaako nämä yhtenä vai kahtena hankkeena on sitten ihan teknis-taloudellinen kysymys.


Vantaa on aika paljolti rakennettu siihen varaan että kaikkia palveluita ei löydy kaikista aluekeskuksista. Ainoa sairaala on pääradan varrella, tietyn alan oppilaitoksia löytyy vain Tikkurilasta ja toisen alan vain Myyrmäestä. Bussilla kohteiden välillä menee tunti poikineen. Nopein tapa päästä pääradan varrelta Myyrmäkeen on junalla Pasilan kautta. Sisäinen lippu ei valitettavasti kelpaa. (Olisikohan koko ongelman ratkaisu lippujen kelpoisuuden muutos?  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta hanke on (a) paikallisjunayhteys Helsinkiin uusilta asemilta, ja (b) junayhteys Helsingistä lentoasemalle. Se toteuttaako nämä yhtenä vai kahtena hankkeena on sitten ihan teknis-taloudellinen kysymys.


Minä lisäisin tähän vielä kohdan (c) junayhteys pohjoisesta (Tampere, Lahti ja kauempaakin) Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle. Ero hankkeilla on, että kehärata ei ole lainkaan (c) kun taas päärata + pikaratikka -vaihtoehto olisi myös (c) ilman erillisiä lisäkustannuksia. Ja lisäksi mielestäni palvelisi myös paremmin tarkoituksia (a) ja (b).




> Ymmärrän tuon Kerava - Pasila linjauksen lähinnä siltä pohjalta, että se helpottaisi pääradan kapasiteettipulmia. Toisaalta lentoasemalla on kävelyä kilometritolkulla varsinkin jos ajaa auton parkkiin, ja turvatarkastuksiin muun sähläyksen ohella on hyvä varata toista tuntia... Minusta se yksi vaihto Tikkurilassa ei tässä tunnu missään.


Vaihto Tikkurilassa tasan tarkkaan tuntuu, kun vaihoehtona on lento Tampere-Helsinki. Lentoaika on 25 min + rullaukset portilta ja portille sekä lähtöselvitykseen ja odotuksiin käytettävä aika. Koska Pendolino-matka kestäisi suoranakin sentään reilun tunnin, se tarkoittaa, että on minuuteista kyse (sekä matkan helppoudesta) kallistuuko vaaka lennon vai junan puolelle. Vaihto Tikkurilassa tiputtaa junavaihtoehdon auttamatta pois harkittavien vaihtoehtojen listalta ja lentäminen jatkuu. Kuitenkin taloudellisesti ajatellen sekä ympäristön ja vuorotarjonnan kannalta juna olisi selkeästi parempi vaihtoehto. Tämän Keijo Suilakin varmasti tiesi esittäessään pääradan linjausta lentoaseman kautta kehäradan sijaan.

Ei ole mitään järkeä kierrättää muun Suomen lentomatkustajia Tikkurilan aseman kautta jos suoraankin pääsisi samaan hintaan ja tuo vaihtoehto olisi muutenkin kaikille parempi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaihto Tikkurilassa tasan tarkkaan tuntuu, kun vaihoehtona on lento Tampere-Helsinki. Lentoaika on 25 min + rullaukset portilta ja portille sekä lähtöselvitykseen ja odotuksiin käytettävä aika. Koska Pendolino-matka kestäisi suoranakin sentään reilun tunnin, se tarkoittaa, että on minuuteista kyse (sekä matkan helppoudesta) kallistuuko vaaka lennon vai junan puolelle. Vaihto Tikkurilassa tiputtaa junavaihtoehdon auttamatta pois harkittavien vaihtoehtojen listalta ja lentäminen jatkuu. Kuitenkin taloudellisesti ajatellen sekä ympäristön ja vuorotarjonnan kannalta juna olisi selkeästi parempi vaihtoehto. Tämän Keijo Suilakin varmasti tiesi esittäessään pääradan linjausta lentoaseman kautta kehäradan sijaan.


Mitä jos koko problematiikka käännettäisiin nurin? Eikö olisi parempi jos päärata pistettäisiin Tampereen päässä kulkemaan Tampereen-Pirkkalan lentokentän kautta. Sataisiin ahtaaksi käyvän Vantaan kentän tilalle uusi suurkenttä jonne on nopeat junayhteydet kaikkialta Suomesta? Koska halpayhtiöt suosivat jo nyt Pirkkalaa, niin mihin sitä Vantaata oikein tarvitaan?

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitä jos koko problematiikka käännettäisiin nurin? Eikö olisi parempi jos päärata pistettäisiin Tampereen päässä kulkemaan Tampereen-Pirkkalan lentokentän kautta. Sataisiin ahtaaksi käyvän Vantaan kentän tilalle uusi suurkenttä jonne on nopeat junayhteydet kaikkialta Suomesta?


Sopisihan tämä minulle.  :Wink:  Tosin luulen, että ihan kaikki tahot eivät suhtautuisi ihan yhtä positiivisesti...

Pirkkalan etu on hyvä sijainti jos katsotaan väestöä vähän laajemmalti kuin kolmoskehän sisältä: suurimmalla osalla suomalaisista on sinne lyhyempi matka kuin Vantaalle. Ja vähän upgreidaamalla pääradan nopeustasoa pääsisi sinne TGV-tasoisella junalla Helsingistä alle tunnissa, mikä on täysin kilpailukykyistä maailmanmitassa.

En osaa sanoa, miten paljon Pirkkalassa olisi tilaa laajentaa esim. rakentamalla lisäkiitoteitä, kun ilmavoimat vie maa-alueista omansa, mutta nykyisen kiitotiekapasiteetin puolesta tilaa voimakkaaseenkin kasvuun on kyllä kohtuullisen hyvin. Pirkkalassa on vain yksi kiitotie, mutta niin muistaakseni myös Lontoon kakkoskentällä Gatwickissä, joka on maailman suurimpien lentoasemien joukossa. Tämä edellyttää vain kurinalaisuutta lähestymismenetelmissä (tyyliin laskuja/nousuja kone per minuutti parhaimmillaan). Ja toki terminaaleja ja seisonta-alueita mahtuisi rakentamaan huomattavasti lisää nykyiseen verrattuna.

Mielenkiintoinen ajatusleikki kumminkin.  :Very Happy:  Tosin yllä olevan luulisi herättävän myös kysymyksen mistä ahtaudesta Helsinki-Vantaalla oikein kärsitään (kolme kiitotietä ja varsin tilavat terminaalirakennukset, ainakin verrattuna aikaan ennen erillistä kotimaanterminaalia)?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mielenkiintoinen ajatusleikki kumminkin.  Tosin yllä olevan luulisi herättävän myös kysymyksen mistä ahtaudesta Helsinki-Vantaalla oikein kärsitään (kolme kiitotietä ja varsin tilavat terminaalirakennukset, ainakin verrattuna aikaan ennen erillistä kotimaanterminaalia)?


Se voi kuitenkin tulla ajankohtaiseksi n 50 vuoden päästä, jos lentoliikenteen kehitys jatkuu nykyiseen tapaan. 

Vantaan kentän ja liikenteen kasvu ja siitä johtuva laajentaminen 10-20 vuoden välein aiheuttaa joka kerta sen, että laadukkaaseen asuntorakentamiseen soveltuva maa vähenee niin kentän läheisyydessä kuin sektoreittain 5-10 km säteessä kiitoteistä. Lentomelu on ongelma suuressa osassa Vantaata, osittain myös Espoossa, Helsingissä, Tuusulassa ja Keravalla. Marja-Vantaan aluetta on kritisoitu siitä että se on lähes kiitoteiden päässä, jotan meluisaa tulee olemaan, ainakin ulkona. Jos nousureittejä siirtää, se taas lyö jotain muita korville jne. Sitten kun kaikki mahdolliset toimenpitet on tehty, että ihmiset olisivat jotenkin tyytyväisiä, kasvaa taas lentoliikenne, ja joudutaan aloittamaan alusta. 

Kaikki ideat jolla saa Vantaan lentoliikenteen haittoja minimoiduksi ovat siksi tervetulleita. Ne voivat olla joko uuden kansainvälisen kentän rakentaminen tai olemassaolevan laajentaminen muualla eteläisessä Suomessa, tai sitten kotimaan tai lähinaapurimaihin suuuntautuvien lentojen korvaamista junilla ja laivoilla niin pitkälle kuin on mahdollista tms.

En toki kiistä etteikö Pirkkalassakin kohdattaisi samoja ongelmia jos se joutuisi ottamaan suuren osan Vantaan lennoista kontolleen.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lentomelu on ongelma suuressa osassa Vantaata, osittain myös Espoossa, Helsingissä, Tuusulassa ja Keravalla. Marja-Vantaan aluetta on kritisoitu siitä että se on lähes kiitoteiden päässä, jotan meluisaa tulee olemaan, ainakin ulkona.


Tämä on harvinaisen totta. Katselin joskus netistä Helsinki-Vantaan melualuekarttaa ja, kuinka ollakaan, juuri tuolla kiitoratojen päässä näyttäisi maallikon silmin olevan eniten kaavoitukseen "sopivaa" maata tarjolla. Kehärata lentokentän tienoita kiertävänä ratana tuntuu asettuvan varsin sopivasti juuri melualueelle.




> Kaikki ideat jolla saa Vantaan lentoliikenteen haittoja minimoiduksi ovat siksi tervetulleita. Ne voivat olla joko uuden kansainvälisen kentän rakentaminen tai olemassaolevan laajentaminen muualla eteläisessä Suomessa, tai sitten kotimaan tai lähinaapurimaihin suuuntautuvien lentojen korvaamista junilla ja laivoilla niin pitkälle kuin on mahdollista tms.


Minun ajatukseni olisi korvata kotimaan lentoliikenne pääosin junaliikenteellä, samoin Pietariin  sekä Tallinnaan ja Riikaan suuntautuva lentoliikenne, jolloin tarvittaisiin Helsinki-Tallinna -ratatunneli. Tukholmaankin olisi kiva päästä junalla, mutta ratayhteys voisi tulla aika kalliiksi. Koko maan sujuvia ulkomaanyhteyksiä ajatellen uusi keskuslentoasema pitäisi sijoittaa mieluiten jonnekin Hämeenlinnan tienoille (tai jopa siitä pohjoiseen; joka tapauksessa Riihimäeltä pohjoiseen), mahdollisimman avaralle paikalle, mutta suoraan pääradan varteen.

Tässä täytyy huomata, että tavaraliikenteen kannalta tuo merenalainen tunneli olisi erityisen tärkeä, ja ajatuksena on myös, että Euroopan lentoliikenteestäkin huomattava osa vaihtuisi junamatkustukseen. Sopivasti varustettu nopea junayhteys Baltian ja Puolan poikki Keski-Eurooppaan sopisi vallan hyvin esim. lomamatkailuun, koska päästöt jäisivät pienemmiksi kuin suurimittaisessa lentoliikenteessä. Ja eihän sitä tiedä milloin polttoaine on niin kallista, että jopa Suomen ja muun Euroopan välinen liikematkustuslentäminen alkaa korvautua toisaalta videokonferensseilla ja toisaalta lentämistä hitaammalla junamatkustuksella.




> En toki kiistä etteikö Pirkkalassakin kohdattaisi samoja ongelmia jos se joutuisi ottamaan suuren osan Vantaan lennoista kontolleen.


Uskoisin, että jos yhtäkkiä siirrettäisiin kaikki Vantaan liikenne Pirkkalaan, niin vaikeuksissa oltaisiin meluongelmien kanssa täälläkin. Jo nyt lähestymiskuvioissa on tietyt kaarrokset jotta vältetään mahdollisimman pitkälle lentomelua esim. Nokian tai Tampereen keskustoissa tai Hervannassa. Tosin isokin matkustajakone on kyllä huomattavasti korvaystävällisempi kuin lennoston Hornetit.

Toisaalta itse en jostain syystä usko, että lentoliikenne voi määrällisesti kasvaa samaan tahtiin seuraavat 50 vuotta kuin on kasvanut edelliset 50 vuotta. Jos kasvu taittuu, niin nykyiset lentokentät riittänevät todella pitkälle tulevaisuuteen ellei sitten asutuksen kasvaminen niihin kiinni (kuten ennenkin historiassa) tukahduta niitä ennenaikaisesti. Toki voin olla väärässäkin.

Jos kuitenkin ajatellaan kestävää kehitystä liikenteessä, niin lentoliikenteen kasvua tulisi pyrkiä mahdollisimman pitkälle ohjaamaan raideliikenteeseen kaikilla niillä väleillä ja niissä käyttötarkoituksissa missä se mitenkään tulee kyseeseen. Mannertenvälinen lentoliikenne lienee vaikeimmin korvattavissa, joten sen suhtellinen tärkeys tullee kasvamaan verrattuna lyhyisiin "hyppyihin" kotimaassa tai Euroopassa.

----------


## teme

> Mielenkiintoinen ajatusleikki kumminkin.  Tosin yllä olevan luulisi herättävän myös kysymyksen mistä ahtaudesta Helsinki-Vantaalla oikein kärsitään (kolme kiitotietä ja varsin tilavat terminaalirakennukset, ainakin verrattuna aikaan ennen erillistä kotimaanterminaalia)?


Lennonvalvojana työskentelevän kaverini mukaan uusi terminaali on jo valmiiksi liian pieni, eli tulee täyteen reilusti alle kymmenessä vuodessa. Varsinkin tuo Aasian suunta vetää erittäin hyvin, en osaa sanoa tarkalleen miksi, mutta ilmeisesti tällä on jotain tekemistä sen kanssa, että Helsinkiin on Pekingistä ja Tokiosta verrattaen lyhyt matka ja ilmatila ei ole läheskään niin ruuhkainen kuin Keski-Euroopassa. Eli Helsinki jatkanee kehitystään hubina mistä sitten vaihdetaan suoraan pääkohteeseen meneviin koneisiin. Tämä liikennöintilogiikka selittänee myös sen miksi esim. Tampereelta ei ole enempää suoria lentoja ulkomaille.

Sinänsä minulla ei ole Helsinkiläisenä mitään sitä vastaan, että Pirkkalaan siirtyisi lentoliikennettä täältä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lennonvalvojana työskentelevän kaverini mukaan uusi terminaali on jo valmiiksi liian pieni, eli tulee täyteen reilusti alle kymmenessä vuodessa. Varsinkin tuo Aasian suunta vetää erittäin hyvin, en osaa sanoa tarkalleen miksi, mutta ilmeisesti tällä on jotain tekemistä sen kanssa, että Helsinkiin on Pekingistä ja Tokiosta verrattaen lyhyt matka ja ilmatila ei ole läheskään niin ruuhkainen kuin Keski-Euroopassa.


Kaveri on varmasti sikäli oikeassa, että Helsingillä on sijaintietu Aasian suuntaan verrattuna Keski-Euroopan isoihin kenttiin. Tosin sama etu on periaatteessa myös Tukholmalla ja Pietarilla. Se miksi eivät ole kyenneet hyödyntämään sitä riippuu muista asioista (SAS:n hajanaisuus kolmen maan kesken ynnä talousvaikeudet ja näkemyksen puute, sekä Venäjällä infran alikehittyneisyys, sijainti EU:n ulkopuolella sekä lentoyhtiömarkkinoiden jälkeenjääneisyys).

Sen sijaan se tuleeko ennuste toteutumaan riippuu myös muista asioista. Taustalla oletetaan nykyisestä trendistä ekstrapoloitu kasvu.

1) Jos kasvu jatkuu nykyisenlaisena ja Finnair voittaa jatkossakin markkinaosuutta, kasvuennuste toteutuu ja tila käy ahtaaksi.

2) Jos kasvu ja Finnairin markkinaosuus molemmat stagnoituvat tai taittuvat laskuun, matkustajamäärät jäävät ennustettua alemmiksi ja nykyiset tilat riittävät hienosti.

3) Jos kasvu jatkuu mutta Finnairin markkinaosuus laskee TAI jos kasvu taittuu mutta Finnairin markkinaosuus kasvaa, lopputulosta on vaikeampi ennustaa, kun emme tiedä näiden tekijöiden painoarvoa lopputuloksessa riittävällä tarkkuudella.

Kukaan ei toki toivo suuria mullistuksia lähitulevaisuudessa, mutta suhtaudun lähtökohtaisen skeptisesti trendeistä ekstrapoloimalla saatuihin ennusteisiin. Niihin liittyy aina epävarmuustekijöitä, ja jos niiden varalta ei tehdä vaihtoehtoisia suunnitelmia, joudutaan ongelmiin tavalla tai toisella (yli- tai ali-investoinnit).




> Tämä liikennöintilogiikka selittänee myös sen miksi esim. Tampereelta ei ole enempää suoria lentoja ulkomaille.
> 
> Sinänsä minulla ei ole Helsinkiläisenä mitään sitä vastaan, että Pirkkalaan siirtyisi lentoliikennettä täältä.


Tarkennetaan nyt kuitenkin, että tämä keskustelu ei lähtenyt liikkeelle (tällä kertaa  :Wink:  ) valituksista kuinka Tampereelta on huonot yhteydet. Pointti oli riittääkö Vantaan kapasiteetti, ja jos ei, niin mistä lisäkapasiteettia. Ja toisaalta siitä, miten sinne lentoasemalle pääsee kätevimmin mistäkin.

Lienee kai syytä muistuttaa, että gateway-matkustajien kautta tuleva kasvu ei tule vain siksi, että juuri Helsinki-Vantaa sattuu sijaitsemaan niin sopivassa paikassa. Jos Finnair siirtyisi uudelle keskuslentokentälle vaikka nyt sitten Janakkalan Turenkiin tai ties minne -- tai jopa päättäisi siirtyä Pirkkalaan -- niin gateway-matkustajat seuraisivat automaattisesti mukana. Lentoaseman tarkka sijainti vaikuttaa lähinnä maitse kulkevien matkustajien olosuhteisiin ja ympäristön aluerakenteeseen.

Yhtälailla kilpailun kannalta on oleellista ymmärtää, että jos SAS, Aeroflot, Pulkovo Airlines jne. saavat joskus shownsa kuntoon, niin gateway-matkustus saattaa siirtyä helposti myös pois Vantaalta, mikä tekee ennustamisen varsin riskialttiiksi. Finnairin kunniaksi täytyy sanoa, että toistaiseksi ovat tehneet varsin hyvää työtä, mikä näkyy matkustajamäärissä ja niiden kasvussa.

----------


## Resiina

Kehäradan rakennustöiden aloitus siirtyi noin vuodella



> Vantaan kehäradan rakentaminen alkaa 2009 
> Julkaistu 24.05.2007, klo 02.30 (päivitetty 24.05.2007, klo 02.31) 
> 
> Vantaan Kehäradan rakentaminen alkaa vuonna 2009. Asiasta päätettiin hallituksen budjettikehysneuvotteluissa keskiviikkona. Etukäteen toiveena oli ollut, että rakentamistöihin olisi päästy jo syksyllä 2008. 
> 
> 
> 
> Pääministeri Matti Vanhanen (kesk.) perustelee ratkaisua maanrakennusalan kohonneilla kustannuksilla. Vanhasen mielestä rakennustöiden aloittaminen aiottua myöhemmin voi synnyttää säästöjä rakentamiskuluissa.
> 
> ...


Toivottavasti ei siirry enempää  :Exclamation:

----------


## Albert

> Kehäradan rakennustöiden aloitus siirtyi noin vuodella
> Toivottavasti ei siirry enempää


Turha toivo. _Katainen sanoi, että kehäradan rakennustöiden aloittaminen vuonna 2009 on tavoitetila._
Tuo on poliitikkojen kieltä. Suomeksi se tarkoittaa, että tästä alkaa hankkeen hautaaminen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Albertin johtopäätös on turhan hätäinen. Kyse on ihan klassisesta suhdannepolitiikasta. Suorastaan oppikirjaesimerkki. Katainen on varoitellut talouden ylikuumenemisesta ja hallitus on jo päättänyt lykätä menonlisäyksiä ja veronkevennyksiä mutta säästöt jo toteutetaan nyt. Kehärata-projektin viivyttäminen sopii kuvaan täydellisesti. Mahdollisesti sama kohtalo on odottamassa muitakin isoja liikennehankkeita.

----------


## Albert

> Mahdollisesti sama kohtalo on odottamassa muitakin isoja liikennehankkeita.


Kyllä toki. Lusi - Mikkeli (VT 5) parantaminen lykätään ja suurten kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen "tukirahaa" leikataan mitättömyyksiin asti.
Mutta: 
_Suurin lisäys on hallitusohjelmassa sovittu 100 miljoonan euron siirto Maatalouden kehittämisrahastoon._

----------


## 339-DF

> ...suurten kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen "tukirahaa" leikataan mitättömyyksiin asti.


Ai sitä ei nyt sitten tulekaan? Surkeaa.

----------


## Jykke

Kehäradan sijaan voitaisiin alkaa nytten suunnittelemaan pääradan siirtämistä kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta. Hintakin olisi suunnilleen samaa luokkaa ja hyöty takuulla isompi kuin kehäradalla.

----------


## Albert

> Ai sitä ei nyt sitten tulekaan? Surkeaa.


Kyllä sitä edelleen luvataan ja jo vuodesta 2010 lähtien. Mutta nyt summa on jo tippunut alle puoleen (siitä mitä siis ei tietenkään koskaan ollut todellisuudessa edes luvattukaan). :Laughing:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kehäradan sijaan voitaisiin alkaa nytten suunnittelemaan pääradan siirtämistä kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta. Hintakin olisi suunnilleen samaa luokkaa ja hyöty takuulla isompi kuin kehäradalla.


Samaa esitettiin keskiviikkona Kauppalehden yleisönosastossa. Toivottavasti edes joku päättäjistä on lukenut kirjoituksen ajatuksella. Itse argumentointihan on käyty monesti läpi tällä palstalla joten siinä ei ole mitään uutta.

Saattaa tosin olla että hyödyn suuruus ei ole ensimmäinen huolenaihe vaan se mihin taskuun se kanavoituu. Olen jaksanut hämmästellä miten pöyhkeästi Vantaan kaupungin edustajat ovat vaatineet juuri kehärataa. Kunnon asia-argumentteja ei ole muuta kuin että nimenomaan Vantaata ei saa sorsia, kasvua pitää tukea ja että ovat hyvässä uskossa lunastaneet maita kovalla hinnalla tätä tarkoitusta varten. Hmmph...

Tulee mieleen, että kuntaliitos Helsinki + Espoo + Vantaa ratkaisisi tämänkin asian, kun ei tarvitsisi sen jälkeen murehtia kuntarajojen vaikeutta ja ajaa nurkkakuntaisia intressejä muka valtakunnan edun nimissä.

----------


## kemkim

> Kehäradan sijaan voitaisiin alkaa nytten suunnittelemaan pääradan siirtämistä kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta. Hintakin olisi suunnilleen samaa luokkaa ja hyöty takuulla isompi kuin kehäradalla.


Kannatan, jos samalla tehdään Vantaalle poikittainen pikaraitiotie. Esimerkiksi Mellunmäki-Hakunila-Tikkurila-Aviapolis-Jumbo-Ylästö-Martinlaakso/Myyrmäki-Pähkinärinne.

----------


## teme

> Samaa esitettiin keskiviikkona Kauppalehden yleisönosastossa. Toivottavasti edes joku päättäjistä on lukenut kirjoituksen ajatuksella. Itse argumentointihan on käyty monesti läpi tällä palstalla joten siinä ei ole mitään uutta.


Kauppalehden yleisönosastokirjoituksessa todettiin myös, että radalle tulisi paikallisliikenteen asemat Hyrylään, Vantaankoskelle, Maunulaan ja johonkin näiden välille. Tämä tarkoittaa huomattavaa kustannuksia asemina ja mahdollisina omina lähiliikenteen raiteina. Käytännössä tämä on sama kuin että linjataan kehärata Tikkurilan sijasta Pasilaan (mikä on sinänsä hyvä, mutka Tikkurilan kautta on liikenteelliseesti perustelemantonta Vantaalaista nurkkapatriotismia) ja sen lisäksi tehdään nopea rata lentokentälle.

Jos ois valta ja voimaa, rakentaisin tuon yllämainitun, jatkaisin Martinlaakson rataa Kivistön kautta Nurmijärvelle, ja tekisin raidejokeriin pohjoishaaran linjauksella Viikki - Jakomäki - Tikkurila - Lentokenttä - Myyrmäki - Leppävaara, toisesta päästä edelleen Itäkeskukseen ja toisesta Tapiolaan raidejokerin linjaa. Siis jos olisi gigaeuro rahaa.

Realiteetti kuitenkin on että jos hanke nyt avataan niin sitä raideyhteyttä lentoasemalle odotellaan pitkään. Käytännössä, pääradan oikaisu kannattaa ottaa agendalle vain jos sillä saadaan tätä raideyhteyttä edistettyä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kauppalehden yleisönosastokirjoituksessa todettiin myös, että radalle tulisi paikallisliikenteen asemat Hyrylään, Vantaankoskelle, Maunulaan ja johonkin näiden välille. Tämä tarkoittaa huomattavaa kustannuksia asemina ja mahdollisina omina lähiliikenteen raiteina. Käytännössä tämä on sama kuin että linjataan kehärata Tikkurilan sijasta Pasilaan (mikä on sinänsä hyvä, mutka Tikkurilan kautta on liikenteelliseesti perustelemantonta Vantaalaista nurkkapatriotismia) ja sen lisäksi tehdään nopea rata lentokentälle. [...] Realiteetti kuitenkin on että jos hanke nyt avataan niin sitä raideyhteyttä lentoasemalle odotellaan pitkään. Käytännössä, pääradan oikaisu kannattaa ottaa agendalle vain jos sillä saadaan tätä raideyhteyttä edistettyä.


Itse en näe varsinaisesti mitään syytä rakentaa neljää uutta raidetta Pasilasta lentoasemalle. Kaksi riittää. Tarkoitus ei varmasti voi olla ohjata kaikkea lähiliikennettä lentoaseman kautta vaan vanha päärata sopii tarkoitukseen hienosti. Nuo rataoikaisun varteen ehdotettavat uudet asemat tullevat kyseeseen vain, jos ne saadaan kohtuuhinnalla ja niille voidaan liikennöidä sen verran rajoitetuilla vuoroilla, että mahtuvat kulkemaan kaukojunien lomassa. Tällöin asemille voitaisiin rakentaa sivuraiteet joita laiturit palvelisivat. Kaukojunien tapaan liikennöivä lentoasemaexpress ilman välipysähdyksiä ei söisi ratakapasiteettia liikaa.

Tiedossa on kyllä, että Helsingin raiteet ovat ajoittain kapasiteettinsa rajoilla, mutta maallikkona tekee mieli kysyä onko tilanne todella niin paha, ettei paremmalla liikenteenohjauksella ja muuttamalla käytäntöjä saada kapasiteettia lisää? Nythän puhutaan aika pienestä radanpätkästä, jolla liikennöidessä nopeuserostakaan ei ehdi koitua kauhean paljon etumatkaa kaukojunille. Maailmassa on varmasti paljon kuormitetumpiakin rataosuuksia. Miten niillä liikennöidään? Veikkaisin että tasaisella välillä ja nopeudella, mutta entäpä muuten?

Kommentti, että parasta tarttua kehärataan jotta saadaan edes joku lentoasemayhteys, tuntuu vähän turhalta pelottelulta. Jos katselee asioita Helsingin ulkopuolelta, huomaa ettei kehäradasta ole tähän suuntaan yhtään mitään hyötyä. Päinvastoin sillä se lykkäisi järkevän lentoasemayhteyden kauas kauas tulevaisuuteen. Siksi pelotevaikutustakaan ei ole, sillä tilanne on ihan sama tehdään sitten kehärata tai ei.

Kuten on jo monesti todettu, Vantaan kaupunki voisi ihan hyvin rakentaa sen puhutun pikaratikan korvaamaan kehäradan ja lentoasemalle voitaisiin johtaa kaukojunat. Mutta Vantaa haluaa maksattaa valtiolla (=muun Suomen veronmaksajilla) 70 % omaa paikallisliikennettään palvelevasta kehäradasta, kun pikaratikasta valtio ehkä rahoittaisi kolmanneksen. Ja sitten kehdataan vielä vedota "hyvässä uskossa" tehtyihin tonttikauppoihin. Jos tämä ei ole omaneduntavoittelua muiden kustannuksella, niin mikä sitten on?

Täysin huomiotta jätetään, että jos kaukoliikenteen rata vedetään lentoasemalle, niin siitä valtion osuus olisi todennäköisimmin 100 % eli Vantaa ei joutuisi maksamaan mitään vaan paikallisten veronmaksajien varat käytettäisiin siihen pikaratikkaan. Ja tämä olisikin ihan oikein: tuo rata olisi merkittävyydeltään ja hyödyiltään valtakunnallinen ja kuuluu valtion maksettavaksi täysin oikeutetusti. Pikaratikka on sisäinen asia ja kuuluu paikallisesti maksettavaksi (mutta valtio voi tukea maltillisesti jos tarkoituksena on parantaa joukkoliikenteen asemaa ja sama tuki tarjotaan muuallekin). Kehärata on sekasikiö jossa Vantaa yrittää maksattaa hankkeen muilla mutta korjaa hyödyt itse.

----------


## vristo

> Itse en näe varsinaisesti mitään syytä rakentaa neljää uutta raidetta Pasilasta lentoasemalle. Kaksi riittää... 
> Kehärata on sekasikiö jossa Vantaa yrittää maksattaa hankkeen muilla mutta korjaa hyödyt itse.


Mun mielipiteeni on se, että Kehärata on Vantaalle sama kuin Länsimetro Espoolle; metroratoja kummatkin hieman eri muodoissaan. Pasila-Lentoasema-Kerava sivuuttaisi täysin lähes koko Vantaan, sitä lentokenttää lukuunottamatta (joka on Helsingin lentokenttä) ja jättäisi kaupungin houkuttelevuuden, asukkaat ja "miljaardit" saapumatta sinne. Tuossa toisessa vaihtoehdossa lähes koko Vantaa paineltaisiin tunnelisssa ohi!
Pikaratikkavaihtoehto on valitettavasti vielä kovin utopiaa nyky-Suomessa (niin kauan kuin joku sen tekee).  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mun mielipiteeni on se, että Kehärata on Vantaalle sama kuin Länsimetro Espoolle; metroratoja kummatkin hieman eri muodoissaan. Pasila-Lentoasema-Kerava sivuuttaisi täsin lähes koko Vantaan, sitä lentokenttää lukuunottamatta (joka on Helsingin lentokenttä) ja jättäisi miljaardit saapumattua sinne.


Juuri näin. Asia olisi OK, jos näistä puhuttaisiin näillä termeillä eikä kohkattaisi koko ajan siitä, että kehärata yhdistää lentoaseman rataverkkoon. Paikallista vaikuttavuutta on, mutta ei juuri valtakunnallista. Ja tällä on implikaatioita kustannusten jakoon.




> Pikaratikkavaihtoehto on valitettavasti vielä kovin utopiaa nyky-Suomessa (niin kauankuin joku sen tekee).


Pitäisi nyt vaan saada ensimmäinen tehtyä, niin ehkä niitä sitten saisi lisääkin.  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Pitäisi nyt vaan saada ensimmäinen tehtyä, niin ehkä niitä sitten saisi lisääkin.


Lainataanko jostain rahaa ja tehdään? 

Vakavasti ottaen: panostetaan nyt kunnolla Raide-Jokeriin ja Laajasalon rataan niin nähdään, mitä jälkeä syntyy. Väitänpä, että varsinkin em. on Kehärataakin kiireellisempi. Sehän toimii jo, mutta bussin kapasiteetti ei riitä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuten on jo monesti todettu, Vantaan kaupunki voisi ihan hyvin rakentaa sen puhutun pikaratikan korvaamaan kehäradan ja lentoasemalle voitaisiin johtaa kaukojunat. Mutta Vantaa haluaa maksattaa valtiolla (=muun Suomen veronmaksajilla) 70 % omaa paikallisliikennettään palvelevasta kehäradasta, kun pikaratikasta valtio ehkä rahoittaisi kolmanneksen.


Ja kuitenkin tämä Vantaan metro (=Marjarata) on täysin hyödytön Kehä 3:n laajan teollisuuden palvelijana. Ainoa järkevä työntekijöiden kulkutapa on henkilöauto, niin nyt kuin 420 miljoonan jälkeenkin. Ratikalla olisi sentään arvoa Vantaan sisäisenä paikallisliikenteenä. Lisäksi se toisi sitä Vantaan kaipaamaa kaupunki-imagoa toisin kuin pääradan tai Martinlaakson radan asemien DDR-lähiöimago.

Antero

----------


## SlaverioT

Jos Marja-rata toteutuu kuten nyt on suunniteltu tulee siitä yksi suurimmista ryöstöistä:

Rata rakennetaan hyödyttämään vain pääkaupunkiseutua ja kuitenkin valtion rahoitusosuudeksi tulee noin 70 prosenttia! Kyseinen rata ei tule parantamaan yhteyksiä Pääradalta:
Ainoastaan vaihto junasta linja-autoon vaihtuu vaihdoksi junasta junaan.

Minun ehdotukseni:
Rakennetaan Marja-rata. Lisäksi tehdään rata lentokentältä Keravalle, jota käyttäisivät osa kaukoliikenteen junista ja R, H, Z junat. Tämän radan pituus olisi noin 13km.

Uudelle radalle ohjatut lähijunat tarjoaisivat nopean yhteyden Helsingin keskustasta Lentoasemalle(alle 20min) ja muukin osa maasta hyötyisi parantuneista yhteyksistä lentokentälle. Valtion maksaisi Tikkurila-Lentoasema ja Lentoasema-Kerava osuudet.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos Marja-rata toteutuu kuten nyt on suunniteltu tulee siitä yksi suurimmista ryöstöistä:
> 
> Rata rakennetaan hyödyttämään vain pääkaupunkiseutua ja kuitenkin valtion rahoitusosuudeksi tulee noin 70 prosenttia! Kyseinen rata ei tule parantamaan yhteyksiä Pääradalta:
> Ainoastaan vaihto junasta linja-autoon vaihtuu vaihdoksi junasta junaan.


Naulan kantaan. Juuri tämä on ongelman ydin.




> Minun ehdotukseni:
> Rakennetaan Marja-rata. Lisäksi tehdään rata lentokentältä Keravalle, jota käyttäisivät osa kaukoliikenteen junista ja R, H, Z junat. Tämän radan pituus olisi noin 13km.
> 
> Uudelle radalle ohjatut lähijunat tarjoaisivat nopean yhteyden Helsingin keskustasta Lentoasemalle(alle 20min) ja muukin osa maasta hyötyisi parantuneista yhteyksistä lentokentälle. Valtion maksaisi Tikkurila-Lentoasema ja Lentoasema-Kerava osuudet.


Pari kysymystä:

1) Miksi kannattaisi ajaa mitään kaukojunia Tikkurilan kautta jos lentoaseman kautta pääsisi ajamaan? Minusta koko kaukoliikenne kannattaisi siirtää kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta. Sillä tavalla saataisiin aikaan mahdollisimman kattava intermodaali matkaketju. Lähiliikenteen pääosa voisi kulkea vanhaa päärataa palvellen sen varren taajamia. Osa lähiliikenteestäkin voitaisiin siirtää uudelle radalle, mutta vain sen verran kuin radalle mahtuu.

2) Miksi kannattaisi rakentaa Marja-rata ylipäänsä, jos kerran parempi palvelutaso saavutettaisiin pikaratikalla? Toki jos vantaalaiset sen välttämättä haluavat ja maksavat itse, niin mikä ettei. Mutta luulen, että tarkempi analyysi paljastaisi myös vantaalaisille, ettei se ole optimaalinen vaihtoehto missään kuviteltavissa olevassa paralleelissa ulottuvuudessa.

----------


## Jykke

> Minusta koko kaukoliikenne kannattaisi siirtää kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta. Sillä tavalla saataisiin aikaan mahdollisimman kattava intermodaali matkaketju. Lähiliikenteen pääosa voisi kulkea vanhaa päärataa palvellen sen varren taajamia. Osa lähiliikenteestäkin voitaisiin siirtää uudelle radalle, mutta vain sen verran kuin radalle mahtuu.


Kannattaako ihan kaikia junia sentään siirtää kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta? Esimerkiksi Tampereen ja Hesan välillä pendelöivät Intercityt, taajamajunat ja Venäjän junathan voisivat ajaa vaikkapa nykyistä rataa pitkin. Jäisi hiukan tilaa sille lähiliikenteellekkin uudella radalla. Paitsi ellei lentokenttärata nopeuta sitten matkaa huomattavasti?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kyllä koko kaukoliikenne kannattaisi siirtää uudelle lentokenttäradalle. Suurin hyöty saadaan siitä, että eri nopeuden junat saavat kaikki omat ratansa: Kaupunkirata Keravalle asti hitaalle liikenteelle, nykyinen päärata nopealle paikallisliikenteelle ja sitten uusi rata kaukoliikenteelle. Tietysti jos joku pikajuna kulkisi suunnilleen R-junan rytmissä, niin voihan se sitten mennä nykyistä päärataa. Paikallisjunien kannattaa mennä nykyistä rataa koska sen varrella asuu enemmistö Keski-Uudenmaan asukkaista, pikajunien lentokentän kautta koska vaihtotarve on suurin pikajunien ja lentokoneiden välillä.

----------


## SlaverioT

> 1) Miksi kannattaisi ajaa mitään kaukojunia Tikkurilan kautta jos lentoaseman kautta pääsisi ajamaan? .


Koska lentokentän kautta olisi pidempi ajaa. Ero matka-ajassa olisi 5-10 minuuttia Pääradan hyväksi.
Siis kaikki junathan ajettaisiin Tikkurilan kautta. Tikkurilasta junat ajaisivat Marja-Rataa pitkin lentoasemalle, josta taas uutta rataosaa pitkin Keravalle ja sieltä Lahteen ja Tampereelle. 


> 2) Miksi kannattaisi rakentaa Marja-rata ylipäänsä, jos kerran parempi palvelutaso saavutettaisiin pikaratikalla?


Jos pikaratikka kulkee Vantaankoskelta-Tikkurilaan on aina vaihdettava jos haluaa Helsinkiin.
Mielestäni paras vaihtoehto olisi ajaa kaikki Vantaankosken ja tulevan Marja-radan junat duoraitiokalustolla. Helsingissä nämä junat voitaisiin ohjata syvemmälle kantakaupungiin Länsisataman radan kautta. Osuudet Tikkurila-Lentoasema ja Lentoasema-Kerava olisivat raskas raidetta ja Lentoasema-Vantaankoski pikaraitiorataa jota liikennöitäisiin duokalustolla.

----------


## kouvo

Koko kehäradan perinmäinen tarkoitushan on yhdistää Helsingin keskusta lentokenttään raiteilla. Kaikki muut perustelut ovat enemmän tai vähemmän keinotekoisia, joilla Vantaa yrittää vyöryttää sisäisen liikenteensä valtion maksettavaksi.

"Kehäräta" tulisi linjata välittömästi Tikkurilan aseman jälkeen lentokentälle, ja vain lentokentälle asti. Tähän "kehä" päättyisi. 

Kehämäiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet eivät yleensäkkään ole kovin toimivia. Huomattavasti järkevämpää olisi Vantaan jatkaa Martinlaakson rataa Klaukkalaan asti ja rakentaa tämän varrelle leinelänsä. Eiköhön siihenkin projektiin olis saatavissa valtion rahaa kun kunnanrajat ylitettäisiin kiskoilla.

----------


## Jussi

> Jos pikaratikka kulkee Vantaankoskelta-Tikkurilaan on aina vaihdettava jos haluaa Helsinkiin. Mielestäni paras vaihtoehto olisi ajaa kaikki Vantaankosken ja tulevan Marja-radan junat duoraitiokalustolla. Helsingissä nämä junat voitaisiin ohjata syvemmälle kantakaupungiin Länsisataman radan kautta. Osuudet Tikkurila-Lentoasema ja Lentoasema-Kerava olisivat raskas raidetta ja Lentoasema-Vantaankoski pikaraitiorataa jota liikennöitäisiin duokalustolla.


Joka tapauksessa pikaratikka pitäisi ajaa Myyrmäkeen asti, jolloin sillä saataisiin myös Vantaan sisäinen liikenne kuntoon. Jos ratikka ajaisi vain Vantaankoskelle, Myyrmäen/Martinlaakson ja Tikkurilan väliset yhteydet eivät paranisi käytännössä lainkaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Koska lentokentän kautta olisi pidempi ajaa. Ero matka-ajassa olisi 5-10 minuuttia Pääradan hyväksi.
> Siis kaikki junathan ajettaisiin Tikkurilan kautta. Tikkurilasta junat ajaisivat Marja-Rataa pitkin lentoasemalle, josta taas uutta rataosaa pitkin Keravalle ja sieltä Lahteen ja Tampereelle.


Se visio mitä on väläytelty kehäradan vaihtoehtona ei ole suinkaan yhteys Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle vaan Pasila-lentoasema-Kerava. En ole lukenut karttoja hirveän tarkkaan missä kohtaa yhdistyminen päärataan tapahtuisi, mutta tarkka kohta ei lienekään relevantti, kunhan se on ennen Lahden-radan erkaantumiskohtaa, ja sopiva kompromissi suoruuden ja lyhyyden kesken. Tällöin matka-aika ei pitenisi vaan reitti saattaisi olla jopa suorempi kuin Tikkurilan kautta.

En ylipäänsä näe kauheasti syytä miksi kaukojunien pitäisi nimenomaan ajaa Tikkurilan kautta. Eivät ne siellä pysähtyneet ennenkään. Vasta viimeaikoina on lisätty pysähdyksiä Tikkurilaan, ja niiden perustelu on juuri lentoaseman syöttäminen ja tietenkin ajatus siitä että Tikkurilassa aikanaan vaihdettaisiin junaa lentoaseman suuntaan. Jonkin verran menijöitä kaukojuniin voi olla, mutta kyse on todella marginaalisesta ilmiöstä kun verrataan niihin matkustajiin jotka vaihtaisivat kaukojunasta lentokoneeseen lentoasemalla. Toistaiseksi lentomatkustajien määrä junissa on vähäinen, mutta ainoa syy on se, että kunnon yhteyksiä ei tarjota.

Jos itse jostain syystä haluaisin matkustaa esim. Tampereelta Tikkurilaan niin kyllä minulle kelpaisi vaihtaa joko Riihimäellä tai Pasilassa ja jatkaa toisella junalla. Lentoasemalle sen sijaan haluaisin mahdollisimman nopeasti ja helposti. Valtakunnanyhteyksiä ajatellen Vantaan keskus ei ole Tikkurila vaan lentoasema. Näkeehän sen jo siitä, että Helsinki-Vantaa on kaukoliikenteessä yksi Suomen vilkkaimpia linja-autoasemia, mutta Tikkurilan kautta ei kai juuri merkittävämpää kaukoliikennettä ajeta (?).

----------


## Miska

> Vasta viimeaikoina on lisätty pysähdyksiä Tikkurilaan, ja niiden perustelu on juuri lentoaseman syöttäminen ja tietenkin ajatus siitä että Tikkurilassa aikanaan vaihdettaisiin junaa lentoaseman suuntaan. Jonkin verran menijöitä kaukojuniin voi olla, mutta kyse on todella marginaalisesta ilmiöstä kun verrataan niihin matkustajiin jotka vaihtaisivat kaukojunasta lentokoneeseen lentoasemalla. Toistaiseksi lentomatkustajien määrä junissa on vähäinen, mutta ainoa syy on se, että kunnon yhteyksiä ei tarjota.


Minä kyllä väittäisin, että suurin osa Tikkurilan kaukojunamatkustajista on muita kuin lentomatkustajia. Jo pelkästään Tikkurilan alueella asuu keskisuuren kaupungin verran väkeä koko Vantaasta puhumattakaan. Aika monella vantaalaisella sukujuuret ovat satojen kilometrien päässä. Juna onkin monelle ollut kätevä kulkupeli sukulaisia tapaamaan. Lisäksi Tikkurila on merkittävä työpaikkakeskittymä, jonne tullaan päivittäin töihin Uudenmaan ulkopuoleltakin.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Se visio mitä on väläytelty kehäradan vaihtoehtona ei ole suinkaan yhteys Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle vaan Pasila-lentoasema-Kerava.


Minun visio ei ole suora Kerava-Pasila rata vaan kompromissi ratkaisu jolla saataisiin niin Kehä- kuin Pasila-Kerava-rata samaan pakettiin. 
Ja kaiken lisäksi kohtuullisin kustannuksin. 
Muu maa(lukuunottamatta Turkua) saisi suorat junayhteydet Helsinki-Vantaalle ja Vantaalaiset metronsa.

PS. Juuri koska tämä rata olisi hitaampi en ohjaisi kaikkia kaukojunia sille.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minä kyllä väittäisin, että suurin osa Tikkurilan kaukojunamatkustajista on muita kuin lentomatkustajia.


Kyllä. Ei Tikkurila ole mikään kunnon yhteys lentoasemalle. Siksi sitä harva käyttää siihen tarkoitukseen. Tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, mikä matkustajapotentiaali on olemassa muun Suomen ja Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman välillä.

Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman kautta kulkee keskimäärin noin 44 800 matkustajaa päivässä (reilut 16 miljoonaa vuodessa Finavian tilastojen mukaan vuonna 2006), joista kotimaan lennoilla noin 16 000 päivässä (noin 5,8 miljoonaa vuodessa).

Vertailun vuoksi: Tampere-Pirkkalan n. 632 000 matkustajasta n. 119 430 on kotimaan matkustajia. Koska kotimaassa Pirkkalasta lennetään vain Vantaalle, tämä tarkoittaa että pelkästään Tampereelta Helsinki-Vantaalle kulkee päivittäin lentäen n. 327 matkustajaa, joka päivä. Kyseessä ovat pääosin ulkomaille jatkavat matkustajat ja jonkin verran Itä- tai Pohjois-Suomeen jatkavia. Tämä liikenne siirtyisi käytännössä lähes kokonaan juniin jos olisi olemassa suora, nopea junayhteys.

Samoin joka päivä kulkee keskimäärin tunnin välein Paunun Expressbusseja Tampereen linja-autoasemalta Helsinki-Vantaalle. En tiedä tarkoista matkustajamääristä, mutta käsitykseni on että Paunu kuljettaa kohtuullisen mittavan määrän lentomatkustajia. Itsekin olen ollut monesti kyydissä.

Tämän lisäksi moni ajaa suoraan moottoritietä ja pysäköi Vantaalle. Uskoisin että näistäkin moni vaihtaisi tämän kunnon junayhteyteen.

Ja edellä olivat pelkästään Tampereelta tulevat matkustajat. Kun lasketaan yhteen huomattava osa Jyväskylän eteläpuolista Suomea, niin Helsinki-Vantaalle kyllä riittää päivittäisiä kulkijoita aika tuntuvasti. Joku viitseliäs voisi tietysti laskea lentoasemakohtaisista tilastoista arvion kuinka moni missäkin vaihtaisi junaan, mutta laskemattakin on selvä, että luku on merkittävä. Ja sen päälle tulee siirtymä muista kulkumuodoista.

Useista pienistä puroista tulee valtava virta: jos verrataan näitä lukuja tuohon mainittuun 16 000 kotimaan lentomatkustajaan päivässä, voidaan todeta, että kaikki 16 000 tuskin lähitulevaisuudessa vaihtaisivat junaan (Oulu, Rovaniemi jne. ovat vähän turhan kaukana jotta siirtymä olisi lähelläkään 100 % mutta jokin %-osuus varmaan silti, erityisesti loma- ja halpamatkustajia). Toisaalta kun Helsinki-Vantaalle kuljetaan monella muullakin kulkuneuvolla, niin siitä tulee taas vastaavasti lisää matkustajia. En pitäisi täysin mahdottomana että Helsinki-Vantaan rautatieaseman kaukoliikennematkustajamäärä olisi luokkaa 16 000 päivässä +/- jonkin verran, vaikka saattaahan se olla lievästi optimistinen arvio (vertailu nykyisten asemien matkustajamääriin antaisi perspektiiviä mutta en saanut aikaiseksi kaivaa niitä tilastoja nyt esiin). Olisiko jollain parempia arvauksia?




> Jo pelkästään Tikkurilan alueella asuu keskisuuren kaupungin verran väkeä koko Vantaasta puhumattakaan. Aika monella vantaalaisella sukujuuret ovat satojen kilometrien päässä. Juna onkin monelle ollut kätevä kulkupeli sukulaisia tapaamaan. Lisäksi Tikkurila on merkittävä työpaikkakeskittymä, jonne tullaan päivittäin töihin Uudenmaan ulkopuoleltakin.


En halua vähätellä sukulaisyhteyksien merkitystä. Fakta kuitenkin on, että oli vaikka kuinka sukurakas, todennäköisimmin kulkee junalla sukulaisia katsomassa korkeintaan ehkä 2-4 krt kuussa. Työmatkakulkemiseen taas käytetään enemmän lähiliikennettä, joka palvelisi edelleen Tikkurilaa. Uskoisin, että päivittäisten kaukojunamatkustajien määrä Tikkurilaan on edellä olevista tekijöistä huolimatta silti huomattavasti vähäisempi. Viikottaisessa kulkemisessa muutaman minuutin ero matka-ajassa tai vaivan säästö vaihdottomassa yhteydessä ei ole niin ratkaiseva eikä se oikein ole kunnon perustelu sorsia suurta määrää pitkin maata tulevista lentomatkustajista sillä perusteella, että onhan se paikallisille kätevää päästä nousemaan kotipuolen junaan suoraan Tikkurilasta.

Lentoasemalle on taas perusteltu liikennetarve joka paikasta muualta Suomesta ja päivittäiset liikennevirrat ovat ihan omaa luokkaansa. Minusta tässä menee taas puurot ja vellit sekaisin, eli paikallinen omaan napaan tuijottaminen ja valtakunnantason hyötyjen punnitseminen. Mikä ei sinänsä ole uutta. Tätähän tapahtuu jatkuvasti Helsingin seudun paikallispolitiikassa. Silloin jos sitä tapahtuu muualla Suomessa, kyseessä on aina "härski kotiinpäinveto", mutta Helsingissä sitä perustellaan "käytännöllisyydellä" tai "maan kasvumoottorin elinvoimalla".

----------


## kemkim

> Kehämäiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet eivät yleensäkkään ole kovin toimivia. Huomattavasti järkevämpää olisi Vantaan jatkaa Martinlaakson rataa Klaukkalaan asti ja rakentaa tämän varrelle leinelänsä. Eiköhön siihenkin projektiin olis saatavissa valtion rahaa kun kunnanrajat ylitettäisiin kiskoilla.


Tämä on aika vahva argumentti. Miksi ne eivät ole toimivia? Ja onko niitä mahdollista saada toimiviksi, vai olisiko syytä jättää kehämäinen liikenne henkilöautoilla hoidettavaksi?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koko kehäradan perinmäinen tarkoitushan on yhdistää Helsingin keskusta lentokenttään raiteilla. Kaikki muut perustelut ovat enemmän tai vähemmän keinotekoisia, joilla Vantaa yrittää vyöryttää sisäisen liikenteensä valtion maksettavaksi.


Olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että Marjaradan perimmäinen tarkoitus on Marja-Vantaan alueen rakentaminen. Koko rataidea on aikanaan syntynyt siitä, ja lentokentän yhteys on (kuten Kouvo kirjoitit) vain porkkana saada valtio maksamaan tuo rata. Pelkkänä Kivistöön päättyvänä Martinlaakson radan jatkeena kun kyse ei ole valtakunnalliseta vaan puhtaasti yhden kaupungin sisäisestä radasta. Tosin se osuus syntyy nykyisen kustannusarvion mukaisella Vantaan kaupungin euromääräisellä rahoitusosuudella.




> Lentoasemalle on taas perusteltu liikennetarve joka paikasta muualta Suomesta ja päivittäiset liikennevirrat ovat ihan omaa luokkaansa. Minusta tässä menee taas puurot ja vellit sekaisin, eli paikallinen omaan napaan tuijottaminen ja valtakunnantason hyötyjen punnitseminen. Mikä ei sinänsä ole uutta. Tätähän tapahtuu jatkuvasti Helsingin seudun paikallispolitiikassa. Silloin jos sitä tapahtuu muualla Suomessa, kyseessä on aina "härski kotiinpäinveto", mutta Helsingissä sitä perustellaan "käytännöllisyydellä" tai "maan kasvumoottorin elinvoimalla".


Olen aivan samaa mieltä, ja haluaisinkin nähdä kunnolla tehdyn selvityksen lentokentän matkustajavirroista vertailtuna Marjarata vastaa päärata kentän kautta. Minusta siltarumpupolitiikka ei ole oikein, ja se koskee myös pääkaupunkiseutua.

Mutta tällaistahan politiikka on. Marjaradan voi nähdä myös pääkaupunkiseudun sisäisenä lehmäkauppana. Helsinki haluaa metronsa Espooseen ja on onnistunut taivuttamaan Espoon siihen. Siinä pelissä Vantaa on jäänyt tietenkin kolmanneksi pyöräksi nuolemaan näppejään. Joten se voi saada hyvitykseksi Marjaradan. Ja kun se ei ole pois Helsingin tai Espoon rahoista, niin sopiihan se.

Mutta jos seudun liikennehankkeita arvioitaisiinkin rehellisesti kokonaisuutena niin, että jaetaan rahaa samasta säkistä, tilanne olisi aivan toinen. Ja vielä enemmän se muuttuisi, jos noudatettaisiin hyötyjä maksaa -periaatetta. Kun maanomistajat maksaisivat osuutensa heitä hyödyttävistä liikennehankkeista, niin alkaisi kummasti kiinnostaa tehokkaat ja halvat järjestelmät. Nythän pelataan toisten rahoilla.

Joukkoliikenteelle tämä maksimaalisen rahan käytön politiikka on valitettavasti tuhoisaa. Nämä hankkeet ovat kuin lahja autopuolueelle. Espoon ja Vantaan metrot tulevat maksamaan yhteensä noin 1500 miljoonaa, ja tätä tullaa käyttämään perusteluna keskustatunnelille, uusille kehäteille, vanhojen levennyksille ja tunneloinneille jne. Ja lisäksi vielä todetaan, että kun nyt joukkoliikenteeseen on pantu näin paljon rahaa, sen on riitettävä ja muuta ei tipu. Lopputuloksena seudun liikenne jatkaa kasvamistaan autoiluna, koska nämä megahankkeet eivät palvele seudun kasvun mukanaan tuomaa liikennettä. Se, että Marja-Vantaalta pääsee junalla Helsinkiin ei riitä, sillä eivät alueen uusien asukkaiden kaikki työpaikat ole Rautatieasemalla.

Lentokentän liikenteen Janihyvärinen jo käsitteli ansiokkaasti.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Mutta Vantaa haluaa maksattaa valtiolla (=muun Suomen veronmaksajilla) 70 % omaa paikallisliikennettään palvelevasta kehäradasta, kun pikaratikasta valtio ehkä rahoittaisi kolmanneksen. Ja sitten kehdataan vielä vedota "hyvässä uskossa" tehtyihin tonttikauppoihin. Jos tämä ei ole omaneduntavoittelua muiden kustannuksella, niin mikä sitten on?


Jaa... Vantaa menettää verovaroja muualle Suomeen "verotuloihin perustuvassa valtionosuuksien tasauksessa" tänä vuonna 50,322,632 euroa,
Helsinki, Espoo ja Vantaa yhteensa 452,536,493 euroa. 
Jos tuosta kuppauksesta edes vähän tulisi tavallaan takaisin, niin ei kai voida puhua maksattamisesta muun Suomen veronmaksajilla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jaa... Vantaa menettää verovaroja muualle Suomeen "verotuloihin perustuvassa valtionosuuksien tasauksessa" tänä vuonna 50,322,632 euroa,
> Helsinki, Espoo ja Vantaa yhteensa 452,536,493 euroa. 
> Jos tuosta kuppauksesta edes vähän tulisi tavallaan takaisin, niin ei kai voida puhua maksattamisesta muun Suomen veronmaksajilla.


Pitääkö tämä ymmärtää niin, että pääasia on saada mahdollisimman paljon rahaa takaisin, vaikka ne rahat heittäisi kankkulan kaivoon?

Ei aloiteta taas tätä keskustelua kuppauksesta puolin ja toisin. Helsingin koko olemassaolo on riippuvainen muusta Suomesta, mutta se on sivuseikka näiden hankkeiden kannalta.

Kysymys on siitä, että vastakkain on kaksi hanketta:

1) järkevä, mutta josta pitäisi maksaa vähän enemmän itse
2) täysin järjetön, mutta jonka maksavat pääosin muut

Näiden arviointia vinouttaa se, että maksajatahojen osuudet ovat erilaiset. Vakavaa on se, että vinoutuminen ajaa huonoon ratkaisuun. Muun Suomen veronmaksajanakin maksaisin mieluummin kolehtia johonkin edes marginaalisesti järkevänä pidettävään hankkeeseen. Tällä tavalla vaatimukset puolin ja toisin vain eskaloituvat, kun koko ajan rahat tulevat jonkun toisen pussista. Antero tämän selostikin jo hyvin tuossa yllä. Julkisen puolen finansseja ajatellen kustannustehokkuus olisi hyve numero yksi, mutta jostain syystä kaikki julkisen puolen hankkeet tulevat aina tuhottoman kalliiksi siihen nähden, miten yksityisellä puolella tehtäisiin -- siellä kun ei ole yleensä tällaisia päätöksentekoa vinouttavia rahoitusrakenteita.

----------


## vristo

Tulin juuri eilen Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentältä Lauttasaareen joukkoliikennettä käyttäen ja kyllähän tuli ikävä jotain nopeaa raideyhteyttä. Bussi 615T kierteli kaikki mahdolliset maitolaiturit alueella ja sitten kun vaihdoin h65A:han Sörkan Kurvissa, niin johan varsinainen matelu alkoi. Varsinkin väli Kaisaniemestä Kampin kautta Ruoholahteen on uskomattoman hidasta ja tukkoista menoa. Muunmuassa Simonkadun mäessä odoteltiin useat liikennevalojen kierrot, että päästiin ylipäätään pysäkille. Kaukana ovat ne ajat kun linjat h21V, h65A ja h66A sujauttivat sujuvasti Salomonkadulta joukkoliikennetunneliin ja edelleen Ruoholahteen. 

Totesin muutenkin, että tällä hetkellä nopein ja mukavin tapa päästä lentokentältä pois raskaine laukkuineen, on valitettavsti se, että joku tuttu tulee hakemaan autollaan tai sitten kallis taksi. Lentoasema joukkoliikenne ei ole ollenkaan kilpailukykyinen siihen nähden. Lähtoasemallani Hongkongissa asia on täysin päinvastoin ja ihmiset tulevat sinne lentoaseman omalla Airport Express-junalla tai sujuvilla Airport Bus-bussiyhteyksillä. 
Eilen matkani lentokentältä Lauttasaareen kesti noin pari tuntia, mikä sai Helsingin tuntumaan isolta kaupungilta  :Wink: . Hongkongissa on kuitenkin yli kymmenkertainen väkimäärä Helsinkiin verrattuna ja infrastruktuuri sen mukaista; siellä bussimatkani keskustasta kentälle kesti noin 50 minuuttia. 

Kyllä Suomen ykköslentokenttä Helsinki-Vantaakin ansaitsisi nykyistä paremmat ja laadukkaammat joukkoliikenneyhteydet, joissa on lisäksi tilaa matkatavaroille. Raideliikenne on ainoa oikea vaihtoehto siihen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tulin juuri eilen Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentältä Lauttasaareen joukkoliikennettä käyttäen ja kyllähän tuli ikävä jotain nopeaa raideyhteyttä. Bussi 615T kierteli kaikki mahdolliset maitolaiturit alueella ja sitten kun vaihdoin h65A:han Sörkan Kurvissa, niin johan varsinainen matelu alkoi. Varsinkin väli Kaisaniemestä Kampin kautta Ruoholahteen on uskomattoman hidasta ja tukkoista menoa. Muunmuassa Simonkadun mäessä odoteltiin useat liikennevalojen kierrot, että päästiin ylipäätään pysäkille. Kaukana ovat ne ajat kun linjat h21V, h65A ja h66A sujauttivat sujuvasti Salomonkadulta joukkoliikennetunneliin ja edelleen Ruoholahteen.


Tähän lienee kuitenkin oikeudenmukaista todeta, että Finnair harjoittaa omaa bussiliikennettään kentältä keskustaan, eikä sen yhteyden ole suunniteltukaan palvelevan mitään muuta kuten 615T:n. Finnairin busseissa on myös asiallisesti tilaa matkalaukuille, mitä ei voi sanoa nykyisistä paikallisjunista, vain kaukoliikenteen kalustosta.

Finnairin bussi ei vaan ole YTV:n lippujärjestelmässä, joten pikabussikyydistä saa maksaa eri hinnan. Hinnan puolesta sama on käytäntö useilla eurooppalaisilla kentillä. Vaikka tarjolla olisi metro, juna tai bussi, jopa se sama joka kuuluu liikennelaitoksen tarjontaan, näillä linjoilla ei kuitenkaan normaali kaupunkiliikenteen lippu kelpaa.

Nykyistä parempi joukkoliikenneyhteys Lauttasaareen saakka onnistuu toki satoja miljoonia euroja halvemmalla kuin Marjarata ja länsimetro järjestämällä bussiliikenteeseen etuudet. Motareiden bussikaistatkin ovat olleet suunnitelmissa jo vuosia, mutta ei vaan toteudu.

Mainitsemasi Kamppi on oiva esimerkki siitä, ettei sujuvaa pintaliikennettä metron pönkittämiseksi edes haluta järjestää, vaan sitä halutaan haitata. Miksi Salomonkadun joukkoliikenneyhteyttä ei säilytetty tai tehty sille korvaavaa ratkaisua? Pelikenttä oli sananmukaisesti avoin ennen kuin Kampin keskusta ryhdyttiin suunnittelemaan. Yhteyden pois jättämiselle ei ole mitään muuta syytä kuin halu järjestää tilanne sellaiseksi, että vain metro toimii keskustan sisällä itä-länsi-joukkoliikenneyhteytenä. Vastuutonta joukkoliikennesuunnittelua!

Minulle raideyhteys lentokentälle ei ole itsetarkoitus, vaikka olenkin raideliikenteen kannattaja. Pääradan vienti kentän kautta on kustannuksiltaan kohtuullinen ratkaisu siksi, että kallista rataa ei tehdä pelkän kentän tähden, ja yhteys palvelee koko Suomea, ei ainoastaan Helsingin keskustaa. Esim. lentokenttämetrosta on perusteltua kysyä, mitä muuta samalla rahalla saa kentän ja keskustan välisiin yhteyksiin. Esimerkiksi oman bussikaistan koko välille ja hulppeat odotustilat molempiin päihin - ja paljon jää rahaa vielä yli.

Antero

----------


## jpe

> Pääradan vienti kentän kautta on kustannuksiltaan kohtuullinen ratkaisu siksi, että kallista rataa ei tehdä pelkän kentän tähden, ja yhteys palvelee koko Suomea, ei ainoastaan Helsingin keskustaa.


Mutta pk-seutua ajatellen lentokentän kautta viety päärata palvelee ainoastaan lentokenttää ja Helsingin keskustaa, ei ketään muuta. Ja kuten hyvin tiedetään, kaikkien pk-seudun joukkoliikennematkustajien viimeinen määränpää ei ole Helsingin päärautatieasema.

Sen sijaan kehäradalta pääsee vaihdotta kaikkiin Pää- ja Vantaankosken radan lähiöihin, yksi vaihto avaa Itä-Helsingin (Pisaran myötä tämä vaihto helpottuisi erittäin paljon), Rantaradan varren, Keravan suunnan ja (länsimetron toteutuessa) Etelä-Espoon - eli suurpiirteisesti koko pääkaupunkiseudun. Muualta Suomesta junalla tulevat joutuvat vaihtamaan kerran Tikkurilassa tai Pasilassa.

Summa summarum: Lentokentän kautta vietyä päärataa ja kehärataa ei voi varsinaisesti pitää toistensa vaihtoehtoina, sillä ne palvelevat täysin eri kohderyhmiä. Lentokentän kautta viety päärata muualta Suomesta tulevia, Kehärata pääkaupunkiseudulta tulevia.

Ps. Osaako joku mahdollisimman lyhyesti sanoa, miltä Kehäradan tulevaisuus tällä hetkellä näyttää? Ei ilmeisesti kovinkaan hyvältä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Summa summarum: Lentokentän kautta vietyä päärataa ja kehärataa ei voi varsinaisesti pitää toistensa vaihtoehtoina, sillä ne palvelevat täysin eri kohderyhmiä. Lentokentän kautta viety päärata muualta Suomesta tulevia, Kehärata pääkaupunkiseudulta tulevia.


Samaa mieltä.

Lentokentän kautta viety päärata on mielestäni fiksunoloinen hanke ja sillä voidaan palvella helposti muuta Suomea sekä kätevästi nopeaa yhteyttä Hgin keskustasta (ja Pasilasta) lentoasemalle.

Kehärataa kohtaan minulla ei ole suuria intohimoja suuntaan eikä toiseen, kun en ole siihen lähemmin tutustunut eikä se vaikuttaisi omaan liikkumiseeni mitenkään. Sen verran kuitenkin aikanaan laskeskelin Vepsäläisen lentokenttämetroista järkyttyneenä, että kehärataa pitkin kulkeva skipstop-lähijuna veisi keskustasta kentälle yhtä nopeasti kuin metro.

Ratayhteys kentälle palvelee minun mielestäni kuitenkin joka tapauksessa lähinnä niitä, jotka eivät asu Helsingissä, vaan enemmänkin turisteja ja liikemiehiä ydinkeskustasta sekä junalla tulijoita maakunnasta. Poikkeuksena toki ne, jotka sattuvat asumaan kehärataa kulkevien junien asemien vieressä. Esimerkiksi täältä Munkkiniemestä en lähde missään tapauksessa sompailemaan laukkujen kanssa kentälle vaihdollisella joukkoliikenteellä eikä tilanne siitä muutu, että 615 nostetaan raiteille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ps. Osaako joku mahdollisimman lyhyesti sanoa, miltä Kehäradan tulevaisuus tällä hetkellä näyttää? Ei ilmeisesti kovinkaan hyvältä?


En osaa sanoa. Mutta asia kiinnostaa minuakin. Tiehankkeet kallistuvat jatkuvasti, ja jätetyt tarjoukset ylittävät budjetoidut varat. Samoin käy varmaankin kehäradan kanssa: mitä pidemmälle suunnittelua lykätään, sitä kalliimmaksi hanke käy ja sitä epätodennäköisemmäksi sen toteutus.

Kehärataa voi tavallaan pitää ennakkotapauksena myös länsimetrolle. Sen suunnitteluun on kyllä löytynyt rahaa, mutta kun suunnittelu päättyy ja kustannusarvioita saadaan, niin hinta asettunee miljardin kieppeille. Helsinki tietysti rakentaa oman osuutensa vaikka myymällä vanhainkotinsa Kiinaan. Mutta  valtio, varsinkin kun demarit eivät istu hallituksessa, saattaa sanoa, että 150 Me aikanaan luvattiin (kolmasosa 452 Me:stä), sen saatte mutta ette enempää. Jos näin käy, valtion osuus olisikin vain 15%. Siinä vaiheessa Espoo saattaa hyvinkin todea, että tulee liian kalliiksi, ei ole rahaa.

Kehäradan kohdalla valtion pitäisi maksaa hankkeesta 70%. Kun suunnittelu päättyy ja hinta on tiedossa, niin saattaapa hyvinkin käydä niin, ettei rahoja löydykään. Mutta silloin voidaan tietenkin tehdä niin, että toteutusta vaiheistetaan rakentamalla vain osuudet Vantaankoskelta Kivistöön ja Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle. Niin tai näin, Vantaa varmaankin maksaa oman kolmasosansa riippumatta siitä, mikä kokonaissummaksi tulee, mutta tuskin enempää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Summa summarum: Lentokentän kautta vietyä päärataa ja kehärataa ei voi varsinaisesti pitää toistensa vaihtoehtoina, sillä ne palvelevat täysin eri kohderyhmiä. Lentokentän kautta viety päärata muualta Suomesta tulevia, Kehärata pääkaupunkiseudulta tulevia.


Olet tässä aivan oikeassa. Pisaran hankeselvityksessä viime vuodelta oli myös liikenne-ennustein todettu, etteivät Marjarata ja lentokentän päärata kilpaile keskenään matkustajista, vaan itse asiassa päärata kentän kautta lisäisi Marjaradan matkamääriä.

Kysymys onkin siten siitä, kumpaan kannattaa rahaa laittaa, kun rahaa ei ole rajattomasti. Minulle tähän on selkeä ja perusteltu vastaus: Raha kannattaa laittaa päärataan, koska se, mitä Marjarata tarjoaa, voidaan toteuttaa paremmin ja halvemmalla kevyemmin ratkaisuin. Päärataa ei voi toteuttaa kevyemmin. Ei edes metrona, joka akselipainon mielessä on kevyempi mutta hinnassa ei, koska metrorataa ei ajeta kaukojunilla.




> Ps. Osaako joku mahdollisimman lyhyesti sanoa, miltä Kehäradan tulevaisuus tällä hetkellä näyttää? Ei ilmeisesti kovinkaan hyvältä?


Ei tähän kukaan voi vastata, koska mitään päätöstä ei ole. Kaikki tai ei mitään -asenteella tulevaisuus on huono kaikilla useiden satojen miljoonien hankkeilla. Minusta Vantaa olisi itse viisas, jos se valtiolta rahaa halutessaan olisi vaiheittaisen toteuttamisen kannalla ja esittäisi vain Martinlaakson radan jatkoa asuntotuotantoon kaavoitettaville alueille ja siinä aikataulussa, kun rakentaminen toteutuu.

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että jos ja kun tässäkin kysymyksessä ovat vastakkain koko Suomen rataverkon ylläpito tai Marjaradan muutaman aseman ympäristön maanarvo, on varsin selvä, kumpi on valtion näkökulmasta tärkeämpää. Kun Marja-Vantaan maiden tonttikeinottelu päättyi siihen, että Vantaa lunasti Valtiolta maita noin 60 miljoonalla, on minusta kohtuullista, että Valtio osallistuu suunnilleen tuolla summalla radan rakentamiseen näille maille, eikä sillä vähennetä muun rataveron kokonaisrahoitusta. Mutta muulle ei ole perusteita.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Esimerkiksi täältä Munkkiniemestä en lähde missään tapauksessa sompailemaan laukkujen kanssa kentälle vaihdollisella joukkoliikenteellä eikä tilanne siitä muutu, että 615 nostetaan raiteille.


Mitä välinettä sinä käytät/käyttäisit lentokentälle mennessäsi?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mainitsemasi Kamppi on oiva esimerkki siitä, ettei sujuvaa pintaliikennettä metron pönkittämiseksi edes haluta järjestää, vaan sitä halutaan haitata. Miksi Salomonkadun joukkoliikenneyhteyttä ei säilytetty tai tehty sille korvaavaa ratkaisua?


Vastaus: Salomoninkadusta haluttiin tehdä kävelykatu, eli autot haluttiin pois siltä.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei tähän kukaan voi vastata, koska mitään päätöstä ei ole. Kaikki tai ei mitään -asenteella tulevaisuus on huono kaikilla useiden satojen miljoonien hankkeilla. Minusta Vantaa olisi itse viisas, jos se valtiolta rahaa halutessaan olisi vaiheittaisen toteuttamisen kannalla ja esittäisi vain Martinlaakson radan jatkoa asuntotuotantoon kaavoitettaville alueille ja siinä aikataulussa, kun rakentaminen toteutuu.
> 
> Itse olen sitä mieltä, että jos ja kun tässäkin kysymyksessä ovat vastakkain koko Suomen rataverkon ylläpito tai Marjaradan muutaman aseman ympäristön maanarvo, on varsin selvä, kumpi on valtion näkökulmasta tärkeämpää. Kun Marja-Vantaan maiden tonttikeinottelu päättyi siihen, että Vantaa lunasti Valtiolta maita noin 60 miljoonalla, on minusta kohtuullista, että Valtio osallistuu suunnilleen tuolla summalla radan rakentamiseen näille maille, eikä sillä vähennetä muun rataveron kokonaisrahoitusta. Mutta muulle ei ole perusteita.


Marja-rata keskustetlussa unhdetaan usein se, että radan kolmas päätehtävä on lentokentän ja Kivistön yhteyksien parantamisen lisäksi se että se helpottaa liikkumista Vantaan kahden pääkeskuksen Myyrmäen ja Tikkurilan välillä. Vantaa on kahden kaukana toisistaan olevan keskuksen ympärille rakennettu ja hajallaan oleva  entinen reikäleipäkunta, ja hajanaine rakenne on syönyt resursseja järkevämmiltä kehittämishankkeilta. Tunnelinpätkä Kivistön ja lentokentän välillä, joka on Anteron mielestä huono juttu, ei olis loppujen lopuksi niin kallis, etteikö Vantaa voisi maksaa siitä suurimman osan, jos valtio maksaisi muut, ja halvempaa kaiken kaikkiaan  toteuttaa kuin kuvaamasi "kevyempi" poikittaisyhteys Tiksin ja Myrtsin välillä. Vaikka Marja ei ole sellainen kaukojunatykki kuin päärata lentokentän kautta olisi, niin muualta Suomesta päärataa pitkin tulevat lentomatkustajat olisivat Marjaan kuitenkin tyytyväempiä kuin bussilla kulkemiseen Helsingin keskustan kautta. 

Oikeastaan voisi kysyä toisinpäin: Mitä muut Suomen radanvarsikunnat olisivat valmiit maksamaan saadaksen nopean suoran junayhteyden lentokentälle? Miksi Vantaa tai Helsinki ei saisi hyötyä ollenkaan itse sellaisista ratkaisuista jota rakennetaan valtion rahoilla kyseisten kaupunkien maille (tai maan alle) muita kaupunkeja palvelemaan? Vantaalaiset ovat lisäksi saaneet kärsiä muita pk-seutulaisia ja muita suomalaisia paljon enemmän lentomelusta, ilman että he ovat saaneet siitä mitään vastinetta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä välinettä sinä käytät/käyttäisit lentokentälle mennessäsi?


Useimmiten henkilöautoa. Vaikka pysäköinti lentokentällä on kallista, on auto taksiin verrattuna kuitenkin edullisempi. Taksit vasta kalliita ovatkin!

----------


## Miska

> Ratayhteys kentälle palvelee minun mielestäni kuitenkin joka tapauksessa lähinnä niitä, jotka eivät asu Helsingissä, vaan enemmänkin turisteja ja liikemiehiä ydinkeskustasta sekä junalla tulijoita maakunnasta. Poikkeuksena toki ne, jotka sattuvat asumaan kehärataa kulkevien junien asemien vieressä.


Olisikohan kuitenkin niin, että lentokentän ratayhteyden tärkein käyttäjäryhmä muodostuisi lentokentällä ja Aviapolisalueella työskentelevistä. Ihan tarkkoja lukuja alueen työpaikoista en nyt löytänyt tähän hätään, mutta muistaakseni liikutaan jossain 20 000 lukemissa. Nykyinen bussiliikennekin on ensisijaisesti suunniteltu työmatkalaisten tarpeisiin.

----------


## kemkim

> Olisikohan kuitenkin niin, että lentokentän ratayhteyden tärkein käyttäjäryhmä muodostuisi lentokentällä ja Aviapolisalueella työskentelevistä.


Tätä tarkoitusta Kehärata palvelisi hyvin, kun se yhdistäisi lentoaseman pääradan sekä Vantaankosken radan varren asemille nopealla yhteydellä. Lentoasemalla työskentelevät voisivat sitten sijoittua näihin lähiöihin, jos haluavat toimivat kulkuyhteydet töihin.

----------


## teme

> Marja-rata keskustetlussa unhdetaan usein se, että radan kolmas päätehtävä on lentokentän ja Kivistön yhteyksien parantamisen lisäksi se että se helpottaa liikkumista Vantaan kahden pääkeskuksen Myyrmäen ja Tikkurilan välillä.


Kannatan poikittaisia raideyhteyksiä, mutta en jaksa uskoa että Tikkurilan ja Myyrmäen välinen liikenne on niin merkkittävää että sillä voidaan perustella kehäradasta kokoisesta investoinnista edes osa. Olennaista on asunnot Kivistöön, ja yhteys lentokentältä työpaikka-alueineen Helsinkiin ja muualla pääradalle.

----------


## teme

> Lentoasemalla työskentelevät voisivat sitten sijoittua näihin lähiöihin, jos haluavat toimivat kulkuyhteydet töihin.


Olettaen, että työpaikka kanssa pysyy lentoasemalla, uusi asunto sijaitsee sopivati suhteessa puolison työpaikkaan/harrastuksiin/lasten kouluun, ja sopiva asunto löytyy.

----------


## Hape

Vristo, kiva kun kysyit suosikkikulkuvälinettä  matkalla lentokentälle.
Vantaan kentälle suosisin paikallisjunaa.
Ja jos lähtö/paluu sattuu ajankohtaan jolloin joukkoliikenne ei toimi, niin silloin taksia.

----------


## sebastin

Pääkaupunkiseudun nopea raideliikenne 2040-2050:

kuva
(ei mittakaavassa, eikä sisällä Viikin metrohaaraa)

----------


## Murzu

Kehäradan linjauksesta...

Rata on varmasti tarpeellinen, ja sen linjauskin on jo päätetty. Mielestäni linjaus olisi kyllä voinut olla erilainen. Onkohan rata tehty liiaksi palvelemaan Kivistöä. Meinaan että Kivistön ja Aviapoliksen välillä on 5-6 km alue joka on täysin lentomelualuetta, ihan kiitoradan päässä olevaa lääniä, melkein lentokoneiden renkaat hipovat päätä. Vaikkakin ns Viinikkala on suunniteltu asemavarauksena kiitoradan pään kohdalle, tuskin tämän maan arvo on kovin korkea, eikä sinne kukaan rakenna. 

Eikö Kivistö voitaisi ottaa myöhemmin raideliikenteen piiriin, samalla jos ja kun Klaukkalaan rakennetaan raide, näin linjauksetkin saataisiin loogisemmiksi. Ja tämä ns kehärata kurvata linjaa Vantaankoski-Vantaanpuisto-Voutila-Pakkala-Vantaanportti-Aviapolis-jne... Eli matka suunnilleen sama, mutta saataisiin Pakkala ja Jumbon ympäristö raideliikenteen piiriin. Lisäksi Voutilan, Ylästön ja Pakkalan välimaasto voitaisiin kaavoittaa asuinalueiksi. Eikä Aviapoliksen ja Lentokentän työpaikoille matkustaminen heikentyisi yhtään tässä vaihtoehdossani.

Tuskin Kivistöstä sentään vaihdottomasti tarvitsee päästä lentokentälle. Luulisi riittävän jos Kivistöstä pääsisi Klaukkalan tavoin vaihdottomasti Helsinkiin, jos ja kun rata joskus rakennetaan kehäradan jälkeen. Siksi Kivistöä ei tulisi huomioida vielä kehäradan rakentamisessa, vaan sitten Klaukkalan ajankohdan tullessa, joskus vuonna 2030. Miksi tehdä keinotekoisesti uusi kaupunginosa kehäIII ulkopuolelle, kun sen voi tehdä sisäpuolellekin. Samalla Vantaan länsi- ja itäosa yhdistyisi yhtenäisemmäksi, kun Pakkalasta Myyrmäkeen oleva tyhjähkö väli täyttyisi asuinrakennuksista, toisin kun lentokentän preeria. 

Mutta taitaa olla liian myöhäistä...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta taitaa olla liian myöhäistä...


Hyvien ajatusten esittäminen ei ole koskaan liian myöhäistä. Sillä vain muutos on pysyvää.  :Smile: 

Jospa jaksaisit kaivella, kuka omistaa maita esittämäsi linjauksen varrella, niin selvittäisit siitä itsellesi lobbauskaverit.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kehäradan linjauksesta...
> 
> Rata on varmasti tarpeellinen, ja sen linjauskin on jo päätetty. Mielestäni linjaus olisi kyllä voinut olla erilainen. Onkohan rata tehty liiaksi palvelemaan Kivistöä. Meinaan että Kivistön ja Aviapoliksen välillä on 5-6 km alue joka on täysin lentomelualuetta, ihan kiitoradan päässä olevaa lääniä, melkein lentokoneiden renkaat hipovat päätä. Vaikkakin ns Viinikkala on suunniteltu asemavarauksena kiitoradan pään kohdalle, tuskin tämän maan arvo on kovin korkea, eikä sinne kukaan rakenna.



Tuohon kohtaan on suunniteltu Helsinki-Vantaan toinen terminaalialue.

----------


## Miska

> Samalla Vantaan länsi- ja itäosa yhdistyisi yhtenäisemmäksi, kun Pakkalasta Myyrmäkeen oleva tyhjähkö väli täyttyisi asuinrakennuksista, toisin kun lentokentän preeria.


En nyt tarkistanut tätä mistään lähteestä, mutta mutta Voutilan pellot taitavat olla lentomelualuetta ja siten asuinrakentamiseen kelpaamattomia. Ainakin tuosta peltojen yli näyttäisi nousevan koneita varsin tiheään... Myös Sandbackan ja Ylästön välisten peltojen rakentamisen tiellä on esteitä. Ainakin osa alueesta on suojeltua. Ei ehkä luonnonsuojelualuetta, mutta olisiko tuossa harjoitettu jotain maisemansuojelua tms. 

Muuten tuo Pakkalan ja Myyrmäen välinen alue ei nyt sentään aivan autio ole. Välissähän sijaitsee viime vuosina kovasti kasvanut pientalovaltainen Ylästö ja myös Vantaanlaaksoon rakennetaan parhaillaan lisää. Vantaan kaupunki on suunnitellut myös Mätäojan laaksoon asuntorakentamista. Lisäksi Pakkalan pohjoispuolelle Veromieheen (pääasiassa Tikkurilantien pohjoispuolelle) on tulossa asuinalue.

----------


## teme

> Eikö Kivistö voitaisi ottaa myöhemmin raideliikenteen piiriin, samalla jos ja kun Klaukkalaan rakennetaan raide, näin linjauksetkin saataisiin loogisemmiksi. Ja tämä ns kehärata kurvata linjaa Vantaankoski-Vantaanpuisto-Voutila-Pakkala-Vantaanportti-Aviapolis-jne... Eli matka suunnilleen sama, mutta saataisiin Pakkala ja Jumbon ympäristö raideliikenteen piiriin. Lisäksi Voutilan, Ylästön ja Pakkalan välimaasto voitaisiin kaavoittaa asuinalueiksi. Eikä Aviapoliksen ja Lentokentän työpaikoille matkustaminen heikentyisi yhtään tässä vaihtoehdossani.


Liikenteellisesti kehäradan linjaus on aivan selvästi liian pohjoisessa. Järkevä Helsinki - Lentokenttärata erkanisi pääradasta jossain Malmin korkeudella. Poikittaisyhteyden paikka olisi taas niin kun sanoit Kehä III eteläpuolella Tikkurila - Myyrmäki (- Leppävaara) välillä. Ja Klaukkalan suunta on siten oma asiansa ja ratansa. Mutta kun Vantaa nyt haluaa samaan rataan poikittaisakselin ja lentokentän ratayhteyden, niin minkäs teet. Ei Kehärata nyt ihan luokaton kompromissi ole.

----------


## Murzu

> En nyt tarkistanut tätä mistään lähteestä, mutta mutta Voutilan pellot taitavat olla lentomelualuetta ja siten asuinrakentamiseen kelpaamattomia. Ainakin tuosta peltojen yli näyttäisi nousevan koneita varsin tiheään... Myös Sandbackan ja Ylästön välisten peltojen rakentamisen tiellä on esteitä. Ainakin osa alueesta on suojeltua. Ei ehkä luonnonsuojelualuetta, mutta olisiko tuossa harjoitettu jotain maisemansuojelua tms.


Niin, minun tietoni perustuvat pelkkään kartan katsomiseen, eikä kartta aina kerro kaikkea. Vähän ajattelinkin, että pellot ovat helposti maisemaperinnettä ja siten rakennuskiellossa. Mutta entäs Ylästön pohjoispuolella oleva metsä? Siinähän on 700x800m sekä 500x900m kokoiset alueet noin suunnilleen pelkkää metsää, vai onkohan sekin suojeltu. Tämä alue ei enää osu suoraan lentomelun alle, ainakaan sen enempää mitä Ylästössä tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Murzu

Lisäyksenä voisin vielä mainita, että ehdottamani linjaus mahdollistaisi radan rakentamisen suurimmalta osalta pintaratana. Tunneliosuutta olisi ainoastaan reilu 2km, eli lentoaseman alapuolella. Pintaratana linjaus kulkisi Voutilasta sähkölinjaa seuraten, siitä Sandbackan pellon poikki Ylästöntien alapuolta, siitä kaartaen Lentoasemantien vasenta reunaa jossa on koko matkan noin 20-50 metrin kaistale joutomaata, Jumbonkin kohdalla on tilaa ainakin se 20 metriä. Tunneliin rata sukeltaisi joko Ilmakehän tai Ilmailutien kohdilla, maankäytöstä riippuen. Tunnelista maanpinnalle tultaisiin Tuusulanväylän kohdilla, kuten on suunniteltukin. Tiejärjestelyjä ylityksineen ja alituksineen linjaus vaatisi, mutta se tuskin olisi mikään ongelma. Ainakin kartasta katsottuna tilaa riittää mainiosti ratalinjaukselle, eivätkä kaarresäteetkään tule liian pieniksi. Ainoastaan ne maiseman suojelukohteet ovat kysymysmerkki.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos lentoasemalle halutaan todella nopea yhteys, se on kyllä juna - mutta ei kehärata. Tuskinpa moiseen kuitenkaan kannattaa investoida.


Paitsi jos se yhteys syntyy pääradan oikaisun "sivutuotteena". Tällöin saada nopea yhteys sekä Helsingin keskustasta että lukuisista Etelä-Suomen kaupungeista, mm. Tampereelta ja Lahdesta. Todellista intermodaliteettia: juna- ja lentoliikenteen hubi samassa paikassa, ja hyvät vaihtoyhteydet näiden kesken! Tähän kannattaisi jo investoidakin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Paitsi jos se yhteys syntyy pääradan oikaisun "sivutuotteena". Tällöin saada nopea yhteys sekä Helsingin keskustasta että lukuisista Etelä-Suomen kaupungeista, mm. Tampereelta ja Lahdesta. Todellista intermodaliteettia: juna- ja lentoliikenteen hubi samassa paikassa, ja hyvät vaihtoyhteydet näiden kesken! Tähän kannattaisi jo investoidakin.


Pisaran tarveselvityksessä tutkittiin, mitä vaikuttaa, jos on Marjarata, Pisara ja päärata lentokentän kautta. Yllätys yllätys, päärata kentän kautta lisäsi Marjaradan käyttöä. Tämä ei ole minusta mitenkään outoa. Kaukaa kiertävälle Marjaradalle tulee nopeampi yhteys Helsinkiin, jolloin vasta Marjaradasta tulee käyttökelpoinen.

Mitä tämä kuvaa? Sitä, että raskaat raiteet soveltuvat toisen tason joukkoliikenneverkoksi, joka tämän kokoisella seudulla on perusteltua olla tähtimäinen eli tarjoaa nopeita yhteyksiä seutukeskukseen. Kun raskasraiteet eivät kumminkaan harvalukuisuutensa vuoksi korvaa perustason joukkoliikennettä (=bussit ja ratikat), niitä ei kannata rakentaa ennen kuin perustaso on kunnossa. Ja kun se on kunnossa, nopeista yhteyksistä kannattaa ja voi tehdä oikeasti nopeita, ei runsaan kilometrin välein pysähtyviä kuten HKL-metro nyt on.

Tässä tapauksessa: oikea rakentamisjärjestys on päärata lentokentälle ensin ja Marjarata sitten - jos sitä Vantaan poikittaisen ratikan jälkeen ylipäätään tarvitaan.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Tässä tapauksessa: oikea rakentamisjärjestys on päärata lentokentälle ensin ja Marjarata sitten - jos sitä Vantaan poikittaisen ratikan jälkeen ylipäätään tarvitaan.


Olen samaa mieltä, että päärata lentokentän kautta olisi liikenteellisesti järkevin ratkaisu. Kustannukset ovat kuitenkin sitä luokaa, että tuskinpa sitä hanketta saadaan läpi pitkään aikaan. Kehäradan tarve pääradan linjauksesta riippumatta on täysin marginaalinen. On täysin ymmärrettävää että Vantaa ajaa hanketta etteenpäin kun valtio maksaa viulut. Toisaalta valtion kirstunvartijat ovat ilmeisesti pikkuhiljaa oivaltamassa sen, että satojen miljoonien panostus yhden kunnan sisäiseen joukkoliikennehankkeeseen ei välttämättä ole sitä kaikkein järkevintä liikennepolitiikkaa.

Tämä on tiestysti puhdas mielipidekysymys, mutta mielestäni pääkaupungin keskustasta on hyvä olla raideliikenneyhteys lentokentälle. Vaihtoehdoiksi näkisin joko Pohjoisen Ratikkalinjan tai pistoraiteen pääradalta Tikkurilan kohdalta lentoasemalle ((ja nimenomaa Tikkurilan kohdalta(ilmeisesti joudutaan maan alle), eikä mistään Leinelän kautta)).

Tuusulanväylän käyttäminen osittain myös ratikan käytävänä on muutamissa ketjun viestiessä perusteltu jo riittävästi, mutta OMP ihmetteli miksi ratikka kulkee R-aseman ja Pasilan välillä rautiekäytävässä. Nopeuden takia, Kallion tai Töölön kautta kiemurtelu lisäisi kohtuuttomasti ajoaikaa. Sitäpaitsi kyseisiä alueita palvellaan hyvin jo tiivillä ratikkaverkostolla.

----------


## late-

> Olen samaa mieltä, että päärata lentokentän kautta olisi liikenteellisesti järkevin ratkaisu. Kustannukset ovat kuitenkin sitä luokaa, että tuskinpa sitä hanketta saadaan läpi pitkään aikaan.


Näin mitä ilmeisimmin on. Olen silti miettinyt minkälainen tulos syntyisi, jos tehtäisiin kokonaisvaltainen vertailu seuraavista raskasraideratkaisuista. Molemmat sisältävät Pisaran ja voivat sisältää Kehäradan.

A. Metro Pasilaan, Viikkiin ja Lentokentälle. Päärata nykyisellään. 

B. Päärata lentokentälle. Vapautunut kapasiteetti hyödynnetään tekemällä (mahdollisesti maanalainen) yhteys Viikkiin ja Rantaradan suunnalle joko vastaava ratkaisu (esim. rata Suurpeltoon) tai vähintäänkin kääntöraiteet. Yhteydet voivat olla joko ihan perinteistä junarataa tai duoratkaisuja. Näin tulee mahdolliseksi ajaa junia aidosti metromaisesti eli lyhyellä reitillä tiheästi eikä tyhjiä penkkejä tarvitse ajaa Tikkurilaan asti. Pääradalle jää vielä kapasiteettia muillekin tarjonnan tai reittiverkoston lisäyksille.

Huomattavaa on, että molemmat skenaariot sisältävät nyt virallisesti suunnitellut raskaat yhteydet eli tarkoituksena ei ole tältä osin merkittävästi poiketa virallisesta linjasta. Pari metroasemaa Töölöstä ja Kumpulasta jää kyllä väliin ja lentokentän pääradalla on luultavasti vähemmän asemia kuin vastaavalla metrolla. Tämä ei välttämättä vastaa henkilökohtaisia mieltymyksiäni, mutta haluan näin osoittaa, että vaihtoehtoisia toteuttamistapoja on olemassa.

----------


## petteri

Minusta päärata lentoaseman kautta on hyvin luonnollinen vaihtoehto. 

Hankkeen ominaispiirteitä

1) Rata vapauttaa nykyiseltä pääradalta kapasiteettia lähiliikennekäyttöön

2) Lentoaseman Etelä-Suomen liityntäliikenne siirtyy raiteille. (Lentoasema-Vihti rata liittyy myös tähän.)

3) Nopeiden junien uusi rata Pasilan ja Keravan välillä on osa Etelä-Suomen nykyistä nopeampaa junaverkkoa.

4) Lentoaseman ja helsingin keskustan välinen nykyistä nopeampi yhteys on oikeastaan muun hankkeen sivutuote.

----------


## omp

> Tuusulanväylän käyttäminen osittain myös ratikan käytävänä on muutamissa ketjun viestiessä perusteltu jo riittävästi, mutta OMP ihmetteli miksi ratikka kulkee R-aseman ja Pasilan välillä rautiekäytävässä. Nopeuden takia, Kallion tai Töölön kautta kiemurtelu lisäisi kohtuuttomasti ajoaikaa. Sitäpaitsi kyseisiä alueita palvellaan hyvin jo tiivillä ratikkaverkostolla.


Niin. Kuten toisessa ketjussa jo mainitsin, kyse ei ole ollenkaan siitä, ettenkö ymmärtäisi mistä tuo linjaus johtuu. Sen sijaan kyse on siitä, että kuinka kannattavaa on ryhtyä puuhaamaan pikaratikkaa, joka häviää nopeudessa ja käytännöllisyydessä junalle. 

Lisäksi täytyy muistaa, että kaikki tuon pohjoisen ratikkalinjan käyttäjät eivät ole matkalla Helsingin keskustaan tai sieltä pois, joten vaihtoyhteyksien helppous tulisi olla myös tärkeä osatekijä.

Olen edelleenkin sillä kannalla, että nopea junayhteys Lentoasemalle on parempi vaihtoehto kuin mikään pikaratikka, joka kyntää puolet matkasta asutuksen ulottumattomissa pystymättä siltikään junamaiseen nopeuteen. Pikaratikka on tarkoitettu urbaaniin ympäristöön, suhteellisen tiheillä pysäkkiväleillä asutuksen keskelle, sinne missä ihmiset ovat, ja sellaiseen ympäristöön se kannattaa pääkaupunkiseudullakin ensisijaisesti toteuttaa.

----------


## Murzu

Puhuin aiemmin kehäradan linjauksesta. Luin kuitenkin erään kirjoituksen mahdollisesta Vantaan poikittaisratikasta, joka kulkisi Myyrmäestä Jumbon kautta Tikkurilaan. Tästä viisastuneena luulisin että järkevin ratkaisu koko raideliikenteen laajentamiselle olisi seuraava: Eli Töölön metro Pasilaan ja siitä edelleen Lentokentälle, ei varmaan tarvitse kauheasti perusteluja, suorin ja nopein. Sitten tämä kehärata voitaisiin korvata ihan pelkästään pikaratikalla, TramVantaa vaikkapa. Myyrmäki - Kaivoksela - Viherkumpu - Vantaanlaakso - Ylästö - Pakkala - Vantaanportti - Tikkurilantie - Viertola - Tikkurila. Ja tästä ehkä vielä jatko Mellunmäkeen linjaa: Kuninkaala - Hakunila - Jakomäki - Rajakylä - Länsimäki - Mellunmäen metroasema.

Raskas raideliikenne kannattaa oikeastaan vain, jos se suuntautuu Helsingin keskustaa kohti. Vantaan poikittaisyhteys on kuitenkin niin tarpeellinen, että pikaratikka tulisi varmasti bussiliikennettä edullisemmaksi ajan saatossa. Sekä pienentäisi matka-aikaa, mikäli raitiotie kulkisi eristetysti muusta liikenteestä. Se on mahdollista Vantaalla, tilaa on. Ja se lentomelupreeria jonne kehärata on suunniteltu, pikaratikalla päästäisiin palvelemaan jo olemassa olevia asuinalueita, kuten ehdotin kehäradan linjauksen muutoksessa. Mutta pikaratikka olisi näin jälkiviisaana ehkä se paras ratkaisu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eli Töölön metro Pasilaan ja siitä edelleen Lentokentälle, ei varmaan tarvitse kauheasti perusteluja, suorin ja nopein. Sitten tämä kehärata voitaisiin korvata ihan pelkästään pikaratikalla, [...]
> Raskas raideliikenne kannattaa oikeastaan vain, jos se suuntautuu Helsingin keskustaa kohti.


Kehäradan korvaaminen pikaratikalla on varmasti hyvä vaihtoehto, mutta tuota kommenttia metro vs. raskas raideliikenne en ymmärrä.

Jos halutaan nopea yhteys lentoasemalle, niin pääradan oikaisu tarjoaa kaikkein nopeimman vaihtoehdon, jolla on lisäksi muita etuja (lentoliikenteen ja junaliikenteen yhteinen hubi, vähintään puolivaltakunnallinen vaikuttavuus).

Mikä logiikka nostaisi Töölön metron paremmaksi hankkeeksi kuin pääradan oikaisu? Erityisesti jos perusteena käytetään nopeutta? Minusta tämä ei ole "perusteluja ei tarvita" -tyyppinen juttu. Olisin hyvin kiinnostunut kuulemaan riittävän pitävät perustelut.

Petteri tuossa yllä summasi pääradan oikaisun edut mielestäni aika hyvin.

----------


## Murzu

> Jos halutaan nopea yhteys lentoasemalle, niin pääradan oikaisu tarjoaa kaikkein nopeimman vaihtoehdon, jolla on lisäksi muita etuja (lentoliikenteen ja junaliikenteen yhteinen hubi, vähintään puolivaltakunnallinen vaikuttavuus).
> 
> Mikä logiikka nostaisi Töölön metron paremmaksi hankkeeksi kuin pääradan oikaisu?


En ole tietääkseni verrannut metroa mihinkään pääradan oikaisuun. Minulle on aivan sama oikaistaanko päärata lentokentän kautta, ei se pohjoismetroa silti kumoa. Kulkeehan kaupunkiratakin nykyisen pääradan vieressä, metron tilalla on vain lähijuna. Ai että kaikki käyttäisivät sitten IC:tä lentokentälle, eikä kukaan käyttäisi metroa. No kyllä harva ainakaan matkustaa Tikkurilasta tai Espoosta nykyäänkään IC:llä Helsinkiin, vaikka se on paljonkin nopeampi. IC palvelee muuta Suomea siis. 

Tottakai pääradan oikaisu lentokentän kautta olisi se kirsikka kakun päälle. 

Älä muuten jaksa käyttää noita "hubi" sanoja, kirjoita mieluiten selvää suomea.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minulle on aivan sama oikaistaanko päärata lentokentän kautta, ei se pohjoismetroa silti kumoa. [...] Tottakai pääradan oikaisu lentokentän kautta olisi se kirsikka kakun päälle.


Nöyrä kysymys: miksi ei kumoa? Perusteltu mielipide tästä olisi arvokkaampi kuin kategorinen perustelematon kommentti. Samaa rahaa kumpaankin käytetään, kysymys on priorisoinnista.




> Ai että kaikki käyttäisivät sitten IC:tä lentokentälle, eikä kukaan käyttäisi metroa. No kyllä harva ainakaan matkustaa Tikkurilasta tai Espoosta nykyäänkään IC:llä Helsinkiin, vaikka se on paljonkin nopeampi. IC palvelee muuta Suomea siis.


No eipä tietenkään vaan siinä ajettaisiin myös lähiliikennettä jollakin tavalla. En ole asiantuntija, joten turha lähteä spekuloimaan miten, mutta vaihtoehtoja olisi ainakin ajaa tulevaisuudessa suunnitellut Helsinki-Tampere -lähijunat (samoin kuin Helsinki-Lahti -lähijunat) lentoaseman kautta siten että vuorotiheys päärautatieaseman ja lentoaseman välillä nousisi riittävälle tasolle. Tarvittaessa täydentämässä vuoroväliä voitaisiin ajaa Helsinki-lentoasema -vuoroja.

Riittävä vuoroväli olisi mahdollisesti 15 minuuttia (muistaakseni Heathrow Express ajaa tällä vuorovälillä, en tosin ole ihan varma, ja aika samansuuntainen taitaa olla Arlanda Express). Jos oikein komeasti ajateltaisiin niin voitaisiin perustaa erillinen Helsinki-Vantaa Express -yhteys, mutta varmaan säästeliäämmin päästäisiin liikkeelle pääosin lomittamalla pidemmälle jatkavia lähiliikenteen vuoroja sopivasti. Joku fiksumpi voisi halutessaan esittää suunnitelman miten liikennöinti hoituisi.

Toki kaikki IC:t ja Pendolinot pitäisi ajaa lentoaseman kautta, jotta yhteydet Helsingin ulkopuolelta lentoasemalle toimisivat mahdollisimman hyvin.




> Älä muuten jaksa käyttää noita "hubi" sanoja, kirjoita mieluiten selvää suomea.


Saat vapaasti ehdottaa soveliasta suomenkielistä termiä sen tilalle. Minulle hubi on selkeää suomea ja ihan jokapäiväinen termi, vaikka onkin käännöslaina. Ei se kai erityisen elegantti sana ole, mutta toimii ihan hyvin ja ytimekkäästi omassa käyttötarkoituksessaan. Saapa nähdä missä vaiheessa se löytää tiensä suomen sanakirjoihin.

----------


## Murzu

> Nöyrä kysymys: miksi ei kumoa? Perusteltu mielipide tästä olisi arvokkaampi kuin kategorinen perustelematon kommentti. Samaa rahaa kumpaankin käytetään, kysymys on priorisoinnista.
> 
> .......
> No eipä tietenkään vaan siinä ajettaisiin myös lähiliikennettä jollakin tavalla.


Niinpä niin, perustelit alemmassa lauseessa sen jo itse. Mutta mielestäni kerroin jo myös oman perusteluni, eli sen että metro olisi tässä vaihtoehdossani se "lähiliikenne jollakin tavalla". Perusteluni siis löytyy kirjoituksissani monesti vasta seuraavasta lauseesta, kun sille löytyy sopiva asiayhteys.

Ai niin, sille hubi sanalle voisin keksiä suomenkielisen vastineen, jos ensin kertoisit mitä se tarkoittaa suomeksi. Hmm, pohdintaa, yhteinen hubi... Mahtaako se tarkoittaa yhteistä aluetta, yhteistä toimintaa, yhteistä harrastusta, yhteistä kiinnostuksen kohdetta, vai mitä. No menee ehkä jo aiheen sivuun...

----------


## kouvo

> Saat vapaasti ehdottaa soveliasta suomenkielistä termiä sen tilalle. Minulle hubi on selkeää suomea ja ihan jokapäiväinen termi,


Solmu.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> No eipä tietenkään vaan siinä ajettaisiin myös lähiliikennettä jollakin tavalla. En ole asiantuntija, joten turha lähteä spekuloimaan miten, mutta vaihtoehtoja olisi ainakin ajaa tulevaisuudessa suunnitellut Helsinki-Tampere -lähijunat (samoin kuin Helsinki-Lahti -lähijunat) lentoaseman kautta siten että vuorotiheys päärautatieaseman ja lentoaseman välillä nousisi riittävälle tasolle. Tarvittaessa täydentämässä vuoroväliä voitaisiin ajaa Helsinki-lentoasema -vuoroja.


Minun mielessä on koko ajan ollut eräänlaisena itsestäänselvyytenä, että jos pääradan oikaisu toteutetaan, sillä ajettaisiin Lentokenttä-Express -vuoroja, joita saisi käyttää vain lentomatkustajat. Pysäkit: Helsinki - Pasila - Lentoasema. Sekä Helsingin että Pasilan asemilla olisi eräänlaiset lentoaseman haarakonttorit, joissa voisi ostaa lippuja, tehdä lähtöselvityksen ja luovuttaa matkatavarat. Passintarkastus voisi tapahtua lentokenttäjunissa. Pääkaupunkiseudulta tulevan lentomatkustajan ja lähiliikenteen käyttäjän tarpeet ovat niin erilaisia, että niitä ei kannata toteuttaa samalta pohjalta alun perinkään.

Sitten jää lentokentän ja Aviapoliksen oma liikennetarve, eli ne kaikki ihmiset, jotka käyvät siellä töissä tai asioivat. Lentokentän seutu on itsessään merkittävä työpaikka-alue. Sen tarpeen hoitaa joko Marja-rata tai pikaraitiotie. Toki näiltäkin kannattaa järjestää toimiva yhteys lentoasemalle, mutta lähtökohtaisesti lentomatkustajat tulevat joko Helsingin pääasemalle (ulkomaalaiset jotka palaavat lentäen koteihinsa erityisesti), Pasilaan (joukkoliikennettä käyttävät paikalliset) tai sitten suoraan lentokentälle (autoilevat tai sitten muualta Suomesta junilla tulevat).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minun mielessä on koko ajan ollut eräänlaisena itsestäänselvyytenä, että jos pääradan oikaisu toteutetaan, sillä ajettaisiin Lentokenttä-Express -vuoroja, joita saisi käyttää vain lentomatkustajat. Pysäkit: Helsinki - Pasila - Lentoasema. Sekä Helsingin että Pasilan asemilla olisi eräänlaiset lentoaseman haarakonttorit, joissa voisi ostaa lippuja, tehdä lähtöselvityksen ja luovuttaa matkatavarat. Passintarkastus voisi tapahtua lentokenttäjunissa. Pääkaupunkiseudulta tulevan lentomatkustajan ja lähiliikenteen käyttäjän tarpeet ovat niin erilaisia, että niitä ei kannata toteuttaa samalta pohjalta alun perinkään.


Tämä lentoasemaexpress on kyllä komea vaihtoehto, mutta olisiko se taloudellisesti kannattavaa liikennöintiä? Euroopan isoilla kentillä se on tosiasia, mutta esim. melko isossa Brysselissä ei ole erillistä lentoasemaexpressiä vaan junat ovat ne samat kuin kaikille muillekin, vaikka joidenkin vuorojen nimissä jotain lentokenttään viittaavaa muistaakseni onkin.

Käytännössä matkustamista ei voisi tai varmaan edes kannattaisi kieltää muiltakaan kuin lentomatkustajilta, ja cityterminaalit ovat olleet turvallisuussyistä pahassa vastatuulessa viime vuosina -- vaikka käteviä ovatkin.

Itse odotan, että voisin vielä joskus kirjata matkatavarani lennolle jo Tampereen rautatieasemalla, mutta tämä edellyttäisi kyllä jo toimia VR:ltäkin, kun Pendolinoissa ei tällä hetkellä kulje rahti mukana.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse odotan, että voisin vielä joskus kirjata matkatavarani lennolle jo Tampereen rautatieasemalla, mutta tämä edellyttäisi kyllä jo toimia VR:ltäkin, kun Pendolinoissa ei tällä hetkellä kulje rahti mukana.


Kunhan vapaa pääsy rataverkolle vain saadaan aikaiseksi, tämä on mahdollista VR Oy:stä riippumatta. Esim. Finnair voi tehdä sopimuksen vaikka Janin junat Oy:n kanssa. Ja koska Janin junat Oy on halukas palvelemaan asiakkaitaan mahdollisimman hyvin saadakseen paljon asiakkaita, se järjestää tämän palvelun mieluusti. Matkustajat voivat sitten valita vapaasti, kantavatko kapsäkkinsä itse Pendolinoissa lisähinnalla vain antavatko kantamuksensa kuljetusliikkeen hoitoon ilman eri maksua jo Tampereella.

Niillä Pendolinoasiakkailla on tietenkin kiire ja ne tarvitsevat nopean yhteyden kentälle, jotta siellä jää aikaa check-iniin ja laukkujen luovutukseen. Janin palvelujunalla ei ole niin kiire. Se voi lähteä Pendon jälkeen ja tulla perille vielä myöhemmin Pendon saavuttua.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Minun mielessä on koko ajan ollut eräänlaisena itsestäänselvyytenä, että jos pääradan oikaisu toteutetaan, sillä ajettaisiin Lentokenttä-Express -vuoroja


Lentokenttä-Express -vuoroja voisi ajaa jo kehärataakin pitkin, jos kehäradalle tehtäisiin (eritasoinen) yhteys pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteilta. Sitä selviteltiinkin silloin, kun mietittiin, pitääkö yhteyttä kaukoliikenneraiteilta rakentaa. Ongelmaksi tuli, että pelkkiä lentomatkustajia varten ei kannata ajaa junaa kovin usein, vaan vuoroväli olisi luokkaa 30 min. Sitten taas usein on nopeampaa mennä normaalilla kehäradan paikallisjunalla kuin odotella seuraavaa Expressiä. Jos Express vielä yleiseurooppalaiseen tyyliin hinnoiteltaisiin pilviin, valitsisivat omalla rahalla matkustavat ennemmin normaalit paikallisjunat jo ihan hinnan takia.

----------


## Epa

Aina toisinaan pääsee Helsinki-Vantaallakin siirtymään lähtöportilta bussikyydillä koneeseen. Voisiko Cityterminaalin toiminnan hahmottaa myös samalla ajatuksella, että lähtöselvitetyt ja turvatarkastetut lentomatkustajat kuljetetaan Cityterminaalista bussilla suoraan koneelle asti? Aikataulutettu yhteys helpottaisi matkailijan perushuolta siitä, milloin on oikea aika lähteä keskikaupungilta lentokenttää kohti. 

Lentokentällä matkustajan ainoa tehtävä olisi siirtyä linja-autosta koneeseen. Lentoasemalle johtavan radan valmistuttua tämä viimeinen vaihe voi olla vaikeampi toteuttaa. Mutta rataa odotellessa olisi mielenkiintoisen välivaiheen aika.

----------


## jhaarni

> Voisiko Cityterminaalin toiminnan hahmottaa myös samalla ajatuksella, että lähtöselvitetyt ja turvatarkastetut lentomatkustajat kuljetetaan Cityterminaalista bussilla suoraan koneelle asti?


Mitään en tiedä, mutta pelkään että kenttäalueelle ei tieliikenteessä olevilla busseilla ole mitään asiaa. Tunteeko joku paremmin lakeja ynnä määräyksiä?

- Janne

----------


## Jykke

> Mitään en tiedä, mutta pelkään että kenttäalueelle ei tieliikenteessä olevilla busseilla ole mitään asiaa. Tunteeko joku paremmin lakeja ynnä määräyksiä?



Sen verran mitä olen kuullut lentokoneiden parissa työskentelevältä kaveriltani niin lentokentällä ajamiseen vaaditaan jonkinsortin erikoiskoulutus ja ajoneuvoissa on oltava aina kesärenkaat.

----------


## Jykke

Tekniikka & Talous lehden uutiskommentissa ehdotetaan Magneettijunaa Helsinki-Vantaalle. 

http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/doc.te?f_id=1233211&

Jos hintaluokkaa on sama kuin Münchenissä niin samalla hinnallahan saisi varmaan jo pääradan, kehäradan ja metron rakenettua samalla hinnalla lentoasemalle.

----------


## sane

> Tekniikka & Talous lehden uutiskommentissa ehdotetaan Magneettijunaa Helsinki-Vantaalle.


Tuohan olisi liikenteellisesti aivan älytön ratkaisu, ellei magneettijunaa samalla jatkettaisi vähintään Tampereelle, mielellään myös Turkuun, ja ehkä itä-Suomeenkin päin. En nimittäin usko liikenteen olevan näin suurta Helsingin keskustan ja lentokentän välillä, pääkaupunkiseudun lentomatkustajat nimittäin uskoakseni jakaantuvat melko tasaisesti seudulle, jolloin ainoa muutos käytännössä olisi keskustan muuttumista eräänlaiseksi pisteeksi jonne matkustajat joutuvat jokatapauksessa tulemaan. Eikä etäisyys ole niin suuri, että vaihdollinen yhteys kannattaisi. Pääkaupungin lentomatkustajia palvelisi marja-rata tämän takia huomattavasti paremmin.

Myöskään en usko matkuksen olevan tarpeeksi suuri tällaiselle radalle edes Suomen suurimpien kaupunkien välillä, joten nykyistä rataverkkoa kehittämällä saataisiin varmasti selvästi suurempi hyöty. Eli päärata lentokentän kautta, myöskin rantarata tätä kautta. Sitten olemassaolevien ratojen nopeuksien nosto, niin päästäisiin jo pitkälle. Pääkaupunkiseudun lentomatkustajia varten sitten marja-rata ja/tai jonkinlainen ratikkayhteys.

----------


## petteri

Kahdella miljardilla saisi esimerkiksi TGV-tasoisen (320 km/h) suurnopeusradan Rautatieasema - Pasila - Lentoasema - Tampere. 

Vaikka ehkä Muenchenissä rakennetaan aika vaikeilla alueilla?

----------


## omp

> Tekniikka & Talous lehden uutiskommentissa ehdotetaan Magneettijunaa Helsinki-Vantaalle.


Meinasin joskus piruuttani heittää tuollaisen idean ilmoille, mutta että tosissaan...

Huh huh.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vaikka ehkä Muenchenissä rakennetaan aika vaikeilla alueilla?


Enpä tiedä. En ole perehtynyt suunniteltuun linjaukseen, mutta nykyinen S8 ainakin kulkee pääosin peltojen poikki. Kaiketi Maglev vaatii jonkin paalutuksen sellaisessa hetteikössä, mutta en osaa pitää seutua maailmanluokassa mitattuna mitenkään erityisen vaikeana rakentaa. Ehkä jollain on perusteltu päinvastainen näkemys?

Jotenkin minulle tulee sellainen tunne, että Münchenin Maglev on enemmän teollisuuspolitiikkaa kuin liikennehanke. Olisi sinne kentälle saatu varmasti tavallisella junallakin ihan riittävän nopea yhteys, ainakin nopeampi kuin pysähtelevä S8, jolla kestää n. 40 min Ostbahnhofille ja joitakin minuutteja pidempään Marienplatzille tai päärautatieasemalle.

----------


## 339-DF

Pitäiskös vinkata Kiskokselle tuosta maglevista? Siitähän saisi SuperLiitynnän kun tekisi tuollaisen pk-seudun liikennejärjestlemän rungoksi. Asemat vain Matinkylään, Tikkurilaan ja Itikseen sekä Rautatientorille ja sitten vaan tehokasta bussiliityntää joka puolelta seutua noille kolmelle kaukoasemalle. Johan saataisiin rahaa palamaan vielä enemmän kuin kiskoksen metrohaaveissa, ja palvelu olisi vielä huonompaa kuin metroliitynnöissä. Oikea kiskoksen unelma!  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Jotenkin minulle tulee sellainen tunne, että Münchenin Maglev on enemmän teollisuuspolitiikkaa kuin liikennehanke.



Noin taitaa olla. Maglevia halutaan myydä ja sitä varten tarvitaan tuotantokäytössä oleva rata.

Maglev on kuitenkin lentoliikennettä ekologisempi. Ja nopeampi kuin muut junat, huippunopeus on luokkaa 400 - 550 km/h. Vaikka meluongelmia varmaan riittää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Noin taitaa olla. Maglevia halutaan myydä ja sitä varten tarvitaan tuotantokäytössä oleva rata.
> 
> Maglev on kuitenkin lentoliikennettä ekologisempi. Ja nopeampi kuin muut junat, huippunopeus on luokkaa 400 - 550 km/h. Vaikka meluongelmia varmaan riittää.


Maglev kannattaisi juuri siksi ennemmin rakentaa Münchenin kaupungista Frankfurtin lentokentälle asti, josta kansainvälisten lentojen tarjonta on Münchenin kenttää parempi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> En nimittäin usko liikenteen olevan näin suurta Helsingin keskustan ja lentokentän välillä, pääkaupunkiseudun lentomatkustajat nimittäin uskoakseni jakaantuvat melko tasaisesti seudulle, jolloin ainoa muutos käytännössä olisi keskustan muuttumista eräänlaiseksi pisteeksi jonne matkustajat joutuvat jokatapauksessa tulemaan.


Vaikka lentomatkustajat eivät hajaantuisikaan, heitä on vain 12,5 miljoonaa vuodessa. Muutamien kymmenien vuosien päästä lentomatkustajia taidettiin ennustaa olevan "jopa" 20 miljoonaa. Metrolla tehdään nyt 56 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa. Siitä kaupunkiliikenteen mittakaavaa.

----------


## vompatti

> Maglev on kuitenkin lentoliikennettä ekologisempi.


Kohta on lentomatkustaminen tosi ekologista, kun matkat kentältä keskustaan voi matkustaa maglevilla.

Eikös Münchenissäkin ole päässyt ICE-junalla kentältä keskustaan? Eikö tällöin maglevin rakentaminen olekin päällekäinen hanke ja kolmas junayhteys lentokentälle?

----------


## SD202

> Eikös Münchenissäkin ole päässyt ICE-junalla kentältä keskustaan? Eikö tällöin maglevin rakentaminen olekin päällekäinen hanke ja kolmas junayhteys lentokentälle?


Kyse ei ole Münchenistä vaan Saksan suurimmasta lentokentästä eli Frankfurt am Mainin lentoasemasta. Siellä on myös kaukoliikenteelle rautatieasema, josta pääsee ICE -junalla kaupungin keskustan lisäksi myös vaikkapa Kölniin. Lisäksi S-Bahn -linjat S8 ja S9 tarjoavat paikallisliikenteen rautatieasemalta hyvät yhteydet Frankfurt am Mainin keskustaan.

Münchenin lentoasemalta pääsee tosiaan kaupungin keskustaan "vain" S-Bahn -linjoilla S1 (München-Laimin kautta) ja S8 (Ostbahnhofin kautta). Taitaa Frankfurt am Mainin lentoasema olla tällä hetkellä ainoa Saksan lentokentistä, jonne pääsee myös kaukojunalla.

----------


## omp

> Taitaa Frankfurt am Mainin lentoasema olla tällä hetkellä ainoa Saksan lentokentistä, jonne pääsee myös kaukojunalla.


Köln/Bonnin lentokentälle on myös kaukojunayhteydet.

----------


## Antero Alku

Eikös Düsseldorfin kentän asemalta myös pääse kaukojuniin? Olen ainakin itse päässyt. Asemalle matkustetaan riippuradalla, mutta ei asema sen kauempana terminaaleista ole kuin monilla muillakaan kentillä, joilla asema ei ole suoraan terminaalin alla.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikös Düsseldorfin kentän asemalta myös pääse kaukojuniin?


Kyllä. Kaukojunien asema on siellä tosiaan vähän itse terminaalialueen ulkopuolella, S-Bahnille sen sijaan on asema suoraan terminaalin alla.

----------


## SD202

> Eikös Düsseldorfin kentän asemalta myös pääse kaukojuniin? Olen ainakin itse päässyt. Asemalle matkustetaan riippuradalla, mutta ei asema sen kauempana terminaaleista ole kuin monilla muillakaan kentillä, joilla asema ei ole suoraan terminaalin alla.


Tjoo, oikeassa olet. Düsseldorfin lentoasemalla on kaksi aivan erillistä juna-asemaa (no, niin on periaatteessa Frankfurt am Mainin lentoasemallakin). Düsseldorfin lentoaseman paikallisjuna-asema (Düsseldorf Flughafen Terminal) on lähempänä lentoasemaa ja kaukojuna-asema (Düsseldorf Flughafen) on puolestaan riippuratayhteyden päässä lentoasemalta.

Nordrhein-Westfalen -osavaltion junakartta selventänee tilannetta:
http://www.vrr.de/imperia/md/content...splan_2007.pdf

Ja näyttääpä tuon saman kartan mukaan Köln-Bonn -lentokentälle nykyään pääsevän myös -ICE -junalla. Nopeaa on ollut kehitys Köln-Bonn -lentokentällä, kun kolme vuotta sitten lentoasema oli pelkkien bussiyhteyksien varassa.

----------


## Albert

Mikkelin kentälle olisi helppo järjestää junayhteys. Vähän soraa vain Savonradan viereen. Sitten kyltti pystyyn, että Mikkeli-Flughafen. No kiitoradan alitus pitäisi järjestää betonitunnelissa kulkevalla kumipyöräautomaattimetrokevytraitiovaunulla. Varmaan riittäisi varikko vain radan toiseen päähän.

----------


## Epa

Kuopio/Siilinjärvi/Rissalan lentokentän erottaa pääradasta pieni järvenkaistale. Sinnehän saisi Bond-elokuvan tyyppisen järvenylityksen moottoriveneellä lentokentältä junaradalle. Tosin Kuopion lentokentälle on erittäin pioneerihenkisenä hankkena tekeillä lentoaseman oma järvisatama, josta olisi tilaus- ja reittipohjaisia jatkoyhteyksiä vesitse.

----------


## Epa

Lentokentän järvisataman on määrä valmistua niinkin pian kuin kuluvan vuoden lopulla. http://www.finavia.fi/lentoasema_kuo...news&nid=69177

----------


## kemkim

> Myöskään en usko matkuksen olevan tarpeeksi suuri tällaiselle radalle edes Suomen suurimpien kaupunkien välillä, joten nykyistä rataverkkoa kehittämällä saataisiin varmasti selvästi suurempi hyöty. Eli päärata lentokentän kautta, myöskin rantarata tätä kautta. Sitten olemassaolevien ratojen nopeuksien nosto, niin päästäisiin jo pitkälle. Pääkaupunkiseudun lentomatkustajia varten sitten marja-rata ja/tai jonkinlainen ratikkayhteys.


Ehkä Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä tällainen ratkaisu olisi perusteltua. Jos matka-aika saataisiin tarpeeksi pieneksi, niin matkustajia voisi riittää tällä reitillä kattamaan investointikustannukset. Helsingin ja Tallinnan väli olisi toinen, mitä voisi miettiä. Helsinki-Tampere -välillä olisi nyt tärkeintä tehdä rata niin hyväksi, että ainakaan geometria tai radan kunto ei estä suuria nopeuksia tavanomaisella junakalustolla. Pendolino ajaa tuolla välillä 220 km/h (vai ajaako vielä?), mutta jos jostain saataisiin Pendolino, jonka huippunopeus on vaikka 300 km/h, mitä muutoksia se tältä radalta vaatisi? Kolmannen raiteen?

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...mutta jos jostain saataisiin Pendolino, jonka huippunopeus on vaikka 300 km/h, mitä muutoksia se tältä radalta vaatisi? Kolmannen raiteen?


Sellaisia Pendolinoja voi ostaa vaikka Ranskasta, niiden nimi on TGV.  :Smile:  

Kuten aiemmin selvitin, ongelma on junien nopeusero, ei nopeus sinänsä. Siinä mielessä olet aivan oikeassa ehdottaessasi kolmatta raidetta. Jotta TGV:t eivät sotkisi muuta liikennettä, ne on pantava omalle radalleen. Juuri siksi Keski-Eurooppaan on rakennettu nopeiden junien erillinen rataverkko.

Kolmannella raiteella TGV-rata olisi yksiraiteinen, mitä meillä pidetään kirosanana. Mutta jospa TGV:t toimivat aikataulussaan toisin kuin Pendot, niin ei yksiraiteisuus mikään ongelma ole. Radallahan ei ajaisi eri nopeuden junia, jolloin kohtaukset on helppo järjestää.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Yle uutisoi tänään: Helsinki-Vantaalle suunnitellaan kaukojunayhteyttä

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Yle uutisoi tänään: Helsinki-Vantaalle suunnitellaan kaukojunayhteyttä



Otsikko on kyllä ihan oikein, suunta väärä. Enpähän itse ainakaan haluaisi Savosta tullessani kiertää melkein koko Vantaata. Tai voihan se olla, että rataa on tarkoitus tehdä Aviapoliksen asemalta suoraan Pasilaan.

----------


## pehkonen

no miksei alunperin linjattu oikorataa kiertämään kentän kautta?

----------


## petteri

> no miksei alunperin linjattu oikorataa kiertämään kentän kautta?


Oikorata kulkee Keravalta Lahteen eli alkaa vasta paljon lentokentän pohjoispuolelta. Pasila - Kerava välille ei oikoradan yhteydessä rakennettu uutta rataa. 

Lentokentän kaukoliikenneradassa on kyse Pasila - Kerava osuudesta.

----------


## bussijussivantaa

> siitä Sandbackan pellon poikki Ylästöntien alapuolta, siitä kaartaen Lentoasemantien vasenta reunaa jossa on koko matkan noin 20-50 metrin kaistale joutomaata, Jumbonkin kohdalla on tilaa ainakin se 20 metriä. Tunneliin rata sukeltaisi joko Ilmakehän tai Ilmailutien kohdilla, maankäytöstä riippuen. , eivätkä kaarresäteetkään tule liian pieniksi. Ainoastaan ne maiseman suojelukohteet ovat kysymysmerkki.


Aattelin vaan ihan uteliaisuuttani, kysyä alueella itse asuvana, missä tuota joutomaata on, mitä esität.

Itse osallistun tähän keskusteluun ensimmäistä kertaa, enkä pidä itseäni asiantuntijana, mutta keskustelut mitä täällä ja metro-osiossa käydään ovat todella mielenkiintoisia, että näiden lukemiseen ja miettimiseen kuluu usein pitkiäkin toveja jopa tunteja.

----------


## LateZ

Itse olen käyttänyt Tikkurilan asemaa jo ennenkuin R-juna pysähtyi siellä. Turenkiin mentäessä oli vaihdettava K-junasta Keravalla. Kaukojuniin on pikkuhiljaa alkanut nousta huomattavia matkustajajoukkoja. Sen sijaan lentomatkustajien kulkeminen on ajoittaista ja satunnaista; myönnettäköön silti heidänkin määränsä lisääntyvän jatkuvasti. 

Itse kokisin hyvinkin harmillisena sen, jos Tikkurilaan hankkiutuminen ei enää riittäisikään kaukojunaan pääsyyn. Jo paikallisjuna Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle tekee junalla kulkemisen ihmisille helpommaksi. Kentältä pääsee isoimpiin Etelä-Suomen kaupunkeihin taajaan busseilla moottoriteitä; linja-auto vie myös Helsingin keskustaan. Kehärata tuo kiskoliikenteen niille, jotka arvostavat sen helppoutta tai joiden määränpää tai hyvä vaihtopaikka sattuu olemaan sen varrella.

Kehärata riittää mielestäni jo pitkäksi aikaa ja kaukoliikenteen siirron suunnittelemisen lopettaminen antaa mahdollisuuden kehittää sekä Tikkurilan asemasta että sen liityntäliikenteestä toimivan paketin. Pääradan kapasiteettiongelmat toki ovat todellisia, mutta ajoittuvat vain muutamaan ruuhkatuntiin. Muina aikoina voidaan ajaa ymmärtääkseni helpostikin pääradalle kaksi kaukojunaa ja kaksi lähijunaa sekä oikoradalle kaksi kaukojunaa ja lähijuna. Tuo liikennemäärä riittää ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella tulevaisuudessakin. Keravalta eteenpäin kummallakin radalla on tilaa lisäliikenteelle, jota voidaan hyvinkin monenlaisin keinoin järjestää (vaikkapa muutaman K-junan jatkaminen ruuhka-aikaan Lahteen tai muuttaminen T-junaksi toisi lisää liikennettä mikäli kalustoa piisaa). Lentokenttärataa järkevämmin rahat voisi upottaa vaikka maan alle (pisara).

Tyydyttävät liikenneolot voidaan järjestää ilmankin, että matkojani Tikkurilasta  kaukojunalla eteenpäin hankaloitetaan. Tikkurila sentään on keskus, lentokenttä on syrjäseutua josssain Seutulassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pääradan kapasiteettiongelmat toki ovat todellisia, mutta ajoittuvat vain muutamaan ruuhkatuntiin. Muina aikoina voidaan ajaa ymmärtääkseni helpostikin pääradalle kaksi kaukojunaa ja kaksi lähijunaa sekä oikoradalle kaksi kaukojunaa ja lähijuna.


Mutta kun se ruuhkatunnin liikenne on mitoittava liikenne, jonka mukaan suunnitellaan. Joustavalla työajalla on yritetty juuri sitä, että "älkää piitatko ruuhkatunnin ahtaudesta, vaan matkustakaa muulloin." Työajan joustojen pelivara on käytännössä jo käytetty. Yritysten on toimittava yhtäaikaisesti suuri osa päivästä, joten työmatkoja ei voi enää enempää hajoittaa ajallisesti.

Kauko- ja paikallisliikenteellä on olennainen ero siinä, että kaukoliikenne rytmittyy viikonpäivien, ei vuorokaudenaikojen mukaan. Paikallisliikenne taas päinvastoin pääasiassa vuorokaudenaikojen ja vähäisessä määrin viikonpäivien mukaan. Jos ja kun kaukojunissa on enemmän kysyntää lentokentälle kuin Tikkurilaan ja paikallisjunissa taas päinvastoin, ratasuunnittelu on tehtävä tästä lähtökohdasta.

Kaikkein typerimpään lopputulokseenhan päädytään, jos tehdään kuten "virallisesti" halutaan. Silloin meillä on Vantaan metro Martinlaaksosta lentokentän pysäköintialueen kautta Tikkurilaan, Helsingin metro Töölön kautta lentokentälle ja paikallisliikenteen toiset lisäraiteet rakennettuna Pasilasta Tikkurilaan. Eli kaikki on väärin. Sekä paikallis- että kaukoliikenne kulkevat siellä, missä niitä ei tarvita. Ja rahaa on käytetty maksimaalinen määrä.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Antero Alkun kommenttia on vaikea ymmärtää, mitä tulee metroon ja kehärataan. Toisaalta en ole yllättynyt, kun on lukenut kaiken, mitä mies on aiemmin sanonut.

Kehäradan ajatuksena on tarjota kattavasti, ainakin 6-18 välisenä aikana (oma käsitykseni) 10 minuutin välein junayhteys Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle. Kehäradan avulla lentoasema kytketään raideliikenteen piiriin ja kaukojunista on vaihtoyhteys Tikkurilassa lentoaseman suuntaan, matka-aika on 8 min Tikkurilasta. Kehärata on hanke, jollaisia Eurooppa on pullollaan ja joiden on nähty toimivan hyvin. Frankfurt, München, Pariisi, Kööpenhamina ja monet Helsinginkin kokoiset kaupungit ovat halunneet paikallisjunaliikenteen lentoasemilleen. Pariisissa perustetaan tämän lisäksi pikapaikallisjuna Gare de l'estin ja CDG2:n välille http://www.cdgexpress.equipement.gouv.fr/

Kehärata tulee todelliseen tarpeeseen, koska se eurooppalaisten esikuviensa tavoin kytkee radan varren kaikki asemat isoon silmukkaan ja helpottaa liikkumista merkittävästi, ääriesimerkkinä otettakoon Huopalahti tai vaikkapa Puistola, joista syntyy vaihdoton yhteys lentoasemalle. Vastaavasti esimerkiksi Jokerilinja täydentää kehäradan tarjontaa Oulunkylässä ja liikkuminen helpottuu sitäkin kautta. Tämän lisäksi Kehärata on asuntopoliittinen hanke, joka tukee nk. Marja-Vantaa-hanketta, eikä suinkaan mitään pysäköintialuetta. Aviapoliksen aseman toteutuminen tukee www.aviapolis.fi hanketta ja parantaa alueen saavutettavuutta, nykyään alueella olevat rämeiköt ja pusikot saavat armeliaimman lopun ja ne päätyvät harvesterin kitaan. Kehärata tukee siis asuntopolitiikkaa, metropolipolitiikkaa, vahvistaa "lentokenttäkaupunkia" (ks Laakso&Loikkanen, Kaupunkitalous), parantaa lentoaseman imagoa nostaen sen statusta sekä parantaa huomattavasti lentoaseman saavutettavuutta. Nykyinen 615-ratkaisu on ahdas, epämiellyttävä ja täysin antiikkinen periytyen jostakin Sirolan ajoilta. Uudet upeat Flirt-junat sekä uudistetut "Samit" tarjoavat keskieurooppalaisenkin mukaan kohtalaisen yhteyden kentälle ja köröttely Hämeentien ruuhkissa loppuu. Samoin bussin 61 kokeneena voin vakuuttaa, että parhaimmassa tapauksessa kun on hiukan isompi porukka ja lastenvaunut, niin matkustaminen kentälle on yhtä h-tiä, bussin matka-aika kentälle on kohtuuttomat 20min ja siihen sekoittuu paljon Vantaan sisäistä liikennettä. Vähin mitä YTV voisi tehdä olisi asettaa ennen Kehärataa liikenteeseen "61X"-linjan, joka olisi tahdistettu pikajuniin ja liikennöisi useita kertoja tunnissa suoraan Tikkurilasta kentälle. Antero: Kehärata ja tulevaisuuden lentokenttämetro menevät juuri siellä, missä on ihmisiäkin ja typerintä olisi jättää ne tekemättä.

----------


## vompatti

> Antero Alkun kommenttia on vaikea ymmärtää, mitä tulee metroon ja kehärataan. Toisaalta en ole yllättynyt, kun on lukenut kaiken, mitä mies on aiemmin sanonut.


Minun mielestäni Anteron kommentti on järkevä ja ymmärrettävä. Kehäradan liikenne on niin vähäistä, että rata voitaisiin korvata vaikka maanpäällisellä raitiotiellä. Asematon lentokenttämetro tiedetään vähäliikenteiseksi ja siten tarpeettomaksi. Lentokentän kautta pitäisi ajaa kaukoliikenne, jolloin lentomatkustajilta jäisi yksi junanvaihto pois ja turhat Tampere-Helsinki lennot voitaisiin lakkauttaa. Tällöin kaukoliikenteen raiteet Pasilan ja Tikkurilan välillä vapautuisivat paikallisliikenteelle eikä uusia raiteita tarvitsisi rakentaa.




> Kehäradan ajatuksena on tarjota kattavasti, ainakin 6-18 välisenä aikana (oma käsitykseni) 10 minuutin välein junayhteys Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle. Kehäradan avulla lentoasema kytketään raideliikenteen piiriin ja kaukojunista on vaihtoyhteys Tikkurilassa lentoaseman suuntaan, matka-aika on 8 min Tikkurilasta.


Kehäradan alkuperäinen tarkoitus ei todellakaan ollut tarjota junayhteyttä lentokentälle vaan tarkoituksena oli kasvattaa alueen peltojen ja metsien arvoa. Jos Kehärata rakennetaan, pitäisi valtion verottaa arvonnousu maanomistajilta. Miksi kaukojunien matkustajille pitää tarjota vaihdollista yhteyttä lentoasemalle? Eikö parempaa palvelua olisi ajaa kaukojunat lentokentän kautta?

----------


## petteri

> Minun mielestäni Anteron kommentti on järkevä ja ymmärrettävä. Kehäradan liikenne on niin vähäistä, että rata voitaisiin korvata vaikka maanpäällisellä raitiotiellä. Asematon lentokenttämetro tiedetään vähäliikenteiseksi ja siten tarpeettomaksi. Lentokentän kautta pitäisi ajaa kaukoliikenne, jolloin lentomatkustajilta jäisi yksi junanvaihto pois ja turhat Tampere-Helsinki lennot voitaisiin lakkauttaa. Tällöin kaukoliikenteen raiteet Pasilan ja Tikkurilan välillä vapautuisivat paikallisliikenteelle eikä uusia raiteita tarvitsisi rakentaa.



Minusta Kehärata ja Helsingin seudun pohjoisen kaukoliikenneaseman siirtäminen Tikkurilasta Helsinki-Vantaalle sopivat hankkeina hyvin yhteen. Jos pohjoinen rautatieasema siirtyy lentokentälle, nykyisin Tikkurilaa käyttävät Itä-Vantaan ja Pohjois-Helsingin matkustajat pitää kuljettaa sinne. Kehärata myös loisi yhteyden Vantaankosken radan varresta lentoasemalle ja kaukoliikenneasemalle. Jos kaukoliikenneasema ei siirry Helsinki-Vantaalle, kehäradan hyödyt jäävät pienemmiksi.

Toki jos siirryttäisiin Duo-kaluston käyttöön, osan kehäradasta voisi tehdä kevyemmäksi ja paremmin palvelevaksi. Pelkkä muusta infrasta erillinen ratikka ei vaikuta minusta hyvältä ratkaisulta. 

Niin kauan kun RHK:n raiteilla kulkee vain "junia", pitää rakentaa kehäradan tyyppisiä ratkaisuja. Asennemuutokselle olisi kyllä tilaa.

Siitä olen samaa mieltä, että lentokentän metro vaikuttaa  hinta-hyöty suhteeltaan tosi huonolta uuden kaukoliikenneradan rakentamiseen verrattuna.

----------


## -Epex82-

Mielenkiintoista. Joukkoliikenneharrastelijat asettavat kyseenalaiseksi koko RHK:n asiatuntemukset, kaikki poliitikot ovat väärässä ja vain JLF:n kirjoittajat ovat oikeassa, aina ja iänkaikkisesti.

Antero Alku ja hänen pari frendiään ovat useaan otteeseen väittäneet tällä palstalla, kuten muissakin yhteyksissä, että kehärata on tarpeeton. Se on jännä väite, kun ajattelee sitä liikenteen määrää, joka lentokentälle suuntautuu. He eivät koskaan ole kommentoineet väitteitä lentokenttäkaupungin kasvusta, lentoliikenteen kasvusta tai asuntopolitiikasta. Ainoa argumentti on, että peltojen arvo nousee rakennusmaana. No sehän on tarkoituskin, Vantaa kaavoittaa alueelta maata, ja on tarkoitus saada aikaan uusi kaupunginosa ja tukea Helsingin seudun asuntopoliittisia tavoitteita. Radan vastustajat levittävät mielellään asian tiimoilta eriasteisia salaliittoreorioita. Kannattaisi perehtyä muualla maailmassa merkittäviin lentoasemiin, niiden liikenneyhteyksiin ja niiden ympärille syntyneisiin lentokenttä kaupunkeihin, lentoasemien taloudellinen merkitys on valtava. Siksi m.m München havittelee Transrapidia välille München Hbf-Lentoasema. 

Mihin perustuu väite kehäradan liikenteen vähäisyydestä? Missä sanotaan, että se on vähäistä. Lentoasemaa käyttää yli 12 milj matkustajaa vuodessa ja se tarvitsee kunnolliset liikenneyhteydet, ei kaukoliikennerata sulje pois kehärataa tai toisinpäin, on vain priorisoitava jotain. Saksalaistyyppinen Duo-ratkaisu voisi toki olla järkevä, mutta jos ajatellan nykyisiä järjestelmiä, niin tavallinenkin paikallisjuna on tosi hyvä vaihtoehto. Outoa, että nämä raitioliikenneharrastelijat eivät kommentoi sitä, millaisen parannuksen Huopalahden, Kannelmäen, Malminkartanon tai vaikkapa Tapanilan yhteyksiin kehärata tuo, se on sivuseikka, joka ei heitä kiinnosta tippaakaan.

Mikä on sitten ratikkaharrastelijoiden vaihtoehto? Hikinen, täysi ja hidas v61 Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle? Jos siis otan nopeimman junan, olen Tikkurilassa 15min keskustasta, odotan bussia esim 5min ja matkustan kentälle 20 minuuttia, niin se on parempi kuin kehärata? Samojen harrastusporukoiden mielestä 519 jne on kerrassaan yliveto, joka melkein korvaa kehäradan, joopa joo. Jos kehärata tulee, niin Itiksestä nopein reitti kentälle kulkee ensin jokerilla Ågeliin ja siitä junalla kentälle.

On aivan mieletöntä, miten paljon rataa vastustetaan, vaikka siitä on valtaville ihmisjoukoille ja isoille alueille hyötyä, kaikki paranee entisestään, kun tulee pisara,eli kahdeksikkolenkki. Tämän kaiken olisivat joukkoliikenneharrastelijat panemaan jäihin, oman ideologiansa takia. Samalla he ilmeisesti haluavat osoittaa, kuinka tyhmiä muualla on oltu, kun on rakennettu juna kentälle...heh

----------


## vompatti

> Joukkoliikenneharrastelijat asettavat kyseenalaiseksi koko RHK:n asiatuntemukset, kaikki poliitikot ovat väärässä ja vain JLF:n kirjoittajat ovat oikeassa, aina ja iänkaikkisesti.


Kummallinen johtopäätös. Ei täällä RHK:n asiantuntemusta ole kyseenalaistettu. RHK suunnittelee sitä, mitä ministerit ehdottavat. Harrastajat ainakin ottavat asioista kunnolla selvää, toisin kuin osa poliitikoista, jotka ovat jatkuvasti innokkaiden lobbaajien piirityksessä.




> Antero Alku ja hänen pari frendiään ovat useaan otteeseen väittäneet tällä palstalla, kuten muissakin yhteyksissä, että kehärata on tarpeeton. Se on jännä väite, kun ajattelee sitä liikenteen määrää, joka lentokentälle suuntautuu. Lentoasemaa käyttää yli 12 milj matkustajaa vuodessa ja se tarvitsee kunnolliset liikenneyhteydet, ei kaukoliikennerata sulje pois kehärataa tai toisinpäin, on vain priorisoitava jotain.


Eikö ole ristiriitaista kannattaa sekä kunnollisia liikenneyhteyksiä että kehärataa? Eikö kannattaisi priorisoida sitä hanketta, josta saa eniten hyötyä? Mielestäni kaukoliikenneradasta on eniten hyötyä; se tuo nopean yhteyden lentokentältä niin Helsinkiin kuin muuallekin Suomeen.

Harmi, kun minä en kuulu Anteron kavereihin.




> Radan vastustajat levittävät mielellään asian tiimoilta eriasteisia salaliittoreorioita.


Olisi kiva kuulla yksikin salaliittoteoria. Voisitko vaikka kertoa, missä tämän foorumin viestissä on mainittu näitä salaliittoteorioita?




> Jos siis otan nopeimman junan, olen Tikkurilassa 15min keskustasta, odotan bussia esim 5min ja matkustan kentälle 20 minuuttia, niin se on parempi kuin kehärata?


Miksi et matkusta suoralla bussilla keskustasta lentoasemalle? Se on aikataulun mukaan kolme minuuttia nopeampi kuin junayhteys Kehärataa pitkin. Muista, että Kehäradan junat pysähtelevät joka asemalla!




> He ilmeisesti haluavat osoittaa, kuinka tyhmiä muualla on oltu, kun on rakennettu juna kentälle...heh


Ei tällä foorumilla kai kukaan vastusta lentokentän raideyhteyttä. Täällä lähinnä keskustellaan siitä, mikä olisi paras vaihtoehto radan linjaukseksi. Eniten kannattajia taitaa olla ns. Pääradan siirtämisellä kulkemaan lentokentän kautta. Kehärata ja lentokenttämetro saavat hajaääniä.

----------


## Compact

> Mielenkiintoista. Joukkoliikenneharrastelijat asettavat kyseenalaiseksi koko RHK:n asiatuntemukset, kaikki poliitikot ovat väärässä ja vain JLF:n kirjoittajat ovat oikeassa, aina ja iänkaikkisesti.


Näinhän nuo tekevät. He myös luulevat tietävänsä ulkopuolisina asiat  parhaiten VR:n liikenteenhoidosta ja -suunnittelusta, junien kalustokierrosta, hallinnosta, markkinoinnista, tekniikasta, veturinkuljettajien palkasta, jopa ratapihojen vaihdekujien rakentamisesta, yms., yms... He ovat tyypillisiä ns. konsultteja, jotka eivät ole tehneet päivääkään oikeita töitä kyseisten tehtävien parissa. Tiedot ja taidot on kerätty erilaisten rautatieharrastuskerhojen jäsenyyksien yhteydessä. Ja kuuntelemalla ns. viisaiden miesten luentoja erilaisissa koulutuspaikoissa. Sekä lukemalla vieraitten kulttuurien lehtijuttuja, joita ovat kirjoittaneet etelämaalaiset vastaavilla taidoilla varustetut konsultit.

Ajattelenkin, että kyseiset henkilöt ovat omaan kapea-alaisuuteensa käpertyneitä lähestulkoon uskonnollisia johtajia, etten sanoisi herätysliikkeen evankelistoja.

Vastaavia kuulijansa pyörryksiin puhuvia taitavia sanankäyttäjiä lienevät olleet myös ns. Dubain metrokauppiaat. Mutta koska siihen uskonsuuntaukseen kuuluu toisenlainen lopullinen sanoma, he ovat täällä vääräoppisia.

----------


## vristo

> Vastaavia kuulijansa pyörryksiin puhuvia taitavia sanankäyttäjiä lienevät olleet myös ns. Dubain metrokauppiaat. Mutta koska siihen uskonsuuntaukseen kuuluu toisenlainen lopullinen sanoma, he ovat täällä vääräoppisia.


OT: Heh; tuo kalikka kalahtaa kalahtaa hieman minunkin nilkkaan  :Wink: . Ok, myönnetään, että nuo Dubain metro-jutut olivat osaltani hieman provo-hengessä tehtyjä. Ei kai se mitään, on sellaista ennenkin täällä ollut. Ja eihän mulla ole raideliikenne-asiantuntemustakaan, sillä olenhan toki bussiammattilainen. Siitä voinen puhua ja kirjoittaa jotain kokemuksestakin ja ammattitaidolla siis.

Mutta metrot on kivoja, samoin ratikat ja junat. Näin harrastajana siis.

Dubain metrokauppiaisiin kyllä luotan, kun taitavat olla japanilaiset alan ammattilaiset asialla ja siellä kyllä lienee kokemusta urbaanista raideliikenteestä suuressa mittakaavassakin (pitää korostaa, etten ole vielä henkilökohtaisesti Japanissa käynyt). 

Myös RHK:n Kehärata- sekä Pisara-selvityksien ja suunnitelmien ammattitaitoon luotan kyllä ja pidän niitä toteuttamisen arvoisina. Mutta, mitäpä minä todella niistä tiedän.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Antero Alku ja hänen pari frendiään ovat useaan otteeseen väittäneet tällä palstalla, kuten muissakin yhteyksissä, että kehärata on tarpeeton. Se on jännä väite, kun ajattelee sitä liikenteen määrää, joka lentokentälle suuntautuu.


Olen itsekin kritisoinut kehärataa, joten kommentoin nyt sitten tätäkin.

En laske itseäni Anteron kaveripiiriin. Emme ole tavanneet, ja tunnen Anteron vain hänen kirjoitustensa kautta, joissa puolestaan vakuuttaa perusteltu argumentointi, eivät ympäripyöreät väitteet tai vihjaukset suuntaan tai toiseen.

Pieni analyyttisyys ei haittaisi. Lentoaseman matkustajamäärä on fakta, mutta osa liikenteestä on puhdasta transit-liikennettä jolloin maaliikennettä ei tarvita. Toki maaliikenteellekin jää silti kelpo siivu hoidettavaksi, ja itse asiassa osa sisääntulevasta lentoliikenteestä voidaan oikeilla ratkaisuilla konvertoida maaliikenteeksi (esim. nopeilla junayhteyksillä suoraan lentoasemalle).

Seuraava kysymys on, mistä liikenne tulee. Osa tulee Helsingin keskustasta, osa muualta Helsingin seudulta ja osa Helsingin seudun ulkopuolelta. Aika harva loppujen lopuksi tarvitsee juuri kehäradan kaltaisen radan -- paljon suurempaa joukkoa palvelisi pääradan oikaisu: siihen verrattuna kehärata lienee parempi ratkaisu ainoastaan kehäradan varrella asuville (?). Jonkinlainen joukko on kiikunkaakun siinä puolivälissä että kumpikin vaihtoehto on yhtä hyvä.

Lentoasemalla käy toki väkeä töissä ja he tarvitsevat jonkinlaisen yhteyden päästäkseen sinne. Mutta aika naurettavaa olisi väittää, että pelkkä työmatkaliikenne edellyttää kehärataa -- varsinkin jos samalla viitataan kintaalla kauempaa tulevien matkustajien liikennetarpeisiin ja vaaditaan heitä vaihtamaan junaa. Vaihtamalla toteutettu kaukojunayhteys lentoasemalle ei jää paljonkaan paitsi siitä, että koko yhteyttä ei olisi olemassakaan: odotuksineen ja matkalaukkujen raahaamisineen se ei houkuta. Sen sijaan lentoasemalle päivittäin töihin kulkeva pystyy kyllä tekemään nopean vaihdon paikallisjunien kesken (tai paikallisjunasta lentoasemaexpressiin) eikä matka-aika siitä juuri pitene.

Kyse onkin lähinnä nirppanokkaisesta ja nurkkakuntaisesta suhtautumisesta, jossa Suomi päättyy jossain hiukan Kehä III:n takana ja asioita tarkastellaan yksinomaan Helsingin näkökulmasta. Tämä ei ole oikea lähestymistapa silloin kun hankkeita rahoitetaan valtakunnan verorahoilla. Toki jos YTV-kunnat päättävät rakentaa kehäradan kunnallisveroillaan (tai Vantaa tekee sen yksin), niin siitä vaan minun puolestani. Tosin olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että hyvin pientä hyötyjien joukkoa lukuunottamatta pääradan oikaisu olisi myös paikallisesti ajatellen parempi ratkaisu.




> He eivät koskaan ole kommentoineet väitteitä lentokenttäkaupungin kasvusta, lentoliikenteen kasvusta tai asuntopolitiikasta. Ainoa argumentti on, että peltojen arvo nousee rakennusmaana. No sehän on tarkoituskin, Vantaa kaavoittaa alueelta maata, ja on tarkoitus saada aikaan uusi kaupunginosa ja tukea Helsingin seudun asuntopoliittisia tavoitteita.


Tuo on elinkeino- ja tonttipolitiikkaa. Miksi niitä pitäisi tehdä liikennepolitiikkaan osoitetuilla varoilla? Paitsi tietysti siksi, että elinkeinopolitiikka on paikallista ja liikennepolitiikka valtakunnallista: saadaan lisää maksajia omalle paikalliselle hyödylle.

Salaliittoteorioita esittämättäkin tulee mieleen kysyä, miksi kehäratahanketta ajetaan kuin käärmettä pyssyyn väkisin (kenellä on suurin intressi tähän?) ja toisaalta pääradan oikaisu on julkisuudessa (tätä foorumia lukuunottamatta) vaiettu täysin kuoliaaksi? Ei kyse ole siitä, että yksi hanke olisi erinomaisen hyvä ja toinen niin huono ettei siitä kannata edes keskustella. Mielestäni pääradan oikaisu on tarkoituksella vaiettu kuoliaaksi, koska se nähdään liian vahvaksi uhaksi kehäradalle, jota joku (kukin kysyköön itseltään kuka) haluaa.

Loppujen lopuksi ei kai kukaan täällä vastusta rataa lentoasemalle vaan kaikki haluavat vain mahdollisimman hyvän vastineen rahoille eli hyödyn tulee jakautua jotenkin järkevällä tavalla mahdollisimman laajalle eikä ensisijaisesti palvella jotain paikallisia tai yksityisiä intressejä.




> Kannattaisi perehtyä muualla maailmassa merkittäviin lentoasemiin, niiden liikenneyhteyksiin ja niiden ympärille syntyneisiin lentokenttä kaupunkeihin, lentoasemien taloudellinen merkitys on valtava. Siksi m.m München havittelee Transrapidia välille München Hbf-Lentoasema.


Hieman naiivi epäilys, ettei olisi perehdytty. Mistäpä luulet, että nämä ideat alunperin saavat alkunsa? Kyllä ne tulevat siitä, että ihmiset matkustavat maailmalla ja näkevät miten ulkomailla tehdään asioita toisinaan paljon paremmin kuin Suomessa. Huom. ulkomailla tehdään toisinaan kyllä asioita myös huonommin kuin meillä, mutta oppia kannattaa tietysti ottaa parhaista ratkaisuista -- ja olisi aika epärealistista kuvitella että Suomessa kaikki asiat tehtäisiin koko ajan maailmanmitassa absoluuttisesti parhaalla tavalla.

Münchenin tapauksessakin kannattaa kysyä kenen etua maglev palvelee. Epäilen vahvasti että kyseessä on teollisuuspolitiikka eikä liikennepolitiikka. Matka S8:lla kestää n. 40 minuuttia keskustasta lentoasemalle, mutta eipä tuo mahdoton aika ole, kun on monituiset kerrat tullut ko. junassa istuttua. Ainakin matka-aika on tarkkaan ennakoitavissa, toisin kuin taksimatkan vaatima aika.

Niin muuten: jos haluat esimerkin siitä, miten kaukojunat (tai tässä tapauksessa TGV:t) johdetaan lentoaseman kautta, niin käväisepä Pariisissa Roissy-Charles de Gaullen kentällä katsomassa kentän rautatieasemaa. Sieltä on suoraan yhteydet ympäri Ranskaa, mikä vaikuttaa jo suoraan maan lentoliikenteeseen siten, että se pikkuhiljaa korvautuu käytännössä yhtä nopealla mutta ekologisemmalla junaliikenteellä. Pariisin ongelma on se, että siellä ei ole yhtä keskusasemaa ja näin ollen maan laidalta toiselle kulkevat junat eivät voi kulkea Pariisin keskustan kautta vaan ne kiertävät Pariisin, poiketen samalla lentoasemalla. Pariisi -- muu Ranska -junavuorot ovat siten erillisiä muu Ranska -- muu Ranska -junavuoroista, mutta siellä liikenteen volyymit ovat niin suuret että kumpiakin kannattaa ajaa erikseen. Suomessa on mahdollisuus ajaa haluttaessa kaikki kaukojunat Vantaan lentoaseman kautta, jolloin saataisiin samat hyödyt kuin Ranskassa, ja lisäksi se hyöty ettei tarvitsisi ajaa tarkoitusta varten eri vuoroja vaan sama vuorotarjonta hoitaisi sekä muu Suomi -- Helsinki että muu Suomi -- lentoasema -yhteydet. Sehän olisi aivan täydellinen ratkaisu: kopioitu ulkomailta, mutta parantaen! Toki tällaisia ratkaisuja on muuallakin, joten tarvitsee vain valita mitä aspekteja kopioidaan mistäkin, ja miten parannellaan.

----------


## Compact

> ...pääradan oikaisu olisi myös paikallisesti ajatellen parempi ratkaisu.


Pysähdyin oikein miettimään, että mihinkä nyt suoraa rataa voi vielä oikoa.

Kirjoituksessa olikin juttu niin, että pääradalle tehtäisiinkin kietaisu ja oikein reilun mittainen. Kietaisu on oikaisun vastakohta kun valmista linjausta muutetaan. Toisaalta koska vanha suora Päärata jää paikoilleen, sitä rataa ei faktisesti kietaista, eikä ainakaan oikaista, vaan kyseessä olisi upouusi rataosuus.

Uuden radan voisi nimetä vaikka Kenttäradaksi Pääradan, Kehäradan, Rantaradan (alunperin Rannikkoradan) ja Oikoradan tyyliä matkien... Kenttäradoista olisi valmiiksi olemassa suomeksi julkaistuja rakennusnormejakin  :Wink:

----------


## vompatti

> Pysähdyin oikein miettimään, että mihinkä nyt suoraa rataa voi vielä oikoa.


Oikaisu ei varmasti ole oikea suomenkielen sana tässä viestiketjussa tarkoitetulla Pääradan linjaamisella lentokentän kautta. Voisiko Compact tai joku muu kielenhuollon erikoisosaaja ehdottaa sopivaa sanaa?

Karttakirjaa katsomalla voi ainakin kuvitella, että yhteys Helsingistä (esim. jostain Vantaanjoen kohdalta) lentoaseman kautta jonnekin Jokelan tai Hyvinkään tienoille on lyhyempi kuin nykyinen rautatie. Mutta kuinka paljon lyhyempi?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kun karttaa katsoo, päärata tekee todella nätin polvekkeen itään päin ja sitä tosiaankin voisi oikaista. Tosin silloin lentokentältä pitäisi jatkaa Hyvinkäälle asti jotta oikaisusta voisi puhua. Luontevinta olisi tietenkin, että uusi kaukoliikennerata jatkaisi Lentoasemalta siihen kohtaan missä Oikorata erkanee pääradasta. Tälloin uusi rata olisi suunnilleen yhtä pitkä kuin nykyinen. Tietenkin tällaisessa projektissa täytyy varata mahdollusuus joskus tulevaisuudessa jatkaa uutta rataa suoraan Hyvinkäälle.

Ja sitten tähän valitukseen asiantuntemuksesta: tämä on KESKUSTELUFOORUMI. Ei se riitä täällä että sanoo että nuo RHK:n tai vaikka minkä asiantuntijat varmasti ovat viisaita ja tietävät mitä tekevät. Vaikka oman ymmärryksen mukaan ei asiat näin menisikään. Jos tuosta lähtee, niin on ihan turha edes keskustella mistään kun tietenkin aina on jossain joku joka ymmärtää asian paremmin tai on viisaampi. Mutta minä ainakin lähden siitä että vaikka ymmärrykseni olisi vaatimatonta, se on omaani eikä minulla muuta ole. Mutta kun kaikki lähtevät omasta ymmärryksestään ja ymmärtävät että voivat olla myös väärässä, saadaan Keskustelua eikä pelkkää ilmoitusta ja julistusta. Minä olen valmis oppimaan ja erittäin mielelläni kuulisin MIKSI olen väärässä. Eikä siihen ole mikään vastaus että joku jossain varmaan osaa asiansa jos tämä joku ei täällä ole perustelemassa ratkaisujaan.

Niin että alkajaisiksi: olisin todella kiitollinen jos mulle kerrottaisiin miksi olisi fiksuinta tehdä lentokentälle metro ja kehärata ja sitten purkaa pääradan kapasiteettipulaa rakentamalla viides ja kuudes lisäraide. Eikä sen sijaan tehdä kaukoliikennerataa Lentoasemalle, lentokenttäexpressit keskustasta ja Pasilasta sinne ja sitten tehdä vaikka se kehärata tai vaihtoehtoisesti kevyt raideyhteys Tikkurilasta Vantaankoskelle. En minä halua pelkkää viestiä siitä olenko oikeassa vai väärässä vaan kehittää ymmärrystäni.

----------


## Jussi

> Niin että alkajaisiksi: olisin todella kiitollinen jos mulle kerrottaisiin miksi olisi fiksuinta tehdä lentokentälle metro ja kehärata ja sitten purkaa pääradan kapasiteettipulaa rakentamalla viides ja kuudes lisäraide. Eikä sen sijaan tehdä kaukoliikennerataa Lentoasemalle, lentokenttäexpressit keskustasta ja Pasilasta sinne ja sitten tehdä vaikka se kehärata tai vaihtoehtoisesti kevyt raideyhteys Tikkurilasta Vantaankoskelle. En minä halua pelkkää viestiä siitä olenko oikeassa vai väärässä vaan kehittää ymmärrystäni.


Mitkä ovat päivittäiset matkustajamäärät lentokentälle mistäkin suunnasta? Pääradan oikaisu palvelisi keskustasta ja Pasilasta tulevia sekä pohjoisesta ja idästä kaukojunilla tulevia. Kehärata sen sijaan palvelee Länsi-Helsinkiä ja -Vantaata sekä pääradan vartta välillä Pasila-Tikkurila, tarjoten kuitenkin kohtalaiset yhteydet lentokentälle myös keskustasta ja Pasilasta - kaukojunien käyttäjät sen sijaan joutuvat vaihtamaan Tikkurilassa tai Pasilassa (rantaradan suunnasta tulevat).
Arvelisin että kehäradan vaikutusalueelta liikkuu enemmän ihmisiä päivittäin lentokentälle kuin kaukojunien. Lentokentän työntekijäthän todennäköisesti asuvat hyvien yhteyksien päässä kentästä. Kehäradan varren uudet asuinalueet olisivat loistava vaihtoehto lentokentän työntekijöille.
Pikaraitiotie Tikkurila-Vantaankoski palvelisi kunnolla nykyisten radanvarsien asukkaista vain tikkurilalaisia, kaikki muut joutuisivat vaihtamaan junasta ratikkaan. Epäilen, että esim. Myyrmäessä asuvat kulkisivat mielummin autolla, ainakin jos vaihtoyhteys Vantaankoskella olisi yhtä "toimiva" kuin useimmat vaihdot pk-seudulla nykyisin. Pasilasta lähtevä duoraitiovaunu (Pasila-Tikkurila-Lentokenttä-Myyrmäki-Pasila) olisi jo parempi vaihtoehto, mutta se vaatisi rinnalleen M- ja I-junat (tai todella tiheän vuorovälin) sekä lentokenttäexpressin uutta päärataa pitkin.

----------


## late-

> Mihin perustuu väite kehäradan liikenteen vähäisyydestä? Missä sanotaan, että se on vähäistä. Lentoasemaa käyttää yli 12 milj matkustajaa vuodessa


Metroa käyttää noin 56 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa.

Muuta kysyttävää?

----------


## teme

Epex on nyt kertonut vuolaasti miksi lentokentälle tarvitaan raideyhteys. Nähdäkseni vastaväittäjät eivät ole tästä eri mieltä, vaan siitä miten se järjestetään. On ehdotettu esim. yhdistelmää pääradan oikaisu joka hoitaa yhteyden Helsingistä ja kauempaa kentälle, Martinlaakson radan jatko Kivistöön joka hoitaa raideyhteyden uusille asuinalueille, ja pikaratikka Vantaan poikittaisyhteyteen.

Epexin argumentoitia vaivaa yleinen 0-vaihtoehto syndrooma, eli hanketta puolustetaan vertaamalla sitä siihen ettei mitään tehtäisi. Kohteliaasti tätä on tapana kutsua poliittiseksi realismiksi, ymmärrän ajatuksen että kun edes näistä kiskoista on saatu päätös niin ei keikuteta venettä. Järkevänä keskusteluna sitä ei kuitenkaan voi pitää.

Varsinaisesta aiheesta, pääradan viemistä lentokentälle kehärata helpottanee. En näe mitään syytä minkä takia kaukojunat eivät voisi käyttää samaa tunnelia ja asemaa hankalaan lentokentän alitukseen kun ne joka tapauksessa pysähtyvät kentällä. Siitä eteenpäin voidaan sitten jatkaa suoraan Pasilaan, ne pari paikallisjunaa Maunulan ja Ylästön asemille mahtunevat samalla radalle, eli lentokenttämetro tulee samalla tarpeettomaksi.

Kehäradan sivulla (http://keharata.net/reitti.htm) pisti silmään seuraava:



> Nopein matka-aika Helsingistä lentoasemalle on noin *30 minuuttia*, Pohjoisen suunnan lentomatkustajat vaihtavat kaukojunista Kehäradan juniin Tikkurilassa, josta matka-aika lentoasemalle on *8 minuuttia*


Eli 22 minuuttia Tikkurilaan?

----------


## PNu

> Niin että alkajaisiksi: olisin todella kiitollinen jos mulle kerrottaisiin miksi olisi fiksuinta tehdä lentokentälle metro ja kehärata ja sitten purkaa pääradan kapasiteettipulaa rakentamalla viides ja kuudes lisäraide.


Missä olet nähnyt suunnitelman, jossa esitetään rakennettavaksi kaikki nuo kolme? Minä en ainakaan ole noin omituiseen ehdotukseen törmännyt. Ettei kysymyksessä olisi vain joku oma tulkintasi eli jahtaat mörköä, jota ei oikeasti edes ole? 




> Eikä sen sijaan tehdä kaukoliikennerataa Lentoasemalle


Kaukoliikennerataa lentoasemalle kannattaa ehdottomasti harkita, kun pääradan kapasiteetti ei enää riitä vaan viides ja kuudes lisäraide tarvitaan. Sitä ennen on kuitenkin pakko ratkaista Helsingin ratapihan ruuhkaongelma Pisaran avulla tai jollain muulla radikaalilla keinolla. Koska nämäkin suunnitelmat ovat vasta ajatusasteella, menee väistämättä todella kauas tulevaisuuteen, ennen kuin kaukoliikennerata lentoasemalle voisi valmistua. 

Kehäradalle on siten vaikea nähdä vaihtoehtoja, jos lentoaseman seudun liikenneyhteyksiä halutaan olennaisesti parantaa jo lähimmän 10 vuoden aikana. Toisaalta kaukoliikennerataa ja kehärataa ei kannattaisi asettaa kovin voimakkaasti vastakkain, koska niiden käyttötarkoitukset ovat erilaiset eivätkä ne siksi pysty kunnolla korvaamaan toisiaan.

----------


## petteri

> Varsinaisesta aiheesta, pääradan viemistä lentokentälle kehärata helpottanee. En näe mitään syytä minkä takia kaukojunat eivät voisi käyttää samaa tunnelia ja asemaa hankalaan lentokentän alitukseen kun ne joka tapauksessa pysähtyvät kentällä.


Jos pääradan kaukoliikenne siirtyy Helsinki-Vantaan kautta kulkevaksi, sille on pakko rakentaa oma kehäradasta erillinen rata koko matkalle Pasila-Kerava kapasiteettisyistä, kehäradan junat ja kaukojunat voivat kyllä pysähtyä samalla asemalla käyttäen eri laitureita.

----------


## teme

> Jos pääradan kaukoliikenne siirtyy Helsinki-Vantaan kautta kulkevaksi, sille on pakko rakentaa oma kehäradasta erillinen rata koko matkalle Pasila-Kerava kapasiteettisyistä, kehäradan junat ja kaukojunat voivat kyllä pysähtyä samalla asemalla käyttäen eri laitureita.


Ei välttämättä. Jos Hyvinkäältä tuleva oikorata liittyy kehärataan Ruskeasannan aseman jälkeen ja eroaa siitä ennen Aviapolista, niin siinä välissä on tasan yksi lähijunan asema (Lentoasema) missä myös se kaukojuna pysähtyy joka tapauksessa. Ruuhkaikoina kehäradalla on kymmenen minuutin vuoroväli, eli kaukojunalla on 10 minuuttia - turvaväli aikaa pysähtyä asemalla ja lähteä liikkeelle. Voisin kuvitella että tässä aukossa mahtuisi kulkemaan jopa kaksi junaa, ja ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella aukko on suurempi. Radan kapasiteetti riittää siis ainakin kuudelle junalla tunnissa, osa kaukoliikenteestä saattaisi myös kulkea edelleen Tikkurilan kautta?

Sikäli kun kaukojuna ei käytä noita kuutta aukkoa, osa paikallisjunista voi jatkaa oikorataa Pasilaan, kymmenen minuutin väli seuraavan aukkoon riittänee pariin pysähdyksen mahdollisilla paikallisjunaa-asemilla matkalla. Tai sitten esim. pohjoisest tuleva Z pysähtyisi niillä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Yritän taas parhaani mukaan osallistua Kehärata-keskusteluun.
Olen saanut aikamoisen ryöpytyksen niskaani, kun olen uskaltautunut puolustamaan kehärataa, mutta kiitos kommenteista kaikille silti. Jotta keskustelu ei rönsyilisi, en ota kantaa foorumilla keksittyihin hankkeisiin, vaan niihin, jotka löytyvät viranomaisten julkisista suunnitelmista.

Yleisesti tilanteesta voidaan todeta, että pk-seudulla on vuosikausia laiminlyöty systemaattisesti kaiken raideliikenteen kehittäminen, raitiovaunuverkko on jätetty hunningolle, lähijunaliikennettä ja ratoja pitäisi olla lisää ja metrokin liian pieni. Kannattaa muistaa, että erilaista jahkailua ja visiointia on silti harrastettu vuosikymmeniä. Mielestäni suora pikajunayhteys lentoasemalle on ehdottoman kannattatettava idea, mutta sen toteuttaminen ei ole tällä hetkellä realistista monistakaan syistä. Eräs merkittävimmistä syistä on maakunnissa oleva poliittinen vastustus, mm Turun SDP on tyrmännyt ELSA:n johtamisen lentoaseman kautta ja oli todellinen ilouutinen Turun Sanomissa (17.5.2006) kun asiaa pohtinyt työryhmä kannatti muuta linjausta. Maakunnissa myös raivostuttiin Finnairin ex-pomon Suilan (järkevistä) kommenteista, joissa nopeilla junilla ehdotettiin korvattaviksi kotimaan lentoliikennettä (=pääradan linjaus kentän kautta Pasilaan tunnelissa). Pääradan linjaus kentän kautta on ainakin nykyisessä poliittisessa tilanteessa piilossa oleva, mutta todella tulenarka asia, jonka jokainen tietää oikeaksi, mutta jota kukaan ei uskalla tukea. LVM verhosi asian Pietariin suuntautuvaan oikorataselvitykseen, mutta tosiasiassa kyse on enemmän tai vähemmän lentoaseman kautta kulkevan pääradan lobbaamisesta. Tämä vaihtoehto palvelisi nk. muuta Suomea ja tottakai myös Helsingin keskustaan sekä Pasilaa, ja edellyttäisi tietysti muutoksia tariffijärjestelmään (lentoasemalle asti saa mennä pikajunissa seutulipulla jne.) Selkeä etu olisi, että osa liityntälennoista voitaisiin korvata junilla, se olisi kustannustehokkaampaa ja tekisi Helsinki-Vantaasta todellisen liikennesolmukohdan. Jos kuitenkin pitää priorisoida, tulee mielestäni kehärata rakentaa ensin. Se tukee seudun asuntopoliittisia tavoitteita ja mahdollistaa pk-seudun kasvun ja tukee Aviapolis-keskittymää, eli lentokenttäkaupunkiamme, joka on todella suosittu yritysalue. Samalla kaikilta Vantaanlaakson radan asemilta, Hki, Psl ja tietenkin kaikilta pääradan asemilta Hiekkaharjuun asti muodostuu vaihdoton yhteys kentälle. Seutuauto 615 ei täytä tätä tehtävää ja palvelee erityisesti nykyisenä pikaversiona korostetusti Helsingin keskustaa sekä hiukan Tuusulanväylän vartta. Bussi on myös usein täynnä, myöhässä ja sen kuljetuskapasiteetti on huomattavasti pienempi kuin yhden Sm-rungon. Kehäradan selkeä etu on siis se, että jos M-junia menee 10min välein ja samoin I-junia, muodostuu Helsingistä ja Pasilasta laskennallisesti 5 min välein yhteys kentälle (12 junaa/tunti) ja kapasiteetti on huomattavasti suurempi. Jokerin (550) ansiosta erityisesti Huopalahden ja Oulunkylän asema vaihtoasemina tulee korostumaan ja mikäli Espoon kaupunkirata toteutuu, voidaan puhua todellisesta palvelutason noususta. Samoin voidaan ajatella, että Kannelmäen, P-Haagan tai vaikkapa Malminkartanon asukkaat saavat todellisen parannuksen yhteyksiinsä.

Sitten esitettyihin väitteisiin: Temen mukaan minua vaivaa jokin 0-syndrooma. Voi tietysti ollakin. Mutta olen mielestäni tässä ja edellisissä viesteissäni perustellut, miksi kehärata on fiksu ratkaisu. Viittaan myös moniin Helsingin kokoisiin eurooppalaisiin kaupunkeihin sekä suurkaupunkeihin, jotka ovat päätyneet samantyyppiseen ratkaisuun. Rikkaimmat ovat tehneet suoran yhteyden kentälle ja Ranska rakentaa RER B:n viereen pikapaikallisjunan kentälle. En vastustaisi duo-ratikkaa, tai esim pikajunien linjaamista kentän kautta, mutta koska pidän niitä epärealistisina, on mielestäni kehärata hanke, joka tulisi viipymättä toteuttaa. Pikajunien käyttäjäryhmän näen erilaisena kuin paikallisjunan ja paras ratkaisu olisikin julkisuudessakin esillä ollut vaihtoehto, jonka mukaan kehäradan aseman alle lentoasemalla tulisi myös pikajuna-asema ja suora tunneli Pasilaan. Jani H väitti, että kehäradan hyötyjien määrä olisi pieni ja että kyse on nurkkapatriotismista. Muistuttaisin, että Helsinki ja pk-seutu subventoivat rankasti muuta maata ja että 80% junamatkoista tehdään lähiliikenteessä. Myös pikajunien käyttäjät hyötyvät, sillä he saavat Tikkurilasta yhteyden (8min+odotus) lentoasemalle ja se päihittää moninkertaisesti v61:n, joka kulkee rämeisen teollisuusalueen läpi 20-25 min kentälle. On myös outoa väittää (jani h), etteivät liikennepolitiikka ja elinkeinopolitiikka liittyisi yhteen, totta kai liittyvät. Hki-Vantaan on Suomen päälentoasema ja Uudellamalla tuotetaan 50 % Suomen BKT:stä, kehäradan toteuttaminen ei ole keneltäkään pois, kuten aiemmin sanoin, jos maakuntaliitoilta kysytään, mitä he eniten vastustavat, on listalla ainakin Turussa ELSAn linjaaminen lentoaseman kautta. Se vasta oikea mörkö onkin maakunnille. Ulkomailla voidaan tehdä asioita huonommin kuin Suomessa, mutta kun katsoo muualla Euroopassa tehtyjä ratkaisuja raideliikenteen suhteen (lentoasemayhteydet), niin aika monessa maassa on sitten lähes samanaikaisesti oltu tyhmiä ja rakennettu juna kentälle.

Olen itse asunut 2 vuotta Pariisissa ja tiedän CDG2-juna-aseman. Ihan kiva, tosin siitä liikennöi vain yhden suunnan junat, ei sieltäkään joka paikkaan pääse, ainakin Lilleen taitaa päästä.

Uskon ja toivon itse, että kaukojunien ohjaus lentoaseman kautta toteutuu enemmin tai myöhemmin, mutta kuten jo aiemmin totesin, on mielestäni viisainta ensin toteuttaa laajoja alueita palveleva kehärata, joka samalla tukee pk-seudun metropolialueen kehitystä.

----------


## teme

> Temen mukaan minua vaivaa jokin 0-syndrooma..... En vastustaisi duo-ratikkaa, tai esim pikajunien linjaamista kentän kautta, mutta koska pidän niitä epärealistisina, on mielestäni kehärata hanke, joka tulisi viipymättä toteuttaa.


Nolla-vaihtoehto on vertailussa se että ei tehdä mitään, eli tuota juuri tarkoitin sillä syndroomalla. Poikittaisratikka on roikkunut Vantaan kaavoissa iät ajat ja Martinlaakson radan jatko Kivistöön samoin, pääradan siirto lentokentälle on myös vanha idea, ei nämä mitään foorumilaisten keksimiä hankkeita ole. Et ole edelläänkään esittänyt mitään muuta syytä kuin poliittisen realismin miksi ei toteuta niitä vaan tuo kehärata, enkö ole edes vakuuttunut tuosta realismista. Jos hankkeelle olisi täysi poliittinen tuki sen rahoitus olisi jo järjestynyt.

En oikein niele selitystä, että maakuntien miehet vastustavat pääradan linjaamista lentokentälle. En suoraan sanoen ymmärrä miksi yhteyden lentokentälle ja Helsinkiin yhdistävä raide olisi esim. Lappeenrantalaisten kannalta huono asia vaikka se vähentäiskin lentoja Helsingistä Lappeenrantaan. Kokonaismatka-aika voisi olla jopa lyhyempi. Viimeksi Hämeen maakunta taisi vaatia pohjoisvaihdetta kehäradalle, eli pääradalta kääntyisi sinne liikennettä. Maakunnilla sinänsä ei ole mitään yhtä ääntä.

Se varsinainen kyläpolitikointi tässä on ihan vantaalaista. Vaikka oltaisiin sitä mieltä, että pitää tehdä paikallisjunarata joka toimii myös poikittaisratana, niin se että se erkanee pääradalta vasta Tikkurilan jälkeen eikä esim. Malmilta joka olisi kaikin puolin helpompi ja suorempi linjaus on ihan vaan Tikkurilan pönkittämistä jonkin sortin aluekeskuksena. Tuossa hankeessa on Tikkurila lisää jokunen sata miljoonaa, eli ne lisäkustannukset mitä se pohjoiskieppi tuottaa rakennus- ja liikennöintikuluina.

Kehärata Kivistöön pitäisi tehdäkseen erikseen ensin ja miettiä sitten jatkoa, väitän että tähän löytyisi myös samantien rahat. Mutta kun nuo kunnanisät pitää jääräpäisesti kiinni lentokenttäkaupungistaan... Yksi syy lisää yhdistää Helsinki ja Vantaa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Et tainut lukea viestiäni kunnolla. Olen tietoinen, että mainitsemasi hankkeet ovat roikkuneet "listoilla" vuosia, mutta tarkoitin lähinnä foorumilaisten omia ehdotuksia, kuten pääradan ja kehäradan osittaista yhdistämistä jne. Tiedän myös, että nollavaihtoehdolla tarkoitit YVA-selvityksistäkin tuttua, pakollista "nollavaihtoehtoa", joka on aina selvityksissä vähintään muodon vuoksi mukana. Mitä maakuntiin tulee, ei niillä yhtä ääntä ole, se on totta, mutta Hki-Vantaan kehitys on kateuden aihe, vaikka on nimenomaan juuri sitä realismia, että meillä on Suomessa yksi iso kenttä, on isolle operaattorille, kuten Finnairille, edullisinta keskittää toimintansa. Tartun nyt tähän mainitsemaasi Lappeenrantaan sen verran, että lennot Lappeenrantaan lopetettiin kannattamattomina tänä syksynä, Savonlinnaan ja Varkauteen taitaa lentotoiminta pyöriä LVM:n ostopalveluna. Uskon, että Hämeen liitto on moista vaatinut, ja erkanema pohjoiseen löytyy kehäradan ratapiirustuksistakin, ja sille tehdään varaus, vaikka sitä ei toteutetakaan vielä. Maakuntapolitikointi kyllä vaikuttaa myös kehärataan ja lentoasemaan ja tiedän, että niin pk-seudulla että muualla asiaan liittyy monia ristiriitaisiakin poliittisia intohimoja (vrt mainitsemani Turku, Turun Sanomien arkistosta löytyy paljon uutisia Elsasta jne)

Kehärataan tutkittiin monia vaihtoehtoja ja yhtälailla voidaan sanoa, että radan linjaaminen suoraan Malmilta olisi Helsingin pönkittämistä. Tikkurila on ja tulee olemaan entistä merkittävämpi vaihtoasema ja aluekeskus, jos taas ajatellaan niitä, jotka saapuvat pohjoisesta, on Tikkurila hyvä vaihtoasema. Tikkurilahan on itse asiassa lentoaseman tasolla, jos kartasta katsoo, Tikkurilantie vie lähes viivasuorana Lentoasemantielle. Pidän itse kehäradan linjausta fiksuna. Olen myös (luonnollisesti subjektiivinen kannanotto, kuten kaikkien muidenkin kannanotot) mielestäni perustellut kattavasti miksi pidän kehärataa fiksuna ja mitä etuja siinä näen. Kerrataan se nyt vielä. 

- Kehärata kytkee ei ehkä parhaimmalla, mutta nykyisessä tilanteessa parhaalla vaihtoehdolla rataverkon ja lentoaseman. Se mahdollistaa vaihdottoman junayhteyden Helsingin keskustasta, Pasilasta, kaikilta pääradan asemilta Hiekkaharjuun asti sekä Vantaanlaakson radan asemilta lentoasemalle. Junia liikennöi (M+I) 12 krt/h, joka on erittäin hyvin. 

-Juna korvaa bussin 615 ja heikentää Mäkelänkadun varrella sekä Kallio/Sörnäisen yhteyksiä lentoasemalle, mutta parantaa samalla niiden yhteyksiä, jotka asuvat pääradan tai Vantaanlaakson radan varressa, eli hyötyjiä tulee lisää. Bussista 615 säästyvät varat on mahdollista suunnata muualle. Junan kapasiteetti on myös isompi ja matkustusmukavuus erillisessä kysyntäpiikissä huomattavasti mukavampi.

-Aviapoliksen rautatieaseman toteutus tulee laukaisemaan valtavat toimistorakentamisen hankkeet lentoaseman ympäristössä tukien lentokenttäkaupungin kasvua. Pitää muistaa, että lentoaseman suora+epäsuora työllistävä vaikutus on yli 70 000 henkilöä http://www.finavia.fi/finavia_tiedote?id=69194

-Tikkurilasta muodostuu mukavampi yhteys kentälle, ennen kuin päärata linjataan tulevaisuudessa lentoaseman kautta. Odotus+8min on huomattavasti mukavampi kuin odotus+20min bussissa 61, jossa on lastenrattaita ja johon sotkeutuu paljon alueen sisäistä liikkumista. Junayhteys on myös tiheämpi kuin 61 tai 615.

Lentokenttäkaupungista www.aviapolis.fi kannattaakin pitää kiinni, sillä se on investointi tulevaisuuteen ja tukee koko maan kehitystä ja erityisesti Helsingin metropolialueen kehitystä. Samanlaisia onnistuneita hankkeita on maailmalla paljon ja mikäli yritykset haluvat investoida lentoaseman ympäristöön, olisi älytöntä kieltää se. Mitä tulee Helsingin ja Vantaan yhdistämiseen, pidän sitä kannatettavana ja hyvänä asiana, koko pk-seudun yhdistäminen on ajan kysymys ja ennen pitkää välttämättömyys. Uskon itse, että kun hallitusohjelman mukaan aluerakenne pannaan täysin uusiksi, se tapahtuu samalla kertaa muodossa tai toisessa.

----------


## teme

> Kehärataan tutkittiin monia vaihtoehtoja ja yhtälailla voidaan sanoa, että radan linjaaminen suoraan Malmilta olisi Helsingin pönkittämistä. Tikkurila on ja tulee olemaan entistä merkittävämpi vaihtoasema ja aluekeskus,


Helsingin keskusta nyt vaan on alueen keskus ja kertaluokkaa isompi kuin muut keskukset, Tikkurila on suurinpiirtein Munkkiniemen kokoinen aluekeskus. Ja tämän takia  Tikkurila - Lentoasema on täysin toissijainen yhteys verrattuna Pasila - Lentoasema yhteyteen, jota kautta tulee myös itä- ja länsisuunnan liikenne. Toki pohjoisesta vaihto on hieman kätevämpi Tikkurilassa, mutta ero on olematon.




> - Kehärata kytkee ei ehkä parhaimmalla, mutta nykyisessä tilanteessa parhaalla vaihtoehdolla rataverkon ja lentoaseman. Se mahdollistaa vaihdottoman junayhteyden Helsingin keskustasta, Pasilasta, kaikilta pääradan asemilta Hiekkaharjuun asti sekä Vantaanlaakson radan asemilta lentoasemalle.


Jääköön tämän jauhaminen tähän, mutta vielä kerran jos kehärata on käytännössä ainoa vaihtoehto niin se on määritelmällisesti myös paras vaihtoehto. Kukaan ei kiistä mainitsemiasi hyötyjä. Selvyyden vuoksi, jos vaihtoehto on että ei rakenneta lainkaan kiskoja niin kannatan kehärataa lämpimästi. Minusta se on vaan kustannuksiinsa nähden ja vaihtoehtoihin verrattuna huono.




> -Juna korvaa bussin 615 ja heikentää Mäkelänkadun varrella sekä Kallio/Sörnäisen yhteyksiä lentoasemalle,


615 on pieni asia tässä kuviossa, Mäkelänkadulta ja Kalliosta/Sörnäisistä pääsee tarvittaessa sangen näppärästi juna-asemalle.




> mutta parantaa samalla niiden yhteyksiä, jotka asuvat pääradan tai Vantaanlaakson radan varressa, eli hyötyjiä tulee lisää.


Kyllä  parantaa, mutta tässä vaiheessa pitääkin kysyä onko se että Myyrmäestä pääsee vaihdotta junalla lentoasemalle sen 100+ miljoonan arvoista mitä väli Kivistö - Aviapolis maksaa. Liikenne-ennusteet tuolle välille ei ole kovin kummoisia ymmärrettävistä syistä. Eli siitä että liikenne Martinlaakson radalle suuntautuu Pasilaan päin. Pääradan varren asukkaiden kannalta hyöty verrattuna esim. yhteyteen Pasilasta/Malmilta on aika pieni, muut taas hyötyisivät siitä enemmän.

Yksi niitä asioita jota en kehäradan linjauksessa ymmärrä on että rata viedään kalliiseen tunneliin Kehä III pohjoispuolelle, kun sen voisi vetää maanpinnalla Kehä III eteläpuolelle minne asutus keskittyy. Siis rata haarautuisi lännessä vaikka Myyrmäessä. Tuo Aviapolis ei toimi edes Ylästön alueen syöttöliikenteen vaihtopaikkana. Todennäköisesti joudutaan rakentamaan pikaratikka, tai liikennöimään busseja Ylästöntien linjaa kehäradan lisäksi!?




> -Aviapoliksen rautatieaseman toteutus tulee laukaisemaan valtavat toimistorakentamisen hankkeet lentoaseman ympäristössä tukien lentokenttäkaupungin kasvua. Pitää muistaa, että lentoaseman suora+epäsuora työllistävä vaikutus on yli 70 000 henkilöä http://www.finavia.fi/finavia_tiedote?id=69194


Työntekijämääräksi alueelle on taidettu ennustaa jotain 10 - 15 000 luokkaa, mikä ei ole valtavaa mutta sekin on liikaa. Lentoliikenteeseen liittyvä liikentoiminta toki kuuluu kentän läheisyyteen, mutta tuo on liikenteelisesti umpityperä sijainti toimistolle. Jos laskee semmoista puolen tunnin aluetta julkisilla ovelta ovelle, niin Kehäradan kanssa siihen pääse lähinnä Pasilasta eteenpäin sen asemien läheisyydessä asuvat. Pelkkä nopea yhteys Pasilasta tuottaisi yksinään suuremman työssäkäyntialueen. Autolla tuo on täysin Kehä III varassa. Miten tuonne pääsee esim. Espoosta, Länsi tai Itä-Helsingistä missään järkevässä ajassa? Vaihtoineen edes Töölöstä tai Kalliosta ei taida puoli tuntia riittää.




> Lentokenttäkaupungista www.aviapolis.fi kannattaakin pitää kiinni, sillä se on investointi tulevaisuuteen ja tukee koko maan kehitystä ja erityisesti Helsingin metropolialueen kehitystä.


Vääränlaista kehitystä. Liikenteen ja kaupunkirakenteen kannalta joka ikinen työpaikka Kehä III tuolla puolen jonka ei ole siellä pakko olla on huonoa kehitystä. Meillä on jo yksi iso keskittymä, kantakaupunki ja Pasila jonne on hyvät yhteydet joka puolelta, Keski-Pasilaan mahtuu helposti pari kertaa Aviapoliksen toimistot. Lisäksi meillä on Leppävaara - Pitäjänmäki keskittymä ja Otaniemen seutu, jotka ovat onneksi suht lähellä keskustaa.

Jos Vantaa haluaa välttämättä rakentaa itselleen työpaikkakeskittymän, ja minusta ei ole lainkaan selvää että se on edes Vantaan etu, niin sen paikka on Tikkurilassa olemassa olevien yhteyksien varrella. Jos tämä tarkoitta että se Tikkurilan autokaupunki pitää rakentaa uusiksi niin se on hyöty eikä haitta.

----------


## Walle

> Maakunnissa myös raivostuttiin Finnairin ex-pomon Suilan (järkevistä) kommenteista, joissa nopeilla junilla ehdotettiin korvattaviksi kotimaan lentoliikennettä (=pääradan linjaus kentän kautta Pasilaan tunnelissa). Pääradan linjaus kentän kautta on ainakin nykyisessä poliittisessa tilanteessa piilossa oleva, mutta todella tulenarka asia, jonka jokainen tietää oikeaksi, mutta jota kukaan ei uskalla tukea.


Jotkut saivat sellaisen käsityksen, että matkustajaliikenne Tampereen lentoasemalta halutaan lakkauttaa kokonaan. Rataa Helsinki-Vantaan kautta ei vastustettu, vaan korostettiin sitä, että Tampereelta pitää olla joka tapauksessa suoria lentoja muualle Eurooppaan. Tampere-Helsinki -lennot voisi tietenkin lopettaa, jos Tampereelta pääsisi junalla Helsinki-Vantaalle tunnissa.

Sen sijaan Turussa Elsan linjaaminen lentoaseman kautta ei ole saanut suurta kannatusta. Syynä on erityisesti matka-ajan pidentyminen verrattuna suoraan Elsa-rataan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jotkut saivat sellaisen käsityksen, että matkustajaliikenne Tampereen lentoasemalta halutaan lakkauttaa kokonaan. Rataa Helsinki-Vantaan kautta ei vastustettu, vaan korostettiin sitä, että Tampereelta pitää olla joka tapauksessa suoria lentoja muualle Eurooppaan. Tampere-Helsinki -lennot voisi tietenkin lopettaa, jos Tampereelta pääsisi junalla Helsinki-Vantaalle tunnissa.


Juuri näin se meni. Suila esitti ehdotuksensa julkisuuteen, ja katsoin että kerrankin joku esittää jotain täysjärkistä suunnitelmaa. Sitten joku ministeri -- ettei vaan olisi ollut silloinen liikenneministeri? -- keksi lausua julkisuudessa, että kuulostaa hyvältä, sitten voidaankin Pirkkalan kenttä sulkea.

Tuo taas on ihan höyrypäinen ajatus, jossa ei otettu huomioon mm. sellaista pikku seikkaa, että ilmavoimat käyttää Pirkkalaa, joten kenttä tarvitaan joka tapauksessa. Lisäksi hiukan vähemmän pintapuolisella tutustumisella olisi selvinnyt, että Helsinki-Tampere -reitti on vain pieni osa Tampere-Pirkkalan matkustajaliikenteestä: Tukholma ja Kööpenhamina ovat tärkeitä transit-paikkoja joihin liikennöidään suoraan useita kertoja päivässä, ja sitten ovat vielä nämä paljon puhutut Ryanairin lennot, jotka ovat aiheuttaneet kohtuullisen rajun matkustajamäärän lisäyksen.

Tamperelaisena minusta olisi vain hyvä, että Helsinki-Vantaalle olisi mahdollisimman nopea vaihdoton junayhteys. Samalla en näe mitään syytä lahdata Pirkkalan kenttää joka palvelee erinomaisesti. Varsinkin Keski-Eurooppaan on varsin kiva lentää suoraan Pirkkalasta, ja sitäpaitsi kenttä on pieni ja ruuhkaton, mikä tarkoittaa että sen läpi pääsee paljon nopeammin kuin isolla kentällä, mukaanlukien rullaukset, lastaukset jne. (Ainoastaan Ryanairin toimintaperiaatteen mukaan lähtöselvityksen deadline on tosi aikaisin, joten lähdössä sitä odotusaikaa tulee jonkin verran.) Mutta Helsinki-Tampere -lentoyhteys tuntuu kyllä melko turhalta, ja juna korvaisi sen varsin elegantisti.

----------


## -Epex82-

> Helsingin keskusta nyt vaan on alueen keskus ja kertaluokkaa isompi kuin muut keskukset, Tikkurila on suurinpiirtein Munkkiniemen kokoinen aluekeskus. Ja tämän takia  Tikkurila - Lentoasema on täysin toissijainen yhteys verrattuna Pasila - Lentoasema yhteyteen, jota kautta tulee myös itä- ja länsisuunnan liikenne. Toki pohjoisesta vaihto on hieman kätevämpi Tikkurilassa, mutta ero on olematon.


Tikkurilan merkitys ei todellakaan ole vähäinen, vaan kyseessä on Vantaan tulevaisuudessakin kasvava pääkeskus, joka tulee olemaan kuntien yhdistyessä entistäkin merkittävämpi. Viittaan m.m tähän materiaaliin:
http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...829;2862;57572
Koska nykyisessä poliittisessa tilanteessa pääradan linjaaminen lentoaseman kautta on mahdoton ajatus, niin Tikkurila on pohjoisesta tuleville paras vaihtoasema. Tavallaan kehäradan tapauksessa kyseessä on kompromissi, keskustasta, Pasilasta mutta myös muilta asemilta saadaan suora yhteys lentoasemalle. Jo virallisissakin yhteyksissä puheissa ollut lisäraide Pasilan ja Tikkurilan välille mahdollistaa sen, että ajetaan paikallisjunia, joiden pysähdyspaikat ovat Psl, Tikkurila ja lentoasema. En tiedä itse, mistä lentoaseman käyttäjäryhmät tarkalleen tulevat, mutta luonnollisesti suora yhteys pääradalta takaisi sen, että maakunnista kannattaisi tulla lentoasemalle junalla.




> Jääköön tämän jauhaminen tähän, mutta vielä kerran jos kehärata on käytännössä ainoa vaihtoehto niin se on määritelmällisesti myös paras vaihtoehto. Kukaan ei kiistä mainitsemiasi hyötyjä. Selvyyden vuoksi, jos vaihtoehto on että ei rakenneta lainkaan kiskoja niin kannatan kehärataa lämpimästi. Minusta se on vaan kustannuksiinsa nähden ja vaihtoehtoihin verrattuna huono.


Minä en tarkalleen tiedä, mitä vaihtoehtoja kehäradalle haluaisit. Kuten todettua, pääradan oikaiseminen on tässä poliittisessa ilmastossa mahdoton hanke ja myös kallis hanke. Kehärata palvelee sekä uusia asuinalueita, tulee Aviapolista ja lentoasemaa, eivät kaikki asu Helsingin keskustassa, monien yhteydet paranevat huomattavasti, kun valtava määrä lähiliikenteen asemia siirtyy kehäradan vaikutuksen piiriin. Suora junayhteys parantaisi vain Helsingin keskustan ja lentoaseman välistä yhteyttä, joten on kehäradassa etunsakin.




> 615 on pieni asia tässä kuviossa, Mäkelänkadulta ja Kalliosta/Sörnäisistä pääsee tarvittaessa sangen näppärästi juna-asemalle.


Ei ole. 615 on eräs tiheimmin (jos ei tiheimmin) liikennöivä seutulinja, joka liikennöi arkisin parhaillaan 10min välein. Sen kustannukset ovat merkittäviä ja kehärata nimenomaan vaikuttaa monien alueiden suoraan bussiliikenteeseen Helsingin keskustaan. Esim. 611 alkaa syöttää Ruskeasannan asemaa ja Kehärata antaa myös monilla muilla alueilla mahdollisuuden vähentää suoraa bussiliikennettä Helsingin keskustaan. Jos olet matkalaukkujen kanssa liikkeellä, niin riippuu missäpäin olet, mutta ellet ole aivan metron vieressä, joudut odottamaan vaunua/bussia, menemään sillä ensin etelään, päästäksesi pohjoiseen. Jos Kalliosta/Sörkasta mennään ensin Rautatientorille, odotusajat/matkustusajat kertaantuvat ja matka on hankalampi. Tilanteen muuttaisi, jos olisi Pisara, joka palvelisi Hakaniemeä.




> Kyllä  parantaa, mutta tässä vaiheessa pitääkin kysyä onko se että Myyrmäestä pääsee vaihdotta junalla lentoasemalle sen 100+ miljoonan arvoista mitä väli Kivistö - Aviapolis maksaa. Liikenne-ennusteet tuolle välille ei ole kovin kummoisia ymmärrettävistä syistä. Eli siitä että liikenne Martinlaakson radalle suuntautuu Pasilaan päin. Pääradan varren asukkaiden kannalta hyöty verrattuna esim. yhteyteen Pasilasta/Malmilta on aika pieni, muut taas hyötyisivät siitä enemmän.


Itse ajattelen tulevaisuutta ja kustannuksia.Bussiliikenne myös vähenee. Se, että Myyrmäen saavutettavuus paranee on tärkeää, kaikkien aluekeskusten saavutettavuus toisiinsa nähden pitäisi olla hyvä. Lisäksi alueella on suunnitteilla mittavaa rakentamista( Marja-Vantaa). Oheiset linkit kuvaavat valtavaa kehitystä lentokenttäkaupunki Aviapoliksessa:
http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...829;2872;63173
http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...829;2872;62988
http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...829;2872;63194

Tässä on luonnollisesti vain jäävuoren huippu, alueelle on tulossa vaikka mitä lisää, Flamingo aukeaa 2008, Avia Tower...yms. Kehärata siis vähentää myös aluekeskusten välisen bussiliikenteen tarvetta.




> Yksi niitä asioita jota en kehäradan linjauksessa ymmärrä on että rata viedään kalliiseen tunneliin Kehä III pohjoispuolelle, kun sen voisi vetää maanpinnalla Kehä III eteläpuolelle minne asutus keskittyy. Siis rata haarautuisi lännessä vaikka Myyrmäessä. Tuo Aviapolis ei toimi edes Ylästön alueen syöttöliikenteen vaihtopaikkana. Todennäköisesti joudutaan rakentamaan pikaratikka, tai liikennöimään busseja Ylästöntien linjaa kehäradan lisäksi!?


Tässäkin on kyse lentoaseman tulevaisuudesta ja maamme päälentoaseman ja lentokenttäkaupungin kasvun edellytyksien turvaamisesta. Kehärata alittaa lentoasema alueen ja kulkee I ja III:n kiitoteiden välistä. Alueelle on suunnitteilla uusi lentoterminaali, merkintä "ter" löytyy kaavakartoistakin. Tulevan terminaalin alle on myös tehty asemavaraus "Viinikkala", joka louhitaan jo valmiiksi. Viinikkalan asema on siis tosiasiassa lentoaseman toisen terminaalin tuleva asema, heti Aviapoliksen jälkeen. Yllä mainitsemani Vantaan toimitilahankkeet sijoittuvat muuten parin sadan metrin päähän tulevaa Aviapoliksen asemaa. Siksi linjaus on järkevä, se tukee parhaiten Hki-Vantaan kasvua ja tekee lentoaseman sekä sitä ympäröivät alueet helposti saavutettaviksi radan varren KAIKILTA asemilta (Hki-Psl-Vantaankoski ja Hki-Psl-Hiekkaharju) , Ruskeasannan, Kivistön ja Leinelän tukiessa pakettia.




> Työntekijämääräksi alueelle on taidettu ennustaa jotain 10 - 15 000 luokkaa, mikä ei ole valtavaa mutta sekin on liikaa. Lentoliikenteeseen liittyvä liikentoiminta toki kuuluu kentän läheisyyteen, mutta tuo on liikenteelisesti umpityperä sijainti toimistolle. Jos laskee semmoista puolen tunnin aluetta julkisilla ovelta ovelle, niin Kehäradan kanssa siihen pääse lähinnä Pasilasta eteenpäin sen asemien läheisyydessä asuvat. Pelkkä nopea yhteys Pasilasta tuottaisi yksinään suuremman työssäkäyntialueen. Autolla tuo on täysin Kehä III varassa. Miten tuonne pääsee esim. Espoosta, Länsi tai Itä-Helsingistä missään järkevässä ajassa? Vaihtoineen edes Töölöstä tai Kalliosta ei taida puoli tuntia riittää.


Sinun mielestäsi umpityperä? KTI kiinteistötalouden instituutti selvitteli asiaa ja todettiin seuravaa http://www.vantaa.fi/i_uutinen.asp?p...88;23896;25093
Aviapolis on todella suosittu sijoittautumispaikka yrityksille, siitä kertovat jatkuva rakentaminen alueella. Jostain syystä Skanska, YIT, erinäiset ulkomaiset sijoittajat, Stockmann tai vaikkapa Hartela eivät ole kanssasi samaa mieltä. Työpaikkojen määrä tulee edelleen kasvamaan ja Aviapolis todella dynaamisesti etenevä hanke, viimeksi Technopolis ilmoitti laajentavansa tilojaan, ja vähitellen rämeet alueelta saavat armeiliaimman ratkaisun:harvesterin kidan ja niistä tehdään hyysipaperia, mikä on 110% oikein.




> Vääränlaista kehitystä. Liikenteen ja kaupunkirakenteen kannalta joka ikinen työpaikka Kehä III tuolla puolen jonka ei ole siellä pakko olla on huonoa kehitystä. Meillä on jo yksi iso keskittymä, kantakaupunki ja Pasila jonne on hyvät yhteydet joka puolelta, Keski-Pasilaan mahtuu helposti pari kertaa Aviapoliksen toimistot. Lisäksi meillä on Leppävaara - Pitäjänmäki keskittymä ja Otaniemen seutu, jotka ovat onneksi suht lähellä keskustaa
> Jos Vantaa haluaa välttämättä rakentaa itselleen työpaikkakeskittymän, ja minusta ei ole lainkaan selvää että se on edes Vantaan etu, niin sen paikka on Tikkurilassa olemassa olevien yhteyksien varrella. Jos tämä tarkoitta että se Tikkurilan autokaupunki pitää rakentaa uusiksi niin se on hyöty eikä haitta


Vääränlaista? Ystäväiseni, Vantaa ei rakenna yhtään mitään, vain korkeintaan kunnallistekniikan. Sinun logiikkasi mukaan yrityksiä pitäisi siis kieltää sijoittumasta Vantaalle, vaikka he sitä haluavat? Haiskahtaa kommunismilta.
Jos yritys haluaa rakentaa lentoaseman läheisyyteen ja luoda työpaikkoja, niin pitäisikö sanoa, että ette saa, kun muuallakaan maassa ei ole tällaista, voi olla, että jollekin tulee paha mieli? Kyse ei myöskään ole siitä, että onko jokin paikka lähellä keskustaa, Aviapolis ei ole, mutta se on silti suosittu. Aviapolis on tulevan radan varrella ja hyvien yhteyksien päässä, yritykset ovat pitäneet mielekkäämpänä Aviapolista kuin Helsingin keskustaa. Tikkurilaa kehitetään jatkuvasti ja purkukoneet tehnevät vähitellen selvää siitä. Kuten jo totesin, yritykset ovat valinneet itselleen Aviapoliksen ja on mielekästä kehittää lentoaseman seutua lentokenttäkaupungiksi, kansainvälisten esimerkkien mukaan. Tikkurilaa ei pidetä vetovoimaisena, enkä ihmettele. Uskon itse, että on kuitenkin Vantaan etu kehittää lentoasema-aluetta, jollaisesta jokainen iso kaupunki Suomessa haaveilee ja joka työllistää vuosi vuodelta enemmän ihmisiä ja jonka työllistävä vaikutus suoraan ja epäsuorasti pelkän lentoaseman osalta on kauppakorkean tutkimuksen mukaan yli 70 000 henkeä ja jonka BKT-merkitys on merkittävä. Enpä usko, että olisi Vantaan etu jättää alue rämeeksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kun Epex82 on täällä arvostellut minua ja ymmärrystäni joukkoliikenteestä, kysyn nyt ensiksi, millä eväillä hän sen tekee? En kysy siksi, että olisin loukkaantunut tai etten sallisi arvostelua kenelle hyvänsä, vaan ihan vain tasapuolisuuden vuoksi. Epex ja kaikki muutkin tietävät, kuka ja mitä olen, kun esiinnyn avoimesti omalla nimelläni ja olen julkisuuteen kertonut taustani. Mutta onko Epex itse sen parempi kuin muut JLF:lle kirjoittajat, jotka Epexin mukaan ovat pätemättömiä kirjoittamaan asioista, joista kirjoittavat.

Olen nimittäin sitä mieltä, että asioiden ei pidä perustua auktoriteettiuskoon, vaan itse asioihin. En kirjoita itsekään, että minua pitää uskoa siksi, että olen perehtynyt ja opiskellut asioita tai minulla on niistä kokemusta. Enkä toisaalta väitä jonkun muun ajatuksia vääriksi sen perusteella, että hän on vaikka "vain JLF:lle kirjoittava harrastelija". Vaikka olisi joutomies, voi silti olla oikeassa. Ja vaikka olisi töissä RHK:ssa, VR Oy:ssä, HKL:ssä, LVM:ssä, YTV:ssä - tai Vantaalla - voi silti erehtyä. Jopa silloinkin voi erehtyä, kun on töissä suuressa kansainvälisessä konsulttitoimistossa, joilta em. instanssit tilaavat paljon töitä ja esittävät niitä sitten totuuksina.

Epex voi olla oikeassa arvostelussaan, mutta en usko sitä ellei hän sitä perustele osoittamalla, missä olen väärässä. Arvokysymyksissä me emme voi olla väärässä, sillä jokaisellahan on omat arvonsa. Mutta jos kinataan arvoista, se on hyvä sanoa avoimesti.

Minä näen Marjaradan rakentamisen nimenomaan arvokysymyksenä. Eli pidetäänkö arvokkaana asiana sitä, että seudun kasvua kohdennetaan nimenomaan Vantaan Kivistön alueelle kuin että seutua kasvatetaan eheyttävästi kohdistamalla kasvu ensisijaisesti olemassa olevan yhdyskuntarakenteen yhteyteen. Vantaan kaupungin alueella on mahdollisuuksia rakentaa kerrosalaa Kivistön verran pääradan varteen, jolloin ei tarvita 350 M:n ratainvestointia. Mutta silloin rakentamisesta hyötyvät eri maanomistajat kuin Kivistössä, ja silloin kalliorakennusteollisuus ei hyödy ollenkaan ja muultakin rakennusteollisuudelta jää saamatta osuutensa tuosta kaikkiaan 350 M:n potista. Ja tämäkin on arvokysymys. Eli pidetäänkö arvokkaana sitä, että pääkaupunkiseudun jo nyt kuumia rakennusteollisuuden markkinoita "elvytetään" tälläkin urakalla.

Epex kehuu kovin Aviapolista. Aviapoliksen yhteydet ovat paremmat, jos päärata kulkee lentokentän kautta. On helpompi järjestää seudullisesti hyvät yhteydet Aviapolikseen Pasilan ja Rautatieaseman kautta, koska kummatkin ovat joukkoliikenteen solmupisteitä. Ja itse asiassa on vielä niin, että Marjaratakin on paljon hyödyllisempi siinä tilanteessa, että päärata kulkee lentokentän kautta kuin ilman. Näin siis liikennevirtaennusteiden mukaan, kun ne on laskettu samalla tavoin molemmissa tapauksissa. Pelkästään tämän perusteella rakentamisjärjestyksen pitäisi olla päärata ensin ja poikittaisrata myöhemmin.

Mutta jos arvot ovat Marjaradan vaikutusten mukaiset, silloin Marjarata tietenkin "on kannattava hanke", koska se toteuttaa nuo arvot.

Tiedän kyllä, että Marjarataselvitykset sanovat Marjaradan olevan kannattavan, kun H/K-suhteeksi on laskettu yli yhden. Mutta mikähän mahtaisi olla esim. sellaisen vaihtoehdon kannattavuus, jossa Marjarata päättyy Kivistöön (hinta noin 70 M) ja Kehä 3:n uran alueiden läpi on tehty kevyempi raide, joka palvelee suoraan ilman liityntäliikennettä Aviapoliksen lisäksi muitakin alueita. Pelkästään se, että hinta olisi kokonaisuudessaan puolet mutta edut yhtä vähäiset kuin Marjaradalla johtaisi siihen, että H/K-suhteet ovat tuplat. Siis kun H/K-suhde on isompi numero, hanke on kannattavampi kuin Marjarata. Mutta on aivan selvä, että raideliikenne, jolla on useita pysäkkejä on hyödyiltään parempi kuin raide ilman pysäkkejä, joten kevyt ratkaisu on enemmän kuin 2 kertaa Marjarataa kannattavampi.

Onhan minullakin arvoni. Minun arvoihini ei kuulu autoilun etuoikeus eikä siihen soveltuva hajanainen yhdyskuntarakenne. Enkä halua tukea sitä edes raideliikenteen lisärakentamisella, vaikka minua pidetäänkin raideliikenteeseen hurahtaneena idealistina. Arvoihini kuuluu joukkoliikenteen edistäminen, ja 350 M:lla on Marjarataa paljon parempaa käyttöä sekä pääkaupunkiseudulla että rataverkolla muualla Suomessa. Siis tukemassa minun arvojani.

Minusta tässä keskusteluketjussa on tuotu hyvin esiin perusteluita Marjaradasta ja lentokentän kautta kulkevasta pääradasta. Olen perusteluista samaa mieltä, olen esittänyt samoja asioita itsekin, joten en kertaa sitä kaikkea. Nostan esille vain pari asiaa.

Marjaradan matkustajamäärä on jäänyt toteamatta. Siitä tiedetään se, mitä RHK:n palkkaamat konsultit ovat laskeneet. Tieto löytyy Marjaradan nettisivuilta (http://keharata.net/julkaisuja.htm) tämän vuoden helmikuussa päivitettynä (Raportti 12.2.2007). Suurin tuntikuormitus vuonna 2025 on 1800 matkustajaa yhteen suuntaan. Ja sekin välillä Leinelä-Ruskeasanta.

Ei tällaista matkustajamäärää varten rakenneta niin kallista rataa. Suomalaisella kustannustasolla tällaisen matkustajamäärän hoitaminen tulee Marjaradan tapaisella paikallisjunalla noin kolme kertaa niin kalliiksi kuin bussilla ja neljä kertaa niin kalliiksi kuin nykyaikaisella raitiotiellä. Siis kevyemmin rakennetulla raiteella tai henkilöautoilta suljetulla bussikadulla, jotka rakennettaisiin nykyisen katuverkon lisäksi - kuten Marjaratakin. Lisäksi molemmilla Tikkurila-lentoasema -reitti palvellaan paremmin kuin Marjaradalla. Sen vuoksi, että reitti on matkana lyhyempi, ja kävelymatka ja -aika kentällä ovat huomattavasti lyhyemmät kuin eteläisen parkkitalon alla olevalta Marjaradan asemalta.

Toinen oleellinen asia on itä-länsisuuntaisen uuden joukkoliikenneyhteyden palvelukyky ylipäätään. Vantaa on kaavoittanut ja saanut runsaasti yritystoimintaa Kehä 3:n käytävään. Ainoastaan Aviapoliksen asema vaikuttaa näiden alueiden saavutettavuuteen, mutta hyvin suppealta osalta. Kehä 3:n ongelmana pidetään ruuhkaisuutta. Ruuhkat syntyvät henkilöautoista, ei hyötyliikenteestä. Ruuhkiin voidaan vaikuttaa vain kahdella tavalla: lisäämällä tieliikenteelle kapasiteettia tai vähentämällä liikennettä.

Ruuhkia vähentää henkilöautoliikenteen vähentäminen, joka voi käytännössä tapahtua vain siirtymänä joukkoliikenteeseen - sillä en esitä, että Vantaa vähentäisi työpaikkoja, jolloin työmatka-autoilu tietenkin vähenisi. Marjarata ei käytännössä vaikuta mitään Kehä 3:n liikenteeseen (esitetty vuoden 2003 raportissa sivulla 41), kun vaikutus on muutamia kymmeniä autoja huipputuntina. 350 miljoonan investointi ei siis poista tarvetta investoida jotain Vantaan itä-länsisuuntaisen kaupunkirakenteen joukkoliikennepalveluihin. Sen sijaan oikeanlainen investointi niihin tekisi 350 miljoonan investoinnin tarpeettomaksi.

Yhteenvetona siis minun arvomaailmani mukaan 350 M tulee käyttää joukkoliikenteen edistämiseen, ei Marjarataan. Vantaan itä-länsisuuntainen yhteys saa olla nimeltään mikä hyvänsä, mutta se pitää rakentaa muulla tavoin kuin yhdyskuntarakenteesta eristetyksi tunneliin. En ota kantaa Kivistön rakentamiseen, mutta sen ja Vehkalan ja Petaksen alueet voi rakentaa asemien ympärille ja siten saada toteutetuksi Vantaan toivomat arvot näiden alueiden toteuttamisesta. Muiden Marjarataan liitettyjen Vantaan intressien osalta väitän, että ne toteutuvat paremmin kevyemmin ja halvemmin, olemassa olevien alueiden läpi kulkevin ja niitä palvelevin raideratkaisuin.

Kaikki edellä esitetty on mielestäni realismia. Se, että jonkun asian sanotaan olevan poliittista realismia, ei merkitse minusta mitään. Poliittinen realismi pyörähtää ympäri yhdessä yössä, kun jostain ilmaantuu sopiva argumentti. Historia avartaa, mutta historiaa ei synny, jos asenteeksi otetaan, ettei mikään muutu. Sellainen asenne ei kuulu minun arvoihini.

Antero

PS: Kirjoitan nyt ja tulevaisuudessakin Marjaradasta. Haluan sillä muistuttaa hankkeen alkuperäisestä tarkoituksesta. MarJa = Martinlaakson radan jatke, joka ideoitiin nimenomaan radan jatkeen maa-alueiden kaavoittamisedellytykseksi. Siihen liittyi rumaa keinottelua, mutta ei se veronmaksajille ollut lainkaan niin suuri vahinko kuin MarJan jatkaminen Tikkurilaan.

Kehäratoja on kyllä muuallakin maailmassa, kuten Epex kirjoitti. Mutta ne kulkevat kaupunkirakenteen sisällä ja niihin liittyy rakennetta palvelevia asemia. Toisin kuin Marjaradan osuus Kivistö-Aviapolis.

----------


## kuukanko

Minusta Kehärata on ihan perusteltu hanke. Jaan perusteluni kolmeen osuuteen vähän samaan malliin kuin radan rakentamista suunniteltiin jaettavaksi 90-luvulla:
Vantaankoski - Kivistö: tarkoituksenmukainen Kivistön rakentamisen takiaHiekkaharju - Lentoasema/Aviapolis: helppo tapa saada junayhteys lentokentälle. Lähiliikenteen tuominen Tikkurilan kautta mahdollistaa hyvät vuorovälit (joita lentokentän matkustajamäärät eivät yksinään mahdollistaisi). Pääradan siirtäminen kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta tarjoaisi kyllä nopeamman yhteyden Helsingin keskustasta ja maakunnista, mutta olisi myös paljon kalliimpi kuin tämä n. kolmannes kehäradasta. Oletan, että päärata lentoaseman kautta toteutuu kuitenkin joskus myöhemmin. Kuten tässä ketjussa on kirjoitettu, pääradan siirto ja kehärata tukevat toisiaan.Kivistö - Lentoasema: kannattaa tehdä poikittaisyhteyksien takia, vaikka alueen oma maankäyttö ei rataa (vielä) kaipaakaan. Liikennöintikustannukset kasvavat vain marginaalisesti verrattuna vaihtoehtoon, jossa tätä väliä ei rakennettaisi, koska junien kääntöaika jää pois sekä Kivistöstä että lentoasemalta. Kaksinkertaistaa myös junatiheyden lentokentällä, koska Helsinkiin pääsee kahta kautta.

Minä en näe syytä vastustaa kehärataa sen vuoksi, että joku toinen hanke(yhdistelmä) olisi ehkä parempi. Minulle riittää, että hanke on hyvä. Parempi ottaa kehärata kuin ei mitään.

----------


## late-

> He ovat tyypillisiä ns. konsultteja, jotka eivät ole tehneet päivääkään oikeita töitä kyseisten tehtävien parissa.


Ja ketkähän mahtavat tehdä niitä virallisia selvityksiä ja suunnitelmia, joita nyt puolustat arvostelemalla "ns. konsultteja"?

Annan vihjeen: Ammattikunnan nimi alkaa k:lla.

----------


## Resiina

> Vantaankoski - Kivistö: tarkoituksenmukainen Kivistön rakentamisen takiaHiekkaharju - Lentoasema/Aviapolis: helppo tapa saada junayhteys lentokentälle....Kivistö - Lentoasema: kannattaa tehdä poikittaisyhteyksien takia...
> .


Nimenomaan poikkittaisliikenne, Kehä III:n ruuhkaisuudesta johtuen vantaan poikkittaiset joukkoliikenne yhteydet eivät ole siitä nopeimmasta päästä

----------


## Compact

> Annan vihjeen: Ammattikunnan nimi alkaa k:lla.


Onko vastaus konsultti?
Se, jolle pitää kaikki tiedot kerätä, ja joka sitten ne esittää firman johdolle ja ison laskun kanssa?
Ja lopputuloksen kanssa on vähän niin ja näin. Jos johto haluaa jotain tietoja, voi ne työntekijäkin kerätä o.t.o. ilmaiseksi. Jos tietojen luovutuksen yhteydessä kerrotaan, että mitä "pitäisi" muuttaa, saman tiedon voisi useasti kertoa palkattu henkilökuntakin. On vain niin paljon hienompaa, kun kertomus tulee vieraan, asiaa tuntemattoman suusta  :Smile:

----------


## -Epex82-

Itse olen vakaasti sitä mieltä, että koska emme voi ennakoida tulevaisuutta 100%, ei ole lentoaseman raideyhteyden osalta absoluuttista ja oikeaa ratkaisua, kaikessa on puolensa. Olen selostanut aiemmin omia perusteluitani omille näkemyksilleni. Kuten Antero Alkukin tietää, tällä foorumilla ei tarvita mitään kannuksia tai tutkintoja, jotta mielipiteet olisivat valideja. Minulla ei ole mitään auktoriteettiuskoa, vaan pidän tässä nimenomaisessa tapauksessa Vantaan kaupungin, RHK:n ja Valtioneuvoston mielipidettä oikeana. Asiassa X olen heidän kanssaan mitä luultavimmin aivan eri mieltä, mutta nyt on kyse vain ja ainoastaan otsikon mukaisesta keskustelusta, eli siitä, miten raideyhteys lentoasemalle pitäisi toteuttaa. Minä en ole arvostellut Antero Alkun herkkää hipiää mistään ymmärryksen puutteesta, olen tuonut esiin olevani hänen kanssaan eri mieltä, ja se on ilmeisesti jonkin sortin rike. Antero Alku saa ymmärtää tai olla ymmärtämättä ihan niin paljon joukkoliikenteestä kuin haluaa, sama oikeus lienee minulla. Minä en myöskään ole väittänyt missään vaiheessa, että joku täällä olisi "pätemätön" kirjoittamaan jostakin. En ole käyttänyt edes sanaa "pätemätön". Olisi tietysti kaunista, jos Antero Alku ei lisäisi kirjoittamaani mitään. Minusta kukaan täällä ei ole pätemättömämpi kuin toinen ilmaisemaan mielipidettään, enkä tarvitse mitään Antero Alkun sertifiointia ("eväitä") kirjoittaakseni tänne. Hän saa olla mitä mieltä haluaa, that's it, en muuta sano.

Omat argumenttini eivät ole siis perustuneet mihinkään auktoriteettiuskoon, vaan omaan käsitykseeni siitä tavasta, jolla asiat pitäisi toteuttaa. Minusta tämä ei ole mikään arvokeskustelu enkä hae keskustelulla mitään filosofisia ulottuvuuksia. Olen siis pitänyt asiat asioina ja esittänyt mielipiteeni selkeästi.

Monen monta kertaa olen sanonut, että pääradan linjaaminen lentoaseman kautta olisi fiksua, mutta viimeisen kerran totean: hanke ei ole tällä hetkellä poliittisesti toteuttamiskelpoinen, ikävä kyllä. Samoin on todettu lentoaseman metrosta. En tiedä missä vika piilee, mutta olen käsittääkseni selostanut omat argumenttini kehäradan puolesta monen monta kertaa. Oman (Antero, siis subjektiivisen, täysin henkilökohtaisen) näkemykseni mukaan lentoasema tarvitsee raideyhteyden, koska sen saavutettavuus lukuisilta eri seuduilta paranee nykyisestä. Olen ottanut esimerkiksi Huopalahden ja Oulunkylän, mutta yhtä lailla Puistola, Tapanila tai Malminkartano kelpaavat esimerkeiksi. Kehärata vähentää siis suoraa linja-autoliikennettä, parantaa lentoaseman saavutettavuutta ja tukee asuntotuotantoa, eli nk. Marja-Vantaa hanketta. Olen tietoinen asiassa olleista "kytkykaupoista", mutta eikös se ole niin, että aina joku hyötyy. Jos kehärata jätetään rakentamatta, niin silloinkin joku rakennusfirma/kiinteistösijoittaja hyötyy. En käsitä Anteron ajatusta Aviapoliksen yhteyksien järjestämisestä Pasilan ja Rautatieaseman kautta, mitä se käytännössä tarkoittaa? Ilmeisesti pääradan oikaisua? Kannatetaan. Huono puoli asiassa on, että lentoaseman saavutettavuus muualta jää heikoksi  ja pikajunia täytyy mennä rutkasti enemmän tunnelissa tai sinne pitää laittaa paikallisjunia täydentämään. Eli vaikkapa Tapanilasta saa ensin ottaa junan Tikkurilaan ja sitten v61?Ei toimi, v61 on hidas, ajoaika kentälle on 20min. Lisäksi pitää laskea odotus -ja vaihtoajat. Minusta kehärata nimenomaan tuo tasapuolisimmin hyötyä koko seudulle, eikä vain Pasilan ja Helsingin käyttäjille.Kannatan silti pääradan oikaisua kentän kautta.

Anteeksi Antero, että kehun Aviapolista. Aviapolis on tuonut aika monta veroeuroa ja luonut kokonaan uudenlaisen lentokenttäkaupungin Helsinki-Vantaan kupeeseen, alueella on tuhansia työpaikkoja ja viittaamani tutkimuksen ja hankesuunnitelmien mukaan kiinnostus alueeseen edelleen on kovaa. En näe hankkeessa mitään pahaa, siitä on ollut suuri hyöty koko seudulle. 

Kehärataraportin 12.2.2007 mukaan (s 17) lentoaseman asemaa käyttää vuorokaudessa vuonna 2025 yhteensä 13870 matkustajaa, joka on toiseksi eniten heti Kivistön jälkeen, Aviapoliksen asemaa 5280 ihmistä. Mielestäni nämä luvut osoittavat, että radalle on tarve. Saman raportin mukaan yli 9000 niistä 13870 matkustajasta on lentomatkustajia. Raportin tekijät ovat päätyneet tulokseen, jonka mukaan aikahyödyt ovat myös merkittäviä kuten myös säästöt bussiliikenteen vähenemisestä. 
Tämän asian sanoo kyllä järkikin. Jos ajatellaan teoreettisesti,että pannaan vastakkain 35 min tai ruuhkassa 45-60min kentälle ajava 615, joka on ahdas ja täynnä ja liikennöi 10min välein ja Sm5, joka liikennöi 10min välein, matkustajia menee n.450-500 ja matka-aika on 27-30 min, niin kumpi on parempi? Kyllä Sami5 päihittää pörisevän linja-auton niin mukavuudessa kuin ajassakin.

Aiemmin jo selostin, että ko. linjaus on tehty lentoaseman toisen terminaalin takia ("Viinikkala"), mutta se jäi kokonaan huomiotta. Samaisella linjauksella on mahdollista rakentaa Koivupäähän seisake, kuten myös Lapinkylän asema. Lentoaseman kehittäminen ja asuntotuontanto sekä Aviapolis, kaikki hyötyvät. Ainoa, jota itkettää ,voi olla Linja-autoliitto ja pari pöriseviä busseja omistavaa ulkomaista firmaa.

Olen siinä samaa mieltä, että autoilua pitää rajoittaa ja omasta mielestäni osa joukkoliikenteen edistämistä on rakentaa kehärata. Uppiniskaista suomalaista ei kuitenkaan saa millään autonratista pois, joten eivät siihen asenneongelmaan ratikat tai kehäradat auta. Tietulllit yms ovat ennemmin tai myöhemmin pakollakin tulossa pk-seudulle, niiden lisäksi tarvitaan toki runsaasti raideliikennettä. Kehä III:n osalta pitää myös todeta sen kansainvälinen merkitys, se on osa E 18-tietä, joten liikennettä tulee kauempaakin (Turku, Kotka, Pietari...) kuin pk-seudulta.

Pistän tähän loppuun pari linkkiä, joista olin kovin iloinen:

http://www.ymparisto.fi/download.asp...d=74669&lan=fi

http://www.ymparisto.fi/download.asp...d=74665&lan=fi

http://toimitilat.hartela.fi/fin/toi...business_park/

http://www.aviapolis.fi/uutiset.php?aid=11074

www.wtc.fi

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135230070973

http://www.aviapolis.fi/doc/avia_pressi9.jpg

http://www.finavia.fi/finavia_tiedote?id=65290

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135219943824

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pääradan siirtäminen kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta tarjoaisi kyllä nopeamman yhteyden Helsingin keskustasta ja maakunnista, mutta olisi myös paljon kalliimpi kuin tämä n. kolmannes kehäradasta. Oletan, että päärata lentoaseman kautta toteutuu kuitenkin joskus myöhemmin. Kuten tässä ketjussa on kirjoitettu, pääradan siirto ja kehärata tukevat toisiaan. [...] Minä en näe syytä vastustaa kehärataa sen vuoksi, että joku toinen hanke(yhdistelmä) olisi ehkä parempi. Minulle riittää, että hanke on hyvä. Parempi ottaa kehärata kuin ei mitään.


Rohkenen olla tästä hieman eri mieltä. Periaatteessa jos sekä pääradan oikaisu lentokentän kautta että kehärata toteutettaisiin, se kelpaisi kyllä minulle jos rahat jostain löytyvät. Epäilen vaan että niitä ei löydy. Jos kehärata tulee, niin pääradan oikaisu lykkääntyy hamaan kaukaiseen tulevaisuuteen, jos toteutuu ikinä.

Koska päärata-vaihtoehto tarjoaa huomattavasti laajemmat hyödyt kuin kehärata, pidän täysin perusteltuna vastustaa kehärataa kategorisesti kunnes pääradan oikaisu on toteutettu. Jos hankkeet todella tukevat toisiaan, niin kyllä kehäratakin sitten toteutetaan sopivassa aikataulussa. Ja jos eivät tue eikä sitä toteuteta, niin saadaan ainakin se hyödyllisempi vaihtoehto toteutettua.

Joku voisi sanoa, että riski on, että mitään rataa ei tule. Jos näin käy, niin se ei ainakaan minua haittaa, koska en koe hyötyväni millään lailla kehäradasta. Vastustus on siis täysin rationaalinen päätös omasta näkökulmastani käsin. Kukin saa vastustaa ja kannattaa hankkeita sen mukaan mikä oma näkökulma on. Priorisointipäätös tehdään sitten normaalin poliittisen prosessin mukaan.

Itkeminen "Suomen, Helsingin ja Vantaan kilpailukyvyn" puolesta on lähinnä surkuhupaisaa. Ei kehärata ole mikään niin autuaaksitekevä projekti. Päärata kentän kautta sisältäisi täsmälleen samat dynaamiset vaikutukset, paitsi että lisääntynyt tavoitettavuus (=sijainnillinen houkuttavuus) levittäytyisi paljon laajemmalle alueelle. Kehärata (nimenomaan estäessään pääradan oikaisun) puolestaan toimisi tulppana joka patoaa kaiken kehityksen juuri tietylle pläntille Vantaalla, mikä tietysti sopii kyseisen pläntin omistajien suunnitelmiin hyvin, mutta kauhean paljon tekemistä sillä ei ole valtakunnan kilpailukyvyn kanssa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Monen monta kertaa olen sanonut, että pääradan linjaaminen lentoaseman kautta olisi fiksua, mutta viimeisen kerran totean: hanke ei ole tällä hetkellä poliittisesti toteuttamiskelpoinen, ikävä kyllä.


Mitä tarkoittaa "ei poliittisesti toteuttamiskelpoinen"? Eritelty vastaus, kiitos.

Minusta tuo tarkoittaa, että joku yrittää luoda kuvaa siitä, että sitä ei tulla toteuttamaan, mistä sitten tulee itseään toteuttava ennuste.

Jos riittävän suuri joukko ihmisiä ryhtyy vastustamaan kehärataa (mahdollisesti tuoden julkisuuteen myös kunnon perustelut miksi pääradan oikaisu lentokentän kautta on parempi hanke), niin sitten tuo hanke saadaan torpattua ja poliittinen realismi siirtyy päärata-vaihtoehdon taakse varsin helposti.

Paikallispoliittiset kiemurat ovat tietysti oma juttunsa, mutta ei tätä Vantaan valtuustossa ratkaista elleivät sitten päätä myös rahoittaa keskenänsä. Missä tapauksessa saavat vapaasti tehdä mitä haluavat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko vastaus konsultti?
> Se, jolle pitää kaikki tiedot kerätä, ja joka sitten ne esittää firman johdolle ja ison laskun kanssa?
> Ja lopputuloksen kanssa on vähän niin ja näin. Jos johto haluaa jotain tietoja, voi ne työntekijäkin kerätä o.t.o. ilmaiseksi. Jos tietojen luovutuksen yhteydessä kerrotaan, että mitä "pitäisi" muuttaa, saman tiedon voisi useasti kertoa palkattu henkilökuntakin. On vain niin paljon hienompaa, kun kertomus tulee vieraan, asiaa tuntemattoman suusta


Kun näin tapahtuu, eikö vika ole yrityksen johdossa eikä konsultissa?

Konsultti myy asiantuntemusta, johon liittyy myös näkemys alalle laajemmin kuin yhden yrityksen puitteissa. Näkemyksen laajuus on sellaista, mitä konsultti voi tarjota omaa väkeä paremmin.

Usein konsultteja käytetään myös siksi, että yrityksen omat resurssit eivät riitä. Tai ei kannata palkata työntekijöitä työhön, jonka kesto tiedetään rajalliseksi ja työntekijät työn valmistuttua tarpeettomiksi.

Konsultti on asiakasyrityksensä palveluksessa, ja tekee sitä mitä tilaaja (kuten yrityksen johto) tilaa. Jos tilaajaa tilaa konsultilta perustelut jollekin asialle, jonka tilaaja haluaa ajaa läpi, konsultti tekee ne perustelut ja tilaajan vastuulla on se, miten tuloksia käytetään ja mitä niillä perustellaan. On tapauksia, joissa tilaaja haluaa rehellisesti selvittää vaihtoehtoja, mutta on myös tapauksia, joissa ei haluta selvittää vaihtoehtoja. Jos ei haluta vaihtoehtoja ja totuutta, se ei ole konsultin vaan tilaajan vika.

Uskon ja tiedän, että juuri sellaista tehdään kuten Compact kuvasi. Mutta silloin on jotain ja ehkä paljonkin pielessä talon sisällä. Esimerkiksi siten, että henkilökunta tuntee alan kyllä hyvin, mutta johto ei. Ja erityisesti, jos johdolla ja henkilökunnalla on eri tavoitteet, johto vakuuttaa omistajia tilaamalla haluamansa tulokset konsultilta, koska omasta väestä ei haluttuja tuloksia saada. Tässä voitaisiin sitten keskustella konsultin moraalista ja ammattiylpeydestä, mutta ongelman lähtökohta ei ole konsultti vain asiakasyritys itse.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä en ole arvostellut Antero Alkun herkkää hipiää mistään ymmärryksen puutteesta, olen tuonut esiin olevani hänen kanssaan eri mieltä, ja se on ilmeisesti jonkin sortin rike. Antero Alku saa ymmärtää tai olla ymmärtämättä ihan niin paljon joukkoliikenteestä kuin haluaa, sama oikeus lienee minulla.


Voisitko Epex selvittää, miten minulla on herkkä hipiä? Minun näkemykseni mukaan herkkä hipiä on niillä, joiden hipiä ei kestä esiintymistä avoimesti omalla nimellä, jolloin myös kirjoittajan taustat ja sitoumukset ovat tiedossa.




> Minä en myöskään ole väittänyt missään vaiheessa, että joku täällä olisi "pätemätön" kirjoittamaan jostakin. En ole käyttänyt edes sanaa "pätemätön". Olisi tietysti kaunista, jos Antero Alku ei lisäisi kirjoittamaani mitään. Minusta kukaan täällä ei ole pätemättömämpi kuin toinen ilmaisemaan mielipidettään, enkä tarvitse mitään Antero Alkun sertifiointia ("eväitä") kirjoittaakseni tänne. Hän saa olla mitä mieltä haluaa, that's it, en muuta sano.


Jokaisella saa olla mielipiteensä, mutta jokaisen on ymmärrettävä, että ne mielipiteet ymmärretään siten kuin ne luetaan, ei siten kuin ne kirjoitetaan. En anna kenellekään sertifiointia - kuten siis yllä lainatussa kirjoitit, ja minkä ymmärrän siten, että mielestäsi määrään, kuka tai mitä saa kirjoittaa - vaikka sinä luokittelet JLF:n kirjoittajia minun ystäviini (olenko sertifioinut heidät?) ja muihin kirjoittajiin. Lienee tarpeetonta lainata se kohta kirjoituksestasi tähän?

Minun näkemykseni mukaan keskustelussa sorrutaan henkilökohtaisuuksiin silloin, kun asia-argumentit loppuvat. Valitettavasti minun on tulkittava kohdallasi näin, kun et hauku argumenttejani vaan minua henkilönä.




> Minusta tämä ei ole mikään arvokeskustelu enkä hae keskustelulla mitään filosofisia ulottuvuuksia. Olen siis pitänyt asiat asioina ja esittänyt mielipiteeni selkeästi. Monen monta kertaa olen sanonut, että pääradan linjaaminen lentoaseman kautta olisi fiksua, mutta viimeisen kerran totean: hanke ei ole tällä hetkellä poliittisesti toteuttamiskelpoinen, ikävä kyllä.


Puolustat tässä ketjussa Marjarataa poliittisena realiteettina. Mitä muuta se on kuin kysymys arvosta? Sehän tarkoittaa, että on yhdentekevää, onko Marjaradan rakentamiselle asiaperusteita vai ei. Sillä koska Marjaradalla on poliittista ARVOA, se tekee siitä poliittisen realiteetin, joka ajaa asiaperusteiden ohi.

Myös mielipide ylipäätään on kysymys arvoista. Samojen asiatietojen perusteella ihmiset päätyvät eri mielipiteisiin, koska mielipide muodostuu sekä asiaseikoista että henkilön omista arvoista.

Olen itse mukana politiikassa, joten minulla on kyllä ymmärrys Marjaradan ja lentokentän kautta kulkevan pääradan poliittisista realiteeteista. Mutta tällä palstalla keskusteltaneen ensisijaisesti joukkoliikenteestä, ei politiikasta. Ja minun tulkintani siitä on, että keskustellaan asiaperusteista, ei poliitikkojen haluista, joista ne poliittiset realiteetit muodostuvat.

Meikäläisessä demokratiassa asioista päättävät muodollisesti parlamentaariset puoluepoliittisesti valitut elimet, kuten valtuustot, lautakunnat ja kunnanhallitukset kuntatasolla ja eduskunta valiokuntineen sekä hallitus valtakunnan tasolla. Näillä elimillä on oikeus päättää asioista omien tarkoituksenmukaisuusnäkökohtiensa perusteella. Ne saavat myös tehdä huonoja päätöksiä, jos niin tahtovat, eikä niitä voi valittamalla kumota.

Hyväksyn demokratiamme, mutta en sitä, että sitä käytetään hyväksi pimittämällä tietoa tai esittämällä väärää tietoa. Kun väitetään siten kuin väität Epex tässä tapauksessa, ettei ole tarpeen pohtia mahdollisesti parempia vaihtoehtoja siksi, että tämä yksi on poliittinen realiteetti, olet käyttämässä poliittista järjestelmää väärin johtamalla poliittisia elimiä harhaan. Jos Marjaradasta ja sille vaihtoehtoisesta poikittaisesta raitiotiestä sekä pääradasta lentokentän kautta tehtäisiin rehelliset vertailevat selvitykset, poliittiset realiteetitkin voisivat muuttua. Mutta ymmärrän, että olet tällaisia vertailuja vastaan. Kuten varmaan moni muukin, jolle 8 km:n tunnelin rakentaminen asumattomaan metsään on ehkä käynyt arvovaltakysymykseksi tai liiketaloudellisesti liian arvokkaaksi asiaksi.




> Kehärataraportin 12.2.2007 mukaan (s 17) lentoaseman asemaa käyttää vuorokaudessa vuonna 2025 yhteensä 13870 matkustajaa, joka on toiseksi eniten heti Kivistön jälkeen, Aviapoliksen asemaa 5280 ihmistä. Mielestäni nämä luvut osoittavat, että radalle on tarve. Saman raportin mukaan yli 9000 niistä 13870 matkustajasta on lentomatkustajia.


Joukkoliikenneyhteys mitoitetaan vilkkaimman tunnin kapasiteettitarpeen mukaan, jonka tuo samainen raportti esittää 1800 matkustajaksi tunnissa aamuruuhkassa länteen välillä Leinelä - Hiekkaharju. Kuten jo aiemmin totesin. Asemien päivittäinen käyttömäärä ei ratkaise.




> Jos ajatellaan teoreettisesti,että pannaan vastakkain 35 min tai ruuhkassa 45-60min kentälle ajava 615, joka on ahdas ja täynnä ja liikennöi 10min välein ja Sm5, joka liikennöi 10min välein, matkustajia menee n.450-500 ja matka-aika on 27-30 min, niin kumpi on parempi?


Eiköhän tällä periaatteella paras ratkaisu ole varata lentokentälle johtaville teille muulta liikenteeltä suljetut taksikaistat. 2 kaistaa yhteen suuntaan vetää loistavasti 1800 taksia tunnissa. Matkustusmukavuudessa, matka-ajassa ja palvelutasossa (kuljettaja nostelee matkalaukut) pesee mennen tullen niin bussit kuin junat. Infrahankkeena taksikaistojen tekeminen on prosentti pari Marjaradan hinnasta.

Bussiliikennekin saadaan viiveettömäksi jos vain halutaan. Ja paljon halvemmalla kuin Marjarata.

10 min. välein kulkevissa Sm5-junissa kieltämättä on tilaa ja väljyyttä. Ruuhkatuntina ne kai ajaisivat pareittain, jolloin istumapaikkoja on tarjolla 500 ja kysyntää 300 istujaa. Seisomapaikat laskien näille 300 matkustajalle on tarjolla yhteensä 976 paikkaa. Tarjottujen ja käytettyjen paikkojen suhde onkin sama kuin takseissa, jotka kuljettavat yhtä henkilöä.




> Olen siinä samaa mieltä, että autoilua pitää rajoittaa ja omasta mielestäni osa joukkoliikenteen edistämistä on rakentaa kehärata.


Minä puolestani olen sitä mieltä, ettei joukkoliikennettä edistetä käyttämällä rahaa huonommin kuin sitä voitaisiin käyttää. Ja luomalla mielikuvaa siitä, että joukkoliikenne on aina hirvittävän kallista. Sillä juuri sen vuoksi joukkoliikennehankeet seisovat vuosikymmenet, rakennetaan lisää teitä ja autoilu kaikkine lieveilmiöineen vain kasvaa.

Kuten jo muutkin ovat tässä todenneet, Marjarata on kiinteistökehityshanke, ei joukkoliikennehanke. Jos ne rakennusliikkeet ja maanomistajat jotka 350 miljoonan investoinnista hyötyvät maksasisivat sen itse, niin olkoon vaan. Mutta heitä eivät rakennushankkeet enää silloin kiinnosta, jos he joutuvat itse hyödystään maksamaan. Ja niinpä sitten lasketaan, että 350 miljoonaa on joukkoliikenteeseen nyt käytetty. Sillä rasitetaan LVM:n budjettiluokkaa, josta siis ei enää riitä rahaa mm. koko rataverkon ylläpitoon. Koska raideliikenne sai jo näin paljon rahaa.

Päärata kentän kautta on nimenomaan joukkoliikennehanke, jolla parannetaan koko Suomen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän toimivuutta, turvallisuutta, ympäristövaikutuksia ja kustannuksia. Sen hyöty ei kohdistu selvästi muutamiin alueisiin, joten hyödyn perintä rakentajilta ja maanomistajilta on hankalaa. Mutta tämä osoittaa myös, ettei paikallisen hyödyn tuottaminen olekaan hankkeen tarkoitus.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> 10 min. välein kulkevissa Sm5-junissa kieltämättä on tilaa ja väljyyttä. Ruuhkatuntina ne kai ajaisivat pareittain, jolloin istumapaikkoja on tarjolla 500 ja kysyntää 300 istujaa. Seisomapaikat laskien näille 300 matkustajalle on tarjolla yhteensä 976 paikkaa. Tarjottujen ja käytettyjen paikkojen suhde onkin sama kuin takseissa, jotka kuljettavat yhtä henkilöä.


Ja 615-busseissakin on viime aikoina ollut mukavasti tilaa, kun Helsingin sisäisiä matkustajia ei niissä enää ole. Joten ei tilanpuutteesta luulisi olevan kinini.

----------


## -Epex82-

> Voisitko Epex selvittää, miten minulla on herkkä hipiä? Minun näkemykseni mukaan herkkä hipiä on niillä, joiden hipiä ei kestä esiintymistä avoimesti omalla nimellä, jolloin myös kirjoittajan taustat ja sitoumukset ovat tiedossa.


Lähinnä tarkotin sitä, että vaadit minulta "eväitä" kirjoittaa tälle foorumille, kyselit, että "millä eväin arvostelen sinua". En myöskään ole arvostellut sinua henkilönä, vaan ollut kanssasi eri mieltä tästä asiasta.
Se, että esiintyy omalla nimellään ei liity tähän asiaan mitenkään. Omakin nimeni on käyttäjäprofiilissa.Minulla ei ole mitään sitoutumuksia.
En ole väittänyt ketään pätemättömäksi, vaikka niin väitit minun esittäneen. Väität minun myös esittäneen, että joillain täällä on ymmärryksen puutetta. Missä väitin, että jollakin on ymmärryksen puutetta? En missään.




> Jokaisella saa olla mielipiteensä, mutta jokaisen on ymmärrettävä, että ne mielipiteet ymmärretään siten kuin ne luetaan, ei siten kuin ne kirjoitetaan.


No en osaa tämän parempaa suomea, viittaamalla sertifiointiin tarkoitin nyt sitä, että aiemmin vaadit minulta "eväitä", jotta voin arvostella näkemyksiäsi. 




> Minun näkemykseni mukaan keskustelussa sorrutaan henkilökohtaisuuksiin silloin, kun asia-argumentit loppuvat. Valitettavasti minun on tulkittava kohdallasi näin, kun et hauku argumenttejani vaan minua henkilönä.


Tarkenna, kiitos. En ole sanonut sinusta henkilönä mitään, en yhtikäs mitään. Olen käyttänyt omia asia-armenttejani.




> Puolustat tässä ketjussa Marjarataa poliittisena realiteettina. Mitä muuta se on kuin kysymys arvosta? Sehän tarkoittaa, että on yhdentekevää, onko Marjaradan rakentamiselle asiaperusteita vai ei. Sillä koska Marjaradalla on poliittista ARVOA, se tekee siitä poliittisen realiteetin, joka ajaa asiaperusteiden ohi.
> 
> Myös mielipide ylipäätään on kysymys arvoista. Samojen asiatietojen perusteella ihmiset päätyvät eri mielipiteisiin, koska mielipide muodostuu sekä asiaseikoista että henkilön omista arvoista.


Lähinnä analysoin poliittista tilannetta ja niiden henkilöiden esittämiä kannanottoja, jotka asioista päättävät, myönnän, että se on arvailua. Olen esittänyt omat perustellut näkemykseni siitä, miksi kehärata on mielestäni hanke, joka tulisi toteuttaa. Tähän liittyvät Aviapolis, lentoaseman kehittäminen sekä joukkoliikenneyhteyksien sujuvoittaminen.




> Olen itse mukana politiikassa, joten minulla on kyllä ymmärrys Marjaradan ja lentokentän kautta kulkevan pääradan poliittisista realiteeteista. Mutta tällä palstalla keskusteltaneen ensisijaisesti joukkoliikenteestä, ei politiikasta. Ja minun tulkintani siitä on, että keskustellaan asiaperusteista, ei poliitikkojen haluista, joista ne poliittiset realiteetit muodostuvat.


Hieno juttu. On turha nyt takertua tähän, viittaan edelliseen: analysoin nykyisten päätöksentekijöiden kantoja. Myönnän: se on arvailua taholtani. Kiitos, että selvensit, mistä täällä keskustellaan, eli ei politiikasta. Oma mielipiteesi on vain yhtä poliittinen kuin minunkin. Asiaperusteista? No asiaperusteita esitin oman näkökantani mukaan. Eivätkö minun perusteluni ole asiaperusteita siksi, että ne ovat eri kuin sinun? Liikenneratkaisuihin vaikuttavat myös poliitikkojen halut, ei voi olla haitaksi pohtia niiden merkitystä. Olen keskustellut joukkoliikenteestä kannattamalla kehärataa ja tuomalla esiin (omasta mielestäni) sen hyviä puolia. Sinä taas olet keskustellut samasta asiasta ja olet tuonut omasta mielestäsi hyviä argumentteja kehärataa vastaan. Sellaista se on, asiaan on monta mielipidettä. Minä en myöskään ole poliitikko.




> Hyväksyn demokratiamme, mutta en sitä, että sitä käytetään hyväksi pimittämällä tietoa tai esittämällä väärää tietoa. Kun väitetään siten kuin väität Epex tässä tapauksessa, ettei ole tarpeen pohtia mahdollisesti parempia vaihtoehtoja siksi, että tämä yksi on poliittinen realiteetti, olet käyttämässä poliittista järjestelmää väärin johtamalla poliittisia elimiä harhaan. Jos Marjaradasta ja sille vaihtoehtoisesta poikittaisesta raitiotiestä sekä pääradasta lentokentän kautta tehtäisiin rehelliset vertailevat selvitykset, poliittiset realiteetitkin voisivat muuttua. Mutta ymmärrän, että olet tällaisia vertailuja vastaan. Kuten varmaan moni muukin, jolle 8 km:n tunnelin rakentaminen asumattomaan metsään on ehkä käynyt arvovaltakysymykseksi tai liiketaloudellisesti liian arvokkaaksi asiaksi.


Pidät minua todella mahtavana, kun luulet minun voivani johtaa poliitikkoja harhaan. Minulla ei ole mitään arvovaltakysymyksiä, sinullahan niitä poliitikkona on. Sinä vastustat julkisuudessa metroa, pisaraa, kaikkea raskasta raideliikennettä ja tuot näkemyksiäsi esille kaikin mahdollisin keinoin ja siihen sinulla on oikeus. Minä taas en ole absoluuttisesti minkään liikennemuodon kannalla. Tunnelia ei myöskään rakenneta metsään, vaan lentoaseman alitse. Osan matkaa tunneli kulkee toki metsän alla, lentoaseman laitamilla. Lähinnä kyse on siitä, että lentoasemanseudun ydinalueet saavat junayhteyden. Ruskeasannasta, Kivistöstä ja Lentoasemasta tulee kaikista vilkkaita asemia, Ruskeasanta ja Kivistö tulevat olemaan merkittäviä vaihtoasemia. Lisäksi kerroin kommentissani, että nykyinen linjaus tukee tulevaa lentoterminaali kakkosta, kulkee työnimellä "Viinikkala".




> Joukkoliikenneyhteys mitoitetaan vilkkaimman tunnin kapasiteettitarpeen mukaan, jonka tuo samainen raportti esittää 1800 matkustajaksi tunnissa aamuruuhkassa länteen välillä Leinelä - Hiekkaharju. Kuten jo aiemmin totesin. Asemien päivittäinen käyttömäärä ei ratkaise.


Ok, no selvä pyy. Minusta taas sillä on iso merkitys, että lentoaseman rautatieasemaa käyttää päivässä yli 13 000 ihmistä, se kertoo sen tosiasian, että saman määrän kuljettaminen busseilla alueelle vaatisi valtavan määrän linja-autoja.




> Eiköhän tällä periaatteella paras ratkaisu ole varata lentokentälle johtaville teille muulta liikenteeltä suljetut taksikaistat. 2 kaistaa yhteen suuntaan vetää loistavasti 1800 taksia tunnissa. Matkustusmukavuudessa, matka-ajassa ja palvelutasossa (kuljettaja nostelee matkalaukut) pesee mennen tullen niin bussit kuin junat. Infrahankkeena taksikaistojen tekeminen on prosentti pari Marjaradan hinnasta.


No itse en ainakaan halua, että autoteitä levennetään yhtään. Kaiken lisäksi tällainen järjestely ei palvelisi kaikkia Vantaanlaaksonradan ja Pääradan asemia yhtä hyvin. Se lisäisi autoliikennettä, ilmansaastetta ja melua, jos lentoasemalle ei olisi muuta julkista liikennettä kuin taksi. Se tekisi siirtymisestä kalliin ja pakottaisi ihmiset ottamaan kalliin taksin.




> Bussiliikennekin saadaan viiveettömäksi jos vain halutaan. Ja paljon halvemmalla kuin Marjarata.


Totta kai. Kuljetuskapasiteetti ja matkustusmukavuus vain eivät ole samaa luokkaa. Kehärata rakentamalla saadaan myös aikasäästöjä sekä voidaan suunnata bussitarjontaa muualle. Rata myös parantaa merkittävästi joukkoliikenteen tasoa.




> 10 min. välein kulkevissa Sm5-junissa kieltämättä on tilaa ja väljyyttä. Ruuhkatuntina ne kai ajaisivat pareittain, jolloin istumapaikkoja on tarjolla 500 ja kysyntää 300 istujaa. Seisomapaikat laskien näille 300 matkustajalle on tarjolla yhteensä 976 paikkaa. Tarjottujen ja käytettyjen paikkojen suhde onkin sama kuin takseissa, jotka kuljettavat yhtä henkilöä.


No minua ei matkustusmukavuus haittaa yhtään, enkä tiedä onko junia tarkoitus ajaa pareittain, se on arvauksesi. Luultavasti ei, ei niin tehdä nykyäänkään päiväaikana, vain ruuhka-aikana.




> Minä puolestani olen sitä mieltä, ettei joukkoliikennettä edistetä käyttämällä rahaa huonommin kuin sitä voitaisiin käyttää. Ja luomalla mielikuvaa siitä, että joukkoliikenne on aina hirvittävän kallista. Sillä juuri sen vuoksi joukkoliikennehankeet seisovat vuosikymmenet, rakennetaan lisää teitä ja autoilu kaikkine lieveilmiöineen vain kasvaa.


Hankkeen huonommuus on sinun henkilökohtainen kantasi, ei kukaan ole sanonut, että joukkoliikenne on kallista, paitsi ehkä autoväki. Jos halutaan satsata raideliikenteeseen, se maksaa. Tikkurilan kaupunkirata ja Leppävaaran kaupunkirata olivat kalliita hankkeita, muuta niiden ansiosta on saatu aikaan entistä parempi raideliikenne. Eskara ja kehärata jatkavat tätä kehitystä yhdessä länsimetron kanssa. Myös Jokerin kehittäminen raidejokeriksi ja jokeri II ovat erinomaisen tärkeitä. Autoilua lisää yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautuminen (Nurmijärvi jne.). Lahden oikorata vähensi autoilua Lahdenväylällä ja junia tarvittiin lisää. Pääosin Helsingin kadut tukitaan kaukaa tulevien toimesta. Raideliikenteen tukeminen ja rakentaminen radan varteen on hyvä asia, pääradan varren keskuksista tullaan junalla töihin.

Liikenneinvestoinnit ovat nimenomaan investointeja, eivät menoeriä. Vantaan  kaupunki voi myydä tai vuokrata kaavoitettua maata. Ilmailulaitos eli valtio hyötyy investoinnista ja se luo taloudellista kehitystä.




> Päärata kentän kautta on nimenomaan joukkoliikennehanke, jolla parannetaan koko Suomen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän toimivuutta, turvallisuutta, ympäristövaikutuksia ja kustannuksia.


Pääradan linjaaminen lentoaseman kautta on (kuten aiemmin mainitsin) maakunnille mörkö, jonka pelätään vievän lentoyhteydet, siitä vastustuskin. Pääradan linjaaminen lentoaseman kautta hyödyttää toki niitä, jotka ovat kohtalaisen junamatkan päässä Helsingistä. Samoin niitä, jotka matkustavat Pasilasta tai Helsingin keskustasta lentoasemalle. Aiemmin kehärataa vastaan käytettiin argumenttia, että se laitetaan metsän alle tunneliin? Ilmeisesti hienompaa on mennä keskuspuiston ja asuntoalueen alitse tunnelissa, koska se tunnelissa liikkuminen ei tässä enää olekaan paha asia.

----------


## PNu

> Periaatteessa jos sekä pääradan oikaisu lentokentän kautta että kehärata toteutettaisiin, se kelpaisi kyllä minulle jos rahat jostain löytyvät. Epäilen vaan että niitä ei löydy. Jos kehärata tulee, niin pääradan oikaisu lykkääntyy hamaan kaukaiseen tulevaisuuteen, jos toteutuu ikinä.


Jos pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta voidaan toteuttaa vähänkään järjellisellä kustannustasolla niin sitä taatusti harkitaan, kun Helsinki-Kerava välille katsotaan tarvittavan viides ja kuudes raide. Ennen pakottavaa viidennen ja kuudennen raiteen rakentamistarvetta asia ei ole mitenkään ajankohtainen, koska luonnollisesti nykyiseen 4-raiteiseen päärataan tehdyt investoinnit täytyy ensin hyödyntää täysimääräisesti.

Toisaalta Helsingin ratapiha ei vedä enää olennaisesti suurempia liikennemääriä, joten 6-raiteinen päärata edellyttää myös Pisaran rakentamista tai jotain muuta radikaalia ratkaisua. Koska Pisarankaan toteutumisesta ei ole vielä mitään takeita niin mielestäni on täysin epärealistista olettaa, että kaukoliikennerata lentoasemalle voisi valmistua ainakaan seuraavien 20 vuoden aikana, vaikka hankkeen taakse saataisiin sitä paljon puhuttua "poliittista tahtoakin".

Todelliset vaihtoehdot siis tänä päivänä ovat joko kehärata tai sitten lentoaseman seudun liikenteen hoitaminen yksinomaan kumipyörillä vielä kauas tulevaisuuteen.

----------


## teme

> Tikkurilan merkitys ei todellakaan ole vähäinen, vaan kyseessä on Vantaan tulevaisuudessakin kasvava pääkeskus, joka tulee olemaan kuntien yhdistyessä entistäkin merkittävämpi. Viittaan m.m tähän materiaaliin:
> http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...829;2862;57572


Ihan hyvännäköisiä suunnitelmia noin äkkiseltään, tosin keskustamainen rakentaminen ja erilliset työ- ja asuinkorttelit on toisensa pois sulkevia, mutta ei kaikkea voi saada... Kuitenkin silmämääräisesti puhutaan paristasadasta asunnosta ja sadoista tai ehkä tuhannesta työpaikasta, eli mitä sitten?





> Kehärata palvelee sekä uusia asuinalueita, tulee Aviapolista ja lentoasemaa, eivät kaikki asu Helsingin keskustassa, monien yhteydet paranevat huomattavasti, kun valtava määrä lähiliikenteen asemia siirtyy kehäradan vaikutuksen piiriin. Suora junayhteys parantaisi vain Helsingin keskustan ja lentoaseman välistä yhteyttä, joten on kehäradassa etunsakin.


Suora yhteys Pasila - Lentokenttä olisi vaihtoineenkin nopeampi yhteys lentoasemalle kuin kehärätä kaikille muille paitsi jokuselle asemalla Tikkurilasta ja Myyrmäestä pohjoiseen. Näiden asemien vaikutuspiirissä asuu korkeintaan kymmenes seudun väestöstä.




> Se, että Myyrmäen saavutettavuus paranee on tärkeää, kaikkien aluekeskusten saavutettavuus toisiinsa nähden pitäisi olla hyvä.


Olen täysin samaa mieltä, pitäisi olla rataverkko joka tuottaa hyvät yhteydet aluekeskuksista toiseen. Elämme rajallisten resurssien maailmassa, ja se tarkoittaa että raiteita voidaan vetää rajallisesti. Ja tämän takia aluekeskusten määrä tulisi pitää mahdollisimman pienenä, tällä tavoin niistä myös tulee riittävän suuria jotta ne pysyvät elinvoimaisina. Tätä eivät vaan nämä aluekeskuspuuhastelijat ymmärrä.

Vantaalla pitäisi olla yksi keskus, mutta on kaksi ja näiden kytkemiseksi halutaan nyt puolen miljardin rata, ja kaupan päälle tulee kolmas keskus, joka ennemmin tai myöhemmin sitten vaatii vielä erillisen yhteyden keskustaan... Tämä minua tässä varsinaisesti pännii, Vantaa paikkaa surkuhupaisaa kaupunkisuunnitteluaan radalla joka naamioidaan valtakunnalliseksi liikenneyhteydeksi jotta saadaan valtio maksamaan se. Aiemmin tässä ketjussa on tarjottu perusteluksi mm. että Myyrmäkeläisen sairaala on Peijaksessa, jos Vantaan kaupunki on niin totaalisen pihalla että se järjestää Myyrmäkeläisten hoidon Peijakseen eikä esim. Meilahteen, niin miksi koko maan veronmaksajien pitää maksaa tästä tyhmyydestä?




> Lisäksi alueella on suunnitteilla mittavaa rakentamista( Marja-Vantaa). Oheiset linkit kuvaavat valtavaa kehitystä lentokenttäkaupunki Aviapoliksessa:


Voisitko lakata hokemasta sitä valtavaa?



> http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...829;2872;63173
> http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...829;2872;62988
> http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...829;2872;63194


Yksi toimistoalue lisää jossa tuuli ulvoo iltaisin, pitäisikö taputtaa? Kokonaisuudessaan puhutaan kai jostain 200 - 300 000 kerrosneliöstä, mikä on toki paljon mutta vertailun vuoksi Keski-Pasila on 400 000 - 500 000 kerroneliötä, Kruunuvuorenranta 550 000, jne. Esppon Suurpelto on (7000 asukasta + 9000 työpaikkaa, eli kai ~500 000 k-m2) on suurinpiirtein saman kokoinen, ja sinne ei rakenneta minkään sortin rataa. Pointtina että ei tuo Aviapolis ole yhtään sen isompi kuin muutkaan uudet alueet.




> Tässä on luonnollisesti vain jäävuoren huippu, alueelle on tulossa vaikka mitä lisää, Flamingo aukeaa 2008, Avia Tower...yms. Kehärata siis vähentää myös aluekeskusten välisen bussiliikenteen tarvetta.


Tuo Avia Tower ei sano minulle mitään, mutta Flamingo on toisella puolella Kehä III kuin radan asemat...




> Sinun mielestäsi umpityperä? KTI kiinteistötalouden instituutti selvitteli asiaa ja todettiin seuravaa http://www.vantaa.fi/i_uutinen.asp?p...88;23896;25093
> Aviapolis on todella suosittu sijoittautumispaikka yrityksille, siitä kertovat jatkuva rakentaminen alueella..


Kun tuota lukee niin käteen jää lähinnä se että yritykset haluavat syistä jotka pääsääntöiseti allekirjoitan uusia avotoimitiloja. Niitä nousee muuallakin. Mutta Aviapolis mielletään liikenteellisesti toimivaksi: "Uusien toimistotilojen tulee olla ennen kaikkea helposti saavutettavissa. Myös paikoitusmahdollisuudet ja kohteen turvallisuusratkaisut ovat kriittisiä tekijöitä yrityksille." Varmaan näin, myös asukkaat haluavat väljiä omakotitaloalueita hyvillä liíkenneyhteyksillä, paikkalispalveluilla, ja halvat tontit. Itse olen pitkään etsinyt työpaikkaa jossa yhdistyvät minimaalinen vaiva ja vastuu maksimaaliseen palkkaan. Barometrin vastaajilta voi sitten tulevaisuudessa kysyä Kehä III jonossa miten hän näkee yhtälön saavutettavuus ja paikoitusmahdollisuudet. Asiaa kerkiää myös miettiä tunnin vaikkapa työmatkalla Haukilahdesta ensin liityntäbussissa, sitten metrossa, sitten junassa, ja sitten taas bussissa. Perkkaakin oli hyvin suosittu toimistopaikka, kunnes Kehä I meni jumiin.

Ja ihan taas mittakaavan vuoksi, jos lentoaseman nurkilla on 10 000 työpaikka niin se on alle 2% koko seudun työpaikoista.




> Vääränlaista? Ystäväiseni, Vantaa ei rakenna yhtään mitään, vain korkeintaan kunnallistekniikan. Sinun logiikkasi mukaan yrityksiä pitäisi siis kieltää sijoittumasta Vantaalle, vaikka he sitä haluavat?


Kyse ei ole Vantaasta vaan kaupunkirakenteesta laajemmin, ja sinun logiikkasi mukaan kaupunkisuunnittelun voi lopettaa kommunistisena hapatuksena. En jaa käsitystä. Toimitilat kannatta kaavoituksella keskittää liikenteellisesti optimaalisiin paikkoihin, kehärata tai ei, niin lentoasema ei sitä ole. On tiettyjä liiketoimintoja jotka tukeutuvat lentokenttään, niiden tuleekin sijaita lentokentän lähellä. Lisäksi on liiketoimintoja jotka vaativat paljon tilaa, esim. logistiikka, ja niiden tuleekin sijaita syrjässä asuinkeskuksista. Tai sellaisia toimintoja jotka vaativat melun vuoksi laajat suoja-alueet, kuten lentokenttä. Kuitenkaan ihan perustoimistotilan viemisessä Kehä III viereen ei ole päätä eikä häntää, viimeksi tämän totesi S-Ryhmä kun tarkempi tarkastelu osoitti että Pakkalaan on hyvät liikenneyhteydet jos asuu Pakkalassa...

----------


## teme

> Jos pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta voidaan toteuttaa vähänkään järjellisellä kustannustasolla niin sitä taatusti harkitaan, kun Helsinki-Kerava välille katsotaan tarvittavan viides ja kuudes raide. Ennen pakottavaa viidennen ja kuudennen raiteen rakentamistarvetta asia ei ole mitenkään ajankohtainen, koska luonnollisesti nykyiseen 4-raiteiseen päärataan tehdyt investoinnit täytyy ensin hyödyntää täysimääräisesti.
> 
> Toisaalta Helsingin ratapiha ei vedä enää olennaisesti suurempia liikennemääriä, joten 6-raiteinen päärata edellyttää myös Pisaran rakentamista tai jotain muuta radikaalia ratkaisua.


Minusta prioriteettit joukkoliikennehankkeissa ovat:
1) Uutta asuinrakentamista tukevat hankkeet. Jo suunnitelluista Marjaradan jatko Kivistöön ja Kruunuvuoren ratikka, sekä vanhojen satama-alueiden ratikat. Suunnittelemattomista Itämetro ajankohtaistuu heti jos KHO:n päätös on myönteinen, ehkä myös Histan raideyhteys. Nämä on käytännössä pakko rakentaa, ja Histaa lukuunottamatta pidän myös selvänä että näin tehdään, koska paine asuinrakentamiseen on niin suuri.
2) Ja vasta sitten palvelutasoa nostavat hankkeet. Raidejokeri, Länsimetro, loput kehäradasta, Pisara, Töölön/Pohjois/lentokenttä-metro, ja tuo pääradan oikaisu. Nämä taas tappelevat lopuista rahoista keskenään.

Näitä ei ole myöskään todellisuudessa priorisoitu, koska näihin kaikkiin hankkeisiin ei ole aikatauluissaan rahaa, osittain johtuen kohonneista kustannuksista. Kaikki päätökset ennen rahoituspäätöstä on pelkkää puhetta. 

Ja siksi kehäradan rakentaminen seisoo. Länsimetro ajaa kehäradan ohi siitä yksinkertaisesta syystä että valtion rahoitusosuus on niin paljon pienempi.

Yhdistelmä pääradan oikaisu ja Pisara (~450 + ~150 miljoonaa) tekisi Töölön/Pohjois/lentokenttä-metron (~600 miljoonaa?) pitkälti tarpeettomaksi ja samoin auttaisi lykkäämään loppua kehärataa hamaan tulevaisuuteen (~350 miljoona). Siinä on näppituntumalta 350 miljoonaa syytä miksi tämä vaihtoehto saattaa vielä hyvinkin pompata esiin kun rahoista aletaan tappelemaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Missä väitin, että jollakin on ymmärryksen puutetta?


Esimerkiksi tässä viestissäsi annat ymmärtää, että vain RHK:n selvitykset ovat päteviä, eli JLF:llä esitetyt ajatukset eivät ole. Esität asian käänteisesti. Kysymys ei ole siitä, mitä sanatarkasti kirjoitat, vaan miten kirjoituksesi voi tulkita. Nyt minusta selität, että olen tulkinnut kirjoitustasi eri tavoin kuin tarkoitit. Niin voi ollakin, sillä enhän voi tietää tarkoitustasi, koska sen tiedät vain sinä.




> Se, että esiintyy omalla nimellään ei liity tähän asiaan mitenkään. Omakin nimeni on käyttäjäprofiilissa.


Käyttäjäprofiiliin voi panna näkyviin muutakin kuin vain nimensä, jos haluaa itsestään jotain kertoa. Sinäkin arvioit minun kirjoituksiani sen perusteella, että voit yhdistää kirjoitukseni nimeni perusteella kaikkeen siihen, mitä minusta on julkisesti tiedossa. Ei persoonansa esiin tuominen ole suinkaan yhdentekevää.




> Tarkenna, kiitos. En ole sanonut sinusta henkilönä mitään, en yhtikäs mitään. Olen käyttänyt omia asia-armenttejani.


Minusta esim. näissä kohdissa vetoat minuun henkilönä:



> Antero Alkun kommenttia on vaikea ymmärtää, mitä tulee metroon ja kehärataan. Toisaalta en ole yllättynyt, kun on lukenut kaiken, mitä mies on aiemmin sanonut.





> Antero Alku ja hänen pari frendiään ovat useaan otteeseen väittäneet tällä palstalla, kuten muissakin yhteyksissä...





> Sinä vastustat julkisuudessa metroa, pisaraa, kaikkea raskasta raideliikennettä...


Jos keskustellaan asioista, esitetään niitä asioita. Silloin ei ole merkitystä sillä, kuka asioita esittää. Enhän minäkään kohdista kritiikkiä siihen, että juuri sinä olet jotain mieltä Marjaradasta, vaan niihin argumentteihin, joita esität.




> Eivätkö minun perusteluni ole asiaperusteita siksi, että ne ovat eri kuin sinun? Liikenneratkaisuihin vaikuttavat myös poliitikkojen halut, ei voi olla haitaksi pohtia niiden merkitystä.


Asiaperusteet eivät ole kiinni henkilöstä. Mutta "poliittinen realismi" ei ole asiaa, vaan mielipidettä. Minä ja muutama muu on kritisoinut kohdallasi sitä, että asetat poliittisen realismin asiaperusteeksi ja ylle todellisten asiaperusteiden.

Poliittinen realismi ei ole pysyvää, kuten asiaperusteet ovat. Poliittinen mielipide voi muuttua yli yön, yksissä vaaleissa tai jonkin kylmän tosiasian kuten rahan tähden. Aikanaan oli poliittista realismia, että Puu-Käpylä hävitetään ja tilalle tulee kerrostaloja. Jotkut eivät (onneksi) hyväksyneet poliittista realismia, ja nykyään Puu-Käpylässä ei ole kerrostaloja. Esittämäsi poliittisen realisimin "opin" mukaan Puu-Käpylän purkamista ei olisi saanut vastustaa, kun purkaminen kerran oli poliittinen realiteetti.




> Pidät minua todella mahtavana, kun luulet minun voivani johtaa poliitikkoja harhaan.


Omalta osaltasi olet johtamassa poliitikkoja harhaan, jos yhdyt siihen joukkoon, jonka mielestä paremmista tai ylipäätään muista vaihdoedoista ei ole tarpeen puhua, jotta poliitikko ei saisi tietoa joka voisi muuttaa "poliittista realismia".

Kysehän on vallankäytöstä. Kun joku haluaa jonkin asian, hänen täytyy saada poliitikot sen asian puolelle, koska poliitikot tekevät päätöksen. Kun poliitikot ovat asian puolella, silloin asiasta on tullut "poliittinen realiteetti". Sille asialle ja sen toteutumiselle on ainoa uhka se, että poliitikot jostain syystä muuttavat mielensä. Jotta niin ei tapahtuisi, täytyy vaimentaa asian vastustus. Esimerkiksi vetoamalla siihen, että on turha esittää vaihtoehtoja.




> Minulla ei ole mitään arvovaltakysymyksiä, sinullahan niitä poliitikkona on. Sinä vastustat julkisuudessa metroa, pisaraa, kaikkea raskasta raideliikennettä ja tuot näkemyksiäsi esille kaikin mahdollisin keinoin ja siihen sinulla on oikeus.


Minä en vastusta metroa, pisaraa tai kaikkea raskasta raideliikennettä, vaan joukkoliikennehankkeita, jotka eivät vastaa tarkoitustaan, ovat huonompia kuin vaihtoehtoiset toteutettavissa olevat hankkeet tai maksavat liikaa. Tämä ei ole minulle arvovaltakysymys, vaan tarkoituksenmukaisuuskysymys. Niillä kahdella on se ero, että tarkoituksenmukaisuuden perusteella tehtyjä valintoja voi muuttaa, jos perusteet muuttuvat. Arvovaltakysymyksissä ei mielipiteitä muuteta, vaan niistä pidetään kiinni, jotta se arvovalta säilyisi.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Suora yhteys Pasila - Lentokenttä olisi vaihtoineenkin nopeampi yhteys lentoasemalle kuin kehärätä kaikille muille paitsi jokuselle asemalla Tikkurilasta ja Myyrmäestä pohjoiseen.


Tässä keskustelussa on kylläkin esitetty kaukojunien ohjaamista lentoaseman kautta. Sanomattakin on selvä, ettei Helsingistä Ouluun liikennöivän IC-junan kapasiteettia kannata mitoittaa Pasilan ja lentokentän välisen kysynnän mukaan, joten eivät kaukojunavuorot pääkaupunkiseudun paikallisia tarpeita palvelisi. Tämä varmasti estettäisiin jo hinnoittelunkin avulla. Ehkä lentokenttäradalle voisi jokusen paikallisjunankin ohjata mutta jos näillä on vuoroväli esim. 30 min niin ei se vaihtoajat huomioiden pysty nopeudessa kilpailemaan kehäradan kanssa, jota liikennöitäisiin kahteen suuntaan tiheällä vuorovälillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tunnelia ei myöskään rakenneta metsään, vaan lentoaseman alitse. Osan matkaa tunneli kulkee toki metsän alla, lentoaseman laitamilla. Lähinnä kyse on siitä, että lentoasemanseudun ydinalueet saavat junayhteyden.


Linjausta voi verrata karttoihin, jolloin näkee, että tunnelia tehdään pääasiassa rakentamattoman maan alle. Marjaradan www-sivulta voi katsella myös animaatiovideon ratalinjauksesta. Kovin pitkään siinä lennellään metsän päällä.

Minun mielestäni ei ole mikään itsetarkoitus, että lentoaseman seudulle pitää saada junayhteys. Sellainen kannattaa sinne tehdä vain, jos siitä on liikenteen hoidon kannalta hyötyä. Rata, jolle ei kannata rakentaa asemia, ei ole liikenteellisesti kovin hyödyllinen.




> Minusta taas sillä on iso merkitys, että lentoaseman rautatieasemaa käyttää päivässä yli 13 000 ihmistä, se kertoo sen tosiasian, että saman määrän kuljettaminen busseilla alueelle vaatisi valtavan määrän linja-autoja.


13.000 ei ole paljon. Metron vilkkaimilla asemilla on 40-50 tuhatta käyttäjää. Kampin bussiterminaalin käyttäjämäärää en löytänyt, mutta sekin on luokassa 40.000 päivässä.

Mutta kuten jo kirjoitin, päivittäinen käyttäjämäärä ei ole ratkaiseva, vaan se huipputunnin kuorma. 1800 matkustajaa hoituu 100 %:sti istumapaikoilla 36:lla bussilla tunnissa. Keskimäärin vuoroväli on 1,7 minuuttia. Kampin bussitunnelissa, Mannerheimientiellä ja Hämeentiellä on vilkkaampi bussiliikenne.

Jos ajatellaan lentoaseman saavutettavuutta joukkoliikenteellä, 36 bussivuoroa voidaan suunnata eri puolille seutua - myös Espoon ja Keilalahden suuntaan. Marjaradan kanssa kentälle on muualta kuin ratavarren asemilta matkustettava käytännössä edelleen kuin nytkin. Eli on matkustettava ensin Rautatieasemalle tai mentävä suoraan taksilla. Tai omalla autolla, mistä Finavia tienaakin mukavasti.




> No minua ei matkustusmukavuus haittaa yhtään, enkä tiedä onko junia tarkoitus ajaa pareittain, se on arvauksesi. Luultavasti ei, ei niin tehdä nykyäänkään päiväaikana, vain ruuhka-aikana.


Kyse on juuri ruuhkatunnista. Päiväsaikaan kysyntä on vielä vähempää.

Marjaradalla on tarkoitus kierrättää Martinlaakson radan ja pääradan junia. Junat ajavat Marjaradan osuuden sillä kokoonpanolla, jonka Martinlaaksonradan ja pääradan matkustajakysyntä edellyttää. Eikä siihen yksi Sm5-yksikkö vuoroa kohden riitä.




> Hankkeen huonommuus on sinun henkilökohtainen kantasi, ei kukaan ole sanonut, että joukkoliikenne on kallista, paitsi ehkä autoväki. Jos halutaan satsata raideliikenteeseen, se maksaa.


Juuri tämän myytin haluan kumota. Raideliikenteen kalleus syntyy vain siitä, että tehdään kalliita ja tehottomia hankkeita, kuten Marjarata tai länsimetro. Ne ovat kalliita siksi, että rakennetaan tarpeetonta kapasiteettia, ja kallis kapasiteetti on tehottomassa käytössä. Ja kun turhan kapasiteetin rakentaminen on kallista, se vähäinenkin käyttö tapahtuu heikolla palvelutasolla, kun säästetään rahaa jättämällä asemia rakentamatta. Tämä kasvattaa kustannuksia entisestään, koska sen kalliin radan rinnalla on edelleen pyöritettävä pintaliikennettä.

Raideliikennettä voi rakentaa kevyemmin. Silloin se maksaa vähemmän ja palvelee paremmin. Maailmassa rakennetaan uusia raitioteitä ja parannetaan entisiä siksi, että se on edullisin ja parhaiten palveleva tapa järjesteää joukkoliikennettä sillä väestötiheydellä, jolla suurin osa maailman kaupungeista on.




> Tikkurilan kaupunkirata ja Leppävaaran kaupunkirata olivat kalliita hankkeita, muuta niiden ansiosta on saatu aikaan entistä parempi raideliikenne.


Niiden avulla on ratkaistu paikallis- ja kaukoliikenteen nopeuserojen yhteensovittamisen ongelma. Joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ne eivät ole lisänneet. Ympäristö- ja kaupunkirakennesyistä tulisi ensisijaisesti käyttää rahaa hankkeisiin, jotka siirtävät henkilöautoliikennettä joukkoliikenteeksi. Ja on yhden tekevää, onko se joukkoliikenne kumi- vai teräspyörillä, kunhan tämä siirtymä saadaan tapahtumaan. Toinen juttu on sitten se, onnistuuko se siirtymä paremmin kumi- vai teräspyörin.




> Lahden oikorata vähensi autoilua Lahdenväylällä ja junia tarvittiin lisää.


Tämä onkin onnistunut hanke. Voi tietenkin moittia sitä, että nyt tuettiin yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautumista. Mutta minä pidän parempana sitä, että pystyttiin edes vähentämään hajautumisen tuottamaa henkilöauton käyttöä.




> Liikenneinvestoinnit ovat nimenomaan investointeja, eivät menoeriä. Vantaan  kaupunki voi myydä tai vuokrata kaavoitettua maata. Ilmailulaitos eli valtio hyötyy investoinnista ja se luo taloudellista kehitystä.


Jos investoinnnista hyötyvät maksavat investoinnin, niin sitten on kyse investoinnista. Ei muuten.




> Aiemmin kehärataa vastaan käytettiin argumenttia, että se laitetaan metsän alle tunneliin? Ilmeisesti hienompaa on mennä keskuspuiston ja asuntoalueen alitse tunnelissa, koska se tunnelissa liikkuminen ei tässä enää olekaan paha asia.


Radan rakentaminen tunneliin vähentää radasta aiheutuvia ympäristöhaittoja, mutta myös estää liikenteellisiä hyötyjä.

Kaukoliikenteen tarkoitus on palvella pitkien etäisyyksien välisiä yhteyksiä. Eli sillä ei ole Pasilan ja lentoaseman välillä liikenteellisiä hyötyjä, vain haittoja. Jos siis kaukoliikenne kulkee tunnelissa, silloin eliminoidaan haittoja menettämättä hyötyjä.

Marjaradan on tarkoitus olla paikallisliikennerata, jolta odotetaan liikenteellisiä hyötyjä. Niitä ei saada, jos rata on tunnelissa ilman asemia, joiden rakentaminen jätetään kustannussyistä tekemättä. Tai joita ei rakenneta siksi, että se tunneli sijaitsee rakentamattomalla alueella. Rakentamattomalla alueella pintarata ei aiheuta ympäristöhaittoja, joten tunnelirakentaminen negatiivisine seurannaisvaikutuksineen on turhaa.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Tässä keskustelussa on kylläkin esitetty kaukojunien ohjaamista lentoaseman kautta. Sanomattakin on selvä, ettei Helsingistä Ouluun liikennöivän IC-junan kapasiteettia kannata mitoittaa Pasilan ja lentokentän välisen kysynnän mukaan, joten eivät kaukojunavuorot pääkaupunkiseudun paikallisia tarpeita palvelisi. Tämä varmasti estettäisiin jo hinnoittelunkin avulla. Ehkä lentokenttäradalle voisi jokusen paikallisjunankin ohjata mutta jos näillä on vuoroväli esim. 30 min niin ei se vaihtoajat huomioiden pysty nopeudessa kilpailemaan kehäradan kanssa, jota liikennöitäisiin kahteen suuntaan tiheällä vuorovälillä.


Tottahan tuo, mutta toisaalta R, H ja Z liikennöivät kerran tunnissa ja mahtuvat samoille raiteille kaukojunien kanssa, eli tuossa on jo kolme vuoroa tunnissa. Se on suht yhdentekevää jos kaukojunat ajaa samaa nopeutta tuolla välillä, eli jos tuohon saa vielä tunkettua yhden tai kaksi paikallisjunaa lisää Keravalle saakka (Nikkilä Express? :-)) ja/tai seutulippumahdollisuuden joihinkin kaukojuniin, niin ollaan jo ihan siedettävissä vuorovälissä. Ja jokunen kaukojuna voi ajaa Tikkurilankin kautta. Eli minusta tuo on järjestelykysymys.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä keskustelussa on kylläkin esitetty kaukojunien ohjaamista lentoaseman kautta. Sanomattakin on selvä, ettei Helsingistä Ouluun liikennöivän IC-junan kapasiteettia kannata mitoittaa Pasilan ja lentokentän välisen kysynnän mukaan, joten eivät kaukojunavuorot pääkaupunkiseudun paikallisia tarpeita palvelisi. Tämä varmasti estettäisiin jo hinnoittelunkin avulla. Ehkä lentokenttäradalle voisi jokusen paikallisjunankin ohjata mutta jos näillä on vuoroväli esim. 30 min niin ei se vaihtoajat huomioiden pysty nopeudessa kilpailemaan kehäradan kanssa, jota liikennöitäisiin kahteen suuntaan tiheällä vuorovälillä.


Lentokenttärataa kulkevat paikallisjunat voivat ajaa samalla aikataululla kuin kaukojunat. Sanokaamme vaikka, että ajokaika Hki-lentoasema on 16 min. kuten nykyään Tikkurilaan. Jos kaukojunalla ei saa ajaa lentoasemalle, teoreettinen matka-aika on puolet vuorovälistä + ajoaika.

Marjaradan kanssa vuoroväli 10 min. ja ajoaika 27 min. matka-aika on 32 min. Lentokentän pääradan kanssa sama matka-aika saavutetaan 32 minuutin vuorovälillä. Siis teoreettinen matka-aika on puolet 32 min. vuorovälistä eli 16 min. + ajoaika 16 min. = 32 min.

Paljonko paikallismatkustajia sitten tuolla välillä olisi? Jos otan lukuja Marjaradan liikenne-ennusteista (helmikuussa 2007 päivitetty raportti, sivu 13) ja oletan, että "huonon" palvelun vuoksi ruuhkatuntina lentoaseman matkamäärä olisi vain puolet Marjaradan käyttäjistä eli 1510/2 = 755, ja tämä jakautuisi vielä tasan molempiin suuntiin, huipputuntina olisi kysyntä noin 400 matkustajaa. Tämä olisi juuri 2 Sm-junavuoroa tunnissa. Mutta neljä, jos suora rata 16 min. ajoajalla kerää yhtä paljon matkustajia kuin kiertävä rata 27 min. ajoajalla. Jos suoralle radalle lasketaan lisäksi Aviapoliksen alueen ennustettu aseman käyttö (570 matkaa huipputuntina), matkamäärät ovat noin 30 % suuremmat.

Eli kilpailee varsin hyvin Marjaradan lentokenttäliikenteen kanssa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tottahan tuo, mutta toisaalta R, H ja Z liikennöivät kerran tunnissa ja mahtuvat samoille raiteille kaukojunien kanssa, eli tuossa on jo kolme vuoroa tunnissa. Se on suht yhdentekevää jos kaukojunat ajaa samaa nopeutta tuolla välillä, eli jos tuohon saa vielä tunkettua yhden tai kaksi paikallisjunaa lisää Keravalle saakka (Nikkilä Express? :-)) ja/tai seutulippumahdollisuuden joihinkin kaukojuniin, niin ollaan jo ihan siedettävissä vuorovälissä. Ja jokunen kaukojuna voi ajaa Tikkurilankin kautta. Eli minusta tuo on järjestelykysymys.



Jos nopea kaukoliikenne siirretään kulkemaan Helsinki-Vantaan kautta eivät ainakaan kaikki R-,H- ja Z-junat uudelle radalle siirry eivätkä oikein mahdukaan, jos kaukoliikenteen nopeutta nostetaan. Todennäköisesti useimmat R-,H- ja Z-tyyppiset junat kulkisivat yhä Tikkurilan kautta. Lentokenttärata vapauttaisi käytännössä koko nykyisen pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteiden kapasiteetin nopeille lähijunille. Kaukoliikenteen lentokenttärata yhtyisi todennäköisesti päärataan vasta Keravan jälkeen, joten Keravan liikenne olisi pakkokin hoitaa Tikkurilan kautta. 

Voin hyvin kuvitella (kauhu)skenaarion, että pelkän uuden kaukoliikenneradan rakentamisen jälkeen Helsingin ja lentokentän välillä kulkisivat kansainväliseen malliin kaukojunat(seutulippu ei kelpaa) ja niiden lisäksi Helsinki-Vantaa Express(seutulippu ei kelpaa) 20 minuutin vuorovälillä hintaan 10 euroa/suunta.

----------


## PNu

> Tottahan tuo, mutta toisaalta R, H ja Z liikennöivät kerran tunnissa ja mahtuvat samoille raiteille kaukojunien kanssa, eli tuossa on jo kolme vuoroa tunnissa.


Kaikkia Riihimäen ja Lahden suunnan paikallisjunia tuskin kannattaisi ohjata lentoaseman kautta. Näissä on taatusti matkustajia, joilla on tarvetta jäädä pois esim. Tikkurilassa, jolloin lentoaseman kautta kiertäminen olisi selvä palvelutason heikennys. 

Jos lentoaseman kautta kiertäisi jatkossa 2 raidetta ja nykyisellä pääradalla on Helsingin ja Keravan välillä 4 niin kapasiteetistakin siis vain 33 % olisi lentokenttäradalla. Kun ainakin useimmat kaukojunat ajaisivat lentoaseman kautta ja kaukojunien lukumäärääkin varmasti lisättäisiin nykyisestä niin merkittävästä paikallisjunatarjonnasta lentoasemalle lienee turha haaveilla.

Eräs kehäradan hyvä puoli olisikin siinä, että Tikkurilan ja Vantaankosken kaupunkiratojen siivellä lentoasemalle saataisiin paikallisjunille tiheä vuoroväli, kuten ketjussa on jo aikaisemmin todettu.

----------


## -Epex82-

> Linjausta voi verrata karttoihin, jolloin näkee, että tunnelia tehdään pääasiassa rakentamattoman maan alle. Marjaradan www-sivulta voi katsella myös animaatiovideon ratalinjauksesta. Kovin pitkään siinä lennellään metsän päällä.


Tunneli alittaa lentoaseman, muuten se rata kulkee maan päällä. Lentoasema on pakko alittaa, jos halutaan taata linjauksen avulla lentoterminaali 2:n (Viinikkala) kytkeminen junaliikenteen pariin.




> Minun mielestäni ei ole mikään itsetarkoitus, että lentoaseman seudulle pitää saada junayhteys. Sellainen kannattaa sinne tehdä vain, jos siitä on liikenteen hoidon kannalta hyötyä. Rata, jolle ei kannata rakentaa asemia, ei ole liikenteellisesti kovin hyödyllinen.


Minusta ei ole itsetarkoitus vastustaa jotakin ratahanketta. Oman näkemykseni mukaan radasta on liikenteen hoidon kannalta hyötyä. Olen perustellut näkemystäni lentoaseman saavutettavuuden paranemisella ja tiheillä vuoroväleillä sekä Aviapoliksen kehityssuunnitelmilla, joista on iso hyöty koko seudulle.




> 13.000 ei ole paljon. Metron vilkkaimilla asemilla on 40-50 tuhatta käyttäjää. Kampin bussiterminaalin käyttäjämäärää en löytänyt, mutta sekin on luokassa 40.000 päivässä.


13 000 on riittävästi, aika moni asema lakkautettaisiin, jos 13 000 ei olisi tarpeeksi.




> Mutta kuten jo kirjoitin, päivittäinen käyttäjämäärä ei ole ratkaiseva, vaan se huipputunnin kuorma. 1800 matkustajaa hoituu 100 %:sti istumapaikoilla 36:lla bussilla tunnissa. Keskimäärin vuoroväli on 1,7 minuuttia. Kampin bussitunnelissa, Mannerheimientiellä ja Hämeentiellä on vilkkaampi bussiliikenne.


36 bussia? Lisää busseja Tikkurilaan? Mikä on matka-aika Tikkurilasta? Entäs Leinelä, Hiekkaharju tai Kivistö? Miten sieltä pääsee?




> Jos ajatellaan lentoaseman saavutettavuutta joukkoliikenteellä, 36 bussivuoroa voidaan suunnata eri puolille seutua... - 
> Kyse on juuri ruuhkatunnista. Päiväsaikaan kysyntä on vielä vähempää.


Joopa joo. Lisää busseja jo valmiiksi ruuhkaisille kehäteille. Mikä on bussin matka-aika Keilalahteen kentältä?36 bussia eri puolille? Eli miten? Eikö niiden pitänyt palvella sitä Tikkurilaa niiden bussien? Montako bussia tarvitaan sinun laskujesi mukaan, jotta jokaiselta asemalta Hiekkaharjun eteläpuolella ja Vantaanlaakson radan asemilta saadaan 10 min vuoroväli ja sama kapasiteetti?




> Marjaradalla on tarkoitus kierrättää Martinlaakson radan ja pääradan junia. Junat ajavat Marjaradan osuuden sillä kokoonpanolla, jonka Martinlaaksonradan ja pääradan matkustajakysyntä edellyttää. Eikä siihen yksi Sm5-yksikkö vuoroa kohden riitä.


No pistetään kaksi. Aiemminhan väitit, että kyse on ylikapasiteetista.




> Jos investoinnnista hyötyvät maksavat investoinnin, niin sitten on kyse investoinnista. Ei muuten.


Jaa eli siis käyttäjä maksaa? Puhuin kansantaloudellisista vaikutuksista. Tällä kokoomuslaisella logiikalla joukkoliikenne olisi lopetettu aikaa sitten.




> Radan rakentaminen tunneliin vähentää radasta aiheutuvia ympäristöhaittoja, mutta myös estää liikenteellisiä hyötyjä.


Ok, mitäs liikenteellisiä hyötyjä se estää?




> Kaukoliikenteen tarkoitus on palvella pitkien etäisyyksien välisiä yhteyksiä. Eli sillä ei ole Pasilan ja lentoaseman välillä liikenteellisiä hyötyjä, vain haittoja. Jos siis kaukoliikenne kulkee tunnelissa, silloin eliminoidaan haittoja menettämättä hyötyjä.


En käsitä tätä lausetta. Miten radan rakentaminen Pasilasta lentoasemalle onkin yhtäkkiä hyödytön hanke, kun koko ajan on puhuttu päinvastaista?




> Marjaradan on tarkoitus olla paikallisliikennerata, jolta odotetaan liikenteellisiä hyötyjä. Niitä ei saada, jos rata on tunnelissa ilman asemia, joiden rakentaminen jätetään kustannussyistä tekemättä.


Tunneli alittaa lentoaseman, jossa ei voi asua. Tunneliasemat palvelevat Viinikkalaa, Lentoasemaa ja Aviapolista sekä Ruskeasantaa. Muuten asemat ovat maan pinnalla. Asemien ympäristöön tulee tuhansia asukkaita.

----------


## -Epex82-

> Minusta esim. näissä kohdissa vetoat minuun henkilönä:


Pakko on nimi mainita, jotta tiedetään, kenen mielipiteitä kritisoin. Voisin tietysti sanoa, että "eräs henkilö on tätä mieltä"




> Jos keskustellaan asioista, esitetään niitä asioita. Silloin ei ole merkitystä sillä, kuka asioita esittää. Enhän minäkään kohdista kritiikkiä siihen, että juuri sinä olet jotain mieltä Marjaradasta, vaan niihin argumentteihin, joita esität.


Niin minäkin argumentteihin kiinnitän huomioni. Perusteluni ovat olleet liikenteeelliset, muuta en ole esittänyt. Olen esittänyt omat perusteluni radalla.




> Asiaperusteet eivät ole kiinni henkilöstä. Mutta "poliittinen realismi" ei ole asiaa, vaan mielipidettä. Minä ja muutama muu on kritisoinut kohdallasi sitä, että asetat poliittisen realismin asiaperusteeksi ja ylle todellisten asiaperusteiden.


Erikoinen jako. Olette tarttuneet tähän politiikkateemaan oikein kunnolla. Mutta mitä esität, on epäloogista. Esittämäsi "asiaperusteet" ovat omia kannanottojasi, eivät tieteellisiä totuuksia (2+2=4). Tämän mielipiteen voi tulkita siten, että jos on eri mieltä kanssasi, argumentteja ei voi kutsua asiaperusteiksi. Omat asiaperusteesi ovat poliittinen kannanotto ja subjektiivinen näkökantasi.




> Aikanaan oli poliittista realismia, että Puu-Käpylä hävitetään ja tilalle tulee kerrostaloja.


Tämä asia ei liity Puu-Käpylään mitenkään. Satun nyt vain olemaan samaa mieltä RHK:n kanssa, ja minulla on siihen perusteet, siinä missä sinulla omaan kantaasi. Olet vain eri mieltä oman subjektiivisen näkemyksesi kanssa, jota pidät ainoana asiaperusteluna




> Omalta osaltasi olet johtamassa poliitikkoja harhaan, jos yhdyt siihen joukkoon, jonka mielestä paremmista tai ylipäätään muista vaihdoedoista ei ole tarpeen puhua, jotta poliitikko ei saisi tietoa joka voisi muuttaa "poliittista realismia".


Tämä ei ole mikään poliitikkokanava, enkä voi muuttaa poliitikkojen mielipidettä, enkä edes halua. Olen tässä asiassa heidän kanssaan samaa mieltä omien perustelujeni kanssa. Eikö saisi?
Esitä niin paljon vaihtoehtoja kun haluat, ei sitä kukaan kiellä. Minusta kehärata on paras vaihtoehto, anteeksi siitä.




> Minä en vastusta metroa, pisaraa tai kaikkea raskasta raideliikennettä, ...


Jaa. No etpä niitä näytä paljon kannattavankaan.

----------


## sane

> Joopa joo. Lisää busseja jo valmiiksi ruuhkaisille kehäteille. Mikä on bussin matka-aika Keilalahteen kentältä?36 bussia eri puolille? Eli miten? Eikö niiden pitänyt palvella sitä Tikkurilaa niiden bussien? Montako bussia tarvitaan sinun laskujesi mukaan, jotta jokaiselta asemalta Hiekkaharjun eteläpuolella ja Vantaanlaakson radan asemilta saadaan 10 min vuoroväli ja sama kapasiteetti?


Minkä takia juuri Vantaanlaakson, ja Hiekkaharjun eteläpuoleisten osien liikenne lentokentälle ja aviapolikseen on niin ensisijaisen tärkeitä? Vaikka en asiaa ole tutkinutkaan, kuvittelisin näille alueille jakautuvan asukasmäärää pienempi osuus sekä aviapoliksen työntekijöistä, että lentoliikenteestä. Ja muualta alueelta tullessa marjarata ei ymmärtääkseni näitä yhteyksiä helpota yhtään, kun matka-aika on niin pitkä. Esimerkiksi keilaniemestä jouduttaiasiin bussilla keskustaan, siellä vaihto hitaaseen junaan -> matka-aika tunnin luokkaa. Alkaa siinä vaiheessa taksi tai henkilöauto tuntua huomattavasti mielekkäämmältä vaihtoehdolta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Esimerkiksi keilaniemestä jouduttaiasiin bussilla keskustaan, siellä vaihto hitaaseen junaan -> matka-aika tunnin luokkaa.


Suora bussi 514 käyttää matkaan Westendinasemalta lentokentälle n. tunnin, joten eipä se suora bussi ole tässä tapauksessa mikään ihanneratkaisu verrattuna keskustan kautta kulkevaan yhteyteen.

----------


## petteri

> Suora bussi 514 käyttää matkaan Westendinasemalta lentokentälle n. tunnin, joten eipä se suora bussi ole tässä tapauksessa mikään ihanneratkaisu verrattuna keskustan kautta kulkevaan yhteyteen.


Matka-ajan luotettavuudellakin on paljon merkitystä, raideliikennettä käyttävä matkaketju toimii luotettavammin kuin bussiliikenne. Lisäksi länsimetro tiputtaa yli 10 minuuttia Keilaniemen ja junien vaihtoyhteyksien matka-ajasta.

----------


## PNu

> Ja muualta alueelta tullessa marjarata ei ymmärtääkseni näitä yhteyksiä helpota yhtään, kun matka-aika on niin pitkä.


Parantaa se yhteyksiä kaikilta Tikkurilan ja Vantaankosken kaupunkiratojen asemilta. Ja parantaa muuten kaukojunilla saapuvienkin yhteyksiä joskaan ei niin paljon kuin kaukojunarata lentoasemalle.




> Esimerkiksi keilaniemestä jouduttaiasiin bussilla keskustaan, siellä vaihto hitaaseen junaan -> matka-aika tunnin luokkaa.


Toivotaan, että Keilaniemestä tullaan jatkossa metrolla keskustaan. Silloin vaihto junaan helpottuu huomattavasti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tunneli alittaa lentoaseman, muuten se rata kulkee maan päällä.


Onko tämä nyt mielipide vai poliittinen realiteetti? 12.2.2007 päivätyn raportin kannen kuvassa tunnelia on toisen kiitotien eteläpäästä Tuusulantien itäpuolelle. Linkkaamassasi RHK:n dokumentissa tunnelin pituus ja sijainti oli myös mainittu. Vai onko Aviapolis-nimellä tunnettu kaupunginosa Vantaalla yhtä kuin lentoasema? Kuin myös Ruskeasanta tai kiitoteiden eteläpuoleiset alueet, joille tuskin koskaan rakennetaan turvallisuus- ja ympäristösyistä yhtään mitään.




> 13 000 on riittävästi, aika moni asema lakkautettaisiin, jos 13 000 ei olisi tarpeeksi.


Pidätkö tätä nyt asiaperusteena, mielipiteenä vai poliittisena realiteettina? Joukkoliikenteen mitoittaminen on matematiikkaa, ei konsensusta tai äänestämistä. Ei minun ole tarvinnut keksiä joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvää tekniikkaa niin että voit väittää sitä vain minun mielipiteekseni. Perusteita voi opiskella suomeksi Ojalan ja Pursulan tekemästä oppikirjasta Taajamien joukkoliikenteen suunnittelu ja hoito. Se on vähän vanha, mutta ei nämä perusasiat ole miksikään muuttuneet.




> 36 bussia? Lisää busseja Tikkurilaan? Mikä on matka-aika Tikkurilasta? Entäs Leinelä, Hiekkaharju tai Kivistö? Miten sieltä pääsee?


Sane jo kommentoikin tätä, ja olen aivan samaa mieltä kuin mitä hän kirjoitti. Ja kirjoitin jo asiaa esittäessänikin, että 36 bussivuoroa tunnissa voivat palvella koko seutua, ei vain Martinlaakson radan ja pääradan asemia.




> Joopa joo. Lisää busseja jo valmiiksi ruuhkaisille kehäteille. Mikä on bussin matka-aika Keilalahteen kentältä?


Vaikuttaa siltä, että Marjaradan rakentamiseen saa kyllä käyttää puoli miljardia, mutta muunlainen joukkoliikenteen edistäminen ei saa maksaa mitään. Ja sen vuoksi se ei sitten olekaan mahdollista. Minä ajattelen asian tyystin toisin päin. On syytä pohtia, mitä muuta Marjaradan hinnalla voisi tehdä joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi. Tai millä muilla keinoin ja millä hinnalla saavutettaisiin vähintään samat asiat kuin Marjaradalla.

Ruuhkautuvia bussiliikenteelle tarpeellisia reittejä ovat lähinnä seudun päätiet, eli Kehä 1 ja Kehä 3 sekä säteittäiset moottoritiet. Näille kaikille voidaan tehdä bussikaistat, jolloin kaikkialta pääsee bussilla lentokentälle ruuhkattomasti kaikkina aikoina. Eikä se maksa läheskään niin paljon kuin Marjarata, mutta palvelee ratkaisevasti paremmin kokonaisuutena. Mikä siis tarkoittaa, että kaikkialla muualla kuin Marjaradan junien asemilla joukkoliikenteen palvelu lentokentälle on parempi.




> 36 bussia eri puolille? Eli miten? Eikö niiden pitänyt palvella sitä Tikkurilaa niiden bussien? Montako bussia tarvitaan sinun laskujesi mukaan, jotta jokaiselta asemalta Hiekkaharjun eteläpuolella ja Vantaanlaakson radan asemilta saadaan 10 min vuoroväli ja sama kapasiteetti?


Ei niiden todellakaan pitänyt palvella pelkästään Tikkurilaa, vaan koko seutua. Luku 36 tulee vain siitä, että se määrä riittää hoitamaan sen 1800 matkustajan huippukuorman mikä Marjaradalle on laskettu. Tosin voi olla, että jos lentokenttää palveleva ja pääteiden bussikaistoja käyttävä ruuhkaton bussilinjasto perustettaisiin, 36 bussia ei riitä, koska matkustajia olisi paljon enemmän kuin Marjaradalla, kun palvelukin on parempi.




> No pistetään kaksi. Aiemminhan väitit, että kyse on ylikapasiteetista.


En minä tätäkään ole keksinyt, vaan sen voit lukea Marjaradan raporttien liikenneselvityksistä. Tämän vuoden raportissa sivulla 14, ole hyvä.




> Jaa eli siis käyttäjä maksaa? Puhuin kansantaloudellisista vaikutuksista. Tällä kokoomuslaisella logiikalla joukkoliikenne olisi lopetettu aikaa sitten.


Minä en todellakaan ymmärrä sellaista logiikkaa, että joku omistaa maita, joiden arvo on nolla ilman liikenneyhteyksiä. Mutta jos julkinen valta eli me veroja maksavat kansalaiset rahoitamme sinne muutaman sadan miljoonan liikenneyhteyden ja maanomistajat voivat tehdä 3-4-kertaa niin paljon voittoa alueidensa rakentamisella, niin on kohtuutonta periä siitä tuotosta jotain sen liikenneyhteyden rahoittamiseksi.




> Ok, mitäs liikenteellisiä hyötyjä se estää?


Tunnelirakentaminen estää saavutettavuutta. Joukkoliikennepalvelu on olemassa vain pysäkillä. Ohi tai ali kulkeva bussi tai juna ei ole joukkoliikenteen palvelua.




> En käsitä tätä lausetta. Miten radan rakentaminen Pasilasta lentoasemalle onkin yhtäkkiä hyödytön hanke, kun koko ajan on puhuttu päinvastaista?


Ne matkustajat, jotka matkustavat Helsingin keskustasta tai Pasilasta lentoasemalle eivät tarvitse asemia tai pysähdyksiä siinä välillä. Ne matkustajat, jotka matkaavat jonnekin siinä välillä (Maunulaan, Pakilaan jne.), eivät ole kiinnostuneet siitä, miten päästään lentoasemalle. Näillä molemmilla ryhmillä voi olla ja on jo nytkin parhaiten kunkin tarpeita vastaavat joukkoliikennepalvelut:Maunulan, Pakilan ja Paloheinän matkustajat käyttävät nykyisiä busseja.Lentoasemalle matkustavat käyttävät lentokentän kautta kulkevaa päärataa.Pääradan ja Martinlaakson radan varren matkustajat käyttävä näiden ratojen paikallisjunia.
Sama asia kuin miksi kaukoliikenteen junat eivät pysähdy kaikilla seisakkeilla, mutta erikseen kulkevat paikallisjunat pysähtyvät. Kukin valitsee istelleen sopivan junan. Henkilöautolla mainittuja alueita pohjoisemmaksi menevät ajavat Tuusulantien motaria, eivät alueiden asuntokatuja.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pakko on nimi mainita, jotta tiedetään, kenen mielipiteitä kritisoin. Voisin tietysti sanoa, että "eräs henkilö on tätä mieltä"


Kun puhutaan asiaperusteista, ne eivät ole henkilöihin liittyviä mielipiteitä.




> Erikoinen jako. Olette tarttuneet tähän politiikkateemaan oikein kunnolla. Mutta mitä esität, on epäloogista. Esittämäsi "asiaperusteet" ovat omia kannanottojasi, eivät tieteellisiä totuuksia (2+2=4). Tämän mielipiteen voi tulkita siten, että jos on eri mieltä kanssasi, argumentteja ei voi kutsua asiaperusteiksi. Omat asiaperusteesi ovat poliittinen kannanotto ja subjektiivinen näkökantasi.


Mielipiteistä ja arvoista voi kinata, asiaperusteista ei. Paitsi näyttää olevan niin, että sinä kinaat asiaperusteistakin pitämällä asiaperusteita mielipiteinä. Kuten esimerkiksi väittämällä, ettei joukkoliikennettä mitoiteta huipputunnin matkamäärän vaan jonkin aseman päivittäisen käyttäjämäärän perusteella.

Jos et ole tutustunut esim. edellisessä viestissäni mainitsemaani Ojalan ja Pursulan kirjaan, niin lue se ensin jotta ymmärrät, milloin on kysymys asiaperusteista ja milloin mielipiteistä.




> Tämä asia ei liity Puu-Käpylään mitenkään. Satun nyt vain olemaan samaa mieltä RHK:n kanssa, ja minulla on siihen perusteet, siinä missä sinulla omaan kantaasi. Olet vain eri mieltä oman subjektiivisen näkemyksesi kanssa, jota pidät ainoana asiaperusteluna


Ei RHK:lla ole mitään mielipidettä, jonka kanssa voisit olla samaa mieltä. RHK ja Vantaan kaupunki ovat teettäneet konsultilla selvityksen Marjaradasta. Ei se ole mielipide, vaan siinä on käytössä olevan tiedon ja menetelmien perusteella esitetty asiatietoa Marjaradasta. Ei siinä oteta kantaa siihen, miten muulla tavalla lentokentän liikennettä voisi järjestää. Eikä siinä ole tutkittu pääradan viemistä lentokentän kautta ja verrattu sitä Marjarataan.

Mutta sinulla on mielipide, ettei näitä muita vaihtoehtoja pitäisi esittää, koska tämä ainoa esitetty on poliittinen realiteetti.




> Tämä ei ole mikään poliitikkokanava, enkä voi muuttaa poliitikkojen mielipidettä, enkä edes halua. Olen tässä asiassa heidän kanssaan samaa mieltä omien perustelujeni kanssa. Eikö saisi?
> Esitä niin paljon vaihtoehtoja kun haluat, ei sitä kukaan kiellä. Minusta kehärata on paras vaihtoehto, anteeksi siitä.


Ei tarvitse pyytää anteeksi omaa mielipidettä. Se, että sinulla on tuo mielipide ei oikeuta väittämään muista vaihtoehdoista kerrottua asiatietoa mielipiteeksi tai vaatimaan, ettei muita vaihtoehtoja pidä esittää.

Ja viimeinen lause tuossa osoittaa, että et edes halua asiatietoa, vaan mielipiteesi on asiatiedon yläpuolella. Sillä mielestäsi Marjarata on paras, vaikka olisikin parempia vaihtoehtoja.




> Jaa. No etpä niitä näytä paljon kannattavankaan.


Se ei johdu siitä, että ne ovat jotain teknologiaa, vaan siitä, etteivät esitetyt hankkeet ole perusteltuja joukkoliikenteen edistämisen tai tarkoituksenmukaisen rahankäytön kannalta.

Esimerkiksi metroa on hyvä rakentaa sellaiseen kaupunkiympäristöön kuin Lontoossa, Pariisissa, Madridissa, New Yorkissa jne. Mutta sellaista ei vaan ole täällä. Ja onhan sekin aika omituista, että sama taho esittää, ettei Käpylään kannata liikennöidä raitiovaunuilla, vaikka rata on olemassa, mutta sinne kannattaa rakentaa metro Pasilasta. Tai ettei kaukojunille kannata rakentaa rataa lentoasemalle, mutta metrolle kyllä.

Minä perustan käsitykseni asiatietoon. Jotkut toiset puhtaasti mielipiteeseen siitä, että metro on heidän mielestään hyvä tai kiva, ja sitä pitää rakentaa mahdollisimman paljon asiaperusteista piittaamatta.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Kaikkia Riihimäen ja Lahden suunnan paikallisjunia tuskin kannattaisi ohjata lentoaseman kautta. Näissä on taatusti matkustajia, joilla on tarvetta jäädä pois esim. Tikkurilassa, jolloin lentoaseman kautta kiertäminen olisi selvä palvelutason heikennys.


Veikkaan että noita Tikkurilaan menijöitä on sen vähän, että voisivat vaihtaa Keravalla päärataa menevään junaan. Muille asemille kulkemisen kannalta se on suht se ja sama vaihtaako Tikkurilassa vai Keravalla.




> Jos lentoaseman kautta kiertäisi jatkossa 2 raidetta ja nykyisellä pääradalla on Helsingin ja Keravan välillä 4 niin kapasiteetistakin siis vain 33 % olisi lentokenttäradalla. Kun ainakin useimmat kaukojunat ajaisivat lentoaseman kautta ja kaukojunien lukumäärääkin varmasti lisättäisiin nykyisestä niin merkittävästä paikallisjunatarjonnasta lentoasemalle lienee turha haaveilla.


Toki jos kaukojunatarjonta kasvaa kovasti niin kapasiteetti ei riitä. Sitten voi vaikka rakentaa sen kehäradan. Ja lisäraiteita Keravalta pohjoiseen.

Enkä oikein ymmärrä miksi seutulippulaiset välillä Pasila - Lenttokenttä kaukoliikenteen junissa olisi ylitsepääsemätön ongelma. Jos siinä ei ole yhtään asemaa välissä niin ei tuo matka kestä kuin joku viisi minuuttia, eli voitaisiin mitoittaa seisomapaikoillakin, pitemmälle menevillä on kuitenkin istumapaikka varattuna. Vai onko seisomapaikoissa kaukojunassa joku turvallisuusongelma?

----------


## petteri

> Veikkaan että noita Tikkurilaan menijöitä on sen vähän, että voisivat vaihtaa Keravalla päärataa menevään junaan. Muille asemille kulkemisen kannalta se on suht se ja sama vaihtaako Tikkurilassa vai Keravalla.


Jos kaukoliikennerata rakennetaan lentokentän kautta, se yhtyy hyvin todennäköisesti päärataan vasta Keravan pohjoispuolella suunnilleen oikoradan eroamiskohdassa, vaihto Keravalla ei siis onnistu.

----------


## teme

> Jos kaukoliikennerata rakennetaan lentokentän kautta, se yhtyy hyvin todennäköisesti päärataan vasta Keravan pohjoispuolella suunnilleen oikoradan eroamiskohdassa, vaihto Keravalla ei siis onnistu.


Kiitos tiedosta, olen kokoajan kuvitellut että se haarautuisi Keravan alapuolella. Miten se yhteys pääradan varteen sitten ylipäänsä on tarkoitus hoitaa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kiitos tiedosta, olen kokoajan kuvitellut että se haarautuisi Keravan alapuolella. Miten se yhteys pääradan varteen sitten ylipäänsä on tarkoitus hoitaa?


Mutta oliko se tietoa vai Petterin näkemys? En minä ainakaan ole kuullut mitään varsinaisia suunnitelmia siitä, miten lentoasemalta tullaan pääradalle. Toisin sanoen mitkä ovat perusteet sille, ettei lentoasemalta voida mennä Keravalle? Näitä linjausvaihtoehtoja, niiden hyötyjä, haittoja ja kustannuksia siis ei varmasti ole oikeasti vielä missään laskettu, vaan hinta on arvioitu vain yleisellä nauhakustannuksella.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toisin sanoen mitkä ovat perusteet sille, ettei lentoasemalta voida mennä Keravalle?


Koska asiaa ei ole vielä tarkemmin suunniteltu, ei voi kuin spekuloida. Se kuitenkin voitaneen ottaa lähtökohdaksi, että jos päärata siirretään kulkemaan lentokentän kautta ja se yhtyy nykyiseen rataan oikoradan eteläpuolella, pitää pääradalle tehdä lisäraiteita lentokenttäradan yhtymiskohdan ja oikoradan erkanemiskohdan välille, jotta siihen ei synny pullonkaulaa. Siksi oikoradan jatkaminen suoraan pääradan yli lentokentälle voisi olla ihan mahdollinen vaihtoehto (oikoradan ja pääradan välille tehtäisiin sitten tietysti tarvittavat yhteydet).

Kaukojunia ei välttämättä haluttaisi hidastaa lisäämällä niille pysähdystä Keravalla, vaan yhteydet pohjoisesta Tikkurilaan ja muille nykyisen radan asemille hoidettaisiin ajamalla osa junista (esim. lähijunat Tampereelta ja Lahdesta) vanhaa reittiä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minä perustan käsitykseni asiatietoon. Jotkut toiset puhtaasti mielipiteeseen siitä, että metro on heidän mielestään hyvä tai kiva, ja sitä pitää rakentaa mahdollisimman paljon asiaperusteista piittaamatta.


Tämä keskustelu menee jo tieteellisfilosofiseksi, mutta halusinpa silti työntää oman lusikkani soppaan, jotta täällä voidaan jatkaa keskustelua asiallisesti ja kohteliaasti. (Kyllä, tiedän, ettei kukaan jaksa lukea näin pitkää viestiä...)

Täällä voidaan keskustella "asiatiedolla", mutta mikään ei ole näissä asioissa puhdasta faktaa, vaan kaikki perustuu aina joihinkin premisseihin eli lähtöoletuksiin, jotka ovat enemmän ja vähemmän todistetusti faktaa.

Esimerkiksi Anteron moni argumentti perustuu siihen premissiin, että joukkuliikenne on houkuttelevaa vain kävelyetäisyydeltä, joka on n. 400 metriä. Toisaalta liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö käyttää yhtenä premissinään sitä, että ihminen on valmis maksamaan 5 minuutin ajansäästöstä 1 euron (tai mitä nuo luvut nyt olivatkaan).

Mutta keskustelu ei ole puhtaasti faktaperusteista niin kauan kuin premissit ovat mitä ovat. Ja meillä kaikilla osa premisseistä perustuu omaan ajatteluun ja mielipiteeseen. Paljolti jo siksi, että liikennesuunnittelun periaatteita voidaan tutkia vain tilastollisesti, ja ihmisten mielipiteet oikeanlaisista tutkimusmetodeista vaihtelevat paljon. Ei voida edes sanoa, että tilastojen tulkitseminen jonkun mielestä väärällä tavalla on valehtelua, koska se vain perustuu erilaisiin käsityksiin tilastojen merkitsevyydestä. Ongelma on pohjimmiltaan, ettemme tiedä, miten hyvin tilastot ja kokemus mallintavat suunnittelumallejamme. Esimerkiksi oikean painoarvon antaminen asioille, kuten tuo kävelymatka ja ajan hinta, on käytännössä mahdotonta.

Virheellistä tietoa siis on, jos teemme premisseistämme loogisesti väärän johtopäätöksen. Sellainen on faktuaalisesti väärää. Mutta asiapohjaisesti väärää ei olekaan, jos haluamme lisätä jonkin premissin, jonka avulla pystymme selittämään lopputuloksen. Esimerkiksi "runkolinjan huomattavasti parempi palvelutaso kompensoi liityntäliikenteen haittaa", eli premissimme antaa palvelutason toiselle asialle suuremman painoarvon. Tuota väitettä ei voi _todistaa_ oikeaksi tai vääräksi, mutta voi argumentoida, että _todennäköisesti_ asia on niin tai ei ole niin.

Ehkä tästä syystä monet keskustelut tällä foorumilla kiertävät kehää, koska ne kaikkihan aina palautuvat siihen, että väittelemme premisseistämme. Jos kaikki premissimme yhtenisivät, olisimme aina samaa mieltä asioista.

"Poliittinen realiteettikin" on vain yksi premissi. Se  ei ole sinänsä mikään mielipide, koska sekin voidaan perustaa havaintoihin tosielämästä.

Minun mielestäni sitä ei voi jättää huomiottakaan, koska se välttämättä vaikuttaa hankkeiden toteutumisaikatauluun. Poliittinen realiteetti _saattaa_ kääntyä yhdessä yössä, mutta se ei ole kovin todennäköistä. Pitkällä tähtäimellä suurtenkin hankkeiden toteutumistodennäköisyyksillä on merkitystä.

Tuo edellinen on siis tekemäni premissi, jonka vuoksi esimerkiksi loogiseen päättelyyni kuuluu lopputulos siitä, että pidän länsimetron rakentamista todennäköisenä, enkä näe hyötyä sen vastustamisesta (tulevaisuutta ajatellen siitä keskustelu on hedelmällistä sinänsä). Premissini on, että poliittisella realiteetilla on siis jokin painoarvo, joka lienee siis suurempi kuin vaikkapa Anterolla. Poliittinen realiteetti on asia-argumentti, sen painoarvo oma mielipiteeni, jonka perustan havainnoilleni tosielämästä (ei siis makuasia, mutta subjektiivinen näkemys silti).

Kukin premissi perustuu aina muille premisseille, jotka lopulta kaikki pohjautuvat subjektiiviselle kokemukselleni siitä, miten maailma toimii ja mitä itse haluan ja arvostan. Koska jokaisen kaikki premissit perustuvat arvoihin ja kokemukseen, todellista asiakeskustelua ei ole olemassakaan. Voidaan vain keskustella siitä, mitä nämä premissit ovat ja miten ne toimivat. Yleiskielessä asiatiedoksi nimitetään yleensä sitä, että perustetaan premissit jonkin toisen ihmisen tekemiin havaintoihin ja päätelmiin siitä, miten ne mallintavat maailmaa. Tieteellisessä maailmassa on käytännöksi muodostunut, että tieteellisen yhteisön hyväksynnän saaneita (esimerkiksi artikkelijulkaisut) ovat todennäköisimmin maailmaa oikein mallintavia mekanismeja. Mutta ovatko esimerkiksi Hass-Klaun ja Cramptonin päätelmät silti oikeita, ei voida tietää. Niistäkin voidaan keskustella.

Tärkeää tässä keskustelussa olisi muistaa, että omat päätelmät perustuvat aina joihinkin premisseihin, jotka perustuvat toisiin premisseihin, jotka perustuvat arvomaailmaamme ja subjektiiviseen kokemukseen. Omien premissiensä kyseenalaistaminen on mielestäni hyvän keskustelijan merkki.

Emme päädy täällä johtopäätöksiimme sattumanvaraisesti, mutta premissimme ovat aina omiamme, ja annamme niille erilaisen painoarvon. Samoin kuin jokainen päättää halutun lopputuloksen aina etukäteen, koska se perustuu omaan arvomaailmaan. Kukin meistä haluaa tietysti aina sitä, mikä on itselleen tärkeää. Täällä _monille_ meistä kävelyyn perustuva kaupunkisuunnittelu on tärkeää. Monille muille henkilöautoilun suoma vapauden- ja yksityisyydentunne.

Jos kuitenkin olemme halutusta lopputuloksesta samaa mieltä, voimme keskustella, mitkä premissit ovat, ja miten niistä johdetaan paras lopputulema.

Lopulta keskustelussa pääsemme joko samoihin premisseihin, jotka tuottavat samat johtopäätökset, tai löydämme sellaiset, joista emme ole samaa mieltä. Erimielisyys siis lopulta johtuu aina *kummankin osapuolen* henkilökohtaisesta mielipiteestä, joka saattaa olla piilotettu syvällekin "asiatiedon" alle ja joka perustuu joko erilaiseen arvomaailmaan tai henkilökohtaiseen kokemukseen.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta oliko se tietoa vai Petterin näkemys? En minä ainakaan ole kuullut mitään varsinaisia suunnitelmia siitä, miten lentoasemalta tullaan pääradalle. Toisin sanoen mitkä ovat perusteet sille, ettei lentoasemalta voida mennä Keravalle? Näitä linjausvaihtoehtoja, niiden hyötyjä, haittoja ja kustannuksia siis ei varmasti ole oikeasti vielä missään laskettu, vaan hinta on arvioitu vain yleisellä nauhakustannuksella.



Tuo on minun näkemykseni, joka kyllä pohjautuu yhteen rataverkko 2050 visioista http://www.ytv.fi/NR/rdonlyres/479B8...o4_B2002_7.pdf

Rataverkko 2050 yhden hahmotelman rata yhtyy päärataan vasta
Järvenpään ja Hyvinkään välillä ja oikoradalle on mennään Järvenpään pohjoispuolelta.

Kaupunkirakenteellisiä syitä tuohon linjaukseen on. Radan linjaus lentokentältä Saviolle vaatisi 7 raidetta Savion ja oikoradan välille, tuolloin Keravalla pitäisi mahdollisesti purkaa rakennuksia tai tunneloida päärataa. Myös yhteys päärataan vaatisi tunneleita. Nopean radan (mitoituksena TGV-nopeus 320 km/h) vaatiman 7 kilometrin kaarresäteen toteuttaminenkin olisi tuolla linjauksella haastavaa.

Hyrylän ja Tuusulanjärven länsipuolella on lähes asumatonta korpea, se lienee paljon helpompi reitti uudelle nopealle radalle. Myöskään nopeiden junien melusta ei tuolla olisi niin paljon haittaa.

----------


## jpe

> Ruuhkautuvia bussiliikenteelle tarpeellisia reittejä ovat lähinnä seudun päätiet, eli Kehä 1 ja Kehä 3 sekä säteittäiset moottoritiet. Näille kaikille voidaan tehdä bussikaistat, jolloin kaikkialta pääsee bussilla lentokentälle ruuhkattomasti kaikkina aikoina. Eikä se maksa läheskään niin paljon kuin Marjarata, mutta palvelee ratkaisevasti paremmin kokonaisuutena. Mikä siis tarkoittaa, että kaikkialla muualla kuin Marjaradan junien asemilla joukkoliikenteen palvelu lentokentälle on parempi.


 
Oliko tämä jonkinlainen kärjistetyksi esimerkiksi tarkoitettu ajatusleikki, vai oletko todellakin sitä mieltä, että tällainen moottoritiebussiviritelmä olisi lentoaseman joukkoliikennesaavutettavuuden kannalta kehärataa parempi ratkaisu? Jos en ymmärtänyt väärin, niin eikö autoreittien mukaileminen ja autoilun imitoiminen sittenkään ole väärä lähtökohta joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen? Eikö joukkoliikenteen tarvitsekaan enää kulkea sieltä missä on maankäyttö? Entä minne hävisi se paljon puhuttu raideliikennekerroin?

Elmo Allenin puheenvuoro omista alkuoletuksistamme (eli premisseistä) ja niiden merkityksestä käytäviin ja käytyihin keskusteluihin oli muuten mielestäni erittäin avartava. Haluaisin myös korostaa tätä kuukankon lausetta, sillä se selittää täydellisesti, miksi itsekin kannatan kehärataa, joskaan en pidä sitä täysin virheettömänä ja kaikenkattavana ratkaisuna:




> Minä en näe syytä vastustaa kehärataa sen vuoksi, että joku toinen hanke(yhdistelmä) olisi ehkä parempi.

----------


## -Epex82-

Elmo Allén summasi hyvin yhteen mistä on kysymys, jokaisella meillä omat näkemyksemme, vaikka on toki tiedemaailman hyväksymiä määritelmiä ja yleisestikin hyväksyttyjä. Esimerkiksi voi antaa vaikkapa tupakan vaarallisuuden, jonka tiedeyhteisö on hyväksynyt. Silti on tiedemiehiä ja muita henkilöitä, jotka ovat asiasta edelleen eri mieltä.

En viitsisi enää väitellä "asiaperusteista". Asiaperusteena voidaan mielestäni pitää, että liikenneoloja pitää parantaa. En näe asiaperusteena erään henkilön itsensä muodostamaa mielipidettä jostakin asiasta, hän näkee tämän kehittämishankkeen aivan eri valossa. Matkustamäärissä mitoitus voi olla mikä hyvänsä, mutta ei mitään asemaa voida vain ja ainoastaan suunnitella yhden tunnin perusteella, täytyy ottaa huomioon koko vuorokauden käyttäjämäärä, vaikka ruuhkatunnille annettaisiin enemmän painoarvoa. Kiitos muuten kirjavinkistä, vaikka en usko sen muuttavan mielipidettäni kehäradasta.

Mikä muuten todistaa kaikille muille, että erään henkilön argumentit ovat näitä niin kutsuttuja asiaperusteita minun argumenttini eivät? Olisi kiva tietää se finessi, joka tekee hänen mielipiteistään ratkaisevasti merkittävämpiä. Tarttumalla tähän sivulauseessa mainitsemaani politiikka-teemaan on saatu keskustelu vietyä sivuraiteille, ilmeisesti sitä on haluttukin. Olen vain uskaltautunut pohdiskelemaan ajankohtaista poliittista ilmapiiriä ja sen vaikutuksia. Sitä ei ilmeisesti olisi saanut tehdä. Jos valta olisi minulla, olisin silti Kehäradan kannalla, koska pidän sitä liikenteellisesti erittäin mielekkäänä hankkeena. Toinen esimerkki on, että esim. poliitikot eivät halua Munkkivuoreen metroasemaa, vaikka itse kannatan ajatusta. Näin siis rohkenen olettaa, että sitä asemaa ei sinne myöskään tule. En ole missään vaiheessa esittänyt, etteikö muita vaihtoehtoja saisi esittää, siitä vaan, esitättäkää vaikka sata, en yritä estää, vaikka eräs henkilö niin väittääkin.

En vain itse omien kokemuksieni perusteella usko linja-autoliikenteeseen tässä tapauksessa ja pidän ajatusta linja-autoliikenteen lisäämisestä huonona, perusteina on niiden vähäinen kapasiteetti, ajo ruuhkaisilla teillä, huono matkustusmukavuus sekä melu. Ne luonnollisesti myös vievät valtavan määrän tilaa (vrt Kamppi ennen).
Siksi eräs hulluimpia ajatuksia, joita olen kuullut on, että länsimetro olisi voitu korvata johtamalla Espoon bussit Kampista eri puolille Helsinkiä. Millainenkohan ruuhka, melu, saaste ja kaaos tästä olisi syntynyt, kun 1600 bussia jyräisi joka päivä keskustan läpi? On esitetty myös "asiatietona", että tämä olisi hyvä ratkaisu. E

Konsultit, RHK ja Vantaa sekä LVM ovat päätyneet nykyiseen linjaukseen, joten se edustaa heidän kantaansa hankkeesta. Eduskunta ottaa asiaan kantaa, kun keltaiseen kirjaan hyväksytään merkintä vuonna 2009 aloitettavasta radasta. Linjauksia oli esillä useita ja myös nk bussivaihtoehtoa selvitettiin. Itse olen oman kokemani, näkemäni ja lukemani perusteella vakuuttunut siitä, että kehärata on hyvä hanke. En ole muuten koskaan kuullut kenenkään vastustavan (paitsi maakunnissa osittain) pääradan linjaamista lentoaseman kautta, asia on käsittääkseni selvityksen alla.(http://www.rhk.fi/hankkeet/suunnitte...sinki-pietari/) Vaikka tätä nyt eräs henkilö yrittää vängätä vaikka miten, faktaa on, että tunnelin avulla alitetaan lentoasema-alue. Sitä ei voi rakentaa kiitotielle, jos samanaikaisesti halutaan taata lentoterminaali 2:n toteutusmahdollisuus ja lentoaseman ympäristön maankäyttö. Lentoasemakiinteistöt on Finavian tytäryhtiö ja näin ollen hyöty valuu Finavian osinkoina veronmaksajille. Aviapoliksen asema sijaitsee virallisestikin lentoasema-alueella, raja kulkee hiukan ennen ilmailumuseota. Suurin osa 18 km:n radasta kulkee maan pinnalla (tunneli 8km, muu osa 10km).

Mitä enemmän luen erään henkilön esittämiä "asiaperusteita" kehärataa vastaan, sitä enemmän itse vakuutun hankkeen mielekkyydestä, sillä tarjotut linja-autoliikenteeseen tukeutuvat vaihtoehdot ovat näkemykseni mukaan huonoja. Tämä ei ole asiaperuste, vaan mielipide, joka perustan omiin kokemuksiini. Esimerkki näiden asiaperusteiden subjektiivisuudesta on, että eräs henkilö X ei pidä joukkoliikenteen palveluna sitä, menee rappuset alas metroasemalle. Ovatkohan kaikki muut samaa mieltä tästä "asiaperusteesta"?Eräs henkilö yrittääkin luoda kuvaa siitä, että jotakin olisi pimitetty, ikään kuin olisi jossain jokin suuri salaisuus, joka todistaisi, kuinka mieletön kehärata on. Jos jossain Supon kassakaapissa tällainen viisastenkivi on, vaadin saada heti sen nähtäväkseni. Minä en sellaista "asiatietoa" ole vielä nähnyt, joka minut saisi vakuuttuneeksi hankkeen huonoudesta. Nämä asiaperusteet ovat osin jopa hauskoja. Eräs on, että maunulalaisia ja pakilalaisia ei kiinnosta ratayhteys. En uskalla moista väittää, kun en ole heiltä kysynyt, mutta uskoisin, että 15 min metromatka keskustaan tuntuu houkuttelevammalta, kuin 35 minuuttia linja-autossa, joka on tupaten täynnä.
Tällä palstalla on vain nimeltä mainitsemattomia totalitäärisen ajattelun omaavia henkilöitä, jotka luulevat, että heidän omat näkemyksensä ovat aina "asiaperusteita": Itse en omista näkemyksistäni moista väitä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Hyviä uutisia kehäradasta, taas etenee asia!!
 :Laughing:  

http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...221;1812;63179

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oliko tämä jonkinlainen kärjistetyksi esimerkiksi tarkoitettu ajatusleikki, vai oletko todellakin sitä mieltä, että tällainen moottoritiebussiviritelmä olisi lentoaseman joukkoliikennesaavutettavuuden kannalta kehärataa parempi ratkaisu?


Minä määrittelen joukkoliikenteen saavutettavuuden sillä, miten helposti joukkoliikenne on käytettävissä. Saavutettavuuteen vaikuttavat esim. kävelyetäisyys ja liikennöintitiheys.

Saavutettavuus on kuitenkin vain osa joukkoliikenteen palvelun kokonaislaatua, jonka perusteella matkustaja tekee valinnan käyttää joukkoliikennettä tai jotain muuta liikennemuotoa. Näin ollen ratkaisuja ei voi arvostella pelkästään saavutettavuuden kannalta.

Lentokentän tapauksessa pitäisi pikemminkin puhua lentokentän saavutettavuudesta, koska sehän on päämäärä, ei ainoastaan joukkoliikenteen saavuttaminen. Ja se mitä kirjoitin lentokentän palvelemisesta bussijoukkoliikenteellä, lähti nimenomaan lentokentän saavutettavuudesta.

Lentokenttä on joukkoliikenteellä Marjarataa paremmin saavutettavissa, jos kokonaismatka-aika lentoaseman check-in-pisteille on jollain muulla järjestelyllä laajemmalta alueelta lyhyempi kuin Marjaradan kanssa. On hyvät perusteet olettaa, että lentokentältä eri puolille seutua suuntautuvat 36 bussivuoroa tunnin aikana toteuttavat tämän verrattuna Marjarataan.

Ei tämä ole mikään kärjistetty ajatusleikki, vaan sellaista joukkoliikenneverkon suunnittelua, jota erityisesti Marjaradan hintaisen hankkeen yhteydessä pitäisi tehdä. Joukkoliikenteen toimintaa ymmärtävälle tällainen on varsin selvää. Suoraan kulkeva joukkoliikenneyhteys on nopeampi kuin samaa nopeutta pidemmän kiertävän reitin kulkeva. Jokainen vaihto vastaa usean kilometrin pidennystä aikahukkansa vuoksi. Ja jokainen kävelty minuutti vastaa yhden pysäkkivälin pidennystä vaunussa/bussissa matkustamiseen verrattuna.

Länsiväylällä on sitä, mitä luultavasti tarkoitat "moottoriteibussiviritelmällä". Onko se huonoa joukkoliikenteen palvelua? Tapiolasta ei tarvitse kävellä Länsiväylän risteykseen pysäkille, eivätkä bussit koskaan jonota henkilöautojen ruuhkissa. Onko huonoa palevelua, jos toimistorakennuksesta Tapiolasta voi kävellä 2-4 minuuttia pysäkille, nousta bussiin ja ajaa sillä vaikka lähtöaula 2:n oven edustan pysäkille bussikaistoja pitkin ohi henkilöautojen ruuhkien?

Minusta se tuntuu paremmalta kuin matkustaa ensin Rautatieasemalle, kävellä siellä noin kymmenkunta minuuttia matkalaukkujen kanssa ja muutamissa portaissa junalle, ajaa sillä etäisimmän parkkitalon alle lentoasemalla ja kävellä sieltä jälleen kymmenkunta minuuttia sinne terminaali 2:n aulaan. Siksi tällainen kannattaisi selvittää, kuten myös kevyet raideliikenteen ratkaisut.




> Jos en ymmärtänyt väärin, niin eikö autoreittien mukaileminen ja autoilun imitoiminen sittenkään ole väärä lähtökohta joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen?


On. Erityisesti moottoritien periaatteen soveltaminen raideliikenteeseen, kun moottoritieliittymää vastaavan aseman ja matkakohteen välillä ei ajeta samalla välineellä, vaan on vaihdettava toiseen välineeseen tai käveltävä.

Bussilla, raitiovaunulla ja duoraitiovaunulla on se etu, että niissä tämä vaihtamisen tarve jää pois. Vaihtamisen ongelma liittyy raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen, jonka kalustolla ei voi ajaa katuverkon geometrian mukaisesti.




> Eikö joukkoliikenteen tarvitsekaan enää kulkea sieltä missä on maankäyttö?


Kyllä. Siksi kritisoin Marjarataa, joka Kiviston ja Aviapoliksen välill kulkee täysin maankäytön ulottumattomissa. Jos vanhan ja suunnitelmissa olevan kiitoteiden välisen terminaalin välille halutaan jokin liikenneyhteys, sen kustannukset kai kuuluvat uuden terminaalin rakennusprojektiin ja ne maksaa Finavia.




> Entä minne hävisi se paljon puhuttu raideliikennekerroin?


Se häviää vaihtoihin ja turhaan kiertämiseen. Niin se on hävinnyt Itä-Helsingissä metron kanssa ja RHK:n kaupunkirataraiteilla. Kumpikaan ei ole lisännyt joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, vaan siirtänyt bussin käyttäjiä osalla matkastaan raideliikenteeseen.




> Elmo Allenin puheenvuoro omista alkuoletuksistamme (eli premisseistä) ja niiden merkityksestä käytäviin ja käytyihin keskusteluihin oli muuten mielestäni erittäin avartava.


Niin oli. Kun vain kaikki ymmärtäisivät, mitä siinä sanottiin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Matkustamäärissä mitoitus voi olla mikä hyvänsä, mutta ei mitään asemaa voida vain ja ainoastaan suunnitella yhden tunnin perusteella, täytyy ottaa huomioon koko vuorokauden käyttäjämäärä, vaikka ruuhkatunnille annettaisiin enemmän painoarvoa.


Tämä kuvaa hyvin käydyn keskustelun ongelman ytimen. Sinä et voi hyväksyä perimmältään luonnotieteisiin perustuvia ja sekä käytännössä että tieteessä koeteltuja menetelmiä, lähtötietoja ja niistä saatuja tuloksia. Koska ne ovat ristiriidassa valitsemasi mielipiteen kanssa, etkä halua myöntää, että mielipiteellesi ei olekaan rationaalisia perusteita. Toisin sanoen et halua myöntää olevasi tosiasioiden näkökulmasta väärässä.




> Kiitos muuten kirjavinkistä, vaikka en usko sen muuttavan mielipidettäni kehäradasta.


Aivan. Olkoon korkeakoulun oppikirjassa mitä hyvänsä, tuomitset sen jo ennakolta, jotta se ei uhkaisi mielipidettäsi.




> Mikä muuten todistaa kaikille muille, että erään henkilön argumentit ovat näitä niin kutsuttuja asiaperusteita minun argumenttini eivät? Olisi kiva tietää se finessi, joka tekee hänen mielipiteistään ratkaisevasti merkittävämpiä.


En käytä täällä nimimerkkiä "eräs henkilö" tai "X", vaan omaa nimeäni.

Esittämääsi kysymykseen vastaat itse yllä lainaamillani kirjoituksillasi. Niissä väität, että yleisesti hyväksytty asiatieto tai tapa mallintaa todellisuutta eivät pidä paikkaansa. Tuomitset oppikirjankin jo ennakolta tietämättä siitä muuta kuin nimen ja tekijät. Olenko oikeassa, että et ole lukenut minunkaan kirjaani Mennäänkö metrolla?, mutta pidät sitäkin täysin perättömänä mielipidekirjana?




> Siksi eräs hulluimpia ajatuksia, joita olen kuullut on, että länsimetro olisi voitu korvata johtamalla Espoon bussit Kampista eri puolille Helsinkiä. Millainenkohan ruuhka, melu, saaste ja kaaos tästä olisi syntynyt, kun 1600 bussia jyräisi joka päivä keskustan läpi? On esitetty myös "asiatietona", että tämä olisi hyvä ratkaisu.


Arvaan, että et usko seuraavaan vaan pidät sitäkin vain minun mielipiteenäni. Mutta bussilinjojen muuttaminen heilurilinjoiksi vähentää bussien määrää keskustassa, koska silloin täällä ei enää seiso busseja parkissa. Ja niiden ajosuoritekin, siis myös niiden tuottama ruuhka, melu, saaste ja kaaoskin vähenevät nykyisestä, kun ne eivät aja tulolaitureiden, pysäköintipaikan ja lähtölaitureiden väliä kuten nykyään.

Kun et usko, niin laskepa itse. Tai kerro sitten muuten vain, mistä niitä busseja ja niiden liikennettä tulisi lisää.

Tähän muuten liittyy hauska yhteensattuma Marjaradan kanssa, jota et näytä huomanneen ennen kun keksit haukkua minua tälläkin asialla. Marjaradan hyötynähän mainitaan, että yhdistetään kahden pääteaseman liikenne, ja siten saadaan kaikenlaisia mahdollisia hyötyjä ja säästöjä. Se on hyvä ajatus silloin kun se tukee omaa mielipidettäsi mutta huono ajatus kun keksit minun esittäneen samaa.

Loput jutut jätän nyt omaan arvottomuuteensa.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Länsiväylällä on sitä, mitä luultavasti tarkoitat "moottoriteibussiviritelmällä". Onko se huonoa joukkoliikenteen palvelua? Tapiolasta ei tarvitse kävellä Länsiväylän risteykseen pysäkille, eivätkä bussit koskaan jonota henkilöautojen ruuhkissa. Onko huonoa palevelua, jos toimistorakennuksesta Tapiolasta voi kävellä 2-4 minuuttia pysäkille, nousta bussiin ja ajaa sillä vaikka lähtöaula 2:n oven edustan pysäkille bussikaistoja pitkin ohi henkilöautojen ruuhkien?


Bussilla vaan on bussin rajoitukset. Menin tänään täpötäydellä 110T:llä Lauttasaaresta Kloviin ja se oli kyllä kaikkea muutakin mukavaa matkustamista. Kaksi normaalin kokoista suomalaista miestä ei mahdu istumaan nykyisen kaltaisen YTV-kaupunkibussin paripenkille. Näyttäisi siltä, että bussikuljettajalla on parhaimmat ja väljimmät oltavat täydessä ruuhkabussissa. Metrojuna, lähijuna tai raitiovaunu on mahdollista rakentaa väljemmäksi, mikä mielestäni vaikuttaa suoraan matkustusmukavuuteen ja sen laatuun. Nivelbussi tai jopa kaksikerroksinen ratkaisu saisivat aikaan hieman väljempää matkustamista busseissa, joka olisi ainakin omasta mielestäni toivottavaa näin "karskien Pohjolan viikinkien" maassa. En yhtään ihmette, että ihmiset jolla on edes vähän varaa omaan autoon, harkitsevat vakavasti sitä. Näin niinkuin normaalille miehelle on hieman outoa matkustaa toisen samalaisen käsikynkässä suunnilleen. Sen lisäksi, että ulkopaikalla istuessasi, vain toinen kannikka mahtuu penkkiin. Jos taas istu sisemmässä ja toinen mies haluaa istua kakkospaikalle ja jos hän yhtään sellainen ns. cowboy, niin hän yrittää valloittaa koko paikan, eikä häntä yhtään haittaa, että sinäkin istut siellä. Mukavaa matkustamista, eikö totta?

Niin kauan kun meillä ei ole tarjouta todellista vaihtoehto, me olemme aika vastaavia, 

Jos saataisiis noin uskomattoman laajat liikenneratkaisut, jossa pääpaino olisi joukkoliikenteen sujuvoittaminen. Mielestäni silloin ei saisi kaihtaa edes eritaso-liittymiä, kun nuo superbussikaistat pitäisi johdattaa niin, että muut liikenneratkaisut eivät vaikuttaisi "SUPER-AIRBUS-EXPRESS"-bussin kulkuun millään tavalla. Sen pitää kulkea selvää väylää ja ilman mitään "mattolaiturille"-poikkeamisia. Nuo väylät voisivat olla vielpä sellaisia, että ne olisi helposti muutettavissa pikaraitiotieväyliksi..

----------


## vristo

Suonette anteeksi, että otan esimerkisi jälleen Hongkongin.


Siellä joukkoliikenne lentokentälle hoidetaan kahdella metrolinjalla, joista toinen on kallis, brändätty: mm. sisusta ja penkit ovat korkealuokkaisia ja siihen mennessään voi jo suorittaa check-in-palvelun. Lisäksi tämä Airport Line pysähtyy huomattavasti harvemmin, kun normaali metro, joka kulkeekin tämän Airport Linen rinnalla, mutta pysähdelleen tiehämmin ja sen taksa on Hongkongin normaali metrotaksa. Tämä jälkimmäinen tavallinen metro ei myöskään mene itse lentokentälle saakka, vaan sen Tung Chung-pääteasemalla on vaihdettava liityntäbussiin, joka menee lentokentälle, kierrellen erilaisten lentopavelualueiden kautta ensin. Airport Linellä pääsee kalliisti, tyyllikkäästi ja nopeasti, tällä Tung Chun linjalla pääsee kuten normaalilla metrolla ja vaihtaen liityntäbussiin, mutta hinta on murto-osa Airport Linen taksasta.

Lisäksi Hongkongissa on AirBus-verkosto, joilla tasokkaat, lähes coacheiksi sisustetut kaksikerroksiset lentokenttäbussit tarjoavat hyvä yhteydet ympäri aluetta. Ne kulkeva aina pääväyliä ja mahdollisimmat nopeita reittejä ja läpi yön.

kartta lentokenttäyhteyksistä Hongkongissa

Joku tuollainen malli voisi mielestäni toimia täällä meilläkin tulevaisuudessa. Raiderunko, jota tukevat laadukkaat AirPort-bussilinjat ympäri YTV-aluetta ja ne käyttäisivät aina nopeita reittejä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Minulla ei tällä foorumilla ole tarvetta lähteä nimittelemään muiden ihmisten kirjoituksia arvottomiksi, kuten eräs henkilö, jonka nimeä ei saa muuten enää kirjoittaa, tekee. Alistun kohtalooni ja noudatan oppi-isän määräyksiä. Itse luulin, että maestron ei tarvitsisi hermostua, kun joku hiukan esittää eriäviä näkökantoja, mutta ilmeisesti luulin väärin.

Täällä tuotiinkin jo hyvin Elmo Allénin toimesta esiin se, että näissä(kään) asioissa ei ole absoluuttista totuutta, Elmo tuskin pahastuu kuten eräät, jos mainitsen hänen nimensä tässä.

Pahin rikkeeni on, että olen eri mieltä erään henkilön kanssa siitä, miten lentoaseman raideyhteys pitäisi toteuttaa. Jos siihen rikkeeseen syyllistyy, ovat seuraukset vakavia. Enää muuten ei kuule väitteitä asiaperusteista, ilmeisesti kaikki erään henkilön esittämät subjektiiviset oman kannanotot eivät enää olekaan asiaperusteita. Tavallaan olisin odottanut, että tässä yhteydessä olisi tuotu esiin sana "asiaperuste".

En ole tuominnut mitään oppikirjoja ennakolta, kansainvälisten esimerkkien valossa ja oman kokemani perusteella oletan ko.hankkeen niin mielekkääksi, että en ole varma, muuttuisiko kantani. Oppikirjoja on monenlaisia ja ilmeisesti RHK:ssa sekä Vantaan kaupungilla ja monissa muissa paikoissa on luettu joko samoja oppikirjoja eri tavalla tai sitten kokonaan eri oppikirjoja. Takertuminen tähän asemien päivittäiseen käyttäjämäärään on tietysti yksi tapa mallintaa todellisuutta, mutta edelleenkään ei ole pystytty kumoamaan sitä faktaa, että lentoaseman ja aviapoliksen saavutettavuus paranee huomattavasti monilta alueilta (Vantaanlaakson rata, päärata Hiekkaharjua etelämpänä) sekä tietenkin Pasilasta ja Helsingistä. Matka-aika myös lyhenee esimerkiksi siirryttäessä vaikkapa pohjoisesta tulevasta junasta Myymäkeen, Louhelaan tai Martinlaaksoon. Monien aluekeskusten saavutettavuus paranee. Myös liikennöinti on erittäin matkustajaystävällistä, 10min välein koko ajan modernisoituvalla paikallisjunakalustolla.

Aiemmin eräs henkilö väitti, että rata tulee asumattomalle alueelle metsään, tunneliin. Kuitenkaan myöhemmin ei pystytty kumoamaan sitä faktaa, että jos lentoterminaali 2 rakennetaan, radan on pakko kulkea siinä, mihin se on suunniteltu, jotta terminaaliin on yhteys. Myöskään sitä faktaa, että suurin osa radasta kulkee maan päällä ei ole vielä kumottu, vaikka kovasti intetään. Jos uskotaan virallista raporttia, kehäradan tunneli on n. 8km ja kokonaispituus 18km. Maanpäällä suurin osa siis. Rataa ei kannata aviapoliksessa maankäytön takia nostaa pintaan, vaan tunneliasema sopii parhaiten, on kallista tehdä välillä maan päälle ja taas pinnalle, yhtenäinen tunneli on paras vaihtoehto tässä tapauksessa.Aviapoliksen asema voi myös toimia väestönsuojana ja kuten 2003 raportissa todettiin, on tunnelilla myös sotilaallista merkitystä. Vantaan kaupunki maksaa asemat suurimmaksi osaksi 100%, valtio osallistuu Tikkurilan matkakeskuksen rakentamiseen ja lentoaseman aseman tekemiseen ja maksaa toki raiteet, eli suurimman osan projektin kokonaishinnasta, hyötyjiä ovat toki suurin osa lähiliikenteen matkustajista. Ei ole mitään syytä pistää ilmailulaitosta maksamaan yksin jotakin juna-asemaa, kuten muuallakin maailmassa, valtiot rakentavat lentoasemilleen rautatien.Koska valtio omistaa lentoasemat, ei hyöty mene muiden taskuun.

Bussilinjojen muuttaminen heilurilinjoiksi on toki hyvä keskustalle, pienessä mittakaavassa. Haluaisin nähdä millaisia olisivat seuraavat risteykset nykyisillä liikennemäärillä, ilman metroa itään tai länteen, kun kaikki Espoon bussiliikenne johdettaisiin Helsingin katuverkkoon: Mansku-Kaivokatu, Mansku-Simonkatu, Mansku-Salomonkatu, Mansku-Postikatu ja Mansku Arkadiankatu. On tietysti hiukan eri asia, jos kyseessä on paikallisjuna, joka ei tuota suoraan co2-päästöjä ja joka kuljettaa satoja matkustajia sisässään ja yhdistää aluekeskukset ympäristöystävällisellä raideliikenteellä. 

En ole lukenut kirjaa "Mennäänkö metrolla", enkä tiedä luenko koskaan, voi olla, että luenkin. Ennen kuin olen lukenut, en lausu siitä mitään. Uskon kuitenkin kirjan edustavan yhtä katsantokantaa muiden joukossa.

Vaikka tämä mielipiteeni on kuinka arvoton, pidän joukkoliikenteen palveluna sitä, että menee rappuset alas metroon, minä en saa siitä ihottumaa tai oireita. Samoin totesin, että RHK selvittää pääradan linjausta Pietarin-hankkeen yhteydessä. En edelleenkään osaa puhua pakilalaisten tai maunulalaisten puolesta, mutta oletan, että heille kelpaisi metro, joka sujauttaisi Metsälän, Olympiakylän ja Pasilan, Meilahden sekä Töölön kautta Kamppiin. Näin loppuisi istuminen ahtaassa ja epämukavassa bussissa, joka ei pääse samaan vuoroväliin kuin metro.

----------


## late-

> Takertuminen tähän asemien päivittäiseen käyttäjämäärään on tietysti yksi tapa mallintaa todellisuutta, mutta edelleenkään ei ole pystytty kumoamaan sitä faktaa, että lentoaseman ja aviapoliksen saavutettavuus paranee huomattavasti monilta alueilta (Vantaanlaakson rata, päärata Hiekkaharjua etelämpänä) sekä tietenkin Pasilasta ja Helsingistä.


Tämä on yleisellä tasolla vähän heikko peruste. Jos matkustajamäärä sivuutetaan (ei saa takertua), voidaan perustella raideyhteys lähes minne tahansa paranevilla yhteyksillä. Käytännössä vain on tarpeellista arvioida mitkä yhteydet ovat kipeimmin parantamisen tarpeessa ja silloin matkustajamäärä on aika vahva indikaattori.

----------


## late-

> Lentokenttä on joukkoliikenteellä Marjarataa paremmin saavutettavissa, jos kokonaismatka-aika lentoaseman check-in-pisteille on jollain muulla järjestelyllä laajemmalta alueelta lyhyempi kuin Marjaradan kanssa. On hyvät perusteet olettaa, että lentokentältä eri puolille seutua suuntautuvat 36 bussivuoroa tunnin aikana toteuttavat tämän verrattuna Marjarataan.


Käytännössä joukkoliikenne vaatii kuitenkin nimensä mukaisesti joukkoja eli edes jotenkin keskittyneitä liikennevirtoja. Oletettavasti nuo 36 bussivuoroa kulkisivat jo nyt eri puolilta seutua, jos niille voitaisiin realistisesti odottaa käyttöä. Käytännössä vain vuorovälit lentokentän suorilla linjoilla tahtovat jäädä harvoiksi, jolloin käyttö jää erittäin vähäiseksi. En silti usko, että tiheillä vuoroväleillä saavutettaisiin riittävästi lisämatkustajia kustannusten kattamiseksi.

Joukkoliikenteen käyttö on vaikeaa. Selkeys on valttia. Linjojen määrän ei tarvitse olla yksi, mutta vaihtoehtoja ei saa olla kymmenittäin. Linjoilla tulisi myös kaupunkiympäristössä pyrkiä houkutteleviin vuoroväleihin.




> Länsiväylällä on sitä, mitä luultavasti tarkoitat "moottoriteibussiviritelmällä". Onko se huonoa joukkoliikenteen palvelua?


Minusta Länsiväylän bussiralli on yksi parhaista tavoista havainnollistaa raideliikenteen etuja. Moottorietietä kovaa ajava bussi ei todellakaan ole mukava matkustusväline ja pienillä yksiköillä hoidettavassa liikenteessä yksittäiset vaunut ruuhkautuvat satunnaisesti. Lisäksi Länsiväylän bussi-infrastruktuuri vaatii suhteettoman paljon tilaa ja eritasoratkaisuja.

Tämä ei vielä tarkoita, että jokin tietty tapa korvata Länsiväylän bussit olisi toista parempi. Kuitenkaan kyseiset bussit eivät minusta ole mikään hohdokas esimerkki optimaalisesta ratkaisusta.

----------


## late-

> nousta bussiin ja ajaa sillä vaikka lähtöaula 2:n oven edustan pysäkille bussikaistoja pitkin ohi henkilöautojen ruuhkien?
> 
> ...
> 
> ajaa sillä etäisimmän parkkitalon alle lentoasemalla ja kävellä sieltä jälleen kymmenkunta minuuttia sinne terminaali 2:n aulaan.


Kovin on synkkää. Kannattaa kuitenkin huomata, että Kehäradan asema Lentoasemalla on suunniteltu samaan pakettiin kuin uusi maaliikennekeskus, jossa on matkatavaroiden luovutus ja ainakin osa check-in -pisteistä. Samoin tästä maaliikennekeskuksesta saattaa myöhemmin olla yhteys satelliittiterminaaleihin. Bussiliikenne ja taksit käyttävät jatkossa samaa kokonaisuutta. Tästä päättää Finavia, joka Suomessa saa tehdä lentokenttäalueilla mitä tahtoo. Etäisyyden erot eivät siis riipu valittavasta liikennemuodosta vaan lentoaseman omistajan valinnoista.

Lentoasemilla kävelyä siedetään onneksi yleensä varsin hyvin. Etäisyydet Helsinki-Vantaalla ovat edelleen moniin muihin lentoasemiin verrattuna lyhyemmästä päästä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käytännössä joukkoliikenne vaatii kuitenkin nimensä mukaisesti joukkoja eli edes jotenkin keskittyneitä liikennevirtoja. Oletettavasti nuo 36 bussivuoroa kulkisivat jo nyt eri puolilta seutua, jos niille voitaisiin realistisesti odottaa käyttöä. Käytännössä vain vuorovälit lentokentän suorilla linjoilla tahtovat jäädä harvoiksi, jolloin käyttö jää erittäin vähäiseksi. En silti usko, että tiheillä vuoroväleillä saavutettaisiin riittävästi lisämatkustajia kustannusten kattamiseksi.


En väitäkään että tuollainen järjestely olisi paras mahdollinen yhteys lentokentälle kaikkialta seudulta. Vaan minusta on hyvät perustelut olettaa, että se olisi parempi kuin Marjarata, sekä saavutettavuudeltaan että kustannuksiltaan. Mutta sellaista selvitystä ei ole tehty, mistä tähän saataisiin arviota parempi vastaus.

Jos ajattelet, että tuollainen bussilinjasto ei ole tarpeellinen, koska nykyisilläkään ei ole käyttöä, niin mitä perusteluita sitten on rakentaa Marjaradan kapasiteettia, jolle on suhteessa vielä vähemmän käyttöä? Toisaalta nykyiset lentokenttäbussit eivät tarjoa sitä palvelutasoa, jota tässä esimerkin vuoksi hahmottelin. Täällähän on moneen kertaan todisteltu sitä, miten bussit takkuavat ruuhkissa. Ei sellaisen palvelun käyttö kuvaa sitä, miten käytettäisiin niitä yhteyksiä, jotka ajavat viiveettä Marjaradan vaihtoehtona rakennetuilla bussikaistoilla ja muilla liikenne-etuuksilla.

Lisäetuna muuten olisi vielä se, että bussikaistat ja muut etuisuusjärjestelyt hyödyttäisivät koko bussijoukkoliikennejärjestelmää. Marjaradalla ei ole mitään vaikutuksia muun joukkoliikennejärjestelmän toimivuuteen.

Tuon lentokentän bussilinjaston toimivuutta on aika helppo arvioida ilman syvällistä selvitystäkin. Jos vuoroja on 36 tunnissa, kapasiteettitarjonta kentälle on sama kuin ennustettu Marjaradan käyttö. Jos nuo bussivuorot jaetaan 10 min. vuorovälillä ajaviksi linjoiksi, mikä on siis sama vuoroväli kuin Marjaradalla, saadaan 6 linjaa eri puolille seutua. Kuudelta suunnalta olisi siis vaihdoton ja viiveetön joukkoliikenneyhteys lentokentälle samalla vuorovälillä kuin Marjaradan junat. Ne bussilinjat voivat päättyä kentällä sinne, mihin kulloinkin Finavia terminaalejansa rakentaa. Myös niin, että jokainen linja ajaa molempiin terminaalirakennuksiin sitten, jos uusi kiitoteiden välinen terminaali rakennetaan. Ja jälleen, matkustajalle vaihdoton matka.

Marjarata tarjoaa 10 min vuorovälillä vaihdottoman yhteyden osittain kahteen suuntaan seudulle. Vaihdoton tarjonta ei ole kovin laajaa, kun suunnat yhtyvät Pasilassa. Suuri määrä merkittäviä lentoliikenteen palveluita käyttäviä alueita jää vaihdollisten yhteyksien päähän.

Kokonaisarviona 6 bussilinjan järjestlemä tarjoaa tutkimattakin paremman lentokentän saavutettavuuden ja pääosalle matkoista lyhyemmän matka-ajan eli pienemmän matka-aikasumman (siis aikasäästöjä) Marjarataan nähden. Liikennöintikustannukset ovat todennäköisesti korkeammat mutta investointikustannukset muutama prosentti Marjaradasta.

Joukkoliikenteeseen tarvitaan joukkoja, aivan. Raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen huomattavan isoja joukkoja. 1800 matkaa tunnissa eri puolilta seutua on varsin pieni joukko, mutta sopivaa kuormaa vielä bussiliikenteelle. Kuudelle linjalle 300 matkustajaa tunnissa kullekin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minulla ei tällä foorumilla ole tarvetta lähteä nimittelemään muiden ihmisten kirjoituksia arvottomiksi, kuten eräs henkilö, jonka nimeä ei saa muuten enää kirjoittaa, tekee.


Näinhän sinä tässä väität, vaikka kirjoittelusi perustuu juuri siihen, että sanot kaiken minun esittämäni olevan arvotonta mielipidettä. Eikä asiaasi tee yhtään paremmaksi se, että väität minun kieltäneen käyttämästä avoimesti tiedossa olevaa nimeäni ja kirjoitat vihjailutyyliin "eräästä henkilöstä".

Minusta näyttää siltä, että et ymmärtänyt, mitä Elmo kirjoitti. Sillä ymmärtäessäsi olisit ehkä lopettanut toistamasta omia väittämiäsi, kuten teit siinäkin viestissäsi, josta yllä oleva lainaus on. Olisit myös tajunnut eron asiatiedon ja mielipiteen, mielikuvien ja uskomusten välillä. Kuin myös sen, millä tavoin "totuus" tieteessä määritellään. Näitä asioita voi selvittää itselleen vaikka opiskelemalla tieteen filosofiaa. Minäkin olen opiskellut sitä, ja se on minusta ollut hyvin hyödyllistä ja opettavaista.

Sinulla kuten muillakin on oikeus ja vapaus esittää omia mielipiteitäsi sekä perustella niitä. Minä tai mielestäni kukaan muukaan ei ole paheksunut saati kieltänyt sitä. Mutta on turhaa kinata siitä, hyväksytkö sinä muiden esittämää asiatietoa asiatietona. Etenkin kun perustelet kantaasi vain sillä, että sinun mielestäsi asia ei voi olla siten kuin se on tieteessä hyväksytty olevaksi.

Tässä edellä en ole kirjoittanut mitään Marjaradasta, kenenkään mielikuvista tai mielipiteistä siitä enkä mistään asiasta, joka siihen liittyy. Vaan sinusta henkilönä pelkästään täällä kirjoittamasi perusteella. Enhän minä eikä kukaan muukaan tiedä sinusta mitään muuta, koska haluat pysyä tuntemattomana. En ole ihmistuntemuksen enkä käyttäytymistieteiden asiantuntija, eikä niistä aiheista keskustelu muutenkaan taida kuulua tälle foorumille, joten lopetan tämän aiheen tähän.

Marjaradasta keskustelen vastaisuudessakin niiden kanssa, joiden kanssa voi keskustella asiallisesti sekä asioista että mielipiteistä. Tervetuloa joukkoon sitten kun pääset eroon henkilökohtaisuuksista.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Minusta Anteron uskonsota raskasta lähiraideliikennettä vastaan ja bussiliikenteen ylistäminen vaikuttaa aika absurdilta jos perusajatuksena on kuitenkin joukkoliikenteen edistäminen Helsingin seudulla.

Kevyellä raideliikenteellä on ihan hyviä sovelluksia, joilla saadaan kustannustehokkaita vaihtoehtoja raskaalle raideliikenteelle. Noita vaihtoehtoja Antero on tuonut erittäin arvokkaasti esiin.

Raideliikenne, raskaskin, kuitenkin yleensä johtaa korkeampaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöön kuin mikään bussijärjestelmä, vaikka raskas liikenne perustuisikin Anteron vihaamaan liityntään. Raskas raideliikenne on paljon parempi kuin ei raideliikennettä ensinkään.

----------


## PNu

> Oletettavasti nuo 36 bussivuoroa kulkisivat jo nyt eri puolilta seutua, jos niille voitaisiin realistisesti odottaa käyttöä.


Viitisen vuotta sitten kokeiltiin lentoasemalle suoraa bussilinjaa 843 (U-linja). Menestys oli kai sitä luokkaa, että oli aivan poikkeuksellinen tapahtuma, jos autossa nähtiin edes yksi matkustaja. 




> Joukkoliikenteen käyttö on vaikeaa. Selkeys on valttia. Linjojen määrän ei tarvitse olla yksi, mutta vaihtoehtoja ei saa olla kymmenittäin.


Erityisesti juuri lentoaseman tapauksessa selkeyden tulisi olla avainsana, koska matkustajista epäilemättä suuri osa on turisteja, joiden ei voida edellyttää osaavan ulkoa reittikarttoja ja aikatauluja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta Anteron uskonsota raskasta lähiraideliikennettä vastaan ja bussiliikenteen ylistäminen vaikuttaa aika absurdilta jos perusajatuksena on kuitenkin joukkoliikenteen edistäminen Helsingin seudulla.


Kiitos Petteri, tämä oli minusta sympaattista.

Otin esimerkiksi bussit ihan vain sen vuoksi, että ajattelin välttää joidenkin suuttumusta siitä, että jauhan aina vain ratikoista. Myönnän itsekin, että asioihin perehtyessä vuosien varrella tulee parempi ymmärrys kaikenlaisesta joukkoliikenteestä. Ja tuota kuuden linjan bussijärjestelmää aloin jo pohtia niin, että siitähän tulee "liian hyvä", että kohta sahaan oksan itseltäni tai kevyeltä raideliikenteeltä.

Yleisesti ajattelen joka tapauksessa niin, että tyvestä puuhun on edettävä myös joukkoliikenteen kanssa. Ensin pitää tehdä kaikki ne pienet ja usein jopa ilmaiset asiat, jotka voidaan tehdä olemassa olevan joukkoliikenteen parantamiseksi. Kaikkialla muualla Suomessa kuin Helsingissä on kyse silloin vain ja ainoastaan bussiliikenteestä. Ja bussien kanssa on täälläkin paljon vielä tekemistä - näkyyhän se täälläkin keskusteluissa.

Antero

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Erityisesti juuri lentoaseman tapauksessa selkeyden tulisi olla avainsana, koska matkustajista epäilemättä suuri osa on turisteja, joiden ei voida edellyttää osaavan ulkoa reittikarttoja ja aikatauluja.


Turistille tärkeintä on, että lentokentälle matkalla olevissa busseissa olisi kyltti Airport sekä pysäkkien aikatauluista esiintyisi samainen sana. Selkeyden lisäämiseksi kyltti tulisi ottaa pois lentokentältä lähdettäessä. Itse linjojen reiteistä en niin kiinnostunut ole ollut kun olen ulkomaisilla lentokenttälinjoilla seikkaillut. Lähinnä olen jännittänyt osaanko jäädä oikealla pysäkillä pois. Aika monta kertaa Helsinki-Vantaallakin sain käydä ennen kuin jäi pois jännitys ulko- ja sisämaanterminaalien pysäkkien tunnistamisesta. (En muista vieläkään näkyykö bussin ikkunasta mitään mainintaa terminaalista.)

----------


## PNu

> Toki jos kaukojunatarjonta kasvaa kovasti niin kapasiteetti ei riitä. Sitten voi vaikka rakentaa sen kehäradan. Ja lisäraiteita Keravalta pohjoiseen.


Jos kaukojunarata tehdään lentokentälle niin eiköhän silloin voida pitää lähtökohtana, että kauko- ja myös lähijunien määrää lisätään. Eihän lentokenttärataa eli siis Helsinki-Kerava lisäraiteita tarvita, jos tyydytään nykyiseen junamäärään.




> Enkä oikein ymmärrä miksi seutulippulaiset välillä Pasila - Lenttokenttä kaukoliikenteen junissa olisi ylitsepääsemätön ongelma. Jos siinä ei ole yhtään asemaa välissä niin ei tuo matka kestä kuin joku viisi minuuttia, eli voitaisiin mitoittaa seisomapaikoillakin, pitemmälle menevillä on kuitenkin istumapaikka varattuna.


Eihän nykyäänkään seutulipulla ole asiaa IC-junaan. Välitön syy on tietysti, ettei YTV maksa kaukojunilla tehtävistä matkoista. Miksi YTV ei maksa lienee sitten arvailujen varassa. Johtuuko se siitä, ettei kaukojunassa ehditä tarkastaa kaikkien lippuja noin lyhyellä matkalla, joten seutumatkustajien kannattaisi nousta junaan ilman lippua, kun tiedossa olisi todennäköisesti ilmainen matka? Vai häiriintyvätkö kaukojunien matkustajat, jos seutumatkustajat täyttävät junan? Tai pitenevätkö pysähdysajat liikaa, kun kaukoliikenteen kalustolla ei junaan nousemisen ja sieltä poistumisen nopeus ole yleensä keskeisin suunnitteluperuste?

----------


## Miska

> Tuon lentokentän bussilinjaston toimivuutta on aika helppo arvioida ilman syvällistä selvitystäkin. Jos vuoroja on 36 tunnissa, kapasiteettitarjonta kentälle on sama kuin ennustettu Marjaradan käyttö. Jos nuo bussivuorot jaetaan 10 min. vuorovälillä ajaviksi linjoiksi, mikä on siis sama vuoroväli kuin Marjaradalla, saadaan 6 linjaa eri puolille seutua. Kuudelta suunnalta olisi siis vaihdoton ja viiveetön joukkoliikenneyhteys lentokentälle samalla vuorovälillä kuin Marjaradan junat.


Jos nyt oikein laskin, niin Kehäradan junat palvelevat yhteensä 26 asemanseutua. Eli noin kilometrin säteellä näistä 26 asemasta Kehäradan junat tarjoavat vaihdottoman tiheävuorovälisen yhteyden lentoasemalle ja Helsingin kantakaupunkia ja Pasilaa lukuunottamatta voidaan puhua varsin nopeasta yhteydestä. Minun on vaikea uskoa, että kuudella pikabussilinjalla saataisiin katettua yhtä suuri alue. Pikabussin kun ei käsittääkseni ollut tarkoitus kierrellä asuinalueiden keskellä vaan mennä suorinta reittiä moottori- ja kehäteitä pitkin. Yhden pikalinjan voisi siis olettaa palvelevan korkeintaa muutamaa lähekkäistä aluetta (esimerkiksi Myyrmäkeä ja Malminkartanoa, toinen linja Vantaankoskea ja Martinlaaksoa jne...). 

Hiekkaharjun, Tikkurilan ja Huopalahden vaihtoyhteyksien ansiosta myös muut pääkaupunkiseudun lähijuna-asemat tulevat varsin kilpailukykyisten lentoaseman junayhteyksien piiriin. Esimerkiksi matka-aika Korsosta lentoasemalle olisi noin 20 min (nykyään matka-aika noin 35 - 45 minuuttia) ja Pitäjänmäeltä noin 30 min (nyt noin 35 - 45 min).

En tiedä kuinka suuri osa lentomatkustajista on menossa Helsingin keskustaan tai lähtee sieltä, mutta uskoisin, että prosenttiluku on lähempänä nollaa kuin sataa. Duunareista keskustassa asuu vielä harvempi, joten voisin kuvitella, että monella työmatka helpottuu ja/tai nopeutuu Kehäradan myötä. Toki Espoon tilannetta Kehärata ei ratkaisevasti helpota, mutta eipä sitä tosiasiaa oikein miksikään voi muuttaa, että Helsinki-Vantaalta katsoen Espoo on kaukana. Espoon yhteyksiä voitaisiinkin parantaa nykyistä linjaa 540 kehittämällä. Niin ja toki Kehä III:n ja Turuntien väliseltä alueelta pääsisi kentälle kivasti vaihtamalla 510:stä tai 530:stä Myyrmäessä junaan, matka-aika esim. jostain Laaksolahdesta kentälle olisi aika kiva puolisen tuntia.

----------


## kuukanko

> En tiedä kuinka suuri osa lentomatkustajista on menossa Helsingin keskustaan tai lähtee sieltä, mutta uskoisin, että prosenttiluku on lähempänä nollaa kuin sataa.


Minä veikkaisin, että lentomatkustajien kohdalla Helsingin keskustan osuus matkojen määränpäänä on erityisen ylikorostunut, koska valtaosa pääkaupunkiseudun hotelleista on siellä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Vaikka kaikki täällä osaavat lukea, niin korjataan nyt pari asiaa oman kunniani vuoksi.
Vaikka Antero Alku niin sanoo, en ole sanonut mitään hänen kirjoittamaansa arvottomaksi. En ole edes käyttänyt sanaa "arvoton". Antero Alku itse totesi omista kommenteistani, että jättää ne "omaan arvottomuuteensa". Antero Alku on siis esittänyt, että minun kommenttini ovat arvottomia.

Olen argumentoitut kehäradasta vain ja ainoastaan asiaperusteilla ja perustellut moneen kertaan, miksi vaikkapa Aviapolis tarvitsee aseman tai että jos lentoterminaali 2 halutaan ulottaa raideliikenteen piiriin, täytyy rata linjata osittain lentoasema-alueen alle, jotta kiitoteitten I ja III väliin sijoittuva terminaali on sujuvasti yhteydessä junarataan ja "Viinikkala"-työnimellä kulkevaan asemaan. Muun muassa nämä argumentit eivät koske Antero Alkua mitenkään henkilökohtaisesti, vaan ovat puhtaasti liikenteellisiä. Kuten joku totesi, tässä on kyse hänen omasta uskonsodastaan raskasta raideliikennettä vastaan. Mitä tieteeseen tulee, niin muun muassa prof Erland Eklund totesi taannoin FST:n haastattelussa, että Kehärata olisi hänen mielestään erittäin tärkeä hanke toteutettavaksi, mitä lie oppikirjoja lukenut tuo Eklund sitten. Omat metodologiaopintoni ovat jo takanapäin, tällä hetkellä työstän gradua talousmaantieteessä.

----------


## teme

> Turistille tärkeintä on, että lentokentälle matkalla olevissa busseissa olisi kyltti Airport sekä pysäkkien aikatauluista esiintyisi samainen sana. Selkeyden lisäämiseksi kyltti tulisi ottaa pois lentokentältä lähdettäessä. Itse linjojen reiteistä en niin kiinnostunut ole ollut kun olen ulkomaisilla lentokenttälinjoilla seikkaillut. Lähinnä olen jännittänyt osaanko jäädä oikealla pysäkillä pois. Aika monta kertaa Helsinki-Vantaallakin sain käydä ennen kuin jäi pois jännitys ulko- ja sisämaanterminaalien pysäkkien tunnistamisesta. (En muista vieläkään näkyykö bussin ikkunasta mitään mainintaa terminaalista.)


Tämä ei toimi oikein missään kentälle jossa olen käynyt, mutta pitäisi olla iso kyltti jossa lukee kulkuväline kuvineen ja kohde, esim. Helsinki - Train, Helsinki - Bus, jne.

----------


## kuukanko

> mitä lie oppikirjoja lukenut tuo Eklund sitten.


Jos tässä viitataan aikaisemmin mainittuun Ojalan ja Pursulan opetusmonisteeseen, niin kerrottakoon, että se keskittyy perusasioihin, joiden perusteella ei voi vielä sanoa mitään esim. Kehäradan tasoa olevan hankkeen kannattavuudesta. Ojalan ja Pursulan opetusmonisteessa kerrotut asiat ovat taajamien joukkoliikenteen suunnittelua ja hoitoa harrastuspohjalta miettineille itsestäänselvyyksiä, lisäarvo tuon lukemisesta on lähinnä tiedeyhteisön käyttämän terminologian oppiminen. Miska joskus totesi tuosta opetusmonisteesta, että saako TKK:lla muka opintoviikkoja tälläisistä  :Wink:

----------


## teme

> En tiedä kuinka suuri osa lentomatkustajista on menossa Helsingin keskustaan tai lähtee sieltä, mutta uskoisin, että prosenttiluku on lähempänä nollaa kuin sataa.


Pasila / Helsingin keskusta on se paikka jossa rantarataa tulevat, Itä-Helsingistä ja Espoosta tulevat matkustajat vaihtavat lentoaseman junaan. Tähän kun lisää kantakaupungissa asuvat, ja liikematkustajat ja turistit jotka nousevat junaan todennäköisesti keskustasta, niin olen melko varmaa että tämä prosenttiosuus matkustajista on lähempänä sataa kuin nollaa.

Arvaan että Kehärata olisi oikorataa parempi yhteys lentokentälle Kehäradan asemilta, mahdollisesti Huopalahdesta ja Ilmalasta, sekä pääradan asemilta Pukinmäestä Korsoon, mahdollisesti myös Oulunkylästä ja Käpylästä. Jos jätetään vuoroväli huomiotta. Ja sen huomioon ottaminen on vaikeaa kun ei tiedä tarkemmin miten oikoradan liikenne olisi järjestetty, PNU on tuonut ongelmat hyvin esille. Puhtaasti asukasmäärälle arvioiden, se on parempi yhteys noin 20% prosentille alueen väestöstä.

----------


## kemkim

> Pasila / Helsingin keskusta on se paikka jossa rantarataa tulevat, Itä-Helsingistä ja Espoosta tulevat matkustajat vaihtavat lentoaseman junaan.


Miksi Itä-Helsingissä asuvat eivät menisi suoralla linjalla 519 Itäkeskuksesta lentoasemalle? Tai Espoossa asuvat linjalla 540 Espoon keskuksesta tai Leppävaarasta?

Helsingin keskustasta, Kalliosta, Käpylästä, Malmilta, Tikkurilasta, Leppävaarasta, Espoon keskuksesta, Mellunmäestä, Myyrmäestä, Louhelasta, Martinlaaksosta, Vantaankoskelta, Pasilasta, Koivukylästä, Rekolasta, Korsosta ja Lassilasta/Kannelmäestä on jo suorat yhteydet lentoasemalle bussiliikenteellä. Jopa Keravalta, Keravan vaihtopaikalta on bussiyhteys lentoasemalle, vaikka keravalaisia ei sillä kuljetetakaan. Samoin Sipoosta joltain moottoritiepysäkiltä.

Kehärata siis toisi lähinnä lisää nopeutta ja enemmän vuoroja. Toinen ratkaisu olisi kehittää näitä olemassa olevia bussireittejä. Tikkurilan ja Myyrmäen välinen poikittaisliikenne hoituu toki Kehäradallakin, mutta niin se hoituisi pikaratikallakin. Ja lähempänä Pasilaa olevien asemien poikittaisliikenne pääradalta Vantaankosken radalle hoitunee kätevimmin Pasilan kautta.

Tampereelta, Turusta ja Lahdesta on jo suoria bussivuoroja Helsinki-Vantaalle, jos näitä lisättäisiin, niin ihmiset ehkä käyttäisivät mieluummin suoria busseja kuin vaihdollista junaa. Päiväliikenteessä nykyistä useampi maakuntien bussi voisi kiertää Helsinki-Vantaan kautta, ruuhkaliikenteessä taas voisi olla omia vuoroja Helsinki-Vantaalta maakuntiin. Tai sitten vuorot voisivat lähteä Helsinki-Vantaalta, mennä Kamppiin ja sieltä omille reiteilleen, kuten nytkin jotkut vuorot tekevät.

----------


## PNu

> Puhtaasti asukasmäärälle arvioiden, se on parempi yhteys noin 20% prosentille alueen väestöstä.


Toisaalta kehärata hyödyttäisi monia muitakin kuin lentokentälle kulkevia. Olennaista on nimenomaan, että kehäradasta hyötyvät jonkin verran oikeastaan kaikki nekin, joille olisi iloa kaukoliikenneradasta lentokentälle. Sen sijaan monille kehäradan käyttäjille kaukoliikennerata olisi höydytön. 

Tässä palataankin taas siihen, etteivät kehärata ja kaukoliikennerata korvaa kunnolla toisiaan, koska niiden käyttötarkoitus on niin erilainen. Vaikka nyt sorrun jankuttamiseen niin mielestäni kaukoliikenneradan toteutuminen on täysin sidoksissa Helsinki-Kerava välin lisäraiteisiin. Jos lisäraiteita katsotaan tarvittavan ja lentoaseman kautta tehtävän kierron todetaan olevan taloudellisesti edes jotenkin toteuttamiskelpoinen niin kaukoliikennerata tehtänee täysin riippumatta kehäradasta. Jos taas Helsingin ja Keravan välinen liikenne saadaan hoitettua nykyisillä neljälläkin raiteella, on lentokenttärata lähinnä nykyisen pääradan korvike eikä sellaisena missään tapauksessa kiireellinen hanke.

----------


## petteri

Minusta erittäin kustannustehokas tapa hoitaa Helsinki-Vantaan liikenne ennen kaukoliikenneradan muutosta olisi Duo-ratikka Helsinki-Vantaa - Valkoisenlähteentie - Tikkurila - (kansallisteatterin ohi) - Rautatientori. Tuo korvaisi osan I-junista. Eikä maksaisi paljon. Jos haluttaisiin Laajasaloakin voitaisiin osittain hoitaa isommalla kalustolla, kun rakennettaisiin ainakin joku Laajasalon linja myös 1524 mm:n raideleveydellä. (1000 mm ja 1524 mm raiteet voivat hyvin kulkea samassa urassa.)

Samaan aikaan Vantaankosken rataa voisi nopeasti jatkaa Kivistöön ja Jokeri II:stakin olisi varmaan jotenkin myös toteutettavissa hyväksikäyttäen duo-kalustoa Myyrmäen/Martinlaakson/Kivistön ja Tikkurilan välillä.

Duo-ratikoille olisi paljon mahdollisuuksia Pohjois-Helsingin ja Itä-Vantaan liikenteessä, jos nykyiselle pääradalle saataisiin lisäkapasiteettia siirtämällä kaukoliikenne kulkemaan Helsinki-Vantaan kautta. (Esimerkiksi Hakunila, Malmin lentokenttä, Aviapolis, Pakkala ja Länsi-Vantaalla Kaivoksela ja Pähkinärinne).

Tuo Helsinki-Vantaa - Valkoisenlähteentie -Rautatientori linjaus olisi hyvin kohtuulliseen hintaan toteutettavissa, joten sillä voisi olla mahdollisuuksia toteutua nopeasti, jos katsottaisiin puhtaasti hinta/hyöty-suhdetta. Vähän järkeistämällä olisi Kehäradan rahamäärästä saatavissa enemmän irti. 

Tosin kun valtio maksaa Kehäradasta 70 % eikä ratikoista mitään, ei tuollainen vaihtoehto vaikuta Vantaan kaupungista yhtään houkuttelevalta. Ja RHK sekä veturimiesliitto ovat hyvin mustasukkaisia radoistaan.  Myös kaikki "uudet" raideliikennestandardit ovat osalle porukasta hyvin vastenmielisiä. Asennemuutokselle olisi tilaa.

JK. Ettei tule väärää käsitystä kannatan nykyisen Kehäradan rakentamista. Nykyinen kehäratasuunnitelma on minusta ainoa mahdollisuus saada jotain valmista seuraavan 15 vuoden aikana. Pitää vaan yrittää pitää keveämpien ratkaisujen ideoita hengissä, jos vaikka vielä joskus.....

----------


## petteri

Hmm. Duo-kalustoa ostamalla myös pisaran rakentamista voisi varmaan lykätä. Rautatientorilla tai Elielinaukiolle olisi tilaa ratikoille tai sitten muutaman duo-linjan voisi ajaa keskustan läpi vaikka Laajasaloon tai Jätkäsaareen.

Pelkällä junakalustolla liikennöitäessä pääradan linjaus Helsinki-Vantaan kautta ja pisara-rata ovat voimakkaassa "koplauksessa" kun päärautatieasemalta loppuu kapasiteetti.

----------


## kemkim

> Hmm. Duo-kalustoa ostamalla myös pisaran rakentamista voisi varmaan lykätä. Rautatientorilla tai Elielinaukiolle olisi tilaa ratikoille tai sitten muutaman duo-linjan voisi ajaa keskustan läpi vaikka Laajasaloon tai Jätkäsaareen.


Vaikuttaisi hyvältä, jos kaupunkiratojen jakeluliikennettä keskustassa voitaisiin parantaa metron tapaan. Yhtä hyvään ratkaisuun, kuin mitä metro tarjoaa, ei varmasti ikinä millään Pisaralla päästä. Tämä ihan sen takia, että metro tarjoaa jakelupisteet keskustan joka laidalle Töölöä, Katajanokkaa ja Punavuorta lukuunottamatta. Jos Vantaankosken rata muutettaisiin metroksi, metro voitaisiin ajaa Lassilasta Talin uudelle asuinalueelle, sieltä Munkkivuoren, Munkkiniemen, Meilahden, Töölöntorin, Kampin, Tähtitorninmäen ja Katajanokan metroasemien kautta Laajasaloon.

Ratkaisu vähentäisi huomattavasti matka-aikoja esikaupungeista eteläiseen kantakaupunkiin, sillä ratikoilla ja busseilla matkustelu kantakaupungissa jäisi välistä raskaan raideliikenteen tuodessa suoraan haluttuun paikkaan kantakaupungissa. Vaihdot länteen ja itään hoituisivat Kampissa näppärästi. Koillisen suunnan lähijuniin vaihdot hoidettaisiin jollain Pisara-radan asemalla. Rantaradalle vaihtajia varten olisi ehkä rakennettava ylimääräinen metroasema Pitäjänmäelle, mutta se olisi kovin lähellä Talin asemaa. Ehkäpä rantaradan lähijunatkin voitaisiin ajaa Munkkiniemen kautta keskustaan, jos kalustotyyppi olisi sopiva.

Näillä ratkaisulla Kampista luotaisiin Helsingin keskustan uusi julkisen liikenteen keskuspaikka, päärautatieasemalle jäisivät ainoastaan pitkän matkan junat. Kulku Kampista Rautatieasemalle hoidettaisiin hyvin pitkillä, nopeutetuilla liukumatoilla, joita Tukholmassa on harrastettu paljon. Vaihtoehtoisena ratkaisuna nopeat vaakahissit. Nykytilanteessakin nämä olisivat käsittääkseni ihan mahdollisia ratkaisuja ja suositeltaviakin, niin kauan kuin kaukoliikenteen bussit ja kaukoliikenteen junat lähtevät noin kaukaa toisistaan.

Vaikuttaa itse asiassa oudolta, että kun metro on hyvä joukkoliikenteen muoto kivikaupungissa, niin miksi tuollaista linjaa ei ole rakennettu. Vantaankosken radastahan piti tulla metro ja metro oli tarkoitus rakentaa Munkkiniemeenkin.

----------


## PNu

> Pitää vaan yrittää pitää keveämpien ratkaisujen ideoita hengissä, jos vaikka vielä joskus.....


Jos pikaraitioteiden kannattajat olisivat keskittyneet puhumaan Jokerin kaltaisen aidosti toteuttamiskelpoiselta vaikuttavan hankkeen puolesta edes puolella siitä tarmosta, jolla Länsimetroa on vastustettu niin kenties ensimmäinen pikaraitiotie olisi jo nähty.

----------


## PNu

> Jos Vantaankosken rata muutettaisiin metroksi.


Entäs sellainen ajatusleikki, että Kehärata ja Pisara toteutettaisiin molemmat metrona, joka voisi olla yhteydessä myös nykyiseen metrorataan? Pisaraan siis ohjattaisiin vain nykyiset Vantaankosken ja Tikkurilan junat ja loput lähijunat ajaisivat edelleen Helsingin rautatieasemalle. Ainakin kaluston puolesta Vantaankosken ja Tikkurilan radoille riittäisivät varmasti hyvin nykyisen kaltaiset metrojunat kun taas Keravalle ja sitä kauemmas ajettaessa vaaditaan jo enemmän istumapaikkoja ja parempaa matkustusmukavuutta.

----------


## petteri

Nykyisin metron ja kaupunkilähijunan erottaa toisistaan lähinnä laiturikorkeus, virroitustapa, liikennöijä ja kaupunkijunien asemien vähyys keskustassa. Nopeus ja kapasiteetti ovat käytännössä samat.

Jos pisara- ja kehärata rakennetaan tuota ratkaisua käyttävää junaa voidaan hyvin kutsua metroksi ja yllätys yllätys Helsingin seudulla onkin kaksi metrolinjaa.

----------


## teme

> Entäs sellainen ajatusleikki, että Kehärata ja Pisara toteutettaisiin molemmat metrona, joka voisi olla yhteydessä myös nykyiseen metrorataan? Pisaraan siis ohjattaisiin vain nykyiset Vantaankosken ja Tikkurilan junat ja loput lähijunat ajaisivat edelleen Helsingin rautatieasemalle. Ainakin kaluston puolesta Vantaankosken ja Tikkurilan radoille riittäisivät varmasti hyvin nykyisen kaltaiset metrojunat kun taas Keravalle ja sitä kauemmas ajettaessa vaaditaan jo enemmän istumapaikkoja ja parempaa matkustusmukavuutta.


Jos metron ja paikallisjunat saisi yhdistettyä niin moni muukin asia olisi helpompaa. En tiedä tarvittasiinko edes kokonaista Pisaraa, puolikas pätkä Pasila - Sörnäinen riittäisi alkuun. Kamppi - Pasila ja/tai Kamppi - Huopalahti voitaisiin tehdä myöhemmin jos tarvetta ja rahaa on. Linjat esim. Tapiola - Hakaniemi - Pasila - Tikkurila - Lentoasema - Pasila - Hakaniemi - Espoo, Vuosaari - Sörnäinen - Pasila - Tikkurila - Lentoasema - Pasila - Vuosaari, Leppävaara - Hakaniemi - Kamppi,  jne.

Sikäli kun esim. asemalaiturien korkeus on ongelma, niin Tikkurilassa, Malmilla, Pasilassa, Huopalahdessa ja Leppävaarassa, voisivat pysähtyä myös paikallisjunat omilla laitureillaan, muuten paikallisjuna-asemat muuttuisivat metroasemiksi. Ehkä myös Oulunkylässä (Jokeri-vaihto). M200:n kuulemma saa ilmavirroittimen.

Mutta kun ei se nyt vaan käy. Ja veikkaan ettei tule käymään niin kauan kunnes lähijunat ja metrot asemineen on yhden instanssin hallussa.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos metron ja paikallisjunat saisi yhdistettyä niin moni muukin asia olisi helpompaa. En tiedä tarvittasiinko edes kokonaista Pisaraa, puolikas pätkä Pasila - Sörnäinen riittäisi alkuun.


Juna joka palvelee itäistä kantakaupunkia, hieno ajatus! Minusta Pisarasta olisi hyvä tehdä laajempi. Pasilasta Vallilan kautta Sörnäisiin, keskustasta Meilahden kautta Pasilaan. Mukaillen sitä Töölön metroa.

----------


## petteri

Pisara ei ole yhtään hassumpi suunnitelma isompana tai pienempänä. Minä kuitenkin pyrkisin Länsimetron ja kehäradan jälkeen etenemään pienemmin hankkein.

Laajasalon ratikka, Sipoon metro, Espoon kaupunkirata ja jokeri  ovat noiden hankkeiden jälkeen seuraavana vuorossa. Vaikka ovathan nuokin kohtuullisen isoja hankkeita. Kaukoliikenneradan siirto kulkemaan Helsinki-Vantaan kautta ja samalla siirtyminen pohjoisessa enemmän duo-kaluston käyttöön ja raitioverkkopistot pääradalta voisivat sitten seuraavina hankkeina. (toivejattelua)

Olisi kyllä tosi hienoa jos vaikka Espoon kaupunkiradan varjolla saataisiin duo-ratikka Histaan tai vaikka ennen kaupunkirataakin. Tuo ei vaatisi kovin isoa investointia, vaan hyvää tahtoa Espoon kaupungilta ja RHK:lta. 

Helsingin seudun raitioliikenne tarvitsisi minusta oikeastaan yhden pienemmän "uuden tekniikan" hankkeen. Hista voisi olla hyvä pilottihanke. yhden onnistuneen hankkeen jälkeen olisi kevyttä raideliikennettä paljon helpompi levittää. 

Jokeri on kyllä pikaraitiotiehanke, mutta se on sen verran massiivinen mittasuhteiltaan, että joku pienempi hanke kuten Hista tai vaikka Hakunila olisi yhtenä raidejoukkoliikenteen kehittämisen mallina hyvä saada näkyviin.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Tämä ei toimi oikein missään kentälle jossa olen käynyt, mutta pitäisi olla iso kyltti jossa lukee kulkuväline kuvineen ja kohde, esim. Helsinki - Train, Helsinki - Bus, jne.


Viitannet siihen, että turisti löytäisi lentokentällä kulkupelin, jolla pääsisi keskustaan. Siinä suhteessa tuo ehdotuksesi on erinomainen idea. Omilla matkoillani olemme aina tarkastaneet etukäteen netistä joukkoliikenneyhteydet lentokentältä ja kentälle sikäli kuin se on ollut mahdollista. Taksiin on tarvinnut turvautua äärimmäisen harvoin, harvemmin myöskään erikoishintaisia lentokenttäbusseja (tyyliin Finnairin bussit).

----------


## petteri

> Jos pikaraitioteiden kannattajat olisivat keskittyneet puhumaan Jokerin kaltaisen aidosti toteuttamiskelpoiselta vaikuttavan hankkeen puolesta edes puolella siitä tarmosta, jolla Länsimetroa on vastustettu niin kenties ensimmäinen pikaraitiotie olisi jo nähty.



Olen tuosta samaa mieltä. Minusta on sääli, että yhä käytetään hirvittävästi energiaa vaikka länsimetron tai kehäradan vastustamiseen, vaikka nuo hankkeet ovat jo pitkälti kirkossa kuulutettuja, aamen vaan puuttuu.

Minusta kannattaisi käyttää tarmoa vaikka Viikin metroa tai lentokenttämetroa terveempien hankkeiden ajamiseen. Tai vaikka sitten Histan duo-ratikan lobbaamiseen, että saadaan rakennettua muutakin kuin autokaupunkia.

Hankkeisiin, joista ei ole vielä kovin realistisia suunnitelmia olemassa on paljon helpompi vaikuttaa.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Mikähän estäisi päättämästä jatkaa rataa Vantaankoskelta kehäradan mukaisesti asema kerrallaan eteenpäin? Vantaa pääsisi kaavoittamaan ja hyötymään ostamistaan tonteista (vai lienevätkö ne kuuluisat Vantaan kalliilla ostamat tontit lentoaseman päässä). Vai onko tämä nykyinen päätöksenteko- ja rahanjakojärjestelmämme sellainen, että kaikki tai ei mitään (eli valtiolta irtoaa rahaa, jos toteutetaan kokonaan, muuten ei euroakaan)?

Tuntuu hölmöltä lukita suunnitelmia päätöksiksi johonkin sellaiseen, joka estää mahdollisten parempien ratkaisujen toteuttamisen. Muistaakseni täällä ei pahemmin ole vastustettu Martinlaakson radan jatkamista sinänsä.

----------


## PNu

> Pisara ei ole yhtään hassumpi suunnitelma isompana tai pienempänä. Minä kuitenkin pyrkisin Länsimetron ja kehäradan jälkeen etenemään pienemmin hankkein.
> 
> Laajasalon ratikka, Sipoon metro, Espoon kaupunkirata ja jokeri  ovat noiden hankkeiden jälkeen seuraavana vuorossa.


En minäkään oikeasti pidä Pisaraa kiireellisenä. Kehäradan ja Länsimetron jälkeen tärkein saattaisi olla Keravan ja Riihimäen välinen kolmas raide, jos se voidaan seudulliseksi hankkeeksi katsoa. Seuraavina kiireellisyysjärjestyksessä lienevät juuri mainitsemasi neljä täydennettynä myös Länsimetron jatkolla Kivenlahteen.

----------


## teme

> Mikähän estäisi päättämästä jatkaa rataa Vantaankoskelta kehäradan mukaisesti asema kerrallaan eteenpäin? Vantaa pääsisi kaavoittamaan ja hyötymään ostamistaan tonteista (vai lienevätkö ne kuuluisat Vantaan kalliilla ostamat tontit lentoaseman päässä). Vai onko tämä nykyinen päätöksenteko- ja rahanjakojärjestelmämme sellainen, että kaikki tai ei mitään (eli valtiolta irtoaa rahaa, jos toteutetaan kokonaan, muuten ei euroakaan)?


Se olisi Vantaan sisäinen hanke johon valtio saattaisi osallistua esim. 30% osuudella, raideyhteyteen lentokentälle valtio osallistuu sen sijaan 70 - 75% osuudella ja Vantaa 25 - 30% eli 125Me - 150Me...  Jos tuon Kivistön pätkän hinta olisi 100 miljoonaa, Vantaa maksaisi ehkä 70Me, eli tuo loppurata on Vantaalle lähes ilmainen. Ei sinänsä, kaikki liikenneraha joka saadaan kupattua maakunnista tänne on plussaa, semminkin kun siellä valtion osuus tuppaa olemaan 100%.

Sekä asuin- että työpaikkarakentamisesta valtaosa sijoittuu muuten Kivistön alueelle, kts. kartta sivulla 8 raportissa http://www.lvm.fi/oliver/upl588-LVM05_07.pdf Jos tuosta silmämääräisesti laskee kivistöön 4 miljoonaa k-m2, niin tuo kivistön pätkä olisi rahoitettavissa 25e/k-m2 kaavoitusmaksulla. Sillä ei saa edes parketteja.

----------


## teme

Kun tässä on nyt haukuttu hanketta, niin todettakoon että tuo Tikkurilan matkakeskus ei vaikuta hullummalta. Jännä idea on People Mover Heurekaan
http://keharata.net/tikkurilan_asema...uunnitelma.pdf

----------


## late-

> Olisi kyllä tosi hienoa jos vaikka Espoon kaupunkiradan varjolla saataisiin duo-ratikka Histaan tai vaikka ennen kaupunkirataakin. Tuo ei vaatisi kovin isoa investointia, vaan hyvää tahtoa Espoon kaupungilta ja RHK:lta.


Toisaalta Pisara saattaa olla tällaisen hankkeen edellytys. Ilman Pisaraa Helsingin päästä ei välttämättä löydy raidekapasiteettia koska duoratikat eivät kovin helposti voi korvata suurikokoisia lähijunia eli vuorojen olisi oltava uusia.

Periaatteessa duoratikat voisi ja pitäisi tietysti ohjata kadulle myös Helsingin päässä, mutta käytännössä ajatus tuskin saisi suurta kannatusta. YTV:n taannoisessa alustavassa duoselvityksessä kyllä ehdotettiin tätä.

Pisaran kanssa päästään vähällä, kun Helsingin rautatieasemalta vapautuneita raiteita voidaan käyttää duovuoroille, jotka ajavat kaukoliikenneraiteita nopeasti erkanemiskohtaan ja jatkavat sen jälkeen kevyttä rataa kohteisiinsa. Tällöinkin tosin toteutus onnistuu lähinnä Rantaradan puolella koska pääradalla kapasiteettia ei oikein ole ilman lisäraiteita tai Lentokentän reittiä. Juuri tätä kautta Lentokentän päärata voisikin aikanaan tuottaa merkittävää lisäarvoa.

----------


## petteri

> Toisaalta Pisara saattaa olla tällaisen hankkeen edellytys. Ilman Pisaraa Helsingin päästä ei välttämättä löydy raidekapasiteettia koska duoratikat eivät kovin helposti voi korvata suurikokoisia lähijunia eli vuorojen olisi oltava uusia.
> 
> Periaatteessa duoratikat voisi ja pitäisi tietysti ohjata kadulle myös Helsingin päässä, mutta käytännössä ajatus tuskin saisi suurta kannatusta. YTV:n taannoisessa alustavassa duoselvityksessä kyllä ehdotettiin tätä.



Länsimetron valmistuessa duo-ratikoita varmaan ohjata Elielinaukiolle ja siirtää muutaman Elielinaukion bussin Kampin terminaaliin.

----------


## jpe

> Lentokenttä on joukkoliikenteellä Marjarataa paremmin saavutettavissa, jos kokonaismatka-aika lentoaseman check-in-pisteille on jollain muulla järjestelyllä laajemmalta alueelta lyhyempi kuin Marjaradan kanssa. On hyvät perusteet olettaa, että lentokentältä eri puolille seutua suuntautuvat 36 bussivuoroa tunnin aikana toteuttavat tämän verrattuna Marjarataan.
> 
> Länsiväylällä on sitä, mitä luultavasti tarkoitat "moottoriteibussiviritelmällä". Onko se huonoa joukkoliikenteen palvelua?



En tuomitse sitä tältä seisomalta totaalisen huonoksi, mutta en näe sitä minään malliesimerkkinäkään. Etenkin ruuhka-aikoina olen kokenut länsiväylän bussit epämukavina vriston mainitseman tungoksen vuoksi, minkä lisäksi järjestelmä on melko sekava järjestelmän käyttöön tottumattoman silmään.

Kehärataan liittyen onkin pakko huomauttaa, että joukkoliikenneyhteyden yleinen selkeys on erityisen tärkeää kun puhutaan yhteydestä kasvavalle kansainväliselle lentoasemalle. Huomattavan suuri osa yhteyden käyttäjistä kun tulee olemaan ulkopaikkakuntalaisia ja ulkomaalaisia, joille Helsingin joukkoliikenneverkko on suuri tuntemattomuus. Tämä on mielestäni yksi tärkeimpiä syitä siihen, miksi juuri lentoaseman yhteyden järjestämiseen eivät päde tismalleen samat prioriteetit kuin jonkin satunnaisen lähiön.

"Bussiviritelmä" saattoi olla minulta huono sanavalinta, sillä tarkoitukseni ei missään nimessä ollut halventaa bussipohjaista joukkoliikennettä sinänsä.




> Minusta se tuntuu paremmalta kuin matkustaa ensin Rautatieasemalle, kävellä siellä noin kymmenkunta minuuttia matkalaukkujen kanssa ja muutamissa portaissa junalle, ajaa sillä etäisimmän parkkitalon alle lentoasemalla ja kävellä sieltä jälleen kymmenkunta minuuttia sinne terminaali 2:n aulaan.


Tunnut kyllä liioittelevan vaihtojen hankaluutta ja kävelymatkojen pituutta. Jos rautatieasemalla kävelyyn haluat kuluttaa kymmenen minuuttia, niin saat kävellä koko asemarakennuksen ympäri. Tältä istumalta ei tietenkään voida todistaa mitään suuntaan saati toiseen, sillä ihmisten kävelyvauhtien välilläkin on eroja.

Ei myöskään tarvitse tehdä aivan jättimäisiä investointeja vaihtoja ja kävelymatkoja helpottaakseen. Lentoaseman puolella voidaan tehdä vaakaliukuportaita (mikä lieneekään oikea termi), Rautatieaseman pääovien eteen päätyvistä raiteista voidaan yksi raidepari pyhittää lentoasemajunille (siis jos Pisaraa ei saada tehtyä).




> Kyllä. Siksi kritisoin Marjarataa, joka Kiviston ja Aviapoliksen välill kulkee täysin maankäytön ulottumattomissa. Jos vanhan ja suunnitelmissa olevan kiitoteiden välisen terminaalin välille halutaan jokin liikenneyhteys, sen kustannukset kai kuuluvat uuden terminaalin rakennusprojektiin ja ne maksaa Finavia.


Viittasiin maankäyttöön liittyvällä kriittisellä kysymykselläni tuohon ehdottamaasi moottoritiebussivaihtoehtoon, kun hyvin tiedämme, ettei maankäyttö ole tehokkainta moottoriteiden välittömässä läheisyydessä. Nämä pikabussit tarjoaisivat ehkä kehärataa nopeamman yhteyden lähtöpisteeltä lentoasemalle, mutta kaikki väliin jäävät alueet jäisivät palvelematta.

Olet oikeassa mitä tulee Kivistön ja Aviapoliksen väliseen osuuteen, siellä on maankäyttö hyvin vähäistä, mutta  vain siellä. Pitäisikö sitten laittaa rata tuosta väliltä poikki?




> Niin oli. Kun vain kaikki ymmärtäisivät, mitä siinä sanottiin.



Ehkä kaikki ymmärsivätkin, mutta kävivät päässään pikaisesti jonkin prosessin jolla viestin sisältö saatiin tukemaan omia valmiita käsityksiä.  :Smile: 

Tässä on pohjimmiltaan kyse niistä alkuoletuksista ja siitä, kuinka paljon annamme millekin alkuoletukselle painoarvoa. Minä annan sinua enemmän painoarvoa oletukselle siitä, että satunnainen joukkoliikennematkustaja on valmis kävelemään joukkoliikennematkallansa muutamia satoja metrejä enemmän jos matka on yleisesti ottaen helposti hahmotettava ja ymmärrettävä (tämä erityisesti kun puhutaan yhteydestä jota tulee kuormittamaan merkittävissä määrin ulkopaikkakuntalaiset ja turistit). Sinä taasen korostat eniten lyhyttä kävelyetäisyyttä pysäkin ja lähtöpisteen/määränpään välillä.

----------


## vristo

> Bussilla vaan on bussin rajoitukset...


 Olihan typoja tuossa väsyneenä kirjoitetussa viestissäni, pahoitteluni siitä. 
Mutta sanomani tuli lienee selväksi: täydessä ruuhkabussissa matkustaminen on aika ahdasta ja niiden istuimet ovat mielestäni alimitoitattuja normaaleille suomalaisille miehille  :Wink: . Bussinkuljettajan paikka on monesti väljin. Helsinkiläisen metrojunan matkustusväljyys on huomattavasti parempi ja mukavampi.

Mielestäni Suomen tärkein ja alati kasvava kansainvälinen lentokenttä ansaitsee laadukkaan raideyhteyden ja samalla Vantaa saa oman "metroratansa" eli Kehäradan. Kaukojunayhteyttähän tutkitaan nyt myös, joten ehkäpä sellainenkin toteutuu aikanaan.

----------


## late-

> Tunnut kyllä liioittelevan vaihtojen hankaluutta ja kävelymatkojen pituutta. Jos rautatieasemalla kävelyyn haluat kuluttaa kymmenen minuuttia, niin saat kävellä koko asemarakennuksen ympäri.


Metrosta lähiliikenteen raiteille kävelemiseen kuluu kuitenkin yli viisi minuuttia useimmilta ihmisiltä. Antero saattaa laskea päälle metron ja junan välisen vaihdon odotusaikaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tunnut kyllä liioittelevan vaihtojen hankaluutta ja kävelymatkojen pituutta. Jos rautatieasemalla kävelyyn haluat kuluttaa kymmenen minuuttia, niin saat kävellä koko asemarakennuksen ympäri. Tältä istumalta ei tietenkään voida todistaa mitään suuntaan saati toiseen, sillä ihmisten kävelyvauhtien välilläkin on eroja.


Mulla on sellainen pirullinen tapa, että kuljen sekuntikello taskussa. Se on aika hyvä luulojen korjaaja.

Minun aikani kohtalaisen reippaalla kävelytyylillä ja ilman matkalaukkuja M-junan laiturilta Rautatieaseman metrolaiturille on 5 minuuttia. Mutta Lentokentällehän ei matkusteta M-junien laiturilta. Jos lähtö on raiteilta 1-3, matkaan tulee muutama lisäminuutti. Jos Marjaradan kierrolle uhrataan Kaivokadulle asti tulevia raiteita, tilanne on parempi. Mutta matkalaukku hidastaa kävelyä oleellisesti.

Vaihtoaikahan ei ole pelkkä kävelyaika. Junaan ei nousta juuri ennen kuin se sulkee ovensa. Tällaisessa vaihdossa kuin metrosta junaan on varattava pari minuuttia pelivaraa. Vaihto laiturin yli kun ei koskaan tule onnistumaan. Ei myöskään silloin, jos Pisara tehtäisiin, koska ratojen geometriat eivät sovi toisiinsa ja maanalainen reikäjuusto alkaa olla jo liian reikäinen.




> Ei myöskään tarvitse tehdä aivan jättimäisiä investointeja vaihtoja ja kävelymatkoja helpottaakseen. Lentoaseman puolella voidaan tehdä vaakaliukuportaita (mikä lieneekään oikea termi), Rautatieaseman pääovien eteen päätyvistä raiteista voidaan yksi raidepari pyhittää lentoasemajunille (siis jos Pisaraa ei saada tehtyä).


Näitä vaakaliukuportaita luvattiin jo 1960-luvulla, ei ole ihan vielä saatu valmiiksi.

Ongelma syntyy siitä, että valitaan tarpeettoman kallis perusratkaisu, jonka jälkeen ei ole enää rahaa palvelutason luovaan varusteluun. Tätä ongelmaa yritetään ratkaista nyt länsimetron kanssa, missä asemien varusteluita riisutaan, jotta saataisiin edes muutama prosentti hintaa alemmaksi. Sama tulee olemaan ongelma Marjaradan kanssa.

Suuntaa antavasti voi sanoa niin, että perusratkaisu määrittelee hintatason suuruusluokan siten, että kallis perusratkaisu on 3-5 kertaa halvemman hintainen. Valitun ratkaisun toteuttaminen voi vaihdella suhdanteista ja varustelusta riippuen 30-50 %. Eli jälkikäteen ei voida tehdä kovinkaan suuria muutoksia.

Käytännössä tämä menee esimerkiksi niin, että Marjaradan perusratkaisu on 500 M, jossa varustelun ja suhdanteiden haarukka on 350-700 M. Kevyt raideliikenne on 150 M ja vaihteluväli 100-200 M. Siis loistavasti varusteltu ja korkeasuhdanteessa rakennettu raitiotie maksaa 200 M ja riisuttu ja laman aikana tehty Marjarata 350 M.

Tietenkin yllä olevilla ratkaisuilla on muitakin eroja, suuntaan ja toiseen. Mikä tarkoittaa, ettei kyse ole täsmälleen saman asian toteuttamisesta niin tai näin. Vaan on pohdittava laadullisia valintoja, joita ei voi laskea yhteismitallisina. Kun liikenteestä puhutaan, niin esimerkki laadullisesta valinnasta on, onko tärkeämpää että lyhyet matkat voi tehdä nopeasti kuin että pitkät matkat voi tehdä nopeasti.




> Viittasiin maankäyttöön liittyvällä kriittisellä kysymykselläni tuohon ehdottamaasi moottoritiebussivaihtoehtoon, kun hyvin tiedämme, ettei maankäyttö ole tehokkainta moottoriteiden välittömässä läheisyydessä. Nämä pikabussit tarjoaisivat ehkä kehärataa nopeamman yhteyden lähtöpisteeltä lentoasemalle, mutta kaikki väliin jäävät alueet jäisivät palvelematta.


Edellisestä syntyikin aasinsilta. Bussiliikenteellehän onkin tyypillistä, että pienen kokonsa vuoksi bussi täyttyy muutamalla pysäkillä. Ja bussille ominaisinta on palvella kahden alueen välistä liikennettä, kuten lähiö-keskusta. Raideliikenteen logiikka on usein päinvastainen - tosin ei pk-seudulla.

Mutta en ole suunnitellut lentokentän bussilinjastoa ideaa pidemmälle. Vain sen verran, että linjoissa todennäköisesti olisi esikaupunkiliikenteen tapaan kolme jaksoa (ks. Mennäänkö metrolla s.58): esikaupunkijakso, jolla matkustajat kerätään, siirtymäjakso, jolla matkustajat viedään kohdealueelle (=lentokenttäalue) ja keskustajakso, jossa matkustajat poistuvat kohdealueen pysäkeillä.

Marjaradan tilanteessa esikaupunkijakso = liityntäliikenne junaan, siirtymäjakso = matka Marjaradalla ja keskustajakso = kävely tai liityntämatka lentoaseman palvelubussilla.




> Olet oikeassa mitä tulee Kivistön ja Aviapoliksen väliseen osuuteen, siellä on maankäyttö hyvin vähäistä, mutta  vain siellä. Pitäisikö sitten laittaa rata tuosta väliltä poikki?


Eihän sitä voi poikkaista, kun ei ole vielä mitään mitä pantaisiin poikki.

Minusta on perusteltua rakentaa Martinlaakson jatke (=MarJa) Kivistöön sitä mukaa kun alueiden rakentaminen etenee ja Vantaa voi sisällyttää radan kustannukset rakennusoikeuksien hintaan. Täällä oli jo aiemmin laskettu, ettei kustannus ole juuri mitään suhteessa kerrosalan myyntihintaan.

Samaan aikaan voisi rauhassa ja rehellisesti pohtia lentoaseman ja Vantaan sisäisten liikennejärjestelyiden ratkaisemista siihen tapaan kun YTV:n visioselvityksessä asioita pohdittiin. Mutta ottaen huomioon se, mikä nykyään tiedetään mm. Suomen sitoutumisesta ilmanstonmuutokseen. Keskeisiä tunnettuja hankkeita tässä olisivat Marjan ulottaminen lentokentälle ja lentokenttä-Tikkurila väli, pääradan vienti lentoaseman kautta, Vantaan sisäinen raitioverkko sekä Helirata.




> Tässä on pohjimmiltaan kyse niistä alkuoletuksista ja siitä, kuinka paljon annamme millekin alkuoletukselle painoarvoa. Minä annan sinua enemmän painoarvoa oletukselle siitä, että satunnainen joukkoliikennematkustaja on valmis kävelemään joukkoliikennematkallansa muutamia satoja metrejä enemmän jos matka on yleisesti ottaen helposti hahmotettava ja ymmärrettävä (tämä erityisesti kun puhutaan yhteydestä jota tulee kuormittamaan merkittävissä määrin ulkopaikkakuntalaiset ja turistit). Sinä taasen korostat eniten lyhyttä kävelyetäisyyttä pysäkin ja lähtöpisteen/määränpään välillä.


Aivan. Ja tämä kävelymatkan merkitys on siitä hankala aihe, ettei siitä ole kovin yksiselitteistä tietoa. Asian tekee vaikeaksi sekin, että kävelyn hyväksyttävyys on hyvin sekava kulttuurillinen muuttuja.

Tiedetään, että tiiviissä yhdyskuntarakenteessa vaaditaan lyhyempiä kävelymatkoja kuin harvassa. Tiedetään, että junalle tai raideliikenteeseen yleensä kävellään pidemmältä kuin bussille. Tiedetään, että ikä ja elämäntilanne vaikuttavat vahvastikin sekä haluun että kykyyn kävellä. Tiedetään, että maanosa, yhteiskuntajärjestelmä, ilmasto ja monet muut ulkoiset tekijät vaikuttavat hyväksyttävään kävelymatkaan.

Omasta puolestani voin pestä kasvojani sikäli, että kävelen usein 10-15 minuutin matkoja mieluummin kuin odotan, vaikka odottamalla olisinkin pari minuuttia aiemmin perillä. Silti perustan käsitykseni yleisestä kävelyvalmiudesta itseäni huomattavasti laiskempaan tulokseen, mihin muutamat tutkimustulokset viittaavat. Eli kävelymatkan ei pitäisi olla 5 minuuttia pidempi, tai joukkoliikenteen käyttövalmius alkaa laskea jyrkästi.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Aivan. Ja tämä kävelymatkan merkitys on siitä hankala aihe, ettei siitä ole kovin yksiselitteistä tietoa. Asian tekee vaikeaksi sekin, että kävelyn hyväksyttävyys on hyvin sekava kulttuurillinen muuttuja.
> 
> Tiedetään, että tiiviissä yhdyskuntarakenteessa vaaditaan lyhyempiä kävelymatkoja kuin harvassa. Tiedetään, että junalle tai raideliikenteeseen yleensä kävellään pidemmältä kuin bussille. Tiedetään, että ikä ja elämäntilanne vaikuttavat vahvastikin sekä haluun että kykyyn kävellä. Tiedetään, että maanosa, yhteiskuntajärjestelmä, ilmasto ja monet muut ulkoiset tekijät vaikuttavat hyväksyttävään kävelymatkaan.



Metron ja paikallisjunien välisessä kävelyn merkityksessä vielä sotkee entisestään Suomen ilmasto. Kun ulkona on huono ilma, kuten viime viikkoina, muutaman minuutin kävely puolilämpimässä tilassa miellyttää monia. Minä kuvittelisin, että tuon siirtymän estevaikutus on pienentynyt paljon sen jälkeen kun rautatieasema katettiin suurelta osin. Vaikka yhä jostain käsittämättömästä syystä raiteet 1-3 ovat kokonaan ilman katetta.

5 minuutin kävelymatkan sisätiloissa kokee eri tavalla kuin ulkona kun naamaa vasten vihmoo vaakasuoraan räntää. Uskoisin, että merkittävä osa metron suosiosta liikennevälineenä perustuu puolilämpimiin tiloihin, vaikka niitä ei kaikilla asemilla olekaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tässä on pohjimmiltaan kyse niistä alkuoletuksista ja siitä, kuinka paljon annamme millekin alkuoletukselle painoarvoa. Minä annan sinua enemmän painoarvoa oletukselle siitä, että satunnainen joukkoliikennematkustaja on valmis kävelemään joukkoliikennematkallansa muutamia satoja metrejä enemmän jos matka on yleisesti ottaen helposti hahmotettava ja ymmärrettävä (tämä erityisesti kun puhutaan yhteydestä jota tulee kuormittamaan merkittävissä määrin ulkopaikkakuntalaiset ja turistit). Sinä taasen korostat eniten lyhyttä kävelyetäisyyttä pysäkin ja lähtöpisteen/määränpään välillä.


Jos ajatellaan Suomeen tulevan ulkomaalaisen näkökulmasta, niin matka Helsingin keskustaan sujuisi marginaalisesti sujuvammin pääradan oikaisulla kuin kehäradalla (selkeämpi ja nopeampi, tosin vuoroväli voi olla hieman harvempi, mutta sitähän emme vielä tiedä kun kukaan ei ole lyönyt lukkoon aikataulusuunnitelmia).

Sen sijaan minne tahansa muualle kuin Helsingin seudulle (esim. Tampereelle, Lahteen jne.) matka pääradan oikaisulla olisi helppo, ymmärrettävä ja sujuva (=vaihdoton) kun taas kehäradalla junan vaihtaminen olisi suuri psykologinen este, joka pudottaisi huomattavan osan pois matkustajamäärästä. Kuinka moni lähtisi iltamyöhällä lennolta tultuaan matkalaukkujen kanssa seikkailemaan jonnekin Tikkurilan asemalle pakkaseen ja lumituiskuun vaikka vaihto olisi vaikka vain laiturin yli? Ei moni, veikkaan. Ei houkuta edes suomalaisena ja paikat tuntevana.

Ja ulkomaalainen kokisi sen suunnilleen yhtä houkuttelevana kuin jos Barcelonan kentältä keskustaan matkaavan pitäisi vaihtaa jossain El Prat de Llobregat:in esikaupunkiasemalla, jonka turvallisuudestakaan ei ole mitään takeita (siis matkustajan subjektiivisen psykologisen kokemuksen näkökulmasta). Itse asiassa tilanne on Barcelonassa ollut juuri tämä suurnopeusradan rakennustöiden vuoksi, ja kesällä 2006 allekirjoittaneen lompakko ryöstettiin juuri kyseisellä esikaupunkiasemalla keskustaan menevää junaa odottaessa. (Tästä pakollisesta vaihdosta ei ollut kunnon etukäteistietoa, kun kartat esittivät suoran lentokenttäjunayhteyden.)

Pointtini on, että tottuneille paikallismatkaajille junan vaihto ei ole mikään ongelma, mutta harvoin matkustavien sujuvan liikennöinnin kannalta pitää suosia suoria yhteyksiä pääasiallisiin kohteisiin -- myös muualle maahan, varsinkin jos halutaan korvata lentoliikennettä junaliikenteellä ympäristösyistä. Pakollinen vaihto Tikkurilassa tarkoittaisi muun Suomen tavoitettavuuden rajoittamista sen kustannuksella että joku Vantaalla saa hyvät rahat kiinteistönjalostuksella.

----------


## petteri

Ulkomaalaiset matkustajat eivät Helsinki-Vantaan matkustajista ole suurin ryhmä ja heidän määränpäänsä on varsin usein joku keskustan hotelli tai toimisto. He ovat verrattain harvoin matkalla muualle Suomeen maitse.

Satunnaiselle ulkomaiselle lentomatkustajalle on myös aika yhdentekevää kestääkö matka keskustaan 12 vai 27 minuuttia kunhan perille päästään ilman vaihtoja. Onko kokonaismatka-aika on Helsingin keskustan hotellille tai toimistolle 4 tuntia vai 4 tuntia 15 minuuttia on aika yhdentekevää.

Helsinki-Vantaan yhteyksillä on paljon enemmän merkitystä kotimaan lentojen Helsinkiin tuleville matkustajille ja muun Etelä-Suomen bisnesmatkaajille, jotka vaihtavat kulkuneuvoa Helsinki-Vantaalla. Ja tietysti vapaa-ajan matkustajille, jotka maksavat itse laskut, vaikka vapaa-ajan matkaajalla on harvoin kiire.

Kun Helsingin seudulla asuvat bisnesihmiset menevät kotoa lentokentällä on väline yleensä joko taksi tai oma auto. Kun bisnesmies lähtee kentälle 6-7 aikaan ja palaa Helsinki-Vantaalle 21-23 aikaan, julkinen liikenne ei vaan käytännössä palvele. Noihin aikoihin ei ole ruuhkia ja julkisen liikenteen tarjonta on vielä ohut eikä bisnesmatkaaja halua käyttää yhtään ylimääräistä aikaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> eikä bisnesmatkaaja halua käyttää yhtään ylimääräistä aikaa.


Ja aikaa ei haluta käyttää sen takia, että työnantaja kuitenkin maksaa nopeamman kulkumuodon (taksi tai oman auto pysäköinti ja kilometrikorvaukset).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja aikaa ei haluta käyttää sen takia, että työnantaja kuitenkin maksaa nopeamman kulkumuodon (taksi tai oman auto pysäköinti ja kilometrikorvaukset).


Oma kokemukseni muiden kaupunkien kentiltä on hieman toinen. Sillä monessa oikeasti suuressa kaupungissa taksi on hidas vaikka onkin helppo. Ensin jonotetaan taksiasemalla ja sitten ruuhkissa. Yksi keskeinen argumentti on luotettavuus, joka ajaa hyvinkin taksin käytön edelle. Omaa autoa voi käyttää vain lähtöpäässä.

Muistaakseni Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman matkustuksesta on myös tutkittua tietoa, mikä olisi hyvä olla mielipiteiden pohjana. Itse en suoraan muista, mutta varmaan jonkinlainen selvitys Googlaamalla löytyy.

Antero

----------


## jpe

> Jos ajatellaan Suomeen tulevan ulkomaalaisen näkökulmasta, niin matka Helsingin keskustaan sujuisi marginaalisesti sujuvammin pääradan oikaisulla kuin kehäradalla (selkeämpi ja nopeampi, tosin vuoroväli voi olla hieman harvempi, mutta sitähän emme vielä tiedä kun kukaan ei ole lyönyt lukkoon aikataulusuunnitelmia).



Matkan yksinkrtaisuusargumentilla viittasin Anteron ehdotukseen kuudesta seudullisesta lentoasemabussilinjasta, en niinkään lentoaseman kautta vietyyn päärataan (joka epäilemättä palvelisi maakuntia ja suoraa keskustayhteyttä kehärataa paremmin). Satunnaisena turistina saapuessani vieraan kaupungin lentoasemalle kokisin hyvin ikävänä tilanteen, jossa useasta eri bussilinjasta pitäisi osata valita se oikea.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Satunnaisena turistina saapuessani vieraan kaupungin lentoasemalle kokisin hyvin ikävänä tilanteen, jossa useasta eri bussilinjasta pitäisi osata valita se oikea.


Olet tässä periaatteessa oikeassa, mutta jos asiaa pohtii hieman enemmän, onko lentoasema-keskusta -yhteys lopulta parempi.

Keskustaan johtava yksi yhteys on hyvä, jos turistin kohde on myös keskustassa lähellä (kävelyetäisyydellä) tästä reitistä eli sen pysäkeistä. Ellei, kohteeseen pääsemiseksi tarvittavan yhteyden valinta siirtyy vain toiseen paikkaan. Ja matkustajan päätyminen kaupungin keskustaan ei välttämättä ole edes eduksi matkanteolle siksi, että hän ehkä joutuu tarpeettomasti tiheisiin matkustajavirtoihin eli kuormitettuihin kulkuneuvoihin. Tai jos hän ottaa taksin, ruuhkaisille kaduille.

Minulle tulevat mieleen muutamat kaupunkimatkakohteeni, joissa on ollut periaatteessa selkeä reitti pois kentältä. Madrid: metrolinja, Pariisi: paikallisjuna, Praha ja Budapest: bussi lähimmän metrolinjan pääteasemalle, Amsterdam: juna.

Kaikkialla olen valinnut majoituksen joukkoliikenteen perusteella. Vain Budapestissä hotelli sattui sen metron varrelle, jolle kentältä bussilla tultiin. Muualla joudun vaihtamaan johonkin ja selvittämään matkalaukkuja raahaten, mistä saan lipun ja linjakartan jne. Säästäisin aikaa, jos voisin valita keskustan kautta kiertämistä suoremman reitin jo kentällä. Jos siellä olisi asianmukainen info lipunmyynteineen. Monasti ei ole, koska on vain yksi yhteys suoraan keskustaan, joka muka ratkaisee kaiken.

Mitä suurempi kaupunki, sen vaikeammaksi turistille käy. Koska keskustassa on monta rautatieasemaa tai monta metrolinjaa. Ja periaatteessa on täysin sattumaa, mihin päin kaupunkia se yksi kentän yhteys sattuu johtamaan.

Helsinki on toki pikkukaupunki. Mutta jo Intercontinental ja se toinen siinä vieressä ovat sopimattomia Marjaradalle, yhtä huonosti toki pääradallekin. Finnairin kenttäbussi Töölön kautta on paljon fiksumpi, joten ei juna taksille pärjää ainakaan bussia paremmin.

Pariisissa on yksityinen firma, joka on organisoinut luonnostelemani tapaisen lentokentän bussilinjaston. Olisin säästynyt tunnin harhailemiselta pimeässä Pariisissa ja lopulta taksin ottamiselta, jos en olisi jääräpäisesti halunnut junalla "keskustaan". Jäin pois minulle neuvotulla lähimmällä asemalla, joka oli keskellä täysin kuollutta ja rehellisesti sanoen arveluttavan oloista kaupunkia. Asemalla ei ollut edes takseja, enkä löytänyt mistään mitään infoa busseista tai metrosta. Kun taksi lopulta toi perille, näin hotellin edessä sellaisen kenttäbussifirman bussin. Ja tsekkasin aikataulunkin. Muistaakseni puolisen tuntia ja tuloterminaalin samalta bussipysäkiltä, josta otin ensin kentän sisäisen rengaslinjabussin asemalle.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

Vaikka kehäradan puolesta on esitetty monenlaisia perusteluita, minulle on edelleen epäselvää miksi valtion pitäisi osallistua Vantaan sisäiseen liikennehankkeeseen niin suurella osuudella. Mikäli lentoasema ei sijaitsisi pääradan ja martinlaakson radan välissä, ei kehärataa todennäköisesti puuhattaisi yhtä innokkaasti kuin nyt. Ja tämä johtuisi ainoastaan siitä, että Vantaa joutuisi maksumieheksi ja kunnan olisi punnittava huomattavasti tarkemmin kehäradan todellisia hyötyjä suhteessa kustannuksiin.

Koska valtio on lentokenttäyhteyden maksumies, on koko hanketta arvioitava niin että se tuottaa mahdollisimman suuren hyödyn koko valtakuntaa ajatellen. Näin ollen pääradan linjaaminen lentokentän kautta on huomattavasti järkevämpi vaihtoehto kuin kehärata. Toinen kysymys on tietenkin se, että onko raideyhteys lentokentälle ylipäätään mielekästä toteuttaa varsin korkeilla kustannuksilla. Ehkä siinä tapauksessa, että kapasiteetti tosiaan loppuu pääradalta ja uusia raiteita tarvitaan.

----------


## Murzu

Entä kokonaan uusi näkökulma? Lentokentälle tuskin kannattaa rakentaa kahta raideliikennejärjestelmää. Eikö siis voitaisi yhdistää lentokenttämetron ja kehäradan hyvät puolet. 

Ehdotan seuraavaa linausta, junaradan muodossa:
Alku sama kuin kehäradan suunnitelmissa. Eli Hiekkaharjun jälkeen linjaa Leinelä-Ruskeasanta-Lentoasema-Aviapolis. Mutta sen jälkeen linjaa Vantaanportti-Tammisto-Pakila-Maunula-Pasila. Päärataan takaisin yhtyminen tapahtuisi Metsälän eteläpuolelta. Tunnelissa väli Metsälä-Pakila (4km) josta Torpparinmäen länsipuolta pellonreunaa kaartaen kohti Tammistoa, tunnelissa väli Pakkala-Ruskeasanta (6km). Tai sitten koko osuus Metsälä-Ruskeasanta 13km tunnelissa. Optiona tässä suunnitelmassa olisi myös mahdollisuus linjata kaukoliikenteen rata Keravalta Lentoasemalle, josta edm. linjaa kohti Pasilaa.

Sitten sitä Martinlaakson rataa voitaisiin jatkaa Kivistön kautta Klaukkalaan ja ehkä tulevaisuudessa Nurmijärven kautta Hyvinkäälle.

----------


## -Epex82-

Keskusteltaessa kehäradasta on turismin näkökulma tärkeä, mutta mielestäni vähäisin. Radalla on luonnollisesti propaganda-arvoa ja rata luo selkeän imagoedun Helsinki-Vantaalle ja nostaa sen luokitusta tavallisen matkustajan silmissä, sillä kaikissa läntisen Euroopan maissa on jonkinlainen ratayhteys maan päälentoasemalle, jopa köyhä Kreikka rakensi metron Ateenan uudelle lentoasemalle, vaikka varmaan joku olisi löytänyt jotain asiaperusteita, joiden mukaan Ateenan ruuhkissa tunteja mateleva bussi on parempi ja kaikin tavoin nopeampi vaihtoehto. Itse sain Pariisissa maistaa sujuvaa bussiliikennettä, kun istuin RATP:n linja-autossa oopperalle noin puolitoista tuntia. Kehärata kuitenkin pääasiallisesti rakennetaan suomalaisia varten, mutta toki se antaa positiivisen signaalin esim konferenssivieraille verrattuna nykyiseen hitaaseen sekä perin epämiellyttävään bussijärjestelmään, joka ei tarjoa suoraa yhteyttä kentältä jokaiselle pääradan asemalle Hiekkaharjusta etelään ja Vantaanlaakson radalle. Matka-aika nykyjärjestelyin vaikkapa kentältä Malmille on kohtuuton, vähintään 25-30min, ja bussi ei liikennöi 10min välein. Kehärata mullistaa liikkumisen täysin.

Käytännössä moni liikennehanke on "paikallinen". Miksi minun kannattaa kannattaa Pohjanmaan radan parantamista (lasku kehäradan verran), kun en asu alueella enkä käytä junaa koskaan?Kannatan, koska se parantaa rautatieliikenteen kilpailukykyä ja nopeuksia ja kapasitettia. Harva liikennehanke hyödyttää suoraan jokaista taajamaa ja kuntaa. Sama pätee kehärataan. Se parantaa nykyjärjestelmään verrattuna joukkoliikenteen tasoa huomattavasti, sillä junat liikennöivät 10min välein kehämäisesti. Samalla kaikkien Vantaanlaakson asemien nykykäyttäjät sekä pääradan asemien käyttäjät pääsevät suoraan kotiasemiltaan lentoasemalle. Pasilasta matka on enää 22-25 min, Oulunkylästä ja Pukinmäestä ollaan jo 20 min tai alle. Malmilta ja Puistolasta vielä nopeammin lentoasemalla. Lentoasema työllistää HSE:n selvityksen mukaan (http://www.finavia.fi/finavia_tiedote?id=69194) suoraan tai epäsuorasti yli 70 000 ihmistä ja Aviapolis on merkittävä työpaikkakeskittymä. Tämän lisäksi Kivistön ym saavutettavuus paranee ja lentoterminaali 2:n toteutus voidaan taata. Tämä kaikki hyödyttää metropolialueen menestystä ja samalla koko Suomea, siinä missä jokin tie- tai ratahanke Hämeessä/Oulussa ym, jota mainostetaan valtakunnallisesti merkittävänä. Antero Alku sanoi, että on sattumaa minne yhteys vie. Rohkenen olla eri mieltä, sillä en tiedä yhtään pääkaupunkia Euroopassa, jossa suora lentoasemalta ei veisi keskustaan. Muitakin yhteyksiä saattaa olla tarjolla, Münchenissä esim. on sekä S1 että S8. Hotellin sijainti on sitten eri juttu.

Mitä tulee täällä esillä olleisiin kävelyetäisyyksiin, kuulostavat väitteet perin erikoisilta. Entäs kävelymatka bussilaiturille, entäs jos tulen Kampin suunnasta, niin yhyy.. bussit  ovatkin kauempana. Jos taas tullaan toisesta suunnasta, bussit ovat lähempänä. Sen takia ei ole mikään argumentti kehäradan puolesta tai sitä vastaan keskustella kävelystä Rautatientorilla/Asemalla, se riippuu siitä, mistä suunnasta ja millä keinolla tulee. Helsinki-Vantaalla etäisyys kotimaan terminaaliin on lyhempi ja ulkomaan terminaaliin pidempi, kävelymatkan ratkaisee myös se, missä lähtöselvitys on. Mikäli Finavian suunnitelma toteutuu, tulee nykyisen p1-parkkihallin tilalle 90 asteen kulmaan nykyiseen terminaaliin nähden nk T5, josta osa on maan alla ja näin ollen kehäradan liukuportaiden alapäästä kävely lähtöselvitykseen on 50...100 metriä. Olen itse asunut Pariisissa 2 vuotta ja minulla ei ole ollut mitään ongelmia RER B:n kanssa, kaikilta asemilta on hyvät vaihtoyhteydet metroon ja asemilla on hyvät opasteet metrosta.

----------


## kouvo

> Kreikka rakensi metron Ateenan uudelle lentoasemalle, vaikka varmaan joku olisi löytänyt jotain asiaperusteita, joiden mukaan Ateenan ruuhkissa tunteja mateleva bussi on parempi ja kaikin tavoin nopeampi vaihtoehto. Itse sain Pariisissa maistaa sujuvaa bussiliikennettä, kun istuin RATP:n linja-autossa oopperalle noin puolitoista tuntia. 
> 
> Käytännössä moni liikennehanke on "paikallinen". Miksi minun kannattaa kannattaa Pohjanmaan radan parantamista (lasku kehäradan verran), kun en asu alueella enkä käytä junaa koskaan?


Täysin epäolennaista perustella venäläisten perustaman säänpieksemän pienen rannikkokylän ja sitä ympäröivien muutaman kylän liikennetarpeita käyttämällä vertailukohtana Ateenan ja Pariisin kaltaisia suurkaupunkeja.

Lisäksi "paikallinen" on vähintäänkin kyseenalainen termi puhuttaessa Pohjanmaan radan parantamisesta. Varsinkin jos termin käyttö perustuu kirjoittajan omaan junan käyttöön kyseisellä alueella.

----------


## -Epex82-

Kouvo: yritin nimenomaan selittää, että Pohjanmaan radassa on kyse valtakunnallisesta hankkeesta, vaikka se ei kaikkia suomalaisia kosketa. Ei kosketa kehäratakaan, mutta on liikenteellisiltä vaikutuksiltaan niin iso, että vaikuttaa koko Helsingin seudun liikkumiseen. Täällähän useimmat vastustavat kehärataa vedoten sen paikallisuuteen. Vaikutuspiirissä on yhtä paljon ihmisiä kuin Seinäjoki-Oulu-välillä. Pariisia käytin esimerkkinä siitä, miten huonosti bussiliikenne toimii, jos on ruuhkaista ja Ateenaa siitä, että jopa köyhä Kreikka on rakentanut metron lentoasemalleen, mutta Suomi ei minkäänlaista sujuvaa ja tiheää yhteyttä ole saanut aikaiseksi lentoasemalle.

----------


## kouvo

> Pariisia käytin esimerkkinä siitä, miten huonosti bussiliikenne toimii, jos on ruuhkaista ja Ateenaa siitä, että jopa köyhä Kreikka on rakentanut metron lentoasemalleen, mutta Suomi ei minkäänlaista sujuvaa ja tiheää yhteyttä ole saanut aikaiseksi lentoasemalle.


Ei vakuuta. Mittakaavaero on liian suuri, helsingin tilanteesta on valovuosien matka Pariisin ruuhkiin. Toisaalta vaikka köyhä Kreikka sai olympiahuumassa metron lentoasemalle, niin se ei terkoita että Suomessa valtion tulisi kustantaa uutta kehärataa. Varsinkin kun perusradanpidon rahat ovat niin vähissä että jo olemassa olevia rataosia ollaan lakkauttamassa. En tiedä mitä tarkoitat tässä yhteydessä Suomella, ilmeisesti pääkaupunkiseutua. Kylmä tosiasia kuitenkin on se että sekä helsinki että muu Suomi saavat sujuvan ja tiheän yhteyden lentoasemalle jos päärata linjataan sen kautta. Kehäratavaihtoehdossa hyötyjinä ovat vantaa ja muutama pohjois-helsingin lähiö.

----------


## Multsun poika

Kehäradan huonoin puoli on sen hitaus Helsingistä lentokentälle kuljettaessa. Juna pysähtyy usealla asemalla ja kiertää Tikuurilan kautta. Martinlaakson kautta yhteys on vielä huonompi, koska juna pysähtyy joka asemalla. Martinlaakson kierto on käytännössä käyttökelvoton, koska matka-aika Helsingistä lentoasemalle painuu yli puolentunnin.
Nyt pitäisi siis herättää keskustelua siitä, voitaisiinko Kehäradan rahat käyttää tehokkaammin? Ei ole myöhäistä ottaa kantaa lehtikirjoituksin ja yhteydenotoin päättäjiin suoran lentokenttäyhteyden puolesta.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

YTV:n Hyppää kyytiin -lehti 4/2007 kertoo s.11, että "Vantaan linjastosuunnitelman yhteydessä suunnitellaan jatkossa samanaikaisesti myös Kehäradan liityntälinjastoa" ja että "tavoite on, että linjastosuunnitelma on kesäkuussa 2008 YTV:n hallituksen käsittelyssä".  Kun vielä jutun kuvituksena on arkkitehtitoimiston näkymä Lentoaseman tunneliasemalta, niin näitä asioita kauempaa (Oulusta) ja satunnaisesti seuraava saa vaikutelman, että Kehärata on tulossa ja että nyt hiotaan sen liityntälinjaston yksityiskohtia.  Joukkoliikennefoorumin keskustelusta saa kuitenkin vaikutelman, että Kehäradan toteutus ei ole mikään päätetty asia.  Kuinkahan tämä nyt oikein on?

----------


## -Epex82-

Pääradan linjaus Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman kautta on ehdottoman kannatettava idea ja se toteutuukin enemmin tai myöhemmin jossain muodossa. Asiassa on kuitenkin monia muttia ja mutkia matkassa. Lähdetään liikkeelle rantaradasta. Rantarataa pohtinut työryhmä (Maaherra Rauno Saaren johdolla) totesi, että ELSA-rataa ei tulla linjaamaan lentoaseman kautta, vaan suoraan Espooseen. Selvityksessä esillä ollut vhto 2C siis hylättiin. Jos todella ajatellaan koko maan etua kaukoliikenteen perspektiivistä, olisikin tärkeää, että kaikki Helsinkiin suuntautuvat radat kulkisivat lentoaseman kautta. Toinen ongelma on Sipoo. Sipoo ei kannata metroa ja torstaisen HS:n uutisen mukaan HELI-rata vaikuttaa metroon ja vice versa. Koko Sipoon kysymys on ratkaisematta, kuten sen myötä liikenneyhteydetkin. Heli-radan linjaus on myös todettu vanhentuneeksi, ja RHK-selvittää Pietari-selvityksen yhteydessä, mitkä olisivat edellytykset linjata ko. rata lentoaseman kautta. Nykyinen linjaus kääntyy itään kauan ennen lentoasemaa. Heli-radan osalta tullaan käymään kitkerä ja katkera keskustelu, sillä mikäli rata linjataan rannikkoa myötäillen kohti Luumäkeä, jää moni maakunta paitsioon. Savon liitto ehdotti jo aikaa sitten pääradan linjausta lentoaseman kautta, Finnairin ex-pääjohtaja Keijo Suila joitakin vuosia sitten. Käytännössä tämän myötä esimerkiksi Tampereelta loppuisivat suorat lennot Helsinkiin, joka sekin voi jonkin ryhmän mielestä olla ongelma. Yhteenvetona siis todettakoon, että tässä "paketissa" (=pääradan linjaus kentän kautta) on niin monta liikkuvaa osaa, kiistakysymystä ja intressiristiriitaa, että hyvälläkin tuurilla sen toteutuminen venyy vuosikymmenien päähän. Prof. Murole esitti omassa HS:ssä julkaistussa visiossaan, että ko. rataosuus olisi toteutettavien listalla 2050...

Luonnollisesti täytyisi tietää kuinka moni Hki-Vantaan käyttäjistä on maakunnista, mutta oletettavasti aika moni. Tämä sinänsä tukee ajatusta linjauksesta. Mielestäni päärata-kysymykseen liittyvä jahkailu ei puolestaan saa olla este kehäradalle, joka on asiasta tehdyn selvityksen mukaan kannattava yhteiskuntataloudellisesti, ja tarjoaa kuitenkin entistä paremman yhteyden kentälle Tikkurilan kautta, jos ajatellaan, että vuoroväli on arkipäivisin 10min ja matka-aika Tikkurilasta 8 min. Aiemmin jo kerroin, että jokainen liikennehanke on fyysisesti paikallinen, mutta sen vaikutukset voivat olla kansallisia. Tampereen läntinen kehätie on esimerkki hankkeesta, jonka valtio maksaa kokonaan, mutta jonka vaikutus ulottuu pk-seudulle ja Vaasaan asti. Samoin vaikkapa Pohjanmaan radan satoja miljoonia maksava parannus. Radan ympäristössä asunee saman verran ihmisiä kuin Vantaalla ja Pohjois-Helsingissä. Joten kaikki on tässäkin suhteellista. Vantaan kaiken lisäksi maksaa hankkeesta 30%, tarkalleen ottaen 34%. Käsittääkseni monissa maakunnissa toteutetuissa isoissa liikennehankkeissa kunnat eivät tällä panoksella ole mukana, en tiedä miten on asian laita valtakunnallisena pidetyssä Lappeenranta-Imatra-moottoritieprojektissa. Mutta paikallisuus ja valtakunnallisuus ovat mielenkiintoisia käsitteitä, joita näytetään tulkitsevan monella tavalla.

----------


## kouvo

> Rantarataa pohtinut työryhmä (Maaherra Rauno Saaren johdolla) totesi, että ELSA-rataa ei tulla linjaamaan lentoaseman kautta, vaan suoraan Espooseen. Jos todella ajatellaan koko maan etua kaukoliikenteen perspektiivistä, olisikin tärkeää, että kaikki Helsinkiin suuntautuvat radat kulkisivat lentoaseman kautta.  
> 
> Heli-radan linjaus on myös todettu vanhentuneeksi, ja RHK-selvittää Pietari-selvityksen yhteydessä, mitkä olisivat edellytykset linjata ko. rata lentoaseman kautta.


ELSA-radan linjaamisessa lentoaseman kautta ei olekkaan mitään järkeä. Oletettavasti suurin osa sen suunnan matkustajista pyrkii helsingin keskustaan, ja lentoasemalle jatkavien määrä on marginaalinen. Toisin kuin pääradan lentoasemalinjauksen kanssa lentoasemaELSAn toteuttaminen pidentäisi varsinaiseen pääkohteeseen (helsingin keskusta) matkustavien matka-aikaa kohtuuttomasti.

Heli-radan rakentamisen edellytykset puolestaan syötiin siinä vaiheessa kun oikorata toteutettiin. Pietariin kuljetaan jatkossakin Lahden kautta. Venäjän junien ohjaaminen lentoaseman kautta ei mielestäni ole edes mitenkään välttämätön ratkaisu. Pietarissa on kansainvälinen lentoasema, joten venäläisten haikaileminen junan välityksellä käyttämään Helsinki-Vantaan palveluja on aikamoista haihattelua.

----------


## Multsun poika

Periaatteessa Kehärata on päätetty rakentaa. Poliittinen päätöksen teko ei tosin aina eikä kaikissa projekteissa toimi niinkuin joissakin XX2030-ohjelmissa on "päätetty".
Hyvä esimerkki tästä on Tampereen läntinen ohikulkutie. Se nostettiin ns. kakkoskorista ohi "tärkeämpien" hankkeiden suoraan budjettiin. Ei auttanut vaikka toteutusjärjestystä oli ollut sorvaamassa laaja poliittinen vaikuttajajoukko liikenneministeristä alkaen. Lobbaus tiesi paikkansa. Liikenneministeri Leena Luhtanen oli kevyttä kamaa siinä vaiheessa, kun valtionvarainministeri Antti Kalliomäki halusi tien rakentaa.
Samoin Expe 82:n esittämät hyöty/kustannus-laskelmat ovat lähinnä viitteellisiä. Kannattavia projekteja on pilvin pimein. Yleensä parhaat luvut saadaan pääkaupunkiseudun projekteissa. Jostakin syystä muuallekin tulee rahaa eli liikenneinvestoinnit eivät ole pelkkää matematiikkaa.
Kehärata on aika pitkälle Vantaan kaupungin ajama hanke, jota valtapuolue sos dem hallituksessa lupasi tukea. Nyt vallassa ovat puolueet, joille Vantaa ei ole niin tärkeä kannatusalue, joten saa nähdä.
Politiikka on mahdollisuuksien taidetta...

----------


## -Epex82-

En tiedä onko missään tutkimusta siitä, etteivätkö Turun suunnasta jotkut haluaisi tulla lentoasemalle junalla. Mistä voidaan päätellä, että kaikki haluavat Helsingin keskustaan Turun suunnasta? Mikä todistaa sen, että joku haluaa Tampereelta tulla lentoasemalle, Tamperetta kauempaa ei taida kannattaa enää tulla, kun lentokone on nopeampi.
Yritin tässä selittää onnistumatta siinä, että pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta on kiinni monenlaisista tekijöistä ja osittain RHK:n selvitettävänä, jos uskotaan RHK:n verkkosivuja. Heli-radan osalta peli on käsittääkseni täysin auki, ja tässä http://www.rhk.fi/hankkeet/suunnitte...sinki-pietari/ hankkeessa on käsittääkseni kyse myös nk. Heli-radan suunnitelmien päivittämisestä, asia selvinnee kevään kuluessa. Kehäradan selvitys pitää sisällään laskelmat hankkeen kannattavuudesta. Kaikki hankkeet ovat tietysti pohjimmiltaan jonkun ajamia, niin varmaan joku ajoi Kemiinkin moottoritietä, vaikka liikennemäärät alueella eivät sitä vaatisi. Kehärata on pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien yhdessä ajama hanke, joka on saanut kannatusta kaikissa puolueissa, vasemmalta oikealle. Sama pätee länsimetroon.

----------


## kuukanko

Varsinaisena kehäradan rakentamispäätöksenä voidaan pitää sitä, että hankkeen rahoittajat (valtio ja Vantaa) päättävät rahoituksesta. Valtio ei ole tehnyt sellaista päätöstä. Nykyinen hallitus on sopinut, että kehäradan rakentaminen aloitetaan 2011 mennessä. Hallituksen vuoden 2008 talousarvioesityksen mukaan kehäradan suunnittelua jatketaan 2008 ja rakentaminen alkaa 2009. Edellä mainitut päätökset eivät kuitenkaan ole sitovia, vaan hankkeen aloittamista pohditaan seuraavan kerran vuoden 2009 talousarvion käsittelyn yhteydessä. On mahdollista, että aloitusta lykätään edelleen. Hallituksesta on jopa kerrottu, että kehäradan rakentamisen aloitusta voidaan siirtää edelleen vuodesta 2009, jos rakennusala on edelleen ylikuumentunut.

----------


## Miska

> Nyt vallassa ovat puolueet, joille Vantaa ei ole niin tärkeä kannatusalue, joten saa nähdä.


Viime eduskuntavaaleissa Vantaalla sai eniten ääniä Kokoomus. Eiköhän Vantaa kuitenkin Suomen neljänneksi suurimpana kaupunkina kuulu Kokoomuksen tärkeimpiin kannatusalueisiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En tiedä onko missään tutkimusta siitä, etteivätkö Turun suunnasta jotkut haluaisi tulla lentoasemalle junalla. Mistä voidaan päätellä, että kaikki haluavat Helsingin keskustaan Turun suunnasta? Mikä todistaa sen, että joku haluaa Tampereelta tulla lentoasemalle,


Miksi argumentointilinjasi on tässä "kaikki tai ei mitään"? On selvää, että Turun suunnalta tulevista _osa_ haluaa lentoasemalle, samoin kuin Tampereen suunnalta. Tamperelaiset eivät boikotoi lentomatkustamista yhteisellä päätöksellä, ja Paunulla todistettavasti on vuoroja lentoasemalle. On myös melko selvää, että näiden suhteellinen kysyntä on melko samansuuruinen. Ainoastaan Turun ja Tampereen kenttien suora ulkomaantarjonta vaikuttaa siihen alentavasti, muuten kysyntä on melko suoraan verrannollinen asukasmääriin, jotka tässä tapauksessa ovat lähes samat.

Vaikka varsinaista tutkimusta aiheesta ei ole, on selvää, ettei lentoasema ole läheskään yhtä suuren osan määränpää kuin Helsingin keskusta. Siihen ei tarvitse käyttää kuin maalaisjärkeä. Suurin osa ihmisistä ei tee päivittäisiä tai viikottaisia lentomatkoja, mutta Helsinkiin taas matkustaa erittäin runsas joukko. Jokainen ulkopaikkakuntalainen voi vaikka miettiä, kuinka usein on käynyt Helsingissä ja kuinka usein Helsinki-Vantaalla. Jotain aiheesta kertonee myös se, että Helsingin rautatieasemaa käyttää vuosittain 40 miljoonaa kaukojunamatkustajaa, kun se lentoaseman käyttäjämäärä jäi 12 miljoonaan.

Tärkeä ero on siinä, että Tampereen suunnalta tullessa lentoaseman kautta meno ei juurikaan haittaa Helsinkiin haluavia, Turun suunnalta tullessa haittaa. Toisin sanoen enemmistön haitta on hyvin pieni verrattuna vähemmistön suurempaan hyötyyn. Turun suunnalta enemmistön haitta syö vähemmistön saaman hyödyn, varsinkin jos vaihto Vantaa Express -junaan Pasilassa käy kätevästi.

Ei myöskään pidä paikkaansa, että lentoaseman pikajunaliitynnän vyöhyke ulottuisi vain Tampereen korkeudelle. Juna on kilpailukykyinen liityntämuoto aina kolmen tunnin vyöhykkeelle asti, siis Poriin, Seinäjoelle, Jyväskylään, Mikkeliin ja Imatralle asti. Varsinkin, koska liityntälentoja täytyy ristisubventoida kaukolennoista. Oulu, Kajaani ja Rovaniemi jäävät selkeästi tämän vyöhykkeen ulkopuolelle; Vaasa, Kuopio ja Jyväskylä niille rajoille, että merkittävä osa saattaa matkustaa junallakin ihan jo siitä syystä, että lähtöpäässä lentoasemalle on vaikea päästä ja hössäys lentoterminaaleissa halutaan minimoida. Junassa vietetty aika kun ei ole yhtään niin vaivallista kuin lentoasemalla vietetty. Se, että lento Jyväskylästä Helsinki-Vantaalle kestää 30 minuuttia, ei kerro mitään todellisista matka-aikojen eroista eikä matkustajan kokemasta lisävaivasta. Ja koska lyhyet liityntälennot joka tapauksessa ovat tappiollisia, ne lopetetaan heti kun niille tulee jokin _siedettävä_ vaihtoehto.

----------


## -Epex82-

Sanoin ehkä hiukan epäselvästi, mutta Tamperetta koskeva kysymykseni oli tarkoitettu retoriseksi. Tottakai Tampereelta moni haluaa tulla lentoasemalle, kysymys on vain kuinka moni ja sitä en tiedä. Turun osalta todettakoon, että ELSAN vaihtoehto 2C olisi silti lyhentänyt junamatkaa nykyisestä huomattavasti ja Turun seudulla oleilleena tiedän mitä suoranaisia pelkotiloja vaihtoehto 2C esim. Varsinais-Suomen liitossa herätti, kyseessä on pelko Turun suorista lentoyhteyksistä ja Helsingin aseman vahvistumisesta. Turusta poispäin matkustettaessa vaikkapa Lahteen/Imatralle, matka-aika lyhenisi huomattavasti, koska lentoasemasta tulisi tärkeä vaihtoasema. Periaatteessahan kaikkien Helsinkiin tulevien ratojen linjaus "siirtäisi" Pasilan funktiot lentoasemalle lukuunottamatta niitä, jotka tulisivat Karjaalta tai Hangosta ja eivät olisi ELSA 2C:n varressa.Lohjalaiset voittavat aina, olipa ELSAn linjaus mikä hyvänsä. Mielenkiintoista on kuitenkin, että jokaisesta Turusta Helsinkiin menevästä linja-autosta on joko suora tai vaihdoton yhteys Seutulaan, joten kertonee jotakin. Tamperelaiset taas käyttävät Tikkurilaa, joka onkin viisainta ja heidän matkansa tulee nopeutumaan myös Kehäradan myötä, koska jos verrataan v61:n ja PM-junan vuorovälejä sekä matka-aikaa (juna joka 10min, matka-aika 8min), niin juna voittaa selkeästi. On toki aivan selvää, että pohjoisesta tultaessa lentoasema on helposti tavoitettavissa, koska mutkaa ei tule juuri ollenkaan ja matka-aika voi jopa lyhentyä Tampereelta/Lahdesta/ jne tultaessa.(juna menee tunnelissa erossa paikkureista suoraan Pasilaan)

Mitä tulee lentomatkustamisen kysyntään, en ole aivan samaa mieltä siitä. Jos sanotaan, että Helsingissä asuu miljoona ihmistä (V+E) ja meillä on 12 milj matkustajaa vuodessa, pitäisi Tampereella (Pirkanmaa 450 000, Treen seutu 300 000) olla joko puolet tai n.30% Helsingin matkustajista. Tosiasia on, että n 130 000 as Oulu on Suomen toiseksi vilkkain kenttä, Tampere 3, sitten Rovaniemi ja viimeisenä Turku. Turismilla ja kauttakulkuliikenteellä on iso vaikutus.Tampereen matkustajamäärä Turkuun verrattuna on myös kaksinkertainen. Lähde: http://www.finavia.fi/files/finavia/...2006_suomi.pdf (s.31).

Helsingin lentoasemalla iso osa kasvusta selittyy nimenomaan gateway-matkustuksena, joka taas ei meidän suomalaisten joukkoliikenteeseen paljon vaikuta. Tässä syksyllä oli isot jutut siitä, kuinka kotimaan lentoliikenne ei kannata: http://www.hs.fi/talous/artikkeli/Ko.../1135231013791

Lähinnä yritin tuoda esiin omassa viestissäni kahta asiaa:
1) Kehärata on fyysisesti alueellinen hanke, mutta vaikutukset ovat valtakunnalliset ja sen vaikutuspiirissä asuu runsaasti ihmisiä
2)Pääradan linjaamisessa lentoaseman kautta on monia muttia ja mutkia, joiden kaikkia taustoja emme tiedä ja joista osa on selvityksen alla (RHK:n selvitys jne) 

Viimeisenä: Uskon, että kummatkin yhteydet toteutuvat siten, että ensin kehärata ja seuraavaksi pääradan siirto.

Tässä lopuksi kirjoitus, joka liippaa tätä aihepiiriä ainakin läheltä:
http://www.turunsanomat.fi/mielipite...54,1:0:0:0:0:0

----------


## Multsun poika

Tampereen ja Oulun matkustajamäärät ovat vuodessa nykyisin melko samansuuruiset. Mitään muuta yhteistä näillä kentillä ei olekaan.
Oulun liikenteestä suurin osa on Hki-Oulu-sahausta. Oulun suora ulkomaanliikenne on vähäistä, Tampereella liikenne on lähes yksinomaan sitä.
Pääradan linjaus Hki-Vantaan kautta ei juurikaan vaikuttaisi Tre-Pirkkalan lentoliikenteeseen, joka on suurimmaksi osaksi Ryanairin halpisliikennettä.
Ryan taas lentää Pirkkalaan siksi, että sen olot ovat askeettiset ja lentokenttämaksut alhaiset. Ne jotka haluavat hienompia fasiliteetteja ja haluavat maksaa lennostaan enemmän käyttävät Vantaata.
Pirkkalan matkustajista itse asiassa melko suuri osa tulee kentälle pk-seudulta, mutta ei lentäen

----------


## kouvo

> Turusta poispäin matkustettaessa vaikkapa Lahteen/Imatralle, matka-aika lyhenisi huomattavasti, koska lentoasemasta tulisi tärkeä vaihtoasema. 
> 
> Mielenkiintoista on kuitenkin, että jokaisesta Turusta Helsinkiin menevästä linja-autosta on joko suora tai vaihdoton yhteys Seutulaan, joten kertonee jotakin. Tamperelaiset taas käyttävät Tikkurilaa, joka onkin viisainta 
> 
> Mitä tulee lentomatkustamisen kysyntään, en ole aivan samaa mieltä siitä. Jos sanotaan, että Helsingissä asuu miljoona ihmistä (V+E) ja meillä on 12 milj matkustajaa vuodessa, pitäisi Tampereella (Pirkanmaa 450 000, Treen seutu 300 000) olla joko puolet tai n.30% Helsingin matkustajista. Tosiasia on, että n 130 000 as Oulu on Suomen toiseksi vilkkain kenttä, Tampere 3, sitten Rovaniemi ja viimeisenä Turku. Turismilla ja kauttakulkuliikenteellä on iso vaikutus.Tampereen matkustajamäärä Turkuun verrattuna on myös kaksinkertainen. Lähde: http://www.finavia.fi/files/finavia/...2006_suomi.pdf (s.31).


Turusta poispäin rautateitse matkustettaessa on ehdottomasti suurimman joukon määränpää helsingin keskusta ei vaikkapa Lahti/Imatra. Eli tässä pätee edellä kirjoittaja Allenin enemmistön ja vähemmistön välisiä hyötyjä/haittoja puntaroinut perustelu.

Se, että Turun suunnan bussiyhtiöt tarjoavat yhteyden lentokentälle kertonee ainoastaan hyvästä palvelusta asiakkaille. Minkäänlaiseksi perusteluksi lentokenttäELSAn tai kehäradan rakentamiseksi siitä ei ole. Tampereen suunnalta tultaessa voidaan tietysti käyttää juna Tikkurilaan ja siitä bussi lentokentälle -reittiä. Henk.koht. pidän kuitenkin tällä hetkellä huomattavasti parempana vaihtoehtona Paunulaista Keimolaan ja siitä suoralla jatkobussilla lentoasemalle.

En varsinaisesti ymmärrä, mitä yrität perustella lentoasemien matkustajamääriä vertailemalla. Mutta pelkästään tilastoja tuijottamalla ja alueiden asukaslukuja vertailemalla johtopäätökset todennäköisesti muodostuvat aika hupaisiksi. Muutamia faktoja, jotka vaikuttavat asukasluvun ohella lentoasemien matkustajamääriin (lista ei suinkaan ole täysin kattava):
Helsinki-Vantaa: ainoa oikeasti kansainvälinen kenttä Suomessa
Oulu: etäisyys
Rovaniemi: etäisyys, Joulupukki
Tampere vs. Turku: Ryanair

----------


## -Epex82-

Lähinnä kommentoin tätä:
"Ainoastaan Turun ja Tampereen kenttien suora ulkomaantarjonta vaikuttaa siihen alentavasti, muuten kysyntä on melko suoraan verrannollinen asukasmääriin, jotka tässä tapauksessa ovat lähes samat." Totesin vain Elmolle, että matkustajamäärät eivät välttämättä riipu kaupungin asukasluvusta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Totesin vain Elmolle, että matkustajamäärät eivät välttämättä riipu kaupungin asukasluvusta.


En lähde inttämään pitkällisesti asukasluvun ja lentokentän matkustajamäärän suhteesta muuta kuin että niillä ei ole kauheasti tekemistä keskenään. Eräissä ylläolevissa viesteissä etsitään syitä miksi esim. Tampere-Pirkkalassa matkustajamäärät jäävät alle "odotusarvon" (huom. ei suora lainaus). Muistutettakoon kuitenkin, että syöttöliikenteen luotettavuus, aikataulut, suora ulkomaantarjonta, etäisyys isommalta kentältä yms. tekijät vaikuttavat aivan ratkaisevasti.

Ennen kaikkea täytyy muistaa, että joka kerran kun päätän kulkea Vantaan kentälle Tampereelta Paunulla, se on "pois" Tampere-Pirkkalan matkustajamääristä ja "lisää" näennäiseen Helsinki-Vantaan kysyntään, joka siis ei missään nimessä tule vain Helsingin seudulta. Sama juttu jos haluaisin ajaa kolmostietä kentälle parkkiin (kuten monet otaksuttavasti tekevät). Syöttölennot Pirkkalasta/-aan ovat toisinaan olleet hieman epäluotettavia: viimeksi kuluneen viikon maanantai-iltapäivänä jouduin kulkemaan bussikuljetuksella Vantaalle Pirkkalasta kun Finncomin lento peruutettiin -- samalla myöhästyin luonnollisesti jatkolennolta ja jouduin myöhäisillan lennolle eteenpäin. Jos lennän kaukolennolla, olen toisinaan ihan suosiolla turvautunut Paunuun, kun se on ollut aikataulu- ja tariffimielessä järkevämpää sekä taatusti luotettava (jos kohta hieman turhan hidas) yhteys. Juna olisi minusta kaikin puolin järkevin kulkutapa tuolle välille, enkä jäisi kaipaamaan Aeroa, Finncomia tai Paunua.

Niin, se ulkomaalaisen näkökulma mitä aiemmin korostin: se ei ole suinkaan satunnaisen turistin satunnaisen liikennöinnin näkökulma vaan Suomeen tulevan bisnesvierailijan näkökulma. Eikä kyseessä ole mikään "pehmo" juttu vaan hyvin konkreettinen kaupunkien vetovoimaan vaikuttava tekijä. Jos vain Helsingin keskustaan on helppo päästä lentoasemalta, niin sitten on todella vaikea saada ketään vapaaehtoisesti esim. palaveriin tai konferenssiin Tampereelle, Lahteen, Hämeenlinnaan, Jyväskylään tms. paikkakunnille. Tämä pönkittää Helsinkiä ja sorsii muuta Suomea. Sujuva yhteys kumpaankin suuntaan on oikeudenmukaisen / tasapainoisen aluekehityksen kannalta paljon parempi vaihtoehto, jolla on suuria valtakunnallisia vaikutuksia.

Koska kehärata ei vaikuta samalla tavoin positiivisesti Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella, on ilmeistä että se on luokiteltava paikallisesti vaikuttavaksi hankkeeksi, jota ei tule tukea valtion rahoista ainakaan 70 % osuudella. Se että hankkeella voi olla merkittäviä paikallisia vaikutuksia, joista jonkun logiikan mukaan seuraa välillisesti valtakunnallista hyötyä on sivuseikka kun toisessa vaakakupissa on hanke josta seuraa välitöntä valtakunnallista hyötyä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Olen kanssasi samaa mieltä, siitä, että asukasluvulla ja kentän matkustajamäärällä _ei aina välttämättömästi_ ole tekemistä keskenään.
Kärjistetyin esimerkki lienee Frankfurt, jossa on jotain 600t as ja kymmeniä miljoonia matkustajia.

Tottakai hyvät liikenneyhteydet Helsinki-Vantaalle ovat "pois" maakuntakenttien matkustajista. Tätähän juuri esimerkiksi Varsinais-Suomen liitto pelkää, olen ollut tilaisuudessa, jossa liiton edustaja sen suoraan sanoi. En tiedä, mitä Pirkanmaan liitto/Tampere asiasta tuumii, ehkä sinä tiedät?

Itse en usko, että nk. businessmatkustaja ottaa junaa Helsinkiin missään tapauksessa, kyllä kyse on suurten massojen toiminnasta, ja siitähän tässä on kysekin. Toisaalta voidaan kysyä, että eikö helpoin keino ole vaihtaa konetta Helsingissä, uskoisin, että portin vaihto on helpompaa kuin laukkujen odottelu, kantaminen ja meno juna-asemalle. Ulkomailta tultaessa jatkolento voi usein tarjota nopeimman siirtymisen, joskin on otettava huomioon taas siirtyminen esim. Pirkkalasta vaikkapa Tampere-taloon. 

Mielestäni tämä juupas-eipäs-väittely kehäradasta on jo aika turhaa, keskustelu kiertää kehää ja kukaan ei oikein peräänny, eikä tarvitsekaan. Kehäradan osalta ja pääradan oikaisun osalta viittaan aiemmin esittämääni, lyhyesti sanottuna ne eivät sulje toisiaan pois, mutta pääradan oikaisulla on enemmän mutkia matkassa erilaisista syistä. Uskon, että kumpikin toteutuvat, kuitenkin siten, että ensin kehärata. Pitää muistaa, että virallisissakin suunnitelmissa pääradan linjaus kentän kautta on kaukainen hanke.

----------


## -Epex82-

http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...136;6294;63440

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tärkeä ero on siinä, että Tampereen suunnalta tullessa lentoaseman kautta meno ei juurikaan haittaa Helsinkiin haluavia, Turun suunnalta tullessa haittaa.


Mutta toisaalta: Suurnopeusradan Pasila - Hki-Vantaa - Salo ansiosta Helsinki - Turku -matka menisi 55 minuutissa nykyisen noin 2 h sijasta. Nopeutusta noin 1h. Tampereen suunnalla lentoaseman koukkaus ei tietääkseni vastaavaa nopeutusta ole tekemässä keskustasta keskustaan -matkoilla...

----------


## kouvo

> Mutta toisaalta: Suurnopeusradan Pasila - Hki-Vantaa - Salo ansiosta Helsinki - Turku -matka menisi 55 minuutissa nykyisen noin 2 h sijasta. Nopeutusta noin 1h.


Ehdotetun Suurnopeusradan toteuttaminen on täysin mahdoton ajatus, ellei liikenneministeriön lottoporukka satu voittamaan amerikan lotosta paria miljardia taalaa, ja pikkujouluissa kännissä tehdyn päätöksen perusteella sijoita rahoja kyseiseen hankkeeseen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tottakai hyvät liikenneyhteydet Helsinki-Vantaalle ovat "pois" maakuntakenttien matkustajista. Tätähän juuri esimerkiksi Varsinais-Suomen liitto pelkää, olen ollut tilaisuudessa, jossa liiton edustaja sen suoraan sanoi. En tiedä, mitä Pirkanmaan liitto/Tampere asiasta tuumii, ehkä sinä tiedät?


En tiedä virallista kantaa. Jotkut kai ovat olleet huolissaan, mutta uskon että valtaosa tamperelaisista ymmärtää, että isot matkustajamäärät eivät ole itsetarkoitus vaan hyvä tavoitettavuus. Jos isoja lentomatkustajamääriä haluttaisiin, laitettaisiin kettingit Tampereen aseman ulko-oville ja ajettaisiin junat ohi pysähtymättä. Samoin moottoritien voisi laittaa poikki Lakalaivassa. Sitten lennettäisiin jumbolla kerran tunnissa. Luvut näyttäisivät komeilta mutta eihän tuossa olisi järjen häivääkään.




> Itse en usko, että nk. businessmatkustaja ottaa junaa Helsinkiin missään tapauksessa, kyllä kyse on suurten massojen toiminnasta, ja siitähän tässä on kysekin. Toisaalta voidaan kysyä, että eikö helpoin keino ole vaihtaa konetta Helsingissä, uskoisin, että portin vaihto on helpompaa kuin laukkujen odottelu, kantaminen ja meno juna-asemalle. Ulkomailta tultaessa jatkolento voi usein tarjota nopeimman siirtymisen, joskin on otettava huomioon taas siirtyminen esim. Pirkkalasta vaikkapa Tampere-taloon.


Tällaista voi sanoa vain joku jolla ei ole omakohtaista kokemusta liittymälennoista.

Teoriassa voisi kuvitella että koneen vaihto on helpointa, mutta lennot eivät aina ole aikataulussa. Toisinaan liittymälennolta voi myöhästyä, missä tapauksessa edessä on joka tapauksessa bussi- tai taksikyyti (kauemmas menevät useimmiten majoitetaan hotelliin odottamaan aamun ensimmäisiä lentoja mutta Tampereelle yleensä kuljetetaan vaikka keskellä yötä). Toisinaan taas matkatavarat katoavat tiukassa vaihdossa ja ne saadaan perille jopa vuorokauden myöhässä (eikä Pirkkalassa ole keskellä yötä ketään ottamassa edes reklamaatiota vastaan vaan ohje on soittaa aamulla valtakunnalliseen palvelunumeroon, johon saa jonottaa pahimmillaan toista tuntia).

Silloinkin kun kaikki pelaa suunnilleen suunnitelman mukaan, liittymälentojen määrä päivässä jää selvästi alle junavuorojen määrän. Se tarkoittaa että keskimääräinen odotusaika liittymälennolle jää usein turhan pitkäksi. Lisäksi aina täytyy varata tietty aikamarginaali koneeseen nousulle mahdollisine bussikuljetuksineen ympäri kenttää (boarding-aika on yleensä puolisen tuntia ennen lähtöaikaa). Erityisesti kaukolennoille tuntuu olevan vaikeaa löytää sopivia liittymälentoja, koska eihän siinä ole mitään järkeä, että jos lennän lauantaipäivänä New Yorkiin Finnairin joskus 14.30 paikkeilla lähtevällä vuorolla, liittymälento lähtisi Pirkkalasta joskus klo 8 jälkeen aamulla (lauantaisin on aivan erityisen huonot syöttöyhteydet). Paunullakin voi lähteä myöhemmin ja ehtiä silti erittäin ajoissa lennolle. Tässä tilanteessa en ota liittymälentoa vastaan edes silloin kun saisin sen kaupan päälle pidemmän lennon mukana (kuten Finnairilta usein) ja maksaisin koko matkan omasta kukkarosta.

Liittymälentoihin ei liity edes yleisesti lentämiseen liitettyä prestiisiä. Finnairin Oulun-reiteilläkin käyttämän Airbus A320-sarjan koneessa voi olla vielä kohtuulliset olot, mutta Tampereen syöttölennot lennetään Aeron ja Finncomin ATR-72 -potkurikoneilla, joiden matkustusmukavuus jää bussin alapuolelle. Säälittää toisinaan nähdä kyydissä selkeästi parempaan tottuneen näköisiä ulkomaisia bisnesmiehiä, ahtautumassa penkkiin ja värjötellessään kylmässä koneessa ohuissa vaatteissaan (kone on kylmä koska se on seissyt Vantaalla platalla ovi auki sopivan pitkään että sisällä ilma on jäähtynyt jääkaappikylmäksi). Pääosin virolainen matkustamohenkilökunta (ainakin Aerolla) on kyllä ystävällistä, mutta yleisvaikutelma jää paljon jälkeen standardeista Finnairin Euroopan-lennoistakin.

Lopputulos on se, että bisnesvieraan kannalta liittymälento on vain yksi vaihtoehto, ja jos sitä korostetaan liikaa muiden vaihtoehtojen kustannuksella, voi olla että vieras jää kokonaan tulematta. Juna on täysin realistinen vaihtoehto, ja esim. usein mainitussa Münchenissä S8 näyttää olevan ihan hyvin myös bisnesmatkustajien suosiossa, koska se on aikataulultaan luotettavampi yhteys keskustaan kuin taksi, ja jotakuinkin yhtä nopea. Se myös vie käytännössä perille hotelliin asti, ainakin jos hotelli on joko päärautatieaseman tai muun S-bahn-aseman ympäristössä (esim. Rosenheimer Platzin asemalta on suora sisäyhteys useisiin alueen hotelleihin).

Kulkuvaihtoehtojen helppoudesta kerrottakoon, että olen parhaillaan järjestämässä eräänlaista tiimipalaveria Tampereelle joulukuun alkuun. Osallistujia tulee reilu puolisen tusinaa ympäri maailmaa, mm. Intiasta, Brasiliasta, Hong Kongista jne. Ajattelin että kerrankin näin päin ettei tarvitse itse matkustaa muualle. Tähän liittyen kirjoitin juuri parin ruudullisen mittaisen sähköpostin, jossa selostin eri kulkutapavaihtoehtoja ja niihin liittyviä positiivisia ja negatiivisia aspekteja.

Näiden ihmisten kanssa täytyy ottaa huomioon niinkin perusasia ettei kaikilla välttämättä ole paksua talvivaatetusta olemassakaan, eikä sellaista kannata parin-kolmen päivän pikavisiitin vuoksi edes ostaa (jos pystyisikään ostamaan kaikissa maissa). Tällöin matkaketjun helppoudessa täytyy huomioida sellaisiakin tekijöitä kuin miten pitkiä odotuksia ulkoilmassa tarvitaan, miten luotettavia ja hyvin ohjeistettuja yhteydet ovat, millaiset luottokortit käyvät missäkin paikassa (esim. VR:n junamaatteihin eivät käy ulkomaiset luottokortit), saako esim. linja-autoasemalta taksin odottamatta kulkeakseen puolen kilometrin päässä olevaan hotelliin (liian pitkä matka käveltäväksi jos ei tiedä mihin suuntaan kävellä, on paljon matka-tavaraa ja/tai pelkkä kevyt vaatetus) jne.

Lyhyesti sanottuna yritän kaikkeni, jotta matka olisi kaikille mahdollisimman sujuva ja mahdollisimman vähän traumatisoiva kokemus. Jos asiat menevät huonosti, saan jälkikäteen kuulla että Tampereelle oli liian vaikea tulla ja että sai olla vihonviimeinen kerta, mennään seuraavan kerran (jos edes tilaisuus toiseen tiimipalaveriin kasvotusten vielä tulee eikä tarvitse jatkossa turvautua pelkkään puhelinpalaveriin) vaikka Dubaihin, missä on ainakin lämmintä ja taksilla pääsee.

Sama logiikka pätee myös konferenssivieraisiin, ja laajennettuna niihin jotka miettivät sopivia sijoittumispaikkoja yrityksensä mahdollisille uusille toimipisteille. Jos jonnekin on hiemankin vaikea kulkea, joku toinen paikka voittaa, jos sinne on helpommat yhteydet. On järjetöntä kuvitella, että Suomen etu olisi pysäyttää kaikki ulkomailta tulevat Kehä III:n sisäpuolelle -- vaihtoehto voi olla että Suomeen ei tulla enää ollenkaan vaan mennään ihan jonnekin muualle. Matkaketjun optimoinnissa on toki monta muutakin asiaa tehtävänä, alkaen kunnon aikatauluista, opasteista, taksin saatavuudesta, odotustiloista jne., mutta pääradan oikaisu on juuri se kaivattu selkäranka jolla saataisiin tähän asiaan kunnolla ryhtiä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Liittymälentojen osalta toin esiin nimenomaan problematiikan:
portinvaihto on helpompaa kuin vaihto junaan, koska Hki on pieni kenttä, toisaalta Tampereella pitää siirtyä Pirkkalasta keskustaan. Suo siellä,vetelä täällä. Liittymälentoihin liittyvä problematiikka on tuttua, joskaan en pidä Seutulaa pahimpana loukkona, vaikka sielläkin kaikkea sattuu.
Businessmatkustajat kyllä varmaan käyttäisivät laadukasta luotijunaa, mutta eivät paikallisjunaa tai metroa niin hanakasti, ainakaan suomalaiset autoiluun rakastuneet. Lontoossa ja Pariisissa toki näkee pukumiehiä metrossakin, suomalaisen ego ei sitä kestä, München on hyvä esimerkki.
-Aeron kalustosta olen samaa mieltä, tosin ko firmahan kait lopetetaan, en tiedä paraneeko tilanne.
-En usko, että kehärata vaikuttaa Tampereen konferenssimatkailuun negatiivisesti, jos tarkkoja ollaan, kaupungin saavutettavuus jopa hiukan paranee (vrt v61, kesto 25min, ahdas jne ja juna kesto 8min, tilava).
Sinänsä Tampereen asema ei heikkene siis.
Tampereen näkökulmasta lentoaseman saavutettavuus toki paranisi parhaiten päärata uusiksi linjaamala.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Businessmatkustajat kyllä varmaan käyttäisivät laadukasta luotijunaa, mutta eivät paikallisjunaa tai metroa niin hanakasti, ainakaan suomalaiset autoiluun rakastuneet. Lontoossa ja Pariisissa toki näkee pukumiehiä metrossakin, suomalaisen ego ei sitä kestä, München on hyvä esimerkki.


Tämä argumentoinnin suomalaisten egosta / olosuhteista jne. voisi jo pikkuhiljaa lopettaa. Ei kyse ole siitä, että ego ei sitä kestäisi vaan että palvelu ei ole suhteellisesti ottaen sellaisella tasolla, että se olisi houkuttava vaihtoehto.

Suurnopeusjuna olisi paras vaihtoehto, mutta uskon että Tampereellekin jopa hidas juna mutta suoraan Vantaan lentoasemalta olisi kohtuullisen houkutteleva vaihtoehto, ainakin riittävän tiheällä vuorovälillä (60 min läpi vuorokauden olisi riittävän hyvä, 30 min suorastaan erinomainen). Helsingin keskustaan paikallisjunalla kuljettaisiin jos se olisi sujuvampi yhteys kuin taksi. Sujuvuus voi tarkoittaa matka-aikaa ovelta ovelle, hahmotettua helppoutta (jolla on yhteys mm. infomateriaaliin, kyltitykseen jne.) tai vastaavia tekijöitä.




> -En usko, että kehärata vaikuttaa Tampereen konferenssimatkailuun negatiivisesti, jos tarkkoja ollaan, kaupungin saavutettavuus jopa hiukan paranee (vrt v61, kesto 25min, ahdas jne ja juna kesto 8min, tilava).
> Sinänsä Tampereen asema ei heikkene siis.
> Tampereen näkökulmasta lentoaseman saavutettavuus toki paranisi parhaiten päärata uusiksi linjaamala.


Vaihdollinen yhteys parantaa Tampereen tavoitettavuutta lähinnä vain teoriassa, sillä sitä ei hahmoteta helpoksi yhteydeksi vaan "seikkailuksi" siellä-täällä ja siihen sisältyy vaihto pienellä asemalla, ilman lämmitettyä laiturikatosta.

Jonkun näkökulman mukaan Tampereen asema ei siis ainakaan heikkenisi.

Minun näkökulmani on, että Tampereen asema tulevaisuutta ajatellen heikkenee juuri siksi, että kehärata syö toteuttamismahdollisuuksia sellaiselta hankkeelta (pääradan oikaisu) joka nimenomaan parantaisi Tampereen (ja monen muun paikkakunnan) tavoitettavuutta. Tätä ei välttämättä haluta myöntää (mieluummin ylläpidetään poliittista retoriikkaa joka sanoo ettei ristiriitaa ole), mutta näinhän se loppujen lopuksi kuitenkin on.

Tarkennettakoon kuitenkin vielä, että vaikka yllä oleva vaikuttaa vahvasti vain Tampereen edun ajamiselta, niin pääradan oikaisu olisi ihan yhtä hyvä vaihtoehto myös Helsingin keskustan kannalta (eräiden esitettyjen näkemysten mukaan parempi kuin kehärata). Hyötyjä siis satelisi vähän joka suuntaan melko tasaisesti. Kehärata taas on leimallisesti vantaalainen hanke.

----------


## -Epex82-

Monista paikoista olisi Espoosta ihan mahdollista tulla ilman autoa keskustaan, mutta se ei tunnu monille kelpaavan.

Mitä kehärataan tulee, niin kaikki asiaan liittyvä puolin ja toisin on jo todettu ja oman kantani perusteluineen tiedätkin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lähinnä kommentoin tätä:
> "Ainoastaan Turun ja Tampereen kenttien suora ulkomaantarjonta vaikuttaa siihen alentavasti, muuten kysyntä on melko suoraan verrannollinen asukasmääriin, jotka tässä tapauksessa ovat lähes samat." Totesin vain Elmolle, että matkustajamäärät eivät välttämättä riipu kaupungin asukasluvusta.


Tulkitset väärin kirjoittamaani, koska puhun *kysynnästä* enkä tarjonnasta. Kysyntä Tampereella ja Turussa lentoliikenteelle ovat suhteessa hyvin samansuuruinen. Asukkaiden varallisuus, teollisuus ja kaupankäynti ovat molemmilla kaupunkiseuduilla hyvin samanlaisia, eikä mitään suuruusluokkaeroa pääkaupunkiseutuunkaan ole. Kysyntä syntyy ihmisten tarpeesta matkustaa lentokoneella. Se _ei tarkoita_, että lentoliikenteen tarjonta Tampereen tai Turun lentoasemilla olisi samansuuruista tai ainakaan sitä, että tarjonta pääsisi millään muotoa lähellekään Helsinki-Vantaan tarjontaa. Juuri lentoliikenteen taipumus keskittämiseen aiheuttaa, että asukasluvulla ei ole mitään tekemistä *tarjonnan* kanssa. Kysynnässä korrelaatio on melko suuri.

Eikä tunnin välein tarjottava ExpressBus vielä kerro suuresta kysynnästä. Turusta Helsinkiin ajetaan tunnin välein 400-paikkaisia junia.

----------


## -Epex82-

Totta viserrät Elmo, myönnän erheeni.
Sen verran todettakoon, että bkt-mittarilla ja asukasluvulla mitattuna Tampere ja Pirkanmaa ovat jo Turusta edellä, niin etteivät perävalot näy.
Tampere on myös kasvava, Turku ei, Tamperetta pidetään yleisesti paikkana, jossa muualta tuleviin suhtaudutaan myönteisesti ja Tampereella on rento tunnelma.
Tietoa Turusta, jos et ole vielä lukenut:
http://www.talouselama.fi/docview.do?f_id=1143734

Tampere onkin selkeästi valtakunnan "kakkoskaupunki".
Tampereen lentoaseman matkustajamäärä on tuplat verrattuna Turkuun ja se kertonee jotakin, vaikka onkin Ryynäri, eli Ryanair-kysyntää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta toisaalta: Suurnopeusradan Pasila - Hki-Vantaa - Salo ansiosta Helsinki - Turku -matka menisi 55 minuutissa nykyisen noin 2 h sijasta. Nopeutusta noin 1h. Tampereen suunnalla lentoaseman koukkaus ei tietääkseni vastaavaa nopeutusta ole tekemässä keskustasta keskustaan -matkoilla...


Tätä vaihtoehtoahan ei enää edes ole selvityksissä mukana. "Uudessa Elsassa" vaihtoehto on lentoaseman kautta 200 km/h. Matka-aika Helsinki-Turku 1 h 28 min. On tietysti myös totta, että Lohjan vaihtoehdon matka-aika on 1 h 24 min, eli merkittävää eroa matka-ajassa ei ole. Mutta kustannukset nousevat sietämättömiksi, koska lentoaseman rata vaatii enemmän uutta rataa, eikä sitä voi käyttää hyödyksi Lohjan taajamajunille. Näin siis palautettuani mieliini tuon selvityksen sisällön, voin todeta uudelleen, että Turun radan linjaaminen lentoaseman kautta ei tuo merkittävää matka-aikahaittaa, mutta sen palvelutaso on paljon pienempi kuin Espoon kautta kulkevan radan. Samassa selvityksessä on laskettu, että käyttäjien saamat hyödyt ovat puolet pienemmät kuin Lohjan ja Espoon kautta kulkevan radan. Koska sen kustannukset ovat vielä 200 miljoonaa euroa suuremmat, on selvä, ettei mikään puolla Elsan linjaamista lentoaseman kautta (vai pitäisikö sitä nimittää Lesaksi?).

Ja itse selvityksenhän voi lukea täältä: http://www.rhk.fi/tietopalvelu/julka.../?x39659=39664

----------


## petteri

> Ehdotetun Suurnopeusradan toteuttaminen on täysin mahdoton ajatus, ellei liikenneministeriön lottoporukka satu voittamaan amerikan lotosta paria miljardia taalaa, ja pikkujouluissa kännissä tehdyn päätöksen perusteella sijoita rahoja kyseiseen hankkeeseen.



Suurnopeusradan rakentaminen  maksaa muuten ihan tavallisen radan verran. Oikoradan kaarresäde on jo nyt suurnopeusluokkaa, mutta kaarteiden kallistukset eivät ole. 

Suurin kustannusero suurnopeusradassa tulee siitä, että tavaraliikenteelle tarvitaan erillinen rata kun raskaat junat painavat radan lommoille. Ja Suomen routakin voi olla ongelmallinen. Ja tietysti pitää olla myös nopeaa kalustoa.

----------


## KMT

Itse ehkä olisin muulla kannalla mutta koska Vantaankoskelle on jo rataa valmiina niin pidän tehokkaampana kun junat pystyvät radan avulla kiertämään eivätkä jää "pussiin" ja palaa vain takaisin. 

Tikkurilaan pitäisi rakentaa jonkinlainen katos. Mutta en ymmärrä sitä kuinka yksi vaihto voisi olla joillekkin niin mahdoton asia. 

Pääradan siirtoa kannattaisin vain jos se ei pidennä matka-aikoja ja radan varrelle luodaan paikallisliikenteen seisakkeita ja Vantaankosken rata jatkettaisiin Nurmijärvelle päin ja Hanko-Hyvinkää rataan kiinni.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ..., eli merkittävää eroa matka-ajassa ei ole (lentokentän - ei lentokentän kautta kulkevien yhteyksien välillä).


Ei todellakaan. Kirkkonummen suunnan lähijunaliikenteen voimakas kasvu tulevaisuudessa voi itse asiassa hidastaa Turun junia entisestään Espoon - Helsingin alueella (Kirkkonummen lähijunia tuskin tullaan sullomaan hitaalle kaupunkiradalle silloinkaan, kun kaupunkirata jatkuu esimerkiksi Espooseen). Lentokentän kautta koukkaaminen joka tapauksessa aiheuttaisi aivan muita ongelmia, joten siltä vaihtoehdolta saattaa pudota pohja pois. Turun juniltahan on jo nyt hyvät syöttöbussiyhteydet kentälle ja samaa käytäntöä voi hyvin jatkaa Elsankin aikana.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tikkurilaan pitäisi rakentaa jonkinlainen katos.


Eiös kehäradan yhteydessä toteutettavassa matkakeskushankkeessa (käsitelty mm. tässä viestissä) tehdä katosta kerrakseen?

----------


## kuukanko

> Kirkkonummen suunnan lähijunaliikenteen voimakas kasvu tulevaisuudessa voi itse asiassa hidastaa Turun junia entisestään Espoon - Helsingin alueella (Kirkkonummen lähijunia tuskin tullaan sullomaan hitaalle kaupunkiradalle silloinkaan, kun kaupunkirata jatkuu esimerkiksi Espooseen).


Mutta jos ja kun Kirkkonummen lähijunat jäävät kaukoraiteille (joilla ei ole edes laitureita Espoon ja Leppävaaran välissä kuin mahdollisesti Kauniaisissa), eivät ne ole enää merkittävästi kaukojunia hitaampia, joten lähijunaliikennettä on varaa lisätäkin nykyisestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tällaista voi sanoa vain joku jolla ei ole omakohtaista kokemusta liittymälennoista....


Laita Jani nämä terveisesi suoraan LVM:öön. Jos et muuta keksi, niin lähetä ministerille kirjattuna kirjeenä. Ministeri osaa kyllä ohjata sen organisaatiossa oikealle henkilölle.

Kehotan tätä siksi, että tämähän on juuri sitä asiaa, jota liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa tulisi pohtia. Kysymyshän on poliittisesta valinnasta käyttää noin 500 miljoonaa joko paikallisesti pääkaupunkiseudulla tai maanlaajuisesti. Puuttumatta edes siihen, mitä 500 miljoonan käyttäminen missäkin tapauksessa aiheuttaa.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Onko sillä mitään merkitystä, että 80% junamatkoista tehdään Helsingin seudulla tai sillä, että lentoaseman kehittyminen on kansantaloudellisesti merkittävä asia?

En itse käsitä miksi kehärata pannaan jatkuvasti vastakkain pääradan linjauksen kanssa, itse jo aiemmin kerroin, että pääradan linjaukseen vaikuttavat niin Sipoo, Heli-rata ja Pietarin radan mahdollinen linjaaminen.
On mielestäni täysin oikein, että hanke, josta Vantaa on valmis maksamaan 34% ja jota on saanut laajan hyväksynnän niin hallituspuolueissa kuin oppositiossakin toteutetaan ensin. Kaiken lisäksi kehärata on ennen pääradan oikaisua hanke, joka liittää pääradan Tikkurilan kautta lentoasemaan.

En tiedä, onko jotakin laskelmia siitä, kuinka monta käyttäjää olisi hankkeella.
Anteron mukaan 13 000 matkustajaa ei ole riittävästi, jotta kehärata kannattaa tehdä lentoasemalle asti, lentoaseman rautatieaseman käyttäjämääräksi on arvioitu tuo n. 13 000 ja  huipputuntina 1800.

Tästä voitanee vetää se johtopäätös, että mikäli pääradan linjauksessa lentoaseman kautta tuo käyttäjämäärä (13000 / 1800) ei ylity, hanketta ei kannata tehdä.
Olisikin kiva tietää, kuinka monta käyttäjää huipputuntina olisi tällä vaihtoehdolla, jos sitä verrataan kehärataan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta jos ja kun Kirkkonummen lähijunat jäävät kaukoraiteille (joilla ei ole edes laitureita Espoon ja Leppävaaran välissä kuin mahdollisesti Kauniaisissa), eivät ne ole enää merkittävästi kaukojunia hitaampia, joten lähijunaliikennettä on varaa lisätäkin nykyisestä.


Eivät juuri lainkaan hitaampia, koska sähkömoottorijunien kiihtyvyys- ja hidastuvuusominaisuudet ovat kuitenkin hyvät. Ongelmat taitaisivat kärjistyä enemmänkin Linnunlaulun päässä, jossa jo nyt on ajoittain varsin täyttä.

Tässä on tietenkin paljon avoimia kysymyksiä, ei oikeastaan ole mitään varmuutta siitä, mitä junia ja minkä verran Lohjan suunnan radalle joskus on tulossa (tai rakennetaanko edes koko rataa). Ja onhan monta kertaa esitetty, että osa uusista junaryhmistä voidaan joutua katkaisemaan Pasilaan. Toisaalta kaupunkiradan liikenne olisi tärkeää päästä kanavoimaan Pisaralle, joka sitten on taas oma hankkeensa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Nimenomaan. Pisara olisi ehdottoman tärkeä hanke, jonka avulla Töölön saavutettavuutta parannettaisiin ja paikallisjunat muuttuisivat isolta osin heilurilinjoiksi ja liikennöisivät kaupungin lävitse. Junia ei myöskään tarvitsisi "pätkiä" Pasilaan, vaan junaliikenteen kilpailukyky turvattaiisin yhteydellä aivan Stadin sydämeen. Pisara olisi myös todellinen onnenpotku Hakaniemessä vaihtaville, suora junayhteys pohjoiseen Esralle, Tiksin kaupunkiradalle ja kehäradalle onnistuisi kätevästi. Toivottavasti pisara tulee mahdollisimman nopeasti.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Laita Jani nämä terveisesi suoraan LVM:öön. Jos et muuta keksi, niin lähetä ministerille kirjattuna kirjeenä. Ministeri osaa kyllä ohjata sen organisaatiossa oikealle henkilölle.
> 
> Kehotan tätä siksi, että tämähän on juuri sitä asiaa, jota liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa tulisi pohtia. Kysymyshän on poliittisesta valinnasta käyttää noin 500 miljoonaa joko paikallisesti pääkaupunkiseudulla tai maanlaajuisesti. Puuttumatta edes siihen, mitä 500 miljoonan käyttäminen missäkin tapauksessa aiheuttaa.


Hauska että satuit ehdottamaan. Kirjoitin nimittäin jo edelliselle liikenneministerille tästä (laitoin sähköpostina sekä kopion suurimpien Etelä-Suomen kaupunkien kaupunginjohtajille siltä varalta jos jollakulla olisi intressiä lobata tätä siitäkin suunnasta) ja sain vastauksenkin, jonka itse asiassa postitin tuoreeltaan tälle foorumille. Minusta tuo vastaus oli kyllä hieman samaa yleistä puutaheinää, mitä muutenkin aiheesta kuulee, enkä usko että sitä on otettu täysimääräisesti huomioon selvityksissä (voisi tietysti toivoa että olisi).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kirjoitin nimittäin jo edelliselle liikenneministerille tästä ...
> ... Minusta tuo vastaus oli kyllä hieman samaa yleistä puutaheinää, mitä muutenkin aiheesta kuulee, enkä usko että sitä on otettu täysimääräisesti huomioon selvityksissä (voisi tietysti toivoa että olisi).


Olen samaa mieltä vastauksesta. Mutta nyt ovat ministerit vaihtuneet. Sekä liikenne- että valtiovarainministeri. Ja laita saatteeksi nimenomaan nuo väkevät käytännön näkemyksesi asiasta. Ja voithan viitata edelliselle ministerille lähettämääsi kysymykseen ja täsmentää mm. sitä, että esim. Kivistöön saakka rakennettu Marjarata toteuttaa maankäyttötavoitteet ja päärata lentokentän kautta lentokentän raideyhteystavoitteet Marjarataa paremmin.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Kun täällä puhutaan asiaperusteista paljon, niin missä ovat laskelmat, jotka osoittavat pääradan linjauksen siunaukselliseksi hankkeeksi? Haluaisin tutustua niihin, jotta voisin vertailla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun täällä puhutaan asiaperusteista paljon, niin missä ovat laskelmat, jotka osoittavat pääradan linjauksen siunaukselliseksi hankkeeksi? Haluaisin tutustua niihin, jotta voisin vertailla.


Missä ovat ne laskelmat, joiden perusteella väität Marjaradan olevan siunauksellinen lentokentän kautta kulkevaan päärataan verrattuna?

Sinun logiikkasi mukaan se, mitä ei ole tutkittu yhtä perusteellisesti kuin Marjarataa on huonompi vaihtoehto kuin Marjarata.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Ei kun olisin halunnut nähdä niitä lukuja, jos kerran tietoa on saatavilla.
Voiko vertailla, kun ei ole lukuja. Täytyyhän nyt joku lähde olla ammattilaisilla, josta osaavat ammentaa tietonsa. Minähän olen vain tällainen epäammattimainen argumentoija, tarkoitin näitä asiantuntijoita, jotka ovat hanketta mainostaneet. Siis samanlaista tietoa haen kun onvaikka tuosta Tramwestistä tms. Auttakaa tiedonjanoista.

----------


## Jussi

Kehärata on saamassa EU-tukea



> *Kehärata on saamassa tukea EU:lta*
> 
>    	    	              		 		Julkaistu  12:49  	    
> 
>  			                    		       	 	           Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentälle johtava kehäjunarata on saamassa rahoitusta EU:n liikennerahoista, kertoo Yle uutiset.
>       Komissio ehdottaa, että EU antaisi lentoaseman radalle lähes 18 miljoonaa euroa. Kehäradan rakentamisen on arveltu maksavan yhteensä 420 miljoonaa euroa, josta valtio on luvannut maksaa suurimman osan. Radan rakentamisen pitäisi alkaa vuonna 2009.
>       Euroopan laajuisten liikenneverkkojen kehittämiseen on EU:n budjetissa varattu vuosille 20072013 kaikkiaan 5,1 miljardia euroa. Suurin summa eli lähes miljardi euroa on tarkoitus myöntää Saksan Berliinin ja Italian Palermon välisen rautatieyhteyden parantamiseen.


http://www.hs.fi/teksti/uutiset/tuor.../1135232028902

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kehärata on saamassa EU-tukea


Todella erikoista.

Ensinnäkin summa on todella pieni suhteessa hankkeen kokoon (reilu 4 %). Taitaa niihin Etelä-Euroopan ratoihin mennä huomattavasti isommat rahat.

Toisaalta TEN-hankkeethan on ymmärtääkseni tarkoitettu nimenomaan Euroopan-laajuisen liikenneverkon rakentamiseen/parantamiseen. Kuten foorumilla on jo todettu, kehärata on puhtaasti paikallinen hanke ja edesauttaa lähinnä kiinteistöbisnestä.

Pääradan oikaisu vastaisi TEN-filosofiaa paljon paremmin. Voisiko olla että siihen saisi suuremman %-osuuden EU-rahaa? Ei sillä, että se mitään ratkaisisi -- jos hanke on kannattava yhteiskuntataloudellisesti, niin sen pitäisi olla kannattava riippumatta siitä mitkä tahot sitä rahoittavat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ensinnäkin summa on todella pieni suhteessa hankkeen kokoon (reilu 4 %). Taitaa niihin Etelä-Euroopan ratoihin mennä huomattavasti isommat rahat.


Erikoista minustakin. Olisi hauska lukea Suomen anomuksen perustelut - nehän lienevät julkiset, mutta en jaksa kaivaa.

Myönnety summa osoittanee kuitenkin jotain siitä, miten tärkeäksi TEN-verkon osaksi Marjarata on arvioitu. Tosin minusta se ei ole sitä tuonkaan vertaa, kun päärata kentän kauttan ja nimenomaan kentältä pohjoiseen parantaisi selkeästi Suomen ja Euroopan välisiä yhteyksiä.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Kehärata on määritelty osaksi Pohjolan kolmio-hanketta, se lienee ainakin virallinen syy. Vaikka näin ei olisikaan, niin tottakai EU:n komissio käsittää, että on kyse tärkeästä ja tarpeellisesta hankkeesta, jolla kehitetään Suomen pääkaupungin (+pks) liikenneyhteyksiä joukkoliikenteen osalta ja turvataan Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman kehitys.
Jos ja kun päärata joskus linjataan lentoaseman kautta, saanee sekin rahaa Brysselistä.

Tässä mielenkiintoinen linkkki, joka ei suoraan liity EU-tukeen.
http://www.tkk.fi/Yksikot/YTK/koulut..._pallasvuo.pdf

Ja muuta:
http://www.tiehallinto.fi/pls/wwwedit/docs/8638.PDF (Pohjolan kolmio)
http://www.valtioneuvosto.fi/ajankoh...jsp?oid=198844 (Eu-tuki liikenteelle)
Kansanedustaja Lehti myös perustelee kehäradan hyvin:
http://www.eerolehti.fi/sivu.php?id=93

----------


## sane

> Kehärata on määritelty osaksi Pohjolan kolmio-hanketta, se lienee ainakin virallinen syy. Vaikka näin ei olisikaan, niin *tottakai* EU:n komissio käsittää, että on kyse tärkeästä ja tarpeellisesta hankkeesta, jolla kehitetään Suomen pääkaupungin (+pks) liikenneyhteyksiä joukkoliikenteen osalta ja turvataan Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman kehitys.


Hyvät perustelut taas Epexillä. No turha luultavasti kehoittaa enää lukemaan tätä ketjua uudelleen, kuinka paljon paremmin nuo rahat voisi sijoittaa pks-seudun liikenteen kehittämiseen, kun samoja argumenttejä olet toistanut sivukaupalla. Eli ilmeisesti ei ole jakeluun mennyt, tai sitten muuten vaan olet niin päättäväinen omasta kannastasi, ettei sitä edes asiaperustein saa käännettyä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Niin, olen tuonut esiin oman kantani ja muut omansa. Taitaapa olla niin, että yksi jos toinen toistaa täällä mielipidettään, mutta koska oma kantani on "väärä", sitä ei saisi tuoda esiin.
Huomautan myös, että referoin sitä, mitä muut asiasta lausuivat tuodakseni esiin sen, millä perusteilla epäilin radan saavan EU-tukea. Epäilyni perustui siis siihen, että Suomi on omalta osaltaan saanut hankkeen liitettyä Pohjolan kolmio-hankkeeseen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> KKansanedustaja Lehti myös perustelee kehäradan hyvin:
> http://www.eerolehti.fi/sivu.php?id=93


Jos viittaat tuohon talousarvioaloitteeseen, niin ei siinä minusta mitään niin erinomaista ole. Muistikuvani mukaan kirjoitin itsekin monta vuotta sitten yleisönosastoon, että silloisen Marja-radan linjauksessa pitäisi huomioida yhteys myös pohjoisen suuntaan. Siis periaatteessa sama juttu kuin mitä Eero Lehti kirjoittaa.

Juju on se, että kun mitään sellaista ei ikinä suunnitelmiin asti päätynytkään, niin rupesin tarkastelemaan koko hanketta hieman tarkemmin ja tajusin jopa omalla järkeilyllä (sekä tietysti ennen kaikkea tälle foorumille ansiokkaasti muiden aiemmin kirjoittaneiden perusteltujen näkemysten perusteella!), ettei siinä mitään järkeä ollutkaan verrattuna suoraan rataoikaisuun.

Varsin tervejärkisenä ja fiksuna yritysjohtajana tunnetun Keijo Suilan lausunto sitten oli vihoviimeinen vahvistus sille, että se ei ole vain omaa haihattelua (nk. "poliittisesti epärealistinen" vaikkakin parempi vaihtoehto) vaan täysin realistinen hanke.

Myönnän siis, että tuolloin monta vuotta sitten olisin itsekin ollut näiden vantaalaisveijareiden vietävissä siinä missä suuri yleisö nyt. Mielipiteenmuokkaus ja lobbaus on ollut taitavaa. Virhe tapahtui siinä, että ei keksitty/haluttu uittaa ratahankkeeseen mukaan silmänlumeeksi pienenpientä lenkkiä pohjoisen suuntaan, jolla olisi ostettu sen verran pintapuolista hyvää tahtoa, etteivät asiasta muuten sivussa olleet ihmiset olisi jaksaneet penkoa taustoja tarkemmin. Mutta kun näin ei tehty, ja täytyi penkoa asiat läpi, niin mielikin muuttui ja illuusiot karisivat silmistä.

Yleensä mitä enemmän jotain hanketta hehkutetaan ympäripyörein ylisanoin, sen enemmän silkkoa on sisällä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Virhe tapahtui siinä, että ei keksitty/haluttu uittaa ratahankkeeseen mukaan silmänlumeeksi pienenpientä lenkkiä pohjoisen suuntaan, jolla olisi ostettu sen verran pintapuolista hyvää tahtoa, etteivät asiasta muuten sivussa olleet ihmiset olisi jaksaneet penkoa taustoja tarkemmin.


Tämä on nyt puhdasta spekulaatiota. Mutta voisihan olla niinkin, että selitys pohjoisen yhteyden mahdottomuudesta olisi ollut yritys saada koko hanke torpatuksi jo alkuvaiheessa.

Mikäli oikein muistan, valtiovalta ja VR eivät aikanaan olleet lainkaan kiinnostuneita koko Marjaradasta. Perusteet olivat samat, kuin nykyään, eli liian kallis matkamääriinsä nähden. Vantaalla Marjaa lobattiin kuitenkin maankäyttösyistä, ja valtiolle ja VR:lle tarjottiin porkkanaksi kaukojunien ajamista Marjaradan kautta. Vähän aikaa ajatus elikin, mutta sitten todettiin, ettei rata taivu pohjoisesta lentokentälle kolmioraiteeksi niin, että kentälle on sekä pohjoinen että eteläinen yhteys. Ja vähän aikaa näyttikin siltä, että Marjarata olisi haudattu.

Noista Marjaradan alkuajoista löytyy asiaa Risto Hietasen kirjasta Kun kulissit kaatuivat. Kustantaja Vantaan Sanomat Oy 1996. ISBN 952-90-8141-3

Antero

----------


## late-

> Vantaalla Marjaa lobattiin kuitenkin maankäyttösyistä, ja valtiolle ja VR:lle tarjottiin porkkanaksi kaukojunien ajamista Marjaradan kautta. Vähän aikaa ajatus elikin, mutta sitten todettiin, ettei rata taivu pohjoisesta lentokentälle kolmioraiteeksi niin, että kentälle on sekä pohjoinen että eteläinen yhteys.


Onko näin? Netissä olevassa raportissa sanotaan, ettei yhteyttä ole suunniteltu hankkeeseen, mutta varaus säilytetään kaavoissa. Tuo antaisi ymmärtää, että kolmioraide on toteutettavissa.

----------


## late-

> Kehärata on määritelty osaksi Pohjolan kolmio-hanketta, se lienee ainakin virallinen syy. Vaikka näin ei olisikaan, niin tottakai EU:n komissio käsittää, että on kyse tärkeästä ja tarpeellisesta hankkeesta, jolla kehitetään Suomen pääkaupungin (+pks) liikenneyhteyksiä joukkoliikenteen osalta ja turvataan Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman kehitys.


Eiköhän Pohjolan kolmio ole tosiaan se syy. Sinänsä hiukan keinotekoinen, mutta syy kuitenkin.

Hankkeen tärkeys seudun ja lentokentän kannalta eivät sikäli ole relevantteja, ettei EU tue niiden perusteella hankkeita. EU-hankkeet saavat joko alueellista tukea heikommin pärjääville alueille (joiden määritelmä on hyvinkin joustava) tai sitten tukea kansainvälisen runkoverkon kehittämishankkeina. Lentokenttien matkustajayhteyksien ei katsota kuuluvan kumpaankaan luokkaan. Varsinkin, kun lentokentät kuuluvat voittoa tekeville liikelaitoksille (kuten Suomessa) tai yrityksille, joiden katsotaan yleensä voivan kustantaa omat hankkeensa.

Jossain tilanteessa lentokentän tavarayhteydet voitaisiin ehkä katsoa EU-hankkeiksi. Pääsääntöisesti EU:n periaatteet (olikohan valkoinen kirja?) lähtevät kuitenkin tavaraliikenteen ohjaamisesta vesille ja raiteille, joten lentorahtia tuettaisiin luultavasti vain poikkeustilanteessa, jos muita yhteyksiä alueelle ei voida toteuttaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä on nyt puhdasta spekulaatiota. Mutta voisihan olla niinkin, että selitys pohjoisen yhteyden mahdottomuudesta olisi ollut yritys saada koko hanke torpatuksi jo alkuvaiheessa.


Totta, anteeksi spekulatiivinen asenne. Tarkoitin lähinnä sitä, että kyseessä oli jälkiviisaudella ja tietystä näkökulmasta tarkasteltuna virhe siltä kannalta, että jos kolmioraide olisi ollut suunnitelmissa mukana, tuskin olisin lähtenyt kyseenalaistamaan koko hanketta vaikka olisinkin saattanut itsekseni nurista, että ei ole kauhean fiksusti suunniteltu. Veikkaan että en ole ainoa joka näin olisi reagoinut. En voi todellakaan objektiivisesti tietää mitä ajatuksia hanketta suunnitelleiden päässä on oikeasti liikkunut, mitkä heidän tavoitteensa ovat todellisuudessa olleet tai keitä he edes ovat. Asiat vaan toisinaan tuntuvat olevan aika paljon sitä miltä ne näyttävät: kun jonnekin tökkii, niin älähdyksen lähde ja voimakkuus kertovat aika paljon epäsuorasti, vaikkei suoranaista faktatietoa olisikaan.

Mutta sellaista tosiaan kaivelin omista muistilokeroista (kovalevyltä ei tosin löytynyt, olen varmaan siivonnut rompuille jo?), että Kimmo Sasin vielä ollessa liikenneministerinä kirjoitin muistaakseni yleisönosastoon (todennäköisesti Aamulehti, mutta en menee takuuseen ettei ollut Kauppalehti) kirjoituksen, jossa esitin tuota kolmioraidetta. Muistini mukaan vetosin kirjoituksessa ministeriin nimeltä, jotta tämä tutkittaisiin. Vastaus oli suuri hiljaisuus, kukaan ei kommentoinut kirjoitusta millään tavalla.

Selvityksissä on joku maininta kyllä ollut pohjoisen yhteydestä, mutta se on sivuutettu aina maininnalla mahdottomuudesta. Voi olla että sellaista ei mahdu kunnolla siihen paikkaan tekemään, mutta mielikuvani on, että perussyy on ollut se, että paikallisjunien 10 minuutin vuorovälin sekaan ei sovi kaukojunia. Totta on ainakin se, että Huopalahden kautta Helsinkiin kaartaminen olisi paljon hitaampaa kuin ajaa suoraan, ja sellainen lenkki ei siis ole kovin järkevä.

Toisaalta olisihan ollut ainakin teoriassa mahdollisuus harkita erillisiä nopeita Tampere-Vantaa/lentoasema-Turku -junia, joilla olisi saatu aikaan mukavat suorat yhteydet esim. Tampereelta Saloon tai Turusta Hämeenlinnaan, mutta kysyntä olisi luonnollisesti vähäisempää kuin Helsinkiin suuntautuvilla vuoroilla.

Yhtäkaikki, pienellä "meikkauksella" kehärata olisi voitu edes naamioida valtakunnalliseksi hankkeeksi (jolloin olisi ollut helpompi saada ihmiset nielemään se ruotoineen), mutta sitä ei tehty. Tyydyttiin vain väittämään niin retoriikan keinoin. Miksi näin todellisuudessa kävi, sitä emme tiedä tarkasti vaan voimme vain tehdä epäsuoria päätelmiä. Ellei sitten päästä käsiksi alkuperäislähteisiin tai joku mukana ollut kerro (rehellisesti) mitkä vaikuttimet olivat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko näin? Netissä olevassa raportissa sanotaan, ettei yhteyttä ole suunniteltu hankkeeseen, mutta varaus säilytetään kaavoissa. Tuo antaisi ymmärtää, että kolmioraide on toteutettavissa.


Ailahtelevaista näyttää olevan.

Kun karttaa katsoo, niin luulisi olevan kohtuullisen helppoa taittaa Marjalta yhteys pohjoiseen esim. Ruskeasannan ja Leinelän asemien väliltä. Pohjoisen kaarteen kieltämisen muistelisin liittyneen siihen, että aluksi suunniteltiin kolmioraidetta Hiekkaharjun ja Koivukylän asemien väliin, jossa on rakentamatonta. Tästä taas eivät pitäneet näiden alueiden maanomistajat, tietääkseni seurakunta suurimpana. Ja kun sitten erkanemiskohtaa siirrettiin pohjoisemmaksi, tulikin vastaan asutus.

Tosin nykyään ovat ajat muuttuneet sikäli, että asutus ei ole este, kun rata voidaan aina laittaa tunneliin. 1990-luvulla sitä pidettiin vaikeana ja kalliina, mutta nythän vakuutetaan aivan päinvastaista.

Sen sijaan tällä hetkellä kaukojunien kierrättäminen Marjan kautta ei taatusti houkuttele VR Oy:tä. Juurihan se on saanut toivomaansa lyhennystä matka-aikoihin Oikoradan avulla. Ei tunnu houkuttelevalta hukata se aika lähiöiden ohi kiertelemiseen.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Mitä pohjoiseen menevään yhteyteen tulee, niin varaus on kaavoissa, eli on mahdollista ajaa junia lentoasemalta pohjoiseen päin, tai siis kolmioraiteen tekeminen on otettu huomioon kaikessa. Olen varmistanut asian erikseen RHK:lta: vastaus oli, että pidetään mukana kartoilla ja teknisesti mahdollisena jne, mutta ei rakenneta vielä.
Varaus muistaakseni näkyy kehäradan kartoissakin...ainakin joskus näkyi,.
http://www.keharata.net/yleiskartat.pdf

Mielestäni antamassani linkissä on vihreällä (=varaus) raide pohjoiseen.

Minusta pikajunien ajattaminen kehäradan kautta ei olisi järkeävää, se luultavasti pidentäisi monien matka-aikoja, en tiedä kuinka moni jää pois lentoasemalla.Toisekseen paikallisjunat voisivat liikennöidä harvemmin, kun pikajunat veisivät kapasiteettia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta pikajunien ajattaminen kehäradan kautta ei olisi järkeävää, se luultavasti pidentäisi monien matka-aikoja, en tiedä kuinka moni jää pois lentoasemalla.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä.

Se on syy miksi minusta suora rata olisi parempi: ei tarvitsisi mutkitella eikä matka-aika hidastuisi, ja silti saataisiin suora ja hyvin toimiva lentoasemayhteys kummastakin pääsuunnasta (etelästä ja pohjoisesta).

Lentoasemalla poisjäävien määrä muuten kasvaisi jos yhteys olisi suora ja korvaisi näin lentoja ihan oikeasti. (Todellista potentiaalista kysyntää ei pysty selvittämään kysymällä kuinka moni nykyään kulkee junalla lentoasemalle.) Tämä olisi ympäristön kannalta erittäin hyvä asia.

On luonnollista että useista tekijöistä johtuen samoista faktoista voi päätyä eri päätelmiin siitä, mikä olisi järkevää. Hyvä kuitenkin, että olemme samaa mieltä itse asian peruslogiikasta.

----------


## -Epex82-

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135232180872

Hyviä uutisia, kerrassaan upeaa! Tämä ehdottoman tärkeä hanke etenee taas kaikenlaisista jarrumiehistä huolimatta!

----------


## KMT

Kolmioraiteidenhan kautta olisi kyllä näppärää liikennöidä Tku-Lentoasema-Tampere junia. Samallahan saisi vaihdottoman yhteyden Turusta lentoasemalle, ilman että tarvitsee Pasilassa vaihtaa.
(Tai jos/kun meillä olisi toimivia Pendolinoja niin katkaiseminen Espoossa joista toinen Turun suunnasta Tampereelle/Kouvolaan tms ja toinen Helsinkiin. Tarvittaessa sama Keravalla.)

Samalla vaikka muutama paikallisjuna vaikka Kouvola-Kerava-Lentoasema-Karjaa-Hanko (Hangon radan sähköistyksen jälkeen) 

Muutamien junien muuttaminen lentokentän kautta säästäisi lisäksi raidekapasiteettia Helsingin asemalta.  

Ainut ongelma tietysti on Marja-radan kapasiteetti.

----------


## ultrix

Pääradan oikaisua lentokentän kautta puoltaisi myös tavaraliikenteen näkökulma: mm. Itella Oyj:n logistiikkakeskus, jossa lajitellaan suurin osa Suomessa lähetettävistä postin paketeista sijaitsee Aviapoliksen välittömässä tuntumassa. Lienee mahdollista johtaa tunneliradalta pistoraiteet niihin logistiikkakeskuksiin, joihin on tarvetta raideyhteydelle.

----------


## Compact

En löytänyt tästä valtion metrohankkeesta omaa ketjua! Tämä kuuluisi oikeastaan jlf:n metro-osastolle, eikä tänne rautateiden höyryveturipuolelle...

Kaupunkijunat voisivat olla itseasiassa oma osionsa (HKL:n Metro ja VR:n LähiJuna) ja säästää tämä juna-osasto perinteiselle rautatieliikenteelle.

Kehäradan liikenne alkaa vuonna 2013, eli viiden vuoden kuluttua. Radalle tulee 10 minuutin liikenne. Arvaan itse, että kalustona on Sm5. YTV:n Hyppää Kyytiin nro 1/2008 kertoo hieman alueen linjasuunnitelmista. Ei näytä vielä olevan verkossa, mutta lehti on jo kuitenkin jaettu postitse.

Onko Kehäjuna M+I vaiko jokin muunnelma? M on varmaankin länsihaaran käytäntö, mutta päätiellä voisi olla jokin nopeampikin vaihtoehto mahdollista? Kaupunkiin tulevat lentomatkustajat kannattaa ajattaa itäkautta keskustaan, ja I:tä nopeammalla linjalla.

http://keharata.net/

----------


## -Epex82-

Käsitykseni mukaan M jatkaa ihan normaalisti Vantaankoskelta lentoasemalle ja sieltä Tikkurilan kautta Rautatientorille. Eli M-juna kiertää kait yhteen suuntaan, Hki-Huopal-Vantaank-Lentoas-Tiksi-Hki ja I-juna sitten toiseen, eli Tiksi-Lentoas.-Vantaankoski- jne..
Toivon itse, että "vitos-Sami" :Laughing:  ratkaisee tilaongelmat junissa, junissa on liian ahdasta. Uskon, että lentoaseman juna-asemaa, jota käyttää arviolta 13000 h päivässä, niin ei riitä yksi sm5 edes palvelemaan. Varmaan ruuhka-aikaan on kaksi.Itse olen ymmärtänyt (korjatkaa jos olen väärässä), että "Airexpressiä" ei ole mahdollista rakentaa, eli paikkureita, jotka pysähtyvät vain Tikkurilassa ja lentoasemalla Pasilan lisäksi. Ongelma on, että juna periaatteessa on mahdollinen tehdä, mutta sitten täytyy karsia muuta liikennettä. Toinen juttu on, että lentoasemalla ei ole kuin kaksi raidetta, eli ei juna voi jäädä siihen seisomaan, kun  hitaampi tulee perästä jo. Eli tämän nopean yhteyden pitäisi sitten mahtua Vantaankosken radalle ja mikäli ei pysähtyisi siellä joka asemalla, karsisi vanhan M-junan tiheyttä. Vastaavasti pääradalla kaupunkijunien tiheys kärsisi, jos lisäraidetta ei tulisi. Näin olen ymmärtänyt ja oletan.Olen myös käsittänyt, että Vantaankoski-Kivistö yritetään saada nopeammin valmiiksi kuin 2013.

----------


## teme

> Itse olen ymmärtänyt (korjatkaa jos olen väärässä), että "Airexpressiä" ei ole mahdollista rakentaa, eli paikkureita, jotka pysähtyvät vain Tikkurilassa ja lentoasemalla Pasilan lisäksi. Ongelma on, että juna periaatteessa on mahdollinen tehdä, mutta sitten täytyy karsia muuta liikennettä. Toinen juttu on, että lentoasemalla ei ole kuin kaksi raidetta, eli ei juna voi jäädä siihen seisomaan, kun  hitaampi tulee perästä jo. Eli tämän nopean yhteyden pitäisi sitten mahtua Vantaankosken radalle ja mikäli ei pysähtyisi siellä joka asemalla, karsisi vanhan M-junan tiheyttä.


Väitän, ja saatan toki olla väärässä, että Martinlaakson lenkillä on vähemmän matkustajia. Voisi ajaa näin:
M: Koko ympyrä vastapäivään
I: Koko ympyrä myötäpäivään.
O: Kaikkilla asemilla Tikkurilan saakka, tämän jälkeen Lentoasema, Kivistö, Myyrmäki, Huopalahti.
P: Sama kuin O toisin päin.
Perustuu oletukseen, että Martinlaakson radalla on enemmän tilaa.



> Olen myös käsittänyt, että Vantaankoski-Kivistö yritetään saada nopeammin valmiiksi kuin 2013.


Erittäin toivottavaa, se onkin ehdottamasti tarpeellisin osa tätä rataa.

----------


## Makeone

Kehärata (tai marjarata) herättää näemmä voimakkaita reaktioita suuntaan ja toiseen, mutta laitanpa oman lusikkani soppaan ja heitän ajatuksen yhteydestä rantaradalta kehäradalle...

Näen kasi mahdollisuutta:
1) Jostain kehä kolmosen tuoltapuolen otetaan yhteys ja vedetään nopena ratana, jopa yksiraiteisena kivistöön tai niille main ja yhdistetään kehärataan, ei asemia.

2) Kilon ja Leppävaaran välistä nopeilta raiteilta otetaan yhteys ja vedetään peltojen 'yli' sillalla (viadukti tjsp), yksi asema jonnekin askiston/juvanmalmin alueelle tai vapaalan kylkeen ja sitten kiinni kehärataan.

Näin saataisiin turun suunnalta nopea yhteys lentoasemalle, joskin juna joutuisivat kulkemaan hitaiden junien seassa. Voisihan kehäradalle rakentaa kolme raidetta, keskimmäinen ohitusraiteena? Ja tietenkin lentoaseman terminaaliin voisi suunnitella enempi laitureita, esim. kaksi keskilaituria ja neljä raidetta? 

Yritin myös katsella miten onnistuisi radan veto keravan eteläpuolelta lentoasemalla ja näytti hieman ahtaalta, tai no, savion eteläpuolella voisi olla 'jotain' tilaa, riippuen hieman minkälaista risteystä käytetään. Minnekä pääradan oikaisu sitten 'viedään', keskuspuiston läpi ilmalaan ja siitä edelleen esim. pasilan alaratapihan kautta rautatieasemalle? Oikaisun tuominen takaisin päärataan ennen pasilaa näyttää lähes mahdottomalta kovan radanvarren rakentamisen takia ja tuollaisen raideristeyksen rakentaminen ei todellakaan ole mikään pieni urakka. Voisikohan lentoaseman rautatieterminaali olla kahdessa kerroksessa? ylempi kerros kehärata ja alempi kerros päärata? Pääradan oikaisuhan ei kai tarvitsisi asemia lentoaseman lisäksi, ehkä hyrylän paikkeille jos kaarretaan niinkin paljon? Tämä nyt menee hieman rakennesuunnittelun piikkiin, mutta sellaista se on kun pienet aivot rakstuttaa liikaa...

----------


## Jykke

> Yritin myös katsella miten onnistuisi radan veto keravan eteläpuolelta lentoasemalla ja näytti hieman ahtaalta, tai no, savion eteläpuolella voisi olla 'jotain' tilaa, riippuen hieman minkälaista risteystä käytetään.


Parhaiten onnistuisi pääradan vetäminen lentokentän oikaisulle varmaankin Kytömaan paikkeilta, eli Keravan pohjoispuolelta.

----------


## Junantuoma

Vantaa vauhdittaa kehäradan suunnittelua lisäämällä suunnittelun rahoitusta 5 miljoonasta eurosta 13,4 miljoonaan.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135233630013

----------


## Murzu

> Yritin myös katsella miten onnistuisi radan veto keravan eteläpuolelta lentoasemalla ja näytti hieman ahtaalta, tai no, savion eteläpuolella voisi olla 'jotain' tilaa, riippuen hieman minkälaista risteystä käytetään.


Ei onnistu ainakaan maanpäällisellä radalla. Se "jotain tilaa" on Vallinojan pelto, johon tulee tulevaisuudessa asutusta, Vallinojan asemavarauskin on jo tehty kaupunkiradalle ratalinjauksen levennyksen muodossa.

Kytömaan eteläpuolelta erkaneminen lentokentälle pitäisi joka tapauksessa tehdä, koska muutoin oikorata (=itäsuomi) jäisi suunnitelman ulkopuolelle.

1. Tunneli jostain Keravan pohjoispuolelta kohdilta koko kaupungin ali, ja siitä maanpäällisenä kohti tuusulanväylää ja lentokenttää. 

2. Erkaneminen suoraan Kytömaan sillalta tuomaalansuon ja kaupungin välistä kiertäen Hyrylän vierestä kohti tuusulanväylää ja lentokenttää. Vaatisi uuden kaksoisraidesillan eri linjauksen takia, nykyinen palvelisi Z-junia.

----------


## -Epex82-

Järkiperusteita Kehäradalle:

http://rhk-fi-bin.directo.fi/@Bin/ed...20Teerioja.pdf

----------


## teme

> Järkiperusteita Kehäradalle:
> 
> http://rhk-fi-bin.directo.fi/@Bin/ed...20Teerioja.pdf


Samaa vanhaa YVAn materiaalia, eikä edelläänkään mitään vertailua muihin vaihtoehtoihin. Se että jos investoidaan 400 miljoonaa raiteisiin niin siitä on myös jotain hyötyä on päivänselvää, mielenkiintoinen kysymys on mikä on paras tapa käyttää tuo 400 miljoonaa. Haluaisin nähdä vertailun Martinlaakson rata Kivistöön + Lentokenttämetro vs. Kivistön jatke ja oikorata vs. Kehärata. Ja sellaista ei virkamieskuntamme halua tehdä.

Tietääkö joku mitä tuo 4,5 miljoonaa kerrosneliötä työpaikkarakentamista  voisi tarkoittaa käytännössä? 50 Jumboa, puoli miljoonaa toimistotyöpaikkaa? Se on käsittämättömän iso määrä, ja kehäratoineenkin liikenteellisesti käsittämättömässä paikassa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Hyviä uutisia:

http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...d=ContentF149B




> Kehäradan asemakaavassa 18 kilometrin alue maan alla ja päällä
> 09.02.2008
> 
> Kehärataa varten on suunniteltu 18 kilometriä pitkä asemakaava-alue, johon kuuluu myös maanalaisia alueita.
> 
> Nauhamainen alue ulottuu Vantaankosken asemalta Kivistön ja lentoaseman kautta Hiekkaharjulle.
> 
> Kaavassa on määritelty radan rautatiealueet ja asemajärjestelyt.
> 
> ...



http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...221;1812;66537




> Kehäradalle 18 kilometriä asemakaavaa maan alle ja päälle
> 
> Kehäradan noin 18 kilometriä pitkä, osittain maanalainen asemakaava tulee ensimmäistä kertaa Vantaan kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan käsittelyyn 13.2. Asemakaava-alue on nauhamainen vyöhyke Vantaankosken asemalta Kivistön ja lentoaseman kautta Hiekkaharjun pohjoispuolelle.
> 
> Asemakaavaehdotusta ja asemakaavan muutosehdotusta on tehty samanaikaisesti Kehäradan ratasuunnittelun sekä Tuusulanväylän ja Hämeenlinnanväylän tiesuunnittelun kanssa ja suunnitelmat on sovitettu yhteen.
> 
> Asemakaavassa on määritelty Kehäradan rautatiealue ja rataan välittömässä yhteydessä olevat asemajärjestelyt. Alueiden toimivuuden varmistamiseksi on osoitettu myös aluevarauksia rata-alueeseen liittyviä yleisiä teitä ja katuja varten. Lisäksi asemakaavaan liittyy korttelialueita, joiden asemakaavaa on niiden sijainnin tai lähivaikutusten takia muutettava.
> 
> Tarkimmin asemakaavalla osoitetaan Vantaankosken, Kivistön ja Ruskeasannan asemien katujen ja muun muassa liityntäliikenteen ja -pysäköinnin tarvitsemat aluevaraukset. Aviapoliksen kohdalla osoitetaan katualueiden varauksia. Vehkalan, Petaksen ja Leinelän kohdalla osoitetaan asemien laiturialueiden tarvitsemat varaukset rataa risteävine eritasojärjestelyineen. Lapinkylässä osoitetaan lisäksi sivulaitureiden rakentamismahdollisuus.
> ...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyviä uutisia:


Ettei vain huonot uutiset olisi vielä tulossa? Mitähän Marjaradan tunnelit maksavat, kun nekin suunnitellaan voimassa olevien määräysten mukaisiksi. Onneksi tunnelia on vain runsas puolet ratapituudesta.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Kustannusarvio on julkinen tieto. Rata on pakko tunneloida, koska se alittaa lentoaseman ja kuten voinemme kaikki arvata, kiitotielle ja rautatielle on vaikeaa rakentaa tasoristeystä...  :Laughing:  

Tunnelihan on "välttämätön" paha tässä tapauksessa, mutta muuta vaihtoehtoa ei ole, jos rata halutaan pistää lentoasema-alueen läpi. Tärkeä työpaikkakeskittymä Aviapolis ja terminaali 2 (työnimi Viinikkala) saavat näin omat asemat. Kehärata tarjoaakin nopean ja sujuvan yhteyden lentoasemalle ja kytkee lentoaseman raskaan raideliikenteen verkkoon, joka on erittäin tärkeä ja upea asia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kustannusarvio on julkinen tieto. Rata on pakko tunneloida, koska se alittaa lentoaseman ja kuten voinemme kaikki arvata, kiitotielle ja rautatielle on vaikeaa rakentaa tasoristeystä...


Ai että sinne kiitoradalleko matkustajat pitäisi viedä? Lähteehän ne lentokoneet sieltä, mutta sattuneista syistä terminaalit sijaitsevat hiukan eri paikoissa kuin kiitorata. Lähtöselvitystä lähemmäs ei vie mikään muu kuin taksi. Miksei siis junakin voisi viedä?




> Tunnelihan on "välttämätön" paha tässä tapauksessa, mutta muuta vaihtoehtoa ei ole, jos rata halutaan pistää lentoasema-alueen läpi.


Lentoasema-alue on muutakin kuin kiitorata ja terminaali. Ympärillähän on parkkipaikkaa ja -hallia vaikka kuinka. Miksei siihen juna tai kevyempi raideratkaisu mahtuisi? Tunneleita voisi tuolloin rakentaa autoille, joilla pääsisi sitten kätevästi niihin parkkihalleihin. Siltoja ja eritasojahan lentokentän alue on jo valmiiksi täynnä.




> Tärkeä työpaikkakeskittymä Aviapolis ja terminaali 2 (työnimi Viinikkala) saavat näin omat asemat.


Vaan parempihan näille asuin- ja työpaikka alueille olisi tietenkin se, että asemat sijaitsisivat samassa tasossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kustannusarvio on julkinen tieto.


Länsimetronkin paikkansapitämätön 452 M:n kustannusarvio oli julkinen tieto, oikea 800 M:n kustannusarvio ei ollut ennen kuin se vuoti julkisuuteen.

Tietääkseni Marjaradasta ei ole tehty hankesuunnitelmatasoista kustannusarviota kuten länsimetrosta viime vuonna tehtiin, joten ei ole olemassa vielä mitään tietoa siitä, mitä se tulee tämän päivän hintatasolla ja rakennevaatimuksilla maksamaan.




> Rata on pakko tunneloida, koska se alittaa lentoaseman ja kuten voinemme kaikki arvata, kiitotielle ja rautatielle on vaikeaa rakentaa tasoristeystä...


Mutta radan ei ole pakko alittaa kiitoteitä, vaan rata olisikin syytä tehdä sinne, missä ihmiset ovat töissä. Ja siellä sen ei tarvitse eikä edes pidä olla tunnelissa.




> Kehärata tarjoaakin nopean ja sujuvan yhteyden lentoasemalle ja kytkee lentoaseman raskaan raideliikenteen verkkoon, joka on erittäin tärkeä ja upea asia.


Onhan se upeata, että Suomen merkittävin lentoasema ei edelleenkään ole kytkettynä Suomen sisäiseen kaukojunaliikenteen verkkoon.

Antero

----------


## Makeone

> Onhan se upeata, että Suomen merkittävin lentoasema ei edelleenkään ole kytkettynä Suomen sisäiseen kaukojunaliikenteen verkkoon.


Olisi todella mielenkiintoista tietää, miten päärata linjattaisiin lentoaseman kautta? Sekin menisi tunnelissa kiitoteiden ja itse terminaalialueen alitse, eikö?

Tuolla aikaisemmin pohdittiin, että risteys (junction'lle ei tunnu olevan 'sopivaa' suomennosta, siis sellaiselle risteykselle kuin oikoradan eritasoristeys) pitäisi sijoittaa kytömaalle niin, että myös oikoradalta saadaan yhteys lentoasemalle. Tämä vielä onnistuisi, kaiketi. Mutta entäs lentoasemalta takaisin pääradalle? Hiekkaharjun paikkeiltahan tuo vielä onnistuisi, mutta ei sitten mistään muualta? Ainoa toinen mahdollisuus olisi rakentaa kytömaalta suurnopeusoikopäärata (oops!) lentoaseman alitse ja edelleen keskuspuiston alitse ('avoin' betonitunneli kenties?) ilmalaan. Ilmalasta pasilaanhan olisi kaksi raidetta joita voitaisin käyttää, joskin laitureille pääsemistä varten vaadittaisiin jotain erikoisjärjestelyitä. Ja sitten häviäisi kaluston siirtoraiteet, mutta siirrot pitäisi sitten tehdä linjaa myöten, tarvittaessa toinen veturi hakee siirrettävät vaunut.

Ja vaikka päärata 'oikaistaisiin' yllämainitulla tavalla, niin näkisin kehäradan tärkeänä kehityksenä pääkaupunkiseudulla, ehkä siltä tosin voisi olla yhteys rantaradalle esim. Leppävaaran ja Kilon väliin....meni tosin jo utopiaksi vai?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisi todella mielenkiintoista tietää, miten päärata linjattaisiin lentoaseman kautta? Sekin menisi tunnelissa kiitoteiden ja itse terminaalialueen alitse, eikö?


Siellä ei ole muita mahdollisuuksia. Mutta toisaalta, kaukojunille tarkoitettu päärata ei tarvitse asemia, kun sen tarkoitus ei ole palvella paikallisliikenneratana. Koko matkaa Helsinkiin asti ei tunnelia kuitenkaan tarvita, vaan rata voidaan linjata Tuusulantien moottoritieurassa.

Tästähän valmistuu taas kohta tuore selvitys.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Antero ja Vesa,

olipa kyseessä pääradan vetäminen lentoaseman kautta tai kehärata, niin rata on pakko tunneloida, mikäli kiitotien läheisyyteen rakennetaan. Vähintäänkin tarve on betonikaukalolle, tiedätte tämän itsekin. Ilmailulaitos viimeistään pitää asiasta huolen. Ette ole perehtyneet lentoaseman pitkän aikavälin suunnitelmiin, joista saa vastauksen moneen asiaan. Ruskeasannan alueelle on kaavoitettu lentorahtialuetta, rata siis pakko pistää tunneliin. Ainoa teoreettinen vaihtoehto radalle, joka ei menisi tunneliin olisi etelästä, eli Lentoasemantien suunnasta.  Lentoasemantien varteen ei junarataa voida rakentaa (tai voidaan teknisesti), koska alueelle on tulossa mittavaa rakentamista ja rata veisi paljon tilaa. Jos raitiotie tulisi samalla linjalla kuin kehärata, raitiotiekin pitäisi tunneloida, koska ratikka ei voi ajaa kiitotielle, tiedätte sen itsekin. Vesakaan ei ole perehtynyt Finavian master planiin, sinänsä ymmärrettävää, koska siitä ei pidetä melua. Siinä nykyinen iso vaalea parkkihalli on purettu ja tilalla on osittain maan alla oleva lähtöselvitysaula "T 5". Aula on n. 25-50m etäisyydellä kehäradan asemasta. Rata palvelee siis myös tulevaisuuden tarpeita, koska toiminta kasvaa. Ette varmaan myöskään ole ottaneet huomioon, että kotimaan terminaalin lähtöselvitysaulaan on erittäin lyhyt matka. Pitäisikin tässä arvostelussa ymmärtää, että se alue, johon asema tulee on tulevaisuudessa keskiössä lentoasemalla. Aseman läheisyyteen on tulossa myös nk WTC-tornit ym lisärakentamista, joten en pidä aseman sijaintia tyhmänä. Toisekseen sinne tulee hissit ja liukuportaat, joten liikkuminen on vaivatonta ja nopeaa. En tiedä onko teistä kumpikaan käynyt alueella, jonne Viinikkalan asema tulee, mutta mikäli olisitte, havaitsisitte itsekin, että tunneliratkaisu on paras, koska alue on niin keskeisesti kiitotien läheisyydessä ja jo Ilmailulaitos haluaa turvata kaikki toimenpiteet alueella, kaikki maanpäälliset ratkaisut vaikeuttaisivat niitä.Ei ketään olla "viemässä" kiitotielle, vaan kyse on siitä, että radan päälle on suunniteltu toimintoja. Ette jostain syystä halua hyväksyä lentoaseman erityispiirteitä ja sen kehittämistarpeita, ajatusmallinne on liian yksinkertainen lentoaseman osalta. Vaikka "ratikkapysäkki vaan terminaalin eteen" tuntuu nyt ehkä parhaalta ratkaisulta, ei se ota täysimääräisesti huomioon kaikkia muita kehittämiseen liittyviä seikkoja. Kun vaaditte sinänsä fiksusti pikajunia kentälle, niin joudutte itse myöntämään, että tunneli on ainoa ratkaisu: kun pikajuna/IC tms tulee pohjoisesta, on kiitotie pakko alittaa...tunnelissa. Samanlainen tapaus on kehärata, se vaan kulkee itä-länsi-suunnassa. Ja kehärata nimenomaan yhdistää lentoaseman raideliikenneverkkoon, ei bussi 61. Vaikka itse kannatankin pääradan linjaamista lentoaseman kautta, olisi mielenkiinnosta tietää sen hyötykustannussuhde sekä se, että kuinka moni jää pois lentoasemalla kun tulee maakunnista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onhan se upeata, että Suomen merkittävin lentoasema ei edelleenkään ole kytkettynä Suomen sisäiseen kaukojunaliikenteen verkkoon.


Osaako kukaan sanoa, onko maailmalla monta sellaista merkittävää lentokenttää joihon on ensin rakennettu kakojunayhteys, ja vasta vuosia myöhemmin, tai ei ollenkaan, paikallisjunayhteys tai metro joka on osa sen kaupunkiin jota kenttä palvelee, paikallista joukkoliikennettä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vaikka itse kannatankin pääradan linjaamista lentoaseman kautta, olisi mielenkiinnosta tietää sen hyötykustannussuhde sekä se, että kuinka moni jää pois lentoasemalla kun tulee maakunnista.


Aika moni jäisi, vaikkei kenelläkään tästä tutkittuja lukuja vielä voi olla olemassa. Kyseessä olisi huomattavalta osin junaliikenteelle uudet matkustajat, ei nykyisen pelkästään matkustuksen helpottuminen.

Omalta osaltani voin sanoa, että olen käyttänyt koko ikänäni junaa Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman ja Tampereen välillä ehkä kerran tai pari kertaa, johtuen hankalasta vaihtoyhteydestä. Tuolloinkin olen kulkenut taksilla enkä bussilla 61, jonka olemassaolon kyllä tiedän ihan hyvin. Useimmiten olen kulkenut liittymälennolla ja toisinaan Paunun Expressbussilla suoraan lentoasemalle, jakauma näppituntumalla ehkä 85 % liittymälennot ja 15 % Paunun bussi. Volyymi on sellainen että viime vuonna Helsinki-Vantaan kautta tavalla tai toisella matkustin noin 16 kertaa (meno-paluu) eli noin 32 yhdensuuntaista matkaa.

Jos junalla pääsisi suoraan lentoasemalle, olisivat nämä Paunu-matkat ja liittymälennot kaikki muuttuneet junamatkoiksi, joita muuten olisi enemmän kuin minulla oli viime vuonna toteutuneita Tampere-Helsinki -junamatkoja.

Tämä täytyy tietenkin kertoa matkustajien määrällä, ja luonnollisesti niitä kertyy koko Etelä-Suomen alueelta, ei vain Tampereelta. Lähes koko kotimaan liittymälentoliikenne, ainakin sen kannattamaton osa, loppuisi käytännössä Vaasan ja Jyväskylän eteläpuolisen alueen osalta.

Kyseessä olisi siis laadullisesti todella suuri muutos, joka aiheuttaisi huomattavan siirtymän muista liikennevälineistä (myös henkilöautosta) junaliikenteeseen ulkomaille matkustettaessa. Lisäksi moni Suomen paikkakunta tulisi ulkomailta käsin huomattavasti helpommin saavutettavaksi eli sijaintina kilpailukykyisemmäksi.

Vaikka tarkkoja lukuja ei ole, lienee selvää että kyseessä olisi laadullisesti suurin julkisen liikenteen mullistus vuosikymmeniin Suomessa eikä siis mikään pikkunäppärä yksityiskohta. Kehärata ei tätä muutosta toisi, mutta pääradan oikaisu kyllä.

----------


## teme

En poikkeukselliseti ole edes juuri eri mieltä Epexin kanssa, mutta tämä on kuvaavaa:



> En tiedä onko teistä kumpikaan käynyt alueella, jonne Viinikkalan asema tulee, mutta mikäli olisitte, havaitsisitte itsekin, että tunneliratkaisu on paras, koska alue on niin keskeisesti kiitotien läheisyydessä ja jo Ilmailulaitos haluaa turvata kaikki toimenpiteet alueella, kaikki maanpäälliset ratkaisut vaikeuttaisivat niitä.


Tämä on sitä tunnelilogiikkaa, pannaan varmuuden vuoksi maan alle. Eikä tässä ole mitään muuta vikaa kuin että ne tunnelit maksaa tuhottoman paljon, ja sen takia nämä ratahankkeet venyvät. Jos Finnavia haluaa sen tunnelin, niin Finnavia voisi sen myös maksaa. Ratikka toki mahtuu maan päälle jos sinne mahtuu autotiekin.

Pääradan oikaisukin olisi pakko viedä pitkälti tunnelissa, tosin ehkä hieman lyhyemmässä. Enkä nyt ihan heti usko että se tuosta vaan taipuu Tuusulanväylän käytävään, sillat tiheässä olevien liittymien yli maksaa helposti 
saman verran kuin tunneli. Toisaalta oikoradan hyödyt olisivat sen verran suuret, että saa se maksaakin. Jos, ja sanotaan ruma sana niin kuin se on, vaikkapa Lappeenrannan lentokenttä voitaisiin täten lähes ajaa alas niin säästöt sekä kuluina että päästöinä olisi huomattavat. Finnavia sattumoisin toivoo oikorataa enemmin kuin kehärataa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Tunnelilogiikka on tässä tapauksessa vaan sitä, että on kaikkien osapuolten kannalta parempi, jos suunnitteluvaraus jätetään. Kaupunkisuunnittelussahan on aina sama kuvio: varaudutaan tulevaan. Eli minkäslainen tilanne syntyisi, kun alueelle halutaan rakentaa, ja se ei onnistukaan. Ei Finavia ole mikään maksuautomaatti, vaan osa yhteiskuntaa ja valtion organisaatio, jolla on laissa määrätyt tehtävät, kuten RHK:lla. Ja oikorataa toivon, lukuja en ole nähnyt, mutta kehärata tuo huomattavasti lyhemmän matkan Tikkurilasta kuin bussi silti. Oikorata vaikuttaa ehkä maantieteellisti laajemmalle alueelle, mutta kehärata taas tärkeimpään kaupunkiseutuun ja sen asunto-ongelmiin. Yhtä lailla voidaan sanoa, että jos Vantaa maksaa osan kehäradasta, niin maksavat maakuntakaupungit osan oikoradasta..tuskin. Toisekseen oikorata ei ole niin simppeli juttu: monet maakunnat haluavat pitää oman kentän ja yhteydet Helsinkiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka tarkkoja lukuja ei ole, lienee selvää että kyseessä olisi laadullisesti suurin julkisen liikenteen mullistus vuosikymmeniin Suomessa eikä siis mikään pikkunäppärä yksityiskohta. Kehärata ei tätä muutosta toisi, mutta pääradan oikaisu kyllä.


Olen miettinyt jo ELSA-rataselvityksen yhteydessä ja myös tässä yhteydessä, miten uuden junayhteyden matkustajamääriä tulisi selvittää.

Nykyisten matkojen sijoittuminen eri tavoin liikenneverkossa ei anna oikeata tulosta, koska ihmisten matkantekopäätöksiin vaikuttaa se, kestääkö matka tunnin vai kaksi tuntia. Toisin sanoen, kun matkustaminen lentokentälle helpottuu olennaisesti, se vaikuttaa myös siihen, paljonko matkoja tehdään.

Kysymys on samasta asiasta kuin minkä hyvänsä uuden tuotteen kanssa. Uuden tuotteen menekistä ei ole kokemusta, joten sitä ei voi tilastojen perusteella ennustaa, vaan on tehtävä markkinatutkimus. Näin pitäisi tehdä myös siitä, että kaukojunat alkavat ajaa lentokentän kautta. Sillä se ei ainoastaan muuta lentokentälle nykyään matkustavien kulkutavan valintaa, vaan lentokentälle matkustavien määrää. Nykyisistä auto- ja bussimatkustajista osa siirtyy junaan, lisäksi tulee kokonaan uusia junalla matkustajia. Todennäköisesti huomattavasti enemmän kuin mikä olisi liityntälentomatkustajien vähennys.

Epexille voin todeta, että lentokentän kautta kulkevat kaukojunat, Marjaradan junaliikenne ja Vantaan poikittainen raitiotie eivät ole toistensa vaihtoehtoja tai korvaajia. Eivät suuntaan eikä toiseen. Ne kaikki palvelevat eri tarkoitusta, ja niitä voi verrata keskenään vain siinä mielessä, missä järjestyksessä ne kannattaa toteuttaa, kun rahaa ei ole rajattomasti. Sillä toisaalta, kun yhteen käytetään rahat, muita ei enää saada.

Ratikkaa ei tarvitse rakentaa missään tunneliin, koska se kykenee noudattamaa olemassa olevaa sekä tulevaa yhdyskuntarakennetta. On eri kysymys, halutaanko jokin yhteys viedä kiitoradan poikki. Sen on oltava tunnelissa, vaikka olisi kyse bussista. Mutta bussi tai ratikka voidaan rakentaa siten, ettei ole pakko mennä kiitoradan alta, jos siitä ei ole mitään hyötyä.

Finnairin tai ilmailulaitoksen suunnitelmat ovat suunnitelmia. Kaikkien kannalta on tietenkin typerää, jos suunnitelmista unohdetaan niin tärkeä asia kuin pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta. Espoon Keilaniemessä unohdettiin tahallaan ajatus metroradasta, oliko se mielestäsi oikeata suunnittelua? Minusta ei, vaan se oli täysin tarkoituksellista suunnittelua peiteltyjen tavoitteiden ajamiseksi. Kenenkähän tavoite ja mistä syystä on estää pääradan vienti lentokentän kautta?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Lähes koko kotimaan liittymälentoliikenne, ainakin sen kannattamaton osa, loppuisi käytännössä Vaasan ja Jyväskylän eteläpuolisen alueen osalta.
> 
> Kyseessä olisi siis laadullisesti todella suuri muutos, joka aiheuttaisi huomattavan siirtymän muista liikennevälineistä (myös henkilöautosta) junaliikenteeseen ulkomaille matkustettaessa.


Käytännössä lennot voisi ehkä lakkauttaa Turusta, Porista ja Tampereelta. Kuinka paljon niistä on nykyään lentomatkustajia Helsinki-Vantaalle ja miten se suhtautuu Helsinkiin menevien junamatkustajien määrään?

----------


## -Epex82-

Siitä olen Anteron kanssa samaa mieltä, että kaikissa kolmessa on oma pointtinsa, ne eivät suoraan korvaa toisiaan. Lentoasema on kuitenkin taloudellisesti niin tärkeä (HSE:n selvitys), että en pitäisi siihen liittyviä suunnitelmia sivuseikkoina. Lentoasemalla ratikkakin voi tulla maan pinnalla vain etelästä kohti terminaalia, muuten sekin on tunneloitava. Vaikka kyseessä olisi pyörätie, sekin olisi tunneloitava, jos se menisi kiitotien alitse. Kiitotien läpi viemiselle on mielestäni perusteet, koska silloin yhdistyvät lentoaseman sekä asuntopolitiikan kehittämistarpeet. Vantaahan osallistuu kustannuksiin merkittävästi ja rata tukee valtionkin hyväksymiä alueidenkäyttötavoitteita, joissa erikseen mainitaan ratayhteys kentälle. Tuohon Espoon asiaan en osaa mitään sanoa, kun nyt kuulen siitä 1. kerran.
Pääradan viemistä lentokentän kautta vastustanevat linja-autoliitto (AirBus-palvelu romahtaa) sekä maakunnat osittain (vrt. Turusta kuuluneet kannanotot), koska sen pelätään heikentävän maakuntien lentoasemia. Ymmärrän sinänsä pelon ja maakuntien huolen. Osa maakunnista taas kannattaa pääradan vetämistä kentän kautta, Savon liitto ehdotti sitä jo 1990.Anterokin on varmaan sitä mieltä, että paine pk-seudulle on niin kova, että pakottava tarve radikaaleihin liikenneongelmien ratkaisuihin on valtava. Siksi uskonkin (HUOM oma oletus, ei tieto) että valtiovalta haluaa pääradan kentälle ja siitähän oli maininta Pietarin-asian yhteydessä. Prof Murole puhui vuodesta 2050, itse veikkaisin 2020.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kysymys on samasta asiasta kuin minkä hyvänsä uuden tuotteen kanssa. Uuden tuotteen menekistä ei ole kokemusta, joten sitä ei voi tilastojen perusteella ennustaa, vaan on tehtävä markkinatutkimus. Näin pitäisi tehdä myös siitä, että kaukojunat alkavat ajaa lentokentän kautta. Sillä se ei ainoastaan muuta lentokentälle nykyään matkustavien kulkutavan valintaa, vaan lentokentälle matkustavien määrää. Nykyisistä auto- ja bussimatkustajista osa siirtyy junaan, lisäksi tulee kokonaan uusia junalla matkustajia. Todennäköisesti huomattavasti enemmän kuin mikä olisi liityntälentomatkustajien vähennys.


Juuri näin. Itse lähtisin käsittelemään tätä ensin arvioimalla mahdollisen siirtymän ja sitten olettaisin että siihen päälle tulee jonkin verran lisää riippuen siitä kuinka paljon parempi uusi tuote on. Varovainen minimiarvio siis tulisi siirtymästä, mutta ongelma on että joku kuitenkin nipottaa sellaisen perusteella, että hanke ei ole kannattava kun kerran määrät jäävät pieniksi -- riippumatta siitä että kyseessä on tarkoituksella varovainen arvio.

Ilman markkinatutkimusta tätä on vaikea kvantifioida uskottavasti, mutta loogisen järkeilyn perusteella pidän täysin uskottavana ja mahdollisena, että kysyntä olisi kohtuullisen suuri. Tätä tukenevat kokemukset muista maista. Ja loppujen lopuksi kyse on kuitenkin strategisesta hankkeesta.




> Pääradan viemistä lentokentän kautta vastustanevat linja-autoliitto (AirBus-palvelu romahtaa) sekä maakunnat osittain (vrt. Turusta kuuluneet kannanotot), koska sen pelätään heikentävän maakuntien lentoasemia. Ymmärrän sinänsä pelon ja maakuntien huolen. Osa maakunnista taas kannattaa pääradan vetämistä kentän kautta, Savon liitto ehdotti sitä jo 1990.Anterokin on varmaan sitä mieltä, että paine pk-seudulle on niin kova, että pakottava tarve radikaaleihin liikenneongelmien ratkaisuihin on valtava.


Minusta kannattaa kysyä onko liikennepolitiikan tarkoitus tuottaa yhteiskunnalle mahdollisimman hyvää (=tehokasta, palvelevaa, taloudellista, ympäristöystävällistä, uusia mahdollisuuksia luovaa jne.) liikennettä vai pelkästään suojella olemassaolevien toimijoiden taloudellisia intressejä (=kilpailunrajoituksia). Kukin toimija saa toki ajaa julkisuudessa omia etujaan, mutta on väärin luulla että Suomen etu on sama kuin linja-autoliiton jäsenyritysten etu. Ei pidä päästää pukkia kaalimaan vartijaksi.

Mitä maakuntien huoleen tulee, uskoisin että kyse on pitkälti siitä, että paikallispoliitikoilla ei ole riittävää näkemystä arvioida alueidensa etua pitkällä aikavälillä. Ei kai Turunkaan etu ole, että Turun lentoaseman liikennettä tuetaan kieltämällä liikenteelliset substituutit liittymälennolle. Jos liittymälento olisi oikeasti paras vaihtoehto, se eläisi riippumatta siitä onko korvaava junayhteys olemassa vai ei.

Tampereellakin jotkut ovat huolissaan Pirkkalan lentoaseman Helsingin-yhteyksistä, mutta tosiasiassa nyt jo on selvää, että Helsingin-liikenteen merkitys on vähenemään päin ja lentoaseman kohtalon ratkaisevat suorat ulkomaanyhteydet, joita on kohtuullisesti jo tarjolla. Tamperelaisten yritysten ja yksilöiden kannalta on loppujen lopuksi se ja sama onko kaupunki kansainvälisesti tavoitettavissa lentäen vai junalla, kunhan tavoitettavuus on mahdollisimman hyvällä tasolla (nopea ja tiheä yhteys).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Antero ja Vesa,
> --koko viesti--


Eli kaikki autotiet, jopa Tuusulan- ja Hämeenlinnanväylä, sekä Kehä III ja bussipysäkit lentoaseman lähistöllä tulee tunneliin, vai? Pakkohan niiden on, kun kerran kiskotkin tulee. Vähän on hatarat perusteet.

----------


## -Epex82-

Vesa, ko. tiet eivät kulje lentoasema-alueen lävitse. Jos kulkisivat, tunneli olisi ainoa vaihtoehto. Eikö tämä asia ole loppujen lopuksi aika yksinkertainen, koska lentoaseman asematasolle ei voi rakentaa raiteita tai yleisiä teitä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Ja mitä Janin kommenttiin tulee, olen samaa mieltä, kaikenlaiset linja-autoisännöitsijät ovat jo aloittaneet maakunnallisten raidehankkeiden vastustuksen, muistatteko mitä Paunu totesi kun oikoradan menestyksestä uutisoitiin. Retorisena kysymyksenä voi myös kysyä, että miksi "linjurit" vastustavat keskittettyä kaupunkien liikennesuunnittelua (kuten YTV). Niinpä.
Juuri siksi, että oma suu on lähimpänä. Linjurin etu ei aina ole yhteinen etu, sinäpä sen sanoit.
Tampereen kannalta lienee nimenomaan olennaisinta, että lähimmälle isolle kentälle pääsee nopeasti, eli juna tai lento käy. En usko, että Helsingin merkitys Pirkanmaalle vähenee, mutta kulkuneuvolla ei ehkä ole väliä. Tärkeintä,että siihen Delhin koneeseen ehtii ja jos kentälle menee juna 70min, niin se käynee myös businessmiehelle?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vesa, ko. tiet eivät kulje lentoasema-alueen lävitse. Jos kulkisivat, tunneli olisi ainoa vaihtoehto. Eikö tämä asia ole loppujen lopuksi aika yksinkertainen, koska lentoaseman asematasolle ei voi rakentaa raiteita tai yleisiä teitä.


Ja miksi ihmeessä kehäradan pitäisi kulkea alueen läpi? Eihän sen tarvitsisi kuin alittaa kiitotie 15/33 noin puolesta välistä. Ja ratikkana se voisi sujuvasti kiertääkin, mutta toki olisi parempi, että mutkat oiottaisiin tässäkin tapauksessa. Muu on aivan turhaa liioittelua, jos kerran autoteillekin löytyy tilaa.

Alittamiseen ei todellakaan tarvita kilometrien pituisiksi porattuja tunneleita, Yksinkertainen kiitotien alitukulku on monella lentokentällä tuttu näky. Itse näin tällaisen viimeksi Berliinin Tegelillä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tampereen kannalta lienee nimenomaan olennaisinta, että lähimmälle isolle kentälle pääsee nopeasti, eli juna tai lento käy. En usko, että Helsingin merkitys Pirkanmaalle vähenee, mutta kulkuneuvolla ei ehkä ole väliä. Tärkeintä,että siihen Delhin koneeseen ehtii ja jos kentälle menee juna 70min, niin se käynee myös businessmiehelle?


Juuri näin. Se Paunun bussi yli 2 tunnin matka-ajalla on vaan liian hidas useimpiin tarkoituksiin ja kiertelee pitkin kaikki Valkeakosket ja muut. Vähän päälle tunnin junamatka suoraan kentälle pesee jo vajaan puolen tunnin liittymälennonkin. Täytyy tosin muistaa, että vaikka Helsingin-lento lopetettaisiin, niin Pirkkalan suorat Tukholman- ja Kööpenhaminan-yhteydet jäisivät, samoin niiden kautta avautuvat jatkoyhteydet, jotka siten jatkaisivat kilpailua Helsingin yhteyksien kanssa. (Sekä tietysti se Ryanair.)

Eli joo, ei Helsingin asema mihinkään muutu mutta täytyy muistaa, ettei Helsinki nykyäänkään ole automaattisesti aurinkokunnan keskus koko muulle Suomelle. Joskus se on vain pakollinen kauttakulkupaikka, ja toisinaan se voidaan sivuuttaa kokonaan. Kyseessä on siis terve kilpailutilanne ja jos Finnair ja/tai Helsinki-Vantaa aikoo olla kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto, niin sitten näihin maaliikenneyhteyksiin kannattaa panostaa.

Ja paikkakuntien kannalta tietysti on sitä parempi mitä useampia laadukkaita kilpailevia yhteyksiä on tarjolla.

----------


## Makeone

Miksiköhän täällä puhutaan lentokentälle vietävästä pääradasta oikoratana? Se olisi OIKOrata jos se tuotaisiin esim. Jokelasta suoraan lentoasemalla ja edelleen keskuspuiston läpi ilmalaan, mutta tässä tapauksessa sitä oltaisiin lähinnä tuomassa kytömaalta lentoaseman kautta hiekkaharjuun, jolloin kyseessä on kyllä mutkarata, tosin ratageometrisesti varmastikkin nopea mutka, mutta kuitenkin. Jos tuo kytömaa - lentoasema - hiekkaharju vaihtoehto valittaisiin, niin pitäisikö kaukojunien pysähtyä lentoaseman lisäksi vielä tikkurilassakin?

----------


## Walle

> Miksiköhän täällä puhutaan lentokentälle vietävästä pääradasta oikoratana?


Eikö suunniteltu tai paremminkin visioitu linjaus (esim. RHK 2050 visio) ole ollut nimenomaan Pasilasta tunnelissa lentoasemalle ja sieltä Kytömaalle? On selvää, jos kaukoliikenteen rata lentoaseman kautta rakennetaan, sen pitää olla oikorata ja nopeuttaa myös matka-aikaa. Samalla se olisi, koko Etelä-Suomen kattavan, nykyistä nopeamman rataverkon ensimmäinen vaihe. Rata voisi haarautua lentoaseman jälkeen Kytömaalle Lahden oikoradalle ja Hyvinkäälle Tampereen suuntaan.

Tehdään siis mieluummin kokonaan uusi nopean liikenteen rata Helsingin ja Riihimäen välille, kuin lisää raiteita nykyisten viereen.

----------


## late-

> Osaako kukaan sanoa, onko maailmalla monta sellaista merkittävää lentokenttää joihon on ensin rakennettu kakojunayhteys, ja vasta vuosia myöhemmin, tai ei ollenkaan, paikallisjunayhteys tai metro joka on osa sen kaupunkiin jota kenttä palvelee, paikallista joukkoliikennettä?


Pitäisi varmaankin määritellä merkittävä lentokenttä, kaukojuna ja paikallisjuna.

Iso-Britannian kolmanneksi vilkkaimmalle lentokentälle Manchesteriin kulkee vain kaukojunia. Kutsuisin Manchesteria merkittäväksi lentokentäksi. Toki kaukojunat saapuvat kentälle Manchesterin kautta, joten ne palvelevat samalla paikallisia yhteyksiä.

----------


## walttu

> ...
> Ilman markkinatutkimusta tätä on vaikea kvantifioida uskottavasti, mutta loogisen järkeilyn perusteella pidän täysin uskottavana ja mahdollisena, että kysyntä olisi kohtuullisen suuri. Tätä tukenevat kokemukset muista maista. Ja loppujen lopuksi kyse on kuitenkin strategisesta hankkeesta.
> 
> Minusta kannattaa kysyä onko liikennepolitiikan tarkoitus tuottaa yhteiskunnalle mahdollisimman hyvää (=tehokasta, palvelevaa, taloudellista, ympäristöystävällistä, uusia mahdollisuuksia luovaa jne.) liikennettä vai pelkästään suojella olemassaolevien toimijoiden taloudellisia intressejä (=kilpailunrajoituksia).
> ...
> Mitä maakuntien huoleen tulee, uskoisin että kyse on pitkälti siitä, että paikallispoliitikoilla ei ole riittävää näkemystä arvioida alueidensa etua pitkällä aikavälillä.
> ...
> Tamperelaisten yritysten ja yksilöiden kannalta on loppujen lopuksi se ja sama onko kaupunki kansainvälisesti tavoitettavissa lentäen vai junalla, kunhan tavoitettavuus on mahdollisimman hyvällä tasolla (nopea ja tiheä yhteys).


Samaa mieltä. Mielestäni valtion tulisi panostaa enemmän suurimpien kaupunkien, satamien ja lento-asemien välisten mahdollisimman nopeiden ja kestävän kehityksen mukaisten yhteyksien rakentamiseen(ts. yleensä aina raideyhteys) selvittämällä tarkasti mm. elinkaarimallin mukaisen rahoituksen hyväksikäytön. Nämä hankkeet(kuten lentokentän kaukoliikenneyhteys, ELSA, HELI) ovat pitkälti strategisia ja niiden hyödyt kerrannaisvaikutuksiineen kasautuvat pitkällä aikavälillä laajalle alueelle. Näin ollen kokonaishyötyjä on vaikea mitata tarkasti, ja jos katsotaan suppeasti jonkin tietyn alueen hyötyjä tai kustannussäästöjä liian lyhyellä tähtäimellä voidaan tulla vääriin johtopäätöksiin hankkeiden kannattavuudesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pitäisi varmaankin määritellä merkittävä lentokenttä, kaukojuna ja paikallisjuna.


Kelpaakos nämä mitenkään:Tukholma: Arlanda Express. Se ei ainakaan ole paikallisjuna, vai?Oslo: En muista junan nimeä, mutta erityinen lentokenttäjuna kumminkin.Düsseldorf: Asema on päärata-asema, ja aina kun olen sieltä junaan mennyt, olen mennyt kaukojunaan. Ainakin omasta mielestäni, mutta mitäs ne Regiot sitten jonkun muun mielestä ovat? IC:t varmaan ovat kaikkien mielestä kaukojunia.Amsterdam: Enimmäkseen sinne näyttäisi menevän kaukojunia. Ainakin kesällä, kun katseltiin, miten sinne päästiin kaupungilta.Kööpenhamina: Lentokentältä kulkevat junat eivät vie Köpiksen keskustaan, vaan jonnekin kauemmaksi - tai Ruotsiin? Nyt kentälle on tosin rakennettu automaattimopometro, mutta sitä ei voi nimittää paikallisjunaksi.Frankfurt? Sinne olen matkustanut aikanaan legendaarisella Lufthansa Airport Expressillä. Unohtumaton kokemus, jota ei enää voi saada.
Enkä ihmettele tätä käytäntöä lainkaan. Lentokentän matkustajat haluavat usein kenttäkaupungin keskustaan, eivät lähiöihin. Keskustassa on tavallisesti eniten hotelleja, ja matka sujuu usein nopeammin ottamalla taksi rautatieasemalta eikä lentokentältä.

Lentomatkustajien sotkeminen ruuhka-aikojen paikallisjuniin ei ole kovin fiksua, kun junissa on ahdasta jo ilman lentomatkustajia ja heidän matkalaukkujaan. Tätä ongelmlaa tosin ei todellakaan tule Marjaradan kanssa, jossa tarjoillaan ylikapasiteettia toisin kuin yleensä maailman paikallisjunissa.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Frankfurt ei kelpaa esimerkiksi, Frankfurtiin rakennettiin jo vuosikymmeniä sitten ensin S-Bahn ja nk AiRail-terminaali, eli pikajunaterminaali avautui vasta 2000-luvulla.
Tukholma ja Oslo ovat myös siksi hiukan huonoja esimerkkejä, että Oslon kenttä on todella kaukana ja Flytoget palvelee vain keskellä ei mitään olevaa kenttää. Tukholmassa on sama juttu Arlanda Expressin kanssa, ympärillä ei ole asutusta samassa mittakaavassa. Vastaavasti Tukholmassa on joka puolelle paikallisjunia, jotka kattavat ympäryskuntien palvelun. Suora yhteys Pasilasta ei mahdollistaisi Kivistön tai Aviapoliksen maankäyttöä eikä vähentäisi bussiliikennettä pk-seudulla ja huonontaisi Vantaan mahdollisuuksia tukeutua syöttöliikenteeseen. Mutta kuten totesit itse, projektit ovat aivan erilaisia.Damia en tunne, mutta tuttu sanoi, että kentälle menee paikallisjuna/metro/ratikka.. tai joku vastaava "hidas". Kyllä paikallisjuna (Dresden, Pariisi, Berliini) on aika yleinen keino mennä kentälle.
Köpiksen metro on muuten tosi hieno  :Laughing:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kelpaakos nämä mitenkään:
> -Tukholma: Arlanda Express. Se ei ainakaan ole paikallisjuna, vai?
> -Oslo: En muista junan nimeä, mutta erityinen lentokenttäjuna kumminkin.


Nämä en hyväksy vastaukseksi, koska ns lentokenttäjunat jotka menevät pelkästään kentälle, eivätkä jatka muualle maakuntiin, ovat luonteeltaan paikallisia.




> -Düsseldorf: Asema on päärata-asema, ja aina kun olen sieltä junaan mennyt, olen mennyt kaukojunaan. Ainakin omasta mielestäni, mutta mitäs ne Regiot sitten jonkun muun mielestä ovat? IC:t varmaan ovat kaikkien mielestä kaukojunia.


Tämän hyväksyn, jos Düsseldorfin lentokentälle ei mene S-Bahn, tai jos S-Bahn tuli vasta paljon myöhemmin kuin kaukojunat. Samoin Laten vastaus Manchesteristä hyväksyn.




> -Amsterdam: Enimmäkseen sinne näyttäisi menevän kaukojunia. Ainakin kesällä, kun katseltiin, miten sinne päästiin kaupungilta.


Hyväksyn varauksella vastaukseksi koska Hollannissa ei ole tarkaa erottelua kaupunki-, paikallis- ja kaukojunien välillä, kaikki kotimaan liikenteen junat ovat taajamajunan tyyppisiä, koska etäsyydet ovat lyhyet. Ainoat oikeat kaukojunat Hollannissa ovat kansainväliset junat. 




> -Kööpenhamina: Lentokentältä kulkevat junat eivät vie Köpiksen keskustaan, vaan jonnekin kauemmaksi - tai Ruotsiin? Nyt kentälle on tosin rakennettu automaattimopometro, mutta sitä ei voi nimittää paikallisjunaksi.


Köpis hyväksytään vastaukseksi. Tosin ei tainnut mennä monta vuotta metron valmistumiseen. 




> -Frankfurt? Sinne olen matkustanut aikanaan legendaarisella Lufthansa Airport Expressillä. Unohtumaton kokemus, jota ei enää voi saada.


Ei hyväksytä vastaukseksi. Frankfurtin lentokentälle on aina kulkenut myös S-Bahn.




> Enkä ihmettele tätä käytäntöä lainkaan. Lentokentän matkustajat haluavat usein kenttäkaupungin keskustaan, eivät lähiöihin. Keskustassa on tavallisesti eniten hotelleja, ja matka sujuu usein nopeammin ottamalla taksi rautatieasemalta eikä lentokentältä.


Jos Hki-Vataalle rakennettaisiin todella vain kaukojunia varten oikorata, jossa pohjoisen ja itään kulkevat kaukojunat, joihin vaaditaan aika kallis lisämaksu, pysähtyisivät, niin millä sitten Helsingin hotelleista sekä itse paikkakuntalaiset, eli sellaiset kuin sinä ja minä, pitäsi kentälle kulkea? Eikö se aiheuta tungosta junissa kanssa kun samaan junaan änkee sekä kentälle että Tamperelle tai Savoon menijöitä?

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Suora yhteys Pasilasta ei mahdollistaisi Kivistön tai Aviapoliksen maankäyttöä eikä vähentäisi bussiliikennettä pk-seudulla ja huonontaisi Vantaan mahdollisuuksia tukeutua syöttöliikenteeseen.


Tästä tullaankin ydinkysymykseen eli mitä tarkoitusta varten ratayhteyttä suunnitellaan.

Tarvitaanko se siksi, että lentokentältä tai Helsingin keskustasta pääsisi Aviapolikseen? Vai siksi että halutaan yhdistää lentoasema valtakunnan rataverkkoon?

Jos vastaus on ensimmäinen, kyseessä on puhtaasti paikallinen kiinteistökehityshanke. (En sano ettei sellaisesta voisi olla jotakin hyötyä mutta täytyy kysyä kuinka paljon ja kenelle.) Jos taas jälkimmäinen, niin sitten puhutaan oikeasti lento- ja muun liikenteen korvaamisesta junaliikenteellä sekä valtakunnallisesti tasapainoisen aluekehityksen tukemisesta, mikä on kokoluokkaa eri asia.

Sitä silmänkääntötemppua julkisuudessa on yritetty, että oikeasti tavoitellaan ensimmäistä tavoitetta mutta perustellaan sitä jälkimmäisellä tavoitteella. Ongelma vaan on, että jälkimmäinen tavoite ei hyödy mitään esitetystä ratkaisusta (kehärata) vaan olemassa on parempi vaihtoehto (lentoaseman oikorata, jos sitä niin halutaan kutsua), jolta esitetyn ratkaisun toteuttaminen söisi budjettiresurssit.

Ratkaisu on, että jos kehärata väen vängällä halutaan, niin sen tarvitsijat maksakoot sen itse. Valtion rahoitusta saisi myöntää korkeintaan sen verran kuin täysin paikallisiin raideliikennehankkeisiin yleensä. Tosin silloinkin kannattaisi analysoida voitaisiinko samat hyödyt saavuttaa kevyemmällä ratkaisulla, jolloin myös paikallisten veronmaksajien rahoja säästyisi. Käsitykseni mukaan tosin kehäradan houkuttavuus Vantaan kannalta johtuu juuri siitä että vaikka ratkaisu on kallis ja suboptimaalinen, muut maksavat pääosan sen toteutuksesta. Selkeästi järjetöntä tuhlausta yhteiskunnan kannalta kokonaisuutena tarkastellen.

Pääradan oikaisu puolestaan hyödyttäisi valtakuntaa laajemmin, jolloin valtion rahoitusosuus voisi puolestani olla vaikka 100 %.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tukholma: ...Oslo: ...Düsseldorf: ...Amsterdam: ...Kööpenhamina: ...Frankfurt? ...


Rainer varmaan itse osaa kertoa, mitä tarkoitti kysymyksellään ja mitä hän ajoi sillä takaa, mutta ainakaan kaikki noista ei täytä kysymyksen tunnusmerkkejä. Sekä Düsseldorfin että Frankfurtin lentokentille tehtiin S-Bahn ennen kaukoliikenteen asemaa (ja Düsseldorfissa kaukoliikenteen asema on sen verran kaukana itse terminaalista, että sinne tarvitaan liityntäkuljetus, kun taas S-Bahnin asema on suoraan terminaalin alla).

Tukholman tapauksessa kysymyksessä on vain lentokenttää varten tehty rata, joten normaaliksi kaukoliikenteeksikään sitä ei voi kutsua.

Oslon, Amsterdamin ja Kööpenhaminan (samoin kun monet muutkin Euroopan lentokentät) voi kyllä laskea kaukoliikenteen asemiksi, vaikka toki niille ajetaan paikallisjuniakin. Jos meilläkin päärata siirrettäisiin kulkemaan lentokentän kautta, niin eiköhän sielläkin ajettaisi myös paikallisjunia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos Hki-Vataalle rakennettaisiin todella vain kaukojunia varten oikorata, jossa pohjoisen ja itään kulkevat kaukojunat, joihin vaaditaan aika kallis lisämaksu, pysähtyisivät, niin millä sitten Helsingin hotelleista sekä itse paikkakuntalaiset, eli sellaiset kuin sinä ja minä, pitäsi kentälle kulkea? Eikö se aiheuta tungosta junissa kanssa kun samaan junaan änkee sekä kentälle että Tamperelle tai Savoon menijöitä?


Tätä on käsitelty foorumilla ennenkin, mutta kerrataan.

Jos rata rakennetaan ja sen kautta ajetaan kaukojunat, niin eihän kukaan sano, ettei sitä voi käyttää soveltuvin osin myös (lähinnä pidempimatkaiselle) paikallisliikenteelle, sikäli kuin kapasiteetti antaa myöten. Pasilan ja lentoaseman välille ei välttämättä kannattaisi suunnitella asemia (tästäkin tietysti voi keskustella) vaan nämä paikallisjunat ajaisivat suunnilleen samalla nopeudella kuin samalla suhteellisen lyhyellä rataosalla ajavat Pendolinot ja IC:t, jolloin kapasiteetti saataisiin hyödynnettyä tehokkaasti. Paikallisjunat voisivat jatkaa lentoasemalta pohjoiseen tai sitten olla lentoasemaexpress-tyyppisiä. Lentoasemalle voisi tietenkin rakentaa enemmän kuin kaksi laituria jolloin seisonta-aika laiturilla ei verottaisi rataosan kapasiteettia.

Suurin osa paikallisliikenteestä jäisi nykyiselle radalle, jonka kapasiteetti riittäisi myös liikenteen lisäämiseen nykyisestä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tätä on käsitelty foorumilla ennenkin, mutta kerrataan.


Niin on.




> Jos rata rakennetaan ja sen kautta ajetaan kaukojunat, niin eihän kukaan sano, ettei sitä voi käyttää soveltuvin osin myös (lähinnä pidempimatkaiselle) paikallisliikenteelle, sikäli kuin kapasiteetti antaa myöten. Pasilan ja lentoaseman välille ei välttämättä kannattaisi suunnitella asemia (tästäkin tietysti voi keskustella) vaan nämä paikallisjunat ajaisivat suunnilleen samalla nopeudella kuin samalla suhteellisen lyhyellä rataosalla ajavat Pendolinot ja IC:t, jolloin kapasiteetti saataisiin hyödynnettyä tehokkaasti. Paikallisjunat voisivat jatkaa lentoasemalta pohjoiseen tai sitten olla lentoasemaexpress-tyyppisiä. Lentoasemalle voisi tietenkin rakentaa enemmän kuin kaksi laituria jolloin seisonta-aika laiturilla ei verottaisi rataosan kapasiteettia.


Jos tällainen rata ylipäänsä rakennetaan, niin kyllä kannattaisi pari asemaa myös Pasilan ja lentokentän väliin rakentaa. Tai ainakin yksi  Jumbon/Kartanonkosken seutua palvelemaan. Kaukojunilla on varaa ajaa vähän hitaammin kuin kahtasataa lyhyehkö alkumatka kentälle. Vrt nykyisinkin kaukojunilla on varattu Pasilasta Tikkurilaan matka-ajaksi 9-10 minuuttia, mikä tiputtaa keskinopeuden 80 km/h:hon.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rainer varmaan itse osaa kertoa, mitä tarkoitti kysymyksellään ja mitä hän ajoi sillä takaa, .


Mitä ajan takaa on se, että ihmettelen onko missään päin maailmaa merkittävä lentokenttä jonne olisi joskus rakennettu kaukojunien rautatieasema jolla eivät pysähdy paikallis- tai erilliset lentokenttäjunat jotka vievät siihen kaupunkiin jota kentän on tarkoitus palvella. Onko Hki-Vantaa luonteeltaan sellainen että kulkeminen sieltä Helsinkiin olisi vähemmän tärkeätä kuin kulkeminen kentältä maakuntiin?

Tähän asti listalta löytyi siis vain Manchester. 

Kerran näytetiin telkkarissa pätkä Ranskasta jostain uudesta TGV-radan päälle rakennetusta futuristisesta lentokenttäasemasta, mutta en muista mistä kaupungista oli kysymys. 

Joskus takavuosina Wienin kenttä oli sellainen että sieltä ei ollut kunnollista paikallisjunaliikennettä kaupunkiin, mutta kentän läheisyydessä oli joku vanha rautatieasema jossa jotkut kaukojunat pysähtyivät. En tiedä miten tilanne on nyt, mutta kuvittelisin että on korjaantunut. 

Tällaisia ratkaisuja kuvittelisi olleen melko yleisiä myös entisessä Neuvostoliitossa ja itäblokissa, koska näiden lentokentille oli usein jonkinlainen raide lentokoneiden polttoainehuoltoa varten, ja sen yhteydessä jonkinlainen rautatieasemakin kauko- tai taajamajunia varten, jota ehkä paikalliset ja kentällä työssäkäyvät käyttivät, mutta varsinainen lentomatkustajien kuskaaminen kentältä kaupunkiin näissä maissa joissa viisumi oli enemmän tai vähemmän pakollinen, tapahtui aina bussilla, inturistin oppaan tiukan katseen alla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Jos Hki-Vataalle rakennettaisiin todella vain kaukojunia varten oikorata, jossa pohjoisen ja itään kulkevat kaukojunat, joihin vaaditaan aika kallis lisämaksu, pysähtyisivät, niin millä sitten Helsingin hotelleista sekä itse paikkakuntalaiset, eli sellaiset kuin sinä ja minä, pitäsi kentälle kulkea? Eikö se aiheuta tungosta junissa kanssa kun samaan junaan änkee sekä kentälle että Tamperelle tai Savoon menijöitä?


Nykyisellä YTV:n harjoittamalla tariffipolitiikalla Helsingistä ei voisi kaukojunilla matkustaa lentokentälle sillä "seutulippu ei kelpaa". Maakunnista ja maakuntiin suuntautuvilla matkoilla kaukojunat olisivat sallittuja myös lentoasemalta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nykyisellä YTV:n harjoittamalla tariffipolitiikalla Helsingistä ei voisi kaukojunilla matkustaa lentokentälle sillä "seutulippu ei kelpaa". Maakunnista ja maakuntiin suuntautuvilla matkoilla kaukojunat olisivat sallittuja myös lentoasemalta.


Matkustaminen YTV:n sisällä kaukojunilla on mahdollista mutta vain VR:n lipuilla ja hinnat ovat nämä: 
-HKI-Tikkurila IC-juna: 7,10 
-HKI-Tikkurila Pendolino: 11,30 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kerran näytetiin telkkarissa pätkä Ranskasta jostain uudesta TGV-radan päälle rakennetusta futuristisesta lentokenttäasemasta, mutta en muista mistä kaupungista oli kysymys


Tämä voisi sopia Pariisin Charles de Gaullen kenttään, mutta veikkaan että tarkoitat Lyon-Satolas -kenttää, joka on samalla tavalla kytketty TGV-verkkoon. Muistaakseni Lyonissa on suunnitteilla ratikka keskustasta lentokentälle ja tuo TGV tosiaan menee kokonaan kaupungin ohi. Lyonin keskustaan (Lyon-Perrache eli kaupungin päärautatieasema) pääsee toki myös TGV:llä, mutta nuo junat eivät jatka eteenpäin.

Eli vastaus kysymykseesi olisi että ainakin Lyonissa näin on tehty.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Matkustaminen YTV:n sisällä kaukojunilla on mahdollista mutta vain VR:n lipuilla ja hinnat ovat nämä: 
> -HKI-Tikkurila IC-juna: 7,10 
> -HKI-Tikkurila Pendolino: 11,30 


Miten tuollaisen lipun muuten voi ostaa? Junamaatti tarjoaa automaattisesti seutulippua jos matkan alku- ja loppuasema ovat YTV-alueella.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos tällainen rata ylipäänsä rakennetaan, niin kyllä kannattaisi pari asemaa myös Pasilan ja lentokentän väliin rakentaa. Tai ainakin yksi  Jumbon/Kartanonkosken seutua palvelemaan. Kaukojunilla on varaa ajaa vähän hitaammin kuin kahtasataa lyhyehkö alkumatka kentälle. Vrt nykyisinkin kaukojunilla on varattu Pasilasta Tikkurilaan matka-ajaksi 9-10 minuuttia, mikä tiputtaa keskinopeuden 80 km/h:hon.


Lähtisin siitä olettamuksesta, että jatkossakin mahdollista lentoaseman oikorataa hyödyntäisivät pää- ja oikoradan kaukoliikennejunat. Esim. Turkuun menevän radan uutta linjausta ei mielestäni ole syytä vetää lentoaseman kautta.

Tämän lähtöoletuksen valossa Helsinki-lentoasema välille mahtuu hyvinkin n. 15-20 minuutin vuorovälillä operoivaa lähiliikennettä, kunhan kauko- ja lähiliikenteen aikatauluja vähän viilataan näiltä osin yhteensopiviksi, ja väliasemien määrä pidetään riittävän pienenä.

Lähiliikenteelle laittaisin kaksi omaa asemaa kyseiselle yhteysvälille. Maunula ja Vantaanportti. Maunula toimisi mm. vaihtoasemana raidejokerille. Vantaanportti puolestaan toimisi vaihtoaasemana Myyrmäen suunnan ja Tikkurilan suunnan yhdistävälle pikaratikalle. -Myyrmäki-Vantaanportti-Tikkurila- - ratikkaradan vuoroista puolet kummastakin suunnasta ajettaisiin Vantaanportilta Aviapoliksen kautta lentoasemalla. Toinen puolikas vuoroista eivät käy lentoasemalla, vaan ajaisivat suoraa linjaa Vantaanportin kautta Myyrmäen/Tikkurilan suuntaan.

Lentoaseman ja Kytömaan välillä voisi lähiliikenne jatkua joidenkin vuorojen osalta, mikäli aikataulut antavat myöten, palvellen esim. Riihikallion ja Hyrylän asemia. 

Edellä esitetty vaihtoehto ei sisällä tarpeettoman kehäradan rakentamista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten tuollaisen lipun muuten voi ostaa? Junamaatti tarjoaa automaattisesti seutulippua jos matkan alku- ja loppuasema ovat YTV-alueella.


Kuvittelisin että aseman lipunmyynnistä, mutta kaukojunan konnarilta suoraan voi ainakin ostaa. Silloin siihen tulee toik lisämaksu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli vastaus kysymykseesi olisi että ainakin Lyonissa näin on tehty.


Lyon se luultavasti oli.

t. Rainer

----------


## -Epex82-

On selvää, että kehärata palvelee pääosin pk-seudun kehitystä, mutta oman sekä monen muun käsityksen mukaan pk-seudun kehitys on myös koko maan etu. Tiukka paikallisuuden erottaminen olisi kaikissa hankkeissa aika hankalaa, Tampereen läntinen kehätie on valtakunnallinen hanke,tai sitä mainostetaan sellaisena, mutta käyttäjät taitavat enimmäkseen olla Pirkanmaalla. Sama juttu on monessa muussa hankkeessa. Ei edes Lahden oikorata hyödyttänyt kaikkia. Oman näkemykseni mukaan kehärata parantaa lentoaseman saavutettavuutta myös pääradalta ja ainakin matka-aika on lyhyempi. Teoriassahan kaikki joukkoliikenteen tukeminen on pk-seudulla paikallista, koska käyttäjät ovat täällä, joten kriteeri _paikallisuus_ on mielestäni hiukan suppea.
Voidaan myös tietysti ajatella, että valtio saa rahansa takaisin pk-seudun kehittämisen myötä ja siitä olen varma, että maamme päälentoasemaa ei ole varaa jättää ilman kehittämistä. Kyse ei ole mistään "Aurinkokunnan keskipisteestä", vaan siitä realiteetista, että Hki-Vantaan on aivan omassa kokoluokassaan verrattuna muihin ja samanlaisia ei Suomeen mahdu kuin yksi. 

Vaihtoehtojen vertailu on kuitenkin vaikeaa, koska pitäisi myös selvittää (=tietää) kuinka paljon on käyttäjiä pikajunayhteydelle kentälle. Iitse uskon, että niitä varmaan on, mutta en kehärataakaan pidä tarpeettomana. Vantaa osallistuu merkittävällä panoksella rakentamiseen, maakunnissa ei taideta tieinvestointeihin samalla määrin osallistua, vaikka olisivat "paikallisia".

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos Hki-Vataalle rakennettaisiin todella vain kaukojunia varten oikorata, jossa pohjoisen ja itään kulkevat kaukojunat, joihin vaaditaan aika kallis lisämaksu, pysähtyisivät, niin millä sitten Helsingin hotelleista sekä itse paikkakuntalaiset, eli sellaiset kuin sinä ja minä, pitäsi kentälle kulkea? Eikö se aiheuta tungosta junissa kanssa kun samaan junaan änkee sekä kentälle että Tamperelle tai Savoon menijöitä?


Kaikki muut paitsi kaukojunien matkustajat pääsevät lentokentälle ihan samalla tavalla kuin nytkin. Esimerkiksi minä täältä Itä-Helsingistä matkustaisin edelleen bussilla, joka menee lentokentälle, en metrolla, joka menee Helsinkiin. Emme me muut aiheuta tungosta juniin nytkään, miksi tekisimme niin tulevaisuudessa?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaihtoehtojen vertailu on kuitenkin vaikeaa, koska pitäisi myös selvittää (=tietää) kuinka paljon on käyttäjiä pikajunayhteydelle kentälle. Iitse uskon, että niitä varmaan on...


Lentomatkustajien kulkutavoista lentokentälle on tehty selvityksiä. Ne voi kaivaa esille niin sitten on tietoa, ei tarvitse uskoa.  :Smile:  Eiköhän löydy netistäkin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaikki muut paitsi kaukojunien matkustajat pääsevät lentokentälle ihan samalla tavalla kuin nytkin. Esimerkiksi minä täältä Itä-Helsingistä matkustaisin edelleen bussilla, joka menee lentokentälle, en metrolla, joka menee Helsinkiin. Emme me muut aiheuta tungosta juniin nytkään, miksi tekisimme niin tulevaisuudessa?


Mun mielestäni se on aika nurinkurista ajattelua, että Vantaan kentälle pitäisi rakentaa oikorata vain kaukojunia varten, ja jos helsinkiläinen halua päästä bussia nopeamin junalla kentälle, siitä pitäisi maksaa 11,30 .

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mun mielestäni se on aika nurinkurista ajattelua, että Vantaan kentälle pitäisi rakentaa oikorata vain kaukojunia varten, ja jos helsinkiläinen halua päästä bussia nopeamin junalla kentälle, siitä pitäisi maksaa 11,30 .


Matkan hinnoitteluhan ei ole kiinni siitä, minkälainen rata rakennetaan. Hinnoittelu on esim. liikennelupaehto.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Matkan hinnoitteluhan ei ole kiinni siitä, minkälainen rata rakennetaan. Hinnoittelu on esim. liikennelupaehto.


Tarkoitatko että radan rakentaja ja omistaja voi määrätä että Helsingin asemalta on päästävä kentälle esim 6 eurolla? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoitatko että radan rakentaja ja omistaja voi määrätä että Helsingin asemalta on päästävä kentälle esim 6 eurolla?


Henkilöliikenne säilynee luvanvaraisena tulevaisuudessakin. Radat ovat viranomaisten hallinnassa, ja viranomainen myöntää liikennöintiluvan. Lentokentän kautta kulkevalle liikenteelle voi viranomainen niin halutessaan määrätä, että junissa on voitava matkustaa määrätyillä lipputyypeillä. Tietenkin kaikesta liikenteestä maksetaan liikennöitsijälle korvaus.

Jos esim. VR Oy:tä ei huvita hyväksyä seutulippua junissaan tuolle välille, ehkä se tyytyy ajamaan vanhaa rataa ohi lentokentän. Luulen, että Mikkojen junat Oy ja monet muut mielellään tekevät tulosta lentokentän kautta kulkevin junin ja ottavat vastaan myös sen ylimääräisen ja lisäkustannuksia aiheuttamattoman tulon lentokentälle matkustavista.

Onneksi on kilpailua rautateiden henkilöliikenteessä, ettei tarvi hyppiä yhden pillin mukaan!

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onneksi on kilpailua rautateiden henkilöliikenteessä, ettei tarvi hyppiä yhden pillin mukaan!


Ööh, olenko menettänyt muistini? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Matkustaminen YTV:n sisällä kaukojunilla on mahdollista mutta vain VR:n lipuilla ja hinnat ovat nämä: 
> -HKI-Tikkurila IC-juna: 7,10 
> -HKI-Tikkurila Pendolino: 11,30 





> Kuvittelisin että aseman lipunmyynnistä, mutta kaukojunan konnarilta suoraan voi ainakin ostaa. Silloin siihen tulee toik lisämaksu.


Siis palvelumaksun kera Helsinki-Tikkurila IC:llä 10,10 e ja Pendolinolla 17,30 e?
Aseman lipputoimistosta kai saisi ilman "palvelumaksua"?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siis palvelumaksun kera Helsinki-Tikkurila IC:llä 10,10 e ja Pendolinolla 17,30 e?
> Aseman lipputoimistosta kai saisi ilman "palvelumaksua"?


Ei kai asia selviä muuten kuin kysymällä. VR:n matkahaku näyttää nuo hinnat kun on ensin osoittanut hiirellä haluamansa junayhteyden rivin kohdalla  painiketta "Hae hinta". Minkä takia ne yhteydet ja lippujen hinnat ylipäänsä näytetään matkahaussa jos niitä ei saa ostaa?

Siihen aikaan kun minulla oli vielä VR:n vapaalippu, ja asuin Vantalla, matkustin joskus kaukojunilla Tiksistä Helsinkiin jos sellainen sattui tulemaan. Enkä ollut ainoa. Joskus kyytiin nousi samaan aikaa jokin ulkopuolinen, joka varmasti tiesi että seutulippu ei kelpaa, mutta leikki tietämätöntä kun konnari tuli tarkistamaan.  Kun kuuli sivusta vähän äänekkääksi nousseen kekustelun, sai kuulla että hinta oli siihen aikaan, n 3 vuotta sitten, 7 euroa konnarilta ostettuna pikajunassa. Pikajunan hinta nykyisin matkahaun mukaan on 5,70 euroa, joten kai siihen sisältyi silloin se palvelumaksu.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ööh, olenko menettänyt muistini?


Kyllä vaan, tulevaisuusmuistin.  :Smile:  Eihän kaukojunalla pääse tällä hetkellä lentokentälle, vaikka pohditkin, mitä se maksaa. Sitten kun pääsee, rataverkollekin on vapaa pääsy eli junaopertaattorit voi kilpailuttaa.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

En ole löytänyt netistä, tai en oikeastaan ole hakenutkaan aktiivisesti. Syy on kuitenkin se, että oman käsitykseni mukaan missään ei ole koskaan virallisesti selvitetty pikajunayhteyttä kentälle, ehkä jossain VR:n tai RHK:n kassakaapissa on joku paperi. Kehäradasta on tämä:
http://www.keharata.net/Keharata_lii...s_paivitys.pdf

Sen mukaan (s.17) kehäradan asemista Kivistön jälkeen lentoaseman asema on käytetyin, matkustajia 13870 per vuorokausi, joista lentomatkustajia 9490.

----------


## Kani

Helsinki-Vantaa on paitsi Vantaalla sijaitseva Helsingin lentoasema, myös koko Suomen laajasti käyttämä lähtöpaikka ulkomaanmatkoille. Sen takia on täysin selvää, että jos kentälle tehdään rata, sillä tulee liikennöidä kaukojunia. Pelkkien paikallismatkustajien takia ei lentokentän yhteyttä kannata puuhata, koska hyödyt jäävät silloin vajaasti käytetyiksi.

Jos ja kun ilmastopolitiikka aikanaan pakottaa vähentämään lyhyen matkan syöttölentoja, silloin tarvitaan suoria junayhteyksiä kentältä maakuntakeskuksiin.

----------


## -Epex82-

Hesari tänään:

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135234067840

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135234067848

Upea uutinen kerrassaan, ihanaa, että asiat etenevät dynaamisesti ja Helsinki saa kaipaamansa yhteyden lentoasemalle!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hesari tänään: [...] Upea uutinen kerrassaan, ihanaa, että asiat etenevät dynaamisesti ja Helsinki saa kaipaamansa yhteyden lentoasemalle!!!


Tarkkaan ottaenhan tuolla vain sanotaan, että asioita valmistellaan eikä päätöksiä vielä ole tehty. Maalailemalla yritetään vain saada aikaan vaikutelma, että homma on niin pitkällä ettei siihen enää voi/kannata yrittää vaikuttaa -- ikäänkuin kaikki olisi jo päätetty vaikkei olekaan.

Vielä olisi mahdollisuus lobata järkevämmän ratkaisun puolesta.

----------


## Murzu

> Hesari tänään:
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135234067840
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135234067848
> 
> Upea uutinen kerrassaan, ihanaa, että asiat etenevät dynaamisesti ja Helsinki saa kaipaamansa yhteyden lentoasemalle!!!


Niin, moneskohan kerta tämä on kun HS:n sivuilta löytyy kuva kehäradasta, ja artikkeli kaikesta mahdollisesta kehärataan liittyvästä. Ilmiö on toistunut ainakin 2:n viimeisen vuoden aikana kymmeniä kertoja, tasaisin välein artikkeli samasta aiheesta, kehäradasta. Ei mitään uutta, sama juttu länsimetron kohdalla. Artikkeleja suolletaan kuukauden välein, jotta ei pääsisi unohtumaan. Mutta siltikään ei ole metriäkään rataa tehty, saati edes pohjia kaivettu. Artikkeleja on sentään pukannut jo vuosia... Kuinkahan monta vuotta HS:n pitää vielä julkaista samoja artikkeleja, hieman eri kuvilla, jotta ratoja edes joskus aletaan rakentamaan?

----------


## Murzu

> Helsinki-Vantaa on paitsi Vantaalla sijaitseva Helsingin lentoasema, myös koko Suomen laajasti käyttämä lähtöpaikka ulkomaanmatkoille. Sen takia on täysin selvää, että jos kentälle tehdään rata, sillä tulee liikennöidä kaukojunia. Pelkkien paikallismatkustajien takia ei lentokentän yhteyttä kannata puuhata, koska hyödyt jäävät silloin vajaasti käytetyiksi.
> 
> Jos ja kun ilmastopolitiikka aikanaan pakottaa vähentämään lyhyen matkan syöttölentoja, silloin tarvitaan suoria junayhteyksiä kentältä maakuntakeskuksiin.


Kyllä kaukojunat on paras ajaa nykyistä reittiä Tikkurilaan ja Helsinkiin. Kaukojunan matkustajista suurin osa poistuu Pasilassa ja Helsingissä. Tietyistä aamun IC2-junien matkustajista on menossa ehkä normaalia suurempi määrä lentokentälle, mutta silti valtaosan päämäärä on Helsinki. 

Kyllä Tikkurila on hyvä vaihtopaikka lentokentälle, jos vain tuleva matkakeskus suunnitellaan siten, että vaihto tulee mahdollisimman helpoksi ja esteettömäksi. Itse olen sen kannalla, että lentokentälle ajettaisiin M/I-junien lisäksi myös XPRESS-tyyppisiä junia. M/I-junia voisi liikennöidä 10min välen nykyiseen tapaan. Ja XPRESS-junat esim 2-3 junaa tunnissa. Ne voitaisiin optimoida kaukojunien vaihtoyhteydeksi lentokentälle. XPRESS-juna kulkisi päärataa Helsingistä Tikkurilaan, jolloin vaihtokin onnistuisi siten ettei tarvitsisi portaissa koluta kaupunkiraiteille, vaan vaihto tapahtuisi samalla laiturilla muutamalla askeleella. XPRESS-juna lähtisi Helsingistä, ja pysähtyisi ainoastaan Pasilassa ja Tikkurilassa, ennen lentoasemaa. Matka-aika voisi olla jopa vain 19min Helsingistä lentokentälle.

M/I-junat palvelisivat paikallisia liikkujia, jotka tulisivat väliasemilta, esim Pukinmäestä Aviapolikseen, tai Martinlaaksosta Lentoasemalle. XPRESS-junat taas antaisivat mahdollisuuden päästä nopeasti Pasilasta tai Helsingistä Lentoasemalle. Sekä lisäksi toimia muun Suomen vaihtoyhteytenä lentokentälle, 6 minuutin matka-ajalla ilman välipysähdyksiä Tikkurilasta lentokentälle. Ja miettikääpä Pasilasta 14min lentokentälle, ei taitaisi taksikaan ehtiä tuohon aikaan.

Toivottavasti vain XPRESS-tyypin juna otettaisiin mukaan suunnitteluun, vielä on epävarmaa ajetaanko vain hitaita junia. Hitaiden junien ongelma on vain se, että matka-aika pysyy pitkänä, sekä vaihto Tikkurilassa edellyttää portaikossa ramppaamista, ei hyvä. Mutta katsotaan, luulenpa että suunnitelmat tarkentuvat vielä moneen otteeseen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyllä kaukojunat on paras ajaa nykyistä reittiä Tikkurilaan ja Helsinkiin. Kaukojunan matkustajista suurin osa poistuu Pasilassa ja Helsingissä. Tietyistä aamun IC2-junien matkustajista on menossa ehkä normaalia suurempi määrä lentokentälle, mutta silti valtaosan päämäärä on Helsinki.


Nykyisistä matkustajamääristä ei voi päätellä mitään siitä, millainen matkustajavolyymi lentoasemalle tulisi jos rata menisi suoraan sinne. Sitäpaitsi esitetty rataoikaisu ei ole vaihtoehto Pasilaan ja Helsinkiin ajamiselle vaan Tikkurilan kautta ajamiselle. Jos asetetaan vastakkain Tikkurilan ja lentoaseman matkustajamäärät, lentoasema olisi melko varmasti volyymeiltään suurempi.




> Kyllä Tikkurila on hyvä vaihtopaikka lentokentälle, jos vain tuleva matkakeskus suunnitellaan siten, että vaihto tulee mahdollisimman helpoksi ja esteettömäksi.


Eri mieltä tästä. Mahdollisimman helppo ja esteetön vaihto on ei vaihtoa ollenkaan. Muutaman minuutin säätäminen suuntaan tai toiseen Helsingin seutukunnan sisällä on merkitykseltään täysin marginaalista verrattuna siihen, onko lentoaseman ja tusinan muun paikkakunnan välillä vaihdoton vai vaihdollinen yhteys. Täytyy muistaa, että vaihto junasta lentokoneeseen on jo valmiiksi yksi vaihto. Jos lisäksi täytyy vaihtaa vielä junasta toiseen, se on vaihto numero 2. Ja joka vaihto hankaloittaa matkaa ja siten vähentää sen houkuttavuutta.

Jos joku välttämättä haluaa kehäradan, niin miksi ei voi suoraan myöntää, että pääasiallinen motiivi on joku muu kuin lentoaseman valtakunnallisen tavoitettavuuden parantaminen ja perustella niillä muilla perusteilla (lisärakennusmahdollisuuksia, kytkee Huopalahden näppärästi lentoasemaan jne.)? Vai onko niin että noita muita perusteita on liian heppoisesti tukemaan projektia?

----------


## kouvo

Hesari jatkaa taas omaa linjaansa pk-seudun miljardiluokan "joukko"raideliikennehankkeiden  lobbaamisessa. Toimittaja maalailee erittäin pätevien perustelujen (Leinelä, 30 min., peltomaisemat) valossa kuvaa, että valtio ei juurikaan paremmin voisi sijoittaa rahojaan kun toteuttamalla kehäradan mahdollisimman pikaisesti. Konsultit painaa pitkää päivää ja vesilaitos antaa taustatukea. Pk-seudun kuntien ja Hesarin olisi syytä tarkastella hieman komentoketjua (ennenkuin sijoittelevat yhteiskunnan rahoja kaikennäköisiin megahankkeisiin), jossa edellämainitut tahot eivät todellakaan ole esimiesasemassa Valtioon nähden.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toivottavasti vain XPRESS-tyypin juna otettaisiin mukaan suunnitteluun, vielä on epävarmaa ajetaanko vain hitaita junia.


Tätä on kyllä tutkittu jo alusta alkaen parinakin vaihtoehtona. Tärkeimpinä vuoden 2001 Marja-radan tarveselvitys ja vuoden 2003 Marja-radan liikennöinti- ja kannattavuusselvitys. Netistä julkaisuja ei enää valitettavasti löydy, mutta laitoin ne nyt ladattavaksi toistaiseksi tänne (koko 7 Mt ja 20 Mt):

http://users.tkk.fi/~tallen/marja-tarve.pdf
http://users.tkk.fi/~tallen/marja-liik-kann.pdf

Tässä lainaus olennaisista pätkistä:




> 2.1 Marja-radan toiminnalliset vaihtoehdot
> 
> Kaupunkiradan ja nopean lentoasemayhteyden yhdistelmä
> 
> Yhdistelmävaihtoehdossa kaupunkiratavaihtoehtoa täydennetään Helsingin keskustan ja lentoaseman välillä liikennöivällä nopealla junavuorolla, joka pysähtyy vain Pasilassa ja Tikkurilassa ja käyttää pääradalla kaukoliikenneraiteita.
> 
> Marja-rata liittyy Hiekkaharjun pohjoispuolella pääradan kaupunkiraiteisiin. Lisäksi Marja-radalta on yhteydet myös kaukoliikenneraiteille Helsingin suuntaan.
> 
> Yhdistelmävaihtoehdon etuna on mahdollisuus saada Helsingin keskustan ja lentoaseman välille nopea junayhteys.
> ...


Kohdassa 4.1 on käsitelty kahta nopeat junat sisältävää vaihtoehtoa:

"ZM" eli Helsinki-Huopalahti-lentoasema-välillä pysähdytään kaikilla asemilla ja Helsinki-Tikkurila-lentoasema-välillä vain Pasilassa ja Tikkurilassa.

"Z" eli erillinen Helsinki-Pasila-Tikkurila-lentoasema-juna.




> Nopea Helsinki-Lentoasema juna
> 
> Marja-radan tarveselvityksessä yhtenä liikennöintivaihtoehtona tutkittiin ns. yhdistelmävaihtoehtoa, jossa Marja-radan kaupunkijunaliikennettä täydennetään Helsingin ja lentoaseman välisellä nopealla pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteita käyttävällä junavuorolla, joka pysähtyisi vain Pasilassa ja Tikkurilassa.
> 
> Ratahallintokeskuksen teettämässä Etelä-Suomen rataverkon kapasiteetin kokonaisselvityksessä (31.10.2002) Marja-radan yhdistelmävaihtoehdon toteutettavuutta tutkittiin simulointimallilla. Tarkastelun johtopäätöksenä todetaan, että nopeiden lentokenttäjunien yhteensovittaminen muuhun kaukoliikenneraiteiden liikenteeseen vaatii joko Marja-radan kaupunkijunien tarjonnan heikentämistä, kaukoliikenteen vakioaikataulurakenteen uudelleenjärjestelyjä lentokenttäjunien ehdoilla tai lisäraiteen rakentamista välillä PasilaTikkurila, mikäli lentokenttäjunille halutaan säännöllinen ja tasainen vuoroväli.
> 
> Nopean lentoaseman junan järjestämisen vaihtoehdoista vain PasilaTikkurila lisäraiteen rakentaminen on voitu katsoa tulevaisuudessa toteuttamiskelpoiseksi. Lisäraiteelle on olemassa kaavavaraus, mutta suunnitelmia raiteen rakentamisesta ei ole, joten nopeita lentokenttäjunia ei tässä selvitetä enempää.

----------


## -Epex82-

Kyllä Huopalahden kytkeminen kehärataan on sen vaihto-ominaisuuden kannalta erittäin tärkeä asia. Olennaista on sekä Tixin että Huopalahden (jokeri, 41, 50-autot, muu lähiliikenne jne), että tällaisilta tärkeiltä vaihtoasemilta on suora yhteys kentälle. Olen Janin kanssa siitä samaa mieltä, että kaukojunille on varmasti selkeät perusteet ja kuten Antero totesi, kumpikin hanke on profiililtaan erilainen ja ne eivät estä toistensa toteutumista tai korvaa toisiaan suoraa. Haluaisin silti todella nähdä luvut siitä, kuinka moni tulee maakunnasta lentoasemalle bussilla/junalla (tiksi ja v61) En tyrmätäkseni kaukojunaa kentälle, vaan jotta olisi selkeää tietoa asiasta. Lukuja en missään ole nähnyt vielä.

----------


## Murzu

> Nykyisistä matkustajamääristä ei voi päätellä mitään siitä, millainen matkustajavolyymi lentoasemalle tulisi jos rata menisi suoraan sinne. Sitäpaitsi esitetty rataoikaisu ei ole vaihtoehto Pasilaan ja Helsinkiin ajamiselle vaan Tikkurilan kautta ajamiselle. Jos asetetaan vastakkain Tikkurilan ja lentoaseman matkustajamäärät, lentoasema olisi melko varmasti volyymeiltään suurempi.


Entä Malmilta, Puistolasta, Tikkurilasta, Koivukylästä yms väliasemilta pohjoisen/idän juniin pyrkivät? Nykyään väliasemilta pääsee yhdellä vaihdolla Tikkurilassa pohjoisen ja idän suunnan juniin. Vai tulisiko Keravasta kaukojunien pysähdyspaikka, mikäli rata olisi ylipäätään mahdollista tehdä Keravan alapuolelta lentokentälle. Vai pitäisikö radan varrelta matkustella 2:lla eri lähijunalla Riihimäelle saakka, ennen kuin pääsisi kaukojunaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Vai pitäisikö radan varrelta matkustella 2:lla eri lähijunalla Riihimäelle saakka, ennen kuin pääsisi kaukojunaan.


Voihan sitä matkustaa Pasilaankin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Haluaisin silti todella nähdä luvut siitä, kuinka moni tulee maakunnasta lentoasemalle bussilla/junalla (tiksi ja v61) En tyrmätäkseni kaukojunaa kentälle, vaan jotta olisi selkeää tietoa asiasta. Lukuja en missään ole nähnyt vielä.


Näitäkään tuskin on ikinä kerätty kasaan koska ne ovat eri toimijoiden hallussa ja varmasti osittain liikesalaisuuksia. Sitäpaitsi suoralla yhteydellä matkustajamäärä olisi suurempi kuin pelkästä siirtymästä voisi arvioida.

Joskus taisin jotain lukuja heitellä ihan arvioina. Koetetaanpa taas, voi tosin tulla eri arvio.

Jos katsotaan Finavian tilastoista kotimaan (=käytännössä Helsingin-reitin) matkustajamäärät Tampere-Pirkkalan, Turun, Jyväskylän ja Vaasan lentoasemilla, voidaan jotain arvauksia tehdä. Veikataan nyt vaikka että siirtymä Tampereelta ja Turusta junaan on 100 % ja Jyväskylästä ja Vaasasta etäisyyden vuoksi 50 %. Tästä tulisi viime vuoden matkustajaluvuilla yhteensä vähän matkan varrella pyöristellen noin 412 000 matkustajaa.

Expressbussiliikennettä voi arvioida karkeasti vaikka niin, että oletetaan että Tampereelta 10:llä vuorolla (niitä on enemmän mutta tarkastellaan vain osaa koska lennot klusteroituvat ajallisesti tiettyihin aikoihin) saapuu Vantaalle keskimäärin 5 lentomatkustajaa per vuoro. Tästä tulisi reilut 18 000 vuotuista matkustajaa. Oletetaan että Turusta tulisi saman verran lisää eli yhteensä 36 000 lentomatkustajaa vuodessa.

Junalla tulijoita ei ole nykyisellään hirveästi, veikkaisin että sitä voisi arvioida karkeasti esim. niin että 10 junalla päivässä tulee keskimäärin 5 matkustajaa kullakin eli vuodessa noin 18 000 matkustajaa. Tämä saattaa kyllä olla alakanttiin, mutta toisaalta eipä siellä hirveää ruuhkaa lentoaseman suuntaan näytä nyky-yhteyksillä olevan.

Jos nämä laitetaan yhteen, päästään vuositasolla helpohkosti ainakin 466 000 matkustajaan eli sellaiset 1276 matkustajaa keskimääräisenä päivänä, ja nämä klusteroituisivat osittain tiettyjen kellonaikojen mukaan, esim. aamuruuhkassa voisi hyvinkin olla ainakin 600-800 matkustajaa (ruuhka-aamuina varovaisestikin arvioiden jopa parituhatta?) lentoasemalle, joista uusia junamatkustajia olisi suurin osa.

Tämä on tietysti ihan taskulaskinpeliä eikä sillä ole mitään tekemistä todellisuuden kanssa. Tästä puuttuu kokonaan mm. Lahdesta sekä muualta Etelä-Suomesta tulevat matkustajat, samoin kaikki autoilijat sekä kaikki jotka tulisivat kauempaa, esim. Oulusta, Kuopiosta jne.

Itse asiassa ainoa mitä tämän perusteella voi todeta on, että ei se liikenne ihan mitätöntä olisi. Todellisten lukujen arvioimista haittaa hirveästi, että ne koostuvat niin monista pienistä puroista, että yksittäistä puroa tarkastelemalla voi aina yrittää väittää että kyse on jostain marginaalisesta liikennetarpeesta. Mutta kun lentoasema olisi suoraan rataverkon päävaltimolla, niistä pienenpienistä hiussuonen paksuisista puroista muodostuisi kohtuullisen iso osa virrasta.

Lisävaikeutena olisi vielä kaikki strategiset tekijät eli kasvihuonekaasupäästöjen väheneminen, energiankulutuksen väheneminen (saattaa olla ainoa syöttöliikennevaihtoehto joskus tulevaisuudessa?), paikkakuntien tavoitettavuuden parantuminen jne.

En väitäkään että nuo luvut olisivat oikein. Pikemminkin haluaisin haastaa ne jotka kaipaavat lukuja yrittämään selvittää itse julkisten tilastojen perusteella millaisista liikennevirroista voisi olla kyse. Taskulaskinharjoitukset ovat tietysti vain mitä ovat, mutta intuitiivisesti ne saattavat kertoa jotain summittaisesti oikeansuuntaista, jos ne tehdään riittävällä rehellisyydellä, perustellaan hyvin, huomioidaan luotettavuuteen liittyvät ongelmat ja tiedostetaan lopputuloksen herkkyys suhteessa eri parametrien oletettuihin arvoihin.

----------


## Murzu

> Voihan sitä matkustaa Pasilaankin.


Varsin vitsikästä, itse vain koen väärään suuntaan matkustamisen jotenkin vastenmielisenä. Varsinkin jos pitäisi jostain Koivukylästä matkustaa ensin 15 väärään suuntaan, että pääsisi kaukojunaan. Kiertoa tulisi melkoisesti. Nykyisellä systeemillä Tikkurilan mainio sijainti syöttää kaukojuniin varsin toimivalla tavalla ihmisiä väliasemilta, ilman harmaita hiuksia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Entä Malmilta, Puistolasta, Tikkurilasta, Koivukylästä yms väliasemilta pohjoisen/idän juniin pyrkivät? Nykyään väliasemilta pääsee yhdellä vaihdolla Tikkurilassa pohjoisen ja idän suunnan juniin. Vai tulisiko Keravasta kaukojunien pysähdyspaikka, mikäli rata olisi ylipäätään mahdollista tehdä Keravan alapuolelta lentokentälle. Vai pitäisikö radan varrelta matkustella 2:lla eri lähijunalla Riihimäelle saakka, ennen kuin pääsisi kaukojunaan.


Sama tilanne oli ennen kuin kaukojunat alkoivat pysähtyä Tikkurilassa. Oliko se täysin mahdoton tilanne elää? Suosittelen vaihtoa Pasilassa.

Koivukylä on iso lähiö mutta kaukojuniin vaihdon optimointi ei ole yhtä merkittävä asia kuin tärkeimpien aluekeskusten vaihdottomat yhteydet lentoasemalle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Varsin vitsikästä, itse vain koen väärään suuntaan matkustamisen jotenkin vastenmielisenä. Varsinkin jos pitäisi jostain Koivukylästä matkustaa ensin 15 väärään suuntaan, että pääsisi kaukojunaan. Kiertoa tulisi melkoisesti. Nykyisellä systeemillä Tikkurilan mainio sijainti syöttää kaukojuniin varsin toimivalla tavalla ihmisiä väliasemilta, ilman harmaita hiuksia.


Minä taas koen hieman vastenmieliseksi sen, jos minun täytyisi vaihtaa jossain Tikkurilassa päästäkseni lentoasemalle. Sehän on ihan vikasuunnassa ja siinä menee vähintään 15 minuuttia aikaa hukkaan ja lisäksi pitää raahata painavia laukkuja junasta toiseen.

Saman tasoinen argumentti toisin päin...  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Varsin vitsikästä, itse vain koen väärään suuntaan matkustamisen jotenkin vastenmielisenä. Varsinkin jos pitäisi jostain Koivukylästä matkustaa ensin 15 väärään suuntaan, että pääsisi kaukojunaan.


Tiedän tasan tarkkaan miltä tuo tuntuu. Eräs ystäväni asuu Orivedellä, puolen kilometrin päässä uudesta keskustan seisakkeesta. Minä taas asun Itä-Tampereella vajaan kilometrin päässä entisestä Messukylän asemasta, joka siis on Oriveden radan varrella. Olen koko sinä aikana, kun kyseinen ystävä on Orivedellä asunut (= viime syksystä asti) käynyt vain kerran hänen luonaan.

Syy on selvä: ei pahemmin nappaa matkustaa ensin bussilla takamatkaa keskustaan, jotta pääsisi junaan, joka kulkee melkein kodin ohi ja edelleen Orivedelle. Jos asuisin länsipuolella Tamperetta, en kokisi bussilla keskustaan matkustamista samanlaisena ongelmana, koska suunta on joka tapauksessa oikea. Voi olla, että olisin useammin käynyt Orivedellä, jos asuisin vaikka Pispalassa. Ja taatusti olisin käynyt useammin, jos juna pysähtyisi Messukylässä! (Tämän lisäksi käyttäisin junaa myös matkoihini Tampereen keskustaan, mikäli aikataulut olisivat sopivia.)

Kuten Hyvärinen totesi, tämä ongelma vaivaa siis myös v61 + juna-yhteyttä ja osin jopa kehärataakin.

----------


## Compact

Eräs keino helpottaa tällaista edes-takas-matkustuksen henkistä kynnystä olisi ottaa käyttöön jossain ulkomailla toteutettu tapa. Taitaa olla ainakin Kööpenhaminan S-banalla voimassa.

Kun kaukojunalipun lähtö- tai määräasema on periaatteessa Helsinki, Pasila tai jotain muuta Helsingissä, sillä samalla lipulla voisi aloittaa tai päättää matkansa ilman eri maksua tunnin sisällä millä tahansa Helsingin seudun Kaupunkiradan junalla perille kotiseisakkeelta/lle. 

Määrä- tai lähtöasemana lukisi lipussa "Helsinki-Kaupunkirata", kuten Köpiksessä on lukenut "Københavns bybane" tai "København by".
_Selvennyksenä vain kouluruotsia, vaan ei koulutanskaa lukeneille: "by" on suomeksi "kaupunki"._

Asiakasta ei sitten niin nyppisi se seikka, että pitää "palata" takaisinpäin jonkin matkaa keskustasta vaikkapa Pukinmäkeen tai Huopalahteen. Tällä tavalla se olisi ikäänkuin "tarjouksena" lipun päälle.

No tämä menetelmähän on Suomen erityisolosuhteissa aivan mahdoton, syy olisi nyt YTV.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuten Hyvärinen totesi, tämä ongelma vaivaa siis myös v61 + juna-yhteyttä ja osin jopa kehärataakin.


Lentokenttä ei ole nykyisen pääradan varrella, joten sinne päästäkseen ei joudu palaamaan takaisin samaa reittiä (paitsi kehäradan tapauksessa osuuden Tikkurila - Hiekkaharju). Turhauttavintahan on se, että joutuu menemään samaa rataa edestakaisin, kun juna ei pysähdy omalla asemalla.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Jos lentokentän kumpikin rata (kehä ja kauko) toteutettaisiin, olisi Tikkurilasta kaukojunaan päästäkseen ehkä nopeinta mennä lähijunalla lentoasemalle.  Tämä olisi psykologisesti erittäin vaikeata ainakin raide-entusiasteille.   :Eek:  

En oikein usko, että Turun (tai Kotkan HELI-) nopeiden junien rataa kannattaisi kierrättää lentoaseman kautta, koska valtaosa matkustajista on menossa Helsinkiin (tai Pasilaan).   Turun tai Kotkan suunnalta tulevat vaihtaisivat Pasilassa, jos haluavat (esimerkiksi) lentoasemalle.  Tästä huolimatta voisi joskus tulla tilanne, että pääradalle silloin tarvittavat lisäraiteet rakennettaisiin Pasila - Lentoasema - Keravan seutu. (Nämä ovat vain omia vaikutelmia.)  :Smile:

----------


## Nakkiputka

> En oikein usko, että Turun (tai Kotkan HELI-) nopeiden junien rataa kannattaisi kierrättää lentoaseman kautta, koska valtaosa matkustajista on menossa Helsinkiin (tai Pasilaan). Turun tai Kotkan suunnalta tulevat vaihtaisivat Pasilassa, jos haluavat (esimerkiksi) lentoasemalle.  Tästä huolimatta voisi joskus tulla tilanne, että pääradalle silloin tarvittavat lisäraiteet rakennettaisiin Pasila - Lentoasema - Keravan seutu. (Nämä ovat vain omia vaikutelmia.)


Imho pienempi paha on kaikkien matkustajien kierrättäminen lentoaseman kautta... Ja ennen kaikkea juuri siksi, että vältetään Turha Vaihto suurelta osalta matkustajia. Ja nopeustaso esim. Turku-EFHK välillä on vain ratageometriasta kiinni, esim. mäkisyys hidastaa (tehojen riittäessä) kaarteisuutta vähemmän junien kulkua...

----------


## kouvo

> Varsin vitsikästä, itse vain koen väärään suuntaan matkustamisen jotenkin vastenmielisenä. Varsinkin jos pitäisi jostain Koivukylästä matkustaa ensin 15 väärään suuntaan, että pääsisi kaukojunaan. Kiertoa tulisi melkoisesti. Nykyisellä systeemillä Tikkurilan mainio sijainti syöttää kaukojuniin varsin toimivalla tavalla ihmisiä väliasemilta, ilman harmaita hiuksia.


Yksi vaihtoehto olisi, että Kytömaasta tehtäisiin ikäänkuin Keski-Uusimaan "Pasila". Eli kauko- ja lähijunat alkaisivat pysähtyä siellä, osa K-junista jatkettaisiin Keravalta yksi asemanväli pohjoiseen, lisäksi Kytömaa toimisi uutta lentokentän oikorataa hyödyntävän lähiliikenteen päättärinä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Yksi vaihtoehto olisi, että Kytömaasta tehtäisiin ikäänkuin Keski-Uusimaan "Pasila". Eli kauko- ja lähijunat alkaisivat pysähtyä siellä, osa K-junista jatkettaisiin Keravalta yksi asemanväli pohjoiseen, lisäksi Kytömaa toimisi uutta lentokentän oikorataa hyödyntävän lähiliikenteen päättärinä.


Miksei, mutta kuinka monta pysähdystä esim. Pendolinolla kannattaa olla Helsingin seudulla? Helsinki, Pasila, lentoasema, Kytömaa, ja sitten suoraan mm. Tampereelle? Kuulostaa hieman hitaalta Pendolinon nopeuslupaukseen nähden.

IC:t toki voisivat pysähtyä Kytömaassa eli silloin Koivukylästä pääsisi vaikka Oulun-Pendolinoon vaihtamalla ensin Kytömaassa IC:hen ja Tampereella Pendolinoon.

Kaikella kunnioituksella en oikein jaksa pitää Koivukylää (ja muita YTV-alueen pienempiä liikennepaikkoja) kaukoliikenteen kannalta tärkeämpänä kuin Hämeenlinnaa, jossa Pendolino ei enää pysähdy. IC:t palvelevat jo itsessäänkin varsin hyvin ja niistä on useimmiten hyvä vaihtoyhteys "oikeaan suuntaan".

----------


## sebastin

Kehäradalle kaukojunat eivät tule kulkemaan. Kehärata on ensisijaisesti pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikennerata, kuin "yhteys lentokentälle". Turistit (pikajunientuomat) vaihtakoon Tiksissä tai Pasilassa. Pikajunarata tulee lentokentällä 2050-> viimeistään uuden suurnopeusradan yhtenä asemana.

----------


## ultrix

> Kehäradalle kaukojunat eivät tule kulkemaan. Kehärata on ensisijaisesti pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikennerata, kuin "yhteys lentokentälle". Turistit (pikajunientuomat) vaihtakoon Tiksissä tai Pasilassa. Pikajunarata tulee lentokentällä 2050-> viimeistään uuden suurnopeusradan yhtenä asemana.


Muistaakseni täällä ei ole ainakaan viime aikoina esitettykään, että kaukojunat kulkisivat kehärataa vaan nimenomaan suoraa linjausta Kerava-Lentoasema-Pasila.

----------


## sebastin

Tämä on siis kehärata-keskustelu? vaikka kysessä on enemmän kuin rata lentokentälle.

Tässä on Leinelän uuden lähiön keskustan voittanut suomalainen ehdotus:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä on siis kehärata-keskustelu? vaikka kysessä on enemmän kuin rata lentokentälle.


Tämä *ei* ole keskustelu kehäradasta vaan tavasta kytkeä lentoasema rataverkkoon.

Siinä olet oikeassa että kehärata on käytännössä ihan jotain muuta kuin rata lentokentälle. Ja sellaisena sitä pitäisi kohdella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä on Leinelän uuden lähiön keskustan voittanut suomalainen ehdotus:


Onpas hieno keskusta! Autoteiksi tunnistettavaa on kuvassa yllin kyllin, kiertävät autot mukavasti keskustakorttelia kolmelta sivulta. Mukava raideliikennelähiö, kun rataa ei näy missään. Kaikki, jotka harkitsevat rauhallista omakotitonttia kehyskunnista ostavat varmaan kilvan tuosta asunnon.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Tänään 3.3, kehärata nytkähti taas askeleen eteenpäin, kun Vantaan valtuusto ja kaupunginhallitus hyväksyivät sen asemakaavan. Pk-seudun kauan kaipaama yhteys on taas lähempänä toteutumistaan ja seuraavat hyvät uutiset kuullaankin 11.3, kun kehysriihessä asia on valtion puolelta esillä.
On tosiaan tärkeää, että saman tuiki tärkeän hankkeen avulla mahdollistetaan lentoaseman saavutettavuuden parantaminen, joukkoliikenneyhteyksien tason nosto Aviapolikseen sekä lentoasemalle. Uudet investoinnit alueelle luovat työpaikkoja ja tuovat verotuloja. Kehärata mahdollistaa kaiken tämän ja maksaa itsensä takaisin moneen kertaan. On hyvä asia, että VN on tämän ymmärtänyt.

----------


## Makeone

Esittelen nyt tässä ketjussa oman (raskas)raideutopiani parin kuvan muodossa sekä pienillä selityksillä. Mielestäni utopiani liittyy tähän lentoasema aiheeseen koska se on eräänlainen risteysasema.
http://koti.mbnet.fi/makeb/utopiat/RaideutopiaL.jpg
http://koti.mbnet.fi/makeb/utopiat/RaideutopiaS.jpg

Ensimmäisessä kuvassa näkyy sekä nykyiset olemassa olevat raskasraiteet metroa lukuunottamatta. Kehäradan linjaus on otettu kehärata.net:in kuvasta, loput on 'utopiaa':

3) Yhteys rantaradalta kehäradalle, mahdollistaisi Espoon Keskus - Lentoasema junien ajattamisen sekä mahdollistaisi Turun junien ajattamisen lentoasemalle, ainakin osan niistä, vaikkapa pendolinot. Yhteys olisi vain kilon suunnalta ja 'nopeilta' raiteilta, toki vaihdejärjestelyillä myös mahdollisilta kaupunkiraiteilta. Yhteys Leppävaaran suunnalta voisi kai olla myös toivottava, joskin ehkä hankala toteuttaa. Mietin myös koko yhteyden ottamista vasta Leppävaaran ja Mäkkylän väliltä jolloin rata olsi jouduttu rakentamaan tunneliin pitkältä matkalta. 'a'-linjaus kulkisi suunnilleen Juvanmalmin vierestä tarjoten yhteyden myös sinne. b-linjaus kulkisi etelämpää Hämeenkylän ja Petikon vierestä.

4) Jatketaan kehärataa pääradan alitse (silta) ja edelleen Hakkilan kautta (tunneli?) Länsisalmeen josta Mellukylän metroasemalle ja edelleen Itäkeskukseen, eli ajatuksena olisi muuttaa Itäkeskus - Mellunkylä metrolinja tavalliseksi raidelinjaukseksi jolloin Itäkeskus toimisi vaihtoasemana, eräänlainen Helsingin itäinen rautatieasema. Lisäksi voitaisiin rakentaa rata Porvooseen.

5) Pääradan suurnopeusoikorata (SNOR). Olen piirtänyt tämän alkamaan Järvenpään pohjoispuolelta, mutta se voisi alkaa jopa Hyvinkäältä (Hangon radan linjaa osittain?), joskin mitä pidempi linja on, sitä kalliimpi se myös on. Välille voisi rakentaa aseman jonnekin nurmijärvelle tai ehkä vain Hyrylään. SNOR voidaan toki 'ottaa' irti pääradasta kytömaaltakin jolloin se olisi 'vain' lentokenttärata. Rata vedettäisiin keskupuiston läpi tunnelissa (avoin betonikouru-tunneli, tyyliin Englannin suurnopeusrata) Ilmalan varikon reunalle josta edelleen nykyisiä kalustonsiirtoraiteita Pasilaan. Ajatuksena olisi myös rakentaa lyhyt tunneliraide Ilmalan nykyiseltä varikolta Pasilan alaratapihalle jonne ollaan muutenkin suunniteltu kaluston säilytysraiteita. Tällä tavalla voitaisiin virattomaksi jäävää (vai onko se kaupunkiraiteiden käytössä jo?) satamaradan raidetta linnunlaulussa käyttää kalustonsiirtoihin.

Toivottavasti näissä allekirjoittaneen höpinöissä oli jotain järjen häivää. En yritä esittää mitään laskelmia ideoiden tueksi, sen jätän vapaaehtoisesti asian paremmin osaavien työksi.

Markku Blomgren
Lappeenranta

----------


## benefon

Tarkistin juna-aseman sijaintipaikkaa lentoasemaan nähden.  Asema tulee maan alle noin puolen kilometrin päähän kotimaan terminaalista Ilmailutien ja Lentäjäntien välissä olevan korttelin alle. Etäisyys on suunnillleen sama kuin kolmen sepän patsaalta postitalolle ja siihen väliin mahtuu monta parkkpaikkaa ja muuta estettä.

Toivottavasti sinne tulee bussikuljetus juna-asemalta terminaaliin vaikka aseman tarkoitus onkin palvella paikallista työmatkaliikennettä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Vantaan kh:n esityslistalla 3.3.2008 olleen asemakaavan mukaan asema näyttäisi tulevan juuri sinne, minne sen on aina pitänytkin tulla: laatikonmuotoisen parkkitalon ja ympyränmuotoisen parkkitalon väliin. Harvassa paikassa ne asemat aivan terminaalin alla ovat (Pariisi, Frankfurt, München...). Kotimaan terminaaliin on n.200m tai alle ja ulkomaan terminaaliin ehkä 200-300 m. Laatikon muotoinen P1 kylläkin puretaan ja sen päälle tulee myöhemmin terminaali, jossa on jo kellarissa check-in tiloja, joten juna-aseman sijainti on aivan ok. Luonnollisesti rullaportaat yms helpottavat siirtymistä. Joten bussia tuskin tarvitaan.

----------


## MaunuHolma

Kehäradan kustannusarvio on 420M kustannustasossa 4/2006. Sillä rahalla saadaan 5 uutta asemaa, ja matka-aika Helsinki-Lentoasema uudella kehäradalla 30 minuuttia, siis 30 minuuttia (linnuntietä 18km). Saman ajan vie nykyään matka lentokenttäbussilla. 

Olisi todella kiinnostavaa nähdä mitä tuolla rahalla saisi Vantaalla aikaan, jos tehtäisiin pikaratikkaa Tramwestin tyyliin ja muutettaisiin kaupunkiratakin ratikkaradaksi.

----------


## kouvo

> Olisi todella kiinnostavaa nähdä mitä tuolla rahalla saisi Vantaalla aikaan, jos tehtäisiin pikaratikkaa Tramwestin tyyliin ja muutettaisiin kaupunkiratakin ratikkaradaksi.


Tai toisaalta kuinka pitkälle todellisia hyötyjä tarjoava pääradan oikaisu kentän kautta saataisiin rahoitettua kehäratarahoilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei kai tämä nyt tarkoita sitä, ettei Kehärataakaan päästä rakentamaan ennen vuotta 2010?


Ei tarkoita, sillä Kehärata on yksi niistä hankkeista, joita on aikaisemmin lykätty. Kun liikenneministeri kertoi, ettei 2010 aloiteta uusia hankkeita, hän sanoi samalla, että Kehäradan rakentaminen alkaa 2009.

----------


## -Epex82-

Kehärata tarjoaa isomman kapasiteetin lentoasemalle kuin muut vaihtoehdot. Jätän nyt pääradan oikaisun pois, koska aivan oma asiansa ja palvelee eri ryhmiä omine etuineen ja haittoineen. Tästä asiasta on väitelty aiemminkin täällä ja on valitettavaa, että kokonaisuutta ei haluta ottaa huomioon. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että rataa ei tehdä vain joukkoliikenteen takia, vaan asuntojen ja taloudellisen kehityksen takia. Rata kulkee erikoislaatuisessa paikassa ja liittyy kiinteästi Suomen ainoan kunnolla kansainvälisen lentoaseman kehittämiseen. On naivia väittää (kuten täällä on usein tehty, että "Finavia maksakoon"). Valtio vastaa samalla tavalla teistä ja laivaväylistä, jotka palvelevat kaikkia, ei kait Tampereen kehätien suurimmat hyötyjät eli Pirkanmaan kunnat maksa tiestä juuri mitään. Rata onkin kokonaispaketti, joka luo lentoasemasta entistä paremmin saavutettavissa olevan paikan ja kun lentoasema menestyy, niin Finavia tulouttaa valtiolle rahaa ja luo työpaikkoja. Esim näin http://www.finavia.fi/finavia_tiedote?id=70899 tai näin: http://www.finavia.fi/finavia_tiedote?id=69194.

On suorastaan valtion velvollisuus tukea oman pääkaupunkinsa lentoaseman kehitystä, se on kaikkien edun mukaista. Nyt päästään sitten tunneli-asiaan: mikäli nimenomaan valtion tahdon (ks. aiesopimus asuntotuotannosta kuntien kanssa, 13000 asuntoa/v) halutaan toteutuvan, tarvitaan uusia asuinaluieita ja ratayhteyksiä, koska liikkuminen Marja-Vantaalta ei voi perustua tuskallisiin 45-60min bussimatkoihin ja bussiralliin Manskulle. Jos asuntotuotannon yhteydessä halutaan kytkeä iso työpaikka-alue Aviapolis (ks. http://www.kti.fi/pdf/TulevaisuudenT...te%20final.pdf) sekä nykyiset asuinalueet radan varrelta sekä huomioida lentoaseman *tulevaisuuden tarpeet*, täytyy rata (vaikka olisi raitiotiekin) pistää kulkemaan tunnelissa lentoaseman alitse, jotta rata vaikkapa Tuusulanväylän varren lentoterminaalihankkeeet ja Leinelän rakentaminen ja nykyisen terminaalin asema saadan _saman_ radan varteen. Saman radan varteen tulee myös Aviapolis (rakentuu koko ajan), lentoterminaali 2 (Viinikkala), Kivistö jne jne. Eli kyseessä kehäradan osalta monen asian ratkaiseminen yhtä aikaa.

Ratikka olisi, kuten sanottua voitu tehdä, mutta jos halutaan radan kulkevan siten, että kun lentoasema tulevaisuudessa laajenee esim Tuusulanväylän (ja sivukiitotien) väliselle alueelle, täytyy radan kulkea tunnelissa,sillä mikäli lentoasema-alue halutaan _läpäistä_ em. syiden takia (maankäyttö, laajennukset), täytyy radan mennä tunnelissa, koska kiitotietä ei voi "leikata" maanpäällisellä radalla. Eli koko tässä asiassa on kyse isosta kokonaisuudesta, josta Vantaa maksaa 30% ja jolla on kaikkien pk-seudun kuntien hyväksyntä ja jota pidetään yli puoluerajojen hyvänä. Hyödyt joukkoliikenteelle ovat ilmeiset, sillä 30min junamatkaakin voidaan nopeuttaa (lisäraide Psl-Tiksi) ja vuoroväli tulee olemaan 10min pääosin. Tähän ei 615 pysty. Myös Sm4/Sm5 kuljetuskapasiteetti on aivan omaa luokkaansa ja tarjoaa aivan eritasoisen matkustusmukavuuden niin lentomatkustajille kuin muillekin. Suurin osa Euroopan valtioista on halunnut kytkeä ainakin oman (pää)lentoasemansa rataverkkoon.

Bussin 61 puutteellisuus on käynyt jo esiin, sillä Vantaan linjastouudistuskin puuttuu asiaan ensi syksynä (nyk v61=uusi 61+62) ja osa vuoroista ajetaan suoraan Tikkurilantietä kentälle. Miksi tällaista tehdään? Koska liikkuminen kentälle Tiksistä on kohtuuttoman hidasta, bussi kiertää liikaa ja matkustaminen on epämukavaa, kun matkalaukkuja täyteen olevaan bussiin tulee parit lastenrattaat. Ja joka väittää, että juna-asema kentällä tulee kauas lentoterminaalista, ei ole kuullut T5-hankkeesta, johon kannattaa perehtyä ennen kuin väittää etäisyyden olevan pitkä lähtöselvitykseen.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Minusta Vantaa kärsii tässä liikenteen infran rahoituksen puutteista. Meikäläisen kaupunkilaisjärkeen tarkoituksenmukaisimmalta tuntuisi että Vantaa laajentaisi ihan itse rataa Vantaalta eteenpäin sitä mukaa kun saa kaavoituksen tehtyä ja kunnallistekniikkaa rakennettua. Nykyjärjestelmässä Vantaa joutuu paketoimaan kunnallispoliittiset tarpeensa jotenkuten laajempaa seutua palvelemaan saadakseen valtiolta osan rahoituksesta. Tästä puolestaan on ollut seuraus, ettei hankkeessa ole aiemmin päästy toteutusvaiheeseen.

Mielestäni parasta olisi, että kaikista muista liikenteeseen liittyvistä veroista paitsi arvonlisäverosta tuloutettaisiin kunnan asukasluvun mukaan määräytyvä osa kunnille. Tämän osan ne voisivat käyttää vapaasti mihin hyvänsä, vaikka sitten joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Osa veroista saisi jäädä nykymuodossaan hyödynnettäväksi (liikenteen osalta kuitenkin vain selkeästi kansallisiin hankkeisiin).




> Nyt päästään sitten tunneli-asiaan: mikäli nimenomaan valtion tahdon (ks. aiesopimus asuntotuotannosta kuntien kanssa, 13000 asuntoa/v) halutaan toteutuvan, tarvitaan uusia asuinaluieita ja ratayhteyksiä, koska liikkuminen Marja-Vantaalta ei voi perustua tuskallisiin 45-60min bussimatkoihin ja bussiralliin Manskulle.


Minusta lentobussimatkat ovat olleet tuskallisia vain kun matka on osunut ruuhka-aikoihin ja bussissa on joutunut seisomaan kantamustensa kanssa. Keskustaan on tarvinnut mennä joskus vain sen takia ettei olisi päässyt hakemaan matkatavaroitaan niille varatulta hyllyltä. Yleensä lentoaseman kautta menevät bussit ovat tarjonneet nopeahkot yhteydet joko ilman vaihtoa tai yhdellä vaihdolla lähes kotiovelle. Mannerheimintien tukkoisuudesta kärsivät kaikki muutkin pidemmälle bussilla matkalla olevat, joten tien ongelmiin pitää puuttua ja onneksi puututaankin; kohtapuolin valmistuu suuri väyläremontti Mannerheimintien pohjoispäässä. Myös muutama muu risteys lähempänä keskustaa on syytä muuttaa eritasoiseksi vaikka se onkin haastavaa tiiviin rakennuskannan takia.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Piti vielä lisäämäni edelliseen kommentti lentokentän raitiotien tunnelin tarpeesta. Raitiotiethän voisivat mennä suunnilleen nykyisiä bussireittejä erotettuna osin omille väylilleen, jolloin tunneleita ei juurikaan tarvittaisi. Jos yhteys lentokentän poikki on tarpeen, niin toki sitten välittömästi kentän alla kulkeva tunneli olisi tarpeen.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman Vantaankosken- ja päärataan yhdistävä kehärata on "matkustettavissa" osoitteesta http://www.keharata.net/marjarata-web.wmv löytyvässä virtuaaliesityksessä. Lisätietoja Kehäradasta http://www.keharata.net/ .

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kehärata tarjoaa isomman kapasiteetin lentoasemalle kuin muut vaihtoehdot.


Tarjoaa kyllä, mutta väärässä paikassa ja väärään suuntaan. Ei ole tarpeen rakentaa kallista suurta kapasiteettia sinne, missä sitä ei tarvita. Ennustettu suurin liikennemäärä on 1800 hlö/tunti/suunta. Toiset selittävät, ettei ratikkaa kannata rakentaa tällaiselle matkustajamäärälle. Miten voi kannattaa rakentaa metro?




> Jätän nyt pääradan oikaisun pois, koska aivan oma asiansa ja palvelee eri ryhmiä omine etuineen ja haittoineen. Tästä asiasta on väitelty aiemminkin täällä ja on valitettavaa, että kokonaisuutta ei haluta ottaa huomioon.


Ne, jotka puhuvat lentokentän kautta kulkevan pääradan puolesta ottavat nimenomaan kokonaisuuden huomioon. Marjarata on Vantaan kaupunkikehityshanke, joka olisi voitu toteuttaa jo vuosia sitten Harri Turusen esittämällä tavalla. Esteenä olivat poliittiset syyt ja maakeinottelu, jonka peittelemiseksi koko turha idea Martinlaakson radan jatkamisesta lentökentälle keksittiin.




> On suorastaan valtion velvollisuus tukea oman pääkaupunkinsa lentoaseman kehitystä, se on kaikkien edun mukaista.


Näin voi ajatella, miksi sen kentän tukemista ei sitten tehdä parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla (= päärata lentokentän kautta)? Ja miksi Vantaan sisäistä kehitystä ei tueta parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla? Eli raitiotiellä, joka palvelee olemassa olevaa maankäyttöä ja siirtää liikennettä Kehä 3:lta raiteille.

Sinänsä Marjarata täyttää jollain lailla valtion liikenneinvestointivaatimukset. Radalle laskettu HK-suhde on 1,4, eli 30 vuodessa yhteiskuntataloudelliset hyödyt ovat 1,4 kertaa investoinnin arvoiset. Toteutettavaksi harkittavien hankkeiden HK-arvona on tosin pidetty 1,5, mutta onhan tämä sentään lähellä.

Olennaisempaa minusta on kuitenkin se, että Marjaradan voi sanoa tekevän Kivistön alueen käyttökelpoiseksi. Kannattavuusraportin mukaan (s.21) asuntoja tulee 10.000 asukkaalle ja työpaikkoja 4500. Näin syntyvän rakennusoikeuden arvo on ehkä 180 M ja valmiiden kiinteistöjen hyöty (myyntiarvo - rakennuskustannukset) puolen miljardin luokassa. Yhteiskuntaan siis syntyy varallisuutta enemmän kuin mitä rata maksaa. Tosin tämä varallisuus syntyisi ilmeisesti yhtä hyvin jatkamalla Martinlaakson rata Kivistöön, mikä maksanee noin 60 M (koko Marjarata 374 M).




> Piti vielä lisäämäni edelliseen kommentti lentokentän raitiotien tunnelin tarpeesta. Raitiotiethän voisivat mennä suunnilleen nykyisiä bussireittejä erotettuna osin omille väylilleen, jolloin tunneleita ei juurikaan tarvittaisi. Jos yhteys lentokentän poikki on tarpeen, niin toki sitten välittömästi kentän alla kulkeva tunneli olisi tarpeen.


Asia on juuri näin. Ei ole mitään perustetta tyrmätä maantasoisen raitiotien rakentamista sillä, että väitetään sen olevan tarpeen sijoittaa tunneliin. Lentokentän kaikki maaliikenne hoituu tällä hetkellä maantasossa ilman ensimmäistäkään tunnelia. Ja Marjaradan jälkeen edelleen suurin osa liikenteestä hoituu maantasossa ja tieliikenteenä.

Tunnelirakentaminen on tarpeen ainoastaan raskaalle raideliikenteelle, joka ei taivu katu- ja raitioverkon tapaan kaupunkirakenteen mittakaavaan. Bussit ja ratikat kääntyvät 15-20 metrin sätellä, raskas raideliikenne 400-1000 metrin sätellä.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Antero sanoi taikasanan "tällä hetkellä". Niin varmaan onkin, mutta luitteko mitä kirjoitin? Puhuin tulevaisuuden tarpeista ja siitä kriteeristä, että tietyt kohteet ovat saman radan varrella. Eli miten ratkaistaan Tuusulanväylän ja sivukiitotien alueen kytkeminen lentoasemaan, Aviapolikseen, Viinikkalaan ja Kivistöön siten, että matka-aika on sama kuin nykyään ja että yhteys ei ole maan alla. Eipä juuri mitenkään. Jos tunnelia ei rakenneta ja kuviteltu ratikka/juna menee Ruskeasantaan, sen pitää kiertää koko sivukiitotie ja kulkea Lentoasemantien (mt 135) suuntaisesti lentoasemalle ja sieltä taas sitten pitäisi palata takaisin, mennä taas Aviapoliksen läpi ja terminaali kakkoseen ja Kivistöön. Matka-aika ja järjestelyt ovat kohtuuttomia ja epärealistisia, kyllä sivukiitotie on parasta alittaa tunnelissa. Pääradan oikaisu toteutunee ennemmin tai myöhemmin, mutta kehärata on jo asuntokysymyksenkin takia kiireellisempi ja pääradan uusi linjaus jättää tuhannet ihmiset ilman suoraa lentoasemayhteyttä tuskaisen bussimatkan päähän (Pukinmäki, Martinlaakso, Malmi, Huopalahti, Puistola, Tikkurila..), joten puolensa kaikessa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Antero sanoi taikasanan "tällä hetkellä". Niin varmaan onkin, mutta luitteko mitä kirjoitin? Puhuin tulevaisuuden tarpeista ja siitä kriteeristä, että tietyt kohteet ovat saman radan varrella. Eli miten ratkaistaan Tuusulanväylän ja sivukiitotien alueen kytkeminen lentoasemaan, Aviapolikseen, Viinikkalaan ja Kivistöön siten, että matka-aika on sama kuin nykyään ja että yhteys ei ole maan alla. Eipä juuri mitenkään. Jos tunnelia ei rakenneta ja kuviteltu ratikka/juna menee Ruskeasantaan, sen pitää kiertää koko sivukiitotie ja kulkea Lentoasemantien (mt 135) suuntaisesti lentoasemalle ja sieltä taas sitten pitäisi palata takaisin, mennä taas Aviapoliksen läpi ja terminaali kakkoseen ja Kivistöön. Matka-aika ja järjestelyt ovat kohtuuttomia ja epärealistisia, kyllä sivukiitotie on parasta alittaa tunnelissa.


Pahoittelen ilmaustani, mutta tämä on huuhaata. Finavia saattaa kyllä suunnitella uutta terminaalialuetta, mutta tällaisesta ei ole mitään päätöstä olemassa eli koko hanke on puhdasta spekulaatiota. Toteutuneeko koskaan jäänee nähtäväksi. Ei tällaisen perusteella ainakaan satoja miljoonia kannata ratahankkeeseen laittaa. Tarvittaessa toinen terminaalialue voidaan yhdistää ensimmäiseen jollain peoplemover-ratkaisulla.




> Pääradan oikaisu toteutunee ennemmin tai myöhemmin, mutta kehärata on jo asuntokysymyksenkin takia kiireellisempi ja pääradan uusi linjaus jättää tuhannet ihmiset ilman suoraa lentoasemayhteyttä tuskaisen bussimatkan päähän (Pukinmäki, Martinlaakso, Malmi, Huopalahti, Puistola, Tikkurila..), joten puolensa kaikessa.


Asuntokysymys on Vantaan kaupunkipolitiikkaa, ei valtakunnan liikennepolitiikkaa. Vantaa maksakoon hankkeen itse.

Selitätkö muuten miksi vaihdoton yhteys nimenomaan Pukinmäestä tai Martinlaaksosta lentoasemalle on niin tärkeä, että siihen pitää hassata näin iso rahasumma ja samalla kierrättää kaikkialta muulta Suomesta junalla tulevia lentomatkustajia vaihtoyhteydellä jostain Tikkurilan kautta? Lentoaseman työntekijöiden palvelemiseksi tämä olisi kyllä aprillipäivän juttu eikä noista paikoista lentomatkustajia taatusti tule enempää kuin kaukojunilla kentälle saapuisi.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Olisikohan mahdollista, että valtio myöntäisi kehäradan rahoituksen siten, että hanke saisi rahat vaihe kerrallaan ja toisaalta jättää seuraavan vaiheen toteutustapa tai jopa reitti avoimeksi? Tarkoitan siis, että näillä näkymin rakennettaisiin raskasraidetta seuraavalle asemalle, mutta jos tullaan myöhemmin toisiin aatoksiin, niin eteenpäin voitaisiin jatkaa raitiotienä ja suunniteltuja reittejä muuttaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Valtioneuvoston tiedote 10.3.2008




> Kehäradan kustannukset ylittyvät
> Kehäradan kustannusarvio on noussut. Uusi kustannusennuste on 590 miljonaa euroa eli 75 miljoonaa enemmän kuin aikaisemmin. 
> 
> Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö on esittänyt Vantaan kaupungin johdolle kustannusten jakamista uudelleen. 
> 
> Ministeriö edellyttää, että Finavia osallistuu lentoterminaalin rakentamiseen 30 miljoonalla eurolla.
> 
> - On erittäin kiusallista tuoda juuri hallituksen kehysriihen alla esiin näin suuri kustannusylitys. Hanketta ei ole valmisteltu parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla, moittii liikenneministeri Anu Vehviläinen.
> 
> ...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kehärata lukuina:
> 
> kustannusarvio on 420 M kustannustasossa 4/2006


Jos nykyinen arvio on 590 M niin nousua on kyllä aika paljon, vaikka sitten huomioiden kustannustason eläminen. Hieman turhan kallista maksaa tällaisia vain siksi että joku sattui joskus tekemään maakauppoja alueella rahan toivossa ja toisaalta siksi että seudun liikennepolitiikka (tai sen puute) suosii yliraskaita ja epäoptimoituja ratkaisuja, kunhan muut maksavat riittävän suuren osan investoinnista.

----------


## -Epex82-

Mielestäni en puhu huuhaata. Perustelen sitä sillä, että ei missään maassa ole oletettu paikalliselta ilmailulaitokselta, että se maksaa junan tai tien kentälle. Käsitykseni mukaan vaikkapa Oslon Flytogetia ei rahoittanut Norjan ilmailulaitos tai Oslon lentokenttäyhtiö, vaan valtio. Valtio on aina vastuussa loppuviimein sataman tai lentoaseman maayhteyksistä, niin Helsingissä kuin muuallakin. Helsinki maksoi Vuosaaren maayhteyksistäkin 50%, maakunnissa yleensä valtio maksaa kaiken. Mitä tulee tulevaisuudensuunnitelmiin, niin (korjatkaa jos olen väärässä) eikö kaikessa infrassa aina varauduta siihen, että sen käyttöarvo ja mahdollisuudet ovat myöhemminkin samat. Esim tielinjauksissa yms. Sama tilanne on kehäradan osalta, eikä ongelma piile siinä: rata on jo viivana kartalla piirretty siten, että sillä voidaan palvella uutta terminaalia, kustannukset päinvastoin pienenevät, kun osa louhintatöistä tehdään etukäteen ja myöhemmin "aseman paikka" on valmiina. Aiemminkin jo totesin, että infra on koko valtion asia, ei vain yhden kaupungin tai laitokset. Viitaten aiempiin linkkeihini, on lentoaseman myönteinen kehitys valtionkin edun mukaista. Jos kerran Vantaa saa luvan maksaa hankkeen itse, niin samalla logiikalla Tampere ja seudun kunnat saavat maksaa kehätiensä itse, tai turkulaisethan voivat maksaa moottoritien Poriin itse... ja niin edelleen. On vastuutonta käsitellä asioita näin nurkkakuntaisesti, pääkaupunkiseudun asunto-ongelmat koskettavat monia ja ovat sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä koko maan ongelmia siinä missä Itä-Lapin työttömyys tai rakennemuutos.

----------


## petteri

> Aiemminkin jo totesin, että infra on koko valtion asia, ei vain yhden kaupungin tai laitokset. Viitaten aiempiin linkkeihini, on lentoaseman myönteinen kehitys valtionkin edun mukaista. Jos kerran Vantaa saa luvan maksaa hankkeen itse, niin samalla logiikalla Tampere ja seudun kunnat saavat maksaa kehätiensä itse, tai turkulaisethan voivat maksaa moottoritien Poriin itse... ja niin edelleen. On vastuutonta käsitellä asioita näin nurkkakuntaisesti, pääkaupunkiseudun asunto-ongelmat koskettavat monia ja ovat sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä koko maan ongelmia siinä missä Itä-Lapin työttömyys tai rakennemuutos.



Olen samaa mieltä. Minusta valtion pitäisi maksaa vaikka Etelä-Espoon raideliikenneratkaisusta, Laajasalon ratikasta tai Tampereen ja Turun raitioteistä ainakin suunnilleen sama 70 % kuin se maksaa Kehäradastakin. Kehä I:stä, Helsingin sisääntuloteistä tai Hakamäentiestä valtio maksaa myös leijonanosan. Maakunnissahan valtio jo nyt maksaa käytännössä 80-90 % infrahankkeista.

Helsingin seudulta siirretään jo nyt todella paljon tukea maakuntiin. Tuen nettosummaa ei ole selvitetty. Mutta minusta vaikuttaa erilaisten makrotalouden indikaattoreiden perusteella (BKT, verotettavat tulot, "valtionosuudet" ja investointien valtionrahoitus), että Helsingin seudun nettotuki (kaikki rahavirrat huomioiden) muulle Suomelle on nyt suunnilleen 10-15 % Helsingin seudun BKT:stä eli 5-8 miljardia euroa vuodessa. Samaan aikaan Helsingin seudun infrahankkeet eivät vaan etene, kun kuntien pitäisi varsinkin joukkoliikenteessä maksaa leijonanosa.

Rahaa kyllä riittää kaiken maailman risusavottahankkeisiin toivottomilla alueilla, mutta investoinnit Suomen moottorin kasvuun ovat minimissä. Informaatioyhteiskunta näyttää siirtävän talouden ja kehityksen painopisteen globaalisti erittäin voimakkaasti suuriin(1M+) kaupunkeihin. 

Suomessa kehitystä ei voi eikä kannata kokonaan typistää Helsingin seudulle. Suomessakin kannattaisi kuitenkin ihan suosiolla myöntää, että toivottomilla alueilla viimeinen sammuttaa valot ja keskittää investointeja ja pyrkiä luomaan menestyvää taloutta Helsinki - Tampere -Lahti kolmioon sekä Oulun, Jyväskylän, Turun ja Kuopion seuduille ja Seinäjoki - Vaasa alueelle.

Muun Suomen voisi matkailukohteita lukuunottamatta nimetä saattohoitoalueeksi, johon investoidaan vain minimi. Esimerkiksi ikäluokkien pienentyessä kaikki yliopistotasoinen koulutus edellämainittujen kaupunkialueiden ulkopuolella voitaisiin hyvin lopettaa.

----------


## late-

> Perustelen sitä sillä, että ei missään maassa ole oletettu paikalliselta ilmailulaitokselta, että se maksaa junan tai tien kentälle.


Heathrow Expressin oma ratainfrastruktuuri on BAA:n rakentamaa ja omistamaa. BAA vastaa myös liikennöinnistä. Mittakaava on toki eri kuin täällä.

Periaatetasolla asia on kuitenkin kiinnostava. Lentoliikenteen vapaus tietyistä veroista perustuu periaatteeseen, jonka mukaan lentoliikenne kattaa omat kulunsa eli lentokentät ja lennonjohdon. Lentoliikenne ei siis maksa liikenneveroja eikä polttoaineveroja, mutta ei myöskään pyydä yhteiskunnalta infraa. Periaate ei kuitenkaan näytä ulottuvan lentokenttien liikenneyhteyksiin.

----------


## kouvo

> Suomessa kehitystä ei voi eikä kannata kokonaan typistää Helsingin seudulle. Suomessakin kannattaisi kuitenkin ihan suosiolla myöntää, että toivottomilla alueilla viimeinen sammuttaa valot ja keskittää investointeja ja pyrkiä luomaan menestyvää taloutta Helsinki - Tampere -Lahti kolmioon sekä Oulun, Jyväskylän, Turun ja Kuopion seuduille ja Seinäjoki - Vaasa alueelle.
> 
> Muun Suomen voisi matkailukohteita lukuunottamatta nimetä saattohoitoalueeksi, johon investoidaan vain minimi. Esimerkiksi ikäluokkien pienentyessä kaikki yliopistotasoinen koulutus edellämainittujen kaupunkialueiden ulkopuolella voitaisiin hyvin lopettaa.


Kyseinen viimeinen sammuttaa valot -investointimalli tuhoaisi koko sen yhteiskunnan, joka nykyisin Suomena tunnetaan. Valtiovallan intresseissä tuskin on jättää suurinta osaa valtakuntaa asumattomaksi erämaaksi.

Mitä kehärataan tulee, nähdäkseni se on pääosiltaan Vantaan (+Helsingin) sisäinen hanke, jonka rahoituksen pitäisi myös olla valtaosin Vantaan (+Helsingin) kontolla. Sen sijaan pääradan oikaisu lentokentän kautta olisi selkeästi valtakunnallinen hanke, jossa valtiolla pitäisi olla merkittävä rahoitusosuus.

----------


## -Epex82-

Ok. Baa:sta en tiennyt, mutta jos katsotaan useimpia lentoasemia maailmassa, niin eivätkö valtiot yleensä omista ne. Joka tapauksessa valtio on vastuussa infrastaan ja on outoa kyseenalaistaa se asia. BAA on ymmärrykseni mukaan entinen valtionyhtiö, joka yksityistettiin ja myytiin Espanjaan. Samaa ei välttämättä kannata kokeilla Suomessa. UK taitaa olla ääriesimerkki, mutta kyllä Norja, Ruotsi, Tanska, Saksa yms maksavat rautatiet kentilleen. Näissä kirjoituksissa käy ilmi lapsellinen käsitys siitä, että infra ei olisi jokin kokonaisuus, vaan enemmän toisistaan riippumattomista palasista koostuva asia, jossa jokaisella on oma "tonttinsa". Näin ei kuitenkaan ole, vaan infra on monen liikennemuodon kokonaisuus, jonka ylläpitovastuu ja rahoitus on edelleen valtiolla. BAA tietysti on oma tapauksensa, mutta onnistuisiko sama Suomessa? Vastaus kyllä: meillä olisi pari kannattavaa kenttää, pari junareittiä ja muuta ei sitten olisikaan, jos kaikki menisi todella kustannusten mukaan. Tunnettu julkinen salaisuushan on, että Hki-Vantaan avulla subventoidaan (osittain oikeutetustikin) maakuntakenttiä. Jos valtio siis haluaa, että SEN OMA asuntotuotantotavoite toteutuu ja että Helsinki-Vantaan saavutettavuus paranee ja että Aviapolis saa investointeja, ei se valitettavasti tule ilmaiseksi. Vaikka JLF:lla on paljon fiksuja kirjoittajia, en kuitenkaan vähättelisi 100% virallisia perusteluja kehäradalle. Itse olen tuonut esiin, että mikäli samat ehdot asetettaisiin reitin puolesta raitiovaunullekin, pitää lentoasema-alue alittaa tunnelissa. Ehdot ovat ikään kuin lineaarista optimointia, joissa monta erilaista "pakkoa" (ehtoa) täytyy täyttyä samalla kertaa. Mutta jäämme odottamaan huomista ja kehysriiheä. Joka seuraa hesaria, huomaa, että tunnelma kiristyy liikennehankkeiden ympärillä:
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135234689840
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135234694084
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135234690914

----------


## Kani

> pääradan uusi linjaus jättää tuhannet ihmiset ilman suoraa lentoasemayhteyttä tuskaisen bussimatkan päähän (Pukinmäki, Martinlaakso, Malmi, Huopalahti, Puistola, Tikkurila..), joten puolensa kaikessa.


Kovasti ihmettelen, mikä on logiikkasi, kun metrokeskusteluissa olet voimakkaasti vähätellyt Etelä-Espoon yhteyksien muuttamista vaihdollisiksi, mutta yhtäkkiä toisaalla seudulla bussimatkat ovatkin tuskaisia ja vaihdollisuus asia, josta pitää päästä eroon.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Valtio on aina vastuussa loppuviimein sataman tai lentoaseman maayhteyksistä, niin Helsingissä kuin muuallakin. Helsinki maksoi Vuosaaren maayhteyksistäkin 50%, maakunnissa yleensä valtio maksaa kaiken. [...] Aiemminkin jo totesin, että infra on koko valtion asia, ei vain yhden kaupungin tai laitokset. Viitaten aiempiin linkkeihini, on lentoaseman myönteinen kehitys valtionkin edun mukaista. Jos kerran Vantaa saa luvan maksaa hankkeen itse, niin samalla logiikalla Tampere ja seudun kunnat saavat maksaa kehätiensä itse, tai turkulaisethan voivat maksaa moottoritien Poriin itse... ja niin edelleen. On vastuutonta käsitellä asioita näin nurkkakuntaisesti, pääkaupunkiseudun asunto-ongelmat koskettavat monia ja ovat sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä koko maan ongelmia siinä missä Itä-Lapin työttömyys tai rakennemuutos.


"Vantaa maksakoon" -periaate pätee siinä tapauksessa jos Vantaa väkisin haluaa suboptimaalisen, yliraskaan ratkaisun. Kehäratahan halutaan ratikan sijaan vain siksi, että Vantaa haluaa valtion 70 % maksajaksi ja ratikkaa ei rahoitettaisi tuollaisilla valtionosuusprosenteilla. Tämä on muiden kuppaamista ja häikäilemätöntä rahan kahmimista hyödyllisemmiltä kohteilta kokonaisuudesta välittämättä.

Jos Vantaa haluaisi ratikan, niin siihen sopisi valtion mielestäni osallistua samalla prosentilla millä tuetaan muita paikallisia raideliikennehankkeita, esim. 30 %. Pääradan oikaisu puolestaan olisi valtakunnallinen hanke, jonka valtio voisi maksaa kokonaan.

En nimittäin ole missään vaiheessa sanonut, ettei lentoaseman yhteyksien parantamisessa olisi mitään sijaa valtion osallistumiselle. Valtion vain ei pidä hassata rahaa paikallisen kiinteistömafian kukkaroiden kartuttamiseen vaan rahat pitää käyttää sellaisiin hankkeisiin, jotka oikeasti toimivat sen tavoitteen hyväksi millä niitä perustellaan. Kehärata on hankkeena nk. "turkey". Sen sanotaan edistävän jotain mutta tosiasiassa julkilausutun tavoitteen saavuttaisi paremmin tehokkaammin keinoin, kun taas kehäradan takaa löytyy piilotettuja motiiveja.

En muuten tunnusta tässä nurkkakuntaisuutta. En ole vaatinut tässä yhteydessä valtiota investoimaan Tampereelle yhtään mitään. Ylipäänsäkin suhtaudun skeptisesti populistisiin väitteisiin, että Helsingin verovaroilla ylläpidetään muuta Suomea. Tampereelle on yleisesti ottaen tullut todella vähän valtion investointeja. Pirkkalan lentoasemankin Tampereen kaupunki rakensi itse 1970-luvulla ja valtio maksoi kunhan jaksoi. Sama resepti toistuu vuosikymmenestä toiseen samalla kun Helsingin seudulle visioidaan mahtipontisia suunnitelmia kuten länsimetro, kehärata, Vuosaaren satama (vaikka satamakapasiteettia olisi ollut muualla Suomessa valmiina ihan tarpeeksi) jne. Jonnekin syrjäseuduille paikalliset keskustapomot saattavat joskus saada jonkun hankkeen, Turkuun harvakseltaan mutta Tampereelle ei juuri ikinä. Ainoat poikkeukset lienevät yhteiskunnallisen korkeakoulun siirto Tampereelle yliopistoksi 1960-luvulla, TV2 sekä nyttemmin tuo aina esimerkiksi nostettu ohitusmoottoritie, joka on tosiaan vain yksi hanke.

Olisi ilmapiiriä puhdistavaa, jos joku todella voisi selvittää mikä aluetase todellisuudessa on Helsingin seudun ja Suomen muiden seutukuntien kesken. Veikkaan että isot kaupungit Helsingin ulkopuolella ovat selkeästi nettohäviäjiä, työttömyydestä kärsivät syrjäseudut suhteellisia nettovoittajia (tosin pikkuroposia sinne menee kun väkeä on vähän) ja Helsinki on siinä-ja-siinä, paitsi että valtionhallinnon työpaikkojen aiheuttamien kulujen kohdistaminen kaikille verovelvollisille osoittaisi että hallinnon läsnäolo Helsingissä on selkeä tulonsiirto maakunnista Helsinkiin päin.




> Ok. Baa:sta en tiennyt, mutta jos katsotaan useimpia lentoasemia maailmassa, niin eivätkö valtiot yleensä omista ne. Joka tapauksessa valtio on vastuussa infrastaan ja on outoa kyseenalaistaa se asia. [...] Näin ei kuitenkaan ole, vaan infra on monen liikennemuodon kokonaisuus, jonka ylläpitovastuu ja rahoitus on edelleen valtiolla. BAA tietysti on oma tapauksensa, mutta onnistuisiko sama Suomessa? Vastaus kyllä: meillä olisi pari kannattavaa kenttää, pari junareittiä ja muuta ei sitten olisikaan, jos kaikki menisi todella kustannusten mukaan. Tunnettu julkinen salaisuushan on, että Hki-Vantaan avulla subventoidaan (osittain oikeutetustikin) maakuntakenttiä. Jos valtio siis haluaa, että SEN OMA asuntotuotantotavoite toteutuu ja että Helsinki-Vantaan saavutettavuus paranee ja että Aviapolis saa investointeja, ei se valitettavasti tule ilmaiseksi. Vaikka JLF:lla on paljon fiksuja kirjoittajia, en kuitenkaan vähättelisi 100% virallisia perusteluja kehäradalle. Itse olen tuonut esiin, että mikäli samat ehdot asetettaisiin reitin puolesta raitiovaunullekin, pitää lentoasema-alue alittaa tunnelissa. Ehdot ovat ikään kuin lineaarista optimointia, joissa monta erilaista "pakkoa" (ehtoa) täytyy täyttyä samalla kertaa.


Mielenkiintoinen näkemys. Tosiasiassa homma on hieman nyansoidumpi. Ei valtio aina omista kaikkia lentokenttiä. Suomessakin on kunnallisesti omistettuja lentoasemia kuten Seinäjoki tai Mikkeli eikä mikään laki kiellä myöskään yksityistä omistamasta lentoasemaa, kunhan saa sille ilmailuhallinnosta relevantit luvat. Valtio ei myöskään omista koko tieverkkoa vaan jako kuntien ja valtion teihin ei ilmene mitenkään välittömästi tietä katsoessa (mm. Tampereen rantaväylä on muistaakseni valtion tie vaikka toisaalta sen merkitys paikallisesti on suurempi kuin valtakunnan kannalta eli se voisi hyvin olla Tampereen kaupungin omistuksessa). Varmasti myös päinvastaisia esimerkkejä löytyy.

Eikä BAA ole ainoa esimerkki muusta kuin valtion ylläpitämästä lentokenttäinfrasta. Esim. Ranskassa valtaosa lentokentistä on paikallisen kauppakamarin operoimia (omistus saattaa tosin olla valtiolla, mutta valtio ei puutu millään lailla infran kaupalliseen hyödyntämiseen). Johtopäätöksenä voisi sanoa, että valtionomistus on vain yksi lentokenttäoperoimisen muoto, ja Suomessa toimii sikäli kehnosti, että Finavia on lähellä monopoliasemaa, koska pystyy määräämään tariffit lähes kaikille kentille. Voidaan väittää, että Helsinki-Vantaan tuotoilla subventoidaan maakuntakenttiä, mutta yhtälailla voidaan väittää vastaan, että Finavia haittaa muiden kenttien luonnollista kehitystä, kun ne eivät voi kilpailla halvemmilla tariffeilla. Suomenkin kunnista tai jopa yksityisistä tahoista saattaisi löytyä halukkaita lentokenttien ylläpitäjiä, jos vastassa ei olisi Finavia-mammuttia, joka ei käytännössä anna elintilaa muille.

Helsingin seudun asuntotilanne ei ole valtakunnantason asia vaan paikallinen. Juuri Helsingin seudun kasvupolitiikalla näivetetään muiden Suomen kaupunkien mahdollisuuksia toimia tasapainottavina kasvukeskuksina. Huippuyliopistohankkeella yritetään viedä resurssit muilta yliopistoilta (joita negatiivissävytteisesti kutsutaan "maakuntayliopistoiksi") ja kehäradalla yritetään blokata muun Suomen yhteyksiä Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle, jotta kasvu todella keskittyisi puoliväkisin Kehä III:n sisäpuolelle (pääradan oikaisulla Tampere ja Lahti olisivatkin yhtäkkiä houkuttavia sijoittumiskohteita Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemaan tukeutuville toiminnoille, mutta kehäradalla ei -- ja kehäradalla syödään rataoikaisun taloudelliset resurssit).

Niin muuten, haluaako valtio että Aviapolikseen investoidaan? Vai haluaako sitä joku muu, joka laittaa sanansa valtion suuhun? Lentoaseman yhteyksiä voidaan ja niitä pitää parantaa, mutta kehärata ei ole oikea vastaus tähän tarpeeseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> "Vantaa maksakoon" -periaate pätee siinä tapauksessa jos Vantaa väkisin haluaa suboptimaalisen, yliraskaan ratkaisun. Kehäratahan halutaan ratikan sijaan vain siksi, että Vantaa haluaa valtion 70 % maksajaksi ja ratikkaa ei rahoitettaisi tuollaisilla valtionosuusprosenteilla. Tämä on muiden kuppaamista ja häikäilemätöntä rahan kahmimista hyödyllisemmiltä kohteilta kokonaisuudesta välittämättä.


Ja lisäksi tämä on typeryyttä Vantaan itsensä näkökulmasta. Vantaa rakentaisi pitkät pätkät raitiotietä sillä rahalla, mikä on laskettu Vantaan osuudeksi Marjaradasta. Ja raitiotiestä olisi enemmän hyötyä, esimerkiksi Tikkurilan ja Aviapoliksen välisen alueen arvonnousuna.

Martinlaakson radan jatke Kivistöön ei maksaisi Vantaalle mitään, koska alueen rakennusoikeuden arvo on paljon suurempi kuin se noin 60 M minkä radan jatko maksaisi. Alueethan ovat kaupungin omaisuutta, joten Vantaan ei edes tarvitse vääntää kättä maanomistajien kanssa hyödyn jakamisesta.




> Jos Vantaa haluaisi ratikan, niin siihen sopisi valtion mielestäni osallistua samalla prosentilla millä tuetaan muita paikallisia raideliikennehankkeita, esim. 30 %. Pääradan oikaisu puolestaan olisi valtakunnallinen hanke, jonka valtio voisi maksaa kokonaan.


On kertakaikkiaan omituista, että meillä valtion rahoitusosuus riippuu siitä, mikä on hankkeen nimitys. Kun raiteen nimi on raitiotie, se ei kuulu valtiolle lainkaan. Jos sen nimi on metro, niin valtio voi osallistua siihen vähän. Jos nimi on junarata, niin valtio maksaa kaiken.

Ainoa logiikka on se, että junarata on RHK:n eli valtion omaisuutta, ja valtio maksakoon omaisuudestaan itse. Kuitenkin kunnalle valtion omaisuuden käyttö on paljon edullisempaa kuin oman radan käyttö. Valtion metrosta maksetaan ratamaksua riippuen liikenteen määrästä. Käytännössä se on noin 10 % siitä, mitä maksaa oman radan ylläpito, joka maksetaan liikenteen määrästä riippumatta. Tällä hetkellä tosin VR Oy:n monopoli rajoittaa valtion radan käyttöä.

Mutta kuten Janihyvärinen kirjoittaa, perusteen tulisi olla hankkeen vaikutuksissa. Valtakunnalliset hankkeet kuuluvat valtiolle, paikalliset kunnille. Maksuosuuksien määräytymisen perusteeksi käyvät hyötyjen jakautuminen paikallisiin ja valtakunnallisiin sekä poliittisten tavoitteiden, kuten ympäristötavoitteiden toteutuminen.

Minusta kaupunkiliikenteen osalta parhaiten näyttävät toimivan Ranskan ja USA:n mallit, joissa paikallisviranomaisilla on oikeus rahoittaa joukkoliikennettä itse perimällä hyötyä niiltä, jotka hyötyvät. Tämä ohjaa seutujen itsensä kannalta oikeisiin hankkeisiin. Jos Marjaradankin tapauksessa Vantaan budjettirahoitusosuus olisi kiinni siitä, miten laajasti hanke aiheuttaa hyötyjä ja miten rahoitustulot hyötyjen kasvaessa kasvavat, Vantaa ei haluaisi rakentaa 8 km:n tunnelia ilman asemia ja hyötyjä.

Antero

----------


## teme

> "Vantaa maksakoon" -periaate pätee siinä tapauksessa jos Vantaa väkisin haluaa suboptimaalisen, yliraskaan ratkaisun. Kehäratahan halutaan ratikan sijaan vain siksi, että Vantaa haluaa valtion 70 % maksajaksi ja ratikkaa ei rahoitettaisi tuollaisilla valtionosuusprosenteilla. Tämä on muiden kuppaamista ja häikäilemätöntä rahan kahmimista hyödyllisemmiltä kohteilta kokonaisuudesta välittämättä.


Minusta käsittämättömintä nurkkapatriotismia kehäradassa on edelleenkin linjaus, luonteva reitti matkustavirtojen ja tulevan maankäytön kannalta, olisi jatkaa lentokentältä lentokenttämetron reittiä suoraan Pasilaan (tai oikoratana). On kuitenkin vähintään omituinen ajatus, että valtion osuuden suuruus riippuisi siitä onko hanke hyvä, ei Vantaa voi pakottaa LVM:ä rataa rahoittamaan eli se on implisiittisesti hyväksynyt hankkeen.




> Ylipäänsäkin suhtaudun skeptisesti populistisiin väitteisiin, että Helsingin verovaroilla ylläpidetään muuta Suomea.


Siitä kuinka paljon Helsinki ja muut suuret kaupungit Tampere mukaan lukien tukevat muuta Suomea on määrittelykysymys, riippuu sitä mikä katsotaan aluetueksi. Negatiivisia lukuja tähän saa vaan älyvapaalla talousteorisoinnilla jossa esimerkiksi perunan viljely ja sen jalostaminen einekseksi on jotenkin oikeasti tuottavaa, mutta sen jakelu, markkinointi ja myynti pelkkää loisimista. Ja näin ollen vaikkapa kaikki metsäyhtiön pääkonttorin työntekijöiden verotulot ovat suoraa riistoa, ja pari motaria vain oikeudenmukainen korvaus rosvouksesta.

----------


## -Epex82-

Lentoliikenne on hub-keskeistä, mutta jos ette sitä usko, niin siitä vaan sitten perustelemaan lentoasemia ympäri Suomea, katsotaan miten kannattaa. Suomen kaltaisessa maassa voi toimia vain yksi iso, merkittävä lentoasema ja nyt se on Helsinki-Vantaa. Jos muuta väitätte, ette ole perehtyneet lentoliikenneasioihin. Suomen osalta tekijänä on maan iso pinta-ala ja vähäinen asukasluku. Ei Finnairin Aasian-yhteyksiä voida logistisesti hajoittaa Jyväskylään ja Ivaloon, vaikka niin haluttaisiin. Miehistövaihdot ja logistiikka vaativat optimointia.
Valtio eli RHK on muuten itse halunnut kehärataa, tämä foorumi on ainoa paikka, jossa vastustetaan raskasta raideliikennettä. Kanille tiedoksi, että myös Vantaalla nimenomaan kehäradan myötä matkat muuttuvat vaihdollisiksi monin paikoin ja liityntä lisääntyy. Siinä ei ole mitään pahaa, koska jos joukkoliikenteen vuorovälit vaikkapa Vantaan suorilla olisivat 5-10min, niin minnekäs ne linjurit mahtuisivat, pitäisikö ne ampua Helsingin katuverkkoon?

Minulle käy, että kunnat maksavat hankkeensa itse, koska maantieteellinen sijainti tekee niistä paikallisia. Käykö kepulaisille insseille, että aloitetaan Pohjanmaan radan parannuksesta?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lentoliikenne on hub-keskeistä,...


Niin on. Siksi tästä "Suomen hubista" pitäisi olla hyvät yhteydet muualle Suomeen. Sitähän tässä keskustelussa on yritetty selittää, kun sinulle riittää, että Suomen lentokentältä on hyvät jatkoyhteydet vain muutamaan Vantaan ja Helsingin lähiöön.




> Valtio eli RHK on muuten itse halunnut kehärataa, tämä foorumi on ainoa paikka, jossa vastustetaan raskasta raideliikennettä.


Kehärata eli Marjarata ja raskas raideliikenne ovat eri asiat. Junaratanakin Marjaradan olisi voinut sijoittaa fiksummin kuin 8 km:n tunnelissa ilman asemia ja paikassa, jossa edes asemat eivät palvelisi olemassa olevaa maankäyttöä. Jos tunnelia tehdään, niin kannattaisi niin kallis ratkaisu sijoittaa mieluummin kaupungin kuin metsän ja kiitoradan alle, missä sijainnista ei ole mitään hyötyä.

Marjarata ei ole ollut RHK:n vaan Vantaan hanke. RHK tietenkin tekee sitä, mihin sille annetaan rahaa. Mutta RHK:n huoli on kaiken aikaa ollut koko rataverkon ylläpidon rahoitus, ja se näkisi varmasti Marjaradan 600 miljoonan potin mieluummin koko 6000 km:n rataverkon rapautumisen estämisessä kuin Vantaan kiinteistökehittämisessä. Mutta sinullehan tällainen kokonaisuuden ajattelu on pahasta?

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Aiemminkin on todettu jopa Mr Alkun toimesta, että pääradan linjauksessa ja kehäradassa on omat etunsa. Puhuminen "muutamasta lähiöstä" on varmaan lainaus Suomenmaan sivuilta, kun joukkoliikenneasiantuntija Alku tietää itsekin, että sekä päärata että Vantaankoskenrata +rantarata palvelevat satojatuhansia ihmisiä joka päivä. RHK:n tilaston mukaan 80% Suomen junamatkoista tehdään lähiliikenteessä, joten investointi tulee tärkeimmälle alueelle. Tästä tunnelikammosta voi nyt vielä todeta sen, että mikäli junaradan halutaan palvelevan kaikkia niitä alueita ja täyttävän kaikki sille asetetut ehdot, on ainoa vaihtoehto rakentaa tunneli, koska lentoaseman läpi, siis kiitotien läpi ei voi rakentaa mitään. Erkanemispaikkoja pääradasta on muutenkin vähän ja mikäli tunnelikammoinen insinööri haluaa radan erkanevan pääradasta ennen Tikkurilaa tai Tikkurilassa, täytyy ryhtyä purkamaan taloja radan alta. Radan sijoittelulla varmistetaan maankäytön mahdollisuudet, joiden hyödyntämistä valtio ja kunnat haluavat. Aiemmin viittaamissani linkeissä käy hyvin ilmi lentoaseman ja Aviapoliksen taloudellinen merkitys. 

Väite siitä, että radalle ei tule tunnelliin asemia on huvittava: Ruskeasanta, Aviapolis ja Lentoasema rakennetaan jo 1. vaiheessa ja ne kaikki ovat fiksusti ja luonnollisesti tunnelissa, Viinikkala (terminaali 2) louhitaan osin valmiiksi jo nyt
Jos kepulaiset tietäisivät radan oikeasti olevan turha, se ei olisi päätynyt mihinkään eteenpäin. Ongelma onkin se, että kepu tietää radan oleva tärkeä ja tietää sen tuovan etua kepulaisten vihaamalle Helsingin seudulle ja mahdollistavan alueen kehittymisen. Kehärata on siinä missä Pohjanmaan radan parannuskin koko Suomen hanke, josta valtio on velvollinen kantamaan vastuunsa. Vai käykö kepun insinööreille, että Pohjanmaan kunnat maksavat Sjk-Oulu rataremontin? Luulenpa että ei, koska termi "aluekehitys" ei kepun pekkarilaisessa jargonissa koske Helsingin seutua.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> sekä päärata että Vantaankoskenrata +rantarata palvelevat satojatuhansia ihmisiä joka päivä. RHK:n tilaston mukaan 80% Suomen junamatkoista tehdään lähiliikenteessä, joten investointi tulee tärkeimmälle alueelle.


Jos kaukojunaliikenne lakkautettaisiin kokonaan, lähiliikenteessä tehtäisiin 100 % junamatkoista, joten se olisi entistä tärkeämpää, eikö? Perustelu ontuu jos asian tärkeyttä perustellaan asialla itsellään.




> Jos kepulaiset tietäisivät radan oikeasti olevan turha, se ei olisi päätynyt mihinkään eteenpäin. Ongelma onkin se, että kepu tietää radan oleva tärkeä ja tietää sen tuovan etua kepulaisten vihaamalle Helsingin seudulle ja mahdollistavan alueen kehittymisen. Kehärata on siinä missä Pohjanmaan radan parannuskin koko Suomen hanke, josta valtio on velvollinen kantamaan vastuunsa. Vai käykö kepun insinööreille, että Pohjanmaan kunnat maksavat Sjk-Oulu rataremontin? Luulenpa että ei, koska termi "aluekehitys" ei kepun pekkarilaisessa jargonissa koske Helsingin seutua.


En ole insinööri enkä kepulainen. Enkä vihaa Helsinkiä. Tässä tullaan asian ytimeen: kehärata on nimenomaan nurkkapatrioottinen aluekehityshanke, jonka vain väitetään palvelevan valtakunnallisia tarpeita. Ei ole radikaalia eroa kehäradan tai jonkun syrjäseudun siltarummun välillä, paitsi tietenkin mittakaava. Kehäradan nurkkapatrioottisuus itse asiassa hipoo ennätystä sillä se hyödyttää Vantaastakin vain tiettyjä osia. Jopa Helsingistä katsottuna pääradan oikaisu olisi parempi. Sitäpaitsi jos samat (tai paremmat) hyödyt saisi halvemmalla kuten ratikkavaihtoehdossa, niin hulluhan se on joka maksaa vapaaehtoisesti tuplahinnan -- ellei sitten pysty maksattamaan lähes koko hintaa jollakulla muulla.

----------


## -Epex82-

En jaksa enää tolkuttaa tätä: kehärata tuo vaihdollisen yhteyden raiteita pitkin kentälle ja on näin kompromissi, joka palvelee asuntotuotantoa (valtion OMA tahto, myönnä edes se), Aviapolista ja lentoasemaa. MI-NÄ-KIN kannatan pääradan oikaisua kentän kautta, mutta siinäkin on oma problematiikkansa. Kyse on isosta työpaikka-alueesta ja lentoasemasta sekä asuinalueista. Bussiliikenne myös vähenee paljon. Ei kait kaikki kehärataa koskeva matsku ole tuulesta temmattua?
Kun kehärata on pidemmällä niin eikö olen, kuten kansainvälisissäkin esimerkeissä (FRA, CDG..) ensin syytä toteuttaa paikallisliikennerata ja sen jälkeen se pikajuna. Edelleen viittaa tiettyjen maakuntien vastustukseen ja jos Helsingin "pönkittämisestä" puhutaan, niin pääradan oikaisu se vasta etua tuo ja moni maakuntakenttä pistää lapun luukulle, eikö niin olekin Jani?
Odotan innolla RHK:n selvitystä (nk. käynnissä oleva pietari-paperi) lentokentän kautta kulkevasta pikajunasta. Harmi, että en löydä sitä Turun Sanomien juttua, jossa iloittiin, että Elsa ei mene kentän kautta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En jaksa enää tolkuttaa tätä: kehärata tuo vaihdollisen yhteyden raiteita pitkin kentälle ja on näin kompromissi, joka palvelee asuntotuotantoa (valtion OMA tahto, myönnä edes se).


Missä sanotaan, että valtio tahtoo asuntoja nimenomaan Marja-Vantaalle? Lähdeviite? Ja mikä on "valtion tahto"? Virkamiehillä on omia mielipiteitään ja intressejään, samoin poliitikoilla.




> Ei kait kaikki kehärataa koskeva matsku ole tuulesta temmattua?


Kyllä minä vähän pahaa pelkään, että on. En kyllä tykkäisi itsekään uskoa, että meikäläinen hallintokoneisto tuottaa sellaista soopaa, mutta vähän pahalta näyttää. Päällisin puolin vaikuttaa komealta, mutta mikään väitteistä ei kestä kriittistä tarkastelua.




> Kun kehärata on pidemmällä niin eikö olen, kuten kansainvälisissäkin esimerkeissä (FRA, CDG..) ensin syytä toteuttaa paikallisliikennerata ja sen jälkeen se pikajuna. Edelleen viittaa tiettyjen maakuntien vastustukseen ja jos Helsingin "pönkittämisestä" puhutaan, niin pääradan oikaisu se vasta etua tuo ja moni maakuntakenttä pistää lapun luukulle, eikö niin olekin Jani?


Tässä pitää suhteuttaa asiat siihen, millaiset olot ja historia ulkomailla on ja miten meillä vastaavat asiat kannattaa toteuttaa. Ei voi olla mikään kyseenalaistamaton opinkappale, että paikallisyhteys täytyy toteuttaa ensin. Tai jos näin on, niin miten se perustellaan aukottomasti ja pitävästi teoreettisella tasolla?

Pahaa pelkään, ettei meillä ole varaa sellaiseen luksukseen, että kentälle tulee kaksi päällekäistä ratayhteyttä. Vain yhteen on varaa, ja silloin kaukoliikenne menee etusijalle. Toki samalla radalla voidaan kapasiteetin salliessa ajaa myös paikallisliikennettä eli ei voi sanoa että se rata olisi jompi kumpi kun se voi olla molemmat.

Marja-Vantaan tukemiseen täytyy löytyä joku muu ratkaisu kun lentoaseman tarpeilla näennäisesti ratsastaminen.

Jos muuten oikein paranoidiksi ryhtyisi, niin miksiköhän tuosta radasta puhuttiin ensin Marja-ratana ja sitten termi yhtäkkiä vaihtui neutraaliksi kehäradaksi? Ehkä siksi, että Marja-nimi olisi ollut liian helppo yhdistää Marja-Vantaan kiinteistöhankkeisiin ja luonut (oikeaa) mielikuvaa siitä, että juuri rakentaminen on radan tarkoitus, ei lentoaseman palveleminen.

Niin muuten, olen jo monesti sanonut, että tamperelaisena minulle on tärkeää miten helposti, nopeasti ja usein Tampereelle pääsee maailmalta, ei niinkään se pysyykö Pirkkalan kenttä hengissä itsetarkoituksellisesti. Minusta Vantaalta Pirkkalaan on yksinkertaisesti tyhmää lentää. Jos Pirkkalan kenttä on kuollakseen niin kuolkoon jos se on hinta kunnollisesta ratayhteydestä Vantaalle. Tosin ei se kuole. Osa liikenteestä loppuu ja kenttä profiloituu entistä vahvemmin suoriin ulkomaanyhteyksiin (vrt. Ryanair) sekä SAS-ryhmän syöttöliikenteeseen (koska SAS:hän pystyisi tällöinkin nappaamaan suoraan Tukholmaan ja Kööpenhaminaan transit-matkustajia Vantaan ohi).

----------


## late-

> Tästä tunnelikammosta voi nyt vielä todeta sen, että mikäli junaradan halutaan palvelevan kaikkia niitä alueita ja täyttävän kaikki sille asetetut ehdot, on ainoa vaihtoehto rakentaa tunneli, koska lentoaseman läpi, siis kiitotien läpi ei voi rakentaa mitään.


Eli tunneli johtuu lentoasemasta ja vieläpä pitkälti siitä, että lentoaseman kehittämishankkeille halutaan jättää täysin vapaat kädet. Muuten riittäisi lyhyempikin tunneli. Eikö silloin ole perusteltua, että Finavia maksaa edes osan lentoaseman etujen aiheuttamista lisäkustannuksista? Tätähän olet kovasti vastustanut, mutta samaan aikaan perustellut tunnelirakentamista lentoaseman eli Finavian hyödyillä.

Minusta 30 miljoonaa Finavialta lentoaseman asemaan on aika kohtuullinen panos.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Siitä kuinka paljon Helsinki ja muut suuret kaupungit Tampere mukaan lukien tukevat muuta Suomea on määrittelykysymys, riippuu sitä mikä katsotaan aluetueksi. Negatiivisia lukuja tähän saa vaan älyvapaalla talousteorisoinnilla jossa esimerkiksi perunan viljely ja sen jalostaminen einekseksi on jotenkin oikeasti tuottavaa, mutta sen jakelu, markkinointi ja myynti pelkkää loisimista. Ja näin ollen vaikkapa kaikki metsäyhtiön pääkonttorin työntekijöiden verotulot ovat suoraa riistoa, ja pari motaria vain oikeudenmukainen korvaus rosvouksesta.


Tämä on hieman off-topic, mutta tekisin eron julkisen ja yksityisen sektorin välille. Yksityinen sektori on vapaan kilpailun piirissä ja saa sijoittaa toimintonsa miten parhaaksi näkee. Se ei ole subventiota mihinkään suuntaan. Julkinen sektori, erityisesti valtionhallinto, rahoitetaan meidän kaikkien verovaroilla. Jos siitä suhteellisesti ylisuuri osa sijoittuu Helsinkiin, niin sitten tuo on subventiota. Valtionhallinnon hajasijoitus on terve suuntaus, koska sillä tasapainotetaan tilannetta. Nykyisen kommunikaatioteknologian aikana fyysisellä sijainnilla ei ole niin kauheasti väliä, kun paperia (tai nykyään sähköpostia) pyöritetään.

Voin sanoa tämän hyvällä omatunnolla, sillä vaikka olen yksityisellä sektorilla, olen viimeisen puoli vuosikymmentä sijainnut eri paikkakunnalla kuin yksikkömme muu henkilökunta, joka muuten on hajaantunut Suomessakin kahdelle muulle paikkakunnalle sekä pitkin maailmaa ulkomaille. Matkustamaan joutuu toisinaan, mutta suurin (ja kasvava) osa arkipäiväisestä palaveeraamisesta tapahtuu puhelin- ja verkkopalavereina. Tiedän että osa ihmisistä ei aluksi oikein tunne oloaan kotoisaksi tällaisessa tilanteessa, mutta kaikkeen tottuu ja pitkän päälle tämä tuntuu hyvältä ja toimivalta ratkaisulta. Tärkeintä ei ole kasvoista kasvoihin tapaaminen vaan avoin ja luottamusta herättävä työilmapiiri: jos tietää että sana pitää, voi ihan hyvin sopia asioista puhelimessa. Ja todistettavasti myös ideointi onnistuu kohtuullisen hyvin.

Harmi vaan, että valtionhallinnon hajasijoitus usein ymmärretään niin, että sijoitetaan toimintoja lähes pelkästään jonnekin kehitysalueille. Suuret kaupungit Helsingin ulkopuolella ansaitsisivat oman osuutensa. Lisäksi niissä olisi parhaat edellytykset työntekijöiden ja heidän perheidensä oikeasti viihtyä. Sellainen alueellistaminen ei ole mistään kotoisin, missä työpaikka on jossain Pihtiputaalla, mutta työntekijät asuvat Helsingissä ja ajavat viikoittain virkapaikallensa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Kehäradalle on nyt löytynyt laaja poliittinen tuki ja tuntuu, että sen vastustajat ovat entistä harvalukuisempia. Tänään YLE Radio Suomessa jopa Lapin Esko Juhani Tennilä totesi pitävänsä sekä länsimetroa että kehärataa tärkeinä hankkeina. 
Jani tietää asuntotuotannosta sen, että valtio ja kunnat pk-seudulla tekivät sopimuksen 13000 asunnon rakentamisesta vuosittain seudulle.
Nämä artikkeli esimerkiksi kannattaa lukea kaikkien asiasta kiinnostuneiden:
http://www.rakennuslehti.fi/uutiset/...nen/11444.html
http://www.ymparisto.fi/download.asp...d=80703&lan=fi
http://www.ymparisto.fi/default.asp?...=267801&lan=fi
Eli uskallan nyt väittää, että "valtion tahto" on tuo yllä mainittu asuntotuotanto. Riittääkö tämä Janille "todisteeksi"?

Jankkaaminen tunnelista on jo aika outoa, tajuatte itsekin, että mikäli kaikki kohteet halutaan kytkeä saman radan varteen, täytyy tunneli olla. Tunneli teknisessä mielessä johtuu lentoasemasta,koska kiitotielle ei voi rakentaa.
latekin tietää, että Finavia on käytännössä sama asia kuin valtio. Ilmailuhallitus on Ilmailulaitoksen kautta muuntunut kahdeksi laitokseksi: Ilmailulaitos Finaviaksi ja Ilmailuhallinnoksi. Kun Finavia hyötyy, hyötyy valtio ja toistepäin. Finaviahan on parhaiten tuottava valtion laitos, sitä ei lue tässä, mutta silti mielenkiintoinen paperi:
http://www.vn.fi/public/downloadAttachment?oid=221719 ja tässä
http://www.lolli-ohjelma.fi/content_images/3.2.6.pdf

Valtio on vastuussa lentoasemien kehittämisestä, asuntotuotannon tarpeista ja on erikseen sitoutunut tulemaan mukaan näitä tavoitteita palveleviin liikennehankkeisiin. Ilmailulaitos ei tietenkään ole suurin hyötyjä, sillä kuten pahat kielet väittävät, parkkimaksut ovat heille tärkein tulonlähde. Ei Finnairkaan täysin rinnoin ole rataa aina tukenut
http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/rakennus/article30495.ece

On silti huomattava, että kehärata vastaa yhtenä tehokkaana vaihtoehtona pääkaupunkiseudun asuntotuotantoon ja lentoaseman kehitykseen. Se on kuitenkin valtakunnallinen hanke, siinä missä vaikkapa Lusi-Mikkeli-tie tai Tampereen kehätie.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nämä artikkeli esimerkiksi kannattaa lukea kaikkien asiasta kiinnostuneiden:
> http://www.rakennuslehti.fi/uutiset/...nen/11444.html
> http://www.ymparisto.fi/download.asp...d=80703&lan=fi
> http://www.ymparisto.fi/default.asp?...=267801&lan=fi
> Eli uskallan nyt väittää, että "valtion tahto" on tuo yllä mainittu asuntotuotanto. Riittääkö tämä Janille "todisteeksi"?


Noissa lähteissä puhuttiin kyllä asuntotuotannosta, mutta ei siellä sanota sanallakaan että nimenomaan Marja-Vantaa on kehittämisen painopistealue ja että nimenomaan kehärata tarvitaan liikenneratkaisuksi. Yleisellä tasolla sana "liikenneratkaisu" kyllä löytyy. Minusta ei voi sanoa että nimenomaan valtio haluaa nimenomaan Marja-Vantaan alueen. Valtio haluaa vain yleisesti asuntoja Helsingin seudulle. Sitäpaitsi asuntoministeri Vapaavuori puhuu kyllä aika vahvasti omassa asiassaan, kun sattuu Helsingistä olemaan. Mistä erottaa mikä on ministerin omia lämpimiksi puhumisia, mikä on hallituksen tahto ja mikä on "valtion tahto" yli vaalikausien?




> Valtio on vastuussa lentoasemien kehittämisestä, asuntotuotannon tarpeista ja on erikseen sitoutunut tulemaan mukaan näitä tavoitteita palveleviin liikennehankkeisiin. Ilmailulaitos ei tietenkään ole suurin hyötyjä, sillä kuten pahat kielet väittävät, parkkimaksut ovat heille tärkein tulonlähde. Ei Finnairkaan täysin rinnoin ole rataa aina tukenut
> http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/rakennus/article30495.ece
> 
> On silti huomattava, että kehärata vastaa yhtenä tehokkaana vaihtoehtona pääkaupunkiseudun asuntotuotantoon ja lentoaseman kehitykseen. Se on kuitenkin valtakunnallinen hanke, siinä missä vaikkapa Lusi-Mikkeli-tie tai Tampereen kehätie.


Tuosta Tekniikka&Talouden jutusta, jonka kyllä muistin ihan hyvin, välittyy selkeästi se että edes Finnair ei halua kehärataa. Syy on tietysti se, että Finnair ymmärtää että hanke on heidän kannaltaan järjetön. Se ei oikeasti "yhdistä lentoasemaa kaukoliikenteen junaverkkoon" riittävän hyvällä tavalla. Sanotko siis että Finnair on tässä asiassa väärässä? Ja toisaalta, onko merkkejä siitä että Finnairin suhtautuminen olisi muuttunut?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- valtio ja kunnat pk-seudulla tekivät sopimuksen 13000 asunnon rakentamisesta vuosittain seudulle.


Eihän täällä kukaan vastustakaan Kivistön radan rakentamista asuntopoliittisista syistä. Nähdäkseni kaikki ovat sitä mieltä, että Vantaankosken radan rakentaminen Kivistöön on ensiarvoisen tärkeää joka tapauksessa. Asuntopolitiikan ottaminen mukaan on keppihevosella ratsastamista, koska se ei millään tavalla liity lentoaseman kytkentään.

Pääradan vientiä [ei oikaisua] lentoaseman ali ei tulekaan verrata koko Kehärataan, vaan Kivistön ja Hiekkaharjun yhdistävään osaan. Juuri siinä on kyse lentoaseman yhdistämisestä valtion rataverkkoon kahdella eri tavalla, joista itsekin pidän kaukojunarataa paljon järkevämpänä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Se mitä valtio haluaa, on se, mitä eduskunta haluaa. Me kaikki olemme "valtio" Menipä filosofiseksi... maininta yhteydestä löytyy valtakunnallisista alueidenkäyttötavoitteista. Asuntopolitiikka ei sinänsä liity suoraan lentoasemaan, mutta samalla radalla ratkeaa monta ongelmaa. Jos Finnairia ajatellaan, niin sitä "kasvottomana" yrityksenä kiinnostaa raha, ei mikään muu. Näin ollen se haluaa suoran radan, jotta epäsuora valtiollinen velvoite järjestää tappiollista kotimaan liikennettä poistuu. Finnairia ei kiinnosta kuin oma asia, kuten kaikkia muitakin.Kehärata muodostuu automaattisesti painopistealueeksi Vantaan uuden yleiskaavan myötä. Lentoaseman työpaikka-alueen ja Marja-Vantaan merkitystä ei voi kiistää, niihin on pakko saada yhteys, joka on tehokas.Kaukojunaratahan mainittiin vn:n paperissa ja toteutuu ennen sitä. Valtio vaan haluaa tukea asuntotuotantoa ja lentoaseman raideyhteyden piiriin mahdollisimman pian. Mielestäni Helsinki-Vantaa ansaitsee radan, ja paraneehan yhteys verrattuna v61:een huomattavasti, sen varmaan myönnätte.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos Finnairia ajatellaan, niin sitä "kasvottomana" yrityksenä kiinnostaa raha, ei mikään muu. Näin ollen se haluaa suoran radan, jotta epäsuora valtiollinen velvoite järjestää tappiollista kotimaan liikennettä poistuu. Finnairia ei kiinnosta kuin oma asia, kuten kaikkia muitakin.Kehärata muodostuu automaattisesti painopistealueeksi Vantaan uuden yleiskaavan myötä. Lentoaseman työpaikka-alueen ja Marja-Vantaan merkitystä ei voi kiistää, niihin on pakko saada yhteys, joka on tehokas.Kaukojunaratahan mainittiin vn:n paperissa ja toteutuu ennen sitä.


Eli sanot, että suora rata mahdollistaa tappiollisen kotimaanliikenteen lopettamisen mutta kehärata ei. Tästähän seuraa loogisesti, että kehärata ei "yhdistä lentoasemaa kaukoliikenteen junaverkkoon". Mistä puolestaa seuraa loogisesti, että koko logiikka jolla kehärataa perustellaan valtakunnallisena hankkeena invalidoituu. Se on siis puhtaasti paikallista aluekehitystä varten, ihan siinä missä joku Pihtiputaan siltarumpu.

Se on kyllä totta, että kukin ajaa omaa etuaan. Se on vain loogista. Tosin ei kuitenkaan unohdeta, että valtio on Finnairin enemmistöosakas eli siinä mielessä "kasvottomasta" kapitalismista puhuminen on hieman liioiteltua. Vaikka tamperelaisena olen hieman närkästynyt siitä, miten heikosti Finnair palvelee Pirkkalan kenttää, niin mitä olen talouslehdistöstä lentoalaa seurannut viimeisten 15-20 vuoden aikana, täytyy sanoa että olen vaikuttunut siitä miten taitavasti sitä on viime aikoina johdettu verrattuna melkein mihin tahansa muuhun yhtiöön maailmanlaajuisesti. Lentoyhtiöt toimivat nykyään (lähes) vapaassa markkinataloudessa ja rajussa kilpailutilanteessa, joten olisi kohtuuton vaatimus edellyttää Finnairilta tappiollista toimintaa kotimaassa, erityisesti jos joitakin reittejä voitaisiin korvata laadukkaalla ja ekologisella junayhteydellä. Tappiollisen liikennöinnin vaatimus voisi teoriassa olla perusteltua puhtaasti kotimaisilla aluepoliittisilla syillä, mutta saattaisi kaataa koko yhtiön -- mistä on runsaasti esimerkkejä ulkomailta -- joten on parempi antaa Finnairin johdon kilpailla avoimilla markkinoilla vapaasti ja kannattavaa bisnestä tehden. Erityisesti jos kotimaassa on muita yhtiöitä tai vaihtoehtoisia liikennevälineitä tarjolla.

Finnair sitäpaitsi on itse jo lopettanut lentämisen Tampereelle muutenkin. Sen sijaan reittiä operoi Finncom Airlines (codeshare-yhteistyössä Finnairin kanssa), jolla ei ole omistuksellisia kytkyjä Finnairiin. Näin ollen Finnair ei saisi varmaan edes mitään uutta säästöä liikenteen lopettamisesta, kun se on kerran sen jo lopettanut. Uskon että subjektiivisuudestaan huolimatta Finnairin näkemyksen takana on aito huoli Vantaan lentokentän tavoitettavuudesta Suomessa -- juuri siksi että se on myös heidän etunsa.

Muilla intressitahoilla on sitten muita omia intressejä, joita kukin puolustaa kuin pieni terrieri.

----------


## -Epex82-

Siis tuohan kehärata parannuksen nykytilaan, sillä uskon, että itsekin otat tullessasi junalla mieluimmin Sm5:n kuin kiertelevän, kaartelevan v61:n, jossa on vielä yhdet lastenrattaat ja matka-aika kentälle 25min tai enemmän. Bussihan juuttuu usein Jumbon ympäristöön, koska yksityisautot tukkivat tien. Sen takia ensi syksynä alkaakin mennä 30min vuoroväleillä "suoria" autoja Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle, Tikkurilantietä pitkin, mutta se onkin toinen tarina.

Finnairhan on valtio-omistuksestaan huolimatta aika kovakasvoinen pörssifirma, jolla ei käsittääkseni ole kovin symppis maine. Pikajuna olisi toki Finnairin kannalta perusteltua, koska siltä ei enää poliittisessa keskustelussa voitaisi edes vaatia lentoja paljon Jyväskylän pohjoispuolelle. Tampereen seutu olisi tottakai paremmassa asemassa kuin nyt, mutta sen asema silti paranee kehäradan myötä nykyistä paremmaksi, vaikkakaan ei samalle tasolle kuin suorassa kaukojunassa. Nyt on vaan on priorisoitu toisia asioita. Löysin tällaisen dokumentin
http://www.ymparisto.fi/download.asp...id=4403&lan=fi (Valtioneuvoston päätös valtakunnallisista alueidenkäyttötavoitteista, 2000).
 jonka sivulla 32 todetaan seuraavaa: "_Alueidenkäytön suunnittelussa tulee
varautua Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman kytkemiseen osaksi raideliikenneverkostoa, metron laajentamiseen ja Vuosaaren satamaan". Sen lisäksi todetaan samalla sivulla seuraavaa: "Yhdyskuntarakenteessa varaudutaan raideliikenteen laajentumiseen ja tehokkuuden parantamiseen sijoittamalla riittävästi asuntotuotantoa ja työpaikkarakentamista niiden vaikutusalueelle._" 
Luonnollisesti kehäradasta ei puhuta suoraan, mutta piilotetusti se tästä mielestäni löytyy. On siis priorisoitu Helsingin seudun asuntokysymykset ja joukkoliikenne, joiden vaikutukset eivät suinkaan ole paikallisia, vaikka hanke sitä maantieteellisesti on.Toisaalta jokainen hanke on paikallinen, koska eihän mikään hanke sijatse "koko maassa". Siinä mielessä mittaisin paikallisuutta ja valtakunnallisuutta enemmän hankkeen kokonaisvaikutuksilla kuin sijainnilla. KHO vetosi tähän dokumenttiin Sipoo-asiassa. Niin tai näin, meistä kukaan ei voisi kiistää, etteikö asiaa olisi monessa eri hallituksessa käyty läpi, v 2000 nykyinen oppositio on tämän paperin tehnyt. On myös mielenkiintoista, että SAK ja monet muutkin tahot ovat ajaneet kehärataa. Ajatuksena on, että se luo Aviapoliksen, lentoaseman  ja Marja-Vantaan kautta kasvua, josta hyötyvät kaikki.

Sellainen off-topic kommentti vielä, että en pidä H/K-lukuihin tuijottamista aina kovin mielekkäänä. Uskon muuten, että valtakunnallisia alueidenkäyttötavoitteita tarkistetaan parhaillaan ja uskon, että pääradan oikaisu sieltä löytyy, löytyyhän siitä maininta jo LVM:n tiistaina julkistetusta väyläpaperistakin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Siis tuohan kehärata parannuksen nykytilaan, sillä uskon, että itsekin otat tullessasi junalla mieluimmin Sm5:n kuin kiertelevän, kaartelevan v61:n, jossa on vielä yhdet lastenrattaat ja matka-aika kentälle 25min tai enemmän. Bussihan juuttuu usein Jumbon ympäristöön, koska yksityisautot tukkivat tien. Sen takia ensi syksynä alkaakin mennä 30min vuoroväleillä "suoria" autoja Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle, Tikkurilantietä pitkin, mutta se onkin toinen tarina.


En kulje kentälle ko. bussilla ja tuskinpa kulkisin kehäradallakaan. Paunu ajaa suoraan lentoasemalle (vaikkakin kestää törkeän kauan) ja niin kauan kuin lentoja kulkee voin aina lentää. Tai sitten vaihtoehtona on lentää SAS:llä Tampereelta Tukholman tai Kööpenhaminan kautta eteenpäin. Finnair tietää tämän. Siksi ne haluavat suoran radan, kun ymmärtävät että minä ja vastaavassa tilanteessa olevat emme tulisi kulkemaan junan vaihtoyhteydellä Vantaalle puoliksikaan niin mielellämme kuin vaihtaisimme kokonaan toiseen yhtiöön. Kun ei nimittäin ole mikään pakko astua siihen Sm5:een vaan on vaihtoehtoja.

Homma vaan on niin, että jos kehärata tulee, se syö syöttöliikenteen kysyntää juuri sen verran, että ennestäänkin kannattavuuden rajamailla olevat tai lievästi kannattamattomat lennot muuttuvat vahvasti tappiollisiksi. Ne on käytännössä lähes pakko lopettaa, mutta ilman että matkustajille on vastaavan palvelutason tarjoavaa junayhteyttä tilalle. Siksi tämä sataisi suoraan SAS-ryhmän laariin --> tulisi huomattavaa matkustajasiirtymää siihen suuntaan. Miksi Finnairin olisi pakko luopua vapaaehtoisesti kotimaisten matkustajien palvelemisesta, mikä puolestaan heikentäisi Euroopan- ja kaukolentojen peruskuormaa?




> Ajatuksena on, että se luo Aviapoliksen, lentoaseman  ja Marja-Vantaan kautta kasvua, josta hyötyvät kaikki.


Minä en hyödy millään lailla Aviapoliksen kasvusta. Minä hyötyisin siitä, jos työpaikkoja ja talouskasvua ohjattaisiin myös muualle kuin Helsingin seudulle. Suorimmin hyötyisin jos vastaavia investointeja tehtäisiin Tampereelle, esim. rakennettaisiin yritysten toimitiloja tonteille joiden liikenneyhteydet tehdään valtion varoilla. En tosin elä sen illuusion varassa että näin ikinä tapahtuisi, kun ei juuri ole tapahtunut ennenkään. Täällä on opittu tulemaan toimeen omillaan. En vastusta vapaata kilpailua alueiden välillä, mutta yhden alueen tukeminen muiden verovaroilla vääristää kilpailutilannetta.

----------


## -Epex82-

en ihan ymmärrä logiikkaasi: jos kehärata ei kerran (kuten aiemmin olet sanonut) paranna maakuntien yhteyksiä kentälle, miksi se söisi mitään muita yhteyksiä?Onko olemassa jotakin faktaa, että maakunnista joku siirtyy kehäradalle?Kehärata on taloudelliselta merkitykseltään suuri. Samalla kasvuargumentilla perustellaan Tampereen kehätietä. En omista autoa tai en tunne ketään Tampereelta, silti kannatan sitä. Valtio on vastuussa koko valtiosta ja Helsinki on nettomaksaja uudistuksen jälkeen. Outo argumentti, että aina kun Helsinki saa jotain, se on väärin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> en ihan ymmärrä logiikkaasi: jos kehärata ei kerran (kuten aiemmin olet sanonut) paranna maakuntien yhteyksiä kentälle, miksi se söisi mitään muita yhteyksiä?Onko olemassa jotakin faktaa, että maakunnista joku siirtyy kehäradalle?Kehärata on taloudelliselta merkitykseltään suuri. Samalla kasvuargumentilla perustellaan Tampereen kehätietä. En omista autoa tai en tunne ketään Tampereelta, silti kannatan sitä. Valtio on vastuussa koko valtiosta ja Helsinki on nettomaksaja uudistuksen jälkeen. Outo argumentti, että aina kun Helsinki saa jotain, se on väärin.


Jokunen matkustaja siirtynee käyttämään kehärataa (ne joille ajalla ja vaivalla ei ole niin väliä), suurin osa ei siirry. Vaikutus tuntuu kuitenkin syöttöliikenteessä ja heikentää palvelua kaikkien osalta.Tampereen kehätien merkitys on osittain paikallinen ja osittain se hyödyttää nimenomaan Pohjanmaan suuntaa, ja alueen läpi kulkevaa raskasta pitkänmatkan rekkaliikennettä, jonka volyymi on tehnyt tieosuudesta vanhassa tilassaan pahasti ruuhkaantuneen ja hengenvaarallisen ajaa. Hyvä varsinkin liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta että se tulee, mutta ei se ratkaise kaupungin liikenteen suuria kysymyksiä, eikä tämä edes ole sellaista sulle-mulle -peliä, että voitaisiin sanoa että kun Tampereella saatiin tämä tie Vantaalle sopii rakentaa mitä tahansa.Ei se ole väärin kun Helsinki saa jotain. Sen pitääkin saada yhtä sun toista, oman objektiivisen painoarvonsa mukaan. Se taas on väärin jos Helsinki saa kaiken eikä kukaan muu saa mitään. Ja se on erityisen väärin jos Helsinki saa paljon (vaikka muutkin saisivat murusia pöydältä), mutta käyttää rahat tuhlailevalla tavalla (ratkaisuun joka ei ole optimaalinen vaan yliraskas) samalla kun monet muut tarpeet muualla jäävät rahoituksetta. Kaikkein pahin synti on yksipuolisesti tukea jotain tarpeita Helsingissä siten että paikkakuntien välinen luonnollinen kilpailu yrityksistä ja asukkaista keinotekoisesti vääristyy Helsingin eduksi ja muiden haitaksi.
Tämä keskustelu on osaltani varmaan nyt käyty, kun uusia argumentteja ei enää ilmene.

----------


## ultrix

> Sellainen off-topic kommentti vielä, että en pidä H/K-lukuihin tuijottamista aina kovin mielekkäänä.


Minusta on laitettava etusijalle ne hankkeet, joiden H/K-suhde on suurin ja joiden absoluuttinen hyöty kustannuksiin nähden on suurin. Tällaisia ovat mm. pääradan oikaisu lentoaseman kautta, TramWest seudun laajuiseksi laajennettuna (myös lentoasemalle), lähijunaliikenne ja pikaraitiotiet Turun ja Tampereen seuduilla, taajamajunat keskisuuriin kaupunkiseutuihin ja näiden välille (kuten Seinäjoki-Vaasa)...

Minulla ei ole mitään Vaasan radan sähköistämistä, Kehärataa eikä Länsimetroa vastaan. Ne eivät vain minusta ole niin kiireellisiä hankkeita, että menisivät hyödyiltään suurempien, mutta kustannuksiltaan vastaavien tai halvempien hankkeiden edelle.

H/K-suhde LVM:n laskutavalla määritettynä on kyllä kyseenalainen. Paraikaa joukkoliikennehankkeiden H/K-suhteen laskemistapaa uudistetaan, joten tulevaisuudessa joukkoliikennehankkeiden pitäisi erottua edukseen autoliikennehankkeista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En kulje kentälle ko. bussilla ja tuskinpa kulkisin kehäradallakaan. Paunu ajaa suoraan lentoasemalle (vaikkakin kestää törkeän kauan) ja niin kauan kuin lentoja kulkee voin aina lentää. Tai sitten vaihtoehtona on lentää SAS:llä Tampereelta Tukholman tai Kööpenhaminan kautta eteenpäin. Finnair tietää tämän. Siksi ne haluavat suoran radan, kun ymmärtävät että minä ja vastaavassa tilanteessa olevat emme tulisi kulkemaan junan vaihtoyhteydellä Vantaalle puoliksikaan niin mielellämme kuin vaihtaisimme kokonaan toiseen yhtiöön. Kun ei nimittäin ole mikään pakko astua siihen Sm5:een vaan on vaihtoehtoja.


Ehkä sinun kohdallasi ongelma ei ole niin relevantti, koska kun lennät maailmalle teet sen enimmäksesi työnantajasi laskuun ja voit valita lennätkö Tampereelta joko Tukholma-Arlandan tai Hki-Vantaan kautta. 

Koska minä teen reissuni enimmäkseen oman enkä työnantajani piikkiin, niin vaihtoehdoksi jää Hki-Vantaa, (tai Tampere-Pirkkala jos joudun lentämään halpayhtiöllä), ja miten pääsen kotoa kentälle pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan aamulla on kokonaan mun ongelmani. Kai mun pitäisi varmuuden vuoksi varata huone lentokenttähotellista? 

Ehkä sekään ei ole relevanttia koska minunlaisia on kaikista lentomatkustajista vain "jokunen", vai onko? Lentoyhtiöillä on varmaan tietoa kanssa, kuinka suuri osa heidän matkustajistaan matkustaa lentäen vain kerran vuodessa tai harvemmin, eikä ole niin vaativa että pitää päästä kokonaan toisesta kaupungista suoran kentälle asti junalla ilman vaihtoa. 




> Homma vaan on niin, että jos kehärata tulee, se syö syöttöliikenteen kysyntää juuri sen verran, että ennestäänkin kannattavuuden rajamailla olevat tai lievästi kannattamattomat lennot muuttuvat vahvasti tappiollisiksi. Ne on käytännössä lähes pakko lopettaa, mutta ilman että matkustajille on vastaavan palvelutason tarjoavaa junayhteyttä tilalle. Siksi tämä sataisi suoraan SAS-ryhmän laariin --> tulisi huomattavaa matkustajasiirtymää siihen suuntaan. Miksi Finnairin olisi pakko luopua vapaaehtoisesti kotimaisten matkustajien palvelemisesta, mikä puolestaan heikentäisi Euroopan- ja kaukolentojen peruskuormaa?


Tuota en oikein usko. Esim itäisen Suomen pienten kaupunkien lentoyhteyksiä on syönyt jo Lahden oikorata. Mielestäni on parempi että kotimaan liikenne saadaan raiteille mahdollisimman paljon, koskien sekä työ- että vapaa-ajan matkustamista, ettei kenenkään ole pakko lentää koska "junalla kestää liian kauan".  Asianmukaisin Pendolino-yhteyksin on Hki-Oulu väli mahdollista kutistaa 5 tuntiin, ja Jyväskylään ja Kuopioon n 3 tuntiin.  

Kunnon yöjunayhteydet pitäisi saada lähemmäksi Lapin suuria hiihtokeskuksia kuin nyt, elikkä jatkorata olis hyvä rakentaa Kolarista Ylläkseen ja Leville sekä Kemijärveltä Pyhälle, samalla palvellen paikallista kaivosteollisuutta. 




> Minä en hyödy millään lailla Aviapoliksen kasvusta. Minä hyötyisin siitä, jos työpaikkoja ja talouskasvua ohjattaisiin myös muualle kuin Helsingin seudulle. Suorimmin hyötyisin jos vastaavia investointeja tehtäisiin Tampereelle, esim. rakennettaisiin yritysten toimitiloja tonteille joiden liikenneyhteydet tehdään valtion varoilla. En tosin elä sen illuusion varassa että näin ikinä tapahtuisi, kun ei juuri ole tapahtunut ennenkään. Täällä on opittu tulemaan toimeen omillaan. En vastusta vapaata kilpailua alueiden välillä, mutta yhden alueen tukeminen muiden verovaroilla vääristää kilpailutilannetta.


Joskus aiemimmnkin kirjoitin, että Suomessa ei ole kunnon itseruokkivaa kakkoskaupunkia tyyliin Barcelona, Göteborg, Pietari tai Hampuri, on vain kaksi pientä kolmoskaupunkia, jotka ovat "liian lähellä" pääkaupunkia. Oulusta voisi saada sellaisen, mutta siihen menee vielä aikaa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Laskukonemiehet on aina niin olevinaan, mutta kyse on pikkusummasta loppupeleissä, en ymmärrä narinaa asiasta. Nariskaa kehitysavusta, jonka H/K on nolla tai miinusmerkkinen. En itsekään usko kaikkea, mitä poliitikot sanovat, mutta osaako joku selittää, miksi sekä suurin oppositiopuolue ja kaikki hallituspuolueet ovat vimmaisesti ajaneet kehärataa?

Ei kehärata huononna kenenkään palvelua. Se parantaa palvelua, koska matka-aika lyhenee kahdeksaan minuuttiin. Joka aiemmin on ottanut v61:n, ottaa nyt junan. As simple as that.

Olen aiemminkin sanonut, että Helsinki-Vantaan rataoikaisusta ei ole mitään virallista faktaa tai H/K lukua, silti väitetään sen olevan kannattava. No minulle on ihan sama kannattaako se vai ei, hanke tarvitaan. Mutta jotain selvityksiä voisi tehdä tai antaa jonkun linkin...
Tampereen ja Turun raitiotiejutut ovat vielä puuhastelun asteella ja Paunun likaisten temppujen osasto tulee pitämään Tampereella huolen, että niin on tulevaisuudessakin. Turussa sama juttu. Turku on niin persiillään, että se ei voi moiseen lähteä. Tampere ehkä voi, mutta mitään tarkkoja lukuja ei taida TASE2025 antaa. Ultrixin mielestä pk-seudun asuntopoliittisesti tärkeät hankkeet, lentoaseman kehittäminen ja Aviapolis olisi pitänyt kaikki unohtaa ja ryhtyä tekemään ratikkaa, josta Turun tai Tampereen osalta ei ko. kaupungeissa ole MINKÄÄNLAISTA poliittista päätöstä ja jota osa kunnallisvaaliehdokkaista vielä viime vaaleissa vastusti?

Tätä päättelyä en ymmärrä. Toinen outo asia on, että kun ei ole mitään lukuja siitä, kuinka moni siirtyy maakuntien liityntälennoista pois, niin miten asia voidaan tietää. Ajatellaan Kuopiota: 4 tuntia junassa ja 5min odotusta ja 8min matka kentälle. eli 4t 15 min noin. Vai 35 min suoraan lentoterminaaliin?
Kehärataa on vastustettu sillä, että se ei palvele maakuntia. No jos nyt palveleekin ja joku haluaa sitä käyttää, niin onko se huono asia? Asiakas ratkaisee. Ja jokainen pitää puoltaan, Jani haluaa investointeja Tampereelle, minä Tampeelle ja Helsingin seudulle ja Vaasaan.

Toinen hauska juttu ovat nämä taajamajunat. Ainoastaan Turussa ja Treella ne voisivat olla mahdollisia, mutta vaativat miljoonainvestoinnit. Kummallakaan kaupungilla ei ole mitään päätöstä asiassa ja TASE puhuu asiasta 2015 jälkeen, kuten ratikastakin. Nekö olisi pitänyt nyt ottaa esille, onko niistä H/K-lukuja, kun niistä luvuista täällä puhutaan.http://rhk-fi-bin.directo.fi/@Bin/39...-Ukp_netti.pdf 

Tästä julkaisusta en tietoa löytänyt.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ehkä sinun kohdallasi ongelma ei ole niin relevantti, koska kun lennät maailmalle teet sen enimmäksesi työnantajasi laskuun ja voit valita lennätkö Tampereelta joko Tukholma-Arlandan tai Hki-Vantaan kautta. 
> 
> Koska minä teen reissuni enimmäkseen oman enkä työnantajani piikkiin, niin vaihtoehdoksi jää Hki-Vantaa, (tai Tampere-Pirkkala jos joudun lentämään halpayhtiöllä), ja miten pääsen kotoa kentälle pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan aamulla on kokonaan mun ongelmani. Kai mun pitäisi varmuuden vuoksi varata huone lentokenttähotellista? 
> 
> Ehkä sekään ei ole relevanttia koska minunlaisia on kaikista lentomatkustajista vain "jokunen", vai onko?


Tarkennan: "jokunen" viittasi niihin jotka tulisivat Tampereelta (tämä on relevantti viiteryhmä silloin kun puhutaan liittymälennon elinkelpoisuudesta, ei koko Helsinki-Vantaan matkustajamäärä). Kehärata ei parantaisi yhteyksiä niin paljon että aiheuttaisi täältä mitään ryntäystä. Totta kai Helsingistä kentälle voisi kehäradalla matkustaa koko joukko ihmisiä. Heille se korvaisi esim. nykyiset bussivuorot.

Vapaa valintamahdollisuus ei johdu vain siitä että matkustan enemmän työmatkoilla kuin lomamatkoilla. Myös lomamatkoilla voin valita tällä hetkellä liittymälennon Tampereelta Helsinkiin, Tukholmaan tai Kööpenhaminaan ja sieltä eteenpäin (ja olen oikeasti kaikkia näitä käyttänytkin viime vuosien lomamatkoilla). Finnair on perinteisesti koettanut pitää liittymälennon hinnan käytännössä joko nollassa tai hyvin matalana, kun se yhdistetään ulkomaanlentoon. Siksi en periaatteessa kärsi juurikaan lompakossani siitä että asun Tampereella enkä Helsingissä. Vaihdollinen yhteys on hinnaltaan kilpailukykyinen, ainoa harmillinen juttu on lisävaiva ja ajantuhlaus.

Markkinaosuuden kannalta on tietysti niin, että helsinkiläiset ovat tottuneet suoriin lentoihin, joten Finnair on siellä aina etulyöntiasemassa. Muualla Suomessa Blue1 tarjoaa yhteyksiä omille keskuskentilleen, mikä asettaa sen samalle viivalle Finnairin kanssa. (Toki myös Helsingistä voi lentää Tukholmaan tai Kööpenhaminaan, mutta harvalle kai tulee mieleen harkita vaihdollista yhteyttä jos suoraan pääsee.) Finnairin siis täytyy oikeasti kilpailla matkustajista ja kun hintaeroa ei välttämättä juuri ole, pienikin laadullinen tekijä kuten kentälle hankkiutumisen helppous voi kääntää vaakakupit ihan eri asentoon. Tämä kerrottuna matkustajien määrällä voi aiheuttaa jo tuntuvaa siirtymää suuntaan tai toiseen.

Kerrottakoon nyt vaikka sekin, että se että tällä hetkellä matkustan enemmän Finnairilla johtuu paitsi paremmista aikatauluista suurifrekvenssisimpään kohteeseeni myös siitä, että Blue1 ja SAS romahduttivat ateriapalvelunsa joitakin vuosia sitten. Eivätkä sitäpaitsi käytännössä edes tiedä mitä NLML-ateria tarkoittaa. Jos hinta on suunnilleen sama, niin miksi en sitten lentäisi samantien sillä yhtiöllä joka edes yrittää tarjota jotain syötävän näköistä? Paitsi jos niiden koneeseen on hankala päästä huonojen yhteyksien vuoksi, niin sitten heilahtaa taas vastakkaiseen suuntaan.




> Tuota en oikein usko. Esim itäisen Suomen pienten kaupunkien lentoyhteyksiä on syönyt jo Lahden oikorata. Mielestäni on parempi että kotimaan liikenne saadaan raiteille mahdollisimman paljon, koskien sekä työ- että vapaa-ajan matkustamista, ettei kenenkään ole pakko lentää koska "junalla kestää liian kauan".  Asianmukaisin Pendolino-yhteyksin on Hki-Oulu väli mahdollista kutistaa 5 tuntiin, ja Jyväskylään ja Kuopioon n 3 tuntiin.


No mutta tästähän preferoitavasta kehityssuunnastahan olemme aivan samaa mieltä!  :Very Happy:  




> Joskus aiemimmnkin kirjoitin, että Suomessa ei ole kunnon itseruokkivaa kakkoskaupunkia tyyliin Barcelona, Göteborg, Pietari tai Hampuri, on vain kaksi pientä kolmoskaupunkia, jotka ovat "liian lähellä" pääkaupunkia. Oulusta voisi saada sellaisen, mutta siihen menee vielä aikaa.


Edelleenkin olen sitä mieltä, että Tampere ja Turku ovat kakkoskaupunkeja. Niitä pitäisi tosin myös kohdella sellaisina. Vanhan sanonnan mukaan sitä on sellainen millaisena kohdellaan: jos naista kohdellaan leidinä, niin hän on sitä -- ja jos ei kohdella niin sitten ei ole. Oulussa on toki potentiaalia, mutta ei se kyllä Tampereen ohi melko varmaan mene.

----------


## sane

> Laskukonemiehet on aina niin olevinaan, mutta kyse on pikkusummasta loppupeleissä, en ymmärrä narinaa asiasta.


Jep, jos kaupassa on vierekkäin kaksi purkkia rasvatonta maitoa. Toinen vanhenee huomenna, ja maksaa kaksi euroa, toinen vanhenee viikon päästä ja maksaa euron. Kumman valitset?

----------


## ultrix

> Nariskaa kehitysavusta, jonka H/K on nolla tai miinusmerkkinen.


 Onhan siitä maailmanlaajuisesti hyötyä, joka ylittää moninkertaisesti kustannukset, kunhan se suunnataan oikein. Ja välillisesti siitä on Suomellekin hyötyä vähentyneiden pakolaisten kotouttamiskustannusten muodossa. 




> En itsekään usko kaikkea, mitä poliitikot sanovat, mutta osaako joku selittää, miksi sekä suurin oppositiopuolue ja kaikki hallituspuolueet ovat vimmaisesti ajaneet kehärataa?


Koska eivät tiedä paremmasta? Koska virkamiehet eivät ole esitelleet Pasila-Lentoasema-Kerava-rataa? Koska ajattelevat Kehäradan olevan "poliittisesti realistisempi"?




> Ei kehärata huononna kenenkään palvelua. Se parantaa palvelua, koska matka-aika lyhenee kahdeksaan minuuttiin.


Kukaan ei kai ole väittänyt, että Kehärata huonontaisi kenenkään palvelua (toisin kuin Länsimetro).




> Tampereen ja Turun raitiotiejutut ovat vielä puuhastelun asteella ja Paunun likaisten temppujen osasto tulee pitämään Tampereella huolen, että niin on tulevaisuudessakin. Turussa sama juttu. Turku on niin persiillään, että se ei voi moiseen lähteä. Tampere ehkä voi, mutta mitään tarkkoja lukuja ei taida TASE2025 antaa.


Miljoonan euron tarkkuudella vuoden 2007 hintatasossa ja H/K-arvio on annettu Tampereen seudun osalta. TASE 2025-suosituksen H/K-suhteen arvio oli 1,7. Paunun & co. "likaisilla tempuilla" ei ole vaikutusta. TASE 2025 muuttuu tämän vuoden aikana "puuhastelusta" viralliseksi, kun aiesopimus kuntien, LVM:n ja RHK:n ym. välillä solmitaan.

Kun nyt on mustaa valkoisella, aniharva Tampereen änkyrävaltuutetuista enää vastustaa joukkoliikennehankkeita. Olisivatkohan Salminen (sd.) ja Heinivaho (kok.) ainoat? Hekin ovat sen verran iäkkäitä, ettei ole ollenkaan kirkossa kuulutettua, että olisivat enää äänestämässä raitiotien rakentamispäätöstä vastaan, kun sen aika tulee.




> Ultrixin mielestä pk-seudun asuntopoliittisesti tärkeät hankkeet, lentoaseman kehittäminen ja Aviapolis olisi pitänyt kaikki unohtaa ja ryhtyä tekemään ratikkaa, josta Turun tai Tampereen osalta ei ko. kaupungeissa ole MINKÄÄNLAISTA poliittista päätöstä ja jota osa kunnallisvaaliehdokkaista vielä viime vaaleissa vastusti?


Öö enkö minä juuri edellisessä viestissä sanonut, etten vastusta Kehärataa? Olen samoilla linjoilla mm. AA:n kanssa, että ensinnä tulee laajentaa Kivistöön Marja-rataa (asuntopoliittisista syistä) ja laatia selvitys Kehärata vs. pääradan oikaisu (+ v61-pikaratikka). Jos Kehärata on järkevämpi hanke, se toteutettakoon ensisijaisesti. Aviapolis rakentuu riippumatta kehäradasta. Joka tapauksessa tarvitaan raiteet lentoasemalle, mutta oma kysymyksensä on, kuinka raskaat ja mille linjaukselle.

Valtion Tampereen ja Turun tiedossa oleviin raideliikennehankkeisiin maksimissaankin laittamat rahat ovat samassa suuruusluokassa Kehäradan valtionosuuden kanssa.




> Toinen hauska juttu ovat nämä taajamajunat. Ainoastaan Turussa ja Treella ne voisivat olla mahdollisia, mutta vaativat miljoonainvestoinnit. Kummallakaan kaupungilla ei ole mitään päätöstä asiassa ja TASE puhuu asiasta 2015 jälkeen, kuten ratikastakin. Nekö olisi pitänyt nyt ottaa esille, onko niistä H/K-lukuja, kun niistä luvuista täällä puhutaan.


TASE 2025:n H/K on, kuten edellä sanoin 1,7. Vaativat toki miljoonainvestoinnit, mutta tulevat silti Kehärataa halvemmaksi. Vantaalla on jo metromaisia paikallisjunia, eikö olisi kohtuullista että Vantaata suuremmat Turku ja Tampere saisivat edes tunnin välein, myöhemmin tiheämminkin (20-30 min välein) liikennöitäviä taajama- ja lähijunia? Jos ajatellaan seututasolla, Tampereen ja Turun seudut ovat molemmat n. 300 000 asukkaan seutuja, Helsinki noin 1 000 000 - 1 200 000 asukkaan seutu. Helsingissä on kuusi ruuhka-aikaan 8-10 min vuorovälein liikennöivää kaupunkiratalinjaa (A-M-I-K, Metro Mellunmäkeen ja Vuosaareen)sekä useampi kehyskuntiin ja pidemmäksikin maakunnassa liikennöivä linja (Y-S-U-H-R-Z). Jos Tampere ja Turku saisivat edes peruspalvelutason, suhteessa kummatkin noin neljänneksen Helsingin seudun raideliikenteestä?

Taajamajunat ovat mahdollisia muuallakin kuin Tampereen ja Turun seuduilla, lue vaikka Raideryhmän kirjoja. Ja onhan tälläkin hetkellä taajamajunaliikennettä ympäri Suomen, vaikkei se kovin tiheätä ole kuin muutamalla reitillä lähinnä Etelä-Suomessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkennan: "jokunen" viittasi niihin jotka tulisivat Tampereelta (tämä on relevantti viiteryhmä silloin kun puhutaan liittymälennon elinkelpoisuudesta, ei koko Helsinki-Vantaan matkustajamäärä). Kehärata ei parantaisi yhteyksiä niin paljon että aiheuttaisi täältä mitään ryntäystä. Totta kai Helsingistä kentälle voisi kehäradalla matkustaa koko joukko ihmisiä. Heille se korvaisi esim. nykyiset bussivuorot.


Se että kehärata on kehärata, mahdollista suht helpon junakyydin niin Espoosta, Helsingistä kuin Vantaan eri osista kentälle, ja korvaa bussien lisäksi taksikyydit tai kyydin kerjäämisen joltain toiselta tai sen että pk-seudulla asuva joutuu jättämään auton kentälle pitkäaikaissäilytykseen. No mulle on sama jos Pasilastakin lähtevä suora pääradan oikaisun junilla saa matkustaa kentälle seutulipulla. 




> Jos hinta on suunnilleen sama, niin miksi en sitten lentäisi samantien sillä yhtiöllä joka edes yrittää tarjota jotain syötävän näköistä? Paitsi jos niiden koneeseen on hankala päästä huonojen yhteyksien vuoksi, niin sitten heilahtaa taas vastakkaiseen suuntaan.


Mikä takaa sen ettei Finski voi ykskaks lopettaa aterioiden tarjoamisen, jos kilpailijat ovat sen tehneet?

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mikä takaa sen ettei Finski voi ykskaks lopettaa aterioiden tarjoamisen, jos kilpailijat ovat sen tehneet?


No, esimerkiksi tätä voisi ajatella niin, että jos Finnair lopettaa ateriat, niin sitten voin äänestää jaloillani ja vaihtaa SAS-ryhmään. Ja sitten kun SAS-ryhmä tekee jotain muuta tyhmää, niin vaihdan takaisin Finnairille. Lopputulos on tietenkin heikkenevien palveluiden kierre, mutta kuluttajan mahdollisuus äänestää jaloillaan ainakin periaatteessa pitää yhtiön hiukan varpaillaan, kun pienikin muutos palvelukonseptissa voi aiheuttaa heilahtelua suuntaan tai toiseen. Jos olisi vain yksi vaihtoehto, niin yhtiö voisi kohdella asiakkaita ihan niin surkeasti kuin vain pystyy. Nyt täytyy edes vähän miettiä, ja toisaalta pienillä positiivisilla liikkeillä voi puoliopportunistisesti yrittää kalastella kilpailijalta markkinaosuutta vähän takaisin itselle.

----------


## kouvo

> No mulle on sama jos Pasilastakin lähtevä suora pääradan oikaisun junilla saa matkustaa kentälle seutulipulla.


Nykyisillä kaukojunamäärillä Helsinkiin/stä kaksiraidepariselle pääradan oikaisulle lentokentän kautta mahtuisi n. 15-20 minuutin välein suhaava paikallisjuna kentälle, vaikka siinä olisi vielä Pasilan jälkeen Maunulan ja Vantaanportin asemat välissä.

----------


## -Epex82-

-Kehärata on priorisoitu kaupunkien toimesta ja LVM on hyväksynyt
-Oikorata lentoasemalle on puuhastelun asteella, mitään virallista, kaikkien saatavilla olevaa faktaa ei ole, H/K yms.
-Täällä on moneen kertaa väitetty kehäradan olevan tarpeeton ja että se ei paranna palvelua

----------


## -Epex82-

Ratahallintokeskus julkisti "sattumalta" tällaisen tänään, hieno juttu!

http://www.rhk.fi/?x31161=1975733

http://rhk-fi-bin.directo.fi/@Bin/be..._13.3.2008.pdf


http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...d=ContentBD334




> Yle Uudenmaan uutiset 13.3.2008
> 
> Ratahallintokeskus suosittelee lentokenttärataa
> 14.03.2008
> 
> 
> 
> Ratahallintokeskuksen laskelmien mukaan päärata kannattaisi tulevaisuudessa ohjata Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentän kautta.
> 
> ...

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Ratahallintokeskus julkisti "sattumalta" tällaisen tänään, hieno juttu!
> ...
> _Yle Uudenmaan uutiset 13.3.2008
> ...
> Rata sukeltaisi tunneliin Pasilassa, tulisi maan pinnalle Tuusulassa ja yhtyisi nykyiseen rataan Keravan tienoilla.
> ...
> _


Upeata! Mutta että tunnelissa koko matka Pasilasta Tuusulaan... Varmaan vaihtoehto on maanpäällisiä tai osittain maanpäällisiä vaihtoehtoja paremmaksi arvioitu. Ei varmastikaan aleta rakentamaan lähivuosikymmeninä, jolleivät maailmankirjat ole menneet sekaisin.

----------


## kouvo

> Upeata! Mutta että tunnelissa koko matka Pasilasta Tuusulaan... Varmaan vaihtoehto on maanpäällisiä tai osittain maanpäällisiä vaihtoehtoja paremmaksi arvioitu.


Kieltämättä vähän erikoinen ratkaisu ajella Tuusulan metsien ja peltojen ali tunnelissa.




> Ei varmastikaan aleta rakentamaan lähivuosikymmeninä, jolleivät maailmankirjat ole menneet sekaisin.


Maailmankirjat ovat jo menneet näiltä osin pahasti sekaisin. Kehärata 590M€/päärata lentoaseman kautta 650M€. Ja näitä vaihtoehtoja puntaroidessaan valtio päätyi kehärataan???

----------


## sebastin

Kehärata on ennen kaikkea Vantaan paikallisrata osana pääkaupunkiseudun liikennejärjestelmää. Kehärata tarjoaa myös raideyhteyden lentokentälle. HKI-Vantaa tehdään yli 13 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa. Tampereen kentällä vain 600 000. HKI-VAN lentokentälle/aviapolikseen tullaan vetämään muitakin ratoja. Kuten Vantaan mahdollisia raitiovaunuja sekä HKL:n metro että mahdollinen pääradan lisäraiteet mutta pääradan siirto on kyllä useamman vuosikymmenen päässä. Jossain 2060. Jos silloinkaan.

----------


## KMT

Edelleen kannatan mieluummin kustannusten vähentämiseksi kolmioraitein varustettua kehärataa ei tarvitse säätää pääradan "oikaisun" tunnelien kanssa ja mistä radan saa pääradalle aiemmin kuin kytömaata, että pääsee Idän suuntaan. Junille pysähdys lisää Keravalle ja erilliset Tampere-Lentoasema-Turku junat tai kaksiyksikköisten Pendojen katkaisemiset Keravalla. Sopivat ohitusraiteet kehäradalle vain. Ja Turun suunnasta vaihdottomat yhteydet

----------


## -Epex82-

Kaikkien kannattaa lukea RHK:n selvitys pääradan linjaamisesta lentoaseman kautta, linkki löytyy vielä kertaalleen tästä:
http://rhk-fi-bin.directo.fi/@Bin/73..._13.3.2008.pdf

Kun hakee Find-toiminnolla sanaa "Viinikkala", löytää monta mielenkiintoista kohtaa, muun muassa tämän sivulta 32:

"_Pääradan lentoasemayhteys on suunniteltu tunneliyhteydellä Pasilasta Keravalle.Ilmalassa Pasilan aseman pohjoispuolella kaksoisraide laskisi tunneliin nykyisen Transpointin terminaalin kohdalla. Tunnelissa on maanalainen asema Viinikkalan kohdalla, jossa on vaihtoyhteys tulevalle Kehäradan Viinikkalan asemalle._"

Eli vieläkö joku täällä ihmettelee, että miksi Viinikkalaa louhitaan jo etukäteen  ja miksi kehäradan halutaan olevan tunnelissa juuri lentoaseman alapuolella. Juurinkin niistä, syistä, joista olen toitottanut jo kauan: Viinikkalan aseman päälle tulee uusi suurterminaali, jonka alla on kaksi juna-asemaa: yksi paikallisliikenteelle ja yksi kaukojunille. Erittäin loogista, tunnelikammoisetkin ymmärtänevät?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli vieläkö joku täällä ihmettelee, että miksi Viinikkalaa louhitaan jo etukäteen  ja miksi kehäradan halutaan olevan tunnelissa juuri lentoaseman alapuolella. Juurinkin niistä, syistä, joista olen toitottanut jo kauan: Viinikkalan aseman päälle tulee uusi suurterminaali, jonka alla on kaksi juna-asemaa: yksi paikallisliikenteelle ja yksi kaukojunille. Erittäin loogista, tunnelikammoisetkin ymmärtänevät?


Kuinkahan paljon tähän ratkaisuun on vaikuttanut se, että Marjaradan joutava rakentaminen estää sijoittamasta pääradan asemaa sille tarkoituksenmukaisimpaan paikkaan eli nykyisen pääterminaalin alle. Pääradan johtaminen Viinikkalan aseman kohdalle vaikuttaa kaikella tavalla täysin päättömältä ratkaisulta muuten, ottaen myös huomioon Aviapoliksen alueen maankäytön. Suunnilleen yhtä älykästä kuin siirtää päärautatieasema vaikkapa Taliin, taatusti syrjään siitä, mikä on eniten matkustajia houkutteleva paikka.

Koko uusi päärata on tällaisella järjestelyllä täysin turha hanke, sillä pääseehän lentoasemalle vaihdolla jo Tikkurilasta  jossa asema on valmiina, ja maantasossa.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Antero hyvä, et ole perehtynyt lentoaseman laajennussuunnitelmiin. Suuri osa lentoliikenteestä operoidaan tulevaisuudessa Viinikkalaan tulevaan suurterminaalin kautta. Tämän takia asemalle louhitaan jo nyt tilaa ja kehäradalle halutaan asema tulevaan kakkosterminaaliin. Vantaan kaavoissa on jo nyt merkintä suurterminaalille kiitoteiden I ja III välissä, juurikin Viinikkalan aseman kohdalla. Vaikka kehärataa ei tulisi tai olisi, terminaalin luonteva paikka on kiitoteiden välissä. Tästä puhuin aiemminkin, mutta minua ei uskottu. Toisekseen pääradan asemaa ei mikään estä periaatteessa sijoittamasta lentoterminaalin juna-aseman alle. Pääradan asema tullee sinne, minne mainittava osa lentoliikenteestä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Keskustelu on näköjään tauonnut, kun osoittautui se mitä olen koko ajan sanonut: kehäradan linjaaminen Viinikkalan kautta on pakollista, jotta suurterminaali saadaan kytkettyä kehärataan. Samalla kävi myös RHK:n selvityksestä ilmi, että RHK haluaa linjata pääradan Viinikkalan kautta. Sehän on luonnollista, Viinikkalassa yhtyvät päärata, kehärata ja uusi metropolialuetta palveleva suurterminaali, joka ei muualle mahdu. Tätä eivät kaikki vielä joitakin päiviä sitten uskoneet tai halunneet uskoa.

Kannatettava hanke, ne jotka paasaavat H/K-suhteesta, ovat aika hiljaa, koska paraskin selvityksestä löytyvä H/K-luku on *0,64*....
Toivotaan, että toteutuu silti, ja toteutuukin varmaan. Veikkaisin kahdessa vaiheessa: ensin päärata kentän kautta, joka jättää avoimeksi ammutaanko se Keravalta Kuullooseen ja edelleen Luumäelle, Kouvolaan vai suurnopeusratana Vaalimaalle. Asia selvinnee enemmin kuin arvaammekaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Keskustelu on näköjään tauonnut, kun osoittautui se mitä olen koko ajan sanonut: kehäradan linjaaminen Viinikkalan kautta on pakollista, jotta suurterminaali saadaan kytkettyä kehärataan. Samalla kävi myös RHK:n selvityksestä ilmi, että RHK haluaa linjata pääradan Viinikkalan kautta. Sehän on luonnollista, Viinikkalassa yhtyvät päärata, kehärata ja uusi metropolialuetta palveleva suurterminaali, joka ei muualle mahdu. Tätä eivät kaikki vielä joitakin päiviä sitten uskoneet tai halunneet uskoa.


Se toteutuuko Viinikkalaan mahdollisesti suunniteltu suurterminaali koskaan jää nähtäväksi. En veikkaisi omia rahojani sen puolesta, ja Finaviakin panostaa tällä hetkellä nykyisen terminaalin laajentamiseen sen sijaan että ryhtyisi jo tekemään uutta silläkin rahalla. Jos se uusi olisi varmasti tulossa, niin eikö se sitten kannattaisi rakentaa nyt sen sijaan että parannellaan nykyistä terminaalia?

Suurellisia suunnitelmia tähän maailmaan mahtuu, mutta Finaviankin pitäisi saada tuohon jostain rahoitus.




> Kannatettava hanke, ne jotka paasaavat H/K-suhteesta, ovat aika hiljaa, koska paraskin selvityksestä löytyvä H/K-luku on *0,64*....


Saanen muistuttaa että ko. dokkarin mukaan tuossa on mukana vain ne hyödyt jotka tulevat tarkastellun rataosan suunnalta eli Pietarin-radalta. Siellä sanotaan että mukana ei ole esim. pääradan lähiliikenteelle koituvia hyötyjä, ja tasan varmaan siellä ei ole myöskään niitä hyötyjä jotka koituvat pääradan kaukojunien ajamisesta lentoaseman kautta. H/K-luku varmasti nousee vielä tuosta, ja dokumentti korostikin sitä kuinka hyvä se on suhteessa hankkeen muihin osiin jo näin tarkkaan rajatulla tarkastelulla, joka jättää paljon tärkeitä asioita tarkastelun ulkopuolelle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keskustelu on näköjään tauonnut, kun osoittautui se mitä olen koko ajan sanonut: kehäradan linjaaminen Viinikkalan kautta on pakollista, jotta suurterminaali saadaan kytkettyä kehärataan.


Välillä on aiheellisempaakin tekemistä kuin kinastella täällä.  :Wink: 

On totta, että siinä tilanteessa, että lentoasema on siirretty nykyiseltä paikaltaa Viinikkalaan, pääradan linjaukseksi fiksumpi vaihtoehto on Viinikkala. Tässä keskusteluketjussahan on otsikkona Raideyhteys Helsingin lentokentälle, ei Viinikkalaan tai Aviapolikseen.

Mutta koskas tuo on toteutumassa? Se, että joku miettii lenoasemarakennusta kiitoteiden väliin paikkaan, johon ei voi tehdä muutakaan, ei vielä tarkoita, että se sinne tulee. Ja kuten Jani jo viestissään kertoi, tällä hetkellä satsataan nykyiseen alueeseen.

Viinikkalan terminaali on Vantaan inressien kannalta pelkästään huono ratkaisu. Vantaa on satsaamassa Aviapolikseen, ei Viinikkalaan. Aviapoliksen käyttökelpoisuus ja arvo on selvästi suurempi silloin, kun se on oikeasti lentekentän ja Suomen sisäisen kaukoliikenteen solmussa. Jos lentoasema onkin yhtäkkiä Viinikkalassa, Aviapoliksen kehittäminen on yhtä älykästä kuin kehittää Aviapoliksen sijasta nyt Tikkurilan välitöntä länsipuolta.

Jos ja kun Marjarata ja päärata lentoaseman kautta maksavat yhtä paljon ja valtakunnassa on rahaa sellainen määrä käytettävissä, ilman muuta on älykkäämpää rakentaa päärata NYT ja NYKYISEN lentoaseman kautta kuin tehdä Marjarataa. Marjaradalle tulee ehkä jotain mieltä sitten joskus kymmenien vuosien päästä jos lentoliikenne vielä elää niin, että joku Viinikkalan terminaali tehtäisiin.

Eli kyse on ajoituksesta, mitä tässä maassa usein ei ymmärretä. Tehdään suuruudenhulluja suunnitelmia turvallisesti niin kauas, että itse ollaan pitkällä mullan alla silloin kuin olisi niiden toteutumisen ajankohta. Mutta näillä suunnitelmilla estetään kaikki älykäs ja tarpeellinen, mikä pitäisi tehdä heti. Tällaisista hankkeista kärkihankkeina ovat länsimetro ja Marjarata, jotka ovat estäneet ja estävät edelleen oikeat joukkoliikenteen parannukset ja kestävän kehityksen mukaisen terveen yhdyskuntarakenteen.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

"Seli seli" sanottiin aina tarhassakin...

Väännetään nyt vielä rautalangasta: lentotoimintaa ei siirretä suoranaisesti mihinkään, vaan se laajenee. Tämä tarkoittaa, että tulevaisuudessa meillä on Viinikkalan terminaali (työnimi) ja nykyinen terminaalikokonaisuus, jota voidaan laajentaa oikeastaan aika vähän. Kotimaan terminaalia on mahdollisuus jatkaa sivukiitotien suuntaisesti kaakkoon ja ulkomaan puolta voidaan laajentaa järkevästi n. 7-10 portilla, joskin tämäkin ulkomaan terminaalin laajennus edellyttää erityistoimenpiteitä, sillä se sijoitetaan nykyisen laajennuksen vastapäätä lentokonehallien viereen ja kenttä pitää alittaa maan alta tunnelilla, jotta matkustajat pääsevät sinne liukukäytävää pitkin. 

_"Tällä hetkellä satsataan nykyiseen alueenseen"._  Varmasti asia on näin, mutta RHK ja Finavia tähyävät vuosien päähän, eivät viikon tai vuoden päähän. Vantaa ei itsessään muuten satsaa Aviapolikseen mitään, se markkinoi sitä, mutta kustannukset hoitavat rakentajat, ihan markkinatalouden pelisäännöillä. Edelleenkin alue on houkutteleva ja sen toiminnot eivät ole riippuvaisia lentoasemasta suoranaisesti, harva yritys on riippuvainen suoraan lentoliikenteestä. 

Anterolla on tuskin mitään lukuja, joita hän itse aina muuten vaatii, sanojensa vakuudeksi, mutta ei se mitään, en usko aina edes lukuihin. Niin tai näin, olisi ehdottoman hölmöä pistää päärata nykyisen pääterminaalin kautta, sillä jos ja kun kansainvälinen lentotoiminta siirtyy suurterminaaliin, tulee oikeasti paljon liikkumista rautatieasemalta check-in-pisteeseen. Eli parempi näin. 

Toistaiseksi päärataa tulevat saavat ensimmäiset parannukset, kun v61 vaihtuu junaan ja matka-aika kutistuu huomattavasti. Sekä junan että v61:n vuorovälit ovat samat,joten 25min sijasta matka taittuu 8min, koska odotusta on sekä junalle että bussille. Kehärata myös vastaa jo v*. 2000* hyväksyttyjä alueidenkäyttötavoitteita, vastaa asuntopoliittiseen haasteeseen http://www.ymparisto.fi/download.asp...id=4403&lan=fi , kohta 4.6 ja mahdollistaa paikallisjunayhteyden niin Aviapolikseen kuin Viinikkalan terminaaliin. Sinänsähän Viinikkalakin lasketaan Aviapolikseen kuuluvaksi http://www.aviapolis.fi/index.php?k=10405 joten Viinikkalan kehittäminen on samalla Aviapoliksen kehittämistä. Aviapolishan on loppujen lopuksi 42km2.

Yhteenvetona voi todeta, että kehärata on ehdottomasti mielekkäintä toteuttaa ensin, se palvelee parhaiten sille asetettuja reunaehtoja, eli asuntopolitiikkaa, metropolipolitiikkaa, lentoasemaa ja Aviapolista ja tärkeimpänä tietenkin joukkoliikennettä. On lähinnä masentavaa seurata tätä Anteron kamppailua pääkaupunkiseudun kehittämistä vastaan, hän mainitsee muun muassa näin
 "_Tehdään suuruudenhulluja suunnitelmia turvallisesti niin kauas, että itse ollaan pitkällä mullan alla silloin kuin olisi niiden toteutumisen ajankohta. Mutta näillä suunnitelmilla estetään kaikki älykäs ja tarpeellinen, mikä pitäisi tehdä heti. Tällaisista hankkeista kärkihankkeina ovat länsimetro ja Marjarata, jotka ovat estäneet ja estävät edelleen oikeat joukkoliikenteen parannukset ja kestävän kehityksen mukaisen terveen yhdyskuntarakenteen_."

Siis hetkinen? Kehäradan toteuttaminen alkaa vuonna 2009 ja sillä on niin opposition kuin hallituksenkin tuki. Mitä älykästä ja tarpeellista, jonka vain Antero on huomannut estetään? Ja millä suunnitelmilla? Onko RHK:n suunnitelma pääradan linjaamiksi lentoaseman kautta yhtäkkiä käyttökelvoton, kun siinä otetaan järkevästi huomioon lentoaseman laajentaminen? Estävät terveen yhdyskuntarakenteen? Missä vaiheessa raideliikenne on alkanut estää tervettä yhdyskuntarakennetta?

----------


## kouvo

> Siis hetkinen? Kehäradan toteuttaminen alkaa vuonna 2009 ja sillä on niin opposition kuin hallituksenkin tuki. Mitä älykästä ja tarpeellista, jonka vain Antero on huomannut estetään? Ja millä suunnitelmilla? Onko RHK:n suunnitelma pääradan linjaamiksi lentoaseman kautta yhtäkkiä käyttökelvoton, kun siinä otetaan järkevästi huomioon lentoaseman laajentaminen? Estävät terveen yhdyskuntarakenteen? Missä vaiheessa raideliikenne on alkanut estää tervettä yhdyskuntarakennetta?


Käsittääkseni Antero ei ole ainoa henkilö tälläkään foorumilla joka on huomannut että järjettömällä kehäratahankkeella estetään pääradan linjaus lentokentän kautta ainakin lähitulevaisuudessa. Jos sinänsä mittava rahasumma käytetään kehäradan rakentamiseen, niin ei tarvitse olla kovinkaan hääppöinen ennustaja että päätyy johtopäätökseen siitä että valtio tuskin on lähiaikoina rakentamassa toista raideliikenneyhteyttä lentokentälle.

Mitä tulee lentokentän mahdollisiin laajennussuunnitelmiin, niin eiköhän nykyistä aluetta ja terminaaleja kehittämällä voida hoitaa Hki-Vantaan kasvupaineet hamaan tulevaisuuteen.

----------


## -Epex82-

No sitten valtio on katsonut kehäradan kannattavaksi hanke toteutuu ensin, laaja poliittinen tuki on. Joten minkäs sille voi, jos hankkeitten järjestys katsotaan tällaiseksi. Koskaan kukaan ei ole tyytyväinen. Esim ratikka ysin järjestelyistä Etelä Hgissä itketään taas yleisönosastoja myöten, vaikka parannus on suurimman osan tämän palstan lukijoista mukaan mielekäs ja että ysi kannattaa jättää Dianapuistoon. Niin se vaan menee, joku valittaa aina. Kehäradan suunnitelmat ovat toisekseen niin pitkällä, että sen toteutusvalmius on eri. Sen lisäksi sen avulla ratkaistaan akuutimpia ongelmia. Kyllä se pääradan linjaus tulee. Sanoisin, että 10-15 vuoden sisään pääsemme IC:llä Viinikkalaan, koska kun vertaa Vantaan kaavaa, RHK:n suunnitelmia ja Finavian suunnitelmia, suurterminaalista jo lie päätetty "herrojen kesken".

http://www.vantaa.fi/i_alaetusivu.as...85;66376;70776

Tässä uusinta tietoa Marja-Vantaan kehityksestä. Upea kokonaisuus, hyvin urbaani ja tietenkin juna Helsinkiin  :Laughing:

----------


## walttu

> Väännetään nyt vielä rautalangasta: lentotoimintaa ei siirretä suoranaisesti mihinkään, vaan se laajenee.


Siis uskot että Helsinki-Vantaan lentoliikenne tulee vähintään tuplaantumaan nykyisestä ja Viinikkalaan tarvitaan näin ollen nykyistä laajentuvaa pääterminaalia suuremmat tilat? Mielenkiintoinen oletus kun otetaan huomioon lentoliikenteen kallistuminen, ympäristövaikutukset sekä toisaalta raideliikenteen kilpailukyvyn jatkuva paraneminen lentoliiketeeseen nähden niin kotimaan kuin Euroopan alueella.

Vantaan yleiskaavassa Viinikkalan eteläpuolinen alue on kaavoitettu teollisuudelle ja puistoalueeksi. Nykyisen terminaalin eteläpuolelta taasen löytyvät mm. Aviapolis, Jumbo, Tammisto, jne. Eikö päärata olisi järkevä linjata tästäkin syystä näiden alueiden kautta nykyiselle terminaalille koska siten voitaisiin hyödyntää samaa raideväylää myöskin lähiliikenteessä paremmin?




> Varmasti asia on näin, mutta RHK ja Finavia tähyävät vuosien päähän, eivät viikon tai vuoden päähän.


Deja vu. Muistaakseni jossain toisessa topikissa eräs keskustelija perusteli vähän samanlaisin argumentein metron välttämättömyyttä pikaraitiotiehen nähden(käytetään rahat metrolinjoihin koska sitten tulevaisuudessa niille on varmaan ehkä tarvetta ja jätetään pikaraitiotie rakentamatta vaikka sille olisi nyt tarvetta välittömästi).

Tilanne nyt kuitenkin on se että nykyiselle(ja todennäköisesti myös tulevaisuuden) pääterminaalille ei ole vaihdotonta kaukoliikenneyhteyttä eikä raideyhteyttä Helsinkiin. Pääradan vetämisellä nykyiselle terminaalille nämä molemmat saataisiin, Kehäradalla ja pääradan viemisellä Viinikkalaan toinen jää puuttumaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vantaan yleiskaavassa Viinikkalan eteläpuolinen alue on kaavoitettu teollisuudelle ja puistoalueeksi. Nykyisen terminaalin eteläpuolelta taasen löytyvät mm. Aviapolis, Jumbo, Tammisto, jne. Eikö päärata olisi järkevä linjata tästäkin syystä näiden alueiden kautta nykyiselle terminaalille koska siten voitaisiin hyödyntää samaa raideväylää myöskin lähiliikenteessä paremmin?


Juuri näin. Ja se on myös kestävän kehityksen mukaista. Se ei ole, että rakennetaan jonnekin minne mahtuu yksi rata ja sitten sen varteen irralleen kaikesta muusta uutta kaupunkirakennetta. Liikennettä on se raideliikennekin, mutta pahinta on se, että se uusi rakenne jossain etäällä tuottaa kuitenkin enemmän tieliikennettä kuin raideliikennettä.

Koko Viinikkalan terminaali -kuvio on minusta osoitus siitä, miten lentokentän maalikennettä ajatellaan puhtaasti autoilun näkökulmasta. Bussit tai henkilöautot voivat ajaa kilometrien päässä toisistaan oleville terminaaleille, mutta päärataa ei voi johtaa kahteen paikkaan. Terminaalisuunnitelmissa tällä asialla ei näytä olevan mitään väliäkään, autollahan pääsee aina.

Entä miten Viinikkala-suunnitelman kanssa pitäisi suhtautua metron rakentamiseen lentokentälle? Pitäisikö niitäkin sitten olla kaksi, toinen nykyiselle ja toinen Viinikkalan lentoasemalle? Vai onko tämä Viinikkala-kuvio Pandoran lipas, joka avaa tilaisuuden tehtä kaksi raskasraidetunnelia Helsingistä lentoasemalle? Näin kaikki saavat unelmansa toteutetuksi! Ja joku muu tietenkin maksaa.

Ja seudun tavan mukaan tällaiset suuruudenhullut suunnitelmat kirjataan PLJ:hin 45 vuoden päähän. Siitä sitten saadaan perustelu sille, että mitään välittömästi tarpeellisia pieniäkään hankkeita ei voi toteuttaa, koska puolen vuosisadan päästä *ehkä* voidaan tehdä jotain joka sitten tekisi tarpeettomaksi sen, mille on tarve nyt.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Pääradan siirto Lentokentän alle ei ole ensiarvoisen tärkeä eikä missään määrin kiireellinen projekti ainakaan henkilöliikennettä ajatellen. Lentokentälle on tulossa kehärata sekä metro. Nämä ovat riittäviä ja nopeita yhteyksiä vaihtoineenkin.

----------


## -Epex82-

No jos kerran metroa ei voi rakentaa kentälle, koska on Viinikkala-suunnitelma, ei voi paljon kalliimpaa päärataakaan ampua vanhan terminaalin kautta, mikäli mennään samalla logiikalla. Ei tähän asiaan liity autoliikenteen edistäminen mitenkään, vaan lentoliikenteen kehittäminen. Johtuen espoolais-teksasilaisesta aluerakenteestamme, on hyvinkin todennäköistä, että moni ottaa oman auton kentälle, koska muuta vaihtoehtoa ei ole. Kehärata tuo tähän kymmenilletuhansille ihmisille parannuksen yhdessä Finnairin bussin, Vantaan bussien ja harvennetun (2xtunnissa) 615:n kanssa. Tietoni 615:sta perustuu YTV:n Vantaalle tekemään linjastosuunnitelmaan, joka onkin jo oma tarinansa.

Näissä suunnitelmissa ei ole mitään suuruudenhullua, vaan Finavia kasvattaa Helsinkiä hubina ja Finnair samoin. On tottakai järkevää, että näin tärkeä työpaikka-alue ja maan tärkein lentoasema ovat kytkettynä seudun paikalliseen raideverkkoon ja päärataan Tikkurilan kautta. Kuten muuallakin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näissä suunnitelmissa ei ole mitään suuruudenhullua, vaan Finavia kasvattaa Helsinkiä hubina ja Finnair samoin. On tottakai järkevää, että näin tärkeä työpaikka-alue ja maan tärkein lentoasema ovat kytkettynä seudun paikalliseen raideverkkoon ja päärataan Tikkurilan kautta. Kuten muuallakin.


Milloin ja millä ehdolla Viinikkalan lentoterminaali on tarkoitus rakentaa? Minkälaiseen lentoliikenteen kasvuun se perustuu? Miten on otettu huomioon Pietarin lentokentän modernisointi ja laajennus?

Pietari on oikea metropoli jo nyt, kun pk-seutu on lähinnä Pietarin esikaupungin kokoinen. Aineellisen elintason kasvu ja Pietarin vaurastuminen johtavat siihen, että matkustajavirta tulee kääntymään Helsingistä Pietariin eli päin vastoin kuin nyt.

Kansainvälisen lentoliikenteen kannalta merkittävää on, että esim. kaukoidän lennoissa hinnoittelumonopoli on Venäjällä. Ja Pietari on Venäjällä, Helsinki ei. On lapsellista luulla, että lentäminen Euroopasta kaukoitään ei olisi edullisinta Pietarin kautta, koska Venäjä laskuttaa alueensa ylilennoista enemmän ulkomailta operoivia kuin Pietarin kautta operoivia.

Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että Finnavian Helsinki-hubi on merkitykseltään ja volyymiltaan tulevaisuudessa aivan muuta kuin nyt. Ja se vaikuttaa siihen, mihin kannattaa satsata ja mikä on suuruudenhulluutta.

Pääkaupunkiseudun ja Suomen kilpailukyvyn kannalta on vahingoksi käyttää lentokentän kautta kulkevaan Marjarataan resurssit, joilla voidaan kytkeä Suomen rataverkko lentoliikenteeseen nyt heti.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Helsinki-Vantaan kenttää käyttää keskimäärin 39.000 matkustajaa päivässä parin vuoden takaisilla luvuilla. Matkustajien määrä kasvaa edelleen. Tampereen kentällä matkustajia on keskimäärin 1700 päivässä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Helsinki-Vantaan kenttää käyttää keskimäärin 39.000 matkustajaa päivässä parin vuoden takaisilla luvuilla. Matkustajien määrä kasvaa edelleen. Tampereen kentällä matkustajia on keskimäärin 1700 päivässä.


Hyvää päivää kirvesvartta...

Ensiksi, luvut vuonna 2007 Finavian liikennetilastojen mukaan ovat HEL 13 090 744 matkustajaa (35 865 per pv) ja TMP 687 711 matkustajaa (1884 per pv). Vuoden 2007 kasvuluvut ovat HEL 7,8 % ja TMP 8,8 % eli Tampere-Pirkkalan liikenne kasvaa hieman nopeammin. (Hieman sivuseikkana Pirkkalassa muuten kotimaanliikenne väheni 4,8 % samalla kun kansainvälinen liikenne kasvoi 12 %, mikä tarkoittaa siirtymää Helsingin-reitiltä suorille ulkomaanyhteyksille ja/tai niiden kautta tapahtuville jatkoyhteyksille.)

Toiseksi, mitä tällä on tekemistä minkään kanssa? En ole vaatinut vastaavaa ratayhteyttä Pirkkalaan.

Jos argumentoidaan, että Helsinki-Vantaa pitää kytkeä kaukoliikenteen rataverkkoon, niin sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä Tampere-Pirkkalan matkustajamäärien kanssa.

Ihan toinen juttu on, että tavaraliikenne kannattaisi ohjata Tampereen keskustan ohi Pirkkalan kautta rakennettavaa oikorataa pitkin, jolloin mm. vaarallisten aineiden kuljetus siirtyisi kauemmas tiiviistä asutuksesta. Tällöin saattaisi sivutuotteena syntyä ratayhteys myös Pirkkalan lentokentälle, mikä olisi sinänsä varsin hyvä asia, mutta ei yksinään riittävä peruste kalliin radan rakentamiselle.

Hyvin etäinen yhteys löytyy siitä, että Pirkkalan kotimaanmatkustajat 113 713 hlöä (312 per pv) ovat käytännössä TMP-HEL -lentojen matkustajat. Mutta tämä ei kerro mitään siitä, millaiset matkustajavirrat Tampereelta käytönnössä Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle suuntautuvat. Lisäksi matkustajia tulee Paunun Expressbussilla, omalla autolla moottoritietä sekä mahdollisesti joitakin junalla Tikkurilaan josta joko taksilla tai bussilla eteenpäin Vantaalle. Jokunen saattaa kulkea myös päärautatieaseman kautta ja jatkaa Finnairin bussilla kentälle.

Omissa kirjoituksissani olen käyttänyt Tamperetta yhtenä case-esimerkkinä siitä, mistä kannattamani suoran kaukoliikenneradan matkustajat kertyisivät. Lisäksi matkustajia tulisi Lahdesta, Jyväskylästä ja lukuisilta muilta paikkakunnilta eli olisi ihan irrelevanttia väittää osittaisen tarkastelun perusteella matkustajamääriä liian pieniksi perustelematta asiaa loogisesti sen tarkemmin.

Kaukoliikenneradan matkustajamäärät koostuisivat siis lukuisista pienistä puroista, joiden yhteenlaskettua määrää on varsin haastava arvioida.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Milloin ja millä ehdolla Viinikkalan lentoterminaali on tarkoitus rakentaa? Minkälaiseen lentoliikenteen kasvuun se perustuu? Miten on otettu huomioon Pietarin lentokentän modernisointi ja laajennus?


Tekisi kaiken lisäksi mieli vielä veikata, että nykyiset kasvuennusteet perustunevat puhtaasti lineaariseen ekstrapolaatioon, jossa kuvitellaan kasvun jatkuvan äärettömästi tulevaisuuteen asti. Mutta öljy ehtyy -- ja kallistuu jo ennen sitä. Ellei lentoliikenteeseen löydy uusia edullisia polttoainevaihtoehtoja hyvin pian, lentoliikenne kääntyy lasku-uralle lippuhintojen noustessa pilviin. Lentäminen tuskin loppuu, mutta siitä voi jälleen kerran tulla harvojen herkkua.

Tämä sama logiikka on takana siinä, että kotimaan lentoliikenne kannattaa mahdollisimman pitkälti korvata nopeilla junilla, jolloin suorat jatkoyhteydet junista lentoasemalle ovat erityisen tärkeitä.




> Aineellisen elintason kasvu ja Pietarin vaurastuminen johtavat siihen, että matkustajavirta tulee kääntymään Helsingistä Pietariin eli päin vastoin kuin nyt. [...] Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että Finnavian Helsinki-hubi on merkitykseltään ja volyymiltaan tulevaisuudessa aivan muuta kuin nyt. Ja se vaikuttaa siihen, mihin kannattaa satsata ja mikä on suuruudenhulluutta.


Totta, tämä on varsin huomionarvoinen seikka. Saa tosin nähdä, miten pian tämä tapahtuu. Vielä nykyisellään Suomen ja Venäjän välisen rajan ylittäminen ei ole ihan läpihuutojuttu junallakaan, eikä Venäjä muutenkaan vaikuta kauhean kutsuvalta maalta. Täytyy olla viisumi ja täytellä kaikenlaisia maahantulokortteja, kuten sain helmikuussa kokea ensivisiitilläni Pietariin. Mutta jos Venäjällä tajutaan että avautuminen on heidän oma etunsa, ja jos viisumivapaus EU:n kanssa saadaan neuvoteltua, niin sitten raja on auki eikä mikään estä matkustajavirtaa Suomesta idän suuntaan.

Lentoliikenteen gatewaynä Euroopan ja kaukoidän välillä Pietari voi toki toimia jo ennenkin, sillä lentäen saapuvat voivat yleisen käytännön mukaan jatkaa ilman maahantulommuodollisuuksia tai viisumeita, näin käsittääkseni myös Venäjällä (Wikipedian mukaan lähinnä USA on poikkeus tästä nk. hygieenisestä koneenvaihdosta ilman maahantulomuodollisuuksia). Tällainen voisi tapahtua aikataululla muutama vuosi tästä eteenpäin. Ja tämä riittää tuhoamaan Helsinki gateway -konseptin.




> Pääkaupunkiseudun ja Suomen kilpailukyvyn kannalta on vahingoksi käyttää lentokentän kautta kulkevaan Marjarataan resurssit, joilla voidaan kytkeä Suomen rataverkko lentoliikenteeseen nyt heti.


Naulan kantaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kannattaa joka tapauksessa muistaa, että tuo idän nopeiden ratojen selvitys _ei ole_ varsinainen selvitys lentokenttäradasta. Lentokenttärata lienee mukana vain, koska sillä voisi olla positiivinen vaikutus myös idän ratojen kannattavuuteen. Aseman paikkaa tuskin on edes analysoitu kovinkaan pitkälle, vaan haluttu sille vain joku hinta. Koko selvityshän lähinnä suositteli jatkoselvityksen tekemistä aiheesta.

----------


## -Epex82-

Kommentoin nyt ehtiessäni Viinikkala-asiaa tässä ketjussa, Antero viittasi esittämäänsä kysymykseen länsimetro-ketjussa.

En ole Ilmailulaitos Finavia tai sen palkollinen, joten en osaa kertoa sinulle,milloin Viinikkalan terminaali rakennetaan. Muotoseikkana mainittakoon,että Viinikkala on työnimi, mutta senhän me kaikki jo tiedämme. Tiedän kuitenkin Finavian suunnitelmista _jotain_.

Viinikkalan osalla on kyse enemmänkin siirrosta, olettaisin näin ainakin. Isot laajarunkokoneet vievät enemmän tilaa ja tämän takia oletetaan,että nykyinen terminaali ei riitä ja tarvitaan isompi terminaali. Sama ilmiö on toistunut useilla kentillä, Seutulan nykyinen rakennus on myös väärän muotoinen, siis liian kapea, eli pituussuunnassa kasvaminen ei rakennuksen 60-lukulaisen mitoituksen takia luo lisätilaa matkatavarankäsittelylle, turvajärjestelyille yms. Jo kaksi hiukan isompaa (noin) samanaikaisesti saapuvaa laajarunkokonetta Aasiasta ruuhkauttaa tuloaulaa 3 pahasti. Matkatavarankäsittelylaitoskin joudutaan siirtämään syvälle maan alle, koska tilaa ei ole enää.

Finnair on Venäjälle oikea rahasampo,joka maksaa 40 milj euroa vuodessa maksuja Venäjälle. Venäjä ei halua näitä suoraan muuten Aeroflotin sveitsiläiselle tilille meneviä rahoja menettää,koska kyse on ylihinnoittelusta. Se, miten hubit kehittyvät,siitä on erilaisia näkemyksiä ja vaikka Pietarin lentoasemaa, Pulkovoa kehitetään, liittyy siihenkin ongelmia. Aeroflotilla ei ole kattavaa Euroopan verkostoa vielä ainakaan Pietarista ja moni länsimaalainen kuluttaja kokee ehkä tietynlaista epäluuloa Venäjän kautta lentämiseen. On luonnollisesti muitakin syitä,joita en halua tässä tuoda esille. Hinnoittelumonopoli on toki Venäjällä, mutta Venäjänkin täytyy laskea mukaan EU:n yhtenevän lentoliikennepolitiikan vaikutukset Venäjään ja kaupalliset seuraukset.

Olen Janin kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että hänen taannoin esittämät laskelmansa lentoasemalle suoraan saapuvista matkustajista ovat varmaan oikeansuuntaisia ja kyllähän matkalaisia varmaan riittäisi. Suora junayhteys Tampereelta kentälle kuitenkin saattaisi olla aikamoinen isku Pirkkalalle,tiedä häntä. Siitäkään eivät kaikki pitäisi.

Mikäli taas lähdetään siitä,että gateway-konsepti on tuhoon tuomittu,niin sittenhän aivan turhaa investoida lentoasemaan tai ratoihinkaan yhtään ropoa. Tämä pätee luonnollisesti myös kaukoliikennerataan kentälle ja silloin onkin entistä tärkeämpää keskittyä ratkaisemaan pk-seudun asuntokysymyksiä ja liikkumisen ongelmia kehäradan avulla. 

Antero ei esitä mitään lukuja siitä,miten kehärata nakertaa Suomen tai pk-seudun kilpailukykyä, en itse usko, että niin käy. Miksi kävisikään? Syntyy yhteys pääradalta kentälle, eli monen nykyisen matkustajan matka vaihtuu v61:een.Samalla asunto-ongelmaan saadaan ratkaisua ja tiivis työssäkäyntialue kytketään metromaiseen paikallisjunarataan. On tietysti hiukan ristiriitaista tässäkin jälleen kerran,että jani muistaakseni joskus totesi,että kehärata uhkaa maakuntien liikennettä ja imee matkustajia. Jos se niin tekee, niin eikö rata ole tehnyt saman mitä kaukoliikenneratakin ja onko se siis huono asia?

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ole Ilmailulaitos Finavia tai sen palkollinen, joten en osaa kertoa sinulle,milloin Viinikkalan terminaali rakennetaan.


Mutta kun juuri ajoitus on ratkaisevaa. Kun Finavia tekee edelleen nykyiselle terminaalialueelle mittavia investointeja, ei näytä siltä, että alueen lahtaaminen on kovin läheisessä tulevaisuudessa. Toisaalta, jos on yhdentekevää, rakennetaanko joku rata nyt vain 50 vuoden päästä, niin eihän silloin ole mitään kiirettä millään radalla, ei myöskään Marjaradalla.

Sanotaan, että ratoja rakennetaan sadaksi vuodeksi. Se on kuitenkin retoriikkaa, sillä rakentamisen kannattavuutta arvioidaan tosiasiallisesti 40 vuoden ajanjaksolla. Jos lentoaseman siirto Viinikkalaan on ajankohtainen 20-40 vuoden päästä, arvioin hyvällä maulla, että päärata nykyisen lentoaseman kautta on kannattavampi investointi edes tuoksi ajaksi kun Marjaradan osuus Kivistö-Tikkurila. Se, ettei tällaista selvitystä tehdä, on osoitus siitä, että muutkin ovat ymmärtäneet tämän eivätkä halua, että totuus tulisi luotettavalla tavalla selvityetyksi.




> Mikäli taas lähdetään siitä,että gateway-konsepti on tuhoon tuomittu,niin sittenhän aivan turhaa investoida lentoasemaan tai ratoihinkaan yhtään ropoa. Tämä pätee luonnollisesti myös kaukoliikennerataan kentälle ja silloin onkin entistä tärkeämpää keskittyä ratkaisemaan pk-seudun asuntokysymyksiä ja liikkumisen ongelmia kehäradan avulla.


Miten voit väittää näin? Jos kansainvälinen gateway-konsepti on tuhoon tuomittu, silloinhan jäljelle jää nimenomaan H:ki-Vantaan merkitys Suomen lentoliikenteen hubina. Tällöin muuta Suomea palvelevan rauatatieyhteyden suhteellinen merkitys lentokentän käytössä vain korostuu.




> Antero ei esitä mitään lukuja siitä,miten kehärata nakertaa Suomen tai pk-seudun kilpailukykyä, en itse usko, että niin käy. Miksi kävisikään?


Marja-Vantaan alueen maankäytön liikenneyhteydeksi riittää radan jatko Vantaankoskelta Kivistöön. Kustannusarvio oli jossain vaiheessa 60 M (olen maininnut tämän luvun tällä foorumilla ennenkin). Kaikkialla muualla maankäyttö joko ei ole riippuvaista Marjaradasta, tai maankäyttöä voidaan tehostaa parantamalla saavutettavuutta esimerkiksi pikaraitioverkolla. Vantaan kannalta olennaisena esimerkkinä Tikkurila-Aviapolis-Lentoasema -akseli, johon Marjarata ei auta yhtään mitään.

Jos nyt arvioin karkeasti, että Marjarata kokonaisuudessaan tulisi maksamaan 600 M ja Kivistön osuus syntyisi 100 M:lla, olisi käytettävissä 500 M joko pääkaupunkiseudun saavutettavuuden ja liikkuvuuden kehittämiseen tai lentokentän muuhun Suomeen kohdistuvan saavutettavuuden parantamiseen.

Mitä tuolla 500 M:lla voisi saada? Yksinkertaisena esimerkkinä sillä voisi rakentaa TramWestiä vastaavalla laajuudella nykyiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen pikaratikkaa, joka Etelä-Espoon maankäytön tehokkuudella voisi merkitä 22.000 uutta asukasta ja 25.000 uutta työpaikkaa palvelualueellaan. Nämä luvut kuvaavat kestävän kehityksen mukaista täydennysrakentamista. Samalla pikaratikkaverkko parantaisi jo olemassa olevan rakennuskannan saavutettavuutta palvelualueellaan. Etelä-Espoossa tämä olemassa oleva asukasmäärä on 90.000 asukasta.

Jos taas verkkoa tehtäisiin Marjaradan tapaan rakentamattomille alueille, luotaisiin hyvin saavutettavaa kaupunkirakennetta noin 110.000:lle asukkaalle ja haluttaessa vaikka samalle määrälle työpaikkoja.

Kaikki edellä hahmoteltu jää nyt saavuttamatta.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Jo kaksi hiukan isompaa (noin) samanaikaisesti saapuvaa laajarunkokonetta Aasiasta ruuhkauttaa tuloaulaa 3 pahasti. Matkatavarankäsittelylaitoskin joudutaan siirtämään syvälle maan alle, koska tilaa ei ole enää.


Todellakin, nimimerkki kokemusta on Kiinasta tullessa. Samaten ei-Schengen-lähtöalue on ainakin Kauko-Aasian koneiden lähtöaikaan niin tupaten täynnä, etta se tiivis kiinalainen tunnelma alkaa usein jo siellä. Myös bussiportit ovat ahkeraan käytössä laajarunkokoneilla. Matkatavaroiden tuloaulassa voi joutua tunninkin odottamaan laukkujaan.

Montakos laajarunkokonetta tänään onkaan käsittelyssä Helsinki-Vantaalla?

----------


## -Epex82-

Minulla ei ole tosiaankaan tietoa siitä, että gateway-konsepti olisi romahtamassa. Ehkä se on ja en vaan ole tietoinen asiasta. Ajoitus on tärkeää ja kehärata rakennetaankin yhteyksien parantamiseksi vaikkapa julkisuudessakin esillä olleeseen Kivistöön. Tämän lisäksi lentoaseman ympäristön työpaikka-alueet ovat kasvaneet valtavasti ja kasvavat edelleen ja siitä johtuen raideliikenne halutaan ulottaa alueelle. Moneen kertaan on tullut esille, että kehäradalla halutaan ratkaista monta asiaa samalla kertaa. Kehäradan linjaus Viinikkalan kautta ei sinänsä ole mikään _Amerikan temppu_, vaan kyseessä on itse asiassa vain tulevaisuuden suunnittelu. Jos terminaali sinne rakennetaan, maksaa paljon enemmän ryhtyä siirtelemään rataa ja rakentaa jotakin erikoisjärjestelyjä. Kaikki kehäradan linjausvaihtoehdot olivat käsittääkseni sensuuntaisia, että lentoasema alitetaan tunnelissa. Tämä on aivan selvä asia, sillä radan halutaan palvelevan montaa kohdetta nyt ja tulevaisuudessa. Tähän Viinikkalan-asiaan on turha takertua sen enempää, Finavia, RHK ja LVM osannevat ottaa huomioon olennaiset seikat.

----------


## sebastin

Marja-Vantaalle mahtuu 40 000 - 50 000 asukasta ja samanlainen määrä työpaikkoja. Ensi vaiheessa tulossa puolet vähemmän. Kuitenkin, kehärata on pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikennerata ja sille nyt sattuu olemaan myös lentökentällä asema. Tottakai myös Rantaradalta ja Pääradalta pääsee vaihtamalla kehäradalle. 

Mielestäni pikajunia ei tarvitse viedä aikoihin lentokentälle. Onko tarvetta rahdille? Satamarahti on ympäristöystävällisempää ja Vuosaareenhan menee junarata. 

Vaihto ranta- ja pääradoilta on ihan ok. Miettikääs nyt siis. Pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteen kannalta ei ole tarpeen viedä pikajunia lentokentälle. Turistit vaihtakoon, onpahan heillä siinä ihmeteltävää. Luulevat vielä että eksyvät  :Laughing:  kun joutuvat tekemään tuon kaamean vaihdon. Voihan sitä olla ettei löydä viereistä laituria ja että taivas tippuu niskaan?

----------


## 339-DF

> Pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteen kannalta ei ole tarpeen viedä pikajunia lentokentälle. Turistit vaihtakoon, onpahan heillä siinä ihmeteltävää. Luulevat vielä että eksyvät  kun joutuvat tekemään tuon kaamean vaihdon. Voihan sitä olla ettei löydä viereistä laituria ja että taivas tippuu niskaan?


Tuo on kyllä niin karmivan ylimielinen asenne että hirvittää.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vaihto ranta- ja pääradoilta on ihan ok. Miettikääs nyt siis. Pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteen kannalta ei ole tarpeen viedä pikajunia lentokentälle. Turistit vaihtakoon, onpahan heillä siinä ihmeteltävää. Luulevat vielä että eksyvät  kun joutuvat tekemään tuon kaamean vaihdon. Voihan sitä olla ettei löydä viereistä laituria ja että taivas tippuu niskaan?


Hieman kapea näkökulma, etten sanoisi. Et ole siis lukenut pätkääkään siitä, mitä olen kirjoittanut Suomen kilpailukyvystä, eri alueiden tavoitettavuudesta (liike-elämän näkökulmasta), kestävän kehityksen mukaisesta lentoliikenteen siirtämisestä raiteille jne.

Tällä asenteella keskustelu on hyödytöntä leukailua, kun ei yritetäkään esittää asia-argumentteja vaan pelkkiä ennakkoluuloja ja sloganeita.

----------


## LateZ

En lennä, mutta olen ajanut paikallisbussia kentälle ja muodostanut oman käsitykseni liikkumisesta. Ilman tarkempia numerotietoja asiaa on vaikea arvioida. Kuitenkin luulisin lentokentän alueen joukkoliikennematkustajista suurimman osan olevan alueella työssäkäyviä. Keskustelussa alueen yhteyksistä kaukoratoineen saattaa välillä unohtua tuon joukon merkitys.

Arvelen äkkiä kehäradan hyödyttävän pk-seudulta ja VR:n lähiliikennealueelta lentoasemalle matkaavia suoraa kaukorataa enemmän. Kun vieläpä kaukoliikennematkustajista rautatiet joka tapauksessa kilpailevat niin henkilöautojen ja bussien kuin lentoliikenteenkin kanssa, rohkenen epäillä kaukojunien lentoasemalla käynnin hyötyä. Kehärata tuo sujuvat vaihtoyhteydet joka tapauksessa kaukojunilta. Kuinka monta matkaa enemmän vuosittain mahtaisi todella olla suorissa junissa vaihtoyhteyteen verrattuna?

Vantaanportti - Pakkala -seudun sen koommin kuin lentoaseman ja kehätien välisen työpaikka-alueekaan liikenteeseen kehärata ei tuo helpotusta. Raitiotie sopisi mainiosti tuolle seudulle. Vaikkapa Mellunmäki-Tikkurila-Pakkala-Myyrmäki ja Lentoasema-Pakkala-Malmi-Itäkeskus siten, että neljä vaunua on Jumbon vaiheilla yht´aikaa ja vaihto onnistuu joka suuntaan. 

Jonkinlainen raskasta kiskoliikennettä täydentävä pienempikin raideliikennevarkosto hyvine vaihtoyhteyksineen jossain toteutettuna saattaisi muokata yleistä ilmapiiriä kevyttä raideliikennettä kohtaan koko valtakunnassa. Vantaa voisi olla hyvä paikka aloittaa juuri tuon kasvavan alueen takia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En lennä, mutta olen ajanut paikallisbussia kentälle ja muodostanut oman käsitykseni liikkumisesta. Ilman tarkempia numerotietoja asiaa on vaikea arvioida. Kuitenkin luulisin lentokentän alueen joukkoliikennematkustajista suurimman osan olevan alueella työssäkäyviä. Keskustelussa alueen yhteyksistä kaukoratoineen saattaa välillä unohtua tuon joukon merkitys.


Kiitoksia rakentavasta kommentista. Olet oikeassa, että lentoasema on iso työpaikkakeskittymä. Toisaalta täytyy pitää mielessä onko lentoasema olemassa ensisijaisesti työpaikkakeskittymänä vai liikennesolmuna maaliikenteen ja ilmaliikenteen välillä. Lentoasemaan tukeutuvat työpaikat ovat pääsääntöisesti olemassa vain siksi, että ne tukevat lentoaseman perustarkoitusta eli sen läpi kulkemista silloin kun lennetään.

Käsittääkseni lentokentälle on jo kohtuulliset yhteydet työmatkaliikennettä ajatellen. Paremmatkin tietysti voisi olla, mutta jos kehärata priorisoidaan siksi että se väitetysti tarjoaa paremmat työmatkayhteydet, käännetään samalla selkä itse lentoaseman perustarkoitukselle, matkustamiselle.

Jos tarkoitus on korvata lentoliikennettä junaliikenteellä, kuten pitäisi, on ehdoton edellytys että kaukojunasta voi vaihtaa suoraan lentokoneeseen. Matka lentoasemalle on kaukojunalla muutenkin sen verran pitkä, että jos tekee esim. päiväseltään työmatkan Eurooppaan tai muuten lähtee aamulennolla, jokainen säästetty minuutti matka-aikaa on suoraan lisää yöuneen. Eli jopa 15-20 minuutin ajansäästö voi olla aivan ehdoton tekijä siinä onko junayhteys houkuttava vai ei.

Itse uskon, että suora junayhteys olisi radikaalisti houkuttavampi kuin vaihtamiseen perustuva. Samoin toinen argumentti on, että ulkomailta tuleva bisnes-vieras ei todellakaan lähde seikkailemaan minnekään Tikkurilaan vaihtaakseen junaa vaan haluaa suoraan lentoasemalta junalla kohdekaupunkiinsa. Jos siis tarkoitus on korvata liittymälentoja. Jos ei ole, niin sitten ko. henkilö lentää -- jos lentää. Voi olla ettei tule ollenkaan.




> Arvelen äkkiä kehäradan hyödyttävän pk-seudulta ja VR:n lähiliikennealueelta lentoasemalle matkaavia suoraa kaukorataa enemmän. Kun vieläpä kaukoliikennematkustajista rautatiet joka tapauksessa kilpailevat niin henkilöautojen ja bussien kuin lentoliikenteenkin kanssa, rohkenen epäillä kaukojunien lentoasemalla käynnin hyötyä. Kehärata tuo sujuvat vaihtoyhteydet joka tapauksessa kaukojunilta. Kuinka monta matkaa enemmän vuosittain mahtaisi todella olla suorissa junissa vaihtoyhteyteen verrattuna?


Pääradalta Keravan pohjoispuolelta voitaisiin yhtä hyvin ajaa lähijunia lentoasemalle suoraan kaukoliikennerataa pitkin sen verran kuin kapasiteetti antaa myöten. Yhteydet olisivat siis paremmat suoralla radalla kuin kehäradalla. Rantaradalta Huopalahden takaa pitäisi ajaa Pasilaan ja vaihtaa siellä, mutta toisaalta Huopalahti - Pasila/vaihto - Lentoasema olisi varmaan ajallisesti samaa luokkaa Huopalahti/vaihto - kehärata - lentoasema eli palvelutaso olisi sama. Ilmalasta pääsisi toki suoralla junalla jos kehärata olisi olemassa eli siellä siitä on hyötyä, samoin pääradalla Pasilan ja Tikkurilan välillä. Mutta siinä kaikki. Pasilasta ja päärautatieasemalta suora rata lentoasemalle olisi paljon parempi kuin kehärata.

Lopputulos on, että on kourallinen lähiöasemia Helsingissä ja Vantaalla, joista yhteydet lentoasemalle paranisivat kehäradalla, ja sittenkin vain marginaalisesti. Sen sijaan pääradan vaihtoehdossa nuokin olisivat ihan siedettävän yhteyden päässä ja lisäksi avattaisiin vaihdottomat lentoasemayhteydet lounaista Suomea lukuunottamatta kaikkialta muualta Suomesta junalla saapuville. Tätä ei voi pitää marginaalisena hyötynä millään mittarilla, tai sitten täytyy olla niin vääristynyt optiikka käytössä, että näyttää että Vantaan pohjoispuolista Suomea ei ole olemassa.

----------


## Miska

> Lopputulos on, että on kourallinen lähiöasemia Helsingissä ja Vantaalla, joista yhteydet lentoasemalle paranisivat kehäradalla, ja sittenkin vain marginaalisesti. Sen sijaan pääradan vaihtoehdossa nuokin olisivat ihan siedettävän yhteyden päässä ja lisäksi avattaisiin vaihdottomat lentoasemayhteydet lounaista Suomea lukuunottamatta kaikkialta muualta Suomesta junalla saapuville. Tätä ei voi pitää marginaalisena hyötynä millään mittarilla, tai sitten täytyy olla niin vääristynyt optiikka käytössä, että näyttää että Vantaan pohjoispuolista Suomea ei ole olemassa.


Tuo radanvarren lähiöiden yhteyksien marginaalinen parantuminen on kyllä hieman tulkinnanvarainen asia. Ensi vaiheessa kehäradan junien palvelemia asemia olisi yhteensä 24. Näistä vain Helsingistä, Käpylästä, Malmilta, Tikkurilasta, Vantaankoskelta, Martinlaaksosta ja Myyrmäestä on nykyisellään olemassa vaihdoton, joka päivä aamusta iltaan palveleva bussiyhteys. Lisäksi Kehä I:n varresta Kannelmäen ja Pohjois-Haagan välimaastosta pääsee kokopäiväisesti kaukobussien liityntälinjalla 540 lentoasemalle, mutta kyseinen linja on lentoasemalle mennessään usein enemmän tai vähemmän myöhässä ja varsinkin viikonloppuisin vuoroväli on kovin harva (usein kaksikin tuntia). Pohjois-Haagasta, Leinelästä ja Ruskeasannasta on myös suora bussiyhteys kentälle, mutta vain muutaman kerran päivässä lähinnä arkisin ruuhka-aikaan. 

Eli kääntäen lähes kolmelta neljäsosalta suunniteltujen lentokenttäjunien palvelemista asemista ei tällä hetkellä ole kunnollisia joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä lentoasemalle. Niiltäkin alueilta, joilta nyt on päivittäinen ja kokopäiväinen bussiyhteys lentoasemalle vain Tikkurilasta ja Helsingin keskustasta sekä linjan 615 reitille sattuvasta Käpylästä yhteys on jokseenkin yhtä tiheä kuin Kehäradan junilla. Esimerkiksi Malmilta ja Myyrmäestä kehäradan junat tarjoaisivat noin kolminkertaisen vuorotiheyden nykyisiin bussilinjoihin 51 ja 519 verrattuna. 

Kyllä minäkin uskon, että lentoaseman kautta kulkevat kaukojunat houkuttelisivat väkeä liityntälennoilta ja muista kulkumuodoista. Olisi ihan mielenkiintoista tietää kumpi palvelisi suurempaa väkijoukkoa, kehärata vai lentoaseman kautta linjattu kaukoliikennerata. Pääosa kehäradan junilla lentoasemalle/-lta matkustavista olisi varmastikin päivittäin kulkevia työmatkalaisia sekä Helsingissä vierailevia turisteja ja liikematkustajia. Jonkin verran olisi radan varren lähiöissä asuvia satunnaisia lentomatkustajia sekä pitkämatkalaisia, jotka vaihtavat kaukojunasta/-junaan. Suora kaukoliikennerata houkuttelisi varmasti enemmän maakuntien väkeä juniin, mutta toisaalta nämä junat palvelisivat vain pientä osaa työmatkalaisista ja pääkaupunkiseudun lähiöissä asuvista lentomatkustajista. 

Uskon ja toivon, että kehärata houkuttelisi erityisesti pääkaupunkiseutulaisia lentomatkustajia henkilöautoista (niin yksityisautoista kuin takseistakin) juniin. Ajatellaanpa vaikka matkaa Tapanilasta lentoasemalle. Henkilöautolla matka kestää noin vartin, mutta julkisilla Malmin tai Tikkurilan kautta vähintään puoli tuntia ja matkaan sisältyy lisäksi vaihto. Houkutus taksin tilaamiseen tai matkan tekemiseen omalla autolla tai perheenjäsenen tai tuttavan kyydillä on suuri. Jatkossa junayhteys toivottavasti olisi niin houkutteleva, että moni valitsisi sen henkilöautokyydin sijaan. Esim. mainitsemastani Tapanilasta junamatka kestäisi vaivaiset 12 minuuttia. 

Toisin sanoen, molemmille radoille on selkeästi tarve, mutta riippuu kunkin tarkastelijan omista painotuksista kumman ratahankkeen asettaa etusijalle. Minä asetan etusijalle kehäradan, koska koen, että se hyödyttää suurempaa ihmisjoukkoa kuin uusi kaukoliikennerata Pasilasta lentoaseman kautta Keravalle. Lisäksi koen, että kehärata parantaa maakunnista lentoasemalle matkustavien yhteyksiä enemmän kuin lentoaseman kautta johdettu kaukoliikennerata pari kolme kertaa tunnissa kulkevine taajamajunineen parantaisi pääkaupunkiseutulaisten yhteyksiä. Sitä en kiistä etteikö kehärata olisi hyvin pitkälle seudullinen hanke, mutta kyllä sillä kiistatta on myös niin maakunnallista kuin valtakunnallistakin merkitystä.

----------


## walttu

> Toisin sanoen, molemmille radoille on selkeästi tarve, mutta riippuu kunkin tarkastelijan omista painotuksista kumman ratahankkeen asettaa etusijalle. Minä asetan etusijalle kehäradan, koska koen, että se hyödyttää suurempaa ihmisjoukkoa kuin uusi kaukoliikennerata Pasilasta lentoaseman kautta Keravalle. Lisäksi koen, että kehärata parantaa maakunnista lentoasemalle matkustavien yhteyksiä enemmän kuin lentoaseman kautta johdettu kaukoliikennerata pari kolme kertaa tunnissa kulkevine taajamajunineen parantaisi pääkaupunkiseutulaisten yhteyksiä. Sitä en kiistä etteikö kehärata olisi hyvin pitkälle seudullinen hanke, mutta kyllä sillä kiistatta on myös niin maakunnallista kuin valtakunnallistakin merkitystä.


Jos suurin osa kilpailevien hankkeiden rahoituksesta(70-75%) tulee valtiolta, tulee se sijoittaa siihen hankkeeseen jonka hyödyt jakautuvat tasaisemmin koko valtakuntaan. Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennettä lentoaseman suuntaan voidaan parantaa halvemmilla ja tehokkaammilla tavoilla, kuten pikaraitioteillä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuo radanvarren lähiöiden yhteyksien marginaalinen parantuminen on kyllä hieman tulkinnanvarainen asia. Ensi vaiheessa kehäradan junien palvelemia asemia olisi yhteensä 24. Näistä vain Helsingistä, Käpylästä, Malmilta, Tikkurilasta, Vantaankoskelta, Martinlaaksosta ja Myyrmäestä on nykyisellään olemassa vaihdoton, joka päivä aamusta iltaan palveleva bussiyhteys. [...] Eli kääntäen lähes kolmelta neljäsosalta suunniteltujen lentokenttäjunien palvelemista asemista ei tällä hetkellä ole kunnollisia joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä lentoasemalle.


Itse asiassa vertauksessani oletuksena oli että rakennetaan joko kehärata tai päärata lentokentän kautta. Parannus nykytilanteeseen on ilmeinen kummassakin tapauksessa, joten pitää arvioida kummalla vaihtoehdolla saadaan paremmat hyödyt, ei saadaanko mitään hyötyä verrattuna nykytilanteeseen.

Näkemykseni on että kehäradan hyödyt jäävät sittenkin suhteellisen vaatimattomaksi kustannuksiin nähden, ja erityisesti jos rinnalla tarkastellaan pääradan linjausta lentoaseman kautta.

Sinänsä "kohtuullisen lentoasemayhteyden" määritelmän Helsingin seutuliikenteessä mielestäni täyttää yhdellä vaihdolla tapahtuva yhteys. Ei voida olettaa, että jokaiselta alueelta on esim. suora bussiyhteys lentoasemalle, puhumattakaan suorasta junayhteydestä.




> Suora kaukoliikennerata houkuttelisi varmasti enemmän maakuntien väkeä juniin, mutta toisaalta nämä junat palvelisivat vain pientä osaa työmatkalaisista ja pääkaupunkiseudun lähiöissä asuvista lentomatkustajista. [...] Uskon ja toivon, että kehärata houkuttelisi erityisesti pääkaupunkiseutulaisia lentomatkustajia henkilöautoista (niin yksityisautoista kuin takseistakin) juniin. Ajatellaanpa vaikka matkaa Tapanilasta lentoasemalle. Henkilöautolla matka kestää noin vartin, mutta julkisilla Malmin tai Tikkurilan kautta vähintään puoli tuntia ja matkaan sisältyy lisäksi vaihto. Houkutus taksin tilaamiseen tai matkan tekemiseen omalla autolla tai perheenjäsenen tai tuttavan kyydillä on suuri. Jatkossa junayhteys toivottavasti olisi niin houkutteleva, että moni valitsisi sen henkilöautokyydin sijaan. Esim. mainitsemastani Tapanilasta junamatka kestäisi vaivaiset 12 minuuttia.


Jos ajatellaan nimenomaan lentomatkustajien matkaa Helsingin lähiöistä lentoasemalle, en valitettavasti usko että nopeakaan junayhteys houkuttaisi kulkemaan matkaa junalla. Jos on lähdössä turistina ulkomaille, tilaa mieluusti taksin kotiovelle, koska matkalaukku on raskas raahata lähimmälle rautatieasemalle. Usein toistuvilla lyhyillä työmatkoilla, joilla riittää käsimatkatavara, juna saattaisi olla parempi vaihtoehto, mutta silloin työnantaja yleensä maksaa joka tapauksessa taksin.

Helsingin rautatieaseman ympäristön hotelleista juna saattaisi olla OK vaihtoehto, mutta noita sopivan etäisyyden päässä olevia hotelleja on vain muutama (esim. Vaakuna ja Holiday Inn, mutta esim. Kluuvikadun Sokos Hotel Helsinki, Presidentti, Scandic Continental, Torni jne. ovat jo liian kaukana käveltäväksi matkalaukun kanssa ja varsinkin talvisäässä).

Jos taas ajatellaan hypoteettisen matkustajan tulevan esim. Tampereelta (tai muusta kaukoliikenteen tai pitkän matkan lähiliikenteen kohteesta, esim. Lahdesta tai Hämeenlinnasta), niin matkustaja todennäköisesti kulkee ensin taksilla kotoa, hotellista tai työpaikalta rautatieasemalle, mistä junalla lentoasemalle.

Avoin kysymys minulle on, tilaisiko esim. Malmilta lähdössä oleva henkilö taksin kotoa Malmin rautatieasemalle, josta menisi kehäradalla lentoasemalle, kun voisi kulkea suoraan taksilla terminaaliin melko kohtuullisella hinnalla ja pienemmällä vaivalla. Joukkoliikenneharrastaja tai opiskelija varmaan tekisi näin, mutta työmatkailija tai keski-ikäinen etelänlomailija melko varmaan ei (?).




> Toisin sanoen, molemmille radoille on selkeästi tarve, mutta riippuu kunkin tarkastelijan omista painotuksista kumman ratahankkeen asettaa etusijalle. Minä asetan etusijalle kehäradan, koska koen, että se hyödyttää suurempaa ihmisjoukkoa kuin uusi kaukoliikennerata Pasilasta lentoaseman kautta Keravalle. Lisäksi koen, että kehärata parantaa maakunnista lentoasemalle matkustavien yhteyksiä enemmän kuin lentoaseman kautta johdettu kaukoliikennerata pari kolme kertaa tunnissa kulkevine taajamajunineen parantaisi pääkaupunkiseutulaisten yhteyksiä. Sitä en kiistä etteikö kehärata olisi hyvin pitkälle seudullinen hanke, mutta kyllä sillä kiistatta on myös niin maakunnallista kuin valtakunnallistakin merkitystä.


Tämä on hyvin tiivistetty ja perusteltu näkemys, jota kunnioitan. Itse olen tosin eri mieltä: uskon juuri päinvastoin että hyöty on suurempi kaukoliikenteen radan viemisessä lentoaseman kautta. En muuten usko että lukumääräinen tarkastelu on ainoa oikeutettu kriteeri vaan pitää ajatella myös sitä miten hyödyt balansoituvat. Periaatetasolla (väittämättä että näin välttämättä olisi) vaikka lähiliikenteessä joiltakin osin saatettaisiin saada marginaalisesti parempi yhteys suurelle määrälle ihmisiä, saattaisi olla parempi silti valita vaihtoehto jossa lähiliikenteessä palvelutaso olisi osittain marginaalisesti heikompi jos samalla voidaan taata kaukoliikenteen matkustajille radikaalisti parempi palvelu. Pelkään myös sitä, että kehäradan hyödyt nimenomaan lentomatkustajien palvelemisessa jäisivät pitkälti näennäisiksi ajatellen yllä esitettyjä taksiskenaarioita eikä näin matkustajatavoitteita edes saavutettaisi vaikka uhrattaisiin paljon rahaa.




> Jos suurin osa kilpailevien hankkeiden rahoituksesta(70-75%) tulee valtiolta, tulee se sijoittaa siihen hankkeeseen jonka hyödyt jakautuvat tasaisemmin koko valtakuntaan. Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennettä lentoaseman suuntaan voidaan parantaa halvemmilla ja tehokkaammilla tavoilla, kuten pikaraitioteillä.


Juuri näin. Jos kehärata halutaan, ja korostetaan hyötyjen kohdistumista nimenomaan pääkaupunkiseudulle, niin silloin valtio on väärä maksaja. Alueen kaupunkien (lähinnä kai Vantaan) pitäisi maksaa rata pääosin itse, kuten länsimetron tapauksessa Espoo maksaa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Tähän ratayhteyteen liittyy monia muitakin asioita kuin vain itsessään rata. Joukkoliikenne ja kaavoitus kulkevat käsi kädessä ja kehäradan avulla pyritään ratkaisemaan pk-seudun asunto-ongelmia sekä parantamaan joukkoliikennettä ja tietenkin kytkemään työpaikka-alue Aviapolis lentoaseman kera raideliikenteeseen. 

Janin kuvaama kohtuullinen yhtys syntyy kaikille Tikkurilaan tuleville pikajunamatkustajille, joilla on mahdollisuus vaihtaa siinä junaa. Moni pk-seutulainenkin vaihtaa bussista junaan tai toistepäin, joten ei kait siinä mitään sen ihmeenpiä ole.

Jokainen tietysti uskoo ja tietää mitä haluaa, mutta ainakin itse käytän junaa mennessäni lentoasemille ulkomailla ja niin käyttää RHK:n ennusteen mukaan moni muukin. Kehäradan raportin mukaan (Yleissuunnitelma, s17) lentoterminaalin asema on toiseksi vilkkain heti Kivistön jälkeen. Muistaakseni 13500 matkustajast 9500 on lentomatkustajia. Minulta kovasti aina tivataan lukuja ja lähteitä, mutta nämä ovat ilmeisesti sellaisia, joita ei voi käyttää. Jani uskoo, että nopeakaan yhteys ei houkuttele lähiöstä ottamaan junaa ja hän myös uskoo, että suurimmat hyödyt saadaan pääradan viennistä kentän kautta. Osittain nämä ovat siis aika subjektiivisia asioita, itse en tosin ole mikään tiedemies.

Valtio ja Helsingin seudun kunnat ovat myös solmineet aiesopimuksen asuntotuotannosta, jollaista muuten Tampereen seutukin nyt AL:n mukaan havittelee. Se merkitsee sitä, että valtion on uhrattava rahaa liikenneinvestointeihin pk-seudulla, jossa kaupunkijoukkoliikenteellä on todellinen merkitys verrattuna muihin Suomen kaupunkeihin. Valtion ja pk-seudun kuntien tavoitteita ei saavuteta ilman kehärataa, jolla on laaja poliittinen tuki niin oppositiossa kuin hallituksessakin, eikä syyttä.

Mitä maksamiseen tulee, on merkillepantavaa, että maakunnissa valtio useimmiten maksaa kaiken. Nyt Vantaa maksaa lähes kolmanneksen hankkeesta, jonka vaikutukset ovat takuulla valtakunnallisia. Siinä mielessä on erikoista, että asiassa on valittamista, sillä ei hankkeen fyysinen sijainti välttämättä tee siitä paikallista ja jos samaa kriteeriä sovellettaisiin koko maahan, saisivat kunnat maksella aikas paljon. Ensimmäinen maakunnallinen tiehanke, josta tiedän valtion maksavan 30%, eli vähemmistön, on vt 12, Tampereen rantaväylä, joka on muuten tamperelaista kansanedustajaa M. Alataloa lainaten "yhtä tärkeä kuin länsimetro".

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos ajatellaan nimenomaan lentomatkustajien matkaa Helsingin lähiöistä lentoasemalle, en valitettavasti usko että nopeakaan junayhteys houkuttaisi kulkemaan matkaa junalla. Jos on lähdössä turistina ulkomaille, tilaa mieluusti taksin kotiovelle, koska matkalaukku on raskas raahata lähimmälle rautatieasemalle.


Tästä tuli mieleeni ajatella sitä, miten kukin itse suhtautuu lentoaseman yhteyksiin matkustaessaan itse jonnekin muualle. Millä perusteella valitaan hotelli ja matkustustapa kentältä?

Varsin yleistä oman kokemukseni mukaan on, että hotellit ja matkanjärjestäjät organisoivat omia bussipalveluita. Palvelu voi sisältyä matkan hintaan tai sitten siitä maksetaan kertalippu, joka on selvästi julkisen joukkoliikenteen lippua kalliimpi mutta taksia kylliksi halvempi houkuttelevuuden takaamiseksi.

Toinen merkittävä matkustustapa on taksi. Kaikilla kentillä niiden käyttäjiä on pitkiksi jonoiksi, joissa oman kokemukseni mukaan on enemmän ihmisiä kuin kentälle tulevan raideliikenteen käyttäjiä.

Lentokenttäbussien pysäkit ja taksiasemat sijaitsevat hyvin lähellä terminaalien sisäänkäyntejä. Raideliikenne on usein pitkän kävelyn, tasonvaihtojen ja pahimmassa tapauksessa kuljettimen tai bussimatkan päässä. Vaikka hinta voi olla vain 1/10 taksin hinnasta, väsynyt laukkujen raahaaja on otollinen kalliin kyydin asiakas.

Matkailija ei tavallisesti tunne matkakohdettaan. Hotellibussi tai taksi on luotettava, koska se vie sinne minne on menossa. Lentokenttäjuna on hyvä, kun se vie kaupungin keskustaan. Sillä ei ole väliä, mitä kautta, mieluiten tietenkin suoraa ja nopeata reittiä. Seikkailu paikallisjunilla, metroilla tai ratikalla ei houkuttele jos pitää vaihtaa, koska eksymisen vaara on suuri ja touhu on kurjaa matkalaukkujen kanssa.

Hotelli valitaan tavallisesti keskustasta, kun matkustetaan lentäen. Jos sinne ei pääse parin sadan metrin kävelyllä sieltä, minne lentokentän yhteys vie, hotelli ei kelpaa. Keskustassa kuitenkin pitää olla, jotta liikkuminen on helppoa.

Jos matka ei kohdistu siihen kaupunkiin, jossa lentokenttä on, kaikki seikkailut jatkoyhteyden löytämiseksi ovat ylimääräistä vaivaa ja hankaluutta. Pitkät jatkomatkat tehdään junalla tai bussilla, joihin pitäisi päästä yhtä helposti kuin hotelliin.

Kun näistä näkökulmista ajattelee saapumista Helsinki-Vantaalle, Helsinkiin asettuvalle lentomatkustajalle on yhdentekevää, monenko aseman kautta lentokentän juna kulkee. Sekään ei oikeasti merkitse, kestääkö matka 35 min vai 20 min. Mutta esimerkiksi se merkitsee, miten helposti junaan ja oikealle laiturille löytää. Silläkin on merkitystä, tuleeko juna Hesassa raiteelle 3 vai 14. Marjaradan junat viitoitettaneen siten, että junamatka raiteelle 3 on muutamia minuutteja lyhyempi kuin raiteelle 14, mutta kävelyä matkalaukkujen kanssa tulee luultavasti enemmän kuin aikasäästöä junassa istumisessa. Siis tarkoituksenmukaista olisi viitoittaa Helsinkiin menijät käyttämään lännen kautta kulkevia junia, jotta pääsisivät lähemmäksi busseja, hotelleja, ratikoita ja metroa.

Muualle Suomeen matkustaville Marjarata on tietenkin väärä ratkaisu. Turkuun menijät pitäisi opastaa länteen meneviin Marjajuniin, muualle Suomeen itään meneviin juniin. Tikkurilassa tulee vaihto, joka sisältää tasonvaihdon. Jatkoyhteyttä pääsee odottamaan mukavasti ilmavalle laiturille, erityisesti iltaisin. Näihin palveluihin ehkä erehtyy tutustumaan kerran, ellei isäntä ole opastanut, että älä sitten lähde seikkailemaan sillä junalla.

Mutta kysymyshän on lopulta siitä, ketä halutaan palvella. Aloitetaan faktalla:

Hki-Vantaan kautta kulki 9,2 M ulkomaanmatkaa (25.500 / päivä) ja 2,9 M kotimaanmatkaa (8000 / pvä) vuonna 2006. Lähde.Kentällä on 6000 työpaikkaa.Lentoaseman Marjarata-asemalla olisi vuorokaudessa 9500 lentomatkustajakäyttäjää (28 % lentoaseman matkoista, n. 3,4 M vuodessa) ja 4400 muuta käyttäjää (Lähde: Kehäradan päivitysselvitys 12.2.2007).Pääradalla Keravan eteläpuolella on nyt 5,6 M kaukojunamatkaa vuodessa. (Lähde: HELPI raporttiluonnos 13.3.2008.)
Itse lentomatkustajista kertoo Lentoaseman liikennetutkimus:
Kotimaan lennoista 27 % on jatkolentoja, kun niihin tullaan lentokoneella.Taksilla tulee 23 % ja bussilla 20 %.Henkilöautolla liikkuu 34 %.Junaakin kentälle tulevat käyttävät 4 %:n verran. Tästä 2/3 kaukojunia.Kaukobusseilla kentälle tullaan Turusta, Mikkelistä, Jyväskylästä ja Lahdesta. Kaikista näistä kaupungeista pääsisi junallakin, mutta tässä näkynee, mitä vaihtaminen merkitsee.Kaukobussiliikenne on nyt 5 % lentomatkustajista, siis enemmän kuin kaukojunaa käyttävät 2,5 %.
Luvuista nähdään, että merkittävä (2/3) Marjaradan ennustettu käyttäjäryhmä ovat lentomatkustajat, joten palvelu tulisi ajatella heidän näkökulmastaan. Mutta näin ei tehdä. Marjaradalla ei palvella lentomatkustajia, vaan tavanomaista seudun sisäistä liikennettä.

Lentomatkustajien junankäyttöpotentiaalia voi hieman arvioida. Kolmannes kotimaan lentomatkustajista vastaa 24 Edm-vaunullista kaukoliikenteen matkustajia. Oletan siis, että 2/3 ei voi vaihtaa lentoa junaan. Kolmannes on 2600 matkaa eli varsin suuri lisäys ennustettuun 9500 lentomatkustajan junankäyttöön. Jos 1/3 ulkomaanmatkoista voisikin siirytä käyttämään kaukojunaa matkoihinsa kentälle, saataisiin 8400 junamatkaa, 75 Edm-vaunullista. Näin meillä olisi koossa 100 Edm-vaunullista kaukojunamatkustajia joka päivä. Tämä olisi 14 7-vaunuista junavuoroa, 7 junaparia nykyisen pääradan kaukojunatarjonnan lisäksi. Vuosittain 4 miljoonaa matkaa.

Onko 4 M matkaa paljon vai vähän? Oikoradalla saavutettiin luokkaa 800.000 uutta matkaa, hinta noin 350 M. Ajatellaan, että Marjarata Kivistöstä Tikkurilaan maksaa nyt 500 M. Päärata Psl-Lentoasema-Kerava 700 M. Lisäpanostus siis 200 M, jolla saavutettaisiin 4 M matkaa. Hankkeen lisäpanostus 50  / vuosittainen matka. Oikorata 440  / vuosittainen matka.

Oikorata oli kannattava, tosin valtio maksaa operaattorille liikennöintitukea yli 3 M vuodessa. Kaukojunaliikenteen operaattori on luvannut hoitaa omalla riskillään, joten lentokentän päärata ei tuone lisää valtion operaattoritukea.

700 M:n investointi maksaa nykykäytännön mukaan 10  per matka laskettuna näille uusille kaukoliikenteen 4 M matkalle vuodessa. Oikorata maksoi samalla tavoin 25 /matka niille uusille 800.000 matkalle.

4 M matkaa on siis varsin paljon uusia matkustajia verrattuna Oikoradan menestykseen. Mutta vielä suuremmaksi luku tulee, kun sitä verrataan pääradan nykyiseen liikenteeseen. Kasvua olisi peräti 71 %. Luulisi kiinnostavan VR Oy:täkin, vai onko kuntien tukema YTV-liikenne sittenkin helpompaa tuloa?

Ei minusta näytä numeroiden valossa kovinkaan kehnolta. Ainakin olisi kannattanut tutkia vähän tarkemmin. Martinlaakson radan jatko Kivistöön kun hoitaa maankäyttöpolitiikan, jonka kannalta loppu osa Marjaradasta on turhaa.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Janin kuvaama kohtuullinen yhtys syntyy kaikille Tikkurilaan tuleville pikajunamatkustajille, joilla on mahdollisuus vaihtaa siinä junaa. Moni pk-seutulainenkin vaihtaa bussista junaan tai toistepäin, joten ei kait siinä mitään sen ihmeenpiä ole."


Vaihtaminen kaukoliikenteessä on eri kuin lähiliikenteessä, kuten Antero jo selittikin. Jos ei tunne paikkoja, ei mielellään lähde seikkailemaan laukkujen kanssa.




> Jokainen tietysti uskoo ja tietää mitä haluaa, mutta ainakin itse käytän junaa mennessäni lentoasemille ulkomailla ja niin käyttää RHK:n ennusteen mukaan moni muukin. Kehäradan raportin mukaan (Yleissuunnitelma, s17) lentoterminaalin asema on toiseksi vilkkain heti Kivistön jälkeen. Muistaakseni 13500 matkustajast 9500 on lentomatkustajia. Minulta kovasti aina tivataan lukuja ja lähteitä, mutta nämä ovat ilmeisesti sellaisia, joita ei voi käyttää. Jani uskoo, että nopeakaan yhteys ei houkuttele lähiöstä ottamaan junaa ja hän myös uskoo, että suurimmat hyödyt saadaan pääradan viennistä kentän kautta. Osittain nämä ovat siis aika subjektiivisia asioita, itse en tosin ole mikään tiedemies.


Itse käytän junaa silloin kun se toimii, ja joskus silloin kun se ei toimi kauhean hyvin. Tosin iän pikku hiljaa karttuessa pienellä rahansäästöllä on entistä pienempi merkitys ja sillä ettei niksauta niskaansa ja väännä hartioitansa sijoiltaan kiskoessaan laukkuja junaan tai junasta on entistä suurempi merkitys.

Itse kokemus on subjektiivinen, toki, mutta pienellä elämänkokemuksella on arvioitavissa kohtuudella miten "suuri yleisö" asiat kokee. Joukkoliikenneharrastaja on aina erityistapaus, samoin nuori joka haluaa venyttää penniä ja kulkea halvimmalla mahdollisella kulkumuodolla.

Joo, nämä luvut eivät kelpaa argumentoinnin pohjaksi koska ne ovat ennusteita (=eräiden intressitahojen propagandaa), eivät toteutuneita faktoja. Et voi perustella että ennusteet pitävät paikkansa sillä että näin on ennustettu. Jos sen sijaan esität että kehityskulku on menneisyydessä ollut tämä, tilanne tulee muuttumaan näin ja uskot että se tällä logiikalla johtaa tällaiseen lopputulemaan, niin silloin perustelu on uskottavampi.

Muuten, noista lainauksista... Vaikka tässä tällä kertaa nyt lainaatkin ajatuksiani sisällöllisesti oikein, tuo tyyli lainata on hyvin poleemisen kuuloinen ja ärsyttää lukijaa. En pidä siitä että ajatuksia laitetaan suuhuni tällä tavalla referoiden vaikka tässä kyseisessä tapauksessa ne pitävätkin paikkansa. Lainaa vaikka mieluummin alkuperäisestä viestistä relevantti osa ja kommentoi sitten suoraan lainauksen perään. Kiitoksia.  :Smile:  




> Mitä maksamiseen tulee, on merkillepantavaa, että maakunnissa valtio useimmiten maksaa kaiken. Nyt Vantaa maksaa lähes kolmanneksen hankkeesta, jonka vaikutukset ovat takuulla valtakunnallisia. Siinä mielessä on erikoista, että asiassa on valittamista, sillä ei hankkeen fyysinen sijainti välttämättä tee siitä paikallista ja jos samaa kriteeriä sovellettaisiin koko maahan, saisivat kunnat maksella aikas paljon. Ensimmäinen maakunnallinen tiehanke, josta tiedän valtion maksavan 30%, eli vähemmistön, on vt 12, Tampereen rantaväylä, joka on muuten tamperelaista kansanedustajaa M. Alataloa lainaten "yhtä tärkeä kuin länsimetro".


Turhan raju yleistys. "Maakunnissa" pitäisi tässä yhteydessä tulkita samaksi kuin "kehitysalueilla". Tampereella, Turussa, Oulussa jne. valtio ei yleensä todellakaan maksa kaikkea vaan itse asiassa useimmiten vähemmän kuin Helsingin seudulla. Kuten olen monesti maininnut, Pirkkalan lentokentänkin Tampereen kaupunki rakensi alkuun ihan itse ja valtio maksoi kun jaksoi, vaikka lentoasemien ylläpitäminen on muistaakseni sinunkin mielestäsi valtion tehtävä (?).

Tässä rantaväyläasiassa olen Mikko Alatalon kanssa samaa mieltä. Eihän tuo länsimetrokaan niin tärkeä olisi ollut, kun TramWestin olisi rakentanut sen sijaan.  :Wink: 

Vakavasti ottaen, rantaväylän tunneli on kontroversiaali hanke Tampereella. Toisaalta se mahdollistaisi paremman miljöön ja asuntorakentamista, mutta toisaalta taas liikenteellisesti se ei oikeastaan ratkaisisi kauhean paljon mitään. Tie vaan laitettaisiin tunneliin. Hyötyjä hankkeesta toki löytyy, mutta löytyykö tarpeeksi, jotta se kannattaisi rakentaa? Varsinkin jos se samalla budjettimielessä syö paljon tärkeämmän raideliikenteen (pikaratikka, lähijunat) kehittämismahdollisuudet lähivuosilta. Siinä mielessä rantaväylän tunneli on pikemminkin vähän kuin kehärata. Olin yllättynyt että LVM priorisoi sen niinkin korkealle, koska itse en näe siitä juuri valtakunnallista vaikuttavuutta. Vt 12:n liikennehän voisi ihan hyvin käyttää pian valmistuvaa vt 3/9:n kehämoottoritietä ruuhkaisen rantaväylän sijaan. Se on siis käytännössä paikallinen hanke.

Sikäli en argumentoisi kauhean vahvasti, että kehärata on oikeutettu kun Tampere saa Tampellan tunnelin. Kummassakin hankkeessa on hieman samoja piirteitä ja niitä molempia voi oikeutetusti kritisoida.

----------


## Miska

> Kaukobusseilla kentälle tullaan Turusta, Mikkelistä, Jyväskylästä ja Lahdesta. Kaikista näistä kaupungeista pääsisi junallakin, mutta tässä näkynee, mitä vaihtaminen merkitsee.


Tosin jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin noista mainitsemistasi kaupungeista ainoastaan Lahdesta on vaihdottomia bussiyhteyksiä Helsinki-Vantaalle myös päiväsaikaan. Turusta, Mikkelistä ja Jyväskylästä suora bussiyhteys palvelee vain öisin. Toki useimmat vaihdot ovat synkattuja, mutta esimerkiksi Jyväskylästä tai Mikkelistä tullessaan saa usein odottaa jatkoyhteyttä puoli tuntia Lahden linja-autoasemalla.

----------


## -Epex82-

Tämän paremmin en osaa lainata, jos sisältö kerran meni oikein, niin enpä ole mitään ajatuksia tai sanoja suuhusi laittanut. Uskoit viestissäsi kahta asiaa, ja minä sanoin,että sinä uskot niin ja sinä totesit, että näinhän asia juuri on mutta silti tein taas väärin.

Mitä materiaaliin tulee, niin mikäli kyse on RHK:n osalta siis suoranaisesta huiputuksesta, niin sittenhän kaiken laitoksen tuottaman matskun voi jättää huomiotta, koska aina voi ajaa miinaan lainatessaan ko. laitoksen tuottamaa tekstiä. Jos kerran RHK:n ennusteita ei voi käyttää, niin samaa voidaan sitten olettaa HEPISTÄ ja monesta muustakin asiasta. Rohkea väite, mutta ehkä sinulla on parempaa tietoa. 

Tampere varmaan rakensi Pirkkalan itse, mutta yleensä tie- ja ratahankkeissa on valtion maksuosuus ollut muualla kuin pk-seudulla lähellä sataa prosenttia. Vaikka se olisi 70%, niin ainahan voidaan ottaa väite paikallisuudesta peliin ja torpata hanke. Miten on, paljonko Tampereen seudun kunnat maksavat läntisestä kehätiestä, en ole ottanut asiasta selvää. Espoo lainasi valtiolle rahaa vastikkeetta ja maksaa noin kolmanneksen. Minä taas en ole pikkusieluinen ja sallin mielelläni Tampereelle tunnelin ja kehätien, autoilu on Pirkanmaalla kovasti huudossa ja AL onkin sattumalta sekä Autoliiton että Aamulehden lyhenne. Jos manselaiset haluavat asvalttia ja "Espoota", niin be my guest. 

Muista hankkeista sen verran, että aikaistamisrahoitus mainitaan siellä sun täällä, mutta maakuntahankkeissa taidetaan lähteä siitä, että valtio viulut maksaa. Siinä mielessä pidän kehärataan kohdistuvaa maksuosuuskeskustelua vähintäänkin outona, sillä se raideyhteys kentälle (ei ole täsmennetty mitä sillä tarkoitetaan) on jo Lipposen hallituksen hyväksymien valtakunnallisten alueidenkäyttötavoitteiden mukainen (v2000) ja vastaa asuntokysymyksen ongelmiin, joita on tuotu esiin hallitusohjelmassakin. 

Edelleen pidän ristiriitaisena aiempaa väitettä, jossa kehäradan nähtiin syövän matkustajia maakunnista. Miten se sopii väitteen kanssa, jonka mukaan kehärata ei palvele maakuntia. Kehärata tuo silti selkeän parannuksen Tikkurilan vaihtoyhteyksiin, sillä v61, joka on hidas ja epämukava, korvautuu junalla. Koska v61:n ja junan vuoroväli päivisin on sama, lyhenee vaihdollinenkin matka-aika selkeästi verrattuna linja-autoon. Olennaisin kysymys on toki se, mistä matkustajat tulevat kentälle pääosin. 

Raideliikenne on tietysti hiukan kauempana terminaalista, useimmiten siis, Dresdenissä asia ei näin ole, eikä Frankfurtissakaan, mutta terminaalitilojen laajentuessa "matkakeskukseksi" nykyisen parkkialueen päälle, on juna-asema muutenkin keskiössä kuin vain sijainniltaan.

----------


## kouvo

> ... ja vastaa asuntokysymyksen ongelmiin, joita on tuotu esiin hallitusohjelmassakin.


Asuntokysymyksen nostaminen esille perusteltaessa kehärataa on täysin naurettavaa. Ainoa "merkittävä" uusi asuntoalue, joka tukeutuu kehärataan on muutaman tuhannen asukkaan Leinelä. Jatkamalla Martinlaakson rataa Kivistöön ja edelleen edullisesti pinnassa Klaukkalaan asti, Vantaa voi vastata hallitusohjelman aiheuttamiin "valtaviin" paineisiin. Niille pelloille ja pusikoihin nimittäin mahtuu torppia ja torppareita yllinkyllin Vantaan asuntopoliittista yhteiskuntavastuuta toteuttamaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitä materiaaliin tulee, niin mikäli kyse on RHK:n osalta siis suoranaisesta huiputuksesta, niin sittenhän kaiken laitoksen tuottaman matskun voi jättää huomiotta, koska aina voi ajaa miinaan lainatessaan ko. laitoksen tuottamaa tekstiä. Jos kerran RHK:n ennusteita ei voi käyttää, niin samaa voidaan sitten olettaa HEPISTÄ ja monesta muustakin asiasta. Rohkea väite, mutta ehkä sinulla on parempaa tietoa.


Ei kyse ole siitä että dokkarin takana on RHK vaan siitä, että kyseessä on ennuste, ei toteutunut tilasto. Ei tulevaisuudesta voi kukaan tietää, ja jos väittää ennusteita totuudeksi, valehtee. Ennusteiden takana on paljon toiveita, luuloja yms., jotka luonnollisesti aina heijastelevat niitä valmistelleen tahon omia ennakkoluuloja ja -- vielä tyypillisemmin -- tahtotilaa. Jos jotain tahdotaan, niin sitten vain läppäistään kasaan sellaiset ennusteet että se näyttää toteutuvan. Ketään ei voi myöhemmin saada vastuuseen siitä, että todellisuus olikin jotain muuta, koska ennusteet ovat aina epävarmoja. Ja jos jotain halutaan torpata, ennustetaan se kannattamattomaksi. Yksinkertaista.




> Tampere varmaan rakensi Pirkkalan itse, mutta yleensä tie- ja ratahankkeissa on valtion maksuosuus ollut muualla kuin pk-seudulla lähellä sataa prosenttia. Vaikka se olisi 70%, niin ainahan voidaan ottaa väite paikallisuudesta peliin ja torpata hanke. Miten on, paljonko Tampereen seudun kunnat maksavat läntisestä kehätiestä, en ole ottanut asiasta selvää. Espoo lainasi valtiolle rahaa vastikkeetta ja maksaa noin kolmanneksen. Minä taas en ole pikkusieluinen ja sallin mielelläni Tampereelle tunnelin ja kehätien, autoilu on Pirkanmaalla kovasti huudossa ja AL onkin sattumalta sekä Autoliiton että Aamulehden lyhenne. Jos manselaiset haluavat asvalttia ja "Espoota", niin be my guest.


Varmaan osuus onkin aika korkea kun tiet yleensä ovat "valtiollisia". Katutyöt sen sijaan tehdään yleensä puhtaasti kaupungin piikkiin. Ja paikallisia ratoja ei juuri sattuneesta syystä muualla Suomessa ole ollut, kun ei niitä ole haluttu rahoittaa eikä niillä liikkua.

Tästä on nyt ihan turha jankata. En minä käy mitään nappikauppaa siitä kuka saa mitäkin vaan haluan nähdä järkeviä hankkeita toteutettavan mieluummin kuin järjettömiä. Paikalliset hankkeet pitäisi rahoittaa paikallisesti ja valtakunnalliset valtion toimesta. Pääradan siirto lentoasemalle olisi selkeästi valtiollinen hanke ja 100 % rahoitus siihen olisi täysin OK. Minusta olisi myös OK, että Tampellan tunneli rahoitettaisiin paikallisesti, kun se nyt ei oikein vaikuta valtakunnalliselta. Sen sijaan Tampereen kehätie on valtakunnallinen hanke, sillä varsin suuri osa liikenteestä kulkee vain ohi ja tuo pätkä onkin osa valtatieverkostoa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Käytit vain ilmaisua




> Joo, nämä luvut eivät kelpaa argumentoinnin pohjaksi koska ne ovat ennusteita (=eräiden intressitahojen propagandaa)


Sanalla propaganda on vaan aika negatiivinen kaiku.

Valtakunnallisuuteen haluaisin lisätä sen, että mielestäni valtakunnallisuus syntyy radan monien ulottuvuuksien kautta, viittaan valtiovallan omiin, jo esillä olleisiin tavoitteisiin. Kaikki radathan on Suomessa enemmän tai vähemmän valtion kontolla, pl. metro.

Sitten muuta asiaa: Tiehallintokin on tiiviisti mukana kehärata-hankkeessa ja pyörät valtiolla kuten Vantaallakin jauhavat täysillä, tällainen viesti, vaikkakin jo hiukan myöhässä.




> Tiesuunnitelmaa esitellään yleisötilaisuudessa 13.3.2008 Katriinantien parantamiseksi
> 
> 28.2.2008 Ratahallintokeskus, Tiehallinnon Uudenmaan tiepiiri ja Vantaan kaupunki laativat tiesuunnitelmaa maantien 11459 (Katriinantie) parantamiseksi Kehäradan risteyskohdalla Vantaan Viinikkalassa.
> 
> Suunniteltavat toimenpiteet liittyvät Kehäradan suunnitteluun. Suunnitelman tarkoituksena on nostaa Katriinantien tasausta Kehäradan kohdalla siten, että rata voidaan johtaa tien ali. Kehäradan rakentaminen edellyttää lisäksi Katriinantien suuntauksen parantamista sekä Tikkurilantien liittymäjärjestelyjen muutoksen. Suunnitelmaan sisältyy myös kevyen liikenteen sekä muiden katujen ja yksityisteiden järjestelyjä.
> 
> Suunnitteluun liittyvä avoimien ovien esittelytilaisuus pidetään torstaina 13.3.2008 klo 18:00 – 20:00 Vantaankosken koulun Myllymäen opetustilassa osoitteessa Martinkyläntie 5, 01670 Vantaa.
> 
> Kiinteistönomistajat, alueen asukkaat sekä muut asiasta kiinnostuneet ovat tervetulleita tutustumaan alustaviin suunnitelmaratkaisuihin, keskustelemaan ja esittämään mielipiteensä Ratahallintokeskuksen, Uudenmaan tiepiirin, Vantaan kaupungin ja suunnitelmaa laativan konsultin edustajille.


Linkki: http://www.tiehallinto.fi/servlet/pa...&julkaisu=7877

----------


## LateZ

> Mutta kysymyshän on lopulta siitä, ketä halutaan palvella. Aloitetaan faktalla:
> 
> Hki-Vantaan kautta kulki 9,2 M ulkomaanmatkaa (25.500 / päivä) ja 2,9 M kotimaanmatkaa (8000 / pvä) vuonna 2006. Lähde.Kentällä on 6000 työpaikkaa.Lentoaseman Marjarata-asemalla olisi vuorokaudessa 9500 lentomatkustajakäyttäjää (28 % lentoaseman matkoista, n. 3,4 M vuodessa) ja 4400 muuta käyttäjää (Lähde: Kehäradan päivitysselvitys 12.2.2007).Pääradalla Keravan eteläpuolella on nyt 5,6 M kaukojunamatkaa vuodessa. (Lähde: HELPI raporttiluonnos 13.3.2008.)
> Itse lentomatkustajista kertoo Lentoaseman liikennetutkimus:
> Kotimaan lennoista 27 % on jatkolentoja, kun niihin tullaan lentokoneella.Taksilla tulee 23 % ja bussilla 20 %.Henkilöautolla liikkuu 34 %.Junaakin kentälle tulevat käyttävät 4 %:n verran. Tästä 2/3 kaukojunia.Kaukobusseilla kentälle tullaan Turusta, Mikkelistä, Jyväskylästä ja Lahdesta. Kaikista näistä kaupungeista pääsisi junallakin, mutta tässä näkynee, mitä vaihtaminen merkitsee.Kaukobussiliikenne on nyt 5 % lentomatkustajista, siis enemmän kuin kaukojunaa käyttävät 2,5 %.



Kiitos faktoista. Muutama kysymys herää kuitenkin. Kotimaanmatkoja tehdään päivittäin 8000. Jos niistä 27 % liittyy ulkomaanlentoon, saadaan 2160 matkaa. Tästä joukosta jos kolmannes houkutellaan junaan, tulee matkoja päivässä noin 700. Ehken ymmärtänyt lukemaani täysin, mutta loput kotimaan lentomatkustajat tuskin siirtyvät junaan siksi, että se menee lentokentän kautta. 

Noin kolmanneksen ulkomaan matkustajista todetaan tulevan muualta kuin lentokentän lähialueilta. Läheltä tulijoita kehärata palvelee jopa paremmin kuin suora kaukoliikennerata. Siispä pitänee puhua näistä 17 000 kauempaa tulevasta. Noin 2 500 siis tulee päivittäin maata pitkin joukolla, 2 100 liityntälennoilla. Jäljelle jäävät 12 000 matkaa siis suoritettanee yksityisautolla. Tuntuu kyllä isolta määrältä. Keskimäärin autossa tulee lennolle noin kaksi henkilöä. Parkkipaikkoja on alueella noin 10000 tuon tutkimuksen mukaan. Olenkohan taas tulkinnut jotain väärin? Taksilla tai tuttujen kyydissä tuskin tullaan kovin kaukaa. 

Nuo 2 160 päivittäistä lentokoneella liityntämatkan tekevää ja heidän saamisensa lentokoneesta junaan ovat saaneet siis mielestäni turhan suuren merkityksen tässä keskustelussa. Vannoutunut autoilija on vaikea saada joukkoliikenteeseen. Olisi tärkeää saada arvio siitä, kuinka moni noista 12 000 matkasta siirtyisi kiskoille suoran lentokenttäradan myötä. Monella heistä kuitenkin on jo lähimmälle asemalle hankala liityntämatka paikallisine pysäköintipulmineen tai kalliine taksimatkoineen. Junaliput eivät ole ilmaisia, juna kuitenkaan kulje itään eikä länteen. Yhtä hankala on arvioida sitä, kuinka suuri ero on verrattuna siihen, että kehäradan vahtoyhteydet Tikkurilassa ovat hyvät ja niitä markkinoidaan aktiivisesti.

Mikä on muualta Suomesta tulevan lentomatkustajan matkan tarkoitus, kuka matkan maksaa, kuinka suurella joukolla tullaan? Mistä eniten matkustetaan? Ehkä nuo mainitut 2 100 päivittäistä matkustajaa ovat niitä, joille 20 minuuttia nopeampi matka ilman vaihtoa toisi merkittävän lisäedun. Kuinka monelle muulle tuo on olennainen kysymys. Mikä olisi kaukojunien matkustajien osuus prosentteina ulkomaan lennoille liityntämatkan tekevistä.

Ja mikä tärkeintä: Kannattaisiko todella tehdä kehärataa suurempi taloudellinen satsaus tuon takia? Tikkurilan aseman ei ole pakko olla juuri sellainen kuin nykyään. Itse näkisin mieluusti Tikkurilassa monipuolisen matkakeskuksen, jonne olisi hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet osasta Helsinkiä ja koko Vantaalta, lentoasema mukaanlukien.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ehken ymmärtänyt lukemaani täysin, mutta loput kotimaan lentomatkustajat tuskin siirtyvät junaan siksi, että se menee lentokentän kautta.


Tässä on nyt tärkeää muistaa, mikä olisi kokonaistilanne pääradan siirryttyä lentoaseman kautta kulkevaksi. Finnair on rehellisesti myöntänyt haluavansa lopettaa Jyväskylän tasolle lennettävät lentonsa kokonaan, joten näistä koneista 100 % siirtyy muihin kulkumuotoihin, ei ainoastaan ne, jotka jatkavat Vantaalta toisella lennolla. Joskin suurin osa näistä matkustajista lienee jo nyt liityntämatkaajia. Tarkempi tulos saataisiin joka tapauksessa, jos arvioidaan suuren osan Kokkola-Kuopio-Joensuu-tason matkustajista siirtyvän lentokoneesta kaukojunaan. Aikataulukirjan mukaan näihin lennetään arkipäivänä 72 lentoa. Aivan kaikki lennot tuskin loppuisivat, mutta varovaisesti voisi arvioida näissä olevan potentiaalia jopa 2000 päivittäiselle junamatkustajalle (28 hlö/lento; matkustajapaikkoja näillä lennoilla on 48-76 koneesta riippuen). Tämä siis sen päälle, että liityntä lentoasemalle helpottuisi muistakin kulkumuodoista.




> Monella heistä kuitenkin on jo lähimmälle asemalle hankala liityntämatka paikallisine pysäköintipulmineen tai kalliine taksimatkoineen.


Lisäksi jo nykytilanteessa pääsy kotikentälle on vähintään yhtä vaivalloista, useimmiten huomattavasti vaivalloisempaa, kuin pääsy rautatieasemalle. Tosivannoutunut autoilija ajanee tälläkin hetkellä Vantaalle asti, ainakin jos liityntälennosta pitää maksaa erikseen. Finnairilla on joka tapauksessa intressejä tarjota hyvä liityntämatka myös junaa käyttäen, joten yhteisen pakettihinnan saaminen tulevaisuudessakaan ei ole aivan pois suljettua (vaikkei läntisessä naapurissammekaan sellaista taida tällä hetkellä olla). Todella harva vannoutunut autoilija periaatteesta jättää joukkoliikennettä käyttämättä. Kun perille pitää kuitenkin mennä lentokoneella, saman tien auton voi jättää kotiasemalle parkkiin ja hypätä junaan. Terminaaliin suoraan ajava juna käsitetään helpommin siten, että "ollaan jo terminaalisysteemissä", jossa vaihdetaan vain portista portille. Hyvin brändätty lentokenttäjuna painii aivan eri sarjassa houkuttelevuudessa kuin lentokenttäbussi tai lähijunien kautta vaihdollinen kaukojunayhteys.

Suurin ongelma tässä lentokenttärata-asiassa lienee se, että VR itse on ollut kovin hiljaa siitä. Finnairin kanta asiaan ei vielä riitä. Outoa sinänsä yritykseltä, joka brändäytyy business-matkustajien yritykseksi, ja joka ei lopulta ole kovin kiinnostunut YTV-liikenteenkään hoidosta. En usko, että edes VR:llä ajateltaisiin Kehäradan jotenkin oleellisesti parantavan mahdollista lypsylehmää, verrattuna mahdollisuuteen ajaa kaukojunia lentokentälle. Ei VR mielestäni ole Kehärataakaan mitenkään halunnut edistää.

----------


## kemkim

> Finnair on rehellisesti myöntänyt haluavansa lopettaa Jyväskylän tasolle lennettävät lentonsa kokonaan, joten näistä koneista 100 % siirtyy muihin kulkumuotoihin, ei ainoastaan ne, jotka jatkavat Vantaalta toisella lennolla.


Finnair on jo nyt käytännössä lopettanut lentonsa lyhyillä reiteillä. Reitit lentää Finncomm Airlines suihkukoneita vähäpäästöisemmillä potkuriturbiikoneilla. Lyhyet  reitit ovat Finncommin pääbisnes. Finnair keskittyy kaukoliikenteeseen ja muutamaan tuottoisimpaan kotimaan reittiin, eli Helsingistä Vaasaan, Kuopioon, Rovaniemelle ja Ouluun plus hiihtokeskuslentoihin. Finncomm taas ei kannata lyhyiden lentojensa lakkauttamista, sillä sen toiminnalta putoaisi pohja pois.

Matkustajien määrä Helsinki-Vantaalle on lyhyillä reiteillä vähäinen, koneetkin ovat noin 40-50-paikkaisia ja täyttöaste yleensä 50 %. Puolet näistä keskimäärin noin 25 matkustajasta jää Helsinkiin ja ulkomaille jatkaa puolet, eli vähän yli 10 matkustajaa. Ainakaan näiden lentojen matkustajista ei junaan paljoa täytettä saataisi.




> Muualle Suomeen matkustaville Marjarata on tietenkin väärä ratkaisu. Turkuun menijät pitäisi opastaa länteen meneviin Marjajuniin, muualle Suomeen itään meneviin juniin. Tikkurilassa tulee vaihto, joka sisältää tasonvaihdon. Jatkoyhteyttä pääsee odottamaan mukavasti ilmavalle laiturille, erityisesti iltaisin.


Vähän tarkoitushakuista. Yhtä hyvin voivat matkustajat mennä Pasilan terminaaliin, josta suunnata pohjoisen ja idän juniin. Aikahäviö on melko vähäinen, mutta odotustilat paljon mukavammat. Pitkällä matkalla ei muutamalla minuutilla ole niin väliä. Kehäradan juniin voitaisiin merkitä siihen lentoaseman tauluun, että mille paikkakunnille meneville junille on tarjolla jatkoyhteys Pasilassa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kolmannes on 2600 matkaa eli varsin suuri lisäys ennustettuun 9500 lentomatkustajan junankäyttöön.


Tämä lienee hieman liioitteleva arvio, koska suurin osa kotimaan matkoista tapahtuu vähintään Oulun ja Kajaanin korkeudelle, jonne junan kilpailukyky on jo heikompi. Siirtymä vähän etelämpää olisi huomattavasti voimakkaampi. Edellä karkeasti arvioin tuon 2000 hlö eli hehtaari sinänsä lienee oikea.




> Jos 1/3 ulkomaanmatkoista voisikin siirytä käyttämään kaukojunaa matkoihinsa kentälle, saataisiin 8400 junamatkaa, 75 Edm-vaunullista.


Analysoidaanpa hieman. Ohitetaan kotimaan matkustajat, koska ne jo analysoitiin. Ulkomaan lennoilla kulkumuoto-osuudet ovat: 

auto: 37 %
taksi: 23 %
lähibussi: 6 %
Finnair-bussi: 5 %
kaukobussi: 5 %
hotellibussi: 2 %
tilausajo: 2 %
lentokone: 19 %

Lentokoneen osuus käsiteltiin yllä (liityntälennothan, ne joista siirtymä on edes mahdollista, ovat kotimaan liikennettä; ulkomaan transit ei kai ole mukana varsinaisissa matkustajamäärissä?). Hotelli- ja tilausbusseihin rata ei vaikuttane. Kaukobussien osuuden voidaan katsoa siirtyvän voimakkaasti junaan. Finnair-bussi siirtynee lähes kokonaan pääkaupunkiseudun nopeaan lentokenttäjunaan. Lähibussilla osuus on pienempi. Nämä eivät kuitenkaan ole varsinaisia kaukoliikenteen matkaajia, vaan kuormittavat radan eteläosuutta. Taksimatkustajista suurin osa on lähiseudulta, ei kaukojunasta vaihtajia. 

Henkilöautoilusta vähintää 5 %-yksikköä on saattokyytiä, todennäköisesti enemmän (vuonna 2001 osuus oli 14 %, ja raportti epäilee vastaajien sekoittaneen matkustajana olemisen ja saattokyydin). Oletetaan osuuden olevan oikeasti 12 %. Saattokyydistä suurin osa tulee lähiseudulta, ja on epätodennäköistä, että loppuosuudesta tapahtuisi siirtymää junaan. Jäljelle jäävästä osuudesta (25 %) kohtalainen osa tulee lähiseudulta, arvioidaan varovaisesti 5 %. Outoa, ettei tutkimuksessa tätä osuutta selvitetty.

Jäljelle jäävät siis kaukobussia käyttävät 5 %, nykyiset junaa käyttävät (jotka sisältyvät yllä lähibusseihin ja taksiin) 3 % ja autoilijoista 20 %. Kaukobussin osuuden voi uskoa romahtavan ainakin 3, jopa 4 %-yksikköä. Siirtymää henkilöautoilijoista varmasti tapahtuu, mutta hyvin rohkeakin arvio olisi korkeintaan puolet, eli 10 %-yksikköä, todennäköisesti 5 %-yksikköä olisi hyvä saavutus. Tätä tukee selvityksen vertaileva osuus: Münchenissä, jossa junan kulkumuoto-osuus on korkein, 32 %, henkilöautonkin osuus on jopa 43 %, eli juna ei merkittävästi vähennä auton osuutta. Vastaava tilanne on Frankfurtissa. (Harmittavaa, ettei Arlanda ole vertailussa mukana.)

Lopputuloksena arvioisin, että kaukojunien matkustajapotentiaali liityntälentojen ulkopuolella on alle 12 % osuudessa, mikä tarkoittaa 3000 päivittäistä matkustajaa.

Tarkempia tuloksia saataisiin tietysti oikeilla matka-aikamuutoksia arvioivilla liikennemalleilla, mutta mielestäni 8400 matkustajaa ei ole missään määrin realistinen arvio.

Silti yhteensä 5000 päivittäistä matkustajaa eli 1,8 miljoonaa vuodessa on erittäin merkittävä määrä. Kaukoliikenne Keravalta etelään on tällä hetkellä 5,6 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa. Liiketaloudellisessa mielessä hanke voisi olla jopa VR:lle kannattava. Yhteiskuntataloudellisia hyötyjä  ei koidu niin paljon, koska liityntälentojen lopettaminen aiheuttanee jonkin verran matka-aikojen pitenemistä. Hyödyt pitänee saada jostain muusta kuin pelkästä matka-aikamuutoksesta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Turkuun menijät pitäisi opastaa länteen meneviin Marjajuniin, muualle Suomeen itään meneviin juniin.


Nykyisessä liikennöintikäytännössä (eikä nähtävillä olevassa tulevaisuudessakaan) Turun junat eivät pysähdy Pasilan ja Espoon aseman välillä, joten Turun junien vaihtoasema on Pasila, ei Huopalahti. Matka Pasilaan olisi nopeampi Tikkurilan kuin Vantaankosken kautta, joten kaukojuniin suuntaavia lentomatkustajia on turha ohjata muihin kuin itään kulkeviin Marja-juniin. Lähijunia käyttävät taas hyvin suurella todennäköisyydellä tuntevat systeemin ennestään, ja Kirkkonummen lähijuniinkaan ei ole matka-ajassa eroa Huopalahden tai Pasilan kautta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Finnair on jo nyt käytännössä lopettanut lentonsa lyhyillä reiteillä. Reitit lentää Finncomm Airlines suihkukoneita vähäpäästöisemmillä potkuriturbiikoneilla. [...] Finncomm taas ei kannata lyhyiden lentojensa lakkauttamista, sillä sen toiminnalta putoaisi pohja pois.


Finncommin tukeminen ei kuitenkaan saa olla Suomen liikennepolitiikan peruskivi. Vaikka koneet ovat uudet ja niitä sanotaan ympäristöystävällisiksi, on aika selvää että juna on tulevaisuuden vaihtoehto lyhyillä reiteillä. Ja matka-ajan lyhentyessä jatkossa pitenevillä reiteillä.




> Matkustajien määrä Helsinki-Vantaalle on lyhyillä reiteillä vähäinen, koneetkin ovat noin 40-50-paikkaisia ja täyttöaste yleensä 50 %. Puolet näistä keskimäärin noin 25 matkustajasta jää Helsinkiin ja ulkomaille jatkaa puolet, eli vähän yli 10 matkustajaa. Ainakaan näiden lentojen matkustajista ei junaan paljoa täytettä saataisi.


Finncomm käyttää TMP-HEL-TMP -reitillä ATR-72-500 -konetyyppiä, jossa on 68 matkustajapaikkaa. Nyt on ollut muutama kuukausi väliä, että en ole tuota väliä lentänyt itse, mutta vielä viime syksynä aamun varhaista ja illan myöhäistä lentoa lensi Aero vastaavankokoisella mutta vanhemmalla ATR-72 -koneella. Täyttöaste ei taatusti ollut noilla kyseisillä lennoilla 50 % pinnassa vaan useimmiten kumpaankin suuntaan oli korkeintaan muutama tyhjä paikka tai sitten kone oli viimeistä paikkaa myöten myyty. Keski-iltapäivän lennot voivat toki olla vajaasti kuormitettuja jatkoyhteyksien puutteen tai aikataulun vähemmän houkuttavuuden vuoksi, mutta hieman väärä kuva syntyy väittämällä että lennot yleisesti olisivat heikosti kuormitettuja.

Ja TMP-HEL -reitillä lähes kaikki jatkavat ulkomaille. Ei kukaan ole niin hullu, että tarkoituksella lentäisi tuota väliä kun keskustasta keskustaan matka-aika olisi sama tai pidempi kuin junalla ja matkan kokonaishinta hirveän paljon kalliimpi.




> Vähän tarkoitushakuista. Yhtä hyvin voivat matkustajat mennä Pasilan terminaaliin, josta suunnata pohjoisen ja idän juniin. Aikahäviö on melko vähäinen, mutta odotustilat paljon mukavammat. Pitkällä matkalla ei muutamalla minuutilla ole niin väliä. Kehäradan juniin voitaisiin merkitä siihen lentoaseman tauluun, että mille paikkakunnille meneville junille on tarjolla jatkoyhteys Pasilassa.


Ne muutamat minuutit ovat juuri ne, jotka ratkaisevat kuinka houkuttava yhteys on. Tarkastelen tätä edelleen Tampereen näkökulmasta: jos TMP-HEL -lentoaika on 25 min + rullaus perillä 5 min, boarding on 10 min ennen lähtöä, check-in viimeistään 25 min ennen lähtöä ja taksimatka kotoa 15 min, niin jos oikein tiukalle vetää, voi kyetä matkustamaan kotoa Helsinki-Vantaalle minimissään ajassa 1 h 10 min. Käytännössä pitänee varata mieluiten ainakin 1 h 30 min - 1 h 50 min eli klo 6.50 - 7.00 Vantaalle saapuvalle lennolle (lähtöaika Tampereelta 6.20) pitää lähteä kotoa tyypillisesti klo 5.10 - 5.20.

Pendolinolla otaksuisin, että matka lentoasemalle kyettäisiin taittamaan ajassa 1 h 10 min (tätä voisi ajanoloon kyetä ehkä nopeuttamaan noin tunnin pintaan nostamalla radan nopeustasoa?). Jos tavoite on ehtiä samoille lennoille kuin liittymälennolla, pitää varata aikaa lähtöselvitykseen ehkä 15 min ylimääräistä (esim. min vaihtoajan 30 min sijasta check-in 45 min ennen). Lentoasemalle pitäisi siis saapua klo 6.35 - 6.45, jolloin Pendolinon lähtöaika Tampereelta täytyisi olla 5.25 - 5.35. Jos oletetaan, että kotoa täytyisi lähteä minimissään 15 min ennen, lähtöaika olisi klo 5.10 - 5.20. Lisäksi junan tapauksessa varaisin 15 min ylimääräistä, jolloin kotoa pitäisi käytännössä lähteä klo 4.55 - 5.05 välillä.

Menetettyä yöunta siirryttäessä lentovaihtoehdosta junavaihtoehtoon tulisi siis melko tarkkaan 15 minuuttia. Tämän on vielä siedettävää.

On kuitenkin huomioitava, että yleensä aamulentoa edeltävä yö ainakin minulla jää liian lyhyeksi. On vaikea mennä nukkumaan huomattavasti normaalirytmiä aikaisemmin vain siksi, että aamulla on aikainen lento. Uni jää myös laadultaan huonommaksi siksi, kun tietää että pitää herätä aikaisin. Käytännössä jos saan 3 tuntia laadukasta unta, yö on ollut keskivertoa parempi ja 4,5 tuntia olisi jo luksusta. Jostain syystä aamuheräämisiin eivät kaikki vain totu vaikka niitä jatkaisi vuodesta toiseen -- uskoisin että tämä on kohtuullisen yleinen ongelma.

Jos joku valopää sitten menee sanomaan, että kun matka on niinkin pitkä kuin Tampereelta Vantaalle, ei ole väliä jos siihen hukkaantuu ylimääräiset 15-20 minuuttia kun täytyy kiertää Tikkurilan tai Pasilan kautta ja vielä vaihtaa unentokkurassa junaa, niin siihen ei voi sanoa muuta kuin että nuo kyseiset 15-20 minuuttia ovat juuri kriittiset sen suhteen suostuuko käyttämään junaa. Pakottamaankaan ei kukaan pysty, koska silloin Blue1:n lento Tukholmaan tai Kööpenhaminaan (lähtöajat juuri samoin 6.30 - 6.40 tienoilla) ovat huomattavasti houkuttavammat ja Finnair menettää matkustajan kokonaan. On kyllä totta, että eräisiin paikkoihin lentäessä SAS:n lennot saapuvat noin 30 min Finnairin jälkeen, mutta sekin on yleensä siedettävissä, jos aamulla ei tarvitse herätä niin julmetun aikaisin.

Aikaisin heräämisen problematiikka asettuu vielä sopivaan kontekstiin, kun muistaa, että päiväreissulla paluu Pirkkalaan on siinä 00.30 - 01.00 paikkeilla, kun lähtö on aamulla ollut 6.20 - 6.40. Jos vertaa hypoteettiseen helsinkiläiseen työkaveriin, joka voi humputella rauhassa lentokentälle vasta klo 7.45 - 8.00 lähtevälle lennolle ja pääsee takaisin Vantaalle klo 22.00 paikkeilla, ero rasittavuudessa on todella merkittävä. (Täytyy kyllä myöntää, että oululaisilla on vielä paljon rankempaa kun liittymälento on pidempi...) Siksi en lähtisi elvistelemään liikaa sillä, että junamatkan kestolla ei ole niin merkitystä. Kyllä sillä on. Sopii koettaa itse tuollaista päivämatkaa, joka ajantuhlauksen lisäksi rasittaa vielä neljällä ylös-alas -hypyllä yhden vuorokauden sisään. Se on kyllä tappomeininkiä, ihme että siihen edes suostuu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Matkustajien määrä Helsinki-Vantaalle on lyhyillä reiteillä vähäinen, koneetkin ovat noin 40-50-paikkaisia ja täyttöaste yleensä 50 %.


Onko sinulla tästä oikeaa tietoa, vai onko tuo vain arvauksesi? Harva lentoyhtiö pystyy pysymään kannattavana 50 % keskimääräisellä täyttöasteella. Finnairin keskimäärin pitäisi olla 75 % luokkaa, enkä usko Finncommin olevan kuitenkaan 70 % heikompi. (Halpalentoyhtiöt ovat päässeet jopa 85 %:iin.) Koneiden kokoa optimoidaan paljon ja tiheään. Ylibookkausperiaate on yksi, joka mahdollistaa tämän. Hinnoitteluperiaatteet toinen.

----------


## kemkim

> Onko sinulla tästä oikeaa tietoa, vai onko tuo vain arvauksesi? Harva lentoyhtiö pystyy pysymään kannattavana 50 % keskimääräisellä täyttöasteella.


Kotimaanlennoissa täyttöaste on yleisesti noin 50-60 %, luin joskus Finnairin tilastoja tästä aiheesta.

Jyväskylän-lennoilla Finncommilla täyttöaste on hieman alle 65 %:
http://www.ksml.fi/uutiset/talous/et...isi(12949).ece

Finnairin kotimaanliikenteessä vuonna 2005 56,1 %:
http://www.tietoviikko.fi/doc.te?f_id=695366

----------


## kemkim

> Pakottamaankaan ei kukaan pysty, koska silloin Blue1:n lento Tukholmaan tai Kööpenhaminaan (lähtöajat juuri samoin 6.30 - 6.40 tienoilla) ovat huomattavasti houkuttavammat ja Finnair menettää matkustajan kokonaan.


Jos syöttölento Tukholmaan tai Kööpenhaminaan säästää aikaa, toki niin on järkevintä tehdä. En pidä Helsinki-Vantaalle suuntaamista itseisarvona. Tukholma ja Kööpenhamina ovat aivan yhtä hyviä hubeja kuin Helsinki-Vantaakin ja suorat yhteydet niihin ovat käteviä maakunnista. Tulisiko siitä nyt niin suurta säästöä matkan ekologiseen kuormitukseen, jos mentäisiin Helsinki-Vantaalle junalla ja siitä eespäin, kuin jos lähdettäisiin suoralla lennolla Helsinkiä isompaan hubiin?

Kukaan ei ole vielä ottanut huomioon turkulaisia ja salolaisia. Tasa-arvon nimissä heillekin olisi tarjottava vaihdottomat yhteydet Helsinki-Vantaalle. Turku on kuitenkin kolmanneksi suurin kaupunkiseutu ja sitä ei voi sivuuttaa, kun tehdään tällaisista asioista päätöksiä. Turun tilannetta vaikeuttaa se, että Helsingin keskustasta matka Turkuun venyy huomattavasti, mikäli rata kierrätetään lentoaseman kautta. Voisiko ongelman ratkaista poikittaisyhteydellä Turku-Salo-Helsinki-Vantaa-Lahti? Tämä edellyttäisi jonkinlaista yhdysraideratkaisua Huopalahden suunnalle, jotta juna saataisiin kierrätettyä lentoaseman suuntaan. Vaihtoehtona helpompi olisi pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta ja heilurijunat Tampere/Kouvola-Helsinki-Turku, jolloin yhdellä junalla pääsisi vaihdotta koko tuon matkan. Helsingissä tehtäisiin suunnanvaihdos. Tämä toimenpide voitaisiin toteuttaa jo nyt yhdistämällä Itä-Suomen ja Turun Pendolino-vuorot.

----------


## LateZ

Eikö kehärata ole nyt jo tulossa? Ainakin vantaalaisena olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että asiassa vallitsee riittävä yhteisymmärrys. Rakennustöiden kai pitäisi alkaa ensi vuonna. Oikaiskaa, jos olen väärässä. 

Siinä tapauksessa tämä keskustelu pitää saattaa raiteilleen hyväksymällä tuo asia ja siirtyä pohtimaan sitä, koska ja kuinka voisi olla mahdollisesti muiden lentokentän raideliikennehankkeiden aika. Epäilenpä muiden hankkeiden olevan aika kaukana tulevaisuudessa, koska aika hankala olisi muualla maassa perustella lisäinvestointia tuonne.

Toivottavasti kuitenkin jo kehäradan myötä matkustus kaukojunilla lennoille lisääntyy. Siitä asti, kun kaukojunat alkoivat pysähtyä Tikkurilassa, on mielestäni matkustaminen bussilla ja taksilla lentoasemalle lisääntynyt tasaisesti. Jo se, kun VR:n nettipalvelusta näkee yhteyden kentälle ja lipunkin saa suoraan, on mainiota markkinointia. Uskon, että uuden yhteyden myötä junan käyttö lisääntyy entisestään. Samalla uudelle kaukoliikenneyhteydelle tulee valmiiksi käyttäjäkuntaa ja hanke muuttuu entistä järkevämmäksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kiitos laskelmista ja pohdinnoista, Elmo. Mukava havaita perehtymistä ja järkevää analyysiä eikä vain selittämistä, että asia on niin kuin musta tuntuu tai mitä hankkeisiin liittyvässä propagandassa sanotaan.




> Silti yhteensä 5000 päivittäistä matkustajaa eli 1,8 miljoonaa vuodessa on erittäin merkittävä määrä. Kaukoliikenne Keravalta etelään on tällä hetkellä 5,6 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa. Liiketaloudellisessa mielessä hanke voisi olla jopa VR:lle kannattava.


Aivan varmasti olisi. Lentoliikennehän tapahtuu ajallisesti eri kohtaan kuin junaliikenteen viikkorytmi. On varsin todennäköistä - mutta en nyt lähde asiaa tarkemmin tutkimaan - että kentän kautta kulkevan pääradan tuoma lisäkysyntä kohdistuu suurelta osin jo nyt tarjolla olevaan vapaaseen kapasiteettiin.




> Yhteiskuntataloudellisia hyötyjä ei koidu niin paljon, koska liityntälentojen lopettaminen aiheuttanee jonkin verran matka-aikojen pitenemistä. Hyödyt pitänee saada jostain muusta kuin pelkästä matka-aikamuutoksesta.


Tarpeettomaksi jäävä ja säästyvä maa- ja lentoliikenteen kapasiteetti on suoraa säästöä yhteiskuntataloudessa. Ja jos junaliikenteessä käytetään nykyistä vapaata kapasiteettia, yhteiskuntataloudelle ei tule siitä lisäkuluja.

Matka-ajan muutosten kanssa olisin varovainen. Matkustaminen ei ole tuottavaa työtä, eikä siten myöskään yhteiskuntataloudessa merkityksellistä. Matka-aikaa ja sille määriteltyä raha-arvoa kuitenkin käytetään tieliikennehankkeissa, kun ei ole oikein muutakaan menetelmää arvioida tierakentamisen merkitystä. Laskelmia ajasta voidaan tehdä, mutta ne pitäisi esittää aina eriteltyinä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö kehärata ole nyt jo tulossa? Ainakin vantaalaisena olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että asiassa vallitsee riittävä yhteisymmärrys. Rakennustöiden kai pitäisi alkaa ensi vuonna. Oikaiskaa, jos olen väärässä.


Vertaan hankkeen toteutumista vaikka Musiikkitaloon tai keskustatunneliin. Niin kauan kun urakkasopimusta ei ole tehty, voi tapahtua ihan mitä vain.

Niille tahoille, jotka hankkeista tavalla tai toisella hyötyvät, on tietenkin eduksi luoda mielikuvaa siitä, että kaikki on jo selvää ja hanke toteutuu eikä mikään sitä enää estä.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Nykyisessä liikennöintikäytännössä (eikä nähtävillä olevassa tulevaisuudessakaan) Turun junat eivät pysähdy Pasilan ja Espoon aseman välillä, joten Turun junien vaihtoasema on Pasila, ei Huopalahti. Matka Pasilaan olisi nopeampi Tikkurilan kuin Vantaankosken kautta, joten kaukojuniin suuntaavia lentomatkustajia on turha ohjata muihin kuin itään kulkeviin Marja-juniin. Lähijunia käyttävät taas hyvin suurella todennäköisyydellä tuntevat systeemin ennestään, ja Kirkkonummen lähijuniinkaan ei ole matka-ajassa eroa Huopalahden tai Pasilan kautta.


Onko mitään kääntöraidetta sinne länsipäähän kehärataa edes harkittu? Rupesin miettimään tällaista: Martinlaakson radalla on vähemmän matkustajia kuin Helsinki - Tikkurila välillä joten nuo puoliskot ovat vähän epätasapainossa. Olisiko mahdollista ajaa joitain vuoroja niin että Martinlaakson radalta tuleva juna pysähtyisi Huopalahdessa, mutta jatkaisi siitä Espoon suuntaan? Eli esim. W-juna: Rautatieasema - Tikkurila - Lentokenttä - Huopalahti - Leppävaara. Tarjoaisi Espoolaisille vaihdottoman yhteyden lentokentälle, ja veikkaan että voisi olla vaihdottomuuden vuoksi nopeampi ja vaivattovampi yhteys esim. välillä Tikkurila - Leppävaara kuin Pasilassa vaihto pitemmästä matkasta huolimatta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Martinlaakson radalla on vähemmän matkustajia kuin Helsinki - Tikkurila välillä joten nuo puoliskot ovat vähän epätasapainossa.


Helsinki - Tikkurila -väliä palvelee myös Keravalle jatkavat junat (ja joillakin asemilla myös kaukoraiteita ajavat lähijunat), joten itse asiassa kehäradan junien maksimikuormat ovat todennäköisesti jossakin Pasila - Pohjois-Haaga -välillä. Nykyisinhän I-junat ovat vähemmän kuormitettuja kuin M-junat.

----------


## teme

> Helsinki - Tikkurila -väliä palvelee myös Keravalle jatkavat junat (ja joillakin asemilla myös kaukoraiteita ajavat lähijunat), joten itse asiassa kehäradan junien maksimikuormat ovat todennäköisesti jossakin Pasila - Pohjois-Haaga -välillä. Nykyisinhän I-junat ovat vähemmän kuormitettuja kuin M-junat.


Niinpä tuo taitaa olla, mutta toisaalta jatkossa taas lentoasemalle suuntaavaat matkustajat kulkenevat nimenomaan itäkautta mikä kuormittaa sitä, koska tämä on nopeampi reitti.

Ja vanhana K-junan suurkäyttäjänä olen edelleenkin sitä että sen ei pitäisi pysähtyä Koivukylä - Pasila välillä kuin Tikkurilassa. Tai siten R/H/Z pitäisi pysähtyä Korsossa tai Koivukylässä. Käytännössä joka asemalla noilla etäisyyksillä pysähtelevä juna on turkasen hidas.

----------


## kouvo

> Kukaan ei ole vielä ottanut huomioon turkulaisia ja salolaisia. Tasa-arvon nimissä heillekin olisi tarjottava vaihdottomat yhteydet Helsinki-Vantaalle. Turku on kuitenkin kolmanneksi suurin kaupunkiseutu ja sitä ei voi sivuuttaa, kun tehdään tällaisista asioista päätöksiä. Turun tilannetta vaikeuttaa se, että Helsingin keskustasta matka Turkuun venyy huomattavasti, mikäli rata kierrätetään lentoaseman kautta.


Turkulaisia ja salolaisia on turha kierrättää lentoaseman kautta, koska jos päärata linjataan lentoaseman kautta Pasilan vaihtoyhteydet ovat loistavat.




> Voisiko ongelman ratkaista poikittaisyhteydellä Turku-Salo-Helsinki-Vantaa-Lahti? Tämä edellyttäisi jonkinlaista yhdysraideratkaisua Huopalahden suunnalle, jotta juna saataisiin kierrätettyä lentoaseman suuntaan.


Ei voisi, maksaa liikaa hyötyihin nähden.




> Vaihtoehtona helpompi olisi pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta ja heilurijunat Tampere/Kouvola-Helsinki-Turku, jolloin yhdellä junalla pääsisi vaihdotta koko tuon matkan. Helsingissä tehtäisiin suunnanvaihdos. Tämä toimenpide voitaisiin toteuttaa jo nyt yhdistämällä Itä-Suomen ja Turun Pendolino-vuorot.


Kyseinen heilurihan on jo olemassa, senkun hyppäät Pasilassa Treelta/Kouvolasta tulevasta junasta Turun junaan. Vaihdottomuuden hakeminen kuvaamallasi tavalla on täysin turhaa ja hyödytöntä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos syöttölento Tukholmaan tai Kööpenhaminaan säästää aikaa, toki niin on järkevintä tehdä. En pidä Helsinki-Vantaalle suuntaamista itseisarvona. Tukholma ja Kööpenhamina ovat aivan yhtä hyviä hubeja kuin Helsinki-Vantaakin ja suorat yhteydet niihin ovat käteviä maakunnista. Tulisiko siitä nyt niin suurta säästöä matkan ekologiseen kuormitukseen, jos mentäisiin Helsinki-Vantaalle junalla ja siitä eespäin, kuin jos lähdettäisiin suoralla lennolla Helsinkiä isompaan hubiin?


Periaatteessa Helsinki-Vantaan läpi matkustaminen ei ole itseisarvo, mutta olisiko se hyvää liikennepolitiikkaa, että hylätään muun Suomen palveleminen kokonaan, kun kerran muitakin vaihtoehtoja on? Voisihan joku kysyä, että kannattaako mitään hubia Vantaalla ylläpitääkään, kun Helsingin seudun matkustajatkin voitaisiin syöttää muutamalla koneella Tukholman tai Kööpenhaminan jatkoyhteyksien äärelle. Finnair vaan saattaisi olla eri mieltä.

Ja muuten: Tukholma ei kyllä jatkoyhteyksiltään ole nykyään enää Helsingin veroinen. Finnair on onnistunut lisäämään kohteita runsaasti samalla kun SAS kituu.




> Kukaan ei ole vielä ottanut huomioon turkulaisia ja salolaisia. Tasa-arvon nimissä heillekin olisi tarjottava vaihdottomat yhteydet Helsinki-Vantaalle. Turku on kuitenkin kolmanneksi suurin kaupunkiseutu ja sitä ei voi sivuuttaa, kun tehdään tällaisista asioista päätöksiä. Turun tilannetta vaikeuttaa se, että Helsingin keskustasta matka Turkuun venyy huomattavasti, mikäli rata kierrätetään lentoaseman kautta.


Turku on hankalan sijaintinsa vuoksi pieni ongelma. Sen ei pitäisi kuitenkaan saada estää muun Suomen yhteyksien parantamista. Ehkä joku sopiva tapa Turunkin palvelemiseksi voisi löytyä, mutta se vaatii varmaan vielä paljon lisää fundeerausta joltakulta.

----------


## kemkim

> Kyseinen heilurihan on jo olemassa, senkun hyppäät Pasilassa Treelta/Kouvolasta tulevasta junasta Turun junaan. Vaihdottomuuden hakeminen kuvaamallasi tavalla on täysin turhaa ja hyödytöntä.


Jos vaihdottomuus on turhaa turkulaisille, miksi vaihtaminen Kehäradalta pääradalle ei olisi mahdollista muun Suomen asukkaille?




> Periaatteessa Helsinki-Vantaan läpi matkustaminen ei ole itseisarvo, mutta olisiko se hyvää liikennepolitiikkaa, että hylätään muun Suomen palveleminen kokonaan, kun kerran muitakin vaihtoehtoja on? Voisihan joku kysyä, että kannattaako mitään hubia Vantaalla ylläpitääkään, kun Helsingin seudun matkustajatkin voitaisiin syöttää muutamalla koneella Tukholman tai Kööpenhaminan jatkoyhteyksien äärelle. Finnair vaan saattaisi olla eri mieltä.


Kyllähän se matkustaminen varmasti sujuisi Tukholmankin kautta ihan yhtä lailla. Maakunnista voitaisiin lentää sinne syöttölentoja, joten eroa ei olisi Helsinki-Vantaalla vaihtoon verrattuna. Helsinkikään ei kärsisi, sillä kysyntä pelkältä Helsingin alueelta riittää perustelemaan melko hyvät lentoyhteydet muualle. Maakuntien syöttövirrat ulkomaille ovat aika vähäiset Helsingin seudun kysyntään nähden. Finnairin kannattavuuden ylläpitäminen ei pitäisi olla Suomen liikennepolitiikan itseisarvo.

Minusta yhteydet ovat kunnossa, jos junalla pääsee nopeasti maakunnista Helsinkiin ja lentokoneitse sekä Helsingin, Tukholman että Kööpenhaminankin suuriin keskittymiin. Syöttölentojen ympäristövaikutus on matkalla Kuopio-Helsinki-Shanghai sen verran vähäinen, että kannattaako sen takia rakennella kokonaan uusia ratoja lentoaseman kautta. 

Lentämistä olisi muutenkin vähennettävä, niin lentoaseman kautta radan vetäminen olisi hukkaanheitettyä rahaa pitkällä tähtäimellä. Kehärata sentään hoitaa myös Itä-Vantaan ja Länsi-Vantaan yhdistämisen nopealla liikenneyhteydellä ja tarjoaa samalla vaihdottomat yhteydet Helsingin keskustaan sekä liikenneyhteydet uusiin lähiöihin. Kun lentäminen radikaalisti vähenee, se ei jää missään tapauksessa turhaksi, kuten pelkästään lentoasemaa varten rakennettu kaukoliikenteen rata jäisi.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos vaihdottomuus on turhaa turkulaisille, miksi vaihtaminen Kehäradalta pääradalle ei olisi mahdollista muun Suomen asukkaille?


Naurettava tulkinta, jolla asiasta yritetään tehdä jonkinlainen tasa-arvokysymys, jossa turkulaisia muka sorsittaisiin jollain lailla. Pääradan linjaus lentokentän kautta ei pidennä matkustusaikaa Helsinkiin/Helsingistä. Sen sijaan turkulaisten kierrätys uutta ratalinjaa pitkin lentoaseman kautta pidentäisi heidän matkustusaikaansa varsinaiseen pääkohteeseen eli Helsinkiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lentämistä olisi muutenkin vähennettävä, niin lentoaseman kautta radan vetäminen olisi hukkaanheitettyä rahaa pitkällä tähtäimellä.


Kun lentämistä on muutenkin vähennettävä, se juuri puoltaa pääradan linjausta kentän kautta. Onhan selvä, että lentäminen vähenee ensimmäiseksi sellaisesta matkustamisesta, mikä on helpointa korvata muulla kulkutavalla. Eli kotimaanlennot on helppo korvata junalla, ulkomaanlennot eivät.

Ainoa potentiaalinen keino korvata ulkomaanlentoja on H:ki-Tallinna rautatietunneli ja edelleen RailBaltica. Tätä reittiä on mahdollista päästä noin puolessa vuorokaudessa Suomesta Eurooppaan lentämättä. Ja tämä on kohtuullista, kun matkan tekee yön yli. Mutta kun lentäminen tärkeimpiiin pääkaupunkeihin kestää 4-5 tuntia liityntämatkoineen, lentäminen tuskin loppuu vaikka kalliimmaksi käykin.




> Kehärata sentään hoitaa myös Itä-Vantaan ja Länsi-Vantaan yhdistämisen nopealla liikenneyhteydellä ja tarjoaa samalla vaihdottomat yhteydet Helsingin keskustaan sekä liikenneyhteydet uusiin lähiöihin.


Tämä on kuitenkin jossain määrin tyhjä mainoslause. Marjarata ei palvele Kivistön ja Tikkurilan välillä käytännössä kuin Aviapolista ja lentoasemaa. Se ei siis helpota liikennettä, joka kohdistuu Itä- ja Länsi-Vantaan väliselle alueelle. Tikkurila on jonkinlainen seudullinen keskus, mutta Martinlaakson radan nykyisistä asemista mikään ei ole, eikä Kivistöstä tule sen kummempi kuin vaikka Kannelmäki.

Marjaradan liikennemääräennusteet ovat vaatimattomat juuri siksi, ettei rata palvele oikein mitään. Jos se yhdistäisi palvelemalla maankäyttöä, radan kuormitus olisi tasainen ja yhtä hyvä koko matkalta kuin nyt on. Näin ei ole, vaan Martinlaakson rata ja päärata palvelevat edelleen matkustamista Helsingin keskustaan. Marjaradan kiertäminen kasvattaa liikennöintikustannuksia kolmanneksella mutta tuo vain marginaalisesti lisää matkustajia ja tuloja - eli heikentää joukkoliikenteen taloutta.


Kuva on Marjaradan kannattavuusraportista 12.2.2007.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Marjaradan kiertäminen kasvattaa liikennöintikustannuksia kolmanneksella mutta tuo vain marginaalisesti lisää matkustajia ja tuloja


Itse asiassa kehäradan kautta kiertäminen lisää liikennöintikustannuksia kohtuullisen maltillisesti, koska kehäradan junilla ei tarvita kääntöaikaa. M- ja I-junien nykyisten kääntöaikojen puittessa päästään ajamaan jo pitkän matkaa kehärataa pitkin. Kehärata sitoo vain 3 Sm-yksikköä enemmän kuin mitä liikennöinti sitoisi ilman kehärataa. Verrattuna vaihtoehtoon, jossa Martinlaakson rata jatkettaisiin Kivistöön, kehäradan liikennöinti saadaan erittäin halvalla.

Viime vuonna tehdyssä kehäradan kannattavuuslaskelmien tarkistuksessa todetaan, että junaliikenteen vuosikustannukset nousevat n. 4 milj.  ja kehäradan kunnossapitokustannukset ovat n. 1 milj.  vuodessa, mutta bussiliikenteen vuosikustannukset laskevat n. 11 milj.  ja lipputulot lisääntyvät n. 3 milj.  vuodessa, joten kehärata parantaa joukkoliikenteen käyttötaloutta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyllähän se matkustaminen varmasti sujuisi Tukholmankin kautta ihan yhtä lailla. Maakunnista voitaisiin lentää sinne syöttölentoja, joten eroa ei olisi Helsinki-Vantaalla vaihtoon verrattuna. Helsinkikään ei kärsisi, sillä kysyntä pelkältä Helsingin alueelta riittää perustelemaan melko hyvät lentoyhteydet muualle. Maakuntien syöttövirrat ulkomaille ovat aika vähäiset Helsingin seudun kysyntään nähden. Finnairin kannattavuuden ylläpitäminen ei pitäisi olla Suomen liikennepolitiikan itseisarvo.
> 
> Minusta yhteydet ovat kunnossa, jos junalla pääsee nopeasti maakunnista Helsinkiin ja lentokoneitse sekä Helsingin, Tukholman että Kööpenhaminankin suuriin keskittymiin.


Mihin perustuu tieto että maakunnista matkustaminen ulkomaille olisi vähäistä?

Finnairin matkustajamäärät koostuvat kansainvälisestä transit-liikenteestä, Helsingin seudun luontaisesta ulkomaanliikenteestä sekä maakuntien syöttämästä ulkomaanliikenteestä. Katkaise näistä yksi, niin vaarannat epäsuorasti kaikki.

Suomessa on kansainvälisiä yhteyksiä tarvitsevia yrityksiä ja vapaa-ajallaan matkustavia ihmisiä joka puolella. Helsingin erityisen "kansainvälisyyden" korostaminen on vain ennakkoluuloa tai itsensä korostamista.

----------


## kemkim

> Mihin perustuu tieto että maakunnista matkustaminen ulkomaille olisi vähäistä?


Jossain tässä keskustelussa mainittiin, että kaksi kolmannesta Helsinki-Vantaan ulkomaanliikenteestä, joka lähtee Suomesta, lähtisi Helsingin seudulta. Yksi kolmannes tulisi maakunnista. Valtaosa kansainvälisesti toimivista yrityksistä on sijoittanut päätoimipaikkansa Helsingin seudulle ja alueen väestö on keskimääräistä hyvätuloisempaa, joiden perusteella ymmärtäisin tämän painotuksen. Jos maakunnista olisi todellista kysyntää ulkomaanlennoille, niin niitä myös sieltä lennettäisiin suorina. Tampereellahan tämä hyvin näkyy. Finnair voi keskittyä palvelemaan Helsinkiä ja Eurooppa-Aasia -yhteyksiä, muut yhtiöt hoitaisivat taas yhteydet maakunnista maailmalle hubiensa kautta. Helsingin ja maakuntien välistä lentoliikennekysyntää ja heitä, jotka haluavat vaihtaa Helsingistä ulkomaille, palvelee Finncomm pienillä potkurikoneillaan ja vilkkaimmilla yhteyksillä myös muita kaupallisen kysynnän perusteella toimivia operaattoreita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Viime vuonna tehdyssä kehäradan kannattavuuslaskelmien tarkistuksessa todetaan, että junaliikenteen vuosikustannukset nousevat n. 4 milj.  ja kehäradan kunnossapitokustannukset ovat n. 1 milj.  vuodessa, mutta bussiliikenteen vuosikustannukset laskevat n. 11 milj.  ja lipputulot lisääntyvät n. 3 milj.  vuodessa, joten kehärata parantaa joukkoliikenteen käyttötaloutta.


Kiitos oikaisusta, otan takaisin arviointini.

11 M bussiliikenteen kustannusten lasku tuntuu kyllä aika suurelta, kun ainoa alue, jonka nykyistä bussiliikennettä korvattaneen on Aviapolis/lentokenttä. Mutta en nyt jaksa penkoa enempää.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jossain tässä keskustelussa mainittiin, että kaksi kolmannesta Helsinki-Vantaan ulkomaanliikenteestä, joka lähtee Suomesta, lähtisi Helsingin seudulta. Yksi kolmannes tulisi maakunnista.


Minä en löytänyt tällaista toteamusta. Jos löydät, niin osoitatko missä niin sanotaan?

Tässä on lukuja kyllä pyöritelty sen verran, että sekaannuksen vaara on olemassa. Antero heitti kyllä luvut 1/3 ja 2/3 tässä viestissä (anteeksi pitkä lainaus)...




> Itse lentomatkustajista kertoo Lentoaseman liikennetutkimus:
> Kotimaan lennoista 27 % on jatkolentoja, kun niihin tullaan lentokoneella.Taksilla tulee 23 % ja bussilla 20 %.Henkilöautolla liikkuu 34 %.Junaakin kentälle tulevat käyttävät 4 %:n verran. Tästä 2/3 kaukojunia.Kaukobusseilla kentälle tullaan Turusta, Mikkelistä, Jyväskylästä ja Lahdesta. Kaikista näistä kaupungeista pääsisi junallakin, mutta tässä näkynee, mitä vaihtaminen merkitsee.Kaukobussiliikenne on nyt 5 % lentomatkustajista, siis enemmän kuin kaukojunaa käyttävät 2,5 %.
> Luvuista nähdään, että merkittävä (2/3) Marjaradan ennustettu käyttäjäryhmä ovat lentomatkustajat, joten palvelu tulisi ajatella heidän näkökulmastaan. Mutta näin ei tehdä. Marjaradalla ei palvella lentomatkustajia, vaan tavanomaista seudun sisäistä liikennettä.
> 
> Lentomatkustajien junankäyttöpotentiaalia voi hieman arvioida. Kolmannes kotimaan lentomatkustajista vastaa 24 Edm-vaunullista kaukoliikenteen matkustajia. Oletan siis, että 2/3 ei voi vaihtaa lentoa junaan. Kolmannes on 2600 matkaa eli varsin suuri lisäys ennustettuun 9500 lentomatkustajan junankäyttöön. Jos 1/3 ulkomaanmatkoista voisikin siirytä käyttämään kaukojunaa matkoihinsa kentälle, saataisiin 8400 junamatkaa, 75 Edm-vaunullista. Näin meillä olisi koossa 100 Edm-vaunullista kaukojunamatkustajia joka päivä. Tämä olisi 14 7-vaunuista junavuoroa, 7 junaparia nykyisen pääradan kaukojunatarjonnan lisäksi. Vuosittain 4 miljoonaa matkaa.


...mutta tuossa ei missään sanota, että ulkomaan lentomatkustajista 2/3 olisi Helsingistä tai Helsingin seudulta, ja että maakunnista tulisi vain 1/3 matkustajista.

Saadakseni vähän lisävalaistusta tähän, kaivoin esiin tuon samaisen siteeratun Helsinki-Vantaan liikennetutkimuksen:
http://www.keharata.net/HelsinkiVant...tkimus2006.pdf

Sivulla 14 sanotaan selvästi, että "Lentoaseman lähialueelta matkustajista oli vajaa kolmannes. Osuus on viiden vuoden aikana pienentynyt jonkin verran". Lähialueeksi luokiteltiin Helsinki, Espoo, Kauniainen, Vantaa, Kerava, Tuusula ja Järvenpää eli alue jolla on noin 1 103 000 asukasta Kuntaliiton tilastojen (www.kunnat.fi) mukaan. Tutkimusraportin tekstistä ei suoraan selvinnyt mitä vajaa kolmannes tarkoittaa, mutta oletan että se on noin 30 %.

Jotta saisimme selville maakuntien osuuden, meidän pitää jatkaa selvittelyä hieman.

Ensiksi, tuo "lähialue" on aika suppeasti määritelty ja tuskin voidaan väittää että kaikki sen ulkopuolella on puhtaasti "maakuntaa". Otetaan siis mukaan koko Uudenmaan ja Itä-Uudenmaan alue, jonka väestö on noin 1 468 000. Tästä lähialue on siis lähes tasan 75 %. Jos siis skaalataan tuo 30 % matkustajaosuus kertoimella 100/75 = 1.33, saadaan hypoteettinen matkustajaosuus Uudenmaan ja Itä-Uudenmaan alueelle -- olettaen että lentomatkustus on yhtä yleistä koko alueella (ei varmaankaan ole, mutta tällä saadaan varovaisuuden periaatteen mukaan pienennettyä jäljelle jäävää "maakuntien" osuutta, mikä on tarpeen argumenttini osoittamiseksi). Tulokseksi tulee 40 %.

Toiseksi, ulkomaisten transit-matkustajien osuus on ongelmallinen. Tutkimuksessa tehtiin perusoletus, että transit-matkustajien osuus on 20 %. Siksi tästä ei voi olla varmaa tietoa.

Jos kuitenkin lasketaan näiden lukujen perusteella 40 % + 20 % = 60 %, niin jäljelle jäisi 40 % "maakuntien" osuudeksi. Tämä olisi sama kuin Uudenmaan ja Itä-Uudenmaan yhteenlaskettu osuus. Vasta jos transit-matkustajia olisi lähemmäs 30 %, päästäisiin tilanteeseen, jossa maakunnista tulisi vain 1/3 ulkomaan lentomatkustajista. Mutta silti se olisi suurempi tai ainakin yhtäsuuri matkustajamäärä kuin mitä lentoaseman lähialueelta kertyy.

Näitä lukuja katsellessa ei voi mitenkään uskottavasti väittää, että "maakuntien" generoima lentoliikenne olisi merkityksetöntä Helsinki-Vantaan kannalta. On totta, että se muodostuu useista pienistä puroista, onhan Helsinki itsessään maan suurin kaupunkiseutu, mutta kun otetaan huomioon, että lentoaseman lähialueen asukasluku on maan asukasluvusta noin 21 % (Uudenmaan ja Itä-Uudenmaan noin 28 %), nähdään että vaikka Helsingistä matkustetaan ulkomaille jonkin verran useammin kuin muualta, ei ero ole mitenkään äärimmäisen dramaattinen verrattuna väestöosuuksiin (n. 21 % generoi n. 30 % matkoista tai n. 28 % generoi alle 40 % matkoista), hieman vinoutunut vain.

Itse asiassa lentoyhteyksien hyvä tarjonta itsessään ruokkii kysyntää. Jos 30 min - 1 tunnin ajomatkan päästä pääsee lentokoneella suoraan Kanarialle tai kaukoitään, niin jokseenkin useammin kai sitä tulee lähdettyä kuin jostain Kainuun perukoilta, mistä saa matkustaa päivän maata pitkin ennen kuin pääsee edes koneeseen (tai sitten maksaa itsensä kipeäksi liittymälennosta) ja saman toiseen suuntaan kotimatkalla. Mutta ei se tarkoita sitä, ettekö myös sieltä Kainuun perukoilta matkustettaisi tai etteikö sieltä tarvittaisi kunnon yhteyksiä Vantaan lentoasemalle.




> Valtaosa kansainvälisesti toimivista yrityksistä on sijoittanut päätoimipaikkansa Helsingin seudulle ja alueen väestö on keskimääräistä hyvätuloisempaa, joiden perusteella ymmärtäisin tämän painotuksen.


Tässä nyt yritetään ennakkoluuloja perustella tilastoilla. Varsin monella firmalla on toimintaa ympäri Suomea vaikka pääkonttori olisi Helsingissä. Ei vain pääkonttorista matkusteta vaan muualtakin. Trendi on sitäpaitsi, että nykyään eniten matkustavien joukossa on entistä enemmän korkean osaamisen suorittajatason henkilöitä, esim. paperikoneiden huoltomiehiä ja vastaavia, jotka reissaavat ympäri eri mantereita ratkaisemassa asiakkaiden ongelmia. Tällaiset henkilöt eivät välttämättä asu Helsingin seudulla.

Ei pidä myöskään unohtaa, että esim. Tampereella on vahva ja kansainvälisesti merkittävä konepajateollisuuden klusteri, Jyväskylässä esim. paperiteollisuuteen littyvää klusteroitumista ja Oulussa varsin vahva IT- ja elektoniikkaklusteri. Bio-osaamistakin on ainakin Turussa, Tampereella, Oulussa ja Kuopiossa. Kaikki nämä tarvitsevat kansainvälisiä yhteyksiä.

On ihan huuhaata kuvitella, että Helsinki olisi joku portinvartija, jossa kaikki Suomen kansainvälisyys asuisi, varsinkaan näinä internetin, EU:n ja globaalitalouden aikoina. "Maakunnista" asioidaan nykyään suoraan maailmalle ilman mitään kummia komplekseja omasta merkityksettömyydestä. Eikä ulkomaillakaan kukaan koe sellaista omituisena. Ainoastaan Helsingissä tapaa näkemystä, että muu Suomi (="maakunnat") ovat ihan takapajulaa ja kehitysaluetta kaikki tyynni.




> Jos maakunnista olisi todellista kysyntää ulkomaanlennoille, niin niitä myös sieltä lennettäisiin suorina. Tampereellahan tämä hyvin näkyy. Finnair voi keskittyä palvelemaan Helsinkiä ja Eurooppa-Aasia -yhteyksiä, muut yhtiöt hoitaisivat taas yhteydet maakunnista maailmalle hubiensa kautta. Helsingin ja maakuntien välistä lentoliikennekysyntää ja heitä, jotka haluavat vaihtaa Helsingistä ulkomaille, palvelee Finncomm pienillä potkurikoneillaan ja vilkkaimmilla yhteyksillä myös muita kaupallisen kysynnän perusteella toimivia operaattoreita.


Jälleen huuhaata, osittain. Tampereella on kyllä suoria ulkomaanyhteyksiä Ryanairin suosiollisella avustuksella, kun Ryanair katsoo missä on kysyntää, jota muut eivät palvele. Mutta vuosikausia Finnairin politiikka oli (ja on kyllä edelleenkin), että kerätään "maakunnista" matkustajat isommaksi joukoksi ja lennätetään Vantaalta eteenpäin. Hubi-ajattelu on Finnairin kannalta järkevää, mutta "maakuntien" kannalta ei välttämättä niinkään. Huono palvelu on tarjonnut mahdollisuuden SAS-ryhmälle saada kohtuullisen vahva jalansija ainakin Tampereella, Turussa ja kaiketi myös Vaasassa (?). Ouluakin yrittivät saada, mutta kun se on Finnairin kultahammas, niin eivät onnistuneet -- ja nyttemmin kilpailevatkin suoraan Oulu-Helsinki -reitillä eivätkä niinkään tosikseen syöttämällä Oulusta Tukholmaan tai Kööpenhaminaan.

Yhtäkaikki, kilpailu on terve tilanne, koska se pitää pahimmat ylilyönnit kurissa. Aasian-liikenteen kasvu on toki auttanut Finnairin saavuttamaan aseman, jossa se ei ole enää yhtä riippuvainen pelkästä kotimaasta kertyvästä liikenteestä, mutta siltikään Finnairin etu ei ole tieten tahtoen luovuttaa markkinaosuutta ulkomaisille yhtiöille. (Ja sittenpähän olisimme taas monopolitilanteessa ja huonontuvien palvelujen kierteessä.) Finnair on kuitenkin edelleen varsin riippuvainen "maakuntien" matkustajista eikä Helsinki ole sellainen kultakaivos jolla voisi yksin elää, ei Finnair eikä Helsinki-Vantaa.

Ilman "maakuntien" matkustajavirtaa Helsinki-Vantaa olisi itse vain yksi maakuntakenttä ilman hubi-statusta ja syöttäisi matkustajia isommille kentille naapurimaihin. Ehkä se olisi vähän isompi kuin muut kentät Suomessa, kun kerran Helsinki on vähän muita isompi kaupunki, mutta nykyinen loistokas, suorastaan maharadzamainen terminaalipalatsi tungoksineen, kauppoineen ja reittiverkostoineen on tullut mahdolliseksi vain (lähes) koko Suomen matkustajavirtojen kanavoinnilla Vantaan kautta. Siksi syöttöyhteyksiin "maakunnista" ei pitäisi suhtautua väheksyen. Eikä Finnair niin teekään, pääosin. Vain joidenkin helsinkiläisten on vaikea itsetärkeydeltään nähdä tätä kokonaisuutta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> On totta, että se muodostuu useista pienistä puroista, onhan Helsinki itsessään maan suurin kaupunkiseutu, mutta kun otetaan huomioon, että lentoaseman lähialueen asukasluku on maan asukasluvusta noin 21 % (Uudenmaan ja Itä-Uudenmaan noin 28 %), nähdään että vaikka Helsingistä matkustetaan ulkomaille jonkin verran useammin kuin muualta, ei ero ole mitenkään äärimmäisen dramaattinen verrattuna väestöosuuksiin (n. 21 % generoi n. 30 % matkoista tai n. 28 % generoi alle 40 % matkoista), hieman vinoutunut vain.
> 
> Itse asiassa lentoyhteyksien hyvä tarjonta itsessään ruokkii kysyntää.


Tuota noin... Pakko korjata omia laskelmia, kun näemmä tuli alkeellinen prosenttilogiikkavirhe tässä kohdassa.

Tuo 28 % generoi alle/noin 40 % matkoista sinänsä pitää paikkansa, mutta koska mukana matkustajissa vaan ei väestössä ovat myös ulkomaiset transit-matkustajat, niin tämän vastapainona jäljelle jäävät 72 % generoivat myös noin 40 % matkoista. Tai jos skaalataan 100/80 = 1.25:llä, jotta saadaan 20 % transit-matkustajaosuus pois, voidaan sanoa että Uudenmaan ja Itä-Uudenmaan 28 % väestöstä generoi "kotimaisesta" ulkomaanliikenteestä 50 % ja sen toisen 50 % generoi jäljelle jäänyt 72 % väestöosuus eli muu Suomi.

Toisin sanoen, lentomatkustuksen vinoutuneisuus Helsingin seudun suuntaan näyttää ilmeiseltä (tosin varmaan osittain johtuu lentoyhteyksien hyvästä tarjonnasta). Tältä osin siis on syytä korjata tulkintaa.

Johtopäätökseen tämä ei kuitenkaan vaikuta. Ainakin tähän kyseiseen tutkimukseen sekä allekirjoittaneen tähän varsin epätieteelliseen analyysiin perustuen kotimaasta syntyvän Helsinki-Vantaan kautta kanavoituvan lentomatkustuksen kokonaisuudesta otaksuttavasti melko tarkkaan puolet syntyy Helsingin seudulta (niin laajasti ymmärrettynä kuin sen voi ymmärtää) ja puolet muualta. Tämä ei tee muualta syntyvästä matkustuksesta millään muotoa marginaalista tai ei-tärkeää osaa kysynnän kokonaisvolyymistä.

Sen verran epätarkkuutta tässä on, että jos jakauma ei ole tasan fifty/fifty, niin sitten todennäköisesti Helsingin osuus on pienempi ja muun Suomen osuus suurempi. Tämä johtuen juuri tuosta väestöskaalauskertoimesta 1.33, jolla pyrittiin varovaisuuden periaatteen mukaan approksimoimaan Uudenmaan ja Itä-Uudenmaan osuutta.

Jos jollakulla on parempi tapa järkeillä tätä (tai parempia tilastoja käytössä), niin toivotan sellaiset yritykset lämpimästi tervetulleiksi.  :Smile:

----------


## LateZ

Ainakin tänne jo Anteron linkittämässä tutkimuksessa haastatteluun osuneista vajaa kolmannes oli tulossa/menossa pk-seudulle tai ympäristökuntiin. Lukema kuulostaa aika järkevältä, varmaankin pk-seudulta käsin matkustetaan lentäen ulkomaille jonkin verran enemmän kuin maassa keskimäärin. Ei kuitenkaan radikaaleja eroja muodostu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ainakin tänne jo Anteron linkittämässä tutkimuksessa haastatteluun osuneista vajaa kolmannes oli tulossa/menossa pk-seudulle tai ympäristökuntiin. Lukema kuulostaa aika järkevältä, varmaankin pk-seudulta käsin matkustetaan lentäen ulkomaille jonkin verran enemmän kuin maassa keskimäärin. Ei kuitenkaan radikaaleja eroja muodostu.


Kuulostaa uskottavalta, ei vaan sattunut silmiin minulla.

Oma numeronpyöritykseni keskittyi osoittamaan, että ei se ainakaan 2/3 voi olla kuten väitettiin vaikka lukuja miten pyörittelisi.

Tosin näitä pohdiskellessa iski jälleen epätoivo siitä, että Suomesta on tosi hankala saada sellaisia tilastoja, joissa alueiden todelliset luonteet nousisivat esille. Jos kaikkea tarkastellaan vain Helsinki vs. muu Suomi, niin keskiarvot muun Suomen osalta antavat ihan väärän kuvan. Tosiasiassa siellä on suuria kaupunkeja (missä laadullisesti eletään hyvin samankaltaista elämää kuin Helsingissä), suurten kaupunkien ympäristökuntia (jotka muistuttavat Espoota tai ehkä Nurmijärveä), pieniä kaupunkeja sekä haja-asutusaluetta. Kun nämä vedetään yhteen tilastoissa, syntyy yhtä harmaata massaa, josta ei saa enää mitään tolkkua.

Hallinnolliset rajat ja työssäkäynti- ja asiointialueiden rajat eivät ole yhdenmukaiset ja toisaalta vaihtelevat vähän sen mukaan mistä aihepiiristä puhutaan. Kaikkein vaikein on tuo pakeneva käsite Helsingin seutu (tai "pääkaupunkiseutu"). Sen raja voidaan tarkoituksesta riippuen vetää vähän mihin sattuu. Esim. kuuluuko Lahti Helsingin seutuun vai ei? Työssä käydään kyllä, asioinnista yleisemmin en osaa sanoa. Maakunta puolestaan on Päijät-Häme ja kyseessä on selkeästi oma kaupunkinsa (vieläpä yksi Suomen suurimmista), mutta siellä ei ole omaa lentokenttää, joten voisi väittää että se on Helsinki-Vantaan lähialueita. Toisaalta ei kuitenkaan välttämättä voi väittää, että Helsingin seudun suurempi BKT per capita heijastelisi poikkeuksellisen suurta hyvinvointia juuri Lahden suunnalla, kun kerran Lahti on eri maakuntaakin ja tilastoidaan erikseen.

----------


## kemkim

> Siksi syöttöyhteyksiin "maakunnista" ei pitäisi suhtautua väheksyen. Eikä Finnair niin teekään, pääosin. Vain joidenkin helsinkiläisten on vaikea itsetärkeydeltään nähdä tätä kokonaisuutta.


Jos syöttöyhteydet olisivat Finnairille tärkeitä, se lentäisi ne itse. Vaan eipä lennä suurinta osaa, vaan on luovuttanut heikosti tuottavat yhteydet Finncommille ja muille firmoille. Nykyisin Finnair on kiinnostunut lähinnä kansainvälisistä yhteyksistä ja muutamasta tuottoisimmasta kotimaanreitistä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos syöttöyhteydet olisivat Finnairille tärkeitä, se lentäisi ne itse.


Tämä tuskin pitää paikkaansa. Kaikki syöttöyhteydet ovat Finnairille itsestäänselvästi tärkeitä, mutta tärkeää nimenomaan ei ole, että Finnair liikennöisi niitä itse. On parempi ulkoistaa toiminto, jota ei ole erityisen hyödyllistä tehdä itse. Finnair ja Finncomm ovat vahvassa symbioosissa.

Lisäksi Finnair lentää itse erittäin paljon syöttöyhteyksiä, mutta ei kotimaassa. Embraer-koneet nimenomaan hankittiin Aasian liikenteen syöttöyhteyksille keskisuurista Euroopan kaupungeista; niistä, joilla voi kilpailla rautatiesyöttöyhteyksien kanssa paikallisiin isoihin hubeihin. Toisin sanoen esimerkiksi Bernistä on helpompaa lentää Helsinkiin, jossa vaihtaa Aasian koneeseen kuin mennä junalla Frankfurtiin Aasian lennolle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kaikki syöttöyhteydet ovat Finnairille itsestäänselvästi tärkeitä, mutta tärkeää nimenomaan ei ole, että Finnair liikennöisi niitä itse. On parempi ulkoistaa toiminto, jota ei ole erityisen hyödyllistä tehdä itse. Finnair ja Finncomm ovat vahvassa symbioosissa.


Juuri näin. Finnairille on tärkeää saada kaikki matkustajat, mitkä se vain suinkin voi saada, mutta yhtiön oma kustannusrakenne ei kykene hoitamaan syöttöliikennettä kannattavasti. Finncommilla on kevyt organisaatio ja sen mukainen kustannusrakenne, joten se kykenee tähän paremmin kuin Finnair. Toisaalta jos Finnair saisi samat matkustajat junakyydillä, niin se olisi ihan yhtä tyytyväinen. Se mikä ei tule kyseeseen olisi sanoa, että "nuo matkustajat lentäkööt vaikka muilla yhtiöllä, evvk" -- sillä tavalla menetetään liikevaihtoa. Jokainen lisämatkustaja Helsingin hubiin tukee Euroopan tai kaukoreittien reittiverkostoa omalta osaltaan.

----------


## Assamies

Marja-rata:
Taitaa hanke nyt lykkäytyä ainakin parilla vuodella... RHK:lla on nyt melko monta rautaa ahjossa.

Ainakin tähän asti varmaan VR:n pikajunayhteyksien "keskittäminen" Tikkurilaan pysähtyviksi muutti paljon asioita parempaan päin. Tämä vain vaatimaton oma näkemykseni. Marja-radan tarpeellisuudesta taikka kiireellisyydestä en kykene oikein eksaktisti mitään luonnehtia.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Hyvää on ainakin se, että Vuokatti-Valtimo raideyhteyttä ollaan jo pikaisesti kohentamassa. Sillä asialla alkoikin jo olla tulinen kiire...  :Tongue:

----------


## kouvo

> Lentämistä olisi muutenkin vähennettävä, niin lentoaseman kautta radan vetäminen olisi hukkaanheitettyä rahaa pitkällä tähtäimellä. Kehärata sentään hoitaa myös Itä-Vantaan ja Länsi-Vantaan yhdistämisen nopealla liikenneyhteydellä ja tarjoaa samalla vaihdottomat yhteydet Helsingin keskustaan sekä liikenneyhteydet uusiin lähiöihin. Kun lentäminen radikaalisti vähenee, se ei jää missään tapauksessa turhaksi, kuten pelkästään lentoasemaa varten rakennettu kaukoliikenteen rata jäisi.


Lentämistä on todellakin vähennettävä. Väittäisin että n. 30 vuoden päästä viimeistään lentoliikenteen määrä (varsinkin Euroopan sisäisillä reiteillä) on romahtanut. Tämän valistuneen olettamuksen perusteella Hki-Vantaan laajennuksilta, ja sitä kautta Viinikkalan aseman rakentamiselta, ja sitä kautta yhdeltä merkittävältä tälläkin foorumilla käytetyltä kehäradan rakentamista puoltavalta perustelulta putoaa pohja pois.

Toisaalta myös nykyisenkaltainen henkilöautoilu tulee vähenemään (jos ei vapaaehtoisesti, niin pakkokeinoin) ja junaliikenteen volyymi kasvaa. Näin ollen maakunnista Helsinkiin tarvitaan lisää raidekapasiteettia, mikä osaltaan puoltaa pääradan lisäraiteiden rakentamista lentokentän kautta. Vantaan ja ylipäätänsä koko pääkaupunkiseudun poikittaiset yhteydet kannattaa toteuttaa kevyemmillä, tiheämmin rakennetuilla ja paremman palvelutason tarjoavilla kevytraideratkaisuilla. 

Mitä tulee kehäradan "mahdollistamaan" uudisrakentamiseen, niin todettakoon että Tuusulan-Keravan välimaastossa on varmasti vähintään samanverran lääniä vapaana kyseiseen tarkoitukseen joka voi puolestaan tukeutua pääradan lentokenttäoikaisuun. 

Viimeistään n. 30 vuoden kuluttua liityntälennot Etelä- ja Keski-Suomesta Hki-Vantaalle ovat käytännössä loppuneet. Todennäköisesti Suomessa ei Hki-Vantaan lisäksi juurikaan muualta merkittävästi lentotoimintaa harjoiteta. Tämä seikka korostaa entisestään pääradan lentokenttälinjauksen hyötyjä kehärataan nähden.

----------


## Fiss

Helsingin sanomat kirjoittaa, että Lentoaseman juna-asema ehkä sijoitetaankin suoraan terminaalin alle. Linkki lehtijuttuun.

Jutusta ei selviä kuka tämän "uuden" idean on tuonut esiin mutta syynä olisi säästäminen maanpäällisissä rakenteissa. Sinne terminaalin alle se asema olisi mielestäni pitänyt sijoittaa heti aluksi. Säästösyy kuulostaa lähinnä koomiselta. Onko aikaisemmin ollut olemassa jokin syy sijoittaa asema kauemmas terminaalista?




> Ilmailulaitos Finavia ja Ratahallintokeskus pyörittelevät suunnitelmia, joiden mukaan rakennettavan kehäradan asema lentokentällä tulisikin suoraan terminaalien alle. Näin 30 metrin syvyydellä sijaitsevalta asemalta pääsisi terminaaleihin suoraan rullaportaita pitkin.





> Finavia maksaa Helsinki-Vantaan juna-aseman kustannukset eli noin 30 miljoonaa euroa. Koko kehäradan kustannukset ovat turvonneet, ja nyt niitä karsitaan. Vantaan Sanomat uutisoi keskiviikkona, että myös Helsinki-Vantaan juna-aseman kuluja karsitaan. Aseman sijoittaminen lähemmäs terminaaleja säästää rahaa, kun kalliit maanpäälliset rakennelmat jäävät pois.

----------


## Ertsu

Päärataa ei tietääkseni siirretä, vaan jää nykyiselle paikalleen. Olihan siitä jossain juttua, että kaukojunat eivät mahdu kehäradalle, tai pikemminkin sen laitureille.

----------


## kemkim

> Päärataa ei tietääkseni siirretä, vaan jää nykyiselle paikalleen. Olihan siitä jossain juttua, että kaukojunat eivät mahdu kehäradalle, tai pikemminkin sen laitureille.


Kehäradalle ei toki kaukojunia laitettaisi, vaan Pasilasta Keravalle tehtäisiin uusi rata suoraa linjausta pitkin tunnelissa.

----------


## vristo

> Helsingin sanomat kirjoittaa, että Lentoaseman juna-asema ehkä sijoitetaankin suoraan terminaalin alle. Linkki lehtijuttuun. 
> 
> Jutusta ei selviä kuka tämän "uuden" idean on tuonut esiin mutta syynä olisi säästäminen maanpäällisissä rakenteissa. Sinne terminaalin alle se asema olisi mielestäni pitänyt sijoittaa heti aluksi. Säästösyy kuulostaa lähinnä koomiselta. Onko aikaisemmin ollut olemassa jokin syy sijoittaa asema kauemmas terminaalista?


Täytyy myöntää, että itseänikin hieman huvittaa päättajien aivoitukset ja oivallukset ajoittain:

Päättäjä 1:"Hei, nyt mä keksin: laitetaankin sen kehäradan lentokentän asema sen lentokentän alle!"

Päättäjä 2:"Tarviiko sitä nyt? Kyllähän ne sieltä pysäköintilaitoksestakin jaksaa kävellä. Onhan sekin lentokenttää. Hittoako meidan tarvitsee niitä matkustajia alkaa nuoleskelemaan. Mutta toisaalta, voishan se olla ihan siistiä."

Päättäjä 1:"Joo, pääsis lentokenttäjunalla ihan lentokentälle saakka. Miten kätevää olis ja säästyy vielä rahaakin!"

----------


## Jykke

> Toivottavasti osaavat varautua aseman rakentamisessa pääradan siirtoa ajatellen tulevaisuudessa. Mieluiten mahdollisimman läheisessä tulevaisuudessa.


Kirjoitin hiukan epäselvästi. Eikkä siis kehäradan maanalaisella lentoaseman pysäkillä osaisivat varautua siihen että saman aseman yhteyteen voitaisiin rakentaa pääradan junia varten omat laiturit.

----------


## late-

> Onko aikaisemmin ollut olemassa jokin syy sijoittaa asema kauemmas terminaalista?


Tässä tulee ihan piruuden puitteissa mieleen, että syy voisi olla valtion määräämä Finavian maksuosuus. Kun kyseessä ovat omat rahat, suhtautuminen hankkeeseen saattaa muuttua kummasti.

----------


## kemkim

> Tässä tulee ihan piruuden puitteissa mieleen, että syy voisi olla valtion määräämä Finavian maksuosuus. Kun kyseessä ovat omat rahat, suhtautuminen hankkeeseen saattaa muuttua kummasti.


Mitä kauempana asema on terminaaleista, sitä enemmän Finavia saa pysäköintimaksutuloja, kun ihmiset eivät käytä junaa tarpeeksi.

----------


## Jussi

> Mitä kauempana asema on terminaaleista, sitä enemmän Finavia saa pysäköintimaksutuloja, kun ihmiset eivät käytä junaa tarpeeksi.


Toisaalta jos lähijunayhteys lentokentälle on hyvä, osa niistä matkustajista jotka muuten kulkisivat koko matkan vaikka Ouluun junalla saattavatkin mennä lentämällä. Finavian päätarkoituksena kai ainakin pitäisi olla lentoasemien ylläpito, eikä pysäköintilaitoksen...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ylen aikaisen uutiset tietää kertoa näin:

Kaukojunilla Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman alle

Olemmehan toki keskustelleet täällä asiasta pitkään, mutta nyt on Liikenneministeriössä tajuttu jopa laittaa työryhmä asiaa [pääradan siirtoa] selvittämään.

----------


## vristo

Taitaa taas Ylen Aikaisen uutistoimittajilla olla hieman asiantuntemus "kohdallaan":




> Kaukojunilla Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman alle
> 07.05.2008
> 
> Liikenneministeriö ryhtyy selvittämään junaliikenneyhteyden rakentamista Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle. 
> 
> Ministeriö on asettanut kaksi työryhmää valmistelemaan lento- ja kaukojunaliikenteen yhteensovittamista.
> 
> *YTV:n vetämän työryhmän tehtävä on selvittää ratayhteys Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle.* Toinen työryhmä tutkii puolestaan miten pääradan siirto lentoaseman alle voitaisiin tehdä.
> 
> YTV-työryhmän on tarkoitus saada työnsä valmiiksi ennen joulua ja päärata-ryhmän ensi keväänä.


Eikös Tikkurilasta alkava kehärata ole jo selvitetty ja rakennustöiden ole määrä alkaa jo ensi vuonna? Vai, mitä tämä uutinen tarkoittaa?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eikös Tikkurilasta alkava kehärata ole jo selvitetty ja rakennustöiden ole määrä alkaa jo ensi vuonna? Vai, mitä tämä uutinen tarkoittaa?


Taitaa tarkoittaa, että työryhmältä menee puoli vuotta selvittää, miten kaukojunat saadaan Tikkurilasta Kehäradalle.

----------


## vristo

> Taitaa tarkoittaa, että työryhmältä menee puoli vuotta selvittää, miten kaukojunat saadaan Tikkurilasta Kehäradalle.


Jaa, että kaukojunat tulisivat kehäradalle välille Tikkurila-Lentoasema? Mites siitä sitten eteenpäin? Vaiko, että kehäradalle tulisi sille välille useampia kuin 2 raidetta?

----------


## kouvo

> ..., miten kaukojunat saadaan Tikkurilasta Kehäradalle.


Ei mitenkään, ainakaan taloudellisesti/liikenteellisesti kannattavalla tavalla. Eli näiltä osin täysin 0-selvitys.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Taitaa tarkoittaa, että työryhmältä menee puoli vuotta selvittää, miten kaukojunat saadaan Tikkurilasta Kehäradalle.


Mielenkiintoinen asetelma. Ehkä ministeriössä on lopultakin tajuttu, että kaukojunaliikenteen ja lentoliikenteen yhteensovittaminen on asia, jota ei voi nykytilanteessa jättää kylmästi tutkimatta.

Kaksi erillistä (kilpailevaa?) työryhmää, joista toista vetää YTV, kuulostaa erikoiselta. Jos pääratatyöryhmän asiantuntemus on kohdallaan, sieltä pitäisi aikanaan tulla selvitys, jonka mukaan pääradan vienti lentoasemalle onnistuu ja maksaa xxx M. YTV:n selvitys todennäköisesti lähtee siitä, että kehärata on jo luvattu (=uponnut kustannus), ja yrittää sovittaa kaukojunat siihen. Tästä kuitenkin tullee suboptimaalinen kaukojunaliikenteen kannalta, joten asetelma saattaa loppuvertailussa olla kannattaako tehdä huonoa halvalla vai kerralla kunnollinen ja hieman kalliimpi kaukojunayhteys.

Lopputulema jäänee arvailujen varaan:

1) Rakennetaan sekä kehärata ja päärata lentoasemalle, vaikka maksaa maltaita.
2) Päärata lentoasemalle tulisi liian kalliiksi ja kehärata on jo poliittisesti luvattu, joten siirretään kaukojunat kehäradalle, vaikka se onkin huono ratkaisu.
3) Molempiin ei ole varaa, joten rakennetaan vain kehärata, mutta ei siirretä kaukojunaliikennettä sinne, koska se ei olisi toimiva ratkaisu.
4) Molempiin ei ole varaa, joten rakennetaan vain päärata lentoasemalle ja perutaan kehärata poliittisista lupauksista huolimatta (tehdään esim. ratikka sen sijaan).
5) Asetelma on päättäjille niin sekava ja erilaisten intressien kyllästämä, että lykätään kumpaakin hanketta.

Minusta vaihtoehto 4 kuulostaa tervejärkisimmältä. Vaihtoehto 1 olisi vähän suurellinen, mutta jos rahaa riittää tuhlattavaksi, niin kaikki saisivat haluamansa. Vaihtoehdot 2 tai 5 olisivat tyypillinen suomalainen kompromissi, ja vaihtoehto 3 olisi aika uskallettua sillä evidenssillä minkä nämä selvitykset tuottanevat.

Eihän sitä vielä muuten tiedä minkä tason investoinnit kehäradan pitkiin tunneleihin tarvittaisiin jotta sinne saadaan kaukojunat mukaan. Voihan olla että erillinen pääradan siirto lentoasemalle + kehärata tulisi silti halvemmaksi...? Viimeistään H/K-tarkastelu paljastanee kehäradan kaukojunat valkoiseksi elefantiksi. Veikkaisin kuitenkin, että tässä yhteydessä herää myös kysymyksiä koko kehäradan linjauksen järkevyydestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lopputulema jäänee arvailujen varaan:..


No arvataan sitten lisää.

Entäpä, jos sisäpiireissä onkin huomattu, että eihän Marjarataa saada tällä sovitulla hinnalla kumminkaan syntymään. Joten täytyy keksiä poliittisesti korrekti tapa perääntyä.

Ensimmäinen vaihe oli suuri oivallus siitä, että lentoaseman rautatieasema voikin sijaita terminaalin, ei pysäköintialueen alla. Ja samalla luontevasti saatiin yksi kakunjakaja myös maksamaan asemasta.

Seuraavaksi todetaan, ettei ole ylipäätään kovin järkevää rakentaa metsään 8 km:n tunnelia. Ensin tunnelia lyhennetään, sitten on jo pienempi asia poistaa se tarpeettomana kokonaan.

Sen jälkeen huomataan että pääradalta etelästä kentälle kaartuva rata on vähän hölmö, fiksumpaa on että rata tulee pohjoisesta ja saman tien se voi jatkua etelään, kun siinä on noita Pietarin yhteyden hyötyjäkin.

Ja kas, päädytäänkin siihen, että tehdään Marjarataa vain Kivistön uudelle maankäytölle ja pannaan päärata kentän kautta. Tämän ratkaisun hyödyksi lasketaan vielä se, että yhteiskunta säästää miljardi euroa, koska ei tarvitse rakentaa metroa lentokentälle. Hankkeelle lasketaan tämä huomioon ottaen HK-suhteeksi noin 3,5 ja todetaan, että vot, näin tehdään.

Vantaallakin kilistellään maljoja, kun jostain Asolan kautta kiertävän radan sijaan saadaan Vantaa liitetyksi Suomen napaan, jonne pääsee kaikkialta Suomesta sekä maailmalta, mukaanlukien Helsingistäkin peräti kolmea junarataa!

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No arvataan sitten lisää.


Uskottavan kuuloinen skenaario. Ja jos näin menee, niin periaatteessa kai kaikki voisivat olla tyytyväisiä.

Tosin tulee mieleen, että eikö olisi helpompaa vain muuttaa suunnitelmia ja tunnustaa, että parempihan tuo noin olisi? Onko kasvojen säilyttäminen hinnalla millä hyvänsä niin tärkeää Suomessa? Olisi joskus virkistävää kuulla virkamiehen tai poliitikon myöntävän avoimesti, että on muuttanut kantaansa uusien ajatusten edessä ja että oli aikaisemmin väärässä. Vaikka toisaalta virkamiehen kai on vaikea myöntään vaihtaneensa mielipidettä, kun teoriassa virkamiehellä ei ole mielipidettä vaan hän vain toteuttaa poliittisten päättäjien tahtoa...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko kasvojen säilyttäminen hinnalla millä hyvänsä niin tärkeää Suomessa?


On. Se maksaa yhteiskunnalle eli meille kansalaisille mljardeja ja lisäksi tekee elämämme turhan päiten kurjemmaksi kuin olisi tarpeen.




> Olisi joskus virkistävää kuulla virkamiehen tai poliitikon myöntävän avoimesti, että on muuttanut kantaansa uusien ajatusten edessä ja että oli aikaisemmin väärässä.


Juhani Tervala LVM:stä myönsi avoimesti olleensa väärässä Kemijärven yöjuna-asiassa. Muita esimerkkejä en osaa sanoa.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Juhani Tervala LVM:stä myönsi avoimesti olleensa väärässä Kemijärven yöjuna-asiassa. Muita esimerkkejä en osaa sanoa.


Tervalahan noin yleensäkkin on aina väärässä tai ei tiedä/ymmärrä käsiteltävästä asiasta yhtään mitään. Ainakin tällaisen kuvan hän itsestään antaa esiintyessään julkisuudessa.

----------


## teme

Vantaa on nyt sitten herännyt oikorataan:



> Vantaa haluaa pääradan kulkemaan lentokentälle
> 20.05.2008
> 
> Vantaa haluaa ohjata pääradan kulkemaan lentokentän kautta.
> 
> Uusi linjaus helpottaisi kaupunginhallituksen mukaan pääradan tukkoisuutta ja parantaisi eri liikennemuotojen yhteistyötä.
> 
> Kaupunginhallitus otti eilen kantaa Ratahallintokeskuksen esiselvitykseen Pietarin ja Helsingin välisestä ratayhteydestä.
> 
> ...


http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...d=Content5370C
Tikkurila on toki hankala, mutta vanhana korsolaisena en kertakaikkiaan ymmärrä mistä ihmeen ahtaudesta on kysymys, itäpuolella rataa on rakentamaton kaistale jota olen aina luullut tilanvaraukseksi, eikä se länsipuolikaan niin kauhean haastava ole?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vantaa on nyt sitten herännyt oikorataan


Kannatan myös ulkopaikkakuntalaisena lämpimästi Vantaan aikeita tässä asiassa.

Tosin onko tässä kyseessä, että Vantaalla halutaan päärata lentoasemalle kehäradan lisäksi vai ollaanko vain Vantaalla vaivihkaa kääntämässä kelkkaa pääratahankkeen suuntaan? Houkutusta voisi olla, jos Vantaan ei tarvitsisi maksaa siitä itse mitään, kyseessä kun on ainakin omasta mielestäni valtakunnallinen hanke -- toisin kuin kehärata.

----------


## kemkim

> Tikkurila on toki hankala, mutta vanhana korsolaisena en kertakaikkiaan ymmärrä mistä ihmeen ahtaudesta on kysymys, itäpuolella rataa on rakentamaton kaistale jota olen aina luullut tilanvaraukseksi, eikä se länsipuolikaan niin kauhean haastava ole?


Kyllä sitä tilaa on ja tarvittaessa voidaan purkaa rakennuksia uuden radan tieltä, kuten Lahden oikoradankin tapauksessa tehtiin. Kunhan vastaavat toimistotilat tai asuintalot rakennetaan muualle, niin en näe tässä ongelmaa. Uusien rautateiden rakentaminen on ympäristösyistä sen verran tärkeää, että yhdyskuntarakenne voi vähän joustaa sen tieltä. Jospa rakennettaisiin pääradalle 5. raide pala palalta? Kai kohtuullisen pituisista lisäraiteista olisi hyötyä sellaisnaankin, vaikkakaan koko matkalla rata ei olisi lisäraiteinen?

----------


## Teme444

> Tampereelle on yleisesti ottaen tullut todella vähän valtion investointeja. Pirkkalan lentoasemankin Tampereen kaupunki rakensi itse 1970-luvulla ja valtio maksoi kunhan jaksoi. Sama resepti toistuu vuosikymmenestä toiseen samalla kun Helsingin seudulle visioidaan mahtipontisia suunnitelmia kuten länsimetro,


Josta valtion osuus on 30%, kuten yleesäkin vastaavissa hankkeissa. Vastaavan kokoluokan hankkeita vastaavalla valtion investoinella on toteutettu, työnalla sekä suunnittelupöydällä myös Tampereella.




> kehärata,


Lentokenttä ja sen ympärille rakentuneet asuin ja työpaikka alueet tarvitsisvat raideyhteyden. Kehärata lienee ehdotetuista se halvin. Nykyisessä muodossa en näe sitä parhaana.




> Vuosaaren satama


On Helsingin satama Oyn hanke, jota rahoittaa lähinnä kaupunki. Satama myös rahoittaa itse sataman lisäksi puolet alueen liikennejärjestelyistä, jotka olisi pitänyt toteuttaa ilman satamaakin.




> vaikka satamakapasiteettia olisi ollut muualla Suomessa valmiina ihan tarpeeksi


Ihan uteliaisuuttani kysyn, että missä sitä kapasiteettia olisi? Kas kun Vuosaaresta on tulossa kontti ja ro-ro-satama. Konttisatamia Suomessa on kaksi, Helsinki (Länsisatama) ja Kotka (Mussalo). Länsisatamassa loppuu kapasitetti ja siksi lisätilaa rakennetaan Vuosaareen. Musaloa laajennetaan kapasitettin loppumisen vuoksi heti kun lupa asiat on saatu kuntoon.

Stevecon avattua uudelleen Kotkan kantasataman ja siitäminen sinne liikenteen Haminan satamasta antaa kapasiteettiä Haminasta, mutta vaikka koko Haminan satama olisi käytetävissä, sen kapasiteetti ei riitä korvaamaan Sompasaaren ro-ro-liikennettä. Saatikka, että pystyisi vastaamaan kasvavan liikenteen tarpeeseen.

----------


## Walle

> Satama myös rahoittaa itse sataman lisäksi puolet alueen liikennejärjestelyistä, jotka olisi pitänyt toteuttaa ilman satamaakin.


Sataman liikenneyhteyksien kustannuksista, joita ei olisi tarvittu ilman satamaa, valtion osuus on puolet eli lähes 150 miljoonaa euroa.




> Ihan uteliaisuuttani kysyn, että missä sitä kapasiteettia olisi? Kas kun Vuosaaresta on tulossa kontti ja ro-ro-satama. Konttisatamia Suomessa on kaksi, Helsinki (Länsisatama) ja Kotka (Mussalo).


Kyllä konttisatamia on Suomessa enemmän kuin kaksi.

http://www.finnports.com/statistics....07&table_id=32

Suurimmat vuonna 2007

Kotka 570 881 
Helsinki 431 406
Hamina 195 292
Rauma 174 531
Hanko 47 820

Esim. Mussalon konttiterminaalin kapasiteetti on miljoona TEU:ta. Käytössä on siis vähän yli puolet. Ei ole mitenkään itsestään selvää ja luonnollista, että Suomen suurin konttisatama on Helsingissä. Parempi paikka olisi Turku tai Hanko minne Länsi-Euroopasta tulevat tavarat ehtisivät selvästi nopeammin kuin Helsinkiin.

----------


## Count

> Parempi paikka olisi Turku tai Hanko minne Länsi-Euroopasta tulevat tavarat ehtisivät selvästi nopeammin kuin Helsinkiin.


Umm... Turku, kenties, koska moottoritie on jo lähes valmis, mutta Hanko? Hanko? Ei se ole mikään etu että tavaran saa nopeasti rantaan, se pitää saada sieltä rannasta myös pois. 
Helsingin seudulla on lisäksi jo nyt suuria logistiikkakeskuksia johon tavaravirrat ovat nykyiselläänkin keskittyneet, joten olisi aika hullua ajattaa kuljetuksia toistasataa kilometriä maantietä pitkin varsin marginaalisen merimatka-ajansäästön takia. 
En tiedä, mutta veikkaisin että Hankolaiset ja vt25:n varrella asuvat eivät ole kovin ilahtuneita venäläisestä autonkuljetusrekkarallista, ja jos tähän kuplettiin vielä lisättäisiin vaikkapa puoli miljoonaa TEUta vuodessa kontteja niin saattaisi tulla RKP:n edustajille hiki vaatiessaan moottoritietä ja (vähintään) kaksiraiteista sähköistettyä rataa jne...

----------


## ultrix

> Umm... Turku, kenties, koska moottoritie on jo lähes valmis, mutta Hanko? Hanko? Ei se ole mikään etu että tavaran saa nopeasti rantaan, se pitää saada sieltä rannasta myös pois. 
> Helsingin seudulla on lisäksi jo nyt suuria logistiikkakeskuksia johon tavaravirrat ovat nykyiselläänkin keskittyneet, joten olisi aika hullua ajattaa kuljetuksia toistasataa kilometriä maantietä pitkin varsin marginaalisen merimatka-ajansäästön takia. 
> En tiedä, mutta veikkaisin että Hankolaiset ja vt25:n varrella asuvat eivät ole kovin ilahtuneita venäläisestä autonkuljetusrekkarallista.


Muista, että Hangon ja Helsingin välillä on myös rautatie. Hangosta saa tavaran raiteitse nopeasti Sisä-Suomeen Hyvinkään rataa pitkin, joka ymmärtääkseni saa lähivuosina sähköt.

----------


## Count

> Muista, että Hangon ja Helsingin välillä on myös rautatie. Hangosta saa tavaran raiteitse nopeasti Sisä-Suomeen Hyvinkään rataa pitkin, joka ymmärtääkseni saa lähivuosina sähköt.


Onhan sinne rautatie juu. Mutta miten sen kapasiteetti sitten riittäisi, sitä en osaa sanoa. Kuulostaisi hieman nirkkoiselta. Kumipyörillähän suurin osa eteenpäin lähtisi, sikäli kun tälläkin hetkellä leijonanosa satamien junaliikenteestä on paperia, puutavaraa ja metalliteollisuuden tuotteita. Toisinsanoen, vientituotteita eikä tuontitavaraa.

----------


## Walle

> Helsingin seudulla on lisäksi jo nyt suuria logistiikkakeskuksia johon tavaravirrat ovat nykyiselläänkin keskittyneet, joten olisi aika hullua ajattaa kuljetuksia toistasataa kilometriä maantietä pitkin varsin marginaalisen merimatka-ajansäästön takia.


Tarkoitin sitä, jos logistiikkakeskuksia ja tavaravirtoja alettaisiin järjestellä puhtaalta pöydältä, olisi Turku parempi vaihtoehto kuin Helsinki. Mutta ei tietenkään enää ole mitään mieltä siirtää toimintoja väkisin toiseen paikkaan. Sen sijaan hidas muutos on mahdollinen.

Muissa Euroopan maissa on yleensä yksi selvästi suurin satama (pois luettuna öljysatamat). Ruotsissa Göteborg, Tanskassa Århus, Saksassa Hampuri jne. Suomessa taas resurssit on hajautettu aluepoliittisin perustein pariinkymmeneen pieneen ja keskikokoiseen satamaan. Olisi kannattanut keskittyä vain muutamaan, esim. juuri Turkuun, Helsinkiin ja Kotkaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kehärata (lykätty vuosia, Vantaa maksaa 34%)nyt on oma lukunsa ja itse pidän hanketta järkevänä, mielestäni se palvelee montaa tarkoitusta samanaikaisesti. Länsimetrosta kaupungit maksavat 70%, joka on todella paljon kansainvälisesti. Yleensä valtiot avustavat avokätisemmin ko. hankkeita. Helsingin ratikoita valtio ei tue mitenkään.


Oma mielipiteeni kehäradasta on toinen: rata joka ei palvele muualta Suomesta tulevia lentomatkustajia mitenkään (verrattuna siihen että suunnilleen samoilla kustannuksilla siirrettäisiin päärata kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta) vaan pelkästään yritetään tukea Aviapoliksen kiinteistöhankkeita tekemällä niille oma junarata 70 % valtionrahoituksella (muistini mukaan aikaisemmissa keskusteluissa Vantaan omaa osuutta ei ole laskettu 34 %:ksi vaan muutaman prosenttiyksikön verran pienemmäksi jonnekin 30 % paikkeille?). Tämä on suorastaan törkeä puhallus, jotakin niin käsittämätöntä ettei mitään vastaavaa tule mieleen.

----------


## Kolli

Minulla ei ole käytettävissä kustannusarviota pääradan oikaisemista kentän kautta, sillä asiasta ei käsittääkseni ole mitään suunnitelmaa, RHK julkaisi Pietari-selvityksen, jossa asiaa käsittäkseni sivuttiin. Kehärata-selvityksen mukaan lentoaseman asema (13870 matkustajaa/vrk) on radan toiseksi vilkkain Kivistön jälkeen.
http://www.keharata.net/Keharata_lii...s_paivitys.pdf

Olen hiukan eri mieltä myös palvelutasosta, sillä matka Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle lyhenee merkittävästi. Nykyisinhän matka on noin 20-30min ruuhkasta riippuen ja junalla se on aina 8min. Vaihtoyhteys pikajunasta/IC:stä paranee.Samalla iso työssäkäyntialue saa hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet.
En tiedä millä perusteilla esim. Saksassa tai Ranskassa valtio on halunnut rakentaa isoille kentille paikallisjunaradan (Frankfurt, Kööpenhamina, Pariisi, Dresden, Hannover, Berliini...)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nykyisinhän matka on noin 20-30min ruuhkasta riippuen ja junalla se on aina 8min.


Ja keskustasta bussilla se on nykyään n. 30 minuuttia, ja tulevaisuudessa junalla keskustasta ... (make a guess) n. 30 minuuttia.

----------


## Kolli

615 ajaa useimmiten matkaa kuitenkin 35-45 minuuuttia, bussi on hyvin usein täynnä, ja 25.7 kun menin kuuden jälkeen aamulla kentälle, niin porukka joutui seisomaan. 615 on ehdottoman epämukava ja hidas kulkuneuvo lentoasemalle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minulla ei ole käytettävissä kustannusarviota pääradan oikaisemista kentän kautta, sillä asiasta ei käsittääkseni ole mitään suunnitelmaa, RHK julkaisi Pietari-selvityksen, jossa asiaa käsittäkseni sivuttiin. Kehärata-selvityksen mukaan lentoaseman asema (13870 matkustajaa/vrk) on radan toiseksi vilkkain Kivistön jälkeen.
> http://www.keharata.net/Keharata_lii...s_paivitys.pdf
> 
> Olen hiukan eri mieltä myös palvelutasosta, sillä matka Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle lyhenee merkittävästi. Nykyisinhän matka on noin 20-30min ruuhkasta riippuen ja junalla se on aina 8min. Vaihtoyhteys pikajunasta/IC:stä paranee.Samalla iso työssäkäyntialue saa hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet.


Aiheesta on keskusteltu tällä foorumilla ennenkin. Valistunut arvaus (uskaltaisinko sanoa konsensus?) on, että pääradan uudelleenlinjaus lentoaseman kautta maksaisi suunnilleen saman verran kuin kehärata eli siltä osin ne ovat samalla viivalla. Niiden funktio on kuitenkin erilainen. Kehärata palvelee lähes puhtaasti paikallista liikennettä eli siinä mielessä se on ihan tasan sama asia kuin länsimetro. Siksi 70 % valtionosuus on käsittämätön kämmi: 30 %:ista en valittaisi, jos Vantaa väkisin haluaa tällaisen radan maksattaa veronmaksajillaan.

Pääradan uudelleenlinjaus taas palvelisi erittäin hyvin kaukoliikenteen yhteyksiä lentoasemalle, samoin päärautatieasemalta ja Pasilasta saataisiin hyvin suora ja nopea yhteys. Itse asiassa lähemmin tarkasteltuna on vain pieni joukko asemia, joilta matka-aika lentoasemalle todellisuudessa nopeutuisi verrattuna päärata-vaihtoehtoon. (En käy läpi koko todisteluketjua joka on luettavissa aikaisemmista viestiketjuista.)

Kaukoliikenteen matkustajien lentoasemayhteyksille kehärata on täysi susi verrattuna pääradan uudelleenlinjaukseen. Matkaan tulee ylimääräinen vaihto ja riittävän monta minuuttia lisää matka-aikaan, jotta se ei ole kilpailukykyinen lyhyiden kotimaanlentojen kanssa (joista ilmastosyistä on yritettävä päästä eroon).

Tiivistäen sanottuna: verrattuna kehärataan pääradan oikaisu olisi käytännössä yhtä hyvä suurimmalle osalle lentoasemalle suuntaavista lähiliikennematkustajista ja radikaalisti parempi suurimmalle osalle vastaavista kaukoliikennematkustajista. Pääradan oikaisu olisi itse asiassa niin hyvä hanke, että sen voisi lukea valtakunnalliseksi (tamperelaisena hyväksyisin itse tämän täysin) ja maksaa 100 % valtion varoista, siitä huolimatta että sillä olisi siinä sivussa myös paikallisia hyötyjä. Vantaa voisi säästyneillä rahoillaan rakentaa vapaasti vaikka pikaraitiotien Aviapolikseen, joten senkään ei tarvitsisi jäädä liikennemielessä keskelle korpea. Mutta jostain syystä halutaan rakentaa susi kehärata ja maksattaa siitä valtaosa kaikilla suomalaisilla?!!?! Ei mahdu meikäläisen logiikkaan, muutoin kuin sitä kautta miettien että joku hyötyy tästä suhteettomasti verrattuna omaan panostukseen.

Tästä näkökulmasta arvioiden on irrelevanttia tutkia millainen matkustajamäärä käyttäisi kehäradan lentoaseman asemaa. Eli voihan sitä arvioida ja siitä väitellä, mutta se ei vastaa käsillä olevaan kysymykseen eli onko kehärata tarpeellisempi kuin pääradan uudelleenlinjaus. Pääratavaihtoehdossa käyttäjiä olisi joka tapauksessa paljon enemmän.

Nykyvaihtoehtoon ei ole syytä verrata, koska kehäradan osalta vaihtoehtona ei ole nollavaihtoehto. Sitäpaitsi aika vähäinen osuus matkustajapotentiaalista käyttää oikeasti junaa Tikkurilaan + bussia/taksia saapuakseen lentoasemalle. Jos pääsisi suoraan lentoasemalle, matkustajamäärät olisivat ihan eri luokkaa.




> En tiedä millä perusteilla esim. Saksassa tai Ranskassa valtio on halunnut rakentaa isoille kentille paikallisjunaradan (Frankfurt, Kööpenhamina, Pariisi, Dresden, Hannover, Berliini...)


Saksan tilannetta en halua kovin tarkasti kommentoida, kun en tunne maata kauhean hyvin. Pariisista sanottakoon, että Roissy-Charles de Gaullen kentälle pääsee paitsi RER-paikallisjunalla myös TGV-junilla pitkin maata. Tämän pitäisi olla tilanne myös Suomessa kaukojunien osalta, jotta kotimaan lentoliikennettä voidaan vähentää ilmastotavoitteiden vuoksi. Isoissa maissa on varaa sellaiseen luksukseen että lentokentälle vedetään monta rataa. Suomessa sellaiseen ei ole varaa, jos vain fiksuilla ratkaisuilla se voidaan välttää.

Aikoinaan RER:n ulottaminen lentoasemalle lienee ollut kohtuullisen helppoa sillä varsin lyhyen matkan päässä on joka tapauksessa kulkenut paikallisjunien käyttämä rata. TGV-rataverkosto taas on pääosin myöhempää perua, joten on luonnollista että paikallisjunat ehtivät ensin. Nykyisen RER-yhteyden hitaus ja lähiömatkustajien aiheuttama ylikuormitus (matkalla on eräitä ei-niin-rauhallisia lähiöitä) kuitenkin tuskastuttavat pariisilaisia ja siellä haudotaankin nk. CDG Express -projektia, jolla saataisiin nopeampi, miellyttävämpi ja turvallisempi junayhteys keskustasta lentokentälle: nykyisin kaupunkiin tulijoista läheskään niin moni ei käytä RER-yhteyttä kuin voisi, johtuen juuri hitaudesta, ahtaudesta (mihin laittaa matkalaukut oviaukkoja myöten täysissä ruuhkajunissa?) ja koetusta turvattomuuden tunteesta.

Johtopäätös noista kokemuksista lienee, että jos lähdetään puhtaalta pöydältä, ei kannata askarrella minkään hitaan paikallisjunan kanssa jolta kestää kauan ehtiä lentoasemalle. Ei kukaan kiireinen lentomatkustaja nauti pidemmästä matka-ajasta lähiöitä kierrellen ja niissä pysähtyen kuin absoluuttisesti on pakko. Fiksumpaa on vetää mahdollisimman suora yhteys keskustasta lentokentälle ja taata näin nopea yhteys. Jos samaan voidaan yhdistää kaukojunat, niin se on ihan voittajaresepti. Arvioiden mukaan matkustajamäärät paikallisliikenteessäkään eivät olisi kehäradalla sen suurempia kuin uusitulla pääradalla.

----------


## Kolli

Kehärata on monessa mielessä hanke, joka herättää intohimoja, ja puheenvuoroja lukiessa ei voi kuin vakuuttua siitä, että kaikki ovat siitä eri mieltä. Omalta osaltani pidän RHK:n ja Vantaan selvityksiä asiasta riittävinä ja uskottavina enkä lähde kyseenalaistamaan niitä suoralta kädeltä vasta kun joku pystyy osoittamaan jotakin muuta uskottavalla tavalla. Hanke on myös läpäissyt monen seulan, sillä m.m Eduskunnassa liikennepoliittisen selonteon lähetekeskustelussa 1.4.2008 http://www.eduskunta.fi/faktatmp/uta...8_ke_p_1.shtml
ko.hanke sai runsaasti myönteistä huomiota, myös pk-seudun ulkopuolelta, esimerkiksi tamperelaiselta edustaja Mikko Alatalolta (kesk) tai Keski-Suomesta olevalta edustaja Kalmarilta. Samoin nykyinen oppositio on pitänyt hanketta tärkeänä jo ollessaan hallituksessa.

Eihän tämä tietysti välttämättä todista mitään suoraan, mutta sana "kehärata" tuli usein esiin keskustelussa ja sitä tunnutaan pitävän yli puoluerajojen mielekkäänä hankkeena. Itse näen mahdollisuudet nimenomaan Kivistössä ja lentoaseman ympäristössä. Luonnollisesti matka-aika lyhenee tuntuvasti vaikkapa Martinlaaksosta, Malmilta tai Huopalahdesta isoon työpaikkakeskittymään ja lentoasemalle. 




> Pääratavaihtoehdossa käyttäjiä olisi joka tapauksessa paljon enemmän.


En ole nähnyt asiasta laskemia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kehärata on monessa mielessä hanke, joka herättää intohimoja, ja puheenvuoroja lukiessa ei voi kuin vakuuttua siitä, että kaikki ovat siitä eri mieltä. Omalta osaltani pidän RHK:n ja Vantaan selvityksiä asiasta riittävinä ja uskottavina enkä lähde kyseenalaistamaan niitä suoralta kädeltä vasta kun joku pystyy osoittamaan jotakin muuta uskottavalla tavalla. Hanke on myös läpäissyt monen seulan, sillä m.m Eduskunnassa liikennepoliittisen selonteon lähetekeskustelussa 1.4.2008 http://www.eduskunta.fi/faktatmp/uta...8_ke_p_1.shtml
> ko.hanke sai runsaasti myönteistä huomiota, myös pk-seudun ulkopuolelta, esimerkiksi tamperelaiselta edustaja Mikko Alatalolta (kesk) tai Keski-Suomesta olevalta edustaja Kalmarilta. Samoin nykyinen oppositio on pitänyt hanketta tärkeänä jo ollessaan hallituksessa.


Kannattaa katsoa mitä joukkoliikennefoorumilla on aiheesta kirjoitettu. Tosin siitä olemme samaa mieltä, että mielipiteiden kirjo on suuri. Itse en usko RHK:n ja Vantaan näkemykseen, ja uskon sen puolesta puhuneiden poliitikkojen olevan joko johdateltuja, tietämättömiä tai tyytyvän "poliittisten realiteettien" perusteella esitettyyn ratkaisuun.

----------


## antaeus

> En tiedä millä perusteilla esim. Saksassa tai Ranskassa valtio on halunnut rakentaa isoille kentille paikallisjunaradan (Frankfurt, Kööpenhamina, Pariisi, Dresden, Hannover, Berliini...)


Saksan oloista voin sanoa sen verran että liikennemäärät jotka tätä maata vaivaavat johtavat siihen että ihmisitä on saatava suuremmissa määrin joukkoliikenteen pariin.
Berliini nyt on suht'koht hyvin toimiva ruuhkien suhteen, mutta esimerkiksi Hamburg-Köln-reitti voin viedä jopa 10 (!!) tuntia kun kaikki lomalaiset ja muut autoilivat valtaavat moottoritiet.
Koin itse sen viime viikon maanantaina kun reissu kesti 10h40 min.
Seisoimme aivan paikallaan yhteensä noin 7 tuntia tästä ajasta moottoritiellä.

Ruhr-alueella eteläpuolella tiedän ystäviä jotka olivata suunnitelleet treffejä Bonnin ja Kölnin välillä mutta he kääntyivät kotiin 2 tunnin jälkeen (reissu on max 40 min tavallisesti). He soittivat ja sanoivat vaan että sorry, nähdään toisen kerran, en pääse perille.

Tässä on syyt miksi Bundesregierung maksaa osan myös paikallisliikenteestä.

//Martti 
(Juuri nyt Berliinissä, Prenzlauer Berg)

----------


## Kolli

Kimmo Kiljunen totesi Eduskunnassa seuraavaa 24.9.2007:
http://www.eduskunta.fi/faktatmp/uta...6_2007_p.shtml




> Kehärata yhdistää Martinlaakson radan Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman kautta päärataan. Se avaa mahdollisuuden keskittää asumista ja työpaikkoja tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen piiriin. Rata palvelee tulevaisuudessa kilometrin säteellä asemista noin 200 000:ta asukasta ja samaa määrää työpaikkoja. Lentoasemayhteyden vuoksi se on paitsi alueellisesti myös valtakunnallisesti ja kansainvälisesti merkittävä. Kehäradan odotetaan helpottavan nykyisen noin 12 miljoonan lentomatkustajan liikkumista vuosittain


Olen hänen kanssaan samaa mieltä.

EDIT: Helsingin kaupunginhallitus käsitteli PLJ-suunnitelmaa (sopimusta siitä) 11.8.2008. Mielenkiintoinen paperi, moni hanke on jo käynnissä tai käynnistymässä.
Asian esittely kaupunginhallituksessa 11.08.2008
http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...estelmasu.html

Linkki sopimukseen: http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...esopimus14.pdf

----------


## teme

> Rata palvelee tulevaisuudessa kilometrin säteellä asemista noin 200 000:ta asukasta ja samaa määrää työpaikkoja.


Heh. Tähän on sitten laskettu mukaan kaikki pääradan varren työpaikat ja asunnot välillä Tikkurila - Rautatieasema ja Vantaankoski - Rautatieasema. Voisiko vaikka rataa Tapanilasta Jakomäkeen perustella sillä, että uuden J-junan varrella asuu niin toista sataa tuhatta ihmistä ja on vähintään saman verran työpaikkoja? Ei sinänsä, että vastustaisin rataa Tapanilasta Jakomäkeen, tai kehärataakaan sinänsä. Se linjaus vaan on edelleen outo ja keinotekoinen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kimmo Kiljunen totesi Eduskunnassa seuraavaa -- "Kehäradan odotetaan helpottavan nykyisen noin 12 miljoonan lentomatkustajan liikkumista vuosittain"


Tuo on  pahimman lajin liioittelua. Kehäradasta on hienoista helpotusta lähinnä niille, jotka tällä hetkellä vaihtavat junasta 61:een Tikkurilassa. Vaihtoyhteysjuna lentoasemalle ei ole kuitenkaan kertaluokkaa parempi yhteys siten kuin suora junayhteys olisi. Keskustan lentoasemayhteyksissä samoin tapahtuu jonkin verran säännöllisyys- ja matka-aikaparannuksia, mutta edelleenkään palvelutaso ei merkittävästi muutu. 12:sta miljoonasta lentomatkustajasta korkeintaan 2 miljoonaa kokevat hyötyvänsä kehäradasta ja niistäkin suuri osa vain vähän - ei niin paljon että se perustelisi 500 miljoonan euron hanketta.

Perustavanlaatuisin ongelmahan tässä on, että kehäradan vaihtoehtoja ei ole selvitetty riittävästi, koska sitä ei ole suoraan verrattu oikeasti palvelutasoa parantavaan suoraan kaukojunayhteyteen. Vantaalla luultavasti siksi, ettei Marja-Vantaan radanrakentamishanketta haluta vaarantaa liian monilla vaihtoehdoilla. RHK:lla luultavasti siksi, että "metron" rakentaminen koetaan oikeasti myös pääkaupunkiseutua hyödyttäväksi hankkeeksi. Itäratojen selvityksestä nähtiin, että potentiaalia on. Tarkemmat laskelmat ja vertailut kuitenkin puuttuvat.

----------


## Kolli

Kyllä rata sujuvoittaa liikkumista Helsingin keskustaan, kapasiteetti on isompi. Toisekseen 615 on hyvin usein täynnä ja jouduttiin muuttamaan pikalinjaksi, jotta se ei ylikuormittuisi. Matka-aika Tikkurilasta lyhenee kolmannekseen, sillä 61 ajaa väliä jopa 25min pahimmillaan. Yhteydet rantaradalle paranevat myös selkästi Huopalahden kautta (Kirkkonummi). Minusta rata on nerokas, se yhdistää pääradan ja rantaradan Huopalahdessa Vantaankosken radan avulla. Toisekseen 615 ajoaika on kohtuuton: se on lähes aina 35, jopa 45 min. YTV:n mukaan lentoaseman rautatieasemaa käyttää n.13 000 henkeä vuorokaudessa, se on paljon se. Kehärata on samanlainen ratkaisu kuin monissa muissakin eurooppalaisissa valtioissa on, paikallisjuna lentoasemalle sillä bonuksella, että kun lasketaan M ja I-junat yhteen, pääsee kentälle 12 kertaa tunnissa (6 krt Vantaankosken kautta ja 6 Tikkurilan). Vuoroväli on siis jokeritasoinen 5min, Tikkurilan kautta 10min.

Helsinki-Pietari-raportissa muistelen H/k-lukujen olleen alle 1. Nyt on kuitenkin viisainta tehdä kehärata, samalla päästään pureutumaan pk-seudun asunto-ongelmiin ja voidaan täysimittaisesti toteuttaa valtion ja kuntien asuntotuotantotavoite ja samalla tukea Aviapoliksen työpaikkakeskittymää. Kaikki rakennustoiminta yms tuo valtiolle vuosien saatossa valtavasti rahaa.

----------


## sebastin

Kehärataa ei rakenneta erityisesti junaratayhteydeksi lentokentälle, vaan pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenneradaksi jatkoksi Martinlaakson radalle yhdistämään se päärataan. Martinlaakson/kehäradalta voidaan myös vetää uusi ratalinjaus Klaukkalan suuntaan ja siitä eteenpäin. Mutta pääasiassa siis kehärata rakennetaan yhdistämään valtion radat Vantaalla tarjoten joukkoliikenneyhteyden radanvarren olemassa oleville asukkaille ja työpaikoille sekä uusille, ensivaiheessa n. 60 000 - 70 000 asukas- ja työpaikkakaupunginosille. Myöhemmin tuo määrä kasvaa. Tuo rata nyt sattuu menemään lentokentän alta, joten täten saadaan myös lentokentälle asema. Valtio rakentaa Kehäradan ensisijaisesti yhdistämään omat ratansa jolloin ns. "marja-Vantaa" saadaan kokonaan raideliikenteen piiriin. On selvää ettei pääkaupunkiseudulla voida rakentaa yli 15 000 - 20 000 asukkaan kaupunginosia ilman nopeaa raideliikennettä. Kuten sanottu, Kehärataa ei rakenneta vain siksi, että koko muu Suomi voisi kiitää nopeaa raidelinkkiä pitkin lentokentälle.

Mitä tulee Tikkurilassa/Pasilassa/keskustassa vaihtamiseen niin mielestäni on vain mielekästä, että turistit tekevät vaihdon. Ei voi olla vaikeaa vaihtaa laiturilla junaa. Tietysti turisti saattaa pelätä pääkaupunkiseutulaista lähijunaa. Uhattiinhan M-junassa päivä pari sitten erästä matkustajaa aseella.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kimmo Kiljunen totesi Eduskunnassa seuraavaa 24.9.2007:
> http://www.eduskunta.fi/faktatmp/uta...6_2007_p.shtml


Heh. Kimmo Kiljunen (ei toki millään muotoa ainoana poliitikkona) on näemmä briifattu aiheesta hyvin, sillä hänen kommenttinsa vaikuttaisi olevan lähes sanasta sanaan samaa liturgiaa kuin kaikki muukin aiheesta julkaistu materiaali.

Luulisi sen herättävän edes jotain epäluuloja kun kukaan hankkeen julkinen kannattaja ei ikinä vastaa kysymyksiin suoraan vaan aina näillä samoilla huolellisesti muotoilluilla fraaseilla, joita ei ole loppujen lopuksi pystytty aukottomasti perustelemaan tosiksi.




> Kehärataa ei rakenneta erityisesti junaratayhteydeksi lentokentälle, vaan pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenneradaksi jatkoksi Martinlaakson radalle yhdistämään se päärataan. [...] Tuo rata nyt sattuu menemään lentokentän alta, joten täten saadaan myös lentokentälle asema. Valtio rakentaa Kehäradan ensisijaisesti yhdistämään omat ratansa jolloin ns. "marja-Vantaa" saadaan kokonaan raideliikenteen piiriin. On selvää ettei pääkaupunkiseudulla voida rakentaa yli 15 000 - 20 000 asukkaan kaupunginosia ilman nopeaa raideliikennettä. Kuten sanottu, Kehärataa ei rakenneta vain siksi, että koko muu Suomi voisi kiitää nopeaa raidelinkkiä pitkin lentokentälle.


Jos näin on, niin pohja putoaa pois vaateilta saada 70 % valtionosuus kehäradalle.

1) Joko kehärata on tarkoitettu lentoasemayhteydeksi, jolloin se olisi periaatteessa oikeutettu 70 % valtionosuuteen valtakunnallisena hankkeena, mutta kun kehärata ei toteuta lentoasemayhteyden kriteerejä yhtä hyvin kuin pääradan siirto kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta --> pitäisi valita tuo parempi vaihtoehto.

2) Tai sitten kehärata ei ole tarkoitettu lentoasemayhteyksi vaan Vantaan kaavoituspolitiikan tueksi, jolloin se ei ole valtakunnallinen vaan paikallinen hanke eikä 70 % valtionosuus ole millään muotoa perusteltu, kun länsimetroakin tuetaan vain 30 %:lla.

Ei pullasta voi poimia vain rusinoita, vaan pitää valita jompi kumpi näistä vaihtoehdoista.




> Mitä tulee Tikkurilassa/Pasilassa/keskustassa vaihtamiseen niin mielestäni on vain mielekästä, että turistit tekevät vaihdon. Ei voi olla vaikeaa vaihtaa laiturilla junaa. Tietysti turisti saattaa pelätä pääkaupunkiseutulaista lähijunaa. Uhattiinhan M-junassa päivä pari sitten erästä matkustajaa aseella.


Unohdetaan nyt jo tämä populismi. Me kaikki tiedämme että kyse ei ole siitä miten turisti pääsee helpoiten Vantaan kentälle vaan miten ulkomainen bisnesmies pääsee kentältä kohdekaupunkiinsa ja suomalainen kentälle ulkomaanlentoaan varten. Ympäristön kannalta tavoitteena on korvata lyhyet lentoreitit junalla eikä vaihtoyhteys ole riittävän hyvä tähän tarkoitukseen.

Jälleen kerran kyse on valinnasta:

1) Jos Helsinki-Vantaan kenttä palvelee koko Suomea, sinne pitää tarjota kunnolliset liityntäyhteydet koko Suomesta -- muutenkin kuin lentäen.

2) Jos Helsinki-Vantaan kenttä palvelee vain Helsinkiä, niin sitten ainakaan kehärata ei voi olla valtakunnallinen hanke vaan paikallinen hanke --> ja valtion rahoitusosuus sen mukaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä rata sujuvoittaa liikkumista Helsingin keskustaan --


Kaikki tuossa mainitsemasi hyödyt saavutettaisiin myös sillä, että rakennetaan nopea junarata, jota myös lähijunat ajavat riittävällä vuorovälillä (15 min).




> Helsinki-Pietari-raportissa muistelen H/k-lukujen olleen alle 1.


Kyllä, mutta selvitys ei ollutkaan varsinainen lentokentän nopean radan selvitys, eikä H/K-luku ollut riittävän tarkka huomioiden kaikki hyödyt. Raportissa myös todettiin, että tuota kyseistä yhteyttä pitäisi selvittää enemmän, ja niin myös alettiin tekemään. Typerää tästä tekee ainoastaan se, ettei sitä ole tehty vielä, vaan uskottu kehäradan paremmuuteen ja vaihtoehdottomuuteen sokeasti.




> Nyt on kuitenkin viisainta tehdä kehärata, samalla päästään pureutumaan pk-seudun asunto-ongelmiin ja voidaan täysimittaisesti toteuttaa valtion ja kuntien asuntotuotantotavoite ja samalla tukea Aviapoliksen työpaikkakeskittymää.


Asuntotuotantotavoitteisiin päästään jatkamaan Vantaankosken rataa Kivistöön. Siihen on nyt valmiit ratapiirustuksetkin. Se ei vielä aiheuta syytä jatkaa rataa lentoasemalle asti. Aviapoliksen joukkoliikennettä taas ei voida kuitenkaan hoitaa kehäradan yhdellä asemalla, jolla kävelymatkat kasvavat kohtuuttomiksi. Siksi tarvitaan joka tapauksessa jotain muuta, ja siihen nähden kehäradan asema on vasta toissijainen lisäpalvelu.

----------


## Kolli

Jos Kimmo Kiljunen olisi samaa mieltä kuin sinä ja hän esittäisi mielipiteensä eduskunnassa, voitaisiin yhtä hyvin sanoa, että hänet on briiffattu jollain tavoin. Jokaisella on oikeus mielipiteeseensä ja en itse lähde tuomitsemaan muiden mielipiteitä (en väitä, että Jani tekee niin). 
Luin nyt koko ketjun läpi ja täytyy sanoa, että melkoista on keskustelu ollut. Itse olen vakuuttunut sen perusteella, mitä olen Keski-Euroopassa nähnyt entisenä Vantaan seutubussien käyttäjänä, että raideyhteys lentoasemalle on välttämätön.

Vaihtoehtoja on tietysti useita ja mikään niistä ei ole täydellinen. Pitää kuitenkin muistaa, että on sovittu isoista asuntotuotantotavoitteista ja ne on tehty valtakunnan tasolla. Jos oikein muistan, hallitusohjelmassa on myös maininta Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemastakin. Jos maan hallitus haluaa täyttää itselleen ja kunnille asettamansa velvoitteet asuntotuotannosta yms, täytyy myös löytyä rahat liikenneyhteyksiin.

Tilanne on tietysti ristiriitainen, sillä kuten kerroit, pitää valtakunnalliselle lentoasemalle olla hyvät yhteydet. Harvassa maassa kuitenkaan lentoasema sijaitsee siten, että sieltä pääsee joka paikkaan junalla suoraan. Suomessakin Turku (Salo-Karjaa) jäisi ilman suoraa yhteyttä lentoasemalle. Tietysti suurin osa pikajunaliikenteestä tulisi lentoasemaliikenteen pariin ja se olisi hyvä asia.
Kaikki on tietysti subjektiivista ja vaikka en olekaan kovin suuri ideologi, mielestäni kehärataratkaisu on nyt otettava sellaisena kuin se on, sillä asiasta ollaan harvinaisen yksimielisiä, oltiin jo edellisen hallituksen aikana.
http://www.lvm.fi/web/fi/tiedote/view/232488

Kehärata kuitenkin parantaa niiden yhteyksiä nykyisestä tilanteesta, sillä matka-aika kentälle lyhenee kahdeksaan minuuttiin. Koska linja-auton (v61) ja junan vuoroväli on sama, matka-ajat ovat vertailukelpoisia.

On tietysti nurinkurista, että valtion radat saavat 70%, mutta HKL:n raitiorata saa 0% ja HKL:n metrorata 30%. Toisaalta muualla maassa valtio maksaa radoista aina 100%, joten Vantaa ottaa ison taloudellisen riskin. Mikäli kehärata ei saisi valtion rahoitusta kuin 30%, jäisi tuolla tavalla sovellettavalla kriteerillä moni hanke toteuttamatta Suomessa. Käsittääkseni asiaan on tulossa muutos, sillä uusi joukkoliikenneorganisaatio aloittaa 1.1.2010. Jos oikein ymmärsin, tämä uusi organisaatio ottaa vastuulleen kaikkien raideliikennemuotojen rahoituksen, ja näin valtio alkaa rahoittamaan myös ratikkaratoja.




> Selvitetään yhteistyössä valtion kanssa raideliikenneinfrastruktuurin rahoitusmalli siten,
> että se käsittää myös olemassa olevan infrastruktuurin ja kaikki raideliikennemuodot.


http://www.hel2.fi/Helsinginseutu/Pk...ama_120208.pdf

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse olen vakuuttunut sen perusteella, mitä olen Keski-Euroopassa nähnyt entisenä Vantaan seutubussien käyttäjänä, että raideyhteys lentoasemalle on välttämätön.


Tästä varmaan olemmekin liikuttavan yksimielisiä kaikki tässä ketjussa. Mutta nyt punnitaankin sitä, pitäisiko se olla suora kaukojuna/nopeat lähijunat Helsinki-Pasila-Lentoasema-?, vai hitaat lähijunat vai kenties pikaraitiotie. Vai näiden yhdistelmä? Ja missä järjestyksessä?




> Jos maan hallitus haluaa täyttää itselleen ja kunnille asettamansa velvoitteet asuntotuotannosta yms, täytyy myös löytyä rahat liikenneyhteyksiin.


Kuten jo edellisessä viestissä yritin selittää, asuntotuotanto on tässä vain keppihevosena, koska Kivistön radan jatke maksaisi vähemmän kuin Vantaan osuus kehäradasta.




> Suomessakin Turku (Salo-Karjaa) jäisi ilman suoraa yhteyttä lentoasemalle.


Ei välttämättä. Nykyäänkin IC2:det liikennöivät heilurina Kouvolaan, ja lentoaseman yhteyden myötä sille olisi entistä enemmän kannattavuutta. Heiluria voisi myös tehostaa ohjausvaunuin, jolloin pysähdys Helsingissä ei olisi niin pitkä. Vaikkei ole nopeudeltaan paras mahdollinen, yhteys täyttäisi mukavuus- ja helppousvaatimukset.




> Kaikki on tietysti subjektiivista --


Subjektiivinen arvostuksien anto kuuluu poliitikoille, mutta kysymys on siitä, onko objektiivisia faktoja riittävästi, huomioidaanko ne, osataanko niiden vaikutus arvioida oikein ja tietysti sekin, puhutaanko niistä totta (itse en jaksa uskoa tarkoitukselliseen valehteluun). Vasta kun edellä mainitut toteutuvat, voidaan antaa tilaa subjektiiviselle arvonannolle. Nyt on kysymys siitä, että Vantaa ratsastaa niin asuntotuotannon valtakunnallisilla velvoitteilla ja ennen kaikkea lentokentän palvelutason parantamisella, vaikka molemmat tavoitteet voitaisiin saavuttaa muilla hankkeilla paremmin, vieläpä jotakuinkin samoin kustannuksin. Miksi näin tapahtuu, on hyvä kysymys. Poliitikothan (ainakin suurin osa) ovat asiassa maallikkoja ja vain toistavat niitä perusteluja, joita ovat saaneet muualta.

----------


## Kolli

Käsittääkseni yhteys Turkuun vaatii Elsa-radan linjaamisen lentoaseman kautta, muuten joudutaan aina menemään Pasilan kautta ja matka-aika muodostuu aika pitkäksi.

Lähdekriittisyys on toki tärkeää, mutta itse olen tullut omaan mielipiteeseeni aika perinteisin tutkimuksen keinoin: olen käyttänyt niitä lähteitä, joita on saatavilla, keskustellut ihmisten kanssa ja vertaillut miten muualla on tehty samankaltaisissa tilanteissa. Toisaalta ei ole mitään mihin vertailla, sillä ei ole olemassa laskelmia pääradan viemisestä kentän kautta. 

Eräs kysymys on myös, mitä haittaa radasta on? Käsittääkseni ei mitään.
On tietysti eriskummallista, miksi Vantaa haluaa tehdä jotain, josta sille on haittaa, Vantaahan maksaa todella ison osan hankkeesta. Maakunnissa hankkeista ei koskaan kunta maksa yhtä isoa palaa, useimmiten ei mitään.

Mutta jos oletetaan, että kyse on jonkinlaisesta harhautuksesta, täytyy sen olla todella ovela, koska siinä on onnistuttu harhauttamaan mediaa, koko eduskuntaa ja useita hallituksia ja kukaan ei mukamas huomaa mitään. En ihan oikeasti jaksa uskoa mihinkään salaliittoon tässä asiassa. 

Eikö selitykseksi riitä, että on saavutettu yhteiskunnallinen konsensus, että tällainen rata tarvitaan siinä missä uusia ydinvoimaloitakin, vaikka ydinvoimaloitakin vastustetaan.

Kolmas ja olennaisin kysymys on, minkä takia radan vastustajat eivät suhtaudu asiaan objektiivisesti ja lyttäävät kaikki perustelut sen puolesta mukaan lukien viranomaisselvitykset.

----------


## walttu

> Käsittääkseni yhteys Turkuun vaatii Elsa-radan linjaamisen lentoaseman kautta, muuten joudutaan aina menemään Pasilan kautta ja matka-aika muodostuu aika pitkäksi.


Turun suoraa junayhteyttä nyt on turha sotkea tähän keskusteluun. Tuskin myöskään vaihdollinen yhteys Huopalahdesta on merkittävästi Pasilan(suorempaa pääradansiirron mahdollistamaa) vaihdollista  yhteyttä nopeampi.




> Eräs kysymys on myös, mitä haittaa radasta on? Käsittääkseni ei mitään.


Jos Kehärata rakennetaan, niin vastaavan kokoluokan ratahanketta samalle alueelle tuskin tulee aivan lähitulevaisuudessa. Tosin sanoen se siirtää/estää aidosti valtakunnallisen hankkeen toteutumista koska valtiolla on rahaa investointeihin rajallisesti. Käsitätkö?




> Kolmas ja olennaisin kysymys on, minkä takia radan vastustajat eivät suhtaudu asiaan objektiivisesti ja lyttäävät kaikki perustelut sen puolesta mukaan lukien viranomaisselvitykset.


Sehän tässä juuri ihmetyttää, miksei pääradan siirrosta ole tehty viranomaisselvitystä jotta näitä kahta hanketta voisi tarkastella objektiivisemmin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Asuntotuotantotavoitteisiin päästään jatkamaan Vantaankosken rataa Kivistöön.


Kehärata on eräänlainen halpa kompromissi, jossa saadaan sekä lentokentän raideyhteys, Kivistön asuntotuotantoa palveleva rata että poikittainen ratayhteys Länsi-Vantaan ja Tikkurilan välille. Jos nuo kaikki tehtäisiin erikseen, olisi kokonaishinta suurempi kuin pelkkä kehäradan rakentaminen. Vaikka kolmen eri hankkeen kokonais-H/K-suhde voisikin olla parempi kuin kehäradan, olisi kaikkien kolmen toteuttaminen kuitenkin poliittisesti vaikeampaa, kun jokaisesta hankkeesta pitäisi päättää erikseen.

Kehärata on sekä valtakunnallinen että paikallinen hanke. Kolmesta funktiosta lentokentän raideyhteys on valtakunnallinen, kaksi muuta funktiota taas palvelee paikallisesti.

----------


## kemkim

On ikävää, että Viinikkalaan ei avata asemaa vielä Kehäradan alkuvaiheessa. Alue kehittyy koko ajan ja siellä alkaa olla monien teollisuusyritysten toimintaa. Viinikkala olisi selvä hyötyjä Kehäradasta, koska Kehä III:n ruuhkat keskittyvät nimenomaan tuolle alueelle. Alueelta puuttuvat lisäksi kunnolliset yhteydet Helsingin keskustaan, koostuen lähinnä muutamista työmatkalähdöistä aamulla ja illalla.

----------


## sebastin

Suurnopeusrata, joka siis linkittäisi Helsingin keskustan, Pasilan, HKI-VAN-Lentokentän, Turun ja Tampereen - RHK on ajoittanut sen 2040-2050 jälkeen rakennettavaksi. Pääkaupunkiseudun raideliikenteeseen RHK rakentaa Kehäradan ja Pisaran. Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenne on kannattavaa toimintaa ja H/K -suhteeltaan tuottoisaa niin VR:lle, kunnille kuin valtiollekin.

Helsingin kaupunki rakentaa oman ratansa lentokentälle linjausta pitkin, mikä ei ole päällekäinen RHK:n ratojen kanssa.

----------


## late-

> Viinikkala olisi selvä hyötyjä Kehäradasta, koska Kehä III:n ruuhkat keskittyvät nimenomaan tuolle alueelle.


Vaan hyötyisikö Viinikkala 30-50 miljoonan euron edestä? Sehän näissä maanalaisissa ratkaisuissa tahtoo olla olennainen kysymys, jonka takia moni periaatteessa tarpeellinen asema jää tekemättä.

Ei ole Helsingilläkään vielä riittänyt rahaa Kaisaniemen metroaseman toiseen sisäänkäyntiin, vaikka Kruununhaka hyötyisi siitä kiistattomasti. Itse asema ja Kampin toinen sisäänkäynti on sentään saatu ajan myötä tehtyä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kehärata on eräänlainen halpa kompromissi, jossa saadaan sekä lentokentän raideyhteys, Kivistön asuntotuotantoa palveleva rata että poikittainen ratayhteys Länsi-Vantaan ja Tikkurilan välille. Jos nuo kaikki tehtäisiin erikseen, olisi kokonaishinta suurempi kuin pelkkä kehäradan rakentaminen. Vaikka kolmen eri hankkeen kokonais-H/K-suhde voisikin olla parempi kuin kehäradan, olisi kaikkien kolmen toteuttaminen kuitenkin poliittisesti vaikeampaa, kun jokaisesta hankkeesta pitäisi päättää erikseen.


Näin on. Jos kaikkein halvin ratkaisu pitäisi tehdä, niin silloin kannattaisi jatkaa Martinlaakson rata vain Kivistöön ja tehdä pääradasta pistoraide lentokentälle. Mutta "samalla vauhdilla" rakentaa sen puuttuvan pätkän lentokentältä Kivistöön.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

> Kehärata on eräänlainen ...
> 
> Kehärata on sekä valtakunnallinen että paikallinen hanke. Kolmesta funktiosta lentokentän raideyhteys on valtakunnallinen, kaksi muuta funktiota taas palvelee paikallisesti.


Tämän paremmin tätä ei oikein enää voikaan sanoa.

----------


## sebastin

Kehärata sai EU tukea 18 miljoonaa euroa.

Muut ratahankkeet/parannukset Suomessa saivat EU:lta yhteensä 48 miljoonaa euroa. 

Nämä siis vuonna 2007. Vuoden 2008 tukipäätökset tulevat alkutalvesta.

----------


## walttu

> Kehärata on eräänlainen halpa kompromissi


Varmasti halpa vantaalaisille. Toista se on niille (valtion)veronmaksajille jotka hyötyvät investoinnista vähän tai ollenkaan, mutta vastaavat pääosasta kustannuksista.

----------


## sebastin

En ihan käsitä miten pääkaupunkiseudun kunnat maksaisivat valtiolle radan jota valtio haluaa monopoloida. Pääkaupungin ja valtion kesken jaettiin joukkoliikennettä, kaupunkien ottaessa itä-länsisuuntaa ja valtio pohjoiseen päin menevän. Sittemmin useammalle radalle on tullut tarvetta vähän joka suuntaan. En tiedä tarkkaan miksi valtio aikoinaan otti Martinlaakson radan hoitaakseen. Ehkä tarkoituksena oli myös varmistaa kolmas raidelinkki pääkaupunkisudulle/pääkaupunkiseudulta. 

Suurnopeusratoja ei kannata Suomeen vetää juurikaan kovin mihinkään. Nykyinen ratkaisu tietysti mutkia suoristellen ja ratoja remontoiden on riittävä Suomen olosuhteisiin. Kolmen suurimman kaupungin välille suurnopeusrataa on harkittu toteutettavaksi joskus tulevaisuudessa, ja raideliikenteeseen tulee panostaa kestävän kehityksen edistämiseksi. Kovin vain asukasluvultaan pieniä kylläkin Turku ja Tampere. Jos verrataan millaisiin asutuskeskuksiin miljardien suurnopeusratoja keski-Euroopassa on vedetty.

EU on monessa suhteessa vielä paikkaansa hakeva. Mielestäni suurnopeusradan Suomessa tulisi odottaa Berliinistä Varsovan ja pienten Baltian maiden kautta projektoitua rataa, sekä tietysti mahdollista Suomenlahden tunnelia. EU voisi olla myös radan merkittävä rahoittaja. Kun kaikki tämä on selvempää ja ajankohtaisempaa, voi Helsingistäkin vetää suurnopeusratoja vaikka Norjaan Jäämerelle asti. Mielekästä voisi olla, jos uusi rata on leveydeltään Berliinistä lähtien keski-Eurooppalaista standardileveyttä.

Valtion on kannattavaa rakentaa Kehärata, ja se yhdistetään päärataan sekä mahdollisesti Kehäradasta saadaan aikaan myös kolmas raidelinkki muualle Suomeen. 

Rata Sipooseen ja Porvooseen on myös selvityskelpoinen, tässä suunnassa tosin tulee nopeasti Itäraja vastaan, eikä eo. kuntien kautta vedetä Venäjälle rataa eikä suurnopeusrataa. 

Kehärata on lyhyt, mutta mahdollisuudet joita se tarjoaa on pääkaupunkiseudulle arvokkaita. En kehäradan kritiikistä saa selville miksi valtio ei toteuttaisi tätä hanketta verrattaessa ylipäätään mihinkään rata- tai tiehankkeeseen missään päin Suomea. Olisiko valtion pitänyt jättää rahoittamatta monet esimerkiksi moottoritiet ja siis jättää lasku kunnille? Miksi valtion tulisi rakentaa muualle Suomeen mutta jättää pääkaupunkiseutu kuntien maksettavaksi. Tulisiko valtion lähteä pois pääkaupunkiseudulta? Siis jopa jakaa Suomi kahtia ? esm kehä-5 tasolta? Millaiset seuraukset olisi jos pääkaupunkiseutu ei rahoittaisi muuta Suomea?

----------


## walttu

> En ihan käsitä miten pääkaupunkiseudun kunnat maksaisivat valtiolle radan jota valtio haluaa monopoloida.


Jos Vantaa välttämättä haluaa raiteet yhdistämään sen länsi- ja itäosia, se voi rakentaa esim. pikaraitiotien ilman valtion monopolia&päärahoitusta.




> En kehäradan kritiikistä saa selville miksi valtio ei toteuttaisi tätä hanketta verrattaessa ylipäätään mihinkään rata- tai tiehankkeeseen missään päin Suomea.


Kehäradalle on olemassa vaihtoehto jossa valtion rahat hyödyttävät paremmin koko valtakuntaa.




> Olisiko valtion pitänyt jättää rahoittamatta monet esimerkiksi moottoritiet ja siis jättää lasku kunnille?


Kehäradan kokoluokkaa olevat moottoritiehankkeet(Helsinki-Turku, Helsinki-Tampere, Helsinki-Lahti, Helsinki-Vaalimaa) ovat oikeasti valtakunnallisia.

----------


## sebastin

Ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista jättää Martinlaakson rataa tyngäksi. Eikä myöskään tuoda ylimääräistä omaa systeemiään Vantaalle. Saumaton yhteys marja-Vantaalta on perustelluinta toteuttaa rhk:n viereisiä ratoja käyttäen. Kehäradalle ei ole vaihtoehtoja.

Valtakunnallisuus voi olla myös raiteilla. Niillä kulkee tavarat ja ihmiset. Harvaan asutussa Pohjois-Suomessa välimatkat on kestävämpää yhdistää raiteilla ja maanteillä. Moottoritiet on liian suuria investointeja harvaan asutuilla alueilla ja myös ympäristöpolitiikan kannalta vastakkaisia. Kehärata ja Pisara oleellisesti parantavat koko etelä-Suomen junaliikenteen sujuvuutta, ja vapauttavat kapasiteettia lähijunaliikenteen vuorojen lisäämiseen sekä kaukoliikenteen laajentamiseen.

----------


## Kolli

Kiitos Ertsun sain linkin Tekniikka & Talous-lehden kehärata-artikkeliin.
Artikkeli on erittäin hyödyllinen ja kaikkien kannattaa lukea se.
http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/rakenn...tm=tt-20082008

RHK:n Harri Yli-Villamo kertoo siinä m.m seuraavaa:





> Helsinki on varmasti eräs suurimpia kaupunkeja Euroopassa, joissa ratayhteys lentokentälle on puuttunut, Yli-Villamo sanoo. 
> 
> Vantaan kaupungin osuus vajaan 600 miljoonan euron kustannuksista on vajaat 200 miljoonaa euroa. Vantaa onkin radan suuri hyötyjä, sillä kaupunki suunnittelee asuntoja kymmenille tuhansille ihmisille muun muassa Kivistön aseman ympäristöön.





> Helsinki-Vantaakin saattaa silti vielä joskus saada nopean raideyhteyden. Uutta kaukoliikennerataa on pohdittu siten, että rata sukeltaisi Pasilassa tunneliin ja kulkisi sitten lentoaseman kautta pääradalle jonnekin Keravan seutuville. Korostan, että tällainen rata voi kyllä kysymykseen vasta vuosikymmenien kuluttua. 
> 
> Radan ehdoton etu olisi se, että pohjoisen ja idän suunnasta pikajunilla matkustavat pääsisivät suoraan kentälle. Matkaa nyt viivästyttävä vaihto bussiin tai junaan Tikkurilassa jäisi pois. 
> 
> Tampereen seudulla rata jakaa mielipiteet. Suora yhteys maan pääkentälle olisi tervetullut, mutta toisaalta sen pelätään syövän oman Pirkkalan kentän kehittämisedellytyksiä

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

On ne Suomen erityisolosuhteet vain niin kummalliset.

Skotlannin pääkaupungissa Edinburghissa kaavaillaan raitioliikenneyhteyttä lentokentälle (englanniksi).

Edinburgh on hieman Helsinkiä pienempi kaupunki, noin 450 000 asukasta. Edinburghin seudun kokonaisasukasmäärä on kuitenkin noin 1 250 000. Edinburghin lentokentän matkustajamäärä on huimassa kasvussa ja viime vuonna se oli hitusen yli 9 miljoonaa. Matkaa Edinburghin keskustasta lentokentälle on noin 13 kilometriä. Edinburghille riittää ratikka.

Helsingin asukasmäärä on noi 570 000, seudun asukasmäärä ylitti juuri miljoonan. Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentän matkustajamäärä on noin 13 miljoonaa matkustajaa ja matkaa keskustasta lentokentälle on noin 18 kilometriä. Helsinki haluaa tunnelijunan.

Edinburghissa aiotaan saada valmista vuonna 2011. Milloinkohan Helsingissä?

Lähteenä vertailussa on käytetty pääasiassa englanninkielistä Wikipediaa.

----------


## kouvo

Vantaa ei taida nähdä metsää puilta. Vesi kielellä odotellaan prosentuaalisesti kohtuuttoman suurta valtion panosta paikalliseen kiinteistökehitys- ja vähemmässä määrin joukkoliikennehankkeeseen, mutta ei tajuta että omasta pussistakin menevä 200M on valtava summa.

----------


## sebastin

Edinburgh ei ole vertailukelpoinen Helsingin kanssa. Helsinki on pääkaupunki, talouden, hallinnon, kulttuurin, palvelujen keskus. Ei Helsinkiä voi rakentaa siten kuin esim. Turkua ja Tamperetta, tai jotain Edinburgia. Mitä tapahtuisi jos Edinburgia alettaisiin rakentaa kuten Lontoota, ja Lontoota kuten Edinburgia? Vertailusi on erittäin ontuva.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Edinburgh ei ole vertailukelpoinen Helsingin kanssa. Helsinki on pääkaupunki, talouden, hallinnon, kulttuurin, palvelujen keskus.


Edinburgh on Skotlannin pääkaupunki ja varmasti vähintään yhtä paljon Skotlannin talouden, hallinnon, kulttuurin ja palvelujen keskus kuin mitä Helsinki on Suomen. Helsinki on Lontoosta katsottuna aika vaatimaton pienmetropoli, ja niin saattaa olla myös Edinburgh. Joka tapauksessa ne ovat mielestäni melko vertailukelpoiset keskenään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On ne Suomen erityisolosuhteet vain niin kummalliset.
> 
> Skotlannin pääkaupungissa Edinburghissa kaavaillaan raitioliikenneyhteyttä lentokentälle (englanniksi).
> 
> Edinburgh on hieman Helsinkiä pienempi kaupunki, noin 450 000 asukasta. Edinburghin seudun kokonaisasukasmäärä on kuitenkin noin 1 250 000. Edinburghin lentokentän matkustajamäärä on huimassa kasvussa ja viime vuonna se oli hitusen yli 9 miljoonaa. Matkaa Edinburghin keskustasta lentokentälle on noin 13 kilometriä. Edinburghille riittää ratikka.
> 
> Helsingin asukasmäärä on noi 570 000, seudun asukasmäärä ylitti juuri miljoonan. Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentän matkustajamäärä on noin 13 miljoonaa matkustajaa ja matkaa keskustasta lentokentälle on noin 18 kilometriä. Helsinki haluaa tunnelijunan.
> 
> Edinburghissa aiotaan saada valmista vuonna 2011. Milloinkohan Helsingissä?
> ...


Mielestäni näiden kahden kaupungin lähtökohdat ovat niin erilaisia ettei niitä voi oikein vertailla.

- Edinburghissa ei ole ennestään kaupungin sisäistä liikennettä palvelevia rautatieyhteyksiä sen enempää kuin mitään muuta kaupunkiraideliikennettä, vaan kaikki kaupunkiliikenne on hoidettu busseilla tähän asti
- Edinburghin rakennetaan uutta pikaraitiotieverkostoa keskustaa palvelemaan sekä kaupungin ja sen suurimpien lähiöiden välille ja lentokentän haara on osa sitä kokonaisuutta
- Edinburghin lentokenttä on pienempi kuin Helsinki-Vantaa ja lentomatkustajamäärät ovat 2/3 siitä mitä Helsinki-Vantaalla
- Tunnelijuna Helsinki-Vantaalle toteutetaan Marja-ratana, joka integroituu nykyiseen Helsingin seudulliseen rautatielähiliikenneverkkoon, ja haarautuu jo olemassa olevalta pääradalta. Helsinki itse ei maksa siitä mitään, vaan valtio 70% ja Vantaan kaupunki 30%. 
- Sitä ei ole minun tiedossani, onko Edinburghin lentokenttä kaupungin alueella vai naapurikunnan puolella, ja mikä on valtion vs Edinburghin ja mahdollisen toisen kunnan osuus raitiotien rakentamisesta sinne, ja hyödyntääkö rata sinne muitakin kuin pelkästään lentokentälle matkustavia.
- Mielestäni Edinburghin esimerkkiä voisi soveltaa Suomen oloissa niin, että jos Tampereelle rakennetaan pikaraitiotieverkosto, niin perusverkkoa pikkasen suuremmalla ponnistuksella saatasiiin aikaiseksi myös raitiotie Tampere-Pirkkalan lentokentälle.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Vantaan kaupunginvaltuusto hyväksyi aiesopimuksen kehäradan rakentamisesta 28.5.2007 (§17).

Esityslistan liitteistä käy ilmi, että kun radan toinenkin vaihe on toteutunut, Vantaan lopullinen maksuosuus on 34 % ja valtion 67%. Valtio maksaa siis harvinaisen vähän näin tärkeästä ja valtakunnallista merkitystä omaavasta hankkeesta. Asiakirjat löytyvät Vantaan kaupungin sivuilta.





> Valtio yhteensä 67,0 % 320 238 222


Linkki esityslistaan (§17) 28.5.2007
http://192.49.193.12/ktwebbin/ktprox...2018%3a00%3a00

Linkki liitteisiin (sopimus RHK:n kanssa, kustannusjako...)
http://192.49.193.12/ktwebbin/dbisa....3a00%3a00+17+0

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Edinburgh on Skotlannin pääkaupunki ja varmasti vähintään yhtä paljon Skotlannin talouden, hallinnon, kulttuurin ja palvelujen keskus kuin mitä Helsinki on Suomen. Helsinki on Lontoosta katsottuna aika vaatimaton pienmetropoli, ja niin saattaa olla myös Edinburgh. Joka tapauksessa ne ovat mielestäni melko vertailukelpoiset keskenään.


Minun ymmärtääkseni Glasgow, vaikka ei ole Skotlannin hallinnollinen pääkaupunki, on n 2 kertaa niin iso kuin Edinburgh, ja paljon vetovoimaisempi yleisesti. Matkailijoille ehkä Edinburgh tarjoaa enemmän aitoa "skottilaista" nähtävää.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minun ymmärtääkseni Glasgow, vaikka ei ole Skotlannin hallinnollinen pääkaupunki, on n 2 kertaa niin iso kuin Edinburgh, ja paljon vetovoimaisempi yleisesti.


Glasgow on tosiaan Helsingin kokoinen kaupunki ja seudulla asuu jopa 1,75 miljoonaa ihmistä. Glasgow'n kansainvälinen lentoasema ei ollut viime vuonna matkustajamääriltään sen suurempi kuin Edinburghinkaan, vaan jopa hitusen pienempi 8,8 miljoonaa, tosin Glasgow'n toista, Britannian sisäisten lentojen kenttää käyttää vuosittain noin 2,5 miljoonaa matkustajaa.

Ei siis mielestäni sen paremmin vertailukelpoinen Helsingin kanssa kuin Edinburgh.

Glasgow'n lentokentälle, johon on keskustasta matkaa 13 km, on niin ikään aikomus avata maanpäällinen raideyhteys, ilmeisesti pääosin olemassa olevaa rataa hyödyntäen. En nyt äkkiseltäni löytänyt oikein tietoa tästä projektista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Glasgow on tosiaan Helsingin kokoinen kaupunki ja seudulla asuu jopa 1,75 miljoonaa ihmistä. Glasgow'n kansainvälinen lentoasema ei ollut viime vuonna matkustajamääriltään sen suurempi kuin Edinburghinkaan, vaan jopa hitusen pienempi 8,8 miljoonaa, tosin Glasgow'n toista, Britannian sisäisten lentojen kenttää käyttää vuosittain noin 2,5 miljoonaa matkustajaa.
> 
> Ei siis mielestäni sen paremmin vertailukelpoinen Helsingin kanssa kuin Edinburgh.


Mun käsittääkseni kummankaan kaupungin kenttä ei ole merkitykseltään ihan vertailukelpoinen Hki-Vantaan kanssa.

Skotlanti on kiinteästi yhteydessä Englantiin ja mailla on yhteinen liikenne-infrastruktuuri. 

Sekä Glasgowsta että Edinburhista pääsee Lontoon suurille kansainvälisille lentokentille junalla n 4-5 tunnissa. Helsingistä eikä mistään muualta Suomesta pääse millekään toiselle Hki-Vantaata suuremmalle kv lentokentälle maata pitkin nopeammin kuin 6 tunnissa, ja sekin onnistuu vain Etelä-Karjalasta tai Kymenlaaksosta Pietarin kentälle, tai Ahvenanmaalta Tukholman Arlandaan. Sitä en tiedä hyödyntääkö kovin moni sitä mahdollisuutta, mutta se on aika varmaa että hyvin moni skotti nouse koneeseen vasta Hethrow'ssa tai Gatwickissa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Jykke

> Älä Jykke unohda terminaali 5-hanketta. Se tulee nykyisen parkkitalo 1:n päälle ja käytännössä siis rautatieasemalta on sinne vain 50m, koska asemaa siirrettiin vielä terminaalille päin.


 Löytyykös tarkempia tietoja netistä tästä hankkeesta? En näin äkkiseltään löytänyt googlettamalla siitä mitään. 




> Terminaaliin tulee paljon lähtöselvitystiloja yms, siitä tulee "matkakeskus". RHK:n aseman palvelutaso on siis erittäin hyvä ja täysin kansainvälisten esimerkkien mukainen. Jalat kuivina junasta lentoon, noudattaa AiRail-ideaa.


Onhan tuo lentoaseman asema aivan toimiva ratkaisu toki, paitsi yhdessä asiassa. Sinne ei pääse kaukojunalla. Täytyy toivoa että osaavat varautua kyseisen aseman rakentamisessa myös kaukojunien tilanvaraukseen. Aikaisemmin esille tulleessa Tekniikka & Talous-lehden jutussa, olisi mielenkiintoista saada vastaus siihen miksi kaukojunat tulevat vasta vuosikymmenten kuluttua lentoasemalle. Syynä kehäradasta aiheutuvat kustannukset?

----------


## Kolli

Tämän raportin http://www.keharata.net/marja_yleiss...maraportti.pdf sivulla 30 näkyy *kuvassa 10* uusi T5, joka on 90 asteen kulmassa nykyiseen terminaaliin. Iso lasikatos, paikalla nykyään valkoinen, neliskanttinen P1. Koska kehäradan lentoaseman asemaa siirrettiin terminaaliin päin, asema on käytännössä tuon "lasikatoksen" alla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tämän raportin http://www.keharata.net/marja_yleiss...maraportti.pdf sivulla 30 näkyy *kuvassa 10* uusi T5, joka on 90 asteen kulmassa nykyiseen terminaaliin.


Vai tarkoititko kuvaa 16? Onko tuossa raportissa, tai vaihtoehtoisesti jossain muualla myös kirjallinen maininta? Itse en onnistunut nopeasti lukaisemalla löytämään.

----------


## Kolli

*KORJAUS: TARKOITIN KUVAA 16* sivulla *30*Kiitos huomiosta.

Keskustelin Arkkitehtitoimisto Salmisen (http://www.pesark.com/) edustajan kanssa ja näin T5:n paperit. Sisältyy Ilmailulaitoksen Master Planiin, voi toteutua jo piankin, jopa radan yhteydessä.
Pesark on ollut jo vuosia Finavian "hoviarkkitehti"

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keskustelin Arkkitehtitoimisto Salmisen (http://www.pesark.com/) edustajan kanssa ja näin T5:n paperit. Sisältyy Ilmailulaitoksen Master Planiin, voi toteutua jo piankin, jopa radan yhteydessä.


Tai sitten ei, jos lentoliikenne otetaankin mukaan päästölaskelmiin ja -velvoitteisiin ja öljyn hinnan huonot skenariot toteutuvat.

Lentoliikenteen energiankulutus on tällä hetkellä lähes 20 kertaa sähkökäyttöisen junaliikenteen energiankulutus matkustajakilometriä kohden. Sähköjunan energia voidaan tuottaa päästövapaasti, joten lentäminen tuottaa päästöjä vähintään pari kymmentä kertaa niin paljon kuin junamatkustaminen, pahimmillaan äärettömästi enemmän.

Suomi on jo nyt sitoutunut päästötavoitteisiin, joiden täyttämisessä on haastetta. Tulevaisuudessa tavotteet eivät vähene. Tiedetään, että tavoitteisiin liikenteen osalta ei päästä millään ihmeteknologialla, jonka kehittäminen ei edes ole meidän vaan ulkomaisen autoteollisuuden hallinnassa. Eli tavoitteiden täyttäminen edellyttää sekä liikenteen määrän vähentämistä että siirtymistä vähemmän päästöjä tuottavaan liikenteeseen siellä, missä se on mahdollista. Kuten kotimaan lentoliikenteestä junaan.

Hulluttelu Marjaradan kanssa on alkanut aikana, jolloin meillä vietettiin nykytilanteeseen nähden melkoista kulutusjuhlaa. Lähtökohta oli maakeinottelu, jossa ei pohdittu sitä, onko umpimetsä kaukana seutukeskuksesta (myös Vantaan keskuksista) hyvä paikka sijoittaa asumalähiötä. Vantaan rakentamistoiveet voidaan toteuttaa kohtuuhintaisella Martinlaakson radan jatkeella, isommat rahat olisi fiksumpaa sijoittaa sekä liikenteellisesti että ympäristön kannalta huomattavasti parempaan hankkeeseen pääradasta nykyisen kentän ja terminaalien kautta. Fiksumpaa siis olisi tehdä se ennen kuin on pakko.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sähköjunan energia voidaan tuottaa päästövapaasti, joten lentäminen tuottaa päästöjä vähintään pari kymmentä kertaa niin paljon kuin junamatkustaminen, pahimmillaan äärettömästi enemmän.


Pakko vielä todeta, että Lentoliikenne ja ilmasto -sivuston mukaan lämmitysvaikutuksen olevan noin kaksinkertainen verrattuna osuuteen hiilidioksidipäästöistä. Tämä johtuu matkalentokorkeudesta. Tarkkaa tutkimustulostahan ei tietenkään ole, ja muutenkin sivuston teksti on mahdollisimman ympäripyöreätä.

Toivotaan, että Railteamilta löytyy nopeasti ratkaisu Euroopan sisäisen lentoliikenteen vähentämiseen.

----------


## sebastin

Kehäradalla yhdistetään Länsi-Vantaa ja Itä-Vantaa toisiinsa. Kehäradalle on tulossa 9 uutta asemaa joista 7 avataan ensimmäisessä rakennusvaiheessa. Kehäradan varrelle on nousemassa, kun alueet muutaman vuosikymmenen päästä ovat valmiita, yhteensä 80 000 asukkaan kaupunginosia ja päälle saman verran työpaikkoja. Mikään pieni radanpätkä ei vastaa siihen tarpeeseen, mikä Vantaalla on. Kehäradan kaupunginosilla helpotetaan koko pääkaupunkisedun asuntotilannetta. 

Pääradalta on tilavaraus kehäradalle pohjoisen suunnasta. Martinlaakson radan, ja tulevan kehäradan paikallisjunien vuoroväli taitaa olla sitä luokkaa ettei radalla pikajunia johdeta vaikka se teknisesti olisi mahdollista. Martinlaakson rataa ei varsinaisesti ole pikajunille tehty. Tikkurilasta on vaihto Kehäradalle ja matka aika on 8 min.

Lentokentän käyttäjien osuus bussijoukkoliikenteestä kentälle on vähäinen. Moni pikajunalla saapuva varmaankin viettää Helsingissä palveluita käyttäen aikaa ennen lennon lähtöä. Se että lentokentältä olisi pikajunayhteys kaikkialle Suomeen on silkkaa hömpötystä. Pikajunien on yhtä tärkeä palvella myös Tikkurilaa.

Pikajunaradan lentokentälle on syytä odottaa Rail Baltica radan valmistelua ja mahdollista rahoitusta. Rata Pietariin voisi sitten kulkea lentokentän kautta, kaartua Pietariin ja radalta olisi haara pääradalle. Rail Baltica saattaa olla Ranskalaista ja Saksalaista raideleveyttä. Uuden "suurnopeusradan" Helsingistä Turkuun ja Tampereelle olisi oltava Rail Baltican kanssa yhteensopiva. Väittäisin lentokentän pikajunaradan olevan hyvin sidottu Rail Balticaan.

----------


## teme

> Kehäradalla yhdistetään Länsi-Vantaa ja Itä-Vantaa toisiinsa. Kehäradalle on tulossa 9 uutta asemaa joista 7 avataan ensimmäisessä rakennusvaiheessa. Kehäradan varrelle on nousemassa, kun alueet muutaman vuosikymmenen päästä ovat valmiita, yhteensä 80 000 asukkaan kaupunginosia ja päälle saman verran työpaikkoja.


Joku lähde tuohon 80 000 lukuun, kiitos.

----------


## Kolli

Ei kehärata ole hulluttelua. Se mitä kuukanko asiasta sanoi aikoinaan on paras yhteenveto. Kyseessä on halpa kompromissi, jonka avulla saavutetaan monta ulottuvuutta. (lainasin vapaasti). Kehärata vähentää bussiliikennettä ja siltikin T5 on merkittävä asia, koska se tulee käytännössä kehäradan lentoaseman juna-aseman päälle. Ei tällä ole mitään tekemistä ilmastoasioiden kanssa, vaan sen kanssa, että kun lentoaseman toimintaedellytyksiä parannetaan, asema ei ole kaukana lähtöselvityksestä. Se, että lentoliikennettäkin joudutaan rajoittamaan on aivan varmaa, sen uskon. Sen osuus co2:sta maailmanlaajuisesti on kuitenkin 2-3% luokkaa. Suurin ongelma taitaa olla jossain muualla. Toisaalta jo USA ja Kiina eivät tee mitään, niin halleluja...

----------


## walttu

> Lentokentän käyttäjien osuus bussijoukkoliikenteestä kentälle on vähäinen. Moni pikajunalla saapuva varmaankin viettää Helsingissä palveluita käyttäen aikaa ennen lennon lähtöä. Se että lentokentältä olisi pikajunayhteys kaikkialle Suomeen on silkkaa hömpötystä. Pikajunien on yhtä tärkeä palvella myös Tikkurilaa.


En edes usko lukemaani. Väitätkö että esimerkiksi Tampereella käymässä ollut brittiläinen tiukan aikataulun liikemies tai Joensuusta Thaimaahan lomamatkalla oleva perhe käyvät huvikseen vähän humputtelemassa stadin sykkeessä ennen lennolle lähtöä? Suoralla kaukojunayhteydellä todellakin on merkitystä, usko tai älä.




> Ei kehärata ole hulluttelua. Se mitä kuukanko asiasta sanoi aikoinaan on paras yhteenveto. Kyseessä on halpa kompromissi, jonka avulla saavutetaan monta ulottuvuutta.


Täysin järjetöntä vedota jatkuvasti "halpuuteen". Punnitaanpa hieman vaihtoehtoiskustannuksia, olettaen Kehäradan ja Pasila-lentoasema-Kerava-kaukoliikenneradan olevan kilpailevia hankkeita, kuten niiden olisi kuulunut olla. Kehäradan vaihtoehtoiskustannus on kaukojunayhteyden rakentamattajättäminen RHK:n edustajan mukaan jopa vuosikymmeniksi. Kaukoliikenneradan vaihtoehtoiskustannus olisi Vantaan poikkittaisraideyhteyden rakentamattajättäminen toistaiseksi. Kumpikohan näistä vaihtoehtoiskustannuksista mahtaa olla suurempi koko valtion näkökulmasta katsottuna? Valtio maksaa Kehäradasta yli 2/3 eli 400M, millä perustelet näin suuren investoinnin? Syyksi eivät kelpaa populistipoliitikoiden vastaavat tempaukset jossain muualla maailmassa. Nyt on kyseessä Suomen rajalliset resurssit.

----------


## kouvo

> Se että lentokentältä olisi pikajunayhteys kaikkialle Suomeen on silkkaa hömpötystä. Pikajunien on yhtä tärkeä palvella myös Tikkurilaa.


Kaikkien pikajunien pysähtely Tikkurilassa on suhteellisen uusi asia. Henk.koht. olen sitä mieltä että pysähdykset Tikkurilaan lisättiin nimenomaan kun kuviteltiin että se olisi jotenkin erinomainen ratkaisu muun valtakunnan lentoasemayhteyksien kannalta. Tikkurila sinänsä on mitätön kyläpahanen, johon hyvin harvalla suomalaisella saatikka sitten ulkomaalaisella on mitään asiaa. Sen sijaan Hki-Vantaa nyt sattuu olemaan Suomen ainoa aidosti kansainvälinen lentokenttä, jonne pitää olla suorat yhteydet muualtakin valtakunnasta kuin pääkaupunkiseudulta.

----------


## petteri

> Kaikkien pikajunien pysähtely Tikkurilassa on suhteellisen uusi asia. Henk.koht. olen sitä mieltä että pysähdykset Tikkurilaan lisättiin nimenomaan kun kuviteltiin että se olisi jotenkin erinomainen ratkaisu muun valtakunnan lentoasemayhteyksien kannalta. Tikkurila sinänsä on mitätön kyläpahanen, johon hyvin harvalla suomalaisella saatikka sitten ulkomaalaisella on mitään asiaa.


Milläköhän sijalla Tikkurila on nykyään Suomen vilkkaimpien kaukoliikenneasemien listalla? Top 10:ssä tuon ainakin pitäisi olla.

Ja Tikkurilan kuormituksesta vain osa on lentokentän liikennettä, suurempi osa lähialueiden asukkaita. Tikkurilan kaukoliikenneaseman vaikutusalueella Itä-Vantaalla, Pohjois- ja Koillis-Helsingissä, Keravalla ja Hyrylässä asuu yli 250000 asukasta.

Vaikka kyllä myös pääradan asema Helsinki-Vantaallakin palvelisi suurta määrää asukkaita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Milläköhän sijalla Tikkurila on nykyään Suomen vilkkaimpien kaukoliikenneasemien listalla? Top 10:ssä tuon ainakin pitäisi olla.
> 
> Ja Tikkurilan kuormituksesta vain osa on lentokentän liikennettä, suurempi osa lähialueiden asukkaita. Tikkurilan kaukoliikenneaseman vaikutusalueella Itä-Vantaalla, Pohjois- ja Koillis-Helsingissä, Keravalla ja Hyrylässä asuu yli 250000 asukasta.
> 
> Vaikka kyllä myös pääradan asema Helsinki-Vantaallakin palvelisi suurta määrää asukkaita.


Minä olen Petterin kanssa samaa mieltä Tikkurilan pysähdyksen tärkeydestä. Tikkurila on hyvin vilkas asema, ja Vantaan keskusta, ja nykyinen päärata on Vantaan napanuora. 

Lentokenttä on vain suuri työpaikka-alue, asukkaita on läheisyydessä kävely- tai helpon joukkoliikennematkan päässä sattuneista syistä hyvin vähän. Kaukojunien reitin siirtäminen lentokentän kautta kulkevaksi voisi pahimmassa tapauksessa vähentää vantaalaistan kaukojunamatkustamista, ainakin lyhyemmillä reiteillä joissa oma auto on kilpailukykyinen. 

Sellaisille, jotka esim tavaroiden kantamisen vuoksi tarvitsevat auton päästääksen kaukojunaan, niin on muistettava että lentoasemalla auton pysäköinti on aina hyvin kallista, kun taas Tikkurilaan saa auton ainakin päiväksi ilmaiseksi parkkiin, ja pidemmäksikin aikaa jos viitsii etsiä. 

Kehärata mahdollistaa länsivantaalaisillekin tulevaisuudessa helpon tavan päästä Tikkurilaan ja kaukojunan kyytiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## jawahl

Pääradan veto lentoaseman läpi olisi omien arvioideni mukaan ehdottomasti parempi ratkaisu kuin nykyinen Tikkurila.

Perusteina:
1. Lentokentälle suoraan pääsevien matkustajien osuus olisi merkittävästi suurempi, kuin Tikkurilan läheisyydessä asuvien kaukojunamatkustajien. Päärataa pitkin suora yhteys lentoasemalle toisi matkustajia Pohjanmaalta, Keski-Suomesta, Tampereen seudulta, Hämeenlinnan seudulta, Lahden seudulta, Kouvolan seudulta ja Lappeenrannan seudulta sekä vielä näiden vaihtoyhteyksistä jonkin verran. Tämä matkustajamäärä on monta luokkaa merkittävämpi, kuin Tikkurilaan menevät tai sieltä tulevat

2. Saastuttavien yhdyslentojen ja yksityisautoilla kentälle tulon tarve poistuisi edellä mainittujen kaupunkiseutujen kentiltä, mm. Tampereelta. Tampere-Pirkkalan kehityshankkeille tämä olisi totaalinen takaisku, mutta toisaalta kuka Tampereen seudulla enää tarvitsisi omaa kenttää, jos Tampereelta pääsisi Vantaan asemalle tunnissa tai tulevaisuudessa jopa alle. Sama pätee muutamaan muuhunkin. Harva pääkaupunkiseutulainenkaan pääsee Vantaan asemalle niin nopeaan. Esim. Espoosta menee kentälle hyvinkin 45...75 min. 

3. Pääradan veto lentoaseman kautta palvelisi erinomaisesti myös Helsingistä ja Pasilasta tulevia. Se olisi monin verroin nopeampi, kuin tuleva kehäradan kautta kiertely. Tämä käyttäjämäärä on myös merkittävä

4. Näin Tikkurilan radalle jäisi enemmän kapasiteettia käyttöön lähijunaliikenteen tarpeita ajatellen

5. Näin Helsinki-Vantaasta kasvaisi todellinen metropoliluokan kenttä, joka loisi kuvaa dynaamisesta maasta ja sen monista mahdollisuuksista. Vantaalle ja Helsingille hyöty olisi erinomaisen suuri

Näiden perusteella en näe yhtäkään järkevää syytä olla viemättä tätä hanketta nopeasti eteenpäin

----------


## Kolli

> ? Syyksi eivät kelpaa populistipoliitikoiden vastaavat tempaukset jossain muualla maailmassa. Nyt on kyseessä Suomen rajalliset resurssit.


Mitäköhän tällä tarkoitetaan?
Enpä usko, että on kovin suurta populismia, jos jokin maa on halunnut rakentaa radan päälentoasemalleen. Suomihan tätä ei ole vielä tehnyt.

Jawahlille sellainen kommentti, että olet periaatteessa oikeassa. En vaan usko, että esim Tampereen seudulla ollaan innoissaan, jos oma kenttä häviää. Sen puolestahan maakunnissa aina taistellaan.
Mitään virallisia lukuja siitä, kuinka paljon kaukojunalla tulisi kentälle ihmisiä ei ole, poislukien Hepi-selvitys. Joku selvitys asiasta pitäisi olla silti.
Toisaalta Tikkurilasta pitäisi matkustaa lentoasemalle, jos haluaisi Tampereelle, vaikka eihän 8min ole paha matka-aika.

Tällainen löytyi http://www.esavo.fi/media/kirjelma_s...eys_080204.pdf

----------


## teme

> 4. Näin Tikkurilan radalle jäisi enemmän kapasiteettia käyttöön lähijunaliikenteen tarpeita ajatellen


Tämä olisi se varsinainen killer feature bittitermein, pääradalle voisi järjestää vainka minkälaisia lähijunavuoroja. Kun olisi Pisara ja Oikorata. Pitäisi vain keksiä jostain se miljardi rataeuroa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jawahlille sellainen kommentti, että olet periaatteessa oikeassa. En vaan usko, että esim Tampereen seudulla ollaan innoissaan, jos oma kenttä häviää.


En usko, että tamperelaiset ovat kovin tyytyväisiä kenttäänsä, ja sikäli kun sieltä ei pahemmin lähde lentoja, käyttää valtaosa Helsinki-Vantaata. Koska näyttää siltä, että Pirkkalassa meininki hyytyy, kannattaisi myös Tampereella ajaa tätä Helsinki-Vantaan kautta kulkevaa rataa ennen kuin on liian myöhäistä.

Kuinkas kauan tällä hetkellä Pirkkalaan menee Tampereen keskustasta matkatessa? Tampereelta Helsingin lentokentälle voisi realistinen aika suurnopeusrataa pitkin (ehkä n. 170 km) olla tunnin luokkaa, ehkä vähän yli. Helsinki-Vantaalta hoidetaan kuitenkin jo nyt 90 % Suomen ulkomaanlennoista. 

Maailmalla eletään vähän sellaista vaihetta, että Suomessakin tullaan vähentämään kotimaan lentoja (jollei niitä lopeteta kokonaan), ja jopa Euroopan sisäisiä, jolloin paljon pienien ja keskikokoisten kenttien käyttöä tullaan harventamaan. Suomessa ei välttämättä vuonna 2030 ole kuin Helsingin ja Oulun lentokentät matkustajaliikenteen käytössä. Koska näin tulee näillä näkymin todennäköisesti tapahtumaan, olisi syytä panostaa lentokenttien liityntäliikenteeseen jo nyt. Ei siinä auta piskuisen Pirkkalan kentän tekohengitys.

----------


## Kolli

Tuo kaikki on Vesa varmastikin totta. Mutta poliittinen realismi on vaikea pala vaaleissa. Miten maakunnissa selitetään asia? Esim Vaasasta ja Turusta on nopeinta lentää Tukholmaan, vaikka olenkin kuullut, että vaihtoyhteydet voivat olla niin hankalia, että joskus lento Vantaalle ja sieltä eteenpäin on nopeampi. Itse veikkaan, että Rovaniemi, Oulu ja Kuopio tulevat säilymään. Matka Kuopiosta Helsinkiin on hurjimpienkin visioiden mukaan 3t ja siihen menee aikaa vielä vuosia...voipi olla ettei tuohon päästä koskaan. Se vaatisi Mikkeli-Lahti-oikorataa ja/tai useiden pysäkkien karsimista.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Esim Vaasasta ja Turusta on nopeinta lentää Tukholmaan, vaikka olenkin kuullut, että vaihtoyhteydet voivat olla niin hankalia, että joskus lento Vantaalle ja sieltä eteenpäin on nopeampi.


En tunne ketään, kuka olisi lentänyt Turusta tai Vaasasta Tukholmaan. Vaasasta saadaan toivottavasti lähitulevaisuudessa junayhteys Uumajaan ja sitä kautta Tukholmaan. Turku onkin sitten vähän vaikeampi pala.




> Itse veikkaan, että Rovaniemi, Oulu ja Kuopio tulevat säilymään. Matka Kuopiosta Helsinkiin on hurjimpienkin visioiden mukaan 3t ja siihen menee aikaa vielä vuosia...voipi olla ettei tuohon päästä koskaan. Se vaatisi Mikkeli-Lahti-oikorataa ja/tai useiden pysäkkien karsimista.


Jopa poliitikot tietävät, että aikaa ei pahemmin ole hukattavissa. On sitten eri asia, miten suurnopeusratahakkeet Suomen sisällä toteutuvat. Kyllähän ne Pendolinot hankittiin ja suuria lupauksia koko maan kattavasta suurnopeusverkosta kuultiin eduskunnasta RHK:lta ja VR:ltä. Nyt, reilun kymmenen vuoden aikana on toteutunut vasta Helsinki-Lahti.

Siinä vaiheessa, kun ongelmat alkavat haitata vaikuttajia ja poliitikkoja, alkaa yleensä jotain tapahtumaan.

----------


## petteri

> Maailmalla eletään vähän sellaista vaihetta, että Suomessakin tullaan vähentämään kotimaan lentoja (jollei niitä lopeteta kokonaan), ja jopa Euroopan sisäisiä, jolloin paljon pienien ja keskikokoisten kenttien käyttöä tullaan harventamaan. Suomessa ei välttämättä vuonna 2030 ole kuin Helsingin ja Oulun lentokentät matkustajaliikenteen käytössä. Koska näin tulee näillä näkymin todennäköisesti tapahtumaan, olisi syytä panostaa lentokenttien liityntäliikenteeseen jo nyt. Ei siinä auta piskuisen Pirkkalan kentän tekohengitys.


Minusta tuo lentoliikenteen loppumisen skenaario ei vaikuta ollenkaan uskottavalta. Hallinnollisin toimin lentoliikennettä tuskin lopetetaan, ovathan lentokone ja henkilöauto matkustajakilometriä kohti yhtä suunnilleen saastuttavia. Jotenkin lentoliikenne on vaan hyvä vihollinen, kun henkilöautoiluun ei uskalleta puuttua. 

Kun Suomi sijaitsee puolittain "saaressa" ja kaukana, lentoliikenne on ulkomaan- ja pohjois-suomen liikenteessä hankalasti korvattavissa. Kotimaassa lyhyissä liitynnöissä korvaantumista voi tapahtua, jos siihen panostetaan.

Polttoaineiden hinnannousu kyllä vaikuttaa jonkin verran lentoliikenteeseen, mutta todellinen kysynnän kipuraja lienee vasta jossain öljyn 500$ barrelihinnan tasolla (tuollainen öljyn hinnan nousu nostaisi lentolippujen hintoja nykytasolta noin 50 %), joka ei vaikuta kauhean luultavalta energianhintatasolta yhtään pitemmällä aikavälillä, koska on paljon mahdollisia tapoja tuottaa monikäyttöistä energiaa noin 10 c/kWh kustannuksella. 

Öljyn pääasiallinen käyttäjä eli henkilöautothan kulkevat monenlaisella polttoaineella ja siirtymä esimerkiksi kaasun käyttöön ei ole mitenkään mahdoton. Ja sähkökin kuljettaa autoja, vaikka Suomen ilmastossa sähköautoilla on haasteita ja sähkökin pitää jotenkin tuottaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minusta tuo lentoliikenteen loppumisen skenaario ei vaikuta ollenkaan uskottavalta.


Ehkä siksi, kun maailma on junnannut näissä samoissa asioissa jo vuosikymmenet? Lentoliikenne liittyy päästökauppaan 1.1.2012. Pienet lentoyhtiöt saattavat ostaa oikeuksia, jolloin niiden hinnat nousevat, mutta isot yhtiöt luultavasti mielummin vähentävät lentoja.



> Hallinnollisin toimin lentoliikennettä tuskin lopetetaan, ovathan lentokone ja henkilöauto matkustajakilometriä kohti yhtä suunnilleen saastuttavia.


Nyt kun auton mainitsit... Lensin viime kuussa Tukholmasta Barcelonaan. Laskeskelin kansainvälisen ilmailuhallinnon sivuilta sen hiilidioksidimäärän, jonka tämä Airbus 320 kulutti. Tulos oli reilut 400 kg. Tämän jälkeen laskeskelin autolla, Volkswagen Golf vuodelta 2001. Ajoneuvohallintokeskuksen luvukujen mukaan laskettuna tuo matka autolla olisi päästellyt hiilidioksidia reilut 450 kg. Auto tulee tässä tapauksessa ilmaston kannalta kannattavammaksi, kun kasvihuonekaasuista osa jää troposfäärin sisälle.



> Kotimaassa lyhyissä liitynnöissä korvaantumista voi tapahtua, jos siihen panostetaan.


Siinä vaiheessa, kun juna+lentokone on nopeampi tie, vaihtaa matkustaja lentokone+lentokone -yhdistelmän siihen. Siihen tosiaan pitää panostaa.

Siinä välissä, kun matka-aika on alle neljä tuntia, vaihtaa ihminen tutkimusten mukaan lentokoneen junaan. Tämä tulee tapahtumaan eri puolilla Keski-Eurooppaa lähivuosikymmeninä. Muun muassa Espanjassa on jo hyvä esimerkki, jossa uudella Madrid-Sevilla suurnopeusjunan reitillä matkustajamäärät kääntyivät ympäri junan hyväksi. Ennen junaa käytti 33 %, uuden yhteyden auettua luku oli liki 84 %. Tilastossa oli siis vain juna- ja lentokoneyhteyden käyttäjät.

Ranska on ottanut lentoyhtiöiltä jo vuosia ympäristöveroa, muita maita on uhannut seurata perässä. Ympäristövero voi tulla lentokoneille päästökaupan laajenemisesta huolimatta.

----------


## jawahl

> En usko, että tamperelaiset ovat kovin tyytyväisiä kenttäänsä, ja sikäli kun sieltä ei pahemmin lähde lentoja, käyttää valtaosa Helsinki-Vantaata. Koska näyttää siltä, että Pirkkalassa meininki hyytyy, kannattaisi myös Tampereella ajaa tätä Helsinki-Vantaan kautta kulkevaa rataa ennen kuin on liian myöhäistä.


Pirkkalan suhteen olet Vesa hieman väärässä, koska suorat ulkomaanlennot Pirkkalasta päinvastoin kasvavat. Kasvua on ollut ja se myös lisääntyy jatkuvasti, tosin hyvin pienin askelin.
Nyt jo Tampereelta pääsee suoraan Tukholmaan, Kööpenhaminaan, Lontooseen, Frankfurtiin, Milanoon, Bremeniin, Riikaan ja sisämaassakin Helsinkiin sekä Ouluun.
Myös rahtiliikenne on kasvanut.

Yksi yksittäinen syy, miksi esim. Länsi-Suomen (Satakunta, Pirkanmaa, Etelä- ja Keski-Pohjanmaa ja eteläinen Keski-Suomi) ja osin Kanta-Hämeen (Lahti, Hämeenlinna) kauppakamarit sekä maakuntaliitot ajavat Pirkkalaan uusia yhteyksiä on VR:n tyly ja jo ennakkoon torjuva asenne yhden Pietarin junan saamisesta Länsi-Suomeen. 
Tämä olisi mahdollista esim. kytkemällä Länsi-Suomen Pendo Lahdessa tai Kouvolassa yhteen Helsinki  Pietari Pendon kanssa. Teknisesti jopa melko riskitön ratkaisu  ainoa riski olisi Suomesta Pietariin päin mentäessä jommankumman Pendon myöhästyminen ennen kytkentää. Riski olisi kuitenkin Suomen puolella, mikä pienentää sitä. Venäjältä Suomeen päin tultaessa taas mitään riskiä ei olisi. Näin myös raidekapasiteettia säästyisi. 
Myöskään Helsingin suunnasta tulijat eivät menettäisi tämän Länsi-Suomen Pietari- junan myötä yhtään mitään. (Suomessahan pääkaupunkia myöten aina yhtenä torjuntamotiivina kehitysehdotuksissa on pelko siitä, että jos joku toinen saa jotain on se MINULTA pois ja sitten alkaa itku lehtiä ja uutisia myöten)
Riihimäen n. 1,5 km mittainen kolmioraide tässä asiassa olisi vielä parantamassa tilannetta. Se mahdollistaisi myös vielä tänä päivänäkin puuttuvan Itä- ja Länsi-Suomen välisen suoran yhteyden kerran päivässä.

Mm. tämän VR:n kankeuden ja haluttomuuden takia nämä ovatkin päättäneet yrittää kehittää suoria lentoja Pietariin, Moskovaan ja muutamiin muihin liike-elämän ja turismin keskuksiin. On helpompi neuvotella ulkomaisten lentoyhtiöiden kanssa kuin oman maan rautatieyhtiön. Ikävää, mutta totta.  :Mad: 

Anyhow, en usko että esim. Tampereella tai Lappeenrannassa oltaisiin kovastikaan pahoillaan oman lentokentän hyytymisestä, jos Helsinki-Vantaalle pääsisi molemmista junalla suoraan tunnissa tai kahdessa ja ilman vaihtoja Pietariin junalla muutamassa tunnissa.

- Jan -

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pirkkalan suhteen olet Vesa hieman väärässä, koska suorat ulkomaanlennot Pirkkalasta päinvastoin kasvavat.


Totta tosiaan! Olet oikeassa, lentokenttä on tosiaan kasvanut ja reippaasti. Vielä viime vuonna oli matkustajaliikenteen kasvu noin 62 000 edellisvuoteen verrattuna. Sen kokoiselle kentälle se on paljon.

Tosin Helsinki-Vantaan kasvut taidetaan laskea sadoissa tuhansissa ellei kohta jo yli miljoonassa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nyt jo Tampereelta pääsee suoraan Tukholmaan, Kööpenhaminaan, Lontooseen, Frankfurtiin, Milanoon, Bremeniin, Riikaan ja sisämaassakin Helsinkiin sekä Ouluun.


...Ja turkuun, johon toivottavasti vastataan pian junaliikenteellä. Tampereelta Ouluun on sikäli vähän harmillinen, koska sen välin pääsee jo nyt Pendolinolla. Nyt vaan pitäisi saada kilpailu raiteille.

Tukholma ja Kööpenhamina jäisivät todennäköisesti ensimmäisinä pois, jos päärata menisi lentokentän kautta. Tähän ei varmaan edes tarvittaisi luotijunaa.

----------


## Kolli

Selvittelin eilen luotettavasta lähteestä miten kehäradan tuubin poraaminen alkaa. Se ei ala Viinikkalasta kuten aiemmin kerrottu, vaan Ruskeasannasta. Alku kesä-syysk.2009. Suunnittelu on erittäin pitkällä jo.

----------


## sebastin

Marja-Vantaa, eli Kivistö, ja Kivistön tulevan aseman seutu, on vain yksi asema Kehäradan seitsemästä ja myöhemmin yhdeksästä asemasta. Kivistöön on tulossa lähes 30 000 asukasta ja 11 000 työpaikkaa. Tämä on Kehäradanvarren ensimmäinen rakennettava asutuskeskus. Kun kehäradan kaikki asemat ovat auki, ja asemanseutujen asutuskeskukset ja työpaikka-alueet ovat rakennettu, nousee asukkaiden ja työpaikkojen määrä kummatkin lähelle 80 000. Rakennusaika on vähintään 25 vuotta.

Tässä kuvassa on Marja-Vantaa eli Kivistö merkittynä tuollaisella punaisella pallolla: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...a-location.png

En ymmärrä vouhotusta pääradan siirrosta HKI-Vantaan alle. Kivistön asema Hämeenlinnanväylän vieressä tulee olemaan Tikkurilaa tärkeämpi vaihtoasema muualta Suomesta tuleville. Suurnopeusradan rakentaminen vuosikymmeneen kahteen on silkkaa hömpötystä ja ilman, että se kytkettäisiin tiiviisti Rail Baltica projektiin ja rahoitukseen.

Monissa pääkaupungeissa lentokentälle menee paikallisjunarataa ja metrorataa ja kyllä myös pikajunarataa. On selkeää että tässä vaiheessa pikajunaradan poraaminen massiiviseen tunneliin on täysin kannattamatonta. Pääkaupunkiseutu tarvitsee asuinalueita ja asuinalueet raidejoukkoliikennettä, tähän tarpeeseen on vastattava nyt. 20 vuoden päästä Kehäradan lisäksi lentokentälle menee myös metro. Kummatkin palvellen kahta tarkoitusta: Lentokentän matkustaja- ja työpaikkaliikenne sekä pääkaupunkiseudun asutus- ja työpaikkakeskuksien joukkoliikenne.

----------


## sebastin

Haihattelua nuo kiireiset brittiliikemiehet Tampereelta. Olen matkustanut vuoroliikenteessä Helsingin ja muiden Eurooppalaisten kaupunkien väliä, ja useimmiten koneessa on 80-90% tyhjää. Helsinki-Vantaan vuotuinen matkustajamäärä tulee pääasiassa suomeen tulevista turisteista sekä suomalaisten rahtaamisesta Välimerelle, Kanarialle ja nykyisin myös Thaimaaseen. 

Kiireisten liikemiesten matkustajamäärät kyllä lisääntyvät kunhan Pasilaan ja Aviapolikseen nousee kansainvälisen kaupan keskukset.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Suurnopeusradan rakentaminen vuosikymmeneen kahteen on silkkaa hömpötystä ja ilman, että se kytkettäisiin tiiviisti Rail Baltica projektiin ja rahoitukseen.


Silkkaa hömpötystähän suurnopeusradat on aina Suomessa ollut. Puhuttu toista, tehty toista. Sitten kerrotaan, ettei ole taloudellisesti mahdollista tehdä mitään. Ei kai, kun se raha menee johonkin muuhun kuin joukkoliikenteeseen. Johonkin paljon turhempaan. Maan sisäisen verkoston kehittäminen ei tässä vaiheessa riipu Rail Balticasta. Kun Berliinin ja Tallinan välinen luotijunayhteys on saatu käyntiin, pitäisi pyrkiä vaikka junalautalla saamaan Helsinki siihen liitettyä.

Ketjun aiheeseen liittyen tärkeintä olisi saada hyvin palvelevat yhteydet Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentälle, ja mielellään nyt heti. Tämä vaatii suoria ja mielellään nopeita junareittejä eteläisen Suomen suurimmista kaupungeista. Ilman tätä, on pakka täysin levällään ja kiistellään vain siitä, miten käy maan pienen pienten lentokenttien ja miten saadaan rahaa käytettyä vain johonkin raideliikennehankkeeseen, jotta näyttäisi siltä, että tehdään jotain. Ja jotta saataisiin se näyttämään joltain, upotetaan siihen mahdollisimman paljon rahaa. Tämä kertoo sitten kansalle, että "nyt on sitten tehty jotain". Kansa sitten istuu kiltisti hajonneessa Pendolinossa ymmärtämättä, että se "jotain" tehtiin vain hiljentämään heidät. Samaan aikaan pumpataan rahaa taas johonkin muuhun.

Jos Vantaan poliitikot saavat lobbattua oman metronsa tärkeiden hankkeiden joukkoon ja nyhdettyä valtiolta siihen suuren tuen, ei se poista muiden ratahankkeiden tarvetta. Vantaan tulisi maksaa omat projektinsa itse ja valtiovallan keskittyä kokonaisuuksiin. Ja kun käy niin, että ylempi johto on höynäytettävissä mukaan miljardihankkeisiin, pitää jostain säästää, muuten ei tule koskaan valmista.

----------


## sebastin

Kehäradan maksimikustannus on 500 miljoonaa. Pikajunayhteys muualta Suomesta lentokentälle on tottakai aiheellinen, mutta tässä vaiheessa tunnelin tarve Pasilasta Keravalle on liioiteltua. Hämeenlinnan motarista ja Kivistön asemasta on tulossa lentoliikenteen tärkeä vaihtoasema. Liikenneministeriö ja RHK ei pidä pikajunaradan lenkkiä lentokentälle kiireellisenä. Pikajunaradasta lentokentälle on tullut lobbausase pääkaupunkiseudun raidejoukkoliikennettä torpedoimaan.

Lentokentän pikajunarata liittyy oleellisesti Pietarin rataan ja rail Balticaan. Siitä on sitten hyvä rempata haara päärataa pitkin Tampereelle ja esim. uusi rata Lohjan kautta Turkuun.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Toisaalla tällä foorumilla on keskustelua asumistoiveista, johon liittyen kommenttini lentokenttäyhteydestä. Uusien viihtyisien kaupunkialueiden rakentamisen yksi ongelma on olemassa oleva rakennuskanta. Kun katselin Google Mapsillä "oikoradan" aiottua liitoskohtaa, Keravan seutua, huomasin että vähän lännempänä, Tuusulajärven länsipuolella näyttäisi olevan tilaa uudelle kaupungille. Mikäli liitoskohta tehtäisiin hieman pohjoisempaan, niin uusi "oikorata" voisi tarjota nopean yhteyden lentokentän kautta Helsingin keskustaan. Tämän uuden "kaupungin" voisi yhdistää renkaan muotoisella pikaratikkayhteydellä Järvenpään ja Keravan kanssa.

----------


## Kolli

Kehäradalle on selkeät perusteet ja siitä vallitsee laaja poliittinen yksimielisyys. Se luultavasti johtuu siitä, että sen edut ovat niin kiistattomat. Pikajunista ei ole (ikävä kyllä) kunnollista selvitystä. Itse jäin kaipaamaan sellaista.

Kehärata kuitenkin yhdistää tehokkaalla tavalla monta tavoitetta: parannetaan lentoaseman saavutettavuutta lähes kolmeltakymmeneltä lähijuna-asemalta. Matka-aika esim Pasilasta on enää 22min ja vaikkapa Käpylästä 20min. Se on huikea parannus. Myös Huopalahden suunta voittaa. Samalla seudun asuntotuotantotavoitteet toteutuvat ja on mahdollista yhdistää isot työpaikka-alueet junaradan varteen. Yhteys pääradallekin paranee, koska matka-aika Tikkurilaan on vain 30% nykyisestä (verrokkina v61).

Eli jonkinlainen kompromissi "kaikille jotain".

----------


## late-

> Edinburghissa ei ole ennestään kaupungin sisäistä liikennettä palvelevia rautatieyhteyksiä sen enempää kuin mitään muuta kaupunkiraideliikennettä, vaan kaikki kaupunkiliikenne on hoidettu busseilla tähän asti


First Scotrail näyttää pitävän verkossa kuvitteellista aikatauluvihkoa. Edinburgh on osa Skotlantia ja siten osa Iso-Britanniaa (saarta). Kyseisellä saarella käytännössä jokaisessa mainittavassa kaupungissa on paikallista rautatieliikennettä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lentokentän pikajunarata liittyy oleellisesti Pietarin rataan ja rail Balticaan.


Ei liity, vaan Suomen sisäisiin kaukoliikenneyhteyksiin. Poliittinen asetelma vain on sellainen Keisarin uudet vaatteet -tilanne. Kaikki ymmärtävät Marjaradan typeryyden, mutta kukaan ei uskalla sanoa sitä ääneen. Pietarin liikenne on kunniallinen keino päästä tekemään edes jonkinlaista arviota pääradasta lentokentän kautta. Oikeastihan Pietarin junilla ei ole mitään syytä kiertää tarpeettomasti 20 km pohjoiseen, kun suunta on itään.




> 20 vuoden päästä Kehäradan lisäksi lentokentälle menee myös metro.


Ei kannata rakentaa lentokentälle Pasilasta rautatietunnelia, mutta metrotunneli kyllä kannattaa! Mitenkähän tämäkin perustellaan, kun molemmat ovat saman hintaisia, mutta metroliikenne hitaampaa kuin junaliikenne ja jättää 80 % suomalaisista palvelualueensa ulkopuolelle.

Mutta ethän Sebastin ole perustellut muutenkaan mitään. Teme kysyi jo 25 viestiä sitten tässä viestissä perusteluita asukas- ja työpaikkamäärillesi. Esität samaa jo toisen kerran etkä edelleenkään kerro, mistä lukusi keksit.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Kuinkas kauan tällä hetkellä Pirkkalaan menee Tampereen keskustasta matkatessa? Tampereelta Helsingin lentokentälle voisi realistinen aika suurnopeusrataa pitkin (ehkä n. 170 km) olla tunnin luokkaa, ehkä vähän yli. Helsinki-Vantaalta hoidetaan kuitenkin jo nyt 90 % Suomen ulkomaanlennoista.


Keskustori-Lentoasema menee linjan 61 bussilla ruuhkista riippuen noin 30-40 min (Matkahuolto.info antaa vaihteluväliksi 32-38 min, todellisuus vaihtelee tosiaan ruuhkatilanteesta riippuen). Eli bussiyhteys Pirkkalaan olisi jopa 20 minuuttia nopeampi kuin junayhteys Seutulaan.

----------


## walttu

> Mitäköhän tällä tarkoitetaan?
> Enpä usko, että on kovin suurta populismia, jos jokin maa on halunnut rakentaa radan päälentoasemalleen. Suomihan tätä ei ole vielä tehnyt.


Tarkoitin että mikäli jokin toinen valtio on kustantanut suurimman osan teennäisesti valtakunnallisesta hankkeesta, sitä ei tarvitse toistaa Suomessa. Luepa tekstini uudelleen ja vastaa alleviivattuihin kysymyksiin: 




> Täysin järjetöntä vedota jatkuvasti "halpuuteen". Punnitaanpa hieman vaihtoehtoiskustannuksia, olettaen Kehäradan ja Pasila-lentoasema-Kerava-kaukoliikenneradan olevan kilpailevia hankkeita, kuten niiden olisi kuulunut olla. Kehäradan vaihtoehtoiskustannus on kaukojunayhteyden rakentamattajättäminen RHK:n edustajan mukaan jopa vuosikymmeniksi. Kaukoliikenneradan vaihtoehtoiskustannus olisi Vantaan poikkittaisraideyhteyden rakentamattajättäminen toistaiseksi. Kumpikohan näistä vaihtoehtoiskustannuksista mahtaa olla suurempi koko valtion näkökulmasta katsottuna? Valtio maksaa Kehäradasta yli 2/3 eli 400M, millä perustelet näin suuren investoinnin?





> Haihattelua nuo kiireiset brittiliikemiehet Tampereelta.


Kiireiset brittiliikemiehet eivät olleet tekstini ydin, jollet sitä tajunnut. Tarkoituksena oli korjata väitteesi siitä että pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelta Helsinki-Vantaalle tulevat (oli liikkumissyy mikä tahansa) kävisivät yleensä ennen lennolle lähtöä stadissa pyörähtämässä. Ei Helsinki nyt mikään Mekka maakuntien asukeille ole.

----------


## Multsun poika

Tampereen kenttä on tosiaan kasvanut niin, että se matkustajamääriltään kohta 7 prosenttia Hki-Vantaasta (700 000 ja 13 miljoonaa). Pirkkalan kasvuun en luottaisi (kuten ei luota kenttiä hallinoiva Ilmailulaitoskaan), sillä 60 prosenttia matkustajista on Ryanairia.

Ryanair taas saattaa jonakin päivänä päättää, että puolet sen reiteistä on liikaa tai että Turun kenttä olisikin parempi. Uudet Suomeen halpisyhtiöt kuten Easyjet ja German Wings lentävät jo Helsingistä, koska asiakaspotentiaali on reilusti suurempi pk-seudulla.

Sori, meni hiukan otsikosta harhaan.

----------


## omp

> Matka-aika esim Pasilasta on enää 22min ja vaikkapa Käpylästä 20min. Se on huikea parannus.


615:lla matka-aika Käpylän asemalta Helsinki-Vantaalle on luokkaa 25 minuuttia,  joten enpä tuota nyt huikeaksi parannukseksi kutsuisi.

----------


## Kolli

> Tarkoitin että mikäli jokin toinen valtio on kustantanut suurimman osan teennäisesti valtakunnallisesta hankkeesta, sitä ei tarvitse toistaa Suomessa. Luepa tekstini uudelleen ja vastaa alleviivattuihin kysymyksiin: 
> .


Riippuu siitä mitä priorisoidaan. Kehäradan avulla lasketaan saavutettavan niin suuria etuja niin valtakunnallisesti kuin paikallisestikin, että se toteutetaan. Kaukojunaradasta on paljon hyötyä myöskin, mutta se palvelee eri tarkoitusta. En ole tehnyt laskelmia itse.
Joka tapauksessa teille näyttää olevan vaikea hyväksyä sitä, että tehtyjen selvitysten nojalla kehärata halutaan rakentaa ja sen takia se leimataan hömpäksi.Tiedän, että kaukojunarata kentälle on ollut esillä esim. Savon liiton papereissa jo vuosikymmeniä. En osaa vastata kysymykseen miksi se ei ole saanut tuulta alleen. Uskon itse, että pk-seudun taloudellista merkitystä pidetään niin isona että pidetään tarpeellisena pyrkiä ratkaisemaan seudun liikennekysymys radalla. En muuta uskalla sanoa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Riippuu siitä mitä priorisoidaan. Kehäradan avulla lasketaan saavutettavan niin suuria etuja niin valtakunnallisesti kuin paikallisestikin, että se toteutetaan. Kaukojunaradasta on paljon hyötyä myöskin, mutta se palvelee eri tarkoitusta.


Mikä on se valtakunnallinen eri tarkoitus, jota kehärata palvelee ja lentoaseman kaukojunarata ei?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sori, meni hiukan otsikosta harhaan.


Ei mennyt harhaan, sillä kerroit hyviä perusteluita sille, että Helsingin lentokentälle päästä junalla muualtakin kuin vain Helsingistä ja Vantaalta. Epävarmassa tilanteessa pitäisi pelata varman päälle.

----------


## Kolli

> Mikä on se valtakunnallinen eri tarkoitus, jota kehärata palvelee ja lentoaseman kaukojunarata ei?


Kysykää ministeriöstä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kysykää ministeriöstä.


Tokkopa kehtaisivat enää kertoakaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> First Scotrail näyttää pitävän verkossa kuvitteellista aikatauluvihkoa. Edinburgh on osa Skotlantia ja siten osa Iso-Britanniaa (saarta). Kyseisellä saarella käytännössä jokaisessa mainittavassa kaupungissa on paikallista rautatieliikennettä.


Edinburghin paikallisjunaliikenne on aika harvaa, tai ainakin harvempaa kuin Helsingissä. Vuoroväli päälinjoilla 0.5-1.0 tuntia. Sitä voi verrata Helsingin tilanteeseen 1970-luvulla tai Baltian maiden pääkaupunkien tämänhetkiseen paikallisjunaliikenteeseen. 

Osako joku Edinburghissa viime aikoina käynyt (itse kävin 25 vuotta sitten) kulkevatko junat siellä nyt jo sähköllä? Silloin ennen eivät kulkeneet. Kelpaako kaupungin yleinen joukkoliikennelippu Edinburghin paikallisjunissa? Se on aika ratkaiseva seikka jos halutaan pitää junaa yhtenä kaupungin joukkoliikennemuotona.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

> Tokkopa kehtaisivat enää kertoakaan.


Ei kysyvä tieltä eksy.

----------


## Murzu

Kehäradan lisäksi on ehdotettu suoraa raideyhteyttä Helsingistä lentokentälle. Sen linjauksesta käydään vielä kädenvääntöä. Metroahan sinne tätä nykyä puuhataan, Töölön metron jatkeeksi.

Miten olisi seuraavanlainen linjaus, eli rautatievaihtoehto vr:n junilla. 

Vuosaaren sataman valmistuttua, Pasilan ratapiha jää vähemmälle käytölle, joten pääradan länsipuolelle jää tilaa lisäraiteille jos halutaan. Tuleva lentokenttärata kulkisi Pasilasta pääradan vieressä, sukeltaen Metsälän ali tunneliin, Maunulan ja Pakilan ali tunnelissa, kunnes tunnelista ulos Torpparinmäen jälkeen Tuusulanväylän länsipuolella kulkien. Siitä edelleen kohti Tammistoa, koko ajan Tuusulanväylää seuraten. Kunnes kehäIII:n kohdalla loivasti kaartaen länteen, ramppeja viistäen ja kehäIII:n eteläreunaan hivuttautuen, kaarresäteet olisivat tässä kohdin Kannelmäen kaarteiden luokkaa. Jumbon kohdalla tulisi vähän ahdasta, niin lähellä rakennukset kehäIII:sta ovat. Paras ratkaisu olisi tehdä tuolta kohdin kansi kehäIII:n päälle, noin 300m matkalta, josta rata pääsisi viistosti kulkemaan kehäIII:n yli, ja edelleen kaartaen Lentoasemantien länsipuolelle. Lentoasemantietä seuraten kohti lentoasemaa, jostain Ilmakehän tai Ilmailutien kohdilta loppuosa tunneliin.

Lopputuloksena saataisiin pitkälti maanpäällisenä kulkeva rautatie, tunneliosuus Maunulan ja Pakilan ali olisi noin 5km, jonka jälkeen maanpäällisenä loppumatka noin 6km, ja loppu noin 1km tunnelissa.

Tässä asemat ja niiden kuvitteelliset aikataulut:
Helsinki 00
Pasila 05
Maunula 09
Pakila 12
Tammisto 15
Vantaanportti 17
Aviapolis 19
Lentoasema 22

Lisäksi välille voitaisiin asettaa puolen tunnin välein kulkeva nopea juna, joka ajaisi Pasilan jälkeen pysähtymättä Lentoasemalle asti. Tämän matka-ajaksi tulisi 15-17 min, riippuen "tutkimattomista seikoista". 

Tämä rata palvelisi nimenomaan Helsinkiläisiä. Kehärata voitaisiin ja pitäisi rakentaa silti, se taas palvelisi Vantaan poikittaisliikennettä sekä sieltä lentoasemalle suuntautuvaa liikennettä. Kehärata täydentäisi kokonaisuutta, ja Aviapolis toimisi myös vaihto-asemana.

Lisäksi olisihan se mukavampi tapa maan päällä matkustaa, ja katsella vaikkapa Tuusulanväylän autoruuhkaa, tai Haltialan laakeita peltomaisemia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tamperelaisnäkökulma aiheeseen on tullut jo selväksi muidenkin kommenteista, sekä aikaisemmista omistani.

Sanottakoon vain, että Pirkkalan ulkomaanyhteyksien lisääntyminen on tietysti positiivinen asia sinänsä, mutta tärkeintä on kaupungin hyvä tavoitettavuus, ei yksinomaan paikallisen lentoaseman itsetarkoituksellinen kehittäminen.




> Haihattelua nuo kiireiset brittiliikemiehet Tampereelta. Olen matkustanut vuoroliikenteessä Helsingin ja muiden Eurooppalaisten kaupunkien väliä, ja useimmiten koneessa on 80-90% tyhjää. Helsinki-Vantaan vuotuinen matkustajamäärä tulee pääasiassa suomeen tulevista turisteista sekä suomalaisten rahtaamisesta Välimerelle, Kanarialle ja nykyisin myös Thaimaaseen.


Tämähän on täyttä huuhaata, joka kertoo vain siitä että lausutaan mielipiteitä asioista joita ei ymmärretä. Tampereella sijaitsee mm. suuren suomalaisen sähkötekniikan alan globaalin suuryrityksen tuotekehityskeskus (useita tuhansia työntekijöitä), useita konepajateollisuuden alan yrityksiä (alansa johtavia maailmassa), japanilaisen silmälääkealan yrityksen Euroopan alueen pääkonttori, kohtuullisen merkittävä bioteknologian klusteri jne. Näiden yritysten työntekijät käyvät ulkomailla tapaamassa asiakkaita ja kollegoita, ja vastaavasti kollegat (sekä toisinaan myös asiakkaat) käyvät Tampereella palavereissa.

"Brittiläinen liikemies" ei siis välttämättä tarkoita liituraitaista pankkiiria, joita näkee harvakseltaan, vaan esimerkiksi tuotekehitysyksikön tiiminvetäjää, nosturin tai kivimurskaimen huoltoinsinööriä, asiakkaan teknisen osaston ostopäällikköä tms. Tällaisista syntyy kohtuullisen suuri matkustusvolyymi, vaikkei "pääkaupunkilaisen" stereotypian mukaan muualla Suomessa ole mitään kansainvälistä toimintaa. Tämän matkustusvolyymin takana on se fakta, että nykyajan teollisuus- ja palvelualat ovat voimakkaasti kansainvälistyneitä ja globalisoituneita toimialoja. Näillä aloilla operoivat globaalit konsernit jotka ovat hajauttaneet toimintonsa eri puolille maailmaa. Tämä todellisuus on valovuosien päässä takavuosien vientimyynnistä ja reissaavista reppuedustajista, jotka näyttävät kummittelevan joidenkin mielikuvissa.

Niin, ja nämä matkustajat eivät todellakaan käy humputtelemassa Helsingissä matkallaan Vantaan lentoasemalta/-lle.

Viittaus 80-90 %:sesti tyhjiin lentoihin Helsingin ja muun Euroopan välillä ei ainakaan omien havaintojeni mukaan pidä paikkaansa muutoin kuin yksittäisillä lennoilla joko loma-aikaan tai epäsuotuisiin aikatauluaikoihin. Suomesta valtaosa liikematkustuksesta ulkomaille ajoittuu varhaisaamun "aaltoon" (vaihtoyhteydet Vantaalle muualta Suomesta saapuvat klo 7-8 välillä ja lennot Eurooppaan lähtevät klo 8-9 välillä) sekä myöhäisillan "aaltoon" (vastaavasti saapuminen klo 21-22 --> jatkoyhteys kotimaahan klo 22-24). Euroopasta Suomeen suuntautuvat matkustajat kulkevat joko päinvastaisilla vuoroilla, tai sitten aikaeron aiheuttamista ongelmista johtuen näillä samoilla, jolloin tulee enemmän yöpymisiä Suomessa. Keski-iltapäivän vuorot vaikuttaisivat olevan pääasiassa jatkoyhteyksiä kaukolennoille/-lta, jolloin matkustajaprofiili on luontaisesti radikaalisti erilainen. Toisaalta näitäkin vuoroja täytyy lentää jotta kone saadaan sopivaan aikaan kohteeseen, jotta se voisi palata täytenä ruuhkavuorona takaisin Helsinkiin.




> Kiireisten liikemiesten matkustajamäärät kyllä lisääntyvät kunhan Pasilaan ja Aviapolikseen nousee kansainvälisen kaupan keskukset.


Aviapolis on vain nippu kiinteistöjä hyvien yhteyksien varrella, siinä kaikki. Ei se luo "kansainvälistä" lisäarvoa itsessään. Kansainvälisesti merkittäviä toimintoja on jo nyt laajalti eri osissa Suomea. Miksi näihin paikkoihin ei tarvitsisi tarjota hyviä yhteyksiä vaan -- veronmaksajien varoilla -- ainoastaan pienelle pläntille Vantaan lentoaseman viereen?

----------


## Murzu

> "Brittiläinen liikemies" ei siis välttämättä tarkoita liituraitaista pankkiiria, joita näkee harvakseltaan, vaan esimerkiksi tuotekehitysyksikön tiiminvetäjää, nosturin tai kivimurskaimen huoltoinsinööriä, asiakkaan teknisen osaston ostopäällikköä tms.


Pelkkien liikemiesten takiako kallis rata rakennettaisiin? Pyöriikö koko maailma liikemiesten ympärillä? Vain heitä vartenko pitäisi uhrata miljoonia siihen, että he pääsevät siirtymään, jos eivät jaksa tilata taksia, tai ottaa firman leasing-mersua hallista. Eiköhän kallis rataratkaisu rakenneta koko yhteiskunnan ja kaikkien liikkumisen parantamisen kannalta. Liikemiehet liikkukoon mersuillaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pelkkien liikemiesten takiako kallis rata rakennettaisiin? Pyöriikö koko maailma liikemiesten ympärillä? Vain heitä vartenko pitäisi uhrata miljoonia siihen, että he pääsevät siirtymään, jos eivät jaksa tilata taksia, tai ottaa firman leasing-mersua hallista. Eiköhän kallis rataratkaisu rakenneta koko yhteiskunnan ja kaikkien liikkumisen parantamisen kannalta. Liikemiehet liikkukoon mersuillaan.


Tämä oli vastaus väitteeseen, että suurin osa lentoaseman matkustajista olisi lomailijoita jotka tykkäävät humputella Helsingissä ennen lentomatkaa tai sen jälkeen. Tämähän ei tietenkään pidä paikkaansa vaan liikematkustajia on varsin runsaasti, jos ei jopa suurin osa (?). Liikematkustus on tärkeää kaupunkiseutujen kannalta, koska se edesauttaa alueen elinkeinoelämää tuottaen vaurautta seudulle ja sen asukkaille. Tämä ei millään muotoa tarkoita etteikö myös lomamatkustajille olisi konkreettisia hyötyjä vaan kumoan vain sen käsityksen että kunnon yhteyksiä ei tarvita, koska lomamatkustajilla on aikaa matkustaa hitaamminkin.

Ja kuten kirjoituksestani näet, nykyajan "liikemies" ei ole mikään mersun takapenkillä matkustava liituraitapukuinen ökyilijä vaan ihan tavallinen farkkuhousuinen ja flanellipaitainen keskiluokkainen työntekijä, joko koulutettu ammattilainen tai akateeminen, joka vain sattuu työskentelemään kansainvälisesti profiloituneessa työroolissa.

----------


## Multsun poika

Olen matkustanut lukuisia kertoja Tampereelta lentäen eri puolille Eurooppaa. Ainakin Ryanairilla liikematkustajien osuus on todella minimaalinen. Lentojen määränpäätkään ei ole mitään bisneskeskuksia (Bremen, Bergamo, Hahnin autiokenttä jne). Toki jollekin nämäkin määränpäät toki saattavat sopia.

Ryanin perusongelma liikematkaajan kannalta on se, että jatkoyhteydet sen käyttämiltä kentiltä eivät ole parhaat mahdolliset. Esimerkiksi Stanstedin jatkoyhteydet ovat todella kalpeat verrattuna Heathrow`hun. Sitäpaitsi Finnair ja BA lentävät Hesasta 6-8 kertaa Heathrow´hun/pv ja Ryan ei Stanstediin Treelta nyt syksyllä edes joka päivä.

Joten hyvin ymmärtää miksi Metsonkin väki Treelta käyttää pääasiassa Vantaata eikä "omaa kenttä".

----------


## ultrix

> Tampereella sijaitsee mm. suuren suomalaisen sähkötekniikan alan globaalin suuryrityksen tuotekehityskeskus (useita tuhansia työntekijöitä), useita konepajateollisuuden alan yrityksiä (alansa johtavia maailmassa), japanilaisen silmälääkealan yrityksen Euroopan alueen pääkonttori, kohtuullisen merkittävä bioteknologian klusteri jne. Näiden yritysten työntekijät käyvät ulkomailla tapaamassa asiakkaita ja kollegoita, ja vastaavasti kollegat (sekä toisinaan myös asiakkaat) käyvät Tampereella palavereissa.


Kuulostat ihan Tampereen yliopiston aluetieteiden professori Markku Sotaraudalta! Hänen powerpointinsa Tampereen pörinästä: http://personal.inet.fi/tiede/markku...se_Tampere.pdf

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> "Brittiläinen liikemies" ei siis välttämättä tarkoita liituraitaista pankkiiria, joita näkee harvakseltaan, vaan esimerkiksi tuotekehitysyksikön tiiminvetäjää, nosturin tai kivimurskaimen huoltoinsinööriä, asiakkaan teknisen osaston ostopäällikköä tms. Tällaisista syntyy kohtuullisen suuri matkustusvolyymi, vaikkei "pääkaupunkilaisen" stereotypian mukaan muualla Suomessa ole mitään kansainvälistä toimintaa. Tämän matkustusvolyymin takana on se fakta, että nykyajan teollisuus- ja palvelualat ovat voimakkaasti kansainvälistyneitä ja globalisoituneita toimialoja. Näillä aloilla operoivat globaalit konsernit jotka ovat hajauttaneet toimintonsa eri puolille maailmaa. Tämä todellisuus on valovuosien päässä takavuosien vientimyynnistä ja reissaavista reppuedustajista, jotka näyttävät kummittelevan joidenkin mielikuvissa.
> 
> Viittaus 80-90 %:sesti tyhjiin lentoihin Helsingin ja muun Euroopan välillä ei ainakaan omien havaintojeni mukaan pidä paikkaansa muutoin kuin yksittäisillä lennoilla joko loma-aikaan tai epäsuotuisiin aikatauluaikoihin. Suomesta valtaosa liikematkustuksesta ulkomaille ajoittuu varhaisaamun "aaltoon" (vaihtoyhteydet Vantaalle muualta Suomesta saapuvat klo 7-8 välillä ja lennot Eurooppaan lähtevät klo 8-9 välillä) sekä myöhäisillan "aaltoon" (vastaavasti saapuminen klo 21-22 --> jatkoyhteys kotimaahan klo 22-24). Euroopasta Suomeen suuntautuvat matkustajat kulkevat joko päinvastaisilla vuoroilla, tai sitten aikaeron aiheuttamista ongelmista johtuen näillä samoilla, jolloin tulee enemmän yöpymisiä Suomessa. Keski-iltapäivän vuorot vaikuttaisivat olevan pääasiassa jatkoyhteyksiä kaukolennoille/-lta, jolloin matkustajaprofiili on luontaisesti radikaalisti erilainen. Toisaalta näitäkin vuoroja täytyy lentää jotta kone saadaan sopivaan aikaan kohteeseen, jotta se voisi palata täytenä ruuhkavuorona takaisin Helsinkiin.


Finnairin täyttöaste oli viimeisimmällä vuosipuoliskolla 67 prosenttia (pudotusta kuusi prosenttia). Koneet ovat siis keskimäärin melko täynnä.

Bisnesmatkustajien merkitys on huomattava siksikin, että heillä on tapana maksaa lipustaan huomattavasti enemmän kuin turistiluokassa matkustavan. Turistiluokassa lippu Brysseliin maksaa noin 300 euroa, bisnesluokassa noin 1000 euroa. Voikin ajatella, että bisnesmatkustajat subventoivat turistiluokkalaisten matkustelua, sillä istuimet ovat tätä nykyä aivan samanlaiset ja tyypillisesti bisnesmatkaajalla on vähemmän matkatavaraa (vaikka hänellä onkin oikeus enempään).

Suomi on saari, ja saarelta on suotavaa päästä aika ajoin poiskin. Suuressa maailmassa tilanne on näet sellainen, että eurooppalaisia lentoasemia, joilta ei pääse suoraan luotijunaan, on jatkuvasti vähemmän. Ajattelen lämmöllä esim. CDG:n TGV-asemaa, jossa voi ennen lennon lähtöä nauttia herkullisen päivällisen aseman Sheratonissa, ja itse terminaali (2) on vain muutaman askeleen päässä. Amsterdamin Schipholissa asia on järjestetty niin ikään ihastuttavalla tavalla - luotijunat viuhuvat Pariisiin säännöllisin väliajoin, ja laiturille pääsee kastelematta jalkojaan Hollannin tunnetusti kehnossa säässä. Muita mieluisia muistikuvia liittyy Düsseldorfiin, jossa asiat on järjestetty myös erinomaisen mukavasti.

Luotijunayhteyksiä pitäisikin ajatella alueellisesti, ei kansallisesti. Suomalainen veronmaksaja hyötyisi (muun ohella) Finnairin ja Finavian omistajana verrattomasti siitä, että luotijunalla pääsisi Helsinki-Vantaalta Tallinnaan ja Pietariin, näiden kotimaisten kaupunkikeskusten lisäksi (Tampere, Turku). Suomen ainoa mahdollisuus on entistä kiihkeämpi kansainvälistyminen, eikä siihen päästä nykyisellä infralla. On siis ihastuttavaa ja kertakaikkisen toivottavaa, että Vantaan esitys radan oikaisemisesta lentoaseman kautta toteutuu.

Muuten, uutiset lentoyhtiöiden pikaisesta kuolemasta ovat vahvasti liioiteltuja. Päätellen autoteollisuuden kiihkeistä investoinneista akkuteknologiaan maantieliikenteessä tuskin käytetään öljyperäisiä polttoaineita enää vuoden 2020 jälkeen.

----------


## Kolli

> Aviapolis on vain nippu kiinteistöjä hyvien yhteyksien varrella, siinä kaikki. Ei se luo "kansainvälistä" lisäarvoa itsessään. Kansainvälisesti merkittäviä toimintoja on jo nyt laajalti eri osissa Suomea. Miksi näihin paikkoihin ei tarvitsisi tarjota hyviä yhteyksiä vaan -- veronmaksajien varoilla -- ainoastaan pienelle pläntille Vantaan lentoaseman viereen?



Kehärata on siis sittenkin _hyvä yhteys_?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kehärata on siis sittenkin _hyvä yhteys_?


Miksi lainaat, jos et lue kykene sisäistämään asiaa? On hyvä, että on yhteys lentoaseman ja aviapoliksen välillä. Mutta sen kuuluisi olla erillinen hanke siksi, että kuten Janikin kirjoitti, on se vain pieni pläntti siinä vieressä, ja että sille etäisyydelle ei tarvita 18 km rataa ja seitsemän kilometrin tunnelia. Ei varsinkaan, jos siihen käytetään niin suuret summat veronmaksajain rahaa.

Olet itsekin jauhanut, että Kehärata on vain kompromissi, ja sitä se ehdottomasti on, joskaan en nyt tiedä, onko se _hyvä_ kompromissi. Hyvä kompromissi olisi ollut rakentaa pikaratikkayhteys yhdistämään Tikkurilan ja Vantaankosken asemat, sekä nopea junayhteys Helsingistä lentoasemalle. Et yksinkertaisesti voi väittää, että tämä ei olisi kannattavampi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olet (Kolli) itsekin jauhanut, että Kehärata on vain kompromissi, ja sitä se ehdottomasti on, joskaan en nyt tiedä, onko se _hyvä_ kompromissi. Hyvä kompromissi olisi ollut rakentaa pikaratikkayhteys yhdistämään Tikkurilan ja Vantaankosken asemat, sekä nopea junayhteys Helsingistä lentoasemalle. Et yksinkertaisesti voi väittää, että tämä ei olisi kannattavampi.


Lentokentälle on ehdotettu rakennettavaksi Marjarata, metro ja pohjoinen päärata. Ainoastaan Marjaradasta on tehty hankesuunnitelma, jonka yhteydessä on arvioitu joitain radan vaikutuksia. LVM:n ohjeen mukainen yhteiskuntataloudellinen HK-suhde on saatu kohtalaisen hyväksi joukkoliikennehankkeelle, ja sen perusteella hanketta pidetään niin hyvänä, että se pitää toteuttaa.

Mutta entäpä jos olisikin tehty selvitys H:ki-Vantaan lentoaseman joukkoliikenneyhteyksien kehittämisestä? Eli selvitys, jossa olisi verrattu Marjarataa, HKL:n metroa, päärataa ja lisäksi tietenkin Vantaan ratikkaa sekä muutamia mielekkäitä yhdistelmiä näistä. Kuinka moni uskoo, että Marjarata olisi ollut tässä vertailussa ylivoimaisesti paras ja siten se, joka valitaan toteutettavaksi ja muut hylätään?

Minä en ainakaan usko. Oman asiantuntemukseni perusteella arvaan, että paras yhdistelmä olisi Martinlaakson radan jatko Kivistöön, päärata kentän kautta ja Vantaan ratikka palvelemaan sekä yhteyttä Tikkurilan ja Martinlaakson seudun välillä kuin myös yhteyksiä Kartanonkoskelle, Aviapolikseen jne. alueille, joiden joukkoliikennettä ei voi hoitaa yhdellä juna-asemalla.

Miksi tällaista selvitystä ei ole tehty? Miksi Vantaa on puskenut vain Marjarataa, HKL vain metroa ja RHK ei oikeastaan mitään? Miksi Vantaa ei ole laittanut rikkaa ristiin ratikan puolesta? Miksi lentokentän kautta kulkevasta pääradasta on puhuttu vain muiden ratahankkeiden yhteydessä (Turun ja Pietarin radat)?

Vastaan itse korrektisti: Siksi, että kukaan ei ajattele kokonaisuutta, ainoastaan omaa intressiään.
Vantaata on kiinnostanut saada vain valtiolta tukea sille puoliksi sattumalta päätyneiden Marja-Vantaan maiden rakentamiseksi. Turvatakseen tämän intressin Vantaa on hiljaa ratikasta.HKL:n suurin ongelma on vuosikausia ollut keksiä jostain jatkoa metrolle. Siellä on oivallettu sinänsä oikein, että Marjarata ei ole paras yhteys keskustasta kentälle, joten siihen voi tarjota metroa, jotta olisi edes yksi jotenkin perusteltavissa oleva jatkamiskohde.RHK:ssa epäilemättä olisi näkemystä kokonaisuudesta, mutta RHK on pysynyt roolissaan rataverkon ylläpitäjänä ja rakentajana siten, että poliittinen päätöksenteko uushankkeista kuuluu ministeriölle. Siksi päärataa kentän kautta on voitu tarjota vain muiden hankkeiden siivellä, vaikka se onkin ollut erillisenä visiona olemassa jo vuosia.
Lähes koomista on, että rohkeimmin parhaan ratkaisun puolesta on esiintynyt Ilmailulaitos (=Finavia), jolle koko asia ei tavallaan kuulu lainkaan. Mutta erillisintresseistä ilmeisesti päärata kentän kautta on eniten Finavian intressi. Pitäisikö Finavian teettää tuo yleinen lentokentän maaliikenneselvitys? Siis kehittämisselvitys, joka on eri asia kuin jo tehty selvitys siitä, mistä ja miten ihmiset kentälle tulevat. (Sekin selvitys olisi muuten hyvä muutamien kirjoittajien kerrata tai lukea edes ensi kerran, jotta pysyttäisiin enemmän asia- kuin kuvitelmapohjalla.)

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Finavia ei ole tietääkseni lausunut asiasta mitään, vaan Finnair. Yhtiön ex-puheenjohtaja Keijo Suila otti asiaan kantaa hiukan ennen siirtymistään eläkkeelle.
http://www.oiko.phnet.fi/artikkelit/..._20050313.html




> Hyvä kompromissi olisi ollut rakentaa pikaratikkayhteys yhdistämään Tikkurilan ja Vantaankosken asemat, sekä nopea junayhteys Helsingistä lentoasemalle. Et yksinkertaisesti voi väittää, että tämä ei olisi kannattavampi.


En ole nähnyt asiasta mitään laskelmia, ehkä sinä olet, kun sinulla on niin varma tieto. Jostain syystä yksikään vantaalainen poliitikko ei ole koskaan minkäänlaista julkista liikennettä puolustanut. (Vantaa on autokaupunki).

Olen lukenut ne selvitykset, joita on saatavilla, lukutaidossani ei ole mitään vikaa.
Ja tottakai tunneli tarvitaan, jotta ne reunaehdot, joita radalle on asetettu toteutuvat. Kannattaa perehtyä.

----------


## Kolli

> [...]


Vantaa on ajanut järkevintä mahdollista ratkaisua. Tälle on saatu eduskunnassa laaja tuki ja mm. keskustan Mikko Alatalo ja monet muut kansanedustajat tukevat hanketta. Sen lisäksi on pk-seudun PLJ, josta ollaan yksimielisiä. Ilmeisesti Paavin tai Äiti Teresankaan sana ei olisi vakuuttanut radan vastustajia. Pikaratikka Tikkurilasta olisi sinänsä mahdollinen, mutta merkitsisi vaihtoa, sillä Tikkurila on rautatieliikenteen solmukohta. Se ei myöskään palvelisi Huopalahden aluetta suoraan. 

Lisäksi meillä on jo raidetta paljon ja yhdistämällä Martinlaakson rata ja päärata saadaan todella parannettua lähijunaliikennettä, vaihtoja siinä, asuntorakentamisen mahdollisuuksia sekä yhteyksiä lentokentälle. Kannattaa muistaa myös, että on poliittisesti vaikeaa ajaa sinänsä hyvää päärataa kentälle, sillä maakunnat (kepu) haluavat pitää kiinni maakuntakentistä. Asia ei ole niin helppo.

Marja-Vantaassa ei ole mitään salaliittoa, vaan kyse on alueesta, jonka Vantaa kaavoittaa ja josta se saa rahaa. Aiemmat vaiheet ovat liittyneet poliittiseen kähmintään, mutta poliittinen kähmintä ei taas liity kehärataan. Kehäradasta on hyötyä jokapäiväiseen liikkumiseen kymmenille tuhansille suomalaisille, niin pk-seudulta kuin muualtakin. Minusta on lähinnä surkuhupaisaa, että vielä löytyy näitä lähijunaliikenteen vastustajia. Ahdas, hidas ja epäkäytännöllinen bussivaihto on primitiivisyydessään naurettava. Ei sellaista ole missään eurooppalaisessa kaupungissa. Mutta sellaiset eurooppalaiset kaupungit (Dresden, Wien, Stuttgart, Frankfurt, Hannover,Ateena...), joissa on lähijuna/metro kentälle, eivät saa tämän palstan _asiantuntijoiden_ jakamatonta huomiota.

Kehärata on puhtaimmillaan kehityshanke, jonka vaikutukset ovat erittäin laajoja. Siksi radan vastustajatkin levittävät asiasta disinformaatiota. Onkin eri keskustelu kenen edun mukaista radan vastustaminen sitten on...
Kehäradan avulla voidaan turvata monta yhteiskunnallisesti tärkeää intressiä ja kuten HS uutisoi perjantaina 22.8, myös vähentää hiilidioksipäästöjä.

----------


## JMerlin

> Finavia ei ole tietääkseni lausunut asiasta mitään, vaan Finnair


Ilmailulaitos on kyllä lausunut asiasta.

----------


## walttu

> Vantaa on ajanut järkevintä mahdollista ratkaisua.


Miten voit olla varma että kyseessä on järkevin vaihtoehto jos et ole nähnyt laskelmia pikaraitiotiestä & kaukoliikenneyhteydestä, kuten edellisessä viestissäsi totesit?




> Marja-Vantaassa ei ole mitään salaliittoa


Kuka tässä sinun lisäksesi salaliitosta on puhunut? Kuten Antero lainaamassasi viestissä toteeaa, Kehäradan suosiollinen eteneminen on todennäköisesti johtunut eri tahojen lyhytnäköisten ja subjektiivisten intressien kohtaamisesta sekä kokonaisselvityksen puuttumisesta.





> Kehärata on puhtaimmillaan kehityshanke, jonka vaikutukset ovat erittäin laajoja. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Kehäradan avulla voidaan turvata monta yhteiskunnallisesti tärkeää intressiä ja kuten HS uutisoi perjantaina 22.8, myös vähentää hiilidioksipäästöjä.


Niin? Miten nämä vaikutukset eroavat lentoaseman kaukoliikenneyhteyden ja pikaraitotien hyödyistä?

----------


## Kolli

Ok, superlatiivi oli väärin. _Järkevä_ olisi oikea termi.
Ilmailulaitoksen lausuntoa en ollut aiemmin nähnyt ja se varmasti pitää paikkaansa. Ilmailulaitos katsoo asiaa kuitenkin vain yhdestä vinkkelistä. Ilmailulaitos myös saa mittavat parkkitulot, jotka voivat vähetä kun julkinen liikenne paranee. Muistaakseni HS joskus mainitsi asiasta. Älkää lynkatko, jos en muista sanatarkasti ja tieteellisesti, kuten te muut tiedemiehet.

Ja kaikenlaiseen kähmintäänhän tässä on viittailtu koko ajan. En viitsi saivarrella enempää. Ikäänkuin HKL vain huvikseen tarjoilisi metroa joka suuntaan, ikäänkuin Vantaa haluaisi vain kupata valtiota...ja niin edelleen.
Onhan valtion (meidän kaikkien) edun mukaista, että rata tulee.
Kaukoliikenneyhteys on toistaiseksi pelkkä fantasia, vaikkakin kiva sellainen. Paljonkohan maksaisi kaukojuna ja ratikka yhteensä. Toisekseen kaukojunayhteyden synergiaedut varmasti paranisivat, jos ELSA-rata menisi lentoaseman kautta, eli nk. vhto 2c. Eli tottakait kannattaa sitten johtaa kaikki kaukojunat Vantaan kautta, eikä vain päärataa. Sitä laskua en sitten tiedä...ainakin Elsa-selvitys piti lentoasemayhteyttä turhana, mutta tiedä-häntä...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Muistaakseni HS joskus mainitsi asiasta.


Nyt on siis pravdan ääni kuultu. Muistaakseni HS on maininnut aika paljon muistakin asioista, mm. Länsimetrosta ja Santahaminan metrosta. Jotain kuitenkin jää välillä kertomatta.




> Ja kaikenlaiseen kähmintäänhän tässä on viittailtu koko ajan.


Onko Suomi sitten niin viaton, että raha ei politiikassakaan puhuisi? Onko se niin, että Suomi on vieläkin maailman vähiten korruptoitunein maa? Muistan lukeneeni muutama kuukausi sitten muutaman kerran mediasta sanan _rahoitusjupakka_. Missäköhän Kamerunissa se rahoitusjupakka sitten olikaan?

----------


## Kolli

Kuka on väittänyt, että Suomessa ei olisi kähmintää?
Miksi haluat itse vääristellä sanomisiani, kun nimenomaan useissa piireissä Ilmailulaitoksen nihkeyden on arveltu johtuvan parkkimaksuista ja kun mainitsin HS:n maininneen asiasta, sinulla on vaikea hillitä itseäsi.

Marja-Vantaan kiinteistöjuttu on tunnettu asia, joka täällä liitetään rataan ja yritetään perustella sillä radan tarpeettomuus. Jos kerran rata vain vedetään Kivistöön asti, niin silloin nk. keinottelun kohteena oleva alue saa radan. Eli miksi edes Kivistöön sitten? Sittenhän koko rata pitää jättää rakentamatta, koska alue liittyy nimenomaan siihen Kivistöön asti menevään radanpätkään, jota moni pitää tarpeellisena.

Mutta kait se on pakko uskoa: HKL pohtii kokopäivätoimisesti että minne sen metron voisi työntää, vaikka sillä ei tee mitään.
Yeah right.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kuka on väittänyt, että Suomessa ei olisi kähmintää?
> Miksi haluat itse vääristellä sanomisiani, kun nimenomaan useissa piireissä Ilmailulaitoksen nihkeyden on arveltu johtuvan parkkimaksuista ja kun mainitsin HS:n maininneen asiasta, sinulla on vaikea hillitä itseäsi.


Hmm... Minähän vain esitin samanmielisen ajatuksen kähminnästä. Halusin vain nostaa esiin sen, että Suomea pidetään vähän liiankin usein puhtoisena näissä asioissa. Ei kai ivallinen kysely itsehillinnän puuttesta johdu? Eikä nämä nyt varsinaisesti sinulle henkilökohtaisesti esitettyjä kysymyksiä olleet.

Finavia sen verran iso taho, että eiköhän siellä muitakin vinkkeleitä ymmärretä. Yhtään en sitä ihmettele, jos HS ottaa jonkun parkkipaikka-asian vaikka pääotsikokseen. HS:n kaupunkitoimituksessa autovastaisia pyhimyksiä, vaikka asiosta oltaisiin täysin pihalla. Tästä hyvänä esimerkkinä Suurkaupungin hai.




> Marja-Vantaan kiinteistöjuttu on tunnettu asia, joka täällä liitetään rataan ja yritetään perustella sillä radan tarpeettomuus.


Sillä ei yritetä perustella tarpeettomuus, vaan hyödyn vähyys joihinkin muihin esitettyihin ratoihin.




> Eli miksi edes Kivistöön sitten? Sittenhän koko rata pitää jättää rakentamatta, koska alue liittyy nimenomaan siihen Kivistöön asti menevään radanpätkään, jota moni pitää tarpeellisena.


Kivistö on kasvava kaupunginosa, ja on perusteluita, miksi Vantaankosken rata voisi jatkua Kivistöön, ja tulevaisuudessa ehkä pidemmällekin. Sille taas ei ole perusteluita, miksi juuri Kivistöstä tulisi jatkaa lentokentälle, vaan kannattavinta olisi rakentaa suora rata pääradalta lentokentälle, ja taas päärataan yhtyen.

Vantaan voisi sitten idästä ja lännestä yhdistää toisiinsa kevyellä, maanpäällisellä radalla. Kutsuttakoon sitä sitten vaikka metroksi, mutta se voi olla juna tai raitiovaunu, väri voi olla valkopunainen, vihreä tai oranssi. Pääasia on se, että saadaan mahdollisimman suuri hyöty, ja tämä mahdollistaisi siten myös yhteydet eri puolilta Vantaata lentokentälle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tämä on nyt siirtoa Laajasalo-ketjusta asianmukaiselle paikalleen:




> vertailin vain sitä lentoaseman ja Tikkurilan välistä matka-aikaa. Kun 25 on mielestäni suurempi luku kuin 8!


Yritin sinulle viestissäni selittää, että merkittävää on vain se, kuinka suuri osa matkustajia todella hyötyy tuosta nopeutumisesta. Jollei tälläkään hetkellä ole suurta kysyntää lentoaseman ja Tikkurilan välillä, ei sellaisen hyödyn hankkimiseen kannata välttämättä uhrata satoja miljoonia. Palvelutason parantuminen toki kasvattaa kysyttyä määrääkin, mutta kuinka paljon, voidaan arvioida ennustemalleilla. Voinet varmaan kertoa, minkä verran auktoriteettiemme mielestä matkustajamäärä lentoaseman ja Tikkurilan välillä kasvaa, kun matka-aika pienenee 17 minuuttia. Asia selvinnee kehäradan selvityksistä, ja sillä saataisiin tätäkin keskustelua asialinjalle.

Yhtä hyvin voin sinulle sanoa, että jos vaikka pikaraitiotie lentoasemalta Tikkurilaan maksaisi 100 miljoonaa euroa, on se vähemmän kuin kehäradan 600 miljoonaa euroa, joten sen täytyy osoittaa, että pikaraitiotie on parempi hanke. Tällä tavoin keskustelun käyminen on varmaankin sitten hedelmällistä?




> Ja bussi 615 käsittääkseni vähentää rajusti liikennettään, kun kehärata valmistuu


En tekstissäni viitannut sanallakaan siihen, mitä 615:lle tapahtuu kehäradan jälkeen vaan viittasin vain siihen, että 615:een verrattuna juna on tuon 15 % nopeampi ja paljon merkittävämpää on verrata siihen kuin 61:een, jonka osuus lentoaseman liikenteestä on marginaalinen.

On naurettavaa viedä keskustelutyyli "25 on suurempi kuin 8" -tyyliseen kirjoitteluun. Kannattaako kirjoittaa ollenkaan, jollet voi argumentoida asioista joita kirjoitan? Kun pointti oli se, että ei merkitse paljonkaan, kuinka paljon matka lentoasemalta Tikkurilaan nopeutuu, tätä erittäin suurta matka-aikahyötyä pääsevät nauttimaan vain harvat. Näiden kahden aseman välille jää edelleen runsas määrä pysäkkejä, joilta 61 on nopein yhteys. Yksittäiset hyödyt eivät ratkaise joukkoliikennehankkeen paremmuutta.

Mitä 615:lle lopulta tapahtuu, on vielä ainakin minulle mysteeri. Jos sen liikennettä vähennetään merkittävästi, matka-aika isolle osalle lentoaseman aluetta kasvaa, koska kävelymatka tai liityntäyhteys vaihtoaikoineen kahdelta asemalta on liian pitkä. Tällä hetkellä lentoaseman nousijamäärät luultavasti dominoivat 615:tä, mutta tilanne varmasti muuttunee Aviapoliksen rakentamisen myötä. Todennäköisesti suuri osa 615:n liikenteestä lopulta säilyy, mutta bussit kiertävät Pakkalan kautta.

----------


## teme

Ihan suhteellisuudentajun vuoksi, todettakoon että Tikkurila on asukasmäärältään suurinpiirtein Munkkiniemen kokoinen radanvarsikylä laajennusrakentamisellakin,  eikä niitä työpaikkojakaan siellä nyt niin kauheasti ole.

----------


## Kolli

v61 on käsittääkseni eräs tiheimmin liikennöity Vantaan bussilinja. Sen profiili tästä syksystä lähtien on entistä enemmän lentokenttälinja, kuten kaikki varmaan tietävät, oikein uusia hienoja tunnuksia myöten. Mitä lähemmäksi lentoasemaa mennään, sitä harvemmaksi käy asutus. Linjan vetovoima perustuu käsittääkseni kolmeen asiaan: lentoasema, Jumbo ja Tikkurila (VR).

Kehäradasta hyötyvät siis v61:n lentoasemamatkustajat, sekä ne, jotka menevät sillä Aviapolikseen töihin. Totta on, että pieni joukko ihmisiä Tikkurilan länsipuolella jää ilman suoraa yhteyttä Jumboon/kentälle, ellei jotakin korvaavaa tule. Pikajunasta vaihtavat saavat sen 66%:n matka-aika lyhennyksen, koska junan ja bussin vuoroväli on sama ja näin niistä tulee vertailukelpoisia matka-ajan suhteen välillä Tikkurila-Lentoasema.Rautatieaseman sijaintihan lentoasemalla on keskeisempi mitä aiemmin kaavailiin, viittaan myös aiemmin mainitsemaani Finavian laajennuskaavailuista (check-in rautatieaseman päälle jne jne...)
Sen lisäksi juna korvaa 615:n kapasiteetin ja epäilenkin, että tärkeitä kiintopisteitä (Oulunkylä, Malmi, Huopalahti...) bussia paremmin palveleva juna tulee nostamaan joukkoliikennematkojen osuutta kentälle/Aviapolikseen menevistä matkoista. Juna koetaan varmasti miellyttävämmäksi ja tilavammaksi kuin bussi. Pikaraitiotien etu olisi, että se korvaisi välin Tikkurila-Lentoasema, mutta ei palvelelisi yhteyttä Kivistöön tai Huopalahteen. Pikaraitiotie myös palvelisi sitä aluetta tehokkaammin, joka jää Tikkurilan länsipuolelle, lentoaseman ja Tikkurilan väliin. Hinta varmaan olisi halvempi, mutta tuolla linjauksella Leinelä ja Ruskeasanta jäisivät ilman rautatieyhteyttä, kuten myös Viinikkala.

On myös mielekästä vähentää Helsingin keskustaan suuntautuvaa bussiliikennettä, pelkästään kaupunki-ilman laadun takia. Olen lukenut paperilla ja netissä niin paljon kehärataan liittyen, että en enää itsekään muista kaikkea. Älkää lynkatko jos muistan väärin, mutta _taisi_ olla Vantaan linjastouudistus, jossa mainittiin jotain 615:n tilanteesta kehäradan valmistumisen jälkeen. Ilmeisesti se linjataan uusiksi palvelemaan paremmin Pakkalaa ja Kartanonkoskea.Tärkeintä olisi tietysti autojen vähentäminen. Siksi olenkin itse ihan tyytyväinen HS:n linjaan autoiluasioissa. 

P.S Kun kerran koko ajan viitataan kaikenlaisiin epäselvyyksiin Marja-Vantaassa, niin viittaan edellä mainitsemaani: rata Kivistöön palvelee sitä aluetta, joka oli väitetyn "kähminnän" kohteena. Tätä väitettyä kähmintäähän on pidetty täällä todellisena syynä "tarpeettomaan rataan". 
Sen lisäksi kannattaa muistaa, että Finavia saa valtavat tulot parkkimaksuista ja nimenmaan niiden väheneminen ei kiinnostaa liikelaitosta. Pikajunarata ei vähentäisi niitä, mutta nihkeä suhtautuminen kehärataan indikoi, että automäärän pelätään ilmeisesti vähenevän. Tämän perusteella olisi tosiaan järkevää, jos meillä olisi jonkinlainen entisajan "valtakunnansuunnittelutoimisto", joka estäisi yksittäisiä viranomaisia ja laitoksia toimimasta lyhytnäköisesti.

----------


## Kolli

> Ihan suhteellisuudentajun vuoksi, todettakoon että Tikkurila on asukasmäärältään suurinpiirtein Munkkiniemen kokoinen radanvarsikylä laajennusrakentamisellakin,  eikä niitä työpaikkojakaan siellä nyt niin kauheasti ole.


Jep. Mutta tärkeä vaihtoasema ja vilkasta rautatieliikennettä.

----------


## Murzu

Kukaan ei kommentoinut ratalinjaehdotustani, tuntuu enemmänkin että keskusteluissa halutaan enemmänkin väitellä prosenteista ja rahamääristä, tyyliin 10 on suurempi kuin 9 kuten joku hyvin sanoikin. No, ehkä ehdotukseni ei ollut edes kiinnostava.  :Icon Frown: 

Jos ja kun suora lentokenttärata rakennetaan, se kannattaa tehdä huolella, sen verran pitkä elinkaari rataprojekteissa on ja pitää olla. Itseäni mietityttää Pasilan pohjoisen ratapihan kohtalo ja Transpointin iso terminaalialue siinä vieressä, Pasilan ja Käpylän välillä siis. 

Siis kun Vuosaari valmistuu, niin tavaraliikenne suuntautuu sinne, ja ratapihojen tarve Pasilasta ja koko Helsingistä poistuu. On puhuttu että Transpointin terminaali jää. Nykyisin Transpointilta lähtee yksi rekkajuna illalla kohti Oulua, ja siinä se, yksi rekkalastausraide siis riittää, ja muut raiteet joutavat purettavaksi. 

Purettujen raiteiden tilalle saataisiin tehtyä pääradan viereen se pääradan oikaisu, joka sukeltaisi Metsälän ja Pakilan alitse kohti lentokenttää. Ilman purkamistahan uudelle radalle ei olisi tilaa. Ja miksipä ei tarpeetonta purettaisi?

Mutta entä sitten se Transpointin alue. Se vie suunnattomasti tilaa, rekkaparkkeineen yms, ja alueen tilankäyttö on varsin tehotonta ja epälogistista, vanha mikä vanha. Tarvitseeko rekkaterminaalin olla näin keskeisellä paikalla? Voisiko sekin toimia Vuosaaresta käsin? Siellähän sitä tilaa on. Rekkoja seisotetaan parkissa suuria määriä sikin sokin, hieman liian arvokkaalla ja keskeisellä paikalla.

Jos Transpointin alue purettaisiin, niin tilaa vapautuisi Veturitien ja Pääradan väliin suunnattomasti. Noin 200m leveä ja reilu 1km pituinen kaistale, vaikkapa toimistokonttoreita varten. Sijaintina varsin loistavalla paikkaa siis. Lisäksi Veturitien Shellin kohdalle voitaisiin tehdä asema, joilla esim I-junat pysähtyisi. Vähän samantyylinen työpaikka-asema, kuin Ilmala nykyään, jossa A/M-junat pysähtyvät. Itäpuolella varsinaiset Käpyläläisetkin pääsisivät hyötymään asemasta, jos tehtäisiin esim kävelysilta radan yli Shelille ja siinä olevalle asemalle. Nykyäänhän asemaväli Pasilasta Käpylään on varsin pitkä, lähes 3km. Uuden aseman nimestä en mene sanomaan ehdotuksia, mutta joka tapauksessa varsin potentiaalinen uusi toimistoalue syntyisi rekkojen ja ratapihan tilalle. Ja mikä sijainti.

Aika on ajanut terminaalialueen ohitse, kaupunki on kasvanut sen ympärille, eikä näin keskustassa terminaali ole enää logistisesti tehokas. Terminaalin paikka on kaupungin laidalla, Vuosaaressa. Tai sitten jossain paremmassa paikassa jos joku keksii, missä? 

Onneksi Keski-Pasilaa suunnitellaan jo, ja ollaan siinä melko pitkällä. Olisiko jo Pohjois-Pasilan vuoro, muuttua nykyaikaiseksi.

----------


## walttu

> Tätä väitettyä kähmintäähän on pidetty täällä todellisena syynä "tarpeettomaan rataan".


Todellinen syy Kehäradan vastustamiseen täällä on käsittääkeni ollut se että sen kustannustehokkuus on erittäin kyseenalaista. Jos lentoaseman liikenneyhteyksistä olisi tehty asianmukainen kokonaisvertailu eri liikennemuotojen välillä(ml. kaukojunat, metro, pikaraitiotie jne.) ja sitten todettu Kehäradan edelleen olevan kannattavin vaihtoehto, ei minulla henkilökohtaisesti ainakaan olisi mitään sitä vastaan.

...

Ihan vain yleisenä keskusteluun liittyvänä neuvona voisin sanoa, että jos ei ole täysin varma esittämästään argumentista, niin ei kannata sen varaan rakentaa kovin kärjistettyjä mielipiteitä. Ja, jos joku sitten näitä esitettyjä mutu-perusteluita korjaa, siitä ei kannata loukkaantua.

----------


## Kolli

Murzu, luin ehdotuksesi. Ajatus on hyvä, mutta kysymykseni kuuluu: mistä tilaa?

Jos rata menee Torpparinmäkeen (joka tarvitsee raiteet), niin Tuusulanväylän vieressä ei ole tilaa Tammistosta eteenpäin, myös kehäIII:n eteläreuna on todella tiiviisti rakennettu.

Itse asiassa minun piti vastata, mutta unohdin.

Walttu: kiitos isällisestä luennosta. Niitä kärjistettyjä mielipiteitä kähmintä-vihjailuineen ja "Vantaa kuppaa valtiota"-vihjailuineen taisi esittää joku muu. Kiitos tosiaan silti.

Ja vielä Murzulle: Yksi Töölön metron asemistahan tulisi Metsälään. Koko alue tyhjenee vähitellen ja varmaan Transpointkin. Tämän takia metro/juna-aseman sijoittaminen alueelle olisi hyvä idea. Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto onkin kaukonäköisesti kaavaillut alueelle metroasemaa. Muulla kuin raskaalla raideliikenteellä ei massiivisen kasvavan Metsälän/Pohjois-Pasilan yhteyksiä hoitaa. Suurin virstanpylväs (korkkaan skumpan) on *28.11.2008*.
Tuona päivänä Vuosaaren satama otetaan käyttöön ja Keski-Pasilan kehittäminen voi alkaa! Haisevat ratakiskot yms pääsevät vähitellen parempaan paikkaan, sulattoon. Pölkyistä tehdään Kajaanissa haketta  :Laughing: 
Samoin iloitsen jo kun rata Jätkään puretaan 2008-2009, alueiden kehittäminen pääsee todella käyntiin ja autojunaterminaalikin poistuu Pasilaan.
Edessämme ovat mielenkiintoiset ajat ja Helsinki elää suurinta muutostaan sataan vuoteen!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> v61 on käsittääkseni eräs tiheimmin liikennöity Vantaan bussilinja.


Linjalla on kyllä tarjontaa. Eri asia on, kuinka moni oikeasti matkustaa sillä juuri Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle. Ainoastaan nämä päätepisteiden väliset matkustajat hyötyvät tuon 17 minuutin nopeutumisen. Aviapoliksen aseman vierelle matkaajat vähän vähemmän ja muut eivät yhtään.




> Linjan vetovoima perustuu käsittääkseni kolmeen asiaan: lentoasema, Jumbo ja Tikkurila (VR).


Ja näistähän yksi jää sivuun kehäradalta. Jos oletettaisiin kaikkien matkatuoton olevan yhtä suurta, vain 1/3 näistä matkustajista hyötyy kehäradasta. 




> bussia paremmin palveleva juna tulee nostamaan joukkoliikennematkojen osuutta kentälle/Aviapolikseen menevistä matkoista.


Se siis palvelee Aviapoliksen aseman lähellä olevia yrityksiä paremmin kuin 615. Suuri joukko yrityksiä jää kävelyetäisyyden ulkopuolelle eli niiden yhteydet huonontuvat. 




> Sen lisäksi kannattaa muistaa, että Finavia saa valtavat tulot parkkimaksuista ja nimenmaan niiden väheneminen ei kiinnostaa liikelaitosta. Pikajunarata ei vähentäisi niitä, mutta nihkeä suhtautuminen kehärataan indikoi, että automäärän pelätään ilmeisesti vähenevän.


Finavia ei ainakaan julkisuudessa ole sanonut, että pysäköintimaksujen väheneminen olisi sille ongelma. Päärahoitus tulee aivan muusta eli Vantaan laskeutumismaksuista. Siihen nähden pysäköinti on nappikauppaa. Siksi Finavia tekee kaikkensa, että lentokentän matkustajamäärä nousee, vaikka pysäköintitulojen kustannuksella. Valitettavasti en löytänyt tietoja vuosikertomuksesta, mutta jos arvioidaan pysäköintipaikan tuottavan 15 euroa 320 vuotena päivässä ja niitä olisi 2000 kpl, tuotto on yhteensä 10 miljoonaa euroa. Lentoasemapalveluiden liikevaihto on 140 miljoonaa euroa, ja tästä valtaosa tulee Helsinki-Vantaalta. Sen lisäksi pysäköinnistä on myös kuluja (investointi- ja ylläpito-). Tämä oli nopea tikkuaskin kansi -laskelma, jota mielellään tarkentaisin, jos tietoja olisi.

Lisäksi myös nopea rata vähentäisi pysäköintiä, koska totta kai silloin luotaisiin myös nopea yhteys Helsinkiin ja Pasilaan. Helposti nähtävissä oleva skenaario olisi esimerkiksi juna 15 minuutin välein, joista joka toinen Lahteen/Kouvolaan ja joka toinen Tampereelle/Hämeenlinnaan. Kalusto Sm4 tai IC2 ohjausvaunuin tai joku kokonaan uusi. Ja nämä olisivat siis nimenomaan lentokenttäjunia, jotka palvelisivat sekä taajamayhteyksiä että Helsingin keskustan yhteyksiä lentoasemalle.

----------


## walttu

> Walttu: kiitos isällisestä luennosta. Niitä kärjistettyjä mielipiteitä kähmintä-vihjailuineen ja "Vantaa kuppaa valtiota"-vihjailuineen taisi esittää joku muu. Kiitos tosiaan silti.


Ole hyvä vaan! Tosiaan, ei ollut tarkoitus kohdistaa tätä "luentoa"(?) yksinomaan sinulle, mutta ilmeisesti se koira älähtää johon jne.. Ethän loukkaantunut? 

Mutta, jonkinasteinen kustannus/hyöty -ajattelu olisi sinunkin hyvä sisäistää tässäkin keskustelussa. Kaikestahan saa unelmoida, mutta kuitenkin yhteiskunnan rahat tulisi kaiketi kohdistaa niihin hankkeisiin joista on suurin hyöty asetettua panosta kohti? Toivottavasti olemme tästä samaa mieltä?

----------


## Kolli

Suurin osa ihmisistä on töissä lentoasemalla, ei Aviapoliksessa, joka on nyt metsää. Aviapolikseen tulee rakentamista vasta radan myötä. Tarkoitan sitä aluetta, joka on Tikkurilantiestä pohjoiseen ja jota rajaa esim Tietotie.
Avaipoliksen ja lentoaseman saavutettavuus silti paranee laajoilta alueilta, sillä Myyrmäki, Huopalahti ja Haaga saavat yhteyden alueelle. Tietysti joillekin voi tulla pari sataa metriä kävelyä, mutta en pidä sitä merkittävänä haittana. Nykyinen v61 palvelee hiukan paremmin Tikkurilantien vartta Lentoasemantien itäpuolella, mutta rakentaminen alkaa Tietotieltä, Finnairin pääkonttorin vierestä. Alueellehan voidaan tehdä pieni keräilybussi, jos tarvetta on ruuhka-aikaan. Jumbo on kohteista kaikkein merkityksettömin ja Tikkurila ja lentoasema tärkeimpiä. Jumbon edustajathan halusivat asemaa lähemmäksi, mutta eivät käsittääkseni olleet valmiita maksamaan siitä mitään...

Ja totta: ei Finavia ole tietenkään mitään julkisuudessa sanonut p-maksuista. Tiedot tulevat muista lähteistä ja ovat _epäilyjä_. Pysäköintipaikkoja on kuitenkin enemmän kuin 2000 ja taksat ovat huikeita.

----------


## Kolli

> Ole hyvä vaan! Tosiaan, ei ollut tarkoitus kohdistaa tätä "luentoa"(?) yksinomaan sinulle, mutta ilmeisesti se koira älähtää johon jne.. Ethän loukkaantunut? 
> 
> Mutta, jonkinasteinen kustannus/hyöty -ajattelu olisi sinunkin hyvä sisäistää tässäkin keskustelussa. Kaikestahan saa unelmoida, mutta kuitenkin yhteiskunnan rahat tulisi kaiketi kohdistaa niihin hankkeisiin joista on suurin hyöty asetettua panosta kohti? Toivottavasti olemme tästä samaa mieltä?


Joo, minä olen se häirikkö, joka kiusaan teitä tiedemiehiä.

----------


## walttu

> Joo, minä olen se häirikkö, joka kiusaan teitä tiedemiehiä.


Surullisista mikäli tuo oli vastauksesi esittämääni kysymykseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tietysti joillekin voi tulla pari sataa metriä kävelyä, mutta en pidä sitä merkittävänä haittana.


"Pari sataa metriä joillekin" on aikamoista vähättelyä, kun 85 % Aviapoliksen business parkista on suunniteltu rakennettavaksi yli 600 metrin päähän asemasta.




> Pysäköintipaikkoja on kuitenkin enemmän kuin 2000 ja taksat ovat huikeita.


Kuinka paljon pysäköintipaikkoja siis on? Huikeita taksat ovat vain lentoasemaa kaikkein lähimpänä olevilla paikoilla P1:llä ja P2:lla. Muiden taksat ovat alle 15 euroa kalleimmillaankin. Viikon verran P4:llä maksaa enää 32 euroa ja juuri niitä halvimpia paikkoja on tuhansittain.

----------


## Kolli

Koko Lentoasemantien varsi rakennetaan. En tiedä mistä tuo 85% tulee.
Esimerkkejä (etäisyys Aviapoliksen asemalle 200-300m)
http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...829;2872;63194

Tämä tulee suoraan Aviapoliksen aseman päälle:
http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...829;2872;63173

Lentoasemantien osayleiskaava:
http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...;222;2126;2605

Havainne kuva Lentoasemantien osayleiskaavasta:
http://www.vantaa.fi/i_liitetiedosto...2126;2605;2609

Täällä lisätietoa Veromiehen alueesta:
http://www.vantaa.fi/i_alaetusivu.as...2394;2829;2872

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Koko Lentoasemantien varsi rakennetaan. En tiedä mistä tuo 85% tulee.


Lentoasemantie on vain pieni osa sitä, mitä Aviapolikseen kaavoitetaan. Aviapoliksen asema tulee aivan alueen luoteiskulmaan. Sen lisäksi toimistotorneja on jo tällä hetkellä runsaasti Kehä III:n varrella. 600 metrin ympyrä ulottuu vain Lentoasemantien ja Ilmakehän risteykseen ja Lentoasemantien ja Tikkurilantien risteykseen. Linkittämästäsi havainnekuvasta tämä kattaa noin puolet. Sen lisäksi kaikki myöhemmin rakennettavat alueet ovat Aviapoliksen aseman vaikutusalueen ulkopuolella. Aviapolis ei kuitenkaan jääne vain tuohon Lentoasemantien aloitusalueeseen.

----------


## Kolli

Toiselta keskustelupalstalta bongattua
http://www.taloforum.fi/viewtopic.php?p=20590#p20590
Ko.viestissään 24.8.08 kirjoittaja H.C toteaa:




> Kehäradan rakentamisesta kertova iso sininen taulu on pystytetty ainakin Kivistöön. Varmaan muuallekkin. Hienoa, että rata on kohta ihan oikeasti rakenteilla. Harvoin on pelkkä rakentamisesta kertova kyltti metsän reunalla herättänyt samanlaista riemua.


Aviapoliksen asemanseutu: http://www.keharata.net/aviapolis.pdf

----------


## kouvo

> Miten olisi seuraavanlainen linjaus, eli rautatievaihtoehto vr:n junilla... 
> 
> ...Lopputuloksena saataisiin pitkälti maanpäällisenä kulkeva rautatie, tunneliosuus Maunulan ja Pakilan ali olisi noin 5km, jonka jälkeen maanpäällisenä loppumatka noin 6km, ja loppu noin 1km tunnelissa.
> 
> Tässä asemat ja niiden kuvitteelliset aikataulut:
> Helsinki 00
> Pasila 05
> Maunula 09
> Pakila 12
> ...


Periaatteessa hyvä ehdotus. Jos tilankäytöllisistä ja tunnelirakentamisen kalleudesta johtuvista syistä kuitenkin pyrittäisiin pitämään linjaus ainoastaan kahdella raideparilla varustettuna, on väliasemia liikaa. Kaukojunien sekaan mahtuisi nähdäkseni 15-20 minuutin välein kulkeva Hki-Lentoasema -juna esim. seuraavin pysähdyksin Hki-Pasila-Maunula-Vantaanportti-(Aviapolis)-Lentoasema. Osa näistä lähijunista voisi myös jatkaa ratakapasiteetin salliessa lentoasemalta edelleen Hyrylään ja Kytömaalle, jossa rata yhtyy nykyiseen päärataan.





> Lisäksi välille voitaisiin asettaa puolen tunnin välein kulkeva nopea juna, joka ajaisi Pasilan jälkeen pysähtymättä Lentoasemalle asti. Tämän matka-ajaksi tulisi 15-17 min, riippuen "tutkimattomista seikoista".


Väliasemien vähäisen määrän vuoksi en näe tälle tarvetta, lisäksi raiteille tuskin mahtuu nopeita lähijunavuoroja muiden junien sekaan.




> Tämä rata palvelisi nimenomaan Helsinkiläisiä. Kehärata voitaisiin ja pitäisi rakentaa silti, se taas palvelisi Vantaan poikittaisliikennettä sekä sieltä lentoasemalle suuntautuvaa liikennettä. Kehärata täydentäisi kokonaisuutta, ja Aviapolis toimisi myös vaihto-asemana.


Itse en pidä tässä tapauksessa kehäradan rakentamista järkevänä. Mahdollisena vaihtoasemana Vantaan poikittaiselle ratikkalinjalle voisi toimia Vantaanportti, josta joka toinen Myyrmäen suunnasta saapuva ratikka jatkaisi Aviapolisiin/Lentoasemalle ja joka toinen Tikkurilan suuntaan. Ja Tikkurilan suunnasta luonnollisesti jokatoinen Aviapolisiin/Lentoasemalle ja joka toinen Myyrmäen suuntaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Aviapoliksen asemanseutu: http://www.keharata.net/aviapolis.pdf


No mutta... Onkos siinä raitiovaunu?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kolli

> No mutta... Onkos siinä raitiovaunu?


Voi ollakin, mutta näyttää katuvalaistukselta. Luitko taloforumin linkin?

Eikun on siinä spåra  :Laughing: 

Ihan jees, voisi täydentää kehärataa.

Tässä http://www.wtcairport.fi/files/wtc/k...ilmakuva-3.jpg näkyy hyvin, miten keskeisesti juna-asema sijaitsee. Kiinnittäkää huomiota isoon lasirakennelmaan keskellä.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Edessämme ovat mielenkiintoiset ajat ja Helsinki elää suurinta muutostaan sataan vuoteen!


Vielä kun paikallisjunat saadaan pisaraan ja kaukojunat tunneliin ja Tallinnaan, Töölönlahden rata-alue kaikkoaa, ja rautatieasema ja sen ympäristö voidaan ottaa uusiokäyttöön. Tämä olisi minusta vielä Pasilaakin olennaisempaa.

----------


## sebastin

Tulihan keskustelun motiivit ja agenda esille hyvin, pikaratikkaa tarjotaan tännekin. Jotenkin pikaratikasta, mikä ei ole edes pika, on tullut monelle vastaus kaikkiin joukkoliikenteellisiin tarpeisiin. Yksittäisiä pikaratikan pätkiä tarjotaan milloin minnekin.

On aivan liian aikaista rakentaa Jokeri III ratikkaa, raidejoukkoliikenteen tarve ei ole juuri nyt ratikankisko pohjois-pääkaupunkiseudulla. Siitä kertyy vaihtokin. Toisin kuin Kehäradalla, mikä mahdollistaa paljon suuremman volyymin kehittämisen Vantaalla. Ja se yhdistyy olemassa olevaan rataverkkoon.

Ei tietenkään ole poissuljettua, etteikö mahdollisuuksia viedä pikajunia kehäradalle ja martinlaakson radan kautta Pasilaan tulisi tutkia. Tai että pikajunaliikenne heilahtaisi pääradalta lentokentälle ja takaisin. Paras ratkaisu tietenkin olisi, että kaikki olisi samassa paketissa. Keskustelun kääntäminen pikaratikkaan ei kuitenkaan ratkaise ensimmäistä joidenkin kirjoittajien argumenttia kehärataa vastaan, eli pikajunaradan linjaamista lentokentän kautta.

Tunneli lentokentälle Pasilasta on liian suurellinen hanke. Kuinka pitkälle tunneli jatkuisi, Keravalle?

Toinen metrolinja on mahdollista kulkea pinnassa pitkiä osuuksia Pasilan pohjois- ja länsipuolella.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tunneli lentokentälle Pasilasta on liian suurellinen hanke. Kuinka pitkälle tunneli jatkuisi, Keravalle?


Koska asemia ei välillä ole, hinta on vähemmän kuin lentokenttämetrolla. Vaikka tunneli jatkuisi Keravalle asti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tunneli lentokentälle Pasilasta on liian suurellinen hanke. Kuinka pitkälle tunneli jatkuisi, Keravalle?
> 
> Toinen metrolinja on mahdollista kulkea pinnassa pitkiä osuuksia Pasilan pohjois- ja länsipuolella.


Mikähän estää rakentamasta rautatien samalla tavalla kuin metroradan?

On se niin ihmeellistä, että mihinkään suuntaan ei ole kannattavaa tai mahdollista rakentaa rautatietä tai raitiotietä, mutta metron voi rakentaa minne vain. Kaikkialla on liian vähän matkustajia juniin tai raitiovaunuihin, muttei koskaan liian vähän metrolle. Johtuuko se siitä, että metron kannattavuus paranee kun asemia (=matkustajia) vähennetään? Näinhän on todisteltu Laajasalon ja lentokentän metron kanssa.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Olen jonkun verran kehärataa pähkäillyt ja yhdestä asiasta olen pomminvarma: kehäradalla liikkuu 10min välein IM ja MI-junia. Sinne sekaan ei mahdu pikajunia eikä varmaan edes taajamajunia. Mielenkiintoinen on piirustuksissa näkyvä varaus, jossa pohjoisesta/pohjoiseen on mahdollista kääntyä kehäradalta.
Eli se vaihtoehto on täysin liikenteellisesti poissuljettu. Teoriassa ajateltuna se voitaisiin tehdä niin, että kehäradalta vähennettäisiin paikallisjunia, mutta samalla Vantaankosken-radan yhteydet heikkenisivät. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi tehdä rata neliraiteiseksi välillä päärata-Huopalahti. Se taas merkitsisi sitä, että osa Pohjois-Haagasta ja Kannelmäestä pitäisi purkaa....

Jos pikajuna (=IC tai joku vastaava, koska siniset junat romutetaan) kentälle tulee, on nähdäkseni ainoa vaihtoehto tunneli lentoaseman pohjoispuolelta Pasilaan. Toinen kysymys on sitten, onko Viinikkalan suurterminaali jo olemassa vai ei. Jos on, radan pitää mennä Viinikkalan kautta, joka ei sinänsä ole ongelma. Tarkalleen ottaen lentoaseman pohjoispuoli on Tuusulaa, joten tunneli alkaisi siis Tuusulan eteläosista, eikä Keravalta, jossa se kannattaa pitää maan pinnalla niin pitkään, kunnes on pakko mennä betonikaukalossa kentän alle (Tuusulan puolella).

----------


## teme

> Olen jonkun verran kehärataa pähkäillyt ja yhdestä asiasta olen pomminvarma: kehäradalla liikkuu 10min välein IM ja MI-junia. Sinne sekaan ei mahdu pikajunia eikä varmaan edes taajamajunia.


Tästä jos joskus väännetty täällä, ja junamiehet tietää paremmin, mutta olen antanut itselleni kertoa että joku 5 min. vuoroväli junaradalla onnistuu. Se mitä sillä tuolla radanpätkällä sitten tekis on toinen juttu. Kai asiaa voisi ajatella niin, että Keravalta tuleva tunneli yhtyy Kehärataan ennen kenttää, pysähtyy kentän asemilla samoin kuin lähijuna, ja sitten haarautuu tunnelissa Pasilaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen jonkun verran kehärataa pähkäillyt ja yhdestä asiasta olen pomminvarma: kehäradalla liikkuu 10min välein IM ja MI-junia. Sinne sekaan ei mahdu pikajunia eikä varmaan edes taajamajunia.


Voi herranjumala. Ja maalaamalla ne junat oransseiksi voidaankin sitten ajaa 90 sek vuorovälillä?  :Laughing: 

Barcelonassa rautatieliikenne, sekä kauko-, että lähijunavuorot, kulkevat tunnelissa kaupungin ali. Siellä on kaksi raidetta ja vuoroväli paikoin 2 min. Hyvin toimii.

Jos kehäradan paikallisvuorot kulkevat vain 10 min välein, niin sinne itse kehäradalle mahtuu vallan hyvin vaikka mitä lisäliikennettä. Skipstopkin toimii, kun aikataulutetaan oikein.

Jos liikenteestä tulee kovin tiheää, niin liikenteenohjauksen suojastusvälit tulevat jossain vaiheessa vastaan, mutta tuskin uutta rataa noin harvalle minimivuorovälille kuitenkaan suunnitellaan. Pääradan kaupunkirataraiteiden kapasiteetti on sitten eri juttu, kun mukana on Keravaltakin tuleva liikenne, mutta niille SeutulaExpress-junille pitää sitten löytää tilaa kaukoraiteilta.

----------


## sebastin

Tuusulassa lentokentän pohjoispuolelle on suunniteltu 'focus' nimellä kulkevaa yrityskeskittymää ja Tuusulassa on kaavailtu myös asuntoalueita. Uutta pikajunarataa ei tosta vain rakenneta Tuusulaan. Lisäksi raideliikenne, kuten Helsingin metro jota on mahdollista jatkaa pitkälle Tuusulaan, kytkisi fokuksen, uudet asuinalueet ja Hyrylän tehokkaasti raiteilla muuhun pääkaupunkiseutuun. Metron pintarata on halpaa.

----------


## Murzu

> Tästä jos joskus väännetty täällä, ja junamiehet tietää paremmin, mutta olen antanut itselleni kertoa että joku 5 min. vuoroväli junaradalla onnistuu. Se mitä sillä tuolla radanpätkällä sitten tekis on toinen juttu. Kai asiaa voisi ajatella niin, että Keravalta tuleva tunneli yhtyy Kehärataan ennen kenttää, pysähtyy kentän asemilla samoin kuin lähijuna, ja sitten haarautuu tunnelissa Pasilaan.


Niinpä niin, on totta että saman nopeuksisia lähijunia pystyy periaatteessa ajamaan vaikka 4min vuorovälillä, ilman suurempia ongelmia. Ajaahan nykyäänkin M-juna A-junan perässä vain 4 minuutin takana. 

Mutta, ongelma kaukojunien sovittamisesta 10min vuorovälillä ajavien lähijunian sekaan, syntyy nopeuserosta. Lähijuna, joka pysähtyy 2min välein, noin 2km asemaväleillä, pystyy keskinopeuteen 50-60 km/h. Kaukojuna siis joutuisi ajamaan kahden lähijunan välissä nopeudella 50-60km/h, eikä täten olisi kovin mielekästä. Varsinkaan kun matkaa Pasilasta Martinlaakson kautta Lentoasemalle on aikas paljon. Kaukojunilla keskinopeus olisi suotavaa olla yli 120 km/h, jotta matkanteko olisi mielekästä.

Pääradalla on erikseen kaukojunaraiteet ja lähijunaraiteet, juurikin tästä samaisesta syystä.

----------


## Kolli

Tätä minäkin Murzu vähän tarkoitin. Ei tosissaan voi ajatella, että pikajunat menisivät Vantaankosken kautta.

----------


## teme

> Tuusulassa lentokentän pohjoispuolelle on suunniteltu 'focus' nimellä kulkevaa yrityskeskittymää ja Tuusulassa on kaavailtu myös asuntoalueita. Uutta pikajunarataa ei tosta vain rakenneta Tuusulaan. Lisäksi raideliikenne, kuten Helsingin metro jota on mahdollista jatkaa pitkälle Tuusulaan, kytkisi fokuksen, uudet asuinalueet ja Hyrylän tehokkaasti raiteilla muuhun pääkaupunkiseutuun. Metron pintarata on halpaa.


En jälleen kerran oikein seuraa Sebastinin ajatuksenkulkua. Siis metron voi rakentaa pinnassa mutta junarataa ei, vai mitä tarkoitat? Pintarata on verrattaen halpaa kaupunkialueella jos hyväksytään tasoristeykset, muuten alikulut ja sillat syö suuren osan kustannushyödystä.

----------


## sebastin

Pikajunaradan varrelle yrityskeskittymien ja asuntoalueiden kaavoittaminen ei välttämättä ole mielekästä, ja jotta lähiliikennettä voisi ajatella, tulisi pääradan sivuradan olla vähintään neljäraiteinen.

Pikajunarata lentokentän kautta ei ole missään nimessä ajankohtainen eikä kiireellinen.

Kehäradalla saadaan ratkaistuksi monta tarvetta. Mikään rata, ei pikajunarata eikä tuleva metro tee kehärataa tarpeettomaksi.

----------


## teme

Sebastin, et ensinnäkään vastannut kysymykseeni, ja toiseksi miksi ihmeessä Hyrylän mahdollista raideyhteyttä ei voisi hoitaa haaroittamalla Kehärasta sinne pistoraide? Esim. Leinelä - Hyrylä ja vaikka Keravan kautta takaisin pääradalle jos halutaan silmukka.

----------


## sebastin

On enemmän Tuusulan kunnan asia, tuleeko paikkakunnalle ratatunneli, neliratainen pikajunien päärata vai Tuusulan paikalliseen ja pääkaupunkiseudulliseen joukkoliikennetarpeeseen paremmin soveltuvaa rataa.

RHK on suunnitellut rakentavansa pääkaupunkiseudulle pitkällä aikavälillä vain muutamia ratoja. Pistoraiteella esim. Viikkiin tai Hyrylään ei ole valtakunnallista merkitystä, eikä ne millään oleellisella tavalla ratkaise RHK:n/VR:n pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteeseen liittyviä ratkaisutarpeita. On kuntien ja kaupunkien itse rakennettava ratansa. Helsingillä ratkaisu tähän on nopea ja edullinen metrojuna.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pikajunaradan varrelle yrityskeskittymien ja asuntoalueiden kaavoittaminen ei välttämättä ole mielekästä, ja jotta lähiliikennettä voisi ajatella, tulisi pääradan sivuradan olla vähintään neljäraiteinen.


Ei kai tämä ihan näin yksioikoista ole. Jonkin verran pitkänmatkan lähiliikennettä sopisi kaukojunien sekaan varsin kohtuullisesti kunhan pysähdyksiä ei ole liian monta ja/tai asemien kohdalle rakennetaan sivuutusraiteet (2 raidetta radalla, 4 raidetta asemien kohdalla joista 2 läpiajoon ja 2 laitureille pysähtymiseen).

Jos lentokentän pohjoispuolelle havitellaan yritysaluetta niin pääratahan palvelisi tuota keskittymää paremmin kuin kehärata (joka ei palvele sitä ollenkaan) tai metro (jolla matka Helsinkiin olisi hitaampi eikä edes teoriassa tarjoaisi yhteyttä pääradan suuntaan pohjoiseen).




> Pikajunarata lentokentän kautta ei ole missään nimessä ajankohtainen eikä kiireellinen.


Miksi ei?

Tätä mantraa toistelet aina, mutta et ole onnistunut esittämään uskottavaa argumentointia, jolla osoittaisit asian olevan näin.

Tämä virallinen liturgia on sitäpaitsi tarpeen vain todistamaan kehäradan tärkeyttä. Jos tämä annettuna otettu (=perustelematon) olettama poistettaisiin yhtälöstä, osoittautuisi välittömästi kuinka pähkähullu hanke kehärata on kokonaisuutena tarkasteltuna.




> Kehäradalla saadaan ratkaistuksi monta tarvetta. Mikään rata, ei pikajunarata eikä tuleva metro tee kehärataa tarpeettomaksi.


Jos nyt vaikka luettelisit alkuun mitkä tarpeet saadaan ratkaistuksi kehäradalla ja miten kehärata hoitaa nämä paremmin / edullisemmin kuin muut esiin tuodut vaihtoehdot niin sitten näistä argumenteista voisi edes keskustella. Nyt ei voi kun toistellaan vain mantroja toivoen että ne muuttuvat todeksi.

----------


## sebastin

Ei ole mitään mantroja. Jotta Vantaalle voidaan kaavoittaa lähiaikoina 40 000 asukasta ja saman verran työpaikkoja, tarvitaan joukkoliikennerataa. Pääradan varrella asuu noin 200 000 ihmistä, jotka, etenkin Vantaalla hyötyvät kehäradasta eniten. Unohtamatta kehäradan tarjoamaa nopeaa vaihdollista yhteyttä pääradalta Tikkurilasta. Myös Kivistön asema Hämeenlinnanväylän varressa tulee olemaan merkittävä asema lentokentän liikennettä ajatellen. 

Ohitusradat asemilla eivät tarjoa riippumatonta liikennöintiä. Ja jos olisi siten, että Kerava-Pasila väli pääradalla vähenisi merkitykseltään ja uusi suurellinen ratatunneli pitkälti maan alla rakennettaisiin, siirtyvä liikenne olisi valtaisa. Nyt puhutaan merkittävästä pääradan uudelleen organisoinnista. Tietääkseni nykyinen päärata ei ole rikki. Ei ole mitään kiirettä tehdä puolitarpeetonta rataa hyvin toimivan pääratamme viereemme.

Lentokentän pohjoispuolelle ei kaavailla vaan rakennetaan yrityspuisto ja kehä IV -moottoritie. Vuosaaren sataman avauduttua tiettyjen yritysalojen siirtyminen pohjoiselle pääkaupunkiseudulle on aiheellista. Tuusulaan on rakennettu jo yksi moottoritie ja toinen on tulossa. Raidejoukkoliikenteen rakentaminen tässä vaiheessa on erittäin perusteltua. Tuusulan elinkeinoneuvottelukunta on toivonut ja ehdottanut metroa Tuusulaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei ole mitään mantroja. Jotta Vantaalle voidaan kaavoittaa lähiaikoina 40 000 asukasta ja saman verran työpaikkoja, tarvitaan joukkoliikennerataa. Pääradan varrella asuu noin 200 000 ihmistä, jotka, etenkin Vantaalla hyötyvät kehäradasta eniten. Unohtamatta kehäradan tarjoamaa nopeaa vaihdollista yhteyttä pääradalta Tikkurilasta. Myös Kivistön asema Hämeenlinnanväylän varressa tulee olemaan merkittävä asema lentokentän liikennettä ajatellen.


Kyse on siis pelkästä Helsingin seudun (tai Vantaan) tonttipolitiikasta, ei valtakunnan liikennepolitiikasta?

Vaihtoyhteys pääradalta lentoasemalle Tikkurilassa ei ole nopea eikä mikään etu verrattuna suoraan yhteyteen. Osoittaisit edes miten mielestäsi näin on sen sijaan että vain toistelet samaa mantraa.




> Nyt puhutaan merkittävästä pääradan uudelleen organisoinnista. Tietääkseni nykyinen päärata ei ole rikki. Ei ole mitään kiirettä tehdä puolitarpeetonta rataa hyvin toimivan pääratamme viereemme.


Päärata on rikki. Sillä ei pääse lentoasemalle.




> Lentokentän pohjoispuolelle ei kaavailla vaan rakennetaan yrityspuisto ja kehä IV -moottoritie. Vuosaaren sataman avauduttua tiettyjen yritysalojen siirtyminen pohjoiselle pääkaupunkiseudulle on aiheellista. Tuusulaan on rakennettu jo yksi moottoritie ja toinen on tulossa. Raidejoukkoliikenteen rakentaminen tässä vaiheessa on erittäin perusteltua. Tuusulan elinkeinoneuvottelukunta on toivonut ja ehdottanut metroa Tuusulaan.


Senhän näkee sitten aikanaan kun rakennustyöt valmistuvat. Kaikenlaista kaavaillaan, mutta kaikki kaavailtu ei aina toteudu. En käyttäisi noin varmaa sanamuotoa joidenkin päättäjien epämääräisistä haaveista.

----------


## sebastin

> Kyse on siis pelkästä Helsingin seudun (tai Vantaan) tonttipolitiikasta, ei valtakunnan liikennepolitiikasta?


Kyse ei ole pelkästään pääkaupunkiseudun tarpeista, mutta on totta, että kehäradalla ei vastata pikajunien lentokentän alitukseen. RHK on suunnitellut pikajunarataa myös lentokentälle. Se sisältyy viimeistään vuosikymmenen 2050 suunnitelmiin. On eri ratahankkeita, ei vain yhtä. Mikään niistä ei tee toista tarpeettomaksi. Eikä yhdellä radalla saada ratkaistuksi kaikkia tarpeita.

On merkillistä, että jos ratikka tulisi lentokentälle Tikkurilasta ja Vantaankoskelta päin, tuskin tätäkään keskustelua käytäisiin. Ratikka on nyt näköjään joku naantalin aurinko, minkä loisteessa kelpaisi vaihdolliset yhteydet lentokentälle. 




> Vaihtoyhteys pääradalta lentoasemalle Tikkurilassa ei ole nopea eikä mikään etu verrattuna suoraan yhteyteen. Osoittaisit edes miten mielestäsi näin on sen sijaan että vain toistelet samaa mantraa.


Tikkurilasta paikallisjunan matka-aika kehäradalla lentokentälle on vaivaiset 8 minuuttia. 




> Päärata on rikki. Sillä ei pääse lentoasemalle.


Ei tämä kovin rikkinäiseksi päärataa tee. Ei juuri lainkaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ratikka on nyt näköjään joku naantalin aurinko, minkä loisteessa kelpaisi vaihdolliset yhteydet lentokentälle.


Olet (jälleen) ymmärtänyt täysin väärin. Lentoaseman ja Tikkurilan välisen raitiovaunun ei ole tarkoituskaan olla vaihtoyhteys kaukojuniin. Idea on, että raitiovaunu *täydentää* suoraa kaukoliikenneyhteyttä. Näiden kahden rooli on täysin eri ja pitää ymmärtää, että näiden kummankaan ei ole tarkoitus korvata kehärataa yksin. Päinvastoin - kehärata on kompromissi, jossa yritetään saada näiden kahden hankkeen hyödyt. Mutta siinä epäonnistutaan, eikä edes kustannustaso ole merkittävästi halvempi. Ja kehärataa joudutaan edelleen täydentämään suuressa määrin bussiliikenteellä Aviapoliksen alueella - alueella, jota pikaraitiotie palvelisi. Siksi kehärata ei korvaa pikaraitiotietä lopulta pienessäkään määrin, ja pikaraitiotie tullaan rakentamaan tai jätetään rakentamatta täysin riippumatta siitä, onko kehärataa vai ei.

----------


## Kolli

Pikaraitiotie ei ratkaise Leinelän eikä Ruskeasannan voimakkaasti kasvavien alueiden yhteyksiä eikä luo suoraa, vaihdotonta yhteyttä lentoasemalta ja Aviapoliksesta Vantaankosken kautta Huopalahteen.

Haaroittaminen Tuusulaan on tietysti teoriassa vaihtoehto, mutta käsittääkseni Leinelä tiivistyy niin paljon,että taas pitäisi mennä tunneliin. Ratahan seuraisi Tuusulan motaria. Mielestäni pitäisi tutkia vaihtoehtoa pintametrosta Maunulan ja Tammiston kautta Hyrylään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pikaraitiotie ei ratkaise Leinelän eikä Ruskeasannan voimakkaasti kasvavien alueiden yhteyksiä eikä luo suoraa, vaihdotonta yhteyttä lentoasemalta ja Aviapoliksesta Vantaankosken kautta Huopalahteen.


Leinelä ja Ruskeasanta ovatkin kaksi asemaa, joita suoraan ei voi korvata vaihtoehtoisilla hankkeilla. Jaksat aina ottaa esille myös tuon suoran yhteyden Huopalahteen, mutta oikea kysymys kuuluu: Mikä on minkäkin yhteyden merkitys?

Vantaankosken radan varrella ei ole merkittäviä työpaikka-alueitakaan, joille business-yhteys lentoasemalle merkitsisi jotain. Esim. yhteys Pitäjänmäelle jää vaihdolliseksi edelleen. Samoin tulee punnita sitä, mitä tuosta yhteydestä hyödytään verrattuna siihen, että meillä on aidosti nopea yhteys keskustaan ja Pasilaan. Kun yhteys on ihan oikeasti nopea, vaihdollisia yhteyksiä joillekin alueille voidaan hyväksyä. Mutta kehäradalla selvästi suositaan suoria yhteyksiä vääriin ja suhteellisen vähämerkityksellisiin paikkoihin (Huopalahti, Tikkurila) tai oikeihinkin paikkoihin ovat hitaita (keskustaan ja Pasilaan) ja tehdään vaihdolliseksi ne yhteydet, joilla vaihdosta tulee vaivaa useammille (kaukojunat).

Leinelä ja Ruskeasanta ehkä ovat hyviä hankkeita, mutta kahdella asemalla ei lopulta saateta kovin isoa aluetta suoran junayhteyden piiriin. Kysymys on tässäkin siitä, olisiko meidän sittenkin kannattavampaa viivyttää näiden kahden alueen raideliikennettä ja käyttää tässä vaiheessa ne paremmin tuottavampaan hankkeeseen ja ehkä miettiä sinnekin vaihtoehtoisia tapoja. Jollei kehärataa rakennettaisi, voisi visioida jopa kaupunkiradan haarasta Tuusulaan.

----------


## Kolli

Keskustaan yhteyksiä voidaan parantaa kehärataakin pitkin, kunhan tulee lisäraide. Sitten voi tulla vaikka MIX-juna, joka ei pysähdy kuin Tikkurilassa ja Pasilassa. Junaa ei tehdä liituraitaherroille tai Rockefellereille, vaan tavallisille kansalaisille. Ja jaksan sen Huopalahden ottaa esiin sen merkityksen takia. Kehärata täydentää oivallisesti kaupunkiratojen tarjontaa ja kytkee uset asuin- ja työpaikkaalueet saman radan varteen. Kun kehäradan rakentaminen on jo osittain käynnistynyt, niin on ehkä enää turha visioida haamurataa Tuusulaan tai miettiä rakenteilla olevan Leinelän pysäyttämistä.

Kehärata on loppujen lopuksi nerokas, harvassa paikassa radat ovat niin oivallisesti, että lentoasemalta voidaa tarjota hyvä joukkoliikennepalvelu kahteen eri suuntaan ja lentoasemalta.

----------


## sebastin

Ehkä VR voisi perustaa joihinkin kaukojunayhteyksiin erityisiä vaunuja kaukojunien peräpäähän, jotka sitten irtoavat Tikkurilan asemalla ja käyvät kehärata-martinlaaksolenkin Pasilaan paikallisliikenteen seassa, vaunun tyhjentyässä lentokentällä tai viimeistään Aviapoliksessa. Tämä saattaisi olla erinomainen purkka-liima-keino yhdistää kaukojunapalvelu mainioon kehärataan. VR voisi tästä laskuttaa extran, eikä kiireetöntä tai tarpeetonta paaradan yllättävää siirtoa tarvitse tehdä.

----------


## kouvo

> On enemmän Tuusulan kunnan asia, tuleeko paikkakunnalle ratatunneli, neliratainen pikajunien päärata vai Tuusulan paikalliseen ja pääkaupunkiseudulliseen joukkoliikennetarpeeseen paremmin soveltuvaa rataa.


Valtion suurimmalta osalta kustantama pääradan oikaisu lentokentän kautta Keravalle esim. Riihikallion ja Hyrylän lähiliikenneseisakkeilla varustettuna saattaisi hyvinkin kiinnostaa Tuusulaa enemmän kuin utopistinen lentokenttämetron jatko, jonka kunta joutuisi maksamaan omasta pussistaan lähes kokonaan.




> Pääradan varrella asuu noin 200 000 ihmistä, jotka, etenkin Vantaalla hyötyvät kehäradasta eniten.


Tässä yhteydessä Vantaa ilmeisesti tarkoittaa Tikkurilaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Junaa ei tehdä liituraitaherroille tai Rockefellereille, vaan tavallisille kansalaisille.


Myös tavalliset kansalaiset arvostavat nopeita yhteyksiä. Nopeaa lentokenttäjunaa kehärataa pitkin on selvitetty pitkin kehäradan selvittelyä, mutta se on todettu huonosti toimivaksi.




> Ja jaksan sen Huopalahden ottaa esiin sen merkityksen takia.


Siis kun laitetaan vastakkain vaihtoehdot:
a)
- matka-aika keskustaan 12 minuuttia
- matka-aika Pasilaan 7 minuuttia
- matka-aika Huopalahteen 16 minuuttia (vaihdollinen 7 + 6 + 3 min)
- matka-aika Tampereelle 1 h 10 minuuttia (suora)

b)
- matka-aika keskustaan 31 minuuttia
- matka-aika Pasilaan 25 minuuttia
- matka-aika Huopalahteen 16 minuuttia (suora)
- matka-aika Tampereelle 1 h 25 minuuttia (vaihdollinen 8 + 7 + 1 h 10 min)

Oletko tosissasi, että näistä kahdesta vaihtoehdosta tuo jälkimmäinen on mielekkäämpi?




> -- lentoasemalta voidaa tarjota hyvä joukkoliikennepalvelu kahteen eri suuntaan ja lentoasemalta.


Myös kaukojunayhteys tarjoaa yhteyden kahteen eri suuntaan: etelään ja pohjoiseen.

----------


## Kolli

Enpä usko, että 12min on matka-aika keskustaan. Jo pelkästään Pasila-Keskusta on 5min, ja siitä lentoasemalle menee "pikajunalla" väh. 10min, koska ei juna voi ajaa koko ajan 160km/h.

Kehäradan matka-aika Pasilaan on 22min, ei 25min.
Ja keskutaan 27min, ei 31. 
Matka-aika Pasila-Huopalahti on 4min. Jos oletetaan vaihdoksi 7min ja matka-ajaksi utopistiset 7min lentoasemalta, on matka-aika Pasilan kautta 18min.

Vieläkään täällä ei haluta käsittää kehärataa hankkeena, joka luo uuden yhteyden kahden radan väliin ja tukee niin lentoaseman, Aviapoliksen kuin muidenkin aluekeskusten liikennöintiä.

Jälkimmäinen vaihtoehto on mielestäni parempi tässä tilanteessa, kun tarvitaan uusia asuntoalueita ja valtio on niihin sitoutunut. Samalla vahvistetaan Helsingin seudun kilpailukykyä ja vähennetään bussiliikennettä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vantaankosken radan varrella ei ole merkittäviä työpaikka-alueitakaan, joille business-yhteys lentoasemalle merkitsisi jotain. Esim. yhteys Pitäjänmäelle jää vaihdolliseksi edelleen. Samoin tulee punnita sitä, mitä tuosta yhteydestä hyödytään verrattuna siihen, että meillä on aidosti nopea yhteys keskustaan ja Pasilaan. Kun yhteys on ihan oikeasti nopea, vaihdollisia yhteyksiä joillekin alueille voidaan hyväksyä. Mutta kehäradalla selvästi suositaan suoria yhteyksiä vääriin ja suhteellisen vähämerkityksellisiin paikkoihin (Huopalahti, Tikkurila) tai oikeihinkin paikkoihin ovat hitaita (keskustaan ja Pasilaan) ja tehdään vaihdolliseksi ne yhteydet, joilla vaihdosta tulee vaivaa useammille (kaukojunat).


Minun mielipiteeni on, että kokonaisuuden kannalta on parempi että kehärata rakennetaan nyt ensin. Pääradan oikaisu lentokentön kautta palvelisi vain kaukoliikennettä, ja se yhteensä Martinlaakson radan Kivistöön pidennyksen kanssa maksaisi enemmän kuin kehärata. Vantaan poikittaisyhteyksien rakentaminen light-rail ratkaisuna jäisi sellaisessa tilanteessa kokonaan Vantaan vastuulle. 

Vain siinä tapauksessa voidaan kyseenalaistaa kehärata, jos Vantaa liitetään Helsinkiin, ja Helsingin keskustasta tulee Vantaan keskusta, ja Tikkurilan kehittäminen jätettäisiiin sikseen. Mutta silloinkin kuvittelisin että moni vantaalainen tuntisi itsensä petetyksi asiassa. Kehäradalla on nimittäin vantaalaisten vahva tuki. Moni vantalainen opiskelija jonka oppilaitos sijaitsee eri puolella kaupunkia kuin missä asuu, joutuu nyt esim viettämään pari tuntia päivässä bussissa matkalla idän ja lännen välillä, koska bussi on niin hidas.

Mitä sitten tulee Martinlaakson radan merkitykseen työpaikka-alueena, niin Elmo Allen hiukan vähättelee alueen merkitystä. Nimenomaan Myyrmäellä sekä Pohjois-Haagan Lassilassa on suuria työpaikkoja jotka hyötyvät lentokenttäradasta. Pitäjänmäen työpaikka-aluekaan ei ole kaukana Huopalahden asemalta, sieltä pääse sinne sekä rantaradan A-junilla että Jokeri-bussilla. Pääradan oikaisulla, joka kulkisi Pasilasta kentälle kokonaan pysähtymättä, ei olisi yhtään työpaikkoja eikä asuntojakaan sen varrella muualla kuin Pasilassa ja Helsingin keskustassa. 

Tällä foorumilla kehärataa tuntuvat vastustavan eniten maakuntien kirjoittajat, joille pääradan siirto lentokentän kautta kulkevaksi palvelisi heidän ulkomaanmatkoillaan vähän paremmin kuin kehärata. Itse Helsinkiin suuntautuvilla matkoilla asialla ei liene merkitystä.  Itse olen pk-seutulainen henkeen ja veraan ja pidän meidän omien lehmien puolta. Rata nimitäin kytkisi paremin yhteen seudun isoja asuin- ja työpaikka-alueita joista lentokenttä on vain yksimonista. Ainoa varsinainen puute on, että se ei synnytä suoria yhteyksiä esim Espoosta kentälle, ellei sitten joskus rakenneta yhdysraidetta joko Leppävaarasta Kannelmäkeen tai kolmioraidetta Huopalahteen. Mutta kyllä ainakin yhden kerran jaksaa vaihtaa, jos kyyti muuten on nopeaa ja tasaista.

Kehärata helpottaisi muualta Suomesta tulevien lentomatkustajien liikkumista kentälle kuitenkin huomattavasti paremmin verrattuna nykytilanteesen. Kulkeehan lentokentälle nytkin busseja, mutta niiden aikatauluista ja reiteistä on hankala ottaa selville jos ei ole hyvin rutinoitunut matkustaja. Bussit ovat lisäksi hitaita ja kiertävät outoja reittejä. Ne eivät kulje öisin, vaikka koneita kuitenkin lentää. Lisäksi bussimatkaa varten pitää olla aina mukana käteistä pikkurahaa, ja sekään ei ole nykyään itsestäänselvyys. Kehäradan lentokenttäasemalle saisi aina ostettua suoran matkalipun kotiasemalta,  ja kaukojunissa info kertoisi miltä raiteelta Tikkurilassa lentokenttäjuna lähtee. Samoin lentokentällä olisi kansainväliset kriteerit täyttävät infojärjestelmät niin että 1. kertaa Helsinkiin tupsahtanut ulkomaalainen löytää oikealle junalle. 

Leinelä ja Ruskeasantakaan eivät ole merkityksettömiä asuinalueita. Ruskeasantalaiset ovat odottaet junaa jo parikymmentä vuotta, ja Leinelästä on myyty jo asuntoja argumentilla että asema tulee. Ruskeasannasta tulee myös tuusulalaisten liityntäasema. Tuusulahan ei ole mikään kaupunki tai sellainen taajama josta kaikki työmatkalaiset lähtevät yhdestä ainoasta pisteestä aamuisin, vaan aito maalaiskunta, jossa asutaan tasaisesti ja väljästi 360 asteen sektorilla Hyrylästä. Oikea kauhuesimerkki siis joukkoliikenteen puolestapuhujille. Jos edes osa tuusulalaisten autoilijoiden virrasta halutaan houkutella joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi , pitää Helsinkiin suuntautuvien työmatkalaisten "keräilyaseman" sijaita alueen etelälaidassa, tässä tapauksessa naapurikunnan puolella Ruskeasannassa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Enpä usko, että 7min on matka-aika keskustaan.


Se oli matka-aika Pasilaan!




> siitä lentoasemalle menee "pikajunalla" väh. 10min, koska ei juna voi ajaa koko ajan 160km/h.


Tällä hetkellä R-juna ajaa Pasilasta Tikkurilaan 8 minuuttia, ja siinä on mukana pysähdys Tikkurilassa. Ja rajoitus on 140 km/h. Teoreettinen minimi tuolle matkalle (13,8 km) 160 km/h huippunopeudella ja 0,8 m/s^2 kiihtyvyydellä on 6 minuuttia 6 sekuntia.




> Kehäradan matka-aika Pasilaan on 22min, ei 25min.
> Ja keskutaan 27min, ei 31.


Tällä hetkellä I-juna ajaa Tikkurilaan 22 minuuttia, ja itse olet täällä jo maininnut, että matka-aika lentoasemalle on 8 minuuttia. Mikäli lähijunaliikennettä nopeutetaan muuttamalla aikataulukäytäntöjä, saatetaan säästää pari minuuttia lisää.




> Matka-aika Pasila-Huopalahti on 4min.


Muut kuin A-junat ajavat välin alle 3 minuutissa ja A-junatkin alle 4 minuutissa (koska aikatauluissa on lähtöaika pääteasemalla).

Vaikka mahdollisesti yhden pienen epätarkkuuden laskuistani löysitkin, et pystynyt etkä vaivautunut kommentoimaan niiden kokonaistulosta: matka-aika Huopalahteen ei kehäradalla lyhene ainakaan merkittävästi, mutta sen vaihtoehdoilla matka-aika muihin, paljon tärkeämpiin kohteisiin lyhenee merkittävästi. Tästä keskustelusta tulee paljon hedelmällisempää, jos voidaan keskustella vaikutuksista kokonaisuutena sen sijaan, että luetellaan yksittäisiä vaikutuksia.

----------


## teme

> Vain siinä tapauksessa voidaan kyseenalaistaa kehärata, jos Vantaa liitetään Helsinkiin, ja Helsingin keskustasta tulee Vantaan keskusta, ja Tikkurilan kehittäminen jätettäisiiin sikseen. Mutta silloinkin kuvittelisin että moni vantaalainen tuntisi itsensä petetyksi asiassa.


Tämä keskustelu kiertää sekin kehää, koska Rainerin kanssa väittelin jo samasta asiasta aiemmin  :Smile:  Vielä kerran ja lyhyesti, Tikkurilaan tulee sen nykyisen ja tulevan painoarvon huomioon ottaen jo nyt suhteettoman paljon raideliikennettä, ja ex-itä-vantaalaisena väitän että sen kehittäminen väkisin jonkin sortin Vantaan keskustaksi ei kiinnosta juuri ketään muuta kuin paria Vantaan kaupungin byrokraattia, eikä varsinkin länsi-vantaalaisia. Vantaan keskusta on Helsingissä, kuntaliitos tai ei. Lentoaseman junamatkustajista suurin osa on menossa Pasilaan päin, ja tämän takia olisi perusteltua että rata erkaantuisi pääradasta Pasilassa, Malmilla, tms. Radan kierrättäminen pohjoisen kautta on ihan puhdasta kyläpolitikointia joka kasvattaa kustannuksia, ohittaa isot asuinalueet lentoaseman eteläpuolella, ja pidentää matkaa suurimmalle osalle matkustajista.

Selvyyden vuoksi, minusta Kehärata nykyiselläänkin on parempi kuin ei mitään, ja kannatan siksi sen rakentamista. En vaan ymmärrä miksi meidän pitäisi teeskennellä että se on paras mahdollinen ratkaisu.

----------


## Kolli

Olin taas niin kykenemätön...kun te tiedemiehet olette niin ylivertaisia...

Mutta kehäradan vaikutukset näkyvät moninaisesti. Tosiasiassa bussi ei mene kentälle 30min, vaan jopa 35-45min. Matka-aikaa säästyy. Juna on miellyttävämpi ja tuo isomman kapasiteetin. Tämän lisäksi Huopalahdesta muodostuu suora yhteys kentälle. Vaihdot Pasilassa jäävät pois. Vastaavasti lännestä tultaessa voi vaihtaa junaa Huopalahdessa. Aikaa siis säästyy monelta. Lisäksi radalla tuetaan asuntorakentamisen tavoitteita, lentoaseman saavutettavuutta, sen kiinteistökehityshankkeita ja sen lisäksi vähennetään bussiliikennettä. Matka-aika Pasilaan kentältä lyhenee toki, mutta ne synergiaedut, joita saavutetaan esim Vantaalla siitä, kun alueen läpi voi mennä junalla, jäävät saavuttamatta. Lyhyesti sanottuna: kehämäinen rata tuo useiden aluekeskusten välille (ml. lentoasema) vaihdottoman yhteyden.

----------


## Kolli

Jos lentoaseman junamatkustajista suurin osa on menossa Pasilaan päin, miksi rakentaa rata pohjoiseen?
Kyläpolitikointia tai ei, rata on kaupunkien ja valtion hyväksymä ja tukee seudullisia tavoitteita ja parantaa monien ihmisten elämää.

----------


## sebastin

> Ehkä VR voisi perustaa joihinkin kaukojunayhteyksiin erityisiä vaunuja kaukojunien peräpäähän, jotka sitten irtoavat Tikkurilan asemalla ja käyvät kehärata-martinlaaksolenkin Pasilaan paikallisliikenteen seassa, vaunun tyhjentyässä lentokentällä tai viimeistään Aviapoliksessa. Tämä saattaisi olla erinomainen purkka-liima-keino yhdistää kaukojunapalvelu mainioon kehärataan. VR voisi tästä laskuttaa extran, eikä kiireetöntä tai tarpeetonta paaradan yllättävää siirtoa tarvitse tehdä.


VR:n kannattaa selvittää monet kehäradan mahdollisuudet. Järjestelyt Tikkurilassa ei ole ongelma. Tarvittaessa koko Tikkurilan asema voidaan laittaa uusiksi. Ja kehäradan myötä Tikkurilan matkakeskus muuttuukin paljon, kunhan "pastilliksi" nimetty uusi asema valmistuu. 

kuvalinkki




> väitän että sen kehittäminen väkisin jonkin sortin Vantaan keskustaksi ei kiinnosta juuri ketään muuta kuin paria Vantaan kaupungin byrokraattia, eikä varsinkin länsi-vantaalaisia. Vantaan keskusta on Helsingissä, kuntaliitos tai ei. Lentoaseman junamatkustajista suurin osa on menossa Pasilaan päin, ja tämän takia olisi perusteltua että rata erkaantuisi pääradasta Pasilassa, Malmilla, tms. Radan kierrättäminen pohjoisen kautta on ihan puhdasta kyläpolitikointia joka kasvattaa kustannuksia, ohittaa isot asuinalueet lentoaseman eteläpuolella, ja pidentää matkaa suurimmalle osalle matkustajista.


On totta, että länsi-ja itävantaa ovat monessa suhteessa sidoksissa enemmän Helsingin keskustan suuntaan kuin toisiinsa. Kuntahallinto vain on toisinpäin. Kehäradalla kuitenkin saadaan Vantaalle merkittävästi uutta potentiaalia, lisää asuntoja ja työpaikkoja. Olisi melkoista tuhlausta olla hyödyntämättä viereisiä olemassa olevia ratoja. Välimatkat Vantaan kahden keskuksen välillä lyhenevät ja helpottuvat huomattavasti. kehärata on Vantaalle ja valtiolle edullinen.

Metrorata Vantaalla, yhdistyen kiinteästi kehärataan, on myös Vantaan paremman joukkoliikennesaavutettavuuden tae. Vantaanporttiin, Tammistoon ja Aviapolikseen on myös nousemassa merkittävä kaupunginosa. Ja onhan muutaman vuosikymmenen päähän lykätty myös Jokeri III ratikka, jota jossain vaiheessa aloitellaan bussiliikenteellä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Selvyyden vuoksi, minusta Kehärata nykyiselläänkin on parempi kuin ei mitään, ja kannatan siksi sen rakentamista. En vaan ymmärrä miksi meidän pitäisi teeskennellä että se on paras mahdollinen ratkaisu.


Rajatapauksena minäkin sanoisin, että totta kai kehärata sinänsä on parempi kuin nykytilanne. Kysymys on vain hinnasta ja siitä onko se paras vaihtoehto. Selväksi on tullut että hankkeen hyödyt eivät ole missään suhteessa kustannuksiin, kun kerran parempikin vaihtoehto olisi olemassa samassa hintaluokassa ja toisaalta suurin osa nimenomaan kehäradan tuomista hyödyistä saavutettaisiin huomattavasti edullisemmalla pikaraitiotiellä.

Koska pääradan siirto lentoasemalle on paljon hyödyllisempi hanke, mutta se kilpailee samasta rahoituksesta kuin pääradan siirto (jonka sanotaan olevan "ajankohtainen vasta 2050-luvulla"), vastustan ehdottomasti kehärataa.

Jos kehärata saataisiin torpattua, niin sitten ei tarvitsisi odottaa 2050-luvulle että kaukojunat saataisiin lopulta lentoasemalle. Ja jos kehärata rakennetaan, niin sitten ei taatusti rahoja pääratahanketta varten löydykään ennen 2050-lukua, jos silloinkaan.

Vaikka ei-helsinkiläisenä tänne kirjoittelen, en koe että kehäradan korvaaminen pääradan siirrolla + Vantaan pikaraitiotiellä olisi mitenkään pois helsinkiläisiltä tai vantaalaisilta. Elmo Allenin matka-aikaesimerkit valaisevat tilannetta erinomaisesti: kehärata ei hyödyttäisi juuri ketään mutta päärataan verrattuna haittaisi valtaosaa matkustajista. Mitä merkitystä on sillä että juuri Huopalahdesta on vaihdoton yhteys lentoasemalle? Vaikka se olisi kuinka työpaikkakeskittymä, ei se silti ole sellainen megakeskus jonka suorat lentoasemayhteydet ajaisivat noin 3 - 3,5 miljoonan muun suomalaisen suorien lentoasemayhteyksien ohi. Vaihto kun ei ole pelkkä aikakysymys vaan myös edellyttää matkatavaroiden raahaamista junasta toiseen.

Ja Pitäjänmäeltä (joka sentään on oikea työpaikkakeskittymä) lentoasemalle ei ole juuri etua vaihtaa Huopalahdessa kun voisi vaihtaa Pasilassa ja päästä sieltä nopealla yhteydellä suoraan kentälle ilman että tarvitsee pysähdellä Martinlaaksossa, Vantaankoskella jne.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos lentoaseman junamatkustajista suurin osa on menossa Pasilaan päin, miksi rakentaa rata pohjoiseen?
> Kyläpolitikointia tai ei, rata on kaupunkien ja valtion hyväksymä ja tukee seudullisia tavoitteita ja parantaa monien ihmisten elämää.


Ehkä oikeampi tapa ilmaista asia olisi että suurin osa Helsingin seudulle suuntaavista matkustajista on joko menossa Pasilaan päin tai pääsee sitä kautta sujuvasti eteenpäin. Siis paremmin kuin Huopalahden tai Tikkurilan kautta kiertelemällä.

Luonnollisesti lentoasemalta pohjoiseen suuntautuu myös runsaasti liikennettä, varsinkin sitten kun lyhyet kotimaanlennot korvataan junayhteyksillä (mitä ei tapahdu ellei vaihdotonta yhteyttä ole).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Muut kuin A-junat ajavat välin alle 3 minuutissa ja A-junatkin alle 4 minuutissa (koska aikatauluissa on lähtöaika pääteasemalla).


Ajoaikoja suunnassa Pasila - Huopalahti:
A, L, M: 4 minuuttia
E, S, U: 3 minuuttia

Päinvastaisessa suunnassa kaikilla junilla on nyt voimassaolevilla aikatauluilla annettu ajoaikaa 4 minuuttia. E, S ja U toki selviäisivät tuon välin 3:ssakin minuutissa, mutta erinäisistä syistä johtuen tuolle välille on haluttu antaa "extraa". Ilmeisesti usein toistuvien myöhästymisien johdosta?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Selvyyden vuoksi, minusta Kehärata nykyiselläänkin on parempi kuin ei mitään, ja kannatan siksi sen rakentamista. En vaan ymmärrä miksi meidän pitäisi teeskennellä että se on paras mahdollinen ratkaisu.


Kun ottaa huomioon resurssit ja poliittiset realiteetit, ja sen miten hitaasti isommat raideliikennehankket pk-seudulla yleensä ovat edenneet, niin uskallan väittää että kehärata ensiksi rakenettuna enne muita,on paras ratkaisu. Sillä on lisäksi aina ollut vantaalaisten vankkumaton tuki, ihan toista luokkaa kun esim länsimetrolla on ollut Espoossa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hyvä Rainer!!!!!!!!!!


Tähän voin minäkin yhtyä. On miellyttävää lukea viestejä, joissa omat mielipiteet perustellaan ja käsitetään asia kokonaisuuden kannalta.




> Pääradan oikaisu lentokentön kautta palvelisi vain kaukoliikennettä


Ei ainoastaan kaukoliikennettä, vaan myös Helsingin keskustan ja Pasilan yhteyksiä. Koska yhteys olisi oikeasti nopeampi, myös monet vaihdolliset yhteydet paranisivat merkittävästi. Esimerkiksi Itä-Helsingin ja Etelä-Espoon lentokenttäyhteydet ovat tälläkin hetkellä suurimmaksi osaksi vaihdollisia. Jos niistä napataan 20 minuuttia pois, palvelu todella paranee. Voisi sanoa, että kun olet rautatieaseman lentokenttäjunassa, olisit käytännössä jo lentoasemalla. Kehäradalla tällainen ei toteudu.




> ja se yhteensä Martinlaakson radan Kivistöön pidennyksen kanssa maksaisi enemmän kuin kehärata.


Tarkkaa tietoa asiasta ei ole, koska asiaa ei ole selvitetty. Mutta hintaluokka on sama.




> Vantaan poikittaisyhteyksien rakentaminen light-rail ratkaisuna jäisi sellaisessa tilanteessa kokonaan Vantaan vastuulle.


Vantaan light rail -ratkaisut jäävät joka tapauksessa Vantaan vastuulle, ja kehärata ei ratkaise esim. Aviapoliksen yhteyksiä. Ja kuten on sanottu, Vantaa maksaa jo nyt kehäradasta pitkän pennin, joten ei vastuusta voida livetä nytkään.




> Vain siinä tapauksessa voidaan kyseenalaistaa kehärata, jos Vantaa liitetään Helsinkiin, ja Helsingin keskustasta tulee Vantaan keskusta, ja Tikkurilan kehittäminen jätettäisiiin sikseen.


En täysin ymmärrä, miksi näet kehäradan välttämättömänä juuri Tikkurilan kehitykselle.




> Mitä sitten tulee Martinlaakson radan merkitykseen työpaikka-alueena, niin Elmo Allen hiukan vähättelee alueen merkitystä. Nimenomaan Myyrmäellä sekä Pohjois-Haagan Lassilassa on suuria työpaikkoja jotka hyötyvät lentokenttäradasta.


En voi sanoa, että tarkkaan tietäisin alueen merkitystä, mutta kehäradan kanssakin jää lukuisia suuria työpaikkoja ilman suoraa raideyhteyttä lentoasemalle. Kyse on taas kokonaisuudesta: millä hankkeella saatetaan kaikkein eniten työpaikkoja hyvän lentoasemayhteyden piiriin. Onko Myyrmäen ja Pohjois-Haagan työpaikkojen osuus niin merkittävä, että se sallii huonomman yhteyden moniin muihin kohteisiin?

Tässä päästään taas siihen ongelmaan, että vertaileva selvitys asiasta on täysin laiminlyöty.




> Pitäjänmäen työpaikka-aluekaan ei ole kaukana Huopalahden asemalta, sieltä pääse sinne sekä rantaradan A-junilla että Jokeri-bussilla.


Sillä ei ole merkitystä, koska yhteys on joka tapauksessa vaihdollinen. Nopealla junalla Pasilan kautta pääsee aivan yhtä nopeasti ja aivan yhtä monella vaihdolla Pitäjänmäelle.




> Pääradan oikaisulla, joka kulkisi Pasilasta kentälle kokonaan pysähtymättä, ei olisi yhtään työpaikkoja eikä asuntojakaan sen varrella muualla kuin Pasilassa ja Helsingin keskustassa.


Ei olekaan. Sen palvelutaso perustuu siihen, että palvellaan kahta merkittävää keskusta (keskusta ja Pasila) suoraan sekä kaikkia muita vaihtoyhteydellä, jossa vaihdon aiheuttama vaiva kompensoidaan sillä, että yhteys on oikeasti nopea.

Kehärataa yritetään perustella suorilla yhteyksillä, mutta tosiasiassa nämä suorat yhteydet ovat hitaita ja niitä on kokonaisuutta ajatellen kovin vähän. Se on väärä lähestymistapa, kun halutaan palvella seudullisesti oikeasti pistemäistä kohdetta, joka on merkittävän kokoinen. Siksi uskon, että kokonaismatka-aika ja -vastus on pienempi, kun yhteys on kaikille nopea vaihdollinen sen sijaan, että on 20 % hitaita vaihdottomia ja 80 % vielä hitaampia vaihdollisia yhteyksiä. Asian todistaminen tietysti vaatisi liikennemallilaskelmia, joihin en voi kyetä itse. Mutta asia kuuluisikin juuri siihen vertailevaan selvitykseen, jota ei ole tehty.




> Tällä foorumilla kehärataa tuntuvat vastustavan eniten maakuntien kirjoittajat, joille pääradan siirto lentokentän kautta kulkevaksi palvelisi heidän ulkomaanmatkoillaan vähän paremmin kuin kehärata.


Minä en ainakaan helsinkiläisenä kuulu heihin. Asun toki nykyään 50 metrin päässä 615:stä, mutta lentoasemalla en ole käynyt viimeisen vuoden aikana kuin kaksi kertaa ja olisin ilomielin ottanut lähes oven edestäni kulkevan seiskankin ja vaihtanut lentokenttäjunaan Pasilassa. Jos nyt joku epäilee henkilökohtaisia vaikuttimiani siis; pyrin kuitenkin kirjoittamaan kokonaisnäkökulmasta; henkilökohtaiset kokemukseni toki vaikuttavat siihen, miten käytännön tasolla jonkun asian tunnen. 

Mutta puolustan nopeaa yhteyttä, koska siinä mielestäni myös Helsingin seutua palvellaan paremmin sen lisäksi, että saadaan valtakunnallinen lentokenttäyhteys. 




> Mutta kyllä ainakin yhden kerran jaksaa vaihtaa, jos kyyti muuten on nopeaa ja tasaista.


Tätä mieltä olen minäkin. Kehäradan ongelma onkin juuri se, ettei se nopeuta lentokentän nykyisiä vaihdollisia yhteyksiä käytännössä ollenkaan eikä myöskään luo merkittävää määrää uusia suoria yhteyksiä. Ja lisäksi muuttaa aimo kasan nykyisistä suorista yhteyksistä vaihdollisiksi tai vähintään pidentää niiden kävelymatkaa.




> Ruskeasannasta tulee myös tuusulalaisten liityntäasema.


Onko tuossa nyt järkeä? Ruskeasanta on sekä matka-ajan että etäisyyden puolesta kaksi kertaa kauempana kuin Matinkylä, ja länsimetron pahimpana heikkoutenahan pidetään sitä, että nopeat moottoritiebussit katkaistaan metroasemalle. Tuusulan tapauksessa bussiliitynnän haitat olisivat reilusti suuremmat. En näe, että tuusulalaisia voidaan houkutella joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi sillä, että suorat moottoritiebussit katkaistaan hitaan junayhteyden päähän. Liityntä Keravalle saattaisi jopa toimia, koska junayhteys on vain 20 minuuttia ja samalla saadaan bussiyhteys Keravalle muutenkin. Ruskeasanta kun ei voine toimia tuusulalaisten aluekeskuksena.

----------


## sebastin

Mitenköhän tuon laittaisi, ehkä valtio haluaa panostaa pääkaupunkiseutuun ja Vantaaseen kehäradan verran. Kehärata ei ole mistään pois. Olisi silkkaa ylireagointia tehdä merkittävä pääradan uudelleen organisointi nyt.

Ja kuten sanottu, lentoliikennettä supistetaan, koska se kallistuu. Raiteet tulevat uudestaan, eikä tarkoituksenmukaista ole juuri lentoasemat, vaan esimerkiksi Rail Baltica. Mahdollinen kaukojunien rata lentokentän alla on perustelluinta linkittää Rail Balticaan, ja sen aikatauluun. Myöskään Saksan ja Ranskan raideyhteensopiva rail baltica ei liene sula mahdottomuus eikä valtakunnallisesti merkityksetön. Se olisi mobiileille suomalaisille perin eurooppalaista, jos Tampereelta voisi ottaa junan Pariisin sekä kymmeniin muihin eurooppalaisiin kohteisiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitenköhän tuon laittaisi, ehkä valtio haluaa panostaa pääkaupunkiseutuun ja Vantaaseen kehäradan verran. Kehärata ei ole mistään pois. Olisi silkkaa ylireagointia tehdä merkittävä pääradan uudelleen organisointi nyt.


Kehärata on suoraan pois pääradan siirrosta lentoasemalle, joka olisi paljon hyödyllisempi valtakunnallinen hanke.




> Ja kuten sanottu, lentoliikennettä supistetaan, koska se kallistuu. Raiteet tulevat uudestaan, eikä tarkoituksenmukaista ole juuri lentoasemat, vaan esimerkiksi Rail Baltica. Mahdollinen kaukojunien rata lentokentän alla on perustelluinta linkittää Rail Balticaan, ja sen aikatauluun. Myöskään Saksan ja Ranskan raideyhteensopiva rail baltica ei liene sula mahdottomuus eikä valtakunnallisesti merkityksetön. Se olisi mobiileille suomalaisille perin eurooppalaista, jos Tampereelta voisi ottaa junan Pariisin sekä kymmeniin muihin eurooppalaisiin kohteisiin.


Tietenkin lentoasemayhteys hyödyttäisi Tallinnan-tunnelia ja yhteyttä Keski-Eurooppaan päin, sekä päinvastoin. Synergiahyötyä on myös Venäjän suuntaan. Mutta onko tämä mikään syy sanoa, että jätetään sen rakentaminen siksi kun nämä muut hankkeet kunnolla konkretisoituvat?

Mielestäni järkevintä politiikkaa olisi rakentaa valmiita palasia tulevasta kokonaiskonseptista jo nyt eikä jotain tulevan vision kanssa täysin yhteensopimatonta ratkaisua (kehärata).

Ja lentoliikenteen supistukset eivät todellakaan vähennä tarvetta päästä junalla Helsinki-Vantaalle vaan päinvastoin, kun kerran lentäen sinne pääsee huonommin. Koko lentoliikennehän ei ole loppumassa näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa, koska sille ei ole esim. mannerten välisille matkoille olemassa kunnollista substituuttia.

----------


## Kolli

Olen kymmeniä kertoja perustellut omia mielipiteitäni, mutta koska perusteluni ovat vääriä, ne eivät kelpaa. Oletan, että kritiikkisi kohdistuu juuri minuun.
Saman kohtelunhan saavat pari muuta, jotka eivät suostu olemaan mieliksi teille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- minusta Kehärata nykyiselläänkin on parempi kuin ei mitään, ja kannatan siksi sen rakentamista. En vaan ymmärrä miksi meidän pitäisi teeskennellä että se on paras mahdollinen ratkaisu.


Tähän voin yhtyä täysin, enkä varsinaisesti vastustakaan sen rakentamista. Kehäradalla on hyötynsä ja puolensa. Enkä myöskään usko, että se jää enää rakentamatta. Mutta tulevaisuuden parannuksien rakentamista voidaan edistää sillä, että uskallettaisiin yleisesti tunnustaa, että parempiakin vaihtoehtoja olisi ollut jo nyt ja että kaikkia esitettyjä tavoitteita ei sillä saavuteta. Siksi en lähde turuille ja toreille pitämään metakkaa siitä, että kehärata pitäisi jättää rakentamatta. Mutta tällä foorumilla toivonkin, että päästään analyyttiseen keskusteluun ja voidaan keskustella myös toteutuspäätöksen saaneista hankkeista kriittisesti. Jo ihan siitä syystä, että tulevaisuudessa voidaan asioita tehdä paremmin.

----------


## petteri

> Koska pääradan siirto lentoasemalle on paljon hyödyllisempi hanke, mutta se kilpailee samasta rahoituksesta kuin pääradan siirto (jonka sanotaan olevan "ajankohtainen vasta 2050-luvulla"), vastustan ehdottomasti kehärataa.
> 
> Jos kehärata saataisiin torpattua, niin sitten ei tarvitsisi odottaa 2050-luvulle että kaukojunat saataisiin lopulta lentoasemalle. Ja jos kehärata rakennetaan, niin sitten ei taatusti rahoja pääratahanketta varten löydykään ennen 2050-lukua, jos silloinkaan.


Minusta pääradan siirto ja kehärata eivät nykyisessä poliittisessa tilanteessa mitenkään kilpaile keskenään. Kehärata on juuri nyt toteutuskelpoinen hanke, pääradan siirrosta ei ole minkäänlaista suunnitelmaakaan.

Pääradan siirron olisi vaikea kuvitella tapahtuvan ennenkuin 2020-2025, vaikka kehärataa ei rakennettaisikaan ja pistettäisiiin todella hihat heilumaan. Myöskään ratikka Vantaalle ei vaikuta realismilta ennenkuin jokeri ja laajasalon ratikka on valmis ja Helsingin seudulla on näyttöä raitiotien kehittyneemmästä rakennustavasta.

Kehärata on nykytilanteessa parempi kuin ei mitään. Kehärata myös pahentanee pääradan ruuhkia, joka lisää painetta rakentaa pääradalle lisäraiteita, jotka ehkä kulkevat lentoaseman kautta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ajoaikoja suunnassa Pasila - Huopalahti:
> A, L, M: 4 minuuttia
> E, S, U: 3 minuuttia


Täsmennetään vielä, että tarkoitin alun perin A- ja M-junia eli niitä, jotka pysähtyvät Ilmalassa. Ja jos pysähdykseen pääteasemalla on varattu 30 sekuntia, tulee matka-ajaksi juurikin keskimäärin 3 minuuttia (2,5-3,5 min).

Mutta kokonaisuuden kannaltahan tämä on vain hiusten halkomista. Mutta eipä ainakaan voida sanoa siitä, "millaisia faktoja täällä esitetään".

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rajatapauksena minäkin sanoisin, että totta kai kehärata sinänsä on parempi kuin nykytilanne. Kysymys on vain hinnasta ja siitä onko se paras vaihtoehto. Selväksi on tullut että hankkeen hyödyt eivät ole missään suhteessa kustannuksiin, kun kerran parempikin vaihtoehto olisi olemassa samassa hintaluokassa ja toisaalta suurin osa nimenomaan kehäradan tuomista hyödyistä saavutettaisiin huomattavasti edullisemmalla pikaraitiotiellä.


Minä en esim usko, että jos nopea ja laadukas raitiotie päätettäisiin rakentaa Tikkurilan ja Myyrmäen välille, että se tulisi kovin paljon edullisemmaksi kuin kehärata. Tulisi jopa kalliimmaksi yhdistettynä sillä, että Martinlakson rataa olisi kanssa jatkettava uusiin Marja-Vantaan lähiöihin. Mutta ehkä niitä lähiöitä ei koskaan tarvita, jos Matti Vanhanen kerran on sitä mieltä, että paljon onnellisemmin kun radan varsien lähiöissä, elävät ne, jotka asuvat väljillä pientaloalueilla pelleteillä lämmitetyssä talossa ja kulkevat biopolttoaineella tankatulla autolla?




> Vaikka se olisi kuinka työpaikkakeskittymä, ei se silti ole sellainen megakeskus jonka suorat lentoasemayhteydet ajaisivat noin 3 - 3,5 miljoonan muun suomalaisen suorien lentoasemayhteyksien ohi. Vaihto kun ei ole pelkkä aikakysymys vaan myös edellyttää matkatavaroiden raahaamista junasta toiseen.


Miten on oikein matkustajamäärien kanssa? Lentokoneella ulkomaille ei yleensä matkusteta joka päivä. Koko vuodelle jaettuna 3.5 miljoonaa kentälle matkustavaa tekee 10000 matkustajaa päivässä. Kehäradan varrelle/varrelta päivittäistä työmatkaa tekevien potentiaali pelkästään Vantaalla ja Helsingissä on n 20000. Päälle tulevat mahdolliset espoolaiset ja keravalaiset ja järvenpääläiset. Jos kehärataa ei rakenneta, sen varren kohteisiin/kohteista on pakko kulkea autoilla tai bussilla kuten nyt. 

Jos matkustaa lentäen ulkomaille, niin on syytä joka tapauksessa varautua siihen että matkatavaroita joutuu raahaamaan kansainvälisten suurlentokenttien terminaalien sisällä tai niiden välillä, ja tasoeroja löytyy. Jos joutuu vaihtamaan junaa Tikkurilassa, ja asemalle rakennetaan kehäradan rakentamisen yhteydessä liukuportaat raiteiden välillä siirtymisen helpottamiseksi, niin onko siitä koko matkaa ajatellen niin paljon riesaa, että mielummin matkustaa esim omalla autolla Vantaalle, ja pysäköi sen kauas terminaalista, tai lentää kotimaan lennolla Vantaalle, jossa joutuu raahaamaan kassinsa koti-ja ulkomaanterminaalien välillä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä keskustelu kiertää sekin kehää, koska Rainerin kanssa väittelin jo samasta asiasta aiemmin  Vielä kerran ja lyhyesti, Tikkurilaan tulee sen nykyisen ja tulevan painoarvon huomioon ottaen jo nyt suhteettoman paljon raideliikennettä, ja ex-itä-vantaalaisena väitän että sen kehittäminen väkisin jonkin sortin Vantaan keskustaksi ei kiinnosta juuri ketään muuta kuin paria Vantaan kaupungin byrokraattia, eikä varsinkin länsi-vantaalaisia. Vantaan keskusta on Helsingissä, kuntaliitos tai ei.


Kumma juttu, että ex-itävantaalaisena koin Tikkurilan todellisena Vantaan keskuksena, mutta nyt keski-espoolaisena en koe Espoon keskusta minään Espoon keskustana. Tikkurila onkin rakennettu oikean kaupungin näköiseksi, ja sitä mukaa kun Heureka laajenee ja radan itäpuoli entisen väritehtaan alueilla on valmis, niin senkin paranee. Ainoa moka mitä Vantaalla on tehty on ollut Jumbon ja Aviapoliksen rakentaminen kehäkolmosen varteen, kun ne olisi voitu sijoittaa Tikkurilaan. Ehkä jonain päivänä alueet kasvavat kiinni toisiinsa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Täsmennetään vielä, että tarkoitin alun perin A- ja M-junia eli niitä, jotka pysähtyvät Ilmalassa. Ja jos pysähdykseen pääteasemalla on varattu 30 sekuntia, tulee matka-ajaksi juurikin keskimäärin 3 minuuttia (2,5-3,5 min).


Ilmalassa pysähtyvien matka-ajaksi välillä Pasila - Huopalahti ei tule edes keskimäärin 3 minuuttia. Lähemmäksi neljää menee, hiljaisena aikana jäädään ehkä jonkun verran alle. Todettakoon, että olen matkustanut tuota väliä lähes niin kauan kun sähköjunaliikennettä tässä tasavallassa on ajettu (siitä yli 20 vuotta päivittäin) ja asiasta kiinnostuneena aika tehokkaasti kellottanut noita ajoaikoja. Tänään viimeksi.

Hiusten halkomistahan tämä on, mutta kun näitä kirjoituksia käytetään kai jossain määrin lähdeteoksenakin, niin ilmeisesti on paikallaan pyrkiä antamaan asioista niiden mahdollisimman oikea laita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vantaan light rail -ratkaisut jäävät joka tapauksessa Vantaan vastuulle, ja kehärata ei ratkaise esim. Aviapoliksen yhteyksiä. Ja kuten on sanottu, Vantaa maksaa jo nyt kehäradasta pitkän pennin, joten ei vastuusta voida livetä nytkään.


Mä vähän pahoin pelkään että Vantaan kaupungilla ei tule 30 -50 vuoteen olemaan varaa rakentaa mitään merkittävää light-rail rataa omilla rahoillaan. Siksi vantaalaispäättäjät suosivat kehärataa josta valto maksaisi n 70%, ja loisi silti nopean yhteyden idän ja lännen välille kentän ja Aviapoliksen kautta. 




> En täysin ymmärrä, miksi näet kehäradan välttämättömänä juuri Tikkurilan kehitykselle.


Pääradan säilyminen jatkossa Tkkurilan kautta kulkevana, sekä pikajunien pysähtyminen siellä on aika välttämätöntä Tiksin kehitykselle, samoin tietenkin se, että koko Vantaa sälyy itsenäisenä kuntanaan. Mutta jos kuntalaiset pättävätliittyä Helsinkiin,niin sitten kai koko asian voi unohtaa. Mutta sillä alkaa olla kohta kiire. 




> En voi sanoa, että tarkkaan tietäisin alueen merkitystä, mutta kehäradan kanssakin jää lukuisia suuria työpaikkoja ilman suoraa raideyhteyttä lentoasemalle. Kyse on taas kokonaisuudesta: millä hankkeella saatetaan kaikkein eniten työpaikkoja hyvän lentoasemayhteyden piiriin. Onko Myyrmäen ja Pohjois-Haagan työpaikkojen osuus niin merkittävä, että se sallii huonomman yhteyden moniin muihin kohteisiin?
> 
> Sillä ei ole merkitystä, koska yhteys on joka tapauksessa vaihdollinen. Nopealla junalla 
> Pasilan kautta pääsee aivan yhtä nopeasti ja aivan yhtä monella vaihdolla Pitäjänmäelle.


Ei kehärata huononna yhteyksiä muihinkaan kohteisiin verrattuna pääradan oikaisuun Pasilasta. Yhden junanvaihdon päässä ovat Pitäjänmäen lisäksi Leppävaara ja Karamalmi-Kilo. Jos ottaa huomioon myös jokerin sekä muut bussit tai tulevaisuudessa raitiovaunut jotka kulkevat Huopalahden asemalle, niin myös Tali, Munkkiniemi, Pikku-Huopalahti jne. Pääradan varrelta Malmikin saisi suoran junayhteyden kentälle. 




> Mutta puolustan nopeaa yhteyttä, koska siinä mielestäni myös Helsingin seutua palvellaan paremmin sen lisäksi, että saadaan valtakunnallinen lentokenttäyhteys.


Kehärata on myös valtakunnallinen yhteys, koska sen kyytiin pääsee muualta Suomesta tulevilla kaukojunilla. 




> Tätä mieltä olen minäkin. Kehäradan ongelma onkin juuri se, ettei se nopeuta lentokentän nykyisiä vaihdollisia yhteyksiä käytännössä ollenkaan eikä myöskään luo merkittävää määrää uusia suoria yhteyksiä. Ja lisäksi muuttaa aimo kasan nykyisistä suorista yhteyksistä vaihdollisiksi tai vähintään pidentää niiden kävelymatkaa.


Uudet suorat yhteydet se luo nimenomaan idän ja lännen eri kohteiden välille. Esim Malmilta Martinlaksoon tai kuten esimerkkini jo kertoi Tikkurilan ja Myyrmäen välille. Se tarjoaa toki vaihdollisen vaihtoehdon esim Espoon keskuksesta lentokentälle nykyisen suoran bussin sijaan, mutta paljon täsmällisemmin ja tiheämmin kulkevan yhteyden kuin nykyisin kerran tunnissa kulkeva bussi. Espoon keskuksen lähellä asuvana, jos olisi meno kentälle pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan, niin käyttäisin junaa, jos sellainen olisi. Nyt käyttäisin taksia tai omaa autoa, koska bussin aikatauluun ei voi luottaa.




> Onko tuossa nyt järkeä? Ruskeasanta on sekä matka-ajan että etäisyyden puolesta kaksi kertaa kauempana kuin Matinkylä, ja länsimetron pahimpana heikkoutenahan pidetään sitä, että nopeat moottoritiebussit katkaistaan metroasemalle. Tuusulan tapauksessa bussiliitynnän haitat olisivat reilusti suuremmat. En näe, että tuusulalaisia voidaan houkutella joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi sillä, että suorat moottoritiebussit katkaistaan hitaan junayhteyden päähän. Liityntä Keravalle saattaisi jopa toimia, koska junayhteys on vain 20 minuuttia ja samalla saadaan bussiyhteys Keravalle muutenkin. Ruskeasanta kun ei voine toimia tuusulalaisten aluekeskuksena.


Tarkoitin sitä, että tuusulalaiset autoilijat voivat jättää autonsa parkkiin Ruskeasantaan, koska sinne on kuulemma suunnitteilla iso liityntäparkkipaikka. En usko siihen että vaihdollinen bussi+juna yhteys houkuttaisi kovin montaa enemmän kuin nykyinen suora bussi, ellei matka ole juuri radan varteen, mutta vannoutuneita autoilijoita jotka haluavat säästää bensaa kun ei tarvitse aja Helsinkiin asti, kyllä varmasti, ja heitä riittää.Samanlainen liityntäpysäköintipaikka tullaan rakentamaan Keimolan?  asemalle hämeenlinnanväylän varten.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Kumma juttu, että ex-itävantaalaisena koin Tikkurilan todellisena Vantaan keskuksena, mutta nyt keski-espoolaisena en koe Espoon keskusta minään Espoon keskustana. Tikkurila onkin rakennettu oikean kaupungin näköiseksi, ja sitä mukaa kun Heureka laajenee ja radan itäpuoli entisen väritehtaan alueilla on valmis, niin senkin paranee. Ainoa moka mitä Vantaalla on tehty on ollut Jumbon ja Aviapoliksen rakentaminen kehäkolmosen varteen, kun ne olisi voitu sijoittaa Tikkurilaan. Ehkä jonain päivänä alueet kasvavat kiinni toisiinsa.


Toiset tykkää äidistä ja toiset tyttärestä. Minusta Tikkurila on lähinnä yksi iso parkkipaikka jossa on onnistettu yhdistämään kerrostalot, yksi valtakunnan parhaiten palvelluista asemista ja omakotitaloalueen väestötiheys. Itäpuolesta on tulossa parempi, mutta sen länsipuolen korjaaminen on hyvin vaikeaa ilman dynamiittia, kuten kävelykeskustan suunnittelukilpailu osoitti.

Ja Aviapoliksessa ei ole mitään muuta hyvää kuin että sinne tulee juna. Onko tällaiset kehätienvarrren toimistotornit joissa tuulii vinkuu iltaisin tyhjillä plazoilla parasta mihin Vantaan kaupunginsuunnittelu pystyy? Jos siitä on tarkoitus tulla seudullinen työpaikkakeskittymä, niin mistä muualta kuin Vantaan ratojen varresta sinne pääsee jossain säädyllisessä ajassa julkisilla? Jos nuo työntekijämäärät toteutuvat (en usko, mutta kuitenkin) ja niistä suurin osa tulee kuitenkin autolla, niin riittääkö kaksitoista kaistaa Kehä kolmoselle?

----------


## Murzu

> Ajoaikoja suunnassa Pasila - Huopalahti:
> Päinvastaisessa suunnassa kaikilla junilla on nyt voimassaolevilla aikatauluilla annettu ajoaikaa 4 minuuttia. E, S ja U toki selviäisivät tuon välin 3:ssakin minuutissa, mutta erinäisistä syistä johtuen tuolle välille on haluttu antaa "extraa". Ilmeisesti usein toistuvien myöhästymisien johdosta?


Ennen Huopalahti-Pasila väli oli U/E/S-junilla 3min, ja Koivuhovi-Kauniainan väli3min. Nykyään Koivuhovi-Kauniainen väli on 2min, ja Huopalahti-Pasila väli 4min. Eli tuo minuutin pelivara on siirretty lähemmäs Helsinkiä vain. Syynä ilmeisesti se, että kyseiset junat jäävät yleensä myöhään vasta Leppävaarassa (matkustajaruuhkan takia), ja pelivaraa tarvitaan vasta Leppävaaran jälkeen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ilmalassa pysähtyvien matka-ajaksi välillä Pasila - Huopalahti ei tule edes keskimäärin 3 minuuttia.


Eiei, mutta jos 50 % matkustajista käyttää Ilmalassa pysähtyvää yhteyttä ja sillä menee 3,5 minuuttia, ja lopuilla 2,5 minuuttia, menee matkaan keskimäärin 3 minuuttia. Kunhan nyt halusin perustella tuota 3 minuutin matka-aikaani, mutta minulle kelpaa 4 minuuttiakin.

----------


## Murzu

> Ehkä VR voisi perustaa joihinkin kaukojunayhteyksiin erityisiä vaunuja kaukojunien peräpäähän, jotka sitten irtoavat Tikkurilan asemalla ja käyvät kehärata-martinlaaksolenkin Pasilaan paikallisliikenteen seassa, vaunun tyhjentyässä lentokentällä tai viimeistään Aviapoliksessa. Tämä saattaisi olla erinomainen purkka-liima-keino yhdistää kaukojunapalvelu mainioon kehärataan. VR voisi tästä laskuttaa extran, eikä kiireetöntä tai tarpeetonta paaradan yllättävää siirtoa tarvitse tehdä.


Täytyy muistaa, että vaunut tarvitsevat veturin ja junamiehistön yleensä, itsestään ne eivät osaa kuljeksia lentoasemalle. Kuvitellaan kuinka Tikkurilassa vaunumies tulisi katkaisemaan junan peräpään vaunut erilleen, veturi ajelisi Hiekkaharjusta päin junaan kiinni, vaunumies kytkisi vaunut kiinni, ja aloitettaisiin jarrujen tarkistus protokolla, koko hässäkkä vähintään noin 8 min. Veturin JKV:n lataus veisi päänvaihtoineen noin 4 min. Seisonta Tikkurilassa siis minimissään 12min, ennen kuin juna pääsisi matkaan, jos kaikki menisi nappiin, ja kukaan ei ottaisi yhtään turhaa askelta tai tekisi yhtään väärää napin painallusta. Eli pelivaran kanssa varmaankin noin 15min, ettei aina oltaisi myöhässä. Tässä ajassa matkustaja olisi jo ollut tovin lentoasemalla, jos olisi vaihtanut IM-junaan. Että se siitä purkasta ja liimasta. :Wink: 

Ja sitten vielä se, että junia lähtisi samalta raiteelta 2:een eri suuntaan, aina löytyy henkilö joka astuu väärään vaunuun, ja löytää itsensä lentokentältä, vaikka halusi Helsinkiin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ennen Huopalahti-Pasila väli oli U/E/S-junilla 3min, ja Koivuhovi-Kauniainan väli3min. Nykyään Koivuhovi-Kauniainen väli on 2min, ja Huopalahti-Pasila väli 4min. Eli tuo minuutin pelivara on siirretty lähemmäs Helsinkiä vain. Syynä ilmeisesti se, että kyseiset junat jäävät yleensä myöhään vasta Leppävaarassa (matkustajaruuhkan takia), ja pelivaraa tarvitaan vasta Leppävaaran jälkeen.


Täsmälleen näin minäkin olen asian tulkinnut.

Vielä jatkan - aika lailla keventävässä hengessä - tuota pähkäilyä Elmon kanssa. Meneeköhän Pasilan ja Huopalahden väliä matkaavista 50% / 50%  junaryhmillä A/M vs. E/S/U. Nimittäin esimerkiksi työmatkaliikenteen aikana Ilmalassa pysähtyvien A/M -junien tarjonta on 12 lähtöä tunnissa ja "nopeiden" E/S/U-junien vain neljä (aamuruuhkassa joissakin tilanteissa viisi). Elmolle kuitenkin kiitokset hyvistä perusteluista!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Meneeköhän Pasilan ja Huopalahden väliä matkaavista 50% / 50%  junaryhmillä A/M vs. E/S/U.


Ei varmaankaan, mutta yksinkertaistin vähän siellä missä en uskonut tarkkuuden kärsivän. Vastapainoksi käytin oletusta, että vaihdossa kävelyaika on 3 minuuttia ja odottelu 3 minuuttia. Mutta 17 junalla tunnissa vaihtoaikahan on vähemmän kuin 3 minuttia. Eikä kiireisellä Pasilassa välttämättä mene kuin 2 minuuttia vaihtaa laituria.

----------


## sebastin

> Täytyy muistaa, että vaunut tarvitsevat veturin ja junamiehistön yleensä, itsestään ne eivät osaa kuljeksia lentoasemalle. Kuvitellaan kuinka Tikkurilassa vaunumies tulisi katkaisemaan junan peräpään vaunut erilleen, veturi ajelisi Hiekkaharjusta päin junaan kiinni, vaunumies kytkisi vaunut kiinni, ja aloitettaisiin jarrujen tarkistus protokolla, koko hässäkkä vähintään noin 8 min. Veturin JKV:n lataus veisi päänvaihtoineen noin 4 min. Seisonta Tikkurilassa siis minimissään 12min, ennen kuin juna pääsisi matkaan, jos kaikki menisi nappiin, ja kukaan ei ottaisi yhtään turhaa askelta tai tekisi yhtään väärää napin painallusta. Eli pelivaran kanssa varmaankin noin 15min, ettei aina oltaisi myöhässä. Tässä ajassa matkustaja olisi jo ollut tovin lentoasemalla, jos olisi vaihtanut IM-junaan. Että se siitä purkasta ja liimasta.


Tällaiset järjestelyt ovat kuitenkin tavallisia monissa maissa. Usein junat seisovat ja vaihtavat suuntia, lentokentänkin ollessa kyseessä. No oli miten oli.

Kehärata on tarpeellinen hanke. koko pääkaupunkiseutu tarvitsee rutkasti lisää raiteita.

kuvalinkki

----------


## Kolli

Päivän paras uutinen:

http://www.taloforum.fi/viewtopic.php?p=20633#p20633

Mustaa valkoisella. Vai pitäisikö sanoa valkoista sinisellä..?? :Biggrin:

----------


## Kolli

http://www.taloussanomat.fi/liikenne.../200822361/139

Kehärata pääsee toden totta alkuu ensi vuonna ja saa kunnon potin:
http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...221;1812;76480

----------


## Antero Alku

> http://www.taloussanomat.fi/liikenne.../200822361/139
> 
> Kehärata pääsee toden totta alkuu ensi vuonna ja saa kunnon potin:
> http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...221;1812;76480


Mutta ei budjettipäätös muuta hankkeen tarkoituksenmukaisuutta miksikään.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Ei tietenkään, se on edelleen tarkoituksenmukainen.

----------


## jawahl

Hyvä asiahan tuo Kehäradan toteutus on. Täytyy olla vilpittömästi iloinen vantaalaisten puolesta. 

Silti täytyy vielä todeta, että suorempi nopea yhteys Pasilasta, sekä toisaalta Pohjoisesta pää- ja Kouvolan radalta kohti kenttää olisi palvellut merkittävästi isompaa käyttäjäryhmää. Se olisi myös tuonut julksen raideliikenteen käytön useamman ulottuville. 

No, pääseehän Tikkurilasta vaihtaen sitten kentälle, mutta juuri se vaihto on iso epämukavuustekijä ja hidaste. Yllättävän monelle jopa este julkisen vaihtoehdon valinnalle. 
Myös Helsingistä tulevat olisivat käsittääkseeni mieluummin ajaneet suoraan kentälle, kuin kierrelleet Tikkurilan tai Martinlaakson kautta.

----------


## Kolli

Kehäradan tiejärjestelyt etenevät:
http://www.tiehallinto.fi/servlet/pa...&julkaisu=8873

----------


## Kolli

http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...ent1502352019D




> Keimola-Kehä-suunnitelmalla kohti kehärataa
> 17.09.2008
> 
> 
> Tiehallinto on saanut valmiiksi Keimolan ja Kehä kolmosen tiesuunnitelmat. Hämeenlinnan väylän parantaminen on samalla valmistautumista kehäradan rakentamiseen.
> 
> Tiehallinnon tiesuunnitelma esittää Kivistön eritasoliittymän kohentamista ja Keimolanportin eritasoliittymän rakentamista Kivistön pohjoispuolelle.
> 
> Tiepiirin tarkoitus on parantaa samanaikaisesti myös Hämeenlinnanväylää sivuavaa tie- ja katuverkkoa.
> ...


Hyvä, hyvä.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyvä, hyvä....


Mutta VR Oy haluaisi pääradan lentokentälle. Eli onhan se hyvä kun teitä tehdään lisää ja motaria parannetaan!

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Missä vaiheessa tämä täällä lähes kaikkien parjaama VR Oy on tällaista todennut? Tiejärjestelyt liittyvät Keimolan uuteen asuinalueeseen ja siihen, että jo pelastussyistä radan varressa täytyy mennä tie (Tikkurilantien jatke).

Jos olet lukenut suunnitelmat, tiedät, että motaria ei levennetä. Kyse on eritasoliittymistä, joita rakennetaan / parannetaan. Siellähän voi sitten ajaa sähköautolla puutarhakaupunkiinkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Missä vaiheessa tämä täällä lähes kaikkien parjaama VR Oy on tällaista todennut?


Valtioneuvoston järjestämässä Kestävän liikenteen ratkaisuseminaarissa eilen 17.9.08.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Kehäradan sivut on päivitetty 16.9.2008
Radasta on myös uusi esite. Sivuilla on myös tietoa ajankohtaisesta suunnittelusta.

http://www.keharata.net/Keharata_esite_260808.pdf

ja 29.8.2008  raporttiluonnos
http://www.keharata.net/Keharata_raportti_290808.pdf


Hyvältä näyttää!! :Biggrin:

----------


## kuukanko

> ja 29.8.2008  raporttiluonnos


Sieltä selviää, että Tikkurilan kautta matka-aika Helsingistä lentoasemalle olisi 27 min ja Myyrmäen kautta 33 min.

Helsinki - Tikkurila välillä on säästetty matka-aikaa 2 min ja Helsinki - Vantaankoski välillä 1 min siirtymällä metromaiseen liikennöintiin, jossa junat lähtevät joiltain asemilta heti matkustajien poistumisen ja sisäänmenon jälkeen.

----------


## Samppa

> Sieltä selviää, että Tikkurilan kautta matka-aika Helsingistä lentoasemalle olisi 27 min ja Myyrmäen kautta 33 min.
> 
> Helsinki - Tikkurila välillä on säästetty matka-aikaa 2 min ja Helsinki - Vantaankoski välillä 1 min siirtymällä metromaiseen liikennöintiin, jossa junat lähtevät joiltain asemilta heti matkustajien poistumisen ja sisäänmenon jälkeen.


Kyllä Helsingin metrossa oli ainakin aiemmin asemilla kuljettajaa varten isot kellot, joista kuljettajien piti seurata sekuntiviisaria etteivät lähde liikkeelle etuajassa vaikkei ovissa matkustajia kulkenutkaan.

----------


## Max

Huomasitteko muuten raitiovaunuja Aviapoliksen asemalla?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Huomasitteko muuten raitiovaunuja Aviapoliksen asemalla?


Kyllä. Taitaa olla niin, että tällaiset metromaiset yhteydet tarvitsevat paljon liityntäliikennettä, jotta niiden toteuttaminen olisi kannattavaa. Positiivista on, että Aviapoliksen aseman seutu kuvissa muistuttaa Ruoholahden aseman edustaa raitiovaunuineen. Negatiivista taas on raportin sivulla 22 kuva 20 Ruskeasannan jättimäisestä bussiasemasta. Että kyllä vähentää "bussirallia", joo... Miksi ihmeessä muutaman minuutin säästöön pitää upottaa satoja miljoonia, jos kerran tilanne ei muutu muuten mitenkään?

----------


## Kolli

Kehärata sivua päivitetty 22.9.2008 ja taas hyviä uutisia, nyt alkaa näkyä jo huomioliivimiehiä metsässä ja voi vähän sahakin soida...  :Wink: 

http://www.keharata.net/tiedote_maastotyot.pdf

----------


## Murzu

Entä Jumbo. Voitaisiinko tehdä gondolihissi -tyyppinen ratkaisu Aviapoliksesta Jumboon. Matkakortilla vain portista sisään, ja gondoliin 5:ksi minuutiksi istumaan. Varmasti halvempi menetelmä, kuin jokin ratikkalinja. Lisäksi "jatkuva vuoroväli", ei odottamista siis. Gondoliin voisi mahtua kerrallaan esim 6-8 henkilöä, 10 sekunnin "vuorovälillä". Ihmiskuljettimistahan on ollut jo ideoita, mutta ne muistuttavat lähinnä surrealistisia älykkäitä automaattimopoja. Gondolihissihän on jo käytössä oleva (Levi, Ylläs) toimiva kuljetinratkaisu, miksei siis kopioitaisi mallia sieltä. Gondolit vetävät melko hyvin väkeä, ja pitkäkin jono hupenee äkkiä, varsinkin kun ei ole suksia mukana hidastamassa. Ja tuskin hiihtokeskusmaisia sesonkijonoja pääsisi muodostumaankaan, ainakaan kovin usein. Lisäksi gondolit ovat melko varmatoimisia, eivätkä sido hirveästi henkilökuntaa muutenkaan. 

Gondoliasema voisi olla maan alla, Aviapoliksen välittömässä läheisyydessä. Sieltä se nousisi maan pinnalla, ja kulkisi pylväiden varassa kehäIII:n ylitse, laskeutuen Jumbon viereen gondoliasemalle. Näin esim Länsi-Vantaalta sekä Tikkurilan suunnalta pääsisi vaivattomasti junalla ja gondolilla ostoksille Jumboon. Paljon nopeammin, mitä bussilla tai muulla kulkuneuvolla.

----------


## Max

> Sieltä selviää, että Tikkurilan kautta matka-aika Helsingistä lentoasemalle olisi 27 min ja Myyrmäen kautta 33 min.
> 
> Helsinki - Tikkurila välillä on säästetty matka-aikaa 2 min.


No vähän ihmettelinkin, kun nykyisin I-juna ajaa Tikkurilaan 21 min ja N Hiekkaharjuun kaiketikin 24 min - lentokentälle on siitä vielä aikamoinen matka ja kaksi asemaakin pitäisi ehtiä välissä hoitelemaan...

Eniten tyhjää aikaa lienee Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä, missä tuo 5 min 3 km matkalle on usein aivan liikaa.

----------


## hylje

> No vähän ihmettelinkin, kun nykyisin I-juna ajaa Tikkurilaan 21 min ja N Hiekkaharjuun kaiketikin 24 min - lentokentälle on siitä vielä aikamoinen matka ja kaksi asemaakin pitäisi ehtiä välissä hoitelemaan...
> 
> Eniten tyhjää aikaa lienee Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä, missä tuo 5 min 3 km matkalle on usein aivan liikaa.


Kehäradan liikenne tullaan näillänäkymin hoitamaan YTV:n uudella FLIRT-kalustolla, joka on nykyistä VR:n kalustoa ärhäkämpi kiihtymään (n. 1.2 m/s² huipussaan, käytännössä korkeintaan 1.0m/s² laajemmalla alueella; Sm1/2/4 kiihtyvyysarvoja ei näyttäisi olevan yleisesti saatavilla). Uuden liikennöitsijän myötä myös aikataulujen tarkentaminen kymmeneen sekunttiin voisi tulla kyseeseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Uuden liikennöitsijän myötä myös aikataulujen tarkentaminen kymmeneen sekunttiin voisi tulla kyseeseen.


Johan se tuossa Kuukankorven viestissä mainittiin, että nopeutus on seurausta ns. metromaiseen liikennöintiin siirryttäessä. Ilman liikennöitsijän (VR:n) vaihtumista.

----------


## hylje

> Johan se tuossa Kuukankorven viestissä mainittiin, että nopeutus on seurausta ns. metromaiseen liikennöintiin siirryttäessä. Ilman liikennöitsijän (VR:n) vaihtumista.


Mitä? Liikennöitsijähän tulee olemaan Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy, joka ei ole VR (vaikka VR onkin merkittävä osakas).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Liikennöitsijähän tulee olemaan Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy, joka ei ole VR (vaikka VR onkin merkittävä osakas).


Väärin. Junakalusto Oy ainoastaan omistaa kaluston ja vuokraa sen liikennöitsijälle, joka on edelleenkin lain mukaan VR-konsernin rautateiden henkilöliikennettä harjoittava tytäryhtiö. Liikenteen taas tilaa YTV.

----------


## hylje

> Väärin. Junakalusto Oy ainoastaan omistaa kaluston ja vuokraa sen liikennöitsijälle, joka on edelleenkin lain mukaan VR-konsernin rautateiden henkilöliikennettä harjoittava tytäryhtiö. Liikenteen taas tilaa YTV.


Näin se siis on. Mukavan monimutkaista tämä lainsäädäntö.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kehäradan liikenne tullaan näillänäkymin hoitamaan YTV:n uudella FLIRT-kalustolla, joka on nykyistä VR:n kalustoa ärhäkämpi kiihtymään (n. 1.2 m/s² huipussaan, käytännössä korkeintaan 1.0m/s² laajemmalla alueella; Sm1/2/4 kiihtyvyysarvoja ei näyttäisi olevan yleisesti saatavilla).


Flirtien kiihtyvyys ei tule poikkeamaan nykyisestä kalustosta, eikä muutaman prosentin erolla edes olisi käytännön merkitystäkään. Kaikella joukkoliikennekalustolla maksimikiihtyvyys on enintään 1,21,3 m/s2, jota ei voi ylittää seisovien matkustajien kanssa. Tämä kiihtyvyys saavutetaan kuitenkin vain tiettyyn nopeuteen asti, minkä jälkeen kiihtyvyys alkaa laskea.

Käytännön maksiminopeudet taas rajoittuvat asemävälien pituuksista luokkaan 100120 km/h. Näihin nopeuksiin Flirtin kiihtyvyys on noin 0,8 m/s2 käytännön arvona aikataulusuunnitteluun. Lähteenä Stadlerin edustaja.

Antero

----------


## Murzu

> Käytännön maksiminopeudet taas rajoittuvat asemävälien pituuksista luokkaan 100120 km/h. Näihin nopeuksiin Flirtin kiihtyvyys on noin 0,8 m/s2 käytännön arvona aikataulusuunnitteluun. Lähteenä Stadlerin edustaja.


On totta, että uudella kehäradalla asemavälit ovat sen verran pitkiä, että 120 km/h voidaan saavuttaa. Mutta M- ja I- osuuksilla, asemavälit ovat varsin lyhyitä. Nykyään M- ja I-junat käyttävät asemavälillä max 80 km/h huippunopeutta, riippuen asemavälistä. Eniten hyötyä on siis kiihtyvyydestä, eli siitä kuinka äkkiä 80 km/h saavutetaan.

On ironista, että esim martinlaakson rataa aikanaan suunniteltaessa, sitä ei voitu laittaa aivan parhaimpaa reittiä kulkemaan, kaarresäteiden takia, jotka ovat mitoitettu 120 km/h. Kuitenkin rataa ajetaan maksimissaan 80 km/h, kovempaa kun ei ole järkevää ajaa, lyhyiden asemavälien takia. Mistähän rata olisikaan saatu pujotettua, 80km/h:lle mitoitettuna...

----------


## hylje

> Flirtien kiihtyvyys ei tule poikkeamaan nykyisestä kalustosta, eikä muutaman prosentin erolla edes olisi käytännön merkitystäkään. Kaikella joukkoliikennekalustolla maksimikiihtyvyys on enintään 1,21,3 m/s2, jota ei voi ylittää seisovien matkustajien kanssa. Tämä kiihtyvyys saavutetaan kuitenkin vain tiettyyn nopeuteen asti, minkä jälkeen kiihtyvyys alkaa laskea.
> 
> Käytännön maksiminopeudet taas rajoittuvat asemävälien pituuksista luokkaan 100120 km/h. Näihin nopeuksiin Flirtin kiihtyvyys on noin 0,8 m/s2 käytännön arvona aikataulusuunnitteluun. Lähteenä Stadlerin edustaja.


Sen siitä saa kun odottaa jonkinmoista edistystä. Suuremmalla kiihtyvyydellä todella tarkoitin jatkuvaa kiihtyvyyttä: optimikiihtyvyys olisi mahdollista pitää yllä lähes tavoitenopeuteen asti.

----------


## petteri

> Sen siitä saa kun odottaa jonkinmoista edistystä. Suuremmalla kiihtyvyydellä todella tarkoitin jatkuvaa kiihtyvyyttä: optimikiihtyvyys olisi mahdollista pitää yllä lähes tavoitenopeuteen asti.


Sm1:n teho on 860kW ja paino 94t, 9,1 kW/t.
Sm4:n teho on 1200 kW ja paino 114t, 10,5 kW/t.

Flirtin teho on 2000 kW ja paino 180t, 11,1 kW/t.

Pientä teholisää.

----------


## tlajunen

> Nykyään M- ja I-junat käyttävät asemavälillä max 80 km/h huippunopeutta, riippuen asemavälistä.


Kylläpä ehtii lujempaakin joillain väleillä rykäistä vauhtia  :Smile: 

-tl

----------


## Jussi

> On ironista, että esim martinlaakson rataa aikanaan suunniteltaessa, sitä ei voitu laittaa aivan parhaimpaa reittiä kulkemaan, kaarresäteiden takia, jotka ovat mitoitettu 120 km/h. Kuitenkin rataa ajetaan maksimissaan 80 km/h, kovempaa kun ei ole järkevää ajaa, lyhyiden asemavälien takia. Mistähän rata olisikaan saatu pujotettua, 80km/h:lle mitoitettuna...


Jos sm4:sten nopeusnäyttöihin on luottamista, niin kyllä siellä suurempaakin nopeutta käytetään. Ainakin kerran olen Malminkartano-Myyrmäki -välillä nähnyt lukeman 89km/h.

----------


## Murzu

> Jos sm4:sten nopeusnäyttöihin on luottamista, niin kyllä siellä suurempaakin nopeutta käytetään. Ainakin kerran olen Malminkartano-Myyrmäki -välillä nähnyt lukeman 89km/h.


Joo, mutta mitoitusnopeutena on käytetty useimmilla asemaväleillä 60-80 km/h. Junillahan ei ole tarkoitus ajaa tappiin saakka täysiä ja sitten paniikkijarruttaa, tosin voihan joku niinkin tehdä.

----------


## SlaverioT

Uudesta Veturimies lehdestä (3/2008) sivulta 20 löytyy ohjeellisia nopeuksia N-junille. Yli 100km/h nopeuksia on järkevää tuon mukaan käyttää vain Korso-Savio välillä.

----------


## Jykke

Hesarista luettua: Kaukojunaliikenteelle pohditaan oikorataa lentoaseman alitse.

Hieno juttu että tätä hanketta aletaan tosissaan tutkimaan myös. Se olisi enemmän kuin hyvä juttu, jos Tampereelta pääsisi suoraan junalla Helsinki-Vantaalle jo ensi vuosikymmenellä.

----------


## Kolli

Itsekin ilahduin jutusta, mutta kun tietää mikä on valtion rahatilanne, en jaksa ikävä kyllä uskoa sitä. Kuvio on aina sama: HS kertoo kissankokoisin kirjaimin runsaalla (ja hyvällä!) grafiikalla varustetussa jutussa, kuinka sitä ja tätä suunnitellaan. Sitten ei kuitenkaan tapahdu mitään. Muistaakseni Ratikka2015-suunnitelmastakin tehtiin valtava juttu joskus.

Kun länsimetro ja kehärata on saatu selväksi, pidän todennäköisimpänä, että itämetro ja Eskara vievät rahat aika tehokkaasti, puhumatta ollenkaan Laajasalon ja Jätkäsaaren investoinneista.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Eniten tyhjää aikaa lienee Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä, missä tuo 5 min 3 km matkalle on usein aivan liikaa.


Sitä kutsutaan varautumiseksi poikkeustilanteeseen. Kuinka usein on juna lähtenyt 1-2 minuuttia myöhässä Helsingistä muusta liikenteestä johtuen, mutta jatkanut Pasilasta aikataulun mukaisesti eteenpäin? Mielestäni tuo on järkevää aikataulutusta, vaikka toki ajallaan kulkeva juna sitten voikin ajaa välin tuollaista 50-60km/h vauhtia ja pysyy aikataulussa. Myöhässä kulkenut lisää nopeuden heti Linnunlaulun sillan alituksen jälkeen 80 km/h nopeuteen ja aloittaa ajan takaa-ajon.

----------


## petteri

Miksiköhän lentoaseman kaukoliikenneasema on Hesarissa esitetyssä suunnitelmassa viinikkalassa eikä nykyisen terminaalialueen alla?

----------


## teme

> Miksiköhän lentoaseman kaukoliikenneasema on Hesarissa esitetyssä suunnitelmassa viinikkalassa eikä nykyisen terminaalialueen alla?


Ihmettelin samaa. Olisikohan kyse siitä, että lentoaseman pohjoispuolen pelloilla voitaisiin vetä rataa ihan pinnassa? Kun tuota karttaa tihrustaa, niin tulee itseasiassa mieleen että tunnelista voitaisiin nousta pinnalle jo Kehä III kohdalla, tehdä asema Viinikkalan tunneliaseman päälle, ja kiertää kiitorata pienellä mutkalla itään päin?

----------


## Kolli

Aiemmin jo tässä ketjussa on tullut esiin, että kyse on Finavian jättiterminaalihankkeesta. Paikka on sopivan iso (Kiitoteiden I ja III) väli ja siksi pikajuna halutaan sinne, koska lentoliikenteen painopiste siirtyy vähitelleen sinne. 
Finnair siirtää jo nyt pois toimintojaan nykyiseltä tekniseltä alueelta ja jo nyt rakenteilla olevan terminaalin takia jouduttiin purkamaan useita teknisen alueen rakennuksia ja jopa yksi pieni lentokonehangaari.

Nykyisen terminaalin ongelma on sen muoto, ei koko. Rakennus on liian kapea verrattuna moderneihin terminaaleihin ja siksi uusien toimintojen, kuten matkatavakäsittelyjärjestelmien uusiminen on tolkuttoman kallista. Uusi "matkatavaratuubi" maksaa kymmeniä miljoonia ja porataan peruskallioon, kun muualla ei ole tilaa. Terminaalin pidentäminen ei loputtomasti onnistu ja kävelymatkat kasvavat tulevaisuudessa kohtuuttomiksi.

Tämän takia Finavia todennäköisesti toteuttaa uuden jättiterminaalin kiitoteiden väliin ja Suomen ilmailu siirtyy uudelle aikakaudelle.

Edit: Nouseminen pinnalle kehän kohdalla ei ole mahdollista maankäytöllisistä syistä. Alueella on jo nyt paljon rakentamista ja sitä tulee lisää. Parempi pitää rata tuubissa.

----------


## petteri

> Aiemmin jo tässä ketjussa on tullut esiin, että kyse on Finavian jättiterminaalihankkeesta. Paikka on sopivan iso (Kiitoteiden I ja III) väli ja siksi pikajuna halutaan sinne, koska lentoliikenteen painopiste siirtyy vähitelleen sinne.


Nykyisellä terminaalialueella on tilaa noin 18-20 miljoonan matkustajan terminaaleille. Nykyään Helsinki-Vantaalla on noin 13 miljoonaa matkustajaa.

Kahden samansuuntaisen kiitoradan lentokenttä alkaa ruuhka-aikoina mennä hyvä gatewaykenttä mielessä tukkoon 25-30 miljoonan matkustajan kohdalla, vaikka maailmalla onkin tuosta suunnilleen tuplamatkustajamäärän kahden kiitoradan kenttiä.

Jos Helsinki - Vantaalle ei rakenneta neljättä kiitorataa kolmannen kiitoradan länsipuolelle, on vähän vaikeaa kuvitella, että Viinikkalan terminaalista tulee jätti. En ole  nähnyt lehtitietoja, että neljäs kiitosrata olisi suunnitelmissa, vaan vaikuttaa siltä, että Helsinki - Vantaan kiitoratokapasiteettia lisättäsiin olisi Helsinki-Backas lentoasemalla jos tarpeen.

----------


## Kolli

Se on varmasti totta, sillä käynnissä oleva laajennus antaa 16milj kapasiteetin.
Ongelma ei olekaan se virallinen "kapasiteetti", vaan liikenteen sujuvuus. Aiemminkin on todettu, että 1-2 laajarunkokonetta ruuhkauttaa kentän jo aika pahasti, jos muutakin liikennettä on. Terminaali on aivan täynnä. Ongelma on kentän pienimittakaavaisuus ja ahtaus, vaikka matemaattinen kapasiteetti onkin kohtalainen. Tällä yritän sanoa, että jos nyt, 2008, suunniteltaisiin 13 miljoonan matkustajan terminaali, se palvelisi paljon tehokkaammin ja paremmin kuin nykyinen, koska suunnittelussa voitaisiin ottaa huomioon se, mitä lentoasema todella tarvitsee, mainittakoon, että esim väljyyttä, joka tuo matkustusmukavuutta. Itse ratkaisisin asian niin, että tehtäisiin "Münchenit" ja pistettäisiin kiitoteiden väliin iso pytinki.

----------


## teme

> Edit: Nouseminen pinnalle kehän kohdalla ei ole mahdollista maankäytöllisistä syistä. Alueella on jo nyt paljon rakentamista ja sitä tulee lisää. Parempi pitää rata tuubissa.


No joo, mutta voisihan tämän hoitaa ihan suunnittelulla, eli tehdään radalle varaus kaavaan. Ei se nyt niin paljon tilaa vie. Joka tapauksessa, lentokentän länsi- ja pohjoispuoli on pelkkää peltoa, eli siellä ei mielestäni tarvitse mennä tunnelissa kuin vasta Hyrylän kohdalla.

----------


## Kolli

Kehäradan sivua päivitetty, tilaisuus urakoitsijoille 30.10.20

http://www.keharata.net/kutsu_30102008.pdf

Hyvä, taas edistyy! :Laughing:

----------


## kouvo

Ongelmat Keravan ja Riihimäen välillä http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135240690695 saattaisivat osaltaan myös tukea sitä näkemystä, että päärata olisi kannattanut linjata lentoaseman kautta, sen sijaan että rahat kaadetaan vantaan kiinteistönkehityshankkeeseen.

----------


## Kolli

http://192.49.193.12/ktwebbin/ktprox...2016%3a00%3a00

Vantaan kaupunginhallitus tarkisti 3.11 RHK:n kanssa tehtyä sopimusta. Aiemmin 1. vaiheen kustannusjako oli 27% Vantaa ja valtio loput 73%, nyt Vantaa maksaa jo 1.vaiheesta 31,5%.

----------


## Kolli

Helsinki-Pietari-rata lentokentän kautta?

----------


## 339-DF

HS kertoo tänään, että kehäradan hinta-arvio on paisunut 590 miljoonaan euroon. Nousua vuoden 2007 arviosta on 170 miljoonaa.

----------


## Kolli

Kehäradan kustannusarvio on pysynyt koko ajan samana, siitä lähtien kun se viime keväänä korjattiin. En käsitä miksi vanha asia uutisoidaan uudelleen.

Mielenkiintoista on muuten nyt, kun HS kertoi 12.11.2008 minunkin esille ottamistani terminaalisuunnitelmista.
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/...A02p4b?ref=rss

Ko. uutisen mukaan kehärataa joudutaan ehkä linjaamaan uusiksi, koska terminaalihankkeesta päätetään jo kevään aikana. Minut leimattiin tällä palstalla mielenvikaiseksi, kun joitakin kuukausia sitten puhuin ko. terminaalihankkeen ajankohtaisuudesta ja kehäradan yhteydestä. Nk. "asiantuntijat" olivat sitä mieltä, että ko. hanke ei mitenkään liity kehärataan ja että se ei ole ajankohtainen.

Mutta kuinkas kävikään? Aviapoliksen suunnitelmat liittyvätkin kehärataan ja Vantaan sekä Helsingin yhdistyessä on entistä tärkeämpää, että metropolialueen tuleva suurterminaali saa junayhteyden. Kuten minulle on sanottu, sanon nyt muille: "kannattaa perehtyä"...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ko. uutisen mukaan kehärataa joudutaan ehkä linjaamaan uusiksi, koska terminaalihankkeesta päätetään jo kevään aikana. Minut leimattiin tällä palstalla mielenvikaiseksi, kun joitakin kuukausia sitten puhuin ko. terminaalihankkeen ajankohtaisuudesta ja kehäradan yhteydestä. Nk. "asiantuntijat" olivat sitä mieltä, että ko. hanke ei mitenkään liity kehärataan ja että se ei ole ajankohtainen.


Käyttiköhän joku oikeasti sanaa mielenvikainen?  :Smile: 

Uutisessa kerrotaan, että ajatusta uuden terminaalin rakentamisesta on aikaistettu ja että aikaistamisen vuoksi pohditaan Marjaradan linjauksen muuttamista. Eikös tämä kerro juuri siitä, että terminaalisuunnitelmaa ei ole pidetty ajankohtaisena edes sen vertaa, että sitä pitäisi ottaa huomioon Marjaradan linjauksessa.

Eipä tähän uuteen arvioon ole voinut perehtyä ennen kuin sitä on tehty. Ja ilmailulaitoskin on ollut aikaisemmin sitä mieltä, että päärata pitäisi viedä nykyisen terminaalin kautta.

Muuten olen hieman hämmästynyt tästä ennusteesta ilmailun suhteen. Ympäristösyistä ja öljyn pitkän ajan hintakehityksen näkökulmasta kun yleinen trendi on ollut ilmailun määrän kehityksen heikkeneminen tai jopa lasku. Toki vahvana perusteena esitetty kaukoidän matkailu on mahdoton korvata muilla matkustustavoilla, mutta silloin kysytäänkin sitä, onko matkustaminen tarpeellista.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> Töölöstä pääsee nykyisinkin Pasilaan, vaikka kukaan samaan aikaan edes tiedä Pasilan metron hintaa. --
> 
> Kehäradan toteuduttua myös varmaan ymmärretään, ettei mertroa tarvita lentokentälle, kun sinne on jo toimiva raideyhteys. Eihän Leppävaaraankaan tarvita metroa, kun on rantaratakin.


Pasilaan on hyvä yhteys rautateiden varrelta, mutta se tarvitsee paljon lisää runkoliikenneyhteyksiä eri suuntiin ennen kuin se alkaa ottaa Helsingin pääliikennesolmun vastuuta, joka tällä hetkellä on Rautatientori-Kampilla. Pasilaan voidaan hyvin rakentaa maanalaista raideliikennettä, siellähän on ensi viikosta lähtien hyvät tunnelit ja sillat vapaina käyttöön. Raskasmetron vieminen sinne ei kuitenkaan kannata, koska sellaiselle metrolle ei löydy järkevää asutustiheyttä enää muutaman asemavälin päässä, kantakaupungin ulkopuolella.

Lentokentälle pääsee keskustasta nopeimmin bussilla, niin nyt kuten kehäradan valmistumisen jälkeenkin. Lentokentän kantakaupungista tulevien matkustajien määrätkin ovat sitä luokkaa, ettei niiden siirtämiseen raskasta raideliikennettä tarvita.

----------


## Miska

> Lentokentälle pääsee keskustasta nopeimmin bussilla, niin nyt kuten kehäradan valmistumisen jälkeenkin.


Paitsi että linjan 615 perusreitin ajoaika on noin 35 minuuttia, T-vuorojen noin 35 - 40 minuuttia ja N-vuorojen noin 40 - 45 minuuttia. Ruuhka-aikoina ajoaikoihin saa vielä lisätä 5 minuuttia. Siinä vaiheessa kun kehärata on otettu käyttöön, on linjaa 615 tarkoitus liikennöi pelkästään nykyistä N-reittiä Kartanonkosken kautta. Kehäradan junilla ajoaika Helsingistä Lentoasemalle on noin 30 minuuttia vuorokaudenajasta riippumatta.

----------


## risukasa

615:llä (kirjainvariantteineen) on keskustasta lähtijän kannalta paljon turhia pysähdyksiä. Finnairin oma lentokenttäbussi on nopeampi. Lisäksi matkaan sisältyy muutakin kuin ajoajat.

----------


## omp

> Paitsi että linjan 615 perusreitin ajoaika on noin 35 minuuttia, T-vuorojen noin 35 - 40 minuuttia ja N-vuorojen noin 40 - 45 minuuttia. Ruuhka-aikoina ajoaikoihin saa vielä lisätä 5 minuuttia. Kehäradan junilla ajoaika Helsingistä Lentoasemalle on noin 30 minuuttia vuorokaudenajasta riippumatta.


Eri asia on sitten, kuinka järkevää on investoida reilut 500 miljoonaa euroa hankkeeseen, joka lyhentää matka-aikoja muutamalla minuutilla. Etenkin, kun tarjolla on vaihtoehto (pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta), joka nopeuttaisi matkantekoa huomattavasti ja joka tarjoaisi vaihdottomat yhteydet myös muualta Suomesta.

----------


## kemkim

> 615:llä (kirjainvariantteineen) on keskustasta lähtijän kannalta paljon turhia pysähdyksiä. Finnairin oma lentokenttäbussi on nopeampi. Lisäksi matkaan sisältyy muutakin kuin ajoajat.


Tietääkö kukaan, miksi Finnairin oma lentokenttäbussi kulkee Töölössä niiden parin hotellin edestä, mutta ei missään muualla tee vastaavia koukkauksia?




> Eri asia on sitten, kuinka järkevää on investoida reilut 500 miljoonaa euroa hankkeeseen, joka lyhentää matka-aikoja muutamalla minuutilla. Etenkin, kun tarjolla on vaihtoehto (pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta), joka nopeuttaisi matkantekoa huomattavasti ja joka tarjoaisi vaihdottomat yhteydet myös muualta Suomesta.


Pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta ei nopeuttaisi yhteyksiä Helsingin ja Vantaan lukuisista radanvarren lähiöistä. Muistelen, että lentoaseman joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä merkittävä osa oli lentoaseman työntekijöitä ja he eivät varmaankaan asu Helsingin keskustassa.

----------


## omp

> Pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta ei nopeuttaisi yhteyksiä Helsingin ja Vantaan lukuisista radanvarren lähiöistä. Muistelen, että lentoaseman joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä merkittävä osa oli lentoaseman työntekijöitä ja he eivät varmaankaan asu Helsingin keskustassa.


Jo olemassaolevista Kehäradan asemista suora yhteys lentoasemalle on Myyrmäestä, Martinlaaksosta, Vantaankoskelta, Malmilta ja Käpylästä. Merkittävimmistä asutuskeskuksista ainoastaan Kannelmäki ja Malminkartano (sekä pienin varauksin Tapulikaupunki/Puistola, Oulunkylä ja Pukinmäki) ovat sellaisia, joilta voisi olettaa lentoasemalle matkustavien määrän olevan edes vähän suurempi kuin marginaalinen.

----------


## Timppak

> Pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta ei nopeuttaisi yhteyksiä Helsingin ja Vantaan lukuisista radanvarren lähiöistä. Muistelen, että lentoaseman joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä merkittävä osa oli lentoaseman työntekijöitä ja he eivät varmaankaan asu Helsingin keskustassa.


Lentoasemalla on noin 11 500 työntekijää. Matkustajia on keskimäärin 33 000 päivässä, joista reilu kolmannes saapuu kentän lähikunnista. Yli puolet kentän käyttäjistä tulevat siis lähikunnista, mitä kaukoliikenteen rata lentokentälle ei juurikaan palvelisi.  Lisäksi rata palvelee Aviapoliksen työpaikka-aluetta. 

Vuonna 2006 noin 4% lentoaseman matkustajista oli käyttänyt matkaan junaa.

----------


## kouvo

> Pääradan linjaus lentoaseman kautta ei nopeuttaisi yhteyksiä Helsingin ja Vantaan lukuisista radanvarren lähiöistä. Muistelen, että lentoaseman joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä merkittävä osa oli lentoaseman työntekijöitä ja he eivät varmaankaan asu Helsingin keskustassa.


Muistaakseni tätä lentoasematyöntekijöiden junankäyttömahdollisuutta ei juurikaan korostettu siinä yhteydessä kun tästä naurettavasta satojen miljoonien eurojen hankkeesta päätettiin.

Sinänsä kuvaavaa kyllä. Turhalle hankkeelle yritetään jälkikäteen keksiä täysin marginaalisia ja toissijaisia perusteluita. Kaikkien tuntema parempi vaihtoehto lentoasemayhteydeksi on toki olemassa.

----------


## Kolli

Se, että meillä on pari hassua todella hidasta linja-autoa eri aluekeskuksista lentoasemalle, ei poista kehäradan tarvetta. Kehäradan tavoitteena on vähentää bussiliikennettä, ja se tekee sen. Sen tavoitteena on parantaa lentoaseman saavutettavuutta ja rata tekee sen. Sen tavoitteena on palvella metropolipolitiikkaa luomalla uusia asuinalueita ratojen varsiin ja parantamalla lentoaseman ympäristön alueiden saavutettavuutta ja luomalla investointimahdollisuuksia. Kaikki ne tuovat rahaa valtion kassaan. Missään eurooppalaisessa suurkaupungissa ei homma perustu näihin bussiuskovaisten linja-autohömpätyksille, vaan raideyhteyksiin. Lentoasema ja sen seutu tulee kasvamaan ja bussiliikenne on samassa tilanteessa kuin jokerillakin: busseja pitäisi olla valtavasti lisää ja täyttä on. 

Samalla kehärata mahdollistaa lentoaseman saavuttamisen pääradalta huomattavasti nopeammin kuin nykyisin. On tietysti selvä, että maakuntia parhaalla tavalla palvelisi suora päärata, mutta nyt on päätetty näin. Ymmärrän kaunan ja kateuden, koska rata nostaa Stadin lentoaseman statuksen aivan erilaiseksi, varteenotettavaksi ja kasvavaksi maailmanlentoasemaksi. Sitä ei taas haluttaisi hyväksyä. On täysin eurooppalaisen mallin mukainen ratkaisu, että maan ainoalle kansainväliselle kentälle saadaan nopea, luotettava, kapasiteetiltaan iso ja jyrisevää sekä ahdasta linjuria parempi vaihtoehto, varsinkin kun Sm5 tulee huristelemaan.

----------


## Jykke

> Kehäradan tavoitteena on vähentää bussiliikennettä, ja se tekee sen.


 Tekeekö? Tämän esitteen ensimmäisessä kappaleessa  näin todetaan, mutta kun lukee pidemmälle niin kehäradan myötä on tulossa liityntäliikenteen busseille terminaalit Kivistöön ja Vantaankoskelle (ja varaus Ruskeasantaan), sekä 1000 liityntäpysäköintipaikkaa autoille. Positiiviseen liityntäliikenteeseen, elikkä polkupyöräilyyn oli varattu 840 paikkaa, mikä on todella hyvä juttu. 

Varmaa on että bussiliikenne vähenisi alueellisesti, mutta vähenisikö se niin radikaalisti, että voidaan hyvällä omallatunnolla sanoa, että kehärata oikeasti vähentäisi bussiliikennettä? Mistään en löytänyt kehäradan tulevasta liityntäliikenteestä tietoja näin äkkiä etsimällä (jos niitä edes sen tarkemmin on vielä suunniteltukaan).

----------


## Compact

> Tietääkö kukaan, miksi Finnairin oma lentokenttäbussi kulkee Töölössä niiden parin hotellin edestä, mutta ei missään muualla tee vastaavia koukkauksia?


Luulenpa, että se johtuu historiallisista syistä:

Ennen rautatieasemalle jatkamistaan Finnairin lentokenttäbussien päätepysäkki oli Hotelli Intercontinentalissa. Ja eikös se ollut niin, että ennen Intercontinentalin valmistumista v.1972 Finnairin kaupunkitoimisto oli läheisessä Kuparitalossa? Lentokentän bussit lähtivät ennen hotelleja Kuparitalon edestä Seutulaan.

Finnair pyrki ennenvanhaan olemaan mahdollisimman kaukana Valtionrautateiden kortteleista, mutta sittemmin on Helsingin asematalossa ollut jopa Finnairin toimisto. Tänä vuonna sellainen toiminta kuitenkin lopetettiin "turhana".

Intercontinentalissa Finnairin bussiterminaalissa oli ainakin 1970-luvun puolivälissä maamme ensimmäisiä matkalippuautomaatteja, mutta ei ehkä ensimmäinen sellainen. Valtionrautateillä Helsingissä oli jo sitä ennen 70-luvun alussa automaatti, josta sai lippuja pääradalle Riksuun saakka ja rantaradalle Kirkolle saakka.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ymmärrän kaunan ja kateuden, koska rata nostaa Stadin lentoaseman statuksen aivan erilaiseksi, varteenotettavaksi ja kasvavaksi maailmanlentoasemaksi.


Ja pääradan veto lentoaseman kauttako sitten ei tekisi samaa? Sehän korostaisi vielä paljon enemmän Vantaan asemaa verrattuna maakuntien lentoasemiin.

Kateusaspektiin on aina niin helppo vedota, mutta harvoinpa sille on löytynyt mitään perusteita. Kannattaisi pysyä faktuaalisissa perusteissa.

----------


## kouvo

> On tietysti selvä, että maakuntia parhaalla tavalla palvelisi suora päärata, mutta nyt on päätetty näin. Ymmärrän kaunan ja kateuden, koska rata nostaa Stadin lentoaseman statuksen aivan erilaiseksi, varteenotettavaksi ja kasvavaksi maailmanlentoasemaksi. Sitä ei taas haluttaisi hyväksyä.


Ensimmäinen virke kuvaa hyvin sitä miten härmässä raideliikennehankkeita ja ylipäätään muitakin hankkeita kelkotaan eteenpäin. Kun päätös on tehty niin siinä pysytään, vaikka huomattavasti järkevämpiäkin tapoja ratkaista kulloinkin kyseessä oleva ongelma olisi olemassa. 

Kakkos - ja kolmos virkkeet ovat taas Kollille tyypillistä jargonia, joissa ei ole päätä eikä häntää. Millähän tavalla pääradan linjaaminen lentokentän kautta kehäradan sijaan olisi uhannut maailmanlentoaseman statusta.

----------


## Kolli

Päätä eikä häntää ei taida olla teidän omissa jutuissanne, sillä vakuuttelette täällä vaihtoehdon puolesta, josta ei ole olemassa mitään selvityksiä, eli suoraa pikajunayhteyttä. Olen itsekin todennut, että maakuntia palvelisi suora lentoasemarata parhaiten, mutta kehäradalla halutaan ratkaista muitakin ongelmia ja kehityskysymyksiä kuin maakuntien lentoasemaliikenne.

Kun nk. asiantuntijat täällä leimaavat muiden mielipiteiksi, kannattaa katsoa peiliin.
Asiantuntijoiden argumentaatio tuskin on muiden leimaamista. Kyse on henkilökohtaisista mielipiteistänne eikä mistään "faktuaalisuudesta", joita näissä viimeisissa Elmon ja Kouvon kommenteissa ei ollut häivääkään. Heidän "faktuaalinen"  argumentointinsa on niiden fanaattista haukkumista, jotka ovat heidän kanssaan eri mieltä. Huomasitteko, että he eivät todistaneet yhtään väitettäni vääräksi?

Ainoa asiapohjainen kommentti oli liityntäliikene. Ei sen tarvitsekaan vähentyä, vaan bussirallin Helsingin keskustaan tulee vähentyä.

Yhteenvetona voi todeta, että ei pääradan linjaaminen mitään statusta uhkaa, tottakai sekin nostaisi sitä. Ei kukaan (ainakaan minä) ole väittänyt, että siitä olisi jotain haittaa. Kehäradalla vaan on muitakin tavoitteita, jotka ovat käyneet jo useasti ilmi. Fanaattinen agitointinne raskasta paikallisjunaliikennettä vastaan alkaa saada jo huvittavia piirteitä kun onnistutte vain julkisesti mustamaalaamaan sitä. Miettikäpäs asiantuntijat miksi sitten Keski-Euroopan useilla kentillä on S-Bahn /vast. yhteys keskustaan? Ehkä löydätte sieltä vastauksen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kannattaisi nyt keskustella vain asioista eikä henkilöistä. Faktuaalisia argumentteja ovat mm. sellaiset kuin että Kehärata ei merkittävästi nopeuta liikennettä, vaihtoehtoinen hanke nopeuttaisi. Niihin voidaan sitten pureutua syvemmälle ja löytää kullekin argumentille sopiva painoarvo. Ja näin on tehtykin. Joka viestissä ei kannata jokaista väitettä purkaa uudelleen.

Asiapohjainen argumentti oli, että kehäradan vastustus ei voi ainakaan tällä foorumilla johtua kateudesta Vantaan lentoasemaa kohtaan, koska sitä on haluttu korvattavan nimenomaan hankkeella, joka korostaisi Vantaan asemaa paljon enemmän. Siis: kumosin kateusargumenttisi asiallisella argumentilla. Vai väitätkö, ettei lentoaseman kaukojunayhteys nimenomaan korostaisi Vantaan asemaa paljon enemmän, esim. Pirkkalan lentoaseman tappioksi? En halunnut viestissäni muihin kohtiin puuttua, koska niitä on veivattu niin monta kertaa ennenkin.

Faktuaalista argumentointia ei ole vedota vihaan ja kateuteen, koska sinulla ei ole mitään konkreettista keinoa osoittaa, että mikään johtuisi näistä syistä. Ovi kääntyy molempiin suuntiin: voidaan yhtä hyvin argumentoida helsinkiläisten ahneudesta kuin tamperelaisten kateudesta. Kummallekaan ei ole perusteita. On toki mahdollista, että molempia esiintyy, mutta sellaisen vaikutus pitää myös näyttää toteen jotenkin. Tällä foorumilla on toki esitetty kyseenalaistuksia maan rahanjaon suhteen, mutta se ei ole tärkein eikä varsinkaan ainoa argumentti kehärataa vastaan. On sitä vastaan täällä pääkaupunkiseutulaisiakin keskustelijoita.

Koska suorasta lentoasemayhteydestä ei tosiaan ole olemassa selvityksiä, keskustelua pitää käydä ilman. Se ei kuitenkaan tee automaattisesti siitä huonompaa vaihtoehtoa. Juuri siksi keskustelua käydään, jotta voitaisiin pohtia, kannattaisiko tarkempia selvityksiä tehdä ja arvioida karkeammin. Pietarin junayhteyksien selvitys oli lentoaseman kaukojunayhteyden osalta lupaava.

En halua haukkua tällä foorumilla ketään, mutta kirjoitan kyllä kärkevästi, kun näen vääräntyylistä argumentaatiota, joka ei perustu asiaan ja korjaan kyllä, kun näen myös asioita, joiden pohjalla ovat väärät faktat. Toivon samalla, että myös omat virheeni korjataan. Mutta se vaatii kunnollista perustelua. Kehäradassa ei ole minulle mitään henkilökohtaista, enkä näe sitä suurena tappiona, että se rakennetaan. On siitä omat hyötynsäkin. Mutta se ei tarkoita, että minun pitäisi yhtyä suureen kuoroosi, jossa hanketta ylistetään maasta taivaaseen. Jokaista hanketta on katsottava kriittisin silmin, ja kehäradan osalta nyt vain löytyy montakin suurta epäkohtaa.

Tympäännyttävää käydä tällaista metakeskustelua. Jatkossa en sellaiseen enää osallistu, vaikka kuinka lietsottaisiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miettikäpäs asiantuntijat miksi sitten Keski-Euroopan useilla kentillä on S-Bahn /vast. yhteys keskustaan?


Ei tässä kukaan kyseenalaista lentoaseman raideyhteyden tarvetta. Maailmalta löytyy S-Bahn-tasoisten raideyhteyksien lisäksi lukuisia hitaampia metroja sekä nopeita junia.

Monet seikat vaikuttavat, tärkeimpänä varmasti lentoaseman etäisyys keskustasta. Mitä kauempana kenttä sijaitsee, sitä nopeampi yhteys yleensä rakennetaan. Suurissa terminaaleissa rakennetaan useampia vaihtoehtoja, esim. Heathrow'lta kulkee Piccadilly-linja, joka vastaa hyvin pitkälle kehärataa, sekä nopea Heathrow Express. Toisena sitten olemassaolevien ratojen linjaus. Helsingissä saattaisi heilauttaa tasapainoa lähijunayhteyden suuntaan merkittävästi se, jos rata kulkisi lähempää lentoasemaa. Tähän liittyy myös se, kuinka helppoa lentoasema on kytkeä kaukojunaverkkoon. Tukholman Arlandassa ratkaisuun on varmasti vaikuttanut pohjoisen pääradan läheisyys.

S-Bahn-yhteyksiäkin on monenlaisia. Mutta jos itse olet näitä asioita miettinyt, voinet ehkä valaista, millaisia asemavälejä ja keskinopeuksia näillä useilla kentillä on?

München nyt on yksi esimerkki, mutta jotain S-Bahnista kertoo se, että 45 minuutin matka-aika ei ole müncheniläisille kelvannut, vaan nopeampaa vaihtoehtoa on haettu maglev-junistakin. Münchenissä toisaalta kytkentä kaukojunaverkkoon on vaikeata, koska kaukoliikenteen pääsuunnat eivät kulje lentoaseman suuntaan.

Helsingissä vaihtoehtojen ero on aika merkittävä: 15 minuutissa keskustassa lentoasemalle sekä nopeasti maakuntiin, tai sitten 30 minuutissa keskustasta ja 24 väliasemalta jossain melko nopeassa ajassa. Joskus tulevaisuudessa on varmaan tarvetta molemmille, eikä kumpikaan varsinaisesti sulje toista pois, niin kyse on siitä, kumpi rakennetaan ensin. Vastaus on ilmiselvästi se, kummasta saadaan enemmän hyötyjä panostetulla rahalla. Tarkkaa vastausta tähän ei nyt voida toki saada, koska vain toisesta on tarkkoja suunnitelmia. Mutta toinenkin on niin houkutteleva vaihtoehto, että vähintäänkin vertaileva suunnitelma olisi pitänyt tehdä jo kauan sitten. Nyt vaihtoehdon tarkasteluun viimein herätään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tympäännyttävää käydä tällaista metakeskustelua. Jatkossa en sellaiseen enää osallistu, vaikka kuinka lietsottaisiin.


Sen verran kuitenkin Kotron Ollille vielä jatkan, että jos käyttää sellaisia lauseita kuin että "vaihtoehto ei kelpaa teille tiedemiehille" ivallisessa merkityksessä, ei ole omiaan ruokkimaan käymään kanssasi keskustelua asiapohjalta. Sääli jollet tätä pysty käsittämään.

----------


## Kolli

Münchenissä on ollut nyt jo jäihin mennyt maglev-hanke, jonka piti tuoda lentoasema 10min päähän keskustasta, 10min vuorovälillä. Hanke on osoittautunut niin kalliiksi, että sitä ei toteuteta, Münchenin pormestari vastustaa myös hanketta, ehkä kyseessä on puhdas politiikkakin, sillä ainoa paikka Baijerissa, jossa SPD (ei siis SDP, vaan Saksan SDP) on CSU:ta vahvempi. Siksi käsitykseni mukaan vaihtoehdoksi on nostettu express-S-Bahn, jollaista SNCF suunnittelee Charles De Gaulle-lentoaseman ja Gare du Nordin välille.

Helsingissä suora junarata lentoasemalle ei toteuttaisi niitä aluekehitystavoitteita, jotka sisältyvät metropolipolitiikkaan, kuten asunto- ja rakentamiskysymyksiä.
Suoran pääradan ongelma olisi myös, että vuoroväli ei olisi niin tiheä ja IC-junien ja paikallisjunien matkustajavirrat sekoittuisivat. Tämä saattaisi tarkoittaa, että osa matkustajista seisoo matkan lentoasemalle asti. Sen lisäksi tarvittaisiin muunlaisia junia, joiden pääteasema olisi lentoasemalla, jotta 10min vuoroväli saataisiin aikaan. Ongelmallista olisi myös mahdollinen vaihtoyhteys Klaukkalan radalle ja pääradan lähiliikenneasemille. Tässä tapauksessa kallis tunneli-investointi (Pasila-Tuusula...) jättäisi ison osan pk-seutua palvelematta eikä palvelisi isompaa joukkoa aluekeskuksia. Tämän lisäksi päärata pitäisi linjata joko Viinikkalan terminaalin tai nykyisen terminaalin kautta. Kumpaakin ei voi saada, kehäradalla voi. Mielestäni järkevintä on odottaa Ilmailulaitoksen päätöstä Viinikkalan terminaalin paikasta (onko satelliitti nykyiselle vai oma terminaalinsa kehäradan aseman päällä) ja sen jälkeen ratkaista päärata-asia. Näin mahdollisen pääradan muuton ja terminaalirakentamisen yhteissuunnittelulla voidaan saada maksimihyödyt.

Toisesta ei nimenomaan ole tarkkoja suunnitelmia, mutta miksi, sitä en tiedä. Siksi niiden kustannusvertailu on mutu-pohjalta hiukan vaikeaa. Joka tapauksessa en käsitä kehärataan liittyvää vastustusta, sillä riippumatta siitä millainen sinänsä kannatettava pääradan linjaus kentän kautta on. Päätöksentekijät ovat nyt päättäneet näin ja sille ei voi mitään, priorisointi on nyt näin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Helsingissä suora junarata lentoasemalle ei toteuttaisi niitä aluekehitystavoitteita, jotka sisältyvät metropolipolitiikkaan, kuten asunto- ja rakentamiskysymyksiä.


Tästä on keskusteltu jo miljoona kertaa, ja tässä se taas uudestaan: nämä asunto- ja rakentamiskysymykset pystyy ratkaisemaan jatkamalla Vantaankosken rataa Kivistöön. Kiistanalainen on nimenomaan tunneli lentoaseman ali, joka on myös kallein osuus rataa. Kivistön jatkeen pystyisi Vantaa maksamaan vaikka kokonaan itse.




> Suoran pääradan ongelma olisi myös, että vuoroväli ei olisi niin tiheä -- Sen lisäksi tarvittaisiin muunlaisia junia, joiden pääteasema olisi lentoasemalla, jotta 10min vuoroväli saataisiin aikaan.


Maailmalla on lukuisia express-junia lentoasemille, jotka liikennöivät 15-20 minuutin välein. 10 minuutin vuorovälistä on vähän hyötyä, jos matka kestää 15 minuuttia pitempään.




> -- ja IC-junien ja paikallisjunien matkustajavirrat sekoittuisivat. Tämä saattaisi tarkoittaa, että osa matkustajista seisoo matkan lentoasemalle asti.


Kaukojunilla ei välttämättö tarvitse eikä kannata hoitaa lentoaseman liikennettä keskustaan. Toisaalta suuri osa matkustajia niin jää pois lentoasemalla kuin nousee sieltä kyytiin, joten kapasiteetti Helsingin ja lentoaseman välillä mitoitettuna on todennäköisesti lähellä optimaalista myös lentoasemalta pohjoiseen.

Todennäköisesti kannattavaa olisi liikennöidä kaukojunia kuten nykyäänkin ja niiden tehtävä olisi palvella matkustajia lentoasemalta pohjoiseen. Sen lisäksi liikennöitäisiin lentokenttäjunia 15 tai 20 minuutin välein, ja näistä yksi tai kaksi tunnissa jatkaisi esim. Lahteen. R-junat säilyisivät Tikkurilan radalla ja kulkisivat 20 minuutin välein.

Nämä ovat kuitenkin yksityiskohtia, joita tulee suunnitella jatkossa. Kaikki mainitsemasi ongelmat on ratkaistavissa hyvällä suunnittelulla. Totta kai aina kompromisseja pitää tehdä, eikä ihan jokainen yksilö hyödy hankkeesta. Yhtä lailla voidaan lyödä pöytään massoittain ongelmia, joita kehärata ei ratkaise.




> Ongelmallista olisi myös mahdollinen vaihtoyhteys Klaukkalan radalle ja pääradan lähiliikenneasemille. Tässä tapauksessa kallis tunneli-investointi (Pasila-Tuusula...) jättäisi ison osan pk-seutua palvelematta eikä palvelisi isompaa joukkoa aluekeskuksia.


Mikä siinä olisi ongelmallista? Vaihto tapahtuisi Pasilassa tai mahdollisesti myös Keravalla.

Myös Kehärata jättää palvelematta kaikki rantaradan aluekeskukset sekä itä- ja länsimetron varren. Suuren nopeuden ansiosta vaihdollinenkin yhteys on kuitenkin hyvin nopea, kuten jo aikaisemmin osoitin matka-aikalaskennalla lentoasemalta Huopalahden asemalle. Rautatieasema ja Pasila ovat niin merkittäviä paikkoja ja niihin on niin helppo päästä, että nopea yhteys tarjoaa erittäin hyvän vaihdollisen yhteyden aivan koko seudulle. Kehärata tarjoaa vain hitusen paremman suoran yhteyden parillekymmenelle asemalle ja huomattavasti huonomman vaihdollisen yhteyden suurimmalle osalle seutua.




> Tämän lisäksi päärata pitäisi linjata joko Viinikkalan terminaalin tai nykyisen terminaalin kautta. Kumpaakin ei voi saada, kehäradalla voi.


Tämä on osittain totta. Toisaalta esim. Arlandassa asia on ratkaistu kaukojunaterminaalilla terminaalien välissä ja Arlanda Expressin kahdella asemalla molemmissa terminaaleissa. Vantaalla nopea junayhteys keskustasta voitaisiin ihan hyvin jatkaa myös toiseen terminaaliin, jolloin ainoastaan kaukojunamatkustajille jäisi mahdollinen terminaalivaihto.

Kahden terminaalin tilanteessa tarvitaan kuitenkin joka tapauksessa jouheva siirtymismahdollisuus terminaalista toiseen, ja lentomatkustajat ovat tottuneet siihen. Se on järjestelyiltään kuitenkin aivan eri luokkaa kuin jonkun satunnaisen lähijunan ottaminen Tikkurilaan.




> Päätöksentekijät ovat nyt päättäneet näin ja sille ei voi mitään, priorisointi on nyt näin.


Tämä ei ole mikään peruste. Jos tällä foorumilla vain kerrottaisiin, mitä päätöksentekijät ovat päättäneet, tämä olisi uutisraportointifoorumi eikä keskustelufoorumi. Täällä kuitenkin ideana on nimenomaan käsitellä sitä, millä perusteilla päätöksiä tehdään, ovatko ne olleet hyviä päätöksiä ja millaisia päätöksiä kannattaa tehdä tulevaisuudessa. Menneisyyden päätöksiä ei rakentamisen jälkeen voi muuttaa, mutta tervettä on keskustella, miten periaatteita voitaisiin tulevaisuudessa soveltaa paremmin, jos virheitä on osoitettavissa.

Priorisointi ei myöskään sinänsä ole täällä kyseenalaisena, riippuen vähän mitä sillä nyt tarkoitat. Niitä tavoitteita, joita Kehäradalla halutaan saavuttaa, ei sinänsä ole kyseenalaistettu ja mielestäni ne ihan terveitä ovatkin. Kysymys on paljolti siitä, kuinka hyvin ne Kehäradalla saavutetaan (hintaansa nähden), voitaisiinko ne saada myös vaihtoehtoisilla hankkeilla, joilla olisi merkittäviä lisäetuja ja kuinka suuri painoarvo Kehäradan millekin hyödylle pitäisi antaa. Ts. kuinka suuri painoarvo sillä todella on, että esimerkiksi Malmilta pääsee junalla lentoasemalle. Ja Kehäradan kuitenkin väitetään kytkevän lentoasema kaukojunaverkkoon, mutta täällä kritisoidaan juuri sitä erittäin kärkevästi, ettei näin todellisuudessa tapahdu.

Lentoaseman erityispiirre kuitenkin on, että sillä tulisi olla hyvä saavutettavuus koko seudulta. Monille aluekeskuksille riittää, kun hyvä saavutettavuus on riittävän laajalta; koko seudun saavutettavuudesta ei yleensä saada enää kustannuksia vastaavaa hyötyä. Lentoaseman kyseessä ollessa parikymmentä lähijuna-asemaa on kuitenkin vasta alkua. Ja juuri siksi maailmalla tehdään paljon nopeita point-to-point-junia keskustasta suoraan lentoasemalle. Koska keskusta on aina hyvin saavutettavissa kaikkialta. Se, että lentokenttäjunat pysähtyvät myös väliasemilla, on yleensä seurausta siitä, että kalliista investoinnista halutaan muutakin hyötyä, ts. väliasemilta pääsee keskustaankin nopeasti. Ei yleensä siksi, että väliasemilta pääsisi myös lentoasemalle. Tästä asiasta varmasti saisi myös tilastotietoakin. Kiinnostavaa olisi esimerkiksi tietää, kuinka moni Heathrow'sta Piccadillylle nouseva jää pois jossain väliasemalla muutenkin kuin vaihtaakseen metrolinjaa.

----------


## Kolli

Tutkimus ja tiede sekä arkipäivän maalaisjärki eivät aina vastaa toisiaan. Yksi esimerkki ovat vaikka alkoholihaitat: useimpien tutkijoiden mukaan alkoholismi on sairaus, mutta kansan syvät rivit tuppaavat sanomaan, että kyse on selkärangattomuudesta ja itsehillinnän puutteesta.

Tämän avulla yritän selittää, että matkustajalle on merkitystä vuorovälillä, jopa sillä onko se 10 vai 15min, riippumatta matkan pituudesta. Puhun siis omasta kokemuksestani, sekä siitä mitä olen kuullut joiltakin muilta. Erityisesti raitiovaunuissa asia on näin. Vaikka jonkun tutkimuksen (en tiedä minkä tutkimuksen) tai tiedemiesten mukaan 10min on sopiva vuoroväli, niin tavallinen matkustaja ottaa mieluimmin 5-7min vuorovälin, koska odotusaika on lyhempi. Vuoroväli voisi toki olla 10min, jos matkantekoa voitaisiin nopeuttaa niin paljon, että pidentyvä odotusaika korvautuisi nopeammalla matkalla. Esimerkkinä siis, että paikallisjunaa kentälle odottelee max.15min, mutta matka-aika on esim. 25min, joka on sen vaihtoehto, että odotusaika on 10min, mutta matka-aika 30min, kummassakin aikaa menee yhteensä 40min. Varmaan tiedeporukalta löytyy erilaisia optimointimalleja, mutta kannattaa aina asettautua myös sen laiturilla tai pysäkillä kyyröttävän matkustajan asemaan. Hyvä joukkoliikennepalvelu on minulle sitä, että joudun odottelemaan mahdollisimman vähän ja pääsen mahdollisimman nopeasti perille. Parempi vuoroväli on siis mielestäni parempaa palvelua.

Mikäli kaukojunayhteys tulisi kentälle, olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että Ilmailulaitoksen päätöstä asiassa tulee seurata tarkoin ja itseasiassa koko prosessissa pitäisi olla alusta asti mukana myös Ilmailulaitos ja VR. Tiedon pitää kulkea ja näin suuret asiat pitää tehdä yhdessä ilman reviirikaunaa. Kahta kaukojuna-asemaa kentälle tuskin kannattaa tehdä, vaan jonkinlainen people mover-ratkaisu tuleekin kysymykseen. 

Kerava ja Pasila eivät ole realistisia vaihtopaikkoja, jos lähtöpaikka on lentoasema. Ei ole mitään järkeä palata junalla Pasilaan, jos on menossa Huopalahteen tai Pitäjänmäkeen. Kaikkein hulluin tilanne on niillä, jotka menevät Oulunkylään, Malmille tai vaikkapa Tapanilaan. 
Keravan käyttö tuntuu aika kaukaa haetulta. Pikajunien ei enää kannata matka-ajan takia pysähtyä Keravalla, kun tulevat tunnelista ulos. Vaihto Keravan kautta sitä eteläpuolisiin asemiin olisi aikamoinen lenkki, kun samaan tulokseen päästään vetämällä rata suoraan Tikkurilaan, kuten nyt tehdään. Vastaavasti Kivistö muodostuu Klaukkalan suuntaan ja Huopalahti Kirkkonummen suuntaan luontevaksi vaihtoasemaksi, josta pääsee Jokeri-ratikkaankin.

Kehärata jättää toki palvelematta vaikka Leppävaaran ja Itäkeskuksen, mutta siinä kait ei ole mitään uutta kenellekään. Niin tekee suora yhteys kentälle. Täysin varmaa on, että kehärata helpottaa ja nopeuttaa sekä uusien ja vanhojen aluekeskusten välistä liikkumista ja luo täysin uusia mahdollisuuksia liikkumiseen esimerkiksi juuri jokeri-kytkennän takia Oulunkylässä ja Huopalahdessa.
Kehäradan vaikutukset ovat vain ja ainoastaan positiivisia, olipa kyse kaukojunavaihtajasta Tikkurilassa tai Käpylän aseman käyttäjästä tahi malmikartanolaisesta. Kehärata ei takuuvarmasti heikennä kenenkään asemaa, vaan parantaa joidenkin vähän, joidenkin paljon ja pitää joidenkin aseman ennallaan. Muita hyötyjä tulee Aviapolis-alueen kehittymisestä yms synergiaeduista, joita kaikkia tuskin on laskettukaan.

Kaukoliikennerata toisi toki samantyyppisiä hyötyjä eri tavalla jakautuneena, mutta tässä on mielestäni juuri asian pihvi: kehärata on päätetty tehdä, sille on vankat perusteet ja rata rakennettakoon, vaikkei se täydellinen ole. Aina on niin, että karavaani kulkee ja koirat haukkuu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kehärata ei takuuvarmasti heikennä kenenkään asemaa, vaan parantaa joidenkin vähän, joidenkin paljon ja pitää joidenkin aseman ennallaan.


Tikkurilan kaukojunayhteyksiä lukuun ottamatta samaa voidaan sanoa lentokentän kaukojunayhteydestäkin. Tiedän varsin hyvin, että lentoaseman kaukojunayhteydellä on mainitsemiasi huonoja puolia verrattuna kehärataan, mutta niin sillä on myös hyviäkin puolia.

Väitteesi ei toisaalta pidä paikkaansa muutenkaan. Kehärata vähentää suoria bussiyhteyksiä Helsingin keskustaan ja siten lisää liitynnän varaan jäävien matka-aikaa ja -vaivaa. Lentoasemayhteys myös huononee Vallilasta, Kalliosta ja Tuusulanväylän varresta.

Mutta tässä keskustelussa pitäisikin nimenomaan pohtia sitä, mikä on kunkin hyvän ja huonon puolen painoarvo. Tarkkaa laskelmaa ei voida saada, mutta pohtia voi silti analyyttisemminkin kuin luetteloimalla.

Toisaalta mainitsemasi esimerkki Huopalahdesta on täysin suhteeton. Ei ole mikään huono yhteys tulla junalla 10 minuutissa Pasilaan ja siitä 2 minuuttia Huopalahteen. Matka ei kilometreissäkään kierrä erityisen paljon. Kehärata Kivistön kautta kiertämällä on kilometreissä jopa pidempi.

Pikajunia en ollut pysäyttämässä Keravalla, vaan nopeita taajamajunia. Kerava nyt olisi muutenkin toissijainen vaihtoyhteys, mutta vaihtoehto joillekin sekin. 

Sen lisäksi on mahdollista käyttää suoria busseja esim. Malmin suuntaan ja mahdollisesti pikaraitiotietä Tikkurilaan. Juna Pasilaan on kuitenkin niin nopea, että yllättävän kauaksi kannattaa kiertää sitä kautta. Sen lisäksi, että Pasilasta ja keskustasta pääsee sitten nopeasti kaikkiin niihin paikkoihin, jotka Kehärata jättää kokonaan palvelematta.




> Kehärata jättää toki palvelematta vaikka Leppävaaran ja Itäkeskuksen, mutta siinä kait ei ole mitään uutta kenellekään. Niin tekee suora yhteys kentälle.


Väärin. Kaukojunayhteys nimenomaan tarjoaa nopean yhteyden myös Leppävaarasta ja Itäkeskuksesta, mutta vaihdollisena. Kehäradan junat taas ovat niin hitaita, ettei vaihdollinen yhteys kannata, joten ainoastaan suoran yhteyden päässä olevat asemat hyötyvät. Ja niitä on kovin vähän. Sen lisäksi, että kaukojunayhteys tarjoaa myös suoran yhteyden kahdelta kaikkein merkittävimmältä Kehäradan asemalta: keskustasta ja Pasilasta, jotka mudostavat noin kolmanneksen Kehäradan asemien käyttäjämääristä. Kun nämä kaksi asemaa hyötyvät kaukojunayhteydestä vieläpä moninkertaisesti, saadaan Kehäradan suorien yhteyksien hyödyt helposti kasaan pelkästään tällä suoralla yhteydellä. Siihen tulevat päälle sitten vielä vaihdollisten yhteyksien merkittävä nopeutuminen, ja Kehärata ei siinä kilpailussa pärjää hitaiden junien vuoksi.

Pointtini siis on, että kaukojunayhteydellä saadaan hyötyjä paljon laajemmin, ja yhteyden nopeuden takia niiden summakin on suurempi kuin Kehäradan hyödyillä, koska Kehäradan hyödyt ovat rajallisia, ja sen vaikutusalueellakin monesti varsin vaatimattomia. 15 minuuttia nopeampi yhteys keskustasta vähentää käytännössä jokaisen lentoasemalle menijän matkaa, koska suorat yhteydet lentoasemalle ovat tällä hetkellä niin heikot. Ainoastaan 540 Espoon keskuksesta ja Leppävaarasta pystyy tarjoamaan todellisen vaihtoehdon, ja sekin johtuu vain kaukobussien vaihtoyhteydestä.




> Tämän avulla yritän selittää, että matkustajalle on merkitystä vuorovälillä, jopa sillä onko se 10 vai 15min, riippumatta matkan pituudesta.


Totta kai sillä on. Mutta sitä, kuinka paljon, ei joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa ole ennustettu millään matemaattisella kaavalla tai "tieteellä", vaan _tilastollisella aineistolla_, joka on kerätty ihan oikeilta matkustajilta. Asia vuorovälin suhteen on ennemminkin päinvastoin: nimenomaan teoreettiset laskentamallit kertovat, että vuorovälin pienennyksellä 4 minuutista 3 minuuttiin on suurta painoarvoa, kun taas matkustajien kannalta hyöty on niin pieni, että se ei varmasti saa aikaan näkyviä muutoksia matkustustavoissa.

Väitteesi, ettei vuorovälin vaikutus riipu matkan pituudesta, ei pidä paikkaansa. Kaukojunamatkalla Helsingistä Tampereelle matkustajalle olisi huomattavasti vähemmän hyötyä siitä, että junia menee 10 minuutin välein, kuin siitä, että Helsingistä Itäkeskukseen pääsee 10 minuutin välein. Mitä pitempi matka, sitä suunnitelmallisemmin sille yleensä lähdetään. Lentomatkustajalle on vain vähän merkitystä, pitääkö muutenkin vaivalloisessa terminaalileikissä odottaa junaa keskimäärin 2,5 minuuttia kauemmin. Täsmällisyydellä ja mukavuudella on paljon suurempi painoarvo.

----------


## kouvo

> Sen tavoitteena on palvella metropolipolitiikkaa luomalla uusia asuinalueita ratojen varsiin


Kartta lentomelualueesta 
http://www2.uudenmaanliitto.fi/dynas...-5-Liite-2.PDF osoittaa aika hyvin "metropoli"politiikan naurettavuuden. Leinelän tulevaa tuppukylää lukuunottamatta Vantaa on tarjoamassa muille kehäradan varren asukkaille "miellyttävää" asumista lentomelualueella. Aikalailla hiljaisemman asuinalueen olisi saanut, jos Marja-Vantaa olisikin suunniteltu edullisen Klaukkalan radan varteen, sen sijaan että nyt pelleillään turhanpäiväisen kehäradan kanssa. Kaiken lisäksi kehäradan kustannusarvio ja myöskin Vantaan maksuosuus on jatkuvasti kasvanut. Saattaapi olla että jokunen pitäjän päättäjistä on alkanut jo pikkuhiljaa miettimään, että ketähän kehäratahankkeessa loppupeleissä sitten kusetettiinkaan, kun oman kylän maksuosuus on noussut jo +200 miljoonaan euroon.

----------


## Kolli

Bussi 615 jää käsittääkseni henkiin 15-20min vuorovälillä siten, että se koukkaa enemmän asuinalueiden kautta (Tammisto, Kartanonkoski...). Kehäradan kanssa palvelu lentoasemalle siis paranee, vaikka ei sitä 10min väliä enää olekaan. Toisaalta voi sitten taas miettiä ja arvuutella, mikä on merkitys, jos seutu voittaa ja Vallilassa odotellaan lentokenttäbussia 5-10min kauemmin.

Samoilta alueilta mistä yhteys huononee, se paranee toiselta puolelta. Esimerkkinä nyt vaikka Käpylä ja Oulunkylä (Tuusulanväylä). En ole tietoinen matkustajamääristä, mutta kannattaa tosiaan pohtia, millainen ja kuinka suuri joukko ottaa vaikkapa Tuusulan motarin 1. pysäkiltä (YIT:n pääkonttori, K-Kauppa Musta-Pekka) bussin kentälle.

Enpä oikein purematta niele, että jos tulen kentältä itikseen, niin kannattavinta olisi jäädä Pasilassa pois sen sijaan, että olisi mahdollisuus astua ulos Oulunkylässä ja ottaa jokeri-bussi tai ratikka. Joka tapauksessa kehärata tarjoaa Vantaankosken radan asemilta ja pääradan asemilta seutuinen suoran yhteyden kentälle 10min välein. Hyödyn voisi siten väittää jakautuvan tasaisemmin koko pk-seudulle. Edelleenkään suora kaukojunayhteys ei ole vaihtoehto henkilölle, joka on matkalaukkujen kanssa Tallinnanaukiolla. Hän luultavasti ottaa taksin olipa kehärata olemassa tai ei. Minulla kun ei ole tiedeporukan laskelmia, niin en tiedä tarkkaan, miten paljon aikaa kuluisi, jos ko.henkilö ottaisi jokerin Oulunkylään ja siitä junan kentälle. Suhteettoman ison osan kehäradan matka-ajasta kentälle lohkaisee Hki-Pasila, kokonaiset 5-6min.  Fakta on kuitenkin, että myös tälle uudelle radalle Pasilasta kentälle täytyy vaihtaa, jos Lepuskista tulee, eli portaat ylös ja sitten taas alas odottelemaan lentoaseman express junaa. Suoran yhteyden se tarjoaa tasan kahteen paikkaan: Pasilaan ja Helsinkiin.

Tulevaisuudessa jää nähtäväksi, miten mahdollinen lisäraide vaikuttaa tarjontaan lentoaseman suuntaan. Joka tapauksessa kehäradan vaikutukset koko metropolialueelle ovat voittopuolisesti erittäin hyvät.

Ja tämä vuorovälijuttusi on nyt aika suhteeton: Tampereen liikennettä ja pk-seudun paikallisliikenteen vuorovälejä ei kannata vertailla. Nyt oli kyse ratikoide n ja paikallisjunien vuoroväleistä, ei IC tai pikajunista. Onhan nyt maalaisjärjellä selvää, että ei kukaan tarvitse yhteyttä Tampereelle 10min välein, mutta esim N-junien tapauksessa asialla on iso merkitys. Aiempi 20min väli muutettiin sunnuntaisin 15min väliksi ja asialla oli iso merkitys.

----------


## kouvo

> Tampereen liikennettä ja pk-seudun paikallisliikenteen vuorovälejä ei kannata vertailla. Nyt oli kyse ratikoide n ja paikallisjunien vuoroväleistä, ei IC tai pikajunista. Onhan nyt maalaisjärjellä selvää, että ei kukaan tarvitse yhteyttä Tampereelle 10min välein, mutta esim N-junien tapauksessa asialla on iso merkitys.


Kukaan ei tarvitse alle 10 minuutin vuorovälejä, eikä millään yksittäisellä linjalla ole syytä liikennöidä tätä tiheämmin jos liikennöintivälineen ja aseman/pysäkin kapasiteetti vaan riittää, oli kyseessä sitten Kemijärven yöjuna tai vaikkapa helsingin metro. 

Suora lentokenttäyhteys on niin paljon nopeampi kuin kehärata, että sille riittää mainiosti 15-20 minuutin vuoroväli paikallisjunilla, joka vielä mahtuisi kaukoliikenteen sekaan. Palvelutaso olisi suorassa lentokenttäyhteydessä harvemmasta vuorovälistä huolimatta huomattavasti kehärataa parempi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kukaan ei tarvitse alle 10 minuutin vuorovälejä


Lähde tälle "tiedolle"?

----------


## Teme444

> Lentokentälle pääsee keskustasta nopeimmin bussilla, niin nyt kuten kehäradan valmistumisen jälkeenkin. Lentokentän kantakaupungista tulevien matkustajien määrätkin ovat sitä luokkaa, ettei niiden siirtämiseen raskasta raideliikennettä tarvita.


Aamen. Kohta varmaan luemme, että ne lentokentän matkustajat myös asuvat siellä kentällä, ni ihan turhaa oikeastaan viedään mitään yhteyksiä lentokentälle asti.

----------


## kuukanko

> Täällä kuitenkin ideana on nimenomaan käsitellä sitä, millä perusteilla päätöksiä tehdään, ovatko ne olleet hyviä päätöksiä ja millaisia päätöksiä kannattaa tehdä tulevaisuudessa.


Voi kun keskusteltaisiinkin, mutta tässä ketjussa suurin osa on kyllä hedelmätöntä kinaamista aiheista, jotka on käsitelty jo kymmeniin kertoihin. Lisäksi realiteetit on unohtuneet monissa tapauksissa useimmilta keskustelijoilta.

----------


## Teme444

> Kannattaisi nyt keskustella vain asioista eikä henkilöistä.


Ehkä




> Faktuaalisia argumentteja ovat mm. sellaiset kuin että Kehärata ei merkittävästi nopeuta liikennettä,


Esitettettyjen lukujen perusteella n. 40 min vs 30 min nopeutus on "vain" neljännes. Se siis ei ole merkittävä.




> vaihtoehtoinen hanke nopeuttaisi.


Minkä selvityksen mukaan?




> Koska suorasta lentoasemayhteydestä ei tosiaan ole olemassa selvityksiä, keskustelua pitää käydä ilman. Se ei kuitenkaan tee automaattisesti siitä huonompaa vaihtoehtoa.


Totta. Toisaalta kuten tässäkin ketjussa on tullut ilmi, niin junaliikennettä käyttää lentomatkustajista n. 4%. Karkeasti tuo tarkoittaisi n. 1300-1400 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa. Tuota volyymia pitää suhteuttaa kehäradan laskettuun suhteutettuu tarpeeseen joka on 200´000 matkaajaa. Toki suorajunayhteys voisi lisätä junan käyttöä liityntään lentoliikenteessä, mutta vaikka kaikki Suomessa tehdyt kaukojuna matkat (12,9 milj.) menisivät lentokentälle ei päästäisi kuin reiluun 35´000 matkaajaan päivässä. Näin ollen sanoisin, että se ON huonompi vaihtoehto. Karkeasti tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että vaikka pääräta kulkisikin Hki-Vantaan kautta, niin se ei poista tarvetta joko Kehäradalta tai suoralta metrolinjalta kantakaupungista lentokentälle. Näistä kahdesta vaihtoehdosta kehärata kuulostaa ainakin nykymuodossaan paremmalta.




> Juuri siksi keskustelua käydään, jotta voitaisiin pohtia, kannattaisiko tarkempia selvityksiä tehdä ja arvioida karkeammin. Pietarin junayhteyksien selvitys oli lentoaseman kaukojunayhteyden osalta lupaava.


Mikäli asiaa minulta kysytään, niin jos päärataa lähdetään muuttamaan, niin nostaisin esiin TGV tasoisen junayhteyden Välillä Hki-Lentoasema-Lahti-Jkl-Oulu, jolloin oma linjauksensa voisi kulkea tuolla Pietarin junalla, jopa saman tasoisena.




> Toivon samalla, että myös omat virheeni korjataan. Mutta se vaatii kunnollista perustelua.


Riittääkö yllä oleva?




> Jokaista hanketta on katsottava kriittisin silmin


Niimpä.

----------


## Teme444

> Väärin. Kaukojunayhteys nimenomaan tarjoaa nopean yhteyden myös Leppävaarasta ja Itäkeskuksesta, mutta vaihdollisena. Kehäradan junat taas ovat niin hitaita, ettei vaihdollinen yhteys kannata


Siis meinaat ihan oikeasti, että kaukojunat alkaisivat kuljettaa ihmisiä keskustan ja lentoaseman välillä. Tämähän tarkoittaisi sitä, että ko. yhteysvälillä kävisivät paikallisliikenteen liput. Taidetaan joka ikinen tällä palstalla kasvatta horsmaa korvassa ennen kuin tuo toteutuu VRn junissa.

Toisaalta kun rapiat 35´000 Aviapoliksessa työskentelevää + lentomatkustajat + muut junamatkaajat ahtautuvat samaan junaan Pasilassa mennäkseen lentoasemalle tai siitä eteenpäin, niin joko VR alkaa roudaamaan aikamoisia vaunumääriä pitkin Joensuuta, Kemiä (jne.) vain koska ko. välillä pitää olla tilaa. Toisena vaihtoehtona on tietysti se, että vaunt liitetään vain tuolle yhteysvälille junaan. Aika kuoleena syntynyt ajatus sanoisin.

----------


## kouvo

> Lähde tälle "tiedolle"?


kouvo: JLF, Raideyhteys Helsingin lentokentälle, #829 
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Tähän ei nyt varsinaisesti mitään tieteellisiä perusteluita tarvita. Ymmärtänet että kukaan ei jätä kaupunkimaastoautoaan ostamatta sen takia, että kotiportin ohi menevän yksittäisen joukkoliikennelinjan vuoroväli on ainoastaan 10 min. Omalla vankkurilla kun pääsee sekunnin vuorovälillä ilman vaihtoa haluttuun määränpäähän.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ymmärtänet että kukaan ei jätä kaupunkimaastoautoaan ostamatta sen takia, että kotiportin ohi menevän yksittäisen joukkoliikennelinjan vuoroväli on ainoastaan 10 min. Omalla vankkurilla kun pääsee sekunnin vuorovälillä ilman vaihtoa haluttuun määränpäähän.


10 min vuorovälillä oman auton käyttö saattaa vielä houkutella, koska pahimmassa tapauksessa edestakaisella matkalla menee 20 min pelkkiin odotteluihin (vaikka matka olisi vaihdoton). Tyypillisellä kaupunkimatkalla 20 min ratkaisee pelin jo selvästi henkilöauton hyväksi.

----------


## kouvo

> Karkeasti tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että vaikka pääräta kulkisikin Hki-Vantaan kautta, niin se ei poista tarvetta joko Kehäradalta tai suoralta metrolinjalta kantakaupungista lentokentälle.





> Siis meinaat ihan oikeasti, että kaukojunat alkaisivat kuljettaa ihmisiä keskustan ja lentoaseman välillä. Tämähän tarkoittaisi sitä, että ko. yhteysvälillä kävisivät paikallisliikenteen liput. Taidetaan joka ikinen tällä palstalla kasvatta horsmaa korvassa ennen kuin tuo toteutuu VRn junissa.
> 
> Toisaalta kun rapiat 35´000 Aviapoliksessa työskentelevää + lentomatkustajat + muut junamatkaajat ahtautuvat samaan junaan Pasilassa mennäkseen lentoasemalle tai siitä eteenpäin, niin joko VR alkaa roudaamaan aikamoisia vaunumääriä pitkin Joensuuta, Kemiä (jne.) vain koska ko. välillä pitää olla tilaa. Toisena vaihtoehtona on tietysti se, että vaunt liitetään vain tuolle yhteysvälille junaan. Aika kuoleena syntynyt ajatus sanoisin.


Samalla suoralla lentoasemaradalla voidaan liikennöidä sekä kauko-, että lähijunia, eiköhän tuo suora metrolinja kantakaupungista kentälle ole kaikkein turhin vaihtoehto. 

Foorumilla oli muistaakseni jossain ketjussa (mahdollisesti tässä) mielenkiintoisia  arvioita siitä minkälaisella vuorovälillä lentokenttämetroa tulisi liikennöidä, ettei tarvitsisi tyhjiä vaunuja ajattaa, ei ollut muuten ainakaan 5 minuuttia. 

Toki suora lentoasemayhteys voidaan hoitaa myös esittämälläsi tavalla, eli päin helvettiä.

----------


## Teme444

> Samalla suoralla lentoasemaradalla voidaan liikennöidä sekä kauko-, että lähijunia


Minkäläiselle kapasiteetille tuon radan aioit oikeastaan rakentaa? Jos nyt katson VRn matkahakua ja haen yhteydet Helsingistä pohjoiseen (käytetään asemaa Tikkurila), niin kaukojunia kulkee 06, 12, (19), 30, (41), (48), 00 (suluissa olevat kauemmaksi esim. Tampereelle kulkevia taajamajunia). Noillakin alkaa olemaan se 10  minuutin vuoroväli jo tiukassa.




> Toki suora lentoasemayhteys voidaan hoitaa myös esittämälläsi tavalla, eli päin helvettiä.


En mielestäni esittänyt mitään. Toki jos puhut heitosta "suorasta metrolinjasta", niin kyllähän metrolinjalla on ihan hyvin mahdollista ajattaa sekä suoria, että usein pysähteleviä yhteyksiä. Tosin kaiketi kukaan ei ole esittänyt vakavissaan metroyhteyttä Hki-Lentoasemaa ilman väli pysähdyksiä ainoana raideyhteytenä ao. välille. Menisimpä väittämään, että tuolla olisi varmasti se sama potentiaalinen käyttäjäkunta, itse asiassa isompikin jopa huomattavasti isompi kuin suoralla junayhteydellä.

----------


## kouvo

> 10 min vuorovälillä oman auton käyttö saattaa vielä houkutella, koska pahimmassa tapauksessa edestakaisella matkalla menee 20 min pelkkiin odotteluihin (vaikka matka olisi vaihdoton). Tyypillisellä kaupunkimatkalla 20 min ratkaisee pelin jo selvästi henkilöauton hyväksi.


Just joo, tarkasteluhan kannattaa aina hoitaa pahimman kaavan mukaan. Ja luonnollisesti 8-9 minuutin vuorovälillä peltilehmä varmasti jätettäisiin ilomielin navettaansa, koska joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso koettaisiin nousseen aivan uusiin sfääreihin. Ja siitä kun vielä lähdetään hiomaan vuoroväliä tiukemmaksi, niin saattaa vastaan tulla tiettyjä taloudellisia ja liikenteellisiä realiteetteja.

----------


## Kaid

> 10 min vuorovälillä oman auton käyttö saattaa vielä houkutella, koska pahimmassa tapauksessa edestakaisella matkalla menee 20 min pelkkiin odotteluihin (vaikka matka olisi vaihdoton). Tyypillisellä kaupunkimatkalla 20 min ratkaisee pelin jo selvästi henkilöauton hyväksi.


Toisaalta kymmenen minuutin vuoroväli tarkoittaa sitä, että kulkuneuvon aikataulu on erittäin helposti muistettavissa (mikäli siis vuoroväli pysyy samana koko päivän). Näinollen kulkuvälinettä päivittäin käyttävä osaa rytmittää liikkumisensa niin, että tulee aina laiturille vain muutamaa minuuttia ennen kulkuneuvon tuloa. Voin itseasiassa sanoa useiden vuosien tarkkailun perusteella ihmisten myös tekevän näin; käytän päivittäin M-junaa Kannelmäestä Helsinkiin (ja toiseen suuntaan) lähtien eri aikoina kotoa. Lähes kaikki junaa käyttävät saapuvat laiturille max 5 minuuttia ennen junan aikataulunmukaista lähtöaikaa, yleensä myöhemmin.

Tihempi vuoroväli voi itseasiassa olla epäkäytännöllisempi kuin 10 minuuttia, koska lähtöaika ei ole enää vakio. Tällä hetkellä Kannelmäestä Helsinkiin päin matkustavan tarvitsee muistaa vain, että juna lähtee aina X:X0. Jos sen sijaan vuoroväli olisi esimerkiksi 7 minuuttia, olisi lähtöaika pakko tarkistaa erikseen joka lähdön yhtedessä jos oma lähtöaika ei ole vakio. Näinollen oma keskimääräinen odotusaikani asemalla todennäköisesti nousisi jos M-junan vuoroväliä tihennetään (paitsi jos sitä tihennetään 5 minuuttiin jolloin nykyinen aikataulu pätee edelleen).

----------


## kouvo

> Minkäläiselle kapasiteetille tuon radan aioit oikeastaan rakentaa? Jos nyt katson VRn matkahakua ja haen yhteydet Helsingistä pohjoiseen (käytetään asemaa Tikkurila), niin kaukojunia kulkee 06, 12, (19), 30, (41), (48), 00 (suluissa olevat kauemmaksi esim. Tampereelle kulkevia taajamajunia). Noillakin alkaa olemaan se 10  minuutin vuoroväli jo tiukassa.


Kaukojunat (poislukien lähiliikennealueen ulkopuolelle jatkavat taajamajunat) + 3-4 lähijunaa tunnissa. Kaksi raideparia riittää hyvin.

Tällä jokseenkin voimakkaasti väritetyllä matkahakupalvelun käytölläsi, onnistuit tietysti kääntämään tilanteen näyttämään mahdottomalta. Z-junat eivät esimerkiksi liity lentoaseman suoran yhteyden kapasiteettiin millään tavoin, eikä minuuttiaikataulusi muutenkaan pidä paikkaansa joka tunnin kohdalla. Ylipäätään voit pyyhkiä listastasi kaikki sulutetut minuutit, koska kyseiset vuorot jatkavat vanhalla reitillä. Tähän kun vielä lisätään se, että VR:lle ei ole annettu ikiaikaista perustuslaillista oikeutta hoitaa asioita huonoimmalla mahdollisella tavalla vaan kioskiin voitaisiin edellyttää palkattavan edes yksi henkilö, joka ymmärtää aikataulusuunnittelusta edes jotain, niin voisi olettaa että suoralle lentokenttäyhteydelle saadaan kauko- ja lähijunat sovitettua suht. sopuisasti. 




> En mielestäni esittänyt mitään. Toki jos puhut heitosta "suorasta metrolinjasta", niin kyllähän metrolinjalla on ihan hyvin mahdollista ajattaa sekä suoria, että usein pysähteleviä yhteyksiä. Tosin kaiketi kukaan ei ole esittänyt vakavissaan metroyhteyttä Hki-Lentoasemaa ilman väli pysähdyksiä ainoana raideyhteytenä ao. välille. Menisimpä väittämään, että tuolla olisi varmasti se sama potentiaalinen käyttäjäkunta, itse asiassa isompikin jopa huomattavasti isompi kuin suoralla junayhteydellä.


Tästä naurettavasta lentokenttämetrosta, oli se sitten suora tai vino, on foorumilla keskusteltu ihan riittämiin, enkä tässä vaiheessa nyt keksi uusia näkökulmia sen torppaamiseen. Vanhoja ja yhä käyttökelpoisia eri kirjoittajien perusteluita lentokenttämetroa vastaan löytyy kyllä kelaamalla tätä ketjua taaksepäin.

----------


## Teme444

> Kaukojunat (poislukien lähiliikennealueen ulkopuolelle jatkavat taajamajunat) + 3-4 lähijunaa tunnissa. Kaksi raideparia riittää hyvin.
> 
> Tällä jokseenkin voimakkaasti väritetyllä matkahakupalvelun käytölläsi, onnistuit tietysti kääntämään tilanteen näyttämään mahdottomalta.


Ei se minun vikani ole, että Helsingistä lähtee ulos tuon verran junia kuin nyt lähtee. Halusitko kuitenkin sanoa, että nykyiset kaukojunat ja jokunen uusi vuoro tulisi tuolle välille? Nyt kuitenkin on niin, että Keskustan asema tuppaa jo nyt hukkumaan odotteleviin juniin ja sinä olisi lisäämässä about 15 junaa siihen tunnissa. Siksi on käytettävä joko olemassa olevia junia tai jättää seudullinen liikenne pois.




> Vanhoja ja yhä käyttökelpoisia eri kirjoittajien perusteluita lentokenttämetroa vastaan löytyy kyllä kelaamalla tätä ketjua taaksepäin.


Ei oikeastaa kyse ole siitä. Lähinnä tuo ajatus tuli mieleeni, koska minusta molemmat (suora lentokenttä metro ja pääradan linjaus suorana lentokentän kautta) kuulostavat yksinään ihan yhtä järkeviltä (lue: järjettömiltä). Tosiasia kuitenkin on se, että jos päärata linjataan lentoaseman kautta, niin seudullista liikennettä aseman suuntaa hoitamaan tarvitaan joko
A) Noilla raiteilla liikennöivä välillä tiheästi pysähtelevä paikallisjuna
B) Kehäradan tyyppinen ratkaisu
C) Lentoasemalle menevä useasti pysähtelevä metrolinja

Vaihtoehdot A ja C palvelevat helposti nyt paljon rakennettavia alueita ja luovat keskustasta yhteyden lentoasemalla ja sen suurelle työpaikka-alueelle. Vaihtoehto B tekee saman, mutta pohjautuen palvelun laajentamiseen eri suunnasta, joka mahdollistaa rakentamisen nyt harvaan rakennetulle alueelle. Ylläolevista vain B voi olla yksinään tehokas tai muutoin järkevä ratkaisu.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Tosiasia kuitenkin on se, että jos päärata linjataan lentoaseman kautta, niin seudullista liikennettä aseman suuntaa hoitamaan tarvitaan joko
> A) Noilla raiteilla liikennöivä välillä tiheästi pysähtelevä paikallisjuna
> B) Kehäradan tyyppinen ratkaisu
> C) Lentoasemalle menevä useasti pysähtelevä metrolinja
> 
> Vaihtoehdot A ja C palvelevat helposti nyt paljon rakennettavia alueita ja luovat keskustasta yhteyden lentoasemalla ja sen suurelle työpaikka-alueelle. Vaihtoehto B tekee saman, mutta pohjautuen palvelun laajentamiseen eri suunnasta, joka mahdollistaa rakentamisen nyt harvaan rakennetulle alueelle. Ylläolevista vain B voi olla yksinään tehokas tai muutoin järkevä ratkaisu.


Mitenkäs olisi jos oikaistaisiin päärataa vähän enemmän eli jo Hyvinkäältä asti Nurmijärven kautta Helsinki-Vantaalle ja lisäksi raitiovaunuyhteys Tikkurilan ja Myyrmäen juna-asemien välille lentokentän kautta. Ratikkapysäkit ihan asemien sisäänkäyntien eteen (tai Tikkurilan aseman tapauksessa pääradan alle, mikäli raitiovaunulinjaa halutaan jatkaa itäpuolelle). Kaikki radat pintaan mahdollisuuksien mukaan (Hyvinkään ja lentokentän väli näyttää rakennuksista tyhjemmältä kuin Keravan ja lentokentän). Vantaankosken rataa puolestaan voisi jatkaa uusille alueille sitä mukaa kun tarvetta on. Näin saataisiin lisäkapasiteettia niin paikallis- kuin kaukoliikenteelle ja tarjottua houkutteleva raideliikenteen käyttömahdollisuus paljon nykyistä useammalle.

----------


## kouvo

> Halusitko kuitenkin sanoa, että nykyiset kaukojunat ja jokunen uusi vuoro tulisi tuolle välille? Nyt kuitenkin on niin, että Keskustan asema tuppaa jo nyt hukkumaan odotteleviin juniin ja sinä olisi lisäämässä about 15 junaa siihen tunnissa. Siksi on käytettävä joko olemassa olevia junia tai jättää seudullinen liikenne pois.


Halusin. helsingin rautatieaseman tukkoisuuteen on erittäin helppo ratkaisu -Pisara. Jostain syystä tämä seudun järkevin raskasraidehanke on kuitenkin juuttunut sivuraiteelle, kaikenlaisten länsimetrojen ja kehäratojen kiilatessa investointiohjelmassa ohi. Kuvaa hyvin sitä, että härmässä hankkeita kelkotaan eteenpäin yksittäistapauksina, ihan niin kuin niiden toteuttamisella ei olisi mitään vaikutuksia muihin hankkeisiin. Mistähän ihmeestä sinä tuon 15 junan lisäyksen oikein kaivoit? Kysehän on ainoastaan 3-4 junan lisäämisestä suuntaansa tunnissa.




> Ei oikeastaa kyse ole siitä. Lähinnä tuo ajatus tuli mieleeni, koska minusta molemmat (suora lentokenttä metro ja pääradan linjaus suorana lentokentän kautta) kuulostavat yksinään ihan yhtä järkeviltä (lue: järjettömiltä). Tosiasia kuitenkin on se, että jos päärata linjataan lentoaseman kautta, niin seudullista liikennettä aseman suuntaa hoitamaan tarvitaan joko
> A) Noilla raiteilla liikennöivä välillä tiheästi pysähtelevä paikallisjuna
> B) Kehäradan tyyppinen ratkaisu
> C) Lentoasemalle menevä useasti pysähtelevä metrolinja
> 
> Vaihtoehdot A ja C palvelevat helposti nyt paljon rakennettavia alueita ja luovat keskustasta yhteyden lentoasemalla ja sen suurelle työpaikka-alueelle. Vaihtoehto B tekee saman, mutta pohjautuen palvelun laajentamiseen eri suunnasta, joka mahdollistaa rakentamisen nyt harvaan rakennetulle alueelle. Ylläolevista vain B voi olla yksinään tehokas tai muutoin järkevä ratkaisu.


A) hki-Pasila-Maunula-Vantaanportti-(Aviapolis)-Lentoasema-Riihikallio-Hyrylä-Kytömaa -linja mahtuu hyvin liikennöimään kaukojunien sekaan välillä hki-Lentoasema n. 15-20 minuutin välein ja Lentoasemalta pohjoiseen ehkä hieman harvemmin. 

B) Jos sellainen nyt väkisin halutaan, niin huomattavasti kustannustehokkaampi ja paremmin palveleva ratkaisu on esim. maanpäällinen pikaratikka. Ja mitä tulee vaihtoehdon mahdollistamaan lisärakentamiseen, niin ainakin asuntorakentamisen kannalta alue on ongelmallinen lentomelun takia. Mutta "metropolialueellahan" maa on niin pirun piukassa, Espoossakin melkein puolet pinta-alasta ei ole peltoa ja pusikkoa.

C) Tämän vaihtoehdon voisi jo pikkuhiljaa repiä irti HKL:n piirrustelulehtiöstä.

----------


## Kolli

Helsingin rautatieaseman kapasiteettiongelmat on ratkaistava joka tapauksessa, kehäradan ja eskaran myötä. Siksi pisara pitää toteuttaa, vaikka tulisi suora yhteys kentälle Pasilasta tunnelissa.

----------


## Jykke

> Pikajunia en ollut pysäyttämässä Keravalla, vaan nopeita taajamajunia. Kerava nyt olisi muutenkin toissijainen vaihtoyhteys, mutta vaihtoehto joillekin sekin.


 Voisi silti olla kaukojunien pysäyttäminen Keravalla ihan miettimisen arvoinen juttu, jos (ja melko varmasti _kun_) kaikki tai ainakin suurin osa kaukojunista sujahtaisi Keravalta lentokentän oikoradalle. Keravastahan muodostuisi näin ollen tärkeä lähi- ja kaukojunien vaihtoasema. Ja pelkkänä vaihtoasemanahan Kerava ei pelkästään toimisi, sillä onhan kaupungissa yli 30 000 asukasta ja asutus on suurimmilta osin keskittynyt aseman läheisyyteen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Voisi silti olla kaukojunien pysäyttäminen Keravalla ihan miettimisen arvoinen juttu, jos (ja melko varmasti _kun_) kaikki tai ainakin suurin osa kaukojunista sujahtaisi Keravalta lentokentän oikoradalle. Keravastahan muodostuisi näin ollen tärkeä lähi- ja kaukojunien vaihtoasema. Ja pelkkänä vaihtoasemanahan Kerava ei pelkästään toimisi, sillä onhan kaupungissa yli 30 000 asukasta ja asutus on suurimmilta osin keskittynyt aseman läheisyyteen.


En pysäyttäisi kyllä Pendolinoja Keravalla. IC:t voisi tarvittaessa ehkä pysäyttää. Eihän Pendolino pysähdy enää edes Hämeenlinnassa. Vaihtoyhteys Pendolinosta Pasilassa tai lentoasemalla on useimpiin tarkoituksiin riittävän hyvä, ja loppuja tarkoituksia palvelee vain jonkin verran Pendolinoa hitaampi IC-juna, joka pysähtyy huomattavasti useammassa paikassa. Tämä periaate toimii jo nyt varsin hyvin Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä, eikä se ole silmämääräisesti arvioituna vaikuttanut negatiivisesti edes Pendolinon täyttöasteeseen.

Mitä tulee vaihtoyhteyteen eri suuntien kaukojunien kesken, näkisin mieluummin Tampere-Lahti -yhteyden käyttäen Riihimäelle tulossa olevaa kolmioraidetta (tätä voisi tietenkin jatkaa tarpeen mukaan kummastakin päästä eteenpäin).

----------


## Teme444

> Mitenkäs olisi jos oikaistaisiin päärataa vähän enemmän eli jo Hyvinkäältä asti Nurmijärven kautta Helsinki-Vantaalle ja lisäksi raitiovaunuyhteys Tikkurilan ja Myyrmäen juna-asemien välille lentokentän kautta.


Periaatteessa ihan hyvä, mutta tällöin tuota lentokenttä yhteyttä voisi käyttää vain Tampereen suunnan junat.




> Vantaankosken rataa puolestaan voisi jatkaa uusille alueille sitä mukaa kun tarvetta on. Näin saataisiin lisäkapasiteettia niin paikallis- kuin kaukoliikenteelle ja tarjottua houkutteleva raideliikenteen käyttömahdollisuus paljon nykyistä useammalle.


Itse näen oikaisusuunnitelman lähinnä suunnitelmana saada lisäkapasiteettia Keravan ja Helsingin väliselle paikallisiikenteelle. Keravalta pohjoiseen nykyinen kapasiteetti riittää ainakin kohtuudella sekä sen lisäys vaikka Kerava-Järvepää -osuudelle ei vaadi tähtitieteellisiä investointeja. Toisaalta linjaus Keravalle mahdollistaa mm. oikoradan tehokkaan käytön. Kaukojunien kapasiteetti ongelma on ihan muualla kuin mainitulla yhteysvälillä. Suurimmat ongelmat löytyvät Tampereelta sekä Seinäjoki-Oulu väliltä.

----------


## Teme444

> helsingin rautatieaseman tukkoisuuteen on erittäin helppo ratkaisu -Pisara.


Tulkitsenko nyt oikein, jos sanon, että sinustakin Pisara pitäisi toteuttaa ennen mainostamaasi pääradan oikaisua? Jos tulkitsen, niin olemme tuosta samaa mieltä. Se, että onko ratkaisu helppo on sitten toinen juttu. Paperillahan se toki sitä on, mutta poliittisesti se ei sitä ole. Se taasen on vain realismia.




> Jostain syystä tämä seudun järkevin raskasraidehanke on kuitenkin juuttunut sivuraiteelle, kaikenlaisten länsimetrojen ja kehäratojen kiilatessa investointiohjelmassa ohi.


Tuo on väittämä, jota mä en alle kirjoita. Mä en menisi sanomaan, että Pisara olisi varsinaisesti sivuraiteella, mutta sen rahoitus on. Mä kään en näe hyvänä sitä, että Helsinki on pääasiallinen maksaja hankeessa ilman, että Helsinki on siinä suuri hyötyjä. Toki hyötyä on Helsingilläkin, mutta suurin hyötyjä on silti toisaalla. Asia saattaisi muuttua, jopa radikaalisti, jos maksajia ilmaaintuisi enemmän.




> Mistähän ihmeestä sinä tuon 15 junan lisäyksen oikein kaivoit? Kysehän on ainoastaan 3-4 junan lisäämisestä suuntaansa tunnissa.


Sori, virhe oli mun. Luin kyllä, että 3-4 junaa, mutta mielsin sen vuoroväli minuutiksi. Silti tuo 3-4 junaakin on sellainen määrä, että jo nyt tukkoisella asemalla se voi aiheuttaa ongelmia.




> A) hki-Pasila-Maunula-Vantaanportti-(Aviapolis)-Lentoasema-Riihikallio-Hyrylä-Kytömaa -linja mahtuu hyvin liikennöimään kaukojunien sekaan välillä hki-Lentoasema n. 15-20 minuutin välein ja Lentoasemalta pohjoiseen ehkä hieman harvemmin.


Mahtuu ehkä, jos asemilla on rittävät ohitus mahdollisuudet. Tosin tuolla alueella (siis lentokentän eteläpuolella) on rakentaminen nyt varsin kiivastahtista ja kaavoitusta on hyvin huomattava määrä. Mä epäilen, että tuo 15 minuutin vuoroväli ei tule riittämään. Etenkin jos nyt kehäradan varelle kaavailtu rakentaminen siirtyykin radan siirron myötä ko. alueelle. Tosin tuo vesittää muutoksesta saadun suurimman hyödyn, eli suoran junayhteyden, ellei siä huoda VR kaukojunillaan. Sihen en tosin edelleenkään usko.

Sitten oikeastaan on pakko kysyä, että mikä sinusa on tuon pääradan oikaisun pääasialliset hyödyt? Mulle ne on jäänyt epäselväksi.




> B) Jos sellainen nyt väkisin halutaan, niin huomattavasti kustannustehokkaampi ja paremmin palveleva ratkaisu on esim. maanpäällinen pikaratikka.


Hmm... Se vaatisi täysin uuden yhteyden rakentamisen keskustasta lähtien. En vain jaksa uskoa siihen. Toki idea voi pitää sisällään nykyisen Martilaakon radan hyödyntämisen, mutta en uso RHKn ihan helpolla tuohon suostuvan. Osin poliittiset raeaaliteetit eivät puolla tuota vaihtoehtoa.




> Ja mitä tulee vaihtoehdon mahdollistamaan lisärakentamiseen, niin ainakin asuntorakentamisen kannalta alue on ongelmallinen lentomelun takia.


Siitä ehkä kannattaisi konsultoida nyt alueella asuvaa väestöä. Tosaalta kehärata tuo kaivatun raideliikenteen Vantaalle olemassa olevien keskusten väliin itä-länsi suunnassa. Tämä tuntuu unohtuvan varsin usein.




> Mutta "metropolialueellahan" maa on niin pirun piukassa, Espoossakin melkein puolet pinta-alasta ei ole peltoa ja pusikkoa.


Sinusta en tiedä, mutta minusta kaupunkirakennetta pitäisi tiivistää sielä missä infraa on nyt tai siellä minne jokatapauksessa tarvetta rakentamiselle on. Lyhyesti tämä tarkoittaa Vantaalla itä-länsi suunnan rakentamista Tikkurilan ja Martilaakon väliin. Tisaalta se tarkoittaa myös olemassa olevien alueiden tivistämistä sekä mm. Tuusulanväylän "käytävän rakentamista, niin Helsingin kuin Vantaa puolella. Pohjois-Espoo saakin jäädä pusikoksi ainakin niin kauan ennen kuin jo olemassa olevien väylien luomat käytävät on on tytetty.




> C) Tämän vaihtoehdon voisi jo pikkuhiljaa repiä irti HKL:n piirrustelulehtiöstä.


Miksi? Nykyinen kaupunki rakenne tulee tiivistymään paitsi Pasilasta pohjoiseen Käpylä, Maunula, Pukimäki akselilla sekä Tuusulanväylän käytävässä esim. Tammisto, ylästö, Veromiehenkylä alueella. On totta, ettei tuo suunta ole metrolle tällä hetkellä riittävä, mutta rakentamista tuolla tullaan tekemään niin paljon, ettei tuota tällä hetkellä pidä nakata mihinkään. Minusta on vain hyvä, että se tullaan selvittämään.

----------


## Teme444

> Voisi silti olla kaukojunien pysäyttäminen Keravalla ihan miettimisen arvoinen juttu, jos (ja melko varmasti _kun_) kaikki tai ainakin suurin osa kaukojunista sujahtaisi Keravalta lentokentän oikoradalle. Keravastahan muodostuisi näin ollen tärkeä lähi- ja kaukojunien vaihtoasema. Ja pelkkänä vaihtoasemanahan Kerava ei pelkästään toimisi, sillä onhan kaupungissa yli 30 000 asukasta ja asutus on suurimmilta osin keskittynyt aseman läheisyyteen.


Oletetaan seuraava skenaario. Kehärata on rakennettu, samoin Pääradan oikaisu ja kaupunkiraiteet Espoon keskukseen asti, kuten myös Pisara. Tällöin Liikennöintiä voisi harjoittaa seuraavasti.

Kehäradalla liikennöidään molempiin suuntiin M junalla 10 minuutin vuorovälillä. Tällöin Lentokentältä lähtee juna vuorosuuntiin 5 minuutin välein siten, että länteen lentoasemalta lähtevä jatka Pasilan jälkeen Töölön kautta Keskustaan ja vastavuoroisesti Tikkurilan suunna Hakaniemeen, jolloin muodostuu eräänlainen kahdeksikko. Tämän lisäksi Tikkurilsta lähtee juna (olkoon nyt vaikka P) Pisaralle, josta edelleen Leppävaaraan. Tämäkin 10 minuutin vuorovälillä. Tällöin Tikkurilasta lähtee juna Keskustaan 5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Molemmat junat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla. Keskustasta tämän lisäksi lähtee 10 minuutin vuorovälillä juna Espoon keskukseen siten, että joka toinen jatkaa aina Kirkkonummelle asti. Tällöin Leppävaaraan asti olisi 5 minuutin vuoroväli, Espoon keskukseen 10 minuutin vuoroväli ja Kirkkonummelle 20 minuutin vuoroväli.

"Vanhaa" päärataa jatkaisi K-juna pysähtyen suurimmilla asemilla, mutta nykyisestä poiketen se ei jäsi Keravalle vaan jatkaisi Järvepäähän asti. Vuoroväli voisi olla 15 minuuttia.

"Uutta" päärataa kulkisivat kauemmaksi kulkevat taajamajunat reitillä Helsinki-Pasila-Lentoasema-Kerava->Riihimäen-/Lahden suunta. Näiden vuoroväli voi olla 30 minuuttia kummallakin. Näiden lisäksi ko. rataa käyttäisivät kaukojunat, jota kulkisivat niin ikään Hki-Pasila-Lentoasema->Tampereen-/Lahden suunta.

Mikäli näin liikennöitäisiin, niin luonnolliset hubit muodostuvat Lentoasemalle ja Pasilaan. Kerava toki saattaisi olla jonkilainen vaihtoasema lähinnä Vantaan suunnasta tuleville, mutta merkitystä olisi lähinnä pääteasemana (vaikka linjat ei sinne päättyisikään).

----------


## kouvo

> Tulkitsenko nyt oikein, jos sanon, että sinustakin Pisara pitäisi toteuttaa ennen mainostamaasi pääradan oikaisua? Jos tulkitsen, niin olemme tuosta samaa mieltä. Se, että onko ratkaisu helppo on sitten toinen juttu. Paperillahan se toki sitä on, mutta poliittisesti se ei sitä ole. Se taasen on vain realismia.


Juurikin näin.




> Tuo on väittämä, jota mä en alle kirjoita. Mä en menisi sanomaan, että Pisara olisi varsinaisesti sivuraiteella, mutta sen rahoitus on.


Sehän on sama asia. Mikäli rahoja ei löydy ei rataakaan rakenneta, vaikka kuinka jeesusteltaisiin sen hyödyllisyydestä.




> Mä kään en näe hyvänä sitä, että Helsinki on pääasiallinen maksaja hankeessa ilman, että Helsinki on siinä suuri hyötyjä. Toki hyötyä on Helsingilläkin, mutta suurin hyötyjä on silti toisaalla. Asia saattaisi muuttua, jopa radikaalisti, jos maksajia ilmaaintuisi enemmän.


Jotta totuus ei unohtuisi, niin tällä hetkellä pk-seudulle on PISARAA huomattavasti todennäköisemmin toteutumassa kaksi naurettavaa ja ökykallista raskasraidehanketta, joista toisesta helsinki ei maksa senttiäkään vaikka hyödyt kohdistuvat voimakkaasti helsingille. Ja toisessa hankkeessa helsingin maksuosuus on huomattavasti naapuripitäjää pienempi, vaikka kyseisen hankkeen hyödyt kohdistuvat selkeästi helsingille, naapurikylän joutuessa rahoittamaan järjettömällä europinolla itselleen täysin epätarkoituksenmukaista järjestelmää.  




> Mahtuu ehkä, jos asemilla on rittävät ohitus mahdollisuudet. Tosin tuolla alueella (siis lentokentän eteläpuolella) on rakentaminen nyt varsin kiivastahtista ja kaavoitusta on hyvin huomattava määrä. Mä epäilen, että tuo 15 minuutin vuoroväli ei tule riittämään.


Ohitusmahdollisuus tarvitaan ainoastaan Lentokentän asemalle, joka muutenkin toimii osalle junista päättärinä. Vartin vuoroväli riittää mainiosti, jos kaluston kapasiteetti mitoitetaan oikein, eikä esim. länsimetrotyyppisesti.




> Sitten oikeastaan on pakko kysyä, että mikä sinusa on tuon pääradan oikaisun pääasialliset hyödyt? Mulle ne on jäänyt epäselväksi.


Jos hiukan selailet tätä ketjua, niin hyötyjä on kyllä tuotu esille usean eri kirjoittajan toimesta vaikka kuinka paljon.




> Hmm... Se vaatisi täysin uuden yhteyden rakentamisen keskustasta lähtien. En vain jaksa uskoa siihen. Toki idea voi pitää sisällään nykyisen Martilaakon radan hyödyntämisen, mutta en uso RHKn ihan helpolla tuohon suostuvan. Osin poliittiset raeaaliteetit eivät puolla tuota vaihtoehtoa.


En varsinaisesti tarkoittanut keskustasta lähtevää yhteyttä, vaan Vantaan poikittaista ratikkaa, josta mm. Harri Turunen pari viestiä sitten kirjoitti omassa viestissään.




> Siitä ehkä kannattaisi konsultoida nyt alueella asuvaa väestöä.


Siis oravia, jäniksiä ja myyriä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- ainakin suurin osa kaukojunista sujahtaisi Keravalta lentokentän oikoradalle.


Keskustelu näyttää saaneen jotain uutta pontta ja asiaa käsitellään hyvin perusteinkin, mutta en valitettavasti itse ehdi kirjoittaa nyt vastineita.

Mutta voisiko edes tällä foorumilla, jossa käydään monesti paljon korkeatasoisempaa keskustelua kuin joukkoliikenteestä kirjoittavissa medioissa, vihdoin lopettaa puhumisen lentokentän _oikoradasta_. Kaikki uudet radat eivät ole oikoratoja, ja lentokentän kaukojunayhteys ei oikaise yhtään mitään. Idea on vain siirtää liikennettä Tikkurilan kautta kulkemasta lentokentän kautta kulkevaksi, ei oikaista, kuten esimerkiksi Lahteen oikaistaan oikorataa pitkin. Oikorata-nimi antaa väärän kuvan hankkeen tarkoitusperistä.

----------


## Jykke

> Mikäli näin liikennöitäisiin, niin luonnolliset hubit muodostuvat Lentoasemalle ja Pasilaan. Kerava toki saattaisi olla jonkilainen vaihtoasema lähinnä Vantaan suunnasta tuleville, mutta merkitystä olisi lähinnä pääteasemana (vaikka linjat ei sinne päättyisikään).


 Juurikin tuo Kerava - Hiekkaharjun väli paranisi kaukojunien pysähtymisen myötä. Ja lisää painoarvoa kaukojunien pysäyttämiseen toisi myös mahdollinen lähiliikenteen aloittaminen jälleen Porvoon radalla lähitulevaisuudessa.




> Mutta voisiko edes tällä foorumilla, jossa käydään monesti paljon korkeatasoisempaa keskustelua kuin joukkoliikenteestä kirjoittavissa medioissa, vihdoin lopettaa puhumisen lentokentän _oikoradasta_.


 Mielessäni oikeastaan käväisikin ajatus viestiä kirjoittaessa, että mitä nimitystä tästä lentokentän kaukoliikenteen radasta tulisi käyttää. Se oikorata kun on niin helppo ja nopea kirjoittaa. Pääradan siirto, tai lentokentän kaukojunien rata lienee parempi nimitys?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pääradan siirto, tai lentokentän kaukojunien rata lienee parempi nimitys?


Lentokentän kaukojunayhteys on se, mitä itse käytän (kaukojunarata kuulostaa korvissani vähän liikaa lapsekkaalta). Pääradan siirto tarkoittaisi vanhan pääradan purkamista samalla, eikä se kerro siitä, mitä siirretään ja minne. Voisi ajatella myös käytettävän nimitystä Lentokenttärata, mutta siinä on se ongelma, että Kehäratakin kulkee lentokentälle.

Jos rataa tosissaan ruvetaan suunnittelemaan, sille keksittäneen jokin markkinointinimi (kuten Jokeri, Kehärata, Länsimetro), joka nyt voisi hyvin olla vaikka Vantaa Express (Helsingin kansainvälisen lentoaseman nimihän on Vantaa), joka toivottavasti olisi myös lentokentän omien nopeiden junien markkinointinimi, koska se noudattaa kansainvälistä käytäntöä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta voisiko edes tällä foorumilla, jossa käydään monesti paljon korkeatasoisempaa keskustelua kuin joukkoliikenteestä kirjoittavissa medioissa, vihdoin lopettaa puhumisen lentokentän _oikoradasta_. Kaikki uudet radat eivät ole oikoratoja, ja lentokentän kaukojunayhteys ei oikaise yhtään mitään. Idea on vain siirtää liikennettä Tikkurilan kautta kulkemasta lentokentän kautta kulkevaksi, ei oikaista, kuten esimerkiksi Lahteen oikaistaan oikorataa pitkin. Oikorata-nimi antaa väärän kuvan hankkeen tarkoitusperistä.


Ei tämä nyt ihan noin mustavalkoista ole. Jos olen menossa lentokentälle, niin kehärata kiertää mutta suora lentoasemayhteys oikaisee. Tämä pätee molemmista suunnista, tosin erityisesti pohjoisesta tullessa vaihtoyhteys Tikkurilassa tuntuu hyvin konkreettisesti kaukaa kiertämiseltä verrattuna siihen että pääsisi suoraan ja vaihdoitta. Joten kyllä se tavallaan on myös oikorata.




> Lentokentän kaukojunayhteys on se, mitä itse käytän (kaukojunarata kuulostaa korvissani vähän liikaa lapsekkaalta). Pääradan siirto tarkoittaisi vanhan pääradan purkamista samalla, eikä se kerro siitä, mitä siirretään ja minne. Voisi ajatella myös käytettävän nimitystä Lentokenttärata, mutta siinä on se ongelma, että Kehäratakin kulkee lentokentälle.


Lentokentän kaukojunayhteys on ihan hyvä neutraali ilmaus, jota tästä voinee käyttää. Oikorata olisi markkinointihenkisempi, mutta tässä kaukojunayhteydessä olisi se hyvä puoli, että se differoisi hankkeen selkeästi kehäradasta, joka ei todellakaan ole kaukojunayhteys tai muutenkaan mitenkään luonteva "tapa kytkeä lentokenttä kaukojunaliikenteeseen".




> Jos rataa tosissaan ruvetaan suunnittelemaan, sille keksittäneen jokin markkinointinimi (kuten Jokeri, Kehärata, Länsimetro), joka nyt voisi hyvin olla vaikka Vantaa Express (Helsingin kansainvälisen lentoaseman nimihän on Vantaa), joka toivottavasti olisi myös lentokentän omien nopeiden junien markkinointinimi, koska se noudattaa kansainvälistä käytäntöä.


Tai sitten *Airport Express* tai *Helsinki Airport Express*. Kuinka moni ulkomaalainen yhtäkkiä tajuaa että Helsingin lentoasema on Vantaa? Varsinkin kun Vantaa on muutakin kuin lentokenttä. Ei Brysselissäkään yhteys ole nimeltään Zaventem Express vaan Airport Express.

Pariisissa tosin on missattu brändäysmahdollisuus toistaiseksi kokonaan. CDG Express on vasta suunnittelupöydällä, mutta RER B:llä ajetaan muiden junien joukossa myös non-stoppeja Gare du Nordin ja lentoaseman välillä. Tätä voitaisiin hyvin kutsua lentoasemaexpressiksi, mutta noilla junilla ei näyttäisi toistaiseksi olevan edes niitä nelikirjaintunnuksia (_code mission_, esim. PEPE, KROL, EKLI, GABY jne.) jotka muilla RER-junilla tyypillisesti on, mistään brändistä puhumattakaan. Tämä on aika käsittämätön moka ottaen huomioon kuinka paljon lentomatkustajan matkaa huojentaa tieto, ettei matkalla kentälle tarvitse välttämättä pysähtyä esim. Aulnay-sous-Bois'ssa tai muissa potentiaalisesti herkissä lähiöissä. Eikä siis matkustaa samassa junassa kuin ne jotka noihin paikkoihin ovat matkalla.

----------


## teme

Heitetään nyt sitten tähän vähän isompaa kuviota:

Tunnelipäärata (kelpaako Elmo?) tulee Keravan pohjoispuolelta Lentokentän kautta Pasilaan etupäässä tunnelissa. Miksei sitten pitemmälle?

Eli viedään rata Pasilasta tunnelissa Pisaran linjaa Töölön aseman ohi, ja siitä Kampin  metroaseman alapuolelle, ja sieltä edelleen Jätkäsaareen Länsisatamaan, jonne tulee maan alle seisontalaiturit ja pääteasema. Lähtevät kaukojunat pysähtyvät Kampissa ja Pasilassa. Samaa reittiä käyttää myös pitemmän matkan lähijunat malliin (R ja Z). Taustaoletuksena myös että Pisara on tehty. Mitä tällä saavutetaan:

- Ratapiha Töölönlahdessa ja Linnunlaulussa vapautuu muuhun käyttöön, samoin Rautatieasema. Tätä kautta saadaan myös rahaa hankkeen toteuttamiseen.
- Rata jatkuu luontevasti aikanaan Tallinnaan (se että Tallinnan tunneli todetaan realistiseksi hankeeksi pitkällä aikavälillä on yksi tämän vaihtoehdon ehto)
- Uusi asema voidaan tehdä vaikka sillä cut and cover -menetelmällä Jätkäsaaren rakentamisen yhteydessä.
- Länsisatamasta saadaan suora rautatieyhteys.
- Vaihdot lähijuniin hoituvat kätevästi Pasilassa, metroon ja kaukoliikenteen busseihin Kampissa yhdellä tason vaihdolla, ratikkaankin ja lähibusseihin nykyistä jouhevammin.

Saman, mutta ilman Jätkäsaaren päättäriä voisi toteuttaa myös Kaukopisaralla. Eli tehdään Pisarasta neliraiteinen, ja louhitaan Rautieaseman alle uusi asema jossa rantarata ja päärata yhdistyy.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Heitetään nyt sitten tähän vähän isompaa kuviota: [...]
> Saman, mutta ilman Jätkäsaaren päättäriä voisi toteuttaa myös Kaukopisaralla. Eli tehdään Pisarasta neliraiteinen, ja louhitaan Rautieaseman alle uusi asema jossa rantarata ja päärata yhdistyy.


Mielenkiintoinen skenaario. Kuulostaa äärimmäisen kalliilta, mutta toisaalta jos maan uuteen käyttöön kierrättämisellä saataisiin riittävän paljon kustannuksia katettua, tämä voisi olla ihan hyvä vaihtoehto.

Helsingin pääteasema-tyylisen rautatieaseman korvaaminen läpiajettavalla asemalla mahdollistaisi esim. kaukojunien ajamisen helposti suoraan muualta Suomesta Tallinnan-tunneliin (jos sen alkupää vain saadaan sijoittumaan sopivasti) tai Tampere-Helsinki-Turku ja Lahti-Helsinki-Turku -junat. Nämä suunnathan nimittäin varmaan kannattaisi kytkeä toisiinsa kun kerran kumpaankin suuntaan ajetaan junia ja silloin saataisiin vaihdottomia yhteyksiä esim. rantadalta Hämeenlinnaan ja pääradalta Saloon. Lisäksi vältettäisiin kahden erillisen junan kääntäminen Helsingissä ja siihen liittyvä raiteiden tuhlaus ja ajanhukka.

Tämä olisi siis vähän Brysselin keskustatunnelin tyyppinen ratkaisu.

Lähtökohtaisesti kannatan, jos vain todetaan realistiseksi eikä uhkaa muiden tärkeiden hankkeiden rahoitusta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei tämä nyt ihan noin mustavalkoista ole. Jos olen menossa lentokentälle, niin kehärata kiertää mutta suora lentoasemayhteys oikaisee.


Tuolla periaatteella kaikki uudet radat ovat oikoratoja, koska niillä pääsee johonkin paikkaan, johon ei ennen ole päässyt suoraan. Silloin jopa nykyisiä pidempiä ratoja voisi nimittää oikoradoiksi, koska ne ovat kuitenkin joillekin suorempia reittejä. Mutta se ei ole oikeaa suomen kielen käyttöä.

Oikorata on hanke, jossa junat ovat kulkeneet ennen paikasta A paikkaan B jotain reittiä, mutta hankkeen valmistuttua ne kulkevat paikasta A paikkaan B suorempaa reittiä, riippumatta siitä, miten radan varrella oleviin paikkoihin kuljetaan. Nyt puhutaan radasta, joka menisi Helsingistä Keravalle, ja joka ei ole yhtään sen suorempi reitti kuin nykyäänkään. Siinäkin tapauksessa, että rata kulkisi vain Helsingistä lentoasemalle, se ei olisi oikorata, koska se ei oikaisisi mitään sellaista yhteyttä, joka nykyään on olemassa. Kehäradan "oikaisukin" sellaisella tavallaan tulisi, mutta kun puhutaan luonteeltaan niin paljon erilaisesta yhteydestä, ei sitäkään ole järkevää nimittään Kehäradan oikoradaksi.




> Oikorata olisi markkinointihenkisempi


Jos markkinointihenkeä etsitään, niin ainakaan syytä ei ole sekoittaa ihmisten mieliä, koska pääkaupunkiseudulla The Oikorata on se, joka kulkee Keravalta Lahteen. Nimityksen käyttäminen jostain toisesta radasta sotkisi joka tapauksessa. Lentokentän nopea rata voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto, ja siinä on sitä markkinointihenkeäkin. Viralliseksi nimitykseksi lentokentän kaukojunayhteys on hyvä.




> Tai sitten *Airport Express* tai *Helsinki Airport Express*. Kuinka moni ulkomaalainen yhtäkkiä tajuaa että Helsingin lentoasema on Vantaa?


Tässä täytyy vähän vetää omiakin sanoja takaisin, kun tilanne de facto on se, että kenttä myy itseään Helsinki-Vantaana, toisin kuin moni muu ulkomainen kenttä, joka myy itseään vain yhdellä nimellä, esim. Arlanda, Kastrup, Schiphol, Heathrow. IATAn koodikin on kai yleensä nimen mukaan, esim. ARN. Näissä sitten yleensä junayhteyskin on muotoa Arlanda Express, Heathrow Express jne.

Sitten on tietysti monia kaupungin nimisiä kenttiä, esim. Frankfurt. Ja Helsingissähän IATA-koodikin on HEL. Joten täytynee todeta, että Helsingin kentän nimi on englanniksi Helsinki Airport.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tässä täytyy vähän vetää omiakin sanoja takaisin, kun tilanne de facto on se, että kenttä myy itseään Helsinki-Vantaana, toisin kuin moni muu ulkomainen kenttä, joka myy itseään vain yhdellä nimellä, esim. Arlanda, Kastrup, Schiphol, Heathrow. IATAn koodikin on kai yleensä nimen mukaan, esim. ARN. Näissä sitten yleensä junayhteyskin on muotoa Arlanda Express, Heathrow Express jne.
> 
> Sitten on tietysti monia kaupungin nimisiä kenttiä, esim. Frankfurt. Ja Helsingissähän IATA-koodikin on HEL. Joten täytynee todeta, että Helsingin kentän nimi on englanniksi Helsinki Airport.


Lentokenttien nimeämiseen ei ole mitään kanonisoitua käytäntöä. Tuhkolman lentoasema on Stockholm Arlanda Airport (vaikkakin muistan aiemmin usein nähneeni sen muodossa Arlanda Airport), Kööpenhaminan lentoasema on virallisesti Københavns Lufthavn / Copenhagen Airport ja Lontoossa taas on Heathrow Airport, Gatwick Airport, Stansted Airport ja London Luton Airport (!). Pariisin kentät ovat nimeltään Aéroport de Roissy - Charles de Gaulle sekä Aéroport d'Orly -- tai niin luulin kunnes katsoin nettisivulta nykyiset viralliset nimet Paris-Charles de Gaulle ja Paris-Orly. New Yorkin kentät ovat nimeltään John F. Kennedy International Airport (jota kuitenkin Port Authority of New York and New Jersey'n virallisella nettisivulla kutsutaan lyhyesti nimellä Kennedy Airport), LaGuardia Airport sekä Newark Liberty International Airport.

Näiden IATA-koodit ovat ARN = Arlanda (vrt. STO = Tuhkolma, kaupunki), CPH = Kööpenhamina, LHR = Heathrow, LGW = Gatwick, STN = Stansted, LTN = Luton (vrt. LON = Lontoo), CDG = Charles de Gaulle, ORY = Orly (vrt. PAR = Pariisi), JFK = Kennedy, LGA = LaGuardia, EWR = Newark (vrt. NYC = New York City).

Pääsääntönä näyttäisi olevan että jos kaupungissa on useita kenttiä, yleensä kaupungilla on oma koodi joka niputtaa yhteen kaikki sen kentät ja jokaisella kentällä on paikallisnimen mukainen koodi.

Itse kentän nimessä voi olla kaupungin nimi, paikan nimi, ihmisen nimi tai joku kombinaatio 2-3:sta näitä, joko viivoilla tai ilman. Jos kaupungissa on vain yksi kenttä, nimi on usein sama kuin kaupungin nimi. Yleensä paikan nimi on rakennuspaikan perinteinen nimi. Suomalainen käytäntö liittää kaupunkiin lentokentän hallinnollisen sijaintikunnan nimi lienee aika harvinainen. Jos seurattaisiin yleisempää käytäntöä, puhuttaisiin ehkä Helsinki-Seutulan kentästä ja Tampere-Sorkkalan kentästä  :Wink: , tosin sekä Helsinki-Vantaan että Tampere-Pirkkalan taustalla on se, että Helsingissä on myös Malmin lentoasema ja Tampereella oli Härmälän lentoasema (ja onhan sitä vielä Teiskossakin lentokenttä vaikkei sillä IATA-koodia olekaan, ainoastaan ICAO-koodi: siis EFTP = Tampere-Pirkkala ja EFTS = Tampere-Teisko). Samoin Arlandan nimen korostumista julkisuudessa selittää vanhempi Bromman kenttä.

Näiden esimerkkien valossa on siis ihan päätöksestä kiinni miten valtio / kaupunki haluaa lentokenttänsä nimetä. Jos Helsinki-Vantaasta haluttaisiin tehdä vaikka "Urho K. Kekkonen International Airport" tai "Helsinki-Seutula-Martti Ahtisaari Airport" niin kaikki kävisi ulkomaisten esimerkkien valossa.  :Smile:

----------


## kouvo

> Lähtökohtaisesti kannatan, jos vain todetaan realistiseksi eikä uhkaa muiden tärkeiden hankkeiden rahoitusta.


Lähtökohtaisesti en kannata, koska kyseisen hankkeen tähtitieteelliset kustannukset eivät ole missään suhteessa hyötyihin. Ja mikäli ehdotetun kaltaista hanketta lähdettäisiin toteuttamaan, se todellakin uhkaisi muiden tärkeiden hankkeiden rahoitusta.

----------


## teme

> Lähtökohtaisesti en kannata, koska kyseisen hankkeen tähtitieteelliset kustannukset eivät ole missään suhteessa hyötyihin. Ja mikäli ehdotetun kaltaista hanketta lähdettäisiin toteuttamaan, se todellakin uhkaisi muiden tärkeiden hankkeiden rahoitusta.


Lähtökohtaisesti en kannata enkä vastusta yhtään mitään ennen kuin näen sille jonkun hintalapun, ja jos se hinta muuttuu niin muutan mielipidettäni vastaavasti. Minusta mega-Pisara, eli toinen raidepari kaukojunille ja maanalainen päärautatieasema, tai muu vastaava ratkaisu on sellainen hanke josta olisi hyvä tehdä joku laskuharjoitus.

Jos nyt pitää arvata, niin veikkaisin että tuo tuplaisi Pisaran hinnan, logiikkana se että iso maanalainen asema maksanee enemmän kuin Hakaniemen ja Töölön asema yhteensä, mutta yhteisrakentamisesta tulee toisaalta säästöjä. Ja päärata välillä Helsinginkatu - Rautatieasema on tuollaiset 100 - 150 [edit: pilkkuvirhepaholainen, sanotaan nyt 40 hehtaaria] hehtaaria ratapihaa valtakunnan kalleimmalla paikalla.

----------


## Kolli

http://192.49.193.12/ktwebbin/ktprox...2017%3a00%3a00




Vantaan kaupunginhallitus nuijii kehäradan 1.12.2008. Silloin korkkaan kuohuvaa.
Kaupunginvaltuusto nuijii tämän tuubin jo siis "joulutervehdykseksi" joulukuun kokouksessaan ja siinäpä onkin pieni tervehdys näille "joulutontuille", jotka vastustavat tätä metropolialueen yhteyttä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lähtökohtaisesti kannatan, jos vain todetaan realistiseksi eikä uhkaa muiden tärkeiden hankkeiden rahoitusta.





> Lähtökohtaisesti en kannata, koska kyseisen hankkeen tähtitieteelliset kustannukset eivät ole missään suhteessa hyötyihin. Ja mikäli ehdotetun kaltaista hanketta lähdettäisiin toteuttamaan, se todellakin uhkaisi muiden tärkeiden hankkeiden rahoitusta.





> Lähtökohtaisesti en kannata enkä vastusta yhtään mitään ennen kuin näen sille jonkun hintalapun, ja jos se hinta muuttuu niin muutan mielipidettäni vastaavasti.


Lienemme siis kaikki kolme suunnilleen samaa mieltä?  :Very Happy:   Vain tapa sanoa on eri. En itsekään kannata, jos tulee järjettömän kalliiksi. Vapautuvan maan arvo kieltämättä houkuttaa ainakin tutkimaan tätä vaihtoehtona, mutta ei tämä hanke mikään välttämättömyys olisi missään nimessä, hinnalla millä hyvänsä.

----------


## RPee

> Vapautuvan maan arvo kieltämättä houkuttaa ainakin tutkimaan tätä vaihtoehtona, mutta ei tämä hanke mikään välttämättömyys olisi missään nimessä, hinnalla millä hyvänsä.


Luultavasti ainoita mahdollisuuksia päärautatieaseman siirtoon maanalle tai läpiajettavaksi olisi Tallinnan tunnelin rakentaminen. Euroopan nopeaan junaverkkoon kuuluminen ei varmaan sallisi olla nykyisen kaltainen viritys missä käänneltäisiin suuntaa ja ajettaisiin samaa rataa takaisinpäin. Kotimaan kaukoliikenteen takia tuskin tällainen megahanke toteutuisi vaikka olisikin kannattava. Mielenkiintoinen ajatus ja olisi hauska tietää enemmän jonkun selvityksen (esim. Tallinnan tunneli) yhteydessä.

Olisi hauska myös kuulla Helsingin kaupungin ja Museoviraston kommentit tämän tapaisesta suunnitelmasta. Museovirasto vastustaisi ehdottomasti käyttötarkoituksen muutosta, koska muuttaisi aluetta liikaa ja Helsingin kaupungin edustajat olisivat hankkeesta järkyttyneitä, koska Helsingin on oltava pääteasema. Yhteinen nimittäjä molemmille taitaa olla se, että niitä kumpaakaan ei kiinnosta olisiko hanke kannattava tai parantuisiko junaliikenne. Ja oma lukunsa olisi mitä Töölönlahdelle saisi rakentaa. Puisto?

----------


## kouvo

> Luultavasti ainoita mahdollisuuksia päärautatieaseman siirtoon maanalle tai läpiajettavaksi olisi Tallinnan tunnelin rakentaminen.


Siinäkin tapauksessa riittäisi Tallinnan laiturin maanalaistaminen, ei sinne koko päärautatieasemaa tarvitse kaivaa.

----------


## GT8N

Tuntuisi jotenkin oudolta siirtää koko pääratatieaseman liikenne sieltä pois. Osan liikenteestä voi hyvinkin siirtää pisaraan, mutta ei sekään kaikkea vedä. Myöskin rautatiealueen uusokäyttö jo pelkästään pehmeän maaperän vuoksi on vaikeaa, puhumattakaan museoviraston ym. näkemyksistä. Ja onhan päärautatieaseman sijainti liikenteellisesti melko hyvällä paikalla, joten eiköhän sillekin ole vielä käyttöä niinkuin on ollut jo muutaman vuoden. :Wink:

----------


## teme

> Olisi hauska myös kuulla Helsingin kaupungin ja Museoviraston kommentit tämän tapaisesta suunnitelmasta. Museovirasto vastustaisi ehdottomasti käyttötarkoituksen muutosta, koska muuttaisi aluetta liikaa ja Helsingin kaupungin edustajat olisivat hankkeesta järkyttyneitä, koska Helsingin on oltava pääteasema. Yhteinen nimittäjä molemmille taitaa olla se, että niitä kumpaakaan ei kiinnosta olisiko hanke kannattava tai parantuisiko junaliikenne. Ja oma lukunsa olisi mitä Töölönlahdelle saisi rakentaa. Puisto?


Ei Museovirastolle ollut muistaakseni mitään Linja-autoasemankaan muutosta vastaan. Ihan noin hypoteettisesti, ei sitä oikeasti noin tehtäisi, pikaisesti kartasta katsoen tohon mahtuisi ehkä kuutisen kappaletta Töölöläisiä umpikortteleita kiskojen päälle niin että siihen (purettavan) sillan ja talojen väliin jäisi reilu puistokaistale. Tommoisen korttelin kooksi oletan 100x80 m, runkosyvyydeksi 15, ja kerroksia 7, eli kerrosneliöitä jotain 30 000. Kuudessa siis vajaa 200 000, joka on tuolla sijainnilla rahassa vähintään 200 miljoonaa. Se Linnunlaulun kallioleikkaus onkin sitten asia erikseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> - Rata jatkuu luontevasti aikanaan Tallinnaan
> - Uusi asema voidaan tehdä vaikka sillä cut and cover -menetelmällä Jätkäsaaren rakentamisen yhteydessä.


Eivätkö nämä kaksi ole toisensa hyvin poissulkevia? Vieläpä kun Jätkäsaaresta suurin osa on täyttömaata ja Tallinnaan päästäkseen radan täytyy Jätkäsaaressa olla jo hyvin, hyvin syvällä.

----------


## Timppak

> Mitenkäs olisi jos oikaistaisiin päärataa vähän enemmän eli jo Hyvinkäältä asti Nurmijärven kautta Helsinki-Vantaalle ja lisäksi raitiovaunuyhteys Tikkurilan ja Myyrmäen juna-asemien välille lentokentän kautta. Ratikkapysäkit ihan asemien sisäänkäyntien eteen (tai Tikkurilan aseman tapauksessa pääradan alle, mikäli raitiovaunulinjaa halutaan jatkaa itäpuolelle). Kaikki radat pintaan mahdollisuuksien mukaan (Hyvinkään ja lentokentän väli näyttää rakennuksista tyhjemmältä kuin Keravan ja lentokentän). Vantaankosken rataa puolestaan voisi jatkaa uusille alueille sitä mukaa kun tarvetta on. Näin saataisiin lisäkapasiteettia niin paikallis- kuin kaukoliikenteelle ja tarjottua houkutteleva raideliikenteen käyttömahdollisuus paljon nykyistä useammalle.


Kaikkein paras ratkaisu olis uuden Helsinki-Kerava lentokentän rakentaminen Keravan aseman kohdalle pääradan länsipuolelle. Lentokentän terminaali voidaan sijoittaa aivan rautatieaseman välittömään läheisyyteen ja kiitotiet tästä kohden Hyrylän teollisuusaluetta ja poikittainen kiitotie kohti Tuusulanjärveä Hyrylän pohjoisosien ja Järvenpään väliin. Näin saataisiin kätevästi lentokenttä rautatie-infran lähelle ja muutenkin hyvien kulkuyhteyksien varrelle (Lahden moottoritie ja Kehä IV). Kaukojunien pysähdys Keravalla palvelisi sekä Oikoradan, että pääradan matkustajia sekä mahdollistaisi nopean yhteyden keskustasta kentälle. Myös K-junat palvelisivat lentokentän paikallismatkustajia. Samalla terminaalista voitaisiin tehdä moderni ja riittävän suuri, jolloin tarvittaisiin vain yksi terminaali toisin kuin nykyisellä kentällä, mikäli liikenne nykyisestä vielä kasvaa.

Uuden lentokentän hyötynä olisi suora rautatieyhteys lentokentältä Vuosaaren satamaan rautateitse. Uuden lentokentän lähistölle esim. pääradan itäpuolelle (KerCa laajennettuna) sijoittuvat logistiikkayritykset voisivat käyttää rautatietä hyväksi kolme-neljä kertaa päivässä Vuosaaresta logistiikka-alueelle liikennöivän kontti-pendelijunan avulla. 

Keravan asukkaat voitaisiin sijoittaa nykyisen kentän paikalta vapautuvalle maa-alueelle, johon voidaan rakentaa helposti noin 30 - 40 000 asukkaan moderni lähiö. Tällöin kehärata voidaan rakentaa maanpäällisenä, mikä vähentää kustannuksia merkittävästi. Kehäradan matkustajamäärätkin olisivat kunnollisia, mikäli uusi lähiö rakennetaan. Ja mikä parasta Keravalaiset eivät olisi täyttämässä R, H ja Z-junia.

Uuteen lähiöön rakennetaan luonnollisesti pikaratikkayhteys TramNorth(www.tramnorth.fi), joka kulkee Kampista Cut-and cover mallisena Pasilaan ja Pasilasta Tammiston ja Jumbon kautta uudelle asuinalueelle omalla muusta liikenteestä eristetyllä ruohokaistallaan tietenkin täkäläiset erityisolosuhteet huomioonottaen. Uudessa lähiössä linja haarautuu kahdeksi linjaksi, jotka palvelevat lähiön sisäistä liikennettä. Toinen linjoista jatkaa edelleen Hyrylän kautta uudelle lentokentälle.

----------


## Jykke

> Kaikkein paras ratkaisu olis...


Aika _lennokas_ suunnitelma, mutta eiköhän yksikertaisin, halvin ja kaikkia osapuolia miellyttävin ratkaisu ole viedä rata lentokentälle, eikä toisinpäin. Enpä haluaisi edes ajatella niitä kustannuksia, rakentamista ja valituksia mitkä tuollaisesta suunnitelmasta syntyisivät.  :Biggrin:  
Miksi hyvää kenttää ja kaupunkia siirtämään? Halvemmaksi tuo ratkaisu ei tulisi.  




> Uuteen lähiöön rakennetaan luonnollisesti pikaratikkayhteys TramNorth(www.tramnorth.fi),


 En saanut tuota linkkiä toimimaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En saanut tuota linkkiä toimimaan.


Päätellen Timppakin aikaisemmista viesteistä (mm. Tramwestin osalta) hän koko viestillään lienee halunnut olla sarkastinen, mutta teki sen toki melko hiuksenhienosti, ehkäpä siksi että joku siihen tarttuisi tosissaan.

----------


## ZoomZoom

> Kaikkein paras ratkaisu olis uuden Helsinki-Kerava lentokentän rakentaminen Keravan aseman kohdalle pääradan länsipuolelle


Erittäin kannatettava ajatus. Tällöin voidaan kertahetolla lopettaa typerät lentokentän ja muun maailman välisten kaukoliikenneraiteiden kierrättäminen tämän vanhanaikaisen lähiön kautta.

Nykyisestä lähiöstä jouduttaisiin tyhjentämään vain noin puolet, eli 15000 asukasta. Tuollaiselle porukalle uuden lähiön rakentaisi, vaikka 30 m2 per asukas, noin 2000 EUR keskihinnalla, eli kustannukset kohtuulliset 900 MEUR.

Asuttamiskustannus ei olisi paljonkaan kalliimpi kuin nyt suunniteltujen ratojen yhteen laskettu kustannus. Muita etuja olisivat:
- Vantaa saisi lisää maksukykyisiä veronmaksajia ja sen elinkelpoisuus paranisi
- Kerava viimeinkin saisi järjen käteensä ja liittyisi takaisin Tuusulaan. Samalla liittyisi Järvenpääkin. Koko seudun elinvoimaisuus kasvaisi ja TramNorth saisi lisää ruohon käyttäjiä.
- Sipoo voisi ottaa haltuunsa Talman ja Ahjon rajaseudut ja saisi kompensaatiota Helsingin ottamille alueille.
- Vuosaaren liikenteen tukkiman Kehä III:n tilanne helpottuisi ja lisää säästöjä syntyisi, kun ruuhkien purkuun suunnitellut investoinnit voitaisiin perua.
- Kehärata toimisi todella paikallisliikenteen ratana, kuten suunniteltu eikä bussia hitaampana yhteytenä  Helsingin keskustaan.
- Laman ovella kolkuttaessa rakentamisbuumi saisi jatkoa liki vuosikymmeneksi. Työtä ja hyvinvointia kaikille

Liikenteellisesti Timpan ehdotus on kyllä mitä mainioin. Parin miljoonan potentiaalisen kehyskunnissa liikkuvan ihmisen liikennevirta on vaan niin ohut, että se ei taloudellisesti ikinä kestä virtojen hajauttamista monelle eri reitille.  

Ja erinomainen huomio Timpalta vielä koskien äkäisiä lähiöläisiä, jotka joka päivä tukkivat kaupunkilaisten ainoat kulkuyhteydet Kaupunkiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jotta totuus ei unohtuisi, niin tällä hetkellä pk-seudulle on PISARAA huomattavasti todennäköisemmin toteutumassa kaksi naurettavaa ja ökykallista raskasraidehanketta, joista toisesta helsinki ei maksa senttiäkään vaikka hyödyt kohdistuvat voimakkaasti helsingille. Ja toisessa hankkeessa helsingin maksuosuus on huomattavasti naapuripitäjää pienempi, vaikka kyseisen hankkeen hyödyt kohdistuvat selkeästi helsingille, naapurikylän joutuessa rahoittamaan järjettömällä europinolla itselleen täysin epätarkoituksenmukaista järjestelmää.


Mitä hyötyä Helsingille mielestäsi on länsimetrosta ja kehäradasta? Minulle tulee mieleen tulee ainoastaan Kampin bussiterminaalin mahdollinen uusiokäyttö, eikä se nyt ole kovin hääppöinen hyöty.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä hyötyä Helsingille mielestäsi on länsimetrosta ja kehäradasta?


Yhteydet Helsingistä länsimetron ja kehäradan varressa oleville alueille paranevat, mikä parantaa myös helsinkiläisten liikenneyhteyksiä ja Helsingin houkuttelevuutta. Ketjun aiheeseen liittyen Helsinki hyötyy selvästi, kun sen lentokentältä tulee raideyhteys kaupungin keskustaan.

Vaikka kehäradasta Helsinki ei maksakaan mitään, niin joissakin muissa hankkeissa onni on taas mennyt toisinpäin: esim. Leppävaaran kaupunkiradasta Vantaa ei maksanut mitään, mutta sen ansiosta Vantaankosken radan junien vuoroväli tihennettiin 10 minuuttiin. Malli, jossa kunta maksaa alueelleen tulevista investoinneista, ei ole aina reilu.

----------


## Jykke

> Päätellen Timppakin aikaisemmista viesteistä (mm. Tramwestin osalta) hän koko viestillään lienee halunnut olla sarkastinen, mutta teki sen toki melko hiuksenhienosti, ehkäpä siksi että joku siihen tarttuisi tosissaan.


Mitä? Joko se aprillipäivä olikin?  :Laughing:  No jos kyseessä oli ns. vitsi, niin onnittelut. Itse menin siihen täysillä!  :Redface:  
PS: Pahoittelut hätiköidystä johtopäätöksestä, jos  hän on ollut tosissaan ehdotuksestaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> No jos kyseessä oli ns. vitsi, niin onnittelut. Itse menin siihen täysillä!


Suosittelen pikaista kurssin korjaamista maata kohti, jos tuollaiset menevät täydestä  :Wink:

----------


## Jykke

> Suosittelen pikaista kurssin korjaamista maata kohti, jos tuollaiset menevät täydestä


 Joo-o... Eipä ole eka kerta kun olen mennyt tosikkomaisuuteni takia  vipuun.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kolli

Vaikka en ole nk. asiantuntija, rohkenen silti oman mitättömyytenikin uhalla vastata esitettyyn kysymykseen.
Helsingistä puhuminen jonain irrallisena saarekkeena on mielestäni vanhanaikainen ajatus. Helsinki on sama asia kuin pk-seutu, joka on taas enemmän kuin osiensa summa. Mitä Helsinki suoraan, mitattavissa olevilla keinoilla hyötyy kehäradasta, on vaikea sanoa, koska minulla ei ole lukuja asiasta. Mutta jos nyt pohditaan asiaa epätieteellisesti, tulee mieleen ensimmäisenä se, että jos ja kun Vantaa liitetään Helsinkiin, Helsingillä on toimiva, vaivaton ja nopea raideyhteys lentoasemalleen. Se on tottakai silti, vaikka Vantaata ei liitettäisi. Kehärata tuo koko seudulle (eli Suur-Helsingille) uusia investointikohteita ja asuntorakentamismahdollisuuksia varteensa. Se edesauttaa koko Helsingin seudun kehitystä tukemalla lentoasemaa, joka on Helsingille oikea kultapala jo työllisyysmielessä. 

Imagomielessä asia on myös tärkeä. Alueen markkinointi kansainvälisesti on helpompaa kun metropolialueen useat aluekeskukset on yhdistetty lentoasemaan. Liikkuminen lentoasemalle on monille helsinkiläisille helpompaa ja vaivattomampaa lentoasemalle. 10 min vuoroväli mukavassa ja tasaisesti kulkevassa lähijunassa on aikamoinen tasonparannus sekä helsinkiläisille matkustajille että niille, jotka ovat töissä kentällä. Myös messukeskus saa tasokkaan yhteyden kentälle.

Länsimetron hyödyt ovat samoin kiistattomia. Liikennöinti aluekeskusten välillä helpottuu ja Espoo nivoutuu tiiviimmin osaksi stadia. Tapiola ja Matinkylä ovat helpommin saavutettavissa vaikkapa Hertsikasta tai Itiksestä. Älytön bussiralli saadaan siirrettyä pois kaupungin keskustasta ja maankäytön mahdollisuudet paranevat. Primitiivinen bussiratkaisu siirtyy historiaan (vrt. Slussen). Useiden alueiden saavutettavuus paranee ja liikennöinti on varmempaa ja matkustaminen miellyttävämpää. Metroa voisi kuvata valtimoksi, joka muodostaa Espoon ja Stadin kohtalonyhteyden ja edesauttaa erittäin tarpeellista kuntaliitosta omalta osaltaan.

----------


## Teme444

> Jotta totuus ei unohtuisi, niin tällä hetkellä pk-seudulle on PISARAA huomattavasti todennäköisemmin toteutumassa kaksi naurettavaa ja ökykallista raskasraidehanketta, joista toisesta helsinki ei maksa senttiäkään vaikka hyödyt kohdistuvat voimakkaasti helsingille.


Tarkoittanet tässä metron läntistä osaa sekä kehärataa? Kehäradan ehdottomasti suurin hyötyjä on Vantaa. Tuolloin se saa paitsi aluettaan halkovan poikittaisen junayhteyden, niin alueen jo koko maan päälentokenttä junayhteyden. On toki mahdollista, että se on joistakin naurettavaa ja toki jokaisella on oikeus mielipiteeseensä. Helsinki saa hyötyä, joskin välillistä siitä, että lentokentälle tulee juna, mutta en näe sitä hankeen pääasiallisena hyötynä.




> Ja toisessa hankkeessa helsingin maksuosuus on huomattavasti naapuripitäjää pienempi, vaikka kyseisen hankkeen hyödyt kohdistuvat selkeästi helsingille, naapurikylän joutuessa rahoittamaan järjettömällä europinolla itselleen täysin epätarkoituksenmukaista järjestelmää.


Tuo hyötykysymys vaatisi vähän perusteluita. Metron läntinen linja on seudullisesti huomattavan tärkeä. Läntinen haara ei sekään palvele helsinkiläisten liikkumistarpeita sinällään vaikkakin laajentaa niitä jonkinverran. Helsinki sattuu sijaitsemaan niemellä, joten heilurilinjoja on aika hankala rakentaa muuten kuin itä-länsi suunnassa, jollainen metrosta tulee.




> Ohitusmahdollisuus tarvitaan ainoastaan Lentokentän asemalle, joka muutenkin toimii osalle junista päättärinä. Vartin vuoroväli riittää mainiosti, jos kaluston kapasiteetti mitoitetaan oikein, eikä esim. länsimetrotyyppisesti.


Jos junia ajetaan lentokentän kautta kulkevalla pääradalla, niin olisi suorastaan idioottimaista rakentaa paikkuliikenteen päättäri sinne. Ainoana järkevänä ajatuksena minusta on tuolloin se, että pidemmän matkan paikut ajetaan lentokentän ohi Lahden ja Riihimäen suuntiin. Näin, koska sillä tavalla saadaan seutuliikenteeseen kapasiteettiä (nyk.) pääradalle sekä nopea (suora) yhteysHki-Pasila-lentoasema. Samoin saavutettavuus paranisi Riihimäen ja Lahden suunnasta.

Sen sijaan, jos Lentokenttä-Helsinki välillä ajetaan junia, jotka pysähtyvät "joka" asemalla, niin pelkät ohitusraiteen vain lentokentällä eivät riitä.

Vartin vuoroväli voi olla hyvä, jos ko. radan ei ole tarkoitus palvella kuin lentokenttäalueen ja sieltä keskustaan/pohjoiseen matkaavia. Eri asia on sitten kokonaan se, että onko moiselle investoinnille tarvetta yksinään.




> Jos hiukan selailet tätä ketjua, niin hyötyjä on kyllä tuotu esille usean eri kirjoittajan toimesta vaikka kuinka paljon.


Selailin. Oikeastaan aika vähän hyötyjä on lopulta tuotu esille. Tosin se on sivuseikka. Kysyin nimen omaan sinun mielipidettä siitä mikä/mitkä olisivat suurimmat hyödyt *Sinusta*.




> En varsinaisesti tarkoittanut keskustasta lähtevää yhteyttä, vaan Vantaan poikittaista ratikkaa, josta mm. Harri Turunen pari viestiä sitten kirjoitti omassa viestissään.


Ymmärsin. Tällöin kuitenkin olettisin, että tuo linjaus on toisesta päästään kiinni nykyisessä Martinlaakosn radassa. Jostain kohtaa nykyisessä pääradassa jatkaen esim. Hakunilaan. Jotta tuolle saadaan mahdollisimman suuri hyöty pitäisi sillä olla yhteys (joko suora tai vaihdollinen) molemmista vaihtopisteistään keskustaan. Toinen ongelma on tuossa se, että se vaatisi omat varikot plus muun tarvittavan infran ellei sillä ole yhteyttä joko
A) nykyiseen raitiolinjaan tai
B) Rakennettavaan raidejokeriin.
Yhteys keskustaan tai sen liepeille ratkaisi molemmat ongelmat. Junalla tuollaisia ongelmia ei ole.




> Siis oravia, jäniksiä ja myyriä?


Lähinnä tarkoitin sellaisia kaupunginosia, kuin Pakkala, Ruskeasanta, Tammisto jne.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lähinnä tarkoitin sellaisia kaupunginosia, kuin Pakkala, Ruskeasanta, Tammisto jne.


Näistä mikään ei ole Helsinki-Vantaan melualueella. Tuusulanväylän melu taitaa olla paljon pahempi. Mutta eipä melu muutenkaan ole mikään hyvä argumentti Kehärataa vastaan, koska asuinalueista ainoastaan Kivistön alue liippaavat läheltä kiitoteiden jatkeita. Viinikkalaan ei asutusta rakenneta, kuten ei kai Petakseenkaan, ja kiitotiet eivät osu Ruskeasannan eikä Leinelän asemien läheisyyteen.

----------


## Teme444

> Näistä mikään ei ole Helsinki-Vantaan melualueella.


Ei pidä paikkaansa




> Tuusulanväylän melu taitaa olla paljon pahempi. Mutta eipä melu muutenkaan ole mikään hyvä argumentti Kehärataa vastaan, koska asuinalueista ainoastaan Kivistön alue liippaavat läheltä kiitoteiden jatkeita. Viinikkalaan ei asutusta rakenneta, kuten ei kai Petakseenkaan, ja kiitotiet eivät osu Ruskeasannan eikä Leinelän asemien läheisyyteen.


Tuossa olikin kyse lähinnä suoran raideyhteyhteuden (olipa sitten juna tai metro) varteen jäävistä alueista.

Mikäli puhutaan lentomelusta, niin käytännössä koko Länsi-Vantaa kuuluu lentomelualueeseen. Itse asiassa suurimpaa lentomelu vyöhykkeeseen kuuluu valtaosa läntisen Vantaan asuinalueista. http://www.google.fi/url?sa=t&source...ewcMdKGnC94_bA

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei pidä paikkaansa


Miten niin? Juurikin linkkaamasi raportin mukaan lentomelualueelle ei osu Pakkala, Tammisto eikä Ruskeasanta.

----------


## kouvo

> Tarkoittanet tässä metron läntistä osaa sekä kehärataa? Kehäradan ehdottomasti suurin hyötyjä on Vantaa. Tuolloin se saa paitsi aluettaan halkovan poikittaisen junayhteyden, niin alueen jo koko maan päälentokenttä junayhteyden. On toki mahdollista, että se on joistakin naurettavaa ja toki jokaisella on oikeus mielipiteeseensä. Helsinki saa hyötyä, joskin välillistä siitä, että lentokentälle tulee juna, mutta en näe sitä hankeen pääasiallisena hyötynä.


Maksuosuuteensa nähden helsingin hyödyt kehäradasta ovat huomattavat. Naurettavan metrointoilun (lentokenttämetro) ohella helsingin erittäin myönteiseen asenteeseen kehärataa kohtaan vaikuttaa tod.näk. aika paljon myös se, että huomattavasti järkevämmän lentoasemayhteyden toteuttaminen asettaisi myös helsingin maksumiehen asemaan.  




> Tuo hyötykysymys vaatisi vähän perusteluita. Metron läntinen linja on seudullisesti huomattavan tärkeä. Läntinen haara ei sekään palvele helsinkiläisten liikkumistarpeita sinällään vaikkakin laajentaa niitä jonkinverran. Helsinki sattuu sijaitsemaan niemellä, joten heilurilinjoja on aika hankala rakentaa muuten kuin itä-länsi suunnassa, jollainen metrosta tulee.


Tälläkin foorumilla on eräiden kirjoittajien toimesta aika vahvasti rummutettu helsinkiläisten oikeudesta tunnelijunailla mm. Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan. Ja esimerkiksi tämän yhteyden taatakseen Espoo joutuu rahoittamaan täysin yhdyskuntarakenteeseensa sopimatonta ökykallista liikennehanketta.




> Jos junia ajetaan lentokentän kautta kulkevalla pääradalla, niin olisi suorastaan idioottimaista rakentaa paikkuliikenteen päättäri sinne. Ainoana järkevänä ajatuksena minusta on tuolloin se, että pidemmän matkan paikut ajetaan lentokentän ohi Lahden ja Riihimäen suuntiin. Näin, koska sillä tavalla saadaan seutuliikenteeseen kapasiteettiä (nyk.) pääradalle sekä nopea (suora) yhteysHki-Pasila-lentoasema. Samoin saavutettavuus paranisi Riihimäen ja Lahden suunnasta.
> 
> Sen sijaan, jos Lentokenttä-Helsinki välillä ajetaan junia, jotka pysähtyvät "joka" asemalla, niin pelkät ohitusraiteen vain lentokentällä eivät riitä.
> 
> Vartin vuoroväli voi olla hyvä, jos ko. radan ei ole tarkoitus palvella kuin lentokenttäalueen ja sieltä keskustaan/pohjoiseen matkaavia. Eri asia on sitten kokonaan se, että onko moiselle investoinnille tarvetta yksinään.


Vartin välein kulkeva lähijuna mahtuu kaukojunien sekaan välille hki-Pasila-Maunula-Vantaanportti-(Aviapolis)-Lentoasema ilman ohitusraiteita ihan hyvin. Osalle lähijunista lentoasema toimisi päättärinä siitä syystä, että vartin välein suhaavat lähijunat eivät välttämättä mahdu samoille kiskoille kaukojunien kanssa enään välillä Lentoasema-Kytömaa. Toisaalta sekin seikka, että esim. nopeita Z- ja R-junia ei välttämättä haluta hidastaa helsingin pään uusilla pysähdyksillä tukee Lentokentän osapäättäriasemaa. 




> Selailin. Oikeastaan aika vähän hyötyjä on lopulta tuotu esille. Tosin se on sivuseikka. Kysyin nimen omaan sinun mielipidettä siitä mikä/mitkä olisivat suurimmat hyödyt *Sinusta*.


Nopeat ja sujuvat yhteydet sekä helsinkiin, että muualle valtakuntaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Mutta eipä melu muutenkaan ole mikään hyvä argumentti Kehärataa vastaan, koska asuinalueista ainoastaan Kivistön alue liippaavat läheltä kiitoteiden jatkeita. Viinikkalaan ei asutusta rakenneta, kuten ei kai Petakseenkaan, ja kiitotiet eivät osu Ruskeasannan eikä Leinelän asemien läheisyyteen.


Kuinkas paljon niitä uusia asukkaita esim. Leinelään oli tarkoitus varastoida? Suurimmat asukasmassat kehäradan varrelle on kaavailtu alueelle, jossa lentomelu estää asutuksen sijoittamisen tulevaan seisakkeeseen nähden optimaalisella tavalla. Sen sijaan edullisen Klaukkalan radan varrelle seisakkeet olisi saatu sijoitettua keskeisiin paikkoihin asutuksen keskelle.

Näin ollen uudet asuinalueet ovat täysin naurettava argumentti Kehäradan puolesta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Suurimmat asukasmassat kehäradan varrelle on kaavailtu alueelle, jossa lentomelu estää asutuksen sijoittamisen tulevaan seisakkeeseen nähden optimaalisella tavalla. -- Näin ollen uudet asuinalueet ovat täysin naurettava argumentti Kehäradan puolesta.


Olen itse suhtautunut melko kriittisesti Kehärataan, jollet ole sattunut huomaamaan, enkä ole pyrkinytkään sitä puolustamaan Leinelän ja Ruskeasannan asutuksella, joskin ne omalta osaltaan Kehäradan kannattavuutta toki parantavat. Joka tapauksessa Leinelän ja Ruskeasannan alueet eivät ole lentomelualueita kuin hyvin pieneltä osaltaan, joten Kehärataa ei myöskään kannata vastustaa tyhjillä argumenteilla.

Vantaankosken radan jatko Kivistöön taas on tällä foorumilla jo useasti todettu itsessään kannatettavaksi, täysin riippumatta osuudesta Kivistöstä Tikkurilaan. Siksi Kivistön alueen mahdollinen lentomelukaan ei ole laskettavissa Kehäradan kritisoiduimmalle osalle haitaksi, vaan perusteet sen vastustamiselle täytyy löytyä jostain muusta. Enkä millään näe, että Kivistön asema olisi sijoitettu jotenkin epäoptimaalisesti lentomelun takia. Mitkä ovat perusteet tälle?

----------


## kouvo

> Olen itse suhtautunut melko kriittisesti Kehärataan, jollet ole sattunut huomaamaan, enkä ole pyrkinytkään sitä puolustamaan Leinelän ja Ruskeasannan asutuksella, joskin ne omalta osaltaan Kehäradan kannattavuutta toki parantavat. Joka tapauksessa Leinelän ja Ruskeasannan alueet eivät ole lentomelualueita kuin hyvin pieneltä osaltaan, joten Kehärataa ei myöskään kannata vastustaa tyhjillä argumenteilla.


Leinelän-Ruskeasannan muutaman tuhannen asukkaan väestömäärän kasvu on täysin marginaalia, eikä sitä voi varsinaisesti pitää kovinkaan merkittävänä perusteluna ainakaan Kehäradan puolesta. Vaikka et ehkä itse olekkaan pyrkinyt puolustamaan kehärataa tämän perusteella, niin monien muiden foorumikirjoittajien taholta asia on kyllä nostettu pöydälle. Henk.koht. olen sitä mieltä, että Kehärataa pyritäänkin puolustelemaan täysin toissijaisilla argumenteilla. Mikäli sen varrella ei sijaitsisi Suomen ainoa aidosti kansainvälinen lentoasema, tuskin koko hanke edes toteutuisi -ainakaan pääosin valtiorahoitteisena. Ja koska lentoasemayhteydeksi olisi olemassa huomattavasti parempi ratkaisu, niin Kehäradalle on keksittävä marginaalisia ja osittain jopa virheellisiä perusteluita.    




> Vantaankosken radan jatko Kivistöön taas on tällä foorumilla jo useasti todettu itsessään kannatettavaksi, täysin riippumatta osuudesta Kivistöstä Tikkurilaan. Siksi Kivistön alueen mahdollinen lentomelukaan ei ole laskettavissa Kehäradan kritisoiduimmalle osalle haitaksi, vaan perusteet sen vastustamiselle täytyy löytyä jostain muusta. Enkä millään näe, että Kivistön asema olisi sijoitettu jotenkin epäoptimaalisesti lentomelun takia. Mitkä ovat perusteet tälle?


Voit vapaasti katsoa lentomelukartasta: http://www2.uudenmaanliitto.fi/dynas...-5-Liite-2.PDF kannattaisiko Vantaankosken rataa jatkaa mieluummin Klaukkalan suuntaan vai taivuttaa se Kivistön nurkilla kohti lentomelualuetta, jos tarkoitus ei olisi jatkaa rataa Tikkurilaan.

Käytännössähan Kivistön aseman ja Kehä kolmosen välille ei voi juurikin lentomelun vuoksi rakentaa asutusta. Näin ollen Kivistön aseman sijainti asutukseen nähden on hyvin "myllypuromainen". Sen takia siihen onkin lykätty työpaikka-alue, joista Kehäradan lentomelualueilla ei varsinaisesti varmaankaan tule pulaa muodostumaan.

Eräs kysymys on myös se, että kannattaako Marja-Vantaalle ylipäätään tunkea n. 30 000 asukasta. Vähän epäilen että tuolla sijainnilla ja noin tehokkaalla rakentamisella ei alueesta mitän kovin viihtyisää tulla saamaan.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Vaikka en ole nk. asiantuntija, rohkenen silti oman mitättömyytenikin uhalla vastata esitettyyn kysymykseen.


Mielestäni olisi paikallaan, jos asiantuntijoiden tms. nimimerkin jäljessä tai alla olisi teksti "asiantuntija" tai "nk. asiantuntija". Tällöin sitä seikkaa ei ehkä  tarvitsisi arvioida kirjoitetun tekstin perusteella tai selvittää muista lähteistä.

Itse luulisin olevani joko "joukkoliikenneharrastaja" tai "innokas joukkoliikenneharrastaja". :Smile:

----------


## Teme444

> Maksuosuuteensa nähden helsingin hyödyt kehäradasta ovat huomattavat.


Helsingin saama hyöty raideyhteydestä lentokentälle on lähinnä imgollisia. Samat imagolliset hyödyt ovat ihan valtakunnallisia. Mistään eritysestä Helsinkiläisestä hyödystä ei siis ole kysymys.




> Naurettavan metrointoilun (lentokenttämetro) ohella helsingin erittäin myönteiseen asenteeseen kehärataa kohtaan vaikuttaa tod.näk. aika paljon myös se, että huomattavasti järkevämmän lentoasemayhteyden toteuttaminen asettaisi myös helsingin maksumiehen asemaan.


Miten niin "paljon järkevämmästä" yhteydestä on kysymys? Lentokenttämetro on lähinnä osoitus siitä, että valtiovallan ja RHKn kanssa raideyhteydestä lentokentälle ei tunnu tulevan mitään. Asiaa on pohdittu ja vatvottu vuosikymmenniä ilman tulosta. Helsinki mieluusti näkee asian niin, että siirrytään puheista tekoihin. Toisaalta pohjoinen metroyhteys mahdollistaa paljon tiiviimmän kaupunkirakenteen rakentamisen Pasilasta pohjoiseen, kuin olemassa oleva on. Samalla se voi tuottaa tiivistä rakentamista yhtäjaksoisena Keskustan ja lentokentän väliselle alueelle. Aluetta tullaan tulevaisuudessa rakentamaan jokatapauksessa. Kysymys on lähinnä siitä miten ja minkälaiseen liikennejärjestelmän nojautuen.




> Tälläkin foorumilla on eräiden kirjoittajien toimesta aika vahvasti rummutettu helsinkiläisten oikeudesta tunnelijunailla mm. Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan.


Otaniemi on Helsinkiläiseltä kannalata ihan mielenkiintoinen kohde, tosin se menee lähinnä nopean matkustuksen laajennuksena. Tapiolakin varmasti tulevaisuudessa, etenkin jos sen kehittäminen työpaikka-alueena saa pontta metron myötä (kuten suunnitelmissa on). Siltikkin suurin hyöty tulee Espooseen erityisesti parempana tavoitettavuutena nimen omaan mainitsemiesi aluiden suhteen, niin Espoosta, kuin Helsingin suunnasta, jolloin mainittujen alueiden kehittäminen mahdollistuu. Ei myöskään pidä vähätellä hyötyä, joka tulee siitä, että on yhteys joka vie nopeasti kantakaupungin laidalta toiselle.




> Ja esimerkiksi tämän yhteyden taatakseen Espoo joutuu rahoittamaan täysin yhdyskuntarakenteeseensa sopimatonta ökykallista liikennehanketta.


Tuon yhdyskuntarakenteeseensa sopimattoman on tullut esiin kyllä useasti. En vain oikein ymmärää mihinkä se perustuu. Selventäisitkö sitä mulle? Minusta kovasti näyttää kyllä siltä, että eteläisen-Espoon rakenne sopii oikein mainiosti metrolle tai oikeastaa mille tahansa raideliikenteelle.




> Vartin välein kulkeva lähijuna mahtuu kaukojunien sekaan välille hki-Pasila-Maunula-Vantaanportti-(Aviapolis)-Lentoasema ilman ohitusraiteita ihan hyvin. Osalle lähijunista lentoasema toimisi päättärinä siitä syystä, että vartin välein suhaavat lähijunat eivät välttämättä mahdu samoille kiskoille kaukojunien kanssa enään välillä Lentoasema-Kytömaa.


Siis mahtuu Hki-Lentoasema välille, muttei enää eteenpäin. Jääkös ne kaukojunat sitten lentoasemalle vai miksi pohjoisemmas ei mahdu enää?




> Toisaalta sekin seikka, että esim. nopeita Z- ja R-junia ei välttämättä haluta hidastaa helsingin pään uusilla pysähdyksillä tukee Lentokentän osapäättäriasemaa.


Z- Ja R-junilla pysähdysasema muuttuisi Tikkurilasta Lentoasemaksi. No kait se sitten pidentää matka-aikaa niin paljon, ettei siinä ole järkeä.




> Nopeat ja sujuvat yhteydet sekä helsinkiin, että muualle valtakuntaan.


Mitään nopeita yhteyttähän et ollut rakentamassa ao. välille. Ehdottamasi yhteys on nopeudeltaan samaa luokkaa kuin yhteys Lentoasemalta keskustaan olisi kehäradalla. Eroa olisi ehkä 3-5 minuuttia. Pysähtymätön yhteys ao. välille voisi olla nopea, tosin sellaista et ollut rakentamassa. Tällöin seudullinen palvelutaso ei parane niin paljoa, että tuo yhteys olisi perusteltavissa saatavilla hyödyillä.

On sitten kokonaan eriasia mitä tarkoitetaan sujuvalla, mutta sujuva yhteys lentoasemalle junalla tuossakaan mallissa ei olisi kuin Lahdesta ja Tampereelta. Nopeuden kanssa on vähän niin ja näin lukuunottamatta Lahtea. Lentomatkustajista junaa käyttää noin 4% ja vaikka radan muutoksen myötä tuplautuisi olisi se niin pieni, että sillä ei voida perustella kyseisen tasoista investointia ilman saatavaa alueellista lisähyötyä, josta jo yllä perustelin miksi se ei ole riittävä.

----------


## Teme444

> Vantaankosken radan jatko Kivistöön taas on tällä foorumilla jo useasti todettu itsessään kannatettavaksi, täysin riippumatta osuudesta Kivistöstä Tikkurilaan.





> Leinelän-Ruskeasannan muutaman tuhannen asukkaan väestömäärän kasvu on täysin marginaalia, eikä sitä voi varsinaisesti pitää kovinkaan merkittävänä perusteluna ainakaan Kehäradan puolesta.





> Henk.koht. olen sitä mieltä, että Kehärataa pyritäänkin puolustelemaan täysin toissijaisilla argumenteilla. Mikäli sen varrella ei sijaitsisi Suomen ainoa aidosti kansainvälinen lentoasema, tuskin koko hanke edes toteutuisi -ainakaan pääosin valtiorahoitteisena. Ja koska lentoasemayhteydeksi olisi olemassa huomattavasti parempi ratkaisu, niin Kehäradalle on keksittävä marginaalisia ja osittain jopa virheellisiä perusteluita.


Itse näen asian niin, että kehärata on hankkeena riittävästi perusteltu vaikka radan varteen ei tulisi yhtään lisäasutusta tai uutta/laajenneta olemassa olevaa työpaikka aluetta tai alueella ei olisi kansainvälistä lentoasemaa.

Näin koska alueella on jo nyt riittävä määrä asukas potentiaalia. Lisäksi se myodostaa Vantaan ydinalueelle kaivatun poikittaisen runkoyhteyden kaupungin merkittävimpien keskittymien välille suoraan.

Koska lentoasema on, niin se lisää radan rakentamisen kustannuksia, mutta samalla tuo mahdollisuuksia, joita aluella ei ilman lentoasemaa olisi. Ihan yhtälailla aluetta kannattaa rakentaa sekä työpaikkojen, että asunrakentamisen osalta, koska liikenneinfraa alueelle kuitnekin rakennetaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Helsingin saama hyöty raideyhteydestä lentokentälle on lähinnä imgollisia. Samat imagolliset hyödyt ovat ihan valtakunnallisia. Mistään eritysestä Helsinkiläisestä hyödystä ei siis ole kysymys.Miten niin "paljon järkevämmästä" yhteydestä on kysymys? Lentokenttämetro on lähinnä osoitus siitä, että valtiovallan ja RHKn kanssa raideyhteydestä lentokentälle ei tunnu tulevan mitään. Asiaa on pohdittu ja vatvottu vuosikymmenniä ilman tulosta.


En varsinaisesti voi yhtyä käsitykseesi siitä, että nollarahoitusosuudella raideyhteyden lentoasemalle saava helsinki saisi hankkeesta ainoastaan lähinnä imagollisia hyötyjä. Kehärata + Lentokenttämetro se vasta järkevä yhdistelmä olisikin, siinä vähintään +miljardin :n rahoituksella lentoasemalle saataisiin kaksi hidasta raideyhteyttä. Se että hankkeet eivät erinäisistä syistä etene kovin nopealla tahdilla, ei todellakaan ole peruste toteuttaa täysin idioottimaisia projekteja.


> Otaniemi on Helsinkiläiseltä kannalata ihan mielenkiintoinen kohde, tosin se menee lähinnä nopean matkustuksen laajennuksena. Tapiolakin varmasti tulevaisuudessa, etenkin jos sen kehittäminen työpaikka-alueena saa pontta metron myötä (kuten suunnitelmissa on).


Tätä lanseeraamaasi käsitettä "nopean matkustuksen laajennus" ei ilmeisesti voi tulkita niin, että se tuottaisi hyötyjä helsingille ja helsinkiläisille?


> Tuon yhdyskuntarakenteeseensa sopimattoman on tullut esiin kyllä useasti. En vain oikein ymmärää mihinkä se perustuu. Selventäisitkö sitä mulle? Minusta kovasti näyttää kyllä siltä, että eteläisen-Espoon rakenne sopii oikein mainiosti metrolle tai oikeastaa mille tahansa raideliikenteelle.


Etelä-Espoon väestöntiheys ei riitä nyt eikä tulevaisuudessakaan siihen, että metrolla voitaisiin siellä liikennöidä järkevästi, esim. ilman mittavaa liityntäliikennettä. Etelä-Espoon rakenne sopii mainiosti kevyelle raideliikenteelle, ei raskaalle.


> Siis mahtuu Hki-Lentoasema välille, muttei enää eteenpäin. Jääkös ne kaukojunat sitten lentoasemalle vai miksi pohjoisemmas ei mahdu enää?


Eivät jää. Lentoasemalta Kytömaalle on kuitenkin vielä sen verran maileja, että saattaa olla että Pasilasta lähijunan perään lähtenyt kaukojuna joutuisi hissuttelemaan kyseisen lähijunan perässä, joka vielä pysähtelisi esim. Riihikalliossa ja Hyrylässä, useita kilometrejä.Aikataulusuunnittelulla tähänkin ongelmaan voidaan vastata, mutta en kuitenkaan usko että vartin välein kulkeva lähijuna mahtuu lentokentän pohjoispuolelle, mutta esim. puolentunnin välein kulkeva saattaisi jo mahtua.


> Z- Ja R-junilla pysähdysasema muuttuisi Tikkurilasta Lentoasemaksi. No kait se sitten pidentää matka-aikaa niin paljon, ettei siinä ole järkeä.


Jos nyt hypoteettisesti oletetaan, että Z- ja R-junat siirtyisivät suoralle lentokenttäradalle, niin Lentoaseman lisäksi uusia pysähdyspaikkoja olisivat Kytömaa, Hyrylä, Riihikallio, (Aviapolis), Vantaanportti ja Maunula, koska lähijunat eivät ratakapasiteetin vuoksi voi ohittaa näitä asemia, jotta välille hki-Lentoasema saadaan n. vartin vuoroväli ja toisaalta välille Lentoasema-Kytömaa noin puolen tunnin vuoroväli Se on sitten makuasia, pidentyykö kyseisten junien matka-aika näillä pysähdyksillä liikaa vai ei.


> Mitään nopeita yhteyttähän et ollut rakentamassa ao. välille. Ehdottamasi yhteys on nopeudeltaan samaa luokkaa kuin yhteys Lentoasemalta keskustaan olisi kehäradalla. Eroa olisi ehkä 3-5 minuuttia. Pysähtymätön yhteys ao. välille voisi olla nopea, tosin sellaista et ollut rakentamassa. Tällöin seudullinen palvelutaso ei parane niin paljoa, että tuo yhteys olisi perusteltavissa saatavilla hyödyillä.


Näinköhän? Esittämässäni yhteydessä helsingin ja Lentoaseman välillä on 3-4 paikallisliikenteen väliasemaa. Kuinkahan monta mahtaa olla kehäradan tapauksessa mainitulla yhteysvälillä, ja mikä mahtaa olla sen vaikutus vaihtoehtojen nopeuseroon?

----------


## Teme444

> En varsinaisesti voi yhtyä käsitykseesi siitä, että nollarahoitusosuudella raideyhteyden lentoasemalle saava helsinki saisi hankkeesta ainoastaan lähinnä imagollisia hyötyjä.


No ehkä sitten kerrot minulle ja muille mitkä on ne konkreettiset hyödyt Helsingille kehäradasta?




> Kehärata + Lentokenttämetro se vasta järkevä yhdistelmä olisikin, siinä vähintään +miljardin :n rahoituksella lentoasemalle saataisiin kaksi hidasta raideyhteyttä. Se että hankkeet eivät erinäisistä syistä etene kovin nopealla tahdilla, ei todellakaan ole peruste toteuttaa täysin idioottimaisia projekteja.


Sinusta ehkä idioottimaista, mutta sitä se teettää kun fiksaatuu johonkin. On jokseenkin paradoksinen tilanne, että ihminen joka kanattaa ns. suoraa yhteyttä pisteiden A ja B välillä voi kannattaa sitä vain yhdellä liikennevälineellä ja väittää vastaavaa idioottimaiseksi. Tilanne on ainoastaan ymmärettävissä (joskin huonosti) silloin kun mukaan otetaan sanat "lentokenttä" ja "Metro" ja etenkin kun nuo kaksi sanaa liitetään yhteen.

Yritän kuitenkin purkaa tilannetta vähän. Sinä näet tuon ns. lentokenttämetron ainoastaan lentokentän raideyhteytenä keskustaan. Sellainen se ei ole. Ei myöskään Vuosaaren metro ole vuosaaren raideyhteys keskustaan, vaan molemmat ovat raideyhteyksiä useamman eri asuin- ja työpaikkoalueen sekä aluekeskusten välillä. Mikäli verrataan edelleen Vuosaaren metrolinjaa tuohon suunniteltuun lentokenttämetroon, niin siinä kun Vuosaarenlinja palvelee paitsi yhteytenä keskustaan, niin merkittävämpi on yhteys Itäkeskukseen ja muihin alakeskuksiin. Samoin tulee olemaan Lentokenttämetrossakin. Paitsi se palvelee (vaikka Tammistolaisia) yhteytenä keskustaan, niin myös yhteytenä Jumboon. sekä muihin alakeskuksiin. Yhteys lentoasemalle on vain "kiva bonus" joskin tarpeellinen sellainen, koska sinne muodostuu seudullinen joukkoliikennehubi eikä sillä välttämättä ole mitään tekemistä lentoliikenteen kanssa.




> Tätä lanseeraamaasi käsitettä "nopean matkustuksen laajennus" ei ilmeisesti voi tulkita niin, että se tuottaisi hyötyjä helsingille ja helsinkiläisille?


Helsinkiläisille siinä mielessä, että osa alueen opiskelijoista asuu Helsingissä. Helsingin kaupungille siitä puolestaa ei ole hyötyä, kuin ehkä välillisesti.




> Etelä-Espoon väestöntiheys ei riitä nyt eikä tulevaisuudessakaan siihen, että metrolla voitaisiin siellä liikennöidä järkevästi, esim. ilman mittavaa liityntäliikennettä. Etelä-Espoon rakenne sopii mainiosti kevyelle raideliikenteelle, ei raskaalle.


Hmmm... Otaniemessä taitaa opiskella tätä nykyä noin 15´000 opiskelijaa. Henkilökuntaa lienee noin 3´500. Näistä valtaosa tulee alueelle muualta PK-seudulta.

Tapiola puolestaan liikekeskuksena on jäänyt lapsipuolenasemaan osittain huonojen joukkoliikenneyhteyksiensä (vrt. esim. Leppavaara) takia. Metron toivotaan tuovan muutosta tähän, kuten koko Tapiolan kehittämiseen.

Ompun ympäristökin on rakennettu jo hyvinkin tiiviiksi ja lisärakentaminen jatkuu myös tulevaisuudessa.

Kivenlahdessakin (jonne jostain syystä metroa ei vielä olla viemässä) asuu varsin rajatulla alueella noin 17´000 asukasta. Kyllä minusta tuo vaikuttaa hyvinkin sellaiselta rakenteelta, joka suosii (raskasta)raideliikennettä.

Siinä suhteessa olet oikeassa, että Espoo on suunniteltu monessakin mielessä henkilöautoilun varaan. Minusta on vain hyvä, että sen maankäyttöä tehostetaan, kuten nyt tehdään.




> Lentoasemalta Kytömaalle on kuitenkin vielä sen verran maileja, että saattaa olla että Pasilasta lähijunan perään lähtenyt kaukojuna joutuisi hissuttelemaan kyseisen lähijunan perässä, joka vielä pysähtelisi esim. Riihikalliossa ja Hyrylässä, useita kilometrejä.


Minkähän laista nopeutta ajattelit, että junat ao. radalla käyttäisivät. Ihan heti en usko, että paikut olisivat niin paljon hitaampia, että ICt joutuisivat hidastelemaan niiden takia.




> Aikataulusuunnittelulla tähänkin ongelmaan voidaan vastata, mutta en kuitenkaan usko että vartin välein kulkeva lähijuna mahtuu lentokentän pohjoispuolelle, mutta esim. puolentunnin välein kulkeva saattaisi jo mahtua.


Siis kun kaukojunia menisi kentältä puolentunnin välein joko Tampereen tai Lahden suuntaan, niin väittämäsi perusteella sillä pitäisi olla 15 minuutin etumatka keretäkseen alta pois. Miksi tuota 15 minuuttia ei tarvita lentoasemalta etelään?




> Jos nyt hypoteettisesti oletetaan, että Z- ja R-junat siirtyisivät suoralle lentokenttäradalle, niin Lentoaseman lisäksi uusia pysähdyspaikkoja olisivat Kytömaa, Hyrylä, Riihikallio, (Aviapolis), Vantaanportti ja Maunula, koska lähijunat eivät ratakapasiteetin vuoksi voi ohittaa näitä asemia, jotta välille hki-Lentoasema saadaan n. vartin vuoroväli ja toisaalta välille Lentoasema-Kytömaa noin puolen tunnin vuoroväli Se on sitten makuasia, pidentyykö kyseisten junien matka-aika näillä pysähdyksillä liikaa vai ei.


Miksi noille Z- ja R-junille pitää lätkäistä uuden asemat? Jonkilainen järki hommassa voisi säilyä, jos nuo Z- ja R junat vain vaihtaisivat Tikkurilan pysähdyksen Lentoasemaan. T- ja H-juna sitten hoitaisivat nuo mainitsemasi pysähdykset. Tällöin Z-juna ajaisi tunnin välein kuten R-junakin. Näistä saadaan tuo 30 vuoroväli. T- ja H-juna sitten niin ikään tunnin vuorovälillä jolloin lentokenttä on saavutettavissa sillä 15 minuutin vuorovälillä.




> Näinköhän? Esittämässäni yhteydessä helsingin ja Lentoaseman välillä on 3-4 paikallisliikenteen väliasemaa. Kuinkahan monta mahtaa olla kehäradan tapauksessa mainitulla yhteysvälillä, ja mikä mahtaa olla sen vaikutus vaihtoehtojen nopeuseroon?


Kehäradalle on laskettu 60 minuutin kiertoaika eli 30 minuuttia per siivu tasoituksineen. Matka-aika lienee siis jossain 28 minuutin tasossa. Vaihdollisena 8 minuuttia Tikkurilaan ja siitä 14 minuuttia keskustaan. Nykyään Tikkurilaan pääsee vastaavalla pysähdysmäärällä karkeasti 20 minuutissa, joka on siis matkallisesti ja pysähdysmäärältään verrannollinen esittämääsi. Kuitenkin tunnelissa matkustamisessa on omat juttunsa, niin tuohon on oikeastaan pakko lisätä 1-3 minuuttia sen takia. Eroa ei enää olekkaan paljoa vaihdolliseen yhteyteen juurikaan. Jos siis verrataan kehärataa, jolla on selkeä seudullinen tarve verrattuna pääradan linjausmuutokseen, niin en näe pääradan linjan muutoksessa niin suuria hyötyjä, että se olisi järkevä rakentaa ennen kehärataa. Pääradan linjausmuutos ei kuitenkaan ole ajatuksena ihan mahdoton. Sen suurin hyöty on siinä, että silloin voidaan paikkallis-/seutuliikennekapasiteettia lisätä nyk. pääradalla. Sille puolestaan ei ole tarvetta (eikä oikein mahdollisuuttakaan) ennen kuin Pisara on valmistunut.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Tuntuisi jotenkin oudolta siirtää koko pääratatieaseman liikenne sieltä pois. Osan liikenteestä voi hyvinkin siirtää pisaraan, mutta ei sekään kaikkea vedä. Myöskin rautatiealueen uusokäyttö jo pelkästään pehmeän maaperän vuoksi on vaikeaa, puhumattakaan museoviraston ym. näkemyksistä. Ja onhan päärautatieaseman sijainti liikenteellisesti melko hyvällä paikalla, joten eiköhän sillekin ole vielä käyttöä niinkuin on ollut jo muutaman vuoden.


Kun Tallinnantunneli kuitenkin toteutuu ennemmin tai myöhemmin, on kai parempi varautua siihen jo nyt. Minusta paras linjaus kulkisi suoraan Pasilasta etelään, tunnelissa siis, jolloin Tallinnanasema voitaisiin louhia nykyisen Rautatientorin metroaseman alle. Sitä käyttäisi sitten koko kaukoliikenne, joka ajaisi pääsääntöisesti aina Tallinnaan asti. Yhdistettynä Pisaraan tämä tarkoittaisi, ettei olisi enää mitään syytä ajaa junaliikennettä Helsingin paraatipaikalle seisomaan. Ratapiha-alueita vapautuisi sekä Töölönlahdella että Pasilassa rakennuskäyttöön huomattavia määriä, ja varsinkin Pasilassa voitaisiin rakentaa korkealle ja kovaa.

Ulkomaisten esimerkkien valossa Rautatientorille keksittäisiin kyllä uusiokäyttöä. Mieleen tulee vaikkapa Gare d'Orsay Pariisissa - rautatieasemasta tehtiin maailmankuulu taidemuseo - ja Les Halles, joka on tärkeä liikenteen solmukohta, kauppakeskus ja puistoalue (viihtyisyydestä voi tosin olla montaa mieltä). Louvren pyramidi on sekin kiinnostava referenssi, kun mietitään, miten puistoalueita voi yhdistää viihtyisiin maanalaisiin tiloihin. Kaikkia näitä voisi hyödyntää Töölönlahdella.

Suomessa on tosin vietetty liian monta vuosisataa syöden maakuopassa perunoita, joten en suhtaudu kovin luottavaisesti siihen, että moinen visio toteutuu.

----------


## kouvo

> No ehkä sitten kerrot minulle ja muille mitkä on ne konkreettiset hyödyt Helsingille kehäradasta?


Taidan jättää väliin, uskoisin että Kehäradan kannattajat voivat listata ja ovat jo listanneetkin sinulle näitä helsingin konkreettisia hyötyjä tällä foorumilla. Väittäisin kuitenkin että montaakaan samalla suhteellisella rahoitusosuudella Kehärataan osallistuvaa pitäjää ei härmästä löydy, jotka hyötyvät hankkeesta lähellekkään yhtä paljon kuin helsinki.




> On jokseenkin paradoksinen tilanne, että ihminen joka kanattaa ns. suoraa yhteyttä pisteiden A ja B välillä voi kannattaa sitä vain yhdellä liikennevälineellä ja väittää vastaavaa idioottimaiseksi. Tilanne on ainoastaan ymmärettävissä (joskin huonosti) silloin kun mukaan otetaan sanat "lentokenttä" ja "Metro" ja etenkin kun nuo kaksi sanaa liitetään yhteen.


Muistaakseni olin ripotellut myös väliasemia välille hki-Lentoasema. Lisäksi tämän pisteen B jälkeen esittämässäni vaihtoehdossa on vielä lukemattomia määränpääpisteitä. Sinulle tuottaa ilmeisesti vaikeuksia hahmottaa Suomea myös Kehä kolmosen ulkopuolella, metroahan ei varsinaisesti kannata jatkaa esim. Hämeenlinnaan, Lappeenrantaan tai Mikkeliin.




> Yritän kuitenkin purkaa tilannetta vähän. Sinä näet tuon ns. lentokenttämetron ainoastaan lentokentän raideyhteytenä keskustaan. Sellainen se ei ole. Ei myöskään Vuosaaren metro ole vuosaaren raideyhteys keskustaan, vaan molemmat ovat raideyhteyksiä useamman eri asuin- ja työpaikkoalueen sekä aluekeskusten välillä. Mikäli verrataan edelleen Vuosaaren metrolinjaa tuohon suunniteltuun lentokenttämetroon, niin siinä kun Vuosaarenlinja palvelee paitsi yhteytenä keskustaan, niin merkittävämpi on yhteys Itäkeskukseen ja muihin alakeskuksiin. Samoin tulee olemaan Lentokenttämetrossakin. Paitsi se palvelee (vaikka Tammistolaisia) yhteytenä keskustaan, niin myös yhteytenä Jumboon. sekä muihin alakeskuksiin. Yhteys lentoasemalle on vain "kiva bonus" joskin tarpeellinen sellainen, koska sinne muodostuu seudullinen joukkoliikennehubi eikä sillä välttämättä ole mitään tekemistä lentoliikenteen kanssa.


Metro on kustannuksiltaan ja kapasiteetiltaan aivan liian raskas ratkaisu helsingille, etenkin lentoaseman suuntaan. Jos hieman mietit minkälaisia "väestökeskittymiä" tämän metron varrella olisi, (mm. Pakila ja Tammisto) niin ymmärrät hyvin kuinka turha hanke se on.


> Helsinkiläisille siinä mielessä, että osa alueen opiskelijoista asuu Helsingissä. Helsingin kaupungille siitä puolestaa ei ole hyötyä, kuin ehkä välillisesti.


Turha kikkailla sanoilla. Demokratiassa kunnan hyöty = kuntalaisten hyöty.




> Hmmm... Otaniemessä taitaa opiskella tätä nykyä noin 15´000 opiskelijaa. Henkilökuntaa lienee noin 3´500. Näistä valtaosa tulee alueelle muualta PK-seudulta. Tapiola puolestaan liikekeskuksena on jäänyt lapsipuolenasemaan osittain huonojen joukkoliikenneyhteyksiensä (vrt. esim. Leppavaara) takia. Metron toivotaan tuovan muutosta tähän, kuten koko Tapiolan kehittämiseen. Ompun ympäristökin on rakennettu jo hyvinkin tiiviiksi ja lisärakentaminen jatkuu myös tulevaisuudessa. Kivenlahdessakin (jonne jostain syystä metroa ei vielä olla viemässä) asuu varsin rajatulla alueella noin 17´000 asukasta. Kyllä minusta tuo vaikuttaa hyvinkin sellaiselta rakenteelta, joka suosii (raskasta)raideliikennettä.Siinä suhteessa olet oikeassa, että Espoo on suunniteltu monessakin mielessä henkilöautoilun varaan. Minusta on vain hyvä, että sen maankäyttöä tehostetaan, kuten nyt tehdään.


Ei liity enään tämän ketjun aiheeseen. Läntisiä raideyhteyksiä puntaroivissa ketjuissa pähkäillään näiden asioiden parissa.




> Minkähän laista nopeutta ajattelit, että junat ao. radalla käyttäisivät. Ihan heti en usko, että paikut olisivat niin paljon hitaampia, että ICt joutuisivat hidastelemaan niiden takia. Siis kun kaukojunia menisi kentältä puolentunnin välein joko Tampereen tai Lahden suuntaan, niin väittämäsi perusteella sillä pitäisi olla 15 minuutin etumatka keretäkseen alta pois. Miksi tuota 15 minuuttia ei tarvita lentoasemalta etelään?Miksi noille Z- ja R-junille pitää lätkäistä uuden asemat? Jonkilainen järki hommassa voisi säilyä, jos nuo Z- ja R junat vain vaihtaisivat Tikkurilan pysähdyksen Lentoasemaan. T- ja H-juna sitten hoitaisivat nuo mainitsemasi pysähdykset. Tällöin Z-juna ajaisi tunnin välein kuten R-junakin. Näistä saadaan tuo 30 vuoroväli. T- ja H-juna sitten niin ikään tunnin vuorovälillä jolloin lentokenttä on saavutettavissa sillä 15 minuutin vuorovälillä.


Ihan normaaleja junatyyppien nopeuksia. Kaukojuniahan helsingistä pääradalle ja oikoradalle taitaa parhaimmillaan mennä yksittäisen tunnin aikana yhteensä 4 kappaletta. 

Jos lähijunia suoralla lentokenttäyhteydellä kulkisi vartin välein, niin junia tällä yhteydellä kulkisi siis 8 kappaletta tunnissa suuntaansa. Ja koska Lentoasemalta etelään on minusta kohtuullista tarjota tämä lähiliikenteen vartin vuoroväli on kaikkien lähijunien pysähdyttävä jokaisella väliasemalla. Mikäli kaukojunia ajatetaan tasaisin välein, esim. Pasilasta: 00 15 30 45, niin lähijunat voisivat lähteä Pasilasta esim.: 02 17 32 47, mikäli kahden minuutin marginaali on mahdollinen. Näin ollen lähijunalla olisi 13 minuuttia etumatkaa kaukojunaan nähden. Voi olla, että riittäisi Kytömaalle asti, tai sitten ei. Toinen kysymys on se onko vartin vuoroväli ylitarjontaa Riihikalliossa, Hyrylässä ja Kytömaalla.

2-vaihtoehto voisi olla se, että näiden neljän (tunnissa) kaukojunan lähtöminuutit rytmitettäisiin erilailla, jolloin puolentunnin välein Kytömaalle meneville lähijunille olisi isompi aikaikkuna kuin ainoastaan Lentoasemalle liikennöiville lähijunille. 




> Kehäradalle on laskettu 60 minuutin kiertoaika eli 30 minuuttia per siivu tasoituksineen. Matka-aika lienee siis jossain 28 minuutin tasossa. Vaihdollisena 8 minuuttia Tikkurilaan ja siitä 14 minuuttia keskustaan. Nykyään Tikkurilaan pääsee vastaavalla pysähdysmäärällä karkeasti 20 minuutissa, joka on siis matkallisesti ja pysähdysmäärältään verrannollinen esittämääsi. Kuitenkin tunnelissa matkustamisessa on omat juttunsa, niin tuohon on oikeastaan pakko lisätä 1-3 minuuttia sen takia.


Voit vapaasti lisäillä omia juttujasi matka-aikoihin. Suora lentokenttäyhteys olisi nopeudeltaan luokkaa K-juna: helsinki-Tikkurila, eli n. 10 minuuttia nopeampi kuin Kehärata.

----------


## Teme444

> Taidan jättää väliin...


Miksiköhän en ole yllättynyt




> Muistaakseni olin ripotellut myös väliasemia välille hki-Lentoasema.


Jep, mutta miellät asian silti toisin. Tai sitten ymmärryksesi ei näy kirjoituksissasi.




> Sinulle tuottaa ilmeisesti vaikeuksia hahmottaa Suomea myös Kehä kolmosen ulkopuolella


Mistäs tuon päättelit?




> metroahan ei varsinaisesti kannata jatkaa esim. Hämeenlinnaan, Lappeenrantaan tai Mikkeliin.


Kukahan metroa noihin paikkoihin oli viemässä?




> Metro on kustannuksiltaan ja kapasiteetiltaan aivan liian raskas ratkaisu helsingille, etenkin lentoaseman suuntaan. Jos hieman mietit minkälaisia "väestökeskittymiä" tämän metron varrella olisi, (mm. Pakila ja Tammisto) niin ymmärrät hyvin kuinka turha hanke se on.


Jep ja metroahan toki suunnitelaan aikaskaalalla 2 vuotta. Onkohan sinulla minkäänlaista tuntumaa siihen paljonko kaupunkia pitäisi rakentaa esim. seuraavan 20 vuoden aikana nykyisen liskäsi pk-seudulle, jotta tarve tulisi tyydytettyä. Tuusulanväylän laita nyt vain sattuu olemaan sellaista aluetta, jonne kaupunki tullaan rakentamaan voimakkaasti, ihan jo sen takia, että siellä on tilaa sekä sinne menee jo perusinfra. Sinne tulee varmasti järjestettäväksi myös joukkoliikennettä. Riittävän kapasiteetin välineitä vain on vähän. Itseasiassa Tammiston alueelle on kaavoitettu jo nyt varsin paljon sekä kerrostalo, että työpaikka -alueita. Myös Helsingin puolella alue alkaa olla suunnitelupöydällä etenkin kun Kuninkaantammen alueen rakentaminen alkaa.




> Ei liity enään tämän ketjun aiheeseen. Läntisiä raideyhteyksiä puntaroivissa ketjuissa pähkäillään näiden asioiden parissa.


Siis näin esiin nostamastasi asiasta tulikin epämillyttävä. No sehän sopii. Jätetään vain väliin.





> Voit vapaasti lisäillä omia juttujasi matka-aikoihin.


Vapaasti? No jaa. Tosiasia kuintekin on kuten jo sanoinkin, niin Tikkurilaan ajetaan vastaavalla pysähdysmäärällä 20 minuutissa. Tikkurilaan mennään pintaradalla, mutta lentoasemalle mitä ilmeisimmin pitäisi mennä varsin huomattava osa tunnellissa. Tunneli puolestaan rajoittaa junien nopeutta, joten aivan samaan matka-aikaan ei päästä. Näin on metrossa, kuten on myös kehäradalla. Paljonko tuo tunnelliosuus sitten hidastaa matkantekoa riippuu tietenki itse tunnellirakenteesta, niin myös tunnellin pituudesta. Arvio 10% ajanpidennyksestä (2 minuuttia) nyt on linjassa kehäradan kanssa, joten ihan "mun jutusta" ei ole kyse.




> Suora lentokenttäyhteys olisi nopeudeltaan luokkaa K-juna: helsinki-Tikkurila, eli n. 10 minuuttia nopeampi kuin Kehärata.


Höpö höpö. Kun Tikkurilaan päästään vastaavalla pysähdysmäärällä n. 20 minuutissa, niin pintaradalla lentokentälle voisi olettaa pääsevänsä samassa ajassa. Kuitenkin osa matkaa tehdään tunnellissa, joten arvio 22 minuutista on ihan käypä. Tämä toki on 8-10 minuuttia nopeampi kuin kehäradan matka-aika, mutta vaihdollisena Tikkurilaan matkataan 8 minuutissa ja sieltä edelleen keskustaan 14 minuutissa. Tällöin nopeusero on täsmälleen vaihtoikkunan suuruinen. Mikäli junien ajaminen tehdään järkevästi, niin lentoasemalta matkalla keskustaan ei Tikkurilassa tarvitse vaihtaa, jolloin nopeus on itse asiassa täsmälleen sama kuin ehdottamassasi "suorassa yhteydessä" olisi.

----------


## kouvo

> Jep, mutta miellät asian silti toisin. Tai sitten ymmärryksesi ei näy kirjoituksissasi.


Pahoitteluni, jos viimeaikaisista kirjoituksistani sinulle ei ole välittynyt oikeanlaista kuvaa. Vaikka käytinkin termejä suora lentokenttärata tai suora lentokenttäyhteys, niin käsittääkseni olen maininnut muutamaan kertaan, että nämä termit pitävät sisällään myös seuraavat uudet väliasemat, joilla lähijunat pysähtyvät: Maunula, Vantaanportti, (Aviapolis), Lentoasema, Riihikallio, Hyrylä ja Kytömaa. Termejä suora lentokenttärata tai suora lentokenttäyhteys olen siis käyttänyt ikään kuin vastinparina termille Kehärata, enkä ole katsonut tarkoituksenmukaiseksi luetella joka yhteydessä erikseen kaikkien väliasemien nimiä. Tämän enempää en tätä rautalankaa enään oikein osaa vääntää, joten toivottavasti meni jakeluun.  




> Jep ja metroahan toki suunnitelaan aikaskaalalla 2 vuotta. Onkohan sinulla minkäänlaista tuntumaa siihen paljonko kaupunkia pitäisi rakentaa esim. seuraavan 20 vuoden aikana nykyisen liskäsi pk-seudulle, jotta tarve tulisi tyydytettyä. Tuusulanväylän laita nyt vain sattuu olemaan sellaista aluetta, jonne kaupunki tullaan rakentamaan voimakkaasti, ihan jo sen takia, että siellä on tilaa sekä sinne menee jo perusinfra. Sinne tulee varmasti järjestettäväksi myös joukkoliikennettä. Riittävän kapasiteetin välineitä vain on vähän. Itseasiassa Tammiston alueelle on kaavoitettu jo nyt varsin paljon sekä kerrostalo, että työpaikka -alueita. Myös Helsingin puolella alue alkaa olla suunnitelupöydällä etenkin kun Kuninkaantammen alueen rakentaminen alkaa.


Keskustelun jatkamisen kannalta voisi olla hedelmällistä, jos edes perusfaktat olisivat kohdallaan. Kuninkaantammi esimerkiksi sijaitsee lähinnä Hämeenlinnanväylän vaikutusalueella, ei niinkään Tuusulanväylän. Tammiston alueen täydennysrakentamismahdollisuuksista puolestaan mainitaan seuraavaa Vantaan nettisivuilla: http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...829;2873;60468, erityisesti sivun tummennetut tekstipätkät antavat hyvän kuvan alueelle odotettavissa olevasta valtavasta väestönkasvusta. Ylipäätäänkin voit varmasti valaista hieman lisää sitä, missä päin Tuusulanväylän laidassa on mielestäsi tilaa merkittävälle täydennysrakentamiselle. Lisäksi olisi mielenkiintoista tietää minkälaiselle reitille olet kaavaillut tätä "riittävän kapasiteetin välinettä". 




> Vapaasti? No jaa. Tosiasia kuintekin on kuten jo sanoinkin, niin Tikkurilaan ajetaan vastaavalla pysähdysmäärällä 20 minuutissa. Tikkurilaan mennään pintaradalla, mutta lentoasemalle mitä ilmeisimmin pitäisi mennä varsin huomattava osa tunnellissa. Tunneli puolestaan rajoittaa junien nopeutta, joten aivan samaan matka-aikaan ei päästä. Näin on metrossa, kuten on myös kehäradalla. Paljonko tuo tunnelliosuus sitten hidastaa matkantekoa riippuu tietenki itse tunnellirakenteesta, niin myös tunnellin pituudesta. Arvio 10% ajanpidennyksestä (2 minuuttia) nyt on linjassa kehäradan kanssa, joten ihan "mun jutusta" ei ole kyse.


Ja faktatietojen ilotulitus näyttää jatkuvan. Kehoittaisin kohdistamaan huomion erityisesti tämän raportin sivun 18 toiseen kappaleeseen: http://www.keharata.net/Keharata_rap...inen_netti.pdf. Kannattaa ehkä myös tarkistaa K-junan ilmoitettu ajoaika välillä hki-Tikkurila.




> Höpö höpö. ... Tämä toki on 8-10 minuuttia nopeampi kuin kehäradan matka-aika, mutta vaihdollisena Tikkurilaan matkataan 8 minuutissa ja sieltä edelleen keskustaan 14 minuutissa. Tällöin nopeusero on täsmälleen vaihtoikkunan suuruinen. Mikäli junien ajaminen tehdään järkevästi, niin lentoasemalta matkalla keskustaan ei Tikkurilassa tarvitse vaihtaa, jolloin nopeus on itse asiassa täsmälleen sama kuin ehdottamassasi "suorassa yhteydessä" olisi.


Mielenkiintoinen lähestymistapa asiaan. Ensin tyrmäät esittämäni n. 10 minuutin nopeuseron suoran lentokenttäradan ja Kehäradan välillä, ja samassa yhteydessä arvioit itse nopeuseroksi 8-10 minuuttia.

Loppuosa kappaleesta onkin sellaista hepreaa, että sen tulkitseminen on sanotaanko nyt vaikka, haastavaa. Ehdotatko mahdollisesti että Lentoasemalta keskustaan matkaava vaihtaisi nopeampaan junaan Tikkurilassa, ja että vaihtoaika tässä tapauksessa olisi 0 min 00 sek? Vai vaihtoehtoisesti Kehäradan junat siirtyisivät Tikkurilassa nopeanliikenteen raiteille ohittaen väliasemat?

----------


## Teme444

> Keskustelun jatkamisen kannalta voisi olla hedelmällistä, jos edes perusfaktat olisivat kohdallaan. Kuninkaantammi esimerkiksi sijaitsee lähinnä Hämeenlinnanväylän vaikutusalueella, ei niinkään Tuusulanväylän.


Aivan. sanoinkin Kunikaantammen jälkeen. Tarkoitin tietysti kunkinkaantammen alkaessa rakentua siirtyvät kaavoittajien huomio toisaalle, kuten taisin sanoakkin. Jos karttaa katsoo, niin Tuusulan väylän varressa on tilaa.




> Tammiston alueen täydennysrakentamismahdollisuuksista puolestaan mainitaan seuraavaa Vantaan nettisivuilla: http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...829;2873;60468, erityisesti sivun tummennetut tekstipätkät antavat hyvän kuvan alueelle odotettavissa olevasta valtavasta väestönkasvusta. Ylipäätäänkin voit varmasti valaista hieman lisää sitä, missä päin Tuusulanväylän laidassa on mielestäsi tilaa merkittävälle täydennysrakentamiselle. Lisäksi olisi mielenkiintoista tietää minkälaiselle reitille olet kaavaillut tätä "riittävän kapasiteetin välinettä".


Tuossa on kyse täydennyksestä ko. alueelle, ei asemakaavasta tai yleiskaavasta, jossa moottoritien laintaan on kaavoitettu aikamoinen määrä paitsi liiketilaa, niin myös kerrostaloasujamistoa. Toki lisärakentaminen jää muutamaan tuhanteen asukaaseen. Siinä suhteessä olet kyllä oikeassa, että tarvittava liikenneväline riippuu pitkälti siitä minkälainen kaava alueelle (erityiseti Helsingin puolelle) sitten aikanaan alueelle tulee. Vähän veikkaan, että se tulee olemaan varsin tiivis. Se taasen tulee väistämättä vaikuttamaan myös naapurikunnan tekemisiin.




> Ja faktatietojen ilotulitus näyttää jatkuvan. Kehoittaisin kohdistamaan huomion erityisesti tämän raportin sivun 18 toiseen kappaleeseen: [URL="[/URL]. Kannattaa ehkä myös tarkistaa K-junan ilmoitettu ajoaika välillä hki-Tikkurila.


Pahaa kiinnittää huomiota kun ei syytä tai toisesta mulle aukea ao. raportti.




> Mielenkiintoinen lähestymistapa asiaan. Ensin tyrmäät esittämäni n. 10 minuutin nopeuseron suoran lentokenttäradan ja Kehäradan välillä, ja samassa yhteydessä arvioit itse nopeuseroksi 8-10 minuuttia.


Jos et ymmärtänyt niin siinä oli kaksi eri osiota. Vaihdottomat ja vaihdolliset yhteydet. Vaihdottomalla se tulee olemaan 8-10 minuuttia pidempi matka-aika keskustaan kuin vaihdottomalla yhteydellä.




> Loppuosa kappaleesta onkin sellaista hepreaa, että sen tulkitseminen on sanotaanko nyt vaikka, haastavaa. Ehdotatko mahdollisesti että Lentoasemalta keskustaan matkaava vaihtaisi nopeampaan junaan Tikkurilassa, ja että vaihtoaika tässä tapauksessa olisi 0 min 00 sek?


En van sanon, että nopeusero on vaihtoikkunansuuruus.




> Vai vaihtoehtoisesti Kehäradan junat siirtyisivät Tikkurilassa nopeanliikenteen raiteille ohittaen väliasemat?


Miksi ne eivät niin voisi tehdä?

Luulen, että tämä aihe on aika pitkälti käsitelty. Itse en usko ns. lentokenttämetroon ainakaan ennen kuin alueen maankäyttö on selvitetty ja osittainrakennettu, ehkä 30-40 vuoden päästä. Enkä myöskään näe pääradan oikaisusta saatavieä hyötyjä (ellei joku sellaisia esitä) niin suurina, jotta moiseen kannattaisi investoida. Sen sijaan kähäradalla saatava hyöty on jo nyt saatavissa ilman ensimmäistäkään lisä infra hanketta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Enkä myöskään näe pääradan oikaisusta saatavieä hyötyjä (ellei joku sellaisia esitä) niin suurina, jotta moiseen kannattaisi investoida. Sen sijaan kähäradalla saatava hyöty on jo nyt saatavissa ilman ensimmäistäkään lisä infra hanketta.


Jos näkyvyys on tämä niin optiikkasi on väärin kalibroitu eikä näe mitään ihmisaktiviteettia Kehä III:n ulkopuolella. Mikä arvo olisi esim. seuraavilla tekijöillä?

Helsingistä ylivoimaisen nopea yhteys lentoasemalleTampereelta vaihdoton Pendolino-yhteys vähän päälle tunnissa Vantaan lentoasemalle mahdollistaisi huonosti palvelevien potkuriturbiinilentojen korvaamisen junayhteydelläLahti, jonne nykyään ei pääse lentäen ollenkaan, saataisiin kytkettyä lentoasemaan ja sitä kautta maailman metropoleihinSamoin Hämeenlinna ja KouvolaJne.

Periaatteessa kaikki paikat joihin pääsee lentoasemalta suoralla yhteydellä, joko junalla tai lentäen, ovat globaalisti liikkuvien bisneshenkilöiden maailmankartalla ainakin jollakin tavoin. Tällöin nämä paikkakunnat hyötyvät, koska yritykset sijoittuvat niihin helpommin. Samoin näistä paikoista on helpompi matkustaa työmatkalle ulkomaille. Lisäksi täytyy huomata, että tulevaisuudessa lienee epätodennäköistä että kotimaan lentoyhteydet ainakaan lisääntyisivät, varsinkaan lyhyillä reiteillä. Pääradan siirtäminen kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta säteilisi positiivisia vaikutuksia koko valtakuntaan mutta myös Helsinkiin, jonka keskusta olisi helpommin saavutettavissa lentoasemalta kuin kehäradalla. Tämä olisi win-win -aluepolitiikkaa, jossa voittaisivat sekä Helsinki että maakunnat.

Kehäradan hyötyjiä olisivat sellaiset paikat kuin Malmi, Pukinmäki, Tikkurila ja Vantaan nykyiset marjametsät. Sekä tietysti ne tahot jotka raivaavat marjametsät veke, laittavat taloja tilalle ja myyvät neliöt priimahintaan, kun kerran ovat junayhteyden varrella.

Kannattaa kysyä itseltään kummalla vaihtoehdolla on laajemmat hyödyt ja suurempi vaikutus sekä yhteiskuntaan yleisesti että suuremman ihmisjoukon hyvinvointiin erityisesti. Varsinkin kun Marja-Vantaan liikenneyhteydet voitaisiin yhtä hyvin voitaa edullisella pikaraitiotiellä palvelutason kärsimättä -- tai itse asiassa paremmalla palvelutasolla.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos karttaa katsoo, niin Tuusulan väylän varressa on tilaa.


Onko mielessäsi käväissyt sellaista ajatusta, että Tuusulan väylän varresta saattaa sen takia löytyä tilaa, että kyseiseisten alueiden rakentamattajättämiselle saattaisi olla aika vahvat perusteet?




> Tuossa on kyse täydennyksestä ko. alueelle, ei asemakaavasta tai yleiskaavasta, jossa moottoritien laintaan on kaavoitettu aikamoinen määrä paitsi liiketilaa, niin myös kerrostaloasujamistoa.


Lähdehän tähän löytyy?




> Pahaa kiinnittää huomiota kun ei syytä tai toisesta mulle aukea ao. raportti.


Tietokoneet on perseestä, heittäisin omani välittömästi jorpakkoon jos tässä yhteiskunnassa toimimista ei olisi tehty niin vaikeaksi ilman konetta. No, mutta asiaan. Raporttihan oli Kehärata: Ratasuunnitelma 2008, ja tässä mainitsemani kohta: "Ratageometria mahdollistaa 120 km/h tavoitenopeuden lähes koko rataosuudella. Suunnittelunopeus on alhaisempi ainoastaan Kivistön aseman läheisyydessä sekä pääradan ylittävän sillan alueella. ...".   




> Jos et ymmärtänyt niin siinä oli kaksi eri osiota. Vaihdottomat ja vaihdolliset yhteydet. Vaihdottomalla se tulee olemaan 8-10 minuuttia pidempi matka-aika keskustaan kuin vaihdottomalla yhteydellä.





> En van sanon, että nopeusero on vaihtoikkunansuuruus.


Ymmärrätköhän itsekkään mitä tarkoitat?




> Miksi ne eivät niin voisi tehdä?


Mietippä sitä.




> Luulen, että tämä aihe on aika pitkälti käsitelty.


Omalta osaltani aihe on käsitelty siinä vaiheessa, kun valtio vetää takaisin rahoituspäätöksensä naurettavasta kehäradasta. Siinä mielessä toki olet oikeassa, että meidän välinen viimeaikainen keskustelu aiheen ympärillä alkaa olla aika loppuunkaluttu.

----------


## Kolli

Sellaista asiaa, että Vantaan kaupunginvaltuusto nuijii kehäradan 15.12. kokouksessaan. Se on hyvä asia ja merkki siitä, että asiat etenevät oikeaan suuntaan.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut *Vantaan kaupunginvaltuusto* 
> _Kaupunginvaltuusto 15.12.2008
> Kaupunginhallituksen
> esitys: Päätetään hyväksyä 19.11.2008 päivätty Kehäradan asemakaavaehdotus,
> maanalainen asemakaavaehdotus ja asemakaavan muutosehdotus nro 701100
> ja tonttijakoehdotus sekä tonttijaon muutosehdotus._


http://192.49.193.12/ktwebbin/ktprox...2015%3a00%3a00

----------


## kuukanko

> Sellaista asiaa, että Vantaan kaupunginvaltuusto nuijii kehäradan 15.12. kokouksessaan.


Ei suinkaan nuiji Kehärataa, vaan vain yhden siihen liittyvistä asemakaavoista. Kehäradan rakentaminen on käytännössä päätetty Vantaan osalta jo 17.11., kun valtuusto hyväksyi ensi vuoden talousarvioon 36 miljoonaa euroa Kehäradan rakennustöiden aloittamiseen.

----------


## Kolli

Jep. Tarpeellinen korjaus. Ehkä asian voisi muotoilla niin, että 15.12. kokouksessa Vantaan valtuusto omalta osaltaan hyväksyy esitetetyt maankäytön muutokset ja siten siis samalla radan sijoittamisen kaavakartan mukaan. Käsittääkseni tämä on kuitenkin tärkein asemakaava, sillä kun se on lainvoimainen, radan rakentamisella ei ole enää juridisia esteitä. Ainoa ongelma on, että näihin kahteen hakemukseen ei ole saatu vielä Länsi-Suomen ympäristölupaviraston lupaa.

http://www.ymparisto.fi/download.asp...d=74669&lan=fi

http://www.ymparisto.fi/download.asp...d=74665&lan=fi

Tietysti määrärahat myönnettiin jo 17.11.2008, mikä sinänsä on ehkä hiukan nurinkurista, joskaan ei laitonta.

----------


## Kolli

Vantaa päättää tänään Kehäradan asemakaavasta:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/alueelliset_uu...ta_428894.html

----------


## jawahl

Mitähän YLE:n paikallisuutisissa käytännössä tarkoittaa tämä?:




> Kehärata liittyy päärataan kolmessa kohdassa. Kehäradan päälinjaus liittyy pääradan itäraiteisiin, ja lisäksi varaudutaan liittymämahdollisuuteen pääradan länsiraiteeseen pohjoiseen ja etelään suuntautuvilla linjauksilla.


Viikoittain 1-2 lentoa lentelevänä matkamiehenä kiinnostaa lähinnä se, että tekevätkö Porin, Pohjanmaan, Jyväskylän, Tampereen, Lahden, Lappeenrannan, Kouvolan ja Venäjän junista lentokentälle tulevat matkan ensin esim. Tikkurilaan, josta sitten jollain odotusajalla vaihdellaan kapsäkkien kanssa samaa rataa takasin päin menevään lentokenttäjunaan, vai tullaanko näistä suunnista edelleen helposti yhdellä istumalla autolla perille asti ihan niin kuin aina ennenkin?

----------


## Kolli

Tikkurilassa on vaihto I-junaan, jonka vuoroväli päivisin on 10min ja matka-aika Tíkkurilasta kentälle 8min.
Kehärata erkanee Hiekkaharjun jälkeen isolla sillalla pääradasta ja yhden asemavälin verran menet tavallaan takapakkia.
Erkanemiskohtaan tehdään myös varaus raiteelle pohjoiseen, eli junalle, joka voisi tulla pohjoisesta ja kääntyä kehäradalle suoraan. Kehäradalle ei mahdu pika/IC-junia, joten kyseessä voisi olla jonkinsortin paikallisjuna Lahden, Kouvolan tai Tampereen suunnasta.

----------


## Samppa

Marraskuun puolivälin paikkeilla Olli ihamäki haastatteli Vantaan Kauppakamariosaston puheenjohtaja Ari Tulensaloa Radio Suomessa Ylen aikaisella.

Ari Tulensalo kertoi, että juuri nyt pitäisi alkaa hakea uutta paikkaa Suomen päälentokentälle vuoden 2030 ja sen jälkeisiin tarpeisiin. Hänen mukaansa uuden pääkentän paikka voisi olla n. 80 km:n säteellä Helsingistä.

Hän korosti erikseen pariin kertaan, että tämä ei tarkoita nykyisen päälentokentän lakkautusta, toiminta siellä jatkuisi. Uutta maan pääkenttää tarvitaan, koska nykyisen kentän kapasiteetti ei tule riittämään olemassa olevien maankäyttö- ja lentomelurajoitusten vuoksi.

Mielestäni mielenkiintoinen ja ajattelunaihetta antava ajatus tai "heitto" Tulensalolta.

Tällainen tulevaisuuden ratkaisu poistaisi ongelmat Malmin lentokentän nykyisten toimintojen toiseen paikkaan sijoittamisesta. Sen jälkeen nekin sopisivat Helsinki-Vantaalle :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Uutta maan pääkenttää tarvitaan, koska nykyisen kentän kapasiteetti ei tule riittämään olemassa olevien maankäyttö- ja lentomelurajoitusten vuoksi.


Näkisin toivottavampana, että uuden kentän sijaan löyhennettäisiin maankäyttö- ja lentomelurajoituksia. Tilaa rakentamiselle tuolla on, vaikka neljännelle kiitotielle kakkoskiitotien suuntaisesti, kolmellakin pärjää hyvin pitkälle. Nykyaikaiseen maailmaan kuuluu liikennevälineiden äänet, ja luultavimmin tekniikan kehitys hiljentää koneita entisestään.

Lisäksi pidemmällä aikavälillä lentoliikenteen määrä ei välttämättä edes kasva.

Tietysti tutkimuksia saa ja pitääkin tehdä, että on edes jotain pohdittu, jos tarvetta ilmeneekin.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Näkisin toivottavampana, että uuden kentän sijaan löyhennettäisiin maankäyttö- ja lentomelurajoituksia.


Eikös uutta Helsinki-Tampere-Turku lentoasemaa ole visioitu jonnekin Humppilan tienoolle?

----------


## RPee

> Marraskuun puolivälin paikkeilla Olli ihamäki haastatteli Vantaan Kauppakamariosaston puheenjohtaja Ari Tulensaloa Radio Suomessa Ylen aikaisella.
> 
> Ari Tulensalo kertoi, että juuri nyt pitäisi alkaa hakea uutta paikkaa Suomen päälentokentälle vuoden 2030 ja sen jälkeisiin tarpeisiin. Hänen mukaansa uuden pääkentän paikka voisi olla n. 80 km:n säteellä Helsingistä.
> 
> Hän korosti erikseen pariin kertaan, että tämä ei tarkoita nykyisen päälentokentän lakkautusta, toiminta siellä jatkuisi. Uutta maan pääkenttää tarvitaan, koska nykyisen kentän kapasiteetti ei tule riittämään olemassa olevien maankäyttö- ja lentomelurajoitusten vuoksi.


Kuulostaa jälleen yhdeltä suuruudenhullulta (turhalta) ajatukselta. Olisi hauska tietää, kenen tarpeisiin uutta kenttää suunniteltaisiin. Suomalaisille luultavasti riittää, jos nykyisen lentoaseman kapasiteetti kasvaa tulevaisuudessa n.30 miljoonaan. Suurin kasvava ryhmä taitaa olla gateway-matkustajat Euroopan ja Aasian sekä tulevaisuudessa Intian ja Pohjois-Amerikan välillä. Tarvitseeko heitä varten rakentaa Humppilaan uusi kansainvälinen lentoasema (kapasiteetiltaan jotain 50 milj.). Vai olisiko kenties mahdollista siirtää liikennettä jollekin olemassa olevalle kentälle, josta olisi hyötyä myös läheiselle kaupungille.

Jos halutaan luoda nykyisen kaltainen uusi Aviapolis, niin sitä on turha rakentaa metsän keskelle, josta on mahdollisimman pitkä matka joka suuntaan (autoilu tosin olisi helppoa ja sen takia uutta kenttää sinne korpeen tarvitaan). "Aviapolis II" voisi rakentua nykyisiä kenttiä kehittämällä esim. Tampereelle, Turkuun tai Ouluun. Oulu on mainittu joskus ainakin mahdollisena kakkoskenttänä, mutta kaikille "kakkoskenttä" status varmaankin sopisi. Ja jos kotimaan sisäinen lentoliikenne loppuu nopeiden raideyhteyksien myötä, niin sittenhän sitä tilaa näillä lentokentillä vasta onkin. Jos (ja kun) Tallinnan tunneli joskus rakennetaan, niin kakkoskenttä voisi sijaita myös Tallinnan puolella kaksoiskaupunkia. Päärata vain Helsinki-Vantaan kautta ja Tallinnan päässä paikalliselle lentoasemalle, niin maayhteydet olisivat ainakin kunnossa.

----------


## Kolli

Olen samaa mieltä RPeen kanssa osittain ainakin. Helsinki-Vantaalla on kasvunvaraa yllinkyllin, kunhan liika logistiikkarakentaminen pidetään kurissa. Kiitoteiden väliin mahtuu (Viinikkalan asema) jättiterminaali, jos niin tahdotaan. Ei kenttää ole järkevää lähteä ahdistamaan pois sieltä, minne on investoitu miljardeja.

Pirkkalan CLX sekä Turun Logicity ovat jo olemassa ja elävät omaa elämäänsä, vai pitäisikö sanoa kohtalaista hiljaiseloaan ja kehittyvät vähitellen markkinoiden mukaan.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Jos (ja kun) Tallinnan tunneli joskus rakennetaan, niin kakkoskenttä voisi sijaita myös Tallinnan puolella kaksoiskaupunkia. Päärata vain Helsinki-Vantaan kautta ja Tallinnan päässä paikalliselle lentoasemalle, niin maayhteydet olisivat ainakin kunnossa.


Totta, totta. Jos uutta lentokenttää kuitenkin tarvittaisiin, yksi vaihtoehto olisi rakentaa se ulkomerelle tunnelin varrelle kalliolouheesta, joka rakennustyössä syntyy. Tästä olisi se huomattava etu, että kenttää voitaisiin käyttää vuorokaudenajasta riippumatta, mikä on etenkin tavarakuljetuksissa tärkeää.

----------


## tlajunen

> Totta, totta. Jos uutta lentokenttää kuitenkin tarvittaisiin, yksi vaihtoehto olisi rakentaa se ulkomerelle tunnelin varrelle kalliolouheesta, joka rakennustyössä syntyy. Tästä olisi se huomattava etu, että kenttää voitaisiin käyttää vuorokaudenajasta riippumatta, mikä on etenkin tavarakuljetuksissa tärkeää.


Ei kai sitä louhetta sieltä tunnelista nyt ihan _noin_ paljon saada?

----------


## Kolli

http://192.49.193.12/ktwebbin/ktprox...2017%3a00%3a00

http://www.vantaa.fi/i_perusdokument...33;49138;82503

Marja-Vantaan kehittäminen lähtee nyt todella käyntiin. (Vantaan KH 12.1.2009)

----------


## Kolli

Kehärata etenee taas, Länsi-Suomen ympäristölupavirasto myönsi tärkeitä lupia.

Eli kehäradan rautatietunnelin aloittamisen ennen luvan lainvoimaiseksi tuloa ja 
Vantaanjoen ratasillan rakentamisen aloittamisluvan.  :Smile: 




> Ympäristölupavirasto myöntää Ratahallintokeskukselle luvan Kehäradan rautatietunnelin rakentamiseen ja pohjaveden muuttamiskiellosta poikkeamiseen sekä Kylmäojan johtamiseen putkessa radan ali hakemukseen liitetyn 28.8.2007 päivätyn suunnitelman mukaisesti Vantaan kaupungissa


Perusteluissa todetaan mm seuraavaa:



> Hanke liittyy seudullisesti ja valtakunnallisesti merkittävän kaupunkiradan Kehäradan rakentamiseen. Kehärata parantaa pääkaupunkiseudun pohjoisista naapurikunnista tapahtuvaa matkustajaliikennettä ja yhdistää HelsinkiVantaan lentoaseman raideyhteydellä muuhun Suomeen. Rakentamisen edellytyksiä harkittaessa on otettu huomioon voimassa olevat kaavat.


Tässä linkki lupasivulle: http://www.ymparisto.fi/default.asp?node=21913&lan=fi

Tässä tunnelilupaan: http://www.ymparisto.fi/download.asp...d=96372&lan=fi

ja tässä siltalupaan:

http://www.ymparisto.fi/download.asp...d=96365&lan=fi


Lupavirasto teki loistopäätöksen tässä asiassa ja sen perusteluissa, joista tässä viestissä on ote, käy hyvin ilmi, miten tärkeästä ja mielekkäästä hankkeesta on kysymys. Poraustyöt alkanevat huhti-toukokuussa.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Ei kai sitä louhetta sieltä tunnelista nyt ihan _noin_ paljon saada?


Riippuu siitä, mihin kohtaan louhetta kasattaisiin. Suomenlahti on paikoin hyvin matalaa. Pajusen visioissa ajateltiin, että louhetta käytettäisiin uuden kaupunginosan rakentamiseen ulkomerelle, tuolloin alustavat laskelmat tiesivät kertoa, että muutama neliökilometri saataisiin helposti kasaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Pajusen visioissa ajateltiin, että louhetta käytettäisiin uuden kaupunginosan rakentamiseen ulkomerelle, tuolloin alustavat laskelmat tiesivät kertoa, että muutama neliökilometri saataisiin helposti kasaan.


Jos uuden kentän olisi tarkoitus korvata Helsinki-Vantaa, olisi sen luultavasti oltava vähintään samankokoinen. Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasema-alueen pinta-ala on noin 17 km².

----------


## Mikael

Onko siitä mitään tietoa, miten junien on sitten tarkoitus mennä tuon kehäradan valmistumisen jälkeen? Minusta voisi olla aika hyvä niin, että I kulkee Tikkurilan kautta lentoasemalle ja jatkaa siitä sitten vantaankoskenrataa takaisin ja M tekee saman päinvastoin eli Vantaankoskelta lentoasemalle ja päärataa takaisin. Ja K:n voisi laittaa samaan syssyyn kulkemaan niin, että se pysähtyy kaikilla Vantaan asemilla, niin kuin nytkin, mutta Helsingin puolella vain Malmilla ja Oulunkylässä, lähinnä Jokerien (I & II) takia.

Ja kun mennään vielä kauemmas tulevaisuuteen eli pisararataan, I ja M tavallaan vain pyörii erisuuntiin renkaassa, kun taas A ja K kulkee heilurimaisesti.

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko siitä mitään tietoa, miten junien on sitten tarkoitus mennä tuon kehäradan valmistumisen jälkeen? Minusta voisi olla aika hyvä niin, että I kulkee Tikkurilan kautta lentoasemalle ja jatkaa siitä sitten vantaankoskenrataa takaisin ja M tekee saman päinvastoin eli Vantaankoskelta lentoasemalle ja päärataa takaisin.


Juurikin näin on tarkoitus liikennöidä, tosin kirjaintunnuksiin ei taideta ottaa kantaa, ne on kuitenkin varsin vähäpätöinen detalji kokonaisuuden kannalta. Kehäradan sivustolta http://www.keharata.fi/ löytyy melko kattavasti faktaa koko projektista.





> Ja K:n voisi laittaa samaan syssyyn kulkemaan niin, että se pysähtyy kaikilla Vantaan asemilla, niin kuin nytkin, mutta Helsingin puolella vain Malmilla ja Oulunkylässä, lähinnä Jokerien (I & II) takia.


Lähinnä taitaa olla enemmänkin tarkoitus siirtyä suuntaan, jossa N-junat korvaavat yhä useammin K-junat. Helsingin alueella siis pysähdykset tosiasiassa ovat lisääntymään päin.





> Ja kun mennään vielä kauemmas tulevaisuuteen eli pisararataan, I ja M tavallaan vain pyörii erisuuntiin renkaassa, kun taas A ja K kulkee heilurimaisesti.


Tässä voi koitua ongelmaksi liikennehäiriöistä johtuvien myöhästymisten kiinniotto I/M-reitillä, ellei johonkin (käytännössä Lentoasemalle) järjestetä riittävää ajantasausseisomista, tai sallita junien tarvittaessa jättävän pysähdyksiä väliin. Yksi aiemminkin mainitsemani malli ajattaisi fyysisesti samaa runkoa K/N-junana Keravalta pisaraan, M-junana pisarasta Vantaankosken kautta Lentoasemalle, I-junana Lentoasemalta Tikkurilan kautta pisaraan, ja A/E-junana pisarasta Leppävaaraan/Espooseen (ja sama silmukka takaisin). Keravalle ja Leppävaaraan/Espooseen sitten riittävät kääntöajat.

Meitä viisaammilla on kyllä aikaa pohtia eri vaihtoehtoja pisaran kanssa ennen liikennöinnin aloittamista  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Onko siitä mitään tietoa, miten junien on sitten tarkoitus mennä tuon kehäradan valmistumisen jälkeen? Minusta voisi olla aika hyvä niin, että I kulkee Tikkurilan kautta lentoasemalle ja jatkaa siitä sitten vantaankoskenrataa takaisin ja M tekee saman päinvastoin eli Vantaankoskelta lentoasemalle ja päärataa takaisin.


Näin se on alusta asti suunniteltu. Kuitenkin voisi olla selkeämpää, jos tehtäisiin "Mikonkadun kolmosuudistukset", eli M ajaisi Helsinki-Huopalahti-Lentoasema ja P Helsinki-Hiekkaharju-Lentoasema. Tunnus vaihtuisi Lentoasemalla, jossa olisi myös 1-3 min pysähdys aikataulujen tasausta varten.

Liikenneteknisesti juna kulkisi vaikka koko lenkin samalla junanumerolla, mutta matkustajainformaation osalta Lentoasema toimisi linjojen "yhteisenä päätepysäkkinä", jossa toki kuulutettaisiin junan jatkavan kohta eri tunnuksella Helsinkiin via Hpl tai Tkl.

----------


## Jykke

Ratahallintokeskuksen sivuilta bongattua: Lentoaseman ratayhteysselvitys.

Vuoden loppuun mennessä saadaan toivon mukaan lisää tietoa tästäkin hankkeesta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ratahallintokeskuksen sivuilta bongattua: Lentoaseman ratayhteysselvitys.


Tämä olisi valtakunnallisesti erittäin tärkeä hanke, mutta pahaa pelkään, että kehärata toimii tehokkaana esteenä sille, että rahoja löytyisi tälle hankkeelle lähitulevaisuudessa. Ihmettelenpä vielä sitäkin, miksi kaukoliikennerataa on kaavailtu kulkevaksi Viinikkalan kautta. Joo, tiedän että joku sanoi että sinne suunnitellaan uutta jättiterminaalia, mutta sen toteutuminen on äärimmäisen kyseenalaista, ja jos se ei toteudu, niin lentoasemalle menijä joutuu vaihtamaan Viinikkalassa kehäradalle, mikä on vähintään yhtä pöljää kuin joutua vaihtamaan Tikkurilassa. Tavoitteena pitää olla suora lentoasemayhteys maakunnista ja nimenomaan nykyiseen terminaaliin, jonka merkitys tuskin on katoamassa nähtävissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa.

Kehärata lienee ollut pahimmanlaatuinen lehmänkauppa kiinteistökehittäjien kanssa ja mielelläni näkisin, että päätöksestä vastuulliset saatettaisiin edesvastuuseen. Vaikuttaa kuitenkin siltä, että kehärata ehtii toteutua ennen kuin näin käy ja realistisesti on kenties vähän myöhäistä yrittää torpata tuo hanke ja saada suora kaukoliikennerata vireille sen sijaan.

Siksi nyt kannattaisikin ryhtyä selvittämään myös vaihtoehtoja, miten kehärataan uponnut investointi saataisiin olosuhteisiin nähden mahdollisimman hyvään käyttöön.

Olisi mielenkiintoista selvittää millainen investointi olisi toteuttaa alkuvaiheessa kaukoliikenteen suorasta lentoasemayhteydestä vain väli Pasila-lentoasema ja jättää lentoasema-Kerava -väli myöhemmäksi. Sen sijaan kaukoliikenne voisi hyödyntää kehäradan osaa välillä Lentoasema-päärata. Kehäradan ja pääradan liittymäkohtaan pitäisi rakentaa yhdysraiteet myös pohjoisen suuntaan.

Tällöin kaikki Tampereen ja Lahden suunnasta tulevat kaukojunat ajettaisiin tuon yhdysraiteen kautta lentoasemalle ja edelleen uutta suoraa rataa pitkin Pasilaan.

Verrattuna nykytilanteeseen kaukojunien matka-aika todennäköisesti pitenisi muutaman minuutin, mutta ei radikaalisti suhteessa siihen hyötyyn, minkä suora lentoasemayhteys tarjoaisi. Matka-ajan pidennys syntyisi lenkistä pääradalta lentoasemalle. Väli lentoasema-Pasila todennäköisesti olisi yhtä nopea kuin matka kehäradan erkanemiskohdasta Pasilaan nykyisellä radalla huomioiden Tikkurilan pysähdys. Itse asiassa se voisi olla jopa aavistuksen nopeampi jos tämä uusi kaukoliikenteen lentoasemarata rakennettaisiin nykyrataa korkeammalle nopeustasolle. Lopputulos koko matkalla olisi matka-ajassa noin +/-0.

Verrattuna jo Keravalta alkavaan suoraan lentoasemayhteyteen tämä kehäradan osaa hyödyntävä lentoasemayhteys olisi todennäköisesti jonkin verran hitaampi toisaalta ylimääräisen mutkan, tiukan kaarteen ja kehäradan matalan nopeustason (johtuen muusta junaliikenteestä) seurauksena. Toisaalta investointi olisi huomattavasti pienempi kun tarvittaisiin vain lentoasema-Pasila -väli eikä tarvitsisi alkuvaiheessa rakentaa Kerava-lentoasema -väliä. Oleellista on, että tämä suunnitelma ei kuitenkaan estäisi Kerava-lentoasema -välin myöhempää rakentamista, jos ja kun tarvetta ilmenee ja rahat löytyvät.

Luonnollisesti joitakin muutoksia mielellään tarvittaisiin kehäradan infrastruktuuriin ja liikennöintikäytäntöihin, jotta yhteiskäyttö kaukoliikenteen kanssa onnistuu:

Tällä hetkellä (kehäradan nettisivujen mukaan) vasta suunnitelman asteella oleva Ruskeasannan asema kannattaisi jättää toteuttamatta. Tällöin yksi ongelmakohta poistuu.

Jos pohjoisesta tuleva yhdysraide jatketaan Leinelän aseman kohdalle, Leinelän asema voi toimia ajantasauspisteenä kehäradan yhteiskäyttöosuudelle idästä (siis Helsingistä tai pohjoisesta) saapuvalle liikenteelle. Käytännössä kaukojunille ja lähijunille olisi omat slotinsa ja ne ajaisivat yhteiskäyttörataa samalla nopeudella. Jos kaukojuna olisi myöhässä aikataulusta niin lähijuna tarvittaessa odottaisi Leinelässä, kunnes kaukojuna on päässyt sen edelle. Tämä tietysti sekoittaisi potentiaalisesti jonkin verran lähiliikenteen aikatauluja, mutta uskoisin että häiriöt olisivat siedettävissä ja/tai minimoitavissa viilaamalla liikenteenohjausmenetelmät ja -järjestelmät mahdollisimman tehokkaiksi.

Lentoaseman asemalla kaukoliikenteelle rakennettaisiin omat laiturit, joten kun kaukojuna on ajanut Leinelän aseman ohi pysähtymättä lentoasemalle, niin lentoasemalla tarvittaessa lähijuna voi päästä ohi omia raiteitaan pitkin.

Välillä lentoasema-Aviapolis kaukojunat ja lähijunat käyttäisivät jälleen yhteisiä raiteita, mutta Aviapolisin asemalle täytyisi rakentaa ohitusraide, jotta kaukojunat pääsevät tarvittaessa pysähtyneen lähijunan ohi. Jos mahdollista tuo ohitusraide jatkuisi siitä eteenpäin kokonaan erillisenä raiteena joka johtaisi uudelle kaukoliikenneradalle Pasilaan kun taas lähijunat jatkaisivat Viinikkalan suuntaan.

Päinvastaista suuntaa ajatellen mikäli yhdysraide Pasilan suunnasta jatkuisi Aviapolisin asemalle saakka, niin Aviapolisin asema voisi toimia tasauspaikkana lännen suunnasta yhteiskäyttöraiteille tulevalle liikenteelle. Siis lähijuna ajaa Aviapolisiin ja odottaa siinä kunnes Helsingistä tuleva kaukojuna pääsee ohittamaan sen matkalla lentoasemalle.

Jotta kauko- ja lähiliikenteen yhteiskäyttö toimisi, voi olla että suunniteltua lähiliikenteen frekvenssiä täytyisi tiputtaa suunnitellusta 10 minuutista esim. 15 minuuttiin, eli 6 junasta tunnissa 4 junaan tunnissa, suuntaansa. Ihmettelisin kovasti jos tämä ei riittäisi takaamaan sopivia junankulkuteitä kaukoliikenteelle, tosin 20 minuutin vuoroväli eli 3 junaa tunnissa voisi hätätilanteessa olla riittävä lähiliikenteen frekvenssi.

Perustelen frekvenssin harventamisen realistisuutta sillä, että Vantaan poikittaisliikennettä palvelemaan tarvittaisiin joka tapauksessa jonkinlainen pikaraitiotie, joka toteutuessaan vähentäisi jo ennestäänkin niukkaa kysyntää kehäradan kapasiteetille (suomeksi sanottuna kehärata nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan on yliraskas infrahanke suhteessa todelliseen kysyntään), kun se palvelisi suurinta osaa paikallisista matkustajista paremmin.

Toisaalta taas suora lentoasemarata (jota pitkin voitaisiin ajaa kaukojunien lisäksi kaukojunan tyyppistä airport express -palvelua esim. 20 minuutin vuorovälillä eli 3 kertaa tunnissa) tarjoaisi nopeamman ja houkuttavamman yhteyden lentoasemalle kuin kiertelevä kehärata ja siis vähentäisi kehäradan kysyntää vielä entisestäänkin.

Tällaisen alentuneen kysynnän oloissa kehäradalle riittäisi vallan hyvin hieman nykysuunnitelmia harvempi vuoroväli, jolloin yli jäävää ratakapasiteettia voitaisiin hyödyntää näihin korvaaviin tarpeisiin, jotka laajentaisivat kehäradan investoinnista saatavaa hyötyä huomattavasti alkuperäisiä suunnitelmia laajemmalle matkustajapopulaatiolle.

Liitän mukaan vielä suuntaa-antavan karttadiagrammin esittämästäni vaihtoehdosta. En tunne lentoaseman ja Pasilan välistä maastoa riittävän tarkasti jotta pystyisin sanomaan mikä tarkka linjaus olisi paras ja mikä osa radasta voidaan rakentaa avoratana ja mikä täytyy tunneloida. Oletukseni kuitenkin on, että tämä rata olisi periaatteessa sama kuin mikä olisi suora kaukoliikenteen ratayhteys niissä oloissa, joissa se jatkuisi Keravalle saakka.

Saa kommentoida.  :Very Happy:

----------


## petteri

> Olisi mielenkiintoista selvittää millainen investointi olisi toteuttaa alkuvaiheessa kaukoliikenteen suorasta lentoasemayhteydestä vain väli Pasila-lentoasema ja jättää lentoasema-Kerava -väli myöhemmäksi. Sen sijaan kaukoliikenne voisi hyödyntää kehäradan osaa välillä Lentoasema-päärata. Kehäradan ja pääradan liittymäkohtaan pitäisi rakentaa yhdysraiteet myös pohjoisen suuntaan.


Pasila-Kerava radan kustannuksista arviolta 75 % muodostuu Pasila-Lentoasema väliltä. Lentoasema - Kerava välin rakentamatta jättämisessä ei vaan ole oikein järkeä, kun Koivukylä - Kerava välin pullonkaula ei aukea ja kustannussäästö on pieni. Lisäksi pääradalle tulee tuossa ratkaisussa todennäköisesti hidastavia mutkia Lentoasemalle ja Koivukylään.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pasila-Kerava radan kustannuksista arviolta 75 % muodostuu Pasila-Lentoasema väliltä. Lentoasema - Kerava välin rakentamatta jättämisessä ei vaan ole oikein järkeä, kun Koivukylä - Kerava välin pullonkaula ei aukea ja kustannussäästö on pieni. Lisäksi pääradalle tulee tuossa ratkaisussa todennäköisesti hidastavia mutkia Lentoasemalle ja Koivukylään.


Jos näin on niin se puoltaisi radan rakentamista Keravalle asti. Toisaalta jos budjetti tekee tiukkaa niin voisi olettaa, että kannattaa lähteä liikkeelle vaihtoehdolla joka on 75 % täyden ideaalisen vaihtoehdon kustannuksista ja rakentaa loppu neljännes projektista tarvittaessa myöhemmin?

Mietittäväksi tietenkin jää myös se, onko tuossa Pasila-lentoasema -välissä mitään mahdollisuuksia kustannusten optimoimiseen tekemällä kompromisseja joidenkin aspektien suhteen. Jos tuon välin kustannuksista pystyisi nipistämään 33 % pois, niin sitten tämän ratahankeen kustannus jäisi 50 %:iin ideaaliratkaisusta ja rupeaisi jo kuulostamaan kiinnostavalta tilapäisratkaisulta ainakin siihen asti kunnes loput rahat löytyvät sen täydentämiseen lopulliseen muotoonsa.

Esim. pintaratana tuo osuus olisi varmaankin edullisempi, mutta olen ymmärtänyt, että matkan varrella on kaupunkirakennetta ja luontoarvoja, jotka käytännössä pakottaisivat tunneliratkaisuun ainakin osalla matkasta.

----------


## thautal

> Kehärata lienee ollut pahimmanlaatuinen lehmänkauppa kiinteistökehittäjien kanssa ja mielelläni näkisin, että päätöksestä vastuulliset saatettaisiin edesvastuuseen. Vaikuttaa kuitenkin siltä, että kehärata ehtii toteutua ennen kuin näin käy ja realistisesti on kenties vähän myöhäistä yrittää torpata tuo hanke ja saada suora kaukoliikennerata vireille sen sijaan.
> 
> Siksi nyt kannattaisikin ryhtyä selvittämään myös vaihtoehtoja, miten kehärataan uponnut investointi saataisiin olosuhteisiin nähden mahdollisimman hyvään käyttöön.


Vastuuseen mistä? Vantaan sisäisten yhteyksien kehittämisestä? Näin Länsi-Vantaalla asuvalle autottomalle ihmiselle kehärata on mainio juttu. Arvaa montako kertaa olen tuskastellut jopa yli tunnin ajan bussissa Kehä III:sella ruuhka-aikaan kun pitäisi käydä Tikkurilasta hakemassa kaiken maailman lupia poliisiasemalta. Pitäisikö kehärata (joka palvelee suurta osaa vantaalaisista) torpata vain sen takia, että muutamat sadat pääsisivät ilman vaihtoja lentoasemalle. Järki hoi! Lisäksi yhteydet Kivistöön ja uusille tuleville asuinalueille eivät voi nojata vain bussiliikenteeseen (tai voivat, mutta siinä ei ole mitään järkeä). Uudet asuinalueet tullaan rakentamaan ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Näen parempana vaihtoehtona sen että ne rakennetaan samaan aikaan radan kanssa. 

Kehäradalla saatiin ratkaistua monta ongelmaa yhdellä linjauksella. Mutta rata ei mielestäni poissulje kaukojunien kierrättämistä lentoaseman kautta - tulevaisuudessa. En rehellisesti näe tällä hetkellä pääradan uudelleenlinjauksesta niin suurta etua, että siihen kannattaisi miljoonia euroja kaataa. Kehäradan valmistumisen jälkeen vaihto kaukojunasta lähijunaan lentoasemalle ei liene ylivoimainen tehtävä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vastuuseen mistä? Vantaan sisäisten yhteyksien kehittämisestä? [...] Pitäisikö kehärata (joka palvelee suurta osaa vantaalaisista) torpata vain sen takia, että muutamat sadat pääsisivät ilman vaihtoja lentoasemalle. Järki hoi! Lisäksi yhteydet Kivistöön ja uusille tuleville asuinalueille eivät voi nojata vain bussiliikenteeseen (tai voivat, mutta siinä ei ole mitään järkeä). Uudet asuinalueet tullaan rakentamaan ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Näen parempana vaihtoehtona sen että ne rakennetaan samaan aikaan radan kanssa. 
> 
> Kehäradalla saatiin ratkaistua monta ongelmaa yhdellä linjauksella. Mutta rata ei mielestäni poissulje kaukojunien kierrättämistä lentoaseman kautta - tulevaisuudessa. En rehellisesti näe tällä hetkellä pääradan uudelleenlinjauksesta niin suurta etua, että siihen kannattaisi miljoonia euroja kaataa. Kehäradan valmistumisen jälkeen vaihto kaukojunasta lähijunaan lentoasemalle ei liene ylivoimainen tehtävä.


Suosittelen tutustumaan aiheesta foorumilla aiemmin käytyyn keskusteluun. Poikittaisyhtydet Vantaalla olisi voitu tarjota huomattavasti edullisemmin ja paremmalla palvelutasolla pikaraitiotie rakentamalla. Tällöin olisi voitu rakentaa suora rata Pasilasta lentoaseman kautta Keravalle, millä olisi voitu tarjota sekä vaihdoton kaukoliikenneyhteys pohjoisesta tuleville (suurin osa suomalaisia) että kehärataa radikaalisti nopeampi yhteys lentoasemalle Helsingin keskustasta.  Kaikki olisivat voittaneet verrattuna nykyiseen kehärataprojektiin, joka on yliraskas ja ylikallis suhteessa tarpeeseen, palvelee huonommin kuin edullisempi pikaraitiotie ja jättää kaukoliikenteen matkustajat vaihtoyhteyden päähän lentoasemasta, tehden yhteydestä ei-houkuttavan varsinkin isoja matkalaukkuja raahaavan lentomatkustajan kannalta.

Lentoaseman kaukoliikenneyhteys ei ole mikään "muutaman sadan" matkustajan palvelemiseksi tarkoitettu pikkujuttu. Realiteetit ovat, että jollakin aikajänteellä lähitulevaisuudessa suuri osa kotimaanlennoista loppuu. Tässä puhutaan ainakin suurimmasta osasta lentoja Seinäjoelle, Jyväskylään, Lappeenrantaan sekä lähemmäs. Näin on kuitenkin parempi. Kotimaanlennot tuhlaavat turhaan kallista fossiilista polttoainetta ja aiheuttavat päästöjä (unohdetaan nyt tässä yhteydessä Finncomin jutut siitä kuinka hyviä heidän ATR:nsä ovat, se tarina on jo kuultu). Lisäksi harvenevat lennot eivät edes palvele matkustajia hyvin vaan odotusajat vaihdoissa Vantaan päässä pitenisivät pikkuhiljaa kipurajan yli (jo nyt Tampereen yhteydet ovat sen verran harvat suhteessa lyhyeeseen matkaan maata pitkin, että lento ei enää houkuttele kuin niissä tapauksissa joissa Vantaan päässä on tiukalla aikataululla synkronoitu vaihto).

Siirtymää raiteille tulee siis tapahtumaan hyvin suuressa määrin, ja hyvä niin koko yhteiskunnan kannalta. Tätä kuitenkin haittaa se, jos junayhteys on vaihdollinen. Eihän kukaan järkevä taho suunnittele tieten tahtoen vaihdollista yhteyttä jos samalla kustannuksella on mahdollista rakentaa vaihdoton yhteys. Vaihdossa pitää raahata matkalaukut (kenties montakin) ulos junasta laiturille ja toiseen junaan. Pahimmassa tapauksessa jopa portaita alas tunneliin ja takaisin ylös. Ja vaihtoa varten pitää varata ylimääräistä aikaa, mitä suora yhteys ei tarvitse. (En ole sitäpaitsi kauhean varma siinä, tykkääkö keskiverto Suomeen tulija ja pohjoiseen menijä odottaa vaihtoyhteyttää Tikkurilan kaltaisella avoimella (=ei lippuportteja, jotka eristäisivät laiturialueen ulkomaailmasta) esikaupunkiasemalla, jossa jengit pääsevät halutessaan iltasella vapaasti pesiytymään tunneliin tai laitureille ja aiheuttamaan uhkaavaa tunnelmaa.

Laajemmin ajateltuna vaihdottomassa junayhteydessä on kyse koko Helsingin pohjoispuolisen Suomen kilpailukyvystä matkustuskohteena eli potentiaalisena sijoittumispaikkana kansainvälisesti toimivalle yritykselle. Vaihdoton yhteys --> hyvä saavutettavuus --> hyvä kilpailukyky. Vaihdollinen yhteys --> huono saavutettavuus --> huono kilpailukyky.

Se että rakennetaan tällainen kehärata, joka palvelee kehnosti sitä tarkoitusta johon se on suunniteltu (hidas yhteys lentoasemalle, huonosti palveleva poikittaisyhteys verrattuna pikaraitiotiehen) ja vielä huonommin pohjoisen yhteyksiä (joita paremmin palvelevan hankkeen tukkona se on rahoitusmielessä) herättää kysymyksiä. Kuka halusi tällaisen radan? Kuka pääsee siitä hyötymään? Yksi aspekti on, että pikaraitiotien Vantaa olisi maksanut nykyperiaatteilla itse, mutta kehäradasta valtio maksaa valtaosan, vaikka hyödyt kohdistuvat lähes vain Vantaalle, ja sielläkin hyvin rajoitetusti. Muiden rahoja on kiva tuhlata vaikka tehottomastikin, jos ei tarvitse itse kauheasti kaivella kukkaron pohjia. Lisää vastauksia löytynee kun selvittää kuka omistaa / on omistanut maat tulevien asemien ympärillä. Raskasraidehankkeissa tyypillisesti hyödyt kohdistuvat nousevana maan hintana asemien välittömään ympäristöön. Jos olisi toteutettu pikaraitiotie, niin suuremman pysäkkitiheyden ansiosta tavoitettavuushyödyt olisivat jakautuneet tasaisemmin (ja samalla olisi palveltu paremmin suurinta osaa matkustajista) eikä olisi syntynyt sellaisia terävän arvonnousun alueita kuin junaradan kanssa syntyy.

No, nyt vaikuttaa että tämä massiivinen lehmänkauppa on niin pitkällä, että se toteutunee. Täytyy vain miettiä saisiko siitä itse perusideaa tarkentamalla irti muunlaisia hyötyjä kuin alunperin sille suunniteltiin. Ideaalisti kaukoliikenteen rata rakennettaisiin kyllä pikaisesti, mutta pahaa pelkään että tämä kehäratahanke vetää kassan tyhjiin eikä tarpeellisempaan hankkeeseen enää löydy rahaa.

Ja siis siitä edesvastuusta: minusta ne jotka ovat näin suboptimaalisen ratkaisun ryssineet kasaan sietäisi saattaa edesvastuuseen. Kehärata on törkeää verovarojen väärinkäyttöä. Samalla täytyy muistaa, että näin sanoessani en argumentoi vantaalaisten liikkumistarpeita vastaan jonkun toisen asian puolesta. Kehärata ei ole kovin hyvä edes vantaalaisille, vaikka niin annetaan ymmärtää, kun ei paremmista ja edullisemmista vaihtoehdoista puhua pukahdeta. Pikaraitiotie hoitaisi Vantaan poikittaisliikenteen paljon paremmin kuin kehärata ikinä voi.

----------


## thautal

> Suosittelen tutustumaan aiheesta foorumilla aiemmin käytyyn keskusteluun. Poikittaisyhtydet Vantaalla olisi voitu tarjota huomattavasti edullisemmin ja paremmalla palvelutasolla pikaraitiotie rakentamalla. Tällöin olisi voitu rakentaa suora rata Pasilasta lentoaseman kautta Keravalle, millä olisi voitu tarjota sekä vaihdoton kaukoliikenneyhteys pohjoisesta tuleville (suurin osa suomalaisia) että kehärataa radikaalisti nopeampi yhteys lentoasemalle Helsingin keskustasta. Kaikki olisivat voittaneet verrattuna nykyiseen kehärataprojektiin, joka on yliraskas ja ylikallis suhteessa tarpeeseen, palvelee huonommin kuin edullisempi pikaraitiotie ja jättää kaukoliikenteen matkustajat vaihtoyhteyden päähän lentoasemasta, tehden yhteydestä ei-houkuttavan varsinkin isoja matkalaukkuja raahaavan lentomatkustajan kannalta.


Vaikka olenkin monessa asiassa pikaraitiotien kannalla, en silti usko että kyseinen ratkaisu olisi tässä tapauksessa parempi. Pikaraitiotien kapasiteetti ei pysty palvelemaan kaikkia uusia asuinalueita (arvioden mukaan pelkästään Marja-Vantaalla asuisi 27 000 ihmistä) ja sen lisäksi kasvavan Aviapoliksen työmatkalaisia. Jo nyt lyhyemmät M-junat ovat ajoittain todella täynnä. Pikaraitiotie ei myöskään tarjoaisi suoraa yhteyttä Helsinkiin ainakaan ilman suuria investointeja. Todennäköisesti vantaalaiset siis kuitenkin joutuisivat vaihtamaan junaan: joko Tikkurilassa tai Vantaankoskella. En näe tätä merkittävästi parempana ratkaisuna kuin liityntäbussi+juna vaihtoehtoa. 

Pikaraitiotielle on oma paikkansa ja se tosiaan voisi toimia nopeampana poikittasyhteytenä. Näkisin mielelläni pikaratikan kulkevan esim. Myyrmäen, Martinlaakson kautta Ylästöntietä pitkin, Pakkalan läpi ja Jumbon ohi aina Tikkurilaan, palvellen myös pienempiä lähiöitä.




> Lentoaseman kaukoliikenneyhteys ei ole mikään "muutaman sadan" matkustajan palvelemiseksi tarkoitettu pikkujuttu. Realiteetit ovat, että jollakin aikajänteellä lähitulevaisuudessa suuri osa kotimaanlennoista loppuu.


Juuri näin, siksi puhuinkin että pääradan linjaus lentokentän kautta voidaan toteuttaa, mutta aikaisintaan vasta kehäradan jälkeen. Nopeampi vaihdoton yhteys tietysti tarvitaan. Mutta puhutaan nyt tästä päivästä. Asuntojen tarve pk-seudulla kuitenkin kasvaa koko ajan. Kehärata luotiin palvelemaan nimenomaan Vantaan uusia asuin- ja työpaikka-alueita. Lentokenttäyhteys on vain kirsikka kakun päällä (kuitenkin parempi kuin nykyinen bussiyhteys).  Ja väitteeseesi, että kehärata hyödyttäisi vain vantaalaisia ja heitäkin rajallisesti: Vantaalla on enemmän työpaikkoja kuin asukkaita ja moni helsinkiläinenkin käy täällä töissä. Kehärataa eivät käytä ainoastaan vantaalaiset.




> En ole sitäpaitsi kauhean varma siinä, tykkääkö keskiverto Suomeen tulija ja pohjoiseen menijä odottaa vaihtoyhteyttää Tikkurilan kaltaisella avoimella (=ei lippuportteja, jotka eristäisivät laiturialueen ulkomaailmasta) esikaupunkiasemalla, jossa jengit pääsevät halutessaan iltasella vapaasti pesiytymään tunneliin tai laitureille ja aiheuttamaan uhkaavaa tunnelmaa.


Samaa mieltä. Jos olisin Vantaan päättäjien joukossa ja jos kaupungin taloustilanne ei näyttäisi niin synkältä niin pistäisin kaikki asemat remonttiin.




> Lisää vastauksia löytynee kun selvittää kuka omistaa / on omistanut maat tulevien asemien ympärillä. Raskasraidehankkeissa tyypillisesti hyödyt kohdistuvat nousevana maan hintana asemien välittömään ympäristöön.


Olet monissa viesteissäsi vihjaillut, että jotain hämäräpeliä asemien läheisten maa-aluiden omistuksissa on havaittavissa. Eihän tämä mahdotonta ole (Suomihan ei ole niin puhdas pulmunen korruption suhteen kuin luullaan), mutta haluisin jotain konkreettisia todisteita pöydälle. Jos niitä ei ole, moisen vihjailun voisi jättää pois.

----------


## hylje

Jos Kerava-Lentoasema-etappi on niinkin huokea, miksei sitten rakenneta sitä kääntölenkillä ja matkustajien vaihtoyhteydellä Kehärataan jotta kaukojunat ajetaankin vain Lentoasemalle. Palvelu heikkenee tulijoille, jotka menevät suoraan keskustaan (suorat junat Helsinkiin säilyvät, mutta vähenevät) mutta paranee Lentoasemalle sekä Pää- ja Kehäradan varteen menijöille. Lentokenttäjunilla keskustaan menijät syötetään nopeisiin taajamajuniin Keravalla, jossa tarvitaan uusia laitureita kätevää vaihtoa varten. 

Vapautuvan Pääradan kapasiteetin avulla Keravalta voidaan lähettää täydentäviä taajamajunia niin, että niitä menee Helsinkiin jopa viiden tai kymmenen minuutin välein. Täydennysvaunut odottavat laiturissa ja keräävät mukaviin sisätiloihinsa kaukoliikenteen matkaajia. 

Nyt pelkästään taajamajunia kuljettaville Pääradan kaukojunaraiteille voidaan palauttaa asemat Koivukylässä ja Malmilla ilman merkittävää hidastusta. Hidastuva Päärata Keravalta Helsinkiin luo osaltaan myös paineita jatkaa Lentokenttärata Pasilaan, jos muutamasta minuutista ovat asiat kiinni.

Yöjunat, osa työmatkajunista, Venäjän pendolinot ja hiljaisen ajan kaukoliikenne voivat yhä kulkea suoraan Helsinkiin, mutta pysähtyvät ainakin Keravalla lentokenttävaihtoa varten. Sekavaa paperilla, mutta ei merkittävästi paikan päällä, sillä kaikissa järkevissä yhteyksissä Pääradan ja Lentokenttäradan junat vain vaihtuvat päittäin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos Kerava-Lentoasema-etappi on niinkin huokea, miksei sitten rakenneta sitä kääntölenkillä ja matkustajien vaihtoyhteydellä Kehärataan jotta kaukojunat ajetaankin vain Lentoasemalle.


Yksinkertaisesti, koska haitta Helsinkiin matkustaville olisi suurempi kuin hyödyt lentoasemalle menijöille. Lentoasemalle menijöitä ei ole kuitenkaan niin paljon, että niitä kannattaisi palvella erikseen. Helsingin keskusta on ja tulee edelleen olemaan maan ylivoimaisesti tärkein rautatieasema.

Ainakaan mahdolliset hyödyt eivät riittäisi perustelemaan edes sitä "huokeaa" investointia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olet monissa viesteissäsi vihjaillut, että jotain hämäräpeliä asemien läheisten maa-aluiden omistuksissa on havaittavissa. Eihän tämä mahdotonta ole (Suomihan ei ole niin puhdas pulmunen korruption suhteen kuin luullaan), mutta haluisin jotain konkreettisia todisteita pöydälle. Jos niitä ei ole, moisen vihjailun voisi jättää pois.


Tämä perustuu osittain siihen, että asioiden taustoista paremmin perillä olevat kirjoittajat ovat foorumilla jo vuosia sitten viitanneet alueen aikaisempiin maanomistussuhteisiin ja mahdollisiin motiiveihin. Olen rekisteröinyt nämä asiatasolla, mutta en pidä lukua nimistä enkä halua toistaa niitä, jottei joku keksi laittaa perään kunnianloukkaussyytettä. Minulla ei ole tässä asiassa niin isoa omaa intressiä, että ehdoin tahdoin haluaisin henkilökohtaisesti marttyyriksi.

Pääasiassa kuitenkin epäilyksiä herättää se, että kun tätä asiaa on pyöritelty kantilta jos toiseltakin tällä foorumilla ja muuallakin, niin aina jossain vaiheessa puun takaa hyökkää joku, joka alkaa suoltaa niitä sanasta sanaan samoja sloganeita, jotka on kohtuullisen hyvällä argumentaatiolla jo osoitettu jos ei valheellisiksi niin ainakin tarkoitushakuisen harhaanjohtaviksi. Vaihtoehtoisia linjauksia ei ole käsitelty systemaattisesti ja todettu huonoiksi vaan tämä nykyinen linjaus on ikäänkuin noussut esiin ainoana kunnolla selvitettävänä vaihtoehtona. Muut vaihtoehdot ovat lähtökohtaisesti "epärealistisia" tai "toteutettavissa aikaisintaan 50 vuoden kuluttua", ilman sen kummempia perusteluja.

Jos tämä hanke olisi valmisteltu tavalla, joka kestää päivänvaloa, niin sitten uskoisin että taustalla ei ole mitään koplauksia. Asioiden ajaminen kuin käärmettä pyssyyn, tosiasioiden ja kilpailevien ehdotusten vaikeneminen sekä mitätöiminen ilman kunnollista analyysiä löyhkää kuin tunkio. Miksi kukaan haluaisi hoitaa asioita tällä tavoin jos mitään salattavaa ei ole? Nyt täytyy vain löytää kuka salaa ja mitä, ja millä motiivilla.

Onhan se julkisuudessa jo nähty viime viikkoina, että suomalainen poliittinen kulttuuri ei ole niin puhdas kuin mitä eräät ovat näihin aikoihin asti luulleet.

----------


## hylje

Painotan vielä että Kerava-Lentoasema kehäradan jälkeen parantaisi paikallisyhteyksiä kaukoliikenteen kustannuksella, kunnes Pasilasta rakennetaan rata Lentoasemalle.

Tiheästi kulkevat yhä nopeat mutta nykyistä useammin pysähtyvät taajamajunat Keravalta parantanevat maan arvoa laajalti koko Malmi-Kerava-akselilla, koska suosittuun keskustaan pääsee nyt kotoa nopeammin (kuin K/N/I-juna), vähemmällä vaivalla (tasainen, tiheä vuoroväli) ja halvemmalla. Lisäksi koko alueelta/lle pääsee jouhevammin muualle Suomeen Keravan vaihdon kautta. Kehäradan alueelta/lle pääsee kätevämmin muualle Suomeen Lentoaseman vaihdon avulla.

Ongelmahan tässä on nimenomaan se kaukoliikenteen kapasiteetti, joka nyt suuntautuu suoraan keskustaan eikä koko seudulle. Mutta miksi juuri keskustaan, jos yhä suurempi osa radanvartta olisi yhteyksiltään verrattavissa siihen? Keskustan suunnalla asemakapasiteetti on ajoittain tukossa: mielestäni se jo antaa syyn hajauttaa kasvavaa kysyntää laajemmalle alueelle, jossa kuormia voi tasata paremmin, halvemmalla ja (kokonais)palvelua samalla parantaen. Keskityksestä kun on etua kunnes keskusta on estävän kallista kasvattaa.

----------


## kouvo

> Kehärata luotiin palvelemaan nimenomaan Vantaan uusia asuin- ja työpaikka-alueita. Lentokenttäyhteys on vain kirsikka kakun päällä (kuitenkin parempi kuin nykyinen bussiyhteys).


Ilman tätä kirsikkaa koko kehäradasta ei edes unelmoitaisi. Mielenkiintoiseksi asian tekee se, miten Vantaan sisäinen joukkoliikennehanke (kiinteistönkehityshanke) on onnistuttu junailemaan isolta osin valtion rahoitettavaksi, vaikka juurikin lentokenttäyhteyttä varten olisi huomattavasti parempi vaihtoehto ollut tarjolla. Toisaalta myös Vantaan rahoitusosuus kehäradasta on niin merkittävä, että ei siinäkään ole mitään järkeä. Kaiken kaikkiaan erikoisen huonosti toteutettu hanke, mikä sinänsä on hyvin linjassa pk-seudun muidenkin joukkoliikenneprojektien kanssa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Asuntojen tarve pk-seudulla kuitenkin kasvaa koko ajan. Kehärata luotiin palvelemaan nimenomaan Vantaan uusia asuin- ja työpaikka-alueita. Lentokenttäyhteys on vain kirsikka kakun päällä (kuitenkin parempi kuin nykyinen bussiyhteys).


90 % vantaalaisten hyödyistä saataisiin Vantaan maksuosuudella rakentamalla Vantaankosken radan jatko Kivistöön. Valtio käytännössä siis kokonaan rahoittaa tuon kalliin kirsikan.

Poikittaisliikenteen tarve Vantaalla ei ole missään suhteessa Kehäradan lentokentän osuuden hintaan. Jos olisi, Vantaa ei ainakaan pyrkisi pihistelemään Jokeri II -hankkeessa.

----------


## thautal

> 90 % vantaalaisten hyödyistä saataisiin Vantaan maksuosuudella rakentamalla Vantaankosken radan jatko Kivistöön. Valtio käytännössä siis kokonaan rahoittaa tuon kalliin kirsikan.
> 
> Poikittaisliikenteen tarve Vantaalla ei ole missään suhteessa Kehäradan lentokentän osuuden hintaan. Jos olisi, Vantaa ei ainakaan pyrkisi pihistelemään Jokeri II -hankkeessa.


Vaikka prosenttien vetäminen hatusta onkin hauska harrastus, ei sen pitäisi kuulua ainakaan tämän foorumin perusteluvalikoimaan.  :Biggrin: 

Olen yhä sitä mieltä, että raskasta raideliikennettä tarvitaan myös Vantaan poikki. Otetaan esimerkiksi Aviapoliksen alue. Jo vuonna 2005 1/3 Vantaan työpaikoista (~ 30 000) sijaitsi alueella. Lähivuosina määrä tulee kasvamaan yhä enemmän ja enemmän. Jos ihmisiä oikeasti halutaan saada joukkoliikenteen pariin, pitää Helsingistä olla suora, tilava ja kapasiteetiltaan riittävä yhteys (lähijuna) alueelle, pikaraitioteiden tukiessa lyhyemmilla matkoilla liikkumista.

Vaikka pikaraitiotie-uskovaisuus jyllääkin vahvana tällä foorumilla ja olen sitä mieltä että se soveltuu Helsingin seudulle paremmin kuin hyvin, en silti usko että se pystyy korvaamaan oikeaa rautatietä tässä tapauksessa. Tämä on vain oma, vantaalaisen lähiöasukin, mielipide. Vaikka Vantaan johto on historiansa aikana onnistunut ryssimään asian jos toisenkin, kehärata on mielestäni ihan onnistunut tapaus.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vaikka prosenttien vetäminen hatusta onkin hauska harrastus, ei sen pitäisi kuulua ainakaan tämän foorumin perusteluvalikoimaan.


Ala nyt vain lukemaan tätä ketjua alusta asti, niin löydät perustelut sille. Esimerkiksi Aviapoliksesta on paljon keskusteltu aikaisemminkin. Ei paljon lohduta, jos alueen reunalle tulee yksi raskaan raideliikenteen asema keskimäärin kilometrin päähän kaikesta. Suurin osa alueesta jää liityntäliikenteen eli käytännössä autoilijoiden piiriin.

----------


## thautal

> Ala nyt vain lukemaan tätä ketjua alusta asti, niin löydät perustelut sille. Esimerkiksi Aviapoliksesta on paljon keskusteltu aikaisemminkin. Ei paljon lohduta, jos alueen reunalle tulee yksi raskaan raideliikenteen asema keskimäärin kilometrin päähän kaikesta. Suurin osa alueesta jää liityntäliikenteen eli käytännössä autoilijoiden piiriin.





> pitää Helsingistä olla suora, tilava ja kapasiteetiltaan riittävä yhteys (lähijuna) alueelle, *pikaraitioteiden tukiessa lyhyemmilla matkoilla liikkumista*.


Selvennän vielä tätä. Yksi asema ei tietenkään vielä riitä palvelemaan koko aluetta, mutta se on hyvä alku ja lähtölaukaus alueen kunnolliselle kehittämiselle. Laajempaa liityntäliikennettä ei luultavastikaan kannata alkaa rakentamaan ennen kuin Aviapoliksen asema valmistuu (2014?). Ennen sitä alueelle suunnitellaan (toivon mukaan) kattava pikaraitiotieverkko. Eikös tästä ollut jo jotain visioita Vantaan Sanomissa? Paino sanalla visio.

thautal kuittaa tältä päivältä

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Selvennän vielä tätä. Yksi asema ei tietenkään vielä riitä palvelemaan koko aluetta, mutta se on hyvä alku ja lähtölaukaus alueen kunnolliselle kehittämiselle. Laajempaa liityntäliikennettä ei luultavastikaan kannata alkaa rakentamaan ennen kuin Aviapoliksen asema valmistuu (2014?). Ennen sitä alueelle suunnitellaan (toivon mukaan) kattava pikaraitiotieverkko.


Tässä taas tulee ilmi se, että marssijärjestys on väärä. Ei ensin pidä rakentaa harvojen nopeaa erikoispalvelua, vaan mahdollisimman monen peruspalvelu. Nythän Kehäradan *rakentamisen* yhteydessä puhutaan pikaraitiotien *visioista*. Pitäisi olla toisin päin. Hyödyt ovat myös suuremmat niin päin, koska kunnollinen joukkoliikennepalvelu luo tarvetta myös nopealle yhteydelle.

Joskin siinäkin tapauksessa oikeasti nopea yhteys saataisiin radalla suoraan keskustaan. Kehäradallahan matka Aviapoliksesta kestää enemmän kuin nykyisin busseilla.

Eihän koskaan joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa ole tärkeää, pitäisikö nämä kaikki hankkeet olla 50 vuoden päästä tehtynä, vaan että mikä niistä kannattaisi tehdä ensimmäisenä. Ja siinä suhteessä Kehäradan prioriteetti on vasta pikaraitiotien ja lentokentän nopean keskustayhteyden ja kaukojunayhteyden jälkeen. Lukuunottamatta Kivistön pätkää, jonka rakentamisaikataulu on nyt tismalleen oikea.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Eräs Kehäradan hyvä puoli on että sen rakentaminen ei edellytä lisäinvestointeja muualla rataverkolla ja erityisesti Helsingin päässä. Tarkoitushan on vain yhdistää I- ja M-junat, jolloin liikennemäärät Helsingistä Huopalahteen ja Tikkurilaan pysyvät nykyisellään. Useimmat muut tälläkin foorumilla tutkitut hankkeet edellyttävät esimerkiksi Pisara-radan rakentamista tai jotakin vastaavaa.

Periaatteessa Kehärata tulee olemaan vajaakäytössä, koska junat voivat liikennöidä vain puolet niin tiheästi kuin Huopalahden ja Hiekkaharjun etelä-puolella. Tuota ylimääräistä junakapasiteettia on vain aika vaikea hyödyntää!
I+M-junien vuorovälin ollessa 10 minuuttia väliin sopisi 6 muuta junaa tunnissa. Uusien lähijunien tempo lienee kuitenkin sellainen että niiden välissä olisi hankala ajaa kaukojunia, kuten jotkut tahot ovat välillä toivoneet. Tämä tietysti kaatuu muistakin syistä: matka-aika pitenisi liikaa eivätkä kaukojunat sopisi muutenkaan Ilmalan ja Helsingin välille.
Kehäratasuunnitelmissa oli näköjään varaus kolmioraiteelle pohjoiseen Pääradan suuntaan. Juuri mitään käyttöä sille on vaikea keksiä nykyisellään.

Juha

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Useimmat muut tälläkin foorumilla tutkitut hankkeet edellyttävät esimerkiksi Pisara-radan rakentamista tai jotakin vastaavaa.


Ei lentokentän kaukoliikennerata edellytä Pisaraa. Eikä myöskään Vantaan poikittaisratikka.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Periaatteessa Kehärata tulee olemaan vajaakäytössä, koska junat voivat liikennöidä vain puolet niin tiheästi kuin Huopalahden ja Hiekkaharjun etelä-puolella.


Eipä sillä matkustajakysyntääkään riitä alle 10 minuutin vuorovälille.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

> Ei lentokentän kaukoliikennerata edellytä Pisaraa. Eikä myöskään Vantaan poikittaisratikka.


Jos kaukoliikennerata Pasilasta Lentokentälle rakennettaisiin, niin kuinka kaukojunat pääsisivät Helsinkiin asti? Ellei sitten vaihtoehtona olisi Terminaalin pystyttäminen Keski-Pasilaan? Ainakin minä olen sitä mieltä että vastaisuudessakin kaukojunien on syytä jatkaa Helsingin päärautatieasemalle.
Pisara vapauttaisi kaksi raideparia Pasilan eteläpuolella muuhun käyttöön.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos kaukoliikennerata Pasilasta Lentokentälle rakennettaisiin, niin kuinka kaukojunat pääsisivät Helsinkiin asti?


Ihan samoin kuin nytkin. Ei lentokenttärata sinällään lisää kaukojunien määrää.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

> Ihan samoin kuin nytkin. Ei lentokenttärata sinällään lisää kaukojunien määrää.


Ei liene järkevää rakentaa uutta kaksiraiteista rataa Pasilasta lentokentän kautta Keravalle ja jakaa vain nykyinen määrä liikennettä kahdelle eri reitille! Toki kaukoliikenteen matkustajat saisivat suoran yhteyden lentokentälle, mutta pelkästään siitä tuleva hyöty tuskin antaisi oikeutusta satojen miljoonien eurojen radalle.
Vähimmäisvaatimus olisi että Pääradalta vapautuva kapasiteetti voitaisiin hyödyntää esimerkiksi lähiliikenteen lisäämiseksi. Toisaalta lentokenttäradallekin sopisi runsaasti uutta kaukoliikennettä tai vaikkapa suoria ja nopeita lentokenttäjunia esimerkiksi Tukholman Arlandan tyyliin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei liene järkevää rakentaa uutta kaksiraiteista rataa Pasilasta lentokentän kautta Keravalle ja jakaa vain nykyinen määrä liikennettä kahdelle eri reitille!


Kaukojunien määrää ei tarvitse eikä ole kannattavaa lisätä pelkän lentoaseman vuoksi, ainakaan ennen kuin matkustajamäärät mahdollisesti kasvavat sen ansiosta. Yhtään kaukojunaa ei myöskään tarvitse jättää ajamaan Tikkurilan kautta. Tikkurilaanhan päässee tulevaisuudessa joka tapauksessa vaihtamalla lentoasemalta Kehäradalle.

Riihimäen ja Lahden taajamajunien määrää kyllä kannattaa lisätä, mutta niiden määrää ei nytkään rajoita rautatieaseman laiturien määrä, vaan Pasila-Kerava-välin kaksi raidetta, joilla pendolinot saavat taajamajunat kiinni. Ongelma toki jatkuu Keravalta pohjoiseenkin, mutta neljä raidetta Keravalta etelään antaa enemmän pelivaraa suunnitella taajamajunat siten, että taakse jää riittävästi tilaa.

Lentoaseman myötä Pasilan ja Keravan välille tulee käytännössä neljä raidetta, jonka ansiosta taajamajunia voidaan ajaa ainakin 6-8 tunnissa. Helsingin päässä tarvittaisiin tuolle määrälle vain kaksi laituria. Se ei ole mahdotonta järjestää. (Nykyiset kaupunkiratojen junat vievät aivan liikaa raidekapasiteettia tarpeeseensa nähden. Mitään syytä ei ole käyttää enempää raiteita kuin mitä asemalle tulee, koska junan kääntö voidaan kyllä tehdä 10 minuutissa. Onhan se oikeasti vaikea kuvitella, miten sille tarvittaisiin kaikki nykyiset 8 raidetta.)

Alle 15 min vuorovälille kummallekaan osuudelle taas tuskin lienee tarvetta. Sillä voidaan ajaa esim. 15 min vuoroväliä Riihimäelle, 30 min Lahteen ja loput vain Keravalle tai Järvenpäähän.

On totta, että Pisara parantaa tilannetta vielä lisää, ja joka tapauksessa Pisara olisi pitänyt aloittaa jo ennen Kehärataakin. Mutta Pisaran rakentamatta jättäminenkään ei ole syy jättää lentoaseman rataa rakentamatta.

----------


## teme

> Vastuuseen mistä? Vantaan sisäisten yhteyksien kehittämisestä? Näin Länsi-Vantaalla asuvalle autottomalle ihmiselle kehärata on mainio juttu. Arvaa montako kertaa olen tuskastellut jopa yli tunnin ajan bussissa Kehä III:sella ruuhka-aikaan kun pitäisi käydä Tikkurilasta hakemassa kaiken maailman lupia poliisiasemalta..


Pakko todeta tähän jälleen kerran, että halvemmalla pääsisi kun laittaisi poliisin haarakonttorin Myyrmäkeen tai saman tien liittäisi koko kaupunkin Helsinkiin... En näe mitään syytä syyttää Vantaata kiinteistökeinottelusta, pikemminkin kaupunki maksoi ylihintaa valtion maista. Mutta se mikä minua tässä kyrsii on että kun on ensin yhdistetty yhteen kaupunkiin täysin keinotekoisesti kaksi aluetta joidenka välillä on lentokenttä ja keskuspuisto, ja esim. rakennettu kaupungin sairaala sen kaukaisimpaan kolkkaan, niin sitten tämän hallinnollisen hulluuden luomaa liikennetarvetta varten pitää muka tehdä rata. Luontevampi linjaus olisi ollut irtautua pääradasta etelämpänä, jolloin myös matka-aika olisi lyhyempi Pasilasta. Tai sitten vaikka reittiä Hiekkaharju - Lentokenttä - Pakkala - Maunula - Pasila.

----------


## teme

Korhosen pointti Pisarasta on ihan hyvä, mutta jos nyt unohdetaan se ratapihan kapasiteetti nyt hetkeksi:

Kuten yllä todettiin, kehäradan kapasiteetti on vähän vajaakäytössä. Mitä jos tehtäisiin vain se Pasila - Lentokenttä väli lähijunatasoisilla geometrialla (minusta on noilla etäisyyksillä täysin yhdentekevää onko nopeus 140 vai 250 kmh) eli oletettavasti hieman halvemalla, ja tämän lisäsi kolmioraide sekä raidepari välille Hiekkaharju - Kerava (Riihimäki) olemassaolevaa  varausta (?) käyttäen? Eli siis saataisiin käytännössä Pasila - Kerava välille yksi raidepari lisää jota voitaisiin käyttää joustavasti sekä lähi- että kaukoliikenteeseen, osa kaukoijunista ajaisi edelleen Tikkurilan kautta, M ja I junista taas osa voisi jatkaa lentoasemalta suoraan etelään, joku Z/R/H ajaa tuota kautta, jne. Tämä luultavaisesit maksaisi huomattavasti vähemmän kuin suuren nopeuden tunnelirata Pasila-Kerava.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuten yllä todettiin, kehäradan kapasiteetti on vähän vajaakäytössä. Mitä jos tehtäisiin vain se Pasila - Lentokenttä väli lähijunatasoisilla geometrialla (minusta on noilla etäisyyksillä täysin yhdentekevää onko nopeus 140 vai 250 kmh) eli oletettavasti hieman halvemalla, ja tämän lisäsi kolmioraide sekä raidepari välille Hiekkaharju - Kerava (Riihimäki) olemassaolevaa  varausta (?) käyttäen? Eli siis saataisiin käytännössä Pasila - Kerava välille yksi raidepari lisää jota voitaisiin käyttää joustavasti sekä lähi- että kaukoliikenteeseen, osa kaukoijunista ajaisi edelleen Tikkurilan kautta, M ja I junista taas osa voisi jatkaa lentoasemalta suoraan etelään, joku Z/R/H ajaa tuota kautta, jne. Tämä luultavaisesit maksaisi huomattavasti vähemmän kuin suuren nopeuden tunnelirata Pasila-Kerava.


Eikös tämä ole aika lähellä mitä yllä esitin?

(Pointtini oli toki, että suora suurnopeusrata Pasila-lentoasema-Kerava olisi paras vaihtoehto, mutta kun nyt investointirahat on tuhlattu kehärataan, niin verrattuna tyhjään olisi huimasti parempi tehdä mitä voidaan kaukoliikenteen ajamiseksi lentoaseman kautta, vaikka sitten hieman vähemmän optimaalisella mutta halvemmalla ratkaisulla, jos kehäradan vajaakäytössä olevaa infraa voisi hyödyntää myös tähän tarkoitukseen. Ja luonnollisesti tämä kannattaisi suunnitella niin, että ajan oloon rakentamalla puuttuvia palasia voitaisiin jonain päivänä päästä ideaalivaihtoehtoon asti.)

Pasila-lentoasema -välillä tosin linjaus näyttäisi kartasta katsoen muodostuvan kohtuullisen suoraksi muutenkin, joten en tiedä säästäisikö 140 km/h geometria paljon verrattuna 250 km/h geometriaan. Aikaero nopeuksilla ei noin lyhyellä välillä liene suurensuuri, mutta saattaa olla marginaalisesti merkittävä sen kannalta saadaanko kaukojunien matka-aika Keravalta Helsinkiin puristettua samaksi kuin nykyjärjestelyin Tikkurilan kautta liikennöiden.

Sekin vaikuttaa onko Hiekkaharju-Kerava -välillä varaus olemassa vielä yhtä raideparia varten. Veikkaisin ettei ole, mutta ehkä joku tietää. Pohjimmiltaan tällä välillä kysymys on siitä onko halvempaa rakentaa uudet raiteet nykyiseen ratakäytävään kaupunkirakenteiden keskelle vai lähes kokonaan neitseelliseen maastoon.

Minusta ei ole mitään järkeä ajaa osaa kaukojunista lentoaseman ja osaa Tikkurilan kautta. Se vain sotkee asioita jos lentoaseman ja Tikkurilan välillä täytyy suhata vuorotellen eri suuntiin päästäkseen kaukojunan kyytiin. Siihen verrattuna jopa sinänsä järjetön systemaattinen vaihto lentoasemalta kaukojuniin Tikkurilan kautta alkaisi kuulostaa järjen riemuvoitolta.

Kuten Elmo Allen jo sanoi, nähdäkseni tässä skenaariossa kaikki kaukojunat täytyisi joka tapauksessa ajaa lentoaseman kautta. Lentoaseman valtakunnallinen merkitys on huimasti suurempi kuin Tikkurilan, ja sitäpaitsi lentoasemalle oletettavasti matkustetaan useammin raskaiden matkalaukkujen kanssa kuin Tikkurilaan, jolloin vaihto Tikkurilassa lentoasemalle menijöille olisi huomattavasti haittaavampi kuin vaihto lentoasemalla Tikkurilaan menijöille, joista uskoisin varsin monen olevan lyhyellä päivämatkalla työn vuoksi. Itse asiassa tässä skenaariossa kehärata palvelisi varsin hyvin jatkoyhteytenä Tikkurilaan menijöitä.

----------


## teme

Joo, tuo kaavailuni oli Hyvärisen idea pohjalta. Hiekkaharju ja Kerava välillä on kyllä tilaa siinä määrin esim. radan länsipuolella, että arvelisin kyseessä olevan varauksen.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Jos kaukojunien määrä pidetään nykyisellään, ei Hiekkaharjun pohjoispuolelle tarvita lisäraiteita. Sen sijaan yhteys Pääradalta (kaukoliikenneraiteilta) kannattaisi tehdä eritasoliittymänä. Kaukoliikenteen käyttöön tulisi näin kuusi aikataulupolkua tunnissa suuntaansa tasan kymmenen minuutin välein. Vastaavasti nopeille lähijunille olisi sama määrä "lähetysikkunoita" Tikkurilan kautta. Tämä on tietysti täsmälleen sama jonka nykyinen rata vetää äärimmillään!

Rahoituksen hankkiminen saattaisi olla helpompaa jos projekti voidaan toteuttaa osissa. Pisara-rataakan ei tarvitsisi olla vielä rakennettu. Hiekkaharjun ja Keravan välille tuskin kannattaa rakentaa lisäraiteisiin; jos tähän on varaa, niin kannattaa mieluummin toteuttaa suora yhteys lentoasemalle. 

RHK:n kaavailuissa kaukoliikennerata on merkitty yhtymään Päärataan Keravan pohjoispuolella. En saanut selvää olisiko tähän kohtaan tarkoitus rakentaa liityntäasema; loogisempi ratkaisu olisi tehdä liitos Keravan eteläpuolella. Tällöin Keravasta muodostuisi keskeinen solmupiste. Asema pitäisi tietenkin uusia perusteellisesti! Ainakin laituriraiteita tarvittaisiin lisää.

----------


## kouvo

> RHK:n kaavailuissa kaukoliikennerata on merkitty yhtymään Päärataan Keravan pohjoispuolella. En saanut selvää olisiko tähän kohtaan tarkoitus rakentaa liityntäasema; loogisempi ratkaisu olisi tehdä liitos Keravan eteläpuolella. Tällöin Keravasta muodostuisi keskeinen solmupiste. Asema pitäisi tietenkin uusia perusteellisesti! Ainakin laituriraiteita tarvittaisiin lisää.


Toisaalta Pääradan ja Oikoradan liitoskohdassa asema sijaitsisi keskellä +100 000 asukkaan aluetta, ja paikalla jossa aluerakenteen tiivistämiselle on periaatteessa hyvät lähtökohdat.

----------


## Murzu

> RHK:n kaavailuissa kaukoliikennerata on merkitty yhtymään Päärataan Keravan pohjoispuolella. En saanut selvää olisiko tähän kohtaan tarkoitus rakentaa liityntäasema; loogisempi ratkaisu olisi tehdä liitos Keravan eteläpuolella. Tällöin Keravasta muodostuisi keskeinen solmupiste. Asema pitäisi tietenkin uusia perusteellisesti! Ainakin laituriraiteita tarvittaisiin lisää.


Keravan eteläpuolella ei vain nykyisin tahdo olla tilaa haaroittaa rataa lentoaseman suuntaan. Alue on suhteellisen umpeen rakennettu, uusi citymarkettikin ja lisää tulee koko ajan. Ainut ratkaisu tietysti sukeltaa Keravan etelä puolella tunneliin ja aloittaa lentoasemalle kaartaminen vasta sitten. Mutta eiköhän odoteta ensin kun kehärata valmistuu.

Keravan pohjoispuolella tilaa on kyllä, mutta nykyinen oikoradan massiivinen ja kallis eritasosilta sijaitsee jatkon kannalta hieman väärässä paikassa. Se kohta missä oikorata liittyy päärataan, on jo niin lähellä Keravan "ratapihaa" että mitään kaukoliikenneasemaa siihen ei saada mahdutettua mitenkään. 

Yksi ratkaisu on tietenkin tehdä täysin uusi ylitys/alitus oikoradalta pääradan yli/ali, nykyisen sillan pohjoispuolelta. Mutta sittenhän kallis ja massiivinen nykyinen siltarakennelma rakennettiin turhaan, koska kaikki junat suuntaisivat jatkossa kohti lentoasemaa, eikä kukaan käyttäisi kallista siltarakennelmaa, paitsi jotkin poikkeusjunat aniharvoin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... koska kaikki junat suuntaisivat jatkossa kohti lentoasemaa, eikä kukaan käyttäisi kallista siltarakennelmaa, paitsi jotkin poikkeusjunat aniharvoin.


Paitsi rahti.

Antero

----------


## Murzu

> Paitsi rahti.


Rahtijunat käyttää pääsääntöisesti oikoradalta tullessa itäisintä raidetta, mentiinpä sitten suuntaan taikka toiseen. Jo senkin takia, ettei tarvitse mennä ristiin pääradan kanssa mentäessä Vuosaareen. Ja muistaakseni sillalta ei edes pääse vaihteita pitkin Vuosaaren radalle, mihin 99% junista nykyisin suuntaa, transpointin rekkajunaa lukuunottamatta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rahtijunat käyttää pääsääntöisesti oikoradalta tullessa itäisintä raidetta, mentiinpä sitten suuntaan taikka toiseen. Jo senkin takia, ettei tarvitse mennä ristiin pääradan kanssa mentäessä Vuosaareen. Ja muistaakseni sillalta ei edes pääse vaihteita pitkin Vuosaaren radalle, mihin 99% junista nykyisin suuntaa, transpointin rekkajunaa lukuunottamatta.


Kiitos tiedosta. Enpä olisi uskonut. Tämän perusteellahan voi väittää, että sekä päärata että Oikorata ovat osittain yksiraiteisia, jos kerran itäistä raidetta ajetaan kahteen suuntaan ja vieläpä tavarajunilla (ovat sekä pitkiä että hitaita). Olisikohan tässä selitys sille, että Oikoradasta huolimatta pääradalle tarvitaan lisäraide.

Antero

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Riihimäeltä Vuosaareen menevien tavarajunien reitti on potentiaalisesti hankala. Pääradalla tietenkin käytetään oikeanpuoleista eli läntistä raikdetta. kyrölän kohdilla täytyy ylittää tasossa sekä Pääradan että Oikoradan pohjoiseen päin menevä liikenne. Vuosaaren suuntaan ei ole myöskään kunnollisia väistömahdollisuuksia kuin Hyvinkäällä; muut sivuraiteet sijaitsevat nimittäin radan itäpuolella. Siten niitä on vaikea hyödyntää etelään päin mentäessä. Järvenpään tienoilla oleva kolmas raidekin loppuu ennen Kyrölän asemaa.
Sinänsä kaksiraiteisten ratojen turvajärjestelmä mahdollistaa ajon raiteella kumpaan suuntaan tahansa, myös "väärään" suuntaan, jos vastaan tuleva liikenne sen sallii. Normaalisti ajetaan tietysti oikeanpuolisesti paitsi Helsinki - Kerava - kaupunkiradalla, jossa on vasemmanpuoleinen liikenne.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olisikohan tässä selitys sille, että Oikoradasta huolimatta pääradalle tarvitaan lisäraide.


Kytömaan ja Savion välinen lisäraide Vuosaaren tavaraliikenteelle on mielestäni ollut jo kauan suunnitteilla. Sen jälkeen ei tavaraliikenteen vuoksi tarvita kolmatta raidetta Kytömaalta pohjoiseen (jota ilmeisesti tarkoitat), mutta taajamajunaliikenteen vuoksi ehkä tarvitaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinänsä kaksiraiteisten ratojen turvajärjestelmä mahdollistaa ajon raiteella kumpaan suuntaan tahansa, myös "väärään" suuntaan, jos vastaan tuleva liikenne sen sallii.


Se ei olekaan ongelma, vaan se, että väärään suuntaan ajava juna varaa ratakapasiteettia. Myös risteävä tai poikkeava juna varaa ratakapasiteettia. Periaatteessa tarpeettomalla risteilyillä raiteilta toiselle tai raiteiden yli tuhlataan Helsingin asemankin raiteistokapasiteetti. Yksi juna kun varaa 2, 3 tai vaikka kuinka monta raidetta riippuen siitä, miten monen raiteen poikki se tasossa ajaa.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Keravan pohjoispuolella tilaa on kyllä, mutta nykyinen oikoradan massiivinen ja kallis eritasosilta sijaitsee jatkon kannalta hieman väärässä paikassa. Se kohta missä oikorata liittyy päärataan, on jo niin lähellä Keravan "ratapihaa" että mitään kaukoliikenneasemaa siihen ei saada mahdutettua mitenkään. 
> 
> Yksi ratkaisu on tietenkin tehdä täysin uusi ylitys/alitus oikoradalta pääradan yli/ali, nykyisen sillan pohjoispuolelta. Mutta sittenhän kallis ja massiivinen nykyinen siltarakennelma rakennettiin turhaan, koska kaikki junat suuntaisivat jatkossa kohti lentoasemaa, eikä kukaan käyttäisi kallista siltarakennelmaa, paitsi jotkin poikkeusjunat aniharvoin.


Kaikki on suhteellista. Kytömaan nykyinen kallis siltarakennelma maksoi ~10M ja länsimetron yksittäinen asema tulee maksamaan ~50M.

En oikein ymmärrä, miten Kytömaalla ei muka olisi tilaa kaukoliikenneasemalle. Nykyisen pääradan on jokatapauksessa kurvattava lentoaseman suuntaan jo Kytömaan sillan pohjoispuolelta. Jos lentokentälle on tarkoitus kaartaa vasta nykyisestä pää- ja oikoradan liitoskohdasta, olisi uusi rata vedettävä alusta lähtien tunneliin, koska Keravan mökit tulevat auttamattomasti vastaan.

Kytömaan aseman kaukoliikennelaiturit tulisivat siis uuden lentokenttäradan varrelle (eivät nykyisen pääradan varrelle), jolloin Keravan "ratapihan" sijainnilla ei ole merkitystä. Oikorata voisi käyttää nykyistä Kytömaan siltaa edelleen, kun siihen rakennettaisiin toinen ulostulo lentokenttäradan suuntaan. Kytömaan lähijunalaiturit voidaan puolestaan rakentaa nykyisen pääradan varteen.

Siinä olisi vähän arkkitehdille purtavaa, miten kauko- ja lähilaiturit kytketään järkevästi yhteen -tuskin kuitenkaan mikään mahdoton tehtävä.

----------


## Murzu

> Kytömaan aseman kaukoliikennelaiturit tulisivat siis uuden lentokenttäradan varrelle (eivät nykyisen pääradan varrelle), jolloin Keravan "ratapihan" sijainnilla ei ole merkitystä. Oikorata voisi käyttää nykyistä Kytömaan siltaa edelleen, kun siihen rakennettaisiin toinen ulostulo lentokenttäradan suuntaan. Kytömaan lähijunalaiturit voidaan puolestaan rakentaa nykyisen pääradan varteen.
> 
> Siinä olisi vähän arkkitehdille purtavaa, miten kauko- ja lähilaiturit kytketään järkevästi yhteen -tuskin kuitenkaan mikään mahdoton tehtävä.


Ymmärrän kyllä mitä ajat takaa. Ainut ongelma tuossa vaihtoehdossa on se, että kaukoliikennelaitureilta tulisi auttamattoman pitkä kävelymatka pääradan kytömaan laitureille. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että kaukoliikenneasemaa ei voida perustaa nykyisen muotoisen sillan päälle. Jos nykyisen sillan jälkeen pääradan länsipuolelle tehtäisiin uuden radan yhteyteen kaukoliikenneasema, pelkän uuden ulostulon avulla. Niin kaukoliikenneaseman laiturin pää voisi alkaa aikaisintaan noin 300-400 metriä pääradan länsipuolella, johtuen sillan aiheuttamasta radan kaltevuudesta. Eli varsinainen asema olisi noin puolen kilometrin päässä (linnuntietä). Aika pitkä vaihtomatka, johon sisältyisi tod näk portaita, kiertoteitä yms, ja tottakai vesisadetta ja tuulta. Aikamoiselta koplaukselta siis äkkiseltään tuntuisi. 

Eräs ratkaisu ja halvin sellainen on tietenkin Koivukylän kolmioraide, josta kaukoliikenne ohjattaisiin lentokentälle, ja lentokentältä sitten se suora tunneli Pasilaan. Eritasoratkaisua Koivukylässä ei välttämättä edes tarvittaisi, pelkät suurnopeusvaihteet 160 km/h. Perusteena se, että ns suuri liikennevirta ohjautuisi lentokentälle vasenta ja oikeaa raidetta ilman risteämisiä, ja vain tietyt pääradan junat jatkaisivat Koivukylästä kohti Tikkurilaa. Eli risteävä liikenne ei olisi jatkuvaa, vaan luokkaa kerran tunnissa. Hieman samaan tapaan, kuin esim nykyisellään Hakosillassa, missä oikorata ja riihimäen rata liittyy toisiinsa. 

Tietysti Koivukylän kolmioraide on melko jyrkällä kaarresäteellä suunniteltu, eikä siihen loivempaa mahdukaan. Luultavasti nopeus tuossa kaarteessa tulisi olemaan 80 km/h tai ainakin jotain sinne päin. Lisäksi kehäradan tulisi olla 4-raiteinen lentoasemalle asti, jotta kaukoliikenne pääsisi omaa reittiään. Ainut ongelma taitaa vain olla, että kehärata rakennetaan 2-raiteiseksi ja infrastruktuuri aivan rataan kiinni, ilman raidevarauksia. Eli taitaa olla myöhäistä, kun rakentaminen on jo lyöty lukkoon. Sehän on selvää, että lähijunien sekaan kaukoliikenne ei sovi, edes näinkään lyhyellä välillä, ilman suuria häiriöitä.

----------


## Murzu

> Kytömaan ja Savion välinen lisäraide Vuosaaren tavaraliikenteelle on mielestäni ollut jo kauan suunnitteilla. Sen jälkeen ei tavaraliikenteen vuoksi tarvita kolmatta raidetta Kytömaalta pohjoiseen (jota ilmeisesti tarkoitat), mutta taajamajunaliikenteen vuoksi ehkä tarvitaan.


Heh, se on jo tehty. Vuosaaresta pääsee oikoradalle (ja päinvastoin), ilman että tarvitsee käyttää päärataa. Sehän toki kulkee pienen matkaa kaupunkirataa, ja menee 5 tai 6 -raiteen kautta Kytömaalle. Kerava-Kytömaa välillähän on kolme raidetta, tai itse asiassa neljä, joista läntisin tulee 1-raiteelle. Tavarajunat kulkevat kuitenkin pääsääntöisesti yöaikaan, kun kaupunkiradalla ei ole juurikaan liikennettä. Niin, ja Kerava-Savio välillähän menee 5-raidetta, joista yksi on omistettu yksinomaan Vuosaaren liikenteelle.

Ohessa kuvamateriaalia todisteena
http://vaunut.org/kuva/50601
http://vaunut.org/kuva/50553
http://vaunut.org/kuva/33651

----------


## Murzu

> Se ei olekaan ongelma, vaan se, että väärään suuntaan ajava juna varaa ratakapasiteettia. Myös risteävä tai poikkeava juna varaa ratakapasiteettia. Periaatteessa tarpeettomalla risteilyillä raiteilta toiselle tai raiteiden yli tuhlataan Helsingin asemankin raiteistokapasiteetti. Yksi juna kun varaa 2, 3 tai vaikka kuinka monta raidetta riippuen siitä, miten monen raiteen poikki se tasossa ajaa.


Kyllä mutta ei. Toki ruuhka-aikaan on suotavaa, ettei risteillä hirveästi vastaantulijoiden puolella. Mutta esim yöaikaan, milloin tavarajunat liikkuvat, on esim Tampere-Riihimäki välillä hyvinkin tavallista, että kaksi erinopeuksista tavarajunaa ajaa rinnakkaisilla raiteilla samaan suuntaan. Jos kerran vastaantulevaa liikennettä ei ole, niin miksipä ei hyödynnettäisi kahden raiteen kapasiteettia samaan suuntaan. 

Tarkennan vielä sen verran, että risteävä juna varaa ratakapasiteettia vasta silloin, kun se estää jonkin muun junan sitä varaamasta. Toki linnunlaulussa risteävä juna varaa käytännössä aina jonkin muun ratakapasiteettia, mutta ei välttämättä kytömaalla, jos aikataulut on oikein suunniteltu. On olemassa ns häiriötilanteesta tapahtuvia raiteenvaihtoja, ja sitten suunniteltuja raiteenvaihtoja.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eräs ratkaisu ja halvin sellainen on tietenkin Koivukylän kolmioraide, josta kaukoliikenne ohjattaisiin lentokentälle, ja lentokentältä sitten se suora tunneli Pasilaan. Eritasoratkaisua Koivukylässä ei välttämättä edes tarvittaisi, pelkät suurnopeusvaihteet 160 km/h. Perusteena se, että ns suuri liikennevirta ohjautuisi lentokentälle vasenta ja oikeaa raidetta ilman risteämisiä, ja vain tietyt pääradan junat jatkaisivat Koivukylästä kohti Tikkurilaa. Eli risteävä liikenne ei olisi jatkuvaa, vaan luokkaa kerran tunnissa. Hieman samaan tapaan, kuin esim nykyisellään Hakosillassa, missä oikorata ja riihimäen rata liittyy toisiinsa.


Kuulostaa järkevältä näin maallikon korvaan. Tämä saattaisi toimia ihan hyvin ja olisi edullinen toteuttaa.




> Tietysti Koivukylän kolmioraide on melko jyrkällä kaarresäteellä suunniteltu, eikä siihen loivempaa mahdukaan. Luultavasti nopeus tuossa kaarteessa tulisi olemaan 80 km/h tai ainakin jotain sinne päin. Lisäksi kehäradan tulisi olla 4-raiteinen lentoasemalle asti, jotta kaukoliikenne pääsisi omaa reittiään. Ainut ongelma taitaa vain olla, että kehärata rakennetaan 2-raiteiseksi ja infrastruktuuri aivan rataan kiinni, ilman raidevarauksia. Eli taitaa olla myöhäistä, kun rakentaminen on jo lyöty lukkoon. Sehän on selvää, että lähijunien sekaan kaukoliikenne ei sovi, edes näinkään lyhyellä välillä, ilman suuria häiriöitä.


Ideaalisti tarvittaisiin 4 raidetta, jos halutaan pitää kaukoliikenne ja paikallisliikenne erillään. Mutta ehkä nykyisen suunnitelman 2 raidettakin saattaisivat riittää? Yllä olen spekuloinut jo sillä, että kehäradan liikennöintiperiaatteita voisi hieman viilata ja tehdä tilaa kaukojunille. Objektiivisesti ajateltuna Vantaan poikittaisliikenne ei tarvitsisi välttämättä 10 minuutin vuoroväliä junayhteydelle vaan vähempikin riittäisi (15-20 min?), erityisesti jos kaavailtu pikaraitiotie rakennetaan. Pikaraitiotie palvelisi poikittaisliikennettä muutenkin huomattavasti kehärataa paremmin.

Toisaalta kun tarkastellaan kehäradan reittiä ja asemia kartalla, havaitaan että jos vasta hahmotteilla oleva Ruskeasannan asema jätetään tekemättä, Leinelä on ainoa asema kehäradalla pohjoisesta tullessa ennen lentoasemaa. Jos olisi mahdollista jatkaa kolmioraidetta Leinelän aseman ohi tai muuten tarjota kaukoliikenteelle ohitusmahdollisuus Leinelässä, pohjoisesta päästäisiin aina lentoasemalle asti ilman esteitä. Lentoaseman rautatieasemaa täytyisi luonnollisesti laajentaa kaukoliikennettä varten tekemällä uusia raiteita ja laitureita (itse näkisin että ideaali olisi 2 lähiliikenneraidetta, 2 kaukoliikenneraidetta ja mahdollisesti yksi etelästä päin päättyvä raide mahdollista "airport express" -sukkulajunaa varten.

Lentoasemalta etelään päin jatkettaessa vastaan tulee vain Aviapolisin asema ennen kuin suora rata Pasilaan erkanisi kehäradasta. Jos Aviapolisin asemalle saataisiin ohitusmahdollisuus tai sitten erilliset kaukoliikenneraiteet Pasilasta aina lentoasemalle asti, yhteinen osuus kehäradan lähijunien kanssa jäisi varsin lyhyeksi eikä matkan varrella olisi merkittävästi radan kapasiteettia syöviä paikkoja, joissa lähijuna pysähtyy ja kaukojuna joutuisi teoriassa jäämään taakse odottamaan voidakseen ajaa aseman läpi.

Sen jälkeen kun piirtelin itse karttapohjalle tuon kehäradan linjauksen esittääkseni tätä kaukoliikennekytkentää, rupesin katselemaan kehäradan reittiä ja suunniteltuja asemia muutenkin. Asemavarauksia (siis ei konkreettisia asemia vaan pelkkiä alustavia merkintöjä kartalla) näyttäisi olevan aika monta (ja kaupunkirakenteellisesti hankalissa paikoissa melualueella), mutta tosiasiassa ensi vaiheessa rakennetaan vain muutama asema, käytännössä pieni pidennys Vantaankoskelta pohjoiseen sekä toisessa päässä pääradalta Leinelään. Väliin jäävät lentoasema ja Aviapolis, mutta jotta ne saavutetaan molemmista suunnista, tarvitaan aivan rutosti tunnelirataa, joka kaiken lisäksi vielä mutkittelee tehden radasta melko pitkän. Tunnelilla lentoasemalta pääradan suuntaan voi olla hyötyäkäyttöä ajatellen myös kaukoliikennettä, mutta tunneli Vantaankosken suuntaan vaikuttaa aika turhalta, pitkältä ja kalliilta. Vantaankosken radan pidennys toimisi myös itsenäisesti, kuten monet täällä ovat ennen sanoneetkin, ja poikittaisliikenteessä pikaraitiotie olisi halvempi ja parempi. Mutta kaipa se on jossittelua ajatella tässä vaiheessa, että ainakin tuo läntinen tunneli voitaisiin vielä jättää tekemättä ja säästää rahaa tärkeämpiin asioihin...

----------


## kouvo

> Ymmärrän kyllä mitä ajat takaa. Ainut ongelma tuossa vaihtoehdossa on se, että kaukoliikennelaitureilta tulisi auttamattoman pitkä kävelymatka pääradan kytömaan laitureille. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että kaukoliikenneasemaa ei voida perustaa nykyisen muotoisen sillan päälle. Jos nykyisen sillan jälkeen pääradan länsipuolelle tehtäisiin uuden radan yhteyteen kaukoliikenneasema, pelkän uuden ulostulon avulla. Niin kaukoliikenneaseman laiturin pää voisi alkaa aikaisintaan noin 300-400 metriä pääradan länsipuolella, johtuen sillan aiheuttamasta radan kaltevuudesta. Eli varsinainen asema olisi noin puolen kilometrin päässä (linnuntietä). Aika pitkä vaihtomatka, johon sisältyisi tod näk portaita, kiertoteitä yms, ja tottakai vesisadetta ja tuulta. Aikamoiselta koplaukselta siis äkkiseltään tuntuisi.


Siltainsinöörin paperit on jäänyt hankkimatta, joten evääni lähteä kiistämään ovat varsin vähäiset. Jos nyt sitten lähdetään siitä, että nykyisen sillan hyödyntäminen tähän tarkoitukseen on sen profiilin vuoksi mahdotonta/järjettömän kallista, niin vaihtoehdoksi jää kuitenkin tulla oikoradalta nykyisen pääradan yli/ali uutta siltaa/tunnelia pitkin. ~10M:n Kytömaan nykyinen silta on kuitenkin ns. uponnut kustannus (ja tässä mittakaavassa vielä varsin pieni sellainen), joten se nyt ei ainakaan saisi olla esteenä Keski-Uudenmaan "Pasilan" (enkä todellakaan tarkoita kaupunkikuvaa) rakentamiselle.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Vielä en ole kyllästynyt Google Mapsin kanssa leikkimiseen, joskin nyt saa vähäksi aikaa riittää. Tässä olisi kiinnostuneille karkea hahmotelma raitiotielinjaksi Telakkakadulta Lentokentälle:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...,0.009066&z=17

Nykyisellään raitiolinja 1 kitkuttelee henkitoreissaan(?), joten otin vapauden reitittää sen uudelleen Rautatientorin, Kaisaniemen puiston ja Pasilan kautta takaisin Käpylään ja sitten jatkaa sieltä edelleen lentokentälle.

Koko linjan matka-ajaksi arvioin 43 minuuttia, josta Rautatientorin ja ulkomaanterminaalin väliin menisi 34 minuuttia ja Rautatientorin ja Telakkakadun väliin 9 minuuttia. Uutta rataa tarvittaisiin 16,5 kilometria ja kun Jokerin radan keskihinnaksi on laskettu 8,5 milj. euroa, niin tämän radan hinnaksi voisi tulla noin 140 milj. euroa. Onhan tuo paljon rahaa, vaan olisiko liian paljon?

Tässä taulukko tekstimuodossa:

Rataosuus Rataa (m) Uutta rataa (m) Kesto (min) Kesto (min)
Telakkakatu	340		9	0
Eiran sairaala	250		8	1
Kapteeninkatu	185		7	2
Neitsytpolku	320		7	2
Kaivopuisto	245		6	3
Olympialaituri	465		5	4
Eteläranta	285		3	6
Kauppatori	240		2	7
Yliopisto	260		2	7
Aleksanterink.	175		1	8
Mikonkatu	250		1	8
Rautatientori	0		0	9
Kolmas linja	1575	1575	3	12
Sturenkatu	802	802	5	14
Kotkankatu	375		6	15
Jämsänkatu	582		8	17
Resiinakuja	245		8	17
Pasilan asema	430		9	18
Messukeskus	380		11	20
Radanrakent.t.	360	360	12	21 *)
Pyöräilystadion	560		13	22
Koskelant.rist.	425		15	24
Kimmontie	280		15	24
Käpylänaukio	380		16	25
Käpylän asema	890	890	17	26
Käskynhaltijant.955	955	18	27 **)
Tammisto	5500	5500	23	32
Valimotie	1400	1400	25	34
Pakkala	915	915		28	37
Jumbo	620	620		29	38
Kehä III	565	565	30	39
Terminaali 1	2590	2590	33	42
Terminaali 2	300	300	34	43

Yhteensä	23144	16472

*) Tarvitaan raiteet ja vaihteet Radanrakentajantieltä Mäkelänkadulle. Ko. metrimäärä kattanee myös muut pienet puuttuvat pätkät ja vaihteet olemassaolevalta rataverkolta.
**) Liityntä Jokerille.

Eihän tästä toki olisi vaihtoehdoksi Kehäradalle tai "oikaistulle" lentäkenttäradalle, kun palvelisi kuitenkin vähän eri käyttötarkoituksia ja alueita.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eihän tästä toki olisi vaihtoehdoksi Kehäradalle tai "oikaistulle" lentäkenttäradalle, kun palvelisi kuitenkin vähän eri käyttötarkoituksia ja alueita.


Näin juurikin. Zürichissäkin saatiin vähän aikaa sitten käyttöön vastaavalla tavoin toteutettu Glattalbahn eli raitiolinja 10 Lentoasemalta kaupungin keskustaan. Yhteys palvelee erityisesti väliinjääviä alueita, mutta jos tykkää katsella rauhallisessa tahdissa maisemia, kuten minä tykkään, silloin tuo noin 36 minuuttia kestävä matka kentältä keskustaan on oikea ratkaisu. Kilometrejä tuolla yhteydellä näkyy olevan 12,7. Hitaus johtunee siitä, että kantakaupungin alueella mennään melko pitkä matka hidasratikoiden tahdissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näin juurikin.


Erinomaista. Juuri tällaista ajattelua tarvitaan, kun puhutaan joukkoliikenneverkosta. Linjan päätepisteiden väliset matkat ovat marginaalitekijä, tarkoitus on palvella useita yhteysvälejä reitin varrella.

Tuli tästä mieleeni vertauksena:  Miltä tuntuisi katu-/tieverkko, jossa kaikille tarkoitetuille yhteysväleille olisi oma katu-/tie, jolta ei ole haaroja eikä risteymiä. Varrella olisi vain parkkiruutuja, sillä katua/tietä olisi sallittu käyttää vain kadun/tien varrella oleviin kohteisiin. Jos joku haluaisi matkustaa muuhun suuhtaan kuin mihin tämä katu-/tieliikenteen suunnitteluyksikön päättämä liikennepalvelu vie, hänen tulee hankkia toinen auto, jolloin hän voi vaihtaa kadulta/tieltä toiselle käyttäen lähimipiä parkkiruutuja.

Todella typerä systeemi, mutta juuri niin vaihtamiseen perustuva joukkoliikenne toimii, kun käsitteinä käytetään autoliikenteen käsitteitä.

Tammiston asemakaavassa muuten on jo Harri Turusen ratikkarata.

Antero

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Tammiston asemakaavassa muuten on jo Harri Turusen ratikkarata.


Jopas jotakin. En löytänyt itse asemakaavaa verkosta, mutta tämän mielenkiintoisen dokumentin: http://www.ytv.fi/NR/rdonlyres/E36B1...i_B2004_14.pdf

Siinä on tosiaan suunnitelma (Vuosaaseren-)Itäkeskuksen ja Lentokentän välisestä raitiotiestä. Samaisessa dokumentissa kerrotaan myös suunnitelmasta siirtää 1:n päätepysäkki Käpylän asemalle. Mielenkiintoista oli myös lukea Länsisataman ja Katajannokan matkustajaterminaalien yhdistämisestä raitiotielinjalla. LISÄYS: Siis jos vaikka jatkaisi 1:stä tunnelissa Telakkakadulta Länsisatamaan...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos näin, niin metrohankeen hyödyt kustannuksiin nähden joutuvat hyvin outoon valoon. Vantaan kehärata vielä oudompaan ja vieläpä hyvin hämärään valoon (jos kerran vaihtoehtona Vantaan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärää vain 0,2 % nostavalle kaupunkiradalle oli Pääradan veto lentokentän kautta).


Kehäradan vaikutus näkyykin siinä, että sen varrelle on kiva kaavoittaa asuntoja ja liiketiloja. Olisi tietysti raitiotienkin, mutta junarata on raskaampi ja johtaa tarpeeseen keskittää toimintoja enemmän harvojen asemien ympäristöön, mikä luonnollisesti nostaa maan hintaa näissä paikoissa -- enemmän kuin raitiotie nostaisi, koska se palvelisi aluetta tasaisemmin eivätkä hyvän saavutettavuuden alueet jäisi yhtä niukoiksi resursseiksi (=kalliiksi) kuin junaradalla.

Näkisin että suurin hyötyjä kehäradasta on se taho, joka omistaa (tai on joskus omistanut) maa-alueet tulevien asemien ympäristössä. Siitä suunnasta kannattaa siis etsiä tahoa, joka on onnistunut lobbaamaan tämän massiivisen siltarumpuhankkeen päätökseen saakka. En tunne nykyisiä (tai menneitä) maanomistusoloja, joten en ota kantaa siihen keitä tahot ovat. Spekulatiivisia anekdoottejahan tästä on ollut liikkeellä foorumillakin jo kauan aikaa sitten. Varmasti lehmänkauppakin on auttanut: jotta Espoo sai länsimetron, piti Vantaan saada kehärata.

Lukemani perusteella en muuten muista, että kaukoliikenteelle olisi uhrattu ajatustakaan kun kehärataa (tai tarkemmin tuolloista Marja-rataa, joka oli suoraan nimetty kaavoitettavan Marja-Vantaan alueen mukaan) suunniteltiin. Ulkopuolelta asiaa seuranneen näkökulmasta oli aika käsittämätöntä, että tämä kyseinen rata suunniteltiin kaartamaan kehämäisesti lentokentälle, vaikka on ilmeistä että lentokenttäyhteytenä suora rata on nopeampi ja muutenkin kaikin puolin parempi. Varsinkin kun kokemukset maailmalta osoittavat että kehämäiset radat eivät oikein missään ole suuria menestyksiä tai toimi tarkoituksenmukaisesti (kyllä, tämä koskee myös Lontoon Circle Linea, joka on olemassa itse asiassa vain siksi, että kaksi erillistä metroyhtiötä päättivät yhdistää linjansa päistään yhdeksi renkaaksi -- Lontoossa käyneet lienevät kaikki havainneet että Circle Line ei yleensä ole nopein yhteys yhtään minnekään, koska se kiertää eikä mene suoraan).

Kieltämättä minulle on tullut tunne, että nämä kiusalliset kysymykset kaukoliikenteen lentokenttäyhteydestä ja kehäradan konseptuaalisista ongelmista on haluttu vaieta kuoliaiksi toistelemalla mantranomaisesti tyhjiä sloganeita, jotka tarkemmin tarkasteltuna eivät pidä paikkaansa. Näitä samoja juttuja toistetaan kyseenalaistamatta kaikissa kehärataa koskevissa julkisissa lausunnoissa, mukaanlukien liikenneministerin puheet ja aiheeseen liittyvä uutisointi. Erityisen outo on usein toistettu perustelematon kommentti, jonka mukaan kaukoliikenteen lentokenttäyhteys kuuluu kauas tulevaisuuteen, 2050-luvulle tai myöhempään ajankohtaan. Miksi? Ne jotka näitä toistelevat eivät yleensä esitä tälle mitään rationaalisia perusteluja.

----------


## Max

> tuolloista Marja-rataa, joka oli suoraan nimetty kaavoitettavan Marja-Vantaan alueen mukaan


Marja = MArtinlaakson Radan JAtke, ainakin minun tietääkseni. Marja-Vantaan nimi on peräisin tästä lyhenteestä, ei päinvastoin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Marja = MArtinlaakson Radan JAtke, ainakin minun tietääkseni. Marja-Vantaan nimi on peräisin tästä lyhenteestä, ei päinvastoin.


Tätä en ollutkaan koskaan kuullut, kiitoksia tiedosta. Ihmettelinkin joskus millaisia miten satoisia mättäitä tuolla Vantaan korvessa onkaan, kun nimenomaan tuollaista nimeämiskriteeriä käytetään.  :Wink:   Vaikka toisaalta onhan Valkeakoskikin "mansikkapaikka" markkinoinnissaan.

Taitaa tässä tapauksessa kuitenkin olla niin, että radan ja kaavoitettavan alueen käsitteet kietoutuvat joka tapauksessa kiinteästi yhteen riippumatta siitä kumpi tuli ensin. Nimi "kehärata" lienee selkeä yritys päästä mielikuvan tasolla irti kytköksestä kiinteistöhankkeisiin.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Lukemani perusteella en muuten muista, että kaukoliikenteelle olisi uhrattu ajatustakaan kun kehärataa (tai tarkemmin tuolloista Marja-rataa, joka oli suoraan nimetty kaavoitettavan Marja-Vantaan alueen mukaan) suunniteltiin.


Martinlaakson radan jatkaominen parilla asemalla on sinänsä varmaan ihan järkevää, kun rata kuitenkin Martinlaaksoon asti on jo olemassa ja uusia alueita on tarpeen kaavottaa jonnekin.

Suurimpia syitä tuohon lentokenttäkoukkaukseen lienee se, että sillä saadaan radalle "valtakunnallista merkitystä" ja siten valtio maksumieheksi. Jos Marja-vantaalle tehtäisiin ratikka, valtio ei varmaan maksaisi mitään, ja tavallisesta kaupunkijunanradastakaan tuskin enempää kuin länsimetrosta.




> Vantaan kehärata vielä oudompaan ja vieläpä hyvin hämärään valoon (jos kerran vaihtoehtona Vantaan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärää vain 0,2 % nostavalle kaupunkiradalle oli Pääradan veto lentokentän kautta).


Onko tälläisestä siis olemassa jotain muutakin tietoa kuin foorumispekulaatiota? Että pääradan linjausta olisi harkittu vaihtoehtona kehäradalle. Itselleni on syntynyt kuva, että niitä on pidetty aivan erillisinä hankkeina, joista päärata on vasta hyvin kaukana tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Martinlaakson radan jatkaominen parilla asemalla on sinänsä varmaan ihan järkevää, kun rata kuitenkin Martinlaaksoon asti on jo olemassa ja uusia alueita on tarpeen kaavottaa jonnekin.


Ehdottomasti näin. Tästä ei olisi pahaa sanottavaa, ja hintalappukin olisi varsin kohtuullinen.




> Suurimpia syitä tuohon lentokenttäkoukkaukseen lienee se, että sillä saadaan radalle "valtakunnallista merkitystä" ja siten valtio maksumieheksi. Jos Marja-vantaalle tehtäisiin ratikka, valtio ei varmaan maksaisi mitään, ja tavallisesta kaupunkijunanradastakaan tuskin enempää kuin länsimetrosta.


Uskoisin, että näin se meni. Vaikka aika pöljää siinä mielessä, että pitää heittää hirveästi omaakin rahaa kankkulan kaivoon, jotta saadaan muita maksajia mukaan.




> Onko tälläisestä siis olemassa jotain muutakin tietoa kuin foorumispekulaatiota? Että pääradan linjausta olisi harkittu vaihtoehtona kehäradalle. Itselleni on syntynyt kuva, että niitä on pidetty aivan erillisinä hankkeina, joista päärata on vasta hyvin kaukana tulevaisuudessa.


Siinä vaiheessa kun Marja-rataa alunperin puuhattiin, en muista että kukaan julkisuudessa olisi edes maininnut pääradan siirtoa vaihtoehtona. Miksi ei, se on minulle avoin kysymys. Kenties siksi, että jos se olisi mainittu, olisi pitänyt perustella millä perusteella Marja-rata on parempi. Vastaus olisi ollut kiinteistöhankkeiden kannalta, mutta se tuskin olisi ollut riittävän painava argumentti sivuuttaa muuten paljon laajemmin hyödyllistä hanketta.

Sitten kun suorasta kaukoliikenteen lentokenttäradasta on ryhdytty puhumaan (ja ei pelkästään tällä foorumilla vaan myös Finnairin entinen pääjohtaja on pitänyt sitä kehärataa parempana vaihtoehtona, ja se on myös mainittu joissakin RHK:n tulevaisuusvisioissa sekä osittain jopa tutkittu osana Pietarin suurnopeusradan selvitystä), sitä on aina luonnehdittu hyvin kauas tulevaisuuteen sijoittuvana hankkeena. Mutta sanat ovat aina samat eikä kukaan ole esittänyt perusteluja tälle annetulle "viralliselle" totuudelle.

Siinä mielessä mielikuvasi on minusta täysin oikea. Näin on puhuttu julkisuudessa ja viesti on uponnut yleisöön täydestä, koska sitä on parhaiden propagandan periaatteiden mukaan toistettu aina samalla tavalla ja automaattisesti totena, ilman perusteluja, analyysia tai kyseenalaistamista.

Jos joku kysyy miksi kehärata on parempi kuin kaukoliikenteen lentokenttärata, niin "virallinen" vastaus on, että kehärata tarjoaa nopean junayhteyden lentokentälle ja mahdollistaa Vantaan poikittaisliikenteen sekä Marja-Vantaan kehittämisen, ja että kaukoliikennerata on pitkän tähtäimen hanke, joka sijoittunee aikaisintaan 2050-luvulle. Vastauksessa siis sivuutetaan täysin kysymys, puhumattakaan että punnittaisiin näiden konseptien eroja ja hyötyjä/haittoja toisiaan vasten. Sen sijaan heitetään aina näitä samoja väitteitä, ilman perusteluja.

Muuten: sikälikin ihmettelen Vantaan toimia, että jos kaukoliikennerata olisi päätetty rakentaa, niin Vantaa ei mahdollisesti olisi joutunut maksamaan siitä mitään, tai ehkä korkeintaan mahdollisten lähiliikenneasemien kustannukset. Minusta ainakin olisi täysin oikeutettua, että valtio rahoittaisi tällaisen kaukoliikenneradan 100 % osuudella vaikka siinä sivussa sitten ajettaisiinkin myös lähiliikennettä. Olisi kannattanut rakentaa Martinlaakson radan jatko muutaman aseman verran (laajennusmahdollisuus Klaukkalan suuntaan on aina tietenkin olemassa), päärata lentoaseman kautta Keravalle sekä nämä ynnä päärata yhdistämään Vantaan poikittaisliikennettä palveleva pikaraitiotie. Paljon järkevämpää sekä Vantaan että valtakunnan veronmaksajien kannalta, kun ajatellaan hyötyjä ja kustannuksia. Tuo vaihtoehto olisi myös luonut oikeasti nopean yhteyden lentokentälle Helsingin keskustasta ja Pasilasta (sekä myös muualta maasta, mikä ei ole lainkaan merkityksetön asia). Kehärata on lentokenttäyhteytenä hidas ja epämukava, koska se kiertää kaukaa ja pysähtyy usein.

----------


## kuukanko

> Näin on puhuttu julkisuudessa ja viesti on uponnut yleisöön täydestä, koska sitä on parhaiden propagandan periaatteiden mukaan toistettu aina samalla tavalla ja automaattisesti totena, ilman perusteluja, analyysia tai kyseenalaistamista.


Näinhän poliittinen päätöksenteko menee yleensä kaikissa asioissa Suomessa. Ensiksi joku onnistuu vakuuttamaan asioita valmistelevat virkamiehet asiasta. Virkamiehillä ei ole aikaa tai kompetenssia (yleensä ei kumpaakaan) perehtyä asiaan, joten jos asia on esitetty hyvin, se uppoaa virkamiehiin, ja jos heille on esitetty suoraan hyviä argumentteja asian puolesta, he alkavat toistaa niitä. Tiedotusvälineiden toimittajat kopioivat virkamiesten kertomat asiat suoraan juttuihinsa, koska vain harvoilla erikoisaloilla on toimittajia, joilla on syvällistä asiaosaamista. Useimmissa asioissa poliitikoillakaan ei ole asiaosaamista, joten hekin uskovat virkamiesten kertomiset ja alkavat levittää samaa sanomaa. Sanomaa ei siis levitetä tahallaan propagandamielessä, vaan kukaan ei vaan osaa kyseenalaistaa sitä oikealla tavalla tai osaa vaatia oikeisiin kohtiin perusteluja tai analyysiä.

Päättäjät kyseenalaistavat asiat vasta sitten, jos jokin vakavasti otettava toimija (esim. etujärjestö) esittää heille mielekkäitä kyseenalaistuksia. Joukkoliikennehankkeissa tälläistä lobbaamista tulee lähinnä asukasyhdistyksiltä, joille hankkeet voivat olla LULU, mutta esim. Laajasalon ratikkasillassa Museovirasto on ollut esittämässä kyseenalaistuksia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näkisin että suurin hyötyjä kehäradasta on se taho, joka omistaa (tai on joskus omistanut) maa-alueet tulevien asemien ympäristössä. Siitä suunnasta kannattaa siis etsiä tahoa, joka on onnistunut lobbaamaan tämän massiivisen siltarumpuhankkeen päätökseen saakka. En tunne nykyisiä (tai menneitä) maanomistusoloja, joten en ota kantaa siihen keitä tahot ovat. Spekulatiivisia anekdoottejahan tästä on ollut liikkeellä foorumillakin jo kauan aikaa sitten. Varmasti lehmänkauppakin on auttanut: jotta Espoo sai länsimetron, piti Vantaan saada kehärata.


Ratavarren maiden omistajan piti olla Vantaan kaupunki, ja Marja-Vantaan piti olla Vantaan kova ase kilpailussa Espoon ja Helsingin kanssa 1980-luvun nousukauden huumassa. Marja-rataa alkuperäisen Klaukkalan suunnan sijaan sekä radan varren rakentamista suunnitteli Vantaan kaupungin yleiskaavapäällikkö.

Mutta avainasemassa olevat vantaalaiset poliitikot ja virkamiehet junailivat maat itselleen ohi kaupungin ostoaikeiden vuonna 1988. Sitten keinottelijat järjestivät Vantaan kaupunginvaltuustolta päätöksen maiden kaavoittamisesta keinottelijoiden omassa konsulttitoimistossa.

Keinottelu tuli kuitenkin ilmi, hanke pysähtyi ja keinottelijat päätyivät tuomiolle. Yksi heistä päätti päivänsä oman käden kautta. Maat päätyivät valtiolle, joka myi ne lopulta noin 20 vuotta myöhemmin Vantaan kaupungille 60 miljoonalla eurolla, kun keinottelijat maksoivat maista vuonna 1988 vanhoille omistajasuvuille 35 milj. markkaa.

Näin siis syntyi, Pentti Murolen ilmaisua lainaten, hups-hanke. Eli mittava liikennerakentamishanke, joka ilman pitkän tähtäimen suunnittelua ja strategista harkintaa ilmestyy toteutettavaksi kuin tyhjästä. Murole käytti tätä käsitettä Lahdessa Paikallisliikennepäivien esitelmässään sekä myös YLEn aikaisen haastattelussa autottomana päivänä.

Tämä historia ja herrojen nimet löytyvät Risto Hietasen kirjasta Kun kulissit kaatuivat. Kirja käsittelee myös varsin ajankohtaista aihetta, puolueiden rahoitusta. Siis jo 20 vuotta sitten.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Näin siis syntyi, Pentti Murolen ilmaisua lainaten, hups-hanke. Eli mittava liikennerakentamishanke, joka ilman pitkän tähtäimen suunnittelua ja strategista harkintaa ilmestyy toteutettavaksi kuin tyhjästä.


Aika uskomatonta, että kaiken tämän jälkeen kyseistä ratahanketta ajetaan edelleen yhtä päättäväisesti eteenpäin. Kerran liikkeelle laitettu juna ei pysähdy vaikka mitä tapahtuisi?

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Kehärata on ollut useita vuosia vireillä ja missään nimessä ei ole kyse mistään hups-hankkeesta. Vai mainitsiko prof. Murole kehäradan nimenomaisena esimerkkinä ns. hups-hankkeesta? Vai halutaanko nyt uskotella, että prof. Murole sanoi tätä hanketta hups-hankkeeksi, vaikka ei edes ehkä sanonut?
 Hups-hankkeita löytyy yllin kyllin maakunnista erilaisten toinen toistaan turhempien tiehankkeiden muodossa, kiitos tämän RAY-puolueen siltarumpupolitiikan.

On kiistaton tosiasia, että pääradan siirto kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta on ollut esillä jo vuosia. Yhtä totta on, että ns. aluepoliittisista syistä sitä on pidetty peikkona, joka tappaa osan maakuntakentistä. Esim. Pohjois-Savon liitto on ollut voimakkaasti ko. ratalinjauksen kannalla, mutta esim. Pirkanmaan ja Turun seuduilla suhtautuminen on ollut täysin toisenlaista. Esimerkiksi Maaherra Rauno Saaren työryhmä esitti jo 3 vuotta sitten, että Turun oikorataa ei linjata kentän kautta.
http://www.ts.fi/arkisto/haku.aspx?t...0,0:0:379161,0

Puhuttaessa siis pääradan linjaamisesta kentän kautta pitäisi nyt olla sen verran rehellinen, että hanke ei ole saavuttanut niin laajaa poliittista kannatusta, eikä siitä ole olemassa mitään tarkkoja kannattavuuslaskelmia. Yksi kysymys on itäradan kysymys, joka on melkeinpä pakko ratkaista samassa yhteydessä pääradan siirron kanssa.

Kehärataan, kepun vaalirahoitukseen, metroon ja ties mihin on Suomessa liittynyt ja liittyy edelleen likaista poliittista peliä. Aivan kuten tiehankkeisiin, ja yhteiskunnan maksamiin eritasoliittymiin, joita peltomarketit kaipaavat. Se ei kuitenkaan tee yksittäisistä joukkoliikenteen toimintaedellytyksiä parantavista hankkeista automaattisesti turhia.

Kehärata on täysin johdonmukaisesti ollut YTV:n ja kuntien listojen kärjessä ja sitä on valmisteltu erittäin huolella. Vantaa pystyy kaavoittamalla ja muillakin toimenpiteillä hyötymään hankkeesta rahallisesti. Kaiken lisäksi asuntorakentamisen velvoitteet täytetään. Kyse on hankkeesta, jonka takana on laaja poliittinen yksimielisyys ja jota on tutkittu erittäin tarkasti. Tätä palstaa seuratessa tuntuu enemmänkin, että hanke ei kelpaa, koska se on peikko, eli raskasta raideliikennettä. Sellainen editti vielä, että on ihan turha puhua "muista maksajista". Pk-seudulla kunnat osallistuvat erittäin merkittävillä summilla ratainfran rakentamiseen, kuten teihinkin. Muistaakseni samanlaisia prosenttiosuuksia ei ole maakunnissa paljon näkynyt. Mutta Helsingiltähän saa ottaa, eikö? Mielenkiintoinen on myös väite jostain "virallisesta totuudesta". Nyt on päädytty laajalla yksimielisyydellä tähän ratkaisuun ja se nyt ei vaan tunnu olevan kaikkien mieleen. Näinhän on aina: karavaani kulkee ja...

Ja tuo ratikkaesimerkki on ihan hauska: 43 min nilkuttamista kentälle: ei kiitos.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kehärata on ollut useita vuosia vireillä ja missään nimessä ei ole kyse mistään hups-hankkeesta. Vai mainitsiko prof. Murole kehäradan nimenomaisena esimerkkinä ns. hups-hankkeesta?


Ei maininnut eikä kehärata olekaan hups-hanke, sehän on ollut tulevaisuudessa toteutettavien hankkeiden listalla ainakin 90-luvulta lähtien. Prof. Murole mainitsi esimerkkinä hups-hankkeesta Lahden oikoradan: sitä ei ollut mukana missään pitkänkään aikavälin suunnitelmissa, mutta yht'äkkiä se vaan päätettiin tehdä. Radasta ei edes ollut suunnitelmia valmiina, vaan rakennustöiden aloittamista varten piti odottaa, että saadaan suunnitelmat tehtyä ensin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei maininnut eikä kehärata olekaan hups-hanke, sehän on ollut tulevaisuudessa toteutettavien hankkeiden listalla ainakin 90-luvulta lähtien. Prof. Murole mainitsi esimerkkinä hups-hankkeesta Lahden oikoradan: sitä ei ollut mukana missään pitkänkään aikavälin suunnitelmissa, mutta yht'äkkiä se vaan päätettiin tehdä. Radasta ei edes ollut suunnitelmia valmiina, vaan rakennustöiden aloittamista varten piti odottaa, että saadaan suunnitelmat tehtyä ensin.


Sitten voi läsätä hups-hankkeiden listaan yhden toisenkin: Leppävaaran kaupunkirata. Se polkaistiin aikoinaan melkein tyhjästä liikkeelle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> On kiistaton tosiasia, että pääradan siirto kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta on ollut esillä jo vuosia. Yhtä totta on, että ns. aluepoliittisista syistä sitä on pidetty peikkona, joka tappaa osan maakuntakentistä. Esim. Pohjois-Savon liitto on ollut voimakkaasti ko. ratalinjauksen kannalla, mutta esim. Pirkanmaan ja Turun seuduilla suhtautuminen on ollut täysin toisenlaista. Esimerkiksi Maaherra Rauno Saaren työryhmä esitti jo 3 vuotta sitten, että Turun oikorataa ei linjata kentän kautta.
> http://www.ts.fi/arkisto/haku.aspx?t...0,0:0:379161,0


Väitän kyllä, että julkisuudessa päärata-vaihtoehto on lähes vaiettu kuoliaaksi. Vai onko sinulla osoittaa linkkejä tai lehtileikkeitä, joissa tätä aihetta käsitellään? Muutamia varmasti on, mm. Finnairin Keijo Suilan lausunto, jossa hän toteaa lentoaseman kaukojunayhteyden kehärataa paremmaksi.

Ainakaan Pirkanmaalla ei ole käyty kunnollista kansalaiskeskustelua tästä aiheesta ensinkään. Tuskin kukaan on edes tietoinen siitä, että tällaista kukaan on ikinä ajatellutkaan. Aamulehti ei ole aiheesta juuri uutisoinut. Ja jos joku höyrypää vaikuttaja paikallisesti olisikin sitä mieltä, että tämä muka tappaisi Pirkkalan kentän niin tuo on kyllä täyttää huuhaata. (Enkä ole sitäpaitsi tällaisia lausuntoja edes nähnyt.) Pirkkalan kentän elinedellytykset eivät ole kiinni Tampere-Helsinki -reitin kohtalosta. Jos junalla pääsee lähes yhtä nopeasti, niin tuo reitti saa ainakin minun mielestäni kadota aivan vapaasti. Lentoyhteyksiä säilyy kyllä muualle ihan riittävästi.

Minusta on turha sysätä vastuuta tamperelaisten ja turkulaisten niskaan. Selvää on, että nämä kaupungit -- erityisesti Tampere -- olisivat hyötymässä eniten lentokenttäradasta parantuneen saavutettavuuden kautta, eli olisi irrationaalista yrittää torpata se. Sanon tämän tietoisesti tamperelaisena.

Mitä Turkuun tulee, ELSA-radan linjaus Vantaan lentoaseman kautta ei tosin ole yhtä selkeästi hyödyllinen kuin pääradan linjaus. Toki se parantaisi Turun ja Vantaan lentoaseman välisiä yhteyksiä, mutta pidentäisi vastaavasti matka-aikaa Helsingin keskustaan verrattuna toisenlaiseen linjaukseen. Riippuu subjektiivisista prioriteeteista kumpaa pitää tärkeämpänä. Siksi ymmärrän jos ELSA-selvityksessä tätä ei ole pidetty tärkeänä tai toivottavana. Mutta tästä ei tietenkään voi päätellä mitään pääradan tai Lahden oikoradan osalta: Tampere, Lahti, Seinäjoki, Jyväskylä jne. tulisivat kaikki ajallisesti lähemmäs Vantaan lentoasemaa verrattuna kehäratavaihtoehtoon. Lisäksi yksi täysin tarpeeton junanvaihto jäisi pois.




> Puhuttaessa siis pääradan linjaamisesta kentän kautta pitäisi nyt olla sen verran rehellinen, että hanke ei ole saavuttanut niin laajaa poliittista kannatusta, eikä siitä ole olemassa mitään tarkkoja kannattavuuslaskelmia.


Miten se olisi voinut saavuttaa laajaa poliittista kannatusta, kun siitä ei ole keskusteltu? Jos sanot, että on keskusteltu, niin pyydän osoittamaan missä tämä keskustelu on tapahtunut ja mitä kukin taho on lausunut.




> Kehärata on täysin johdonmukaisesti ollut YTV:n ja kuntien listojen kärjessä ja sitä on valmisteltu erittäin huolella. Vantaa pystyy kaavoittamalla ja muillakin toimenpiteillä hyötymään hankkeesta rahallisesti. Kaiken lisäksi asuntorakentamisen velvoitteet täytetään. Kyse on hankkeesta, jonka takana on laaja poliittinen yksimielisyys ja jota on tutkittu erittäin tarkasti.


Mitäköhän asioita kehäradasta on tutkittu tarkasti? Kirjoitetettu siitä on paljon, mutta minusta ei täytä tarkan tutkimisen kriteereitä jos ei ole olemassa dokumenttia, jossa kehärata ja sen ilmeisin vaihtoehto eli pääradan siirto on asetettu vastakkain, ja numeroiden valossa osoitettu, että kehärata on parempi vaihtoehto ja tulee siksi rakentaa.




> Sellainen editti vielä, että on ihan turha puhua "muista maksajista". Pk-seudulla kunnat osallistuvat erittäin merkittävillä summilla ratainfran rakentamiseen, kuten teihinkin. Muistaakseni samanlaisia prosenttiosuuksia ei ole maakunnissa paljon näkynyt. Mutta Helsingiltähän saa ottaa, eikö? Mielenkiintoinen on myös väite jostain "virallisesta totuudesta". Nyt on päädytty laajalla yksimielisyydellä tähän ratkaisuun ja se nyt ei vaan tunnu olevan kaikkien mieleen. Näinhän on aina: karavaani kulkee ja...


Vantaan prosenttiosuus kehäradan rakentamisessa on suhteettoman pieni siihen nähden, että kyseessä on täysin paikallisiin tarpeisiin (kaavoitus) suunniteltu rata, jolla ei ole valtakunnallista vaikuttavuutta (pääradan siirto taas olisi pääosin valtakunnallinen hanke, josta Vantaa pääsisi hyötymään siinä sivussa). Länsimetronkin tilanne on toinen. Hanke itsessään voi olla höyrypäinen, mutta ainakin Espoo maksaa siitä edes jotenkuten riittävän osuuden itse. Maakunnissa kunnat eivät ole toistaiseksi osallistuneet ratahankkeiden kustannuksiin, koska eihän muualla kuin Helsingissä ole lähiliikennettä. Haluttaisiin kyllä, mutta kun ei ole saatu, johtuen sekä VR:stä sekä lainsäädännöllisistä ynnä muista esteistä. Muihin infrahankkeisiin kunnat kyllä osallistuvat.

Ja ihan turha kyllä väittää, että esim. Tampereen seudulle rakennettaisiin megainfraa helsinkiläisten verovaroilla. Tällä hetkellä ymmärtääkseni käynnissä ei liene yhtään isoa valtakunnallista tiehanketta koko Pirkanmaalla, eikä ole budjettikehyksessäkään. Eli mitään ei ole luvassa, siitä huolimatta että valtion veroja maksetaan täällä siinä missä muuallakin. Läntinen ohitusmoottoritie toki valmistui jokin aika sitten, mutta tuo olikin yksittäinen iso hanke. Koskahan Helsingissä on ollut tilanne, että mitään infraa ei ole ollut rakenteilla? Onkohan ikinä?




> Ja tuo ratikkaesimerkki on ihan hauska: 43 min nilkuttamista kentälle: ei kiitos.


Kuinkas nopea tuo kehärata olikaan kentälle keskustasta? Muutaman minuutin nopeampi?

Jos haluaa nopean lentokenttäyhteyden Helsingin päärautatieasemalta ja Pasilasta lentoasemalle, niin ainoastaan pääradan lentoasemayhteys voi tarjota sen. Se olisi suora ja sellaisena nopea. Pysähdyksiä tulisi muutama tai sitten ei ollenkaan Pasilan ja lentoaseman välillä. Kehärataa kiertää ja pysähtelee, ja on hidas. Lentokenttämetro olisi suorempi, mutta metrona hidas ja pysähtelisi tiheästi, ja lisäksi huiman kallis siihen nähden, ettei sen infraa voisi käyttää mihinkään muuhun tarpeeseen. Raitiotie ei olisi erityisen nopea yhteys sekään, mutta toisaalta hintalappu olisi kohtuullisen vaatimaton ja se olisi yhdistettävissä olemassa olevaan raitiotieinfraan eli ei ihan huono ajatus sekään, vaikkei korvaisikaan päärata-vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## teme

> Kehärata on täysin johdonmukaisesti ollut YTV:n ja kuntien listojen kärjessä ja sitä on valmisteltu erittäin huolella. Vantaa pystyy kaavoittamalla ja muillakin toimenpiteillä hyötymään hankkeesta rahallisesti...
> 
> Ja tuo ratikkaesimerkki on ihan hauska: 43 min nilkuttamista kentälle: ei kiitos.


Junalla menee keskustasta reilu puoli tuntia. Tuo kymmenen minuutin ero taas häviää helposti siihen että pitää ensin päästä asemalle, esimerkiksi ratikalla. Matkatavaroiden kanssa.

Se että tuo junayhteys on niin hidas johtuu tietenkin linjauksesta, kun käydään kieppaamassa Tikkurilan kautta ja sieltä edelleen pohjoiseen niin reitti on suora kuin lenkkimakkara. Ja se linjaus on ihan Vantaan kunnallispolitiikkaa. En tiedä muista kriitikoista, mutta minä olen vikissyt nimenomaan tästä, tehdään turhan pitkä eli kallis ja hidas rata jotta sellaiset maailman navat kuin Myyrmäki (14 558 asukasta) ja Tikkurila (4 727) saadaan yhdistettyä toisiinsa. Jonka Vantaa maksattaa valtiolla valtakunnallisena hankkeena.

Ymmärrän ja sympatiseeraan keskeisten kohteiden välisiä nopeita raskasraideyhteyksiä. Mutta kun nämä raskasraiteet kiertelee pitkin metsiä ja maitolaitureita, pysähtelevät jatkuvasti, ja tämän takia ovat sekä kaikkea muuta kuin nopeita että tulevat kalliiksi. Tiheästi pysähtyvään raideliikenteeseen ratikka on hyvä ja kustannustehokas ratkaisu, nopeilla junilla (malliin Z) on myös paikkansa isojen keskusten välisinä yhteyksinä, meitin metro ja jossain määrin lähijunatkin on kompromisseja jotka ei oikein palvele kumpaakaan tarkoitusta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En tiedä muista kriitikoista, mutta minä olen vikissyt nimenomaan tästä, tehdään turhan pitkä eli kallis ja hidas rata jotta sellaiset maailman navat kuin Myyrmäki (14 558 asukasta) ja Tikkurila (4 727) saadaan yhdistettyä toisiinsa. Jonka Vantaa maksattaa valtiolla valtakunnallisena hankkeena.


Samaa mieltä tästä: juuri tämä siinä nyppii. Eikä edes niin paljon se, että pitää tukea tätä valtion varoista -- kyllähän monia muitakin höyrypäisiä hankkeita tuetaan pitkin valtakuntaa -- vaan erityisesti se, että kun kehärata on rakennettu ja nähdään ettei se oikeasti olekaan toimiva lentoasemayhteys sen paremmin Helsingistä kuin pohjoisestakaan päin, niin sitten pöydälle nousee taas tämä suora lentoaseman kaukojunarata, mutta siinä vaiheessa rahoitusta saakin odottaa maailman tappiin kun rahat on hassattu tällaiseen kiertelevään yhteyteen eikä sitä riitä enää toisen lentoaseman raideyhteyden rakentamiseen.

Puhumattakaan sitten vielä kolmannesta suunnitellusta yhteydestä eli lentoasemametrosta, josta Helsingin metrovaikuttajat haaveksivat.

Olisi järkevämpää tehdä yksi mahdollisimman monia eri tarpeita ajatellen kunnollinen raideyhteys lentoasemalle kuin kolme päällekäistä eri tarpeisiin.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Minulle tämä lentoasemaratikka on aikamoinen mysteeri. Koska siihen siis ei tarvitse ollenkaan siirtymäaikaa kuten junaan, niin se menee siis jokaisen oven edestä. Eli se menee suoraan lentoasemalle Munkkiniemestä, Maunulasta, Katajanokalta, Haagasta ja kaiken lisäksi Leppävaarastakin? Eli olinpa missäpäin tahansa, niin minun ei tarvitse siirtyä siihen ratikkaan, mutta jos menen junalla, lasketaan matka-aikaan se väh. 10min siirtymä vaikkapa Kampista tai Punavuoresta? Ja kun matkatavarat mainitsit, niin onko peräti niin, että kun menen ratikalla lentoasemalle, matkatavaroista ei ole mitään vastusta?

Sitten linjauksesta:
Kohta, jossa rata erkanee pääradasta on käytännössä ensimmäinen, jossa voidaan mennä maan päällä. Jos mentäisiin vaikkapa Puistolasta, Tapanilasta tai Tikkurilasta, pitäisi a) kaivaa tunneli tai b)purkaa taloja. 

Toisekseen, rata ei kierrä "pitkin metsiä ja maitolaitureita", vaan se tukee sitä kehitystä, josta on saavutettu laaja poliittinen yksimielisyys. Marja-Vantaa, Kivistö ja Leinelä ovat isoja alueita, jotka tarvitsevat sujuvat junayhteyden Helsinkiin. Samoin Aviapoliksen alue tarvitsee sujuvan yhteyden Helsinkiin. On aivan roskaa puhua jostakin "Vantaan kunnallispolitiikasta", kun samalla puhutaan metropolipolitiikasta ja valitetaan asuntopulaa ja korostetaan pk-seudun merkitystä asuntopolitiikan kannalta. Kaavoittamalla uusia alueita raiteiden varrelle tehdään juuri oikeanlaista ja kestävän kehityksen politiikkaa. Kaikenlaiset puutarhakaupunkihimmelit ovat ehkä naurettavinta kepu-soopaa, jota olen kuullut. Jostain syystä arvon keskustelijat eivät suostu tarkastelemaan valitun vaihtoehdon kokonaisvaikutuksia, vaan pohtivat fiksautuneesti keskusta-lentoasema-väliä, kun pitäisi nähdä, miten rata helpottaa kasvavan lentoasema-alueen sekä asuinalueiden liikkumista samalla tukien niitä asuntopoliittisia tavoitteita, joista on sovittu. Myös mainitsemasi aluekeskukset ovat tärkeitä liikenteellisiä solmuja ja kehärata palvelee toki valtavaa määrää muitakin asemia.

Kaikenlaiset salaliittoteoriat ovat tietysti jännittäviä, mutta kun kehärata on saanut selkeästi yli ykkösen H/K-luvun, läpäissyt lähes yksimielisesti kaikki instanssit ja sitä vastustaa pieni räyhäporukka, niin kritiikki tuntuu absurdilta.
Ei Vantaa maksata mitään tässä. Kyse on siitä, että Vantaa maksaa yli kolmanneksen investoinnista, josta valtion kuuluisi maksaa 100%, kuten muuallakin maassa. Yritin jo aiemmin (ilmeisen huonolla menestyksellä) selostaa, että olisi mieletöntä jäädä odottelemaan moneen muuhun ratkaisuun (uusi suurterminaali vai ei, itärata vai ei...) liittyvää pääradan siirtoa. Joillekin on ilmeisen vaikeaa hyväksyä, että lentoasemalle pääsee junalla Helsingin keskustasta sekä useista aluekeskuksista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Junalla menee keskustasta reilu puoli tuntia. Tuo kymmenen minuutin ero taas häviää helposti siihen että pitää ensin päästä asemalle, esimerkiksi ratikalla. Matkatavaroiden kanssa.


Kun ja jos Pisara saadaan aikaiseksi, niin se yhdistettynä Kehäradan kanssa tuo junan juuri sinne jonne matkustajat haluavat. 




> Se että tuo junayhteys on niin hidas johtuu tietenkin linjauksesta, kun käydään kieppaamassa Tikkurilan kautta ja sieltä edelleen pohjoiseen niin reitti on suora kuin lenkkimakkara. Ja se linjaus on ihan Vantaan kunnallispolitiikkaa. En tiedä muista kriitikoista, mutta minä olen vikissyt nimenomaan tästä, tehdään turhan pitkä eli kallis ja hidas rata jotta sellaiset maailman navat kuin Myyrmäki (14 558 asukasta) ja Tikkurila (4 727) saadaan yhdistettyä toisiinsa. Jonka Vantaa maksattaa valtiolla valtakunnallisena hankkeena.


Mistä nuo asukasluvut ovat oikein peräisin? Vantaalla asuu pääradan varrella eli Tiksi, Sandis, Koivkylä, Korso,  50000-60000 asukasta ja Martinlaakson radan varrella saman verran jos tuleva Marja-Vantaa lasketan mukaan. Ja työpaikkaluvut sekä nykyisissä keskuksissa että lentokentän/Aviaoliksen alueella tulevat vielä näiden lisäksi? 




> Ymmärrän ja sympatiseeraan keskeisten kohteiden välisiä nopeita raskasraideyhteyksiä. Mutta kun nämä raskasraiteet kiertelee pitkin metsiä ja maitolaitureita, pysähtelevät jatkuvasti, ja tämän takia ovat sekä kaikkea muuta kuin nopeita että tulevat kalliiksi. Tiheästi pysähtyvään raideliikenteeseen ratikka on hyvä ja kustannustehokas ratkaisu, nopeilla junilla (malliin Z) on myös paikkansa isojen keskusten välisinä yhteyksinä, meitin metro ja jossain määrin lähijunatkin on kompromisseja jotka ei oikein palvele kumpaakaan tarkoitusta.


Olen asunut lähiöissä joita palvelee pelkkä bussiliikenne ja sellaisisa joita palvelee juna. En allekirjoita oikein tuota väitettäsi. Junat eivät kiertele pitkin metsiä ja maitolaitureita. Bussit  kiertelevät. Ratikkalähiöissä asumisesta ei ole kokemuksia koska sellaisia ei Suomessa oikein ole. Olen toki käyttänyt ratikoita säännöllisesti matkoilla Munkkiniemi-keskusta ja Haaga (Pikku-Huopalahti)-keskusta ja ratikoiden eduksi busseihin verrattuna olen laskenut vain matkustusmukavuuden ja vuorovälin säännöllisyyden, nopeiksi niitä ei voi kehua.  Raide-jokerille kohdistuu paljon odotuksia, mutta ei sekään tule niiden suunnitelmien mukaan mitä nyt on esitetty, olemaan busseja nopeampi, joten miten Kehäradan korvaava mahdollinen pikaraitiotie voisi olla merkittävästi busseja nopeampi sekään? 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Mutta Helsingiltähän saa ottaa, eikö?


Mikähän mahtaa olla helsingin rahoitusosuus kehäradasta?




> Toisekseen, rata ei kierrä "pitkin metsiä ja maitolaitureita", vaan se tukee sitä kehitystä, josta on saavutettu laaja poliittinen yksimielisyys. Marja-Vantaa, Kivistö ja Leinelä ovat isoja alueita, jotka tarvitsevat sujuvat junayhteyden Helsinkiin. Samoin Aviapoliksen alue tarvitsee sujuvan yhteyden Helsinkiin. On aivan roskaa puhua jostakin "Vantaan kunnallispolitiikasta", kun samalla puhutaan metropolipolitiikasta ja valitetaan asuntopulaa ja korostetaan pk-seudun merkitystä asuntopolitiikan kannalta. Kaavoittamalla uusia alueita raiteiden varrelle tehdään juuri oikeanlaista ja kestävän kehityksen politiikkaa. Kaikenlaiset puutarhakaupunkihimmelit ovat ehkä naurettavinta kepu-soopaa, jota olen kuullut. Jostain syystä arvon keskustelijat eivät suostu tarkastelemaan valitun vaihtoehdon kokonaisvaikutuksia, vaan pohtivat fiksautuneesti keskusta-lentoasema-väliä, kun pitäisi nähdä, miten rata helpottaa kasvavan lentoasema-alueen sekä asuinalueiden liikkumista samalla tukien niitä asuntopoliittisia tavoitteita, joista on sovittu. Myös mainitsemasi aluekeskukset ovat tärkeitä liikenteellisiä solmuja ja kehärata palvelee toki valtavaa määrää muitakin asemia.
> 
> Ei Vantaa maksata mitään tässä. Kyse on siitä, että Vantaa maksaa yli kolmanneksen investoinnista, josta valtion kuuluisi maksaa 100%, kuten muuallakin maassa.


Edellä esittämäsi näkökulmat tukevat juurikin sitä, että rahoitus kehäradalle olisi pitänyt haalia kunnalta/seudulta, eikä kupata valtaosaa valtiolta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kaikenlaiset salaliittoteoriat ovat tietysti jännittäviä, mutta kun kehärata on saanut selkeästi yli ykkösen H/K-luvun, läpäissyt lähes yksimielisesti kaikki instanssit ja sitä vastustaa pieni räyhäporukka, niin kritiikki tuntuu absurdilta.


Pysytäänpäs nyt asialinjalla. Missä se räyhäporukka on?

Sen sijaan että käyttelet leimakirvestä fakta-argumenttien puuttuessa, voisit vaikka vastata onko olemassa selvitys, jossa asetetaan vastakkain kehärata ja pääradan lentoasemayhteys ja todetaan että kehärata on parempi? Jos ei ole, niin ei ole kunnolla selvitetty.

Yksittäinen H/K-luku ei kerro mitään, varsinkin kun esitetyt hyödyt ovat osittain puhtaasti laskennallisia. Mikä olisi lentoaseman kaukoliikenneradan H/K-luku? Muistini mukaan pelkästään Pietarin-ratahankkeen yhteydessä se taisi olla jotain 0,6 jos en väärin muista. Siitä oli sitäpaitsi jätetty pois mm. pääradan suuntaan kohdistuvat hyödyt, ja taisivatpa puuttua myös Helsinkiin kohdistuvat hyödyt. Lienee ilmeistä, että kun kaikki hyödyt kartoitetaan myös tässä päästään yli yhteen, todennäköisesti korkeammallekin kuin kehäradalla. Ainoa mutta on, että kunnollista vertailukelpoista H/K-lukua ei ole edes laskettu. Jos olisi, niin sitten tästä voisi keskustella edes jotenkin faktapohjalta.

Sitäpaitsi jopa kehäradan virallisesti ennustetut matkustajamäärät ovat aika vaatimattomia suhteessa investoinnin suuruuteen.




> Ei Vantaa maksata mitään tässä. Kyse on siitä, että Vantaa maksaa yli kolmanneksen investoinnista, josta valtion kuuluisi maksaa 100%, kuten muuallakin maassa. Yritin jo aiemmin (ilmeisen huonolla menestyksellä) selostaa, että olisi mieletöntä jäädä odottelemaan moneen muuhun ratkaisuun (uusi suurterminaali vai ei, itärata vai ei...) liittyvää pääradan siirtoa.


Millä perusteella valtion pitäisi maksaa 100 % kehäradasta, kun sillä ei kerran ole valtakunnallista vaikuttavuutta?

Pääradan siirto ei vaadi rakettitiedettä. Suurterminaali on haihattelua ja haaveilua, ja jos sellainen tehdään niin ei nykyinen terminaali mihinkään katoa. Sen verran paljon siihen on investoitu. Liikennetarvetta tulee siis aina olemaan paikkaan jossa seisovat nykyisin terminaalit 1 ja 2, ja jossa jo 1950-luvulta alkaen seisoi lentoaseman ensimmäinen parakkiterminaali. Jos uusi terminaali tehdään, täytyy terminaalien välistä liikennettä miettiä muutenkin ja kenties rakentaa välille peoplemover-tyyppinen ratkaisu.

Myöskään spekulatiiviseen itärataan on turha hirttäytyä. Ne hyödyt pääradan ja oikoradan suuntaan jotka syntyvät pääradan viemisestä lentoaseman kautta eivät katoa mihinkään vaikka uusi itärata linjattaisiin erkanemaan jo lentoaseman eteläpuolelta. Jos itärata halutaan lentoasemalle, niin sitten tietysti sellainen etelämpää erkaneva linjaus olisi typerä, mutta tämä ei vaikuta millään lailla siihen, miten päärata linjattaisiin Pasilan ja lentoaseman välillä. Tai jos sanot että vaikuttaa, niin ole hyvä ja avaa logiikkasi vähän ja kerro miten.

Samahan pätee ELSA-rataan. Voi olla että se kannattaa viedä lentoaseman kautta tai sitten ei. Mutta itse lentoasemalle rakennettavaan rataan tämä spekulointi ei juuri vaikuta, koska se olisi tasan sama riippumatta siitä tuleeko ELSA lentoasemalle vai ei.




> Joillekin on ilmeisen vaikeaa hyväksyä, että lentoasemalle pääsee junalla Helsingin keskustasta sekä useista aluekeskuksista.


Joillekin on ilmeisen vaikea hyväksyä, että lentoasemalle tulisi päästä junalla sekä Helsingin keskustasta että useista maakuntakeskuksista vaihtamatta tai kiertelemättä pitkin Vantaan lähiöitä (joita ei nyt edes niin montaa mahdu kehäradan varteen kun suuri osa radasta kulkee joko asumiskelvottomalla lentomelualueella tai tunnelissa lentokenttäalueella -- asemiahan on kaavailtu peräti vähän näinkin pitkän uuden ja kalliin rataosan varteen).

----------


## teme

Pitänee avata logiikkaa. Muutamia lukuja taustaksi:
- Suora ratayhteys Pasila - Lentokenttä ilman väliasemia, n. 13 km, noin 5 minuuttia 
vs. Pasila - Käpylä - Oulunkylä - Pitäjänmäki - Malmi - Puistola - Tikkurila- Hiekkaharju, 20+ km, noin 25 minuuttia.
- Ruoholahti - Tapiola metro ilman väliasemia, noin 7km, alle 5 minuuttia
vs. Ruoholahti - Lauttasaari - Koivusaari - Keilaniemi - Otaniemi - Tapiola, noin 11km, noin 12 minuuttia ja vähintään tuplakustannukset.

Jos nyt on menossa vaikka Kallion alueelta, Espoon suunnasta, Itä-Helsingistä, jne. lentokentälle niin joka tapauksessa tulee vaihto Pasilassa. Jokaisella näistä aluieista on saman verran tai enemmän asukkaita / työpaikkoja kuin Pääradan lähiöissä välillä Pasila - Hiekkaharju. Pelkän vaihdon vaikutus aikana on jotain 5 minuuttia. 5 + 5 minuuttia on kirkkaasti nopeampi kuin mikään vaihdoton yhteys, esim. ratikka tai bussi, 5 + 25 harvemmin on.

Nopeus ja palvelutaso ovat ristiriittaisia tavoitteita. Jos halutaan nopea (niin kuin selvästi nopeampi kuin henkilöauto) ratayhteys niin sitten karsitaan pysähdyksiä, esimerkiksi metron ajoajasta kaiken maailman siilitiet on yli puolet. Tuollaisen nopean radan voi myös huomattavasti pienemmin kustannuksin rakentaa ylipäänsä ja erityisesti laittaa tunneliin, koska maanalaiset asemat ovat erittäin kalliita (30 - 50 Me kpl). Tällaiseen rataan on myös järkevää syöttää liityntäliikennettä, linjannopeus on niin suuri että se korvaa liitynnän viemän ajan ja vaivan.

Toisaalta jos halutaan palveleva yhteys, niin kuin pysäkki kävelyetäisyydellä, ja mahdollset vaihdotkin ilman siirtymiä, jne. niin muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin pintaliikenne ei oikein ole, eli bussi ja ratikka. Nämä voivat toimia sekä liityntäliikenteenä että suorina yhteyksinä.

Nämä eivät ole toisiaan poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:00 ----------

Lisätään nyt vielä tunteiden viilentämiseksi, että jos kysytään että rakennetaanko Kehärata vai ei yhtään mitään rataa, niin vastaan että rakennetaan. Kuten Hyvärinen sanoo, turhempaankin on pistetty rahaa. Tämä ei muuta sitä tosiasiaa että parempiakin ratavaihtoehtoja olisi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:03 ----------




> Millä perusteella valtion pitäisi maksaa 100 % kehäradasta, kun sillä ei kerran ole valtakunnallista vaikuttavuutta?


Valtion osuus on n. 70%.

Kikka menee näin (spekuloin vähän, myönnän):

Jos Vantaa rakentaisi Marja-Radan valtion osuus voisi olla 30%. Tikkurila - Lentoasemaa voi vielä jotenkin vakavalla naamalla selitää valtakunnalliseksi hankkeeksi, eli valtion osuus 70%. Mutta kun väliin pannaan tunneli, joka on se kallein osuus koko Kehäradassa, niin valtion osuus on 70%.

Tätä taustaa vasten ei tarvitse ihmetellä minkä takia paikallisjuna Histaan ei tunnu kiinnostavan Espoossa ketään, mutta ELSA-rata on aivan välttämätön.

Ottamatta siis sen kummemmin kantaa siihen onko ELSA rata hyvä hanke vai ei noin yleensä.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Näistä rahoituskuvioista sen verran, että niin kauan kun pk-seudulla kaupungit maksavat isoista hankkeista 30-70% ja samaan aikaan kun maakunnissa ainoa tälläinen hanke on Tampereen rantaväylä, ei kannata rahapuolesta valittaa mitään.

Kehärata on ollut jo vuosikausia pk-seudun hankelistan kärjessä ja on aivan perusteltu valtion maksettavaksi kuin mikä tahansa tiehanke maakunnissa. Itse asiassa perustellumpi: kehäradan avulla pystytään toteuttamaan niitä tavoitteita, jotka kaupungit ja valtio ovat asettaneet. Eräs näistä on asuntotuotanto sekä kansainvälisen mallin mukaisen yhteyden luominen lentoasemalle samalla hyödyntäen rataa pk-seudun kehittämiseen. Kyseessä on maan suurin lentoasema ja sen takia hanke on ihan yhtä perustellusti kansallinen kuin jokin maakunnan hanke. Ei sen vähempää tai enempää. Eli siis Tampereen kehätiellä on valtakunnallista vaikuttavuutta, mutta maan suurimman lentoaseman liikenneyhteyksillä ei ole. Selvä. 

Kuten jo totesin, kaukoliikenneyhteys on ollut tapetilla vuosia, mutta se ei ole edennyt jo kertomistani syistä, varmaan muutakin on taustalla. Joten kun siitä ei ole olemassa lukuja, on siitä aika vaikea lausua mitään. Se, että se sinun mielestäni on tärkeä tai selvittämisen arvoinen ei tarkoita, että kaikki muut tai ne jotka tekevät päätöksiä ovat asiasta samaa mieltä.

HePi-selvityksen yhteydessä lentoasemavaihtoehtoa pidettiin yhtenä mahdollisuutena ja en osaa arvostella sen selvityksen sisältöä. Jos kuitenkin käy niin, että Itärata ja Elsa eivät mene lentoaseman kautta, on vähintäänkin pohtimisen arvoista, kannattaako pelkästään Savon ja Pohjanmaan rataa vetää kentän kautta. Minun logiikkani on se, että kuten itsekin sanot, on typerää vetää itärata muualta kuin kentältä ja sitten vielä vetää päärata kentän kautta. Jos minulta kysytään, niin itäradan linjaus pitää ensin lyödä pk-seudun alueella lukkoon, jotta se mahdollinen hyöty maksimoituu. Ei ole todellakaan sama asia Turun suunnan vaihtoyhteyksien, matka-ajan ja kokonaishyödyn kannalta, vaihdetaanko junaa Pasilassa vai lentoasemalla.

On sinänsä hassua, että täällä tivataan foorumille tyypilliseen tapaan "fakta-argumentteja", mutta jostain syystä mitään tarkkoja lukuja on harvalla antaa. Lentoaseman kehittämissuunnitelmatkin ovat vaan haihattelua. Kevyesti se leimakirves näyttää heiluvan. Omatkin arviosi lentoaseman kautta vietävästä pääradasta ovat tuon tekstin perusteella arvelua, eivät mitään faktaa.

Kuten itsekin tiedät, kehärata ei ole ns. Gatwick-express-yhteys. Se palvelee erilaisia tarkoituksia, joista vain yksi on laadukkaampi ja nopeampi yhteys lentoasemalle. Sain taas kokea bussimatkustamisen riemua, kun viime viikon perjantaina klo 22.45 lähtenyt 615N oli täynnä turisteja ja myöhässä. Oli mukava kiertää Kartanonkosken kautta, matka-ajaksi tuli yölläkin vaatimattomat 50min, oli keskustassa 23.35. Millainenkohan härdelli syntyy, kun 620N ajaa Kartanonkosken kautta ja muuttuun takaisin Helsingin sisäisiä yhteyksiä tarjoavaksi ensi vuonna. Matkaan menee varmaan tuulilasilastissa 90min.

----------


## Max

> sellaiset maailman navat kuin Myyrmäki (14 558 asukasta) ja Tikkurila (4 727).


Tikkurilan osalta tuo luku sisältänee Tikkurilan kaupunginosan, joka rajoittuu muutamaan hehtaariin aseman länsipuolella. Tikkurilan yhtenäisellä suuralueella asukasluku on hiukan vaille 37 000.

Samalla logiikalla voidaan sanoa, että Helsingissä metro yhdistää sellaiset maailman navat kuin Ruoholahti (3204 asukasta) ja Itäkeskus (4833 asukasta). Tai että Helsingin raitiotieverkoston solmukohta on Kluuvissa (391 asukasta). Jokainen käsittänee että niin näiden kuin Tikkurilankin merkitys liikennepaikkana on jotain ihan muuta kuin tuo välittömien naapuriasukkaiden lukumäärä antaa ymmärtää.

Tämä nyt ihan riippumatta Kehäratahankkeen perusteluista sinänsä.

----------


## teme

> Tikkurilan osalta tuo luku sisältänee Tikkurilan kaupunginosan, joka rajoittuu muutamaan hehtaariin aseman länsipuolella. Tikkurilan yhtenäisellä suuralueella asukasluku on hiukan vaille 37 000.
> 
> Samalla logiikalla voidaan sanoa, että Helsingissä metro yhdistää sellaiset maailman navat kuin Ruoholahti (3204 asukasta) ja Itäkeskus (4833 asukasta). Tai että Helsingin raitiotieverkoston solmukohta on Kluuvissa (391 asukasta). Jokainen käsittänee että niin näiden kuin Tikkurilankin merkitys liikennepaikkana on jotain ihan muuta kuin tuo välittömien naapuriasukkaiden lukumäärä antaa ymmärtää.


"Tikkurilan suuraluen" rajalta on reipas kävelymatka lentokentälle, joten mihin sitä junaa tarvitaan :-) 
Vastaavan kokoinen pläntti Kluuvi keskipisteenä sisältäisi ydinkeskustan, Kaivopuiston, Katajanoka, Kallion, Etu-Töölön ja muuten tuon Ruoholahdenkin. Eli tuo ei ole liikenteellisesti mielekäs tarkastelualue.

Tikkurilan aseman vaikutuspiiri on suurin piirtein Tikkurila ja Jokiniemi.
Tikkurilassa on asukkaita 4 893 ja työpaikkoja 6 394 (2002),
Jokiniemessä 4 692  / 2 137 (2002).
Yhteensä 9 685 / 8 531

Vertailun vuoksi (työpaikkaluvut 2006):
Taka-Töölö 14 380 / 9 835 
Lauttasaari 19 706 / 8 689 
Pitäjänmäen teollisuusalue 2 522 / 21 572 

Ylä-Malmi 6 615  / 3 919 
Ala-Malmi 4 901 / 4 505 
Yhteensä 11 516 / 8 424

Lähde www.aluesarjat.fi

Eli Tikkurila on suurin piirtein Malmiin verrattava paikalliskeskus. Miltä kuulostaisi vastaavasti puolen miljardin lähijunarata Pitäjänmäki - Malmi? Voi se käydä lentokentällä että saadan siitä vastaavasti valtakunnallisesti kriittinen yhteys, vaikka se vähän mutkaa tekeekin.

----------


## kouvo

> Kyseessä on maan suurin lentoasema ja sen takia hanke on ihan yhtä perustellusti kansallinen kuin jokin maakunnan hanke.


Ja tämän takia piti sitten valita ainoastaan paikallista tarvetta palveleva ratkaisu, vaikka tarjolla olisi ollut myös kansallisesti huomattavasti mielekkäämpi vaihtoehto?




> Jos kuitenkin käy niin, että Itärata ja Elsa eivät mene lentoaseman kautta, on vähintäänkin pohtimisen arvoista, kannattaako pelkästään Savon ja Pohjanmaan rataa vetää kentän kautta.


Yksistään pääradan suuntainen liikenne tuottaa yli puolet koko valtakunnan kaukojunamatkustajista.




> Kuten itsekin tiedät, kehärata ei ole ns. Gatwick-express-yhteys. Se palvelee erilaisia tarkoituksia, joista vain yksi on laadukkaampi ja nopeampi yhteys lentoasemalle.


Juurikin näin. Ja koska suurin osa palveltavista tarkoituksista on paikallisia, on rahoituskuvio vähintäänkin erikoinen.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Ja tämän takia piti sitten valita ainoastaan paikallista tarvetta palveleva ratkaisu, vaikka tarjolla olisi ollut myös kansallisesti huomattavasti mielekkäämpi vaihtoehto?
> 
> 
> Yksistään pääradan suuntainen liikenne tuottaa yli puolet koko valtakunnan kaukojunamatkustajista.
> 
> 
> 
> Juurikin näin. Ja koska suurin osa palveltavista tarkoituksista on paikallisia, on rahoituskuvio vähintäänkin erikoinen.


Miten ihmeessä teillä on niin tarkkoja tietoja pääradan uudesta linjauksesta, vaikka mitään selvitystä asiasta ei ole? Mistä se mielekkyys tulee, kun kerran selvitystä asiasta ei ole? Rahoituskuviossa ei ole mitään muuta erikoista, kun että valtio maksaa radasta huomattavasti vähemmän kuin radoista, jotka tehdään maakunnissa. Miksi valtio ei saisi tukea Helsingin seudun kehitystä, jos kerran harrastetaan aluepolitiikkaakin?

EDIT: Teme: onko järkevää rinnastaa lentoaseman yhteydet pitäjänmäen ja malmin yhteyksiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Näistä rahoituskuvioista sen verran, että niin kauan kun pk-seudulla kaupungit maksavat isoista hankkeista 30-70% ja samaan aikaan kun maakunnissa ainoa tälläinen hanke on Tampereen rantaväylä, ei kannata rahapuolesta valittaa mitään.


Rantaväylää voi arvostella täsmälleen samoilla kriteereillä kuin arvostelen kehärataa: ei liikenteellisiä tarpeita vaan kiinteistökehitystä.




> Itse asiassa perustellumpi: kehäradan avulla pystytään toteuttamaan niitä tavoitteita, jotka kaupungit ja valtio ovat asettaneet. Eräs näistä on asuntotuotanto sekä kansainvälisen mallin mukaisen yhteyden luominen lentoasemalle samalla hyödyntäen rataa pk-seudun kehittämiseen.


Tampereella suunnitellaan asuntoja Vuorekseen. Tulisiko siis valtion maksaa 100 % Vuoreksen joukkoliikenteen kustannuksista, kun kerran asuntoja valtakuntaan halutaan? Tällaista kukaan ei ole Tampereella vielä keksinyt vaatia. Käsittääkseni ajatus on pikemminkin, että jos suurten kaupunkien joukkoliikenneinfraa (käytännössä ratoja kuten metroja, puhtaita lähiliikenneratoja tai raitioteitä) halutaan tukea valtion varoista, niin sellainen 1/3 on järkevä osuus, mitä sopii odottaa niin Helsingissä, Espoossa, Vantaalla, Tampereella kuin muuallakin.




> Kyseessä on maan suurin lentoasema ja sen takia hanke on ihan yhtä perustellusti kansallinen kuin jokin maakunnan hanke. Ei sen vähempää tai enempää. Eli siis Tampereen kehätiellä on valtakunnallista vaikuttavuutta, mutta maan suurimman lentoaseman liikenneyhteyksillä ei ole.


Melkoinen ajatuskuperkeikka väittää, että koska Helsinki-Vantaa on maan suurin lentokenttä, sinne täytyy rakentaa yhdenlainen junayhteys eikä toisenlainen junayhteys. Varsinkin kun se mitä suunnitellaan palvelee itse lentoaseman toimintaa heikommin kuin se mitä esitän vaihtoehdoksi. Missä logiikka?

Kehäradan valtakunnallinen vaikuttavuus on täysin kiistatta vähäisempi kuin olisi suoralla lentokentän kaukoliikenneradalla. Perusteena tähän on se, että vaihdollinen yhteys on hitaampi, hankalampi ja vähemmän houkuttava kuin suora yhteys, jolloin matkustajamäärät maakunnista lentokentälle jäävät vähäisemmiksi kehäradalla kuin jäisivät suoralla kaukoliikenneradalla. Lisäksi suora kaukoliikennerata mahdollistaisi syöttölentojen karsimisen lyhyillä matkoilla, kun kehärata ei tätä mahdollista (matka-aika on juuri kriittisesti pidempi ja matka hankalampi).

Tampereen kehätie liittyy tähän vain löyhästi. Sillä on valtakunnallista merkitystä, koska sen kautta ajetaan nimenomaan Tampereen ohi Pohjanmaan suuntaan. Paikallistakin merkitystä toki on, sillä se toimii monelle ihmiselle Tampereen naapurikunnissa väylänä töihin tai asioille.




> On sinänsä hassua, että täällä tivataan foorumille tyypilliseen tapaan "fakta-argumentteja", mutta jostain syystä mitään tarkkoja lukuja on harvalla antaa. Lentoaseman kehittämissuunnitelmatkin ovat vaan haihattelua. Kevyesti se leimakirves näyttää heiluvan. Omatkin arviosi lentoaseman kautta vietävästä pääradasta ovat tuon tekstin perusteella arvelua, eivät mitään faktaa.


Onko lentoaseman kehittämissuunnitelmista dokumentteja olemassa? Onko hankesuunnitelmia? En ole ainakaan nähnyt. Lisäksi matkustajamäärien kehitys ja lentoliikenteen tulevaisuudennäkymät eivät tue sitä, että suurterminaalin verran lisäkapasiteettia tarvittasiin näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa, jos koskaan. Siispä suunnitelmat ovat toistaiseksi vain haihattelua, jonkun yksityisajattelua ja megalomaanisia haaveita. Pelkkä kaavavaraus ei vielä tee kesää. Jos haaveet lähtevät joskus konkretisoitumaan, niin sitten tilanne muuttuu. Toistaiseksi tästä vaan ei ole merkkejä näkyvissä.

En ole väittänyt, että minulla on lentoaseman kaukoliikenneradasta kunnon faktoja olemassa. Eihän niitä ole vielä kenelläkään, kun asioita ei ole selvitetty. Näkemyksiä ja yksittäisiä tiedonmurusia kyllä on, ja niitä olen esittänyt. Sen valossa mitä ratarakentamisesta, lentoasemien junayhteyksistä maailmalla, Suomen lentoliikenteen matkustajamääristä, matka-ajoista yms. muista tekijöistä yleensä tiedetään, on kohtuullisen suurella todennäköisyydellä pääteltävissä, että kaukoliikenneyhteys lentoasemalle olisi paitsi taloudellisesti realistinen myös kohtuullisen järkevä hanke. Alustavat tiedonmuruset ja rapoteissa olleet arviot tukevat tätä näkemystä, esim. tuo Pietarin-radan selvitys omalta osaltaan.

Sen sijaan sinä olet väittänyt, että jo nyt rakenteilla oleva kehärata on hyvin selvitetty hanke. Jos näin on, niin siitä pitäisi olla selvitettyjä faktoja olemassa, myös suhteessa järjellisellä mielikuvituksella kuviteltavissa oleviin vaihtoehtoisiin hankkeisiin. Ei liene kohtuutonta toivoa, että tässä tapauksessa löisit ne faktat pöytään, joihin viittaat. Tai jos niitä ei ole, niin myöntäisit sen.

----------


## Max

> Tikkurilan aseman vaikutuspiiri on suurin piirtein Tikkurila ja Jokiniemi.
> Tikkurilassa on asukkaita 4 893 ja työpaikkoja 6 394 (2002),
> Jokiniemessä 4 692  / 2 137 (2002).
> Yhteensä 9 685 / 8 531


Ihan totuuden nimessä Tikkurilan aseman vaikutuspiiriin kuuluvat kyllä myös vähintään Kuninkaala ja Viertola, jotka molemmat alkavat muutama sata metriä asemalta. Simonkylästä myös pääasiallinen julkinen kulkumuoto mihin tahansa on tulla bussilla Tikkurilaan ja jatkaa sieltä. Mutta ei tämä tosiaan tarkoita, että Kehärata olisi joku välttämättömyys.

Omasta näkökulmastani Kehärata muuttaa matkustuskäyttäytymistä siten, että jatkossa varmaan kävelen Leinelään (1 km) ja ajelen sieltä junalla kentälle. Nyt julkinen liikenne on käytännössä poissuljettu vaihtoehto, kun 6 km matkaan tuhraantuu äärimmäisen epätahdistettuine vaihtoineen 40 minuuttia. Pyörällä menee alle 20 min.

----------


## teme

> Rahoituskuviossa ei ole mitään muuta erikoista, kun että valtio maksaa radasta huomattavasti vähemmän kuin radoista, jotka tehdään maakunnissa. Miksi valtio ei saisi tukea Helsingin seudun kehitystä, jos kerran harrastetaan aluepolitiikkaakin?


Vertailuista maakuntiin suurin piirtein samaa mieltä, mutta on se nyt jotenkin mielivaltaista että valtion osuus on:
- Kehäradasta 70%
- Länsimetrosta 30%
- Vuosaaren metrosta (muistaako joku?) jotain 10%
- Raide-Jokerista ehkä 30% (täysin auki)
- Laajasalon ratikasta 0%

Kaikki on yli sadan miljoonan paikallisliikenteen raidehankkeita. Henkilökohtaisesti minulle edelleenkin kävisi että valtion osuus olisi pyöreä 0% ympäri maan aivan muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta, joku Tallinnan tunneli tulee mieleen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:17 ----------




> EDIT: Teme: onko järkevää rinnastaa lentoaseman yhteydet pitäjänmäen ja malmin yhteyksiin.


Mun koko pointti on se että Myyrmäki - Tikkurila ei ole mitenkään kovin tärkeä väli, ja olen täysin samaa mieltä että lentoasemayhteys on ihan eri asia. Muuten, koomisin peruste mitä olen kuullut tälle Itä- ja Länsi-Vantaan yhteystarpeella on se että sairaala on Peijaksessa ja virastot Tikkurilasa. Tyhmempi voisi kuvitella että helpompaa ja halvempaa olisi avata virastoille sivutoimipiste Myyrmäkeen ja hoidottaa Länsi-Vantaalaiset vaikka Meilahdessa.

Tämä on aika pitkälle vanhan kertausta ylipäänsä, mutta se mikä minua tässä nyt oikeasti pännii eniten on tuo Aviapolis. Se on uudeksi isoksi toimistotyöpaikka-alueeksi mahdollisimman tyhmässä paikassa, linnuntietä kaukana suurimmasta osasta asutusta, liikenteellisesti surkea (miten sinne on tarkoitus päästä vaikka Espoosta millään kulkuneuvolla?), mitään asutusta sinne ei juuri tule eli saadaan taas yksi toimistotornirykelmä jossa tuuli vinkuu iltaisin... Malliesimerkki siitä kaavoitusvahingosta mitä kolme eri hallintoa samalla kaupunkialueella tuottaa.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Ajatuskuperkeikkaa heittä siellä päässä aika pahasti.

Tampereen seudun tiet ovat käytännössä 100% valtion maksamia ja Vuorekseen menee ehkä bussi/busseja ja tie niille on. Jos Tampere nyt edes saisi aikaiseksi sen liikennekuntayhtymän (asia palautettiin muuten valmisteluun Paunun ja Länsilinjojen myllykirjeen takia), niin asiasta voisi keskustella. Tampereen pikaratikka/ratikka yms on haave, josta valtio varmasti maksaa sen osuutensa, jos Tampereen seudun kunnat asiasta joskus päätöksen saavat. Epäilen tosin, kun noin suuri vaikutus oli kahdella kirjeellä. Jos sinne Vuorekseen rata tulisi, valtio tod. näk siitä maksaisi jopa enemmän kuin 70%, kun ei pk-seudulla oltaisi. En jaksaisi kaunaisena silti kadehtia Vuoreksen rataa. Ilmeisesti Vuores on samanlainen merkitykseltään kuin Helsinki-Vantaa, jonka merkitys HSE:n selvityksen mukaan on useita prosentteja kansantaloudelle.

Liikenteelliset tarpeet kehäradalla ovat selkeät: sen varteen kaavoitetaan runsaasti asumista, ja kyse on asuntotuontantotavoitteista, joista on sopimus. Sen lisäksi rata yhdistää sen varren keskukset, Helsingin keskustan ja lentoaseman toisiinsa. Minkä takia maakunnalliset yhteydet kentälle ovat niin tärkeitä ja tärkeämpiä kuin asuntopulan helpottaminen ja pääkaupunkiseudun kehittäminen? Kuka sen arvotti ja missä?

Yhtälailla on aikamoinen kuperkeikka väittää, ettei Helsingin asuntotilanteella olisi valtakunnallista merkitystä. Sinun mielestäsi ehkä ei, mutta aika moni muu on eri mieltä. Ja tulihan se sieltä: tottakai moottoritie Tampereen metsissä on valtakunnallinen hanke. 

Lentoasemasta on tehty master plan, jonka olen nähnyt. Sen on tehnyt arkkitehtitoimisto Pekka Salminen, jonka sivuilla asiasta on maininta, ei tosin itse suunnitelmaa.
http://www.pesark.com/
Toisekseen, on aika paljon merkitystä sillä, mihin suuntaan lentoasemaa lähdetään viemään ja näin ollen radan linjaus on tarkkaan harkittava. Muutenhan sitä aikaa kuluu, kun siirtyy terminaalista toiseen, vai pysähtyykö kello, kun lentoasemalle saapuu kaukojunalla?Kehäradallahan ollaa vekkari kädessä mittaamassa sekunteja.

Puhut kuitenkin hankkeesta, josta ei ole mitään tutkimusta tai kunnollista tietoa. Kyse voi tietysti olla kiinteistöhuijareiden salaliitosta, tai yksinkertaisesti siitä, että hanketta ei koeta mielekkääksi monistakaan eri syistä. Kehäradan rahoituksesta on ihan erikseen liikenneministeriön selvitys ja kaavan laadinta Vantaalla oli todella pitkä prosessi. Asiasta on hankkeen sivuilla ja muuallakin niin paljon selvityksiä ja tietoa, kunhan vaan viitsii hakea.

EDIT: Aviapolis ei ole mikään kaavoitusvahinko, vaan m.m Laakso&Loikkasen mukaan ns. lentokenttäkaupunki, joita kasvaa nimenomaan kansainvälisten lentoasemien yhteyteen. Kyse on hankkeesta, joka elää lentoasemasta ja sen brändistä. Toisekseen: alueelle tulee myös asutusta, Veromiehen ideasuunnitelma pitää sisällään asutuksen.

EDIT2: Myyrmäen ja Tikkurilan väliin tulee YTV:n linjastoplaanin mukaan Vantaan jokeri jne. Kehärata on strateginen hanke, jonka avulla uudet asuinalueet, vanhat aluekeskukset ja lentoasema nivotaan saman raideyhteyden piiriin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kaikki on yli sadan miljoonan paikallisliikenteen raidehankkeita. Henkilökohtaisesti minulle edelleenkin kävisi että valtion osuus olisi pyöreä 0% ympäri maan aivan muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta, joku Tallinnan tunneli tulee mieleen.


0 % voisi käydä tai sitten 33 %, mutta ei 70 %.

Tallinnan-tunneli on mielestäni lähtökohtaisesti valtakunnallinen hanke ja valtio voisi rahoittaa sen 100 %:sesti. Edellytyksenä tietenkin, että sen kautta ajettaisiin myös kaukojunia. Esimerkiksi suurin osa pohjoisen junista voitaisiin ajaa Helsingin läpi ja päättää vasta Tallinnaan. Toisaalta tunnelin kautta voitaisiin ajaa Eurooppaan menevä pitkän matkan juna, vaikkapa Rovaniemi-Pariisi. Sekä tietenkin lähiliikenne Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä, ja Euroopan ja Suomen välinen tavaraliikenne.

----------


## jawahl

> Tampere, Lahti, Seinäjoki, Jyväskylä jne. tulisivat kaikki ajallisesti lähemmäs Vantaan lentoasemaa verrattuna kehäratavaihtoehtoon. Lisäksi yksi täysin tarpeeton junanvaihto jäisi pois


Jne. = Myös Helsinki, Kouvola, Lappeenranta, Imatra, Hämeenlinna, Riihimäki, Hyvinkää, Vaasa, Pori ja niiden lähialueet. 
Nämä kun kaikki lasketaan yhteen alle 1...3 h matka-aikavyöhykkeeltä lentokentälle, niin saadaan muutama miljoona asukasta. Näistä matkustajapotentiaalia kyllä kentälle löytyisi.
Tuskinpa ainakaan Pori - Imatra akselin alapuolisten maakuntien keskukset kovasti oman kenttänsä perään enää haikailisivat, jos pääkenttä kaikkine yhteyksineen tulisi suoran junan myötä noin lähelle ajallisesti.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tampereen seudun tiet ovat käytännössä 100% valtion maksamia ja Vuorekseen menee ehkä bussi/busseja ja tie niille on.


Vuoreksen bussi tulee käsittääkseni kulkemaan uutta katua pitkin Lahdesjärven alueelta, ja Särkijärven yli rakennetaan silta. Valtio ei osallistune näihin kuluihin mitenkään. Ja miksi pitäisikään? Ei ole valtakunnallista vaikuttavuutta.




> Jos sinne Vuorekseen rata tulisi, valtio tod. näk siitä maksaisi jopa enemmän kuin 70%, kun ei pk-seudulla oltaisi. En jaksaisi kaunaisena silti kadehtia Vuoreksen rataa. Ilmeisesti Vuores on samanlainen merkitykseltään kuin Helsinki-Vantaa, jonka merkitys HSE:n selvityksen mukaan on useita prosentteja kansantaloudelle.


Varmasti ei maksa enempää kuin 1/3 jos sitäkään, tästä voisin vaikka lyödä vetoa. Vuores ei ole lentokenttä vaan asuinalue. Sellaisiahan sinne kehäradan varteen kaavoitetaan toimistojen ohella, ja asuntotuotannollahan itse perustelit valtakunnallista merkittävyyttä, kuten alla:




> Liikenteelliset tarpeet kehäradalla ovat selkeät: sen varteen kaavoitetaan runsaasti asumista, ja kyse on asuntotuontantotavoitteista, joista on sopimus. Sen lisäksi rata yhdistää sen varren keskukset, Helsingin keskustan ja lentoaseman toisiinsa. Minkä takia maakunnalliset yhteydet kentälle ovat niin tärkeitä ja tärkeämpiä kuin asuntopulan helpottaminen ja pääkaupunkiseudun kehittäminen? Kuka sen arvotti ja missä?


Valtakunnallisuuden ja seudullisuuden määritelmät taitavat olla nyt hukassa.

Liikennevälineellä joka helpottaa lentoasemalle pääsyä Vantaan lähiöstä tai Helsingin keskustasta on seudullista merkitystä. Paikallisella asuntotuotannolla on seudullista merkitystä niin Marja-Vantaalla kuin Vuoreksessa. Liikennevälineellä joka helpottaa lentoasemalle pääsyä maakuntakeskuksista (=muilta seuduilta) on valtakunnallista merkitystä.

Helsinki-Vantaa voi olla sekä valtakunnallisesti että seudullisesti merkittävä liikennesolmu, mutta Helsingin seudun asuntopula on seudullinen ongelma, ei valtakunnallinen ongelma. Ei vaikka kuinka rakenneltaisiin päättelyketjuja, joilla tämä "todistetaan". Viime kädessähän potentiaalisesti kaikki seudulliset ongelmat koko maassa ovat valtakunnallisia ongelmia, koska ne haittaavat maan taloudellista pärjäämistä seurannaisvaikutusten kautta. Mutta jos näin ajatellaan, niin hämmennetään vain asioita turhaan poliittisista tarkoituksenmukaisuussyistä.




> Ja tulihan se sieltä: tottakai moottoritie Tampereen metsissä on valtakunnallinen hanke.


No onko nelostie Pihtiputaan kohdallakin sitten mielestäsi vain paikallinen tieyhteys?




> Lentoasemasta on tehty master plan, jonka olen nähnyt. Sen on tehnyt arkkitehtitoimisto Pekka Salminen, jonka sivuilla asiasta on maininta, ei tosin itse suunnitelmaa.
> http://www.pesark.com/


Jos tuota ei ole julkaistu vaan se on laitettu kassakaappiin, niin kyseessä ei ole mitään muuta kuin yleistasoinen hahmotelma Finavian omaan käyttöön. Tästä on äärettömän pitkä matka siihen, että se toteutettaisiin. Arkkitehdit ovat kautta aikojen piirtäneet paljonkin sellaista, mikä ei ikinä toteutunut. Eikä mitään lopullista maailmantilaa voi jäädä odottamaan ratasuunnitelmien kanssa, koska silloin taas ei ikinä tapahdu mitään.




> Puhut kuitenkin hankkeesta, josta ei ole mitään tutkimusta tai kunnollista tietoa. Kyse voi tietysti olla kiinteistöhuijareiden salaliitosta, tai yksinkertaisesti siitä, että hanketta ei koeta mielekkääksi monistakaan eri syistä. Kehäradan rahoituksesta on ihan erikseen liikenneministeriön selvitys ja kaavan laadinta Vantaalla oli todella pitkä prosessi. Asiasta on hankkeen sivuilla ja muuallakin niin paljon selvityksiä ja tietoa, kunhan vaan viitsii hakea.


Jos kaukoliikennerataa ei koeta edes mielekkääksi selvittää hypoteettisena hankkeena osana kehäratasuunnitelmia niin se olisi vielä vakavampi merkki henkisestä rajoittuneisuudesta kuin se että korruption tai oman edun ajamisen vuoksi se vaiettaisiin kuoliaaksi. Se tarkoittaisi nimittäin, että asianosaiset olisivat täysin kykenemättömiä näkemään Suomea kokonaisuutena joka ulottuu kauas Helsingin seudun ulkopuolelle. Esimerkiksi LVM:n osalta se tarkoittaisi, että kyseisten virkamiesten sopivuus toimimaan kansallisen tason päätöksenteossa olisi vakavasti kyseenalainen.




> EDIT: Aviapolis ei ole mikään kaavoitusvahinko, vaan m.m Laakso&Loikkasen mukaan ns. lentokenttäkaupunki, joita kasvaa nimenomaan kansainvälisten lentoasemien yhteyteen. Kyse on hankkeesta, joka elää lentoasemasta ja sen brändistä. Toisekseen: alueelle tulee myös asutusta, Veromiehen ideasuunnitelma pitää sisällään asutuksen.


Hyvää päivää kirvesvartta. Totta kai se on nk. lentokenttäkaupunki. Mutta lentokenttäkaupunki tarkoittaa yhtä lailla toimitiloja ja asuntoja kuin mikä tahansa kiinteistöhanke. Ja kiinteistöhankkeet ovat paikallisia.




> EDIT2: Myyrmäen ja Tikkurilan väliin tulee YTV:n linjastoplaanin mukaan Vantaan jokeri jne. Kehärata on strateginen hanke, jonka avulla uudet asuinalueet, vanhat aluekeskukset ja lentoasema nivotaan saman raideyhteyden piiriin.


Täytyy sanoa, että aika hyvin on omaksuttu virallisen linjan mukainen totuus, kun samat sisällöttömät fraasit tulevat kuin mainostoimiston hyllyltä. Enkä vieläkään muuten hahmota mikä järki on rakentaa päällekäiset junarata ja raitiotie samalle välille.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Ja tuo ratikkaesimerkki on ihan hauska: 43 min nilkuttamista kentälle: ei kiitos.


Jos tuo laskelmani mukainen ratikkayhteys olisi mahdollinen, niin olisi se kuitenkin noin 20 minuuttia nykyistä nopeampi päätepisteittensä välillä. Kuten mainitsin, niin eihän tuo järeämpää rautatieyhteyttä ainakaan yksinään korvaisi. Mutta jos PK-seudun raitiotieverkkoa laajennettaisiin reilusti ja hankittaisiin tilavampia kulkupelejä, niin tokkopa järeitä ratayhteyksiä lentoasemalle edes laajemmin kaivattaisiinkaan. Ehkäpä sitten kun Tallinna-Berliini-rautatieyhteys on kunnossa ja Tallinna-Helsinki-tunnelia aloitellaan, voitaisiin putkessa jatkaa lentoasemalle ja edelleen suoraan pohjoiseen liittyen päärataan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ehkäpä sitten kun Tallinna-Berliini-rautatieyhteys on kunnossa ja Tallinna-Helsinki-tunnelia aloitellaan, voitaisiin putkessa jatkaa lentoasemalle ja edelleen suoraan pohjoiseen liittyen päärataan.


Tämä on minunkin pitkän aikavälin visioni, tosin kaukoliikenteen lentoasemayhteydestä olisi niin paljon hyötyä jo nyt -- eikä tämä suoraan liity Tallinnan-tunneliin -- että se kannattaisi rakentaa jo valmiiksi mahdollisimman pikaisesti. Tosin siis huomioiden tulevaisuuden liityntämahdollisuudet Tallinnan-tunneliin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Liikenteelliset tarpeet kehäradalla ovat selkeät: sen varteen kaavoitetaan runsaasti asumista, ja kyse on asuntotuontantotavoitteista, joista on sopimus.


Lähes kaikki tuo uusi asutus tulee Kivistöön, jonne Vantaankosken rataa on joka tapauksessa syytä jatkaa. Se muodostaa Kehäradan kustannuksista ehkä viidenneksen. Asuntopulalla ratsastaminen on siis vain retoriikkaa, koska kaukoliikennerata lentokentälle ei mitenkään estä tai hidasta pääkaupunkiseudun asuntotuotantoa.

Vai pitäisikö Tikkurilasta rakentaa poikittaisrata Itäsalmeenkin, jotta Sipoon liitosalueelle voitaisiin rakentaa asuntoja?




> Aviapolis ei ole mikään kaavoitusvahinko, vaan m.m Laakso&Loikkasen mukaan ns. lentokenttäkaupunki, joita kasvaa nimenomaan kansainvälisten lentoasemien yhteyteen. Kyse on hankkeesta, joka elää lentoasemasta ja sen brändistä.


Aviapoliksen Kehärata-asema tulee ihan alueen laitaan, kävelymatkan ulottumattomiin suurimmasta osasta aluetta. Todelliseen joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen alueelle tarvitaan siis joka tapauksessa se raitiotie. Automaattimopot eivät taida ihan riittää.




> Myyrmäen ja Tikkurilan väliin tulee YTV:n linjastoplaanin mukaan Vantaan jokeri jne.


Toisin sanoen Kehärata ei ratkaisekaan Vantaan poikittaisliikenteen ongelmia, koska rinnakkaisia busseja on silti ajettava?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:20 ----------




> Kyse voi tietysti olla kiinteistöhuijareiden salaliitosta


Jos yksi sellainen on Kivistössä jo tehty, toista ei tietenkään enää voi tapahtua, eihän? Ja kiinteistösijoittajathan eivät ole myöskään pyrkineet vaikuttamaan poliittisiin päättäjiin, varsinkaan taloudellisesti vaalien alla?

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Kehärata ratkaisee uusien asuinalueiden ja lentoaseman liikkumisen. Saman radan varteen nivoutuu Aviapolis, jonka asema tulee muuten aivan toimistokorttelien viereen Tietotielle. 
Vantaan jokerilinjat palvelevat sitä aluetta, joka jää kehäradan ulottumattomiin, eli Ylästö-Tammisto- jne. Ei se yksi ratikkalinjakaan kaikkia alueita samanaikaisesti korvaisi, ellei kyseessä ole sitten se sama ihmeratikka, joka lähtee jokaisen oven edestä ja jonne siirtymäaika on 0 min.Busseja toki tarvitaan tukitoimintona , mutta niiden tarve vähenee selkästi kehäradan myötä. Kannattaa katsoa karttaa.

Asuntopula alueella, jonne valuu jatkuvasti väestöä muualta maasta, on todellinen valtakunnallinen ongelma. Se on sitä enemmän kuin missään muualla maassa. Eihän sitä ole pakko myöntää tietenkään. Sen varmistamisella, että pk-seudun infra on kunnossa ja tukee asuntotuotantoa on valtaisa merkitys.

Jos Vuorekseen rautatie tulisi, niin enpä löydä perustelua, miksi valtio siitä maksaisi vähemmän kuin muistakaan rautateistä. Mutta Vuorekseen ei tule rautatietä tai ratikkaa, koska Tampereella ei sitä haluta, ei edes uutta joukkoliikenneorganisaatiota Paunun ja Länsilinjan myllykirjeen takia.

Jos ette käsitä, että maan päälentoaseman ja yli miljoonan asukkaan asumis- ja liikenneoloilla on valtakunnallista merkitystä, en minä sille voi mitään. Selatessani keskusteluhistoriaa taaksepäin voin huomata, että samat kasvot jauhavat täällä omaa totuuttaan ja muita mielipiteitä ei sallita. Kaikki muu paitsi tietty mielipide on "sisällötöntä fraasia". Entäs jos teidän omat juttunne ovat sitä samaa fraasia. 

Hyvä esimerkki argumentoinnista palstalla on vaikkapa se, kun Aviapoliksen väitettiin olevan kaavoitusvahinko. Se on sitä siksi, koska auktorisoitu henkilö sen sanoo. Kun kiistän alueen olevan kaavoitusvahinko ja kerron sen olevan lentokenttäkaupunki Laakso&Loikkasen mukaan, saan vastaukseksi:




> Hyvää päivää kirvesvartta. Totta kai se on nk. lentokenttäkaupunki. Mutta lentokenttäkaupunki tarkoittaa yhtä lailla toimitiloja ja asuntoja kuin mikä tahansa kiinteistöhanke. Ja kiinteistöhankkeet ovat paikallisia.


Tähän voisi vielä pohtia, että jos kerran kiinteistöhankkeet ovat paikallisia (koska niin täällä sanotaan), onko Helsinkiin tuleva uusi olympiastadionkin paikallinen? Kiinteistöhanke on paikallinen, jos sen vaikutukset ovat paikallisia. Jos kyse on massiivisista esim. logistiikkahankkeista/toimitilahankkeista, on turha puhua paikallisuudesta. Tämä nähtiin jo Vuosaaren sataman yhteydessä.

EDIT:
Kaikkein järkevimmät kommentit esitettiin heti keskustelun alussa:
http://jlf.fi/f20/126-raideyhteys-he...talle/#post682
http://jlf.fi/f20/126-raideyhteys-he...alle/#post1119

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos ette käsitä, että maan päälentoaseman ja yli miljoonan asukkaan asumis- ja liikenneoloilla on valtakunnallista merkitystä, en minä sille voi mitään.


Ja kukahan on tuon kieltänyt? Yrität aika silmiinpistävästi sotkea, mistä täällä keskustellaan: "Koska arvostelet Kehärataa, kiellät lentokentän valtakunnallisen merkityksen ja vastustat pääkaupunkiseudun asuntotuotantoa." Tuo on juuri sitä tyhjää retoriikkaa, joka on oppikirjaesimerkki loogisesta päättelyvirheestä. Väitetty on ainoastaan, että Kehäradalla ei pystytä saavuttamaan noihin asioihin liittyviä tavoitteita yhtä hyvin kuin vaihtoehtoisilla hankkeilla, tai ainakaan niitä vaihtoehtoja ei ole riittävän hyvin selvitetty.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Liikennevälineellä joka helpottaa lentoasemalle pääsyä Vantaan lähiöstä tai Helsingin keskustasta on seudullista merkitystä. Paikallisella asuntotuotannolla on seudullista merkitystä niin Marja-Vantaalla kuin Vuoreksessa





> Helsinki-Vantaa voi olla sekä valtakunnallisesti että seudullisesti merkittävä liikennesolmu, mutta Helsingin seudun asuntopula on seudullinen ongelma, ei valtakunnallinen ongelma. Ei vaikka kuinka rakenneltaisiin päättelyketjuja, joilla tämä "todistetaan


Eli:

-asuntotuotanto on seudullinen ongelma, ei valtakunnallinen
-kehäradalla on vain seudullista merkitystä

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kehärata on ollut useita vuosia vireillä ja missään nimessä ei ole kyse mistään hups-hankkeesta. Vai mainitsiko prof. Murole kehäradan nimenomaisena esimerkkinä ns. hups-hankkeesta? Vai halutaanko nyt uskotella, että prof. Murole sanoi tätä hanketta hups-hankkeeksi, vaikka ei edes ehkä sanonut?


Lahdessa Murole mainitsi hups-hankkeiksi Kehäradan ja Espoon metron, koska yhtäkkiä ja odottamatta ne päätetäänkin tehdä, vaikkei kukaan odota niin tapahtuvan. Hän mainitsi myös Lahden oikoradan ja jotain muutakin, mutten muista enkä tehnyt muistiinpanoja.

Minusta Marja-rata on Murolen tekemän hups-määrittelyn mukainen kahdella tavalla. Ensin 1980-luvulla samalla tavoin kuin Lahden oikorata: Martinlaakson radan jatkoa suunnitellaan Klaukkalaan, mutta Vantaa keksii, että sen omien intressien vuoksi tehdäänkin rata itään. Ja asia yritetään vielä viedä läpi pikavauhtia. Sitten vuonna 2008, kun Vanhasen II-hallitus ja keskustalainen liikenneministeri päättävätkin kaikkien yllätykseksi rahoittaa radan, jolle ei aikaisemmin ole vakavissaan ollut mitään rahoitusaikeita. Vaikka vallassa ovat olleet kaupunkipuolueet Kokoomus ja SDP.




> Pk-seudulla kunnat osallistuvat erittäin merkittävillä summilla ratainfran rakentamiseen, kuten teihinkin. Muistaakseni samanlaisia prosenttiosuuksia ei ole maakunnissa paljon näkynyt.


Tässä asiassa kuitenkin Vantaan ja seudun lähtökohta on ollut tähän asti, että ilman muuta valtio maksaa koko radan, kun se kerran on valtakunnallisesti merkittävä kun sen voi linjata palvelemaan lentoasemaa. Ehkäpä hups-efekti aiheutuikin nyt siitä, että Vantaa suostui maksamaan radasta osan, kun kerran on radan suurin hyötyjäkin. Toisaalta, valtio sai Vantaalta jo 60 miljoonaa myymällä Marja-Vantaan maat, minkä voi tavallaan katsoa myös Vantaan maksuksi radasta.

Silti tilanne on hullunkurinen. Vantaa tulee maksaneeksi Marja-radasta suunnilleen sen verran, kuin on varsinainen radan tarve, eli jatko Vantaankoskelta Marja-Vantaan alueelle. Vantaa olisi siis voinut käynnistää Marja-Vantaan rakentamisen jo aikoja sitten, eikä valtion osallistumisesta touhuun ole Vantaalle varsinaisesti mitään hyötyä. Mutta nyt valtio käyttää satoja miljoonia rataan, jota se oikeastaan ei tarvitse ja jonka sijasta olisi hyödyllisempää myös seudulle, Vantaa mukaan lukien, rakentaa päärata lentokentän kautta.




> Tätä palstaa seuratessa tuntuu enemmänkin, että hanke ei kelpaa, koska se on peikko, eli raskasta raideliikennettä.


Onhan päärata lentokentän kautta myös raskasta raideliikennettä. Ja Marja-radan kritiikin keskeinen argumentti täällä käydyssä keskustelussa on ollut, että pääradan lentokenttälinjaus on tarpeellinen ja kaikin puolin parempi kuin muista kuin lentokentän maaliikennetarpeista syntynyt Marja-rata.

Antero

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Kehärataa tosi pohjusti hyvä pohjatyö SDP:n ministerien Huovinen ja Heinäluoma toimesta. Kepuilu tosin hidasti hanketta, koska agraaripersoona M. Tupee-Pekkarinen pekkaroi kehäradan rahat muualle.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135227164744

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se on sitä siksi, koska auktorisoitu henkilö sen sanoo.


Mistähän syystä niin moni keskustelija tällä palstalla turvautuu aina lopulta tähän oljenkorteen, kun asia-argumentit loppuvat? Valitettavasti pelkään sen johtuvan siitä, että keskustelija lähtee jo valmiiksi sillä asenteella liikkeelle, että keskustelussa on "auktorisoituja henkilöitä", joiden keskuuteen pitää saada vähän säpinää. Sen sijaan, että lähdettäisiin keskustelemaan itse asiasta.

Tässä ketjussa on molemmin puolin esitetty aivan hyviä asia-argumentteja puolesta ja vastaan. Jokaisen henkilökohtainen päätös on sitten, kummalle puolelle asettuu. Ei ole olemassa mitään "auktorisoituja henkilöitä", joiden mielipide on päätetty olevan se oikea.

Ja oikeasti auktorisoituna henkilönä voitaneen pitää vaikkapa palstan moderaattoria, joka täysin rauhallisesti esitti tässä Kaalepin linkissäkin näistä "auktorisoiduista keskustelijoista" eriävän näkemyksensä:

http://jlf.fi/f20/126-raideyhteys-he...talle/#post682

Kyseinen moderaattori osaa mielestäni olla vakuuttavasti eri mieltä asioista ja kritisoida muiden keskustelijoiden mielipiteiden perusteita. Mutta silti jakaa oikeutettuja huomautuksia, kun toiset keskustelijat lähtevät asiattomalle linjalle.

Bottom line: Täällä on tarkoitus olla eri mieltä. Nyt täällä on moni eri mieltä sinun, nimim. Kaaleppi73, kanssa. Kannattaisi vain olla tyytyväinen, jos aihe herättää keskustelua. Jos sinulla on asia-argumentteja, voit aivan hyvin vastata niiden avulla viesteihin. Jollei niitä ole jäljellä, saa rauhassa tyytyä olemaan eri mieltä tai lähteä etsimään lisää argumentteja. Ei tämä ole mikään peli, jonka pitäisi päättyä johonkin lopputulokseen.

Ja kun tätä keskustelua on käyty täällä jo aika monta vuotta, on selvää, että joitakin vanhoja asioita pitää toistella, kun jotain asiaa pyritään perustelemaan samalla tavalla kuin se on tehty jo monta kertaa aikaisemminkin. Vanhaan keskusteluun joutuu uusikin keskustelija tuomaan jotain uutta. Se ei tarkoita sitä, että ketjussa olisi "auktorisoidut mielipiteet". Uusi näkökulma on aina tervetullut, mutta sen tulee aina kestää myös vanhojen argumenttien paine. Nyt en ainakaan minä ole Kaaleppi73:n viesteistä vielä löytänyt mitään uutta pointtia, joten hankala on mielipidettä lähteä muuttamaankaan.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Minä olen esittänyt ne asia-argumentit, jotka minulla on. En ole nähnyt tarpeelliseksi vielä muuttaa kantaani.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaavoittamalla uusia alueita raiteiden varrelle tehdään juuri oikeanlaista ja kestävän kehityksen politiikkaa. Kaikenlaiset puutarhakaupunkihimmelit ovat ehkä naurettavinta kepu-soopaa, jota olen kuullut.


Marja-Vantaan kaavoittaminen ei ole kaavoittamista radan varteen, vaan umpimetsään, jonne ei ole minkäänlaisia liikenneyhteyksiä. Marja-Vantaa on nimenomaan kaupunkihimmeliä, kaavoittamista kauas olemassa olevista keskuksista ja liikenneyhteyksistä. Ei tarvitse kauan katsella seudun karttaa ymmärtääkseen, että kestävän kehityksen mukaisia rakennusmahdollisuuksia löytyy seudulta monen Marja-Vantaan verran, mutta ei juuri Vantaa kaupungin hallinnolliselta alueelta. Eihän tietenkään ole Vantaalle eduksi, jos esim. Espoo rakentaisi jotain samanlaista tyhjille pelloille Rantaradan varteen.

En myöskään hehkuttaisi Marja-Vantaan erinomaisuutta, vaan pidän sitä suurena riskinä, jonka kantaa käytännössä valtio. Miten on käynyt Suurpellon kanssa? Kuinka suuri suosio on mainostetulla Espoon Kauklahden asuntomessualueella, kävelyetäisyydellä olemassa olevasta ja hyvin palvellusta rautatieasemasta? Miksi betonilähiö juuri Marja-Vantaalla olisi menestys, kun edes pientaloalue Kauklahdessa ei ole?

Valtio maksaa rakennetun radan varmasti, vaikka Marja-Vantaa kaatuisi kuten Suurpelto. Rakennusliikkeet eivät tee tappiota, kun ne jättävät talot tekemättä. Vantaan menoiksi tulee osuus radasta ja maiden hinta, kunnallistekniikkaakaan ei tarvitse rakentaa, jos kaava ei lähde toteutumaan.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -asuntotuotanto on seudullinen ongelma, ei valtakunnallinen
> -kehäradalla on vain seudullista merkitystä


Ymmärsin tämän niin, että haluat viitata tällä muiden keskustelijoiden esittämään väitteeseen, että jako pitäisi olla tämä, ja itse sitä vastustat.

Kukaan ei ole sanonut, etteikö lentokentällä olisi valtakunnallista merkitystä, mutta ongelma on se, ettei Kehärata käytännössä paranna mitenkään lentokentän valtakunnallista saavutettavuutta. Ero 61-bussiin on toki huomattava, mutta tilanne on ennemminkin se, että 61-bussilla saadaan 1 % suoran kaukoliikenneradan saavutettavuudesta ja Kehäradalla 10 %. Tilanteen merkittäväkään paraneminen ei siis auta, jos vaihtoehtoiskustannus on vielä paljon suurempi.

Kaikella seudullisella toiminnalla on välillistä valtakunnallista merkitystä. Jos otetaan mistä tahansa Suomea miljoonan asukkaan kokoinen läntti, sen alueen asuntotuotannolla ja liikenneyhteyksien parantamisella on lähes yhtä paljon merkitystä kuin pääkaupunkiseudunkin.

Mutta tuon jaon tärkein merkitys on rahanjaossa. Koska yhteiskunta kerää rahaa kahdella tasolla, valtakunnallisella ja kunnallisella, pitäisi raha myös jakaa siten. Siksi ensisijaisesti pääkaupunkiseutua hyödyttävä hanke pitäisi rahoittaa pääkaupunkiseudun rahoilla. Jollei näin tehtäisi, koko kunnallisverotuksesta pitäisi luopua. Varsinkin, kun pääkaupunkiseudun asuntotuotannon rahoitus ei ole mikään sellainen asia, jota valtion pitäisi tarveharkintaisesti tukea. Maaseudun aluepoliittisesta tukemisesta voidaan kiistellä, mutta on selvää, ettei muun maan ainakaan tarvitse Helsinkiä tukea.

Ja Kehäradan ansiosta mahdolliseksi tuleva asuntotuotanto on ihan samanlaista kuin mikä tahansa muukin seudun asuntotuotanto. Kehäradan asuntotuotannossa ei ole mitään sellaista erityissyytä, että juuri sitä valtion tulisi tukea.

Ja kuten jo aikaisemmin sanoin, asuntotuotanto ei ole mikään syy argumentoida Kehäradan puolesta, koska Kivistön rata joka tapauksessa hoitaisi siitä suurimman osan. Loppuosan kustannuksilla saataisiin varmasti parempi hyöty asuntotuotantoon jossain ihan muualla.

Seudun liikenneyhteyksiä yleensä Kehäratahan ei juuri paranna. Tai vaikka parantaisi, edellä asuntotuotannon rahoituksesta sanottu pätee myös siihen: yksittäisiä seudullisia hankkeita ei tule rahoittaa valtion kassasta yhtään sen enempää kuin seudullisia liikennehankkeita yleensäkään. Saksassa muistaakseni osavaltiotason rahoitus on merkittävästi isompi kuin Suomessa valtion. Mutta se tulee sitten jakaa tasaisesti ja yhtenevin perustein.

Eli jos Kehäradan asuntotuotantoon kohdistuvien kustannusten osuus on vaikka 150 miljoonaa, sitä voidaan hyvin rahoittaa 30 % valtion toimesta. Loppu osuus kohdistuu sitten niihin valtakunnallisiin hyötyihin, joita valtio voi tukea vaikka 100 %, mutta silloin niistä saatavan hyödyn olisi myös vastattava kustannuksia. Ja sitä tässä nimenomaan eniten kyseenalaistetaan, että onko Kehäradasta niin suurta valtakunnallista hyötyä, että valtion tulisi siihen käyttää se loppu 440 miljoonaa. Se olisi jo aika suuri osa siitä suorasta kaukoliikenteen radasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Bottom line: Täällä on tarkoitus olla eri mieltä. Nyt täällä on moni eri mieltä sinun, nimim. Kaaleppi73, kanssa. Kannattaisi vain olla tyytyväinen, jos aihe herättää keskustelua. Jos sinulla on asia-argumentteja, voit aivan hyvin vastata niiden avulla viesteihin. Jollei niitä ole jäljellä, saa rauhassa tyytyä olemaan eri mieltä tai lähteä etsimään lisää argumentteja. Ei tämä ole mikään peli, jonka pitäisi päättyä johonkin lopputulokseen.


Mun mielestäni nimim Kaaleppi73:n argumentit ovat täyttä asiaa, vaikka ne ovat osittain vanhojen  toistoa. Hänhän lienee aika uusi keskustelija joten ei ole ehkä perillä vallitsevasta keskustelukulttuurista täällä.

Itse haluaisin lisätä tähän vielä tällaisen seikan:

Asuin Vantaalla  8 vuotta 1997-95 ja se oli mielestäni hyvä kaupunki. Ainoa "vika" oli se että läntiset osat ja elämä niissä jäivät hieman vieraiksi koska asuin itse pääradan varrella. Vantaalla vallitsi myös hieman sellainen alakuloinen henki, että koska se on pk-seudun kunnista köyhin, niin se joutuu tyytymään murusiin jotka tippuvat rikkaiden naapureiden pöydästä. 

Muistan että Vantaalla asumisen aikana oli virellä pikaraitiotie-suunnitelma kanssa, mutta sen linjaus olisi ollut aivan eri kuin kehäradan, se olisi mennyt kehäkolmosta eli käytännössä teollisuusalueiden muodostamaa käytävää pitkin, ja sillä olisi ollut sivuraide lentokentälle. Vaikka moni vantaalainen piti ideaa periaatteessa hyvänä, niin moni halusi kuitenkin mielummin sen Marja-tai kehäradan, koska se olisi avanut maankäytölle paljon arvokkaampia kohteita ja ollut joka tapauksessa nopeampi yhteys. Lisäksi se valtion osallistuminen siihen oli se ratkaiseva tekijä miksi se sai kannatusta paljon ennemmän kuin pikaraitiotie, jonka Vantaa olsi kokonaan joutunut maksamaan yksin. Käytännössä katsottiin ettei Vantaalla tulisi koskaan olemaan varaa potkaista sen kokoluokan hankketta yksin.

Mistään suorasta radasta Pasilasta lentokentälle ja edelleen Keravalle en muista ikinä kuulleeni mitään ennen vuotta 2005. Koko ajatus taisi lähteä liikkeelle kun Lahden oikorataa rakennettiin. Jos jokin hanke on hups-hanke niin Pasila-lentokenttä -rata olisi nimenomaan sellainen jos se nyt päätettäisiin rakentaa. Jos se rakennettaisiin ja kehärataa ei, niin olisin kyllä aika surullinen vantaalaisten puolesta. Pasila-lentokenttä radasta ei olis vantaalaisile mitään hyötyä vaan se ainoastaan vahvistaisi kaupungin jaon idän ja lännen välille. Ainoastaan silloin jos Vantaa ja Helsinki yhdistyisivät, niin siitä olisi hyötyä koska tarve poikittaisliikenteelle vähenisi, mutta silloinkin edellyttäisi asemat Kartanonkosken  ja Tammiston uusiin lähiöihin ja Aviapoliksen työpaikka-alueelle. Pelkkänä kaukoliikenneratana siitä on yhtä vähän hyötyä Vantaan alueen asukkaille kuin Vuosaaren satamaradasta.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hänhän lienee aika uusi keskustelija joten ei ole ehkä perillä vallitsevasta keskustelukulttuurista täällä.


Tähän voi vain todeta, että kyllä hän omasta mielestään on kovinkin perehtynyt keskustelukulttuuriin täällä, koska hän on jo "voinut huomata, että samat kasvot jauhavat täällä omaa totuuttaan ja muita mielipiteitä ei sallita".

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En myöskään hehkuttaisi Marja-Vantaan erinomaisuutta, vaan pidän sitä suurena riskinä, jonka kantaa käytännössä valtio. Miten on käynyt Suurpellon kanssa? Kuinka suuri suosio on mainostetulla Espoon Kauklahden asuntomessualueella, kävelyetäisyydellä olemassa olevasta ja hyvin palvellusta rautatieasemasta? Miksi betonilähiö juuri Marja-Vantaalla olisi menestys, kun edes pientaloalue Kauklahdessa ei ole?


Jopas on synkkiä mielialoja? Eiköhän Kauklahden ja Suurpellon heikohko menekki nyt aluksi johdu siitä että nyt vallitsee maailmanlaajuinen taantuma asuntojen kysynnän suhteen. Se sai alkuunsa USA:n ja joidenkin muiden maiden asuntojen hintakuplan puhkeamisesta ja sen jälkeen seuranneesta pankkien rahoituskriisistä. Suomessa se kupla ei ole ollut niin paha, ja koska muuttu Helsingin seudulle ja väkiluku kasvaa, tulevat myös uudiskohteet kiinnostamaan ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Parempi vaihtoehto Marja-Vantaa ja vataavat ovat joka tapauksessa kuin rakentamisen leviäminen Nurmijärvelle ja vastaaviin paikkoihin. Kaikilla ei myöskään tule olemaan varaa ostaa hulppeata kämppää Helsingin kantasatamista vapautuvilta alueilta tai Kruunuvuoresta, joten siksi Marja-Vantaan kaltaisia betonilähiöitä tarvitaan yhä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mun mielestäni nimim Kaaleppi73:n argumentit ovat täyttä asiaa, vaikka ne ovat osittain vanhojen toistoa.


Ei siinä ole mitään vikaa. Aina tällaisilla foorumeilla käy niin, että uusi keskustelija tulee ja esittää asioita, joita on esitetty jo aikaisemminkin. Se täytyy vain vanhojen keskustelijoiden sietää. Vika on siinä, jos ei pysty kestämään sitä, että vanhoihin argumentteihin on helppo heittää kaikki vanhat pointit heti takaisin. Jo käytyjä keskusteluja on aika helppo käydä uudelleen.

Mutta jollei siihen pysty mitään uutta näkökulmaa tuomaan, keskustelu laantuu sitten taas aika nopeasti, ja ainakin itse olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että Kaaleppi73 ei pystynyt tuomaan mitään hyvää argumenttia sen puolesta, miksi Kehäradan rakentaminen on ollut syytä aloittaa ilman kohtuullisia selvityksiä sen tärkeimmistä vaihtoehdoista, erityisesti lentokentän kaukoliikenneradasta. Lisäksi hän ei ole pystynyt edes kohtuullisesti esittämään mitään näkökulmaa näiden vaihtoehtojen arviointiin sillä tasolla, kuin se ylipäätään tällä foorumilla voidaan tehdä. On aika kohtuutonta vaatia tarkkoja lukuja, mutta samalla sanoa, että selvittäminenkin olisi ollut ihan turhaa. Hän on vedonnut etupäässä poliittiseen konsensukseen. Se toki määrää realiteetit, mutta ei ole silti mikään syy olla arvostelematta Kehärataa. Vanhojenkin virheiden tulkinta joskus auttaa tekemästä uusia. Ja on naiivia uskoa, etteikö poliittiseen mielipiteeseen pystyttäisi merkittävästi vaikuttamaan lobbylla, jolloin jotkut kapean alan edunsaajat voivat saada päättäjät uskomaan, että tekevät yhteiskunnalle hyödyllisiä päätöksiä. Tästä on valitettavan monta esimerkkiä ja aivan liian monta rikostuomiotakin.

Ja aina on olemassa toki merkittävä määrä tulkinnanvaraisuuksia. Ja juuri siitä syystä tämäkin keskustelu väkisin päätyy avoimeen tulokseen, jossa voidaan vain yrittää pohtia argumentteja suuntaan ja toiseen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tähän voi vain todeta, että kyllä hän omasta mielestään on kovinkin perehtynyt keskustelukulttuuriin täällä, koska hän on jo "voinut huomata, että samat kasvot jauhavat täällä omaa totuuttaan ja muita mielipiteitä ei sallita".


Täytyy sanoa, että myös Kaalepin argumentointityylissä on jotain hyvin tutunoloista. Tämä keskustelu on käyty foorumilla ennenkin melkein yksi yhteen.




> Parempi vaihtoehto Marja-Vantaa ja vataavat ovat joka tapauksessa kuin rakentamisen leviäminen Nurmijärvelle ja vastaaviin paikkoihin. Kaikilla ei myöskään tule olemaan varaa ostaa hulppeata kämppää Helsingin kantasatamista vapautuvilta alueilta tai Kruunuvuoresta, joten siksi Marja-Vantaan kaltaisia betonilähiöitä tarvitaan yhä.


Entäpä jos Nurmijärven sijasta olisikin jatkettu Martinlaakson rataa Klaukkalan suuntaan? Rakennettu nauhamaisesti kaupunginosa toisensa perään. Kai sen nyt olisi ollut ihan kohtuullinen vaihtoehto sekin? Kehäradan rahoituksella olisi tehnyt aika pitkän pätkän tavallista pintarataa.

Paitsi tietysti Vantaan kannalta se ei olisi ollut kiva, kun veronmaksajat olisivat valuneet muualle.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Oikeastaan tässä keskustelussa pitäisi nyt erottaa toisistaan kaksi asiaa:

I) Keskustelu kehäradasta
II) Keskustelu siitä, olisiko kehärata pitänyt jättää toteuttamatta ja/tai tehdä jotain muuta.
IIa) Mikä on lentoasemaoikoradan tausta.

Olkoonkin, että keskustelun otsikko on raideyhteys Helsingin lentokentälle, pitäisi mainitsemani kohdat pitää erillään. Se mitä itse en pidä perusteltuna, on hyvinkin spekulatiivisen ja täysin aihiotasolla olevan hankkeen rinnastaminen vuosikausia suunniteltuun kehärataan.

En itse edes kiistä, etteikö kummassakin olisi etunsa, mutta jos näistä haluttaisiin keskustella toisensa poissulkevina vaihtoehtoina, pitäisi olla jokin selvitys tai kunnollinen taustamateriaali keskustelun pohjaksi.
Nyt keskustelun ongelmana on, että eri keskustelijat antavat eri asioille eri painotuksia ja kyse on osittain poliittisista preferensseistä.
=========================

Tosiasia kehäradan osalta on, että se on laajalti hyväksytty ja haluttu. Se ei luonnollisestikaan tee siitä vielä hyvää. Ydinvoimakin on hyväksytty, mutta silti sitä ei moni kannata ja pitää vastapuolen argumentteja soopana.
Tämän tieteellisemmin tätä asiaa ei nyt kannata rääpiä, sillä metakeskustelu siitä, miten ja mistä pitäisi keskustella vaikuttaa vallitsevissa olosuhteissa aika turhalta.

Itse katson omalta vaatimattomalta kantiltani, että omakohtaisten kokemusteni perusteella ja sen perusteella, mitkä ovat seudulla vallitsevat liikenneolot sekä asunto- ja liikennepolitiikan tavoitteet, kehärata on kelpo hanke. En edes tohdi väittää sitä parhaaksi ja kuten sanottua, on oma keskustelunsa spekuloida sen vaihtoehdoilla, varsinkin kun ne ovat pelkkiä aihioita. Se taas, miksi mahdolliset aihiot ovat vain aihioita, eivätkä samalla suunnitteluasteella kuin kehärata on taas oma keskustelunsa, joka tuskin kuuluu enää puhtaasti tähän ketjuun.

EDIT: On ikävää olla vääränlainen keskustelija. Olen kuitenkin seurannut keskustelua vuosia sivusta ja päätin liittyä nyt, siitä tiedän, millaista keskustelu täällä on. Voin toki poistuakin, jos keskustelen väärin ja en osaa olla tarpeeksi ympäripyöreä. Tietyn ryhmä quote-tulva on jo legenda.

EDIT2: Hauska on silti nähdä, millaisen sontamyrskyn saa aikaan se, jos uskaltaa edes hiukan sanoa kehäradasta jotain hyvää. Kehäradan täytyy olla monille traumaattinen kokemus. :Biggrin:

----------


## vristo

> Tähän voi vain todeta, että kyllä hän omasta mielestään on kovinkin perehtynyt keskustelukulttuuriin täällä, koska hän on jo "voinut huomata, että samat kasvot jauhavat täällä omaa totuuttaan ja muita mielipiteitä ei sallita".


Itse voisin, jopa kuvitella ko. nimimerkin olevan jonkin täällä aiemminkin kirjoitelleen "uusi ilmentymä", mutta korostan, että se voi olla täysin omaa kuvitteluani. Mutta, sen verran tutunoloista on tyyli, että mulle tulee ihan sellainen "deja vu"-fiilis; ei voi mitään ja pahoitteluni siitä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se mitä itse en pidä perusteltuna, on hyvinkin spekulatiivisen ja täysin aihiotasolla olevan hankkeen rinnastaminen vuosikausia suunniteltuun kehärataan.


Hyötyjen suuruutta arvioitaessa ei ole käytännössä mitään merkitystä eri vaihtoehtojen suunnitelma-asteella (paitsi sille, kuinka tarkasti niitä hyötyjä voidaan arvioida). Se, että yhtä on edistetty ja toista ei, ei tee edellistä mitenkään paremmaksi. Ja jos kyseessä ovat merkittävästi päällekkäiset hankkeet, on aikamoista laiminlyöntiä jättää toisen suunnitelmavalmius huonoksi. Lentokentän kaukoliikennerataa ei myöskään ole keksitty ihan äskettäin, ja vuosikausia on ollut aikaa suunnitella sitä siinä missä Marja-rataakin.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Aivan. On kuitenkin oma keskustelunsa, miksi kaukoliikennerata ei ole edennyt. Tämä minua keskustelussa hämääkin: aihiotason hanke pyörii kuvioissa "vaihtoehtona" ilman, että siitä olisi riittävästi tietoa. No, eiköhän tämä ollut tässä.Amen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> On kuitenkin oma keskustelunsa, miksi kaukoliikennerata ei ole edennyt.


Se liittyy ihan hyvin tähän aiheeseen ja siitä olisikin varmaan syytä keskustella, jos siitä on jollakulla parempaa tietoa kuin mitä tähän mennessä on kuultu. Jos keskustelu harhautuu liikaa, moderaattori on tavannut uusia ketjuja erotella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistan että Vantaalla asumisen aikana oli virellä pikaraitiotie-suunnitelma kanssa, ... Lisäksi se valtion osallistuminen siihen oli se ratkaiseva tekijä miksi se sai kannatusta paljon ennemmän kuin pikaraitiotie, jonka Vantaa olsi kokonaan joutunut maksamaan yksin. Käytännössä katsottiin ettei Vantaalla tulisi koskaan olemaan varaa potkaista sen kokoluokan hankketta yksin.


Minäkin asuin Vantaalla vuoteen 2000, lähes 20 vuotta. Mutta en silti mennyt retkuun näiden maksuosuusfraasien kanssa. Eikö vantaalaiselle veronmaksajalle ole parempi, jos rahaa tarvitaan esim. 100 miljoonaa hankkeeseen, jonka Vantaa maksaa kokonaan itse kuin 150 miljoonaa hankkeeseen, josta valtio maksaa jonkin osan? Kokonaan maksaminen siis voi olla paljon halvempaa kuin maksaa edes vähemmän kuin puolet.

Marja-Rata keksittiin silloin kun asuin Vantaalla. Pitkän aikavälin suunnitelmana, joka voi toteutua sitten kun tärkeämmät ja paremmat hankkeet ovat valmistuneet, Marja-Vantaa ratoineen olisi ollut OK. Mutta kiinteistökeinottelua harrastavilla poliitikoilla ei ollut saumaa päästä osalliseksi Tikkurilan sekä sen ja Veromiehen välisen alueen kehittämisestä kaupungiksi, joten asiat pantiin väärään järjestykseen.

TikkurilaVeromies (Aviapolis) -akseli ei vieläkään muistuta kaupunkia. Kehä 3:a visioitiin Vantaan Aleksanterinkaduksi jo 1980-luvulla. Vuoden 1992 pikaraitiosuunnitelma tuki tätä ajatusta. Vuonna 2001 esiteltiin K2, jossa pikaratikka oli jalostunut Tikkurilan ja Veromiehen väliseksi kaupunkikehityshankkeeksi. Mutta näyttää siltä, että kaupungin hajoittajien linja voittaa, koska suurempi raha kiinnostaa enemmän.




> Mistään suorasta radasta Pasilasta lentokentälle ja edelleen Keravalle en muista ikinä kuulleeni mitään ennen vuotta 2005.


Vantaalla ei tietenkään puhuttu eikä puhuta pääradasta lentokentän kautta. Se ei ole Vantaan intressi, kuten totesit, vaan Vantaan intressi on ollut vuosikymmenet saada kaikki junat pysähtymään Tikkurilassa imagosyistä. Lentokentän pääratahan veisi pikajunat kokonaan pois Tikkurilasta! Onhan noloa, kun yhdessä Suomen suurimmista kaupungeista pikajunat eivät pysähdy. Mutta miksi ne pysähtyisivät, jos aseman ympäristö muistuttaa maaseudun kyläkeskusta nakkikioskeineen?

Tikkurila on noista ajoista kasvanut, mutta kilometri asemalta ja ollaan omakotilähiössä. Tikkurilassa on kaupungintalo, mutta muuten Tikkurila ei ole kummempi kuin vaikka Malmi. Marja-Vantaan lähiörakentaminen ei kaupunki-imagoa kasvata, mutta maksaa paljon. Ja siksi se on kiinnostavampi kuin imagon kohotus.

Vantaalaisesta näkökulmasta olisi ollut mielekästä tehdä liikennejärjestelmä- ja kaupunkirakennevertailu Marja-Vantaasta (ja -Radasta) ja TikkurilaMartinlaako -ratikan kaupunkikehitysvaikutuksista. Ei tehty, koska ei haluttu riskeerata Marja-Vantaata. Valtakunnan tasolla mukaan olisi otettava vielä oikorata lentokentän kautta, jolloin vaihtoehdot olisivat kaikkiaan:
Marja-VantaaTikkurilaMartinlaakso kehityskäytäväMarja-Vantaa + lentokentän päärataTikkurilaMartinlaakso kehityskäytävä + lentokentän päärata
Silloin ei selvitetä, kun taustalla ovat muut syyt kuin yleinen hyvinvointi. Kuten arvovaltakysymykset ja raha.

Antero

----------


## Max

> Entäpä jos Nurmijärven sijasta olisikin jatkettu Martinlaakson rataa Klaukkalan suuntaan?


???
Klaukkala tosiaankin ON Nurmijärvellä, kunnan suurin taajama.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> ???
> Klaukkala tosiaankin ON Nurmijärvellä, kunnan suurin taajama.


Hupsista. Uudenmaan pienempien kuntien maantieto ei ole leipälajini. Tarkennetaan sitten sillä tavoin, että mitäpä jos haulikolla ammutun nurmijärveläistymisen sijaan rakennettaisiin sinne Martinlaakson radan jatko helminauhatyyliin?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Uudenmaan pienempien kuntien maantieto ei ole leipälajini.


Tämä nipotus on jo enemmän huumorihengessä, mutta... ihan pieni kuntahan ei ole kyseessä, kun Nurmijärvi on Suomen suurin maalaiskunta (siis ei kaupungiksi itseään nimittävä kunta).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä nipotus on jo enemmän huumorihengessä, mutta... ihan pieni kuntahan ei ole kyseessä, kun Nurmijärvi on Suomen suurin maalaiskunta (siis ei kaupungiksi itseään nimittävä kunta).


No joo, olisihan tuo kai pitänyt tietää, nolo moka, mutta kuvaa vain sitä, että seudun ulkopuoliset eivät välttämättä ole hirveän hyvin perillä kuntarajoista Helsingin, Vantaan, Espoon ja Kauniaisten ulkopuolisella Helsingin seudulla. Kuntia on aika monta ja taajamia vielä enemmän. Nurmijärvi on meikäläisen mielessä ennen kaikkea jotain minkä läpi ajetaan 120 km/h kolmosmoottoritietä ohi jompaan kumpaan suuntaan. (Niin ja siinä yhden liittymän lähettyvillä on moottoritiessä muutama omituinen aaltomainen töyssy, josta ajaessa tuntuu kuin auto hyppäisi ilmaan.) Jossain moottoritien varrella on kieltämättä viitta Klaukkalaan, mutta se ei sinänsä kerro sitä, että tuo on osa Nurmijärven kuntaa. -- Tarkennan muuten vielä että en minä yleensä Helsinkiin aja, mutta olenpahan kuitenkin ajanut muutaman kerran, mm. lentoasemalle tai Espooseen mennessä. Kerran jopa ajoin parkkiin Itäkeskukseen ja menin metrolla keskustaan, toisella kertaa taas parkkeerasin Tikkurilan asemalle. Helsingin kantakaupunki autolla on lähinnä painajainen ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle.

Riihimäen ympäristöstä minulla on tosin jonkinlainen hämärä käsitys, kun kävin siellä aikoinaan armeijan, ja siitä syystä kiersin lippaan kanssa keräämässä sotainvalidien syyskeräykseen rahaa Riihimäen lisäksi ainakin Hyvinkäällä ja Hausjärvellä (mm. Hikiällä). Voin muuten sanoa, että tuo on aika hyvä tapa oppia tuntemaan paikkakuntia ja niiden sosioekonomisia oloja mikrotasolla. Siinä määrin kaikenlaisia koteja tuli nähtyä ovelta: niin onnellisia nuoriapareja ja perheitä kuin herttaisia vanhoja mummoja, huumeveikkoja tyhjässä kaljapullojen täyttämässä asunnossaan kuin hajamielisen oloisia vanhoja miehiä jotka liikkuivat kotona täysin vailla vaatteita. Poikkileikkaus yhteiskunnasta ja paikkakunnasta.  :Wink: 

Eipä silti, eivätpä ulkopuoliset välttämättä tunne myöskään Tampereen seudulla kantakaupungin ulkopuolista aluetta kauhean hyvin, enkä kaikkia kulmakuntia varmaan itsekään.

----------


## Albert

> Eipä silti, eivätpä ulkopuoliset välttämättä tunne myöskään Tampereen seudulla kantakaupungin ulkopuolista aluetta kauhean hyvin, enkä kaikkia kulmakuntia varmaan itsekään.


En tunne minäkään. Pispala lienee kantakaupunkia?. Onkohan Pispalan paviljonki vielä voimissan? Ei tullut tänä vuonna käytyä. :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En tunne minäkään. Pispala lienee kantakaupunkia?. Onkohan Pispalan paviljonki vielä voimissan? Ei tullut tänä vuonna käytyä.


Off-topic, varmaan siirretään toiseen ketjuun, mutta sanoisin että Pispala on tulkinnasta riippuen joko kantakaupunkia tai sitten ei. Kantakaupunkia sikäli, että se ei ole lähiö niin että sen ja keskustan välissä olisi tyhjää tilaa. Kaupunkirakenne on täysin yhtenäinen, joskin kiertää Pyynikin metsän laitaa pitkin. Sikäli taas ei ole kantakaupunkia, että se pientalovaltainen kaupunginosa, jolla on oma erillinen identiteetti, ja lisäksi historiallisesti katsoen Pispala oli alkujaan Tampereen kaupungin läntisen rajan takainen työläislähiö tai -slummi Pohjois-Pirkkalan kunnassa. Sanotaan nyt vaikka niin että Pispala on kasvanut kiinni kantakaupunkiin.

Pispalan paviljongista en ole kuullutkaan, vaikka olen siellä asunut vuodesta 1986 siihen asti kunnes lähdin muualle opiskelemaan (ja vapaa-ajat opiskeluaikoinakin), ja ihan vieressä Hyhkyssä vuodesta 2002 sekä ensi kuusta alkaen jälleen takaisin Pispalan puolella, tosin eri osoitteessa.  :Very Happy: 

Jostain syystä sanasta paviljonki tulee minulle lähinnä mieleen kirkkoa vastapäätä oleva ravintola Amanda, mutta en tiedä meneekö arvaus nyt ihan metsään. Sekin on tosin kulkenut tuolla nimellä jo ainakin 80/90-lukujen vaihteesta saakka.

----------


## Albert

> Pispalan paviljongista en ole kuullutkaan, vaikka olen siellä asunut vuodesta 1986 siihen asti kunnes lähdin muualle opiskelemaan (ja vapaa-ajat opiskeluaikoinakin), ja ihan vieressä Hyhkyssä vuodesta 2002 sekä ensi kuusta alkaen jälleen takaisin Pispalan puolella, tosin eri osoitteessa. 
> Jostain syystä sanasta paviljonki tulee minulle lähinnä mieleen kirkkoa vastapäätä oleva ravintola Amanda, mutta en tiedä meneekö arvaus nyt ihan metsään. Sekin on tosin kulkenut tuolla nimellä jo ainakin 80/90-lukujen vaihteesta saakka.


(K)Offia on. Olisiko se Pispalan valtatie 39 ja "terassilta" oiva näkymä Näsijärvelle.
Terassin halkaistuista puunrungoista tehdyt pöydät ja istuimet (lahoamassa pahasti jo vuosia, vuosia sitten) ovat näkemisen arvoiset. Ja sisällä, keskikaljakuppila upealla ehkä 1940-luvun lopun sisustuksella. Olen maatamme kiertänyt, mutten missään nähnyt vastaavaa.  :Razz:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> (K)Offia on. Olisiko se Pispalan valtatie 39 ja "terassilta" oiva näkymä Näsijärvelle.
> Terassin halkaistuista puunrungoista tehdyt pöydät ja istuimet (lahoamassa pahasti jo vuosia, vuosia sitten) ovat näkemisen arvoiset. Ja sisällä, keskikaljakuppila upealla ehkä 1940-luvun lopun sisustuksella. Olen maatamme kiertänyt, mutten missään nähnyt vastaavaa.


Osoitteesta päätellen kyseessä on Ravintola Vastavirta-Klubi. Sellainen siinä ainakin nykyään on. Sisällä en ole ikinä käynyt, joten kokemuksia en osaa kertoa. Kuuleman mukaan paikassa järjestetään ainakin musiikkiesityksiä eri makuihin. Tosin tuo talo ei ole 40-luvulta vaan paljon uudempi.

Perinteisempiä paikkoja on Pulteri, mutta sen osoite on Pispalan valtatie 23. Sielläkään en ole käynyt, mutta ainakin paikalla on pitkä historia.

Ai niin joo, Vastavirta-Klubilla on tosiaan jonkinlainen kattoterassi, josta lienee hyvä näköala. Kyllä se se varmaan sitten on.

----------


## Albert

> Osoitteesta päätellen kyseessä on Ravintola Vastavirta-Klubi. Sellainen siinä ainakin nykyään on. Sisällä en ole ikinä käynyt, joten kokemuksia en osaa kertoa. Kuuleman mukaan paikassa järjestetään ainakin musiikkiesityksiä eri makuihin.


Se on samassa talossa sen yläkerrassa. Ja siellä on terassikin, ylempänä kadusta.



> Pispalan Paviljonki on alakerran naapurinsa kanssa ollut melko pitkään jo tummanharmaalla listalla.

----------


## teme

Asiasta: On tiettyjä toimintoja ja yrityksiä joille lentokenttä on erinomainen sijainti. Suunniteltu toimistorakentaminen ei ole tähän tarpeeseen missään suhteessa. Noin juhlapuhetasolla suositaan kaavotoitusta joka tiivistää yhdyskuntarakennetta. Semmoinen brutaalifunkkiksen jäänne kuin "työpaikka-alue" on tämän tavoitteen vastainen ylipäänsä, varsinkin jos se on ylettömän iso ja seudun laidalla.

Muusta:

Minusta Kaaleppi on ihan asiallinen keskustelija. Elmolla on vain traumoja aikaisemmista kehäratafaneista, ymmärrän kyllä miksi.

Klaukkalaan ei junaa tule, koska "juna tuo huumet", kuten kunnanjohtaja sen totesi. Lisäksi Klaukkala on käytännössä kolme kilometriä pitkä parkkipaikka, mikä ei tue raideliikennettä.

Malmi ei ole sama asia kuin Tikkurila, se on kaikinne vikoineen kertaluokkaa paremmin kaavoitettu ja toimivampi kuin Tikkurila. Minäkin olen asunut 20 vuotta Vantaalla, ja sanotaan nyt ihan suoraan että Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelu, kaikkine vikoineen, vaan on kertaluokkaa parempaa. Esimerkiksi ne Marja-Radan asemat, neljä kaistaa asemann ympäri, ei puutu kuin harmaabetonitornit niin sehän on Koivukylä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lahdessa Murole mainitsi hups-hankkeiksi Kehäradan ja Espoon metron, koska yhtäkkiä ja odottamatta ne päätetäänkin tehdä, vaikkei kukaan odota niin tapahtuvan.


Ei maininnut ainakaan esityksessään. Kehärata ja länsimetro eivät missään nimessä syntyneet odottamatta, vaan päinvastoin, molempia on odotettu jo kauan. Ne ovat olleet PLJ:n hankelistoilla jo pitkään ja länsimetrosta on kiistelty poliittisella tasolla jo vuosikymmeniä.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Löysin netistä mielenkiintoisen kommentin kehäradan tarpeettomuudesta. Göbbels ja natsitkin pääsivät mukaan.



> "Tulevaisuudessa olisi toki suotavaa, että myös kaukojunat pysähtyisivät lentoasemalla, mutta se on jo kalliimpi projekti." 
> 
> Tässäpä tuo ongelma on: suoranaisella valehtelulla ja vääristelyllä on muokattu julkinen mielipide uskomaan, että pääradan siirto lentoaseman kautta olisi jotenkin erityisen kallis projekti verrattuna kehärataan. Mutta eihän se ole. Joukkoliikennefoorumilla (www.jlf.fi) esitettyjen arvioiden mukaan hintalappu olisi suunnilleen sama. Hyödyt vaan kohdistuvat täysin eri tavalla. Pääratavaihtoehto tarjoaisi nopean yhteyden lentoasemalle sekä Helsingin keskustasta että kaikista kaupungeista pääradan suunnasta (Tampere, Lahti, Jyväskylä jne.). Kehärata taas on Vantaan sisäisiin tarpeisiin suunniteltu hanke, josta hyötyvät lähinnä ne maanomistajat joiden tonttien vierelle saadaan asemat. Mitään väliä ei ole sillä, että edes tuohon tarpeeseen kehärata ei ole paras vaihtoehto - kehäradan kun maksaa pääosin valtio ja pikaratikat maksaisi Vantaa itse. 
> 
> Kehärata on suuri veronmaksajien rahojen puhallus huuhaa-hankkeeseen, jota on pohjustettu häikäilemättömällä propagandalla. Kehäradan hyötyjä on paisuteltu täysin perusteettomasti ja vaihtoehtoja (=suoraa pääratayhteyttä lentoasemalle) ei ole tutkittu tosissaan muutoin kuin sen verran että on päästy julkisuudessa leimaamaan se megakalliiksi hankkeeksi "jonka aika on joskus 2050-luvulla". Kun lukee kehäradan propagandamateriaalia, voi kuulla kaikuja göbbelsiläisestä retoriikasta, jossa musta esitetään valkoisena ja päinvastoin. 
> "*JH*"


Tämä asiallinen ja kiihkoton kommentti liittyi Tekniikka&Talous lehden juttuun, jossa kerrottiin kehäradan olevan hukkainvestointi m.m siksi, että matkalaukkuja joutuu siirtämään Tikkurilan asemalla, jos tulee junalla pohjoisesta. Ei voi kun sanoa, että sellaista se junanvaihto on.

http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/kommen...icle247718.ece

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei maininnut ainakaan esityksessään. Kehärata ja länsimetro eivät missään nimessä syntyneet odottamatta, vaan päinvastoin, molempia on odotettu jo kauan. Ne ovat olleet PLJ:n hankelistoilla jo pitkään ja länsimetrosta on kiistelty poliittisella tasolla jo vuosikymmeniä.


Pitäisikö nyt kysyä Murolelta itseltään, mitä hän muistaa puhuneensa. Väitän nimittäin Penan maininneen Marja-radan ja metron. Muistan tämän siksi, koska olin itse yllättynyt, että hän esitti ne tässä yhteydessä. Mutta toisaalta ymmärsin perustelun hyvin. Siis vaikka molemmat ovat olleet pitkään esillä (metro n. 40 vuotta ja Marja-rata 20 vuotta), kukaan ei ennen vuotta 2006 uskonut, että kummastakaan tulee totta. Mutta yhtäkkiä niistä vain tuli päätös, hupsista.

Penan hups-ajatuksen tarkoitushan oli kuvata sitä, miten hallitsematonta näiden suurten asioiden eteneminen ja toteutuminen on. On erittäin lyhytjänteistä ja hankalaa tehdä suunnitelmia, kun niiden toteutumisesta ei oikeasti ole mitään varmuutta. Tai joku hups-hanke muuttaa yhtäkkiä koko tilanteen. Kuten Lahden oikorata koko koillisen suunnan rautatieverkon pitkän ajan suunnitelmien lähtökohdan.

Ja toisaalta, suunnitelmilla itsellään ei myöskään ole mitään pysyvyyttä. PLJ-suunnittelu on minusta oivallinen esimerkki tästä. Olen havainnollistanut tätä PLJ:tä käsittelevällä nettisivullani kuvassa 1. jaksojen rahoitusosuudet. Eipä voi kovin pitkäjänteisenä pitää edes seudun omaa liikennesuunnittelutyötä, kun hankkeet ja rahoitusosuudet heittelevät kuperkeikkaa neljän vuoden välein.

Tähän ketjuun tuo mainitsemani kuva liittyy erittäin hyvin. Onhan täällä arvioitu Kehäradan ja metron vievän kaiken rahan joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseltä. Ja niinhän se tekee jo PLJ:n budjettilukujen tasolla. Lisäksi on hyvä ymmärtää, että PLJ:n budjettilukuihin perustuva kuvio antaa asiasta turhan ruusuisen kuvan. Tämänhetkiset kustannusarviot ovat huomattavasti PLJ:n lukuja suuremmat. Samanlaista nousua ei ole havaittu toteutuneissa tieliikennehankkeissa. Eli raskasraidehankkeet ovat varsinainen käenpoika, joka antaa autopuolueelle valtit käsiinsä vastustaa joukkoliikenteen rahoitusta.

Tässä mielessä voi pohtia myös Kaalepin aiemmin esiin tuomaa Pekkarisen kommenttia siitä, että Marjaradan valtionrahoitus olisikin käytetty tiehankkeisiin jossain muualla Suomessa. En tällaista kannata, mutta silloin olisi Helsingin seudulla jääneet joukkoliikenteen valtionrahoitusmahdollisuudet avoimiksi, eikä yksi megahanke olisi tallonut kaikkea muuta alleen.

Myös tähän asiaan Murole puuttui kritisoiden sitä, että poliitikkoja ja virkamiehiä eivät kiinnosta muut kuin megahankkeet, vaikka muilla hankkeilla olisikin suuria tai jopa suurempia vaikutuksia kuin megahankkeilla. Tässäkin olen samaa mieltä.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Tämä asiallinen ja kiihkoton kommentti liittyi Tekniikka&Talous lehden juttuun, jossa kerrottiin kehäradan olevan hukkainvestointi m.m siksi, että matkalaukkuja joutuu siirtämään Tikkurilan asemalla, jos tulee junalla pohjoisesta. Ei voi kun sanoa, että sellaista se junanvaihto on.


Se kommentti Göebbelseineen on pölhö, mutta T&T mielipidekirjoitus on ihan hyvä. Tosin minusta bussin ja junan matka-aikojen vertailu on myös pölhöä, toinen on matkustusmukava, tilava ja täsmällinen liikenneväline. Ei matkustajat nyt pelkän (keski)matka-ajan mukaan kulkuvälinettä valitse. Pointtina se että linjaus on turhan hidas on kuitenkin asiallinen.

Muuten, tämmöistä raidekaupunkia sitten luvassa:



> Parannettavan osuuden kautta Kehä III:lla kulkee huomattava osa vuonna 2008 valmistuvan Vuosaaren sataman tavaraliikenteestä. Tien varrella sijaitsee myös useita valtakunnallisesti merkittäviä logistiikkakeskuksia. Se on myös tärkein maareitti HelsinkiVantaan lentoasemalle.
> 
> Kehä III on lisäksi merkittävä pääkaupunkiseudun joukko- ja poikittaisliikenteen väylä sekä yksi Suomen ruuhkaisimpia teitä.
> 
> Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Lentoasemantien välisellä osuudella kulkee arkisin noin 69 000 autoa vuorokaudessa, vuoteen 2030 mennessä määrän ennustetaan kasvavan 100 000:een.
> 
> Ensimmäinen rakennusvaihe aloitetaan elokuussa 2009.
> http://www.tiehallinto.fi/servlet/pa...u=410&kieli=fi


Mikä ihmeen moottoritie vetää 100 000 autoa vuorokaudessa?

----------


## petteri

> Mikä ihmeen moottoritie vetää 100 000 autoa vuorokaudessa?


Moottoritie, jolla on 3-4 kaistaa suuntaansa.

100000 autoa vuorokaudessa eli 50000 autoa per suunta menee nyt Suomessa rikki vain Kehä I:llä Vihdintien ja Tuusulanväylän välissä. Arkipäivän liikennemäärä on noin 110000 autoa vuorokaudessa.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Kehä III:n parannus on ikävä, mutta välttämätön toimenpide. Tosin kyse on vain hätäavusta, sillä mikäli liikenne kaksinkertaistuu 20v sisällä, tiet ovat tukossa joka tapauksessa. Tilanteen voisi rinnastaa sydänpotilaaseen, jolla on huonot elintavat ja joka helpottaa oloaan nitrolla.

Aiemmin jo toin esille, että keskustelu kehäradan vaihtoehdoista ja muu spekulointi kuuluisi toiseen ketjuun. Vertaamme rakenteilla olevaa hanketta erilaisiin arvioihin ja oletuksiin, joissa on monta muuttujaa.

Vantaalainen ja espoolainen autokaupunki ei taas liity kehärataan, vaan siihen, että de facto Vantaata ja Espoota on vuosikausia kaavoitettu autokaupungiksi ilman mitään todellisia vaihtoehtoja. Erinäisistä syistä johtuen Espoo on brändännyt itsensä raikkaammaksi ja merelliseksi esikaupungiksi. Espoon kehitys on ollut tietoista: se on perustunut siihen, että aina voidaan vallata uusia metsäalueita ja aina löytyy pätkä merta talolle. Ei ole ollut painetta tiivistää johonkin. Espoo on vastannut teollistuneen Suomen takaravoissa olevaan agraari-unelmaan: kaukana paha maailma ja ikävät ihmiset, lähellä omakotitalo, metsää ja "vapaus" omaan elämään. Vantaa on taas toiminut seudun logistiikan reservimetsänä ja ottanut vastaan ison joukon köyhempiä ihmisiä metsälähiöihin. Kuten dosentti Sami Moisio totesi (vapaasti lainattuna), ollaan Suomessa luovuttu varsinaisesta aluepolitiikasta varkain, mutta varmasti. Suomi rakentaa menestystään metropolialueen ja parin muun kaupunkiseudun varaan. Syykin tähän on selvä: vaihtoehtoja ei ole, sillä kautta historian kaupungit ja niiden kehitys on ollut ratkaisevaa (vrt. Italian kaupunkivaltiot).

Suomessa ollaankin jossain määrin menossa kohti "kaupunkivaltioita", jos ajatellaan sitä, että rakennamme yhteiskuntaamme ns. veturikaupunkien, kuten Jyväskylä tai Tampere varaan. Helsinki on tässä joukossa kuitenkin kummajainen: se on toisaalta normaalin yli miljoonan asukkaan metropolialueen kriteerit täyttävä monikeskustainen alue (Espoon ja Vantaan kanssa), toisaalta moniongelmainen ja hajarakenteinen alue, jossa liikenneongelmia ei ole saatu hallintaan vieläkään ja jossa maahanmuutto (lue: etnoslummit) muodostavat huomattavan vaikuttajan tiettyihin alueisiin. 

En itse tunne Muroleen agendaa sen tarkemmin, hän laati joskus muistaakseni raideliikennevision Helsingin seudulle. Muroleelta voisi vaikka kysyä, miksi hänen visiossaan kaukoliikennerata lentoasemalle oli ajoitettu v. 2050.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En itse tunne Muroleen agendaa sen tarkemmin, hän laati joskus muistaakseni raideliikennevision Helsingin seudulle. Muroleelta voisi vaikka kysyä, miksi hänen visiossaan kaukoliikennerata lentoasemalle oli ajoitettu v. 2050.


Olen käsitellyt YTV:n vuonna 2002 julkaisemaa raidevisiota lyhyesti Kaupunkiliikenne.netissä. Oma tulkintani Kaalepin kysymyksen vastaukseksi on, että rajallisten rahoitusresurssien vuoksi hankkeet on pantava johonkin järjestykseen ja toisaalta, vision tarkasteluvuosi on 2050 ja sen hetkiseen tilanteeseen voidaan tietenkin päätyä erilaisin toteutusjärjestyksin.

Oikaisen tässä kuitenkin, että visioehdotuksessa lentokentän pääradan toteutus oli ajoitettu 2030-luvulle. Toteutusjärjestys oli suunnilleen näin (vuosikymmenittäin):

2010 Espoon kaupunkirata, Marjarata, Töölön metro
2015 Raide-Jokeri
2020 Espoon metro joko Töölön tai Lauttasaaren kautta
2030 Klaukkalan rata, Marjaradan muuttaminen metroksi, Olarin ja Suurpellon pikaratikat, suurnopeusrata lentokentälle
2040 Pikaratikka Kivenlahteen, Nummelan rata, paikallisjunat Porvoon radalle, pikaratikka Tikkurilasta Malmin kautta Laajasaloon, metro Östersundomiin
2050 Elsa-suurnopeusrata, pikaratikan laajennukset TikkurilaLeppävaara, KivenlahtiKauklahti, OtaniemiPasilaViikki

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Oikaisen tässä kuitenkin, että visioehdotuksessa lentokentän pääradan toteutus oli ajoitettu 2030-luvulle. Toteutusjärjestys oli suunnilleen näin (vuosikymmenittäin): [...]
> 2030 Klaukkalan rata, Marjaradan muuttaminen metroksi, Olarin ja Suurpellon pikaratikat, suurnopeusrata lentokentälle[...]
> 2050 Elsa-suurnopeusrata, pikaratikan laajennukset TikkurilaLeppävaara, KivenlahtiKauklahti, OtaniemiPasilaViikki


Mahtaisiko tämän aikataulutuksen takana olla itse asiassa ajatus siitä, että Helsinki-lentokenttä -yhteys toimisi Etelä-Suomen suurnopeusrataverkoston solmukohtana? Tällaisia skenaarioita muistan nähneeni joskus.

Jos ajatus on ollut, että 2030-luvulla päärata Tampereelle nostetaan suurnopeusluokkaan (> 300 km/h) tai sitten korvataan erillisellä suurnopeusradalla, niin silloinhan olisi luontevaa, että Helsinki-lentoasema -väli kytkeytyisi tähän. ELSA-rata Turkuun näyttää olevan merkitty parikymmentä vuotta myöhemmäksi.

Tosiasiassa Pasilan ja lentoaseman väli on niin lyhyt, että eihän siinä ehdi kunnolla edes kiihdyttää suureen (> 300 km/h) nopeuteen. Siinä mielessä tavallinenkin rata olisi ihan riittävä, ja normaalin suurehkon 220 km/h -nopeuden salliva rata varsinkin.

Jostain syystä julkisuudessa aikataulu on sittemmin siirtynyt parikymmentä vuotta tulevaisuuteen verrattuna tähän hahmotelmaan...?

Henkilökohtaisesti olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että 2030-luku on sekin jo aika myöhäinen ajankohta näin olennaisen tärkeälle hankkeelle.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Väitän kyllä, että julkisuudessa päärata-vaihtoehto on lähes vaiettu kuoliaaksi. Vai onko sinulla osoittaa linkkejä tai lehtileikkeitä, joissa tätä aihetta käsitellään? Muutamia varmasti on, mm. Finnairin Keijo Suilan lausunto, jossa hän toteaa lentoaseman kaukojunayhteyden kehärataa paremmaksi.


Väitä vaan. Minä voisin sanoa samaa monista muista politiikan aiheista. Julkisuus on joskus valikoivaa. Vastuussa asiasta ovat siis päätoimittajat? Keijo Suilan lausunto on yhden yhtiön näkökulmasta annettu lausunto, vaikka ansiokas olikin omalla tavallaan.




> Ainakaan Pirkanmaalla ei ole käyty kunnollista kansalaiskeskustelua tästä aiheesta ensinkään. Tuskin kukaan on edes tietoinen siitä, että tällaista kukaan on ikinä ajatellutkaan. Aamulehti ei ole aiheesta juuri uutisoinut. Ja jos joku höyrypää vaikuttaja paikallisesti olisikin sitä mieltä, että tämä muka tappaisi Pirkkalan kentän niin tuo on kyllä täyttää huuhaata. (Enkä ole sitäpaitsi tällaisia lausuntoja edes nähnyt.) Pirkkalan kentän elinedellytykset eivät ole kiinni Tampere-Helsinki -reitin kohtalosta. Jos junalla pääsee lähes yhtä nopeasti, niin tuo reitti saa ainakin minun mielestäni kadota aivan vapaasti. Lentoyhteyksiä säilyy kyllä muualle ihan riittävästi..


Pirkanmaan keskustelu on edelleen sen median ja kansanedustajien vastuulla ja Aamulehdelle isoin orgastinen ilakoinnin aihe viime aikoina ovat olleet Lielahden Prisma ja P-Hämppi.




> Minusta on turha sysätä vastuuta tamperelaisten ja turkulaisten niskaan. Selvää on, että nämä kaupungit -- erityisesti Tampere -- olisivat hyötymässä eniten lentokenttäradasta parantuneen saavutettavuuden kautta, eli olisi irrationaalista yrittää torpata se. Sanon tämän tietoisesti tamperelaisena.


Selvyys siitä saadaan, kunhan selvitys asiasta joskus valmistuu. Jos järkeillään, että Murole on asiantuntija, sinä olet asiantuntija (jota en kiistä) ja minä trolli, niin kahden asiantuntijan mielipiteet ajoituksesta ovat vastakkaisia. Mielenkiintoista olisi kuitenkin tietää, mistä vastuusta puhut ennen kuin pohditaan kenelle se kuuluu. Vastuu uutisoinnista on median (esim. AL), vastuu poliittisista avauksista on mm. Pirkanmaan kansanedustajien.




> Mitä Turkuun tulee, ELSA-radan linjaus Vantaan lentoaseman kautta ei tosin ole yhtä selkeästi hyödyllinen kuin pääradan linjaus. Toki se parantaisi Turun ja Vantaan lentoaseman välisiä yhteyksiä, mutta pidentäisi vastaavasti matka-aikaa Helsingin keskustaan verrattuna toisenlaiseen linjaukseen. Riippuu subjektiivisista prioriteeteista kumpaa pitää tärkeämpänä. Siksi ymmärrän jos ELSA-selvityksessä tätä ei ole pidetty tärkeänä tai toivottavana. Mutta tästä ei tietenkään voi päätellä mitään pääradan tai Lahden oikoradan osalta: Tampere, Lahti, Seinäjoki, Jyväskylä jne. tulisivat kaikki ajallisesti lähemmäs Vantaan lentoasemaa verrattuna kehäratavaihtoehtoon. Lisäksi yksi täysin tarpeeton junanvaihto jäisi pois.


Matka-aika ELSA-selvityksen mukaan on 300km/h-vaihtoehdossa 1t11min. 0-vaihtoehdossa n. 1t45min ja loput ovat alle 1t30 pienillä eroilla. Jos kaiken lisäksi itärata ammutaan Tapanilasta itään,vaikka Kouvolaan, jää lentoasemarata aika orvoksi, koska Savon ja Karjalan junat menevät kentän ohi, kuten Turun junatkin.





> Miten se olisi voinut saavuttaa laajaa poliittista kannatusta, kun siitä ei ole keskusteltu? Jos sanot, että on keskusteltu, niin pyydän osoittamaan missä tämä keskustelu on tapahtunut ja mitä kukin taho on lausunut...


Poliittinen keskustelu kulkee omia raiteitaan ja sitä on vaikea ohjata. Asiasta on varmasti kulisseissa keskusteltu, mutta jostain syystä aihe ei ole tarpeeksi seksikäs. Kenen vika lie.




> Mitäköhän asioita kehäradasta on tutkittu tarkasti? Kirjoitetettu siitä on paljon, mutta minusta ei täytä tarkan tutkimisen kriteereitä jos ei ole olemassa dokumenttia, jossa kehärata ja sen ilmeisin vaihtoehto eli pääradan siirto on asetettu vastakkain, ja numeroiden valossa osoitettu, että kehärata on parempi vaihtoehto ja tulee siksi rakentaa..


Kehäradasta on olemassa rahoitusselvitys, siitä on olemassa hankkeen sivuilla valtava määrä tietoa. Lisäksi hankkeen asemakaavoitus oli todella perusteellista. Hankkeen valmistelu on vienyt vuosia. En käsitä miksi Vantaan olisi pitänyt lyödä hanskat tiskiin ja jäädä vuosiksi odottelemaan aihiotasolla olevaa kaukojunarataa kentälle, josta ei ole olemassa mitään päätöksiä. Nyt asiat menivät näin.





> Vantaan prosenttiosuus kehäradan rakentamisessa on suhteettoman pieni siihen nähden, että kyseessä on täysin paikallisiin tarpeisiin (kaavoitus) suunniteltu rata, jolla ei ole valtakunnallista vaikuttavuutta (pääradan siirto taas olisi pääosin valtakunnallinen hanke, josta Vantaa pääsisi hyötymään siinä sivussa). Länsimetronkin tilanne on toinen. Hanke itsessään voi olla höyrypäinen, mutta ainakin Espoo maksaa siitä edes jotenkuten riittävän osuuden itse. Maakunnissa kunnat eivät ole toistaiseksi osallistuneet ratahankkeiden kustannuksiin, koska eihän muualla kuin Helsingissä ole lähiliikennettä. Haluttaisiin kyllä, mutta kun ei ole saatu, johtuen sekä VR:stä sekä lainsäädännöllisistä ynnä muista esteistä. Muihin infrahankkeisiin kunnat kyllä osallistuvat..


Aiemmin tulikin jo todettua, että Helsingin seudun asuntotilanne on todellakin valtakunnallinen kysymys. No, ehkä kaikkien mielestä, mutta aika monen mielestä. Maakuntien lähiliikenne-teema on hauska. Suurin syy on se, että operaattorista on sillä kuululla ja jo mainitullakin Goebbelsin teknikalla tehty tarinan konna. Lähiliikennettä maakunnissa ei ole, koska alueiden kunnat eivät sitä ole aktiivisesti ajaneet ja koska valtio ei yksin lähde sellaista subventoimaan. Jos kerran YTV maksaa viulut täällä, niin eikös tämän kovasti vaiheessa olevan Tampereen YTV:n pitäisi myöskin maksaa edes 50% paikallisista viuluista? Vaan kovin hitaasti käy tuo liikennekuntayhtymänkin perustaminen, kova oli kahden liikennöitsijän mahtikäsky kokoukseen. Jos lähiliikennettä sinne haluttaisiin, voisi nähdä Pirkanmaan kansanedustajat suu vaahdossa huutavan asiasta. Vaan eipä kuulu mitään. Ei VR ole todellinen ongelma. Siltä voidaan poliittisella ohjauksella tilata lähiliikennettä minne vain. Tosin maksumiehiä ei alueilta löydy. Ainoa iso infrahanke, johon tiedän jonkun ison kaupungin osallistuvan, on tuo Mansen rantaväylä. Muita en tunne. Vantaan osuus on todella huomattava, kun verrataan sitä maakuntien tasoon.




> Ja ihan turha kyllä väittää, että esim. Tampereen seudulle rakennettaisiin megainfraa helsinkiläisten verovaroilla. Tällä hetkellä ymmärtääkseni käynnissä ei liene yhtään isoa valtakunnallista tiehanketta koko Pirkanmaalla, eikä ole budjettikehyksessäkään. Eli mitään ei ole luvassa, siitä huolimatta että valtion veroja maksetaan täällä siinä missä muuallakin. Läntinen ohitusmoottoritie toki valmistui jokin aika sitten, mutta tuo olikin yksittäinen iso hanke. Koskahan Helsingissä on ollut tilanne, että mitään infraa ei ole ollut rakenteilla? Onkohan ikinä?.



Ja turha väittää, että Helsinkiin rakennettaisiin infraa muun maan rahoilla. Helsinkiä kupataan verotuloissa niin rajusti, että oktaavi alaspäin, kiitos. Tällä hetkellä on esimerkiksi tilanne, jossa Helsingin kaupungin alueelle ei rakenneta mitään infraa valtion varoista. Ä-ää..länsimetro ei käy. Valtion osuus tulee vasta 2010 jälkeen. Mutta ilmeisesti Helsinkiin ei saa rakentaa mitään, jos ei Tampereelle tehdä samanaikaisesti jotain. 





> Kuinkas nopea tuo kehärata olikaan kentälle keskustasta? Muutaman minuutin nopeampi?
> 
> Jos haluaa nopean lentokenttäyhteyden Helsingin päärautatieasemalta ja Pasilasta lentoasemalle, niin ainoastaan pääradan lentoasemayhteys voi tarjota sen. Se olisi suora ja sellaisena nopea. Pysähdyksiä tulisi muutama tai sitten ei ollenkaan Pasilan ja lentoaseman välillä. Kehärataa kiertää ja pysähtelee, ja on hidas. Lentokenttämetro olisi suorempi, mutta metrona hidas ja pysähtelisi tiheästi, ja lisäksi huiman kallis siihen nähden, ettei sen infraa voisi käyttää mihinkään muuhun tarpeeseen. Raitiotie ei olisi erityisen nopea yhteys sekään, mutta toisaalta hintalappu olisi kohtuullisen vaatimaton ja se olisi yhdistettävissä olemassa olevaan raitiotieinfraan eli ei ihan huono ajatus sekään, vaikkei korvaisikaan päärata-vaihtoehtoa.


Kehärata kiertää ja pysähtelee...joo ja samalla palvelee. Kehärataa ei edelleenkään rakenneta yhtä tarkoitusta varten. 27-30min matka-aika hakkaa mennen tullen yölläkin (oma kokemus) jopa 50+ min keskustaan jurnuttavat tuulilasilastissa ajavat dösat. Kehäradalla on monta funktiota, yksi niistä on sujuva yhteys (8min matka-aika, 10min vuoroväli useimmiten) Tikkurilaan. Päihittää taatusti Jumboa kiertävän, helmoistaan ruostuneen ulkomaisen yhtiön linjurin.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos kaiken lisäksi itärata ammutaan Tapanilasta itään,vaikka Kouvolaan, jää lentoasemarata aika orvoksi, koska Savon ja Karjalan junat menevät kentän ohi, kuten Turun junatkin.


Puolet Suomen kaukojunamatkoista tehdään pääradalla, joten en nyt välttämättä tässä yhteydessä käyttäisi termiä "orpo".




> En käsitä miksi Vantaan olisi pitänyt lyödä hanskat tiskiin ja jäädä vuosiksi odottelemaan aihiotasolla olevaa kaukojunarataa kentälle, josta ei ole olemassa mitään päätöksiä.


Mm. taloudellisista syistä. Itse asiassa Vantaa on yksi pahin vedätyksen kohde koko kehäratahankkeessa, eivät itse vaan ole tajunneet sitä vielä.

----------


## teme

> Kehärata kiertää ja pysähtelee...joo ja samalla palvelee. Kehärataa ei edelleenkään rakenneta yhtä tarkoitusta varten. 27-30min matka-aika hakkaa mennen tullen yölläkin (oma kokemus) jopa 50+ min keskustaan jurnuttavat tuulilasilastissa ajavat dösat. Kehäradalla on monta funktiota, yksi niistä on sujuva yhteys (8min matka-aika, 10min vuoroväli useimmiten) Tikkurilaan. Päihittää taatusti Jumboa kiertävän, helmoistaan ruostuneen ulkomaisen yhtiön linjurin.


No joo... Bussin ja raideliikenteen vertaaminen suoraan matka-aikojen perusteella ei minunkaan mielestäni ole perusteltua ihan ylipäänsä. Mutta sitten taas toisaalta, mikä ihmeen pakko se bussiyhteys on järjestää Jumboa kiertävällä helmoistaan ruostuneella bussilla? Eli vertailu jossa oletetaan ettei bussiliikennettä voi kehittää on pölhö. Bussilla on myös muita etuja kuten se että sillä pääsee lähes suoraan hotellin ovelle...

Tietääkö joku muuten miten vaihtoja on tarkoitus kehittää Tikkurilassa? Siellä asemalla ei ole edes liukuportaita, jotenkin ajatus siitä että kaukojunasta ravataan matkatavaroiden kanssa ylös alas ei tunnu houkuttelevalta. Olisiko raideteknisesti kuinka mahdoton ajatus järjestää laiturin yli vaihto? Eli siis niin että pohjoisesta tuleva kaukojuna ja etälästä tuleva I pysähtyvät samalla laiturilla, ja toisinpäin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tietääkö joku muuten miten vaihtoja on tarkoitus kehittää Tikkurilassa?


Tikkurilaanhan rakennettaneen kokonaan uusi asema, tai matkakeskus, kuten sitä tavataan nimittää. Mitään tarkkoja suunnitelmia en tosin ole siitä löytänyt. Yksi kuva muistaakseni on ollut sellainen iso pyöreä rakennus Tikkurilantien päälle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> TikkurilaVeromies (Aviapolis) -akseli ei vieläkään muistuta kaupunkia. Kehä 3:a visioitiin Vantaan Aleksanterinkaduksi jo 1980-luvulla. Vuoden 1992 pikaraitiosuunnitelma tuki tätä ajatusta. Vuonna 2001 esiteltiin K2, jossa pikaratikka oli jalostunut Tikkurilan ja Veromiehen väliseksi kaupunkikehityshankkeeksi. Mutta näyttää siltä, että kaupungin hajoittajien linja voittaa, koska suurempi raha kiinnostaa enemmän.


Tikkurilan ja Veromiehen välinen alue on ollut iät ja ajat teollisuusaluetta, johtuen ehkä lentomelusta? Kehäkolmosella on yhtä vähän tekemistä Aleksanterinkadun kanssa kuin mitä kaurapuurolalon sisäfilepihvin kanssa. 1980-luvulla kehäkolmonen oli 2-kaistainen koko matkaltaan ja liikennemäärät  varmaan neljäs- tai viidesosa nykyiseen verrattuna.  Olisi ollut kiinnostava nähdä minne eteläisen Suomen läpi ajavat rekka-armaadat olisi pistetty ajamaan jos kehästä olisi tehty Vantaan Aleksi jouluvaloineen kaikkinen?

Muistan toki K2 vision ja sitä kehuttiin aikoinaan mutta koska kyseessä olis ollut 3 km pitkä katu, eli yhtä pitkä kuin Mannerheimintie, niin jokainen voi ymmärtää että sellaista ei rakenneta hetkessä. Tikkurilan ja Veromiehen välinen työpaikka-alue nykyisessä muodossan merkitsee kaiketi enemmän Vantaalle kuin sen vaihtoehtoiset käyttötavat. 




> Vantaalla ei tietenkään puhuttu eikä puhuta pääradasta lentokentän kautta. Se ei ole Vantaan intressi, kuten totesit, vaan Vantaan intressi on ollut vuosikymmenet saada kaikki junat pysähtymään Tikkurilassa imagosyistä. Lentokentän pääratahan veisi pikajunat kokonaan pois Tikkurilasta! Onhan noloa, kun yhdessä Suomen suurimmista kaupungeista pikajunat eivät pysähdy. Mutta miksi ne pysähtyisivät, jos aseman ympäristö muistuttaa maaseudun kyläkeskusta nakkikioskeineen?


Ehkä me asuimme eri puolella Vantaata, mutta minun mielestäni Tikkurila on kaupunkimainen ja kompakti keskusta Vantaalle, eli sen todellakin mieltää Vantaan keskustaksi, toisin kuin Espoon Tapiola, Leppävaara tai Espoon keskus. Se on myös viihtyisämpi ja monipuolisempi kuin Helsingin Malmi tai Itäkeskus, mielestäni Tiksi on yksi onnistuneimpia aluekeskuksia pk-seudulla. Siellä on paljon kauppoja ja muita palveluja sekä kouluja ja oppilaitoksia ja työpaikkoja ja nähtävyykiä kuten Heureka, joten kaikkien junien pysähtyminen siellä on mielestäni itsestäänselvää. 

Se missä Vantaan kaupunki mokasi perusteellisesti, oli että rakennettiin Jumbo-Vantaanportti kehäkolmosen varrelle keskelle ei mitään. Jumbo on vienyt osittain asiakkaat Tikkurilan kaupoilta. Olisi ollut parempi rakentaa edes se Jumbo Tuusulanväylän itäpuolelle Tikkurilan kylkeen, tai paras paikka olisi ollut pääradan itäpuolelle entisen maalitehtaan ja lyijysulattamon alueelle jolta puhdistettiin myrkkyjä. 




> Vantaalaisesta näkökulmasta olisi ollut mielekästä tehdä liikennejärjestelmä- ja kaupunkirakennevertailu Marja-Vantaasta (ja -Radasta) ja TikkurilaMartinlaako -ratikan kaupunkikehitysvaikutuksista. Ei tehty, koska ei haluttu riskeerata Marja-Vantaata. Valtakunnan tasolla mukaan olisi otettava vielä oikorata lentokentän kautta, jolloin vaihtoehdot olisivat kaikkiaan:
> Marja-VantaaTikkurilaMartinlaakso kehityskäytäväMarja-Vantaa + lentokentän päärataTikkurilaMartinlaakso kehityskäytävä + lentokentän päärata


Lentokentän kautta kulkeva oikorata voidaan polkaista käyntiin milloin vaan, kun ja jos saadaan vakuutus ilmailutahoilta että vähentävät tuntuvasti kotimaan lentoliikennettä ainakin lähempänä olevilta kentiltä Helsinki-Vantaalle (Tampere, Pori, Jyväskylä, Lappeenranta). Mutta ensiksi katsotaan miten kehärata toimii. On se kuitenkin parannus nykyiseen lentokettäjoukkoliikennepalveluun verrattuna. Jos oikorata rakennetaan olisi ehdottomasti oltava paikallisjunille asemat Kartanonkoskella ja Tammistossa, muuten ne lähiöt jäävät pysyvästi liiikennemottiin. 




> Silloin ei selvitetä, kun taustalla ovat muut syyt kuin yleinen hyvinvointi. Kuten arvovaltakysymykset ja raha.


Vantaalla on samanlaiset ongelmat kuin Espoolla, eli että kaupunki omistaa hyvin vähän maata, maat omistaa yksityiset. Vantaa on nyt joka tapauksessa hankkinut omistukseensa Marja-Vantaan maat, toki ylihintaan, vaikka myyjä oli valtio. En millään usko että Marja-Vantaasta tulisi edes mikään kultasuoni kaupungille, mutta tarpeeseen se kuitenkin tulee eli asuntoja ihan tavallsille ihmisille. Vantaa ei voi mennä sanomaan yksityisille maanomistajille, että nyt rakentakaa tonne minne me halutaan lähiö. Sama juttu Espoossa. Siksi uudet lähiöt nousevat "tyhmille" paikoille kuten Suurpellolle tai Histaan. Rantaradan varren maat esim ovat muutaman rikkaan maajussin omistuksessa ja he eivät niitä myy koska he eivät ole rahapulassa. (Suurpellon omistaja taisi olla sikäli kun jotain juoruja olen ymmärtänyt). 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> No joo... Bussin ja raideliikenteen vertaaminen suoraan matka-aikojen perusteella ei minunkaan mielestäni ole perusteltua ihan ylipäänsä. Mutta sitten taas toisaalta, mikä ihmeen pakko se bussiyhteys on järjestää Jumboa kiertävällä helmoistaan ruostuneella bussilla? Eli vertailu jossa oletetaan ettei bussiliikennettä voi kehittää on pölhö. Bussilla on myös muita etuja kuten se että sillä pääsee lähes suoraan hotellin ovelle...
> 
> Tietääkö joku muuten miten vaihtoja on tarkoitus kehittää Tikkurilassa? Siellä asemalla ei ole edes liukuportaita, jotenkin ajatus siitä että kaukojunasta ravataan matkatavaroiden kanssa ylös alas ei tunnu houkuttelevalta. Olisiko raideteknisesti kuinka mahdoton ajatus järjestää laiturin yli vaihto? Eli siis niin että pohjoisesta tuleva kaukojuna ja etälästä tuleva I pysähtyvät samalla laiturilla, ja toisinpäin.


Tikkurilaan rakennetaan erittäin moderni matkakeskus ja koko asema pannaan uusiksi. Älä ota tätä kopeutena, mutta en jaksa etsiä linkkejä. Googlaa vaan "Tikkurilan matkakeskus", niin johan alkaa peedeeäffää pukkaamaan. Käsittääkseni osa kompleksista tehdään jo suoraan kehäradan yhteydessä. Mainitsemasi ongelmat korjaantuvat siis. 

Ok, eihän bussia ja junaa voida panna suoraan vastakkain ja sehän asian pihvi onkin: bussilla voidaan täydentää yhteyksiä, kuten muuallakin maailmassa. Tai esim. YTV:n puuhaama Vantaan jokeri jne jne. Bussista ei kuitenkaan Helsingin kaupunkiseudulla ole pääosan esittäjäksi, vähäinen sivurooli, joka kuitenkin elävöittää näytelmää sopii sille paremmin. Bussiliikenne on jo huippuusa asti viety ko. välillä. v61 on käytännössä 24h-linja, sillä on suurimman osan aikaa 10min välit, samoin 615 on niin "kehitetty" kun vain voi olla. Tosin pölhöä oli lähteä ennen kehärataa ajattamaan N-vuoroja Kartanonkosken kautta, koska matka aika venähtää ruuhkassa tuntiin ja tunnelma on tiivis. Sitä toivoo korkeintaa silloin, kun vieressä on nuori ja nätti lentoemäntä, eli aika harvoin.

----------


## teme

> Tikkurilaan rakennetaan erittäin moderni matkakeskus ja koko asema pannaan uusiksi. Älä ota tätä kopeutena, mutta en jaksa etsiä linkkejä. Googlaa vaan "Tikkurilan matkakeskus", niin johan alkaa peedeeäffää pukkaamaan. Käsittääkseni osa kompleksista tehdään jo suoraan kehäradan yhteydessä. Mainitsemasi ongelmat korjaantuvat siis.


Tiedän sen aseman uudistuksen, mutta haen takaa sitä olisiko tuollainen laiturijärjestely mahdollinen? Mitään tuollaista ei suunnitelmissa ole, ehkä pitäisi olla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Väitä vaan. Minä voisin sanoa samaa monista muista politiikan aiheista. Julkisuus on joskus valikoivaa. Vastuussa asiasta ovat siis päätoimittajat? Keijo Suilan lausunto on yhden yhtiön näkökulmasta annettu lausunto, vaikka ansiokas olikin omalla tavallaan. [...] Pirkanmaan keskustelu on edelleen sen median ja kansanedustajien vastuulla ja Aamulehdelle isoin orgastinen ilakoinnin aihe viime aikoina ovat olleet Lielahden Prisma ja P-Hämppi. [...] Mielenkiintoista olisi kuitenkin tietää, mistä vastuusta puhut ennen kuin pohditaan kenelle se kuuluu. Vastuu uutisoinnista on median (esim. AL), vastuu poliittisista avauksista on mm. Pirkanmaan kansanedustajien.


Sanot, että päärataa ei haluta viedä lentoasemalle osittain, koska sitä vastustetaan Tampereella ja Turussa.Minä sanon, että pääsääntöisesti ei vastusteta, koska aiheesta ei ole käyty edes kunnollista kansalaiskeskustelua, hädin tuskin tiedetään edes että tällainen vaihtoehto voisi olla olemassa. Jos joku vastustaa, se on puhdasta yksitysajattelua (eikä todennäköisesti perustu kunnolliseen kokonaisuuksien hahmottamiseen).Sinä sanot, että kansalaiskeskustelu on paikallisen median ja kansanedustajien vastuulla.

Eli suomeksi sanottuna sysäät osavastuun pääradan lentoasemayhteyden toteutumattomuudesta maakuntien aktiiviselle kielteiselle kannalle, joka on syntynyt jollakin metafyysisellä tavalla ilman kansalaiskeskustelua ja josta ko. paikkakunnilla ei tiedetä mitään?

Tämän argumentoinnin logiikka on irrationaalinen.

Jotta kehärata olisi hankkeena selvitetty hyvin, olisi pitänyt verrata sitä pääratavaihtoehtoon. Tämän selvityksen yhteydessä olisi pitänyt pyytää lausunnot myös muiden suurten kaupunkiseutujen edustajilta. Lausuntopyynnön seurauksena olisi saatu tietää kannatetaanko vai vastustetaanko tällaista hanketta, tai ylipäänsä kumpi on maakuntien mielestä parempi ratalinjausvaihtoehto.

Itse asiassa, jos argumentti on, että kehäradalla on muita kuin puhtaasti alueellisia vaikutuksia, olisi lausunnot jo pelkästään kehäradankin selvityksiä varten pitänyt pyytää muiden kaupunkiseutujen edustajilta. Nythän näitä tahoja ei ymmärtääkseni ole kuultu. Jos taas lausuntoja ei ole pyydetty, se tarkoittaa implisiittisesti, että kehäradan kuviteltavissa olevat vaikutukset rajautuvat Helsingin seutuun, mikä tarkoittaa joka tapauksessa, että kyseessä ei ole valtakunnallinen vaan paikallinen hanke.




> Tikkurilaan rakennetaan erittäin moderni matkakeskus ja koko asema pannaan uusiksi. Älä ota tätä kopeutena, mutta en jaksa etsiä linkkejä. Googlaa vaan "Tikkurilan matkakeskus", niin johan alkaa peedeeäffää pukkaamaan. Käsittääkseni osa kompleksista tehdään jo suoraan kehäradan yhteydessä. Mainitsemasi ongelmat korjaantuvat siis.


Sinänsä hupaisaa että ensin luodaan väärällä ratalinjauksella ongelma (=pitää vaihtaa kaukojunasta lähijunaan päästäkseen lentokentälle, hankala vaihto) ja sitten sille ratkaisu (=rakennetaan matkakeskus Tikkurilaan niin saadaan hissit ja liukuportaat). Eli lisää rahaa pitää syytää vanhan rahan perään.

Miksi Tikkurilaan tarvitaan matkakeskus? Jos kehärataa ei olisi rakennettu vaan päärata lentoasemalle sen sijaan, Tikkurilan matkakeskuksella ei olisi mitään funktiota ja lentoasema toimisi samalla Vantaan matkakeskuksena. Niinhän se toimii käytännössä nykyisin jo kaukobussiliikenteessä. Kysessä olisi vieläpä koko maan parhaan palvelun matkakeskus, koska se yhdistäisi kaukojunien ja bussien lisäksi lentoliikenteen samaan matkakeskukseen. Puhuminen hajautetusta matkakeskuksesta Vantaalla (Tikkurila + lentoasema) on ihan yhtä pöljää kuin puhua hajautetusta matkakeskuksesta Tampereella (rautatieasema + linja-autoasema) tai Helsingissä (päärautatieasema + Kampin terminaali). Sitä voi joko olla hajautettu tai keskus, mutta ei kumpaakin samaan aikaan, ei ainakaan uskottavasti.

Oli miten oli, en ota tähän aiheeseen enää kantaa ennen kuin uusia argumentteja puolesta tai vastaan ilmenee.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Sanot, että päärataa ei haluta viedä lentoasemalle osittain, koska sitä vastustetaan Tampereella ja Turussa.Minä sanon, että pääsääntöisesti ei vastusteta, koska aiheesta ei ole käyty edes kunnollista kansalaiskeskustelua, hädin tuskin tiedetään edes että tällainen vaihtoehto voisi olla olemassa. Jos joku vastustaa, se on puhdasta yksitysajattelua (eikä todennäköisesti perustu kunnolliseen kokonaisuuksien hahmottamiseen).Sinä sanot, että kansalaiskeskustelu on paikallisen median ja kansanedustajien vastuulla.


En toki ole sanonut näin missään. Olen sanonut, että asia ei tunnu olevan tärkeä esim. pirkanmaalaisille kansanedustajille. On totta, että eihän koko projektista ole mitään selvitystä, mutta kenen syy se sitten on. Yksinkertainen vastaus on tietysti, että RHK:n. Onko asia näin todella, onkin toinen juttu. Kuten jo aiemmin sanoin, ei selkeää arviota siitä, milloin hanke pitäisi toteuttaa ole. Siitä on maininta liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa. Tämän takia hanke on _ilmeisesti_ arvioitu prioriteettijärjestyksessä alemmalle tasolle. Tätä pitäisi kysyä listan laatijoilta, eikö?

Ja keskustelu on nimenomaan erilaisten yhteisöjen "vastuulla", jos vastuista voidaan puhua. Kepa lobbaa kehitysapua ennen budjettiriihtä, tieyhdistys haluaa teitä, joku haluaa ilmaiset lautat jonnekin, jossain tarvitaan lossin tilalle silta ja viimeinen haluaa pitää kiinni tietyn yliopiston resursseista. Maakuntien lehdet ja kansanedustajat ovat avainasemassa tällaisessa keskustelussa. Ja jos eivät kerran ole, niin kuka sitten?

Sellainen huomio vielä, että jos oikein muistelen, eri kaupungit ja alueet ottivat kantaa liikennepoliittiseen selontekoon. Lausuntoja lukiessani en havainnut, että esim. Turussa tai Tampereella asiaa olisi pidetty tärkeänä. Tampereen prioriteettejä taisivat olla ratapihan siirto, siihen liittyvä Tampereen ohitusrata sekä erinäiset tiehankkeet, kuten vt3:n oikaisu Pirkkalaan.
Tikkurilan matkakeskuksesta sen verran, että sen kustannuksia sisältyy aika paljon kehärataan jo itsessään. Use

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:19 ----------

Kaivoin netistä jonkun verran tietoa asiasta, vaikka sitä olikin aika hajanaisesti tarjolla.

http://www.rakli.fi/attachements/200...16-01-0465.pdf
http://www.tiehallinto.fi/pls/wwwedit/docs/18514.PDF
http://www.pirkanmaa.fi/fileadmin/pi...paketti_II.pdf
http://www.tampere.fi/tiedostot/5CCh...puraportti.pdf

http://www.sll.fi/tiedotus/lausunnot...ennepolitiikka
Tällainen aloite tosin tehtiin Mansessa:
http://193.111.93.11/ktwebbin/ktprox...2017%3A30%3A00

Kauppakamari haluaa Tampereesta kakkoskentän ja ei puhu joukkoliikenteestä mitään:

http://tampere-chamber-fi-bin.direct...nnitelma08.pdf

Turussa pohditaan tällaista, V-Suomen liittokin toteaa, että sekä ELSA että paikallisjunat ovat todella vaiheessa. Ratikoista ei puhuta mitään.
http://www.varsinais-suomi.fi/WebRoo...aspx?id=583106

----------


## thautal

Täällä ollaan näköjään vahvasti sillä kannalla, että Kehärata ja pääradan linjaus lentokentän kautta ovat toisensa poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja (ainakin lyhyellä aikavälillä). Mutta harkittaisiinko sitä pääradan uudelleenlinjausta yhtään aikaisemmin jos kehärataa ei olisi? En usko. 

Kehärata ei mielestänitodellakaan ole valtakunnallinen hanke, vaan pääasiassa Vantaan yhteyksien kehittämistä. Siinä mielessä on hieman typerää, että valtio tukee sitä niin suurella summalla. Mutta sen hyötyjä nimenomaan vantaalaisten näkökulmasta ei voi kieltää. Vihdoinkin lentokentälle tulee kunnon yhteys ja Myyrmäestä Tikkurilaan pääsee ruuhka-aikaan alle tunnissa. Tietysti voidaan miettiä olisiko pikaraitiotie parempi, mutta sekin vaatisi aika paljon rakentamista, jos tarkoituksena on tehdä reitistä nopea. Ja valtio ei tietenkään sitä tukisi. Ehkä uudelleenlinjausta ei kaipaisi vain päärata vaan myös valtion harjoittama tukipolitiikka? Joka tapauksessa mielestäni Kehärata + Jokeri II on hyvä kompromissiratkaisu poikittaisliikenteen sekä lentokenttäyhteyden hoitamiseksi.

Pääradan uudelleenlinjauksesta en näe kovinkaan suuria hyötyjä verrattuna kustannuksiin. Kehäradan valmistuttua Tikkurilasta Lentokentälle pääsee 8 minuutissa + vaihtoaika. Kaukojunien ja lentokoneiden lähtö- ja saapumisajat tuskin osuvat yksiin, oli linja sitten Tiksissä tai lentoasemalla, joten eiköhän se ole perusmatkustajalle ihan sama viettääkö sen vartin terminaalissa tai junassa odottamassa. Pääasia ettei joudu ahtaassa bussissa kantelemaan rinkkojaan ja laukkujaan.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Täällä ollaan näköjään vahvasti sillä kannalla, että Kehärata ja pääradan linjaus lentokentän kautta ovat toisensa poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja (ainakin lyhyellä aikavälillä). Mutta harkittaisiinko sitä pääradan uudelleenlinjausta yhtään aikaisemmin jos kehärataa ei olisi? En usko. 
> 
> Kehärata ei mielestänitodellakaan ole valtakunnallinen hanke, vaan pääasiassa Vantaan yhteyksien kehittämistä. Siinä mielessä on hieman typerää, että valtio tukee sitä niin suurella summalla. Mutta sen hyötyjä nimenomaan vantaalaisten näkökulmasta ei voi kieltää. Vihdoinkin lentokentälle tulee kunnon yhteys ja Myyrmäestä Tikkurilaan pääsee ruuhka-aikaan alle tunnissa. Tietysti voidaan miettiä olisiko pikaraitiotie parempi, mutta sekin vaatisi aika paljon rakentamista, jos tarkoituksena on tehdä reitistä nopea. Ja valtio ei tietenkään sitä tukisi. Ehkä uudelleenlinjausta ei kaipaisi vain päärata vaan myös valtion harjoittama tukipolitiikka? Joka tapauksessa mielestäni Kehärata + Jokeri II on hyvä kompromissiratkaisu poikittaisliikenteen sekä lentokenttäyhteyden hoitamiseksi.
> 
> Pääradan uudelleenlinjauksesta en näe kovinkaan suuria hyötyjä verrattuna kustannuksiin. Kehäradan valmistuttua Tikkurilasta Lentokentälle pääsee 8 minuutissa + vaihtoaika. Kaukojunien ja lentokoneiden lähtö- ja saapumisajat tuskin osuvat yksiin, oli linja sitten Tiksissä tai lentoasemalla, joten eiköhän se ole perusmatkustajalle ihan sama viettääkö sen vartin terminaalissa tai junassa odottamassa. Pääasia ettei joudu ahtaassa bussissa kantelemaan rinkkojaan ja laukkujaan.


Verryttelyksi pieni OT, joka osoittaa, mikä merkitys on omatoimisuudella ja aktiivisuudella.
http://www.ess.fi/?article=251377

Vaikka minulta ei kantaa kysytäkään, niin en minä vastusta kaukojunaradan rakentamista kentälle. Olin itse aikoinaan hyvin kiinnostunut jutusta ja juttelin jopa silloisen Pohjois-Savon liiton isoimman pomon kanssa tästä projektista. Hän vaikutti kovin innostuneelta. Kuten itsekin olin.

Olennaista on nimenomaan, että eiväthän hankkeet ole toisiaan poissulkevia, eikä sitä ole edes missään väitetty. Tosiasia on kuitenkin, että kehärata on katsottu tarpeelliseksi ja se on PLJ-suunnitelmassa saanut korkean prioriteetin. En itse asiassa tunne yhtään poliitikkoa, joka vastustaisi rataa. Kehärataa jos mitä voisi mielestäni luonnehtia kaksipiippuiseksi asiaksi. Sillä edesautetaan niitä tavoitteita, jotka on kirjattu valtakunnallisiin alueidenkäyttötavoitteisiin sekä (jos oikein muistan hallitusohjelmaankin) Helsinki-Vantaan osalta. Helsingin seutu halutaan saattaa päälentoasemineen sellaiseksi, että se vastaa kansainvälisten kongressi ym muiden vieraiden toiveita. Samalla vastataan asuntopulaan ja isojen työpaikka-alueiden yhteyksille.
Tässä tuorein esimerkki. http://www.ncc.fi/toimitilat/toimist...a/fi_FI/aviata
Rakentaminen ja lentoasema-alueen kasvu ovat taloudelle ja työllisyydelle myönteisiä asioita. Koenkin, kuten jo usein todettua, kehäradan "one size fits all"-tyyppisenä asiana, jossa samalla projektilla pyritään vaikuttamaan mahdollisimman useaan asiaan. Se kuuluisa matka-aikakin pohjoisesta tulevilta vähenee, koska ne, jotka v61:n ovat ottaneet, saavat nyt parempaa palvelua. Tosiasia on siis, että kenenkään asema ei heikkene. En silti luonnehtisi tilannetta pareto-optimaaliseksi kaikkien asioiden kannalta. Kustannuskysymyksistä voi todeta sen, että jos valtio maksaa radat muuallakin, miksei se maksaisi niistä edes 60-70% Vantaallakin? Tämä paljon puhuttu valtakunnallisuus kun on aika venyvä käsite, sillä kuinka paljon esim. Kallan sillan yli menee muita kuin seudun asukkaiden autoja? Silti hanke huonosta H/K-luvustaan huolimatta a) toteutetaan b) täysin valtion rahoista. Kehärataa käyttävät päivässä sadat tuhannet ihmiset ja kyllä radan merkitys suoraan jokapäiväiseen liikkumiseen näkyy laajalla alueella, paljon kauempana kuin Vantaalla. Ihan siinä missä Oulu-Seinäjoki-perusparannuksenkin vaikutus.

----------


## kouvo

> Täällä ollaan näköjään vahvasti sillä kannalla, että Kehärata ja pääradan linjaus lentokentän kautta ovat toisensa poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja (ainakin lyhyellä aikavälillä). Mutta harkittaisiinko sitä pääradan uudelleenlinjausta yhtään aikaisemmin jos kehärataa ei olisi? En usko. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Pääradan uudelleenlinjauksesta en näe kovinkaan suuria hyötyjä verrattuna kustannuksiin. Kehäradan valmistuttua Tikkurilasta Lentokentälle pääsee 8 minuutissa + vaihtoaika.


Eikö tässä nyt ole pieni ristiriita?

----------


## teme

Poliitikkoihin ja liikennehankkeisiin olen kehittänyt kahdeksan nollan säännön, ne pitää olla loppusummassa ennen kuin ketään kiinnostaa.

Kehärata? Elintärkeä hanke.
Paikallisjuna-asemien kunnostaminen jotenkin inhimilliseen kuntoon tai Nikkilän paikallisjuna? Tylsää.

Laajasalon ratikka? Hieno homma, tai kauhea maisemanpilaaja.
Nelonen Munkkivuoreen tai valoetuudet ratikoille? Ehkä joskus 2070.

Länsimetro? Pitää tehdä!
Toinen sisäänkäynti Kaisaniemen tai Sörnäisten metroasemalle? Ei ole varaa.

Toinen asia jonka huomaa poliitikkojen kanssa puhuessa, on sellainen äänensanottuna naurettava ja omituinen käsitys että mahdollisista liikennehankkeista olisi jotenkin kauhea pula. Sitten niitä "ainoita vaihtoehtoja" ajetaan sitäkin suuremmalla vimmalla.

Jos olisin esimerksi halukas laajentamaan metroa, niin minulle tulisi ensimäisenä mieleen eteläosa U-radasta. Tai edes kysyä että voisiko sen Töölön metron toteuttaa näin ensalkuun yksinkertaisesti tekemällä Kampin kääntöraiteille ihan pienen yksilaiturisen aseman? Minulle ei tulisi mieleen esimerkiksi metro Maunulaan tai Viikkiin.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Vaikka en itse pidä suurimmasta osasta siitä politiikkaa, jota Suomessa tehdään yleisesti, niin se on kuitenkin demokratian osa, vaihtoehtona on diktatuuri. 

Mielestäni kärjistät liikaa. Paikallisjuna-asemia on pantu kuntoon miljoonilla ja Vantaakin tulee perässä, kehäradan myötä rempataan Vantaankosken radan asemia. Miksi Nikkilään pitäisi mennä juna? Alue on samanlaista metsää vielä kauempana Helsingistä kuin Marja-Vantaa. Siis pitäisikö Nikkilän yhteys priorisoida kehäradan edelle, joka menee sentään kentän kautta? Nikkilä on niin lähellä K-junan päättäriä, että jos ja kun alue rakennetaan, jatko sinne tuskin on ongelma. Mutta kyse on Sipoon visiosta. Eikö silloin jo täällä sovelletun mukaan ole Sipoon homma maksaa rata? Mielestäni ei, mutta muut ovat varmaan sitä mieltä?

Kaisaniemen ja Sörnäisten sisäänkäynnit pitäisi toki rakentaa, mutta jos minulta kysytään, panen rahat mieluimmin verkkolaajennuksiin. 
Nelosen jatko Munkkivuoreen on kaksipiippuinen juttu. Kannatan itse, mutta Munkkiniemen vuorovälit huononevat. Eli Ensin 4A vaikka Saunalahdentielle ja 4B/T Munkkaan. Sitten kun 4A jatketaan Kuusisaaren ja Lehtisaaren kautta Espooseen, jää Munkkiniemi ilman ratikkaa. Parempi olisi perustaa vaikka 5, joka ajaisi keskustasta vaikkapa Munkkivuoreen ja haaroittaa nelonen nykyisen päättärin ja Espoon välillä. Itse kutosen vakikäyttäjänä pidän 10min väliä liian pitkänä ja olen enemmän Wienin 4-7min kannattaja. Se on todellista laatupalvelua. Silmäillessäni aikataulua vuodelta 2001-2002 huomaa kuinka paljon linjaa 18 on heikennetty. Ensiapuna olisi tärkeää palauttaa sille vuoden 2001 aikataulu ja kapasiteetti.

Minä en koskaan ole kuullut hankepulasta, vaan siitä, että hankkeita on liikaa ja kaikkea ei voida tehdä.

----------


## thautal

> Eikö tässä nyt ole pieni ristiriita?


Niin, olisi pitänyt selventää tuota hieman. Uskon siis että pääradan uudelleenlinjauksesta on hyötyä - mutta vasta tulevaisuudessa. Jos ja kun Voutilan terminaali rakennetaan, nopea yhteys Pietariin toteutetaan ja mahdollinen rautatietunneli Tallinnasta Helsinkiin rakennetaan, silloin kannatan ehdottomasti pääradan uudelleenvetämistä. Mutta nykyisillä perusteluilla (Keski-Suomesta pääsee nopeammin kentälle) en pistäisi miljoonia hankkeeseen.

----------


## hmikko

Tyhmä kysymys, joka on varmaan jossain täällä jo käsiteltykin: nyt kun Kehärataa rakennetaan ja lentokentän alle tulee sen tunnelit ja asema, niin mihin pääradan asema tulevaisuudessa laitettaisiin? Pääratahan tällöin väistämättä risteää kehäradan kanssa. Louhittaisiinko kaukojunan pituinen asema Kehäradan asema alle? Vaikuttaa aikamoiselta kaivannolta. Arlandassa vastaava tietty on, tosin ei ehkä yhtä syvällä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kehärata kiertää ja pysähtelee...joo ja samalla palvelee. Kehärataa ei edelleenkään rakenneta yhtä tarkoitusta varten. 27-30min matka-aika hakkaa mennen tullen yölläkin (oma kokemus) jopa 50+ min keskustaan jurnuttavat tuulilasilastissa ajavat dösat.


Oiskohan. Joukkoliikennepalvelu ei ole ainoastaan matka-aika pysäkiltä pysäkille. Ei ajassa eikä vaivassa. Sekä 615 että Finnairin oma bussi ajavat ovelta ovelle, lentokentän asemalle on pitkä matka jo kentältä. Junaan pääsy keskustassa ei edellytä portaita tai hissejä, jos ajat Finnair-bussilla.

Raideliikenne ja bussi eivät ole samat asiat, mutta eivät myöskään eripituiset kävelymatkat. Finnair-bussin vuoroväli on 20 min ja 615:n 10 min. Marjaradan lentokentän aseman vuoksi tehdään 500 miljoonan investointi, mitä sillä saadaan lisää nykyiseen kentän joukkoliikenteeseen? Tai mitä sillä rahalla voitaisiin tehdä kentän joukkoliikenteen hyväksi?

Pari ehdotusta:Tikkurilan asemalla lentokenttäbussin pysäkki raiteiden kanssa samaan tasoon laiturin vastakkaiselle reunalle. Siis molempiin suuntiin, eli edellyttää pari ramppia sinne väliin. Ei maksa ihan 500 miljoonaa.Raitiotie Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle. Huom: Martinlaakson radan jatko Kivistöön on tehty sillä 90 miljoonalla, joka jää Marjaradan budjetista kun vähennetään 500 miljoonaa, josta osa käytetään tähän ratikkaan. Kylkiäisenä syntyy Vantaan K2 sekä monta pysäkkiä Aviapolikseen. Ja lentokenttä siis saadaan raideyhteyden päähän.Ilmainen lentokenttäbussi, joka ajaa pysähtymättä väliä lentokenttäAsema-aukio.
Rohkenen väittää, että jokainen edellä esitetty vaihtoehto päihittää Marjaradan kannattavuuslaskelman. Ja jokainenhan tekee mahdolliseksi saman Vantaan kiinteistökehityksen Marja-Vantaalle kuin lentokentälle ulottuva Marjarata. Ainoa miinus on, ettei voi sanoa, että kentälle pääsee junalla.




> Kehärataa käyttävät päivässä sadat tuhannet ihmiset...


Lentoaseman vuorokautinen käyttäjämääräennuste on 13.870. Kaikkien asemien yhteenlaskettu käyttäjämäärä on 66.280. Aika kaukana yhdestäkin sadasta tuhannesta, saati monesta.

Matkustajaennuste on aamuruuhkassa 1770 hlö. tunnissa. Toisissa paikoissa selitetään, ettei tällaisille matkamäärille kannata tehdä ratikkaa.

Antero

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Tätä ovelta ovelle juttua en käsitä. Jos asun Katajanokalla tai Punavuoressa, miten se 615 tai Finnairin bussi tulee skattalle tai rööperiin hakemaan minut oveltani? Ilmeisesti sotket ne taksiin..?

Jos matkustan julkisilla(poislukien taksi) kentälle, minun täytyy kyllä siirtyä ensin a) Rautatientorille tai b) Elielinaukiolle, ellen sitten asu Rautatientorilla tai Elielinaukiolla, niin alas en onneksi ole vajonnut. Jos otan junan, tulee mukaan vaihtoehto c), eli minun on jollain keinoin mentävä sisään rautatieaseman rakennukseen tai käytettävä sivuporttikongia Elielin kautta, ellen sitten asu siellä rautatieaseman rakennuksessa, kuten monet ns. kulttuurinrikastuttajat Afrikasta tuntuvat tekevän. Luonnollisesti on vaihtoehtona iki-ihanat 415/451 kerran tuntiin. Eli jos asun just jetsulleen YTV-pysäkin varrella, voin päästä suoraan kotioveltani kentälle!

Eli oman vaatimattoman ja epätieteellisen kokemukseni perusteella sekä Finnairin bussiin ja YTV:n linjuriin täytyy jollain konstilla siirtyä siinä missä junaankin, asuinpaikasta riippuen tietysti.

Sellainen juttu, että 615 ei ole nykyisillä matkustajamäärillä eikä vuorovälillä kilpailukykyinen reitti. Bussin ajoaika kentälle on tosiasiassa lähempänä 45min, useimmiten enemmän. Kehärata lyhentää useiden aluekeskusten ja lentoaseman välistä matkustusaikaa huomattavasti. Esim. Oulunkylästä puhutaan alle 20min ajasta, Malmilta samoin jne. Finnairin bussi pysähtelee niin vähän, ja juuttuu sekin ruuhkiin joskus, että sen palvelu on parasta niille, jotka asuvat Töölön Scandicissa. Jos ja kun juna tulee, on täysin tarpeetonta ottaa Finnairin autoa päästäkseen keskustaan. 

Juna-asema kentällä sijoitetaan suurinpiirtein ex-kotimaan terminaalin ja ulkomaan terminaalin väliin. Siirtyminen juna-asemalta terminaaliin on nopeaa, koska käsittääkseni tulevaisuudessa check-in pisteitä tulee suoraan maan alle. Myös matkustajat, jotka lähtevät terminaalista 1 (eli entinen kotimaan terminaali, ovat suht lähellä). Kävelymatkaa asemalta tullee pahimmillaan n.200-300, tapauksesta riippuen. Iso osa siitä taittuu rullaportaissa.

Puoluepoliittisesta näkökulmasta ymmärrän kuitenkin kantasi, sillä lukiessani koko ketjun läpi ymmärsin sinun olevan kepulainen.

Bussijutut on pk-seudulla testattu elävillä ihmisillä vuosikymmenien ajan ja niille toki löytyy oma kannattajakuntansa, kuten vaikka Antero Alku.

----------


## kouvo

Puoluepoliittinen keskustelu on foorumilla ollut hyvin vähäistä, ja sitä ovat lähinnä masinoineet mahdollisesti sinunkin hyvin tuntemat nimimerkit.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos matkustan julkisilla(poislukien taksi) kentälle, minun täytyy kyllä siirtyä ensin a) Rautatientorille tai b) Elielinaukiolle, ellen sitten asu Rautatientorilla tai Elielinaukiolla, niin alas en onneksi ole vajonnut.


Wikipedian mukaan Kluuvin kaupunginosassa asuu 391 ihmistä. Ilmiselvästi rappioalkoholisteja ja nistejä kaikkityynni  :Biggrin: . Työpaikkoja on sitten korvikkeeksi 23 000. Joka tapauksessa bussipysäkin viereltä löytynee enemmän hotellivieraita kuin alkuasukkaita.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Puoluepoliittinen keskustelu on foorumilla ollut hyvin vähäistä, ja sitä ovat lähinnä masinoineet mahdollisesti sinunkin hyvin tuntemat nimimerkit.


Käsittääkseni ko. keskustelua ei ole kielletty ja asia on julkinen. On ihan oma asiani ketä tunnen ja ketä en ja mitään masinointia ei ole jonkun henkilön puoluekannan ilmoittaminen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin, olisi pitänyt selventää tuota hieman. Uskon siis että pääradan uudelleenlinjauksesta on hyötyä - mutta vasta tulevaisuudessa. Jos ja kun Voutilan terminaali rakennetaan, nopea yhteys Pietariin toteutetaan ja mahdollinen rautatietunneli Tallinnasta Helsinkiin rakennetaan, silloin kannatan ehdottomasti pääradan uudelleenvetämistä. Mutta nykyisillä perusteluilla (Keski-Suomesta pääsee nopeammin kentälle) en pistäisi miljoonia hankkeeseen.


Meneeköhän tässä nyt asioiden suuruusluokat sekaisin?

Tietysti on kiva jos suurnopeusyhteys Pietari-Helsinki linjataan Vantaan lentoaseman kautta tai Tallinnan-tunneli rakennetaan. Mutta kuinka moni oikeasti matkustaisi junalla Pietarista Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentälle, kun Pietarissa on omakin lentokenttä? No, Helsinki-Vantaalta on (toistaiseksi) paremmat kaukolentoyhteydet, joten jonkin verran liikennettä tulisi, varsinkin kun ottaa huomioon, että kyseessä on miljoonakaupunki. Entäpä sitten Tallinnasta? Toki jonkin verran sieltäkin, varsinkin kun Tallinna on lähempänä ja sieltä on huonot lentoyhteydet suoraan. Mutta kaupungin koko on aika pieni joten matkustajapotentiaali lentäen jatkajille on rajallinen.

Mutta tuo heitto, että "Keski-Suomesta pääsee nopeammin kentälle" on aika heikosti perusteltu, suorastaan puutaheinää. Ei Helsingin ulkopuolinen Suomi ole mikään autiomaa vaan siellä asuu oikeasti kohtuullisen paljon ihmisiä, jopa sellaisella säteellä Helsinki-Vantaan kentästä, että junayhteys olisi houkutteleva ajallisesti.

Oheisessa kuvassa vähän tilastotietoa.

Jos lasketaan, että junalla matka on järkevä Vaasan - Seinäjoen - Kuopion korkeudelta, poislukien rantaradan varsi eli Lounais-Suomi (Varsinais-Suomi ja Ahvenanmaa, joka tosin on kyseenalaista laskea mukaan) sekä Itä-Uusimaa, jonne ei käytännössä pääse junalla, niin Uudenmaan ulkopuolella tämä kattaa 2,6 miljoonaa asukasta eli 49 % koko maan väestöstä. Jos vaikutusalueeseen lasketaan mukaan Uusimaa (1,4 miljoonaa asukasta eli 27 %), niin yhteensä lentoaseman kaukoliikenneradan vaikutusalueella asuu 4 miljoonaa asukasta eli 76 % koko maan väestöstä.

ELSA-radan merkitystä lentoasemayhteyden kannalta kuvaa, että se rakentamalla vaikutusalueen piiriin tulisi selvästi alle puoli miljoonaa asukasta lisää, eli alle 9 %. Ei olematon määrä, mutta suhteessa ELSA-radan hintaan aika niukasti. Ainakin suhteessa pää- ja oikoratojen varsiin, jotka saataisiin kytkettyä lentoasemaan suhteellisen lyhyellä Pasila-Kerava -rataosuudella.

Jos ajatellaan, että kehäradan vaikutukset puolestaan ulottuvat vain Helsingin seudulle tai optimistisesti jopa koko Uudellemaalle, niin tämän piirissä on maksimissaan 1,4 miljoonaa asukasta eli 27 % koko maan väestöstä.

Tämän perusteella voisi jo heittää väitteenä, että Uudenmaan ulkopuolisen Etelä-Suomen (pää- ja oikoratojen varret) 2,6 miljonaa eli 49 % edustaa tärkeämpää intressiryhmää kuin Uudenmaan 1,4 miljoonaa eli 27 %. Tämä olisi kuitenkin pölhöpopulistista sillä pääradan oikaisu palvelisi paremmin myös suurinta osaa Uudestamaasta (esim. matka Karjaalta Vantaan lentokentälle lienee nopeampi Pasilassa lentokenttäradalle vaihtaen kuin Huopalahdessa kehäradalle vaihtaen). Kehärata on parempi vaihtoehto vain muutamalta kehäradan itsensä piiriin tulevalta asemalta lentoasemalle matkustettaessa. Kaikkialta muualta matka olisi helpompi ja houkuttavampi, jos kehäradan sijaan päärata linjattaisiin lentoaseman kautta.

En viitsinyt lähteä laskemaan mikä prosenttiosuus Suomen väestöstä näin ollen hyötyy enemmän kehäradasta kuin lentoaseman pääradasta. Veikkaisin että kehäradasta hyötyy enemmän jotain 4-5 % maksimissaan, kaukoliikenneradasta taas ehkä reilu 70 %. Lopuille neljännekselle asia lienee enimmäkseen yksi hailea, kun asuvat niin kaukana koko Helsingin seudusta ja sen radoista.

Jotta olen täysin rehellinen, täytyy muistaa, että Helsingin seudulta kuljetaan jossain määrin enemmän Vantaan kentälle kuin muualta. Tämä johtaa siihen, että jos siirrytään hyötyvästä populaatiosta hyötymiskertoihin, niin prosenttiosuudet ovat lähempänä toisiaan. Toisaalta jos liittymälentoja korvataan junayhteyksillä, niin matkustajat jotka ovat aiemmin tilastoituneet muualta kuin Vantaalta lentomatkansa aloittaneina alkavat pikku hiljaa näkyä Vantaan maaliikennetilastoissa suurempana osuutena kuin nykyisin. Tämä taas vetää hyötymisten prosenttiosuusjakaumaa jälleen erilleen kaukoliikenneradan suuntaan.

Vaikka näistä numeroista ei voikaan suoraan päätellä mitään todellista, niin tämä pieni numeroleikki paljastaa ainakin sen, että lentokentän kaukojunayhteys ei ole mikään marginaalinen "kivampi matka Keski-Suomesta" -juttu vaan oikeasti merkittävä asia suurelle osalle Suomen väestöä. Sen huomiotta jättäminen ei ole asiallista toimintaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pääradan uudelleenlinjauksesta en näe kovinkaan suuria hyötyjä verrattuna kustannuksiin. Kehäradan valmistuttua Tikkurilasta Lentokentälle pääsee 8 minuutissa + vaihtoaika. Kaukojunien ja lentokoneiden lähtö- ja saapumisajat tuskin osuvat yksiin, oli linja sitten Tiksissä tai lentoasemalla, joten eiköhän se ole perusmatkustajalle ihan sama viettääkö sen vartin terminaalissa tai junassa odottamassa. Pääasia ettei joudu ahtaassa bussissa kantelemaan rinkkojaan ja laukkujaan.


Ajatellaanpa keskivertoa liikematkustajaa, joka lähtee esimerkiksi Tampereelta ja kohteena on esim. Vilna, München tai Pariisi (tai melkein mikä tahansa muu Euroopan kohde). Finnairilla on iso aalto aamulähtöjä klo 7.15 - 8.45 välillä. Näihin ehtii Tampereelta klo 6.20 / 6.30 lähtevällä liittymälennolla, joka saapuu Vantaalle n. klo 7.00 tai juuri vähän ennen. Luonnollisesti jotta liittymälento voitaisiin korvata junalla, täytyy tuon junan aikataulu sopia jollakin tavalla yhteen Finnairin aamulähtöjen kanssa. Näin aikaisin ei Helsinkiin nykyisellään pääsääntöisesti pääse, joten tämä edellyttää Pendolinon lisälähdön tai pari aikaiseen aamuun. Samoin klo 21-23 saapuu suuri määrä lentoja Vantaalle, ja niiden jatkoyhteyksiä varten tarvitaan myöhäisiltaan, nykyisten junien jälkeen, kenties 2-3 lisä-Pendolinoa. Tämä siis kutakin rataosuutta kohti.

On täysin mieletöntä ajatella, että intermodaliteetti saataisiin sujumaan ilman minkäänlaista aikataulukoordinaatiota. Jos aikaisin aamulla kentälle ei pääse eikä sieltä kotiin myöhään illalla, niin eihän kukaan käytä sellaista yhteyttä vaikka se olisi suora ja nopea virka-aikana keskellä päivää.

Niin muuten: kehäradan 8 minuutin matka Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle + sanotaan keskimäärin 5 minuuttia vaihtoaikaa eli yhteensä 13 minuuttia ylimääräistä verrattuna suoraan lentoasemayhteyteen kaukojunalla on juuri kriittinen lisäys matka-aikaan ainakin Tampereelta katsottuna. Pendolino ajaisi Tampereelta Vantaan lentoasemalle arviolta tunnissa tai muutaman minuuttia sen päälle. Kun matka-aika lähestyy 1 h 20 minuuttia (ja siihen tulee lisäksi hankala vaihto, jonka aikana pitää raahata tavarat toiseen junaan jonka aikataulut eivät välttämättä ole ollenkaan synkronissa kaukojunan kanssa, mikä lisää vielä epävarmuutta vaihdon onnistumisesta aikataulussa), sen houkuttavauus suhteessa lentomatkaan (25 min + koneen kuormaus lähtökentällä + purku kohdekentällä) tippuu rajusti.

----------


## Miska

> Tätä ovelta ovelle juttua en käsitä. Jos asun Katajanokalla tai Punavuoressa, miten se 615 tai Finnairin bussi tulee skattalle tai rööperiin hakemaan minut oveltani? Ilmeisesti sotket ne taksiin..?
> 
> Eli oman vaatimattoman ja epätieteellisen kokemukseni perusteella sekä Finnairin bussiin ja YTV:n linjuriin täytyy jollain konstilla siirtyä siinä missä junaankin, asuinpaikasta riippuen tietysti.
> 
> Sellainen juttu, että 615 ei ole nykyisillä matkustajamäärillä eikä vuorovälillä kilpailukykyinen reitti. Bussin ajoaika kentälle on tosiasiassa lähempänä 45min, useimmiten enemmän. Kehärata lyhentää useiden aluekeskusten ja lentoaseman välistä matkustusaikaa huomattavasti. Esim. Oulunkylästä puhutaan alle 20min ajasta, Malmilta samoin jne. Finnairin bussi pysähtelee niin vähän, ja juuttuu sekin ruuhkiin joskus, että sen palvelu on parasta niille, jotka asuvat Töölön Scandicissa. Jos ja kun juna tulee, on täysin tarpeetonta ottaa Finnairin autoa päästäkseen keskustaan.


Lienee kiistaton tosiasia, että bussilla 615 on osuudella Rautatientori - Käpylän asema 11 pysäkkiä ja kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvillä Kehäradan junilla 3. Bussi 615 ajaa tiheästi asutun itäisen kantakaupungin läpi, jossa sillä on pysäkkejä muutaman sadan metrin välein. Pysäkki todellakin löytyy lähestulkoon ikkunan alta varsin suuren ihmismäärän kohdalla. 

Uskallan väittää, että Kehärata korvaa linjan 615 vain pieneltä osin. Tästä kertonee sekin, ettei linjaa 615 ole tarkoitus lakkauttaa Kehäradan liikenteen alkaessa. Vuoroväli ehkä hieman harvenee ja suorinta reittiä kulkevista pelkästään lentoasema-aluetta palvelevista "pikavuoroista" luovutaan. 

Linjalla 615 on tällä hetkellä kolme eri reittivariaatiota: 

615 kulkee suoraan Tuusulanväylää Ilmakehälle ja terminaaleille. Ajoaika noin 30 - 35 minuuttia. Reitti nopeampi ja suorempi kuin Finnair-bussilla. 
615T kulkee Tammiston, Kartanonkosken ja Vantaanportin kautta. Ajoaika noin 35 - 50 minuuttia riippuen vuorokaudenajasta, ruuhkista ja matkustajamääristä. 
615N Flamingon viihdekeskusta palveleva yöreitti, ajoaika noin 35 minuuttia. 

Tammiston ja Kartanonkosken kautta ajavien vuorojen lisääminen on ollut jonkin sortin pakkoratkaisu. Vantaan kaupungilla ei ole ollut varaa lisätä linjan 650 vuoroja sitää mukaa kun asuinalueet ovat kasvaneet ja matkustajamäärät sen mukana. Linjalla 615 on ollut vapaata kapasiteettia, jolloin riittävä palvelutaso on saatu aikaan kierrättämällä lentokenttäbusseja tätä kautta. Toki nämä palvelevat samalla asuinalueiden ja Lentoaseman välisenä yhteytenä. Keski-Vantaan asuinalueilla asuu epäilemättä merkittävä määrä Lentoasemalla työskenteleviä ihmisiä. 

Ongelmana tässä nykyisessä ratkaisussa on se, että linjan 615 lähtöjen ajoajat vaihtelevat suuresti. Perusversio on nopea, mutta periaatteessa kaikkien lähtöjen ajoaika on mitoitettu sen mukaan, että bussi ehtisi ajaa hidasta T-reittiä. Onkin hullua, että 10 - 15 minuuttia T-vuoron perään lähtenyt perusreitin vuoro on usein aiemmin perillä kuin edellinen vuoro. Tästä puolestaan seuraa, että toinen näistä autoista jää odottamaan paluulähtöään jopa 20 minuutiksi. 

Toinen ongelma on se, että linjan 615 yksittäisen lähdön matkustajamäärää on vaikea ennakoida. Osa lennoista kulkee vain tiettyinä viikonpäivinä ja toisaalta lentojen saapumisajat voivat heitellä suuresti. Pahimmillaan tilanne on se, että samaan linjan 615 T-vuoroon ovat tunkemassa useammaltakin lennolta tulevat matkustajat, suuri joukko lentoaseman työntekijöitä ja juuri sulkeneen kauppakeskus Jumbon työntekijöitä ja kaupungille iltaa viettämään meneviä kartanonkoskelaisia. Tässä tilanteessa bussi jää todennäköisesti myöhään jo lähdöstään, koska lähtöhetkellä ovella voi olla pitkä jono kertalippuja ostavia matkustajia ja lisää tulee koko ajan. 

Ongelmia voitaisiin varmastikin vähentää useilla pienillä toimenpiteillä. Lentoaseman lähtölaiturilla voisi olla ainakin ruuhkaisimpina aikoina henkilökuntaa ohjaamassa ihmisiä ja myymässä lippuja. Bussin lastaaminen ja matkaan lähtö sujuisi ajallaan, kun kaikilla matkustajilla olisi lippu kourassaan bussiin noustessaan. Ruuhkapiikkejä varten voisi olla kalustoa ja kuljettajia varalla tai sitten tilannetta pitäisi analysoida nykyistä tarkemmin, jotta vuorotarjonta pystyttäisiin tarkemmin suuntaamaan tiettyihin ruuhka-aikoihin. Ruuhkapiikin vuoroja on turha ajattaa täysinä Kartanonkosken kautta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tai oikeastaan P:hen, koska Kehäradan junat kulkevat myös Hiekkaharjuun. Virallinen työnimihän on ollut MP-juna.


Luin muuten jossain kehärata-infolehdessä että jostain syystä nykyisen Martinlaakson radan liikennesuuntaa ei tulla kääntämään vastaamaan pääradan suntaa, vaan jonnekin kohtaa kehärataa tulisi puolenvaihtopaikka. Voiko se todellakin pitää paikkansa että nykyiset radat ovat niin joustamattomia ettei tätä voisi hanskata tyylikkäämmin?

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Ongelmia voitaisiin varmastikin vähentää useilla pienillä toimenpiteillä. Lentoaseman lähtölaiturilla voisi olla ainakin ruuhkaisimpina aikoina henkilökuntaa ohjaamassa ihmisiä ja myymässä lippuja. Bussin lastaaminen ja matkaan lähtö sujuisi ajallaan, kun kaikilla matkustajilla olisi lippu kourassaan bussiin noustessaan. Ruuhkapiikkejä varten voisi olla kalustoa ja kuljettajia varalla tai sitten tilannetta pitäisi analysoida nykyistä tarkemmin, jotta vuorotarjonta pystyttäisiin tarkemmin suuntaamaan tiettyihin ruuhka-aikoihin. Ruuhkapiikin vuoroja on turha ajattaa täysinä Kartanonkosken kautta.


Kysyntäpiikkejä ja poikkeustilanteita varten pitäisi jo olla YTV-alueen kattava liikenteenohjauskeskus. Liikenteenohjaus voisi mm. järjestää Finavian tietojen mukaan bussikuljetukset ajallaan ja kapasiteettia kysyntää vastaavasti. Lentoliikenteen matkustajamäärät ovat erittäin tarkasti tiedossa, samoin saapumisajat: lähinnä matkatavarat aiheuttavat satunnaisia viivästyksiä osalle matkustajia. 

Hyvin miehitetty liikenteenohjaus voisi pitää yhteyttä muihinkin kysyntäpiikkejä lähettäviin instituutioihin kuten juhlintapaikkoihin, kouluihin, suuriin vuorotyötä tekeviin työpaikkoihin... Piikkien ajan ja koon vaihdellessa (tehdastuotteiden kysyntä, koulujen jaksojen vaihtuminen, juhlijoiden liikehdintä) vastuuhenkilöt voivat ilmoittaa muutoksista ja vuorotarjontaa (kaluston kokoa ja lisävuoroja) rukataan sen mukaan. Myös palaute on mahdollista: usean ennalta tiedossa olevan piikin osuminen samaan ajankohtaan on yhteistyön avulla mahdollista välttää.

Päiväsaikana työtä riittää seuraavan aikataulukauden suunnittelussa, muuna aikana myös asiakaspalvelussa ja tiukkoja vaihtoja järjestämässä.

Poikkeustilanteissa liikenteenohjaus voi suunnata palvelun sinne, missä se on mahdollista ja näin lievittää poikkeustilanteita. Tämä mahdollistaa pitkät linjat muuallakin kuin Jokerilla.

Sääli, että tämä ei tule tapahtumaan. Joukkoliikenne on Suomessa toisen luokan palvelu, jota parannetaan lähinnä kun ei muuhunkaan ole varaa (l. moottoritiehen). Hinnat pidetään alhaalla vaikka kuntien tuella, jotta palvelun parantaminen vain lisäisi tappiollisuutta. Ei siis kannata investoida, ellei ole pakko.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tätä ovelta ovelle juttua en käsitä. ... ellen sitten asu siellä rautatieaseman rakennuksessa, kuten monet ns. kulttuurinrikastuttajat Afrikasta tuntuvat tekevän.


Minä käsitän kyllä, että Marjarataa puolustaessa puhutaan mahdollisimman lyhyistä ajoista junalla kahden aseman välillä. Silloin lentomatkustajat ilmeisesti asuvat Rautatieasemalla ja lennotkin lähtevät terminaalien välistä maan alta. Mutta bussiin pitää matkustaa aina Espoon perukoilta ensin ja terminaalin oven vieressä olevalta pysäkiltä on monta sataa metriä lähtöselvitykseen  sinne maan alle?  :Wink: 

Rautatieasemalta lähteviin juniin tai busseihin on kaikilla sama matka, on se sitten Katajanokalta tai Punavuoresta. Ei Marjaradan junilla ole asemaa kummassakaan kaupunginosassa. Kaksi pysäkkiä, yksi kummankin terminaalin ovella on lähempänä kuin yksi asema terminaalien välissä. Hotellit ovat lähempänä useata kantakaupungin bussipysäkkiä kuin kahta rautatieasemaa, jos pohditaan turistien tarpeita.

Olet itse hehkuttanut junien ajoaikoja asemien välillä, minä laskin samaa asiaa busseilla ja kysyin, onko puolen miljardin arvoista siirtä matkustajia busseista junaan, eikä matka-aika edes parane. Siis matka lähtöovelta kentän check-in-tiskille. Se on se, minkä mukaan lentomatkustajan on elettävä ja millä on merkitystä, kun ajasta puhutaan.




> Bussijutut on pk-seudulla testattu elävillä ihmisillä vuosikymmenien ajan ja niille toki löytyy oma kannattajakuntansa, kuten vaikka Antero Alku.


Yleensä minua haukutaan täysin vastakkaisesta suuntauksesta! Mutta onko minun pidettävä sinua sitten junafundamentalistina? Hinnalla ja matkustajilla ei ole väliä, kunhan porataan tunnelia junille umpimetsän alle.

Tämän keskustelun asiallisissa viesteissä on tullut varsin selkeästi esille huoli siitä, että tyhmät ja kalliit investoinnit koituvat koko joukkoliikenteen vahingoksi. Rahaa ei jää edes kaikkiin välttämättömiin menoihin saati todelliseen joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Tulihan tässä jo hyvä esimerkki tästä: Lentomatkustajia palveleva bussilinja on pantava kiertelemään lähiöitä, kun ei ole rahaa perustaa niille omia linjoja. Mutta on rahaa rakentaa 10-kertaisesti ylimitoitettua junarataa metsään, jossa ei asu kukaan.

Antero

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Minä käsitän kyllä, että Marjarataa puolustaessa puhutaan mahdollisimman lyhyistä ajoista junalla kahden aseman välillä. Silloin lentomatkustajat ilmeisesti asuvat Rautatieasemalla ja lennotkin lähtevät terminaalien välistä maan alta. Mutta bussiin pitää matkustaa aina Espoon perukoilta ensin ja terminaalin oven vieressä olevalta pysäkiltä on monta sataa metriä lähtöselvitykseen  sinne maan alle?


Aiemmassa viestissäni jo totesin, että ainoa joukkoliikennemuoto, joka vie ovelta ovelle on taksi. Joillekin, jotka asuvat nykyään Mäkelänkadulla tai vaikka Kurvissa tilanne voi olla sama lentokentän osalta. Muiden on siirryttävä eri pituisia matkoja joko bussipysäkille tai asemalle jollain konstilla. Joillekin Rautatientori on lähempänä kuin Eliel, joidenkin reitille rautatieasema osuu parhaiten. Tilanteessa, jossa lentoasemalle vie Finnairin bussi ja 615/T/N/NK, lähes samasta pisteestä, on puhe ovelta-ovelle-palvelusta aika kaukaa haettua. Eikä siihen pyritäkään. Edelleen kehäradan valmistumisen myötä se joukko, joka matkustaa Mäkelänkadulta lentoasemalle voi ottaa bussin 615. Sama periaate toimii monissa muissa isommissa ja pienemmissä paikoissa. Pariisissa on paikallisbussi 351, Air Francen bussi ja sitten vielä juna ja RATP:n bussi Opéralle. Bussilla voidaan täydentää tarjontaa.




> Lienee kiistaton tosiasia, että bussilla 615 on osuudella Rautatientori - Käpylän asema 11 pysäkkiä ja kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvillä Kehäradan junilla 3. Bussi 615 ajaa tiheästi asutun itäisen kantakaupungin läpi, jossa sillä on pysäkkejä muutaman sadan metrin välein. Pysäkki todellakin löytyy lähestulkoon ikkunan alta varsin suuren ihmismäärän kohdalla. 
> 
> Uskallan väittää, että Kehärata korvaa linjan 615 vain pieneltä osin. Tästä kertonee sekin, ettei linjaa 615 ole tarkoitus lakkauttaa Kehäradan liikenteen alkaessa. Vuoroväli ehkä hieman harvenee ja suorinta reittiä kulkevista pelkästään lentoasema-aluetta palvelevista "pikavuoroista" luovutaan.


Kiistaton tosiasiahan pysäkkimäärä on. Se palvelee reittikadun varrella asuvia loistavasti. Siksi bussi onkin syytä jättää, mutta samaan vuoroväliin ei ole perusteita. Iso joukko siirtyy kuitenkin junaan Rautatieasemalta, Pasilasta ja monilta muiltakin asemalta. On vaikea kuvitella, että Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien varsilla asuisi keskitetysti niin paljon lentomatkustajia. Silmämääräisesti arvioiden bussiin tulee eniten porukkaa Rautatientorin lisäksi Sörnäisistä, Hakaniemen torilta ja Sturenkadun risteyksen läheltä. Tosiasia on totta kai, että joidenkin tämän reitin varrella asuvien palvelu heikkenee vuorovälin pidentyessä, mutta toisaalta valtava joukko ihmisiä saa parempaa palvelua oman lähiliikenneasemansa kautta. Pikajunarata Pasilasta ei tosin sekään paranna Mäkelänkadun tai Hämeentien asukkaiden palvelua, mutta ei maailma pyöri 615:n reitin asujaimiston ympärillä.




> Toinen ongelma on se, että linjan 615 yksittäisen lähdön matkustajamäärää on vaikea ennakoida. Osa lennoista kulkee vain tiettyinä viikonpäivinä ja toisaalta lentojen saapumisajat voivat heitellä suuresti. Pahimmillaan tilanne on se, että samaan linjan 615 T-vuoroon ovat tunkemassa useammaltakin lennolta tulevat matkustajat, suuri joukko lentoaseman työntekijöitä ja juuri sulkeneen kauppakeskus Jumbon työntekijöitä ja kaupungille iltaa viettämään meneviä kartanonkoskelaisia... .


Matkustajamäärät ovat ainakin taksien tiedossa, koska he osaavat taksimäärän mitoittaa ja Finavialla on asiasta mustaa valkoisella. Jos vuoroväli on se 20min iltaiseen aikaan, voisin minä suurena konsulttina kahvikupin hinnalla kertoa, että se ei riitä. Lentoasemalla on nykyään aina jotain menoa, Flamingo-Jumbo elää käytännössä 24h-elämää ja alueella on valtaisa määrä vuorotyöntekijöitä mitä ihmeellisimmissä ammateissa. Yksinkertainen hätäratkaisu on pitää 15min vuoroväli klo 23:een asti ja ottaa myös vara-autoja käyttöön isojen piikkien (messut, urheilutapahtumat, joulu) kohdalla.





> Tämän keskustelun asiallisissa viesteissä on tullut varsin selkeästi esille huoli siitä, että tyhmät ja kalliit investoinnit koituvat koko joukkoliikenteen vahingoksi. Rahaa ei jää edes kaikkiin välttämättömiin menoihin saati todelliseen joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Tulihan tässä jo hyvä esimerkki tästä: Lentomatkustajia palveleva bussilinja on pantava kiertelemään lähiöitä, kun ei ole rahaa perustaa niille omia linjoja. Mutta on rahaa rakentaa 10-kertaisesti ylimitoitettua junarataa metsään, jossa ei asu kukaan..


Aivan totta, että tyhmyyksiä ei kannata tehdä. Mainitsemasi asiat eivät kuitenkaan ole ihan rinnasteisia. Kysymys on nyt perusinfran rakentamisesta, täysin uuden liikenneyhteyden luomisesta, jolla vastataan mitä moninaisempiin tarpeisiin. Jos bussiliikennettä nyt parannettaisiin kymmenillä miljoonilla, ei se parantaisi kuin olemassa olevaa yhteyttä, joka sekin toki olisi tervetullutta. Lentokenttäjokeri olisi siis parannus olemassa olevalle reitille, mutta ei taas vaikuttaisi uusien alueiden tuomiseen suoran palvelun piiriin. Nyt voitaisiin tietysti perustaa lisää bussilinjoja aluekeskuksista kymmenillä miljoonilla euroilla, mutta se johtaisi siihen, että bussiliikenne lisääntyisi, kun tavoitteena on nimenomaan siirtyä siihen, että bussi olisi tukitoiminto. Pitkällä tähtäimellä tällainen massiivinen bussijärjestelmä ei pelittäisi. Siitä olen toki yhtä mieltä, että Kartanonkoskelle voitaisiin parantaa bussiliikennettä. Se onnistuisi rakentamalla silta ja jatkamalla h67 vaikka Jumbolle alueen läpi ja parantamalla muuta tarjontaa siten, että 615 ei joudu sijaiskärsijäksi ennen kehärataa. Uudet asuin- ja työpaikka-alueet tarvitsevat yhteyksiä siitä huolimatta, että ne tehdään nykyään luonnontilassa oleville paikoille.

----------


## Jusa

> Luin muuten jossain kehärata-infolehdessä että jostain syystä nykyisen Martinlaakson radan liikennesuuntaa ei tulla kääntämään vastaamaan pääradan suntaa, vaan jonnekin kohtaa kehärataa tulisi puolenvaihtopaikka.


Ainoa järkevä paikka olisi lentoterminaali!

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Melkoinen ajatuskuperkeikka väittää, että koska Helsinki-Vantaa on maan suurin lentokenttä, sinne täytyy rakentaa yhdenlainen junayhteys eikä toisenlainen junayhteys. Varsinkin kun se mitä suunnitellaan palvelee itse lentoaseman toimintaa heikommin kuin se mitä esitän vaihtoehdoksi. Missä logiikka?


Pahoitteluni että tämä menee luultavasti vanhan toistoksi, mutta ihmettelen edelleenkin tätä hankkeiden suoraviivaista vastakkainasettelua.

Kehäradan rakentamisperusteet ovat käsittääkseni:
- Uusien raideliikenteeseen nojaavien asuinalueiden rakentaminen
- Paremmat yhteydet Helsingin seudulta lentoasemalle

Lisäksi se parantaa jonkin verran vaihtoa kaukojunista lentokoneeseen, mutta tämä ei ole kovin merkittävää.

Pääradan lentokenttälinjauksen perustelut olisivat:
- Sujuvien juna-lentokone vaihtojen mahdollistaminen jotta vaihtolennot Etelä-Suomeen voidaan lopettaa ja Helsinki-vantaan saavutettavuus muista kaupungeista paranee.
- Pääradan kapasiteetin vapauttaminen Pasila-Kerava välillä niin että nopeita lähijunia esim. Lahden ja Nikkilän suuntaan voidaan kehittää

Lisäksi se parantaisi lentokentän saavutettavuutta Helsingin keskustasta, jos lähiliikenne radalla sallittaisiin.

Hankkeillahan ei siis ole juuri mitään yhteistä, paitsi että kumpaankin liittyy juna, lentokone ja tunneli.

Siksi ihmettelenkin,  onko jossain (virallisessa, poliittisessa tai missä vaan yhteydessä) esitetty julkisesti että hankkeet ovat vaihtoehtoisia ja vain toinen toteutetaan?

Jos ei, onko syytä epäillä, että johtuen poliittisesta kulttuurista, päättäjien tyhmyydestä, salaliitosta tai vastaavasta syystä, kahta rataa ei voida lentoaseman kohdalta vetää, vaikka ne tehtäisiin aivan eri tarkoituksiin?

Vai onko hankkeiden vaihtoehtoisuudessa kyse vain siitä, että ei valtionkaan raha kaikkeen riitä? Ja jos näin on, miksi niitä sitten pitää vertailla ikään kuin umpiossa, kun yhtä hyvin kumpaakin voisi verrata vaikka Afganistanin rauhanturvaoperaatioon tai maataloustukiin?


Kysymys valtion tukiprosenttien eroista eri raideliikennemuodoille on sitten erikseen (mutta erittäin hyvä kysymys: on selvää että prosentin tulisi olla sama). 

Samaten kysymys korruption ja/tai huonon poliittisen kulttuurin vaikutuksesta siihen että joukkoliikenteen investointipäätöksiä tehdään typerästi on erillinen, mutta hyvä. Kellään ideoita mitä asialle voisi käytännössä tehdä? Itse keksin tiedon levittämisen siitä, miten joukkoliikennettä tulisi järjestää, jotta järjettömiä päätöksiä olisi vaikeampi tehdä. Mutta se on kyllä aika hidas tapa vaikuttaa.

ps. Mitä tulee itse kehärataan, niin minusta on hienoa että se rakennetaan, mutta onhan se tietysti kokolailla tyyris. Ehkä jos kulut pistetään herra Keynesin piikkiin...

pps. Ja mitä tulee pääradan lentokenttälinjaukseen: kun kerran kehärata ei poista niitä syitä, jonka takia sitä tarvitaan, en näe miten kehärata estäisi sen rakentamista.

----------


## hylje

> Nyt voitaisiin tietysti perustaa lisää bussilinjoja aluekeskuksista kymmenillä miljoonilla euroilla, mutta se johtaisi siihen, että bussiliikenne lisääntyisi, kun tavoitteena on nimenomaan siirtyä siihen, että bussi olisi tukitoiminto. Pitkällä tähtäimellä tällainen massiivinen bussijärjestelmä ei pelittäisi. Siitä olen toki yhtä mieltä, että Kartanonkoskelle voitaisiin parantaa bussiliikennettä. Se onnistuisi rakentamalla silta ja jatkamalla h67 vaikka Jumbolle alueen läpi ja parantamalla muuta tarjontaa siten, että 615 ei joudu sijaiskärsijäksi ennen kehärataa. Uudet asuin- ja työpaikka-alueet tarvitsevat yhteyksiä siitä huolimatta, että ne tehdään nykyään luonnontilassa oleville paikoille.


Vahvat bussilinjat, joita näillä kymmenillä miljoonilla nostetaan pystyyn, ovat täysin luonnollisesti kehitettävissä edelleen raitiolinjaksi. Ei mullistusta, vaan sama linja menee samalla paikalla, samoilla pysäkeillä, isommalla kalustolla. Jos ratikalle ei ole riittävästi asiakkaita bussivaiheessa, sitä ei tarvitse rakentaa: kysyntä on koko ajan tiedossa ja siten investoinnit ovat varmoja kohteita. Kontrastina lähijuna, joka on periaatteiltaan erilainen kuin bussi (kalliimpi investointi, harvemmat pysäkit, isommat yksiköt, oma linjaus): kysyntä ennen sen rakentamista ja ympäristön kehittymistä on lähinnä valistunut arvaus.

Hajautuneet bussilinjat, joilla yritetään leikkiä henkilöautoa, ovat todellakin kestämättömiä. Asiakaspohjaa, varsinkaan hyvää asiakaspohjaa, on vaikea kerätä kun bussilla ei ole minkäänlaista lisäarvoa. Lisäarvo on autossa. Nykytilanne on ikävä kyllä tälläinen, eikä todellakaan pelitä.




> Matkustajamäärät ovat ainakin taksien tiedossa, koska he osaavat taksimäärän mitoittaa ja Finavialla on asiasta mustaa valkoisella. Jos vuoroväli on se 20min iltaiseen aikaan, voisin minä suurena konsulttina kahvikupin hinnalla kertoa, että se ei riitä. Lentoasemalla on nykyään aina jotain menoa, Flamingo-Jumbo elää käytännössä 24h-elämää ja alueella on valtaisa määrä vuorotyöntekijöitä mitä ihmeellisimmissä ammateissa. Yksinkertainen hätäratkaisu on pitää 15min vuoroväli klo 23:een asti ja ottaa myös vara-autoja käyttöön isojen piikkien (messut, urheilutapahtumat, joulu) kohdalla.


Ongelmahan on nimenomaan "kustannustehokas" liikenteenohjauksen puute. Aikataulu on kuningas, poikkeustilanteessa tehdään mitä tehdään, luultavasti ei mitään. Selviydytään.

----------


## tlajunen

> Luin muuten jossain kehärata-infolehdessä että jostain syystä nykyisen Martinlaakson radan liikennesuuntaa ei tulla kääntämään vastaamaan pääradan suntaa, vaan jonnekin kohtaa kehärataa tulisi puolenvaihtopaikka. Voiko se todellakin pitää paikkansa että nykyiset radat ovat niin joustamattomia ettei tätä voisi hanskata tyylikkäämmin?


Luin saman jutun, mutta mistään muusta lähteestä en ole tälle järjettömälle idealle saanut vahvistusta. Haiskahtaa pahasti uutisankalta, joku on jossain kohtaa ymmärtänyt jotain väärin.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Pahoitteluni että tämä menee luultavasti vanhan toistoksi, mutta ihmettelen edelleenkin tätä hankkeiden suoraviivaista vastakkainasettelua.
> Kehäradan rakentamisperusteet ovat käsittääkseni:
> - Uusien raideliikenteeseen nojaavien asuinalueiden rakentaminen
> - Paremmat yhteydet Helsingin seudulta lentoasemalle
> Lisäksi se parantaa jonkin verran vaihtoa kaukojunista lentokoneeseen, mutta tämä ei ole kovin merkittävää.
> Pääradan lentokenttälinjauksen perustelut olisivat:
> - Sujuvien juna-lentokone vaihtojen mahdollistaminen jotta vaihtolennot Etelä-Suomeen voidaan lopettaa ja Helsinki-vantaan saavutettavuus muista kaupungeista paranee.
> - Pääradan kapasiteetin vapauttaminen Pasila-Kerava välillä niin että nopeita lähijunia esim. Lahden ja Nikkilän suuntaan voidaan kehittää.Lisäksi se parantaisi lentokentän saavutettavuutta Helsingin keskustasta, jos lähiliikenne radalla sallittaisiin. .


Aivan näin. Kaikki esittämäsi väitteet ovat totta. Kysymys on nyt yksinkertaisesti siitä, että on päädytty erilaiseen priorisointiin ja kuten jo todettua, mm. prof. Murole on aikatauluttanut hankkeen kauas tulevaisuuteen. Edelleenkin kaipaisin tähän keskusteluun tietoa siitä, mitä perusteluita on käytetty.



> Siksi ihmettelenkin,  onko jossain (virallisessa, poliittisessa tai missä vaan yhteydessä) esitetty julkisesti että hankkeet ovat vaihtoehtoisia ja vain toinen toteutetaan? .


Ei ole. Tässähän asian pihvi onkin. Kehärata on priorisoitu nyt. Kehärataa ennen priorisoitiin muita hankkeita vuosikausia. 



> Jos ei, onko syytä epäillä, että johtuen poliittisesta kulttuurista, päättäjien tyhmyydestä, salaliitosta tai vastaavasta syystä, kahta rataa ei voida lentoaseman kohdalta vetää, vaikka ne tehtäisiin aivan eri tarkoituksiin?Vai onko hankkeiden vaihtoehtoisuudessa kyse vain siitä, että ei valtionkaan raha kaikkeen riitä? Ja jos näin on, miksi niitä sitten pitää vertailla ikään kuin umpiossa, kun yhtä hyvin kumpaakin voisi verrata vaikka Afganistanin rauhanturvaoperaatioon tai maataloustukiin?.


Aivan. Valtiolla on rajalliset resurssit. Koska hanketta on suunniteltu vuosikausia ja koska päätöksentekijät ovat katsoneet sen hyödylliseksi ja se on hyväksytty, se toteutetaan. Kehäradan hyödyt nähdään usealla taholla kiistattomina. Ei se silti tarkoita, etteikö joku muukin hanke voisi olla hyödyllinen.



> Kysymys valtion tukiprosenttien eroista eri raideliikennemuodoille on sitten erikseen (mutta erittäin hyvä kysymys: on selvää että prosentin tulisi olla sama). Samaten kysymys korruption ja/tai huonon poliittisen kulttuurin vaikutuksesta siihen että joukkoliikenteen investointipäätöksiä tehdään typerästi on erillinen, mutta hyvä. Kellään ideoita mitä asialle voisi käytännössä tehdä? Itse keksin tiedon levittämisen siitä, miten joukkoliikennettä tulisi järjestää, jotta järjettömiä päätöksiä olisi vaikeampi tehdä. Mutta se on kyllä aika hidas tapa vaikuttaa. .


Liikennepoliittinen selonteko ei puhu mitään raitioteistä. Mielestäni se tulee ottaa mukaan seuraavaan selontekoon ja valtion olisi myönnettävä HKL:lle esim 10-15milj euroa verkon laajennuksiin vuosittain. Ministeriön tulisi tehdä raitiotiepoliittinen suunnitelma Helsingin kanssa. Aihe on myös ajankohtainen, koska Vantaa liittyy Helsinkiin 1.1.2011 lakkauttamalla itse itsensä ja Espookin tod. näk jossain vaiheessa. Turku ja Tampere voisivat olla kuunteluoppilaina ko. työryhmässä. Tosin ensin pitäisi päästä eroon linjurimiesten ylivallasta, joka estää Tampereen liikennekuntayhtymän perustamisen. Turku ja Tampere tosin koskaan perustavat ratikkaa, jos saan arvata.



> ps. Mitä tulee itse kehärataan, niin minusta on hienoa että se rakennetaan, mutta onhan se tietysti kokolailla tyyris. Ehkä jos kulut pistetään herra Keynesin piikkiin...
> pps. Ja mitä tulee pääradan lentokenttälinjaukseen: kun kerran kehärata ei poista niitä syitä, jonka takia sitä tarvitaan, en näe miten kehärata estäisi sen rakentamista.


Laatu maksaa ja ei kehärata mitään sulje pois. Olennaista on kuitenkin tietää Viinikkalan jättiterminaalin kohtalo ennen pääradan linjausta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aiemmassa viestissäni jo totesin, että ainoa joukkoliikennemuoto, joka vie ovelta ovelle on taksi.


Ja minä totesin, että jos puhut junan ajasta Rautatieasemalta Lentoasema-nimiselle Marjaradan asemalle, niin silloin verrataan sitä aikaa vastaavaan palveluun bussilla. Ja se on ajallisesti yhtä hyvä tai parempi, koska kaikki lentoon lähtijät joutuvat kävelemään laukkuineen samaan paikkaan lentokentällä, mutta junan tuomilla on käveltävää enemmän ja pidemmän aikaa.

Minusta Rautatientorilta lähtevien bussiyhteyksien muuttaminen paikallisjunaksi 500 M hintalapulla ei tuo alkuunkaan katetta käytetylle rahalle. Olen samaa mieltä monen muun kanssa siitä, että Marjaradan rakentamiselle on muitakin syitä kuin bussin kanssa sama matka-aika lentokentälle. Mutta ne muut syyt saadaan hoidetuksi monta sataa miljoonaa euroa halvemmalla.

Lisäksi on vielä sekin, että kyllä lentokentällekin päästään junalla vähemmällä rahalla kuin 500 M. Pistoraide Tikkurilasta ja yksi ainoa eli Lentokentän asema. Leinelän ja Ruskeasannan asemia tuskin oikeasti kannattaa rakentaa niille ennustetuille käyttäjämäärille (4750/610 ja 6620/910 hlö/pvä ja hlö/h).

Ja näyttää siltä, ettei rakennetakaan. Vaikka 590 M kokonaiskustannusarviossa on yhteensä 29 M Ruskeasannan ja Leinelän asemiin, Ruskeasantaa ei kuitenkaan rakenneta, vaan sen 17,9 M kuluu pelkästään asemavaraukseen. Kun kyse on tunneliasemasta, valmiiksi tekeminen maksanee sen liki 60 M kuten Lentoasema ja Aviapoliskin. Yhteensä valmiina nämä asemat maksanevat noin 70 M, josta tulee 8,2 /päivä matkustajaa kohden. Seutulipputulo on nykyään noin 2,45 /päivä, että niin kannattavaa tämä on. Busiliikenteen subventio ei ole ihan samaa luokkaa, joten halvemmaksi tulee bussi kuin nämä asemat. (Junien kustannuksia en tähän laske, sillä nehän ajavat ja maksavat riippumatta siitä, onko asemat vai ei. Asemien ylläpitokulut annan tässä vaiheessa anteeksi.  :Smile:  )

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kehäradan rakentamisperusteet ovat käsittääkseni:
> - Uusien raideliikenteeseen nojaavien asuinalueiden rakentaminen
> - Paremmat yhteydet Helsingin seudulta lentoasemalle
> 
> Lisäksi se parantaa jonkin verran vaihtoa kaukojunista lentokoneeseen, mutta tämä ei ole kovin merkittävää.


Periaatteessa näin, paitsi että täytyy kysyä mistä ne paremmat yhteydet lentoasemalle saavutetaan. Väittäisin että suora rata lentoasemalle olisi kuitenkin parempi vaihtoehto suuremmalle joukolle ihmisiä. Vaihto Pasilassa ja 1-2 välipysähdystä on nopeampi kuin kiertää kehärataa pitkin (=pidempi matka) ja pysähtyä niin monta kertaa kuin se pysähtyy. Kehärata on kiistatta parempi niistä paikoista jotka sijaitsevat itse kehäradan varrella. Muualta ollaan samoissa tai sitten pääratavaihtoehto olisi parempi.

Toki kehärata mahdollistaa asuntorakentamisen, mutta täytyy myös kysyä onko tämä kustannustehokkain tapa tuottaa ko. asuinalueet raideliikenteen piiriin. Tuskin.

Ja kyllä: tavallaan kaukojunista lähijuniin vaihtamalla lentoasema tulee paremmin saavutettavaksi kuin nykyisellä bussiyhteydellä. Hyöty on tosin marginaalinen.




> Pääradan lentokenttälinjauksen perustelut olisivat:
> - Sujuvien juna-lentokone vaihtojen mahdollistaminen jotta vaihtolennot Etelä-Suomeen voidaan lopettaa ja Helsinki-vantaan saavutettavuus muista kaupungeista paranee.
> - Pääradan kapasiteetin vapauttaminen Pasila-Kerava välillä niin että nopeita lähijunia esim. Lahden ja Nikkilän suuntaan voidaan kehittää
> 
> Lisäksi se parantaisi lentokentän saavutettavuutta Helsingin keskustasta, jos lähiliikenne radalla sallittaisiin.


Kyllä, juuri näin.




> Hankkeillahan ei siis ole juuri mitään yhteistä, paitsi että kumpaankin liittyy juna, lentokone ja tunneli.
> 
> Siksi ihmettelenkin,  onko jossain (virallisessa, poliittisessa tai missä vaan yhteydessä) esitetty julkisesti että hankkeet ovat vaihtoehtoisia ja vain toinen toteutetaan?
> 
> Jos ei, onko syytä epäillä, että johtuen poliittisesta kulttuurista, päättäjien tyhmyydestä, salaliitosta tai vastaavasta syystä, kahta rataa ei voida lentoaseman kohdalta vetää, vaikka ne tehtäisiin aivan eri tarkoituksiin?
> 
> Vai onko hankkeiden vaihtoehtoisuudessa kyse vain siitä, että ei valtionkaan raha kaikkeen riitä? Ja jos näin on, miksi niitä sitten pitää vertailla ikään kuin umpiossa, kun yhtä hyvin kumpaakin voisi verrata vaikka Afganistanin rauhanturvaoperaatioon tai maataloustukiin? [...]
> pps. Ja mitä tulee pääradan lentokenttälinjaukseen: kun kerran kehärata ei poista niitä syitä, jonka takia sitä tarvitaan, en näe miten kehärata estäisi sen rakentamista.


Virallisesti ei liene olemassa mitään dokumentaatiota, jossa nämä olisi todettu päällekäisiksi tai ei-päällekäisiksi, kun kerran kaukoliikennerataa ei ole juuri missään käsitelty.

Jos rahaa riittäisi kaikkiin mahdollisiin hankkeisiin, niin niissä oloissa ei olisi mikään ongelma toteuttaa molemmat hankkeet. Kyse onkin rahan riittävyydestä. Jos ensin rakennetaan kehärata 500 M:lla, niin voi tykönänsä arvata mikä on reaktio kun esitetään, että ei tämä olekaan kauhean hyvä yhteys lentoasemalle vaan tarvitaan lisäksi kaukoliikennerata. Ja siihen toiset 500 M. Voi perustellusti kysyä onko Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasema sellainen maailman napa, että yksi hyvin suunniteltu junayhteys ei riitä vaan tarvitaan useampia erilaisia tarpeita varten. Samalla rahalla rakentaisi esimerkiksi raitioteiden ensimmäiset vaiheet sekä Turkuun että Tampereelle. Tai vaikka jatkoa länsimetrolle. Tai Sipoon raideyhteyksiä. Tai jotain muuta (kuten uusia tunneleita ja ramppeja Hakamäentielle).

Jos ja kun kehärata toteutuu niin tämähän tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että kaukoliikennerataa ei saada enää meidän elinaikanamme. Tässä valtakunnassa on muualla niin paljon pahempaakin infrastruktuurivajetta, että miljardin upottaminen yhden lentokentän erilaisiin maaliikenneyhteyksiin olisi ihan järjetöntä.

Siksipä tuolla aiemmin keskustelussa esitin, että kun kerran näyttää siltä, että kehärata toteutuu (vaikka en siitä pidäkään), niin voisihan sitä ainakin selvittää millainen investointi olisi ottaa tuo infra edes osittain hyödyllisempään käyttöön rakentamalla vain pätkä rataa Pasilasta lentoasemalle ja pieni kolmioraide pohjoisen suuntaan kehäradalta. Siis jätettäisiin alkuvaiheessa tekemättä lentoasema-Kerava -rataosuus ja sen sijaan toteutettaisiin lentoaseman kaukoliikenneyhteys "light". Tämä lienee tehtävissä, mutta sillä on heijastusvaikutuksia kehäradan liikennöintikapasiteetille ja -tavoille. Tosin jos kysyntä on ennusteiden mukainen, niin silloin lievästi suunniteltua harvempi liikennöinti saattaisi olla muutenkin perusteltua.

Keskustelun tuloksena tosin on toistaiseksi ollut, että tällä "light"-vaihtoehdolla ei kenties saavutettaisi huimia säästöjä verrattuna siihen, että tehdään koko rata Keravalle asti. Toisaalta taas on esitetty, että pullonkaulaksi nousee lähiliikenneraiteiden riittävyys Tikkurilasta Keravalle. Tällöin johtopäätös on, että lentoaseman kaukoliikennerata on kenties rationaalisin tapa lisätä kapasitettia lähiliikenteelle tuolla välillä, varsinkin huomioiden kaukoliikenteelle lentoasemayhteydestä saatavat hyödyt. Tässä siis tiivistettynä mitä aiemmin keskusteltiin.




> Tikkurilan asemalla lentokenttäbussin pysäkki raiteiden kanssa samaan tasoon laiturin vastakkaiselle reunalle. Siis molempiin suuntiin, eli edellyttää pari ramppia sinne väliin. Ei maksa ihan 500 miljoonaa.


Tämä onkin itse asiassa aika hyvä ajatus.

Nykyinen bussiyhteys lentoasemalle on hankala löytää, epämukava sekä hidas. Jos Tikkurilasta pääsisi erillisellä lentokenttäbussilla suoraan junalaiturilta terminaaleihin (vähän kuin monella kentällä on terminaalien välillä kulkevia busseja) ilman lähiökierroksia tai turhia pysähdyksiä, niin matka-aika olisi samaa luokkaa kuin kehäradalla eikä mukavuuskaan jäisi jälkeen. Liputkin pitäisi voida ostaa VR:ltä junabussilippuna eli osana normaalia kaukoliikenteen junalippua. Hintakaan ei olisi esteenä: kyllä kai tuollaisesta kestäisi maksaa 5  kun vain yhteys olisi nopea, tiheä ja helppo, ja lippu helppo hankkia etukäteen.

Yhtä hyvä tämä ei olisi kuin suora lentoaseman kaukoliikennerata, mutta toisaalta kun ajattelee mitä tämä maksaisi, niin ilman muuta kannattaisin tätä vaihtoehtoa. Silloin ei tarvitsisi upottaa rahoja kehäradan kaltaiseen massiiviseen infrainvestointiin ja nuo rahat olisivat myöhemmin käytettävissä oikean kaukoliikenneyhteyden rakentamiseen.

Ironisinta on, että tämä olisi voitu toteuttaa helposti jo 10 vuotta sitten ilman mitään suuria investointeja. Vaan eipä ole ollut kiinnostusta kenelläkään sen vertaa edistää intermodaliteetin toteutumista Vantaalla.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Ja minä totesin, että jos puhut junan ajasta Rautatieasemalta Lentoasema-nimiselle Marjaradan asemalle, niin silloin verrataan sitä aikaa vastaavaan palveluun bussilla. Ja se on ajallisesti yhtä hyvä tai parempi, koska kaikki lentoon lähtijät joutuvat kävelemään laukkuineen samaan paikkaan lentokentällä, mutta junan tuomilla on käveltävää enemmän ja pidemmän aikaa.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ja näyttää siltä, ettei rakennetakaan. Vaikka 590 M kokonaiskustannusarviossa on yhteensä 29 M Ruskeasannan ja Leinelän asemiin, Ruskeasantaa ei kuitenkaan rakenneta, vaan sen 17,9 M kuluu pelkästään asemavaraukseen. Kun kyse on tunneliasemasta, valmiiksi tekeminen maksanee sen liki 60 M kuten Lentoasema ja Aviapoliskin.


Ei pidä paikkaansa. Tämä riippuu terminaalista, koska T1 on käsittääkseni lähempänä asemaa kuin T2. Lentoasemalla on useita lähtöselvityspisteitä. On T1:n yksi aula, T2:n aulat 2, 3 ja 4. Toisekseen, maan alle on tarkoitus sijoittaa check-in pisteitä tulevaisuudessa. Eihän juna tietysti aivan oven eteen tuo, mutta sillä ei ole oikeasti merkitystä, jos joku joutuu olemaan liikkumaan 200-300m ja siitäkin ison osan liukuportaissa. Parin minuutin lisä tulee tietysti laskea siihen siirtymiseen, mutta enpä näkisi sitä argumenttina jättää rata rakentamatta. Bussin etu on tässä vertailussa parin sadan metrin matkalla täysin marginaalinen. Sen voi mieltää niin, että odotellessa matkustajien poistumista T1:n pysäkillä häviävät T2:n matkustajat hiukan aikaa, samalla kun T1:n matkustajat saavat ehkä 1-2min edun. Kehäratatilanteessa T1:n matkustajan nykytilanne heikkenee 1-2min verran ja T2:n matkustaja saa +-0-tuloksen, koska oman arvioni mukaan sama aika, joka menee kiertäessä T1:n kautta, menee nyt kävellessä rullaportaiden kautta terminaaliin. Maanalaiset check-in-pisteet muuttavat tilanteen paremmaksi kuin bussilla.
On kuitenkin vähän merkillistä esittää, että bussi veisi ovelta ovelle, kun kuitenkin tiedämme, että bussiin täytyy mennä samalla tavalla kuin junallekin. Toisessa päässä on tosiaan totta, että bussin oven ja junan oven etäisyys terminaalin nykyauloista ei ole sama. Panen kuitenkin arvoa matkustusmukavuudelle ja sujuvalle matkalle. En jotenkin näe tulevani paremmin palvelluksi, jos otan kalliin Finnair-dösan sen sijasta, että otan 100m päästä Flirt-junan kentälle.
Asemien hinnoista sen verran, että lentoaseman juna-asema maksaa n.30miljoonaa. Ruskeasannan asemavarauksen muuntaminen asemaksi tuskin maksaa 60milj, kun koko 2.vaihe maksaa arviolta 64milj, ja siihen sisältyy Vehkala ja Petas.
http://192.49.193.12/ktwebbin/ktprox...2014%3A00%3A00




http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/Uutiset...ille-Vantaalla

Asia puhuttaa Kanki-Kaikkosta Eduskunnassakin:

http://www.parliament.fi/faktatmp/ut.../kk_617_2009_p.

http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/Uutiset...an-juna-aseman

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:48 ----------




> Periaatteessa näin, paitsi että täytyy kysyä mistä ne paremmat yhteydet lentoasemalle saavutetaan. Väittäisin että suora rata lentoasemalle olisi kuitenkin parempi vaihtoehto suuremmalle joukolle ihmisiä. Vaihto Pasilassa ja 1-2 välipysähdystä on nopeampi kuin kiertää kehärataa pitkin (=pidempi matka) ja pysähtyä niin monta kertaa kuin se pysähtyy. Kehärata on kiistatta parempi niistä paikoista jotka sijaitsevat itse kehäradan varrella. Muualta ollaan samoissa tai sitten pääratavaihtoehto olisi parempi...



Miksi vaihto Pasilassa ja "kiertäminen" kehärataa pitkin ovat toistensa vaihtoehtoja. Ainoa ilmansuunta, josta tullessa Pasilassa vaihdetaan kehäradan juniin on Turun IC/pendo/P. Muuten lännen suunnasta (esim. Y/S/L/A) tultaessa vaihto tapahtuu Huopalahdessa tai pohjoisesta tultaessa Tikkurilassa. Pasilasta kyytiin tullee matkustajia, jotka vaihtavat ratikasta 7A, 7B, 9 tai linjoilta h22, h23, h23N, h58, h58B, h59 tai esim. Pasilan kautta kulkevilta 500-sarjan seutubusseista. Kukaan ei joudu "kiertämään" minnekään kehäradan takia, ellei asiaa ajattele jyrkän maantieteellisesti. Koska emme ole 30-luvun Saksassa, niin asiat eivät mene tikkusuoraan. Kun matka-aika _kaikilla_ lyhenee, ei kiertämisestä puhuminen ole asianmukaista.




> Toki kehärata mahdollistaa asuntorakentamisen, mutta täytyy myös kysyä onko tämä kustannustehokkain tapa tuottaa ko. asuinalueet raideliikenteen piiriin. Tuskin...



Kehärata-selvitys osoittaa, että saasteet, onnettomuudet ja matka-ajat pienenevät. Uudet asuinalueet tulevat olemassa olevan järjestelmän piiriin. Irtonainen raitiotie pohjoisessa vaatii sekin rahaa ja silloin siitäkin täytyy vaihtaa junaan tai bussiin Tikkurilassa.




> Ja kyllä: tavallaan kaukojunista lähijuniin vaihtamalla lentoasema tulee paremmin saavutettavaksi kuin nykyisellä bussiyhteydellä. Hyöty on tosin marginaalinen...




Ei ole. 8min matka-aika ja 10min odotus ovat eri tasoa kuin 25min matka-aika ja 10min odotus.





> Virallisesti ei liene olemassa mitään dokumentaatiota, jossa nämä olisi todettu päällekäisiksi tai ei-päällekäisiksi, kun kerran kaukoliikennerataa ei ole juuri missään käsitelty...



Hankkeet eivät sulje toisiaan pois.




> Jos rahaa riittäisi kaikkiin mahdollisiin hankkeisiin, niin niissä oloissa ei olisi mikään ongelma toteuttaa molemmat hankkeet. Kyse onkin rahan riittävyydestä. Jos ensin rakennetaan kehärata 500 M:lla, niin voi tykönänsä arvata mikä on reaktio kun esitetään, että ei tämä olekaan kauhean hyvä yhteys lentoasemalle vaan tarvitaan lisäksi kaukoliikennerata. Ja siihen toiset 500 M. Voi perustellusti kysyä onko Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasema sellainen maailman napa, että yksi hyvin suunniteltu junayhteys ei riitä vaan tarvitaan useampia erilaisia tarpeita varten. Samalla rahalla rakentaisi esimerkiksi raitioteiden ensimmäiset vaiheet sekä Turkuun että Tampereelle. Tai vaikka jatkoa länsimetrolle. Tai Sipoon raideyhteyksiä. Tai jotain muuta (kuten uusia tunneleita ja ramppeja Hakamäentielle).


Kannatan valtion tukia ratikoihin, mutta eikö aiemmin ollut mieli se, että paikallisia hankkeita ei tueta?Ja kuten todettua, aloitteen ratikoihin on tultava Tampereelta ja Turusta itsestään. Myönnetään se yhdessä reilusti: Tampereella ei ole tällä hetkellä kovin aktiivista meininkiä ratikan saamiseksi. 




> Jos ja kun kehärata toteutuu niin tämähän tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että kaukoliikennerataa ei saada enää meidän elinaikanamme. Tässä valtakunnassa on muualla niin paljon pahempaakin infrastruktuurivajetta, että miljardin upottaminen yhden lentokentän erilaisiin maaliikenneyhteyksiin olisi ihan järjetöntä.


Ei tarkoita. Kaukojunarata on tod näk kypsää kamaa 10-15v sisällä.




> Siksipä tuolla aiemmin keskustelussa esitin, että kun kerran näyttää siltä, että kehärata toteutuu (vaikka en siitä pidäkään), niin voisihan sitä ainakin selvittää millainen investointi olisi ottaa tuo infra edes osittain hyödyllisempään käyttöön rakentamalla vain pätkä rataa Pasilasta lentoasemalle ja pieni kolmioraide pohjoisen suuntaan kehäradalta. Siis jätettäisiin alkuvaiheessa tekemättä lentoasema-Kerava -rataosuus ja sen sijaan toteutettaisiin lentoaseman kaukoliikenneyhteys "light". Tämä lienee tehtävissä, mutta sillä on heijastusvaikutuksia kehäradan liikennöintikapasiteetille ja -tavoille. Tosin jos kysyntä on ennusteiden mukainen, niin silloin lievästi suunniteltua harvempi liikennöinti saattaisi olla muutenkin perusteltua.


Kaava mahdollistaa kolmioraiteen erkanemiskohdassa. Osa paikallisjunista on mahdollista ajattaa kehäradan kautta. En suoraan sanoen tällä älyllä ihan ymmärrä, mitä toimenpiteitä ehdotuksesi pitää sisällään. Siis tunneli Pasilasta kentälle ja kaukojuna kehärataa pitkin pohjoiseen?vai..?





> Tämä onkin itse asiassa aika hyvä ajatus.
> 
> Nykyinen bussiyhteys lentoasemalle on hankala löytää, epämukava sekä hidas. Jos Tikkurilasta pääsisi erillisellä lentokenttäbussilla suoraan junalaiturilta terminaaleihin (vähän kuin monella kentällä on terminaalien välillä kulkevia busseja) ilman lähiökierroksia tai turhia pysähdyksiä, niin matka-aika olisi samaa luokkaa kuin kehäradalla eikä mukavuuskaan jäisi jälkeen. Liputkin pitäisi voida ostaa VR:ltä junabussilippuna eli osana normaalia kaukoliikenteen junalippua. Hintakaan ei olisi esteenä: kyllä kai tuollaisesta kestäisi maksaa 5  kun vain yhteys olisi nopea, tiheä ja helppo, ja lippu helppo hankkia etukäteen.


VR:n junabussi tarvitsisi liikenneluvan ja toimivaltainen on HSL. Miksi on niin ongelmallista kävellä Tikkurilassa kahdet portaat? Kun asemalle on tulossa liukuportaatkin ja matkakeskus? v61 merkitty näkyvästi sinisin kyltein laituriin 1. Kyltissä on tekstiä jopa kiinaksi. Minkäänlainen pikabussi ei aja 8min Tikkurilasta kentälle, usko huviksesi. Vaikka käytettäisiin kehää, matka ei mene alle 8min. Kokeile ajaa joskus v53:lla ja katso kauanko aikaa menee välille Tikkurilan asema-Lentoasemantien liittymä. Bussi pääsee muun liikenteen ja valojen takia vain poliisisaattueessa 8min kentälle. Miksi et ottaisi junaa samalta asemalta?




> Yhtä hyvä tämä ei olisi kuin suora lentoaseman kaukoliikennerata, mutta toisaalta kun ajattelee mitä tämä maksaisi, niin ilman muuta kannattaisin tätä vaihtoehtoa. Silloin ei tarvitsisi upottaa rahoja kehäradan kaltaiseen massiiviseen infrainvestointiin ja nuo rahat olisivat myöhemmin käytettävissä oikean kaukoliikenneyhteyden rakentamiseen..


Niin, tällainen 61XX-linja olisi toki halvempi kuin kehärata. Jos se ei missään pysähtyisi, miten se palvelisi asuinalueita ja työpaikkoja?

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Periaatteessa näin, paitsi että täytyy kysyä mistä ne paremmat yhteydet lentoasemalle saavutetaan.


Tarkoitin että paremmat yhteydet kuin nykyään. Pahoitteluni sekavasta ilmaisusta. Etenkin Martinlaakson radan varrelta, mutta myös Itä_vantaalta ja muualta ratojen varsilta julkisen liikenteen yhteydet kentälle paranevat selvästi. Itse tosin kuulun Vallilalaisena muutoksen häviäjiin, mutta onneksi 615 ei lakkaa kokonaan.




> Toisaalta taas on esitetty, että pullonkaulaksi nousee lähiliikenneraiteiden riittävyys Tikkurilasta Keravalle. Tällöin johtopäätös on, että lentoaseman kaukoliikennerata on kenties rationaalisin tapa lisätä kapasitettia lähiliikenteelle tuolla välillä


Tämän uskon olevan se syy, minkä takia se tullaan vielä rakentamaan, uskoakseni useimpien meistä elinaikana. Se mitä olen suomalaista poliittista päätöksentekoa seurannut, niin asiat alkavat yleensä tapahtua sitten kun ne ovat "ainoa vaihtoehto". Ilmeisesti talvisodan henki on parempi peruste tehdä asioita kuin ratinaaliset laskelmat. Tai jotain.

Kun nyt pääradan sekä kaukoliikenne että lähiliikenne ovat selvästi kasvussa, nykyisten ratojen kapasiteetti Pasilan ja Keravan välillä tulee loppumaan kesken jo melko pian. Kulunvalvonnan parannuksella sitä voinee auttaa vähän, mutta junilla on sen verran nopeuseroakin, että kovin pitkälle tuo ei auta.

Lisäksi lisäraiteiden rakentaminen vanhojen viereen edellyttäisi luultavasti suuren määrän taloja purkamista, mikä tuntuu olevan aivan käsittämättömän vaikeaa. Siksi siis erillinen linjaus lentokentän kautta alkaa näyttää "ainoalta vaihtoehdolta", ja saanee yllättäen tuulta purjeisiinsa kunhan nämä nyt puuhaillut tunnelijunat ovat poissa jaloista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksi vaihto Pasilassa ja "kiertäminen" kehärataa pitkin ovat toistensa vaihtoehtoja. Ainoa ilmansuunta, josta tullessa Pasilassa vaihdetaan kehäradan juniin on Turun IC/pendo/P. Muuten lännen suunnasta (esim. Y/S/L/A) tultaessa vaihto tapahtuu Huopalahdessa tai pohjoisesta tultaessa Tikkurilassa.


Lisämatka-aika Huopalahdesta Pasilaan, vaihto lentoasemaradalle ja matka kentälle (max. 2-3 pysähdystä) on taatusti nopeampi kuin vaihto Huopalahdessa ja pysähdys jokaisella Martinlaakson radan / kehäradan asemalla. Kyse ei ole pelkästään siitä että rata kiertää (vaikka se itsessäänkin pidentää matka-aikaa) vaan siitä että siinä on paljon pysähdyksiä.

Kaukoliikenneratavaihtoehdossa pohjoisesta tullessa kaukojunalla ei tarvitsisi vaihtaa ollenkaan, mikä on paljon nopeampaa kuin käydä vaihtamassa Tikkurilassa. Sellaisella lähijunalla tullessa, joka jatkaa nykyistä ratakäytävää pitkin, vaihto tapahtuisi todennäköisesti Keravalla. Yksi vaihtoehto olisi nimittäin ajaa erillistä paikallisliikenteen lentokenttäjunaa kaukoliikenteen rataa pitkin reittiä Helsinki - Pasila - lentoasema - Kerava. Tämä tarjoaisi nopeimman mahdollisen yhteyden lentoasemalle sekä Helsingin keskustasta että pohjoisen lähiliikennealueilta, kun ei tarvitisi käydä kääntymässä Tikkurilassa vaihtoa varten.




> Ei ole. 8min matka-aika ja 10min odotus ovat eri tasoa kuin 25min matka-aika ja 10min odotus.


Jos puhutaan Tikkurila-lentoasema -yhteyksistä niin siihen ei mene 25 minuuttia bussilla, jos ajetaan suoraan eikä pysähdellä asuinalueilla.




> Kannatan valtion tukia ratikoihin, mutta eikö aiemmin ollut mieli se, että paikallisia hankkeita ei tueta?Ja kuten todettua, aloitteen ratikoihin on tultava Tampereelta ja Turusta itsestään. Myönnetään se yhdessä reilusti: Tampereella ei ole tällä hetkellä kovin aktiivista meininkiä ratikan saamiseksi.


En tarkoita, että valtion tulisi maksaa näitä raitioteitä. Kenties osallistua 33 % osuudella, jos samaa sovelletaan Helsingin seudullakin, mutta siinäpä se. Kyse on investointien kokoluokkavertailusta: mitä muuta samalla rahalla voisi saada. Ja onhan se niinkin, että viime kädessä julkisessa taloudessa kaikki raha tulee samasta pussista eli veronmaksajilta. Ei tuhlailua voi puolustella sillä, että se tulee eri budjettimomentilta tai eri hallinnon instanssilta kuin joku toinen hanke.




> Kaava mahdollistaa kolmioraiteen erkanemiskohdassa. Osa paikallisjunista on mahdollista ajattaa kehäradan kautta. En suoraan sanoen tällä älyllä ihan ymmärrä, mitä toimenpiteitä ehdotuksesi pitää sisällään. Siis tunneli Pasilasta kentälle ja kaukojuna kehärataa pitkin pohjoiseen?vai..?


Suosittelen että selaat ketjua taaksepäin. Sieltä löydät tämän esitykseni karttakuvan kera. En toista koko juttua uudestaan tässä, se on aika pitkä.




> VR:n junabussi tarvitsisi liikenneluvan ja toimivaltainen on HSL. Miksi on niin ongelmallista kävellä Tikkurilassa kahdet portaat? Kun asemalle on tulossa liukuportaatkin ja matkakeskus? v61 merkitty näkyvästi sinisin kyltein laituriin 1. Kyltissä on tekstiä jopa kiinaksi. [...] Miksi et ottaisi junaa samalta asemalta?


Luvat ovat järjestelykysymys jos poliittinen tahto on olemassa. Ei voi olla järkevää rakentaa rataa vain siksi, että lupajärjestelmä ei mahdollista tietynlaista bussiyhteyttä. Sitäpaitsi enhän vaatinut, että VR:n täytyy sitä bussia liikennöidä. Ihan sama tehdä lippuyhteistyösopimus toimivaltaisen viranomaisen kanssa.

Matkalaukkujen kanssa ei muuten ole kauhean helppo kulkea portaissa tai edes liukuportaissa. Lentokentälle mennessä tästä vaihdosta voi tulla monellekin sydämentykytystä jos matkalaukkujen raahausmatka on liian pitkä ja opastus huono (vertailuksi: Paunun Expressbusseilla vaihto Keimolanportilla toimii hyvin, kun se on täysin koordinoitu ja kuljettaja siirtää matkalaukut bussista toiseen).

Myös nykyinen opastus lentokenttäyhteyden luo on suorastaan surkea. Kyllä siellä pieniä sinisiä kylttejä on, mutta mistä esim. ulkomaalainen matkustaja osaa juuri oikealle pysäkille ja oikean numeroiseen bussiin? Jos tosissaan oltaisiin tarjoamassa tätä yhteyttä, niin pitäisi olla lehmän kokoisia nuolikylttejä bussin luokse, sen bussin pitäisi pysähtyä omalla erillisellä pysäkillään jonka yläpuolella on valtava juliste "To Helsinki-Vantaa Airport" ja bussinkin pitäisi olla maalattu eri väreihin kuin kaikki muut bussit. Matkatavaratilaa pitäisi olla eikä saisi pysähdellä missä sattuu. Terminaaleihin saapuminen pitäisi ilmoittaa sekä kuulutuksin että infonäytöillä. Ja samat järjestelyt luonnollisesti lentoaseman päässä.

Jaa miksi en mieluummin menisi lähijunalla? No, kun se maksaa yli 500 M ja samantasoinen yhteys saataisiin bussilla aikaan sanotaan nyt vaikka 1 M investoinneilla, joka olisi aika hulppea budjetti kyltityksen uusimiseen, lippukoordinaatioon jne. Anteron tarkoittamat rampit eivät välttämättä olisi edes tarpeen, jos tavoitellaan samaa palvelutasoa kuin kehäradalla eikä parempaa, mutta jos sellaiset rakennettaisiin niin ei siihenkään pystyisi hassaamaan edes lähelle 500 M vaikka kuinka yrittäisi.




> Tarkoitin että paremmat yhteydet kuin nykyään. Pahoitteluni sekavasta ilmaisusta. Etenkin Martinlaakson radan varrelta, mutta myös Itä_vantaalta ja muualta ratojen varsilta julkisen liikenteen yhteydet kentälle paranevat selvästi. Itse tosin kuulun Vallilalaisena muutoksen häviäjiin, mutta onneksi 615 ei lakkaa kokonaan.


Totta, Itä-Vantaa eli kehäradan / Martinlaakson radan varsi kuuluu kehäratahankkeen suhteellisiin hyötyjiin verrattuna pääratavaihtoehtoon. Kysymys onkin vain siitä, ovatko Itä-Vantaa ja Tikkurila juuri niitä tärkeimpiä paikkoja joista lentoasemalle pääsy täytyy optimoida hinnalla millä hyvänsä, vaikka sillä hankaloitettaisiin elämää niille jotka tulevat esim. Helsingin keskustasta, Espoosta, Turusta, pohjoiselta lähiliikennealueelta, Hämeenlinnasta, Lahdesta, Tampereelta jne.




> Tämän uskon olevan se syy, minkä takia se tullaan vielä rakentamaan, uskoakseni useimpien meistä elinaikana. Se mitä olen suomalaista poliittista päätöksentekoa seurannut, niin asiat alkavat yleensä tapahtua sitten kun ne ovat "ainoa vaihtoehto". Ilmeisesti talvisodan henki on parempi peruste tehdä asioita kuin ratinaaliset laskelmat. [...] Siksi siis erillinen linjaus lentokentän kautta alkaa näyttää "ainoalta vaihtoehdolta", ja saanee yllättäen tuulta purjeisiinsa kunhan nämä nyt puuhaillut tunnelijunat ovat poissa jaloista.


Toivotaan että rakennetaan mahdollisimman pian. Tästä olemme yhtä mieltä.

Tosin minua kyllä harmittaa tavattomasti, jos tätä hanketta ei voida toteuttaa siksi että se on rationaalinen ja järkevä vaan siksi että se rupeaa näyttämään ainoalta vaihtoehdolta. Sehän tarkoittaa, että mitään kokonaiskuvaa ei kenelläkään ole eikä tule, vaan ajaudutaan tilanteesta toiseen ja hankkeesta toiseen ilman mitään päämäärää. Ja toteutuvat hankkeet ovat sattumanvaraisia, eivät niitä parhaita.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Totta, Itä-Vantaa eli kehäradan / Martinlaakson radan varsi kuuluu kehäratahankkeen suhteellisiin hyötyjiin verrattuna pääratavaihtoehtoon.


Minä nimenomaan _en_ halua vertailla kehärataa pääradan lentokenttälinjaukseen, koska nähdäkseni se ei ole mielekäs vertailu. Hankkeita, jotka vastaavat samaan tarpeeseen on järkevä verrata päätöksenteossa. Esimerkiksi rakennetaanko Laajasaloon metro vai ratikka: jos toinen rakennetaan, poistaa se samalla pääosin tarpeen rakentaa toinen.

Kehäradan ja pääradan uuden linjauksen kanssa näin ei ole: kumpikaan ei merkittävästi vaikuta toisen tarpeeseen (tarjoamiin hyötyihin). Siksi niitä on järkevämpi verrata nykytilaan (tai johonkin 0+ -vaihtoehtoon) ja arvioida hyötyjä kustannuksia vasten.

Budjetteja tehtäessä ne tietenkin voivat olla vaihtoehtoja rahankäytössä, mutta samalla viivalla ovat sitten kaikki muutkin mahdolliset hankkeet jotka voitaisiin tehdä, eivät vain nämä kaksi.




> Sehän tarkoittaa, että mitään kokonaiskuvaa ei kenelläkään ole eikä tule, vaan ajaudutaan tilanteesta toiseen ja hankkeesta toiseen ilman mitään päämäärää. Ja toteutuvat hankkeet ovat sattumanvaraisia, eivät niitä parhaita.


Minusta tämä on melko osuva karikatyyri siitä, miten valtion liikennehankepolitiikka näyttäisi toimivan. Tosin en ole sen asiantuntija, ja voi olla että suunnitelmallisuutta on jossain syvällä enemmän kuin näen.

Yksi merkittävä tekijä taustalla lienee siltarumpupolitikoinnin perinne: hankkeita katsotaan sen mukaan paljonko rahaa kaadetaan mihinkin maakuntaan, eikä niinkään kokonaisuuden ja hyötyjen kannalta. Koska maakuntaidentiteetin korostus on nuoremmalla polvella selvästi vähentynyt, ja toisaalta globaali tai ainakin laajempi ajattelu yleistynyt, lienee toivoa, että siltarumpupolitikointikin vousikymmenten mittaan vähenee.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Lisämatka-aika Huopalahdesta Pasilaan, vaihto lentoasemaradalle ja matka kentälle (max. 2-3 pysähdystä) on taatusti nopeampi kuin vaihto Huopalahdessa ja pysähdys jokaisella Martinlaakson radan / kehäradan asemalla. Kyse ei ole pelkästään siitä että rata kiertää (vaikka se itsessäänkin pidentää matka-aikaa) vaan siitä että siinä on paljon pysähdyksiä..



En olisi tuosta niin varma. Pasilassa pitäisi vaihtaa laituria ja odotella. Taas tulevat vastaan ne paljon puhutut liukuportaat, jotka eivät minulle ole tässä iässä ongelma. Eli Huopalahti-Pasila 3min, odotus 10min ja pikajuna vaikka 12min. Yhteensä 25min. Huopalahti-Vantaankoski-Lentoasema menee takuulla samaan luokkaan.




> Kaukoliikenneratavaihtoehdossa pohjoisesta tullessa kaukojunalla ei tarvitsisi vaihtaa ollenkaan, mikä on paljon nopeampaa kuin käydä vaihtamassa Tikkurilassa. Sellaisella lähijunalla tullessa, joka jatkaa nykyistä ratakäytävää pitkin, vaihto tapahtuisi todennäköisesti Keravalla. Yksi vaihtoehto olisi nimittäin ajaa erillistä paikallisliikenteen lentokenttäjunaa kaukoliikenteen rataa pitkin reittiä Helsinki - Pasila - lentoasema - Kerava. Tämä tarjoaisi nopeimman mahdollisen yhteyden lentoasemalle sekä Helsingin keskustasta että pohjoisen lähiliikennealueilta, kun ei tarvitisi käydä kääntymässä Tikkurilassa vaihtoa varten..



Se olisi yksi vaihtoehto, vaikka käsittääkseni mahdollisen lentokenttäradan erkanemispiste pääradasta on Keravan pohjoispuolella.






> os puhutaan Tikkurila-lentoasema -yhteyksistä niin siihen ei mene 25 minuuttia bussilla, jos ajetaan suoraan eikä pysähdellä asuinalueilla..



Hyvä on. Olkoon bussi 61XX sitten kovalla kaahauksella 10min kentällä. Oletettu maksimiodotus (sama kuin junalla 10min) mukaan laskien hitaampi kuin juna.Liikennevalojen ja ruuhkien takia arvio on epärealistinen.





> En tarkoita, että valtion tulisi maksaa näitä raitioteitä. Kenties osallistua 33 % osuudella, jos samaa sovelletaan Helsingin seudullakin, mutta siinäpä se. Kyse on investointien kokoluokkavertailusta: mitä muuta samalla rahalla voisi saada. Ja onhan se niinkin, että viime kädessä julkisessa taloudessa kaikki raha tulee samasta pussista eli veronmaksajilta. Ei tuhlailua voi puolustella sillä, että se tulee eri budjettimomentilta tai eri hallinnon instanssilta kuin joku toinen hanke..



Jos vertaat valtion käyttämää rahaa kehärataan siihen, mitä sillä samalla rahalla saisi Tampereella, niin silloinhan oletat, että valtion rahaa käytetään siellä. Ei siitä 33% osuudesta kannata huolehtia, se tulee kyllä, tosin ei helsinkiläisille ratikoille. Ensin pitäisi saada se Tampereen oma linjapäätös ratikasta....




> Suosittelen että selaat ketjua taaksepäin. Sieltä löydät tämän esitykseni karttakuvan kera. En toista koko juttua uudestaan tässä, se on aika pitkä..



Ok.





> Luvat ovat järjestelykysymys jos poliittinen tahto on olemassa. Ei voi olla järkevää rakentaa rataa vain siksi, että lupajärjestelmä ei mahdollista tietynlaista bussiyhteyttä. Sitäpaitsi enhän vaatinut, että VR:n täytyy sitä bussia liikennöidä. Ihan sama tehdä lippuyhteistyösopimus toimivaltaisen viranomaisen kanssa..



Ei rataa tehdä lupajärjestelmän ongelmien rakia. YTV voi nopeastikin perustaa yhteyden, jos halutaan. Sen esiversio, 61V on jo olemassa. Tosin jos se ei missään pysähtelisi, pitäisi tarkkaan selvittää, riittääkö bussille matkustajia.




> Matkalaukkujen kanssa ei muuten ole kauhean helppo kulkea portaissa tai edes liukuportaissa. Lentokentälle mennessä tästä vaihdosta voi tulla monellekin sydämentykytystä jos matkalaukkujen raahausmatka on liian pitkä ja opastus huono (vertailuksi: Paunun Expressbusseilla vaihto Keimolanportilla toimii hyvin, kun se on täysin koordinoitu ja kuljettaja siirtää matkalaukut bussista toiseen)..



Nämä ongelmat eivät poistu maan alle rakennettavan kaukojuna-aseman myötä




> Myös nykyinen opastus lentokenttäyhteyden luo on suorastaan surkea. Kyllä siellä pieniä sinisiä kylttejä on, mutta mistä esim. ulkomaalainen matkustaja osaa juuri oikealle pysäkille ja oikean numeroiseen bussiin? Jos tosissaan oltaisiin tarjoamassa tätä yhteyttä, niin pitäisi olla lehmän kokoisia nuolikylttejä bussin luokse, sen bussin pitäisi pysähtyä omalla erillisellä pysäkillään jonka yläpuolella on valtava juliste "To Helsinki-Vantaa Airport" ja bussinkin pitäisi olla maalattu eri väreihin kuin kaikki muut bussit. Matkatavaratilaa pitäisi olla eikä saisi pysähdellä missä sattuu. Terminaaleihin saapuminen pitäisi ilmoittaa sekä kuulutuksin että infonäytöillä. Ja samat järjestelyt luonnollisesti lentoaseman päässä..



Jos saapuu junalla Tikkurilaan, asiasta kuulutetaan junassa. Näyttötauluissa on juoksevana asiaa koskeva englanninkielinen teksti. Bussin lähtöpaikka on heti portaiden yläpäässä ja sen vieressä on kyltti, maassa maalattu tunnus ja itse linjanumerokyltti usealla kielellä. Lisäksi alueella on julisteita pari kappaletta kertomassa asiasta. Lentoasemabussia on vaikea olla huomaamatta.




> Jaa miksi en mieluummin menisi lähijunalla? No, kun se maksaa yli 500 M ja samantasoinen yhteys saataisiin bussilla aikaan sanotaan nyt vaikka 1 M investoinneilla, joka olisi aika hulppea budjetti kyltityksen uusimiseen, lippukoordinaatioon jne. Anteron tarkoittamat rampit eivät välttämättä olisi edes tarpeen, jos tavoitellaan samaa palvelutasoa kuin kehäradalla eikä parempaa, mutta jos sellaiset rakennettaisiin niin ei siihenkään pystyisi hassaamaan edes lähelle 500 M vaikka kuinka yrittäisi.
> 
> Totta, Itä-Vantaa eli kehäradan / Martinlaakson radan varsi kuuluu kehäratahankkeen suhteellisiin hyötyjiin verrattuna pääratavaihtoehtoon. Kysymys onkin vain siitä, ovatko Itä-Vantaa ja Tikkurila juuri niitä tärkeimpiä paikkoja joista lentoasemalle pääsy täytyy optimoida hinnalla millä hyvänsä, vaikka sillä hankaloitettaisiin elämää niille jotka tulevat esim. Helsingin keskustasta, Espoosta, Turusta, pohjoiselta lähiliikennealueelta, Hämeenlinnasta, Lahdesta, Tampereelta jne.



Edelleenkään kehärata ei ole vain lentokenttäyhteys, vaan sillä useita eri tarkoituksia ja tavoitteita. Yksi niistä on lentoaseman kytkeminen RHK:n verkkoon. Kuten itsekin tiedät, kenenkään asema ei tästä heikkene. Ei edes pohjoisen vaihtomatkustajien. Heidän matka-ajastaan Tikkurila-Lentoasema vähenee noin 50-60%,

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tosin minua kyllä harmittaa tavattomasti, jos tätä hanketta ei voida toteuttaa siksi että se on rationaalinen ja järkevä vaan siksi että se rupeaa näyttämään ainoalta vaihtoehdolta. Sehän tarkoittaa, että mitään kokonaiskuvaa ei kenelläkään ole eikä tule, vaan ajaudutaan tilanteesta toiseen ja hankkeesta toiseen ilman mitään päämäärää. Ja toteutuvat hankkeet ovat sattumanvaraisia, eivät niitä parhaita.


Niin, kirjoitin aikaisemmin Murolen lanseeraamasta käsitteestä hups-hanke.




> Ei pidä paikkaansa. Tämä riippuu terminaalista, koska T1 on käsittääkseni lähempänä asemaa kuin T2. Lentoasemalla on useita lähtöselvityspisteitä. On T1:n yksi aula, T2:n aulat 2, 3 ja 4. Toisekseen, maan alle on tarkoitus sijoittaa check-in pisteitä tulevaisuudessa. Eihän juna tietysti aivan oven eteen tuo, mutta sillä ei ole oikeasti merkitystä, jos joku joutuu olemaan liikkumaan 200-300m ja siitäkin ison osan liukuportaissa. Parin minuutin lisä tulee tietysti laskea siihen siirtymiseen, mutta enpä näkisi sitä argumenttina jättää rata rakentamatta....


Olen vahvasti eri mieltä kannasi siitä, ettei pidempi kävelymatka olisi pidempi ja vailla merkitystä, ja että parin minuutin kävely ei merkitse mitään mutta parin minuutin matka-aikaero bussin ja junan välillä merkitsee valtavasti, peräti 500 M arvosta.

Minusta suhtaudut näihin hankkeisiin piittaamatta mitään niiden hinnasta. Jos jokin ratkaisu on mielestäsi parempi kuin toinen, niin ilman muuta se parempi pitää toteuttaa eikä hinnalla ole merkitystä. Sano nyt suoraan, miten paljon 500 M sinulle merkitsee, mitä on saatava, jotta se on kylliksi 500 M edestä tai mitä saa maksaa minuutin matka-aikaero?




> Asemien hinnoista sen verran, että lentoaseman juna-asema maksaa n.30miljoonaa. Ruskeasannan asemavarauksen muuntaminen asemaksi tuskin maksaa 60milj, kun koko 2.vaihe maksaa arviolta 64milj, ja siihen sisältyy Vehkala ja Petas.


Mistä tällainen Lentoaseman aseman hinta on peräisin? 29.8.2008 päivätty ratasuunnitelmaluonnos sisältää 590 M kokonaiskustannusten erittelyn sivulla 42. Aseman kustannus on 56.640.000  ja asema-alueen järjestelyjen kustannus 320.000 .

Linkkaamasi dokumentti toisen vaiheen hintoineen kertoo, että Vehkalan, Petaksen ja Ruskeasannan jälkirakentamisen kustannus on noin 64 M. Vehkala ja Petas ovat pinta-asemia Vantaankosken ja Kivistön välillä, ja niiden hyväksi tehdään ensi vaiheessa yhteensä 6 M katu- ja siltajärjestelyt. Leinelän vastaava pinta-asema maksaa 5,3 M, joten jälkirakentamisesta ehkä 10 M kuluu Vehkalaan ja Petakseen. Ruskeasanta on tunneliasema kuten Lentokenttä ja Aviapolis, joten ei ole mikään ihme, jos sen jälkirakentaminen maksaa 4050 M.




> Minä nimenomaan en halua vertailla kehärataa pääradan lentokenttälinjaukseen, koska nähdäkseni se ei ole mielekäs vertailu. Hankkeita, jotka vastaavat samaan tarpeeseen on järkevä verrata päätöksenteossa.


Rahoittajan näkökulma on pohtia, mihin hankkeisiin rahat päätetään käyttää, kun kaikkia ehdotuksia ei voi rahoittaa. LVM:n kriteeti on ollut panna hankkeet kannattavuusjärjestykseen, jossa verrataan niinkin epämielekkäitä hankkeita kuin vaikka Espoon kaupunkirata ja Savonlinnan ohitustie. Listalta tippuu ensimmäisenä se, jonka kannattavuus on pienenpi. Ja tässä on syy siihen, miksi lentokentän päärataa ei ole ollut sopivaa suunnitella ja sen kannattavuutta arvioida.




> Edelleenkään kehärata ei ole vain lentokenttäyhteys, vaan sillä useita eri tarkoituksia ja tavoitteita. Yksi niistä on lentoaseman kytkeminen RHK:n verkkoon. Kuten itsekin tiedät, kenenkään asema ei tästä heikkene. Ei edes pohjoisen vaihtomatkustajien. Heidän matka-ajastaan Tikkurila-Lentoasema vähenee noin 50-60%,


Valtion tai RHK:n kannalta päärata kentän kautta on Marjaa parempi ratkaisu. Myös Vantaan kannalta Martinlaakson radan jatko Kivistöön ja päärata lentokentän kautta ei olisi ollenkaan huonompi vaan parempi vaihtoehto kuin nykyinen Marjarata. Koska:Vantaan oma maksuosuus olisi todennäköisesti pienempi, mutta Marja-Vantaan toteutusedellytykset ovat samat kuin MarjaradallaAviapolis saisi paremmat yhteydet sekä Helsingin keskustaan että muuhun SuomeenMyös Kartanonkoski ja sen ympäristö saisi paremman yhteyden Helsingin keskustaan, Marjaradan kanssa sen olosuhteet eivät parane mitenkään
Vantaa siis saisi enemmän vähemmillä kustannuksilla. Miksikö? Koska Marjaradan kanssa rakennetaan sadoilla miljoonilla rataa, josta ei ole mitään hyötyä nyt eikä koskaan muulloinkaan, kun radan palveltavaksi ei voi rakentaa mitään. Sama raha voitaisiin käyttää rakentamalla rataa sellaiseen paikkaan, jossa se voi palvella heti.

Antero

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Olen vahvasti eri mieltä kannasi siitä, ettei pidempi kävelymatka olisi pidempi ja vailla merkitystä, ja että parin minuutin kävely ei merkitse mitään mutta parin minuutin matka-aikaero bussin ja junan välillä merkitsee valtavasti, peräti 500 M arvosta.
> 
> Minusta suhtaudut näihin hankkeisiin piittaamatta mitään niiden hinnasta. Jos jokin ratkaisu on mielestäsi parempi kuin toinen, niin ilman muuta se parempi pitää toteuttaa eikä hinnalla ole merkitystä. Sano nyt suoraan, miten paljon 500 M sinulle merkitsee, mitä on saatava, jotta se on kylliksi 500 M edestä tai mitä saa maksaa minuutin matka-aikaero?


Olemme tismalleen samaa mieltä siitä, että pidempi kävelymatka on pidempi kävelymatka. Bussin ja junan aikaero ei ole paria minuuttia, vaan nykyisillä ajoajoilla puhutaan 13-20min erosta. Aiemmin jo sanoin ja esitin  tupakka-askin kanteen oman arvioni siitä, mistä tässä siirtymisessä on kysymys. Joku voittaa nykytilanteessa (T1:n matkustajat) ja joku joutuu siksi odottamaan verrattuna siihen, että bussi ajaisi suoraan T2:een. Sama lähtiessä: T1:n takia T2:n matkustajien matka-aika pitenee jonkun verran. Vantaan v61:n osalta kyse on erittäin merkittävästä matka-aikaerosta. Kehäratatilanteessa matkustajat, työntekijät, vastaanottajat jne. jakaantuvat asemalta eri pisteisiin ja kuten isoilla lentoasemilla yleensäkin, silloin osa tästä joukosta joutuu kävelemään vähemmän, osa enemmän.



> Ja se on ajallisesti yhtä hyvä tai parempi, koska kaikki lentoon lähtijät joutuvat kävelemään laukkuineen samaan paikkaan lentokentällä, mutta junan tuomilla on käveltävää enemmän ja pidemmän aikaa.


Viittasin pääosin tähän väitteeseen, koska lähtöselvityspisteet, työpaikat sekä muu toiminta ei ole lentoasemalla yhdessä pisteessä. On eri asia lentääkö Finnairilla (T2) vai Lufthansalla (T1) vai onko töissä kentällä. Yhteenvetona voi todeta, että tilanteesta riippuen bussivaihtoehdossa joku häviää pari minuuttia, kuten myös junavaihtoehdossa. Matkustusmukavuus ja matka-aika paranevat kuitenkin junavaihtoehdossa selkeästi, varsinkin ruuhka-aikana.
Minulla riittää kantti myöntää, etten ole DI ja niin perehtynyt näihin matemaattisiin malleihin, että voisin vastata kysymyksiisi. Eikä tarvitsekaan. Tiedän kuitenkin, että radan hinta pitää sisällään monta muutakin asiaa kuin vain matka-ajan lyhentymisen, sillä kehäradan vaikutukset liittyvät niin moneen asiaan.
Oma tietoni lentoaseman aseman hinnasta on budjettiesityksestä 2009, jossa sen maksumieheksi pannaan Finavia. Eli ei budjettirahoitus suoraan, vaan 50%. Toisekseen en pidä realistisena sitä, että Ruskeasanta maksaisi yhteensä 60milj.euroa, nimenomaisesti siksi, että 2.vaiheen kustannukset ovat yhteensä tuon 64milj.



> Alunperin kirjoittanut *VM* 
> Kehärata. Kehärata on pääkaupunkiseudun keskiosiin sijoittuva henkilöliikenteen rata, joka yhdistää Vantaankosken radan HelsinkiVantaan lentoaseman kautta päärataan. Rata on kaksiraiteinen kulunvalvonnalla varustettu henkilöliikennerata, jolla junien nopeus on enimmillään 120 km/h. Radan pituus on noin 18 km, josta noin 8 km kulkee tunnelissa. Kehäradan kokonaiskustannusarvio on 590 milj. euroa. Valtion osuus kustannuksista on 374 milj. euroa. Lisäksi Ilmailulaitos osallistuu lentoterminaalin rakentamiskustannuksiin yhteensä 30 milj. eurolla vuosina 20102012. Vantaan rahoitusosuus on 186 milj. euroa. Hankkeen H/K-suhde on 1,69. Kehäradan hoito- ja käyttömenot sisältäen tunneliturvallisuuden varmistamisen ovat noin 2,0 milj. euroa vuodessa





> Valtion tai RHK:n kannalta päärata kentän kautta on Marjaa parempi ratkaisu. Myös Vantaan kannalta Martinlaakson radan jatko Kivistöön ja päärata lentokentän kautta ei olisi ollenkaan huonompi vaan parempi vaihtoehto kuin nykyinen Marjarata. Koska: 
> 	Vantaan oma maksuosuus olisi todennäköisesti pienempi, mutta Marja-Vantaan toteutusedellytykset ovat samat kuin Marjaradalla 
> 	Aviapolis saisi paremmat yhteydet sekä Helsingin keskustaan että muuhun Suomeen 
> 	Myös Kartanonkoski ja sen ympäristö saisi paremman yhteyden Helsingin keskustaan, Marjaradan kanssa sen olosuhteet eivät parane mitenkään 
> Vantaa siis saisi enemmän vähemmillä kustannuksilla. Miksikö? Koska Marjaradan kanssa rakennetaan sadoilla miljoonilla rataa, josta ei ole mitään hyötyä nyt eikä koskaan muulloinkaan, kun radan palveltavaksi ei voi rakentaa mitään. Sama raha voitaisiin käyttää rakentamalla rataa sellaiseen paikkaan, jossa se voi palvella heti.


Niin. Tätä samaa on sanottu metrostakin, joka on osoittautunut hyväksi hankkeeksi. Mutta miksi Vantaan maksuosuus pitäisi olla pienempi, jos kerran nimenomaan on koko ajan korostettu sitä, että paikallisiin yhteyksiin ei saa panna valtion rahaa? Kartanonkosken pysähdys ja jokin toinen tunneliasema eivät todennäköisesti lyhentäisi matka-aikaa sen enempää, ehkä se olisi 20min 27min sijasta, mutta isot alueet , kuten Oulunkylä jäisivät ilman yhteyttä Marja-Vantaalle. Seudullista poikittaista ratayhteyttä ei syntyisi.

EDIT: http://192.49.193.12/ktwebbin/ktprox...lid=29.10.2008 13:38:36&extension=pdf

Tämän dokumentin mukaan Ruskeasannan kustannukset 1.vaiheen jälkeen ovat 37-38M .

----------


## kouvo

> Minä nimenomaan _en_ halua vertailla kehärataa pääradan lentokenttälinjaukseen, koska nähdäkseni se ei ole mielekäs vertailu. Hankkeita, jotka vastaavat samaan tarpeeseen on järkevä verrata päätöksenteossa. 
> 
> Budjetteja tehtäessä ne tietenkin voivat olla vaihtoehtoja rahankäytössä, mutta samalla viivalla ovat sitten kaikki muutkin mahdolliset hankkeet jotka voitaisiin tehdä, eivät vain nämä kaksi.


Valtion näkökulmasta ensisijainen tarve johon kehärata tai pääradan lentokenttälinjaus vastaa on nimenomaan lentoaseman raideyhteys. Valtio tuskin olisi lähtenyt rahoittamaan kehärataa noin järjettömällä osuudella Vantaan metsikköihin, jos Suomen ainoa kansainvälinen lentoasema ei olisi sijainnut siellä. Kehäradan, kuten myös pääradan lentokenttälinjauksen, päälle voidaan sitten liimailla erilaisia muitakin perusteluja, mutta sitä tosiasiaa se ei muuta että edellämainitut hankkeet ovat rahoituksellisesti täysin päällekkäisiä, ja näin ollen kehärataan hukatut miljoonat vaarantavat järkevän lentoasemayhteyden rakentamisen.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Valtion näkökulmasta ensisijainen tarve johon kehärata tai pääradan lentokenttälinjaus vastaa on nimenomaan lentoaseman raideyhteys. Valtio tuskin olisi lähtenyt rahoittamaan kehärataa noin järjettömällä osuudella Vantaan metsikköihin, jos Suomen ainoa kansainvälinen lentoasema ei olisi sijainnut siellä. Kehäradan, kuten myös pääradan lentokenttälinjauksen, päälle voidaan sitten liimailla erilaisia muitakin perusteluja, mutta sitä tosiasiaa se ei muuta että edellämainitut hankkeet ovat rahoituksellisesti täysin päällekkäisiä, ja näin ollen kehärataan hukatut miljoonat vaarantavat järkevän lentoasemayhteyden rakentamisen.


Logiikka on sama, kuin että jos tädillä olisi munat, se olisi setä. Lentoasema työpaikka-alueineen sekä Marja-Vantaa ja asuntorakentamissopimus ovat isoja syitä radalle. Rahoituksellisesti kaikki on päällekkäistä. Euro jonnekin on pois jostakin. Nyt on poliittisessa päätöksenteossa priorisoitu kehärata ja siihen on tyytyminen. Minusta priorisoinnille on vahvat perusteet, varsinkin kun kaukoliikennerata pitää päättää yhdessä suurterminaalin kanssa

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Valtion näkökulmasta ensisijainen tarve johon kehärata tai pääradan lentokenttälinjaus vastaa on nimenomaan lentoaseman raideyhteys. Valtio tuskin olisi lähtenyt rahoittamaan kehärataa noin järjettömällä osuudella Vantaan metsikköihin, jos Suomen ainoa kansainvälinen lentoasema ei olisi sijainnut siellä. Kehäradan, kuten myös pääradan lentokenttälinjauksen, päälle voidaan sitten liimailla erilaisia muitakin perusteluja, mutta sitä tosiasiaa se ei muuta että edellämainitut hankkeet ovat rahoituksellisesti täysin päällekkäisiä, ja näin ollen kehärataan hukatut miljoonat vaarantavat järkevän lentoasemayhteyden rakentamisen.


Mun mielestäin tähän keskustelun olisi myös syytä saada jonkun paljasjalkaisen vantaalaisen näkökulma, on kai sillä jotain merkitystä jos rata kulkee Vantaan halki vai poikki, vai onko? Foorumin vantaalaiset, aktivoitukaa!

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lentoasema työpaikka-alueineen sekä Marja-Vantaa ja asuntorakentamissopimus ovat isoja syitä radalle.


Sinulle on jo aika monta kertaa sanottu, ettei kukaan vastusta Vantaankosken radan jatkamista Kivistöön. Kyse on nimenomaan Kivistön ja Hiekkaharjun välisestä osuudesta. Joten voisit jo lopettaa tuon Marja-Vantaalla argumentoinnin.

Eikä kyse ole siitä, etteikö Kehäradalla olisi hyötyjä. Mutta kun ne kaikki hyödyt saadaan paljon isompina samansuuruisilla investoinneilla, kun tehdään muut hankkeet.

Lentoaseman työpaikka-alue ja Aviapolis kehittyy paremmin pikaraitiotiellä ja nopealla keskustayhteydellä. Pikaraitiotie palvelee laajan alueen, ja oikeasti nopea junayhteys taas houkuttelee vaihtoehtona sekin. Kehäradalla asemat ovat kaukana ja yhteys on silti hidas. Lisäksi bussiyhteyksiä voidaan kehittää radikaalisti.

Lentoaseman matkustajien hyödyt taas tulevat moninkertaisena sillä suoralla yhteydellä.

Aluerakentamisen hyödyt taas saadaan sillä Kivistön pätkällä sekä pikaraitiotiellä.

Kehäradan rakentamatta jättäminen ei tee mitään siitä saatavia hyötyjä mahdottomaksi saavuttaa, vaan niille kaikille on olemassa hyvät vaihtoehdot. Kehäradan ongelma on, että se on vain hyvin kapealla alueella niitä vaihtoehtohankkeita parempi. Mutta ne vaihtoehtohankkeet taas ovat hyvin laajalla alueella parempia kuin Kehärata.

Kokonaishyötyjen määrä ja siihen tarvittava investointi ratkaisee paremmuuden. Ei se, kuinka monta hyötyä Kehäradalle voi luetella.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Sinulle on jo aika monta kertaa sanottu, ettei kukaan vastusta Vantaankosken radan jatkamista Kivistöön. Kyse on nimenomaan Kivistön ja Hiekkaharjun välisestä osuudesta. Joten voisit jo lopettaa tuon Marja-Vantaalla argumentoinnin..


Käskystä! :Laughing: 
Entäs jos sinä vaikka lopettaisit puheet tästä haaveratikasta?




> Eikä kyse ole siitä, etteikö Kehäradalla olisi hyötyjä. Mutta kun ne kaikki hyödyt saadaan paljon isompina samansuuruisilla investoinneilla, kun tehdään muut hankkeet...


Kyse on siitä, mitä hyötyjä halutaan priorisoida. Nyt päätettiin näin.




> Lentoaseman työpaikka-alue ja Aviapolis kehittyy paremmin pikaraitiotiellä ja nopealla keskustayhteydellä. Pikaraitiotie palvelee laajan alueen, ja oikeasti nopea junayhteys taas houkuttelee vaihtoehtona sekin. Kehäradalla asemat ovat kaukana ja yhteys on silti hidas. Lisäksi bussiyhteyksiä voidaan kehittää radikaalisti....


Bussiin perustuvat järjestelmät ovat pk-seudulla kuolleina syntyneitä ajatuksia.




> Lentoaseman matkustajien hyödyt taas tulevat moninkertaisena sillä suoralla yhteydellä.
> 
> Aluerakentamisen hyödyt taas saadaan sillä Kivistön pätkällä sekä pikaraitiotiellä.
> 
> Kehäradan rakentamatta jättäminen ei tee mitään siitä saatavia hyötyjä mahdottomaksi saavuttaa, vaan niille kaikille on olemassa hyvät vaihtoehdot. Kehäradan ongelma on, että se on vain hyvin kapealla alueella niitä vaihtoehtohankkeita parempi. Mutta ne vaihtoehtohankkeet taas ovat hyvin laajalla alueella parempia kuin Kehärata.
> 
> Kokonaishyötyjen määrä ja siihen tarvittava investointi ratkaisee paremmuuden. Ei se, kuinka monta hyötyä Kehäradalle voi luetella.



Minä en ole nähnyt mitään pikaraitioselvityksiä Aviapoliksen alueelta, enkä yhtään muutakaan lukua noiden väitteiden tueksi. Onneksi hanke etenee, järki voitti ja on tosiaan totta, että siitä keskustelu on tässä vaiheessa turhaa. 
http://www.keharata.fi/?pageid=49&pa...7&categoryid=2

Ja eihän niihin juniin ole pakko mennä:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DeC5bh2XiE



> _tää yö nyt ollaan vaan ja hengaillaan ei mennä nukkumaan
> asemalla soitellaan ja svengaillaan kun junaa odotetaan
> 
> se viimenen juna mun laukun vei, junilla on kiire mulla ei
> elämän maailman kuvaa voi muutenkin laajentaa
> 
> raide kaks ja aamu kuus me myöhästyttiin uudestaan on kello kuus
> tuonemmaks mun matka jää niin jatkuu meidän tunnelma tää_

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Entäs jos sinä vaikka lopettaisit puheet tästä haaveratikasta?


Millä perusteella se on haaveratikka, kun Vantaan kaupungilla on siitä ihan linjapiirroksiakin?

On joka tapauksessa eri asia puhua tulevaisuuden potentiaalisista hankkeista, joita ei olisi edes vielä keksitty kuin perustella omiaan epäloogisesti tai harhauttavasti. Tätä jälkimmäistä on perustella Kehärataa lentokentän kaukoliikennerataa vastaan sillä, ettei jälkimmäisellä voida rakentaa Marja-Vantaata, koska kukaan ei vastusta radan rakentamista Marja-Vantaalle, eikä lentokentän kaukoliikennerata estä eikä hidasta sen rakentamista.

----------


## Resiina

> Millä perusteella se on haaveratikka, kun Vantaan kaupungilla on siitä ihan linjapiirroksiakin?.


Eli siis missä ?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyse on siitä, mitä hyötyjä halutaan priorisoida. Nyt päätettiin näin.


Onko sinulla viitata siihen päätösasiakirjaan, jossa on mainittu ne hyödyt, joita nyt päätettiin priorisoida ja ne hyödyt, jotka samalla menetettiin? Ai ei ole? Niin vähän ajattelinkin.

Kysehän nimenomaan on siitä, että Kehäradan päätösprosessissa *ei* ole tehty tällaista priorisointipäätöstä, koska vaihtoehtoisia hankkeita ei ole kunnolla tutkittu, vaan päätettiin rakentaa Kehärata muka ainoana ja kaikin puolin parhaana vaihtoehtona. Mutta vähänkin syvempi tarkastelu osoittaa, että Kehäradalla ei saavuteta niitä hyötyjä, joita sillä väitetään saavutettavan.




> Bussiin perustuvat järjestelmät ovat pk-seudulla kuolleina syntyneitä ajatuksia.


En ole ehdottanut busseihin perustuvaa järjestelmää, vaan järjestelmää, jossa on myös täydentävää bussiliikennettä. Kehärata kylläkin on busseihin perustuva järjestelmä, koska siinä liityntäbussien osuus on niin suuri ja sille välttämätön.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Minulla ei ole hallussani sellaisia dokumentteja, arvasit aivan oikein. PLJ-työssä on kuitenkin tehty erilaisia päätöksiä ja päätösten pohjana ovat olleet tiedot siitä, mitä hankkeilla saavutetaan, jos ne toteutetaan. Näiden tietojen valossa on haluttu tehdä tällainen päätös. Valitettavasti minulla ei ole pääsyä YTV:n tai liikenneministeriön sisäisiin muistioihin, niin paljon kun sitä toivoisinkin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Niin, kirjoitin aikaisemmin Murolen lanseeraamasta käsitteestä hups-hanke.


Muroleen paikallisliikennepäivillä pitämä esitys on muuten Paikallisliikenneliiton sivuilla (kuten muutkin paikallisliikennepäivien esitykset). Sieltä näkyy, että kehärata tai länsimetro eivät ole hups-hankkeita, vaan yllätyshankkeita, joita on odotettu kauan, ja jotka lähtevätkin liikkeelle yllättäen.

----------


## thautal

> Mun mielestäin tähän keskustelun olisi myös syytä saada jonkun paljasjalkaisen vantaalaisen näkökulma, on kai sillä jotain merkitystä jos rata kulkee Vantaan halki vai poikki, vai onko? Foorumin vantaalaiset, aktivoitukaa!


Laitan nyt tähän omia kokemuksiani. Käyn Tikkurilan suunnassa verrattain harvoin (n. 2 kertaa kuukaudessa) ja yleensä bussilla Martinlaaksosta tai Myyrmäestä. Ruuhka-aikana matka sujuu välillä todella hitaasti ja bussi kiertelee ja kaartelee, mutta illemmalla menee nopeammin. Muutama kaveri asuu myös Itä-Vantaan suunnalla ja heidän matkansa länteen nopeutuisivat radan myötä. Myös paremmat yhteydet Kivistöön ovat hyvä jees, ainakin siellä asuville.

Itse olisin tarvinnut rataa muutama vuosi sitten kun parin viikon ajan piti käydä Malmilla päivittäin. Koukkaaminen Pasilan kautta junalla ei ollut mitään herkkua. Periaatteessa bussilla olisi voinut päästä nopeammin, mutta kokemukseni bussien luotettavuudesta talvikeleillä ja vaihdon epämielekkyys saivat minut valitsemaan junan.

Pointtina siis että Kehäradan poikittaisyhteydelle on kyllä jonkin verran tarvetta. Ja tarve kasvaa kun työpaikkoja ja asuntoja radan varteen syntyy. Toisaalta Jokeri II hoitaisi poikittaisyhteyksiä hyvin ainakin omasta näkökulmastani (tulenhan sentään todennäköisesti asumaan reitin varrella  :Smile: ), ja raiteiden kanssa erinomaisesti. Muualla asuvat vantaalaiset voivat tosin olla asiasta eri mieltä.

----------


## kouvo

> PLJ-työssä on kuitenkin tehty erilaisia päätöksiä ja päätösten pohjana ovat olleet tiedot siitä, mitä hankkeilla saavutetaan, jos ne toteutetaan. Näiden tietojen valossa on haluttu tehdä tällainen päätös.


Hienoa että paikallisten valopäiden harjoittama puuhastelu saa näinkin merkittävän osan valtakunnallisista hankkeista päätettäessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muroleen paikallisliikennepäivillä pitämä esitys on muuten Paikallisliikenneliiton sivuilla (kuten muutkin paikallisliikennepäivien esitykset). Sieltä näkyy, että kehärata tai länsimetro eivät ole hups-hankkeita, vaan yllätyshankkeita, joita on odotettu kauan, ja jotka lähtevätkin liikkeelle yllättäen.


OK. Ei ole nauhoitetta siitä, mitä Pena sanoi. Minun päähäni jäi mielikuva, että yllätyshanke = hups-hanke. Ehkä olen väärässä.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:59 ----------




> Tätä samaa on sanottu metrostakin, joka on osoittautunut hyväksi hankkeeksi. Mutta miksi Vantaan maksuosuus pitäisi olla pienempi, jos kerran nimenomaan on koko ajan korostettu sitä, että paikallisiin yhteyksiin ei saa panna valtion rahaa?


Niin on sanottu, mutta ei se mitään todista. Länsiväylän varsi tosin on menestynyt paremmin ilman metroa kuin Itäväylän varsi metron kanssa, mutta eihän sekään mitään todista, eihän?

Eiköhän Vantaata itseään kiinnostaisi saada haluamansa asiat pienemmällä rahalla kuin suuremmalla. Nythän se menee niin, että Marjarata maksaa 590 M ja Vantaa maksaa siitä 186 M (31,5 %). Vantaan hyödyt ovat Kivistön, Aviapoliksen ja Leinelän asemat.

Jos tehtäsiin rata Kivistöön ja päärata kentän kautta Aviapoliksen ja Kartanonkosken asemilla, Vantaan hyödyt olisivat asemina suunnilleen samat kuin Marjaradan kanssa. VantaankoskiKivistö maksaisi noin 60 M ja Aviapoliksen ja Kartanonkosken asemat yhteenä 120 M. Jos Vantaa maksaisi näistä 31,5 %, sen maksuosuus olisi 57 M. Eikö tämä ole Vantaalle fiksumpi ratkaisu kuin Marjarata?




> Tämän dokumentin mukaan Ruskeasannan kustannukset 1.vaiheen jälkeen ovat 37-38M .


Eli arvioni oli aivan nappiin. Aseman kustannus 38 M ja liikennejärjestelyt 7 M, yhteensä 45 M. Ja minä veikkasin hyvällä maulla näin:



> Ruskeasanta on tunneliasema kuten Lentokenttä ja Aviapolis, joten ei ole mikään ihme, jos sen jälkirakentaminen maksaa 4050 M.


Antero

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Hienoa että paikallisten valopäiden harjoittama puuhastelu saa näinkin merkittävän osan valtakunnallisista hankkeista päätettäessä.


Ei voi kyllä sanoa, että tässäkään mistään asia-argumentoinnista on kyse.
En kyllä lähtisi nimittelemään PLJ-työtä "paikallisten valopäiden puuhasteluksi".
Ollaan kuitenkin johdonmukaisia: Tramwest on sitten tämän määritelmän valossa sitä samaa valopäiden puuhastelua.




> Niin on sanottu, mutta ei se mitään todista. Länsiväylän varsi tosin on menestynyt paremmin ilman metroa kuin Itäväylän varsi metron kanssa, mutta eihän sekään mitään todista, eihän


I stand corrected. Käsitin useista puheenvuoroista, että kehärata on paikallinen hanke ja valtion ei pitäisi sitä rahoittaa. Onkohan joku logiikka siinä, että valtion pitäisi samojen henkilöiden mielestä rakentaa Helsingin paikallisliikennettä palveleva asema esim. Kartanonkoskelle?No, mulla ei leikkaa niin hyvin, kun on sama pää kesät talvet.

Muroleen raportista kävi hyvin ilmi, millainen miljardiprojekti kaukojunaradan siirto olisi, ja kuinka monta muuttujaa asiassa on. Tuollainen tarvitsee kunnon pohdinnan ja Eduskunnan erillisen päätöksen. Muroleen papereissa hämmästytti myös trollien iso määrä, toivottavasti olemassa olevia ratikkalinjoja ei aleta trollaamaan. Se onkin jo OT.

Aiheeseen liittyen, mageita tuoreita kuvia kentältä:
http://www.keharata.fi/?pageid=29&parent0=6&parent1=22

----------


## kouvo

> Ollaan kuitenkin johdonmukaisia: Tramwest on sitten tämän määritelmän valossa sitä samaa valopäiden puuhastelua.


Tokihan E-Espoon raideratkaisulla on samanlainen valtakunnallinen merkitys kuin maan ainoalle kv-lentoasemalle suunnitellulla raideyhteydellä.




> I stand corrected. Käsitin useista puheenvuoroista, että kehärata on paikallinen hanke ja valtion ei pitäisi sitä rahoittaa. Onkohan joku logiikka siinä, että valtion pitäisi samojen henkilöiden mielestä rakentaa Helsingin paikallisliikennettä palveleva asema esim. Kartanonkoskelle?No, mulla ei leikkaa niin hyvin, kun on sama pää kesät talvet.


Valtion ei sitä Kartanonkosken asemaa pitäisikään rahoittaa, vaan Vantaan kaupungin. Sen sijaan ratalinjan valtiorahoitusosuus voi mielestäni olla 100% lentokentän kautta linjattavalla pääradalla.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Tokihan E-Espoon raideratkaisulla on samanlainen valtakunnallinen merkitys kuin maan ainoalle kv-lentoasemalle suunnitellulla raideyhteydellä..


Aivan. Täällä on väitetty, että kehärata on täysin paikallinen hanke, jota se vaikutuksiltaan toki ole. Kun nimittelit PLJ-työtä valopäiden puuhasteluksi, niin silloin lienee lupa olettaa, että pidät myös Tramwestiä samanlaisena valopäiden puuhasteluna, koska kyseessä on yksityinen osallistuminen PLJ-työhön. Vai onko niin, että kaikki muu PLJ-työ on valopäiden puuhastelua, mutta Tramwest ei? Vai onko niin, että vääränlaiset mielipiteet ovat valopäiden puuhastelua ja oikeiden ihmisten mielipiteet eivät ole sitä?




> Valtion ei sitä Kartanonkosken asemaa pitäisikään rahoittaa, vaan Vantaan kaupungin. Sen sijaan ratalinjan valtiorahoitusosuus voi mielestäni olla 100% lentokentän kautta linjattavalla pääradalla...




Niinhän nytkin käy. Vantaa maksaa asemat, poislukien lentoaseman aseman. Valtio maksaa radan.

----------


## GT8N

> Vai onko niin, että vääränlaiset mielipiteet ovat valopäiden puuhastelua ja oikeiden ihmisten mielipiteet eivät ole sitä?


Näinhän asian voi nähdä. Valopäille yleensä maksetaan siitä, että he puuhastelevat jotain. Hankkeiden hinnalla tai vaikutuksilla ei sitten ole niin merkitystä.

Jos kuitenkin yksityishenkilönä erehdyt esittelemään valtavirrasta poikkeavan ja varksinkin halvemman sekä paremman hankkeen, lukeudut todennäköisesti niihin, joita pitää arvostella, koska "eihän se nyt näin voi olla...". Asioihin perehtyneiden harrastajien totuuteen pohjautuvat esitykset kun eivät edusta virallista näkökantaa.  Virkanmiehet ja päättäjäthän kun ovat ainoastaan oikeassa, kuten olemme viimepäivinäkin huomanneet.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Niinpä niin. Mielestäni on asiatonta nimitellä valopäiksi PLJ-työtä, joka on ihan oikeasti tärkeä hanke. Ei tuollainen nimittely ole asiallista keskustelua. Ei kukaan ole sanonut, että poliitikot ja virkamiehet ovat oikeassa aina, en ainakaan minä koskaan. On vaan merkillistä, että kun vaaditaan asia-argumentteja, niin samaan aikaan nimitellään ihmisiä valopäiksi. Ongelma on se, että kun kehäradan vastustajien argumentit eivät ole lyöneet itseään läpi, antaa se syyn nimitellä ihmisiä.

Kun nyt näin Muroleen esitelmän, se vakuutti minut yhä enemmän siitä, että ei ole olemassa mitään "kaukojunavaihtoehtoa", jota voitaisiin vertailla kehärataan. On olemassa visioita ja ajatuksia siitä, miten päärata voisi kulkea kentän kautta. Murole puhui myös siinä yhteydessä johdonmukaisesti Viinikkalan kautta, eli metropolis-terminaalin kautta menevästä radasta

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun nyt näin Muroleen esitelmän, se vakuutti minut yhä enemmän siitä, että ei ole olemassa mitään "kaukojunavaihtoehtoa", jota voitaisiin vertailla kehärataan. On olemassa visioita ja ajatuksia siitä, miten päärata voisi kulkea kentän kautta. Murole puhui myös siinä yhteydessä johdonmukaisesti Viinikkalan kautta, eli metropolis-terminaalin kautta menevästä radasta


Juuri sitä tässä moni onkin valitellut, ettei ole tehty ja tutkittu vaihtoehtoa. Se on jopa itse asiassa väärin MRL:n periaatteiden ja LVM:n ohjeiden ja käytäntöjen mukaan. Eli kun suunnitellaan jotain hanketta, sitä tulee arvioida vaihtoehtoisiin hankkeisiin verraten kuin myös verraten siihen, ettei hanketta toteuteta (nolla-vaihtoehto). Tämä on aivan selvästi sanottu LVM:n hankearviointiohjeessa, jonka noudattamisen pitäisi olla edellytys sille, että LVM päättää jotain rahoittaa.

Marjaradalle aivan selkeä vaihtoehto on jatkaa Vantaankoskelta Kivistöön ja hoitaa lentokenttä pääradan siirrolla. Marjarata-raportissa vuodelta 2003 on esitetty vain 0-vaihtoehto tai Nopea lentokenttäjuna. Tämä siis tarkoitti sitä, että lentokentälle olisi Marjarataa pitkin junavuoroja, jotka eivät pysähdy muilla asemilla.

RHK:n Etelä-Suomen visiotarkasteluissa (2004) lentokentän päärata on mukana Verkottunut Suomi-visiossa, joka kokonaisuutena on todettu kannattavaksi.

Toisin sanoen, ei ole ollut tarkoituskaan selvittää, onko Marjarata tarkoituksenmukainen vai onko parempia tapoja samojen päämäärien toteuttamiseksi. Ensin on päätetty, että tämä hanke pitää toteuttaa ja sitten konsultin tehtävä onkin vain keksiä perustelut. Toisia tällainen menettely miellyttää, toisia ei.

Antero

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Kehärata ja kaukojunarata eivät ole toistensa vaihtoehtoja, vaan täysin erillisiä hankkeita. YVA-selvityksissä ns. O-vaihtoehto on pakollinen aina, jos oikein olen ymmärtänyt. Kehärata on siitä tehdyissä selvityksissä asetettu vastakkain bussivaihtoehdon kanssa, joka onkin järkevää.

Moottoriteitä ja ratoja rakennettaessa annetaan samalle välille useita vaihtoehtoja, kuten vaikkapa ELSA:ssa tai E18-tiessä. Kyse on kuitenkin saman yhteysvälin hankkeesta, jonka toteutukseen on laadittu eri malleja. 
Jos kehäradalle olisi tutkittu eri linjausvaihtoehtoja pk-seudulla, silloin voitaisiin puhua nollavaihtoehdosta, valitusta vaihtoehdosta ja x määrästä muita linjauksia. Kehäradallehan itse asiassa tutkittiin useita linjausvaihtoehtoja, muistaakseni ainakin kolmea. Yksi olennainen kysymys oli nimenomaan se, mahdollistuuko junauyhteys uuteen terminaaliin vai ei. Tästä HS teki aikoinaan jutunkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kehärata ja kaukojunarata eivät ole toistensa vaihtoehtoja, vaan täysin erillisiä hankkeita. ... Kyse on kuitenkin saman yhteysvälin hankkeesta, jonka toteutukseen on laadittu eri malleja.





> Marja-radan tavoitteena on tuoda kasvava Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasema rautatieliikenteen piiriin,...


Eikös Rautatieasema Helsingin keskustassa ja lentokenttä ole sama yhteysväli? Eikö lentokenttä tule rautatieliikenteen piiriin kentän kautta kulkevalla pääradalla?




> Yksi olennainen kysymys oli nimenomaan se, mahdollistuuko junauyhteys uuteen terminaaliin vai ei. Tästä HS teki aikoinaan jutunkin.


Tämä on vain yksi muuttuja. Eikä ole mitään järkeä rakentaa varoiksi rautatietä, joka maksaa enemmän kuin itse terminaali. Jos kolmosterminaali joskus tehdään  ja se on aika suuri JOS nykytilanteessa  terminaalien väliselle liikenteelle on muitakin ja mahdollisesti parempia ja halvempia vaihtoehtoja kuin Marjarata. Joita muuten joudutaan rakentamaan joka tapauksessa virkakäyttöön, kuten matkatavaran kuljetukseen.

Olennainen kysymys on juuri se, että asiaa selvittämättä päätetään ensin, että tehdään Marjarata, jota perustellaan muka lentokentällä eikä toisin päin. Eli että lähdetään liikennetarpeesta toisaalta Marja-Vantaalle ja toisaalta lentokentälle, joille pohditaan toteutusvaihtoehdot.

Ymmärrän kyllä, miten tähän tultiin. Eli Vantaa halusi päästä vähällä ja saada valtion maksamaan radan. Martinlaakson radasta oli jo rahoitusmalli, ja jatko olisi mennyt tietenkin sen mukaan ja Vantaan maksettavaksi olisi tullut 70 %. Vantaan idea oli muuttaa Marjarata valtakunnalliseksi ja siten valtion maksettavaksi keinotekoisella lentokenttäyhteydellä. Marjarata ei edennyt vuosikausiin, koska RHK:ta ja valtiota ei kiinnostanut kustantaa rataa, jolla ei oikeasti ole valtakunnallista merkitystä. Mutta listalla on monia muita oikeasti valtakunnallisia tarpeita.

Marjaradan toteutuminen juuri nyt johtui siitä, että Vantaa antoi periksi ja suostui maksamaan. Tosin minusta päätös oli tyhmä. Nyt Vantaa maksaa 186 M. Vantaa olisi voinut yksin maksaa 100 % Kivistön radasta ja päässyt halvemmalla.

Myös viivyttely on ollut tyhmää. Vielä 2002 kustannusarvio oli 280 M. Tunnelirakentaminen olisi aikaisemmin onnistunut nykymetron tapaan turvallisuudesta piittaamatta paljon halvemmalla. Toisaalta Kivistöön saakka ei tunneleita tarvita, joten Vantaan maksama hinta on noussut syistä, jotka eivät mitenkään edistä alkuperäistä tarkoitusta eli Marja-Vantaan liikenneyhteyttä.

Periaatteista kiinni pitäminen on usein kallista.

Antero

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Kyseessä ei ole sama yhteysväli. Kaukojunarata on eri vaihtoehdoissa jopa Hyvinkäälle asti ulottuva suurnopeusrata, kuten Muroleen paperista kävi ilmi. Välillä Helsinki-Pasila-Lentoasema yhteysväli on sama kaukojunaradan kanssa, muuten ei. Ne tavoitteet, jotka kehäradalle asettiin eivät ole samoja kaukojunaradan kanssa. Kaukojunaradan rakentamispäätöksessä on nimenomaan olennaista se, rakennetaanko rata Viinikkalan kautta (Muroleen pohjaoletus) vai nykyalueen kautta. Toisekseen koko linjaus lentoaseman pohjoispuolella on ratkaisematta.

Kuten tiedät itsekin YVA-selvityksistä, siinä samalle hankkeelle annetaan eri vaihtoehtoja, en tiedä miksi minun pitää tämä kertoa täällä. Esimerkkinä moottoritie, jolle Tiehallinto antaa O+, 1, 2, 3 ja ehkä 3A vaihtoehdot. Eri vaihtoehtoja punnitaan sitten eri kanteilta. Ei voida tehdä YVA kaukojunaradasta ja kehäradasta, koska kyseessä on kaksi erillistä hanketta ja täysin eri maankäyttö. YVA voidaan tehdä siitä, miten kaukojunaradan tulisi mennä/ei tulisi mennä tai mikä on paras vaihtoehto kehäradan linjaukselle. Kehäradan linjauksen olennaisin vaikutin lentoasema-alueella oli sen mahdollisuus palvella myös Viinikkalan metropolis-terminaalia ja nythän se on mahdollista asemavarauksen myötä.

Olennaista tässä asiassa on se, että rata on käynyt läpi monivaiheisen poliittisen hyväksymisprosessin. Minultahan täällä tivattiin jo sisäisiä muistioitakin, mutta en valitettavasti omaa niitä. Kehärata on ollut useita vuosia hankelistojen prioriteettinä juuri sen monella tapaa valtakunnallisen merkityksen takia, jossa lentoasema ja pk-seudun asuntokysymykset ovat olennaisia. Se mystinen valtio olemme me, ja meidän edustajamme ovat tämän hankkeen päättäneet. 

Haaveratikoita ja bussejahan saa jokainen sinne alueelle omissa papereissaan suunnitella ja toivoa. Ja jos Vantaa on tyhmä, niin antaa olla, sinähän maksat verosi Helsinkiin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:46 ----------

EDIT:

http://www.rhk.fi/hankkeet/suunnitte...hteysselvitys/

Tässä myös RHK:n käyttämä kuva valintatilanteesta, jossa olemme

http://www.rhk.fi/@Bin/3078181/LeRa_yleiskartta.jpeg



> Alunperin kirjoittanut* RHK*
> Lentoaseman ratayhteysselvitys 
> 
> Ratahallintokeskus on käynnistänyt liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön toimeksiannosta huhtikuussa 2009 esiselvityksen kaukoliikenteen suorasta lentoasemayhteydestä. Tehtävänä on selvittää hankkeen toteuttamismahdollisuudet ja miten lentoaseman kautta kulkeva rautatieyhteys tulee ottaa huomioon mm. Uudenmaan maakuntakaavassa. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratayhteysselvityksessä tutkitaan käytännön mahdollisuudet siihen, miten Keravan alueella erkaannutaan nykyisistä radoista uudelle ratalinjalle, miten lentoasematerminaali ja Kehäradan uusi asema kytketään toisiinsa toimivaksi kokonaisuudeksi, sekä miten uusi rata liitetään Pasilassa nykyiseen rataan. Selvityksen tavoitteena on saada toteutuskelpoiset linjaukset, niiden kustannusarviot ja esitys jatkosuunnittelutarpeista. Yksityiskohtaisemmin suunnitellaan yhtyminen päärataan Keravalla ja Pasilassa.
> 
> ...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyseessä ei ole sama yhteysväli. ...
> Kuten tiedät itsekin YVA-selvityksistä, siinä samalle hankkeelle annetaan eri vaihtoehtoja, en tiedä miksi minun pitää tämä kertoa täällä.


Jotta me muut saisimme selville, millä logiikalla selität, että matka Rautatieasemalta letokentälle on matka eri päätepisteiden välillä riippuen siitä, mitä reittiä kuljetaan.

Minun mielestäni ymmärrät hankearvioinnin ja YVA:n periaatteet väärin. Vertailuvaihtoehtojen tarkoitus on vertailla vaihtoehtoja tutkittavalle hankkeelle. Marjarata on eri hanke kuin kaukojuna kentän kautta, ja juuri siksi se on vaihtoehto Marjaradalle pohdittaessa sitä, miten päästään lentokentälle.

Hankehan ei ole itseisarvo, vaan keino ratkaista jokin tarve. Jos Vantaalla on tarve rakentaa asuntoja Marja-Vantaan alueelle, se on eri asia kuin lentokentän liikenneyhteydet, ja siihen ei mitenkään liity päärata lentokentän kautta. Mutta Marjarataa alettiin perustella sillä, että toteutetaan samaan aikaan Marja-Vantaan asunnot JA yhteys lentokentälle. Jos halutaan rehellisesti pohtia, miten nämä kaksi asiaa toteutetaan, silloin vertailuun otetaan päärata kentän kautta vaihtoehtona Marjaradan osuudelle Kivistö-Hiekkaharju.

Toinen erittäin hyvä syy tällaiselle menettelylle on järjestelmäajattelu. Liikennejärjestelmä on kokonaisuus, ja myös kehittäminen on ajateltava kokonaisuutena. Tämähän on ollut yksi perustelu sille, että Espooseen pitää tehdä metroa, vaikka sille ei liikenteellistä perustetta olekaan. Mutta kun se on osa järjestelmää.

Otan nyt tästä vertailuasiasta tunnetun esimerkin. Aluksi Espoon metroa yritettiin viedä eteenpäin esittämälläsi tavalla: metron vaihtoehdoiksi riittää vain erilaisia metrovariaatiota. Eli ei haluttu selvittää metron mielekkyyttä ylipäätään. Ympäristökeskus päätti kuitenkin, että on tutkittava myös todellisia vaihtoehtoja eli ratikka, kuten Espoo silloin vaati. Tähän ketjuun ei kuulu enää keskustelu siitä, mitä sitten tapahtui, sillä tämän aiheen kannalta oleellinen oli tässä.

Marjaradasta ei taida olla YVAa tehty eikä vaadittu, joten UYK:n kantaa asiassa ei ole.




> Ja jos Vantaa on tyhmä, niin antaa olla, sinähän maksat verosi Helsinkiin.


Niinkö? Etkö enää olekaan sitä mieltä, että Vantaa lakkauttaa itsensä ja alueesta tulee osa Helsinkiä? Silloinhan minä olen maksamassa Marjarataa 100-prosenttisesti, kun nyt olen maksamassa sitä vain 68,5-prosenttisesti, mikä sekin on minusta jo liikaa. Mutta näin huonostihan meidän demokratiamme toimii ohi sovittujen sääntöjen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hankehan ei ole itseisarvo, vaan keino ratkaista jokin tarve. Jos Vantaalla on tarve rakentaa asuntoja Marja-Vantaan alueelle, se on eri asia kuin lentokentän liikenneyhteydet, ja siihen ei mitenkään liity päärata lentokentän kautta. Mutta Marjarataa alettiin perustella sillä, että toteutetaan samaan aikaan Marja-Vantaan asunnot JA yhteys lentokentälle. Jos halutaan rehellisesti pohtia, miten nämä kaksi asiaa toteutetaan, silloin vertailuun otetaan päärata kentän kautta vaihtoehtona Marjaradan osuudelle Kivistö-Hiekkaharju.


Jos Kehäradalle olisi pitänyt esittää vaihtoehtoja YVA-arviointia varten, niin niiden olisi pitänyt olla edes samansuuntaisia kuin kehärata eli Vantaan poikki lännestä itään, *eikä 90 asteen kulmassa* etelästä pohjoiseen. Vaihtoehdot olisivat silloin olleet suurinpiirtein näin:

0: Bussi nykyisiä katuverkkoja pitkin Tikkurilasta lentokentän kautta Vantaankoskelle
0+ : Bussi osittain uusia erikseen rakennettavia teitä pitkin Tikkurilasta lentokentän kautta Vantaankoskelle
1: Pikaraitiotie Tikkurilasta lentokentän kautta Vantaankoskelle
2: Rautatie Tikkurilasta kentän kautta Vantaankoskelle 
3: Metro??? Tikkurilasta kentän kautta Vantaankoskelle jne

Raidevaihtoehtojen kohdalla lisäksi eri reittivaihtoehtoja 1 a, 1 b, 2 a, 2 b jne.

Sitä minä taas en tiedä että miksi YVA:aa ei ole kehäradasta tehty? 

Jotenkin minusta tuntuu että YVA-arviointiprosessi on liian maantiekeskeinen tai syntynyt aikoinaan moottoriteiden arviointia varten ja niiden päätarkoitus on ensin jollain muulla menetelmällä päätettyjen vaihtoehtojen lähempi tutkiminen. Sen teettäminen lienee pakollista vain jos esim Ympäristökeskus haluaa tai asukkaat valittavat tai löytyy liito-oravan jätöksiä tms.

Eli ennen YVA:ahan pitää tehdä jonkinlainen priorisointi eri muista vaihtoehdoista kuten kaukoliikennerata Pasilasta kentän kautta Keravalle tai miksei vaikka koko lentokentän siirto muualle. Se priorisointi on tehty jo aikaisemmin. Koko kaukoliikenneradasta kuulin itse vasta ensimmäisen kerran v 2005, eli olin jo muuttanut Vantaalta pois silloin. Siitä vaihtoehtona  kehäradalle olisin varmaan huomannut kiivaina keskusteluina paikallisissa lehdissä ja kaupungin nettisivuilla, jos koko suunnitelma olisi ollut olemassa ennen sitä. Kehäradasta oli ehditty jo päättää Vantaan valtuustossa joskus 2002 tai 2003. Valtio päätti sen rahoituksesta joskus 2005 tai 2006, todennäköisesti liikenneministeriössä sitä selvitettiin jo pari vuotta aikaisemmin ihan vakavasti. 

Vaikka kaukojunaradalla on omat hyvät puolensa myös, niin koko ajatus siitä syntyi liian myöhään, että se olisi ehtinyt mukaan kilpailemaan kehäradan kanssa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minultahan täällä tivattiin jo sisäisiä muistioitakin, mutta en valitettavasti omaa niitä.


En minä mitään sisäisiä muistioita tivaa, vaan päätösasiakirjoja siitä, missä on päätetty priorisoida Kehärataa lentokentän kaukojunaradan sijaan, kuten väität, että on päätetty ja josta on myös käyty perusteellinen poliittinen keskustelu. Tuossa päätösasiakirjassa kun varmaan mainittaisiin silloin myös ne perustelut sille priorisoinnille, eli mitä sellaisia hyötyjä Kehärata tuottaa, joita on päätetty priorisoida. Varmaankin Vantaan kaupunginvaltuusto on jossain sellaisen päätöksen tehnyt sen jälkeen, kun on ensin keskustellut Kehäradalla saatavista hyödyistä ja sen vaihtoehdoista? Vai onko sittenkään?

Tällainenhan keskustelu oikeasti käytiin Länsimetrosta. Perustelujen laadusta voi olla monta mieltä, mutta ainakin vaihtoehtoja edes yritettiin saada.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:56 ----------




> Jos Kehäradalle olisi pitänyt esittää vaihtoehtoja YVA-arviointia varten, niin niiden olisi pitänyt olla edes samansuuntaisia kuin kehärata eli Vantaan poikki lännestä itään, *eikä 90 asteen kulmassa* etelästä pohjoiseen.


Miksi ihmeessä pitäisi? Vaihtoehtoinahan pitää olla _erilaisia_ hankkeita, joilla saavutetaan _samat tavoitteet_. Jos tavoitteena on a) saattaa lentokenttä junayhteyden piiriin ja b) parantaa Vantaan poikittaisliikennettä, silloin pitää vaihtoehtoina olla näiden tavoitteiden erilaisia toteutustapoja. Ja jos Kehärata on yksi, toinen on lentokentän kaukojunarata ja Vantaan poikittaisliikenteen kehittäminen runkobussilla tai ratikalla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:01 ----------




> Vaikka kaukojunaradalla on omat hyvät puolensa myös, niin koko ajatus siitä syntyi liian myöhään, että se olisi ehtinyt mukaan kilpailemaan kehäradan kanssa.


Kertoo mielestäni paljon enemmän koko arviointiprosessin laadusta, ettei näin ilmiselvää vaihtoehtoa ole otettu mukaan jo heti alkuvaiheessa, kun pitäisi arvioida eri vaihtoehtojen hyötyjä. Tai siitä, että jotkut tahot ovat voimakkaasti lobanneet yhtä hanketta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi ihmeessä pitäisi? Vaihtoehtoinahan pitää olla _erilaisia_ hankkeita, joilla saavutetaan _samat tavoitteet_. Jos tavoitteena on a) saattaa lentokenttä junayhteyden piiriin ja b) parantaa Vantaan poikittaisliikennettä, silloin pitää vaihtoehtoina olla näiden tavoitteiden erilaisia toteutustapoja. Ja jos Kehärata on yksi, toinen on lentokentän kaukojunarata ja Vantaan poikittaisliikenteen kehittäminen runkobussilla tai ratikalla.


YVA:n tarkoitus on arvioida maankäyttöä ja sen ympäristövaikutuksia vaihtoehtoisilla kohteilla. Päävaihtoehdon pitää olla päätetty jo jossain muualla ensin. 

Länsimetron kohdalla YVA:assa ei metron vaihtoehtona ollut raide-Jokeri, vaikka kumpikin kulkevat Tapiolan ja Itäkeskuksen välillä ja ovat periaatteessa vaihtoehtoisia kulkutapoja jos matkan toinen pää ei ole Helsingin keskustassa, vaan jossain esikaupungissa Jokerin vaikutusalueella.  Jokeri tosin käsiteltiin länsimetronkin YVA:ssa, mutta lähinnä matkustusvirtoja kuvaavissa luvuissa, koska oletettiin että se joka tapauksessa tullaan rakentamaan ennemmin tai myöhemmin, tai vähintään bussi-Jokeri on käytössä. Mutta se ei ollut ympäristövaimutusarvioinnissa vaihtoehto länsimetrolle koska sillä ei ole muita yhtymäkohtia maankäytössä kuin Tapiolassa. 

Samalla logiikalla, jos 1-vaihtoehto on kehärata, 2-vaihtoehto on pikaraitiotie ja 0-vaihtoehto runkobussi, niin YVA:ssa pitää ottaa huomioon että valittiin mikä tahansa vaihtoehto, on hyvin mahdollista että Helsingin keskustasta joskus rakennetaan suora raideyhteys kentälle joko rautatienä tai metrona, mutta koska mitään valmista suunnitelmaa sellaiselle ei ole olemassa, niin se pitää ottaa huomioon vain kun arvioidaan matkustajavirtoja. Muun ympäristövakutusten osalta kehäradalla ja sen samansuuntaisilla vaihtoehdoilla ja kaukoradalla ei ole mitään tekemistä toistensa kanssa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Jotta me muut saisimme selville, millä logiikalla selität, että matka Rautatieasemalta letokentälle on matka eri päätepisteiden välillä riippuen siitä, mitä reittiä kuljetaan.


Ahaa. Palstalla on siis kuppikunta Anteron jengi (eli me muut, sinua lainatakseni ) ja minä. Tätä en tiennyt. Oletko siis koko porukan puhemies?
Kuten sanoin, yhteysväli on sama välillä Helsinki-Lentoasema. Kumpikin rata tekee sen omalla tavallaan ja eri tarkoituksia palvellen. Sama yhteysväli on Finnairin bussilla sekä autoilla s415, s451 ja s615. Pääradan oikaisu jatkuu kuitenkin lentoasemasta eteenpäin, joten toteutuessaan yksin kumpikaan hanke ei korvaa toisen yhteysväliä.
Minuun saa toki purkaa kiukkua siitä, että juttu on teidän muiden mielestä väärin tai väärässä järjestyksessä. Hankkeet on eri instansseissa priorisoitu näin ja siihen on tyytyminen. Oma vaatimaton epätiedemiesmäinen oletukseni ja arvaukseni on, että miljardien päärataoikaisua (jonka ei siis olekaan kehäradan hintainen) ei ollut halua lähteä toteuttamaan ennen kuin monia muita isoja kysymyksiä on ratkaistu. Näitä ovat Viinikkalan metropolis-terminaali, Helsinki-Pietari-rata sekä ELSA-hanke.
Rakentamalla kehärata kaikkien osapuolten, myös kaukojunamatkustajien asema paranee jo moneen kertaan kerrotulla tavalla. Ne jotka eivät rullaportaissa pärjää tai osaa vaihtaa laituria tai lukea ovat sitten joukko erikseen. Sitä varten voi palkata henkilökohtaisen avustajan.



> Niinkö? Etkö enää olekaan sitä mieltä, että Vantaa lakkauttaa itsensä ja alueesta tulee osa Helsinkiä? Silloinhan minä olen maksamassa Marjarataa 100-prosenttisesti, kun nyt olen maksamassa sitä vain 68,5-prosenttisesti, mikä sekin on minusta jo liikaa. Mutta näin huonostihan meidän demokratiamme toimii ohi sovittujen sääntöjen.


Vantaa lakkauttaa itse itsensä siten, että se yhdistyy 1.1.2011 Helsinkiin, tämä on julkinen salaisuus, jonka jokainen kunnallispoliitikko tietää. Minua ei tosiaankaan haittaa, että olen mukana maksamassa kehärataa, jos sinua haittaa, muuta kuntaan, jossa ei joukkoliikenteestä tarvitse maksaa. Maassa on useita keskustalaisia kuntia, joissa ei ole käytännössä mitään joukkoliikennettä



> Jos Kehäradalle olisi pitänyt esittää vaihtoehtoja YVA-arviointia varten, niin niiden olisi pitänyt olla edes samansuuntaisia kuin kehärata eli Vantaan poikki lännestä itään, eikä 90 asteen kulmassa etelästä pohjoiseen. Vaihtoehdot olisivat silloin olleet suurinpiirtein näin:
> 
> 0: Bussi nykyisiä katuverkkoja pitkin Tikkurilasta lentokentän kautta Vantaankoskelle
> 0+ : Bussi osittain uusia erikseen rakennettavia teitä pitkin Tikkurilasta lentokentän kautta Vantaankoskelle
> 1: Pikaraitiotie Tikkurilasta lentokentän kautta Vantaankoskelle
> 2: Rautatie Tikkurilasta kentän kautta Vantaankoskelle 
> 3: Metro??? Tikkurilasta kentän kautta Vantaankoskelle jne
> 
> Raidevaihtoehtojen kohdalla lisäksi eri reittivaihtoehtoja 1 a, 1 b, 2 a, 2 b jne.
> ...


Kehäradasta on toki tehty YVA. 
http://www.keharata.fi/?pageid=16&parent0=5
http://www.ymparisto.fi/download.asp...d=42808&lan=FI
YVA-laki (2.luvussa kerrottu, milloin sovelletaan)
http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/2006/20060713



> En minä mitään sisäisiä muistioita tivaa, vaan päätösasiakirjoja siitä, missä on päätetty priorisoida Kehärataa lentokentän kaukojunaradan sijaan, kuten väität, että on päätetty ja josta on myös käyty perusteellinen poliittinen keskustelu. Tuossa päätösasiakirjassa kun varmaan mainittaisiin silloin myös ne perustelut sille priorisoinnille, eli mitä sellaisia hyötyjä Kehärata tuottaa, joita on päätetty priorisoida. Varmaankin Vantaan kaupunginvaltuusto on jossain sellaisen päätöksen tehnyt sen jälkeen, kun on ensin keskustellut Kehäradalla saatavista hyödyistä ja sen vaihtoehdoista? Vai onko sittenkään?


Minä en tiedä asiakirjoista sen enempää, valitettavasti. Kaupunginvaltuustolla on ollut kuitenkin kaikki tieto käytettävissään hankkeesta ja se on tullut yksimielisesti hyväksytyksi. 
Tämä tuskin kelpaa sinulle:
http://www.ytv.fi/NR/rdonlyres/9F2B6...0808_netti.pdf (PLJ-sopimus 2007 valtio-kaupungit)
http://192.49.193.12/ktwebbin/ktprox...2014%3A00%3A00 (Vantaan kaupunginhallituksen päätös 2.3.2009, perustuu valtuuston päätöksille 28.5.2007 (§ 17) ja 28.1.2008 (§ 26)
http://192.49.193.12/ktwebbin/dbisa....3a00%3a00+25+0 (Sopimus RHK-Vantaa)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kehäradasta on toki tehty YVA. 
> http://www.keharata.fi/?pageid=16&parent0=5
> http://www.ymparisto.fi/download.asp...d=42808&lan=FI
> YVA-laki (2.luvussa kerrottu, milloin sovelletaan)
> http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/2006/20060713


No sitten otan takaisin omat väitteeni miten YVA pitäis tehdä. Ja huomatkaa vuosiluku 2001, eli kukaan ei  ollut edes puolivakavasti tuolloin esittänyt pääradan vetämistä kentän kautta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Täsmennetään vielä, että tekohetkellä ei ollut voimassa nykyinen YVA-laki, vaan silloin 2001 sovellettiin sittemmin säädöksellä 713/2006 kumottua asetusta 286/1999:

http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantas.../1999/19990268

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Täsmennetään vielä, että tekohetkellä ei ollut voimassa nykyinen YVA-laki, vaan silloin 2001 sovellettiin sittemmin säädöksellä 713/2006 kumottua asetusta 286/1999:
> 
> http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantas.../1999/19990268


Osaako kukaan sanoa, kuinka kauan tehty YVA selvitys on voimassa, eli milloin pitää viimeistään käynnistää hanke ettei selvitys vanhene ja sen joutuu uusimaan, vai määräävätkö "muut seikat" sen? 

Onko Suomessa millekään hankkeelle käynyt sellainen "vahinko" että on jouduttu koko YVA uusimaan?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ahaa. Palstalla on siis kuppikunta Anteron jengi (eli me muut, sinua lainatakseni ) ja minä. Tätä en tiennyt. Oletko siis koko porukan puhemies?
> ...
> Maassa on useita keskustalaisia kuntia, joissa ei ole käytännössä mitään joukkoliikennettä


Henkilökohtaisuuksiin käyminen on merkki siitä, että argumentit ovat lopussa.

Me muut on sama asia kuin ei-Kaaleppi75. Keskustelua seuranneena olen huomannut, etten ole ainoa joka ihmettelee inttämistäsi sekä sinulle hankalien kysymysten väistelyä.




> Hankkeet on eri instansseissa priorisoitu näin ja siihen on tyytyminen.


Siis missä ja milloin? Sitä on sinulta tivattu moneen kertaan, mutta et vastaa, vaan intät uudelleen että on. Jos ja kun Marjarata on pyörinyt PLJ:ssä ja muualla jo 20 vuotta ja päärata kentältä tullut viralliseen keskusteluun vasta nyt, niin missäs niitä edes on voitu vertailla ja valtuustoissa päättää, että Marjarata on parempi. Et ole linkannut mitään sellaista, missä näkyisi, että on selvitetty ja esitetty Marjarata ja lentokentän päärata ja sitten päätetty, että tehdään Marjarata.

Ja jos mielestäsi lentokentän päärataa ei voi pitää yhtenä vaihtoehtona yhteydelle Rautatieasemalta lentokentälle siksi, että sen myötä tulee extrahyötynä myös yhteydet kentältä muualle Suomeen (pl. Turku), niin voihan siihen vertailuun ottaa ratkaisun Kivistön rata + lentokentän metro. Vai eikö sekään kelpaa siksi, että HKL:n entisen suunnittelujohtajan visioissa sekin jatkuisi Hyrylään?

Myönnät tai et, mitään vaihtoehtovertailuja Marjaradasta ei ole tehty, eikä mikään päätös perustu tekemättömään vertailuun eikä Marjaradan rakentaminen siten todista, että se olisi parempi ratkaisu kuin rata Kivistöön + päärata lentokentän kautta.

Sinä väität ilman näitä vertailuja, että Marjarata on parempi kuin lentokentän päärata. Minä en ilman vertailuja väitä mitään, mutta epäilen, että lentokentän päärata olisi parempi. Eikä sillä ole mitään tekemistä henkilökohtaisten intressieni kanssa, eikä minua kiinnosta sinun henkilökohtaiset intressisi omien mielipiteittesi taustalla. Minulla on ammatillista pätevyyttä arvioida tätä kysymystä ja yleinen halu hoitaa asiat oikein.

Antero

----------


## Kaaleppi73

En ole mennyt henkilökohtaisuuksiin, mutta ihmettelen, miksi haluat puhua minusta ja "muista", ikään kuin palsta olisi minä vs. muut. Niinhän ei ole, tai jos on, en tiennyt sitä.

Olen argumentoinut niillä argumenteilla, joilla pystyn. Minä en voi sille mitään, että kehärataa ja suoraa lentokenttärataa ei ole pantu vastakkain. En ole ollut päättämässä selvityksistä. Kehärata on kuitenkin hankkeena hyväksytty kaikissa mahdollisissa instansseissa ja inttäminen tästä on turhaa, koska kyseessä on tosiasia. Eikös joukkoliikenneasiantuntijan pitäisi tietää, missä hankkeet on priorisoitu. En voi kertoa sinulle poliitikkojen ja virkamiesten keskusteluista, kun en ole ollut läsnä. *Lopputuloksesta* voi päätellä, että kehärataa on priorisoitu, kun se kerran toteutetaan. Sinun pitää kysyä ministeriöltä ja kaupungeilta, miksi he ovat sitä mieltä kuin ovat ja miksei selvityksiä tehty kuten olisit halunnut.

Tällä palstalla on myös ilman selvityksiä väitetty suoran kaukojunaradan olevan parempi ja kehäradan olevan sitä huonompi. Minä en sitä usko, ennen kuin näen jonkun selvityksen. Ainoa asia, josta on oltu yksimielisiä on kehärata ja sille on rahoitus myönnetty. Muu selvittäminen on käynnissä RHK:ssa, tosin asia ei ole minun vastuullani edelleenkään. En tätä asiaa tämän ihmeemmin voi _teille muille, jotka ovat ei-Kaaleppi73_ kertoa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:45 ----------

EDIT: Minulla on kompromissiehdotus teille kaikille muille ja ylläpidolle, kertokaa mielipiteenne.

Perustetaan oma ketju pohtimaan lentoaseman kaukoliikennerataa ja siihen liittyviä kysymyksiä, historiaa, selvitysten puutetta jne.

Jatketaan tässä ketjussa kehäradan seuraamista. Perustelen tätä sillä, että projektista kiistely taitaa olla hiukkasen myöhäistä:

http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/rakenn...icle333278.ece

(Tekniikka & Talous, 1.10.2009)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikös joukkoliikenneasiantuntijan pitäisi tietää, missä hankkeet on priorisoitu.


Tiedänkin, ja siksi tiedän myös, ettei ole vertailtu Marjarataa eikä Kehärataa minkäänlaiseen muuhun lentokentän raideliikenteeseen. Siis ei päärataan, poikittaiseen ratikkaan eikä lentokentän metroon. Kun kuitenkin kirjoitat toistuvasti, että on priorisoitu, niin joko sinulla on salaista tietoa tai minä en ole onnistunut seuraamaan, mitä on tapahtunut. Ei se mikään ihme ole, enhän minä muistanut sitäkään, onko Marjaradasta tehty YVA vai ei, vaikka omalla PC:lläni on 2001 ladattu YVA-selostus. Kiitos kun kaivoit netistä  vaikka helpostihan se löytyy kun on Kehärata-sivuilla netissä.

Siellä YVA:ssa muuten kerrotaan Marjaradan valmistelu, jonka panivat 1975 alulle Vantaan lisäksi Nurmijärvi ja seutukaavaliitto. Vantaa innostui poikittaisesta Marjasta sen verran, että otti sen mukaan Kehä 3:n osayleiskaavavalmisteluun 1976. Vaikka maakeinottelijat suunnittelivat Marja-Vantaata jo 1980-luvulla, viralliseen yleiskaavaan alue pääsi vasta 1992. Tuolloin Marjarata-asiassa oli mukana Ilmailulaitoskin, joka muistaakseni suhtautui rataan penseästi ja rakenteli mieluummin parkkitaloja. Kun Ilmailulaitos on myöhemmin ollut lentokentän pääradan kannalla, olisiko penseys 1992 johtunut siitä, ettei pääradasta saanut puhua, jotta se ei sotkisi Marjaratasuunnitelmia, joista Ilmailulaitos ei nähnyt olevan itselleen hyötyä.

Ensimmäinen PLJ tuli 1994, ja Marjarata oli siitä lähtien PLJ:n Vantaan juttu. Siinä missä Espoon metro oli Helsingin juttu ja Kehä 2 Espoon juttu. Lentokentän päärata ei oikeastaan kiinnosta mitään PLJ-kaupunkia, joten ei ole ihme, ettei sellaista tule PLJ:hin toivehankkeiden listalle.




> Perustetaan oma ketju pohtimaan lentoaseman kaukoliikennerataa...


Eikös täällä ole oma ketju Marja/Kehäradalle, jolloin tämä on juuri oikea ketju pohtia Marjaradan keski- ja itäosan lisäksi päärataa, lentokenttämetroa ja Vantaan poikittaisratikkaa. 

Antero

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Ok, kysymykset olivatkin siis aivan retorisia ja oli hommani keksiä niihin vastaus. Sinä tiesit itse esittämiisi kysymyksiisi vastauksen. Tyhmä minä!
Jotenkin ihmeen kaupalla hanke siis toteutuu myös, vaikka sitä ei ole oikeasti missään priorisoitu. Eikö ole ihan selvä, että taviksen pitäisi olla tietoinen sisäisistä muistioista ja poliitikkojen keskusteluista. 
Miksen heti käsittänyt tätä kaikkea?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ok, kysymykset olivatkin siis aivan retorisia ja oli hommani keksiä niihin vastaus. Sinä tiesit itse esittämiisi kysymyksiisi vastauksen. Tyhmä minä!


Ei suinkaan. Minä vaan en tiedä, onko tällainen salainen vertailu jossain muualla kuin siellä, mistä tällaisen vertailun pitäisi löytyä. Itse asiassa voi hyvinkin olla että on, ja juuri sen vuoksi julkista vertailua ei ole tehty. Sellaisenhan voisi hyvin tehdä ja julkistaa, jos se osottaisi Marjaradan täysin ylivoimaiseksi Kivistön rata + lentokentän päärata -vaihtoehtoon nähden. Mutta jos tilanne on toisin, vertailu on parempi pitää julkisuudelta piilossa.

Antero

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Miksi minun sitten pitäisi tietää, onko sellaista vertailua tehty ja missä sen tulokset ovat?

Kehäradan vaikutukset on tutkittu ja sitä on pidetty tarpeellisena hankkeena vaikutustensa takia. Sitten siitä on sovittu ja sille on myönnetty rahoitus. Se, mitä kulisseissa on puhuttu ja kirjoitettu, jää piiloon ja aika saivartelua se onkin.
Hanke on läpikäynyt pitkän prosessin ja se on kaikissa instansseissa, kuten Vantaalla ja Eduskunnassa hyväksytty. Asia on pihvi.
 Muuta en tähän enää osaa sanoa ja sinua lainaten siis "väistelen" asiaa.

----------


## hylje

Vetoat siis pohjimmiltasi siihen, että suomalainen virkamiehistö toimii aina parhaalla tavalla, ilman henkilökohtaisia intressejä ja ilman aukkoja asiantuntijuudessa. Samoin poliitikot vertailevat ja analysoivat investointikohteita ja niiden vaihtoehtoja niin hyvin ja kaikkien parhaaksi niin itsestään selvästi, ettei siitä tarvitse julkistaa dokumentteja. Onko näin?

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Vetoat siis pohjimmiltasi siihen, että suomalainen virkamiehistö toimii aina parhaalla tavalla, ilman henkilökohtaisia intressejä ja ilman aukkoja asiantuntijuudessa. Samoin poliitikot vertailevat ja analysoivat investointikohteita ja niiden vaihtoehtoja niin hyvin ja kaikkien parhaaksi niin itsestään selvästi, ettei siitä tarvitse julkistaa dokumentteja. Onko näin?


Ei, koska en ole sanonut mitään esittämistäsi asioista. Dokumentit, jotka tähän keskusteluun jossain vaiheessa ympättiin mukaan, eivät välttämättä ole edes olemassa. Kaukojunayhteys kentälle on pitkään ollut ns. visio, ei sen enempää. Joten tuskinpa ylijohtaja Tervalan kassakaapista löytyy sen salaisempaa materiaalia aiheesta. Kehärata kun ei ole lentoaseman kautta kulkevan kaukojunaradan vaihtoehto, eikä missään vaiheessa ole tullut esiin, että jompi kumpi sulkisi toisensa pois. Vaikka keskustelu aiheesta onkin arvokasta, tuntuu jotenkin erikoiselta, että keskustelua dominoi yhden koulukunnan näkemys siitä, että on ehkä olemassa papereita, joita ehkä ei ole näytetty. Maybe.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Oma vaatimaton epätiedemiesmäinen oletukseni ja arvaukseni on, että miljardien päärataoikaisua (jonka ei siis olekaan kehäradan hintainen)


Jos viittaat niihin Murolen kalvon nelinumeroisiin lukuihin, nehän eivät ole ollenkaan sama asia kuin mistä nyt puhutaan, koska ne sisältävät merkittäviä pätkiä huippunopean radan rakennusta. Nyt keskustellaan siitä, mitä maksaisi 160 km/h tunneli Pasilasta lentoaseman kautta Kytömaalle, lähtökohtaisesti yhdellä ainoalla asemalla ja eritasoratkaisulla Kytömaalla. Sen voi hyvinkin arvioida olevan paljon lähempänä Kehäradan hintaa kuin Murolen vaihtoehtojen lukuja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:26 ----------




> Miksi minun sitten pitäisi tietää, onko sellaista vertailua tehty ja missä sen tulokset ovat?


Koska koko ajan vetoat siihen, että Kehärataa on jostain järkevästä syystä päätetty priorisoida lentokentän kaukoliikenteen radan edelle. Mutta ilmeisesti nyt myönnät, ettei sellaisia perusteluja kerta kaikkiaan ole olemassa, vaan on vain etukäteen päätetty rakentaa yksi hanke, täysin piittaamatta siitä, voitaisiinko enemmän hyötyjä saavuttaa vaihtoehtoisilla hankkeilla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:29 ----------




> -- tuntuu jotenkin erikoiselta, että keskustelua dominoi yhden koulukunnan näkemys siitä, että on ehkä olemassa papereita, joita ehkä ei ole näytetty. Maybe.


Tuskinpa kukaan näin väittää. Minä ainakin itse väitän suoraan, ettei sellaisia papereita tai päätöksiä kerta kaikkiaan ole olemassa. Toisin sanoen päätöksiä priorisoinnista ei ole tehty oikealla tavalla, koska kahden samoja tavoitteita toteuttavan hankkeen vertailua ei ole tehty. Olen esittänyt asian kysymyksen muodossa vain yrittääkseni sanoa, että jos olen väärässä, sen pystyy osoittamaan esittämällä nuo tehdyt päätökset ja perusteet.

Eikä kannata tästä vetää taas keskustelua Kehäradan ah niin moninaisiin hyötyihin. Nyt puhutaan kokonaisuudesta, joka sisältää kaikkien Kehäradan tavoitteiden toteuttamisen muilla tavoin (paitsi Kivistön rata, joka kannattaa joka tapauksessa).

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Jos viittaat niihin Murolen kalvon nelinumeroisiin lukuihin, nehän eivät ole ollenkaan sama asia kuin mistä nyt puhutaan, koska ne sisältävät merkittäviä pätkiä huippunopean radan rakennusta. Nyt keskustellaan siitä, mitä maksaisi 160 km/h tunneli Pasilasta lentoaseman kautta Kytömaalle, lähtökohtaisesti yhdellä ainoalla asemalla ja eritasoratkaisulla Kytömaalla. Sen voi hyvinkin arvioida olevan paljon lähempänä Kehäradan hintaa kuin Murolen vaihtoehtojen lukuja.
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:26 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Koska koko ajan vetoat siihen, että Kehärataa on jostain järkevästä syystä päätetty priorisoida lentokentän kaukoliikenteen radan edelle. Mutta ilmeisesti nyt myönnät, ettei sellaisia perusteluja kerta kaikkiaan ole olemassa, vaan on vain etukäteen päätetty rakentaa yksi hanke, täysin piittaamatta siitä, voitaisiinko enemmän hyötyjä saavuttaa vaihtoehtoisilla hankkeilla.
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:29 ----------
> ...


Minä taas väitän, että keskustelu on saivartelua tällä asteella. Kehärata on edelleen hanke, joka on kulkenut pitkän aikaa päätöksentekokoneistossa ja se on päätetty rakentaa. Ei mikään seikka edellytä, että kehärataa olisi pitänyt välttämättä verrata johonkin, eihän samaa vertailua tehdä monien muidenkaan hankkeiden osalta. Onko E18-tietä verrattu johonkin? Entäs Leppävaaran kaupunkirataa?

Joku on jossain priorisoinut, mutta en osaa kertoa sinulle tarkkaa päivämäärää, diaarinumeroa tai henkilöä, ei vaan enää tieto ja osaaminen riitä. Koska kyseessä on vain osittain samoja tavoitteita koskeva hanke, niin kehäradan vertailu tähän toiseen on myös vaikeaa. Edelleen kysymyksenä on metropolis-terminaali Viinikkalassa ja se, miten rata lähtee Keravalta. RHK:n kuvissa vaikuttaisi siltä, että Keravan pohjoispuolelta, joka taas eliminoi vaihtoehdon ajattaa sitä pitkin lähijunia lentoaseman kautta K-tunnuksella. Mutta soita Juhani Tervalalle ja kysy, piilotteleeko Jussi jotain papereita tai miksei hän ole äkännyt verrata näitä kahta hanketta.

http://www.lvm.fi/web/fi/henkilohake...on/view/144867

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minä taas väitän, että keskustelu on saivartelua tällä asteella.


Miksi mielestäsi on saivartelua keskustella, onko joku hanke päätetty tehdä a) riittävin perustein ja b) myös oikein perustein? Mikä mielestäsi on tämän keskustelufoorumin funktio, jollei keskustelua hankkeiden perusteluista? Trollausko?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:44 ----------




> Joku on jossain priorisoinut, mutta en osaa kertoa sinulle tarkkaa päivämäärää, diaarinumeroa tai henkilöä, ei vaan enää tieto ja osaaminen riitä.


Osaat varmaan sitten edes kertoa ne perusteet ja miksi ne perusteet ovat paremmat kuin lentoaseman kaukojunayhteydellä ja Vantaan pikaratikalla/runkobussilla sekä Kivistön radalla?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:45 ----------




> Perustetaan oma ketju pohtimaan lentoaseman kaukoliikennerataa ja siihen liittyviä kysymyksiä, historiaa, selvitysten puutetta jne.


Hyvä idea. Sen ketjun voisi nimetä vaikka "Raideyhteys Helsingin lentokentälle".

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Saahan sitä keskustella ihan vapaasti puolestani. Mutta kun tietoa asiasta on niin vähän, niin asiaan on näin maallikkona vaikea ottaa kantaa.
Onhan se tietysti mahdollista, että jossain salaisessa meetingissä on todettu, että kaukojunarata on paras setti, mutta että tehdään nyt kehärata, koska [_tähän se pitkä luettelo kaikista niistä syistä, joiden takia tämä tarpeeton rata kuitenkin tehdään_]

Ongelma on vaan tässä se, että kun hankkeelle on tietyt perustelut esitetty, laskettu luvut, kaavoitettu, viety PLJ-sopimuksella eteenpäin, niin eihän se tietysti siitä maailman hienointa ja parasta hanketta tee, mutta kuitenkin hyvän ja tarpeellisen. En enää keksi muuta, kuin että soitat Tervalan Jussille ja kysäiset asiaa, jos se häiritsee.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jatketaan tässä ketjussa kehäradan seuraamista. Perustelen tätä sillä, että projektista kiistely taitaa olla hiukkasen myöhäistä:


Tämä ei ole uutispalsta, vaikka täällä toki hyvä onkin ajankohtaisista aiheista tiedottaa. Tämä on keskustelufoorumi, joten tänne soveltuu oikein hyvin edelleenkin keskustelu siitä, onko Kehärataa päätetty rakentaa oikein perustein ja toteuttaako se sille asetetut tavoitteet. Jälkiviisaus on ihan hyvä keskustelunaihe, ja siitä on myös konkreettista hyötyä, koska se saattaa nopeuttaa lentoaseman kaukoliikenneradan rakentamista, jos keskustelussa huomataan, että Kehärata ei todellakaan toteuta niitä tavoitteita, joita on asetettu lentokentän saattamiseksi junaliikenteen piiriin.

Monissa joukkoliikenneasioissa jälkiviisastelun seurauksena on jaettu jopa rikostuomioita, valitettavasti. Yhteiskunnalliseen keskusteluun kuuluu myös jo tehtyjen päätösten kriittinen tarkastelu. Samaan tapaan kuin vaikkapa Turun raitioteiden lakkauttamispäätöksen kriittinen tarkastelu on hyväksi niiden uudelleenperustamiselle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:50 ----------




> Onhan se tietysti mahdollista, että jossain salaisessa meetingissä on todettu, että kaukojunarata on paras setti, mutta että tehdään nyt kehärata, koska [_tähän se pitkä luettelo kaikista niistä syistä, joiden takia tämä tarpeeton rata kuitenkin tehdään_


Paljon todennäköisempää on kuitenkin, ettei tällaista kokousta - salaista eikä julkista - ole koskaan pidetty, vaan Kehäradasta on vain yksinkertaisesti päätetty puutteellisin vertailuvaihtoehdoin. Ja se on tämän keskustelun ydin ollut koko ajan.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

oho, nyt olemme jo käräjillä...

No ei voi sitten kun toivottaa vaan hyviä jälkiviisaita keskusteluja ja panna kädet ristiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> No ei voi sitten kun toivottaa vaan hyviä jälkiviisaita keskusteluja ja panna kädet ristiin.


Hauskaa trollausta sinulle jossain toisessa ketjussa. Jälkiviisastelusta on kuitenkin myös se hyöty, että pystytään konkreettisella esimerkillä keskustelemaan jostakin päätöksestä, ja se auttaa analysoitaessa tulevia päätöksiä.

Minua olisi varmaan pidetty aika hulluna (tai oikeammin olisin pitänyt itse asian esittäjää hulluna), jos joku olisi viisi vuotta sitten sanonut, että Laajasaloon tulee raitiotie eikä metroa. Mutta nyt näyttää ilmiselvältä, ettei tule. Ja asetetut tavoitteet ovat pitkälle samoja kuin Kehäradassakin, mutta päädytty vastakkaiseen tulokseen (eli hylätty metro). Jos tämä ei ole mielestäsi pohtimisen ja keskustelun arvoinen asia, en voi kuin ihmetellä, miksi ylipäätään tätä foorumia luet. Varsinkin, kun mielestäsi keskustelu on täällä niin kuppikuntaista.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Hauskaa trollausta sinulle jossain toisessa ketjussa.


Kiitos samoin, olemme veljekset kuin ilvekset.




> Ja asetetut tavoitteet ovat pitkälle samoja kuin Kehäradassakin, mutta päädytty vastakkaiseen tulokseen (eli hylätty metro)...


Minulle hiukan uusi asia, että Laajasalo on rinnastettavissa Marja-Vantaaseen. Eli Marja-Vantaalle olisi voitu tehdä raitiotie keskustasta? ok...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kiitos samoin, olemme veljekset kuin ilvekset.


Pyydän kaikkia, jotka pitävät minua trollaajana, ilmoittamaan välittömästi sen joko tähän ketjuun tai yksityisviestillä.




> Minulle hiukan uusi asia, että Laajasalo on rinnastettavissa Marja-Vantaaseen. Eli Marja-Vantaalle olisi voitu tehdä raitiotie keskustasta? ok...


Hyvä, että annat kunnon tyyppiesimerkin, jotta sinut voi nyt varmuudella luokitella pelkäksi trollaajaksi.

Korkean tason poliittiset päättäjätkin ovat muuten tienneet haaveratikasta jo pitkään.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

Ja sama korkean tason päättäjä haluaa kehäradan:

http://www.eduskunta.fi/faktatmp/uta...6_2007_p.shtml

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:15 ----------

Pieni editointi vielä:





> Alunperin kirjoittanut *Kimmo Kiljunen*
> KK 86/2007 vp - Kimmo Kiljunen /sd 
> Kehäradan toteuttaminen 
> Eduskunnan puhemiehelle
> 
> Kauppa- ja teollisuusministeri Mauri Pekkarisen mukaan hallituspuolueet ovat harkinneet mahdollisuutta lykätä Kehäradan rakentamisen aloittamista. Keskisuomalainen-lehden 29.4.2007 julkaiseman uutisen mukaan ministeri Pekkarinen on luvannut, että hallituksen lupaamat 100 miljoonaa euroa tienpitoon ja joukkoliikenteeseen saadaan osittain kokoon siirtämällä Kehäradan aloittamista myöhemmäksi. Tämä uutinen on herättänyt kummastusta ja suurta huolta.
> 
> *Pääkaupunkiseudun Kehärata yhdistää Martinlaakson radan lentoaseman kautta päärataan. Se avaa mahdollisuuden keskittää asumista ja työpaikkoja tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen piiriin. Lentoasemayhteyden vuoksi se on paitsi alueellisesti myös valtakunnallisesti ja kansainvälisesti merkittävä.
> 
> ...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja sama korkean tason päättäjä haluaa kehäradan:


Eli koska hän on molemmista tiennyt, muttei ole vaatinut näiden kahden kunnollista vertailua, hän on tehnyt päätöksensä puutteellisin perustein. MOT.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:27 ----------




> Jotta me muut saisimme selville, millä logiikalla selität --





> Ahaa. Palstalla on siis kuppikunta Anteron jengi (eli me muut, sinua lainatakseni ) ja minä. Tätä en tiennyt. Oletko siis koko porukan puhemies?


Trollaukseenhan kuuluu perinteisesti täydellinen sisälukutaidottomuus, joten ei liene kenellekään yllätys, että Kaaleppi73 haluaa tämänkin ymmärtää täydellisen väärin. Kuka tahansa normaalit viestintätaidot omaava tulkitsee kyllä lauseen "jotta me muut saisimme selville, millä logiikalla selität" tarkoittavan kirjaimellisemmin "minä en näe logiikassasi mitään järkeä, enkä usko kovin monen muunkaan näkevän". Mutta trollaajahan toki tarttuu tällaiseen heti, koska se on niin herkullista.

Toivottavasti ylläpito (joka todistettavasti ei kuuluu "Anteron leiriin") vetää tästä jo omat johtopäätöksensä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toivottavasti ylläpito (joka todistettavasti ei kuuluu "Anteron leiriin") vetää tästä jo omat johtopäätöksensä.


Foorumin sääntöjen mukaan yhtä henkilöä kohden saa olla vain yksi tunnus. Kaaleppi73 on kirjoitustensa perusteella sama käyttäjä kuin Kolli, joten Kaaleppi73-tunnus on suljettu.

----------


## Max

Keravan kaupunkiradalla on käytössä vasemmanpuoleinen liikenne, Vantaankosken ja Leppävaaran radoilla taas oikeanpuoleinen. Tietääkö joku, miten tämä ongelma aiotaan ratkaista Kehäradan valmistuessa? Menevätkö kiskot ristiin vai muutetaanko vain ajokäytäntöä? Jos, niin kummassa suunnassa?

Ei sillä, että tämä olisi mikään valtava ongelma, mutta tulipahan mieleen tänä aamuna Hiekkaharjun asemalla...  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keravan kaupunkiradalla on käytössä vasemmanpuoleinen liikenne, Vantaankosken ja Leppävaaran radoilla taas oikeanpuoleinen. Tietääkö joku, miten tämä ongelma aiotaan ratkaista Kehäradan valmistuessa? Menevätkö kiskot ristiin vai muutetaanko vain ajokäytäntöä? Jos, niin kummassa suunnassa?


Kuvittelisin että ajokäytäntö muutetaan joko pää- tai rantaradalla niin että kaikilla radoilla ajetaan joko oikealla tai vasemmalla puolella. Pääradalla valittiin vasemmanpuoleinen  liikenne aikoinaan siksi että kuski näkisi paremmin mitä laiturilla tapahtuu, kun kaikki asemat ovat saari-typpisiä eli laituri raiteiden välissä.  Miksi ranta- ja Martinlaakson radalla ei vaihdettu puolta kun Leppävaaran raiteet valmistuivat, johtuu ehkä siitä että Martinlaakson radan asemista 4 eivät ole saari-asemia vaan laiturit radan sivussa. Jos joku tietää paremman selityksen niin saa kertoa. 

Kehäradan infolehdessä oli sama kysymys esitetty muutama kuukausi sitten ja toimittaja oli vastannut että johonkin kohtaan rataa rakennettaisiin puolenvaihtopaikka. Tuohon en kyllä usko ollenkaan, on tainnut olla väärinkäsitys.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pääradalla valittiin vasemmanpuoleinen  liikenne aikoinaan siksi että kuski näkisi paremmin mitä laiturilla tapahtuu, kun kaikki asemat ovat saari-typpisiä eli laituri raiteiden välissä.


Tämä tietysti edellyttää, että kuljettajan istuimen olisi oltava oikeassa laidassa. Tuhannen taalan kysymys onkin nyt, missä se sijaitsee Flirtissä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Flirtissä kuljettajan paikka on keskellä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Flirtissä kuljettajan paikka on keskellä.


Se siis enteilisi sitä että liikenne kaikilla kaupunkiradoilla tulee kehäradan valmistuttua olemaan vasemmanpuolista, koska kehäradalla ml nykyinen Martsarin rata ajettaisiin vain Flirteillä, ja koska Leppävaaran ja Keravan kaupunkiradoilla taas on kaikilla saari-laiturit, on järkevintä ajaa vasemmalla puolella koska vain näille radoille päästetään vanhaa kalustoa. Mutta tämä on minun arvailua. Jos joku sisäpiitiläinen tietää paremmin niin saa vapaasti paljastaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## MaZo

> ...ja koska Leppävaaran ja Keravan kaupunkiradoilla taas on kaikilla saari-laiturit...


Käpylän asemalla ei ole saari-laituria.

----------


## hylje

Eikä ole myöskään Tikkurilan ulkoraiteilla, josta K-junat Keravalta menevät Helsinkiin päin.

----------


## Antero Alku

En muista millainen matkustajatilojen valvonta Flirtissä on. Mutta nykyaikainen tapa on tarkkailla matkustajia kameroin, joita voi olla sekä ovien sisä- että ulkopuolella. Kuljettaja ei silloin kurki ikkunasta tai peileistä vaan näkee tapahtumat monitoristaan omalta paikaltaan. Ja paremmin kuin peilein tai omin silmin, koska jokainen kamera on lähietäisyydellä.

Antero

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Nykyisestä osittain vasemmanpuolisesta liikenteestä on myös se hyöty, että pohjoiseen päin samansuuntaiset raiteet ovat vierekkäin. Tällöin vaihto junasta toiseen ei edellytä matkustajilta laiturin vaihtoa eritasossa. Myös, ainakin periaatteessa, raidetta on helppo vaihtaa esimerkiksi häiriötilanteessa. Tosin kaukoliikenneraiteilla ei ole useimmilla lähiliikenneasemilla laitureita. Kauko-junien osalta tämä ei ole ongelma, ja toisinaan (harvakseltaan) näkee niitä lähiliikenne-raiteilla. Vastakkaiseen suuntaan raiteet ovat tietenkin mahdollisimman kaukana toisistaan!
Kehäradan valmistuttua voisi ajatella että tärkein junaa vaihtava ryhmä olisi kaukoliikennematkustajat lentokentälle tai päinvastoin. Vasemmanpuoleisessa liikennöinnissä nämä joutuisivat aina vaihtamaan laituria. Jos Kehärataa liikennöitäisiin oikeanpuoleisesti, niin lentokentältä tulevat junat käyttäisivät vierekkäistä laituria kaukojuniin nähden: siis vaihto laiturin yli. Päinvastaiseen suuntaan laiturinvaihto säilyisi edelleenkin.
Juha

----------


## Compact

Kehäradalle tulee puolenvaihtopaikka, joissa voidaan tarvittaessa siirtyä oikealta vasemmalle raiteelle ja päinvastoin. Näin ollen nykyiset liikennetyylit voidaan säilyttää niin Keravan Kaupunkiradalla kuin myös Martinlaakson radallakin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kehäradalle tulee puolenvaihtopaikka, joissa voidaan tarvittaessa siirtyä oikealta vasemmalle raiteelle ja päinvastoin. Näin ollen nykyiset liikennetyylit voidaan säilyttää niin Keravan Kaupunkiradalla kuin myös Martinlaakson radallakin.


Minkä takia sitten pitäisi eri kaupunkiradoilla olla eri liikennetyylejä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Kehäradalle tulee puolenvaihtopaikka, joissa voidaan tarvittaessa siirtyä oikealta vasemmalle raiteelle ja päinvastoin. Näin ollen nykyiset liikennetyylit voidaan säilyttää niin Keravan Kaupunkiradalla kuin myös Martinlaakson radallakin.


Onko tuohon jotain muuta lähdettä kuin tuo Kehäradan infolehti? Puolenvaihtopaikka kun kuulostaa tarpeettomalta ongelmien kerjuulta, ja suoraan sanoen vailla järjen hiventä olevalta ajatukselta.

----------


## SD202

> Kehäradalle tulee puolenvaihtopaikka, joissa voidaan tarvittaessa siirtyä oikealta vasemmalle raiteelle ja päinvastoin. Näin ollen nykyiset liikennetyylit voidaan säilyttää niin Keravan Kaupunkiradalla kuin myös Martinlaakson radallakin.


Ei kai kyseessä ole samanlainen ratkaisu kuin Belgian Welkenraedtin ja Saksan Aachenin välillä oli aikoinaan? Belgian rautateillä on vasemmanpuoleinen ja Saksan rautateillä oikeanpuoleinen liikenne, joten ennen nykyisen suurnopeusradan rakentamista raiteet ristesivät toisensa eri tasossa.:
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...um-germany.php
Toisaalta olisihan tuollainen eritasoristeys ihan mukava rautatieaiheinen nähtävyys.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Compact

> Onko tuohon jotain muuta lähdettä kuin tuo Kehäradan infolehti? Puolenvaihtopaikka kun kuulostaa tarpeettomalta ongelmien kerjuulta, ja suoraan sanoen vailla järjen hiventä olevalta ajatukselta.


Jossain netin syövereissä olen nähnyt kartan raidejärjestelyistä. Vantaan jollain suunnitelmakarttasivulla kai? Puolenvaihtopaikka taisi olla säältä suojassa tunneliosuudella. 

Täytyyhän noinkin pitkällä rataosuudella olla mahdollisuus vikaantumisien, ratatöiden yms. takia olla mahdollisuus vaihtaa puolta jossain Martinlaakson ja Tikkurilan välillä!

----------


## Albert

> Jossain netin syövereissä olen nähnyt kartan raidejärjestelyistä. Vantaan jollain suunnitelmakarttasivulla kai? Puolenvaihtopaikka taisi olla säältä suojassa tunneliosuudella.





> Tunneliin Aviapoliksen ja Lentoaseman väliin sijoittuu puolenvaihtopaikka, johon asennetaan neljä YV60-3001:9 vaihdetta.


Tekstiä, jotta tulee tarpeeksi merkkejä.

----------


## JMerlin

> Täytyyhän noinkin pitkällä rataosuudella olla mahdollisuus vikaantumisien, ratatöiden yms. takia olla mahdollisuus vaihtaa puolta jossain Martinlaakson ja Tikkurilan välillä!


Raiteenvaihtopaikkoja tulee tuolle välille toki useampiakin, jos vuoden 2008 PDF-piirustuksia on uskominen (sekä nimitystä raiteenvaihtopaikka että puolenvaihtopaikka käytetään tuossa lähteessä).

Tottahan puolenvaihtopaikkoja pitää olla, mutta lienee sitten eri asia, mitä vaikuttaa liikenteen häiriöalttiuteen se, jos jokaisen junan pitää vaihtaa puolta.

----------


## Timppak

> Raiteenvaihtopaikkoja tulee tuolle välille toki useampiakin, jos vuoden 2008 PDF-piirustuksia on uskominen (sekä nimitystä raiteenvaihtopaikka että puolenvaihtopaikka käytetään tuossa lähteessä).
> 
> Tottahan puolenvaihtopaikkoja pitää olla, mutta lienee sitten eri asia, mitä vaikuttaa liikenteen häiriöalttiuteen se, jos jokaisen junan pitää vaihtaa puolta.


Puolenvaihtopaikat ovat poikkeustilanteita varten. Normaaliliikenteessä junat eivät vaihda puolta.

----------


## insula

Ennen kuin ryhdyn "moukaroimaan" HSL -alueen joukkoliikennejärjestelmää uuteen uskoon ja aloitan siten "Joukkoliikenteen yön" tässä foorumissa, heitetään esiin yksi joukkoliikenteen hanke, joka on päättymässä suureen häpeään.

"Kehärata on valmistuttuaan pääkaupunkiseudun tärkeä joukkoliikenteen poikittaisyhteys, se liittää Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman raideyhteyden piiriin ja mahdollistaa liityntäliikenteen Nurmijärven ja Tuusulan suunnasta".

Näistä ylevistä tavoitteista jää saavuttamatta Tuusulan suunnan liityntä, koska Ruskeasantaa ei rakenneta. Nurmijärven suunnan kanssakin on vähän niin ja näin. Liityntäpysäköintipaikkoja on toteutumassa aivan liian vähän ja bussi- ja rautatieaseman integrointi on epäonnistunut, koska asema on suunniteltu Marja - Vantaan uuden asunto- ja työpaikka-alueen ehdoin liitynnästä vähät välittäen.

Kehäradan hyödyt saavutettaisi jos Vantaankosken rataa jatkettaisi Kivistöön (jonne suunniteltaisi tiiviisti yhteen integroitu vaihto-/syöttöterminaali) ja Pääradasta rakennettaisi Kehäradan pätkä Lentoasemalle (Ruskeasanta toteutettaisi samalla tavalla kuin Kivistö).  Puuttuvalle Kehäradan osuudelle (Kivistö-Aviapolis) rakennettaisi Tikkurilantie bussikaistoineen ja pendeliliikenne busseilla.

Pääradan suunnan junista joka toinen olisi "pikavuoro" Lentoasemalle eli pysähtyisi Pasilan ja Tikkurilan jälkeen vasta Lentoasemalla. Silloin erillistä "luotijunaraidetta" (kuten Tervala halusi) ei tarvittaisi, koska Helsingistä pääsisi Lentoasemalle alle 20 minuutissa. Jatkossa voisi tutkia jospa vaikka suuntaisimmekin Pikajunan nokan Lentoaseman jälkeen kohti Hämeenlinnan väylää ja rakentaisimme nopean raideyhteyden Tampereelle, Pirkkalan lentokentälle. Silloin nopea ratayhteys (n. 1 h) yhdistäisi kaksi kansainvälistä kettää ja "Seutulan" laajennukset voisivat odottaa vuosikymmeniä.

Mitäs sanotte?

----------


## 339-DF

Pääosin tämä kaikki on käsitelty jo moneen kertaan tässä ketjussa.

Mitä ratayhteyteen Hki-Seutula-Pirkkala-Tre tulee, niin yhteys Pirkkalaan on kyllä täysin turha. Siinä vaiheessa, kun päärata joskus siirretään kulkemaan Hki-Vantaan kautta, loppuvat tietysti lennot Helsingin ja Tampereen väliltä, kun liittymälennon korvaa Treen keskustasta lähtevä juna. Pirkkalaan voi jäädä halpalentoyhtiöitä, ja ehkä joku Blöön Arlandan-vuorokin, mutta ei sinne junayhteyttä tarvita.

----------


## teme

> Näistä ylevistä tavoitteista jää saavuttamatta Tuusulan suunnan liityntä, koska Ruskeasantaa ei rakenneta. Nurmijärven suunnan kanssakin on vähän niin ja näin. Liityntäpysäköintipaikkoja on toteutumassa aivan liian vähän ja bussi- ja rautatieaseman integrointi on epäonnistunut, koska asema on suunniteltu Marja - Vantaan uuden asunto- ja työpaikka-alueen ehdoin liitynnästä vähät välittäen.


Johtuisikohan siitä että vaihto suoraan moottoritietä ajavasta bussista junaan joka kiertää ja pysähtyy joka asemalla ei ole ajallisesti kovin houkutteleva? Klaukkala (15 000 asukasta) ja ehkä Hyryläkin (6000) on siinä rajoilla että niihin voisi haarauttaa junaradan Kehäradalta, tosin Klaukkala on kovin hajanaisesti rakennettu. Martinlaakson radalla mahtuisi kyllä lisää junia mutta Huopalahdesta etelään on toinen juttu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> [...]heitetään esiin yksi joukkoliikenteen hanke, joka on päättymässä suureen häpeään. [...] Pääradasta rakennettaisi Kehäradan pätkä Lentoasemalle (Ruskeasanta toteutettaisi samalla tavalla kuin Kivistö).  [...]  Pääradan suunnan junista joka toinen olisi "pikavuoro" Lentoasemalle eli pysähtyisi Pasilan ja Tikkurilan jälkeen vasta Lentoasemalla. Silloin erillistä "luotijunaraidetta" (kuten Tervala halusi) ei tarvittaisi, koska Helsingistä pääsisi Lentoasemalle alle 20 minuutissa. Jatkossa voisi tutkia jospa vaikka suuntaisimmekin Pikajunan nokan Lentoaseman jälkeen kohti Hämeenlinnan väylää ja rakentaisimme nopean raideyhteyden Tampereelle, Pirkkalan lentokentälle. Silloin nopea ratayhteys (n. 1 h) yhdistäisi kaksi kansainvälistä kettää ja "Seutulan" laajennukset voisivat odottaa vuosikymmeniä.


Samaa mieltä siitä, että kehärata on susi. Tämän voinee todeta vilkaisemalla taaksepäin mielipiteitäni tällä foorumilla. Sen sijaan eri mieltä siitä, mitä esität pääradan suhteen. Miksi pääradan junia kannattaisi kierrättää mutka lentoasemalle ja sitten uusi mutka takaisin pääradalle? Hidasta ja kallista. Suora rata Pasilasta lentoasemalle + sen jatko tavalla tai toisella pääradalle olisi paljon järkevämpi: nopeampi ja mahdollistaisi kaikkien kaukojunien ajamisen lentoaseman kautta. En perustele enempää tässä yhteydessä jottei mene vanhan toistoksi. Näitä on vatvottu kymmeniä repliikkejä edestakaisin viimeisen muutaman vuoden ajan.




> Mitä ratayhteyteen Hki-Seutula-Pirkkala-Tre tulee, niin yhteys Pirkkalaan on kyllä täysin turha. Siinä vaiheessa, kun päärata joskus siirretään kulkemaan Hki-Vantaan kautta, loppuvat tietysti lennot Helsingin ja Tampereen väliltä, kun liittymälennon korvaa Treen keskustasta lähtevä juna. Pirkkalaan voi jäädä halpalentoyhtiöitä, ja ehkä joku Blöön Arlandan-vuorokin, mutta ei sinne junayhteyttä tarvita.


En pidä Pirkkalan lentoaseman rataa olennaisen tärkeänä samalla tavalla kuin Helsinki-Vantaan suoraa kaukojunayhteyttä. 339-DF näyttää kuitenkin ymmärtävän sen roolin väärin tuossa kommentissa: se ei tietenkään palvelisi Tampereelta matkustavia jotka matkustaisivat Tampereen rautatieasemalta suoraan Helsinki-Vantaalle. Sen sijaan Pirkkalan lentoasemarata palvelisi

pohjoisesta tulevia jotka vaihtaisivat Pirkkalasta lähtevälle lennolle (Pirkkala on lähempänä Pohjanmaata kuin Helsinki-Vantaa joten jonkin verran houkuttavuutta lentää sieltä voisi olla jos suoraan junalla pääsisi)Helsingistä tulevia jotka haluavat matkustaa Pirkkalasta halpalennolla (toimisi se ratayhteys näinkin päin)niitä jotka saapuvat lentäen Helsinki-Vantaalle ja matkustavat eteenpäin lentäen Pirkkalasta tai päinvastoin (tämä liittyy ajatukseen lentojen hajauttamisesta kenttien kesken - en usko että tämä on kauhean relevantti segmentti, kun en usko lentoliikenteen kasvavan NIIN rajusti enää tulevaisuudessa: voi olla että nykyiset Helsinki-Vantaan laajennuksetkin osoittautuvat ylimitoituiksi vielä joskus)

Pirkkalan rata saattaisi olla kyllä perusteltu muista syistä (lähinnä vaarallisten aineiden kuljetus kaupungin ohi) kuin lentoasemayhteyden vuoksi, jolloin lentoasemayhteys tulisi sivutuotteena. Siksi tätä rata-ajatusta ei kannata haudata ennenaikaisesti. Mikään Pirkanmaan prioriteetti se ei kuitenkaan ole, sanottakoon se: paljon tärkeämpää olisi saada Tampereelle raitiotie, ja alkuvaiheessa saatava rahoitus onkin panostettava siihen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Klaukkala (15 000 asukasta) ja ehkä Hyryläkin (6000) on siinä rajoilla että niihin voisi haarauttaa junaradan Kehäradalta, tosin Klaukkala on kovin hajanaisesti rakennettu. Martinlaakson radalla mahtuisi kyllä lisää junia mutta Huopalahdesta etelään on toinen juttu.


Klaukkalan rataahan on suunniteltu pitkään ja se on varauksena kaavoissakin. Linjauksen näkee esim. Etelä-Suomen rautatieliikenteen visioiden 2050 hankekuvauksista (sivu 8). Nähdäkseni matkustapotentiaali siellä pohjautuu pitkälti siihen, että Vantaalla rakennettaisiin radan varressa olevat pellot Keimolan alueella. Matkustajamäärät Vantaalle tulevilla kahdella uudella asemalla olisivat yli kolminkertaiset verrattuna Klaukkalan matkustajamääriin. Hanke voisi siis olla ajankohtainen aikaisintaan sitten, kun Marja-Vantaa on rakennettu ja Vantaa tarvitsee uutta rakennusmaata.

Tähän asti Helsingin ja Huopalahden välin tukkoisuus on mainittu Klaukkalan radan ongelmana, mutta voihan sillä välillä tihentää suojavälejä niin, että Klaukkalan junat mahtuvat nykyisten sekaan. Aiemmin RHK ei ole ollut halukas suojavälien tihentämiseen, mutta tiettävästi Helsingin painostus kaupunkiratojen muuttamisesta metroiksi on saanut muutoksen tähän asenteeseen.

----------


## teme

> Klaukkalan rataahan on suunniteltu pitkään ja se on varauksena kaavoissakin.


Olen siitä kyllä tietoinen, mutta kiitos linkistä, nuo matkustajamäärät oli uusi tieto. Aika pieniä ovat, onkohan tuossa otettu Kehärata huomioon? Eli siis varmaan olisi jokunen matkustaja joka vaihtaa itään tulevaan junaan.




> Tähän asti Helsingin ja Huopalahden välin tukkoisuus on mainittu Klaukkalan radan ongelmana, mutta voihan sillä välillä tihentää suojavälejä niin, että Klaukkalan junat mahtuvat nykyisten sekaan. Aiemmin RHK ei ole ollut halukas suojavälien tihentämiseen, mutta tiettävästi Helsingin painostus kaupunkiratojen muuttamisesta metroiksi on saanut muutoksen tähän asenteeseen.


Hienoa, ja myös uutinen minulle. Neljää vai peräti kolmeen minuuttiin?

----------


## Max

> Ehkä Hyryläkin (6000) on siinä rajoilla että niihin voisi haarauttaa junaradan Kehäradalta.


Mistä tuo asukasluku on? Ainakin kaikkitietävä Wikipedia väittää Hyrylässä asuvan 20 000 asukasta...

----------


## kuukanko

> Neljää vai peräti kolmeen minuuttiin?


Neljä minuuttiahan onnistuu jo nyt, mutta jotta radalla olisi myös pelivaraa häiriöitä varten, ei niin tiheästi voi ajaa jatkuvasti. Käsittääkseni tarkoitus on päästä kaupunkiradoillakin metromaisiin 2,5 - 3 min vuoroväleihin.

----------


## teme

> Neljä minuuttiahan onnistuu jo nyt, mutta jotta radalla olisi myös pelivaraa häiriöitä varten, ei niin tiheästi voi ajaa jatkuvasti. Käsittääkseni tarkoitus on päästä kaupunkiradoillakin metromaisiin 2,5 - 3 min vuoroväleihin.


Kuulostaa erittäin hyvältä, ja jos tuo vaatii investointeja niin ne tulisi viipymättä tehdä. Puistolassa tosin on muuten jo nyt K ja I junan väli pienimmillään tuota luokkaa.

Seuraava pullonkaula lienee laiturikapasiteetti.

----------


## tlajunen

> Puistolassa tosin on muuten jo nyt K ja I junan väli pienimmillään tuota luokkaa.


I-juna lähtee ruuhka-aikaan Tikkurilasta 2 minuuttia K-junan perään. Ei tosin voi täyttä aurausvauhtia käyttää, vaan joutuu kuluttamaan käytännössä aikataulun salliman 3 minuuttia Puistolaan, jotta K-juna ehtii seuraavan suojastusopastimen taakse. Puistolan jälkeen ero sitten kasvaakin Tapanilan pysähdyksen vuoksi jo neljään minuuttiin.

Miksi sitten I-junan täytyy lähteä noin nopeasti, eikä minuutin myöhemmin? No, seuraava I-juna kyttäilee jo Puistolassa, eikä se pääse seuraavan pääopastimen ohi, ennen kuin Tikkurilasta lähtenyt I on riittävästi poistunut Tikkurilan eteläpuolen varsin pitkältä vaihdealueelta. Uskoakseni tuo Puistolan ja Tikkurilan välinen I- ja K-junien "sekuntipeli" on Helsingin aseman ratapihan jälkeen kaikkein herkin aiheuttamaan pieniä myöhästymisiä.

----------


## Murzu

Kaupunkiradan opastinväleistä. Lyhyemmät opastinvälit, tarkoittaa myös sitä, että radan maksiminopeus putoaa. Nopeus 80 km/h riittää teoriassa lähes kaikilla asemaväleillä maksiminopeudeksi jo nykyään. Tosin K-junalla tarvitaan osittain suurempaa nopeutta. Mikäli kaupunkiradat pyhitettäisiin täysin lähijunille, olisi lyhyt opastinväli mahdollinen, ja jopa ihan järkeväkin. 

Mutta kun kaupunkirataa käyttää aika ajoin myös tavarajunat ja pikajunat. Niiden pysähtymismatka on ratkaisevasti pidempi, jonka perusteella nykyinen "pitkä" opastinväli on aivan minimi. Häiriötilanteissa on hyödyllistä, että voidaan käyttää kaikkia raiteita. Eikä tämä ole edes harvinaisuus, tarvetta on varsin usein. 

Tietysti reaaliaikainen kulunvalvonta, ilman näkyviä opastimia, olisi kaikkein tehokkain tapa tiivistää eri tyypin junat eri etäisyydelle toisistaan. Mutta sen hintalappu taitaa olla liian suuri, saatavaan hyötyyn verrattuna.

----------


## teme

Kiitos selvennyksestä.




> Tietysti reaaliaikainen kulunvalvonta, ilman näkyviä opastimia, olisi kaikkein tehokkain tapa tiivistää eri tyypin junat eri etäisyydelle toisistaan. Mutta sen hintalappu taitaa olla liian suuri, saatavaan hyötyyn verrattuna.


Euroja harrastavana, mitäköhän tuo mahtaisi maksaa? Hyödytkin olisi suuret.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta kun kaupunkirataa käyttää aika ajoin myös tavarajunat ja pikajunat. Niiden pysähtymismatka on ratkaisevasti pidempi, jonka perusteella nykyinen "pitkä" opastinväli on aivan minimi. Häiriötilanteissa on hyödyllistä, että voidaan käyttää kaikkia raiteita. Eikä tämä ole edes harvinaisuus, tarvetta on varsin usein.


Minä en muista koskaan nähneeni kaupunkiraiteilla muita kuin lähijunia. RHK:n pitäisi vaan uusia vanhentunutta kulunvalvontasysteemiään, niin raiteille saataisiin lisää kapasiteettia ja häiriöitä vähemmäksi.

----------


## Compact

> Minä en muista koskaan nähneeni kaupunkiraiteilla muita kuin lähijunia.


Olen nähnyt kaikenlaisia junia Pendolinoista tavarajuniin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella pääradan kaupunkiraiteilla ainakin Oulunkylän puolenvaihdon jälkeisellä pohjoisosuudella.

Suunnitellusti kaukojunia ei kaupunkiraiteilla kulje, sillä nopeusrajoitus on vain 120 km/t eikä 160-200 km/t, mutta liikennehäiriöiden aikana voi nähdä mitä vain. Radanpidon työkoneita voi myös nähdä.

----------


## risukasa

> Mutta kun kaupunkirataa käyttää aika ajoin myös tavarajunat ja pikajunat. Niiden pysähtymismatka on ratkaisevasti pidempi, jonka perusteella nykyinen "pitkä" opastinväli on aivan minimi. Häiriötilanteissa on hyödyllistä, että voidaan käyttää kaikkia raiteita. Eikä tämä ole edes harvinaisuus, tarvetta on varsin usein.


Pitkiä ja hitaita junia varten voidaan varata useampi opastinväli kerrallaan. Kun tavarajunaa ajatetaan kaupunkiraiteilla ruuhka-aikaan niin häiriöiltä ei voida oikein mitenkään välttyä. Ja sitä mukaa kun kaupunkiradan käyttöä tehostetaan, niin alkaa hintalappu tuolle kaupunkiraiteiden lainaamiselle nousta sellaisiin lukemiin ettei sinne taloudellisestikaan kannata enää laittaa muuta liikennettä sekaan.

----------


## teme

> Miksi sitten I-junan täytyy lähteä noin nopeasti, eikä minuutin myöhemmin? No, seuraava I-juna kyttäilee jo Puistolassa, eikä se pääse seuraavan pääopastimen ohi, ennen kuin Tikkurilasta lähtenyt I on riittävästi poistunut Tikkurilan eteläpuolen varsin pitkältä vaihdealueelta. Uskoakseni tuo Puistolan ja Tikkurilan välinen I- ja K-junien "sekuntipeli" on Helsingin aseman ratapihan jälkeen kaikkein herkin aiheuttamaan pieniä myöhästymisiä.


Minusta K ja I junan voisi yhdistää jos H/R pysähtyisi Korsossa, matka-aika sieltä saakka muodostuu muuten turhan pitkäksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta K ja I junan voisi yhdistää jos H/R pysähtyisi Korsossa, matka-aika sieltä saakka muodostuu muuten turhan pitkäksi.


Ehdottomasti, mutta vaatii käytännössä uudet laiturit sinne.

Miltä kuulostaisi sellainen vuorotteleva ratkaisu että K (Keravalta tuleva) pysähtyisi .....Koivukylä, Tikkurila, Puistola, Malmi, Oulunkylä, Käpylä, Pasila,  ja I (lentokentältä tuleva)  pysähtyisi ....Leinelä, Hiekkaharju, Tikkurila, Tapanila, Malmi, Pukinmäki, Oulunkylä, Pasila?

Silloin matka-aikojen erot olisivat mahdollisimman pienet ja nopeilla uusilla junilla saataisiin muutenkin ehkä minuutti, pari nipistettyä nykyisistä ajoajoista.

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Pitkiä ja hitaita junia varten voidaan varata useampi opastinväli kerrallaan.


Ainakin vielä on kuitenkin sallittua laitteiston vikaantumistilanteessa ajaa junaa ilman JKV-laitetta. Opastinjärjestelmä yksinään pystyy kertomaan ennalta opasteet vain suojavälin päähän, ja JKV-vikaisuus rajoittaa sääntöjen mukaan - junatyypistä riippumatta - nopeuden 80 km/h:iin.
Tästä seuraa, että tavarajuna, jonka jarrutuskyky mahdollistaa tietyn nopeuden, saa sitä käyttää myös ilman JKV:tä, mikä turvamarginaaleineen aiheuttaa nykyisen minimiopastinvälin.
Aikaisemminhan junien suurin sallittu nopeus määriteltiin siten, että täydestä vauhdista juna pysähtyy esiopastimelta pääopastimelle (+ marginaalit). Matkustajajunilla tämä tarkoitti maksimissaan 140 km/h, siitä ylöspäin vaatii ennakkotiedon aikaisemmin.

Täyttä laukkaa kulkevalle Pendolinolle ei riitä edes kaksi opastinväliä, vaan ennakkotieto on saatava kolmen opastinvälin päästä (3,6 km).


Mikäli JKV-vian aiheuttamaa suurinta nopeutta alennetaan (kaikilta, tai vaikkapa tietyn jarrupainoprosentin alittavilta), niin se periaatteessa mahdollistaisi lyhyemmät opastinvälit.

Muuten, ainakin Briteissä opastinjärjestelmä osaa kertoa opasteet kahden suojavälin päähän, joten siellä opastinväli voi olla puolet lyhyempi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuten, ainakin Briteissä opastinjärjestelmä osaa kertoa opasteet kahden suojavälin päähän, joten siellä opastinväli voi olla puolet lyhyempi.


Tässä tulee esille tärkeä asia. Eli opastintolppien etäisyys maastossa on eri asia kuin se, miten niitä tolppia käytetään. Eli ei tolpanväliä rajoita periaatteessa mikään muu kuin raha, jos vain tolpissa näkyviä opastimia ohjaava järjestelmä tietää, miten pitkä matka rataa on kunkin junan edessä pidettävä tyhjänä.

Esimerkkinä mainittu Penodon vaatima 3,6 km. Jos suojastusväli on 1,2 km, hitaalle junalle riittää kertoa, että seuraava tolppa on punaisella, joten on valmistauduttava pysähtymään. Pendolinolle tämä pysähtymisen valmistautumista edellyttävä opaste on annettava jo kolmen välin etäisyydellä ennen seis-opastetta. Mutta jos tämä ei ole mahdollista ohjausjärjestelmän rajoitusten vuoksi, silloin ohjausjärjestelmä rajoittaa nopeuden enintään siihen, josta pysähtyminen onnistuu 1,2 km matkalla.

Jatkuva kulunvalvontahan toimii samalla periaatteella. Siinäkin on tavallaan opastinvälejä, mutta ne ovat erittäin lyhyitä eli sen pituisia, mikä on junan sijainnin tunnistuksen tarkkuus. Järjestelmä laskee junan nopeuden perusteella, montako opastinväliä on varattava kunkin junan pysäyttämiseen.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Kuinkahan suurelta osin Kehärata ratkaisee nykyistä lähijunien jäätymis- ja sulatusongelmaa? Onkohan tunneli riittävän pitkä, että junat sulavat lennossa?

----------


## Max

Aikaisemmin ketjussa kerrottiin, että Kehäradan myötä liikenne Hiekkaharjun ja Helsingin välillä nopeutuu kolmen pysähdyspaikan lisäyksestä huolimatta, kun siirrytään käyttämään pelkästään Sm1-2 nopeammin kiihtyviä Flirt-junia. Flirttejä ei kuitenkaan riittäne Helsinki - Kerava -linjalle, joka jää käyttämään samoja raiteita 17 km matkalla jokaisen kehäjunan välissä? Tuleeko niistä uusi pullonkaula liikenteelle?

----------


## hmikko

> Kuinkahan suurelta osin Kehärata ratkaisee nykyistä lähijunien jäätymis- ja sulatusongelmaa? Onkohan tunneli riittävän pitkä, että junat sulavat lennossa?


Tunnelia on 8 km ja siellä on kaksi maanalaista asemaa, joskus myöhemmin ehkä kolme. Jos veikkaa yläkanttiin tuohon menevän 15 min, niin siinäkään ajassa ei taida vielä tunnelin lämpötilassa tapahtua ainakaan millekään merkittävämmälle jääklöntille paljon mitään. Metrossa on nykyisellään tunnelia 6,5 km, jonka juna ajaa tietty kerralla molempiin suuntiin ja pysäkkejä on enemmän, eli tunnelissa vietetty aika on pidempi. Saako siitä vertailukohtaa? Metrojunat ovat vissiin varikolla aina katon alla.




> Flirttejä ei kuitenkaan riittäne Helsinki - Kerava -linjalle, joka jää käyttämään samoja raiteita 17 km matkalla jokaisen kehäjunan välissä? Tuleeko niistä uusi pullonkaula liikenteelle?


Tuo taitaakin olla komplisoitu kysymys. Pysäkkejä on tuolla 17 km matkalla yhdeksän kappaletta (poislukien Helsinki). Mikähän mahtaa olla käytännössä junien lähtöjen väli? Kehäradan junilla 10 min ja sitten joku määrä junia siihen väliin. Saako Flirt yhdeksästä kiihdytyksestä niin paljon etua, että esim. 5 min väli kuroutuu umpeen? Muut junat eivät toisaalta kaikki pysähdy kaikilla asemilla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuo taitaakin olla komplisoitu kysymys. Pysäkkejä on tuolla 17 km matkalla yhdeksän kappaletta (poislukien Helsinki). Mikähän mahtaa olla käytännössä junien lähtöjen väli? Kehäradan junilla 10 min ja sitten joku määrä junia siihen väliin. Saako Flirt yhdeksästä kiihdytyksestä niin paljon etua, että esim. 5 min väli kuroutuu umpeen? Muut junat eivät toisaalta kaikki pysähdy kaikilla asemilla.


Tällä hetkellä I-junat lähtevät ruuhka-aikaan 2 minuuttia K-junan perään. Heti Puistolassa ero on 3 minuuttia. Tämä koska Tikkurilasta on kiire lähteä alta pois, seuraava saapuva I-juna käyttää samaa raidetta. Siitä eteenpäin nykyään K kuroo kaulaa 3 minuuttia seuraavaan I:hin (ja saman verran edellistä kiinni). Helsinkiin tulevat suhteellisen tasaisesti 4 ja 6 min välein, mikä tuo hyvää marginaalia kaikkein kriittisimpään kohtaan Helsingin ratapihalla. Näin ollen luulisin, että Kehäradan juna lähtee jatkossa Hiekkaharjusta/Tikkurilasta/Puistolasta 3 minuuttia K:n perään, ja jää 3 minuuttia matkalla, mikäli junia ei nykyisestä nopeuteta.

Helsingistä pohjoiseen ruuhka-aikaan nykyään I-junat lähtevät 4 minuuttia K:n perään. Aikaisemmin ei voi lähteä, kun Tikkurilassa edellisen pitää ehtiä alta pois. Tikkurilassa K-junat ovat kuroneet 3 minuuttia kiinni, joten edellinen I koukkaa omalle raiteelleen enää 3 minuutin etumatkalla. Kehäradan tilanteessa ei Tikkurilan yhden raiteen kääntymisen "ongelmia" ole, mutta on kuitenkin ehkä perusteltua pitää Helsingin lähtöajat ennallaan, kuin aikaistaisi I:tä, jolloin vuoroväliksi tulisi 3 ja 7 minuuttia, etenkin jos I-junaa (Kehäradan junaa) aiotaan nopeuttaa.

Nykyään I-juna on siinä mielessä harvinainen, että etelän suuntaan ajoaika on minuutin pidempi.

I-juna (ja Kehäradan juna) Flirttinä voisi ehkä suoriutua minuutin nopeammin Helsinki-Puistola välillä molempiin suuntiin, mutta sillä ei ole vaaraa jyrätä vanhallakaan kalustolla ajettavia K-junia. Pysähdyskäyttäytymisellä on rutkasti suurempi merkitys ajoaikaan, kuin kiihdytyksen ripeydellä.

Toivottavasti valaisi pohtimiasi asioita.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Kuuluisi kehärataketjuun, mutta:




> Olen lukenut lehdistötiedotteen ja bakteeriliejuhan kyllä myöhästytti töitä, kun tunnelissa työskenteleminen oli kielletty jonkun aikaa. Kasvusto todettiin ihmisille vaarattomaksi ja töiden jatkaminen sallittiin. Vaikutuksia betoniiin tutkitaan edelleen.


Nimenomaan näin. Jos vaikutuksia betoniin ei tiedetä, niin eihän sitten voida olla varmoja, ettei tuosta aiheudu viivästystä. Voi olla että ei aiheudu, mutta sitä ei kai kukaan voi vielä varmaksi sanoa.




> Kehärata on kyllä näistä kahdesta mielestäni huomattavasti järkevämpi hanke kuin Länsimetro, enkä veronmaksajana erityisesti ilakoi kummankaan myöhästymisestä.


Tästä olen kyllä eri mieltä. Länsimetro voi olla järjetön hanke, mutta samalla mittarilla kehärata on jo mielisairas projekti. En ymmärrä miksi pitää ehdoin tahdoin kierrellä Vantaan metsissä lentomelualueella ja alittaa kaikki mahdolliset kiitotiet maksimipituisissa tunneleissa, jotta saadaan kaksi rautatietä yhdistettyä keskenään ja siihen väliin pari hassua asemaa. Tämä siis ottaen huomioon, että vaihtoehtoisesti olisi voitu tehdä murto-osalla siitä rahasta poikittaisratikka *ja* lisäksi olisi jäänyt rahaa vielä lentoradan tekemiseen. Myös Vantaankosken radan jatko muutamalla asemalla olisi ollut pikkurahasta kiinni.

Maakunnista katsottuna lentorata on hyödyllinen hanke lentoaseman tavoitettavuuden parantamisessa, mutta kehärata suorastaan haitallinen. Helsingin keskustastakin katsoen lentorata olisi parempi lentoasemayhteys. Ja poikittaisratikka palvelisi huomattavasti laajempaa osaa Vantaan asutuksesta ja työpaikoista kuin ne pari kehäradan asemaa.

Mutta kun ei. Vantaa halusi kehäradan, ja suomalaisena veronmaksajana minua nyppii erityisesti että 2/3 rahasta tulee valtion budjetista. Olisivat maksaneet mokoman ratansa edes itse, kun siitä ei minulle ole yhtään mitään hyötyä. Lentoradalle olisin suonut vaikka 100 % valtionrahoituksen, koska sen hyödyt kohdistuvat niin laajalle alueelle.

Nyt pitäisi sitten miettiä, miten saadaan lentorata aikaiseksi mahdollisimman pikaisesti. Sitä kun oikeasti tarvitaan. Ei kukaan ulkomainen bisnesvieras ole niin hullu, että lähtee vaihtoyhteydellä seikkailemaan jonnekin autiolle Tikkurilan asemalle päästäkseen esim. Tampereelle, Lahteen, Seinäjoelle, Poriin tai Jyväskylään. Riski on, että kun Vantaan korpiin on upotettu jo jotain reilut puoli miljardia niin onko kaikkien tahojen mielestä perusteltua upottaa sinne vielä toinen mokoma lisää, jotta saadaan kunnon yhteys ympäri Etelä- ja Keski-Suomea. Ja sitten vielä jotkut Helsingin metropamput miettivät, että lentoasemalle pitäisi saada vielä metrolinjakin. Anna mun kaikki kestää...  :Eek:

----------


## hmikko

> Tästä olen kyllä eri mieltä. Länsimetro voi olla järjetön hanke, mutta samalla mittarilla kehärata on jo mielisairas projekti. En ymmärrä miksi pitää ehdoin tahdoin kierrellä Vantaan metsissä lentomelualueella ja alittaa kaikki mahdolliset kiitotiet maksimipituisissa tunneleissa, jotta saadaan kaksi rautatietä yhdistettyä keskenään ja siihen väliin pari hassua asemaa. Tämä siis ottaen huomioon, että vaihtoehtoisesti olisi voitu tehdä murto-osalla siitä rahasta poikittaisratikka *ja* lisäksi olisi jäänyt rahaa vielä lentoradan tekemiseen. Myös Vantaankosken radan jatko muutamalla asemalla olisi ollut pikkurahasta kiinni.


Juu, eihän se mikään joukkoliikennesuunnittelun riemuvoitto ole. Itse elättelen kuvitelmaa, että Kehärata osoittautuu ennakoitua merkittävämmäksi poikittaisyhteydeksi, ts. että noiden kahden kaupunkiradan yhdistämisestä sinänsä seuraa oikeasti jotain lisäarvoa. Jää nähtäväksi ja saatan olla väärässä. Lentokentän alittaminen on edes jonkunlainen syy rakentaa tunneli, mutta Länsimetron tekeminen tunneliiin vaikuttaa puhtaalta hulluudelta, varsinkin kun sille oli jopa tilavarauksia pinnalla. En ole nähnyt Kehäradan uusien asemien ympärille tehtyjä kaavoja, mutta ainakin tällä hetkellä asemat kieltämättä näyttäisivät olevan aika korvessa.




> Ei kukaan ulkomainen bisnesvieras ole niin hullu, että lähtee vaihtoyhteydellä seikkailemaan jonnekin autiolle Tikkurilan asemalle päästäkseen esim. Tampereelle, Lahteen, Seinäjoelle, Poriin tai Jyväskylään.


En nyt sanoisi, että 8 min Kehäradalla terminaalin alta Tikkurilaan on mitenkään hankalampi kuin 35 min Finskin bussilla Elielinaukiolle, jos opasteet ovat kunnossa. Tikkurilan asemaa tietty sietäisi ehostaa, mutta kokeneempi bisnesmatkustaja on kyllä nähnyt maailmalla huomattavasti ankeampiakin vaihtoasemia. Eri asia sitten on, jos iso osa istuu oikopäätä taksiin eikä edes katso joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoja.




> Ja sitten vielä jotkut Helsingin metropamput miettivät, että lentoasemalle pitäisi saada vielä metrolinjakin. Anna mun kaikki kestää...


No juu. Kehärata ei eroa matkustajan kannalta metrosta muuten kuin että vaunussa on osa lattiasta eri korkeudella ja väri ei ole oranssi. Tekisi mieli väittää, että tuossa tilanteessa metrokonttorikaan ei pysty ajamaan enempien tunnelien rakentamista lentokentälle, mutta mistäs sitäkään tietää näissä arktisissa erikoisolosuhteissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Itse elättelen kuvitelmaa, että Kehärata osoittautuu ennakoitua merkittävämmäksi poikittaisyhteydeksi, ts. että noiden kahden kaupunkiradan yhdistämisestä sinänsä seuraa oikeasti jotain lisäarvoa. Jää nähtäväksi ja saatan olla väärässä. Lentokentän alittaminen on edes jonkunlainen syy rakentaa tunneli, mutta Länsimetron tekeminen tunneliiin vaikuttaa puhtaalta hulluudelta, varsinkin kun sille oli jopa tilavarauksia pinnalla.


Saahan sitä toivoa. Itse en kylläkään laittaisi kauheasti rahaa likoon sellaisen veikkauksen puolesta.

OK, ymmärrän logiikkasi tunnelirakentamisen suhteen. Eli jos radat joka tapauksessa tehdään, niin kehäradalla on syy tunnelille, länsimetrolla ei niinkään.




> En ole nähnyt Kehäradan uusien asemien ympärille tehtyjä kaavoja, mutta ainakin tällä hetkellä asemat kieltämättä näyttäisivät olevan aika korvessa.


Ja ovat korvessa tai eivät, niin siihen ympärille voi kaavoittaa vain tietylle säteelle, joka vastaa kävelymatkaa. Muuten tarvitaan liityntäliikennettä. Ratikalla olisi enemmän pysäkkejä kuin nämä muutama kehäradan asema, eli sen varrelle voisi kaavoittaa huomattavasti enemmän kävelymatkan päässä olevia asuntoja ja toimistoja. Eikä tarvittaisi erillistä liityntäliikennettä, jota joko juuri kukaan ei oikeasti käyttäisi (vaan kulkisi autolla) tai joka tulisi hirveän kalliiksi (=rankasti tappiolliseksi) järjestää.




> En nyt sanoisi, että 8 min Kehäradalla terminaalin alta Tikkurilaan on mitenkään hankalampi kuin 35 min Finskin bussilla Elielinaukiolle, jos opasteet ovat kunnossa. Tikkurilan asemaa tietty sietäisi ehostaa, mutta kokeneempi bisnesmatkustaja on kyllä nähnyt maailmalla huomattavasti ankeampiakin vaihtoasemia. Eri asia sitten on, jos iso osa istuu oikopäätä taksiin eikä edes katso joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoja.


Tämä on väärä vertailukohta, jos on menossa Tampereelle. Jos tarkastellaan hypoteettista keskivertoa ulkomaista bisnesvierasta, niin tällainen lentää Tampere-Pirkkalaan ja ajaa sieltä taksilla kaupunkiin. Liittymälentoja on Vantaalta kuitenkin huonosti, ja nekin on pääosin synkronoitu aamun ja illan Euroopan-lentoihin, ei kaukolentoihin. Ei ole ideaali yhteys, ja jossain vaiheessa nuo kuitenkin loppuvat, koska eihän sellaisessa puolen tunnin hypyssä ATR:llä ole kauheasti järkeä talouden, ympäristön eikä matkustusmukavuuden kannalta.

No, tämä bisnesvieras ei varmana mielellään lähtisi seikkailemaan Helsingin päärautatieasemalle Finnairin bussilla. Siinähän tulee jo kättelyssä ainakin tunti ylimääräistä matka-aikaa parhaaseen ajateltavissa olevaan maaliikenneyhteyteen verrattuna kun odotukset huomioidaan. Ja lentoon verrattuna vielä enemmän. Kehäradalla ylimääräistä aikaa kuluisi 8 + 5 min (jos vuoroväli on 10 min niin keskiverto odotusaika on 5 min) = 13 min. Sen lisäksi tulee vaihtamisen vaiva eli raskaat matkalaukut ulos yhdestä junasta ja sisään toiseen junaan, kenties tunnelin kautta vaihtaen.

Lentoradan tapauksessa matkustajamme menisi vain lentoaseman kellarissa olevalle asemalaiturille ja hyppäisi junaan, jonka määränpää on Tampere. Suoraviivaista, yksinkertaista ja helppoa. Matka-aika Tampereelle olisi suunnilleen sama kuin Tikkurilasta eli noin tunti (ainakin huomioiden lievä nopeuden nousu tulevaisuudessa, tosin nykyäänkään ei mene paljon yli tunnin). Tikkurilan kautta kiertäen matka aika olisi käytännössä noin varttitunnin pidempi, joka tarkoittaa 25 % lisäystä matka-aikaan.

On helppo sanoa, ettei tuolla ole mitään merkitystä, mutta kyllä sillä on. Erityisesti merkitystä on, jos matka tehdään saman päivän aikana molempiin suuntiin. Tampereelta maailmalle lähtiessäkin tuo ylimääräinen varttitunti ja vaihtamisen vaiva kääntävät vaa'an välittömästi liittymälennon puoleen, joka on aavistuksen verran nopeampi kuin suora juna lentorataa pitkin, mutta vähemmän mukava ja huomattavasti pienemmällä vuorotarjonnalla. Lentoradan tarjoama parempi mukavuus ja suurempi vuorotiheys riittävät kompensoimaan lievästi pidemmän matka-ajan. Mutta kehärata vaihdolla Tikkurilassa kestää lentoon verrattuna niin paljon pidemmän aikaa ja tuottaa niin paljon lisävaivaa vaihtamisessa (laukkujen raahaus!), että sitä ei tulle moni käyttämään vapaaehtoisesti.

Eipä pidä jättää huomiotta sitäkään aspektia, että jos lentoasemalta pääsee suoralla junalla johonkin kaupunkiin, niin mielikuva on, että tuo on pelkkä lentoaseman liityntäyhteys ja että ko. kaupunki sijaitsee keskeisesti ja on tavalla tai toisella merkittävä kohde. Jos ensin joutuu kulkemaan yhdellä junalla ja sitten vaihtamaan toiseen, niin mielikuva on, että mihin ihme takahikiälle tässä ollaan matkalla. Ymmärrän että Helsingissä ei piitata tuon taivaallista, mikä mielikuva tulee Tampereelle matkalla olevalle ulkomaalaiselle, mutta Tampereen kannalta tämä voi olla yksi kynnyskysymys, että kyseinen bisnesvieras tulee käymään toistekin, ja mahdollisesti harkitsee Suomen-toimipisteensä avaamista kaupunkiin.

Täytyy muistaa, että tunnin mittainen suora junayhteys lentoasemalta toisi Tampereen rautatieaseman tienoon jopa paremman yhteyden päähän Vantaan lentoasemasta kuin eräät etäämmät osat Espoota. Ja tietenkin käytän Tamperetta vain esimerkkinä. Samoista eduista pääsisivät hyötymään Lahti, Hämeenlinna, Riihimäki, Kouvola, Toijala, Parkano, Orivesi, Jyväskylä, Pori, Seinäjoki jne. jne.

Tästä näkökulmasta katsottuna se, että rakennetaan poikittainen rata, jota pitkin kuskataan matkustajat vaihtamaan Tikkurilassa, sen sijaan, että rakennettaisiin suora rata pääradalta lentoasemalle, tuntuu lähinnä kiusanteolta ja tarkoituksellista sabotoinnilta, jolla yritetään tieten tahtoen heikentää koko Helsingin seudun ulkopuolisen Suomen yhteyksiä Vantaan lentoasemalle suhteessa siihen mitä ne voisivat olla -- samalla rahalla. Ja yhteydet lentoasemalle = kansainvälisen liiketoiminnan kehitysmahdollisuudet = paikkakunnan tulevaisuus.

P.S. Tämä kansainvälisten lentoyhteyksien merkitys ja siihen liittyvä kynnysvaikutus eivät ole pelkkää turhaa spekulointia. Olen itse töissä kansainvälisesti toimivassa yrityksessä ja toisinaan ollut järjestämässä Tampereella sisäisiä palavereja, joihin on tullut ihmisiä eri puolilta maailmaa. Oikeiden lentoyhteyksien opastaminen, joko Tukholman, Kööpenhaminan tai Helsinki-Vantaan kautta, ei ole ollut helppoa, ja reaktio ei aina ole ollut positiivinen, kun matkaketjun todellinen vaikeus on valjennut. Voi vain kuvitella miten asiakkaat tai muut sidosryhmät reagoivat. Tilanne lentoradan kanssa olisi totaalisesti eri, koska silloin olisi helppoa vain lentää Vantaalle ja tulla sieltä yhdellä junalla Tampereelle. Helppous olisi samaa luokkaa kuin että kulkisi Heathrowsta Heathrow Expressillä Lontoon keskustaan (tai matka-ajan kannalta tuo olisi lähempänä Gatwick Expressiä tai Stansted Expressiä) tai Charles de Gaullen kentältä Lilleen Pohjois-Ranskaan (jonne on samoin tunnin matka TGV:llä).

----------


## hmikko

> Tämä on väärä vertailukohta, jos on menossa Tampereelle.


Juu, totta kai, jos Lentorataa ajatellaan. Kehärata on suhteettoman kallis kaupunkirata joka sattuu menemään lentokentän kautta. Pistin vaan vastauksen viittaukseesi Tikkurilasta, että sinne Kehärata kyllä eittämättä parantaa yhteyttä nykytilanteeseen verrattuna.

Heathrow ei ehkä ole paras mahdollinen vertailukohta, koska sielläkin raidenyhteydet suuntautuvat täysin Lontoon keskustaan. Käsittääkseni esim. Readingin/Bristolin suuntaan ei mene lentokentän kautta kaukoliikenteen junia, mikä ehkä etäisesti vastaisi Tamperetta. Gatwick on parempi esimerkki, se kun sijaitsee fiksusti Brightonin radan varrella ja junayhteyksiä on moneen suuntaan. Itsekin olen sieltä lähtenyt suomalaistermillä sanottuna taajamajunalla suht pienille paikkakunnille Lontoon lisäksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Heathrow ei ehkä ole paras mahdollinen vertailukohta, koska sielläkin raidenyhteydet suuntautuvat täysin Lontoon keskustaan. Käsittääkseni esim. Readingin/Bristolin suuntaan ei mene lentokentän kautta kaukoliikenteen junia, mikä ehkä etäisesti vastaisi Tamperetta. Gatwick on parempi esimerkki, se kun sijaitsee fiksusti Brightonin radan varrella ja junayhteyksiä on moneen suuntaan. Itsekin olen sieltä lähtenyt suomalaistermillä sanottuna taajamajunalla suht pienille paikkakunnille Lontoon lisäksi.


Periaatteessa näin, jos kohta tarkoitukseni oli verrata vain helppoutta, ei konseptia sinänsä suoraan. Tosin CDG-Lille -tapauksessa konsepti on juuri tämä, tosin sillä erotuksella että lentoaseman kautta kulkevat junat eivät tule Pariisin keskustasta vaan suoraan eri provinssikaupungeista.

Käsittääkseni muuten Englannissa puhutaan, että olisi syytä saada suoria junayhteyksiä Heathrowsta muuallekin kuin Lontooseen.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Minusta bisnesvieras-näkökulma on hiukan tyyppiä "mitäköhän ne ulkomaalaiset meistä ajattelee", hiukan huonoon kansalliseen itsetuntoon viittaava.

Toinen asia, jota en ymmärrä, on kehäradan ja lentoradan paneminen vastakkain. Sen saa toki tehdä, mutta eikö rehellisyyden nimissä tämä ole hiukan ponnetonta kritiikkiä?
Kehärataa on suunniteltu aivan eri tasolla kuin lentorataa, jonka koko linjaus lentoasemalla on ratkaisematta, koska suurterminaalin sijainti on ratkaisematta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta bisnesvieras-näkökulma on hiukan tyyppiä "mitäköhän ne ulkomaalaiset meistä ajattelee", hiukan huonoon kansalliseen itsetuntoon viittaava.


Tämä nimenomaan *ei* liity huonoon kansalliseen itsetuntoon vaan yksinkertaisesti siihen, että jos Tampereelle (tai muualle Suomeen) on hankala tulla, tänne ei tulla.

Helsinkiläisen on turha arvioida tätä, koska Helsinkiin ei ole vaikea tulla kehäradalla, koska yhteys Helsingin keskustaan rakennetaan vaihdottomaksi (vaikkakin matka silti kestää kauemmin kuin suoralla lentoradalla).

Sitäpaitsi suomalaisen on ylipäänsä vaikea asettautua ulkomaisen, suomea taitamattoman ihmisen asemaan. Suomessa kommunikoidaan huonosti eikä suoraan sanottuna piitata pätkääkään, miten tälle tulevat ulkomaalaiset kokevat maan. Jos joku ehdottaa parannusta, se torjutaan sillä perusteella, ettei meidän tarvitse miellyttää ulkomaalaisia. Eikö tässä maassa kukaan ole opiskellut markkinointia? Ei ole pakko miellyttää ei, mutta jos ei yritäkään, niin bisnekset jäävät tekemättä.




> Toinen asia, jota en ymmärrä, on kehäradan ja lentoradan paneminen vastakkain. [...] Kehärataa on suunniteltu aivan eri tasolla kuin lentorataa, jonka koko linjaus lentoasemalla on ratkaisematta, koska suurterminaalin sijainti on ratkaisematta.


Ne voi asettaa vastakkain sillä perusteella, että tarvitaanko lentoasemalle kahta raideyhteyttä, ja toisaalta vaikka tarvittaisiin, niin onko tämä ketään palvelematon kehärata se hyödyllisempi näistä hankkeita. Se että sitä on suunniteltu pitkälle johtuu yksinomaan poliittisista lehmänkaupoista. Mitään tekemistä hyödyn kanssa sillä ei ole.

----------


## hmikko

> Minusta bisnesvieras-näkökulma on hiukan tyyppiä "mitäköhän ne ulkomaalaiset meistä ajattelee", hiukan huonoon kansalliseen itsetuntoon viittaava.


No ei. Raha ihan oikeasti pyörittää maailmaa eikä Finnair ole ajamassa bisnesmatkustajien asiaa ja Lentorataa minkään kansallisen kilvenkiillotusprojektin takia vaan ihan voitontavoittelumielessä. 

Siellä täällä on kai viljelty ajatusta, että itseään kunnioittavan pääkaupungin lentokentälle kuuluu olla raideyhteys, mutta eipä sen puuttuminen nyt niin ennen kuulumatonta ole. Helsingin kokoluokassa esim. Dublinissa ja Edinburghissa ei ole ollut raiteita lentokentälle, tosin Edinburghissa pikaratikka on valmistumassa. Bisnesmatkustajat pääsääntöisesti joka tapauksessa menevät kaupunkialueen sisäiset matkat taksilla, eikä heille muutenkaan Kehärata tarjoa juuri Finnairin bussia parempaa palvelua, poislukien tasaisempi kyyti kiskoilla. 






> Toinen asia, jota en ymmärrä, on kehäradan ja lentoradan paneminen vastakkain. Sen saa toki tehdä, mutta eikö rehellisyyden nimissä tämä ole hiukan ponnetonta kritiikkiä?


Ei. Kysymys on tietysti rahankäytöstä. Kehäradan hinnalla olisi todennäköisesti saanut Lentoradasta version, jossa tunneleiden pituus on kohtuullinen. Vantaata Kehärataa paremmin palvelevan pikaratikan hinta olisi ollut murto-osa tästä, ja siinä olisi ollut integraatiomahdollisuuksia esim. Jokeri 2 -ratikkaan. Ts. matkustajien kannalta sekä kaukoliikenteen että paikallisliikenteen palvelua olisi voitu saada huomattavasti kohtuullisempaan hintaan.

Itsekin olen täällä kysellyt sitä, että minne kummaan Lentoradan asema nyt linjataan jos semmoista ryhdytään tekemään. Tunnelin on kai pakko alittaa Kehärata jossain kohtaa, eli ymmärtääkseni todella syvälle päädytään.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Menee jo varmasti offtopiciksi, mutta missään en ole nähnyt sellaista hyysäysmentaliteettia kuin Suomessa, jopa Helsingin päärautatieaseman nimeen halutiin C, vaikka maan valtakielellä ei ala yhtään kotoperäistä c-alkuista sanaa.
No se siitä sitten. // OT Loppu

Lentoradan tarkkaa historiaa en tunne, mutta se on "kummitellut" erilaisissa papereissa, mietinnöissä ja puheissa aika ajoin. Aiempaa keskustelua selatessani myös tulin siihen lopputulokseen, että lentorata vs. kehärata-keskustelu on tällä foorumilla aihe, jossa ollaan aika jyrkästi kahdessa leirissä, osin samoin perustein, mutta eri johtopäätöksin.

Lentorata on kuitenkin tosiasiassa aihiotason hanke, josta on hyvin suurpiirteisiä laskelmia ja odotuksia. Sen taakse ei syystä tai toisesta ole saatu äänekästä poliittista rintamaa. Syitä voi vain arvailla, sillä vallan kammarien ovet eivät taviksille avaudu, tai ainakaan minulle. Monissa paikoin arvostetaan "omaa" lentoasemaa ja Helsinki-Vantaa koetaan uhkaksi. Kuten aiemmin keskustelussa on mainittu, Turun seudulla suhdutaan hyvin kielteisesti ELSA:n viemiseen kentän kautta, tämän vaihtoehdon ns. Rauno Saaren työryhmä aikanaan hylkäsi.

Pelot _voivat_ liittyä siihen, että alueen liike-elämä kärsisi liikaa, jos lentoliikenne loppuisi. Taas esim. ex-Savon liitto on jo ns. Nopeat itäradat-ryhmän papereissa erittäin voimallisesti kannattanu lentorataa. Yhtä mieltä voitanee olla siitä, että hanke on ollut käytäväkeskusteluissa noin 20 vuotta.

Kehärata on sekin edennyt alkuperäiseen aikatauluunsa nähden aika hitaasti, joskus uumoiltiin, että rakentaminen olisi alkanut 2003. Minulla on tuo HS:n artikkeli vieläkin jemmassa. Poliittiset lehmänkaupat ovat aina leimanneet liikennepolitiikkaa ja paljon on rakennettu eri puolille maata sellaista, jota ei olisi välttämättä tarvittu. Apuun on tuotu liikennepoliittinen selonteko, josta toivotaan selkeyttä ja pitkäjänteisyyttä liikennepolitiikkaan.

Kehäradan puolesta puhuvat ennen kaikkea pk-seudun erityiskysymykset, kasvavat liikennemäärät ja ihan selkeä tarve raideyhteydelle eurooppalaisittainkin keskikokoiselle lentoasemalle . On vaikea uskoa, että radasta ei olisi mitään hyötyä, kuten esität. En ymmärrä, miksi Vantaa ja valtio investoisivat siihen niin paljon rahaa, jos siitä kerran ei mitään selkeää hyötyä olisi. 
Hyödyt tulevat eri muodoissa ja eri aikaväleillä, kuten asuntorakentamismahdollisuuksina ja investointeina alueelle. 

Tampereen osalta pitää nähdä myös, että raideliikenne ei Pirkanmaan edustajien puheissa ole koskaan ollut kovassa huudossa. Prioriteettilistalla ovat Pirkanmaalla, kuten monessa muussakin paikassa moottoritiet. Se näkyy autoistumisen voimistumisena ja yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautumisena Tampereellakin, puhumattakaan Turusta. Uskon, että lentoradan hetki vielä tulee, mutta paljon virtaa vettä Tammerkoskessa ennen sitä.

hmikolle: Osuit naulan kantaan, koska lentoradan linjausta ei ole lyöty lukkoon. Tehdäänkö asema lentoaseman juna-aseman alle (-70-100m) vai Viinikkalan aseman( asemavarauksen alle? Asiaan liittyy oleellisesti Finavian laajennussuunnitelma, joka huhujen mukaan pitää sisällään osittain yksityisrahoituksella rakennettavan jättiterminaalin kiitoteiden väliin. Tässä tapauksessa lentorata pitäisi laitta Viinikkalan kautta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sen taakse ei syystä tai toisesta ole saatu äänekästä poliittista rintamaa. [...] Monissa paikoin arvostetaan "omaa" lentoasemaa ja Helsinki-Vantaa koetaan uhkaksi. Kuten aiemmin keskustelussa on mainittu, Turun seudulla suhdutaan hyvin kielteisesti ELSA:n viemiseen kentän kautta, tämän vaihtoehdon ns. Rauno Saaren työryhmä aikanaan hylkäsi. [...] Pelot _voivat_ liittyä siihen, että alueen liike-elämä kärsisi liikaa, jos lentoliikenne loppuisi.


Hohhoijaa, taas tämä sama argumentti. Tämähän nyt on täyttä puutaheinää. Tampere-Pirkkalasta lennetään pääosin muualle kuin Helsinki-Vantaalle. Lentorata ei uhkaa tuota tarjontaa millään lailla. ELSA-radan suhteen kyse lienee ollut siitä, että kiertäminen lentoaseman kautta syö jonkin verran nopeushyötyä, jota uudella radalla tavoitellaan. Pääradan suunnasta tätä ongelmaa ei ole.




> On vaikea uskoa, että radasta ei olisi mitään hyötyä, kuten esität. En ymmärrä, miksi Vantaa ja valtio investoisivat siihen niin paljon rahaa, jos siitä kerran ei mitään selkeää hyötyä olisi. 
> Hyödyt tulevat eri muodoissa ja eri aikaväleillä, kuten asuntorakentamismahdollisuuksina ja investointeina alueelle.


Arvostan rehellistä kommenttiasi. On nimittäin käsittämätöntä, miksi tällaiseen syydetään rahaa. Tosin logiikka on päälaellaan, jos kuvitellaan että rahan syytäminen todistaisi että hyötyä on. Eihän se sitä todista.

Toisaalta on totta että kyllä kehäradasta jonkin verran hyötyä on. Kysymys vaan on kuinka paljon ja kenelle. Ja olisiko jostain toisesta hankkeesta enemmän hyötyä samalla rahalla? Esim. lentoradasta.




> Tampereen osalta pitää nähdä myös, että raideliikenne ei Pirkanmaan edustajien puheissa ole koskaan ollut kovassa huudossa. Prioriteettilistalla ovat Pirkanmaalla, kuten monessa muussakin paikassa moottoritiet. Se näkyy autoistumisen voimistumisena ja yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautumisena Tampereellakin, puhumattakaan Turusta. Uskon, että lentoradan hetki vielä tulee, mutta paljon virtaa vettä Tammerkoskessa ennen sitä.


Pirkanmaan edustajat ovat olleet jonkin verran pihalla raideasioista, kun niistä ei ole heille kukaan mitään puhunut. Toisaalta menepä ensi maanantaina Tampereen Scandiciin kuuntelemaan kauppakamarin lobbaustilaisuutta Pirkkalan oikoradan puolesta. Kyllä siellä rata-asioista haaveillaan. Nämä haluavat "kehäradan" Tampereellekin, paitsi todennäköisesti vielä kalliimman ja vähemmän hyödyllisen kuin Vantaalla.

Kyllä Tampereellakin pitää ymmärtää, että Vantaan lentorata (ei kehärata) olisi hyödyllisempi Tampereen elinkeinoelämälle kuin Pirkkalan oikorata. Sanon tämän tamperelaisena, suuressa kansainvälisessä firmassa työskentelevänä ja täysin omiin kokemuksiin perustuen. Kauppakamari ei tajua isojen firmojen etua, siellä on mukana liikaa pienyrittäjiä, rakennusliikkeitä, autokauppoja jne. Eikä Tampereen kaupunki tajua, että Tampereen etua voi toisinaan parhaiten ajaa hanke, joka sijaitsee kaukana Tampereen ulkopuolella.

Suoraan sanottuna olen muuten kurkkua myöten täynnä näitä viisastelijoita, jotka sanovat ettei Tampereelle / Turkuun / muualle saada mitään ratoja kun ei keksitä pyytää. Mutta kyllä se niin on, että Helsingin seudun ratahankkeita lobataan äärimmäisen aggressiivisesti ja kaiken lisäksi yritetään perustella että niistä hyötyy koko Suomi. Mutta ei hyödy. Se ainoa hanke josta hyötyisi on lentorata, ja nimenomaan sitä ei sitten olekaan ajettu eteenpäin Helsingin seudulla, vaikka Helsinki hyötyisi siitä enemmän kuin kehäradasta. Kuvio on, että Vantaan haluama kehärata on osa pakettia, jossa Helsinki saa haluamansa metron Espooseen. Muun Suomen rooli on maksajan rooli, kehäradan tapauksessa peräti törkeät 2/3. Länsimetrokin voi olla järjetön, mutta ainakin valtion osuus on lähempänä kolmasosaa kuin kahta kolmasosaa.

Ja tästä päästäänkin siihen, miksi Vantaa haluaa kehäradan: se on onnistunut sälyttämään sen investoinnista niin suuren siivun valtion kontolle, että "ilmainen" raha houkuttaa. Vaikka järjetöntä tämäkin on: jos nimittäin Vantaa rakentaisi poikittaisratikan, niin se voisi pyytää siihen 1/3 valtion rahaa samalla perusteella kuin sitä myönnetään tai pitäisi myöntää Helsingin metrohankkeisiin, Tampereen ja Turun ratikkahankkeisiin jne. Vantaan maksettavaksi jäisi varsin pieni summa, kun koko hanke ei ole megaluokkaa. Ja lentoradan voisi maksaa valtio 100 %:sesti eli Vantaa saisi sentään nopean yhteyden lentoasemalta Helsingin keskustaan laittamatta siihen yhtään omaa rahaa.

----------


## j-lu

->Vaikea uskoa, että Lentorataa Kehäradan jälkeen rakennetaan, eikä se välttämättä ole ensisijaisista syistä tärkeääkään. Helsingin lentokenttäyhteydeksi kehärata on tyydyttävä, sikäli kun sillä liikennöidään pysähtymättä jokaisella seisakkeella ja Helsinginniemen alla kiertää joskus Pisara. Ei esimerkiksi Pariisin RER-yhteys ole paljoa kummempi kuin tämä Helsinkiin tuleva, mutta silti mielestäni varsin toimiva. Toinen asia on, jos päärata linjataan muista syistä uusiksi, että saadaan esimerkiksi lisää tilaa lähiliikenteelle, tai jos maakunnista tulee painetta suoralle lentokenttäyhteydelle. Lentoliikenteen tulevaisuus ei minun silmiin näytä siltä, että maakuntakentillä olisi reittiliikennettä 10-20 vuoden päästä, siis ainakaan muuta kuin voimakkaasti subventoitua. Siitä perspektiivista Lentorata on yhä mahdollinen tulevaisuudessa.

Kehäradan keskeinen ongelma on mielestäni siitä, että se on klassista helsinkiläistä peltometroa, joskin tällä kertaa Vantaalla. Rata rakennetaan ensisijaisesti poikittaisyhteydeksi, mutta väkimäärät radan varrella, nykyiset tahi suunnitellut, eivät millään perustele raskasraidetta. Hyvin oltaisiin pärjätty ratikalla, se olisi ollut halvempi ja myös paremmin palveleva Vantaan kaupunkirakenteella. 

Sinänsä tämä on kyllä kovin suomalaista joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa: kompromissina rakennetaan yhteys, joka ei sovi mihinkään hyvin sen sijaan, että rakennettaisiin marginaalisesti kalliimmalla kaksi yhteyttä, jotka palvelisivat kummatkin erinomaisesti omalla sarallaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Menee jo varmasti offtopiciksi, mutta missään en ole nähnyt sellaista hyysäysmentaliteettia kuin Suomessa, jopa Helsingin päärautatieaseman nimeen halutiin C, vaikka maan valtakielellä ei ala yhtään kotoperäistä c-alkuista sanaa.


Mielestäni tämä on juuri tyypillistä, että jossain toissijaisessa asiassa saadaan hyysäyskohtaus, mutta ulkomaalaisen tulijan kokemusta kokonaisuutena ei katsota. Lentokentän itsensä osalta ei pidä kauheasti valittaa, senhän ovat nimenomaan bisnesmatkustajat äänestäneet maailman huippujen joukkoon useamman kerran. VR:n tiedotus sitten tunnetusti on mitä on, varsinkin vierailla kielillä.




> Kehäradan puolesta puhuvat ennen kaikkea pk-seudun erityiskysymykset, kasvavat liikennemäärät ja ihan selkeä tarve raideyhteydelle eurooppalaisittainkin keskikokoiselle lentoasemalle . On vaikea uskoa, että radasta ei olisi mitään hyötyä, kuten esität. En ymmärrä, miksi Vantaa ja valtio investoisivat siihen niin paljon rahaa, jos siitä kerran ei mitään selkeää hyötyä olisi. 
> Hyödyt tulevat eri muodoissa ja eri aikaväleillä, kuten asuntorakentamismahdollisuuksina ja investointeina alueelle.


Kuten on moneen kertaan todettu, Kehärata palvelee pääasiassa muita kuin lentomatkustajia. Vantaa tietysti sai kaupunkiradastaan jättiosuuden maksatettua valtiolla, mutta en ole mitenkään vakuuttunut, että se oli silti maankäytön kehittymisen tai kaupungin talouden kannalta lopulta parempi ratkaisu kuin pinnalla kulkeva pikaratikka. Linjauksessa on hyvin esillä kankean ratageometrian sovittamisen ongelmat. Esim. Jumbon ympäristöön kertyvä keskus jää sivuun Aviapoliksen asemasta, samoin vanhemmat lähiöt uusien asemien ympäristössä.




> Tehdäänkö asema lentoaseman juna-aseman alle (-70-100m) vai Viinikkalan aseman( asemavarauksen alle? Asiaan liittyy oleellisesti Finavian laajennussuunnitelma, joka huhujen mukaan pitää sisällään osittain yksityisrahoituksella rakennettavan jättiterminaalin kiitoteiden väliin. Tässä tapauksessa lentorata pitäisi laitta Viinikkalan kautta.


Itse epäilen, että hiilivetypolttoaineiden hinta ja saatavuus tekee vielä lähitulevaisuudessa ison mutkan lentoliikenteen kasvuun. Nykyisiä terminaaleja ollaan paraikaa remppaamassa ja kapasiteettia nostamassa. Jos keskeisimmän terminaalin sijainti ei muutu, niin Kehärata on kyllä jo vienyt parhaan aseman paikan (se onkin sijoitettu lähes tyylipuhtaasti). Viinikkala on jo sellaisella etäisyydellä, että sitten tarvittaisiin lentokentän sisäistä joukkoliikennettä nykyisiin terminaaleihin pääsemiseksi. Ja oletan, että maanalaista tasoristeystä ei haluta, jolloin Lentoradan pitäisi joka tapauksessa mennä Kehäradan ali, eli minkä tahansa terminaalin lähistöllä ollaan perin syvällä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Helsingin lentokenttäyhteydeksi kehärata on tyydyttävä, sikäli kun sillä liikennöidään pysähtymättä jokaisella seisakkeella --


No, näinhän ei tule käymään, vaan Kehäradalle tulee kulkemaan M- ja I-junat yhdistävä joka asemalla pysähtyvä juna. Express-vuorojakin on tutkittu, mutta käytännössä luovuttu täysin, eikä lentoaseman terminaalissa ole sellaista liikennettä enää edes mahdollista kääntää.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:17 ----------




> Ja oletan, että maanalaista tasoristeystä ei haluta, jolloin Lentoradan pitäisi joka tapauksessa mennä Kehäradan ali, eli minkä tahansa terminaalin lähistöllä ollaan perin syvällä.


Periaatteessa lentorata voisi alittaa Kehäradan Aviapoliksen aseman eteläpuolelta, jolloin se ehtii nousta hyvin parikymmentä metriä eli Kehäradan tasolle. Rata kulkisi siis terminaalin kohdalla Kehäradan kanssa samansuuntaisesti sen länsipuolella.

----------


## Murzu

> No, näinhän ei tule käymään, vaan Kehäradalle tulee kulkemaan M- ja I-junat yhdistävä joka asemalla pysähtyvä juna. Express-vuorojakin on tutkittu, mutta käytännössä luovuttu täysin, eikä lentoaseman terminaalissa ole sellaista liikennettä enää edes mahdollista kääntää


Miksi ei? Minä olen ainakin saanut sen käsityksen, että lentoaseman terminaalin uumeniin tulee nimenomaan näitä ylimääräisiä kääntöraiteita, ja juurikin ylimääräisten junien takia, sekä kalustolisäyksiin. Aluksi varmaan toki ajetaan varmuuden vuoksi pelkkää I/M-junaa, joka pysähtyy kaikilla asemilla. Mutta uskon vahvasti, että tällä vuosikymmenellä rataa ajaa jonkinsortin xpress-juna, koska kapasiteetti antaa siihen mahdollisuuden. Väli on melko lyhyt Hiekkaharjuun, josta pääsee sitten päärataa suoraan Pasilaan ja Helsinkiin, joten ihmettelen jos ei edes kokeilla. 

Kokeilu ja käytäntö tietenkin tekee rinnakkaisen "lentoradan" turhaksi. Sen takia, että suora rata on käytännössä vain 4-5 min nopeampi, kuin "kiertää" Tikkurilan kautta. Muutaman hassun minuutin takia tuskin tehdään uutta rinnakkaista rataa, varsinkaan kun radan rakentaminen sattuu olemaan melko kallista. Uskon että xpress-junalla pystyttäisiin non-stop noin 18-20 min matka-aikaan Lentoasema-HelsinkiCenter, se on riittävän nopea kiireisellekin matkustajalle. 

Odotellaan nyt ensin, että se rata valmistuu, sehän on jo positiivista että projekti on käynnissä ja kaivurit kaivaa. Uskon, että rata tulee olemaan hyödyllisempi, mitä yleensä edes osataan ajatella. Uskon että systeemistä tulee niin toimiva, että ajatukset uudesta erillisestä lentokenttämetrosta tuntuu lähinnä vitsiltä. Aika näyttää...

----------


## kouvo

> Toinen asia, jota en ymmärrä, on kehäradan ja lentoradan paneminen vastakkain. Sen saa toki tehdä, mutta eikö rehellisyyden nimissä tämä ole hiukan ponnetonta kritiikkiä?
> Kehärataa on suunniteltu aivan eri tasolla kuin lentorataa, jonka koko linjaus lentoasemalla on ratkaisematta, koska suurterminaalin sijainti on ratkaisematta.


Kehärataa ei olisi rakenteilla jos *Suomen* ykköslentokenttä ei sijaitsisi sen varrella. Kaikki muut selitykset ovat ainoastaan sananhelinää. Ilman Seutulaa valtio ei olisi lyönyt pesoakaan hankkeeseen ja Vantaalta nyt ei pelimerkkejä olisi löytynyt edes vähää alusta, saatika sitten helsingiltä joka tyylikkäästi vapaamatkustaa tässä hankkeessa.

Näin ollen Kehärata ja Lentorata o(li)vat puhtaasti keskenään kilpailevia vaihtoehtoja, eivätkä mitään toisiaan täydentäviä ratkaisuja. Henk.koht. en ymmärrä miten Kehärata tämän onnistui edukseen kääntämään, mutta kai se johtuu siitä että tavalliselle sukankuluttajalle on tarjolla ainoastaan näitä loogisia päättelyketjuja ilman tietoa lehmänkauppafunktion vaikutuksesta reaalimaailmaan.

Pistetään nyt vielä suurterminaalille  :Laughing:

----------


## Knightrider

> No, näinhän ei tule käymään, vaan Kehäradalle tulee kulkemaan M- ja I-junat yhdistävä joka asemalla pysähtyvä juna. Express-vuorojakin on tutkittu, mutta käytännössä luovuttu täysin, eikä lentoaseman terminaalissa ole sellaista liikennettä enää edes mahdollista kääntää.


Miksei Express-vuoroa vain Tikkurilaan? Lisäradat terminaalista Tikkurilaan, juna saapuisi sille raiteelle mille tulee seuraavaksi väliasemilla pysähtymätön lähijunavuoro Helsinki C:hen tai Pisaraan. Näin ei tarvitsisi uutta Lentorataa tai uusia raiteita Tikkurilasta etelään. Eniten inhoan juuri metrotyyppistä ratkaisua, missä junat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla eikä vaihtoehtoja ole. Nykytilanteessa Vantaankosken radan Vantaan osuuden lisäksi HSL-alueella tilanne on suhteellisen hyvä lähijunien osalta.

----------


## kouvo

> Mutta uskon vahvasti, että tällä vuosikymmenellä rataa ajaa jonkinsortin xpress-juna, koska kapasiteetti antaa siihen mahdollisuuden. Väli on melko lyhyt Hiekkaharjuun, josta pääsee sitten päärataa suoraan Pasilaan ja Helsinkiin, joten ihmettelen jos ei edes kokeilla.


Mitäs järkeä tässä nyt olisi? Jos nyt sivuutetaan kokonaan se realiteetti että nopeille kiskoille ei mitään xpress-junia mahdu, niin ongelmaksi jää edelleen se että matkustajavolyymit eivät tämän tyyppiseen liikenteeseen riitä. Miksi kukaan valitsisi marginaalisesti nopeamman (ja kalliimman?) junan joka lähtee puolen tunnin päästä jos hieman hitaampi normisähkäri lähtee minuutin päästä? Toki ulkomaalaisia voisi yrittää hämätä mahdollisimman sekavalla informaatiolla.

 Itsekin toki ihmettelen jos tätä ei kokeilla, sen verran vahvat perinteet asioiden sössimisestä tällä toimialalla kuitenkin on.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kokeilu ja käytäntö tietenkin tekee rinnakkaisen "lentoradan" turhaksi. Sen takia, että suora rata on käytännössä vain 4-5 min nopeampi, kuin "kiertää" Tikkurilan kautta. Muutaman hassun minuutin takia tuskin tehdään uutta rinnakkaista rataa, varsinkaan kun radan rakentaminen sattuu olemaan melko kallista. Uskon että xpress-junalla pystyttäisiin non-stop noin 18-20 min matka-aikaan Lentoasema-HelsinkiCenter, se on riittävän nopea kiireisellekin matkustajalle.


Ajattelet tätä nyt vain Helsingin näkökulmasta. Sieltä päin on periaatteessa ihan se ja sama kumpi on tuo lentoasemayhteys. Kumpikin on vaihdoton, matka-ajassa sen sijaan on pieni ero. Pohjoisesta sen sijaan tullessa on ihan eri asia joutua vaihtamaan Tikkurilassa kuin päästä suoraan lentoasemalle. Koko matka-aika Tikkurila-lentoasema + keskimääräinen odotusaika tulee tällöin lisäajaksi. Eikä se lisäaikakaan nyt *niin* pahasti nypi kuin se, että yhteys on vaihdollinen. Ja matkustajilla on mukana raskaita matkalaukkuja. Ja että ulkomaiset bisnesvieraat joutuvat sompailemaan ensin Tikkurilaan ja siitä vasta kaukojunaan, mikä on huomattavasti vaikeampi opastaa heille. Ja haluaisinko itse ulkomailla, vieraassa maassa ja vieraassa kulttuurissa, ajaa lähijunalla kaljapöhnäisten nuorten seurassa jollekin esikaupunkiasemalle odottamaan kaukojunaa, peläten että joku sekakäyttäjä piikittää laiturilla viimassa ja tuiskussa odottaessa vahingossa minua eikä itseään?

Tuossa yllä muuten joku vertasi tätä kehärataa Pariisin RER:ään. Osuva vertaus. Hidas paikallisjuna joka ajaa ikävien lähiöiden kautta keskustaan. Unohtui varmaan mainita, että Charles de Gaullen kentällä on myös TGV-junia varten rautatieasema, josta pääsee *suorilla* junillla mm. Lilleen, Lyoniin ja lukuisiin muihin provinssikaupunkeihin. Vantaan lentorata olisi sama kuin tuo rata Pariisissa, paitsi sillä erotuksella, että Helsingissä tuota rataa pitkin pääsisi myös kaupungin keskustaan. Pariisissa kun pääsee vain kaupungin ympäri. Ja kyllähän Pariisissakin muuten haaveillaan vielä erillisestä lentoasemaexpressistä, ei kukaan ole siinä käsityksessä että RER B olisi maailman paras lentoasemayhteys...

----------


## j-lu

> Tuossa yllä muuten joku vertasi tätä kehärataa Pariisin RER:ään. Osuva vertaus. Hidas paikallisjuna joka ajaa ikävien lähiöiden kautta keskustaan. Unohtui varmaan mainita, että Charles de Gaullen kentällä on myös TGV-junia varten rautatieasema, josta pääsee *suorilla* junillla mm. Lilleen, Lyoniin ja lukuisiin muihin provinssikaupunkeihin. Vantaan lentorata olisi sama kuin tuo rata Pariisissa, paitsi sillä erotuksella, että Helsingissä tuota rataa pitkin pääsisi myös kaupungin keskustaan. Pariisissa kun pääsee vain kaupungin ympäri. Ja kyllähän Pariisissakin muuten haaveillaan vielä erillisestä lentoasemaexpressistä, ei kukaan ole siinä käsityksessä että RER B olisi maailman paras lentoasemayhteys...


Ei varmasti kukaan ole siinä käsityksessä, että RER b olisi maailman paras lentoasemayhteys ja varmasti Ranskalla ja Pariisilla on eväät rakentaa parempi. RER on kuitenkin kelvollinen yhteys kummaltakin kentältä Pariisin keskustaan - kohtuullisen ripeä ja tyydyttävästi jakeleva, eli melko samankaltainen mitä Kehärata olisi Pisaran kera. Ja tämä Helsingin näkökulmasta. Kuten totesin, jos Lentorata joskus rakennetaan, syynä lienee maakuntien halu, Helsingillä tuskin on suoremmalle ja nopeammalle yhteydelle tarvetta.

Mitä taas tulee ikävissä lähiöissä pysähtymisiin ja epämielyttävään matkaseuraan, niin ensinnäkin osa Pariisin RER B:n vuoroista pysähtyy CDG:n jälkeen vain kerran tai kaksi ennen Gare du nordia (en jaksa tarkistaa) ja toisekseen junamatkustaminen tuskin koskaan on mielyttävä vaihtoehto niille, jotka eivät kestä kanssaihmisiä, eivät varsinkaan vähäosaisia. Kermaperseitä varten on taksi, eikä heidän vuokseen kannata suuria uhrauksia raideliikenteen palvelussa tehdä. Mikään ei kuitenkaan riitä, koska kyse on pohjimmiltaan joukkoliikennevälineestä ja se ei omassa hajussaan viihtyvälle yksilölle sovi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitä taas tulee ikävissä lähiöissä pysähtymisiin ja epämielyttävään matkaseuraan, niin ensinnäkin osa Pariisin RER B:n vuoroista pysähtyy CDG:n jälkeen vain kerran tai kaksi ennen Gare du nordia (en jaksa tarkistaa) ja toisekseen junamatkustaminen tuskin koskaan on mielyttävä vaihtoehto niille, jotka eivät kestä kanssaihmisiä, eivät varsinkaan vähäosaisia. Kermaperseitä varten on taksi, eikä heidän vuokseen kannata suuria uhrauksia raideliikenteen palvelussa tehdä. Mikään ei kuitenkaan riitä, koska kyse on pohjimmiltaan joukkoliikennevälineestä ja se ei omassa hajussaan viihtyvälle yksilölle sovi.


Suoria vuoroja on aika vähän joukossa, olen joskus tarkistanut niiden _code mission_ -kirjainyhdistelmät (taitaa olla esim. EKIL/EKLI kentälle päin ja KROL/KRIN kaupunkiin päin, ja muitakin taitaa olla kun nämä hieman elävät aikataulukaudesta toiseen). Matkalla kentältä Pariisiin yritän mennä sellaiseen, koska esim. ilta-aikaan ei houkuta sellainen juna, joka pysähtyy esim. Aulnay-sous-Bois'ssa.

Mielestäni luonnehdintasi tuossa yllä on hieman epäasiallinen. RER B:llä ero lentoasemaexpress-vuoron ja tavallisen pysähtyvän vuoron välillä on sellainen, että ruuhka-aikaan jälkimmäiset ovat niin täynnä ettei matkalaukun kanssa meinaa sisään mahtua. Lisäksi niissä matkustaa väkeä, jonka kanssa ei mielellään matkustaisi, jos voi välttää. Kyse ei ole rasismista (ihonväri ei ole pääasia, ongelmanuoria on kaikissa etnisissä ryhmissä) vaan puhtaasti turvattomuuden tunteesta (joka syntyy kun suuri joukko meluavia huppariasuisia jenginuoria tunkee meluten vaunuun). Olen kyllä aika kovapintainen enkä säiky helposti: suvaitsen kaikenlaisia ihmisiä ympärilläni, kunhan ei ole ilmeistä vaaraa tulla ryöstetyksi tai pahoinpidellyksi. Olenhan sentään matkustanut aika monta kertaa noilla hitaillakin RER-junilla. Mutta preferenssi on nopeiden suuntaan ei niinkään nopeuden vaan väljyyden ja turvallisuudentunteen vuoksi (erityisesti niillä kerroilla kun olen matkustanut puku päällä enkä normaaleissa arkivaatteissa).

Voi tietysti väittää, ettei Suomessa ole ihan niin pahoja jengejä kuin Pariisin lähiöissä. Saattaa jopa pitää paikkansa, jos kohta väittäisin että viikonloppuyönä suomalaisen kaupungin keskustassa pelottaa kyllä enemmän kuin Pariisin keskustassa, ja riski joutua satunnaisen väkivallan uhriksi on todennäköisesti suurempi. Mutta ulkomaalainen bisnesvieras ei voi tietää tätä ennakolta eikä sitäpaitsi ole suomalaisten asia arvostella, jos tällainen silti tuntee olonsa turvattomaksi. Turvattomuuden tuntuun nimittäin liittyy myös sellaisia asioita kuin että on oudossa paikassa, jossa kaikki tekstit ovat oudolla kielellä, ei ole kunnon opasteita tms.

Voin hyvin kuvitella että autio Tikkurilan asema klo 23 tienoilla perjantai-iltana helmikuisessa lumisateessa on äärimmäisen pelottava paikka, erityisesti sellaisen mielestä joka ei ole tottunut meikäläiseen talveen. Talvinen tyhjyys jo yksistään voi olla pelottavaa, jos ei ole 100 % varma että se juna sieltä kohta tulee ja pääsee lämpimään sen sijaan että jäätyy hengiltä. Ja laukkuja saa raahata hangessa tai liukkaalla jäällä, pahimmillaan pikkukengissä ja ohuessa takissa. Ja muistetaanpa sekin, että Suomessa asemalaiturit ovat täysin avoimia kenen tahansa kävellä sinne. Ranskassa sentään RER:n asema-alueet on aidattu ja kulku sinne on vain porteista, mikä pitää sentään osan epäsosiaalisesta aineksesta ulkopuolella.

Muuten, miten kuvittelet että tuollainen ulkomainen bisnesvieras pystyisi välttämään Tikkurilan aseman taksikyydin avulla, jos aikoo jonnekin pääradan varren kaupunkiin sisämaahan? Ainahan sitä voisi taksilla ajaa sinne Tikkurilaan, mutta sittenkin joutuisi ulos odottelemaan, turvattomana. Vai pitäisikö ajaa taksilla Tampereelle saakka?!? Oletan tässä tulevaisuusskenaariossa nimittäin että liittymälennot HEL-TMP on lopetettu epäekologisina ja kannattamattomina. Eihän niitä nykyäänkään enää montaa lentoa päivässä ole jäljellä, ja koko ajan vähenee.

----------


## j-lu

->En edes yritä väittää, että Kehärata palvelisi kelvoillisesti lentokentältä maakuntiin tai päinvastaiseen suuntaan matkaavia. Kehärata on Helsingin raideyhteys lentokentälle, ei enempää. Tämä myös tarkoittaa sitä, että Lentorata jää tulevaisuudessa maakuntien hankkeeksi. En millään jaksa uskoa, että Helsingillä olisi Lentorataan enää Kehäradan jälkeen intressejä. 

Eiköhän toistaminen tältä erää riitä.

----------


## hmikko

> Lisäksi niissä matkustaa väkeä, jonka kanssa ei mielellään matkustaisi, jos voi välttää.


Aiheen vierestä: muistaakseni Hesarin Kuukausiliitteessä oli taannoin Panu Rajalan kirjoittama lyhyt juttu siitä, miten hän vei kihlattunsa/tuoreen vaimonsa (en muista kumman) Pariisiin ja kaupunkiin piti ehdoin tahdoin saapua junalla Rajalan nuoruusmuistojen tyyliin, joten lentokentältä oli noustu taksin sijasta erinäisten myöhästymisten ja junien peruutusten jälkeen ilmeisesti tähän RER-junaan. Jutussa ei mainittu kihlatun nimeä eikä matkan ajankohtaa, joten en tiedä, oliko kyseessä Katri Helena Kalaoja vai Marja Norha. Juna tuli ilmeisesti ties minkä liikennöinti- tai lakkoiluongelman takia juuttuneeksi välille ja lopulta matkustavaiset astuivat siitä ulos satunnaisella asemalla hyvin myöhään illalla. Paikalla sattui olla hermostuneisuutta herättävän näköinen porukka nuoria miehiä. Panula päätyi jumiin aseman pyöröoviin/matkustajaportteihin katselemaan kaltereiden takaa jengiä ja naistaan muuten tyhjällä asemalla. Lopulta paikalle saapunut henkilökunta laukaisi tilanteen, mutta pariskunta selvisi Pariisiin keskustaan sittenkin taksilla, jos nyt oikein muistan.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Hohhoijaa, taas tämä sama argumentti. Tämähän nyt on täyttä puutaheinää. Tampere-Pirkkalasta lennetään pääosin muualle kuin Helsinki-Vantaalle. Lentorata ei uhkaa tuota tarjontaa millään lailla


Niinpä, mutta se ei ole minun suustani, vaan referoin mielipidettä, jonka olen kuullut tai lukenut. Ei minustakaan lentorata ole uhka Tampereelle. 



> Arvostan rehellistä kommenttiasi. On nimittäin käsittämätöntä, miksi tällaiseen syydetään rahaa. Tosin logiikka on päälaellaan, jos kuvitellaan että rahan syytäminen todistaisi että hyötyä on. Eihän se sitä todista.


Kehäradasta on mielestäni kiistattomia hyötyjä ja en itse näe mielekkäänä raitiovaunun rakentamista ko. välille. Jos linjaukselle olisi asetettu samat ehdot kuin junaradalle, raitioratakin olisi pitänyt panna tunneliin. Jos saman linjauksen täytyy palvella Leinelää, Tikkurilaa ja lentoasemaa ja Aviapolista ja vielä mahdollistaa pysäkki suurterminaalin asemavarauksen kohdalla, ei muuta vaihtoehtoa ollut. Muistan aikanaan, miten useista eli linjausvaihtoehdoista päädyttiin nykyiseen.



> Kyllä Tampereellakin pitää ymmärtää, että Vantaan lentorata (ei kehärata) olisi hyödyllisempi Tampereen elinkeinoelämälle kuin Pirkkalan oikorata. Sanon tämän tamperelaisena, suuressa kansainvälisessä firmassa työskentelevänä ja täysin omiin kokemuksiin perustuen. Kauppakamari ei tajua isojen firmojen etua, siellä on mukana liikaa pienyrittäjiä, rakennusliikkeitä, autokauppoja jne. Eikä Tampereen kaupunki tajua, että Tampereen etua voi toisinaan parhaiten ajaa hanke, joka sijaitsee kaukana Tampereen ulkopuolella.


Tästä olemme varmasti samaa mieltä. Pirkkalan oikoradan tarvetta en käsitä enkä ymmärrä hankkeen priorisointia. Realistinen aikataulu hankkeelle on ehkä 30 vuoden päästä. Ainoa asia, jonka tiedän, on, että Tampereella autoteiden rakentamisella on päättäjien ja valtalehden vankka tuki.



> Suoraan sanottuna olen muuten kurkkua myöten täynnä näitä viisastelijoita, jotka sanovat ettei Tampereelle / Turkuun / muualle saada mitään ratoja kun ei keksitä pyytää. Mutta kyllä se niin on, että Helsingin seudun ratahankkeita lobataan äärimmäisen aggressiivisesti ja kaiken lisäksi yritetään perustella että niistä hyötyy koko Suomi. Mutta ei hyödy.


En koe olevani viisastelija, mutta havaintojeni mukaan monet liikennehankkeet ovat nimenomaan lobbauksen ja maakunnan yksituumaisuuden tulosta. Näissä on niin monta liikkuvaa osaa, että kukaan tällä palstalla ei voi väittää tietävänsä kaikkia salaisia keskusteluja. Jos Tampereen kaupunki ja maakuntaliitto eivät ratikkaa priorisoi selkeästi, on se linjaus, josta on kannettava vastuu.  Yhtä lailla on valtion velvollisuus investoida Helsinkiin ja Helsingin seudulle ja Helsingin ja Helsingin seudun oikeus on lobata itselleen tärkeänä pitämiään hankkeita. Hyvä esimerkki on nyt [käytännössä] luopuminen kehä 2-tien jatkosta, joka on selkeä signaali sen suuntaan, että rahat halutaan käyttää muulla tavalla.



> Kuten on moneen kertaan todettu, Kehärata palvelee pääasiassa muita kuin lentomatkustajia. Vantaa tietysti sai kaupunkiradastaan jättiosuuden maksatettua valtiolla, mutta .


Radat kuuluvat Suomessa valtion vastuulle. On itse asiassa poikkeuksellista, että kaupunki kustannuksiin osallistuu, näin tapahtuu vain pk-seudulla, mutta ei esim. Oulun radan korjauksen yhteydessä.



> Pistetään nyt vielä suurterminaalille


Tätä en käsitä, koska asia on merkityksellinen lentoradan linjauksen kannalta.

----------


## hmikko

> Kehäradasta on mielestäni kiistattomia hyötyjä ja en itse näe mielekkäänä raitiovaunun rakentamista ko. välille. Jos linjaukselle olisi asetettu samat ehdot kuin junaradalle, raitioratakin olisi pitänyt panna tunneliin. Jos saman linjauksen täytyy palvella Leinelää, Tikkurilaa ja lentoasemaa ja Aviapolista ja vielä mahdollistaa pysäkki suurterminaalin asemavarauksen kohdalla, ei muuta vaihtoehtoa ollut. Muistan aikanaan, miten useista eli linjausvaihtoehdoista päädyttiin nykyiseen.


1990-luvun alun suunnitelmista on ainakin yksi kuva Antero A:n sivuilla. Suunnitelmissa pikaratikka on laitettu palvelemaan olemassaolevaa kaupunkirakennetta eikä uusien lähiöiden rakentamista, joten tietysti linjaus ei kulje Kehäradan tapaan tämän hetken metsissä ja pelloilla. Raitiotiessä on myös haaroja, joiden avulla se on saatu palvelemaan sekä lentokenttää että Jumbo-Flamingo -palvelukeskittymää, joka nyt jää Kehäradasta sivuun. Raitiotiet tuolle alueelle kyllä kaipaisivat voimakkaasti linjaston yhdistämistä Jokereihin ja Helsingin muihin linjoihin.

----------


## kouvo

> Tätä en käsitä, koska asia on merkityksellinen lentoradan linjauksen kannalta.


Ei ole. Mitään uutta suurterminaalia ei ole tulossa. Sellaista lisäkapasiteettitarvetta ei ole eikä ole tulossa, jota ei voisi nykyisessä sijainnissa hoitaa. Suurterminaalihassuttelu oli vain yksi tekosyy kääntää puntaria Kehäradan puolelle suoran lentokenttäyhteyden sijaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> ->En edes yritä väittää, että Kehärata palvelisi kelvoillisesti lentokentältä maakuntiin tai päinvastaiseen suuntaan matkaavia. Kehärata on Helsingin raideyhteys lentokentälle, ei enempää. Tämä myös tarkoittaa sitä, että Lentorata jää tulevaisuudessa maakuntien hankkeeksi. En millään jaksa uskoa, että Helsingillä olisi Lentorataan enää Kehäradan jälkeen intressejä.


Aika monella kaupungilla ja maakunnalla kuitenkin olisi intressi lentoradan rakentamiseen, varsinkin siinä vaiheessa kun liittymälennot Vantaalle katkeavat. Näinhän jo vastikään uhkasi käydä Porin, Seinäjoen ja Jyväskylän kohdalla. Tulevaisuudessa on melko varmaa, että Seinäjoen / Jyväskylän linjan eteläpuolelta ei Vantaalle lennetä. Tämä ei tietenkään uhkaa esim. Tampere-Pirkkalan asemaa kun sieltä lennetään muualle (Ryanairin kohteet sekä verkostoyhtiöiden hubeista ainakin Tukholma ja Riika, jatkossa kenties jälleen myös Kööpenhamina ja kuka ties joku muukin). Mutta jos Finnair aikoo saada jatkossakin suomalaisia matkustajia kyytiin, niin niiden intressissä on vahvasti saada lentorata.

Toisaalta Helsingin intressissä tuskin on vastustaa kovin aktiivisesti lentorataa, jonka kaikki muut haluavat, koska se tarjoaisi laadullisesti paremman yhteyden kentälle myös Helsingin keskustasta.

Oma näkemykseni on, että on turha spekuloida sillä kuinka todennäköistä lentoradan rakentaminen on ja sen sijaan ryhtyä aktiivisesti lobbaamaan sitä. Kyllä tähän vauhtia saadaan, kunhan maakuntapoliitikot tajuavat miten merkittävästä asiasta on kyse. Tässä yhdistyvät sentään aika monen maakunnan intressit yhdessä hankkeessa. Ja kun ei Helsinkikään oikein varmaan kehtaa vastustaa lähituntumaan tulevaa suurinvestointia, niin pitäisin tämän toteutumista aika varmana. Tällä hetkellä vaan poliittinen retoriikka vähättelee lentorataa, kun kehärata on vielä työn alla, ja jos lentorata saisi vauhtia siipiensä alle, kehäradan puuhaajat näyttäisivät aika typeriltä, jotkut kenties suorastaan puolirikollisilta. Eivätkä eräät tahot halua tuota.




> muistaakseni Hesarin Kuukausiliitteessä oli taannoin Panu Rajalan kirjoittama lyhyt juttu siitä, miten hän vei kihlattunsa/tuoreen vaimonsa (en muista kumman) Pariisiin ja kaupunkiin piti ehdoin tahdoin saapua junalla Rajalan nuoruusmuistojen tyyliin, joten lentokentältä oli noustu taksin sijasta erinäisten myöhästymisten ja junien peruutusten jälkeen ilmeisesti tähän RER-junaan.


Mielenkiintoinen anekdootti, mutta minkäs ikäinen tuo Panu Rajala olikaan? Jos nimittäin nuoruusmuistoista on kyse, niin RER:n kannalta merkityksellinen tieto on, että RER B:n lentokenttäyhteys avattiin vasta vuonna 1983. Näinpä omiin "nuoruus"muistoihini liittyy ensimmäisellä Pariisin-käynnillä vuonna 1988 juuri RER-matka kentältä keskustaan. Tuolloin tuo ratayhteys oli siis vasta 5 vuoden ikäinen...!




> havaintojeni mukaan monet liikennehankkeet ovat nimenomaan lobbauksen ja maakunnan yksituumaisuuden tulosta. [...] Radat kuuluvat Suomessa valtion vastuulle. On itse asiassa poikkeuksellista, että kaupunki kustannuksiin osallistuu, näin tapahtuu vain pk-seudulla, mutta ei esim. Oulun radan korjauksen yhteydessä.


Radat kuuluvat valtion vastuulle, koska Suomessa on määrätietoisesti alasajettu kaikenlainen rataverkolla tapahtuva paikallisliikenne Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella. Tästä asiasta on tällä foorumilla kirjoitettu varmaan jo kokonaisen eepoksen verran. Toisaalta jos tämä on logiikka, niin sehän implikoi että rataverkkoa rakennettaessa pitää myös huomioida koko valtakunnan etu. Lentorata olisi ollut tällainen laajasti hyötyjä tuottava hanke.

Kehärata on ihan puhtaasti paikallisiin tarpeisiin rakennettu lähiliikennerata, joten on aika mieletöntä argumentoida, että valtion tulisi maksaa tuollainen rata. (Tällaisia lähiliikenneratoja ei tällä hetkellä ole muualla Suomessa, joten vertailukohtaa ei ole, mutta on selvää että Kehärata ei ole verrannollinen kaukoliikenneratoihin.) Aika mieletöntä on jo se, että valtio maksaa siitä 2/3. Hanke on verrannollinen lähinnä länsimetroon, josta maksetaan 1/3, mikä lienee kohtuudella ajateltuna järkevää tasoa oleva osuus paikallisiin tarpeisiin rakennetuista radoista, oli radan teknologia sitten mikä hyvänsä. Helsingin ratikkahankkeet on historiallisista syistä kaupunki rahoittanut yksin, mutta olisin valmis hyväksymään niihinkin 1/3 valtionosuuden, kunhan saman valtionosuus pätee muidenkin suurten kaupunkien raitiotieprojekteihin.

Siis yhteenvetona: jos valtio maksaa 2/3 - 3/3, niin sitten lentorata olisi ollut ainoa hyväksyttävä vaihtoehto. Jos valtion osuus olisi jäänyt 1/3:aan, niin en valittaisi niin kovin kehäradasta -- muutoin kuin että se on periaatteessa turha, kun parempiakin vaihtoehtoja olisi ollut.

----------


## j-lu

> Kyllä tähän vauhtia saadaan, kunhan maakuntapoliitikot tajuavat miten merkittävästä asiasta on kyse. Tässä yhdistyvät sentään aika monen maakunnan intressit yhdessä hankkeessa. Ja kun ei Helsinkikään oikein varmaan kehtaa vastustaa lähituntumaan tulevaa suurinvestointia, niin pitäisin tämän toteutumista aika varmana.


Maakunnan intressit lentoradan suhteen varmasti muuttuvat lentoliikenteen tulevaisuuden myötä, eli jos reittilennot maakuntakentille tyssäävät tai käyvät maakunnille kalliiksi subventoida, mutta Helsinki saattaa vastustaa lentorataa yksistään siitä syystä, että sen omat intressit ovat muualla - peltometroissa tai missä lie. Lentorata on kuitenkin riippuvainen valtion osallistumisesta, tai paremminkin se on valtion hanke kokonaisuudessaan. Helsinki siis tuskin vastustaa lentorataa muusta syystä kuin että kaikkiin tunneleihin valtion rata ei riitä ja joku muu tunneli kuin lentorata olisi Helsingille mieluisampi.

Ei näistä lehmänkaupoista ota selvää. Monta järkevää hanketta on yhä toteuttamatta ja monta hanketta on jäänyt toteuttamatta siksi, että niiden sijaan on rakennettu jotain vähemmän järkevää.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei ole. Mitään uutta suurterminaalia ei ole tulossa. Sellaista lisäkapasiteettitarvetta ei ole eikä ole tulossa, jota ei voisi nykyisessä sijainnissa hoitaa. Suurterminaalihassuttelu oli vain yksi tekosyy kääntää puntaria Kehäradan puolelle suoran lentokenttäyhteyden sijaan.


Juuri näin minäkin sen näen. Finavian käytännön toimissa ei ole nähtävissä mitään sellaista, joka antaisi ymmärtää, että nykyinen terminaalialue olisi liian pahoin tukkeutunut ja että uutta suurterminaalia aktiivisesti suunniteltaisiin. Lentoliikenteen tulevaisuudennäkymät eivät liioin luo uskoa, että tuollainen suurterminaali olisi ikinä tarpeen.

Sitä suurterminaalia on väläytelty julkisuudessa vain kehäradan ja lentoradan yhteensovittamisen kannalta, joten on ilmeistä, että kyseessä on pelkästään konsti perustella kehäradan tarpeellisuutta, kun se yhdistäisi nämä kaksi terminaalialuetta.

Operatiivisesti kahdella terminaalialueella ehdoin tahdoin toimiminen olisi järjetöntä. Monet asiat pitäisi duplikoida, ja vaihtaminen terminaalista toiseen vaatisi hankalia järjestelyjä. Varsinkin transit-alueella vaihtaminen vaatisi lisäksi peoplemoverin tai vähintään sukkulabusseja.

Jos lentorata päätettäisiin linjata Viinikkalan kautta, kyseessä olisi yksi järjettömimpiä päätöksiä infrahankkeiden historiassa. Ensin rakennettaisiin kehärata, joka ei palvele kuin hyvin rajoitetun populaation lentoasemayhteystarpeita. Sitten tätä paikkaamaan rakennettaisiin parempi suora yhteys, joka kuitenkin linjattaisiin sivuun varsinaisesta kohteesta, jolloin olisi kuitenkin pakko kulkea kehäradalla päästäkseen lentoterminaaleihin. Lopputulos olisi että lentoradasta ei olisi yhtään mitään hyötyä, kun se ei muuttaisi tilannetta suhteessa siihen mikä se on Tikkurilassa vaihtaessa: Tikkurilan sijaan vaihdettaisiin vain Viinikkalassa! Luulenpa että tällaisia väläytellään tässä vaiheessa vain siksi, että lentorataa ei vaadittaisi kun luultaisiin ettei siitä ole mitään hyötyä.

----------


## hmikko

> Mielenkiintoinen anekdootti, mutta minkäs ikäinen tuo Panu Rajala olikaan?


Sen ikäinen, että muistojen saapumiseen Pariisiin junalla ei varmaan liittynyt lentomatkailua.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sen ikäinen, että muistojen saapumiseen Pariisiin junalla ei varmaan liittynyt lentomatkailua.


Ahaa. Voihan sen tietysti tulkita niin, että jos on nuorena interrailannut Pariisiin, niin vanhempana RER-matka kentältä luo saman tunnelman...?  :Wink:

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Ei ole. Mitään uutta suurterminaalia ei ole tulossa. Sellaista lisäkapasiteettitarvetta ei ole eikä ole tulossa, jota ei voisi nykyisessä sijainnissa hoitaa. Suurterminaalihassuttelu oli vain yksi tekosyy kääntää puntaria Kehäradan puolelle suoran lentokenttäyhteyden sijaan.


Kehäradan argumenttina ei missään nimessä käytetty suurterminaalin rakentamista tai rakentamatta jättämistä. Kehäradan linjauksessa on pidetty huolta siitä, että suurterminaalin palveleminen on mahdollista, jos [ja kun] terminaali rakennetaan.

Nykyisen terminaalin ongelma on rakennuksen kapeus ja avainkohtien ruuhkautuminen. Perusmittakaava on vuodelta 1969, kaikki laajennukset ovat tapahtuneet sen saman leveyden mukaan. Laajarunkoiset koneet, muuttuneet vaatimukset sekä ennen kaikkea käytännön syyt, kuten matkustajavirtojen ohjaus terminaalin sisässä edellyttäisivät leveämpää rakennusta. Laajentaminen ei nykyalueella ole mahdollista kunnolla ja onkin hyvin todennäköistä, että uusi, esim erityisesti kaukoliikennettä ja long haul-koneita palveleva terminaali sijoitetaan kiitoteiden väliin.

Ei ole olemassa mitään kehärata-salaliittoa, vaan laajan poliittisen yksimielisyyden varaan tehty päätös kehäradasta. Ei kukaan missään lobbaa lentorataa vastaan, en ainakaan koskaan ole kuullut. Olen itse nähnyt Finavian suunnitelmat uudesta suurterminaalista ja tiedän, että niitä työstetään koko ajan. Ei tätä tietenkään ole kenenkään pakko uskoa. Lentoaseman laajentuessa suurterminaaliratkaisu on täysin realistinen ja ainoa järkevä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei ole olemassa mitään kehärata-salaliittoa, vaan laajan poliittisen yksimielisyyden varaan tehty päätös kehäradasta. Ei kukaan missään lobbaa lentorataa vastaan, en ainakaan koskaan ole kuullut.


Argumentoida että on laaja poliittinen yksimielisyys on sekin politiikan tekemistä. Eikä lentorataa vastaan kukaan lobbaa avoimesti sen takia, että se on helpompi vaieta kuoliaaksi niin kauan kun maakunnissa ei ole herätty siihen, että sellainen tarvitaan. Eli on vikaa maakunnissakin, toki.




> Olen itse nähnyt Finavian suunnitelmat uudesta suurterminaalista ja tiedän, että niitä työstetään koko ajan. Ei tätä tietenkään ole kenenkään pakko uskoa. Lentoaseman laajentuessa suurterminaaliratkaisu on täysin realistinen ja ainoa järkevä.


Kyllähän suunnitelmia saa tehdä, mutta en usko että niitä välttämättä ikinä toteutetaan. En usko lentoliikenteen voivan kasvaa kovin laajasti tulevaisuudessa. Ja vaikka Finnairilla on sijainnillisesti joitakin etuja puolellaan, niin tarvitaan vain yksi tuulen puhallus ja Finnairin Aasia-strategialta on pohja pois. Itse en tätä erityisesti toivo, mutta täytyy tunnustaa se mahdollisuus, että nykyinen bisnesmalli ei välttämättä ole kestävä.

(Lisähuomiona muuten, että kaukolentojen erottaminen eri terminaaliin olisi tuhoisaa Finnairin Aasian-strategian kannalta, koska se hankaloittaisi vaihtoja Euroopan-lennoille. Eli Euroopan-lennotkin pitäisi saada uuteen suurterminaaliin. Ja niiden mukana varmaan jäljelle jäävät kotimaanlennot. Eli vanhaan terminaaliin ei jäisi juuri mitään, kenties Blue1 ja jokunen ulkomainen yhtiö. En usko että kaikkien parhaillaankin meneillään olevien investointien jälkeen Finavialla olisi kanttia vain hylätä vanha terminaalialue. Se ei ole realistista. Ja mitä tulee väitteeseen, että vanhalle terminaalialueelle ei mahdu laajentamaan, niin en usko tuohonkaan: kyllähän Heathrowssakin T1, T2 ja T3 ovat kovin pienellä alueella kiitoratojen keskellä, ja taatusti nuo yhdessä kykenevät käsittelemään enemmän matkustajia kuin Helsinki-Vantaan tarpeet tulevat olemaan. Käytännössä esimerkiksi terminaalien keskellä olevasta parkkitalosta voisi ottaa tilaa terminaalilaajennukselle huomattavasti halvemmalla kuin että rakentaa uuden suurterminaalin. Samoin rahtiterminaalin voisi purkaa pois ja siihenkin saisi mahtumaan aika paljon lisätilaa matkustajille. Hätätilassa olisi mahdollista sekin, että terminaalin sisätilat järjestellään kokonaan uusiksi ja tehdään satelliittiterminaali kiitoteiden väliin, ja kulku sinne järjestetään peoplemoverilla pääterminaalista. Uusi suurterminaali on laiskan mutta rikkaan miehen ratkaisu: ei vaadi paljon hienosyistä suunnittelua kunhan rahaa riittää. Mutta näinhän meillä Suomessa yleensä tehdään, varsinkin Helsingissä.)

No, vaikka jostain kohtalon oikusta bisnesmalli olisikin kestävä, niin silti globaalisti lentomatkustus ei voi kasvaa kovin pitkään nykymallilla ilman todella suuria teknologisia innovaatioita propulsio- ja polttoainetekniikassa, mikä ei voi olla näkymättä Helsinki-Vantaalla mahdollisesti liikenteen tasaantumisena tai kääntymisenä hienoiseen laskuun.

Lyhyesti: todennäköisyys että Helsinki-Vantaan liikenne kasvaa tähänastisen kasvun ekstrapolaationa hamaan tulevaisuuteen on pieni. On varmasti olemassa useita skenaarioita, joissa liikenne joko tasaantuu, vähenee tai romahtaa. Todennäköisesti vain yhdessä ajateltavissa olevassa skenaariossa se kasvaa, ja sen skenaarion todennäköisyys ei liene ihan huippuluokkaa. Todennäköisemmin muiden skenaarioiden yhteenlaskettu todennäköisyys päihittää sen.

Jos tällaisten todennäköisyyksien vallitessa Finavia lähtisi investoimaan johonkin Viinikkalan suurterminaaliin valtavia rahasummia, täytyisi vakavasti kyseenalaistaa Finavian nk. verkostoperiaate (joka tosin pitäisi kyseenalaistaa joka tapauksessa, koska se rajoittaa lentoasemien kilpailua Suomessa kuluttajien ja lentoyhtiöiden vahingoksi). Olisiko tuo vahvasti etupainotteisesti infraa rakentava Finavia se sama Finavia, joka Tampere-Pirkkalassa kieltäytyy rahoittamasta miljoonalla eurolla osuuttaan 3 miljoonan euron terminaalilaajennuksesta T2:een ennen kuin on varmat takuut, että tietty määrä uusia lentoja aloittaa sieltä? Siitä huolimatta että nykyinen terminaali ei riitä kunnolla edes nykyisten lentojen käsittelyyn ja kaikki laajentuminen on käytännössä mahdotonta.

----------


## kouvo

> Kehäradan linjauksessa on pidetty huolta siitä, että suurterminaalin palveleminen on mahdollista, jos [ja kun] terminaali rakennetaan.




Osaatko sanoa mikä tekee vaihtoehdosta A huonomman kuin vaihtoehdosta B? 

A:han on käsittääkseni tarkoitus kulkea nykyisestä terminaalista kiitoradan alta tunnelia pitkin, joka on varustettu jonkinlaisella ihmiskuljettimella.

----------


## hmikko

> Osaatko sanoa mikä tekee vaihtoehdosta A huonomman kuin vaihtoehdosta B? 
> 
> A:han on käsittääkseni tarkoitus kulkea nykyisestä terminaalista kiitoradan alta tunnelia pitkin, joka on varustettu jonkinlaisella ihmiskuljettimella.


En ole Tuovinen, mutta sepitän nyt kumminkin tähän. A:ssa tulee tietysti vaihto kuljettimesta Kehäradan junaan mitä B:ssä ei tarvittaisi, mutta toisaalta jään ihmettelemään sitä, että ei kai B-vaihtoehdossakaan lentokentän sisäistä liikennettä voi laittaa Kehäradan varaan? Kaupunkiratahan olisi joka tapauksessa lentomatkustajien transit-alueen ulkopuolella, eli joku kuljetin tarvittaisiin silti. Terminaaliasemia vaan olisi kaksi eli pääsy Kehäradan juniin olisi helpompaa.

Muoks: tarkoitan siis tässä sitä, että terminaalien välillä vaihtavia ei kai voi laittaa turvatarkastuksen läpi mennen tullen Kehäradalla käytäessä.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Osaatko sanoa mikä tekee vaihtoehdosta A huonomman kuin vaihtoehdosta B? 
> 
> A:han on käsittääkseni tarkoitus kulkea nykyisestä terminaalista kiitoradan alta tunnelia pitkin, joka on varustettu jonkinlaisella ihmiskuljettimella.


Ei välttämättä mikään, enkä tiedä, mihin Finavia suurterminaalia tarkalleen haluaa. Kehäradan kaavaa on kuitenkin muutettu tänä vuonna siten, että kehäradan linjaus kulkee pohjoisempana, näkyy HS:n kuvassa katkoviivalla. Kaavamuutosta haki Liikennevirasto (ex-RHK) sillä perusteella, että terminaalia voidaan palvella paremmin, jos rataan tehdään tuo tuossa kuvassa näkyvä mutka. Yritän löytää matskut Vantaa.fi

EDIT: http://www.vantaa.fi/i_alaetusivu.as...51;52889;98127

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Lentorata taas otsikoissa:

http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2010/1...a_2126945.html




> *Lentorata helpottaisi pääradan ruuhkaa*julkaistu tänään klo 15:09, päivitetty tänään klo 15:30 
> 
> Ratayhteys Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle mahdollistaisi taajamajunakapasiteetin kaksinkertaistamisen Pasilan ja Keravan välillä. Lentoradan rakentaminen alkaa aikaisintaan 2020-luvulla. 
> 
> Liikenneviraston selvityksen mukaan raideyhteys lentoasemalle on yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattava. 
> 
> Pääradasta Pasilan kohdalla erkaneva lentorata kulkisi lentoaseman nykyisen terminaalin tai vaihtoehtoisesti Viinikkalaan tulevan uuden terminaalin kautta Keravalle. 
> 
> Noin 30 kilometriä pitkä ratayhteys on merkittävä sekä kotimaan että kansainvälisen liikenteen kannalta. 
> ...


Kuten näemme, Viinikkalan kysymys on tärkeä.

----------


## edsel

Helsinki-Vantaa on pian Pietarin kakkoskenttä?




> Helsingin ja Pietarin välille avautuva nopea junayhteys voi heijastua myös lentoliikenteeseen. Koska juna tuo Pietarista Tikkurilaan runsaassa kolmessa tunnissa, saattaa Helsinki-Vantaalla olla edellytyksiä kehittyä Pietarin kakkoslentokentäksi.

----------


## kouvo

> Lentoradasta saadaan aikanaan myös jatkettua kaukojunayhteys Pietarin suuntaan, joten se on merkittävä myös kansainvälisen liikenteen kannalta, sanoo Uudenmaan liiton liikennesuunnittelija Maija Stenvall.


Tottakai siitä saadaan jatkettua Pietarin yhteys, Lahden kautta. Jotenkin vaan tuntuu että tässä taas tarkoitetaan uutta lentoaseman kautta kiertävää suorempaa linjausta, joka taas kuuluu samaan kategoriaan suurterminaalin kanssa, eli ei ole tulossa. Pietarin yhteys kyllä aina muistetaan nostaa perusteluksi, mutta toteutuneiden ratahankkeiden valossa se on kuitenkin puhdasta sananhelinää. 

En usko että Lentoaseama-Pietari -yhteys on kovinkaan merkittävä, ihan jo sen takia että Pietarissa on oma kenttä eikä EU:n raja Suomen ja Venäjän välillä ainakaan helpota sitä että Seutula toimisi pietarilaisten lentokenttänä jos he tällaista hubia tarvitsevat, eiköhän suunta ole Moskovaan.

Mitä tulee sitten muuten nopeampiin Helsinki-Pietari -yhteyksiin, niin valinta on jo tehty. Mitään uutta nopeampaa rataa on turha pyöritellä mukana.

Jossain määrin realismi on kyllä karannut näissä suunnitelmissa, tai sitten se on tarkoitushakuista tiettyjen hankkeiden torpedoimista. Juurikin hyvinä esimerkkeinä toimivat suurteminaali ja uusi nopea rata Pietariin. Kaikki tietävät että niitä ei ole mahdollista toteuttaa hyvin pitkään aikaan, mutta silti ne roikkuvat plokkaamassa jo tällä hetkelläkin toteuttamiskelpoisia hankkeita tai toisaalta kääntävät hankkeiden toteuttamisjärjestyksen aivan nurinkuriseen järjestykseen.

----------


## mv

> Euroopan investointipankki (EIP) on myöntänyt 45 miljoonan euron lainan rautatielle, joka yhdistää Helsingin keskustan Helsinki-Vantaan lentokenttään. Lainan saa Suomen lentokenttiä hallinnoiva Finavia.
> 
> Lentokenttärata on tärkeä osa yhteiseurooppalaista rataverkkoa, EIP perustelee. Rata kuuluu myös Nordic Triangle -hankkeeseen, jonka tarkoituksena on parantaa Suomen ja Ruotsin liikenneyhteyksiä.
> 
> 18 kilometriä pitkän lentokenttäradan on määrä valmistua vuonna 2014. Se mahdollistaa nopeiden junien liikennöinnin lentokentälle parhaimmillaan 10 minuutin vuorovälein. Radan toivotaan merkittävästi helpottavan yksityisautoilun tarvetta.


YLE Uutiset

----------


## hmikko

> YLE Uutiset


Mielenkiintoista. Kehäradan hankekortissa sanotaan seuraavaa:




> Hankkeen kokonaiskustannusarvio on 605 M, josta valtion osuus on 389 M ja Vantaa 186 M. Lisäksi Finavia rahoittaa lentokenttäterminaalin rakentamista 30 M:lla.
> 
> EU on myöntänyt TEN-verkolle tarkoitettua, monivuotista MAP 20072013-tukea 17,76 M Kehäradan rakentamiseen (myös tuki sisältää Vantaan kaupungin osuuden)


Finavia olisi siis saamassa  EU-lainaa enemmän kuin koko sen osuus hankkeesta oli alunperin. Lisäksi Kehäradan webbisivulta löytyy seuraavaa:




> Hallitus lainaa seitsemän miljoonaa Kehäradan rakentamisesta ensi vuodelle suunnitellusta summasta. Rahat menevät toiseen ratahankkeeseen: Oulu-Seinäjoki -radan perusparannukseen.
> 
> Liikenneministeri Anu Vehviläisen lupaus, että projektin kokonaisrahoitus ei muutu, otettiin projektissa ilolla vastaan. Rahat ainoastaan lainataan tässä vaiheessa muualle.

----------


## mv

> Mielenkiintoista. Kehäradan sanotaan seuraavaa:


Mä tulkitsin tuon kyllä ihan eri asiaksi kuin Kehäradaksi. Eli suoraksi yhteydeksi. Ota noista selvää...

----------


## tlajunen

> Mä tulkitsin tuon kyllä ihan eri asiaksi kuin Kehäradaksi. Eli suoraksi yhteydeksi. Ota noista selvää...


Puhutaan kuitenkin valmistumisesta vuonna 2014, joka on Kehärata. Tyypillistä mediasekoilua siis.

----------


## hmikko

> Mä tulkitsin tuon kyllä ihan eri asiaksi kuin Kehäradaksi. Eli suoraksi yhteydeksi. Ota noista selvää...


Kyllä siinä Ylen jutun kuvatekstissä sanotaan ihan suomeksi 'Kehärata' ja kuva esittää sen linjausta. Toimittaja on sitten tekstissä käyttänyt sanaa 'lentokenttärata' varmaan tajuamatta, että sillä nimellä on kulkenut ihan muu suunnitelma. Ilmaus 'nopea juna' johtaa lisää harhaan, kun sillä Suomessa ymmärretään tarkoitettavan Pendolinoja. Teksti kuitenkin yrittänee viitata Sm5:een.

----------


## mv

> Kyllä siinä Ylen jutun kuvatekstissä sanotaan ihan suomeksi 'Kehärata' ja kuva esittää sen linjausta. Toimittaja on sitten tekstissä käyttänyt sanaa 'lentokenttärata' varmaan tajuamatta, että sillä nimellä on kulkenut ihan muu suunnitelma. Ilmaus 'nopea juna' johtaa lisää harhaan, kun sillä Suomessa ymmärretään tarkoitettavan Pendolinoja. Teksti kuitenkin yrittänee viitata Sm5:een.


Tämä ehkä selittää asian:

_julkaistu ke klo 17:32, päivitetty ke klo 17:43_

Osuin juuri tuohon väliin ja voin vannoa, että Kehärataa ei kyllä ollut pitkällä tikullakaan ongittavissa tekstistä. Kuvaakaan ei ollut. Mutta pääasia, että tuli tolkku asiaan...

----------


## kouvo

> Yksi ajatus, jota olen pyöritellyt, on tosiaan tuollainen heiluri Tampere - (Tikkurila) - Vantaa/lentoasema - Leppävaara - Turku. Siinä saataisiin aika paljon suoria yhteyksiä, esim. Tampere-Salo, Turku-Hämeenlinna, Turku-Salo, Tampere-Leppävaara jne. Sekä tietenkin yhteydet kaikista näistä paikoista Vantaan lentoasemalle.


Ei välttämättä pöllömpi ajatus. Investointikustannukset Tikkurilan ja Huopalahden kolmioraiteisiin olisivat vain murto-osan Lentoradan kustannuksista. Tämä hintaero kompensoisi varmasti hamaan ikuisuuteen mahdollisesti tappiollista liikennöintiä.

Ongelmana tässä näkisin kuitenkin sen että Turun kysyntä ei pysty vastaamaan edes pääradan kysyntään, saatika sitten jos näitä lentoasemaheilureita haluttaisiin myös oikoradan liikennesuuntiin. helsinki ei missään tapauksessa ole tällaiselle heilurille hyvä päättäri Tikkurila-lentoasema-hki -välin järjettömän hitauden vuoksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei välttämättä pöllömpi ajatus. Investointikustannukset Tikkurilan ja Huopalahden kolmioraiteisiin olisivat vain murto-osan Lentoradan kustannuksista. Tämä hintaero kompensoisi varmasti hamaan ikuisuuteen mahdollisesti tappiollista liikennöintiä.


Totta, ja tarkkaan ottaen niitä kolmioraiteitakaan ei aivan välttämättä tarvita, jos hyväksytään pieni matka-ajan lisäys suunnanvaihdon vuoksi.

Näkisin että tällainen hidas mutta vaihdoton lentoasemayhteys palvelisi siirtymäajan ratkaisuna ennen kuin lentorata on valmis. Ongelmana on liikennöinnin kannattavuus. Lentorata parantaisi kannattavuuden (=ei tarvittaisi päällekäistä junatarjontaa) lisäksi yhteyden nopeutta eli houkuttavuutta, eli myös substituutiomahdollisuutta suhteessa liittymälentoihin.

Riski tosin on se, että jos ensin todetaan että säästetään niin, ettei rakenneta lentorataa vaan ajetaan kehäradan kautta suoria lentoasemajunia, mikä vaatii ehkä subventiota, niin seuraava steppi on, että säästetään niin ettei ajeta edes niitä lentoasemajunia vaan jäädään pelkän Tikkurilan-vaihtoyhteyden varaan. Eli nykytilanteeseen (kuhan kehärata on valmis). Eikä tuollainen yhteys todellakaan voi korvata liittymälentoa.




> Ongelmana tässä näkisin kuitenkin sen että Turun kysyntä ei pysty vastaamaan edes pääradan kysyntään, saatika sitten jos näitä lentoasemaheilureita haluttaisiin myös oikoradan liikennesuuntiin. helsinki ei missään tapauksessa ole tällaiselle heilurille hyvä päättäri Tikkurila-lentoasema-hki -välin järjettömän hitauden vuoksi.


Yksi vaihtoehto tietysti on, ettei ajeta heilureita vaan pelkästään lentoasemalle. Olettaen että lentoaseman tunneliasemalle ei saada kohtuuhinnalla rakennettua kääntöraidetta (kumpaankin suuntaan) niin sitten voisi tulla kyseeseen, että ajetaan lentoasemalle ja jatketaan siitä vaikka ilman matkustajia lähimmälle maanpäälliselle asemalle, jossa sattuu olemaan tai jonne voidaan rakentaa kääntöraide. Esimerkiksi Tampereelta ja Lahdesta vaikka Vantaankoskelle tms. ja Turusta ehkä Tikkurilaan (?). Näin on mahdollista tarjota palvelua vaikka eri suunnilla olisi erilainen kysyntä, mikä vaikeuttaisi heilurin rakentamista.




> Matkustaja ostaa lennon ja siihen liittyvän junayhteyden samalla lipulla. Kun hän nousee junaan, junassa tehdään netin kautta check-in lennolle ja junassa matkustava ”lentokonnari” ottaa matkatavarat huolekseen. [...] Kun juna tulee Tikkurilaan, siellä on bussi, jossa on matkatavaraosasto. [...] Lentokonnari hoitaa matkatavaran bussin tavaratilaan, kun bussi on tietenkin junan laiturin vieressä. Lentolippulaiset on kaikki bookattu istumaan samaan vaunuun, joten myös heidän siirtymisensä bussiin käy muutaman metrin kävelyllä laiturin yli. [...] Bussi ajaa omalle Hki-Vantaan terminaalin tulo-ovelle kentän puolelle niin, että porukka viedään valmiiksi turvatarkastuksen sisäpuolelle. Siinä on oma turvatarkastuspiste, jossa ei ole koskaan muita ja siten turvatarkastukseen kuluva aika on luotettavasti tiedossa. Täältä lentomatkustajat kävelevät suoraan lähtöportilleen ja bussi purkaa matkalaukut pikakäsittelyyn. [...] Näen tosin mielikuvituksessani kokouksen, jossa on paikalla VR-Yhtymän, Finnavian, parin lentoyhtiön jne. edustajat. Siellä keskustellaan kiihkeästi siitä, miksi tällaiset järjestelyt eivät ole mahdollisa.


Tämä on erittäin hyvä pointti. Palveluinnovaatioita on täysin mahdollista tehdä jo nykyisen rataverkon puitteissa ilman mitään uutta rakentamista. Synkronoitu bussivaihtoyhteys lentoasemalle on yksi tällainen, ja toinen olisi suora IC-junayhteys Länsi- ja Itä-Suomen välille Riihimäen kautta (joko käyttäen suunniteltua kolmioraidetta tai sitten asemalla suuntaa vaihtaen), jonka jatkoksi joskus voisi tulla suoraa Pietarin-liikennettäkin. Muitakin vastaavia esimerkkejä tulee mieleen.

Harmi vaan ettei Suomessa ajatella palvelua eikä asiakasta. Ei ainakaan VR ajattele, ja väittäisin etteivät ajattele Finavia tai Finnairkaan, eikä varsinkaan Helsingin ulkopuolista asiakasta. Merkittävin Helsingin ulkopuolinen palveluinnovaatio junaliikenteessä viime vuosilta lienee suora Oulu-Turku -junayhteys, joka eliminoi lukuisilta matkustajilta vaihdon Tampereella. Opiskeluaikoina kuljin itse tuota väliä usein, joten tiedän että vaihto Tampereella ei ollut miellyttävä (vaikka kyseessä olikin kotikaupunkini), ja parhaimmillaan lähes puolet (?) junan matkustajista vaihtoi. Vaihdon eliminointi oli käsittääkseni yksiselitteisesti hieno asia. Mutta ei tuollainen palveluinnovaatio vaadi ruudin keksimistä vaan pelkästään että kuuntelee asiakkaitaan ja tuntee yrityksensä palvelukyvyn, jota voi sitten kalibroida siihen suuntaan, että vastataan asiakkaiden tarpeisiin.

----------


## 339-DF

Täytyy sanoa, että mitä enemmän asiaa mietin, sitä houkuttelevammalta tämä kaukosisustettu Flirt reitillä Tampere-Lentoasema-Turku tuntuu. (Lentoasema lie tuon rautatieaseman virallinen nimi, mikä on kyllä outo, kun ei siinä kerrota, että mikä lentoasema se on. No, samaa linjaa on Eläinpuisto-Zoo:kin, toisaalta.)

Kolmioraiteet, joilla vältetään hidas ja tarpeeton käynti Tikkurilassa ja Huopalahdessa, eivät voi olla kustannuksiltaan mitenkään mahdottomia. Junan tappiollisuuskaan ei ole mitenkään kirkossa kuulutettu, jos samalla AY voi lopettaa takuutappiolliset FC-lennot Turkuun ja Tampereelle ja käyttää ne rahat junaan FC:n sijasta.

Tällainen lentojuna ei edes edellyttäisi henkilöliikennekilpailun vapauttamista, vaan AY ja VR voisivat keskenään tehdä liikenteestä sopimuksen, jossa VR hoitaisi liikenteen ja AY ostaisi sen VR:ltä ja lopettaisi omat FC-syöttölentonsa. Käytännössä siis AY:n partneri vaihtuisi FC:stä VR:ksi. Lippujärjestelmä voisi olla sellainen, että AY myy kaikki liput, ja lippu voi olla osa lentolippua tai se voi olla vaan junamatkalle. Silloin junaa voi käyttää myös, jos on menossa kilpailijan lennolle.

Toki lippujärjestelmä voi olla myös sellainen, että sekä AY että VR myyvät omia lippujaan. Silloin kuitenkin VR kantaisi myös osan reitin tuottoriskistä samaan malliin kuin lentoyhtiöiden codeshare-lennoilla.

Sveitsistä voisi lainata palvelumallin, jossa check-in ja baggage drop voidaan hoitaa rautatieasemalla ainakin Turussa, Salossa, Treella ja Hämeenlinnassa. AY/VR hoitaa laukut sitten rautatieasemalta (samalla junalla) maailmalle. Mutta jos lentoaseman rautatieasemalla pitää tyhjentää ja täyttää laukkuja junasta, niin riittääkö seisonta-aika ilman että kehäradan lähijunaliikenne häiriintyy? Jos tämä ei onnistu, niin sitten baggage drop täytyy tehdä Seutulassa, mutta sielläkin sen voisi tehdä rautatieasemalla ennen terminaaliin menoa.

----------


## hylje

Junan käyttäminen integroituna lentokoneen tapaisena on ongelmallista erityisesti asemajärjestelyiden takia. Yllämainittu seisonta-aika on yksi, seuraava on tietysti laiturialueen rajoittaminen. Jos lentokentän rautatieasemalta on oma check-in, saako sitä käyttää kuka tahansa lähiliikenteen junalla tuleva matkustaja? Jos ei, niin mitä jos Lentojuna ja Kehäjuna tulevat laiturille yhtäaikaa? Jos kyllä, miten varmistetaan rautatieaseman check-inin läpimenoajat, kun oletettavasti lentoasemalla asioivat pyrkivät tasaamaan omaa odotustaan vaikka kävelemällä vähän pidemmän matkan?

----------


## teme

> Junan käyttäminen integroituna lentokoneen tapaisena on ongelmallista erityisesti asemajärjestelyiden takia. Yllämainittu seisonta-aika on yksi, seuraava on tietysti laiturialueen rajoittaminen. Jos lentokentän rautatieasemalta on oma check-in, saako sitä käyttää kuka tahansa lähiliikenteen junalla tuleva matkustaja? Jos ei, niin mitä jos Lentojuna ja Kehäjuna tulevat laiturille yhtäaikaa? Jos kyllä, miten varmistetaan rautatieaseman check-inin läpimenoajat, kun oletettavasti lentoasemalla asioivat pyrkivät tasaamaan omaa odotustaan vaikka kävelemällä vähän pidemmän matkan?


No jos se olisi pelkkä baggage drop? Mut joo kuulostaa järkevältä, tosin se kolmioraide Huopalahteen ei välttämättä ole ihan yksinkertainen juttu jo korkeuserosta johtuen.

Pakollinen megalomaanisempi vaihtoehto: Espoon keskus - Myyrmäki rata ja Ruskeasuo - Hyrylä - Kerava rata. A ja K - juna yhdistetään pohjoiskautta.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Junan käyttäminen integroituna lentokoneen tapaisena on ongelmallista erityisesti asemajärjestelyiden takia. Yllämainittu seisonta-aika on yksi, seuraava on tietysti laiturialueen rajoittaminen. Jos lentokentän rautatieasemalta on oma check-in, saako sitä käyttää kuka tahansa lähiliikenteen junalla tuleva matkustaja? Jos ei, niin mitä jos Lentojuna ja Kehäjuna tulevat laiturille yhtäaikaa? Jos kyllä, miten varmistetaan rautatieaseman check-inin läpimenoajat, kun oletettavasti lentoasemalla asioivat pyrkivät tasaamaan omaa odotustaan vaikka kävelemällä vähän pidemmän matkan?


Ei tuo check-in ole sen kummempi juttu kuin muutama check-in-automaatti, baggage drop-tiski ja yksi check-in-tiski samaan malliin kuin Hongkongissa, Lontoossa tai New Yorkissa rautatie- tai lentokenttäjuna-asemalla. Tosin trendi maailmalla tuntuu olevan, että nämä on säästösyistä lopetettu, JFK:n AirTrainin tiskejä ei koskaan ehditty edes avata. Miten mahtaa olla Madridin Nuevos Ministerios -metriksen tiskien kanssa?

Tiskejä saa käyttää kuka tahansa, aivan kuin lentoaseman Hilton-hotellin aulan lähtöselvitysautomaattiakin saa käyttää kuka tahansa. Niille täytyy vaan varata riittävästi tilaa, ihan asemalaiturilla ne eivät voi olla. Samoin niiltä pitää olla liukuhihnayhteys aseman automatisoituun matkatavarajärjestelmään, ja sen rakentaminen voi kyllä olla hankalaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kolmioraiteet, joilla vältetään hidas ja tarpeeton käynti Tikkurilassa ja Huopalahdessa, eivät voi olla kustannuksiltaan mitenkään mahdottomia. Junan tappiollisuuskaan ei ole mitenkään kirkossa kuulutettu, jos samalla AY voi lopettaa takuutappiolliset FC-lennot Turkuun ja Tampereelle ja käyttää ne rahat junaan FC:n sijasta. [...] Lippujärjestelmä voisi olla sellainen, että AY myy kaikki liput, ja lippu voi olla osa lentolippua tai se voi olla vaan junamatkalle. Silloin junaa voi käyttää myös, jos on menossa kilpailijan lennolle.


Kolmioraiteet tietenkin kannattaisi tehdä, mutta liikennöinnin aloittaminen ei ole siitä kiinni. (Samoinhan lentoratakin kannattaisi tehdä, olisi vielä parempi kuin kolmioraiteet kehäradalle, mutta maksaisi enemmän.)

En osaa sanoa mitään varmaa Finncommin HEL-TMP -reitin kannattavuudesta (ja vielä vähemmän HEL-TKU, kun en ole sillä lentänyt ikinä), mutta kokemukseni on, että HEL-TMP -lennot ovat vähänkään järkevinä ajankohtina yleensä viimeistä paikkaa myöten täynnä. Edellytyksiä kannattavuudelle siis on, mutta aika usein ne on bundlattu yhteen Euroopan-lennon hinnan kanssa, joka aika usein on sama kuin Helsingistä, eli siinä mielessä tuottavat kenties pelkkää tappiota (?).

Itse näkisin lentoasemajunan kannattavuusedellytysten paranevan pikemminkin siten, että heilurina se mahdollistaa lentoasemayhteyden lisäksi suoria matkoja sellaisten asemien välille, mistä ne tällä hetkellä puuttuvat (esim. Tampere-Leppävaara, Tampere-Salo, Turku-Tikkurila, Turku-Hämeenlinna). Tämän kanssa sopii huonosti yhteen liian tiukka integraatio lentolipun kanssa, ainakaan tavalliset junaliput poissulkevana vaihtoehtona.




> Sveitsistä voisi lainata palvelumallin, jossa check-in ja baggage drop voidaan hoitaa rautatieasemalla ainakin Turussa, Salossa, Treella ja Hämeenlinnassa. AY/VR hoitaa laukut sitten rautatieasemalta (samalla junalla) maailmalle. Mutta jos lentoaseman rautatieasemalla pitää tyhjentää ja täyttää laukkuja junasta, niin riittääkö seisonta-aika ilman että kehäradan lähijunaliikenne häiriintyy? Jos tämä ei onnistu, niin sitten baggage drop täytyy tehdä Seutulassa, mutta sielläkin sen voisi tehdä rautatieasemalla ennen terminaaliin menoa.


Tämähän olisi tietysti ideaali, mutta kehäradalla ei varmaankaan ole mahdollista pysähtyä kuormaamaan ja purkamaan laukkuja lentoaseman asemalla. Jotain rullakoita kieltämättä mietin, mutta hieman haasteellista olisi silti. Mutta jopa ilman tuota laukkujen kirjaamista jo ennen lentoasemaa junayhteys palvelisi kohtuullisen hyvin eurooppalaisella mittapuulla. Ei esim. Ranskassa ole mahdollista checkata laukkuja sisään rautatieasemalla vaan pitää matkustaa TGV:llä CDG:n kentälle, raahata laukut hissillä tai liukuportaita pitkin laiturilta terminaaliin, siellä oikealle tiskille jne. Ei ideaalia, mutta ainakin pääsee junalla suoraan (paitsi jos lähtö on terminaalista 1, mikä tarkoittaa CDGVAL-minimetron käyttöä terminaalien välillä kulkemiseen...).

Muuten: tuolta Ranskasta minä tämän heiluri-idean olen kopioinut. Siellä pääsee CDG:n kentälle TGV:llä suoraan. Ja ei niillä TGV-junilla, jotka liikennöivät Pariisin ja provinssikaupunkien väliä vaan nimenomaan sellaisilla, jotka liikennöivät provinssikaupunkien (ja Brysselin) välillä kiertäen Pariisin etelä- ja itäpuolelta ohitusrataa pitkin. Siis vaikkapa Marseille-Lyon-CDG-Lille-Bryssel tai Rennes-CDG-Lille.

Japanissa en ole (vielä?  :Wink:  ) käynyt, mutta lueskelin taannoin matkaopasta, joka kertoi että siellä on yksi tyypillinen vaihtoehto kulkea lentokentältä kaupunkiin junalla, mutta koska junat ovat tupaten täynnä eikä sinne mahdu matkalaukkuja mukaan, niin suositeltava vaihtoehto on luovuttaa laukut pikakuriirifirman kuljetettaviksi suoraan hotelliin. Ja takaisin lähtiessä kuriirifirma toimittaa laukut hotellista lähtöselvitykseen.

Minusta tässä on ideaa. Siitä voisi ideoida useita vaihtoehtoisia palveluskenaarioita. Yksi vaihtoehto olisi, että laukut voi luovuttaa kuljetettavaksi lentokentälle muutamalla tärkeimmällä rautatieasemalla vaikkapa siten, että aamulennoille riittäisi että jättäisi laukut palvelupisteeseen ennen puoltayötä, iltapäivän lennoille vaikkapa aamu klo 9 mennessä, iltalennoille esim. klo 16 mennessä jne. Palvelupisteistä laukut voitaisiin kuljettaa keskitetysti lentoasemalle vaikka pikamaantierahtina esim. 3-4 kertaa päivässä, koska eihän laukun tarvitse matkustaa matkustajan kanssa koko ajan. Sama palvelu toimisi myös tärkeimmistä hotelleista eli bisnesvieras voisi aamulla jättää vastaanottoon laukkunsa toimitettavaksi lentokentälle, lähteä palavereihin, napata iltapäivällä junan kentälle ja kävellä vain portille netissä tehdyn lähtöselvityksensä jälkeen. Eikä vaadi mitään uutta tekniikkaa tai infraa, ainoastaan sen, että joku organisoi tällaisen pikakuljetuksen. Sen jonkun ei sitäpaitsi (kaiketi?) välttämättä tarvitse edes olla lentoyhtiö, kunhan vaan on sovittu millaisella protokollalla laukut luovutetaan pikarahtiyhtiöltä lentoyhtiölle, eli miten tässä vaiheessa lentoyhtiö osaa yhdistää laukun tiedot matkustajan lipputietoihin.

Jos oikein fantastiseen palveluun pyrittäisiin, niin sitten pikarahtifirma kävisi noutamassa matkalaukkuni illalla kotiovelta ja kuljettaisi sen aamuksi lentokentälle. Laukunhan täytyy käytännössä olla illalla jo pakattu, joten se sopisi omaan "matkaprosessiini" hyvin. Voisin sitäpaitsi hyvinkin ajatella maksavani esim. 10-15 euroa lisähintaa tällaisesta palvelusta / suunta, joten oikein suunniteltuna tällainen saattaisi olla kannattavaa liiketoimintaa jo sellaisenaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> En osaa sanoa mitään varmaa Finncommin HEL-TMP -reitin kannattavuudesta (ja vielä vähemmän HEL-TKU, kun en ole sillä lentänyt ikinä), mutta kokemukseni on, että HEL-TMP -lennot ovat vähänkään järkevinä ajankohtina yleensä viimeistä paikkaa myöten täynnä. Edellytyksiä kannattavuudelle siis on, mutta aika usein ne on bundlattu yhteen Euroopan-lennon hinnan kanssa, joka aika usein on sama kuin Helsingistä, eli siinä mielessä tuottavat kenties pelkkää tappiota (?).


Eiköhän ne aika tappiollisia reittejä ole, jos niitä tarkastellaan yksittäin. Mun mielestä AY on sanonut ihan julkisuudessakin, että lennot loppuisi heti, jos lentorata tulisi, ja että lentorata olisi AY:lle kannatettava asia (vaikka eihän ne ole halukkaita siihen investoimaan). Juuri kukaanhan ei lennä noilla reiteillä point-to-point, ja jos/kun jatkomatkustajat kuljetetaan syöttölennoilla käytännössä ilmaiseksi, niin noiden lentojen olemassaolon peruste on kai lähinnä yrittää estää matkustajien valuminen SK:lle ja toisaalta täyttää osaltaan Euroopan lentoja. Ilmeisesti AY:ssa osataan ajatella laajemmin, ja kun TKU ja TMP syöttää riittävästi jatkomatkustajia Eurooppaan, niin kokonaisuudsta voi tulla positiivinen.

FC lentää nuo lennot tilaustyönä AY:lle, eli FC ei myy omia lippuja ko. reiteille eikä sillä ole mitään taloudellista riskiä, se vaan chartraa koneet AY:lle. Se tulee AY:lle halvemmaksi kuin omien koneiden ja varsinkin oman henkilökunnan käyttö. Useimmilla reiteillähän FC lentää osin omalla riskillä ja vuokraa vaan osan paikoista AY:lle normaalein codeshare-periaattein, olkoonkin että AY taitaa näidenkin reittien aikataulut sanella aika tarkkaan.

Muuten OT:na tähän: kun AY:n emot olivat lakossa, AY perui nämä TMP/TKU-lennot ja käytti koneita OUL/RVN-lentoihin. FC:han ei ollut lakossa. Fiksua AY:n näkökulmasta, sillä kun jatkolennot Eurooppaan oli peruttu, niin eihän syöttölennoillakaan juuri ollut matkustajia. Mutta teknisesti nämä syöttölennot eivät olleet lakon piirissä ja AY:n olisikin kuulunut maksaa peruttujen lentojen matkustajille EU-asetuksen vakiokorvaus 250 euroa, kun lento peruttiin kaupallisin perustein (siksi, ettei ole matkustajia). No, tuskin ovat maksaneet. Ei ne maksa niitä korvauksia muutenkaan, ei edes vaikka kuluttajariitalautakunta päätöksessään suosittaisi. Nimim. Kokemusta on.




> Itse näkisin lentoasemajunan kannattavuusedellytysten paranevan pikemminkin siten, että heilurina se mahdollistaa lentoasemayhteyden lisäksi suoria matkoja sellaisten asemien välille, mistä ne tällä hetkellä puuttuvat (esim. Tampere-Leppävaara, Tampere-Salo, Turku-Tikkurila, Turku-Hämeenlinna). Tämän kanssa sopii huonosti yhteen liian tiukka integraatio lentolipun kanssa, ainakaan tavalliset junaliput poissulkevana vaihtoehtona.


Toikin on ihan totta, enpä ajatellutkaan. Sehän olisi hauskasti omanlaisensa kaukopisara, jakelisi vaihdotta Turun ja Tampereen seudun matkustajat pk-seudun aluekeskuksiin eli Espoon keskukseen, Leppävaaraan, Myyrmäkeen ja ilman kolmioraidetta myös Tikkurilaan.

HSL voisi tehdä myös jonkinlaista lippuyhteistyötä, jotta matkustus Espoosta ja Leppävaarasta lentoasemalle sujuisi HSL-lipulla. Tai sitten VR:n vyöhykelipulla.

Pysähdyspaikat siis:
Turku
Kupittaa
Salo
Karjaa
Espoo
Leppävaara
Myyrmäki
Lentoasema
(Tikkurila)
Riihimäki
Hämeenlinna
Toijala (?)
Tampere

Flirtin pitäisi pärjätä monillakin pysähdyksillä aika hyvin, kun se on lähijunaksi tehty. Vai tulisiko noin monesta pysähdyksestä jo liikaa matka-aikaa? Karjaa, Riihimäki ja Toijala kai tappolistalla ekana.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Flirtin pitäisi pärjätä monillakin pysähdyksillä aika hyvin, kun se on lähijunaksi tehty. Vai tulisiko noin monesta pysähdyksestä jo liikaa matka-aikaa? Karjaa, Riihimäki ja Toijala kai tappolistalla ekana.


Vaikea sanoa, kun pitää tasapainotella nopean matka-ajan ja kattavan asematarjonnan välillä. Flirtillä voisi ilman suurempia pysähdyksiä pystyä ajamaan lähes Pendolinon (nykykäytännön) nopeutta eli silloin se ei olisi ainakaan liian hidas. Liian monta pysähdystä pidentäisi matka-aikaa ikävästi, mutta toisaalta parantaisi reitin kannattavuutta kun tarjoaisi enemmän nyt toteutumattomia vaihdottomia poikittaisyhteyksiä. Toisaalta Flirtin nopea kiihdytys auttaisi, kuten sanot. Tätä pitäisi varmaan tutkia vielä lisää, jotta pystyisi sanomaan varmaksi miten kannattaisi tehdä.

----------


## hmikko

> Eiköhän ne aika tappiollisia reittejä ole, jos niitä tarkastellaan yksittäin.


Ainakin Turusta Keski-Eurooppaan, Britanniaan ja Yhdysvaltoihin matkustettaessa on lähes aina kätevämpää lentää SAS/Blue1:n yhteyslennolla Arlandaan tai Kastrupiin kuin Finnairilla/FC:lla Helsinkiin. Omankin kokemuksen mukaan Helsingin-lennot ovat otollisina aikoina silti täynnä. Lienevät kotimaan lennoille tai itään päin jatkavia, tai sitten heitä, jotka ovat saaneet lipun edullisemmin muualta kuin SAS:lta.




> Flirtin pitäisi pärjätä monillakin pysähdyksillä aika hyvin, kun se on lähijunaksi tehty. Vai tulisiko noin monesta pysähdyksestä jo liikaa matka-aikaa? Karjaa, Riihimäki ja Toijala kai tappolistalla ekana.


Eikö Myyrmäki jouda pois, jos Kehäradan paikallisjunat pysähtyvät siellä?

----------


## tlajunen

Kaukojunan kääntymisen Tikkurilan kautta ilman kolmiota näen aika hankalana. Pitäisi ylittää toisen suunnan raiteita, ja lisäksi Kehäradan myötä Tikkurilan ja Kehäradan erkanemiskohdan välillä kulkee jatkossa lähijunia 5 min välein. Vaatisi tuolle välille lisäraiteita, ja mahdollisesti pitäisi myös uusia vaihdeyhteyksiä. Veikkaisin, että se kolmio ei ole juurikaan kalliimpi, ja ainakin ongelmattomampi.

Huopalahden kolmiokin vaikuttaa vähän hankalalta toteuttaa. Lisäksi Kehäradan kaukojuna olisi käytännössä yhtä hidas kuin sillä 10 min välein kulkeva lähijuna. Ohi kun ei pääse, ja käytännön vuoroväliminimikin on mitä on.

Olen siis hyvin pessimisti sen suhteen, että Kehäradalla ajettaisiin koskaan kaukojunia.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Ei tuo check-in ole sen kummempi juttu kuin muutama check-in-automaatti, baggage drop-tiski ja yksi check-in-tiski samaan malliin kuin Hongkongissa, Lontoossa tai New Yorkissa rautatie- tai lentokenttäjuna-asemalla. Tosin trendi maailmalla tuntuu olevan, että nämä on säästösyistä lopetettu, JFK:n AirTrainin tiskejä ei koskaan ehditty edes avata. Miten mahtaa olla Madridin Nuevos Ministerios -metriksen tiskien kanssa?
> 
> Tiskejä saa käyttää kuka tahansa, aivan kuin lentoaseman Hilton-hotellin aulan lähtöselvitysautomaattiakin saa käyttää kuka tahansa. Niille täytyy vaan varata riittävästi tilaa, ihan asemalaiturilla ne eivät voi olla. Samoin niiltä pitää olla liukuhihnayhteys aseman automatisoituun matkatavarajärjestelmään, ja sen rakentaminen voi kyllä olla hankalaa.


Tämä siis olettaen, että matkustaja matkustaa Finnairilla. Pienemmät lentoyhtiöt tuskin ovat kiinnostuneita ylimääräisistä check-in-tiskeistä, rautatieasemalla tai missään muuallakaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:16 ----------




> ...
> Tämähän olisi tietysti ideaali, mutta kehäradalla ei varmaankaan ole mahdollista pysähtyä kuormaamaan ja purkamaan laukkuja lentoaseman asemalla. Jotain rullakoita kieltämättä mietin, mutta hieman haasteellista olisi silti. Mutta jopa ilman tuota laukkujen kirjaamista jo ennen lentoasemaa junayhteys palvelisi kohtuullisen hyvin eurooppalaisella mittapuulla. Ei esim. Ranskassa ole mahdollista checkata laukkuja sisään rautatieasemalla vaan pitää matkustaa TGV:llä CDG:n kentälle, raahata laukut hissillä tai liukuportaita pitkin laiturilta terminaaliin, siellä oikealle tiskille jne. Ei ideaalia, mutta ainakin pääsee junalla suoraan (paitsi jos lähtö on terminaalista 1, mikä tarkoittaa CDGVAL-minimetron käyttöä terminaalien välillä kulkemiseen...).
> 
> Muuten: tuolta Ranskasta minä tämän heiluri-idean olen kopioinut. Siellä pääsee CDG:n kentälle TGV:llä suoraan. Ja ei niillä TGV-junilla, jotka liikennöivät Pariisin ja provinssikaupunkien väliä vaan nimenomaan sellaisilla, jotka liikennöivät provinssikaupunkien (ja Brysselin) välillä kiertäen Pariisin etelä- ja itäpuolelta ohitusrataa pitkin. Siis vaikkapa Marseille-Lyon-CDG-Lille-Bryssel tai Rennes-CDG-Lille.


Käytän itse tätä Bryssel-CDG-yhteyttä aina silloin tällöin, ja se toimii varsin hyvin. Junayhteyden voi ottaa joko lentolipulle suoraan varausjärjestelmästä tai sitten sen voi ostaa joko etukäteen tai junasta. Junavuoroja ei ole Brysseliin valtavasti, mutta kohtuullisesti kuitenkin, ainakin päiväsaikaan. Aamut ja illat ovat haastavampia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä siis olettaen, että matkustaja matkustaa Finnairilla. Pienemmät lentoyhtiöt tuskin ovat kiinnostuneita ylimääräisistä check-in-tiskeistä, rautatieasemalla tai missään muuallakaan.


Automaattihan kyllä hyväksyy ison kasan yhtiöitä. Jos sinne saisi Star Alliancen yhteistiskin, niin käytännössä kaikki paitsi Kelmin matkustajat voisivat käyttää tuota.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kaukojunan kääntymisen Tikkurilan kautta ilman kolmiota näen aika hankalana. Pitäisi ylittää toisen suunnan raiteita, ja lisäksi Kehäradan myötä Tikkurilan ja Kehäradan erkanemiskohdan välillä kulkee jatkossa lähijunia 5 min välein. Vaatisi tuolle välille lisäraiteita, ja mahdollisesti pitäisi myös uusia vaihdeyhteyksiä. Veikkaisin, että se kolmio ei ole juurikaan kalliimpi, ja ainakin ongelmattomampi.


Siinä tapauksessa varmaan kannattaisi rakentaa se kolmio.




> Huopalahden kolmiokin vaikuttaa vähän hankalalta toteuttaa.


No jos Huopalahden kolmio on hankala toteuttaa, ja pääradan/kehäradan kolmio pohjoisesta taas helpompi kuin vaihdejärjestelyt Tikkurilassa (mitkä tuskin kuitenkaan olisivat mahdottomia missään Euroopan suuressa rautatiemaassa?) niin sitten mikä estää suunnanvaihdon Huopalahdessa? Tai sitten junien jatkamisen Helsinkiin (paitsi kenties ruuhka-aikana Ilmalan pullonkaula)? Tai pääradalta tulleiden junien kääntämisen vaikka Vantaankoskella, jos sinne saadaan kääntöraide?

Onhan tässä tukku haasteita, muttei mitään niin mahdotonta, etteikö onnistuisi jos vain halua löytyy. Voi olla, että monopoli-VR:ltä ei löydy halua, kun kerran ei ole pakko palvella asiakkaita, mutta yksityinen junaoperaattori saattaisi hyvinkin haluta yrittää tällaista.




> Lisäksi Kehäradan kaukojuna olisi käytännössä yhtä hidas kuin sillä 10 min välein kulkeva lähijuna. Ohi kun ei pääse, ja käytännön vuoroväliminimikin on mitä on.


Missaat pointin. Jos on matkustanut Tampereelta asti, niin se ei haittaa, jos kehärataa madellaan päästä päähän lähijunan tahtiin. Nopeampi yhteys olisi tietenkin parempi, mutta hidas vaihdoton yhteys on parempi kuin hidas vaihdollinen yhteys. Tuo kehärata on kokonaismatkassa kuitenkin aika pieni %-osuus.




> Olen siis hyvin pessimisti sen suhteen, että Kehäradalla ajettaisiin koskaan kaukojunia.


Jos näin on, niin tämähän on vahva argumentti sen puolesta, että

1) lentorata olisi toteutettava mahdollisimman pikaisesti, sekä

2) kehäradalla ei oikeasti ole valtakunnallista merkitystä, jos sinne ei pääse kaukojunalla.

Varmasti pitää paikkansa, että jos kysyy VR:n pääkonttorista, liikennevirastosta tai LVM:stä (jotka kaikki sijaitsevat Helsingissä), niin tämä pessimismi lienee todennäköinen vastaus. Se on aina helpompaa kuin oikeasti ruveta miettimään, miten jonkun lievästi haasteellisen asian voisi toteuttaa. Erityisesti kun ei ole mitään markkinapainetta tehdä yhtään mitään, ja lisäksi asia koskettaa vain Kehä III:n pohjoispuolella asuvia irrelevantteja "maalaisia". Mutta jos VR:n monopoli purettaisiin, kuten jo EU-säädökset vaativat, niin sitten voisi painetta tällaiseenkin olla ihan eri malliin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse näkisin lentoasemajunan kannattavuusedellytysten paranevan pikemminkin siten, että heilurina se mahdollistaa lentoasemayhteyden lisäksi suoria matkoja sellaisten asemien välille, mistä ne tällä hetkellä puuttuvat (esim. Tampere-Leppävaara, Tampere-Salo, Turku-Tikkurila, Turku-Hämeenlinna).


Suurin osa näistä suorista yhteyksistä olisi vain todella hitaita. Esimerkiksi Tampere-Salo ei olisi yhtään nopeampi kuin Pasilan kautta, mutta Turun kautta se on jo tunnin nopeampi. Turku-Hämeenlinna samoin olisi yli tunnin hitaampi lentoaseman kautta. Aika harva arvostaisi suoraa yhteyttä niin paljon, että olisi valmis merkittävästi pidempään matka-aikaan. Varsinkin, kun kyse on 1,5-3 h matka-ajoista eli prosentuaalisesti todella merkittävistä pidennyksistä.

Ainoastaan uudet suorat yhteydet Helsingin seudun asemille eli Kirkkonummen ja Riihimäen välillä olisivat oikeasti jotenkin merkityksellisiä. Mutta uusi luotu kysyntä varmasti erittäin pientä.




> No jos Huopalahden kolmio on hankala toteuttaa -- niin sitten mikä estää suunnanvaihdon Huopalahdessa?


Martinlaakson rata tulee Huopalahden kaupunkiradan raiteille. Niillä ei onnistu suunnanvaihto, koska on mahdotonta varata raidetta edes 4 minuutiksi 5 minuutin liikenteen vuorovälillä. Kaukojunaraiteiden varaaminen on yhtä mahdotonta, koska niilläkin kulkee 5 junaa tunnissa ja paineita lisäämisellekin olisi. Vähintään uusi seisontaraide vaadittaisiin, mutta sitä ei voi rakentaa Huopalahden asemalle, ellei vähintäänkin kaukoliikenteen laitureita rakennettaisi kokonaan uudelleen.




> Tai sitten junien jatkamisen Helsinkiin (paitsi kenties ruuhka-aikana Ilmalan pullonkaula)?


Sehän sitten poistaisi suurimman osan niistä uusista suorista yhteyksistä, ja ainoaksi jäisi uusi parempi yhteys pohjoisesta lentoasemalle. Miksei siis päättää junia lentoasemalle?




> Onhan tässä tukku haasteita, muttei mitään niin mahdotonta, etteikö onnistuisi jos vain halua löytyy.


On tässä myös tukku tarvittavia investointeja sekä uuden liikenteen melko isot kustannukset. Ei kaikki ole aina halusta kiinni, eikä VR aina pelkästä pahasta tahdosta kieltäydy asiakkaiden palvelemisesta. Olen melko varma, että tarvittavat investoinnit näiden junien ajamiseen olisivat useita kymmeniä miljoonia. Paljon parempi pistää ne säästöpossuun sitä oikeaa lentorataa varten, kun se tekisi nämäkin investoinnit tarpeettomaksi.




> 2) kehäradalla ei oikeasti ole valtakunnallista merkitystä, jos sinne ei pääse kaukojunalla.


Hangon liikenteellä ei ole valtakunnallista merkitystä, koska sinne ei ajeta suoria junia Helsingistä? Tampereelta Helsinkiin lentävillä liityntälennoilla ei ole merkitystä Tampereen kansainväliselle liikenteelle, koska ne eivät tarjoa suoria kansainvälisiä yhteyksiä? Kehä III:lla ei ole valtakunnallista merkitystä, koska tie ei kulje suoraan Helsingin seudun ulkopuolelle vaan joutuu liittymärampeilla vaihtamaan toisille teille?

Et voi määritellä, että valtakunnalliseksi liikenteeksi määrittelyn ehtona on suora yhteys. Liikenneverkko on kokonaisuus, jossa myös valtakunnallisen liikenteen vaihtomatkustajilla on merkityksensä. Näiden merkityksen osuus ja siten hankkeen valtakunnallisuus määritellään näiden osuutena kokonaismatkustajista, ei sillä, minkälaisia junia sillä radalla ajaa ja kuinka paljon suoria yhteyksiä on. Totta kai suorat yhteydet palvelevat valtakunnallista liikennettä paremmin, mutta se ei tarkoita etteivätkö vaihdollisetkin yhteydet yhtä lailla palvelisi valtakunnallista liikennettä. Helsingin metrollakin on merkitystä valtakunnallisessa liikenteessä siltä osin kuin se palvelee vaihtomatkustajia kaukojunista. Samasta syystä myös matkakeskukset ovat liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön vetämän valtakunnallisen ohjelman tuotoksia: niiden tarkoitus on sujuvoittaa valtakunnallisen liikenteen matkaketjuja parantamalla vaihtoyhteyksiä. Se, että matkakeskuksista lähtee lukuisia seutuliikenteen busseja, ei tarkoita että ne palvelevat yksin seudullista liikennettä.

Olen samaa mieltä, että Kehärata ei palvele valtakunnallista liikennettä ollenkaan niin hyvin kuin Lentorata. Mutta se ei tarkoita, etteikö Kehäradalla silti olisi valtakunnallista merkitystä, vaikkei sillä tule ajamaan yhtään kaukojunaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> On tässä myös tukku tarvittavia investointeja sekä uuden liikenteen melko isot kustannukset. Ei kaikki ole aina halusta kiinni, eikä VR aina pelkästä pahasta tahdosta kieltäydy asiakkaiden palvelemisesta. Olen melko varma, että tarvittavat investoinnit näiden junien ajamiseen olisivat useita kymmeniä miljoonia. Paljon parempi pistää ne säästöpossuun sitä oikeaa lentorataa varten, kun se tekisi nämäkin investoinnit tarpeettomaksi.


Aika vaikea sanoa kuinka paljon investointeja tarvittaisiin kun tätä ei ole oikeasti vielä ikinä selvitetty. Kannattaisikohan selvittää? Säästöpossuun laittaminen ei hyödytä mitään, jos lentorata saadaan aikaisintaan 2050 eli käytännössä ei koskaan. Olisi parempi pyrkiä parantamaan palvelua tässä ja nyt lähes 0-investoinneilla. Samalla se loisi painetta aikaistaa niitä suurempia investointeja.




> Olen samaa mieltä, että Kehärata ei palvele valtakunnallista liikennettä ollenkaan niin hyvin kuin Lentorata. Mutta se ei tarkoita, etteikö Kehäradalla silti olisi valtakunnallista merkitystä, vaikkei sillä tule ajamaan yhtään kaukojunaa.


Kehäradalla ei ole valtakunnallista merkitystä, jos sitä pitkin ei saavu lentoasemalle matkustajia. Eikä matkustajia saavu, jos yhteys on vaihdollinen. Vaihdollinen yhteys ei käytännössä mahdollista lyhyiden liittymälentojen lopettamista, koska silloin ainakin Tampereelta ja Turusta matkustajat pakenisivat Blue1/SAS:n yhteyksille Tukholman kautta ja Air Balticin yhteyksille Riian kautta.

Ennen kuin kukaan viisastelee, että "via RIX" ei ole bisnesmatkustajalle käytännöllinen yhteys aikataulujen vuoksi, niin voin kertoa että seuraava oma työmatkani on varattu nimenomaan Air Balticille. Ennen olen viime vuodet pääosin kulkenut Finnairilla (joskus SAS:llä), mutta se on ruvennut käymään kalliiksi, kun halvempiakin vaihtoehtoja nykyään on. Sen säästön rinnalla jokunen ylimääräinen yöpyminen on täysin harmiton lisäkulu. Jos Finnair menisi lisäksi vielä katkaisemaan liittymälennot eikä vaihdotonta junayhteyttä olisi, minua ei enää näkyisi varmaan ikinä Helsinki-Vantaalla kuin ehkä siinä tapauksessa että olisi suora kaukolento edessä ja Finnairilla paras aikataulu/hinta-kombinaatio.

Eli se siitä kehäradan valtakunnallisuudesta. Kehärata ei ole yhtään sen valtakunnallisempi yhteys kuin Vantaan bussi 61 eikä sillä juuri enemmän lentomatkustajia kulkisi -- paitsi jos sinne saadaan mukaan edes hiukan kaukojunatarjontaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kehäradalla ei ole valtakunnallista merkitystä, jos sitä pitkin ei saavu lentoasemalle matkustajia. Eikä matkustajia saavu, jos yhteys on vaihdollinen.


Tarkoitat varmaankin, että lentoasemalle ei saavu matkustajia, jotka ajattelevat kuten sinä. Mutta se ei tarkoita, etteikö vaihdollinenkin yhteys monia palvelisi ja vielä kohtalaisen hyvin. Ihan varmasti palvelee. On aika rohkeaa väittää ilman mitään taustatukea, että asetelma on niin mustavalkoinen, että lentoasemalle ei kukaan tule kuin suoralla junayhteydellä. Sehän myös tarkoittaisi, että Lentoratakin palvelee tamperelaisia ainoastaan 500 m säteellä rautatieasemasta.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Automaattihan kyllä hyväksyy ison kasan yhtiöitä. Jos sinne saisi Star Alliancen yhteistiskin, niin käytännössä kaikki paitsi Kelmin matkustajat voisivat käyttää tuota.


Ongelmana ei olekaan lähtöselvitys sinänsä (monethan tekevät sen jo kotonaan tai tekstiviestitse), vaan matkatavarat. No, eittämättä, jos sekä Oneworld että Star Alliancella olisi tiski kentällä, niin siinähän se pitkälti olisikin. Järjestelmä, jolla matkalaukut saataisiin asemalta kahteen eri terminaaliin vaatisi kuitenkin melkoisen investoinnin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tarkoitat varmaankin, että lentoasemalle ei saavu matkustajia, jotka ajattelevat kuten sinä. Mutta se ei tarkoita, etteikö vaihdollinenkin yhteys monia palvelisi ja vielä kohtalaisen hyvin. Ihan varmasti palvelee. On aika rohkeaa väittää ilman mitään taustatukea, että asetelma on niin mustavalkoinen, että lentoasemalle ei kukaan tule kuin suoralla junayhteydellä. Sehän myös tarkoittaisi, että Lentoratakin palvelee tamperelaisia ainoastaan 500 m säteellä rautatieasemasta.


No kuinka paljon nykyisellä bussilla 61 saapuu junamatkustajia lentoasemalle? Muistaakseni Finavian omienkin tutkimusten mukaan kaukojuna on äärimmäisen harvan kulkumuoto lentoasemalle tultaessa. Tosin siitä on yleensä tehty se väärä johtopäätös, ettei kaukojunaliikennettä tarvitsisi lentoasemalle johtaa.

Miten kehärata loppujen lopuksi parantaisi yhteyttä verrattuna bussiin 61? Hieman, kenties.

Aika rohkeaa on väittää, että kyseessä olisi vain allekirjoittaneen preferenssi. Yleisesti tiedetään, että vaihdot aina heikentävät yhteyden houkuttavuutta. Lisäksi lentomatkustuksen yhteydessä on yleensä painavia matkalaukkuja raahattavana, mistä voidaan ilman suurempaa virhepäättelyn riskiä johtaa oletus, että vaihdon aiheuttama heikennys vaikuttaa voimakkaammin lentomatkustajiin kuin matkustajiin keskimäärin. Erityisesti jos vaihtoehtoja on (liittymälennot Helsinkiin + liittymälennot muihin hubeihin).

Aina jokunen repputuristi varmasti tuollaistakin yhteyttä käyttää, mutta suomalainen ulkomaille suuntaava bisnesmatkustaja tuskin, ja ulkomainen Suomeen tuleva bisnesmatkustaja melko varmasti ei. Ulkomaiselle bisnesmatkustajalle sitäpaitsi usein on olemassa vielä enemmän potentiaalisia substituutteja (esim. pyytää suomalaista osapuolta matkustamaan luokseen, palaveerata jossain muualla, perustaa Suomen/Pohjoismaiden-konttori muualle tms.).

En pysty todistamaan tätä täysin aukottomasti todeksi, mutta perustan sen reilun 12 vuoden aikana työelämässä saatuihin kokemuksiin kansainvälisestä liiketoimintaympäristöstä ja työmatkustuksesta.

----------


## Albert

Tuskin tarvitsee kantaa huolta business-matkustajista. Nehän nyt kulkee firman piikkiin vaikka hulikukkerilla.
Kansahan tuossa tulikin niputettua nimikkeen "repputuristi" alle.
Nämä rassukathan käyttävät parasta mahdollista yhteyttä, vaikka vaihtojakin olisi matkan varrella. 
Voivat kuule käyttää vaikka Kehärataakin. Itsekin menisin kentälle mieluimmin junalla.

----------


## hmikko

> Yleisesti tiedetään, että vaihdot aina heikentävät yhteyden houkuttavuutta. Lisäksi lentomatkustuksen yhteydessä on yleensä painavia matkalaukkuja raahattavana, mistä voidaan ilman suurempaa virhepäättelyn riskiä johtaa oletus, että vaihdon aiheuttama heikennys vaikuttaa voimakkaammin lentomatkustajiin kuin matkustajiin keskimäärin.


Pendolinoissa ja kaksikerrosvaunuissa on muuten aika puutteelliset matkatavaratilat isojen laukkujen kanssa liikkuvien lentomatkustajien kannalta. Eteisten hyllyt tulevat nopeasti täyteen ja vanhanmallisia konnarivaunuja ei ole. Kuluneena syksynä olen väistellyt kovakuorisia lentomatkatavaratarroin varustettuja laukkuja Pendolinon käytävillä useamman kerran, ja kaksikerroksisissa ylähyllyille ei mahdu oikein edes täyteen pakatut putkikassin tyyppiset laukut.

Viimeksi istuin junassa vieraan keski-ikäisen naisen vieressä, joka keskustelusta päätellen lensi suht usein sekä työ- että lomamatkoilla. Hän oli vannonut ettei koskaan enää käytä VR:n palveluita lentokentälle matkustamiseen muutaman reippaan myöhästymisen jälkeen. Kyseessä olivat käsittääkseni Helsinki-Vantaan, Tampereen ja Jyväskylän kentät. Bussit taas olivat olleet aina ajoissa minuutilleen hänen kokemuksensa mukaan. Oma havaintoni Turku-HV -busseista on vastaava. Juna, jossa istuimme, myöhästyi määränpäässä puolitoista tuntia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> No kuinka paljon nykyisellä bussilla 61 saapuu junamatkustajia lentoasemalle?


En minä tiedä, mutta varmasti lukumäärä on nollaa suurempi ja Kehäradalla kentälle saapuvia pienempi. Myös 61:llä on siis valtakunnallista merkitystä, joskin ei kovin suurta.




> Miten kehärata loppujen lopuksi parantaisi yhteyttä verrattuna bussiin 61?


Se tekee vaihdon selkeämmäksi, matkan nopeammaksi, mukavuuden paremmaksi, väline vaihtuu paremman brändin omaavaksi. Ja välinetyyppi pysyy koko matkan samana. Olen melko varma, että koettu kynnys vaihtaa junasta junaan on todella paljon pienempi kuin junasta bussiin, koska "järjestelmästä" ei poistuta.

Kuinka paljon enemmän Hervantaan kulkisi raitiovaunulla ihmisiä kuin nykyisellä bussilla? Ilmeisesti ei yhtään? Onko Tampereen pikaraitiotiekin siis tarpeeton? Tarvitseeko senkään raitiovaunun edes mennä rautatieaseman kautta, koska se ei vaihdollisena yhteytenä palvelisi mitenkään valtakunnallista liikennettä eikä lisäisi Tampereen muiden osien saavutettavuutta muualta Suomesta?




> Aika rohkeaa on väittää, että kyseessä olisi vain allekirjoittaneen preferenssi.


Ei kun minä sanoin, että se on vain sinun preferenssi sekä niiden, jotka ajattelevat samalla tavalla. Se on kuitenkin pienempi joukko kuin kaikki lentomatkustajat. Väitän myös, että merkittävästi pienempi (arvaan: 30-70 % pienempi).




> Yleisesti tiedetään, että vaihdot aina heikentävät yhteyden houkuttavuutta.


Enhän minä muuta olekaan väittänyt! Mutta sinä väität, että vaihdollisuus on ylivoimainen este luokitella yhteys millään tavoin valtakunnalliseksi ja että vaihdollisuus tekee yhteyden arvoksi 0.




> Aina jokunen repputuristi varmasti tuollaistakin yhteyttä käyttää, mutta suomalainen ulkomaille suuntaava bisnesmatkustaja tuskin, ja ulkomainen Suomeen tuleva bisnesmatkustaja melko varmasti ei.


Tästä on nyt siis näyttönä sinun mielipiteesi (jolle annan toki arvoa sinänsä). Onko sinulla aiheesta myös vähintäänkin kvalitatiivista tutkimusta tai mielellään kvantitatiivista, jonka avulla voi tehdä ihan oikeita päätelmiä hypoteeseistäsi? Pohjustat kuitenkin sille sen edelleen erittäin rohkean mielipiteesi, että Kehäradan valtakunnallinen merkitsevyys = 0. Minä edelleenkin väitän vain, että Kehäradan valtakunnallinen merkitsevyys luonnollisesti on pienempi (merkittävästi pienempi) kuin Lentoradan, mutten toki mene väittämään, että se on valtakunnallisena yhteytenä täysin arvoton ja etteikö vaihdolliset junamatkat olisi osa valtakunnallista liikenneverkkoa, alkoivat ne lentoasemalta tai mistä hyvänsä.




> En pysty todistamaan tätä täysin aukottomasti todeksi, mutta perustan sen reilun 12 vuoden aikana työelämässä saatuihin kokemuksiin kansainvälisestä liiketoimintaympäristöstä ja työmatkustuksesta.


Käsitin, että työskentelet markkinoinnin parissa. Sillä alalla pitäisi osata antaa juuri oikea arvo tällaisille mutuille ja oikeita vahvoja mielipiteitä muodostaa vain oikealla tavalla tehtyjen markkinatutkimusten avulla, koska vain niillä saadaan ihan oikeaa evidenssiä siitä, mikä on esimerkiksi junayhteyden vaihdon merkitys yhteyden koetulle arvolle. Pahin virhe on olettaa ilman kunnollista tutkimusta tietävänsä, miten muut ihmiset minkäkin asian arvottavat.




> Aika vaikea sanoa kuinka paljon investointeja tarvittaisiin kun tätä ei ole oikeasti vielä ikinä selvitetty. Kannattaisikohan selvittää?


No tällä foorumilla voidaan esittää myös valistuneita arvauksia vastaavien hankkeiden perusteella. Melko luotettavasti voidaan kuitenkin todeta, että vaikka satojen miljoonien investoinneista ei olekaan kyse, investoinnit eivät todellakaan ole mitättömän suuruisia. Lisäksi voidaan todeta, että liikutaan rataverkon ruuhkaisimmalla alueella, jossa liikenne- ja vaihdejärjestelyt eivät muutenkaan salli ihan minkälaisia tahansa muuveja ja jossa vapausasteita on vähän ja vaikuttavia asioita erittäin paljon. Ja alueella, joka on Suomen tiheimmin rakennettua.




> Säästöpossuun laittaminen ei hyödytä mitään, jos lentorata saadaan aikaisintaan 2050 eli käytännössä ei koskaan. Olisi parempi pyrkiä parantamaan palvelua tässä ja nyt lähes 0-investoinneilla.


Lähes 0-investoinneillakin tulee olla investointia vastaava hyöty. Toistaiseksi olet esittänyt vain junia, joiden kannattavuus on mielestäni heikoilla kantimilla, koska tarjoavat vain vähän uusia suoria yhteyksiä Lisäksi ne toimisivat ennestään erittäin ruuhkaisella rataverkolla, jolla olisi erittäin paljon muitakin kasvupaineita. Todennäköistä on, että ne myös vähentäisivät samalla Helsinkiin kulkevia suoria yhteyksiä. Kyseeseen ei tule ainoastaan saavutetut hyödyt vaan myös suuret vaihtoehtoiskustannukset. Siksi olen varma, että investointien suhteellinen kannattavuus olisi paljon pienempi kuin Lentoradan sekä pienempi kuin oikeastaan minkä tahansa muun pääkaupunkiseudun rataverkkoon tehtävän investoinnin. Ei ole siis väliä sillä, jos Lentorata rakennettaisiin 40 vuoden päästä (ja siinähän tapauksessa lentoaseman yhteyksillä ei oikeasti ole niin kovin suurta merkitystä, jos kerran Kehäradalla pärjätään niin pitkälle), kun mikä tahansa muu ratahanke ansaitsisi ne rahat paremmin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Se tekee vaihdon selkeämmäksi, matkan nopeammaksi, mukavuuden paremmaksi, väline vaihtuu paremman brändin omaavaksi. Ja välinetyyppi pysyy koko matkan samana. Olen melko varma, että koettu kynnys vaihtaa junasta junaan on todella paljon pienempi kuin junasta bussiin, koska "järjestelmästä" ei poistuta.


Toisaalta ei nykyistä bussiyhteyttäkään ole markkinoitu aktiivisesti. Ja väittäisin että matkalaukkujen raahaamisen vaiva ei juurikaan vähene. Se millaiset penkit yms. on muutaman minuutin matkalla ei liene aivan hirveän olennainen asia. No, mutta näistä voi väitellä vaikka kuinka pitkään.




> Kuinka paljon enemmän Hervantaan kulkisi raitiovaunulla ihmisiä kuin nykyisellä bussilla? Ilmeisesti ei yhtään? Onko Tampereen pikaraitiotiekin siis tarpeeton? Tarvitseeko senkään raitiovaunun edes mennä rautatieaseman kautta, koska se ei vaihdollisena yhteytenä palvelisi mitenkään valtakunnallista liikennettä eikä lisäisi Tampereen muiden osien saavutettavuutta muualta Suomesta?


Tiedät itsekin tasan tarkkaan, että raitiotie Hervantaan maksaa ehkä jotain 170 M€ (jos lasketaan vain keskusta-Hervanta -osuus) varikoineen. Kehärata taas maksaa 605 M€ (nykytiedon mukaan).

Jos tarkastellaan matkustajamääriä karkeasti niin kehäradalle ennustetaan pikaisen googlauksen perusteella 17 000 - 24 000 matkustaja arkivuorokaudessa (vuositasolla n. 4,1 - 5,8 miljoonaa). Tampereella Hervannan bussilinjat kuljettivat vuonna 2009 jo sellaiset pyöreästi 6,0 miljoonaa matkustajaa. Tosin tuosta täytyy vähentää yhden linjan osuus lännessä, mutta vastaavasti lisätä tilastoimattomat kertalippumatkustajat päälle, eli voisin otaksua että bussien matkustajamäärä asettuu joka tapauksessa kehäradan matkustajamäärään suhteessa haarukan yläpäähän eli ehkä 5,5 miljoonaan. Jos tähän laitetaan vielä vaikka raidekerroin 1,2 suuruisena päälle, niin puhutaan 6,6 miljoonasta matkustajasta vuodessa. Konservatiivinen arvio ja silti selkeästi enemmän kuin kehärata optimistisemmankaan arvion mukaan.

Eli vastauksena kysymykseesi: raitiotie lisää matkustajia bussiin nähden raidekertoimen verran, joka kokemusperäisesti liikkuu käsittääkseni yleensä välillä 1,2 - 2,0. Raidekerroin toki pätee kehärataankin, mutta olematon kaukojunalla lentoasemalle tulijoiden määrä tuskin pelkän raidekertoimen perusteella kasvaa huimasti.

Lasketaanpa muuten huvin vuoksi investointi per vuotuinen matkustaja:

kehärata: 605 M€ / 4,1 Mmatk. ... 605 M€ / 5,8 Mmatk. = 104...148 €/vuotuinen matkustaja

Hervannan raitiotie: 170 M€ / 6,6 Mmatk. = 26 €/vuotuinen matkustaja

Hervannan raitiotie palvelee joitakin valtakunnallisesti tärkeitä kohteita kuten poliisikoulu ja Tampereen Teknillinen Yliopisto, mutta kukaan ei ole silti esittänyt että se olisi valtakunnallinen liikenneyhteys, vaikka syöttäisikin matkustajia rautatieasemalta näihin kohteisiin.

Kehärata syöttää matkustajia valtakunnallisesti tärkeälle lentoasemalle, mutta koska matkustajamäärien perusteella se ei ole olennainen kaukoliikennematkustajien syöttöyhteys lentoasemalle, sillä ei ole valtakunnallista merkitystä samalla tavalla kuin lentoradalla olisi.




> Ei kun minä sanoin, että se on vain sinun preferenssi sekä niiden, jotka ajattelevat samalla tavalla. Se on kuitenkin pienempi joukko kuin kaikki lentomatkustajat. Väitän myös, että merkittävästi pienempi (arvaan: 30-70 % pienempi).


Millä perustelet tuota %-heittoasi? Kysyn vaan koska olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla mikä logiikka tässä on takana.




> Enhän minä muuta olekaan väittänyt! Mutta sinä väität, että vaihdollisuus on ylivoimainen este luokitella yhteys millään tavoin valtakunnalliseksi ja että vaihdollisuus tekee yhteyden arvoksi 0.


Arvo tuskin on nolla, mutta niin kauan kuin parempia substituutteja on, se on hyvin lähellä nollaa.




> Tästä on nyt siis näyttönä sinun mielipiteesi (jolle annan toki arvoa sinänsä). Onko sinulla aiheesta myös vähintäänkin kvalitatiivista tutkimusta tai mielellään kvantitatiivista, jonka avulla voi tehdä ihan oikeita päätelmiä hypoteeseistäsi? [...] Käsitin, että työskentelet markkinoinnin parissa. Sillä alalla pitäisi osata antaa juuri oikea arvo tällaisille mutuille ja oikeita vahvoja mielipiteitä muodostaa vain oikealla tavalla tehtyjen markkinatutkimusten avulla, koska vain niillä saadaan ihan oikeaa evidenssiä siitä, mikä on esimerkiksi junayhteyden vaihdon merkitys yhteyden koetulle arvolle. Pahin virhe on olettaa ilman kunnollista tutkimusta tietävänsä, miten muut ihmiset minkäkin asian arvottavat.


No, kun kerran kysyt: opiskelutaustani on ekonomi, pääaineena kansainvälinen markkinointi. Kyllä, olen jonkin verran opiskellut myös markkinatutkimusten tekoa. Työelämässä olen oikeastaan koko ajan ollut tuotehallinnassa tai siihen liittyvissä tehtävissä (tuotteistaminen, hinnoittelu, tarjouslaskenta jne.), ensin fyysisten tuotteiden / järjestelmien parissa ja viimeiset 7 vuotta palvelutuotehallinnassa B2B-tyyppisessä liiketoiminnassa.

Täytyy muistaa että markkinatutkimusta on kvalitatiivista ja kvantitatiivista. Kvalitatiiviseen markkinatutkimukseen rinnastaisin kaikki asiakaspalautteet. Jos sieltä nousee sellaisia asioita, jotka haastavat olemassa olevia näkemyksiä, niin kokemukseni on, että niille pitää antaa niiden lukumäärään nähden suhteettoman suuri painoarvo. Niissä voi paljastua sellaisia asiakasvaatimuksia, joiden olemassaolosta ei oltu edes tietoisia ennen. Yksittäinen palaute voi olla ikäänkuin jäävuoren huippu, siis yksittäinen merkki jostain paljon isommasta, joka jossain vaiheessa voi nousta pinnalle.

Vasta sitten kun on kvalitatiivisesti selvitetty millaisia asiakasvaatimuksia tai -tarpeita on olemassa voidaan hyödyntää kvantitatiivisia menetelmiä sen selvittämiseksi, millainen markkinapotentiaali niiden taakse mahdollisesti kätkeytyy.

Täytyy muistaa, että tuotehallinnan perustehtävä on löytää tapoja sovittaa yhteen asiakkaiden tarpeet ja se mitä firma tarjoaa. Aika usein kyse on siitä, että löydetään olemassa olevasta portfoliosta valmiita palasia, joista sorvataan kokonaisratkaisu asiakkaan tarpeisiin. Joskus taas täytyy ajaa muutoksia itse perusportfolioon. Mutta tuotehallinnan tehtävä ei missään nimessä ole se, että etsitään mahdollisimman hyviä perusteluja sille, ettei jotain yksittäistäkään asiakasvaatimusta tarvitsisi ottaa tosissaan.

Ja miksikö sitten luotan tässä lentoasemayhteysasiassa omaan näkemykseeni? No, ensiksi olen itse kohderyhmää. Katson että omat kokemukseni ovat samankaltaiset kuin monien muiden kokemukset. Toisekseen en edusta palveluntarjoajaa itseään. Yrityksethän sokeutuvat itse aina sille, miltä oma bisnes näyttää asiakkaan silmin, mutta asiakas näkee asiat sellaisina kuin ne ovat.

Ja kun nyt satun olemaan kohderyhmää, niin ei kohderyhmää edustavalta taholta tulevat arvelut siitä, että edustaisin jotenkin marginaalista osaa kohderyhmästä näkemyksineni vaatisi vähän parempia perusteluja, joilla osoitettaisiin ensin vaikka kvalitatiivisesti millaisia muita ajattelumalleja saman kohderyhmän sisällä voisi olla.

Eli suomeksi sanottuna: olisi kiva tietää, miksi kukaan tamperelainen (tai muulta paikkakunnalta tuleva) preferoisi yhteyttä, joka on palvelutasoltaan kohtuullisen objektiivisesti arvioituna heikompi kuin tarjolla olevat substituutit (joihin ainakin Tampereen tapauksessa sisältyvät ainakin eri lentoyhtiöiden suorat yhteydet omiin hubeihinsa, Paunun Expressbus Vantaalle, ajaminen Vantaalle, joidenkin matkojen korvaaminen videoneuvottelulla yms.).




> Lähes 0-investoinneillakin tulee olla investointia vastaava hyöty. Toistaiseksi olet esittänyt vain junia, joiden kannattavuus on mielestäni heikoilla kantimilla, koska tarjoavat vain vähän uusia suoria yhteyksiä Lisäksi ne toimisivat ennestään erittäin ruuhkaisella rataverkolla, jolla olisi erittäin paljon muitakin kasvupaineita. Todennäköistä on, että ne myös vähentäisivät samalla Helsinkiin kulkevia suoria yhteyksiä.


Sivuutat nyt kokonaan eri paikkakunnille koituvat tavoitettavuushyödyt, joiden arvoa voi olla vaikea kvantifioida, mutta jotka ovat silti hyvin todellisia. Liiketaloudellinen kannattavuus ei ole koko tarina -- paitsi että VR:n tapauksessa tietenkin on, koska näin on valtio-omistaja strategisesti halunnut.

(Pahoittelut hieman pätkivästä vastauksesta. Kirjoittelin tätä useaan otteeseen monen tunnin ajan muutaman minuutin pätkissä. Ajatus katkesi moneen kertaa.)

----------


## kouvo

> Melko luotettavasti voidaan kuitenkin todeta, että vaikka satojen miljoonien investoinneista ei olekaan kyse, investoinnit eivät todellakaan ole mitättömän suuruisia.


No jos tosiaan puhutaan ainoastaan kymmenien miljoonien investoinneista versus Lentorata (satoja miljoonia, ellei sitten ihan miljardi) niin "hanke" ansaitsisi mielestäni jo tämän perusteella tarkemmman tarkastelun. Tuolla satojen miljoonien investointikuilulla paikattaisiin jo aika hyvin liikennöintikustannusten tappioita, joita eittämättä syntyisi vertailussa Lentorataan.

Lentorataan verrattuna tämä heiluri toisi myös kokonaan uuden liikennesuunnan (Turku) suoran lentoasemayhteyden päähän.





> Siksi olen varma, että investointien suhteellinen kannattavuus olisi paljon pienempi kuin Lentoradan sekä pienempi kuin oikeastaan minkä tahansa muun pääkaupunkiseudun rataverkkoon tehtävän investoinnin. Ei ole siis väliä sillä, jos Lentorata rakennettaisiin 40 vuoden päästä (ja siinähän tapauksessa lentoaseman yhteyksillä ei oikeasti ole niin kovin suurta merkitystä, jos kerran Kehäradalla pärjätään niin pitkälle), kun mikä tahansa muu ratahanke ansaitsisi ne rahat paremmin.


Toki itsellenikin tulee mieleen muutamia pk-seudun rakasraideliikennesuunnitelmia, jotka todennäköisesti olisivat suhteellisesti kannattavampia. Toisaalta kun miettii minkälaisiin raskasraideliikennehankkeisiin pk-seudulla ja sen ympäristössä viimevuosina ollaan onnistuttu paalua uskomattomat vuoret tuhoamaan, en lainkaan ihmettelisi vaikka tämä lentoasemaheiluri vaikuttaisi hyvinkin järkevältä hankkeelta kun sitä verrataan seuraavaksi julkaistavaan toteuttamisvaiheeseen asti etenevään suureen pk-seudun raskasraideliikennehankkeeseen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No jos tosiaan puhutaan ainoastaan kymmenien miljoonien investoinneista versus Lentorata (satoja miljoonia, ellei sitten ihan miljardi) niin "hanke" ansaitsisi mielestäni jo tämän perusteella tarkemmman tarkastelun. Tuolla satojen miljoonien investointikuilulla paikattaisiin jo aika hyvin liikennöintikustannusten tappioita, joita eittämättä syntyisi vertailussa Lentorataan.


Toki pointtini on, että tämä ei korvaa lentorataa, joka olisi oikeasti erittäin tärkeä hanke, ja sitä pitäisi kiirehtiä. Mutta niin kauan kuin lentorataa ei ole, pitää nähdäkseni vaihdoton yhteys suurimmista kaupungeista Vantaan lentoasemalle tarjota jollakin tavoin.

Lentoradan etu olisi tähän verrattuna se, että lentoasema tulisi kaikkien kaukojunien matkan varrelle eikä tarvittaisi mitään erillisiä junavuoroja. Silloin tarjonta olisi laajin mahdollinen, yhteydet mahdollisimmat nopeita ja operointikustannukset silti nykytasoa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se millaiset penkit yms. on muutaman minuutin matkalla ei liene aivan hirveän olennainen asia.


No, vain junalla se on muutaman minuutin matka. Bussillahan se kestää 20 minuuttia. Eikä bussin ja junan mukavuusero mistään penkkien laadusta synny.




> Tiedät itsekin tasan tarkkaan, että raitiotie Hervantaan maksaa ehkä jotain 170 M (jos lasketaan vain keskusta-Hervanta -osuus) varikoineen. Kehärata taas maksaa 605 M (nykytiedon mukaan).


Eihän tässä investoinnin suuruudella ole mitään tekemistä. En minä ole niiden suhteellisia kannattavuuksia vertaamassa vaan osoittamassa sitä, että sinun mielestäsi vaihdollinen yhteys ei missään tapauksessa tuota valtakunnallista matkustusta, joten ei Hervannan pikaraitiotienkään kai tarvitse mennä rautatieasemalle, koska kukaan ei haluaisi siitä junaan vaihtaa. Ihan sama mistä summasta tai matkustajamääristä nyt on kyse; viittaan ajattelutapaasi, jossa vain suora yhteys muka voi olla yhteys.




> Eli vastauksena kysymykseesi: raitiotie lisää matkustajia bussiin nähden raidekertoimen verran, joka kokemusperäisesti liikkuu käsittääkseni yleensä välillä 1,2 - 2,0. Raidekerroin toki pätee kehärataankin, mutta olematon kaukojunalla lentoasemalle tulijoiden määrä tuskin pelkän raidekertoimen perusteella kasvaa huimasti.


Raidekerroin pätee vain kahteen vertailukelpoiseen yhteyteen. Nyt on kyse paljon muustakin, koska 61:n käyttämiselle nykyään on paljon raidekertoimen ulkopuolelle jääviä esteitä. 61 kuuluu HSL:n lippujärjestelmään ja sen aikataulutiedot ovat HSL:n takana. Kehäradan junaan vaihto ei eroa VR:n junasta toiseen VR:n junaan vaihdosta. Ihan alkaen siitä, että Tampereen juna-asemalta voi ostaa lipun lentoasemalle. Se on todella ison kynnyksen poisto. Lisäksi uusi yhteys on nopeampi ja tiheämpi, eikä sekään parannus sisälly raidekertoimeen.




> Hervannan raitiotie palvelee joitakin valtakunnallisesti tärkeitä kohteita kuten poliisikoulu ja Tampereen Teknillinen Yliopisto, mutta kukaan ei ole silti esittänyt että se olisi valtakunnallinen liikenneyhteys, vaikka syöttäisikin matkustajia rautatieasemalta näihin kohteisiin.


Hervannan raitiotiellä on kuitenkin oma valtakunnallisen liikenteen arvonsa. Se vain on niin vähäinen, ettei sitä kannata huomioida. Mutta sinun ajattelutavallasi se olisi tasan 0, mikä tarkoittaa ettei se ollenkaan palvelisi liityntää kaukoyhteyksiin. Kehäradalla sillä on ihan eri luokan merkittävyys, olkoonkin että totta kai pienempi kuin Lentoradalla.




> Millä perustelet tuota %-heittoasi? Kysyn vaan koska olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla mikä logiikka tässä on takana.


Se on vain henkilökohtainen arvioni, joka perustuu lähinnä siihen, millä tavoin Lentorata voisi vähentää koettua matkavaivaa verrattuna Kehärataan ja kuinka moni ihminen potentiaalisesti kokisi Kehäradan käyttämisen ylivoimaiseksi, mutta Lentoradan ei.




> Arvo tuskin on nolla, mutta niin kauan kuin parempia substituutteja on, se on hyvin lähellä nollaa.


No mitkä ovat nämä substituutit ja miksi ne ovat a) ylivoimaisesti Kehärataa parempia, mutta b) ylivoimaisesti Lentorataa huonompia?




> Ja miksikö sitten luotan tässä lentoasemayhteysasiassa omaan näkemykseeni? No, ensiksi olen itse kohderyhmää.


Tämä nimenomaan saattaakin olla heikkoutesi tässä ajattelussa: koska itse ajattelet näin, oletat, että edustat suurempaa asiakasryhmää kuin todellisuudessa edustatkaan. Sinulla on toki hyviä pointteja siitä, millä tavoin käyttäjät nuo yhteydet kokevat, mutta juuri se todellinen kvantitatiivinen tieto uupuu. Mutta oma arvauksesi siitä on väkisinkin värittynyt siihen suuntaan, että yliarvostat oman joukkosi. Se on ihan luonnollista.




> Ja kun nyt satun olemaan kohderyhmää, niin ei kohderyhmää edustavalta taholta tulevat arvelut siitä, että edustaisin jotenkin marginaalista osaa kohderyhmästä näkemyksineni vaatisi vähän parempia perusteluja, joilla osoitettaisiin ensin vaikka kvalitatiivisesti millaisia muita ajattelumalleja saman kohderyhmän sisällä voisi olla.


Enhän minä edelleenkään väitä, että edustat marginaalista kohderyhmää. Kun sanoin 30-70 %, sehän samalla pitää sisällään komplementtijoukon 70-30 %. Voin siis ihan hyvin uskoa, että edustamasi joukon osuus olisi peräti se 70 %. Mutta mitä olen koko ajan yrittänyt sanoa on se, että sen sinun edustamasi joukon ulkopuolelle jäävä joukko ei todellakaan ole marginaalinen. Voin hyvin myöntää, että se on mahdollisesti paljon pienempi joukko (vain 30 %), mutta annan myös tilaa mahdollisuudelle, että se on kohtalaisen suurikin (70 %). Lentäen nyt vain liikkuu paljon muitakin ihmisiä kuin business-matkustajia, ja niistäkin moni kyllä osaa käyttää suomalaisia junia (vaikkei suomalaisia busseja osaisikaan).




> Eli suomeksi sanottuna: olisi kiva tietää, miksi kukaan tamperelainen (tai muulta paikkakunnalta tuleva) preferoisi yhteyttä, joka on palvelutasoltaan kohtuullisen objektiivisesti arvioituna heikompi kuin tarjolla olevat substituutit (joihin ainakin Tampereen tapauksessa sisältyvät ainakin eri lentoyhtiöiden suorat yhteydet omiin hubeihinsa, Paunun Expressbus Vantaalle, ajaminen Vantaalle, joidenkin matkojen korvaaminen videoneuvottelulla yms.).


Paunu nyt ei ainakaan kuin subjektiivisesti arvioituna ja nimenomaan vaihdon vaivaa merkittävästi painottaen. Junassa on monia mukavuustekijöitä, joiden ansiosta ainakin minä valitsisin paljon mieluummin vaihdollisen junan, joka on hieman nopeampi. En muuten edes löydä Paunun aikatauluista yhtään suoraa yhteyttä, vaan nekin ovat kaikki vaihdollisia. Ero toki on, että matkalaukkua ei tarvitse itse vaihtaa ja vaihto on järjestetty, mutta ei sekään suora yhteys ole. Ja merkittävästi hitaampi.

Kaikki eivät myöskään asu Tampereella. Junalla voi tehdä liityntää myös kaikilta muilta kaukoliikenteen asemilta. Vaiva lähteä Tampereen lentoasemallekin on aika iso, jos sattuu asumaan kävelymatkan päässä Tampereen rautatieasemasta. Silloin se vaihdon vaiva kääntyy ihan toisin päin. Ei, ei sekään suuren suuri joukko ole, mutta kun sinä kieltäydyt kokonaan näkemästä, että Kehärata voisi olla kenellekään järkevä vaihtoehto millään tavoin.

Ja lentoyhtiöistä vain Finnair järjestää Vantaalle liityntälentoja. Vantaalta taas löytyy muitakin lentoyhtiöitä, jotka voivat kilpailla Finnairin kanssa myös hinnalla, ja joille ei voi silloin liityntälentää. Tottuneita junamatkustajia löytynee Suomesta sen verran, että moni osaa myös hankkiutua junalla lentoasemalle, vaikka yhteys olisikin vaihdollinen. Säännöllisesti Suomessa reissaava ulkomaalainenkin varmasti. Ja kaikki lentomatkustajat eivät voi valita lentojaan yksin helppouden perusteella, vaan joillekin myös hinta on tärkeä tekijä.

Ja kuinka monelle lennolle hyvää liityntäyhteyttä edes lopulta on? Totta kai osalle yhteyksistä on ylivoimaisesti helpointa lentää Tampereelta liityntälennolla. Sinun väitteesi edelleenkin on, ettei näiden substituuttien ulkopuolelle jää käytännössä yhtään järkevää syytä valita toisin. Mutta lentoliikenne on sen verran monimutkainen verkosto, lentoja ties minkälaisia ja matkustustarpeita vielä paljon enemmän, että varmasti Tampereelta SASin, Balticin tai Rynairin hubiin liityntälentävien matkustajien lisäksi löytyy lukuisia aivan erilaiset matkustustarpeet omaavia ihmisiä, joille moinen reittivalinta ei tulisi kysymykseenkään, ja Vantaalle on ehdottomasti päästävä.




> Sivuutat nyt kokonaan eri paikkakunnille koituvat tavoitettavuushyödyt, joiden arvoa voi olla vaikea kvantifioida, mutta jotka ovat silti hyvin todellisia. Liiketaloudellinen kannattavuus ei ole koko tarina -- paitsi että VR:n tapauksessa tietenkin on, koska näin on valtio-omistaja strategisesti halunnut.


Kyllä se liiketaloudellinenkin kannattavuus jotain kertoo hyödyistä. Ihmisethän tuppaavat olemaan valmiita maksamaan asioista, joista heille on hyötyä. Ja se on toki vain yksi tekijä. Toinen on ne merkittävät vaihtoehtoiskustannukset. Olisi mielestäni outoa tuoda Suomen rataverkon ruuhkaisimmalle osalle uusi juna, jota ei saada edes kannattavaksi.

Ei tietenkään ole kiellettyä asiaa selvittää. Tiedetäänpähän sitten paremmin suuntaan tai toiseen. Mutta minä en vain usko, että siinä oikeasti olisi järkeä, oli monopoli-VR:ää tai ei.

Koko ehdotuksesi perustuu kuitenkin siihen seikkaan, että annat Kehäradan yhteyden vaihtovaivalle suhteettoman suuren painoarvon ja siksi mitätöit Kehäradan koko arvon lentoasemayhteytenä. Vaihdolla on toki negatiivinen vaikutus - merkittäväkin -, se on selvä. Mutta se ei nollaa yhteyttä. Koetut kynnykset ovat paljon tärkeämpi asia, ja Kehäradan vaihdollinenkin yhteys raivaa niistä monia. Ei tietenkään kaikkien kohdalla, mutta edelleenkään en usko, että edustaisit 90-99 % käyttäjämielipiteistä, vaan uskon, että edustat niistä jotain siltä 30 % ja 70 % väliltä.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Tässä vaiheessa huomautettakoon, että Elmon kommentti HSL:n ja VR:n eri systeemeistä kaipaa täsmentämistä. Nykyäänkin voi ostaa lipun Tampere-Leppävaara, joka käsittääkseni tulee edullisemmaksi kuin Tampere-Pasila+ seutulippu. Toivon, että tulevaisuudessa VR, Finavia ja miksei Finnairkin markkinoivat näkyvästi junayhteyttä kentälle ja olisi tosiaan hienoa, jos VR:n sivuilla olisi näkyvä mainos asiasta, kuten myös ihan matkahaussakin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tässä vaiheessa huomautettakoon, että Elmon kommentti HSL:n ja VR:n eri systeemeistä kaipaa täsmentämistä. Nykyäänkin voi ostaa lipun Tampere-Leppävaara, joka käsittääkseni tulee edullisemmaksi kuin Tampere-Pasila+ seutulippu.


Jep, HSL myy lippuja vain oman alueen sisäisille matkoille, kun taas VR myy muut liput, vaikka jokin osamatka olisikin HSL-alueen sisällä. Lisäksi on olemassa päällekkäisyyttäkin, välille Helsinki-Kerava (ja ehkä Helsinki-Kirkkonummi?) voi ostaa halutessaan HSL-lipun tai VR:n vyöhykelipun. VR:n vyöhykelippu on halvempi, mutta sillä ei ole luonnollisesti vaihto-oikeutta junasta eteenpäin. Helsingistä Tikkurilaan sen sijaan ei ole tarjolla VR:n vyöhykelippua (joka olisi "AB").

Kaukoliikennelipun sen sijaan voi VR:n juniin ostaa mille tahansa välille, vaikka Helsinki-Pasila.  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kehäradan junaan vaihto ei eroa VR:n junasta toiseen VR:n junaan vaihdosta. Ihan alkaen siitä, että Tampereen juna-asemalta voi ostaa lipun lentoasemalle. Se on todella ison kynnyksen poisto. Lisäksi uusi yhteys on nopeampi ja tiheämpi, eikä sekään parannus sisälly raidekertoimeen.


Tämä madaltaa kynnystä, mutta ei poista sitä. Onhan nytkin mahdollista mennä junalla Tikkurilaan ja napata taksi lentokentälle. Tuohon ei sisälly kauheasti epävarmuustekijöitä. Mutta ei se silti yleinen tapa ole.




> No mitkä ovat nämä substituutit ja miksi ne ovat a) ylivoimaisesti Kehärataa parempia, mutta b) ylivoimaisesti Lentorataa huonompia?


Tärkein substituutti on luonnollisesti lentää jonkun muun hubin kuin Helsinki-Vantaan kautta. Esim. Tukholman kautta lentäminen on itse asiassa nopeampaa kuin edes lentoradan kautta Vantaalle siirtyminen, mutta siihen liittyy pieni epävarmuus yhteyden katkeamisesta, ja palatessa erityisesti siitä, että pahimmillaan joutuu yöpymään Tukholmassa. Jos pääsee Suomeen asti, niin ainakin taksilla (tai mahdollisesti Paunulla) pääsee kotiin mihin tahansa vuorokaudenaikaan. Jos viivästys johtuu lentoyhtiöstä ja lippu on Tampereelle, niin sitten Finnair maksaa taksikuljetuksen. On kokemusta, näin on tapahtunut aika monta kertaa.




> Tämä nimenomaan saattaakin olla heikkoutesi tässä ajattelussa: koska itse ajattelet näin, oletat, että edustat suurempaa asiakasryhmää kuin todellisuudessa edustatkaan. Sinulla on toki hyviä pointteja siitä, millä tavoin käyttäjät nuo yhteydet kokevat, mutta juuri se todellinen kvantitatiivinen tieto uupuu. [...] Lentäen nyt vain liikkuu paljon muitakin ihmisiä kuin business-matkustajia, ja niistäkin moni kyllä osaa käyttää suomalaisia junia (vaikkei suomalaisia busseja osaisikaan).


Lentäen liikkuu kyllä myös turisteja, mutta jos katson ympärilleni Finncommin liittymälennolla, sanoisin että näppituntumalla ainakin 70-80 % lienee työmatkalaisia. Muistutan että olen myös turisti itse silloin, kun lennän lomalle. Tämä vaikuttaa tietysti jonkin verran kulkumuotovalintoihin, mutta missään skenaariossa ei ole erityisen houkutteleva ajatus joutua rahaamaan 20 kg matkalaukkua + 8-10 kg käsimatkatavaraa junasta toiseen Tikkurilassa. Siinä on jopa kirjaimellinen kynnys laiturin ja junan välissä. VR:llä on sitäpaitsi onnettomasti tilaa isoille matkalaukuille junissa, mikä ei sinänsäkään houkuttele lentoasemamatkoihin junalla.




> Paunu nyt ei ainakaan kuin subjektiivisesti arvioituna ja nimenomaan vaihdon vaivaa merkittävästi painottaen. Junassa on monia mukavuustekijöitä, joiden ansiosta ainakin minä valitsisin paljon mieluummin vaihdollisen junan, joka on hieman nopeampi. En muuten edes löydä Paunun aikatauluista yhtään suoraa yhteyttä, vaan nekin ovat kaikki vaihdollisia. Ero toki on, että matkalaukkua ei tarvitse itse vaihtaa ja vaihto on järjestetty, mutta ei sekään suora yhteys ole. Ja merkittävästi hitaampi.


Paunun yhteyksistä suurin osa sisältää vaihdon Keimolanportilla. Se on tietty vähän nyppivää, mutta ainakaan laukkua ei tarvitse nostaa kertaakaan itse. Lentoasemalla kuljettaja nostaa sen bussiin ja vaihdossa vaihtaa bussista toiseen. Junassa pitää ensin nostaa laukku ensimmäiseen junaan ja siellä matkatavarahyllyyn (jos mahtuu tai ylipäänsä jaksaa nostaa, muuten keskelle käytävää) ja sitten sama toisinpäin + ulos junasta, seilaaminen joko laiturin yli tai pahimmillaan toiselle laiturille hissillä tai portaita pitkin ja toiseen junaan, missä sama proseduuri toistuu. Kyllä tähän verrattuna Paunu on suoraan sanottuna houkuttavampi, vaikka itse bussikyyti ei sitä välttämättä olisikaan, puhumattakaan megahitaasta matka-ajasta ja pysähtymisestä joka tuppukylässä.




> Kaikki eivät myöskään asu Tampereella. Junalla voi tehdä liityntää myös kaikilta muilta kaukoliikenteen asemilta. Vaiva lähteä Tampereen lentoasemallekin on aika iso, jos sattuu asumaan kävelymatkan päässä Tampereen rautatieasemasta. Silloin se vaihdon vaiva kääntyy ihan toisin päin. Ei, ei sekään suuren suuri joukko ole, mutta kun sinä kieltäydyt kokonaan näkemästä, että Kehärata voisi olla kenellekään järkevä vaihtoehto millään tavoin.


Tampereelta Pirkkalan lentoasemalle kuljetaan nykytilanteessa taksilla kun ei ole muita kunnollisia vaihtoehtoja. Paunun bussi 61 kulkee liian harvoin ja epämääräisesti, ja pitäisi silti hankkiutua ensin keskustaan. Ryanairin / Tokeen bussi taas palvelee vain Ryanairin matkustajia ja siihen liittyvät samat heikkoudet.




> Ja lentoyhtiöistä vain Finnair järjestää Vantaalle liityntälentoja. Vantaalta taas löytyy muitakin lentoyhtiöitä, jotka voivat kilpailla Finnairin kanssa myös hinnalla, ja joille ei voi silloin liityntälentää. Tottuneita junamatkustajia löytynee Suomesta sen verran, että moni osaa myös hankkiutua junalla lentoasemalle, vaikka yhteys olisikin vaihdollinen. Säännöllisesti Suomessa reissaava ulkomaalainenkin varmasti. Ja kaikki lentomatkustajat eivät voi valita lentojaan yksin helppouden perusteella, vaan joillekin myös hinta on tärkeä tekijä.


Äärimmäisen harvoin olen lentänyt Vantaalta millään muulla yhtiöllä kuin Finnairilla. (Kerran lensin KLM:llä Amsterdamin kautta Nizzaan ja toisen kerran Blue1:lla Tukholman kautta Pariisiin. Molemmissa taustalla oli äärimmäisen halpa hinta. Normaalisti Tampereelta olisi kannattanut lentää suoraan Tukholmaan ja jatkaa sieltä Pariisiin, minkä olenkin tehnyt useampia kertoja.) Syy tähän on se, että Finnair on Vantaan suurin lentoyhtiö, ja toisaalta jos yhtiö on joku muu, niin yleensä syöttöyhteys Vantaalle ei ole paras vaihtoehto päästä kiinni ko. yhtiön reittitarjontaan.

Ja kyllähän Finncommilla saa periaatteessa lentää TMP-HEL vaikka jatkaisi muunkin yhtiön lennolle kuin Finnairin. Lipun hinta on vaan sitten eri eikä vaihtoa ole taattu. Useimmiten tässä ei ole järkeä.




> Ja kuinka monelle lennolle hyvää liityntäyhteyttä edes lopulta on? Totta kai osalle yhteyksistä on ylivoimaisesti helpointa lentää Tampereelta liityntälennolla. Sinun väitteesi edelleenkin on, ettei näiden substituuttien ulkopuolelle jää käytännössä yhtään järkevää syytä valita toisin. Mutta lentoliikenne on sen verran monimutkainen verkosto, lentoja ties minkälaisia ja matkustustarpeita vielä paljon enemmän, että varmasti Tampereelta SASin, Balticin tai Rynairin hubiin liityntälentävien matkustajien lisäksi löytyy lukuisia aivan erilaiset matkustustarpeet omaavia ihmisiä, joille moinen reittivalinta ei tulisi kysymykseenkään, ja Vantaalle on ehdottomasti päästävä.


Eipäs kärjistetä. En kai sentään väittänyt ettei koskaan kukaan käyttäisi tuota ratayhteyttä. Sanon vain että se on kyllä ihan marginaalihommaa, koska useimmiten löytyy parempiakin vaihtoehtoja, sekä loma- että työmatkoille. Ei kai kukaan vapaaehtoisesti raahaa valtavia matkalaukkuja jossain rautatieasemilla enemmän kuin on pakko sen enempää loma- kuin työmatkalla? Yksi vaihdoton nopea matka kyllä menisi, mutta vaihtaminen on laukkujen kanssa lähes epäinhimillinen vaiva.




> Ei tietenkään ole kiellettyä asiaa selvittää. Tiedetäänpähän sitten paremmin suuntaan tai toiseen. Mutta minä en vain usko, että siinä oikeasti olisi järkeä, oli monopoli-VR:ää tai ei.


Toisaalta sinä et ole itse kyseistä markkinasegmenttiä etkä pysty siis katselemaan matkustuskokemusta niillä silmillä kuin asianosaiset. Siksi sinun(kin?) näkemyksesi on vain uskon asia.




> Koko ehdotuksesi perustuu kuitenkin siihen seikkaan, että annat Kehäradan yhteyden vaihtovaivalle suhteettoman suuren painoarvon ja siksi mitätöit Kehäradan koko arvon lentoasemayhteytenä. Vaihdolla on toki negatiivinen vaikutus - merkittäväkin -, se on selvä. Mutta se ei nollaa yhteyttä. Koetut kynnykset ovat paljon tärkeämpi asia, ja Kehäradan vaihdollinenkin yhteys raivaa niistä monia. Ei tietenkään kaikkien kohdalla, mutta edelleenkään en usko, että edustaisit 90-99 % käyttäjämielipiteistä, vaan uskon, että edustat niistä jotain siltä 30 % ja 70 % väliltä.


Kuten sanottu, aivan ylivoimaisesti suurin kynnys on matkalaukut. Toinen kynnys on nimenomaan Suomeen päin tulevan matkustajan kokemus: kynnys lähteä seikkailemaan vieraassa maassa (jossa mahdollisesti on ensi kertaa käymässä -- usein kulkevat ihmiset ovat asia erikseen) vaihdollisella yhteydellä on huomattavasti korkeampi kuin se jos tietää että lentoasemalta menee suora juna sinne minne on menossa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:37 ----------




> Kaukoliikennelipun sen sijaan voi VR:n juniin ostaa mille tahansa välille, vaikka Helsinki-Pasila.


Taitaa olla vaikea temppu junamaatilla. Ainakin vanhat junamaatit tarjosivat automaattisesti seutulippua, jos yritti ostaa lipun kahden lähiliikenneaseman välille. Ei ollut mahdollista valita mitään muuta vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Taitaa olla vaikea temppu junamaatilla.


Netistä näyttäisi onnistuvan, esim. IC-junaan hintaan 5,20 . Konduktöörin kanssa kerran aiheesta jutustelin, ja onnistuu heidänkin vehkeillään, luonnollisesti lisämaksusta.

...ja näköjään voi ostaa yöjunasta makuuvaunumatkan, halvimmillaan vähän yli parilla kympillä. Jos tahtoo oikaista selälleen muutamaksi minuutiksi. :P

----------


## Renne

Lentorata voisi olla yksiraiteinen. Keskustasta ja Pasilasta ei ole syytä päästä lentoradalla lentoasemalle. Kaukoliikenne siis kulkisi päärataa pitkin Helsingistä pois.

Lentoradasta ei ole yksi- eikä kaksiraiteisena Tuusulan paikallisliikenneradaksi. Lentorata on Tuusulassa kokonaisuudessaan tunnelissa. Nykyterminaalin tai Viinikkalan terminaalin linjaukset kummatkin lähinnä hipaiset Tuusulan rajaa eivätkä kulje lähelläkään Hyrylää. Lentoradan linjaaminen Hyrylän kautta tuo kestämättömän mutkan ja zik zak kuvion Keravalta.

Tuusulan tulevaisuuden raideyhteys on kevytmetro Pasilasta. Metro tarjoaa monipuolisemmat mahdollisuudet. Onhan Vantaanjoen pohjoispuolelle tulossa nelisen asemaa ja lentoaseman pohjoispuolelle nelisen asemaa.

Toinen metrolinja on ihan luonteva, tarkoituksenmukainen ja perustavanlaatuinen hanke Helsingiltä. Helsinki haluaa kytkeä nopean raideliikenteen piiriin uusia alueita, omalta osaltaan tarjota yhteyden myös lentoasemalle, sekä säilyttää Helsingin keskustan elinvoimaisena, haluttavana ja dynaamisena Keski-Pasilan ja Aviapoliksen imussa. Toinen metrolinja on monisyinen ja monitahoinen, ja on epäasianmukaisuutta kytätä linjan varrella olevaa Pakilan pientaloaluetta. Kulosaaressa on puolet vähemmän asukkaita kuin Länsi-Pakilassa.

----------


## hmikko

> Lentoradasta ei ole yksi- eikä kaksiraiteisena Tuusulan paikallisliikenneradaksi.


Tämä menee nyt aiheen vierestä eikä varmaan ole ensimmäinen kerta kun tämä ajatus esitetään. Jos Lentorata vapauttaa raideparin pääradan urassa Keravalle asti, niin eikö yksinkertaisinta olisi käyttää sen kapasiteettia ja tehdä esim. jostain Korson pohjoispuolelta haara Hyrylään? Vaikka sitten kolmioraide Lahden oikoradan liittymän eteläpuolelle Keravalle. Matka Hyrylään on lyhimmillään niin pieni, että radan voi laittaa vaikka tunneliin eikä se silti maksa paljoakaan metroon verrattuna. Eipä sillä, etteikö pinnallakin olisi tilaa muutaman kilometrin raskasraiteen linjaamiseen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lentorata voisi olla yksiraiteinen. Keskustasta ja Pasilasta ei ole syytä päästä lentoradalla lentoasemalle. Kaukoliikenne siis kulkisi päärataa pitkin Helsingistä pois.


Miksi ihmeessä näin? Tämä on minusta yhtä fiksua kuin ampuisi itseään jalkaan.

Tietenkin lentoradan tarkoituksena on, että Helsinkiin tuleva kaukoliikenne kulkisi kokonaisuudessaan lentoaseman kautta. Näin samat junat palvelisivat sekä lentoaseman että Helsingin keskustan liikennettä. Liikenteen jakaminen ehdoin tahdoin näiden kohteiden kesken ei ole taloudellista eikä järkevää. Yksi raide ei riitä koko kaukoliikenteelle eikä sitäpaitsi toisen raiteen rakentaminen siihen viereen maksane suhteellisesti lähellekään puolta lisää projektin hintaan.

Lisäksi voi olla järkevää ajaa lentorataa pitkin erillisiä lentoasemaexpressjunia Helsingin päärautatieasemalta Pasilan kautta lentoasemalle. Se olisi kunnollinen lentoasemayhteys, toisin kuin kehärata. Tietenkin tämä söisi kehäradan business casea entisestään ja paljastaisi avoimesti millainen vikatikki koko hanke on. Mutta että kasvojen säilyttämisen vuoksi amputoitaisiin hyviltä hankkeilta niiden hyötyjä - sitä en ymmärrä.




> Lentorata on Tuusulassa kokonaisuudessaan tunnelissa.


Sitäkään en ymmärrä miksi pitää ehdoin tahdoin linjata ko. rata tunneliin hirveällä lisähinnalla. Eiköhän nyt maan päällekin mahtuisi suurimmalta osalta matkaa?




> Tuusulan tulevaisuuden raideyhteys on kevytmetro Pasilasta. Metro tarjoaa monipuolisemmat mahdollisuudet. Onhan Vantaanjoen pohjoispuolelle tulossa nelisen asemaa ja lentoaseman pohjoispuolelle nelisen asemaa.


Mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Tarkoittanet varmaan metroa, joka on teknisesti ratikka, kuten vaikkapa Portugalin Portossa? Sellainen voisi jopa toimia, jos se toteutetaan kevyillä ratkaisuilla.

----------


## hylje

1-suuntainen lentorata on syntyneenä kuollut siksi, että lentoasema ei ole yksisuuntainen liikenteen viemäri. Lentoasemalta pitää päästä myös takaisin maaseudulle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> 1-suuntainen lentorata on syntyneenä kuollut siksi, että lentoasema ei ole yksisuuntainen liikenteen viemäri. Lentoasemalta pitää päästä myös takaisin maaseudulle.


Ja Helsinkiin myös! Eivät kaukojunat Vantaalle jää.

----------


## late-

> Tarkoittanet varmaan metroa, joka on teknisesti ratikka, kuten vaikkapa Portugalin Portossa? Sellainen voisi jopa toimia, jos se toteutetaan kevyillä ratkaisuilla.


On havaittavissa orastavaa konsensusta, että sinällään epätodennäköinen "toinen metrolinja" voisi olla toteutuessaan jotain tämän tyyppistä. Yksin Töölön metronlinjana tai varsinkaan maanalaisena linjana Hyrylään sellaista tuskin rakennetaan. Laajamittaisten maankäyttöhankkeiden tai poikittaisyhteyksien osana jotain voi joskus toteutuakin.

----------


## Renne

Tarkoitin, että lentorata voisi olla yksiraiteinen, ja pussinperällä käytyään, eli Pasilassa ja keskustassa, kaukojunat liikennöisivät päärataa pitkin pois pääkaupungista.

Tuusulassa on todellakin Tuusula 2040 kaavoituskatsauksessa (ei siinä missään mainita visiota) nähty Etelä-Tuusulan ja Hyrylän kehittäminen tärkeänä, raiteeseen tukeutuen. Mutta ei siitä enempää.

Lentorata taasen on huomattavasti kustannuksiltaan vähäisempi jos siitä ei tehdä Tuusulan paikallisrataa. 

Ja miksi tehtäisi, koska toisen metrolinjan eli kevytmetron siis metron toteuttamiseen on kannatusta yli puoluerajojen, ja se voisi toimia myös Laajasalon haarana useine muine haaroineen. Siitä saisi jopa Munkkivuoren ratayhteyden, edelleen jatkettuna vähintään Huopalahden juna-asemalle. Niin kätevä on tuo ideoitu Töölön tunneli. Töölön tunnelista pääsee joka ilmansuuntaan. Pinnalla on tilaa usealla haaralla.

Lentorata lentoasemalta Hyrylän kautta Keravalle on vähintään 15km pitkä, kun suorempi ratayhteys lentoasemalta pääradalle olisi vain 6km. Lentorata pasilasta lentoasemalle, Hyrylään ja Keravalle olisi pituudeltaan 30km. Jos Hyrylän mutkat ja koko Tuusula jätetään pois, joka kai nopean radan tarkoitus, Pasilasta lentoaseman kautta pääradalle kertyy 20km.

Lentoradasta ei ole Tuusulan paikallisliikenneradaksi.

Onhan nykymetro hieman mammutti. Mutta onhan Itä-Helsingissä lähes Vantaan verran asukkaita. Sanotaan nyt sitten vaikka mammuttimetro, niin se on ollut oikea valinta oikeaan aikaan oikeaan paikkaan. Itä-Helsingillä ja Etelä-Espoolla on käynyt tuuri, silllä näitä raskaita ratoja raskaine kalustoineen ei juuri enää rakenneta. On idässä ja lännessä mihin kasvaa ja kehittää. Olemassaolevaa verkkoa toki täydennetään, kuten Pisara, Espoon kaupunkirata, Klaukkala, ELSA ja HELI, sekä tietysti nyt rakennettava Espoon metro eli 1. linjan loppuosat. Keskustaan päättyvää tai keskustan halkovaa raskasraidelinjaa tuskin on tulossa. Ja pikaratikan ystävienkin soisi kannattavan raskasratikkaa tai kevytmetroa toiseksi metrolinjaksi. Ja mikäs sen mukavampaa olisi jos ne olisivat yhteensopivia. Lähtökohdan tulisi kuitenkin olla enemmän kevytmetroon kuin raskasratikkaan painottuva.

----------


## kouvo

> Lentoradasta ei ole Tuusulan paikallisliikenneradaksi.


Heittämällä. Lentoradalle mahtuu helposti sen verran paikallisjuniakin, että esim. Järvenpää-tasoinen palvelu on mahdollista, eli riittää mainiosti myös Hyrylään. Toinen vaihtoehto, jota joku jo ehdottikin, on se että Lentoradan valmistumisen jälkeen, kun pääradalta on vapautunut jäätävät määrät ratakapasiteettia, vedetään edullinen pistoraide jostain Korson kulmilta Hyrylään. 



Päärata (keltainen paksu viiva) on kummassakin vaihtoehdossa maantasossa.

----------


## jpe

> Tämä madaltaa kynnystä, mutta ei poista sitä. Onhan nytkin mahdollista mennä junalla Tikkurilaan ja napata taksi lentokentälle. Tuohon ei sisälly kauheasti epävarmuustekijöitä. Mutta ei se silti yleinen tapa ole.


Miksi se ei ole yleinen tapa? Esimerkiksi siksi, että hyvin monille ihmisille taksin hinta Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle _on_ kynnyskysymys, vaikkei se sinulle olisi? 

Tässä kiteytyy se, mistä Elmo ja Albert jo huomauttivat - luulet ehkä business-matkustajana edustavasi suurempaa osaa potentiaalisesta käyttäjäkunnasta kuin mitä todellisuudessa edustat. Vaikka sinulle tottuneena business-matkustajana kaukojuna + taksi -yhdistelmä ja kaukojuna + lähijuna -yhdistelmä olisivat käytännössä sama, hyvin suurelle määrälle ihmisiä se ei todellakaan sitä ole.

Vieraisiin kaupunkeihin saapuvana reppumatkustajana minä lähden aina ensimmäisenä lentoasemalta etsimään juna-asemaa (seudun joukkoliikennejärjestelmään kuuluvaa), ja (lähes) kaikki tuntemani ihmiset tekevät samoin. Myös silloin kun lopullinen kohde sijaitsee kaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella. En vedä tästä siltikään johtopäätöstä, että de facto kaikki kokisivat asian näin, koska näen itseni ja koko tuttavapiirini edustavan vain rajattua osaa paljon laajemmasta käyttäjäkunnasta.

Tulin nyt hieman mielivaltaisesti kommentoimaan vain yhtä kohtaa muuten pitkässä kirjoituksessa, mutta minusta se oli keskustelun kannalta olennainen.

----------


## kouvo

> Tarkoitin, että lentorata voisi olla yksiraiteinen, ja pussinperällä käytyään, eli Pasilassa ja keskustassa, kaukojunat liikennöisivät päärataa pitkin pois pääkaupungista.


Et varmaankaan ole ihan tosissasi. Lentokentältä ei pääsisi suoraan maakuntiin, eikä helsingistä suoraan lentokentälle. Tätähän varten meillä on jo kohta kehärata.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tässä kiteytyy se, mistä Elmo ja Albert jo huomauttivat - luulet ehkä business-matkustajana edustavasi suurempaa osaa potentiaalisesta käyttäjäkunnasta kuin mitä todellisuudessa edustat. Vaikka sinulle tottuneena business-matkustajana kaukojuna + taksi -yhdistelmä ja kaukojuna + lähijuna -yhdistelmä olisivat käytännössä sama, hyvin suurelle määrälle ihmisiä se ei todellakaan sitä ole.


Suora kaukojunayhteys palvelee sekä bisnes- että reppumatkustajaa. Kehärata palvelee (ehkä) reppumatkustajaa, eikä kovin hyvin häntäkään.

Mutta mitä edustavuuteen tulee niin jos vilkaisen Finnairin Euroopan-lennolla ympärilleni, niin väittäisin että ainakin 60-70 % (?) lienee bisnesmatkustajia, "tavallisia" turisteja ehkä enintään 10-15 % ja reppumatkustajia ehdottomasti maksimissaan 15 %. Nuo tavalliset turistit voivat olla esim. keski-ikäisiä ihmisiä, jotka eivät ole erityisen varakkaan oloisia, mutta joiden on aika vaikea kuvitella vapaaehtoisesti lähtevän raahaamaan laukkuja junasta toiseen.

Reppumatkustajien määrä on silmämääräisten havaintojeni mukaan oikeasti todella pieni, paitsi tietysti Ryanairilla ja vastaavilla halpayhtiöillä. Ja väittäisin (hieman rohkeasti) että varsin monella lennolla, kohteesta riippuen, bisnesmatkustajien määrä voi tyypillisesti olla jopa suurempi kuin tuo 70 %, kenties jopa 80-85 %. Tosin ihan faktaksi en uskalla sanoa -- Finnairilla varmasti tietäisivät, mutta eivät kerro.

Hieman järkeillen uskoisin että nuo prosenttimäärät voidaan palauttaa suoraan siihen tosiasiaan, että keskimääräinen reppumatkustaja ei välttämättä lennä montaa lentoa vuodessa (harvassa ovat todelliset frequent flyer -reppurit), mutta bisnesmatkustajilla voi olla todella paljon lentoja vuoden sisään. Tällä hetkellä määrä on itselläni paljon vähäisempi (itse asiassa aivan minimissä), mutta yhtenä vuonna taannoin kävin 10 kertaa yhdessä ja samassa keskieurooppalaisessa kohteessa, ehkä kolme-neljä (?) kertaa muualla Euroopassa ja tein pari-kolme kaukomatkaa, siis lonkalta jotain 16 työmatkaa ja pari lomamatkaa lentäen: useammin kuin kerran kuussa! Ja jotkut matkustavat vielä paljon enemmän. Näytäpä minulle reppumatkustaja, joka matkustaisi yhtä paljon!

Kääntäisin tämän kyllä niin päin, että olisi hieman harhaista kuvitella, että reppumatkustus on lentomatkustamisen valtavirtaa ainakaan Helsinki-Vantaalla. Ja ainakin lyhyillä liittymälennoilla (siis juuri yhdessä suoran lentoasemajunan tärkeässä kohderyhmässä) bisnesmatkustajien määrä lähentelee toisinaan varmaan 100 %:ia (?).

----------


## j-lu

> Et varmaankaan ole ihan tosissasi. Lentokentältä ei pääsisi suoraan maakuntiin, eikä helsingistä suoraan lentokentälle. Tätähän varten meillä on jo kohta kehärata.


(Tuusulan) metrokiimassa saattaa joskus realiteetit unohtua ja tulla ehdotettua kaikenlaista vähemmän järkevää...

Jos Hyrylään on raideyhteys saatava, niin ehdottomasti paras vaihtoehto on pistoraide Korsosta. Pituutta raiteelle tulee noin 6 kilometriä ja tuon nimim. rennen mainostaman Tuusulan kaavoituskatsauksen mukaan aseman saa aikalailla keskeiselle paikalle kun raiteen vetää suunnitellun Rykmentinpuiston läpi - joskaan en ymmärrä onko tuo nyt niin välttämätöntä, kun tuolta suunnitellulta alueelta, eli Koillis-Tuusulasta, joka siis on se suunta, mihin Tuusula käytännössä tulee kokonaisuudessaan kasvamaan, on lyhyempi matka Savion asemalle kuin Hyrylän keskustaan.

Että siinäkin mielessä Tuusulan metro on läheistä sukua Rovaniemen metrolle. Yhteen sormeen on saatava kaksi samaan paikkaan johtavaa raskasraideyhteyttä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suora kaukojunayhteys palvelee sekä bisnes- että reppumatkustajaa. Kehärata palvelee (ehkä) reppumatkustajaa, eikä kovin hyvin häntäkään.
> 
> Mutta mitä edustavuuteen tulee niin jos vilkaisen Finnairin Euroopan-lennolla ympärilleni, niin väittäisin että ainakin 60-70 % (?) lienee bisnesmatkustajia, "tavallisia" turisteja ehkä enintään 10-15 % ja reppumatkustajia ehdottomasti maksimissaan 15 %. Nuo tavalliset turistit voivat olla esim. keski-ikäisiä ihmisiä, jotka eivät ole erityisen varakkaan oloisia, mutta joiden on aika vaikea kuvitella vapaaehtoisesti lähtevän raahaamaan laukkuja junasta toiseen.
> 
> Reppumatkustajien määrä on silmämääräisten havaintojeni mukaan oikeasti todella pieni, paitsi tietysti Ryanairilla ja vastaavilla halpayhtiöillä. Ja väittäisin (hieman rohkeasti) että varsin monella lennolla, kohteesta riippuen, bisnesmatkustajien määrä voi tyypillisesti olla jopa suurempi kuin tuo 70 %, kenties jopa 80-85 %. Tosin ihan faktaksi en uskalla sanoa -- Finnairilla varmasti tietäisivät, mutta eivät kerro.


Vaikka bisnesmatkustajien määrä lentoliikenteessä on suurempi kuin omalla rahallaan matkusustavien lomailijoiden ja reppumatkustajien, niin suurin osa bisnesmatkustajista jotka lentää Hki-Vantaalle jäävät pääkaupunkiseudulle tai vaihtavat toiseen koneeseen eivätkä jatka junalla muihin Suomen kaupunkeihin. Omilla rahoillaan matkustavista suurempi osa käyttää junaa tai bussia siirtyessään kentältä kotiin tai matkan määränpäähän kuin bisnesmatkustajista. 

Vaikka olisi tavoiteltavaa tulevaisuudessa rakentaa lentorata eli pääradan oikaisu lentokentän kautta, niin kehärata tulee suurempaan tarpeeseen koska sillä pääsee sekä Tikkurilan kaukojuna-asemalle nopeasti, että eri puolille pk-seutua nopeammin kuin busseilla nyt. Se tulee nimenomaan niiden työikäisten, ei niin varakkaan oloisten lomamatkailijoiden tarpeeseen jotka ovat sen verran hyväkuntoisia että voivat ajatella kulkevansa joukkoliikenteellä kentältä kotiin. Eläkeläiset ovat sitten asia erikseen, heitä tulevat hakemaan kentältä usein omat lapset tai lapsenlapset tai sitten he liikkuvat isoissa porukoissa kimppakyydeillä. 

Esim meidän perhe matkustaa reilun kuukauden päästä Itävaltaan, lennämme Wieniin reittikoneella ja jatkamme junalla varsinaiseen lomakohteeseen. Aiomme matkustaa Wienin lentokenttäjunalla ja metrolla läntiselle rautatieasemalle vaikka joudumme vaihtamaan eikä se häiritse ollenkaan. Sensijaan se häiritsee että ehtiäksemme Vantaan lentokentälle klo 0730 mennessä, joudumme lähtemään jo ennen klo 0600 emmekä edes silloin pääse kotiovelta vaan alkumatka mentävä taksilla. Jos kehärata olisi olemassa jo nyt niin pääsisimme nopeammin ja vaivattomammin kentälle. Minun mielestäni on ihan oikein että Hki-Vantaan raideyhteyksistä priorisoidaan ensin ne jotka palvelevat pk-seudun reilua miljoonaa asukasta kuin muita Suomen maakuntia joilla on omat lentokenttänsä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vaikka bisnesmatkustajien määrä lentoliikenteessä on suurempi kuin omalla rahallaan matkusustavien lomailijoiden ja reppumatkustajien, niin suurin osa bisnesmatkustajista jotka lentää Hki-Vantaalle jäävät pääkaupunkiseudulle tai vaihtavat toiseen koneeseen eivätkä jatka junalla muihin Suomen kaupunkeihin.


Nimenomaan. Jos on tarkoitus päästä eroon niistä liittymälennoista niin sitten pitää tarjota riittävän toimiva junayhteys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nimenomaan. Jos on tarkoitus päästä eroon niistä liittymälennoista niin sitten pitää tarjota riittävän toimiva junayhteys.


Tai sitten voivat lentää suorilla lennoilla kohdekaupunkiin tai ainakin jos matka suuntautuu etelään tai länteen, johonkin toiseen suureen pohjoismaiseen lentohubiin esim Arlandaan tai Kööpenahminaan jonne on suoria lentoja muistakin Suomen kaupungeisja ja vaihtaa siellä konetta. Tai sitten tulla junalla Tikkurilaan ja vaihtaa siellä lentokentälle menevään junaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tai sitten voivat lentää suorilla lennoilla kohdekaupunkiin tai ainakin jos matka suuntautuu etelään tai länteen, johonkin toiseen suureen pohjoismaiseen lentohubiin esim Arlandaan tai Kööpenahminaan jonne on suoria lentoja muistakin Suomen kaupungeisja ja vaihtaa siellä konetta. Tai sitten tulla junalla Tikkurilaan ja vaihtaa siellä lentokentälle menevään junaan.


Finnair varmaan tykkää tällaisesta ajatuksesta, kun suorastaan pusketaan niiltä markkinaosuutta pois?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Finnair varmaan tykkää tällaisesta ajatuksesta, kun suorastaan pusketaan niiltä markkinaosuutta pois?


Finnair voi varmaan yhtä hyvin lentää esim Tampereelta suoraan muihin eurooppalaisiin kaupunkeihin, niin ei menetä markkinaosuutta. Toinen juttu on että moni lentää kotimaassakin BlueOnella eli SAS:llä ja vaihtaa Vantaalla SAS:n koneeseen joten Finnairia ei ole muutenkaan pakko suosia. 

Kysymykseen keitä eniten hyötyisi suorat junayhteydet Vantaan kentältä muihin Suomen kaupunkeihin niin ehkä juuri lomamatkailijoita, mutta he varmaan jaksavat mennä sillä paikallisjunalla Tikkurilaan, ja sitten Aasian kaukolennoilta tulevat bisnes-matkustajat jotka asuvat muualla kuin Uudellamaalla, mutta Pori-Seinäjoki-Jyväskylä-Mikkeli-Imatra ympyrän sisäpuolella. Kuinka suuri osa Aasian koneiden matkustajista ovat juuri näitä? Verrattuna Helsingin seudulla asuviin? 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Finnair voi varmaan yhtä hyvin lentää esim Tampereelta suoraan muihin eurooppalaisiin kaupunkeihin, niin ei menetä markkinaosuutta. Toinen juttu on että moni lentää kotimaassakin BlueOnella eli SAS:llä ja vaihtaa Vantaalla SAS:n koneeseen joten Finnairia ei ole muutenkaan pakko suosia.


Ei muuten lennä Tampereelta. Olen tätä tiukannut yhtiökokouksessa jo 90-luvulla, jossa kävin muistaakseni kerran-pari urputtamassa Tampereen huonoista lentoyhteyksistä. Viime vuosina ei ole ollut aikaa käydä Helsingissä turhaan kakkukahveilla vaikka yhtiön piikkiin sellaiset saisi pienomistajakin.

Kannattaisi hieman perehtyä Finnairin Helsinki hub -strategiaan. Ei niillä ole halua lentään mistään mihinkään, jos jompi kumpi pää reitistä ei ole Helsinki-Vantaa. Sikäli tämä on ymmärrettävää, että varsinkin nykyisenlaajuinen Euroopan-reittiverkosto on mahdollinen vain Aasian-liikenteen turvin. Jos Aasian-liikenne loppuisi tai supistuisi, niin siinä loppuisi myös hyvin nopeasti suurin osa lentelystä Vantaalta Eurooppaan. Muutama suurin kohde ehkä jäisi, mutta muualle pitäisi lentää suurempien hubien kautta.

Vaikka kotimaan matkustajapotentiaali ei ole Finnairin kannalta enää erityisen mielenkiintoinen, niiden kannattaa yrittää pitää siitä kiinni, koska se on lisävolyymiä Aasian-liikenteen päälle, ja osaltaan ylläpitää Helsinginkin yhteyksiä Eurooppaan.




> Kysymykseen keitä eniten hyötyisi suorat junayhteydet Vantaan kentältä muihin Suomen kaupunkeihin niin ehkä juuri lomamatkailijoita, mutta he varmaan jaksavat mennä sillä paikallisjunalla Tikkurilaan, ja sitten Aasian kaukolennoilta tulevat bisnes-matkustajat jotka asuvat muualla kuin Uudellamaalla, mutta Pori-Seinäjoki-Jyväskylä-Mikkeli-Imatra ympyrän sisäpuolella. Kuinka suuri osa Aasian koneiden matkustajista ovat juuri näitä? Verrattuna Helsingin seudulla asuviin?


Kyllä se niin on, että suurin hyötyjä on ennen kaikkea ulkomainen bisnesvieras, joka ei lähde seikkailemaan millään lähijunilla päästäkseen kaukojunaan, jolla mahdollisesti pääsee lopulliseen kohdekaupunkiin. Sellaisia ei enää muualle Suomeen kuin Helsinkiin eksyisi, ja sitä myöten jäisi saavuttamatta kaikki bisnespotentiaali joka liittyy noihin vieraisiin (siis en tarkoita majoitusta vaan liikeyhteyksiä). On kohtalonkysymys kaikille Suomen kaupungeille että ulkomailta Suomeen pääsee sujuvasti -- muuallekin kuin Helsinkiin. Sitä kautta lentoradasta hyötyy välillisesti koko Suomen elinkeinoelämä. Hyödyt ovat paljon laajemmat kuin suppeasti tarkastellut kyseisen radan matkustajaluvut.

----------


## hmikko

> Kannattaisi hieman perehtyä Finnairin Helsinki hub -strategiaan. Ei niillä ole halua lentään mistään mihinkään, jos jompi kumpi pää reitistä ei ole Helsinki-Vantaa.


Takavuosina Finnair käytti Arlandaa jonkunlaisena kakkoshubina SAS:n harmiksi, kun skandinaavinen näkemys oli, että Finski olisi pitänyt fuusioida SAS:ään. Muistan vuosien takaa jonkun TV-ohjelman, jossa SAS:n johtajaa haastateltiin firman talousvaikeuksista. Johtaja istui lasiseinäisessä huoneessa Arlandassa aika monennessa kerroksessa ja taustalla näkyi pitkä rivistö Finnairin koneiden siniristisiä pyrstöjä terminaalin edessä. Vaikutelma oli jokseenkin koominen, kun Finnairilla sattui sillä hetkellä mennä oleellisesti paremmin kuin SAS:llä. No, se tästä, ei Finnair kuitenkaan liene avaamassa Tampere-Arlanda -reittiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei muuten lennä Tampereelta. Olen tätä tiukannut yhtiökokouksessa jo 90-luvulla, jossa kävin muistaakseni kerran-pari urputtamassa Tampereen huonoista lentoyhteyksistä.


Finnair aikanaan lensi Tampereelta Arlandaan, ja 80-luvulla vähän aikaa Leningradiinkin. Tampere on kuitenkin sen verran pieni paikkakunta, ettei sieltä ja sinne ole riittävästi kysyntää verkostoyhtiön kustannusrakenteella point-to-point-reiteille ulkomaille semminkin kun reittiä pitäisi lentää vähintään kerran, mielellään kaksi kertaa päivässä, jotta aikataulu olisi liikematkustajalle riittävä. SAS pärjää siksi, että se syöttää omiin hubeihinsa ja jakaa matkustajat sieltä eteenpäin, mutta AY:lla ei ole hubeja muualla kuin Helsingissä. Tukholmassa yritettiin joskus, mutta se loppui vähin äänin.




> Sikäli tämä on ymmärrettävää, että varsinkin nykyisenlaajuinen Euroopan-reittiverkosto on mahdollinen vain Aasian-liikenteen turvin. Jos Aasian-liikenne loppuisi tai supistuisi, niin siinä loppuisi myös hyvin nopeasti suurin osa lentelystä Vantaalta Eurooppaan. Muutama suurin kohde ehkä jäisi, mutta muualle pitäisi lentää suurempien hubien kautta.


Kyllä niitä kohteita enemmän olisi kuin "muutama suurin", mutta toki tarjonta olisi murto-osa nykyisestä. Aika hyvän käsityksen saa, kun katselee AY:n aikataulua esim. 1990-luvun alkuvuosilta. Päivittäisiä lentoja, jopa useita päivittäisiä, on suuriin kohteisiin kuten Lontoo, Pariisi, Frankfurt jne. Etelä-Eurooppaan lennetään pari viikkovuoroa per kaupunki, ja osaan kohteista lennetään välilaskulla, jolloin kerätään enemmän porukkaa yhteen koneeseen. Tietysti ennustamista vaikeuttaa kustannustason muutokset; 90-luvulla ei vielä ollut halpalentoyhtiöitä, joten lippujen hinnat olivat suhteellisesti paljon kalliimpia kuin nyt. AY:n nykyisellä kustannusrakenteella ja nykyisillä lippujen hinnoilla voi olla, että ilman Aasian strategiaa voitaisiin tarjota vielä vähemmän Euroopan lentoja kuin mitä 90-luvulla tarjottiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Finnair aikanaan lensi Tampereelta Arlandaan, ja 80-luvulla vähän aikaa Leningradiinkin.


Muistan tuon Tukholman-reitin. Se eli vain muutaman vuoden. Leningradin-reittikin on aikatauluista tuttu, mutta otaksuin että se oli enemmän YYA-henkeä. Taisi jopa Aeroflot lentää vastaavaa reittiä Tampereelle, ja niillä oli jopa toimisto Tampereella Näsilinnankadulla.




> Tietysti ennustamista vaikeuttaa kustannustason muutokset; 90-luvulla ei vielä ollut halpalentoyhtiöitä, joten lippujen hinnat olivat suhteellisesti paljon kalliimpia kuin nyt. AY:n nykyisellä kustannusrakenteella ja nykyisillä lippujen hinnoilla voi olla, että ilman Aasian strategiaa voitaisiin tarjota vielä vähemmän Euroopan lentoja kuin mitä 90-luvulla tarjottiin.


Nimenomaan näin. Paluuta niihin menneisiin aikoihin ei ole.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos Hyrylään on raideyhteys saatava, niin ehdottomasti paras vaihtoehto on pistoraide Korsosta. Pituutta raiteelle tulee noin 6 kilometriä ja tuon nimim. rennen mainostaman Tuusulan kaavoituskatsauksen mukaan aseman saa aikalailla keskeiselle paikalle kun raiteen vetää suunnitellun Rykmentinpuiston läpi - joskaan en ymmärrä onko tuo nyt niin välttämätöntä, kun tuolta suunnitellulta alueelta, eli Koillis-Tuusulasta, joka siis on se suunta, mihin Tuusula käytännössä tulee kokonaisuudessaan kasvamaan, on lyhyempi matka Savion asemalle kuin Hyrylän keskustaan.


Voi olla, riippuu aika paljon Lentoradan linjauksesta. Jos se aiotaan vetää koko matkalta tunneliin, niin linjaus on todennäköisesti aika helppo vetää myös Hyrylän kannalta optimaalisesti heikentämättä Lentoradan pääasiallista funktiota yhtään. Kustannuksiltaankaan Hyrylän asema maan alla tai pistoraide Korsosta tuskin eroavat kovin paljon toisistaan, etenkin kun kustannukset suhteutetaan koko Lentoradan hinta-arvioon (1 Mrd).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kannattaisi hieman perehtyä Finnairin Helsinki hub -strategiaan. Ei niillä ole halua lentään mistään mihinkään, jos jompi kumpi pää reitistä ei ole Helsinki-Vantaa. Sikäli tämä on ymmärrettävää, että varsinkin nykyisenlaajuinen Euroopan-reittiverkosto on mahdollinen vain Aasian-liikenteen turvin. Jos Aasian-liikenne loppuisi tai supistuisi, niin siinä loppuisi myös hyvin nopeasti suurin osa lentelystä Vantaalta Eurooppaan. Muutama suurin kohde ehkä jäisi, mutta muualle pitäisi lentää suurempien hubien kautta.


Siinä vaiheessa kun Aasian lennot alkavat vetää huonosti kannattaa Finskin fuusioitua johonkin muuhun yhtiöön, esim SAS:ään tai Lufthansaan tai tiedä vaikka johonkin Air Balticiin. Tai jos ei fuusioidu niin konkkaan vaan ja nämä muut yhtiöt hoitavat sitten kun Finski lopettaa, joka tapauksessa lennot Suomesta Eurooppaan. 




> Kyllä se niin on, että suurin hyötyjä on ennen kaikkea ulkomainen bisnesvieras, joka ei lähde seikkailemaan millään lähijunilla päästäkseen kaukojunaan, jolla mahdollisesti pääsee lopulliseen kohdekaupunkiin. Sellaisia ei enää muualle Suomeen kuin Helsinkiin eksyisi, ja sitä myöten jäisi saavuttamatta kaikki bisnespotentiaali joka liittyy noihin vieraisiin (siis en tarkoita majoitusta vaan liikeyhteyksiä). On kohtalonkysymys kaikille Suomen kaupungeille että ulkomailta Suomeen pääsee sujuvasti -- muuallekin kuin Helsinkiin. Sitä kautta lentoradasta hyötyy välillisesti koko Suomen elinkeinoelämä. Hyödyt ovat paljon laajemmat kuin suppeasti tarkastellut kyseisen radan matkustajaluvut.


Onko sellaisia uusavuttomia loppujen lopuksi niin paljon, jotka eivät osaa pärjätä suomalaisessa lähijunassa, ja vaihtaa kaukojunaan suomalaisella asemalla, jos samat ihmiset kuitenkin pärjäävät brittiläisessä, japanilaisessa, ranskalaisessa tai missä tahsansa muunmaalaisessa lentokentältä kaupunkiin kulkevassa junassa ja vaihtoasemalla? Onko se se että Tikkurila vaikuttaa liian epäsiistiltä jonka takia et näyttäisi sitä vieraillesi vai mistä on kyse? Eiköhän ne siistä sitäkin asemaa ennenkuin kehärata otetaan käyttöön? Ei todellakaan voi olla mikään kohtalonkysymys. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onko sellaisia uusavuttomia loppujen lopuksi niin paljon, jotka eivät osaa pärjätä suomalaisessa lähijunassa, ja vaihtaa kaukojunaan suomalaisella asemalla, jos samat ihmiset kuitenkin pärjäävät brittiläisessä, japanilaisessa, ranskalaisessa tai missä tahsansa muunmaalaisessa lentokentältä kaupunkiin kulkevassa junassa ja vaihtoasemalla? Onko se se että Tikkurila vaikuttaa liian epäsiistiltä jonka takia et näyttäisi sitä vieraillesi vai mistä on kyse? Eiköhän ne siistä sitäkin asemaa ennenkuin kehärata otetaan käyttöön? Ei todellakaan voi olla mikään kohtalonkysymys.


Etpä taida hahmottaa vieläkään mistä on kyse. Ei kyse ole avuttomuudesta vaan palvelutasosta. Ei niiden ulkomaalaisten ole mikään pakko tulla Suomeen ja vielä vähemmän pakko tulla Tampereelle, Jyväskylään, Poriin, Seinäjoelle, Lahteen tms. Jos yhteydet ovat huonot (huonoksi riittää ettei pääse lentoasemalta yhdellä suoralla junayhteydellä) eikä kukaan halua käydä vierailulla, niin eivätpä nuo paikkakunnat sitten ole kauhean houkuttavia kansainvälistä liiketoimintaa harjoittavan yrityksen kannaltakaan. Ja jos näin on, niin siitä on vain yksi askel siihen, että ko. paikkakunnat alkavat kuihtua.

Haluammeko autioittaa koko Helsingin ulkopuolisen Suomen vain siksi, ettei yhtä radanpätkää haluta rakentaa, joka hyödyttäisi oikeasti koko Suomea -- myös Helsinkiä?

Vaihdollinen junayhteys on huono mm. matkalaukkujen raahamistarpeen vuoksi sekä ajantuhlauksen kannalta. Osa liikematkustajista viipyy maassa vain yhden päivän: jos saapuu aamupäivällä ja lähtee illalla, niin siinä ei silloin ole yhtään ylimääräistä minuuttia tuhlattavaksi jonkun typerän junanvaihdon vuoksi. Puhumattakaan hahmotusongelmista. Ei voida olettaa että maahan tuleva kiireinen bisnesihminen (joka edellisellä viikolla oli vaikka Pekingissä ja ensi viikolla on Münchenissä) tietää välttämättä Suomesta yhtään mitään tai että olisi perehtynyt maan rataverkon rakenteeseen edes alkeiden verran (voi olla ettei edes tiedä mitä VR tarkoittaa tai missä ilmansuunnassa on Lahti). Taulussa pitää lukea lopullisen kohteen nimi suoraan, muuten ei onnistu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Etpä taida hahmottaa vieläkään mistä on kyse. Ei kyse ole avuttomuudesta vaan palvelutasosta. Ei niiden ulkomaalaisten ole mikään pakko tulla Suomeen ja vielä vähemmän pakko tulla Tampereelle, Jyväskylään, Poriin, Seinäjoelle, Lahteen tms. Jos yhteydet ovat huonot (huonoksi riittää ettei pääse lentoasemalta yhdellä suoralla junayhteydellä) eikä kukaan halua käydä vierailulla, niin eivätpä nuo paikkakunnat sitten ole kauhean houkuttavia kansainvälistä liiketoimintaa harjoittavan yrityksen kannaltakaan. Ja jos näin on, niin siitä on vain yksi askel siihen, että ko. paikkakunnat alkavat kuihtua.
> 
> Haluammeko autioittaa koko Helsingin ulkopuolisen Suomen vain siksi, ettei yhtä radanpätkää haluta rakentaa, joka hyödyttäisi oikeasti koko Suomea -- myös Helsinkiä?
> 
> Vaihdollinen junayhteys on huono mm. matkalaukkujen raahamistarpeen vuoksi sekä ajantuhlauksen kannalta. Osa liikematkustajista viipyy maassa vain yhden päivän: jos saapuu aamupäivällä ja lähtee illalla, niin siinä ei silloin ole yhtään ylimääräistä minuuttia tuhlattavaksi jonkun typerän junanvaihdon vuoksi. Puhumattakaan hahmotusongelmista. Ei voida olettaa että maahan tuleva kiireinen bisnesihminen (joka edellisellä viikolla oli vaikka Pekingissä ja ensi viikolla on Münchenissä) tietää välttämättä Suomesta yhtään mitään tai että olisi perehtynyt maan rataverkon rakenteeseen edes alkeiden verran (voi olla ettei edes tiedä mitä VR tarkoittaa tai missä ilmansuunnassa on Lahti). Taulussa pitää lukea lopullisen kohteen nimi suoraan, muuten ei onnistu.


Mä olen edelleen sitä mieltä että se ei ole mikään kohtalonkysymys Suomelle jos Tampereelle, Seinäjoelle tai Poriin tai Jyväskylään ei pääse junalla ilman vaihtoa Helsingin lentokentältä. Jos se tähän asti on onnistunut niin miksi ei jatkossa sitten kun kehärata on valmis? Useimmat liikemiehet jotka tulevat Suomeen, jos tarkoitus on käydä mualla kuin Helsingissä, varaavat aina hotellihuoneen joko Helsingistä tai kohdepaikkakunnalta että jää aikaa muuhunkin kuin hosumiseen. Ei hosumalla saa mitään kunnon bisnestä aikaan. Et kyllä ehdi muualta Euroopasta Seinäjoelle tai Jyväskylän vain yhdeksi päiväksi vaikka juna menisi suoraan kentältä. Täytyy muistaa sellainenkin ilmiö että Suomen ja muun länsi-Euroopan välillä on 1-2 tuntia aikaero joka lännestä tänne matkustaessa vähentää tunteja pois, eli matkustaja on käytännössä vasta iltapäivällä perillä vaikka on lähtenyt kuinka aikaisin. Ei siinä ehditä kovin syvällisiä kokouksia pitää ennekuin poruka haluaa lähteä jo kotiin, parempi hoitaa videoneuvotteluilla sellaiset.

Mitä suomalaisten liikematkustajien käyttäytymiseen tulee niin hyvin usein olen kuullut että vuokrataan aina vain auto lentokentältä eikä edes viitsitä ottaa selvää juna- tai muista yhteyksistä vaikak sellaisia olisi olemassa, jos matkan kohde on muualla kuin lennon määränpäässä. Ja sitten lähdetään pelkän navigaattorin avulla ajelemaan vieraaseen maahan ja silti löydetään perille. Olisikohan parempi niin, että jos ulkomaisella liikemiehellä on tosi kova kiire ja matkan kohde on alle 1.5  tunnin matkan päässä Vantaalta, niin liikemies ottaa ja vuokraa kentältä auton ja lähtee sillä ajelemaan. Silloin ei ole sitä matkatavaraongelmaakaan vaan ne kulkevat aina mukana. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mä olen edelleen sitä mieltä että se ei ole mikään kohtalonkysymys Suomelle jos Tampereelle, Seinäjoelle tai Poriin tai Jyväskylään ei pääse junalla ilman vaihtoa Helsingin lentokentältä. Jos se tähän asti on onnistunut niin miksi ei jatkossa sitten kun kehärata on valmis?


Tähän saakka on käytetty liittymälentoja, mutta ne eivät palvele hyvin ja niistä on painetta pyrkiä eroon.




> Useimmat liikemiehet jotka tulevat Suomeen, jos tarkoitus on käydä mualla kuin Helsingissä, varaavat aina hotellihuoneen joko Helsingistä tai kohdepaikkakunnalta että jää aikaa muuhunkin kuin hosumiseen. Ei hosumalla saa mitään kunnon bisnestä aikaan. Et kyllä ehdi muualta Euroopasta Seinäjoelle tai Jyväskylän vain yhdeksi päiväksi vaikka juna menisi suoraan kentältä.


Päivämatka ulkomailta muualle kuin Helsinkiin on ollut haasteellinen tähänkin asti, osittain liittymälentojen aikatauluista johtuen, mutta lentoradalla se onnistuisi ainakin Tampereelle ja Lahteen. Ei poikkea radikaalisti siitä, että meikäläinen lennähtää päiväksi jonnekin Suur-Lontoon esikaupunkiin, Kööpenhaminaan, Riikaan tai Müncheniin. Kokemusta tuollaisesta on. Toki Suomeen päin aikaero hieman haittaa, mutta ei ole välttämättä ylitsepääsemätön ongelma.

Syitä päivämatkaan voi olla useita. Voi olla että asiakas tulee pelkästään katsomaan jotain teknologiademoa, joka on tunnissa hoidettu, mutta vaatii käytännössä läsnäoloa. Tai sitten monikansallisen yrityksen organisaatiossa toimiva esimies tulee käymään joko käymään vuotuisen tulos-/tavoitekeskustelun suomalaisen alaisen kanssa tai haastattelemaan potentiaalista rekryyttiä. Riippuen liiketoiminnasta voi olla tarpeen tehdä joku tietojärjestelmätemppu tai pikainen varastoinventaari. Tai mitä tahansa muuta vastaavaa. (Jonkin verran näitä korvautuu etäläsnäoloratkaisuilla mutta ikinä ei kaikista tällaisista läsnäolotarpeista päästä eroon.)




> Täytyy muistaa sellainenkin ilmiö että Suomen ja muun länsi-Euroopan välillä on 1-2 tuntia aikaero joka lännestä tänne matkustaessa vähentää tunteja pois, eli matkustaja on käytännössä vasta iltapäivällä perillä vaikka on lähtenyt kuinka aikaisin. Ei siinä ehditä kovin syvällisiä kokouksia pitää ennekuin poruka haluaa lähteä jo kotiin, parempi hoitaa videoneuvotteluilla sellaiset.


Jos asiakas tulee käymään Euroopasta ja on paikalla vasta iltapäivällä niin kyllä suomalainen myyjäosapuoli systemaattisesti joustaa siten, että palaveria voidaan venyttää niin myöhään kuin on tarpeen. Muuten ei tule kauppoja. Kyllähän sama aikaeroaspekti vaikuttaa myös etäpalavereissa. Minullakin on järjestään (jopa sisäisiä) puhelinpalavereja Suomen aikaa klo 16-18, joskus jopa klo 18-19.




> Mitä suomalaisten liikematkustajien käyttäytymiseen tulee niin hyvin usein olen kuullut että vuokrataan aina vain auto lentokentältä eikä edes viitsitä ottaa selvää juna- tai muista yhteyksistä vaikak sellaisia olisi olemassa, jos matkan kohde on muualla kuin lennon määränpäässä. Ja sitten lähdetään pelkän navigaattorin avulla ajelemaan vieraaseen maahan ja silti löydetään perille. Olisikohan parempi niin, että jos ulkomaisella liikemiehellä on tosi kova kiire ja matkan kohde on alle 1.5  tunnin matkan päässä Vantaalta, niin liikemies ottaa ja vuokraa kentältä auton ja lähtee sillä ajelemaan. Silloin ei ole sitä matkatavaraongelmaakaan vaan ne kulkevat aina mukana.


Näinhän se usein menee, tosin itse en suostu ajamaan ulkomailla. Eikä päde pelkästään suomalaisiin vaan kaikenmaalaisiin.

Ei olisi parempi, kun Suomessa on nämä talvikelit. Olimme kerran takavuosina ympäri Eurooppaa olevan tiimin kanssa Englannissa jossain mutaradalla ajamassa 4-vetoautoilla (tiimipalaverin ohjelmanumerona). Vaikka en ole mikään mestarikuski, havaitsin suomalaisena olleeni kaikkein paras ohjaamaan auton ylös jyrkkää mutaista rinnettä ilman että lipsuu tai luisuu takaisin. (Tämä siitä huolimatta että ohjauspyörä oli luonnollisesti "väärällä" puolella...) Selitys lienee yksinkertainen: meillä on pakko osata talviajaminen, ja siinä ei ole loppujen lopuksi niin suurta eroa mudassa ajamiseen. Pelottaa ajatella miten Keski-Euroopasta tuleva talviuntuvikko pärjäisi suomalaisessa liukkaassa kelissä ja lumisateessa.

----------


## Renne

Kyllä se on merkittävä ero, jos Hyrylä ja koko Tuusula jää pois lentoradalta, niin lentorata on 10km lyhyempi.

Tuusulan radassa on kysymys muustakin kuin asemasta Hyrylässä, on kyseessä Tuusulan paikallisliikennerata. 

Lentorata ei ole Tuusulan paikallisliikennerata.

Myöskin Tuusulan radan pitäisi pysähtyä muuallakin kuin lentoasemalla ja Pasilassa.

Lentorata ei siis ole Tuusulan paikallisrata.

Metro Tuusulaan on paikallisliikennerata. 

Metrosta Tuusula saa 4-5 asemaa. 

Uudenmaanliitto on väläyttänyt Tuusulalle maksimissaan 100 000 asukkaan lisäystä seuraavan 30 vuoden aikana.*

Tuusulan metroasemien lisäksi metro pysähtyy useilla asemilla lentoaseman ja Pasilan välillä sekä Meilahdessa, Töölössä ja keskustassa.

Tämän päivän HS kertoi, että suurnopeusradat ovat Suomessa jossain kaukaisessa tulevaisuudessa, ja että täällä ei kannata 300km/h ratoihin panostaa. Se mikä Suomelle voisi sopia on 220km/h tai 250km/h. 

Suomessa on nyt lukuisia 200km/h sallittuja ratoja, mutta paljon on vielä tehtävissä. Tarpeen olisi panostaa Suomen rataverkon nopeuden ja kapasiteetin kasvattamiseen sekä ratojen sähköistyksiin. Rakentaa uusia ratoja, kuten ELSA. Kyllä lentoradat on haihattelua vielä kun maamme monet rataosuudet ovat sähköistämättömiä, yksiraiteisia tai nopeuksille 100-140km/h. On paljon tehtävää ennen lentoratakiitoja.

Tuusulan metro ennättänee olla liikenteessä vuosikymmenen tai kaksi ennen kuin tunneliin rakennetaan mitään pasila-lentoasema-kerava luksusratoja Kanarian matkaajille. 

Tuo lentorata ei ole mikään semmoinen, että huitastaan se nyt, päästään jopa keravalta kentälle ja pasilaan! AHAA. Lentoradalta on oleva pääradan ja lahden radan lisäksi yhteys ELSAan ja HELIin. Että jos aloitettaisiin vaikka Lohjan radasta ja jollain vuosikymmenellä Saloon, sekä Heinola-Mikkeli rata, niin olisi sitten ratoja mitä kytkeä lentokiitoon.

Ja kuten sanottua, sähköistämättömiä, yksiraiteisia tai nopeuksille 100-140km/h ratoja Suomessa on perusparannettava ennen lentokiimoja.

*Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan asukasmäärä ja kaavoitustilanne alkaa olla semmoinen, että 30 vuoden päästä Tuusulan leveydet eivät ole enää harvaanasuttuja.

Helsingin toinen metrolina on metron idän- ja lännen jatkojen, Espoon kaupunkiradan ja Pisaran ohella tärkeimpiä pääkaupunkiseudun ratahankkeita.

----------


## 339-DF

Lentokiima? 4-5 metroasemaa Tuusulassa? Kyllä täytyy sanoa, että älyttömämpää tekstiä en ole missään nähnyt pitkään aikaan kuin tuo Rennen kirjoittama. Huh.

----------


## Albert

> Lentokiima?


Olipa minullekin uusi sana. Mutta näköjään riippuliitäjät, kaikenlaiset moottorivarjoliitäjät ym käyttävät sanaa aivan "arkipäiväisesti". :Smile:

----------


## Renne

Itse en ole se joku aloitti ratakiima termittelyn.

Mitä tulee 4-5 metroasemaan Tuusulassa, niin Tuusula 2040 kaavoituskatsauksessa on mallikaavoitettu Hyrylän metroaseman ja lentoaseman metroaseman väliin 3 asemaa, joten kyllä, se tekee jo 4 asemaa Tuusulassa.

Liitosalueen metrolinjalle on suunniteltu 6 asemaa. 

4 asemaa Tuusulassa ei kuulosta lainkaan epärealistiselta.

Tuusula varmasti tekee kaikkensa välttyäkseen anneksiolta, ja mielellään rakentaa ne uuden ajan metrokaupunginosat. Tuusulan identiteetti on 30 vuodessa muuttumassa Vantaan tyyppiseksi.

Vaihtoehdoksi voisi tietenkin kaavailla merimetroa ja tekosaaria.

----------


## kouvo

> Kyllä se on merkittävä ero, jos Hyrylä ja koko Tuusula jää pois lentoradalta, niin lentorata on 10km lyhyempi.


Lentoradan liittämisessä päärataan Keravan eteläpuolella on pieni liikenteellinen ongelma. Vaikka se ei itsessään välttämättä lisää liikennettä, niin ainakin kuntien lausunnoista päätellen toivottavaa kuitenkin on että junavuorot lisääntyvät. Ja nämä eivät sitten enää mahdukaan Keravan eteläpuolelle, jos samaan pisteeseen syöttää junia sekä pää- että lentorata. 




> Tuusulan radassa on kysymys muustakin kuin asemasta Hyrylässä, on kyseessä Tuusulan paikallisliikennerata.


Ei Tuusulaan kannata rakentaa paikallista raideliikennettä, ellei sitä saada ikään kuin kaupantekijäisiksi esim. lentoradan yhteydessä.




> Myöskin Tuusulan radan pitäisi pysähtyä muuallakin kuin lentoasemalla ja Pasilassa.


Ei pitäisi. Toki helsingille ja Vantaalle voitaisiin antaa yhdet asemapaikat kummallekin (omarahoitusosuus 100%) lentoradan varrelta. Silloin ei vielä häirittäisi liikaa lentoradan päätarkoitusta, eikä myöskään hidastettaisi kohtuuttomasti radalla liikennöivää, kauempaa (esim. Hyrylästä) tulevaa paikallisliikennettä.




> Uudenmaanliitto on väläyttänyt Tuusulalle maksimissaan 100 000 asukkaan lisäystä seuraavan 30 vuoden aikana.


 :Razz: 




> Tuusulan metro ennättänee olla liikenteessä vuosikymmenen tai kaksi ennen kuin tunneliin rakennetaan mitään pasila-lentoasema-kerava luksusratoja Kanarian matkaajille.


Vaikka nyt en kovin montaa taalaa lentoradankaan nopean toteutuksen puolesta olisi valmis lyömään vetoa, niin kertoimet sille että Tuusulassa nähdään ikinä metroa alkavat olla samaa luokkaa kuin seitsemän oikein meikäläisen lottokupongissa ensi lauantaina. 




> Lentoradalta on oleva pääradan ja lahden radan lisäksi yhteys ELSAan ja HELIin.


Kartta käteen ja miettimään miksi ELSAa ei kannata kierrättää lentoaseman kautta. HELI puolestaan tulee toteutumaan korkeintaan Porvoon lähiliikenneratana, joten lentoasemakierrätys ei senkään kohdalla ole järkevää.




> Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan asukasmäärä ja kaavoitustilanne alkaa olla semmoinen, että 30 vuoden päästä Tuusulan leveydet eivät ole enää harvaanasuttuja.


Itse näkisin, että näiden suhteellisen väljästi rakennettujen käpykylien väestöpaine ei sinänsä aiheuta mitään erityisiä paineita Tuusulalle. Kai se enemmänkin on niin että metsän keskellä sijaitseva omakotitalo on houkuttelevampi vaihtoehto kuin metsän keskellä sijaitseva kerrostalo.  




> Mitä tulee 4-5 metroasemaan Tuusulassa, niin Tuusula 2040 kaavoituskatsauksessa on mallikaavoitettu Hyrylän metroaseman ja lentoaseman metroaseman väliin 3 asemaa, joten kyllä, se tekee jo 4 asemaa Tuusulassa.


Linkki olis kiva. Vai eikö löydy sähköisenä?




> Tuusula varmasti tekee kaikkensa välttyäkseen anneksiolta, ja mielellään rakentaa ne uuden ajan metrokaupunginosat. Tuusulan identiteetti on 30 vuodessa muuttumassa Vantaan tyyppiseksi. Vaihtoehdoksi voisi tietenkin kaavailla merimetroa ja tekosaaria.


Saattaapi olla että pitäjänkokouksessa tämä vantaistaminen ei liiemmin kannatusta kerää. Sulla taitaa muutenkin olla pikkuisen realiteetit kadoksissa pk-seudun kasvupotentiaalin suhteen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämän päivän HS kertoi, että suurnopeusradat ovat Suomessa jossain kaukaisessa tulevaisuudessa, ja että täällä ei kannata 300km/h ratoihin panostaa. Se mikä Suomelle voisi sopia on 220km/h tai 250km/h.


Mistä ihmeestä olet saanut päähäsi että lentoradan olisi syytä olla suurnopeusrata? Jos uutta rataa rakennetaan, niin kannattaahan se tietysti mitoittaa sellaiseksi ettei siinä ihan madella tarvitse, mutta tuolla lyhyellä pätkällä (pysähdys lentoasemalla huomioiden) ei ole käytännössä juuri mitään lisäetua siitä, että tehtäisiin 300 km/h rataa normaalin 220-250 km/h radan sijasta.

Jo suunnileen nykynopeuksilla suora lentorata toisi esimerkiksi Tampereen noin tunnin matkan päähän Vantaan lentoasemasta (Hämeenlinna ja Lahti olisivat vielä lähempänä) -- ja vieläpä päivän läpi vähintään kerran tunnissa. Tuo olisi käsittämättömän merkittävä palvelutason parannus ja eliminoisi lopullisesti tarpeen liittymälentoihin tuolla välillä. Ja mikä parasta, palvelutaso ei paranisi vain Tampereella vaan viuhkamaisesti koko pääradan ja itäratojen vaikutusalueella, siis suurimmassa osassa asuttua Suomea.




> Suomessa on nyt lukuisia 200km/h sallittuja ratoja, mutta paljon on vielä tehtävissä. Tarpeen olisi panostaa Suomen rataverkon nopeuden ja kapasiteetin kasvattamiseen sekä ratojen sähköistyksiin. Rakentaa uusia ratoja, kuten ELSA. Kyllä lentoradat on haihattelua vielä kun maamme monet rataosuudet ovat sähköistämättömiä, yksiraiteisia tai nopeuksille 100-140km/h. On paljon tehtävää ennen lentoratakiitoja.
> 
> Tuusulan metro ennättänee olla liikenteessä vuosikymmenen tai kaksi ennen kuin tunneliin rakennetaan mitään pasila-lentoasema-kerava luksusratoja Kanarian matkaajille.


No huh huh. Et ole ilmeisesti lukenut yllä kuinka olen selittänyt, että lentorata tehdään Suomen elinkeinoelämän ja vientiteollisuuden kilpailukyvyn vuoksi siten että positiiviset vaikutukset säteilevät laajalle alueelle Etelä- ja Keski-Suomeen. Kanarian-matkaajat saavat puolestani hankkiutua lentokoneeseen miten parhaaksi näkevät, se ei vaikuta sitä eikä tätä maan kilpailukykyyn. Paitsi että sivutuotteena tietysti auttaisi niitäkin.

Tuusulan metro on ihan huuhaa-hanke, taas yksi lisää pitkään listaan. Vaikka Tuusula kasvaisi 100 000 asukkaaseen (mitä epäilen), ei sinne ole perusteltua mitään raskasta metroa rakentaa. Joko lähijuna muiden hankkeiden sivutuotteena tai sitten kenties maksimissaan kevytraideratkaisu eli käytännössä raitiotie (duo tai ei).

----------


## Jykke

> Kyllä lentoradat on haihattelua vielä kun maamme monet rataosuudet ovat sähköistämättömiä, yksiraiteisia tai nopeuksille 100-140km/h. On paljon tehtävää ennen lentoratakiitoja.


 Miksi ihmeessä sähköistämättömät, yksiraiteiset tai matalan nopeuden radat estäisivät lentoradan rakentamisen? Kehäradankin rakennustyöt on kai lakkautettava siihen asti kunnes koko maan rataverkko on sähköistetty, kaksiraiteistettu ja nopeus nostettu joka radalla vähintään 200 km/h?

----------


## j-lu

> Linkki olis kiva. Vai eikö löydy sähköisenä?


Metrokioskin haihattelua, josta on ainakin uutisia ollut. En tiedä löytyykö selvitystä. 

Idea on siis jatkaa lentokenttämetroa pohjoiseen. Olen ymmärtänyt, että tuota suuntaa ei enää pidetä kovin realistisena edes toista metrolinjaa lobbaavien keskuudessa, vaan Pasilasta jatkettaisiin Viikkiin ja edelleen itään. Se linjaus tukisi myös metron jatkoa Östersundomin.

Lentokenttämetron ongelma on se, että lentorata on valtakunnallisesti paljon merkittävämpi ja, ottaen huomioon lystin hinnan, sen myötä todennäköisempi. Lisäksi lentorata parantaa myös lähiliikenteen edellytyksiä pääradan kapasiteettia vapauttamalla. Ja kyllä Tuusulan lähiliikenne mahtuu sekin lentoradalle, vaikkei asemaa Tuusulassa välttämättä optimaaliseen paikkaan saadakaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Miksi ihmeessä sähköistämättömät, yksiraiteiset tai matalan nopeuden radat estäisivät lentoradan rakentamisen? Kehäradankin rakennustyöt on kai lakkautettava siihen asti kunnes koko maan rataverkko on sähköistetty, kaksiraiteistettu ja nopeus nostettu joka radalla vähintään 200 km/h?


Renne varmaankin tarkoittaa että tärkeämpiäkin hankkeita on, ei toki ole este rakentaa toista rataa lentokentälle ja sitten miettiä nykyisten kunnostamista. Mutta Kerava-HKI-Vantaa-Pasila-pikarata olisi kyllä hyvä, ainoa pysähdys Lentoaseman lisäksi pitäisi olla Maunulassa, jos sielläkään. Kehärata ei toimi nopeana yhteytenä Helsingin keskustasta tai pohjoisesta Helsinki-Vantaalle. Lisäksi FLIRT:in palvelut ovat rajalliset.

Kyllä nyt kannattaa tehdä Lentorata ja Pisara, kyllä sähköistämättömillä radoilla pääsee yhtä hyvin kiskobusseilla sen aikaa - niillä osuuksilla kun on vähemmän matkustajia ja vuorojakin.

----------


## Renne

Tässä Tuusula 2040 kaavoituskatsauksesta Hyrylän metron linjamäärittely.
Noita lentoratalinjauksia en edes postaa koska ne ovat täysin huonoja, eikä asemat ole lähimaillakaan siellä missä niiden pitäis. Myöskään ei tiedetä vielä onko Viinikkalan linjaus aiheellisempi. Tuusulaan ei mitenkään saa neljää lentorata-asemaa ja sitten Helsingin puolella olisi vain yksi Pasilassa? Kaksi lentorata-asemaa Tuusulassa + Pasila on myös yhtälailla. Viinikkalan linjaus ei tue kuntakeskuksen kehittämistä, nauhakaupunginosia ja lentoaseman pohjoispuolen yrityskeskittymää. Raportissa todetaan tulevaisuuden kehitystieksi rataan perustuva valinta parhaimmaksi. Metrorata tai Hyrylään linjattava lentorata. Koska Hyrylä lentoradalla on teknisesti lähes mahdoton toteuttaa, ellei lentorata yhdisty päärataan keravan pohjoispuolella, jää lähes ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi kevytmetroyhteys. Tuusulassa on keskusteltu, että metrosta päättää HKL. Jos se rakennetaan lentoasemalle, Tuusula jatkaa sitä Hyrylään.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tässä Tuusula 2040 kaavoituskatsauksesta Hyrylän metron linjamäärittely.


Näyttää puhtaalta fantasialta. Tämä ei tule toteutumaan lähimpään sataan vuoteen, koska sille ei ole realistisia edellytyksiä. Puhtaasti paikallinen hanke pikkupaikkakunnalle, paitsi että kyseessä on metro.

Lentoradan suhteen eräät näyttävät missaavan sen pointin, että se on aidosti valtakunnallinen hanke. Lentorata siinä sivussa sitten joko palvelee Hyrylää tai sitten ei. Jos palvelee niin ihan kiva, jos ei niin voi voi, mutta suuremmassa mittakaavassa asia on merkityksetön.

Jos halutaan oikeasti parantaa Tuusulan yhteyksiä niin kannattaisi harkita jotain vähän edullisempaa ratkaisua kuin sellaisen metrolinjan jatko, jonka alkupäätäkään tuskin koskaan rakennetaan. Sellaiseen ripustautuminen tarkoittaa ettei autoilulle tule olemaan vaihtoehtoja näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa. Sitä kai tuskin kukaan toivoo.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Jos halutaan oikeasti parantaa Tuusulan yhteyksiä niin kannattaisi harkita jotain vähän edullisempaa ratkaisua kuin sellaisen metrolinjan jatko, jonka alkupäätäkään tuskin koskaan rakennetaan. Sellaiseen ripustautuminen tarkoittaa ettei autoilulle tule olemaan vaihtoehtoja näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa. Sitä kai tuskin kukaan toivoo.


Tämä ei ehkä ole aivan vahinko.

Täytyy muistaa, että jos Tuusulasta saataisiin paremmat tai erityisesti halvemmat joukkoliikenneyhteydet pääkaupunkiseudulle, se heikentäisi monen tuusulalaispäättäjän matkakuluvähennystä verotuksessa. Kun työmatkakulut syntyvät autoilusta, mutta vähennetän julkisen hinnan mukaan, niin mitä kalliimpi julkinen, sitä parempi vähennys. Ja jos se kulkee tarpeeksi harvoin, voi päästä vähentämään autoilunkin mukaan. 

En osaa sanoa, paljonko tuo on hidastanut HSL:n levittäytymistä lähikuntiin, mutta tuskin se aivan merkityksetöntä on.

----------


## Renne

Tuusulan metro / Hyrylän metro, tai merimetro. Ei ole vaikeaa valita.

----------


## hylje

Oikea vaihtoehto on kuitenkin kolmas, eli ei kumpaakaan. Keksitään ensin jotain, joka ei ole absurdia ja toteuttamiskelvotonta. Tuusulan voi minun puolestani pitää Nurmijärven kaverina autoihmemaana.

----------


## teme

> Tässä Tuusula 2040 kaavoituskatsauksesta Hyrylän metron linjamäärittely.
> Noita lentoratalinjauksia en edes postaa koska ne ovat täysin huonoja, eikä asemat ole lähimaillakaan siellä missä niiden pitäis. Myöskään ei tiedetä vielä onko Viinikkalan linjaus aiheellisempi. Tuusulaan ei mitenkään saa neljää lentorata-asemaa ja sitten Helsingin puolella olisi vain yksi Pasilassa? Kaksi lentorata-asemaa Tuusulassa + Pasila on myös yhtälailla. Viinikkalan linjaus ei tue kuntakeskuksen kehittämistä, nauhakaupunginosia ja lentoaseman pohjoispuolen yrityskeskittymää. Raportissa todetaan tulevaisuuden kehitystieksi rataan perustuva valinta parhaimmaksi. Metrorata tai Hyrylään linjattava lentorata. Koska Hyrylä lentoradalla on teknisesti lähes mahdoton toteuttaa, ellei lentorata yhdisty päärataan keravan pohjoispuolella, jää lähes ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi kevytmetroyhteys. Tuusulassa on keskusteltu, että metrosta päättää HKL. Jos se rakennetaan lentoasemalle, Tuusula jatkaa sitä Hyrylään.


Tuo on taas jotain niin käsittämätöntä puuhastelua että ei voi kuin ihmetellä. Jos tuollaisen haluaa erikseen tehdä niin miksei Kehärata - Hyrylä - Päärata paikallisjunana?

----------


## kouvo

> Tässä Tuusula 2040 kaavoituskatsauksesta Hyrylän metron linjamäärittely.Noita lentoratalinjauksia en edes postaa koska ne ovat täysin huonoja, eikä asemat ole lähimaillakaan siellä missä niiden pitäis.


Eikös tuossa metrolinjauksessakin sivuuteta Rykmentinpuisto (Tuusulan ehdottomasti suurin suunniteltu asuinalue) aika sujuvasti?  
http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/3753/57546724.jpg




> Myöskään ei tiedetä vielä onko Viinikkalan linjaus aiheellisempi.


Kyllä tiedetään, ei ole. On Sovittu nyt vielä jahkailee asian kanssa, mutta tulee kyllä päätymään samaan ratkaisuun kuin me asiantuntijat.




> Tuusulaan ei mitenkään saa neljää lentorata-asemaa ja sitten Helsingin puolella olisi vain yksi Pasilassa? Kaksi lentorata-asemaa Tuusulassa + Pasila on myös yhtälailla.


Juu, ei tosiaankaan saa. Liikenteellinen rajoite (kaksi raidetta) huomioiden uskoisin, että lentoradalle on mahdollista rakentaa 3-4 väliasemaa välille Pasila-Hyrylä (ml. Lentoasema). Taloudellinen rajoite (näiden väliasemien, pl. Lentoasema tulisi olla kuntien 100%:sesti itsensä rahoittamia) todennäköisesti huolehtii siitä, että edes tuota määrää väliasemia ei tulla rakentamaan. .




> Viinikkalan linjaus ei tue kuntakeskuksen kehittämistä, nauhakaupunginosia ja lentoaseman pohjoispuolen yrityskeskittymää.


Näiden Liikenneviraston Klubiaskin kanteen hahmottelemien suunnitelmien mukaan juurikin Viinikkalan linjaus osuisi aika onnistuneesti kuntakeskuksen ja Rykmentinpuiston välimaastoon. Mitä taas tulee nauhakaupunginosiin, niin aika vahvasti se Tuusulan metrokin kiertää asutuksellisesti vahvimman tulevaisuuden nauhan (Rykmentinpuiston). Tämä nyt on siinä mielessä turhaa pohdintaa, että linjaukset ovat tällä hetkellä tosiaan vain alustavia hahmotelmia, ja metron sekä Viinikkalan lentoratalinjauksen osalta sellaisiksi jäävätkin. Lentoradan lentoasemalinjausvaihtoehdon kanssa suunnittelijoilla on vielä tosiaankin petrattavaa, mutta eiköhän nämä nykyiset hahmotelmat ole kuitenkin vielä tasolla "sinnepäin".
http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/2369/56916835.jpg




> Koska Hyrylä lentoradalla on teknisesti lähes mahdoton toteuttaa, ellei lentorata yhdisty päärataan keravan pohjoispuolella, jää lähes ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi kevytmetroyhteys.


Ei lentorataa ole suunniteltukaan yhdistettävän päärataan Keravan (aseman) eteläpuolella. Tai siis onhan siitäkin hahmotelmia, mutta mikään kovin vahva vaihtoehto tämä ei ole, luulisin. 

Pistetään nyt vielä yksi "selkeä" kuva liitteeksi Liikenneviraston kustannusarvailuista eri linjausvaihtoehtojen välillä (varmaan raportti ollutkin jo aikaisemmin täällä). Tuo Järvenpään pohjoispuoleinen vaihtoehto vaikuttaisi suhteellisen houkuttelevalta noin kustannusmielessä, mutta henkilökohtaisesti taidan kuitenkin kallistua vaihtoehdon 437/460 kannalle.
http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/350/99685020.jpg

----------


## Renne

Rykmentinpuistoa on lähdetty kaavoittamaan anneksion pelossa. Kutakuinkin Rykmentinpuisto on lähiajan hanke. Hyrylän metron varrelle kaavoitettava on tulevaisuuden hanke. Hyrylän metron noin 4:lle aseman seudulle valmistuisi kodit 30 000 asukkaalle.

Lentokenttäpikaradasta ei ole Tuusulan paikallisliikenneradaksi. Parhain palvelu ja saavutettavuus saadaan metrolla. Metrolla saadaan myös parhaat yhteydet muualle pääkaupunkiseudulle. 

Vantaanportista on muodostumassa tärkeä keskus pääkaupunkisedulla, ja sinne suuntaan ollaan kaavoittamassa koteja kymmenille tuhansille, ja kymmeniä tuhansia työpaikkoja. Helsingin keskusta ja Pasila ovat myös tärkeitä keskuksia, mutta Aviapoliksen alue on tulossa vauhdilla. On vain luontevaa että sinne pääsee paikallisradoilla etelästä, pohjoisesta, idästä ja lännestä. 

Lentorata palvelee huonosti pääkaupunkiseudun alueita, koska lentoradalla ei voi liikennöidä tiheää metromaista liikennettä, mikä taasen onnistuu kehäradalla ja toisella metrolinjalla. Toinen metrolinja tulee, ja se ei siinä paljoa paina jos RHK avaa aseman jonnekin Tuusulan pöpelikköön. Pääradalta ja rantaradalta löytyy useita asemaseisakkeita keskellä metsää.

Tässä näitä Tuusulan hahmotelmia.

----------


## teme

> Lentorata palvelee huonosti pääkaupunkiseudun alueita, koska lentoradalla ei voi liikennöidä tiheää metromaista liikennettä, mikä taasen onnistuu kehäradalla ja toisella metrolinjalla. Toinen metrolinja tulee, ja se ei siinä paljoa paina jos RHK avaa aseman jonnekin Tuusulan pöpelikköön. Pääradalta ja rantaradalta löytyy useita asemaseisakkeita keskellä metsää.


Se jotenkin antaa ammattitaitoisen kuvan että noissa Tuusulan prujuissa rataetäisyydet on kilometreinä eikä minuutteina.  :Smile: 

Avustetaan:
- Vartti. Hyrylä - Lentokenttä - Pasila - Rautatieasema lentoradalla
- Kaksi varttia. Joku Tuusulan paikkallisjunasemista - Kehärata - Tikkurila - Pasila - Rautatientori..
- Kolme varttia. Joku Tuusulan metroasemista - Lentoasema - Maunula - Pasila - Kamppi.

Sitä kuinka paljon tuossa kilpailussa vuoroväli lohduttaa voi havannoida vaikka Keravan asemalla, ihan vinkkinä että paikalliset ei täytä K-junaa.

----------


## Renne

Höpö höpö. Matka-aika toisella metrolinjalla Hyrylästä Keskustaan olisi reilu 20min.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Höpö höpö. Matka-aika toisella metrolinjalla Hyrylästä Keskustaan olisi reilu 20min.


Googlemapsin etäisyystuokalulla arvioiden Kampista tulisi Hyrylään aika tasan 30km (tuo 20-25km lienee joko etäisyys Pasilaan, tai sitten linnuntietä, joka on noin 27km).

Jos oletetaan metron linjanopeudeksi rantametron tapaan noin 40km/h, sillä menisi aika tasan kolme varttia. Tätä nopeampaan toki pääsee, jos asemia rakennetaan vain se 3-4 mitä lentoradallekin tulisi, mutta silloin metrossa on aika vähän järkeä.

Ja 20min edellyttäisi 90km/h linjanopeutta. En jaksa nyt laskea auki, mutta tuohon tarvitaan jo Flirtti eikä mikään metro tai pikaratikka, eikä pysäkkejäkään saa olla kuin muutama.

----------


## Renne

kutakuinkin:
Kamppi-Pasila 5min
Pasila-lentoasema 10-15min
lentoasema-Hyrylä 5min

----------


## j-lu

> Höpö höpö. Matka-aika toisella metrolinjalla Hyrylästä Keskustaan olisi reilu 20min.


Suurnopeusmetrolla? Keravalta on osapuilleen sama etäisyys Helsinkiin kuin Hyrylästä. Z-juna pysähtyy Keravan jälkeen kaksi kertaa ennen Helsinkiä ja matka-aika on 22 minuuttia.

Lentokenttämetrossa Hyrylän ja Helsingin välissä olisi vähintään kahdeksan asemaa ennen Kamppia ja sen lisäksi ne, mitä Tuusula itse haluaa. Vertautuu aika hyvin K-junaan, joka pysähtyy Keravan ja Helsingin välillä kymmenen kertaa ja jonka matka-aika on 34 minuuttia - paitsi että metron reitti kiertää enemmän, eikä huippunopeuskaan ole yhtä suuri kuin lähijunalla.

Tämä koko keskustelu Tuusulan metrosta on itsessään täysin absurdia, eikä asiaa auta se, että esitetään täysin epärealistisia väitteitä matka-ajoista.

----------


## 339-DF

Ketkä muistavat foorumilta sebastinin? Ihan kuin ko. nimimerkki olisi tehnyt paluun.

Kannattaisi varmaan perustaa uusi ketju tätä Tuusulan metroa varten, niin fantasiointia voi jatkaa siellä.

----------


## teme

> Ketkä muistavat foorumilta sebastinin? Ihan kuin ko. nimimerkki olisi tehnyt paluun.
> 
> Kannattaisi varmaan perustaa uusi ketju tätä Tuusulan metroa varten, niin fantasiointia voi jatkaa siellä.


Ei saa kiusata. Tuusulalaiset on ilmeisesti ihan tosissaan, noi on siis sen kunnan visioita. Mikä on hälyttävää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuusulalaiset on ilmeisesti ihan tosissaan, noi on siis sen kunnan visioita.


Tuossa nyt kuitenkin pitää muistaa, että tuon kokoluokan kunnassa ei yleensä ole ymmärrystä ja taitoa suunnitella tuontapaisia asioita ollenkaan. Niin että vaikka nuo miten olisi kunnan virallisia visioita, niin ne on ihan roskislaatua silti.

----------


## Renne

> kutakuinkin:
> Kamppi-Pasila 5min
> Pasila-lentoasema 10-15min
> lentoasema-Hyrylä 5min


Se miksi metrolla ei voi ajaa 75km/h Kaisaniemen ja Kampin välillä johtuu 500 metrin välein olevista asemista.

Kyllä Kamppi-Hyrylä väliä voi vertailla esm. Rautatientori-Vuosaari väliin. Matka-aika olisi suurinpiirtein sama. Kampin ja Hyrylän välillä olisi 10-12 asemaa päättärit mukaanlukien.

Tuusula on kaavoittamassa asunnot 30 000 ihmiselle Etelä-Tuusulaan nivoutuen kuntakeskukseen Hyrylään. Tuusula on päätynyt rataan tukeutuvaan ratkaisuun. Tuusula tulee yhdistää pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin. Vaihtoehto on toinen metrolinja kevytmetro ratkaisuna. Lentorata ei ole paikallisliikennerata.

Keväällä julkaistava uusi Uudenmaan maakuntakaava tulee olemaan kiintoisa paperi.

Tunnukseeni liittyen kommentoin, että en ole "Sebastian" tai Vepsäläinen  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:23 ----------




> Tuossa nyt kuitenkin pitää muistaa, että tuon kokoluokan kunnassa ei yleensä ole ymmärrystä ja taitoa suunnitella tuontapaisia asioita ollenkaan. Niin että vaikka nuo miten olisi kunnan virallisia visioita, niin ne on ihan roskislaatua silti.


Kyllä esim. HKL on suunnitellut toista metrolinjaa jatkettavaksi Hyrylään. Tahtotilaa on siis Tuusulassa että Helsingissä. Kokoomus ja Vasemmistoliitto varsinkin ovat kaupunginvaltuustossa kiirehtineet toisen metrolinjan aloitusta.

----------


## 339-DF

> kutakuinkin:
> Kamppi-Pasila 5min
> Pasila-lentoasema 10-15min
> lentoasema-Hyrylä 5min


Kannattaisi nyt varmaan tutustua HKL:n laatimiin Töölön ja lentokenttämetron matka-aika-arvioihin, niin saisit tuohon hiukan realismia mukaan. Johan nuo on kaikki laskettu ammattilaisten toimesta. Sitten lisäät vielä arvioihin hiukan automaattilisää pidentyneiden pysäkkiaikojen vuoksi, niin aletaan saada tolkkua tuohon.

----------


## late-

> Kyllä esim. HKL on suunnitellut toista metrolinjaa jatkettavaksi Hyrylään.


Ehdittiin metron pohjoishaaraa selvittää HLJ:n osana myös HSL:ssä. Ei saatu kannattavaa. Ei saatu edes lähelle kannattavaa. Oikein vääntämällä ja kääntämällä H/K voisi olla jopa 0,5. Minulle kerrotun mukaan kävi samalla ilmi, että eräissä HKL:n aiemmissa selvityksissä oli epähuomiossa laskettu pitkän toisen metrolinjan hyötyihin monen muunkin hankkeen hyödyt.

----------


## teme

> Ehdittiin metron pohjoishaaraa selvittää HLJ:n osana myös HSL:ssä. Ei saatu kannattavaa. Ei saatu edes lähelle kannattavaa. Oikein vääntämällä ja kääntämällä H/K voisi olla jopa 0,5. Minulle kerrotun mukaan kävi samalla ilmi, että eräissä HKL:n aiemmissa selvityksissä oli epähuomiossa laskettu pitkän toisen metrolinjan hyötyihin monen muunkin hankkeen hyödyt.


Ja minä kun aina luulin että ne on ihan vaan väärin laskettu.  :Smile:

----------


## Renne

Niin, nehän on laskettu viime vuosikymmenen alkupuolen tilastoilla. On täysin oletettavaa, että luvut ovat toiset 5, 10, 15 ja 20 vuoden päästä.

----------


## Renne

Helsingin Sanomissa oli tänään uutinen KUUMA-kuntien ja Liikenneviraston linjaamien lentoratavaihtoehtojen vertailua. Tätäkin uutista tarkasteltuna ilmeisen tarkoituksenmukaisimmaksi tulee Liikenneviraston linjaus, koska sillä on parhaimmat edellytykset kytkeytyä päärataan, lahden rataan, sekä mahdollisiin turun ja pietarin ratoihin. Edelleen, kytkeytymällä turun rataan, tulee mahdolliseksi liittää rataverkosto Rail Balticaan Porkkalanniemestä.

KUUMA-kuntien kaavailemat linjat eivät ole valtakunnallisesti eikä kansainvälisesti tarkoituksenmukaisia. 

Ratayhteydet Hyrylään ja Ruotsinkylään sekä Tuusulan muille alueille kannattaa kytkeä Pasilan metroon. Nurmijärven Klaukkalan ratayhteys toteutettanee martinlaakson rataa jatkamalla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Yksi kommentti lentoradasta. Maakunnista tulijoiden tai sinne menijöiden ei pidä joutua vaihtamaan Tikkurilassa. Jos joutuvat, juna ei ole kilpailukykyinen liittymälennon kanssa. Hinta on kyllä kova, mutta tämä pitää nähdä niin että kehärata on se turhake, mitä ei olisi ikinä pitänyt rakentaa. Eikä pisaraa sen vastapainoksi. Ilman näitä lentorata olisi tuonut Vantaan kentän ajallisesti lähemmäs Helsingin keskustaa ja tarjonnut laadukkaamman palvelun. Sekä Helsinki että maakunnat olisivat voittaneet verrattuna kehärataan.

Nyt kun kehärata on jo rakenteilla, suurin vahinko on jo tapahtunut (ja sietäisi alkaa etsiä tähän syyllisiä).  Mutta tämän kanssa on nyt elettävä ainakin jonkin aikaa. Täytyy alkaa miettimään miten niitä vaihdottomia lentoasemayhteyksiä voitaisiin tarjota maakuntiin kehäradan kautta. Tämä on vaikeaa, mutta ei mahdotonta. Otaksuttavasti kehäradan 10 min vuoroväliä voisi osittain tiivistää 5 minuuttiin, jolloin avautuisi kaukoliikennekäyttöön soveltuvia sloteja. Kalustolle on olemassa käytännössä tiukat vaatimukset, mutta voisihan sitä ostaa muutaman Flirtin jotka sisustettaisiin kaukojuniksi. Flirt pääsee esim. Norjassa 200 km/h nopeuteen, joten sillä pystytään tarjoamaan esim. Tampereelle käytännössä Pendolinon nopeuksinen yhteys. Viimeinen harmi on pakollinen suunnanvaihto kehäradan ja pääradan pohjoisen suunnan välillä. Tämä hidastaa yhteyttä ja tekee siitä hankalamman, mutta käytännössä vaihdottoman yhteyden arvo kaupunkien tavoitettavuuden kannalta on niin suuri, että näillä harmeilla ei ole merkitystä. Jopa hieman hitaampi vaihdoton yhteys (esim. kerran tunnissa) on parempi kuin nopeampi vaihdollinen yhteys vaikka sitten pari kertaa tunnissa. Täytyy muistaa että tyypillisesti lentomatkustajilla on raskaita matkalaukkuja mukana, joten vaihto on hankalampi kuin kotimaan kaukojunaliikenteessä - tai vastaavasti miljoona kertaa hankalampi kuin Helsingin työmatkaliikenteessä, missä suurimmalla osalla matkustajista raskaimpia kantamuksia ovat koululaisten reput ja naisten käsilaukut.

----------


## Renne

Kehärata mikään turhake ole, vaikka se on ensisijaisesti paikallinen asuinalue- ja työpaikkaliikenneväylä, ei pidä vähätellä sen valtakunnallista luonnetta, sillä Kehärata tarjoaa sen raideyhteyden kaukoliikenteestä vaihtajille. Ja se on helpompi kuin mikä tahansa bussivaihtoehto.

Tässä vaiheessa kun Suomen rautateistä yksiraiteista on yli 90% ja sähköistettyä vain 50% - ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista eikä perustavanlaatuista tässä vaiheessa rakentaa uutta suurnopeusrataverkostoa. Vaikkakin ELSA on kiireellinen kuten monet muutkin rataväylät, hoituvat ne olemassaolevia reittejä pitkin, ja vasta myöhemmin rakentaa lentorata ja linkittää se niin ELSAan, päärataan, oikorataan ja HELIin.

Ehkä Tampereelta voisi liikennöidä Kehäradalle tunnuksetonta flirttiä, mutta Tampereellako ne vaihdot tehdään Tikkurilan sijaan? Lisäksi Vantaankosken rata on nyt tiheästi liikennöity, ja Kehäradan myötä sinne on hankala sovittaa edes Klaukkalan haaraa. Lisäksi minkään lisäliikenteen tuominen millekään radalle pääkaupunkisedulla vaatinee kaikki suunnitellut ja kaavaillut ratauudistukset ja uutuudet.

Flirttiä kerran tunnissa Turusta, Tampereelta, Mikkelistä ja Imatralta Kehäradan kautta Helsinkiin! Kyllä semmoinen varmaankin onnistuu, mutta kaikkien raidehankkeiden turhaksi haukkuminen kertoo vain kokonaiskuvan hahmottamattomuudesta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Kehäradalla on hyvin niukasti valtakunnallista vaikuttavuutta. Kaukojuna + kehärata on (ehkä?) parempi kuin kaukojuna + bussi, mutta huonompi kuin lentokone. Suora kaukojuna olisi parempi kuin lentokone ainakin Seinäjoen ja Jyväskylän korkeudelle asti. Kun lisäksi tutkitusti tiedetään, että äärettömän harva lentomatkustaja käyttää junaa osana matkaansa lentoasemalle ja huomattavan suuri osa käyttää liittymälentoja, parannus on vain kosmeettinen. On vain helsinkiläinen harha että Kehä III:n sisäpuolella ymmärrettäisiin mitä edes tarkoittaa valtakunnallinen vaikuttavuus. Täytyy sitäpaitsi muistaa että ympäristön kannalta tavoitteen tulee olla lyhyiden liittymälentojen korvaaminen junakyydillä. Tämä ei onnistu, jos junan palvelutaso on huonompi kuin liittymälennon.

Jos lentoaseman kaukoflirtejä ajettaisiin esim. Tampereelta niin se tarjoaisi vaihdottomat yhteydet Tampereelta ja Hämeenlinnasta. Kuinkahan monta sataatuhatta asukasta palvelualueen piiriin mahtuu? Eikö se jo perustele osaltaan yhteyden tarvetta? Ja jos esim. Jyväskylästä tullessa pitäisi vaihtaa Tampereella niin väittäisin että se on silti parempi kuin vaihto Tikkurilassa, koska Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin on osalla yhteyksistä jo nyt vaihto Tampereella - Tikkurilan vaihto olisi toinen vaihto. Sama pätee Porin suunnasta. Eikä tietenkään mikään estä sitä että näitä lentoflirtejä ajettaisiin kauemmaskin kuin Tampereelle. Harmi vaan että rataverkko ei taida riittää eikä täysin rinnakkaista tarjontaa kannata luoda. Mutta saattaisi toimia joillakin yksittäisillä vuoroilla.

Kuka muuten puhui mitään suurnopeusradoista? Suosittelen parempaa sisälukua. Lentoradan ei tarvitse olla mikään suurnopeusrata, koska niin lyhyellä matkalla suuresta nopeudesta ei ole mitään etua. Eikä se tarvitse tuekseen mitään suurnopeusrataverkostoa koska se integroituisi täydellisen hyvin nykyiseen rataverkkoon omana itsenäisenä palikkanaan.

Enkä muuten väittänyt kaikkia raskasraidehankkeita turhiksi. Helsingin seudun hankkeista tärkeitä ovat lentorata ja Tallinnan-tunneli. Muut ovat turhia ja/tai haitallisia (siinä mielessä että estävät järkevämmän kehityksen). Tampereen seudun hankkeista Pirkkalan oikorata on ihan samanlainen turhake. Ei sitäkään pidä rakentaa, koska sekin söisi rahat kaikelta hyödyllisemmältä tuottamatta itse juuri mitään hyötyä. Kevytraidehankkeet yksinkertaisesti tuppaavat olemaan järkevämpiä, kun ne eivät maksa niin hirveästi ja hyödyt nimenomaan suhteessa kustannukseen ovat paljon paremmat.

----------


## Knightrider

Ajattelin ensin sanoa, että mites ne nopeat junat mahtuisivat joka asemalla pysähtyvien väliin Leinelän ja Helsingin keskustan välillä, mutta mahtuvathan ne, onhan tarkoitus, että M+I-junat kulkevat vain 10 min välein - yksi lähijunapysähdys lisää matka-aikaa n. 1.0-1.2 min, eli jos hidas juna lähtee 8 min ennen nopeaa (joka taas lähtee 2 min ennen seuraavaa hidasta) ja pysähdys lisää matkaa 1.2 min, se ehtii pysähtyä 5 lisäasemalla verrattuna nopeaan, jotta nopea juna olisi tulossa 2 min päästä perästä. Eli nopea juna mahtuu kuin mahtuukin väliin ja saa ohittaa viisi asemaa, joka riittänee vallan mainiosti. Esimerkiksi Ilmala, Louhela, Vantaankoski, Kivistö ja Leinelä voitaisiin jättää välistä, jos 2 min vara-aika riittää ja kaikki junat ovat Flirt-mallisia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ajattelin ensin sanoa, että mites ne nopeat junat mahtuisivat joka asemalla pysähtyvien väliin Leinelän ja Helsingin keskustan välillä, mutta mahtuvathan ne, onhan tarkoitus, että M+I-junat kulkevat vain 10 min välein - yksi lähijunapysähdys lisää matka-aikaa n. 1.0-1.2 min, eli jos hidas juna lähtee 8 min ennen nopeaa (joka taas lähtee 2 min ennen seuraavaa hidasta) ja pysähdys lisää matkaa 1.2 min, se ehtii pysähtyä 5 lisäasemalla verrattuna nopeaan, jotta nopea juna olisi tulossa 2 min päästä perästä. Eli nopea juna mahtuu kuin mahtuukin väliin ja saa ohittaa viisi asemaa, joka riittänee vallan mainiosti. Esimerkiksi Ilmala, Louhela, Vantaankoski, Kivistö ja Leinelä voitaisiin jättää välistä, jos 2 min vara-aika riittää ja kaikki junat ovat Flirt-mallisia.


Ja eihän niiden kaukoflirtien tarvitse tuolla lyhyellä pätkällä ajaa edes yhtä suurella nopeudella kuin lähiflirtit. Ideaalisti molemmilla keskinopeus pysähdykset huomioiden olisi sama. Koska lähijunat pysähtyvät ja kaukojunat eivät, kaukojunia pitäisi ajaa sen verran hitaammalla nopeudella että vuoroväli ympäröiviin lähijuniin pysyy mahdollisimman vakiona. Tällöin niukka ratakapasiteetti tunnelissa pystytään hyödyntämään parhaiten.

Se mihin asti kaukoflirtejä ajettaisiin on mielessäni vielä osittain avoin kysymys. Pitäisikö kääntyä takaisin jo lentoasemalta, jotta vältetään Ilmalan kapeikko? Ja onko ylipäätään mitään hyötyä ajaa koko Martinlaakson radan osuuskin läpi ilman pysähdyksiä? Vai pitäisikö jatkaa Espooseen suuntaa Huopalahdessa vaihtaen? Vai jopa Turkuun asti (jota yksiraiteisen radan kapasiteetti rajoittanee). Vai olisiko sittenkin järkevää ajaa koko kehäradan läpi ilman ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä aina Helsinkiin asti?

----------


## Knightrider

> Ja eihän niiden kaukoflirtien tarvitse tuolla lyhyellä pätkällä ajaa edes yhtä suurella nopeudella kuin lähiflirtit. Ideaalisti molemmilla keskinopeus pysähdykset huomioiden olisi sama. Koska lähijunat pysähtyvät ja kaukojunat eivät, kaukojunia pitäisi ajaa sen verran hitaammalla nopeudella että vuoroväli ympäröiviin lähijuniin pysyy mahdollisimman vakiona. Tällöin niukka ratakapasiteetti tunnelissa pystytään hyödyntämään parhaiten.
> 
> Se mihin asti kaukoflirtejä ajettaisiin on mielessäni vielä osittain avoin kysymys. Pitäisikö kääntyä takaisin jo lentoasemalta, jotta vältetään Ilmalan kapeikko? Ja onko ylipäätään mitään hyötyä ajaa koko Martinlaakson radan osuuskin läpi ilman pysähdyksiä? Vai pitäisikö jatkaa Espooseen suuntaa Huopalahdessa vaihtaen? Vai jopa Turkuun asti (jota yksiraiteisen radan kapasiteetti rajoittanee). Vai olisiko sittenkin järkevää ajaa koko kehäradan läpi ilman ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä aina Helsinkiin asti?


Mielestäni on järkevää ajaa Martinlaakson radan läpi pysähtyen ainakin suurimmilla asemilla, kuten Kannel- ja Myyrmäki. On hyvä tarjota sekä nopeaa, että joka asemalla pysähtyvää palvelua. Ja kyllä kaukojunien pitäisi ajaa ihan yhtä nopeasti, kuin muidenkin, vuorovälillä ei ole mitään väliä, jos sen tasaisuus hävitään matka-ajassa. Asemia on mahdollista ohittaa ilman uusia raiteita tai tahallista hidastamista Kehäradan lähijunien 10 minuutin välin ansiosta, joten tätä hyötyä kannattaa käyttää. Jos halutaan todella nopeaa palvelua Hgin keskustaan, voi nopeat junat ajaa Martinlaakson radalta Rantaradan kaukoraiteita Helsinkiin pysähtymättä Huopalahdessa tai Ilmalassa.

Joka toinen kaukovuoro voisi mennä poikittain Lahti-Lentoasema-Espoo... ja joka toinen pystykkäin Tampere-Lentoasema-Helsinki. Näin tarjotaan sekä laadukasta poikittaista palvelua sekä lähimatkoilla (esim. Kerava-Leppävaara) että pitemmilläkin matkoilla (esim. Lahti-Turku) ja nopeaa palvelua yleisillä (esim. Lentoasema-Helsinki) matkoilla (tai Hämeenlinna/J.Pää/Kerava-Lentoasema)

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joka toinen kaukovuoro voisi mennä poikittain Lahti-Lentoasema-Espoo... ja joka toinen pystykkäin Tampere-Lentoasema-Helsinki. Näin tarjotaan sekä laadukasta poikittaista palvelua sekä lähimatkoilla (esim. Kerava-Leppävaara) että pitemmilläkin matkoilla (esim. Lahti-Turku) ja nopeaa palvelua yleisillä (esim. Lentoasema-Helsinki) matkoilla (tai Hämeenlinna/J.Pää/Kerava-Lentoasema)


Itse järkeilin tätä niin että Tampere -Vantaa lentoasema - Espoo - Turku -heiluri tarjoaisi lentoasemayhteyksien lisäksi paljon uusia mielenkiintoisia vaihdottomia yhteyksiä, esim. Tampere-Salo (hyvä esim. erään kännykkäfirman kannalta), Tampere-Espoo, Turku-Hämeenlinna jne. Toisaalta Lahti-Turku -heilurillakin olisi näitä etuja. Helsinkiin ajaminen sen sijaan loisi ikävästi päällekäistä tarjontaa nykyisen junaliikenteen kanssa, mutta toisaalta tarjoaisi Helsinki-lentoasema -pikavuoron mahdollisuuden normaalien kehäradan paikallisjunien rinnalle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse järkeilin tätä niin että Tampere -Vantaa lentoasema - Espoo - Turku -heiluri tarjoaisi lentoasemayhteyksien lisäksi paljon uusia mielenkiintoisia vaihdottomia yhteyksiä, esim. Tampere-Salo (hyvä esim. erään kännykkäfirman kannalta), Tampere-Espoo, Turku-Hämeenlinna jne.


Seuraava kysymys onkin, mitkä Turun suorat junavuorot Helsinkiin haluat lakkauttaa, että se Tampere-Vantaan juna mahtuu sinne ajamaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Seuraava kysymys onkin, mitkä Turun suorat junavuorot Helsinkiin haluat lakkauttaa, että se Tampere-Vantaan juna mahtuu sinne ajamaan.


Tämä onkin suuri ongelma joka saattaa estää tällaisen heilurin toteuttamisen. Sinänsä se ei vaikuta Tampere-lentoasema tai Lahti-lentoasema -osuuksien toteutettavuuteen, mutta kysymysmerkiksi jää missä yhteyden toisen pään tulisi ideaalisti sijaita.

----------


## hmikko

> Itse järkeilin tätä niin että Tampere -Vantaa lentoasema - Espoo - Turku -heiluri tarjoaisi lentoasemayhteyksien lisäksi paljon uusia mielenkiintoisia vaihdottomia yhteyksiä, esim. Tampere-Salo (hyvä esim. erään kännykkäfirman kannalta), Tampere-Espoo, Turku-Hämeenlinna jne. Toisaalta Lahti-Turku -heilurillakin olisi näitä etuja. Helsinkiin ajaminen sen sijaan loisi ikävästi päällekäistä tarjontaa nykyisen junaliikenteen kanssa, mutta toisaalta tarjoaisi Helsinki-lentoasema -pikavuoron mahdollisuuden normaalien kehäradan paikallisjunien rinnalle.


Voiko Helsinki-lentoasema pikavuoro toimia 10 min vuorovälin liikenteen lomassa mitenkään järkevästi? Asemia ohittamalla on mahdollista voittaa korkeintaan tuo 10 min, jolloin päärautatieasemalta lähtevän matkustajan kannalta hitaampi 30 min ajoajan vuoro tulee viimeistään 10 min kuluttua ja nopeampi 20 min ajava vuoro joskus harvoin. Vaihdottomat yhteydet Turkuun, Tampereelle tai Lahteen sen sijaan tarjoaisivat oikeasti parempaa palvelua.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Voiko Helsinki-lentoasema pikavuoro toimia 10 min vuorovälin liikenteen lomassa mitenkään järkevästi? Asemia ohittamalla on mahdollista voittaa korkeintaan tuo 10 min, jolloin päärautatieasemalta lähtevän matkustajan kannalta hitaampi 30 min ajoajan vuoro tulee viimeistään 10 min kuluttua ja nopeampi 20 min ajava vuoro joskus harvoin. Vaihdottomat yhteydet Turkuun, Tampereelle tai Lahteen sen sijaan tarjoaisivat oikeasti parempaa palvelua.


Nopeuden kannalta Helsinki-lentoasema -pikavuorossa kehärataa hyödyntäen ei ole mitään järkeä. (Ja lentorata vasta tarjoaisikin kunnollisen pikavuoromahdollisuuden.) Sen sijaan lisäkapasiteetin tarjoajana sellainen saattaisi puoltaa paikkaansa. (Tosin kehäradan matkustajaennusteet eivät kyllä viittaa siihen että lisäapasiteetille olisi tarvetta, pikemminkin päinvastoin.) Toinen hyöty olisi se, että mukana olisi pääosin vain lentomatkustajia, mikä rauhoittaisi matkustuskokemusta. Tällaisesta esimerkkinä mainittakoon Pariisin RER B:llä ajettavat non-stop vuorot Gare du Nordin ja CDG-lentokentän välillä, kaikilla (rauhattomillakin) esikaupunkiasemilla pysähtyvien normivuorojen lisäksi.

Mutta kuten sanot, se pihvi tässä onkin vaihdottomat yhteydet maakuntiin. Helsinkiinhän on jo vaihdoton yhteys muutenkin, kun kehärata valmistuu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Asemia ohittamalla on mahdollista voittaa korkeintaan tuo 10 min


Ja käytännössä vielä paljon vähemmän. Aikataulusuunnittelussa lienee tarpeen jättää ainakin 2 min kaula molempiin suuntiin, joten nopeutus olisi vain 6 min. Mielestäni ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto on se, että se kaukojuna muuttuu lentoasemalla reilusti lähijunaksi ja ajaa kuten M-junakin. Kehäradan kautta yhteys on joka tapauksessa kestämättömän hidas Huopalahteen ja etelämmäksi verrattuna pääradan kaukojuniin, mutta normaalilla pysähdyskäyttäytymisellä voidaan edes palvella lähijunamatkustajien tarpeita samalla.

Enkä muuten usko, että Huopalahteen voitaisiin rakentaa kolmioraidetta tilanpuutteen ja tasoerojen takia. Huopalahdessa kääntyminen taas ei onnistu kaupunkiradan raiteilla ilman lisälaituria (joka ei sekään mahtuisi mihinkään), koska junia tulee 5 min välein. Ainoa mahdollisuus on siis ajaa Helsinkiin, mutta sitäkään ei nykyinen kulunvalvonta salli. Teoriassa ehkä raiteenvaihdoilla kaukojunaraiteille, mutta käytännössä en uskoisi sen sujuvuuteen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Olisiko mahdollista kääntää kaukoflirtit jo lentoasemalla? Onko puolenvaihtoraidetta ja saisiko tuon menemään aikataulun puitteissa ongelmitta? Tai onko mahdollista ajaa tyhjänä johonkin käännön kannalta sopivampaan paikkaan Martinlaakson radalla?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tämä onkin suuri ongelma joka saattaa estää tällaisen heilurin toteuttamisen.


En tosiaan usko, että Turku-lentoasema-junia saataisiin millään ilman isoja ratatöitä aikaan, mutta sinänsä en panisi pahakseni, että rantaradalla olisi vähän enemmän niitä kohtauspaikkoja. Teoriassa kai nytkin ohitukset Inkoossa, Ervelässä ja Paimiossa onnistuisivat, mutta ainakin toisen junan täytyisi pysähtyä, kun ovat niin lyhyitä.

(Tämä on nyt erittäin off-topic, mutta junamatkoilla sinne päin olen huomannut, että Ervelän kohtauspaikkaa kyllä pidennetään parhaillaan (ellei ole jo valmis). Mikähän siihen varsinaisesti on syynä?)

----------


## hmikko

> Enkä muuten usko, että Huopalahteen voitaisiin rakentaa kolmioraidetta tilanpuutteen ja tasoerojen takia.


Katselin paikkaa Googlen satelliitti- ja StreetView-kuvista. Jonkin verran kalliota ja muutama aika mitätön teollisuuhallihan siinä pitäisi räjäyttää ja Vihdintie alittaa, mutta sitähän varten dynamiitti on keksitty, ja raiteethan ovat käsittääkseni juuri oikein päin, eli Rantaradan kaukoliikenteen raiteet kaupunkiradan pohjoispuolella. Ei tuon kolmioraiteen nyt mahdoton pitäisi olla, mutta hintaa varmaan kertyy sen verran, että Turku-lentokenttä -yhteydellä sitä on vaikea perustella, kun asiaan ei liity lähiön rakentamista Vantaalle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En tosiaan usko, että Turku-lentoasema-junia saataisiin millään ilman isoja ratatöitä aikaan, mutta sinänsä en panisi pahakseni, että rantaradalla olisi vähän enemmän niitä kohtauspaikkoja. Teoriassa kai nytkin ohitukset Inkoossa, Ervelässä ja Paimiossa onnistuisivat, mutta ainakin toisen junan täytyisi pysähtyä, kun ovat niin lyhyitä.


Sanotaan nyt vaikka niin että alustavana palvelukonseptina Turku - Vantaa lentoasema olisi tärkeä tulevaisuutta ajatellen. Vielä parempi jos se voitaisiin yhdistää heiluriksi vastaavanlaisen toiseen suuntaan kulkevan lentoasemayhteyden kanssa. Se miten tähän päästään on toinen juttu. Jossain vaiheessa pitänee joka tapauksessa päättää mitä Rantaradan kanssa tehdään. Kaksiraiteistaminen koko matkalta voi tulla tarpeelliseksi. Tai sitten kokonaan uusi linjaus, mutta se maksaisi hirveästi. Kun ratkaisuja tehdään, ne osaltaan mahdollistavat myös lentoasemayhteyden.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:35 ----------




> Katselin paikkaa Googlen satelliitti- ja StreetView-kuvista. Jonkin verran kalliota ja muutama aika mitätön teollisuuhallihan siinä pitäisi räjäyttää ja Vihdintie alittaa, mutta sitähän varten dynamiitti on keksitty, ja raiteethan ovat käsittääkseni juuri oikein päin, eli Rantaradan kaukoliikenteen raiteet kaupunkiradan pohjoispuolella. Ei tuon kolmioraiteen nyt mahdoton pitäisi olla, mutta hintaa varmaan kertyy sen verran, että Turku-lentokenttä -yhteydellä sitä on vaikea perustella, kun asiaan ei liity lähiön rakentamista Vantaalle.


Toinen tarkasteltava kohta olisi kehäradan ja pääradan liittymiskohta. Ideaalisti sinnekin olisi hyvä saada kolmioraide, jolloin ei tulisi tarvetta suunnanvaihtoon. Mutta periaatteessa suunnanvaihdollakin pärjätään.

Mitä rahoitukseen tulee niin täytyy muistaa, että kehäradan rahoituksesta huolehtii pääosin valtio sillä perusteella, että kyseessä on "valtakunnallisesti vaikuttava" projekti. Silti liityntä on suunniteltu vain Helsingin suunnasta. Ei tämä peli vetele. "Valtakunnallisuuden" uskottavuutta vahvistaisi jos kolmioraiteet rakennettaisiin ja kehärataa päästäisiin hyödyntämään rajoitetusti myös sellaisessa kaukoliikennekäytössä, josta tässä ketjussa on puhuttu.

----------


## hmikko

> Toinen tarkasteltava kohta olisi kehäradan ja pääradan liittymiskohta.


Yhtäkkiä näyttäis siltä, että kolmioraide liippaisi Koivukylän uusia kerrostaloja seinän vierestä, mutta muuten rakentamatonta pöheikköä piisaa. En tiedä, tarvittaisiinko tuohon joku lisäksi siltaviritys samaan tapaan kuin Kehäradan liittymälle on suunniteltu.

Leinelän aseman sijoittelu muuten näköjään noudattaa helsinkiläisiä korpimetron periaatteita, eli asema on uudelta asuinalueelta katsoen ison kokoomaväylän takana ja aseman ympäristössä radan toisella puolella on harvakseltaan jo rakennettuja yksi- ja kaksikerroksisia omakoti- ja rivitaloja. Lienee sitä Ösundomissakin tavoiteltavaa matalaa ja kotoisaa metrokaupunkia.

----------


## teme

Musta se mikä voisi olla realismia, edellyttänee tosin sekin jotain eritasojärjestelyjä, on että Tikkurilaan saisi laiturin yli vaihdon. Matkatavarat tekee tasonvaihdoista vielä paljon ikävämpiä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Musta se mikä voisi olla realismia, edellyttänee tosin sekin jotain eritasojärjestelyjä, on että Tikkurilaan saisi laiturin yli vaihdon. Matkatavarat tekee tasonvaihdoista vielä paljon ikävämpiä.


Realismia tai ei, vaihdollinen lentoasemayhteys ei kerta kaikkiaan ole riittävä eikä hyväksyttävä. Sama sitten vaikkei sitä olisi ollenkaan, jos kerran ei liittymälennoista päästä eroon.

Jos tällaisen tarjoaminen ei kiinnosta VR:ää niin ehkä yksityinen junaoperaattori voisi olla hyvinkin kiinnostunut. Pitää vain edetä rohkeasti PSA:n edellyttämään suuntaan ja lopettaa VR:n monopoliasema heti eikä vuosikymmenen päästä. Yksityinen liikennöitsijä voisi kenties katalysoida näiden rataverkkoon liittyvien ongelmien luovaa ja yksinkertaista ratkaisemista. Eiköhän sellaisiakin ratkaisuja löydy, jotka eivät välttämättä vaadi miljoonainvestointeja.

----------


## kouvo

Jotta tuollainen lentoasemayhteys olisi houkutteleva vaihtoehto, niin vuoroväli tuskin saisi juurikaan yli tuntiin nousta. Ja vaikka tässä nyt sivuutettaisiinkin sellaiset pikkuseikat, että junia ei mahdu raiteille tai maastosta puuttuu yhteyden mahdollistavat kiskot, niin aika dramaattinen junatarjontalisäys syntyisi, etenkin Turkuun. Saataisiinko niitä lentsikkaheilureita millään edes lähellekään taloudellisiksi noin operoinnin kannalta?

----------


## 339-DF

> Saataisiinko niitä lentsikkaheilureita millään edes lähellekään taloudellisiksi noin operoinnin kannalta?


Mulla ei ole käsitystä lentoliikenteen ja junaliikenteen yksikkökustannuksista, mutta voisi kuvitella, että Finnairilla olisi intressiä olla mukana mahdollisessa Turku-HEL-Tampere -junaliikenteessä. Ei se toki itse operoisi, mutta ostaisi operaatorilta codeshare-periaatteella paikkoja junista. Myös kiintiöittäin. Esim. Ranskassa ja Saksassa junalipun voi ostaa samalle lipulle lentojen kanssa ja lentoyhtiön lennonnumerolle.

Jos miettii kustannuksia, niin HEL-TMP-välillä näkyy olevan nykyisin vain 4 edestakaista lentoa, Turkuun sama juttu. Tuskin noilla rahoilla operoi junaa kerran tunnissa, mutta ei taida olla tarviskaan. Aamulla syötöt Euroopan lähtöihin, keskipäivällä syötöt Aasian paluista, iltapäivällä syötöt Aasian lähtöihin ja Euroopan paluista sekä illalla syötöt Euroopan lennoilta. Junan kustannusrakene ja yhteydet myös muiden firmojen lennoille toivottavasti tuovat sen verran lisämatkustajia, että junia voisi olla myös aamupäivän lähikohdelennoille ja alkuillan paluisiin ym.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jotta tuollainen lentoasemayhteys olisi houkutteleva vaihtoehto, niin vuoroväli tuskin saisi juurikaan yli tuntiin nousta. Ja vaikka tässä nyt sivuutettaisiinkin sellaiset pikkuseikat, että junia ei mahdu raiteille tai maastosta puuttuu yhteyden mahdollistavat kiskot, niin aika dramaattinen junatarjontalisäys syntyisi, etenkin Turkuun. Saataisiinko niitä lentsikkaheilureita millään edes lähellekään taloudellisiksi noin operoinnin kannalta?


Tunnin vuoroväli olisi minusta juuri sopiva Tampereen, Turun ja Lahden kaltaisten kaupunkien yhteyksille Helsinki-Vantaalle. Se on parempi kuin liittymälennoilla ja tämä huomioiden mahdollistaa osin jopa aikasäästöjä verrattuna lentoon (joita muuten Lahdesta ei edes ole) + odotusaikaan. Se on myös pääsääntöisesti sama kuin Paunun nykyisten Expressbussien vuoroväli ja siinä osoittanut toimivuutensa.

Uskon että Tampereen suunnassa tarjontalisäys olisi ihan realistinen, vaikka saattaisikin syödä jonkin verran matkustajia olemassa olevilta vuoroilta. Turun suunta on suurempi kysymysmerkki, mutta toisaalta onhan se niinkin että tarjonnan lisäys yleensä kasvattaa myös kysyntää jonkin verran.

Se olisiko tämä itsenäisenä liiketoimintana taloudellisesti kannattavaa on hankala kysymys. Heilurina syntyisi aika hyvin uusia vaihdottomia yhteyspareja lentoasemayhteyksien lisäksi, mikä parantaisi kannattavuutta. Mutta yhteiskunnan saamien hyötyjen kautta (pääosin kaupunkien tavoitettavuuden parantuminen ja lentoliikenteen korvautuminen junaliikenteellä) näkisin että tällaiset yhteydet ovat erittäin tärkeitä ja hyödyllisiä. Jopa kaupungeilla itsellään saattaisi kenties olla halua rahoittaa tällaisia yhteyksiä ostoliikenteenä?

Tämä täytyy myös nähdä siinä kontekstissa, että jos meillä olisi lentorata, ei tarvittaisi erillisiä lentoasemaa palvelevia kaukojunia, joiden kannattavuus voi olla kiikunkaakun. Normijunat palvelisivat kaikki myös lentoasemaa. Tällaisten erillisten junien ajaminen on siis vaihtoehtoiskustannus, joka toteutuu kun lentorataa ei ole. Eli kyseessä on tavallaan kehärataan liittyvä piilokustannus. Jos olisi suoraan päätetty rakentaa lentorata, ei tällaista kustannusta olisi, mikä huomioon otettuna lentoradan business casessa saisi sen näyttämään huomattavasti kehärataa houkuttavammalta.

Mutta palatakseni asiaan, näen vaihdottomat lentoasemayhteydet välttämättöminä sekä ympäristötavoitteiden että maan tasapuolisen kehittämisen kannalta, ja siksi niihin on yksinkertaisesti pakko käyttää jonkin verran rahaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:46 ----------




> Jos miettii kustannuksia, niin HEL-TMP-välillä näkyy olevan nykyisin vain 4 edestakaista lentoa, Turkuun sama juttu. Tuskin noilla rahoilla operoi junaa kerran tunnissa, mutta ei taida olla tarviskaan. Aamulla syötöt Euroopan lähtöihin, keskipäivällä syötöt Aasian paluista, iltapäivällä syötöt Aasian lähtöihin ja Euroopan paluista sekä illalla syötöt Euroopan lennoilta. Junan kustannusrakene ja yhteydet myös muiden firmojen lennoille toivottavasti tuovat sen verran lisämatkustajia, että junia voisi olla myös aamupäivän lähikohdelennoille ja alkuillan paluisiin ym.


Ennen lentoja on ollut paljon enemmän. Tämä kuvastanee yhtäältä Finnairin markkinaosuuden kutistumista Tampereella (varsinkin nyt kun kilpailua on ihan tosissaan, vrt. SAS-ryhmä, Air Baltic ja Ryanair) ja toisaalta sitä että varsin moni ajaa itse moottoritietä pitkin Vantaalle, kun ei luota yhä harveneviin liittymälentoihin. Ne ovat yleensä viimeistä paikkaa myöten täynnä ja usein ei saa edes paikkaa sinne, vaikka Euroopan-lennolle saisikin. Esim. TMP-HEL-Pariisi-HEL-TMP:n toteutuminen saattaa jäädä kiinni siitä että viimeinen legi HEL-TMP on loppuunmyyty.

Nykyistä lentotarjontaa ei voi mitenkään pitää ohjenuorana sille miten usein junia Vantaalle pitäisi ajaa. Nykyiset lennothan on optimoitu vain aamun ja illan ruuhka-aaltoihin, ja moneen kohteeseen on Vantaalta useampiakin lentoja päivässä, myös keskellä päivää, joiden yhteydessä ei ole järkevää liittymälentovaihtoehoa olemassakaan, esim. puolilta päivin Pariisiin lähtevä lento, joka monelta kantilta voi olla parempi kuin ruuhkaiset aamu- tai iltalennot. Ja kun lennot voivat olla myöhässäkin eikä aikatauluihin voi aina luottaa, niin sujuvan palvelun kannalta tuntia pidempi vuoroväli ei vain kertakaikkiaan toimi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tunnin vuoroväli olisi minusta juuri sopiva Tampereen, Turun ja Lahden kaltaisten kaupunkien yhteyksille Helsinki-Vantaalle. [...] Se on myös pääsääntöisesti sama kuin Paunun nykyisten Expressbussien vuoroväli ja siinä osoittanut toimivuutensa.


Se on hyvä tavoite, mutta jos ajatus on, että nämä junat ovat kehärataa pitkin kulkenaa lisätarjontaa, niin ei tällaiselle ole kysyntää. Jos yhden bussin saakin tunnin vuorovälillä kannattamaan, niin juna kuitenkin vaatii moninkertaisen matkustajamäärän.

Ennemmin pidän realistisena sitä, että jos kehärataa pitkin tosiaan saadaan kaukojunia kulkemaan, niin kyseessä on muutama vuoropari päivässä, joiden aikataulut on sovitettu lentoliikenteen aaltoihin.

Se on sitten eri juttu, jos lentorata todella saadaan. Silloinhan syntyy Tampereelta ja Lahdesta kuin itsestään tunnin vuoroväli lentoasemalle. Turku on sijaintinsa vuoksi hankalassa erityisasemassa, en tiedä, miten se ratkaistaisiin.




> Se olisiko tämä itsenäisenä liiketoimintana taloudellisesti kannattavaa on hankala kysymys. Heilurina syntyisi aika hyvin uusia vaihdottomia yhteyspareja lentoasemayhteyksien lisäksi, mikä parantaisi kannattavuutta. Mutta yhteiskunnan saamien hyötyjen kautta (pääosin kaupunkien tavoitettavuuden parantuminen ja lentoliikenteen korvautuminen junaliikenteellä) näkisin että tällaiset yhteydet ovat erittäin tärkeitä ja hyödyllisiä. Jopa kaupungeilla itsellään saattaisi kenties olla halua rahoittaa tällaisia yhteyksiä ostoliikenteenä?


Erillisenä junaliikenteenä ei varmasti olisi kannattavaa. Yhteistyössä lentoyhtiöiden kanssa codeshare-periaatteella kannattavuutta voitaisiin nostaa, mutta kerran tunnissa ei ole minusta realistista.

Nämä uudet yhteysparitkin ovat vähän teoreettisia. Kuinka moni kulkee vaikkapa Turusta Hämeenlinnaan ja kuinka moni tekee sen matkan junalla? Väittäisin, että tuollaiset ovat yhden käden sormilla laskettavissa per päivä.




> Tämä täytyy myös nähdä siinä kontekstissa, että jos meillä olisi lentorata, ei tarvittaisi erillisiä lentoasemaa palvelevia kaukojunia, joiden kannattavuus voi olla kiikunkaakun. Normijunat palvelisivat kaikki myös lentoasemaa. Tällaisten erillisten junien ajaminen on siis vaihtoehtoiskustannus, joka toteutuu kun lentorataa ei ole. Eli kyseessä on tavallaan kehärataan liittyvä piilokustannus. Jos olisi suoraan päätetty rakentaa lentorata, ei tällaista kustannusta olisi, mikä huomioon otettuna lentoradan business casessa saisi sen näyttämään huomattavasti kehärataa houkuttavammalta.


Tämä on hyvä ajatusmalli. Kun aikanaan lasketaan lentoradalle H/K:ta, niin siihen vaikuttaa oleellisesti, jos tällaiset tappiolliset vuorot saadaan karsittua pois. Mutta se tietysti edellyttää, että ne vuorot ensin perustetaan ja niille hankintaan kalusto ym.




> Nykyistä lentotarjontaa ei voi mitenkään pitää ohjenuorana sille miten usein junia Vantaalle pitäisi ajaa. Nykyiset lennothan on optimoitu vain aamun ja illan ruuhka-aaltoihin, ja moneen kohteeseen on Vantaalta useampiakin lentoja päivässä, myös keskellä päivää, joiden yhteydessä ei ole järkevää liittymälentovaihtoehoa olemassakaan, esim. puolilta päivin Pariisiin lähtevä lento, joka monelta kantilta voi olla parempi kuin ruuhkaiset aamu- tai iltalennot. Ja kun lennot voivat olla myöhässäkin eikä aikatauluihin voi aina luottaa, niin sujuvan palvelun kannalta tuntia pidempi vuoroväli ei vain kertakaikkiaan toimi.


Tietysti junien pitäisi houkutella moninkertainen määrä matkustajia verrattuna nykyisiin syöttölentoihin. Ja olen samaa mieltä siitä, että palvelutason kannalta kerran tunnissa on minimi. Jos vaikkapa vaan joutuu odottelemaan matkatavaroita ylimääräisen varttitunnin eikä sitten ehdikään junaan, niin olisihan se kohtuutonta, jos seuraavaa joutuisi tuntitolkulla odottamaan. Mutta vaikka palvelutaso vaatisi näin tiheää liikennettä, en usko, että mistään löytyy maksajaa sille liikenteelle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Turun suunta on suurempi kysymysmerkki, mutta toisaalta onhan se niinkin että tarjonnan lisäys yleensä kasvattaa myös kysyntää jonkin verran.


Plus että se ei ole uutta Turku-Helsinki-tarjontaa, vaan Turku-Espoo-lentoasema-?-tarjontaa. Turun junissa mitä itse olen seuraillut matkoillani, Espoossa ja Kirkkonummella jää aika minimaalinen määrä ihmisiä pois.

----------


## 339-DF

> Plus että se ei ole uutta Turku-Helsinki-tarjontaa, vaan Turku-Espoo-lentoasema-?-tarjontaa. Turun junissa mitä itse olen seuraillut matkoillani, Espoossa ja Kirkkonummella jää aika minimaalinen määrä ihmisiä pois.


Pysähtyykö Turun junat Kirkkonummella? Minkä ihmeen takia?

Espoo-lentoasema -yhteydelle voisi olla jonkun verran kysyntää, vaikka se olisikin hinnoiteltu kaukojunana. Mutta se, että Turusta ajettaisiin kerran tunnissa Helsinkiin ja kerran tunnissa Helsingin lentoasemalle on kyllä utopiaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Se on hyvä tavoite, mutta jos ajatus on, että nämä junat ovat kehärataa pitkin kulkenaa lisätarjontaa, niin ei tällaiselle ole kysyntää. Jos yhden bussin saakin tunnin vuorovälillä kannattamaan, niin juna kuitenkin vaatii moninkertaisen matkustajamäärän.


Riippuu vähän. VR:n kustannusrakenteella näin on, mutta ei välttämättä hypoteettisen kevyellä organisaatiolla toimivan operaattorin kustannusrakenteella.




> Ennemmin pidän realistisena sitä, että jos kehärataa pitkin tosiaan saadaan kaukojunia kulkemaan, niin kyseessä on muutama vuoropari päivässä, joiden aikataulut on sovitettu lentoliikenteen aaltoihin.


Jostain pitäisi tietysti aloittaa. Ehkä se voisi olla ruuhka-aaltojen palvelemisesta.




> Erillisenä junaliikenteenä ei varmasti olisi kannattavaa. Yhteistyössä lentoyhtiöiden kanssa codeshare-periaatteella kannattavuutta voitaisiin nostaa, mutta kerran tunnissa ei ole minusta realistista.


Aikaisemmin ajattelin itsekin että codeshare on ehdoton vaatimus. Mutta nyttemmin olen muuttanut mieleni. Entä jos myöhästyy siitä codeshare-junastaan? Millainen häslinki syntyy kun pitääkin mennä seuraavaan vuoroon, joka ei ole codeshare? Entä paikkavaraukset?

Kaikista yksinkertaisinta olisi että lentojunassa ei olisi paikkavarausta ollenkaan, ja yksinkertaisen matkalipun saisi joko automaatista, junasta tai lentoyhtiöltä osana lentolippua (mutta siis ilman nimettyä vuoroa tai osoitettua paikkaa). Näin matkustuskokemus on mahdollisimman helppo ja minimoidaan kaikki turha byrokraattinen sähläys lentoaikataulujen pettäessä.




> Tietysti junien pitäisi houkutella moninkertainen määrä matkustajia verrattuna nykyisiin syöttölentoihin. Ja olen samaa mieltä siitä, että palvelutason kannalta kerran tunnissa on minimi. Jos vaikkapa vaan joutuu odottelemaan matkatavaroita ylimääräisen varttitunnin eikä sitten ehdikään junaan, niin olisihan se kohtuutonta, jos seuraavaa joutuisi tuntitolkulla odottamaan. Mutta vaikka palvelutaso vaatisi näin tiheää liikennettä, en usko, että mistään löytyy maksajaa sille liikenteelle.


Nykyisille syöttölennoillekin olisi osittain enemmän tulijoita kuin lippuja myydään, joten tämä ei olisi vaikeakaan tavoite. Lisäksi mukaan tulisi Paunun Expressbus-liikenteestä ainakin Tampereelta ja Hämeenlinnasta Vantaan lentoasemalle matkustavat. Aika suuri määrä sekin. Ja kun yhteys olisi nopeampi, se houkuttaisi lisää matkustajia myös omista autoista. Ja varmaan jonkin verran nyt kilpailevilla yhtiöillä lentäviä.

Sitä en tiedä kuinka lähelle kannattavuusrajaa päästäisiin, mutta uskon että tehokkaalla toiminnalla subvention osuus olisi kohtuullisuuden rajoissa, ainakin jos verrataan lentoradan rakentamiseen (vaikka tietysti toivon että se vielä rakennetaan ja tämä liikenne olisi vain tilapäisratkaisu sitä odotellessa). Parhaiten tämän saisi selville niin että aloitetaan liikenne ja katsotaan miten käy. Kalustoa tietysti tarvittaisiin, mutta eiköhän sille ole jälkimarkkinoita, jos tämä konsepti ei toimi. Operaattorin pitäisi olla joku muu kuin VR, koska VR tämän kyllä tappaisi alta aikayksikön. Yksityisen firman bisneksiä ei pitäisi yhteiskunnan vastustaa, koska se kantaisi itse taloudellisen riskin ja menisi konkurssiin, jos bisnes romahtaa. Toisaalta sillä pitäisi olla mahdollisuus sopia julkisten intressitahojen osallistumisesta kuluihin, jos nämä näkevät asian tärkeäksi (kuten uumoilen).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:50 ----------

Niin, tuli mieleen vielä se, että jos näitä lentoasemayhteyksiä liikennöisi joku muu kuin VR niin silloin olisi mahdollista päättää vuoron toinen pää Helsinkiin ja tarjota kilpailevia Tampere-Helsinki yms. yhteyksiä hieman hitaammin mutta VR:ää edullisemmalla tariffilla. Niin varmistettaisiin kannattava peruskuorma. Taatusti saisi suosiota nuorten, opiskelijoiden yms. keskuudessa. Ja Tampere-Helsinki -välillä on toisaalta jo nykyään riittävästi matkustajia joista kaapata markkinaosuutta ja toisaalta runsaasti kasvupotentiaalia erityisesti edullisemmilla tariffeilla. Näillä edellytyksillä tunnin vuoroväli olisi no-brainer ja täysin realistinen myös taloudellisesti, edellyttäen tietysti tiukkaa kulukontrollia operaattorilta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aikaisemmin ajattelin itsekin että codeshare on ehdoton vaatimus. Mutta nyttemmin olen muuttanut mieleni. Entä jos myöhästyy siitä codeshare-junastaan? Millainen häslinki syntyy kun pitääkin mennä seuraavaan vuoroon, joka ei ole codeshare? Entä paikkavaraukset?
> 
> Kaikista yksinkertaisinta olisi että lentojunassa ei olisi paikkavarausta ollenkaan, ja yksinkertaisen matkalipun saisi joko automaatista, junasta tai lentoyhtiöltä osana lentolippua (mutta siis ilman nimettyä vuoroa tai osoitettua paikkaa). Näin matkustuskokemus on mahdollisimman helppo ja minimoidaan kaikki turha byrokraattinen sähläys lentoaikataulujen pettäessä.


Entisaikaan junat toimivat niin, että jos ehtikin aiemmalla vuorolla, niin ei kun kyytiin vaan. Tai jos ei ehtinyt siihen, mihin lippu oli kirjoitettu, niin sitten myöhemmällä. Mutta nythän junissakin on pakkoistumapaikat ja lippu käy vaan tiettyyn vuoroon. Ruotsissa jopa niin kankeasti, että lippu täytyy käydä tiskillä vaihtamassa (tai netissä). Meillä tietääkseni saa sentään mennä väärälläkin vuorolla ilman että lippu pitää vaihtaa, mutta istumapaikka, josta on pakkomaksettu, on sitten mennyttä. Mutta tämä muuttunee Ruotsin mallin mukaiseksi heti kun VR uudistaa hinnoitteluperiaatteensa.

Tällaisessa lentojunassa pitäisi olla juuri tuollainen systeemi kuin kuvasit, eli vaikka lippu on kirjoitettu tiettyyn vuoroon, se kelpaa sellaisenaan ilman mitään muutostarpeita vaikkapa viikon tai kuukauden, tai edes pari päivää. Erillinen paikkalippu olisi tarjolla niille, jotka haluavat tietyn istumapaikan. Ei liikemies varaa kahden tunnin junamatkaa, jos potentiaalisesti joutuisi seisomaan siellä junassa.

Codeshare on minusta ehdoton edellytys ihan sen takia, että kun sen lipun varaa vaikka ranskalainen tai intialainen, niin koko Delhi-Tampere-Delhi -yhteyden saa varattua yhtenä sessiona selkeästi lentoyhtiön sivulta. Ulkomaisten junalippujen varailu kansallisilta nettisaiteilta vaatii liikaa vaivaa. Mutta ei se codeshare ole ongelma. Tietysti jokaisella junavuorolla on codeshare-lennonnumero ja jos matkustaja päättääkin mennä eri junalla kuin mihin lippu on ostettu, ei se maailmaa kaada, senkus menee (vrt edellä).




> Operaattorin pitäisi olla joku muu kuin VR, koska VR tämän kyllä tappaisi alta aikayksikön. Yksityisen firman bisneksiä ei pitäisi yhteiskunnan vastustaa, koska se kantaisi itse taloudellisen riskin ja menisi konkurssiin, jos bisnes romahtaa. Toisaalta sillä pitäisi olla mahdollisuus sopia julkisten intressitahojen osallistumisesta kuluihin, jos nämä näkevät asian tärkeäksi (kuten uumoilen).


Matkustajaliikenteen avaaminen kilpailulle on monen askelen päässä. Mutta voisi kuvitella, että valtio sallisi valtionyhtiö Finnairin pääsyn rataverkolle helpommin kuin kokonaan "villin" kilpailun. Finnairilla tuskin sinänsä on haluja junaoperaattoriksi, mutta erillinen valtio-omisteinen FinnairTrains Oy olisi ihan mielenkiintoinen juttu. Puhtaalta pöydältä uusi firma, jossa ei olisi löysää ollenkaan ja joka saisi operoida vain Helsinki Airpot -asemalle päättyviä tai sieltä alkavia junia.

----------


## Albert

> *Code sharing* on erityisesti lentoyhtiöiden käyttämä  yhteistyömuoto, jossa useat eri lentoyhtiöt markkinoivat samaa lentoa  kunkin lentoyhtiön omalla numerolla. Code sharing on yksi lentoyhtiöallianssien, kuten Star Alliance ja Oneworld, perusyhteistyömuodoista. Esimerkiksi monia Finnairin operoimia lentoja markkinoidaan myös British Airwaysin ja American Airlinesin lentonumeroilla.


Meille maan matosille vain tiedoksi.

----------


## hmikko

> Entisaikaan junat toimivat niin, että jos ehtikin aiemmalla vuorolla, niin ei kun kyytiin vaan.


Tämä onnistui helposti ainakin vielä eräitä kuukausia sitten Pääradalla. Nousin Seinäjoelta IC2-junaan kun lippu oli seuraavaan Pendolinoon. Konnari ei ollut moksiskaan lippua leimatessa, tosin junassa oli reilusti tilaa, joten istumapaikkoja ei tarvinnut edes ajatella.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Codeshare on minusta ehdoton edellytys ihan sen takia, että kun sen lipun varaa vaikka ranskalainen tai intialainen, niin koko Delhi-Tampere-Delhi -yhteyden saa varattua yhtenä sessiona selkeästi lentoyhtiön sivulta. Ulkomaisten junalippujen varailu kansallisilta nettisaiteilta vaatii liikaa vaivaa. Mutta ei se codeshare ole ongelma. Tietysti jokaisella junavuorolla on codeshare-lennonnumero ja jos matkustaja päättääkin mennä eri junalla kuin mihin lippu on ostettu, ei se maailmaa kaada, senkus menee (vrt edellä).


Näin voisi ajatella. Ilman muuta kaupungin kansainvälistä näkyvyyttä parantaa jos se näkyy suoraan varausjärjestelmässä. Mutta toisaalta, miksi ei sitten ole mikään ongelma lentää vaikka Stanstediin ja ostaa sieltä erillinen junalippu Liverpool Streetin asemalle? Junamatkana se on ajallisesti aika lähellä matkaa Vantaa-Tampere. Loppujen lopuksi codeshare on hyvä lisä olemassa, mutta ei mikään välttämättömyys.

(Albertille tiedoksi että tiedämme kyllä codesharen perusmääritelmän. Tässä yhteydessä sitä on käytetty kuvaamaan junalla korvattua lentonumeroa, johon lentoyhtiö myy osan paikoista. Wikipedian määritelmä on muuten hieman epämääräinen, koska codeshare ei rajoitu alliansseihin. Esim. takavuosina useilla TMP-HEL -lennoilla oli lentonumerot jopa neljälle yhtiölle: AY, BA, AA ja AF. Aika harvinaista löytää samalta lennolta sekä British Airwaysin että Air Francen matkustajia yhtiön omalla lentonumerolla!)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:41 ----------




> Matkustajaliikenteen avaaminen kilpailulle on monen askelen päässä. Mutta voisi kuvitella, että valtio sallisi valtionyhtiö Finnairin pääsyn rataverkolle helpommin kuin kokonaan "villin" kilpailun. Finnairilla tuskin sinänsä on haluja junaoperaattoriksi, mutta erillinen valtio-omisteinen FinnairTrains Oy olisi ihan mielenkiintoinen juttu. Puhtaalta pöydältä uusi firma, jossa ei olisi löysää ollenkaan ja joka saisi operoida vain Helsinki Airpot -asemalle päättyviä tai sieltä alkavia junia.


Juuri näinhän se ei saisi mennä. PSA edellyttää rataverkolle pääsyn vapauttamista. Omistajasidonnaiset tai muut vastaavat yritykseen liittyvät rajoitukset eivät käsittääkseni tule kyseeseen. No, täysin villiä kilpailua ei välttämättä tarvitse sallia, mutta aika vaikea on nähdä tilannetta, jossa ei periaatteessa tulisi mahdolliseksi aloittaa tällaista uutta liikennettä joko markkinaehtoisesti tai tilaaja-tuottajamallilla. Nykyinen monopolitilanne on selkeästi EU-oikeuden vastainen eli se tulee purkaa, vaikka Suomen valtio vitkutteleekin vastaan.

----------


## Albert

> (Albertille tiedoksi että tiedämme kyllä codesharen perusmääritelmän. Tässä yhteydessä sitä on käytetty kuvaamaan junalla korvattua lentonumeroa, johon lentoyhtiö myy osan paikoista. Wikipedian määritelmä on muuten hieman epämääräinen, koska codeshare ei rajoitu alliansseihin. Esim. takavuosina useilla TMP-HEL -lennoilla oli lentonumerot jopa neljälle yhtiölle: AY, BA, AA ja AF. Aika harvinaista löytää samalta lennolta sekä British Airwaysin että Air Francen matkustajia yhtiön omalla lentonumerolla!)


*No totta hitossa TE tiedätte*. Kliffaahan se on stikata kaikkia komeita termiittejä, stäröjä kundeja.  Mutta forumia lukevat muutkin, kuten minä. Siksi kirjoitin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> *No totta hitossa TE tiedätte*. Kliffaahan se on stikata kaikkia komeita termiittejä, stäröjä kundeja.  Mutta forumia lukevat muutkin, kuten minä. Siksi kirjoitin.


Eikö joku sitten tiedä? Ei ole snobbailutermi vaan ihan normaalia yleissivistystä.

----------


## Albert

> Eikö joku sitten tiedä? Ei ole snobbailutermi vaan ihan normaalia yleissivistystä.


Älä viitti kundi stikkaa skeidaa. Silloin kun mä ja monet muut kundit hommattiin "yleissivistystä", ei tollasesta kliseestä kukaan ollu kuullukkaa.

Jestas sentään ku, kissa kusi kenkään
Tämä on yleissivistystä kans. Mitä tarkoittanee?

----------


## antti

Minä olen Albertin kanssa samaa mieltä, että joku codeshare on kaikkea muuta kuin normaalia yleissivistystä. No olen minäkin aika sivistymätön kun en tuota minäkään tiennyt ja tässä nykyisin enemmän yleissivistykseen kuuluva termi joka sopii tähän termiin on "EVVVK". Eli jos on pakko kirjoittaa tuon tason juttuja, voisi Suomessa suomenkielisellä keskustelupalstalla keksiä jonkin suomenkielisen vastine moiselle sanahirviölle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minä olen Albertin kanssa samaa mieltä, että joku codeshare on kaikkea muuta kuin normaalia yleissivistystä. No olen minäkin aika sivistymätön kun en tuota minäkään tiennyt ja tässä nykyisin enemmän yleissivistykseen kuuluva termi joka sopii tähän termiin on "EVVVK". Eli jos on pakko kirjoittaa tuon tason juttuja, voisi Suomessa suomenkielisellä keskustelupalstalla keksiä jonkin suomenkielisen vastine moiselle sanahirviölle.


No kerro miksi codesharea pitäisi sitten kutsua. En tiedä sille mitään suomenkielistä vastinetta. Vähän sama kuin lentoliikenteen "hubi" mistä taisimme palstalla väitellä joskus muutama vuosi sitten.

----------


## Albert

> No kerro miksi codesharea pitäisi sitten kutsua.


Yhteistunnus, codesharing: yhteistunnuksen käyttö. Helppoa, eikö totta.
Löytyi vallan vain googlettamalla. Löytyy, kun on vain tarpeeksi nöyrä, ei tarvitse olla nöyristelevä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli jos on pakko kirjoittaa tuon tason juttuja, voisi Suomessa suomenkielisellä keskustelupalstalla keksiä jonkin suomenkielisen vastine moiselle sanahirviölle.


Eli olet sitä mieltä, että sen sijaan että käytettäisiin yleisesti käytössä olevaa termiä (jolle löytyy netistä määritelmä niille, jotka eivät tätä termiä tunne) pitäisi keksiä itse joku väkisinväännetty käännösvastine ja käyttää sitten sitä? Sehän olisikin kätevää, kun sitä vastinetta ei sitten kukaan löytäisi mistään.

Albertin mainitsema yhteistunnus on codesharingille todella huono vastine, koska kyse ei ole yhteisestä tunnuksesta vaan päinvastoin siitä, että yhteiselle asialle (yksi lento) on monta eri tunnusta. Pikemminkin sitten tunnusyhteistyö tai jotain vastaavaa. En ole tuollaisesta yhteistunnuksesta koskaan kuullut. Pikemminkin siitä tulisi mieleen se, kun vielä 90-luvulla myytiin TMP-HEL-lentoja niin, että sillä yhdellä lennolla oli monta AY-lennonnumeroa, mm. samalla lennonnumerolla mentiin TMP-HEL-FRA vaikka oikeasti Helsingissä piti vaihtaa erikseen Frankfurtin koneeseen.

Wikin määritelmä kattaa tavallisimman codesharing-tilanteen. Idea on siis se, että kun Finnair lentää vaikkapa Pohjois-Amerikassa New Yorkiin, mutta joku haluaakin matkustaa Los Angelesiin, hän voi ostaa Finnairilta lipun, jossa on AY-lento Nykkiin ja sieltä jatkolento Losiin. Jatkolennon lentää American Airlines mutta lentolipussa voi silti lukea vaikkapa AY5928 lennonnumerona. Käytännössä AY siis ostaa sieltä AA:n koneesta paikkoja ja myy ne itse.

Wiki ei sen sijaan kata sitä, että codesharingia voi tehdä myös junien ja jopa bussien kanssa. Periaate on sama: Lufthansa ostaa Deutsche Bundesbahnin junasta paikkoja ja myy ne "lentoina" joilla on siis lennonumero. Olen jopa matkustanut LH:n lentolipulla bussilla Frankfurtista Strassburgiin.

Codesharingista on tietysti hyötyä asiakkaalle mutta myös lentoyhtiöille: esimerkkitapauksessa Finnair saa sinne Nykin lennolle matkustajan, koska kykenee myymään sille lipun sinne, minne se on oikeasti menossa. Jos ei kykenisi, matkustaja ehkä menisikin British Airwaysilla Lontooseen ja sieltä Losiin. Toisaalta American Airlines saa Losin lennolle näitä Finnairin matkustajia, jolloin heidän täyttöasteensa kasvaa ja voi olla, että tarjontaakin voidaan kasvattaa vaikkapa lisävuorojen muodossa.

Codesharingsopimusten yksityiskohdista en tiedä, mutta sellainen käsitys mulla on, että osassa sopimuksista paikkoja myydään juoksevasti mutta osassa on tosiaan kiinteä istumpaikkakiintiö. Niinpä olen esim. buukannut Helsinki-Pariisi -lentoja niin, että kun AY väittää koneen olevan jo ihan täpötäynnä, niin samasta lentokoneesta saa Air Francen kautta paikkoja ja vieläpä edullisella hinnalla.

Tämä selitys liittyy kiinteästi lentoaseman ratayhteyteen. Codesharingin ymmärtäminen kun on aika oleellinen osa sitä, että nuo lentoaseman kaukojunayhteydet saadaan sujumaan. Siinä lentoyhtiöillä itsellään on minusta erittäin suuri merkitys. Finnair on julkisuudessa puhunut aiemmin lentoradan puolesta ja maininnut juuri nämä lyhyet liityntälennot. Koska Finnairilla haluttaisiin niistä niin kovasti eroon, luulen, että firma osallistuisi ihan mielelläänkin junayhteyden toteuttamiseen, vaikkei sitä itse operoisi.

Janin kanssa kinaan edelleen siitä, että jos sille delhiläiselle sanotaan, että lähde Tampereelle, niin jos se löytää Amadeuksesta (lentoyhtiöiden varausjärjestelmä) lennot DEL-HEL-TMP, josta HEL-TMP operoidaankin junalla, niin se on tuhat kertaa helpompaa kuin lähteä googlettamaan että missä joku Tampere ylipäätään on ja missä siellä olisi lähellä joku sellainen kaupunki, jossa on lentokenttä ja miten sinne pääsee ja sieltä kentältä Tampereelle... Tampere ja Helsinki on tunnettuudeltaan ja vetovoimaltaan kuitenkin vähän eri luokassa kuin Lontoo. Jos aikoo lähteä halpalennolla Stanstediin niin siinä hengessä kyllä etsii ne junayhteydet perillekin sitten.  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

EUR-Lexista löytyy tuosta yhteistunnuksesta asiaa. Kahtokee poijjaat sieltä. Ei vanha jaksa enempää. Kuka siitä nyt mitäkin sitten ymmärtää.

----------


## antti

Minä rutkutinkin sitä, että kehdattiin väittää jonkun codesharing-sanan tietämisen kuuluvan yleissivistykseen. Mutta miten niin on mahdotonta keksiä suomalaista vastinetta tällaiselle, onhan sitä keksitty paljon monimutkaisempiakin asioita. Ulkomaisten lainasanojen pitää jotenkin istua suomalaiseen ääntämiseen, esimerkiksi vaikka auto. radio. televisio, taksi jne. Se codesharing olisi jotain sääntöositus kirjaimellisesti käännettynä, mutta kun tässä tuntuu olevan näitä viisaita, niin tällaisen pikku käännöstehtävän luulisi olevan lasten leikkiä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Eipä ollut code sharing tuttu termi mullekaan, vaikka asiayhteydestä pystyi aika helposti päättelemään, mistä oli kyse. Hyvähän näille olisi olla suomenkielisetkin vastineet, mutta jos ei ole, niin ei ole ja oman käännöksen käyttö vain sotkee lisää. Parasta tietysti olisi, jos pystyy asian esittämään ilman englanninkielisiä ilmaisuja. Tuosta hubista sen verta, että se on kerta kaikkiaan vaan huonoa suomea: vaikka täsmällistä suomenkielistä käännöstä ei sanalle olekaan, asiayhteydestä riippuen sopivia suomenkielisiä vastineita kyllä riittää. Code sharing menee vielä teknisenä terminä, millä on tarkka määritelmänsä.

Niin, ja ei pointtina nyt ole vaatia mahdollisimman hyvää ja moitteetonta suomea kirjoittajilta, mutta kun asia tuli puheeksi..

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> No kerro miksi codesharea pitäisi sitten kutsua. En tiedä sille mitään suomenkielistä vastinetta. Vähän sama kuin lentoliikenteen "hubi" mistä taisimme palstalla väitellä joskus muutama vuosi sitten.


[OFFTOPIC]

Ei sitä välttämättä tarvitse miksikään erityiseksi kutsua, parasta olisi vain lisätä linkki tai selitys tekstiin.
Jos Wikipediasta löytyy suomenkielinen artikkeli Code sharing, sitten se on Code sharing, mutta linkin tai selityksen kanssa.

Sama koskisi myös hubia, mutta uudelleenohjaus on virheellisesti artikkeeliin, joka käsittelee tietoliikenteessä käytettävää toistinta. 

Itse yhdyn monen muun mielipiteeseen, että codeshare ei sanana kuulu (vielä vuonna 2011) normaaliin yleissivistykseen. Vuoden parin päästä asia voi olla toisin.

[/OFFTOPIC]

----------


## Miccoz

> Toinen tarkasteltava kohta olisi kehäradan ja pääradan liittymiskohta. Ideaalisti sinnekin olisi hyvä saada kolmioraide, jolloin ei tulisi tarvetta suunnanvaihtoon. Mutta periaatteessa suunnanvaihdollakin pärjätään.


Mikäli muistan oikein, oli yhteysvaraus pohjoiseen alunperin Kehäradan suunnitelmissa. Varaus oli jopa Vantaan kaavassa, josta se on jo muistini mukaan poistettu.

----------


## kouvo

> Mikäli muistan oikein, oli yhteysvaraus pohjoiseen alunperin Kehäradan suunnitelmissa. Varaus oli jopa Vantaan kaavassa, josta se on jo muistini mukaan poistettu.


Ainakin tässä asemakaavaehdotuksessa varaus on vielä olemassa.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...I_4wYqqAgUs8dQ

Aika lyhytjänteistä toimintaa jos se sittemmin on poistettu. Tuo voisi juurikin olla jatkossa se kustannustehokas ratkaisu Lentoradalle kun riittäisi ainostaan Pasila-Lentoasema tunneli. Se tietysti tarkoittaisi sitä, että jatkossakin (suurin)osa kaukojunista ajettaisiin Tikkurilan kautta, mutta kyllä sinne nyt useampikin kaukojuna mahtuisi lähijunien sekaan tälle osuudelle kehäradalle kun kuitenkin kyseessä on niin lyhyt yhteinen pätkä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Aika lyhytjänteistä toimintaa jos se sittemmin on poistettu. Tuo voisi juurikin olla jatkossa se kustannustehokas ratkaisu Lentoradalle kun riittäisi ainostaan Pasila-Lentoasema tunneli. Se tietysti tarkoittaisi sitä, että jatkossakin (suurin)osa kaukojunista ajettaisiin Tikkurilan kautta, mutta kyllä sinne nyt useampikin kaukojuna mahtuisi lähijunien sekaan tälle osuudelle kehäradalle kun kuitenkin kyseessä on niin lyhyt yhteinen pätkä.


Ehkäpä juuri siksi? Poistamalla vaihtoehtoja kaavasta voidaan jälleen kerran perustella kalliin ratkaisun "välttämättömyys", vaikka sitten tulisi vuosikymmeniä jälkijunassa. Niin suomalaista ja helsinkiläistä politiikkaa...

Muuten hyvä, mutta nykyiseen tunneliin ei liene asiaa kuin Flirtillä tai hypoteettisella samat speksit täyttävällä kalustolla. Siksi olen yllä puhunut "kaukoflirteistä". Tämä tunneli on rakenteellisesti toinen hyvä esimerkki äärimmäisestä täsmäsuunnittelusta. Kai se saman tien olisi voitu suunnitella sellaiseksi, että siitä pääsisi läpi muullakin kalustolla? Lisäkustannusta olisi voinut tulla, mutta tuskin ihan mahdottomia?

----------


## kouvo

> Muuten hyvä, mutta nykyiseen tunneliin ei liene asiaa kuin Flirtillä tai hypoteettisella samat speksit täyttävällä kalustolla.


Jaa siinä on sekin. Jostain syystä olin itse siinä uskossa, että ainoastaan vanhoilla sameilla ei sinne kannata ajella koska niissä on niin nuhapumput koneet. Tämä tieto että sinne ei muillakaan ei-Flirteillä ole asiaa tuli kyllä täysin pyytämättä ja yllätyksenä. Jos pitää kutinsa, niin onhan tässä taas hölmöilty oikein olantakaa. Minkälaisiin suorituksiin tässä oikein vielä ylletäänkään raskasraidehankkeiden saralla, viimeaikoina kaikki on mennyt kyllä suurinpiirtein niin vihkoon kuin vai voi  :Laughing:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä tieto että sinne ei muillakaan ei-Flirteillä ole asiaa tuli kyllä täysin pyytämättä ja yllätyksenä. Jos pitää kutinsa, niin onhan tässä taas hölmöilty oikein olantakaa.


Tämä nyt on toisen käden tietoa minua asiantuntevammilta, mutta käsittääkseni tarkkaan ottaen radan speksissä ei tietenkään sanota "Flirt" vaan kaarresäteet ja nousukulmat vain on määritelty sellaisiksi, ettei onnistu Sm1:llä, Sm2:lla tai veturijunilla. Eikä kai Pendollakaan (?). Eli käytännössä nykykalustosta Flirt olisi ainoa kelvollinen. Jos halutaan käyttää muuta kalustoa niin sitten pitää järjestää uusi tarjouskilpailu, jossa sellaista hankitaan relevanteilla määrityksillä. Kaiketi muitakin vaihtoehtoja olisi maailmalla olemassa, ainakin hämmästyisin jos ei olisi.

Ajatus kaukoflirtistä on vain siitä mukava, että Flirtin suorituskyky ainakin joissakin versioissa yltää kaukoliikennekäyttöönkin (esim. Norjassa valmistajan sivulla olevan tiedon mukaan nopeus 200 km/h) ja sitä on sellaiseen kai kalustettukin. Ja kun Flirt kerran kelpaa tunneliin niin sellaisia sitten tilaukseen. Kyllä kai sitä muutaman rungon voi tilata, jotta lentoasemalle voi ajaa kaukoliikennettä. Karkeiden laskelmieni mukaan liikenne tunnin vuorovälillä Tampereelta Vantaan lentoasemalle hoituisi 4 rungolla + lisäksi varakalusto (1 tai max. 2 runkoa), jonka tarpeeseen vaikuttanee jonkin verran se suunnitellaanko liikennöitävän vuorokaudet läpeensä (kuten Paunun Expressbus) vai pidetäänkö yöllä tauko.

Tietysti ajatuksena kaukoflirtissä on se nolo piirre, että Suomen rataverkko huomioiden sillä päästäisiin lähes samoihin matka-aikoihin kuin Pendolinolla (kun ei rataverkko pääosin mahdollista 220 km/h nopeuksia). Kun se ulkonaisesti myös muistuttaa Pendolinoa niin voi herätä kysymys miksi Pendoista on maksettu niin paljon enemmän kuin tällaisesta sähkömoottorijunasta. No, silloin 90-luvulla ei Flirtiä vielä ollut, joten siksi kysymys on vähän epäreilu, mutta jos minä olisi yksityinen junaoperaattori ja aloittelisin liikennettä Suomessa, minä varmaan tilaisin mieluummin Flirtejä kuin Pendoja. Halvempia ja todennäköisesti luotettavampia.

----------


## Mikle

> ettei onnistu Sm1:llä, Sm2:lla tai veturijunilla. Eikä kai Pendollakaan (?).


Olisiko ennemminkin niin, että kaavaillut Kehäradan aikataulut olisi sen verran tiukkoja, että vain Sm5 pystyisi noissa nousuissa pysymään aikataulussa. Kyllä siellä muukin kalusto pystyisi liikkumaan, näin olen antanut itseni ymmärtää jostain julkaisusta asiaa lukiessani. Esim Sm4:ssä ei riittäisi potku, mutta varakalustona se menisi vaikkakin vähän hitammin? Korjatkaahan, jos olen ymmärtänyt lukemani väärin.

Tasavirtakaluston vakikäyttöä rajoittanee tehonpuutetta enemmän ymmärtääkseni alttius häiriöille tunneliosuuksilla (kosteus).

----------


## hmikko

> Tietysti ajatuksena kaukoflirtissä on se nolo piirre


Tokko näiden takia nyt enää jaksaa kukaan nolostella. Nykyäänkin ajetaan Sr2/IC2-kalustolla käytännössä samoilla aikatauluilla kuin Pendolinoilla ja tulevien hidastusten jälkeen vissiin täysin samoilla. Pendolinot hankittiin aikanaan juhlapuheissa esiintyneelle rataverkolle, jota Suomessa ei koskaan rakennettu, ja aikaakin on kulunut jo sen verran, että kauko-Flirt olisi nykyisten Pendolinojen rinnalla ihan tarpeeksi uusi ja kiiltävä, ehkä jopa VR:n mielestä.

Olettaen, että kolmioraiteet olisivat olemassa sekä Rantaradalla että Pääradalla ja että kaikki nykyiset bussien ja liittymälentojen matkustajat saataisiin junaan, mikä mahtaisi olla täyttöaste? Bussimatkustajien houkuttelemiseksi vuorovälin pitäisi olla tunti, ja Sm5:n mittaisessa Flirtissä lienee kaukoliikennesisustettuna versionakin kapasiteettia neljän bussin verran. Flirttejä voi tietysti tilata vaikka minkä mittaisina, ja raidekerroin lienee tuolla välillä aika hyvä. Esim. osa Turun lentokenttäbusseista on nykyään vaihdollisia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olettaen, että kolmioraiteet olisivat olemassa sekä Rantaradalla että Pääradalla ja että kaikki nykyiset bussien ja liittymälentojen matkustajat saataisiin junaan, mikä mahtaisi olla täyttöaste? Bussimatkustajien houkuttelemiseksi vuorovälin pitäisi olla tunti, ja Sm5:n mittaisessa Flirtissä lienee kaukoliikennesisustettuna versionakin kapasiteettia neljän bussin verran. Flirttejä voi tietysti tilata vaikka minkä mittaisina, ja raidekerroin lienee tuolla välillä aika hyvä. Esim. osa Turun lentokenttäbusseista on nykyään vaihdollisia.


Toinen relevantti kysymys on mikä täyttöasteen pitäisi olla. VR:n kulurakenteella varmasti korkeampi kuin yksityisen operaattorin, joita ei tosin vielä Suomessa ole. Kalustoinvestointi on tietysti se iso juttu, mutta jos oletetaan että esimerkiksi aluepoliittisista syistä siihen saadaan rahoituslähde, joka ottaa sen kantaakseen eikä odota korkoa tai takaisinmaksua, niin sitten itse operointi ei liene kauhean kallista. Bussi ja juna vaativat molemmat kuljettajan. Junassa täytyy nykymääräysten mukaan olla myös konduktööri (olisiko mahdollista jonakin päivänä ettei välttämättä tarvitsisi olla vaan kuljettaja voisi hoitaa kaiken kuten joskus kiskobussien kanssa oli ajatuksena?) joten siitä tulee lisäkustannusta. Mutta sähkö on edullista polttoainetta. Ja sitten tietysti huollot ja siivoukset täytyy tehdä, mutta niin busseissakin.

Voi olla että kalustoinvestointi poislukien kannattavuusraja ei olisi edes kauhean korkea täyttöaste. Kunhan jonkin verran matkustajia saisi. Ja ruuhkavuorot olisivat edulliset ajaa, kun neljänkin bussin kuorma menisi kahden henkilön voimin. Täytyy myös muistaa, että kyyti olisi paljon houkuttavampi kuin bussikyyti, edellyttäen että vuoroväli olisi tunti. Ja muistettakoon, että Tampereeltakin yhteys Expressbussilla Vantaan lentoasemalle on suurimman osan päivästä vaihdollinen Keimolanportilla, tosin vaihto on synkronoitu ja nopea. Ilmeisesti vain illalla ja yöllä ajetaan pääsääntöisesti suoraan.

----------


## hmikko

> Voi olla että kalustoinvestointi poislukien kannattavuusraja ei olisi edes kauhean korkea täyttöaste.


Juu, itsekin ajattelin ensin, että kapasiteettiahan tulee ihan tolkuttomasti, mutta tarkemmin bussiliikenteen määrää ajatellen Flirt ei niin mahdottomalta näytäkään.




> Ja ruuhkavuorot olisivat edulliset ajaa, kun neljänkin bussin kuorma menisi kahden henkilön voimin. Täytyy myös muistaa, että kyyti olisi paljon houkuttavampi kuin bussikyyti, edellyttäen että vuoroväli olisi tunti.


Sattumoisin olen itse ollut useamman kerran 30-40 hengen ryhmässä, jolla oli oma tilausbussi liityntäliikennevälineenä Turusta Helsinki-Vantaalle (kyseessä oli siis työmatka, ei pakettilomasellainen). Saatan kuvitella, että jos junayhteys olisi ollut olemassa, niin sinne olisi mahtunut noidenkin tilausbussien matkustajat ilman erityisjärjestelyjä. Turussa bussilla ei yleensä ollut pysähtymisiä kuin yksi tai kaksi, joten yhtä hyvin porukka olisi voinut mennä Turun päärautatieasemalle ja Kupittaalle. Joku poimittiin Salosta mukaan, ja rautatieasema se on sielläkin. Näin isoja yksittäisiä ryhmiä ei varmaan ole menossa lentokoneeseen omalla bussilla joka päivä, mutta noin anekdoottina tämä kertoo jotain potentiaalista.

VR:n, tai mikä operaattori sitten olisikin, pitäisi kyllä saada täsmällisyys oikeasti kuntoon ennen kuin bussien kanssa kilpailemisesta tulee mitään. Omien ja sivusta kuultujen kokemusten mukaan lentokentän bussiyhteydet pysyvät aikatauluissaan todella hyvin.

Mitenkäs tämä menee... jos Turku-Lentokenttä-Tampere kestää nykyisiä IC-junan pysähtymisiä noudattaen optimistisesti veikaten 3 h 30 min (nykyisellään Tku-Hki + Tre-Hki = 3 h 42 min), niin tunnin vuoroväliin tarvitaan 7 kaukoflirttiä + varakappaleet. Lisäksi pitäisi maksaa ne kolmioraiteet, joista Rantaradan yhteys maksanee mansikoita. Tuntuvan annoksen maakunnallista yhteistyötä ja poliittista tahtoa tuo epäilemättä vaatisi, kun bussifirmat kumminkin vastustavat kynsin hampain.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tietysti ajatuksena kaukoflirtissä on se nolo piirre, että Suomen rataverkko huomioiden sillä päästäisiin lähes samoihin matka-aikoihin kuin Pendolinolla (kun ei rataverkko pääosin mahdollista 220 km/h nopeuksia). Kun se ulkonaisesti myös muistuttaa Pendolinoa niin voi herätä kysymys miksi Pendoista on maksettu niin paljon enemmän kuin tällaisesta sähkömoottorijunasta.


Täytyy kuitenkin muistaa, että Pendolino-yksikkö on pidempi kuin kaksi Flirt-yksikköä nipussa.

----------


## kouvo

> Olettaen, että kolmioraiteet olisivat olemassa sekä Rantaradalla että Pääradalla ja että kaikki nykyiset bussien ja liittymälentojen matkustajat saataisiin junaan, mikä mahtaisi olla täyttöaste? Bussimatkustajien houkuttelemiseksi vuorovälin pitäisi olla tunti, ja Sm5:n mittaisessa Flirtissä lienee kaukoliikennesisustettuna versionakin kapasiteettia neljän bussin verran. Flirttejä voi tietysti tilata vaikka minkä mittaisina, ja raidekerroin lienee tuolla välillä aika hyvä. Esim. osa Turun lentokenttäbusseista on nykyään vaihdollisia.


Rantaradan lentoasemayhteys nyt on ongelmallinen oli kolmioraiteita tai ei. Mutta pääradalta ei liikennettä sinänsä tarvitsisi edes juurikaan lisätä (lisäoletuksena siis että kolmion lisäksi on rakennettu tunneli Pasila-lentoasema, mikäli tämä ei siis jo sisältynyt oletuksiisi). Johan pendo ja se hitaampi juna lähtevät nykyäänkin Tampereelta jonossa. Eihän siinä tarvitsisi laittaa kuin tämä hitaampi koukkaamaan lentoaseman kautta, niin pendokin brändäytyisi paremmin nopeaksi junaksi. Toijala ja Hämeenlinna tässä kuviossa saattaisivat olla hieman kärsijän roolissa, mutta sekin on vähän arvostuskysymys. Onko tuo jokusen minuutin hitaampi (lonkalta: 10-15 min) helsinkiyhteys sitten niin suuri asia, kun samalla saisivat suoran lentoasemayhteyden.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Täytyy kuitenkin muistaa, että Pendolino-yksikkö on pidempi kuin kaksi Flirt-yksikköä nipussa.


Flirtejä on eripituisia saatavilla. En nyt muista pituuksia ulkoa, mutta se pisin ei taida olla kyllä ihan Pendon mittainen, mutta ei se kauheasti pienemmäksi jää. Ja niitäkin voisi kytkeä kaksi yhteen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:05 ----------




> Mutta pääradalta ei liikennettä sinänsä tarvitsisi edes juurikaan lisätä (lisäoletuksena siis että kolmion lisäksi on rakennettu tunneli Pasila-lentoasema, mikäli tämä ei siis jo sisältynyt oletuksiisi). Johan pendo ja se hitaampi juna lähtevät nykyäänkin Tampereelta jonossa. Eihän siinä tarvitsisi laittaa kuin tämä hitaampi koukkaamaan lentoaseman kautta, niin pendokin brändäytyisi paremmin nopeaksi junaksi. Toijala ja Hämeenlinna tässä kuviossa saattaisivat olla hieman kärsijän roolissa, mutta sekin on vähän arvostuskysymys. Onko tuo jokusen minuutin hitaampi (lonkalta: 10-15 min) helsinkiyhteys sitten niin suuri asia, kun samalla saisivat suoran lentoasemayhteyden.


Toisaalta onhan sitä ollut puhetta että pitäisi lisätä lähiliikennettä Tampereen ja Helsingin välille. Jos lähiliikenne hoitaisi Toijalan ja Hämeenlinnan (mahdollisesti nykyisestä hieman nopeutettuna Helsingin päässä?) niin se ei olisi paha. Ja kysyntää riittäisi kyllä tälle lentoaseman kautta kiertävälle yhteydellekin. Ideaalisti se saattaisi nopeuttaa hieman yhteyksiä esim. Espoon suuntaan (varsinkin jos olisi heiluri Turkuun niin sen voisi laittaa pysähtymään Leppävaaraan), mikä takaisi kysyntää. Ja sopivalla tariffipolitiikalla esim. opiskelijat ja vastaavat eivät varmaan harmittelisi hieman hitaampaa matkaa. Jokunen saattaisi siirtyä jopa Expressbusseista junaan. Kysyntää siis löytyy ja on luotavissa lisääkin.

Ai niin, kolmioraiteista sen verran että ne tietenkin helpottaisivat liikennöintiä. Ja voi olla että -- kuten edellä on keskusteltu -- Huopalahdessa Turun suuntaan se saattaisi olla ainoa mahdollisuus. Mutta pääsy pääradaltalta pohjoisesta kehäradalle lienee järjestettävissä myös ilman kolmioraidetta suunnanvaihdon avulla. Flirtiähän voi ajaa molempiin suuntiin eikä tarvita mitään veturinvaihtoja. Se on tietysti harmillista ja aikaa tuhraantuu turhaan, mutta periaatteessa kolmioraiteen puute ei ole este liikenteen aloittamiselle (en tiedä tarvittaisiinko joitakin vaihdekujien uudelleenjärjestelyjä, mutta tuollainen on ihan pikkujuttu verrattuna kolmioraiteen hintaan, tai lentoradan hintaan). Aloittaa voidaan ilmankin, ja se osaltaan luo painetta kolmioraiteen rakentamiselle.

----------


## hmikko

> Rantaradan lentoasemayhteys nyt on ongelmallinen oli kolmioraiteita tai ei. Mutta pääradalta ei liikennettä sinänsä tarvitsisi edes juurikaan lisätä (lisäoletuksena siis että kolmion lisäksi on rakennettu tunneli Pasila-lentoasema, mikäli tämä ei siis jo sisältynyt oletuksiisi).


Juu ei sisältynyt. Kuvittelen tässä, että Tampereen ja Turun liityntälennot ja bussit voitaisiin eliminoida parin kolmioraiteen ja heiluriyhteyden avulla, mutta kuten todettua, kolmio Rantaradalle tulee kalliiksi ja Rantarata varmaan vaatisi muutenkin kohennusta jotta täsmällisyys säilyisi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Flirtejä on eripituisia saatavilla. En nyt muista pituuksia ulkoa, mutta se pisin ei taida olla kyllä ihan Pendon mittainen, mutta ei se kauheasti pienemmäksi jää. Ja niitäkin voisi kytkeä kaksi yhteen.


Miksi sitten vertaat lyhyiden Flirttien hintaa Pendolinohin, jos haluatkin verrata pidempiin Flirtteihin? Eikä se pitkä Flirtti kulje samaan tapaan kuin lyhyt, ymmärtääkseni teho on kuitenkin sama per yksikkö. Tiedä sitten säilyisikö pitkällä Flirtillä se tunnelikelpoisuus.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksi sitten vertaat lyhyiden Flirttien hintaa Pendolinohin, jos haluatkin verrata pidempiin Flirtteihin? Eikä se pitkä Flirtti kulje samaan tapaan kuin lyhyt, ymmärtääkseni teho on kuitenkin sama per yksikkö. Tiedä sitten säilyisikö pitkällä Flirtillä se tunnelikelpoisuus.


En verrannut suoraan lyhyen Flirtin hintaa Pendoon. Otaksun että Flirt on lähes aina edullisempi kuin Pendolino, koska siinä ei ole mm. kallistuvaa koria, joka tuo lisäkustannuksia. Saa korjata jos olen väärässä. En muista ulkoa tuota juttua tehosta, mutta mielikuvani on, että pitkässä Flirtissä olisi lisätty joku ylimääräinen vetävä teli eli teho ei olisi ihan sama kuin lyhyessä yksikössä vaan kokonaisuutena suurempi (ja suhteellisesti kenties hieman pienempi?).

Mutta toki varmaan hahmotat itsekin, että tämän keskustelun yhteydessä väittely pitkän Flirtin pienemmästä tehosta suhteessa lyhyeeseen Flirtiin ei ole relevanttia. Jos pitkä Flirt ei jaksa vetää itseään tuon tunnelin läpi niin ajettakoon sitten riittävän monella lyhyellä Flirtillä yhteen kytkettynä. Pointti pitkässä Flirtissä oli että pituus (tai siis pikemminkin lyhyys) ei ole Flirtin yleinen ominaisuus vaan juuri niiden Suomeen ostetettujen lähiliikenne-Flirtien ominaisuus. Eikä niillä nykyisillä suomalais-Flirteillä ajella 200 km/h vaikka Norjassa onkin Flirtejä, jotka siihen pystyvät. Nähdäkseni Flirtistä tuotteena löytyy variantteja, joilla tässä keskustelussa määritellyt kriteerit saadaan täytettyä.

----------


## Kaid

> kolmio Rantaradalle tulee kalliiksi


Puhutaanko tässä siis nyt kolmiosta Rantaradalta Martinlaakson radalle (ja siitä siis tulevalle Kehäradalle) vai jostain muusta? Koska tuo Ranta- ja Martinlaakson ratojen yhtymäkohta on pitkälti puistoa (lue: metsää) jonne uuden ratayhteyden rakentamisen ei pitäisi olla mitenkään mahdottoman kallista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Puhutaanko tässä siis nyt kolmiosta Rantaradalta Martinlaakson radalle (ja siitä siis tulevalle Kehäradalle) vai jostain muusta? Koska tuo Ranta- ja Martinlaakson ratojen yhtymäkohta on pitkälti puistoa (lue: metsää) jonne uuden ratayhteyden rakentamisen ei pitäisi olla mitenkään mahdottoman kallista.


Voisiko pointti olla siinä, että jos kolmion täytyy olla eritasoratkaisu, se tulee tajuttoman kalliiksi. Tasossa kulkeva ja toisia raiteita risteävä kolmioraide tuskin voi maksaa mahdottomia, jos tilaa vain on. Harvakseltaan (esim. kerran-pari tunnissa maksimissaan) käytettävä kolmioraide voitaneen useimmiten rakentaa tasoon. Onhan tällaisia tasossa risteämisiä Lontoon metrossakin (mm. Circle Linen mutkissa), miksi ei sitten voisi olla Helsingin lähiliikenteessä?

----------


## hmikko

> Puhutaanko tässä siis nyt kolmiosta Rantaradalta Martinlaakson radalle (ja siitä siis tulevalle Kehäradalle) vai jostain muusta? Koska tuo Ranta- ja Martinlaakson ratojen yhtymäkohta on pitkälti puistoa (lue: metsää) jonne uuden ratayhteyden rakentamisen ei pitäisi olla mitenkään mahdottoman kallista.


Siinä pitäisi tehdä uusi alikulku Vihdintien alitse, vaikka raideparin toinen raide ylitettäisiinkin tasossa. Lisäksi linjalla taitaa olla muutama teollisuusrakennus ja korkeuserot ovat jonkun verran hankalat.

----------


## Mikle

> Junassa täytyy nykymääräysten mukaan olla myös konduktööri (olisiko mahdollista jonakin päivänä ettei välttämättä tarvitsisi olla vaan kuljettaja voisi hoitaa kaiken kuten joskus kiskobussien kanssa oli ajatuksena?) joten siitä tulee lisäkustannusta.


Miksi täällä aina nähdää konnari turhana kustannuksena ja painolastina? Samalla peräänkuulutetaan junaliikenteeltä toimintavarmuutta ja täsmällisyyttä. Varsinkin jos puhutaan "pitkästä" Flirtista tai vaikka vaan siitä 75 metrisestä niin se on kyllä "vähän" eri asia kuin kiskobussi, joka on noin sähköveturin mittainen. 
Tällä on merkitystä jo alkaen siitä, että "sivun katsominen selväksi" lienee x kertaa helpompaa kiskobussissa.Oli sitten uusi tai vanha lättä. Okei, kameroita ehdotettu sivua katsomaan..Miksei toinen silmäpari varmistamassa olisi parempi? Mahdollisia teknisiä ongelmiakin (esim. oviongelmia) voi matkan varrelle sattua myös niissä mainostetuissa pienen operaattorin junissa ja siinä auttaa se, että kuljettajaa lähempänä tapahtumapaikkaa on toinenkin henkilö, joka tuntee kalustoa ainakin näiltä osin. Kuljettajalla kyllä on tarvittavat tiedot ja taidot kaluston suhteen, mutta apu esim.oviongelmissa nopeuttaa toimintaa...Lisäksi saatetaan joutua peräyttelemään linjalla ym. ei mitenkään uniikkeja tilanteita tai koettelemaan jarrut ulkopuolelta katsoen. Nämäkin pelkkä kuski voi hoitaa, mutta yksinään todella paljon hitaammin. 

Tämän lisäksi kun konnari valvoo matkustajaturvallisuutta, neuvoo kysyviä matkustajia, myy ja tarkastaa lippuja, pitää yllä järjestystä sekä tarvittaessa hälyttää apua jos esim.järjestyksen pitoon tai matkustajan terveyden kannalta sitä tarvitaan. Miten tämän toiminnan voi joku nähdä turhaksi? 

Tottahan teknisesti ottaen juna liikkuu ilman sitä konnaria, mutta miten sujuvasti, onkin eri asia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tällä on merkitystä jo alkaen siitä, että "sivun katsominen selväksi" lienee x kertaa helpompaa kiskobussissa.


Mutta on toki täysin ylivoimainen asia 120-metrisissä metrojunissa?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:11 ----------




> Tämän lisäksi kun konnari valvoo matkustajaturvallisuutta, neuvoo kysyviä matkustajia, myy ja tarkastaa lippuja, pitää yllä järjestystä sekä tarvittaessa hälyttää apua jos esim.järjestyksen pitoon tai matkustajan terveyden kannalta sitä tarvitaan. Miten tämän toiminnan voi joku nähdä turhaksi?


Ei turhaksi, muttei kenties kustannuksiensa väärtiksi. Ja tähänhän voi palkata paljon halvemmalla jonkun muun henkilön, jollei tätä tarvitsisi samalla kouluttaa muihin konduktöörin tehtäviin ja siksi maksaa liiton palkkoja.

----------


## Mikle

> Mutta on toki täysin ylivoimainen asia 120-metrisissä metrojunissa?


Uskallan väittää ihan maatiaisjärjelläni, että sinne 120 metrin päähän näkyvyys on aikamoisen heikko. Tosin paljon riippuu aseman ja ympäristön valaistusolosuhteista.

Lisäys: tein pienen näkötestin 130-150 metrin päähän ja kyllä voi kuvitella, että jonkun jalkaa ovenraossa saa peilistä tihrustella aika tarkkaan. Näöntarkkuus 1.8, tosin viime vuonna mitattu eli menneen talven lumia :Redface: 



> Ei turhaksi, muttei kenties kustannuksiensa väärtiksi. Ja tähänhän voi palkata paljon halvemmalla jonkun muun henkilön, jollei tätä tarvitsisi samalla kouluttaa muihin konduktöörin tehtäviin ja siksi maksaa liiton palkkoja.


Oikeasti, onko konnarien palkat niin huimat, että ei siksi voitaisi sälyttää näitä normaaleja tehtäviä junassa tälle samaiselle henkilölle? Jotain sille järjestysmies-neuvoja-myyjä-jantterillekin kai pitää maksaa eikä senkään kustannus ole ihan 5 euroa tunnilta?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Oikeasti, onko konnarien palkat niin huimat, että ei siksi voitaisi sälyttää näitä normaaleja tehtäviä junassa tälle samaiselle henkilölle? Jotain sille järjestysmies-neuvoja-myyjä-jantterillekin kai pitää maksaa eikä senkään kustannus ole ihan 5 euroa tunnilta?


Mutta jokainen euro on aina katteesta pois. Jos junan tulot per ajotunti on vaikka keskimäärin 100 euroa ja kustannukset 90 euroa (luvut hihasta), on jokainen lisäeuro henkilökunnan kustannuksiin 10 % katteesta pois. Jos tuo 90 euroa voidaan viilata 85:een (vaikka yhden henkilön tuntikustannus 30 euroa -> 25 euroa; ei sama kuin tuntipalkka), on juuri parannettu katetta 50 %.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi täällä aina nähdää konnari turhana...
> 
> Tämän lisäksi kun konnari valvoo matkustajaturvallisuutta, neuvoo kysyviä matkustajia, myy ja tarkastaa lippuja, pitää yllä järjestystä sekä tarvittaessa hälyttää apua jos esim.järjestyksen pitoon tai matkustajan terveyden kannalta sitä tarvitaan. Miten tämän toiminnan voi joku nähdä turhaksi?


HKL:n mielestä kuljettajakin on turha. Ja tällä foorumilla on monta innokasta, jotka ovat samaa mieltä.

Sen perusteella, mitä olen maailmalla nähnyt ja kokenut, kaupunkiliikenteessä ei tarvita liikenteen normaalihoidon kannalta kuljettajaa enempää miehitystä. Tähän ei vaikuta se, onko junan nimi metro vai juna ja kuka on operaattori. Kuljettajan näkemäongelmat on ratkaistu jo ajat sitten mm. kaarevilla laituireilla sähkösilmillä eli videokameran kuvan välittämisellä kuljettajalle. Nykyään tämä on arkipäivää jopa raitiovaunuissa, jotka nekin ovat kulkeneet pääsääntöisesti ilman konnaria jo vuosikymmenet.

Konduktööri on eri asia oikeassa junassa, joka kulkee vaihtelevassa raideliikenneympäristössä. Niin ympärillä liikkuvan kaluston kuin asemien, pysäkkien ja seisakkeiden varustuksen ja rakenteen suhteen. Mutta sanoisin, ettei matkustaja kaipaa konduktööriä lähijunissa sen enempää kuin muussakaan joukkoliikenteessä. Eikä konduktöörin puute ole ongelma niissä junayksiköissä, joissa konduktööri ei nykyäänkään liiku.

Henkilökunnan läsnäolo palvelu- ja turvallisuusmielessä on sitten toinen juttu. Järjestysmiehet maksavat myös. Ja käytännössä vielä konduktööriä enemmän, kun ovat pareittain. Toisaalta, konduktööri ei ole järjestysmies, eikä nykykäytäntö konnarista vain yhdessä junayksikössä lisää lainkaan turvallisuutta tai palvelua muissa yksiköissä.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Henkilökunnan läsnäolo palvelu- ja turvallisuusmielessä on sitten toinen juttu. Järjestysmiehet maksavat myös. Ja käytännössä vielä konduktööriä enemmän, kun ovat pareittain. Toisaalta, konduktööri ei ole järjestysmies, eikä nykykäytäntö konnarista vain yhdessä junayksikössä lisää lainkaan turvallisuutta tai palvelua muissa yksiköissä.


No yksi etu konduktöörillä on: hänellä on (rajoitetut) poliisin valtuudet, toisin kuin vartijoilla  :Smile:  (tai siis ainakin oli, en ole satavarma nykytilanteesta)

----------


## risukasa

Sellainen hienous kuin oviautomatiikka on tosiaan tullut suomalaiseen raidekalustoon jo 80-luvulla. Se löytyy raitiovaunuista, joissa sitä käytetään, ja lisäksi sellainen löytyy mm. M200:sta, Sm4:stä ja Sm5:stä joista ensimmäisessä se on kahdennettu ja kahdessa jälkimmäisessä jopa kolmennettu käyttämällä konduktööriä ja kuljettajaa ovien valvojana ja käyttäjänä. Raitioliikenteessä ei kuljettaja kaikilla pysäkeillä edes pysty näkemään takaovea, vaan ovien käyttö on täysin itsepalvelua. Mitään ongelmaa ei tästä ole silti kehitetty. Automatiikka ilmoittaa mikäli ovi ei sulkeudu, ja estää myös vaunun ajamisen. Jos joku jää ulkopuolelta oveen kiinni, niin sitä varten on matkustajilla hätäjarrut ja -avaukset.

Metroliikenteen nopeat pysähdysajat ovat selvästi manuaalisen oviohjauksen ansiota, mutta VR:n junaliikenteessä pysähdykset ovat sen verran verkkaisia, että samaan tasoon päästäisiin kyllä automaattikäytölläkin. Ja kameroiden avulla on tosiaan mahdollista pakkosulkea ovia turvallisesti mikäli niiden väliin yritetään kiilata.

Järjestyksenvalvojallahan on myös enemmän oikeuksia kuin vartijalla. Ainakin raitioliikenteen turvallisuushenkilökunta on järjestyksenvalvojia.

----------


## Mikle

> Mutta jokainen euro on aina katteesta pois.


Niin se tietysti on. Tämähän pätee kaikessa liiketoiminnassa ja työvoiman käytössä. Enemmän halvemmalla on mantra, jota yrityket lähtökohtaisesti pyrkii noudattamaan. Ihan okei tietysti, pitää saada rahalle vastinetta eikä missään nimessä turhasta kannata maksaa. Kysymys on vaan siitä, mikä missäkin on turhaa.

Tiedän, että maailmalla matkustajajunaliikenteessä (lähiliikenne) konnari ei ole itsestäänselvyys. Ja tosiaan on apulaitteita, jotka auttavat toteamaan lähdön esteettömäksi.
Se näkemykseni, jota tässä rummutin on se, että  konnarin junassaolo lätkäisee monta kärpästä yhdellä iskulla: matkustajaturvallisuus, välillisten kustannusten synty eli ilkivallan ehkäisy, ylimääräinen silmäpari mm. junan lähtiessä laiturista, matkustajapalvelu, poikkeustilanteet. Toki konnarista huolimatta juniin tarvitaan vartijapalveluita, joskus sairaankuljettajia. Ei se konnari siis ole mikään sateentekijä. Mutta ei vartijapartioitakaan tarvita konnarin olemassaolon takia ihan yhtä montaa ja sen lisäksi poikkeustilanteiden hoito onnistuu ehkä hieman paremmin.
Tietysti eri asia on, jos mistään ei haluta maksaa mitään. Valitettavasti elämme parhaillaan sellaista aikaa. Edelleen säästöjä tavoitellen, jos vähän kärjistän, voidaan ajatella ainakin viikonlopun yölähiliikennettä olevan houkuttelevaa hoitaa vaikkapa tavaravaunuilla. Tietysti ne pitäisi hyväksyttää ensin matkustajien kuljetukseen, mutta halvan muutostyön jälkeen sekin onnistunee. Paljonhan käytettyjä tavaravaunuja saisikaan yhden uuden sähkömadon hinnalla? Ja kestävät lisäksi aika ronskia ilkivaltaakin :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:39 ----------




> HKL:n mielestä kuljettajakin on turha. Ja tällä foorumilla on monta innokasta, jotka ovat samaa mieltä.


Meinasin itsekin mainita tuon loppukaneetiksin, mutta jätin väliin. Eiköhän aihepiirin keskustelu jatku täällä muutenkin vilkkaana, asiantuntevana ja hedelmällisenä :Smile: 



> Mutta sanoisin, ettei matkustaja kaipaa konduktööriä lähijunissa sen enempää kuin muussakaan joukkoliikenteessä.


Minä olen tuosta hieman eri mieltä, sillä mitä itse olen lähijunissa matkustellut, tuntuvat lipunmyyntiosastot olevan kansoitetumpia kuin muut osastot. Ja siis nimenomaan niin, että ei kaikki näytä siellä lipunoston takia olevan. Näin siis erityisesti ilta-aikaan. Johtuuko joidenkin matkustajien kokemasta turvallisuuden (tai turvattomuuden) tunteesta? Tietysti normaalisti matka sujuu kyllä vaikka konnarin kanssa ei asioisikaan jos on lippu hankittuna.



> Eikä konduktöörin puute ole ongelma niissä junayksiköissä, joissa konduktööri ei nykyäänkään liiku.


Ei se olekaan, mutta on tullut useampaan kertaan nähtyä sitäkin, että väliasemalla konnari pamahtaakin toiseen runkoon huomattuaan esim.jotain poikkeavaa ainesta menevän sisään

----------


## kuukanko

> Minä olen tuosta hieman eri mieltä, sillä mitä itse olen lähijunissa matkustellut, tuntuvat lipunmyyntiosastot olevan kansoitetumpia kuin muut osastot. Ja siis nimenomaan niin, että ei kaikki näytä siellä lipunoston takia olevan. Näin siis erityisesti ilta-aikaan. Johtuuko joidenkin matkustajien kokemasta turvallisuuden (tai turvattomuuden) tunteesta?


Yksi merkittävä syy varmaankin on, että lipunmyyntiosasto ja junien pysähtymispaikat on sijoitettu niin, että kävelymatka lipunmyyntiosastoon on hyvin monella asemalla lyhin mahdollinen. Oikeastaan se jo ratkaisee paljon, että lipunmyyntiosastoon on usein lyhin kävelymatka päärautatieasemalla ja Pasilassa.

----------


## Mikle

> Oikeastaan se jo ratkaisee paljon, että lipunmyyntiosastoon on usein lyhin kävelymatka päärautatieasemalla ja Pasilassa.


 Tällä on epäilemättä lipunmyyntiosaston täyttymiseen suuri merkitys Helsingistä poispäin lähdettäessä ja muilla asemillahan on kyltti sillä kohdalla johon lipunmyynnin on tarkoitus pysähtyä. Varmasti sekin ohjaa porukkaa siihen tiettyyn kohtaan vaikkei lipunosto-tarvetta olisikaan. 
Olen silti ollut huomaavinani, että myyntiosastosta saa kaikkein pienimmällä todennäköisyydellä istumapaikan riippumatta siitä liikutaanko kohti pääkaupunkia vai poispäin siitä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minä olen tuosta hieman eri mieltä, sillä mitä itse olen lähijunissa matkustellut, tuntuvat lipunmyyntiosastot olevan kansoitetumpia kuin muut osastot.


Kuukankon mainitsemien syiden lisäksi tämähän on ilmiselvää jo siitä syystä, että lipunmyyntiosastossa on sekä matkakorttimatkustajia että sinne lippua ostamaan tulleita. Muissa osastoissa on vain matkakorttimatkustajia. Matkakorttimatkustajat kun eivät hakeudu tietoisesti lipunmyyntiosastosta poiskaan. x + y on enemmän kuin x.

Itsekin matkustan erittäin usein lipunmyyntiosastossa kahdesta syystä: se on lähinnä ja se on aina ohjausvaunun päässä yksikköä ja siten hiljaisempi.

----------


## Mikle

> Matkakorttimatkustajat kun eivät hakeudu tietoisesti lipunmyyntiosastosta poiskaan.


Kyllä varmaan tuokin pitää paikkansa osalla porukkaa, tosin vastavuoroisesti osa lipullisista matkustajista varmasti karttaa täydemmäksi olettamaansa osastoa jo rattaille noustessaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> tosin vastavuoroisesti osa lipullisista matkustajista varmasti karttaa täydemmäksi olettamaansa osastoa jo rattaille noustessaan.


Varmasti, mutta väitän että 97 % matkakorttimatkustajista ei hetkeäkään ajattele lipunmyyntiosaston sijaintia junaan noustessaan. On tälläkin palstalla huomattu, että huomattavasti tärkeämmistä asioista huomattavasti parempi informointi ei sekään toimi, joten tuskin toimii lipunmyyntivaunun sijainnistakaan informointi niille, joille siitä ei ole sinänsä mitään hyötyä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Moniko muuten tämän palstan vakiokäyttäjistä tietää, missä kohtaa Sm5-junissa on lipunmyyntiosasto? Minullakin meni puolitoistavuotta sitten tovi, kunnes noteerasin asian todellisen laidan...  :Smile:  Asian tiedostamiseen ei sentään kulunut sitä puoltatoista vuotta, vaikka piuhoilla on toisinaan jossain määrin pituutta.  :Wink:

----------


## Mikle

> Moniko muuten tämän palstan vakiokäyttäjistä tietää, missä kohtaa Sm5-junissa on lipunmyyntiosasto? Minullakin meni puolitoistavuotta sitten tovi, kunnes noteerasin asian todellisen laidan...  Asian tiedostamiseen ei sentään kulunut sitä puoltatoista vuotta, vaikka piuhoilla on toisinaan jossain määrin pituutta.


Minä voin antaa lisävihjeen; se ei sijaitse tälläkertaa ohjausvaunussa :Very Happy: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:14 ----------




> Varmasti, mutta väitän että 97 % matkakorttimatkustajista ei hetkeäkään ajattele lipunmyyntiosaston sijaintia junaan noustessaan.


Mä tinkisin tuota prosenttilukua hieman alaspäin omien kokemusteni mukaan, mutta joo voit olla kyllä oikeassakin. Ei mulla ole heittää tästä mitään tieteellistä tutkimusta. Tämähän tosin on aiemmin keskusteltuun asiaan nähden pieni yksityiskohta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mä tinkisin tuota prosenttilukua hieman alaspäin omien kokemusteni mukaan, mutta joo voit olla kyllä oikeassakin. Ei mulla ole heittää tästä mitään tieteellistä tutkimusta.


Ei ole minullakaan, enkä pahemmin asiaa ole seurannut. Miksi heitän sen noin korkealle perustuu vain siihen, mitä tällä palstalla yleisesti on kerrottu ihmisten kyvystä omaksua informaatiota arkisessa joukkoliikennematkustuksessa. En toki väitä, että olen oikeassa.

Eikä tällä tosiaan ole mitään olennaista merkitystä. Enkä myöskään usko, että sillä lipunmyyntivaunun konduktöörillä olisi suurtakaan merkitystä matkustajien kokemaan turvallisuudentunteeseen. Todennäköisesti suurin osa matkustajista muistaa vain ne häiriötapaukset, ja niistäkin vain ne, jotka ovat sattuneet ilman sitä konduktöörin läsnäoloa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Moniko muuten tämän palstan vakiokäyttäjistä tietää, missä kohtaa Sm5-junissa on lipunmyyntiosasto?





> Minä voin antaa lisävihjeen; se ei sijaitse tälläkertaa ohjausvaunussa


Olisikohan kahdessa keskimmäisessä vaunussa.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olisikohan kahdessa keskimmäisessä vaunussa.


Sielläpä siellä. Aika vähän veikkauksia tai muita vastausyrityksiä tuli.

----------


## late-

> Minä voin antaa lisävihjeen; se ei sijaitse tälläkertaa ohjausvaunussa


Sijaitsee kuitenkin vaunuissa, joissa ei ole moottoreita  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Sijaitsee kuitenkin vaunuissa, joissa ei ole moottoreita


Humoristishakuinen tarkennus: sijaitsee vaunuissa, joissa ei ole *ajo*moottoreita.  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Humoristishakuinen tarkennus: sijaitsee vaunuissa, joissa ei ole *ajo*moottoreita.


Eli siis tarkoitat, että sieltä löytyy kuitenkin tuulettimien moottoreita ja ehkä jotain ohjausservoja? Kun en nyt itse keksi, mitä muita moottoreita sähköjunassa olisi kuin ajomoottoreita ja sitten noita apulaitteiden erinäisiä pikkumoottoreja.

Jos puhutaan englannin kielestä, niin onko dieseljunankin päämoottori englanniksi engine (vai powerplant) ja ajomoottorit motor?

----------


## tlajunen

> Eli siis tarkoitat, että sieltä löytyy -- apulaitteiden erinäisiä pikkumoottoreja.


Jep.  :Smile: 





> Jos puhutaan englannin kielestä, niin onko dieseljunankin päämoottori englanniksi engine (vai powerplant) ja ajomoottorit motor?


Englannissa terminologia vaihtelee riippuen millä puolella Atlanttia ollaan, mutta päämoottori näyttäisi olevan yleisesti _main engine_ tai _prime mover_. Ajomoottori on _traction motor_.

----------


## 339-DF

Lentoaseman melualue laajenee, palttiarallaa 10 000 asukasta Marja-Vantaalle jätetään rakentamatta ja kehäradan matkustajamääräodotukset tippuvat olennaisesti. Jotenkin tuntuu, että vähän hassussa järjestyksessä etenevät nämä asiat. Ehkä Sipooseenkin tehdään ensin metro ja sitten suojellaan koko alue lintukosteikkona. Jää sitten metro kahlaajien iloksi, mutta pääsia tietysti, että se on tehty.

Hiukan lähteitä:
Soininvaaran blogi:http://www.soininvaara.fi/2011/09/05...aristoluvasta/
HS: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...upaa_pidetaan/

----------


## tlajunen

> Lentoaseman melualue laajenee


Tuosta on valittanut about kaikki tahot, jotka asiasta ylipäätään voivat valittaa. Näen hyvinkin mahdollisena, ettei ympäristölupa mene läpi ainakaan nykyisessä muodossaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuosta on valittanut about kaikki tahot, jotka asiasta ylipäätään voivat valittaa. Näen hyvinkin mahdollisena, ettei ympäristölupa mene läpi ainakaan nykyisessä muodossaan.


Se olisi kyllä ihan suotavaa. Minusta on yllättävää, että monet kunnatkin ovat valittaneet. Ehkä valituksella voisi poikkeuksellisesti jopa olla läpimenomahdollisuuksia.

----------


## teme

> Lentoaseman melualue laajenee, palttiarallaa 10 000 asukasta Marja-Vantaalle jätetään rakentamatta ja kehäradan matkustajamääräodotukset tippuvat olennaisesti. Jotenkin tuntuu, että vähän hassussa järjestyksessä etenevät nämä asiat. Ehkä Sipooseenkin tehdään ensin metro ja sitten suojellaan koko alue lintukosteikkona. Jää sitten metro kahlaajien iloksi, mutta pääsia tietysti, että se on tehty.


Perinteinen kyläseutumme ratkaisu yllä mainittuihin ongelmiin on tunnelikiitorata ja maanalainen lintukosteikko.

----------


## hmikko

> Perinteinen kyläseutumme ratkaisu yllä mainittuihin ongelmiin on tunnelikiitorata ja maanalainen lintukosteikko.


Kyllä Finavian maanalainen bakteerikosteikko on jo varmasti suojeltu, ei lintuja voi päästää pinnan alle ainakaan kahta kilometriä lähempänä. Selkärankaiset otukset pilaisivat teollisuusmaiseman.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tallinnan tunnelin "kannattavuus" on vain siksi parempi kuin kehäradan tai metron, koska Tallinnaan ei pääsisi ajamaan autolla ollenkaan vaan olisi pakko käyttää junaa. Toisaalta lentokentälle saapuvista lentomatkustajista harvalla on oma autonsa parkissa kentällä, joten jollain muulla kuin omalla autolla on tultava kentältä pois. Arvelen että kun kehärata on otettu käyttöön, ja jos mitään teknisiä ongelmia ei ole, niin junat kulkevat suht täysinä aamusta iltaan.


Melkoista mutua. Katsotaanpa Finavian matkustajalukuja vuodelta 2010. Helsinki-Vantaalla oli 12 883 399 matkustajaa. Vaihtomatkustajia oli 346 503 + 1 519 887 = 1 866 390. Kun ilmeisesti lähtevät ja saapuvat matkustajat lasketaan yhteen, niin selvitettäessä Helsinki-Vantaan maaliikenteen määrää vaihtomatkustajat on vähennettävä kummastakin eli kaksi kertaa. Jäljelle jää 9 150 619 matkustajaa. Nyt alkavat ongelmat. Tiedetään että kaikki vaihtomatkustajat eivät tilastoidu vaihtomatkustajiksi. Esimerkiksi jos liittymälennon lippu on kirjoitettu erikseen, ei varmasti tilastoidu vaihtomatkustajaksi. Siispä osa noistakin matkustajista oikeasti saapuu Vantaalle lentäen.

Lähestytään toisesta näkökulmasta: jos halutaan verrata kuinka paljon lentomatkoja Uudenmaan populaatio "luontaisesti" generoi, verrataan vaikka Varsinais-Suomeen (Pirkanmaan vertailukelpoisuutta haittaa runsas halpalentotarjonta, joka houkuttaa kauempaakin). Turun lentoasemalla oli matkustajia 357 259 ja Varsinais-Suomessa on 465 544 asukasta, siis 0,77 lentomatkustajaa/asukas/vuosi (eli keskimäärin vähän alle puolet tekee yhden edestakaisen lentomatkan joka vuosi). Uudenmaan 1 539 152 asukasta generoisivat siis lähtökohtaisesti 1 185 147 matkustajaa Helsinki-Vantaalle. Paitsi tietysti täytyy huomioida että huomattava osa saapuu maata pitkin autolla, bussilla tai (jopa) junalla kauempaa, esim. Päijät-Hämeestä, missä ei ole omaa kenttää, tai Pirkanmaalta jne. Lisäksi Helsingissä käy enemmän turisteja ja bisnesmatkustajia, ja kaupungin painoarvo kansainvälisessä liiketoiminnassa on jonkin verran painavampi (muistetaan että nyt täytyy puhua suhteellisesti eikä absoluuttisesti). Jos rohkeasti oletetaan että nämä tekijät johtavat siihen, että Helsingin seutu generoi peräti 4-kertaisen suhteellisen matkustajamäärän verrattuna Varsinais-Suomeen (mikä on jo todella rohkea oletus), päädytään siihen, että Helsingin seudun luontainen matkustajamäärä olisi jotain 4 740 588 matkustajaa.

Jos lisäksi arvioidaan, että kaukobusseilla tai omalla autolla Helsingin seudun ulkopuolelta tulee ehkä reilut pari miljoonaa matkustajaa ja epävirallisia vaihtomatkustajia on toiset pari miljoonaa (luontaiset matkustajat 4 740 588 + seudun ulkopuolelta tulevat 2 205 015 + epäviralliset vaihtomatkustajat 2 205 016 + oikeat vaihtomatkustajat 2 * 1 866 390 = 12 883 399 matkustajaa yhteensä), voitaneen päätellä että Helsinki-Vantaan (kehäradan osalta relevantissa) maaliikenteessä kulkee ehkä 5 miljoonaa matkustaja vuodessa. Päivää kohti tämä olisi keskimäärin 13 698 ja jaettuna 21 tunnilla 652 matkustajaa/tunti. Jos tunnissa kulkee 6 junaa (10 min vuorovälillä), se tekee 108 matkustajaa/juna. Siis jos kaikki kulkevat junalla! Oikeasti kulkumuoto-osuus voitaisiin arvioida ehkä aivan maksimissaan 40 %:iin, koska moni kuitenkin kulkee omalla autolla (joko pysäköiden tai kuljetettuna) tai taksilla. Tai bussilla. Matkustajia olisikaan enää 43 per juna -- nämähän kuljettaisi jo bussillakin! Jos kulkumuoto-osuus olisi sinänsä vielä ihan kohtuullinen 20 % niin jäljellä olisi enää 22 matkustajaa per juna. Ja täytyy muistaa ettei kehärata sentään kuljeta vaihdoitta kotiovelle asti vaan aina täytyy käyttää myös jotain muuta liikennevälinettä lisäksi.

Jos oletettaisiin ylioptimistisesti, että Vantaan lentoaseman maaliikenteessä kulkee peräti 8 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa, niin luvut olisivat 21 917 päivässä, 1044 tunnissa ja 174 per juna 100 % kulkumuoto-osuudella. 40 %:lla 70 per juna ja 20 %:lla 35 per juna.

Täytyy tietysti muistaa että lentoasemalla käydään myös työssä, mutta se on eri tarina. Pelkän lentomatkustuksen perusteella kehäradan junien täyttöaste ei tule nousemaan kovin suureksi optimistisillakaan oletuksilla.

Tietysti yllä esitettyjä oletuksia ja lukuja sopii kyseenalaistaa. Taitaa vaan olla niin, että kyseenalaistaminen johtaa vain siihen että kehäradan laskennallinen matkustajamäärä vähenee, kun oletukset on jo valmiiksi vedetty maksimitappiin.

Ennen kuin kukaan ehtii vetää tästä johtopäätöksiä lentoradan osalta, täytyy todeta että sen luvut olisivat erilaiset, koska se johtaisi liitynnän osittaiseen siirtymiseen lennoilta raiteille eli kasvattaisi junamatkustajien määrää ja samalla vähentäisi lentomatkustajien määrää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos oletettaisiin ylioptimistisesti, että Vantaan lentoaseman maaliikenteessä kulkee peräti 8 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa, niin luvut olisivat 21 917 päivässä, 1044 tunnissa ja 174 per juna 100 % kulkumuoto-osuudella. 40 %:lla 70 per juna ja 20 %:lla 35 per juna.
> 
> Tietysti yllä esitettyjä oletuksia ja lukuja sopii kyseenalaistaa. Taitaa vaan olla niin, että kyseenalaistaminen johtaa vain siihen että kehäradan laskennallinen matkustajamäärä vähenee, kun oletukset on jo valmiiksi vedetty maksimitappiin.


Kyseenalaistan siksi että olet jakanut vuorokauden 20 tunnilla ja oletat että koko tuona aikana vuoroväli olisi 10 minuuttia. Hiljaisempina aikoina esim klo 2100 jälkeen illalla ja ennen klo 0700 aamulla se todennäköisesti olis 20-30 minuuttia kuten muilla maailman lentokenttäradoilla on asian laita.

Oletuksena voidaan pitää että kehäradan käyttäjiksi siirtyvät lähes kaikki jotka käyttävät nyt lentokenttäbussia keskustan ja kentän väliä + ne jotka käyttävät bussia Tikkurilasta sekä ylipäänsä pääradan varrelta sekä Myyrmäen, Haagan ja Leppävaaran suunnilta kentälle. Lisäksi uuskäyttäjiä olisivat ne jotka nyt käyttävät taksia tai omaa autoa bussiyhteyksien hitauden tai harvan liikennöintitiheyden takia.

Jos pelkästään lentomatkustajista saadaan yli 100 matkustajaa /juna niin se on jo hyvä luku sinänsä kun otetaan koko radan varren johon kuuluu nykyine päärata + martinlaakson rata, työmatkalaiset ja muutkin kulkiijat laskuun.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyseenalaistan siksi että olet jakanut vuorokauden 20 tunnilla ja oletat että koko tuona aikana vuoroväli olisi 10 minuuttia. Hiljaisempina aikoina esim klo 2100 jälkeen illalla ja ennen klo 0700 aamulla se todennäköisesti olis 20-30 minuuttia kuten muilla maailman lentokenttäradoilla on asian laita.


Luvut olivat keskimääräisiä. Jos vuoroväli harvenee, matkustajamäärä vuoroa kohti lisääntyy mutta samalla houkuttavuus heikkenee eli matkustajamäärä vähenee. Itse asiassa lentoliikenteessä on melkoinen suma saapuvia Euroopan-lentoja klo 21-22 maissa. Jos tuolloin juna kulkee harvoin, se ei houkuta juuri silloin kun sitä tarvittaisiin. Samasta syystä esim. nykyisellä kaukojunatarjonnalla vaikkapa matkaketju Pariisi-Vantaa/lento-Tikkurila-Tampere ei ole houkuttava: jos kävelee putkea pitkin koneesta terminaaliin klo 22 maissa, on vaikea ehtiä viimeiseen junaan Tikkurilaan n. puolessa tunnissa.

Lienee ilmeistä että eri maissa, eri alueilla ja eri aikavyöhykkeillä lentoliikenteen ruuhkapiikit vaihtelevat monen eri tekijän summana, joista vähäisimpiä lienee paikallisen kaupunkiliikenteen rytmi. (Esim. Tampere-Pirkkalan Euroopan-liityntäliikenteen ruuhkapiikit ovat klo 6-8 ja 23-01, Oulussa taitaa illasta mennä vielä myöhemmäksi.)

Oikeassa olet siinä että keskimääräiset luvut ovat fiktiota. Muutaman kerran päivässä voisi ehkä olla juna täynnä, mutta suurimman osan ajasta siellä olisi niukasti lentomatkustajia. Ääritapauksena voisi tietysti ajaa pari tosi pitkää junaa päivässä lentoasemalle ja muuna aikana ei ollenkaan. Mutta olisivatko nuokaan niin houkuttavia että olisivat täynnä?  :Wink: 




> Oletuksena voidaan pitää että kehäradan käyttäjiksi siirtyvät lähes kaikki jotka käyttävät nyt lentokenttäbussia keskustan ja kentän väliä + ne jotka käyttävät bussia Tikkurilasta sekä ylipäänsä pääradan varrelta sekä Myyrmäen, Haagan ja Leppävaaran suunnilta kentälle. Lisäksi uuskäyttäjiä olisivat ne jotka nyt käyttävät taksia tai omaa autoa bussiyhteyksien hitauden tai harvan liikennöintitiheyden takia.


Luulisin että matka-aika tai vuoroväli ei ole merkittävin tekijä bussin ja taksin kesken valittaessa vaan se missä matka-tavarat kulkevat helpommin. Lentoasemalle täytyy kuitenkin lähteä ajoissa. Vaihdot haittaavat, kun laukkuja pitää raahata. Tasonvaihdot ovat pahimpia. Itse olen toisinaan mennyt Pariisissa lentokentälle hitaammalla bussilla kuin hieman nopeammalla RER B:llä, kun bussi lähtee kadun laidasta ja RER syvältä tunnelista, portaiden, liukuportaiden ja liukukäytävien takaa.




> Jos pelkästään lentomatkustajista saadaan yli 100 matkustajaa /juna niin se on jo hyvä luku sinänsä kun otetaan koko radan varren johon kuuluu nykyine päärata + martinlaakson rata, työmatkalaiset ja muutkin kulkiijat laskuun.


Huomasit varmaan että nuo kuormitukset olivat hypoteettisia keskimääräisiä kuormituksia oletuksena 100 % kulkumuoto-osuus. Sellaista ei ole olemassakaan (kuin ehkä Tallinnan-tunnelissa?). Todellisuudessa kehärata on vain yksi tapa päästä kentälle eikä sen kulkumuoto-osuus voi käytännössä nousta edes 50 %:iin, joka olisi jo sensaatiomaisen hyvä.

----------


## Max

> Huomasit varmaan että nuo kuormitukset olivat hypoteettisia keskimääräisiä kuormituksia oletuksena 100 % kulkumuoto-osuus. Sellaista ei ole olemassakaan (kuin ehkä Tallinnan-tunnelissa?). Todellisuudessa kehärata on vain yksi tapa päästä kentälle eikä sen kulkumuoto-osuus voi käytännössä nousta edes 50 %:iin, joka olisi jo sensaatiomaisen hyvä.


Luvuista kuitenkin puuttuvat kokonaan saattajat ja vastaanottajat - tällaistakin liikennettä lentoasemalle on aika paljon. Vantaan kaupungin teksteistä muistan myös lukeneeni, että lentokentän eri toiminnoissa on yhteensä noin 20 000 työpaikkaa. Ihan varmasti junalla ajellaan myös Itä- ja Länsi-Vantaan väliä. Nykyään esim. meiltä Simonkylästä bussi Myyrmäkeen ajaa 50 minuuttia, junalla pääsee kai 15-20 minuutissa, mikä on houkuttelevuudeltaan Kehä III ruuhkia parempi vaihtoehto.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Luvut olivat keskimääräisiä. Jos vuoroväli harvenee, matkustajamäärä vuoroa kohti lisääntyy mutta samalla houkuttavuus heikkenee eli matkustajamäärä vähenee. Itse asiassa lentoliikenteessä on melkoinen suma saapuvia Euroopan-lentoja klo 21-22 maissa. Jos tuolloin juna kulkee harvoin, se ei houkuta juuri silloin kun sitä tarvittaisiin. Samasta syystä esim. nykyisellä kaukojunatarjonnalla vaikkapa matkaketju Pariisi-Vantaa/lento-Tikkurila-Tampere ei ole houkuttava: jos kävelee putkea pitkin koneesta terminaaliin klo 22 maissa, on vaikea ehtiä viimeiseen junaan Tikkurilaan n. puolessa tunnissa.


Mielestäni 20 minuuttia ei ole harvoin. Se on monessa Saksan lentokenttäradassa normaalivuorotiheys hiljaisempana aikana, myös keskellä päivää. Vantaan kehärata on lisäksi 2-suuntainen, jos joku lähtö ei sovi, ja on matkalla keskustaan voi mennä kumpaan tahansa suuntaan  menevällä lähdöllä. Ennenkuin liikenne tosissaan alkaa, tullaan VR:llä ja HSL:ssä varmaan miettimään miten sijoitetaan lähdöt klo 21:00 ja 23:00 välisenä aikana. Ilmeisesti tullaan myöhäistämään viimeisten kaukojunien lähtöä tai asettamaan jokin ylimääräinen junavuoro kentältä tulevia varten, jos tarve kasvaa. Suomen kohdalla hankalaksi tekee tunnin aikaero länsi-Euroopaan verrattuna jonka takia lennot saapuvat Suomeen suhteellisen myöhään. 




> Luulisin että matka-aika tai vuoroväli ei ole merkittävin tekijä bussin ja taksin kesken valittaessa vaan se missä matka-tavarat kulkevat helpommin. Lentoasemalle täytyy kuitenkin lähteä ajoissa. Vaihdot haittaavat, kun laukkuja pitää raahata. Tasonvaihdot ovat pahimpia. Itse olen toisinaan mennyt Pariisissa lentokentälle hitaammalla bussilla kuin hieman nopeammalla RER B:llä, kun bussi lähtee kadun laidasta ja RER syvältä tunnelista, portaiden, liukuportaiden ja liukukäytävien takaa.


Sellaisia tulee varmaan olemaan Helsingissäkin mutta muistettava että paikkoja jossa pääsee keskustan ja kentän välisen lentokenttäbussin kyytiin on paljon harvemmassa kuin mistä tullaan pääsemään junan kyytiin. Kehäradan junassa on kuitenkin lattiat laiturin tasolla ja liukuportaat asemilla. 




> Huomasit varmaan että nuo kuormitukset olivat hypoteettisia keskimääräisiä kuormituksia oletuksena 100 % kulkumuoto-osuus. Sellaista ei ole olemassakaan (kuin ehkä Tallinnan-tunnelissa?). Todellisuudessa kehärata on vain yksi tapa päästä kentälle eikä sen kulkumuoto-osuus voi käytännössä nousta edes 50 %:iin, joka olisi jo sensaatiomaisen hyvä.


Niin sinä kirjoitit että 100% osuudella ja sinun oletamallasi vuorotiheydellä 174 matkustajaa /juna. Eli 50% kuormituksella se tekisi 87 matkustajaa. Ja jos hiljaisempaan aikaan ajetaan todelisuudessa 2 kertaa harvammalla vuorovälillä niin mediaani lentomatkustajamäärä /juna noususi 100:aan mikä ei ole huono luku.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Ilmeisesti tullaan myöhäistämään viimeisten kaukojunien lähtöä tai asettamaan jokin ylimääräinen junavuoro kentältä tulevia varten, jos tarve kasvaa. Suomen kohdalla hankalaksi tekee tunnin aikaero länsi-Euroopaan verrattuna jonka takia lennot saapuvat Suomeen suhteellisen myöhään.


Illan viimeiset kaukojunat voisi aivan hyvin ajaa helsingistä lentokentän kautta, etenkin pääradan ja oikoradan suuntiin, etenkin jos Tikkurilan kolmio saataisiin vielä väsättyä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mennyt jo vähän aikaa vahvasti ooteena, mutta luotan siihen että ylläpito hoitaa enkä jaksa siirtyä asianomaiseen ketjuun.
> 
> Illan viimeiset kaukojunat voisi aivan hyvin ajaa helsingistä lentokentän kautta, etenkin pääradan ja oikoradan suuntiin, etenkin jos Tikkurilan kolmio saataisiin vielä väsättyä.


Olisi kannattanut muuten jo kun ryhdyttiin koko rataa rakentamaan, väsätä se raidekolmio.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olisi kannattanut muuten jo kun ryhdyttiin koko rataa rakentamaan, väsätä se raidekolmio.


Olisi, joo, mutta samalla olisi kannattanut määritellä nousukulmat, kaarresäteet, laituripituudet yms. myös kaukojunille sopiviksi. Juuri samasta syystä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:26 ----------




> Mielestäni 20 minuuttia ei ole harvoin. Se on monessa Saksan lentokenttäradassa normaalivuorotiheys hiljaisempana aikana, myös keskellä päivää. Vantaan kehärata on lisäksi 2-suuntainen, jos joku lähtö ei sovi, ja on matkalla keskustaan voi mennä kumpaan tahansa suuntaan  menevällä lähdöllä. Ennenkuin liikenne tosissaan alkaa, tullaan VR:llä ja HSL:ssä varmaan miettimään miten sijoitetaan lähdöt klo 21:00 ja 23:00 välisenä aikana. Ilmeisesti tullaan myöhäistämään viimeisten kaukojunien lähtöä tai asettamaan jokin ylimääräinen junavuoro kentältä tulevia varten, jos tarve kasvaa. Suomen kohdalla hankalaksi tekee tunnin aikaero länsi-Euroopaan verrattuna jonka takia lennot saapuvat Suomeen suhteellisen myöhään.


Itse asiassa 20 min sopisi ihan hyvin kehäradan lentoaseman alittavaan tunneliin läpi päivän, myös ruuhka-aikoina. Olet oikeassa, kun Saksassakin sillä pärjätään. Samalla vapautuisi runsaasti kapasiteettia kaukoliikenteelle, kun vaan saataisiin se ajettua kalustolla, joka pystyy tuota tunnelia käyttämään.

Mutta sanottakoon vielä selvyyden vuoksi se, että puutuin ennen kaikkea väitteeseen siitä, että kehäradalle tulisi hirmuiset matkustajavolyymit nimenomaan lentomatkustajista. Ei tule, koska ei niitä ole niin paljon. Helsinki-Vantaa kun ei ole Heathrow, Roissy, Frankfurt tai edes München. Sopivin raideyhteys sinne olisi pikaraitiotie maan pinnalla, ei tunnelijuna. Tai jos tunnelijuna niin sitten sellaisessa muodossa että se käy sekä lähi- että kaukoliikenteelle. Tuon kokoluokan kenttä ei tarvitse kahta raskasraidetta eikä sellaisiin ole varaa.

Muuten, mitä aikaeroon tulee niin myöhäiset saapumisajat eivät johdu aikaerosta. Myös Arlandaan saapuu aika lailla lentoja samassa aikahaarukassa. Se missä aikaero näkyy on lähtöajoissa Euroopasta. Finnair lähtee tyypillisesti aina ennen SAS:n lentoa, eroa usein noin tunti. Esim. Lontoosta jo klo 18 ja Pariisista klo 19, kun SAS lähtee möhemmin. Toki Ruotsiin on monesti hieman nopeampi lentokin. Aikavyöhykkeen ja matkan vuoksi suomalaiset joutuvat siis lähtemään kotiin jonkin verran aikaisemmin kuin ruotsalaiset. Jännää tosin on että aamussa suomalaiset hyötyvät aikaerosta ja saapuvat usein jo puolisen tuntia ennen ruotsalaisia.




> Sellaisia tulee varmaan olemaan Helsingissäkin mutta muistettava että paikkoja jossa pääsee keskustan ja kentän välisen lentokenttäbussin kyytiin on paljon harvemmassa kuin mistä tullaan pääsemään junan kyytiin. Kehäradan junassa on kuitenkin lattiat laiturin tasolla ja liukuportaat asemilla.


Niin, eihän Pariisissakaan ole Roissybus-yhteydellä kuin yksi pysäkki kaupungissa, Opéra. Mutta kun siihen mennessä ei laukkua tarvitse nostaa kuin kerran parikymmentä senttiä, jotta pääsee kyytiin. RER:ssä pitää nostaa joka ikisen portaan kohdalla, ja liukuportaat vasta pelottavia ovatkin ison laukun kanssa. Periaatteessa puolustan aina raideliikennettä suhteessa busseihin, mutta pitää tunnustaa myös se, jos houkuttavuus joskus onkin toisin päin.




> Niin sinä kirjoitit että 100% osuudella ja sinun oletamallasi vuorotiheydellä 174 matkustajaa /juna. Eli 50% kuormituksella se tekisi 87 matkustajaa. Ja jos hiljaisempaan aikaan ajetaan todelisuudessa 2 kertaa harvammalla vuorovälillä niin mediaani lentomatkustajamäärä /juna noususi 100:aan mikä ei ole huono luku.


Ei ole huono, mutta ei ole realistinenkaan. 50 % kulkumuoto-osuus tuollaisissa oloissa, missä auto, taksi jne. ovat nekin ihan realistisia vaihtoehtoja? Ja vielä matkalaukkujen kanssa.? En oikein usko, minusta 40 %:kin oli jo ylioptimistista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toisaalta lentokentälle saapuvista lentomatkustajista harvalla on oma autonsa parkissa kentällä, joten jollain muulla kuin omalla autolla on tultava kentältä pois. Arvelen että kun kehärata on otettu käyttöön, ja jos mitään teknisiä ongelmia ei ole, niin junat kulkevat suht täysinä aamusta iltaan.





> Niin sinä {sinä = Janihyvärinen} kirjoitit että 100% osuudella ja sinun oletamallasi vuorotiheydellä 174 matkustajaa /juna. Eli 50% kuormituksella se tekisi 87 matkustajaa. Ja jos hiljaisempaan aikaan ajetaan todelisuudessa 2 kertaa harvammalla vuorovälillä niin mediaani lentomatkustajamäärä /juna noususi 100:aan mikä ei ole huono luku.


Marjaradan matkustajaennusteessa (vuodelta 2003) vuodelle 2025 lentokentälle on arvioitu 50.000 matkustajan vuorokautinen maaliikenteen käyttäjämäärä. Niistä 20 % on oletettu käyttävän junaa. Lentokentän aseman käyttäjämäärä on (vuoden 2006 Kehärataselvityksessä) 13.870 hlö vuorokaudessa ja niistä lentomatkustajia 9.490, siis 68 %. Saman paperin mukaan aamuruuhkassa idästä tulevissa junissa on 1770 matkustajaa tunnissa. Lentomatkustajien osuus näistä on edellisen prosentin mukaan 1211. Vuoroväli on 10 min, joten yhdessä junassa on 202 lentomatkustajaa. Vastaavasti päivällä lentomatkustajia olisi 72 hlö/junavuoro.

Liikennettä on tarkoitus ajaa kahden Sm5-yksikön junilla. Niissä on 520 istumapaikkaa. Jos niistä on lentomatkustajien käytössä enimmillään 202 ja kaikkiaan 295 paikalla on istuja, ollaan aika kaukana suht täydestä. Lentomatkustajia toki on enemmistö.

Vuoden 2003 Marjarataselvityksessä on sivulla 35 käsitelty myös lentoliikeneen vilkkaimpia ajankohtia ja nähdään, että ne poikkeavat muun joukkoliikenteen vaihtelusta vuorokauden aikana. Siten edellä olevia junavuorojen kuormituksia ei voi pitää välttämättä oikeina, mutta liikenne-ennusteita ei ole laskettu kuin vain ruuhka- ja päivätunneille.

Ja jos kokonaisuutta verrataan seudun joukkoliikenteeseen ylipäätään, niin noin 2000 henkilön tuntikuorma ei kelpaa raitiotien rakentamiseksi, mutta raskasta raideliikennettä kyllä voidaan tehdä ja tehdään tällä kuormituksella. Tässä lukuja Kehäradasta sekä HSL:n runkobussisuunnitelmasta:
Kehärata 1770 hlö/hJokeri 0 1855 hlö/hTiedelinja 1458 hlö/hJokeri 2 1276 hlö/h
Kyllä, 1276 on paljon eli 28 % pienempi kuin 1770. Raidekerroin voi nostaa matkustajamäärän jopa yli 1770:n, mutta sitä ei tietenkään pidä ottaa huomioon. Mutta silti, raskasraiteen matkamäärä ei ole 5-kertainen, kuten on rakentamiskustannus.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Marjaradan matkustajaennusteessa (vuodelta 2003) vuodelle 2025 lentokentälle on arvioitu 50.000 matkustajan vuorokautinen maaliikenteen käyttäjämäärä. Niistä 20 % on oletettu käyttävän junaa. Lentokentän aseman käyttäjämäärä on (vuoden 2006 Kehärataselvityksessä) 13.870 hlö vuorokaudessa ja niistä lentomatkustajia 9.490, siis 68 %. Saman paperin mukaan aamuruuhkassa idästä tulevissa junissa on 1770 matkustajaa tunnissa. Lentomatkustajien osuus näistä on edellisen prosentin mukaan 1211. Vuoroväli on 10 min, joten yhdessä junassa on 202 lentomatkustajaa. Vastaavasti päivällä lentomatkustajia olisi 72 hlö/junavuoro.
> 
> Liikennettä on tarkoitus ajaa kahden Sm5-yksikön junilla. Niissä on 520 istumapaikkaa. Jos niistä on lentomatkustajien käytössä enimmillään 202 ja kaikkiaan 295 paikalla on istuja, ollaan aika kaukana suht täydestä. Lentomatkustajia toki on enemmistö.


Mielestäni on aika hyvä luku kuitenkin. Täytyy muistaa että tulevan kehäradan junien tehtävä ei ole pelkästään kuljettaa ihmisiä lentokentälle. Sm5- eli Flirt junissa on se vika että niitä ei voi lyhentää tai pidentää joustavasti 2 vaunun paloina kuten vanhoja Sm-junia tai metrojunia. Pelkästään yksi yksikkö pelittäisi vain ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, muulloin tarvitaan varmuden vuoksi 2 yksikköä. Lisäksi lentomatkustajilla on niin paljon tavaroita että pahimmassa tapauksessa joka toisella istuimella on matkalaukku. Ja jos kehäradan sijaan lentokentän raideyhteys olisi rakennettu raitiotieksi Tikkurilan ja Myyrmäen väliin niin sitä ei käyttäisi juuri kukaan lentomatkustaja ollenkaan. 




> Ja jos kokonaisuutta verrataan seudun joukkoliikenteeseen ylipäätään, niin noin 2000 henkilön tuntikuorma ei kelpaa raitiotien rakentamiseksi, mutta raskasta raideliikennettä kyllä voidaan tehdä ja tehdään tällä kuormituksella. Tässä lukuja Kehäradasta sekä HSL:n runkobussisuunnitelmasta:
> Kehärata 1770 hlö/hJokeri 0 1855 hlö/hTiedelinja 1458 hlö/hJokeri 2 1276 hlö/h


Tarkoittaako tässä esitetty Jokeri 0 nykyistä bussi-jokeria (linja 550)?

Voisin tässä kommentoida sen verran että nykyinen bussi-jokeri pitäisi mielestäni rakentaa raitiotieksi ja varmaan tiedelinjakin. 

Näiden pitkien bussi- ja ehkä tulevien raitiotielinjojen luonteeseen kuuluu kuitenkin se että tietyt pysäkkivälit ovat hyvin kuormitettuja ja jotkut toiset taas jostain syystä ei. Jos vertaa kehärataa näihin niin pitää ottaa huomioon kuormitus koko reitillä keskusta-Myyrmäki-lentokenttä-Tikkurila-keskusta.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja jos kehäradan sijaan lentokentän raideyhteys olisi rakennettu raitiotieksi Tikkurilan ja Myyrmäen väliin niin sitä ei käyttäisi juuri kukaan lentomatkustaja ollenkaan.


Jos se olisi rakennettu tällaiseksi raitiotieksi niin sitten olisi ollut varaa rakentaa myös toinen raideyhteys lentokentälle, joka olisi palvellut lentomatkustajia paremmin kuin kehärata. Tällainen toinen raideyhteys olisi voinut olla joko pikaraitiotie keskustasta suoraan lentoasemalle tai lentorata, joka olisi tarjonnut nopean non-stop yhteyden Helsingistä suoraan lentoasemalle ja vaihdottoman yhteyden kaukojunista lentoasemalle. (Jälkimmäinen näistä on oma suosikkini.)

Jos sanot että tällaista poikittaisratikkaa ei olisi juuri kukaan käyttänyt lentoasemalle kulkemiseen, tulet samalla myöntäneeksi sen että ei juuri kukaan pääradan suunnasta vaihtamaan joutuva tule kehäradallakaan kulkemaan lentoasemalle. Vaihto tökkii kun on ne hirveät määrät matkalaukkuja mukana, joihin viittaat. Ja silti kehärataa perustellaan sillä että se liittää lentoaseman rataverkkoon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos se olisi rakennettu tällaiseksi raitiotieksi niin sitten olisi ollut varaa rakentaa myös toinen raideyhteys lentokentälle, joka olisi palvellut lentomatkustajia paremmin kuin kehärata. Tällainen toinen raideyhteys olisi voinut olla joko pikaraitiotie keskustasta suoraan lentoasemalle tai lentorata, joka olisi tarjonnut nopean non-stop yhteyden Helsingistä suoraan lentoasemalle ja vaihdottoman yhteyden kaukojunista lentoasemalle. (Jälkimmäinen näistä on oma suosikkini.)


Jos Vantaa ja Helsinki olisivat olleet ratapäätöksiä ja maankäyttöpäätöksiä tehtäessä samaa kaupunkia hallinollisesti niin näin olisi voinut tapahtuakin.




> Jos sanot että tällaista poikittaisratikkaa ei olisi juuri kukaan käyttänyt lentoasemalle kulkemiseen, tulet samalla myöntäneeksi sen että ei juuri kukaan pääradan suunnasta vaihtamaan joutuva tule kehäradallakaan kulkemaan lentoasemalle. Vaihto tökkii kun on ne hirveät määrät matkalaukkuja mukana, joihin viittaat. Ja silti kehärataa perustellaan sillä että se liittää lentoaseman rataverkkoon.


Itse asiassa  ainoat paikallisten asukkaiden eli Tikkurilassa ja Myyrmäellä asuvien lisäksi, jotka olisivat käyttäneet raitiotietä lentokentälle matkustamiseen matkalaukkujen kanssa, olisivat juuri olleet pohjoisen suunnalta tulevat kaukojunamatkustajat. 

Helsinkiläiset eivät olisi käyttäneet sitä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Ja jos kehäradan sijaan lentokentän raideyhteys olisi rakennettu raitiotieksi Tikkurilan ja Myyrmäen väliin niin sitä ei käyttäisi juuri kukaan lentomatkustaja ollenkaan.


Jolloin myös perustelut tälle kehäyhteydelle olisivat voineet olla hitusen rehellisempiä. Tosin eipä tuo "valtakunnalisesti merkittävän" hankkeen valekaapuun puettu kiinteistökehitysprojekti nytkään ihan putkeen mennyt, kun osalle virka/luottamusmiehistä tuli ilmeisesti yllätyksenä se, että lentokoneissa on erinäisiä meluhaittoja laskeutumis- ja nousuvaiheissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jolloin myös perustelut tälle kehäyhteydelle olisivat voineet olla hitusen rehellisempiä. Tosin eipä tuo "valtakunnalisesti merkittävän" hankkeen valekaapuun puettu kiinteistökehitysprojekti nytkään ihan putkeen mennyt, kun osalle virka/luottamusmiehistä tuli ilmeisesti yllätyksenä se, että lentokoneissa on erinäisiä meluhaittoja laskeutumis- ja nousuvaiheissa.


Asuuhan niitä ihmisiä maailmalla paljon lähempänä lentokenttiä, että turhaan valittavat. Olen itsekin asunut paikassa josta on matkaa alle 5 km kiitotien päähän suorassa linjassa ja kyllä sitä mökää oli, mutta kyllä siihen tottui.

Jos virkamiehet kuvittelivat että Marjaa-Vantaasta tulee jokin Westendin veroinen niin siinä tapauksessa ovat kuvutelleet väärin.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Asuuhan niitä ihmisiä maailmalla paljon lähempänä lentokenttiä, että turhaan valittavat. Olen itsekin asunut paikassa josta on matkaa alle 5 km kiitotien päähän suorassa linjassa ja kyllä sitä mökää oli, mutta kyllä siihen tottui.


Vantaan pöpeliköissä ei varsinaisesti olisi mitään pakottavaa tarvetta tarjota asukkaille tätä ilmojen sinfoniaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Itse asiassa  ainoat paikallisten asukkaiden eli Tikkurilassa ja Myyrmäellä asuvien lisäksi, jotka olisivat käyttäneet raitiotietä lentokentälle matkustamiseen matkalaukkujen kanssa, olisivat juuri olleet pohjoisen suunnalta tulevat kaukojunamatkustajat. 
> 
> Helsinkiläiset eivät olisi käyttäneet sitä.


Miksi ihmeessä kaukojunalla pohjoisesta tulevatkaan olisivat käyttäneet tuota yhteyttä sen paremmin kuin Helsingin keskustasta tulevat? Väitän että eivät olisi - eivät sen enempää ainakaan kuin nykyistä bussiyhteyttä. Mikä olisi lisäarvo? Vaihtoehtoisia kulkutapojakin on, kuten liittymälennot, Expressbussit, oma auto ja suorat ulkomaanlennot kotikentältä ulkomaiseen hubiin, esim. Tukholmaan, missä vaihtaen pääsee myös hyvin maailmalle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi ihmeessä kaukojunalla pohjoisesta tulevatkaan olisivat käyttäneet tuota yhteyttä sen paremmin kuin Helsingin keskustasta tulevat? Väitän että eivät olisi - eivät sen enempää ainakaan kuin nykyistä bussiyhteyttä. Mikä olisi lisäarvo? Vaihtoehtoisia kulkutapojakin on, kuten liittymälennot, Expressbussit, oma auto ja suorat ulkomaanlennot kotikentältä ulkomaiseen hubiin, esim. Tukholmaan, missä vaihtaen pääsee myös hyvin maailmalle.


Ne joiden matkat eivät työnantaja maksa olisivat käyttäneet. Ja tulevat käyttämään kehärataakin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos Vantaa ja Helsinki olisivat olleet ratapäätöksiä ja maankäyttöpäätöksiä tehtäessä samaa kaupunkia hallinollisesti niin näin olisi voinut tapahtuakin.


Arvaanpa niin, että jos Vantaa ja Helsinki olisivat olleet samaa kaupunkia, Marja-Vantaan aluetta ja Marjarataa ei olisi edes suunniteltu. Helsingillä ei ole tarvetta kilpailla Espoon omakotiasumisesta rakentamalla lentomelualueelle 20 km:n päähän keskustasta kerrostaloja.




> Tarkoittaako tässä esitetty Jokeri 0 nykyistä bussi-jokeria (linja 550)?


Ei, vaan nykyistä yhdistelmää Helsingin bussilinjoista 58 ja 59 eri variaatioineen. Olethan lukenut runkobussiselvityksen?

Antero

----------


## Kaid

> Tarkoittaako tässä esitetty Jokeri 0 nykyistä bussi-jokeria (linja 550)?


Jokeri 0 on nykyisestä Helsingin sisäisestä linjasta 58 kehitettäväksi suunniteltu poikittainen runkolinja. 550 on Jokeri 1.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ne joiden matkat eivät työnantaja maksa olisivat käyttäneet. Ja tulevat käyttämään kehärataakin.


Ei pidä paikkaansa. Ei minun lomamatkojani työnantaja maksa, mutta en minä niilläkään kehärataa käyttäisi. Liittymälento on kilpailusyistä Tampereelta lähes ilmainen suhteessa kokonaismatkaan. Todistettavasti olen useamman kerran lähtenyt lomalle liittymälennolla. Ja jos ei olisi niin Tukholman kautta pääsee ihan vastaavasti kuin Helsingin kautta. Ja Riian kautta vähän heikommin mutta halvalla. Ja Ryanairilla jonnekin suoraan vähän epämukavammin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei pidä paikkaansa. Ei minun lomamatkojani työnantaja maksa, mutta en minä niilläkään kehärataa käyttäisi. Liittymälento on kilpailusyistä Tampereelta lähes ilmainen suhteessa kokonaismatkaan. Todistettavasti olen useamman kerran lähtenyt lomalle liittymälennolla. Ja jos ei olisi niin Tukholman kautta pääsee ihan vastaavasti kuin Helsingin kautta. Ja Riian kautta vähän heikommin mutta halvalla. Ja Ryanairilla jonnekin suoraan vähän epämukavammin.


Riippuu mistä kaupungista lähtee. Tampere on luku sinänsä, kauempana olevista pienemmistä kaupungeista maksaa enemmän lentää Helsinkiin. 




> Arvaanpa niin, että jos Vantaa ja Helsinki olisivat olleet samaa kaupunkia, Marja-Vantaan aluetta ja Marjarataa ei olisi edes suunniteltu. Helsingillä ei ole tarvetta kilpailla Espoon omakotiasumisesta rakentamalla lentomelualueelle 20 km:n päähän keskustasta kerrostaloja.


Niin arvelen minäkin että olisi käynyt. Paitsi että jossain pitää vähemmänkin varakkaiden asua. 




> Ei, vaan nykyistä yhdistelmää Helsingin bussilinjoista 58 ja 59 eri variaatioineen. Olethan lukenut runkobussiselvityksen?


Ihan vaan siksi kysyin että mitkä ovat ne jokeri 1:n matkustajamäärät?

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Riippuu mistä kaupungista lähtee. Tampere on luku sinänsä, kauempana olevista pienemmistä kaupungeista maksaa enemmän lentää Helsinkiin.


Eli kehäratikkaa käyttäisivät lähinnä vain pohjoisesta päärataa pitkin tulevat mutta eivät Tampereelta tulevat, joilla on muitakin vaihtoehtoja? Kuinka pieneksi tämä populaatio vielä kutistuukaan, kuin pyy maailmanlopun edellä, kun yksitellen osoitetaan miksi kehäratikka / kehärata eivät ole yksittäisten matkustajaryhmien kannalta mitenkään hyvä vaihtoehto?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli kehäratikkaa käyttäisivät lähinnä vain pohjoisesta päärataa pitkin tulevat mutta eivät Tampereelta tulevat, joilla on muitakin vaihtoehtoja? Kuinka pieneksi tämä populaatio vielä kutistuukaan, kuin pyy maailmanlopun edellä, kun yksitellen osoitetaan miksi kehäratikka / kehärata eivät ole yksittäisten matkustajaryhmien kannalta mitenkään hyvä vaihtoehto?


Enkö minä kirjoittanut, että sitä käyttäisivät vain ne jotka asuvat kyseisen ratikan varrella SEKÄ ne jotka tulevat junall muualta Suomesta aikomuksena päästä lentokentälle. Joka tapauksessa Helsinkiläiset ja ne jotka haluavat päästä Helsingin keskustan tai muiden Helsingin tai Espoon kohteiden ja kentän välillä, eivät sitä käyttäisi, mutta kehärataa kyllä tulevat käyttämään koska sen vaikutusalue on laajempi kuin jonkun ratikan ja sillä pääsee keskustaan suoraan.

Kyllähän se on niin että kehärata on enimmäkseen pk-seudun oma hanke, mutta valtion rahoja piti siihen saada siksi että Helsinki ja Espoo eivät halunneet osallistua ja Vantaalla ei olisi ollut yksin varaa sitä rakentaa. Kun ne kuntarajat ovat niin pyhiä, niin pyhiä ja jokainen kaupunki vahtii vain omaa tonttiaan. Täytyy muistaa että vastapainoksi kehäradan rahoitukselle Valtion kiinteistönhoitoyhtiö suostui myymään Vantaan kaupungille marja-Vantaan maat vain kiskurihintaan, joten pääseepä kehäradan ulkopuolinenkin Suomi näin "hyötymään" siitä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Täytyy muistaa että vastapainoksi kehäradan rahoitukselle Valtion kiinteistönhoitoyhtiö suostui myymään Vantaan kaupungille marja-Vantaan maat vain kiskurihintaan, joten pääseepä kehäradan ulkopuolinenkin Suomi näin "hyötymään" siitä.


Olisiko siis Vantaan pitänyt saada rautatien lisäksi ilmaiseksi vielä maatkin? Maiden kauppahinta oli muistaakseni 60 M ja Kehärada kustannus noin 600 M.




> Ihan vaan siksi kysyin että mitkä ovat ne jokeri 1:n matkustajamäärät?


Kaikkien runkobussilinjojen luvut löytyvät sieltä suunnitelmasta. Poimin vain niitä, joille pitäisi rakentaa uusia kehäratoja.

Antero

----------


## sehta

> Ihan vaan siksi kysyin että mitkä ovat ne jokeri 1:n matkustajamäärät?


Välillä Westend-Itäkeskus 919 hlö/h. Yllättävä tieto, että Jokeri 2:lla ja Jokeri 0:lla on arvioitu enemmän matkustajia kuin Jokeri 1:lle. Tämä oli mennyt minulta ohi aikaisemmin. (Luvut löytyvät runkobussiselvityksen sivulta 40.)

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mieluummin ei. Tikkurilan ykkösraiteelta vitos-/kutosraiteelle vekslaus varaa liian monta raidetta ja on sen verran aikaavievää puuhaa, että Helsinkiin matkustavat äänestävät jaloillaan. Eri asia varata vaikkapa junan viimeinen yksikkö (jos ajetaan vaikka parilla Sm5-junalla) ja irrottaa se Tikkurilassa ja ajaa Lentoaseman kautta.


Sanoiko joku että samalla junalla välttämättä yritettäisiin palvella sekä lentoasemalle että päärautatieasemalle menijät?  :Wink:   Tikkurilan käännöllä tarkoitan vain teknistä kääntöä jotta päästään kehäradalle pohjoisesta, en sellaista operaatiota missä väkisin pitää vekslata juna juuri tietyille raiteille matkustajien logiikan vuoksi. Uskon että ihan helppo operaatio se ei välttämättä ole, mutta eiköhän liene jotenkin järjestettävissä.

----------


## ultrix

> Sanoiko joku että samalla junalla välttämättä yritettäisiin palvella sekä lentoasemalle että päärautatieasemalle menijät?   Tikkurilan käännöllä tarkoitan vain teknistä kääntöä jotta päästään kehäradalle pohjoisesta, en sellaista operaatiota missä väkisin pitää vekslata juna juuri tietyille raiteille matkustajien logiikan vuoksi. Uskon että ihan helppo operaatio se ei välttämättä ole, mutta eiköhän liene jotenkin järjestettävissä.


Sitten täytyy käytännössä rakentaa se kolmioraide Hiekkaharjun pohjoispuolelle. Kaukoraiteita tullessa kehäradalle ei pääse käymättä Tikkurilassa. Ja kun Tikkurilassa kumminkin joutuu kääntään, niin ainakin Helsinkiin menijät on kohteliasta päästää ulos vaihtamaan HSL:n paikallisjuniin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sitten täytyy käytännössä rakentaa se kolmioraide Hiekkaharjun pohjoispuolelle. Kaukoraiteita tullessa kehäradalle ei pääse käymättä Tikkurilassa. Ja kun Tikkurilassa kumminkin joutuu kääntään, niin ainakin Helsinkiin menijät on kohteliasta päästää ulos vaihtamaan HSL:n paikallisjuniin.


...paitsi jos Helsinkiin ajaa kokonaan erillinen juna suunnilleen samaan aikaan. Saattaisi kyllä löytyä kysyntää.

----------


## tlajunen

Jos nyt (jälleen kerran) unohdettaisiin ne haaveilut kaukojunien kääntämisestä Tikkurilassa Kehäradan ja pohjoissuunnan välillä. Siellä Kehäradan liittymän vaihteilla kun kulkee jatkossa junia 5 minuutin välein per suunta. Ei sinne mahdu yhtään ylimääräistä junaa. Oma ongelmansa koituisi myös jo aiemmin mainitusta raiteiden ylittelystä Tikkurilan pohjoispuolella. Ja tietysti siitä, ettei Lentoasemalla pysty kääntämään lähijunien vuorovälin puitteissa yhtään junaa ympäri. Eikä ajaa myöskään läpi Huopalahden kautta, koska siellä on jälleen se 5 minuutin vuoroväli (joskin vain ruuhka-aikaan toistaiseksi).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos nyt (jälleen kerran) unohdettaisiin ne haaveilut kaukojunien kääntämisestä Tikkurilassa Kehäradan ja pohjoissuunnan välillä.


Esittämäsi huomiot ovat aiheellisia teknisestä näkökulmasta, mutta pidän niitä enemmän hidasteina kuin fundamentaaleina esteinä. Jos valtiolla on rahaa heittää kehäradan kaltaiseen valkoiseen elefanttiin valtavia summia (sen sijaan että niitä käytettäisiin järkevämpään lentorataan), pitää mielestäni kääntää kaikki kivet ja kannot että siitä yritetään edes ottaa kaikki tehot irti. Viime kädessä kyse on poliittisesta päätöksestä. Tekniikka seuraa sitten perässä. Ja kunhan junaliikenne vapautuu halukkaille tahoille, tuollekin yhteydelle saattaa löytyä halukas operaattori. Siinä vaiheessa sitten asia viimeistään nousee uudestaan pöydälle.

----------


## late-

> Ja kunhan junaliikenne vapautuu halukkaille tahoille, tuollekin yhteydelle saattaa löytyä halukas operaattori. Siinä vaiheessa sitten asia viimeistään nousee uudestaan pöydälle.


Vapaammankaan junaliikenteen maissa ei pahemmin ole nähty sellaista, että yksityinen operaattori toisi pöytään kymmenien miljoonien infrainvestoinnin muuten kuin rataosuuden täyttä yksinoikeutta vastaan. Ei sitäkään ole suuresti tapahtunut, että valtiovalta normaaleista käytänöistään poiketen investoisi isot rahat, jotta jokin kaupallinen toimija pääsisi kokeilemaan junayhteyttään. Open access -toiminta perustuu käytännössä aina olemassa olevaan ratakapasiteettiin. Valtiovallan kilpailuttamaan liikenteeseen voi liittyä infrainvestointeja.

Kehäradan tapauksessa tekniikan perästä seuraaminen toivomallasi tavalla vaatii mainitun kolmioraiteen pohjoisesta. Se on kyllä mahdollista rakentaa, mutta maksanee tuossa kymmenien miljoonien luokassa. Lisäksi pitää muuttaa kulunvalvonta Huopalahdesta keskustaan sellaiseksi, että mahdutaan sekaan eli päästään 2,5 minuutin operatiiviseen vuoroväliin. Ei ole mahdotonta, mutta vaativaa on. Vaihtoehtoisesti pitäisi harventaa lähijunatarjontaa Huopalahdesta etelään, mistä koituvien haittojen uskallan arvioida olevan kertaluokkaa suuremmat kuin tämän uuden junayhteyden hyödyt. Vaihtoehtona kulunvalvonnan uusimiselle voisi louhia kääntöpaikan Kehäradalle, mutta arvioisin sen äkkiseltään hyvin kalliiksi vaihtoehdoksi. 

En pidä Kehärataa välttämättä parhaana mahdollisena vaihtoehtona. Toisaalta sen junaliikenteen matkustajamääriksi vielä aika pienet matkustajamäärät ovat kuitenkin absoluuttisesti kohtuullisen suuria. Selvästi suurempia kuin nykyisessä bussi- ja raitioliikenteessä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kehäradan tapauksessa tekniikan perästä seuraaminen toivomallasi tavalla vaatii mainitun kolmioraiteen pohjoisesta. Se on kyllä mahdollista rakentaa, mutta maksanee tuossa kymmenien miljoonien luokassa. Lisäksi pitää muuttaa kulunvalvonta Huopalahdesta keskustaan sellaiseksi, että mahdutaan sekaan eli päästään 2,5 minuutin operatiiviseen vuoroväliin. Ei ole mahdotonta, mutta vaativaa on. Vaihtoehtoisesti pitäisi harventaa lähijunatarjontaa Huopalahdesta etelään, mistä koituvien haittojen uskallan arvioida olevan kertaluokkaa suuremmat kuin tämän uuden junayhteyden hyödyt. Vaihtoehtona kulunvalvonnan uusimiselle voisi louhia kääntöpaikan Kehäradalle, mutta arvioisin sen äkkiseltään hyvin kalliiksi vaihtoehdoksi.


Vähän vaikea ruveta väittämään vastaan kun en ole perehtynyt ratakaavioihin (tiedän, pitäisi ja varmaan jossain vaiheessa täytyykin), mutta otaksuttavasti Hiekkaharjun-Tikkurilan tienoilla täytynee edes jossain kohdassa olla vaihdekujan jota pitkin pääsee vaihtamaan raiteiden kesken. Ongelma voi olla miten mahtuu, mutta jos reitti on olemassa, niin sitten ongelmaksi jää aikataulutus. Muutaman uuden vaihteen rakentaminen sinänsä ei liene mahdotonta eikä edes hirvittävän kallista (?). Junatiheyden harventaminen voisi olla perusteltua muutenkin: ei esim. Münchenissä tai Düsseldorfissakaan pääse kentälle kuin 20 min vuorovälillä. Miksi se mikä toimii Saksassa ei toimisi Suomessa? Samalla helpottuisi ratapihan väitetty ruuhkaisuus (ei tarvita pisaraa) ja säästyisi rutkasti operointikustannuksia koko lähiliikenteen laajuisesti. Ja ainahan on optio siitä, että skipataan tämä uusi palvelu pahimman ruuhkan aikaan. Huopalahdelle / lentoaseman kääntöraiteelle on vaihtoehtona kääntäminen missä tahansa näiden välillä. Varmasti siellä jossain on pakko olla puolenvaihtoraiteet, esim. Martinlaaksossa tai Vantaankoskella eli entisillä radan pääteasemilla? Jos takaisin lähdetään heti, ei tarvita edes seisontaraidetta kunhan suunniteltua vuoroväliä hieman harvennetaan.

----------


## aki

> Ongelma voi olla miten mahtuu, mutta jos reitti on olemassa, niin sitten ongelmaksi jää aikataulutus. Muutaman uuden vaihteen rakentaminen sinänsä ei liene mahdotonta eikä edes hirvittävän kallista (?). Junatiheyden harventaminen voisi olla perusteltua muutenkin: ei esim. Münchenissä tai Düsseldorfissakaan pääse kentälle kuin 20 min vuorovälillä. Miksi se mikä toimii Saksassa ei toimisi Suomessa? Samalla helpottuisi ratapihan väitetty ruuhkaisuus (ei tarvita pisaraa) ja säästyisi rutkasti operointikustannuksia koko lähiliikenteen laajuisesti.


Pelkästään sen takia että Tampereelta pitäisi saada vaihdoton junayhteys Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentälle pitäisi siis alkaa harventamaan Lähijunaliikennettä? Ei kuulosta kovin hyvältä, muutenkin nykyiselle M-linjalle tulee kehäradan valmistuttua huomattavasti lisää matkustajia Kivistön aseman myötä ja lisäksi linjastojärjestelyillä ohjataan yhä enemmän matkustajia bussi+juna-liityntään jolloin matkustajamäärät kasvavat entisestään, esittämäsi 20min vuoroväli voisi toimia päivä -ja ilta-aikaan mutta ei missään nimessä ruuhka-aikoina!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ongelma voi olla miten mahtuu, mutta jos reitti on olemassa, niin sitten ongelmaksi jää aikataulutus. Muutaman uuden vaihteen rakentaminen sinänsä ei liene mahdotonta eikä edes hirvittävän kallista (?). Junatiheyden harventaminen voisi olla perusteltua muutenkin: ei esim. Münchenissä tai Düsseldorfissakaan pääse kentälle kuin 20 min vuorovälillä. Miksi se mikä toimii Saksassa ei toimisi Suomessa?


Tähän voisi vastata, että sen vuoksi, kun koko Kehäratakonsepti on huono. Kun junat kiertävät kehää, joka kohdassa on pakko olla sama vuoroväli, vaikka sille vuorovälille on kysyntää vain Helsingin läheisyydessä. Kehäradalla kapasiteetin kysyntä on luokkaa kymmenesosa siitä, mitä tuollaisella radalla voi tarjota, eli liikenne hoituisi busseillakin. (Ratikan rakentamiseksi ei kysyntä kuitenkaan ole riittävä, sillä helsinkiläisen käytännön mukaanhan ratikkaa kalliimpi raskasraide tulee aina kannattavaksi pienemmällä kysynnällä kuin ratikka.  :Wink:  )

Mutta sanoisin, että muutenkin ajatuksesi tyrmäämisessä voisi olla vähän suhteellisuudentajua. Jos Kehärataa on suunniteltu kiertämään junia 10 min. vuorovälillä, ei TpeLentoasema -yhteyttä ole tarve eikä akomus ajaa 10 minuutin välein niin, että Rantaradalla tarvittaisiin 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli junien ajamiseksi Helsinkiin asti. Eikä kaikkien Tampereen junienkaan tarvitse ajaa kentän kautta.

Oletetaan, että TpeLentoasema -juna ajaisi tunnin välein. Kehäradan kuuden vuoron määrä tunnissa lisääntyisi yhdellä. Tietty se rikkoo 10 minuutin tasatahdin, mutta Rantaradallakin olisi silloin 11 vuoroa tunnissa, kun kulunvalvonta sietää nyt 12 vuoroa.

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi soluttaa Tampereen juna vakiokiertoon. Kerran tunnissa Tampereen juna korvaisi yhden paikallisjunan. Sen vastineena voisi olla HkiHiekkaharju -paikku, josta halukkaat kentälle menijät vaihtavat laiturin yli Tampereen junien kanssa silloin, kun Tampereen junat kääntävät suuntaansa. Ongelma? Ei sen suurempi, kun jokapäiväinen toiminta Tampereen asemalla nyt Jyväskylän suunnan junien kanssa. Ei siis tarvita ratainvestointeja. Vaihdekujien järjestely on sellaisessa kustannusluokassa, ettei sitä kannata ajetella, kun verrataan siihen, mitä koko Kehäratatouhu maksaa muuten.

Kannattavuus, byrokratia? LVM on nykyisen lain mukaan viranomainen, joka päättää seutujen välisen junaliikenteen palvelutasosta. Jos VR-Yhtymästä kysytään, mikään uusi juna ei kannata, joten sieltä on turha kysyä. Kokonaisuutta pohtiva viranomainen näkee asian mitä luultavimmin toisin, kun hoitaa työnsä kunnolla. Kuten odotan hoitavan, sillä siihen kokonaisuuteen kuuluu myös lentoliikenne, jolla sektorilla on jo vuosia toivottu nimenomaan muualta Suomesta junayhteyttä merkittävimmälle Suomen kansainväliselle kentälle.

Kalusto? Sm4 on olemassa olevaa ja suorituskyvyltään riittävää ja sopivaa kalustoa. Jos halutaan tarjota oikeasti hyvää palvelua, yhden osaston voisi kalustaa nykyistä paremmin työskentelyyn sopivaksi. Mutta yhtä hyvin voidaan ajaa ohjausvaunuja. Sr2 puskee Kehäradan mäet tehokkaammin kuin Sm5, eli pysyy hyvin suunnitellun paikallisliikenteen tahdissa.

Ei siis muuta kuin toimeksi!

Antero

----------


## late-

> Oletetaan, että TpeLentoasema -juna ajaisi tunnin välein. Kehäradan kuuden vuoron määrä tunnissa lisääntyisi yhdellä. Tietty se rikkoo 10 minuutin tasatahdin, mutta Rantaradallakin olisi silloin 11 vuoroa tunnissa, kun kulunvalvonta sietää nyt 12 vuoroa.


Mitä käy käytön helppoudelle ja synkronoidulle liityntäliikenteelle, jos luovutaan säännöllisestä aikataulusta? Synkronointi ei nykyisin toimi kovin hyvin, mutta kannattaako se ehdoin tahdoin estää?




> Toinen vaihtoehto olisi soluttaa Tampereen juna vakiokiertoon. Kerran tunnissa Tampereen juna korvaisi yhden paikallisjunan. Sen vastineena voisi olla HkiHiekkaharju -paikku, josta halukkaat kentälle menijät vaihtavat laiturin yli Tampereen junien kanssa silloin, kun Tampereen junat kääntävät suuntaansa.


Pitäisin tätä parempana vaihtoehtona. Vaatimuksia en kuitenkaan trivialisoisi vaihdekujiksi. Pääradalla sekä kaukoliikenteen että kaupunkiratojen raidekapasiteetti on ruuhkassa jokseenkin täysin käytetty. Vaihdekujaa kaikkien raiteiden yli vastaantulevien lähijunien raiteille vaihtava Tampereen lentokenttäjuna haukkaisi todella paljon kapasiteettia. Juuri tästä kärsitään Helsingin ratapihalla. Kannattaako ristiinajoja todella lisätä keskelle vilkkainta päärataa?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:48 ----------




> Vähän vaikea ruveta väittämään vastaan kun en ole perehtynyt ratakaavioihin (tiedän, pitäisi ja varmaan jossain vaiheessa täytyykin), mutta otaksuttavasti Hiekkaharjun-Tikkurilan tienoilla täytynee edes jossain kohdassa olla vaihdekujan jota pitkin pääsee vaihtamaan raiteiden kesken.


Tässä syötäisiin todella rajusti ruuhkaisen päädaran ja kaupunkiradan kapasiteettia.




> Junatiheyden harventaminen voisi olla perusteltua muutenkin: ei esim. Münchenissä tai Düsseldorfissakaan pääse kentälle kuin 20 min vuorovälillä. Miksi se mikä toimii Saksassa ei toimisi Suomessa? Samalla helpottuisi ratapihan väitetty ruuhkaisuus (ei tarvita pisaraa) ja säästyisi rutkasti operointikustannuksia koko lähiliikenteen laajuisesti.


Lentokentän vuoroväli voisi ehkä olla harvempikin kuin 10 minuuttia. Minusta ainakin 12 tai 15 minuuttia voisi toimia. Tätä harvemmaksi ei oikein voi mennä, koska sama juna palvelee Kehäradalla myös asuinalueita ja Tuusulanväylän vaihtoja. Ratapihan ruuhkaisuutta en tähän kytkisi, koska harvennus Helsinkiin asti olisi älytön. Päästäisiin juuri niihin kertaluokkaa hyötyjä suurempiin haittoihin, jos Tampereen lentokenttäjunan takia heikennettäisiin vuorotarjontaa kaikilla pääradan kaupunkiradan asemilla.

Sellaista vaihtoehtoa olen joskus pyöritellyt, että Kehäradalle ja Keravalle ajettaisiin 15 minuutin välein. Yhteinen vuoroväli olisi 7,5 minuuttia Tikkurilasta etelään. Lisäksi sopivasta kohdasta etelämpää ajettaisiin toinen 7,5 minuutin junaryhmä, jolloin kokonaisvuoroväli vilkkaimmalla osuudella olisikin nykyistä tiheämpi 3,75 minuuttia. Tämä vaatii kulunvalvonnan uusinnan, mutta kysyntä ja tarjonta kohtaisivat nykyistä paremmin.

Jos Pisara muuten toteutuu ja sille tehdään vähänkin enemmän liityntää busseista, pääradan kaupunkiradalle tarvitaan maksimipituiset junat 5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Tarvitaan ne ilmankin Pisaraa, jos liityntää lisätään. En vain oikein usko liityntään ilman Pisaraa.




> Ja ainahan on optio siitä, että skipataan tämä uusi palvelu pahimman ruuhkan aikaan. Huopalahdelle / lentoaseman kääntöraiteelle on vaihtoehtona kääntäminen missä tahansa näiden välillä. (...) Jos takaisin lähdetään heti, ei tarvita edes seisontaraidetta kunhan suunniteltua vuoroväliä hieman harvennetaan.


Tämä pintaosuudella ennen Huopalahtea kääntäminen on kyllä hyvä ajatus. Olisi pitänyt keksiä se itse. Välitön kääntö sitoo kyllä lähtöajan tuloaikaan, mikä voi olla ongelma pääradalle synkronoimista ajatellen. Ei silti välttämättä mahdotonta. Eikä kääntöraiteen tekeminen jonnekin Vantaan pintaosuudelle nykyisen kaupunkirakenteen ulkopuolelle liene mahdottoman kallis vaihtoehto.

Onko palvelu tarpeeksi hyvä, jos sitä ei ajeta kaupunkiratojen ruuhka-aikoina? Kaupunkiradoilla on myös painetta siirtyä tiheään liikennöintiin ruuhkien välillä, jos liityntää lisätään. Minusta on älytöntä, että kalliita ratoja ja junia ei liikennöidä läpi päivän lähinnä operaattorin laskutuksen ja päällekkäisen bussiliikenteen takia.

----------


## hmikko

> Tämä pintaosuudella ennen Huopalahtea kääntäminen on kyllä hyvä ajatus.


Ketjussa on aiemmin keskusteltu Turku-Lentoasema-Tampere -heilurista. Turku on ajallisesti lähes täsmälleen yhtä kaukana lentokentästä kuin Tampere ja lentomatkustajat ovat hyvinkin vastaavassa tilanteessa. Busseja menee nykyisellään Helsinki-Vantaalle tunnin välein, joten aika tiuhaa palvelua junaliikenteen pitäisi tarjota sen kanssa kilpailemiseksi. Tosin Turun busseista osa on vaihdollisia, ja näitä suunnilleen vastaavaa palvelua olisi hyvin järjestetty vaihto Turun-junasta Huopalahdessa, mutta sekään ei taida olla nykyisissä suunnitelmissa.

----------


## kouvo

> Toinen vaihtoehto olisi soluttaa Tampereen juna vakiokiertoon. Kerran tunnissa Tampereen juna korvaisi yhden paikallisjunan. Sen vastineena voisi olla HkiHiekkaharju -paikku, josta halukkaat kentälle menijät vaihtavat laiturin yli Tampereen junien kanssa silloin, kun Tampereen junat kääntävät suuntaansa. Ongelma? Ei sen suurempi, kun jokapäiväinen toiminta Tampereen asemalla nyt Jyväskylän suunnan junien kanssa. Ei siis tarvita ratainvestointeja. Vaihdekujien järjestely on sellaisessa kustannusluokassa, ettei sitä kannata ajetella, kun verrataan siihen, mitä koko Kehäratatouhu maksaa muuten.


Tämä voisi olla se fiksuin tapa järjestää liikenne, tosin niin että se kolmio rakennettaisiin, ettei missään Tikkurilassa tarvitsisi käydä kääntyilemässä. Vaikka se yksi nyt poistuva I-junavuoro tarvittaisiinkin hki-Tikkurila välille, niin kehäradalle sitä ei tarvita, ja näin ollen vaihtoyhteyttä Tre-Lentoasema-hki -junalle tuskin on mielekästä järjestää, etenkin kun se turhaan hidastaisi Tre-Lent.-hki -junaa. 




> Kannattavuus, byrokratia? LVM on nykyisen lain mukaan viranomainen, joka päättää seutujen välisen junaliikenteen palvelutasosta. Jos VR-Yhtymästä kysytään, mikään uusi juna ei kannata, joten sieltä on turha kysyä. Kokonaisuutta pohtiva viranomainen näkee asian mitä luultavimmin toisin, kun hoitaa työnsä kunnolla. Kuten odotan hoitavan, sillä siihen kokonaisuuteen kuuluu myös lentoliikenne, jolla sektorilla on jo vuosia toivottu nimenomaan muualta Suomesta junayhteyttä merkittävimmälle Suomen kansainväliselle kentälle.


Kyllä kai tuon Tre-Lentoasema -junan tulis olla aikalailla itsekannattava (jopa VR:n mittarien mukaan), jotta sitä kannattaisi edes ehdottaa. Alueiden tasapuolisen kohtelun näkökulmasta vaikuttaisi aika erikoiselta jos juuri tähän lentoasemayhteyteen kaadettaisiin säkkikaupalla euroja kuitenkin suhteellisen pienen palvelutasoparannuksen vuoksi, samalla kun ranta- ja oikorata jätettäisiin vaihdollisen yhteyden päähän.

Ja on kai tuossa nyt muitakin ongemia. Esim. se että mahtuuko kyseinen palvelu ylipäätään pääradalle ja jos mahtuu niin millaisella pysäkkikäytännöllä, ja miten Tampereelle kaavailtu lähijuna vaikuttaa tähän mahtumiseen. Vai olisiko tarkoituksena ajaa nämä nyt Tampereelta Pendojen perään lähtevät hitaammat junat Lentoaseman kautta?

Suoraan sanoen yhtälössä näyttää olevan niin paljon liikkuvia osia ja epävarmuustekijöitä, että saavutettavaan palvelutasohyötyyn nähden ei vaikuta siltä, että Tampereelta tultaisiin ainakaan hyvin pitkään aikaan liikennöimään suoraan kehäradan kautta lentoasemalle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Paljon hyviä kommentteja ja näkökohtia, kiitos.  :Smile:  Koetan pikaisesti kommentoida muutamaa.

Itsekin pidän parempana vaihtoehtona Anteron kahdesta mahdollisuudesta sitä, että yksinkertaisesti korvataan yksi kehäradan lähijuna tällä kaukojunalla niin että pääosin vuoroväli säilyy samana. Toisaalta late-:n ajatus esim. 15 minuutin vuorovälistä olisi toimiva, jolloin vuoroväli lähijunilla voisi olla tasainen ja kaukovuoro ujutettaisiin sinne sekaan. 15 min vaikuttaa nimittäin ihan hyvältä vuoroväliltä ja silläkin on arvoa että potentiaalisia kaukojunasloteja jäisi vielä vapaaksi, vaikkapa Lahden suunnasta tulevalle vastaavalle lentoasemavuorolle. (Ethän kouvo vaan kuvitellut että maailma on valmis kun Treelta pääsee lentoasemalle mutta ei muualta? Toki jostain on aina aloitettava...)

Kaikkein järkevintä (poislukien suoran lentoradan rakentaminen!) olisi tietenkin tehdä se kolmioraide pohjoisesta kehäradalle. Se todella säästäisi kapasiteettia hirmuisesti kun ei tarvitsisi ylittää montaa raidetta Hiekkaharjun-Tikkurilan ympäristössä. Jos H/K-laskelma tehtäisiin tältä pohjalta, kolmioraide saattaisi osoittautua hyvinkin kannattavaksi hankkeeksi. Ja kuten Antero sanoi, tätä pitää ajatella laajemmassa perspektiivissä valtakunnallisen liikennepolitiikan kannalta: koko maasta (ainakin keskipitkien etäisyyksien päästä) pitäisi pyrkiä tarjoamaan vaihdoton junayhteys lentoasemalle.

Pitkän aikavälin tavoite on luonnollisesti lentorata. Mutta niin kauan kuin sitä ei ole, on nähdäkseni järkevää kuitenkin pyrkiä tarjoamaan vastaavia palveluja, vaikka sitten vähän hitaammilla yhteyksillä kunhan rata on (pääosin) olemassa. Jos sen vuoksi kehäradan paikallisliikenteen frekvenssiä pitää tilapäisesti harventaa esim. 15 minuuttiin niin se lienee siedettävissä, kun sama matkustajakuorma pystytään kuitenkin ihan hyvin kuljettamaan ja toisaalta saadaan lisäkuormaa kaukomatkustajista, mikä oikeasti toisi kehäradalle sitä valtakunnallista vaikuttavuutta, jolla koko hankkeen rahoituskuvio on perusteltu. Ja kun lentorata on valmis, kehäradalta vapautuisi kapasiteettia lähiliikenteen lisäykselle, jolle ehkä siinä vaiheessa olisi jo vähän enemmän kysyntääkin (?).

On totta että operatiivisesti tämä ei ole ihan helppo kuvio kun on paljon synkronoitavia asioita. Mutta jos Ranskassakin Pariisin ohittavat TGV:t ja RER C jakavat yhteisen rataosuuden Pariisin eteläpuolella kohtuullisen menestyneesti (myönnettäköön tosin että erillinen TGV-ohitusrata on suunnitteilla) niin ei ole mitään syytä miksei tätä saataisi toimimaan Suomessakin.

Muistettakoon nyt vielä sekin että suurimmat mahtumisongelmat ovat junien ruuhka-aikaan. Onneksi lentoliikenteen ruuhkat eivät mene ihan suoraan päällekäin näiden kanssa. Jos aikoo Euroopan-lennolle niin lähdöt ovat useimmiten klo 8-9 välillä, mikä tarkoittaa että kentällä olisi syytä mieluiten olla 6.30 - 7.30 välillä, viimeistään klo 8 jos lento lähtee klo 9 jälkeen. (Tietysti pitkin päivää lähtee hajanaisesti yksittäisiä lentoja.) Tämä on ennen raideliikenteen normaalia työmatkaruuhkaa. Ei olisi mikään katastrofi pakon edessä jättää kiireisimmän tunnin vuoroa väliin ja luottaa siinä vaihtoyhteyteen Tikkurilan kautta. Illalla vastaavasti Euroopan lennot saapuvat pääosin klo 21-22 välillä. Eihän silloin ole mitään ruuhkaa rataverkolla! Ja silloin saadaan suurimmat hyödyt siitä, että pääsee vaihdottomalla junayhteydellä Treelle, Turkuun, ehkä Lahteen + Kouvolaan jne. Nykyisinhän junatarjontaa ei noin myöhään juuri ole, ei ainakaan niin että voisi olla varma ehtivänsä viimeiseen junaan, varsinkaan jos joutuu vaihtamaan Tikkurilassa. Nähdäkseni viimeisten junien tulisi lähteä klo 00-01 välilä. Ja jos nuo viimeiset vuorot ajettaisiin päärautatieasemalta lentoaseman kautta eteenpäin, saataisiin myös yötarjontaa Helsingistä muihin kaupunkeihin (parasta on että tuohon kellonaikaan ei haittaa vaikka matka kestäisi vähän pidempään kunhan yhteys olisi olemassa!). Itse asiassa viikonloppuisin voisi kannattaa ajaa vielä pari myöhempääkin vuoroa, jos halutaan samalla palvella Helsingin viihdepalveluiden käyttäjiä.

Lopuksi siitä Tre-lentoasema-Turku -heilurista. Mielestäni se olisi tavallaan optimaalisin ratkaisu kehäradan kaukoliikennekäyttöön. Ja saataisiin paitsi sujuva yhteys kummastakin kaupungista lentoasemalle niin myös mm. uudet vaihdottomat yhteydet Turku-Hämeenlinna, Tampere-Salo ja Hämeenlinna-Salo jne. Ongelmia vaan saattaa esiintyä rantaradan puolella johtuen yksiraiteisuudesta. Siksi täytyy yrittää syödä elefantti siivu kerrallaan. Nykyliikenteellä on (graafeja tarkasteltuani) melko varmaa että ainakin Tampereen päässä rataverkolle mahtuisi nykyjunien lisäksi tällainen uusi yhteys kerran tunnissa. (Jos en väärin tulkitse niin taitaisi mahtua lisäksi ainakin yksi muukin juna joka voisi olla vaikka yksityinen juna Helsinkiin tai sitten yhteys Lahteen / Pietariin tms. Tai lähiliikennettä. Treen asemallahan on ruuhkaa lähinnä vain tasatunnin ympärillä +/- n. 15 min ja loppu aika on vajaalla käytöllä.) Eli heilurin Tampereen-päästä voidaan aloittaa. Jos rantaradalta löytyy sopiva sloti niin ilman muuta pitää jatkaa Turkuun.

----------


## kouvo

> Kaikkein järkevintä (poislukien suoran lentoradan rakentaminen!) olisi tietenkin tehdä se kolmioraide pohjoisesta kehäradalle.


Valtio käyttää junaliikenteen ostoihin n. 30 milliä vuodessa (sisältää sekä lähi että kauko). Lentorata maksaa n. miljardin. Ei Lentorata tule näillä luvuilla ikinä olemaan järkevä hanke. Kolmioraide ja liikennöinti sen kautta kentälle (joka sekään ei välttämättä ole mikään kannattava ratkaisu) tulee olemaan tulevaisuudessakin järkevämpi ratkaisu kuin suora Lentorata. Kehärata tuhosi Lentoradan, ei sille enään mitään mahda. Lentorata toteutuu ainoastaan mikäli tulevaisuudessa ollaan valmiit tekemään yhtä typerä poliittinen päätös kuin nyt on tehty Kehäradan kohdalla, järkiargumenteilla sitä ei voi enään perustella. Tai no ehkä raidekapasiteetin loppuminen helsingin päästä voisi hitusen raottaa ovea myös Lentoradan järkiargumenteille.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Valtio käyttää junaliikenteen ostoihin n. 30 milliä vuodessa (sisältää sekä lähi että kauko). Lentorata maksaa n. miljardin. Ei Lentorata tule näillä luvuilla ikinä olemaan järkevä hanke. Kolmioraide ja liikennöinti sen kautta kentälle (joka sekään ei välttämättä ole mikään kannattava ratkaisu) tulee olemaan tulevaisuudessakin järkevämpi ratkaisu kuin suora Lentorata. Kehärata tuhosi Lentoradan, ei sille enään mitään mahda. Lentorata toteutuu ainoastaan mikäli tulevaisuudessa ollaan valmiit tekemään yhtä typerä poliittinen päätös kuin nyt on tehty Kehäradan kohdalla, järkiargumenteilla sitä ei voi enään perustella. Tai no ehkä raidekapasiteetin loppuminen helsingin päästä voisi hitusen raottaa ovea myös Lentoradan järkiargumenteille.


Nämä kaksi lukua eivät riipu mitenkään toisistaan. Kehärata oli typeryys vailla vertaa (vaikka alkaa vaikuttaa siltä että pisara olisi jopa vielä typerämpi - jos mahdollista), mutta se on (kohta) uponnut kustannus. Lentorata on nähdäkseni liikennepolitiikan ja intermodaliteetin kannalta valtakunnan ykköshanke raskasraidepuolella. Se ohittaa kirkkaasti kaikki muut hankkeet niin Helsingin seudulla kuin muualla maassa. Käytännössä lentorata lopettaa kotimaan lentoliikenteen koko Vaasa - Jyväskylä -linjan eteläpuolelta, mikä parantaa tavoitettavuutta (muutaman harvan mutta sinänsä nopean liityntälennon sijaan yhteyksiä saadaan päivän kaikille lennoille sujuvasti vaikkakin hieman hitaammin) ja on myös ympäristön kannalta järkevää.

Jos on tehty typeryyksiä, se ei voi estää järkevien hankkeiden toteuttamista jatkossa. Sehän olisi uuden typeryyden tekeminen.

----------


## kouvo

> Nämä kaksi lukua eivät riipu mitenkään toisistaan. Kehärata oli typeryys vailla vertaa (vaikka alkaa vaikuttaa siltä että pisara olisi jopa vielä typerämpi - jos mahdollista), mutta se on (kohta) uponnut kustannus.


Lentorata ja Pisara ovat kuin paita ja takapuoli. Etenkin siihen suuntaan, että jos ei tule Pisaraa ei tule Lentorataakaan. Mutta tästä on väännetty aikaisemminkin, joten eipä sen enempää tässä yhteydessä. Luvut puolestaan liittyvät hyvinkin kiinteästi toisiinsa. Laskepa huviksesi Lentoradan kuoletusaika ja vertaa sitä tilanteeseen, jossa Kolmioraiteen kautta tuotettua lentoasemajunayhteyttä tuettaisiin valtion taholta esim. 10 milliä/vuosi.




> Lentorata on nähdäkseni liikennepolitiikan ja intermodaliteetin kannalta valtakunnan ykköshanke raskasraidepuolella. Se ohittaa kirkkaasti kaikki muut hankkeet niin Helsingin seudulla kuin muualla maassa. Käytännössä lentorata lopettaa kotimaan lentoliikenteen koko Vaasa - Jyväskylä -linjan eteläpuolelta, mikä parantaa tavoitettavuutta (muutaman harvan mutta sinänsä nopean liityntälennon sijaan yhteyksiä saadaan päivän kaikille lennoille sujuvasti vaikkakin hieman hitaammin) ja on myös ympäristön kannalta järkevää.


Suhtaudun vähän skeptisesti Lentoradan vaikutusmahdollisuuksiin mitä tulee liityntälentoihin. Liityntälennot loppunevat Lentoradasta huolimatta mainitsemasi linjan eteläpuolelta kun kunnat lopettavat sponssauksen. En usko että Lentoradalla on tähän kovinkaan suurta vaikutusta, koska lentoaseman raideyhteys on kohta jo olemassa ja kunnat voivat jo tällä perusteella lopettaa vähien rahojensa tunkemisen lentopisneksiin.




> Jos on tehty typeryyksiä, se ei voi estää järkevien hankkeiden toteuttamista jatkossa. Sehän olisi uuden typeryyden tekeminen.


Tässä tapauksessa olen eri mieltä. Typeryys (Kehärata) on liian päällekäinen ex-järkevän (Lentorata) hankkeen kanssa. Miljardille on ratapuolellakin taatusti järkevämpää käyttöä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Suhtaudun vähän skeptisesti Lentoradan vaikutusmahdollisuuksiin mitä tulee liityntälentoihin. Liityntälennot loppunevat Lentoradasta huolimatta mainitsemasi linjan eteläpuolelta kun kunnat lopettavat sponssauksen. En usko että Lentoradalla on tähän kovinkaan suurta vaikutusta, koska lentoaseman raideyhteys on kohta jo olemassa ja kunnat voivat jo tällä perusteella lopettaa vähien rahojensa tunkemisen lentopisneksiin.


Jos näin käy niin suurin osa Suomen väestöä ja elinkeinoelämää jää paitsioon suhteessa tavoitettavuuteen ulkomailta. Tämä olisi kansantalouden kannalta niin tuhoisaa (puhumattakaan räikeästi eriarvoistavasta liikenne- ja aluepolitiikasta) että siihen nähden miljardin investointi ei ole kohtuuton.

Kohtuutonta sen sijaan on laittaa miljardi (tms.) siihen että joku voi rakentaa muutaman lasipytingin marjamättäiden päälle ja saa junan kulkemaan alta tunnelissa. Mutta harmi kyllä tuota kohtuuttomuutta on aika vaikea enää estää. Joitakin vastuullisia voisi kyllä koettaa saada tilille tästä, mutta eivät nekään pystyisi maksamaan niitä rahoja takaisin.




> Tässä tapauksessa olen eri mieltä. Typeryys (Kehärata) on liian päällekäinen ex-järkevän (Lentorata) hankkeen kanssa. Miljardille on ratapuolellakin taatusti järkevämpää käyttöä.


Kuten...?

Niin muuten: en näe riippuvuussuhdetta pisaran ja lentoradan kesken. Ratapihan toimintaa voi tehostaa ilman pisaraakin. Eikä lentorata sinänsä toisi yhtään junaa lisää rataverkolle. Se kyllä vapauttaisi kapasiteettia vanhalla pääradalla, ja jos tuo kapasiteetti haluttaisiin ulosmitata sataprosenttisesti niin se lisäisi ruuhkaa ratapihalla. Mutta eihän kukaan pakota niin tekemään vaan kyse on vapaasta valinnasta. Jos sen kapasiteetin saamiseksi pitää uhrata ensin se miljardi lentorataan ja päälle miljardi-pari pisaraan, niin se on kyllä tosi kallista kapasiteettia. Ja ilmankin pärjättäisiin, jolloin säästyisi se miljardi-pari. Vajaa kapasiteetin hyödyntäminen ei olisi tavatonta: sehän on tilanne tällä hetkellä esim. Riihimäen ja Lahden välillä. Ei kukaan sanonut kun oikorata valmistui että olisi pakko rakentaa ylimääräinen raidepari Hakosillasta Pasilaan/Helsinkiin jotta vanhan radan kapasiteetti saadaan hyödynnettyä täysin. Ja eiköhän VR:n intressi lähijunien poskettomaan lisäämiseen niitä samalla lyhennettäessä ole juuri se, että niin saisi rahastettua enemmän liikennöintikorvauksia HSL:ltä...

----------


## kouvo

> Jos näin käy niin suurin osa Suomen väestöä ja elinkeinoelämää jää paitsioon suhteessa tavoitettavuuteen ulkomailta. Tämä olisi kansantalouden kannalta niin tuhoisaa (puhumattakaan räikeästi eriarvoistavasta liikenne- ja aluepolitiikasta) että siihen nähden miljardin investointi ei ole kohtuuton.


Sinä olet kyllä ainoa taho, jonka olen kuullut näin voimakkaasti puuttuvan tähän epäkohtaan. Omasta mielestäni liiottelet aika vahvasti asiaa.




> Kohtuutonta sen sijaan on laittaa miljardi (tms.) siihen että joku voi rakentaa muutaman lasipytingin marjamättäiden päälle ja saa junan kulkemaan alta tunnelissa.


En minä tätä kiistäkään, mutta nyt kävi näin.




> Kuten...?


Perusradanpito on niin huonolla tolalla, että sinne tarvittaisiin huomattavia panostuksia. Suomi on täynnä yksiraiteisia osuuksia, joiden rinnalle olisi syytä saada toiset kiskot junaliikenteen toimintavarmuuden parantamiseksi. Lähijunaliikenteen käynnistäminen muuallakin kuin helsingin seudulla vaatii huomattavia panostuksia infraan. Tuossa nyt muutamia kohteita, jotka tulivat nopeasti mieleen. 




> Niin muuten: en näe riippuvuussuhdetta pisaran ja lentoradan kesken.





> Mutta tästä on väännetty aikaisemminkin, joten eipä sen enempää tässä yhteydessä.





> Ei kukaan sanonut kun oikorata valmistui että olisi pakko rakentaa ylimääräinen raidepari Hakosillasta Pasilaan/Helsinkiin jotta vanhan radan kapasiteetti saadaan hyödynnettyä täysin.


Ei niin, koska raidekapasiteettiongelma tuolloin olikin pohjoisemmassa pääradalla ja tuon ruuhkapaikan purkaminen oli ehkä keskeisin peruste koko oikoradalle. Vähän heikohko kompromissi siitäkin sitten tuli, kun lähes yhtä tärkeälle perusteelle, Itä-Suomen raideyhteyksien nopeuttamiselle näytettiin takapuolta.

----------


## petteri

> Lentorata on nähdäkseni liikennepolitiikan ja intermodaliteetin kannalta valtakunnan ykköshanke raskasraidepuolella. Se ohittaa kirkkaasti kaikki muut hankkeet niin Helsingin seudulla kuin muualla maassa. Käytännössä lentorata lopettaa kotimaan lentoliikenteen koko Vaasa - Jyväskylä -linjan eteläpuolelta, mikä parantaa tavoitettavuutta (muutaman harvan mutta sinänsä nopean liityntälennon sijaan yhteyksiä saadaan päivän kaikille lennoille sujuvasti vaikkakin hieman hitaammin) ja on myös ympäristön kannalta järkevää.


Minä en ole kyllä tuosta samaa mieltä. Minusta tällä hetkellä valtakunnan ykkösratahankkeet, jotka tulevat ennen lentorataa:

1) Seinäjoki - Oulu välin kunnostus/uudelleenrakennus, kokonaiskustannukset yhteensä arviolta 1,5 - 2 miljardia. (Alkuperäinen kustannuarvio oli muutama sata miljoonaa, joka on jo hankkeeseen käytetty mutta nyt näyttää, että Pohjanmaan soihin uppoaakin valtavasti enemmän ratarahaa. On kuitenkin tavaraliikenteelle valtavan tärkeä yhteys, joka palvelee myös henkilöliikennettä, toivottavasti vaan saadaan jotenkin rahoitettua.) Monta vaihetta tuossa kyllä on.

2) Riihimäki - Kerava lisäraiteet ja Pasila - Kerava pienet parannukset (250 miljoonaa?) (Lisää pullokaulojen kapasiteettia hiukan ja helpottaa ruuhkautuneen pääradan liikennettä.)

3) Helsingin ratapihan ja asetuslaitteistonremontti (200 miljoonaa?) (Lisää ratapihan kapasiteettia jonkin verran)

4) Luumäki - Vainikkala lisäraiteet ja kunnostus (alle 100 miljoonaa?) (Helpottaa liikennöintiä Venäjälle.)

5) Pisara (600-800 miljoonaa?) (Mahdollistaa rautatieliikenteen laajentamishankkeet ja lentoradan rakentamisen kun Linnunlaulun pullonkaula ei enää rajoita liikennöintiä.)

Nyt on kyllä haasteita, miten saadaan noita rahoitettua, ei kaikkia ratarahoja voi oikein upottaa Pohjanmaan soihinkaan.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> 1) Seinäjoki - Oulu välin kunnostus/uudelleenrakennus, kokonaiskustannukset yhteensä arviolta 1,5 - 2 miljardia. (Alkuperäinen kustannuarvio oli muutama sata miljoonaa, joka on jo hankkeeseen käytetty mutta nyt näyttää, että Pohjanmaan soihin uppoaakin valtavasti enemmän ratarahaa. On kuitenkin tavaraliikenteelle valtavan tärkeä yhteys, joka palvelee myös henkilöliikennettä, toivottavasti vaan saadaan jotenkin rahoitettua.) Monta vaihetta tuossa kyllä on.


Ei hintalappu kuulosta kovalta kun vertaa eräisiin Etelä-Suomen ratahakkeisiin, mutta onhan pari miljardia valtava summa rahaa. Onko selvitetty, josko Seinäjoki - Oulu -välillä voisi ajaa henkilöliikenettä erikoiskalustolla, joka mahdollistaisi suuremmat nopeudet vaatimattomammalla radalla? Onko sellaista kalustoa ylipäätään saatavilla? Lähinnä tulisi mieleen keveämmät junat ja mahdollisesti jonkinlainen radan puutteita kompensoiva ja radan kulumista säästävä tekniikka. Pendolinot ilmeisesti ovat jonkin verran parempia tässä suhteessa muuhun pitkänmatkan kalustoomme verrattuna, mutta onko vieläkin parempaa tarjolla?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt on kyllä haasteita, miten saadaan noita rahoitettua, ei kaikkia ratarahoja voi oikein upottaa Pohjanmaan soihinkaan.


Niin on. Sillä kaikkien uudishankkeiden edelle ajaa olemassaolevan rataverkon ylläpito. Ei ole kovin suurta järkeä päästää nykyinen noin 6000 km:n rataverkko rapautumaan siksi, että tehdään esim. 7 km tunnelia Helsingin alle.

H:gin asetinlaitteen remontti ei ole uudishanke, vaan se kuuluu olemassolevan rataverkon ylläpitoon. Samaa voi sanoa osittain myös SnjOl -rataosan perusparannuksesta. Perusparannukset ylipäätään ovat olemassolevan radan normaalia ylläpitoa, joka vaan tapahtuu aika harvoin, koska radan rakenteet ovat pitkäikäisiä. Muuttaminen kaksoisraiteeksi on uudishanke, mutta sen toisen raiteen kunnostaminen on perusparannusta eli olemassaolevan ylläpitoa.

Yleiseksi linjaksi pitäisikin nyt ottaa olemassolevan verkon ylläpidon lisäksi sen käytön tehostaminen. Eli sellaiset hankkeet, joilla olemassolevasta rataverkosta saadan enemmän irti. Tällaiset hankkeet eivät vaan ole yhtä kivoja kuin uudet radat. Esimerkkinä vaikka liikenteen nopeuserojen tasaaminen, jotta maksimoidaan ratakapasiteetti. Ei oikein istu ajatukseen siitä, että pitäisi päästä ajamaan Pendolinolla 220 km/h.

Kapasiteettia voi nostaa myös rakentamalla eli periaatteessa palauttamalla purettuja kohtaamisen mahdollistavia liikennepaikkoja yksiraiteisille radoille. Se on hyvä ja edullinen keino nostaa kapasiteettia, mutta se ei nosta radan nopeustasoa. Toisen raiteen teko nostaa, mutta on vaan paljon paljon kalliimpaa.

Minusta myös tässä pohdittu Kehäradan käyttö hyödyksi kaukoliikenteeseen on juuri tällainen rataverkosta saatavaa hyötyä nostava ajatus. Onhan aika selvä, että yli 600 M:n rata maksimissaan 2000 ihmisen kuljettamiseen suuntaansa tunnissa on erittäin tehotonta ratainvestoinnin hyötykäyttöä. Liikenteeseen suunniteltu 2 x Sm5 kuljettaa tuon ihmismäärän kahdella vuorolla tunnissa, tarkoitus on ajaa 6 vuoroa tunnissa. Laituripituus on 230 m, eli 5 min vuorovälillä radan kapasiteetti on 12 x 3000 = 36.000 hlö/h.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> H:gin asetinlaitteen remontti ei ole uudishanke, vaan se kuuluu olemassolevan rataverkon ylläpitoon. Samaa voi sanoa osittain myös SnjOl -rataosan perusparannuksesta. Perusparannukset ylipäätään ovat olemassolevan radan normaalia ylläpitoa, joka vaan tapahtuu aika harvoin, koska radan rakenteet ovat pitkäikäisiä. Muuttaminen kaksoisraiteeksi on uudishanke, mutta sen toisen raiteen kunnostaminen on perusparannusta eli olemassaolevan ylläpitoa.


Välillä on vaikea erottaa, mikä on perusparannusta ja mikä uudisrakentamista. Minä olen käsittänyt, että Seinäjoki - Oulu välille ollaan suunnittelemassa ja tekemässä vähän samanlaista "peruskorjausta" kuin tehtiin maantiepuolella viitostielle Lusin ja Mikkelin välillä. Sitä kutsuttiin suurimmalta osin perusparannukseksi, vaikka montaakaan metriä vanhaa tietä ei jäänyt jäljelle. Käytännössä koko matkalle rakennettiin uusi tie suunnilleen samaa linjausta pääosin noudattaen ja vanha tie purettiin sitten pois. Seinäjoki - Oulu välillä on käsittääkseni paljon rataa, jossa pohja pettää pahasti, kun radalle ei ole koskaan rakennettu nykyiset kuormat kestäviä perustuksia ja maaperä on savea tai suota. Lisäksi toki Snj-Ol radalle tulee pitkät pätkät kaksiraiteista osuutta ja pidempiä kohtauspaikkoja.

Suomessa on muuten erilaista rataa, aikoinaan esimerkiksi Riihimäki - Pietari rata rakennettiin Suomen puolella harjun päälle ja suoraksi, joten Lahti - Luumäki väliä ei ole samalla lailla tarvinnut viime vuosien korjauksissa rakentaa uusiksi kun pohja pitää ja rata on jo valmiiksi varsin suora. 

Myös Helsingin ratapihalla on kyse osin myös ratojen uudelleen rakentamisesta ja perusteellisesta tekniikan uudistamisesta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:19 ----------




> Niin on. Sillä kaikkien uudishankkeiden edelle ajaa olemassaolevan rataverkon ylläpito. Ei ole kovin suurta järkeä päästää nykyinen noin 6000 km:n rataverkko rapautumaan siksi, että tehdään esim. 7 km tunnelia Helsingin alle.


Ei minusta uudisrakentamista voi kokonaan lopettaa. Kasvuedellytyksille tärkeitä ratahankkeita, kuten Pisara, Espoon kaupunkirata tai kaivosradat pitää pystyä toteuttamaan riittävästi, ei infraa voi kasvualueilla jättää rapautumaan. 

Esimerkkeinä jatkuvien investointien merkityksestä voidaan ottaa kaksikosta Pariisi ja Lontoo eli Ranska ja Britannia. Molemmissa oli suunnilleen samantasoinen joukkoliikenne ja lentoinfra 60 vuotta sitten. Sen jälkeen ranskalaiset ja britit valitsivat eri tien. Pariisissa panostettiin jatkuvasti joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen ja Lontoossa tehtiin pitkälti vain välttämättömimmät uudistukset.

Nyt Pariisissa on oikein toimiva ja sujuva joukkoliikenneverkko ja lentokentätkin toimivat ihan mukavasti. Lontoossa sen sijaan tuskaillaan yhä sietämättömämmän ruuhkautumisen kanssa ja matka-ajat ovat viisikymmenluvun tasolla. 

Sama tilanne on nopeissa junissa, Ranskassa kulkevat TGV:t joka puolelle ja Britanniassa madellaan. Myös muissa isoissa kaupungeissa on samanlainen tilanne, esimerkiksi Manchesterin liikennejärjestelmä ei ole paljon kehittynyt, kun Ranskan kaupungeissa on paljon uusia automaattimetroja ja ratikoita. 

Minusta Helsingin seudulle ja Suomelle sopii paremmin Ranskan kuin Britannian malli.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Välillä on vaikea erottaa, mikä on perusparannusta ja mikä uudisrakentamista.


Totta. Mutta ehkä rajan voi asettaa siihen, onko kyseessä kokonaan uusi yhteys tai uuden kapasiteetin rakentaminen. SnjOl -osuudellahan oli pakko tehdä jotain joka tapauksessa. Pehmeä perustus on korjattava, tai rataosa olisi ennen pitkää pitänyt sulkea. Rantaradasta voi olla montaa mieltä, etenkin kun viimeisin remontti taisi olla sen hintainen, että olisi halvemmaksi tullut tehdä kokonaan uusi rata. Mutta olisihan sekin ollut ylläpitohanke, jos entinen rata olisi purettu pois. SnjOl -osuudella perustuksen korjaaminen vanhan raiteen osalta tarkoittaa myös sitä, että tulevaisuuden ylläpitokulut vähenevät.




> Myös Helsingin ratapihalla on kyse osin myös ratojen uudelleen rakentamisesta ja perusteellisesta tekniikan uudistamisesta.


Pakottavin uusintatarve on nykyisen asetinlaitteen ja ratalaitteiden välinen kaapelointi ja uuden sijoittaminen siten, että tulevaisuudessa kaapeleiden korjaus ja uusinta voi tapahtua tarvitsematta purkaa raiteita. Itse asetinlaite voisi jatkaa elämäänsä vielä kuten useat samaa mallia olevat ja paljon isommat asetinlaitteet Keski-Euroopassa. Mutta jo kaapeliremontti on niin suuri, että tässä vaiheessa on ehkä haaskaamista tehdä se vanhalle asetinlaitteelle ja joutua sitten jonkin ajan päästä uusimaan kaapelointi toistamiseen ennenaikaisesti asetinlaitteen uusinnan yhteydessä. Ratapihan raiteistoa ja sähkönsyöttöä kannattaa uusia myös ratapihan toimivuuden järkeistämiseksi. Ja sekin on kytköksissä kaapelointiin, kun sen vuoksi joudutaan joka tapauksessa kajoamaan raiteistoon. Joten kyllä tämä kokonaisuus on minusta selkeästi ylläpitoinvestointi, joka tulee asettaa kaikella tavalla etusijalle uudishankkeisiin nähden.




> Ei minusta uudisrakentamista voi kokonaan lopettaa.


Mutta kun ei ole rahaa, on pakko päättää, mikä on tärkeintä. Sekä LVM:ssä että valtionhallinnossa muuten on yhteisymmärrys siitä, ettei ole yksinkertaisesti mitään mahdollisuuksia kasvattaa kokonaisbudjettia. Ja kun kunnossapitovelkaa on jo kerätty vuosikaudet, on vain pakko uskoa, että raha ei riitä kuin entisen ylläpitoon ja uudishankkeet puristetaan minimiin.




> Esimerkkeinä jatkuvien investointien merkityksestä voidaan ottaa kaksikosta Pariisi ja Lontoo eli Ranska ja Britannia. Molemmissa oli suunnilleen samantasoinen joukkoliikenne ja lentoinfra 60 vuotta sitten. Sen jälkeen ranskalaiset ja britit valitsivat eri tien. Pariisissa panostettiin jatkuvasti joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen ja Lontoossa tehtiin pitkälti vain välttämättömimmät uudistukset.


Minusta näyttää siltä, että Britanniassa valittiin tieliikenne ja Ranskassa ei. Britanniassa oli ratkaisevina aikoina mm. liikenneministerinä herra, jonka vaimo omisti maan suurimman tieurakoitsijan, jolle heruikin mukavasti hankkeita. Rautateitä puolestaan järkeistettiin samaan tapaan kuin meillä nyt karsimalla kannattamattomia yhteyksiä. Eli rahaa käytettiin Britanniassakin, mutta ei rautateihin, joita supistettiin  autoilun hyväksi.




> Minusta Helsingin seudulle ja Suomelle sopii paremmin Ranskan kuin Britannian malli.


Samaa mieltä. Täällä vaan toteutetaan ahkerasti entistä Britannian mallia. Nythän sielläkin ovat asiat vähän toisella tavalla ja rautatieliikenne niin henkilö- kuin rahtipuolellakin on ollut kasvussa.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Minusta tällä hetkellä valtakunnan ykkösratahankkeet, jotka tulevat ennen lentorataa:
> 
> 1) Seinäjoki - Oulu välin kunnostus
> 
> [...]
> 
> 2) Riihimäki - Kerava lisäraiteet 
> 
> [...]


Vaasan radan sähköistyksestä seurannee lisää vaatimuksia siitä, että pätkältä poistetaan tasoristeyksiä ja nopeusrajoituksia nostetaan. Käsittääkseni osuudella voisi radan kunnon ja geometrian puolesta ajaa kovempaa, mutta nopeusrajoitukset ovat tasoristeysten takia, jolloin Pendolinosta ei ole tuollakaan pätkällä vastaavaa hyötyä.




> Esimerkkeinä jatkuvien investointien merkityksestä voidaan ottaa kaksikosta Pariisi ja Lontoo eli Ranska ja Britannia.


Joku päivä sitten näin ArchDailyssä juttuja Norman Fosterin konttorin suurisuuntaisista suunnitelmista Britannian infrastruktuurin kohentamiseksi. Fosterin firma on ilmeisesti valittu toteuttamaan Lontoon alueen uutta Thames Estuary -lentokenttää. Täyttömaalle suunnitellun kentän vastustus tulee varmasti olemaan suurta luokkaa. Yhdessä konsulttifirmojen kanssa kehiteltyihin suunnitelmiin kuuluu lisäksi nousevan merenpinnan varalta uusi, nykyistä isompi tulvapato Thamesiin, sen alle rautatietunneli joen poikki, uuden lentokentän yhteyteen rautatieterminaali, Lontoon kiertävä suurnopeusrata ja edelleen suurnopeusradat Pohjois-Englantiin ja Skotlantiin, entistä ehompia maanalaisia sähkönsiirtolinjoja jne. Ks.

http://www.archdaily.com/162741/fost...tuary-airport/

http://www.archdaily.com/181166/fost...or-thames-hub/

http://www.archdaily.com/189688/upda...-hub-proposal/

----------


## petteri

> Joku päivä sitten näin ArchDailyssä juttuja Norman Fosterin konttorin suurisuuntaisista suunnitelmista Britannian infrastruktuurin kohentamiseksi. Fosterin firma on ilmeisesti valittu toteuttamaan Lontoon alueen uutta Thames Estuary -lentokenttää. Täyttömaalle suunnitellun kentän vastustus tulee varmasti olemaan suurta luokkaa. Yhdessä konsulttifirmojen kanssa kehiteltyihin suunnitelmiin kuuluu lisäksi nousevan merenpinnan varalta uusi, nykyistä isompi tulvapato Thamesiin, sen alle rautatietunneli joen poikki, uuden lentokentän yhteyteen rautatieterminaali, Lontoon kiertävä suurnopeusrata ja edelleen suurnopeusradat Pohjois-Englantiin ja Skotlantiin, entistä ehompia maanalaisia sähkönsiirtolinjoja jne. Ks.


Kyllähän Britanniassa suunnitelmia riittää, jos pelkällä suunnittelulla ja visioinnilla hankkeet valmistuisivat, Ranskan ja Britannian infra olisi enemmän samaa tasoa.

Kun Ranskassa on hyvän oloinen suunnitelma, siihen kaivetaan jostain rahat. Kaikkeen ei toki ole varaa, mutta jossain halutaan silti peruskiviä muurata. Britanniassa kun on hyvä suunnitelma, se yleensä unohdetaan, kun ei ole rahaa, ei voida rakentaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Britanniassa kun on hyvä suunnitelma, se yleensä unohdetaan, kun ei ole rahaa, ei voida rakentaa.


Tässä tapauksessa käsittääkseni konsulentit ja arkkitehdit ovat lobbaamassa korkealentoisia suunnitelmiaan päättäjille, joten toteutumisesta ei todellakaan ole mitään tietoa. Thames Estuary -lentokenttä sinänsä on vanha idea. Se oli aikanaan vaihtoehtona mm. Stanstedin kentän kehittämiselle.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tässä tapauksessa olen eri mieltä. Typeryys (Kehärata) on liian päällekäinen ex-järkevän (Lentorata) hankkeen kanssa. Miljardille on ratapuolellakin taatusti järkevämpää käyttöä.


Pakko muistuttaa, että liikenne-ennusteiden perusteella nämä kaksi hanketta olisivat mieluumminkin toisiaan täydentäviä. Oletettavasti kaukojunilla tulevat matkustajat alkaisivat käyttää lentokentän asemaa vaihtopaikkana Kehäradan juniin. Toisin sanoen osa nykyään Pasilassa vaihtavista vaihtaisi jo lentoasemalla, jolloin Kehärata kuormittuisi tasaisemmin, kun lentokentältä tulisi enemmän matkustajia, ja matkustajamäärät vähenisivät ruuhkaisimmilla rataosilla Pasilasta eteenpäin. Kaikkinensa lähiliikenteen koko verkkoa käytettäisiin tasaisemmin, mikä tietenkin mahdollistaisi kaluston tehokkaamman käytön.

Oletettavasti ajattelet, että nämä kaksi rataa kilpailisivat samoista matkustajista, osin näinkin, mutta kaukoliikenteen junat toisivat paljon enemmän matkustajia Kehäradalle, kuin Kehärata menettäisi Lentokenttäradalle.

----------


## Knightrider

Kyllähän pelkkä Lentorata Lentoasemalta pohjoiseen riittäisi mainiosti, jos sinne ajettaisiin joka toinen kaukojuna määränpäiden mukaan, kuten joku jo ehdottikin. M- ja I-junien ja lentokenttäbussilinjojen varrella asuvat, vantaalaiset ja pohjois-espoolaiset menisivät varmasti yhtä mieluusti Lentoasemalle kuin Hgin ydinkeskustaan/Tikkurilaan päästäkseen kaukojunaansa - harvat pääkaupunkiseutulaiset asuvat muutenkaan Hgin ydinkeskustassa. Sama juttu myös toiseen suuntaan: Tampereelta Helsinkiin matkaava voi joko katsoa aikataulusta Helsinkiin ajavan junan tai valita suosiolla Vantaan junan, jos vaikka määränpää on vaikka Kurvi tai Käpylä, jonne hän pääsee loppumatkan 615:llä tai vaikka Itäkeskus taikka Kannelmäki. VR-lipussa säästyneen hinnanerotuksen voi käyttää sitten seutulippuun, tai mikä nyt onkaan lippu-uudistuksen jälkeen.

----------


## hmikko

> Kyllähän pelkkä Lentorata Lentoasemalta pohjoiseen riittäisi mainiosti


Tämäkin taitaa olla jo ketjussa jauhettuja asioita, en jaksa tarkistaa. Tulee vaan mieleen, että säästyisikö tuossa lopulta kovin suurta osaa Lentoradan hinnasta. Asema pitäisi joka tapauksessa tehdä lentokentän terminaalien alle, muuten vaihto lentokoneeseen ja Kehäradalle menee vaikeaksi. Kallis maanalainen asema ja tunnelia vähintäänkin kilometrin verran ja luultavasti enemmän pitäisi siis rakentaa kumminkin. Liityntälentojen korvaamisessa junayhteyden etu on nimenomaan tiuha vuoroväli. Joka toisen kaukojunan ajaminen lentokentälle ei kuulosta kovin lupaavalta, jos siitä ilosta pitää kumminkin maksaa miljardi.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tämäkin taitaa olla jo ketjussa jauhettuja asioita, en jaksa tarkistaa. Tulee vaan mieleen, että säästyisikö tuossa lopulta kovin suurta osaa Lentoradan hinnasta. Asema pitäisi joka tapauksessa tehdä lentokentän terminaalien alle, muuten vaihto lentokoneeseen ja Kehäradalle menee vaikeaksi. Kallis maanalainen asema ja tunnelia vähintäänkin kilometrin verran ja luultavasti enemmän pitäisi siis rakentaa kumminkin. Liityntälentojen korvaamisessa junayhteyden etu on nimenomaan tiuha vuoroväli. Joka toisen kaukojunan ajaminen lentokentälle ei kuulosta kovin lupaavalta, jos siitä ilosta pitää kumminkin maksaa miljardi.


Eikö kustannuksia säästy lisää, kun tarvitaan vain yksi yksisuuntaisen radan omaava tunneli aseman ja pääradan välille? Sillä sehän riittäisi, jos joka toinen kaukojuna lentokentälle ajettaisiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eikö kustannuksia säästy lisää, kun tarvitaan vain yksi yksisuuntaisen radan omaava tunneli aseman ja pääradan välille? Sillä sehän riittäisi, jos joka toinen kaukojuna lentokentälle ajettaisiin.


Tuskin riittäisi. Koko Suomen rataverkon aikataulujen yhteensovittaminen menisi ihan mahdottomaksi, jos lähtökohtana on se, että puolet Helsinkiin ajavista kaukojunista pitää saada lentoasemalle juuri tiettyyn aikaan ja riittävän nopeasti pois. Iso ratapiha lentokentän alla tulee myös kalliiksi, jos junia pitää enemmän odotuttaa asemalla, jotta ne saadaan mahtumaan yksiraiteisesta osuudesta ja vielä pää- ja oikoradalle sopivaan slottiin. Junien kokoonpanoja ei ainakaan muuteta, joten korkeintaan lyhyen ja keskipitkän matkan vakio-IC2-junia voitaisiin asemalle ajaa. Se taas tarkoittaisi käytännössä, että tietyistä Suomen kaupungeista ei pääsisi ollenkaan suoraan Helsinkiin.

Epäilen myös, että Kurviin tai Käpylään haluava tuskin vaihtaisi bussiin missään lentoasemalla, vaan paljon mieluummin ajaa keskustaan tai Pasilaan, josta vaihtaa bussiin tai ratikkaan. Keskusta on vaihtopaikkana ihan ylivoimainen tässä suhteessa. Puolia kaukojunista ei varmasti saada keskustasta pois niin, että kapasiteetti ei loppuisi.

----------


## Dakkus

> Eikö kustannuksia säästy lisää, kun tarvitaan vain yksi yksisuuntaisen radan omaava tunneli aseman ja pääradan välille? Sillä sehän riittäisi, jos joka toinen kaukojuna lentokentälle ajettaisiin.


Radan kaksiraiteistaminen ei tuplaa, vaan enemmänkin luokkaa kymmenkertaistaa kapasiteetin sellaisissa liikenneoloissa, joissa junia kulkee  yhtä paljon molempiin suuntiin läpi päivän.
Tämä johtuu siitä, että yksiraiteisella osuudella voi _käytännössä_ olla vain yksi juna kerrallaan, kun kaksiraiteisella niitä voi olla useita, paljon enemmän kuin kaksi. Yksiraiteisella osuudella on oltava kohtaamispaikkoja, joilla junan on odotettava kunnes vastaantuleva juna on ajanut koko rataosuuden toiselta kohtauspaikalta (Pasila) seuraavalle kohtauspaikalle (Lentokenttä). Tällöin välillä Lentoasema-Pasila voi olla vain yksi juna kerrallaan, eli puoli junaa kerrallaan per suunta. 15 minuutin matka-ajalla kohtauspaikkojen välillä tämä tuottaa yksinkertaistettuna 30 minuutin vuorovälin.
Samaan aikaan kaksiraiteisella rataosuudella junien ei tarvitse väistää vastaantulevaa liikennettä, jolloin jokaisella vajaan kahden kilometrin opastinvälillä voi olla yksi juna, eli esim. 20 km matkalle mahtuu noin 10 junaa per suunta, mikä on kokolailla enemmän kuin yksiraiteisen rataosuuden esitetty 0,5 junaa per suunta.
Yksiraiteisen rataosuuden kapasiteettia voidaan toki kasvattaa siten, että yhteen suuntaan ajaa aina useampi juna kerrallaan, eli esim. Jyväskylän, Oulun, Mikkelin ja Imatran suuntaan ajavat junat, jolloin rataosuudelle mahtuu kerrallaan yhden sijaan neljä junaa ja kapasiteetiksi saadaan tällöin kaksi junaa kerrallaan per suunta. Tämän vastapainoksi sitten kuitenkin väleillä Helsinki-Tampere ja Helsinki-Kouvola ajelisi kaksi junaa peräkkäin, jonka jälkeen olisi pitkä tauko ennen kuin seuraavat kaksi junaa saapuisivat - ja sama tietysti toisin päin. Etenkin Helsinkiä kohti ajavien junien kohdalla myös myöhästymisten seuraukset olisivat tällöin pahoja. Jos juna saapuu yksiraiteisen rataosuuden päähän 10 minuuttia myöhässä, mitä tehdään? Joko neljä junaa odottavat 10 minuuttia ylimääräistä tai sitten jo myöhässä ollut juna odottelee vielä sen verran ylimääräistä, että vastaantulevat neljä junaa ovat päässeet rataosuuden läpi.
Merkityksellinen asia tässä on vielä sekin, että tässä laskelmassa ei varsinaisesti katsota _kaukojunia_, vaan _kaukoraiteita käyttäviä junia_, joita ovat myös esim R- ja H-junat, joita ei kuitenkaan tarvitsisi ajaa lentoaseman kautta. Tällöin saavutaan jo jokseenkin lähelle rajoja, joissa kapasiteetti riittäisi, muttei nähdäkseni saavutettaisi niitä siltikään - ja etenkin poikkeustilanteiden aiheuttama epävarmuus kasvaisi suuresti. Myöhässä olevaa junaa ei oikein voisi ajattaa Tikkurilankaan kautta, koska jo myöhässä olevat lentomatkustajat myöhästyisivät vielä lisää joutuessaan vielä vaihtamaan kulkuvälinettäkin.
Sanoisin siis, että yhden raiteen rakentaminen tuolle välille ei riittäisi järkevän liikenteen toteuttamiseen, vaan on järkevämpää rakentaa joko kaksi raidetta tai sitten ei mitään.

----------


## kouvo

> Oletettavasti ajattelet, että nämä kaksi rataa kilpailisivat samoista matkustajista, osin näinkin, mutta kaukoliikenteen junat toisivat paljon enemmän matkustajia Kehäradalle, kuin Kehärata menettäisi Lentokenttäradalle.


Todennäköisesti näin, mutta tuskin siinä määrin että se vielä perustelisi miljardi-investointia. Jos suoraa kaukojunien lentoasemayhteyttä joskus vakavasti harkitaan, niin toivottavasti vertailut eri vaihtoehtojen välillä tehdään hitusen eri tavalla kuin Kehäradan ja Länsimetron kohdalla. Vaihtoehtojahan nimittäin on ja runsaasti, ja joista tällä hetkellä "pinnalla oleva" Pasila-Kerava -tunneli ei välttämättä ole se paras ratkaisu.

----------


## tlajunen

> Radan kaksiraiteistaminen ei tuplaa, vaan enemmänkin luokkaa kymmenkertaistaa kapasiteetin sellaisissa liikenneoloissa, joissa junia kulkee  yhtä paljon molempiin suuntiin läpi päivän.


Jostain, johon en tähän hätään linkkiä löydä, luin aikoinaan, että rataosan kaksiraitestaminen nostaisi kapasiteetin n. 7-kertaiseksi. En muista oliko kyse Suomen käytäntöjen mukaisesta kapasiteetista vai jostain muusta. Kolmiraiteinen tuplaa kapasiteetin kaksiraiteiseen nähden ruuhkasuuntaan, eli tavallaan voisi ehkä sanoa, että yksiraiteiseen nähden tällöin kapasiteetti on keskimäärin n. 10,5-kertainen. Neljällä raiteella 14-kertainen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Todennäköisesti näin, mutta tuskin siinä määrin että se vielä perustelisi miljardi-investointia. Jos suoraa kaukojunien lentoasemayhteyttä joskus vakavasti harkitaan, niin toivottavasti vertailut eri vaihtoehtojen välillä tehdään hitusen eri tavalla kuin Kehäradan ja Länsimetron kohdalla. Vaihtoehtojahan nimittäin on ja runsaasti, ja joista tällä hetkellä "pinnalla oleva" Pasila-Kerava -tunneli ei välttämättä ole se paras ratkaisu.


Tämä on oma asiansa. Kunhan totean, että Kehärata tekee Lentokenttäradasta kannattavamman kuin pelkkä Lentokenttärata yksinään. Ja jos se ilman Kehärataa on fiksu hanke, niin Kehäradan jälkeen se on vieläkin fiksumpi. Mutta ei taida olla vähään aikaan miljardeja laittaa rahaa kiinni tällaisiin hankkeisiin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:42 ----------




> Jostain, johon en tähän hätään linkkiä löydä, luin aikoinaan, että rataosan kaksiraitestaminen nostaisi kapasiteetin n. 7-kertaiseksi. En muista oliko kyse Suomen käytäntöjen mukaisesta kapasiteetista vai jostain muusta. Kolmiraiteinen tuplaa kapasiteetin kaksiraiteiseen nähden ruuhkasuuntaan, eli tavallaan voisi ehkä sanoa, että yksiraiteiseen nähden tällöin kapasiteetti on keskimäärin n. 10,5-kertainen. Neljällä raiteella 14-kertainen.


Tämän lähteen mukaan (VR. Rataverkko 2000. Helsinki: VR Rataosasto, 1995) teoreettiset välityskyvyt ovat yksiraiteiselle 40 - 60 junaa, kaksiraiteiselle 140 - 160 junaa ja neliraiteiselle 320 - 360 junaa vuorokaudessa. Eli kertoimet olisivat noin 3 ja 7. Mutta heti perään on sanottava, että tällaiset ovat vain karkeita peukalosääntöjä. Todellisten ratojen kapasiteetit vaihtelevat aika tavalla, esimerkiksi yksiraiteisen radan maksimikapasiteetti riippuu tasan kohtauspaikkojen välisestä ajoajasta, joten teoreettinen kerroin ei kerro juuri mitään kapasiteetin kasvusta kun oikeasti jokin rata muutetaan kaksiraiteiseksi (tai neliraiteiseksi). Asiaan vaikuttaa myös, ajetaanko radalla erinopeuksisia junia.

Kaksiraiteistamisen hyödyt eivät oikeastaan tule niinkään kapasiteetin kasvusta, kun lisääntyneestä joustavuudesta. Yksiraiteisilla osuuksilla häiriöt leviävät tehokkaasti junasta toiseen, kaksiraiteiset osuudet estävät tehokkaasti häiriöiden leviämisen. Kaksiraiteisilla osuuksilla aikataulusuunnittelu on vapaampaa, jolloin esimerkiksi ratapihojen ja asemien käyttö voi olla tehokkaampaa. Kaksiraiteisilla osuuksilla erinopeudella kulkevat junat eivät syö niin paljon kapasiteettia kuin yksiraiteisilla. Kolmesta raiteesta on hyötyä vain, kun radalla on eri nopeudella kulkevia junia. Silloin toiselle junatyypille tarjotaan kaksiraiteisen radan kapasiteetti ja toiselle yksiraiteisen. Sama pätee neljään raiteeseen.

----------


## kouvo

> Ja jos se ilman Kehärataa on fiksu hanke, niin Kehäradan jälkeen se on vieläkin fiksumpi. Mutta ei taida olla vähään aikaan miljardeja laittaa rahaa kiinni tällaisiin hankkeisiin.


Mielestäni tuo on hitusen erikoinen lähestymistapa asiaan, oli miljardeja käytössä tai ei. Ikään kuin hankkeita voitaisiin tuosta vain koplailla keskenään  huomioimatta lainkaan sitä että esim. tässä tapauksessa sekä kehä- että lentorata saattaisivat olla vaihtoehtoisiin ratkaisuihin nähden puhtaasti persnettoa aiheuttavia huteja. Ja jos näin olisi, niin se että lentorata kehäradalla olisi fiksumpi kuin ilman kehärataa, ei kuitenkaan tekisi siitä nykytilanteessa toteuttamiskelpoista ratkaisua.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jostain, johon en tähän hätään linkkiä löydä, luin aikoinaan, että rataosan kaksiraitestaminen nostaisi kapasiteetin n. 7-kertaiseksi.


Tällaisia nyrkkisääntöjä voi tietysti olla, mutta lopullinen kapasiteetin lisäyshän määräytyy monien eri tekijöiden mukaan, joten kiinteää kerrointa ei voi olla. Vaikuttavia asioita ovat yksiraiteisen radan kohtauspaikkojen tiheys, kaksiraiteisen radan tolppaväli sekä junien nopeus.

Teoreettisesti ääripääthän ovat, että meillä on yksiraiteinen rata, jonka kohtauspaikkaväli on ääretön. Sen kapasiteetti on nolla junaa (koska kun yksi juna on lähtenyt, se ei ikinä pääse perille, mutta rata on silti varattu). Toinen ääripää on, että kaksiraiteisella radalla on "ideaali" jatkuva kulunvalvonta. Tässä teoreettisessa tarkastelussa silloin kapasiteetti lähestyy ääretöntä. Käytännön ääripäät ovat sitten jotain satojen kilometrien yksiraiteisia korpiratoja ja jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan metroja.

Jos kohtauspaikkoja yksiraiteisella olisi yhtä tiheästi kuin kaksiraiteisella opastimia, kapasiteetti vain kaksinkertaistuisi. Näin toki käytännössä ei koskaan ole.

----------


## hmikko

Rautatietekniikka-lehden numerossa 4/2011 on parikin aiheeseen liittyvää juttua. Lentokentän alittavan tunnelin glykoliliemistä koituu Kehärata-hankkeelle lisäkustannuksia:




> Kalliotunnelin sisäpuolelle rakennetaan ilmatiiviit eristerakenteet yhteensä 1500 metrin matkalle molempiin ratatunneleihin glykolia kestävänä betonirakenteena. Lisäksi asematiloihin, pystykuiluihin ja jalankulkukäytäviin rakennetaan vastaavia eristysrakenteita. Hajuhaitta poistetaan alipaineistamalla kallion ja eristerakenteen välinen tila. Rakentaminen aiheuttaa tunnelissa lisälouhintoja, jotka ajoittuvat keväälle 2012.
> 
> Glykolin aiheuttamat lisäkustannukset Kehäradalle ovat noin 35 miljoonaa euroa. Liikennevirasto ja Finavia tulevat neuvottelemaan näiden kustannusten jaosta. Korjaustoimenpiteet aiheuttavat lisäksi reilun puolen vuoden viivästyksen sisustusurakan alkamiseen. Se pääsee alkamaan, kun ratkaisun vaatimat louhinnat on saatu tehtyä ensi kesään mennessä.


Tunnelirakentamisen riskejä on toteutumassa pitkin matkaa muutenkin, kun kallioperän laadusta johtuen louhiminen on ollut sekä hitaampaa että kalliimpaa kuin oli arvioitu.

Toisessa jutussa Liikenneviraston asiasta vastaava johtaja kirjoittaa maakuntahallituksen päätöksestä linjata kaukoliikenteen uusi rata itään Lentoradan kautta eli Keravan paikkeilta erkanevaksi. Tämä tarkoittaisi HELI-varauksesta ja siten Ösundomin/Majvikin lähijunasta luopumista.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Toisessa jutussa Liikenneviraston asiasta vastaava johtaja kirjoittaa maakuntahallituksen päätöksestä linjata kaukoliikenteen uusi rata itään Lentoradan kautta eli Keravan paikkeilta erkanevaksi. Tämä tarkoittaisi HELI-varauksesta ja siten Ösundomin/Majvikin lähijunasta luopumista.


Ehkei sentään. Jutussahan sanotaan, että HELI-radan yhteyttä tullaan tarkastelemaan seudullisena yhteytenä. Siis jatkoselvityksissä siihen saattaa jäädä lähiliikenne- tai metrorata. Ja sehän olisi vain kokonaisuuden kannalta hyvä, sillä samalla radalla on aika vaikeata palvella kahta kokonaan erilaista tarvetta. Kun suuren nopeuden rata kulkee korvessa ja menee lentokentän kautta, kuten oikein onkin, niin paikallisrata puolestaan voidaan linjata keskelle asutusta, kuten Martinlaakson rata. Mielestäni Östersundomille paras keskustayhteys olisi r-junan tapainen paikallisjuna, jonka siis pitäisi seurata 7-tietä ja erkaantua Tapanilassa pääradalta.

----------


## hmikko

> Ehkei sentään. Jutussahan sanotaan, että HELI-radan yhteyttä tullaan tarkastelemaan seudullisena yhteytenä.


Aivan, anteeksi vaan pikainen lukeminen. Suurnopeus- ja lähijunat ovat tietysti huono ydistelmä samalla radalla. Toisaalta rahojen löytyminen molempiin ratoihin vaikuttais epätodennäköiseltä, mutta arktisissa erikoisolosuhteissa on rahoitettu erikoisempiakin hankkeita.

----------


## ultrix

> Mielestäni Östersundomille paras keskustayhteys olisi r-junan tapainen paikallisjuna, jonka siis pitäisi seurata 7-tietä ja erkaantua Tapanilassa pääradalta.


Ja sieltä Söderkullan kautta Porvooseen. А вот ja voilà!

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ja sieltä Söderkullan kautta Porvooseen. А вот ja voilà!


Niin... Sitä mukaa siihen suuntaan kun tarvetta, rahaa ja intoa riittää.

----------


## ultrix

> Niin... Sitä mukaa siihen suuntaan kun tarvetta, rahaa ja intoa riittää.


Lahden oikorata maksoi 331 miljoonaa euroa ja sillä saatiin 63 km kokonaan uutta suurnopeusrautatietä, jonka huippunopeus ratageometrian puolesta on 300 km/h. Ehkä yksi 40 km pitkä paikallisrata vähän vähemmän kunnianhimoisella geometrialla (160200 km/h) voidaan rakentaa samaan hintaan, vaikka rakennuskustannusindeksikin huomioitaisiin. Eli puolet halvemmalla kuin esim. Kivenlahden metrojatke.

----------


## petteri

> Lahden oikorata maksoi 331 miljoonaa euroa ja sillä saatiin 63 km kokonaan uutta suurnopeusrautatietä, jonka huippunopeus ratageometrian puolesta on 300 km/h. Ehkä yksi 40 km pitkä paikallisrata vähän vähemmän kunnianhimoisella geometrialla (160200 km/h) voidaan rakentaa samaan hintaan, vaikka rakennuskustannusindeksikin huomioitaisiin.


Porvoon radassa ja Lahden oikoradassa on yksi iso ero. Lahden oikoradan reitti oli käytännössä asumaton ja Porvoon radan reitti ei koko pituudeltaan ole. Lisäksi osa asemista (esim. Söderkulla) pitäisi saada asutuksen sisään, joka helposti moninkertaistaa kustannuksen. Asutuilla alueella ratojen rakentaminen on todella paljon kalliimpaa kuin asumattomalla.

----------


## ultrix

> Porvoon radassa ja Lahden oikoradassa on yksi iso ero. Lahden oikoradan reitti oli käytännössä asumaton ja Porvoon radan reitti ei koko pituudeltaan ole. Lisäksi osa asemista (esim. Söderkulla) pitäisi saada asutuksen sisään, joka helposti moninkertaistaa kustannuksen. Asutuilla alueella ratojen rakentaminen on todella paljon kalliimpaa kuin asumattomalla.


Olet oikeassa, siksi StetsonHarrison-menetelmällä oletan tuon kolmanneksen verran lyhyemmän ja geometrisesti vähemmän kunnianhimoisen radan olevan samassa hintaluokassa KeravanLahden radan kanssa, jolloin niitä kymppimiljoonia voidaan käyttää Östersundomin, Söderkullan, Porvoon ja myös Tapanilan erityisolosuhteisiin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:28 ----------

Jaahas, myönnettäköön, että stetsonini lensi vähän väärään suuntaan, jos Straficaa on uskominen  Porvoon rata maksaisikin hulppeat 700750 miljoonaa! http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/julkaisut/ost...aarviointi.pdf

----------


## Knightrider

Suuri muutos VR:n lähiliikennekartassa: nyt ensimmäistä kertaa linja on kuvattu käyttämättä pystysuoraa viivaa. Kehärata tuskin saa näin laimean käsittelyn?

----------


## zige94

> Suuri muutos VR:n lähiliikennekartassa: nyt ensimmäistä kertaa linja on kuvattu käyttämättä pystysuoraa viivaa. Kehärata tuskin saa näin laimean käsittelyn?


Lisätään tuohon nyt, mikä ei tähän ketjuun kuitenkaan kuulu, että Keravan ja Kirkkonummen asemat (HSL:n seutu3 -alue) ovat saaneet violetin värin ja G-juna poistettu.

Kehärata todennäköisesti yhdistetään I - ja M-juniin kivalla kaarella tai vaakasuoralla viivalla M:n ja I:n välillä jossei kaartevia linjoja haluta käyttää.

----------


## Nrg

Olisi kyllä ihan älyttömän hienoa ja näppärää, jos tekisivät ihan kunnolliset lähijuna- ja metroliikennekartan, joka perustuisi tietyin yksinkertaistuksin maantieteeseen. Auttaisi jopa hahmottamaan Helsingin seutua muutoinkin. Noi pitkät lineaariset palkit alkaa olla yhä epäkäytännöllisempia ja epäkäytännöllisempiä kun liikenne laajenee. Ja uusin lisäys oli jo aika järkyttävä  :Sad:

----------


## ultrix

Aiheesta on lukemattomia iteraatioita tehty JLF:läisten toimesta vuodesta 2007 lähtien, yksi kehityskelpoisimmista raskasraidekaavioista tässä: http://jlf.fi/f29/1807-helsingin-rai...html#post86649

----------


## Nrg

> Aiheesta on lukemattomia iteraatioita tehty JLF:läisten toimesta vuodesta 2007 lähtien, yksi kehityskelpoisimmista raskasraidekaavioista tässä: http://jlf.fi/f29/1807-helsingin-rai...html#post86649


Näin toki on, ja hienoja karttoja onkin tullut vastaan. Lähinnä nyt tarkoitin, että saisivat nyt ihan virallisestikin uudistaa nuo kartat junissa ja asemilla.

----------


## kouvo

Hahmotelma lentokentän ratayhteyksistä

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hahmotelma lentokentän ratayhteyksistä


Ei hullumpi. Otaksun että lukumäärät ovat lähijunia ja tämän päälle tulevat kaukojunat? Tämä olisi ihan realistinen toteuttaa, ja paljon edullisempi kuin Lentorata vaikka tarjoaa lähes saman palvelutason. Itse Kehärata ei tietysti tässä kuvassakaan näytä hirveän perustellulta, mutta sille ei voi kauheasti mitään, kun se on jo ajettu läpi väkisin. 20 min vuoroväli lentoasemayhteyksillä on ihan linjassa Saksan S-Bahnien kanssa (ainakin München ja Düsseldorf) ja olisi aika vaikea argumentoida, että Helsinki kaupunkina tarvitsisi välttämättä tiheämpää yhteyttä. Varsinkin ottaen huomioon Kehäradan projektoidut matkustajavolyymit, jotka ovat paremmin pikaraitiotielle kuin raskaalle paikallisjunalle sopivaa luokkaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Otaksun että lukumäärät ovat lähijunia ja tämän päälle tulevat kaukojunat? Tämä olisi ihan realistinen toteuttaa


Kuvassa on Lentoasemalla lähiliikenteen juna 10 min välein ja lisäksi samalla raideparilla (oletan) kaikki Pääradan kaukoliikenteen junat. Miten realistista mahtaa olla? Toinen asia on sitten se, että pisimmät Pääradan junat eivät taida mahtua 230 m laiturille.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuvassa on Lentoasemalla lähiliikenteen juna 10 min välein ja lisäksi samalla raideparilla (oletan) kaikki Pääradan kaukoliikenteen junat. Miten realistista mahtaa olla? Toinen asia on sitten se, että pisimmät Pääradan junat eivät taida mahtua 230 m laiturille.


Ei sanottu ovatko kaikki pääradan junat siellä. Huomattava osa ainakin voisi olla. Pisimmät ja raskaimmat voisivat olla ongelma, mutta toisaalta jos tällainen lisätunneli Pasilasta Kehäradalle rakennetaan, niin on aika pieni asia miettiä liikennöintikonseptia osittain uusiksi. Eihän sekään ole kirkossa kuulutettu etteikö lentoaseman laitureita voisi jossain vaiheessa pidentää: ei varmasti halpaa touhua, mutta kenties mahdollista? Aika paljon kaikenlaista voi tehdä ja silti ollaan pienemmässä budjetissa kuin Lentorata. Toki Lentorata sinällään olisi äärettömän hyödyllinen, mutta olisiko lopultakin aika pohtia miten saadaan sovellettua 80/20-periaatetta infrainvestointeihin? Siis miten saataisiin 80 % hyödyistä 20 %:lla investoinneista. Ehkä saataisiin joskus valmistakin eikä tarvitsisi odotella 2100-luvulle kuten tyypillisissä suomalaishankkeissa?

----------


## hmikko

> olisiko lopultakin aika pohtia miten saadaan sovellettua 80/20-periaatetta infrainvestointeihin?


Kyllähän sitä sovelletaan, mutta arktisissa erityisolosuhteissa niin, että 80 % investoinnilla saadaan 20 % hyödyistä, Kehärata kärkiesimerkkinä  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyllähän sitä sovelletaan, mutta arktisissa erityisolosuhteissa niin, että 80 % investoinnilla saadaan 20 % hyödyistä, Kehärata kärkiesimerkkinä


Totta. Touché.  :Wink:

----------


## mv

Mites nuo ulottuvuudet menee? Mahtuuko kaksikerroskalusto Kehäradan tunneliin? Mahtuuhan se normaaliradallakin piuhan alle, eli sinänsä voisi kuvitella, että mahtuisi. Mahtuuhan ne tunneleihin, jotka on jo aiemmin tehtyjä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mites nuo ulottuvuudet menee? Mahtuuko kaksikerroskalusto Kehäradan tunneliin?


Mahtunee. Ajolanka kaiken järjen mukaan on suurinpiirtein nimelliskorkeudellaan, koska kaluston virroittimet on suunniteltu toimimaan parhaiten sillä korkeudella. Vaikka ajolanka olisi alimmalla nykyään sallitulla tasolla (kuten se on joidenkin siltojen kohdalla), mahtuu kaksikerrosvaunu silti ali.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mites nuo ulottuvuudet menee? Mahtuuko kaksikerroskalusto Kehäradan tunneliin?


Muistaakseni Kehäradan suunnittelun aikoihin lähijunien kalustoksi jopa suunniteltiin kaksikerroskalustoa yhtenä vaihtoehtona. Junakalusto Oy:hän jopa teki tarjouspyynnön joko 55-metrisistä kaksikerrosjunista tai 75-metrisistä yksikerrosjunista. Ei olisi tehnyt, jollei kaksikerroskalusto mahtuisi Kehäradalle.

Onneksi kuitenkin päädyttiin jälkimmäiseen. Metromaiseen liikenteeseen kapea portaikko ei yksinkertaisesti sovi. IC2-junien ja Sm4:n korvaajaksi InterRegio-tyyppiseen liikenteeseen se Talgo 22 olisi kyllä ollut mainio.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onneksi kuitenkin päädyttiin jälkimmäiseen. Metromaiseen liikenteeseen kapea portaikko ei yksinkertaisesti sovi. IC2-junien ja Sm4:n korvaajaksi InterRegio-tyyppiseen liikenteeseen se Talgo 22 olisi kyllä ollut mainio.


Pariisin RER:ssä on ainakin linjalla C kaksikerroskalustoa. Konfiguraatio on kuitenkin erilainen kuin IC2-vaunuissa. Sisäänkäynnit ovat kaksilehtiset ovet lähellä vaunun päätyjä korkealattiaisessa osassa ja keskellä on kaksikerrososastot siten että alakertaan mennään yhdet rappuset alas ja yläkertaa yhdet rappuset ylös. Tämän lisäksi vaunun päissä on korkealattiasuudella muistaakseni muutama penkki.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pariisin RER:ssä on ainakin linjalla C kaksikerroskalustoa. Konfiguraatio on kuitenkin erilainen kuin IC2-vaunuissa. Sisäänkäynnit ovat kaksilehtiset ovet lähellä vaunun päätyjä korkealattiaisessa osassa ja keskellä on kaksikerrososastot siten että alakertaan mennään yhdet rappuset alas ja yläkertaa yhdet rappuset ylös. Tämän lisäksi vaunun päissä on korkealattiasuudella muistaakseni muutama penkki.


Myös Zürichin S-Bahn perustuu muutamaa marginaalista erikoistapausta lukuun ottamatta kaksikerroksiseen junakalustoon. Sisäänkäynneiltä on sielläkin siirtymistä puoli kerrosta joko ylös tai alas päin riippuen siitä, kummassa kerroksessa aikoo matkustaa. Muistaisin nähneeni ratkaisuja muuallakin - toki joissakin tapauksissa lähempänä taajamajunamaisia reittejä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pariisin RER:ssä on ainakin linjalla C kaksikerroskalustoa. Konfiguraatio on kuitenkin erilainen kuin IC2-vaunuissa. Sisäänkäynnit ovat kaksilehtiset ovet lähellä vaunun päätyjä korkealattiaisessa osassa ja keskellä on kaksikerrososastot siten että alakertaan mennään yhdet rappuset alas ja yläkertaa yhdet rappuset ylös. Tämän lisäksi vaunun päissä on korkealattiasuudella muistaakseni muutama penkki.


Sitten tietysti kun yksikerroskaluston kapasiteetti ei riitä, on pakko laittaa kaksikerroksista. Tuskin RER C:lläkään sitä huvikseen on laitettu ennen kuin yksikerroksinen kapasiteetti loppui.

Talgo 22 tosin olisi tehty ihan erilaiseksi. Siinä koko juna oli matalalattiaista ja vaunujen ylikulku molemmissa kerroksissa. Muistaakseni yksikössä oli neljä ovea ja jokaisen kohdalla portaat yläkertaan. Tuo RERin malli ei taida soveltua suomalaiselle laiturikorkeudelle vaan vaatisi korkeammat laiturit.

Tällaista näyttäisi RER A:lla olevan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alt%C3%A9o Tuosta en kyllä pysty suoraan sanomaan, mikä laiturikorkeus on. Ei se ihan metron tasoa taida olla, mutta tuskin on vain 550 mm.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tällaista näyttäisi RER A:lla olevan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alt%C3%A9o Tuosta en kyllä pysty suoraan sanomaan, mikä laiturikorkeus on. Ei se ihan metron tasoa taida olla, mutta tuskin on vain 550 mm.


Kysymys RER:n laiturikorkeudesta on historian painolastista johtuen kompleksisempi kuin luulisi. Tästä dokumentista sivulta 44 löytyy kartta Pariisin alueen laiturikorkeuksista. Nimelliskorkeudet RER A:lla ovat yli 1000 mm, mutta RER C:llä pääsääntöisesti 550-600 mm, mutta poikkeuksia on (pahimpana ihan keskustassa Saint-Michel Notre Dame 380 mm). Useimmissa tapauksissa junan lattiataso on laituria ylempänä. RER A:lla ollaan lähellä laiturikorkeutta, parhaimmillaan vain muutaman sentin ero. Mutta käytännössä RER C:llä matkustettaessa täytyy kiivetä parin portaan verran ylöspäin päästäkseen junaan sisään. Kaksikerrosvaunuissa alatasolle taas mennään tuosta junan lattiatasosta portaat alaspäin.

Dokumenttia eteenpäin selaamalla löytyy keskustelua eri vaihtoehdoista laiturikorkeuksien ja junan lattiakorkeuksien yhteensovittamiseksi sekä kuvasto käytössä olevasta kalustosta, mukana hyviä kuvia joissa näkyy myös millaisia portaita kaluston ovella on ja miten suhtautuvat laituriin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Voisi siis todeta, että kun esteettömyys joka tapauksessa on mahdotonta, siihen ei kannata kiinnittää huomiota. Mutta Suomessa kun se on, siitä vähintään pitää pitää kiinni. Eli sanoisin siis, että kaluston lähtökohta täytyy olla, että alakerta on laituritasolla ja ja yläkerta kokoportaat siitä ylöspäin. Ja että laituritason rakentaminen välikerrokseen ei onnistu eikä olisi ainakaan hyödyllistä.

Mutta siis RERillä kai on kaksikerroksiseen siirrytty, kun yksikerroksinen kapasiteetti loppui. Eli siis että vapaaehtoisesti ei minusta edelleenkään kannata kahden kilometrin pysäkkivälillä kaksikerroksisiin siirtyä. Asiaan toki vaikuttaa myös pysäkkivälin lisäksi keskimääräisen matkan pituus. Lähes 200 km pitkällä RERillä kai tehdään suurempi osuus pitkiä matkoja kuin meidän 50 km pitkällä Kehäradalla (joka on pisin kaupunkiratayhteys).

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kehäradan uusi arvioitu valmistumisaika on kesällä 2015, koska aikataulua tarkistettiin lentoaseman maaperästä löytyneen glykolin aiheuttamien lisätöiden vuoksi. Lisäksi on päätetty, että Vehkalan asema toteutetaan yhtäaikaa neljän jo suunnitellun aseman kanssa. Myös Kivistön aseman kattaminen ja kolmannen sisäänkäynnin rakentaminen toteutuu samanaikaisesti radan avaamisen kanssa.

Liikenneviraston tiedote

----------


## Elmo Allen

"Vehkalasta suunnitellaan tärkeää työpaikka-aluetta Vantaalla, ja siksi Vantaa halusi aseman mukaan Kehäradan ensimmäiseen vaiheeseen, kertoo Kehäradan Vantaan projektipäällikkö Harri Johansson."

Koska pääkaupunkiseudulla onkin niin paha pula toimistoneliöistä ja moottoritiebisnesparkeista. Just joo.

----------


## asoinine

> "Vehkalasta suunnitellaan tärkeää työpaikka-aluetta Vantaalla, ja siksi Vantaa halusi aseman mukaan Kehäradan ensimmäiseen vaiheeseen, kertoo Kehäradan Vantaan projektipäällikkö Harri Johansson."
> 
> Koska pääkaupunkiseudulla onkin niin paha pula toimistoneliöistä ja moottoritiebisnesparkeista. Just joo.


Hmm. Ehkäpä pulaa onkin uusista ja käytännöllisistä toimistotiloista, jonne pääsee nopeasti julkisilla lentokentältä? Miksi kaikkien pitäisi puskea jonnekin Ruoholahteen?

----------


## late-

> Ehkäpä pulaa onkin uusista ja käytännöllisistä toimistotiloista, jonne pääsee nopeasti julkisilla lentokentältä? Miksi kaikkien pitäisi puskea jonnekin Ruoholahteen?


Tosiaan hienoa, jos lentokentän lukuisten asukkaiden ei tarvitse matkustaa Ruoholahteen asti töihin  :Smile:

----------


## asoinine

> Tosiaan hienoa, jos lentokentän lukuisten asukkaiden ei tarvitse matkustaa Ruoholahteen asti töihin


Ajattelin lähinnä firmoja, joilla on paljon liikennettä maakuntiin tai maailmalle, mutta eipä autoilevien ympäryskuntalaistenkaan tarvitse vaivautua tietullien uhkaamaan Helsinkiin, jos konttori sijaitsisi tuolla...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ajattelin lähinnä firmoja, joilla on paljon liikennettä maakuntiin tai maailmalle, mutta eipä autoilevien ympäryskuntalaistenkaan tarvitse vaivautua tietullien uhkaamaan Helsinkiin, jos konttori sijaitsisi tuolla...


Mä kun luulin sun pointiksi hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Ja hyvien autoiluyhteyksien päässä kehyskunnista sitä toimistotarjontaa nimenomaan on. Aika harvalla firmalla on niin paljon liikennettä maailmalle/maailmalta, että se syrjäyttäisi tarpeena työntekijöiden hyvät kulkuyhteydet. Lentokentälle kun saa aina taksin. Ja maakuntiin tuolta on lähinnä autoyhteys. Ja niitä taas löytyy muualtakin.

----------


## asoinine

> Mä kun luulin sun pointiksi hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Ja hyvien autoiluyhteyksien päässä kehyskunnista sitä toimistotarjontaa nimenomaan on. Aika harvalla firmalla on niin paljon liikennettä maailmalle/maailmalta, että se syrjäyttäisi tarpeena työntekijöiden hyvät kulkuyhteydet. Lentokentälle kun saa aina taksin. Ja maakuntiin tuolta on lähinnä autoyhteys. Ja niitä taas löytyy muualtakin.


Hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet yhdistettyinä siihen, että autollakin pääsee paikalle ei ole huono yhdistelmä. Jos toimistolle pääsee kymmenen minuutin välein keskustasta lähtevällä junalla (tai kahdellakin vaihtoehdolla), ei yhteys ole todellakaan huono. Pääradan ja Vantaankosken radan vaikutuspiireissä asuvien ihmisten määrä lasketaan kuitenkin sadoissa tuhansissa. Vai katsotaanko matkan sujuvuus ainoastaan Espoosta tai itäisestä Helsingistä?

Noissa takseissa kentältä on sellainen piirre, että työnantaja joutuu ne maksamaan. Jos taksikuitin sijaan matkalaskulle tuleekin 1/10 hintainen paikallisjunamatka, niin se on firmalle pelkkää säästöä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Noissa takseissa kentältä on sellainen piirre, että työnantaja joutuu ne maksamaan. Jos taksikuitin sijaan matkalaskulle tuleekin 1/10 hintainen paikallisjunamatka, niin se on firmalle pelkkää säästöä.


Aika harvassa firmassa tulee taksikuitteja niin paljon, että sen takia kannattaisi sijoittautua paikkaan, jonne työntekijät pääsevät huonosti. Petaksessa nyt vain ei Kehäradasta huolimatta ole kovin kummoiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Sitä voi verrata siihen, kuinka paljon toimistot kiinnostavat Keravalla tai Kauklahdessa. Ei sen yhteydet ehkä huonot ole, mutta kun toimistotilasta on ylitarjontaa paljon parempienkin yhteyksien varrella. Vaikkapa nyt Pitäjänmäellä. Eli miksi rakentaa lisää keskinkertaisten yhteyksien toimistotilaa, jos hyviäkään ei käytetä?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> EDIT: Kehärata poistaa käännöt I- ja M-junilta myös maakunnissa, mutta siellä on mahdollisuus aikaa tasata ja kiriä Lentokentällä, 10 minuutin vuorovälin vuoksi (Pisarassa 5). Oletan siis, että Lentoasemalle tulee jokusen minuutin seisahdus, viimeistään Pisaran myötä.


Voi hyvä isä sentään... Jos noin "nerokkaasti" toimitaan niin sehän on sitten kalliin tunnelin mahdollisimman tehokasta käyttöä? Syödä kapasiteettia linjalla seisomalla?

Itse pidän edelleen kiinni siitä ajatuksesta että ennemmin tai myöhemmin, olettaen että lentorataa ei ole vielä olemassa, on pakko saada ajettua edes rajoitetusti kaukojunia lentoasemalle kehärataa pitkin. Olkoot sitten kyseessä vaikka kaukojunakäyttöön sisustetut Flirtit tai mitkä hyvänsä vekotukset, joilla on sama tekninen suorituskyky kuin Sm5:llä jottei siitäkään päästä valittamaan. Jos kehäradan normaali liikennöinti tapahtuu 10 minuutin vuorovälillä, ei liene mahdotonta esim. kerran tai pari tunnissa ujuttaa väliin yhtä kaukojunaa, jolla olisi ympäröiviin lähijuniin 5 min vuoroväli. Kyseiset kaukojunat pysähtyisivät vain lentoasemalla, mutta ne voisi ihan hyvin synkronoida aikataulullisesti lähijunien vuorovälin kanssa siten, että niiden linjanopeus on hieman alhaisempi kun pysähdyksiä ei ole väliasemilla. Tällöin vuoroväli pysyisi tasaisena 5 minuuttina, minkä ei kai pitäisi olla ongelma nykyisellekään kulunvalvonnalle, jolta ilmeisesti onnistuisi jopa 4 minuuttia? Varsinkin kun muulloin vuoroväli olisi edelleen sen 10 minuuttia, mikä mahdollistaisi sen että häiriö kaukojunavuoron kanssa ei vaikuttaisi negatiivisesti kuin välittömästi seuraavaan lähijunaan -- sitä seuraavaan mennessä epätäsmällisyydestä olisi ehditty joka tapauksessa jo toipua.

Jos tuota väitetään mahdottomaksi niin toinen vaihtoehto lienee ruveta kampanjoimaan kehäradan lähijunaliikenteen vuorovälin muuttamiseksi 15 minuuttiin 10 minuutista? Silloin taatusti väliin mahtuisi 7 min vuorovälillä myös kaukojunia. Ja toisaalta lähijunaliikenteen liikennöintikustannukset alenisivat kun tunnissa ajettaisiin 6 junan sijasta 4 junaa. Silti palvelutaso ei heikkenisi radikaalisti, kun keskimääräinen odotusaika kasvaisi 5 minuutista 7,5 minuuttiin eli 2,5 minuuttia odotusta lisää. Ja tuskin linja tässä vaiheessa on niin kuormitettu, että vuoromäärän harventaminen saisi ihmiset matkustamaan kuin sillit suolassa? Kehäradallehan ennustetaan suunnilleen raitiolinjan verran matkustajia, jotka varmaan mahtuisivat 4 junaan tunnissa ihan hyvin? Mutta sanotaan niin että tämä idea on jokerikortti, jonka vedän taskusta vasta sitten kun joku rupeaa vastustamaan kaukojunien ajamista sillä perusteella, että 5 min vuoroväli ei ole mahdollinen.   :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voi hyvä isä sentään... Jos noin "nerokkaasti" toimitaan niin sehän on sitten kalliin tunnelin mahdollisimman tehokasta käyttöä? Syödä kapasiteettia linjalla seisomalla?


Hmph. Ei sinne Kehäradalle nyt muutenkaan tule 10 minuuttia lyhyempää vuoroväliä, niin mitä haittaa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse pidän edelleen kiinni siitä ajatuksesta että ennemmin tai myöhemmin, olettaen että lentorataa ei ole vielä olemassa, on pakko saada ajettua edes rajoitetusti kaukojunia lentoasemalle kehärataa pitkin. Olkoot sitten kyseessä vaikka kaukojunakäyttöön sisustetut Flirtit tai mitkä hyvänsä vekotukset, joilla on sama tekninen suorituskyky kuin Sm5:llä jottei siitäkään päästä valittamaan. Jos kehäradan normaali liikennöinti tapahtuu 10 minuutin vuorovälillä, ei liene mahdotonta esim. kerran tai pari tunnissa ujuttaa väliin yhtä kaukojunaa, jolla olisi ympäröiviin lähijuniin 5 min vuoroväli.


Minä kannatan myös kaukojunien ajamista kehäradalla, mutta vain hiljaiseen aikaan, esim iltaisin klo 2100 jälkeen. Silloin niille olisi tarvettakin koska iltakoneisiin maakunnista tulevat ja päinvastaiseen suuntaan kulkevat haluavat varmaan päästä vähän nopeammin ja suoremmin liikumaan kuin vaihtamalla junaa Tikkurilassa, varsinkin jos heillä on paljon matkatavaraa. 

Kalustoksi sopisi varmaan pendolino, mulla on sellainen käsitys että se voi kulkea kehäradan tunnelissa, tai ainakaan isoja muutoksia niille ei tarvitse tehdä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Minä kannatan myös kaukojunien ajamista kehäradalla, mutta vain hiljaiseen aikaan, esim iltaisin klo 2100 jälkeen. Silloin niille olisi tarvettakin koska iltakoneisiin maakunnista tulevat ja päinvastaiseen suuntaan kulkevat haluavat varmaan päästä vähän nopeammin ja suoremmin liikumaan kuin vaihtamalla junaa Tikkurilassa, varsinkin jos heillä on paljon matkatavaraa.


Kehäradalta pääradalle tuleva kaukojuna joutuisi ajamaan Tikkurilan eteläpuolelle, ylittämään pohjoiseen menevän kaupunkirataraiteen ja palaamaan sitten Tikkurilaan jatkaakseen kaukojunaraidetta pohjoiseen. En usko tämän olevan ratkaisevasti nopeampaa kuin junan vaihtaminen Tikkurilassa.

Vai ehkä tämä spekulaatio tarkoitti kolmioraidetta Koivukylään? Saattaisihan sinne sellainenkin mahtua taloja purkamatta...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vai ehkä tämä spekulaatio tarkoitti kolmioraidetta Koivukylään? Saattaisihan sinne sellainenkin mahtua taloja purkamatta...


Niin, kyllä tarkoitin että se kolmioraide pitäisi ensin olla. Ymmärtääkseni joskus 1980-90-luvulla sellaista mahdollisuutta käyttää kehärataa vielä ihan vakavasti suunniteltiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minä kannatan myös kaukojunien ajamista kehäradalla, mutta vain hiljaiseen aikaan, esim iltaisin klo 2100 jälkeen. Silloin niille olisi tarvettakin koska iltakoneisiin maakunnista tulevat ja päinvastaiseen suuntaan kulkevat haluavat varmaan päästä vähän nopeammin ja suoremmin liikumaan kuin vaihtamalla junaa Tikkurilassa, varsinkin jos heillä on paljon matkatavaraa. 
> 
> Kalustoksi sopisi varmaan pendolino, mulla on sellainen käsitys että se voi kulkea kehäradan tunnelissa, tai ainakaan isoja muutoksia niille ei tarvitse tehdä.


Lähtökohtaisesti näkisin että palvelua pitää tarjota läpi päivän, mutta olet oikeassa siinä että suurin tarve on sellaisina aikoina kun junaliikenne on muuten hyvin hiljaista, siis aamun varhaisina ja illan/yön myöhäisinä tunteina. Mutta keskellä päivää on tarvetta myös. Väittäisin että normaalina junaliikenteen ruuhka-aikana tarve ei ole niin polttava, että olisi katastrofi jos ruuhkatunnin aikana vuoroa ei mahdu ajamaan. Muulloin sekaan varmaan mahtuisi, ja ideaalisti vuoroväli olisi tasainen tunti lähes läpi vuorokauden (sydänyön tunteina voisi olla vähän hiljaisempaa mutta ehkä silloinkin parin tunnin vuoroväli voisi olla hyödyllinen).

Mikä ettei sitä Pendolinollakin voisi ajaa, mutta ajatukseni on suoraan sanottuna sellainen että operaattori ei välttämättä olisi VR vaan yksityinen junaoperaattori X. Toki VR:kin voisi tätä ajaa, mutta en usko että ovat kiinnostuneita. Yksityinen firma saisi palveluun puhtia aivan eri tavalla. Tämä tietysti edellyttäisi VR:n monopolin purkamista.

Ja yksityinen junaoperaattori ei välttämättä todellakaan haluaisi ajaa Pendolinolla. Olen hieman pohtinut tätä kalustokysymystä hypoteesina että lähdetään puhtaalta pöydältä, ja kieltämättä veturivetoiset junat ohjausvaunulla olisivat modulaarisuutensa vuoksi aika houkutteleva vaihtoehto. Mutta veturit kai vaan lienevät aika kalliita? Siksi yksi erittäin potentiaalinen vaihtoehto voisi olla sähkömoottorijuna, ja jos sille tielle päädytään, niin Flirt olisi varmaan suorituskyvyltään parhaassa luokassa suhteessa hintaansa. Ja tietenkin niitä on jo Suomessa eli valmistajalla on valmiit piirustukset olemassa. Toisaalta tiedossa on, että esim. Norjassa Flirt pääsee nopeuteen 200 km/h asti, mikä tarkoittaa että Suomen rataverkon rajoitteet huomioiden Flirt kykenee tuottamaan käytännössä samantasoisen palvelun kuin Pendolino -- ja huomattavasti halvemmalla. Sisustus täytyy vain tehdä kaukojunakäytön mukaan, mutta se ei ole temppu eikä mikään. Itse asiassa kaikkein järkevintä olisi varmaan tehdä sisustus, joka olisi jotain kauko- ja lähiliikennekäytön väliltä, vähän kuin jotkut Etelä-Englannin junatyypit. Penkkejä saisi olla 2+2, niiden pitäisi olla pehmeät (=pehmeämmät kuin nykyiset IC2-penkit) ja kallistettavat, sekä mieluiten peräkkäin eikä vastatusten. Ja riittävät tilat matkatavaroille. (Sivumennen sanottuna tällainen juna olisi mille tahansa yksityiselle operaattorille kova sana koko Etelä-Suomen liikenteessä, koska sillä ajaisi helposti myös Tampere-Helsinki, Tampere-Turku, Turku-Helsinki, Helsinki-Lahti, Tampere-Lahti, Tampere-Pori yms. reittejä. Periaatteessa mukavammin kuin nykyisillä kaukojunilla, mutta silti palvellen tiheämmin eli IC2- tai lähijunatyyppisesti. Näitä kannattaisikin tilata riittävästi erilaisia tarpeita ajatellen. Myös Tampere-Pietari onnistuisi muuten mukavasti paitsi että vaatisi erikoisvarustelua.)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:55 ----------




> Kehäradalta pääradalle tuleva kaukojuna joutuisi ajamaan Tikkurilan eteläpuolelle, ylittämään pohjoiseen menevän kaupunkirataraiteen ja palaamaan sitten Tikkurilaan jatkaakseen kaukojunaraidetta pohjoiseen. En usko tämän olevan ratkaisevasti nopeampaa kuin junan vaihtaminen Tikkurilassa.
> 
> Vai ehkä tämä spekulaatio tarkoitti kolmioraidetta Koivukylään? Saattaisihan sinne sellainenkin mahtua taloja purkamatta...


Kolmioraide olisi tarpeellinen, mutta jostain syystä sellainen poistettiin vaivihkaa suunnitelmista jo kauan aikaa sitten. Minullakin on ymmärrys että alunperin sellaista suunniteltiin. En vaan osaa nimetä mitään lähdettä mistä tieto olisi peräisin. Perumisen nimellinen syy lienee kustannussäästö, mutta veikkaan että todellinen syy on se, että haluttiin estää että kehäradalle ikinä pääsisi ajamaan kaukojunalla. Näin on helppo perustella silloin kun teknisillä ratkaisuilla tehdään se mahdollisimman vaikeaksi. Toinen syy on ratageometria, joka käsitykseni mukaan on tehty suosimaan Flirtiä (eli olemaan hankala veturivetoisille junille). Tämä on typerää kun ottaa huomioon kuinka paljon siihen tunneliin investoidaan. Olisihan se järkevä tehdä siitä mahdollisimman monikäyttöinen, jotta saadaan mahdollisimman paljon hyötyä investoinnista. Mutta ei: ratikkaa vastaavien matkustajamäärien kuljettamiseksi halutaan ajaa 6 lähijunaa tunnissa verkkaiseen tahtiin kalliotunnelissa kiitoratojen ali ja vielä pysähdellä matkalla tasaamaan aikaa. Mutta sitä rahaahan näyttää riittävän kaikenmaailman hömppään...

Niin kauan kuin kolmioraidetta ei ole olemassa, täytyy käydä kääntymässä Tikkurilassa. Tyhmää, mutta niin se vain on. Vaihdoton yhteys lentoasemalta/-lle tuottaa muutakin lisäarvoa kuin vain nopean matka-ajan. Eli vaikka matka-aika olisi suunnanvaihdon vuoksi sama tai jopa hieman hitaampi, vaihdoton yhteys on houkutteleva kun ei tarvitse raahata laukkuja junasta toiseen eikä jatkoyhteys voi katketa myöhästymiseen. Iltamyöhällä ei ole todellakaan houkutteleva ajatus mennä lähijunalla Tikkurilaan odottamaan kaukojunaa. Entäpä jos myöhästyy? Jääkö koko yöksi saarroksiin Tikkurilaan? Ei hyvä. Entä jos on vielä ulkomaalainen, joka ei osaa suomea eikä tunne oloaan turvalliseksi esikaupunkiympäristössä keskellä talvista yötä, -30 asteen pakkasessa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lähtökohtaisesti näkisin että palvelua pitää tarjota läpi päivän, mutta olet oikeassa siinä että suurin tarve on sellaisina aikoina kun junaliikenne on muuten hyvin hiljaista, siis aamun varhaisina ja illan/yön myöhäisinä tunteina. Mutta keskellä päivää on tarvetta myös. Väittäisin että normaalina junaliikenteen ruuhka-aikana tarve ei ole niin polttava, että olisi katastrofi jos ruuhkatunnin aikana vuoroa ei mahdu ajamaan. Muulloin sekaan varmaan mahtuisi, ja ideaalisti vuoroväli olisi tasainen tunti lähes läpi vuorokauden (sydänyön tunteina voisi olla vähän hiljaisempaa mutta ehkä silloinkin parin tunnin vuoroväli voisi olla hyödyllinen).


Niin, ja olisi muutenkin toivottavaa etä kehäradan käyttöönoton myötä saataisiin myös yöllä kulkeviea lähjijunia-




> Mikä ettei sitä Pendolinollakin voisi ajaa, mutta ajatukseni on suoraan sanottuna sellainen että operaattori ei välttämättä olisi VR vaan yksityinen junaoperaattori X. Toki VR:kin voisi tätä ajaa, mutta en usko että ovat kiinnostuneita. Yksityinen firma saisi palveluun puhtia aivan eri tavalla. Tämä tietysti edellyttäisi VR:n monopolin purkamista.


Joo, ajattelin sitä että jos jotain nykyistä kalustoa käytttäisiin, niin VR:n pendolinot olisivat sopivimmat. Flirteihin pitkän matkan liikenten käyttöön suhtaudun vähän epäilevästi. Vaikka joissakin maissa niitä on tilattu pitkän matkan juniksi, niiiden käyttötarkoitus on kuitenkiin silloin taajamajuna tai sukkulajuna tyyppine liikennöinti, eli perustason kuljetusta ilman erityisiä mukavuuksia. PAhimpana puutteena Flirteissä näen sen etä siinä ei ole osastointia. Oikeassa kaukojunassa nimittäin on osastointi mm siksi että toisessa osastossa matkustatvat lapsiperheet ja jossain toisessa sellaiset jotka haluavat nukkua tai keskittyä työhönsä. Lisäksi Flirtiin on mahdotonta saada edes kärrytarjoilua tasoerojen vuoksi eikä hissiä saa asennettua siihen. Kioski- tai automaattimyynti ei korvaa kärrytarjoilua siltä osin koska sellaisista ei Suomen lainsäädännön mukaan saa myydä esim keskiolutta tai muita  kahvia vahvempia juomia. Ainoastaan oikeassa ravintolavaunusssa tai kärrymyynnistä saa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Muistaakseni Kehäradan kaavassa oli varaus yksiraiteiselle kolmioradalle lentoaseman suunnasta Pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteille ilman eritasoratkaisua. Näin ollen pohjoisesta lentoaseman suuntaan mahdollinen liikenne sujuisi ongelmitta (oletuksena että Kehärataa liikennöidään oikeanpuoleisesti); päinvastaiseen suuntaan junat joutuisivat ylittämään vastakkaisen suunnan raiteet kolmioraiteen molemmissa päissä. Tämä voi onnistua ainakin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella.
Olisiko tarkoitus ajaa lentoaseman kautta kulkevat kaukojunat edelleen Vantaankoskelle ja Rantaradalle? Koivukylän ja lentoaseman välillä lähiliikennemäinen vauhti ei haitanne kaukojunia, koska osuus on sen verran lyhyt. Sen sijaan jatko Helsinkiin asti olisi niin paljon hitaampi suoraan yhteyteen nähden, ettei ainakaan nykyisten junien kääntäminen kulkemaan sitä kautta ole järkevää.
Sitä paitsi ongelmana on kuinka jatkaa junat Huopalahdesta Helsinkiin. Kaupunkiradalle ne eivät mahdu. Tarvittaisiin raideyhteys Vantaankosken suunnasta Rantaradan kaukoliikenneraiteille. Sekin voisi olla yksiraiteinen ja vaihdeyhteydet yhdessä tasossa. Pohjoiseen pääsisi ilman raiteiden ylityksiä, etelään tarvittaisiin niitä kaksi.
Kun kaupunkiratoja liikennöidään Helsingin päissä 5 minuutin välein ja muualla 10 minuutin, niin näillä hännillä jää kapasiteetista puolet käyttämättä. Kaupunkiradat on sijoitettu kaukoliikenneratojen viereen, jolloin siirtyminen niiden välillä on vaikeaa. Poikkeuksena on Päärata, jossa kaupunkiradan vääränpuoleisen liikennöinnin ansiosta voidaan pohjoiseen päin vaihtaa raidetta sujuvasti. Tästä ei ole kovinkaan paljon hyötyä, koska vastakkaiseen suuntaan siirtyminen on vieläkin hankalampaa (joskus kaupunkirataa etelään tulevat kaukojunat on varmaan ohjattu sinne jo Keravalta alkaen). Vapaan kapasiteetin käyttäminen kaukoliikenteen apuna ei siis yleensä ole mahdollista.
Vapaata kaupunkiratojen tilaa voisi periaatteessa hyödyntää ajamalla Kerava - Lentoasema - Leppävaara(Espoo) - junia. Tämä edellyttäisi kuitenkin myös kolmioraidetta Huopalahteen. Lisäksi tämä ja Koivukylän kolmioraide pitäisi vetää eritasossa kaupunkiraiteille, mikä tietenkin nostaisi hintaa oleellisesti. Sitä paitsi vaihdollinen yhteys Pasilan kautta taitaisi olla nopeampi.
Tästä asiasta oli näköjään jo juttua tässä viestiketjussa aikaisemmin (sivu 63).
Juha

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Joo, ajattelin sitä että jos jotain nykyistä kalustoa käytttäisiin, niin VR:n pendolinot olisivat sopivimmat. Flirteihin pitkän matkan liikenten käyttöön suhtaudun vähän epäilevästi. Vaikka joissakin maissa niitä on tilattu pitkän matkan juniksi, niiiden käyttötarkoitus on kuitenkiin silloin taajamajuna tai sukkulajuna tyyppine liikennöinti, eli perustason kuljetusta ilman erityisiä mukavuuksia. PAhimpana puutteena Flirteissä näen sen etä siinä ei ole osastointia. Oikeassa kaukojunassa nimittäin on osastointi mm siksi että toisessa osastossa matkustatvat lapsiperheet ja jossain toisessa sellaiset jotka haluavat nukkua tai keskittyä työhönsä. Lisäksi Flirtiin on mahdotonta saada edes kärrytarjoilua tasoerojen vuoksi eikä hissiä saa asennettua siihen. Kioski- tai automaattimyynti ei korvaa kärrytarjoilua siltä osin koska sellaisista ei Suomen lainsäädännön mukaan saa myydä esim keskiolutta tai muita  kahvia vahvempia juomia. Ainoastaan oikeassa ravintolavaunusssa tai kärrymyynnistä saa. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Flirtistäkin on moneksi, kuten tämän vuoden Innotrans-messuilla Berliinissä esillä ollu Tsekkeihin LEO Express-yhtiölle Prahan ja Ostrava väliseen liikenteeseen tulevan junasarjan Premium-luokan sisustus osoittaa. Lisää kuvia ja keskustelua aiheesta tällä sivustolla. Ei se kulkuneuvon ulkokuori niin paljoa rajoita sisustusta, kuin usein kuvitellaan...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Flirtistäkin on moneksi, kuten tämän vuoden Innotrans-messuilla Berliinissä esillä ollu Tsekkeihin LEO Express-yhtiölle Prahan ja Ostrava väliseen liikenteeseen tulevan junasarjan Premium-luokan sisustus osoittaa. Lisää kuvia ja keskustelua aiheesta tällä sivustolla. Ei se kulkuneuvon ulkokuori niin paljoa rajoita sisustusta, kuin usein kuvitellaan...


Kai mun täyty uskoa että Flirtistä voidaan tehdä kaukojuna kanssa. Vaikka noista kuvista tulee enemmän mieleen Gentlemen's Clubin limousiini  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Palomaa

> Flirtistäkin on moneksi, kuten tämän vuoden Innotrans-messuilla Berliinissä esillä ollu Tsekkeihin LEO Express-yhtiölle Prahan ja Ostrava väliseen liikenteeseen tulevan junasarjan Premium-luokan sisustus osoittaa. Lisää kuvia ja keskustelua aiheesta tällä sivustolla. Ei se kulkuneuvon ulkokuori niin paljoa rajoita sisustusta, kuin usein kuvitellaan...


Ompas hieno flirtti! Tommoisella kelpais mennä..  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kyllä se kuva nyt tarkoituksensa täyttää siinä, että Flirtin voi sisustaa ihan miten haluaa, mutta itse design näyttää kyllä musta ihan järkyttävältä. Hienostuneisuuteen ei todellakaan riitä se, että lätkitään nahkapenkit ja keinopuuverhoilu. Näyttää erittäin halvalta ja viimeistelemättömältä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:01 ----------




> Kolmioraide olisi tarpeellinen, mutta jostain syystä sellainen poistettiin vaivihkaa suunnitelmista jo kauan aikaa sitten.


Mä en muista sitä suunnitelmissa koskaan nähneeni, mutta varauksena se on kyllä aina ollut. Enkä ymmärrä tarvettakaan, kun kerran Kehäradalle ei ole tulossa mitään sellaista liikennettä, joka kolmioraidetta käyttäisi. Miksi rakentaa rataa, jota ei käytetä? Tilavaraus on ihan riittävä niin kauan kuin suunnitelmissa ei ole mitään raidetta käyttäviä junia. Enkä näe, että missään tulevaisuudessa laitettaisiin Flirtillä ajettavien metrojunien sekaan kaukojunia.




> Muistaakseni Kehäradan kaavassa oli varaus yksiraiteiselle kolmioradalle lentoaseman suunnasta Pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteille ilman eritasoratkaisua.


Ja kyllä kai se tilavaraus siellä edelleenkin on.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Enkä ymmärrä tarvettakaan, kun kerran Kehäradalle ei ole tulossa mitään sellaista liikennettä, joka kolmioraidetta käyttäisi. Miksi rakentaa rataa, jota ei käytetä? Tilavaraus on ihan riittävä niin kauan kuin suunnitelmissa ei ole mitään raidetta käyttäviä junia. Enkä näe, että missään tulevaisuudessa laitettaisiin Flirtillä ajettavien metrojunien sekaan kaukojunia.


Tuo on kehäpäätelmä, ei kauhean loogista. Melko varmasti VR ei sellaista liikennettä halua ajaa, mutta ihan turha väittää ettei sellaista liikennettä ole suunnitelmissa. Odotapas vaan kunhan pääsy rataverkolle vapautuu. Joku yksityinen operaattori voi olla hyvinkin kiinnostunut ajamaan sellaista. Ja silloin ei välttämättä kysellä mitä joku keskusjohtoisesti on päättänyt vaan mitä joku itse haluaa ajaa. Sitten asiaan pitää ottaa kantaa kun ensimmäinen rataverkon kapasiteettivaraus tuohon tarpeeseen tehdään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Odotapas vaan kunhan pääsy rataverkolle vapautuu. Joku yksityinen operaattori voi olla hyvinkin kiinnostunut ajamaan sellaista.


Odotan kyllä, mutta nimenomaan odotan sitä. Miksi mikään päätöksiä tekevä taho tässä vaiheessa päättäisi rakentaa radanpätkää, jonka käyttö edellyttää kilpailun vapautumista, kun kerran kaikki päättävät tahot ovat sitä mieltä, ettei kilpailu ole vapautumassa. HSL, joka sitä eniten ajaa, ei ole suunnittelemassa liikennettä lentoasemalta pohjoiseen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:07 ----------




> Tuo on kehäpäätelmä, ei kauhean loogista.


Eikä se sitä paitsi ole kehäpäätelmä. Rata ja liikenne kulkevat käsi kädessä. Toista ei rakenneta ilman toista. Ja tiedetään, että liikennettä ei ole eikä tule, niin rataakaan ei ole eikä tule.

Edelleenkin, sinne ei voida kaukojunia ajaa, kilpailun vapautumisen myötäkään. Se on vähän niin kuin että Onnibus haluaisi ajaa Helsingistä Tampereelle pysähtyen jokaisella HSL:n pysäkillä ja koukaten vielä Vuosaaren ja Jakomäen kautta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Edelleenkin, sinne ei voida kaukojunia ajaa, kilpailun vapautumisen myötäkään. Se on vähän niin kuin että Onnibus haluaisi ajaa Helsingistä Tampereelle pysähtyen jokaisella HSL:n pysäkillä ja koukaten vielä Vuosaaren ja Jakomäen kautta.


Täh? Ei kai sellainen tulevaisuuden kaukojuna missään leinelöissä ja louheloissa rupeaisi pysähtelemään. Sano mieluummin, että se on sama kuin että Onnibus ajaisi Tampereelta Turkuun pysähtyen välillä Hämeenlinnassa, Hki-Vantaan lentoasemalla, Leppävaarassa ja Salossa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Täh? Ei kai sellainen tulevaisuuden kaukojuna missään leinelöissä ja louheloissa rupeaisi pysähtelemään.


Ei varmasti, mutta sen pitäisi ajaa siellä niiden junien välissä, jotka pysähtyvät.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei varmasti, mutta sen pitäisi ajaa siellä niiden junien välissä, jotka pysähtyvät.


"Onneksi" siellä on vaan 10 min vuoroväli ja uudella radalla aluksi todella vähän asemia. Jos ne uudet asemat tulevat kaupungin maksettaviksi, voi kestää aika kauan, että konkurssi-Vantaa löytää niihin rahojakaan. Minähän en aikataulujen suunnittelemisesta mitään ymmärrä, mutta jos kauko-Flirt änkee kehäradalle juuri lähijunan nenän edestä, pysähtyy lentoasemalla reiluksi ajaksi ja ehkä tarpeen vaatiessa sitten Martsarissakin, niin tuskin tuosta kovin kummoista ongelmaa saa kokoonkeitettyä. Lähijunien raiteilla mennään niin lyhyt matka, että tarvittaessa kaukojuna voi pudottaa nopeutensa vaikka miten alhaiseksi tuolla pätkällä ja se on silti paljon kätevämpi kuin vaihto jossain epämääräisellä lähiöasemalla sekakäyttäjien seassa.

SRS:n jäsenajeluilla ollaan muuten muun muassa menty metrolla Itiksestä Kamppiin ja junalla Helsingistä Vantaankoskelle pysähtymättä välillä missään. Toki viikonloppuna, mutta keskellä päivää. Eikä vauhti missään vaiheessa tippunut ärsyttävän hitaaksi eikä näitä erikoisjunia suunniteltu siten, että ne vaikuttaisivat vuorojunien kulkuun. Ihan jo tällä perusteella väitän, että taitava aikataulusuunnittelija kykenee kyllä änkemään kerran tunnissa kaukojunan sinne 10 min vv:n sekaan ihan pätevästi.

Mitenkäs muuten se raideyhteys pohjoisesta kehäradalle, kai se kuitenkin kaavassa on vielä vaikkei sitä nyt toteutetakaan? Ja miten on Huopalahdessa, onko siellä varaukset ratayhteydelle pohjoisesta länteen?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Rata ja liikenne kulkevat käsi kädessä. Toista ei rakenneta ilman toista. Ja tiedetään, että liikennettä ei ole eikä tule, niin rataakaan ei ole eikä tule.


Mutta se ratahan on rakenteilla jo, siis kehärata. Tosin viitannet varmaan kolmioraiteeseen? Se on totta, että painetta sen rakentamiseen ei juuri nyt ole (olkoonkin että kaukonäköistä olisi rakentaa tuo kerralla valmiiksi tulevaisuuden tarpeita varten, joita ei välttämättä vielä edes hahmoteta), mutta tarkkaan ottaen kehäradan käyttäminen kaukoliikenteeseen ei edellytä kolmioraidetta jos prospektiivinen liikennöitsijä on niin hullu (=ennakkoluuloton  :Wink: ) että käy kääntymässä Tikkurilassa. Pitäisi oikeastaan tarkistaa ratakaavioista millaiset vaihteet Tikkurilassa on eli miten absurdi operaatio tuo kääntö olisi, mutta periaatetasolla kehäradan käyttöön on siis pakko ottaa kantaa sillä hetkellä kun joku ensimmäisen kerran esittää ajavansa sinne kaukojunalla. Ja tuolla lähiliikenteen liikennöintisuunnitelmalla on aika vaikea perustella miksi kaukojunan operointi pitäisi kieltää.

Pitäisi vaan ensin päästä eroon VR:n monopoliasemasta, mutta kyllä siinäkin asiassa EU:n paine ilmeisesti kasvaa 4. rautatiepaketin myötä. Siitäkin huolimatta että Saksassa ja vähän Ranskassakin jotkut ovat aika takaperoisesti sitä mieltä, että pitäisi palata takaisin vertikaalisesti integroituihin rautatieoperaattoreihin, jotka hallitsisivat itse ratojansa.

Sivumennen sanottuna ne kuvat siitä kauko-Flirtistä olivat aika upeita! Enpä ollut ennen noita nähnyt. Mutta tuo on proof-of-concept sille mitä olen koko ajan sanonut eli että Flirt kelpaa erinomaisesti myös kaukoliikenteeseen. Toki kaikki eivät nahkapenkeistä tykkää, mutta tuollaiset materiaaliasiathan voi kukin kaluston tilaaja päättää itse. Itse en voi väittää erityisesti pitäväni VR:n nykyisistä penkeistä: huonot istua (varsinkin verrattuna sinisiin vaunuihin) ja se pointy-haired-boss -tyylinen niskatyyny on kyllä itsestään sielunvihollisesta, etten pahemmin sano.

----------


## mv

> Ja miten on Huopalahdessa, onko siellä varaukset ratayhteydelle pohjoisesta länteen?


Ainakaan ajantasa-asemakaavassa ei näy minun taidoillani mitään varaukseen viittaavaa:

kuva

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ainakaan ajantasa-asemakaavassa ei näy minun taidoillani mitään varaukseen viittaavaa:
> 
> kuva


Eipä toisaalta yllätä. Olisihan se kaukonäköisempää kuin sopii odottaa. Toisaalta rajoitettua käyttöä ajatellen suunnanvaihto Huopalahdessa ei liene mahdoton ajatus. Kenties sitä voisi ehkä helpottaa strategisesti sijoitetulla lyhyellä lisäraiteella nykyiselle rata-alueelle (jos mahtuu)?

----------


## kompura

> Joo, ajattelin sitä että jos jotain nykyistä kalustoa käytttäisiin, niin VR:n pendolinot olisivat sopivimmat. Flirteihin pitkän matkan liikenten käyttöön suhtaudun vähän epäilevästi. Vaikka joissakin maissa niitä on tilattu pitkän matkan juniksi, niiiden käyttötarkoitus on kuitenkiin silloin taajamajuna tai sukkulajuna tyyppine liikennöinti, eli perustason kuljetusta ilman erityisiä mukavuuksia.


Minusta Flirt sopisi nykyiselläänkin hyvin juuri keskipitkille luokkaa tunnin kestäville matkoille vallan mainiosti. Ei sellaisen matkan aikana välttämättä mitään palveluita tarvitse, ja jos tarvitsee, niin joku kahvi/välipala-automaatti voisi olla vallan riittävä palvelutaso. Myös lentoliikenteessä 'low-cost' ja 'no-frills' -tyyppinen palvelukonsepti on osoittautunut menestykseksi lyhyillä matkoilla. Toki osa haluaa maksaa täyden palvelun lennoista mutta monelle riittää pelkkä edullinen kuljetuspalvelu.

Flirt on kuitenkin suunniteltu varsin nopeaksi, suurin linjanopeus 160 km/h, ja tämä menee kokonaan hukkaan stop-and-go liikennöinnissä kaupunkiradoilla. Veturijuniin verrattuna taas teho/painosuhde on hyvä: painoa vain 132t mutta lyhytaikainen teho 2600 kW. Laskeskelin, että kevyellä kuormalla kiihdytys 0-60 km/h pitäisi onnistua 14 sekunnissa (1.2 m/s^2) ja n. minuutissa pitäisi saavuttaa 160 km/h (2600 kW). Niinpä keskipitkät matkat, joilla pysähdellään usein sopisivat Flirtille hyvin.

Jos lentokenttäliikennettä ajattelee, niin Flirt vaikuttaisi sopivalta kalustolta taajamajunatyyppiseen liikennöintiin joltain Turku-Tampere-Kouvola-etäisyydeltä. Kauempaa, jostain Vaasa-Jyväskylä-Kuopio-Joensuu-linjalta Pendolino varmaankin olisi parempi mutta näissä alkaa lentäminen tarjota huomattavaa ajansäästöä junaan verrattuna.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:02 ----------




> Eipä toisaalta yllätä. Olisihan se kaukonäköisempää kuin sopii odottaa. Toisaalta rajoitettua käyttöä ajatellen suunnanvaihto Huopalahdessa ei liene mahdoton ajatus. Kenties sitä voisi ehkä helpottaa strategisesti sijoitetulla lyhyellä lisäraiteella nykyiselle rata-alueelle (jos mahtuu)?


Vaikka kaavassa ei varausta olekaan, niin kai tuohon jonkinlaisen kolmioraiteen voisi saada sovitettua ilman, että se kovin pahasti haittaa muuta kaavaan merkittyä? Jos oikein tulkitsin 'Radan geometria'-ohjetta, niin esim. 60 km/h kaarteelle riittäisi säteeksi 208 metriä.

Tuohon kaavakuvaan saa joten kuten sovitettua ainakin 50-60 km/h nopeudelle riittävät kaarteet ilman että mitään kovin tärkeännäköistä jäisi alle. Tätä isommat kaarteet taas eivät oikein sovi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta Flirt sopisi nykyiselläänkin hyvin juuri keskipitkille luokkaa tunnin kestäville matkoille vallan mainiosti. Ei sellaisen matkan aikana välttämättä mitään palveluita tarvitse, ja jos tarvitsee, niin joku kahvi/välipala-automaatti voisi olla vallan riittävä palvelutaso. Myös lentoliikenteessä 'low-cost' ja 'no-frills' -tyyppinen palvelukonsepti on osoittautunut menestykseksi lyhyillä matkoilla. Toki osa haluaa maksaa täyden palvelun lennoista mutta monelle riittää pelkkä edullinen kuljetuspalvelu.


Juuri näin piti itsekin sanoa, mutta unohtui. Ikinä en ole Tampere-Helsinki tai Tampere-Turku välillä tarvinnut ravintolavaunun palveluita tai edes kärrymyyntiä. Se on pääosin turha palvelu. Tampere-Oulu -välillä olen muutaman kerran syönyt siellä jotain pullaa, kerran kai hot dogin, mutta tarjonta ja hinnat eivät houkuta. Mukaan kannattaa mieluummin hakea omat eväät vaikka Stockan delistä.

Ei olisi ollenkaan katastrofi jos ravintolavaunut hävitettäisiin kokonaan Etelä-Suomen liikenteestä. Pitkän matkan kaukojunissa sellainen voisi olla, mutta tasoa pitäisi nostaa, jotta siitä olisi mitään iloa.




> Flirt on kuitenkin suunniteltu varsin nopeaksi, suurin linjanopeus 160 km/h, ja tämä menee kokonaan hukkaan stop-and-go liikennöinnissä kaupunkiradoilla. Veturijuniin verrattuna taas teho/painosuhde on hyvä: painoa vain 132t mutta lyhytaikainen teho 2600 kW. Laskeskelin, että kevyellä kuormalla kiihdytys 0-60 km/h pitäisi onnistua 14 sekunnissa (1.2 m/s^2) ja n. minuutissa pitäisi saavuttaa 160 km/h (2600 kW). Niinpä keskipitkät matkat, joilla pysähdellään usein sopisivat Flirtille hyvin.


Nämä tiedot taitavat päteä Suomessa käytössä oleviin Flirteihin? Norjassa on ainakin käytössä Flirt-versio, jonka suurin nopeus on 200 km/h. Tuskin on estettä tilata vastaavalla speksillä (tosin suomalaisella raideleveydellä) junia Suomeenkaan vai onko suomalaisversion ja tuon välillä merkittäviä rakenteellisia eroja? Olen ymmärtänyt että Suomessa Flirt hyödyntää täkäläistä väljää kuormaulottumaa, mutta onko sillä vaikutusta siihen millaiset moottoritehot junaan voidaan asentaa ja mitkä ovat törmäyslujuusarvot tms.?




> Jos lentokenttäliikennettä ajattelee, niin Flirt vaikuttaisi sopivalta kalustolta taajamajunatyyppiseen liikennöintiin joltain Turku-Tampere-Kouvola-etäisyydeltä. Kauempaa, jostain Vaasa-Jyväskylä-Kuopio-Joensuu-linjalta Pendolino varmaankin olisi parempi mutta näissä alkaa lentäminen tarjota huomattavaa ajansäästöä junaan verrattuna.


Tämä on hyvä tapa hahmottaa asia, jos kohta en ole erityisen vakuuttunut Pendolinon eduista edes noilla pidemmillä matkoilla, poislukien ehkä ravintola. Jos miettii Flirtin sisätilojen esteettömyysrajoituksia ja vertaa Pendolinoon niin Flirtiin edes pääsee esteettömästi sisään suoraan junan lattiatasolle. Pendolinoon ei pääse, vaikka sisällä ei olekaan kynnyksiä.

IC2-vaunut ovat oikeastaan aika funktionaalisia, varsinkin sitten kun junan runkoon saadaan mukaan ohjausvaunu. Tosin IC2-vaunujen sisustus on karu verrattuna siihen mitä se voisi olla. Mutta tuollahan ei ole paljonkaan tekemistä itse vaunun teknisten ominaisuuksien kanssa.

----------


## late-

> Tuohon kaavakuvaan saa joten kuten sovitettua ainakin 50-60 km/h nopeudelle riittävät kaarteet ilman että mitään kovin tärkeännäköistä jäisi alle. Tätä isommat kaarteet taas eivät oikein sovi.


Eiköhän kolmioraiteet jotenkin pysty tekemään. Aivan noin yksinkertaista ei kylläkään ole. Kaarrevaihteita Suomessa ei yleensä käytetä eli vaihteiden pitäisi olla suoralla. Siirtymäkaarteineen kaarteen säde on myöskin eri kuin tasasäteisenä piirrettynä. Vihdintie ylittää radan sillalla, joten siltaa tarvitaan lisää. Erkaantuminen tasossa syö kapasiteettia aika lailla. Huopalahden aseman puolelta näkee miten paljon tilaa kaupunkiratojen eritasoinen risteys vie. Joistakin asioista voidaan tietenkin tinkiä, jos tarvetta on. Joka tapauksessa ratkaisu maksaisi sen verran rahaa ja maa-alaa, että sille pitäisi oikeasti olla myös käyttöä tiedossa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:51 ----------




> Nämä tiedot taitavat päteä Suomessa käytössä oleviin Flirteihin? Norjassa on ainakin käytössä Flirt-versio, jonka suurin nopeus on 200 km/h.


NSB:n viisivaunuisissa Flirteissä on yksi ylimääräinen vetävä teli junan keskellä. En osaa sanoa tarvitaanko sitä suuremman huippunopeuden vai NSB:n omien vaatimusten takia. Joka tapauksessa olettaisin, että joustavana valmistajana Stadlerilta löytyy ratkaisu Suomeenkin.

NSB:n Flirteissä on myös osastointi (väliovet kuvan taka-alalla). Eipä junaan ole mikään ongelma lisätä kevyitä väliseiniä ja ovia. Sellaisia saa raitiovaunuihinkin. Juna on sisustuksen kannalta pitkälti tyhjä putki, johon voi viritellä sisälle mitä haluaa. Varmasti Flirtiin löytyy ratkaisu myös kärrymyynnille, jos sellaista erityisesti haluaa. Esimerkiksi kevyt nostin tai parista portaasta selviytyvät kärryt, jollaisia on ainakin SBB:llä käytössä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei olisi ollenkaan katastrofi jos ravintolavaunut hävitettäisiin kokonaan Etelä-Suomen liikenteestä. Pitkän matkan kaukojunissa sellainen voisi olla, mutta tasoa pitäisi nostaa, jotta siitä olisi mitään iloa.


Kyllä ravintolavaunu puolustaa paikkansa myös Hki-Tampere tai vastaavan pituisten matkojen junissa. Nyt niitä onneksi alkaa tulla IC2 juniin kanssa. Ravintolavaunussa käynti kesken matkaa on ohjelmanumero muuten ehkä vähän pitkästyttävän matkan aikana ja pääsee jaloittelemaan. Ravintolavaunu anniskeluoikeuksineen on junan kilpailuvaltti busseihin, tai omalla autolla liikkumiseen verrattuna. 

Ja huom kaikki ravintolavaunussa käyvät matkustajat eivät ole mitään juoppoja, monet matkustavat junalla aika harvoin mutta ovat ehkä valinneet junan juuri siksi että voi vähän juhlistaa matkantekoa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

Jos ravintolapalvelut eivät kannattaisi noissa junissa kokonaistaloudellisesti operaattorin kannalta, niin VR olisi varmasti lopettanut ne aikapäiviä sitten.

----------


## kompura

> Jos ravintolapalvelut eivät kannattaisi noissa junissa kokonaistaloudellisesti operaattorin kannalta, niin VR olisi varmasti lopettanut ne aikapäiviä sitten.


Jos ravintolavaunut ym. ovat todella kannattavia, ts. myyntituotot kattavat kaikki niistä aiheutuvat kulut, niin samapa niitä on lisätä junaan. Sen sijaan, jos ravintolavaunut/tarjoilukärryt ym nähdään lähinnä palveluina, joilla perustellaan asiakkaille IC-junien lisämaksuja, niin minusta ne joutaa jättää pois ainakin lyhyiltä reiteiltä ja olisi parempi alentaa lisämaksua. 

Paljonko muuten maksaa pelkkä ravintolavaunun vetäminen vaikka jollain Hki-Tampere-välillä?

----------


## janihyvarinen

Ravintolavaunu ei tuota minulle lisäarvoa 1,5 tunnin mittaisella matkalla. Ja eipä niitä IC2-junissa ole tähän mennessä ollutkaan vaan pääosin sellaisissa jotka jatkavat pidemmälle.

----------


## ultrix

Menee jo vähän sivuraiteelle, mutta minä näkisin mielelläni kahvilaosastot jopa paikallisjunassa. Ne vain pitäisi paloitella oikein: aamulla aamupalaa, päivällä välipalaa ja illalla iltapalaa, eikä yrittääkään tarjota täyden palvelun ravintolavaunua.

----------


## vompatti

Ihan sivuraiteella ollaan. Helsinki-Tampere-välin IC2-junissa ei nyt ravintolavaunua ole enkä usko että VR siihen junaan on ravintolavaunua tuomassa. Suurin osa ravintolavaunun asiakkaista tilaa kuitenkin vain kahvia ja kaljaa, ja sitä voidaan halvemmalla tarjota kärrymyynnistä. A-oikeudet junissa on jo nyt, kunhan vain sattuu valitsemaan istumapaikkansa oikein. Ravintolavaunu tulee kalliiksi, kun ravintolavaunun asiakkaalle pitää tarjota istumapaikka sekä matkustajavaunussa että ravintolavaunussa. 




> Menee jo vähän sivuraiteelle, mutta minä näkisin mielelläni kahvilaosastot jopa paikallisjunassa. Ne vain pitäisi paloitella oikein: aamulla aamupalaa, päivällä välipalaa ja illalla iltapalaa, eikä yrittääkään tarjota täyden palvelun ravintolavaunua.


Kuvitellaan, että juna lähtee Helsingistä noin kello 11 ja saapuu noin kello 13 Tampereelle. Koko paras lounasaika kuluu junassa! Kyllä jotakin ruokaa olisi syytä tarjota. Mutta ei aamupala- tai lounastarjoiluun omaa ravintolavaunua tarvita. Keitto voidaan keittää vaikkapa aseman ravintolassa ja kantaa kattila junaan. Tarjoiluun riittäisi osa matkustajavaunua hieman eri tavalla sisustettuna.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Itse matkustan lentokoneella n kerran viidessä vuodessa ja kaukojunalla 2-3 kertaa vuodessa. Junamatkoista jotkut ovat työmatkoja ja silloin ei tietenkään olutta sovi juoda, mutta jos on kyseessä vapaa-ajan matka ja se osuu ajankohdallisesti niin että ei ole mitään työ- tai autolla ajovelvoitteita sen jälkeen niin onhan se mukava vähän matkaa juhlistaa istuskelemassa ravintolaaunussa poriseva juoma edessään.

Lisäksi ravintolavaunuissa on se hyvä puoli että ne matkustajat joista lähtee vähän melua kun he juhlistavat matkaansa, eivät häiritse sitten niitä jotka haluavat nauttia hiljaisuudesta matkan aikana. 

Ravintolavaunun ja alkoholiannislkelun poistaminen kaukojunista tekisi matkanteon yhtä tylsäksi kuin autolla ajamisen ja ABC-huoltamoissa poikkeamisen. 

Olen ymmärtänyt että IC2 junat eivät jää pelkästään Tampereelle vaan ne jatkavat Jyväskylään, Poriin tai Seinäjoelle jolloin kokonaismatka Helsingistä on yli 3 tuntia. Silloin on kyllä paikallaan jos uusien 2-kerrosravintolavaunujen myötä niitä saataisiin myös näihin IC2-junavuoroihin.

Lyhyillä matkoilla välipalojen, keskikaljan ja siiderin myynti onnistuisi varmaan myös kioskityyppisestä luukusta josta matkustajat itse hakisivat eväänsä , mutta Suomen alkoholilainsädäntö kieltää alkoholijuomien myynnin sellaisesta. Pitää olla joko ravintolavaunu tai junaemäntä joka myy suoraan istumapaikoille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Kuvitellaan, että juna lähtee Helsingistä noin kello 11 ja saapuu noin kello 13 Tampereelle. Koko paras lounasaika kuluu junassa! Kyllä jotakin ruokaa olisi syytä tarjota. Mutta ei aamupala- tai lounastarjoiluun omaa ravintolavaunua tarvita. Keitto voidaan keittää vaikkapa aseman ravintolassa ja kantaa kattila junaan. Tarjoiluun riittäisi osa matkustajavaunua hieman eri tavalla sisustettuna.


Ganz genau.




> Olen ymmärtänyt että IC2 junat eivät jää pelkästään Tampereelle vaan ne jatkavat Jyväskylään, Poriin tai Seinäjoelle jolloin kokonaismatka Helsingistä on yli 3 tuntia. Silloin on kyllä paikallaan jos uusien 2-kerrosravintolavaunujen myötä niitä saataisiin myös näihin IC2-junavuoroihin.


En usko, että ERd-vaunuja tulee nykyisenkaltaisiin IC2-pikataajamajuniin, mutta olisi kyllä toivottavaa, jos olisi joku vompatin kuvailema palveluvaunu. ERd-vaunut tulevat todennäköisesti olemaan HelsinkiOulu-InterCityissä, jossa suunnilleen joka toinen vuoro ajetaan Pendolino-kalustolla ja joka toinen kokonaan kaksikerroksisella IC-kalustolla, 200 km/h nopeustasoon perustuen samoilla lähtö- ja saapumisminuuteilla.

----------


## Kantokoski

Tuota Pitäjänmäen alueen raidehaarakohtaa tulee ensisijassa tarkastella Pääkaupunkiseudun projekteja varten. ELSA:lta lentoradalle on kyllä vaihtoehtoisia paikkoja. 

Mutta mutta, lentorataa on turha kiirehtiä vuosikymmeniin. Lentoliikenne on murroksessa. Öljyn hinta nousee. Öljylähteet ehtyvät. Tällaisessa tilanteessa ei kannata laittaa miljardeja lentoratoihin, vaan tarkkailla mikä on lentoliikenteen tulevaisuus. Sillä välillä kehärata ja mahdollisesti Helsingin Kaupungin raideyhteys Pasilasta kuljettavat lentokentälle vaivattomasti ja tuossa tuokiossa.

Lentoratoja kauaskantoisempaa voisi olla tarkastella intrakontinentaalisia ja interkontinentaalisia luotijunayhteyksiä. Helsingistä olisikin kätevää päästä Berliiniin, Brysseliin ja Pariisiin esim. yöjunalla, eikä hiilijalanjälki tukehduta lapsenlapsiasi. Yhteyksiä tulisi tarkastella niin Baltian kuin Ruotsinkin kautta. Euroopan suurissa raideterminaaleissa voi sitten ottaa Malagan tai Rodoksen tai jonkun muun kulahtaneen lomakohteen suunnan junan. Ja ehkä Venäjä joskus uudistaa trans-siberian yhteyden luotijunaksi, niin pääsee sitten vaikka Thaimaahankin nopeasti ja omaa takamusta ajattelematta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta mutta, lentorataa on turha kiirehtiä vuosikymmeniin. Lentoliikenne on murroksessa. Öljyn hinta nousee. Öljylähteet ehtyvät. Tällaisessa tilanteessa ei kannata laittaa miljardeja lentoratoihin, vaan tarkkailla mikä on lentoliikenteen tulevaisuus. Sillä välillä kehärata ja mahdollisesti Helsingin Kaupungin raideyhteys Pasilasta kuljettavat lentokentälle vaivattomasti ja tuossa tuokiossa.


Päinvastoin: lentoliikenteen murros on nimenomaan syy kiirehtiä lentorataa. Liittymälentoja Vantaalle on karsittu jo nyt, esim. Tampereelta pääsee vain 4 kertaa päivässä. Muistan ajan jolloin lentoja oli 7, eikä siitä ole kauaa. Lähitulevaisuudessa ennustan että syöttöliikenne loppuu kokonaan (vrt. case Seinäjoki), vaikka nuo koneet ovatkin nykyään järjestään viimeistä paikkaa myöten täynnä, ja usein myydään ei-oota (aika ärsyttävää koettaa bookata lentoyhteyttä Eurooppaan tai kauemmas ja havaita että pullonkaula onkin HEL-TMP -välillä...). Maaliikenteen rooli tulee korostumaan, ja nimenomaan junaliikenteen. Muussa tapauksessa voi tapahtua seuraavaa, jompi kumpi skenaario tai molemmat:

1) Suuret kaupungit ehkä Oulua lukuunottamatta jäävät lentoliikennemottiin kun SAS vielä menee konkurssiin, ja kun junallakaan ei pääse kulkemaan Vantaan kentälle suoraan, niiden vientiteollisuus alkaa näivettyä. Tästä eteenpäinkin voi jatkaa kuvittelua, mutta en viitsi. Mainittakoon kuitenkin että siihen liittyy BKT:n romahdus, suuret joukot työttömiä Helsingin lievealueille pyrkimässä ja asuntojen hintojen jyrkkä nousu Suomen eteläkärjessä ja romahtaminen muualla.

2) SAS pysyy pystyssä tai sen korvaa uusi toimija (joko pohjoismainen tai Lufthansa tms.) ja muun Suomen lentoyhteydet rakentuvat entistä enemmän vaihtamiselle Tukholmassa, Kööpenhaminassa tai jossain saksalaisessa hubissa. Finnair menettää osan peruskuormastaan Euroopan-reiteilä, joita on pakko supistaa. Tämä heijastuu laskuna kaukoreittien matkustajamäärissä, joita Euroopan-reitit syöttävät. Kaukoreittejä on pakko karsia, mikä entisestään syö verkostohyötyjä. Helsinki-Vantaa taantuu kunnes siitä lopulta tulee pienen eurooppalaisen maan pääkaupungin ei-hubimainen lentokenttä tyyliin Varsova tai Vilna. Tai Oslo -- mutta ilman runsasta kotimaanliikennettä.

Kehärata ei ole millään muotoa sujuva tai hyvä yhteys lentokentälle muutoin kuin propagandassa. Pohjoisesta tullessa se edellyttää junan vaihtamista matkalaukkujen kanssa, mikä on aina tuskaa. Helsingistä tullessa se on vain n. 5 minuuttia nopeampi kuin nykyinen bussiyhteys. Tämä on typerää, koska kehäradan hinnalla olisi saanut lentoradan, jolla kentälle pääsisi kaikista Tampereen ja Lahden suuntien kaukojunista vaihtamatta, ja toisaalta Helsingin keskustasta pääsisi kentälle varttitunnissa. Lähes kaikkia palveltaisiin paremmin kuin kehäradalla, jonka palvelutarpeen olisi hoitanut sujuvammin *ja* edullisemmin raitiotiellä kuin raskasraidetunnelilla.

----------


## Kantokoski

Aasian lennot lentävät Venäjän ilmatilassa, niin rahti kuin ihmisetkin. En vähättelisi Suomen kenttien roolia hubina.

Kotimaan kenttien näivettymisestä kertoo, ettei ole ollut matkustajia riittävästi, eikä se johdu suoran radan puutteesta. Vaikka Finnair ja VR ovatkin hinnoitelleet itsensä kattoon.

Kehärata nyt vaan oli ns. luonnollisin ratkaisu, sillä saatiin yhdistettyä Vantaankosken rata ja päärata. Vantaalaiset saivat raideyhteyden Itävantaan ja Länsivantaan välille. Niiden välillä kun ei ole kuin lentokenttä, mutta nyt tosin lentokentän eteläpuoli on kasvanut kivikaupungiksi. Pelkästään lentokentällä työskentelee 10 000 ihmistä. Pelkkä HKL:n rata Pasilasta tai lentorata ei olisi riittänyt näihin tarpeisiin. Uudenmaan väestökehitys on räjähtänyt kasvuun, ja nyt työstettävässä maakuntakaavassa varaudutaan 430 000 ihmisen asuttamiseksi. Siihen tarvitaan raiteita, ja kehäradan myötä rakennetaankin uusia kaupunginosia.

Lentoradassa on kyllä pointti, siis että se olisi suora yhteys lentomatkustajille. Lentoradalle menisi kaikki pikajunat. Uudellemaalle tosin matkustetaan muuallekin kuin lentoasemalle. En tiedä onko pikajunien ainoat järkevät pysähdyspaikat Uudellamaalla lentoasemalla ja Pasilassa? Mahdollisesti myös Keravalla. Tikkurilakin on hyvä pysähdyspaikka. Ja tämänhetkinen pikajunien pysähdystilanne Uudellamaalla onkin erittäin hyvä. Miinus tietysti suoran lentoasemayhteyden perään kaipailevat.

Lentoradan myötä pääradan Kerava-Helsinki väli vapautuisi kokonaan lähijunien ja taajamajunien käyttöön, ja kun Helsingin päässä (Pisara) asiat saadaan kuntoon, voi lähijuna- sekä taajamajunaliikennettä kehittää, lisätä vuoroja. + lisäraide Kerava-Riihimäki välille.

HKL:n rata Pasilasta lentoasemalle ja edelleen Tuusulaan tarvitaan, siis jos lentorata rakennetaan. Lentoradalle mahtuisi ruuhkatunteina vain 2 paikallisjunaa ja muutama paikallisjuna-asema. Tämä ei tue Tuusulan kaavoitustarpeita. Lisäksi paikallisjunien tunneliasemat Tuusulassa olisivat äärimmäisen kalliita. HKL:n rata Tuusulassa voi mennä pinnassa ja halpoja seisakkeita voi olla 6-7.

Onko junamatkustajia jotka lentomatkalle menossa, niiden määriä yms selvitetty?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Aasian lennot lentävät Venäjän ilmatilassa, niin rahti kuin ihmisetkin. En vähättelisi Suomen kenttien roolia hubina.


Suomen yli voi lentää myös välilaskutta (kuten useimmiten tehdään). Lisäksi samalle isoympyräreitille sijoittuvat ainakin myös Pietari ja Tukholma.




> Kotimaan kenttien näivettymisestä kertoo, ettei ole ollut matkustajia riittävästi, eikä se johdu suoran radan puutteesta. Vaikka Finnair ja VR ovatkin hinnoitelleet itsensä kattoon.


Väärä tulkinta. Tampereelta ainakin Helsingin-koneet ovat tupaten täynnä, mutta silti vuorot on karsittu minimiin. Tämä kertoo vain siitä ettei lentäminen ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa. Ja kuinka voisi ollakaan kun Finnair antaa käytännössä liittymälennon ilmaiseksi tai lähes ilmaiseksi, jotta pärjää kilpailussa.

Ja kyllähän muultakin Suomesta tulee melkoinen määrä lentomatkustajia Finnairin lennoille Vantaalta maailmalle. Yhä harvempi vain saapuu Vantaalle kotimaanlennolla ja yhä useampi esim. autolla. Niin ilmeisesti jopa Seinäjoelta asti, kun kerran ei ole parempiakaan yhteyksiä.

Syy-seuraussuhde ei mene niin, että Seinäjoki olisi näivettynyt, lentojen kysyntä romahtanut ja siksi ne olisi lopetettu vaan niin että lento ei ole enää ollut kilpailukykyinen joten kysyntä on romahtanut ja lennot ovat loppuneet. Kehityskulku voi toki jatkua niin, että kun Seinäjoelle ei enää pääse lentäen, paikkakunnalla alkavat taantua alat, jotka tarvitsevat kansainvälisiä yhteyksiä. Vastaus on että yhteyksiä Helsinki-Vantaalle pitää kehittää, mutta lentäen tie on kuljettu loppuun ja nyt pitää panostaa junayhteyteen.




> Kehärata nyt vaan oli ns. luonnollisin ratkaisu, sillä saatiin yhdistettyä Vantaankosken rata ja päärata. Vantaalaiset saivat raideyhteyden Itävantaan ja Länsivantaan välille. Niiden välillä kun ei ole kuin lentokenttä, mutta nyt tosin lentokentän eteläpuoli on kasvanut kivikaupungiksi. Pelkästään lentokentällä työskentelee 10 000 ihmistä. Pelkkä HKL:n rata Pasilasta tai lentorata ei olisi riittänyt näihin tarpeisiin. Uudenmaan väestökehitys on räjähtänyt kasvuun, ja nyt työstettävässä maakuntakaavassa varaudutaan 430 000 ihmisen asuttamiseksi. Siihen tarvitaan raiteita, ja kehäradan myötä rakennetaankin uusia kaupunginosia.


"Luonnollinen" ratkaisu kehärata oli vain niiden intressipiirien mielestä, jotka sen halusivat omien etujensa vuoksi. Kehäradan historiasta on aiemmin täällä kertonut mm. Antero Alku. Kaikki vaiheet eivät kestä päivänvaloa.

Kehäradan virallisenkin matkustajaennusteen mukaan sille tulee vähemmän matkustajia kuin esim. Tampereen raitiotielle. Silti mm. liikennevirasto lobbaa kehärataa merkittävänä hankkeena ja vastikään dissasi Tampereen ratikkaa liian vähän hyötyjä tuottavaksi, mikä on totaalista puutaheinää. Jos kehärata palvelee niin suuria joukkoja kuin väität niin miksi se ei näy edes ennustetuissa matkustajamäärissä, joilla on pyritty perustelemaan hankkeen tarve? Tosiasiassa kehäradan matkustajamäärän palvelemiseen raitiotie olisi oiva väline, ja se palvelisi jopa paremmin koska pysähtyisi tiheämmin eikä tarvitsisi liityntäliikennettä.




> Onko junamatkustajia jotka lentomatkalle menossa, niiden määriä yms selvitetty?


Heikosti. Joskus kauan sitten selvitettiin mikä osuus lentoaseman matkustajista saapuu sinne junalla. Ei kovin moni, mikä ei yllätä koska (sujuvaa) junayhteyttä ei ole. Mutta jos lentorata olisi olemassa, voin vakuuttaa että en edes harkitsisi liittymälentoa tai bussia Tampereelta. Eikä varmaan kukaan muukaan, jos tunnissa pääsisi (noin tunnin matka-aika on mahdollista jo nykyjunilla ja ilman merkittäviä radanparannustoimia). Sama pätee tietysti muuallakin Etelä- ja Keski-Suomessa. Uskon että matkustajamäärä olisi merkittävä, mutta vielä tärkeämpiä olisivat aluekehitysvaikutukset (esim. Tampere tunnin päässä lentoasemasta = houkuttava sijoittumiskohde bisnekselle), strategiset intermodaliteettivaikutukset (nivoo junat ja lennot yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi) ja ympäristövaikutukset (mahdollistaa liittymälentojen lopettamisen).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kehärata nyt vaan oli ns. luonnollisin ratkaisu, sillä saatiin yhdistettyä Vantaankosken rata ja päärata.


Siis luonnollisempi ratkaisu Vantaan sisäistä liikennettä ajatellen. Mutta Helsingin ja lentokentän välillä melko epäluonnollinen. Ketjun otsikko on "Raideyhteys Helsingin lentokentälle", Kehärataa kuvaisi paremmin otsikko "Vantaan metro". Vantaankosken radan ja pääradan yhdistämisellä ei mielestäni ole vantaalaisten kannalta, muttei myöskään valtakunnallisesti niin mitään merkitystä mihinkään.

Vaan onko luonnollista louhia maan alle 655 miljoonaa euroa, kun Jokeri-tyyppinen pikaraitiolinja olisi hoidellut saman asian huomattavasti tuohon hintaan nähden melkein ilmaiseksi? Raitiolinjan toimien yhteytenä Tikkurilasta ja vaikkapa Leppävaarasta lentokentälle sekä lentorata tekisi Vantaan metron tarpeettomaksi hankkeeksi. Tuntuu, että jo tänä päivänä lukuja katsellaan vähän eri tavalla, ja nyt päätöstä tehdessä Kehäradalle sanottaisiin luultavasti ei.




> Lentoradassa on kyllä pointti, siis että se olisi suora yhteys lentomatkustajille. Lentoradalle menisi kaikki pikajunat.


Ennemminkin pysäyttäisin kaikki suurnopeusjunat. Suomi on valtavan kokoinen maapala, jossa on asutuskeskuksia harvassa. Sellaisella 650 km:lla rataa, joka Oulusta olisi raiteita pitkin Helsinki-Vantaalle, voisi kilpailla lentoliikenteen kanssa ihan tosissaan. Välillä pysähdyspaikkoina kaksi muuta suurempaa kaupunkia, Seinäjoki ja Tampere, teoreettinen matka-aika vaikkapa neljä tuntia. Rovaniemeltäkin pitäisi pystyä kaiken järjen mukaan päästä Helsinki-Vantaalle viidessä tunnissa. Muutaman vuoden päästä viisi tuntia on ihan okei, kun verrataan sitä tunnin ja 20 minuutin lentoon, jonka päälle tulee luonnollisesti matka lentokentälle/lentokentältä, saapuminen vähintään puoli tuntia etuajassa, mahdollinen myöhästyminen (jotka ovat jo enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus) ja mahdollinen matkatavaroiden odottelu. Jos hinta saadaan kohdalleen, voisi junafirma iskeä sisämaanlentojen kimppuun ja nyhtää melko helposti palasia tästä kakusta. Tässä ja muissakin ketjuissa on jo mainittu öljyn hinta, ilmastonmuutos, tulivuorenpurkaukset jne. Löytyy paljon syitä keskittää jo ennestään kriisissä olevaa lentoliikennettä. Samalla turvataan reittien pysyvyys ja tulevaisuuden kehitys. Mm. Espanjassa Renfe on näyttänyt aika pitkää nenää lentoyhtiöille. Muualla Euroopassa tullaan jo kohta hyvää vauhtia perässä, Jopa muualla Pohjolassa on suuria suunnitelmia. Mutta Suomessahan ei olla kiinnostuneita olla mitään suunnannäyttäjiä ja edelläkävijöitä (eikö?). Veikö Nokian osakekurssi mukanaan innostuksen kaikkeen uuteen ja moderniin tekniikkaan?

Suurten kaupunkien lisäksi en näe mitään syytä pysähtyä Helsinki-Vantaan kautta kulkevilla junilla missään muualla kuin määränpäissä sekä muutamassa suuremmassa kaupungissa matkalla, poikkeuksena Helsinki-Vantaa ja ehkä Pasila (sekä tietenkin Turun satama, jos joskus rantaradalta saadaan yhteys lentorataan. Tämä edellyttää tietenkin, että paikalliset yhteydet pelaa. Muut kuin suurnopeusjunat pysähtykööt edelleenkin riihimäillä ja tikkuriloissa.




> HKL:n rata Pasilasta lentoasemalle ja edelleen Tuusulaan tarvitaan, siis jos lentorata rakennetaan.


Mihin ihmeeseen sitä tarvitaan? Tästä olisi kiva saada jotain lukuja ja faktaakin.




> Onko junamatkustajia jotka lentomatkalle menossa, niiden määriä yms selvitetty?


Eiköhän. Oletko kokeillut etsiä Googlella?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ennemminkin pysäyttäisin kaikki suurnopeusjunat. Suomi on valtavan kokoinen maapala, jossa on asutuskeskuksia harvassa. Sellaisella 650 km:lla rataa, joka Oulusta olisi raiteita pitkin Helsinki-Vantaalle, voisi kilpailla lentoliikenteen kanssa ihan tosissaan. Välillä pysähdyspaikkoina kaksi muuta suurempaa kaupunkia, Seinäjoki ja Tampere, teoreettinen matka-aika vaikkapa neljä tuntia. Rovaniemeltäkin pitäisi pystyä kaiken järjen mukaan päästä Helsinki-Vantaalle viidessä tunnissa. Muutaman vuoden päästä viisi tuntia on ihan okei, kun verrataan sitä tunnin ja 20 minuutin lentoon, jonka päälle tulee luonnollisesti matka lentokentälle/lentokentältä, saapuminen vähintään puoli tuntia etuajassa, mahdollinen myöhästyminen (jotka ovat jo enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus) ja mahdollinen matkatavaroiden odottelu. Jos hinta saadaan kohdalleen, voisi junafirma iskeä sisämaanlentojen kimppuun ja nyhtää melko helposti palasia tästä kakusta. Tässä ja muissakin ketjuissa on jo mainittu öljyn hinta, ilmastonmuutos, tulivuorenpurkaukset jne. Löytyy paljon syitä keskittää jo ennestään kriisissä olevaa lentoliikennettä. Samalla turvataan reittien pysyvyys ja tulevaisuuden kehitys.


Nimenomaan näin. Periaatteessa Suomessa riittäisi yksi lentoasema, jos junayhteydet olisivat riittävän hyvät. Tähän suuntaan ollaan menossa Ranskassakin.

Tosin olisin varovainen sanan "keskittäminen" suhteen. Moni tekee liian helposti johtopäätöksen että ei kun hallinnollisella päätöksellä sulkemaan muita lentoasemia. Väärin! Muillakin lentoasemilla voi olla markkinarakonsa, esim. Lapissa talviturismi ja Tampere-Pirkkalassa halpalennot. Sekä joitakin suoria ulkomaanyhteyksiä vähän muualtakin. Näiden pitää jatkossakin voida toimia markkinaehtoisesti. Mutta syöttöyhteydet Helsinki-Vantaalle kannattanee silti hoitaa rationaalisemmin kuin harvakseen kulkevilla liityntälennoilla.

Ikävä tosin sanoa, mutta periaatteessa "Suomen lentoaseman" optimaalinen paikka ei ole Helsinki-Vantaa. Maantieteellisesti se voisi olla Jyväskylän Tikkakoski, mutta jos väestön painopiste huomioidaan, Tampere-Pirkkala voisi olla vahvoilla. Mutta jos realisteja ollaan, luulen että Vantaalle on investoitu niin paljon, että hevillä tilanne ei muutu. Sellainen rationaalinenkin peruste toki voisi olla, että jos pääliikennesuunta on Eurooppa niin esim. Keski-Suomesta Helsinkiin matkustaessa matkustaisi sentään lievästi oikeampaan suuntaan kuin päinvastoin joutuisi tekemään. (Turku olisi tosin tällä gateway-periaatteella oikeampi paikka.) Tarkkaan ottaen Helsinki on idempänä kuin kohtuullisen iso osa Suomea, joten ero ei ole niin iso kuin luulisi. Ja kaukolennoilla esim. New Yorkiin tai Tokioon Vantaa on syrjemmässä kuin eräät muut osat Suomea.

Mutta kuten sanottu, ehkä voimme lähteä siitä oletuksesta, että Helsinki-Vantaa on ja pysyy tietystä epäoptimaalisuudestaan huolimatta. Asian kääntöpuoli on siinä, että se avaa markkinarakoa myös muille lentoasemille. Tampere-Pirkkalan väestökeskeinen sijainti tekee siitä luonnollisen "Suomen halpalentokeskuksen" ihan markkinaehtoisesti. Ja Turun gateway-sijainti tarjoaa hienot mahdollisuudet maa- ja lentorahdin yhdistämiseen, kuten jo nykyään tapahtuu.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tosin olisin varovainen sanan "keskittäminen" suhteen.


Totta! Tästä tulee monelle paha maku suuhun, etenkin, jos lentokenttä sijaitsee toisessa päässä yli tuhatkilometristä maata. Rolloon voisi syntyä toinen tällainen "päälentoasema", johon japanilaiset ja brittiläiset Lapin matkailijat pääsevät suorilla lennoilla. Jyväskylässäkään ei olisi pahitteeksi kenttä, josta pääsisi naapurimaihin, muutamaan isompaan eurooppalaiskaupunkiin sekä ehkä pariin kaukokohteeseen. Yhdellä isolla ja kahdella pienemmällä pääkentällä ainakin pitäisi pärjätä. Halpafirmat (jos konsepti vielä tulevaisuudessa kannattaa näin hyvin), yksityiskäyttö ja harrastustoiminta pitänevät muut kentät aukinaisina vuoden ympäri.




> Ikävä tosin sanoa, mutta periaatteessa "Suomen lentoaseman" optimaalinen paikka ei ole Helsinki-Vantaa.


Helsinki-Tallinna -tunneli (tai nykyistä vielä sujuvampi lauttayhteys sekä suora juna terminaalin alle) voisi auttaa houkuttelemaan Eestistä saapuvia, joka vähän tasapainottaisi kentän maantieteellisesti epäedullista sijaintia. Siis jos Riika ja AirBaltic ei vedä tässä asiassa pitempää kortta.

Lentoliikenne on tällä hetkellä taas jonkinlaisessa muutosvaiheessa ja tulevaisuutta on vähän vaikea nähdä. Mutta eri skenarioihin on kuitenkin hyvä varautua, ja mikäs sen parempi keino kuin pysyvä infra ja selkeys.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kehäradan virallisenkin matkustajaennusteen mukaan sille tulee vähemmän matkustajia kuin esim. Tampereen raitiotielle.


Poikittaisilla uusilla yhteyksillä on viime vuosina ollut tapana yllättää positiivisesti. Muistelkaapa vaikkapa Jokeria. Aika näyttää miten käy, mutta tässä asiassa tällainen optimisti toivoisi olevan oikeassa.  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Poikittaisilla uusilla yhteyksillä on viime vuosina ollut tapana yllättää positiivisesti. Muistelkaapa vaikkapa Jokeria. Aika näyttää miten käy, mutta tässä asiassa tällainen optimisti toivoisi olevan oikeassa.


Totta sinänsä. Ja raitiotiehankkeet maailmalla yllättävät yleensä säännönmukaisesti ennusteita suuremmilla matkustajaluvuilla (joten otaksuisin tämän pätevän ainakin Tampereen ratikkaan).

Sellainen huolestuttava piirre kehäradassa vain on tällaisten odotusten kannalta, että se ei tuo kuin muutaman uuden aseman liikenteen piiriin. (Tietysti vähän isommalle joukolle uusia asemia tulee tehokkaampi keskinäinen yhteys.) Tällainen rajoittaa todennäköisyyttä, että matkustajaennusteet ylitetään dramaattisesti. Samaa korridoria palveleva ratikka todennäköisesti saisi enemmän matkustajia kuin tunnelijuna, koska sillä olisi useampi pysäkki ja syntyisi valtavasti enemmän pysäkkien välisiä vaihdottomia yhteyspareja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 3:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 3:05 ----------




> Helsinki-Tallinna -tunneli (tai nykyistä vielä sujuvampi lauttayhteys sekä suora juna terminaalin alle) voisi auttaa houkuttelemaan Eestistä saapuvia, joka vähän tasapainottaisi kentän maantieteellisesti epäedullista sijaintia. Siis jos Riika ja AirBaltic ei vedä tässä asiassa pitempää kortta.


Tämä on varsin totta.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kyllä kehäradalle tulee matkustajia. Vai miksi kehä-III täytyy parannella vähän väliä miljoonilla muutamilla jollei muutaman satasenkin syönyt? Koska esimerkiksi pelkästään lentoasemalla on 10 000 työntekijää, jotka istuvat yksin autoissaan ruuhkauttaen liittymät ja kaistat. Kehäradan varren uusien asuinalueiden rakentaminen kestää vuosia. Käyttäjämäärät lisääntyvät siis.

En tiedä miksi se on ei-uusimaalaisille vaikeaa ymmärtää että Helsingin ja Uudenmaan väestönkasvu on lähtenyt exponentiaaliseen kasvuun. Juuri nyt sorvattavassa Uudenmaan maakuntakaavassa sovitetaan alueelle reilussa 30 vuodessa (2040) rakennettavaksi asunnot 430 000 ihmiselle. Metropolialueen kunnat ovat juuri saaneet sovittua n. 13 000 asunnon rakentamisesta vuosittain. 

Pakkoliitospelko laittaa hihat rullalle, ja yhteistyön pyörät pyörimään. Esimerkiksi Sipoo kasvattaa väkilukuansa n. 40 000 uudella asukkaalla (2025) ja tavoittelee lähes 15 000 uutta työpaikkaa. Kohta on Nikkilän rata käytössä, ja HELI-ratakin alkaa edetä. Kirkkonummi ottaa 430 000 kakusta 60 000 asukkaan väkimäärän tavoitteen (2030), kuntakeskus laajenee, ja Sundsbergiin rakennetaan kokonaan uusi 'kaupunki'. Vai miksi luulette että Länsiväylää juuri laitettiin moottoritietasolle Kirkkonummelle asti? Ja arvatkaa jatkuuko metro Kivenlahdesta Sundsbergiin? Tuusulan asukastavoite taasen on 47000 (2020) ja 55500 (2030).

Kehyskunnat ovat sopineet 20 vuoden päästä asuttavansa yhteensä 170500 asukasta. Helsinki, Espoo (+Kauniainen) ja Vantaa varautuvat 250000-300000 uuteen asukkaaseen. 20 vuoden päästä Uudellamaalla on uusia asukkaita i) nopealla kasvulla 300 000, ii) perus kasvulla 225 000 ja iii) hitaalla kasvulla 185 000.

Mutta kyllä, ratoja tarvitsee muukin Suomi. Mutta ei ne junat siellä kulje ilman veturia. Ja minun ei ole syytä tässä mainita paljonko metropoli tuottaa Suomen bkt:sta.

Pikajunat eivät 'ennen' pysähtyneet Uudellamaalla kuin Pasilassa ja Helsingin keskustassa, joissa vaihdettiin lähijunaliikenteeseen (tai mihin vaihdettiinkaan). Näiden lisäksi pikajunat pysähtyivät Riihimäellä (joka on Hämeessä) jossa vaihdettiin R tai H junaan. Tikkurilan pysähdys on melko uutta, ja se toteutettiin lentomatkustajia varten. Riihimäen merkitys on vähentynyt Lahden oikoradan myötä.

Kun muuta Suomea ajatellaan, on jalointa, nyt kun Savon rata on oikaistu (Lahden oiko), on tarpeen oikaista Turun rata eli rakentaa ELSA, ja on tarpeen myös oikaista Itä-Suomen (Karjalan) rataa sekä Pietarin rataa - eli tehdä HELI. Ja sitten vasta lentorata. On hyvä että metropolin paikallisjunat menevät Pisaraan ja Kehärataan pyörimään, sekä muutamat lähijunat heiluriksi Espoon ja Keravan välille. Myös muun muassa Lohjan ja Porvoon sekä Nikkilän taajamajunat pääsevät alulle. Pääradan taajamajunia Järvenpäähän, Hyvinkäälle ja Riihimäelle voidaan lisätä vuoroja. Eikä pidä unohtaa lisääntyvää pikajunatarjontaa kaikkialle Suomeen.

Jos lentorata rakennettaisiin nyt, saattaisi ELSA ja HELI taas vaan lykkääntyä ja lykkääntyä. Kyllä ensin kannattaa rakentaa ELSA ja HELI, jotta on jotain mitä kytkeä lentorataan. Lentoradan linjaus ei tule selviämään vielä pitkään aikaan, onko linjaus Viinikkalassa vai nykyisellä terminaalilla. Jos Viinikkalan terminaali rakennetaan, kumpaan lentoradan linjaus kannattaa tehdä? Vaihdon kehärataan saattaa siis kuitenkin joutua tekemään vaikka lentorata rakennettaisiin. Onneksi siis on kehärata ettei taksilla tarvitse suhata terminaalien välillä. Ja tosiaan, RHK aikoo laittaa kaikki pikajunat lentoradalle, jolloin Helsinki-Kerava pääratayhteys jää Uudenmaan paikalliskäyttöön, onhan radan varrelle keskittynyt suurin osa Uudenmaan väestöstä. RHK ei halua paikallisjunia lentoradalle, eikä ne sinne edes mahdu. RHK ei aio rakentaa kuin lentoaseman rautatieaseman. Lentorata nopeuttaa pikajunien reittiä Pasilaan ja Helsingin keskustaan.

Rataverkkojen kehittäminen Suomessa on yhtä tärkeää kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla. Mutta yhtä tärkeää on katsoa intrakontinentaalista ja interkontinentaalista kehitystä. Teknisesti Trans-Atlanttinen suurnopeusjunalinja on mahdollinen Lontoon ja New Yorkin välillä. Mutta ajankohtaisuus on aivan muualla. 

Venäjä on äskettäin laittanut 11 miljardia euroa Trans-Siberian radan parannukseen, jotta sillä voi matkustaa nopeammin, mutta ennen kaikkea rahdin nopeuttamiseksi Eurooppaan. Laivakuljetukset rekkoineen ja kontteineen kestävät pitkään ja maksavat paljon. Suurnopeusjunayhteyksillä rahtijunilla pystyy tuomaan enemmän tavaraa halvemmalla ja nopeammin. Rahtijuna Kiinasta Prahaan kestänee 7 päivää ja maksaa noin 2800 dollaria (rahtijunat kulkevat henkilöliikennettä hitaammin). 

Venäjä on myöskin sitoutunut laittamaan 65 miljardia dollaria rata- ja motaritunneliin Beringin salmen yhteyteen yhdistämään Euraasia ja Amerikat. Silta olisi ehkä halvempi, mutta autolla sitä voisi käyttää vain kesäisin (juna kulkisi ympäri vuoden). Miltä tuntuisi pakata matkalaukut ja kävellä läheisen Kamppi-Töölö-Pasila pikaraideyhteyden erään haaran seisakkeelle, istua laadukkaaseen ja raikkaaseen pikaraidekulkuneuvoon ja ottaa kätevä ja nopea Mannerheimin raidereitin pyrähdys rautatieasemalle, ostaa lippu San Franciscoon, tai jonnekin muualle? Sillä suurilla juna-aikataulunäytöillä on kaikki maailman metropolit mistä valita.

Tuo ei ole pelkkä mielikuva, vaan totisinta lähitulevaisuutta. Beringin salmen luotijunayhteyden kautta rahdin ja ihmisten lisäksi kulkee öljy- sähkö-, maakaasu-, tietoliikenne ja muita putkia. Suomen tulisi rakentaa Jäämerelle yhteys Kajaanista Rovaniemen/Kemijärven kautta Sodankylään ja Inariin ja siitä Jäämerelle. Koska Chunnel eli Channel on pussinperä, ja Kiina sekä Intia suuria manufacturing- ja alkutuotantomaita, EU:n kannattaisi rahoittaa mojovasti Rail Balticaa sekä Helsinki-Tallinna rautatietunnelia. HELIllä pääsee sitten Pietariin ja edelleen Moskovaan ja vaikka Trans-Siberian radalle. Venäjä on vaatinut Rail Balticaa Tallinnasta suoraan Pietariin. No sehän ei tule kuuloonkaan. Helsinki-Tallinna (ehkä mieluummin Porkkalan kautta) tunneli on maailmanpoliittisesti ja maailmantaloudellisesti ehkä tärkeämpi kuin arvata saatatte.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Kantokoski, viittasin viralliseen matkustajamääräennusteeseen. Jos kasvu on niin valtavaa kuin väität, miksei sitä ole laitettu siihen mukaan? Kyse ei ole antihelsinkiläisyydestä vaan puhtaasti virallisiin laskelmiin viittaamisesta.

Tikkurilan pysähdys lentomatkustajia ajatellen ei juuri käytännössä vaikuta nykypäivänä. Pari kertaa olen itse käyttänyt Tikkurilaa tuossa tarkoituksessa viimeisen puolentoista vuosikymmenen aikana. Kerran taksilla, kerran bussilla 61. Paunun Expressbussia olen yleensä käyttänyt useamman kerran vuodessa (riippuen montako työmatkaa on tullut tehtyä minäkin vuonna)  ja liittymälentoa vielä enemmän.

Mainitsemistasi ratahankkeista lentorata on hyödyllisin, koska se toisi välittömät hyödyt kaikista muista kuin Turun suunnasta lentoasemalle kulkeville. Se on hyödyllinen jo sellaisenaan eikä sitä tarvitse kytkeä vähemmän hyödyllisiin hankkeisiin muualla. Tämä on taas tätä poliittista "priorisointia", jossa pyritään lykkäämään kaikkein tarpeellisimmat hankkeet viimeiseksi, koska näin saadaan ensin toteutettua hankkeita, joita niiden omilla meriiteillä tarkasteltuna ei välttämättä toteutettaisi ikinä tai ainakaan ei niin nopeasti.

Siitä olen samaa mieltä, että Helsinki-Tallinna -tunneli on paljon tärkeämpi kuin yleisesti ymmärretään. Se pitäisi toteuttaa nopeasti, samoin jatko Rail Balticana Tallinnasta etelään. Näen että lentorata ja Tallinnan-tunneli kytkeytyvät luontevasti yhteen siten että lentoradan raiteet jatketaan tunneliin Helsingin alle (mahdollisesti tosin maan pinnalla Pasilassa käyden), johon tulee maanalainen kaukoliikenneasema ja suora jatkoyhteys Tallinnan-tunneliin. Näin voidaan ajaa junia jopa Rovaniemeltä Tallinnaan ja edelleen Eurooppaan, esim. Varsovaan, Berliiniin, Brysseliin ja Pariisiin asti. Raideleveyden vaihtamiseen on onneksi tekniset ratkaisut jo olemassa, kaluston tarvitsee olla vain kuormaulottumaltaan sopivaa ja relevantein sähkö- ja kulunvalvontajärjestelmin varustettua.

----------


## petteri

> Näin voidaan ajaa junia jopa Rovaniemeltä Tallinnaan ja edelleen Eurooppaan, esim. Varsovaan, Berliiniin, Brysseliin ja Pariisiin asti. Raideleveyden vaihtamiseen on onneksi tekniset ratkaisut jo olemassa, kaluston tarvitsee olla vain kuormaulottumaltaan sopivaa ja relevantein sähkö- ja kulunvalvontajärjestelmin varustettua.


Miksi paljon kukaan haluaisi matkustaa junalla vaikka Helsingistä Berliiniin tai Pariisiin? Se vie tolkuttomasti aikaa, maksaa paljon ja kuormittaa ympäristöä lentoa enemmän kun infra huomioidaan.

Silloin kun ei ole kyse hyvin kuomitetuista reiteistä, lentoliikenteen ympäristökuormitus on samalla tasolla tai matalampi kuin nopean junan matkustuskilometriä kohti.  Lentoliikenteen ympäristökuormitus on toki korkea kun sitä mitataan matkatuntia kohti, kun lentokoneen nopeus on 800 km/h, sillä voidaan matkustaa kauas ja nopeasti. Matkustajakilometriä kohti sen sijaan lentoliikenne pärjää ihan hyvin moniin muihin kulkuvälineisiin verrattuna, jos kyse ei ole vilkkaasta reitistä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksi paljon kukaan haluaisi matkustaa junalla vaikka Helsingistä Berliiniin tai Pariisiin? Se vie tolkuttomasti aikaa, maksaa paljon ja kuormittaa ympäristöä lentoa enemmän kun infra huomioidaan.


Voisin harkita lomareissuksi vaikka ensi kesänä, jos olisi tarjolla.

Mutta vakavasti: kyse on pidemmän aikavälin tilanteesta. Lentäminen tuskin voi jatkua nykymittakaavassa ikuisesti ellei polttoaineiden suhteen tapahdu todellisia innovaatioita. Juna on sähkövetoinen, joten sen energialle on vaihtoehtoisia tuotantomalleja. Lisäksi täytyy muistaa tavarakuljetukset.

Emme voi lähteä ajatuksesta, että lentämisen tultua mahdottomaksi elämä vain pysähtyy. Hyvää esimakua saatii tuhkapilven aikana. Suomi lienee kaikkein haavoittuvin Euroopan maista energiakriiseille kansainvälisessä liikenteessä ja kuljetuksissa, koska olemme virtuaalinen saari, josta on kiinteitä rautatieyhteyksiä Euroopan ydinalueille vain pitkää kiertotietä tai EU:n ulkopuolelta (Venäjän kautta) kiertäen. Siksi on meidän etumme toimia. Ja koska rakentaminen on pitkä projekti, oikea aika toimia on nyt. Sitten kun tilanne on päällä, on jo liian myöhäistä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Poikittaisilla uusilla yhteyksillä on viime vuosina ollut tapana yllättää positiivisesti. Muistelkaapa vaikkapa Jokeria. Aika näyttää miten käy, mutta tässä asiassa tällainen optimisti toivoisi olevan oikeassa.


Minä taas vähän pelkään, että pessimismiin on aihetta ja syynä on se, että tämä rata ei ole kovinkaan kummoinen poikittaisyhteys. Se kyllä lähtee kehän suuntaan, mutta kaartuukin sitten kummassakin suunnassa Pasilaan. Seurauksena on, että rataa käyttävä joutuu tekemään ison sakkolenkin olipa hän menossa melkein minne päin tahansa. Eli kääntäen omalla autolla pääsee lähes aina paljon suorempaa reittiä määränpäähänsä. Poikkeuksen tekee Itä- ja Länsi-Vantaa, joiden välille rata tietenkin luo hyvän yhteyden. Tällä välillä varmaan matkustaminenkin lisääntyy. Luontevampaa olisikin, jos Vantaankosken rata jatkuisi kohti Klaukkalaa ja lentokentältä tuleva rata taas Espoon suuntaan, esimerkiksi Leppävaaraan. Voihan olla, että joskus tulevaisuudessa tilanne korjataan tällaiseksi ja Kehärataa jatketaan Light-trailina Espooseen. Silloin nimitys Kehärata olisi paremmin oikeutettu. Jokeri on suosittu, koska se _ oikaisee_  monen joukkoliikennematkaa, Kehärata taas _ mutkistaa_  matkaa.

Tosin liikenneväylillä on taipumusta luoda itse oma kysyntänsä. Eli voisi olla mahdollista, että yhteyksien parantuessa alueen vetovoima kasvaa ja se alkaa vetää maankäyttöä luokseen. Potentiaalia on varsinkin siksi, että seutu on jo valmiiksi tieliikenteen yhdessä solmukohdassa. Tämä tietenkin edellyttää, että ne yhteydet todella parenevat. Eli tässä tilanteessa Tikkurilasta ja toisaalta jostain pisteestä Myyrmannin ja Vantaankosken välillä tulisi muodostua seututason joukkoliikenteen solmukohtia, esimerkiksi niin, että Myyrmanniin tulisi pikaraitiotie- ja brt-linjoja Espoosta. Tosin tätä kehitystä estää se tosiasia, että vaikutusta maankäyttöön voi vain syntyä asemien kautta ja niitä ei ole kovin monta, joista sitä paitsi yksi on Lentoasemalla. Tätä voi verrata tilanteeseen Itäväylällä, jossa kehitys periaatteessa hyvistä edellytyksistä huolimatta ei ole käynnistynyt.

----------


## 339-DF

Nimimerkki Kantokosken kirjoitus tänään klo 10:53 on suorastaan hilpeä. Lisää tällaisia sunnuntaiviihteitä, pyydän!

----------


## Max

> Venäjä on myöskin sitoutunut laittamaan 65 miljardia dollaria rata- ja motaritunneliin Beringin salmen yhteyteen yhdistämään Euraasia ja Amerikat. Silta olisi ehkä halvempi, mutta autolla sitä voisi käyttää vain kesäisin (juna kulkisi ympäri vuoden).


Muistuttaisin tässä yhteydessä, että Venäjällä Beringin salmea lähin rautatie on yli  5000 km päässä Komsomolsk-na-Amure -nimisessä kaupungissa eikä maantieyhteys paljoakaan lähempänä. Ihan pelkkä tunneli Beringin salmen ali ei siis todellakaan riitä. Lisäksi tuo pitkähkö väli on lähes kokonaan asumatonta tundraa, joten matkustajamääriä ei ainakaan paikallisjunilla kasvatettaisi...

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta mutta, lentorataa on turha kiirehtiä vuosikymmeniin. Lentoliikenne on murroksessa. Öljyn hinta nousee. Öljylähteet ehtyvät. Tällaisessa tilanteessa ei kannata laittaa miljardeja lentoratoihin, vaan tarkkailla mikä on lentoliikenteen tulevaisuus. Sillä välillä kehärata ja mahdollisesti Helsingin Kaupungin raideyhteys Pasilasta kuljettavat lentokentälle vaivattomasti ja tuossa tuokiossa.


Näkymät ovat sellaiset, että kerosiinin kallistuessa lyhyen matkan hypyt loppuvat ja lentoliikenne on kilpailukykyinen enää pitkän matkan liikenteessä, jossa todellisia vaihtoehtoja ei ole. Vaikka Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasema lakkaisi olemasta kokonaan, ei Kehäradan ja Lentoradan risteyskohdassa oleva Lentoasema - Flygplatsen-niminen liikennepaikka jäisi kummitusasemaksi, koska se olisi ilmiselvä paikka rakentaa kaupunkia ja jopa lisäisi molempain ratain matkustajamääriä verrattuna tilanteeseen 2015 (lentomelualue). Nythän on jo pitkään puhuttu siitä, että Malmin lentoaseman tilalle pitäisi rakentaa kaupunkia, ja ilmeisesti Berliinin lakkautettujen kenttien tilalle on sellaista tulossakin. Tampereellahan rakennettiin jo 20 vuotta sitten Härmälän lentoaseman alueelle omakotitaloja, työpaikka-alue ja Pirkkahalli (jossa soi harkkapilli  :Razz: ).




> Lentoratoja kauaskantoisempaa voisi olla tarkastella intrakontinentaalisia ja interkontinentaalisia luotijunayhteyksiä. Helsingistä olisikin kätevää päästä Berliiniin, Brysseliin ja Pariisiin esim. yöjunalla, eikä hiilijalanjälki tukehduta lapsenlapsiasi. Yhteyksiä tulisi tarkastella niin Baltian kuin Ruotsinkin kautta. Euroopan suurissa raideterminaaleissa voi sitten ottaa Malagan tai Rodoksen tai jonkun muun kulahtaneen lomakohteen suunnan junan. Ja ehkä Venäjä joskus uudistaa trans-siberian yhteyden luotijunaksi, niin pääsee sitten vaikka Thaimaahankin nopeasti ja omaa takamusta ajattelematta.


Interkontinentaalinen juna on ajankohtainen aikaisintaan vuonna 2100. Ollakseen kilpailukykyinen lentokoneen kanssa, junan täytyisi mennä suoraa reittiä keskinopeudella vähintään 500 km/h. Mantereen sisäisessä liikenteessä hitaampikin nopeus riittää, esim. yöjunayhteys Helsingistä Keski-Euroopan kaupunkeihin on täysin realistinen skenaario noin 2030-50. Mutta mitenkäs Suomenlahti alitetaan? Siihen tarvitaan Lentorataa, jota pitkin alitetaan Pasila ja Helsingin keskusta matkalla Tallinnaan. Näin Helsingin nykyinen henkilöratapiha voisi jäädä lähi- ja taajamajunien käyttöön, eikä Pisaraa tarvittaisi  samalla ruuhkainen päärata helpottuisi Helsingin ja Keravan välillä, jossa nopeiden taajamajunien (H/R/Z/Eil-junat) määrä voitaisiin nostaa neljästä jopa kahteentoista vuoroon tunnissa. Tämä tarkoittaisi sitä, että nykyisten H/R/Z-junien vuoroväli puolitettaisiin puoleen tuntiin kunkin linjan osalta ja lisäksi voitaisiin ajaa kaukoraiteilla sekä PorvooKeravaHelsinki-junia että PorvooÖstersundomHelsinki-junia.




> Kehärata ei ole millään muotoa sujuva tai hyvä yhteys lentokentälle muutoin kuin propagandassa. Pohjoisesta tullessa se edellyttää junan vaihtamista matkalaukkujen kanssa, mikä on aina tuskaa. Helsingistä tullessa se on vain n. 5 minuuttia nopeampi kuin nykyinen bussiyhteys. Tämä on typerää, koska kehäradan hinnalla olisi saanut lentoradan, jolla kentälle pääsisi kaikista Tampereen ja Lahden suuntien kaukojunista vaihtamatta, ja toisaalta Helsingin keskustasta pääsisi kentälle varttitunnissa. Lähes kaikkia palveltaisiin paremmin kuin kehäradalla, jonka palvelutarpeen olisi hoitanut sujuvammin *ja* edullisemmin raitiotiellä kuin raskasraidetunnelilla.


Lentorataa odotellessa, voisiko joku kirjatun matkatavaran palvelu hoitaa pakaasit Tampereelta ulkomaille saakka? Tästä keskusteltiin muutama vuosi sitten, että esim. Finnair (tai Finavia, kenen vastuulle nää kuuluu?) voisi perustaa Tampereen asemalle kioskin, johon annettaisiin matkatavarat ja ne kuljetettaisiin tavalla tai toisella HelsinkiVantaalle ja edelleen määränpäähän. Ainoastaan kevyet käsimatkatavarat jäisivät junassa kuljetettavaksi, jolloin vaihto Flirttikyytiin helpottuisi Tiksissä oleellisesti.




> Kehärata nyt vaan oli ns. luonnollisin ratkaisu, sillä saatiin yhdistettyä Vantaankosken rata ja päärata. Vantaalaiset saivat raideyhteyden Itävantaan ja Länsivantaan välille. Niiden välillä kun ei ole kuin lentokenttä, mutta nyt tosin lentokentän eteläpuoli on kasvanut kivikaupungiksi. Pelkästään lentokentällä työskentelee 10 000 ihmistä. Pelkkä HKL:n rata Pasilasta tai lentorata ei olisi riittänyt näihin tarpeisiin. Uudenmaan väestökehitys on räjähtänyt kasvuun, ja nyt työstettävässä maakuntakaavassa varaudutaan 430 000 ihmisen asuttamiseksi. Siihen tarvitaan raiteita, ja kehäradan myötä rakennetaankin uusia kaupunginosia.


Luonnollinen ratkaisu karttaa katsoen olisi ollut jatkaa rataa pätkä kerrallaan: ensin Kivistöön, sitten Klaukkalaan, Nurmijärvelle ja lopulta Rajamäelle, josta vanhaa Hangon rataa pitkin Hyvinkäälle. On suorastaan surkuhupaisaa, että rakennetaan lentomelualueelle (=metsään) käytännössä metrorataa. Voisi suorastaan toivoa, että HelsinkiVantaan toiminnot siirrettäisiin jonnekin muualle, esim. Pirkkalaan  :Wink:  ja rakentaa Kehäradan varteen koteja niille 20 vuoden sisään Uudellemaalle muuttavalle uudelle 400 000 asukkaalle. 




> Lentoradassa on kyllä pointti, siis että se olisi suora yhteys lentomatkustajille. Lentoradalle menisi kaikki pikajunat. Uudellemaalle tosin matkustetaan muuallekin kuin lentoasemalle. En tiedä onko pikajunien ainoat järkevät pysähdyspaikat Uudellamaalla lentoasemalla ja Pasilassa? Mahdollisesti myös Keravalla. Tikkurilakin on hyvä pysähdyspaikka. Ja tämänhetkinen pikajunien pysähdystilanne Uudellamaalla onkin erittäin hyvä. Miinus tietysti suoran lentoasemayhteyden perään kaipailevat.


Joku nykytyyppisen IC2:n kaltainen palvelu pysyy jatkossakin palvelemassa Riksua, koska vaihtoyhteydet. Riksussa olisi vaihtoyhteys taajamajunaan, jolla pääsisi KeravaTikkurilaPasila-käytävään, ja "IC2" (tai InterRegio, tai Elmo Allenin ideoima "CityExpress") hoitaisi HSL-lipulla myös LentoasemaHelsinki-välin matkustajat. Ehkä rata olisi myös sen verran nopeampi nykyrataa, että ehtisi matka-ajan puitteissa pysähtyä Keravallakin.

Nopeat pitkän matkan kaukojunat, eli Pendolinot ja InterCityt posottaisivat toki Lentoaseman ja Tampereen/Lahden välin pysähtymättä.





> HKL:n rata Pasilasta lentoasemalle ja edelleen Tuusulaan tarvitaan, siis jos lentorata rakennetaan. Lentoradalle mahtuisi ruuhkatunteina vain 2 paikallisjunaa ja muutama paikallisjuna-asema. Tämä ei tue Tuusulan kaavoitustarpeita. Lisäksi paikallisjunien tunneliasemat Tuusulassa olisivat äärimmäisen kalliita. HKL:n rata Tuusulassa voi mennä pinnassa ja halpoja seisakkeita voi olla 6-7.


"HKL:n rata" voi mennä pinnassa ja halpoja pysäkkejä voi olla vaikka 500 m välein. Itse asiassa Vantaan yleiskaavassa on tietääkseni sellaiselle radalle varaus, ja sen radan verkkoa pitkin pääsisi myös mm. Kivistöön, Myyrmäkeen, Tikkurilaan, Mellunmäkeen ja muiden kuntien verkkoon yhdistyneenä ympäri pääkaupunkiseutua. Sen nimi on _pikaraitiotie_.

Itse Lentoradalle ei kannata rakentaa asemia kuin Kerava, Lentoasema, Pasila ja Helsingin keskusta. Helsingin keskustassa voitaneen hyödyntää Pasilan metron varausta Kampissa, koska sitä asemaa ei tulla muuten käyttämään ikinä mihinkään. Jos Pasilan metro joskus jostain syystä rakennettaisiin, se voisi haarautua Espoon metrosta juurikin Kampissa.

Lentoradalla on sama kapasiteetti kuin Pääradalla, 12 junaa suuntaansa tunnissa eli juna 5 min välein.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:19 ----------




> Poikittaisilla uusilla yhteyksillä on viime vuosina ollut tapana yllättää positiivisesti. Muistelkaapa vaikkapa Jokeria. Aika näyttää miten käy, mutta tässä asiassa tällainen optimisti toivoisi olevan oikeassa.





> Totta sinänsä. Ja raitiotiehankkeet maailmalla yllättävät yleensä säännönmukaisesti ennusteita suuremmilla matkustajaluvuilla (joten otaksuisin tämän pätevän ainakin Tampereen ratikkaan).
> 
> Sellainen huolestuttava piirre kehäradassa vain on tällaisten odotusten kannalta, että se ei tuo kuin muutaman uuden aseman liikenteen piiriin. (Tietysti vähän isommalle joukolle uusia asemia tulee tehokkaampi keskinäinen yhteys.) Tällainen rajoittaa todennäköisyyttä, että matkustajaennusteet ylitetään dramaattisesti. Samaa korridoria palveleva ratikka todennäköisesti saisi enemmän matkustajia kuin tunnelijuna, koska sillä olisi useampi pysäkki ja syntyisi valtavasti enemmän pysäkkien välisiä vaihdottomia yhteyspareja.


Samaa minäkin toivon ja pelkään kuin Jani. M-rata on sinänsä varsin hyvin kuormitettu ottaen huomioon, että sen käytävässä asuu suhteellisen samalla tiheydellä ja yhteensä sama määrä väkeä kuin Tampereen ratikalle suunnitellulla reitillä Kalevassa, Hervannassa ja niiden välissä. Itse asiassa onkin kumma, että Tampere ei tehnyt 1970-luvun alussa valtion (VR:n) kanssa yhteistyötä ja rakennuttanut Hervantaan omaa kaupunkirataa, vaan tyytyi nivelbusseihin ja autoihin. Kivistö on tälle radalle ikään kuin kiva lisä, Tampereen Vuoreksen kaltainen jatke raiteelle, jolla saadaan vielä lisää väkeä kyytiin. Mutta sitten lähdetäänkin metsän alle ja löydetään itsemme yhtäkkiä lentoaseman alta. Mikä perustelee KivistöLentoasema-pätkän? Lentoasemalta Helsinkiin on toki hyvä olla raideyhteys, mutta miksi se pitää epäluontevasti kytkeä Kivistön rataan? Vastaavaa tuhlausta olisi, jos Tampereella rakennettaisiin Vuoreksesta Pirkkalan lentokentälle ratikka. Tai no  sentään se olisi suora yhteys lentoasemalta Hermiaan, samanlaista kohdetta ei M-radan varressa ole. Pitskukin (Valimo) on kahden asemavälin päässä Huopalahdesta.




> Kyllä kehäradalle tulee matkustajia. Vai miksi kehä-III täytyy parannella vähän väliä miljoonilla muutamilla jollei muutaman satasenkin syönyt? Koska esimerkiksi pelkästään lentoasemalla on 10 000 työntekijää, jotka istuvat yksin autoissaan ruuhkauttaen liittymät ja kaistat. Kehäradan varren uusien asuinalueiden rakentaminen kestää vuosia. Käyttäjämäärät lisääntyvät siis.


Vertailun vuoksi yksistään Hervannassa on 20 000 työntekijää. Hervantaan ei silti ole suunniteltu raskasraidetta, vaan ratikka riittää. Hervannassa ei ole myöskään yhtä suurta tarvetta kaukoliikenteen rautatielle kuin lentoasemalla. (Onnibus tosin on osoittanut, että Hervannan ja Helsingin välin matkustukselle on kysyntää ainakin bussilastillisen verran neljästi vuorokaudessa.)




> En tiedä miksi se on ei-uusimaalaisille vaikeaa ymmärtää että Helsingin ja Uudenmaan väestönkasvu on lähtenyt exponentiaaliseen kasvuun. Juuri nyt sorvattavassa Uudenmaan maakuntakaavassa sovitetaan alueelle reilussa 30 vuodessa (2040) rakennettavaksi asunnot 430 000 ihmiselle. Metropolialueen kunnat ovat juuri saaneet sovittua n. 13 000 asunnon rakentamisesta vuosittain.


Marja-Vantaan osayleiskaava-alue on mitoitettu enintään 27 000 asukkaan tarpeisiin. Sen itäpuolella mennään maa- ja metsätalousmaisemissa, kunnes sukelletaan maan alle. Asematon osuus on useita kilometrejä pitkä, eikä johda käytännössä mistään mihinkään raskasraidetarpeen näkökulmasta. Niin, pitäisikö tosiaan HelsinkiVantaa lakkauttaa ja rakentaa tilalle kaupunkia?




> Pakkoliitospelko laittaa hihat rullalle, ja yhteistyön pyörät pyörimään. Esimerkiksi Sipoo kasvattaa väkilukuansa n. 40 000 uudella asukkaalla (2025) ja tavoittelee lähes 15 000 uutta työpaikkaa. Kohta on Nikkilän rata käytössä, ja HELI-ratakin alkaa edetä.


Nämä ovat hyviä perusteita Lentoradalle, eli Pääradan oikaisulle.




> Kirkkonummi ottaa 430 000 kakusta 60 000 asukkaan väkimäärän tavoitteen (2030), kuntakeskus laajenee, ja Sundsbergiin rakennetaan kokonaan uusi 'kaupunki'. Vai miksi luulette että Länsiväylää juuri laitettiin moottoritietasolle Kirkkonummelle asti? Ja arvatkaa jatkuuko metro Kivenlahdesta Sundsbergiin? Tuusulan asukastavoite taasen on 47000 (2020) ja 55500 (2030).


Sundsbergin metro olisi kyllä aika hölmö projekti tuolla matka-ajalla (noin puoli tuntia keskustaan), fiksumpaa olisi rakentaa samalla rahalla Länärin keskelle harvan pysäkkivälin Stadtbahn, jota pitkin posotettaisiin jollain 60 km/h keskinopeudella Helsinkiin ja tarjota toisessa päässä vaihtoyhteys jollekin Kirkkonummen seisakkeista.




> Mutta kyllä, ratoja tarvitsee muukin Suomi. Mutta ei ne junat siellä kulje ilman veturia. Ja minun ei ole syytä tässä mainita paljonko metropoli tuottaa Suomen bkt:sta.


Kumpi on saanut enemmän ratarahoja suhteessa BKT-osuuteen kansantaloudesta viimeisten 40 vuoden aikana, Helsingin vai Tampereen (tai Turun) seutu?




> Kun muuta Suomea ajatellaan, on jalointa, nyt kun Savon rata on oikaistu (Lahden oiko), on tarpeen oikaista Turun rata eli rakentaa ELSA, ja on tarpeen myös oikaista Itä-Suomen (Karjalan) rataa sekä Pietarin rataa - eli tehdä HELI. Ja sitten vasta lentorata. On hyvä että metropolin paikallisjunat menevät Pisaraan ja Kehärataan pyörimään, sekä muutamat lähijunat heiluriksi Espoon ja Keravan välille. Myös muun muassa Lohjan ja Porvoon sekä Nikkilän taajamajunat pääsevät alulle. Pääradan taajamajunia Järvenpäähän, Hyvinkäälle ja Riihimäelle voidaan lisätä vuoroja. Eikä pidä unohtaa lisääntyvää pikajunatarjontaa kaikkialle Suomeen.


Tuota
Minusta ratoja ei pidä rakentaa jalousperustein vaan tarve- ja hyötyperustein. Lahden oikorata on helpottanut oleellisesti koko Itä-Suomen junaliikennettä, eikä siellä ole akuuttia tarvetta edes Pietarin takia, kun Allegro menee koko matkan vähintään 200 km/h. ELSA voi hyvin olla seuraavaksi vuorossa, ei siinä mitään.

Mutta kun Pisara ja Kehärata ovat valmiina, niin miten ihmeessä HELI:n, NikkiläPorvoon radan ja Pääradan lisäjunat mahtuvat mihinkään? Juuri niitä varten tarvitaan Lentorata putsaamaan Päärata kaukoliikenteestä kriittiseltä osaltaan, jotta lisäjunat ylipäätään mahtuvat raiteille. Pisara ja Kehärata eivät ongelmaa ratkaise edes osittain.




> Jos lentorata rakennettaisiin nyt, saattaisi ELSA ja HELI taas vaan lykkääntyä ja lykkääntyä. Kyllä ensin kannattaa rakentaa ELSA ja HELI, jotta on jotain mitä kytkeä lentorataan.


En ole ylipäätään vakuuttunut, että kumpaakaan rantarataa kannattaa kierrättää lentoaseman kautta. Vaihto Pasilassa Lentoasemalle 10 minuutissa kulkevaan junaan ei voi olla paha, eihän?  :Wink:  Sitä paitsi näillä syötäisiin puolestaan Lentoradan kapasiteettia. HELI-rata pitäisi toteuttaa PorvooSibbesborgÖstersundomHelsinki-taajamaratana, jota voisi toki jatkaa nopeustasolla 160 km/h Loviisaan, Karhulaan, Haminaan ja edelleen Vainikkalan kautta Viipuriin, jos raja madaltuu.




> Lentoradan linjaus ei tule selviämään vielä pitkään aikaan, onko linjaus Viinikkalassa vai nykyisellä terminaalilla. Jos Viinikkalan terminaali rakennetaan, kumpaan lentoradan linjaus kannattaa tehdä?


Mutta jos lentoliikenne lakkaa lähestulkoon olemasta ja korvautuu interkontinentaalijunilla, niin miksi ihmeessä Viinikkalan terminaali rakennettaisiin? 




> RHK ei halua paikallisjunia lentoradalle, eikä ne sinne edes mahdu. RHK ei aio rakentaa kuin lentoaseman rautatieaseman. Lentorata nopeuttaa pikajunien reittiä Pasilaan ja Helsingin keskustaan.


"RHK" eli Liikennevirasto ei päätä junaoperaattorien ja HSL:n välisestä tariffipolitiikasta. Paikallisjunia ei tarvi, jos kaukojunassa kelpaa HSL-lippu. Tämä on ensi vuonna totta Tampereen seudulla, jossa Nokian ja Lempäälän asemilla pysähtyvissä taajama- ja IC2-junissa alkaa kelvata Tampereen joukkoliikenteen lippu.




> Teknisesti Trans-Atlanttinen suurnopeusjunalinja on mahdollinen Lontoon ja New Yorkin välillä. Mutta ajankohtaisuus on aivan muualla.


Totta, sillä tuollainen 5000 km tunnelirata maksaisi arviolta 500 miljardia. Sillä rahalla perustaa jo itsellisen siirtokunnan Marsiin tai vähintään Kuuhun. Mielestäni avaruussiirtokunta kuulostaa paljon helmemmältä kuin valtameren putkessa alittava juna, paitsi jos siinä putkessa on ikkunat ja valonheittimet, jolla voi bongailla merikrotteja ja Titanicin hylyn kappaleita.  :Smile: 




> Venäjä on äskettäin laittanut 11 miljardia euroa Trans-Siberian radan parannukseen, jotta sillä voi matkustaa nopeammin, mutta ennen kaikkea rahdin nopeuttamiseksi Eurooppaan. Laivakuljetukset rekkoineen ja kontteineen kestävät pitkään ja maksavat paljon. Suurnopeusjunayhteyksillä rahtijunilla pystyy tuomaan enemmän tavaraa halvemmalla ja nopeammin. Rahtijuna Kiinasta Prahaan kestänee 7 päivää ja maksaa noin 2800 dollaria (rahtijunat kulkevat henkilöliikennettä hitaammin)


Vielä muutama vuosi sitten VR:n taskuaikataulukirjassa oli yhteys HelsinkiMoskovaPeking. Matka kesti viikon ja kestää edelleenkin. Jos keskinopeus tuplaantuu, matka kestää edelleenkin yli kolme päivää, ihan liikaa!




> Venäjä on myöskin sitoutunut laittamaan 65 miljardia dollaria rata- ja motaritunneliin Beringin salmen yhteyteen yhdistämään Euraasia ja Amerikat.


_[citation needed]_ 




> Miltä tuntuisi pakata matkalaukut ja kävellä läheisen Kamppi-Töölö-Pasila pikaraideyhteyden erään haaran seisakkeelle, istua laadukkaaseen ja raikkaaseen pikaraidekulkuneuvoon ja ottaa kätevä ja nopea Mannerheimin raidereitin pyrähdys rautatieasemalle, ostaa lippu San Franciscoon, tai jonnekin muualle? Sillä suurilla juna-aikataulunäytöillä on kaikki maailman metropolit mistä valita.
> 
> Tuo ei ole pelkkä mielikuva, vaan totisinta lähitulevaisuutta.


Jos lähitulevaisuutta on vuosi 2100, niin sitten ehkä. Ja junan (ja rada) pitäisi olla nykyisten 500 km/h prototyyppijunien tasoista TGV/Shinkansen-tekniikkaa, jotta rata olisi oikeasti houkutteleva. Siltikin matka-aika Helsingistä San Franciscoon kestäisi yli vuorokauden. Uskaltaisin itse arvioida, että hypersonic-yliäänikoneet, jotka lentävät suborbitaalisesti lähiavaruuden kautta tunnissa Pariisista San Franciscoon ovat tulevaisuutta, joskin vain kiireisimpien matkaajien sikakalliita kulkuneuvoja ja kymmenien vuosien päästä. Slow travel-matkaajia varten uuden sukupolven ilmalaivat mahdollistaisivat ilman kallista infraa tavanomaisen junan nopeudella (Zeppelin NT:n keskinopeus 115 km/h) matkustamisen mannerten välillä. 




> Miksi paljon kukaan haluaisi matkustaa junalla vaikka Helsingistä Berliiniin tai Pariisiin? Se vie tolkuttomasti aikaa, maksaa paljon ja kuormittaa ympäristöä lentoa enemmän kun infra huomioidaan.


Itse asiassa tuolla etäisyydellä oleviin kaupunkeihin voisi ihan hyvin matkustaa junalla. Esimerkiksi Moskovaan minun ei tulisi mieleenikään matkustaa lentokoneella vaan Tolstoilla, mutta koska suora ratayhteys puuttuu, Berliiniin ei voi muulla kulkupelillä kuin lentokoneella kuvitellakaan matkustavansa. Heti kun Rail Baltica on valmis Helsingistä Berliiniin, on mahdollista liikennöidä niin, että illalla hyppää yöpikajunaan ja saapuu hyvin levänneenä aamuksi Berliiniin. Yksi hotelliyö ja pari tuntia lentokoneessa tuskailua ja terminaalissa hikoilua vähemmän.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä kehäradalle tulee matkustajia. Vai miksi kehä-III täytyy parannella vähän väliä miljoonilla muutamilla jollei muutaman satasenkin syönyt?


Ja kuinkas monelle Kehä III:lla tehtävälle automatkalle Kehärata tarjoaa vaihtoehdon? Vain muutamalle. Ei auta, vaikka Kehärata toimisi Kehä III:n ruuhkaisimman etapin läheisyydessä, koska sinne Kehä III:lle tullaan monen sadan neliökilometrin kokoiselta alueelta. Ja hajaannutaan yhtä isolle.

----------


## Kantokoski

Lentorata punaisella.



Ratojen sijainnit viitteellisiä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:24 ----------

Pääradalta voisi myös Rajamäen ja Klaukkalan kautta ajaa pikajunia lentoasemalle ja edelleen Helsinkiin, vaikuttaen positiivisesti pääradan välityskykyyn ja ongelmiin, sekä toimisi hyvänä varareittinäkin. Klaukkalan radalle myöskin saisi uuden kasvusuunnan pääkaupunkiseudulle Keravan-Järvenpään rakennustiheydellä. Yllä olevan kuvan kaltainen Lentorata myöskin tarjoaisi poikittaisväylän ratojen välillä tavaraliikenteelle, jolloin kehä-III sisäpuoli ei kuormittuisi ja rasittuisi tavaraliikenteen käännöistä Pasilassa.

----------


## ultrix

> Lentorata punaisella.
> 
> 
> 
> Ratojen sijainnit viitteellisiä.


Ei ollenkaan huonompi visio. Toivottavasti rataverkko näyttää tuolta jo 2050.

----------


## Kantokoski

Jotenkin näkisin koko lentoradan 2050+ projektina. Sinänsä tuo visio on ihan maakuntakaavan mukainen, sillä siinä toteutuu maakuntakaavan hyväksytty sormi-kehitysmalli.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:53 ----------

Mitä sanovat muut foorumilaiset kaksireittisestä lentoradasta, kaksireittisistä Elsasta ja Helistä, sekä Klaukkalan radasta aina Rajamäelle ja Hyvinkäälle asti?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jotenkin näkisin koko lentoradan 2050+ projektina. Sinänsä tuo visio on ihan maakuntakaavan mukainen, sillä siinä toteutuu maakuntakaavan hyväksytty sormi-kehitysmalli.


Lentorata olisi pitänyt rakentaa kehäradan sijaan. Lentoradan pitäisi olla ykkösprioriteetti kaikista tulevista raskasraidehankkeista.




> Mitä sanovat muut foorumilaiset kaksireittisestä lentoradasta, kaksireittisistä Elsasta ja Helistä, sekä Klaukkalan radasta aina Rajamäelle ja Hyvinkäälle asti?


Olen mykistynyt! Ei tuollaiseen kokonaissuunnitelmaan ole rahaa ikinä. Mutta saahan sitä ratoja kuvaavia viivoja vedellä kartalle, täysin sallittua vapaa-ajantoimintaa. Tosin ulkoillakin kannattaisi niin ajatukset tuulettuisivat ja tulisi edes hyppysellinen realismia mukaan.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kyllä ihan hyvin on rahaa, kun suurnopeusradat kuitenkin vaativat uuden väylän Helsinkiin. Jospa se Tallinnan tunneli toteutetaan sitten vasta 2100+.

----------


## hezec

> Kyllä ihan hyvin on rahaa, kun suurnopeusradat kuitenkin vaativat uuden väylän Helsinkiin.


Eli On Päätetty, että Helsinkiin tulee suurnopeusratoja ja sitten jostain tyhjästä nyhjäistään siihen muutama miljardi? Olisipa elämä noin helppoa.

----------


## Kantokoski

Siis Suomeen tulee, ei Helsinkiin. Ensimmäiset korridorit ovat Helsingistä:

* Turkuun
* Tampereelle
* Mikkeliin
* Pietariin

Luonnollisesti esim. Tampereelta ja Mikkelistä suurnopeusratoja jatketaan pohjoisempaan Suomeen. Suomessa kun puhutaan (Suomeen tulevista) suurnopeusradoista, puhutaan n. 250km/h radoista.

----------


## tlajunen

> Suomessa kun puhutaan (Suomeen tulevista) suurnopeusradoista, puhutaan n. 250km/h radoista.


Missä puhutaan?

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Luonnollisesti esim. Tampereelta ja Mikkelistä suurnopeusratoja jatketaan pohjoisempaan Suomeen. Suomessa kun puhutaan (Suomeen tulevista) suurnopeusradoista, puhutaan n. 250km/h radoista.


Ja nämä nimimerkin Kantokoski näkemykset 250 km/h-nopeuksista ovat siis aivan liian vaatimattomia, sillä ko. nimimerkin syvällisesti perusteltujen argumenttien tavoin on myös jo täysin yhtä asiapohjaisesti todistettu H-paikallisjunienkin kulkevan nopeudella 741 km/h: :Laughing: 
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/matkat/art-1288540202567.html

----------


## Kani

> Lentorata punaisella.
> 
> 
> 
> Ratojen sijainnit viitteellisiä.


Onko tämä julkaisemasi kartta ikään kuin päivitys aiemmin tekemääsi raidekarttaan, tarkoitan siis tätä:
http://jlf.fi/f20/2983-maunula-viikk...nja/#post52842

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

> Siis Suomeen tulee, ei Helsinkiin. Ensimmäiset korridorit ovat Helsingistä:
> 
> * Turkuun
> * Tampereelle
> * Mikkeliin
> * Pietariin
> 
> Luonnollisesti esim. Tampereelta ja Mikkelistä suurnopeusratoja jatketaan pohjoisempaan Suomeen. Suomessa kun puhutaan (Suomeen tulevista) suurnopeusradoista, puhutaan n. 250km/h radoista.


Kun tietää liikennebudjetin nykyiset raamit, kysymys mitä ratoja rakennetaan seuraavaksi, on kuin kiista kaatamattoman karhun nahasta. Jos Pisararata vielä toteutetaan pikaisesti, kaikki muu saattaa jäädä pelkästään paperille vuosikymmeneksi.
Useimmat toimijat ovat liikuttavan yksimielisiä tarpeesta lisätä liikennettä raiteilla. Kuinka tämä tapahtuu, jos rataverkon kehittämiseen ei ole rahaa? Oletetaan kuitenkin tilanteen muuttuvan: mihin hankkeisiin rahaa kannattaisi tällöin käyttää? Hankkeet jakautuvat karkeasti kolmeen ryhmään: yksiraiteisten pääratojen kapasiteetin lisääminen (myös kaksoisraiteita rakentamalla), pääkaupunkiseudun ratahankkeet (nämäkin lisäävät kapasiteettia) ja varsinaiset uudisradat.
Ajatellessa Helsingistä maakuntiin lähteviä reittejä voidaan todeta niistä vain Tampereelle ja Vaasaan johtavan olevan kutakuinkin suora, muut kiertelevät enemmän tai vähemmän. Tämä antaa muille kulkumuodoille turhaa kilpailuetua. Lisäksi länsirannikolta ja Suomenlahden rannalta Helsingistä itään puuttuu raideyhteys lähes kokonaan. 
Suhteellisen järkeviä säteittäisiä uudisratahankkeita on viisi: ELSA, Porin rata, Jyväskylän rata, HELMI ja itäinen rantarata Kotkan kautta Luumäelle. Lisäksi Pääradalle tarvitaan kapasiteetin lisäystä lopullisen tavoitteen ollessa kaksi lisäraidetta Tampereelle asti. On selvää ettei näitä kaikkia ole varaa rakentaa ja lisäksi osa radoista on ainakin osittain päällekkäisiä.
Porin ja Jyväskylän ratojen ongelmana on Tampereen ohittaminen, mikä vähentää niiden hyödyllisyyttä, varsinkin jos Päärata saadaan hyvään tai huippukuntoon. Itä-Suomen radat jättäisivät taas Kouvolan osittaiseen paitsioon, mutta tämä on suhteellisesti pienempi ongelma. Vielä joissain kaavailuissa mukana olevalla radalla Porvoon kautta Kouvolaan ei ole sen sijaan mitään järkeä Keravan Oikoradan valmistuttua (vuosituhannen alussa se olisi ollut järkevämpi tai ainakin realistisempi vaihtoehto).
ELSA-rata edellyttää Espoon/Kauklahden kaupunkiradan toteuttamista ensin mutta ei välttämättä Pisararadan. HELMI-radan tuoma liikenteen lisäys sopinee vielä nykyisen Pääradan puitteisiin. Muut sen sijaan edellyttävät sekä Pisararadan että Lentoradan rakentamista.
Pääradan kehittämisen etuna on mahdollisuus toteuttaa se hyvinkin pieninä pätkinä. Ongelmat on lähinnä raiteiden sijoittelussa. Lisäksi todennäköisesti kokonaan uuden suurnopeusradan rakentaminen moottoritien varteen Hämeenlinnaan asti tulisi halvemmaksi kuin tehdä vastaavat kaksi lisäraidetta Keravalta. Liikennetarpeen puolesta reitti Helsingistä Tampereelle on ainut Suomessa, jolle varsinainen suurnopeusrata kannattaisi toteuttaa. Samalla nopeutuisivat yhteydet Poriin ja Jyväskylään niin, ettei erillisiä oikorajoja sinne tarvita.
ELSA- ja HELMI-radan etuna on, ettei niiden toteuduttua nykyisiä mutkallisia yhteyksiä tarvitse parantaa. Vanhojen reittien kunnostuksella ei kuitenkaan saada kovin suurta hyötyä. Kotkan kautta kulkeva rata olisi periaatteessa yhteiskunnallisesti tärkeä, koska reitillä ei ole raideliikennevaihtoehtoa käytännössä ollenkaan. Linjaus on kuitenkin esillä olevista vaihtoehdoista kaikkein kallein eikä lyhennä matkaa Karjalaan tai Pietariin olennaisesti (matka-aika voisi sen sijaan lyhentyä, jos rata toteutetaan suurnopeustasoisena).
Toteuttamisjärjestys voisi siis olla:
-	Espoon kaupunkirata
-	ELSA-rata ja HELMI-rata 
-	Pisararata ja Lentorata (mahdollisimman nopeasti peräkkäin)
-	Helsinki-Tampere suurnopeusrata tai vastaava
-	itäinen rantarata
Näiden jälkeen voisi vaikka tehdä/uusia radan Turusta Poriin.
Tällainen voi tuntua jonkun mielestä turhalta spekuloinnilta. Kuitenkin ratojen suunnitteluprosessi on pitkä, joten on syytä olla ajoissa liikkeellä. Lisäksi näillä valinnoilla on vaikutuksia nykyisiin ja moniin lähitulevaisuuden hankkeisiin. Esimerkiksi jos päädytään Pääradan huomattavaan kohentamiseen, merkitsee se suorien Porin ja Jyväskylän ratojen hylkäämistä, mutta toisaalta nykyisten Tampereelta lähtevien huomattavaa parannustarvetta. Kokemäelle menevän radan kunnostus on alkamassa. Nykysuunnitelmissa siihen ei liity nopeuden nostoa. Tämä ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, että Porin oikorata olisi päätetty rakentaa vaan, että valtiolla on vain rahapula!

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> ELSA-rata edellyttää Espoon/Kauklahden kaupunkiradan toteuttamista ensin mutta ei välttämättä Pisararadan.


Tämä ei nähdäkseni pidä paikkaansa, vaikka tällaisen kuvan helposti saakin. Nykyisellä liikennöintikäytännöllä radalle sopii neljä paikallisjunaa ja kaksi pikajunaa/seudullista paikallisjunaa. Jos Turun rata erkanisi jo Espoossa Rantaradalta, voitaisiin varmaan päästä kapasiteettiin neljä ja neljä, jossa kaukojunista kahden tulisi jatkaa Lohjan suuntaan. Tämä riittää vielä aika pitkälle ja varsinkin Kirkkonummen ja Karjaan suuntaan saataisiin paljon nykyistä enemmän liikennettä. Paikallisjunat liikennöivät noin vartin vuorovälillä, joten vuorovälin tihentämisestä ei ole erityistä hyötyä, paremminkin pidentyvä matka-aika tuo enemmän haittaa, kuin lyhentyvä vuoroväli hyötyä, jota ei kuitenkaan pysty lyhentämään kuin korkeintaan kymmeneen minuuttiin.

En tietenkään kiellä, että Espoon kaupunkirata lisäisi ELSA-radasta saatavia hyötyjä: väli Espoo - Leppävaara voitaisiin ajaa nopeammin ja matka-aika lyhentynee useammalla minuutilla ja ELSA-radalla voitaisiin ajaa useampikin junavuoro, kuin kaksi tunnissa. Kaupunkiradan puute tuntuu ehkä kuitenkin enemmän Kirkkonummen suunnalla, jossa sielläkin iso hyöty tulee jo pelkästään siitä, että Turun kaukojunat siirtyvät muualle.

Mutta mikään ennakkoehto Espoon kaupunkirata ei ole ELSA-radalle. Sen sijaan se alkaa tulla välttämättömäksi edellytykseksi, jos aletaan kehittämään Länsi-Uudenmaan paikallisliikennettä, ja siinä halutaan päästä tiheämpään vuoroväliin, kuin yksi tai kaksi junaa tunnissa rataa kohden. Yleensäkin täsät kaupunkiradasta saatava hyöty on yllättävän vähäinen, varsinkin kun matkustajan kannalta tihenevä vuoroväli "kompensoituu" pidemmällä matka-ajalla. Tietysti, jos kaupunkirakenne tihenee ja monipuolistuu radan varrella, eli matkat lyhenevät...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tämä ei nähdäkseni pidä paikkaansa, vaikka tällaisen kuvan helposti saakin. Nykyisellä liikennöintikäytännöllä radalle sopii neljä paikallisjunaa ja kaksi pikajunaa/seudullista paikallisjunaa. Jos Turun rata erkanisi jo Espoossa Rantaradalta, voitaisiin varmaan päästä kapasiteettiin neljä ja neljä, jossa kaukojunista kahden tulisi jatkaa Lohjan suuntaan.


Se ei välttämättä helpota tilannetta, koska nopeusero syntyy Espoon ja Leppävaaran välillä, ei Espoon ja Kirkkonummen välillä, jossa S-juna pysähtyy vain kaksi kertaa. Ja tälläkin hetkellä se kaukojuna hönkii E-junan niskaan, ei S- tai U-junan.

----------


## Kantokoski

Lentorata on kallis ratahanke, jonka valtio yksin maksaa. Sen tarkoitus on siirtää päärata Pasilan ja Keravan välillä kulkemaan lentokentän kautta. Tulisiko sitä rakentaa laisinkaan, sillä tärkeä Vantaan keskus Tikkurila jää pääradalta silloin pois. Tulisiko mieluummin tyytyä Tikkurilassa kehäradalle vaihtamiseen, ja mahdollisesti kevytmetropikaraitioon Tikkurilasta Lentokentälle Aviapoliksen ja Jumbon kautta?

Jos lentorata kuitenkin rakennetaan, onko sille vaihtoehtoja, kuin esillä ollut suora tunnelilinjaus Pasilasta? Kyllä on. On tärkeää hakea säästöjä.

Tässä esittelen kaksi säästölentoratalinjausta. Ensimmäinen on osin pinnassa ja osin tunnelissa kulkeva. Toinen on kokonaan tunnelissa kulkeva maankäytön yhteiskäyttötunneli pohjoisen kevytmetrolinjan/pikaratikan kanssa.

Pintaratavaihtoehto:


Maankäytön yhteiskäyttölinja:


(Huom! ratojen sijainnit viitteellisiä)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tässä esittelen kaksi säästölentoratalinjausta. Ensimmäinen on osin pinnassa ja osin tunnelissa kulkeva.


Jahas. Saataisiinkohan tuon linjauksen maksiminopeudeksi peräti 60 km/h noilla kaarresäteillä?

----------


## Kantokoski

No ei lentoradalla muuta oikeen ennätä tekemään kuin kiihdyttämään ja jarruttamaan.

Kaaresäteet näissä esityksissä ovat tietenkin viitteellisiä. Tosin maankäytön yhteiskäyttötunnelissa pohjois-pasilan ja olympiakylän linjaukset ovat tarpeen.

Tässä esittelen vielä kaksi vaihtoehto. Huom! Mielestäni lentoaseman pohjoispuolella voi kaikissa esityksissä mennä pintarata - ja suorinta reittiä pääradalle, sillä, on mielestäni silkkaa tuhlaamista vetää lentorata tunnelissa Keravalle asti. Ellei sitten esim. Hyrylään kulkisi tuollainen maankäytön yhteiskäyttötunneli.

Supersäästövaihtoehto:


Pienisäästövaihtoehto: (jos Helsinki-puistoon ei voi rataa rakentaa)


ja laitetaan tähän vielä oheen kuvake josta ilmenee kuinka pitkästä tunnelista onkaan kysymys, mikä ei ole edes paikallisliikenteen käytössä, säästöjä tulisi hakea. (mutta edelleen olen sitä mieltä että lentoradalta tulisi olla haara myös Nummelaan eli ELSA/ESA-radalle).






Mikä on paras vaihtoehto lentoradalle?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> No ei lentoradalla muuta oikeen ennätä tekemään kuin kiihdyttämään ja jarruttamaan.


Ai 15 kilometrin matkalla juna kiihtyy vain 60 km/h:iin?

----------


## Kantokoski

Älä nyt liikaa kiinnitä huomiota käärresäteisiin. Mitä kaarresädettä tarkoitat? Esim. maankäytön yhteiskäyttölinjassa pohjois-pasilan ja olympiakylän "mutkat" ei haittaa koska mutka menee joka tapauksessa kiihdyttämiseen tai jarruttamiseen.

Mielestäni nyt on syytä keskustella mielekkäimmästä vaihtoehdosta, erillinen lentorata, yhteiskäyttölinja vai säästölentorata?

----------


## tlajunen

> Esim. maankäytön yhteiskäyttölinjassa pohjois-pasilan ja olympiakylän "mutkat" ei haittaa koska mutka menee joka tapauksessa kiihdyttämiseen tai jarruttamiseen.


Ei mene. Nykyään Käpylän kohdalla Pasilaan saapuvalla junalla (myös kaukojunat) voi olla vauhtia 120 km/h vaille minkäänlaisia ongelmia (joskin opastinteknisistä syistä vauhtia kannattaa olla korkeintaan noin 100 km/h). Kiihdyttäessäkin vauhti on jo helposti 100:n paikkeilla.

Lähde: nopeusmittarin havainnointi kyseisillä paikoilla eri junatyypeillä.

----------


## Kantokoski

No tuota se matkustajatiloissa oleva näyttö ei mielestäni tule suoraan veturista, vaan se on ennalta ohjelmoitu diaesitys siitä mitä kyseisellä ratapätkällä ajetaan.

Mitä tulee maankäytön yhteiskäyttölinjaan, loivissa mutkissa ja kaarteissa voi nopeutta ollakin ja reilusti. Mutta tulisi muistaa että lentorata on suurnopeusrata ja siten kiihdytys- ja jarrutusajat ovat paljon paljon pidemmät.

Myöskään maankäytön yhteiskäyttölinjassa olympiakylän ja pohjois-pasilan "mutka" ei vaikuta valtakunnallisiin linjanopeuksiin tuon tavaallista. Toisaalta, pohjois-pasila ja pasilan asema - niin tuolla välillä voi tietysti olla oma suora tunneli lentoradalle, tai voisihan lentorata käyttää Ilmalan varikkoa tuon olympiakylän "mutkan" oikaisemiseksi.

Oli miten oli, olympiakylän "mutka" ei ole ongelma maankäytön yhteiskäyttötunnelille.

----------


## sane

> No tuota se matkustajatiloissa oleva näyttö ei mielestäni tule suoraan veturista, vaan se on ennalta ohjelmoitu diaesitys siitä mitä kyseisellä ratapätkällä ajetaan.


Käsittääkseni nimimerkki "tlajunen" katselee tuota nopeusmittaria suoraa sieltä veturista käsin. Ja käsittääkseni matkustamossa näkyvä mittari perustuu gps-paikannukseen, eikä mihinkään ennalta ohjelmoituihin nopeusarvoihin.

----------


## Kantokoski

Juu tiedän että tlajunen näkee veturista, tarkoitin sanoa niille jotka matkavaunuista näyttöä tarkkailevat - ettei se ole sama kuin veturin mittari.

Takaisin aiheeseen: ratayhteys lentokentälle

vaihtoehdot

i) ei rataa
ii) erillinen suora rata, pasilasta-hel/van-kerava
iii) säästörata, lyhyempi suorahko rata
iiii) maankäytön yhteiskäyttörata

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Takaisin aiheeseen: ratayhteys lentokentälle
> 
> vaihtoehdot
> 
> i) ei rataa
> ii) erillinen suora rata, pasilasta-hel/van-kerava
> iii) säästörata, lyhyempi suorahko rata
> iiii) maankäytön yhteiskäyttörata


Mitä jos ensimmäisenä kertoisit oman näkemyksesi perusteluineen? Turha haastaa toisia riitelemään keskenään sinun päästäsi keksimiesi vaihtoehtojen kimpussa. Onhan noita skenaarioita nimittäin esitetty muitakin, mm. itse olen esittänyt.

Suosittelisin myös opettelemaan roomalaiset numerot oikein, jos niitä aiot käyttää. Vinkki: 4 = iv (tai IV), ei iiii.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mutta tulisi muistaa että lentorata on suurnopeusrata ja siten kiihdytys- ja jarrutusajat ovat paljon paljon pidemmät.


Ei suurnopeusradalla kiihtyvyydet ja jarruhidastuvuudet vähene. Toki nopeammalla kestää pidempään kiihdyttää huippunopeuteen, ja kokonaisjarrutusmatkat pitenevät. Mutta johonkin tiettyyn nopeuteen (vaikkapa 120 km/h) nopeat junat kiihdyttävät vähintään yhtä nopeasti kuin muutkin. (Pendolino on vähän poikkeus, siinä kun kiihtyvyyttä rajoittaa normaalia matalampi akselipaino.) Jarrutustehokin on samaa luokkaa, yhtä nopeasti pysähtyvät - samasta vauhdista.

Riippumatta minkälainen rata on kyseessä, tuo sinun piirtämäsi Pohjois-Pasilan pohjoisosan 60 km/h kaarre rajoittaa tarpeettomasti aivan kaikkia junia.

Ja ei, kyseessä ei ole mikään suuren suuri juttu. Mutta kun jatkuvasti jokainen detalji menee metsään, niin ei kokonaisuuskaan ole kovin uskottava...

----------


## Kantokoski

Niinno, kuten kirjoitin, ei olympiakylän mutka ole ongelma maankäytön yhteiskäyttölinjassa. Esim. Ilmalan varikon alla kulkeva tunneli Pasilan ja pohjois-Pasilan välillä, tai Ilmalan varikolla pintaradan käyttö (ja sukellus pohjois-pasilassa maankäytön yhteiskäyttötunneliin). Myös samanlaisia erkanevia ratkaisuja voisi käyttää Hyrylässä (vaikka mielestäni lentorata voisi liittyä päärataan heti kehäradan liittymän pohjoispuolella).

janihyvarinen, mikä on sinun esittelemäsi ratkaisu lentokenttäradalle?

Minä taidan kannattaa joko i) ei lentorataa ollenkaan tai ii) maankäytön yhteiskäyttölinja.

Mutta kerro janihyvarinen ja muutkin omat ratkaisunne.

Ja muuten, tuota Vantaanjoen uomaa kulkevaa pääradan oikaisua on esitetty jo 80-luvulla, että sinällään ei mitään uutta - eikä siis minun keksimääni linjausta.

Ja mitä tulee minun usein käyttämääni listausmerkintöihin i) ii) iii) iiii) jne. niin niillä ei ole tekemistä roomalaisten numeroiden kanssa. Se on vain minun käyttämäni listausmenetelmä. Ja olenpa nähnyt sitä muidenkin käyttävän, en tosin vissiin tällä foorumilla.

Mutta mutta, takas ketjuun, esittäkää hyvät ihmiset omat lentorata-ratkaisunne, ja ei, niiden ei tarvitse liittyä nyt esittämiini linjauksiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta kerro janihyvarinen ja muutkin omat ratkaisunne.


Juu, ei kiitos. Olen kirjoittanut sen niin monta kertaa JLF:lle että ei enää nappaa toistaa sinulle erikseen, kun et itse edes perustele omaa näkemystäsi juurta jaksaen. Enkä juuri nyt ehdi edes kaivaa itse viitettä vanhoihin ajatuksiini. Suosittelen kelaamaan taaksepäin tätä samaa keskusteluketjua.




> Ja mitä tulee minun usein käyttämääni listausmerkintöihin i) ii) iii) iiii) jne. niin niillä ei ole tekemistä roomalaisten numeroiden kanssa. Se on vain minun käyttämäni listausmenetelmä. Ja olenpa nähnyt sitä muidenkin käyttävän, en tosin vissiin tällä foorumilla.


Oma menetelmäsi, joka vain sattumalta muistuttaa kovasti roomalaisia numeroita?

Kts. roomalaisten numeroiden Wikipedia-artikkelia.

Variantti iiii todellakin tunnetaan tietyistä historiallisista yhteyksistä, mutta normaalisti 4 = iv. Sen sijaan iiiii, iiiiii jne. ovat fiktiota, sellaisia ei tiedetä oikeasti käytetyn. Tosin en nyt ole tarkistanut olisiko tuollainen pöljyys jossain Wordin numerolistamuodossa. En kyllä oikein meinaisi uskoa. Pointtini on että jos käyttää listoissa jotain mikä näyttää roomalaisilta numeroilta ja sitten ne eivät kuitenkaan ole niitä (tai näyttää siltä että roomalaiset numerot on ymmärretty väärin), se antaa tietyn kuvan kirjoittajan yleissivistyksestä. Tämä ihan ystävällisenä huomautuksena tulevien kirjoitusten uskottavuuden parantamiseksi, ilman tarkoitusta ilkkua asialla tai tehdä siitä suurta numeroa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> No tuota se matkustajatiloissa oleva näyttö ei mielestäni tule suoraan veturista, vaan se on ennalta ohjelmoitu diaesitys siitä mitä kyseisellä ratapätkällä ajetaan.


Jos laitat riittävästi foliota päähän, näet siitä näytöstä oikean nopeuden, joka on Pendolinoillakin oikeasti vain 140 km/h. Matkustajanäyttöihin on vain ohjelmoitu ennalta näyttämään se 220 km/h, jotta verho pysyy yllä.

Mutta taitava ohjelmointi se kyllä on, kun osaa huomioida senkin, että jollakin junareissulla törmäänkin hirveen ja juna joutuu pysähtymään. Hienosti se ennalta ohjelmoitu diaesitys osaa silloinkin hidastaa nopeuden nollaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:19 ----------




> Mutta tulisi muistaa että lentorata on suurnopeusrata ja siten kiihdytys- ja jarrutusajat ovat paljon paljon pidemmät.


Outoa, että suurnopeusradalla on ratikkaradan kaarresäteet.

----------


## Kantokoski

Minä olen täällä monesti sanonut ettei Olympiakylän mutka ole ongelma maankäytön yhteiskäyttölinjalle. Se ei ole minkäänlainen ongelma.

Ja muuten se taisi olla Ilaskiven asettama työryhmä joka 80-luvulla ehdotti lentorataa erkanevaksi pääradalta Vantaanjoen uomaa, eli ei ole mikään minun päästäni heittämä esitys.

----------


## aulis

> Minä olen täällä monesti sanonut ettei Olympiakylän mutka ole ongelma maankäytön yhteiskäyttölinjalle. Se ei ole minkäänlainen ongelma.


Mitä tarkoitat tällä, ettei se ole ongelma? Sitä, että reitin ei ole pakko olla sama kuin kartassa, vai sitä, että karttaan piirretty reitti ei ole ongelma? Vai jotain muuta?

----------


## kompura

> Näkymät ovat sellaiset, että kerosiinin kallistuessa lyhyen matkan hypyt loppuvat ja lentoliikenne on kilpailukykyinen enää pitkän matkan liikenteessä, jossa todellisia vaihtoehtoja ei ole.


Vähän vanha asia, mutta kysehän on pitkän aikavälin strategisesta kehityksestä... 

Miten aivan hiljattain valtavasti paisunut maakaasutuotanto liuskeista tulee vaikuttamaan lähivuosikymmeninä liikenteen energialähteisiin ja edelleen kulkutapaosuuksiin?

Lentokoneiden polttoaineeksi maakaasusta tuskin on, kun painavia kaasusäiliöitä ei kannattane asentaa lentokoneisiin. Sen sijaan pintaliikenne voi hyvinkin laajalti siirtyä paineistetun maakaasun käyttäjäksi, mikä vähentäisi öljyn kysyntää. Siten lentoliikenteeseen ei kohdistuisi ihan yhtä suurta kustannuspakotetta kuin aiemmin on ennakoitu. 

Muutenkin olen sitä mieltä, että kallis kerosiini on ennen kaikkea kaukolentojen ongelma, koska lyhyillä lennoilla muiden kulujen osuus on suhteessa suuri. Tämä näkyy jo nyt siinä, että lyhyiltä lennoilta peritään polttoainelisää suhteessa paljon enemmän kuin kaukolennoilta: lyhyet lennot subventoivat kaukolentojen kuluja.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tässä juolahti mieleeni sellainen, että nythän Kehärataa ollaan rakentamassa niin, että Tampereen suuntaan menevää liittymää, vaihdetta tai miksi sitä nyt kutsutaan ei taida olla tulossa. Eli käytännössä raiteet menevät Tikkurilan ja Huopalahden suuntiin. Miksei nyt samantien oltaisi rakennettu Hiekkaharjuun myös liittymää Tampereelle päin, jolloin kaukojunaliikenne Lentoasemalta olisi ollut mahdollinen. En näe sille estettä, että miksei vaikkapa aamun ensimmäiset sekä illan viimeiset voisi koukata Lentoaseman ja Myyrmäen kautta, jolloin saataisiin suora yhteys välille Tampere-Helsinki Vantaan Lentoasema. Niinä aikoina lähiliikenne on kuitenkin hiljaisempaa. Perustelut asialle on ensinnäkin mukavuuskysymys sekä tietysti imago. "Tampereelta suoraan Helsinki Vantaan Lentoasemalle". Yöjunia en ehkä näkisi tuolla reitillä kulkevan, mutta Ic2-junat hyvinkin. Samalla saataisiin lisää rahaa Vr:lle kun osa turisteista osaisi kaukoliikennelipun Lentokentältä Keskustaan. Toki vaihtaminen ei ole suuri asia, mutta vaikkapa kolmen matkalaukun kanssa se jo tuottaa päänvaivaa. S

Sitten toinen juttu, nythän suunnitellaan tosiaan lähijunayhteyttä, joka kulkee muun liikenteen seassa ja pysähtyy kaikilla tai lähes kaikilla asemilla. Tämäkään ei ole mikään hyvä asia matkustajien kannalta. Arlandan Lentoasemalla Tukholmassahan on käytössä Arlanda Express - juna, jonka lippu on selvästi kalliimpi kun paikallisessa lähiliikenteessä, mutta se on suora yhteys Cityterminaleniin ja ei pysähdy ko. Lentokentän terminaalin jälkeen missään muualla kuin päätepysäkillään. Jos tälläinen ratkaisu toimii Ruotsissa, niin miksei myös suomessa?

----------


## hmikko

> Tässä juolahti mieleeni sellainen, että [...]
> 
> Sitten toinen juttu [...]


Näitä molempia aiheita on jauhettu varsin pitkään tässä ja varmaan muissakin ketjuissa. Pitkien keskustelujen selaaminen foorumilla on tietysti melko epäkätevää.

Kehäradalle on suunniteltu 10 min vuoroväliä. Välillä Pasila-Huopalahti kaupunkiradan raideparilla kulkevat lisäksi Leppävaaran suunnan lähijunat. Joukkoon ei mahtune pikavuoroja kovin helposti.

Arlanda on oleellisesti kauempana Stockholm C:stä kuin Helsinki-Vantaa on Helsingfors C:stä. Matka-aika Kehäradan junassa päärautatieasemalta lentokentälle tullee olemaan pysähdyksineenkin samaa luokkaa kuin Arlanda Expressissä. Kehäradan rakentamisen taustalla on ennen kaikkea Vantaan lähiörakentaminen. Lentomatkustajia palvelisi paljon paremmin Lentorata (kaukoliikenteen rata Pasilasta lentokentän kautta Keravalle).

Kolmioraiteelle Hiekkaharjussa (siis suora yhteys Kehäradalta pohjoiseen) on kaiketi ainakin ollut varaus, mutta yhteys on toistaiseksi päätetty jättää tekemättä. Kolmioraide vaatisi suht kalliita siltoja nyt rakennetun lisäksi. Paikalla on myös rakennettu uusia kerrostaloja varsin lähelle Kehärataa. En tiedä, ovatko ne mahdollisen kolmioraiteen uralla, mutta joka tapauksessa erittäin läheltä liippaa ja varmaan asukkailta tulisi valitusta jos kolmioraide päätettäisiin tehdä.

Foorumilla on keskusteltu myös mahdollisten Tampereen lentokenttäjunien kääntämisestä Tikkurilassa ja Turku-Lentokenttä-Tampere -heilurista, jota voitaisiin ajaa Pendolinolla tai jollain FLIRT-versiolla. Heilurijunan pitäisi joko vaihtaa suuntaa sekä Huopalahdessa että Tikkurilassa, tai sitten tarvittaisiin kolmioraide molempiin paikkoihin. Huopalahdessa semmoinen olisi aika kinkkinen rakennettava.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kehäradalle on suunniteltu 10 min vuoroväliä. Välillä Pasila-Huopalahti kaupunkiradan raideparilla kulkevat lisäksi Leppävaaran suunnan lähijunat. Joukkoon ei mahtune pikavuoroja kovin helposti.


Paitsi että kulunvalvonnan minimi on 4 min joten kaukojuna laitettuna lähijunien väliin vuorovälin keskelle (ajettuna samalla nopeudella) tuottaisi vuorovälin 5 min. Pitäisi olla hoidettavissa. 10 min vuorovälin pitäminen absoluuttisena miniminä aina ja koko ajan ilman poikkeuksia on hätävarjelun liioittelua, vaikkei luottaisikaan VR:n (ja tulevien yksityisten operaattoreiden) toiminnan täsmällisyyteen.




> Foorumilla on keskusteltu myös mahdollisten Tampereen lentokenttäjunien kääntämisestä Tikkurilassa ja Turku-Lentokenttä-Tampere -heilurista, jota voitaisiin ajaa Pendolinolla tai jollain FLIRT-versiolla. Heilurijunan pitäisi joko vaihtaa suuntaa sekä Huopalahdessa että Tikkurilassa, tai sitten tarvittaisiin kolmioraide molempiin paikkoihin. Huopalahdessa semmoinen olisi aika kinkkinen rakennettava.


Totta. En jaksa kaivaa omia sepustuksiani esiin tästä ketjusta, tuskin löytäisinkään enää. Mutta asiaan liittyvää pohdintaani löytyy myös täältä:
http://aamulehdenblogit.ning.com/pro...tavuushankkeet

Erityisesti kiinnittäisin huomion sieltä löytyvään Tampere-Vantaa Airport Express -aiheiseen dokumenttiini:
http://api.ning.com/files/qumoyAC4Xc...ortExpress.pdf

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Paitsi että kulunvalvonnan minimi on 4 min joten kaukojuna laitettuna lähijunien väliin vuorovälin keskelle (ajettuna samalla nopeudella) tuottaisi vuorovälin 5 min. Pitäisi olla hoidettavissa. 10 min vuorovälin pitäminen absoluuttisena miniminä aina ja koko ajan ilman poikkeuksia on hätävarjelun liioittelua, vaikkei luottaisikaan VR:n (ja tulevien yksityisten operaattoreiden) toiminnan täsmällisyyteen.
> 
> 
> 
> Totta. En jaksa kaivaa omia sepustuksiani esiin tästä ketjusta, tuskin löytäisinkään enää. Mutta asiaan liittyvää pohdintaani löytyy myös täältä:
> http://aamulehdenblogit.ning.com/pro...tavuushankkeet
> 
> Erityisesti kiinnittäisin huomion sieltä löytyvään Tampere-Vantaa Airport Express -aiheiseen dokumenttiini:
> http://api.ning.com/files/qumoyAC4Xc...ortExpress.pdf


Joukkoliikenne lie vähän väärä väline yksilöllisten tarpeiden täyttämiseen. Saattaisi olla edullisempaa tarjota vaihtoa kammoavalle janihyvariselle (vai pitikö se kirjoittaa "Suomen ainoan merkittävän kaupungin elinkeinoelämä"?) taksi sen muutaman kerran vuodessa kuin rakennella kolmioratoja ja sotkea seudullinen liikenne.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joukkoliikenne lie vähän väärä väline yksilöllisten tarpeiden täyttämiseen. Saattaisi olla edullisempaa tarjota vaihtoa kammoavalle janihyvariselle (vai pitikö se kirjoittaa "Suomen ainoan merkittävän kaupungin elinkeinoelämä"?) taksi sen muutaman kerran vuodessa kuin rakennella kolmioratoja ja sotkea seudullinen liikenne.


Yhteydet Tampereelta Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle eivät ole yksilöllisiä tarpeita vaan välttämätön komponentti paikkakunnan elinkeinoelämän toiminnan ja alueellisen houkuttavuuden kannalta. Varsinkin kun ottaa huomioon, että syöttöyhtydet lentäen ovat harventuneet lähes kelvottomiksi ja uhkaavat heikentyä edelleen. Kyse on myös Finnairin edusta, koska jos Tampereelta ei pääse Vantaalle, kilpailijat (SAS, Air Baltic) syövät koko kakun.

Se jos minulla itselläni on runsaasti ensikäden kokemusta ko. yhteyksistä ei tee näkemystäni marginaaliseksi tai yksilölliseksi. Tällä hetkellä teen vaihteeksi tosi runsaasti näitä työreissuja lentäen: keskimäärin joka toinen viikko. Olet siis sitä mieltä, että veronmaksajan pitäisi maksaa minulle n. 48 yhdensuuntaista reilun puolentoistasadan kilometrin taksireissua vuodessa? Ja samoin niille kymmenille muille ihmisille jotka samanaikaisesti istuvat samassa koneessa minun kanssani? Ja niille varmaan myös jotka ajavat Vantaalle autolla? Entäs sitten muut kuin tamperelaiset? Lahdesta varmaan lennetään myös ulkomaille, samoin Hämeenlinnasta ja ties kuinka monesta muusta kaupungista? Marginaalista ja yksilöllistäkö?

Se että muun Suomen tarpeille ei ole korvaa lotkautettu mm. Kehärataa suunniteltaessa on melkoista arroganssia ja omaan napaan tuijottamista.

Ja mitä vaihtoon tulee niin sopii kokeilla itse vaihtaa junaa mukana yksi 8 kg reppu ja yksi parinkymmenen kilon matkalaukku. Ei houkuta. Kyse ei ole vaihdon "kammoamisesta" vaan siitä että vaihdolla on aina vastus, ja se vastus kasvaa matkatavaroiden tahdissa. Vaihto tuntuu erityisen typerältä kun tietää että siihen on päädytty vain vantaalaisen kiinteistökeinottelun seurauksena.

Rakentavampaa kuin taksin suosittelu olisi miettiä miten joukkoliikenteellä voidaan parhaiten ja tehokkaimmin vastata esittämiini matkustustarpeisiin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Paitsi että kulunvalvonnan minimi on 4 min joten kaukojuna laitettuna lähijunien väliin vuorovälin keskelle (ajettuna samalla nopeudella) tuottaisi vuorovälin 5 min. Pitäisi olla hoidettavissa. 10 min vuorovälin pitäminen absoluuttisena miniminä aina ja koko ajan ilman poikkeuksia on hätävarjelun liioittelua, vaikkei luottaisikaan VR:n (ja tulevien yksityisten operaattoreiden) toiminnan täsmällisyyteen.


Siellä on Huopalahdesta eteenpäin edelleen ne A-junat seassa, jolloin samalla raiteella keskimääräinen vuoroväli on (nykyiseen tapaan) 5 min, ilman niitä kaukojunia. Tämän lisäksi mahdollinen kaukojuna ei pääsisi M-junan ohi, jolloin sen matka-aika olisi Helsinkiin yhtä hidas.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Siellä on Huopalahdesta eteenpäin edelleen ne A-junat seassa, jolloin samalla raiteella keskimääräinen vuoroväli on (nykyiseen tapaan) 5 min, ilman niitä kaukojunia. Tämän lisäksi mahdollinen kaukojuna ei pääsisi M-junan ohi, jolloin sen matka-aika olisi Helsinkiin yhtä hidas.


Kyllä, tuo on pullonkaula. Ja kyllä toiseenkin kommenttiin: tuo ei kaukojunayhteytenä Tre-Hki -välillä ole niin houkuttava kuin voisi olla. Primääri tarkoitus onkin yhteyden tarjoaminen Treelta Vantaan lentoasemalle. Toisaalta matelusta huolimatta kokonaismatka-aika ei jää montaa minuuttia IC:stä jälkeen ja päihittää Expressbussin.

Pienellä luovuudella Huopalahden pullonkaulan pystyy kyllä välttämään. Jos lähdetään ajatuksesta että junan ehdottomasti PITÄÄ kulkea vain Treelta lentoasemalle, jäljelle jää kysymys mitä tehdä siitä eteenpäin johtavalle hännälle. Lentoasemalle ei voi jäädä kuppaamaan kääntöä odotellessa kun on toinen juna tulossa perässä tunnelissa 5 min päästä. Mutta ei haittaa: voisihan sitä ajatella että jostain Huopalahden ja Kivistön väliltä voisi löytyä kääntöön sopiva raide, joko laiturilla tai ilman, jonne juna voi ajaa joko tyhjänä tai matkustajia kuljettaen -- riippuen siitä onko matkustajien kuljettamisesta kaupallista hyötyä ja onko näitä mahdollisuus päästää ulos jonkun aseman laiturille käännön yhteydessä tai ennen sitä.

Toisaalta hiljaisina aikoina Huopalahden pullonkaulakaan ei välttämättä ole ongelma? Silloin voisi ajaa joko Helsinkiin tai sitten yhden skenaarion mukaan vaikka Leppävaaraan (suora Tre-Espoo -yhteys loisi tuntuvaa lisäarvoa). Toki tuo vaatisi kääntöä Huopalahdessa, mikä ei olisi ihan ongelmatonta, mutta ehkä onnistuisi hiljaisina aikoina? Varsin hienoa olisi jatkaa vaikka Turkuun asti, jolloin syntyisi mm. Turku-lentoasema, Turku-Hämeenlinna ja Salo-lentoasema, Salo-Hämeenlinna ja Salo-Tampere -yhteydet.

Mainittakoon, että tämän Helsingin kierron kehäradan kautta on inspiroinut tapa, jolla TGV-junat kulkevat CDG-lentokentälle Ranskassa. Esim. Lillestä pääsee kentälle suorilla junilla, jotka jatkavat esim. Lyonin ja Rennes'in suuntiin. Pariisi kierretään rataa pitkin, josta lentokentän alittava osa on uutta ohitussuurnopeusrataa, mutta Pariisin eteläpuolinen osuus on jaettua rataa RER C:n kanssa. TGV:t ja RER:t kulkevat siellä ihan sovussa, ja samoin kulkisivat Kehäradalla Helsingin lähiliikennejunat ja eräät kaukojunat.

----------


## Resiina

Hmm... ilmeisesti ohjausvaunut on otettu käyttöön kun kehäradan liikenne alkaa. kuinka pitkä olisi suunnanvaihtioaika lentoasemalla pääradan kaukojunalla Helsingin suuntaan ja päivastoin. Lentoasemalle olisi hyvä rakentaa kolmas laituri kaukojunia varten ja Hiekkaharjun pohjoispuolelle vaihdeyhteys Kaupunkiradalta pääradalle ja päinvastoin Tikkurilan suuntaan ja raideyhteys kehäradalta pääradalle pohjoisen suuntaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hmm... ilmisesti ohjausvaunut on otettu käyttöön kun kehäradan liikenne alkaa. kuinka pitkä olisi suunnanvaihtioaika lentoasemalla pääradan kaukojunalla helsingin suuntaa ja päivastoin


Kääntöaikaminimi lienee kulunvalvonnan raja-arvo 4 min, mikä on myös vuorovälin minimi. Kun 5 min päästä tulee seuraava juna, peliaikaa käännössä jää 1 min, mikä menee varmaan vähän tiukaksi. Olisi parempi pötkiä pois alta kääntymään vähän rauhallisemmassa paikassa eli käytännössä tunneliradan ulkopuolella, minne kääntöraiteen rakentaminen ei sitäpaitsi välttämättä maksa kuin taskurahoja. Hyvällä tuurilla sellainen voisi löytyä jopa valmiiksi rakennettuna?

IC2-/IC-kalusto ei käsittääkseni ole teknisiltä ominaisuuksiltaan kelpaavaa Kehäradalle. Minusta tämä on suunnitteluvirhe Kehäradan spesifikaatiossa, mutta se lienee otettava annettuna tässä vaiheessa projektia. Flirt lienee ainoa nykykaluston junatyyppi, joka kelpaa Kehäradalle, mutta se ei ole iso ongelma. Flirtiä saa kaukoversiona ja jopa 200 km/h huippunopeudella, jolloin muutamalla Flirt-rungolla voitaisiin operoida lentoaseman kaukoliikenne. Flirt ei myöskään ole Pendon hintainen, vaikka suorituskyky nykyrataverkolla on kaupallisessa käytössä samaa luokkaa.

Yksi lisäaspekti huomioitavaksi on vielä se, että lentoasemalla rajoittavana tekijänä toimii myös laituripituus. Kaukojunat ovat monesti liian pitkiä lähijunalaitureille, ja erityisesti tunnelissa tämä on myös turvallisuuskysymys. Siksi lentoasemalle liikennöivien kaukojunien maksimipituuden pitää olla lähiliikennespeksien mukainen.

Lisätään vielä sekin, että kyseessä on osittain proof-of-concept -hanke: jos Treelta pystytään ajamaan tällainen kaukojuna lentoasemalle kerran tunnissa, niin varmasti pystytään Lahdestakin. Teoriassa onnistuisi maksimissaan jopa 6:lla eri reitillä, tai 3 reitillä 2 kertaa tunnissa kullakin. Tässä tulee vastaan jo muun rataverkon kapasiteetti ennen Kehäradan kapasiteettia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:40 ----------




> Lentoasemalle olisi hyvä rakentaa kolmas laituri kaukojunia varten ja Hiekkaharjun pohjoispuolelle vaihdeyhteys Kaupunkiradalta pääradalle ja päinvastoin Tikkurilan suuntaan ja raideyhteys kehäradalta pääradalle pohjoisen suuntaan.


Lisäraide lentoasemalle olisi todennäköisesti hyvin kallis. Ei kannata investoida niin paljon kääntöraiteeseen tunnelissa kun sellainen voidaan tehdä pikkurahalla tunnelin ulkopuolelle. Kolmioraide pääradalle kannattaisi toki tehdä: se nopeuttaisi matka-aikaa tuntuvasti. Välttämätön edellytys se ei kuitenkaan ole. Yhteys lentoasemalle on riittävän houkuttava jopa pidemmällä matka-ajalla kunhan ei tarvitse vaihtaa junaa.

----------


## sub

näitä eri vaihtoehtoja on aika paljon foorumilla pyöritelty. en usko että suoria junia maakunnista kentälle on realistista odottaa ennen kuin vähintäänkin tunneli pasilasta lentoasemalle on louhittu, ja siihen voi mennä aikaa.

----------


## jodo

> IC2-/IC-kalusto ei käsittääkseni ole teknisiltä ominaisuuksiltaan kelpaavaa Kehäradalle.


Eiköhän nykyiset IC2-vaunut tehdä samoilla EU-normeilla kuin Flirtkin.

----------


## hmikko

> Eiköhän nykyiset IC2-vaunut tehdä samoilla EU-normeilla kuin Flirtkin.


Ongelmana on kaiketi kiipeämiskyky Kehäradalle suunnitelluilla kaltevuuksilla. Junien pitäisi päästä tunnelin pohjalta pinnalle lähiliikenteen tahdissa.

----------


## Compact

Vantaan Sanomien viikonvaihdenumerossa 27.-28.4.2013 ja sen pääkirjoituksessa "Kehärata sorsii Korson suuntaan meneviä" sivulla 13 (!) kerrotaan, että *"Kehäradan junan pysähtyminen Hiekkaharjussa selviää, kun tunnelissa on tehty koeajot."* 

Siis että ajaisiko kehäradan junat todellakin ohi paikallisjunien erään vakiopysähdyspaikan! Haloo HSL, oletteko todella noin outoja vai onko tuo vain VS:n pääkirjoitustoimittajan väärinkäsitys? Vastatkaapa HSL:stä tähän, tässä.

----------


## jodo

> Vantaan Sanomien viikonvaihdenumerossa 27.-28.4.2013 ja sen pääkirjoituksessa "Kehärata sorsii Korson suuntaan meneviä" sivulla 13 (!) kerrotaan, että *"Kehäradan junan pysähtyminen Hiekkaharjussa selviää, kun tunnelissa on tehty koeajot."* 
> 
> Siis että ajaisiko kehäradan junat todellakin ohi paikallisjunien erään vakiopysähdyspaikan! Haloo HSL, oletteko todella noin outoja vai onko tuo vain VS:n pääkirjoitustoimittajan väärinkäsitys? Vastatkaapa HSL:stä tähän, tässä.


Eiköhän kyseessä ole se kuuluisa Uutisankka.

----------


## zige94

> Eiköhän kyseessä ole se kuuluisa Uutisankka.


Eikös kyseessä oli HSL:n uusin suunnitelma, jonka mukaan oli muutamia vaihtoehtoja Kehäradan junille, ohittavat muutaman aseman, olikohan Käpylä, Tapanila ja Hiekkaharju tai sitten pysähtyy kaikilla asemilla. Koeajoilla selvitetään kumpaa käytetään, jos ko. asemien ohitus tuo säästöä niin kyseiset asemat ohitettaisiin. Noin suurin piirtein ulkoa meni. Ja tuota N-junien vuorovälienkin pidentämisestä oli juttua siinä. Jossain täällä foorumilla on linkki siihen suunnitelmaan, kommentoin siihen silloin siitä kun sen luin.

----------


## Compact

> Eiköhän kyseessä ole se kuuluisa Uutisankka.


Kyllä tässä taitaa olla kyseessä toimintamalli, jossa VR-Lähiliikennettä siirretään enenevässä määrin HSL:n suunnitelumalliin ja ajatelmiin, kun kerran viulut maksavat. En usko tässä vielä ollenkaan *uutisankkaan*, mutta odotellaan HSL:n edustajien kommentointia asiaan. Rautavaltion lähiliikenne on muuttumassa kaikenaikaa yhä voimakkaammin niin rakenteen sisällä (rekrytoinnit HSL -> VR) kuin ulkoakinpäin HSL:n osastoksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> näitä eri vaihtoehtoja on aika paljon foorumilla pyöritelty. en usko että suoria junia maakunnista kentälle on realistista odottaa ennen kuin vähintäänkin tunneli pasilasta lentoasemalle on louhittu, ja siihen voi mennä aikaa.


Ja perustelu miksi näin olisi / pitäisi olla...?

Tietysti helsinkiläisestä näkökulmasta tuo ei ole prioriteetti, mutta jos Kehäradasta maksaa leijonanosan valtio sillä perusteella, että kyseessä olevalla hankkeella on "valtakunnallista vaikuttavuutta" niin silloin olisi outoa dissata ainoa tapa, jolla sitä valtakunnallista vaikuttavuutta voitaisiin hankkeelle luoda.

Outoa on minusta myöskin se, että rakennetaan kallista infraa, mutta jätetään sen hyödyntäminen puolitiehen joidenkin makukysymysten pohjalta.

Toisaalta voi olla että tällaisista pessimistisistä spekulaatioista ajaa aika ohi. EU:n 4. rautatiepaketti vapauttaa rataverkolle pääsyn, ja tällaista yhteyttä voi ruveta joku operaattori liikennöimään yksityisesti. Sitä ei voikaan estää enää jonninjoutavilla tekosyillä vaan lupa on myönnettävä, jos liikennöinti teknisesti onnistuu (ja onnistuuhan se jopa ilman kolmioraidetta jos käy Tikkurilassa kääntymässä) ja kulkutie on mahdollista tarjota. Kulkutiet pitää myös ilmeisimmin jakaa syrjimättömästi eli perustetta estää tällainen liikennöinti kategorisesti ei ole. Mikäli liikenne ei ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa, uskon että Tampereen kaupunki ja Pirkanmaan muut kunnat saattavat olla valmiita hankkimaan sen ostoliikenteenä.

Valitettavasti itse en ole optimisti Lentoradan suhteen. Se olisi välttämätön, mutta voi olla että se viivästyy vuosikymmeniä kaikenlaisten (teko)syiden varjolla. Siitä syystä ajan käytettävissä olevan infran mahdollisimman tehokasta hyödyntämistä sen sijaan että istuisin kädet ristissä odottamassa koska Lentorata suvaitaan rakentaa. Liikennöintitarve on tässä ja nyt eikä jossain kaukaisessa tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Ja perustelu miksi näin olisi / pitäisi olla...?
> 
> Tietysti helsinkiläisestä näkökulmasta tuo ei ole prioriteetti, mutta jos Kehäradasta maksaa leijonanosan valtio sillä perusteella, että kyseessä olevalla hankkeella on "valtakunnallista vaikuttavuutta" niin silloin olisi outoa dissata ainoa tapa, jolla sitä valtakunnallista vaikuttavuutta voitaisiin hankkeelle luoda.


Pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunissa saa matkustaa nytkin VR:n lipuilla. Ei tarvitse olla kirjoilla pääkaupunkiseudulla tai edes Suomen kansalainen, vaikka kirjoitatkin ikään kuin et saisi oikeutta matkustaa Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle kehäradan myötä.

Valtaosa joukkoliikenneyhteyksistä toteutuu vaihdollisesti, enkä ymmärrä miksi pikainen vaihto Tampereelta lentoasemalle matkustaessa pilaisi koko matkan. Lentomatkustamisesta on aikoja sitten kadonnut loisto, kuten pitääkin - lentomatkustajat eivät ole muita parempia ihmisiä eivätkä he vaadi erityiskohtelua vaikkapa kaukojunamatkustajiin nähden. Enkä toisaalta minäkään täällä itke sitä, ettei Malmilta pääse Pendolinolla Turkuun. Jos kammoaisin jostain tunnesyystä vaihtoja, en tekisi asiasta liikennepolitiikkaa vaan menisin vaikka vuokra-autolla.

Mielikuvien lisäksi asiassa on myös käytännöllisempi puoli: miten kummassa henkilö, joka ei selviä itsenäisesti vaihdosta Tikkurilassa, voi toimia ilman avustajaa lentokentillä? Kävelymatkat terminaaleissa ovat helposti monikymmenkertaisia ja tasonvaihtojakin riittää. Pahimmassa tapauksessa joutuu kulkemaan portilta lentokoneelle bussilla, ehkä jopa matkan molemmissa päissä. Sellaisessa konkurssissa ei Tikkurilan tai Pasilan vaihto juuri tunnu.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei sen Tre-Seutula-junan pidä pysähtyä minnekään Kivistöön, vaan jatkaa Turkuun tietenkin. Ihan sama yhteystarve Varsinais-Suomesta on lentoasemalle kuin Pirkanmaaltakin. Pysähdyspaikat vaikkapa Tampere, Hämeenlinna, Riihimäki, Lentoasema, Leppävaara, Espoo, Salo, Turku. Ei korvaa nykyistä kaukojunaliikennettä eikä tarvitsekaan, mutta korvaa kyllä ainakin tappiolliset ja ympäristöllisesti kyseenalaiset AY/BE-lennot. Siis AY-tunnus junille ja yhteislippu mallia Salo-Frankfurt, kuten muuallakin maailmassa.




> enkä ymmärrä miksi pikainen vaihto Tampereelta lentoasemalle matkustaessa pilaisi koko matkan


Et varmaan ymmärräkään, tuleehan se tässä selväksi. Mitä noin ylipäätään ajattelet asiakaspalvelusta ja siitä, miten joukkoliikenteeseen on tarkoitus houkutella sellaisiakin matkustajia, joilla on valittavanaan vaihtehtoja? Siis muita kuin niitä kuuluisia pakkokäyttäjiä. Sinun ymmärtämättömyytesi ei merkitse sitä, etteikö tuollainen ylimääräinen vaihto olisi merkittävä haitta vaativalle matkustajalle. Suomessakin sentään osataan vaatia jonkunlaista laatutasoa (liike)matkustamisessa. Joissain sivistysmaissa muuten ne laukut (jotka siitä vaihdosta tekevät tässä tapauksessa erityisen hankalan) voidaan tsekata sisään lennolle jo rautatieasemalla.




> Mielikuvien lisäksi asiassa on myös käytännöllisempi puoli: miten kummassa henkilö, joka ei selviä itsenäisesti vaihdosta Tikkurilassa, voi toimia ilman avustajaa lentokentillä?


On kai eri asia, mitä pystyy tekemään ja mitä on valmis tekemään. Kysehän tässä on siitä, että jos junan palvelukokemus on surkea, sitä ei käytetä. Hyvä olisi, että junaa käytettäisiin. Silloin kannattaisi siis parantaa sitä palvelukokemusta. Mutta voihan sitä hiihtääkin Tampereelta Seutulaan, ei siinä mitään. Matkatavarat kulkee ahkiossa perässä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunissa saa matkustaa nytkin VR:n lipuilla. Ei tarvitse olla kirjoilla pääkaupunkiseudulla tai edes Suomen kansalainen, vaikka kirjoitatkin ikään kuin et saisi oikeutta matkustaa Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle kehäradan myötä.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mielikuvien lisäksi asiassa on myös käytännöllisempi puoli: miten kummassa henkilö, joka ei selviä itsenäisesti vaihdosta Tikkurilassa, voi toimia ilman avustajaa lentokentillä? Kävelymatkat terminaaleissa ovat helposti monikymmenkertaisia ja tasonvaihtojakin riittää. Pahimmassa tapauksessa joutuu kulkemaan portilta lentokoneelle bussilla, ehkä jopa matkan molemmissa päissä. Sellaisessa konkurssissa ei Tikkurilan tai Pasilan vaihto juuri tunnu.


Vaihto on paha juttu lentomatkustajalle monestakin syystä, jotka eivät päde keskivertoon junamatkustajaan.

1) Selkeys. Kun ulkomailta tulee bisnesvieras Suomeen Tampereelle niin lentoasemalta on syytä päästä vaihdottomalla yhteydellä perille. Jos joutuu matkustamaan jollakin paikallisjunalla esikaupunkiasemalle vaihtamaan toiseen junaan, syntyy mielikuva että tässä ollaan nyt jonnekin takahikiälle menossa (ja kyllä, tiedän millainen paikka Hikiä on, armeijasta aikoinaan olimme siellä keräämässä Sotainvalidien syyskeräystä). Mielikuvat ovat kaupunkien kisassa kuolemanvakavia asioita. Vieras ei tule toista kertaa jos yhteys on hankala. Tai firma päättää sijoittua muualle parempien yhteyksien päähän. Vaihdoton lentoasemayhteys on suoraan valuuttaa, kun kansainvälisesti toimivat yritykset tekevät sijoittumispäätöksiä. Tämä tiedetään toki Helsingissäkin. Siksi vaihdottomia yhteyksiä ei halutakaan luoda Helsingin ulkopuolelle päin, jottei mikään firma keksisi skipata Helsingin seutua ja sijoittua esim. Tampereelle.

2) Matkalaukkujen raahaaminen. Et sitten ilmeisesti ole kokeillut koskaan kulkea junalla lentoasemalle ulkomailla käydessä? Minä olen, erittäin monta kertaa. Vaihdollinen yhteys tarkoittaa että pitää kerätä käsimatkatavara 8 kg + matkalaukku (yleensä n. 14-23 kg) mukaansa ja raahata ne toiseen junaan. Pahimmassa tapauksessa matkalaukku on ollut hyllyllä pään yläpuolella, jolloin selkä saattaa niksahtaa jo sitä alas otettaessa. Vaihto taas saattaa olla joko laiturin yli tai vaatia tasonvaihtoja ja tunnelin / sillan kautta kulkemista. Tasonvaihdossa portaiden käyttö on vihoviimeisin vaihtoehto, jossa voi nyrjäyttää selkänsä. Hissi saattaa olla pullonkaula jos vaihtajia on paljon, ja liukuportaat vaativat omanlaistansa akrobatiaa. Samalla pitää suunnistaa opasteiden mukaan ja olla tietoinen mitä tekee (mikä voi olla ahdistavaa erityisesti ulkomaalaiselle joka on maassa ensimmäistä kertaa eikä osaa kieltä tai tunne paikkoja - erityisesti huomioiden suomalaisen puutteellisen kyltityskulttuurin).

Vaihto, pahimmassa tapauksessa kiireinen sellainen, junamatkan keskellä on ihan eri asia kuin kulkea lentoaseman terminaaleissa sisällä esteettömiä, lämpimiä ja hyvin opastettuja reittejä pitkin. Matkatavaroistakin pääsee lentoasemalla eroon jo lähtöselvityksessä. Ero vaihdollisen ja vaihdottoman yhteyden välillä on kokemukseni mukaan sellainen, että vaihdottomalla yhteydellä ei ole hiki juuri noussut pintaan. Vaihdollisella yhteydellä saavuttaessa lentokoneen penkkiin istuu taas yleensä yltä päältä hiessä, sydän vieläkin jyskyttäen atleettisista suorituksista.

Jos matkatavarat voisi selvittää lennolle jo lähtökaupungin rautatieasemalla, ja jos ne voisi noutaa vasta perille saavuttaessa rautatieaseman matkatavaratoimistosta, ei vaihto Tikkurilassa olisi ehkä ongelma kuin selkeyden kannalta. Mutta valitettavasti tuo ei ole realismia nykymaailmassa monestakaan syystä (turvallisuus, VR:n lopettamat matkatavarapalvelut jne.), joten käytännössä laukkujen raahaaminen on otettava annettuna, ja silloin täytyy hyväksyä että vaihdon estevaikutus kasvaa rajusti matkatavaroiden vuoksi.

Kaikkein typerimmältä tuntuu kuitenkin että tuo pakkovaihto ei johdu mistään luonnonlaista. Lentorata olisi kaiken järjen mukaan ollut ensisijainen verrattuna Kehärataan, ja se olisi taannut vaihdottomat ja nopeat yhteydet sekä Helsinkiin että pohjoisen suuntaan. Mutta Kehärata rakennettiin kun Vantaan piti saada oma valtion subventoima metro pienemmille matkustajamäärille kuin Tampereen raitiotielle ennustetaan, motiivina puhdas tontti- ja kiinteistökeinottelu ja eräiden yksityisten tahojen halu rahastaa noilla. Kehärata itsessään on kuin julkea käsimerkki sen maksaville muun Suomen veronmaksajille, ja sen markkinoiminen lentoasemayhteytenä samalla kun pakottaa vaihtamaan junaa voidakseen käyttää sitä on kuin iskisi keskisormen suoraan päin näköä.

Olennaista on että vantaalaisilla tai helsinkiläisillä ei ole moraalista oikeutusta tulla sanomaan, että muut eivät saisi vaatia vaihdotonta lentoasemayhteyttä itselleen hyödyntäen meidän kaikkien maksamaa infraa maksimaalisen tehokkaasti ja taloudellisesti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:41 ----------




> Ei sen Tre-Seutula-junan pidä pysähtyä minnekään Kivistöön, vaan jatkaa Turkuun tietenkin. Ihan sama yhteystarve Varsinais-Suomesta on lentoasemalle kuin Pirkanmaaltakin. Pysähdyspaikat vaikkapa Tampere, Hämeenlinna, Riihimäki, Lentoasema, Leppävaara, Espoo, Salo, Turku. Ei korvaa nykyistä kaukojunaliikennettä eikä tarvitsekaan, mutta korvaa kyllä ainakin tappiolliset ja ympäristöllisesti kyseenalaiset AY/BE-lennot. Siis AY-tunnus junille ja yhteislippu mallia Salo-Frankfurt, kuten muuallakin maailmassa.


Juuri näin ideaalisti minunkin mielestäni. Tosin tämä on ehkä helpompi hahmotella pala kerrallaan niin kukaan ei pääse tyrmäämään suunnitelmaa niin yksinkertaisesti kuin että rantaradalle ei mahdu lisää junia Turkuun. Tms. Mutta Turku-lentoasema-Tampere -heiluri olisi hyvä kun se tarjoaisi runsaasti muitakin vaihdottomia yhteyksiä.

----------


## sub

jani, en näe että täällä olisi esitetty yhtäkään toimivaa ratkaisua, jolla kaukojunat saataisiin kentälle ilman tunnelia. jos joku operaattori tällaisen keksii kun kilpailu vapautuu niin nostan hattua. suurin ongelma on helsinki-yhteydet, joista ne volyymit ja katteet kuitenkin tulevat. niitä ei kaukojunille kentän kautta ilman tunnelia saa edes auttavaan kuntoon.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> jani, en näe että täällä olisi esitetty yhtäkään toimivaa ratkaisua, jolla kaukojunat saataisiin kentälle ilman tunnelia. jos joku operaattori tällaisen keksii kun kilpailu vapautuu niin nostan hattua. suurin ongelma on helsinki-yhteydet, joista ne volyymit ja katteet kuitenkin tulevat. niitä ei kaukojunille kentän kautta ilman tunnelia saa edes auttavaan kuntoon.


Voisit lukea tuon kalvosettini ensin... En esittänyt kaikkien kaukojunien viemistä kentälle vaan erillisten lentoasemakaukojunien. Ja tunnelihan Kehäratakin on eli ei tässä ollut puhetta mistään tunnelittomasta ratkaisusta.

Tietty Helsinki on suurin junamatkakohde, mutta ei se tarkoita että valtakunnan kaikki matkat suuntautuvat Helsinkiin. Erityisesti uusia matkustajia on houkuteltavissa muillekin yhteyksille, esim. lentomatkustajia näihin lentojuniin, ja sivumennen sanottuna myös Tampere-Lahti-Imatra IC:lle ja Tampere-Pietari -Allegrolle löytyisi kyllä nyt palvelematonta kysyntää.

Varmaan joitakin yksityiskohtia täytyy vielä viilata, mutta tähän mennessä kukaan ei ole esittänyt sellaista perustavanlaatuista ongelmaa, joka estäisi konseptin mukaisen liikennöinnin kokonaan. Ihmettelen jos sellainen löytyy. Epäilijöitä toki riittää, muuta niinhän aina kun jotain uutta esitetään.

----------


## sub

karkeastiottaen kaukojunamäärien tuplaaminen kenttäyhteyden vuoksi on mielestäni perustavanlaatuinen ongelma kun suhteuttaa helsingin ja seutulan kysynnät.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Et varmaan ymmärräkään, tuleehan se tässä selväksi. Mitä noin ylipäätään ajattelet asiakaspalvelusta ja siitä, miten joukkoliikenteeseen on tarkoitus houkutella sellaisiakin matkustajia, joilla on valittavanaan vaihtehtoja? Siis muita kuin niitä kuuluisia pakkokäyttäjiä. Sinun ymmärtämättömyytesi ei merkitse sitä, etteikö tuollainen ylimääräinen vaihto olisi merkittävä haitta vaativalle matkustajalle. Suomessakin sentään osataan vaatia jonkunlaista laatutasoa (liike)matkustamisessa. Joissain sivistysmaissa muuten ne laukut (jotka siitä vaihdosta tekevät tässä tapauksessa erityisen hankalan) voidaan tsekata sisään lennolle jo rautatieasemalla.


Ainakin subventoidussa liikenteessä pitäisi tarjota ennen kaikkea palvelua sinne, missä on oikeita puutteita eli ei yhteyttä ollenkaan tai se on kohtuuttoman harva. Tampereelta kuitenkin tulee kaksi-kolme junaa tunnissa, ja kultakin junalta järjestyy vaihtoyhteys lentoasemalle. Väitän Suomessa olevan vakavampia, mitattavia, aukkoja joukkoliikennetarjonnassa kuin pyörien materiaali tai vaihtojen määrä (sano vaikka laaduksi) jonkin tietyn välin tarjonnassa.

Saattaa toki olla, että kaupallinen kysyntä vaihdottomalle junalle voisi olla olemassa ja kysymys siirtyy konkreettisesti kapasiteetin jakamiseen. Tällöin pitää vaan toivoa, että kapasiteettia on, ja ettei ratakapasiteettia jakava viranomainen kehtaa sotkea muutaman erityistarpeisen luksus-VIP-matkustajan takia tuhannen vantaalaisen prolen joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä. Maanteillähän kapasiteettiasiat olisivat muuten yksinkertaisempia. Vaikka eiköhän tähänkin ratkaisuksi ehdoteta vantaalaisten päivittäiskäyttäjien arjen sotkemista, mitäs muuttivat tai syntyivät pk-seudulle.




> Olennaista on että vantaalaisilla tai helsinkiläisillä ei ole moraalista oikeutusta tulla sanomaan, että muut eivät saisi vaatia vaihdotonta lentoasemayhteyttä itselleen hyödyntäen meidän kaikkien maksamaa infraa maksimaalisen tehokkaasti ja taloudellisesti.


Moraalin ja aluepolitiikan erityisasiantuntijana voisit vielä kertoa, miksi Malmilla ja Herttoniemessä asuvia koskee yhtäläinen kielto osallistua keskusteluun? Herttoniemestä kun ei meidän yhteisellä infrallamme pääse nyt eikä lähitulevaisuudessa lentoasemalle.

Erityisen kiinnostunut olisin myös hankolaisista. Raukat maksavat valtiolle veroja, mutta joutuvat lentokentälle matkustaessaan vaihtamaan näillä näkymin jopa kahdesti!

----------


## zige94

> karkeastiottaen kaukojunamäärien tuplaaminen kenttäyhteyden vuoksi on mielestäni perustavanlaatuinen ongelma kun suhteuttaa helsingin ja seutulan kysynnät.


Janin idea on hyvä, mutta en näe mitään helvatun järkeä ajattaa tunnin välein Lentokentälle kaukojunaa muun Turun ja Tampereen tunnin välein menevien junien lisäksi + unohtamatta vielä Riksun, Hämeenlinnan ja Toijalan ohittavat kaukojunat (:30  Helsingistä lähtevät)...  Etenkään kun ne matkustajamäärät sinne Lentoasemalle ei kuitenkaan ole niin suuret... Et kuitenkaan meinannut aikasempia yhteyksiä korvata? Hyvä koska kukaan ei halua n. 30-40 minuuttia kiertää Lentoaseman kautta sitä varten että muutamat pääsisivät Lentokentälle. Ehkä kerran 2-3 tunnissa menevä suora juna voisi olla järkevä jollakin pikku kokoonpanolla, tai sitten ei.

Ai niin, vielä unohtui ne muualta kuin Tampereelta ja Hämeenlinnasta (+Toijala, Riksu?)  tulijat,  hehän joutuisivat vaihtamaan sitä junaa sitten Tampereella. Itse kyllä vaihtaisim mielummin loppumatkasta kun se pisin osuus on mennyt, enkä puolessa välissä matkaa kun on juuri ehtinyt rentoutua.

----------


## Max

> *"Kehäradan junan pysähtyminen Hiekkaharjussa selviää, kun tunnelissa on tehty koeajot."*


Kehäradalta Keravan radan väliasemille vaihto tehtäisiin ilman Hiekkaharjua muutaman minuutin pidemmäksi. Lisäksi kansa saisi liikuntaa, kun Tikkurilassa ilmeisesti jouduttaisiin juoksemaan sillan kautta toiselle laiturilla vastasuunnan junaa odottelemaan; Hiekkaharjussa voisi vaihtaa laiturin yli...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Janin idea on hyvä, mutta en näe mitään helvatun järkeä ajattaa tunnin välein Lentokentälle kaukojunaa muun Turun ja Tampereen tunnin välein menevien junien lisäksi + unohtamatta vielä Riksun, Hämeenlinnan ja Toijalan ohittavat kaukojunat (:30  Helsingistä lähtevät)...  Etenkään kun ne matkustajamäärät sinne Lentoasemalle ei kuitenkaan ole niin suuret... Et kuitenkaan meinannut aikasempia yhteyksiä korvata? Hyvä koska kukaan ei halua n. 30-40 minuuttia kiertää Lentoaseman kautta sitä varten että muutamat pääsisivät Lentokentälle. Ehkä kerran 2-3 tunnissa menevä suora juna voisi olla järkevä jollakin pikku kokoonpanolla, tai sitten ei.


No, jostain syystä Paunu näkee aiheelliseksi ajaa Tampereelta Vantaalle tunnin välein läpi päivän ja lähes tunnin välein läpi yön. Tosin osittain vaihdollisena Keimolanportilla ja matka-aika 2 h -- 2 h 30. Matkustajia on kyydissä parhaimmillaan kymmeniä, hiljaisempina aikoina muutama. Aika hyvä kuitenkin ottaen huomioon erittäin pitkä matka-aika. Nythän sitäpaitsi moni käyttää liittymälentoja, jotka ovat joka tapauksessa loppumassa todennäköisesti lähivuosina. Jo nyt niiden määrä on pienentynyt kuin pyy maailmanlopun edellä: 4 lentoa/pv/suunta. Ja aika moni kuuleman mukaan ajaa autolla Vantaan kentälle parkkiin. Takavuosina joskus lomamatkojen yhteydessä ajoin itsekin, kun vielä oli auto. En siis väittäisi tarkemmin asiaa tutkimatta, että matkustajamäärät ovat ihan hirmuisen pienet. Tampereen seutu on kuitenkin n. 350 000 ihmisen talousalue, joka vientivetoisena maakuntana generoi kohtuullisen määrän liikematkustusta. Ja liikematkustus puolestaan on pikkuhiljaa valumassa pois Pirkkalan kentältä, joka keskittyy entistä enemmän halpaliikenteeseen, joten sellaista matkustajapotentiaalia Vantaan lentoaseman suuntaan on aika paljon, joka tällä hetkellä ei vielä realisoidu tosielämässä.

Tiheä (=tunnin) vuoroväli on osa konseptin houkuttavuutta. On tasan varma, että osa junista ajetaan puolityhjinä, mutta jos niitä ei ajettaisi, koko konsepti ei välttämättä lentäisi, ei ainakaan niin hyvin. Toisaalta on niinkin, että jos nähdään tarpeelliseksi ajaa noita vuoroja, voidaan myös keksiä tapoja houkuttaa niihin matkustajia. Vaikkapa Onnibus-tyyppisesti. Lippu esim. Tampereelta Huopalahteen voisi olla hinnoiteltu selvästi alle VR:n tariffin. Yhteys voisi olla hitaampi Helsinkiin menijöille ja edellyttää jopa vaihtoa lähijunaan, mutta jos hinta on kohdallaan, juniin voidaan saada riittävä kuorma, jotta niitä kannattaa ajaa. Itselleni kelpaisi tuollainen kyyti esim. työmatkoilla Espooseen (nyt kun joudun maksamaan lippuni itse eikä työnantaja enää maksa niitä), ja itse asiassa jos Huopalahdessa voisi vaihtaa niin sehän olisi jopa helpompi vaihto kuin Pasilassa. Kyllä tästä erilaisia kaupallisia skenaarioita voi jalostaa jos ei ajattele niin jäykästi.

En tosin ihmettele että hyvin harva helsinkiläinen näkee tässä mitään järkeä. Helsinkiläiset eivät monesti juuri tunne muuta Suomea riittävästi pystyäkseen arvioimaan tällaisia asioita objektiivisesti.




> Ai niin, vielä unohtui ne muualta kuin Tampereelta ja Hämeenlinnasta (+Toijala, Riksu?)  tulijat,  hehän joutuisivat vaihtamaan sitä junaa sitten Tampereella. Itse kyllä vaihtaisim mielummin loppumatkasta kun se pisin osuus on mennyt, enkä puolessa välissä matkaa kun on juuri ehtinyt rentoutua.


Kukaan ei matkusta Toijalasta saati Riihimäeltä Tampereelle vaihtaakseen lentoasemajunaan. Sen sijaan Porista, Seinäjoelta tai Jyväskylästä tulevat vaihtaisivat hyvinkin, vaikka tietysti saattaisivat vaihtaa Tikkurilassakin. (Täytyy tosin muistaa että käytännössä kaikilla Porista tulevilla on joka tapauksessa vaihto Tampereella, samoin suurella osalla Jyväskylästä tulevia: tämä vahvistaa Tampereen houkuttavuutta vaihtopaikkana ja heikentää Tikkurilan houkuttavuutta.) Kaikkien noiden kaupunkien lentoyhteydet ovat myös menossa surkeampaan suuntaan. Toisaalta syy siihen miksi en esitä tiheämpiä pysähdyksiä (Toijala, Riihimäki) johtuu siitä, että halusin säilyttää jonkinlaisen nopeusedun. Sinänsä ei olisi mahdotonta ajatella että noissakin kaupungeissa pysähdyttäisiin. Matka olisi silloin vähän hitaampi, mutta toisaalta keräisi vähän enemmän matkustajia. Sekään ei ole poissa kyseestä, etteikö osa vuoroista voisi pysähtyä ja osa olla nopeita, riippuen vähän vuorokauden ajasta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:46 ----------




> Kehäradalta Keravan radan väliasemille vaihto tehtäisiin ilman Hiekkaharjua muutaman minuutin pidemmäksi. Lisäksi kansa saisi liikuntaa, kun Tikkurilassa ilmeisesti jouduttaisiin juoksemaan sillan kautta toiselle laiturilla vastasuunnan junaa odottelemaan; Hiekkaharjussa voisi vaihtaa laiturin yli...


Tätä samaa urheilusuoritusta voi miettiä Tampereelle matkalaukun kanssa matkalla olevan suoritettavaksi...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:46 ----------




> Ainakin subventoidussa liikenteessä pitäisi tarjota ennen kaikkea palvelua sinne, missä on oikeita puutteita eli ei yhteyttä ollenkaan tai se on kohtuuttoman harva. Tampereelta kuitenkin tulee kaksi-kolme junaa tunnissa, ja kultakin junalta järjestyy vaihtoyhteys lentoasemalle. Väitän Suomessa olevan vakavampia, mitattavia, aukkoja joukkoliikennetarjonnassa kuin pyörien materiaali tai vaihtojen määrä (sano vaikka laaduksi) jonkin tietyn välin tarjonnassa.


Yhteiskunnan kannattaa subventoida myös sellaista liikennettä, joka luo edellytyksiä elinkeinoelämän toiminnalle kaupungissa ja maakunnassa. Tällä hetkellä jotkut kaupungin subventoivat lentoliikennettään.




> Saattaa toki olla, että kaupallinen kysyntä vaihdottomalle junalle voisi olla olemassa ja kysymys siirtyy konkreettisesti kapasiteetin jakamiseen. Tällöin pitää vaan toivoa, että kapasiteettia on, ja ettei ratakapasiteettia jakava viranomainen kehtaa sotkea muutaman erityistarpeisen luksus-VIP-matkustajan takia tuhannen vantaalaisen prolen joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä. Maanteillähän kapasiteettiasiat olisivat muuten yksinkertaisempia. Vaikka eiköhän tähänkin ratkaisuksi ehdoteta vantaalaisten päivittäiskäyttäjien arjen sotkemista, mitäs muuttivat tai syntyivät pk-seudulle.


Ei lentoasemajuna kerran tunnissa sotke vantaalaisprolen työmatkaa mitenkään kun se leivotaan lähijunavuorojen väliin. En ymmärrä tosin mistä tämä katkeruus lentomatkustajia kohtaan kumpuaa. Ihan tavallisia sini- tai valkokaulusduunareita lentokoneissakin matkustaa työmatkoilla. Ei se hupia ole eikä Finnairin lennoilla shampanja kilise (ei ole ollut ilmaista tarjoilua vuosikausiin) vaan kuivaa kalkkunasämpylää siellä syödään tai nk. tapas-lautasia (kaksi lihapullaa, kolme perunapullaa, ketsuppia, yksi cocktail-suolakurkku), huuhdotaan alas mehulla tai vedellä. Yhteyksien toimivuudessa ei ole kyse mistään marginaalisesta asiasta: kun helsinkiläinen työkaveri ehtii kotiin klo 22-23 mennessä, itse olen silloin vielä kentällä odottamassa liittymälentoa ja kotona vasta lähempänä klo 01:tä. Paunun bussilla kotiin ehtii klo 02:ksi tai 03:ksi, riippuen lennon saapumisajasta. Kun tätä toistuu joka toinen viikko, se syö hirmuisesti vapaa-aikaa ja jaksamista.




> Moraalin ja aluepolitiikan erityisasiantuntijana voisit vielä kertoa, miksi Malmilla ja Herttoniemessä asuvia koskee yhtäläinen kielto osallistua keskusteluun? Herttoniemestä kun ei meidän yhteisellä infrallamme pääse nyt eikä lähitulevaisuudessa lentoasemalle.
> 
> Erityisen kiinnostunut olisin myös hankolaisista. Raukat maksavat valtiolle veroja, mutta joutuvat lentokentälle matkustaessaan vaihtamaan näillä näkymin jopa kahdesti!


Kuinka monta asukasta on näissä paikoissa? Entä millainen vientiklusteri?

----------


## ultrix

Voisiko konseptia TampereTikkurilaLentoasemaHelsinki kokeilla ensialkuun vaikkapa hiljaiseen aikaan (so. klo 2206) kun Kehärata on vähäisellä käytöllä?

----------


## Kantokoski

Huopalahdessa ns. kolmioraiteelle on erittäin huonot mahdollisuudet, mutta mahdollisuuksia on, tosin vain Huopalahden aseman pohjoispuolella, ei eteläpuolella, eli onko ohjausvaunullinen juna ja suunnan kääntyminen sittenkin parempi kuin mahdollinen kolmioraide Huopalahdessa? 

Huopalahteen kolmioraiteen siis saisi erittäin pienillä kaarresäteillä olevilla silloilla. 

Muistaakseni Martinlaakson radan erkanemiskohdassa on aikoinaan tehty/jätetty mahdollisuuksia eritaso-laajennuksille.

Martinlaaksonrata on vain Flirt (+ muu lähijunakalusto) kelvollinen, kaukojunia ei sillä voi ajaa. Itse kehäradan kaukojunakelpoisuutta en nyt muista, enkä jaksa tarkistaa dokumenteista, mutta vaikka se olisi, niin Martinlaaksonrata ei edelleenkään ole.

Hiekkaharjussa on kolmioraiteelle varaus kaavoissa, tai ainakin parhaan tietoni mukaan varausta ei ole poistettu.

Mielestäni ei ole mitenkään lainkaan poissuljettua, eikä laisinkaan huono palveluehdotus, että Turusta sekä Tampereelta kulkisi nopeat Flirt-junat IC/etc. vertaisilla pysähdyksillä aamuisin ja iltaisin HEL/VAN lentoasemalle/lentoasemalta, kolmioraiteilla tai ohjausvaunuilla kääntäen. Tällaista palvelua voisi ainakin kokeilla kysynnän selvittämiseksi.




> Mitä tarkoitat tällä, ettei se ole ongelma? Sitä, että reitin ei ole pakko olla sama kuin kartassa, vai sitä, että karttaan piirretty reitti ei ole ongelma? Vai jotain muuta?


Tarkoitan, että Olympiakylän linjaus maankäytön yhteiskäyttötunnelissa ei ole lentoradan kannalta ongelma. 

Jos kaukojunat eivät mutkaisi Olympiakylästä, vaihtoehtoja riittää - jotta maankäytön yhteiskäyttötunneli voisi toteutua. Sitä siis tarkoitan, että Olympiakylän metro/pikaraitio-tunneli ei ole ongelma lentoradan ja metron/pikaraition yhteiskäyttötunnelille.

Esimerkiksi tässä ratkaisu: Maankäytön yhteiskäyttötunnelissa Olympiakylän osuudella ei kulje kaukojunia, vaan ratkaisuksi valitaan joko i) Pasilan asemalta pintarata Ilmalan varikon kautta Pohjois-Pasilaan jossa lentorata yhtyy maankäytön yhteiskäyttötunneliin, tai, ii) Pasilan asemalta tunneli Ilmalan varikon alta Pohjois-Pasilaan jossa lentorata yhtyy maankäytön yhteiskäyttötunneliin.

Nyt tulisi keskusteluun nostaa nykyisen virallisen lentoratahahmotelman rinnalle vaihtoehtoja, jotta lentorata ei lykkääntyisi 2050+ ajankohtaisuudelle. 
Tietysti edelleen vaihtoehtona ja vaarana on ettei koko 'lentorataa' tule laisinkaan.

Lentoradalle on vaihtoehtoja, jotka toteuttavat myös itse lentoradan, mutta tässä kaikki:

* erillinen suora rata, pasilasta-hel/van-kerava, ns. nykyinen suunnitelma, kallein ja hyödyiltään vähäisin.
* säästörata, lyhyempi suorahko rata, edullisempi mutta hyödyiltään vähäinen.
* maankäytön yhteiskäyttörata, hyödyiltään paras ratkaisu.

Nostaisin keskusteluun myös ns. Klaukkalan tai Nurmijärven radan, joka voisi toimia uutena kasvualueena pääkaupunkiseudulle, lähiliikenteen ja kaukoliikenteen ratana, mahdollistaen myöskin vaihtoehdon ja varayhteyden pääradalle, sekä mahdollistaisi linkin lentoradan haaralle ELSA-radan suuntaan. 

Seuraavasti: Pääradan erkaneminen Hyvinkäältä Rajamäen kautta Nurmijärven Kirkonkylälle ja sieltä Klaukkalaan, josta lähiliikenneratayhteys Vantaankoskelle ja kaukojunayhteys lentokentälle, josta lentoaseman ja Pasilan eli lentoradan kautta Helsinkiin.

Klaukkalan/Nurmijärven rata Hyvinkään ja Klaukkalan välillä kaukojunakelpoinen, näin syntyy lentoradalta linkki ELSA:n suuntaan, sekä myöskin mahdollistaa vaihtoehtoisen kaavoitusratkaisun Helsinki-Karkkila-Forssa-Pori -radalle, jolloin Porin radan ainoaksi kaavoitusvaihtoehdoksi ei jää ELSA/Nummelasta erkaantuminen. Klaukkalan/Nurmijärven radan avulla päästäisiin eroon siitä tosiseikasta, ettei Martinlaakson rata ole kaukoliikennekelpoinen.

Huom! Nurmijärvi on yli 40 000 asukkaan kunta, ainoa joka ei käytä itsestään kaupunki -nimitystä.


Ratojen sijainnit ovat viittellisiä ja suuntaa-antavia.

----------


## tlajunen

> Martinlaaksonrata on vain Flirt (+ muu lähijunakalusto) kelvollinen, kaukojunia ei sillä voi ajaa. Itse kehäradan kaukojunakelpoisuutta en nyt muista, enkä jaksa tarkistaa dokumenteista, mutta vaikka se olisi, niin Martinlaaksonrata ei edelleenkään ole.


Mihin tämä perustuu? Todellisuudessa siellä on ajettu tavarajuniakin, ja ihan lähiaikoina Dv12-vetoisia työjunia.





> Mielestäni ei ole mitenkään lainkaan poissuljettua, eikä laisinkaan huono palveluehdotus, että Turusta sekä Tampereelta kulkisi nopeat Flirt-junat IC/etc. vertaisilla pysähdyksillä aamuisin ja iltaisin HEL/VAN lentoasemalle/lentoasemalta, kolmioraiteilla tai ohjausvaunuilla kääntäen.


Se Lentoaseman suora juna vie yhden Helsinkiin suuntaavan junan paikan - etenkin Turun suunnalla, jossa rata on yksiraiteinen, ja siten hyvin pitkälti junien kulkuajankohdat ovat keskenään kiinteät. Tässä junassa pitäisi olla enemmän Lentoasemalle kuin Helsingin keskustaan meneviä matkustajia, jotta suora yhteys olisi perusteltu. Veikkaanpa kuitenkin, että millä tahansa ajankohdalla Helsingin keskustaan meneviä on enemmän. Ja sama toki toiseenkin suuntaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mihin tämä perustuu? Todellisuudessa siellä on ajettu tavarajuniakin, ja ihan lähiaikoina Dv12-vetoisia työjunia.


Ikivanhoihin Jtt:ihin todennäköisesti. Aikanaan Mrl-radalla oli todellakin lähes kaiken kaluston käyttö kielletty, paitsi erikseen listatun. Sallittuja olivat mm. Sm1 - 2, Dm8 - 9, Dv15 (ja muistaakseni muutkin Vemput + myöhemmin myös Dv12) sekä pieni joukko erilaisia tavaravaunuja. Syynä oli silloiset korkeat laiturit ja niissä olleet rakenteet. Alkuperäinen kirjoittaja ei ehkä ole noteerannut vuosien saatossa tapahtuineita muutoksia...

----------


## Kantokoski

No tuota, Martinlaakson radalla ei voi IC ja Pendolinokalustoa ajaa.

Turusta ja Tampereelta HEL/VAN, sekä takaisinpäin, kulkevat aamu- ja iltaFlirtit tietenkin olisi hyvä olla yhteys Pasilan ja Helsingin keskustaan, se onnistuisi kevytmetropikaraitiolla. Tosin nyt sitä ei ole. Ja maankäytön yhteiskäyttölinjassa tulee se lentoratakin. Ollaanko pattitilanteessa? No lentoratahan menee pääradalle eli Turun suunnnan ongelma on niin kauan kunnes lentroradalta rakennetaan linkki ELSAlle. Mutta tämän hetkisessä tilanteessa kysynnän selvittäminen ja kysynnän synnyttäminen -kokeilu voisi olla ihan luonteva palveluehdotus. Harmi että Turkuun menee vain yksi mutkainen raide. ELSA olisi pitänyt rakentaa aikoja sitten, tai vaikka heti moottoritien jälkeen tai samaan aikaan moottoritien kanssa.

----------


## jodo

> No tuota, Martinlaakson radalla ei voi IC ja Pendolinokalustoa ajaa.


Mikään ei estä Pendoilla tai IC-kalustolla ajoa Vantaankoskelle jos joku sinne junan vaikka tilaisi.

----------


## Kantokoski

No se on lähiliikennerata ja vilkkaassa käytössä. Lisäksi on Huopalahden vilkas raideliittymä. Eikä Martinlaakson rata lentoradaksi muutu vaikka siellä ajaisi resiinalla. Ja Martinlaakson radalla on ihan oikeita geometrisiä esteitä pikajunakalustolle. Martinlaakson rata on rakennettu metroradan tapaan.

Miksi pitää sotkea keskustelu joillain asiaankuulumattomilla nyansseilla, kun keskustelun aiheena on kuitenkin suuri ja valtaisa *lentorata*.

----------


## zige94

> No se on lähiliikennerata ja vilkkaassa käytössä.


Sähän vain sanoit ettei siellä voi ajaa. Eli sen ymmärsi niin ettei siellä voi missään nimessä ajaa. Et sanonut ettei siellä voi ajaa, koska siellä on lähiliikennerata joka on vilkkaassa käytössä. Eikä sekään kyllä estäisi vaikka on lähiliikennerata. Eikös Keravan kaupunkiratakin ole lähiliikennerata ja nätisti ne kaukojunat siellä välillä ajelevat  :Wink:

----------


## jodo

> Ja Martinlaakson radalla on ihan oikeita geometrisiä esteitä pikajunakalustolle. Martinlaakson rata on rakennettu metroradan tapaan.


Tuo ei pidä paikkaansa.

----------


## Kantokoski

Selvä! Lentorataa ei tule laisinkaan, vaan tulee yö-lentorata  :Smile: 

Ja jota ajetaan Martinlaakson radalla. Mutta millä nopeudella? Yli 10km/h tunnissa tarkoittaa että IC- ja Pendolinokalusto viettää jokaisen Martinlaaksoradan keikan jälkeen kaksi viikkoa varikolla korjauksessa.

Tässä krusiaali ero miksi Martinlaakson rata on henkilöliikenteen rata, mutta metroratamainen, eikä sillä voi ajaa IC/pendo.

----------


## jodo

> Tässä krusiaali ero miksi Martinlaakson rata on henkilöliikenteen rata, mutta metroratamainen, eikä sillä voi ajaa IC/pendo.


Ei ei ei ei. On totta, että Martsarin rataan on käytetty keinulautaperiaatetta, mutta se ei fyysisesti mitenkään estä kaukojunakalustolla sinne ajamista.

----------


## Kantokoski

No käypä koeajamassa siellä IC tai Pendo 160km/h - 180km/h nopeudella  :Very Happy:

----------


## kompura

> No käypä koeajamassa siellä IC tai Pendo 160km/h - 180km/h nopeudella


No paljonko IC:llä tai pendolla pitää olla vauhtia, jotta se nousee ilmalentoon aseman kohdalla kuin ralliauto Ouninpohjalla? Mahtaisi olla aika näky, vaatii kyllä melkoista tarkkuutta alastulossa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> No käypä koeajamassa siellä IC tai Pendo 160km/h - 180km/h nopeudella


Ai nyt kun sun väitteet on todistettu potaskaksi niin alatkin puhumaan että siellä pitäisi pystyä ajelemaan tuollasilla nopeuksilla? Aluksi sanoit vain ettei siellä voi IC-kalustolla tai pendolinolla ajaa... Vappu meni jo, aika palata arkeen  :Cool:  Eli ne juomat nyt pois. Näistä sun viesteistä saa aina mahtavat naurut  :Laughing:

----------


## tlajunen

Sotketaanpa ketjun luonnetta heittämällä peliin ihan faktaakin.

Vantaankosken radan pystygeometria menee kutakuinkin näin:

- HuopalahtiPohjois-Haaga: alamäki, ylämäki, tasaista (keinulauta toteutuu osittain)
- Pohjois-HaagaKannelmäki: tasaista
- KannelmäkiMalminkartano: tasaista, alamäki
- MalminkartanoMyyrmäki: ylämäki, tasaista
- MyyrmäkiLouhela: alamäki, ylämäki (keinulauta toteutuu)
- LouhelaMartinlaakso: tasaista
- Martinlaakso-Vantaankoski: alamäki

Näin. Keinulautaperiaate toteutuu kahdella asemavälillä. Tosin tällä ei ole todellisuudessa mitään merkitystä rataosan kaukoliikennekalustokelpoisuudelle.

Kaarteista johtuen rataosan suurin sallittu nopeusrajoitus vaihtelee 80:n ja 120:n välillä. Se riittää vallan hyvin, sillä mahdollinen kaukojuna ei ohita edessä kulkevaa M-junaa kuitenkaan. Se on totta, ettei kaukojunia rataosalle todennäköisesti tungeta, mutta se ei liity mitenkään kaluston kelpoisuuteen tai rataosalle suunniteltuun - mutta suurimmaksi osaksi toteutumatta jääneeseen keinulautaperiaatteeseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sotketaanpa ketjun luonnetta heittämällä peliin ihan faktaakin.


Tuon aloituksen jälkeen odotin tarkempaa tietoa. Etenkin nousujen ja laskujen kaltevuuksia promilleina. Vertailun vuoksi olisi ollut korrektia mainita vielä, paljonko ko. radan kaltevuudet poikkeavat perinteisien (kauko)rautateiden kaltevuuksista.

  Radan geometria ei sinänsä estä ajamasta raskailla veturijunilla tuolla - voidaan kuitenkin kysyä, olisiko sellaisten junien ajattaminen jatkuvasti Martinlaakson suunnalla kovin mielekästä.

----------


## Miccoz

Onkohan tuo päärata - kehärata varaus yhdelle vai kahdelle raiteelle? Eiköhän siinä riittäisi yksi raide, puolenvaihto vaihteet molempiin päihin. Samanlaisen kun tekisi Huopalahteen niin junat voisivat kiertää Kerava - Lentoasema - Pasila - Helsinki C ja Leppävaara - Lentoasema - Tikkurila - Pasila -Helsinki C.
Samalla Helsingistä lähtevät voisivat mennä lentoaseman kautta.

Tällöin puolenvaihtoja tulisi vain rannalta kehälle 1 tai 2 (miten kehäradan liikennöintisunnat kulkevat, rantaradan mukaisesti vai pääradan mukaisesti?) ja kehältä rannalle 0 tai 1. Samoin pää-kehä 0 tai 1 ja kehä - pää 1 tai 2. Antaako rantaradan ja pääradan liikennöintimäärät tarvittaviin vaihteiden ylityksiin mahdollisuutta?
Ja nämä junat kulkemaan nimenomaan silloin kun kentälle on ihmisiä menossa/tulossa eli alkaen ennen ruuhka-aikaa aamulla ja ennen ja jälkeen iltapäivä ruuhkan.
Toki nämä ylimääräiset junat vaikuttavat HSL I/M junien väliin tuolla, mutta eikai se yksi/kaksi puuttuvaa junaa tunnissa ole iso asia? (Jos pääradalla on mahdollista niin Turusta tullut kauko voisi kehältä tullessaan vaihtaa takaisin kaukojunaraiteille. Samalla jos I/M väli on 15 min, niin eikös se kauko ehtisi siinä välissä mennä.)
Eli vaikka näin Lentoasemalta Tikkurilaan:
L.As.
00 M
15 M
23 Turun kauko
30 M
45M
53 Turun kauko

Tikkurilassa voisi jopa M/K/turun kauko mennä 5min välillä Helsinkiin lähiliikenteen raiteita.
Ja jos tarve vaatii noissa väleissä missä ei mene Turun kaukojunaa voisi ajaa toinen K lisäksi, eli K:lla olisi vuoroväli 5/10 min.

Samanlainen järjestely onnistunee myös Pääradalta kehäradalle tulevien ja rantaradan lähijunien kanssa. Joka toinen kauko idästä, joka toinen Tampereen suunnalta.

Onko tosiaan niin, että edes Pendolino/Allegro ei voi liikennöidä kehäradalla? Luulisin, että varsinkin Allegrolla voisi olla potentiaalisia matkustajia suoraan kentälle.

----------


## zige94

> (miten kehäradan liikennöintisunnat kulkevat, rantaradan mukaisesti vai pääradan mukaisesti?)


Ymmärtääkseni pääradan. Martinlaakson radan kulkusuunta ymmärtääkseni vaihdetaan tämän vuoden puolella.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuon aloituksen jälkeen odotin tarkempaa tietoa. Etenkin nousujen ja laskujen kaltevuuksia promilleina. Vertailun vuoksi olisi ollut korrektia mainita vielä, paljonko ko. radan kaltevuudet poikkeavat perinteisien (kauko)rautateiden kaltevuuksista.


Höh, pahoitteluni kun lupasin aloituksessani liikoja.  :Smile: 

Alamäki Huopalahdesta sillan alle on lähteestä riippuen 2022,5 . Muiden pituuskaltevuuksien promilleja en tiedä, mutta takapuolituntumalla (ja allekirjoittaneella on takapuoli, joten tämäkin on faktanomainen tieto) ne ovat samaa luokkaa Mankin ylämäen kanssa, jossa ajellaan sujuvasti kaikella kaukojunakalustolla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Muiden pituuskaltevuuksien promilleja en tiedä


Minulla on jossain kätköissä vanhoja rataosaselostuksia tuoltakin radalta (ainakin Martinlaaksoon saakka). Muistikuvani mukaan radalla on Huopalahden lisäksi toinenkin huomattavan voimakas nousu / lasku (kaukana Mankin lukemista).

Kehäradalle on piirrelty ja pian rakennettukin jopa 40 promillen kaltevuuksia. En nyt suosittelisi sinne kuitenkaan mitä tahansa junia kovin jatkuvaan ajoon.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Minulla on jossain kätköissä vanhoja rataosaselostuksia tuoltakin radalta (ainakin Martinlaaksoon saakka). Muistikuvani mukaan radalla on Huopalahden lisäksi toinenkin huomattavan voimakas nousu / lasku (kaukana Mankin lukemista).
> 
> Kehäradalle on piirrelty ja pian rakennettukin jopa 40 promillen kaltevuuksia. En nyt suosittelisi sinne kuitenkaan mitä tahansa junia kovin jatkuvaan ajoon.


Löysin kotikoneeni kovalevyltä "jostain" saadun Martinlaakson radan itäisen(?) raiteen pituusprofiilin vuodelta 1975. Tuolloin rataosan pisimmät ja jyrkimmät nousut näyttävät olleen Huopalahdesta Pohjois-Haagan suuntaan ja Malminkartanosta Myyrmäen suuntaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Löysin kotikoneeni kovalevyltä "jostain" saadun Martinlaakson radan itäisen(?) raiteen pituusprofiilin vuodelta 1975. Tuolloin rataosan pisimmät ja jyrkimmät nousut näyttävät olleen Huopalahdesta Pohjois-Haagan suuntaan ja Malminkartanosta Myyrmäen suuntaan.


Kiitoksia profiilista. Huopalahdessa on tullut muutoksia, ja takapuolituntumalla jatkaakseni nykyinen rinne alikulun Huopalahden puolella taitaa olla alkuperäistä jyrkempi...

Muutoin rata lienee ennallaan. Louhelan ja Martinlaakson välissä näyttäisi olevan myös pieni keinulauta, se ei kuitenkaan ehkä kaarteesta johtuen ole niin ilmiselvä kuin edellisellä välillä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nakkiputkalle suuret kiitokset profiilista. On totta, että itäisen raiteen sijainti muuttui Huopalahden päässä vuosituhannen vaihteessa, ja profiili on nyt käytännössä sama kuin läntisellä raiteella. 

Profiilista näkee lahjomattomasti sen, että keinulautaa on huomattavan paljon, selvästi enemmän kuin mitä joissakin puheenvuoroissa on annettu ymmärtää. Pitkiä jyrkkiä kaltevuuksia ei lopultakaan ole monta, mutta kaiken kaikkiaan rata on kovin "mäkistä" 1970-luvun radaksi tai sitä uudemmaksi, tässä tapauksessa toki tarkoituksella.

----------


## tlajunen

> Profiilista näkee lahjomattomasti sen, että keinulautaa on huomattavan paljon, selvästi enemmän kuin mitä joissakin puheenvuoroissa on annettu ymmärtää.


Keinulautaa ei kylläkään ole lähellekään niin paljoa kuin voisi olla. Tuossa profiilikuvan skaalassa kun korostuu jyrkkyydet varsin paljon, niin kuvan mukaan "loivat" rinteet ovat todellisuudessa lähes merkityksettömän loivia. Esimerkiksi Kannelmäen ylikulkusillalta Myyrmäkeä edeltävän nousun alkuun ratalinja pysyy alle 2,5 metrin sisällä, etäisyyden ollessa yli 2 kilometriä. Kyllähän junat hyvin rullaavat, mutta ei noiden loivien kaltevuuksien merkitystä kannata yliarvioida. Siinä vaiheessa kun kuvassa linjan kulma alkaa olemaan luokkaa 45° tai yli, asialla alkaa olemaan käytännön merkitystä.

Yhdessä asiassa takapuolituntumani on kuitenkin ollut selvästi väärässä: Kannelmäki on paljon alempana kuin tuntumani väitti.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tarkennan edellistä kommenttiani. Todetessani, että "keinulautaa on huomattavan paljon", tarkoitin sitä, että alkuperäisasemista muut paitsi Kannelmäki oli sijoitettu "kukkulan huipulle" (Malminkartanon asema on rakennettu muutama vuosi radan avajaisten jälkeen kohtalaisen tasaiseen paikkaan ratalinjan suhteen - itse asemahan sijaitsee suurimmaksi osaksi tunnelissa). En tällä ilmaisulla ottanut kantaa kaltevuuksiin, vaikkakin jotkut 22 promillen lukemat ovat aivan jotain muuta kuin mitä valtakunnallisen rataverkon linjauksilla tavataan. Martinlaaksonradan noin 20 promillen maksimikaltevuudet ovat kuitenkin vaatimattomia verrattuna tulevan Kehäradan kaltevuuksiin enkä tätä ole missään yhteydessä kiistänyt, vaan itse ne 40 promillen kaltevuudet toin esille hieman aiemmin tässä ketjussa.

Martinlaaksonradalla on historiansa. Yhtenä motiivina sitä toteutettaessa varmasti oli näyttää päättäjille, että metrorataa on mahdollista tehdä paljon pienemmällä hintalapulla verrattuna Helsingin metroon. Radan linjausta muutettiinkin ennen lopullista toteuttamista jonkin verran ja syntyneessä kompromisissa on varmasti jouduttu tinkimään joistakin periaatteista. Toisena tekijänä ehkä voisi mainita, että Martinlaaksonrataa oli tarkoitus alunperinkin hyödyntää soveltuvin osin muuhunkin kuin vain henkilökuljetuksiin, ensimmäisinä vuosina paikallisen voimalaitoksen polttoaine kuljetettiin sinne kiskoja pitkin. Ja kolmanneksi: silloiset (ja samalla nykyiset) Sm1 - 2 -junat välttämättä ole sopivinta kalustoa kehäratamaisille 40 promillen mäkiin. Ei siis millään tavoin yllättävä asia, että "keinulautaa" on tuolloin tehty melko maltillisella periaatteella.

----------


## kompura

> Alamäki Huopalahdesta sillan alle on lähteestä riippuen 2022,5 . Muiden pituuskaltevuuksien promilleja en tiedä, mutta takapuolituntumalla (ja allekirjoittaneella on takapuoli, joten tämäkin on faktanomainen tieto) ne ovat samaa luokkaa Mankin ylämäen kanssa, jossa ajellaan sujuvasti kaikella kaukojunakalustolla.


Äkkiseltään ajateltuna oleellisempaa kuin mäkien kaltevuus on radan vertikaalinen kaarresäde mäkien alussa ja lopussa. Jos mäet alkavat ja loppuvat kovin äkkinäisesti, siitä aiheutuu suuria hetkellisiä kiihtyvyyksiä, ja kiihtyvyys kasvaa nopeuden neliössä. Absoluuttisella kaltevuudella on lähinnä merkitystä siihen, riittääkö junassa teho (ja veto/jarruvoima) vauhdin ylläpitoon.

Itse vähän epäilen, että kannattaisiko Kehäradalla kuitenkaan ajattaa mitään varsinaisia pitkän matkan kaukojunia. Mitä kauempaa ollaan tulossa, sitä heikompi on junan kilpailukyky kotimaanlennon kanssa joka tapauksessa. Kolmioraiteet pitäisi kuitenkin tehdä, ja ajaa kehäradan kautta  keskipitkän matkan taajamajunia (esim. Tampere-Lentoasema-Helsinki ja Turku-Lentoasema-Lahti/Kouvola). Verraten tiheästi pysähtyvät taajamajunat parantaisivat lentoasemayhteyden saavuttavuutta oleellisesti IC/Pendolinoon verrattuna.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Itse vähän epäilen, että kannattaisiko Kehäradalla kuitenkaan ajattaa mitään varsinaisia pitkän matkan kaukojunia. Mitä kauempaa ollaan tulossa, sitä heikompi on junan kilpailukyky kotimaanlennon kanssa joka tapauksessa. Kolmioraiteet pitäisi kuitenkin tehdä, ja ajaa kehäradan kautta  keskipitkän matkan taajamajunia (esim. Tampere-Lentoasema-Helsinki ja Turku-Lentoasema-Lahti/Kouvola). Verraten tiheästi pysähtyvät taajamajunat parantaisivat lentoasemayhteyden saavuttavuutta oleellisesti IC/Pendolinoon verrattuna.


Totta sinänsä. Tosin tilanne elää. Niin kauan kuin lentokoneet käyttävät fossiilista polttoainetta ja juna geneeristä sähköä, junalla on etulyöntiasema taloudellisesti. On ihan mahdollinen skenaario että lähitulevaisuudessa lähes koko kotimaan lentoliikenne loppuu, ehkä poislukien Helsinki-Oulu ja Helsinki-Rovaniemi. Oulukin on siinä ja siinä: reitti on kannattava, mutta kun juna vähän vielä nopeutuu, voi osa teoriassa valita junan lennon sijasta -- ellei nykytilanne jatku ja lento ole junaa halvempi. Muu kotimaanliikenne kituuttaa mitenkuten ja huomattava osa on tappiollista. Mitä enemmän tätä liikennettä saadaan siirrettyä raiteille, sen parempi. Tosin se edellyttää kunnollista palvelutasoa, kun juna on aina lähtökohtaisesti hitaampi.

Suomessa juuri Tampere ja Turku ovat potentiaalisimpia kohteita joissa Helsingin-lennot voidaan korvata junalla ilman että palvelutaso kärsii. Se voi jopa parantua kun harvat liittymälennot korvataan tiheillä, mutta vähän hitaammilla junayhteyksillä. Pori, Seinäjoki ja Jyväskylä ovat seuraavalla kehällä. Juna on selvästi hitaampi, mutta paljon vaihtoehtoja ei jää kun lennot kuihtuvat pois omia aikojaan. Tämähän ei ole edes kaukaista fantasiaa vaan alkaa olla akuutti alueellinen kriisi jo nyt. Eikä Tampereellekaan lennetä enää kuin 4 kertaa päivässä arkena, lauantaisin kai ehkä kerran (?).

Kuvaavaa on että torstaina palatessani Berliinistä lento oli myötätuulen vuoksi hieman etuajassa ja laskeutui Vantaalle n. klo 14.30. Jos olisin ottanut liittymälennon, olisin saapunut Pirkkalan lentoasemalle klo 16.45. Tulin junalla (Tikkurilan kautta, mikä nykyisellään vaatii ikävän ja hankalan bussimatkan) ja saavuin Tampereelle klo 16.52. Juna oli lisäksi parempi laskeutuessa nuhasta lukkoon menneille korvilleni.

Tuoreessa Ville, Rail & Transports -lehdessä muuten kerrotaan, että Air France lopettaa kokonaan Pariisi-Strasbourg -reitin ja korvaa sen Air France -brändätyllä junayhteydellä. Käytännössä kyseessä on normaali SNCF:n TGV Strasbourgista CDG-kentälle, mutta siinä on paikkakiintiö Air Francen matkustajille, ja Air France vastaa mm. myöhästymisistä itse näiden matkustajien osalta. Jutun yhteydessä mainitaan, että lento ei ole enää kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto, jos junamatkan kesto on alle 2 h 45 min. Suomeen sovellettuna se tarkoittaisi että jo nykyisten junien nopeudella esim. Tampere ja Turku olisivat kilpailukyvyttömiä lentoreittejä. Silti niitä jostain syystä edelleen lennetään -- mutta kuinka pitkään?

Ainoa tekijä joka nähdäkseni Suomessa ajaa noihin syöttölentoihin on Finnairin illaksi kotiin -konsepti. Kun Finnair on suunnitellut reitistönsä niin että moneen paikkaan pääsee aamuvarhaisella lennolla ja palata voi yömyöhällä, se johtaa syöttöyhteyksissä siihen että mennessä junalla pitäisi lähteä jo lennon lähtöä edeltävänä  iltana ja perille kotiin pääsisi vasta paluuta seuraavana aamuna. Tosin uskon että päiväreissut ulkomaille ovat muutenkin katoavaa kansanperinnettä, joten varsinkin iltapäivälähdöt saattavat kasvattaa suosiotaan, ja niille junasyöttöyhteys ei ole edes vaikea toteuttaa.

----------


## aki

> Martinlaakson radan kulkusuunta ymmärtääkseni vaihdetaan tämän vuoden puolella.


Jos näin todella tapahtuu niin tietää se melkoisesti opettelua kun junat alkavat kulkemaan "väärään" suuntaan. Keskilaituriasemilla (Vantaankoski, Martinlaakso ja Louhela) tämä ei ole kovin suuri ongelma kun samalta laiturilta pääsee kumpaankin suuntaan. Muilla asemilla täytyykin sitten olla tarkkana ettei vanhasta tottumuksesta kävele väärälle laiturille. Kyllähän tuohon aikaa myöten tottuu, mutta varmaan aika pitkään on näitä väärällä puolella junaa odottavia matkustajia. Kaikkein paras ratkaisu olisi tietenkin ollut, jos Tikkurilan raidejärjestelyt olisi mahdollistanut sen, että Kehäradalla olisi sama kulkusuunta kuin Martsarin radalla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Hmm... Finnair-brändättyjä VR-junia Tampeen, Turun, Vaasan, Joensuun, Kuopion ja Helsingin välillä ristiin rastiin. Nopeuksien kasvaessa ja suurnopeusratojen lisääntyessä voi laajentaa pikku hiljaa koko maahan ja tietenkin myös ulkomaita ja Ahvenanmaata myöten. Pakollisten Helsinki-Vantaan kautta tapahtuvien vaihtojen sijaan enemmän suoria yhteyksiä, selkeämpiä ja nopeampia vaihtoja ja tietenkin mahdollisuus juna-lento -yhdistelmälippuihin.

Herkullista toiveajattelua! Mitenkäs olisi sellainen Finnairin näköinen brändi, mutta nimeltään Finntrain? Omat laiturit ja matkaselvitykset laiturialueelle mennessä Renfen tyyliin. Juniin Finnair-kuteiset emännät ja isännät sekä kaikki samat viihdykkeet ja virvokkeet kuin lentomatkoilla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Hmmm, koska olet Vesa viimeksi matkustanut kotimaanlennolla Suomessa? Viihdykkeistä ja tarjoilusta puhuminen tässä yhteydessä on hieman koomista, koska Avecran kärrymyyntikin on tasokkaampaa palvelua. Finnair on karsinut tarjoilua myös Euroopan-reiteillä aika minimiin, tyyliin tapas-lautanen (=2 lihapullaa, 3 perunapullaa, 1 cocktail-suolakurkku, ketsuppia) tai kalkkunasämpynä (nk. "Euroopan kuivin sämpylä"). Ei silti, voihan raiteilla yrittää tarjota parempaa palvelua, mutta monessa tapauksessa juna itsessään on jo parannus verrattuna karuun lentoon ATR-72:lla.

Sinänsä olet täysin oikeassa. Olisihan se kiva, jos Suomessakin panostettaisiin palveluun. Pointti on vain että Suomen lentoliikenne ei ole juuri tasokkaampaa palvelultaan kuin junaliikenne.

Omat laiturit voisivat tosin olla vähän kalliita toteuttaa, ja turhiakin. Asemilla voitaisiin luoda palvelumielikuvaa muutenkin, esim. visuaalisin materiaalein, laadukkain brändi-imagon mukaisin kuulutuksin, ja check-in olisi kyllä hieno asia. Harmi että edellytykset ovat vähän heikot kun matkatavarapalvelu on tarkoituksellisesti ajettu alas eikä nykyinen turva-ajattelukaan suosi tuollaista.

Ehdotonta olisi että lentoasemalta pääsee junaan käymättä vaihtamassa lähijunalla Tikkurilassa. Vaikka sitten madellen hitaasti Kehäradan tunnelissa. Moneen tarkoitukseen riittäisi jo nykyinen nopeustaso sekä sen evolutiivinen kehitys vaikka ilman suurnopeusratojakin. Tarve on täällä nyt eikä jossain sadan vuoden päässä.

Muutaman vuoden päästä Finnair voisi periaatteessa operoida tuollaisia junia itsekin, mutta veikkaan että operatiivisen synergian puuttuessa ulkoistavat toiminnon jollekin raideliikenneoperaattorille. Olisikohan vaikka Onniraililla innostusta lähteä partneriksi Finnairille samaan tyyliin kuin FlyBe on lentoliikenteessä nykyään? Tuosta saattaisi syntyä kivaa synergiaa halpajunakonseptille: jos vaikka Tampereen suunnasta ajaisi Kehäradan kautta Helsinkiin, Tampere-Helsinki matka olisi ajallisesti noin IC:n luokkaa mutta vähemmillä pysähdyksillä. Jos sellaiseen myisi liput alle VR:n keskihintatason, saisi aika hyvän suosion pienestä hitaudesta huolimatta. Ja lentoasemaliikennettä voitaisiin operoida Finnair-paikkakiintiöllä samassa junassa. Jos kalusto olisi vaikka Flirtejä kuten omassa planissäni, jonkun osan junasta voisi kenties jopa sisustaa Finnair-kuosiin sisältä, vaikka loppu olisi Onnin-punaisissa väreissä.  :Smile:

----------


## kompura

> Totta sinänsä. Tosin tilanne elää. Niin kauan kuin lentokoneet käyttävät fossiilista polttoainetta ja juna geneeristä sähköä, junalla on etulyöntiasema taloudellisesti. On ihan mahdollinen skenaario että lähitulevaisuudessa lähes koko kotimaan lentoliikenne loppuu, ehkä poislukien Helsinki-Oulu ja Helsinki-Rovaniemi. Oulukin on siinä ja siinä: reitti on kannattava, mutta kun juna vähän vielä nopeutuu, voi osa teoriassa valita junan lennon sijasta -- ellei nykytilanne jatku ja lento ole junaa halvempi. Muu kotimaanliikenne kituuttaa mitenkuten ja huomattava osa on tappiollista. Mitä enemmän tätä liikennettä saadaan siirrettyä raiteille, sen parempi. Tosin se edellyttää kunnollista palvelutasoa, kun juna on aina lähtökohtaisesti hitaampi.


Varsinkaan lyhyillä lennoilla ei kannata yliarvioida polttoaineen hinnan merkitystä. Aika yleinen suuruusluokka-arvio on 3l/100 km/matkustajapaikka, ts. samaa suuruusluokkaa kuin henkilöautolla. Ihan lyhyillä väleillä kuten juuri Turku/Tampere jonkin verran enemmän. Esimerkiksi ATR-72 -koneelle kerrotaan täällä, että polttoainetta palaa 200nm (370 km) lennolla 611 kg ja 300nm (560km) 854 kg. Rohkeasti ekstrapoloimalla Turku/Tampere-lentojen kulutus olisi jotain luokkaa 350 kg, täydessä koneessa n. 5kg/matkustaja. 

Oleellista kannattavuuden kannalta on toki miten täysinä koneet lentävät (olet tainnut joskus kertoa, että ovat usein melkein täysiä?), ja tietenkin paljonko matkustajat lipuistaan maksavat. Epäilenpä, että kotimaanlentojen kannattavuusongelmat johtuvat suurelta osin siitä, että Finnair melkeinpä "sponssaa" ulkomaanlennon ostajalle kotimaan jatkot kaupan päälle. Pelkkää kotimaanlentoa ostavalle taas rätkäistään pöytään sellainen tarjous, että ainakaan omilla rahoilla lippua ei tee mieli ostaa. Kilpaillut reitit ovat toki erikseen. 




> Suomessa juuri Tampere ja Turku ovat potentiaalisimpia kohteita joissa Helsingin-lennot voidaan korvata junalla ilman että palvelutaso kärsii. Se voi jopa parantua kun harvat liittymälennot korvataan tiheillä, mutta vähän hitaammilla junayhteyksillä. Pori, Seinäjoki ja Jyväskylä ovat seuraavalla kehällä. Juna on selvästi hitaampi, mutta paljon vaihtoehtoja ei jää kun lennot kuihtuvat pois omia aikojaan. Tämähän ei ole edes kaukaista fantasiaa vaan alkaa olla akuutti alueellinen kriisi jo nyt. Eikä Tampereellekaan lennetä enää kuin 4 kertaa päivässä arkena, lauantaisin kai ehkä kerran (?).


Turun ja Tampereen osalta olen samaa mieltä, että junalla voi olla kilpailussa mahdollisuuksia, mutta mitä kauemmas mennään, sitä toivottomammaksi kilpailukyky menee ajankäytön kannalta. Kotimaanlentojen kapasiteetti indikoi jollain tavoin matkustajavolyymiä, ja jos lentomatkustajia ei riitä edes muutaman ATR:n vertaa päivässä, niin ei paikkakunnalta kannata kovin monta junaakaan kentälle ajaa.

----------


## hylje

Lentoliikenne on jo ajettu alas joistain kaupungeista.

Jos lentoliikenne ei ole kilpailukykyistä itsekseen, ei lentojakaan järjestetä. Junan kilpailuasetelma syrjäseutujen kaupungeissa ei siis ole syöttölentoa vastaan, vaan bussiyhteyttä vastaan. Ei sen junan tarvitse mennä juuri lujempaa kuin verkolla nyt toteutuva 140km/h ollakseen merkittävästi ripeämpi kuin pikavuorobussi. Juna, kuten bussikin, lisäksi pysähtyy väliasemilla joilla ei ainakaan kilpailevaa syöttölentoa ole.

Näen itse että ennen pitkää Suomen lentoliikenne keskittyy 1-2 kentälle, joiden palvelu suuntautuu merkittävässä määrin ulkomaisten matkustajien transit-liikenteeseen. Suomalainen lentäisi heidän siivellään. Muunlainen kehitys edellyttää mullistavaa lentoliikenteen kustannusten laskua, jollainen olisi lähinnä ydinkäyttöinen linjalentokone. Fossiiliset polttoaineet eivät tästä halpene.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hmmm, koska olet Vesa viimeksi matkustanut kotimaanlennolla Suomessa?


Äh, myönnetään. Kaikki tähänastiset Suomen sisäiset matkat olen tehnyt muilla välineillä kuin lentokoneella.

Viimeisimpiin lyhyenmatkanlentoihin sisältyy Arlandan ja Vantaan väliä Finnairilla ja Norwegianilla, mutta myös FlyBe:n Bromma - Helsinkiä ja aivan viimeisimpänä Arlanda - Pirkkala Braathensilla alkuviikosta. Näistä viimeiseksi mainittu vaikutti yhtiöltä, jolla oikeasti olisi jotain tarjotakin. Ilmaiset virvokkeet alle tunnin lennolla, ystävällinen henkilökunta ja siistit sisätilat teki vaikutuksen. Toivottavasti ei ollut vain silmänlumetta.  :Smile: 

Siitä on kauan, kun sain oikeasti nauttia lyhyestä lentomatkasta oikean palvelun kanssa. Olisikohan ollut 2006 AirBerlinillä Helsingistä Tegeliin? Virvokkeiden lisäksi tarjosivat reilun aamupalankin, josta napostelin vielä myöhemin hotellillakin. Muistan myös hyvin tarjoilut Finnairin välillä Helsinki - Lontoo 2003 tai 2004. Hyvää purtavaa ja virvokkeet alkoholijuomia myöten tarjottiin maksutta eteen. Nykyäänhän Finnair ei taida tarjota maksutta mitään alle kolmen tunnin lennoilla.




> Omat laiturit voisivat tosin olla vähän kalliita toteuttaa, ja turhiakin.


Vähän sinistä maalia ja pieni kiskakoppi ja portti riittäisi. Eli siis käytännössä vain brändäys ja pika-check-in -palvelu. Mutta ilman turvatarkastuksia tällaisia on turha miettiä.
Siis pelkkä brändäys joko pelkässä vaunussa, kokonaisessa junassa tai sekä junassa että asemalla, ainakin niin kauan kuin juna-asemat ovat avoimia. Koskaan ei tiedä, vaikka tulevaisuudessa tähän tulisikin muutos.

----------


## Jykke

> Kuljetetaanko Gardermoenissa asioiville koneille tarvittavat polttoaineet todellakin junalla? Jos näin on, niin onko tällainen yleinen käytäntö myös muualla maailmassa lentokenttäradoilla?


Käsittääkseni ainakin Berliinin uudelle kentälle hoidettaisiin polttoaineet junalla. Kartastakin voi tämän mahdollisuuden havaita, mutta en tähän hätään löytänyt mitään pätevää dokumenttia aiheesta. 

Sen sijaan Resiinasta (Numero 2 vuodelta 2011) löytyi mielenkiintoinen kohta Kehärataa käsittelevästä artikkelista sivulta 39:





> Rata toteutetaan (pääradalta) normaalein pituuskaltevuuksin lähelle lentokenttätunnelia ja sieltä eteenpäin maksimikaltevuudella 40 promillea. Tällä mahdollistetaan tulevaisuudessa radan alkuosalla tavaraliikenteen varauksen käyttö vaikkapa kerosiinikuljetuksiin.


Olisi kiva tietää miksi jälleen kerran on tämä(kin) varaus on pitänyt jättää etäiseen tulevaisuuteen?

----------


## hmikko

> Olisi kiva tietää miksi jälleen kerran on tämä(kin) varaus on pitänyt jättää etäiseen tulevaisuuteen?


Tunnelin suun ja lentokentän välissä on Tuusulanväylä. Jos ja kun kerosiinijuna ei mene Kehäradan nykyiseen tunneliin, niin junan saaminen perille asti vaatinee aika paljon rakentamista.

----------


## Jykke

> Jos ja kun kerosiinijuna ei mene Kehäradan nykyiseen tunneliin, niin junan saaminen perille asti vaatinee aika paljon rakentamista.


 Rakentamista se vaatii toki, mutta kun katsoo koko kehäradan kokoista ja hintaista projektia, niin paljonko päälle kilometrin mittaisen yksiraiteisen radan rakentaminen olisi enää vaatinut (esim. nykyisen Cargo II:sen paikkeille)? Huomioin toki Tuusulanväylän alituksen/ylityksen maksavan. 

Purkuaseman rakentaminen on myös asia erikseen ja jos kentällä rakennettaisiin vaikka putkistolla toimiva polttoaineen syöttö, niin sekin on oma projektinsa. Mutta edelleen näkisin, että olisi kannattanut nivoa nämä projektit yhteen. No... Toivottavasti on olemassa jonkin maailman suunnitelmat ja varaukset lentokentän kerosiinikuljetusten tarkemmalle radalle ja purkuasemalle. Tai sitten lentoradan myötä otettaisiin (viimeistään) kerosiinijunat mukaan kuvioihin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tai sitten lentoradan myötä otettaisiin (viimeistään) kerosiinijunat mukaan kuvioihin.


Ja sitten pitäisi se kerosiinin kuljetus junalla ylipäätään olla mielekästä. Seutulan kirassi tulee ilmeisesti Skoldvikistä, ja matka sinne on kovin lyhyt että se kannattaisi ajaa junalla. Yksi säiliöauto ajaa päivän aikana sillä välillä aika pitkän junallisen sitä kerosiinia. Sille kerosiinijunalle saattaisi olla ns. business case, mutta epäilen että ei ole kuitenkaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Todellisuus vuonna 2017 on vielä neljän vuoden päässä. Itse pyrin ainakin kaikin keinoin vaikuttamaan siihen, että vuonna 2017 meillä olisi koko päivän liikennöivä joka asemalla pysähtyvä K-juna. Saa sen kirjain toki olla N:kin.


Palvelutarjonta olisi suht yksipuolista, jos esim. Lentokentälle pääsisi vain joka asemalla pysähtyvällä junalla 30 minuutissa. Jos Kehäradan nopeat junat ohittaisivat "hitaat" Tikkurilassa, Lentoasemalla ja Vantaankoskella, saataisiin mahdollisuus oikeasti nopeaan joukkoliikenneyhteyteen radalle. Reitillä on selkeästi eri suuruusluokan asemaympäristöjä, joille ei ole syytä tarjota samaa palvelua muiden kustannuksella.

 K-junan pitäisi mielestäni ajaa yhtä aikaa N-junan kanssa, vuorotellen. K-juna voisi ohittaa myös N-junan Tikkurilassa, jolloin se voisi vielä ohittaa kolme pienintä asemaa matkalla Keravalle. Nykytilanteesta olen samaa mieltä kanssasi, että 3 ohituspaikkaa noin pitkillä reiteillä on liian vähän. Kaksi (2) nopeusluokkaa ole minusta liikaa vaadittu pitkillä rataosuuksilla. Toki kaukoradoilta löytyy nopeampia vaihtoehtoja, mutta niiden pysähtymistahti on jo aivan eri luokkaa - eikä Lentoasemalle tai Kehäradalle ylipäänsä mene edes kaukoliikenneratoja ainakaan vielä vuosikymmeniin. Tilanne, jossa Lentoasemalla ja Kivistöllä olisi sama palvelutaso Lentoaseman kustannuksella, on mielestäni absurdi. Nytkin Savion ja Korson asemilla on yhtä huono palvelutaso, pitäisikö itkeä vai nauraa?

----------


## jodo

> Palvelutarjonta olisi suht yksipuolista, jos esim. Lentokentälle pääsisi vain joka asemalla pysähtyvällä junalla 30 minuutissa. Jos Kehäradan nopeat junat ohittaisivat "hitaat" Tikkurilassa, Lentoasemalla ja Vantaankoskella, saataisiin mahdollisuus oikeasti nopeaan joukkoliikenneyhteyteen radalle. Reitillä on selkeästi eri suuruusluokan asemaympäristöjä, joille ei ole syytä tarjota samaa palvelua muiden kustannuksella.
> 
>  K-junan pitäisi mielestäni ajaa yhtä aikaa N-junan kanssa, vuorotellen. K-juna voisi ohittaa myös N-junan Tikkurilassa, jolloin se voisi vielä ohittaa kolme pienintä asemaa matkalla Keravalle. Nykytilanteesta olen samaa mieltä kanssasi, että 3 ohituspaikkaa noin pitkillä reiteillä on liian vähän. Kaksi (2) nopeusluokkaa ole minusta liikaa vaadittu pitkillä rataosuuksilla. Toki kaukoradoilta löytyy nopeampia vaihtoehtoja, mutta niiden pysähtymistahti on jo aivan eri luokkaa - eikä Lentoasemalle tai Kehäradalle ylipäänsä mene edes kaukoliikenneratoja ainakaan vielä vuosikymmeniin. Tilanne, jossa Lentoasemalla ja Kivistöllä olisi sama palvelutaso Lentoaseman kustannuksella, on mielestäni absurdi. Nytkin Savion ja Korson asemilla on yhtä huono palvelutaso, pitäisikö itkeä vai nauraa?


Jos junat ohittelisivat toisiaan matkan varrella, tulisi liikenteestä aivan liian häiriöherkkää. En kannata.  Mutta sen sijaan siinä ei myöskään ole järkeä, että lentokenttäjuna pysähtyy kaikilla asemilla ympäri vuorokauden. Ruuhka-aikaan ja muutenkin arkisin voisi kulkea Tikkurila-Helsinki I-juna, jolloin kehäradan juna voi skipata Tapanilan, Pukinmäen ja Käpylän. Tosin se pitäisi tahdittaa Vantaankosken suunnan kanssa että se toimisi.

----------


## pehkonen

> Jos junat ohittelisivat toisiaan matkan varrella, tulisi liikenteestä aivan liian häiriöherkkää. En kannata.  Mutta sen sijaan siinä ei myöskään ole järkeä, että lentokenttäjuna pysähtyy kaikilla asemilla ympäri vuorokauden. Ruuhka-aikaan ja muutenkin arkisin voisi kulkea Tikkurila-Helsinki I-juna, jolloin kehäradan juna voi skipata Tapanilan, Pukinmäen ja Käpylän. Tosin se pitäisi tahdittaa Vantaankosken suunnan kanssa että se toimisi.


Toisaalta hijaiseen aikaan voisi lentoradalle laittaa junan, joka pysähtyisi vain Tikkurilassa, Lentoasemalla ja parilla asemalla Vantaankosken radalla (Vantaankoski-Huopalahti). Tämä kulkisi vain tuohon suuntaan. Vastaan voisi tulla tavallinen hidasjuna.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toisaalta hijaiseen aikaan voisi lentoradalle laittaa junan, joka pysähtyisi vain Tikkurilassa, Lentoasemalla ja parilla asemalla Vantaankosken radalla (Vantaankoski-Huopalahti). Tämä kulkisi vain tuohon suuntaan. Vastaan voisi tulla tavallinen hidasjuna.


Kehäradalla on niin vähän matkustajia, ettei ole mitään mieltä laittaa niitä varten vielä erillisiä junavuoroja, jotka eivät kerää sitäkään matkustajamäärää kuin nyt suunniteltu liikenne. Jos lentokentälle halutaan nopea junayhteys jolla on myös käyttäjiä, se ei kulje itä-länsi-suunnassa vaan pohjoinen-etelä-suunnassa. Kehärata on rakennettu tämän kannalta väärään suuntaan, kun ei ole ollut tarkoituskaan järjestää lentokentän vaan Marja-Vantaan liikennettä.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

Junien keskinäisen ohittelun Tikkurilassa voinee unohtaa myös, sillä Kehäradan myötä kaukoliikenneraiteille pyhitetään nykyiset raiteet 1-4 nykyistä pullonkaulaa helpottamaan, jolloin kaupunkiradalle jää vain raiteet 5 ja 6. Tilaa lisäraiteille ei ole.

Samasta syystä I-junaa nykymuodossaan ei Kehäradan jälkeen voi jäädä, joskin Hiekkaharjun vitosella voi käydä kääntymässä (eli vanhan P-junan tavoin).

----------


## Knightrider

> Junien keskinäisen ohittelun Tikkurilassa voinee unohtaa myös, sillä Kehäradan myötä kaukoliikenneraiteille pyhitetään nykyiset raiteet 1-4 nykyistä pullonkaulaa helpottamaan, jolloin kaupunkiradalle jää vain raiteet 5 ja 6. Tilaa lisäraiteille ei ole.
> 
> Samasta syystä I-junaa nykymuodossaan ei Kehäradan jälkeen voi jäädä, joskin Hiekkaharjun vitosella voi käydä kääntymässä (eli vanhan P-junan tavoin).


Tilaa lisäraiteille löytyisi heti Tikkurilan eteläpuolelta. P-junan palauttaminen olisi hyväksi, koska silloin K voisi ohittaa myös Hiekkaharjun, kuten Kehäradan suunnitelmissa harkitaan.

----------


## pehkonen

> Palvelutarjonta olisi suht yksipuolista, jos esim. Lentokentälle pääsisi vain joka asemalla pysähtyvällä junalla 30 minuutissa. Jos Kehäradan nopeat junat ohittaisivat "hitaat" Tikkurilassa, Lentoasemalla ja Vantaankoskella, saataisiin mahdollisuus oikeasti nopeaan joukkoliikenneyhteyteen radalle. Reitillä on selkeästi eri suuruusluokan asemaympäristöjä, joille ei ole syytä tarjota samaa palvelua muiden kustannuksella.
> 
>  K-junan pitäisi mielestäni ajaa yhtä aikaa N-junan kanssa, vuorotellen. K-juna voisi ohittaa myös N-junan Tikkurilassa, jolloin se voisi vielä ohittaa kolme pienintä asemaa matkalla Keravalle. Nykytilanteesta olen samaa mieltä kanssasi, että 3 ohituspaikkaa noin pitkillä reiteillä on liian vähän. Kaksi (2) nopeusluokkaa ole minusta liikaa vaadittu pitkillä rataosuuksilla. Toki kaukoradoilta löytyy nopeampia vaihtoehtoja, mutta niiden pysähtymistahti on jo aivan eri luokkaa - eikä Lentoasemalle tai Kehäradalle ylipäänsä mene edes kaukoliikenneratoja ainakaan vielä vuosikymmeniin. Tilanne, jossa Lentoasemalla ja Kivistöllä olisi sama palvelutaso Lentoaseman kustannuksella, on mielestäni absurdi. Nytkin Savion ja Korson asemilla on yhtä huono palvelutaso, pitäisikö itkeä vai nauraa?


Puuttuko sanoja välistä?_ " Kaksi (2) nopeusluokkaa ole minusta liikaa vaadittu pitkillä rataosuuksilla._ Eis suomea? Onko vai Ei?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 2:32 ----------




> Kehäradalla on niin vähän matkustajia, ettei ole mitään mieltä laittaa niitä varten vielä erillisiä junavuoroja, jotka eivät kerää sitäkään matkustajamäärää kuin nyt suunniteltu liikenne. Jos lentokentälle halutaan nopea junayhteys jolla on myös käyttäjiä, se ei kulje itä-länsi-suunnassa vaan pohjoinen-etelä-suunnassa. Kehärata on rakennettu tämän kannalta väärään suuntaan, kun ei ole ollut tarkoituskaan järjestää lentokentän vaan Marja-Vantaan liikennettä.
> 
> Antero


Siis Helsinki - Tikkurila - Lentoasema -> Vantaankoski ei kannata ajatettalla nopeampia vuoroja? No sehän ei ole pikaraitiotie. Kehärata on kaksi suuntainen, siis toinen suunta voisi hyvin hyppiä asemia. Haagan-radan varteen pää kumipyörillä rautaa paremmin ja nopeammin kulkualueelta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Puuttuko sanoja välistä?_ " Kaksi (2) nopeusluokkaa ole minusta liikaa vaadittu pitkillä rataosuuksilla._ Eis suomea? Onko vai Ei?


 _"Eis suomea?"_ Totta tosiaan, jäi se "ei" puuttumaan välistä. Tosin puhekielessä jotkut jättäisivät esim. ko. lauseessa sen pois muutenkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siis Helsinki - Tikkurila - Lentoasema -> Vantaankoski ei kannata ajatettalla nopeampia vuoroja? No sehän ei ole pikaraitiotie. Kehärata on kaksi suuntainen, siis toinen suunta voisi hyvin hyppiä asemia. Haagan-radan varteen pää kumipyörillä rautaa paremmin ja nopeammin kulkualueelta.


En tekisi ylipäätään sellaista joukkoliikennelinjaa, joka toimii eri tavalla eri suuntaan. En tiedä, onko edes missään sellaista niin, että olisi kokemusta. Tässä tapauksessa on vielä se, että linjaa käyttäisivät ihmiset, jotka käyvät täällä satunnaisesti. Vieraassa kaupungissa on yleisestikin vaikea ymmärtää joukkoliikenteen palvelua, saati sitten tällaista erikoisuutta.

Kehärataliikenteen asemien harventamisesta oli tänään juttua myös HS:ssa. Minusta tämä asia oireilee. On varaa tehdä lähes miljardilla rata, mutta junien ajaminen radalla on sitten liian kallista. Tai liian hidasta, vaikka on tähän asti vakuuteltu, että ihan hyvä ja nopea yheys on. Ja että yhteyden etuna on, että lentokentän junat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla, että niin kätevästi pääsee kentälle joka paikasta.

Jutussa sanotaan, että yhden junan saaminen pois kierrosta merkitsee 400.000 :n kustannssäästöä. Jos Kehäradan kustannus on 750.000.000 , vuosikorko pääomalle on 2 %:n mukaan 15.000.000 . Eli suhteellisuudentaju pettää. Ja todettakoon lisäksi, että se pois jätetty Flirtti seisoo sitten toimettomana Ilmalassa varikolla, joten ei pääomasäästöä kuitenkaan saada.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja todettakoon lisäksi, että se pois jätetty Flirtti seisoo sitten toimettomana Ilmalassa varikolla, joten ei pääomasäästöä kuitenkaan saada.


Ei varsinaisesti, vaan se Flirtti tietysti laitetaan muille linjoille Sm1/2:ien tilalle. Ja silloin HSL myös säästää niiden vuokraamisen kustannuksen VR:ltä. Vaikka kansantaloudellisesti se tarkoittaisikin yhden toimivan Sm1:n paalaamista, HSL:lle se on silkkaa säästöä.

----------


## Tonxhu

> Tilaa lisäraiteille löytyisi heti Tikkurilan eteläpuolelta. P-junan palauttaminen olisi hyväksi, koska silloin K voisi ohittaa myös Hiekkaharjun, kuten Kehäradan suunnitelmissa harkitaan.


Varsinkin Tikkurilan lukion ja ammattioppilaitoksen opiskelijat pitäisivät tästä suunnitelmasta. Noin 200 oppilasta Hiekkaharjun pohjoispuolelta (koko aamun aikana) on tietenkin ihan helppo ohjata käyttämään sitä olematonta vaihtoehtoista reittiä (v70).

----------


## 339-DF

Se, että kehärata rakennettiin, ei tietenkään ole HSL:n vika. Mutta on silti lapsellista lähteä hakemaan kostoa tällä tavoin suunnittelemalla liikenne mahdollisimman hankalasti hahmotettavaksi ja typeräksi. Onhan se ikävää HSL:n kannalta, että sen rahoja tuhlataan ilman että se itse voi siihen vaikuttaa. Silti tulisi tyytyä vallitsevaan tilanteeseen ja toteuttaa kehäradalle mahdollisimman selkeä ja riittävän hyvä joukkoliikennepalvelu. Kysynnän puolesta kehäradalle riittäisi toki tunnin vuoroväli aivan hyvin.

Saa nähdä, minkälaisen kostotoimenpiteen HSL suunnittelee länsimetron aloittaessa. Sehän lisää joukkoliikenteen tuotantokustannuksia aivan poskettomasti, mikä sekään ei ole HSL:n vika.

----------


## petteri

> Kysynnän puolesta kehäradalle riittäisi toki tunnin vuoroväli aivan hyvin.


Milläköhän perusteella? Lentoaseman, Kivistön ja Aviapolisin asemat ovat mitä ilmeisimmin ihan vilkkaita. Toki Kehäradan investoinnin olisi voinut paremmin käyttää rakentamalla ratajatkeen Kivistöön ja lentoradan, mutta ei se alueiden liikennetarvetta muuta.

Toki lentoaseman ympäristössä on junissa vähemmän matkustajia kuin Pasilan korkeudella. Ihan samalla lailla kuin R- tai H-junissa on Riihimäen eteläpuolella vähemmän matkustajia kuin Pasilan nurkilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:06 ----------




> .
> Kehärataliikenteen asemien harventamisesta oli tänään juttua myös HS:ssa. Minusta tämä asia oireilee. On varaa tehdä lähes miljardilla rata, mutta junien ajaminen radalla on sitten liian kallista. Tai liian hidasta, vaikka on tähän asti vakuuteltu, että ihan hyvä ja nopea yheys on. Ja että yhteyden etuna on, että lentokentän junat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla, että niin kätevästi pääsee kentälle joka paikasta.


Minun on kyllä vaikea ymmärtää, miksi mikään juna pysähtyy Ilmalassa. Aika turhalta tuo pysäkki vaikuttaa, kannattaisikohan se lakkauttaa kokonaan?

----------


## 339-DF

> Milläköhän perusteella? Lentoaseman, Kivistön ja Aviapolisin asemat ovat mitä ilmeisimmin ihan vilkkaita.


Sillä perusteella, että kysyntä ei edellytä muuta eikä Vantaa halua maksaa. Tämähän on mennyt päin honkia jo alusta lähtien: Vantaa luuli saavansa lottovoiton, kun valtio rakensi sen peltojen alle metron. Mutta sitä ei ymmärretty, että liikennöidäkin pitää. Kun HSL perustettiin, jätettiin kaikki kysymykset auki ja sopimatta, että saatiin YTV:n nimi vaihdettua. Nimenvaihdoksen jälkeen sitten herättiin pohtimaan, mitä se väljä "käyttäjä maksaa" oikein tarkoittaa. Vantaan mielestä se tarkoittaa sitä, että Helsinki maksaa kehäradan junaliikenteen. Muiden jäsenkuntien mielestä se tarkoittaa sitä, että Vantaa maksaa. (No, liikkuuhan siellä jotain toispaikkakuntalaisiakin, mutta suurin osa menee Vantaan piikkiin.) Vantaa möksäilee eikä tahdo antaa rahaa.

Tarkoituksenmukaisinta olisi kai liikennöidä M ja I kuten nytkin ja kehärataa kerran tunnissa. Imagosyistä tuskin noin tehdään, mutta lopputulos riippuu siitä, miten Vantaan kukkaronnyörit lopulta heltyvät.

----------


## Compact

> Kehärataliikenteen asemien harventamisesta oli tänään juttua myös HS:ssa. Minusta tämä asia oireilee. On varaa tehdä lähes miljardilla rata, mutta junien ajaminen radalla on sitten liian kallista. Tai liian hidasta, vaikka on tähän asti vakuuteltu, että ihan hyvä ja nopea yheys on. Ja että yhteyden etuna on, että lentokentän junat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla, että niin kätevästi pääsee kentälle joka paikasta.


Paperilehdessä kerrotaan ihmejuttua Hiekkaharjusta!

Vaihtoehto 2:ssa ovat Keravan-linjalla Hiekkaharju, Tapanila, Pukinmäki ja Käpylä punaisella varoitusvärillä. "K-juna pysähtyisi päivisin kaikilla asemilla, paitsi Pukinmäessä ja mahdollisesti Hiekkaharjussa." Toisinsanoen Hiekkaharjussa (ja Pukinmäessä) pysähtyisi vain N-juna silloin toisinaan kun sitä liikennöitäisiin, lieneekö liikennöintiaika sitten vain aamun ja illan tunneilla? Muulloin ei ole mitään muuta kuin ohiajavia junia, joille ei á 20-sek-stop näytä tauluun mahtuvan...

Lentokenttäjunalla ei myöskään ole lainkaan pysähdystä Hiekkaharjussa.

Toivottavasti HS:n "savolaistoimittajat", jotka vetävät nykyään lehden kaupunkitoimitusta, ovat jälleen puusta pudonneita eivätkä ymmärrä HSL:n heppujen kaupunkilaispuheita.

----------


## Knightrider

> Minun on kyllä vaikea ymmärtää, miksi mikään juna pysähtyy Ilmalassa. Aika turhalta tuo pysäkki vaikuttaa, kannattaisikohan se lakkauttaa kokonaan?


Ei missään nimessä. 2 400 päivittäistä käyttäjää on aivan tarpeeksi seisakkeen säilyttämiseen. Vaihtoehtoista nopeaa yhteyttä seisakkeelta keskustaan tai Espooseen ei ole. Lisäksi asema toimii risteyspaikkana junien ja poikittaislinja-57:n kanssa. Tietenkään kaikkien Kehäradan junien ei kannata siinä pysähtyä, mutta ainakin alikansoitetun A-junan. Rautatieseisakkeiden ylläpitokustannukset ovat suhteellisen matalat, kun rahaa on jo investoitu seisakkeen rakentamiseen ja modernisointiin.


> Varsinkin Tikkurilan lukion ja ammattioppilaitoksen opiskelijat pitäisivät tästä suunnitelmasta. Noin 200 oppilasta Hiekkaharjun pohjoispuolelta (koko aamun aikana) on tietenkin ihan helppo ohjata käyttämään sitä olematonta vaihtoehtoista reittiä (v70).





> Lentokenttäjunalla ei myöskään ole lainkaan pysähdystä Hiekkaharjussa.


Mistä te olette nämä väitteenne keksineet? Ei Hiekkaharjua olla lakkauttamassa pysähdyspaikkana. Eikös ainakin osa Kehäradan junista pysähtyisi kaikissa suunnitelmissa edelleen Hiekkaharjussa?

----------


## Compact

> Mistä te olette nämä väitteenne keksineet?


Ei niitä tarvitse keksiä, riittää kun lukee "Helsingin Sanomia". Ja Vantaan Sanomissa oli jo kesällä uutinen, että lentokentän junat ajan säästämiseksi mm. kenties ohittavat Hiekkaharjun pysähtymättä. 

Harmi kun nämä aikatauluasiat eivät enää ole ainoastaan VR:n hanskassa vaan niitä säätää nyt HSL...

----------


## Compact

> Paperilehdessä kerrotaan ihmejuttua Hiekkaharjusta!
>  - - -
> Lentokenttäjunalla ei myöskään ole lainkaan pysähdystä Hiekkaharjussa.


Hesarin päivittäisellä kohtuuttoman suurella väärinkirjoitettujen juttujen oikaisupalstalla (joka on yksi esimerkki lehden ammattitaidosta, tai sen puutteesta) on nyt korjattu asia ja kerrottu että lentokentän junat pysähtyvät kyllä Hiekkaharjussa. Se on hyvä asia.

----------


## Knightrider

Yle: Poliisi pelkää: Helsinki-Vantaasta tulee yöllinen jatkopaikka

Metro: Kehärata tuo häiriköt ja rikolliset lentoasemalle

----------


## MaunuHolma

> Kehärataliikenteen asemien harventamisesta oli tänään juttua myös HS:ssa. Minusta tämä asia oireilee. On varaa tehdä lähes miljardilla rata, mutta junien ajaminen radalla on sitten liian kallista. Tai liian hidasta, vaikka on tähän asti vakuuteltu, että ihan hyvä ja nopea yheys on. Ja että yhteyden etuna on, että lentokentän junat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla, että niin kätevästi pääsee kentälle joka paikasta.
> 
> Antero


Jos jo nyt mietitään asemien harventamista kiertoajan tai matka-ajan optimoimiseksi, mitä mahtaa tapahtua Pisara-radan valmistuttua, kun junien pitää alkaa kiertää noin tunnin pituista lenkkiä 10-20 minuutin vuorovälillä? Kehämäinen linja tuo aikataulujen suunnitteluun vielä lisää haasteita. Onkohan sitä kukaan suunnitellut?

----------


## ultrix

> Jos jo nyt mietitään asemien harventamista kiertoajan tai matka-ajan optimoimiseksi, mitä mahtaa tapahtua Pisara-radan valmistuttua, kun junien pitää alkaa kiertää noin tunnin pituista lenkkiä 10-20 minuutin vuorovälillä? Kehämäinen linja tuo aikataulujen suunnitteluun vielä lisää haasteita. Onkohan sitä kukaan suunnitellut?


Mun mielestäni tohon fiksu ratkaisu olisi ajaa yhtä "postitorven" muotoista linjaa Kauklahti-Pisara-Kehärata-Pisara-Kerava, jolla olisi välitasausajat keskustassa ja lentoasemalla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mun mielestäni tohon fiksu ratkaisu olisi ajaa yhtä "postitorven" muotoista linjaa Kauklahti-Pisara-Kehärata-Pisara-Kerava, jolla olisi välitasausajat keskustassa ja lentoasemalla.


Keskustassa ei onnistune, sillä vuoroväli on siellä 5 min. Tai no, jokin parin minuutin tasaus ehkä. Lentoasemalla onnistuu paremmin.

----------


## Piirka

> Mun mielestäni tohon fiksu ratkaisu olisi ajaa yhtä "postitorven" muotoista linjaa Kauklahti-Pisara-Kehärata-Pisara-Kerava, jolla olisi välitasausajat keskustassa ja lentoasemalla.


Näpräilin pienenä ajatusleikkinä alkeellisen minuuttiaikataulun tuolle ehdottamallesi postitorvilinjalle. Olen ehkäpä arvioinut pisaralenkin ajoajan Pasilasta Pasilaan (10 min) naftiksi. Jos se onkin 12 min, niin lentoaseman tasausajaksi tuleekin vain 3 min. Lentoasemalla on pakko tasata aikaa tuon laatimani aikataulun mukaan 5 min, jotta Huopalahti - Hiekkaharju -osuudelle saataisiin tasainen 5 min vuoroväli: Pasilassa ollaan minuuttilukemalla x8 Kauklahden suunnalta ja vastaavasti Vantaankosken suunnalta x3.

Verrokkina myös erilliset Kauklahti - Kerava ja Lentokenttärinkulan aikataulut. Viimeksimainitun aikataulun mukaan lentokentällä seistään joko n. 10 min tai sitten ajetaan ilman ajantasausta. Erityisolosuhteet tuntien (Pisara parantaa koko Suomen junaliikenteen kulun) jälkimmäinen ei onnistu, koska Parikkala - Savonlinna -paikun myöhästyminen kertautuu vastavuoroisesti lentoasemalle saakka.  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> Olen ehkäpä arvioinut pisaralenkin ajoajan Pasilasta Pasilaan (10 min) naftiksi.


Virallinen arvio taitaa puhua 10 minuutista. Pidän sitä täysin mahdollisena, ilman ajantasausta keskustan asemalla.





> Verrokkina myös erilliset Kauklahti - Kerava ja Lentokenttärinkulan aikataulut. Viimeksimainitun aikataulun mukaan lentokentällä seistään joko n. 10 min tai sitten ajetaan ilman ajantasausta.


10 minuutin tasaus ei onnistune, sillä vuoroväli on 10 minuuttia eikä Lentoasemalle ole tulossa ylimääräisiä raiteita. Käsitykseni mukaan et ole ainoa, joka on päätynyt laskelmissa tuohon 0/10 lopputulokseen. Ja harmitellut huonoa onnea.  :Smile:

----------


## Knightrider

> 10 minuutin tasaus ei onnistune, sillä vuoroväli on 10 minuuttia eikä Lentoasemalle ole tulossa ylimääräisiä raiteita.


Miten ei voida omata sen vertaa kaukokatseisuutta, että jos jo nyt lisäraiteesta olisi apua, varsinkin poikkeustilanteissa, tulevaisuudessa sellaista voitaisiin tarvita entistä enemmän? Ennen ollaan sentään tehty ratapihoista riittävän suuria tulevaisuutta ajatellen, nyt lentoasemalle ei edes kolmatta viitsitä tehdä. Vaikka maan alla kaikki onkin kallista, olisi kolmas raide edullisempi nyt, kuin tehdä esim. 5 vuoden päästä erikseen. Nyt ei mm. varauduta pistovuoroihin, joita olisi kätevä ajaa lentoasemalle suoraan Turusta ja Tampereen/Lahden suunnasta, kun saataisiin ne kolmioraiteet aikaiseksi. Kehäradalle mahtuisi toinenkin junareitti.

----------


## hmikko

> Vaikka maan alla kaikki onkin kallista, olisi kolmas raide edullisempi nyt, kuin tehdä esim. 5 vuoden päästä erikseen.


Lentokentän asema maksoi jo 35 milliä ylimääräistä glykolin ja bakteeriliemien takia tarvitun betoniputken vuoksi. Hankkeessa ei varmaan ole ollut suurta intoa kasvattaa budjettia entisestään.

----------


## MaunuHolma

10 minuutin aikatauluntasaus kuulostaa hurjan pitkältä kaupunkiliikenteessä, tehtiinpä se odottaen yhdellä asemalla tai hidastellen tasaisesti koko linjan varrella. Mielestäni Kehä-Pisara -radan liikennearkkitehtuuri on pielessä, jos se sisältää tällaisen riskin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 10 minuutin aikatauluntasaus kuulostaa hurjan pitkältä kaupunkiliikenteessä, tehtiinpä se odottaen yhdellä asemalla tai hidastellen tasaisesti koko linjan varrella. Mielestäni Kehä-Pisara -radan liikennearkkitehtuuri on pielessä, jos se sisältää tällaisen riskin.


Olen tässä asiassa täysin samaa mieltä. Mitä hyötyä on tehdä miljardiluokan raideinvestointi, jos sillä ei pystytä liikennöimään täsmällisesti vaan tarvitaan tasausaikaa? Helsingissä on kaksi raitiotielinjaa, jotka ajavat henkilöautojen ja jalankulkuvalojen jatkuvan häiriön alaisena. Silti nekin pystyvät operoimaan vain muutaman minuutin tasausajalla. Miten suljetulla radalla, joka on osin tunnelissa ja jossa ei ole ainoatakaan tasoristeystä, ei pystytä ajamaan minuutin tarkkuudella ja tekemään aikatauluja niin, että asiakkaan ei tarvitse odottaa keskellä linjaa?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä hyötyä on tehdä miljardiluokan raideinvestointi, jos sillä ei pystytä liikennöimään täsmällisesti vaan tarvitaan tasausaikaa?


339-DF kirjoitti tähän hyvin sopivan kommentin aiemmin tänään:



> täytyy kyetä vähän tasokkaampaan keskusteluun kuin siihen perus-jlf-kinasteluun, jossa tahallaan ymmärretään kaikki väärin, eikö vaan?

----------


## Antero Alku

> 339-DF kirjoitti tähän hyvin sopivan kommentin aiemmin tänään:


Edellinen kirjoittaja (HannuHolma) oli sitä mieltä, että Kehäradasta ja Pisarasta muodostuvalla ympyräradalla ei pitäisi olla tarpeen pitää 10 minuutin tasausaikoja. Kirjoitin olevani samaa mieltä. Onko siinä sopimatonta se, että arvostelee miljardiluokan tunnelihankkeita?

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Mitä hyötyä on tehdä miljardiluokan raideinvestointi, jos sillä ei pystytä liikennöimään täsmällisesti vaan tarvitaan tasausaikaa?


Kaikissa rengaslinjoissa tarvitaan hieman tasausaikaa. Kyse ei kuitenkaan ole siitä, että liikennöinnin luonteen vuoksi tarvittaisiin kymmenen minuuttia tasausta tai löysyyttä, vaan siitä, että sitä tarvitaan enemmän kuin nolla.

Piirkan laskelman mukaan "luonnollinen" kierrosaika ilman löysyyksiä rengaslinjalla olisi tasakymmenminuutin mittainen. Perhana, huonoa tuuria. Homman voisi "korjata" nopeuttamalla tavalla tai toisella lenkkiä kahdella-kolmella minuutilla. (Tästä syystä ilmeisesti pohdinnan alla on joidenkin asemien skippaaminen.) Tai sitten ajaa vaikkapa 12 tai 13 minuutin vuorovälillä.





> Helsingissä on kaksi raitiotielinjaa, jotka ajavat henkilöautojen ja jalankulkuvalojen jatkuvan häiriön alaisena. Silti nekin pystyvät operoimaan vain muutaman minuutin tasausajalla.


Liikun usein Töölön ja Kallion väliä linjaparilla 2/3. Eläintarhan tasaus on hiljaiseen aikaan usein esimerkiksi 9 minuuttia. Se on enemmän kuin muutama. Käytännössä se ruuhkaisempaan aikaan on usein pienempi, juurikin muutaman minuuttia, mutta tämähän vain kertoo siitä, että raitiovaunu on Eläintarhalle tullessaan jo muutaman minuutin myöhässä "optimiajoajastaan". Tulkitsenkin, että esimerkiksi juuri 2/3:n ajoajassa on muutama minuutti löysää, ja sen lisäksi toiset muutama minuutti tasausaikaa siltä varalta, että ajoajan löysyyskään ei riitä. Ja tämän lisäksi, raitiovaunut eivät noudata tasakymmenminuuttista vuoroväliä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:57 ----------




> Edellinen kirjoittaja (HannuHolma) oli sitä mieltä, että Kehäradasta ja Pisarasta muodostuvalla ympyräradalla ei pitäisi olla tarpeen pitää 10 minuutin tasausaikoja.


Tämän lisäksi väitit, että olisi väitetty, _ettei radalla pystyttäisi liikennöimään täsmällisesti_. Tästähän ei ollut kyse, vaan arvioidun kierrosajan suhteesta haluttuun vuoroväliin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja tämän lisäksi, raitiovaunut eivät noudata tasakymmenminuuttista vuoroväliä.


Kakkoskolmonen noudattaa kohtuullisen hyvin, kun katsoo Nordenskiöldinkadun lähtöaikoja. Ja juuri sen takia siellä seistään enemmän kuin mitä ajoajan hajonta vaatisi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuinka pitkä on minimiaika kuljettajan vaihtoon lähijunaliikenteessä ilman suunnanvaihtoa? Helsingin bussi- ja raitioliikenteessä vaihto tapahtuu "lennossa" normaalin pysäkkiajan puitteissa, jos ei tulla etuajassa tai vaihtokuski myöhässä.


Arvioisin minuutin tarkkuudella minimiksi kahta minuuttia. Siinä on kuitenkin pari pakollista tehtävää lähtevälle kuskille asetettu nykymääräyksillä, ja lisäksi pitää mahdollisesti sompailla matkustajavirran seassa ja säätää penkki ja peilit omalle kropalle sopivasti ennen liikkeellelähtöä.

Tähdennän kuitenkin, että tämä on pikainen arvio. Käytännössä tällä hetkellä missään ei suunnitellusti vaihdeta lähellekään näin nopeasti, sillä esimerkiksi Riihimäellä (ainoa mieleen tuleva paikka, jossa lähiliikennekalustolla suoritetaan miehistövaihtoja) kalustolle tehdään joissain vuoroissa yksiköiden irrotuksia tai kytkentöjä, sekä päästetään nopeampi Pendolino ohi. Siellä taitaa olla 5 minuuttia aikataulussa aikaa tuohon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaikissa rengaslinjoissa tarvitaan hieman tasausaikaa.


Miksi?

Tasausaika tarvitaan siihen, että tullaan toimeen liikennöintiin liittyvien epävarmuuksien kanssa. Epävarmuudet ovat tavallisia ja joukkoliikenteen liikennöinnin ominaisuus silloin, kun joukkoliikennelinja ajaa katu- ja tieliikenteen seassa, missä (käytännössä) autoilun satunnaisuus vaikuttaa joukkoliikenteen toteutuvaan nopeuteen. Kun joukkoliikenne on täysin eristettyä muusta liikenteestä, muun liikenteen satunnaisvaikutusta ei ole, eikä sitä tarvitse kompensoida tasausajoilla.

Kehäradan ja Pisaran liikenne on täysin eristettyä. Niiden liikennöintiin voi liittyä satunnaisuutta asemien välisen ajoajan vaihtelusta, jos kuljettajat ajavat täysin omin päin, sekä pysäkkiajoista, jos joko yritetään aina lähteä mahdollisimman nopeasti tai joku haluaa jäädä odottamaan, että jossain rullaportaissa näkyvissä oleva matkustaja vielä otetaan vuoroon mukaan. Kumpikin on kuitenkin huonoa liikenteenhoitoa, jonka sijasta voidaan toimia myös siten, että liikenne on täsmällistä. Eli käytännössä niin, että aikataulu suunnitellaan siten, että ei ajeta maksiminopeutta eikä pysäkeillä seisota minimiaikaa. Ja kuljettajien tehtävä on noudattaa ohjenopeuksia ja aikataulun mukaisia lähtöaikoja. Näin toimitaan esimerkiksi Tokion metrossa, jossa aikataulut ovat 15 sekunnin tarkkuudella.

Rengaslinja ei ole mikään kummallinen poikkeus. Jokainen joukkoliikennelinja on rengaslinja, rengas on vain litistetty niin, että renkaan ylä- ja alapuoli ovat toistensa vieressä. Tällaisen renkaan päätepysäkistä tulee erikoispysäkki vain siksi, että matkustajan näkökulmasta päätepysäkiltä ei pääse enää eteenpäin, ja kaikki jäävät siellä vaunusta pois. Joten päätepysäkillä voi tasata liikennöinnin epätäsmällisyyttä matkustajia häiritsemättä. Tai siellä voidaan tasata pitkällä pysäkkiajalla sitä, että vuoroväli, linjanopeus ja linjan ajoaika eivät ole synkassa keskenään. Eikä niiden tarvitse olla, kun kerran matkustajia häiritsemättä voi päätepysäkin pysäkkiaika olla miten pitkä hyvänsä.

Rengaslinjalla liikennöinti on suunniteltava siten, että ajoaika ja linjanopeus ovat synkassa. Arvaan, että Kehäradan kanssa tämä on vähän hankala asia. Kun suoran lentokenttäyhteyden sijasta on tehty kaukaa kiertävä ja siten hidas yhteys. Siksi on paineita saada nimenomaan Kaivokadun ja lentoaseman välinen ajoaika mahdollisimman lyhyeksi. Ja niinpä päädytään tilanteeseen, jossa kehää kiertävien junien vuoroväli ja ajoaika eivät enää synkkaa.

Tosiasiassa matkustajan kannalta on kuitenkin samantekevää, onko tarpeetonta tasausaikaa eli yhtä ylipitkää pysäkkiaikaa vai ei. Sillä tasausaika on osa matka-aikaa myös. Matkustajalle on yhdentekevää matka-ajan kannalta, kuluuko aika junassa joka seisoo paikallaan 5 minuuttia vai junassa, joka ajaa 5 minuuttia pidemmän ajan. Ainoa ero näillä asioilla on siinä, että paikallaan seisovan junan tapauksessa aikataulu saadaan näyttämään paremmalta.

Minusta näyttää seudulla yleisesti siltä, että täällä ei edelleenkään ymmärretä joukkoliikennettä palveluna, joka muodostuu joukkoliikenneverkosta. Ja siten ei ymmärretä, että matkustajan kannalta tärkeätä on täsmällisyys ja verkossa toimivien linjojen keskinäinen synkka. Ei se, että joku linja ajaa mahdollisimman nopeasti, jotta matkustaja pääsee sitten odottamaan vähän pidemmäksi aikaa jatkoyhteyttä, jonka toteutumista ei taata. Ja tämä ymmärtämättömyys siis siitä huolimatta, että 1960-luvulta ja metroinnostuksesta lähtien suunnittelun lähtökohtana on ollut pakollinen vaihtaminen.

Eikä ymmärretä sitäkään, että ei matkustajalle ole merkistystä eikä hyötyä siitä, että yritetään ajaa mahdollisimman nopeasti. Sillä kun siihen ei pystytyä, niin yhtenä päivänä sama matka voi kestää 18 minuuttia ja seuraavana 29 minuuttia. Ainoa merkittävä matkan kestoaika on se pisin mahdollinen 29 minuuttia, koska asiakas ei voi luottaa siihen, että aina olisi hyvä tuuri ja kuljettaja onnistuisi kaahaaman 18 minuutin minimiajassa. Eli on täysin turhaa yrittää ajaa mahdollisimman nopeasti.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Tästä minulle tuli mieleeni, että ehkäpä yksi tunnetuimmista kiertolinjoistakaan ei ole enää käytännössä kiertolinja.

Lontoon Circle Line:
http://www.haltestellenansage.de/ans...ircleclock.gif

Ja miten sitä nykyään liiikennöidään:

http://cdn.secondavenuesagas.com/wp-...cleLineMap.jpg

Tasaus tuossakin on kyseessä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tosiasiassa matkustajan kannalta on kuitenkin samantekevää, onko tarpeetonta tasausaikaa eli yhtä ylipitkää pysäkkiaikaa vai ei.


Se ei ole samantekevää niille matkustajille, jotka nousevat kyytiin tai jäävät pois sillä asemalla, jossa tasausaika on. Heidän säästävät aikaa siinä tapauksessa, että juna seisoo kyseisellä asemalla sen sijaan, että se ajaisi hitaampaa koko matkan välttääkseen tasauksen. Junan seistessä pois jäävät pääsevät junasta heti ajantasauksen alkaessa ja kyytiin tulevat taas voivat tulla viime hetkellä ennen ajantasauksen päättymistä.

Ajantasausaseman tai -asemien valinnalla voidaan myös vaikuttaa siihen, mitä osuutta matkustavat matkustajat joutuvat odottamaan ajantasauksen ajan. Siksi esim. ratikkalinjoilla 2 ja 3 ajantasaus on paikassa, jossa matkustajamäärät ovat pienimmillään, jolloin haitta kohdistuu paljon pienempään määrään kuin tilanteessa, jossa ajantasausta jaettaisiin tasan useammalle pysäkille (tai pysäkkivälille hidastamalla ajonopeuksia).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se ei ole samantekevää niille matkustajille, jotka nousevat kyytiin tai jäävät pois sillä asemalla, jossa tasausaika on.


Tietenkin niin, että matka-aikaetu mahdollisimman nopeasta ajosta tulee niille, jotka matkustavat kohti tasauspysäkkiä ja jäävät viimeistään siinä pois. Sen sijaan niille, jotka lähtevät tasauspysäkiltä, merkitystä on vain lähtöajalla, ei sillä, kauanko juna on siinä seissyt. Ja niille matkustajille, jotka matkustavat tasauspysäkin ohi, tasausaika on kaikkein viheliäisintä.

Nimenomaan lentokenttäliikenteessä minusta pitäisi välttää tällaisia kummallisuuksia siitä, että ohi ajavalla junalla on minuuttien seisonta-aika yhdellä pysäkillä. Lentomatkustajista moni on siinä harkitsemassa junan käyttöä lähes kerran elämässään täällä ihmeellisen maan lentokentällä. Joten ei ole kovin fiksua kiusata ihmisiä joukkoliikenteen suomalaisilla erikoisolosuhteilla. Ei ole kivaa mennä asemalle, odottaa junaa, joka sitten tulee, ja sitten ihmetellä, että eikö tämä nyt menekään mihinkään, kun se vain seisoo. Onko ehkä rikki, pitääkö nousta pois, mistä on kysymys?

Lentokentän junaliikenne on asiakaspalvelua, ja siinä pitää olla hyvä palvelemaan asiakasta. Ei pidä olla hyvä siinä, että joku liikennesuunnittelija jossain tai veturinkuljettaja junassa tai muu virkamies tai työsuhteinen tykkää, että sillä on kivaa tai se ei viitsi, joten asiakas joutaa kyllä odottamaan ja ihmettelemään. Asiakaspalvelutyössä jos ei asiakkaan etu kiinnosta, on paras miettiä jotain muuta alaa. Täsmennän nyt vielä, että tässä tapauksessa liikennesuunnittelijan tehtävä on suunnitella asiakapalvelutuote, jolloin pitää ajatella asiakkaan kannalta. Eli se suunnittelukin on asiakaspalvelutyötä.

Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Nimenomaan lentokenttäliikenteessä minusta pitäisi välttää tällaisia kummallisuuksia siitä, että ohi ajavalla junalla on minuuttien seisonta-aika yhdellä pysäkillä. Lentomatkustajista moni on siinä harkitsemassa junan käyttöä lähes kerran elämässään täällä ihmeellisen maan lentokentällä. Joten ei ole kovin fiksua kiusata ihmisiä joukkoliikenteen suomalaisilla erikoisolosuhteilla. Ei ole kivaa mennä asemalle, odottaa junaa, joka sitten tulee, ja sitten ihmetellä, että eikö tämä nyt menekään mihinkään, kun se vain seisoo. Onko ehkä rikki, pitääkö nousta pois, mistä on kysymys?
> 
> Lentokentän junaliikenne on asiakaspalvelua, ja siinä pitää olla hyvä palvelemaan asiakasta. Ei pidä olla hyvä siinä, että joku liikennesuunnittelija jossain tai veturinkuljettaja junassa tai muu virkamies tai työsuhteinen tykkää, että sillä on kivaa tai se ei viitsi, joten asiakas joutaa kyllä odottamaan ja ihmettelemään. Asiakaspalvelutyössä jos ei asiakkaan etu kiinnosta, on paras miettiä jotain muuta alaa. Täsmennän nyt vielä, että tässä tapauksessa liikennesuunnittelijan tehtävä on suunnitella asiakapalvelutuote, jolloin pitää ajatella asiakkaan kannalta. Eli se suunnittelukin on asiakaspalvelutyötä.
> 
> Antero


Jos Lentomatkustaja on onnistunut pääsemään lentokoneella perille tähän ihmeelliseen maahan, hän varmasti osaa myös katsoa junan lähtöajan laiturilla olevasta näytöstä ja olettaa että juna lähtee noin näytöllä ilmoitettuna aikana eikä suotta panikoi jos juna sattuu viisikin minuuttia asemalla seisomaan. Junilla kun on sellainen ominaisuus, että niille on yleisesti tarjolla aikataulu jonka mukaan ne liikkuvat, toisin kuin ratikat jotka seisovat ajantasauspysäkeillä ilman että missään kuulutetaan tai ilmoitetaan seisoskelun syytä.

Onkohan Tampereella ja Kouvolassa päivittäin paniikkia ulkomaalaisten keskuudessa kun näissä junat seisovat jopa kymmenenkin minuuttia lähes joka tunti?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta näyttää seudulla yleisesti siltä, että täällä ei edelleenkään ymmärretä joukkoliikennettä palveluna, joka muodostuu joukkoliikenneverkosta. Ja siten ei ymmärretä, että matkustajan kannalta tärkeätä on täsmällisyys ja verkossa toimivien linjojen keskinäinen synkka. Ei se, että joku linja ajaa mahdollisimman nopeasti, jotta matkustaja pääsee sitten odottamaan vähän pidemmäksi aikaa jatkoyhteyttä, jonka toteutumista ei taata. Ja tämä ymmärtämättömyys siis siitä huolimatta, että 1960-luvulta ja metroinnostuksesta lähtien suunnittelun lähtökohtana on ollut pakollinen vaihtaminen.
> 
> Eikä ymmärretä sitäkään, että ei matkustajalle ole merkistystä eikä hyötyä siitä, että yritetään ajaa mahdollisimman nopeasti. Sillä kun siihen ei pystytyä, niin yhtenä päivänä sama matka voi kestää 18 minuuttia ja seuraavana 29 minuuttia. Ainoa merkittävä matkan kestoaika on se pisin mahdollinen 29 minuuttia, koska asiakas ei voi luottaa siihen, että aina olisi hyvä tuuri ja kuljettaja onnistuisi kaahaaman 18 minuutin minimiajassa. Eli on täysin turhaa yrittää ajaa mahdollisimman nopeasti.


Noinhan bussiliikenne joka on vallitseva joukkoliikennemuoto, toimii. Sitten josjoidenkin  länsiväylän varren asukkaiden matka-aika pitenee 5 minuutilla kun metro, joka ajaa tarkalla minuuttiaikataululla, otetaan käyttöön niin nostetaan hirveä meteli. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Jos Lentomatkustaja on onnistunut pääsemään lentokoneella perille tähän ihmeelliseen maahan, hän varmasti osaa myös katsoa junan lähtöajan laiturilla olevasta näytöstä ja olettaa että juna lähtee noin näytöllä ilmoitettuna aikana eikä suotta panikoi jos juna sattuu viisikin minuuttia asemalla seisomaan.


Minä en yliarvioisi keskivertoihmisten huomiokykyä arkiliikkumisessaan. Päätellen mm. siitä, kuinka monen on nähty seisoskelevan huputetulla ratikkapysäkillä odottamassa ratikkaa samaan aikaan, kun vieressä kaivetaan kiskoja irti maasta niiden uusimista varten.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä en yliarvioisi keskivertoihmisten huomiokykyä arkiliikkumisessaan. Päätellen mm. siitä, kuinka monen on nähty seisoskelevan huputetulla ratikkapysäkillä odottamassa ratikkaa samaan aikaan, kun vieressä kaivetaan kiskoja irti maasta niiden uusimista varten.


Olen itsekin seissyt ja yrittänyt pysäkkikatoksen alta etsiä infoa korvaavan bussin pysäkistä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Hyvän palvelun lähtökohta on, ettei asiakkaan tarvitse ajatella. 

Siksi on ala-arvoista ettei kaikella seudun joukkoliikenteellä ole vähintään metron tasoista infoa ja opastusta. Metro on minusta se hyväksyttävä lähtökohta.

Missään ei pitäisi jäädä vähempää kuin ilmiselväksi, missä oikean suunnan pysäkki on. Ja jos jokin menee pieleen, esimerkiksi vuoro myöhästyy olennaisesti, koko linjan varrella vähäpätöisimmälläkin pysäkillä pitää sekä kuuluttaa että kyltittää aikataulunäyttöihin anteeksipyyntö sekä tilanteen reaaliaikainen eteneminen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Missään ei pitäisi jäädä vähempää kuin ilmiselväksi, missä oikean suunnan pysäkki on. Ja jos jokin menee pieleen, esimerkiksi vuoro myöhästyy olennaisesti, koko linjan varrella vähäpätöisimmälläkin pysäkillä pitää sekä kuuluttaa että kyltittää aikataulunäyttöihin anteeksipyyntö sekä tilanteen reaaliaikainen eteneminen.


Hylje hei, sähän puhut ihan kuin oltaisiin jossain Sveitsissä, jossa joukkoliikenne suunnitellaan palvelutaso mielessä pitäen ja siitä tehdään aidosti houkuttelevaa. Tekisi mieli sanoa, että älä nyt hullujas puhu. Eihän YTV:n periaatteena ole ajatella palvelutasoa tai houkuttelevuutta, vaan tarkoitus on järjestää siedettävät yhteydet minimikustannuksilla niille köyhille, vääränikäisille tai muuten kipeille, jotka eivät pysty käyttämään omaa autoa.

YTV:n mielestä on ihan okei, että ratikassa seistään sunnuntaisinkin tappituntumassa ja puolet vaunuista seisoo varikolla, koska muuten kuluu liikaa rahaa. Ja se vasta onkin okei, että kun Katajanokka katkaistaan ratikkaverkosta katutöiden takia, niin korvaava bussi ajaa Kauppatorille, missä on pakkovaihto parin pysäkinvälin ajaksi ratikkaan  ei tule mieleenkään ajattaa niitä busseja Manskulle asti, jotta skattalaiset tai ainakin iso osa heistä pääsisi vaihdotta perille. Ja niin edelleen ja niin edelleen. Palvelutasoa ajatellaan oikeastaan lähinnä vain metroliikenteessä  ja siinäkin kai lähinnä Helsingin pakottamana.

----------


## hylje

Sveitsi tosiaan oli mielessä. Täällä foorumilla ei ole välittömästi kyse mistään oikeasta, joten puhutaan asioista edes oikeilla nimillä. Hyvä palvelu yrittää olla vähintään sveitsiläistä, huono palvelu on mitä on, sitä mitä meillä tänään on. Se ei maksa mitään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Junilla kun on sellainen ominaisuus, että niille on yleisesti tarjolla aikataulu jonka mukaan ne liikkuvat, toisin kuin ratikat jotka seisovat ajantasauspysäkeillä ilman että missään kuulutetaan tai ilmoitetaan seisoskelun syytä.


Olen useamman kerran ollut 7:n ratikassa Pasilan ajantasauspysäkillä. Kuljettaja on kuuluttanut, että tässä seistään X-minuuttia (X = aika minuuteissa lähtöaikaan), koska ollaan ajantasauspysäkillä.




> Onkohan Tampereella ja Kouvolassa päivittäin paniikkia ulkomaalaisten keskuudessa kun näissä junat seisovat jopa kymmenenkin minuuttia lähes joka tunti?


Oiskohan lentokentän asemalla kumminkin vähän enemmän ulkomaalaisia kuin Tampereella ja Kouvolassa yhteensä. Ja jos on ulkomaalainen jo päässyt junalla Kouvolaan tai Tampereelle asti, sillä ei ehkä ole enää suurta huolta siitä, lähteekö tämä juna jonnekin. Lisäksi, kaukojunilla on vähän toinen rytmi kuin paikallisjunilla. Voi jopa olla, että lentokentän ulkomaalaisella on kokemusta hyvästä joukkoliikenteen palvelusta, ja hän on niin tyhmä, että olettaa saavansa sitä täälläkin.

Minusta on ikävää, että puolustellaan haluttomuutta ajatella asiakasta. Ehkä tämä selittää, miksi suomalaiset eivät yleensä menesty maailmalla kaupankäynnissä. Off-topiciksi menee, mutta kun joku kumminkin saattaa vetää Nokia-kortin, niin Nokiankin menestys tärvättiin tällä samalla asenteella. Kallasvuo tiesi asiakkaita paremmin, mitä asiakkaille on sopivaa yrittää myydä. Kallasvuon mielestä kukaan ei halunnut kosketusnäyttöpuhelinta, kun hänelle sellaista esiteltiin. Lopun kai kaikki tietävät.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Sveitsi tosiaan oli mielessä. Täällä foorumilla ei ole välittömästi kyse mistään oikeasta, joten puhutaan asioista edes oikeilla nimillä. Hyvä palvelu yrittää olla vähintään sveitsiläistä, huono palvelu on mitä on, sitä mitä meillä tänään on. Se ei maksa mitään.


Näinhän se menee. En oikein tiedä, mitä pitäisi tehdä, jotta joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluorganisaatiossa alettaisiin ymmärtää edes jotain sellaisista asioista kuin houkuttelevuus ja asiakaspalvelu. Koko remmi pihalle ja uudet tilalle Sveitsistä? Rahasta kai ei kuitenkaan ole pulaa, kun sitä riittää satoja miljoonia vaikka minkälaisiin hankkeisiin, joilla ei ole merkitystä palvelutason kannalta.

Viime vuosina tilanne on mennyt aina vaan hullummaksi, kun Helsingin puolia ei pidä oikein kukaan. YTV-HSL on sittenkin vain peltolähiöiden bussiliikennesuunnittelija, eikä sellaisena oikein tahdo sopia aitoon kaupunkiliikenteeseen. HKL:n suunnitteluyksikköä ja sen esityksiä käsittelevää joukkoliikennelautakuntaa on suorastaan ikävä. En olisi uskonut.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Useiden tänne kirjoittavien tavoin arvostan hyvää palvelua joukkoliikenteessä. Mikä sitten on oikeasti hyvää ja mikä vähemmän hyvää, on sitten kysymys, johon voi olla monta oikeata vastausta.

Itse en välttämättä pidä muutaman minuutin paikallaan seisovaa junaa kovin huonona palveluna. Ei ole millään tavoin harvinaista lentokenttien bussi- tai junapyskeillä (/asemilla), että liikenneväline seisoo siinä hetken. Lentokentillä on kovin usein pääteasema eikä niillä seisominen maailman kummoisinkaan juttu ole. Kehärata on hieman reunatapaus, lentokentän asemahan ei ole päättäri sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä, mutta väliasemana sen rooli on kuitenkin tavanomaisesta poikkeava, enemmän tai vähemmän. Ennustaisin, että ilman ajantasausta pysähdysaikoihin saattaisi tulla melkoista hajontaa, koska matkalaukkuja kantavia ihmisiä tulee ja menee tuolla asemalla sangen vaihtelevat määrät - joskus heitä liikkuu todella paljon. Jonnekin se ajantasaus on järjestettävä. Mielestäni lentokentän asema voisi olla kohtalaisen luonteva paikka ajantasaukselle, vaikkakaan mitään 8 minuutin taukoja sinne en kylläkään toivo.

----------


## Compact

> Mielestäni lentokentän asema voisi olla kohtalaisen luonteva paikka ajantasaukselle, vaikkakaan mitään 8 minuutin taukoja sinne en kylläkään toivo.


Eiköhän Lentoaseman-asemalla junat seiso vain sen tavanomaisen Kehäradan yhden minuutin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jonnekin se ajantasaus on järjestettävä.


Siis kaiken kirjoittamani tarkoitus on ollut valaista liikennöintisuunnittelun periaatteita siitä, että ajantasausta ei tarvita, kun suunnitellaan liikennöinti niin. Ja niin voi Kehäradan liikennöinnin suunnitella, koska siellä ei ole epävarmuustekijöitä, joiden vuoksi tarvitaan ajantasausta.

Jos minuutti ei riitä asemalla nimeltä Lentoasema, niin asetetaan sille asemalle sitten pidempi pysäkkiaika kokemuksen mukaan. Mutta se ei ole tasausaika, vaan pysäkkiaika, joka tarvitaan siihen, että ihmiset pääsevät junasta ja junaan.

Mutta kaiken tämän jälkeen ymmärrän, ettei tällainen liikennöintisuunnittelu ole Kehäradalla mahdollista. Koska on rakennettu suoran lentokenttäradan sijasta ympyränkaarta kiertävä rata, joka ei suuntaa asemalta Lentoasema etelään kohti Helsinkiä vaan joko itään tai länteen, niin tätä virhettä pitää peitellä. Siksi on ajettava mahdollisimman nopeasti esim. reittiä HkiTikkurilaLentoasema, joka johtaa siihen, että ajoajat ja vuorovälit eivät ole synkassa. Ja se on korjattava sillä, että juna ja sen matkustajat sitten seisovat turhan päiten.

Miksi ei sitten saman tien tehdä niin, että Tikkurilasta tulevat junat palaavat seisottuaan Tikkurilaan ja Martinlaaksosta tulevat palaavat Martinlaaksoon. Tiedän maailmalta yhden esimerkin, jossa ympyräradalla tehdään samalla tavalla, parissakin paikassa. Eli kun kerran jossain joku tekee tyhmästi, se on esimerkki, joka tekee tyhmästi tekemisen hyväksi. Esimerkkipaikkani on Budapest.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

Käsitteellä tasaus tarkoitan sitä, että jollakin pysäkillä tai asemalla on etukäteen ilmoitettu lähtöaika, jota ennen ei saa lähteä. Tasausaika ei näin ollen ole automaattisesti jokin pitkä epämääräinen odotus (kuten joillakin Helsingin raitiolinjoilla saattaa ehkä olla). Tällä hetkellä pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteessä on jokaisella asemalla tasaus (on olemassa kellonaika, jota ennen juna ei saa lähteä asemalta eteen päin). Käsittääkseni Kehäradan junille oli eräässä vaiheessa suunniteltu liikennöintiperiaatetta, jossa osalla asemista pysähdytään ilman nykyisentyylistä kiinteää aikaa. Compact-nimimerkin viestistä kuitenkin sai sen käsityksen, että Kehäradallekin tulisi perinteinen aikataulu, jossa tasaus olisi ripoteltu kaikille asemille. Tälle näkemykselle toivoisin lähdeviitettä.

(Edit. Täsmennetty joitakin ilmaisuja)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käsitteellä tasaus tarkoitan sitä, että jollakin pysäkillä tai asemalla on etukäteen ilmoitettu lähtöaika, jota ennen ei saa lähteä. Tasausaika ei näin ollen ole automaattisesti jokin pitkä epämääräinen odotus (kuten joillakin Helsingin raitiolinjoilla saattaa ehkä olla). Tällä hetkellä pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteessä on jokaisella asemalla tasausaika (kellonaika, jota ennen juna ei saa lähteä asemalta eteen päin). Käsittääkseni Kehäradan junille oli eräässä vaiheessa suunniteltu liikennöintiperiaatetta, jossa osalla asemista pysähdytään ilman nykyisentyylistä kiinteää aikaa. Compact-nimimerkin viestistä kuitenkin sai sen käsityksen, että Kehäradallekin tulisi perinteinen aikataulu, jossa tasaus olisi ripoteltu kaikille asemille. Tälle näkemykselle toivoisin lähdeviitettä.


Itse kuvittelisin että myötäpäivää kiertävän junan pitäisi ainakin jossain kohtaa, joko Lentoasemalla tai Tikkurilassa suorittaa jonkinlaista ajantasausta että säilyisi riittävän pitkä rako K tai N -junaan. Vastapäivää kiertävän ei ole niin nuukaa, koska Huopalahti-Pasila väli on niin lyhyt. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Käsitteellä tasaus tarkoitan sitä, että jollakin pysäkillä tai asemalla on etukäteen ilmoitettu lähtöaika, jota ennen ei saa lähteä. Tasausaika ei näin ollen ole automaattisesti jokin pitkä epämääräinen odotus (kuten joillakin Helsingin raitiolinjoilla saattaa ehkä olla).


Niin minäkin tarkoitan. Ja varmaan suurin osa muistakin. Antero vain haluaa ymmärtää tämän kohdan väkisinkin väärin.





> Käsittääkseni Kehäradan junille oli eräässä vaiheessa suunniteltu liikennöintiperiaatetta, jossa osalla asemista pysähdytään ilman nykyisentyylistä kiinteää aikaa. Compact-nimimerkin viestistä kuitenkin sai sen käsityksen, että Kehäradallekin tulisi perinteinen aikataulu, jossa tasaus olisi ripoteltu kaikille asemille.


Käsittääkseni tuolla on tarkoitettu sitä, että nykyisentyylinen kiinteä aika asetetaan joillain asemilla edelliselle tasaminuutille, vaikka käytännössä (tai teoriassakaan) ei olisi mahdollisuutta ehtiä lähtemään juuri tasaminuutilla. Tällöin asemalta lähdetään kelloa katsomatta, sillä siellä on mahdotonta lähteä etuajassa.

Tässä ei kuitenkaan ole mitään uutta, jo nyt joissain paikoissa ajetaan niin. Esimerkiksi A-junalla Valimo-Pitäjänmäki-Mäkkylä ajetaan käytännössä noin 1,5 + 1,5 minuutin ajoajoilla (lähdöstä lähtöön), kun aikataulussa lukee 1 + 2 min. Sama juttu vaikkapa M-junalla Myyrmäki-Louhela-Martinlaakso.

----------


## vristo

Mietin tässä vain, että voisikohan kehä- ja pisararadan aikana liikennöidä niin, että Espoosta tuleva kaupunkijuna kiertäisi pisaran, jonka jälkeen se jatkaisi pääradan kautta kehäradalle ja Helsinki-Vantaa-lentokentälle. Tämän jälkeen lentokentältä "M-rataa" Pasilaan ja taas pisaralenkille ja sen jälkeen päärataa Keravalle. Sama sitten toisin päin. 

Linjatunnuksetkin voisivat olla niin, että kilpiä vaihdettaisiin aina Lentoaseman asemalla. Samat junat kiertäisivät kuitenkin koko osuuden päästä päähän (hieman ratikkalinjojen 2/3 tapaan).

----------


## MaunuHolma

Mielestäni kehä-pisara -radan liikennearkkitehtuurissa on se ongelma, että rata on kehämäinen JA sitä aiotaan liikennöidä vain 10 minuutin vuorovälillä (ei sen useammin). Näiden kahden yhteisvaikutuksesta seuraa ääritapauksessa tarve tasata aikataulua 10 minuutilla (jotta saadaan tunnista toiseen toistuva aikataulu), eikä tämä tarve riipu lainkaan siitä, kuinka ennustettavasti radalla kyetään liikennöimään. Jos radalla on häiriöitä ja niiden takia joudutaan tasamaan, se tulee tuon 10 minuutin lisäksi. Asiakkaan kannalta tämä tarkoittaa, että linjan varrella tai jollakin asemalla voidaan joutua hidastelemaan pahimmillaan tuo 10 minuuttia ylimääräistä. Tämä syö radan etuja. Olisiko bussi nopeampi Tikkurilan ja Myyrmäen välillä, jos juna joutuu sillä välillä hidastelemaan ylimääräiset 10 minuuttia? Näyttää siis tosiaan siltä, että kehä-pisara -rataa on tähän asti suunniteltu ajattelematta liikennepalvelua. Olisi tarpeen suunnitella aiottu liikennepalvelu, ennen kuin Pisara-hanke käynnistetään. 

Tällä palstalla on tähän mennessä esitetty kaksi ratkaisuvaihtoehtoa, jotka kumpikin lieventävät kehämäisyydestä johtuvaa lisätasaustarvetta: 
1) Postitorvi: A-Hki-I-Lentoasema-M-Hki-K. Onnistuu aiotulla Pisaran Hardwarella (anteeksi tietokonetermi), mutta linjoilla A,I,M,K pitää olla samat junat, matkustajamääristä riippumatta. 
2) Pisaralta paluusuuntaan: A-Hki-A, M-Hki-M-Lentoasema-I-Hki-I, K-Hki-K. Vaatii toisenlaisen Hardwaren Pisara-radalle, mutta jokaisella linjalla on oma junakokonsa, matkustajamäärien mukaan.

----------


## tlajunen

Tätä on itse asiassa tällä foorumillakin esitetty, muistaakseni useammankin keskustelijan taholta, toisista tietämättä. Joku nimesi idean postitorveksi. 

Haittana ideassa on pirun pitkä kiertoaika, plussana renkaan eliminointi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin minäkin tarkoitan. Ja varmaan suurin osa muistakin. Antero vain haluaa ymmärtää tämän kohdan väkisinkin väärin.


Tässä on nyt aikaisemmin kirjoitettu erillisistä ajantasauspysäkeistä ja niillä tehtävästä ajantasauksesta. Mutta nyt kaikki pysähdykset ovatkin ajantasausta varten. Ovatko kaikki pysäkitkin sitten ajatasauspysäkkejä?

On selvä, että käsitteet pitäisi olla selvillä, ja kaikkien pitää käyttää samoja käsitteitä. Siitä ei tule mitään, että käsitteitä muutetaan ja muokataan keskustelun edetessä. Asiahan ei siitä miksikään kuitenkaan muutu, keksitän asioiden nimiksi mitä hyvänsä.

Minulla ei ole käytössäni veturin-, raitiovaunun- tai bussinkuljettajan oppikirjoja ja kurssimateriaaleja, joista voisin tarkistaa, mitä kullekin on opetettu ajantasauksesta ja aikataulunmukaisesta lähtöajasta. Mutta liki puoli vuosisataa nämä asiat ovat minulle olleet näin:

*Ajantasaus* = joukkoliikenteessä tehtävä toimenpide, jolla liikenneväline palautetaan aikataulunmukaiseen kulkuaikaan siten, että odotetaan aikataulun mukaista lähtöaikaa ja lähdetään sitten, kun aikataulunmukainen ajanhetki on saavutettu.

*Aikataulunmukainen lähtöaika* = aikatauluun merkitty ajanhetki, jota ennen kulkuväline ei lähde asemalta tai pysäkiltä.

*Pysäkkiaika* = se aika, joka joukkoliikennevälineelle on varattu pysäkillä tai asemalla seisomiseen sitä varten, että matkustajat ehtivät poistua ja nousta joukkoliikennevälineestä ja -välineeseen.

Kun siis junat lähtevät aikataulun mukaan asemilta/pysäkeiltä, kyse ei ole ajantasauksesta, vaan aikataulun mukaisesta liikennöinnistä. Joka väittää jotain muuta, ei ymmärrä asiaa tai ehkä ymmärtää sen tahallaan väärin. Tai on sitten määritellyt asiat väärille ja harhaanjohtaville nimille, joita käyttää, vaikka ymmärtäisikin asian oikein.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Jos käytettävät termit aiheuttavat sekaannuksia, niin minä sekoitan soppaa nyt vielä lisää käyttämällä termiä "tappaa aikaa", joka ei ainakaan ole vakiintuneessa käytössä tässä tarkoituksessa.

Ympyrälinjoilla siis tulee usein tarve tappaa aikaa reitin varrella, jos linjaa halutaan liikennöidä samana pysyvällä vuorovälillä. Jos esim. ympyrälinjan ajoaika on 85 min ja sitä halutaan liikennöidä tasan 10 min vuorovälillä, on jossakin tapettava aikaa 5 min, koska muuten vuoroväli ei voi pysyä jatkuvasti 10 minuutissa. Ja tämä siis oletuksella, että liikenteessä ei ole epätäsmällisyyttä, joka vaatisi ylimääräistä varmuusvaraa aikatauluihin.

Ja alkuperäinen kina oli siitä, onko tuon ylimääräisen ajan tappaminen parempi tehdä ajamalla hitaampaa (Anteron kanta) vai seisomalla asemilla pidempään (monien muiden esittämä kanta). Yksi vaihtoehto, jota tässä ei ole vielä esitetty, olisi muuttuva vuoroväli.

----------


## sub

Ainakin tämä yksi kehäradan tekaistuista perusteluista, itä- ja länsi-Vantaan yhdistäminen toimivalla joukkoliikenteellä, näyttäytyy aika humoristisessa valossa jos lentoasemalla tapetaan aikaa 5-10 minuuttia.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ja alkuperäinen kina oli siitä, onko tuon ylimääräisen ajan tappaminen parempi tehdä ajamalla hitaampaa (Anteron kanta) vai seisomalla asemilla pidempään (monien muiden esittämä kanta). Yksi vaihtoehto, jota tässä ei ole vielä esitetty, olisi muuttuva vuoroväli.


Laitetaan vielä joukkoon pysähtymiskäyttäytymisen muuttaminen, joka on ihan virallisestikin harkinnassa. Tämä säästää yhden junan, poistaa kiertoaikaongelman, mahdollistaa pienempienkin pysähdyspaikkojen lisäämisen  ja pieten seisakkeiden ohittaminen säästää keskivertomatka-aikaa, koska suurin osa matkustajista ei tarvitse pienimpiä pysähdyspaikkoja. Uusi linja voisi myös ajaa Leinelän kolmioradan valmistuttua reittiä Hki/Pisara-Huopalahti-Martinlaakso-Lentoasema-Kerava-Lahti. Samalla saataisiin uusia yhteyksiä Oikoradalle. Vuorot voisivat myös jatkaa Kouvolaan saakka luoden paljon yhden vaihdon reittejä HKI-Vantaalle. Vantaankoskelle voitaisiin tehdä kolmas "ohitus"raide nopeammille junille.

Minusta kalliin Kehäradan liikennöiminen yhdellä linjalla max. 10 min välein joka maitolaiturilla pysähtyen on kapasiteetin hukkakäyttöä.

----------


## hylje

Viiden minuutin löysyys kiertoajassa tarkoittaisi toisaalta parin-kolmen uuden seisakkeen perustamista lenkin varteen. Sivulaiturit eivät maksa paljoa rakentaa.

Kehäradalla ei ole kysyntää lisäpalvelulle 10min tiheämmin, käyttämätön kapasiteetti on tuhlattu vain jos sitä voisi ylipäätään käyttää johonkin vaihtoehtoon.

----------


## Huppu

> Ennustaisin, että ilman ajantasausta pysähdysaikoihin saattaisi tulla melkoista hajontaa, koska matkalaukkuja kantavia ihmisiä tulee ja menee tuolla asemalla sangen vaihtelevat määrät - joskus heitä liikkuu todella paljon. Mielestäni lentokentän asema voisi olla kohtalaisen luonteva paikka ajantasaukselle, vaikkakaan mitään 8 minuutin taukoja sinne en kylläkään toivo.


Täysin samaa mieltä.





> Minä en yliarvioisi keskivertoihmisten huomiokykyä arkiliikkumisessaan. Päätellen mm. siitä, kuinka monen on nähty seisoskelevan huputetulla ratikkapysäkillä odottamassa ratikkaa samaan aikaan, kun vieressä kaivetaan kiskoja irti maasta niiden uusimista varten.


Jos lentokentän asemalle tulee raidenäyttöihin, monitoreihin ja kuulutuksiin tieto lähtoajasta niin tuskin ulkomaalaisille paniikkia syntyy.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kehäradalla ei ole kysyntää lisäpalvelulle 10min tiheämmin, käyttämätön kapasiteetti on tuhlattu vain jos sitä voisi ylipäätään käyttää johonkin vaihtoehtoon.


On kysyntää, jos sillä voidaan siirtää vaihdon tarve Pasilasta Huopalahteen - eli siirtää ne Rantarata->Pää/Oikorata-matkustajat, joidenka määränpää/lähtöpaikka on uuden linjan varrella, kulkemaan Rantaradalta/lle Kehäradan kautta, Pasilan sijaan. Näinollen yhtä montaa junaa ei tarvitse ajaa kuormittuneimpaan pullonkaulaan eli Pasilaan. Voidaan siis harkita yhden linjan (esim. S) päättämistä Huopalahteen tai ajamista Helsingin asemalle pysähtymättä Pasilassa. Kaikille Rantaradan asemille jäisi silti myös vaihdoton yhteys Pasilaan. Lisäksi Y-junan pysähdys Leppävaarassa voitaisiin vaihtaa Huopalahteen. Kummatkin vaihtoehdot vaativat kuitenkin mahdollisuuden vaihtaa raitiovaunuverkostoon suoraan jo Huopalahden asemalla. Raitiovaunuyhteys lisäisi myös Kehäradan käyttöä Vantaalta Länsi-Helsinkiin ja toisin päin matkustettaessa ja vastaavasti voisi vapauttaa Pääradalta kapasiteettia.

----------


## Max

> On kysyntää, jos sillä voidaan siirtää vaihdon tarve Pasilasta Huopalahteen - eli siirtää ne Rantarata->Pää/Oikorata-matkustajat, joidenka määränpää/lähtöpaikka on uuden linjan varrella, kulkemaan Rantaradalta/lle Kehäradan kautta, Pasilan sijaan.


Miksi kukaan haluaisi matkustaa noin paljon pidempää reittiä?

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Kehäradan kulkuaikojen valintaa rajoittaa lähinnä kaksi tekijää. Linjojen yhteisillä osuuksilla liikennöidään tasaisin välein (5 min) tai tasaisesti toistuvin välein (keskimäärin 5 min). Huopalahdessa ja Hiekkaharjussa nämä rytmit pitää synkronisoida. Toisaalta Helsingin ratapihalla junien täytyy lähteä ja tulla lähes samaan aikaan. Tämä pitää aseman edustan vaihdekujan yleensä tyhjänä ja junien kääntymisajat optimaalisina (noin 10 min).
Helsingissä lähdöt ja tulot voivat olla näin ollen -00, -05 ja niin edelleen 5 minuutin välein, tai -02½, -07½ ja niin edelleen 5 minuutin välein. Nämä vaihtoehdot ovat tasatunnin suhteen symmetrisiä. Kehäradan junan lähtiessä Helsingistä tasatunnilta on se takaisin noin tunnin päästä, tosin raiteiston toisessa laidassa. Radan toisella haaralla se pitää osuttaa semmoiseen kohtaan, että se tulee Helsinkiin -00- tai 02½-sarjassa. Optimaalista ajoaikaa täytyy mahdollisesti pidentää hieman, maksimissaan siis 2½ minuuttia, mikä ei ole kovin paljon kokonaismatka-aikaan nähden. Tietysti synkronisointi voidaan tehdä myös aikataulua kiristämällä, mutta siinä otetaan myöhästymisen riski.
Eri asia on sitten kuinka tuo optimaalinen ajoaika määritellään, paljonko siinä varaudutaan häiriöihin jne. On myös huomattava, että Kehäradalla on vielä käyttämättömiä asemavarauksia. Olisi ikävää, jos niiden rakentamisen jälkeen ajoaikoja pitäisi pidentää. Näin ollen voisi olettaa, aikataulusta tehdään aluksi varsin konservatiivinen eli siis hidas. Kokemuksen myötä nähdään sitten kuinka hyvin aikataulu pitää. Myöhemmin uusien asemien myötä aikataulua voi kiristää niin, että uusista asemista huolimatta ajoaika pysyy entisellään (lentoaseman länsipuolella tämä ei ehkä onnistu, jos kaikki asemavaraukset otetaan käyttöön).
Hidas aikataulu tässä yhteydessä merkitsee sitä, että se on nopeaa hitaampi korkeintaan 2½ minuuttia. Paljonko tarvitaan ylimääräistä myöhästymisvaraa tämän lisäksi, on kysymys, johon ei liene tällä hetkellä saatavissa lopullista vastausta. Kehärata on Suomessa uudentyyppinen ratkaisu, johon liittyy monenlaisia epävarmuustekijöitä. On esimerkiksi mielenkiintoista nähdä kuinka matkustajamäärät kehittyvät.
Lähiliikenteessä nykyisellä aikatauluttamistavalla tulee väistämättä useimmille asemille ylimääräistä ajantasausta joitakin sekunteja tai kymmeniäkin sekunteja, koska todelliset kulkuajat on sovitettava yleisöaikataulussa tasaminuuteille. Yleensä ottaen kaupunkiratojen liikenne on kuitenkin verraten täsmällistä, joten kovin suuria tasausaikoja ei tarvita. Varmastikaan ne eivät ole raitiotiemäisiä (5  10 min).

Juha

----------


## petteri

> Kehäradalla ei ole kysyntää lisäpalvelulle 10min tiheämmin, käyttämätön kapasiteetti on tuhlattu vain jos sitä voisi ylipäätään käyttää johonkin vaihtoehtoon.


Minusta liikennöinti kehäradalla 5 minuutin vuorovälillä ei olisi pidemmällä tähtäimellä yhtään huono vaihtoehto, se parantaisi merkittävästi asemien palvelutasoa. Nykyinen kalustokoko voi kyllä olla vähän iso tuohon vaihtoehtoon ja kuljettaja- sekä konduktöörikustannusten alentamiseksi olisi syytä siirtyä avorahastukseen ja automatisoida kehäradan liikenne.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> On kysyntää, jos sillä voidaan siirtää vaihdon tarve Pasilasta Huopalahteen - eli siirtää ne Rantarata->Pää/Oikorata-matkustajat, joidenka määränpää/lähtöpaikka on uuden linjan varrella, kulkemaan Rantaradalta/lle Kehäradan kautta, Pasilan sijaan. Näinollen yhtä montaa junaa ei tarvitse ajaa kuormittuneimpaan pullonkaulaan eli Pasilaan. Voidaan siis harkita yhden linjan (esim. S) päättämistä Huopalahteen tai ajamista Helsingin asemalle pysähtymättä Pasilassa.


Saman ajattelun mukaan olen jo pitkään puhunut siitä, että pääradan ja miksei rantaradankin suunnasta pitäisi päästä lentoasemaexpress-kaukojunalla (käytännössä pitäisi olla Flirt-kalustoa) kehäradan kautta lentoasemalle. Jo ennen kolmioraidetta tämän voi toteuttaa käymällä Tikkurilassa kääntymässä.

Kehärata on liian kallis investointi, jotta sen voisi jättää vain paikalliseen käyttöön. Samalla se viivästyttää lentoradan rakentamista, kun kaikki rahat menevät siihen. Siksi se pitää ottaa hyötykäyttöön, jota vaihdottomien lentoasemayhteyksien tarjoaminen Tampereelta, Lahdesta ja Turusta olisi. 10 min vuorovälin keskelle voidaan sovittaa tällaisia vuoroja muutama tunnissa 5 min välillä ympäröiviin juniin tahdistettuna.

Toisaalta kehäradan matkustajaennusteet ovat niin vaatimattomat (=pienemmät kuin Tampereen raitiotiellä!) että 10 minuutin vuoroväli ei ole edes perusteltu. Vuorovälin voisi todellisen palvelutason kärsimättä pidentää 15 minuuttiin. Kapasiteetti riittäisi ja operointikulut pienenisivät 33 % (6 junaa/tunti --> 4 junaa/tunti) samalla kun keskimääräinen odotusaika pidentyisi vain 2 min 30 sek (5 min --> 7 min 30 sek). Tällöin väleihin voisi vielä vähän helpommin sijoittaa kaukojunavuoroja.

Benchmarkkien perusteellakin 15 min vuoroväli lentoasemayhteydellä on täysin normaali. Monessa paikassa (esim. München) vuoroväli on 20 min. 10 min vuoroväli Helsingin/kehäradan matkustajamäärillä on ylipalvelua.

----------


## petteri

> Toisaalta kehäradan matkustajaennusteet ovat niin vaatimattomat (=pienemmät kuin Tampereen raitiotiellä!) että 10 minuutin vuoroväli ei ole edes perusteltu. Vuorovälin voisi todellisen palvelutason kärsimättä pidentää 15 minuuttiin. Kapasiteetti riittäisi ja operointikulut pienenisivät 33 % (6 junaa/tunti --> 4 junaa/tunti) samalla kun keskimääräinen odotusaika pidentyisi vain 2 min 30 sek (5 min --> 7 min 30 sek). Tällöin väleihin voisi vielä vähän helpommin sijoittaa kaukojunavuoroja.
> 
> Benchmarkkien perusteellakin 15 min vuoroväli lentoasemayhteydellä on täysin normaali. Monessa paikassa (esim. München) vuoroväli on 20 min. 10 min vuoroväli Helsingin/kehäradan matkustajamäärillä on ylipalvelua.


Eiköhän koko kehäradan lenkin matkustajamäärät ole sentään ainakin 20-30 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa. Muutenkin tuolla runkoyhteydellä 5 minuutin vuorovälillä kulkeva automaattijuna parantaisi paljon seudun liikennejärjestelmän laatua.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tässä on nyt aikaisemmin kirjoitettu erillisistä ajantasauspysäkeistä ja niillä tehtävästä ajantasauksesta. Mutta nyt kaikki pysähdykset ovatkin ajantasausta varten. Ovatko kaikki pysäkitkin sitten ajatasauspysäkkejä?


Rautateillä noin pääsääntöisesti ovat.

----------


## MJG

> Benchmarkkien perusteellakin 15 min vuoroväli lentoasemayhteydellä on täysin normaali. Monessa paikassa (esim. München) vuoroväli on 20 min. 10 min vuoroväli Helsingin/kehäradan matkustajamäärillä on ylipalvelua.


Münchenissä lentokenttää palvelee kaksi S-baanalinjaa, S1 ja S8. Kummankin vuoroväli on 20 min eli tunnissa lähtöjä on kuusi kappaletta.

----------


## Max

> Toisaalta kehäradan matkustajaennusteet ovat niin vaatimattomat (=pienemmät kuin Tampereen raitiotiellä!) että 10 minuutin vuoroväli ei ole edes perusteltu. Vuorovälin voisi todellisen palvelutason kärsimättä pidentää 15 minuuttiin.


Se kai edellyttäisi samaa pidennystä Keravan kaupunkiradalla, missä kapasiteetti tekee vähän enemmän tiukkaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se kai edellyttäisi samaa pidennystä Keravan kaupunkiradalla, missä kapasiteetti tekee vähän enemmän tiukkaa.


Kuvittelisin että myöhään illalla tai sunnuntaisin ainakin aamulla ajettaisiin 20 minuutin tai peräti 30 minuutibn vuorovälillä. Joka tapauksessa Helsinkiin pääsee kentältä kahteen ersi suuntaan eli joku juna lähtee aina kohtuuajan sisällä vaikka vuoroväli olisi 30 minuuttia. 

Onko muuten ollut puhetta miten myöhään yöllä kehäradalal ajettaisiin, ja koskisiko se myös Martinlaakson suuntaa, (johon ei nykyisin ajeta klo 23 jälkeen)?

t. Rainer

----------


## Knightrider

> Miksi kukaan haluaisi matkustaa noin paljon pidempää reittiä?


Jos vaikka joka toinen Lahden-lähijuna ajettaisiin Kehäradan kautta, tuskin matkustaja menisi Pasilaan asti odottamaan seuraavaakaan. Ja taas Keravalle matkustava ei häviäisi aikaa, kun juna kulkisi nopeasti ohittaen pienet asemat ja kulkisi tiheämmin ja tasaisemmilla vuoroväleillä kuin R/H/Z. Nopeita junia siis menisi esim. 15 minuutin välein, joista osa Riihimäelle, osa Lahteen, osa Kouvolaan/Kotkaan, osa Keravalle/Nikkilään jne ja osa olisi kaukoliikennevuoroja.




> Toisaalta kehäradan matkustajaennusteet ovat niin vaatimattomat (=pienemmät kuin Tampereen raitiotiellä!) että 10 minuutin vuoroväli ei ole edes perusteltu. Vuorovälin voisi todellisen palvelutason kärsimättä pidentää 15 minuuttiin.


Niin, enhän minä 15 minuutin vuoroväliä vastustanutkaan. Bussitkin on helpompi synkata siihen, kun harva Vantaan linja ajaa 10 minuutin väleinkään. 



> Se kai edellyttäisi samaa pidennystä Keravan kaupunkiradalla, missä kapasiteetti tekee vähän enemmän tiukkaa.


Eipäs. Tällöin junia ajettaisiin 5 minuutin välein niin, että joka kolmas juna menisi Kehäradalle. Joka kolmas olisi K ja joka kolmas N. Kun Helsingistä Päärataa ajettaisiin sarjassa K-N-I(kehärata) K voisi myös helposti ohittaa Tikkurilan pohjoispuolella myös Hiekkaharjun, Rekolan ja Savion, sillä edellinen N olisi lähtenyt Tikkurilasta noin 8 minuuttia aikaisemmin. N:lle voitaisiin myös lisätä Vallinojan asema, kun kerta 15 minuutin vuoroväli mahdollistettaisiin.

----------


## petteri

> Toisaalta kehäradan matkustajaennusteet ovat niin vaatimattomat (=pienemmät kuin Tampereen raitiotiellä!) että 10 minuutin vuoroväli ei ole edes perusteltu.


Se, että Tampereen ratikalla olisi ennusteissa enemmän matkustajia kuin Kehärataa käyttävillä junilla ei käytännössä pidä paikkaansa. Käsittääkseni Tampereen ratikan matkustajaennusteet ovat luokkaa 40000 henkeä arkipäivässä eli reilut 10 miljoonaa vuodessa.

Kehärataa käyttävien junien kokonaismatkustajamäärä on käsittääkseni radan valmistuessa ehkä 20-30 miljoonan matkustajan haarukassa vuodessa vähän riippuen liikennöintikäytännöistä ja siitä kuinka paljon uusia matkustajia tulee. Toki kaikki eivät kulje lentoasemalle tai sen kautta, vaan liikenne tihenee kun mennään etelään ja suurin matkustajamäärä tulee nykyiseltä Martinlaakson radalta ja pääradalta.

----------


## hylje

Juu, samalla tavoin metroa kannattaa rakentaa vaikka Kirkkonummelle saakka koska keskustan osuudella matkojen määrä on valtaisa. Menestys on taattu vaikka uloimmalla haaralla ei matkustajia olisi.

----------


## aki

> Toisaalta kehäradan matkustajaennusteet ovat niin vaatimattomat (=pienemmät kuin Tampereen raitiotiellä!) että 10 minuutin vuoroväli ei ole edes perusteltu. Vuorovälin voisi todellisen palvelutason kärsimättä pidentää 15 minuuttiin. Kapasiteetti riittäisi ja operointikulut pienenisivät 33 % (6 junaa/tunti --> 4 junaa/tunti) samalla kun keskimääräinen odotusaika pidentyisi vain 2 min 30 sek (5 min --> 7 min 30 sek).


10 minuutin vuoroväli ei varmastikaan ole perusteltu varsinaisella kehäradan osuudella. Tarkoitan siis väliä Vantaankoski-Lentoasema-Tikkurila. Tuolla riittäisi hyvin ruuhkassakin 15 minuutin vuoroväli nykyisellä kahden flirtin rungolla. Nykyinen M-junan osuus Helsinki-Myyrmäki on kuitenkin jo nykyään ruuhka-aikaan erittäin kuormittunut. Jos vuoroväliä harvennettaisiin 15 minuuttiin, niin mahtaisiko kahden rungon Sm5 enää riittää? Mahtuuko muuten kaikille asemille kolmen rungon Sm5-juna? Martinlaakson radan matkustajille se vuorovälin pidennys olisi kuitenkin tasan 5 minuuttia. Tuo 2,5 minuuttia pätee vain Lentokentältä Helsinkiin matkustaviin joille on kai sama kumman suunnan junaan hyppää. Nyt kun Martinlaakson radan matkustajia yritetään muutenkin siirtää junaan niin vuorovälin pidennys 15 minuuttiin ei kyllä tue tätä kehitystä.

----------


## tlajunen

3:n Flirt-yksikön juna mahtuu kaikille nykyisille ja tuleville kaupunkiratojen asemille.

----------


## hylje

Sivuraide kuljettajan laitureineen johonkin Martinlaakson pohjoispuolelle ei maksa paljoa rakentaa. Siten voidaan tarjota lisää junaa tiheämmin asutetulle osuudelle.

Ongelma lyhyeksi ajettavan linjan kanssa Martinlaaksoon on kuitenkin aikataulujen yhteensovittaminen Huopalahdessa. 

Jos Kehäradan ja Martinlaakson linjat ajavat 15 minuutin välein kukin, myös Leppävaaran linjan tulee ajaa 15 minuutin välein. Muuten aikataulut menevät sekaisin joka tunti, kun haaroilta tulee johonkin ajankohtaan junat yhtäaikaa.

En nyt osaa laskea kuinka paljon runkoja tälläinen aikataulu varaa, mutta tuskin eroa 10 minuutin välein kiertävään Kehäradan linjaan on montaakaan runkoa.

----------


## MaunuHolma

Ehdottaisin, että joku innokas tekisi kokeeksi aikataulut _kehä-pisara_ - yhdistelmälle. Kehäradan rakenteisiin ei voi enää vaikuttaa, Pisaran voi. Miltä kehä-pisaran aikataulut näyttävät pahimmillaan? Mikä on pahin mahdollinen kehämäisyydestä aiheutuvat ajantappamistarve?

----------


## tlajunen

> Ehdottaisin, että joku innokas tekisi kokeeksi aikataulut _kehä-pisara_ - yhdistelmälle.


Ensimmäinen ehdotus: kuten Kehärata Pasilasta Pasilaan plus 9 minuuttia Pisaraa Pasilasta Pasilaan, ajoajoilla 2-3-2-2 minuuttia. Kolme minuuttia ennen Keskustan asemaa, koska siellä pysähdys kestää oletettavasti pisimpään.

Ajat ovat aikatauluaikoja lähdöstä lähtöön, eli pysähdysaika asemalla sisältyy edellisen välin ajoaikaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ehdottaisin, että joku innokas tekisi kokeeksi aikataulut _kehä-pisara_ - yhdistelmälle.


HSL on jo teettänyt.

----------


## Compact

> Onko muuten ollut puhetta miten myöhään yöllä kehäradalla ajettaisiin, ja koskisiko se myös Martinlaakson suuntaa, (johon ei nykyisin ajeta klo 23 jälkeen)?


Eivätkös lentokenttäviranomaiset ole olleet huolissaan siitä, että koska junia ajetaan läpi vuorokauden, niin Lentoasemasta epäillään muodostuvan asunnottomien uusi majoitusalue. Pääsee matkustamaan pommilla aina auki olevaan lämpimään ja turvalliseen terminaaliin. Helsingin puistokemisteille ja sillanalla-asuville tosi upea kädenojennus kaupungilta. Ei tarvi jonottaa mihinkään kalkkerseihin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:10 ----------




> HSL on jo teettänyt.


Noin puolet laatijoista näyttää olevan harrastajiakin, eli asiantuntemus on sikäli (ihan oikeasti) korkealla.

----------


## petteri

> Noin puolet laatijoista näyttää olevan harrastajiakin, eli asiantuntemus on sikäli (ihan oikeasti) korkealla.


Mielenkiintoista, että Pisaran rakentaminen ja liikennöiminen 3 minuutin vuorovälillä (kaksi kuuden minuutin vuorovälin linjaa) nostaa tuon raportin mukaan junaliikenteen matkustajamääriä kaupunkiradoilla 41 %! Vähän kyllä vaikuttaa, etteivät raportin kirjoittajat ole varsinaisesti metromaisen liikennöinnin ystäviä, kun raportissa esiintyy väite, ettei noin tiheän vuorovälin liikenne kannata, koska matkustajat siirtyvät mallinnuksen mukaan tiheän liikenteen Pisaraan pääosin muista joukkoliikennevälineistä. 

Minusta nyt tarvittaisiin vähän lisäselvityksiä. Olisi hyvä selvittää vaihtoehtoa, jossa Pisara rakennetaan, kaupunkirataliikenne siirretään nykyistä tiheämpään 2,5 tai 3 minuutin vuoroväliin, jatkuva kulunvalvonnan asennetaan kaupunkiradoille, kaupunkirataliikenne automatisoidaan eli kuljettajista luovutaan ja siirrytään avorahastukseen. Samalla on syytä katsoa kuinka paljon busseja voitaisiin siirtää tuossa ratkaisussa liityntään.

----------


## aki

> Onko muuten ollut puhetta miten myöhään yöllä kehäradalal ajettaisiin, ja koskisiko se myös Martinlaakson suuntaa, (johon ei nykyisin ajeta klo 23 jälkeen)?
> 
> t. Rainer


HSL:n julkaisuissa on esitetty että kehäradan liikenne päättyisi arkisin klo 24 ja alkaisi aamulla klo 04. La-Su päättyisi samaan aikaan mutta alkaisi tuntia myöhemmin klo 05. Yöliikenne hoidetaan siis jatkossakin busseilla kalliin junaliikenteen sijaan. Eiköhän nämä ajat koske myös Martinlaakson rataa joka on osa tulevaa kehärataa.

----------


## Minä vain

> HSL:n julkaisuissa on esitetty että kehäradan liikenne päättyisi arkisin klo 24 ja alkaisi aamulla klo 04. La-Su päättyisi samaan aikaan mutta alkaisi tuntia myöhemmin klo 05. Yöliikenne hoidetaan siis jatkossakin busseilla kalliin junaliikenteen sijaan. Eiköhän nämä ajat koske myös Martinlaakson rataa joka on osa tulevaa kehärataa.


Aika typerää. Liikennettä pitäisi olla läpi yön tunnin välein, sillä lentokoneella saapuneen on vaikeaa alkaa selvittää jotain yöbussia kun junaa ei kuljekaan. Käytännössä tässä pakotetaan taksin käyttöön ja annetaan heti kättelyssä huono kuva joukkoliikenteestä. Lentokentän yöjunalla matkustavista enemmistö ostaisi varmasti arvolipun tai kertalipun, joista peritään yöllä lisämaksu.

Sen lisäksi Martinlaakson radan varrelle kulkevat yöbussit ovat hitaita. Juna myös jakelee matkustajat paljon paremmin yöllä verrattuna bussiin, vaikkapa juuri Martinlaakson radan varrelle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aika typerää. Liikennettä pitäisi olla läpi yön tunnin välein, sillä lentokoneella saapuneen on vaikeaa alkaa selvittää jotain yöbussia kun junaa ei kuljekaan. Käytännössä tässä pakotetaan taksin käyttöön ja annetaan heti kättelyssä huono kuva joukkoliikenteestä. Lentokentän yöjunalla matkustavista enemmistö ostaisi varmasti arvolipun tai kertalipun, joista peritään yöllä lisämaksu.


Mutta niinhän ne ostavat bussiinkin. 

Mutta eikä joskus suunniteltu kehäradalle yöjunaa joka kulkisi vain päärädan kautta ja pysähtyisi vain isomilla asemilla kuten Tikkurila, Malmi ja Pasila? 




> Sen lisäksi Martinlaakson radan varrelle kulkevat yöbussit ovat hitaita.


Millaisia luulet muihin paikkoihin menevien yöbussien olevan?

t. Rainer

----------


## Minä vain

> Mutta niinhän ne ostavat bussiinkin.


Tarkoitin siis että he eivät käytä bussia. 




> Mutta eikä joskus suunniteltu kehäradalle yöjunaa joka kulkisi vain päärädan kautta ja pysähtyisi vain isomilla asemilla kuten Tikkurila, Malmi ja Pasila?


Pysäyttäminen kaikilla asemilla on luultavasti ainakin liiketaloudellisesti kannattavaa. 




> Millaisia luulet muihin paikkoihin menevien yöbussien olevan?
> 
> t. Rainer


Pääradan ja rantaradan varressa ei ole koskaan sellaista tilannetta että junia ei ajeta mutta bussit ajetaan. Junaliikennettä ei siis koskaan korvata bussiliikenteellä.Metron varteen yöbussit ovat vain hieman metroa hitaampia. Koska muuta liikennettä on vain vähän, yöbussit ovat jopa tavallista yhteyttä nopeampia esimerkiksi osaan vanhaa Herttoniemeä, Herttoniemenrantaa ja Roihuvuorta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Pysäyttäminen kaikilla asemilla on luultavasti ainakin liiketaloudellisesti kannattavaa.


No mutta tämähän pidentää kiertoaikaa = samaan vuoroväliin tarvitaan lisäjuna ja -henkilökuntaa. Energiaa kuluu enemmän. Pysähtymiset ja lisäjunat lisäävät myös piilokuluja, kuten radan rasitusta. Ei pysähtely ole automaattisesti liiketaloudellisesti kannattavaa, vaan on ennustettava matkustajamääriä erilaisilla skenaarioilla. Osa kasvavista kuluista on katettava lipputuloista, ei tyhjien asemien vuoksi ole syytä järjestää pysähtymisiä. Minusta pitäisi tutkia myös vaihtoehtoa, jossa joka toinen juna pysähtyy väliasemilla ja joka toinen suurasemilla - tätä mallinnusta sekä 15/30- että 30/60-vuorovälein. Jos lentoasemalle on yöllä kysyntää tiettyyn vuoroväliin asti, ei se tarkoita, että kaikille pikkuasemille varrella olisi. Suurin osa matkaa kuitenkin vain keskustaan, Pasilaan tai Tikkurilaan, kuten bussitkin nyt menevät. Kaiken lisäksi harvemmin kulkeviin kaikilla asemilla pysähtyviin juniin saa myös paremmin synkattua bussiliikennettä, kuten 76A/B, niin että joka vuorolta olisi kaikki vaihtoyhteydet tarjolla ilman odotteluja yöllä sään armoilla.

----------


## MaunuHolma

> HSL on jo teettänyt.


Kiitos linkistä. Taulukko 2 sivulla 23 ehdottaa, että kehä-pisara -radan kierrosaika ruuhka-aikana on 70 minuuttia ja muuna aikana 75 minuuttia. Todellakin kierroksen aikana joudutaan tappamaan vuorovälin verran aikaa kehämäisyyden ja harvan vuorovälin takia. Minusta tuo näyttää kamalalta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Taulukko 2 sivulla 23 ehdottaa, että kehä-pisara -radan kierrosaika ruuhka-aikana on 70 minuuttia ja muuna aikana 75 minuuttia. Todellakin kierroksen aikana joudutaan tappamaan vuorovälin verran aikaa kehämäisyyden ja harvan vuorovälin takia.


Siinä taulukossa olevat kierrosajathan sisältävät ajan tappamisen. Taulukon 3 mukaan kehä-pisaran kierrosaika ilman ajantappamisia on vajaat 67 minuuttia.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

> Siinä taulukossa olevat kierrosajathan sisältävät ajan tappamisen. Taulukon 3 mukaan kehä-pisaran kierrosaika ilman ajantappamisia on vajaat 67 minuuttia.


Tämän suunnitelman mukaan tosiaan matka-aika Kehäradalla Helsingistä Helsinkiin olisi 67 min. Tuota aikaa voisi käyttää suoraan aikataulussa, mutta silloin kääntymisajat Helsingin itälaidassa olisivat epäedullisia (6/8 tai 16/18 min). Matka-ajan yhteen suuntaan ei tarvitse olla tasaminuutteja; riittää että matka-aika edestakaisin on vuorovälillä jaollinen (10 min). Junathan palaavat samaa tietä takaisin, kuin mitä tulivat. Muuten ne joutuisivat ylittämään Kaisaniemessä koko ratapihan. Kiertoaika (2 x matka-aika + kääntymisajat) olisi matka-ajalla 67 min 150 tai 160 minuuttia (jälkimmäisessä toinen kääntöaika olisi 16 min). Myös K-junien kääntymisajat olisivat epäedullisia.
Joillakin kohdin Kehäradan ajoajat ovat verrattain epäedullisia. Erityisesti tämä koskee Tikkurilan ja Lentoaseman väliä. Jos Hiekkaharjusta ja Ruskeasannasta poistettaisiin tarkka pysähtymisaika, voisi matka-aikaa lyhentää kaksi minuuttia. Ruskeasantahan sitä paitsi valmistuu vasta myöhemmin. Näin matka-aika Helsinki  Hki voitaisiin kutistaa 65 minuuttiin, jolloin kääntymisajoista tulisi optimaalisempia (aikataulu ohessa). Kaikki kääntymisajat olisivat 10 min paitsi K-junalla Helsingissä 12 min ja A_junalla Leppävaarassa 6 tai 16 minuuttia.
KEHÄRATA - AIKATAULUHAHMOTELMA	#1						
Läntinen haara								Itäinen haara		
M/P	A				A	P/M		K	P/M				M/P	K
-00	-05	Helsinki		-55	-00		-51	-55	Helsinki		-05	-09
-05	-20	Pasila		-50	-55		-56	-00	Pasila		-00	-04
-07	-22	Ilmala		-48	-53		|	-03	Käpylä		-57	|
-09	-24	Huopalahti	-46	-51		-00	-05	Oulunkylä	-55	-00
|	-32	  Leppävaara	-38	|		|	-07	Pukinmäki	-53	|
-11		Pohjois-Haaga		-49		-04	-09	Malmi		-51	-56
-13		Kannelmäki		-47		|	-11	Tapanila		-48	|
-15		Malminkartano		-45		-07	-13	Puistola		-46	-53
-17		Myyrmäki			-43		-09	-16	Tikkurila		-44	-51
-18		Louhela			-41		-12	z	Hiekkaharju	z	-48
-20		Martinlaakso		-40		-25	|	    Kerava		|	-35
-22		Vantaankoski		-38			-22	Leinelä		-38	
-24		Vehkala			-36			z	(Ruskeasanta)	z	
|		(Petas)			|			-26	o Lentoasema	-34	
-26		Kivistö			-34								
|		(Viinikkala)		|								
-31		Aviapolis			-29								
-33		o Lentoasema		-27								

M/P-juna kulkee Helsingistä Martinlaaksonja Lentoaseman kautta takaisin Helsinkiin, P/M-juna päinvastoin.
Kaikilla kolmella haaralla olisi erillinen kalustonkierto ja ainoastaan Kehäradalla olisi ehdottoman välttämätöntä käyttää Flirtejä. Kalustontarpeet olisivat Kehäradalla 15 runkoa, K-junilla 9 runkoa ja A-junilla 6 tai 7 runkoa. Kun linjoja ei ole kytketty toisiinsa, voivat junat olla kysynnän mukaisissa pituuksissa.
Juha

----------


## MaunuHolma

Mielestäni kannattaisi keskustella kehä-pisara -yhdistelmän aikatauluista eikä pelkän kehäradan aikatauluista. Pisara tuottaa lisää rajoitteita, joten kehä-pisara on vaikeampi kuin kehä. Ratkaisemalla ensin vaikeampi ongelma saadaan myös helpompi ongelma ratkaistuksi.

Ihmettelen, miten on päädytty kierrrosaikaan 67 minuuttia ilman ajan tappamista. Aiemmin on annettu ymmärtää, että matka-aika lentoasemalle on alle puoli tuntia kumpaakin kautta, joten kierrosaika olisi korkeintaan tunti ja siinä olisi jo mukana muutama minuutti odotusta lentoasemalla. Mistä tuo 7 minuuttia lisää? Ei kai tuossa ole mukana jo ajan tappamista? Oletan, että 60 minuuttia on lähempänä totuutta, jos ajantappamista ei oteta huomioon. 

Oletan myös, että Kehän ja Pisaran hyötylaskelmissa on oletettu 60 minuuttia, ei 70-75 minuuttia. Miltä hyödyt mahtaisivat mäyttää, jos 70-75 minuuttia onkin realistinen aika?

Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella kierrosaika olisi siis 75 minuuttia. Matka-aika Helsingistä Lentoasemalle olisi siis 37,5 minuuttia, jos ajetaan tasanopeudella. Ei kuulosta hyvältä.

Mutta edelleen, oletetaanpa, että kierrosaika ilman ajan tappamista olisikin tasan 60 minuuttia. Silloin ei tarvittaisi ajan tappamista 10 minuutin eikä 15 minuutin vuorovälillä. Mutta yhdenkin aseman lisääminen radalle tuottaisi heti tarpeen tappaa aikaa, jolloin kierrosaika nousisi 70 minuuttiin 10 minuutin vuorovälillä ja 75 minuuttiin 15 minuutin vuorovälillä. Järjestelmässä on siis arkkitehtuurivirhe: kehämäistä rataa (siis kehä-pisara -rataa, joka on todellinen kehärata toisin kuin Kehärata) ei pitäisi tehdä, ellei vuorovälin ja kierrosajan suhde ole huomattavasti pienempi kuin esimerkiksi 1/6 tai 1/4. Näen jo mielessäni, millaisia otsikoita tästä tullaan repimään Pisaran valmistuttua. Olisi hienoa, jos ongelmat voitaisiin estää ennalta, sen sijaan että niitä puidaan sitten jälkiviisaasti. 

Arkkitehtuuriongelmaan on ratkaisu: Jos Pisaraa yleensäkään tarvitaam, se voidaan rakentaa siten, että junat palaavatkin sinne, mistä ne ovat tulleet. Maksaa hiukan enemmän, mutta toimii paremmin.  

(Tässä yhteydessä ihmettelen sitäkin, miten lähiliikenteen juna-aikatauluja tähän asti on laadittu: Jokaisella asemavälillä matka-aika pyöristetään ylöspäin lähimpään täyteen minuuttiin. Joskus siis tulee 0s luppoaikaa, joskus 60s, aivan satunnaisesti, asemavälin pituudesta riippuen. En ymmärrä, miksi tällaiseen satunnaiseen menetelmään on päädytty: Miksi junan pitäisi odottaa lähintä täyttä minuuttia? Kaukoliikenteessä siitä ei ole haittaa, jos ei hyötyäkään, mutta lähiliikenteessä siitä on vain haittaa. En tiedä, onko kyseinen aikataulu laadittu näin, ja siksikö on saatu kulumaan 7 minuuttia ylimääräistä aikaa.)

----------


## tlajunen

> (Tässä yhteydessä ihmettelen sitäkin, miten lähiliikenteen juna-aikatauluja tähän asti on laadittu: Jokaisella asemavälillä matka-aika pyöristetään ylöspäin lähimpään täyteen minuuttiin. Joskus siis tulee 0s luppoaikaa, joskus 60s, aivan satunnaisesti, asemavälin pituudesta riippuen. En ymmärrä, miksi tällaiseen satunnaiseen menetelmään on päädytty: Miksi junan pitäisi odottaa lähintä täyttä minuuttia? Kaukoliikenteessä siitä ei ole haittaa, jos ei hyötyäkään, mutta lähiliikenteessä siitä on vain haittaa. En tiedä, onko kyseinen aikataulu laadittu näin, ja siksikö on saatu kulumaan 7 minuuttia ylimääräistä aikaa.)


Tässä sinulla on väärä käsitys. Ei niitä tähänkään asti ole suunniteltu tuolleen miten väität. Joillain asemilla nimittäin pyöristetään _edelliseen_ minuuttiin, toisinaan jopa reippaastikin. Näiltä asemilta ei siis ehdi koskaan lähtemään tasan lähtöminuutilla.

----------


## Minä vain

> Tässä sinulla on väärä käsitys. Ei niitä tähänkään asti ole suunniteltu tuolleen miten väität. Joillain asemilla nimittäin pyöristetään _edelliseen_ minuuttiin, toisinaan jopa reippaastikin. Näiltä asemilta ei siis ehdi koskaan lähtemään tasan lähtöminuutilla.



Lähijunien tahti on toisaalta em. järjestelmän takia verkkaisempi kuin metron.

----------


## Piirka

> Lähijunien tahti on toisaalta em. järjestelmän takia verkkaisempi kuin metron.


Millä tavalla verkkaisempi?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Millä tavalla verkkaisempi?


Lähijunien aikataulut on laadittu vanhoille Sm1/2 junarungoille, ja nehän joutuvat seisomaan asemilla pidempään kuin uudet Sm5 junat tai metrojunat, joissa ei ole kyytiin nousemista hankaloittavia portaita. Toisaalta kuten jo aikaisemmin oli mainittu niin seisonta-ajoissa on hajontaa joten kovin monta minuuttia junien aikatauluissa ei ole löysää. Se löysyys ilmanee lähinnä siten että joitakin asemavälejä ajetaan tolkuttoman hitaasti, n 49 km/h. Rantaradalla esim Kilo-Leppävaara Helsinkiin päin mentäessä ja Kera-Kauniainen länteen mentäessä madellaan jos juna on lähtenyt ajoissa edelliseltä asemalta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## MaunuHolma

> Tässä sinulla on väärä käsitys. Ei niitä tähänkään asti ole suunniteltu tuolleen miten väität. Joillain asemilla nimittäin pyöristetään _edelliseen_ minuuttiin, toisinaan jopa reippaastikin. Näiltä asemilta ei siis ehdi koskaan lähtemään tasan lähtöminuutilla.


OK, olin jostakin saanut tuollaisen käsityksen; kiitos korjauksesta!

Tarkemmin ajatellen aikataulu pitäisi pyöristää aina alas, jos halutaan välttää ajan tappaminen. Jos esimerkiksi pyöristetään alas alle 30 sekunnista ja ylös yli 30 sekunnista, voi syntyä jonkin verran ajantappamistarvetta: Ylös pyöristettäessä joudutaan tappamaan aikaa, ellei edellisillä asemilla ole pyöristetty alas. Käytännössä lopputulos siis riippuu linjan asemaväleistä: Jos asemavälit sattuvat 10 aseman linjalla sopivasti, pyöristetään joka asemalla 30 sekuntia ylös ja saadaan siis jopa 300 sekuntia liian löysä aikataulu, jolloin junat joutuvat köröttelemään. Onko tietoa, miten pyöristäminen nykyään tehdään ihan tarkalleen?

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko tietoa, miten pyöristäminen nykyään tehdään ihan tarkalleen?


Käsittäisin, että hyvinkin tapauskohtaisesti ja käsipelillä. Ja myöhemmin voidaan viilata minuutteja sopivammiksi, kuten on tehty viimeksi N-junalla Helsinkiin päin (Hiekkaharju-Tikkurila -1, Pukinmäki-Oulunkylä +1). Pääsääntöisenä ideana näyttäisi olevan, että "löysyysminuutteja" lisätään ennen suurehkoja asemia (joilla matkustajapysähdyksen kestossa on enemmän vaihtelua), ja mieluummin reitin loppupäähän kuin alkuun.

Hommaa hankaloittaa hieman se, että vakiominuuttiaikataulut on suunniteltava ruuhka-ajan mukaan, jolloin asemapysähdykset on pisimpiä, mutta toisaalta häiriöherkkyys suurempi. Näin ollen hiljaiseen aikaan löysyyttä on kenties liikaakin.
Näin ollen hiljaisempaan aikaan joudutaan odottelemaan huomattavan monella asemalla seuraavaa minuuttia, tai ajelemaan köröttelemällä edellinen asemaväli, kun taas ruuhka-aikaan minuutit napsuvat paremmin kohdalleen, tai ajetaan jopa hiukan myöhässä. Toinen vaihtoehto saattaisi olla, että näille asemille kerrottaisiin aikataulussa edellinen minuutti, mutta tällöin taas ruuhka-aikaan junat olisivat näillä asemilla järjestään minuutin tai puolitoista myöhässä.

Joissain tapauksissa myös muut junat ja vaihdejärjestelyt vaikuttavat aikataulun löysyyteen, kuten vaikkapa A-junan tapaus. Leppävaarassa lähtevä A-juna joutuu lähtemään 4 minuuttia ennen seuraavaa sinne saapuvaa A-junaa, sillä vaihdealue on pitkä ja Helsingin suunnasta opastimet ovat kaukana. Tämä lähtevä joutuu kuitenkin ajamaan Huopalahteen toisen suunnan junaa minuutin verran hitaammin, jotta synkronoituisi nätisti M-junan kanssa. Myöhemmin ei voi lähteä, aikaisemmin ei voi saapua...

----------


## MaunuHolma

> Käsittäisin, että hyvinkin tapauskohtaisesti ja käsipelillä.


Mistä johtunee, että tehdään tapauskohtaisesti? Äkkiä ajatellen olisi parempi säätää sekuntiaikataulujen systemaattiset toleranssit sopiviksi, siis luotettavan liikennöinnin takaaviksi, ja soveltaa samoja toleransseja kaikkialla. Matkustajille julkaistavissa aikatauluissa pyöristettäisiin aina alas.

----------


## tlajunen

> Äkkiä ajatellen olisi parempi säätää sekuntiaikataulujen systemaattiset toleranssit sopiviksi, siis luotettavan liikennöinnin takaaviksi, ja soveltaa samoja toleransseja kaikkialla.


Eri rataosat ovat erisuuresti herkkiä poikkeustilanteille ja eri vuorokaudenaikojen matkustajamäärien vaihteluille. Esimerkiksi Vantaankosken radalla tuppaa päiväsaikaankin riittämään porukkaa paljon enemmän kuin vaikkapa N-junissa. Johtunee radanvarsien poikkeavasta demografiasta.

Varmaankin jokin algoritmi on ollut käytössä (kaukoliikenteessä käytetään ainakin jotain löysyysprosenttia asemavälien ajoaikoja suunniteltaessa), jolla muodostetaan lähtökohta, mutta käsipelillä nuo käsittääkseni sitten loppuviimein säädetään paikoilleen, viimeistään kokemuksen perusteella.

Pyöristämisessä aina alas on tosiaan se ongelma, että ruuhka-aikana junat jäävät rutkasti myöhään, mikäli niiden aikataulut ovat hiljaiseen aikaan nähden identtisiä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Pyöristämisessä aina alas on tosiaan se ongelma, että ruuhka-aikana junat jäävät rutkasti myöhään, mikäli niiden aikataulut ovat hiljaiseen aikaan nähden identtisiä.


Voihan ruuhka-aikaan olla eri aikataulut sekä ajo- ja kierrosajat? Tuntuu kuitenkin, että nykyään ongelmana on se, että ainoa oikea lähtöaika on sekunnilleen aikatauluun painettu. Sekuntiakaan ei saisi lähteä etuajassa ja sekunti myöhemmin olet sekunnin myöhässä - tosin matkustajat eivät vielä siitä suutu. Aikaa on silti järjettömän vähän. Kun saapumis- ja lähtöaika on virallisesti samalla sekunnilla, on mahdotonta saavuttaa täydellisyyttä. Ainakin kaukojunilla on usein erikseen saapumis- ja lähtöajat suurilla asemilla. Mitä hyötyä ja mitä haittoja tällä saavutetaan nykyään?

 Entä miksei tätä sovelleta lähijuniin kaikilla asemilla (pienellä twistillä)? Matkustajille informoitaisiin arvioitu saapumisaika ja arvioitu lähtöaika. Juna saisi lähteä aikaisintaan näiden aikojen välissä, esim. jos arvioitu saapumisaika olisi 0:30'00 ja lähtöaika 0:31'00, juna lähtisi aikaisintaan 0:30'01 ja viimeistään 0:31'59 (matkustajat eivät laske sekunteja vaan mieltävät 0:31'59:n 0:31:ksi). Arvioidun lähtöajan jälkeen ei enää kuitenkaan odotettaisi junaan juoksevia. Matkustaja mieltäisi, että on matkustajan oma vika jos ei itse saavu samaan aikaa paikalle kuin junakin - tai mieluummin ennen. Junan minimiseisonta-aika olisi siis 0s eli todellisuudessa seisonta voisi olla vaikka 0:29'45-0:30'00. Matkustajaa kun ei kiinnosta jos juna saapuu todellisuudessa 15s etuajassa, sehän lähtisi kuitenkin vasta "saapumisensa" (0:30) jälkeen, vaikka heti sekunnin päästä liikkeelle jos halukkaat matkustajat on jo päästetty ulos etukäteen ja sisääntulijoita on odotettu 0:30'00 asti - sekä juoksijoita senkin jälkeen jopa minuutin verran, todellisuudessa yleensä joitakin sekunteja. Näin poikkeuksellisen hiljaisilla pysähdyksillä saataisiin "varaslähtö" ja olisi enemmän pelivaraa seuraavalla asemalla. Voisin myös kuvitella, että aikatauluja voisi kiristää, kun pelivaraa on enemmän myös varaslähtöjen osalta. Saataisiin myös aidompia tuloksia matka-ajoista, kun annettaisiin enemmän vapautta lähtöajan suhteen.

Tämä poistaisi myös ongelman pyöristyksissä - jos teoreettinen saapumisaika olisi 0:02'00 ja seisonta-aika olisi n. 30s, olisi aikataulussa saapumisaika 0:01 ja lähtöaika 0:02.  Juna saisi siispä lähteä 59s normaalia nopeammin tai 59s hitaammin ja olisi molemmissa tapauksissa matkustajan mielestä aikataulussa. Lisäksi näin joustavassa järjestelmässä minuutin myöhästyminen olisi nykyistä epätodennäköisempää, koska lähtöajan ei tarvitsisi olla niin tiukka. Nykyjärjestelmällä lähtöaika olisi 0:01 ja juna tuntuisi aina myöhästelevän. Tai sitten 0:02 ja se joutuisi löysäilemään, koska eihän se saisi rikkoa sopimusta lähteä etuajassa 0:01'30. Jos taas nopeinkaan juna ei saapuisi ennen 0:02'00 ja teoreettinen saapumisaika olisikin 0:02'15, merkattaisiin saapumisajaksi 0:02 ja lähtöajaksi 0:03. Juna saisi siis lähteä aina välittömästi vaikka 0:02'01 ja matkustajan näkökulmasta vaikka vasta 0:03'59. Matkustaja saapuu tietysti paikalle junan saapumisaikaan eikä lähtöaikaan, koska ei tule katsomaan junan lähtöä, vaan haluaa olla junan saapuessa ovien luona ja junan kyydissä sen lähtiessä liikkeelle. Varsinkin kun matkustajille lukee näytöissä ja aikatauluissa yksinkertaisesti, että juna lähtee aikaisintaan heti saapumisajan jälkeen.

----------


## MaunuHolma

> Pyöristämisessä aina alas on tosiaan se ongelma, että ruuhka-aikana junat jäävät rutkasti myöhään, mikäli niiden aikataulut ovat hiljaiseen aikaan nähden identtisiä.


Tuo ei ole totta, jos sekuntiaikatauluissa on mukana sopiva, ruuhka-aikojen mukaan mitoitettu löysyysprosentti. Alaspyöristäminen ei kasaudu, jos se koskee vain matkustajille julkaistavia minuuttiaikatauluja, ei varsinaisia sekuntiaikatauluja. 

Systemaattisella menetelmällä saataisiin vähintään parempi ensiarvaus, jota voitaisiin sitten säätää, jos on rataosakohtaisia tai asemakohtaisia herkkyyksiä. 

Entä jos rataosakohtaisten säätöjen tarve johtuukin juuri siitä, että nykyinen menetelmä ei ole systemaattinen vaan sen lopputulokseen vaikuttavat sattumanvaraisesti asemavälien pituuksista seuraavat ylös- tai alaspyöristykset?

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuo ei ole totta, jos sekuntiaikatauluissa on mukana sopiva, ruuhka-aikojen mukaan mitoitettu löysyysprosentti.


No, tuolloinhan ei enää pyöristettäisi aina alas. Se pyöristyshän riippuu siitä, miten se juna ehtii sieltä asemalta kulloinkin lähtemään. Isolla osalla asemista ruuhka-aikana "pyöristetään alas", koska juna ei ehdi lähtemään xx:xx:00. Samalla asemalla sitten taas ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella "pyöristetään ylös", koska juna ehtii olemaan lähtövalmiina ennen lähtöminuuttia - ellei kuljettaja ole kokemukseensa perustuen ennakoinut tätä ja ajanut edellisen välin hitaammin.

Ideana siis on, että aikatauluun merkitty aika tarkoittaa vain "juna ei lähde tältä asemalta ennen tätä ajankohtaa". Sen ajankohdan valinta on kompromissi, joka ottaa huomioon eri vuorokaudenaikojen eripituiset asemaväliajat (lähdöstä lähtöön) siten, että ruuhka-aikana juna kulkee edes suurinpiirtein aikataulun mukaisesti, mutta samalla ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ei tarvitsisi liikaa hidastella (asemilla tai asemaväleillä).

Tokihan tätä helpottaisi se, että ruuhka-aikaan olisi erilaiset (löysemmät) aikataulut, mutta nyt valitussa aikataulumallissa on ilmeisesti katsottu etujen voittavan haitat.

(Knightriderin ehdotuksesta en toisellakaan lukukerralla ymmärtänyt, mikä siinä olisi etuna nykysysteemiin nähden.)

----------


## Knightrider

> Knightriderin ehdotuksesta en toisellakaan lukukerralla ymmärtänyt, mikä siinä olisi etuna nykysysteemiin nähden.)


Mainitsin jo hyödyt
*-Mielikuva matkustajalle ajoissa kulkevasta junasta.*
Lisää tyytyväisyyttä järjestelmään. Junat kulkevat myös oikeasti paremmin aikataulussa, kun ne eivät joutuisi enää löysäillä odottaessa seuraavaa tasaminuuttia ja seuraavalla välillä yrittää kiriä edellistä minuuttia jopa mahdottomuuteen asti. Systeemi on minusta paras mahdollinen ratkaisu, jos ei haluta siirtyä hankalammin hahmotettavaan ja äärimmäisen tiukkaan sekuntiaikatauluun.*
-Joustavuus*
On myönnettävä, että seisoma-aika ei ole 0s ja että on luotava erilliset saapumis- ja lähtöajat. Näin mahdollistetaan junan kulku aikataulussa. Nykysysteemissä on asemia, joilta ei ole mahdollista lähteä kaikkina aikoina aikataulun mukaisesti. Vaikka sekunnit natsaisivat kohdalleen, saapumis- ja lähtö-aika on nykyään sama sekunti, eikä juna voi siispä kulkea edes teoriassa täydellisesti aikataulussa.
*-Nopeus* 
Kun turhat löysäilyt jäävät pois (kaikilla asemilla on mahdollisuus lähteä jo saapumisaikaan) voidaan aikatauluja maltillisesti kiristää ja saada nopeushyötyjä. Näin ainakin maalaisjärjellä. Kun taas lähtöajan jälkeen ei odotettaisi junaan juoksevia, tasaisi käytäntö matka-aikahajontaa nopeuttamalla hitaimmin suoriutuvia junia.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mainitsin jo hyödyt
> *-Mielikuva matkustajalle ajoissa kulkevasta junasta.*


Tuossa mallissa juna saattaisi lähteä lähes minuutin ennen ilmoitettua lähtöaikaa. Koko lähtöajan idea romuttuisi. Melkoinen läjä tyytymättömiä asiakkaita jäisi laiturille.




> Junat kulkevat myös oikeasti paremmin aikataulussa, kun ne eivät joutuisi enää löysäillä odottaessa seuraavaa tasaminuuttia ja seuraavalla välillä yrittää kiriä edellistä minuuttia jopa mahdottomuuteen asti.


Ei niiden tarvitse löysäillä, mikäli aikatauluun painetaan (riittävän usealla asemalla) se edellinen tasaminuutti. Ja niin käytännössä tehdäänkin, poislukien tietyillä väleillä, jossa on ruuhka-aikaa varten löysäysminuutti.





> On myönnettävä, että seisoma-aika ei ole 0s ja että on luotava erilliset saapumis- ja lähtöajat. Näin mahdollistetaan junan kulku aikataulussa. Nykysysteemissä on asemia, joilta ei ole mahdollista lähteä kaikkina aikoina aikataulun mukaisesti. Vaikka sekunnit natsaisivat kohdalleen, saapumis- ja lähtö-aika on nykyään sama sekunti, eikä juna voi siispä kulkea edes teoriassa täydellisesti aikataulussa.


Aikatauluun merkitty aika on aika, jota ennen juna ei lähde asemalta. Ei se ota kantaa saapumisaikaan suoraan, mutta välillisesti toki siten, että junan täytyy saapua ennen kuin se lähtee. Aikatauluun merkitty aika on se aika, jolloin juna aikaisintaan lähtee asemalta. Joissain tapauksissa se on ihan suunnitellustikin siten, että se ei ehdi lähtemään xx:xx:00. Ei tästä synny käytännössä mitään ongelmaa.




> *-Nopeus* 
> Kun turhat löysäilyt jäävät pois (kaikilla asemilla on mahdollisuus lähteä jo saapumisaikaan) voidaan aikatauluja maltillisesti kiristää ja saada nopeushyötyjä. Näin ainakin maalaisjärjellä. Kun taas lähtöajan jälkeen ei odotettaisi junaan juoksevia, tasaisi käytäntö matka-aikahajontaa nopeuttamalla hitaimmin suoriutuvia junia.


Ei aikataulun kokonaislöysyys muutu miksikään sillä, että yleisöaikatauluun merkitään hankalasti eri ajat saapumiselle ja lähtemiselle, ja vieläpä sallitaan lähtö minuutin etuajassa. Sama saavutetaan sillä, että merkitään riittävälle määrälle asemia riittävän "tiukka" lähtöaika, ja sitten sopivin välein vähän löysempi. Se aikatauluun merkitty aika on _lähtöminuutti_, eikä se tarkoita sitä, että junan kuuluu lähteä xx:xx:00. Se voi kyllä sen tehdä, mikäli on hiljaiseen aikaan ehtinyt lähtövalmiiksi etuajassa.

Ylipäätään täytyy erottaa linjan kokonaislöysyys ja asemavälien erilliset löysyydet toisistaan. Kokonaislöysyys on se olennainen homma, mikä mahdollistaa aikataulun luotettavuuden. Esimerkiksi vaikkapa siten, että tietyllä linjalla on mahdollista ottaa aikataulua kiinni yhteensä vaikkapa kolme minuuttia. Nämä kolme yksittäistä minuuttia sitten konkretisoidaan aikatauluaikoihin sellaisille asemaväleille, joissa ruuhka-aikaan tuppaa jäämään muutoin lähemmäs minuutin jälkeen. Eli yleensä ennen vilkkaita asemia, ja mieluiten reitin loppupuolelle.

Käytäntö sitten osoittaa, kuinka monta minuuttia tuota löysyyttä tarvitaan linjalle. Esimerkiksi rantaradalla S- ja U-junilla on löysyyttä avokätisesti, johtuen rataosan häiriöherkkyydestä. Sen sijaan M-junalla saa ruuhka-aikaan ajaa varsin reippahasti, eikä siltikään ole missään etuajassa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tuossa mallissa juna saattaisi lähteä lähes minuutin ennen ilmoitettua lähtöaikaa. Koko lähtöajan idea romuttuisi. Melkoinen läjä tyytymättömiä asiakkaita jäisi laiturille.


Lähtöaika olisi viimeinen lähtöaika. Saapumisaikaa voitaisiin markkinoida selvyyden vuoksi matkustajille vaikka nimellä "aikaisin lähtöaika". Idea olisi nimenomaan siinä, että junalla menee pysähtymisprosessiin joka tapauksessa vaihteleva määrä aikaa ja lähtöaikaa ei voida sanoa tarkkaan. Ei sitä kannata kiristää eikä löysentää yhtään ylimääräistä, se aiheuttaa turhia vääristymiä mm. kuljettajien ajoreippaudessa ja matkustajien kokemuksissa.




> Ei niiden tarvitse löysäillä, mikäli aikatauluun painetaan (riittävän usealla asemalla) se edellinen tasaminuutti. Ja niin käytännössä tehdäänkin, poislukien tietyillä väleillä, jossa on ruuhka-aikaa varten löysäysminuutti.


Silloin aikaisinkin juna myöhästyy, ja muut myöhästyvät vielä enemmän. Ruuhka-aikana löysäysminuutti saatetaan joutua tasaamaan, jos pysähdyksessä ei kulukaan 60s kauemmin. Pysähdysten välillähän matka on aina suht samaa nopeusluokkaa, joten löysäysminuutti menee täysin pysähtymiseen ja on usein liikaa.





> Aikatauluun merkitty aika on aika, jota ennen juna ei lähde asemalta. Ei se ota kantaa saapumisaikaan suoraan, mutta välillisesti toki siten, että junan täytyy saapua ennen kuin se lähtee.


Nykysysteemillä ei voida kuitenkaan taata, että tämäkään toteutuisi. Joillain paikoin se on jopa mahdotonta. 



> Aikatauluun merkitty aika on se aika, jolloin juna aikaisintaan lähtee asemalta. Joissain tapauksissa se on ihan suunnitellustikin siten, että se ei ehdi lähtemään xx:xx:00. Ei tästä synny käytännössä mitään ongelmaa.


Syntyy silloin, kun aikaisinkin juna lähtee vaikka 00:00'45 ja aikataulussa on 0:00. Kaikki junat myöhästyvät vähintään 45s ja moni yli minuutin. Kun vuorovälit ovat tiukimmillaan 2-3 min ja matkustajat kiireisiä, voi minuutin myöhästelevätkin junat jo olla pieni ongelma.



> Ei aikataulun kokonaislöysyys muutu miksikään sillä, että yleisöaikatauluun merkitään hankalasti eri ajat saapumiselle ja lähtemiselle, ja vieläpä sallitaan lähtö minuutin etuajassa. Sama saavutetaan sillä, että merkitään riittävälle määrälle asemia riittävän "tiukka" lähtöaika, ja sitten sopivin välein vähän löysempi.


Yleisöaikataulu pitäisi olla tulkattavissa niin, että lähtö sovitetaan 60 sekunnin sisään, eikä sen siispä tule tapahtua millään tasaminuutilla, josta vieläpä suurin osa myöhästyy tai sitten joudutaan lepsuilemaan. Lupaus tasaminuutista on turha, mutta aiheuttaa sen, ettei etuajassa saa lähteä eikä mieluusti myöhässäkään. Aikataulussa kulkeminen on tehty siispä mahdollisimman haastavasti. Matkustajille riittäisi yhtä hyvin 1 minuutti, jonka sisällä juna lähtisi, jos se parantaisi aikataulujen luotettavuutta.



> Ylipäätään täytyy erottaa linjan kokonaislöysyys ja asemavälien erilliset löysyydet toisistaan. Kokonaislöysyys on se olennainen homma, mikä mahdollistaa aikataulun luotettavuuden.


Matkustajat eivät ajattele noin, ja matkustajien ehdoilla pitäisi mennä ja vaikuttaa matkustajien mielikuviin positiivisesti. Matkustajat haluavat mahdollisimman aikataulussa kulkevia junia, jolloin järkevintä on luoda mahdolliseksi aikataulussa kulkeminen. Nyt se ei ole mahdollista, kun osassa asemia on "pakko" lähteä aina myöhässä. Löysät asemat pitää unohtaa ja pitää "viimeinen lähtöaika" tarpeeksi löysänä ja "aikaisin lähtöaika" minuutin kireämpänä. Kun voidaan lähteä asemalta aikaisemmin, myöhemmin sattuvia hidasteluita voi kompensoida.



> Käytäntö sitten osoittaa, kuinka monta minuuttia tuota löysyyttä tarvitaan linjalle. Esimerkiksi rantaradalla S- ja U-junilla on löysyyttä avokätisesti, johtuen rataosan häiriöherkkyydestä. Sen sijaan M-junalla saa ruuhka-aikaan ajaa varsin reippahasti, eikä siltikään ole missään etuajassa.


Linjalle tarvitaan vähemmän löysyyttä, jos joka asemalla on liukuva lähtöaika. Nyt usein joudutaan tasaamaan löysiä minuutteja ajamalla asemaväli hitaammin tai venailemalla laiturilla. Tätä ei tapahdu, jos lähtöajalla on liukumavaraa 60s. Sitä tarvitaan, koska joka vuoro ei ole identtinen. Jos suurin osa junista alkaa käyttämään "varaslähtö"mahdollisuutta nykyisen lorvimisen sijaan, voidaan kokonaislöysyyttä vähentää linjakierrosta.

----------


## Minä vain

Eivät matkustajat välitä jos juna lähtee minuutin myöhässä. Junien käyttäminen on nyt erittäin yksinkertaista, mutta osa matkustajista ei ymmärtäisi järjestelmääsi.

----------


## tlajunen

Huokaus. Sillä lähtöajalla ON JO NYT se minuutin toleranssi. Se on lähtöMINUUTTI, ei lähtösekunti. Liikenne toimii jo nyt hyvin pitkälti kuten esität, kuitenkin ilman mitään harhaanjohtavia tupla-aikoja aikataulussa. Jos aikataulussa lukee 18:24 ja juna lähtee 18:24:48, se kulkee tällöin aikataulussa. 

Matkustajalle ei ole mitään väliä, jos se joutuu odottamaan kotiasemallaan joka kerta 40 sekuntia. Sillä sen sijaan on väliä, jos matkustaja näkee 20 sekuntia aiemmin lähteneen junan punavalot.

Suoraan sanoen epäilen, että ymmärrän ehdotuksesi jotenkin aivan metsään.  :Smile:

----------


## Compact

> Huokaus. Sillä lähtöajalla ON JO NYT se minuutin toleranssi. Se on lähtöMINUUTTI, ei lähtösekunti. Liikenne toimii jo nyt hyvin pitkälti kuten esität, kuitenkin ilman mitään harhaanjohtavia tupla-aikoja aikataulussa. Jos aikataulussa lukee 18:24 ja juna lähtee 18:24:48, se kulkee tällöin aikataulussa. 
> 
> Matkustajalle ei ole mitään väliä, jos se joutuu odottamaan kotiasemallaan joka kerta 40 sekuntia. Sillä sen sijaan on väliä, jos matkustaja näkee 20 sekuntia aiemmin lähteneen junan punavalot.
> 
> Suoraan sanoen epäilen, että ymmärrän ehdotuksesi jotenkin aivan metsään.


Edelliseen huokaukseen myös täältä yksi lisähuokaus!

Kun lähtöaika esim. Hiekkaharjusta on 7.58, niin juna on täysin ajassaan kun se nytkähtää liikkeelle eteenpäin 07:58:00-07:58:59 välillä.
Junan laituriaika voi olla vaikkapa 07:57:30-07:58:00 tai 07:58:40-07:58:59, yhtä lailla se on aikataulussa kulkeva.

----------


## Knightrider

> Eivät matkustajat välitä jos juna lähtee minuutin myöhässä.


Mutta jossain se matkustajienkin kipuraja on. Jos myöhästelyitä saadaan kuriin aikatauluja joustamalla, parantaa se joka tapauksessa matkustajien tyytyväisyyttä. 8 minuuttia myöhässä kulkeva juna on vähemmän paha, kuin 10 minuuttia myöhästyvä.



> Huokaus. Sillä lähtöajalla ON JO NYT se minuutin toleranssi. Se on lähtöMINUUTTI, ei lähtösekunti. Liikenne toimii jo nyt hyvin pitkälti kuten esität, kuitenkin ilman mitään harhaanjohtavia tupla-aikoja aikataulussa. Jos aikataulussa lukee 18:24 ja juna lähtee 18:24:48, se kulkee tällöin aikataulussa. 
> 
> Matkustajalle ei ole mitään väliä, jos se joutuu odottamaan kotiasemallaan joka kerta 40 sekuntia. Sillä sen sijaan on väliä, jos matkustaja näkee 20 sekuntia aiemmin lähteneen junan punavalot.
> 
> Suoraan sanoen epäilen, että ymmärrän ehdotuksesi jotenkin aivan metsään.


Nykyjärjestelmässä kyseessä on lähtöaika, johon pyritään. Ei lähtöminuutti. Pyritään siis lähtemään sekunnilla 0 jos mahdollista, eikä heitetä noppaa tai lähdetä aina vasta 59:llä sekunnilla. Lähtöaika on tietty piste aikajanalla, jolla ei ole pituutta. Ehdotan sen pidentämistä 1 minuuttiin, joka on paljon realistisempaa. Vaikka nykyinen suotava viivästys olisi mikä tahansa tahansa, olisi ehdotuksessani sallittu viivästys n+1 min. Jos vaikka 59s myöhästyminen sallitaan (kuten ainakin matkustajan näkökulmasta on oletettavaa), nousee sallittu poikkeama 59 sekunnista 1min 59 sekuntiin sillä ensin on lähtöaika 60s ja sitten vielä 59s ennen kuin toinen lähtöaikaminuutti vaihtuu myöhästymisen puolelle. Onhan siinä edelleen se ero.



> Edelliseen huokaukseen myös täältä yksi lisähuokaus!
> 
> Kun lähtöaika esim. Hiekkaharjusta on 7.58, niin juna on täysin ajassaan kun se nytkähtää liikkeelle eteenpäin 07:58:00-07:58:59 välillä.
> Junan laituriaika voi olla vaikkapa 07:57:30-07:58:00 tai 07:58:40-07:58:59, yhtä lailla se on aikataulussa kulkeva.


Mutta jos lähtöaika on 7:58-7:59, on vielä 7:59'59 lähtevä juna aikataulussa. Jos taas junat olisivat valmiina yleensä etuajassa, vaikka 7:57'40, ei niitä tarvitsisi seisottaa enää keskimäärin 20 sekuntia ylimääräistä, vaan lähtöajoiksi voitaisiin asettaa 7:57-7:58.

----------


## Minä vain

Tänäänkin metro lähti Siilitieltä yli minuutin etuajassa. Silti matkustajien subjektiivinen kokemus on että kyseessä on täsmällinen kulkuneuvo. Aikataulujärjestelmän vaihtamisesta ei ole hyötyä.

Sen sijaan ehkä kannattaa kiristää aikatauluja hiljaiseen aikaan noin 10 % ruuhka-aikaan verrattuna usein pysähtyvillä junilla.

----------


## Compact

> Nykyjärjestelmässä kyseessä on lähtöaika, johon pyritään. Ei lähtöminuutti. Pyritään siis lähtemään sekunnilla 0 jos mahdollista, eikä heitetä noppaa tai lähdetä aina vasta 59:llä sekunnilla.


VR:llä on käytössä minuutit, ei sekunnit.

Kun aikataulunmukainen lähtö tapahtuu esim. 7.58, niin kaikki 07:58:00-07:58:59 on aikataulunmukaista. Jos juna on valmis eteenpäin 07:58:00 niin toki lähdetään, eikä turhia odotella, mutta jos lähtö menee nollasta pidemmäksi peräti 59 sekuntia, niin mitään katastrofia ei ole vielä syntymässä...

Olisipa vielä käytössä X tai X+aika -merkintä niin joustoa olisi enemmän.

----------


## tlajunen

> 8 minuuttia myöhässä kulkeva juna on vähemmän paha, kuin 10 minuuttia myöhästyvä.


Jos juna on myöhässä minuuttitolkulla, niin sillä ei ole mitään herttaisen merkitystä, millaisilla merkinnöillä minuutin tai sekunnin tarkkuudella aikatauluun on ajat merkitty. Vain linjan kokonaislöysyys tällöin merkitsee. Ja mitä löysempi kokonaislöysyys, sen paremmin saa aikataulua kiinni. Sinun idea pyrkii vähentämään löysyyttä (keinoilla joita en ymmärrä), mikä vain pahentaisi tässä tapauksessa tilannetta.





> Nykyjärjestelmässä kyseessä on lähtöaika, johon pyritään. Ei lähtöminuutti. Pyritään siis lähtemään sekunnilla 0 jos mahdollista, eikä heitetä noppaa tai lähdetä aina vasta 59:llä sekunnilla. Lähtöaika on tietty piste aikajanalla, jolla ei ole pituutta. Ehdotan sen pidentämistä 1 minuuttiin, joka on paljon realistisempaa.


Kuten yllä sanottiin, asia ei mene näin. Lähtöminuutin sekunti :00 on ensimmäinen hetki, jolloin saa lähteä. Mutta ei missään määrin pakollinen. En tiedä oletko tietoinen, tai onko tällä ylipäätään väliä, mutta minä "painin" näiden asioiden kanssa lähes päivittäin. Tänään vajaan kahdeksan tuntia, eilen yli yksitoista. Viimeiset kuusi vuotta. Jos yrittäisin tuohon :00-lähtöön joka ikisellä asemalla jossa se ylipäätään olisi teoriassakaan mahdollista, niin voi sitä kaatuneiden mummojen määrää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:58 ----------




> Jos taas junat olisivat valmiina yleensä etuajassa, vaikka 7:57'40, ei niitä tarvitsisi seisottaa enää keskimäärin 20 sekuntia ylimääräistä, vaan lähtöajoiksi voitaisiin asettaa 7:57-7:58.


Ei, vaan lähtöajaksi laitetaan (siis minuutin tarkkuudella, truncated) 7:57, jos katsotaan, ettei tähän kohtaan tarvita linjan kokonaislöysyyden kannalta hyödyllistä löysyyttä.

Ylipäätään idea, että matkustajalle pitäisi kertoa jokin haarukka, ei vain mielestäni toimi mitenkään. Ei se matkustaja tiedä, millä kohtaa haarukkaa se juna tulee. Eli matkustaja joutuu joka tapauksessa tulemaan asemalle siten, että ehtii siihen haarukan alkupäähän. Eli riittää, että matkustajalle kerrotaan se haarukan alkupää.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tänäänkin metro lähti Siilitieltä yli minuutin etuajassa. Silti matkustajien subjektiivinen kokemus on että kyseessä on täsmällinen kulkuneuvo. Aikataulujärjestelmän vaihtamisesta ei ole hyötyä.


Ensinnäkin, päätelmäsi on väärä. Todellisuudessa matkustajille koko aikataulujärjestelmä on turha metroliikenteessä - heitä kiinnostaa vain liikennöintiajat sekä laiturilla on mukava tietää seuraavan metron saapumisaika, määränpää, junapituus ja poikkeusinfot. Sen sijaan tässä aiheessa metroa ei voi yleistää kaikkeen raideliikenteeseen. On olemassa junia, joiden lähtöaika halutaan tietää etukäteen ja jotka eivät voi lähteä 1,5 minuuttia etuajassa, koska matkustajia ihan oikeasti kiinnostaa.




> VR:llä on käytössä minuutit, ei sekunnit.
> 
> Kun aikataulunmukainen lähtö tapahtuu esim. 7.58, niin kaikki 07:58:00-07:58:59 on aikataulunmukaista. Jos juna on valmis eteenpäin 07:58:00 niin toki lähdetään, eikä turhia odotella, mutta jos lähtö menee nollasta pidemmäksi peräti 59 sekuntia, niin mitään katastrofia ei ole vielä syntymässä...
> 
> Olisipa vielä käytössä X tai X+aika -merkintä niin joustoa olisi enemmän.


Matkustajille informoidaan lähtöaika. Matkustaja olettaa, että junan on tarkoitus lähteä juuri siihen aikaan ja ajasta myöhästytään vain olosuhteiden pakosta. Kukaan ei toki valita 59 sekunnin myöhästymisestä, mutta juna ei ole siltikään yhtä hyvin aikataulussa, kuin mitä sen toivottaisiin olevan. 7:58'59 ei ole aikataulunmukaista, vaan melkein sitä. Eihän sekunnin myöhempäänkään tapahdu mitään katastrofaalista, eikä 15 sekuntia senkään jälkeen. Ei ole mitään paniikkirajaa, mutta matkustajat haluavat tietää etukäteen mahdollisimman tarkasti junan lähtöajan ja tällä hetkellä se ei toteudu. Jos joku raja halutaan kaivaa, on se esim. Reittioppaassa 3 minuuttia ja aika moni käyttää sitä. Hektisemmässä yhteiskunnassa tämäkin raja saattaa vielä kutistua, jokaisella se on kuitenkin henkilökohtainen.




> Jos juna on myöhässä minuuttitolkulla, niin sillä ei ole mitään herttaisen merkitystä, millaisilla merkinnöillä minuutin tai sekunnin tarkkuudella aikatauluun on ajat merkitty. Vain linjan kokonaislöysyys tällöin merkitsee. Ja mitä löysempi kokonaislöysyys, sen paremmin saa aikataulua kiinni.


Ajattelet nyt vain kuljettajan kannalta. Eikä nyt puhuta vain minuutin myöhästymisistä, vaan siitä, että matkustajan kannalta tähdätään mahdottomaan. 


> Sinun idea pyrkii vähentämään löysyyttä (keinoilla joita en ymmärrä), mikä vain pahentaisi tässä tapauksessa tilannetta.


Miten turhien löysien (kuljettajien hidastelu ja asemilla ylimääräinen odottaminen) poisto ja parempi informaatio matkustajille pahentaa oletusarvoisesti tilannetta? Jos joustavampi liikenne alkaa kulkea nopeammin ja minuutin etuaikavarakaan ei riitä, voidaan kokonaislöysyyttäkin kiristää harkitusti. Asemilla ei vaan tarvitse heti leikata kokonaista minuuttia pois, vaan voidaan siirtää alku- ja loppuaikaa minuutilla jolloin puolivälissä lähtöväliä ja sitä aikaisemmin lähteneet junat, jotka ovat siis tässä tapauksessa valtaosa junista, ovat edelleen prikulleen aikataulussa ja lisäksi mahdollistetaan entistäkin ripeämpi lähtö.


> Ei, vaan lähtöajaksi laitetaan (siis minuutin tarkkuudella, truncated) 7:57, jos katsotaan, ettei tähän kohtaan tarvita linjan kokonaislöysyyden kannalta hyödyllistä löysyyttä.
> 
> Ylipäätään idea, että matkustajalle pitäisi kertoa jokin haarukka, ei vain mielestäni toimi mitenkään. Ei se matkustaja tiedä, millä kohtaa haarukkaa se juna tulee. Eli matkustaja joutuu joka tapauksessa tulemaan asemalle siten, että ehtii siihen haarukan alkupäähän. Eli riittää, että matkustajalle kerrotaan se haarukan alkupää.


Ei riitä. Jos kerrotaan haarukka, johon suurin osa junista pääsee tulemaan, voidaan aidosti vaikuttaa matkustajan käyttäytymiseen. Jos vaikka 50% junista tulee korkeintaan 2,5 min myöhemmin kuin se kaikista nopein, on keskivertojuna paikalla vasta 8:00'10. Eli matkustajan silmissä keskivertojuna on 3 minuuttia myöhässä. Ei matkustaja tiedä tai ymmärrä mitään pyöristyksistä, vaan ymmärtää vain, että juna tuli taas myöhässä. Oikeasti haarukaksi kannattaisi merkata tällöin 7:57-8:00 jolloin 50% junista + max. 50s myöhemmin saapuvat junat ovat kaikki aikataulussa. Olette väittäneet, ettei tälläkään ole merkitystä matkustajien valintoihin, koska hän tulisi kuitenkin ennen kellonlyömää 7:57'00 laiturille. Tämä ei pidä paikkaansa, vaan haarukan maaginen voima saisi monenkin matkustajan valinnat muuttumaan:
 ∎Matkustaja A lähti myöhässä kotoaan ja on 200 metrin päässä asemalta ja 0m päässä bussipysäkiltä. Kello on 7:56. Perillä pitäisi olla 8:10. Bussi seisoo päättärillään ja lähtee varmasti lähtöaikaan 8:00 ja olisi perillä n. 8:20. Junia lähtee 7:57-8:00 ja 8:17-8:20 ja niillä pääsee perille 10 minuutissa. Hän ei ehdi juosta juna-asemalle ja takaisin - hän joutuu siis pelaamaan uhkapeliä. Hän on hyvä laskupäästään ja arvioi nopeasti - koska aikataulussa mainitaan junan lähtöajaksi 7:57, junat saapuvat varmastikin 7:56-7:58 tietämillä. Sitäpä hänelle ei kerrota, että todellisuudessa kaikki junat myöhästyvät 40s ja keskimääräinen 3min 10s. Hän ehtisi siispä nykyaikataulujen perusteella laskettuna erittäin epätodennäköisesti junaan. Jos hänelle kerrottaisiin rehellisesti haarukan olevan 7:57-8:00 ja miten se muodostetaan, hän voisi todeta että juoksiessaan paikalle 7:57'30 hänellä ei ole lähes mitään mahdollisuutta myöhästyä junasta - eikä näinollen määränpäästäkään. Nykyaikatauluilla hän valitsisi bussin ja myöhästyisi 10min.
 ∎ Matkustaja B on pisteessä Y ja hänen vaihtoyhteytensä on yhden aseman päässä pisteessä Z. Hän pääsee sen luo kätevästi vain junalla. Matka junalla on tosi lyhyt, 1min 20s. Hän mittasi sen sekuntikellollaan tullessaan toiseen suuntaan pisteestä Z pisteeseen Y. Hän katsoo junan lähtöajan aikataulusta - 7:57. Eli 8:02-vaihtoyhteyteen kerkeää helposti, onhan vaihtoyhteys vain yksien liukuportaiden päässä perillä. Väliin jää siispä 3 minuuttia vara-aikaa ja se riittää matkustajalle - onhan hän vieläpä hyväkuntoinen ja jaksaa spurtata junasta vaihtodösään. Hän arvioi, että todennäköisyys ehtiä yhteyteen on 90%, sillä junat kulkevat nykyään aika hyvin aikataulussaan. Antaahan Reittiopaskin yleensä 3 minuutin vaihtoaikoja, hän muistelee. Hänellekään ei ole kuitenkaan kerrottu haarukkaa, joka paljastaisi, että hänellä on vain noin 50% todennäköisyys ehtiä vaihtoyhteyteensä, vaikka hän juoksisi perillä. Ja siinä vaiheessa, kello 7:58, kun huomaa että juna on myöhässä, ei mikään atleetti juokse asemanväliä 4 minuuttiin.
 ∎Matkustaja C on myös menossa pisteestä Z pisteeseen Y ja sieltä eteenpäin. Hänen vaihtoyhteytensä lähteekin vasta 8:24. Hän päättää tähdätä jo 7:57 junaan, mutta myöhästyy. Hän on kuitenkin varautunut tähän ja hänen pitäisi ehtiä vielä 8:17 junallakin. Juna tulee paikalle vain 2 minuuttia myöhemmin, kuin keskivertojuna. Kuitenkin vanhan aikataulumallin mukaan se tulee matkustajan silmissä 5 minuuttia myöhässä. Tästähän pitää jo lähettää palaute, tuumaa matkustaja ja luo työllistävää vaikutusta asiakaspalvelualalle. Lisätään hiukan tuuria: vaikka juna on myöhästyvien junien tapaan seisomakuormassa ja jarrutusmatkat näin pitempiä, ei seisonta-aika ollut sekuntiakaan normaalia pitempi ja asemaväliinkin meni silti sekunnilleen vain minuutti 20 sekuntia - se on siispä perillä 8:23'30. Matkustaja juoksee ja rynnii pää kolmantena jalkana hikisenä bussipysäkille ja ehkä ehtii tai ehkä ei ehdi bussiin, riippuen olosuhteista. Kummassakin tapauksessa hän menee ensi kerralla autolla. Miksei kukaan kertonut, että juna tulee keskimäärin paikalle 8:00? Nykyaikataulumallilla on pakko asettaa ajaksi 7:57 eikä näinollen anneta parasta mahdollista informaatiota matkustajille.
 ↪Mitään ihmeitä ei siis pystytä tekemään, mutta ainakin matkustajien mielikuviin ja käyttäytymiseen voidaan ihan oikeasti haarukkamallilla vaikuttaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kukaan ei toki valita 59 sekunnin myöhästymisestä, mutta juna ei ole siltikään yhtä hyvin aikataulussa, kuin mitä sen toivottaisiin olevan. 7:58'59 ei ole aikataulunmukaista, vaan melkein sitä.


Älä nyt viitsi. Juna on juna, ei radiokello. Tiedoksi, että esimerkiksi sveitsiläisessä erittäin täsmällisessä kaupunkiliikenteessä aikataulut suunnitellaan siten, että vaunut ovat jatkuvasti 30-60 sekuntia myöhässä siitä, mitä matkustajille ilmoitetaan. Näin ne eivät ainakaan kulje etuajassa.

Ja jos menet aamulla Kannelmäen asemalle kyselemään odottavilta matkustajilta, mitä heidän kellonsa näyttävät, niin harva niistä näyttää sekunnilleen oikeaa aikaa  heittoja on minuuttien verran. Siinä missä yhden kello on 7:56, toisen näyttää 7:59 ja silti kaikki ovat ihan tyytyväisiä siihen, että juna lähtee 7:58:59.

Täysin turhaa kitinää  juna on juuri niin hyvin aikataulussa kuin suinkin vain voi toivoa, jos se lähtee 59 sekuntia sen jälkeen kun aikatauluun on painettu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 3:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 3:04 ----------




> Tänäänkin metro lähti Siilitieltä yli minuutin etuajassa. Silti matkustajien subjektiivinen kokemus on että kyseessä on täsmällinen kulkuneuvo.


Ajattelisin, että se johtuu siitä, että ne ihmiset eivät käytä mitään aikatauluja. Se on "täsmällinen" jos se tulee melkein heti, kun odottaja on saapunut asemalle. Se on "täsmällinen", jos sen vuoroväli on tiheä ja se, mitä aikataulussa luvataan. Eli se tulee vaikka 4 minuutin välein  ihan sama, ovatko ne minuutit aikataulussa 00, 04, 08 ja todellisuudessa 01, 05, 09, kunhan ovat tasaiset. Sitten sitä ei enää koeta täsmälliseksi, jos juna menee nenän edestä ja 4 min vuorovälillä ilmoitetaankin, että seuraava tulee 7 min kuluttua.

----------


## Minä vain

> Ensinnäkin, päätelmäsi on väärä. Todellisuudessa matkustajille koko aikataulujärjestelmä on turha metroliikenteessä - heitä kiinnostaa vain liikennöintiajat sekä laiturilla on mukava tietää seuraavan metron saapumisaika, määränpää, junapituus ja poikkeusinfot. Sen sijaan tässä aiheessa metroa ei voi yleistää kaikkeen raideliikenteeseen. On olemassa junia, joiden lähtöaika halutaan tietää etukäteen ja jotka eivät voi lähteä 1,5 minuuttia etuajassa, koska matkustajia ihan oikeasti kiinnostaa.
> 
> Matkustajille informoidaan lähtöaika. Matkustaja olettaa, että junan on tarkoitus lähteä juuri siihen aikaan ja ajasta myöhästytään vain olosuhteiden pakosta. Kukaan ei toki valita 59 sekunnin myöhästymisestä, mutta juna ei ole siltikään yhtä hyvin aikataulussa, kuin mitä sen toivottaisiin olevan. 7:58'59 ei ole aikataulunmukaista, vaan melkein sitä. Eihän sekunnin myöhempäänkään tapahdu mitään katastrofaalista, eikä 15 sekuntia senkään jälkeen. Ei ole mitään paniikkirajaa, mutta matkustajat haluavat tietää etukäteen mahdollisimman tarkasti junan lähtöajan ja tällä hetkellä se ei toteudu. Jos joku raja halutaan kaivaa, on se esim. Reittioppaassa 3 minuuttia ja aika moni käyttää sitä. Hektisemmässä yhteiskunnassa tämäkin raja saattaa vielä kutistua, jokaisella se on kuitenkin henkilökohtainen.
> 
> Ajattelet nyt vain kuljettajan kannalta. Eikä nyt puhuta vain minuutin myöhästymisistä, vaan siitä, että matkustajan kannalta tähdätään mahdottomaan. Miten turhien löysien (kuljettajien hidastelu ja asemilla ylimääräinen odottaminen) poisto ja parempi informaatio matkustajille pahentaa oletusarvoisesti tilannetta? Jos joustavampi liikenne alkaa kulkea nopeammin ja minuutin etuaikavarakaan ei riitä, voidaan kokonaislöysyyttäkin kiristää harkitusti. Asemilla ei vaan tarvitse heti leikata kokonaista minuuttia pois, vaan voidaan siirtää alku- ja loppuaikaa minuutilla jolloin puolivälissä lähtöväliä ja sitä aikaisemmin lähteneet junat, jotka ovat siis tässä tapauksessa valtaosa junista, ovat edelleen prikulleen aikataulussa ja lisäksi mahdollistetaan entistäkin ripeämpi lähtö.Ei riitä. Jos kerrotaan haarukka, johon suurin osa junista pääsee tulemaan, voidaan aidosti vaikuttaa matkustajan käyttäytymiseen. Jos vaikka 50% junista tulee korkeintaan 2,5 min myöhemmin kuin se kaikista nopein, on keskivertojuna paikalla vasta 8:00'10. Eli matkustajan silmissä keskivertojuna on 3 minuuttia myöhässä. Ei matkustaja tiedä tai ymmärrä mitään pyöristyksistä, vaan ymmärtää vain, että juna tuli taas myöhässä. Oikeasti haarukaksi kannattaisi merkata tällöin 7:57-8:00 jolloin 50% junista + max. 50s myöhemmin saapuvat junat ovat kaikki aikataulussa. Olette väittäneet, ettei tälläkään ole merkitystä matkustajien valintoihin, koska hän tulisi kuitenkin ennen kellonlyömää 7:57'00 laiturille. Tämä ei pidä paikkaansa, vaan haarukan maaginen voima saisi monenkin matkustajan valinnat muuttumaan:
>  ∎Matkustaja A lähti myöhässä kotoaan ja on 200 metrin päässä asemalta ja 0m päässä bussipysäkiltä. Kello on 7:56. Perillä pitäisi olla 8:10. Bussi seisoo päättärillään ja lähtee varmasti lähtöaikaan 8:00 ja olisi perillä n. 8:20. Junia lähtee 7:57-8:00 ja 8:17-8:20 ja niillä pääsee perille 10 minuutissa. Hän ei ehdi juosta juna-asemalle ja takaisin - hän joutuu siis pelaamaan uhkapeliä. Hän on hyvä laskupäästään ja arvioi nopeasti - koska aikataulussa mainitaan junan lähtöajaksi 7:57, junat saapuvat varmastikin 7:56-7:58 tietämillä. Sitäpä hänelle ei kerrota, että todellisuudessa kaikki junat myöhästyvät 40s ja keskimääräinen 3min 10s. Hän ehtisi siispä nykyaikataulujen perusteella laskettuna erittäin epätodennäköisesti junaan. Jos hänelle kerrottaisiin rehellisesti haarukan olevan 7:57-8:00 ja miten se muodostetaan, hän voisi todeta että juoksiessaan paikalle 7:57'30 hänellä ei ole lähes mitään mahdollisuutta myöhästyä junasta - eikä näinollen määränpäästäkään. Nykyaikatauluilla hän valitsisi bussin ja myöhästyisi 10min.
>  ∎ Matkustaja B on pisteessä Y ja hänen vaihtoyhteytensä on yhden aseman päässä pisteessä Z. Hän pääsee sen luo kätevästi vain junalla. Matka junalla on tosi lyhyt, 1min 20s. Hän mittasi sen sekuntikellollaan tullessaan toiseen suuntaan pisteestä Z pisteeseen Y. Hän katsoo junan lähtöajan aikataulusta - 7:57. Eli 8:02-vaihtoyhteyteen kerkeää helposti, onhan vaihtoyhteys vain yksien liukuportaiden päässä perillä. Väliin jää siispä 3 minuuttia vara-aikaa ja se riittää matkustajalle - onhan hän vieläpä hyväkuntoinen ja jaksaa spurtata junasta vaihtodösään. Hän arvioi, että todennäköisyys ehtiä yhteyteen on 90%, sillä junat kulkevat nykyään aika hyvin aikataulussaan. Antaahan Reittiopaskin yleensä 3 minuutin vaihtoaikoja, hän muistelee. Hänellekään ei ole kuitenkaan kerrottu haarukkaa, joka paljastaisi, että hänellä on vain noin 50% todennäköisyys ehtiä vaihtoyhteyteensä, vaikka hän juoksisi perillä. Ja siinä vaiheessa, kello 7:58, kun huomaa että juna on myöhässä, ei mikään atleetti juokse asemanväliä 4 minuuttiin.
>  ∎Matkustaja C on myös menossa pisteestä Z pisteeseen Y ja sieltä eteenpäin. Hänen vaihtoyhteytensä lähteekin vasta 8:24. Hän päättää tähdätä jo 7:57 junaan, mutta myöhästyy. Hän on kuitenkin varautunut tähän ja hänen pitäisi ehtiä vielä 8:17 junallakin. Juna tulee paikalle vain 2 minuuttia myöhemmin, kuin keskivertojuna. Kuitenkin vanhan aikataulumallin mukaan se tulee matkustajan silmissä 5 minuuttia myöhässä. Tästähän pitää jo lähettää palaute, tuumaa matkustaja ja luo työllistävää vaikutusta asiakaspalvelualalle. Lisätään hiukan tuuria: vaikka juna on myöhästyvien junien tapaan seisomakuormassa ja jarrutusmatkat näin pitempiä, ei seisonta-aika ollut sekuntiakaan normaalia pitempi ja asemaväliinkin meni silti sekunnilleen vain minuutti 20 sekuntia - se on siispä perillä 8:23'30. Matkustaja juoksee ja rynnii pää kolmantena jalkana hikisenä bussipysäkille ja ehkä ehtii tai ehkä ei ehdi bussiin, riippuen olosuhteista. Kummassakin tapauksessa hän menee ensi kerralla autolla. Miksei kukaan kertonut, että juna tulee keskimäärin paikalle 8:00? Nykyaikataulumallilla on pakko asettaa ajaksi 7:57 eikä näinollen anneta parasta mahdollista informaatiota matkustajille.
>  ↪Mitään ihmeitä ei siis pystytä tekemään, mutta ainakin matkustajien mielikuviin ja käyttäytymiseen voidaan ihan oikeasti haarukkamallilla vaikuttaa.


Tähän sisältyy nyt sellainen oletus, että on tavallista että juna kulkee 3 min 10 s myöhässä. Junista kuitenkin noin 90 % lähtee 59 sekunnin sisällä lähtöajasta ja loput kulkee miten sattuu niin että 3 min haarukkakin pätee vain osaan tapauksia. 

Hieman Knightriderin ehdotuksen tapainen periaate on käytössä Kutsuplussan arvioidussa saapumisajassa. Lupaus on siinä tapauksessa sen verran väljä että se kattaa 99,9 % tapauksista jos auto ei hajoa matkalle.

Haarukan ongelma on myös se että erot kuljettajien ajotavoissa tulisivat esiin. Osa pysyttelisi haarukan alapäässä, osa yläpäässä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ei riitä. Jos kerrotaan haarukka, johon suurin osa junista pääsee tulemaan, voidaan aidosti vaikuttaa matkustajan käyttäytymiseen.


En hetkeäkään usko tuohon (ellet sitten anna vakuuttavaa lähdettä väitteellesi). Matkustaja ei katso kelloa niin, että todennäköisesti ehtii junaan, joka lähtee jonkin todennäköisyysjakauman mukaan, vaan niin, että ehtii junaan joka ei lähde etuajassa (ja bussin tapauksessa niin, että ehtii bussiin, joka lähtee pari minuuttia "etuajassa").




> Jos vaikka 50% junista tulee korkeintaan 2,5 min myöhemmin kuin se kaikista nopein, on keskivertojuna paikalla vasta 8:00'10. Eli matkustajan silmissä keskivertojuna on 3 minuuttia myöhässä. Ei matkustaja tiedä tai ymmärrä mitään pyöristyksistä, vaan ymmärtää vain, että juna tuli taas myöhässä.


Höpsistä. Matkustaja näkee, että lähtöaika on merkattu minuutin tarkkuudella, ja näkee, että juna (useimmiten) lähtee samalla minuutilla. Silloin kun ei lähde, ei haarukasta olisi kuitenkaan ollut mitään iloa, kun paikalla olisi pitänyt joka tapauksessa olla haarukan alkupäässä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Älä nyt viitsi. Juna on juna, ei radiokello. Tiedoksi, että esimerkiksi sveitsiläisessä erittäin täsmällisessä kaupunkiliikenteessä aikataulut suunnitellaan siten, että vaunut ovat jatkuvasti 30-60 sekuntia myöhässä siitä, mitä matkustajille ilmoitetaan. Näin ne eivät ainakaan kulje etuajassa.
> 
> Ja jos menet aamulla Kannelmäen asemalle kyselemään odottavilta matkustajilta, mitä heidän kellonsa näyttävät, niin harva niistä näyttää sekunnilleen oikeaa aikaa  heittoja on minuuttien verran. Siinä missä yhden kello on 7:56, toisen näyttää 7:59 ja silti kaikki ovat ihan tyytyväisiä siihen, että juna lähtee 7:58:59.
> 
> Täysin turhaa kitinää  juna on juuri niin hyvin aikataulussa kuin suinkin vain voi toivoa, jos se lähtee 59 sekuntia sen jälkeen kun aikatauluun on painettu.


Kuten jo mainitsin, ei myöskään se 60s tai 75s ole mikään paniikkiraja, mutta jokainen minuutti on kuitenkin merkityksellinen, sillä jossain se matkustajankin raja on.




> Ajattelisin, että se johtuu siitä, että ne ihmiset eivät käytä mitään aikatauluja. Se on "täsmällinen" jos se tulee melkein heti, kun odottaja on saapunut asemalle. Se on "täsmällinen", jos sen vuoroväli on tiheä ja se, mitä aikataulussa luvataan. Eli se tulee vaikka 4 minuutin välein  ihan sama, ovatko ne minuutit aikataulussa 00, 04, 08 ja todellisuudessa 01, 05, 09, kunhan ovat tasaiset. Sitten sitä ei enää koeta täsmälliseksi, jos juna menee nenän edestä ja 4 min vuorovälillä ilmoitetaankin, että seuraava tulee 7 min kuluttua.


Liikenteenohjauskeskuskin voi vaikuttaa tähän tasaisuuteen ohjeillaan. Minulle kylläkin väitettiin Roihupellon metrovarikon vierailukäynnillä, että etuajassa ei saisi kulkea.




> Tähän sisältyy nyt sellainen oletus, että on tavallista että juna kulkee 3 min 10 s myöhässä. Junista kuitenkin noin 90 % lähtee 59 sekunnin sisällä lähtöajasta ja loput kulkee miten sattuu niin että 3 min haarukkakin pätee vain osaan tapauksia.


Et voi yleistää kaikkia rataosuuksia, junia ja asemavälejä tuohon logiikkaan. Joillain asemilla mm. Rantaradalla 90% toteutumaan vaaditaan jo aika monen minuutin haarukka.



> Hieman Knightriderin ehdotuksen tapainen periaate on käytössä Kutsuplussan arvioidussa saapumisajassa. Lupaus on siinä tapauksessa sen verran väljä että se kattaa 99,9 % tapauksista jos auto ei hajoa matkalle.


Tähän voitaisiin myös syöttää eri asemien lähtöaikoihiin kellonaika-, asema-, rataosuus-, linja-, ja kuljettajakohtaisia todennäköisiä poikkeamia, kaikki yhteen haarukan muotoon, jolloin matkustajat voisivat varautua todennäköisiin myöhästymisiin paremmin.



> Haarukan ongelma on myös se että erot kuljettajien ajotavoissa tulisivat esiin. Osa pysyttelisi haarukan alapäässä, osa yläpäässä.


Tämä ei kumoa pointtiani. Nimenomaan haarukkaa tarvitaan, koska junat eivät vain tule samalla minuutilla paikalle. Kuljettajia voidaan myös kouluttaa täsmällisemmiksi mahdollisuuksien mukaan, jos ääripäissä on liikaa käyttäytymiseroja.



> En hetkeäkään usko tuohon (ellet sitten anna vakuuttavaa lähdettä väitteellesi). Matkustaja ei katso kelloa niin, että todennäköisesti ehtii junaan, joka lähtee jonkin todennäköisyysjakauman mukaan, vaan niin, että ehtii junaan joka ei lähde etuajassa (ja bussin tapauksessa niin, että ehtii bussiin, joka lähtee pari minuuttia "etuajassa").


Tälläisiä matkustajia voidaan vaikkapa kutsua säntillisiksi matkustajiksi. Joka kerta heillä on hyvin aikaa, eivätkä he koskaan myöhästy mistään. He menevät aikaisempaan junaan ja saapuvat sen luo reippaasti etuajassa, heitä ei haittaa jos juna tulee 5min etuajassa, 5min myöhässä tai niin täynnä, että joutuvat odottamaan seuraavaa. He ovat varautuneet siihen. Heille olisi myös se ja sama, jos haarukka kerrottaisiinkin, eivät he siitä miksikään menisi. He jatkaisivat entiseen tapaan, joten heihin on nyt turha keskittyä tai heitä yleistää kaikkiin matkustajiin. Sen sijaan hektisempiä matkustajia kiinnostaa, mihin junaan he ehtivät, he saattavat välillä myöhästyä haarukan alkupäästä ja he tykkäävät, jos junien todennäköinen saapumisväli kerrotaan, jotta he tietävät, onko heillä mahdollisuuksia ehtiä junaan tai ehtiä junalla perille. Välillä elämässä joutuu pelaamaan todennäköisyyksillä, kuten havainnollistin.




> Höpsistä. Matkustaja näkee, että lähtöaika on merkattu minuutin tarkkuudella, ja näkee, että juna (useimmiten) lähtee samalla minuutilla. Silloin kun ei lähde, ei haarukasta olisi kuitenkaan ollut mitään iloa, kun paikalla olisi pitänyt joka tapauksessa olla haarukan alkupäässä.


Hajonta voi helpostikin olla sellaista, että suurin osa junista ei edes lähde samalla minuutilla. Vaikka 50% junista saapuisi tietyn 60s sisällä, voi haarukka silti olla vaikka 7:57'45-7:58'45, jolloin minuutin haarukka antaisi jo paljon realistisempaa tietoa matkustajalle. Niillä asemilla, joilla vuoroväli on 5min, tasaminuutit osuvat pysäkkivälin kanssa sopivasti yhteen tai junat kulkevat erittäin tarkasti, ei haarukkaa välttämättä tarvitakaan. Ja nyt otit taas "matkustajan olisi pitänyt olla paikalla jo haarukan alapäässä"-kommentin, johon annoin juuri esimerkkejä, joissa hokema ei auta, jos haarukkaa ei edes kerrota.

----------


## sane

> Tämä ei kumoa pointtiani. Nimenomaan haarukkaa tarvitaan, koska junat eivät vain tule samalla minuutilla paikalle.
> 
> Tälläisiä matkustajia voidaan vaikkapa kutsua säntillisiksi matkustajiksi. Joka kerta heillä on hyvin aikaa, eivätkä he koskaan myöhästy mistään. He menevät aikaisempaan junaan ja saapuvat sen luo reippaasti etuajassa, heitä ei haittaa jos juna tulee 5min etuajassa, 5min myöhässä tai niin täynnä, että joutuvat odottamaan seuraavaa. He ovat varautuneet siihen. Heille olisi myös se ja sama, jos haarukka kerrottaisiinkin, eivät he siitä miksikään menisi. He jatkaisivat entiseen tapaan, joten heihin on nyt turha keskittyä tai heitä yleistää kaikkiin matkustajiin. Sen sijaan hektisempiä matkustajia kiinnostaa, mihin junaan he ehtivät, he saattavat välillä myöhästyä haarukan alkupäästä ja he tykkäävät, jos junien todennäköinen saapumisväli kerrotaan, jotta he tietävät, onko heillä mahdollisuuksia ehtiä junaan tai ehtiä junalla perille. Välillä elämässä joutuu pelaamaan todennäköisyyksillä, kuten havainnollistin.


En kyllä nyt kertakaikkiaan ymmärrä, miten nuo haarukat vaikuttaisivat junan myöhästymiseen, saati lähtöaikaan. _Yleensä_ matkustajan noustessa junaan hän on matkalla jonnekin, jossa joko pitäisi tai ei pitäisi olla perillä tiettynä aikana (lomilla ei niin justiinsa, palaverin kanssa mielellään). Mikäli täytyy olla perillä tiettyyn aikaan, etsii matkustaja itselleen vuoron, joka on aikataulunmukaisesti perillä viimeistään haluttuna ajankohtana. Matkustaja katsoo vuoron lähtöajan omalta pysäkiltään, ja on asemalla viimeistään tuona lähtöaikana. Junan ollessa myöhässä voi palaverissa antaa selitykseksi "koska VR".

Mikäli nyt aikatauluissa olisi haarukat käytössä, tietäisi matkustaja, että juna lähtee 95 % todennäköisyydellä kello 10:34'35 - 10:36'30. 5 % todennäköisyys jää tämän haarukan ylittävälle myöhästymiselle. Matkustja ei kuitenkaan hyödy mitään tuosta myöhäisemmästä ajasta, sillä mikäli hän haluaa kerjetä tuohon junaan joutuu hän silti saapumaan laiturille viimeistään klo 10:34'35, ellei halua sitten ottaa riskiä myöhästymisestä.

Ja tuosta saapumis- ja lähtöaikojen erottelusta: Siitä on suurtakin hyötyä asemilla, joilla seistään pidemmän aikkaa (Tampere, Seinäjoki yms), sillä Helsingistä Tampereelle matkaajaa ei kiinnosta moneltako kyseinen juna jatkaa Seinäjoelle, ainoastaan saapumisaika. Lähiliikenteessä ei vain ole asemia, joilla seistäisiin riittävän pitkään, jotta tästä tulisi hyötyä.

----------


## aki

Hienosti on saatu pari viimeistä sivua täytettyä keskustelulla siitä, pitäisikö junalla olla eri lähtö -ja tuloajat joidenkin kymmenien sekunttien takia!

Itse M-junan säännöllisenä käyttäjänä olen erittäin tyytyväinen nykyisiin aikatauluihin. Tiedän että juna Myyrmäestä Helsinkiin lähtee arkisin ja lauantaisin koko päivän aina 07, 17, 27, 37, 47 ja 57. Minulle tuo tarkoittaa että se juna siis lähtee sen minuutin sisällä joka aikataulussa lukee. Itselleni on aivan se ja sama onko toteutunut lähtöaika 07:00, 07:30 tai 07:55. Pyrin myös aina jättämään tarpeeksi monta minuuttia asemalaiturille siirtymiseen jottei tarvitse sekunteja laskea.

----------


## Knightrider

> En kyllä nyt kertakaikkiaan ymmärrä, miten nuo haarukat vaikuttaisivat junan myöhästymiseen, saati lähtöaikaan. _Yleensä_ matkustajan noustessa junaan hän on matkalla jonnekin, jossa joko pitäisi tai ei pitäisi olla perillä tiettynä aikana (lomilla ei niin justiinsa, palaverin kanssa mielellään). Mikäli täytyy olla perillä tiettyyn aikaan, etsii matkustaja itselleen vuoron, joka on aikataulunmukaisesti perillä viimeistään haluttuna ajankohtana. Matkustaja katsoo vuoron lähtöajan omalta pysäkiltään, ja on asemalla viimeistään tuona lähtöaikana.


 Mistä sinä tiedät, että matkustaja on varmasti asemalla viimeistään aikaisimpana lähtöaikana? Lue esimerkit. Junille asetetaan haarukka lähtö- ja asemakohtaisesti, samalla tunnustetaan, ettei kaikkialla ole realistista pyrkiä tasaminuuttiaikatauluihin. Nykyaikataulumalleilla tietyillä asemilla junat myöhästyvät lähes aina, tietyillä ei lähes koskaan. Myös muut aikaisemmin mainitut tekijät vaikuttavat myöhästymisien todennäköisyyksiin. Haarukka tasoittaa tilannetta niin, että vaikkapa 90%, 95% tai 99% junista, mikä ikinä haarukaksi määriteltäisiinkään, on aina aikataulussa asemasta ja lähdöstä riippumatta. Epävarmemmilla asemilla haarukka on laveampi. Näinollen matkustajan ei tarvitsisi itse arvioida tai tietää näitä todennäköisyyksiä, vaan hänelle on annettu tietty laatulupaus.

 Junien lähtöaikoihin tämä vaikuttaa siten, että nykyiset turhat löysäilyt, eli asemavälien ajaminen hitaasti ja laiturilla norkoilu korvattaisiin venyttämällä haarukkaa alkupäästä - toki kohtuudella, erot eivät saa paisua liialti.


> Junan ollessa myöhässä voi palaverissa antaa selitykseksi "koska VR".


Tämä riippuu työpaikasta, joitakin työnantajia kiinnostaa vain saapumisaika, ei itse syy siihen. Joka tapauksessa junan myöhästyminen ei ole kaikille matkustajille "ihan sama".



> Mikäli nyt aikatauluissa olisi haarukat käytössä, tietäisi matkustaja, että juna lähtee 95 % todennäköisyydellä kello 10:34'35 - 10:36'30. 5 % todennäköisyys jää tämän haarukan ylittävälle myöhästymiselle. Matkustja ei kuitenkaan hyödy mitään tuosta myöhäisemmästä ajasta, sillä mikäli hän haluaa kerjetä tuohon junaan joutuu hän silti saapumaan laiturille viimeistään klo 10:34'35, ellei halua sitten ottaa riskiä myöhästymisestä.


Annoin jo esimerkit matkustajien hyödyistä. Lainaa suoraan niitä, äläkä toista tuttua mantraa.



> Ja tuosta saapumis- ja lähtöaikojen erottelusta: Siitä on suurtakin hyötyä asemilla, joilla seistään pidemmän aikkaa (Tampere, Seinäjoki yms), sillä Helsingistä Tampereelle matkaajaa ei kiinnosta moneltako kyseinen juna jatkaa Seinäjoelle, ainoastaan saapumisaika. Lähiliikenteessä ei vain ole asemia, joilla seistäisiin riittävän pitkään, jotta tästä tulisi hyötyä.


Suurempi, jopa useiden minuuttien hyöty saadaankin paremmin ilmoittamalla todennäköinen myöhästyminen tai etuajassa kulkeminen vrt. nykyaikatauluihin haarukassa. Saapumisajassa on sinänsä niin pieni ero lähtöaikaan, että matkustajalle riittää sama haarukka myös saapumisajalle - onhan haarukan alkupää nopeimman junan mukainen, eli on erittäin epätodennäköistä, että juna saapuisi kovinkaan montaa sekuntia ennen haarukkaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:59 ----------




> Hienosti on saatu pari viimeistä sivua täytettyä keskustelulla siitä, pitäisikö junalla olla eri lähtö -ja tuloajat joidenkin kymmenien sekunttien takia!
> 
> Itse M-junan säännöllisenä käyttäjänä olen erittäin tyytyväinen nykyisiin aikatauluihin. Tiedän että juna Myyrmäestä Helsinkiin lähtee arkisin ja lauantaisin koko päivän aina 07, 17, 27, 37, 47 ja 57. Minulle tuo tarkoittaa että se juna siis lähtee sen minuutin sisällä joka aikataulussa lukee. Itselleni on aivan se ja sama onko toteutunut lähtöaika 07:00, 07:30 tai 07:55. Pyrin myös aina jättämään tarpeeksi monta minuuttia asemalaiturille siirtymiseen jottei tarvitse sekunteja laskea.


Tähän periaatteessa vastasin jo muiden kautta, mutta vastataan vielä kerran. Kyse ei ole kymmenistä sekunneista, vaan jopa useista minuuteista. Haarukka ei ole sekuntihaarukka, vaan minuuttihaarukka. Tilanne voi matkustajan tehdessä väärän valinnan kertoutua hänelle jopa esim. kymmenen minuutin "turhaan" myöhästymiseen, kuten jo esimerkeissä jo näytin.

 Omassa esimerkissäsi junia kulkee tiuhasti, väitteesi mukaan ne lähtevät aina max. 59s myöhässä ja olet aina ajoissa. Silloin ei tietenkään ole mitään ongelmaa. Vähän niinkuin ei nimimerkkiä "Minä vain" haittaa etuajassa ajelu eikä aikataulut harmita, kulkeehan hän metrolla. Miksi muitakaan haittaisi aikatauluissa pysymättömyys, jos yhdellä käyttäjällä sitä ei ole ja toisella junat kulkevat 4min välein muutenkin? Koska on nähtävästi vaikea kuvitella, että kaikilla joukkoliikenteen käyttäjillä joka kolkassa ei näistä kriteereistä kaikki täyty, lukaise ne esimerkit.

----------


## aki

Metrolla on VS-RL linjalla asemia yhteensä 14. Tulevan kehäradan linjalla Hki C-Myyrmäki-Lentoasema, asemia on samanverran. Miksi metroa voidaan liikennöidä koko matkan yhtenäisillä asemakohtaisilla pysäkkiaikatauluilla kun taas Kehäradalla samanlaiseen liikennöintiin tarvittaisiin erilliset tulo -ja lähtöajat asemille? Turha tehdä matkustajille vaikeaselkoisia erillisiä tulo -ja lähtöaikatauluja kun ei niille ole tarvetta. Jos kuitenkin jostain syystä tulee tarve tasata aikaa jossain, niin se voidaan aivan hyvin hoitaa lentoasemalla joka on aika tarkkaan reitin puolivälissä. Periaatteessa tasaukselle ei kuitenkaan pitäisi olla mitään tarvetta jos juna kulkee aikataulussa.

----------


## sub

10 minuutin vuoroväli on niin tiheä ettei sen vuoksi kannata aikatauluja keplotella yhtään sekavammiksi, vaikka VR. Matkustajatkaan yleensä toimi ihan sekuntipelillä.

----------


## sane

> Annoin jo esimerkit matkustajien hyödyistä. Lainaa suoraan niitä, äläkä toista tuttua mantraa.


Konkreettinen esimerkki hyödyistä, siis sellainen jossa matkustaja oikeasti hyötyisi jotain voisi auttaa ideasi ymmärtämisessä. Ilman sellaista tuntuu hieman väkisin väännetyltä soveltaa jotakin todennäköisyysjakaumaa matkustajille näytettävissä aikatauluissa, vaikka nykyäänkin lähtöajat noudattaisivat samaista jakaumaa (tosin leikattu s.e. ei ikinä lähdetä ilmoitettua aiemmin).

----------


## pehkonen

Otetetaan vaan asemakohtaiset sekunnin tarkuudella ilmoitettavat aikataulut käyttöön. Koska kaikki omistavat kellon, joka tahdistetaan samasta atomikellosta Otaniemestä, niin ei kukaan koskaan myöhästy. Sopivat vuorovälit (vaikka 105 sekunttia) ja tarkat vaihdot (sekunnilleen) "erityisolosuhteista" riippumatta.

Ikävä kyllä. Tuo olisi haavemaailma, joka ei toimi, koska ihminen ei ole kone. Siis eiköhän nykyinen minuuttin tarkkuus riitä lähiliikenteessä?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tälläisiä matkustajia voidaan vaikkapa kutsua säntillisiksi matkustajiksi. Joka kerta heillä on hyvin aikaa, eivätkä he koskaan myöhästy mistään. He menevät aikaisempaan junaan ja saapuvat sen luo reippaasti etuajassa, heitä ei haittaa jos juna tulee 5min etuajassa, 5min myöhässä tai niin täynnä, että joutuvat odottamaan seuraavaa. He ovat varautuneet siihen. Heille olisi myös se ja sama, jos haarukka kerrottaisiinkin, eivät he siitä miksikään menisi. He jatkaisivat entiseen tapaan, joten heihin on nyt turha keskittyä tai heitä yleistää kaikkiin matkustajiin.


Eläs nyt kyhäile olkiukkoja. Tavallinen matkustaja pyrkii olemaan paikalla ennen junan ilmoitettua lähtöaikaa (vaikka joskus myöhästyisikin). Ja jos ilmoitettaisiin haarukka, pyrkisi olemaan paikalla ennen ensimmäistä mahdollista lähtöaikaa, koska ei halua myöhästyä junasta.




> Sen sijaan hektisempiä matkustajia kiinnostaa, mihin junaan he ehtivät, he saattavat välillä myöhästyä haarukan alkupäästä ja he tykkäävät, jos junien todennäköinen saapumisväli kerrotaan, jotta he tietävät, onko heillä mahdollisuuksia ehtiä junaan tai ehtiä junalla perille. Välillä elämässä joutuu pelaamaan todennäköisyyksillä, kuten havainnollistin.


Okei, jollekulle kellokallelle saattaisi olla hyötyä tietää junan lähtöaika sekunnin tarkkuudella. Myönnettäköön, että sekuntiaikataulusta saattaisi olla jonkin verran hyötyä minuuttiaikatauluun verrattuna. Jakaumasta ei silti olisi mitään apua: Jos perillä pitää olla johonkin tiettyyn aikaan, on joka tapauksessa pakko suunnata jakauman alkuun. Jos perillä voi olla milloin vain, ei kuitenkaan ole väliä mihin aikaan asemalle menee.




> Hajonta voi helpostikin olla sellaista, että suurin osa junista ei edes lähde samalla minuutilla. Vaikka 50% junista saapuisi tietyn 60s sisällä, voi haarukka silti olla vaikka 7:57'45-7:58'45, jolloin minuutin haarukka antaisi jo paljon realistisempaa tietoa matkustajalle. Niillä asemilla, joilla vuoroväli on 5min, tasaminuutit osuvat pysäkkivälin kanssa sopivasti yhteen tai junat kulkevat erittäin tarkasti, ei haarukkaa välttämättä tarvitakaan.


Jos hajonta on suurta, pitää luonnollisesti pyrkiä sen vähentämiseen, eikä matkustajien sekoittamiseen todennäköisyysjakaumilla. Arvaapa mikä on hyvä konsti hajonnan pienentämiseen? Löysyysminuutit.




> Ja nyt otit taas "matkustajan olisi pitänyt olla paikalla jo haarukan alapäässä"-kommentin, johon annoin juuri esimerkkejä, joissa hokema ei auta, jos haarukkaa ei edes kerrota.


Annoit vain esimerkkejä joissa haarukan alkupää riittää. Kerro nyt ihmeessä joku tilanne, jossa todennäköisyysjakaumasta olisi oikeaa hyötyä merkittävälle osalle matkustajista. Äläkä vetoa sellaiseen tilanteeseen, jossa riittäisi ensimmäisen lähtöajan kertominen esimerkiksi 15 sekunnin tarkkuudella.




> Mistä sinä tiedät, että matkustaja on varmasti asemalla viimeistään aikaisimpana lähtöaikana? Lue esimerkit. Junille asetetaan haarukka lähtö- ja asemakohtaisesti, samalla tunnustetaan, ettei kaikkialla ole realistista pyrkiä tasaminuuttiaikatauluihin. Nykyaikataulumalleilla tietyillä asemilla junat myöhästyvät lähes aina, tietyillä ei lähes koskaan.


Et ilmeisesti ole lukenut ketjun kaikkia viestejä? Lue esimerkiksi nimimerkki tlajusen kirjoitukset. Kirjoittamansa perusteella hän tietää mistä puhuu. Nykyäänkään ei siis edes pyritä "tasaminuuttiaikatauluihin".

----------


## marX

Voi LOL mikä keskustelu!  :Biggrin: 

On kyllä maailman absurdein idea ehdottaa joukkoliikenteelle aikatauluja, joissa lähtöajat olisivat aikaikkunoita eikä yksikäsitteisiä "aikaisintaan" aikoja...

----------


## SD202

Keskiviikkona 12.11.2014 ilmestyneessä Vantaan Sanomissa oli sivun kokoinen mainos Leinelästä. Puolet mainossivusta mainosti itse kaupunginosaa ja toinen puolikas taasen koostui asunnonmyynti-ilmoituksista. Leinelän omassa mainoksessa mainittiin näin: "Junalla pääset Leinelään heinäkuussa 2015. Arjen sujuvuus nousee kertaheitolla uudelle tasolle." Samansuuntaista tietoa saa myös Leinelän kaupunginosan nettisivulta:
http://www.leinela.fi/#sijainti
(Mihinkäs muuten on unohtunut bussilinja 54 alueen läpi kulkevista bussilinjoista?)

Myös Kivistön asuntomessuja kesällä 2015 mainostetaan samansuuntaisesti:
http://www.asuntomessut.fi/vantaa-2015/keharata

Mutta tämä uutinen lienee kuitenkin ajankohtaisin tällä hetkellä - eli epävarmuutta on kuitenkin ilmassa? 
http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...kohta-vaarassa

----------


## Murzu

Näistä sekunti ja minuuttiaikatauluista... Rannekellot ovat monella 3min toleranssilla oikeassa ajassa. Kännyköiden kelloissa on 1min ero, riippuen minkä merkkinen kännykkä on kyseessä. Lähiliikenteessä on monenlaisia matkustajia, osalla on kiire, ja osalla ei ole kiire minnekään. Aikatauluissa on hyvä olla löysyyttä jo sen takia, että osa ihmisistä viivyttää junan lähtöä, koska esim tupakka pitää polttaa loppuun, tai sitten kaveri on vielä 300 metrin päässä tulossa. Toki tuollainen käytös haittaa muita matkustajia, mutta kun todellisuus on juurikin se, että aiheutetaan omalla toiminnalla haittaa, piittaamatta muista ihmisistä. Siihen ei ole oikein muuta lääkettä, kuin tehdä aikatauluista riittävän löysiä. Ei vr:llä riitä resurssit käydä jokaista ovessa roikkujaa patistamassa sisälle, ja sitäpaitsi siihenkin menee aikaa, kun ei ihmistä sormia napsauttamalla siirretä ulos/sisään. Jossain Japaniassa tietysti resurssit ovat eri, koska ihmismassaakin on enemmän, toisaalta se ihmismassa ajattelee muitakin kuin itseään, koska muuten se yhteiskunta ei toimisi. Japanialaista ihmismassaa on helpompi ohjailla kuin suomalaista ihmismassaa. Suomalainen ihmismassa ei tottele. Miettikääpä yhteiskuntaamme muutenkin, missä täällä Suomessa tarvitsee enää kenenkään totella yhtään ketään. Kouluissa ei tarvitse totella opettajia. Poliisia ei enää kunnioiteta. Jne. Maassamme on kaikilla enää pelkkiä oikeuksia, velvollisuuksia ei ole kenelläkään. Siitä johtuu monikin asia joka ei toimi kunnolla.

----------


## Knightrider

Mielestäni nopeamman linjan on ehdottomasti mentävä Lentoasemalle, ei Keravalle. Molemmatkin on järjestettävissä tietyin edellytyksin. Lentoasemasta uhkaa tulla pussinperä, jonne päästäkseen on vaihdettava junaan, joka on hidas. 35 minuuttia, eli karkeasti sama aika kuin bussilla, ainoana erona täsmällisyys. Ei kilpaile takseja eikä yksityisautoilua vastaan. Sen sijaa pikkupaikkakunta-Keravalle tarjotaan jo nopea yhteys H-, R- ja Z-junin. Kuitenkin: jos Kehäradalla olisi nopeampi ja hitaampi linja, kumpikin 10 minuutin välein, olisiko Hiekkaharjun ja Pasilan välillä kolme linjaa samoilla raiteilla? 3 1/3min väli onnistuisikin, jos kaikilla väliasemilla olisi ohitusraide ohittaville / sivuraide pysähtyville tai jos raiteita olisi kokonaan yksi lisää. Kolmelle raiteelle keksin neljä liikennöintimallia:
Kaksi raidetta ruuhkasuuntaan, yksi hiljaisempaan suuntaan. Keskiraiteen suunta helposti muutettavissa joka asemavälille tilanteesta riippuen. Ruuhkasuuntaan ajettaisiin kehäradan hitaiden ja nopeiden lisäksi Keravan hidas ja nopea. Hitaille yksi, nopeille yksi ja vastakarvaan yksi raide, jotta hitaat eivät jäisi nopeiden tielle. Ruuhkassa hiljaiseen suuntaan ajettaisiin vain Kehäradan hidas ja nopea, vaihtoyhteys Keravan juniin Tikkurilassa. Ruuhkan ulkopuolella yhteys olisi vaihdoton. Tikkurila-Hiekkaharju-välillä olisi eri raideparit Keravan ja Lentoaseman junille.Kaksi raidetta ruuhkasuuntaan, yksi hiljaisempaan suuntaan. Keskiraiteen suunta helposti muutettavissa joka asemavälille tilanteesta riippuen. Ruuhkasuuntaan ajettaisiin kolmannella raiteella ruuhkalinjaa G (tai P): Hiekkaharju-Helsinki, pysähtyen kaikilla asemilla. Nykyisellä raideparilla ajettaisiin puolinopeita junia Keravalle ja Lentoasemalle ohittaen Käpylän, Oulunkylän, Pukinmäen, Tapanilan ja Hiekkaharjun.Kaksi raidetta Kehäradan junille (nopeampi ja hitaampi) ja yksi raide K-junille. K-junilla olisi kohtauspaikalla Malmissa sekä Tikkurilasta pohjoiseen kahdet raiteet. K ajaisi 3xFlirt / 5xSm2 -yksiköillä 15 min välein ja ohittaisi Käpylän, Oulunkylän, Pukinmäen, Tapanilan ja Hiekkaharjun.Keravan ja Kehäradan hitaille junille kaksi ja nopeille yksi raide. Hitaat kulkisivat 10 min välein, nopeat junat 20 min välein. Nopealla radalla Kehäradan ja Keravan junat kulkisivat "peräkkäin" eli 2 junaa pohjoiseen, sitten 2 etelään. Kumpainenkin nopea linja ohittaisi Käpylän, Oulunkylän, Pukinmäen, Tapanilan ja Hiekkaharjun. Pukinmäki-Tapanila-välillä nopeilla junilla olisi myös toinen raide, jotta junaparit mahtuisivat kohtaamaan ja jäisi pelivaraa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Olisiko siinä ideaa, että Kehäradan junat eivät pysähtyisi missään Tikkurilan ja Pasilan välissä? Tällainen yhteys voisi kulkea vaikka kerran tunnissa, jolloin junat otettaisi kaupunkiradalta pääradalle Tikkurilassa. Tietysti tästä tulee risteävän kulkutien ongelmia, mutta voisiko tämä toimia edes ajatustasolla?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olisiko siinä ideaa, että Kehäradan junat eivät pysähtyisi missään Tikkurilan ja Pasilan välissä? Tällainen yhteys voisi kulkea vaikka kerran tunnissa, jolloin junat otettaisi kaupunkiradalta pääradalle Tikkurilassa. Tietysti tästä tulee risteävän kulkutien ongelmia, mutta voisiko tämä toimia edes ajatustasolla?


Kehäradan ongelmat ovat valuvikoja. Jos lentoasemalle olisi haluttu nopea yhteys, olisi rakennettu Lentorata.

Mutta kun nyt ideoimaan ryhdyttiin, nostan jälleen kerran esille vanhan ajatukseni vaihdottomista yhteyksistä Tampereelta (ja miksei Lahdestakin) lentoasemalle. Ajatus on kaukokäyttöön modattu Flirt (ei rakettitiedettä, näitä löytyy jo monesta maasta), jolla ajetaan Tikkurilaan, mistä suunnanvaihdon jälkeen jatketaan lentoaseman suuntaan. Pysähtyä ei välttämättä tarvitsisi missään muualla kuin lentoasemalla, mutta koska ohitusraiteita ei ole, keskinopeuden pitäisi olla samaa luokkaa kuin Kehäradan muilla junilla. Eli pitäisi ajaa melko himmaillen. Järkevää toki olisi pysähtyä Huopalahdessa vaihtoyhteyksien vuoksi. Jos siitä jatketaan Helsinkiin, näin saadaan lentoasemayhteys varsin harvoilla pysähdyksillä, joskaan ei nopeammin. Tällainen olisi periaatteessa sovitettavissa 10 minuutin vuorovälin keskelle ihan hienosti: ero ympäröiviin juniin olisi 5 min, kun kulunvalvonnan minimi lienee 4 min. Vielä paremmin toki onnistuisi, jos jätettäisiin joka toinen normijuna ajamatta. Tai ajettaisiin niitä esim. 15 min vuorovälillä, jolloin tämän ja muiden junien väliin jäisi 7,5 min.

Tämä periaatteessa kai toimisi myös toisin päin, eli että ajetaan Helsingistä (/Pasilasta?) vain Tikkurilassa pysähtyen lentoasemalle. Tämä olisi aidosti nopeampaa. Ideaalisti tällöin jatkettaisiin Turun suuntaan, mutta siellä ongelmaksi noussee toisaalta suunnanvaihto Huopalahdessa, toisaalta ratakapasiteetti Turun suuntaan olettaen että näillä junilla ei korvata nykyistä Rantaradan tarjontaa. Olisi ollut hyvä, jos Kehärataan olisi rakennettu liityntäraiteet toisaalta pohjoisen, toisaalta lännen suuntiin - silloin ei tarvitsisi miettiä suunnanvaihtoja, ja sellainenkin hienous olisi mahdollista kuin ajaa vuoroa Tampere - Hämeenlinna - Riihimäki - lentoasema - Salo - Turku, joka sujuvoittaisi yhteyksiä esim. Tampereen/Hämeenlinnan ja Salon välillä, samoin kuin Turun/Salon ja Riihimäen/Hämeenlinnan välillä, sekä kaikkien näiden yhteyksiä lentoasemalle.

Joka tapauksessa tekisi mieli kannustaa ideointiin. Kehärata on hankkeena kyllä aika susi. Siinä on kaikenlaisia puutteita ja epätoivottavia ominaisuuksia. Mutta ehkä siitä jotain saisi pelastettua hyötykäyttöön, jos luovutaan ajatuksesta että sen pitäisi olla pelkkä lenkki Helsingin keskustan ja lentoaseman välillä, mihin tarkoitukseen se ei ole kovin hyvä yhteys.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Mielestäni nopeamman linjan on ehdottomasti mentävä Lentoasemalle, ei Keravalle. Molemmatkin on järjestettävissä tietyin edellytyksin. Lentoasemasta uhkaa tulla pussinperä, jonne päästäkseen on vaihdettava junaan, joka on hidas. 35 minuuttia, eli karkeasti sama aika kuin bussilla, ainoana erona täsmällisyys. Ei kilpaile takseja eikä yksityisautoilua vastaan.


Monelta suunnalta tullessa voi vaihdon junaan tehdä muualla kuin keskustassa, vaikkapa Malmilla, Tikkurilassa taikka vaikka Myyrmäessä. Monet muutkin väliasemat ovat hyviä vaihtopaikkoja. Noita vaihtomahdollisuuksia tulisi kehittää vielä edelleen. Tarvittaisiin tiheästi asemille tai asemien kautta liikennöiviä linjoja, oli sitten kyseessä pikaratikka- tai bussilinjasta. Kehäradan parhaita puolia on se, että se jakelee matkustajia eri puolille seutua. Ei se matka-aika niin ongelmallinen ole.

----------


## Knightrider

> Monelta suunnalta tullessa voi vaihdon junaan tehdä muualla kuin keskustassa, vaikkapa Malmilla, Tikkurilassa taikka vaikka Myyrmäessä.


 Nuo ovat vain paikallisliikennekeskuksia, joihin tulee Kehäradan myötä vain liityntälinjoja. Jo Sipoosta, Espoosta ja Kirkkonummelta tulevat ovat Pasilan/Helsingin asemien matka-ajan armoilla. Kuten myös muualta rannikolta. Verrataanpa kilpailuasetelmaa kulkumuotojen välillä:
*
Helsinki-Lentoasema*
Nykyinen juna+bussi 38-45 min
Paikallisbussi  33-39 min
Finnair-bussi  28-30 min
Taksi/henkilöauto 20-30 min
Kehärata  35 min


*Pasila-Lentoasema
*Nykyinen juna+bussi 32-40 min
Ratikka+615  26-36 min
Juna+taksi Tikkurilasta 19-26 min
Taksi/henkilöauto 14-20 min
Kehärata  30 min


*Malmi-Lentoasema*
K-juna+bussi  25-32 min 
519   24-28 min
K-juna+taksi Tikkuril. 15-22 min 
Taksi/henkilöauto 11-15 min
Kehärata  16 min


*Tikkurila-Lentoasema*
61   22-28 min
61V   18-23 min
Polkupyörä  15-22 min
Taksi/henkilöauto 9-14 min
Kehärata  10 min


*Kerava-Lentoasema*
633+61V   36-41 min
Juna+bussi  29-39 min
Juna+taksi Tikkurilasta 20-27 min  
Taksi/henkilöauto 13-19 min
2 junaa (Kehärata) 23-30 min


*Myyrmäki-Lentoasema*
Bussi   30-40 min 
Juna Vantaankos.+Taksi 14-19 min 
Taksi/henkilöauto 11-15 min
Kehärata  16 min


*Espoo-Lentoasema*
535   50-60 min
Juna+Finnair-bussi 50-55 min
540   35-45 min
Juna Pasilaan+taksi 28-34 min 
Taksi/henkilöauto 20-25 min
2 junaa (Kehärata) 46 min

Eikös yksi Kehäradan tärkeimmistä ominaisuuksista ollut nopeus? Kuten vertailu osoittaa, jokainen säästetty minuutti parantaa kilpailua henkilöauton/taksin kanssa selvästi.



> Monet muutkin väliasemat ovat hyviä vaihtopaikkoja. Noita vaihtomahdollisuuksia tulisi kehittää vielä edelleen. Tarvittaisiin tiheästi asemille tai asemien kautta liikennöiviä linjoja, oli sitten kyseessä pikaratikka- tai bussilinjasta. Kehäradan parhaita puolia on se, että se jakelee matkustajia eri puolille seutua. Ei se matka-aika niin ongelmallinen ole.


Se matka-aika on nimenomaan oleellinen tekijä niin taloudellisten, kuin yhteiskunnallisten hyötyjen maksimoinnissa. Matkustajien jakelu aluekeskukseen ei tyrehdy sillä, että osa junista kulkisi nimenomaan aluekeskusten välillä, ilman muita pysähdyksiä. Päin vastoin, Kehäradan hyödyt saataisiin ulosmitattua, kun suuret matkustajamassat vaihtohubeista ja alukeskuksista - Helsingin keskustaa, Espoota ja Pasilaa väheksymättä - pääsisivät nopeasti muihin keskustoihin ja tietty sinne Lentoasemalle. Hyötyvaikutus on merkittävä, kun kierrosajasta saadaan kokonainen junayksikkö vähennettyä ja mikä tärkeintä, junan kilpailukyky kasvaa autoilun kustannuksella. Vaihdot keskitettäkööt toki nykyiseen tapaan näihin aluekeskuksiin, joilla nopeammatkin junat pysähtyisivät. 

Jotain Ilmalan seisaketta tai vastaavia väliinputoajia on turha tekohengittää uusilla tuulesta temmatuilla liityntälinjoilla, kun liityntälinjat voisivat olla paremminkin liitynnän lisäksi asukkaiden reitti lähimpään aluekeskukseen. Vain siten niihin saadaan riittävästi matkustajia.

----------


## petteri

Noissa keskustan ja Pasilan Kehäradan matka-ajoissa Lentokentälle on noin 5 minuuttia ylimääräistä. Matka-aika keskustasta Lentokentälle on noin 30 minuuttia ja Pasilasta Lentokentälle noin 25 minuuttia (Tikkurilan kautta).

----------


## Knightrider

> Noissa keskustan ja Pasilan Kehäradan matka-ajoissa Lentokentälle on noin 5 minuuttia ylimääräistä. Matka-aika keskustasta Lentokentälle on noin 30 minuuttia ja Pasilasta Lentokentälle noin 25 minuuttia (Tikkurilan kautta).


Nuo ovat arvioituja aikoja kaikilla pysähdyksillä (ml. Ruskeasanta). Arviot toki heittelevät, kun yhtään mittausta ei ole tehty. Ilman muutoksia ei kuitenkaan matka-aikoja Keravan kaupunkiradalla voi nopeuttaa, ja Kehäradan reitti taas on niin mutkainen ja mäkinen, ettei sekään anna pelivaraa. Hyvällä tuurilla matka-aika on suunnitellusti 32-33 minuuttia. Kuitenkin lisäksi Lentoasemalla on tasonvaihto 2-3 min, jota muilla kulkupeleillä ei ole. Sekin on otettu huomioon. Matka-aika tasonvaihdon kanssa on siispä 35 minuutin luokkaa, eikä siitä voi oikein nipistää, jos pysähdyksitä ei malteta luopua. Keskusta-aikoihin en laskenut mukaan kävelyä ääriraiteille (3-4 min).

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Keskusta-aikoihin en laskenut mukaan kävelyä ääriraiteille (3-4 min).


Stadissa on muuten varsin järkevää hypätä .41 lähtevään Z-junaan ja vaihtaa Z:sta Helsingistä niin ikään .41 lähteneeseen N:ään Tikkurilassa: kävelymatka Tikkurilan raiteelta 3 raiteelle 4 on huomattavasti lyhyempi kuin kävely Helsingin asemalla raiteille 1-3. Samoin paluusuunnassa (esimerkiksi Koivukylästä Helsinkiin mennessä) matka-ajassa ja askelien määrässä säästää, mikäli vaihtaa Tikkurilassa N-junasta R-junaan. Matka-ajassa siksi, että kokonaismatka-aika pienee juurikin Helsingin asemalla lyhentyneen kävelymatkan vuoksi. Niin ja tupakkimiehille tämä on mitä mainioin vinkki: molempiin suuntiin kuljettaessa voi laittaa Tikkurilassa Työmieheksi, mutta teeppä se junassa, niin taitaa olla pakollinen junanvaihto Puistolassa tai Hiekkaharjussa...

----------


## sebastin

HS Pääkirjoitus
http://www.hs.fi/paakirjoitukset/a1423630445147




> Kehärata antaa esimakua tulevasta pääkaupunkiseudusta
> 
> Heinäkuun alussa Vantaalla otetaan käyttöön kehärata, joka kytkee pääradan ja Vantaankosken radan toisiinsa. Pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunayhteyksien verkosto täydentyy viidellä asemalla, joista eniten huomiota etukäteen on saanut Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasema. Se saa ensimmäistä kertaa raideyhteyden.
> 
> Junayhteys lentoasemalta Helsingin keskustaan ei ole kuitenkaan ainut seuraus uudesta raideinvestoinnista. Vaikutukset ulottuvat koko maahan ja kertovat myös, mihin suuntaan pääkaupunkiseutu on kehittymässä.
> 
> Kehäradan ansiosta tulo Helsinki-Vantaalle junalla muuttuu astetta helpommaksi. Kaukojunilla ei edelleenkään pääse suoraan lentoasemalle, mutta vuoden jälkipuoliskolla saapuminen kiskoja pitkin onnistuu yhdellä vaihdolla. Tämän toivotaan näkyvän sekä kotimaasta että Pietarista junalla saapuvien lentomatkustajien määrän kasvuna. Kääntöpuolena voi olla liikenteen väheneminen monelta maakuntakentältä.
> 
> Vaikutus kotimaan lentoyhteyksiin näkyy vasta ajan mittaan. Aikataulujen yhteensopivuus ja muu matkustamisen joustavuus vaikuttavat hinnan ohella siihen, kuinka moni matkustaja valitsee junan kotimaan jatkolennon sijaan.
> ...

----------


## PepeB

Odotellaan ensimmäisiä koeajoja kehäradalla. Jotenkin pahaa pelkään, että joku "pieni" ongelma kuitenkin tulee esiin, kun ensimmäinen FLIRT ajaa tunnelia läpi..  :Cool:

----------


## kompura

> Kehäradan ongelmat ovat valuvikoja. Jos lentoasemalle olisi haluttu nopea yhteys, olisi rakennettu Lentorata.


Lentorata on järjettömän kallis hyötyihinsä nähden mutta kolmioraiteet Kehäradalle sentään pitäisi tehdä.




> Tämä periaatteessa kai toimisi myös toisin päin, eli että ajetaan Helsingistä (/Pasilasta?) vain Tikkurilassa pysähtyen lentoasemalle. Tämä olisi aidosti nopeampaa. Ideaalisti tällöin jatkettaisiin Turun suuntaan, mutta siellä ongelmaksi noussee toisaalta suunnanvaihto Huopalahdessa, toisaalta ratakapasiteetti Turun suuntaan olettaen että näillä junilla ei korvata nykyistä Rantaradan tarjontaa. Olisi ollut hyvä, jos Kehärataan olisi rakennettu liityntäraiteet toisaalta pohjoisen, toisaalta lännen suuntiin - silloin ei tarvitsisi miettiä suunnanvaihtoja, ja sellainenkin hienous olisi mahdollista kuin ajaa vuoroa Tampere - Hämeenlinna - Riihimäki - lentoasema - Salo - Turku, joka sujuvoittaisi yhteyksiä esim. Tampereen/Hämeenlinnan ja Salon välillä, samoin kuin Turun/Salon ja Riihimäen/Hämeenlinnan välillä, sekä kaikkien näiden yhteyksiä lentoasemalle.


...tai edes nopea Kirkkonummi-Lentoasema-Kerava/? -yhteys, esim. luokkaa kerran tunnissa.

Olisiko tällaisen reitin ajamiselle käännöillä Tikkurilassa ja Huopalahdessa ratateknisiä esteitä?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> ...tai edes nopea Kirkkonummi-Lentoasema-Kerava/? -yhteys, esim. luokkaa kerran tunnissa.
> 
> Olisiko tällaisen reitin ajamiselle käännöillä Tikkurilassa ja Huopalahdessa ratateknisiä esteitä?


Tähän olisi hyvä saada asiantunteva vastaus. Veikkaukseni on että nykyisellä kulunvalvonnalla 4 min pakollisen pysähdyksen vaativa suunnanvaihto tekee tiukempaa Huopalahdessa kuin Tikkurilassa, missä on enemmän raiteita. Saksassa ei näytä olevan ongelma tehdä tuota nopeammin tosin. Ja mielestäni tuo juna pitäisi ajaa Tampereelle asti. Vaihto Keravalla ei ole sen parempi kuin vaihto Tikkurilassa, olkoonkin että jälkimmäisestä näyttää uutisoinnin perusteella muodostunut jo jonkinlainen pikkurikollisuuden pesä, mihin ei mielellään väkisin veisi lentomatkustajia pakkovaihtamaan laukkuineen viikonloppuiltoina (?).

Arviossa on huomioitava, että jos ruuhka-aika tekee tiukkaa niin ei liene suuri ongelma jättää ko. junayhteys silloin ajamatta. Lentoliikenteen ruuhka-ajat eivät muutenkaan ole 1:1 samat kuin kaupunkiratojen liikenteessä, joten silloin vaihdollinen yhteys voi olla hyväksyttävä, jos kapasiteettirajat tulevat vastaan. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella varmasti tällainen yhteys mahtuu liikennöimään paremmin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tähän olisi hyvä saada asiantunteva vastaus. Veikkaukseni on että nykyisellä kulunvalvonnalla 4 min pakollisen pysähdyksen vaativa suunnanvaihto tekee tiukempaa Huopalahdessa kuin Tikkurilassa, missä on enemmän raiteita. Saksassa ei näytä olevan ongelma tehdä tuota nopeammin tosin. Ja mielestäni tuo juna pitäisi ajaa Tampereelle asti. Vaihto Keravalla ei ole sen parempi kuin vaihto Tikkurilassa, olkoonkin että jälkimmäisestä näyttää uutisoinnin perusteella muodostunut jo jonkinlainen pikkurikollisuuden pesä, mihin ei mielellään väkisin veisi lentomatkustajia pakkovaihtamaan laukkuineen viikonloppuiltoina (?).
> 
> Arviossa on huomioitava, että jos ruuhka-aika tekee tiukkaa niin ei liene suuri ongelma jättää ko. junayhteys silloin ajamatta. Lentoliikenteen ruuhka-ajat eivät muutenkaan ole 1:1 samat kuin kaupunkiratojen liikenteessä, joten silloin vaihdollinen yhteys voi olla hyväksyttävä, jos kapasiteettirajat tulevat vastaan. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella varmasti tällainen yhteys mahtuu liikennöimään paremmin.


Mun mielestän Turusta kentälle ei kannata ajaa erikseen junia vaan turkulaiset pääsevät nopeiten sinne vaihtamalla kehäradan junaan Pasilassa. 

Tamperelaisille voisi ajatella ajaa myöhäisillasta pari esim pendolinolla ajettavaa vuoroa jotka kääntyisivät Tikkurilassa, kuvittelisin että Sm3 -ylksiköillä on lupa ajaa kehäradalla tai ainakin se järjestyisi.

En ryhtyisi leimaamaan Tikkurilan uutta asemaa pikkurikollisuuden pesäksi, varmasti siellä hengailee nuorisojengejä kuten muillakin asemilla, Tampereenkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## zige94

> En ryhtyisi leimaamaan Tikkurilan uutta asemaa pikkurikollisuuden pesäksi, varmasti siellä hengailee nuorisojengejä kuten muillakin asemilla, Tampereenkin.


Samalla tavalla voisi leimata "steissin" eli Helsingin aseman. Dixissä on sama kuin kauppakeskuksissakin, eli sinne kokoontuu nuoria, mukava lämmin sisähalli. Itse käyn siellä melkein päivittäin kaupassa eikä ikinä myöskään iltasin ole mitään häiriöitä ollut. Siellä joo hengailee paljonkin nuorisoa joitakin kymmeniä, mutta eipä ne häiriöitä ole aiheuttanut ja asemasillalla on melkein koko ajan järjestyksenvalvojia.

----------


## Multsun poika

Tikkurilan asema+seutu on siisti ka kodikas paikka Hervannan ostariin tai Tampereen asemaan verrattuna. Tampereen tuplatyöttömyys Vantaaseen verrattuna valitettavasti näkyy..

----------


## tuukkav

> Mun mielestän Turusta kentälle ei kannata ajaa erikseen junia vaan turkulaiset pääsevät nopeiten sinne vaihtamalla kehäradan junaan Pasilassa. 
> 
> Tamperelaisille voisi ajatella ajaa myöhäisillasta pari esim pendolinolla ajettavaa vuoroa jotka kääntyisivät Tikkurilassa, kuvittelisin että Sm3 -ylksiköillä on lupa ajaa kehäradalla tai ainakin se järjestyisi.
> 
> En ryhtyisi leimaamaan Tikkurilan uutta asemaa pikkurikollisuuden pesäksi, varmasti siellä hengailee nuorisojengejä kuten muillakin asemilla, Tampereenkin. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tällä hetkellä Kehäradalla saa liikennöidä vain Sm5-junilla suurien pitkittäsikaltevuuksien vuoksi.

----------


## sub

Vaikea nähdä mitään järkevää konseptia miten kehärataa voisi hyödyntää kaukoliikenteessä. Sinänsä harmi että lentoasemayhteys toteutettiin väärin, mutta kyllä nämä käännöt uusien kolmioraiteiden kautta sekä pää- että rantaradalta vaikuttavat varsin toimimattomilta ratkaisuilta monessakin mielessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaikea nähdä mitään järkevää konseptia miten kehärataa voisi hyödyntää kaukoliikenteessä. Sinänsä harmi että lentoasemayhteys toteutettiin väärin, mutta kyllä nämä käännöt uusien kolmioraiteiden kautta sekä pää- että rantaradalta vaikuttavat varsin toimimattomilta ratkaisuilta monessakin mielessä.


Mitäs vaikeaa siinä on? Jos nuo kolmioraiteet/vaihdeyhteydet olisivat kunnossa, niin Turku-Lentoasema-Tampere kaukopenkitetyllä Flirtillä. Ei se sen monimutkaisempaa ole.

----------


## sub

Varmaan tulleet epäkohdat jo useasti tässä ketjussa esiin. Yli- ja alikapasiteetit radoilla ja junissa muodostaisivat aika ikävän kombon kehäradan kaukojunailussa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kehärataan liittyy sellainen mielenkiintoinen piirre, että sitä on mahdollista käyttää vain puolella maksimikapasiteetistaan, sillä kaupunkirata haarautuu kahtia Huopalahdessa ja Hiekkaharjulla. Näistä eteenpäin sekä Kehäradalla että muilla haaroilla voidaan liikennöidä vain kaksi kertaa pidemmillä vuoroväleillä, kuin noista liikennepaikoista Helsinkiin päin. Siksipä kehäradalla on vapaana kapasiteettia, jonka tosiaan voisi hyödyntää kaukoliikenteessä, jos vain tarvittavat yhteydet kaukoliikenteen radoille rakennetaan. Tietysti muutakin mahdollista käyttöä tulee mieleen tuolle kapasiteetille. Esimerkiksi voisi ajatelle jonkilaisella duo-kalustolla ajettavaa poikittaisyhteyttä Espoon suunnasta, vaikkapa Tapiola - Leppävaara - Huopalahti - Lentoasema - Tikkuria. (Jolloin Jokeri-rata voitaisiin kääntää esimerkiksi Matinkylään tai jatkaa Turuntien suunnassa.)

----------


## zige94

Itse en kyllä näe mitään tarvetta sille et esim. Tampereelta tai Turusta ajettaisiin suoraan kentälle. Ei niitä matkustajia niin paljoa ole, että tämä olisi edes järkevää. En tiiä kuinka moni täällä foorumilla ajattelee Kehäradan matkustajien koostuvan pääasiassa Lentokentälle menijöistä, mutta pääasiassa matkustajamäärät koostuvat juurikin muista kuin Lentokentälle menijöistä. Mitä itse välillä Tikkurilassa seuraillut, niin joistakin junavuoroista ei tule yhtään ainutta matkustajaa kentälle, joistakin maksimissaan parikymmentä. Onko näitä varten järkevää ajaa omaa junavuoroa, tyyliin kuten yllä on ehdotettu?

Jos olisi millään tavalla kannattavaa, niin varmasti tehtäisiin jo tai olisi suunniteltu.

----------


## Multsun poika

Kuljen itsekin aika paljon Tampereelta Helsinki-Vantaan kentälle, mutta en kyllä kaipaa välille suoraa vuoroa.

Mielestäni on tärkeintä, että Tampereelta kulkee Helsingin keskustaan nopeita junia - ja riittävän usein.  Vaihto Tikkurilassa on ainakin kentälle päin mennessä sujuva, kun kehäradan junia kulkee 10 min välein.

Turku-Lentoasema-Tampere -junalla tuskin olisi koivn paljon käyttäjiä. Ainakaan siis sellaisia, jotka eivät pääsisi perille nykyhteyksin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse en kyllä näe mitään tarvetta sille et esim. Tampereelta tai Turusta ajettaisiin suoraan kentälle. Ei niitä matkustajia niin paljoa ole, että tämä olisi edes järkevää. En tiiä kuinka moni täällä foorumilla ajattelee Kehäradan matkustajien koostuvan pääasiassa Lentokentälle menijöistä, mutta pääasiassa matkustajamäärät koostuvat juurikin muista kuin Lentokentälle menijöistä. Mitä itse välillä Tikkurilassa seuraillut, niin joistakin junavuoroista ei tule yhtään ainutta matkustajaa kentälle, joistakin maksimissaan parikymmentä. Onko näitä varten järkevää ajaa omaa junavuoroa, tyyliin kuten yllä on ehdotettu?


Niin, kannattaa ensisijassa seurata millaiseksi liikenne kehittyy. Se että nyt ei kuljeta niin paljon bussilla 61 Tikkurilan aseman ja lentoaseman välillä johtunee siitä että mahdollisuudesta ei ole tiedotettu niin että tieto saavuttaisi muualla kuin pk-seudulla asuvia. Kehäradan junayhteys  muuttaa tilanteen huomattavasti kun se ilmestyyy matkahakugeneraattoreihin , mahdollisesti myös kansainvälisiin matkahakupalveluihin. 

Yksi kysymys muuten: Tuleeko lentäkentälle VR:n kaukojunien lipunmyyntipistettä, edes automaatin muodossa? Se olisi ehdottoman tärkeää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## aulis

> Se että nyt ei kuljeta niin paljon bussilla 61 Tikkurilan aseman ja lentoaseman välillä johtunee siitä että mahdollisuudesta ei ole tiedotettu niin että tieto saavuttaisi muualla kuin pk-seudulla asuvia. Kehäradan junayhteys  muuttaa tilanteen huomattavasti kun se ilmestyyy matkahakugeneraattoreihin , mahdollisesti myös kansainvälisiin matkahakupalveluihin.


Bussi 61 löytyy melko hyvin jo nyt.

----------


## zige94

Kuten Auliskin jo tossa yllä totesi, niin VR:n matkahausta ja muista yleisistä hauista, jotka käyttävät VR:n tietokantaa, löytyy bussiyhteydet Lentoasemalle ja lisäksi kaukoliikenteen matkoihin voi ostaa suoraan yhteyslipun 61/61V bussiin.

Se mikä itseeni ihmetyttää on ettei Turun suunnasta tullessa VR:n matkahaku osaa tarjota Turkulaisille keskustassa lentokenttälinjoihin vaihtoa vaan ehdottaa Pasilassa vaihtamaan Tikkurilaan ja sieltä bussilla Lentokentälle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Bussi 61 löytyy melko hyvin jo nyt.


Olisi hyvä jos lentoasemalla olisi jokin yhtenäinen nimi. Saksalaisessa haussa esiintyi sekä "Helsinki Lentoasema" että "Vantaa Lentoasema". 

t. Rainer

----------


## sm3

Onhan sille ehdotettu uutta nimeä:
*

"Arvovaltainen aloite: Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentästä Sibelius-lentokenttä*"
http://www.hs.fi/kulttuuri/a1423021697805
http://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/ar...belius/4755610

----------


## Multsun poika

Saksalaisille tarjotaan näköjään Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle bussia 404.

----------


## j-lu

> Onhan sille ehdotettu uutta nimeä:
> *
> 
> "Arvovaltainen aloite: Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentästä Sibelius-lentokenttä*"


Ihan hyvä. Itse äänestäisin kuitenkin vaihtoehdon "Helsingin yliopiston lentokenttä" puolesta.

----------


## Thunderi

Tai miksei Aviapoliksen lentokenttä? Sehän on melkein siinä vieressä.... :D

----------


## petteri

> Se mikä itseeni ihmetyttää on ettei Turun suunnasta tullessa VR:n matkahaku osaa tarjota Turkulaisille keskustassa lentokenttälinjoihin vaihtoa vaan ehdottaa Pasilassa vaihtamaan Tikkurilaan ja sieltä bussilla Lentokentälle.


Tuo johtunee siitä, että Pasilasta yhteys junalla Tikkurilaan ja siitä bussilla lentokentälle on nopeampi kuin vaihto bussiin keskustassa.

----------


## zige94

> Tuo johtunee siitä, että Pasilasta yhteys junalla Tikkurilaan ja siitä bussilla lentokentälle on nopeampi kuin vaihto bussiin keskustassa.


Itse en kyllä siitä mitenkään nopeampaa saa, ainakaan kovin paljoa. Pasilasta Helsinkiin junalla 6 min (kaukojunat). Bussi 615 34-35 minuuttia (aikataulun mukaan, katottu nykyisellä kellonajalla). Tuosta saan 40 minuuttia+kävely raiteilta 11-13 (Turun junien raiteet Hki:ssä)+vaihtoaika Helsingissä. Junalla Tikkurilaan 8-17 minuuttia, 61 24 min (61V 19 min)+kävely Pasilassa ja Tikkurilassa+vaihtoaika Pasilassa ja Tikkurilassa. Eli ihan saman verran menee, Hki keskustan kautta vähemmän vaihtoja.

Todellisuudessa johtuu ihan vain siitä ettei VR:llä ole ohjelmoitu bussia 615 tai muitakaan Matkahakuun. Ja lippusopimus on tehty muistaakseni vain 61/61V-busseihin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Itse en kyllä näe mitään tarvetta sille et esim. Tampereelta tai Turusta ajettaisiin suoraan kentälle. Ei niitä matkustajia niin paljoa ole, että tämä olisi edes järkevää.


Kuinkas paljon esim. Leppävaaran Prismassa käy asiakkaita klo 21-22? Ei yhtään? No siitähän voi päätellä ettei kauppaa kannata pitää auki kun ei ole asiakkaita?

t. viimeksi sunnuntaina Helsinki-Vantaalta Tampereelle autokyydin saanut

----------


## sub

> Ihan hyvä. Itse äänestäisin kuitenkin vaihtoehdon "Helsingin yliopiston lentokenttä" puolesta.


Rakkaalla lapsella on monta nimeä. Turun suunnasta tulijat olisi loogista ohjata Aalto-universitetets flygplatsenille, jolla samalla kunnioitettaisiin RKP:n ikuista hallituspaikkaa.

----------


## kompura

> Kehärataan liittyy sellainen mielenkiintoinen piirre, että sitä on mahdollista käyttää vain puolella maksimikapasiteetistaan, sillä kaupunkirata haarautuu kahtia Huopalahdessa ja Hiekkaharjulla. Näistä eteenpäin sekä Kehäradalla että muilla haaroilla voidaan liikennöidä vain kaksi kertaa pidemmillä vuoroväleillä, kuin noista liikennepaikoista Helsinkiin päin. Siksipä kehäradalla on vapaana kapasiteettia, jonka tosiaan voisi hyödyntää kaukoliikenteessä, jos vain tarvittavat yhteydet kaukoliikenteen radoille rakennetaan. Tietysti muutakin mahdollista käyttöä tulee mieleen tuolle kapasiteetille. Esimerkiksi voisi ajatelle jonkilaisella duo-kalustolla ajettavaa poikittaisyhteyttä Espoon suunnasta, vaikkapa Tapiola - Leppävaara - Huopalahti - Lentoasema - Tikkuria. (Jolloin Jokeri-rata voitaisiin kääntää esimerkiksi Matinkylään tai jatkaa Turuntien suunnassa.)


Kirkkonummi-Lentoasema-Kerava -yhteys voisi käyttää kaupunkiratojen vapaata kapasiteettia Leppävaarasta eteenpäin. Olisiko tällaisen yhteyden ajamiselle jotain olennaisia teknisiä esteitä, etenkin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella?

Duo-yhteydet kyllä vähän epäilyttävät. EU-normien mukaan tunneleissa kai saa liikennöidä ainoastaan kalustolla, jossa on useampia, riippumattomia käyttöjä niin, että junalla voidaan aina ajaa joko seuraavalle asemalle tai ulos tunnelista, vaikka osa junasta olisi tulipalon kourissa. Mahtaako tällaista duo-kalustoa olla saatavilla?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:40 ----------




> Itse en kyllä siitä mitenkään nopeampaa saa, ainakaan kovin paljoa. Pasilasta Helsinkiin junalla 6 min (kaukojunat). Bussi 615 34-35 minuuttia (aikataulun mukaan, katottu nykyisellä kellonajalla). Tuosta saan 40 minuuttia+kävely raiteilta 11-13 (Turun junien raiteet Hki:ssä)+vaihtoaika Helsingissä. Junalla Tikkurilaan 8-17 minuuttia, 61 24 min (61V 19 min)+kävely Pasilassa ja Tikkurilassa+vaihtoaika Pasilassa ja Tikkurilassa. Eli ihan saman verran menee, Hki keskustan kautta vähemmän vaihtoja.
> 
> Todellisuudessa johtuu ihan vain siitä ettei VR:llä ole ohjelmoitu bussia 615 tai muitakaan Matkahakuun. Ja lippusopimus on tehty muistaakseni vain 61/61V-busseihin.


Satunnaisen matkailijan kannalta vaihdoton yhteys on aivan yliveto, vaihdon junasta toiseen voi hyväksyä jos on aivan pakko, mutta kummallisten numerokoodattujen bussiyhteyksien sijasta otataan kyllä taksi, joka vie varmasti oikeaan paikkaan. Jo käsimatkatavaran raahaaminen bussissa on työlästä, varsinaisista matkatavaroista nyt puhumattakaan. Jos joutuu turvautumaan taksiin, niin sitten oma auto kenttäparkkiin on herkästi varsin houkutteleva vaihtoehto.

----------


## sub

> Kirkkonummi-Lentoasema-Kerava -yhteys voisi käyttää kaupunkiratojen vapaata kapasiteettia Leppävaarasta eteenpäin. Olisiko tällaisen yhteyden ajamiselle jotain olennaisia teknisiä esteitä, etenkin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella?


Olisiko tuollaisessa yhteydessä mitään järkeä vaikka isoja teknisiä esteitä ei olisikaan? Käytännössä jouduttaisiin pysähtymään lähes jokaisella Vantaan maitolaiturilla, jokseenkin hidasta kyytiä todennäköisesti varsin marginaalisella kysynnällä ryyditettynä.

----------


## Max

> Samalla tavalla voisi leimata "steissin" eli Helsingin aseman.


Helsingin aseman ympäristö tosiaan johtaa rikostilastoja koko Suomessa aivan ylivoimaisella tavalla mutta harvoin kuitenkaan kuulee kovasti varoiteltavan, ettei sinne pidä mennä. Dixin osalta poliisin lausunto muistaakseni oli, että siellä saattaisi tapahtua yhtä ja toista, koska sinne kokoontuu nuorisoa, mutta mitään todistettavaa ei kuitenkaan ainakaan vielä ole tapahtunut.

----------


## Compact

> Rakkaalla lapsella on monta nimeä. Turun suunnasta tulijat olisi loogista ohjata Aalto-universitetets flygplatsenille, jolla samalla kunnioitettaisiin RKP:n ikuista hallituspaikkaa.


Eikös vielä hienompi olisi Våg-universitetets flygplatsen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kirkkonummi-Lentoasema-Kerava -yhteys voisi käyttää kaupunkiratojen vapaata kapasiteettia Leppävaarasta eteenpäin. Olisiko tällaisen yhteyden ajamiselle jotain olennaisia teknisiä esteitä, etenkin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella?


Minä en näe ainakaan mitään periaatteellista estettä. Nykyisellään ongelmaksi varmaankin tulee osuus Leppävaarasta Espooseen, missä menee kaukojunat ja paikallisjunat samalla pariraiteella. Voi olla vaikea löytää vapaata slottia, ainakaan sellaista, jossa ei madella jonkin E-junan perässä. Rantarata on nykyisellään tehokkaasti hyödynnetty. Mutta jos Espoon kaupunkirata rakennetaan, niin siinä tapauksessa kapasiteettia kyllä riittää ja verkoston näkökulmasta kyse olisi oikeastaan aika ideaalisestakin liikennöintimallista, kun kaikilla kaupunkirataosuuksilla kulkisi tasan kaksi linjaa.

Ja tietekin aika isona kantona kaskessa on ne puuttuvat yhteydet Kehäradalle lännestä ja pohjoisesta. Niiden rakentaminen ei ole kovin halpaa varsinkaan kun niiden tekemiseen käsittääkseni ei ole varauduttu. Eli tämä on ennemminkin periaatteellisten mahdollisuuksien läpikäyntiä kuin konkreettisten ehdotusten tekemistä. Konkreettisempia ajatuksia voisi esittää vasta, kun olisi jokin käsitys siitä, millä tavalla nuo yhteydet saattaisivat olla toteutettuja.

----------


## sub

> Eikös vielä hienompi olisi Våg-universitetets flygplatsen.


Toisaalta yliopistoilla on jo kaksi metroasemaa. Tasapäistämisen nimissä "Yrkeshögskolan Laurea internationell flygplats", osuisi ilmeisesti maantieteellisestikin paremmin hehtaareille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä en näe ainakaan mitään periaatteellista estettä. Nykyisellään ongelmaksi varmaankin tulee osuus Leppävaarasta Espooseen, missä menee kaukojunat ja paikallisjunat samalla pariraiteella. Voi olla vaikea löytää vapaata slottia, ainakaan sellaista, jossa ei madella jonkin E-junan perässä. Rantarata on nykyisellään tehokkaasti hyödynnetty. Mutta jos Espoon kaupunkirata rakennetaan, niin siinä tapauksessa kapasiteettia kyllä riittää ja verkoston näkökulmasta kyse olisi oikeastaan aika ideaalisestakin liikennöintimallista, kun kaikilla kaupunkirataosuuksilla kulkisi tasan kaksi linjaa.
> 
> Ja tietekin aika isona kantona kaskessa on ne puuttuvat yhteydet Kehäradalle lännestä ja pohjoisesta. Niiden rakentaminen ei ole kovin halpaa varsinkaan kun niiden tekemiseen käsittääkseni ei ole varauduttu. Eli tämä on ennemminkin periaatteellisten mahdollisuuksien läpikäyntiä kuin konkreettisten ehdotusten tekemistä. Konkreettisempia ajatuksia voisi esittää vasta, kun olisi jokin käsitys siitä, millä tavalla nuo yhteydet saattaisivat olla toteutettuja.


Mun mielestäni pitäisi pyrkiä siihen, mutta Suomen asukastiheys ei ole ihan sillä tasolla että esim junia Turku-Vantaan lentoasema-Tampere ilman että juna kävisi Helsingin keskustassa, kannattaisi ajaa. 

Jos lentoasemalta alettaisiin ajaa kaukojunia niin ensisijainen määränpää olisi Tampere, tai toinen vaihtoehto voisi olla matkatoimistojen tilausjunat viikonloppuisin, esim Oulusta, Kuopiosta, Lappeenrannasta tai Jyväskylästä kentälle. 

Tarve suoralle junalle on nimenomaan lomamatkailijoila joilla on paljon pakaasia. Liikematkustaja jolla vain on salkku ja käsimatkatavarana pieni lentolaukku ei suoraa junaa välttämättä tarvitse, mutta se on plussa tietenkin. Kuvittelisin että jollekin Bangkokin lennolle joka lähtee 06:00 paikkeila aamulla olisi kysyntää kehäkolmosen ulkopuolelta tulevalle lomajunalle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarve suoralle junalle on nimenomaan lomamatkailijoila joilla on paljon pakaasia. Liikematkustaja jolla vain on salkku ja käsimatkatavarana pieni lentolaukku ei suoraa junaa välttämättä tarvitse, mutta se on plussa tietenkin. Kuvittelisin että jollekin Bangkokin lennolle joka lähtee 06:00 paikkeila aamulla olisi kysyntää kehäkolmosen ulkopuolelta tulevalle lomajunalle.


Eiköhän toi mene juurikin päinvastoin. Nuuka maalaisperhe, joka tekee kerran vuodessa Kanarian-reissun, vaihtaa kyllä junia ihan iloisesti, jos hinta on kohdallaan. Nytkin ne matkustaa bussilla Vantaalta Kuopioon, vaikka lentäen pääsisi niin paljon nopeammin ja kätevämmin.

Sen sijaan paljon matkustavalle liikematkaajalle tuollaisen ruletin ehdotteleminen on lähinnä huono vitsi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:41 ----------




> Olisiko tuollaisessa yhteydessä mitään järkeä vaikka isoja teknisiä esteitä ei olisikaan? Käytännössä jouduttaisiin pysähtymään lähes jokaisella Vantaan maitolaiturilla, jokseenkin hidasta kyytiä todennäköisesti varsin marginaalisella kysynnällä ryyditettynä.


Se tuli jo selväksi, että et pidä ajatuksesta ajaa Kehäradalla kaukojunia. Ensin viittasit epämääräisiin teknisiin esteisiin, mutta niitä ei nyt olekaan. Kerropa ihan suoraan, että minkä takia se Tampereelta Lentoasemalle ajava juna ei oikeasti ole sun mielestä kiva juttu?

Tässä tulee ymmärtää myös se, että tällainen juna korvaa sekä Turusta että Tampereelta lennettävät liityntälennot. Se on myös Finnairin pyrkimys, kuten tässäkin ketjussa on yhtiön lausuntoja lainaten kerrottu. Lisäksi tulee ymmärtää se, ettei tällaista junalinjaa tarvitse ajaa kerran tunnissa vain siksi että VR nyt sattuu ajattamaan kaukojunia Helsingistä kerran tunnissa eri suuntiin. Lennot lähtevät ja saapuvat pääosin aalloissa. Kolme junavuoroa suuntaansa tarjoaa jo hyvät yhteydet.

Yksiraiteisella rantaradalla en pidä mitenkään katastrofina sitä, jos ne kolme vuoroa korvaisivat nykyisiä Helsinkiin päättyviä junia. Kovin ne ovat lyhyitä nuo tunneittain Turkuun ajavat junat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:48 ----------




> Itse en kyllä näe mitään tarvetta sille et esim. Tampereelta tai Turusta ajettaisiin suoraan kentälle. Ei niitä matkustajia niin paljoa ole, että tämä olisi edes järkevää. En tiiä kuinka moni täällä foorumilla ajattelee Kehäradan matkustajien koostuvan pääasiassa Lentokentälle menijöistä, mutta pääasiassa matkustajamäärät koostuvat juurikin muista kuin Lentokentälle menijöistä. Mitä itse välillä Tikkurilassa seuraillut, niin joistakin junavuoroista ei tule yhtään ainutta matkustajaa kentälle, joistakin maksimissaan parikymmentä. Onko näitä varten järkevää ajaa omaa junavuoroa, tyyliin kuten yllä on ehdotettu?
> 
> Jos olisi millään tavalla kannattavaa, niin varmasti tehtäisiin jo tai olisi suunniteltu.


En osta perustelujasi. Se on totta, että kehärata+lentomatkustajat on yleinen harhaluulo, kun matkustajien massa koostuu aviapoliksen ja lentoaseman työntekijöistä. Mutta silti kaukojunan tarpeettomuutta ei voi perustella sillä, ettei kukaan matkusta nyt jollain vantaansisäinenhöseliseutubussi61vaiolikose61V:llä  .

Tampereelta lennetään Helsinkiin viidesti ja Tukholmaankin neljästi päivässä. Tämä siksi, ettei sieltä pääse suoraan juuri minnekään, joten aina on vaihdettava. Jos nämä yhdeksän kaukaa Pirkkalasta lähtevää liityntälentoa vaihtuisivat 3-4:ksi läheltä keskustasta lähteväksi, Hämeenlinnassa ja Riihimäellä pysähtyväksi junaksi, niin siinä olisi perusporukka valmiina. Lisäksi iso osa niitä, jotka nyt kulkevat tuota väliä omalla autolla tai bussilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:03 ----------




> Eikös vielä hienompi olisi Våg-universitetets flygplatsen.


Muutama vuosi sitten ehdotettiin kentän nimeämistä Martti Ahtisaari Internationaliksi.

Eero Saarinen ansaitsee myös ilman muuta nimikkokentän, onhan hän suunnitellut maailmankuulun JFK:n vitosterminaalin.

Siis Ahtisaari-Saarinen-Sibelius International Airport, kolmikirjaintunnus ASS. Päästäisiin samalla eroon ikäviä mielleyhtymiä tuovasta HEL-tunnuksesta.

Tiesittekös muuten, että virolaiset menivät nimeämään Tallinnan kentän Lennart Meren mukaan? Hassu idea, ihan kuolleena syntynyt. Ei sitä sillä nimellä kukaan tunne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eiköhän toi mene juurikin päinvastoin. Nuuka maalaisperhe, joka tekee kerran vuodessa Kanarian-reissun, vaihtaa kyllä junia ihan iloisesti, jos hinta on kohdallaan. Nytkin ne matkustaa bussilla Vantaalta Kuopioon, vaikka lentäen pääsisi niin paljon nopeammin ja kätevämmin.
> 
> Sen sijaan paljon matkustavalle liikematkaajalle tuollaisen ruletin ehdotteleminen on lähinnä huono vitsi.


Ei siinä nyt mistään ruletista voi puhua jos liikemies vaihtaa kerran lähijunasta kaukojunaan. 

Maalaisperheet eivät ole niin nuukiakaan aina. Joskus hankala liityntämatka voi olla este koko matkaan lähdölle, jos ns ikäihmisistä on kysymys tai terveys ei ole niin hyvä että jaksaa jumpata monta kertaa junasta tai bussista toiseen. 

Myös jos mukana on suksia, lumilautoja, golfkasseja tai muita urheiluvälineitä pistää miettimään millä kulkuneuvolla ja mihin matkakohteeseen menee.

Hölmöintä minkä olen nähnyt oli joskus 10 vuotta sitten Tallinnan satamassa kun suomalainen golf-seurue halusi kiiilata laivaterminaalin passintarkastuksessa koska heidän oli ehdittävä johonkin etelään menevään koneeseen!

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Tiesittekös muuten, että virolaiset menivät nimeämään Tallinnan kentän Lennart Meren mukaan? Hassu idea, ihan kuolleena syntynyt. Ei sitä sillä nimellä kukaan tunne.


Näitä nimeämisiä on liikkeellä. Varsovassa lentokentän nimi on nykyään Fryderyk Chopin, Prahassa Václav Havel ja Krakovassa Johannes Paavali II.

----------


## sub

> Se tuli jo selväksi, että et pidä ajatuksesta ajaa Kehäradalla kaukojunia. Ensin viittasit epämääräisiin teknisiin esteisiin, mutta niitä ei nyt olekaan. Kerropa ihan suoraan, että minkä takia se Tampereelta Lentoasemalle ajava juna ei oikeasti ole sun mielestä kiva juttu?
> 
> Tässä tulee ymmärtää myös se, että tällainen juna korvaa sekä Turusta että Tampereelta lennettävät liityntälennot. Se on myös Finnairin pyrkimys, kuten tässäkin ketjussa on yhtiön lausuntoja lainaten kerrottu. Lisäksi tulee ymmärtää se, ettei tällaista junalinjaa tarvitse ajaa kerran tunnissa vain siksi että VR nyt sattuu ajattamaan kaukojunia Helsingistä kerran tunnissa eri suuntiin. Lennot lähtevät ja saapuvat pääosin aalloissa. Kolme junavuoroa suuntaansa tarjoaa jo hyvät yhteydet.


Tarkoitin lähinnä taloudellisia esteitä, en niinkään teknisiä. Kysyntä Tampereelta Helsinkiin lienee aivan ylivertaista Seutulaan nähden. Pääradan rajalliselle kapasiteetille on mielestäni huomattavasti Tampereen seudullekin hyödyllisempää käyttöä kuin suora kaukojunayhteys kehäradan kautta. Mitä liityntälentojen korvattavuuteen tulee, niin oma mielipiteeni on että ne voidaan lakkauttaa jo tulevalla junavaihto Tikkurilassa -järjestelyllä. Ei se mikään ideaaliratkaisu ole, mutta kun fundamentaalinen virhe tehtiin siinä että kehärata ylipäätään valittiin lentoasemayhteydeksi, niin kovin optimaalisia ratkaisuja ei edes ole olemassa.




> Yksiraiteisella rantaradalla en pidä mitenkään katastrofina sitä, jos ne kolme vuoroa korvaisivat nykyisiä Helsinkiin päättyviä junia. Kovin ne ovat lyhyitä nuo tunneittain Turkuun ajavat junat..


 Itse pidän tätä kovasti huonona ratkaisuna.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Näitä nimeämisiä on liikkeellä. Varsovassa lentokentän nimi on nykyään Fryderyk Chopin, Prahassa Václav Havel ja Krakovassa Johannes Paavali II.


Niin, itse asiassa aika monellakin merkittävällä musiikkihenkilöllä on nykyisin oma nimikkolentokenttänsä (tai siis Varsovan Chopinin lisäksi tulevat mieleen ainakin seuraavat lentoasemat, ja tämä lista on kirjattu vain suurin piirtein ao. henkilöiden syntymävuosien järjestyksessä):

Salzburg W.A. Mozart W. A. Mozart Airport
Budapest Franz Liszt Budapest Liszt Ferenc International Airport
Parma Giuseppe Verdi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parma_Airport
Donetsk Sergej Prokovjev Donetsk Sergey Prokofiev International Airport
New Orleans Louis Armstrong Louis Armstrong New Orleans International Airport
Mar del Plata Astor Piazzolla Astor Piazzolla International Airport
Liverpool John Lennon Liverpool John Lennon Airport

Eli näiden lentokenttien joukkoon Helsinki Jean Sibelius sopisi oikein hyvin, sillä maamme rajojen ulkopuolella Sibelius on kuitenkin likimain tunnetuin ja yleisesti arvostetuin suomalainen varsinkin pidempää historiaa ajatellen (tai siis kun esim. aikoinaan olin vajaan vuoden työkomennuksella New Jerseyssä, niin joku Suomi Finland oli kyllä täysin olematon ja tuntematon maa sikäläisillä televisio- ja radiokanavilla lukuun ottamatta sitä poikkeusta, että NewYourTimesin klassisen musiikin kanavalla Sibeliuksen sinfonioita, viulukonserttoa ym. teoksia pääsi kuulemaan vähintään viikoittain).

Ja sitä paitsihan, tulevissa kuntauudistuksissa ja/tai metropolihallinnoissa se nykyisen lentokenttänimen eksoottinen Vantaa voi hyvinkin todennäköisesti poistua kaupunkikartoilta palaten vain takaisin alkuperäisesti erään Uudenmaan pikkujoen nimeksi (ja lentokenttälyhenne HEL voi säilyä aivan ennallaan riippumatta kentän koko nimestä Helsinki Vantaa vs. Helsinki Jean Sibelius).

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä liityntälentojen korvattavuuteen tulee, niin oma mielipiteeni on että ne voidaan lakkauttaa jo tulevalla junavaihto Tikkurilassa -järjestelyllä. Ei se mikään ideaaliratkaisu ole, mutta kun fundamentaalinen virhe tehtiin siinä että kehärata ylipäätään valittiin lentoasemayhteydeksi, niin kovin optimaalisia ratkaisuja ei edes ole olemassa.


Et taida kovin paljon matkustaa lentokoneella?




> Itse pidän tätä kovasti huonona ratkaisuna.


Miksi?

----------


## hmikko

Omasta suomalaisesta näkövinkkelistä lentokentän nimeäminen Sibeliukseksi tuntuu pöljältä ja etäisesti angloamerikkalaiselta meningiltä, kun Sibeliuksen mukaan on jo nimetty juna, konserttitalo, musiikkiakatemia, katu suunnilleen jokaisessa suomalaisessa kaupungissa, viulukilpailu, kapellimestarikilpailu, sävellyskilpailu jne. jne. Suklaatkin on Wienin Mozart-malliin. Sibelius-vessapaperiakin vois varmaan tehdä venäläisestä tuontipuusta tai globalisaation hengessä eteläamerikassa kasvatetusta eukalyptuksesta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkoitin lähinnä taloudellisia esteitä, en niinkään teknisiä.


Lentokoneen operointi on todella kallista. Taloudellisempi tuo juna on kuin nykyiset lennot. Kumpikaan tuskin olisi voitollinen, vaan mikäpä julkinen liikenne meidän harvaan asutussa ja pitkien etäisyyksien Suomessamme onkaan?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lentokoneen operointi on todella kallista. Taloudellisempi tuo juna on kuin nykyiset lennot. Kumpikaan tuskin olisi voitollinen, vaan mikäpä julkinen liikenne meidän harvaan asutussa ja pitkien etäisyyksien Suomessamme onkaan?


Juuri näin.

Kun ensin verovaroin on subventoitu pöljä ratayhteys lentokentälle sen sijaan että olisi vedetty pohjoisen rata kentän kautta ja kaikki junat pysähtyisivät kentällä, niin sama kai se on sitten subventoida myös liikennöintiä tuota rataa pitkin.

Tampere ei joka tapauksessa voi eikä saa jäädä vaihdollisen yhteyden päähän lentoasemasta. Se tarkoittaa sijainnillista kuolemaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kovin ne ovat lyhyitä nuo tunneittain Turkuun ajavat junat.


Osaatko sanoa, kuinka paljon lyhyempiä ne ovat verrattuna muiden rataosien 4 - 6 -vaunuisiin (kaksikerros)juniin?  :Very Happy:

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tuli muuten mieleen, että ei Kehäradan kaukojunaliikenne ihan mahdoton ajatus olisi markkinaehtoisenakaan. Open access -operaattori kykenisi strukturoimaan tarjontaansa niin, että se palvelee samaan aikaan useita pieniä puroja suuren virran sijaan. Lentoasemaliikenne itsessään on yksi segmentti, mutta muitakin löytyy.

Esim. matka Tampereelta Helsingin päärautatieasemalle lentoaseman kautta saadaan menemään ajallisesti samoihin nykyisten IC-junien kanssa, jos runkoyhteydellä päästään riittävän lähelle Pendolinon nopeutta. Sopivalla hintatasolla tuo olisi kilpailukykyinen yhteys ihan siinä missä Onnibus Kiasmalta Hervannan kautta Kalevaan n. 2,5 tunnissa.

Toisaalta Tampereelta Espooseen löytyisi varmaan kysyntää ainakin sopivina aikoina. Itsekin pääsisin Tre-Leppävaara -yhteydellä vajaan varttitunnin bussimatkan päähän työpaikastani kun Helsingin keskustan kautta kiertäen bussimatka on n. 40 min.

Muitakin matkustajavirtoja löytynee, mutta eipä monopolin ole tarvinnut sellaisista välittää, kun on keskittynyt vain suurimpiin ja helpoiten kannattaviin matkustajavirtoihin. Jo talousteorian mukaan monopoli johtaa alipalveluun, ja näin onkin ihan selvästi käynyt.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Omasta suomalaisesta näkövinkkelistä lentokentän nimeäminen Sibeliukseksi tuntuu pöljältä ja etäisesti angloamerikkalaiselta meningiltä, kun Sibeliuksen mukaan on jo nimetty juna, konserttitalo, musiikkiakatemia, katu suunnilleen jokaisessa suomalaisessa kaupungissa, viulukilpailu, kapellimestarikilpailu, sävellyskilpailu jne. jne. Suklaatkin on Wienin Mozart-malliin. Sibelius-vessapaperiakin vois varmaan tehdä venäläisestä tuontipuusta tai globalisaation hengessä eteläamerikassa kasvatetusta eukalyptuksesta.


Siltähän se vähän vaikuttaa mutta kun olen kuullut myös ehdotuksia "Helsinki-Urho Kekkonen" -lentokentästä niin se Sibelius on ehdottomasti neutraalimpi eikä herätä ristiriitaisia tunteita.

Joka tapauksessa se ei ole ihan tämän hetken asia muttaa lentokentän nimi, ja epäilen myös että Vantaan kaupunki pistäisi hanttiin jos nimestä tiputettaisiin "Vantaaa" pois koska "Helsinki-Vantaa-Jean Sibelius" olisi liian pitkä nimi. 




> Tampere ei joka tapauksessa voi eikä saa jäädä vaihdollisen yhteyden päähän lentoasemasta. Se tarkoittaa sijainnillista kuolemaa.


Miten niin? Tampere on samassa asemassa kuin Suomen muut kaupungit Helsinkiä lukuunottamatta eivätkä nuo muut kaupungit ole kuolleet siksi ettei niistä pääse junalla suoraan Helsinki-Vantaan kentälle. 

Mun mielestäni ei kannata asian kanssa hätiköidä ennenkuin on nähty miten kehäradan matkustajamäärät ovat kehittyneet. 




> Toisaalta Tampereelta Espooseen löytyisi varmaan kysyntää ainakin sopivina aikoina. Itsekin pääsisin Tre-Leppävaara -yhteydellä vajaan varttitunnin bussimatkan päähän työpaikastani kun Helsingin keskustan kautta kiertäen bussimatka on n. 40 min.


Mikset kulje lähijunalla Pasilasta Leppävaaraan? Matka kestää huimat 10-15 minuuttia. Itse asiassa jos kulkisi kaukojuna kehäradan kautta pääradalta Leppävaraan, nin sen matka kestäisi kauemmin kuin nykyinen vaihdollinen yhteys Pasilan kautta.

t. Rainer

----------


## Multsun poika

Vaikea tosiaan kuvitella miten lentoaseman kautta kulkeva nonstop-yhteys Tampereelta Leppävaaraan olisi nopeampi kuin pendolino Tre-Pasila ja juna Pasila-Leppävaara.

Pendo ajaa Treelta Pasilaan 1.25. Rantaradan nopeilla junilla Pasila-Leppävaara kestää 6-7 min, ja näitä kulkee vartin välein. Lisäpalveluna vielä hitaampi A-juna, joka kulkee 10 min välein.

Lentokenttäjunan maksiminopeus kehäradalla olisi 80 km/h. Käytännössä se ei tuohon nopeuteen yllä, koska sen jaloissa on hitaampi kehäradan juna (10 min vuoroväli). Tampereelta tuleva lentokenttäjuna pysähtyisi varmaan lentoaseman lisäksi ainakin Aviapoliksessa, Vantaankoskella ja Myyrmäessä ja Pitäjänmäellä, jotka ovat isoja työpaikka-alueita.

En ainakaan itse käyttäisi lentokenttäjunaa Tampereelta Leppävaaraan vaan vaihtaisin Pasilassa. Mutta makuja on monia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Osaatko sanoa, kuinka paljon lyhyempiä ne ovat verrattuna muiden rataosien 4 - 6 -vaunuisiin (kaksikerros)juniin?


Ovat ne pidemmät kuin 30 vuotta sitten jolloin normaalikokoonpano oli kolmevaunuinen Dm8-runko tai Dv12 ja kolme vaunua :Wink:  

Helsingin-Turun junien matkustajamäärän vähennys ja vuorojen vähentäminen n vuosi sitten johtui Nokian Salon tehtaiden alasajosta. Nyt tehtaassa on Orionin lääkevarasto.

Nokian mahalasku on näkynyt myös Finskin Kaukoidän lentojen kysynnässä. Tavallaan käsi kädessä kulkeva ilmiö, eli tarvitaanko enää pikayhteyttä Salo-Vantaan lentokenttä-Shanghai?

Lisäksi "Onnidösän" hinnoittelu on pitänyt huolen että omilla rahoillaan matkustavilla on nyt kohtalaisen nopea halpavaihtoehto junalle. VR tulee vastaamaan siihen palautamalla osaan Turun junista ravintolavaunu jollaista onnikassa ei ole. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vaikea tosiaan kuvitella miten lentoaseman kautta kulkeva nonstop-yhteys Tampereelta Leppävaaraan olisi nopeampi kuin pendolino Tre-Pasila ja juna Pasila-Leppävaara.


Ei se nopeampi olisikaan, mutta ei radikaalisti hitaampikaan (puhutaan minuuteista suhteessa lähes kahden tunnin matkaan). Ja olisi vaihdoton. Minulle se olisi houkuttavampi vaihdottomuuden vuoksi.

Yhteys olisi siis vähintään kilpailukykyinen, erityisesti oikein hinnoiteltuna.

----------


## Multsun poika

Kyse on pikemminkin kymmenien minuuttien kuin minuuttien erosta. Laske matka-ajat Tre-Pasila-(Non stop)- Leppävaara ja ota Kehäradan pysähdykset (aviapolis, myyrmäki, Vantaakoski, Pitäjänmäki)  ja nopeusrajoitukset  (80km/h) huomioon.

Miksi lentoaseman kautta kulkevan junayhteyden pitäisi olla erityisen halpa?

----------


## ViviP

> Niin, itse asiassa aika monellakin merkittävällä musiikkihenkilöllä on nykyisin oma nimikkolentokenttänsä (tai siis Varsovan Chopinin lisäksi tulevat mieleen ainakin seuraavat lentoasemat, ja tämä lista on kirjattu vain suurin piirtein ao. henkilöiden syntymävuosien järjestyksessä):
> 
> Salzburg W.A. Mozart W. A. Mozart Airport
> Budapest Franz Liszt Budapest Liszt Ferenc International Airport
> Parma Giuseppe Verdi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parma_Airport
> Donetsk Sergej Prokovjev Donetsk Sergey Prokofiev International Airport
> New Orleans Louis Armstrong Louis Armstrong New Orleans International Airport
> Mar del Plata Astor Piazzolla Astor Piazzolla International Airport
> Liverpool John Lennon Liverpool John Lennon Airport


Mainiosta listasta jäi uupumaan 

Tel Aviv Ben Gurion http://www.iaa.gov.il/en-US/airports...s/default.aspx

muoks. paitsi ettei Ben Gurion ollut suinkaan mikään musiikkihenkilö. Sori kun luin huolimattomasti.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Osaatko sanoa, kuinka paljon lyhyempiä ne ovat verrattuna muiden rataosien 4 - 6 -vaunuisiin (kaksikerros)juniin?


0-2 vaunua lyhempiä. Tosin ainakin aiemmin Turkuun kulki myös 3-vaunuinen kaksikerrosjuna.

Luonnollisesti vertailukohtia rajoittamalla saa toisen lausahduksen kuulostamaan naurettavalta, ei siinä ole mitään vaikeaa. Osaatko sanoa, kuinka paljon lyhempiä Turun junat ovat verrattuna muiden rataosien 14-15-vaunuisiin juniin?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 0-2 vaunua lyhempiä. Tosin ainakin aiemmin Turkuun kulki myös 3-vaunuinen kaksikerrosjuna.
> 
> Luonnollisesti vertailukohtia rajoittamalla saa toisen lausahduksen kuulostamaan naurettavalta, ei siinä ole mitään vaikeaa. Osaatko sanoa, kuinka paljon lyhempiä Turun junat ovat verrattuna muiden rataosien 14-15-vaunuisiin juniin?


Helsinki - Turku -IC-junien kokoonpano ei poikkea pituutensa eikä matkustajapaikkatarjontansa puolesta juurikaan Helsinki - Tampere -junien vastaavasta. Molemmilla reiteillä kulkee 4 - 6 -vaunuisia kaksikerrosjunia. Joka kolmas tunti (keskimäärin) rataosalla Helsinki - Tampere kulkee pidempikin IC-juna (esim. junat 47, 49 ja 55, toisessa suunnassa 48, 50 ja 54, saattaa olla vielä joku muukin molemmissa suunnissa). Nämä pidemmät junat jatkavat Ouluun tai jopa Rovaniemelle saakka, siksi pituuttakin (=matkustajapaikkoja) löytyy (korostuu viikonlopun junissa). Tampereen suunnalla on toki muutakin tarjontaa (joskaan ei läheskään joka tunti vuorokauden aikana), alkaen taajamajunista päättyen Pendolinoon, joilla tietenkin molemmilla on oma roolinsa.

Aika moni lukija todennäköisesti ymmärsi pointtini, että Turun junien pituus ei suuresti poikkea esimerkiksi pääradan vastaavanpituisen reitin IC-junan pituudesta.

----------


## sub

> Et taida kovin paljon matkustaa lentokoneella?


En kovin paljon. Tosin joukkoliikennekeskustelussa ylipäätään en pidä omia liikkumispreferenssejäni kovinkaan merkityksellisinä, monet henkilökohtaisen tarpeen kannalta huonot ratkaisut ovat kokonaisuuden kannalta toimivia. 




> Lentokoneen operointi on todella kallista. Taloudellisempi tuo juna on kuin nykyiset lennot. Kumpikaan tuskin olisi voitollinen, vaan mikäpä julkinen liikenne meidän harvaan asutussa ja pitkien etäisyyksien Suomessamme onkaan?


Vaihtoehto on myös että ei kumpikaan. Raha ei kasva puissa, ja se tässä vaiheessa ilmainen vaihto Tikkurilassa tarjoaa kohtalaisen lentoasemayhteyden. Aikaisempiin huonoihin investointiratkaisuihin täytynee tässä ajassa sopeutua.




> Miksi?


Turusta ajetaan junilla varsin harvakseen Helsinkiin. En pidä järkevänä että tätä suorien junien frekvenssiä vielä heikennettäisiin ohjaamalla osa vuoroista Seutulaan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Aika moni lukija todennäköisesti ymmärsi pointtini, että Turun junien pituus ei suuresti poikkea esimerkiksi pääradan vastaavanpituisen reitin IC-junan pituudesta.


Varmasti ymmärsi - ja ymmärsin minäkin, kirjoitin ehkä turhan kärkevästi. Mutta tuo pointtisi ei nähdäkseni millään tavalla vastannut 339-DF:n pointtiin siitä, että Helsingin ja Turun välillä kulkee kerran tunnissa perin lyhyt juna - mistä ainakin minä rivien välistä luen, että olisi varsin helppoa jättää jokin lyhyt juna ajamatta ja korvata se "lentokenttävuorolla". Jos kysyntää Helsingin keskustaan asti on riittävästi, niitä jäljelle jääviä junia olisi helppo pidentää tarvittaessa vaikka kolminkertaisiksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksi lentoaseman kautta kulkevan junayhteyden pitäisi olla erityisen halpa?


No jos open access -operaattori haluaa sellaista ajaa ja haluaa haalia siihen matkustajia kilpailemalla nopeampien yhteyksien kanssa niin voihan se painaa hintoja alaspäin ihan normaalin kilpailutilanteen mukaisesti. Miksipä ei? Lentoasemayhteyksistä toki yritetään yleensä kiristää maksimihintoja, mutta muukin voi olla kilpailullisesti järkevää jos niin saadaan houkuteltua enemmän asiakkaita ja saadaan nostettua kokonaistuottoa. Nykytilanteessa VR:n hintataso on niin kova, että siitä alaspäin joustaminen ei liene mahdotonta ottaen huomioon tuotantokustannuksen.

----------


## zige94

> Ei se nopeampi olisikaan, mutta ei radikaalisti hitaampikaan (puhutaan minuuteista suhteessa lähes kahden tunnin matkaan). Ja olisi vaihdoton. Minulle se olisi houkuttavampi vaihdottomuuden vuoksi.
> 
> Yhteys olisi siis vähintään kilpailukykyinen, erityisesti oikein hinnoiteltuna.


Se että Tamperelainen Jani tarvitsee kyseisen yhteyden, ei silti tarkoita että olisi kannattava tai järkevä. Lisäksi kuten Rainer on todennut menisi siellä jo kymmenen minuutin välein muutenkin hitaampi juna välissä, siihen vielä n. 2 minuutin turvaväli. Mitä tuollaisella yhteydellä saavutettaisiin? Vaihdoton yhteys Tampereelta Turkuun? Sellainen on jo. Vaihdoton yhteys Tampereelta Espooseen? Kysyntää ei olisi niin paljon, että olisi järkevämpää, etenkään jos kyseinen juna ajettaisiin vaikka muutaman kerran päivässä. Ei ne matkustajat sitä muutaman kerran päivässä menevää junaa odottaisi, vaan mielummin vaihtaisivat Pasilassa Espoon suuntaan menevään junaa. Järkevää olisi saada helpot vaihdot, kuten ne nyt aikalailla jo on.

Enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä olisi esimerkiksi mainitulla Tampere-Lentoasema-Turku junalla, etenkin jos se vähentäisi Kehäradan I/P-junia ja Hki-Turku tai Hki-Tampere junia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta tuo pointtisi ei nähdäkseni millään tavalla vastannut 339-DF:n pointtiin siitä, että Helsingin ja Turun välillä kulkee kerran tunnissa perin lyhyt juna - mistä ainakin minä rivien välistä luen, että olisi varsin helppoa jättää jokin lyhyt juna ajamatta ja korvata se "lentokenttävuorolla".


Ilmeisesti käsitämme eri tavoin ilmaisun "perin lyhyt". Neljästä viiteen kaksikerroksista vaunua IC-junassa on maamme IC-lähdöistä tyypillisin, en mitenkään voi nähdä sitä perin lyhyenä. Kolmivaunuinen IC-juna alkaa jo herättää huomiota, ja jos oikein olen tulkinnut VR:n verkkokauppaa, niin sellainen kokoonpano on tulossa takaisin Rantaradallekin, mutta ei sellaisessa laajuudessa, että niitä menisi "tunnin välein".

339-DF:n ajatusmalli sinänsä voisi olla pohja hieman jalostetummalle mallille: Sekä Helsingistä että Lentoasemalta lähtee keskenään yhteensopivalla kalustolla (olkoon vaikka kaukoliikenteeseen tarkoitettu FLIRT) hoidettava juna Turkuun niin, että rungot yhdistetään yhdeksi junaksi vaikkapa Espoossa (toisessa suunnassa vastaavasti jaettasiin kahdeksi junaksi). Jos tälle liikennöinnille ei ole tarvetta jokaiselle tunnille, ajettakoon näin sitten vaikka joka toinen tunti. Mutta nykyisen tasatahtisen liikennöinnin purkamiseen en lähtisi, varsinkin jos suoria junia Turku - Helsinki puuttuisi yksi sieltä ja toinen täältä. Mutta tämä kaikki on tietenkin teoriaa. Kauan saa vettä virrata Vantaanjoessa, Mätäjoessa, Espoonjoessa ja Aurajoessa, ennenkuin esimerkiksi Huopalahden kolmioraidetta nähdään.

----------


## zige94

> 339-DF:n ajatusmalli sinänsä voisi olla pohja hieman jalostetummalle mallille: Sekä Helsingistä että Lentoasemalta lähtee keskenään yhteensopivalla kalustolla (olkoon vaikka kaukoliikenteeseen tarkoitettu FLIRT) hoidettava juna Turkuun niin, että rungot yhdistetään yhdeksi junaksi vaikkapa Espoossa (toisessa suunnassa vastaavasti jaettasiin kahdeksi junaksi). Jos tälle liikennöinnille ei ole tarvetta jokaiselle tunnille, ajettakoon näin sitten vaikka joka toinen tunti. Mutta nykyisen tasatahtisen liikennöinnin purkamiseen en lähtisi, varsinkin jos suoria junia Turku - Helsinki puuttuisi yksi sieltä ja toinen täältä. Mutta tämä kaikki on tietenkin teoriaa. Kauan saa vettä virrata Vantaanjoessa, Mätäjoessa, Espoonjoessa ja Aurajoessa, ennenkuin esimerkiksi Huopalahden kolmioraidetta nähdään.


Tosin eihän tälläiselle esimerkille kolmioraidetta välttämättä tarvittaisiin, jos junat yhdistettäisiin Huopalahdessa. N. 5 minuuttia tarvittaisiin Huopalahdessa kääntymiseen, joka tosin voi olla vähän haastavaa nykyisillä vuoroväleillä. Tikkurilassa Tampereen suuntaan tämä onnistuisi ongelmitta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Se että Tamperelainen Jani tarvitsee kyseisen yhteyden, ei silti tarkoita että olisi kannattava tai järkevä.


Ja samoin se että vantaalainen Zige94 ei tarvitse sitä, ei tarkoita etteikö sille olisi tarvetta tai että se olisi järjetön.

Kyse on suuremmista asioista kuin henkilökohtaisesta tarpeestani. Kyse on - Tampereen osalta - Tampereen tavoitettavuudesta ja houkuttavuudesta sijoittumiskohteena. Varsinkin tulevissa oloissa, joissa liittymälennot on lopetettu. Nythän niiden määrä on kutistettu jo aivan minimiin verrattuna esim. 15 vuoden takaiseen tarjontaan.

Lentorata olisi palvellut paljon paremmin kuin Kehärata, ja olisi mahdollistanut tällaiset suorat junayhteydet aivan luontaisesti. Eikä vain Tampereelle vaan suurimpaan osaan Helsingin ulkopuolista Suomea. Jostain syystä Vantaa (tai ehkä vain tunnelinrakennuslobby?) vain "tarvitsi" tällaisen joutavanpäiväisen junatunnelin korpien alle stimuloidakseen Aviapoliksen kiinteistöbisneksiä. Ja valtio maksoi suurimman osan laskusta. Miksi valtion pitää stimuloida Vantaan kiinteistöbisneksiä, mutta Tampereelle pitää muka "riittää" vaihdollinen yhteys? Kysynpähän vaan. Eri asia jos Vantaa olisi maksanut ratansa itse, mutta kun ei maksanut vaan piti olla käsi ojossa valtion suuntaan, ja koko rataa perusteltiin muka valtakunnallisella vaikuttavuudella, mikä tosiasiassa on täyttä huuhaata. Mitä entisestään vielä korostaa, jos yritetään torpata kaikki yritykset etsiä lisähyötyjä tuosta vajaakäytölle jäävästä hukkaputkesta.

Jos nyt haluan päättää tämän vuodatuksen positiivisissa merkeissä niin kannustan täten itse kutakin katsomaan tällaisia ehdotuksia etunojassa. Jos kysyntää ei tänään ole niin se todennäköisemmin johtuu siitä, että tarjontaa ei ole - ei siitä että potentiaalista kysyntää ei ole. Jos lasketaan kaikki matkustajavirrat Tampereelta Helsinki-Vantaalle busseilla, lentoyhteyksillä, henkilöautoilla ja osin junallakin, niin näistä tulee jonkinmoinen virta kyllä. Kun ynnätään muutama muu paikkakunta mukaan niin eivät luvut ihan marginaalisia ole.

Kummaa muuten on että pyritään mieluummin keksimään syitä miksi jotain kysyntää ei pitäisi palvella kuin tapoja joilla palvella sellaisia tarpeita joita ei tänä päivänä palvella. Samahan pätee esim. Tampere-Lahti -yhteyksiin ja Tampere-Pietari -junaankin (vaikka tällä hetkellä veikkaan että kysyntä on notkahtanut sattuineista syistä). Jos Tampere-Turku matkustaa melko kohtuullisesti väkeä niin miksi Tampere-Lahti matkustaisi kovin paljon harvempi?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:00 ----------




> Tosin eihän tälläiselle esimerkille kolmioraidetta välttämättä tarvittaisiin, jos junat yhdistettäisiin Huopalahdessa. N. 5 minuuttia tarvittaisiin Huopalahdessa kääntymiseen, joka tosin voi olla vähän haastavaa nykyisillä vuoroväleillä. Tikkurilassa Tampereen suuntaan tämä onnistuisi ongelmitta.


Junien pilkkomiseen ja yhdistämiseen liittyen muuten vinkiksi kiinnostuneille että esim. Narita Express -junia pilkotaan kesken matkan eri suuntiin Tokion asemalla. Ja tunnetusti suunnanvaihto esim. Münchenin Ostbahnhofilla (S3/S7, aikaisemmin S5/S6) sujuu melko sutjakkaasti.

----------


## tkp

> Jos Tampere-Turku matkustaa melko kohtuullisesti väkeä niin miksi Tampere-Lahti matkustaisi kovin paljon harvempi?


Jos junaliikennettä tarkoitat, niin Tampereelta Turkuun pääsee suoraan yhdellä junalla, Lahteen joutuu vaihtamaan Riihimäellä. Ei kovin houkutteleva vaihtoehto kun bussilla pääsee vaihtamatta suunnilleen samassa ajassa. Ja halvemmalla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos junaliikennettä tarkoitat, niin Tampereelta Turkuun pääsee suoraan yhdellä junalla, Lahteen joutuu vaihtamaan Riihimäellä. Ei kovin houkutteleva vaihtoehto kun bussilla pääsee vaihtamatta suunnilleen samassa ajassa. Ja halvemmalla.


Nimenomaan. Riihimäen kolmioraide mahdollistaa vaihdottoman yhteyden, jonka jälkeen otaksun että matkustajamäärä kasvaa. Sama onnistuisi myös suuntaa Riihimäellä vaihtaen, joskin muutaman minuutin hitaammin. Ja onnistuu suuntaa vaihtaen myös Tikkurilassa ellei kolmioraidetta ole (kuten ei ole). Pointti on että vaihdottomuus houkuttaa enemmän matkustajia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Osaatko sanoa, kuinka paljon lyhyempiä ne ovat verrattuna muiden rataosien 4 - 6 -vaunuisiin (kaksikerros)juniin?


Ei kannata alkaa nenäkkääksi kuitenkaan. Ei ne Turun junat siitä pitene, eikä varsinkaan täyty, että samanlaisia tynkäjunia on muuallakin. Juna on tarkoitettu suurten joukkojen kuljettamiseen. Viimeisen 9 kk aikana olen noilla Turun IC-junilla mennyt muistaakseni viidesti. Noista kerroista neljä oli sellaisia, että väkimäärä olisi mahtunut yhteenkin vaunuun.

Ihan kiva se on, että voidaan tarjota tunnin vuoroväliä palvelutasosyistä, en mä sillä. Jos rahakirstun päällä istuisin, saattaisin tuosta jotain sanoakin, mutta kun en istu, tyydyn toteamaan, ettei rahat ainakaan loppu ole.

Mutta jos nyt noista 34 ajaisikin Leppävaaran jälkeen lentoasemalle ja niillä vuoroilla keskustaan menijät vaihtaisivat Espoossa paikallisjunaan, niin kyllä lopputulos olisi enemmän plussaa kuin miinusta. Vaihtoyhteyskin lähtisi leppoisasti samasta laiturista.




> En kovin paljon. Tosin joukkoliikennekeskustelussa ylipäätään en pidä omia liikkumispreferenssejäni kovinkaan merkityksellisinä, monet henkilökohtaisen tarpeen kannalta huonot ratkaisut ovat kokonaisuuden kannalta toimivia.


On kuitenkin helpompi ymmärtää paljon matkustavan tarpeita, jos itsekin matkustaa lentokoneella usein.




> Turusta ajetaan junilla varsin harvakseen Helsinkiin. En pidä järkevänä että tätä suorien junien frekvenssiä vielä heikennettäisiin ohjaamalla osa vuoroista Seutulaan.


Minusta kerran tunnissa on hyvinkin tiheä vuoroväli ainakin suhteessa matkustajamääriin. Mutta ei se mitään, ollaan vaan rauhassa eri mieltä tästä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ei ne Turun junat siitä pitene, eikä varsinkaan täyty, että samanlaisia tynkäjunia on muuallakin. Juna on tarkoitettu suurten joukkojen kuljettamiseen.


Turun reitillä paljon liikennöineet Ed+Edfs+Edb+Edo-kokoonpanot tarjoavat matkustajapaikan noin 370 matkustajalle, eli 100:lle enemmän verrattuna 6-vaunuiseen Pendolinoon. Ne versiot, joissa on vielä toinenkin Ed, tarjoavat 113 lisäpaikkaa äskeisen 370:n lisäksi. Ei VR:n IC:n peruskokoonpano kapasiteettinsa puolesta sentään ihan minijuna ole.

Samat rungot saahaavat radalla edestakaisin pitkin päivää, joten tyhjiä penkkejä aivan varmasti kuljetetaan hiljaisimpien päivien hiljaisimpina tunteina. Lauantai-iltapäivien ja -iltojen osalta Turun reitillä vähennettiin tarjontaa jättämällä kummastakin päästä joka toinen juna pois juurikin sen vuoksi, että kysyntä oli laskenut. VR:n matkahaku tarjoaakin puuttuville tunneille Pohjolan Liikenteen bussivuoroja. Tästä ratkaisusta kaikki eivät ole olleet riemuissaan.

----------


## sub

> On kuitenkin helpompi ymmärtää paljon matkustavan tarpeita, jos itsekin matkustaa lentokoneella usein.


Toki, kuten myös ylikorostaa kokonaisuuden kannalta marginaalisia tarpeita jos ne koskettavat vahvasti henkilökohtaisella tasolla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toki, kuten myös ylikorostaa kokonaisuuden kannalta marginaalisia tarpeita jos ne koskettavat vahvasti henkilökohtaisella tasolla.


Mitenköhän lento- ja junaliikenteen mahdollisimman sujuva yhdistäminen on marginaalinen tarve? Onko intermodaliteetin käsite ollenkaan tuttu?

----------


## sub

> Mitenköhän lento- ja junaliikenteen mahdollisimman sujuva yhdistäminen on marginaalinen tarve? Onko intermodaliteetin käsite ollenkaan tuttu?


Rajallisten resurssien maailmassa on pakko priorisoida. Siinä on aika lailla eroa miten tärkeinä erilaiset ihmiset pitävät eri tarpeita, kuten varmasti olet huomannut esim. tässä ketjussa juuri käydyssä Leppävaara-Tampere -keskustelussa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toki, kuten myös ylikorostaa kokonaisuuden kannalta marginaalisia tarpeita jos ne koskettavat vahvasti henkilökohtaisella tasolla.


Ihan selvyyden vuoksi: en asu Turussa enkä Tampereella. Minulle ei olisi mitään hyötyä tuollaisesta lentokenttäjunasta enkä tulisi sitä koskaan käyttämään. Se ei silti tarkoita sitä, ettenkö pitäisi sitä tarpeellisena.




> Rajallisten resurssien maailmassa on pakko priorisoida. Siinä on aika lailla eroa miten tärkeinä erilaiset ihmiset pitävät eri tarpeita, kuten varmasti olet huomannut esim. tässä ketjussa juuri käydyssä Leppävaara-Tampere -keskustelussa.


Tuskin ne viisi Tampere-Helsinki-lentoa ja neljä Tampere-Tukholma-lentoa nyt ihan turhiakaan on. Ei niitä tyhjinä lennettäisi, kuten ollaan Kemi/Tornion-lentojen kohdalla juurinsaatu nähdä.

Minun on edelleen vaikea nähdä, missä ojassa lehmäsi makaa. Paunun lentokenttäbussiko jäisi toimettomaksi, jos tuo junapeikko joskus toteutuisi?  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Paunun lentokenttäbussiko jäisi toimettomaksi, jos tuo junapeikko joskus toteutuisi?


Eiköhän Kehärata riitä jo tuohon. Vaihdollinenkin junayhteys on Paunua nopeampi ja OnniBus.comin F3-linjalta onnistuu myös vaihdot Kehärataan (Keimolanportista Kivistön asemalle tulee kävelymatkaa muutama sata metriä).

----------


## sub

> Minun on edelleen vaikea nähdä, missä ojassa lehmäsi makaa. Paunun lentokenttäbussiko jäisi toimettomaksi, jos tuo junapeikko joskus toteutuisi?


Ei minulla tässä mitään henkilökohtaisia intressejä ole, muuta kuin ehkä se, että en koe kyseisen ratkaisun yhteiskunnallista panos-tuotos -suhdetta mielekkäänä

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Turun reitillä paljon liikennöineet Ed+Edfs+Edb+Edo-kokoonpanot tarjoavat matkustajapaikan noin 370 matkustajalle, eli 100:lle enemmän verrattuna 6-vaunuiseen Pendolinoon.


Tarkennan aiempia lukemiani. Vain kahdessa ensimmäisessä Sm3-rungossa paikkaluku oli alun perin  262, muutoksen jälkeen lukemaksi tuli 309, sama kuin mitä sarjajunissa on ollut alusta pitäen. Sekin tosin jää kymmenillä alemmaksi verrattuna esittelemäni IC-kokoonpanon lukemaan. Lähde: VR Henkilövaunukuvasto.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei minulla tässä mitään henkilökohtaisia intressejä ole, muuta kuin ehkä se, että en koe kyseisen ratkaisun yhteiskunnallista panos-tuotos -suhdetta mielekkäänä


Toistaiseksi emme edes tiedä paljonko julkista rahaa kuluisi, joten panos/tuotoksesta ei ole käsitystä. Todennäköisesti kyse on kuitenkin pikkurahasta verrattuna siihen tuhlaukseen, että niin idioottimainen hanke kuin Kehärata toteutettiin.

Toisaalta epäsuoraan tässä ilmeisesti myönnät että markkinaehtoisena open access -liikenteenä tuollaista voisi ihan hyvin ajaa, koska silloin yhteiskunnan panos on nolla ja riskin kantaa yrittäjä?

----------


## zige94

> Todennäköisesti kyse on kuitenkin pikkurahasta verrattuna siihen tuhlaukseen, että niin idioottimainen hanke kuin Kehärata toteutettiin.


Kerroppa nyt hyvä mies, millä tavalla Kehärata on idioottimainen hanke? Tälläsille väittämille olisi syytä olla perusteluja. Sen vuoksiko ettei nyt Tampereen tai Turun suunnasta pääse suoraan Kehäradalle, tekee siitä idioottimaisen? Hohhoijaa.

----------


## j-lu

Ottamatta kantaa siihen, kannattaisiko Turusta ja/tai Tampereelta ajaa suoria junia lentokentälle, aika paljolta lätinältä säästyttäisiin, jos rautateiden matkustajaliikenne toimisi markkinaehtoisesti. Silloin joku laskisi kannattavuuden ja mahdollisesti tarjoaisi liikennettä subventoituna tai ilman. Turku ja Tampere voisivat pitää suoran lentokenttäyhteyden subventointia kannattavana tai sitten eivät. Liikennettä syntyisi tai ei. 

Suunnitelmataloudessa varmaa on vain se, että uutta liikennettä ei synny yhtään mihinkään.

----------


## sub

> Toistaiseksi emme edes tiedä paljonko julkista rahaa kuluisi, joten panos/tuotoksesta ei ole käsitystä. Todennäköisesti kyse on kuitenkin pikkurahasta verrattuna siihen tuhlaukseen, että niin idioottimainen hanke kuin Kehärata toteutettiin.


Aivan varmasti olisi ainakin investointikustannusten osalta pikkurahaa kehärataan verrattuna. En kuitenkaan pidä kovinkaan hyvänä perusteluna sitä että on niitä muitakin idioottimaisia hankkeita toteutettu. Yksistään nuo uudet ratasillat maksaisivat kymmeniä miljoonia euroja, joten ei tässä nyt ihan pikkuhiluista ole kyse. 




> Toisaalta epäsuoraan tässä ilmeisesti myönnät että markkinaehtoisena open access -liikenteenä tuollaista voisi ihan hyvin ajaa, koska silloin yhteiskunnan panos on nolla ja riskin kantaa yrittäjä?


Totta kai.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Aivan varmasti olisi ainakin investointikustannusten osalta pikkurahaa kehärataan verrattuna. En kuitenkaan pidä kovinkaan hyvänä perusteluna sitä että on niitä muitakin idioottimaisia hankkeita toteutettu. Yksistään nuo uudet ratasillat maksaisivat kymmeniä miljoonia euroja, joten ei tässä nyt ihan pikkuhiluista ole kyse.


Itse asiassa mitään uutta investointia ei tarvita jos liikennöidään suuntaa Tikkurilassa vaihtaen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:42 ----------




> Suunnitelmataloudessa varmaa on vain se, että uutta liikennettä ei synny yhtään mihinkään.


Totta, ja siksi VR:n monopoli pitää purkaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:44 ----------




> Kerroppa nyt hyvä mies, millä tavalla Kehärata on idioottimainen hanke? Tälläsille väittämille olisi syytä olla perusteluja. Sen vuoksiko ettei nyt Tampereen tai Turun suunnasta pääse suoraan Kehäradalle, tekee siitä idioottimaisen? Hohhoijaa.


Viittaan aiempiin kirjoituksiini tässä ketjussa viimeisten vuosien aikana. En jaksa toistaa kaikkea alusta alkaen.

Summaan nyt vain sen verran, että eräiden arvioiden mukaan Kehäradan hinnalla olisi saanut Lentoradan (jolla saisi koko pääradan kaukojunaliikenteen lentoasemalle) ja Vantaan poikittaisratikan (joka palvelisi tiheämmin pysähdyksin kuin Kehärata). Lisäksi Kehäradan virallinenkin matkamääräarvio on niin matala, että sellaisille joukoille tunnelijunaradan rakentaminen lähentelee mielipuolisuutta. Tampereen ratikankin matkustajamäärät ylittävät Kehäradan luvut, ja ne on ennustettu konservatiivisesti. Eli kyllä perusteluja löytyy.

----------


## zige94

> Viittaan aiempiin kirjoituksiini tässä ketjussa viimeisten vuosien aikana. En jaksa toistaa kaikkea alusta alkaen.
> 
> Summaan nyt vain sen verran, että eräiden arvioiden mukaan Kehäradan hinnalla olisi saanut Lentoradan (jolla saisi koko pääradan kaukojunaliikenteen lentoasemalle) ja Vantaan poikittaisratikan (joka palvelisi tiheämmin pysähdyksin kuin Kehärata). Lisäksi Kehäradan virallinenkin matkamääräarvio on niin matala, että sellaisille joukoille tunnelijunaradan rakentaminen lähentelee mielipuolisuutta. Tampereen ratikankin matkustajamäärät ylittävät Kehäradan luvut, ja ne on ennustettu konservatiivisesti. Eli kyllä perusteluja löytyy.


Kumpikohan nyt oikeasti on hyödyllisempää, ajattaa 3 kaukojunaa kerran tunnissa Lentoasemalle vai 12 lähijunaa kerran tunnissa, joka lisäksi palvelee pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaita Hki keskustaan mennessä ja lisäksi lukuisia lähikunnista tulevia liityntäliikenteessä? Sulla nyt tuntuu olevan vaan joka asiassa valittamista.

----------


## j-lu

^ Miks lentorataa pitkin ei voisi ajaa myös lähijunia?

90 prossaa 615:sta matkustajista on mukana jo Kurvista. Edit: pointtina siis, että joukkoliikenteellä lentoasemalle kulkevat tulevat pääosin kantakaupungista. Pysähdykset välillä Pasila - Helsinki-Vantaa ovat melko turhia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kumpikohan nyt oikeasti on hyödyllisempää, ajattaa 3 kaukojunaa kerran tunnissa Lentoasemalle vai 12 lähijunaa kerran tunnissa, joka lisäksi palvelee pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaita Hki keskustaan mennessä ja lisäksi lukuisia lähikunnista tulevia liityntäliikenteessä? Sulla nyt tuntuu olevan vaan joka asiassa valittamista.


Lentorataa pitkin matka lentoasemalle menee vartissa Helsingistä, Kehäradalla puolessa tunnissa. Bussilla pääsee samaan nopeuteen. Lähijunia olisi voinut myös ajaa.

Vantaan poikittaisratikka olisi poistanut tarpeen bussiliityntään.

Sitäpaitsi vaihdat aihetta koska nyt puhe oli Kehäradan hyödyntämisen parantamisesta, koska tällainen muuten heikkohyötyinen hanke on nyt toteutettu. Kyllä sinne mahtuisi väliin kaukojuniakin, varsinkin kiireisimmän ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella. Ei se olisi keneltäkään pois.

En näe tarvetta henkilöön meneviin kommentteihin (vrt. viimeinen virkkeesi).

----------


## zige94

> 90 prossaa 615:sta matkustajista on mukana jo Kurvista. Edit: pointtina siis, että joukkoliikenteellä lentoasemalle kulkevat tulevat pääosin kantakaupungista. Pysähdykset välillä Pasila - Helsinki-Vantaa ovat melko turhia.


Jonkun 615:n kapasiteetti ja matkustajamäärät eivät kerro sitä tosi asiaa. Muista kaupunginosista tullaan juuri 615:n matkan varrelle. Lisäksi kaikki matkustajat eivät välttämättä kentälle mene. Se mitä 615:n kyytiin tulee niin ei kerro todellista matkustajamäärää.

Eräät henkilöt eivät vaan kestä sitä totuutta et Kehärata, joka palvelee paremmin kuin lentorata, on hyödyllisempi. Tottakai oltaisiin voitu tehdä kolmioraiteet Havukoskelle ja Huopalahteen, mutta niitä ei nyt sitten tehty. Vieläkin olisi kuitenkin mahdollisuus ajattaa kaukoliikennejunia, vaatisi tosin suunnanvaihdon Hpl+Hkh/Tkl.

----------


## Max

Tällä hetkellä lentoasemalle tullaan pääkaupunkiseudun eri osista pääasiassa taksilla. Itse menin viime maanantaina noin klo 6 aamulla ja liikenteessä siellä parin kilometrin säteellä lentoasemasta oli takseja noin 80% kaikista autoista. Ja liikennettä oli aika paljon. Samoin palatessani keskiviikkona 23:30 oli taksitolpalla jonoa vähintään parinsadan hengen verran. Tuosta porukasta uskoisin siirtymisen junaan olevan todennäköisempää kuin siirtymisen bussiin. Helsingin kantakaupungin asukkaat, joille 615 on kätevä, ovat lopulta aika pieni osa pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaista.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tällä hetkellä lentoasemalle tullaan pääkaupunkiseudun eri osista pääasiassa taksilla. Itse menin viime maanantaina noin klo 6 aamulla ja liikenteessä siellä parin kilometrin säteellä lentoasemasta oli takseja noin 80% kaikista autoista. Ja liikennettä oli aika paljon. Samoin palatessani keskiviikkona 23:30 oli taksitolpalla jonoa vähintään parinsadan hengen verran. Tuosta porukasta uskoisin siirtymisen junaan olevan todennäköisempää kuin siirtymisen bussiin. Helsingin kantakaupungin asukkaat, joille 615 on kätevä, ovat lopulta aika pieni osa pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaista.


Noihin kellonaikoihin alkaa taksi olemaan ainoa viisas vaihtoehto kentälle menossa. 615 palvelee Tuusulanväylän, Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien vartta. Arkiaamuna Mannerheimintieltä pääsee vain linjalla 415 (lähdöt 5:05 ja 5:50). Juna, jonka liikenneajat 6-24, ei tulle vähentämään taksien tarvetta. Asemat ovat huonosti tavoitettavissa.

----------


## zige94

> Juna, jonka liikenneajat 6-24, ei tulle vähentämään taksien tarvetta. Asemat ovat huonosti tavoitettavissa.


Kehäradan junan ekat lähdöt on vähän ennen viittä aamulla kentälle päin ja vika kentältä keskustaan yhden jälkeen, joten hyvin heitetty ajat. Lähteenä toimii HSL:n ja Kehäradan fb-sivut.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kehäradan junan ekat lähdöt on vähän ennen viittä aamulla kentälle päin ja vika kentältä keskustaan yhden jälkeen, joten hyvin heitetty ajat. Lähteenä toimii HSL:n ja Kehäradan fb-sivut.


Aivan eli Liikennöintiajat

10 minuutin välein
maanantai-perjantai klo 6-19, lauantaisin klo 9-19

15 minuutin välein
maanantai-perjantai klo 19-22, lauantaisin klo 7-9 ja 19-22, sunnuntaisin klo 10-22

30 minuutin välein
maanantai-perjantai klo 4-6 ja 22-24, lauantaisin klo 5-7 ja 22-24, sunnuntaisin klo 5-10 ja klo 22-24

Siis käytännössä olematon liikenne lentojen aamu- ja iltakoneiden aikaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> 30 minuutin välein
> maanantai-perjantai klo 4-6 ja 22-24, lauantaisin klo 5-7 ja 22-24, sunnuntaisin klo 5-10 ja klo 22-24
> 
> Siis käytännössä olematon liikenne lentojen aamu- ja iltakoneiden aikaan.


Nerokasta aikataulutusta! Finnairin iltalennot Euroopasta saapuvat pääosin klo 21-22 välillä (jonka jälkeenkin toki tulee vielä lentoja, joitakin vielä jopa klo 23 jälkeen). Useimmiten saavun juuri noilla lennoilla ja olen tuohon aikaan lentoasemalla. Tuo aikataulu tarkoittaa puolen tunnin vuoroväliä Tikkurilaan, josta on mahdollista ehkä ehtiä Tampereen-junaan. Ei kovin houkutteleva vaihtoehto, myöhästymisen riski kun on ilmeinen.

Toisaalta varsinkaan tuohon aikaan ei olisi temppu eikä mikään mahduttaa Flirtillä ajettavia kaukojunia lähijunien sekaan. Uskon kyllä että 10 min vuorovälin keskellekin sellaisen saa mahdutettua tarvittaessa kerran-pari tunnissa ilman että liikennöinnin luotettavuus heikkenee liikaa. Toisaalta ottaen huomioon matkustajamääräennusteet 15 min vuoroväli voisi olla perustellumpi lähijunille, ja säästäisi lisäksi HSL:n rahaa. 15 min keskelle 7,5 minuuttiin ei ole mikään ongelma mahduttaa lisäjunaa.

Muistutettakoon, että vuorovälin harventaminen 10 --> 15 min pidentää keskimääräistä odotusaikaa vain 5 --> 7,5 min eli 2,5 min, mikä on todella vähän. Samalla vuoromäärä tippuu 6 --> 4 per tunti eli 33 %. Kolmannes pois kustannuksista 2,5 min lisäodotuksella kuulostaa fantastiselta diililtä, kun suurimman osan päivästä junia ajetaan kuitenkin puolityhjinä. No, ehkä klo 7-8.30 voisi ajaa 10 min välillä, samoin klo 16-17.30. Tms. Sen pitäisi riittää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei minulla tässä mitään henkilökohtaisia intressejä ole, muuta kuin ehkä se, että en koe kyseisen ratkaisun yhteiskunnallista panos-tuotos -suhdetta mielekkäänä


Koska lentäminen nyt muutenkin on vaan eliitin hommaa?  :Smile: 




> Nerokasta aikataulutusta! Finnairin iltalennot Euroopasta saapuvat pääosin klo 21-22 välillä (jonka jälkeenkin toki tulee vielä lentoja, joitakin vielä jopa klo 23 jälkeen).


En jaksa kaivaa, mutta mun tuntuma on nimenomaan se, että pääaalto saapuu klo 23 kieppeillä, plusmiinus tunti. Tyypillinen konekierto Eurooppaan on lähtö Helsingistä 8 aikaan, paluu 15 aikaan, lähtö 16 aikaan ja paluu 23 aikaan, ±½h. Jolloinka tässä toteutuu juuri se mielettömyys, josta olen tässä ketjussa tainnut useampaan kertaan sanoa  jos lentosi on laskeutumassa klo 23, se onkin 20 minuuttia myöhässä mikä ei ole mitenkään poikkeuksellista ja odottelet laukkuja 25 minuuttia, mikä ei myöskään ole mitenkään poikkeuksellista, niin ei siihen 24 lähteneeseen junaan enää ehdi.

Laiha lohtu Jani, mutta musta tuntuu että kehärata on lentomatkustajalle melkein yhtä tarpeeton, oli koti sitten Tampereella tai Helsingissä  :Smile:  Kyllä HSL osasi tämänkin sössiä meille.




> Eräät henkilöt eivät vaan kestä sitä totuutta et Kehärata, joka palvelee paremmin kuin lentorata, on hyödyllisempi.


Mä en muotoilisi noin mustavalkoisesti. Niiden hyödyt vaan on ihan erilaiset. Lentorata olisi palvellut maakuntien yhteyksiä lentoasemalle. Kehärata palvelee yhteyksiä Vantaan lähiöistä ja lentoaseman työpaikka-alueilta Helsingin keskustaan + radanvarteen.

Sitä voi tietysti yrittää arvottaa, kummat noista hyödyistä on tärkeämmät, mitä vaikutuksia niillä on ja olisiko palvelun voinut hoitaa jollain muulla konstilla, kuten liityntälennoilla tai pikaratikalla, ja mitä se vaihtoehtoinen konsti kustantaa.

Mun mielestä kehärata ei tee lentorataa tarpeettomaksi. Toivon, että se jollain aikavälillä toteutuu ja jatkuu suoraan Tallinnaan.




> Siis käytännössä olematon liikenne lentojen aamu- ja iltakoneiden aikaan.


Kyllä toi aamukoneille toimii ihan hyvin, jos ei tarvii lähteä jollain aamuviiden lissabonilaisella. Aamuaalto on noin 7.308.10, ja ihan hyvin riittää, että on kentällä tuntia ennen koneenlähtöä. Tietysti tuo edellyttää sitä, että junat kulkevat niin luotettavasti, että se tunti riittää  ainakin omalla autolla se riittää hyvin.

----------


## sub

> Koska lentäminen nyt muutenkin on vaan eliitin hommaa?


Suunnilleen yhtä paljon kuin psykologia on keittiöhommaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En jaksa kaivaa, mutta mun tuntuma on nimenomaan se, että pääaalto saapuu klo 23 kieppeillä, plusmiinus tunti. Tyypillinen konekierto Eurooppaan on lähtö Helsingistä 8 aikaan, paluu 15 aikaan, lähtö 16 aikaan ja paluu 23 aikaan, ±½h. Jolloinka tässä toteutuu juuri se mielettömyys, josta olen tässä ketjussa tainnut useampaan kertaan sanoa  jos lentosi on laskeutumassa klo 23, se onkin 20 minuuttia myöhässä mikä ei ole mitenkään poikkeuksellista ja odottelet laukkuja 25 minuuttia, mikä ei myöskään ole mitenkään poikkeuksellista, niin ei siihen 24 lähteneeseen junaan enää ehdi.
> 
> Laiha lohtu Jani, mutta musta tuntuu että kehärata on lentomatkustajalle melkein yhtä tarpeeton, oli koti sitten Tampereella tai Helsingissä  Kyllä HSL osasi tämänkin sössiä meille.


Ulkomuistista kaivellen Pariisin kone saapuu klo 22 pintaan ja Lontoon kone lähempänä klo 23. Saksan lennot tulevat jo klo 21-22 välillä, ja näppituntuma on että aika moni muukin. Ehkä voisi laajentaa aikahaarukaksi n. 21.30-23.00. 21-22 perustuu lähinnä siihen että 2-3 viimeisen vuoden aikana olen sattumoisin yleensä ollut niillä Saksan lennoilla (München tai Berliini). Onhan siellä tosin sitten vielä Lufthansan iltalento Münchenistä, joka taitaa saapua joskus 23.05 tai 23.10 paikkeilla. Sillä kun tulee, on kotona Tampereella tyypillisesti joskus varttia vailla 03 aamuyöstä (Paunun Expressbussilla ja taksilla).

Eli eipä näytä olevan paljon iloa Euroopan-matkustajille Kehäradasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Summaan nyt vain sen verran, että eräiden arvioiden mukaan Kehäradan hinnalla olisi saanut Lentoradan (jolla saisi koko pääradan kaukojunaliikenteen lentoasemalle) ja Vantaan poikittaisratikan (joka palvelisi tiheämmin pysähdyksin kuin Kehärata).


No ne eräät ovat arvioineet täysin väärin. Lentorata on yli 2 kertaa niin pitkä kuin kehärata ja  kulkisi koko matkan tunnelissa Pasilasta kentälle ja jossain Tuusulan metsissä kulkisi vähän matkaa maan pinnalla kunnes se taas sukeltaisi maan alle ennen Keravaa. Lentorata ei olisi palvellut pk-seudun asukkaita paitsi matkoilla lentokentälle mutta HSL:n liput tuskin kelpaisi sen junissa koska olisivat kaukojunia.

Ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto kehäradalle olisi ollut metro Pasilasta kentälle jolla olisi väliasemia Maunulassa, Tammistossa ja Pakkalassa, ym. Tätä metroa olisi tietenkin ollut paras jatkaa Pasilasta etelään Töölön suuntaan joten hintaa sillekin olisi tullut. Muttta jälkeenpäin ajatellen ehkä halvempi ratkaisu kuin kehärata + kolmen aseman Pisara? 

Mutta nyt tehtiin siis kehärata joka oli siis edulinen ja sopivin tällaiselle pikkukaupungille kuin Helsinki. Eipä kovin monesta muusta näin pienestä kaupungista ajeta kaukojunia lentokentän kautta.

Sitten muuten jos ärsyttää myöhäinen kotiinpaluu ulkomaanmatkalta, oletko miettinyt ylimääräistä hotelliypöymistä matkakohteessa ja tulemista ensimmäisellä aamukoneella Helsinkiin. Jos on työnantajan mielestä korvaamaton työntekijä niin varmaan he suostuisivat siihen.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Lentorata ei itsessään palvelisi kaupunkia, mutta vapauttaisi pääradan kaukojunaraiteet tiheämmälle paikallisliikenteelle. Ne raiteet ovat jo valmiiksi taajaman keskellä, eivät tunnelissa.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta nyt tehtiin siis kehärata joka oli siis edulinen ja sopivin tällaiselle pikkukaupungille kuin Helsinki. Eipä kovin monesta muusta näin pienestä kaupungista ajeta kaukojunia lentokentän kautta.


Tukholma, Kööpenhamina, Zürich, Wien ........

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No ne eräät ovat arvioineet täysin väärin. Lentorata on yli 2 kertaa niin pitkä kuin kehärata ja  kulkisi koko matkan tunnelissa Pasilasta kentälle ja jossain Tuusulan metsissä kulkisi vähän matkaa maan pinnalla kunnes se taas sukeltaisi maan alle ennen Keravaa. Lentorata ei olisi palvellut pk-seudun asukkaita paitsi matkoilla lentokentälle mutta HSL:n liput tuskin kelpaisi sen junissa koska olisivat kaukojunia.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Sitten muuten jos ärsyttää myöhäinen kotiinpaluu ulkomaanmatkalta, oletko miettinyt ylimääräistä hotelliypöymistä matkakohteessa ja tulemista ensimmäisellä aamukoneella Helsinkiin. Jos on työnantajan mielestä korvaamaton työntekijä niin varmaan he suostuisivat siihen.


Lentoradan ei tarvitse kulkea koko matkaa tunnelissa. Uskoakseni näin uskotellaan, jotta hintalappu pysyisi tarkoituksella korkeampana kuin Kehäradalla. Sekä jotta aikanaan tunnelilobby saisi maksimaalisesti urakoita. Lippujen kelpoisuus ja junatarjonta ovat täysin päätettävissä olevia asioita.

En uskottele itselleni että olen korvaamaton. Matkat täytyy järjestää taloudellisesti. Pari kertaa olen palannut aamukoneella, mutta silloin tuhraantuu koko seuraava työpäivä matkustukseen. Sellaiseen ajankäyttöön ei minulla ole varaa, työt kasaantuvat liikaa. Enkä mielelläni käytä lauantaita matkustamiseen. Mennessä tuhlaan sitäpaitsi jo yhden päivän, kun en millään jaksa herätä klo 04 aamuyöstä ehtiäkseni aamulennolle, kuten joskus takavuosina. Lennän iltapäivälennolla ja olen perillä pirteänä seuraavana aamuna hotelliyön jälkeen. Kaksi tuhlattua päivää on liikaa - paitsi Amerikkaan lentäessä, jolloin ei ole vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lentorata ei itsessään palvelisi kaupunkia, mutta vapauttaisi pääradan kaukojunaraiteet tiheämmälle paikallisliikenteelle. Ne raiteet ovat jo valmiiksi taajaman keskellä, eivät tunnelissa.


Paitsi että kehärataa ei olisi siinä tapauksessa rakennettu ollenkaan ja lähijunaliikenteen matkustajamäärät eivät myöskään nousisi. Mitä järkeä pitää 4 raidetta varattuna lähiliikenteelle sellaisessa tilanteessa?

Täytyy muistaa kanssa että pääradan kaukoraiteiden kapasiteettia vapautui lisää kun Vuosaaren satamarata valmistui ja tavarajunat poistuivat pääradalta Keravan eteläpuolelta. Eli milloin se kapasiteetti ennustetaan että loppusisi? 2030? 2050? 

t. Rainer

----------


## zige94

> Tukholma, Kööpenhamina, Zürich, Wien ........


Vertaatko Tukholmaa Helsinkiin? Heh...

----------


## petteri

> Vertaatko Tukholmaa Helsinkiin? Heh...


Mitä nauramista siinä on. Helsingin seudulla on 1,42 miljoonaa asukasta (3658 km2), rajatapaukset Porvoo ja Lohja mukaan laskettuna 1,52 miljoonaa (4662 km2). Laajalla Tukholman seudulla (6530 km2) on 2,19 miljoonaa asukasta. On Tukholma jonkin verran isompi, mutta samalla hehtaarilla kuitenkin.

Helsingin lentoaseman ja Arlandan palvelualueen asukasmäärä ei myöskään ole valtavan erilainen. Ruotsissa on enemmän asukkaita, mutta Kastrup, Landwetter ja Gardenmoen ovat Arlandan ohelle merkittävän kansainvälisen liikenteen kenttiä, joka tasoittaa tilannetta. Helsingin lentoasema taas käytännössä palvelee koko Etelä-Suomea.

----------


## MJG

> Ulkomuistista kaivellen Pariisin kone saapuu klo 22 pintaan ja Lontoon kone lähempänä klo 23. Saksan lennot tulevat jo klo 21-22 välillä, ja näppituntuma on että aika moni muukin. Ehkä voisi laajentaa aikahaarukaksi n. 21.30-23.00. 21-22 perustuu lähinnä siihen että 2-3 viimeisen vuoden aikana olen sattumoisin yleensä ollut niillä Saksan lennoilla (München tai Berliini). Onhan siellä tosin sitten vielä Lufthansan iltalento Münchenistä, joka taitaa saapua joskus 23.05 tai 23.10 paikkeilla. Sillä kun tulee, on kotona Tampereella tyypillisesti joskus varttia vailla 03 aamuyöstä (Paunun Expressbussilla ja taksilla).
> 
> Eli eipä näytä olevan paljon iloa Euroopan-matkustajille Kehäradasta.


Illan ruuhkahuippu Helsinki-Vantaalla on myöhään. Esimerkiksi tänään laskeutuu klo 22 ja 01:n välillä yli 40 konetta. Ajatus siitä, että tätä iltaruuhkaa palvellaan 30 minuutin vuorovälillä ja pannaan lappu luukulle klo 24, on aika koominen.

Tai sitten HSL:llä on realistinen käsitys kysynnästä. Kerran suomalaisessa juoppojunassa matkustanut lentomatkustaja aivan taatusti valitsee bussin tai taksin seuraavalla kerralla.

----------


## j-lu

> Laiha lohtu Jani, mutta musta tuntuu että kehärata on lentomatkustajalle melkein yhtä tarpeeton, oli koti sitten Tampereella tai Helsingissä  Kyllä HSL osasi tämänkin sössiä meille.


Itse asiassa nyt kun vähän jaksoi perehtyä, niin kehärata on helsinkiläisille vähän sama kuin metro epoolaisille. Se palvelee harvemmin pysähdyksin harvempaa matkustajapotentiaalia ihan yhtä hitaasti, mitä bussit ovat palvelleet tähän mennessä. 

Kehäradasta hyötyvät lähinnä Helsinkiin päin tulevat turistit ja liikematkustajat, jotka yöpyvät keskustassa. Heille juna on selkeä ja helppo toisin kuin ehkä bussi.

----------


## hylje

> Paitsi että kehärataa ei olisi siinä tapauksessa rakennettu ollenkaan ja lähijunaliikenteen matkustajamäärät eivät myöskään nousisi. Mitä järkeä pitää 4 raidetta varattuna lähiliikenteelle sellaisessa tilanteessa?


Mikseivät nousisi? Pääradan asemataajamissa on lääniä rakentaa koteja ja työpaikkoja vaikka miljoonille suomalaisille. Palvelut ovat jo valmiina. Asemataajamia voi rakentaa lisää lyhentämällä asemanväliä kaupunkiradalla, kun nopeampaa liikennettä on muutenkin tarjolla kaukoliikenteen radalla.

Parempi palvelu eri nopeuksisilla linjoilla nostaa matkustajamääriä, vaikka uudisrakentaminen jäisikin maltilliseksi.

----------


## Max

> Muistutettakoon, että vuorovälin harventaminen 10 --> 15 min pidentää keskimääräistä odotusaikaa vain 5 --> 7,5 min eli 2,5 min, mikä on todella vähän. Samalla vuoromäärä tippuu 6 --> 4 per tunti eli 33 %. Kolmannes pois kustannuksista 2,5 min lisäodotuksella kuulostaa fantastiselta diililtä, kun suurimman osan päivästä junia ajetaan kuitenkin puolityhjinä. No, ehkä klo 7-8.30 voisi ajaa 10 min välillä, samoin klo 16-17.30. Tms. Sen pitäisi riittää.


Olen kyllä tähän asti elänyt uskossa, että Vantaankosken suunnan junat ovat täynnä ilman Kehärataakin, 10 minuutin vuorovälillä. Kaipa niihin sitten voisi lisätä runkoja, että tuohon päästäisiin? Pääradan junat ovat myös ihan riittävän täysiä varsinkin ruuhka-aikana mutta siellä on Keravan suunnan lähijuna jatkossakin toisena tasoittamassa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olen kyllä tähän asti elänyt uskossa, että Vantaankosken suunnan junat ovat täynnä ilman Kehärataakin, 10 minuutin vuorovälillä. Kaipa niihin sitten voisi lisätä runkoja, että tuohon päästäisiin? Pääradan junat ovat myös ihan riittävän täysiä varsinkin ruuhka-aikana mutta siellä on Keravan suunnan lähijuna jatkossakin toisena tasoittamassa.


Siinä itse Kehäradan osuudella viralllinen ennuste on muistini mukaan yllättävän matala, luokkaa että raitiotiellä palvelisi soveliaammin.

Tosin myönnän että ehdotus on tarkoituksellisen provokatiivinen. Kannattaa tuota vuoroväliäkin miettiä. Olkoonkin että uskon ettei junan lisääminen 10 min vuorovälin keskelle kerran tunnissa olisi mahdotonta. Tekninen vuoroväliminimi lienee 4 min joten 5 min väli pitäisi olla mahdollisuuksien rajoissa.

----------


## Max

> Siinä itse Kehäradan osuudella viralllinen ennuste on muistini mukaan yllättävän matala, luokkaa että raitiotiellä palvelisi soveliaammin.


Tuo on toki mahdollista mutta liikennesuunnitelmien mukaan ymmärtääkseni mitään erillisiä junia välillä Helsinki-Vantaankoski ei kohta enää ajeta. Väen siis täytyy mahtua kyytiin ei ainoastaan Aviapoliksen ja Kivistön, vaan myös Huopalahden ja Pohjois-Haagan välillä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuo on toki mahdollista mutta liikennesuunnitelmien mukaan ymmärtääkseni mitään erillisiä junia välillä Helsinki-Vantaankoski ei kohta enää ajeta. Väen siis täytyy mahtua kyytiin ei ainoastaan Aviapoliksen ja Kivistön, vaan myös Huopalahden ja Pohjois-Haagan välillä.


Tämähän on tietysti ihan siitä kiinni miten liikennöinti suunnitellaan. Se on nyt suunniteltu tietyllä tavalla, mutta kysyä sopii onko tämä kaikkein järkevin tapa hyödyntää kallista infraa.

Osoittaa tietysti aivan erityistä luovuutta suunnitella mahdollisimman kallis tunnelirataosuus linjan kaikkein vähiten kuormitetulle osuudelle. Ja sitten pakottaa linjastosuunnittelulla ajamaan mahdollisimman paljon puolityhjiä junia sen läpi. Vieläpä niin ettei mukaan mahdu laadullisesti erilaista liikennettä, joka voisi tuoda lisämatkustajia. Suomalaiset erityisolosuhteet?

----------


## MJG

> Tämähän on tietysti ihan siitä kiinni miten liikennöinti suunnitellaan. Se on nyt suunniteltu tietyllä tavalla, mutta kysyä sopii onko tämä kaikkein järkevin tapa hyödyntää kallista infraa.


Pieni epäilyksen siemen on olemassa, että onko sitä suunniteltu.

Toistuvasti nimittäin tulee esiin HSL:n verraten yllättävä tiedote: _Kehäradan lopullisista pysähtymisasemista ei ole vielä tehty päätöstä. Kehäradan junien lopulliset pysähtymispaikat varmistuvat huhtikuussa._

Radan valmistuttua siis lähdetään koeajolla kokeilemaan, kuinka hyvin Flirteilllä ehditään ajamaan rataa. HSL:n ehdotus on, että Ilmala, Käpylä ja Tapanila jätettäisiin väliin ja Helsinki haraa vastaan. HSL tarkastelee asiaa kustannussäästöjen kannalta. HSL:n tuote ei siis ole liikenteen palvelutaso, vaan rahan säästäminen.

----------


## 339-DF

> HSL:n tuote ei siis ole liikenteen palvelutaso, vaan rahan säästäminen.


Näinhän on ollut HSL-aikojen alusta asti, kaikkien muiden liikennemuotojen paitsi metron kohdalla. Takavuosina teatteri meni niin, että HSL esitti lakkautuslistan, jossa suosituimmilta linjoilta, nilltä joiden kyytiin oli jo valmiiksi hankala mahtua, vähennettin vuoroja. Seuraavassa näytöksessä Helsinki paheksui ja kaivoi kuvetta. Loppunäytöksessä supistuksia ei tehty, kaikki olivat tyytyväisiä ja HSL lihoi.

Kehäradan kohdalla olisi sulaa mielettömyyttä lähteä skippailemaan asemia. Ensin tehdään valtavan kallis paikallisliikennerata ja sitten junat eivät pysähdy. Kyllä selkein palvelukonsepti on sellainen, jossa nimenomaan tällainen pk-seudun sisäinen paikallisjuna pysähtyy kaikilla asemilla. Kauempaa Keravalta ym tulevat junat voivat sitten skippailla.

Ilmeisesti kehärata ei ole riittävän seksikäs hanke, kun sen kohdalla voidaan säästää asemapysähdyksistä, liikennöintiajoista ja vuoroväleistä. Länsimetro sen sijaan on seksikäs kuin mikä, siellä ne suhailee kalliissa tunnelissa niin tiheään, ettei bussiliikenteeseen ole varaa juuri ollenkaan ja lippujen hintoja pitäisi nostaa kymmeniä prosentteja, elleivät kunnat taas kaiva kuvettaan. Siinä teatterissa kun on vasta ensimmäinen näytös nähty. Lähde: https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com...i-tienataanko/

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ilmeisesti käsitämme eri tavoin ilmaisun "perin lyhyt". Neljästä viiteen kaksikerroksista vaunua IC-junassa on maamme IC-lähdöistä tyypillisin, en mitenkään voi nähdä sitä perin lyhyenä.


Kyllä. Sinä vertaat nelivaunuista junaa normaaliin suomalaiseen lyhyen matkan kaukojunaan, joka on sen neljä-viisi vaunua. Minä vertaan nelivaunuista junaa siihen mitä se voisi olla, eli Pääradan pitkän matkan kaukojunaan, joka voi hyvinkin olla 14-15 vaunua. Se, että jokin junanmitta on nykyoloissa normaali, ei minusta vielä tarkoita ettei se samalla voisi olla myös perin lyhyt.




> 339-DF:n ajatusmalli sinänsä voisi olla pohja hieman jalostetummalle mallille: Sekä Helsingistä että Lentoasemalta lähtee keskenään yhteensopivalla kalustolla (olkoon vaikka kaukoliikenteeseen tarkoitettu FLIRT) hoidettava juna Turkuun niin, että rungot yhdistetään yhdeksi junaksi vaikkapa Espoossa (toisessa suunnassa vastaavasti jaettasiin kahdeksi junaksi). Jos tälle liikennöinnille ei ole tarvetta jokaiselle tunnille, ajettakoon näin sitten vaikka joka toinen tunti.


Miksei. Väistämättä tulee mieleen, että voisihan tällaisen lentokenttäjunan "toisesta päästään" kytkeä myös Tampereen-junaan.




> Mutta nykyisen tasatahtisen liikennöinnin purkamiseen en lähtisi, varsinkin jos suoria junia Turku - Helsinki puuttuisi yksi sieltä ja toinen täältä.


Ei, se ei todellakaan olisi kovin hyvä vaihtoehto. Jos junia lähtisi keskustan ja lentokentän välille jakamaan, pitäisi jaon olla ennustettavissa ja hyvin muistettavissa; esimerkiksi kahden tunnin välein molempiin (yhteensä tunnin vuoroväli) tai tunnin välein molempiin (yhteensä puolen tunnin vuoroväli).

----------


## Knightrider

Asian voi toisaalta nähdä niinkin päin, että nopeammat yhteydet lentoasemalle ovat palvelutason kasvattamista. Pienet maitolaiturit eivät tarvitse Helsingissä viiden, eikä Vantaalla 10 minuutin vuoroväliä. Suurin osa Kehäradan matkoista tehtäneen isojen asemien (Hki, Pasila, Malmi, Puistola, Tikkurila, Lentoasema, Aviapolis, Kivistö, Martinlaakso, Myyrmäki, Kannelmäki, Huopalahti, Pasila, Hki) välillä ja kiireisimmät lienevät Aviapolikseen ja Lentoasemalle matkustavat.  Myös matkustajamassat täytyy saada mahtumaan kyytiin, eikä siihen auta Vantaan peltoseisakkeiden mukaan mitoitetut junat. oko Helsingissä ajaa liian lyhyet ja harvat junat, tai sitten ajetaan Vantaalla liian tiheään tai liian pitkillä junilla.

Mutta voitaisiinko näitä peltojen pätkävuoroja ajaa hieman harvemmin pidemmillä junilla niin, että Helsingistä kohti Huopalahtea lähtisi kaupunkiraiteilla junia kolmella linjalla, 15 min välein per linja: 58/A, 03/X, 06/PI, 13/A, 18/X, 21/PI... X tarkoittaen Kehäradan nopeampaa junaa ja PI kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvää. X:llä olisi mahdollisuus ajaa Lentoasemalle 10 minuuttia nopeammin, kuin mitä kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvä linja. Pääradalla voitaisiin ajaa vastaavasti kaupunkiraiteilla X, P/I- ja N-junia. Jos pääradan varaus kahdelle lisäraiteelle käytettäisiin edes yhden raiteen osalta, tai kaukoliikenne siirrettäisiin osittain tai kokonaan Lentoasemalle, siirtyisivät mm. Keravan puolinopeat K-junat sinne.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sinä vertaat nelivaunuista junaa normaaliin suomalaiseen lyhyen matkan kaukojunaan, joka on sen neljä-viisi vaunua. Minä vertaan nelivaunuista junaa siihen mitä se voisi olla, eli Pääradan pitkän matkan kaukojunaan, joka voi hyvinkin olla 14-15 vaunua.


Itse asiassa 4 - 5 kaksikerroksisesta vaunusta rakentuva kokoonpano on nykyään vakiotavaraa paljon muuallakin kuin vain Etelä-Suomen lyhyillä reiteillä. Helsingistä Kajaaniin ja Joensuuhun kulkevat IC:t ovat suurimmaksi osaksi sen "pituisia" (mielestäni paikkaluku on paljon olennaisempi juttu tässä). Aamun IC 43 Helsinki - Oulu mahtuu sekin tähän raamiin. 

 Keskustelussa mainittu 14 - 15 kaksikerroksista vaunua on hyvin teoreettinen kokoonpano, en sellaiseen muista törmänneeni koskaan - en ainakaan päiväjunien osalta. IC 55:tä (Helsinki - Oulu, lähtö Hkistä klo 16:06) olen varsin säännöllisesti käyttänyt perjantaisin ja aikanaan siinä oli todellakin 13 - 14 vaunua, mutta silloin ainakin puolet vaunuista oli yksikerroksisia, ja niistäkin kaksi sellaista ravintolavaunua, joihin ei ollut paikanvarausmahdollisuutta. Nykyään tuon suunnan pisimmät junat taitavat olla noin 10-vaunuisia (juhlapyhien junat ovat oma juttunsa), ja useimmiten edelleen osa vaunuista on yksikerroksisia, mutta aiempaa pienempi osa. Keskellä viikkoa ymmärtääkseni 10-vaunuisia tai edes lähelle niin pitkiä junia ei 55:tä lukuun ottamatta päivä-IC:inä kulje. Pienenä poikkeuksena toki voi mainita Helsingistä Kajaaniin ja Joensuuhun lähtevä kaksoiskokoonpano, joka jaetaan Kouvolassa kahtia. Itse asiassa tiettyinä päivinä 55:nkin vaunuja jää matkan varrelle, Tampereelle. Johtuuko viimeksi mainittu järjestely kalustokierrosta vai jostain muusta, en ole selvittänyt.

Nykyään junien kokoonpanoja voi seurata muidenkin palveluiden kuin VR:n verkkokaupan kautta. Liikenneviraston avointa dataa on hyödynnetty mm. rautatieharrastajien ylläpitämillä sivuilla. Yhtenä esimerkkinä voidaan mainita Resiinan sivujen alaisuudessa toimiva http://vaunut.org/kulkutiedot . Matkustajajunien kokoonpanot löytyvät melko vaivattomasti.

----------


## zige94

> Mutta voitaisiinko näitä peltojen pätkävuoroja ajaa hieman harvemmin pidemmillä junilla niin, että Helsingistä kohti Huopalahtea lähtisi kaupunkiraiteilla junia kolmella linjalla, 15 min välein per linja: 58/A, 03/X, 06/PI, 13/A, 18/X, 21/PI... X tarkoittaen Kehäradan nopeampaa junaa ja PI kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvää. X:llä olisi mahdollisuus ajaa Lentoasemalle 10 minuuttia nopeammin, kuin mitä kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvä linja. Pääradalla voitaisiin ajaa vastaavasti kaupunkiraiteilla X, P/I- ja N-junia. Jos pääradan varaus kahdelle lisäraiteelle käytettäisiin edes yhden raiteen osalta, tai kaukoliikenne siirrettäisiin osittain tai kokonaan Lentoasemalle, siirtyisivät mm. Keravan puolinopeat K-junat sinne.


Kustannuksien perusteella tämä onkin todella järkevää (sarkasmia, jos joku ei tajunnut).

----------


## Max

Nyt muuten kun tässä puhutaan kaksikerroksisista kaukojunista ja Kehäradasta niin kiinnostaisi tietää, mahtuvatko ne kaksikerrosvaunut edes periaatteessa Kehäradan tunneliin? Normaalisti kai ei mitään ongelmaa pitäisi olla mutta onko siellä ajojohto yhtä korkealla kuin muulla rataverkolla?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:13 ----------




> Suurin osa Kehäradan matkoista tehtäneen isojen asemien (Hki, Pasila, Malmi, Puistola, Tikkurila, Lentoasema, Aviapolis, Kivistö, Martinlaakso, Myyrmäki, Kannelmäki, Huopalahti, Pasila, Hki) välillä ja kiireisimmät lienevät Aviapolikseen ja Lentoasemalle matkustavat.


Aviapolis? Ehkä joskus tulevaisuudessa. Eilen menin bussilla Aviapoliksen asemalle klo 13 maissa ja lumihanki oli pysäkillä koskematon ennen kuin siihen jälkeni jätin. Aseman eteläinen sisäänkäynti ainakin on paikassa, jossa ei ole yhtään liikennettä aiheuttavaa rakennusta useamman sadan metrin säteellä. En usko, että sinne vielä pitkään aikaan matkustaa kovin suuria ihmismassoja. Vehkala lienee myös vielä pitkään samanlainen haamuasema. Eikä Kivistössäkään vielä kovin paljon väkeä asu, Leinelässä varmaan tässä vaiheessa enemmän.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Aviapolis? Ehkä joskus tulevaisuudessa. Eilen menin bussilla Aviapoliksen asemalle klo 13 maissa ja lumihanki oli pysäkillä koskematon ennen kuin siihen jälkeni jätin. Aseman eteläinen sisäänkäynti ainakin on paikassa, jossa ei ole yhtään liikennettä aiheuttavaa rakennusta useamman sadan metrin säteellä. En usko, että sinne vielä pitkään aikaan matkustaa kovin suuria ihmismassoja.


Uskoisin, että Aviapoliksen asemaa alkuvaiheessa käyttävät matkustajat tulevat suurimmissa määrin olemaan vaihtomatkustajia muiden kulkumuotojen ja junan välillä. Se on sitten toinen asia, että kuinka moni alkaa käyttää Aviapolista vaihtopaikkana, määrä ei varmasti ole kovinkaan suuri, koska vaihtoehtoisia kulkutapoja on useita.

----------


## Etika

Tuosta Helsinki-Vantaan liikenteen jakautumisesta on ihan tietoa saatavilla: http://vuosikertomus.finavia.fi/fi/2...elsinkivantaa/

Matkustajamäärissä kentälle vastaavasti tapahtuu 1-2 tuntia ennen nousua ja kentältä 0,5-1 tuntia laskun jälkeen. Nuo liikennöintiajat kehäradalla ovat tuon kannalta tosiaan outoja. Erityisesti tuo saapuvan iltaliikenteen piikki klo 22:00-0:30 palvellaan kovin huonosti, jos ollenkaan

----------


## zige94

> Leinelässä varmaan tässä vaiheessa enemmän.


Täällä Leinelän aseman vaikutuspiirissa on jo useampi tuhat asukasta. Itse Leinelässä on n. reilu tuhat asukasta ja lisää taloja valmistuu (seuraavat valmiita 2015-2016 vaihteessa). Sen lisäksi radan eteläpuolella Malminniityn alueella on jo useampia tuhansia asukkaita, eli matkustajia kyllä löytyy vaikka Leinelä ei ole valmis. Myös useampien bussien päätepysäkki tulee olemaan Leinelässä, mm. Ilolan kautta läpiajava bussi (Tikkurila-Ruskeasanta-Ilola-Leinelä).




> Tuosta Helsinki-Vantaan liikenteen jakautumisesta on ihan tietoa saatavilla: http://vuosikertomus.finavia.fi/fi/2...elsinkivantaa/
> 
> Matkustajamäärissä kentälle vastaavasti tapahtuu 1-2 tuntia ennen nousua ja kentältä 0,5-1 tuntia laskun jälkeen. Nuo liikennöintiajat kehäradalla ovat tuon kannalta tosiaan outoja. Erityisesti tuo saapuvan iltaliikenteen piikki klo 22:00-0:30 palvellaan kovin huonosti, jos ollenkaan


Noihan menee ihan matkustajamäärien mukaan. Arkisin vaikkapa klo 21 jälkeen matkustajamäärät vähenee huomattavasti. Pitäisikö lentomatkustajien vuoksi ajaa 10 min välein junia vielä kello yhteen asti? Muilta asemilta matkustajia tulisi nimeksikään.

HSL kommentoi tänään näin: "Kehäradan lopulliset aikataulut julkaistaan huhtikuun lopussa, kun tarkat ajoajat ovat koeajojen jälkeen tiedossa. Näin myös ensimmäisten/viimeisten lähtöjen tarkat ajat."
Veikkaanpa kuitenkin liikenteen olevan aikalailla Hki-Kerava N-junien mukaista viimeisten lähtöjen osalta, varmaankin 30 min vuoroväli jostain puol yhestätoista yhteen. Sen jälkeen palvelee bussit 615 (keskustaan) ja 562N (Tikkurilaan).

----------


## MJG

> Pitäisikö lentomatkustajien vuoksi ajaa 10 min välein junia vielä kello yhteen asti?


Jos aiotaan aidosti palvella lentomatkustajia, tämä ei välttämättä olisi aivan tuulesta temmattu vaihtoehto.

----------


## zige94

> Jos aiotaan aidosti palvella lentomatkustajia, tämä ei välttämättä olisi aivan tuulesta temmattu vaihtoehto.


Kyllähän se mulle Leinelän asukkina kelpaisi, tietäisi ainakin et pääsee myöhään illallakin hyvin kotiin  :Wink:  Harmi vaan et kustannukset nousee liian suuriksi matkustajamääriin verrattuna. Rahahan se on aina mikä ratkaisee...

----------


## jodo

Jos asia toteutetaan fiksusti, niin kentältä keskustaan vuoroväli voi olla vartin luokkaa myöhäisaikaan, jos I ja P on mahdollista tahdistaa järkevästi.

----------


## Etika

> Noihan menee ihan matkustajamäärien mukaan. Arkisin vaikkapa klo 21 jälkeen matkustajamäärät vähenee huomattavasti. Pitäisikö lentomatkustajien vuoksi ajaa 10 min välein junia vielä kello yhteen asti? Muilta asemilta matkustajia tulisi nimeksikään.


Ei sitä nyt noin tarvitse, mutta 15 minuutin vuorovälin jatkaminen 22:30:een (yksi lisävuoro) ja viimeisen lähdön siirtäminen 0:30:een tai mielummin 1:00:een (yksi tai kaksi lisävuoroa) olisi Helsinki-Vantaan saapumisten perusteella järkevää. En nyt usko, että muiden asemien matkustajamärät tuolla välillä kovin dramaattisesti tippuisivat. Se tosiaan olisi myös N-junien mukainen vuoroväli.

----------


## zige94

> Ei sitä nyt noin tarvitse, mutta 15 minuutin vuorovälin jatkaminen 22:30:een (yksi lisävuoro) ja viimeisen lähdön siirtäminen 0:30:een tai mielummin 1:00:een (yksi tai kaksi lisävuoroa) olisi Helsinki-Vantaan saapumisten perusteella järkevää. En nyt usko, että muiden asemien matkustajamärät tuolla välillä kovin dramaattisesti tippuisivat. Se tosiaan olisi myös N-junien mukainen vuoroväli.


Vaikeatahan tuosta on kuitenkaan mitään sanoa kun mitään aikatauluja ei ole vielä 100% varmasti päätetty, ainoastaan alustavat liikennöintiajat, jotka HSL:lläkin vaihtelevat. Huhtikuun loppupuolella julkaistaan oikeat aikataulut.
Jodo tuossa sanoikin esimerkin, joka ei itselleni tullut mieleen. Lentoasemaltahan pääsee molempia kautta melkein yhtä nopeasti Helsinkiin. Kute Jodokin totesi, jos HSL:llä tajutaan synkata aikataulut oikein, on Lentoasemalta Helsinkiin mahdollista saada n. 15 min vuoroväli myöhään illalla/alkuyöstä (vaikka haaran vuoroväli on 30min).

----------


## 339-DF

> Jodo tuossa sanoikin esimerkin, joka ei itselleni tullut mieleen. Lentoasemaltahan pääsee molempia kautta melkein yhtä nopeasti Helsinkiin. Kute Jodokin totesi, jos HSL:llä tajutaan synkata aikataulut oikein, on Lentoasemalta Helsinkiin mahdollista saada n. 15 min vuoroväli myöhään illalla/alkuyöstä (vaikka haaran vuoroväli on 30min).


Ei ole tullut mullekaan mieleen. Toivotaan että höselin suunnittelijat lukee tämän, niin hokaavat, että noinhan se pitää tehdä! Ihan kohtuullinen palvelutaso tuo olisi keskustaan menijöiden kannalta. Sitten vaan se lisätunti vielä sinne loppuun, niin tuo alkaa näyttää jo kelvolliselta.




> Jos aiotaan aidosti palvella lentomatkustajia, tämä ei välttämättä olisi aivan tuulesta temmattu vaihtoehto.


Mä olen vähän sitä mieltä, että toi kehäradan liikenne on sellainen asia, jossa pitää ymmärtää tuijottaa muutakin kuin euroja. Kun on kerran menty rata tekemään ja kun Finavia sitä markkinoikin, niin sitten sieltä lentoasemalta on kanssa tarjottava vartin vuorovälillä kulkeva yhteys aamuvarhaisesta yömyöhään. Maksoi mitä maksoi, ja matkustajamääriin tuijottamatta. Säästökohteita kyllä löytyy, jos niin tahdotaan. Johan höseli hassaa rahaa kaikenmaailman pakettiautoihin ja tyhjiin peltobusseihin vaikka kuinka paljon.

Maailmalla on kyllä sellaisiakin lentoasemajuna-asemia, joilta yhteydet kaupunkiin on luokkaa surkeat. Palermo ja Casablanca tulee mieleen. En haluaisi nähdä Helsinkiä ihan samassa luokassa niiden kanssa.

----------


## zige94

Tässä on tällä hetkellä saapuvat lennot. Ei ole kyllä ihan niin paljon kuin täällä olleista jutuista olin ymmärtänyt.

saapuvat lennot

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tässä on tällä hetkellä saapuvat lennot. Ei ole kyllä ihan niin paljon kuin täällä olleista jutuista olin ymmärtänyt.


Katso edeltäviä lentoja. Aika paljon niitä on.





---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:40 ----------




> Jodo tuossa sanoikin esimerkin, joka ei itselleni tullut mieleen. Lentoasemaltahan pääsee molempia kautta melkein yhtä nopeasti Helsinkiin. Kute Jodokin totesi, jos HSL:llä tajutaan synkata aikataulut oikein, on Lentoasemalta Helsinkiin mahdollista saada n. 15 min vuoroväli myöhään illalla/alkuyöstä (vaikka haaran vuoroväli on 30min).


Tuo nyt ei kauheasti lohduta, jos on menossa Tikkurilaan. Ja "valtakunnallisilla" hyödyillähän rataan kupattiin pääosin valtion rahoitus. Tosin sanottakoon, että VR:n myöhäistarjonta Tampereen suuntaan ei ole myöskään fantastinen. Taksilla voi ehtiä jos tulee joskus klo 22 pintaan saapuvalla lennolla. Mutta vielä on matkaa siihen että juna voisi korvata liittymälennot - kuten pitäisi jos järkevästi ajateltaisiin.

----------


## zige94

> Katso edeltäviä lentoja. Aika paljon niitä on.


Nyt olikin kyse noista klo 23 jälkeisistä lennoista kun kovasti puhuttiin niitä saapuvan useampia silloin, oikein ruuhkaksi asti. Ei mun mielestä siltä näytä. En haluisi henkilökohtaiselle linjalle mennä, mutta pakko todeta että sulta ei tule mitään muuta kuin valitusta jokaiseen asiaan. Mikään ei ole missään hyvin ellei sulle saada Tampereelta suoraa yhteyttä Lentoasemalle. Onneksi foorumilla on ignoramis-toiminto, niin ei tarvitse trollia lukea.

----------


## tlajunen

> Nyt muuten kun tässä puhutaan kaksikerroksisista kaukojunista ja Kehäradasta niin kiinnostaisi tietää, mahtuvatko ne kaksikerrosvaunut edes periaatteessa Kehäradan tunneliin? Normaalisti kai ei mitään ongelmaa pitäisi olla mutta onko siellä ajojohto yhtä korkealla kuin muulla rataverkolla?


Ajolanka on normaalilla korkeudella, ja muutoinkin radalle mahtuvat kaikki Suomen kuormaulottuman mukaiset junat.





> Uskoisin, että Aviapoliksen asemaa alkuvaiheessa käyttävät matkustajat tulevat suurimmissa määrin olemaan vaihtomatkustajia muiden kulkumuotojen ja junan välillä.


Terminaalin lounaispuolisella "teknisellä alueella" työskentelee rutkasti (tuhansia?) ihmisiä. Heille Aviapoliksen koillinen sisäänkäynti taitaa olla lähin ja kävelymatkan päässä.

----------


## kompura

> Tällä hetkellä lentoasemalle tullaan pääkaupunkiseudun eri osista pääasiassa taksilla. Itse menin viime maanantaina noin klo 6 aamulla ja liikenteessä siellä parin kilometrin säteellä lentoasemasta oli takseja noin 80% kaikista autoista. Ja liikennettä oli aika paljon. Samoin palatessani keskiviikkona 23:30 oli taksitolpalla jonoa vähintään parinsadan hengen verran. Tuosta porukasta uskoisin siirtymisen junaan olevan todennäköisempää kuin siirtymisen bussiin. Helsingin kantakaupungin asukkaat, joille 615 on kätevä, ovat lopulta aika pieni osa pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaista.


Tämä on tärkeä huomio. Ei siitä, miten joukkoliikennettä NYT käytetään voi juurikaan päätellä, mikä olisi mahdollista jos kentän liikennettä (matkustajat, saattajat ja työntekijät) palveltaisiin mahdollisimman hyvin. 615 palvelee lähinnä Helsingin itäistä kantakaupunkia mutta muuten sen kattavuus on marginaalista. Kehärata palvelee Tikkurilaa ja koko pääradan vartta, Vantaankosken radan vartta sekä keskistä Espoota ja Kauniasta, jos vain yhteydet Huopalahdessa toimivat kunnollisesti.

Rajoitteistaan huolimatta loppuillan 615 on usein erittäin kuormitettu lähtiessään kentältä. Tämä sekä taksien ja pysäköintipaikkojen määrä Helsinki-Vantaalla osoittaa, että HSL on saattanut arvioida lentokentän kysyntäpotentiaalin etenkin ilta- ja aamutunteina karkeasti väärin. Löysin jonkin Kehäradan liikennesuunnitelman, ja siinä harvaa liikennettä ja sen lopettamista jo puoliltaöin ei perustella minkäänlaisin laskelmin tai tutkimuksin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 03:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:57 ----------




> Tässä on tällä hetkellä saapuvat lennot. Ei ole kyllä ihan niin paljon kuin täällä olleista jutuista olin ymmärtänyt.


Illan huippu on aika hyvin keskittynyt 23 tienoille, mutta koneita saapuu vielä 00.30 saakka aika tasaista tahtia. Sen jälkeen kieltämättä hiljenee, joten 01.00 jälkeen alkaa olla perusteltua lopetella liikenne, mutta ei sitä aiemmin. Joku 20 min vuoroväli 00:00 saakka ja sitten 2-3 junaa puolen tunnin välein voisi olla aika sopiva. Liikenteen pitäisi toki toimia kehärataa molempiin suuntiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 03:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 03:05 ----------




> Jos junia lähtisi keskustan ja lentokentän välille jakamaan, pitäisi jaon olla ennustettavissa ja hyvin muistettavissa; esimerkiksi kahden tunnin välein molempiin (yhteensä tunnin vuoroväli) tai tunnin välein molempiin (yhteensä puolen tunnin vuoroväli).


Hyvin ennustettava malli olisi, jos joka toinen tunti ajettaisiin "oikea" IC-juna suoraan keskustaan ja joka toinen tunti regional-Flirt taajamajuna kehäradan kautta Tampereelle (vaiko Lahteen?). Taajamajunasta voisi sitten vaihtaa Huopalahdessa tai Tikkurilassa, jos haluaa Helsingin keskustaan.

----------


## zige94

> Illan huippu on aika hyvin keskittynyt 23 tienoille, mutta koneita saapuu vielä 00.30 saakka aika tasaista tahtia. Sen jälkeen kieltämättä hiljenee, joten 01.00 jälkeen alkaa olla perusteltua lopetella liikenne, mutta ei sitä aiemmin. Joku 20 min vuoroväli 00:00 saakka ja sitten 2-3 junaa puolen tunnin välein voisi olla aika sopiva. Liikenteen pitäisi toki toimia kehärataa molempiin suuntiin.


Tarkoitatko nyt 20 min vuoroväliä per linja vai per suunta Lentoasemalta jompaa kumpaa kautta Helsinkiin? Itse näkisin järkevimmäksi 30 min vuorovälin jostain n. 23:00->liikenteen loppuun, niin että Lentoasemalta Helsinkiin menisi 15 min välein. Varmasti on Tikkurilaankin menijöitä, mutta 23:22 jälkeen, ei sieltä kaukojunia mene ja Vantaan bussilinjasto on yöaikaan niin kehno, että ainoa keino päästä on mennä Hki keskustan kautta josta pääsee sitten bussilla takaisin Vantaalle päin. En tosin tietenkään tiedä, millaset liikennöintiajat niille tulee, mutta tuskin yhtään paremmat kuin mitä nyt on, kiitos HSL:n.

----------


## MJG

> Tämä on tärkeä huomio. Ei siitä, miten joukkoliikennettä NYT käytetään voi juurikaan päätellä, mikä olisi mahdollista jos kentän liikennettä (matkustajat, saattajat ja työntekijät) palveltaisiin mahdollisimman hyvin.


Mitä todennäköisin realiteetti on se, että ne jotka saapuvat iltayön vuoroilla, ovat suurelta osin liikematkustajia, joille ryydyttävän työ- ja matkapäivän jälkeen ei tule mieleenkään mikään muu vaihtoehto kuin taksilla kotiin ja nopeasti. Tämä tuskin muuttuu oleellisessa määrin miksikään, vaikka kehäradan junat olisi maalattu kultavärillä ja sisällä seireenit tarjoilisivat viinirypäleitä suoraan suuhun. 

Yöllinen Helsingin seudun junaliikenne on niin vastenmielistä hommaa, että asioiden pitää muuttua todella paljon, jos sille halutaan muutakin kysyntää kuin örvellysjengin siirtely. Tuollainen rengaslinja on siten hieno juttu, että sillä voi kylminä iltoina tehdä matkoja Helsingistä Helsinkiin ja pitää hauskaa samalla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nyt olikin kyse noista klo 23 jälkeisistä lennoista kun kovasti puhuttiin niitä saapuvan useampia silloin, oikein ruuhkaksi asti. Ei mun mielestä siltä näytä. En haluisi henkilökohtaiselle linjalle mennä, mutta pakko todeta että sulta ei tule mitään muuta kuin valitusta jokaiseen asiaan. Mikään ei ole missään hyvin ellei sulle saada Tampereelta suoraa yhteyttä Lentoasemalle. Onneksi foorumilla on ignoramis-toiminto, niin ei tarvitse trollia lukea.


Tampere on hyvä case-esimerkki. Sama pätee luonnollisesti moneen muuhun kaupunkiin. Jollakin aikavälillä liittymälennot loppuvat ja on pakko korvata junilla.

Kehärataa on markkinoitu kovasti "valtakunnallisena" hankkeena, mutta näyttää siltä ihan kuin alunperinkin aavisteltiin että tässä tapauksessa on kyse vain retoriikasta.

Arvostaisin kovasti jos trolliksi haukkumisen sijaan perustelisit erilaisen näkemyksesi. Taitaapa olla jopa foorumin sääntöjen vastaista? Ei ainakaan kohteliasta keskustelukulttuuria. Kritiikkiin on syynä että näen näissä asioissa epäkohtia. Aika vähän jutun juurta löytyisi pelkästä asioiden ylistämisestä muutenkaan. Kritiikki on avain siihen, että etsitään parannuskohteita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:40 ----------




> Hyvin ennustettava malli olisi, jos joka toinen tunti ajettaisiin "oikea" IC-juna suoraan keskustaan ja joka toinen tunti regional-Flirt taajamajuna kehäradan kautta Tampereelle (vaiko Lahteen?). Taajamajunasta voisi sitten vaihtaa Huopalahdessa tai Tikkurilassa, jos haluaa Helsingin keskustaan.


Muuten hyvä, mutta Tampereen suunnassa pitäisi käytännössä olla tunnin vuoroväli lentoasemalta. Jos juna on juuri mennyt, seuraavan odottaminen kaksi tuntia kestää jo pidempään kuin itse matka. Se ei ole enää riittävä palvelutaso. Paunulla on nyt päiväsaikaan pääsääntöisesti tunnin vuoroväli, yöllä 1,5-2 tuntia lähes läpi yön. Toki jos ruuhkasyistä täytyy jättää muutama vuoro välistä niin se tuskin on ongelma elleivät osu juuri lentoliikenteen pääaaltoihin (eivätkä taida osua).

Sama pätenee Lahteen. Silloin ylimääräisiä kaukojunia tulisi Kehäradalle pari tunnissa lähijunien sekaan. Turun suunta kannattaisi periaatteessa hoitaa samoin, mutta siellä yksiraiteisuus aiheuttanee pullonkaulan. Tampereen tai Lahden junia voisi ajatella kytkettävän toisesta päästään Turun suunnan yhteyteen.

----------


## PepeB

> Kehärataa on markkinoitu kovasti "valtakunnallisena" hankkeena, mutta näyttää siltä ihan kuin alunperinkin aavisteltiin että tässä tapauksessa on kyse vain retoriikasta.


Nimenomaan. Hyvä myydä hanke suomalaisille "valtakunnallisena" hankkeena, mutta sitten siitä eivät saa hyötyä kui HSLn alueen asukkaat.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitä todennäköisin realiteetti on se, että ne jotka saapuvat iltayön vuoroilla, ovat suurelta osin liikematkustajia, joille ryydyttävän työ- ja matkapäivän jälkeen ei tule mieleenkään mikään muu vaihtoehto kuin taksilla kotiin ja nopeasti. Tämä tuskin muuttuu oleellisessa määrin miksikään, vaikka kehäradan junat olisi maalattu kultavärillä ja sisällä seireenit tarjoilisivat viinirypäleitä suoraan suuhun.


Vaarallinen oletus että kaikki nimenomaan haluaisivat taksin kyytiin. Tai että liikematkustaja tarkoittaa että tuhlataan tarkoituksella rahaa. Kyllä minä käytän joukkoliikennettä työmatkoillakin silloin kun se palvelee hyvin. Väsyneenäkin. Münchenissä käytän aina S-Bahnia ja Berliinissä yllättävänkin usein bussia. Pariisissa olen kulkenut RER:llä ja Lontoossa Heathrow Expressillä silloin kun on sopinut kulkemisiin. Jopa Tampereella olen saattanut lähteä kotoa Pispalasta bussilla matkalaukkuni kanssa rautatieasemalle tai linja-autoasemalle, joskaan Pirkkalan lentoasemalle mennessä tuo ei onnistu, kun matka kestäisi ihan liian pitkään ja taksilla pääsee alle varttitunnissa.

Reilu viikko sitten palasin Chicagosta: olin lähtenyt hotellista lauantaina aamupäivällä, lentänyt yön Lontooseen ja sieltä sunnuntai-iltapäivän Helsinkiin. Vantaan lentoasemalta sain autokyydin Tampereelle samalla reissulla olleelta, ja keskustasta tulin sitten kotiin Pispalaan bussilla. Vaikka olisin saanut käyttää taksiakin. Mutta matka kotiin on niin helppo bussilla kun niitä menee muutaman minuutin välein ja matka kestää reilun 10 minuuttia. Kieltämättä jet lag oli yli vuorokauden matkustamisen ja 7 aikavyöhykkeen (poikkeuksellisesti kun USA oli kesäajassa ja Eurooppa talviajassa, normaalisti on 8 aikavyöhykettä) jälkeen aika paha, väsymys painoi päälle ja mieli teki kotiin nukkumaan, mutta silti kuljin bussilla kun en viitsinyt ottaa taksia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mä olen vähän sitä mieltä, että toi kehäradan liikenne on sellainen asia, jossa pitää ymmärtää tuijottaa muutakin kuin euroja. Kun on kerran menty rata tekemään ja kun Finavia sitä markkinoikin, niin sitten sieltä lentoasemalta on kanssa tarjottava vartin vuorovälillä kulkeva yhteys aamuvarhaisesta yömyöhään. Maksoi mitä maksoi, ja matkustajamääriin tuijottamatta. Säästökohteita kyllä löytyy, jos niin tahdotaan.


Kun HSL:n mukaan sillä säästetään, että bussilinjat ajetaan lentoaseman sijaan vain Aviapoliksen asemalle, niin olisiko tässä sopiva säästökohde? Vantaan linjastosuunnitelman mukaan klo 23-1 välillä linja 415N ajaa tunnin vuorovälillä ja 562N ja 615 puolen tunnin vuorovälillä. Entäs jos näiden lähdöt (ainakin välillä 23-0, jolloin Kehärata alustavan suunnitelman mukaan liikennöi) päättäisi joko Aviapolikseen tai karsisi tuon ajan vuoroväliä ja korvaisi junilla (oli vuoroväli sitten 30 min. tai jotain muuta)? Ja jos Kehäradan liikennettä jatkettaisiin klo 1 saakka, ei linjaa 415N tarvitsisi ajaa maanantaista torstaihin ja sunnuntaisin ollenkaan.

Toisaalta, matkustajia voidaan informoida siitä, että lentoasemalta pääsee klo 23 jälkeen myös kahdella muulla bussilla 615:n lisäksi. Tosin matkustajat halutaan varmasti saada käyttämään Kehärataa, kun sen on kerran tehty, ja en näe samaan aikaan ajavien bussien markkinointia kovinkaan todennäköisenä.

Kunhan aikataulut niin junille kuin busseille julkaistaan, on mielestäni mielenkiintoista tarkastella millaista klo 23-1 välisestä liikenteestä tulee.




> Terminaalin lounaispuolisella "teknisellä alueella" työskentelee rutkasti (tuhansia?) ihmisiä. Heille Aviapoliksen koillinen sisäänkäynti taitaa olla lähin ja kävelymatkan päässä.


Totta puhut, en tullut ajatelleeksi kuin eteläistä sisäänkäyntiä, josta oli puhetta ja jonka yhteyteen bussiterminaali tulee.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaarallinen oletus että kaikki nimenomaan haluaisivat taksin kyytiin. Tai että liikematkustaja tarkoittaa että tuhlataan tarkoituksella rahaa. Kyllä minä käytän joukkoliikennettä työmatkoillakin silloin kun se palvelee hyvin. Väsyneenäkin. Münchenissä käytän aina S-Bahnia ja Berliinissä yllättävänkin usein bussia. Pariisissa olen kulkenut RER:llä ja Lontoossa Heathrow Expressillä silloin kun on sopinut kulkemisiin. Jopa Tampereella olen saattanut lähteä kotoa Pispalasta bussilla matkalaukkuni kanssa rautatieasemalle tai linja-autoasemalle, joskaan Pirkkalan lentoasemalle mennessä tuo ei onnistu, kun matka kestäisi ihan liian pitkään ja taksilla pääsee alle varttitunnissa.
> 
> Reilu viikko sitten palasin Chicagosta: olin lähtenyt hotellista lauantaina aamupäivällä, lentänyt yön Lontooseen ja sieltä sunnuntai-iltapäivän Helsinkiin. Vantaan lentoasemalta sain autokyydin Tampereelle samalla reissulla olleelta, ja keskustasta tulin sitten kotiin Pispalaan bussilla. Vaikka olisin saanut käyttää taksiakin. Mutta matka kotiin on niin helppo bussilla kun niitä menee muutaman minuutin välein ja matka kestää reilun 10 minuuttia. Kieltämättä jet lag oli yli vuorokauden matkustamisen ja 7 aikavyöhykkeen (poikkeuksellisesti kun USA oli kesäajassa ja Eurooppa talviajassa, normaalisti on 8 aikavyöhykettä) jälkeen aika paha, väsymys painoi päälle ja mieli teki kotiin nukkumaan, mutta silti kuljin bussilla kun en viitsinyt ottaa taksia.


Mun mielestäni sinä et edusta tyypillistä tamperelaista Hki-Vantaan lentoaseman palvelujen käyttäjää. Olet aikaisemmissa viesteissäsi kertonut että työpaikkasi on Espoon Leppävaarassa mutta että asut  Tampereella omien mieltymystesi takia. Sinulla on matkapäiviä ulkomailla niin paljon että olisi järkevämpää asua pk-seudulla. Pk-seudulta löytyy varsinkin suht lyhyen matkan päässä lentokentältä mukavia asuinalueita joissa asuminen on hinnaltaan kilpailukykyistä Tampereen seudun vastaavien kanssa, ja lisäksi noin suuri määrä ulkomaankomennuksia vuodessa lihottaa tilipussia sen verran ettei rahan muutenkaan pitäisi olla este.

Mun täytyy valitettavasti sanoa että vaikka erilaiset aluepolitiikkapopulistiset tuulet puhaltavat niin Suomessa ei ole resursseja tuhlattavaksi niin paljon että Tampereesta voitaisiin tehdä Suomen kakkospääkaupunki jonne sijoitettaisiin n puolet Helsingin pääkonttoreista ja josta olisi suorat junayhteydet kerran tunnissa Helsingin lentokentälle. Lentorata Pasilasta lentokentän kautta Keravalle rakennettaneen 20-50 vuoden päästä ja  aika paljon sen rakentamista sanelee se, tarvitaanko HELI-rata Helsingistä Pietariin. Siihen saakka saadaan tulla toimeen Kehäradan kanssa joka lyhentää matka-aikoja junamatkustajille jotka tulevat muualta Suomesta n puolella tunnilla nykyisiin matkustusvaihtoehtoihin verrattuna. Senkin rakentaminen oli iso ponnistus pk-seudulle ja Suomelle, sitä sai odottaa 40 vuotta. Tampereeln kaupungin oma asia on sensijaan parantaa yhteyksiä Pirkkalan lentoasemalle niin että se houkuttelisi tamperelaisia lentämään sieltä suoraan ulkomaan kohteisiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Mitä todennäköisin realiteetti on se, että ne jotka saapuvat iltayön vuoroilla, ovat suurelta osin liikematkustajia, joille ryydyttävän työ- ja matkapäivän jälkeen ei tule mieleenkään mikään muu vaihtoehto kuin taksilla kotiin ja nopeasti.


Parinsadan hengen taksijono ei tosin viittaa siihen, että tuo nopeus toteutuisi kovin hyvin...

----------


## MJG

> Parinsadan hengen taksijono ei tosin viittaa siihen, että tuo nopeus toteutuisi kovin hyvin...


Vantaan taksi on oppinut purkamaan pitkänkin jonon nopeasti. Harvoin tuolla on joutunut kymmentä minuuttia pitempään odottelemaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Noista laskeutuvien screenshoteista saa kivan käsityksen myös siitä, kuinka tavallista on, että kone on sen 20-30 minuuttia myöhässä. Ja laskeutumisaika ei todellakaan ole se aika, jolloin ekat matkustajat astuvat terminaaliin. Voi sitten miettiä, ehtiikö klo 23 aallosta junaan vai ei. :/

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:03 ----------




> Mun täytyy valitettavasti sanoa että vaikka erilaiset aluepolitiikkapopulistiset tuulet puhaltavat niin Suomessa ei ole resursseja tuhlattavaksi niin paljon että Tampereesta voitaisiin tehdä Suomen kakkospääkaupunki jonne sijoitettaisiin n puolet Helsingin pääkonttoreista ja josta olisi suorat junayhteydet kerran tunnissa Helsingin lentokentälle.


Aluepoliittisesta pelleilystä (lääkelaitos Kupioon jne) olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä sun kanssa. Mutta Tampere ei tuollaisia pakkosijoitteluja tunnu kaipaavan, siellä on sellainen schwung päällä. Milloin viimeksi olet käynyt? Mä olin helmikuussa siellä kolme päivää ja olin suorastaan hämmästynyt. Kyllä mä tiesin, että Tampere on voittanut kirkkaasti sen ikivanhan Turku/Tampere-kinastelun ja että siellä menee hyvin. Mutta jotenkin se muutos viimekertaiseen, parin vuoden takaiseen oli hurja. Korttelikaupungin alueella on valtavasti ihmisiä liikkeellä, kahviloita oli tullut paljon lisää, täyttä oli sekä elokuvateatterin että teatterin näytöksessä joissa olin, kauppakeskuksissa riitti väkeä, jätskibaarissa jouduin jakamaan toisen asiakkaan kanssa pöydän. Siinä missä esim. opiskelijoita pakkosijoitetaan jonnekin Vaasaan, niin Tampereelle ne haluavat  jopa täältä pk-seudulta, ihan ykkösvaihtoehtona. (Tekisi tietysti mieli sanoa, että ratikan ansiota kaikki, mutta kun ei sitä siellä vielä ole, niin joudun pitämään mölyt mahassa, toistaiseksi  :Wink:  )

----------


## Bussipoika

Kehäradan tunneleihin on pesiytynyt harvinaisia lepakoita, minkä vuoksi koko radan avaaminen saattaa viivästyä: http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...ttava-bussilla

----------


## Resiina

> Kehäradan tunneleihin on pesiytynyt harvinaisia lepakoita, minkä vuoksi koko radan avaaminen saattaa viivästyä: http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...ttava-bussilla


Jaaha heh heh... Tosi hauskaa. Tosin lepakko tuossa jutussa on suloinen, sopii hyvin päivän piristykseksi.

----------


## petteri

> Noista laskeutuvien screenshoteista saa kivan käsityksen myös siitä, kuinka tavallista on, että kone on sen 20-30 minuuttia myöhässä. Ja laskeutumisaika ei todellakaan ole se aika, jolloin ekat matkustajat astuvat terminaaliin. Voi sitten miettiä, ehtiikö klo 23 aallosta junaan vai ei. :/


Pelkkien käsimatkatavaroiden kanssa ehtii kokemukseni mukaan Helsinki-Vantaalla bussipysäkille 12-20 minuutissa siitä kun koneen pyörät koskettavat kiitorataa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jaaha heh heh... Tosi hauskaa. Tosin lepakko tuossa jutussa on suloinen, sopii hyvin päivän piristykseksi.


Kyllä, ja uutinen muutenkin sopii päivän (1.4.) piristykseksi. Toivottavasti lepakoille on parempaakin juotavaa kuin kuravesi, silliä ne kai eivät syö muutenkaan?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä, ja uutinen muutenkin sopii päivän (1.4.) piristykseksi. Toivottavasti lepakoille on parempaakin juotavaa kuin kuravesi, silliä ne kai eivät syö muutenkaan?


Yksi pila vielä menee, mutta tuon jutun alla on listassa neljä muutakin. Eikö se mene jo vähän yli?




> Pelkkien käsimatkatavaroiden kanssa ehtii kokemukseni mukaan Helsinki-Vantaalla bussipysäkille 12-20 minuutissa siitä kun koneen pyörät koskettavat kiitorataa.


Riippuu kiitoradasta, siitä tullaanko ständille vai geitille, siitä missä päin minkäkin kokoista konetta istuu... Kaikkiin näihin on potentiaalisen junamatkustajan vähän hankala vaikuttaa.




> Jolloinka tässä toteutuu juuri se mielettömyys, josta olen tässä ketjussa tainnut useampaan kertaan sanoa  jos lentosi on laskeutumassa klo 23, se onkin 20 minuuttia myöhässä mikä ei ole mitenkään poikkeuksellista ja odottelet laukkuja 25 minuuttia, mikä ei myöskään ole mitenkään poikkeuksellista, niin ei siihen 24 lähteneeseen junaan enää ehdi.

----------


## Miska

> Parinsadan hengen taksijono ei tosin viittaa siihen, että tuo nopeus toteutuisi kovin hyvin...


Olisi kyllä mielenkiintoista tietää, kuinka monelle noista kahdestasadasta joukkoliikenne olisi todellinen vaihtoehto taksille edes siinä tilanteessa, että Kehäradan junat kulkisivat 5 minuutin välein. Veikkaan, että taksijonossa olijoiden matkat hajautuvat ympäri pääkaupunkiseudun ja Keski-Uudenmaan asuinalueita, joista moniin jatkoyhteydet puolenyön aikoihin ovat heikot tai niitä ei ole lainkaan. Moni saattaa tunnin parin yöllisen joukkoliikenneseikkailun sijaan olla valmis maksamaan vaikka 50 euroa siitä hyvästä, että pääsee nopeasti suoraan kotiovelle. Keskustaan ja radanvarren lähiöihin juna on toki näppärä.

----------


## kompura

> Mitä todennäköisin realiteetti on se, että ne jotka saapuvat iltayön vuoroilla, ovat suurelta osin liikematkustajia, joille ryydyttävän työ- ja matkapäivän jälkeen ei tule mieleenkään mikään muu vaihtoehto kuin taksilla kotiin ja nopeasti.





> Mun mielestäni sinä et edusta tyypillistä tamperelaista Hki-Vantaan lentoaseman palvelujen käyttäjää.


Minusta tämäntyyppiset yritykset lentomatkustajien stereotypisointiin ovat jokseenkin kummallisia eivätkä varmasti johda missään suhteessa järkeviin johtopäätelmiin. Oikeasti noilla lennoilla tulee hyvinkin sekalaista seurakuntaa reppumatkaajista business-pukuväkeen. Ei ole olemassa mitään "tyypillistä" iltayön vuoroilla matkustavaa, jonka ajateltuja tarpeita olisi riittävää palvella (tai arvella että ei kannata edes yrittää palvella).

Iltayön lennot houkuttelevat budejttimatkaajia, koska ensinnäkin matkakohteessa saa olla koko päivän eikä tarvitse heti aamusta olla miettimässä kentälle lähtöä. Toiseksi, juuri noille lennoille saa useinkin edullisimmat liput. Tähän taas lienee syynä se, että jatkoyhteydet alkavat olla sitä heikommat mitä myöhemmin kone saapuu. Niinpä valtaosa on pk-seudulle jääviä matkustajia, eikä vaihtomatkustajia enää ole klo 23 jälkeen saapuvilla lennoilla.

Myöhäislentojen palveluntarve lieneekin todellisuudessa varsin suuri. Taksien suosio lienee suurelta osin pakon sanelemaa, kun mitään järkevää vaihtoehtoa ei ole. Jos HSL pitää päänsä, niin kehäradastakaan ei vaihtoehtoa tule.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:29 ----------




> Olisi kyllä mielenkiintoista tietää, kuinka monelle noista kahdestasadasta joukkoliikenne olisi todellinen vaihtoehto taksille edes siinä tilanteessa, että Kehäradan junat kulkisivat 5 minuutin välein. Veikkaan, että taksijonossa olijoiden matkat hajautuvat ympäri pääkaupunkiseudun ja Keski-Uudenmaan asuinalueita, joista moniin jatkoyhteydet puolenyön aikoihin ovat heikot tai niitä ei ole lainkaan. Moni saattaa tunnin parin yöllisen joukkoliikenneseikkailun sijaan olla valmis maksamaan vaikka 50 euroa siitä hyvästä, että pääsee nopeasti suoraan kotiovelle. Keskustaan ja radanvarren lähiöihin juna on toki näppärä.


Olisipa mielenkiintoista tietää, ja on jokseenkin kummallista että kukaan ei näytä edes selvittäneen asiaa vaan arviointi näyttää perustuvan lähinnä stereotyyppisiin olettamuksiin ('sieltähän tulee vain väsyneitä business-matkaajia, jotka hyppäävät ensimmäiseen taksiin, kaikki', tjsp.)

Ilman parempaa tietoa voisi arvella, että määränpäät jakaantuvat suunnilleen asukastiheyden suhteessa. Läheskään kaikki eivät tietenkään pääsisi perille junalla, mutta esim. taksi Veikkolaan lienee melkoisesti edullisempi Espoosta kuin Hki-Vantaalta. 

Tunnin parin joukkoliikenneseikkailu ei tietenkään houkuta, mutta jos matka-aika olisi 30-60 min luokkaa vs. taksi 20-30 min/50, niin kyllä se ainakin budjettimatkaajan laittaa miettimään säästetyn ajan hintaa...

edit:
Esim. tänään näkyy olevan tulossa iltayöstä tällaisia "business"-lentoja, kuin Finnair Gran Canarialta 23.05 ja Dubrovknikista 23.40, Norwegian Pariisista 23.25, Lontoosta 23.30 ja Prahasta 00.10, Air Berlin Berliinistä 00.20 ja siihen päälle Lontoon, Amsterdamin ja Rooman tapaisia lentoja.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Iltayön lennot houkuttelevat budejttimatkaajia, koska ensinnäkin matkakohteessa saa olla koko päivän eikä tarvitse heti aamusta olla miettimässä kentälle lähtöä. Toiseksi, juuri noille lennoille saa useinkin edullisimmat liput. Tähän taas lienee syynä se, että jatkoyhteydet alkavat olla sitä heikommat mitä myöhemmin kone saapuu. Niinpä valtaosa on pk-seudulle jääviä matkustajia, eikä vaihtomatkustajia enää ole klo 23 jälkeen saapuvilla lennoilla.


Totta, mutta ne houkuttavat myös bisnesmatkustajia, koska silloin on mahdollista tehdä vielä yksi (lähes) täysi työpäivä kohteessa ja ehtiä silti (lyhyeksi) yöksi kotiin. Olen itse matkustanut myöhäislennolla sekä turistina että bisnesmatkustajana.

Vaihtomatkustajia liittymälennoille ei saavu klo 23 jälkeen, koska niille ei enää ehdi silloin. Esim. Tampereen-lento lähtee muistaakseni 23.40, joten klo 23 maissa saapuvan lähdön ehtiessä portille sillä on jo boarding päällä tai jopa portti suljettu. Ja eri allianssilla lentävä ei muutenkaan käytännössä päädy kyytiin, koska matkatavaraa ei välttämättä saisi perille asti kun on eri liput käytössä, eikä välillä ehdi poimia laukkua ja checkata sitä uudestaan sisään ynnä mennä turvatarkastuksesta läpi. Sen sijaan kaikki klo 23 jälkeen saapuvat eivät automaattisesti ole matkalla Helsingin seudulle. Olen itsekin saapunut monta kertaa Lufthansan lennolla, joka saapuu hieman klo 23 jälkeen ja jatkanut Paunun Expressbussilla Tampereelle. Jos ehtii 00.10 vuorolle, sillä ehtii kotiin Tampereelle (taksimatka Tampereella huomioiden) n. klo 02.45 maissa. Onhan se kyllä aika epäinhimillisen myöhään, mutta minkäs teet: joskus täytyy ottaa tuollaiset lennot, koska muut ovat täynnä, aikataulu on järkevä lähtöpäässä, tariffi on halvempi kuin kilpailevalla yhtiöllä tai kilpaileva lento toiseen suuntaan on täynnä, mikä tarkoittaa että käytännössä pitää palata samalla yhtiöllä jne. Syitä on lukuisia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:14 ----------




> Mun mielestäni sinä et edusta tyypillistä tamperelaista Hki-Vantaan lentoaseman palvelujen käyttäjää. Olet aikaisemmissa viesteissäsi kertonut että työpaikkasi on Espoon Leppävaarassa mutta että asut  Tampereella omien mieltymystesi takia. Sinulla on matkapäiviä ulkomailla niin paljon että olisi järkevämpää asua pk-seudulla. Pk-seudulta löytyy varsinkin suht lyhyen matkan päässä lentokentältä mukavia asuinalueita joissa asuminen on hinnaltaan kilpailukykyistä Tampereen seudun vastaavien kanssa, ja lisäksi noin suuri määrä ulkomaankomennuksia vuodessa lihottaa tilipussia sen verran ettei rahan muutenkaan pitäisi olla este.


Kuten tuossa yllä kompura jo sanoi, stereotypiointi ei ole kovin hedelmällistä. Ja ihan huuhaata on ehdottaa, että minun pitäisi asua Helsingin seudulla vain siksi että toisinaan on paljon työmatkustusta (pari vuotta oli hyvin tiiviisti, nyt viimeiset puoli vuotta hillitymmin). En minä ole mikään hupailumielessä tai elämäntapasyistä Tampereella asusteleva pseudohelsinkiläinen vaan ihan oikea syntyperäinen tamperelainen, jonka koti on Tampereella. Myös Tampereella voi todellakin asua ihmisiä, joilla on täysin verrannollinen koulutus helsinkiläisiin nähden sekä ihan vakavasti otettava työpaikka kansainvälisesti toimivassa firmassa. Sellaisia kansainvälisesti toimivia firmoja toimii myös Tampereella, ja minullakin oli työpaikka kaupungissa aina vuodesta 1998 vielä vuoteen 2012 asti, vaikka toki silloinkin stakeholdereita oli pitkin maailmaa. 2008-2012 itse asiassa luontevin sijaintipaikka minulle olisi ollut Pariisi, mutta tein töitä Tampereelta käsin, koska en olisi pystynyt perhesyistä muuttamaan työn perässä, ja siitä huolimatta minut haluttiin siihen kyseiseen hommaan. Vasta vuodesta 2012 alkaen työpaikkani on ollut Espoossa (lähinnä siksi kun tällä nykyisellä firmalla johon päädyin yritysjärjestelyn kautta ei ole toimipistettä Tampereella), tosin puolisen vuotta se on ollut jo muualla kuin Leppävaarassa - tosin Espoossa kumminkin.

Vähän asiatonta muuten spekuloida tulotasolla. Ehkä et Rainer ole tietoinen, mutta runsaasta työmatkustuksesta ei koidu juuri suoranaista taloudellista hyötyä. Päivärahat saa, mutta vastaavasti ulkomailla joutuu useimmiten syömään ravintolassa paljon kalliimmalla kuin kotona söisi. Jotain pennosia voi jäädä yli, mutta nekin hukkaantuvat helposti ostoksilla poiketessa: esim. Saksassa hintataso on Suomea edullisempi, ja olenkin viimeiset pari vuotta ostanut suurimman osan käyttövaatteista sieltä. Jonkin verran myös Amerikan-reissuilta. Muuten palkka on se ja sama kuin olisi Suomessa kököttäessäkin. Mitään komennuspalkkoja ei makseta, kun ei kyseessä ole komennus vaan pelkästään tiivis työmatkustaminen. Eikä nykyään muutenkaan yleensä lähetetä ketään komennukselle, sehän on aivan liian kallista työnantajan kannalta: jos ulkomaille haluaa pysyvämmin niin lokaalilla työsopimuksella saattaisi päästä, eli saisi kohdemaan normaalin palkkatason mukaisen palkan (ilman mitään takuuta takaisin Suomeen pääsemisestä). Joku voisi kysyä että kuka hullu sitten ylipäänsä suostuu työmatkustukseen tuollaisilla ehdoilla, ja vielä halvimmilla mahdollisilla turistiluokan lipuilla. Se on hyvä kysymys. Onhan se tiettyyn rajaan asti ihan hauskaa joskus poiketa jossain maailmalla, ja kieltämättä asioita saa tehokkaammin ajettua eteenpäin jos on mahdollista tavata ihmisiä kasvotusten. Mutta oikeasti olen ollut kyllä aika helpottunut siitä, että tahti on vähän rauhoittunut. On tosi kiva olla välillä kotonakin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 2008-2012 itse asiassa luontevin sijaintipaikka minulle olisi ollut Pariisi, mutta tein töitä Tampereelta käsin, koska en olisi pystynyt perhesyistä muuttamaan työn perässä, ja siitä huolimatta minut haluttiin siihen kyseiseen hommaan. Vasta vuodesta 2012 alkaen työpaikkani on ollut Espoossa (lähinnä siksi kun tällä nykyisellä firmalla johon päädyin yritysjärjestelyn kautta ei ole toimipistettä Tampereella), tosin puolisen vuotta se on ollut jo muualla kuin Leppävaarassa - tosin Espoossa kumminkin.
> ...
> Joku voisi kysyä että kuka hullu sitten ylipäänsä suostuu työmatkustukseen tuollaisilla ehdoilla, ja vielä halvimmilla mahdollisilla turistiluokan lipuilla. Se on hyvä kysymys. Onhan se tiettyyn rajaan asti ihan hauskaa joskus poiketa jossain maailmalla, ja kieltämättä asioita saa tehokkaammin ajettua eteenpäin jos on mahdollista tavata ihmisiä kasvotusten. Mutta oikeasti olen ollut kyllä aika helpottunut siitä, että tahti on vähän rauhoittunut. On tosi kiva olla välillä kotonakin.


Anteeksi nyt vaan, mutta jos sinulla on työsi ja asemasi vuoksi  mahdollista asua esim Pariisissa tai jossain muussa keski-eurooppalaisessa miljoonakaupungissa  niin sun kannattaisi harkita sitä. Monet muuttavat  perheidensä kanssa ja pääkaupungeissa on yleensä suomalainen koulu lapsia varten. 

Tai jos haluat asua Tampereella ja kärsiä usein toistuvien pitkien matkojen aiheuttamasta väsymyksestä niin se on oma valinta. Sulla on ehkä sellaiset lahjat että kestät paineita muita paremmin. Mä  en kestäisi sellaista reissurumbaa vaikka asuisin 10 minuutin matkan päässä Vantaan kentästä ja siksi mulla ei ole sellaista mielenkiintoista työtä että saisin matkustella ulkomailla vaan ihan tylsää perusduunia 08-16 joka arkipäivä ja palkka sen mukainen.  

Fakta on se että suomalaiset kaupungit Helsinki mukaanlukien ovat aikamoisia tuppukyliä oikeisiin metropoleihin verrattuna, puhumattakaan muista Suomen kaupungeista, ja liikenneyhteydet ovat mitkä ovat. Onneksi sentään Helsingin ja Tamperen välillä on sentään moottoritie että yöbussin matka ei kestä tolkuttomasti. Voihan se olla että Trafi sallii vielä bussien huippunopeuden noston 120 km/h:iin kun se on kerran sallinut rekkojen koon tuntuvan kasvattamisen. 

Mä arvioin että jos Suomen väkiluku kasvaa vielä ja kasvu kohdistuu  etelä-Suomeen niin rinnakkainen päärata lentokentän kautta tullaan rakentamaan n 30 vuoden sisällä. Mutta kun Suomessa ei ole rahaa ja suurimmat puolueet haluavat seuraavalla hallituskaudella suosia autoliikennettä (autovero pois, teiden korjaamisen ja rakentamiseen lisää rahoitusta) rautatiehankkeiden sijaan niin sitten mennään niiillä pelimerkeillä.

----------


## j-lu

Kenen muun mielestä tää keskustelu on absurdi? Siis että on rakennettu lentokenttämetro ja nyt sitten kelataan, kuinka usein radalla on varaa ajaa junia ja minne. Että kun lentokentän ruuhkat on ihan väärään aikaan, eikä sieltä ehkä edes riitä matkustajia junien täytteeksi. Ei ainakaan mihinkään Tanpereen junaan. 

Jengi nauraa Putinin Sotshiin rakennuttamille tuleville raunioille, vaikka naurettavaa löytyy ihan omalta takapihaltakin. Varmaan taas Vantaan pusikoiden alle kaivettu euro realisoituu ihan sikamonena eurona pusikoissa.

----------


## kompura

> Totta, mutta ne houkuttavat myös bisnesmatkustajia, koska silloin on mahdollista tehdä vielä yksi (lähes) täysi työpäivä kohteessa ja ehtiä silti (lyhyeksi) yöksi kotiin. Olen itse matkustanut myöhäislennolla sekä turistina että bisnesmatkustajana.


Toki iltayön lennot houkuttelevat myös businessmatkustajia, pitkälti vastaavista syistä kuin turistejakin. Oleellista on, että ei oikein ole mitään "tyypillistä" matkustajaa. Halpalentoyhtiöiden lennoilla (ja tietty lomalennoilla) vapaa-ajan matkustuksen osuus lienee vielä suurempi kuin perinteisillä reittilennoilla. Vaikka osa matkustajista hyppää taksiin joka tapauksessa, en usko toimivasta junayhteydestä kiinnostuneiden määrän olevan mitenkään mitätön. 




> Sen sijaan kaikki klo 23 jälkeen saapuvat eivät automaattisesti ole matkalla Helsingin seudulle. Olen itsekin saapunut monta kertaa Lufthansan lennolla, joka saapuu hieman klo 23 jälkeen ja jatkanut Paunun Expressbussilla Tampereelle. Jos ehtii 00.10 vuorolle, sillä ehtii kotiin Tampereelle (taksimatka Tampereella huomioiden) n. klo 02.45 maissa.


Ei toki kaikki, matkustajavirtoja kulkee hyvinkin moneen suuntaan. Esim. osa lähtee vielä ajamaan autolla pitkälle Keski-Suomeen.

Miten täysiä yön Expressbussit ovat: 5-10 matkustajaa? 25 (~joka penkillä joku)? melkein täysi? osa ei sovi kyytiin?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:23 ----------




> Kenen muun mielestä tää keskustelu on absurdi? Siis että on rakennettu lentokenttämetro ja nyt sitten kelataan, kuinka usein radalla on varaa ajaa junia ja minne. Että kun lentokentän ruuhkat on ihan väärään aikaan, eikä sieltä ehkä edes riitä matkustajia junien täytteeksi. Ei ainakaan mihinkään Tanpereen junaan.


Tampereen junien mielekkyydestä nyt voi vielä keskustella, mutta se, että edes pk-seudun lentomatkustajia ei palveltaisi kunnolla on kyllä ehtaa Absurdistanin menoa. Ei edes mitään huvittavalla tavalla absurdia vaan järkyttävää julkisten investointien haaskausta. 

Vertailun vuoksi HSL:ää ei vaivaa köyhyys, kipeys eikä muukaan resurssivajaus päiväsaikaan, kun on varaa huristella tyhjillä junilla pitkin Vantaan peltoja aamusta iltaan 10 min vuorovälein. Molempiin suuntiin tietty.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kenen muun mielestä tää keskustelu on absurdi?


Mun. Mutta tämän siitä saa, kun rakentaa peltojen aluset täyteen turhia tunneleita, oli kaupungin nimi sitten Espoo tai Vantaa. Odotellaan nyt, mikä riemu siitä repeää, kun Höselin pitäis järjestää jotain liikennettä Kivenlahden metrolle. Juna per tunti ja koko Espoon bussiliikenne lakkautetaan, että siihen löytyy fyffet?

Toi "ei ne lentomatkustajat millään junalla kulje" on vähän sellainen argumentti, että kun me nyt käytiin vuonna 1995 Rodoksella, niin kyllä mä tiedän lentomatkustajista kaiken. Luulen, että aika moni keskustelija ei ole päivittänyt lentoliikennettä koskevia käsityksiään tähän päivään eikä oikein tiedä, kuinka arkipäiväiseksi lentomatkustaminen on muotoutunut. Esim. Helsingissä Norwegian on avannut lentokoneen oven aivan uudenlaisille lentomatkustajille, jotka on kaukana siitä stereotyyppisestä ysärimatkustajasta ja joka ei takuulla maksa taksimatkastaan kotilähiöön enemmän kuin mitä maksoi Prahan-lennostaan. Ja nämä ovat kilpailun takia levinneet muillekin yhtiöille. Kannattaa seurailla lentolippujen hintakehitystä viimeisten parinkymmenen vuoden ajalta.

Mun mielestä ei pitäisi olla mitään tarvetta keskustella siitä, että
 kehäradan tulee palvella myös pk-seudun lentomatkustajia
 lentoasemalle on ajettava junia vähintään Turusta ja Tampereelta, ehkä myös muualta




> Olen itsekin saapunut monta kertaa Lufthansan lennolla, joka saapuu hieman klo 23 jälkeen ja jatkanut Paunun Expressbussilla Tampereelle. Jos ehtii 00.10 vuorolle, sillä ehtii kotiin Tampereelle (taksimatka Tampereella huomioiden) n. klo 02.45 maissa. Onhan se kyllä aika epäinhimillisen myöhään, mutta minkäs teet: joskus täytyy ottaa tuollaiset lennot, koska muut ovat täynnä, aikataulu on järkevä lähtöpäässä, tariffi on halvempi kuin kilpailevalla yhtiöllä tai kilpaileva lento toiseen suuntaan on täynnä, mikä tarkoittaa että käytännössä pitää palata samalla yhtiöllä jne. Syitä on lukuisia.


Ei liity enää asiaan mitenkään, mutta täytyy kysyä. Mikset lennä via Arlanda? Onko aikataulut tehty niin kehnoiksi, ettei illalla pääsisi Saksasta tai muualta Euroopasta Arlandan kautta Tampereelle? Olisihan se mukavampi.

Jotain noissa SAS:n syötöissä on pielessä, sillä niitä aloitellaan ja lopetellaan vuoron perään jatkuvasti milloin milläkin kentällä. Ne yrittävät Köpistä ja Tukholmaa milloin Turusta, Treelta, Oulusta, Vaasasta, you name it. Ja aina ne lennot loppuu jossain vaiheessa kannattamattomina. Se on vähän outoa, sillä luulisi, että matkustajan kannalta on samantekevää, vaihtaako HEL vai ARN, kun vaihdettava on joka tapauksessa (tai siedettävä ylipitkä maasiirtymä).

----------


## Nrg

No eihän tätä keskustelua oikein millään muulla sanalla kuin absurdilla voi kuvata. Keskustelussa logiikka on tuntunut toimineen suunnilleen seuraavasti:

Kehärata on valtakunnallinen hanke, koska se tuo junayhteyden Suomen päälentoasemalle. Se perustelee suuren rahoitusosuuden valtiolta. Ja äkkiäkös rata voidaankin luokitella Vantaan sisäisen liikenteen väyläksi, eikä lentomatkustajia tarvitsekaan enää palvella houkuttelevalla palvelutasolla. Ja kun osoitetaan, että suunnitellun pitkän vuorovälin aikaan olisi lentokentällä paljon kulkijoita, voidaan hyvin todeta, että vaikka niitä ei tarvitse Vantaan sisäisellä radalla palvella, ei edes kannattaisi houkutella joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi kun menevät kuitenkin taksilla. Ja jos joku kuitenkin sanoo, että esimerkiksi itsellä olisi junalle käyttöä ilta-aikaan niin sitten asutaan väärässä paikassa ja pitäisi muuttaa. Ja muutenkin vaan valittaa koko ajan, joten sietäisi olla hiljaa. 

Ei tarvitse edes kärjistää, keskustelua on käytännössä mahdotonta parodioida.

----------


## Max

Täällä on jonkin verran kauhisteltu Kehäradan hitautta ja pysähtelyä kaikenlaisissa paikoissa, jotka eivät ole Helsingin keskusta. Tulin tuossa joulukuussa vierailleeksi Lontoossa, jossa minun oli matkustettava keskustasta tapaamiseen Heathrown lentokentän liepeille, ja siinä tulin ajatelleeksi tätäkin juttua. Lontoossa toki on vuodesta 1998 alkaen Heathrow Express, joka kuljettaa matkustajat nopeasti keskustan liepeille paikkaan (=Paddington), josta pääsee vaihtamaan yhden suunnan kaukojuniin. Siihen asti Heathrown ainut raideyhteys keskustaan oli kuitenkin metrolla (jolla itsekin sinne menin). Metro ohitti matkalla puolenkymmentä asemaa mutta siitä huolimatta matka Eustonin ja King's Crossin (joita voi hyvällä syyllä pitää kaupungin päärautatieasemana) suunnalta Heathrowhun kesti yhteen suuntaan tunnin; matkaan sisältyi yksi vaihto. Toki Lontoo on aika paljon isompi kylä mutta tämä näkyy nähdäkseni ennen muuta resursseissa. Kehärata on kuitenkin Tikkurilan vaihtoyhteyksineen melko paljon valtakunnallisempi juttu kuin tuo metrolinja tai edes Heathrow Express...

----------


## hmikko

> Jotain noissa SAS:n syötöissä on pielessä, sillä niitä aloitellaan ja lopetellaan vuoron perään jatkuvasti milloin milläkin kentällä.


Tuo on kyllä nykyään alan ominaisuus laajemminkin. Halpayhtiöt arpovat reittejään jatkuvasti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Täällä on jonkin verran kauhisteltu Kehäradan hitautta ja pysähtelyä kaikenlaisissa paikoissa, jotka eivät ole Helsingin keskusta. Tulin tuossa joulukuussa vierailleeksi Lontoossa, jossa minun oli matkustettava keskustasta tapaamiseen Heathrown lentokentän liepeille, ja siinä tulin ajatelleeksi tätäkin juttua. .


Niin ei minunkaan mielestä kehärata mikään hidas ole jos matka keskustasta kentälle kestää vain puoli tuntia. Vaikka bussillakin pääsisi yhtä nopeasti niin juna on kuitenkin varmempi, se ei juutu ruuhkiin. 
Esim Wienissä kesti yli puoli tuntia ja Münchenissä melkein tunnin. Joissakin kaupungeissa joissa kenttä on kaukana ajetaan "express" -vuoroja mutta nissä matkustaminen on sitten reilusti kalliimpaa eivätkä kaupungin yleiset joukkoliikenneliput kelpaa. Vantaan kenttä on onneksi niin lähellä että tavallinen lähijuna tiheällä vuorovälillä ajaa asian paremmin kuin joku "express". HSL on lisäksi luvannut lisätä vartiointia kehäradan junissa että häiriköintiä ei tarvitsisi pelätä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

> Toki Lontoo on aika paljon isompi kylä mutta tämä näkyy nähdäkseni ennen muuta resursseissa. Kehärata on kuitenkin Tikkurilan vaihtoyhteyksineen melko paljon valtakunnallisempi juttu kuin tuo metrolinja tai edes Heathrow Express...


Tällainen vertailu on aika vaikeaa, aina löytyy maailmalta parempia ja huonompia esimerkkejä, ja syyt kyseisten ratkaisujen takana ovat mitä moninaisempia. Seutulan yhteydessä selkeä epäkohta on se että vaikka rahoituspäätöksen ensisijainen syy oli valtakunnallinen, niin toteutuva lopputulos on kuitenkin pääosin paikallisrata eikä valtakunnallinen raideyhteys. Tässä tapauksessa ei voida edes mennä sen taakse, että vaihtoehtoa ei olisi ollut.

----------


## Miccoz

Tulipahan mieleeni, kun nykyisin v53:llä voi matkustaa Vantaan sisäisellä lipulla Helsingin maksualueen yli, voiko Kehäradan junilla matkustaa Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla esim. Malminkartanosta Puistolaan lentoaseman kautta?

----------


## Max

> Tulipahan mieleeni, kun nykyisin v53:llä voi matkustaa Vantaan sisäisellä lipulla Helsingin maksualueen yli, voiko Kehäradan junilla matkustaa Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla esim. Malminkartanosta Puistolaan lentoaseman kautta?


Ymmärtääkseni ei. Mutta pianhan (ensi vuonnako?) tuo hoituu sillä BC-vyöhykelipulla, joka on halvinta hintaluokkaa.

----------


## zige94

> Tulipahan mieleeni, kun nykyisin v53:llä voi matkustaa Vantaan sisäisellä lipulla Helsingin maksualueen yli, voiko Kehäradan junilla matkustaa Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla esim. Malminkartanosta Puistolaan lentoaseman kautta?


Itse käsittäisin niin että voisi. Parempi esimerkki olisi v62, Jakomäestä Mellunmäkeen jolloin ajetaan koko reitti Vantaan puolella ennen päätepysäkkiä Helsingin puolella. Lippuhan pitää olla vyöhykkeiden perusteella voimassa kyytiin nousu ja jäämispysäkeillä, eli tässä tilanteessa Helsingin sisäinen pitäisi riittää. Onkohan edes HSL ajatellut tuota?

----------


## Knightrider

> Ymmärtääkseni ei. Mutta pianhan (ensi vuonnako?) tuo hoituu sillä BC-vyöhykelipulla, joka on halvinta hintaluokkaa.


Paitsi jos omistaa AB-kausilipun. Nykyisillä säännöillä pitäisi kyllä päästä silloinkin, kun ei edes tunnus vaihdu kentällä.

----------


## Max

> Itse käsittäisin niin että voisi. Parempi esimerkki olisi v62, Jakomäestä Mellunmäkeen jolloin ajetaan koko reitti Vantaan puolella ennen päätepysäkkiä Helsingin puolella. Lippuhan pitää olla vyöhykkeiden perusteella voimassa kyytiin nousu ja jäämispysäkeillä, eli tässä tilanteessa Helsingin sisäinen pitäisi riittää. Onkohan edes HSL ajatellut tuota?


En kyllä usko. Nuo v53 ja v62 ovat ennemminkin poikkeustapauksia, joissa naapurin puolella käväistään vain max muutaman kilometrin matkalla. Saako edes oikeasti v62:lla ajaa Jakomäestä metrolle Helsingin lipulla? Muuten kai minun pitäisi päästä Vantaan sisäisellä lipulla Koivukylästä Vantaankoskelle ilman Kehärataakin?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:25 ----------




> Paitsi jos omistaa AB-kausilipun.


Tuon kausilipun omistaminen kai vaikuttaa lipun hintaan vain siten, että C-vyöhykkeen lisämaksu on halvempi kuin BC-vyöhykkeiden erillinen lippu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onkohan edes HSL ajatellut tuota?


En usko, että on.

Ja uskon, että jos smurffi osuu kohdalle keskellä Vantaata ja matkustajalla on vain Helsingin lippu, niin kyllä siitä sakko tulee.

Checkin/checkout-järjestelmässä tuo toimisi kyllä. Itsekin olen kerran tehnyt noin Singaporessa 90-luvulla. Siellä oli pitkä rengasmainen linja, joka kulki valtion pohjoisosien kautta, ja kyytimaksu määräytyi kullakin matkalla aloitus- ja määräaseman mukaan. No, määräasema oli ihan vieressä, joten kyyti oli halpa, mutta kiersin koko linjan pohjoisten lähiöiden kautta.  :Smile:

----------


## samulih

> Saako edes oikeasti v62:lla ajaa Jakomäestä metrolle Helsingin lipulla? 
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:25 ----------


On ainakin niin kauan saanut kun muistan, aina välillä saa tapella asiasta mutta muistaakseni asiasta on joskus ollut virallinenkin päätös

Paperilipuilla oli aina kuskista kiinni, nyt HEL lukee lukijassa Jakomäessä joten voit leimata lipun, muistaakseni Mellunmäessä taas lukija on Vantaan puolella ohjelmoituna joten ei voi Stadin lipulla onnistua... Ainakin joskus kun kokeilin...

----------


## zige94

> En kyllä usko. Nuo v53 ja v62 ovat ennemminkin poikkeustapauksia, joissa naapurin puolella käväistään vain max muutaman kilometrin matkalla. Saako edes oikeasti v62:lla ajaa Jakomäestä metrolle Helsingin lipulla? Muuten kai minun pitäisi päästä Vantaan sisäisellä lipulla Koivukylästä Vantaankoskelle ilman Kehärataakin?


Ekaan saa. T. vuodesta 1999 aina 2007 Jakomäessä asunut, tosin silloin linja oli eri mutta sama periaate ollut kaikissa (v56,v62 tällä hetkellä). Buscomikin menee kiltisti Helsingin puolelle Jakomäen ja Mellunmäen pysäkeillä. Ja tokaan ei, et pääse koske vaihdat kulkuneuvoa Pasilassa, käytännössä lopetat ja aloitat uuden matkan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:08 ----------




> On ainakin niin kauan saanut kun muistan, aina välillä saa tapella asiasta mutta muistaakseni asiasta on joskus ollut virallinenkin päätös
> 
> Paperilipuilla oli aina kuskista kiinni, nyt HEL lukee lukijassa Jakomäessä joten voit leimata lipun, muistaakseni Mellunmäessä taas lukija on Vantaan puolella ohjelmoituna joten ei voi Stadin lipulla onnistua... Ainakin joskus kun kokeilin...


Busseihin on ohjelmoitu Buscomeihin jokaisen pysäkin osalta vyöhyke, mitkä kortinlukija hyväksyy. Mellunmäessä näkyy v56 ja v62 (ei K-versiot) HEL. VAN ei pitäisi näkyä millään linjalla, koska Mellunmäestä ei pääse Vantaan sisäsellä lipulla ollenkaan kyytiin. Sen vuoksi useimmat Vantaalaiset kävelevätkin Länsimäen ja Mellunmäen rajalla olevalle Vantaan puolella olevalle pysäkille (joku 500m metrikseltä). Joskus on tietty ollut nin et askellus pielessä, etenkin talvisin mutta tuotakin on korjaiötu ja nykysin taitaa buscomeissa oöla GPS-paikannus.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:12 ----------




> En usko, että on.
> 
> Ja uskon, että jos smurffi osuu kohdalle keskellä Vantaata ja matkustajalla on vain Helsingin lippu, niin kyllä siitä sakko tulee.


Eipä ne sakota mun mainitsemilla esimerkkilinjoillakaan, jos Jakomäki-Mellunmäki välillä on joku kyydissä Hki sisäisellä. Tietenkään kukaan ei voi sitä estää etteikö joku vois sitten Vantaan puolella hypätä pois.

Jos säännöt jatkuu samalla logiikalla kuin nyt, niin kyllä Malminkartanosta Puistolaan pitäisi päästä Hki sisäisellä Lentoaseman kautta kiertämällä. Muitakin noita poikkeuslinjoja on, kaikki löytyy tuolta HSL myynti ja palveluoppaasta, nyt ei vaan jaksa itse kaivella esiin.

----------


## Miska

> VAN ei pitäisi näkyä millään linjalla, koska Mellunmäestä ei pääse Vantaan sisäsellä lipulla ollenkaan kyytiin. Sen vuoksi useimmat Vantaalaiset kävelevätkin Länsimäen ja Mellunmäen rajalla olevalle Vantaan puolella olevalle pysäkille (joku 500m metrikseltä).


Höpö höpö. Olen asunut pitkään tuon pysäkin läheisyydessä, enkä kyllä koskaan huomannut kuvailemaasi ilmiötä ainakaan kovin laajassa mittakaavassa. Ja aika kummallista se olisikin, kun seutulippu kuitenkin on halvempi kuin erikseen ostetut Helsingin ja Vantaan sisäiset liput. Tottakai aina on satunnaisia kulkijoita, joilla on jomman kumman kaupungin sisäinen kausilippu, mutta eipä kovin moni taida jaksaa nähdä vaivaa kävellä rajan yli pienen rahallisen säästön toivossa. Se sen sijaan on ollut hyvin yleistä jo vuodesta 1989 asti, että länsimäkeläiset kävelevät halvemman lipun takia rajan yli metrolle reilun kilometrinkin päästä vaikka liityntäbussillakin pääsisi. Tämä toki johtuu tuosta taksarajasta ja ilmiö on tuttu muuallakin taksarajan läheisyydessä.

----------


## zige94

> Höpö höpö. Olen asunut pitkään tuon pysäkin läheisyydessä, enkä kyllä koskaan huomannut kuvailemaasi ilmiötä ainakaan kovin laajassa mittakaavassa. Ja aika kummallista se olisikin, kun seutulippu kuitenkin on halvempi kuin erikseen ostetut Helsingin ja Vantaan sisäiset liput. Tottakai aina on satunnaisia kulkijoita, joilla on jomman kumman kaupungin sisäinen kausilippu, mutta eipä kovin moni taida jaksaa nähdä vaivaa kävellä rajan yli pienen rahallisen säästön toivossa. Se sen sijaan on ollut hyvin yleistä jo vuodesta 1989 asti, että länsimäkeläiset kävelevät halvemman lipun takia rajan yli metrolle reilun kilometrinkin päästä vaikka liityntäbussillakin pääsisi. Tämä toki johtuu tuosta taksarajasta ja ilmiö on tuttu muuallakin taksarajan läheisyydessä.


Useimmat oli ehkä liioittelua, mutta yllättävän monikin. Ja tottakai kävelevät "halvemman lipun toivossa" jos kyse on runsaasta 50 euron erosta. Kyllä itsellänikin on vain Vantaan sisäinen, koska en muutaman kilometrin takia aio seutulippua maksaa, joka on kuitenkin n. 50 euroa enemmän per kuukausi.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Höpö höpö. Olen asunut pitkään tuon pysäkin läheisyydessä, enkä kyllä koskaan huomannut kuvailemaasi ilmiötä ainakaan kovin laajassa mittakaavassa. Ja aika kummallista se olisikin, kun seutulippu kuitenkin on halvempi kuin erikseen ostetut Helsingin ja Vantaan sisäiset liput. Tottakai aina on satunnaisia kulkijoita, joilla on jomman kumman kaupungin sisäinen kausilippu, mutta eipä kovin moni taida jaksaa nähdä vaivaa kävellä rajan yli pienen rahallisen säästön toivossa. Se sen sijaan on ollut hyvin yleistä jo vuodesta 1989 asti, että länsimäkeläiset kävelevät halvemman lipun takia rajan yli metrolle reilun kilometrinkin päästä vaikka liityntäbussillakin pääsisi. Tämä toki johtuu tuosta taksarajasta ja ilmiö on tuttu muuallakin taksarajan läheisyydessä.


No, itse ainakin kuulun ryhmään, joka kävelee Vantaan ensimmäiselle pysäkille Helsingin puolelta....

----------


## sm3

Kyllä itse tullut monet kerrat käveltyä Mellunmäestä Vantaan puolelle ja sieltä bussiin. Mutta kyse on tosiaan vuodessa pari kertaa tapahtuvasta asia.

----------


## zige94

> Tulipahan mieleeni, kun nykyisin v53:llä voi matkustaa Vantaan sisäisellä lipulla Helsingin maksualueen yli, voiko Kehäradan junilla matkustaa Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla esim. Malminkartanosta Puistolaan lentoaseman kautta?


HSL:ltä saatu vastaus: "Valitettavasti kehäradalla Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla matkustaminen esimerkiksi Malminkartanosta Puistolaan ei ole mahdollista lippukontrollin haastavuuden vuoksi."

----------


## Knightrider

> HSL:ltä saatu vastaus: "Valitettavasti kehäradalla Helsingin sisäisellä lipulla matkustaminen esimerkiksi Malminkartanosta Puistolaan ei ole mahdollista lippukontrollin haastavuuden vuoksi."


Kyllä B-vyöhykettä voisi venyttää kattamaan Kehärata, kun se kattaa vastaavasti hyvin Espoota ja Länsimetroa. Järjetöntä, että Espoossa Tapiola, Leppävaara ja Matinkyläkin kuuluu B-vyöhykkeelle, kun Vantaalla lähes Helsingin puolella sijaitseva Tikkurila onkin C-vyöhykettä. Puistolastakin pitäisi välillä päästä Helsinkiin/Pasilaan ja välillä Tikkurilaan, eli edelleen tarvitsee ABC-lipun, jos matkustaa säännöllisesti kausilipulla. Ei siis mitään parannusta nykytilanteeseen, ainoastaan korotetut lippujen hinnat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä B-vyöhykettä voisi venyttää kattamaan Kehärata, kun se kattaa vastaavasti hyvin Espoota ja Länsimetroa. Järjetöntä, että Espoossa Tapiola, Leppävaara ja Matinkyläkin kuuluu B-vyöhykkeelle, kun Vantaalla lähes Helsingin puolella sijaitseva Tikkurila onkin C-vyöhykettä. Puistolastakin pitäisi välillä päästä Helsinkiin/Pasilaan ja välillä Tikkurilaan, eli edelleen tarvitsee ABC-lipun, jos matkustaa säännöllisesti kausilipulla. Ei siis mitään parannusta nykytilanteeseen, ainoastaan korotetut lippujen hinnat.


Se on etäisyys Helsingin keskustasta joka ratkaisee mihin vyöhykkeeseen uuden vyöhykejaon mukaan kuuluu. Ainoa poikkeus on etelä-Espoo jossa B ulottuu länsimetron väliaikaiselle päättärille Matinkylään asti, mutta se johtui espoolaisten politikkojen kitinästä. Uhkana oli kaataa koko vyöhykemalli jos he eivät saa tahtoaan läpi. Mielestäni viimeistään sitten kun länsimetro ulottuu Kivenlahteen asti pitäisi vyöhykeraja vetää uudestaan esim niin että viimeinen B-vyöhykkeen asema lännessä olisi Urheilupuisto. Espoon sisällähän matkat olisivat yhtä halvat kuin ennen, riippumatta missä raja kulkee. 

Uuttta uudessa vyöhykejaossa on ilmeisesti se että tulee mahdolliseksi ostaa yhden vyöhykkeen kertalisälippu kolmanteen viereiseen vyöhykkeeseen jos kausilippu on kahdelle vyöhykkeelle. Eli jos sulla on kautta voimassa A ja B vyöhykeillä, niin saat ostaa etukäteen tai leimata automaatissa C vyöhykkeen kerta-arvolipun niin että lippusi kattaa koko matkan A:sta C:hen. Jos jollakin on muunlaista tietoa tästä kertokoot. 

Toinen juttu että junassa voit nykyisilläkin lipuilla pelata sillä lailla. Kun juna on ylittänyt kaupunkien välisen rajan ja jos kausilippu ei ole voimassa kaupungissa jonne juna siirtyi, kävelet vain automaatille ja leimaat sisäisen liikenteen arvolipun. Lainvastaista? - Kyllä, mutta mahdolliset ovat pienet jäädä kiinni. 

t. Rainer

----------


## aulis

> Kyllä B-vyöhykettä voisi venyttää kattamaan Kehärata, kun se kattaa vastaavasti hyvin Espoota ja Länsimetroa. Järjetöntä, että Espoossa Tapiola, Leppävaara ja Matinkyläkin kuuluu B-vyöhykkeelle, kun Vantaalla lähes Helsingin puolella sijaitseva Tikkurila onkin C-vyöhykettä. Puistolastakin pitäisi välillä päästä Helsinkiin/Pasilaan ja välillä Tikkurilaan, eli edelleen tarvitsee ABC-lipun, jos matkustaa säännöllisesti kausilipulla. Ei siis mitään parannusta nykytilanteeseen, ainoastaan korotetut lippujen hinnat.


Maantieteellisestihän nuo rajojen muutokset ovat aivan perusteltuja. Tai siis, uusien maksuvyöhykkeiden rajat paljon nykyisiä kunnanrajoja tarkoituksenmukaisempia määräämään joukkoliikennematkan hintaa. Ja kyllähän luvattu vyöhykelisän palautuminen on selvä parannus nykytilanteeseen. Esimerkiksi allekirjoittaneelle helsinkiläiskautelaiselle, joka tänään matkusti kaksi matkaa ja molemmille matkoille maksoi seutulipun. Vähän tuntui turhalta, matkana Kilo-Pasila-Teollisuuskatu ja takaisin, ei kovin kamalasti kilometreinä.

----------


## zige94

Itse pääsen näköjään makselemaan nykyistä ryöstöhintaista lippua isomman ryöstöhinnan. Tai noh, "maksamaan".

----------


## Matkalainen

> Uuttta uudessa vyöhykejaossa on ilmeisesti se että tulee mahdolliseksi ostaa yhden vyöhykkeen kertalisälippu kolmanteen viereiseen vyöhykkeeseen jos kausilippu on kahdelle vyöhykkeelle.


Minusta on vähän huvittavaa että tätä markkinoidaan uutuutena ja kaarimallin "hyötynä". Aikanaan kun etäluettava matkakortti tuli, vyöhykelisää markkinoitiin myös uutuutena ja etäluettavan matkakortin "hyötynä".




> Toinen juttu että junassa voit nykyisilläkin lipuilla pelata sillä lailla. Kun juna on ylittänyt kaupunkien välisen rajan ja jos kausilippu ei ole voimassa kaupungissa jonne juna siirtyi, kävelet vain automaatille ja leimaat sisäisen liikenteen arvolipun. Lainvastaista? - Kyllä, mutta mahdolliset ovat pienet jäädä kiinni.


Kiinnijäämisen mahdollisuus on tosiaan pieni, mutta ihan heti rajalla ei leimaaminen vielä onnistu. Mitä olen lukulaitteita tarkkaillut, ne näyttävät "SEU" koko rajan ylittävän asemavälin matkan.

----------


## zige94

> Kiinnijäämisen mahdollisuus on tosiaan pieni, mutta ihan heti rajalla ei leimaaminen vielä onnistu. Mitä olen lukulaitteita tarkkaillut, ne näyttävät "SEU" koko rajan ylittävän asemavälin matkan.


Junissa ei muuten näytä, vaan viimeiselläkin asemalla näyttää sitä aluetta missä mennään sillä hetkellä. Eli Puistolan asemalla Tiksin suuntaan näyttää HEL, Tiksissä Puistolan suuntaan näyttää VAN. Busseissa kyllä näyttää raja-alueella SEU, SE2 jne.

----------


## Koge

Tuo leimaamiskikka ei toimi esimerkiksi pääradan nopeissa junissa (H, R, Z), koska niihin ei ole mitään asiaa sisäisillä lipuilla Pasilan pohjoispuolella. Lisäksi välillä näkee tarkastajien ajoittavan tarkastuksensa N-junissa Puistolan ja Tikkurilan välille, jossa seutulipun tulee olla voimassa. Toki kiinnijäämisriskiä voi pienentää ympäristöään tarkkailemalla.

----------


## sane

> Se on etäisyys Helsingin keskustasta joka ratkaisee mihin vyöhykkeeseen uuden vyöhykejaon mukaan kuuluu. Ainoa poikkeus on etelä-Espoo jossa B ulottuu länsimetron väliaikaiselle päättärille Matinkylään asti, mutta se johtui espoolaisten politikkojen kitinästä. Uhkana oli kaataa koko vyöhykemalli jos he eivät saa tahtoaan läpi. Mielestäni viimeistään sitten kun länsimetro ulottuu Kivenlahteen asti pitäisi vyöhykeraja vetää uudestaan esim niin että viimeinen B-vyöhykkeen asema lännessä olisi Urheilupuisto. Espoon sisällähän matkat olisivat yhtä halvat kuin ennen, riippumatta missä raja kulkee.


Käsittääkseni metromatkat ja junamatkatkin varmaan joskus kun saadaan kilpailu pelaamaan ovat varsin edullisia per matkustaja. Ja eikö vyöhykemallissa kaikilla ole ainakin B-vyöhyke?

Tästä tuleekin mieleen, että mitäpä jos koko metro ja ainakin kaupunkijunat olisivat kokonaan B-vyöhykettä? Ohjaisi välttämään varsin kalliita liityntälinjoja tai mahdollistaisi ainakin edulliset matkat keskustaan/keskustasta aluekeskuksiin.




> Toinen juttu että junassa voit nykyisilläkin lipuilla pelata sillä lailla. Kun juna on ylittänyt kaupunkien välisen rajan ja jos kausilippu ei ole voimassa kaupungissa jonne juna siirtyi, kävelet vain automaatille ja leimaat sisäisen liikenteen arvolipun. Lainvastaista? - Kyllä, mutta mahdolliset ovat pienet jäädä kiinni. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Kaveri oli tulossa linjalla 195 Otaniemestä Helsinkiin, jonka sisäinen lippu hänellä on. Oli ostanut kyytiin noustessaan Espoon sisäisen lipun ja smurffit iskivät rajalla. Harmitti kuulemma.

----------


## sebastin

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1428977954226

_Kehärata ei juuri nopeutakaan matkaa lentoasemalle  junat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla

Tulevan Kehäradan junat pysähtyvät sittenkin kaikilla asemilla. Lentokentälle ei toisin sanoen pääse kovin nopeasti, vaan matka-aika on noin 27 minuuttia Helsingin keskustasta Tikkurilan kautta ja 32 minuuttia Myyrmäen kautta.

HSL:n bussiyhteys Helsingin rautatieasemalta Helsinki-Vantaalle vie vähän alle 40 minuuttia reittioppaan mukaan. Finnairin oma suora yhteys ajaa arviolta puoli tuntia nykyisin._

----------


## Knightrider

> Se on etäisyys Helsingin keskustasta joka ratkaisee mihin vyöhykkeeseen uuden vyöhykejaon mukaan kuuluu. Ainoa poikkeus on etelä-Espoo jossa B ulottuu länsimetron väliaikaiselle päättärille Matinkylään asti, mutta se johtui espoolaisten politikkojen kitinästä.


Minusta Kehäradalla olisi Länsimetroakin suurempi syy saada vastaava poikkeus juurikin tuon takia, että epäloogisesti mm. Myyrmäki ja Tikkurila ovat eri vyöhykkeellä, vaikka niiden välillä matkustavat samat vantaalaiset. Muutenkin koko kehän hyöty sulaa, jos säästösyistä kannattaa matkustaa nykyiseen tapaan Pasilan kautta. En ajatellut maksaa edes lisävyöhykettä, jos en ole menossa C-vyöhykkeelle.

Eihän vyöhykeraja mene edes loogisesti etäisyyden mukaan, kun Tikkurila (14 km) on tosiaan siellä periferiavyöhykkeellä mutta mm. Lähderanta (14 km), Vantaankoski (14 km) ja Vuosaaren satama (14 km) ovat B-vyöhykkeellä.



> Tuo leimaamiskikka ei toimi esimerkiksi pääradan nopeissa junissa (H, R, Z), koska niihin ei ole mitään asiaa sisäisillä lipuilla Pasilan pohjoispuolella. Lisäksi välillä näkee tarkastajien ajoittavan tarkastuksensa N-junissa Puistolan ja Tikkurilan välille, jossa seutulipun tulee olla voimassa. Toki kiinnijäämisriskiä voi pienentää ympäristöään tarkkailemalla.


Juuri tuon takia olisi vain kätevämpää - ja selkeämpää - että Kehärata olisi B-vyöhykkeen pohjoisreuna.



> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1428977954226
> 
> Kehärata ei juuri nopeutakaan matkaa lentoasemalle  junat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla


Näinhän se on, kumma ettei muka Kehäradalla voi ajaa edes kahta linjaa, nopeaa ja hidasta. Silti esim. Rantaradalle mahtuu neljää eri nopeusluokkaa (U/E/L, S, Y ja IC2). Tai sitten Tikkurilan-puolisko I/P-junista ajaisi vain kaukoraiteita pitkin - tilaa lisäraiteillehan on, jos kapasiteetista on pulaa. Lisäraide tarvittaisiin joka tapauksessa Helsinki-Riihimäki-kapasiteetin nostohankkeessa. Mitään en jättäisi Lentoradan varaan kaukotulevaisuuteen, HELI-rataakaan en sitoisi siihen.

Miksei muuten K-juna voisi ohittaa jatkossa Hiekkaharjua? Joko K-junat tasaisivat minuutin kauemmin Tikkurilassa, jossa vaihtuu matkustajat muutenkin, tai sitten Kehäradan junat ajettaisiin 5-6-raiteille tasaamaan lentomatkustajia kärreineen kyytiin, siinä menee aikaa väkisinkin, ja K-junat pysähtyisivät nopeasti 3- 4- raiteilla ohittaen Kehäradan junat.

----------


## Jussi

> Minusta Kehäradalla olisi Länsimetroakin suurempi syy saada vastaava poikkeus juurikin tuon takia, että epäloogisesti mm. Myyrmäki ja Tikkurila ovat eri vyöhykkeellä, vaikka niiden välillä matkustavat samat vantaalaiset. Muutenkin koko kehän hyöty sulaa, jos säästösyistä kannattaa matkustaa nykyiseen tapaan Pasilan kautta. En ajatellut maksaa edes lisävyöhykettä, jos en ole menossa C-vyöhykkeelle.


Toisaalta samalla tavalla korsolaisetkin on vantaalaisia. Ja jatkossahan pääsee BC-lipulla Myyrmäestä Tikkurilaan, kun ei tarvitse mennä A-vyöhykkeelle junaa vaihtamaan... 
Ja toisaalta, minä olen asunut Myyrmäessä yli 10 vuotta, enkä muista kuin kerran sinä aikana käyneeni Tikkurilassa (pl. bussin ja junanvaihdot asemalla). Esim. Peijas on minulle paljon merkittävämpi kohde kuin Tikkurila.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Juuri tuon takia olisi vain kätevämpää - ja selkeämpää - että Kehärata olisi B-vyöhykkeen pohjoisreuna.
> Näinhän se on, kumma ettei muka Kehäradalla voi ajaa edes kahta linjaa, nopeaa ja hidasta. Silti esim. Rantaradalle mahtuu neljää eri nopeusluokkaa (U/E/L, S, Y ja IC2). Tai sitten Tikkurilan-puolisko I/P-junista ajaisi vain kaukoraiteita pitkin - tilaa lisäraiteillehan on, jos kapasiteetista on pulaa.


Ongelma tulee siinä, että kaupunkirata haarautuu Hiekkaharjussa Kehäradaksi ja Keravan radaksi. Tästä eteenpäin vuorotiheys puolittuu. Voitaisiin siis vallan hyvin liikennöidä Hiekkaharjuun saakka kuten Rantaradalla, eli tunnissa neljä hidasta vuoroa ja välissä kaksi nopeaa. Mutta sitten nämä vuorot pitäisi jakaa kahdelle eri radalle. Eli vaikka hidas juna puolen tunnin välein ja nopea kerran tunnissa kumpaankin suuntaan. Tai sitten nopeat kentälle (pysähtyen kaikilla asemilla Kehärata-osuudella), eli puolen tunnin vuoroväli ja Keravalle neljä junaa tunnissa, tai miten ne nyt haluaakin jakaa. Mutta kovin hyvältä ei lopputulos näytä tekin miten vain. Periaatteellisena vaihtoehtona saattaisi olla osan Kehäradan junista katkaisu Tikkurilaan ja pakkovaihto, mutta vähän luulen, että tämäkään malli ei saa kovin kaksista suosiota. Kun rata on nyt rakennettu miten se on, niin tämän kanssa on nyt vain elettävä.

Kaukoliikenteen raiteille tuskin sopii lisää liikennettä, sillä jos siellä olisi tilaa, niin se olisi jo käytetty tihentämällä R/H-junien liikennettä ainakin Järvenpäähän asti. Tästä en tosin ole varma, kun en ole tutustunut liikennöintikuvioon. Joka tapauksessa kaukoliikenteen raiteiden käyttö vaatisi investointeja ratainfraan.

Sinällään tämä on käy ihan oppikirjaesimerkistä, mitä ongelmia syntyy kun metromaisesti liikennöitävää rataa haaroitetaan. Esimerkiksi voi lukea  Jarede Walkerin blogitekstin aiheesta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Toisaalta samalla tavalla korsolaisetkin on vantaalaisia. Ja jatkossahan pääsee BC-lipulla Myyrmäestä Tikkurilaan, kun ei tarvitse mennä A-vyöhykkeelle junaa vaihtamaan... 
> Ja toisaalta, minä olen asunut Myyrmäessä yli 10 vuotta, enkä muista kuin kerran sinä aikana käyneeni Tikkurilassa (pl. bussin ja junanvaihdot asemalla). Esim. Peijas on minulle paljon merkittävämpi kohde kuin Tikkurila.


BC-lippulaisilla ei tietenkään ole mitään väliä, missä B:n ja C:n raja kulkee. Sen sijaan AB-lippulaiset pakotetaan kiertämään Pasilan kautta tai ostamaan C-lippu. Ja Tikkurilaan mennessä ostamaan joka tapauksessa C-lippu, vaikka se maantieteellisesti kuuluisi B-vyöhykkeelle.




> Ongelma tulee siinä, että kaupunkirata haarautuu Hiekkaharjussa Kehäradaksi ja Keravan radaksi. Tästä eteenpäin vuorotiheys puolittuu. Voitaisiin siis vallan hyvin liikennöidä Hiekkaharjuun saakka kuten Rantaradalla, eli tunnissa neljä hidasta vuoroa ja välissä kaksi nopeaa. Mutta sitten nämä vuorot pitäisi jakaa kahdelle eri radalle. Eli vaikka hidas juna puolen tunnin välein ja nopea kerran tunnissa kumpaankin suuntaan. Tai sitten nopeat kentälle (pysähtyen kaikilla asemilla Kehärata-osuudella), eli puolen tunnin vuoroväli ja Keravalle neljä junaa tunnissa, tai miten ne nyt haluaakin jakaa. Mutta kovin hyvältä ei lopputulos näytä tekin miten vain. Periaatteellisena vaihtoehtona saattaisi olla osan Kehäradan junista katkaisu Tikkurilaan ja pakkovaihto, mutta vähän luulen, että tämäkään malli ei saa kovin kaksista suosiota. Kun rata on nyt rakennettu miten se on, niin tämän kanssa on nyt vain elettävä.
> 
> Kaukoliikenteen raiteille tuskin sopii lisää liikennettä, sillä jos siellä olisi tilaa, niin se olisi jo käytetty tihentämällä R/H-junien liikennettä ainakin Järvenpäähän asti. Tästä en tosin ole varma, kun en ole tutustunut liikennöintikuvioon. Joka tapauksessa kaukoliikenteen raiteiden käyttö vaatisi investointeja ratainfraan.
> 
> Sinällään tämä on käy ihan oppikirjaesimerkistä, mitä ongelmia syntyy kun metromaisesti liikennöitävää rataa haaroitetaan. Esimerkiksi voi lukea  Jarede Walkerin blogitekstin aiheesta.


Päärata tarvitsisikin kolme raideparia, koska nopeusluokkiakin on niin paljon. Tai edes yksi lisäraide, jolle laitettaisiin kaikki Z-, H-, ja R-junat. Junat ajaisivat "possujonossa", eli tunnin sykleissä kolme junaa suht peräkkäin järjestyksessä R-Z-H, eikä ko. raiteelle tarvittaisi paljoakaan kohtauspaikkoja. Kaukoraiteet jäisivät kaukoliikenteelle ja Airport Expressille.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Junissa ei muuten näytä, vaan viimeiselläkin asemalla näyttää sitä aluetta missä mennään sillä hetkellä.


Tämä lienee muuttunut sitten viime tarkistamani; silloin joskus näkyi ainakin K-junassa koko matkan Puistolasta Tikkurilaan "SEU".

----------


## zige94

> Tämä lienee muuttunut sitten viime tarkistamani; silloin joskus näkyi ainakin K-junassa koko matkan Puistolasta Tikkurilaan "SEU".


Junahenkilökunnan puolella työskentelin reilut 1v8kk niin tuli kyllä nähtyä ja seurailtua noita ja koko tuon ajan näkyi mainitsemallani tavalla. Sitä itsekkin ihmettelin kun busseissa kuitenkin reuna-alueilla tiesi pyytää seutua.

----------


## Max

> Eihän vyöhykeraja mene edes loogisesti etäisyyden mukaan, kun Tikkurila (14 km) on tosiaan siellä periferiavyöhykkeellä mutta mm. Lähderanta (14 km), Vantaankoski (14 km) ja Vuosaaren satama (14 km) ovat B-vyöhykkeellä.


Tikkurilan aseman kohdalla on kyllä kilometrimerkin mukaan 16 km Helsingin päärautatieasemalta, sama etäisyys kuin Kauniaisiin. Maanteitse enemmän.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:12 ----------




> Puistolastakin pitäisi välillä päästä Helsinkiin/Pasilaan ja välillä Tikkurilaan, eli edelleen tarvitsee ABC-lipun, jos matkustaa säännöllisesti kausilipulla.


Muistuttaisin kuitenkin, että näyttölippua jollekin vyöhykkeelle ei kannata (ainakaan nykyhinnoin) ostaa, ellei ole asiaa sinne säännöllisesti vähintään 2-3 kertaa viikossa. Muuten on halvempaa maksaa arvolla tai jatkossa ilmeisesti vyöhykelisällä vielä edullisempaa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tikkurilan aseman kohdalla on kyllä kilometrimerkin mukaan 16 km Helsingin päärautatieasemalta, sama etäisyys kuin Kauniaisiin. Maanteitse enemmän.


Mittasin etäisyydet toki linnunteitse.

----------


## Minä vain

> Jos asia toteutetaan fiksusti, niin kentältä keskustaan vuoroväli voi olla vartin luokkaa myöhäisaikaan, jos I ja P on mahdollista tahdistaa järkevästi.


Hösseli osaa aina yllättää.  :Biggrin:  Kehäradan junat tullaan liikennöimään viimeiset kaksi tuntia *vain toiseen suuntaan*. Viimeinen juna Helsinki - Myyrmäki - lentoasema - Helsinki lähtee Helsingistä noin 0.45, eli lentoasemalta noin 1.15, ja viimeinen juna Helsinki - Tikkurila - lentoasema - Helsinki Helsingistä noin 23.00 eli lentoasemalta noin 23.30. Varmaan noinpäin siksi että Helsingistä Vantaankosken radalle lähtisi viimeinen juna mahdollisimman myöhään ja 23.45 ja 0.45 lentoasemalta lähtevistä junista on vaihtoyhteys T-junaan.

Ajat löytyy PPT-muodossa olevasta tiedostosta muiden asioiden seasta: https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...ointi_2015.ppt

----------


## PepeB

> Hösseli osaa aina yllättää.  Kehäradan junat tullaan liikennöimään viimeiset kaksi tuntia *vain toiseen suuntaan*. Viimeinen juna Helsinki - Myyrmäki - lentoasema - Helsinki lähtee Helsingistä noin 0.45, eli lentoasemalta noin 1.15, ja viimeinen juna Helsinki - Tikkurila - lentoasema - Helsinki Helsingistä noin 23.00 eli lentoasemalta noin 23.30. Varmaan noinpäin siksi että Helsingistä Vantaankosken radalle lähtisi viimeinen juna mahdollisimman myöhään ja 23.45 ja 0.45 lentoasemalta lähtevistä junista on vaihtoyhteys T-junaan.
> 
> Ajat löytyy PPT-muodossa olevasta tiedostosta muiden asioiden seasta: https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...ointi_2015.ppt


Toivottavasti vielä muuttuu, sillä tuo raakaversio sorsii törkeästi pääradan varrella asuvia.

----------


## zige94

Tuosta samasta ppt:stä ymmärtää yhdestä kohdasta jossa puhutaan "yhdestä junasta (kaksi junayksikköä)" että pääsääntöisesti ajettaisiin kahdella yksiköllä, joka on järkevä ratkaisu sillä jo nyt N ja M-junat on täynnä, ihan arkena ja lauantainakin. Nykysin siis on ajettu vain yhdellä yksiköllä ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella. Mutta jos tuo nyt mitään paikkaansa, niin sitten tullaankin siihen että jonnekkin radalle palaa Sm1/2-junat ainakin pariksi vuodeksi, todennäköisesti Kirkkonummen radalle suurinosa. Tosin tämäkin oli jo ennakoitavissa vuosi sitten kun Flirtit alkoivat Kirkkonummen junissa kulkemaan. Lisätilauksen Flirtit alkavat tulemaan muistaakseni ensi vuoden puolella.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mutta jos tuo nyt mitään paikkaansa, niin sitten tullaankin siihen että jonnekkin radalle palaa Sm1/2-junat ainakin pariksi vuodeksi, todennäköisesti Kirkkonummen radalle suurinosa.


Ei ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ryhdytä ajamaan _suuremmalla_ määrällä yksiköitä kuin ruuhka-aikana ajetaan. Tarve vanhemmalle kalustolle määräytyy siis edelleen ruuhka-ajan mukaan, kuten ennenkin. Kehärata toki lisää hieman kalustotarvetta ylipäätään, mutta se tekee sen riippumatta siitä, miten pitkillä junilla ajetaan ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella.

Kalustosiirtoja Helsingin ja Ilmalan välillä tuo vähentäisi, mikä on Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteetin kannalta toki hyvä asia. Ja täsmällisyyden ylipäätään. Epäilen tosin, että tosiasiassa junat lyhenevät vanhaan malliin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolelle, jotta kalustoa voisi huoltaa muulloinkin kuin yöllä.

----------


## Max

> Toivottavasti vielä muuttuu, sillä tuo raakaversio sorsii törkeästi pääradan varrella asuvia.


Siellähän kyllä N/T -juna ajelee vielä yhden jälkeenkin, joten tuskin on suurta syytä huoleen. Lentoasemalle tuskin kenenkään tarvitsee päästä tuollaiseen aikaan, kun ei lähteviä lentoja ole. Meille Leinelän aseman ympäristöön on ilmeisesti myöhään illalla Helsingistä päin a) ajettava junalla Myyrmäen kautta, b) vaihdettava jossain bussiin tai c) käveltävä Koivukylästä. Kaikki ihan OK vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## zige94

> Ei ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ryhdytä ajamaan _suuremmalla_ määrällä yksiköitä kuin ruuhka-aikana ajetaan. Tarve vanhemmalle kalustolle määräytyy siis edelleen ruuhka-ajan mukaan, kuten ennenkin. Kehärata toki lisää hieman kalustotarvetta ylipäätään, mutta se tekee sen riippumatta siitä, miten pitkillä junilla ajetaan ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella.
> 
> Kalustosiirtoja Helsingin ja Ilmalan välillä tuo vähentäisi, mikä on Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteetin kannalta toki hyvä asia. Ja täsmällisyyden ylipäätään. Epäilen tosin, että tosiasiassa junat lyhenevät vanhaan malliin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolelle, jotta kalustoa voisi huoltaa muulloinkin kuin yöllä.


Tuo taas ei olisi millään tavalla järkevää, HSL yllättyy ja negatiivisiä palautteita satelee. N- ja M-junat ovat jo nykyisellään täynnä arkena mihin aikaan vuorokaudesta tahansa sekä etenkin lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin kun niitä ajellaan yhdellä yksiköllä (ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella). Siihen päälle kun lisätään vielä huomattavasti lisää matkistajia Hiekkaharju-Vantaankoski väliltä, Myyrmäen suunnan poikittaismatkustajat Tikkurilaan ja toisinpäin jne. niin aika kovilla on kapasiteetit. Tosin HSL:ää ei kiinnosta ennen kuin junaan ei enään mahdu matkustajia, eli vaikka oltaisiin kuin sillipurkissa mutta kyytiin ,ahtuu niin HSL:n mielestä yksi yksikkö riittää. Väite perustuu ihan HSL:n ja VR:ltä saaduista vastauksista palautteisiin, jossa todetaan ettei lisäyksiköille ole tarvetta koska porukkaa ei ole laiturille jäänyt. Ei tietenkään ole kun kukaan vapaaehtoisesti laiturille jää odottelee vaan änkeää pakolla sisälle.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tuo taas ei olisi millään tavalla järkevää, HSL yllättyy ja negatiivisiä palautteita satelee. N- ja M-junat ovat jo nykyisellään täynnä arkena mihin aikaan vuorokaudesta tahansa sekä etenkin lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin kun niitä ajellaan yhdellä yksiköllä (ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella). Siihen päälle kun lisätään vielä huomattavasti lisää matkistajia Hiekkaharju-Vantaankoski väliltä, Myyrmäen suunnan poikittaismatkustajat Tikkurilaan ja toisinpäin jne. niin aika kovilla on kapasiteetit. Tosin HSL:ää ei kiinnosta ennen kuin junaan ei enään mahdu matkustajia, eli vaikka oltaisiin kuin sillipurkissa mutta kyytiin ,ahtuu niin HSL:n mielestä yksi yksikkö riittää. Väite perustuu ihan HSL:n ja VR:ltä saaduista vastauksista palautteisiin, jossa todetaan ettei lisäyksiköille ole tarvetta koska porukkaa ei ole laiturille jäänyt. Ei tietenkään ole kun kukaan vapaaehtoisesti laiturille jää odottelee vaan änkeää pakolla sisälle.


Tai vaihtaa pikkuautoon, koska se on "tavoite"!

----------


## Knightrider

N-junan vakiokäyttäjänä olen samaa mieltä junien pituuksista. On järjetöntä ajaa N-junia yhdellä yksiköllä oikeastaan mihinkään aikaan vuorokaudesta, sillä ainakin istumapaikat täyttyvät todella helposti. Pahimmillaan seisomaväljyyskin kärsii. Ei tunnu loogiselta joutua seisomaan hiljaisempina vuorokaudenaikoina, kun tietää että samaan aikaan ylimääräisiä yksikköjä seisoo varikoilla ja Rantaradan matkustajilla on aina väljempää, helposti jopa 1 penkkiryhmä / matkustaja. Laitureillakin pysähtymispaikka on lyhyillä junilla joko todella kaukana toisesta päästä tai sitten keskellä, joka on huono kompromissi molemmille päille. Lyhyet junat ovat myös yliherkkiä matkustajavirran vaihteluille, kuten koululais- tai turistiryhmille. Kapasiteettia saataisiin heti lisää, kun tärkeimpiä asemavälejä ajettaisiin vaikka 4xSm5 voimin (sama laiturimitoitus kuin 2xSm3).

----------


## Minä vain

> Kaukoliikenteen raiteille tuskin sopii lisää liikennettä, sillä jos siellä olisi tilaa, niin se olisi jo käytetty tihentämällä R/H-junien liikennettä ainakin Järvenpäähän asti. Tästä en tosin ole varma, kun en ole tutustunut liikennöintikuvioon. Joka tapauksessa kaukoliikenteen raiteiden käyttö vaatisi investointeja ratainfraan.


Tällä hetkellä kello 16 ja 17 välissä lähtee Helsingistä kaukoliikenneraiteita käyttäviä junia seuraavasti: 

16.02 > 16.17 Riihimäelle (ei pysähdy Tikkurilassa)
16.06 > 16.21 IC Tampereen suuntaan
16.12 > 16.27 IC Lahden suuntaan 
16.19 > 16.34 R-juna 
16.26 > 16.40 Z-juna
16.30 > 16.45 Pendolino Tampereen suuntaan 
16.36 > 16.51 Riihimäelle (ei pysähdy Tikkurilassa)
16.41 > 16.56 Z-juna 
16.48 > 17.03 H-juna 
17.00 > 17.15 Riihimäelle (ei pysähdy Tikkurilassa) 

Lentoasemalle saisi nopean junan puolen tunnin välein näin: 

16.02 > 16.17 Riihimäelle (ei pysähdy Tikkurilassa)
16.06 > 16.21 IC Tampereen suuntaan
16.12 > 16.27 IC Lahden suuntaan 
_16.18_ > 16.33 R-juna
*16.22 > 16.37* 
16.26 > 16.40 Z-juna
16.30 > 16.45 Pendolino Tampereen suuntaan 
16.36 > 16.51 Riihimäelle (ei pysähdy Tikkurilassa)
16.41 > 16.56 Z-juna 
16.48 > 17.02 H-juna 
*16.54 > 17.07*
17.00 > 17.15 Riihimäelle (ei pysähdy Tikkurilassa) 

Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella 24>37 ja 54>07 pitäisi onnistua aina. 16.24 lähtevä juna on haasteellisin tapaus: se jouduttaisiin siirtää lähtemään kello 16.22, se köröttelisi 2 min hitaammin ja R-junat pitäisi siirtää lähtemään minuutin aikaisemmin. Ihmetyttää kyllä miksi noihin rakoihin ei ole laitettu nopeaa junaa lentoasemalle, kun tuo ei vaatisi muita investointeja kuin sen että kehäradan pohjoiselta raiteelta haarautuu ennen siltaa raide pääradan läntisimmälle raiteelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sukkulabussi terminaaliin
> 
> Kehärata avautuu liikenteelle 1.7.2015. Lentokentän juna-asema valmistuu kahdessa vaiheessa.
> 
> Ensin avataan Tietotien sisäänkäynti ja toisessa vaiheessa myöhemmin syksyllä sisäänkäynti suoraan terminaaliin.
> 
> Ennen terminaalisisäänkäynnin valmistumista HSL kuljettaa matkustajat Tietotien sisäänkäynniltä terminaaleihin ilmaisilla sukkulabusseilla.
> 
> HSL operoi kahdella bussilla reittiä Tietotie-T1-T2-Tietotie. Yhdensuuntainen kierros kestää kymmenen minuuttia, joten bussien vuoroväli tulee olemaan viisi minuuttia. Aikaisin aamulla kello 4.30-6.00 sekä kello 23.00 jälkeen vuoroväli on kymmenen minuuttia ja liikennöinti hoidetaan yhdellä bussilla.
> ...


Lähde: http://www.finavia.fi/fi/tiedottamin...inkivantaalla/

----------


## zige94

Kehäradan matka-ajat:

I-juna: Pasila 4 min, Käpylä 7 min, Oulunkylä 9 min, Pukinmäki 11 min, Malmi 13 min, Tapanila 15 min, Puistola 17 min, Tikkurila 20 min, Hiekkaharju 21 min, Leinelä 24 min, Lentoasema 27 min, Aviapolis 30 min, Kivistö 35 min, Vehkala 37 min, Vantaankoski 38 min, Martinlaakso 40 min, Louhela 41 min, Myyrmäki 43 min, Malminkartano 45 min, Kannelmäki 47 min, Pohjois-Haaga 48 min, Huopalahti 50 min, Ilmala 53 min, Pasila 55 min, Helsinki 60 min.

P-juna: Pasila 5 min, Ilmala 6 min, Huopalahti 9 min, Pohjois-Haaga 11 min, Kannelmäki 13 min, Malminkartano 15 min, Myyrmäki 16 min, Louhela 18 min, Martinlaakso 19 min, Vantaankoski 21 min, Vehkala 23 min, Kivistö 25 min, Aviapolis 30 min, Lentoasema 32 min, Leinelä 35 min, Hiekkaharju 38 min, Tikkurila 40 min, Puistola 42 min, Tapanila 44 min, Malmi 46 min, Pukinmäki 48 min, Oulunkylä 50 min, Käpylä 52 min, Pasila 55 min, Helsinki 60 min.

----------


## zige94

Kehäradan alustavat aikataulut:
Helsingistä: https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...helsinki_0.pdf

Lentoasemalta: https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...ntoasema_0.pdf

Eka I-juna Helsingistä arkena 03:59, la-su 04:59.
Eka I-juna Lentoasemalta arkena 04:27, la-su 05:27
Eka P-juna Helsingistä arkena 05:14, la-su 05:44.
Eka P-juna Lentoasemalta arkena 05:46, la-su 06:16.

Vika I-juna Helsingistä joka päivä 22:59
Vika I-juna Lentoasemalta joka päivä 23:27
Vika P-juna Helsingistä joka päivä 00:44
Vika P-juna Lentoasemalta joka päivä 01:16

Aikatauluista voi myös todeta että pysähdykseen Lentoasemalla on varattu aikatauluun reilu minuutti, normaalin "samalla minuutilla pysähtyminen+lähtö.

10 minuutin vuorovälillä junat lähtevät samaan aikaan Helsingistä.
15 minuutin vuorovälillä junat lähtevät Helsingistä 09I, 14P, 24I, 29P jne.
30 minuutin vuorovälillä lähtevät vuorotellen 15 minuutin välein (hyvä!).

----------


## tlajunen

Lentoaseman lähtöajatkin vaikuttavat oikein hyviltä.

----------


## kompura

> Lentoaseman lähtöajatkin vaikuttavat oikein hyviltä.


Päivällä ja vielä alkuillasta tarjonta on todellakin ruhtinaallisen hyvää, mutta loppuillasta saapuvia odottaa toisenlainen "palvelu":




> 22 -- 01P 07I 16P 27I 46P 57I
> 23 -- 16P 27I 46P 
> 0  --- 16P 46P
> 1  --- 16P


22-23 kentältä siis pääsee vielä ihan kohtuullisesti jatkamaan matkaa, kun junia kulkee 3 kpl tunnissa suuntaansa. Tämän jälkeen palvelutaso romahtaa: viimeinen juna Huopalahden suuntaan lähtee 23.27 ja Tikkurilankin suuntaan pääsee enää puolen tunnin välein. Länsi-Vantaan ja Espoon suuntaan juna ei ole lainkaan mielekäs vaihtoehto. 

Saapuvia koneita taas on tullut esim. tänä iltana



> 20.30-21.30 -- 10 kpl 
> 21.30-22.30 -- 12 kpl
> 22.30-23.30 -- 28 kpl
> 23.30-00.30 -- 10 kpl
> 00.30-01.30 -- 1 kpl


Hiljaisen liikenteen aikaan saapuu siis 39 lentoa, joita palvelee yksi I-juna klo 23.27 ja viisi P-junaa. Jos edes pieni osa matkustajista valitsee junan, mahtaa olla melkoinen tungos asemalaiturilla, kun jokaisella on enemmän tai vähemmän matkatavaraakin mukana.

Kauanko matkatavara-aulasta realistisesti kestää siirtyä asemalaiturille matkalaukkujen kanssa, siis sen jälkeen kun on saanut matkalaukut?

----------


## zige94

Sinänsä ei ole kovin paljon merkitystä miten Lentoasemalta Espoon suuntaan pääsee, kun tohon aikaa menee L-junat kuitenkin tunnin välein (tällä hetkellä Hki:stä 2237 (U), 2317, 2347, 0047 & 0147), kunhan vaihto on hyvin järjestetty Pasilassa. Länsi-Vantaalle ei tosiaankaan ole yhteyksiä kovin paljon. 615 menee yöllä sekä 415N, mutta eivät nekään koko aluetta kata kovinkaan hyvin.

----------


## kompura

> Sinänsä ei ole kovin paljon merkitystä miten Lentoasemalta Espoon suuntaan pääsee, kun tohon aikaa menee L-junat kuitenkin tunnin välein (tällä hetkellä Hki:stä 2237 (U), 2317, 2347, 0047 & 0147), kunhan vaihto on hyvin järjestetty Pasilassa. Länsi-Vantaalle ei tosiaankaan ole yhteyksiä kovin paljon. 615 menee yöllä sekä 415N, mutta eivät nekään koko aluetta kata kovinkaan hyvin.


Vaihtoa ei voi järjestää hyvin Pasilassa, kun on siirryttävä asemasillan kautta aseman laidalta toiselle. Tämä on aikaavievä haaste matkatavaroiden kanssa, etenkin jos lentomatkustajia on enemmän kuin pari kolme. Vaihtoajan on oltava pikemminkin luokkaa 10 min kuin 5 min, jotta ei ole riskiä jatkoyhteyden menettämisestä, olettaen että lentokenttäjuna on aikataulussa. 

Vaihto Huopalahdessa edellyttää vain kävelyä laiturin laidalta toiselle, parhaimmillaan valmiina odottavaan toiseen junaan. Tämä onnistuu isojen laukkujenkin kanssa. Hyvin toteutetulla vaihdolla Huopalahdessa matka-aika esim. Leppävaaraan voisi olla hyvin lähellä 30 min ja Espoon keskukseenkin alle 45 min.

L-junalle vaihtoehtona voi olla esim. 550 Huopalahdesta tai lyhyt taksimatka joltain väliasemalta kuten Pohjois-Haagasta. 550 toisi helpon yhteyden Tapiolaan. Onko L-junien kulkutiheys jotenkin kiveen hakattu?

Jos lännen suuntaa haluttaisiin palvella edes kohtuullisesti, niin myös I-junat kulkisivat puolen tunnin välein loppuun saakka ja näille junille olisi taattu vaihto Huopalahdessa rantaradan junaan (L/E/?) ja 550 bussiin. Kun 550 palvelisi Pitäjänmäen-Mäkkylän paremmin kuin juna, L/E-juna voisi ajaa Huopalahdesta pysähtymättä  Leppävaaraan.

----------


## zige94

Eihän minkään junien kulkutiheys kiveen hakattua ole. Arkena tosin tunnin vuoroväli varmaankin saman vuoksi kun pääradalla on tunnin vuoroväli (2301 N, 2331 T, 0031 T & 0131 T). HSL:ltä on perusteltu L-junien tunnin vuoroväliö viikonloppuisin vähäisellä matkustajamäärällä. Tottakai se on "vähäistä", kun kerran on vaan se tunnin välein menevä juna. Jos vaikka L:t menisivät 47 (nyk.) ja 17 (uusi) niin varmasti busseista siirtyisi tuohon junaan ne, jotka nyt menevät bussilla kun ei junaa kulje kuin vasta åitkän odottelun jälkeen. Keravan kaupunkiradallakin on 30 min vuoroväli vklp. Arkena L-junat ovat suhtkoht tyhjiä, täyttöaste* ehkä 30-50%. Vklp lähennellään täyttöastetta* 100%-125%.

Kyllä itsekkin kannattaisin I-junan ajamista myös yöaikaan ihan jo pelkästään oman käytön kannalta  :Wink:  Mielummin Tikkurilan kautta kotiin menisin kuin Myyrmäen. Onneksi 633N ja 724N paikkaavat tuon. 633N menee jopa nopeammin Leinelään kuin P-juna.


*Täyttöasteet 0-100% istumapaikoilla, 125% ostumapaikat+puolet seisomapaikoista & 150% istumapaikat ja seisomapaikat täynnä

----------


## kompura

> Eihän minkään junien kulkutiheys kiveen hakattua ole. Arkena tosin tunnin vuoroväli varmaankin saman vuoksi kun pääradalla on tunnin vuoroväli (2301 N, 2331 T, 0031 T & 0131 T). HSL:ltä on perusteltu L-junien tunnin vuoroväliö viikonloppuisin vähäisellä matkustajamäärällä. Tottakai se on "vähäistä", kun kerran on vaan se tunnin välein menevä juna. Jos vaikka L:t menisivät 47 (nyk.) ja 17 (uusi) niin varmasti busseista siirtyisi tuohon junaan ne, jotka nyt menevät bussilla kun ei junaa kulje kuin vasta åitkän odottelun jälkeen. Keravan kaupunkiradallakin on 30 min vuoroväli vklp. Arkena L-junat ovat suhtkoht tyhjiä, täyttöaste* ehkä 30-50%. Vklp lähennellään täyttöastetta* 100%-125%.


Tämä vastaa omaakin käsitystä iltajunien käytöstä. Ei iltajunissa pääse yleensä nauttimaan samanlaisesta hulppeasta avaruudesta kuin monesti päiväsaikaan, jolloin useinkin saa oman "privaatti-loosin". Jotenkin vaikuttaa siltä, että HSL:llä ei kalustokapasiteetin suhteuttaminen kysyntään ole oikein hyppysissä.

Jos L-junat lähtisivät Helsingistä 17 ja 47, niin ne olisivat Huopalahdessa (9 min matka-aika) 26 ja 56. Jos oletetaan, että 3 min olisi riittävä marginaali vaihdolle saman laiturin yli, I-junan pitäisi lähteä lentoasemalta (23 min matka-aika) 00 ja 30. I-junien lähtöä voisi siis siirtää 3 min nykyistä (27 ja 57) myöhemmäksi. Uusia I-junia tarvittaisiin siis 00.00, 00.30, 1.00 ja 1.30 ja kolme näitä aiempaa voisi lähteä 3 min myöhemmin. Uusia L-junia tarvittaisiin kaksi, 00.17 ja 01.17 vaihtoyhteyksiksi tasalta lähteviin I-juniin. L-junien pitäisi odottaa Huopalahdessa tarvittaessa I-junaa, jos se on myöhässä.

Kuudella junavuorolla saataisiin kohtuulliset junayhteydet Länsi-Vantaalle ja Espooseen kymmenien lentojen matkustajille. Kahta näistä voitaisiin ajaa vanhemmallakin kalustolla. Voiko näiden järjestäminen todellakin olla kovin vaikeaa?

----------


## zige94

> Tämä vastaa omaakin käsitystä iltajunien käytöstä. Ei iltajunissa pääse yleensä nauttimaan samanlaisesta hulppeasta avaruudesta kuin monesti päiväsaikaan, jolloin useinkin saa oman "privaatti-loosin". Jotenkin vaikuttaa siltä, että HSL:llä ei kalustokapasiteetin suhteuttaminen kysyntään ole oikein hyppysissä.
> 
> Jos L-junat lähtisivät Helsingistä 17 ja 47, niin ne olisivat Huopalahdessa (9 min matka-aika) 26 ja 56. Jos oletetaan, että 3 min olisi riittävä marginaali vaihdolle saman laiturin yli, I-junan pitäisi lähteä lentoasemalta (23 min matka-aika) 00 ja 30. I-junien lähtöä voisi siis siirtää 3 min nykyistä (27 ja 57) myöhemmäksi. Uusia I-junia tarvittaisiin siis 00.00, 00.30, 1.00 ja 1.30 ja kolme näitä aiempaa voisi lähteä 3 min myöhemmin. Uusia L-junia tarvittaisiin kaksi, 00.17 ja 01.17 vaihtoyhteyksiksi tasalta lähteviin I-juniin. L-junien pitäisi odottaa Huopalahdessa tarvittaessa I-junaa, jos se on myöhässä.
> 
> Kuudella junavuorolla saataisiin kohtuulliset junayhteydet Länsi-Vantaalle ja Espooseen kymmenien lentojen matkustajille. Kahta näistä voitaisiin ajaa vanhemmallakin kalustolla. Voiko näiden järjestäminen todellakin olla kovin vaikeaa?


Itse laittaisin kyllä vaihtoajaksi sen 5 minuuttia, vaikka olisikin vain saman laiturin yli, ihan vain sen vuoksi että siinä olisi pelivaraa. Muutaman minuutin myöhästyminen kun on aika tavanomaista, etenkin yöaikaan jolloin tehdään ratatöitä. Turhaan ei tarvitsisi L-junaa viivästyttää, noilla viivästymisillä kun on nykyisillä kuljettajien tiukoille ajo-ajoilla huonot seuraukset, jo muutama minuuttikin voi vaikuttaa.

Ja vastauksena kysymykseesi, kyllä voi. HSL:ssä katsotaan asioita vähän väärin lasein, eikä huomioida ikinä sitä kokonaisuutta. Vanhalla kalustolla ei ole mitään järkeä ajaa, ihan hyvin voidaan ajaa Sm5:lla, vai mikä hyöty vanhan kalustom käytöstä tulisi? Joutuisi tuomaan Helsinkiin, ajattamaan yks-pari L:ää ja takas varikolla. Vanhoja runkoja kun ei (muistaakseni) nykyisin seiso enään yön yli Helsingissä, vaan kaikki seisovat ovat Flirttejä. Lisäksi huomioi esteettömyys sekä se että vanhat rungothan on VR:n joista pitää maksaa. Tosin en muista maksaako HSL Flirttien käytöstä jotakin (ei ole ikinä kiinnostanut nuo kuka maksaa kalustosta plaaplaa).

Hyviä ideoita, nyt kun saataisiin sinne liikennesuunnittelijoidenkin aivokoppaan nämä. Kokeilisivat edes, mistä sitä voi hyödyllisyyttä tietää jossei kokeile. Turha todeta työpöydän ääressä et "mahtuuhan ne nyttenkin tunnin välein menevään junaan", eivät tunnu tajuavan et yleensä useampi vuoro tuo enemmän matkustajia, jotka nyt käyttää bussia kun junaa joutuu odottaa pitkään.

Saa nähdä muuttuuko T-junien aikataulut. Nyky-T:n aikatauluilla ei olisi mitään järkevää yhteyttä lentoasemalle aamuyöstä/Lentoasemalta yöllä. T-junat on aamulla 04:04 & 05:04 Tikkurilassa, aamun ekat I:t 04:19, 04:49, 05:19 eli vartin vaihtoaika, Hiekkaharjussa vaihdettaessa 4 minuuttia enemmän. Yöllä taas P:t olisi Hiekkaharjussa 23:22, 23:52, 00:22, 00:52 & 01:22, T:t taas on 23:54, 00:54 ja 01:54. 2 minuutin vaihtoaika on aika siinä ja siinä + tuon vikan P:n ja vikan T:n välille jää yli puoli tuntia. Varmaankin noita sovelletaan paremmin vielä kun kesän aikataulut junille ei ole vielä julkaistu, mutta ekojen ja vikojen T-junien aikataulut on ollut vuosio jo samoina, joten vähän epäilen että muuttuisivat, ainakaan kovin paljoa. En myöskään usko et tuon vikan T-junan lähtöaikaa siirrettäisiin ainakaan aikasemmaksi kovin paljoa. Nykyinen 01:31 on juuri ideaalinen. Toukokuun lopussa muistaakseni taitaa uudet aikataulut tulla. Nykyset on siis voimassa 30.6. asti.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tosin en muista maksaako HSL Flirttien käytöstä jotakin (ei ole ikinä kiinnostanut nuo kuka maksaa kalustosta plaaplaa).


Tottakai HSL maksaa kaikesta kalustosta tavalla tai toisella, suoraan tai välillisesti. Eihän mikään kaluston omistaja nyt ilmaiseksi kalustoaan jakele käyttöön.

----------


## PepeB

> Tottakai HSL maksaa kaikesta kalustosta tavalla tai toisella, suoraan tai välillisesti. Eihän mikään kaluston omistaja nyt ilmaiseksi kalustoaan jakele käyttöön.


Nimenomaan, HSL:hän vuokraa kalustoa.

----------


## Minä vain

Kehäradan viimeisten junien aikataulu on selvästi tehty T-junaa silmälläpitäen. Kun lentoasemalta saapuu junat Hiekkaharjuun 23.52 ja 0.52, T-junia varmaankin siirretään eteenpäin sen verran että ne eivät lähde Hiekkaharjusta 23.54 ja 0.54 vaan 2 tai 3 min nykyistä myöhemmin. 

Kolmenneksi viimeinen ja viimeinen juna puolestaan saapuu Pasilaan 0.38 ja 1.38, ja nykyisellä aikataululla L-junat lähtevät Pasilasta 0.52 ja 1.52. Liikennöintisuunnitelman mukaan L-junan lähtöaikoihin tulee pieniä muutoksia, joten ilmeisesti noita aikoja aikaistetaan hieman. Aikataulun ongelma ei olekaan niinkään rantaradalle pääseminen vaan Länsi-Vantaalle pääseminen. Se vaatii sen, että menee P-junalla kello 23.46/0.16 lentoasemalta Pasilaan ja vaihtaa sieltä kello 0.19/0.49 lähtevään P-junaan. Verrattuna suoraan yhteyteen matka-aika pitenee yli puolella tunnilla. Lisäksi aamulle ei pääse lentoasemalle ennen kuin vasta 5.46.

Tuossa PPT-läpyskässä lukee että kello 21 siirrytään N-juniin ja liikennöintisuunnitelman mukaan K-junien vuoroväli on kello 19 alkaen 15 min. Liikennöinti Hiekkaharjun ja Keravan välisille asemille tulee siis olemaan näin: 

kun Kehäradan junien vuoroväli on 10 tai 15 min = K-juna samalla vuorovälilläkun Kehäradan junien vuoroväli on 30 min = N-juna samalla vuorovälillä 

Malmin ja Puistolan asemille tuo merkitsee selvää parannusta, kun esimerkiksi sunnuntaina iltapäivällä vuoroväli tulee olemaan 7,5 min, joista joka toinen K-juna. 

Vantaankosken radalle vuoroväli on kello 21.44 alkaen puoli tuntia. Tämä voi olla ongelmallista kapasiteetin kannalta, koska omien muistikuvieni mukaan 21.59 ja 22.19 lähtevien junien paikoista on käytössä yli 50 % ja vuorovälin harvenemisen lisäksi päälle tulisi vielä Kivistön matkustajat. Muutenkin Vantaankosken radalla tulee tekemään tiukkaa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Nimenomaan, HSL:hän vuokraa kalustoa.


Itse asiassa HSL ei vuokraa kalustoa, vaan tilaa operointipalvelut (tässä tapauksessa) kalustoyhtiöltä, eli JKOY:ltä. JKOY:n puolestaan omistavat Helsinki, Espoo ja Vantaa, joiden lisäksi JKOY:n omistajana on alusta asti häärinyt muuan VR-Yhtymä Oy.

----------


## kuukanko

> Itse asiassa HSL ei vuokraa kalustoa, vaan tilaa operointipalvelut (tässä tapauksessa) kalustoyhtiöltä, eli JKOY:ltä.


Kyllä HSL nimenomaan vuokraa Sm5-junat (JKOY:ltä). Operointipalvelut se taas tilaa VR:ltä ja antaa vuokraamansa junat VR:n käyttöön tilaamaansa liikennettä varten.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Kyllä HSL nimenomaan vuokraa Sm5-junat (JKOY:ltä). Operointipalvelut se taas tilaa VR:ltä ja antaa vuokraamansa junat VR:n käyttöön tilaamaansa liikennettä varten.


Okei, kiitos tiedosta. Olen koko ajan ollut siinä uskossa, että HSL on vain ja ainoastaan tilaajaorganisaatio, eikä puutu esimerkiksi kalustoon, vaan maksaa sopparitaksan operaattoreille ja sillä selvä.

Kaikkea sitä näemmä oppii.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen koko ajan ollut siinä uskossa, että HSL on vain ja ainoastaan tilaajaorganisaatio, eikä puutu esimerkiksi kalustoon, vaan maksaa sopparitaksan operaattoreille ja sillä selvä.


Olet aivan oikeassa, HSL on vain ja ainoastaan tilaajaorganisaatio, jonka lakiin perustuva tehtävä on myös suunnitella, mitä se tilaa. Mutta HSL:n suhde JKOY:öön on aivan erilainen kuin VR-Yhtymään.

Muodollisesti JKOY ja HSL ovat täysin eri asiat, mutta kun JKOY:n omistavat HSL:n suurimmat osakaskunnat enemmistöosuudella ja siten äänivallalla JKOY:ssä, HSL maksaa junista vuokraa käytännössä itselleen. HSL:ssä on toki mukana muitakin kuntia kuin JKOY:n omistajakunnat, mutta muiden kuntien osuus ja valta HSL:ssä on käytännössä merkityksetön. Eli valtaa käyttävät samat tahot ja käytännössä pitkälle samat henkilötkin sekä HSL:ssä että JKOY:ssä. Eli HSL maksaa käytännössä vuokraa itselleen, ja rahan kierrättäminen HSL:n kautta on tarpeen vain siksi, että HSL on mekanismi, jonka avulla joukkoliikenteen kustannukset (junien investointi ja kunnossapito mukaanlukien) jaetaan kunnille kunkin kunnan asukkaiden käytön suhteessa.

HSL siis maksaa oikeasti junat itse. Tai täsmällisemmin ilmaistuna, suurimmat seudun kunnat maksavat junakaluston itse. Ja se, mitä ne maksavat, on markkinahinta, koska junien hankinta on kilpailutettu avoimilla markkinoilla. Muut kuin JKOY:n omistajakunnat maksavat junista vuokraa JKOY:n omistajakunnille. JKOY:n vuokra, jonka se veloittaa, on periaatteessa muodollisuus, joka vaikuttaa vain siihen, millä rahamäärällä muut kunnat osallistuvat junien hankintahinnan kuoletukseen.

JKOY perustettiin ja YTV hankki omat junat siksi, että kunnat halusivat päästä eroon VR-Yhtymän monopolihinnoittelusta ja voiton maksamisesta valtionyhtiölle. Tavoite oli, että pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen kustannuksia olisi päästy siten alentamaan. Toivottuun tavoitteeseen ei kuitenkaan päästy, sillä VR-Yhtymällä on edelleen monopoli sekä kalustohuollossa, varikkopalveluissa että operoinnissa. Kun VR-Yhtymän junanvuokrausliiketoiminta supistui JKOY:n junien osuudella, VR-Yhtymä siirsi katteensa siihen, mitä se edelleen myi kunnille, eli YTV:lle ja nykyään HSL:lle. Tästä syystä nyt on ollut tavoite, että HSL ostaa varikkopalvelut ja junien kunnossapidon muualta kuin VR-Yhtymältä uusien Sm5-junien osalla. Mutta aika näyttää, kuinka siinäkin lopulta käy.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Tästä syystä nyt on ollut tavoite, että HSL ostaa varikkopalvelut ja junien kunnossapidon muualta kuin VR-Yhtymältä uusien Sm5-junien osalla. Mutta aika näyttää, kuinka siinäkin lopulta käy.


Tavoite lienee kuitenkin se, että HSL ostaa palvelut tulevan kilpailutuksen voittajalta.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tuossa PPT-läpyskässä lukee että kello 21 siirrytään N-juniin ja liikennöintisuunnitelman mukaan K-junien vuoroväli on kello 19 alkaen 15 min. Liikennöinti Hiekkaharjun ja Keravan välisille asemille tulee siis olemaan näin: 
> 
> kun Kehäradan junien vuoroväli on 10 tai 15 min = K-juna samalla vuorovälilläkun Kehäradan junien vuoroväli on 30 min = N-juna samalla vuorovälillä 
> 
> Malmin ja Puistolan asemille tuo merkitsee selvää parannusta, kun esimerkiksi sunnuntaina iltapäivällä vuoroväli tulee olemaan 7,5 min, joista joka toinen K-juna.


Alun perin säikähdin, että K-junien vuoroväli tulee olemaan yleensä 20 minuuttia, joka olisi heikentänyt merkittävästi Hiekkaharjun pohjoispuolelle tai sieltä tulevien matkustajien palvelutasoa. Pelkoni kuitenkin hälveni, kun sain asiaan HSL:ltä hetki sitten vahvistuksen. Nimimerkki *Minä vain* kommenttiin Malmin ja Puistolan asemien osalta myös Oulunkylän palvelutaso paranee. Yhtä lailla myös Hiekkaharjun pohjoispuolisten asemien palvelutaso paranee, sillä K-junien matka-aika Stadiin/sta on kolme minuuttia I/N/P-junia nopeampi.

Kolmella minuutilla ei toki ole yksittäiselle matkustajalle merkitystä, mutta kun asian suhteuttaa kymmenien tuhansien ihmisten päivittäisen matka-ajan lyhentymiseen (kuudella minuutilla), sillä alkaa olla jo pientä kansantalousmerkistystäkin.

Tässä kohtaa voi sanoa, että hyvä HSL!

----------


## joht. Nyman

Jäin mietiskelemään HSL:n ja VR:n lähiliikennealueen junien kirjaintunnuksia ja päädyin siihen, että ehkä kuitenkin olisi viisaampaa numeroida linjat kuin käyttää kirjaimia. Mielestäni I- tai P-tunnukset eivät sano pylykönmäkeläisille turisteille yhtään junien määräasemista; "olko se nyt sitten iivari vai pertta, millä myö piästään Las Palmasin konneelle?" Tässä voisi ottaa mallia esimerkiksi Saksasta: alla esimerkkikuva HSL:n I/P-junien aikataulusta ja fiktiivinen kuva HSL:n S7-lentokenttäjunien aikataulusta.

Mielestäni olisi järkevää siirtyä linjakohtaiseen numerointiin esimerkiksi näin:
- Kehäradan junat - S1-9-sarja
- Rantaradan junat - S10-sarja
- Pääradan junat - S20-sarja
- Z-junat - S30-sarja

Mitä raati on tästä ajatuksesta mieltä?

--



--

----------


## Thunderi

> Jäin mietiskelemään HSL:n ja VR:n lähiliikennealueen junien kirjaintunnuksia ja päädyin siihen, että ehkä kuitenkin olisi viisaampaa numeroida linjat kuin käyttää kirjaimia. Mielestäni I- tai P-tunnukset eivät sano pylykönmäkeläisille turisteille yhtään junien määräasemista; "olko se nyt sitten iivari vai pertta, millä myö piästään Las Palmasin konneelle?" Tässä voisi ottaa mallia esimerkiksi Saksasta: alla esimerkkikuva HSL:n I/P-junien aikataulusta ja fiktiivinen kuva HSL:n S7-lentokenttäjunien aikataulusta.
> 
> Mielestäni olisi järkevää siirtyä linjakohtaiseen numerointiin esimerkiksi näin:
> - Kehäradan junat - S1-9-sarja
> - Rantaradan junat - S10-sarja
> - Pääradan junat - S20-sarja
> - Z-junat - S30-sarja
> 
> Mitä raati on tästä ajatuksesta mieltä?
> ...


Minusta olisi järkevämpää tehdä junista J-sarjalaisia, sillä S-sarjan sekottaa helposti seutulinjoihin ja olisi siten loogisempi.

----------


## Knightrider

Ainakin oman järkeni mukaan I ja P pitäisi jakaa kahdeksi kaksisuuntaiseksi linjaksi, pääteasemana Lentoasema, jolloinka niissä ei olisi mitään ihmeellistä. Lentoasemalla vain kuulutettaisiin, että juna jatkaa P-junana Helsinkiin Tikkurilan kautta. Aivan kuten jokapäiväisessä liikenteessämme R-juna ja taajamajunat Riihimäki-Tampere / Riihimäki-Lahti ovat omia linjojaan "vaihdolla", mutta matkustajille kuulutetaan sitten mihin yksikkö jatkaa.

----------


## Jussi

> Ainakin oman järkeni mukaan I ja P pitäisi jakaa kahdeksi kaksisuuntaiseksi linjaksi, pääteasemana Lentoasema, jolloinka niissä ei olisi mitään ihmeellistä. Lentoasemalla vain kuulutettaisiin, että juna jatkaa P-junana Helsinkiin Tikkurilan kautta. Aivan kuten jokapäiväisessä liikenteessämme R-juna ja taajamajunat Riihimäki-Tampere / Riihimäki-Lahti ovat omia linjojaan "vaihdolla", mutta matkustajille kuulutetaan sitten mihin yksikkö jatkaa.


Voisiko joku kertoa mikä on nyt suunnitellussa käytännössä se huono puoli? Eikö se ole kaikkien kannalta järkevintä että juna kulkee koko matkan samalla tunnuksella. Jos tunnus vaihtuisi matkan aikana, osalle matkustajista saattaisi tulla käsitys että heidän pitää vaihtaa junaa kesken matkan.

----------


## hmikko

> Voisiko joku kertoa mikä on nyt suunnitellussa käytännössä se huono puoli? Eikö se ole kaikkien kannalta järkevintä että juna kulkee koko matkan samalla tunnuksella.


Vika on siinä, että se toimii eri tavalla kuin kaikki muut junat, eli yhdellä tunnuksella yhteen suuntaan ja toisella toiseen, mikä vaikeuttaa reittien ja aikataulujen luettavuutta. Jos tunnusta vaihdettaisiin Lentoasemalla, niin voitaisiin aina sanoa selvästi, että P on se nopeampi yhteys kentän ja Helsinki C:n välillä ja menee aina Tikkurilan kautta.

----------


## Rehtori

> Vika on siinä, että se toimii eri tavalla kuin kaikki muut junat, eli yhdellä tunnuksella yhteen suuntaan ja toisella toiseen, mikä vaikeuttaa reittien ja aikataulujen luettavuutta. Jos tunnusta vaihdettaisiin Lentoasemalla, niin voitaisiin aina sanoa selvästi, että P on se nopeampi yhteys kentän ja Helsinki C:n välillä ja menee aina Tikkurilan kautta.


Logiikkaan on kyllä tuttu raito- ja linja-autoliikenteestä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> --
> 
> 
> 
> --


Tää meikäläisen kuvaesimerkki oli siinä mielessä huono, etten ilmaissut kyllin selkeästi, joten yritetään näin Juhla Mokan voimin uudelleen: sillä tuossa kuvapohjana käyttämässäni HSL:n aikataulussa esitetään sekä I- että P-junat, se ei toiminut tarpeeksi hyvänä esimerkkinä. Tarkoitin siis sitä, että Helsinki-*Martinlaakso*-Lentoasema-Tikkurila-Helsinki-suuntaisesti (Martinlaakso boldattuna siksi, että Myyrmäki on Pyhän Martinlaakson pikkuveli, ei todellakaan toisin päin) kulkevat junat olisivat tunnukseltaan S7-junia (tai whatever) ja toiseen suuntaan kulkevat junat S8-junia. Miksi kirjain linjanumeron eteen? Siksi, että HSL-alueella pyörii aavistuksen muitakin numeroituja linjoja, jolloin sekoittumisen vaaraa linjojen 7 (juna lentoasemalle) ja 7 (Stadin sporalinjat 7A ja 7B) kesken ei näin olisi.

Thunderin idea J-kirjaimesta junien linjatunnuksessa on parempi kuin S-kirjaimen käyttö. J:tä en kuitenkaan kuvademoani varten Berliinin linjoista jostain kumman syystä löytänyt...  :Smile: 

Mitä tuohon HSL:n flabaan I- ja P-junista vielä tulee, mielestäni tuo on harvinaisen epäselvä, mikäli tuo noin tulee jäämään. I-junien aikataulut pitäisi mielestäni olla omalla sivullaan ja P-junien omallaan.

Jos taas mietimme niitä pylykönmäkeläisiä Las Palmas -turisteja, jotka reissuun lähtiessään menivät kentälle I-junalla ja tullessaan palmujen katveesta takaisin Suomeen, ressukat hyppäät kentältä jälleen I-junaan. Kyllä on Pylykönmäen isäntä ihmeissään viimeistään Kivistön kohdalla, kun maisemat eivät muistuta pätkän vertaa Tikkurilaa. Siksi tuossa olisi olennaista kertoa *selvästi* junien kulkusuunta ja ehkä jopa havainnollistaa se karttapiirroksella samalla aikataulusivulla. Meille stadilaisille asia on tietysti itsestään selvä, mutta teille landelaisille asianlaita ei välttämättä ole näin, turkulaisista puhumattakaan...  :Wink:

----------


## sub

Suuntien välinen nopeusero ei liene kovin relevantti henkilölle, joka sitä ei jo etukäteen tiedä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Suuntien välinen nopeusero ei liene kovin relevantti henkilölle, joka sitä ei jo etukäteen tiedä.


Eipä tämäkään nyt ollut pointtini, vaan se että linjanumero on mielestäni loogisempi kuin kirjaintunnus.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Joht. Nyman on oikeassa. Helsinkiläiset eivät vain yleisesti tunnu ymmärtävän, että kaikki (ei-helsinkiläisetkään) eivät ole matkalla Helsingin päärautatieasemalle (vaikka monet näin argumentoivatkin kontekstissa että Kehärata piti rakentaa eikä Lentorata). Jos on matkalla Tikkurilaan vaihtamaan kaukojunaan niin sekaannuksen vaara on ilmeinen. Olisi parempi jos linjatunnus muuttuisi lentoasemalla, ja lenkki katkaistaisiin kahdeksi loogiseksi linjaksi.

Ilmeisesti kai nykyratkaisuun päädyttiin kun kulunvalvonta/matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä (tms. -- joku muu selittäköön yksityiskohdat) ei ymmärrä linjatunnuksen vaihtumista ilman uudelleenbuuttausta, mikä aiheuttaisi viivettä lentoasemalta lähtöön. Näin jossain nettikeskustelussa ilmeni, en muista enää missä. Mutta ilmeistä on että teknologian rajoitukset johtavat siihen että mieluummin sekoitetaan tuhansien matkustajien päät epäselvällä linjarakenteella kuin tehdään tarvittavat muutokset (tai kehitetään workaround). Asiakaslähtöistä viestintää?

Vaikka onhan se niinkin, että tämä sekava käytäntö palvelee jollakin tasolla suurvantaalaista egoa: eihän se nyt kelpaisi että kaupungin laidalta toiselle matkustettaessa linjatunnus muuttuisi matkalla? Saattaisi syntyä mielikuva että ollaan jossain periferiassa eikä keskuksessa?

Numero vs. kirjain lienee enmmän makuasia. Minusta kirjain on toimiva, vaikka numerokin on kuviteltavissa. Kirjain värikiekossa on ollut mielestäni kaikkein toimivin kommunikaatiostrategia suomalaisen joukkoliikenteen historiassa. Ja nyt sitten niistä värikiekoista luovutaan. Pohjattoman typerää.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Numero vs. kirjain lienee enmmän makuasia. Minusta kirjain on toimiva, vaikka numerokin on kuviteltavissa. Kirjain värikiekossa on ollut mielestäni kaikkein toimivin kommunikaatiostrategia suomalaisen joukkoliikenteen historiassa. Ja nyt sitten niistä värikiekoista luovutaan. Pohjattoman typerää.


Ei tässä turhaa lukiota olla käyty, sillä nyt keksin oivan ratkaisun tähän ongelmaan: linjanumeroiden tai kirjaintunnusten sijaan kukin linja voitaisi varustaa erilaisin kuvasymbolein:
- Lenttokenttäjunat Piperin symbolilla
- Kirkkonummen-junat Teemu Selänteen kuvalla
- Martsarin-suunnan junat voimalaitoksen piippujen kuvalla
- Ja Keravan-junat tällä kuvalla:

--

----------


## hmikko

> Logiikkaan on kyllä tuttu raito- ja linja-autoliikenteestä.


Enää hetken raitioliikenteestä. Kolmonen meni jo, ja nykymuotoisen seiskan päivät ovat ilmeisesti luetut.

----------


## zige94

> Ilmeisesti kai nykyratkaisuun päädyttiin kun kulunvalvonta/matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä (tms. -- joku muu selittäköön yksityiskohdat) ei ymmärrä linjatunnuksen vaihtumista ilman uudelleenbuuttausta, mikä aiheuttaisi viivettä lentoasemalta lähtöön. Näin jossain nettikeskustelussa ilmeni, en muista enää missä. Mutta ilmeistä on että teknologian rajoitukset johtavat siihen että mieluummin sekoitetaan tuhansien matkustajien päät epäselvällä linjarakenteella kuin tehdään tarvittavat muutokset (tai kehitetään workaround). Asiakaslähtöistä viestintää?


Järjestelmän tuntevana linjatunnuksen vaihto onnistuisi kyllä Lentoasemalla esimerkiksi n. minuutissa jos konduktööri on valmiiksi kopissaan linjatunnuksia vaihtamassa, nykysystemillä tosin pitäisi syöttää kokonaan uudestaan junannumero. Tosin jos junannumero kokonaan vaihtuu niin silloin pitää JKV viritellä uusiksi jossa menee se 2-3 minuuttia. Mutta kyllä matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmän saisi toimimaan jopa niin että X-asemalla kilvet vaihtuisivat itsestään, jos näin vaan haluttaisiin, eli Leinelä-Lentoasema tai Aviapolis-Lentoasema välillä kilpiin vaihtuisi linjatunnukset. Ei se oli kuin viitseliäisyydestä kiinni.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Kiitos zige94 tarkennuksesta. Eli olisi tehtävissä kun viitsittäisiin.

----------


## hylje

Lentoasemalle päättyvissä linjoissa on myös se kiistaton etu, että silloin kyltteihin saadaan isot ✈︎-symbolit (lentokone) kun juna on matkalla kohti lentoasemaa.

----------


## zige94

Nyt kun noista linjakilvistä puhuttiin niin tajusinpa Kehäradan pelastusharjoitus junasta semmosen jutun et infojärjestelmää on taidettu päivittää kun siinä on nykysin ns. liukuva systeemi. Ennen sai ainoastaan ruutuun mahtuvan tekstinpätkän, nykysin teksti lns. liukuu näytöllä eli voi tunkea pitemmän tekstin kuin mitä kerralla näkyy. Olisikohan tuolla jotain tekemistä asian kanssa, miten aikovat Kehäradan kilvet tehdä? Esim I:llä liukuisi teksti "Tikkurila-Lentoasema-Helsinki" ja P:llä "Huopalahti-Lentoasema-Helsinki" tms. vastaava mitä nyt ikinä aiotaankaan niihin tunkea. Tyhmältä tuntuisi jos olisi vain I Helsinki ja P Helsinki, jopa Helsingin laiturissa seistessä.

----------


## Max

> Tyhmältä tuntuisi jos olisi vain I Helsinki ja P Helsinki, jopa Helsingin laiturissa seistessä.


Todellakin. Ja toivottavasti kukaan ei keksi samanlaista merkintätapaa kuin kehäteiden viitoissa (Kehä I itään/länteen)... Muutama matkanvarren tärkein asema jos olisi listattuna, niin se olisi parasta. Esim. Helsingissä mielestäni riittäisi täysin, jos opasteissa lukisi esim. P Vantaankoski Lentoasema ja I Tikkurila Lentoasema. Vai pitäisikö olla I Töölönlahti ja P Kaisaniemi?  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ilmeisesti kai nykyratkaisuun päädyttiin kun kulunvalvonta/matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä (tms. -- joku muu selittäköön yksityiskohdat) ei ymmärrä linjatunnuksen vaihtumista ilman uudelleenbuuttausta, mikä aiheuttaisi viivettä lentoasemalta lähtöön. Näin jossain nettikeskustelussa ilmeni, en muista enää missä. Mutta ilmeistä on että teknologian rajoitukset johtavat siihen että mieluummin sekoitetaan tuhansien matkustajien päät epäselvällä linjarakenteella kuin tehdään tarvittavat muutokset (tai kehitetään workaround). Asiakaslähtöistä viestintää?


Juuri siksi. VR:n ja Liikenneviraston nykyiset tietojärjestelmät eivät jousta sen vertaa että samalla junavuorolla voisi olla monta eri linjatunusta. Raitiotie- ja bussipuolella se on helpompi muuntaa koska turvajärjestelyt eivät ole niin mittavat. Toivottavasti joskus saataisiin sellainen käytäntö myös juniin että linjatunnusta voisi vaihtaa lentoaseman kohdalla,vaika nyt ei siihen oikein oltu varauduttu.




> Vaikka onhan se niinkin, että tämä sekava käytäntö palvelee jollakin tasolla suurvantaalaista egoa: eihän se nyt kelpaisi että kaupungin laidalta toiselle matkustettaessa linjatunnus muuttuisi matkalla? Saattaisi syntyä mielikuva että ollaan jossain periferiassa eikä keskuksessa?


Tuohon en usko ollenkaan.




> Numero vs. kirjain lienee enmmän makuasia. Minusta kirjain on toimiva, vaikka numerokin on kuviteltavissa. Kirjain värikiekossa on ollut mielestäni kaikkein toimivin kommunikaatiostrategia suomalaisen joukkoliikenteen historiassa. Ja nyt sitten niistä värikiekoista luovutaan. Pohjattoman typerää.


Totta, numerot sopivat paremmin raitiovaunuihin ja busseihin, ja kirjaimet juniin. Kyllähän se hieman selkeyttäisi jos saataisiin Flirt-junien näyttöihin väriä näkymään linjatunnuksessa.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Todellakin. Ja toivottavasti kukaan ei keksi samanlaista merkintätapaa kuin kehäteiden viitoissa (Kehä I itään/länteen)...


Tätä kun aina ajoittain kuulee, niin kysytäänpä nyt, että mikä siinä on vikana? 

Siis itsellenihän suurin osa noista kehäteiden varsien lähiöistä on ihan hepreaa, Viherlaakso vai Matinkylä, mitä eroo, mihin suuntaan ajais? No ei ehkä just toi esimerkki, koska Matinkylä nyt on kohtalaisen suuri lähiö, mutta paljon kertoo se, etten nyt osaa nimetä toistakaan esimerkkiä. Pystyn vain kuvittelemaan, miten vaikea se on jollekin ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle olla perillä pk-seudun miljoonasta lähiöstä ja niiden sijainneista. Sen sijaan itä ja länsi ovat erittäin selkeät ja kertovat keskellä epäintuitiivista eritasoliittymähärdelliä, että päästäkseen itään on nyt vaan ajettava länteen, koska tämä ramppi varmaan vielä tekee pari silmukkaa ennen kuin liittyy kehään.

----------


## Max

> Tätä kun aina ajoittain kuulee, niin kysytäänpä nyt, että mikä siinä on vikana?


"Kun nyt tulen tällä kertaa kehälle liittymästä X ja olen matkalla liittymään Y, niin onkos se nyt itään vai länteen päin?" Ja kun ratkaisu on saatu mietittyä, voi risteys olla jo aika lähellä...  :Smile:

----------


## anttipng

> Ja toivottavasti kukaan ei keksi samanlaista merkintätapaa kuin kehäteiden viitoissa (Kehä I itään/länteen)...


Varmistan nyt sen, että kirjoitit tämän ihan vitsillä koska tiedän, että sarkastinen huumori välittyy välillä todella huonosti nettikeskustelussa.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle kehät voivat olla hankalia joka tapauksessa. Noin yleisellä tasolla tulee kuitenkin mieleen, että jos noin suunnilleen ylipäänsä tietää mihin on menossa, pitäisi tietää onko menossa itään vai länteen. Pelkät lähiöiden nimet eivät luultavasti tosiaan toimisi yllämainituista syistä (ja siksi että niitä on liikaa). Mutta voisiko idän ja lännen alle ehkä merkitä esimerkkejä?

Ja ketjun varsinaisesta aiheesta, kun kerran näytöt sen mahdollistavat, niin tosiaan niitä väliasemia (ainakin ne vaihtoasemat) esille. Sekä junissa että asemilla. Se on ehkä jopa tärkeämpää kuin kirjaimet, vaikka olisi tietysti hyvä, että nekin olisivat sen verran selkeitä kuin mahdollista. En minäkään turistina välttämättä muista linjojen kirjaimia/numeroita ainakaan kovin kauaa, ne kuuluisat värit saattavat ehkä jäädä mieleen vähän paremmin. 

Tuollaiseen kehän muotoiseen linjaan vain yhtä yksiselitteisesti kaikille selkeintä vaihtoehtoa ei taida olla, kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa on hyvät ja huonot puolensa. Ellei joku osaa antaa todella vahvat perustelut?

----------


## Max

> Varmistan nyt sen, että kirjoitit tämän ihan vitsillä koska tiedän, että sarkastinen huumori välittyy välillä todella huonosti nettikeskustelussa.


Juu, en todellakaan oikeasti toivo, että junassa tai laiturilla lukisi "I Helsinki länteen" tai "P Helsinki itään".

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tätä kun aina ajoittain kuulee, niin kysytäänpä nyt, että mikä siinä on vikana?


Muiden, jo esitettyjen, ongelmien lisäksi yksi ongelma on se, että kehä on nimensä mukaisesti pahasti mutkalla. Jos pyrkii vaikkapa Myllypurosta Itäkeskukseen, pitää muistaa matkustaa Kehä I:tä itään, vaikka muutoin kulkisi saman matkan metrolla - länteen. Ja kompassisuunta on melko tarkkaan etelään.

Tai mitäpä jos olet vaikka tottunut tuohon idän härdelliin, että etelään päästäkseen pitääkin mennä itään? Pyripä Leppävaarasta Tapiolaan. Taas etelään, mutta tällä kertaa länteen.

Ei sillä, että osaisin itse parempaakaan keksiä.

----------


## hmikko

Joutuuhan viitoituksien ja matkustajainformaation lukija joka tapauksessa opettelemaan semmoistenkin paikkojen nimiä, joihin ei ole menossa. En nyt pitäisi ylivoimaisena ymmärrettävänä, jos kylteissä lukisi Helsinki-Tikkurila-Lentoasema ja Helsinki-Huopalahti-Lentoasema (mikä käytännön toteutus ledinäytöillä sitten onkaan). Ulkopaikkakuntalaisten ja muiden ummikkojen pitää vaan opetella, kumpi ompi heille oikea. Näinhän maailman kaupungeissakin joutuu suunnistamaan linjan päätepysäkkien nimien mukaan, kun pitää valita, kumpaan suuntaan punaisella/sinisellä/ehtokellanvihreällä linjalla lähtee. Vastaavasti Kehä I / Keilaniemi ja Kehä I / Itäkeskus.

----------


## SD202

Entäpä näin?
http://www.vaunut.org/kuva/96514
Nuoli kuvaamaan, kumpaan suuntaan rinkulaa ajetaan.

----------


## Max

> Entäpä näin?
> http://www.vaunut.org/kuva/96514
> Nuoli kuvaamaan, kumpaan suuntaan rinkulaa ajetaan.


Noilla Berliinin kehäjunilla on myös numerotunnukset, yhteen suuntaan S41 ja toiseen S42.

----------


## tlajunen

> Noilla Berliinin kehäjunilla on myös numerotunnukset, yhteen suuntaan S41 ja toiseen S42.


Eli tunnukset aivan kuten Kehäradan junillakin. Mielestäni nuoli-idea on hyvä, jos se toimii Berliinissä, niin miksipä ei Helsingissäkin.

----------


## Madmax

Eli rata löytyy mutta asema ei valmistu. Eli ajellaan Aviapolisen ja lentoaseman väliä busseilla.
http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387812037756

----------


## tuukkav

> Eli rata löytyy mutta asema ei valmistu. Eli ajellaan Aviapolisen ja lentoaseman väliä busseilla.
> http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387812037756


Se siis voi valmistua ajoissakin, että älä sano asiaa ainakaan tuossa muodossa, että ei varmasti valmistu. Katselin juuri toissapäivänä LiVin julkaisemia kuvia Lentoasemalta ja asema vaikuttaisi olevan hyvällä mallilla 1.7. avajaisia varten. Nyt tuolla on enää laiturialueen viimeistely ja taideteosten asennus seinille. Ja tietenkin silloin myöhästytään, jos noita uutisessa mainuttaja kaikkia lupia ei saada kuntoon ajoissa. 
Lentoasema 3.6.2015 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr
Lentoasema 3.6.2015 by Liikennevirasto, on Flickr

----------


## Madmax

> Se siis voi valmistua ajoissakin, että älä sano asiaa ainakaan tuossa muodossa, että ei varmasti valmistu. Katselin juuri toissapäivänä LiVin julkaisemia kuvia Lentoasemalta ja asema vaikuttaisi olevan hyvällä mallilla 1.7. avajaisia varten. Nyt tuolla on enää laiturialueen viimeistely ja taideteosten asennus seinille. Ja tietenkin silloin myöhästytään, jos noita uutisessa mainuttaja kaikkia lupia ei saada kuntoon ajoissa.


Suomalainen lupaprosessi tuntien niin todennäköisyys on suuri.

----------


## Minä vain

Helsingin asemalla seisovassa junassa oli mitä ilmeisemmin tuleva kilvitys. Siinä oli tosiaan lentokoneen kuva ja englanniksi teksti oli ensimmäisellä rivillä Myyrmäki-Airport ja toisella rivillä Ticket sale. Suomeksi ensimmäiselle riville mahtuu vain Myyrmäki-Lentoa. Tällä kertaa kalliimpi ratkaisu on huonompi, paljon parempi olisi että lipunmyyntivaunut osoitettaisiin yksinkertaisilla metallisilla tai pahvisilla kylteillä.

----------


## zige94

> Helsingin asemalla seisovassa junassa oli mitä ilmeisemmin tuleva kilvitys. Siinä oli tosiaan lentokoneen kuva ja englanniksi teksti oli ensimmäisellä rivillä Myyrmäki-Airport ja toisella rivillä Ticket sale. Suomeksi ensimmäiselle riville mahtuu vain Myyrmäki-Lentoa. Tällä kertaa kalliimpi ratkaisu on huonompi, paljon parempi olisi että lipunmyyntivaunut osoitettaisiin yksinkertaisilla metallisilla tai pahvisilla kylteillä.


Ei siitä lipunmyyntitekstistä kannata välittää, se kun loppuu vuoden päästä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ja vielä ennen kehäradan avaamista on M-junan viimeisellä vuorolla 30.6. 23:39 aikomus järjestää M-junan muistobileet (ja tämän jälkeen innokkaimmat bongarit varmaankin pari tuntia myöhemmin aamuyöllä 1.7. matkustavat ensimmäisissä uusissa P- ja I-junien  vuoroissa?).
http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...a-tunnelmoijia
https://www.facebook.com/events/776273369137829/

----------


## ipeniemela

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...429046598.html

"Vaikuttaa koko suomeen" ja p****n marjat.  :Laughing:  Niipperistä Espoon sisäisellä linjalla 21 Leppävaaraan, josta runkolinjalla 550 Otaniemeen töihin. Näin on työmatkani kulkenut vuodesta 2009 ja näin se tulee kulkemaan Kehäradan ja Länsimetron avauduttuakin. Eli ei todellakaan vaikuta pätkääkään mun arkeeni, puhumattakaan jostain Äkäslompolon mummelin kyläkauppareissusta.  :Laughing:

----------


## aki

> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...429046598.html
> 
> "Vaikuttaa koko suomeen" ja p****n marjat.


Eipä ole taas toimittaja viitsinyt paljon ottaa asioista selvää kun on lähtenyt juttua tekemään. Tässä muutama jutussa väitetty asia:

1) Lentoaseman saavutettavuus paranee merkittävästi. Kehärata mahdollistaa SUORAN raideyhteyden maakuntiin ja allegro-junalla myös Pietariin. Esimerkiksi Turkulaiset pääsevät SUORAAN junalla myös Hki-Vantaan lentoasemalle.

Tietääkseni yksikään kaukojuna ei mene lentoaseman kautta! Junamatkaan sisältyy AINA VAIHTO joko Tikkurilassa, Huopalahdessa tai Pasilassa.

3) Junayhteys lentoasemalle mahdollistaa HELPON pääsyn lentoaseman palveluihin myös niille, jotka eivät ole lähdössä lennolle. Esimerkiksi 15 000 lentoaseman ympäristössä työskentelevän henkilön työmatkat helpottuvat?

Tämä on ilmeisesti toimittajan aivan oma käsitys asiasta. Varmasti niillä helpottuu jotka sattuvat asumaan asemien läheisyydessä. Osalla taas työmatkat muuttuvat vaihdollisiksi ja kävelymatkat sekä kokonaismatka-ajat saattavat pidentyä. 

5) Kehäradan ansiosta mistä tahansa Vantaan kaupunkikeskuksesta Korsosta, Koivukylästä,  Kivistöstä,  Aviapoliksesta,  Tikkurilasta ja Myyrmäki-Martinlaakso alueelta pääsee toiseen keskukseen 15 MINUUTIN SISÄLLÄ.

Ihanko oikeasti tulen pääsemään Korsosta tai Koivukylästä tuossa ajassa Myyrmäkeen? Esimerkiksi työmatka arkisin Korsosta Myyrmäkeen,  K-juna Korsosta Hiekkaharjuun klo 7.06 > 7.13. Odotusta Hiekkaharjussa 7 minuuttia, vaihto I-junaan klo 7.20 jolla perillä Myyrmäessä klo 7.42. Junamatkaan menikin siis 36 minuuttia jutussa luvatun 15 minuutin sijaan.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Jutuissa toden totta oli melkoisesti asiavirheitä. Noista kannattaa aina laittaa palautetta jutun tehneelle toimittajalle. Palautteen antaminen on toimittajille erityisen tärkeää, eivätkä toimittajat ota palautetta suinkaan negatiivisesti, mikäli palaute vaan on asiallisesti kirjailtu.

----------


## hmikko

> Jutuissa toden totta oli melkoisesti asiavirheitä. Noista kannattaa aina laittaa palautetta jutun tehneelle toimittajalle. Palautteen antaminen on toimittajille erityisen tärkeää, eivätkä toimittajat ota palautetta suinkaan negatiivisesti, mikäli palaute vaan on asiallisesti kirjailtu.


Pistin kommentin melkein heti jutun ilmaannuttua IS:n sivulle tuosta ekasta väittämästä, että Turusta ja Allegrolla pääsee suoraan. Ei näköjään mennyt IS:n filttereistä läpi. Kommentti oli siis ihan kohtelias, mutta kirjoitin suoraan, että ei pidä paikkaansa. Asian on kyllä eri tavoin tuolla todennut moni muukin kommentoija, mutta juttua ei ole korjattu.

Ymmärrän kyllä hyvin, että toimittajat eivät jaksa lukea kommenttipalstaa, se kun on avoviemäri. En ole silti varma, että "kannattaa laittaa palautetta". Toimittaja on tainnut siihen menessä roiskia sivuille viisi uutta höttöjuttua tulosjohtamisen paineessa.

----------


## Miccoz

> Eipä ole taas toimittaja viitsinyt paljon ottaa asioista selvää kun on lähtenyt juttua tekemään. Tässä muutama jutussa väitetty asia:
> 
> 1) Lentoaseman saavutettavuus paranee merkittävästi. Kehärata *mahdollistaa* SUORAN raideyhteyden maakuntiin ja allegro-junalla myös Pietariin. Esimerkiksi Turkulaiset pääsevät SUORAAN junalla myös Hki-Vantaan lentoasemalle.
> 
> Tietääkseni yksikään kaukojuna ei mene lentoaseman kautta! Junamatkaan sisältyy AINA VAIHTO joko Tikkurilassa, Huopalahdessa tai Pasilassa.


Kyllähän Kehärata tuon mahdollistaa, tosin sellaista yhteyttä ei ole.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> En ole silti varma, että "kannattaa laittaa palautetta". Toimittaja on tainnut siihen menessä roiskia sivuille viisi uutta höttöjuttua tulosjohtamisen paineessa.


Aivan varmasti kannattaa laittaa palautetta suoraan toimittajalle jutuista. Jos rustaat kommenttikenttään jonkun oikaisun, ei sitä varmasti oikaista seuraavan päivän lehdessä. Sen sijaan jos rustaat feedbackin suoraan toimittajalle, se voidaan jopa oikaista. Itse jonkin verran journalistin hommia tehneenä tiedän, kuinka arvokasta lukijapalaute on, suorien virheiden vinkkaamisista puhumattakaan.

----------


## Max

"Kehärata" tosin vastasi minulle Facebookissa, että onhan se suora yhteys, kun samalla lipulla pääsee, vaikka vaihtamaan joutuukin. Joten tämä voi olla myös valittu tiedotuslinja.

----------


## Koge

> "Kehärata" tosin vastasi minulle Facebookissa, että onhan se suora yhteys, kun samalla lipulla pääsee, vaikka vaihtamaan joutuukin. Joten tämä voi olla myös valittu tiedotuslinja.


Tällä logiikallahan esimerkiksi kaikki HSL-alueen sisäiset matkat ovat suoria yhteyksiä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tällä logiikallahan esimerkiksi kaikki HSL-alueen sisäiset matkat ovat suoria yhteyksiä.


Niin ja itse asiassa kaikki vaihdolliset yhteydet tällä logiikalla ovat suoria yhteyksiä, oli sitten kyse bussi- tai raideliikenteestä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Aivan varmasti kannattaa laittaa palautetta suoraan toimittajalle jutuista. Jos rustaat kommenttikenttään jonkun oikaisun, ei sitä varmasti oikaista seuraavan päivän lehdessä. Sen sijaan jos rustaat feedbackin suoraan toimittajalle, se voidaan jopa oikaista. Itse jonkin verran journalistin hommia tehneenä tiedän, kuinka arvokasta lukijapalaute on, suorien virheiden vinkkaamisista puhumattakaan.


Palaute asiavirheistä tulee laittaa suoraan toimittajalle sähköpostilla ja cc:nä sekä palstapäätoimittajalle että lehden päätoimittajalle (HS: kaius.niemi(at)hs.fi) http://www.hs.fi/yhteystiedot/. Kun perustelee asiallisesti, niin palaute huomioidaan. Jutun kommentti ei aina välity.

----------


## vristo

Tänä aamuna pääsin P-junalla lentokentän Lentokenttä-asemalle saakka. Hämmästykseni oli suuri kun piti kiivetä peräti neljät liukuportaat, pitkien käytävien lisäksi ennenkuin pääsi maanpinnalle. 

Alla olevassa linkissä kuva samasta tilanteesta Kööpenhaminan Kastrupin lentokentän alittavasta rautatiestä sekä sen asemasta. Sieltä noustaan vain yksien liukukäytävien kautta suoraan lentokentän aulaan. Helppoa. Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalla vastaavaan kuluu aikaa yli viisi minuuttia.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/e84giubrls...009-1.jpg?dl=0

Kysymykseni kuuluu:
Miksi Kehäradan tunneliasemien pitää olla niin julmetun syvälle kallion sisässä? Miksi ei voinut olla lähempänä pintaa?

----------


## late-

> Miksi Kehäradan tunneliasemien pitää olla niin julmetun syvälle kallion sisässä? Miksi ei voinut olla lähempänä pintaa?


Lentoaseman osalta keskeisin ero taitaa olla lentokentän muoto. Kastrupin terminaali on kentän laidalla, joten katetussa betonikaukalossa kulkeva rata ei alita lainkaan kiitoratoja eikä muitakaan lentokoneiden käytössä olevia alueita. Radan päällä ei ole muita rakennuksiakaan kuin asema ja yksi pysäköintitalo. Rata on muutenkin toiminnallisesti lentokenttäalueen ulkoreunalla, joten se ei pahemmin vie tilaa muilta toiminnoilta. Osa tilasta on taidettu täyttää merestä.

Kehärata alittaa ykkösterminaalin, asematason ja kiitoradan. Näiden auki kaivaminen olisi varmaankin mahdollista, mutta aika työlästä. Ainakin kiitoradan kohdalle tarvittaisiin järeitä rakenteita. Lähellä pintaa oleva rata ja asema varaisivat myös varsin keskeistä tilaa lentokenttäalueella, koska ne kulkevat suoraan terminaalikokonaisuuden keskeltä.

----------


## vristo

Kiitos selvityksestäsi, nimimerkki "late-".

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:48 ----------

Tosiasiassa, kyllä Kastrupin kentälläkin oli jonkinmoinen kävelymatka, pitkiä käytäviä pitkin, itse lentoaseman lähtöporteilta ja turvatarkastusalueelta.

----------


## Minä vain

Tietääkö kukaan millainen Lentoaseman aseman lentoaseman sisäänkäynti tulee olemaan? 

Tietotien aseman sisäänkäynnin kohdalla ihmettelen onko sen suunnittelijalla sadistisia taipumuksia. Miten voi olla mahdollista että tuollaiselle alueelle ei saa sijoitettua sisäänkäyntiä siten että on yhtenäiset välittömästi laiturilta alkavat rullaportaat, kuten kaikkialla muualla maailmassa ja jopa Helsingin metrossa?

----------


## zige94

> jopa Helsingin metrossa?


Hakaniemi? Kaisaniemi? Sörnäinen?

Aikalaillahan yllä jo on vastattukin. Ei siellä Lentoaseman läheisyydessä tuhottomasti tilaa ole, jostain tehdään kompromisseja.

----------


## tlajunen

> Miksi Kehäradan tunneliasemien pitää olla niin julmetun syvälle kallion sisässä? Miksi ei voinut olla lähempänä pintaa?


Ylempänä käsiteltiinkin jo itse tunneliasemia, mutta arvatkaas (ennen seuraavan kappaleen lukemista) minkä syyn vuoksi käydään tunnelin syvimmällä kohdalla?

Ei terminaalien eikä kiitoteiden, vaan Päijännetunnelin.

----------


## Minä vain

> Hakaniemi? Kaisaniemi? Sörnäinen?
> 
> Aikalaillahan yllä jo on vastattukin. Ei siellä Lentoaseman läheisyydessä tuhottomasti tilaa ole, jostain tehdään kompromisseja.


Kaisaniemen ja Sörnäisten asemilla pääsee maan pinnalle kaksilla rullaportailla ja kävelyä välissä on ehkä 20 m. Tietotien sisäänkäynnissä on siis neljät rullaportaat pystysuorassa kuilussa, 100 m kävelyä ja vielä yhdet rullaportaat laiturille. Jos yhtenäiset rullaportaat oli oikeasti mahdotonta toteuttaa, olisi kannattanut mieluummin vaikka rakentaa hissit laiturilta maan pinnalle. Tietotien sisäänkäynnin ympärillä on niin paljon parkkipaikkoja että lippuhallille ei voi olla löytymättä paikkaa.

----------


## j-lu

> Ylempänä käsiteltiinkin jo itse tunneliasemia, mutta arvatkaas (ennen seuraavan kappaleen lukemista) minkä syyn vuoksi käydään tunnelin syvimmällä kohdalla?
> 
> Ei terminaalien eikä kiitoteiden, vaan Päijännetunnelin.


Niin, olisikohan tuntunut tuossa konkurssissa pahemmin, että homma oltaisiin tehty kunnolla ja Päijännetunnelia olisi siirretty kulkemaan lentoaseman ohitse? Mieluummin rakennetaan tolkuttoman syvälle, tehdään suurehko kompromissi saavutettavuuden kanssa ja maksetaan liukuportaita hamaan loppuun kuin investoidaan vähän enemmän, että saadaan paras mahdollinen lopputulos. Jotenkin tuttua helsinkiläistä tunnelijunan rakentamista. 

Nähtäväksi jää kuinka nopeasti tuosta toisesta sisäänkäynnistä pääsee laiturilta terminaaleihin, mutta eipä ole Tietotien sisäänkäynnin perusteella kovin suuret odotukset.

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt alkaa kuulostaa jo aika hurjalta. Siis kehärata alittaa lentoaseman tunnelissa, joka kulkee  Päijännetunnelin alapuolella. Ja kehäradan tunneliin, siis siihen syvempään ja alempaan, on valunut glykolia lentoasemalta. Kaiken logiikan mukaan sitä glykolia on valunut myös ylempänä olevaan Päijännetunneliin. Jossa kulkee stadilaisten juomavesi. Jos ei, niin miksi ei?

----------


## mlahdenm

> Tietotien sisäänkäynnissä on siis neljät rullaportaat pystysuorassa kuilussa, 100 m kävelyä ja vielä yhdet rullaportaat laiturille. Jos yhtenäiset rullaportaat oli oikeasti mahdotonta toteuttaa, olisi kannattanut mieluummin vaikka rakentaa hissit laiturilta maan pinnalle. Tietotien sisäänkäynnin ympärillä on niin paljon parkkipaikkoja että lippuhallille ei voi olla löytymättä paikkaa.


Mulle jäi mieleen kolmet liukuportaat siinä pystysuorassa kuilussa, mutta ehkä muistan väärin. Ne kaikki pystyi ohittamaan nopealla hissillä, josta varmaan tulee suosittu vakiomatkustajien keskuudessa. Aikaa hissillä säästyi luokkaa pari minuuttia ja jäljelle jäi vain 100 m kävely ja yhden liukuportaat.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Mulle jäi mieleen kolmet liukuportaat siinä pystysuorassa kuilussa, mutta ehkä muistan väärin. Ne kaikki pystyi ohittamaan nopealla hissillä, josta varmaan tulee suosittu vakiomatkustajien keskuudessa. Aikaa hissillä säästyi luokkaa pari minuuttia ja jäljelle jäi vain 100 m kävely ja yhden liukuportaat.


Kaverini kävi eilen turistimatkalla Lentoaseman rautatieasemalla ja otti reissusta nipullisen kuvia, jotka löytyvät alla olevan linkin takaa. Lisäksi hän havainnollisti liukuportaiden määrän ja aseman "kerrokset" oheisella piirroksella.
--
*https://www.facebook.com/groups/8050...0029576065941/*

--

----------


## MJG

> Nyt alkaa kuulostaa jo aika hurjalta. Siis kehärata alittaa lentoaseman tunnelissa, joka kulkee  Päijännetunnelin alapuolella. Ja kehäradan tunneliin, siis siihen syvempään ja alempaan, on valunut glykolia lentoasemalta. Kaiken logiikan mukaan sitä glykolia on valunut myös ylempänä olevaan Päijännetunneliin. Jossa kulkee stadilaisten juomavesi. Jos ei, niin miksi ei?


Perusero on se, että päijännetunnelissa on ylipaine eli jos tunneli vuotaa, se vuotaa tunnelista kallioon.

Toinen ero on, että glykolia imenyt huokoisempi kallion kohta on pari kilometriä päijännetunnelin itäpuolella.

Glykoliriski on tunnistettu ja tasot ovat seurannassa. HSY ei pidä glykolia kovin merkittävänä riskinä. Pahempaa jälkeä tekisi massiivinen öljyvuoto. Glykoli ei ole myrkky eikä edes epäterveellistä. Kehäradan glykoliongelma on siinä, että glykoli on biohajoavaa ja hajoamisen välituotteina syntyvät hapot syövyttävät betonia ja hiiliteräksiä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Mulle jäi mieleen kolmet liukuportaat siinä pystysuorassa kuilussa, mutta ehkä muistan väärin. Ne kaikki pystyi ohittamaan nopealla hissillä, josta varmaan tulee suosittu vakiomatkustajien keskuudessa. Aikaa hissillä säästyi luokkaa pari minuuttia ja jäljelle jäi vain 100 m kävely ja yhden liukuportaat.


Aivan, hissi oli selvästi nopeampi kuin rullaportaat. Siksi mietin olisiko rullaportaat kannattanut poistaa kokonaan.  

Oletuksena on, että rullaportaat ovat yhtä nopeat kuin hissi, ja tällöin kaikki matkustajat menevät tietämattömyyttään liukuportaisiin vastoin omaa etuaan. Liukuportaiden poistaminen ohjaisi matkustajat oman etunsa mukaiseen kulkumuotoon. 

Lisäksi pelkille kaksille tai kolmille hissikuiluille *ei voi olla* löytymättä tilaa lähempää laituria kuin 100 metrin pituisen yhdyskäytävän päästä.

----------


## tlajunen

En tiedä vaikuttaako asiaan, mutta liukuportaat kelpaavat pysähtyneinäkin hätäpoistumisreitiksi, kun taas hissi ei kelpaa edes toimivana.

----------


## Minä vain

> En tiedä vaikuttaako asiaan, mutta liukuportaat kelpaavat pysähtyneinäkin hätäpoistumisreitiksi, kun taas hissi ei kelpaa edes toimivana.


Joo, *jos* hissit olisi pakko sijoittaa 100 metrin päähän laiturista, viereen pitäisi sijoittaa jonkinlaiset portaat. Luulen että laiturilta menee jo nyt portaat erillisessä tunnelissa maan pinnalle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ne kaikki pystyi ohittamaan nopealla hissillä, josta varmaan tulee suosittu vakiomatkustajien keskuudessa. Aikaa hissillä säästyi luokkaa pari minuuttia ja jäljelle jäi vain 100 m kävely ja yhden liukuportaat.


Matkustin tänään ihan oikean matkan lentokentälle matkatavaroiden kanssa. Junan saapumisesta laiturille sukkulabussin saapumiseen kakkosterminaaliin meni yhteensä 13 minuuttia. Käytin tuota mainittua hissiä, mutta bussin lähtöä piti kuitenkin odottaa muutama minuutti, joten sillä ei ollut vaikutusta saapumisaikaan. Sukkulabussi tuli saapuvien lentojen tasolle, joten lähtöselvitykseen pääsyssä kesti vielä vähän pidempään kuin lähtevien lentojen tasolle tulevasta bussista.

----------


## Rehtori

> Matkustin tänään ihan oikean matkan lentokentälle matkatavaroiden kanssa. Junan saapumisesta laiturille sukkulabussin saapumiseen kakkosterminaaliin meni yhteensä 13 minuuttia. Käytin tuota mainittua hissiä, mutta bussin lähtöä piti kuitenkin odottaa muutama minuutti, joten sillä ei ollut vaikutusta saapumisaikaan. Sukkulabussi tuli saapuvien lentojen tasolle, joten lähtöselvitykseen pääsyssä kesti vielä vähän pidempään kuin lähtevien lentojen tasolle tulevasta bussista.


Vielä toistaiseksi 615 taitaa olla selvästi nopeampi keskustasta.

----------


## Minä vain

> Vielä toistaiseksi 615 taitaa olla selvästi nopeampi keskustasta.


Mitenköhän kapasiteetti riittää 10.8. alkaen siihen asti että toinen sisäänkäynti valmistuu?

----------


## lkrt

> Glykoliriski on tunnistettu ja tasot ovat seurannassa. HSY ei pidä glykolia kovin merkittävänä riskinä. Pahempaa jälkeä tekisi massiivinen öljyvuoto. Glykoli ei ole myrkky eikä edes epäterveellistä. Kehäradan glykoliongelma on siinä, että glykoli on biohajoavaa ja hajoamisen välituotteina syntyvät hapot syövyttävät betonia ja hiiliteräksiä.


Glykoli on kyllä myrkky ja epäterveellistä. Sekoitatko ehkä glyseroliin?

----------


## kalle.

Etyleeniglykoli on kyllä myrkyllistä. Sitä riittää 50 ml tappamaan aikuisen ihmisen. Sitten on taas propyleeniglykoli joka ei ole myrkyllistä, sitä käytetään jopa elintarvikelisäaineena
Lentokokeiden jäänestossa käytetään propyleeniglykolia.

----------


## zige94

> Mitenköhän kapasiteetti riittää 10.8. alkaen siihen asti että toinen sisäänkäynti valmistuu?


10.8. alkaen ei taida 615 olla enään nopeampi reittimuutoksen vuoksi. Lisäksi vuorovälit on harvennettu jo 10.7. alkaen.

----------


## MJG

> Glykoli on kyllä myrkky ja epäterveellistä. Sekoitatko ehkä glyseroliin?


Kyse on siis propyleeniglykolista, jota voi vaikka juoda. Herkkuna se lienee rinnastettavissa esimerkiksi hapansilakkaan.

----------


## jodo

> Kyse on siis propyleeniglykolista, jota voi vaikka juoda. Herkkuna se lienee rinnastettavissa esimerkiksi hapansilakkaan.


Ongelma oli propyleeniglykolin reaktio hapen kanssa, joka tuottaa erittäin pahanhajuista ja betonia hajottavaa bakteeriyhdistettä.

----------


## lkrt

> Kyse on siis propyleeniglykolista, jota voi vaikka juoda. Herkkuna se lienee rinnastettavissa esimerkiksi hapansilakkaan.


Aah, minä puhuin etyleeniglykolista, mutta näköjään de-icingiin käytettävä glykoli on nimenomaan propyleeniglykolia. My bad.

----------


## aulis

Aika pitkän etsimisen jälkeen löysin tällaisen piirroksen lentoaseman asemasta:



Eli terminaalin sisäänkäynnillä on sitten paljon lyhyempi yhdyskäytävä kuin Tietotiellä, ja liukuportaat ovat yhtenäiset. Hyvä näin.

----------


## TuomasLehto

> ...ja liukuportaat ovat yhtenäiset. Hyvä näin.


Näin on, ja hyvä tosiaan niin. Tuo Tietotien pään viritys neljillä liukuportailla on tosiaan aika mielenkiintoinen, ja olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla sille selitys. Terminaalin sisäänkäynnin valmistuminen viivästyy tosin kuulemma osittain juuri noiden poikkeukselllisten pitkien liukuportaiden vuoksi. Kehäradan projektipäällikkö lausui perjantain Hesarissa seuraavasti: "Maanalaisella kulkureitillä asennetaan sekä kaarevaa alakattoa että erittäin pitkiä liukuportaita. Kattotyötä tehdään telineiltä, joten silloin ei voida asentaa liukuportaita." Tästä tosin herää kysymyksiä töiden suunnittelusta ja niiden tekemisen järjestyksestä, kun ehkä koko Kehäradan uuden osuuden tärkein kulkuväylä (etenkin symbolisesti, luulisin että matkustajamääriltäkin, korjatkaa jos erehdyn) valmistuu viimeisenä.

----------


## late-

> Näin on, ja hyvä tosiaan niin. Tuo Tietotien pään viritys neljillä liukuportailla on tosiaan aika mielenkiintoinen, ja olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla sille selitys.


Veikkaan pääsyyksi sitä, ettei ole haluttu rajoittaa kellareiden rakentamista tuleviin naapurirakennuksiin. Saatan hyvin olla väärässäkin.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Aika pitkän etsimisen jälkeen löysin tällaisen piirroksen lentoaseman asemasta:
> 
> Liite 2365
> 
> Eli terminaalin sisäänkäynnillä on sitten paljon lyhyempi yhdyskäytävä kuin Tietotiellä, ja liukuportaat ovat yhtenäiset. Hyvä näin.


Tämä oli erinomainen otos. Löytyisikö tätä ja vastaavaa Lentoaseman rautatieasemasta jostain korkearesoluutioisena?

----------


## Minä vain

Kuvassa näkyy, kuten arvelinkin, paljon lähempänä laituria oleva porraskuilu. Eikö tuon porraskuilun yhteyteen olisi vaan voinut asentaa kahta hissiä? Mikä tämän esti?

----------


## aulis

> Tämä oli erinomainen otos. Löytyisikö tätä ja vastaavaa Lentoaseman rautatieasemasta jostain korkearesoluutioisena?


Kaivoin kuvan HTML-koodista, tässä siis tämä alkuperäinen. Ei ole paljoa tuota aiempaa tarkempi jonka kuvakaappauksena otin. Kuva on peräisin uutisesta tästä osoitteesta:
http://www.lentoposti.fi/uutiset/kal..._rautatieasema






> Kuvassa näkyy, kuten arvelinkin, paljon lähempänä laituria oleva porraskuilu. Eikö tuon porraskuilun yhteyteen olisi vaan voinut asentaa kahta hissiä? Mikä tämän esti?


Itse olisin näkevinäni kyllä kaksi hissiä molemmilla sisäänkäynneillä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuvassa näkyy, kuten arvelinkin, paljon lähempänä laituria oleva porraskuilu. Eikö tuon porraskuilun yhteyteen olisi vaan voinut asentaa kahta hissiä? Mikä tämän esti?


Veikkaisin sitä tavallista selitystä, eli kehäradan suunnittelijoista
a) kellekään ei tullut mieleen
b) ketään ei kiinnostanut
c) kukaan ei oikeastaan käytä itse junaa, varsinkaan lentomatkustajana, eikä tiedä tarpeita

----------


## SD202

Tänään selvisi hieman puolivahingossa, että Tikkurilantie on ainakin osittain Kehärata -projektin kunnossapitovastuulla. Tämä itse asiassa selvensi asiaa, miksi etenkin Tikkurilantien kevyen liikenteen väylät ovat "mielenkiintoisessa" kunnossa. Kesän aikana on tullut mm. huomattua, kun Aviapoliksen aseman kohdalla olevassa liikenneympyrästä on jyrsitty kevyen liikenteen väylän asfalttia pois. Ja paria päivää myöhemmin asfaltti on laitettu uudelleen paikalleen - enkä kyllä huomannut että siinä välissä kyseisellä kohdalla olisi tehty mitään kaivuutöitä. 

Hieman lännempänä tuosta oli vuoden verran jätetty ilman päällystettä eräs kevyen liikenteen kohta. Laitoin jokunen aika sitten palautetta siitä Vantaan kaupungille ja juhannusviikolla päällyste saatiinkin paikoilleen. Sääli vain, että noin kymmenen sentin matkalle tuota päällystettä ei laitettu vaan se jätettiin muhkuraiseksi.

----------


## R10

> Kaivoin kuvan HTML-koodista, tässä siis tämä alkuperäinen. Ei ole paljoa tuota aiempaa tarkempi jonka kuvakaappauksena otin. Kuva on peräisin uutisesta tästä osoitteesta:
> http://www.lentoposti.fi/uutiset/kal..._rautatieasema


Muistikuvani mukaan asemien suunnitelmista oli aikanaan ihan hyvin materiaalia saatavilla julkisesta verkosta, mutta ei ainakaan Liikenneviraston sivuilla juuri mitään enää ole. Olisikohan ko. kuva peräisin tästä http://www.getunderground.fi/getfile...&cc=3&refid=32 (PDF) (tai tästä hieman erisisältöisestä esityksestä http://www.slideshare.net/INFRAry/ka...t-9-10-2014-jk)

Esityksessä on tarkempi kuva terminaalin sisäänkäynnistä sekä vastaava kuva Aviapoliksen asemasta. Ja muutakin mielenkiintoista, esim. esityksen mukaan kehärata menee Päijännetunnelin yli.

Aviapoliksessakin on maan alla yhdyskäytävät, edellyttääköhän joku säännös moista? Onko sisäänkäynnin ja kuilurakennuksen oltava tietyllä etäisyydellä toisistaan? Sisäänkäynnin saaminen tien viereen ei taida olla riittävä peruste, kun tie ymmärtääkseni nimenomaan siirrettiin Aviopoliksen asemaa silmällä pitäen nykyiselle paikalleen.

Esityksen mukaan Lentoaseman Tietotien sisäänkäynnin päässä oleva kuilurakennus poikkeaa terminaalin puoleisesta kuilurakennuksesta ja Aviapoliksen pohjoisesta kuilurakennuksesta siten, että siinä on syvällä maan alla yhdyskäytävä. Muissa kuilurakennuksissa sivuttaissiirtymä on maan pinnassa. Äkkinäinen miettii, että on väistetty Tutkatien pohjoispuolelle nousevaa pysäköintitalon laajennusta. (Googlen satelliittikuvista näkyy rakenteilla olevien sisäänkäyntien ja kuilurakennusten sijainti)

----------


## 339-DF

Hesari kertoo tänään, että monien lentokentällä työskentelevien joukkoliikenneyhteydet ovat heikentyneet ja muuttuneet epäluotettaviksi kehäradan avaamisen myötä: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1442808626068

Lehti on haastatellut matkustajia. Lentoasemalla työskentelevä nainen Kartanonkoskelta kertoo: "Myöhästyn töistä vähintään viikoittain siksi, että pysäkille tuleva bussi ei pysähdy, koska se on täynnä." ja "Tätä tapahtuu myös lentokentältä lähdettäessä. Toisinaan käy niin, että bussiin ei mahdu ketään enää kakkosterminaalista, kun bussi on täynnä jo T1:n jälkeen." Matka-aika on kasvanut 1015 minuutista 4560 minuuttiin.

Lentoasemalla työskentelevä mies Sörnäisistä kertoo, että bussiin mahtuminen ei ole ongelma, mutta vuorovälin harventuminen ja yhteyden hidastuminen lähes puolella entisestä on. HSL:n vastaus Kalliossa, Sörnäisissä ja Vallilassa asuville on ollut, että lentokenttäjunaan on helppo vaihtaa Käpylässä.

Jutussa on haastateltu myös HSL:n ryhmäpäällikkö Arttu Kuukankorpea, joka kertoo linjasta 615, että "sen suurin ongelma on, että iso joukko turisteja käyttää linjaa edelleen." Turistien käytös on Kuukankorven mukaan yllättänyt HSL:n: "Monet turistit eivät suostu menemään junaan varsinkin jos heidän pitää ensin kulkea asemalle shuttle-bussilla." Yleiskommenttina Kuukankorpi toteaa vielä lohdun sanoja matkustajille: "Bussireitit vaihtuvat ajoittain alueella kuin alueella, ei tämä ole ensimmäinen kerta."

----------


## j-lu

615:sta kanssa sössiminen kyllä kertoo valitettavan paljon HSL:n osaamisesta linjastosuunnittelussa. Jos löytyy stereotyyppinen joukkoliikenteellä lentoasemalle kulkija, niin se on Kalliossa asuva hipsteri, joka ravaa Berliinissä. Ja miten kehärata paransi Pitkänsillan pohjoispuolella asuvien lentokenttäyhteyttä? Ei mitenkään. Eri asia olisi, jos Hakaniemessä ja Pasilassa pääsisi näppärästi vaihtamaan lähijunaan, muttei tunnetuista syistä pääse. Eikä tarvittaisi välttämättä edes Pisaraa, kunnolliset vaihtomahdollisuudet Rautatieasemalla ja Pasilassa voisivat riittää - kunnollisella tarkoitan, että raitiovaunusta tai metrosta pääsee lähijunaan kävelemällä portaat alas tai ylös. Puolen kilometrin kävely vaihtaessa on todella tympeää ja lentolaukun kanssa se ei mene edes huumorista.

Uberin laariin sataa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos löytyy stereotyyppinen joukkoliikenteellä lentoasemalle kulkija, niin se on Kalliossa asuva hipsteri, joka ravaa Berliinissä.


Ei noista potentiaalisista vegaanicurrymakkaran ystävistä silti sitä massaa kerry, niin kuin ei kehärataakaan ole suunniteltu niiden varaan, jotka Seutulasta jonnekin lentelevät. Massa kertyy lentoasemalla työskentelevistä ja sen mukaan liikenne suunnitellaan (tai olisi pitänyt suunnitella).

On tietysti hyvä, että HSL myöntää virheensä ja lisää sinne sen uuden bussin.

----------


## Kani

Tavallaanhan kyse ei ole edes sössimisestä, vaan valitun fundamentalismin toteuttamisesta ja laajentamisesta alue kerrallaan. Konsepti on sama: rakennetaan raskasraide, lopetetaan iso määrä suoria maanpäällisiä yhteyksiä ja uskotaan/uskotellaan, että joukkoliikenne paranee. Hintalappu on näissä "parannuksissa" myös niin kova, että joudutaan saneeraamaan pintaliikennettä entistäkin enemmän ja nostamaan lippujen hintoja. Projekti kerrallaan joukkoliikenteen kyydistä häipyy asiakkaita, kun kulkeminen käy liian vaivalloiseksi. Uusia saadaan tilalle radanvarsilta, mutta ei riittävästi, koska joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus ei muutu mihinkään.

Ja ainahan voi uutisoida "matkustamäärien" kasvusta, vaikka tosiasiassa tarkoitettaisiin "nousujen" kasvua, jota syntyy automaattisesti lisäämällä vaihdollisia matkoja, jollei menetetä yli 50% matkustajista.

----------


## TuomasLehto

> Ja miten kehärata paransi Pitkänsillan pohjoispuolella asuvien lentokenttäyhteyttä? Ei mitenkään.


Paransihan se kyllä vaikkapa oulunkyläläisten tai puistolalaisten yhteyksiä, tai kannelmäkeläisten, ja vastaavasti sitten heikensi esim. sieltä Kallio-Vallila-akselilta (mitä tämä uusi bussi nyt sitten joutuu paikkaamaan, hyvä sinänsä että se tulee). Näin kai se usein on, jos jokin asia tehdään eri tavalla kuin ennen: toiset hyötyvät, toiset saattavat hävitä.,

----------


## Multsun poika

Ymmärrän, että Kallion vegaanimakkara-hipsteri-Berliinin matkaajat -yleistys on kieli poskessa tehty karrikointi.

Itse matkustan lentoasemalle kotoani Munkkiniemestä seuraavasti: joko h52 Huopalahteen tai h57 Ilmalaan. Siitä junalla Kannelmäen ja Myyrmäen kautta lentoasemalle. Käytän mielummin läntistä reittiä kuin Tikkurilan kautta. Maisemat ovat mielestäni siellä mukavammat kuin Malmilla tai Tikkurilassa.

Matkustan useinmiten Englantiin, Italiaan tai Espanjaan. Syön ehtaa bratwurstia mielelläni - myös Berliinissä, jos joskus siellä käyn.

Käytän lentoasemalle junaa, vaikka käytössäni on kaksi yksityisautoa. Olen melko tyytyväinen kehäradan liikennöintiin. Voi johtua siitä, että en käytä sitä esim. työmatkoilla.

Tuttavapiirissäni on kaltaisiani - no eikä ehkä paljon- mutta on.

----------


## samulih

Olisi aina hyvä nähdä tilastoja, kuinka monelle oikeasti uudistus aiheutti ylitse pääsemättömiä esteitä, 10-20 min matka-ajan pidennys ei ole syy mielestäni dumata koko uudistus. Helsingin Sanomien populistinen kaikki meni ihan huonoksi, hitsi - populismi ei tuo keskusteluun mitään hyvää argumentaatiota.

Ja kuten joku yllä sanoi, asiat muuttuvat, maailma menee eteenpäin, varmasti heille jotka asian harmiksi kokevat on elämässä monta asiaa joka on heille muuttunut hyväksi ja jollekin toiselle asia on iso ongelma. Kuten se eräs nainen joka kuvassa oli puhelin kädessä, sen sai aika halvalla kun joku suostui asumaan tehtaassa että työ on halpaa ja hänellä on sitten mahdolisuus ostaa halpa puhelin.

----------


## Kani

Joukkoliikenteen tarjoamat todelliset matka-ajat lähtöpäästä määränpäähän ovat useimmiten lähtökohtaisesti selvästi auton tarjoamia pitempiä. Jos tähän pistetään jollakin "parannuksella" vielä 10-20 minuuttia per suunta lisää, kyllä se on monelle joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle kohta, jossa mietitään, jatkuuko asiakassuhde enää.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Epäilemättä, ja kuten todettu, joillakin matka-ajat ovat pidentyneet ja joillakin lyhentyneet Kehäradan myötä. Minäkin näkisin mielelläni sen tilaston (tai edes dataan perustuvan arvion) siitä, kuinka paljon kumpaakin ryhmää on, ennen kuin annan omia tuomioitani. Mutu-arvioni on, että Kehärata jää voiton puolelle ainakin jos nimenomaan matka-aikoja lentoasemalle vertaillaan, mutta jos olen väärässä, so be it.

----------


## 339-DF

> Epäilemättä, ja kuten todettu, joillakin matka-ajat ovat pidentyneet ja joillakin lyhentyneet Kehäradan myötä. Minäkin näkisin mielelläni sen tilaston (tai edes dataan perustuvan arvion) siitä, kuinka paljon kumpaakin ryhmää on, ennen kuin annan omia tuomioitani. Mutu-arvioni on, että Kehärata jää voiton puolelle ainakin jos nimenomaan matka-aikoja lentoasemalle vertaillaan, mutta jos olen väärässä, so be it.


Länsimetrosta tällainen tehtiin joskus kymmenisen vuotta sitten. Näiden ongelma tosin on, että konsultti tekee ne käytännössä ilman mitään vastuuta tulevaisuudesta, tietynlaisina unelmahöttöoletuksina. Luullaan, että on varaa tiheämpään ja suorempaan bussiliikenteeseen kuin oikeasti on. Luullaan, että metro kulkee nopeammin ja ehkä tiheämmin kuin se todellisuudessa kulkeekaan. Jätetään pari väliasemaa huomioimatta sillä perusteella, että niiden rakentamisesta päätetään ehkä vuotta-paria myöhemmin kuin alkuperäisestä hankkeesta. Niinpä länsimetron kohdalla päätöksenteossa oli mukana matka-aikakartta, jolla ei oikeastaan ole mitään tekemistä sen todellisuuden kanssa, joka sitten vuoden tai kahden kuluttua realisoituu.

En tiedä, onko kehäradan kohdalla tehty vastaavaa ja jos on, millaisia oletuksia siinä on käytetty.

----------


## petteri

Suorien bussien ihannoijien ja liitynnän vihaajien on hyvä miettiä sellaista skenaariota, jossa Helsingin keskustaan ei tulisi yhtään raskasraidetta ja kaikki nykyisin metrolla ja lähijunilla hoidettava liikenne hoidettaisiinkin, ai niin ihanilla suorilla busseilla. 

Keskustaan tulisi tuossa tilanteessa nykyisen bussiarmadan lisäksi helposti jopa 1000 bussia lisää ruuhkatunnissa jos siis lähdettäisiin vielä siitä ideaalisesta ajatuksesta, että vaihdollisia keskustayhteyksiä ei vaan saa olla ja samalla jätettäisiin nykyiset raskasraiteet kasvamaan vesakkoa. 

Miten tämä liittyy Kehärataan tai Länsimetroon? No sillä tavalla, että mitä laajemmaksi seutu kasvaa, sitä enemmän lukumääräisesti ja pidempiä kilometreissä bussilinjoja tarvitaan. Jos matkoja ei vaihdoilla yhdistellä tai muuten saada matkustajia raiteille tarvittavien keskustabussien määrä kasvaa aivan hallitsemattomasti. Seudun laajetessa ja asukasmäärän kasvaessa raiteet ja liityntä ovat käytännössä varsin välttämättömiä, jotta joukkoliikennejärjestelmä edes jotenkin voi toimia. 

Toki aina kun jollain alueella liityntää lisätään, niin palvelu muuttuu ja jotkut kärsivät, ei sille vaan voi mitään.

----------


## hylje

> Suorien bussien ihannoijien ja liitynnän vihaajien on hyvä miettiä sellaista skenaariota, jossa Helsingin keskustaan ei tulisi yhtään raskasraidetta ja kaikki nykyisin metrolla ja lähijunilla hoidettava liikenne hoidettaisiinkin, ai niin ihanilla suorilla busseilla.


Iloinen olkiukko siellä tanssii. 

Kysymyshän ei ole suorista busseista sinänsä, vaan nopeasta palvelusta. Suorat bussit ovat toki yksi tapa toteuttaa nopeaa palvelua, mutta ei hirveän halpa tai otollinen tehostamiselle. Vaihdot mahtuvat nopean palvelun konseptiin oikein hyvin, kun ne toteutetaan harkiten: ohuista liikennevirroista paksumpiin, hitaista palvelumuodoista nopeisiin. Näin saavutetaan tehokkaampaa liikennettä, joka voidaan kuitata joko halvempana hintana tai parempana palveluna. Vaihdot voi myös järjestää laiturin yli ja sitomalla jatkoyhteyden lähtöaika liityntäyhteyden saapumisaikaan. Konseptiin mahtuu niitä raskasraiteitakin siellä, missä liikennevirta on aikuisten oikeasti riittävän paksu eikä helpommilla ja halvemmilla ratkaisuilla pärjää.

Helsingin seudulla ei ole niin suurta asukastiheyttä että hirveän paksuja liikennevirtoja syntyisi itsestään. Pitää tehdä liityntää väkipakolla vaihtoehtoja karsimalla jotta saadaan raskasraiteelle riittävän paksu liikennevirta. Kaupan päälle liitynnän kohteena oleva raskasraide vesitetään tiheällä asemavälillä, joten se ei ole hirveän nopea.

----------


## petteri

> Iloinen olkiukko siellä tanssii.


Ei kyse ole olkiukosta, vaan esimerkistä, jolla selvennetään problematiikkaa, jossa seudun kasvaessa sekä pinta-alalta että väestömäärältä bussivuoroja muodostuu aivan liikaa, jos bussivuorojen määrää ei pyritä jatkuvasti hallitsemaan ja määrätietoisesti vähentämään. Hallitsemiseen tehokkaita keinoja ovat esimerkiksi uudet raskasraiteet ja tehostettu liityntä. Teoreettinen esimerkki siitä, kuinka paljon bussivuoroja voisi muodostua jos ei olisi mitään raskasraiteita eikä liityntää on yksi tapa kuvata seudulla muodostuvia liikennevirtoja, jotka suuntautuvat kohti keskustaa ja sitä miksi liikennevirtoja on pakko hallita ja yhdistellä.




> . Vaihdot mahtuvat nopean palvelun konseptiin oikein hyvin, kun ne toteutetaan harkiten: ohuista liikennevirroista paksumpiin, hitaista palvelumuodoista nopeisiin. Näin saavutetaan tehokkaampaa liikennettä, joka voidaan kuitata joko halvempana hintana tai parempana palveluna. Vaihdot voi myös järjestää laiturin yli ja sitomalla jatkoyhteyden lähtöaika liityntäyhteyden saapumisaikaan. Konseptiin mahtuu niitä raskasraiteitakin siellä, missä liikennevirta on aikuisten oikeasti riittävän paksu eikä helpommilla ja halvemmilla ratkaisuilla pärjää.


Juuri tuosta syystä Helsingin seudulla onkin panostettu metroon ja kaupunkiratoihin, joiden palveluun asukkaat ovat tutkitusti oikein tyytyväisiä. Toki se pitää myöntää, vaihdoissa olisi yhä kehittämisen varaa ja että raideliikenteen, myös metroa tai kaupunkiratoja kevyemmän, linjaston olisi syytä olla nykyistä laajempi.




> Helsingin seudulla ei ole niin suurta asukastiheyttä että hirveän paksuja liikennevirtoja syntyisi itsestään. Pitää tehdä liityntää väkipakolla vaihtoehtoja karsimalla jotta saadaan raskasraiteelle riittävän paksu liikennevirta. Kaupan päälle liitynnän kohteena oleva raskasraide vesitetään tiheällä asemavälillä, joten se ei ole hirveän nopea.


Hirveän paksuja virtoja nyt ehkä ei muodostu, mutta metrolle tai kaupunkiradoille mukavasti sopivia kyllä. Nykyisin Helsingin keskustan suuntaan kulkevat liikennevirrat ovat näet varsin suuria, todella merkittävästi yli määrien, joita kaduilla voidaan mitenkään järkevästi voidaan liikennöidä ja seudun väestö myös kasvaa koko ajan voimakkaasti. Mitä esimerkiksi Helsingin metron nopeuteen tulee, 45 km/h linjanopeus on joukkoliikennevälineelle varsin hyvä. Toki asemavälissä on tehty kompromisseja nimenomaan, jotta metropalvelu olisi suurella osalla asukkaista tavoitettavissa lähellä kotia tai työpaikkoja. Siinä onkin onnistuttu varsin hyvin, kun joukkoliikenteen käyttö on itämetron käytävässä korkealla tasolla ja Kulosaaren Sillan itäpuolella suurin osa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä asuukin asemien lähellä ja kävelee metrolle.

Muutenkin Helsingin metron vastustaminen väärän asemanvälin ja liian hitaan nopeuden perusteella täyttää minusta usein monia aikamoisia hurskastelun piirteitä. Epäilen nimittäin vahvasti, että moni metron vastustaja vastustaisi yhtä innokkaasti Helsingin metroa tai vastaavia uusinvestointeja, vaikka ne olisivat rakennettu tai rakennettaisiin kaksi kertaa pidemmällä asemavälillä.

----------


## hylje

> Ei kyse ole olkiukosta, vaan esimerkistä, jolla selvennetään problematiikkaa, jossa seudun kasvaessa sekä pinta-alalta että väestömäärältä bussivuoroja muodostuu aivan liikaa, jos bussivuorojen määrää ei pyritä jatkuvasti hallitsemaan ja määrätietoisesti vähentämään. Hallitsemiseen tehokkaita keinoja ovat esimerkiksi uudet raskasraiteet ja tehostettu liityntä. Teoreettinen esimerkki siitä, kuinka paljon bussivuoroja voisi muodostua jos ei olisi mitään raskasraiteita eikä liityntää on yksi tapa kuvata seudulla muodostuvia liikennevirtoja, jotka suuntautuvat kohti keskustaa ja sitä miksi liikennevirtoja on pakko hallita ja yhdistellä.


Olkiukon puolelle mennään siinä, kun esitetään asia vaihtoehtona suorien bussien ja helsinkiläisittäin raskasraiteiden välillä. Ei liikennettä kehitetä vain kasvattamalla suorien bussien määrää, se on typerää. Ei sitä kehitetä raskasraiteillakaan suoraan, sekin on typerää.

Oikeasti bussivuorojen määrää hallitaan paljon pienemmillä askelilla: ensin yhdistämällä bussivuoroja toisiinsa ja suurentamalla bussien kalustoa, sitten järjestelemällä vuoromäärää siellä missä vuoroja on paljon mutta kuormaa ei, sitten rakentamalla hitusen raskaampia runkoyhteyksiä (runkobusseja, ratikoita) kauttaaltaan suuren kysynnän linjoille, ja vasta kun kaikki halvat keinot on käytetty, aletaan harkitsemaan niitä raskasraiteita. Pitkällä asemavälillä, vain olemassaolevan liikenteen vahvojen, valmiiden solmukohtien välille. Eikä sille tietenkään toteuteta vähän kuormittuneita häntiä, vaan linja päättyy kaukaisimmalle riittävän isolle solmukohdalle. Eikä se silloinkaan korvaa olemassaolevia ratkaisuja tyystin ja pistä linjastoa kokonaan uusiksi, vaan keventää sen rasittuneilta osilta kuormaa ja tarjoaa yksiselitteisesti parempaa palvelua. Sen kanssa täysin samansuuntainenkin runkolinja tai bussilinja säilyy palvelemassa asemavälejä, vaikkakin vuoroväli pidentyy.

Lyhyillä askelilla liikennejärjestelmä kehittyy vähittäin ja kauttaaltaan, vähentäen tarkoituksellisesti hukkakapasiteettia ja parantaen palvelua juuri sen verran kuin kysyntä perustelee. Helsinkiläisellä raskasraidekonseptilla järjestelmä pysyy paikallaan kunnes suuri raskasraide valmistuu, jolloin se alistetaan palvelemaan raskasraiteen asemia. Parantelu odottaa raskasraidetta, ja jos alueelle joskus raskasraide valmistuu, ei ole taattu että tulos olisi oikeasti parempi. Kun kehittyvän järjestelmän maksamiseksi lippujen hinnat kallistuvat 10%, palvelun pitäisi olla ainakin 10% parempaa. Pienillä askelilla se on mahdollista, sillä järjestelmä tehostuu koko alueellaan jokaisesta investoinnista.

----------


## petteri

> Oikeasti bussivuorojen määrää hallitaan paljon pienemmillä askelilla: ensin yhdistämällä bussivuoroja toisiinsa ja suurentamalla bussien kalustoa, sitten järjestelemällä vuoromäärää siellä missä vuoroja on paljon mutta kuormaa ei, sitten rakentamalla hitusen raskaampia runkoyhteyksiä (runkobusseja, ratikoita) kauttaaltaan suuren kysynnän linjoille, ja vasta kun kaikki halvat keinot on käytetty, aletaan harkitsemaan niitä raskasraiteita. Pitkällä asemavälillä, vain olemassaolevan liikenteen vahvojen, valmiiden solmukohtien välille. Eikä sille tietenkään toteuteta vähän kuormittuneita häntiä, vaan linja päättyy kaukaisimmalle riittävän isolle solmukohdalle. Eikä se silloinkaan korvaa olemassaolevia ratkaisuja tyystin ja pistä linjastoa kokonaan uusiksi, vaan keventää sen rasittuneilta osilta kuormaa ja tarjoaa yksiselitteisesti parempaa palvelua. Sen kanssa täysin samansuuntainenkin runkolinja tai bussilinja säilyy palvelemassa asemavälejä, vaikkakin vuoroväli pidentyy.


Hieno teoria. Nyt sitten kaipaisin esimerkkiä, jostain läntisen Euroopan suurkaupungista, mielellään Helsingin suuruusluokasta, jossa on viime vuosina menestyksellä toteutettu pelkästään tuota periaatetta, jossa on kokonaisuudessan vähän raskasraiteita tai vastaavia ja jossa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on vähintään Helsingin seudun tasolla. 

Kasvavilla kaupunkiseuduilla parhaat joukkoliikennetulokset nimittäin saadaan aikaan kun tehdään samaan aikaan molempia. Siis sekä rakennetaan raskasraiteita tai muita lähes vastaavan palvelun ratkaisuja (välitason ratkaisuista esimerkkeinä vaikka Düsseldorf U-stadtbahn tai Porton metro) että kehitetään muuta joukkoliikennettä pienin askelin siinä rinnalla. Helsingin seutu on siinä yksi varsin hyvä esimerkki, vaikka täällä toki raskasraiteita tai vastaavia on kovin niukasti, kun kaupunki oli niin pieni ennen autoistumisen aikaa eikä laajaa esikaupunkeihin johtavaa juna- tai esikaupunkirataliikennettä rakennettu ennen Helsingin seudun autoistumista ja lähiöitymistä.




> Lyhyillä askelilla liikennejärjestelmä kehittyy vähittäin ja kauttaaltaan, vähentäen tarkoituksellisesti hukkakapasiteettia ja parantaen palvelua juuri sen verran kuin kysyntä perustelee. Helsinkiläisellä raskasraidekonseptilla järjestelmä pysyy paikallaan kunnes suuri raskasraide valmistuu, jolloin se alistetaan palvelemaan raskasraiteen asemia. Parantelu odottaa raskasraidetta, ja jos alueelle joskus raskasraide valmistuu, ei ole taattu että tulos olisi oikeasti parempi. Kun kehittyvän järjestelmän maksamiseksi lippujen hinnat kallistuvat 10%, palvelun pitäisi olla ainakin 10% parempaa. Pienillä askelilla se on mahdollista, sillä järjestelmä tehostuu koko alueellaan jokaisesta investoinnista.


Lyhyillä askeleilla ja pienillä projekteilla on kyllä paikkansa, mutta niiden lisäksi tarvitaan myös suurempia hankkeita, joilla kehitetään liikennettä laajemmin ja tehdään kerralla isompia muutoksia. Muuten ollaan ikuisesti hitaiden ratikoiden ja bussiarmadoiden suossa. Sekä pieniä että isoja projekteja tarvitaan, vain toinen ei riitä.

----------


## hylje

> Hieno teoria. Nyt sitten kaipaisin esimerkkiä, jostain läntisen Euroopan suurkaupungista, mielellään Helsingin suuruusluokasta, jossa on viime vuosina menestyksellä toteutettu pelkästään tuota periaatetta, jossa on kokonaisuudessan vähän raskasraiteita tai vastaavia ja jossa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on vähintään Helsingin seudun tasolla.


Yhtä lailla voisi pyytää esimerkkejä läntisen Euroopan suurkaupungeista, joissa ei käytetä kaavoitusta. Euroopan kaupunkien liikenne on rakennettu käytännössä viimeisen sadan vuoden aikana, jolloin vahvasti liikenteen autuutta painottava suunnitteluparadigma on ollut yleisessä käytössä. Liikenteen ylimitoitus on sääntö, johon on kovin vähäisesti poikkeuksia. Yhtä lailla kaavoitustakin käytetään kautta linjan, vaikka on selvää että siihen liittyy perustavanlaatuisesti vakavia ongelmia kuten asuntopula, demografinen eriytyminen ja yhteiskuntarakenteen hajaantuminen.

Heilureihin ja metroa kevyempiin runkolinjoihin perustuvia joukkoliikennejärjestelmiä sentäs löytyy, esimerkiksi se Porto. Ei riitä, että toteaa että ratikalla ajettavat runko-osuudet vastaavat raskasraiteita, kun ne eivät katukelpoisina mitään raskasraiteita ole. Tai Calgary Kanadassa, jossa on erehdyttävästi raskasraiteelta näyttävä ratikkajärjestelmä joka kuitenkin ajaa keskustaosuuden suoraan kadulla. Kyllä bussejakin voi ajaa keskustan ali tunnelissa, ei se tee niistä raskasraiteita. Mutta tottahan se on, että kevyemmilläkin kulkuvälineillä onnistuvat raskaasti kuormitetut osuudet. Ei muutaman raskaan keskustaosuuden takia kannata koko järjestelmää alistaa raskaille ratkaisuille, lähiöissäkin.




> Sekä pieniä että isoja projekteja tarvitaan, vain toinen ei riitä.


Niin, sitten kun ne pienet ja edulliset ratkaisut on käytetty loppuun. Helsingissä ei ole edes aloitettu, vaan hypätään suoraan isoihin. Tulokset ovat sen mukaiset: kalliit ja tehottomat. En ole sanonut, että pelkästään pieniä tarvitaan. Helsingissä ja erityisesti keskustan ulkopuolella pienet ratkaisut riittäisivät. Palataan sitten asiaan, kun asukastiheydet ovat niin suuret että isot ratikat eivät riitä. Silloinkin varmaan kannattaisi tehdä isot projektit busseille tai ratikoille, jotta isoa projektia ei tarvitsisi venyttää yhtään pidemmälle kuin on välttämättä pakko.

----------


## petteri

> Yhtä lailla voisi pyytää esimerkkejä läntisen Euroopan suurkaupungeista, joissa ei käytetä kaavoitusta. Euroopan kaupunkien liikenne on rakennettu käytännössä viimeisen sadan vuoden aikana, jolloin vahvasti liikenteen autuutta painottava suunnitteluparadigma on ollut yleisessä käytössä. Liikenteen ylimitoitus on sääntö, johon on kovin vähäisesti poikkeuksia. Yhtä lailla kaavoitustakin käytetään kautta linjan, vaikka on selvää että siihen liittyy perustavanlaatuisesti vakavia ongelmia kuten asuntopula, demografinen eriytyminen ja yhteiskuntarakenteen hajaantuminen.


Noin yleensä ottaen liikennesuunnittelussa periaatteena on sujuvampi ja nopeampi liikenne, joten on usein luonnollista käyttää tuohon tavoitteeseen sopivia ratkaisuja, hitaiden tai muun liikenteen joukkoon juuttuvien kulkuneuvojen sijasta.




> Heilureihin ja metroa kevyempiin runkolinjoihin perustuvia joukkoliikennejärjestelmiä sentäs löytyy, esimerkiksi se Porto. Ei riitä, että toteaa että ratikalla ajettavat runko-osuudet vastaavat raskasraiteita, kun ne eivät katukelpoisina mitään raskasraiteita ole.


Nyt kannattaa myös ymmärtää mitä välimallin ratkaisut voivat maksaa kun Helsingin kokoisilla kaupunkiseuduilla rakennetaan uusia yhteyksiä keskustaan. Esimerkiksi Porton metro maksoi vuoteen 2007 mennessä 3,5 miljardia euroa, jolla rakennettiin 61 kilometriä rataa ja niille 71 asemaa tai pysäkkiä. Linjanopeus vaihtelee linjasta riippuen 25 km/h - 35 km/h välissä. Nopeimmat linjat kulkevat osan matkaa rautatietä pitkin(tram-train). 




> Tai Calgary Kanadassa, jossa on erehdyttävästi raskasraiteelta näyttävä ratikkajärjestelmä joka kuitenkin ajaa keskustaosuuden suoraan kadulla.


Kun otit Calgaryn esiin esiin siellä ollaan nyt toteuttamassa uutta light train - linjaa, jonka pituus on noin 40 km ja budjetti 4,6 miljardia Kanadan dollaria eli noin 3,1 miljardia euroa.

http://www.calgarysun.com/2015/07/24...ain-green-line

Kannattaa muuten huomioida, että Calgaryssä ei muuten joukkoliikenteen käyttö ole kokonaisuudessaan kuin  noin 10 % moottoriajoneuvomatkoista eli hyvin matala Helsingin seutuun verrattuna ja lähes koko matkamäärä tehdään keskustan ja esikaupunkien välillä pääosin ctrainilla eli paikallisella pikaratikalla.

----------


## Kani

Voisitko petteri palata takaisin sieltä fundamentalismin sfääreistä kehäradan vaikutusalueelle ja ihmisten arkeen? Puhe oli siitä, että monelle lentoasemalla säännöllisesti käyvälle joukkoliikenne on muuttunut hankalammaksi uudistuksen jälkeen. Mitä annat neuvoksi näille ihmisille, kun palvelun taso heikkenee ja hintaa samalla halutaan korottaa?

----------


## petteri

> Voisitko petteri palata takaisin sieltä fundamentalismin sfääreistä kehäradan vaikutusalueelle ja ihmisten arkeen? Puhe oli siitä, että monelle lentoasemalla säännöllisesti käyvälle joukkoliikenne on muuttunut hankalammaksi uudistuksen jälkeen. Mitä annat neuvoksi näille ihmisille, kun palvelun taso heikkenee ja hintaa samalla halutaan korottaa?


Ei kai sitä voi kuin pahoitella. Varmaan muutamaa linjaa vähän muuttamalla eli jatkamalla paria linjaa Aviapolisista lentoasemalle tilanne varmaan helpottuu, samoin kuin linjan 617 vuoroja lisäämällä linjan 615 vuoroja vähentämällä. Itse asiassa linja 615 olisi syytä muuttaa pelkästään yölinjaksi heti kun lentoaseman toinen sisäänkäynti valmistuu ja ajaa päivällä vain linjaa 617. Jos haluaa lentoasemalta nimenomaan rautatieasemalle bussilla eikä halua käyttää junaa on toki myös Finnairin bussi olemassa.

Toki samalla voi joukkoliikenteeseen tyytymättömiä myös harkita muuttamaan paikkaan, josta on yleensä ottaen paremmat joukkoliikenneyhteydet tai etsimään vaihtoehtoisen reitin, joita niitäkin usein löytyy, kun käyttää reittiopasta. 

Toki sekin on huomattava, että paha koira haukkuu kovimmin ja tyytyväiset ovat harvoin äänessä. Ai niin, minulle lentokentälle meno on muuten muuttunut selkeästi mukavammaksi. Pari kertaa on jo junalla tultu ja menty.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Itse asiassa linja 615 olisi syytä muuttaa pelkästään yölinjaksi heti kun lentoaseman toinen sisäänkäynti valmistuu ja ajaa päivällä vain linjaa 617.


Kartanonkoskella ja Tammistossa asuvat varmasti kiittäisivät, jos vuorotarjonta vähenisi noin puoleen ainoastaan linjan 614 jäädessä jäljelle. Ei tuota voi kuitenkaan ihan noin yksinkertaisesti ratkaista.

----------


## petteri

> Kartanonkoskella ja Tammistossa asuvat varmasti kiittäisivät, jos vuorotarjonta vähenisi noin puoleen ainoastaan linjan 614 jäädessä jäljelle. Ei tuota voi kuitenkaan ihan noin yksinkertaisesti ratkaista.


No linjaa 615 korvaavaa linjaa 617 vai olisiko se sitten 618 Hakaniemi- Lentoasema voisi kyllä ajaa Tammiston ja Kartanonkosken läpikin.

----------


## hylje

> Kun otit Calgaryn esiin esiin siellä ollaan nyt toteuttamassa uutta light train - linjaa, jonka pituus on noin 40 km ja budjetti 4,6 miljardia Kanadan dollaria eli noin 3,1 miljardia euroa.
> 
> Kannattaa muuten huomioida, että Calgaryssä ei muuten joukkoliikenteen käyttö ole kokonaisuudessaan kuin  noin 10 % moottoriajoneuvomatkoista eli hyvin matala Helsingin seutuun verrattuna ja lähes koko matkamäärä tehdään keskustan ja esikaupunkien välillä pääosin ctrainilla eli paikallisella pikaratikalla.


Pohjois-Amerikassa joukkoliikennehankkeet ovat järjestään hirveän kalliita ja kulkumuoto-osuudet pieniä. Calgaryssä on sikäläisittäin suosittu ja kustannustehokas joukkoliikenne, sisarkaupunki Edmontonissa jossa on yksi raskaampi ratikkalinja lukemat ovat vielä huonompia. Edmontonissahan light rail ajaa keskustan ali tunnelissa, muuten järjestelmät ovat samantyyppisiä. Edmontonissa nykyisen haarautuvan linjan kanssa poikittainen toinen linja on suunnitteilla matalalattiaisena katuratikkana.

Voi vain kuvitella, mitä jälkeä tulisi jos toteutustapa olisi lähijuna ja metro helsinkiläisellä mitoituksella. Luultavasti ajettaisiin edelleen busseilla, joiden kehittäminen on katkolla ihan kohta toteutuvan metron takia.

----------


## Kani

> Toki samalla voi joukkoliikenteeseen tyytymättömiä myös harkita muuttamaan paikkaan, josta on yleensä ottaen paremmat joukkoliikenneyhteydet tai etsimään vaihtoehtoisen reitin, joita niitäkin usein löytyy, kun käyttää reittiopasta.


Varsin ylimielistä, eipä voi muuta sanoa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Voisitko petteri palata takaisin sieltä fundamentalismin sfääreistä kehäradan vaikutusalueelle ja ihmisten arkeen? Puhe oli siitä, että monelle lentoasemalla säännöllisesti käyvälle joukkoliikenne on muuttunut hankalammaksi uudistuksen jälkeen. Mitä annat neuvoksi näille ihmisille, kun palvelun taso heikkenee ja hintaa samalla halutaan korottaa?


Eikö ole ihan yhtä fundamentalistissa sfääreissä pyörimistä käyttää perusteluna vain sitä ihmisjoukkoa, jonka yhteydet ovat heikentyneet?

----------


## samulih

Mikä on heikentymistä, kysehän on subjektiivisesta asiasta, olisi tärkeä määritellä se asia ensin ja sitten ruveta fundamentalisoitumaan.

Demokratiassa isompi joukko voittaa aina pienemmän, niinhän sen on hyvä mennä.

Kalliossa jos asuu niin en usko että uusi rata ole huononnusta tuonut niin että elämään olisi tullut valtavaa huonnosta, onhan kuitenkin vaihtoehtoja Pasila tai Päärautatieasema, ajallisesti voi mennä enemmän mutta joskus asiat muuttuvat.

----------


## j-lu

615 palveli päinvastaiseen suuntaan kuin muut säteittäiset bussilinjat. Siinä kun normaali bussilinja kerää pkseudulla väkeä lähiöistä ja vie heidät kantakaupunkiin, 615 keräsi väkeä kantakaupungista ja vei heidät lentoasemalle. 

Keskeisen ongelman voi jakaa kahteen. Yhtäältä asutus on hajallaan kantakaupungissa siinä kun työpaikat ovat keskittyneet selvemmin kävelyetäisyyksille juna-asemista. 500 metrin säteellä Rautatieasemasta asuu todella vähän ihmisiä ja melkolailla sama pätee Pasilan asemaan. Toisaalta vaihtaminen sekä Rautatieasemalla että Pasilan asemalla on todella huonosti järjestetty. Ylimääräisiä tasonvaihtoja ja rutkasti kävelyä -huonosti. Tämän vuoksi lähijuna palvelee ihan kelvollisesti lähiöiden asunnoista kaupungin työpaikkoihin suuntautuvaa liikennettä, mutta todella huonosti kaupungin asunnoista ihan mihin hyvänsä suuntautuvaa liikennettä.

Tästä ei nyt oikein millään saa väittelyä aikaan suorien bussiyhteyksien ja raskasraideliitynnän välillä, koska lentokenttäyhteyteen ei tarvittaisi kuin pari bussilinjaa kantakaupungista. Ei siis tarvita mitään bussirallia. Toinen vaihtoehto on, että liitynnät asemilla saatetaan sille tasolle, mitä niiden 2000-luvulla pitäisi olla: metrosta ja ratikasta pääsee lähijunaan tasonvaihdolla ja se on siinä. 

Mulle on sinänsä ihan sama, koska en enää Kalliossa asu ja vaikka asuisin, taksimatkoista maksaminen yhtä paljon kuin lennoista ahdistaa lähinnä ajatuksen tasolla, mutta ei sillä mitään käytännön merkitystä ole. Mun mielestä tää on vaan esimerkki siitä, kuinka kujalla HSL:ssä ollaan liikenteen järjestämisen suhteen.

----------


## kompura

> Ei noista potentiaalisista vegaanicurrymakkaran ystävistä silti sitä massaa kerry, niin kuin ei kehärataakaan ole suunniteltu niiden varaan, jotka Seutulasta jonnekin lentelevät. Massa kertyy lentoasemalla työskentelevistä ja sen mukaan liikenne suunnitellaan (tai olisi pitänyt suunnitella).


Onko sinulla (tai jollain muulla) lukuja lentoaseman todellisista ihmisvirroista, työntekijät vs. matkustajat vs. saatto-ja muu asiointiliikenne? Hki-Vantaalla on kuitenkin liki 15 milj matkustajaa vuodessa, mikä tarkoittaa keskimäärin liki 45000 markustajaa päivässä. Merkittävä osa on toki vaihtomatkustajia, mutta kuitenkin monelle Hki-Vantaa on matkan lähtöpaikka tai määränpää.

Näin matkustajan näkökulmasta, joukkoliikenteen tarjonta ei ole koskaan ollut kovin onnistunutta etenkään illalla saapuvien matkustajien osalta (ilmeisesti n. 3000 matkustajan aalto joka päivä).




> Eikö ole ihan yhtä fundamentalistissa sfääreissä pyörimistä käyttää perusteluna vain sitä ihmisjoukkoa, jonka yhteydet ovat heikentyneet?


Tiedetäänkö HSL:lla edes, kenen kaikkien todelliset tai potentiaaliset yhteydet ovat heikentyneet? 

Ainakin mielekkäät yhteydet Espoon suuntaan ovat huvenneet jokseenkin kokonaan. Esimerkiksi aiemmin 615:lta oli yleensä toimiva vaihto yhteys 550:lle Käskynhaltijantiellä, mutta nyt ei vaikuta olevan ilman kohtuutonta odotusta. Kartanonkosken kautta kiertely kasvattaa ajo-aikaa eikä bussissa ole edes pysäkkinäyttöä, matkatavarahyllyistä puhumattakaan. Ei tuo ongelmaton ennenkään ole ollut: 615:n tarjonta on ollut illalla niin raskaasti alimitoitettu, että lähtö on usein myöhästynyt, kun bussi on ollut täydessä seisomakuormassa.

----------


## Koge

> Ainakin mielekkäät yhteydet Espoon suuntaan ovat huvenneet jokseenkin kokonaan. Esimerkiksi aiemmin 615:lta oli yleensä toimiva vaihto yhteys 550:lle Käskynhaltijantiellä, mutta nyt ei vaikuta olevan ilman kohtuutonta odotusta. Kartanonkosken kautta kiertely kasvattaa ajo-aikaa eikä bussissa ole edes pysäkkinäyttöä, matkatavarahyllyistä puhumattakaan. Ei tuo ongelmaton ennenkään ole ollut: 615:n tarjonta on ollut illalla niin raskaasti alimitoitettu, että lähtö on usein myöhästynyt, kun bussi on ollut täydessä seisomakuormassa.


Jos Espoosta on 550:lla tulossa niin helpointahan on vaihtaa jo Huopalahdessa P-junaan. Huopalahti on kaiken kukkuraksi aivan erinomainen vaihtoasema, sillä kävelymatka on käytännössä portaat ylös tai alas.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Onko sinulla (tai jollain muulla) lukuja lentoaseman todellisista ihmisvirroista, työntekijät vs. matkustajat vs. saatto-ja muu asiointiliikenne? Hki-Vantaalla on kuitenkin liki 15 milj matkustajaa vuodessa, mikä tarkoittaa keskimäärin liki 45000 markustajaa päivässä. Merkittävä osa on toki vaihtomatkustajia, mutta kuitenkin monelle Hki-Vantaa on matkan lähtöpaikka tai määränpää.


Viime vuonna Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemaa käytti vajaa 16 miljoonaa matkustajaa, joista vajaa 8 miljoonaa oli saapuvia, vajaa 5,5 miljoonaa lähteviä ja vajaa 2,5 miljoonaa vaihtavia. Jos lähtevien ja saapuvien määrä jakautuisi tasan koko vuodelle, se olisi noin 37 tuhatta matkustajaa päivittäin.

----------


## kompura

> Jos Espoosta on 550:lla tulossa niin helpointahan on vaihtaa jo Huopalahdessa P-junaan. Huopalahti on kaiken kukkuraksi aivan erinomainen vaihtoasema, sillä kävelymatka on käytännössä portaat ylös tai alas.


Ei lentokentälle _pääsy_ olekaan kovin suuri ongelma. Yritäpä tulla kentältä _pois_ samalla kaavalla joltain loppuillan lennolta, niin takuulla yllätyt - etkä kovin myönteisesti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:23 ----------




> Viime vuonna Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemaa käytti vajaa 16 miljoonaa matkustajaa, joista vajaa 8 miljoonaa oli saapuvia, vajaa 5,5 miljoonaa lähteviä ja vajaa 2,5 miljoonaa vaihtavia. Jos lähtevien ja saapuvien määrä jakautuisi tasan koko vuodelle, se olisi noin 37 tuhatta matkustajaa päivittäin.


Finavian mukaan lentoasema-alueella ja sen tuntumassa on lisäksi 20000 työpaikkaa. Osittain nämä ovat levinneet hvyinkin laajalle (esim. logistiikkakeskukset Katriinantiellä), mutta menisikö pahasti metsään jos arvioi, että näistä 15000 on lentoasemakompleksissa tai sen välittömässä läheisyydessä. Näistä tulisi 30000 matkaa päivässä.

Lentoasemakompleksin päivittäinen kysyntä olisi siis 67000 matkaa ja tähän vielä saatto- ja muu asiointiliikenne päälle, eli olisiko keskimääräinen kokonaiskysyntä jotain luokkaa 70000-75000 matkaa päivittäin. Eikö tämä ala olla jo aika merkittävä liikennevolyymi? 

Lentoasema ei ole mikään random-kohde, jonka liikenne voidaan hoitaa parilla vasemmalla kädellä sutaistulla bussilinjalla, vaan se on liikenteelliseltä luonteeltaan kuin toinen keskusta. Se tarvitsee kattavan reittiverkon koko pk-seudulle, ja sen suunnitelussa on otettava huomioon lentoasemaliikenteen omalaatuinen aikajakauma.

----------


## petteri

> Ei lentokentälle _pääsy_ olekaan kovin suuri ongelma. Yritäpä tulla kentältä _pois_ samalla kaavalla joltain loppuillan lennolta, niin takuulla yllätyt - etkä kovin myönteisesti.


Jos ollaan lähestymässä puolta yötä tai jopa yli niin joukkoliikenteen matkustajavirrat muilla reiteillä kuin keskustasta ulos ovat usein niin pieniä, että järkevää suoraa tai edes kohtuullista vaihdollista palvelua moniin suuntiin on kovin vaikeaa järjestää. Toki esimerkiksi 550 vielä kulkee tuohonkin aikaan, muttei kauhean tiiviisti, mutta yleensä ottaen vaihtoyhteydet alkavat selvästi tökkiä. Lentokentän erityishaasteina ovat vielä matkatavarat, jotka usein rajoittavat selvästi kävelymatkojakin. Ihmisillä on yöllä myös usein kiire nukkumaan, kun taas kentälle mennessä on tyypillisesti enemmän aikaa. Lentokentän osalta myöhään illalla tai yöllä kimppataksi tai kutsuplus tyylinen palvelu voisi toki hyvinkin palvella niitä reittejä, joita kehärata tai keskustabussi eivät kata, mutta sen järjestäminen ei ole ihan halpaa.

Toisaalta yöllä muut kuin joukkoliikenteen heavyuserit eivät usein uskalla tai osaa käyttää niitä vaihtoyhteyksiä, jotka ovat yöllä olemassa. Nekin löytyvät vain reittisovelluksilla ja niiden käyttö vaatii usein varsin sokeaa luottoa Google mapsiin, Andropassiin tai Moovittiin. Toki Espoossa varsinkin Länsiväylän käytävässä vaihdollinen joukkoliikennepalvelu hajoaa vielä poikkeuksellisen pahasti yöllä, kun vaihtopaikat ovat usein jumalan hylkäämiä bussipysäkkejä meluisan, pimeän, kylmän ja tuulisen moottoritien laidalla, jossa ei yleensä paljon muita ihmisiä näy ja asuinalueita varsin hajanaisesti syöttävien bussien vuorovälitkin ovat pitkiä.

----------


## kompura

> Jos ollaan lähestymässä puolta yötä tai jopa yli niin joukkoliikenteen matkustajavirrat muilla reiteillä kuin keskustasta ulos ovat usein niin pieniä, että järkevää suoraa tai edes kohtuullista vaihdollista palvelua moniin suuntiin on kovin vaikeaa järjestää.


Niin, muilla reiteillä, paitsi lentoasemalta, josta vielä puolen yön jälkeen lähtee bussit täydessä ruuhkakuormassa reitille. Kentälle tulee puolenyön tuntumassa vielä TUHANSIA matkustajia, joiden on päästävä sieltä pois. Paljonko keskustasta lähtijöitä on arki- ja su-iltoina samaan aikaan? Onko lentoaseman kysyntä jopa suurempi kuin keskustan? Kukapa olisi su-iltana keskustassa notkumassa mutta aika moni palaa vkl-matkalta jostain ja nimenomaan puolenyön aikaan. 

Kun kentältä ei pääse järkevästi pois, niin paluuseen joutuisi ottamaan taksin. Silloin kustannukset hyppäävät niin suuriksi, että vielä parinkin viikon matkalla on järkevää tuoda oma auto lentoasemalle parkkiin. Heikko tarjonta yhdellä legillä johtaa siihen, että joukkoliikennettä ei käytetä ollenkaan. 

En ole nähnyt yhtään dokumenttia, jossa vakavasti pohdittaisiin joukkoliikenteen tarjonnan mitoittamista suhteessa lentoasemaliikenteen kysyntään. Onko tällaista tarkastelua edes tehty? Koko touhu vaikuttaa aivottomalta joukkoliikenteen mitoitusohjeen seuraamiselta, jonka mukaan linjoilla ajetaan puolilta öin vielä muutama vuoro harvennetulla vuorovälillä "palvelutason nimissä" (vaikka kaikkihan tietävät, että ne kulkevat tyhjinä).




> Toki esimerkiksi 550 vielä kulkee tuohonkin aikaan, muttei kauhean tiiviisti, mutta yleensä ottaen vaihtoyhteydet alkavat selvästi tökkiä. Lentokentän erityishaasteina ovat vielä matkatavarat, jotka usein rajoittavat selvästi kävelymatkojakin. Ihmisillä on yöllä myös usein kiire nukkumaan, kun taas kentälle mennessä on tyypillisesti enemmän aikaa.


Totta ihmeessä vaihtoyhteydet alkavat tökkiä, jos niiden tarjoamista ei pidetä tarpeellisena. Tätä olisi varsin helppo korjata muutamilla lisävuoroilla ja aikataulunmukaisella ohitusajalla Käskynhaltijantien/Tuusulantien pysäkeillä. 550:n ohella 554 palvelee osin samaa kysyntää. 

Jos kerran Kehäradan liikennöinti vastapäivään loppuillasta on mahdotonta, niin 615 pitäisi palauttaa nopeaksi lentokenttäbussiksi, joka ei hukkaa varttia kiertelemällä jotain Vantaan lähiöitä. Sille olisi lisättävä lähtöjä niin, että se pysyy aikataulussaan myös loppuillasta ja olisi järjestettävä luotettava vaihtoyhteys 550:lle tai 554:lle. Ollakseen houkutteleva reitti, vaihtoyhteyden on toimittava takuulla. Matkustajien jättäminen yön selkään autioon lähiöön ei ole hyvää palvelua. 

Vaihdollista yhteyttä parempi olisi uusi suora iltabussi Lentoasemalta n. klo 22.30 alkaen, esim. Kehä-III - Vihdintie - Pähkinärinne - Lintuvaara - Leppävaara - Tapiola - Westendinasema (tai Tapiola - Merituulentie - Iso Omena - Länsiväylä) ja paluu nopeasti Kehä-I - Tuusulanväylä. Aamulla reitti voisi kulkea toiseen suuntaan klo 7-8 saakka. Ilmeisesti Itäkeskuksen - Itä-Helsingin suuntaan tarvittaisiin vastaava yhteys?




> Lentokentän osalta myöhään illalla tai yöllä kimppataksi tai kutsuplus tyylinen palvelu voisi toki hyvinkin palvella niitä reittejä, joita kehärata tai keskustabussi eivät kata, mutta sen järjestäminen ei ole ihan halpaa.


Oletko todella sitä mieltä, että suorille lentokenttäbusseille vähän eri puolille pk-seutua ei riittäisi kysyntää edes keskimääräisen kuormituksen verran?

----------


## petteri

> Niin, muilla reiteillä, paitsi lentoasemalta, josta vielä puolen yön jälkeen lähtee bussit täydessä ruuhkakuormassa reitille. Kentälle tulee puolenyön tuntumassa vielä TUHANSIA matkustajia, joiden on päästävä sieltä pois. Paljonko keskustasta lähtijöitä on arki- ja su-iltoina samaan aikaan? Onko lentoaseman kysyntä jopa suurempi kuin keskustan? Kukapa olisi su-iltana keskustassa notkumassa mutta aika moni palaa vkl-matkalta jostain ja nimenomaan puolenyön aikaan.





> Oletko todella sitä mieltä, että suorille lentokenttäbusseille vähän eri puolille pk-seutua ei riittäisi kysyntää edes keskimääräisen kuormituksen verran?


Suorien pitkiä linjoja kiertelevien bussien järkevä kuormitus voi olla hyvin tiukassa, varsinkin myöhemmin illalla. Toki olisi hyvä olla jotain faktaa, löytyisikö HSL:stä? Kuinka suuri osa lentokentän joukkoliikennekuormasta on matkalla keskustan hotelleihin tai muuten kantakaupunkiin? 

Toki sitä on hyvä miettiä, miten pieniksi joukkoliikennekysynnän puroiksi mennään seuraavilla oletuksilla nimenomaan myöhemmin illalla:

* Firma ei maksa taksia tai parkkia.
* Kukaan ei viitsi tai voi tulla autolla hakemaan perheenjäsentä lentokentältä. (tai ei ole autoa tai perhettä.)
* Joukkoliikenne on henkilölle (tai ryhmälle) todellinen vaihtoehto myöhään illalla väsyneenä. (Sulkee käytännössä alkuyön osalta pois tosi suuren osan seuraavana päivänä aamulla työhinmenevistä hyvätuloisista esikaupunkiasukeista.)
* Ei olla matkalla keskustaan, kantakaupunkiin tai lentoaseman vieressä oleville asuinalueille (Käytännössä nykyisen linjan 615 ja entisen linjan V61 varsi), joissa asuu paljon kentän työntekijöitä. 
* Ei olla matkalla Helsingin seudun ulkopuolelle. (Helsinki-Vantaa palvelee koko Etelä-Suomea.)
* Illalla lähtevä lisälinja voi tarjota sellaisen yhteyden, aikataulun ja kävelymatkan että se kiinnostaa riittävästi, huomioiden kantamuksetkin.
* Matkustaja tietää että tuollainen linja on olemassa ja sen aikataulun. 
* Matkustaja ei ole niin sitkeä joukkoliikennesissi, että muutkin yhteydet kelpaisivat. (Lentokenttämatkojen takia ei autoa herkästi osteta, kun kentällä parkkeeraus maksaa usein saman kuin taksi.)


Kyllä tuolla listalla aletaan ehdottamasi tyyppisillä lisälinjoilla mennä aika pieniin matkustajavolyymeihin, nimenomaan linjaa kohti. Samalla liikennöimisen kulut ovat helposti kovin korkeita.

----------


## kompura

> Suorien pitkiä linjoja kiertelevien bussien järkevä kuormitus voi olla hyvin tiukassa. Toki olisi hyvä olla jotain faktaa, löytyisikö HSL:stä? Kuinka suuri osa lentokentän joukkoliikennekuormasta on matkalla keskustan hotelleihin tai muuten kantakaupunkiin?


Raapustelinpa reittiajatuksia kartalle, Espoo:
 
Helsinki:


Kovin paljon kiertelyä tuossa ei olisi, vaan siirtymät "jakelualueelle/-lta" olisivat kehäteitä pitkin. Espoon kierroksella Vihdintieltä Tapiolaan olisi n. 13 km ja Matinkylään 18 km. Kentältä Vihdintielle kestäisi ehkä n. 15 min, Leppävaaraan 30 min, Tapiolaan 40 min ja Matinkylään 50 min, kun illalla ei ole ruuhkia - ja matkustajamääräennustehan oli pieni  :Smile: . 550:n tapaan bussi voisi palvella vain osaa pysäkeistä ja 615:n tapaan kyytiin ei noukittaisi matkustajia matkan varrelta. 

Helsingin reitti toki vähän kiertelisi, mutta se on lyhyempi. Reitti voisi korvata 615:n kierroksen Kartanonkoskelle. Paluu olisi suoraan Vuosaaresta Kehä-III:a.

Faktat olisivat tosiaan kivoja... Epäilenpä, että metsään mennään olettamalla matkustajien noudattavan jotain stereotyyppisiä malleja ("turisti keskustahotelliin", "vegaanihippi Kallioon",...). Potentiaalisten matkustajien kirjo lienee yhtä monimuotoinen kuin pk-seudun asukkaat ja vierailijat.




> Toki sitä on hyvä miettiä, miten pieniksi joukkoliikennekysynnän puroiksi mennään seuraavilla oletuksilla nimenomaan myöhemmin illalla:
> 
> * Firma ei maksa taksia tai parkkia.
> * Kukaan ei viitsi tai voi tulla autolla hakemaan perheenjäsentä lentokentältä. (tai ei ole autoa tai perhettä.)
> * Joukkoliikenne on henkilölle (tai ryhmälle) todellinen vaihtoehto myöhään illalla väsyneenä. (Sulkee käytännössä alkuyön osalta pois tosi suuren osan seuraavana päivänä aamulla työhinmenevistä hyvätuloisista esikaupunkiasukeista.)
> * Ei olla matkalla keskustaan, kantakaupunkiin tai lentoaseman vieressä oleville asuinalueille (Käytännössä nykyisen linjan 615 ja entisen linjan V61 varsi), joissa asuu paljon kentän työntekijöitä. 
> * Ei olla matkalla Helsingin seudun ulkopuolelle. (Helsinki-Vantaa palvelee koko Etelä-Suomea.)
> * Illalla lähtevä lisälinja voi tarjota sellaisen yhteyden, aikataulun ja kävelymatkan että se kiinnostaa riittävästi, huomioiden kantamuksetkin.
> * Matkustaja tietää että tuollainen linja on olemassa ja sen aikataulun.


Aika moni noista on joustava kriteeri: 
* jos kentältä pääsee helposti bussilla lähelle kotiovea, niin kenenkään ei tarvitse lähteä kentälle vastaan. Ehkä vastaan tullaankin autolla vain Leppävaaraan? Kentältä hakeminen merkitsee helposti 50-60 km autoilua ja lyhytaikainen pysäköintikin maksaa ihan kivasti.
* onko joukkoliikenne illalla vaihtoehto vai ei riippuu aivan olennaisesti siitä, kestääkö matka 40 min vai 1h 40 min...
* kenttälinjat olisi toki syytä ajaa kalustolla, jossa matkatavarat on huomioitu.
* varmastikin ottaisi aikansa, että matkustajat oppisivat kenttäbusseja hyödyntämään

On myös syytä kysyä, paljonko reitin varrella olisi väestöpohjaa, jolle bussi tarjoaisi uuden, suoran yhteyden kentälle.

----------


## Vesinokkaeläin

Hallituksen neljäs lisäbudjetti tälle vuodelle:

http://valtioneuvosto.fi/artikkeli/-..._groupId=10616

"Kehärata-hankkeen valtuutta nostetaan 5 miljoonalla eurolla 514 miljoonaan euroon. Valtuuden korotus johtuu hankkeen viivästymisestä johtuvista ylläpitokustannuksista, uusista glykolivuodoista ja ennakoimattomista lisä- ja muutostöistä. Rauman meriväylän valtuutta nostetaan 8 miljoonalla eurolla 28 miljoonaan euroon. Korotus johtuu pääasiassa myönnetyn vesiluvan ehdoissa vaaditusta ruoppausmassojen läjitysratkaisusta, joka on huomattavasti kalliimpi alkuperäiseen suunnitelmaan verrattuna."

Erityisesti kiinnitti huomiota kohta "uusista glykolivuodoista", mistähän tässä on kyse?

----------


## Teemuxs

> Hallituksen neljäs lisäbudjetti tälle vuodelle:
> 
> http://valtioneuvosto.fi/artikkeli/-..._groupId=10616
> 
> "Kehärata-hankkeen valtuutta nostetaan 5 miljoonalla eurolla 514 miljoonaan euroon. Valtuuden korotus johtuu hankkeen viivästymisestä johtuvista ylläpitokustannuksista, uusista glykolivuodoista ja ennakoimattomista lisä- ja muutostöistä. Rauman meriväylän valtuutta nostetaan 8 miljoonalla eurolla 28 miljoonaan euroon. Korotus johtuu pääasiassa myönnetyn vesiluvan ehdoissa vaaditusta ruoppausmassojen läjitysratkaisusta, joka on huomattavasti kalliimpi alkuperäiseen suunnitelmaan verrattuna."
> 
> Erityisesti kiinnitti huomiota kohta "uusista glykolivuodoista", mistähän tässä on kyse?


Kyse on ilmeisesti siitä, että jo muistaakseni elokuussa havaittiin Tietotien sisäänkäynnin vuotavan sisuksiinsa Glykolin hajoamistuotetta, joka taas heikentää teräksen ja betonin lujuutta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kyse on ilmeisesti siitä, että jo muistaakseni elokuussa havaittiin Tietotien sisäänkäynnin vuotavan sisuksiinsa Glykolin hajoamistuotetta, joka taas heikentää teräksen ja betonin lujuutta.


Mistä se glykoli sinne on tullut, eihän siinä ole lentokoneiden jäänpoistoa lähelläkään?

----------


## petteri

> Mistä se glykoli sinne on tullut, eihän siinä ole lentokoneiden jäänpoistoa lähelläkään?


Todennäköisin syy on että pohja- tai pintavedet virtaavat tai suodattuvat kenttäalueelta tuohon suuntaan ja glykolia on siirtynyt alueelle vesien mukana. Aikaisemmin glykolia on ilmeisesti käytetty lentokenttäalueella todella surutta missä vaan ja lentokenttäalueen maaperässä sekä alueilla, joille vesiä on virrannut on nykyään ilmeisesti aika laajalla alalla korkeita glykolipitoisuuksia.

Glykoli kyllä hajoaa luonnollisesti jos maaperä hengittää riittävästi, Mutta koska glykolin hajoaminen vaatii riittävästi happea, alueilla joilla maaperä on tiivistä tai pohjavesi virtaa kalliossa glykoli voi pysyä pitkäänkin hajoamattomana.

----------


## hmikko

> Mistä se glykoli sinne on tullut, eihän siinä ole lentokoneiden jäänpoistoa lähelläkään?


Jäänpoisto rajoitettiin nykyisille paikoilleen aika myöhään. Sitä ennen suihkittiin vuosikymmenet vissiin aika laajalti. Glykolin kulkeutuminen maaperässä on ilmeisesti tullut sekin yllätyksenä. Ajan kuluessa se on ehtinyt aika kauas.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ensi vuonna syysliikenteen alusta linja 415 jatketaan (näillä näkymin) lentoasemalle, kertoo HSL:n liikennöintisuunnitelma vuosille 2016-2017.

----------


## hmikko

Lisää kaupunkia Helsinkiin -ryhmään Kalle Silfverberg oli kaivanut arkistostaan tämmöisen kartan vuodelta 1983. Itse luulin, että silloin suunniteltiin vain Martinlaakson radan jatkamista pohjoiseen ja että Kehärata on paljon myöhäisempi idea, mutta näemmä aina oppii uutta. Aika hellyttävän lyhyellä tunnelilla tuossa suunniteltiin selvittävän.

----------


## petteri

> Aika hellyttävän lyhyellä tunnelilla tuossa suunniteltiin selvittävän.


Vuonna 1983 oli vielä maan päällä tyhjää...

----------

